# Kelle musik écoutez vous donc ? 4.0



## teo (4 Juin 2006)

Blob a dit:
			
		

> *Kelle musik écoutez vous donc? #1*
> Salut
> 
> Ben oui quelle style de miousik vous écoutez ? vous utilisateurs de mac?  C'est toujours marrant de voir si y'a une tendance général ou non. (sur mac généralement c plutot bien différent )
> ...




La version 1, La version 2, La version 3.


Je cite le dernier post de Benjamin, en exergue de la réouverture, peut-être provisoire de ce fil.



			
				Benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Après quelques discussions cette semaine sur le devenir de ce sujet, sur son remplacement annoncé par "Coup de cur...", il peut être bon de lui laisser poursuivre son chemin.
> 
> Cette version 3 venant de fermer, j'invite donc qui de droit à en créer la suivante, v 4.0. En n'oubliant pas de rappeler, dès le message liminaire, que KM ne doit pas recueillir systématiquement le simple titre ou la simple pochette abandonnée du dernier morceau écouté, mais faire découvrir, partager la musique que l'on apprécie. Ce qui passe, au moins, par un message enrichi de quelques lignes (...)



Je me permet de le relancer  :love:
A vous de voir ce que vous voulez y mettre et comment l'y mettre. Vous connaissez mon point de vue, exprimé avant la fermeture du Bar. Je n'ai rien contre l'ouverture non plus sous un autre nom, un autre concept.


----------



## naas (4 Juin 2006)

Alors en fait en ce moment c'est plein de groupes canadiens à la arcade fire, je dis pas j'aime bien :love: mai s au bout d'un moment ça soule un peu, ok architecture in je sais plus quoi sont pas mal, mais ça reste dans la même veine, alors je cherche à voir d'où va venir la prochaine vague, et en attendant je trouve qu'un petit spitfire de nos amis de prodigy ça comble bien les oreillles :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (4 Juin 2006)

*Sans vouloir être consensuel*
postons nos envies, nos coups de coeur, exprimons nos envies, nos émotions ce que nous écoutons, ce que nous aimons, mais allons au delà d'une simple pochette qui ne représente rien pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas. 


Donnez envie !


----------



## naas (5 Juin 2006)

oui mais la tu n'as pas donné de liens


----------



## joeldu18cher (5 Juin 2006)

la plupart des titres sont ciselés à l'orfevrerie la plus delicate .. la musique: castellorizon:10/10 (étonnant) on a island: 8/10 (bien fait mais trop calme) the blue:7/10 (mou) take a breath:6/10 (mécanique) red sky at night:10/10 (merveille!) this heaven:6/10(mécanique) then i close my eyes:9,5/10 ( original) smile:9,5/10(dépaysante promenade aérienne) a pocketful of stones:10/10 (très délicat) where we start:9,5/10(classique) l'objet:9/10 livret du cd sous forme de petit livre tres joli.. attache pour le cd lui meme pas top top!

voilà , ça c'est mon avis développé sur cet album aux perles tres pures


----------



## teo (5 Juin 2006)

*Leftism*
par Leftfield






Un album que j'adore. A emporter dans une capsule, sur une île déserte ou dans un abri anti-atomique une fois que tout aura pété au dessus :rateau: 

Avant même l'album, Leftfield, c'est un morceau entendu sur _Couleur 3_, la radio suisse-romande, en 1993 ou 1994 (et plus rarement en soirée): c'est _Open up_ avec John Lydon (ex-Sex Pistols et ex-PIL) qui s'attaque aux musiques électroniques. Des mois avant d'obtenir des infos sur le groupe, j'enrageais de n'avoir que des versions K7/radio, il faudra attendre 1995 pour avoir l'album.

Gros choc. La pochette est superbe. Organique. Equilibrée. Le nom du groupe, le titre et la typo, rien à dire :love: . Dans l'ensemble, 8 morceaux plutôt longs, entre 5 et 7 mn pour 53 mn au total.
Un album mixte, de la techno plutôt sombre, saccadée, rythmée, du dub (reggae passé à la moulinette sautillante et électronique), des voix et des textes scandés, hurlés parfois (Lydon, Toni Halliday :love:, Djum Djum).
Un son qui peut sembler daté _1995_ à certains, mais qui résiste aux écoutes et aux années. On pense à _Prodigy_, _The Orb_, _Future Sound of London_, _Orbital_.
Le morceau phare, tout en énergie et en rage, c'est _Open Up_ avec un Lydon halluciné. C'est les soirées brutales, grosses enceintes, stroboscopes longue durée où l'on oublie le temps et où l'on danse encore quand le soleil se lève. On se couche fatigué et heureux, en écoutant _21st Century Poem_ alors qu'il fait déjà jour, les dernières boucles sont des motifs en fractales, comme c'était la mode sur les flyers techno de l'époque. L'an 2000 est pour demain. Si lointain 

Morceaux préférés:
_Open up
Original 
Afro-Left
21st century poem_

*Le groupe:*
Neil Barnes, Paul Daley
*Style:*
Techno, Dub, Hip-hop, Breakbeat
Leur site officiel oldstyle et le nouveau.
*Discographie:*
- *Rhythm And Stealth* en 1999, très (trop?) attendu et en dessous du premier (même si _Dusted, feat Roots Manuva_ et _Afrika Shox, feat. Afrika Bambaataa_ obligent à l'achat quand même)
- *Rhythm And Stealth: Stealth Remixes* en 2000, album de remixes (pas écouté)
- *A Final Hit - The Greatests Hits*, une compilation de 2005 (pas écouté).


----------



## SveDec (5 Juin 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> *Leftism*
> par Leftfield


Seraient-ils gauchers, à tout hasard ?


----------



## Chang (5 Juin 2006)

Je suis nouveau sur Mac Ge, passione de son et donc je suis bien curieux de lire ce que les participants au thread ecoutent.

De mon ecoute c 50% de zic electro (techno oldschool, minimale, house et un poil de drum n bass), 35% de funk, du bon du gros du gras (les compils de chez Soul Jazz, la serie des Pulp Fusion etc etc ...) et le reste en reggae/hip hop (mais surtout reggae en ce moment avec les compils Soul Jazz, les labels comme Wackies et ainsi de suite, plus ca craque, plus je suis content ) ...

Bon son a vous 

P.S. : sinon avant que je ne switche, je faisait du mix sur laptop, avec Traktor, et un poil de prod' avec Live 5


----------



## naas (5 Juin 2006)

tiens je vais me faire une liste ipod "quelle musik 4.0" :love:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (5 Juin 2006)

Un peu comme sur EmusicDaily (Merci Pitch ).
Comme on l'a promis, on va essayer de ne pas trop se répandre. 

En ce moment, j'écoute beaucoup Gipsy Woman. Une chanson fleuve de plus de 12 minutes. Elle se trouve sur Happy Sad, un album de Tim Buckley sorti en 1969. Il paraît que c'est du "Pop-Rock". J'ai jamais compris cette volonté de classifier la musique. 
Bref, cette chanson est géniale. Entre la musique gospel, l'incantation vaudou, et quelques petites percussions à la Carlos Santana. 

La voix de ce type est magnifique. Tout le monde dit que les buckley sont maudits. Tim et Jeff (Père & fils) sont tous les deux morts très jeunes. Je ne comprends pas comment on peut penser ça, avec les voix qu'ils ont. 
C'est aussi un très bel album. En cherchant un peu, ça doit se trouver en CD pour une dizaine d'euros. En vinyle, c'est plus dur. Un incontournable de la musique des 60's. A écouter ce LP, on voyage dans le temps ET dans l'espace.


----------



## nicogala (5 Juin 2006)

Savatage, groupe de Heavy Rock des années 80 (et un petit peu 90 mais c'était plus ça) assez mélodique après une première période un peu plus rugueuse comme on peut en juger sur la quantité appréciable de titres téléchargeables sur leur site up , en voici un exemple en vidéo tiré de l'album "Gutter Ballet" (1989) :  When The Crowds Are Gone...
Bon, c'est kitch c'est sûr mais j'aime bien... 



*Je pense que ce serait un minimum que de donner un lien vers le site officiel ou un fan-site (parfois meilleurs) ainsi qu'une vidéo (YouTube par ex.) , ça permet une réelle illustration directe et ma foi plutôt plaisante... t'es pas d'accord teo ?*


----------



## Ed_the_Head (5 Juin 2006)

Il va bien falloir qu'on se mette d'accord, histoire de conserver un fil homogène et agréable. Mais je ne pense pas que les liens soient obligatoires. J'ai même peur que le fil dérive rapidement vers un annuaire de liens assez indigeste. 

Perso, je préfère lire les impressions de chacun. C'est ça qui me donne envie ou pas. Et si j'aime bien, je cherche sur le net ou j'envoie un petit mp.  Le lien peut-être un plus c'est vrai. Dans le cas de Tim Buckley, je n'avais pas de lien sortant de l'ordinaire et je n'ai donc rien mis.
On fait comme on a envie, non?


----------



## MrStone (5 Juin 2006)

Rhooo... c'est tout propre par ici... ça sent encore la peinture  Ça change de la cave  

Allez, pour une fois c'est pas une nouveauté, loin de là :





The Cure, album _Disintegration_ 
(je précise pour les ceusses qui auraient passé les 15 dernières années sur une autre planète, ou qui n'étaient pas nés, ou pas en âge d'écouter,... bref !).


J'ai récemment été voir le Marie-Antoinette de Coppola-fille (dont j'attends la BO avec impatience, mais a priori pas de release avant la sortie du film aux US). Elle utilise la séquence d'ouverture de _Plainsong_ sur le premier plan du mariage, et ça le fait plutôt terriblement bien (mais un peu court).
En entendant résonner les clochettes j'ai tout de suite tilté et ça m'a (re)donné envie d'écouter l'album. (Pavlov, si tu nous regarde  )

Côté critique, d'aucuns ont dit que cet album fermait les années 80 de la même manière que _Closer_ avait pu les ouvrir. C'est en tout cas certain que cet album (qu'on a cru le dernier pendant quelques années) marque la fin d'une époque pour fat Bob et ses comparses.
Un enchaînement impeccable de a à z, une post-prod efficace, une écoute dont on ne ressort pas indemne. :love:

Ah, dernier mot à propos du film : il y a aussi _All cats are grey_ en musique de clôture. Ça sera l'occasion de réécouter _Faith_ aussi :rateau:


----------



## naas (5 Juin 2006)

j'aime bien le coup du lien, parce que tu eux ecouter immediatement quelque secondes
et tu peux accrocher plus facilement.


----------



## nicogala (5 Juin 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Il va bien falloir qu'on se mette d'accord, histoire de conserver un fil homogène et agréable. Mais je ne pense pas que les liens soient obligatoires. J'ai même peur que le fil dérive rapidement vers un annuaire de liens assez indigeste.


Oui, faut pas tomber dans l'excés de suite... (voir l'avis de teo)



			
				Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Perso, je préfère lire les impressions de chacun. C'est ça qui me donne envie ou pas. Et si j'aime bien, je cherche sur le net ou j'envoie un petit mp.


En même temps lire 10 lignes disant "_Le groupe xxxx est vraiment fantastique : dans la lignée des zzzz et des wwww of xxxx , une grande émotion à l'écoute de l'album yyyy me rappelle la dernière fois que je les ai vus en concert à la Loco' ..._" ne me donne pas forcément la curiosité nécessaire à entreprendre une recherche (entre 10 et 30 clics pour arriver à un extrait sonore dont on est pas sûr qu'il soit représentatif qd on connait pas le groupe!)  vu que je ne connais pas forcément le style du groupe ni les autres groupes auxquels sont fait référence...

Vu que nous avons chacun nos préférences et nos sensibilités musicales on pourra trouver nullissime ou franchement grotesque ce qu'un autre nous a pourtant présenté comme un bijou de raffinement émotionel ou technique... donc au bout de 3 ou 4 recherches de groupes jugés "immanquables!!!" ici et qu'on trouve nul on se lassera... tandis que si l'on a juste à cliquer sur un unique lien direct vers un extrait sonore ou vidéo, on verra en qques secondes si l'on a envie de poursuivre la découverte de cet artiste ou si on s'est trompé de crêmerie...

De plus il faut pour celà certaines qualités rédactionelles que des gens écoutant pourtant des groupes fantastiques ne possèdent peut-être pas (ne peuvent donc faire passer le message de l'émotion qu'ils ressentent) 


			
				Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Le lien peut-être un plus c'est vrai.


Bah une musique ça se juge mieux en l'écoutant qu'en la lisant tout de même 
Tu imagines le fil "Postez vos plus belles photos" entièrement en mode texte 

Comme dit teo, une image et des liens seuls c'est gavant aussi. 
Pour les groupes archi-connus(Stones, U2...) , une présentation est ridicule mais pour les autres une simple indication du style musical, du pays d'origine et de l'époque me semble un minimum syndical. Ensuite on peut préciser que le chanteur a également un groupe solo, que tel guitariste était également dans tel autre groupe connu dans un style proche etc. , ça permet d'élargir aux groupes "cousins" ...
Puis évidemment l'appreciation personnelle du groupe et de l'album, le positionnement de l'album dans la disographie du groupe, pourquoi on l'aime etc.

Bref, on a de quoi dire et j'espère qu'on ne verra plus aussi souvent de laconiques "En ce moment : John Forgers _Attitude_"


----------



## SveDec (5 Juin 2006)

Alors moi je suis ouvert à à peu près tout, mais plus axé métal ... Sachant que cette musique n'est pas très répandue (si ? ^^), je vais humblement tenter de vous faire découvrir quelques groupes/artistes qui m'ont touché, plu ...
Pour commencer, et pour présenter un groupe plus "accessible" que d'autres, voici l'album *Six Degrees Of Inner Turbulence* du groupe *Dream Theater* 
Le groupe : Dream Theater (désolé pour l'image, une photo récente - ils changent souvent de tête ^^ - assez grande m'est introuvable ^^)




Dream Theater est un groupe de *métal progressif* : une musique parfois proche du heavy métal (de la guitare bien distordue, une batterie toujours présente etc.), mais parfois proche de la pop (il y a un clavier ...).
Ce groupe est composé d'un chanteur canadien, James Labrie, qui chante et parle anglais, et de quatre américains (de New York) : John Petrucci à la guitare (qui a également participé à des sessions du G3), Mike Portnoy à la batterie, John Myung à la basse, et Jordan Ruddess au clavier.
L'album : Six Degrees Of Inner Turbulence




Composé de 2 CDs, dont le 2ème est en fait une unique chanson de 43 minutes (une des caractéristiques du métal progressif, à part sa variété et ses musiciens au talent exceptionnel, est de proposer de longs morceaux, avec de nombreuses variations), cet album sorti en 2002 est le moins apprécié des fans (pas assez typé métal, je pense), et est mon préféré, car la technique, la beauté des morceaux, la diversité des mélodies, sont au rendez-vous à chaque morceau, à chaque instant de l'écoute. C'est l'album le plus abouti je pense, les autres étant plus axé sur un style (parfois très métal, parfois peu).
Que dire de plus, sinon vous conseiller de l'écouter ?
Voici tous les liens dont vous aurez besoin :
Dream Theater - Site Officiel
Another Web - Site d'un fan belge sur le groupe
Sites officiels de : James Labrie (chant) - John Petrucci (guitare) - Mike Portnoy (batterie) - Jordan Rudess (clavier)
Six Degrees Of Inner Turbulence sur le site officiel
L'album à écouter (extraits) ou à acheter, sur fnac.com
Je ne sais pas si ce post était à la hauteur vos espérances (trop long, je ne parle pas assez de l'album ?), mais voilà, c'est mon premier, et si vous voulez des précisions, sur chaque morceaux par exemple, faut pas hésiter 
Bonne écoute


----------



## Dark-Tintin (5 Juin 2006)

En ce moment j'écoute beaucoup Damnation And A Day de Cradle Of Filth... 
 ( => Site officiel : www.cradleoffilth.com ) 







Bon je préviens c'est du Black Metal donc tout le monde va pas aimer... 

- La Basse fait des solos excellent (=> Better To Reign In Hell, The Promise Of Fever, Hurt And Virtue, Doberman Pharao) 

- La batterie est géniale (=> An Enemy Led The Tempest, Present From the Poison-Hearth, Carrion) 

-La guitare est superbe (=> Thank God For The Suffering, Serpent Tongue)

Le chanteur prends des voix tellement différentes qu'on dirait que c'est pas le même (mon père aime pas la voix du chanteur, je sais pas pquoi  ) (=> Serpent Tongue, Hurt And Virtue, III. Sewer Side Up: A.D ( So Glad For The Madness), The Smoke Of Her Burning)

-Les voix d'orchestre -et dans une chanson celle d'une seule de femme pendant le refrain :love: (=> Mannequin)- qui apparaissent de temps en temps sont superbes (=> The Promise Of Fever,  III. Sewer Side Up: A.D ( So Glad For The Madness), Present From the Poison-Hearth) 

-Le clavier est assez sympa, mais on se rend pas très bien compte qu'il est la (=> Present From The Poison Hearth,  et les auters je me souviens plus  )
Composition du groupe : 

- Dani Filth - Chant 
- Paul Allender - Guitare 
- Adrian Erlandson - Batterie 
- Martin Powell - Claviers (bizarrement il est pas marqué dans la liste des membres sur le site officiel    
- Dave Pybus - Basse 
-Charles - Basse 

Pour plus d'info sur les membres : Ici
Ensuite cliquez sur "Chambers" dans la colonne en bas a droite et à gauche vous avez la liste des artistes (sauf le cliavier:hein: ) ..

Discographie : 

-The Principle Of Evil Made Flesh (1994) 
-Dusk... And Her Embrace (1996)
-Cruelty And The Beast (1998)
-Midian (2000)
-Bitter Suites To Succubi (2001)
-Lovecraft & Witch Hearts (2002) 
-Live Bait For The Dead (2002)
-Damnation and a Day (2003)
-Nymphetamine (2004)

Aussi le nouvel album "Thornography" devrait sortir en septembre cette année  

Pour plus d'infos sur les CD, les Playlists et les morceaux à télécharger sur le site C'est ici
sauf que là apres en haut il faut cliquer sur "See Evil", puis "Discography" à droite 
Les pochettes sont pas très... enfin vous verrez 

Voila


----------



## naas (5 Juin 2006)

Oh les gars vou allez trop vite j'ai à peine commencé à ecouter l'albumeux de teo :sick:


----------



## Dark-Tintin (5 Juin 2006)

j'ai mis 30minutes pour tout trouver pour moi c'est plutot long


----------



## Saltabadil (5 Juin 2006)

Le "pop-rock" a été évoqué, bien sûr, mais seulement celui pour les vieux , alors voici selon moi (je peux me tromper bien sûr) le meilleur groupe pop rock du monde : RADIOHEAD. Ces gars sont partis du post-grunge (le fameux "creep") pour arriver à un rock progressif à la limite de l'électro. Leur musique se renouvelle à chaque album, et la voix de Thom Yorke, sorte de petit oisillon échappé de l'asile, est une pure merveille de pureté et de "chétivité".

Autre musique qui n'a pas du tout (je crois) été évoquée, c'est le "classique". Je vous conseille juste pour l'instant (car sinon j'en aurais pour des pages et des pages) d'écouter les symphonies de MAHLER. Du sublime et du grotesque, des symphonies démesurées, des adagios à pleurer, sa musique est encore trop méconnue je trouve.

merci pour les conseils des précédents messages en tout cas, surtout pour les musiques que je n'ai pas forcément l'habitude d'écouter !


----------



## teo (5 Juin 2006)

quel imbécile   j'ai oublié le lien vers Leftfield sur le Store  (désolé les gars :rateau: )
Et j'étais fatigué, les experts auront remarqué qu'il y a 11 morceaux sur l'album et qu'il fait 69 mn et non 53 

J'essaierai de faire moins long, à le relire, c'est un peu trop copieux. Un lien ou deux je pense que ça va et que c'est bien, même si ce n'est pas le site officiel (un fan très doué par exemple). Les liens dans les images, moi je dois dire que c'est top... ça fait clean, non ? 

Exprimez-vous en tout cas, trouvons nos marques, mais sur la musique.


----------



## joeldu18cher (5 Juin 2006)

j'ameliore mon premier message je donne un lien (je suis les recommandations de teo )http://www.davidgilmour.com/island.htm



			
				joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> la plupart des titres sont ciselés à l'orfevrerie la plus delicate .. la musique: castellorizon:10/10 (étonnant) on a island: 8/10 (bien fait mais trop calme) the blue:7/10 (mou) take a breath:6/10 (mécanique) red sky at night:10/10 (merveille!) this heaven:6/10(mécanique) then i close my eyes:9,5/10 ( original) smile:9,5/10(dépaysante promenade aérienne) a pocketful of stones:10/10 (très délicat) where we start:9,5/10(classique) l'objet:9/10 livret du cd sous forme de petit livre tres joli.. attache pour le cd lui meme pas top top!
> 
> voilà , ça c'est mon avis développé sur cet album aux perles tres pures


----------



## steinway (5 Juin 2006)

voila, j aime toujours bill evans et l un de mes disques preferes est le live a Montreux en 68. evans est accompagne de dejohnette a la batterie et de gomez a la contrebasse. la premiere plage du disque est devenue celebre avec l annonce du presentateur :

"mesdames, mesd'moiselles, messieurs, on drums : jack de johnette etc..."

ce disque est excellent pour decouvrir "le maitre"






je conseille aussi 4 enregistrements avec scott lafaro a la batterie et paul motian a la contrebasse :

-Sunday at the village vanguard
-Waltz for Debby
-Portrait in jazz
-Explorations

la liste n est bien sur pas exhaustive, je conseille en outre le concert a paris avec labarbera a la batterie et johnson a la contrebasse, le "nardis" du 2e disque est exceptionnel !!!

une partie de ces titres est dispo sur l itms


----------



## Melounette (5 Juin 2006)

Mais quel joie de retrouver ce fil !\o/Benji la malice merci d'avoir permis ça, c'est très beaucoup mieux. 
Teo tu es beau je t'aime.:love: Et c'est pas une questrion de tétons, je file voir tes liens. J'en bave d'avance. Pour les autres vous êtes sur ma liste. Rrraaaah je revis. 
Bon alors z'à mon tour. Mais je me demande si j'en ai pas déjà parlé. Bref.....




Uz Jsme Doma(prononcez Oujmé doma) "Rybi tuk"(il date de 2004, mais bon, je ne suis pas très à la page tout le temps...)
Un groupe de Jazz-Rock-Punk(?????je ne sais jamais comment définir la ziq, désolée) Tchèque né en 1989. Excellentissimes musiciens avec en plus d'une fomation "rock" habituelle, on trouve trompette, clarinette, basson, violons,etc...(impossible de tout reconnaitre tellement c'est riche). Ca c'est vraiment de la musique pour donner la pêche ou pour passer une bonne soirée entre potes, voir tenter un pogo dans le salon. J'étais allée les voir en concert à Rennes (il y a 2 ans je crois) avec mon cousin qui m'avait fait découvrir ça dans une salle de fous. Et bin wahou, je m'en suis jamais remise, ils sont ultra généreux, infatigables, et au bout de 10 minutes je chantais(dans un tchèque très approximatif, certes mais le Miroslav Wanek chante à toute vitesse alors) et bras dessus, bras dessous. Je n'ai jamais rien compris aux paroles (mais ça me fait rire le tchèque ), il parait que c'est révolutionnaire(faut dire en 1989 en tchècoslovaquie, hein...ahem, bref). Bah moi j'dis tant mieux hein.\o/ J'ai lu y a pas longtemps qu'on les comparait à Zappa..mouais bof, des counneries. Et ils ont un super dessinateur pour leurs albums. Ca roxxe.
Bref, y a pas grand chose à dire(surtout que je ne suis pas très forte pour parler des ziks que j'aime:rose: ) mais à écouter, surtout en live.\o/
Pour cet album là, je vous conseille "Tiha" en première écoute, là on se rend bien compte de ce fouchtra qu'est Uz jsme doma. 
------->http://www.uzjsmedoma.com/ ( ya 3 ou 4 morceaux à écouter)

P.S. :Voilà j'ai fait ma crotte.\o/ Si ça correspond pas aux attentes du fil, vous me dites, j'édites de suite.


----------



## Odelay (6 Juin 2006)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> J'ai récemment été voir le Marie-Antoinette de Coppola-fille (dont j'attends la BO avec impatience, mais a priori pas de release avant la sortie du film aux US). Elle utilise la séquence d'ouverture de _Plainsong_ sur le premier plan du mariage, et ça le fait plutôt terriblement bien (mais un peu court).
> En entendant résonner les clochettes j'ai tout de suite tilté et ça m'a (re)donné envie d'écouter l'album.
> 
> Ah, dernier mot à propos du film : il y a aussi _All cats are grey_ en musique de clôture. Ça sera l'occasion de réécouter _Faith_ aussi :rateau:




Pareil, les petites clochettes m'ont tiltées tout de suite, et oui : que c'était court (mais puissant, certes)

Moi en ce moment j'écoute le dernier ("Lights") et avant dernier ("Noise") ARCHIVE, très très bon son, on les étiquette souvent "Pink Floydien", bah pourquoi pas, ya de ça c'est vrai. C'est surtout du son bien fait. Des melodies qui accrochent, pas mal de peche, et des morceaux dépassant les 15 minutes qui le font completement.
Leur avant avant dernier est à ecouter aussi ("You all look the same to me").

Quoi d'autre :
HERBALISER : trip hop, hip hop, soul, pff toutes ces étiquettes me saoulent j'y connais pas grand chose en étiquette. 
Ce qui est clair, c'est que ces gars là aussi ont un son. 
L'album "Take London" est une petite bombe. C'est doux, c'est violent, carressant, gesticulant,  très créatif, très cool.

TV ON THE RADIO : enorme. Ca je sais pas du tout comment le décrire, mais je les ai vu à La Boite Noire, et bien qu'ultra court, leur show était monstrueux . L'album : "Desperate youth, blood thirsty babes".

Puis un revival BLUR, avec l'acquisition d'un vieil album : "Modern Life is Rubbish" qui est fameux. Du coup je me suis enquillé du BLUR en boucle, avec "13", "BLUR" et "THINK TANK" surtout, puis les GORILLAZ, et l'excellent album de Albarn avec ses potes Maliens :"Mali Music". 
En parlant musique Malienne, les excellents ALI FARKA TOURE et TOUMANI DIABETE ont fait un album ensemble, "In the Heart of the Moon", guitare et tora, très paisible et relaxant (genre "Chants à penser" de Centre Afrique pour ceux à qui ça dit quelque chose)

+ le dernier DEATH IN VEGAS, très electro avec comme chaque fois quelques morceaux cultes;
ARCADE FIRE bien sûr, valeur sûre; 
le dernier DOMINIQUE A, "L'horizon", très très bon cru du gars A (mais j'ai du mal à être objectif avec ce type là);
Et le WAX TAILOR bien sûr.

Et dans les découvertes :
TOSCA : "J.A.C" > Electro française bien fichue
COCO ROSIE : "Noah's Ark" > du bric et broc avec deux voix de cristal
MODEST MOUSE : "Good New For People Who Love Bad News" > pop-rock bien vue
RUFUS WAINWRIGHT : tous les albums > Cette voix !!! on dirait Buckley réssucité
TARWATER : "Animals, Suns & Atoms" et "The Needle Was Traveling" > ENORME
PSAPP : "The only thing I ever wanted" > re -bric broc sympathique, petites comptines qui passent comme du miel sur une tartine beurrée.


Et bé ça fait pas mal de choses en fait...mais c'est là, tout en vrac sur ma playlist, 
et c'est excellent, parole.


----------



## bompi (6 Juin 2006)

Alors là, après avoir écouté longuement "Sleep: Ambient Therapy 7", par Ambient Music Therapy [de la musique d'ambiance, deux fois 37 minutes, un bruit continu assez obscur et pluvieux ...], je suis passé à la musique de "The Bourne Supremacy", écrite par John Powell.
Il se trouve que ce film est un excellent film d'espionnage, avec quelques ficelles et beaucoup de bonnes idées. Un peu ce qu'aurait _dû_ être un film de James Bond, plutôt qu'une sorte d'énorme meringue bourrée d'amphétamines et de testostérone.
Et, bien sûr, pour faire un bon film, une musique aide ! La musique de John Powell est assez simple mais efficace, elle n'en rajoute ni dans l'électro ni dans le grand orchestre gonflé à l'hélium (une tendance prise par John Williams dès sa tendre enfance).
Elle colle bien à l'ambiance plutôt sombre du film, un soupçon romanesque et mélancolique.
Bref, c'est bien  

Note : d'aucuns regretteront que le disque s'achève par un morceau de Moby. Mais c'est un morceau dans la bonne moyenne de Moby (il y a eu pire comme meilleur : tranquille, quoi).


----------



## macarel (6 Juin 2006)

Content de retrouver ce fil qui jusqu'a présent m'a apporté plein de musiques que je ne connaissais pas. :love: 
Par contre, je ne suis pas romancier, donc pour les explications des disques que j'écoute...
A ce moment j'écoute pas mal les Scissor Sisters (www.scissorsisters.com). A écouter d'urgence:love: 
Puis mon fils m'a fait une compil avec Infectious groove, System of a Down, Strapping Young Lad. A suivre


----------



## molgow (6 Juin 2006)

Pour ceux qui adorent, comme moi, le groupe Archive et leur nouvel album Lights (que je vous conseille grandement d'ailleurs). 
Ils ont donné récemment un concert acoustique et électrique à Lausanne sur Couleur 3.
La vidéo est disponible gratuitement ici : 
http://www.couleur3.ch/fr/rsr.html?siteSect=811&sid=6335019&cKey=1135259602000


----------



## EtVlan (7 Juin 2006)

Pour les nostalgiques:






Petit lien vers le Music Store

Le duo *Baccara* était composé de Mayte Matheos & Maria Mendiola, deux chanteuses et danseuses espagnoles. 

C'est en Janvier 1977 qu'elles furent découvertes à Fuerteventura (Iles Canaries) par le producteur allemand Rolf Soja pour RCA Allemagne. Leur premier hit, "*Yes Sir, I Can Boogie*", a remporté un immense succès à travers le monde (no.1 en Allemagne & en Angleterre). 

*Baccara* a représenté l'Allemagne au Yamaha Popular Song Festival de Tokyo en Novembre 1977 avec "Mad In Madrid" et le Luxembourg au Concours Eurovision de la Chanson en Avril 1978 avec "Parlez-vous français?". 

Les autres hits de *Baccara* sont "Sorry, I'm A Lady", "Darling" & "The Devil Sent You To Loredo". 

La musique de *Baccara* est un mélange de bubble pop et de disco.

*Baccara* est aujourd'hui considéré comme un duo culte dans toute l'Europe du nord et en Espagne.


----------



## naas (7 Juin 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> *Leftism*
> par Leftfield
> 
> Un album que j'adore. A emporter dans une capsule, sur une île déserte ou dans un abri anti-atomique une fois que tout aura pété au dessus :rateau:


Désolé pour la lenteur de la réponse, mais il me faut du temps pour écouter au moins 3 fois l'album.

Il en ressort du respect pour la musique et les musiciens mais je n'ai pas acrocché, tu sens que c'est de la bonne musique, ok pas de problème, mais simplement pas mon goût, c'est cependant un album que je passerais volontier à des connaissances.






			
				nicogala a dit:
			
		

> Savatage, groupe de Heavy Rock des années 80 (et un petit peu 90 mais c'était plus ça) assez mélodique après une première période un peu plus rugueuse comme on peut en juger sur la quantité appréciable de titres téléchargeables sur leur site up , en voici un exemple en vidéo tiré de l'album "Gutter Ballet" (1989) :  When The Crowds Are Gone...
> Bon, c'est kitch c'est sûr mais j'aime bien...


 Ca me rappele quand j'etais jeune cette musique, immédiatement je pense à du saxon avec un peu de queen dedans, sûrement pas un album que j'acheterais mais une vidéo que je regarde avec plaisir 





			
				Dark-Tintin a dit:
			
		

> En ce moment j'écoute beaucoup Damnation And A Day de Cradle Of Filth...
> ( => Site officiel : www.cradleoffilth.com )
> 
> Bon je préviens c'est du Black Metal donc tout le monde va pas aimer...


Alors j'ai tout écouté les mp3 du site et ... ça m'a bien fait marrer  , surtout le reprise de sister of mercy à la fin, je savais pas ce que ça allait donner à vrai dire:rateau: 

Bon comme j'ai du mal avec les voix genre gruuuuuuuuu  roooooooah ça en fera pas mon groupe préféré, mais j'ai eu plaisir à ecouter les meupeu3 



			
				steinway a dit:
			
		

> voila, j aime toujours bill evans et l un de mes disques preferes est le live a Montreux en 68. evans est accompagne de dejohnette a la batterie et de gomez a la contrebasse. la premiere plage du disque est devenue celebre avec l annonce du presentateur :
> 
> "mesdames, mesd'moiselles, messieurs, on drums : jack de johnette etc..."
> 
> ce disque est excellent pour decouvrir "le maitre"


J'aime pas le jazz mais c'est une bonne idée de cadeau pour ma moman, merci de l'info 



			
				molgow a dit:
			
		

> Pour ceux qui adorent, comme moi, le groupe Archive et leur nouvel album Lights (que je vous conseille grandement d'ailleurs).
> Ils ont donné récemment un concert acoustique et électrique à Lausanne sur Couleur 3.
> La vidéo est disponible gratuitement ici :
> http://www.couleur3.ch/fr/rsr.html?siteSect=811&sid=6335019&cKey=1135259602000


mais c'est la vois de lenoir en début de vidéo ?
c'est de toute façon du bon moment archive :love:


----------



## naas (7 Juin 2006)

Odelay a dit:
			
		

> Pareil, les petites clochettes m'ont tiltées tout de suite, et oui : que c'était court (mais puissant, certes)
> ....trucs interessants....


ou sont les liens   



			
				bompi a dit:
			
		

> Alors là, après avoir écouté longuement "Sleep: Ambient Therapy 7", par Ambient Music Therapy [de la musique d'ambiance, deux fois 37 minutes, un bruit continu assez obscur et pluvieux ...], je suis passé à la musique de "The Bourne Supremacy", écrite par John Powell.
> ....mais oui trucs vraiment interessants


Mais ou sont les liens, mois oui ou qui sont ?


----------



## bompi (7 Juin 2006)

Ah ! Parce qu'il faut mettre les liens (j'ai pas lu toute la notice d'utilisation, apparemment ...) ? 
Dans la mesure où l'on demande de ne pas mettre (trop) de liens vers les sites externes, j'évite les photos. Et comme je donne les titres et auteurs précis, c'est facile de retrouver sur iTMS ...
Bientôt il va falloir faire : Thèse - Antithèse - Synthèse et tout le tralala ...


----------



## naas (7 Juin 2006)

Eh dis donc ou est ce que tu as vu que j'ai obligé ? j'ai demandé c'est tout !


----------



## MrStone (7 Juin 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> ou sont les liens
> 
> 
> Mais ou sont les liens, mois oui ou qui sont ?



Tu connais ça ?






C'est bien pratique quand on a la flemme de chercher les liens  et il y a même un groupe Macgé


----------



## macarel (7 Juin 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Ah ! Parce qu'il faut mettre les liens (j'ai pas lu toute la notice d'utilisation, apparemment ...) ?
> Dans la mesure où l'on demande de ne pas mettre (trop) de liens vers les sites externes, j'évite les photos. Et comme je donne les titres et auteurs précis, c'est facile de retrouver sur iTMS ...
> Bientôt il va falloir faire : Thèse - Antithèse - Synthèse et tout le tralala ...



t'es en forme ce matin, mais tu n'as pas tort


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juin 2006)

La "rencontre" avec un disque culte (comme le "Cargo culte") se fait parfois au détour d'une conversation. Celle de "Melody Nelson", je l'ai faite en 1997. Je suis au village presse des Eurockéennes, et à quelques heures de monter sur scène avec son groupe, Radiohead, Colin Greenwood se tient devant moi pour une interview. J'ai beau me débrouiller dans la langue de Shakespeare, il a tenu à parler français au bout de quelques minutes. J'aurais pu me vexer, mais je comprendrai vite qu'il n'y a pas de quoi. Quand je lui pose la question "aimez-vous des artistes français ? Vous en connaissez peut-être... Je ne sais pas... Serge Gainsbourg ?" Quand il entend ce nom, les yeux du bassiste s'allument, et tout en me disant "Oh ! Seudge Gaisnbouw", il fouille dans son sac et en extrait une cassette. Il y a là tout l'album "Melody Nelson". Colin pointe les titres sur la jaquette avec gourmandise. "Ah ! Melody" m'indique-t-il avec des étoiles dans les yeux. En écoutant cette chanson, et sa ligne de basse, on comprend pourquoi l'instrumentiste en charge de la quatre cordes chez Thom Yorke en a fait son miel.

Elaboré avec Jean-Claude Vannier, qui signe les arrangements et dirige les cordes, ce "concept-album" (l'un des premiers à être apparus en France) raconte l'histoire d'un homme au volant de sa Rolls. Dans la vraie vie, Gainsbourg s'est acheté une Rolls. Surtout pour se faire plaisir en concrétisant une sorte de rêve de gamin. Surtout pour le bouchon de radiateur, qui a un vague cousinage avec la Victoire de Samothrace. En fait, le chanteur n'a pas le permis, et il ne veut pas de chauffeur. La voiture reste le plus clair du temps au garage, et Gainsbourg voyage par la pensée. Quand il revendra la voiture, Gainsbourg conservera le bouchon de radiateur, cette figurine surnommée "Spirit of ecstasy". Dans cette histoire ecstasiée (un rêve érotique ?), le narrateur renverse une jeune fille de "quatorze automnes et quinze étés" nommée Melody Nelson. Melody est incarnée par Jane Birkin, compagne et muse de l'Homme à Tête de Chou. Sa voix fluette campe parfaitement le personnage de Lolita qui lui a été confié. Le patronyme du personnage au prénom nabokovien fait référence à l'amiral britannique qui défit Napoléon à la bataille de Trafalgar.

Et en effet, ce n'est pas la flotte de l'Empereur qui coule ici. C'est le son français, pour ne pas dire franchouillard (la chanson française, du moins celle des shows des Carpentier, est souvent consternante) qui est envoyé en enfer. Usant de guitares énergiques et/ou de violons dramatiques, les ambiances ne renvoient à rien de connu de ce côté-ci de la Manche. On revient à l'élément marin en fin d'album, et son célèbre "Cargo culte", un requiem avec voix ad hoc. On croirait entendre un cantique ou un oratorio. Culte, cette oeuvre l'est devenue au fil du temps. La postérité de ce disque, peu vendu à l'époque de sa sortie, est assurée. D'autant que la critique rock, mais aussi des gens comme Beck (c'est flagrant sur l'album "Sea Change") ou Air se chargent d'en perpétuer la portée. Une chose est frappante dans la voix de Serge Gainsbourg : elle fait souvent penser à celle, abimée par les gitanes, qu'il avait à la fin de sa vie, quand il entreprenait de se détruire à petit feu... celui qui lui servait à allumer clope sur clope. L'origine de cette destruction est connu : c'est le départ de Jane, au début des années 80. Sur ce disque, on est pourtant en 1971, le couple s'aime follement, et une petite Charlotte pointe son nez. Mais la fin de "Melody Nelson" est une tragédie. Comme si cette histoire avait eu valeur de prémonition.

Source.
C'est de loin l'album que j'écoute le plus depuis 2-3 ans.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (7 Juin 2006)

ça fait des mois que je pensais écrire un petit mot sur cet album. Tant pis pour moi et merci C0rentin.
C'est effectivement un album fantastique. Dans sa version vinyle, il est introuvable ou presque. Mais le CD fait très bien l'affaire. Ruez-vous dessus.


----------



## macarel (7 Juin 2006)

Je viens de comparer deux versions de "Downtown train", une de Tom Waits une autre de Rod Stewart.
Finalement ça fait presque deux morceaux différents, pas très comparable. Tom Waits, c'est du "brut", contrairerement à Rod Stewart qui a une version disons "lèchée" (très son "américain").
Je ne peux même pas dire que j'ai une préférence, on ne peux pas comparer les melons avec des tomates  
Expérience instructve toutefois
Puis là je m'apprête à écouter Captain Beefheart sur "Big Lebowski" (tiens, ça me rappelle quelqu'un ) http://www.beefheart.com/ Je mets le lien en cas de contrôle


----------



## bompi (7 Juin 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> Eh dis donc ou est ce que tu as vu que j'ai obligé ? j'ai demandé c'est tout !


Oups ! La deuxième partie de mon post faisait plutôt référence au nouveau mode opératoire du fil [lequel fait suite aux explications de texte de fin de vie du fil précédent].
Quant à mettre les liens : j'y veillerai, mais uniquement vers des sites en références à mon sujet, par vers l'iTMS.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (7 Juin 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> *Leftism*
> par Leftfield
> 
> 
> ...



Une vraie tuerie ce morceau. J'adore. Le seul problème est qu'il ne faut pas trop l'écouter dans des espaces confinés. On saute partout et après on se cogne.  


Je vous ai déjà parlé de la musique des Funk Brothers? Tout le monde les a déjà entendus, mais personne ne sait qui ils sont. A moins que vous n'ayez vu ce documentaire sorti il y a 2 ans.
Ce sont les musiciens de studio de la Motown, cette maison de disque qui a produit les plus grands : Stevie Wonder et Marvin Gaye pour les plus connus. Et pleins d'autres que je vous invite à découvrir ici. The supremes (Diana Ross), The temptations, Eric Burdon, Gladys Knight & the Pips, Martha Reeves, The Four Tops, The Jackson 5 et tellement d'autres... :love:
Leur musique est incroyablement riche et vivante.

Pour ceux qui ont peur de la poussière (sic!), ou qui préfère des sons plus neufs (re-sic!), je vous conseille cet album : Motown Remixed. 





Il s'agit de morceaux remixés de la motown, 2005 je crois. Aucune des chansons n'est dénaturée, avec un petit plus à chaque fois. Du remix de luxe, avec le caviar et le champagne. Ce qu'on appelle pompeusement un _"must have"_


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juin 2006)

Très bon choix mister .


----------



## Ed_the_Head (7 Juin 2006)

C'est le même album. Ce sont simplement des éditions différentes. La tienne est celle des US.


----------



## naas (7 Juin 2006)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> (je précise pour les ceusses qui auraient passé les 15 dernières années sur une autre planète, ou qui n'étaient pas nés, ou pas en âge d'écouter,... bref !).
> 
> Côté critique, d'aucuns ont dit que cet album fermait les années 80 de la même manière que _Closer_ avait pu les ouvrir. C'est en tout cas certain que cet album (qu'on a cru le dernier pendant quelques années) marque la fin d'une époque pour fat Bob et ses comparses.
> Un enchaînement impeccable de a à z, une post-prod efficace, une écoute dont on ne ressort pas indemne. :love:
> ...


Benh si j'etais fan de cure, je l'ecouterais pas celui la  (quoi je trolle   )
parce que franchement pornography est quand même un ton au dessus :love: avec des morceaux comme cold ou strange day et encore je liste pas tout   tu m'etonnes qu'aujourd'hui j'ai plaisr à ecouter des groupes comme interpol, qui ont une profondeur de son qui me rappele nos amis curés 
tiens cela me fait penser qu'il faut que je vous parle du groupe ultime: dead can dance

mais là je suis en 56k alors cela sera pour plus tard

ça vous dirait aussi de donner votre avis (après ecoute bien sûr hein ;D )sur les disques proposés ?


----------



## mikoo (7 Juin 2006)

Bon, j'en profite pour poster ici mon premier post après la réouverture du bar.

Alors j'ai découvert cet artiste nommé "Aphex Twin (Richard D. James)"  avec la B.O.F. du film "Marie-Antoinette" et grâce nottament aux morceaux "Jynweythek Ylow" et "Avril 14th" auquels j'ai tout de suite accroché à leur ambiance minimaliste et très mélodique à la fois. Je le connaissais vaguement de nom et de visu grâce à ses pochettes de cd originales ("Windowlicker" ou encore "Com To Daddy"). 

Donc je me suis procuré le double cd "Drukqs" et je l'écoute depuis une semaine. C'est très varié, très mélodique et assez sophistiqué à la fois; ça peut s'apparenter à de l'électro comme fait Squarepusher par exemple, Dj Shadow ou encore Prodigy par moment. 
Bref, très bon album.


----------



## bompi (7 Juin 2006)

Bien d'accord. J'ajouterais qu'il s'en dégage aussi une assez sourde mélancolie.
Ce disque est assez introverti, disons.
Si tu découvres le monsieur, il y a un bon disque d'electronica, assez doux et mélodique, paru chez Warp sous le pseudonyme de Polygon Window "Surfing On Sine Waves". Excellent disque très abordable et qui permet d'entrer en douceur dans le remarquable catalogue de Warp.


----------



## MrStone (7 Juin 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> Benh si j'etais fan de cure, je l'ecouterais pas celui la  (quoi je trolle   )
> parce que franchement pornography est quand même un ton au dessus :love: avec des morceaux comme cold ou strange day et encore je liste pas tout   tu m'etonnes qu'aujourd'hui j'ai plaisr à ecouter des groupes comme interpol, qui ont une profondeur de son qui me rappele nos amis curés
> tiens cela me fait penser qu'il faut que je vous parle du groupe ultime: dead can dance
> 
> ...



Désolé, moi j'ai toujours préféré _Faith_ à _Pornography_   :casse:
Par contre pour Interpol et DCD, je te rejoins :love: 

Tiens, ça me fait penser, faudra que je prépare une review sur Editors :love:


----------



## Saltabadil (7 Juin 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> tiens cela me fait penser qu'il faut que je vous parle du groupe ultime: dead can dance
> 
> ça vous dirait aussi de donner votre avis (après ecoute bien sûr hein ;D )sur les disques proposés ?


 
Ce qui est bizarre avec *dead can dance*, c'est qu'en essayant d'écouter, je me suis rendu compte que je n'aimais pas trop les chansons avec le chanteur (je ne sais pas quel est son nom), mais que j'adorais celles avec la chanteuse; Lisa Gerrard. Du coup, j'ai écouté un peu ce qu'elle avait fait en solo...et j'adore  
Donc avis mitigé sur dead can dance... c'est génial et moyen à la fois :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juin 2006)

Saltabadil a dit:
			
		

> Ce qui est bizarre avec *dead can dance*, c'est qu'en essayant d'écouter, je me suis rendu compte que je n'aimais pas trop les chansons avec le chanteur (je ne sais pas quel est son nom), mais que j'adorais celles avec la chanteuse; Lisa Gerrard. Du coup, j'ai écouté un peu ce qu'elle avait fait en solo...et j'adore
> Donc avis mitigé sur dead can dance... c'est génial et moyen à la fois :mouais:



La moitié masculine, c'est Brendan Perry. Sur DCD et en solo, sa voix est plus rare (et pour cette raison on peut la préfèrer) que celle de Lisa "Bande originale" Gerrard  : (sauf erreur) un album solo, quelques participations (notamment dans Zoar) ou en tant que producteur (notamment auprès de Elijah's Mantle de Mark Ellis)


----------



## macarel (7 Juin 2006)

J'écoute Liquid soul. Du funk comme je l'aime 
Je vous recommande fortement de "suivre le lien" si vous aimez le funk/soul:love: 

http://www.liquidsoul.com/liquid-soul.htm


----------



## Melounette (7 Juin 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Il s'agit de morceaux remixés de la motown, 2005 je crois. Aucune des chansons n'est dénaturée, avec un petit plus à chaque fois. Du remix de luxe, avec le caviar et le champagne. Ce qu'on appelle pompeusement un _"must have"_


Bah je suis grandement désolée de ne pas être d'accord avec toi. Je n'ai pas du tout aimé et je ne m'y suis pas retrouvée.:hein: Bon j'ai beaucoup de mal avec les remixes aussi en général.:rateau: Bref, je préfère de beaucoup celui-là :




Ouais je sais je suis ringarde, et même j'suis qu'une fille.


----------



## nicogala (7 Juin 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> Ca me rappele quand j'etais jeune cette musique, immédiatement je pense à du saxon avec un peu de queen dedans, sûrement pas un album que j'acheterais mais une vidéo que je regarde avec plaisir


Je sais bien ce qu'il te faut toi... ça et ça (roots roots... demandez des roots...!) mais ça commence à être néfaste à tes cervicales (je sais que tu peux pas t'en empêcher) 
En tout cas c'est jeune, c'est frais, c'est sans prise de tête et c'est efficace  (pas du rock Californien )

Pour Dead Can Dance, tout dépend de quelle époque on parle, au début c'était plus cold-goth (ça rapelle Actarus ça non ? ) en 1984 sur l'album "Dead Can Dance" et surtout "Spleen and Ideal " en 1985 et bcp plus "world-ethnique" ensuite...

Pour ceux qui aiment ce mélange de sonorités "traditionelles" ou "tribales" avec des instruments en bois d'arbre, en coquillage ou en peau de bique et mélancolico-gothico-machincho-se, en cherchant un lien j'ai trouvé Prikosnovenie où on peut écouter Daemonia Nymphe, des grecs, et XVIIe Vie (des nantais ou vendéens) que j'avais découvert qd j'étais à St Nazaire... plus d'autres bonnes choses, c'est un genre de musique agréable, pas courrue d'avance, ni gagnée d'avance d'ailleurs, ça peut rebuter en première écoute... puis ça se laisse apprivoiser, à moins que ce soit l'auditeur qui se laisse charmer  ... à écouter en fond sonore reposant


----------



## samoussa (7 Juin 2006)




----------



## macarel (8 Juin 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

>


:love:  
Par contre, pour se reveiller ce n'est pas le top


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (8 Juin 2006)

*SPORTO KANTES*
alias Benjamin Sportes et Nicolas Kantorowicz nous expliquent comment pousser les limites du métissage musical à l'extrême. Classé comme électro dans les bacs à disques, ce duo aux influences pour le moins éclectiques mélange dub, reggae, abstract hip hop, breakbeat, musiques orientales, electronica, trip hop, funk pour générer une musique tout autant inclassable que jouissive. 
De la musique, fraîche, enjouée, pour oreilles ouvertes et non cloisonnées

Allez, je me le recolle encore une fois entre les feuilles !




 
:love:


----------



## naas (8 Juin 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> *Leftism*
> par Leftfield


je peux revenir sur mon point de vue ?  :rose:  




			
				teo a dit:
			
		

> c'est _Open up_ avec John Lydon (ex-Sex Pistols et ex-PIL) qui s'attaque aux musiques électroniques.


je me disais, 'tain mais il a samplé notre johny pourri   (this is not a love song no no no :love: )
et puis v'la ti pas aussi que sur un morceau il y à un sample de depeche mode  

Mais oui c'est vrai le morceau qui tue c'est pour moi le deuxieme afro left    
je vous jure dans le train vers dublin c'est le top .



			
				teo a dit:
			
		

> Morceaux préférés:
> _Open up
> Original
> Afro-Left
> 21st century poem_


j'irais voir ça demain

désolé pour le jugement trop hatif, mais c'est un son trop londonien pour moi alors du coup je n'ai pas réussi à voyager aux première écoutes


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> Mais oui c'est vrai le morceau qui tue c'est pour moi le deuxieme afro left
> je vous jure dans le train vers dublin c'est le top .




Il y a son petit frère un peu plus speedé "Afro Ride" (disponible sur la BO du jeu vidéo Wipe Out)  

Sauf erreur c'est ce titre (Afro left ou ride) qui fait l'ouverture de "Petits meurtres entre amis" 

Teo, il faut que tu essayes de trouver les remix d'Open Up (dont un de près de 13 mn) qui sont assez intéressants


----------



## teo (8 Juin 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> (...)
> et puis v'la ti pas aussi que sur un morceau il y à un sample de depeche mode



pitin... faudra que tu me dises où...


----------



## teo (8 Juin 2006)

fig. 5 a dit:
			
		

> Il y a son petit frère un peu plus speedé "Afro Ride" (disponible sur la BO du jeu vidéo Wipe Out)
> 
> Sauf erreur c'est ce titre (Afro left ou ride) qui fait l'ouverture de "Petits meurtres entre amis"
> 
> Teo, il faut que tu essayes de trouver : les remix (dont un de près de 13 mn) sont assez intéressants




Le remix est dispo sur le remix album (incomplet) dispo sur le store pour 0,99

Ces albums incomplets sont une honte... (comme le *Purple Rain* de Prince, sans _Purple Rain_  )


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Le remix est dispo sur le remix album (incomplet) dispo sur le store pour 0,99
> 
> Ces albums incomplets sont une honte... (comme le *Purple Rain* de Prince, sans _Purple Rain_  )



Je parlais des remix de _Open Up_ qui a priori ne sont pas sur le remix album


----------



## teo (9 Juin 2006)

j'en ai quelques uns oui...


----------



## pearl hard groove (9 Juin 2006)

Si ça en intéresse d'autres que moi...
A l'occasion de leur tournée commune aux Etats-Unis, Trent Reznor (de Nine Inch Nails) et Peter Murphy (de Bauhaus) ont, le 7 juin dernier, gratifié la radio alternative 99X et ses auditeurs d'une session exceptionnelle au cours de laquelle sont revisités les titres suivants : Head Like A Hole, Sanity Assassin et Hurt.
Trent en lead vocalist sur la seconde, Peter sur les 2 autres...
Un must pour les fans et tous les heureux possesseurs d'une paire d'oreilles.


(Trouvable en fouinant un peu.)


----------



## Chang (9 Juin 2006)

Bon c bien gentil la pop, l'electro londonienne, le rock ... heureusement que y'a un peu de funk dans le tas 

Je suis surpris de ne pas lire beaucoup de commentaires sur des musiques electroniques plus typees ... (Leftfield ca vieillit pas trop bien et bon bof, c personnel comme avis  )

Personne n'ecoute de minimale, de techno ou de house ?


----------



## teo (9 Juin 2006)

Si je peux me permettre une remarque à tous et toutes: hum.. faisons des efforts je vous rappelle que KM est en sursis 

Argumentez, développez, faites-vous plaisir à pondre un truc perso, donnez-nous envie de lire, d'écouter, avec ou sans lien, avec ou sans image, mais essayez de faire passer quelque chose. Faites des efforts  écrivez-nous le juke-box ideal du Bar de Macgé. Le concept des KM précédentes est mort 


Bon, je vous laisse, j'ai apéro musical _pointu_ avec -purfilsdelapero- sur _last.fm_ ce soir et je veux pas rater mon TGV...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Si je peux me permettre une remarque à tous et toutes: hum.. faisons des efforts je vous rappelle que KM est en sursis
> 
> Argumentez, développez, faites-vous plaisir à pondre un truc perso, donnez-nous envie de lire, d'écouter, avec ou sans lien, avec ou sans image, mais essayez de faire passer quelque chose. Faites des efforts  écrivez-nous le juke-box ideal du Bar de Macgé. Le concept des KM précédentes est mort
> 
> ...



Si c'est trop restrictif, cela va devenir pesant.
Quel est le concept désormais ?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (9 Juin 2006)

fig. 5 a dit:
			
		

> Si c'est trop restrictif, cela va devenir pesant.
> Quel est le concept désormais ?




*Le concept est simplissime pourtant*
partager la musique qui nous plaît, nos disques cultes, nos écoutes du moment, les découvertes, les coups de c&#339;ur.

J'ai découvert quelques perles dans les pages des précédentes versions de ce fil que j'apprécie et que j'espère voir vivre. Et autant que ça continue.

Au lieu de voir de la lourdeur, il faut plutôt penser en termes de partage. 
Une pochette d'album, si on ne sait ce que c'est, est une coquille vide. Ca présente pas un intérêt énorme.

Donner envie, découvrir, c'est ça qu'est bon non ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Le concept est simplissime pourtant*
> partager la musique qui nous plaît, nos disques cultes, nos écoutes du moment, les découvertes, les coups de cur.
> 
> J'ai découvert quelques perles dans les pages des précédentes versions de ce fil que j'apprécie et que j'espère voir vivre. Et autant que ça continue.
> ...



Donc le concept est identique à ce que certains faisaient dans les versions précédentes

La référence à la lourdeur, c'est pour les premiers posts du fil ...

Une pochette qui crée une émotion quelle qu'en soit la nature n'est pas une coquille vide ...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (9 Juin 2006)

fig. 5 a dit:
			
		

> Donc le concept est identique à ce que certains faisaient dans les versions précédentes
> 
> La référence à la lourdeur, c'est pour les premiers posts du fil ...
> 
> Une pochette qui crée une émotion quelle qu'en soit la nature n'est pas une coquille vide ...


La preuve : 





 

J'ai écouté ce disque grâce à la pochette, absolument magnifique. je crois que c'est teo (encore lui, il est partout   ) dans KM n°3. 
But I agree, faisons un effort pour ce fil. Il en vaut peine. 
J'ai reçu ça par la poste ce matin : 




Il s'agit de la dernière compil d'Oliver Wang. Un critique/interviewer/passionné de hiphop et de soul. Je vous en parlerai plus tard. En attendant, jetez un coup d'&#339;il à son audioblog.  --> soulsides

Bonnes écoutes.


----------



## marygreenwood (10 Juin 2006)

Bonjour !

C'est la première fois que j'écris dans cette super section que je n'avais pas encore découverte!

Pour ma part, étant une Québécoise de souche, j'écoute en effet du canadien-français, du Québécois quoi ! 

Si vous avez des groupes Québécois à découvrir, je vous dirais The Arcade Fire (un coup de coeur)! Ce groupe est vraiment hors du commun. On y trouve un univers spacieux, le texte est super et la musique vraiment envoutante !

Aussi, plus Québécois, j'aime bien les Cowboys Fringants, malheureusement p-e que les amis Francais de France comprendraient pas toutes les paroles  

Et musique plus internationale.. j'adore les doors, nirvana, led zeppelin, pink floyd, metallica, incubus et j'en passe


----------



## Berthold (10 Juin 2006)

Je suis en train de découvrir *Steve Coleman*, du jazz de bonne facture, grâce à la bonne initiative suivante : quelques albums en téléchargement gratuit (mp3)

Au début, j'avoue, j'ai juste téléchargé comme ça, pour dire de ne pas rater une occasion.

Je me suis laissé prendre et n'écoute plus que ça depuis deux jours.


----------



## SveDec (10 Juin 2006)

marygreenwood a dit:
			
		

> Et musique plus internationale.. j'adore les doors, nirvana, led zeppelin, pink floyd, metallica, incubus et j'en passe


Du tout bon quoi ^^

J'ai écouté Leftism de Leftfield sinon 
Ce genre de musique c'est pas mon truc ^^
On sent bien une musique construite et travaillée, que tu (je ^^) peux écouter en fond pendant que tu travailles, mais c'est pas quelque chose que j'écouterais seul, de moi-même :s
À part ça j'aime bien le nom, étant moi-même gaucher


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (10 Juin 2006)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> Alors j'ai découvert cet artiste nommé "Aphex Twin (Richard D. James)"  (...) Je le connaissais vaguement de nom et de visu grâce à ses pochettes de cd originales ("Windowlicker" ou encore "Com To Daddy").




*Toi, Jeune *
Si tu apprécies Aphex Twin, si tu aprécies les ambiances musicales complexes et qui grattent, je ne saurais trop te conseiller effectivement Squarepusher et les "monstrueux" Autechre, mais aussi Orbital ou des albums tels que "Additional Productions" de  Funkstörung et "Anti" de T.Raumschmiere.

À savoir qu'Aphex Twin sévit également sous le pseudo AFX.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (10 Juin 2006)

*Puisque j'évoquais Squarepusher*
je me suis ressorti le SUPERBE "Maximum Priest E.P." 

Galette cultissime pour tout amateur de musique électronique, mélange haletant de breakbeat-jungle-électro aux accents jazz (n'imaginez pas un seul instant un quelconque rapport avec St Germain !) qui oscille entre titres ambiants et plus expérimentaux.

Une musique à l'avant-garde électronique, complexe, fluide, agitée, mélodieuse qui rebondit, sonne, tinte, gratte, rebondit, sautille, qui peut dérouter certes, mais qui s'avère somptueuse si on y adhère.


----------



## G2LOQ (11 Juin 2006)

En ce moment jécoute beaucoup Dream On dAerosmith. Jai beau lécouter et lécouter encore je ne men lasse pas. Elle est parfaite, la musique, le texte, la voixParfaite ! Sans aucun doute le meilleur morceau du groupe.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (11 Juin 2006)

Les 25 meilleurs sites musicaux, selon EW.com. 

On en connaît certains, d'autres non. 

Bonnes écoutes.


----------



## macmarco (12 Juin 2006)

Tell her I'll be waiting in the usual place...





C'est toujours aussi bon, non ?  :love:


----------



## Chang (12 Juin 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Toi, Jeune *
> Si tu apprécies Aphex Twin, si tu aprécies les ambiances musicales complexes et qui grattent, je ne saurais trop te conseiller effectivement Squarepusher et les "monstrueux" Autechre, mais aussi Orbital ou des albums tels que "Additional Productions" de  Funkstörung et "Anti" de T.Raumschmiere.
> 
> À savoir qu'Aphex Twin sévit également sous le pseudo AFX.



Je me permets de rajouter la pochette de Chosen Lords, par AFX :






C'est une selection de 10 titres de la serie Analord (sur Rephlex, le label d'Aphex Twin) qui etait seulement sortie sur vynils (10 au total je crois). Que de l'analogique, seulement de l'analogique. Des sons barres aux ambiances un peu plus moites, les Analord sont vraiment des disques magnifiques.

Puisqu'on est dans les images de pochettes, voici l'image du macaron de l'Analord 01 :






:love:


----------



## Chang (12 Juin 2006)

Je n'arrive pas a voir les images que j'ai poste, pourtant il me semble que j'ai suivit la bonne procedure. Faites moi savoir si vous les voyez.


----------



## samoussa (12 Juin 2006)




----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2006)

Chang a dit:
			
		

> Je me permets de rajouter la pochette de Chosen Lords, par AFX :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Voilà


----------



## macarel (12 Juin 2006)

A ce moment j'écoute Pat Metheny avec Kronos sur "Different trains".
Si Pat Metheny vous enchante et vous avez l'occasion, allez voir là
http://www.seminars.apple.com/seminarsonline/guitarists/apple/index.html?s=203

:love: :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2006)

*Album* : Full of Sorrow
*
Groupe* : Frustration*

Origine* : France
*
Label* : Born Bad Records - c'est le BBR 01 : premier disque de ce jeune label créé par le discaire parisien Born Bad (Bastille)

*Motivation d'achat* : _achat à la sourd_ (sans aucun écoute) car belle pochette et un sticker mentionnant Joy Division/(Warsaw), Wire, The Fall et D.A.F.

*Je fais le Pitch* : C'est Ian Curtis ressucité - peut être davantage celui de Warsaw que celui de Joy Division !!! "For them no promises" sonne très "They Walked in Line". Le titre en live "I Can't Forget You" fait très fortement penser à Joy Division/Warsaw en live. Le martèlement sur "Full of Sorrow" a un côté Death in June. LP indispensable - en plus je remplis mon quota de groupe français. Une frustration ... c'est court mais bon. Parfait pour l'Ipod...  

*Ecoute* : [URL="http://www.myspace.com/_frustration"]4 titres en écoute et des infos supplémentaires sur le myspace du groupe
[/URL]​


----------



## Berthold (12 Juin 2006)

macarel a dit:
			
		

> A ce moment j'écoute Pat Metheny avec Kronos sur "Different trains".
> Si Pat Metheny vous enchante et vous avez l'occasion, allez voir là
> http://www.seminars.apple.com/seminarsonline/guitarists/apple/index.html?s=203
> 
> :love: :love: :love:


C'est marrant, ça me fait penser au verso de _Back to the blues_ de Gary Moore, où on le voit gratouillant face à un iMac. Ça fait toujours sourire.


----------



## macarel (12 Juin 2006)

Berthold a dit:
			
		

> C'est marrant, ça me fait penser au verso de _Back to the blues_ de Gary Moore, où on le voit gratouillant face à un iMac. Ça fait toujours sourire.


J'ai laissé Gary Moore un peu de coté (à tort peutêtre), après les années 80, donc cet album je ne le connais pas, la prochaine fois j'écouterai chez  mon marchand de disques préféré 
Il doit être quandmême sacrément bon pour supporter la comparaison de Metheny (à part sa préférence pour le Mac bien entendu)


----------



## Berthold (12 Juin 2006)

macarel a dit:
			
		

> J'ai laissé Gary Moore un peu de coté (à tort peutêtre), après les années 80, donc cet album je ne le connais pas, la prochaine fois j'écouterai chez  mon marchand de disques préféré
> Il doit être quandmême sacrément bon pour supporter la comparaison de Metheny (à part sa préférence pour le Mac bien entendu)



Rien à comparer. J'adore Pat Metheny, à l'exception de son foutage de gueule scandaleux intitulé *Zero tolerance for silence*, j'adore Moore, bien que je connaisse moins bien, chacun dans son domaine apporte son lot de bonheur auditif. Oh ! Allez ! Au diable l'avarice, je mets le pluriel : chacun dans son domaine apporte son lot de bonheurs auditifs.  Yeap. Ça va mieux.


NB :
:casse: :hosto: :afraid:


----------



## samoussa (12 Juin 2006)




----------



## naas (12 Juin 2006)

je pense que le post ultime c'est de même pas mettre une pochette


----------



## EtVlan (13 Juin 2006)

En ce début de semaine:






Le groupe: *Harmonium*
L'album: *Si on avait besoin d'une cinquième saison*

*Harmonium* est le nom d'un groupe musical québécois, qui a toujours représenté (sans trop le vouloir) la souveraineté du Québec. Il fut lun des groupes les plus populaires de la province dans les années 70. Ce groupe, basé sur des harmonies vocales, fut initialement formé de Serge Fiori (voix, guitare acoustique, cuillères, flute traversière, etc) et de Michel Normandeau (guitare acoustique, accordéon, etc) qui furent rejoints par Louis Valois (basse).

Leur second album, _Si on avait besoin d'une cinquième saison_, est plus progressif et beaucoup plus recherché musicalement. Le groupe y raconte l'histoire de Montréal, qui survit tant bien que mal aux saisons et s'en invente une cinquième. La plus belle chanson de l'album est probablement Dixie, une chanson très joyeuse et pleine de couleurs qui représente l'été, mais l'album est une réussite totale, commercialement et musicalement. 

*Harmonium* fit la permière partie de *Supertramp* en Europe, se produisit partout au Canada, et donna un spectacle à l'Université de Berkeley en Californie qui fit l'objet d'un film de l'ONF (d'ailleurs disponible en dvd).


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> je pense que le post ultime c'est de même pas mettre une pochette



Tu n'as fait que des posts ultimes pour l'instant !!!


----------



## teo (13 Juin 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> je pense que le post ultime c'est de même pas mettre une pochette




Oué, et ça risque d'être l'ultime post de la dernière version de KM si ça continue comme ça


----------



## macarel (13 Juin 2006)

Là, j'écoute Lynyrd Skynyrd, sur "Endangered Species", à mon goût son meilleur album avec un autre nommé "Last Rebel"
Ce groupe (déjà ancien) est un exemple du Bluesrock/Southern rock/blues   comme je les aime:love: :love: 
Sur leur site pour des plus amples informations et quelques écoutes "d'essai":love: 
http://www.lynyrdskynyrd.com/disc2006.htm


----------



## macarel (13 Juin 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Oué, et ça risque d'être l'ultime post de la dernière version de KM si ça continue comme ça


C'est dur de vivre avec Damocles:affraid: :affraid: 
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Épée_de_Damoclès

Bon, pour amadouer les modérateurs je mets un lien de ma guitariste blues préféré du moment (et ça fait un moment que ça dure 
Elle a tout pour plaire, guitariste douée, style assez particuleir et très sensuelle en plus elle est belle et sympa:love: :love: :love:
http://www.anapopovic.com/


----------



## Berthold (13 Juin 2006)

macarel a dit:
			
		

> Là, j'écoute Lynyrd Skynyrd, sur "Endangered Species", à mon goût son meilleur album avec un autre nommé "Last Rebel"
> Ce groupe (déjà ancien) est un exemple du Bluesrock/Southern rock/blues   comme je les aime:love: :love:
> Sur leur site pour des plus amples informations et quelques écoutes "d'essai":love:
> http://www.lynyrdskynyrd.com/disc2006.htm


Ah&#8230; *Free bird* en live&#8230; probablement un des meilleurs morceaux de rock des années 70, à classer à côté des _*Stairway to heaven*_ de *Led Zep* et autres morceaux anthologiques. :love: 








			
				macarel a dit:
			
		

> Bon, pour amadouer les modérateurs je mets un lien de ma guitariste blues préféré du moment (et ça fait un moment que ça dure
> Elle a tout pour plaire, guitariste douée, style assez particuleir et très sensuelle en plus elle est belle et sympa:love: :love: :love:


Euh&#8230; oui ? L'amour te brouille l'URL ?  (Non y'a pas de contrepet)


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2006)

*Album* : Simple as Pop

*Groupe* : Simple as Pop

*Origine* : Paris, France

*Label* : Square Dogs - après le disque de _Landscape_, c'est le deuxième album de ce jeune label

*Motivation d'achat* : _achat à la sourd_ pour le label, les membres du groupe (le chanteur-guitariste de _The Misadventures of_, des membres de _Landscape_ (égalemet ex-_The Misadventures of_, de _Sebastien Schuller_ et _Overhead_), les influences (Radiohead, Jef Buckley, GY!BE, Silver Mount Zion,..)

*Je fais le Pitch* : Une petite douzaine de titres d'un rock malade, sombre, mélancolique. L'ensemble est caractérisée par une certaine diversité (le titre "Old Friend", assez inclassable, converge vers du rap-hip-hop) : une bonne production, des guitares, des coeurs féminins ("Changes"), des ambiances singulières ("Tidal Wave"), ... 

*Ecoute* : 3 titres en écoute et des infos supplémentaires sur le myspace du groupe


----------



## MrStone (13 Juin 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Oué, et ça risque d'être l'ultime post de la dernière version de KM si ça continue comme ça



Allez on va tenter de relever le niveau 

Aujourd'hui, *The Rakes*, parce que je l'écoute beaucoup en ce moment (c'est un critère comme un autre  ).

Album : Capture / Release






Alors évidemment, maintenant on dit Ouais, tous ces groupes du _revival new wave_, là, les Ferdinand et consorts, c'est toujours la même soupe, un de plus un de moins... En plus ton truc c'est frelaté c'est sorti en 2005, complétement has been 
N'empêche, moi j'aime bien :love:

Le groupe a une composition archi classique guitare-basse-batterie-chant, bien que l'album présente quelques arrangements en studio (qui pour une fois ne gâchent rien, et ne sont pas non plus là pour remplir le vide intersidéral, comme c'est parfois le cas  ).

Le son est pêchu, la guitare sature juste ce qu'il faut et les cordes de la basse ont une bonne présence. Pour un groupe qui porte l'étiquette "première partie" (Bloc Party et Franz Ferdinand), ils sonnent étonnament juste en live (mieux que Bloc Party, amha  ). Les titres mis en avant (_retreat, 22 Grand Job_) sont plutôt efficaces, mais on trouve aussi sur l'album des morceaux plus calmes.

Ici un lien vers le site officiel et aussi pour les flemmards de l'écoute un lien vers l'ITMS.

Voilà, ça c'est fait 





[PS rien à voir] j'adore quand fig.5 fait le _pitch_ :rateau: [/PS rien à voir]


----------



## macarel (13 Juin 2006)

Berthold a dit:
			
		

> Ah&#8230; *Free bird* en live&#8230; probablement un des meilleurs morceaux de rock des années 70, à classer à côté des _*Stairway to heaven*_ de *Led Zep* et autres morceaux anthologiques. :love:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


l'amour rend aveugle, sourd et inconscient. En plus on oublie tout (j'ai mis le lien quandmême


----------



## KARL40 (13 Juin 2006)

Le dernier Sonic Youth " Rather Ripped"

Ne pas se fier à la pochette, cet album est très pop.
Cependant, on retrouve toujours leurs distorsions mais qui se trouvent plutôt en second plan. Ce style pop convient tout à fait à la voix de Kim Gordon (les morceaux où elle chante sont les meilleurs).

Evolition interessante donc.

L'album est en écoute sur leur site http://www.sonicyouth.com


----------



## naas (13 Juin 2006)

Ca fait une eternité que je n'ai pas écouté sonic, depuis goo en fait et j'ai peur de tomber avec ce dernier albume sur un groupe quelque peu disons ... dépassé, est ce le cas ? ou sont ils toujours à la pointe de la big apple arty ?


----------



## Berthold (14 Juin 2006)

macarel a dit:
			
		

> [] je mets un lien de ma guitariste blues préféré du moment (et ça fait un moment que ça dure
> Elle a tout pour plaire, guitariste douée, style assez particuleir et très sensuelle en plus elle est belle et sympa:love: :love: :love:
> http://www.anapopovic.com/


 :love:  Wohw ! Une Stevie Ray Vaughan, mais jolie à regarder 

Grand merci, macarel, il me semble que la belle et douée Popovic va bientôt faire partie de ma discothèque. C'est du bon blues - rythm & blues sudiste, bien guitareux, j'aime.


----------



## Chang (14 Juin 2006)

Merci Fig.5 pour les tofs !!

Je viens de reessayer et je n'y arrive toujours pas, meme avec les balises 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sinon  pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas, il y le tres bon site Discogs.com qui fournit  de tres bonnes infos sur les  sorties de tous vos groupes favoris dans le limite de leur MAJ.

Bobbynountchak -->> je te conseille vivement de choper les Analord, je suis quasi sur que ca va te plaire


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2006)

Chang a dit:
			
		

> Merci Fig.5 pour les tofs !!
> 
> Je fais un 'tit test pour voir :



Tu as la technique. Mais parfois il y a des problèmes pour afficher certaines photos et notamment celles en provenance de discogs (plusieurs essais infructueux pour moi dans les 3 fils précédents) et cela même si tu les vois chez toi


----------



## richard-deux (14 Juin 2006)

En ce moment:





:love:  :king:


----------



## KARL40 (14 Juin 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> Ca fait une eternité que je n'ai pas écouté sonic, depuis goo en fait et j'ai peur de tomber avec ce dernier albume sur un groupe quelque peu disons ... dépassé, est ce le cas ? ou sont ils toujours à la pointe de la big apple arty ?


 
Très différent du Goo ou autre Dirty. Cet album est plus posé.
Le groupe a vieilli mais n'est absolument pas dépassé pour reprendre ton terme.
Ils ne sont pas devenus comme le "cirque" Rolling Stones. 
Ils ne rejoueront plus "scooter&jinx" c'est certain, mais lors de leur passage à Rock en Seine en 2004 je les ai trouvé très bon (concert sonique par excellence : ils ont joué de nombreux vieux morceaux et la flamme était toujours présente).
Par contre, ils ne sont plus à la pointe "big apple arty" car .... ils n'habitent plus NY !!  

Un petit tour sur leur site pour écouter l'album vaudra mieux qu'un long discours.


----------



## MrStone (14 Juin 2006)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Très différent du Goo ou autre Dirty. Cet album est plus posé.
> Le groupe a vieilli mais n'est absolument pas dépassé pour reprendre ton terme.
> Ils ne sont pas devenus comme le "cirque" Rolling Stones.
> Ils ne rejoueront plus "scooter&jinx" c'est certain, mais lors de leur passage à Rock en Seine en 2004 je les ai trouvé très bon (concert sonique par excellence : ils ont joué de nombreux vieux morceaux et la flamme était toujours présente).
> ...



Je ne peux que plussoyer  
Pour les avoir vus à la cité de la musique cet hiver, je confirme qu'ils ont carrément bien veilli : Thurston arrive encore à sauter du haut des amplis sans se péter le col du fémur   Ils avaient joué certains titres de l'album (100% d'accord avec toi sur la voix de Kim) aux côtés de vieux standards et de dérives noisy dont ils ont l'habitude. Bref, pour des quinquas, ils tiennent la comparaison avec bon nombre d'autres vieux de la vieille 

PS : séance de rattrapage en décembre au Zénith, la location est ouverte


----------



## teo (14 Juin 2006)

fig. 5 a dit:
			
		

> Tu as la technique. Mais parfois il y a des problèmes pour afficher certaines photos et notamment celles en provenance de discogs (plusieurs essais infructueux pour moi dans les 3 fils précédents) et cela même si tu les vois chez toi



_Discogs_ est une des bases les plus complètes à mon goût. _Discogs_ empêche depuis cet automne de récupérer les liens images, on leur mange sans doute pas mal de bande passante, j'en avais parlé il y a quelques mois.


----------



## bompi (14 Juin 2006)

Bon, alors ...
Hier j'ai réécouté l'excellent "Under the Flightpath" de Darren Price (_aka_ Darren Emerson, de Underworld). Très bon album, où l'on retrouve les qualités de la musique d'Underworld : pas de recherche excessive côté son mais plutôt une construction aboutie de chaque morceau. Une musique tendue, pleine d'énergie.
Ensuite, diverses choses dont le disque de mix "Late night reworks vol.1" de Buscemi. Toujours son habile mélange de bossa, samba et machines. Efficace, parfois carrément beau. Notamment sur le remix d'un morceau traditionnel, qui semble être une sorte de comptine et garde une fraîcheur inespérée. On se croirait là-bas ...
Toujours Thievery Corporation, The Orb, System 7 : le dernier disque en public de System 7 "Live Transmission" est excellent lui-aussi. De la trance de bon aloi, loin des nunucheries ibizéennes.
Enfin, ce matin, écoute de "My life in the bush of ghosts" de Byrne et Eno. On a déjà assez dit à quel point cet album est fondamental pour les deux décennies suivantes. On pourrait d'ailleurs s'amuser à évaluer l'influence des artistes gravitant autour de Eno à la fin des années soixante-dix : Budd et Hassell sont moins connus mais, par capillarité, leurs disques sont des influences majeures (Budd plutôt vers l'electronica et l'ambiant et Hassell vers l'electronica, l'ambiant et le jazz).
Bref, il s'agit ici de la re-sortie 2006, agrémentée de divers inédits. On pourra remarquer que (me semble-t-il, du moins) quelques légères modifications ont été apportées à quelques titres de la première édition. Mais ... les titres inédits auraient parfaitement pu le rester. Et le morceau "Qu'ran", un pur bijou, n'est toujours pas revenu (il était sur la première édition vinyle) ! Bref, davantage de l'attrape-nigaud qu'autre chose.
On peut, si l'on veut, télécharger librement et utiliser tout aussi librement (licence Creative Commons oblige) les pistes de deux morceaux, afin d'en faire son propre remix ! (c'est par ici, m'sieurs dames).

Sinon : hier soir, j'ai vu "Macadam Macadam" de Blanca Li, spectacle bien sympa et ludique, centré autour du hip-hop. Et dans ce spectacle, un moment particulièrement réussi : toute la troupe qui danse sur "Singin' in the rain", reprenant la chorégraphie de Gene K. mi-hommage, mi-parodie. Cette danse, cette musique, cette voix (Gene avait un bel organe, je trouve) : frissons !


----------



## bompi (14 Juin 2006)

J'oubliais : le morceau "Mint" de AlexKid. Pour une fois, pas de niaiseuse qui occupe l'espace sonore à chanter des niaiseries mais un cadre idéal pour la trompette de Jon Hassell.
J'enchaîne avec "Cirque" de Biosphere (_aka_ Geir Jenssen, moitié masculine de Bel Canto) : un disque d'atmosphère particulièrement réussi. Toujours vaporeux et boréal, avec en fond la voix de Jean-Louis Étienne.


----------



## naas (14 Juin 2006)

merci pour les précisions sur sonic youth 
de mon coté de cède à la mode arcade fire replica  _(joli site internet à visiter d'ailleurs)_ avec des groupes comme *wolf parade* de montréal avec leur excellent *album apologies to queen mary* mais aussi new pornographers le premier morceau twin cinema tiré de l'album du même nom est une tuerie, difficile de ne pas l'écouter en boucle, les pauvres autres morceaux de l'albums commencent à s'impatienter

et enfin nos amis de *clap your hand say yeah*
deux morceaux peuvent être ecouté sur myspace

avec ça vous devriez etes repus des simili arcade fire 
plus d'infos sur les groupes via http://www.pitchforkmedia.com/


----------



## KARL40 (16 Juin 2006)

QUEENS OF THE STONE AGE - Everybody knows that you are insane 

La vidéo est visible ici pour les amateurs (bien sur, la version non censurée) : 
http://www.rekordsrekords.com/insanevideo/

Pour ceux qui ne connaisse pas :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2006)

*Album* : The Trials of Van Occupanther

*Artiste / Groupe* : Midlake

*Origine* : Denton, Texas

*Label* : Bella Union 

*Date de parution* : 6 juin 2006

*Pochette* : un bon répulsif - le personnage de gauche est censé représenter le "Van Occupanther" du titre de l'album et un titre lui est consacré

*Je fais le Pitch* : Passé le cap d'une pochette un peu/beaucoup/passionément/à la folie à gerber, on découvre une petite douzaine de titres de folk-rock - _Roscoe_ et _Young Bride_ en particulier constituent de vraies petites perles - alors que leur premier album était assez "électro". Ce deuxième album des Texans - une nouvelle preuve de la vivacité de la scène texane - est très rafraîchissant, très champêtre (cf. la pochette). Une voix qui rappelle en certains instants Thom Yorke, des compositions proches de Radiohaead ("Branches"), des Flaming Lips et Grandady, la grosse caisse de _Young Bride_) ... Sans aucun doute, un des disques du moment    

*Voir/écouter* : la vidéo de Young Bride


----------



## olivier1969 (17 Juin 2006)

là tout de suite je découvre Katie Meloua. c'est carement excellent sur une touche jazzy.


----------



## naas (17 Juin 2006)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> QUEENS OF THE STONE AGE - Everybody knows that you are insane
> 
> La vidéo est visible ici pour les amateurs (bien sur, la version non censurée) :
> http://www.rekordsrekords.com/insanevideo/
> ...


Tiens c'est marrant, j'ai cru reconnaître par moments la manière de chanter de Chris Cornell avec cependant moins de richesse et profondeur
et le lien vers la vidéo non censurée ne fonctionne pas, erreur 404 :rose:


----------



## didisha (17 Juin 2006)

Beaucoup de smoothjazz sur iTunes!


----------



## naas (17 Juin 2006)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> ..Aujourd'hui, *The Rakes*, parce que je l'écoute beaucoup en ce moment (c'est un critère comme un autre  ).
> 
> Alors évidemment, maintenant on dit &#8220;Ouais, tous ces groupes du _revival new wave_, là, les Ferdinand et consorts, c'est toujours la même soupe, un de plus un de moins... En plus ton truc c'est frelaté c'est sorti en 2005, complétement has been &#8221;
> N'empêche, moi j'aime bien :love:


C'est vrai qu'à la première seconde tu te dis:
"ah ça ressemble a bloc party, en moins tendu, stréssé" dans l'air du temps, ce qui n'est pas forcèment un bon point pour le groupe qui du coup peine à capturer l'attention :rose: 
je met frank ferdinand tout de mêm un peu à part, premierement parce qu'ils sont de glasgow et que j'aime bien cette ville ou je vais souvent :love: et deuxiement ils ont un "je en sais quoi" qui les differencie (mega subjectif tout ça  )

Du coup je suis en train de reécouter interpol public pervert, et là je me dit quand même c'est pas la même classe :love: 
allez sur le site, plusieurs vidéos sont disponibles, elles ont toutes 5 etoiles dans ma librairie itunes  un grand groupe au sans où je ressens leur émotion profondément, bref s'il vous plaît ecoutez 



			
				-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Toi, Jeune *
> Si tu apprécies Aphex Twin, si tu aprécies les ambiances musicales complexes et qui grattent, je ne saurais trop te conseiller effectivement ....plein de bons liens ...mais aussi Orbital ou....


Aaaaaalors là bravo, mes oreilles ont accroché du premier coup :love: il y a en plus plein de morceaux a telecahrger ou de vidéo à regarder, je mets 5 etoiles à quelques morceaux 



			
				-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> À savoir qu'Aphex Twin sévit également sous le pseudo AFX.


Impossible d'écouter un seul morceau du zozo , en plus bonjour le site web, autant la pochette est magnifique autant le site web :bebe:  



			
				MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, ça me fait penser, faudra que je prépare une review sur Editors :love:


Bah d'accord   




			
				nicogala a dit:
			
		

> Je sais bien ce qu'il te faut toi... ça et ça (roots roots... demandez des roots...!) mais ça commence à être néfaste à tes cervicales (je sais que tu peux pas t'en empêcher)



Vi j'aime bien de temps en temps ecouter du soulfly et autres chanons pour enfants :rateau: comme par exemple roots bloody roots
, allez fire un tour sur la secion vidéo de leur site il y a des pepeites qui n'attendent que l'ipod vidéo 




> Pour Dead Can Dance, tout dépend de quelle époque on parle, au début c'était plus cold-goth (ça rapelle Actarus ça non ? ) en 1984 sur l'album "Dead Can Dance" et surtout "Spleen and Ideal " en 1985 et bcp plus "world-ethnique" ensuite...


ensuite effectivement c'est moins bon, les albums du début dégagent une incroyable beautée quasi religieuse. 



> Pour ceux qui aiment ce mélange de sonorités "traditionelles" ou "tribales" avec des instruments en bois d'arbre, en coquillage ou en peau de bique et mélancolico-gothico-machincho-se, en cherchant un lien j'ai trouvé Prikosnovenie où on peut écouter Daemonia Nymphe,


Alors j'aime fait comme cesar veni ecouti et parti :bebe:   faudra que j'y revienne un de ces jours




			
				teo a dit:
			
		

> pitin... faudra que tu me dises où _(est le sample de depeche mode_)...


Alors le sample de depeche mode, je l'ai trouvé sur le morceau inspection à la deuxieme minute, par contre impossiblde retrouver le titre de depeche mode :hein:

un dernier pour la route, c'est de la musique en libre telechargement, silence 
ça fait 1 heure que je suis sur ce post à éditer, écouter, copier coller, j'arrete je vais petit déjeuner


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> de mon coté de cède à la mode arcade fire



+



			
				naas a dit:
			
		

> ls sont de glasgow et que j'aime bien cette ville ou je vais souvent



= 




que certains critiques ont qualifié à (plus ou moins) juste titre comme les Arcarde Fire de Glasgow

Les vidéo de Sister Sneaker Sister Soul et The Reputation Of Ross Francis dans la partie media de leur page sur Bella Union


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2006)

*Album :*  Red

*Artiste / Groupe :*  Young Dubliners

*Origine :*   Irlande

*Style :*  Rock Irish/Celtic

*Label :* Higher Octave 

*Date de sortie :*  20 juin 2000

J'vais pas faire la Pitch, je ne ferai que le pitre. 

En vrai, 
j'adore ce genre de musique autant mélangée au rock qu'au celte pur...
... elle me fait voyager, rêver aux travers des paysages de l'Irlande que :love:

Pour vous donner une meilleure idée, y'a même un 'tit clip ici provenant du site officiel.

Et vous pouvez aussi y écouter des extraits de leur dernier album :  Real World

Wali, walou excellente découverte !


----------



## Pierrou (18 Juin 2006)

Moi, depuis que j'ai vu le film *Garden State*, je suis retombé dans la pop anglaise...

Avec l'album d'un des groupes de la BO, *The Shins: Oh, Inverted World*




Pas mal du tout comme disque  

Pis aussi du *Simon and Garfunkel*, Parce que c'est vraiment bon et que ça me rappelle plein de choses.  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2006)

All Eyez on Me est le cinquième album de 2Pac, sorti en 1996 chez Death Row. C'est également le premier double album de l'histoire du rap.Et l'album rap le plus vendus au monde avec plus de 16 millions d'éxemplaires.

Liste des morceaux

CD 1

   1. « Ambitionz Az A Ridah »
   2. « All Bout U »
   3. « Skandalouz »
   4. « Got My Mind Made Up »
   5. « How Do You Want It »
   6. « 2 Of Amerikaz Most Wanted »
   7. « No More Pain »
   8. « Heartz Of Men »
   9. « Life Goes On »
  10. « Only God Can Judge Me »
  11. « Tradin War Stories »
  12. « California Love » (Remix)
  13. « I Ain't Mad At Cha »
  14. « What'z Ya Phone Number »

[modifier]

CD 2

   1. « Can't C Me »
   2. « Shorty Wanna Be A Thug »
   3. « Holla At Me »
   4. « Wonda Why They Call U Bitch »
   5. « When We Ride »
   6. « Thug Passion »
   7. « Picture Me Rollin' »
   8. « Check Out Time »
   9. « Ratha Be Ya Nigga »
  10. « All Eyez On Me »
  11. « Run Tha Streetz »
  12. « Ain't Hard 2 Find »
  13. « Heaven Ain't Hard 2 Find »

Mon rappeur de fromage préféré.


----------



## Craquounette (18 Juin 2006)

Groupe suisse très sympa Zorg... Enfin moi j'aime bien 

Un trio folk... 

Leur dernier album : Between Us


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2006)

Découvert il y a huit jours grâce au morceau gratuit de l'iTMS, je me suis finalement décidé à acheter l'album de K (aka Nicolas Michel), chanteur francophone originaire de Lausanne.
Ses chansons, notamment « La cendre », « L'amour dans la rue » (qui lorgne du côté de Yann Tiersen) ou « La petite Léonine », m'ont séduit par leur émouvante simplicité, presque enfantine, et leur sincérité qui les situe dans le sillage des textes d'un Jérémie Kisling.
Un artiste à découvrir pour tous les amateurs de chanson française de qualité.

L'arbre rouge, par K, sur l'iTMS.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (19 Juin 2006)

*Album* : Children Of Possibility

*Artiste / Groupe* : One Self

*Label* : Ninja Tune 

*Date de parution* : le 27 novembre 2005

*Pochette* : On aime ou pas, elle reflète bien l'ensemble de l'album. Plein de rythmes et de mouvements. 

*Je fais le Pitch* : Un achat impulsif, sur les conseils de mon disquaire. Les membres de OneSelf ne sont autres de Yarah Bravo, Blurum B et DJ Vadim. Il s'agit d'un Hip-Hop très facile assez classique et très facile d'accès. J'ai particulièrement accroché sur _Blue Bird_, _Be your Own_ et _Cupid smiling  the smile_. Des mélodies entrainantes et un rythme intéressant. Ce n'est certes pas l'album de l'année, mais ça reste très bon. 

*Voir* : BlueBird


----------



## bompi (19 Juin 2006)

En ce moment, j'écoute "Sound Polaroids" de Scanner et Tonne. Disponible sur l'iTMS.
Scanner est Robin Rimbaud.
Il travaille sur les ondes radio qu'il recycle avec quelques machines. Il peut ainsi inclure des conversations téléphoniques interceptées ici ou là. Par exemple, un de ses concerts ("Sulphur"), disponible aussi en CD/sur l'iTMS, inclut ainsi des bribes de conversations et des bruits électroniques divers pris _à chaud_ dans le public et les environs.
S'ensuit une musique assez belle, plutôt _ambiant_, originale, bien que l'on puisse la rattacher à un courant qui partirait de Pierre Schaeffer et Pierre Henry et inclurait Karl-Heinz Stockhausen. Mais ce n'est pas du tout aussi exigeant que K-H.S.
C'est quand même passablement mélancolique par endroit, éventuellement anxiogène : un peu le genre société ultra-moderne déshumanisée ou alors dans laquelle l'humanité est atomisée.
Bref, j'aime beaucoup.
Ce disque, en particulier, est très réussi : très bon équilibre entre les différents éléments et fonds assez mélodieux.


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Juin 2006)

Une merveille sur laquelle on entend le jeune Bowie, tout juste sorti des King Bees et des Lower Thirds répondre timidement aux questions et se métamorphoser en bête de scène dès qu'il commence à chanter. L'essentiel des sessions reprises ici sont entre 68 et 72. Le 3ème CD reprend une session de 2000


----------



## richard-deux (20 Juin 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Une merveille sur laquelle on entend le jeune Bowie, tout juste sorti des King Bees et des Lower Thirds répondre timidement aux questions et se métamorphoser en bête de scène dès qu'il commence à chanter. L'essentiel des sessions reprises ici sont entre 68 et 72. Le 3ème CD reprend une session de 2000



Les 2 premiers CD sont très bons même si la qualité sonore n'est pas vraiment au rendez-vous.  

En revanche, le 3ième CD, Bowie a réenregistré les voix en studio car il n'était pas satisfait de sa prestation.
Ca casse le mythe.  

Sinon, j'ai 2 nouvelles chansons de 1966: Everything Is You / Social Girl.  

Sinon en ce moment:

And This Is Our Music/ Brian Jonestown Massacre 






:love:


----------



## StJohnPerse (21 Juin 2006)

Ca 

Soggy bottom boys


----------



## Saltabadil (21 Juin 2006)

Le nouvel album de Muse, que j'attendais avec impatience tout de même, est loin d'être décevant. Il est passionnant même. Ce groupe, que l'on prenait au départ pour un mixe de radiohead, queen et nirvana, a su imposer un style qui lui est propre, quel que soient les genres qu'il aborde. Prenez cet album par exemple, il lorgne du côté de (je prends mon souffle) : Philip Glass, Iron Maiden, Ennio Morriconne, Queen, les chansons kitsch des années 50, j'en passe... et tout cela n'empêche pas de se dire "c'est Muse", avec sa voix un peu maniérée (magnifique) et ses envolées lyriques, émouvantes et outrancières. Je dis chapeau bas, et vivement latournée de fin d'année !  
En attendant, ils passent vendredi soir sur canal + pour ceux que ça intéresse...


----------



## EtVlan (21 Juin 2006)

Savant mélange de rock, ska, métal, punk rock, alternatif et populaire, la musique de *Capitaine Révolte* côtoie des textes francophones satiriques à portée sociale.

Avec la musique du groupe *Capitaine Révolte*, l'horizon de sens exprimé par leur discours se situe nettement du côté d'une prise de conscience sociopolitique et générationnelle.

Fait étonnant, le violon (parfois l'accordéon) vient s'amalgamer à l'ensemble rock traditionnel (chanteur, guitariste, bassiste, batteur), manière de renouer avec le passé musical québécois, ce qui confère ainsi à cette musique une couleur folklorique et un ton lyrique.

Pour ma part, la pièce que j'écoute le plus c'est temps-ci:  La journée molle


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Juin 2006)

richarddeux a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, j'ai 2 nouvelles chansons de 1966: Everything Is You / Social Girl.



A bon? Tiens je ne les connais pas...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (21 Juin 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Ca
> 
> Soggy bottom boys


Post intéressant. Merci à toi. 


Il y a quelques jours, j'avais parlé de cela : 






Je ne reviens sur le comment j'ai eu vent de cette compilation soul ESSENTIELLE. 
Un petit *pitch* devrait suffire. 
Composé de 2 disques noirs, également disponibles en CD, cette compilation contient des titres ultra-rares de la soul music des années 1960 et 1970. On y trouve, en particulier, une reprise de _Jealous Guy_, de Lennon et interprétée par Donny Hathaway (Et hop, un petit sample). Magnifique.
Mais mon titre favori est celui du New-Yorkais Joe Bataan, _Ordinary Guy_. Les paroles sont magnifiques et on a le droit à une fin explosive pleine de soul-latino à la Ray Baretto. Comment? Vous voulez entendre un échantillon? c'est par ici .
Au total, c'est 14 titres intenses, qui donne envie de danser et de se plonger un peu plus dans la mine d'or musicale des 60's & 70's.


----------



## naas (21 Juin 2006)

Early curly le but du jeu est hormis de mettre la pochette (essai transformé  ) de faire un petit topo sur le groupe/artiste qui donne envie aux lecteurs d'écouter avec si possible un lien vers le site officiel


----------



## SveDec (21 Juin 2006)

Bah déjà, la pochette est attirante ... ce qui est le but d'une pochette ...


----------



## samoussa (21 Juin 2006)

Ecouté ce matin, magnifique...


----------



## macarel (21 Juin 2006)

dans l'hombre de mon bureau, fenêtre ouverte avec vue sur le Canigou et les vergers d'abricots et autres fruits à noyaux, j'écoute Nathalie Merchant sur "Tigerlily".
Elle a une voix assez particulière, mais quelle beauté (la voix hein )
Chanteuse de 10.000 Maniacs pendant un temps, mais plein de disques "solo"
A essayer http://www.nataliemerchant.com

:love: :love:


----------



## samoussa (21 Juin 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> PommeC / PommeV pour samoussa


 pour l'homme en noir c'est par là :

http://www.johnnycash.com/


----------



## Amaël (21 Juin 2006)

*Red Hot Chili Peppers - Dani California*

Certes, on l'entend en boucle à la radio, mais c'est un morceau génial.
_Surtout le solo !!_
Un groupe qu'on ne présente plus.









Je vous invite à découvrir *Canon Rock*, par le talentueux *jerryc*
Pour les fans de guitare !


----------



## SveDec (22 Juin 2006)

Amaël a dit:
			
		

> *Red Hot Chili Peppers - Dani California*
> 
> Certes, on l'entend en boucle à la radio, mais c'est un morceau génial.
> _Surtout le solo !!_
> ...


Toi je t'aime 
Le Canon de Pachelbel adapté à l'électrique, quel bonheur :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Juin 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> ch'sais pas où mettre ça mais y a Cock Robin à la téloche
> je suis tombé dans une faille spatio-temporelle



:love::love::love:


----------



## jpmiss (22 Juin 2006)

Early Curly a dit:
			
		

> Premier essai pour faire figurer une image dans mon message :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Si ça c'est pas de la provoc'..


----------



## SveDec (22 Juin 2006)

À cause des précédents posts j'ai commencé par lire GangBang 
C'esst grave docteur ? :rateau:


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Juin 2006)

Je viens de découvrir ça. C'est un groupe suédois. Certains titres font penser à la Suzanne Véga des débuts. Très agréable à écouter.
Ils y a quelques titres à télécharger sur myspace...


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Juin 2006)

Toujours, dans les su&#233;dois: Peter Von Pehl, qui a fait un album tr&#232;s bien, un peu m&#233;lancolique. C'est l'acolyte de Doriand. Ils composent tout ensemble et l'une des chansons de cet album (travellers) est d'ailleurs une reprise d'un des titres de Doriand (adolescence)


----------



## Craquounette (23 Juin 2006)

Je suis en pleine crise de patriotisme côté musique : un 2ème groupe suisse : 

Lunik

4 gars, 1 fille... Une voix sympa, des rythmes un peu "jazzy" sur certains titres... Ca passe bien, ça change...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (25 Juin 2006)

Early Curly a dit:
			
		

> Premier essai pour faire figurer une image dans mon message :






			
				jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Si &#231;a c'est pas de la provoc'..





			
				Early Curly a dit:
			
		

> Non non.
> Non non non. C'est le hasard.
> J'aurai pu &#233;couter ceci aussi :



*Gang bang ?*
Oui, JP a raison, c'est bien de la provoc'


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (25 Juin 2006)

*Coup de foudre* 
pour mes oreilles, l'autre jour, en découvrant Wax tailor et son album "Tales of the forgotten melodies".
Un disque construit comme un voyage, une plongée envoûtante dans un univers sombre et incertain qu'on pourrait voir comme la bande son d'un film des 50's.

Wax tailor est un ciseleur de samples, chaque accord est léché, travaillé, et le disque nous distille un mélange hip hop/électro absolument somptueux. On se délecte des perles mélodiques qui jalonnent l'album, les pistes défilent avec une fluidité quasi parfaite pour un résultat langoureux, quelque part sensuel même.

Une révélation.

_L'album est d'ailleurs à écouter sur le site.
_


----------



## KARL40 (25 Juin 2006)

TOOL "10 000 days"






De gros "riffs" tr&#232;s m&#233;tal associ&#233;s &#224; une ambiance tr&#232;s "rock progressif".
R&#233;sum&#233; simple mais qui donnera une id&#233;e du "m&#233;tal d'avant garde" jou&#233; par ce groupe.
Ce disque est magnifique, la m&#233;lancolie et la violence se succ&#232;de au fil des morceaux (mais on reste entre gentlemen, il y a toujours un sens de la retenue qui &#233;vite de sombrer dans le bruit).
 Pour qui veut rentrer 1 heure dans un univers charg&#233; d'intenses &#233;motions.

Je ne connaissais pas vraiment TOOL auparavant ( n'ayant jamais &#233;t&#233; fan de m&#233;tal) et il est vrai que la pochette m'a donn&#233; une raison de plus pour franchir le pas.
Ne me reste plus qu' &#224; trouver leurs pr&#233;c&#233;dents albums :rateau:


----------



## KARL40 (25 Juin 2006)

Sinon, toujous en écoute le SONIC YOUTH, le MOGWAI (quelle belle "noise") et les QUEENS OF THE STONE AGE (concert aux Eurockéennes en 2004 ou 2005 sais plus !)


----------



## KARL40 (25 Juin 2006)

J'esp&#232;re que ce thread ne va pas fermer parce que je viens de faire 3 messages &#224; la suite  

:rateau: :rateau:


----------



## Melounette (25 Juin 2006)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> TOOL "10 000 days"


Yes. Et ils sont en concert Mercredi soir au Zénith de Paris(le 28/06). Comble du désespoir, je ne peux pas aller les voir. Mais c'est complet en même temps.


----------



## SveDec (25 Juin 2006)

SveDec a dit:
			
		

> À cause des précédents posts j'ai commencé par lire GangBang
> C'esst grave docteur ? :rateau:





			
				-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Gang bang ?*
> Oui, JP a raison, c'est bien de la provoc'




Hier je suis revenu aux sourcces niveau musique :




Groupe : Black Sabbath
Disque : Black Sabbath
Liste : 1) Black Sabbath
          2) Bla... euh, là non xD
Les chansons sont :
1.	Black Sabbath
2.	Wizard, The
3.	Wasp / Behind The Wall Of Sleep / Bassically / N.I.B.
4.	Wicked World
5.	A Bit Of Finger / Sleeping Village / Warning
Tout le monde connait ce groupe (ou devrait ! lol), donc je ne le présente pas.
La musique doit être connue aussi j'imagine (quand j'ai écouté la première fois le premier morceau, je me suis dit "tiens, c'est eux qu'ont fait ça ? ^^")
Les riff sont entrainants (malgré une apparente simplicité : le premier riff du disque, c'est trois notes alignées ^^), et en plus ils sont joués par un gratteux gaucher D), le chanteur (Ozzy Osbourne ^^), a une voix particulière, c'est sympa, et la batterie se défend bien ...
À écouter par toute personne appréciant de près ou de loin le métal


----------



## G2LOQ (25 Juin 2006)

Une des plus belles chansons du monde.  With or without you de U2. Rien à dire juste à lécouter. :love:


----------



## Berthold (25 Juin 2006)

Le voyage de Sahar






*Anouar Brahem* oud
*Fran&#231;ois Couturier* piano
*Jean-Louis Matinier* accord&#233;on

Un voyage de r&#234;verie, un peu d'exotisme, une pinc&#233;e de Satie (celui des Gymnop&#233;dies), une cuill&#232;re de Keith Jarrett (celui de Cologne), quelques &#233;pices&#8230; le m&#233;lange harmonieux de ces trois instruments a priori si diff&#233;rents&#8230; Placez le CD dans la platine, baissez les stores : il fait chaud. Allongez-vous, fermez les yeux, et d&#233;gustez.

Ou comment planer sans utiliser de substance illicite  .


----------



## Odelay (25 Juin 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Coup de foudre*
> pour mes oreilles, l'autre jour, en découvrant Wax tailor et son album "Tales of the forgotten melodies".
> Un disque construit comme un voyage, une plongée envoûtante dans un univers sombre et incertain qu'on pourrait voir comme la bande son d'un film des 50's.
> 
> ...




Très bonne critique, cet album coule de source pour paraphraser ta "fluidité".
Une bombe.


----------



## Odelay (25 Juin 2006)

Ah oui, au rayon découverte, pour les amateurs de funk bien cool : 
Sharon Jones and the Dap-Kings
Ya deux albums : "Dap-Dippin" et "Naturally"
Pas d'images ni de liens, désolé, mais une voix féminine qui donne soif, comme on aime quoi.

Et aussi Stuart A.Staples, le chanteur des Thinderstick, qui sort un album très apaisé et plutôt réussi, genre songwriting romantique où Cohen croiserait Nick Cave, sur lequel il aligne une voix aigre douce très agréable (la sienne donc).
L'album : "Leaving songs"

Et puis le dernier TV on the Radio : "Return to Cookie mountain", ces types là ont vraiment trouvé leur style, l'album est sous tension, toujours. Puissant.

Pour finir, je me répète, mais le "NOISE" de Archive est vraiment un chef d'oeuvre, dans le Top 10 de mes oreilles, il flirte tout en haut. Si vous aimez le genre c'est une pièce maitresse dans une discographie.

A bon entendeur


----------



## Odelay (25 Juin 2006)

euh... une pièce maitresse dans une *discothèque* surtout...


----------



## Berthold (25 Juin 2006)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> TOOL "10 000 days"[]
> Ne me reste plus qu' à trouver leurs précédents albums :rateau:



Alors je ne peux que te conseiller vivement *Lateralus*, une perle dans le genre. Ils y sont excellents.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (26 Juin 2006)

La musique, dans la plupart des cas, est bien plus intense en direct qu'enregistrée sur un média. D'ailleurs, le pressage des premiers disques noirs parut pour le moins incongru à ses contemporains tant le rendu sonore était inférieur à son équivalent en direct. 
Et puis la technologie fit son chemin. Il est même parfois possible d'approcher les sensations du direct avec un bon équipement Hi-Fi. Si on y rajoute la vidéo, c'est byzance. 
Mais on s'en approche seulement.
Je ne sais pas pour vous, mais l'odeur de sueur et de bière qui imprègne tout concert de Rock, j'adore. De la même manière qu'écouter une symphonie jouée par des musiciens d'Orchestre me donne des frissons. 

Il est, dans l'histoire de la musique quelques disques de concerts, L.P. Live, absolument fantastique. 
Dans l'histoire du rock, on en compte une floppée. La majorité dans les années 70's : 
_Made in Japan_, de *Deep* *Purple* en 1972.
_The Song Remains the Same_, de *Led* *Zepellin* au Madison Square Garden en 1973.
_Live Bootleg_ par *Aerosmith* en 1978.

Rien d'original dans ces trois là, mais ce sont mes trois favoris. 

Il en existe un, plus récents, qui s'est tenu à la fin de l'année 1992. Il s'agit certainement du meilleur concert, enregistré, donné par un groupe de rock français : 







La *Mano Négra*, _In the hell of Patchinko_​

Une playlist fantastique, une énergie incroyable et un enregistrement parfait. c'est l'album que j'ai le plus écouté, bien que ne l'ayant pas fait depuis plusieurs mois. 
Le meilleur album de ce groupe, à mes yeux, puisqu'il n'avait de sens qu'en concert. 
Si vos petit(e)s frères, surs, neveux, nièces ne connaissent pas, offrez-leur. 
Si vous ne l'avez pas, achetez-le. 
Si vous n'aimez pas, tant pis pour vous! 

Bonne semaine, bonnes écoutes.


----------



## SveDec (26 Juin 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> _The Song Remains the Same_, de *Led* *Zepellin* au Madison Square Garden en 1973.


J'ai reçu le DVD il y a quelques jours :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Juin 2006)

Là, j'écoute Beatallica, un groupe de félés qui se  prennent pour Mettalica et reprennent de s chansons des Beatles. c'est assez marrant et en plus leurs albums sont téléchargeables gratuitement depuis leur site.

http://beatallica.org


----------



## Odelay (26 Juin 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Il est, dans l'histoire de la musique quelques disques de concerts, L.P. Live, absolument fantastique.
> Dans l'histoire du rock, on en compte une floppée. La majorité dans les années 70's :
> _Made in Japan_, de *Deep* *Purple* en 1972.
> _The Song Remains the Same_, de *Led* *Zepellin* au Madison Square Garden en 1973.
> ...



Dans cette famille là, et à titre personnel, je mets tout en haut le "LIVE 1696 With Lou Reed" du Velvet Underground.
A fond sur une bonne sono, je crois que c'est ce que j'ai entendu de plus proche ... d'un vrai bon live du Velvet.


----------



## SveDec (26 Juin 2006)

Odelay a dit:
			
		

> Dans cette famille là, et à titre personnel, je mets tout en haut le "LIVE *1696* With Lou Reed" du Velvet Underground.


C'est vieux dis-moi


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Juin 2006)

SveDec a dit:
			
		

> C'est vieux dis-moi



Il fait pas ses 400 ans, le père Lou Reed...:rateau:


----------



## Odelay (26 Juin 2006)

Ah c'est sûr, il a perdu pire que quelques neurones depuis cette fa(/fu)meuse époque... 

N'en reste pas moins que les 5 dernières minutes de fusion electrique de "What Goes On" c'est quelque chose. 
Ces trois accords fétiches du Lou, joué en boucle comme si sa vie tournait autour, avec ce synthé de malade et cette basse de titan, c'est mon premier joint avant l'heure. Encore que joint ne soit pas franchement l'effet ressenti, c'était plutôt devastateur. Une bonne dose d'energie, sur trois petits accords.
Et à la portée de tous s'il vous plait, la plupart des morceaux du Velvet sont très simples à jouer.

Une tuerie.

Le son n'a rien à voir mais le concept me rappele ces musiques indienne de méditation, le même accord joué et distendu sur des demi-heures, d'où découle ouat mille petites nuances.


----------



## Odelay (26 Juin 2006)

SveDec a dit:
			
		

> C'est vieux dis-moi



oups j'avais même pas fait gaffe 
*1969* evidemment


----------



## naas (26 Juin 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Là, j'écoute Beatallica, un groupe de félés qui se  prennent pour Mettalica et reprennent de s chansons des Beatles. c'est assez marrant et en plus leurs albums sont téléchargeables gratuitement depuis leur site.
> 
> http://beatallica.org


tiens c'est rigolo comme principe 
je vais écouter cela ce soir, en attendant dans le libre telechargeable je vous conseille aussi l'artiste *silence*






flocon par exemple est magnifique


----------



## Saltabadil (27 Juin 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Il est, dans l'histoire de la musique quelques disques de concerts, L.P. Live, absolument fantastique.
> Dans l'histoire du rock, on en compte une floppée. La majorité dans les années 70's :
> _Made in Japan_, de *Deep* *Purple* en 1972.
> _The Song Remains the Same_, de *Led* *Zepellin* au Madison Square Garden en 1973.
> _Live Bootleg_ par *Aerosmith* en 1978.


 Groupes géniaux, mais ce qui m'ennuie un peu avec ces lives, c'est qu'une chanson qui durait 8 min à la base (déjà beaucoup !) va durer 25 minutes en live.
Beaucoup de trip pour rien bien souvent. Le témoignage d'une époque j'imagine ?


----------



## StJohnPerse (27 Juin 2006)

nawal al Zoughbi :love:


----------



## alèm (27 Juin 2006)

moi quand j'en ai marre du c&#244;t&#233; mainstream des choses que vous &#233;coutez, je m'offre les 5mn de _Silence_ de John Cage dans n'importe quelle interpr&#233;tation (celle de Bernstein en Live est trop courte n&#233;anmoins, le staccato est jou&#233; &#224; une vitesse infernale qui d&#233;t&#233;riorie l'&#339;uvre originale...)

... 



sinon, en ce moment, et toujours chez mes amis de Fluxus, j'&#233;coute beaucoup le _Poem for Table, Chairs and Benche_ de La Monte Young... et aussi le _La Monte's Nightmare_ de Marc Ribot and the Rootless Cosmopolitans...






un petit travail destructuraliste sur les &#339;uvres de Fluxus, tout &#224; fait non charmant mais tellement bon (avec le pianiste Anthony Coleman entr'autres...)


----------



## Ed_the_Head (27 Juin 2006)

[MGZ] al&#232;m a dit:
			
		

> moi quand j'en ai marre du c&#244;t&#233; mainstream des choses que vous &#233;coutez, je m'offre les 5mn de _Silence_ de John Cage dans n'importe quelle interpr&#233;tation (celle de Bernstein en Live est trop courte n&#233;anmoins, le staccato est jou&#233; &#224; une vitesse infernale qui d&#233;t&#233;riorie l'&#339;uvre originale...)
> 
> ...
> 
> (...)



Ouh l&#224;, mais c'est du snobisme &#231;a.  

Je vais continuer dans le mainstream ET dans le live. 







_Honestly Solo live_, de *Jaco Pastorius*.​
Ayant pratiqu&#233; la basse &#233;lectrique pendant quelques ann&#233;es, je me suis naturellement tourn&#233;e vers l'&#233;coute des bassistes PUR & DUR. Il va s'en dire qu'il en existe des dizaines, que l'on a tous entendu &#224; un moment ou &#224; un autre dans les albums solo de Mick Jagger, de Nougaro, de Prince et de pleins d'autres artistes. y compris (surtout) ceux de varietoches. Tous ont une patte, un son tr&#233;s particulier. Mais il en existe un reconnaissable entre tous qui a r&#233;ellement r&#233;volutionn&#233; tout de qui pouvait se faire dans le jazz &#233;lectrique avec *Weather Report* puis en solo.
Pour sa vie, sa discographie et autre, il y a le site officiel

En ce qui concerne cet album, un peu hermetique au d&#233;but, il faut savoir que Pastorius est seul sur sc&#232;ne avec son instrument et une p&#233;dale de sample. &#231;a groove, &#231;a va vite et on se laisse emporter. Un _Must Have_. 

Bonnes &#233;coutes.


----------



## richard-deux (27 Juin 2006)

Toujours _BJM_ avec l'album _Take It from the Man!_.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (27 Juin 2006)

_Bon, on commence &#224; s'ennuyer ferme dans ce fil... Vous n'avez pas envie de vous sortir les doigts du ...? _


Au cas o&#249;, je m'autorise &#224; remettre le point de vue de teo, pour ceux qui ne l'ont pas lu.


----------



## richard-deux (27 Juin 2006)

Je viens de découvrir le groupe Brian Jonestown Massacre.
C'est la diffusion du documentaire "Dig !" sur Canal+ qui est à l'origine de cette découverte.

Anton Newcombe est le leader torturé et a un ego démesuré des BJM.
C'est un musicien multi-instrumentiste exceptionnel. 

Lorsqu'il lui est demandé où il sort son inspiration, il répond qu'il est en quelque sorte lécho de Dieu. 

Le site: www.brianjonestownmassacre.com où il est possible de télécharger les albums gratuitement ou faire un don (via PayPal).

 

En +, j'ai les boules, je viens d'apprendre que BJM était en concert hier soir à Paris. :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> _Bon, on commence &#224; s'ennuyer ferme dans ce fil... Vous n'avez pas envie de vous sortir les doigts du ...?
> 
> _ Au cas o&#249;, je m'autorise &#224; remettre le point de vue de teo, pour ceux qui ne l'ont pas lu.


La musique se voit avant de s'&#233;couter


----------



## naas (27 Juin 2006)

fig. 5 a dit:
			
		

> La musique se voit avant de s'&#233;couter


vi mais le monsieur te dit que le principe de jeter des pochettes en disant super genial, &#231;a d&#233;j&#224; &#233;t&#233; fait et que bon si on pouvait faire autre chose cette fois ci cela serait bien hein 

comme je suis en 56k (a 2 dollars 20 l'heure) je reviendrais plus tard pour les pepites sonores


----------



## StJohnPerse (27 Juin 2006)

La BO de Marie Antoinette :love:


----------



## bompi (27 Juin 2006)

fig. 5 a dit:
			
		

> La musique se voit avant de s'écouter


Ah ça ! J'adorerais. Mais n'est pas Bartók qui veut et j'ai plutôt besoin de l'écouter que de la voir (lire les partitions n'est pas si parlant, si je puis dire ...)
À part ça ? Dans un fil qui vire un peu trop au _revival_ général (Led Zep' par ici, Velvet par là), je me permets de glisser 'ER' de Nils Petter Molvaer.
On voit clairement ses influences (sans doute Miles mais surtout Jon Hassell, directement ou par capillarité) et il faut aimer le son brumeux de sa trompette. Il se trouve que _j'adore_ ce son assez mélancolique de la trompette quand elle est travaillée par une machine.
La base rythmique est bien menée avec ce qu'il faut de percussions, électroniques ou non, pour obtenir un groove un peu dépressif.
Bel album.

La prochaine fois, ce sera au tour de l'excellent (et non électronique) dernier album de ce bon Laurent de Wilde.


----------



## Odelay (27 Juin 2006)

J'ai déjà brievement parlé de cet album l'autre jour, j'y reviens parce que mon iTunes me l'a proposé aujourd'hui dans son random mode et que c'était cool.

Mali Music, la petite jam bien vue de Damon Albarn avec Toumani Diabaté, Afel Bocoum et d'autres, ou "comment introduire avec élégance et finesse la sensibilité pop et bric-broc chère à Albarn (Blur - Gorillaz) dans l'athmosphère ethnique et chaleureuse de la musique Malienne ?".

Construit sur la trame de quelques mélodies récurentes, Albarn et ses camarades ont composé une belle ode au voyage, naive, pop, romantique et baignée de moite mélancolie. 
C'est simple, en écoutant cet album, je suis tantôt sur la banquette arrière d'une bagnole sans clim croisant en chemin des paysages secs et des petits villages poussièreux, tantôt dans l'intimité d'une pièce où un musicien me confie un peu de sa culture, parfois je suis invité à une fête de village bien speed où tout le monde chante à grand renfort d'instruments originaux, à d'autres instants je suis paisible à la terrasse d'un petit bar modeste, en train de mater les passants en sifflant un soda, trois minutes après me voilà au coin d'un feu en pleine nuit, avec un type à la tora qui joue un truc si simple et beau que ça vous colle des frissons, je croise des chapiteaux remplis de sons qui tintent, d'airs qui scotchent, puis des couchers de soleils qui tuent, et je bouffe si épicé que j'ai la bouche en feu pendant trois jours....

Attention, ces effets secondaires ne sont pas garantis

Voilà. 
Bah c'est pas un chef d'oeuvre non plus hein, mais c'est vraiment vraiment bien fichu. Avec un très beau livret en plus.
Et Albarn, qui ballade son petit synthé-flûte partout (avec sa petite mélodie récurente donc, qui trouve son apothéose avec le morceau "Sunset coming on"), et ben Albarn, à la fin de cet album, je l'aime.


----------



## Pharmacos (27 Juin 2006)

Et bien moi j'ai découvert il n'y a pas longtemps :


     This mortal coil


J'ai découvert ce merveilleux groupe grâce a RTL2 et pop rock station le soir a partir de 21h.
C'est de la musique que je trouve excellente car très relaxante très à la mode et pui j'aime.
Donc si vous avez l'occasion de découvrir   

Bonne zic à tous
Pharmacos


----------



## IceandFire (27 Juin 2006)

Le dernier album de Max Romeo "a little time for jah", je l'ai vu en concert avant et j'ai achet&#233; le disque de ce monsieur Reggae Man Rasta  :love: :king:


----------



## naas (27 Juin 2006)

Pharmacos a dit:
			
		

> Et bien moi j'ai d&#233;couvert il n'y a pas longtemps :
> 
> 
> This mortal coil
> ...


mon dieu que c'est vieux &#231;a  , quel album ?
&#231;a me rappele aussi les albums de everything but the girl, le magnifique EDEN, qui apr&#232;s avoir quasiment sombr&#233; sont pass&#233;s &#224; l'electronique, j'esp&#232;re que nos amis de this mortal coil (sont il sencore sous 4AD ?) n'ont pas fait de m&#234;me


----------



## IceandFire (27 Juin 2006)

aaahhh foraidi


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (27 Juin 2006)

Wahh ça fait presque un an que j'ai pas poste dans un  Kelle musik écoutez vous donc ?.

Bon voyons voir ce que j'ecoute de sympa ces derniers jours...

*Yes New York* : The Strokes, Calla, The Rapture, Interpol, Le Tigre, etc...




Une compilation bien sympa... j'adore le morceau Strangler de Calla.

*73 Touches*: Hocus Pocus




Si d'ordinaire je ne suis pas vraiment rap, j'ai trouve cet album vraiment tres agreable a ecouter. A essayer, meme si vous n'etes pas tres rap vous non plus. Bon d'un autre cote, apres un an aux States, tu finis forcement pas t'y habituer vu qu'il y a que ca qui passe en soiree, a la radio ou a la tv. Donc mon avis est peut etre un peu biaise.

*Awake*: Godsmack




Bon, il y en a plein qui pensent que Godmack c'est juste du Alice in Chains en moins bien...  Je ne suis pas tellement d'accord et j'aime bien les deux !

*Yo! I killed your god*: Marc Ribot




Bon ben c'est du Ribot... en live. Great!

@+

Guillaume


----------



## Pharmacos (27 Juin 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> mon dieu que c'est vieux ça  , quel album ?
> ça me rappele aussi les albums de everything but the girl, le magnifique EDEN, qui après avoir quasiment sombré sont passés à l'electronique, j'espère que nos amis de this mortal coil (sont il sencore sous 4AD ?) n'ont pas fait de même




It ll End In Tears  :love: :love: :love: :love: 

J'adore...


----------



## Galatée (27 Juin 2006)

En ce moment, dans le bus, j'écoute *Bo*.






_Je sais, l'image est toute petite..._

Je me permets de citer le site de Spozzle Records :
"Imaginez les Beastie boys avec MacCartney au chant et les Monty Python derrière".

_*Le groupe :*_ Bo, lepetitfakir, Dr Vince, Mr Dupont.
_*Le genre :*_ électro-pop funky et groovy baby... 
_*Leur site :*_ Bo.
_*L'album :*_ "323 Zap Shangaï Baseball", composé de quinze chansons, *Introduction à un album fort sympathique*, *Mister Pick Up*, *Pop Muzzak*, *Pom Pom Girls*, *Frenchy*, *Vegetable*,* Cook Family*, *Sha la la*, *Schyzopolis*, *Plastic Gangsta*, *Youpi*, *Dumbo Jet*, *Grassouillet*, *Plastic Boogie*, *Au revoir*.

*Chansons préférées :* *Sha la la* et *Plastic Boogie*.

Voilà, quelques extraits de leurs paroles pour vous donner envie :

_Seul sur mon lit j'observe les mouches qui volent
Leur joie de vivre me rend irritable_
*Vegetable*

_Pourquoi les gens sont-ils si gris
Quand il suffit de dire Youpi
Pourquoi les gens ne s'aiment-ils pas
Quand il suffit de dire Youpa_
*Youpi*

_Je suis grass'Ouh Yeah
Les jambes un peu r'Ouh Yeah
Je suis grass'Ouh Yeah_
*Grassouillet*

C'est en concert que je les ai découvert, et j'ai rarement vu un groupe avec autant de patate !
À écouter et réécouter sans modération !
Des extraits musicaux sont dispos sur leur site, à la rubrique Discographie.
 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## alèm (27 Juin 2006)

[MGZ]Slug a dit:
			
		

> Wahh ça fait presque un an que j'ai pas poste dans un  Kelle musik écoutez vous donc ?.



et dans la MGZ aussi, non ? :love:    :rateau:





			
				[MGZ]Slug a dit:
			
		

> *Yo! I killed your god*: Marc Ribot
> 
> 
> 
> ...




rhaaaaaaaaaa... si je n'avais pas eu si tôt cette relation avec cette Garce de Beru (tu sais, quand nous avons passé un ouikinde en amoureux habillé dans la robe carmin des administrateurs en allant décapiter les ouailles infidèles et fascistes... ), je pense que j'aurais bien fini ma vie avec toi... mais ce temps est si loin hélas..

(je vois que tu as toujours aussi bon goût en matière de zizique mon poto)


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (27 Juin 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> et dans la MGZ aussi, non ? :love:    :rateau:



Si je pouvais me permettre de ne rien foutre dans ma Fac francaise, la graduate school US ne m'a pas trop laisse de temps. Ce sont des fous furieux question boulot une fois qu'ils ont fini leurs 4 années de branlage intégral. Et en plus j'ai essaye de voyager un maximum... des fois il faut savoir faire des choix... 



			
				[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> rhaaaaaaaaaa... si je n'avais pas eu si tôt cette relation avec cette Garce de Beru (tu sais, quand nous avons passé un ouikinde en amoureux habillé dans la robe carmin des administrateurs en allant décapiter les ouailles infidèles et fascistes... ), je pense que j'aurais bien fini ma vie avec toi... mais ce temps est si loin hélas..



Hehe ;D



			
				[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> (je vois que tu as toujours aussi bon goût en matière de zizique mon poto)



'ci 

@+

Guillaume


----------



## alèm (27 Juin 2006)

ah et...

pssstttt....


encore merci pour le [MGZ] Chef !


----------



## Dark-Tintin (27 Juin 2006)

Bon... j'espère retourner à la fnac bientôt pour pouvoir acheter le DVD live End Of An Era de Nightwish (le dernier avec Tarja    ) Ce que j'en ai entendu et super...

Sinon en ce moment j'écoute December Underground de AFI... Super groupe j'ai découvert en voyant le clip "Miss Murder" sur Zone Dark Vendredi de la semaine dernière... 

Et j'adore la couverture


----------



## Berthold (28 Juin 2006)

Ne le cherchez pas dans les bacs, Corringe n'existe plus. C'est vrai &#224; tous les sens : il est mort malade en 2001, et il a disparu -commercialement- des circuits de distribution d&#232;s la fin des ann&#232;es 80. Vieux routard un peu pochtron, il reste un t&#233;moin sinc&#232;re d'une &#233;poque.

Reste que pour l'&#233;couter, soit on a des vieux vynyls et on les retape par informatique interpos&#233;e (comme moi  ), soit on ach&#232;te le seul CD disponible, Ph&#233;nix, qui n'est pas &#224; mon sens fid&#232;le au reste de l'&#339;uvre (opinion personnelle).

Excellent live.

Bah tous ses albums &#233;taient bons, sauf le tout dernier.

Celui-l&#224; est fabuleux :


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Juin 2006)

Galatée a dit:
			
		

> En ce moment, dans le bus, j'écoute *Bo*.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Bien, bien, bien...

Qui a encore une merde à nous faire découvrir ???

Qui écoute un truc "superinconnuqueyaqueluiquiconnaitetencore" ???

Pauvre de nous....


----------



## naas (28 Juin 2006)

Propose plut&#244;t que de critiquer/attaquer/denigrer, apr&#232;s tout ce fil est fait pour proposer aux posteurs de d&#233;couvrir des artistes/albums/chansons/interpretations

comme par exemple le tigre, groupe de filles enerv&#233;es arty
plusieurs morceaux sont ecoutables sur le site

l'avantage avec le tigre c'est qu'elles 'hesitent pas &#224; sortir des sentiers battus, des standards commerciaux, c'est inventif, enerv&#233;, politiquement pas correct, bref &#231;a part dans tous les bons sens, &#231;a titille koa 

un vieux lien MAIS en fran&#231;ais


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Juin 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> mon dieu que c'est vieux ça  , quel album ?
> ça me rappele aussi les albums de everything but the girl, le magnifique EDEN, qui après avoir quasiment sombré sont passés à l'electronique



eh oui. Ils ont fait tout comme on leur a dit: faire de la daube à la mode. Ils y ont laissé leur talent.


----------



## IceandFire (28 Juin 2006)

Bon Fab, ca va te faire plaisir, Simply Red, le very best of 2 cds :love:   :king:


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Juin 2006)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Bon Fab, ca va te faire plaisir, Simply Red, le very best of 2 cds :love:   :king:


il y a des nouveaux titres? Parce que sinon, j'ai d&#233;j&#224; tous les albums...


----------



## IceandFire (28 Juin 2006)

m'&#233;tonne pas , oui ya qq bonus dont des clips, je suppose que tu as le dernier cock robin aussi non ? ptete meme que tu vas au concert ce soir au caf&#233; de la danse...


----------



## Saltabadil (28 Juin 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Bien, bien, bien...
> 
> Qui a encore une merde à nous faire découvrir ???
> 
> ...


 
Oh et au fait, qui a encore un commentaire stupide à faire ?

Pas si stupide que ça, remarquez, parce qu'il m'a fait me rendre compte, à moi pauvre nioub, de l'importance d'une certaine option : *Ajouter à votre liste d'ignorés.*

Ce que je m'en vais faire de ce pas...


----------



## Melounette (28 Juin 2006)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> m'étonne pas , oui ya qq bonus dont des clips, je suppose que tu as le dernier cock robin aussi non ? ptete meme que tu vas au concert ce soir au café de la danse...


Cock Robin est en concert ce soir à Paris ?????  Mais pitain mais où, à quelle heure ? T'as les infos complètes ??\o/


----------



## IceandFire (28 Juin 2006)

caf&#233; de la dance 20h p&#233;tante


----------



## Berthold (28 Juin 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Bien, bien, bien...
> 
> Qui a encore une merde à nous faire découvrir ???
> 
> ...



  Ah oui, tiens, super inconnu en boucle cette après-midi :






Avec Voodoo Chile, reprise d'un certain J. Hendrix (?)

Encore un qu'aurait pas du mourir.  :rateau:


----------



## macarel (29 Juin 2006)

Berthold a dit:
			
		

> Ah oui, tiens, super inconnu en boucle cette après-midi :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  :love: 

Pour ma part un autre très "inconnu"

Liquid soul sur "Here's the Deal", ça "groove grave"
Voilà le lien correspondant, http://www.liquidsoul.com/liquid-soul.htm
si vous aimez le "soul/funk", allez-y:love: :love:


J'enchaine avec Maroon 5 , "Songs about Jane" :love: 
www.maroon5.com:zen:


----------



## bompi (29 Juin 2006)

Aujourd'hui, petit d&#233;tour _via_ "Organic" de Laurent de Wilde, sympathique album de transition entre le pr&#233;c&#233;dent ("Stories") plus &#233;lectro- et le suivant ("The Present") simplement &#233;lectrique. Avec ici du bon vieux dub que Shakespeare ne d&#233;sapprouverait pas (je parle de Robbie, pas William, &#233;videmment  ). De la trompette o&#249; il faut et comme il faut. Mais surtout du groove et un clavier dynamique &#224; souhait. &#199;a donne assur&#233;ment du pep's d'autant que c'est quand m&#234;me du Jazz m&#233;lodieux (lire : avec une m&#233;lodie ais&#233;ment identifiable _en g&#233;n&#233;ral_). Comme cela se termine par une d&#233;licate, quoique rustique, version de "Summertime", c'est bien.

Apr&#232;s, passage par Ren&#233; Aubry ("Sous la pluie" et "Seuls au monde", celui-ci pr&#233;f&#233;rable &#224; celui-l&#224. C'est assez attachant ; la vari&#233;t&#233; des instruments donne une palette assez color&#233;e ; mais disposer de couleur, malheureusement, n'induit pas une bonne utilisation ... Un peu comme on peut diff&#233;rencier Vermeer de certains de ses contemporains, non seulement par la composition mais aussi par l'emploi des couleurs [en clair, les autres sont un peu gris&#226;tres ...]. Bref, c'est sympathique mais cela reste purement illustratif : donc parfait pour un spectacle, moins int&#233;ressant pour une simple &#233;coute.

Enfin, Eraldo Bernocchi et Harold Budd "Music for 'Fragments from the inside". Tr&#232;s bon disque entre &#233;lectro et ambient. Les m&#233;lodies vaporeuses de Budd sont enroul&#233;es et d&#233;roul&#233;es avec tact par Bernocchi, un peu comme on d&#233;plierait un ruban d'ADN, avec ici ou l&#224; quelques mutations ing&#233;nieuses et bien venues. Seul ombre : Budd s'essaye, sur une piste, &#224; une improvisation qu'il ne ma&#238;trise par suffisamment.


----------



## samoussa (29 Juin 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Bien, bien, bien...
> 
> Qui a encore une merde à nous faire découvrir ???
> 
> ...








:rose:


----------



## bompi (29 Juin 2006)

Comme tu n'as pas mis de commentaire (pourtant r&#232;gle absolue sous peine de sanction), je vais en faire au d&#233;bott&#233;.
Sa chemise est tr&#232;s laide. Il est coiff&#233; comme Brian Setzer. Il semble aimer la moto.
Et, juste avec la pochette et sans le son, on n'entend pas sa voix nasillarde : c'est ainsi que je le pr&#233;f&#232;re


----------



## stefdefrejus (29 Juin 2006)

Moi aussi j'ai mes "vieilleries"  

J'ai redécouvert y'a pas longtemps le fameux "In-A Gadda-Da-Vida" d'Iron Butterfly (environ 18 minutes de délires psychédéliques). 

J'ai été aussi très agréablement surpris par l'album de Grand Corps Malade ... ça m'a pris aux tripes.

Sinon un peu de tout.


----------



## bompi (30 Juin 2006)

stefdefrejus a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi j'ai mes "vieilleries"
> 
> J'ai redécouvert y'a pas longtemps le fameux "In-A Gadda-Da-Vida" d'Iron Butterfly (environ 18 minutes de délires psychédéliques).
> 
> ...


Le solo de batterie de "In-A Gadda-Da-Vida" n'a-t-il pas pris un peu des rides ?
Et Grand Corps Malade, c'est quoi au juste, comme musique ? Je vois des affiches ces derniers temps qui me font penser qu'il est connu ...


----------



## alèm (30 Juin 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Comme tu n'as pas mis de commentaire (pourtant règle absolue sous peine de sanction), je vais en faire au débotté.
> Sa chemise est très laide. Il est coiffé comme Brian Setzer. Il semble aimer la moto.
> Et, juste avec la pochette et sans le son, on n'entend pas sa voix nasillarde : c'est ainsi que je le préfère




ouais mais le Nikon Sp sur la pochette, il est méga classe !!


----------



## Ed_the_Head (30 Juin 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Le solo de batterie de "In-A Gadda-Da-Vida" n'a-t-il pas pris un peu des rides ?
> Et Grand Corps Malade, c'est quoi au juste, comme musique ? Je vois des affiches ces derniers temps qui me font penser qu'il est connu ...


http://www.grandcorpsmalade.com/

Il para&#238;t que c'est du _slam_, moi j'appelle &#224; du Hip-Hop. Quelques chansons en &#233;coute sur le site officiel et des posts &#224; son sujet dans les derni&#232;res pages de Kelle music v.3.


----------



## WebOliver (30 Juin 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> http://www.grandcorpsmalade.com/
> 
> Il para&#238;t que c'est du _slam_, moi j'appelle &#224; du Hip-Hop. Quelques chansons en &#233;coute sur le site officiel et des posts &#224; son sujet dans les derni&#232;res pages de Kelle music v.3.




De la facilit&#233; de faire des amalgames et des raccourcis avec ce que l'on m&#233;conna&#238;t, et d'y mettre une &#233;tiquette.  DocEvil Dieu sait que je ne suis pas fan de hip-hop. C'est peut-&#234;tre pour cela que je suis rest&#233; scotch&#233; d&#232;s la premi&#232;re &#233;coute de _Grand Corps Malade_, cette fa&#231;on de d&#233;crier des mots, en po&#233;sie, qu'on appelle du slam. 

C'est fort, puissant, impressionnant, bluffant. Rarement aussi touch&#233; par la premi&#232;re &#233;coute d'un album.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2006)

Premi&#232;re intervention dans ce KM nouvelle mouture, qui a tout de m&#234;me perdu en spontan&#233;it&#233;, mais bon... de belles d&#233;couvertes toujours exemple *ceci!* 

  > fig.5

L&#224; c'est Le B 52's premier album (1979) et leur ent&#234;tant *Planet Claire* (Ouhaa les d&#233;gaines). :love: 






Un autre  titre majeur sur l'album: Rock Lobster *ici* en live dans mp3, section 4...

Voil&#224; les liens sont mis, la pochette aussi, Ah le label: Island Records et leur site officiel *l&#224;*.
Alors bonne &#233;coute &#224; ceux qui d&#233;couvrent et autres aussi.  

Oh, j'oubliais: PLAY LOUD! :style:


----------



## jpmiss (30 Juin 2006)

Je viens d'&#233;couter l'abum de The Raconteurs






Ben c'est de la merde en barre! Un &#233;sp&#232;ce de mauvais bluegrass et meme pire: des fois on a l'impression d'entendre Jethro Tull.
C'est clair que si Jack White des White Stripes ne fesait pas partie de ce groupe il n'y aurait surement pas eu un tel buzz autour de cette daube.

Je regrette pas de pas l'avoir achet&#233;


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Juin 2006)

J'avais entendu unj titre ou deux.
J'avais pas été convaincu non plus. Rien de nouveau. Que des vieilles recettes éculées...


----------



## jpmiss (30 Juin 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Que des vieilles recettes &#233;cul&#233;es...


Et encore, c'est pas vraiment &#231;a le probleme. Tous ceux qui aujourd'hui font qq chose qui s'apparente de pr&#232;s ou de loin a du "rock" utilisent de vielles recettes &#233;cul&#233;es.
Apr&#232;s y'a le tour de main et la fa&#231;on de m&#233;langer les ingr&#233;dients.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (30 Juin 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> De la facilit&#233; de faire des amalgames et des raccourcis avec ce que l'on m&#233;conna&#238;t, et d'y mettre une &#233;tiquette.  DocEvil Dieu sait que je ne suis pas fan de hip-hop. C'est peut-&#234;tre pour cela que je suis rest&#233; scotch&#233; d&#232;s la premi&#232;re &#233;coute de _Grand Corps Malade_, cette fa&#231;on de d&#233;crier des mots, en po&#233;sie, qu'on appelle du slam.
> 
> C'est fort, puissant, impressionnant, bluffant. Rarement aussi touch&#233; par la premi&#232;re &#233;coute d'un album.


Et bien je me ferais un plaisir de te faire d&#233;couvrir des petites perles dans le Hip Hop. 
Je consid&#232;re GrandCorpsMalade comme faisant partie de la culture HipHop. 
On a discut&#233; &#224; plusieurs reprises dans KM des "genres" musicaux et de la difficult&#233; de classification. 
En ce qui me concerne, j'ai r&#233;gl&#233; le probl&#232;me. Comme c'est forcemment r&#233;ducteur, j'ai r&#233;duit au max. Dans Itunes j'ai 9 genres : Rock/Soul/HipHop/Soundtrack/ChansonFran&#231;aise/Electronique/Jazz/Blues/Classique 
Quelque soit le "genre musical" de GrandCorpsMalade, c'est en tout cas une petite perle. 

Edit : Tiens, &#231;a me fait penser le Scat, &#231;a fait partie du Jazz ou c'est un genre &#224; part ?


----------



## naas (30 Juin 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Je viens d'écouter l'abum de The Raconteurs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


entièrement d'accord :hein:


----------



## alèm (30 Juin 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Dans Itunes j'ai 9 genres : Rock/Soul/HipHop/Soundtrack/ChansonFrançaise/Electronique/Jazz/Blues/Classique



si je rajoute Imporbable (pour les fatals par exemple) et Afro-Beat, ça te rappelle un truc ?!!


----------



## Ed_the_Head (30 Juin 2006)

[MGZ] al&#232;m a dit:
			
		

> si je rajoute Imporbable (pour les fatals par exemple) et Afro-Beat, &#231;a te rappelle un truc ?!!


H&#233;h&#233;h&#233;. 
Et non. Les Fatals, c'est dans la chanson fran&#231;aise. Et je me rends compte que j'ai oubli&#233; le reggae dans mon message pr&#233;c&#233;dent. Merci 




_teo, un avis l&#224;-dessus peut-&#234;tre? _


----------



## IceandFire (30 Juin 2006)

un ptit prefab sprout best of  Fab :love:


----------



## WebOliver (1 Juillet 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Et bien je me ferais un plaisir de te faire d&#233;couvrir des petites perles dans le Hip Hop.
> Je consid&#232;re GrandCorpsMalade comme faisant partie de la culture HipHop.
> On a discut&#233; &#224; plusieurs reprises dans KM des "genres" musicaux et de la difficult&#233; de classification.
> En ce qui me concerne, j'ai r&#233;gl&#233; le probl&#232;me. Comme c'est forcemment r&#233;ducteur, j'ai r&#233;duit au max. Dans Itunes j'ai 9 genres : Rock/Soul/HipHop/Soundtrack/ChansonFran&#231;aise/Electronique/Jazz/Blues/Classique
> Quelque soit le "genre musical" de GrandCorpsMalade, c'est en tout cas une petite perle.



Ah, &#231;a je ne doute pas qu'il y ait quelques perles dans le hip-hop, hors de la soupe commerciale et vulgaire qu'on nous sert jusqu'&#224; l'indigestion. Je te rejoins sur le fait que Grand Corps Malade soit issu de la culture hip-hop, sans pour autant en faire en tant que tel, puisque c'est du slam. On n'y rencontre pas toutes ces mimiques superflules, ces textes ponctu&#233;s de _han-han_ et autres onomatop&#233;es. On ne ressent pas ce c&#244;t&#233; _violent_ et revendicateur &#224; tout prix. 

Concernant les genres dans iTunes, je n'en tiens pas compte, souvent ils sont farfelus, et ne collent pas toujours avec l'artiste en question. Un artiste est qualifi&#233; de tel genre sur un album, et d'un autre pas forc&#233;ment oppos&#233; mais presque, sur un autre. Et je ne me suis jamais amus&#233; &#224; reprendre un par un mes albums pour les reclasser par genres. 

Pour finir avec Grand Corps Malade, c'est visiblement un genre inclassifiable, pour l'iTMS en tout cas, puisque tour &#224; tour il propose comme artistes similaires sur le MiniStore, Laurent Voulzy, Florent Pagny, Rapha&#235;l ou... Garou. 

Tiens, &#231;a n'a rien &#224; voir, faudra que je parle d'Alanis Morissette un de ces quatre.  Bebert si tu lis.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Bien, bien, bien...
> 
> Qui a encore une merde à nous faire découvrir ???
> 
> ...




Ouaip, ici et trois au prix d'une...  

_*pétole:*_ *Samael*, des voisins... > *1 titre* :love:,
toutes les infos labels, dates, groupies, pti déj' sur leur site.

_*crotte:*_ des ex-presque voisins : *Jivaros Quartet*.
 site: ya pas
 pochette: pas de coolpix sous la main
 album: Isolated Songs & Mud Sculptures
 label: Organik/ 1988
 distribution: ya plus
 style: ont fait certaines premières partie de la tournée de violent femmes, fin 80's- début 90's, pour situer...
 écoute:* ici*  

_*pipi caca et tout à la foi:*_ Plus au sud (montpellier): *les Provisoires* :king: 
 site: oublie
 label: L'invitation au suicide/suicide différé N°2/1984
 infos: *voici*
 +: mon meilleur concert, ça renvoie bauhaus dans les bacs à sable....






 album: loin de la plage
 lectures: K. Dick...
 distribution: j'ai un vinyl et je le garde.
 sound: *bienheureux!*


Oh! un détail: PLAY LOUD!  :style: (ça c'est mon classement ITunes à moi....)


----------



## Berthold (1 Juillet 2006)

Chaque fois que je r&#233;&#233;coute celui-ci, je me demande comment je fais pour &#233;couter autre chose apr&#232;s. C'est la pleine bonne p&#233;riode des *Who*, Townshend est pas encore trop p&#233;nible &#224; caser du _Tommy_ partout, le groupe avait la rage, bref, que du bon.

PS Semblerait que le fant&#244;me du groupe tourne en France cet &#233;t&#233;, en tout cas &#224; Vienne au moins. J'aurais aim&#233; y aller par curiosit&#233;, peux pas, tant pis. Je me remets _Young man blues_ et puis voil&#224;.


----------



## richard-deux (1 Juillet 2006)

Je viens de découvrir le groupe Beirut.
A écouter pour ceux qui aiment goran bregovic.
C'est de la musique festive et mélancolique venue de l'est.


----------



## macinside (1 Juillet 2006)

la c'est ça en boucle (uniquement la partie live :love: )


----------



## EtVlan (1 Juillet 2006)

Album double enregistré lors d'un concert exceptionnel à Paris-Bercy samedi soir, 26 septembre. Quelques 15.000 spectateurs ont assisté à cet événement musical, alors que quelques milliers de malchanceux n'ayant pas trouvé de billets, restaient sur le pavé.

Avec un Rachid Taha, survolté, un Faudel, intimidé et un Khaled, très "pro" qui ont interprété les morceaux de leur répertoire, en solo, en duo ou en trio. 

De "Didi" repris deux fois à "Voilà voilà" en passant par "Tellement n'brick", on eut droit à tous les tubes, soutenus régulièrement par une salle surchauffée. Il y eut un essai assez malheureux avec "Comme d'habitude". Il aurait effectivement été préférable que les trois "ténors" aient appris le texte.

En dépit de quelques flottements, la soirée fut réussie, grâce aussi à l'Anglais Steve Hillage qui était là pour diriger une formation de 30 cordes égyptiennes, une section de six cuivres, avec en plus un groupe mélangeant maghrébins et anglo-saxons, dont la section rythmique de David Bowie.

---

Note personnelle, ayant vu Rachid Taha aux Francopholies de Montréal, il fausse apparement autant en spectacle que sur disque...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2006)

Rock Zurichois dans l'air du temps.

artist: *camp*
title: iconography
sortie: 17/11/2005
label: *alpinechic*

en écoute: *in paris with you*


PLAY LOUD :style:


----------



## jpmiss (3 Juillet 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> la c'est ça en boucle (uniquement la partie live :love: )



Le concert approche  :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (3 Juillet 2006)

Ce soir, je vais voir Teitur à la Maroquinerie.
Un artiste qui commence à être entendu ici et dont on peut écouter quelques titres sur 
http://www.myspace.com/teitur
Franchement, dites moi ce que vous en pensez. C'est pas joyeux joyeux, mais très agréable à écouter.:love:


----------



## KARL40 (3 Juillet 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Le concert approche  :love:


 
Le souci avec les PIXIES en concert c'est l'ennui !

Une fois à leur place, ils n'en bougent quasiment pas et enchainent les titres sans souffler ! Ca joue vite et bien, mais pour l'aspect humain vous repasserez !
Je les ai vu il y a très longtemps, revu en 2005, visionné en K7 et DVD et à chaque fois c'est pareil : des statues avec des bras qui bougent !

J'adore leur musique mais j'ai toujours été déçu par leurs prestations .... 

Le seul truc rigolo, c'est le défi entre Kim DEAL et Franck BLACK pour savoir lequel éclatera la balance avant !


----------



## jpmiss (3 Juillet 2006)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Le souci avec les PIXIES en concert c'est l'ennui !


Je les ai vu plusieurs fois a l'&#233;poque de "Trompe le Monde" et revus en 2005 et c'est vrai qu'ils sont tr&#232;s statiques sur sc&#232;ne. La fois ou c'&#233;tait le plus frappant c'etait aux Eurock&#233;ennes de Belfort o&#249; il ont jou&#233; avant la Mano Negra. Autant dire que le contraste &#233;tait saisissant question pr&#233;sence sc&#233;nique. N'emp&#232;che que malgr&#232;s &#231;a je ne me suis jamais ennuy&#233; &#224; leurs concerts. Surement &#224; causes de l'enchaimemnt rapide des morceaux et de la puissance sonore.
Dans le m&#234;me ordre d'id&#233;e, les Thugs ne faisaient pas non plus dans le grand show sur sc&#232;ne et pourtant chacun de leurs concerts &#233;taient une tuerie.


----------



## alèm (3 Juillet 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Dans le même ordre d'idée, les Thugs ne faisaient pas non plus dans le grand show sur scène et pourtant chacun de leurs concerts étaient une tuerie.




tu ressortais de leurs concerts aussi sourds que de ceux de My Bloody Valentine mais au moins tu avais dansé gigoté...


----------



## macinside (3 Juillet 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Le concert approche  :love:



dommage  j'ai d'autre occupation :love:


----------



## alèm (3 Juillet 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> dommage  j'ai d'autre occupation :love:




bleu **** !


----------



## KARL40 (3 Juillet 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Dans le même ordre d'idée, les Thugs ne faisaient pas non plus dans le grand show sur scène et pourtant chacun de leurs concerts étaient une tuerie.



Mais les THUGS c'est autrement plus classe !  

Si leur mur de guitares t'avais laissé intact, les mouvements de foule finissaient le travail :love: 

Petit, je voulais faire THUGS ... Mais je n'ai qu'un frère !


----------



## KARL40 (3 Juillet 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> tu ressortais de leurs concerts aussi sourds que de ceux de My Bloody Valentine mais au moins tu avais dansé gigoté...



Zut, je n'avais point vue qu'ALEM avait déjà tout dit  

J'en profite pour vous conseiller l'écoute des THUGS et leur punk-rock noisy mais mélodique :


----------



## alèm (3 Juillet 2006)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Zut, je n'avais point vue qu'ALEM avait déjà tout dit
> 
> J'en profite pour vous conseiller l'écoute des THUGS et leur punk-rock noisy mais mélodique :




justement, mon cher carlinho d'amour, tu veux pas passer chez moi ce soir ? apporte de la bière, j'en ai plus !!


----------



## yvos (3 Juillet 2006)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Zut, je n'avais point vue qu'ALEM avait d&#233;j&#224; tout dit
> 
> J'en profite pour vous conseiller l'&#233;coute des THUGS et leur punk-rock noisy mais m&#233;lodique :



I love you so  :love: 
ah mais je suis parfaitement d'accord. J'ajouterai une petite pointe de Papapapa, Flag, monkey58 spring sur As happy as possible


Un groupe &#233;norme


----------



## naas (4 Juillet 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Je les ai vu plusieurs fois a l'&#233;poque de "Trompe le Monde" et revus en 2005 et c'est vrai qu'ils sont tr&#232;s statiques sur sc&#232;ne. La fois ou c'&#233;tait le plus frappant c'etait aux Eurock&#233;ennes de Belfort o&#249; il ont jou&#233; avant la Mano Negra. Autant dire que le contraste &#233;tait saisissant question pr&#233;sence sc&#233;nique. N'emp&#232;che que malgr&#232;s &#231;a je ne me suis jamais ennuy&#233; &#224; leurs concerts. Surement &#224; causes de l'enchaimemnt rapide des morceaux et de la puissance sonore.
> Dans le m&#234;me ordre d'id&#233;e, les Thugs ne faisaient pas non plus dans le grand show sur sc&#232;ne et pourtant chacun de leurs concerts &#233;taient une tuerie.


Franchement je partage l'impr&#233;ssion, j'ai jamais vu un concert se d&#233;rouler en mode automatique comme le faisait les pixies :sleep:  c'etait d'un soporifique, j'avais l'impr&#233;ssion d'assister &#224; un concert enregistr&#233; sur un dvd devant ma tv :mouais: je crois que c'est un des concerts les plus ennuyeux que je ne jamais vu, et leur concert recent &#224; dublin n'a rien arrang&#233;, les retour que j'en ai eu ne sont pas glorieux, bref &#224; eviter.

sinon &#224; recommander inborn, en libre telechargement sur jamendo
je recommande notamment le desert en pr&#233;ecoute, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sur l'ipod c'est du m&#233;tal avec des m&#233;lodies des 80 et quelques instruments comme le molo qui denotent une ouverture musicale loin d'&#234;tre inninteressante


----------



## elKBron (4 Juillet 2006)

alalalalalala... ce morceau, je l'ai découvert par l'intermédiaire de Nouvelle Vague (dont j'étais friand à l'époque de la sortie de leur premier album)... depuis, je suis parti en quête des originaux. Et la  version de Guns of Brixton des Clash !!! wow !!! quelle claque à chaque écoute !!!! 

Cette ligne de basse me rend comme un dingue, c'est beau... Tiens, me serais-je trouvé une passion pour la basse ???? ​


----------



## bompi (4 Juillet 2006)

Marrant ... ce morceau, je l'ai &#233;cout&#233; &#224; sa sortie, &#224; une &#233;poque o&#249; je trouvais rudement chouette d'avoir l'air mal sapp&#233; comme eux. Ce morceau reste une de leurs r&#233;ussite. Il me semble que c'est un des rares &#233;crits par Paul Simonon et pour moi, le point d'orgue de "London Calling". &#192; l'&#233;poque o&#249; j'&#233;coutais encore de la musique &#224; guitare, c'&#233;tait vraiment mon disque 'rock' (ou punk, ou ce qu'on voudra) pr&#233;f&#233;r&#233;.

Par ailleurs, c'est assez amusant : des groupes o&#249; un ou deux types composent tout. Et paf !, un des seconds couteaux se fend d'un morceau m&#233;t&#233;ore qui marque tout le monde.


----------



## KARL40 (4 Juillet 2006)

C'est m&#234;me LE morceau &#233;crit par Paul Simonon pour les Clash.
"London Calling" est le plus grande disque de l'histoire du rock ! Si, si !  
A poss&#233;der absolument pour son incroyable richesse ... et la pochette repr&#233;sentant ce m&#234;me Paul fracassant sa basse.

A leur s&#233;paration, il fonda les HAVANA 3AM avant de se consacrer &#224; la peinture (eh oui  ).

La ligne de basse de "Guns of Brixton" fut repise par le "groupe" BEATS INTERNATIONAL* avec leur tube "dub be good to me" .

* Alias Norman COOK, ancien bassiste (tiens, tiens ...) des HOUSEMARTINS et plus connu maintenant sous FatBoy Slim.


----------



## samoussa (4 Juillet 2006)

et dire qu'un an apres ils sortent ça :


----------



## bompi (4 Juillet 2006)

Je ne sais pas comment il faut prendre ta remarque : le p&#233;joratif comme le laudatif sont possibles ...
Et comme je trouve que *London Calling* est bien sup&#233;rieur, je pourrais pencher pour le p&#233;joratif


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (4 Juillet 2006)

*Intense plaisir*
doubl&#233; de satisfaction que celui que j'&#233;prouve &#224; l'&#233;coute de "Greedy Baby", le nouvel album de PLAID, groupe mythique de l'electronica et pilier du non moins mythique label anglais WARP, chez qui on trouve entre autres pointures, Aphex Twin, Boards Of Canada, Squarepusher et autres Nightmares on Wax ou Maximo Park.

Ce disque n'est pas qu'un simple album, il est le fruit de quatre ann&#233;es de travail commun entre le groupe et l'artiste vid&#233;aste Bob Jaroc. Au del&#224; de l'excellence de la musique qui nous est donn&#233;e &#224; &#233;couter, ce double CD / DVD est une performance, un show "live" qui a d'ailleurs &#233;t&#233; &#233;prouv&#233; sur sc&#232;ne, con&#231;u pour &#234;tre un pont entre le son et l'image.

Greedy baby contient en plus du CD audio un DVD, contenant des clips, fruits de leur travail commun.

La musique de Plaid, est reconnaissable aux premi&#232;res notes, et ne se laisse &#224; mon sens pas facilement approcher, elle m&#233;rite qu'on l'amadoue. Au fil des &#233;coutes, elle nous alors ouvrira les portes d'un univers ambiant et fantastique, jouissif et complexe.

D'autres infos sur l'album ICI 






le site du projet


----------



## SveDec (4 Juillet 2006)

Un groupe de death métal français que j'aimerais voir plus connu 
=> Demon Tool <=
La particularité de ce groupe, ce ne sont pas les musiciens ni leur technique avancée, mais le fait que le chant soit en français 
Je ne vous montre pas de pochette, il n'on pas encore fait d'album !
En revanche des morceaux et une vidéo sont dispos sur leur site 
Si vous aimez le (death) métal, goûtez a ça, vous aimerez ^^
Des bons riffs, un bon rythme ... bref, écoutez


----------



## bompi (4 Juillet 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Intense plaisir*
> doublé de satisfaction que celui que j'éprouve à l'écoute de "Greedy Baby", le nouvel album de PLAID, groupe mythique de l'electronica et pilier du non moins mythique label anglais WARP, chez qui on trouve entre autres pointures, Aphex Twin, Boards Of Canada, Squarepusher et autres Nightmares on Wax ou Maximo Park.
> http://www.softloader.com/


Voila une excellente nouvelle !! Yummy !!


----------



## samoussa (4 Juillet 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Je ne sais pas comment il faut prendre ta remarque : le p&#233;joratif comme le laudatif sont possibles ...
> Et comme je trouve que *London Calling* est bien sup&#233;rieur, je pourrais pencher pour le p&#233;joratif


nananan *sandinista* est un album ENORME, une bible...&#224; ecouter en boucle


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juillet 2006)

A l'heure où d'aucuns nous offrent des *resucées douteuses* :mouais:, j'en profite pour en balancer un qui n'a pas (pour combien de temps encore?) été spolié. *Là*.


PLAY LOUD ! :style:


----------



## teo (5 Juillet 2006)

Pour les amateurs de mix-club longs et bons, je ne saurais que vous recommander les podcasts Friskyradio et la radio friskyradio, en Californie. Je ne définirais pas les styles, ça dépend des gars qui mixent et j'ai perdu le fil de tout ce qui passe. Définitivement club, on y croise parfois Coldplay, Depeche Mode, Gorillaz et quelques autres avec des clins d'il plutot réussis.
Découverts récemment grâce à Jahrom et Malow lors d'une soirée mémorable love: ), les podcasts hebdomadaires devraient faire leur réapparition dans peu de temps car victimes de leur succès, l'hébergeur a interrompu leur diffusion , trop de bande passante utililisée.

Un nouveau serveur est en cours de mise en place, après une souscription aux utilisateurs. J'y ai participé, car les mixes sont de qualité autant par le plaisir à les écouter et par la qualité des fichiers (192 mp3) et durent entre 1 et 2h.

On peut trouver gratuitement en archive la quasi-totalité des podcasts dans cette archive. Merci à ce site de les accueillir .






_MP: Et encore merci aux jeunes marié-es pour la découverte _

Et il y a toujours, les mixes sur le site de Jondi & Spesh maintenant dispo directement en podcast.

_Et puisque j'y suis et que je n'ai pas posté depuis longtemps, un petit clin d'il aux membres de Last.fm et du groupe macgeneration. Bientôt 100 membres, une nouvelle formule pour bientôt (La version beta est dispo au membres payants) et toujours autant de musiques diverses, variées, sans publicité et gratuite. Une découverte quotidienne de ce qui s'écoute en ce moment sur Terre sous Windows, Mac, Linux... et des rencontres parfois étonnante avec des membres et des artistes, au fil des pages. J'y ai récemment fêté mes deux ans et je ne suis pas prêt d'en partir _


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juillet 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Pour les amateurs de mix-club longs et bons, je ne saurais que vous recommander les podcasts Friskyradio et la radio friskyradio, en Californie. Je ne définirais pas les styles, ça dépend des gars qui mixent et j'ai perdu le fil de tout ce qui passe. Définitivement club, on y croise parfois Coldplay, Depeche Mode, Gorillaz et quelques autres avec des clins d'il plutot réussis.
> Découverts récemment grâce à Jahrom et Malow lors d'une soirée mémorable love: ), les podcasts hebdomadaires devraient faire leur réapparition dans peu de temps car victimes de leur succès, l'hébergeur a interrompu leur diffusion , trop de bande passante utililisée.
> 
> Un nouveau serveur est en cours de mise en place, après une souscription aux utilisateurs. J'y ai participé, car les mixes sont de qualité autant par le plaisir à les écouter et par la qualité des fichiers (192 mp3) et durent entre 1 et 2h.
> ...



Ne devrais-tu pas parler de l'iPod offert au n+1ème membre ?    (n étant une valeur comprise entre l'infini et au-delà)


----------



## teo (5 Juillet 2006)

_Note: Pour le 1000e membre du groupe, je verrai suivant l'&#233;tat de mes finances _


----------



## Patamach (6 Juillet 2006)

Salut 

Un mois et demi sans poster. Ca fait long.
En même temps j'avais pas envie. Mais là ...

j'avais envie de partager avec vous un grand moment de musique electronique vécu recemment aux Eurockéennes: Daft Punk en Live ou (enfin) le retour de nos 2 prodiges casqués à une musique qui a fait leurs premiers succès (ca tape ...) et qui ont rendu dingue tous les dancefloor de la planète.

Un chaud unique qui a rendu ses lettre de noblesse au beat. Un son hyper bien réglé. Une lumière minimaliste et hyper efficace. Un grand moment. 

Extraits du concert:

http://www.dailymotion.com/loura/video/325494
http://www.dailymotion.com/loura/video/323547
http://www.dailymotion.com/loura/video/325522
http://www.dailymotion.com/loura/video/325566


:style:


----------



## Aurélie85 (6 Juillet 2006)

Au risque de me répéter: Stereo Total en concert ce samedi à Lausanne! 






Avec leur titre "l'amour à trois", ce groupe berlinois casse la baraque! 


Voilà un descriptif par eux-mêmes de leur musique: «Yéyétronic, electropunky, kitsch & speed, sissilistening, bricolopop, Berliner juke-box»


A découvrir absolument pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas...


----------



## Berthold (7 Juillet 2006)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> "London Calling" est le plus grande disque de l'histoire du rock !





			
				samoussa a dit:
			
		

> *sandinista* est un album ENORME, une bible...&#224; ecouter en boucle


Une troisi&#232;me opinion  ? J'aime bien *London calling*, mais je n'ai jamais pu me d&#233;faire de l'envie d'&#233;couter *Giv'em enough rope*






C'est plus brut que *London Calling*, mais pas aussi brouillon que le premier. Et puis c'est par cet album que j'ai d&#233;couvert les Clash, &#231;a doit &#234;tre affectif aussi  .

[EDIT]&#199;a y est, j'ai le riff d'intro de *Guns on the roof* dans la t&#234;te. C'est parti pour la journ&#233;e&#8230;  [/EDIT]


----------



## bompi (7 Juillet 2006)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> Salut
> 
> Un mois et demi sans poster. Ca fait long.
> En même temps j'avais pas envie. Mais là ...
> ...


Pour ce qu'on en voit, les éclairages sont en effet très bien. Carrés comme le poum-poum général. Une bonne suée, non ?


----------



## Patamach (7 Juillet 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Pour ce qu'on en voit, les éclairages sont en effet très bien. Carrés comme le poum-poum général. Une bonne suée, non ?



Affirmatif!
D'ailleurs pour ceux que ca interesse ils passent le 19 Aout au Pukkelpop (Belgique)


----------



## molgow (9 Juillet 2006)

J'ai &#233;cout&#233; en concert *Nemo* hier soir au Montreux Jazz Festival. Un groupe anglais qui fait une sorte d'&#233;lectro-rock-punk. Vu leur jeunesse (2004), leur musique vraiment excellente et leur style compl&#233;tement &#224; part, je ne serais pas &#233;tonn&#233; de savoir qu'ils sont un peu plus connus dans peu de temps !

http://www.nemointernational.com


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2006)

.
1. Magic Man
2. Hello It'S Me 
3. Everything You'Ve Done Wrong
4. Ce Matin-Là 	Écouter
5. The Air That I Breather
6. How Can You Mend A Broken Heart 	
7. Alone Again (Naturally) 	
8. I'M Not In Love 	
9. A Dream Goes On Forever 	
10. Crazy On You 	
*11. Playground Love (Vibraphone Version)*
12. Come Sail Away 
.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (9 Juillet 2006)

Yéééésss, enfin, je l'ai acheté hier à la fnac, le DVD live de Nightwish "End Of An Era" (le dernier avec Tarja Turnnen)






Avec le DVD vidéo qui contient le live du concert, une gallerie photo et des documentaires, 2 CD audio  du live, une réplique du ticket et un petit livre des photos du live  

Super content, pas trop cher en plus (30)


----------



## macmarco (9 Juillet 2006)

Argh, erreur ! 



Désolé


----------



## Ed_the_Head (10 Juillet 2006)

Nan, je d&#233;conne.


----------



## Chang (10 Juillet 2006)

> non moins mythique label anglais WARP



Pour tous ceux qui aiment le mp3, visitez www.bleep.com ... le shop mp3 online de chez Warp, qui contient bien d'autres labels, de F-Com a Counterbalance, en passant par Clone, Ninja Tune, etc etc ... de la pop et de l'electro surtout, mais aussi de la tres bonne house, techno et dautres genres ...


----------



## Aurélie85 (11 Juillet 2006)

Hstoire de se rappeler des souvenirs! (1997)

J'avais adoré le clip d'"Around The World" à l'époque!


----------



## naas (11 Juillet 2006)

J'ecoute et réécoute de la musique orientale, non pas par gout de l'exotisme (autant écouter du mireille mathieu ) mais par plaisir de voyager dans des contrées lointaines, c'est un ami palestinien qui m'a prété ces CD, à noter qu'ils ont traduit les paroles en arabe ET en français

Je ne saurais trop vous recommander l'album Shat Iskandaria, avec des perles comme Ams Intahena ou Rajeat Fi Al Massa, je n'ai pas trouvé de pré écoute de Min Rawabina Al Amar, peut être su itunes :rose:, de pures merveilles, musique transpirant cette sensiblitée particulère d'un pays arabe matiné d'influences françaises, cette douceur méditérannée partagées par tous les pays limitrophes.

fairouz est d'ailleurs 
Bien sûr les accords et sonorités sont différents de nos artistes européens, la voix en elle même peux choquer, mais comme toute chose qui choque, si vous passez cette première sensation et aiguisez votre curiosité vous y trouverez des trésors insoupçonnés. 

_(Cela change de la dernière nouveauté du royaume uni, sponsorisé par le nme, quoi qu'en ce moment c'est plutôt le arcade fire copy/paste)_

un blog français parle aussi de la chanteuse

le site officiel de la chanteuse, qui est une icône au liban







bon voyage


----------



## alèm (11 Juillet 2006)

Grosse pens&#233;e pour Ed_The_Head, Chaton, Bassman... et yvos (pour le griller encore plus ! )


----------



## alèm (11 Juillet 2006)

[MGZ] al&#232;m a dit:
			
		

> Grosse pens&#233;e pour Ed_The_Head, Chaton, Bassman... et yvos (pour le griller encore plus ! )




non, je n'ai pas oubli&#233; Rezba... Rezba est cr&#226;neur n&#233; et chauve aussi mais &#231;a nait pas de naissance &#231;a...  pis Rezba est tr&#232;s Cr&#226;ne Mignon... 

oui, rezba, je t'aime aussi ! :love:



c'est pas bien fig.5 de cafter !


----------



## teo (11 Juillet 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> (...)
> fairouz est d'ailleurs
> (...)
> [/URL]
> ...


Un ami libanais m'avait aussi fait découvert la dame en 96-97, j'ai pu la voir en 2003-2004 à Paris, c'était terrible  le spectacle était autant dans la salle que sur scène 
A voir si l'occasion se présente et à découvrir si on aime le genre


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2006)

[MGZ] al&#232;m a dit:
			
		

> non, je n'ai pas oubli&#233; Rezba... Rezba est cr&#226;neur n&#233; et chauve aussi mais &#231;a nait pas de naissance &#231;a...  pis Rezba est tr&#232;s Cr&#226;ne Mignon...
> 
> oui, rezba, je t'aime aussi ! :love:
> 
> ...


Je ne voulais pas que Rezba 1er le Bon se vexe : tu cites ce f&#233;lon de Ed the Head mais tu oublies alors qu'il est concern&#233; au premier chef   

Je repasse plus tard : il y a tout plein de bons disques en ce moment


----------



## yvos (11 Juillet 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> J'ecoute et r&#233;&#233;coute de la musique orientale, non pas par gout de l'exotisme (autant &#233;couter du mireille mathieu ) mais par plaisir de voyager dans des contr&#233;es lointaines, c'est un ami palestinien qui m'a pr&#233;t&#233; ces CD, &#224; noter qu'ils ont traduit les paroles en arabe ET en fran&#231;ais
> 
> Je ne saurais trop vous recommander l'album Shat Iskandaria, avec des perles comme Ams Intahena ou Rajeat Fi Al Massa, je n'ai pas trouv&#233; de pr&#233; &#233;coute de Min Rawabina Al Amar, peut &#234;tre su itunes :rose:, de pures merveilles, musique transpirant cette sensiblit&#233;e particul&#232;re d'un pays arabe matin&#233; d'influences fran&#231;aises, cette douceur m&#233;dit&#233;rann&#233;e partag&#233;es par tous les pays limitrophes.
> 
> ...



Ah! :love:...j'adooooore 

Peut-on conseiller, pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas,  les deux stars &#233;ternelles de la chanson arabe qui continuent de faire vibrer les vieux et les jeunes, du Caire &#224; J&#233;rusalem:
Oum Kalsoum (ah ba oui, tiens) - attention, c'est du brutal, &#224; raison d'1h par chanson :love: . (Les deux morceaux Alf leila wa leila et El hob el kolloh sont des tueries, comme on dit maintenant) et Abdel Hafez Alim. Les deux sont trouvables sur l'itms.
alors &#231;a s'&#233;coute &#224; fond les ballons, si possible dans une vieille caisse pourrave (une simca c'est parfait)


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Juillet 2006)

Je viens d'apprendre la mort de Syd Barret...
Juste au moment ou le Live de Pulse sort en DVD...


----------



## teo (11 Juillet 2006)

Ou&#233;. Sacr&#233; myst&#232;re que cette vie l&#224;.


----------



## mayfair (11 Juillet 2006)

en ce moment je suis a 10 metres de sting au festival de jazz de montreux trop bon l'ex de police !!!!!!!!


----------



## macmarco (12 Juillet 2006)

mayfair a dit:
			
		

> en ce moment je suis a 10 metres de sting au festival de jazz de montreux trop bon l'ex de police !!!!!!!!




Montreux-le nous en photo si tu le peux, alors, veinard !


----------



## Aurélie85 (12 Juillet 2006)

mayfair a dit:
			
		

> en ce moment je suis a 10 metres de sting au festival de jazz de montreux trop bon l'ex de police !!!!!!!!



et t'as internet en Wifi?


----------



## bompi (12 Juillet 2006)

C'est marrant, j'aurais &#233;t&#233; &#224; 10 m de Bill Evans, j'aurais &#233;t&#233; hyper content (maintenant c'est un peu tard). Je serais &#224; 10 m de Martial Solal, je serais ravi aussi. Idem pour, disons ... Jon Hassell (    ) et Nils Petter Molvaer et encore plein d'autres ...

Mais je serais &#224; 10 m de Sting, je ferais tout pour en &#234;tre &#224; 500 ... Et &#224; plus encore s'il se mettait &#224; chanter


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Juillet 2006)

Tu devrais essayer avec ce live fabuleux... Ca te ferait changer d'avis.


----------



## Chang (12 Juillet 2006)

Eh ouais la mort de Syd Barret nous montre une fois de plus qu'une generation de groupes tres talentueux passe la main.

Pour parler de la nouvelle generation, dans le meme esprit, vous avez les albums d'Archive, a partir du 3eme. Perso ce ne sont pas mes preferes mais le 3eme est quand meme une sacre boucherie pinkfloydienne ...

Et si le groupe vous branche bien, essayer le premier : Londinum, un joyau trip hop a l'etat pur, mon album supreme de tout les temps, impossible a classer, et qui remet Massive Attack sur terre tellement il dechire ...

Bon son, bonne ecoute


----------



## naas (12 Juillet 2006)

un petit lien ?


----------



## Aurélie85 (12 Juillet 2006)

Une bonne ptite musique pour se d&#233;tendre avant d'aller me coucher! Je vous le conseille!






Edith: c'est trop petit alors je l'&#233;cris: Hi-Fidelity Dub Session vol. 2


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juillet 2006)

*Kiiirstyyy!  * :love: :rateau: :love:


----------



## Chang (13 Juillet 2006)

Alors pour les liens vers Archive :

http://www.archives-archive.com/ pour le site officiel

A l'avenir, le site sera a cette adresse :

http://www.archivemusic.net

La pochette de Londinium











Et voila 

Edit : pour les infos sur les groupes de trip hop --->> www.newforms.net


----------



## richard-deux (15 Juillet 2006)

*Inside In/Inside Out*, l'album du groupe _The Kooks_.


----------



## jojofk (15 Juillet 2006)

hello

l&#233;gal?..  
peu importe (?...!) &#224; qui aime.. :rose:   

mention sp&#233;ciale au morceau *videotape*, et son arriv&#233;e de caisse claire..


----------



## Chang (15 Juillet 2006)

Dans la lignee trip hop, qq groupes qui m'ont vraiment fais accrocher au son de basse :

- Smith & Mighty

Les albums Bass Is Maternal et Big World Small World montrent le vrai cote obscure de ce genre de musique ou l'on sent l'influence dub enfumee des soirees jamaicaine des quartiers noirs de Londres.







- Massive Attack, plus connu que le premier et plus accessible, surtout pour Mezzanine avec une influence rock tres prononcee. L'origine de leur son se retrouve dans les memes influences qui ont servies a Smith & Mighty.






- Portishead que l'on ne presente plus. ils doivent sortirun album que l'on attend plus vu que cela fait 4 ans au moins quon nous dit quils sont en studio.






- Morcheeba, pour qui maintenant c MTV style. Mais les deux premiers albums sont a tomber. N'achetez surtout pas leur DVD From Brixton To Beijing, c une arnaque sans nom ou l'on se rend compte quils nont pas leur place sur scene, et que le DJ fait les plus mauvaises blagues possibles.






Dans un genre plus pop mais toujours tres trip-hop :

- Hoover (ou Hooverphonic), dont la chanteuse aux beaux yeux vous racontent les plus belles histoires de sa belle voix. Groupe belge qui tourne pas mal en France. L'album A New Stereophonic Sound Spectacular est impressionant. De bout en bout il se tient par une coherence rarement egale. Comme Archive et la majorite des groupes du genre, ils n'ont su echapper a la vague pop et ont perdu l'essence du son poetique qui les caracterise a leurs debuts.






- Sneaker Pimps, groupe assez connu aussi mais qui pour moi n'a marque que par son album Becoming X et son hit Spin Spin Sugar.



Je ne vais pas parler des Waldeck, Dj Cam et autres Kid Loco qiu pour certains entrent dans la lignee trip hop mais qui pour moi n'ont rien a voir ou sont tres mediocres.

C'est interessant pour moi de lister ces groupes car je ne les ecoute plus du tout, mais ils ont ete une influence majeure dans mon evolution musicale. La basse est dans mon cas l'instrument fondamental de toute musique que je vais apprecier (a 80%, je suis pas non plus ferme aux autres styles). Les paroles ont tres peu d'importance dans mon approche, ce qui compte c l'alchimie des sons, la bonne note au bon moment, comme un bon Pink Floyd (RIP Syd Barret).

P.S. : Comme cela fait qq annees que je ne suis plus ce courant musical, il se peut que j'ai oublie de tres bons artistes, ne m'en voulez pas, completez plutot ...
Il se peut aussi que, la biere aidant en cette heure avancee de la nuit, j'ai oublie un tres bon groupe, Edith se chargera de les integrer dans la prose le cas echeant.

En attendant bon son !!


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juillet 2006)

Je viens de red&#233;couvrir ma bo&#238;te &#224; CD et donc je suis en train d'&#233;couter la musique de mes 15 ans :love:

Tout d'abord les smashing pumpkins. Je les ai connu gr&#226;ce &#224; "bullet with butterfly wings" qui passait &#224; la radio en boucle. C'&#233;tait l'&#233;poque o&#249; j'enregistrait les chansons sur des cassettes d&#232;s que j'entendais les premi&#232;res notes &#224; la radio ...
(ils n'ont d'ailleurs jamais vraiment respect&#233;s les trois premiers accords des chansons, ni les derniers  et pour ma plus grande peine mes cassettes ont fondues &#224; force d'&#234;tre balad&#233;s dans ma voiture  ).
L'un de mes premiers CD achet&#233; est donc "Mellon Collie and the infinite sadness" 
(qui contrastait dr&#244;lement avec les deux autres CD qui se trouvait dans ma bo&#238;te : Sting "Ten Summoner's tales" et un CD de Myl&#232;ne Farmer que j'ai jet&#233; je crois bien, de peur qu'on le d&#233;couvre :rateau
Ce qui m'a plut chez les smashing pumkins c'est leur fa&#231;on d'alterner les berceuses et les morceaux de guitares satur&#233;es. Je trouvais &#231;a plut&#244;t original, y'en avait pour tous les go&#251;ts, tous les moments, toutes les humeurs ... (sauf pour ma m&#232;re )
J'ai donc tout de suite flash&#233; sur "thru the eyes of ruby", "bodies" mais aussi sur "stumbleine" (qui est d'ailleurs le premier vrai morceau que j'ai appris &#224; la guitare, facile &#224; jouer et &#224; chanter en m&#234;me temps). Et puis "here is no why", "muzzle" ... enfin toutes. Et plus j'y pense plus je trouve que c'est un musique d'ado ...
En tant que fan, je n'ai pas tarder &#224; &#233;couter l'album "siamese dream" (sur cassette ... donc perdue) et puis a trouv&#233; deux petites perles : leur premier album (enfin je crois) "gish" et un album regroupant les faces B des singles et des chansons in&#233;dites "pisces iscariot" (pleins de belles berceuses :love: "obscured" "landslide" ...)

Et puis j'ai arr&#234;t&#233; et suis pass&#233; &#224; autres choses, les "red hot chili pepers" sont pass&#233;s par l&#224;. J'ai eut ma p&#233;riode "reggae" avec notre ami bob mais surtout les "toots ans the maytals" et l'album "pass the pipe" achet&#233; et d&#233;couvert en nouvelle cal&#233;donie : &#231;a oscille entre le reggae et la soul (j'&#233;coute en ce moment "my love is so strong" vous avez d&#233;j&#224; du l'entendre)et bien sur le l&#233;gendaire morceau : "54-46 was my number" (vous avez dut l'entendre aussi). 

Enfin tous &#231;a m'a amen&#233; &#224; Louis Armstrong (si si quand m&#234;me y'a un petit lien) et j'ai les larmes aux yeux quand j'&#233;coute "st james infirmary".
Et puis les tzigane, "Bratsch" ... Allez savoir pourquoi.
Nina simone et son "mosquito tweeter". Ha mais l&#224; je m'&#233;gare c'est les musiques que j'&#233;coutes maintenant, alors je le raconterais plus tard ...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (16 Juillet 2006)

:love: Super chanson, effectivement. Je te conseille la version d'Ike & Tina Turner, que je préfère. 

En passant, je découvre The Isley Brothers, groupe américain des années 70 (en réalité des 50's, mais le groupe n'a vraiment fonctionné qu'a partir des 70's)
En particulier la chanson _Fight The Power._ sur *The heat is on*. 
Pas grand chose à dire sur ce groupe que je ne connais pas encore, je reviendrai certainement dessus les jours suivants, quand le CHOC musical sera passé. :love: 

Bonnes écoutes.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (17 Juillet 2006)

Y-a-t-il des fans de Lou Reed dans le coin? 

Je cherche la chanson "New York Telephone Conversation" qui se trouve sur le LP "Transformer". 
Facile, me direz-vous. Et bien non. 
En téléchargement sur l'ITMS et FnacMusic, l'album est amputé de la chanson n°9 qui se trouve être celle que je recherche.   
En revanche, l'album en dur est complet. 

Bref, avez-vous une idée de la raison de cette amputation???


----------



## teo (17 Juillet 2006)

C'est la volonté de soit de l'artiste soit du label/major, qui décident s'ils préfèrent ou non donner priorité aux versions CD. Mon exemple favori, l'album _Purple Rain_, de Prince, qui est vendu sur l'iTMS sans le titre _Purple Rain_.  
Tout simplement scandaleux. Business affair


----------



## Ed_the_Head (17 Juillet 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> C'est la volonté de soit de l'artiste soit du label/major, qui décident s'ils préfèrent ou non donner priorité aux versions CD. Mon exemple favori, l'album _Purple Rain_, de Prince, qui est vendu sur l'iTMS sans le titre _Purple Rain_.
> Tout simplement scandaleux. Business affair


Ah, je savais que je pouvais compter sur toi.  
Chose encore plus &#233;tonnante, l'album (cette fois en entier) n'est pas dispo sur l'itms US.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Y-a-t-il des fans de Lou Reed dans le coin?
> 
> Je cherche la chanson "New York Telephone Conversation" qui se trouve sur le LP "Transformer".
> Facile, me direz-vous. Et bien non.
> ...





			
				teo a dit:
			
		

> C'est la volonté de soit de l'artiste soit du label/major, qui décident s'ils préfèrent ou non donner priorité aux versions CD. Mon exemple favori, l'album _Purple Rain_, de Prince, qui est vendu sur l'iTMS sans le titre _Purple Rain_.
> Tout simplement scandaleux. Business affair



Ne peut-il pas y avoir également des problèmes de droit répartis sur plusieurs artistes ? Du type X, Y et Z ont composé la chanson mais Y ne veut pas céder les droits pour une diffusion autre que par CD, etc.,  ...


----------



## bompi (17 Juillet 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> C'est la volont&#233; de soit de l'artiste soit du label/major, qui d&#233;cident s'ils pr&#233;f&#232;rent ou non donner priorit&#233; aux versions CD. Mon exemple favori, l'album _Purple Rain_, de Prince, qui est vendu sur l'iTMS sans le titre _Purple Rain_.
> Tout simplement scandaleux. Business affair


 Dans un de mes disques pr&#233;f&#233;r&#233;s _ever_ ("My life in the Bush of Ghost") le morceau "Qu'ran" a &#233;t&#233; remplac&#233; par "Very Very Hungry" depuis au moins le passage au CD (c'est m&#234;me d&#233;j&#224; une question de pressage par destination US/EU). Sublime morceau (si si) qu'il m'a fallu repiquer de mon vieux vinyle cacochyme ! Pourquoi diable ce morceau a-t-il disparu et n'a m&#234;me pas r&#233;apparu avec la derni&#232;re &#233;dition compl&#232;te ?!!?
Sur l'iTMS c'est parfois le bazar. Ainsi trouve-t-on le disque "The Pearl" de Brian Eno/Harold Budd sous deux entr&#233;es homonymes, l'une compl&#232;te, l'autre pas. Etonnisch, nein ?
Au passage : tr&#232;s beau disque ambiant, dans la lign&#233;e de "Ambiant 2: The plateau of mirrors", mais inf&#233;rieur &#224; ce dernier (qui est une r&#233;ussite exceptionnelle).


----------



## teo (18 Juillet 2006)

C'est possible aussi, fig. 5 mais je ne le pense pas. Mes oreilles à la Sacem m'ont surtout dit que c'était d'abord et surtout business.
Et dans le cas de Prince, depuis son premier album signé chez Warner à 17 ans, il était arrangeur, composeur, producteur, musicien sur tt les instruments etc. et faisait ce qu'il voulait dans le studio, donc pas vraiment de droits à partager 

Pour le _My life in the bush of ghost_ (for me, ever too, Bompi !), je ne le retrouve plus et je suis dégouté. A qui donc l'ai-je prêté sans le noter ?


----------



## bompi (18 Juillet 2006)

En des temps requérant la maîtrise de soi, rien de tel qu'une musique propice à l'apaisement voire à la méditation.
J'ai récemment fait l'emplette d'un disque de *Laraaji* "Flow goes the Universe" sur l'iTMS. Je n'avais jusqu'alors écouté que "Ambient 3: Days of radiance" (de multiples fois depuis sa sortie en 1980) mais, bizarrement je n'avais pas poussé plus avant. La base de cette musique est la cithare, une cithare électrifiée et dont les sons subissent des _treatments_ (je laisse en anglais car c'est terriblement Eno, c't'affaire ! )
"Flow goes the Universe" est, dans un sens, beaucoup plus relaxant que son prédécesseur lequel avait des plages dynamiques. Ici, c'est plutôt vaporeux et ambient.

*Note* : je fais ici la différence entre ambient et new-age ; à mes oreilles, le premier est beau et invite à l'introspection voyageuse quand le dernier est simplement niais, illustratif et vulgaire. Il y a bien un jugement de valeur sur ce point.

Allez, les pochettes :


----------



## KARL40 (18 Juillet 2006)

On va rester dans la méditation. Mais une méditation plus ... chimique !  
Avec l'album des Psychic Ills - "Dins"






Un rock psychédélique où les guitares (à renfort de reverb) et mandolines répétitives donnent l'impulsion à une basse hypnotisante.
Un rock aux rythmes entêtants, planants mais psychédélique. 

Cela ne plaira pas à tout le monde, mais une écoute de "january rain" s'impose !

http://www.myspace.com/psychicills

Il tourne en boucle chez moi .... L'hôpital est proche !


----------



## Chang (19 Juillet 2006)

Pour ce genre de concert, il faut des sofas moelleux, de la vodka et des herbes de provence ... et la, ouais ... :rateau:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (19 Juillet 2006)

Vous connaissez cet album?




C'est un des nombreux albums que mon pater m'a fait d&#233;couvrir. Il n'a jamais &#233;t&#233; tr&#232;s Beatles, mais je n'ai retrouv&#233; que quelques 45 tours des stones dans sa vieille caisse &#224; vinyles. De m&#233;moire, il s'agit du 3&#232;me album solo du chanteur des stones. Il est sorti au d&#233;but des ann&#233;es 90. Je m'&#233;tais beaucoup int&#233;ress&#233; &#224; cet album &#224; l'&#233;poque puisqu'une de mes idoles joue dedans. Je vous parle de Micha&#235;l Balzary, aka Flea, le bassiste g&#233;nial des Red Hot. On retrouve son groove (sic) sur 3 chansons. 
Et en particulier sur _Use Me_, c'est la plage n°6...

En fait, c'est de cette chanson dont je veux vous parler aujourd'hui. Il y a encore quelques semaines, j'&#233;tais persuad&#233; que cette chanson avait &#233;t&#233; &#233;crite par Mick Jagger himself. 
Et bien pas du tout. En parcourant quelques uns de mes audioblogs favoris, j'ai eu ou&#239;e de l'existence d'un certain _Bill Withers_ dont la chanson _Use Me_ est pr&#233;sente sur *Still Bill*. 




En fait, ce gars a compos&#233; de tr&#232;s bonnes chansons, comme par exemple _Ain't No Sunshine_  qui fut interpr&#233;t&#233; par Mickael Jackson. (dans le lien sur Bill Withers, on retrouve une vid&#233;o de cette chanson). 




On retrouve aussi Ain't No sunshine dans l'album de Mamalion. Je vous laisse d&#233;couvrir la pochette, tr&#232;s culott&#233;e, de ce disque. 



&#231;a fait bien 2 ans maintenant que je tente de r&#233;unir une petite culture de la soul/R&B des 60's/70's, et que j'y d&#233;couvre quotidiennement des petites perles. J'adore &#231;a. 


Bonnes &#233;coutes.


_Plus &#231;a va, plus l'envie et l'id&#233;e d'un audioblog prend forme... j'esp&#232;re que j'aurais le temps d'y donner vie dans un futur proche. _


----------



## Patamach (19 Juillet 2006)

"*Underground Resistance *naît à Detroit en 1990. Loin de son âge dor industriel, la ville, encore affaiblie par la politique inégalitaire de Reagan, affiche des airs de Gotham City : rongée par le crack et la corruption, affichant un taux de criminalité record et désertée par les classes moyennes, elle se résume à un immense et terrifiant ghetto. Musicalement, en revanche, cest lébullition. Comme à la fin des années 50, où elle avait accouché de la soul de Motown, Detroit est en proie à une révolution musicale : emmenée par les pionniers Kevin Saunderson, Juan Atkins (auteur du premier morceau techno, _Sharevari_, en 1981) ou Derrick May, elle donne naissance avec Mad Mike et Jeff Mills aux manettes à une techno industrielle, urbaine et minimale, influencée par le jazz et les accents soul Motown. UR en sera le joyau noir, lexpression la plus pure et jusquau-boutiste, musicalement et philosophiquement."

Un double CD pour fêter les quinze and du Label.
A ne pas manquer.


:style:


----------



## Patamach (19 Juillet 2006)

* Thom Yorke* alias Mr RadioHead sort son 1er album solo.
Et devinez quoi?
Et bien ca ressemble comme deux goutes d'eau &#224; du RadioHead. 
Dommage qu'il n'est pas profit&#233; de ces petites vacances solitaires pour pousser un peu plus loin encore l'experimentation sonore d'un KidA.
Mais le tout est de tr&#232;s bonne facture, avec toujours ces moments de pur folie douce &#224; ecouter allonger dans un champ de coquelicots &#224; regarder les nuages d'acides.

"Occasionnellement infl&#233;chi par de bourdonnants motifs de basse, le parti pris &#233;lectronique suivi par Yorke favorise en fait l&#8217;efflorescence d&#8217;un songwriting mutant mais accueillant, dont la nature chantante est sans cesse renforc&#233;e par une voix totalement &#233;panouie. "

"Analyse" avec des extraits videos de "Requiem for a Dream"






:style:


----------



## Patamach (19 Juillet 2006)

Allez pour terminer je vous met un lien vers un des tubes de l'été, repris en coeur par le camping de Rodez et les GO du club aquarius de Nanterre Plage.
Encore des rigolos qui nous refont le coup d'Outkast (Hey Ya) en 2003.

C'est là.

:style:


----------



## macarel (19 Juillet 2006)

"En fait, c'est de cette chanson dont je veux vous parler aujourd'hui. Il y a encore quelques semaines, j'&#233;tais persuad&#233; que cette chanson avait &#233;t&#233; &#233;crite par Mick Jagger himself. 
Et bien pas du tout. En parcourant quelques uns de mes audioblogs favoris, j'ai eu ou&#239;e de l'existence d'un certain Bill Withers dont la chanson Use Me est pr&#233;sente sur Still Bill". 

Bill Withers  :love: 
Soul Shadows, Who is he and what is he to you, Just the two of us......:love: 
Si tu aime le "groove/funk


----------



## Chang (19 Juillet 2006)

Patamach >> 

Enfin quelqu'un qui manifeste du gout pour la techno


----------



## Chang (19 Juillet 2006)

Et sinon, petit apparte. Comme depuis un an je me suis lance dans le funk avec passion, en essayant de me procurer le plus de joyaux funky et soul possible, il m'est venu l'idee dans faire un mix. Etant plutot habitue a la techno et la house, c'etait pour moi un exercice interessant et dont je suis assez content malgre la toute modestie dans laquelle je l'ai realise. Ce qui compte c'est la selection, et que le coeur y soit ... 

Alors enjoy, ou pas 

Ultimate Funk Theory Mix :

http://www.luxxx-music.info/UFT_Mix.mp3

Si vous etes sages, vous aurez droit a la playlist


----------



## Mental Maelstrom (21 Juillet 2006)

Mayhem - Mediolanum Capta Est


----------



## teo (21 Juillet 2006)

Chang a dit:
			
		

> Patamach >>
> 
> Enfin quelqu'un qui manifeste du gout pour la techno


tu n'es pas le seul, relis quelques pages de KM3 et tu verras qu'on est un certain nombre à en écouter... d'ailleurs, là, de passage chez le -purfils- c'est AFX aka Aphex Twin avec _Choosen Lords_, en apéro :love:, une compilation. Miam :love:





J'aime ces rythmes sautillants, saccadés, ses plages synthétiques, ça s'accorde bien avec la chaleur ambiance, pêchu, tranquille, le son est clair puis sature, un son pour la journée plutot que la nuit, excitant, énervant, comme une envie de faire quelque chose alors qu'on pourrait ne rien faire. Jouissif donc et plutot poussant à l'action  
Ou alors un disque pour une nuit blanche, mais active et de travail, avec ce qu'il faut pour aimer voir les heures s'avancer avant l'aube.


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (21 Juillet 2006)

c'est mon premier post ici et voila si vous auriez des groupes a mes conseiller ... 
actuellement je suis dans une periode :
- autour de Lucie (le salon > c 'est une merveille)
- Emilie Simon (album 'v&#233;g&#233;tal')
- arcade Fire (funeral)


je suis pas de tout m&#233;tal and cie 

Merci a vous


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2006)

dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> c'est mon premier post ici et voila si vous auriez des groupes a mes conseiller ...
> actuellement je suis dans une periode :
> - autour de Lucie (le salon > c 'est une merveille)
> - Emilie Simon (album 'végétal')
> ...



Avec Arcade Fire (je n'écoute pas assez pour ne pas dire pas du tout de groupes français)

- le deuxième album de Final Fantasy vient de sortir : violoniste chez Arcade Fire et d'autres groupes







- le premier album d'Islands : ce sont les ex-Unicorns (dont Arcade Fire faisait la première partie il y a quelques années) et des membres de Wolf Parade, Arcade Fire et A Silver Mount Zion participent 






- le premier album de My Latest Novel : ce groupe a été qualifié d'Arcade Fire écossais






Tu peux t'inscrire sur last.fm et rejoindre le groupe Macgeneration : cela te permettra de découvrir des groupes selon tes propres goûts musicaux


----------



## SveDec (21 Juillet 2006)

Mental Maelstrom a dit:
			
		

> Mayhem - Mediolanum Capta Est


Je rejette Mayhem depuis que j'ai vu un interview d'eux au Wacken Open Air ^^



			
				dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> je suis pas de tout métal and cie


Grave erreur 

Sinon, comme dernière écoute, quelques OST de jeux vidéos :

- Command and Conquer : de nombreux morceaux, beaucoup de genre réunis, rap, funk, hard rock ... Je n'ai pas de couverture, désolé :s

- F-Zero X




Des musiques aussi rapides que le jeu dont elles sont tirées 
Plutôt axé métal donc 

J'ai l'impression d'avoir déjà parlé de ces OST dans ce topic ... Si c'est le cas, ça veut dire que je les écoute toujours, de temps en temps, ce qui est un signe de qualité ... non ? ^^


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (21 Juillet 2006)

fig. 5 a dit:
			
		

> Avec Arcade Fire (je n'écoute pas assez pour ne pas dire pas du tout de groupes français)
> 
> Tu peux t'inscrire sur last.fm et rejoindre le groupe Macgeneration : cela te permettra de découvrir des groupes selon tes propres goûts musicaux



merci pour les indices .. y a des trucs pas mal du tout ...


----------



## Chang (21 Juillet 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> tu n'es pas le seul, relis quelques pages de KM3 et tu verras qu'on est un certain nombre à en écouter... d'ailleurs, là, de passage chez le -purfils- c'est AFX aka Aphex Twin avec _Choosen Lords_, en apéro :love:, une compilation. Miam :love:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Encore une preuve de bon gout, d'ailleurs j'avais parle de cette compile qq pages auparavant. Il est a note que cette compil n'est qu'une selection de la serie Analord sortie sur Rephlex, en vynil seulement. La sortie CD n'a ete faite qu'a la suite de demandes pressantes de la part des personnes qui n'ont pas acces aux vynils ou qui n'ont pas de platine a cire.

Mon petit favori est Stepping Filter, un bijou analogique, ambiance bien barree mais super calme ... :rateau:

Sinon meme pas un seul petit avis sur le mix de funk ? Rien de rien  ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (21 Juillet 2006)

Envoie la playlist, mais je suis pas convaincu. 
En tout cas, merci &#224; toi de faire partager.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2006)

Chang a dit:
			
		

> Encore une preuve de bon gout, d'ailleurs j'avais parle de cette compile qq pages auparavant. Il est a note que cette compil n'est qu'une selection de la serie Analord sortie sur Rephlex, en vynil seulement. La sortie CD n'a ete faite qu'a la suite de demandes pressantes de la part des personnes qui n'ont pas acces aux vynils ou qui n'ont pas de platine a cire.
> 
> Mon petit favori est Stepping Filter, un bijou analogique, ambiance bien barree mais super calme ... :rateau:
> 
> Sinon meme pas un seul petit avis sur le mix de funk ? Rien de rien  ?



il faut aimer le funk


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (21 Juillet 2006)

fig. 5 a dit:
			
		

> il faut aimer le funk


j'sais pas ce que c'est moi  

ca me rappelle qu'une fois j'ai dit a je sais plus qui :
- "mouais tout ca c'est du NOISE" (j'&#233;tais chez les ricains)
 il m'a r&#233;pondu : " franchement avec le recul t'as carr&#233;ment raison par rapport au rythmique"

 .. alors que ben .. moi .. je voulais juste dire que c'&#233;tait du bruit .. tout court


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2006)

dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> j.. alors que ben .. moi .. je voulais juste dire que c'était du bruit .. tout court




....euuuhhh et ça c'est du founk?

*MURIEEEEEELLLLL!*

........une merde par  semaine, pffffff... faut trouver....


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2006)

25 ans de *Crammed*, 25 ans de découvertes... :style:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2006)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> On va rester dans la méditation. Mais une méditation plus ... chimique !
> Avec l'album des Psychic Ills - "Dins"
> Un rock psychédélique ....basse hypnotisante.
> ....rythmes entêtants, planants mais psychédélique.
> .....l tourne en boucle chez moi .... L'hôpital est proche !



...les  messieures en blanc approchent.  Ne dis rien,  je les connais. -

ThKs pour le lien. The Ex n'est pas loin. :


----------



## EtVlan (22 Juillet 2006)

Créée à l'initiative de Coluche, la première bande d"Enfoirés" voit le jour en 1985 pour interpréter "La chanson des Restos". Ils ne sont alors que cinq : Jean-Jacques Goldman, Catherine Deneuve, Yves Montand, Nathalie Baye. Malgrè le décès du fondateur, l'initiave Restos et son pendant artistique perdurent et se développent. En 1989 a lieu la première tournée Enfoirés qui donnera naissancee aux soirées Enfoirés à partir de 1992.

Sur cet album double, 30 chansons interprêtées par des vedettes Françaises et Québécoises.

J'adore cet album.


----------



## Gilles-D (22 Juillet 2006)

&#224; l'instant m&#234;me, Tiefscharz - Live at YouFM 29/05/2004 ...

Pour les amateurs, Tous Lundi 24 &#224; Gand-Belgique (Vorruit) pour une soir&#233;e avec Tiefschawrz et "Mr." DJ Hell ...

(Bon faut aimer quand m&#234;me ...)


----------



## macinside (22 Juillet 2006)

depuis que je les ai  vu en live j'adore :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (22 Juillet 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> depuis que je les ai  vu en live j'adore :love:




*ACNÉ *
encore un groupe d'adolescents boutonneux ?


----------



## macinside (22 Juillet 2006)

un groupe de gens qui font du bruit  et la bassiste a un cul :love: demande a iceandfire il a r&#233;ussit a lui taper la bise


----------



## macinside (22 Juillet 2006)

et pour continuer la soirée :love:


----------



## bompi (23 Juillet 2006)

Die Mensch-Maschinen ! Sehr gut !

Ce soir, c'est retour au bercail - mod&#233;ration avec trois nouveaux CDs arriv&#233;s entre d&#233;part et retour : et rien que du bon, ma foi !

On commence par l'inoxydable Richard H. Kirk sous son pseudo Sandoz. Avec un nouvel album de dub/remix de reggae : "Sandoz in dub Chapter 2: Live in the Earth". C'est moelleux, un rien anxiog&#232;ne (normal, hein, quand m&#234;me). Des boucles et des dreadlocks, donc.

Puis le disque de remix de Ben Watt (le monsieur de Everything But The Girl) : "Buzzin' Fly Volume 3 Mixed by Ben Watt". Excellent. Je peinerais &#224; d&#233;crire mais disons que c'est fin et groovy. Que, tout en mod&#233;rant, j'ai r&#233;ussi &#224; me muscler les arpions qui ne cessaient de battre la mesure. L'atmosph&#232;re n'est pas tout &#224; fait d&#233;brid&#233;e mais l'ambiance est plus a&#233;r&#233;e qu'avec Tracey Thorn.

Enfin, le dernier Plaid "Greedy Baby", d&#233;j&#224; vant&#233; ici. De la belle musique &#233;lectronique, intelligente et bien fignol&#233;e. Reste plus qu'&#224; voir les vid&#233;os.

PS : Dans le train, pour rester dans l'ambiance de ces derniers temps : Scanner "Salles des d&#233;parts: H&#244;pital Raymond-Poincar&#233;, Garches". Tr&#232;s bel unique morceau (Channel of Flight).


----------



## Burzum (23 Juillet 2006)

Prenez la crème des musiciens de la scène dark folk britannique, à savoir David Tibet et Michael Cashmore (Current 93), Douglas Pierce (Death in June), Rose Mc Dowell (Sorrow), mélangez le tout avec une bonne louche de mélancolie, un zeste de noirceur, glissez dans la platine et dégustez sans modération. Beauty reaps the blood of solitude pourrait carrément représenter une compilation des groupes sus-mentionnés ; après une terrifiante introduction qui a tout de la B.O de film dhorreur sensuit une collection de pièces dark folk tristes et profondes à limpeccable beauté, écrites pour guitares sèches, violons, avec une touche de clavier et quelques percussions. Tout concorde vers limpression que chacun des artistes a sélectionné le meilleur de son répertoire pour linclure dans le projet Nature and organisation. Lauditeur émerveillé entend ainsi défiler un morceau interprété par Rose McDowell (par ailleurs très active aux churs sur les autres), un autre par Douglas Pierce et une série par David Tibet, avec au milieu une pause instrumentale plus grinçante et oppressante avant de retrouver la mélancolie dark folk. Avec tant dingrédients de choix, la sauce ne pouvait que prendre et cet album sannonce comme rien de moins quun pur chef-duvreAs I descended with the dogs blood rising, then I ascended to the thunder perfect mindà méditer.

http://www.gutsofdarkness.com/god/objet.php?objet=3566

en alternance :






Tellement pourri que c'est génial.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2006)

Pour ceux

- qui aiment les trains
- qui aiment Leeds
- qui aiment Nick Cave, Sigur Ros, Redjetson, i Forrward Russia, Godspeed You ! Black Emperor 
- que la macabre expédition du capitaine Scott dans l'Antarctique en 1912 intéressent
- que la folie de Bobby Fisher, champion du monde d'échecs en 1972, intéressent
- que la réforme ferroviaire anglaise, cause du chômage d'un bon nombre de cheminots, dans les années 60, intéressent
- qui aimeront la voix du chanteur


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Juillet 2006)

J'avais craqué sur la musique de la dernière pub France Telecom, ce qui m'a permis de découvrir Herman Düne, un groupe Suédois (je suis très chanteur nordiques en ce moment). Un peu folk mélancolique, très agréable à écouter par ces grandes chaleurs...








:love:


----------



## Patamach (24 Juillet 2006)

Odelay a dit:
			
		

> ou n'importe lequel Velvet sauf White Light)



Surtout White Light White Heat, jeune inconscient que tu es!


----------



## Odelay (24 Juillet 2006)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> Surtout White Light White Heat, jeune inconscient que tu es!



Oui certes, mais cela dépend du coup de quel genre d'initiation on parle...
White light est énorme mais peut-être... un peu trop justement.
Peut-être faut-il d'abord apprivoiser la bête pour de mieux goûter à ce morceau de choix.


----------



## macarel (25 Juillet 2006)

Odelay a dit:
			
		

> Oui certes, mais cela d&#233;pend du coup de quel genre d'initiation on parle...
> White light est &#233;norme mais peut-&#234;tre... un peu trop justement.
> Peut-&#234;tre faut-il d'abord apprivoiser la b&#234;te pour de mieux go&#251;ter &#224; ce morceau de choix.


essaie "Rock and Roll Animal" (live, tu sera conqui(se) &#224; vie:love: 
http://fp.nightfall.fr/index.php?idchoix=208


----------



## Odelay (25 Juillet 2006)

Tr&#232;s bonne info macarel, 
de fait, je connais ce live depuis bien longtemps vu que c'est un must. 
J'y ai largement us&#233; mes tympans, ainsi il faut le dire, que ma tol&#233;rance aux solos guitare d' Hunter et Wagner.
Mais &#231;a reste un classique.
Je souligne d'ailleurs cette &#233;norme version de "Rock and Roll", la seule que j'&#233;coute encore avec plaisir. Culte.

Pour le reste, j'ai bien vite pr&#233;f&#233;r&#233; le live "Take no Prisoners" : gros fatras romantico-d&#233;goulinant de ses classiques, revus et corrig&#233;s &#224; coup de long monologues o&#249; Lou s'amuse &#224; vanner le syst&#232;me, le tout ponctu&#233; d'intenses et puissants passages instrumentaux tout de cordes et de cuivres. 
C'est une exp&#233;rience que j'imagine assez rude pour celui qui se dit : "Tiens, un live de celui qui a &#233;crit "Walk on the wild side", voyons voir ce que cela donne".
C'est rude aussi en musique de fond, en musique pour s'endormir, ou pour bosser...
en fait pour bien appr&#233;cier ce live, il faut te le passer au casque et l' &#233;couter sans rien faire d'autre.
(c'est d'ailleurs toujours comme &#231;a que l'on devrait d&#233;couvrir un album).

Les pirates sortis &#224; cette p&#233;riode (1979) sont interessants aussi. 
Mais l&#224; je rentre dans le domaine du gros fan, et je doute que la dur&#233;e &#233;lastique des morceaux ou l'intervention subtile de tel instrument dans une version de telle chanson interesse grand monde ....

"Animal serenade", le dernier live de la b&#234;te, m'a fait plaisir aussi, c'est une agr&#233;able surprise, bien fichu, bien vu, de grand moments (quelques merdes aussi, en particulier les solos guitares du Lou lui-m&#234;me...)

(question : comment faites-vous pour integrer vos images dans le corps du message et non via les "miniatures attach&#233;es ?)


----------



## Patamach (25 Juillet 2006)

*Chef d'oeuvre absolu.*
Dieu que c'est bon d'entendre une telle qualité de composition et d'interprétation.

Compagnon idéal des après-midi lente et sensuelle. A 10 000 km au dessus du marasme Trip Hop à la Massive Attack, Portishead (5 000 km dans ce cas), Archive et autres Mig...

"Entre les projets actuels et leur ancêtre Basic Channel (excellents au demeurant), il y a toujours les mêmes convolutions rythmiques sourdes et parasitées, le même engouement pour les textures sombres, enchevêtrées, mêlées de souffle, de réverbérations et déchos multiples, complexes"

Allez y les yeux fermés 







Tous les autres disques de la série Rhythm & Sound et Burial Mix sont aussi excellents, les Basic Channel en techno minimaliste sont à chialer aussi. 

Site de référence.

:style:


http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/Ent...éverbérations et d’échos multiples, complexes


----------



## Odelay (25 Juillet 2006)

Ben pour une coincidence !
je suis justement en train de me d&#233;lecter de "King in my empire" de Cornell Campbell, &#224; mon go&#251;t la meilleure compo de cet opus.

"Compagnon id&#233;al des apr&#232;s-midi lente et sensuelle", tr&#232;s bonne mise en bouche.

J'ajouterais que dans la moiteur des apr&#232;s-midi que l'on connait ces jours-ci, il est bon (et recommand&#233 de se calmer le rythme cardiaque avec ces petites perles de calme et de volupt&#233;.


----------



## EtVlan (26 Juillet 2006)

Avec *Nulle part ailleurs*, Kaïn précise sa voie musicale. Dès les premières mesures de la ludique Adam et Ève, le rock'n'folk propre au groupe prend sa pleine mesure. C'est la locomotive d'un train qui fonce à pleine vapeur sur des rythmes galopants et nous amène Jusqu'au ciel en passant par Mexico. Et quand le train ralentit: Comme dans le temps. Embarque ma belle, Y diront ben c'qui voudront en ville, Tantôt au galop, tantôt au trot, Kaïn nous amène Nulle part ailleurs avec la détermination d'un pur-sang.

Je vous suggère d'aller sur le site officiel de Kaïn, de cliquer sur Vidéos et de prendre le temps de regarder le clip *Adam & Ève*


----------



## Chang (26 Juillet 2006)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> *Chef d'oeuvre absolu.*
> Dieu que c'est bon d'entendre une telle qualité de composition et d'interprétation.
> 
> Compagnon idéal des après-midi lente et sensuelle. A 10 000 km au dessus du marasme Trip Hop à la Massive Attack, Portishead (5 000 km dans ce cas), Archive et autres Mig...
> ...



Il est clair que les Basic Channel and co c du haut niveau. Pour les amateurs des achats de mp3 en ligne, on trouve quelques Burial Mix sur www.bleep.com depuis peu.

En reggae, le label Wackies assure a fond, toujours dans le meme esprit et distribue par le meme label.

Apres, comparer ce genre de musique au trip hop, il y a un petit decalage qui n'est pas forcement approrprie amha


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (26 Juillet 2006)

Chang a dit:
			
		

> Pour les amateurs des achats de mp3 en ligne, on trouve quelques Burial Mix sur www.bleep.com depuis peu.



*Il y a une vie en dehors de l'ITMS*
le disquaire du coin de la rue existe aussi sur internet. Parmi les labels "alternatifs" aux grands vendeurs de musique en ligne, on trouve effectivement bleep.com, succursale du label Warp records, sp&#233;cialis&#233; dans les musiques &#233;lectroniques.

J'y ai r&#233;cemment achet&#233; mes premiers morceaux MP3, introuvables ailleurs au passage.
Les morceaux vous sont livr&#233;s en MP3 et sont donc lisibles par tous sans restrictions de formats propri&#233;taires.


----------



## Amok (26 Juillet 2006)

Extrait de l'album "Some Girls", ce LP de plus de 8 minutes est une bombe : le disco revu &#224; la sauce Stones n'est fatalement pas commun, et une basse qui tue rythme le morceau qui avait tout pour &#234;tre has been et est au final une r&#233;ussite absolue du genre. Il faut dire qu'&#224; l'&#233;poque le p&#232;re Mick, de NY &#224; Rio &#233;cume les boites nocturnes et sait ce que des basses fr&#233;quences giclant sur un dance floor veulent dire. Inutile d'en rajouter : les pierres qui roulent sont assez connus pour ne pas s'attarder sur la question...

Mais pour ceux qui ne l'auraient pas &#233;cout&#233; depuis longtemps (j'ose imaginer que ne pas connaitre ce morceau est impossible), ca vaut le coup de remettre en route la vieille platine pour y glisser le Maxi 45 tours rose (comme pr&#233;sent&#233; sur la pochette et que j'ai, bande d'envieux *) ou, &#224; d&#233;faut, de le choper sur la r&#233;&#233;dition CD. La fin des 70's dans toute leur splendeur !

* Ca avait de la gueule, un vinyl et une pochette en grand format ! Et une platine B&O avec bras tangentiel...


----------



## bompi (27 Juillet 2006)

Mmmmhhhh ... &#192; l'&#233;poque, j'avais plut&#244;t la MetalBox de PIL ... question de go&#251;t bien s&#251;r. Toujours ador&#233; ce d&#233;bile arnaqueur de John Lydon "... geeeetttiiiiinnnn riiiiiiid ov zi albatrosssss ....."

Mais il se trouve que, bizarrement, "Miss You" est le premier morceau des Stones que j'ai _vraiment_ &#233;cout&#233; [pas mon &#233;poque, les Stones]. Et je l'aime vraiment bien.
C'est aussi l'ant&#233;penulti&#232;me que j'ai &#233;cout&#233; (avec "Emotional rescue" et "Start me up!").

Une fois vus sur sc&#232;ne (hop ! torch&#233; vite fait bien fait en pros de la route !) je m'en suis &#224; nouveau d&#233;sint&#233;ress&#233; (quoique ce branleur de Charlie Watts soit rigolo, quand m&#234;me).


----------



## bompi (27 Juillet 2006)

Ce soir, cela a &#233;t&#233; assez bollywoodien : belles m&#233;lodies et arrangements invraisemblables, datant des 70's et d&#233;j&#224; terribles !
Puis, histoire de se divertir un brin en pensant aux enfants en vacances, "Formidable" de OUI OUI.
Le truc &#233;tonnant avec ce groupe, plut&#244;t vif sur sc&#232;ne, est qu'il r&#233;ussit &#224; &#234;tre cr&#233;dible en d&#233;pit de la na&#239;vet&#233; des paroles et des m&#233;lodies. Et rappelons la pr&#233;sence en son sein du talentueux Michel Gondry (bien qu'ayant les disques depuis des lustres, je n'ai remarqu&#233; cela qu'il y a 6 mois en visionnant un DVD de vid&#233;os de Gondry avec celles faites pour OUI OUI).
Cela doit &#234;tre un peu ardu &#224; d&#233;nicher mais c'est frais et sympathique (plut&#244;t groovy parfois, rock toujours). Et en plus &#231;a pla&#238;t _&#233;norm&#233;ment_ &#224; mes ni&#241;os ...


----------



## naas (27 Juillet 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ca avait de la gueule, un vinyl et une pochette en grand format ! Et une platine B&O avec bras tangentiel...




Elle marche encore parfaitement :love: 





​


----------



## Lorhkan (27 Juillet 2006)

Moi en ce moment, je suis plutot sur 2 albums, un r&#233;cent, et un plus ancien.

Le r&#233;cent : The Eraser de Thom Yorke, avec une forte ressemblance avec Kid A de Radiohead (quelle co&#239;ncidence !). C'est du pur &#233;lectro (enti&#232;rement compos&#233; sur ordinateur... Un Mac ?  ), tout &#224; tour sombre, a&#233;rien, intimiste, &#233;nerv&#233;, m&#234;me si au final &#231;a reste un brin minimaliste (et la dur&#233;e de l'album aussi, 40 minutes c'est un peu juste...). Pour ceux qui ne sont pas rebut&#233;s par la tendance Kid A de Radiohead, ce disque est fait pour vous !





Le plus ancien : In a Safe Place de The Album Leaf (bon ok, c'est pas vraiment ancien...  )
Un album qui porte tr&#232;s bien son nom, c'est calme, cool, c'est du cristal (beaucoup de clavier Rhodes), il faut aimer les instrumentaux (il y a tr&#232;s peu de chant), &#231;a sent le Sigur Ros ce qui n'est pas pour me d&#233;plaire (l'album a &#233;t&#233; enregistr&#233; dans les studios du groupe islandais, et le chanteur y a &#233;galement particip&#233. J'adore, vraiment, et c'est rafraichissant en ces temps de fortes chaleurs. Pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas &#231;a vaut vraiment le d&#233;tour !


----------



## NED (28 Juillet 2006)

une version *ENORRRRME !!!!*


----------



## Chang (28 Juillet 2006)

> *Il y a une vie en dehors de l'ITMS*
> le disquaire du coin de la rue existe aussi sur internet. Parmi les labels "alternatifs" aux grands vendeurs de musique en ligne, on trouve effectivement bleep.com, succursale du label Warp records, spécialisé dans les musiques électroniques.
> 
> J'y ai récemment acheté mes premiers morceaux MP3, introuvables ailleurs au passage.
> Les morceaux vous sont livrés en MP3 et sont donc lisibles par tous sans restrictions de formats propriétaires.



Une pettie liste des disquaires en ligne :

- www.bleep.com
du mp3 192 a 320, parfois du FLAC, tres interessant niveau tarif puisau'un album vous reviendra a 10$.

- www.beatport.com
c ZE disquaire en ligne de la musique electronique. Un catalogue monstrueux avec de bons labels (poker flat, bpitch control, minus, ...) de la drum n bass a la mininmale en passant par la techno sous toutes ses formes. Tres cher pour des albums entiers, ca peut monter jusqu'a 20$ ce qui est ridicule.

- www.kompakt-mp3.net
le site du lable allemand Kompakt. Que de la minimale mais du bon, du beau et du frais, pour pas reuch, si si c'est possib' !!

- http://www.detroitdigitalvinyl.com/
les labels de Detroit se sont mis il y a quelques mois au mp3s. Il faut bien s'adapter. Du neuf, du vieux, du bon, du mou, du payant et du bon gratos ...

- http://www.westendrecords.com/
LE label West End qui met son catalogue en ligne, pour les amateurs de disco et house, il y a du tres tres bon la dedans.

- http://www.tonality.ca/
Site canadien interessant dans le fait qu'il vend aussi des ebooks et des audio books. Pas encore teste.

- http://213.238.35.181/     ---    Playwordandsound
Catalogue sympa, prix corrects et interfaces pas trop mechante. Surtout de la minimale, mais pas mal d'autres styles.

Voila, deja avec ca, y'a du choix. Malheureusement ce genre de site n'existe pas pour tous les styles. J'avais cependant trouve un site du genre il y a un an environ, avec du funk, du rock, du hip hop, mais un probleme de disque dur m'a fait perdre l'url et je n'ai jamais pu le retrouver.


----------



## WebOliver (28 Juillet 2006)

Merci Chang.  J'en profite pour signaler que sur iGeneration j'avais lanc&#233; un fil comprenant une liste non exhaustive, et &#224; compl&#233;ter, des disquaires en ligne proposant de la musique compatible avec l'iPod. 

En ce moment j'&#233;coute souvent la Plan&#232;te Bleue sur Couleur 3. J'ai d&#233;couvert des perles issues des quatre coins du monde. Notamment la chanteuse isra&#233;lienne d'origine y&#233;m&#233;nite Ofra Haza.


----------



## teo (28 Juillet 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Merci Chang.  J'en profite pour signaler que sur iGeneration j'avais lancé un fil comprenant une liste non exhaustive, et à compléter, des disquaires en ligne proposant de la musique compatible avec l'iPod.
> 
> En ce moment j'écoute souvent la Planète Bleue sur Couleur 3. J'ai découvert des perles issues des quatre coins du monde. Notamment la chanteuse israélienne d'origine yéménite Ofra Haza.




Et Chang citait sans le nommer... -pfdls-

rendons donc aussi à César...

_Pour OfraHaza, j'ai un live à Montreux pas dégueu :love: On le trouve aisément en CHuisse il me semble _


----------



## WebOliver (28 Juillet 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> _Pour OfraHaza, j'ai un live à Montreux pas dégueu :love: On le trouve aisément en CHuisse il me semble _



Oui, je l'ai croisé sur l'iTMS.


----------



## bompi (28 Juillet 2006)

Chang a dit:
			
		

> Une pettie liste des disquaires en ligne :
> 
> - www.bleep.com
> du mp3 192 a 320, parfois du FLAC, tres interessant niveau tarif puisau'un album vous reviendra a 10$.
> ...



Notons que Bleep expose clairement que ses MP3 n'ont pas de DRM. Ils considèrent que les gens qui achètent sur leur site ne doivent pas être tenus pour des criminels en puissance _par défaut_ ... Rien que pour cela, ils ont mérité ma sympathie et l'emplette subséquente de "In A Space, Outta Sound" de Nightmares On Wax.
L'album a l'air plutôt sympathique, lui aussi.

Comme diraient les Satellites, ce qu'il nous faut, après tout, c'est du groove et des souris


----------



## Chang (30 Juillet 2006)

Le dernier Luke Vibert aka Kerrier District, sortit sur Rephlex (label qui a sortit Chosen Lords dont on a parle plus haut) ... acid disco toussa, ke du bon, dommage que ce soit un poil court ...

Aciiiiiiiiiiid  !!!!! ( c )


----------



## squarepusher (30 Juillet 2006)

Chang a dit:
			
		

> Le dernier Luke Vibert aka Kerrier District, sortit sur Rephlex (label qui a sortit Chosen Lords dont on a parle plus haut) ... acid disco toussa, ke du bon, dommage que ce soit un poil court ...
> 
> Aciiiiiiiiiiid  !!!!! ( c )




oh Kerrier Disrict 2 ...il me le faut !!! le premier était génial !


----------



## NED (31 Juillet 2006)

L'album !
50% de tueries....





 
​


----------



## Aurélie85 (31 Juillet 2006)

Chang a dit:
			
		

> Une pettie liste des disquaires en ligne :
> 
> - www.bleep.com
> du mp3 192 a 320, parfois du FLAC, tres interessant niveau tarif puisau'un album vous reviendra a 10$.
> ...




Merci beaucu!


----------



## bompi (31 Juillet 2006)

flatteuse ...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (3 Août 2006)

Si cette nouvelle version de KM a perdu en vigueur, elle a certainement gagné en qualité.  
Merci bien, et sans honteuse flagornerie, à Amok pour son post sur les Stones mais aussi au -pfdls- pour cette info. Je l'avais dans mes signets depus un moment, mais ça m'a permis d'y retourner.  


Quelle musique donc? Même si j'ai un peu de mal à sortir de ça :love: j'écoute quelques petites B.O., bienheureuses musiques qui accompagnent nos films favoris. Si un mauvais film ne peut pas être rattrapé avec une bande-son du tonnerre, un bon film possède nécessairement une musique à son niveau. 
On connait tous les musiques des films de Tarantino... j'ai une petite préférence pour celle-ci : 




Certaines B.O. font le film. Sans elles, plus rien. Je pense forcément à ça : 



_"We're on a mission from god." _

Et puis d'autres, plus discrètes, mais aussi puissantes si on y prête un peu d'attention. Celle-là, je l'ai ressorti hier après avoir vu une pub dans un arrêt de bus. Vous l'avez vu aussi, la pub. Le film peut-être pas. La BO non plus. Mais ça vaut le coup.


----------



## bompi (3 Août 2006)

M'&#233;tant fait chouraver mon iPod Mini Vert, j'ai ressorti le Shuffle de sa bo&#238;te &#224; poussi&#232;re et l'ai mis &#224; jour.
Du coup, c'est al&#233;atoire :
- Biosphere : Geir Jenssen excelle &#224; alterner un _ambiant_ tr&#232;s introspectif avec un _ambiant_ naturaliste (&#231;a ressemble &#224; un fjord, par moment, je trouve)
- Scanner est toujours aussi flippant
- Thievery Corporation et Tosca proposent leur groove _easy-listening_ avec d&#233;licatesse, parfait pour se requinquer lorsqu'un r&#233;seau vous r&#233;siste absolument
- Bill Evans est sublime pour l'&#233;ternit&#233; (au moins) avec "Here's That Rainy Day" et "A Time For Love" ("Alone") : pour qui ne sait pas ce que &#233;l&#233;gance et classe veulent dire ...
- Buscemi pour se ravigoter un brin, parfait pour filer entre les grosses gouttes de ce midi tr&#232;s parisien
- Histoire de se rappeler que femme et enfants ne sont pas encore rentr&#233;s "Love Remembered" de Wojciech Kilar, musique du fantastique "Dracula" de Coppola
- Avec OUI-OUI, "Serrons nous les coudes" dans "Ma maison", pour ne plus penser que "Mon patron est formidable" et que je ne suis pas encore en vacances mais dans "La Ville"
- Le temps d'un caf&#233;, c'est "Take 5" de Thomas Fehlmann : groovy, &#233;lectronique, tout comme j'aime
- Surtout, &#233;viter de prendre de "Wrong decisions", comme le dit Alan Vega (avec Martin Rev, dans Suicide), morceau angoiss&#233; &#224; la ryhtmique d&#233;moniaque : du groove encore et toujours, avec un go&#251;t de terre et de cendre pour "Misery Train" (_cf._ les paroles).
- Allez, je vais arr&#234;ter, apr&#232;s une sourate de "Qu'ran" de Eno & Byrne et l'un des standards les plus beaux (&#224; mes oreilles) jou&#233; par _ze_ guitariste : "Minor Swing" par Django R. Beau &#224; en pleurer, que j'vous dis.


----------



## bompi (3 Août 2006)

Ouh la ! J'allais oublier, pour les anciens qui connaissent encore : "Shadazz" de Suicide (encore). F*ck ! C'est trop bien : de la pop avec un soup&#231;on d'anxiolytique ...


----------



## richard-deux (4 Août 2006)

En écoute aujourd'hui:





Ce n'est pas le disque du siècle mais cela se laisse écouter agréablement.
Le disque commence fort avec la chanson Roscoe mais s'essouffle peu à peu.

Finalement un bon disque pop/folk.


----------



## Amok (4 Août 2006)

En 1967, 3 membres du groupe britanique '_Bluesbreakers_' de John Mayall forment '_Peter's Green Fleetwood Mac_' : John McVie (bassiste), Mick Fleetwood (batteur) et Peter Green (chanteur et guitariste de qualit&#233; qui a remplac&#233; Eric Clapton au sein des Bluesbreakers), bient&#244;t rejoints par le guitariste Jeremy Spencer. Composant un blues-rock &#224; l'oppos&#233; des groupes anglais du moment (Jeff Beck, Yardbirds et Led zeppelin, par exemple) leurs albums contiennent des morceaux originaux (tel le 'Black Magic Woman' qui sera ensuite repris par Carlos Santana) et des reprises de standards du blues.

1969 voit l'arriv&#233;e de Danny Kirwan et le groupe s'organise autour de la structure compos&#233;e des trois guitaristes. Sous l'influence de substances clairement hallucinog&#232;nes, leur tourn&#233;e am&#233;ricaine est une d&#233;bauche de sons, d'improvisations de blues-rock et laisse dans le souvenir de ceux y ayant assist&#233; une impression extraordinaire de maturit&#233; teint&#233;e de chant du cygne. Impression qui ne tarde pas &#224; se confirmer puisque c'est &#224; cette &#233;poque que Peter Green quitte le groupe pour finir peu de temps apr&#232;s en h&#244;pital psychiatrique, le cerveau rong&#233; par la came.

Priv&#233; de leader (Green, en plus de chanter composait la majorit&#233; des morceaux), le groupe renomm&#233; '_Fleetwood mac_' est alors rejoint par la chanteuse Christine McVie, &#233;pouse du bassiste (et &#233;galement ex-chanteuse de Chicken Shack, bande presque confidentielle de bluesmen). Mais l'h&#233;moragie se poursuit : Jeremy Spencer, compl&#232;tement aware rejoint une secte en 1971 et Danny Kirwan, alcoolique,  part en 1972. Priv&#233; de ses guitaristes, le groupe semble bel et bien enterr&#233;.

C'est compter sans l'acharnement de Mick Fleetwood, qui part s'installer aux Etats-Unis. La rencontre avec Lindsey Buckhingam (guitariste et chanteur) et Stevie Nicks (chanteuse) va totalement modifier la donne et lancer un nouveau Fleetwood mac, orient&#233; pop-rock et qui d&#232;s le premier album (&#233;ponyme, 1975) rencontre le succ&#232;s. Mais c'est v&#233;ritablement avec Rumours (1977), vendu &#224; plus de 25 millions d'exemplaires que le groupe rentre dans la cour des grands.

Deux ans plus tard, la bombe Tusk (album pr&#233;sent&#233; ici) est dans les bacs. Aboutissement sublime de la nouvelle formation, les compositions se suivent sans se ressembler dans cet album fleuve (20 titres) que les suivants n'arriveront pas &#224; &#233;galer, malgr&#233; quelques r&#233;ussites (Tango In The Night, 1987).

La voix f&#233;line de Stevie Nicks, envoutante dans des balades comme "Sara" ou "Storms", se heurte &#224; celle de christine McVie, quasi masculine et &#224; celle de Buckhingam. Des guitares s&#232;ches griffent des sons &#233;lectriques sortis d'on ne sait o&#249; et les accords de Mick Fleetwood sont &#224; nul autre pareils. R&#233;ussite totale, Tusk fut, si mes renseignements sont exacts, le premier album commercialis&#233; &#224; &#234;tre enti&#232;rement enregistr&#233; en digital. Le son est absolument parfait et le moindre pincement de cordes est percu dans sa splendeur. Dommage que la version CD ne rende pas hommage &#224; la pochette du 33 tours d'origine, coffret luxueux gauffr&#233; contenant lui-m&#234;me 2 pochettes dans lesquelles se glissent 2 sous-pochettes de carton rigide !​


----------



## sonnyboy (4 Août 2006)

Même en musique il a bon gout, cet enfoiré !!!

Y a un chouette morceau de l'époque green, pour ceux qui aiment la gratte, c'est Oh well..

Tchuss..


----------



## Ed_the_Head (4 Août 2006)

fig. 5 a dit:
			
		

> *Album* : The Trials of Van Occupanther
> 
> *Artiste / Groupe* : Midlake
> 
> ...






			
				richarddeux a dit:
			
		

> En écoute aujourd'hui:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Amok (4 Août 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Certaines B.O. font le film. Sans elles, plus rien. Je pense forc&#233;ment &#224; &#231;a :
> 
> 
> 
> _"We're on a mission from god." _



"Sans elles, plus rien"... Hum, pas tout &#224; fait d'accord ! OK, les "Blues Brothers" n'est pas LE film du si&#232;cle dernier, mais c'est un moment de franche rigolade et de deuxi&#232;me degr&#233; pouss&#233; &#224; l'extr&#232;me , servi par deux acteurs dont on a vraiment l'impression qu'ils SONT les blues brothers ! Et quel casting ! Ils sont tous l&#224; ! 

Donc dans ce cas je dirais plut&#244;t que "certains films sont indissociables de leur musique". Et la version sans fin de "Sweet Home Chicago" (entre autres, TOUT est super dans cette BO) est, avouons le -en tout cas, moi je l'avoue - assez formidable !

Tiens, en parlant de film : j'esp&#232;re que vous avez vu "BARAKA", de Ron Fricke (le r&#233;alisateur du deuxi&#232;me volet de la trilogie "KATSI")...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (4 Août 2006)

Tu as raison. Des types qui roulent la nuit avec leurs paires de Ray-ban. Mythique. 

Tiens, en passant, quelqu'un aurait la date d'enregistrement de cet album (N'est-ce pas Sonnyboy ) ? Je ne trouve pas. 






_Edit : 5 octobre 1951... Pfiou, c'est pas tout jeune._


----------



## sonnyboy (4 Août 2006)

Je les ai tous vu...

La baraka, le coup d'sirrocco, le grand pardon...

Enorme...


----------



## Amok (4 Août 2006)

_Tu sais, cela a commencé il y a longtemps; il y a des mots de cette chanson qui ont 25 ans, il y avait la guerre, ca je le sais.
La Corée, l'Indochine, l'Algérie, le Viet-Nam, ca je ne sais pas. Et puis, il y avait des guerres civiles, aussi, un peu partout. Et j'étais mal marié. On ne sait jamais à qui la faute. C'est comme la guerre. Et puis la mort aussi; et il y avait cet écrivain que j'aimais, Jean-René Huguenin, qui venait de mourir, ou qui allait mourir, ou qui était mort, tout simplement. Il avait écrit dans son journal: "je ne dirais jamais plus : je t'aime", ou quelque chose comme ca. Ce sont les derniers mots de la chanson, n'est-ce pas ? Les premiers, c'est que j'avais lu dans un journal que le restaurant "Maxim's" avait ouvert une succursalle, comme on dit, à Pékin, en Chine. Mais c'était un jour aussi où il y avait eu plusieurs centaines de morts au Liban, je crois; oui, c'était après le Viet-Nam.

J'étais assez grand et fort pour la guerre. J'étais invulnérable, parce que j'étais né sous les bombes, et je n'avais jamais de chagrin, parce que je lisais toujours beaucoup de livres. Mais mon corps, mon coeur n'étaient pas conformes, et je n'ai pas été admis au 2eme régiment Etranger de parachutistes.

Je ne serais jamais officier. J'oubliais la guerre. Pourtant, elle était partout, avec de plus en plus d'horreur et de moins en moins de gloire. Mais tu sais, à Paris, rien de tout cela n'a jamais empêché personne de baiser, ou, du moins, d'y penser. Et moi, c'est vrai, j'aurais drôlement bien voulu être le fiancé d'une jeune garde rouge; on en voyait plein, en photo, sur les magazines. Et là, je n'étais pas marié; je désirais toutes les femmes. Et j'ai cru aimer.

Tu sais, la victoire et la défaite, c'est pareil: ca se traduit par des larmes. A l'amour comme à la guerre.
On efface finalement ces larmes; il ne reste que l'ombre de la douleur, mais on y voit avec certitude que la guerre vous a trompée, que l'amour était menteur, comme l'odeur de la poudre, et qu'on a aimé jusqu'au bruit des armes. Alors cette douleur, dont la trace était vaine, on est tenté d'y voir le seul bonheur qui reste : au moins, on a pleuré.

Si au moins on pouvait retrouver cette souffrance, et s'arracher le coeur comme on dégraffe une grenade, comme avant, avec les mêmes océans solitaires tout autour, comme avant. On va bien sur les tombes, comme si on voulait se réchauffer avec des cendres.

Et un jour on est ivre, on chante, dans les bars, pour boire d'avantage. Mais...

On n'a plus la même force. Tout mêne à la mort. On se débarrasse en faisant le malin avec sa vie, on est orgueilleux, on a découvert les voluptés de l'aviation civile, et mes quatre-vingt quinze kilos n'ont rien perdu de leur allure guerrière, mais on se jure que l'on se contente de mourir.
Tu sais, il faut le miracle que je t'ai rencontrée, pour finir par faire une chanson de tout ca.

_P. Léotard. A propos de_ "A l'amour comme à la guerre".
_​


----------



## Amok (4 Août 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Je les ai tous vu...
> 
> La baraka, le coup d'sirrocco, le grand pardon...
> 
> Enorme..


_Tu me navres &#224; un point dont tu n'as pas id&#233;e !_ &#169;Doqu&#233;ville. 



			
				Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Tu as raison. Des types qui roulent la nuit avec leurs paires de Ray-ban. Mythique.



Cela n'a rien de mythique : SonnyBoy et moi-m&#234;me avons la m&#234;me manie.


----------



## sonnyboy (4 Août 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> _Tu me navres à un point dont tu n'as pas idée !_ ©Doquéville.
> 
> 
> 
> Cela n'a rien de mythique : SonnyBoy et moi-même avons la même manie.



Ma foi, c'est exact...


----------



## Amok (4 Août 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ma foi, c'est exact...



Les Blues Brothers, à côté, c'est de la rigolade pour campeurs. Le passage de la frontière italienne se fait aux accords de feu Lee Hooker et c'est d'un oeil oxydé que nos deux compères vont ensuite, l'air las mais impérial (quand même), observer les bikinis sur les plages transalpines. Qui n'a jamais vu ce spectacle ne peut pas parler stars.


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Août 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Les Blues Brothers, à côté, c'est de la rigolade pour campeurs. Le passage de la frontière italienne se fait aux accords de feu Lee Hooker et c'est d'un oeil oxydé que nos deux compères vont ensuite, l'air las mais impérial (quand même), observer les bikinis sur les plages transalpines. Qui n'a jamais vu ce spectacle ne peut pas parler stars.



:love::love::love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Août 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> :love::love::love:



Adepte du trikini ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Août 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Adepte du trikini ?



ou du kunu...


----------



## macmarco (4 Août 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> ou du kunu...




Sur l'Archipel du Thuvoatou, j'imagine.


----------



## sonnyboy (4 Août 2006)

Et pis on dira ce qu'on voudra, mais tout de suite, dés que t'es plus en France... ben, c'est une aut' culture...


----------



## squarepusher (4 Août 2006)

je m'écoute tous les mixs qu'il y a là-dessus
audioFamilies


----------



## bompi (4 Août 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Et pis on dira ce qu'on voudra, mais tout de suite, dés que t'es plus en France... ben, c'est une aut' culture...


C'est vrai : dès que tu arrives à Marseille, c'est complètement différent ...


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Août 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai : dès que tu arrives à Marseille, c'est complètement différent ...



Cétait drole ça ???


----------



## reineman (5 Août 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Même en musique il a bon gout, cet enfoiré !!!
> 
> Y a un chouette morceau de l'époque green, pour ceux qui aiment la gratte, c'est Oh well..
> 
> Tchuss..



peter green, il a jamais su etre inventif...niveau du blues...c'est juste un bon plagieur.
pas de quoi fouetter un chat....un peu un faussaire, meme...les versions de peter green et jeremy spencer sont de pafaites copies du chicago blues, mais ça va pas plus loin...c'est un peu comme jj rebillard quoi...un shredder.
Tempere un peu ton ardeur...si tu veux passer pour un mec crédible, niveau de la six cordes.

sinon, mon conseil du mois , c'est 'the raconteurs , broken boy soldier'... avec jack white, des white stripes.excellentissime.


----------



## reineman (5 Août 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> _Tu sais, cela a commencé il y a longtemps; il y a des mots de cette chanson qui ont 25 ans, il y avait la guerre, ca je le sais.
> La Corée, l'Indochine, l'Algérie, le Viet-Nam, ca je ne sais pas. Et puis, il y avait des guerres civiles, aussi, un peu partout. Et j'étais mal marié. On ne sait jamais à qui la faute. C'est comme la guerre. Et puis la mort aussi; et il y avait cet écrivain que j'aimais, Jean-René Huguenin, qui venait de mourir, ou qui allait mourir, ou qui était mort, tout simplement. Il avait écrit dans son journal: "je ne dirais jamais plus : je t'aime", ou quelque chose comme ca. Ce sont les derniers mots de la chanson, n'est-ce pas ? Les premiers, c'est que j'avais lu dans un journal que le restaurant "Maxim's" avait ouvert une succursalle, comme on dit, à Pékin, en Chine. Mais c'était un jour aussi où il y avait eu plusieurs centaines de morts au Liban, je crois; oui, c'était après le Viet-Nam.
> 
> J'étais assez grand et fort pour la guerre. J'étais invulnérable, parce que j'étais né sous les bombes, et je n'avais jamais de chagrin, parce que je lisais toujours beaucoup de livres. Mais mon corps, mon coeur n'étaient pas conformes, et je n'ai pas été admis au 2eme régiment Etranger de parachutistes.
> _​



j'ai déja entendu ce truc...c'est une sorte de mauvais livre audio travesti en disque postiche si ma mémoire parle juste.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (5 Août 2006)

T'es gentil, mais casser les goûts d'autrui n'est pas du tout le but de ce fil. Je te renvoie à au post de teo qui parle un peu de ça. 

...

Le 1er décembre 1981 était enregistré un live de folie, pour les 30 ans de Jaco. 
_no comment. _


----------



## Amok (5 Août 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> T'es gentil, mais casser les go&#251;ts d'autrui n'est pas du tout le but de ce fil.


Mais il ne casse pas les go&#251;ts des autres : soit il n'aime vraiment pas (ce qui est son droit le plus l&#233;gitime), soit il est contre _par principe_. L&#224; o&#249; cette approche est un peu &#233;trange, c'est que comme il a fait de ce principe une attitude de posteur, m&#234;me si il commet une r&#233;ponse intelligente, personne ne va la lire. 

C'est tr&#232;s difficile de se forger une image de mec d&#233;testable, de l'imposer, et de la faire accepter sans passer pour un casse-*******s sans inter&#234;t. Vu qu'il est inscrit depuis un bon moment d&#233;j&#224;, il ne faudra plus attendre longtemps pour savoir si Reineman en est capable.


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Août 2006)

&#192; propos de Fleetwood mac et d'autres  Les groupes et les morceaux sont situ&#233;s dans leur contexte historique et il y a des extraits musicaux


----------



## Ed_the_Head (5 Août 2006)

Si l'attaque avait &#233;t&#233; faite sur un autre posteur et &#224; propos d'une pochette d'Herv&#233; Villard, ma r&#233;action eut &#233;t&#233; la m&#234;me. Tu connais ma position &#224; propos de ce fil, on en a discut&#233; il y a quelques semaines quand le bar a &#233;t&#233; ferm&#233;. 
Je trouve simplement dommage, bien qu'&#233;tant au courant de la r&#233;putation du zigomard en question, de poster 2 fois de suite sur le m&#234;me ton... D'autant qu'il n'a pas tout &#224; fait tord sur le premier.  








_edit : ceci dit, nous sommes bien d'accord. _


----------



## bompi (5 Août 2006)

C'est &#231;a, le truc qui te chagrine ? D'&#234;tre d'accord avec lui ?  
Cela dit Fleetwood Mac, cela fait une &#233;ternit&#233; que je n'en ai pas entendu. Je ne me souvenais pas du style du groupe.

Je suis toujours &#224; mon Shuffle, o&#249; d&#233;cid&#233;ment il m'a mis des trucs de-ci de-l&#224;. Dont :
- The Wolfgang Press : un groupe du label 4AD qui n'a jamais vraiment perc&#233; de ce c&#244;t&#233; de la manche ; dommage car c'&#233;tait pas mal du tout : inspiration qui m&#234;le pop/&#233;lectro/groove et des m&#233;lodies int&#233;ressantes
- Les musiques de The Bourne Identity / The Bourne Supremacy : excellents films d'espionnage et belle bande-son de John Powell
- L'imp&#233;rissable Harold Budd : en vitesse, il ne d&#233;passe jamais la noire et reste le plus souvent du c&#244;t&#233; de la blanche ; pas du tout tatum-esque, donc  Ambiant et tout &#231;a
- Kraftwerk : tr&#232;s bien quand on n'a pas envie de "six cordes"  (aucune corde, en fait) Music non stop, quoi.
- Amon Tobin : musique du jeu Splinter Cell et autres titres ; pour ceux qui pensent que la musique &#233;lectronique est plate comme une limande ... ici c'est plein d'asp&#233;rit&#233;s et de syncopes ; ca tient &#233;veill&#233;.

Mais du blues, mince, y en a pas ...


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Août 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> peter green, il a jamais su etre inventif...niveau du blues...c'est juste un bon plagieur.
> pas de quoi fouetter un chat....un peu un faussaire, meme...les versions de peter green et jeremy spencer sont de pafaites copies du chicago blues, mais ça va pas plus loin...c'est un peu comme jj rebillard quoi...un shredder.
> Tempere un peu ton ardeur...si tu veux passer pour un mec crédible, niveau de la six cordes.
> 
> sinon, mon conseil du mois , c'est 'the raconteurs , broken boy soldier'... avec jack white, des white stripes.excellentissime.



Sache mon petit lapin, que Sonnyboy n'exprime aucune ardeur.

Il aime Peter Green, car Peter Green incarne bien mieux le blues, que tous les SRV de mes *******s (puisque tu parles de schredder...), personne ne lui demande d'inventer quoi que ce soit. Si il fallait inventer à chaque fois, plus personne ne jouerait plus rien depuis 50 ans.

S'il fallait inventer, il n'y aurait pas de guitaristes classiques, s'il fallait inventer il n'y aurait pas de standards de jazz... Ce qu'il faut, petit sodomite, c'est interpréter...

Peter Green, est un vrai mec... avec des vraies faiblesses, qui a suivi un vrai chemin...

Il semble être de retour parmi nous ces dernières années (pour l'avoir vu en concert, je peux témoigner et dire, qu'il n'est quand même, pas tout à fait là...) il est vieux, il est fatigué... mais tout seul avec une gratte il joue robert johnson comme jamais Clapton ne le fera.

Et il faut jouer Robert Johnson, même si on invente pas, sinon les gens comme toi, qui croient être des puristes l'oublieront, au profit de Jimi Hendrix, qui lui était un vrai nase.

See you.


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Août 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Si l'attaque avait été faite sur un autre posteur et à propos d'une pochette d'Hervé Villard, ma réaction eut été la même. Tu connais ma position à propos de ce fil, on en a discuté il y a quelques semaines quand le bar a été fermé.
> Je trouve simplement dommage, bien qu'étant au courant de la réputation du zigomard en question, de poster 2 fois de suite sur le même ton... D'autant qu'il n'a pas tout à fait tord sur le premier.
> 
> 
> ...



Moi je me suis permi de répondre parce qu'il parle de blues, et qu'il en parle mal.

Mais sinon j'aime bien son ton en général...

Sauf quand il dit du mal de Philippe léotard, qui lui aussi était un vrai mec.


----------



## reineman (5 Août 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Sache mon petit lapin, que Sonnyboy n'exprime aucune ardeur.
> 
> Il aime Peter Green, car Peter Green incarne bien mieux le blues, que tous les SRV de mes *******s (puisque tu parles de schredder...), personne ne lui demande d'inventer quoi que ce soit. Si il fallait inventer à chaque fois, plus personne ne jouerait plus rien depuis 50 ans.
> 
> ...


Ma petite cucurbite potagère, mon escargot à bave argentée
-Décidément, en guitare, faut toujours que je t'explique tout.-
Quand je parle d'invention, je parle de l'invention d'un style...apporter quelque chose de nouveau 
une grille de blues y'a rien de plus simple, et meme si t'aimes pas, y'a une maniere de jouer n'importe quel standard de blues, à la hendrix, à la son house, à la clapton, à la steevie vai, à la bb.king, à la charley patton, à la freddy king, à la jeff beck, à la jimmy page, à la qui tu veux meme..mais pas à la peter green...voila, je lui trouve aucune personnalité six-cordique meme si il joue tres bien.
Apres des mecs qui jouent robert johnson comme robert johnson avec la meme gibson  le meme chapeau en sirotant la meme canned heat, t'en as des milliers...
bon j'te laisse et j'te filerais des références de bons disques de blues à écouter en mp, pasque t'as du trop abuser de dire straits là je sens...nan serieux..fleetwood mac!...faut pas abuser quoi!


----------



## Amok (5 Août 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> -Décidément, en guitare, faut toujours que je t'explique tout.-



Sonny, tu gardes ton calme, hein ?!


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Août 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> Ma petite cucurbite potag&#232;re, mon escargot &#224; bave argent&#233;e
> -D&#233;cid&#233;ment, en guitare, faut toujours que je t'explique tout.-
> Quand je parle d'invention, je parle de l'invention d'un style...apporter quelque chose de nouveau
> une grille de blues y'a rien de plus simple, et meme si t'aimes pas, y'a une maniere de jouer n'importe quel standard de blues, &#224; la hendrix, &#224; la son house, &#224; la clapton, &#224; la steevie vai, &#224; la bb.king, &#224; la charley patton, &#224; la freddy king, &#224; la jeff beck, &#224; la jimmy page, &#224; la qui tu veux meme..mais pas &#224; la peter green...voila, je lui trouve aucune personnalit&#233; six-cordique meme si il joue tres bien.
> ...



Bon, bon... autant pour moi...

J'avoue... je suis fan de steve Vai, et de Joe Satriani...

Et je rejoue Pink Floyd note &#224; note dans ma chambre... devant ma glace...

Je m'excuse.

Peter Green c'est qu'un gros nase, il pue.

En plus j'suis m&#234;me pas Homo, c'est dire si le mec est irr&#233;cup&#233;rable...


----------



## bompi (5 Août 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> ... Si il fallait inventer à chaque fois, plus personne ne jouerait plus rien depuis 50 ans. ...


Dans ces 50 ans il y a quand même eu des gens qui ont inventé des musiques n'ayant rien à voir (structurellement) avec ce qui se faisait avant. Et toutes ces musiques ne sont pas forcément inécoutables ...
C'était juste un apparté, comme ça : on n'est _pas_ obligé de toujours reprendre les mêmes éléments, certains inventent encore.

Cela étant, je suis d'accord sur le fond avec notre bon SonnyBoy : l'interprétation n'est pas rien

[il est d'un calme, SB ... Là, je suis scié]


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Août 2006)

Découvert Curlee Wurlee, ces jours-ci...
http://www.curleewurlee.com/

Et en relisant cette page et la précédente, je me dit que en cette saison, en bagnole roulant au bord de la Méditerranée, une petite bombasse sous amphés qui massacre un vieil hammond en chantant des conneries, ça le fait bien plus qu'un vieux gratteux alcoolo qui s'astique le manche... 
Le reste... On verra à l'automne


----------



## teo (9 Août 2006)

squarepusher a dit:
			
		

> je m'écoute tous les mixs qu'il y a là-dessus
> audioFamilies


J'ai déjà les 3 premiers mix sur les 7, j'étais inscrit y'a longtemps.
Malgré ma réinscription à la newsletter sur le site (pas d'email reçu), les liens sont HS.

La _Families_ serait-elle en vacances prolongées ?


----------



## bompi (10 Août 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Découvert Curlee Wurlee, ces jours-ci...
> http://www.curleewurlee.com/
> 
> Et en relisant cette page et la précédente, je me dit que en cette saison, en bagnole roulant au bord de la Méditerranée, une petite bombasse sous amphés qui massacre un vieil hammond en chantant des conneries, ça le fait bien plus qu'un vieux gratteux alcoolo qui s'astique le manche...
> Le reste... On verra à l'automne



Curlee Wurlee, pour moi, c'était une délicieuse friandise de Cadbury ... Une sorte d'entrelacs de caramel enrobé de chocolat au lait. Gracieuse bonté ! c'était si bon !


----------



## bompi (11 Août 2006)

Ce soir, ce sont des compilations baléariques pas mal du tout, notamment "Las Salinas sessions #3", très bien ficelée (il y a même du véritable N.O.W. dedans). On n'est parfois pas si loin de Kruder und Dorfmeister.

Et sinon, joie, volupté, félicité ! J'ai retrouvé "Musique pour les plantes vertes", la compilation _ambient_ de F-Comm, parue il y a dix ans. Excellent album, bien équilibré entre _ambient_ et _easy listening_, rarement mièvre (quoique Nova Nova, parfois) et souvent inspirée (DJ Cam et autres p'tits gars assez malins).


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Août 2006)

Noeud vBull.


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Août 2006)

​
Une voix tr&#232;s particuli&#232;re pour un personnage tr&#232;s particulier &#224; d&#233;couvrir en cliquant sur la pochette du disque  &#192; &#233;couter si vous aimez  : "I'm like a bird now".


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (12 Août 2006)

*Si vous aimez le non conforme*
et la d&#233;structuration, si vous aimez la crois&#233;e des chemins, si vous &#234;tes amateur d'uneasy listening, d'avant-garde et d'in&#233;dit alors ce disque est fait pour vous.

Une sorte d'amas anarchique de samples, un bric &#224; brac musical aux confluents du rock et de l'&#233;lectro, un bric &#224; brac de m&#233;lodies entass&#233;es qui s'av&#232;re au final fort sympathique. Peut &#234;tre avez vous connu il y a quelques ann&#233;es Bosco, duo &#233;lectro fran&#231;ais agit&#233; qui d&#233;capait la moquette ? Voici la suite de leurs m&#233;faits sous une autre forme.

Voil&#224; de la musique qui n'accompagnera pas avec bonheur les repas de famille dominicaux, nous sommes ici devant un manifeste du trifouillage qui ne se destine visiblement pas au grand public. Mais pour qui n'aime pas la musique aseptis&#233;e il y a une porte ouverte.
Les amateurs d'Aphex Twin, Mr Oizo ou autres Squarepusher devraient sans aucun doute y jeter une oreille.


----------



## squarepusher (13 Août 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> J'ai d&#233;j&#224; les 3 premiers mix sur les 7, j'&#233;tais inscrit y'a longtemps.
> Malgr&#233; ma r&#233;inscription &#224; la newsletter sur le site (pas d'email re&#231;u), les liens sont HS.
> 
> La _Families_ serait-elle en vacances prolong&#233;es ?


ben je comprends pas chez moi le t&#233;l&#233;chargement des mix marche impec a cette adresse :http://audiofamilies.com/
je rentre mon adresse email et je lance facilement le t&#233;l&#233;chargement r&#233;essaye pour compl&#233;ter ta collection!!
autrement moi en ce moment j'&#233;coute ****pony - Children Of Love 







edit : on me censure sur macg&#233;n&#233;ration !


----------



## SirG (17 Août 2006)

Ben &#231;&#224; fait un bout de temps que je n't&#233;ais pas venu dans ce sujet.

Voil&#224; pour l'&#233;coute du moment.






Le concert de la Grand'Place d'Arras tout fra&#238;chement re&#231;u de ce matin. Dingue, je m'entends crier.


----------



## Eul Mulot (17 Août 2006)

Killer Queen - Queen-

Edith: Morceau sublime, un solo absolument terrible ( que j'essaie de r&#233;it&#233;rer sur ma guitare, avec moins d'&#233;motion bien entendu ^^ )


----------



## EtVlan (18 Août 2006)

J'écoute la pièce #4 de l'album «Partir» de Qbanito et je dois dire que c'est hyper bien et très ensoleillé.

_Qbanito signe une entente chez Universal France et chez les Disques Tox au Québec. Le « reggaeton » franco-cubain de Qbanito a littéralement séduit les maisons de disques qui ont vu dans sa musique, une couleur, un rythme et un charme uniques. Un véritable coup de foudre._

Qbanito

Dans l'onglet «Musique et Vidéo» sélectionnez la 4e piste «Maria», ma préférée...


----------



## jeromemac (18 Août 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> La version 1, La version 2, La version 3.
> 
> 
> Je cite le dernier post de Benjamin, en exergue de la réouverture, peut-être provisoire de ce fil.
> ...



perso c'est tout sauf le rap, la musique classique à part pour chacun quelque exception, pour le rap par exemple j'aime bien mano ou mc solaar (sauf quand il chante chez les enfoirés  )
sinon ce qui me vient à l'esprit:
- Europe (the final countdown)
- cranberies (zombie)
- madonna
- red hot chili peppers
- techno
- dance (surtout des années 95)
- hard core ...
- soldat louis (du rhum des femmes...)
- regliss (met de l'huile)

ouala


----------



## macinside (18 Août 2006)

je viens de tomber la dessus :love:


----------



## Aurélie85 (19 Août 2006)

et moi sur celui-ci:






&#231;a swing!


----------



## SveDec (20 Août 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je viens de tomber la dessus :love:


Bon disque, la musique n'est pas très travaillée (à part les percu évidemment), mais les textes sont bien rodés, et le duo rajoute de l'énergie (dans les duels proprement dit, "Si tu te fais" par exemple, ça n'arrête pas ^^)


----------



## Dahas (20 Août 2006)

Un must pour les amateurs de l'époque ou la pop était synonyme de qualité :






Simple Minds - New Gold dream (81 82 83 84) 

:love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Août 2006)

Dahas a dit:
			
		

> Un must pour les amateurs de l'époque ou la pop était synonyme de qualité



A l'heure actuelle, il n'existe encore aucune étude scientifique sérieuse qui puisse le prouver...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (20 Août 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> A l'heure actuelle, il n'existe encore aucune étude scientifique sérieuse qui puisse le prouver...


La voix de la sagesse. Mes respects.


----------



## Dahas (21 Août 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> A l'heure actuelle, il n'existe encore aucune étude scientifique sérieuse qui puisse le prouver...



Si si, pour les amateurs de ce genre de musique. Entre les débuts de Depeche Mode, les premiers New-Order ou encore Ultravox, cet album est un must


----------



## WebOliver (21 Août 2006)

J'ai d&#233;couvert, The Album Leaf, Amina, Laurie Anderson, Karl Biscuit, Dadawas, Stefan Micus, Otis Teck, Bernhard Fleischmann, Ofra Haza, Telefon Tel Aviv, Woob, et tant d'autres... Tout &#231;a sur la Plan&#232;te Bleue (diffus&#233;e sur Couleur 3). 

On voyage du Canada en Chine, en passant par la Palestine et le Br&#233;sil...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (21 Août 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> On voyage du Canada en Chine, en passant par la Palestine et le Br&#233;sil...



*Tr&#232;s certainement mon bon Ouebo*
mais je viens subrepticement au passage opiner sans aucun rapport que Telefon Tel Aviv est un groupe... am&#233;ricain.





:rateau:


----------



## teo (22 Août 2006)

_La Planète Bleue_ ça embellissait mes dimanches après-midi... des réveils heureux au milieu des vaches, au milieu de la Genève Internationale * :love: :love:


Message personnel: Personne a du _Nessie le gentil monstre du Loch Ness_. Ca passait sur Couleur 3 il y a bien longtemps... je dois avoir quelques trucs en stock à la cave mais j'aimerai bien la version DVD Collector  

_Mmhmhmhmhmmmhmhmhmh_ disait toujours Nessie :love:




_* si si c'était possible à l'époque de se réveiller aux sons des clarines en dessous de l'Hôtel Intercontinental  :love:  Rare mais possible _


----------



## Berthold (22 Août 2006)

Jed&#233;couvre Devin Townsend sur le DVD qui accompagne ce CD :




Je croyais avoir affaire &#224; du Trash metal in&#233;coutable, et bien non. Oh bien s&#251;r, il faut aimer le son gras et m&#233;talleux, mais c'est tr&#232;s bien construit, et l'ensemble pencherait plut&#244;t c&#244;t&#233; progressif. &#192; d&#233;couvrir si les sons satur&#233;s ne vous effraient pas (Il a quand m&#234;me une dr&#244;le de tronche, mais &#231;a n'influe pas sur le son )


----------



## Patamach (22 Août 2006)

Dahas a dit:
			
		

> Un must pour les amateurs de l'époque ou la pop était synonyme de qualité :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



De cette période je retiendrais plutot des groupes "post punk" plus que "synth-pop"  comme The Gun Club (Miami - chef d'oeuvre qui a bcp inspiré B.Cantat), Joy Division ou même les 1er Siouxsie.

Tous ces synthés 80s ont pas super bien vieilli a part peut être les New Orders du début ou qqs trcks par ci par là.

Mais alors franchement Simple Minds je n'en retiendrai pas grand chose si ce n'est une musique très pompeuse et sans relief pour meeting politique du RPR 

Sinon pour finir sur une note optimiste un petit disque de rock indé pas dégueu qui me rappelle bcp The Fall. Diaboliquement efficace et simple comme une grande baffe dans la gueule du dirlo (fan de Simple Minds ): Art Brut

C'est pas nouveau mais ca fait du bien de se decrasser les oreilles à coup de larsen et paroles primitives.


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Août 2006)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> De cette période je retiendrais plutot des groupes "post punk" plus que "synth-pop"  comme The Gun Club (Miami - chef d'oeuvre qui a bcp inspiré B.Cantat), Joy Division ou même les 1er Siouxsie.
> 
> Tous ces synthés 80s ont pas super bien vieilli a part peut être les New Orders du début ou qqs trcks par ci par là.
> 
> Mais alors franchement Simple Minds je n'en retiendrai pas grand chose si ce n'est une musique très pompeuse et sans relief pour meeting politique du RPR



Malheureux, tu ne SAIS pas...


----------



## Patamach (22 Août 2006)

My little brother just discovered Rock & Roll 
There's a noise in his head, and he's out of control


----------



## Patamach (22 Août 2006)

*Tortoise* - *Coffret 3 CD + 1 DVD *sur Thrill Jokey en Edition Limitée
Regroupant faces B et inédits + leur 1er album "Rhythms, Resolutions & Clusters"

Tortoise est un groupe intrumental de Chicago melant avec (grand) talent rock, electronica, jazz et dub. 
Toujours envoutant, parfois chiant, Tortoise ne laisse pas indifférent.
Si un jour je devais m'exiler sur une île déserte j'emporterai avec moi un exemplaire de TNT.
Le coffret est très bien fait et musicalement on peux le comparer en qualité à TNT, Standards ou Millions Now Leaving ... Bref du très très bon.
Et le tout pour 16!!






:style:


----------



## Lorhkan (22 Août 2006)

Le piano est habituellement peu pr&#233;sent dans la musique celtique, mais ici les jigs et autres reels sont reprises au piano de mani&#232;re &#233;tonnante et surtout... virevoltante !
Le piano est donc l'instrument ma&#238;tre de cet album qui reprend quelques classiques du traditionnel irlandais, accompagn&#233; ici ou l&#224; de bodhran, de concertina, de guitare ou bien de uillean pipes...

Pour les amateurs de celtique, &#224; d&#233;couvrir !


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2006)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> De cette période je retiendrais plutot des groupes "post punk" plus que "synth-pop"  comme The Gun Club (Miami - chef d'oeuvre qui a bcp inspiré B.Cantat), Joy Division ou même les 1er Siouxsie.
> Tous ces synthés 80s ont pas super bien vieilli a part peut être les New Orders du début ou qqs trcks par ci par là.



Ouaip. Et même que j'ajouterai (entre autres) *A Certain Ratio* à la liste. Là en écoute *All Night Party* :love:






Pour le bla-bla c'est *ici*.


Sinon, pour poursuivre ds la joie et la bonne humeur, en écoute en boucle, et déjà cités par fig. 5: *frustration* :style: :style: :style:

No trouble!


----------



## richard-deux (23 Août 2006)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> Sinon pour finir sur une note optimiste un petit disque de rock ind&#233; pas d&#233;gueu qui me rappelle bcp The Fall. Diaboliquement efficace et simple comme une grande baffe dans la gueule du dirlo (fan de Simple Minds ): Art Brut
> 
> C'est pas nouveau mais ca fait du bien de se decrasser les oreilles &#224; coup de larsen et paroles primitives.



Je les ai vu &#224; la Cigale en juin dernier.  
Ils ont eu un accueil assez froid, le public venait pour Brian Jonestown Massacre.

C'est con parfois le public. :rateau:  

Je ne connais pas un seul album de Art Brut mais comme tu le dis ils "d&#233;crassent les oreilles &#224; coup de larsen et paroles primitives". :love:

Sinon, en ce moment, j'&#233;coute l'extrait du prochain album du groupe Kasabian: Empire.
La vid&#233;o est sympa.

Ici


----------



## Patamach (23 Août 2006)

Dans la jungle des compils electro mixés il n'est pas évident de faire le tri.
J'en écoute en moyenne une 20aine par mois. Seules qqs une sortent du lot, dont celle-ci:
*Kill the DJ: The Dysfunctional Family - Mixed by Chloe & Yvan Smagghe

*De vrais perles electro, introuvables ou uniquement en white label. Tempo assez lent, proche des compos de John Carpenter ou Moroder.

Du très bon pour siroter une vodka martini à poil sur son canapé club rouge chaussé de ses rayban. :style:


*





*


----------



## elKBron (23 Août 2006)

Wir sind Helden ... die Reklamation, Von hier an Blind ... j'aime la langue allemande, j'aime la culture allemande, j'aime les allemandes 









&#224; noter : un album est sorti derni&#232;rement en France, qui est un best of des 2 albums sus-cit&#233;s... une bonne mani&#232;re d'approcher le groupe et son univers rock n roll 

n'en d&#233;plaise &#224; certains, la voix de la chanteuse est parfois un peu na&#239;ve, rendant parfois cette musique seulement bonne pour les ados. Mais finalement , qu importe, mon mac aime beaucoup cette musique l&#224;, avec une pr&#233;f&#233;rence pour :love:Guten Tag, Von hier an Blind et Gekommen um zu bleiben.:love:

Peut vous aider &#224; aimer cette langue merveilleuse 

C'est mon coup de coeur de ces derniers mois


----------



## Dahas (24 Août 2006)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> Mais alors franchement Simple Minds je n'en retiendrai pas grand chose si ce n'est une musique très pompeuse et sans relief pour meeting politique du RPR



Euh tu te la racontes un peu là... C'est pas fute fute de politiser pour dénigrer surtout quand il s'agit de goûts musicaux, enfin bon, on compense ce qu'on peut avec le peu qu'on a...
Ca serait comme dire que Front 242 a mal vieilli ou Xmal Deutschland sont inécoutable avec le temps. Faut arrêter la trip ado "'tain personne n'aime la bonne zik, ils écoutent tous des merdes"  

Allez pour la route et à conseiller à... tout le monde  :

Trisomie 21 - First Songs (compil)


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (24 Août 2006)

Dahas a dit:
			
		

> Un must pour les amateurs de l'&#233;poque ou la pop &#233;tait synonyme de qualit&#233;





			
				Dahas a dit:
			
		

> Faut arr&#234;ter le trip ado "''tain personne n'aime la bonne zik, ils &#233;coutent tous des merdes"




*Le trip nostalgique*
c'est pas &#231;a non plus.


----------



## Dahas (24 Août 2006)

A la diff&#233;rence que je dis aimer une musique, la pop des ann&#233;es 80. Je parle de Pop, il me parle de New-wave semi-indus et electro... Il n'a pas saisit &#224; quels amateurs je m'adressais, il pense peut-etre qu'il n'y a eut qu'un genre musicale pendant cette p&#233;riode


----------



## Ed_the_Head (24 Août 2006)

Dahas a dit:
			
		

> A la diff&#233;rence que je dis aimer une musique, la pop des ann&#233;es 80. Je parle de Pop, il me parle de New-wave semi-indus et electro... Il n'a pas saisit &#224; quels amateurs je m'adressais, il pense peut-etre qu'il n'y a eut qu'un genre musicale pendant cette p&#233;riode


Et le m&#233;tal post-gothique &#224; tendance n&#233;o hiphop? 


Bon, sans plus d'infos, je re&#233;coute cet album en boucle. Peut-&#234;tre un des plus beaux albums de la folk-country-pop-bluegrass am&#233;ricaine.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (24 Août 2006)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> Dans la jungle des compils electro mixés il n'est pas évident de faire le tri.
> J'en écoute en moyenne une 20aine par mois. Seules qqs une sortent du lot, dont celle-ci:
> *Kill the DJ: The Dysfunctional Family - Mixed by Chloe & Yvan Smagghe*





*Autre mix sympathique*
Boogybytes vol.1 by Kiki.

Je n'affectionne pas particulièrement le genre dans la mesure où dans la jungle des sorties de mix il n'y a à mon sens pas grand chose qui sorte franchement du lot. Le précédent mix de Chloé intitulé "I hate dancing" m'avait personnellement assez ennuyé.

Après avoir accroché sur l'excellent album "Run with me" de Kiki, j'ai eu l'oreille attirée par cette galette qui s'avère au final être plutôt sympathique.


----------



## Picouto (24 Août 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Bon, sans plus d'infos, je reécoute cet album en boucle. Peut-être un des plus beaux albums de la folk-country-pop-bluegrass américaine.


Pas mieux 




ah si celui-là  :love: 



Pas le temps là, mais je développerai plus tard


----------



## Patamach (24 Août 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Autre mix sympathique*
> Boogybytes vol.1 by Kiki.



C'est marrant j'ai hésité entre Chloe & Yvan Smagghe et cette compil.
Je cherche le vol2 d'ailleurs mixé par Sasha Funke.


----------



## yvos (24 Août 2006)

ah tiens, je constate qu'on fait de moins en moins de phrases et de parlotte* pour dire qu'un album est comme de par hasard le meilleur de tous les temps. Continuez comme &#231;a, et je pourrais enfin remettre des jaquettes de CDs 

 

*terme vague qui d&#233;crit des paragraphes que je ne comprend pas. 

tch&#252;ss!


----------



## Patamach (24 Août 2006)

Dahas a dit:
			
		

> ... Front 242 a mal vieilli ou Xmal Deutschland sont inécoutable avec le temps.



Et ben tu vois on est d'accord


----------



## Ed_the_Head (24 Août 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> ah tiens, je constate qu'on fait de moins en moins de phrases et de parlotte* pour dire qu'un album est comme de par hasard le meilleur de tous les temps. Continuez comme &#231;a, et je pourrais enfin remettre des jaquettes de CDs
> 
> 
> 
> ...



J'&#233;tais justement en train de pr&#233;parer un petit quelque chose. 

Vous aimez le saxophone? Non? Moi non plus...

Jusqu'&#224; ce que je d&#233;couvre, en 2002, Oliver Nelson. Mort &#224; 45 ans d'une crise cardiaque, c'est un des grands musiciens de jazz des 60's. Mais pas n'importe quel jazz. Le Jazz©. Celui qui fait vibrer, certainement. Mais surtout, le Jazz qui a 10 ou 20 ans d'avance sur les musiques actuelles. 

Vous ne me croyez pas? Ecoutez donc Skull Session, en particulier le titre du m&#234;me nom de l'album, que voici, rien que pour vous, en image. Singuli&#232;re front cover, n'est-ce pas?




_Oliver Nelson, Skull Session, 2002 [1975]​_
Ecoutez donc, pour voir. A l'&#233;coute de ce titre, et  aussi de Dumpy Mama, on ne peut pas croire que cet album a &#233;t&#233; enregistr&#233; il y a plus de 30 ans. Encore une fois, un _must have_. Je le conseille &#224; tous les fans d'electro qui sont ici, &#231;a devrait leur faire un choc. 



_Pour la petite histoire, il est le cr&#233;ateur des BO de Columbo, l'Homme de Fer, l'Homme qui valait 3 milliards, du Dernier Tango A Paris... _


Bonnes &#233;coutes.


----------



## Patamach (24 Août 2006)

Tiens en parlant de Jazz j'ai recemment remis la main sur un vieux Thelonious Monk.
Pas de quoi casser trois pattes à un canard (au vu de la disco du sieur) mais toujours aussi plaisant. Pour les fans.


----------



## tweek (24 Août 2006)

Sur l'Album Charango. Très sympa


----------



## Chang (25 Août 2006)

Mince Morcheeba apres Big Calm les mots me manquent pour dire a quel point je trouve ca mauvais. Leur DVD from Bristol to Beijing est une blague sans nom ou on voit quils sont complement ridicules sur scene, surtout le mec derriere les platines qui fait des blagues a deux cents ...

C'est tres dommage car j'avais completement accroche sur Who Can You Trust et Big Calm, mais force est de reconnaitre que la machine MTV les a bien ramollit du ciboulot.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Août 2006)

La semaine s'étire lentement sur sa fin,  *ici quelques notes* (clic sound 09) délicates et intimistes avant de mettre en route le compresseur du Dr. Avalanche  

Auteur: Joe Mubare
Album: No mans land / 1985
Label: Ariola


----------



## tweek (25 Août 2006)

Chang a dit:
			
		

> MTV les a bien ramollit du ciboulot.



MTV est faite pour ca


----------



## Mental Maelstrom (25 Août 2006)

Katerine - Louxor j'adore


----------



## SveDec (26 Août 2006)

Mental Maelstrom a dit:
			
		

> Katerine - Louxor j'adore


Naaan, vraiment ?


----------



## Chang (26 Août 2006)

BorderliiiiiiIIIIIIIiiiiiiinnnneeeeeeee !!!!


----------



## pearl hard groove (27 Août 2006)

Barry Adamson - [FONT=arial,sans-serif][SIZE=-1]*The King* of *Nothing* *Hill.

Diabolique.
*[/SIZE][/FONT]


----------



## steinway (27 Août 2006)

en me promenant hier a la fnac lausanne je me suis comme d habitude attarde au rayon musique classique et je suis tombe sur une reedition des etudes d execution transcendentales de liszt par francois rene duchable.





apres cet achat je suis vite rentre et ai ecoute ce disque. que dire ? magnifique. les tempi sont assez rapides. l emotion y est (nous sommes loin des premiers enregistrements de francois rene duchable)

cette version sera sans doute l une de mes preferees avec claudio arrau (philips classics) qui nous donne la version la plus coloree grace a des tempi volontairement moderes. georges cziffra (emi) nous fait une belle demonstration de force mais qui peut etre a la fin lassante. a noter en dvd a la roque d antheron, boris berezovsky qui nous donne une version eclairee des etudes.

bref, pour revenir a francois rene, cette version est a decouvrir pour tous les amateurs de piano. elle est en vente a un prix derisoire (s en est presque inadmissible). quand on ecoute un tel enregistrement on ne peut que regretter le fait que le pianiste ait arrete sa carriere, mais c etait son choix...
​


----------



## Anonyme (27 Août 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> ah tiens, je constate qu'on fait de moins en moins de phrases et de parlotte* pour dire qu'un album est comme de par hasard le meilleur de tous les temps. Continuez comme ça, et je pourrais enfin remettre des jaquettes de CDs
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ce n'est pas le meilleur de tous les temps mais tu as vu


----------



## Patamach (28 Août 2006)

Un peu de larsen pour se deboucher les oreilles avec quelques melodies sucrées (salées) bien cachées sous des épines de sons saturés.











:style:


----------



## Patamach (28 Août 2006)

Une curiositée à mi chemin entre les Pixies et autre chose que je ne connais pas.
Electricité, duo de voix H/F et mélodies spongieuses au programme.
Efficace même si pas revolutionnaire.






:style:


----------



## Patamach (29 Août 2006)

Je n'aime généralement pas la "nouvelle" chanson (ou rock) francaise. C'est souvent chiant et pseudo intello (Camille, Delerme, ...) parfois interessant (Experience, Grand Corps Malade, ...) souvent prétentieux (la liste est longue)

Là petite exeption. Juste pour 1 titre me direz vous ca fait pas lourd 

A ecouter donc: *Holden - Ce Que Je Suis*. 
Petite bijou d'ofèvrerie pop et mélancolique. Extrait de cet album pas ininteressant.






:style:


----------



## IceandFire (30 Août 2006)

moi je suis en pleine Miossec ambiance, le dernier est vraiment tr&#232;s bon : l'&#233;treinte


----------



## Patamach (30 Août 2006)

Un album constitué de chansons laissées sur le carreau lors de l'enregistrement d'un album est-il vraiment un album?
La question est définitivement oui quand on écoute Amnesiac de radiohead ("face B" de Kid A) ou cette petite perle de chansons décalées qu'est *The Avalanche*, "face B" donc de Illinoise le bien aimé composé par sieur* Sufjan Stevens* l'année dernière.

_"The Avalanche dépose à nos pieds une étincelante et turbulente rivière de diamants, qui brille autant par sa densité que par sa fluidité" :love:

_Je préfère quand même Illinoise 






:style:


----------



## Patamach (30 Août 2006)

me sent un peu seul sur ce fil ces derniers temps ...


----------



## IceandFire (30 Août 2006)

non non


----------



## Patamach (30 Août 2006)

Petit come back &#224; l'&#233;poque corbac.
Grosse basse, voix grave. Ambiance noire.
La corde ou le gaz?









:style:


----------



## IceandFire (30 Août 2006)

ca change de daft punk


----------



## Patamach (30 Août 2006)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> ca change de daft punk




Souvenirs d'une jeunesse torturée et emprunt d'une naiveté de jeune con, devenu depuis vieux con. Que veux tu je reste fidèle à mes valeurs.


----------



## IceandFire (30 Août 2006)

I see  c'est l'&#233;volution dans la continuit&#233;


----------



## Patamach (30 Août 2006)

Bien plus que le short ricard ou la pince              à vélo, cest la connerie qui permet de distinguer              à coup sûr lhomme de la bête ...  J'insiste donc en ce sens


----------



## teo (30 Août 2006)

Moi je passe ici tout les jours. Mais je préfère lire que de poster _old skool flood style_. J'essaie de me tenir à ce que j'ai dit en mai  
Et puis j'ai aussi last.fm qui me prend du temps, plus trop le temps d'écrire, ça prend du temps de bien écrire sur ce qu'on aime. Et je n'aime vraiment pas donner des liens sur ce que les autres ont écrit, je ne vois pas l'intérêt ici. Et puis et puis et puis... Voilà quoi. Mais je vous lis  Ca donne parfois envie d'en découvrir plus, sur vos écoutes et sur vous aussi  :love: Et puis pour ceux qui sont aussi sur last.fm, leur profil a l'avantage d'être directement écoutable en live  Et nous sommes quand même plus de 100 à nous être regroupé là-bas  ça en fait des écoutes différentes :love:


_passenger66, ta radio sur last.fm déchire :love:_


Allez hop... _old style_ pour me faire mentir, presque sans commentaire (pas taper Benjamin )

Cet aprèm, entre les albums de Massive Attack et _Simply Rockers 4 - Jamaican Music from the Vaults_. Parfait après le concert d'hier soir à la Cigale*.































_* à lire sur last.fm, dans mon Journal ;-)_​


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Moi je passe ici tout les jours. Mais je préfère lire que de poster _old skool flood style_. J'essaie de me tenir à ce que j'ai dit en mai
> Et puis j'ai aussi last.fm qui me prend du temps, plus trop le temps d'écrire, ça prend du temps de bien écrire sur ce qu'on aime. Et je n'aime vraiment pas donner des liens sur ce que les autres ont écrit, je ne vois pas l'intérêt ici. Et puis et puis et puis... Voilà quoi. Mais je vous lis  Ca donne parfois envie d'en découvrir plus, sur vos écoutes et sur vous aussi  :love: Et puis pour ceux qui sont aussi sur last.fm, leur profil a l'avantage d'être directement écoutable en live  Et nous sommes quand même plus de 100 à nous être regroupé là-bas  ça en fait des écoutes différentes :love:
> 
> 
> ...



L'effet Pitch est énorme


----------



## teo (30 Août 2006)

On ne cite pas les pochettes quand il y en a trop 



			
				fig. 5 a dit:
			
		

> L'effet Pitch est énorme



L'effet Pitch et sa forme, je l'attend toujours par ici


----------



## KARL40 (30 Août 2006)

Un peu de DUB pour se relaxer et/ou voyager un peu  ....

Et pas n'importe quoi : Le SUPER APE de LEE PERRY et ses UPSETTERS.

Il n'y a rien à dire, juste à écouter ....


----------



## gKatarn (30 Août 2006)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> Petit come back à l'époque corbac.
> Grosse basse, voix grave. Ambiance noire.
> La corde ou le gaz?
> 
> ...



Je préfère celui-là :





Mariaaaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## macarel (30 Août 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Moi je passe ici tout les jours. Mais je pr&#233;f&#232;re lire que de poster _old skool flood style_. J'essaie de me tenir &#224; ce que j'ai dit en mai
> Et puis j'ai aussi last.fm qui me prend du temps, plus trop le temps d'&#233;crire, &#231;a prend du temps de bien &#233;crire sur ce qu'on aime. Et je n'aime vraiment pas donner des liens sur ce que les autres ont &#233;crit, je ne vois pas l'int&#233;r&#234;t ici. Et puis et puis et puis... Voil&#224; quoi. Mais je vous lis  Ca donne parfois envie d'en d&#233;couvrir plus, sur vos &#233;coutes et sur vous aussi  :love: Et puis pour ceux qui sont aussi sur last.fm, leur profil a l'avantage d'&#234;tre directement &#233;coutable en live  Et nous sommes quand m&#234;me plus de 100 &#224; nous &#234;tre regroup&#233; l&#224;-bas  &#231;a en fait des &#233;coutes diff&#233;rentes :love:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## teo (30 Août 2006)

&#224; vrai dire je ne sais pas ce que les _Maitres du Jeu_ ont d&#233;cid&#233;, je suis toujours dans l'id&#233;e que le fil est en sursis et je me tiens &#224; ce que j'avais dis avant la fermeture du Bar.

"Je fais le pitch"  est une bonne mani&#232;re de parler de ce qu'on aime je trouve, des infos, des id&#233;es, des liens... pas trop de flood possible donc.


----------



## richard-deux (31 Août 2006)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> Je préfère quand même Illinoise
> 
> 
> 
> :style:



Pareil. :love: 

En plus folk, il y a l'album Seven Swans (2004).  

A savoir que Sufjan Stevens sera à Paris (Bataclan) le 09/11/06.


----------



## KARL40 (1 Septembre 2006)

EASY STAR ALL STARS "Radiodread"






Après leur "Dub Side of the Moon" (vous aurez reconnu l'album des Pink Floyd), il s'agit de la relecture du "OK computer" de RADIOHEAD en reggae.
Toujours un gros travail pour coller à l'original et des invités de classe (TOOTS, ISRAEL VIBRATIONS, Horace ANDY ...)

On va être franc : ce n'est pas le disque de l'année  mais une excellente curiosité


----------



## macarel (1 Septembre 2006)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> EASY STAR ALL STARS "Radiodread"
> 
> 
> Après leur "Dub Side of the Moon" (vous aurez reconnu l'album des Pink Floyd), il s'agit de la relecture du "OK computer" de RADIOHEAD en reggae.
> ...




C'est marrant, ton avtar me fait vaguement penser à quelqu'un 
Autrement, j'écoute "Round Midnight", interpretation géniale de Jimmy Smith ave Wes Montgomery. (Après le pas moins géniale version de Take Five du même organiste) Pour plus d'information veuillez vous rendre à l'adresse suivante:
http://gponthieu.blog.lemonde.fr/gponthieu/2005/02/mon_journal_str.html


----------



## tinibook (1 Septembre 2006)

Si vous aimer le rhythm and blues bien old school alors ce site fera votre bonheur! A consommer sans mod&#233;ration! :love:


----------



## jpmiss (1 Septembre 2006)

Je passe par ici faire un petit coup de pub a des potes qui viennent de cr&#233;er leur page sur MySpace.

Leur nom: Cochons de Chiens 

Ils en sont &#224; leurs 2&#232;me album (3&#232;me en cours) mais pour l'instant ils ne les ont jamais distribu&#233;. Ils sont t&#233;l&#233;chargeables en int&#233;gralit&#233;. 

Pour en savoir plus, voir la rubrique "Influences" 
Tous leurs titres sont en &#233;coute (je recommande particuli&#232;rement "Club House", "Chienne" et la reprise de Lio "Amoureux Solitaires" sur l'album "Le Dernier Cri".

Have Fun


----------



## KARL40 (1 Septembre 2006)

macarel a dit:
			
		

> C'est marrant, ton avatar me fait vaguement penser &#224; quelqu'un



C'est fort possible  

Et ce qui est dr&#244;le (fa&#231;on de parler) c'est que j'&#233;coute "I want to be the president" du dernier LP d'ELECTRELANE "Singles, B-Sides & Lives"

Excellent ! Plein de morceaux devenus introuvables et quelques excellents live.
Fig.5 en avait d&#233;j&#224; parl&#233;, mais un rappel est utile 

Un petit tour sur leur site pour vous inciter &#224; &#233;couter : http://www.electrelane.com/site.html


----------



## macarel (1 Septembre 2006)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> C'est fort possible
> 
> Et ce qui est drôle (façon de parler) c'est que j'écoute "I want to be the president" du dernier LP d'ELECTRELANE "Singles, B-Sides & Lives"
> 
> ...



Dans le même genre: Je viens d'acheter le dernier Neil Young, il est reparti pour un tout de militantisme lui aussi  
http://www.neilyoung.com/lwwtoday/index.html
Le site est assez explicite on va dire, (pas mal même de mon point de vu en tout cas:love: )


----------



## Mental Maelstrom (2 Septembre 2006)

Slayer - Christ Illusion


----------



## teo (2 Septembre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> Je passe par ici faire un petit coup de pub a des potes qui viennent de créer leur page sur MySpace.
> 
> Leur nom: Cochons de Chiens
> 
> ...



En cours de téléchargement, en plus avec The Young Gods comme potes, ça doit être sympa  :love:


----------



## macinside (2 Septembre 2006)

j'arrête pas d'écouter de la musique picarde :rateau:


----------



## Dark-Tintin (2 Septembre 2006)

*IT'S THE AROCALYPSE !*


----------



## gKatarn (2 Septembre 2006)

Ouille, mes oreilles


----------



## bompi (2 Septembre 2006)

Retour de vacances, propice à la découverte des dernières sorties sur l'iTMS :
téléchargement en cours de la dernière compil' de Laurent Garnier,
d'un disque curieux de Roger Eno (frère de ...) sur les compositeurs anglais méconnus,
de deux opus de Sven van Hees (j'connaissais pas, bien sympa) et
d'un petit _single_ de Buscemi.

Et ... dans la boîte aux lettres, trois CDs :
un Sakamoto récent, "Chasm". Entre ambiant, electronica et ... du bruit. Intéressant, sans plus. Inégal, disons.

deux disques de The Passage, groupe complètement ignoré aujourd'hui, tombé dans les oubliettes populeuses de l'histoire du rock. Mais pas tombé de fort haut, il faut bien le dire ... Bref, de la pop acidulée comme, je crois, seuls les anglo-saxons en sont capables [au moins ceux des îles du Royaume-Uni]. Avec de bons textes, de bonnes mélodies et, je trouve, une inventivité plutôt rare, quelle que soit l'époque. Bref, sans doute un effet rétro (des souvenirs associés) mais je me reprends à aimer, ce qui est assez rare.

[pour les photos, il faut d'abord que je comprenne pourquoi cette andouille de Camino me met le bronx ...]


----------



## NED (3 Septembre 2006)

Pareil reviendu de vacances !

découvert ce site assez interressant si vous voulez savoir qui a samplé qui ?

 - Par exemple le CRAZY de gnarls Barkley, et bin c'est pas lui qui a inventé la mélodie

*Vive les films de cowBoys !*


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (3 Septembre 2006)

*O&#249; va le monde*
du CD audio, je ne sais point. 

J'ai r&#233;cemment d&#233;couvert ces EP"s de respectivement VITALIC, AGORIA et THE HACKER disponibles au t&#233;l&#233;chargement. 

Initialement sortis en vinyl uniquement, ces maxis ont par la suite &#233;t&#233; propos&#233;s au t&#233;l&#233;chargement (l&#233;gal s'entend  )
Chacun dans sa propre veine nous ass&#232;ne une bonne claque, ma pr&#233;f&#233;rence va &#224; Agoria et son titre Code 1026, titre &#224; la mont&#233;e toute progressive finissant en cartonnant bien fort. L'&#233;lectro fran&#231;aise ne se r&#233;sume pas &#224; Bob Sinclar et David Guetta et c'est heureux.

Le Bells EP de Vitalic se voit enrichi de quatre pistes dans son &#233;dition num&#233;rique. &#192; noter qu'on retrouve ce titre dans l'&#233;dition double cd de OK Cowboy r&#233;cemment sortie.

Par contre, point d'infos quant &#224; une &#233;ventuelle &#233;dition CD. Je suis preneur malgr&#233; tout. Mais, j'aurais malgr&#233; tout appr&#233;ci&#233; d'avoir un support concret. 
Mais mon plaisir est entach&#233; de cette angoissante question : Le CD, support amen&#233; &#224; dispara&#238;tre ?


----------



## Chang (4 Septembre 2006)

> VITALIC, AGORIA et THE HACKER



3 francais qui cartonnent autour de l'electro clash, surtout the hacker.

Avec OK Cowboy tu as du decouvrir La Rock, single enorme et qui marche toujours. Agoria avait sortit un single Stereolove qui me fait sauter partout a chaque fois ... pour the hacker je suis moins fan mais on ne peut nier une certaine efficacite.


Quand a la compil de Garnier nommee plus haut, a part Man With The Red Face en live, je vois pas trop l'interet de sortir cette compil. F Com peine a se trouver on dirait.

Toujours chez FCom, toujours avec Garnier, ne manquez surtout pas le coffret Excess Luggage, 5 mixs aux ambiances differentes, sortit il y a bientot un an maintenant.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (4 Septembre 2006)

Chang a dit:


> Agoria avait sortit un single Stereolove qui me fait sauter partout a chaque fois ...





*Pour s&#251;r, c'est excellent*
Stereolove se trouve avant tout sur son tr&#232;s bon album Blossom.
Je me suis justement r&#233;cemment ressorti l'&#233;dition Double CD.
Ah &#231;a, y'a pas grand chose &#224; jeter mon capitaine.


----------



## Patamach (4 Septembre 2006)

Qu'est ce que l'electro en ce début des années 80?

Pour moi la réponse se trouve essentiellement dans ces 2 bandes originales de film: *Escape from New York* et  *Assault *
Car John Carpenter n'est pas seulement réalisateur, il compose aussi ses propres musiques. Ca n'a (pratiquement) pas vieilli, les synthés claquent, la basse roule toute seule, les mélodies accrochent. 
A ecouter:  Duke Arrives/Barricade (via ITMS) sur Escape from New York.

Souvent samplé, reconnu comme une grande influence du milieu electro, je réecoute toujours avec grand plaisir ces BOF malgré les années.


:love:














:style:


----------



## teo (4 Septembre 2006)

Merci de m'y faire penser  ça faisait longtemps :love:

là aussi çui-là 
 30 ans déjà ! 





Et aussi un pur morceau qui me fait toujours mouiller le tee quand je l'entend :love: Ce sample est une tuerie  Apparemment pour les fans de jeux aussi, il doit rappeler certains souvenirs 





A l'époque le  était rebelle et NRJ refusait de diffuser tout ce qui était un tant soit peu acide


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Septembre 2006)

teo a dit:


>



Oh la vache le morceau culte. Putain comme &#231;a d&#233;chirait &#231;a...:love:

Allez, je me l'&#233;coute maintenant :love:

(salet&#233; de VBulletin...)


----------



## Patamach (4 Septembre 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Oh la vache le morceau culte. Putain comme &#231;a d&#233;chirait &#231;a...:love:
> 
> Allez, je me l'&#233;coute maintenant :love:
> 
> (salet&#233; de VBulletin...)



Je ne connaissais pas ce single, mais celui ci-dessous fut aussi parmis mes premi&#232;res &#233;motions   electroniques.






:modo:


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Septembre 2006)

Mon Itunes m'a enchainé le Bomb The Bass avec le culte "This is not a Love Song" de PIL.
Arf, j'aime le hasard parfois... :love:


----------



## teo (4 Septembre 2006)

_Beat Dis_ était une tuerie aussi, je l'ai écouté au moins pendant 30 mn cet aprèm suite à ce post  
Pour PIL, c'est un choix judicieux   merci à iTunes 

Je jette tout mon jeu sur une pure merveille émotionnelle, qui me rappelle mes 14-15 ans, des vieilles K7 pourries et des soirées au bord de la mer, sea, (no) sex and sun 

*My Secret Garden (Live in Hammersmith Odeon)* de _Depeche Mode_, sur le EP de _Get the balance right_. 1982



​
C'est donc quelque part avant Depeche Mode comme on l'entend maintenant. Un nom de magazine bizarre pour un groupe de pop. Gore et les autres sont alors un groupe presque comme un autre, un boy's band presque comme les autres. A peine un album à leur actif, mais déjà des cartons, oui.

*Le morceau:*
L'original sur l'album _A broken frame_ est bien, mais n'a pas la pêche de la version live. Un pur son synthétique, liquide, avec le son du live. Energisant. Regardez par là, ils ne sont pas encore des stars mais ils ont déjà tout dans leurs mains :love:

Ca monte doucement. Lentement, sûrement. C'est une attente de tout ce que fera DM par la suite. Arrivée de Gahan, hystérie du public. J'adore. :love: _Good evening everybody_... ça part pour 25 ans 

Résultat: égalité avec _Never let me down again_. C'est un live comme j'en rêverai encore longtemps   

_J'ai de la chance, les DM ressortent petit à petit leurs albums remasterisés et le mois prochain ressort *A Broken Frame* avec DVD dont le fameux morceau. (Plus d'infos sur les re-sorties là)_


----------



## da capo (4 Septembre 2006)

Marrant ce retour aux eighties&#8230; mon morceau du moment est de Bahaus (she's in parties) et pour ceux qui s'en souviennent Bahaus interpr&#233;tait Bela Lugosi's dead au d&#233;but d'un film avec David Bowie, Catherine Deneuve&#8230; Les pr&#233;dateurs&#8230; pas du grand grand cin&#233;ma&#8230; mais bon. Dans l'humeur du moment, in the mood&#8230; c'&#233;tait si bien. 

Mais ce qui me manque terriblement ces derniers temps, c'est l'album de Minimal Compact (groupe isra&#233;lien) sur lequel on pouvait entendre Nada.
Minimal comme son nom&#8230;


----------



## wip (4 Septembre 2006)

starmac a dit:


> Marrant ce retour aux eighties mon morceau du moment est de Bahaus (she's in parties) et pour ceux qui s'en souviennent Bahaus interprétait Bela Lugosi's dead au début d'un film avec David Bowie, Catherine Deneuve Les prédateurs pas du grand grand cinéma mais bon. Dans l'humeur du moment, in the mood c'était si bien.
> 
> Mais ce qui me manque terriblement ces derniers temps, c'est l'album de Minimal Compact (groupe israélien) sur lequel on pouvait entendre Nada.
> Minimal comme son nom


Bonsoir 

C'est quel album de Minimal compact ? J'ai "One by One" moi .
Quand à Nada, ça me fais penser à un album de Death In June vraiment géant :love:


----------



## da capo (4 Septembre 2006)

wip a dit:


> Bonsoir
> 
> C'est quel album de Minimal compact ? J'ai "One by One" moi .
> Quand à Nada, ça me fais penser à un album de Death In June vraiment géant :love:



Je pensais à Deadly Weapons.

J'ai eu le bonheur de les écouter sur France Inter il y a quelques mois revival


----------



## Chang (5 Septembre 2006)

En electro minimale, il y a un album qui est vraiment sympa en ce moment :

****pony - Children Of Love






Extraits a ecouter sur : http://www.****pony.com/music.php?id=4

Un bon son qui fait challouper tant soit peu que l'on est un poil friand de techno minimale.


----------



## Chang (5 Septembre 2006)

C'est quoi cette vieille censure ou on peut meme pas marquer un gros F U C K ??? 


Ou meme un tout petit f u c k, ca n'a jamais tue personne et dans un contexte valable cela n'a rien de choquant pour les bonnes moeurs de la population ... 


Decu, decu, decu .......


----------



## SupaPictave (5 Septembre 2006)

Moi j'suis dans le Hip-hop d&#233;bile en ce moment : 

*TTC - Dans le Club* (sur l'album *B&#226;tards Sensibles*)







Dans le m&#234;me genre, les Svinkels, et leur tr&#232;s bon "C&#233;r&#233;al Killer", puisque j'ai vu qu'il y'a quelques amateurs de bonne bi&#232;re dans le coin 

"Notre torture, c'est la Tourtel,
Et on va t'en faire boire jusqu'au bout de l'ennui!"

 

EDIT : attention, je suis pas du tout hip-hop en temps normal, mais l&#224; c'est tellement bien &#233;crit, les samples sont tr&#232;s tr&#232;s bon, et le 36&#232;me degr&#233;s (voire plus) est permanent. Attention toutefois, sur B&#226;tards sensible r&#232;gne parfois une telle mysoginie que l'on se demande presque si c'est s&#233;rieux, ou pas.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (5 Septembre 2006)

Cet album est FANTASTIQUE. Produit sur BigDada, le label HipHop de NinjaTune, le son est puissant et très très bon. 
1 ou 2 petites reviews sur ce groupe pour en comprendre un peu mieux la dimension. Bon, si on ne prend pas les paroles au 4ème degré, ça passe pas. Evitez de le faire écouter à votre copine, ce sont les SonnyBoy© du HipHop. :love: 

Un des meilleurs albums de HipHop français. 

_Edit : j'ai oublié de vous dire que c'est un double album. Le second CD contient les instrus des morceaux. Indispensable tellement le travail des DJ's est à la pointe._ 
_Edit 2: Dans le Club, en Video. _


Dans un genre tout à fait différent, *HocusPocus* et son _Acoustic HipHop Quintet_





Sorti en 2002, le son est un peu jazzy et le flow OldSchool. Une autre came que TTC, mais j'aime beaucoup. Tiens, je ne sais pas si ils ont fait autre chose depuis. Je vais aller me renseigner... 

Bonnes écoutes.


----------



## alèm (5 Septembre 2006)

starmac a dit:


> Je pensais &#224; Deadly Weapons.
> 
> J'ai eu le bonheur de les &#233;couter sur France Inter il y a quelques mois&#8230; revival


_vieux tromblon va...  (Bauhaus... on va finir par croire que t'es *aussi vieux qu'Amok* (!! :affraid: !!)et que parfois tu marmonnes "i'm dead, i'm dead, i'm dead" comme le vieux le fait lui-m&#234;me quand son d&#233;ambulateur grince dans son chateau de cartons-p&#226;tes de l'arri&#232;re-pays ni&#231;ois... )

si jamais tu as, je cherche le single original de Gruesome Twosome de ce bon vieux Samy Birnbach... (il n'est plus &#233;dit&#233;...) et aussi l'album de Mecano (le groupe &#224; l'accord&#233;on de Dick Polack), si tu fr&#233;quentes ces lieux, tu dois connaitre. 

enfin, perso, dans les vieilleries antiques de Made To Measure, je pr&#233;f&#232;re les reliques de Aksak Maboul... surtout le deuxi&#232;me... 

dernier morceau &#233;cout&#233; : Stop The War, les Thugs, I.A.B.F. _


----------



## Patamach (5 Septembre 2006)

"Il y a là beaucoup dinformations à digérer et ratifier pour lhabituel client indie rock du label Sub Pop, mais Avatar mérite les efforts : on na pas tous les jours loccasion de visiter le cosmos à bord de comètes en feu, de soffrir un trip aussi violent et coloré sans craindre latterrissage. 

Outrageusement experimental, intense, électrique et orgiaque, cette déflagration fait même soudain passer tous les BellRays ou Wolfmother de la terre pour dinoffensifs pétards à mèche  mouillés, en plus."
*
Comets On Fire* - Avatar







:style:


----------



## bompi (5 Septembre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;3952638 a dit:
			
		

> _... *Made To Measure* ..._



Ça fait longtemps que je n'avais pas entendu parler de ce label ... De bons souvenirs : "Reivax au Bongo" (un Hector Zazou écoutable, pas encore trop gloubi-goulba), des disques de p'tits gars de Tuxedomoon (Blaine Reininger, Peter Principle, Steven Brown), ou le disque de Yasuaki Shimizu "Music for Commercials", un de mes préférés.

En regardant le catalogue, je suis surpris de voir que "Glyph", de Zazou et Harold Budd (mon héros) est dans cette collection.

À part cà, je poursuis l'écoute de Sven van Hees : c'est cool. Cela donne l'impression d'être encore sous le doux soleil d'Alicante (enfin, pas loin ...)


----------



## Dendrimere (5 Septembre 2006)




----------



## Patamach (5 Septembre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;3952638 a dit:
			
		

> _ (Bauhaus... on va finir par croire que t'es *aussi vieux qu'Amok* (!! :affraid: !!)et que parfois tu marmonnes "*i'm dead, i'm dead, i'm dead*" comme le vieux le fait lui-même quand son déambulateur grince dans son chateau de cartons-pâtes de l'arrière-pays niçois... )
> 
> _



Maiiiis non c'est pas "I'm Dead I'm Dead I'm Dead"
C'est "Undead Undead Undead" 
Ah ces jeunes ...


----------



## chban (5 Septembre 2006)

"I love this place 
 It smells so good 
 It puts me in 
 A sunset mood 
 The sky pour down  
 Like ice cream 
 Listen to the juice Of my light beam"


----------



## Patamach (5 Septembre 2006)

Allez deux albums pour faire un gros dodo le soir.

Le premier est l'oeuvre d'*Alva Noto et Ryuichi Sakamoto - Vrioon* sur le label Raster-Noton (pas facile à trouver) De longues plages de petits bruits zarb (plic ploc, dzzzzzz) et les douces mélodies au piano de Sakamoto. Un mélange assez étonnant et très beau. La suite parue en 2005, *Insen*, est toute aussi intéressante.

Le deuxième est plus dynamique, signé sur Kompakt, un petit groupe de jeunes from Russia (with Love) qui martèlent leur house minimaliste "à la Morizio" assez efficacement: *SCSI-9 - Elegia












 :style:


*


----------



## squarepusher (5 Septembre 2006)

Robert Armani - Armani Trax d&#233;lire!!!!!!!





Chicago acid house powah


----------



## alèm (5 Septembre 2006)

bompi a dit:


> Ça fait longtemps que je n'avais pas entendu parler de ce label ... De bons souvenirs : "Reivax au Bongo" (un Hector Zazou écoutable, pas encore trop gloubi-goulba), des disques de p'tits gars de Tuxedomoon (Blaine Reininger, Peter Principle, Steven Brown), ou le disque de Yasuaki Shimizu "Music for Commercials", un de mes préférés.
> 
> En regardant le catalogue, je suis surpris de voir que "Glyph", de Zazou et Harold Budd (mon héros) est dans cette collection.
> 
> À part cà, je poursuis l'écoute de Sven van Hees : c'est cool. Cela donne l'impression d'être encore sous le doux soleil d'Alicante (enfin, pas loin ...)


_
j'avoue avoir connu via cette mouvance Tuxedomoon/minimal Compact et que mon guitariste préféré après Marc Ribot (Fred Frith donc) y a participé mais le style est trop mou pour moi par rapport à ce qu'il faisait alors avec Massacre. 

j'aime quand même assez quelques trucs dans le "chansons des mers froides" de Zazou, les trucs dont le chant n'est pas trop massacré justement  ! 


Patamach : je causais de Amok...  je trouve que ça lui va bien avec ce refrain...  mais tu as raison de rectfier quand même ! _


----------



## Chang (7 Septembre 2006)

squarepusher a dit:


> Robert Armani - Armani Trax délire!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 ACID
Can You Jack?
(Soul Jazz Records)


Tracklisting
1.Maurice - This Is Acid 2.The Sweat Boys (adonis) - Do You Want To Perculate 3.Virgo (marshall Jefferson) - Go Wild Rhythm Track
4.Mr Fingers (larry Heard) - Beyond The Clouds 5.Tyree - Acid Crash 6.Phuture (dj Pierre/spanky) 7.Fresh - Dum Dum Part 2 8.Roy Davis Jnr. - Acid Bass 9.Sleezy D (marshall Jefferson) - I 10.Virgo Four - Take Me Higher 11.Dj Pierre - Box Energy
12.Lil Louis - Video Clash 13.Tyree - Acid Over 14.Green Velvet (cajmere) - Explorer 15.Two Of A Kind - Like This 16.Armando - Downfall 17.Phuture - Acid Tracks 



> Information
> Soul Jazz Records are releasing this double CD/ double vinyl vol 1/ double vinyl vol 2 which tells the story of the evolution of house and acid in Chicago and how a number of creative artists from the city developed a sound that came to influence the world.
> 
> The album features all the major artists from the city - from the originators like Marshall Jefferson, DJ Pierre, Lil Louis, Adonis to second wave artists like Cajmere and Roy Davis Jnr  artists who continue to make Chicago a unique musical environment today.
> ...



Pas super le temps de traduire, mais il y a surement beaucoup d'anglophones ici, docn ca doit pas poser de probleme.

Personellement j'ai di mal a me faire l'album en entier, mais un bon acid trax a fond les ballons de temps en temps, y'a rien de tel ... 

Et ce qui est toujours tres appreciable avec les sorties Soul Jazz c'est le livret assez epais avec des interviews, des photos et donc pleins d'infos pour se plonger dans l'univers acid house tout en ecoutant le disque.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2006)

55:12 de Gregor Samsa

Entre post-rock & slow-core ... Dans les territoires de Low, Sigur Ros, GYBE, My Bloody Valentine, Slowdive, Cocteau Twins ...

Young and Old


Une belle m&#233;tamorphose  ...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2006)

Our Own Shadow (édition avec DVD) de Manyfingers

De nombreux instruments : piano, orgue, violoncelle, guitare, xylophone, flûte, vibraphone...
Un seul instrumentiste : Chris Cole (de Bristol)
Un mélange de Tiersen, Philipp Glass, jazz, électronique, Steve Reich, post-rock, ...

Des compositions antérieures sur son site : Manyfingers


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (7 Septembre 2006)

*Il y a des jours *
o&#249; l'on se prend des giffles &#233;normes dans la tronche.

Amateurs &#224; mes heures d'artistes &#233;voluant aux fronti&#232;res de l'&#233;lectronique, du jazz et de la musique exp&#233;rimentale tels qu'Aphex Twin, Amon Tobin, Squarepusher ou encore (plus rarement) Autechre j'en suis venu &#224; d&#233;couvrir Venetian Snares.

 L&#8217;album s&#8217;ouvre ainsi sur quelques notes de piano &#233;gar&#233;es avant de laisser place &#224; un violon tourment&#233; pour d&#233;boucher sur une d&#233;ferlante jungle / breakbeat qui gratte.

L'album se compose d'une alternance entre musique &#233;lectronique et musique symphonique ce qui d&#233;veloppe une ambiance tr&#232;s singuli&#232;re, "v&#233;nitienne", on s'imagine dans une ambiance sombre peupl&#233;e d'&#234;tre v&#234;tus et masqu&#233;s de noir (vous avez dit Eyes Wide Shut ?).

46 minutes d'intense plaisir auditif (certes inabordable &#224; toutes les oreilles).


----------



## NED (8 Septembre 2006)

Rho lala !
le dernier Bob Sinclar il est :
*NUL A CHIER !!!!*

  ​


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Septembre 2006)

NED a dit:


> Rho lala !
> le dernier Bob Sinclar il est :
> *NUL A CHIER !!!!*
> 
> ​



Comme ceux d'avant...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (8 Septembre 2006)

NED a dit:


> Rho lala !
> le dernier Bob Sinclar il est :
> *NUL A CHIER !!!!*
> 
> ​





*Heureusement pour nous*
il reste David guetta pour nous sauver !





 
:sleep:


----------



## bompi (8 Septembre 2006)

Encore que le p'tit &#233;chantillon de Simple Minds dans "The World is Mine" avait un d&#233;licieux go&#251;t _eighties_ et &#233;tait plut&#244;t bien choisi.
Pour le reste, c'est vrai que c'est assez ...


----------



## teo (8 Septembre 2006)

NED a dit:


> Rho lala !
> le dernier Bob Sinclar il est :
> *NUL A CHIER !!!!*
> 
> ​



Pile poil le genre d'arguments que j'aimerai voir plus clairement développé ici   particulièrement sur cet album, que j'ai pensé acheté.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (8 Septembre 2006)

teo a dit:


> Pile poil le genre d'arguments que j'aimerai voir plus clairement d&#233;velopp&#233;s ici   particuli&#232;rement sur cet album, que j'ai pens&#233; acheter.




*N'en fais rien camarade !*
Surtout lorsqu'on sait la f&#233;erie de sorties qui va s'abattre sur nous en septembre/octobre !

Ca a du bon la rentr&#233;e.
Mais je crains qu'avec le nombre de disques que je veux acheter je vais devoir manger des p&#226;tes au beurre pendant trois mois...


----------



## bompi (8 Septembre 2006)

C'est quoi, cette féérie ?

[pfff... ces 55 secondes ... et même pour les modos ... tsss !!]


----------



## bompi (8 Septembre 2006)

Un malfaisant m'ayant dérobé mon iPod Mini Vert chéri, retour au Shuffle. C'est pas mal, de mélanger un peu, en fait. D'où :


"strotha tynhe" - *Aphex Twin* - "drukqs (disc 1)"
"54 cymru beats" - *Aphex Twin* - "drukqs (disc 2)"
Beau disque mélancolique de Mister James. Pour les moments de solitude, lorsqu'on manque de bruits.
"Help Me Somebody" - *Brian Eno / David Byrne* - "My Life in the Bush of Ghosts"
On ne présente plus ... Matrice de la catégorie "world". Sauf qu'ici, on fait de la musique, pas du gloubi-goulba.
"Got ****ed Up Along The Way" - *David Holmes* - "This Films Crap : Let's Slash The Seats"
David Holmes compose des musiques de film malines comme tout pour S. Soderbergh et ici c'est ce genre groovy qui prévaut.
"Compression" - *Everything But The Girl* - "Temperamental"
"The Room of Mirrors" - *Harold Budd* - "The Room"
Encore la mélancolie du néo retraité poète et musicien Budd. C'est assez vaporeux, mais avec de la tenue et du style. Donc ce _n'est pas_ du new-age.
"Solitude" - *Jean-Michel Pilc Trio* - "Welcome Home"
Jazz vigoureux avec Pilc. Un peu trop musclé parfois. Mais là, le thème (sublime, résolument sublime) est joué avec tact, un peu d'humour et beaucoup de talent. Du coup l'émotion est là.
"Pocket Calculator" - *Kraftwerk* - "The Mix"
Bokuwa ongakuka, dentaku katateni
Tashtari, hiitari
Sousashte, sakkyoku suru
Kono botan oseba, ongaku kanaderu
"You Have To Understand" - *LFO* - "Frequencies"
Ah ! Grand, LFO. Mark Bell se fait rare et c'est dommage. Ce disque, comme les deux suivants, sont toujours aussi beaux, dynamiques et _graves_, bien entendu
"Pocket Full Of Change" - *Rain Tree Crow* - "Rain Tree Crow"
Pour moi, le plus beau morceau du disque et le plus beau morceau de David Sylvian post-Japan. Certes, ils sont tous là, mais aucun ne prend le pas sur les autres. Voix calme et posée, basse ronde et douce, batterie aérienne, claviers délicats. Quelques minutes en suspend.
"Cowgirl" - *Underworld* - "1992-2002 [Disc 2]"
Bon p'tit redynamiseur.
"Executioner" - *The Wolfgang Press* - "Funky Little Demons"
Pop. Top. Mais, pour eux, flop. Et c'est bien dommage.
"Extra-Ordinary" - *Yukihiro Takahashi* - "Neuromantic"
Vieil album (1982) d'un membre du YMO, produit par Tony Mansfield (New Musik : autre groupe pop anglais talentueux) avec des guests stars (de Roxy Music, notamment). C'est de la pop mi-anglaise mi-nippone, mélodieuse et suave. De bons souvenirs pour moi.


----------



## rezba (8 Septembre 2006)

&#199;a fait longtemps que je n'ai pas dit ce que j'&#233;coutais.
En ce moment, je suis coinc&#233; (et je ne suis pas le seul autour de moi), sur un fabuleux mix de Paul Kalkbrenner, enregistr&#233; en live l'an dernier. 1 h 26, &#224; &#233;couter en boucle... :love:


----------



## toys (8 Septembre 2006)

un petit cristal distorsion sur last fm


----------



## wip (8 Septembre 2006)

Perso j'&#233;coute tr&#232;s souvent un excellent mix de *Keneth Thomas* enregistr&#233; sur *ETN.FM* avec nottement &#224; l'int&#233;rieur un superbe remix de *Precious (Depeche Mode)*.
Entre Philosomatika et ETN.FM, je n'aurais l'ADSL rien que pour &#231;a !! :love: 
D'ailleur, j'enregistre tr&#232;s souvent en Live pour remixer derri&#232;re &#224; ma sauce... Enfin remixer remixer, c'est souvent du bon vieux cut...


----------



## IceandFire (8 Septembre 2006)

agr&#233;ablement surpris.....


----------



## teo (8 Septembre 2006)

Les podcasts de Steve Edwards me speedent toujours bien avec cette ambiance tech-house électrisée qui tabasse un son bien péchu  (à partir de la 50e minute, ça s'aggrave super bien, limite sale :love

C'est étonnant comme ce genre de musique, plutôt faite pour danser comme un robot toute la nuit en carburant sec au ginto me dope, aussi, quand je l'écoute en après-midi.




			
				Le Promo Mix du mois de mai a dit:
			
		

> 01. Tiefschwarz ft Tracy Thorn - Damage (Mandy Vocal Mix)
> 02. Retroid - My Friend Swn (Ondray's Crash the System Mix)
> 03. Gordon Truerock - Frying Pan Jam
> 04. Jon Gurd - Mind Control
> ...


----------



## bompi (8 Septembre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> &#199;a fait longtemps que je n'ai pas dit ce que j'&#233;coutais.
> En ce moment, je suis coinc&#233; (et je ne suis pas le seul autour de moi), sur un fabuleux mix de Paul Kalkbrenner, enregistr&#233; en live l'an dernier. 1 h 26, &#224; &#233;couter en boucle... :love:


Je ne connaissais pas ce p'tit gars. Merci pour la d&#233;couverte.
Pour l'heure je suis en train d'en &#233;couter des bouts sur iTMS et &#231;a a tout &#224; fait l'air mon genre (tout en t&#233;l&#233;chargeant le mix d'ao&#251;t de Jondi & Spesh, les potes de Teo  )


----------



## toys (8 Septembre 2006)

NTM supreme NTM


----------



## KARL40 (8 Septembre 2006)

ZENTONE 






A savoir la rencontre des deux "gros" groupes de dub français ZENZILE et HIGH TONE.
Un Cd et un LP sont sortis chez les excellents lyonnais de Jarrig Effects.

Une préférence pour les morceaux mixés par ZENZILE (moins électro).

Excellent disque en tout cas.

Pour découvrir : http://zentone.free.fr/


----------



## Lorhkan (8 Septembre 2006)

IceandFire a dit:


> agréablement surpris.....


J'approuve complètement !


----------



## teo (8 Septembre 2006)

bompi a dit:


> (...)(tout en téléchargeant le mix d'août de Jondi & Spesh, les potes de Teo  )




Des potes des potes :rateau: je les connais pas perso  y sont de Miami, tout ça, un peu trop americains parfois mais bon   (et on met les liens,  vers leur page de podcast et leur site  Et celui de septembre ne devrait pas tarder  

Sinon, dans les podcasts électro que j'écoute en général, pb à récupérer celui de cette semaine sur Friskyradio.com (jahrom & malow :love:  ), le chef est en train de voir ce qu'il se passe.

Sinon, toujours le Bontempi Radio Köln, le blog/podcast d'un jeune anglais pas dégueu, avec pochette et bonne découpe...



*Zentone*, ça m'a l'air bien cool en tout cas:love: Mr. -pfdls-, tu devrais aller jeter un il et une oreille aussi, j'aime déjà bcp le morceau qui tourne sur le site :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (8 Septembre 2006)

bompi a dit:


> C'est quoi, cette féérie ?





*Féerie électro*
les mois de Septembre et octobre verront arriver de nouveaux albums de :
Basement Jaxx, Alexkid, DJ Shadow, Venetian Snares, AIR, Bonobo, Four Tet, Smooth, Agoria, et Squarepusher pour finir (liste non-exhaustive)



:love:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (8 Septembre 2006)

DJ Shadow, DJ Shadow, DJ Shadow, DJ Shadow, DJ Shadow, DJ Shadow, DJ Shadow, DJ Shadow, DJ Shadow, DJ Shadow, DJ Shadow, DJ Shadow, DJ Shadow, DJ Shadow, DJ Shadow, DJ Shadow, DJ Shadow, DJ Shadow, DJ Shadow, DJ Shadow, DJ Shadow, DJ Shadow, DJ Shadow, DJ Shadow, DJ Shadow, DJ Shadow, DJ Shadow, DJ Shadow, DJ Shadow, DJ Shadow, DJ Shadow, DJ Shadow, DJ Shadow, DJ Shadow, DJ Shadow, DJ Shadow, DJ Shadow, DJ Shadow, DJ Shadow, DJ Shadow, DJ Shadow, DJ Shadow, DJ Shadow, DJ Shadow, DJ Shadow, DJ Shadow, DJ Shadow, DJ Shadow, DJ Shadow, DJ Shadow, DJ Shadow, DJ Shadow, DJ Shadow, DJ Shadow.


Trop bien.


----------



## IceandFire (8 Septembre 2006)

maniac vas !


----------



## Ed_the_Head (8 Septembre 2006)

T'as vu ton avatar?


----------



## IceandFire (8 Septembre 2006)

oui Miossec :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (8 Septembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> DJ Shadow, DJ Shadow, DJ Shadow, DJ Shadow, DJ Shadow, DJ Shadow, DJ Shadow, DJ Shadow, DJ Shadow, DJ Shadow, DJ Shadow, DJ Shadow, DJ Shadow, DJ Shadow, DJ Shadow, DJ Shadow, DJ Shadow, DJ Shadow, DJ Shadow, DJ Shadow, DJ Shadow, DJ Shadow, DJ Shadow, DJ Shadow, DJ Shadow, DJ Shadow, DJ Shadow, DJ Shadow, DJ Shadow, DJ Shadow, DJ Shadow, DJ Shadow, DJ Shadow, DJ Shadow, DJ Shadow, DJ Shadow, DJ Shadow, DJ Shadow, DJ Shadow, DJ Shadow, DJ Shadow, DJ Shadow, DJ Shadow, DJ Shadow, DJ Shadow, DJ Shadow, DJ Shadow, DJ Shadow, DJ Shadow, DJ Shadow, DJ Shadow, DJ Shadow, DJ Shadow, DJ Shadow.
> 
> 
> Trop bien.




*Sortie*
le 18 septembre.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2006)

We Will Carry You Over the Mountains de magyar posse  

Ce n'est pas un groupe de hip hop hongrois  mais du post-rock finlandais sous l'influence d'Ennio Morricone et du kautrock  

Des extraits de leurs 3 albums et un live sur leur site


----------



## Chang (9 Septembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> DJ Shadow, DJ Shadow, DJ Shadow, DJ Shadow, DJ Shadow, DJ Shadow, DJ Shadow, DJ Shadow, DJ Shadow, DJ Shadow, DJ Shadow, DJ Shadow, DJ Shadow, DJ Shadow, DJ Shadow, DJ Shadow, DJ Shadow, DJ Shadow, DJ Shadow, DJ Shadow, DJ Shadow, DJ Shadow, DJ Shadow, DJ Shadow, DJ Shadow, DJ Shadow, DJ Shadow, DJ Shadow, DJ Shadow, DJ Shadow, DJ Shadow, DJ Shadow, DJ Shadow, DJ Shadow, DJ Shadow, DJ Shadow, DJ Shadow, DJ Shadow, DJ Shadow, DJ Shadow, DJ Shadow, DJ Shadow, DJ Shadow, DJ Shadow, DJ Shadow, DJ Shadow, DJ Shadow, DJ Shadow, DJ Shadow, DJ Shadow, DJ Shadow, DJ Shadow, DJ Shadow, DJ Shadow.
> 
> 
> Trop bien.



Autant les mixes a DJ Shadow j'adhere a fond, autant ses prods je trouve ca un peu fade. C'est une histoire de gout bien entendu, mais apres avoir vu le DVD Brainfreeze ou il mixe en parallele avec Cut Chemist que des 45 tours de vieux funk, soul et meme un peu de rock, ca scotch les mirettes ...

Just avant, il y a 3 ou 4 autres djs qui font de meme, chacun allant de sa petite selection le tout tres bon enfant et sans paillette.

Pour moi c'est le DVD musical ultime, n'ayons pas peur des mots :love:

Le DVD :





Trouvable sur fnac.com, c'est un "must have" comme ils disent de l'autre cote de la Manche.

Le CD :






Un lien sur ce CD, l'explication de sa rarete et du phenomene Brainfreeze (in english saury) : http://uwu.8m.com/bf/


----------



## rezba (9 Septembre 2006)

Chang a dit:


> Autant les mixes a DJ Shadow j'adhere a fond, autant ses prods je trouve ca un peu fade. C'est une histoire de gout bien entendu, mais apres avoir vu le DVD Brainfreeze ou il mixe en parallele avec Cut Chemist que des 45 tours de vieux funk, soul et meme un peu de rock, ca scotch les mirettes ...



Moi, j'ai toujours aimé ses prods. Et la dernière, c'est un monde en soi.
J'en reparlerai plus tard, parce qu'il est pas encore sorti et que je l'ai donc bien entendu pas écouté. :rateau:

Mais put@in qu'est-ce que c'est bon !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (10 Septembre 2006)

Là?... Je fais rien qu'à écouter du punk rock... De la musique de mongolien complètement ruiné de la tronche... Ça n'a absolument aucune autre vertu que de me vider ma tronche de mongolien à moi... Ce qu'il ya de bien, c'est que ça fait presque 30 ans que ça fonctionne et que je n'ai pas à me prendre le chou avec ça... Je ne vous filerai aucune image et aucun lien... Faut pas déconner quand même... sortez vous les pouces du fion... Nous ne sommes pas amis et je n'ai pas forcément envie de partager ça avec vous...


----------



## Chang (10 Septembre 2006)

En parlant de punk rock, j'ai achete l'autre jour un CD des Uncommonmenfrommars, pour me rappeler mes annees fac ou je buvais de la Kanter tiede avec des potes qui n'ecoutaient QUE du punk ... enfin du punk, je me comprends, on parle de skate punk, de grind core, de truc skate, de machin punk grind hip nosy flip truc soft rock ... 

Et bien tout ca pour dire qu'ils ont sortit un album tout en accoustique et que c'est bien mauvais


----------



## PATOCHMAN (10 Septembre 2006)

Chang a dit:


> enfin du punk, je me comprends, on parle de skate punk, de grind core, de truc skate, de machin punk grind hip nosy flip truc soft rock ...



Ersatz... Pis aller... Succédanés...


----------



## Chang (10 Septembre 2006)

Voila, ersatz, cela me semble juste ... mais c'etait fun les jeux a boire avec la Kanter tiede


----------



## Chang (10 Septembre 2006)

Voila, ersatz, cela me semble juste ... mais c'etait fun les jeux a boire avec la Kanter tiede


----------



## Chang (10 Septembre 2006)

Voila, ersatz, cela me semble juste ... mais c'etait fun les jeux a boire avec la Kanter tiede


----------



## Chang (10 Septembre 2006)

De la musique de jeunes, que veux tu, saturation sur 11 et un galet en guise de mediator, et voila, le punk c'est pas complique ...


----------



## Chang (10 Septembre 2006)

:rose: OUPS :rose:​


----------



## PATOCHMAN (10 Septembre 2006)

Chang a dit:


> :rose: OUPS :rose:​



C'est rien...c'est le bug de 4h...  


Pour le reste, qui n'a pas vu les Pistols à la télé en 77 n'a pas pris la foudre....


----------



## Chang (10 Septembre 2006)

Mais Patochman, tout le monde n'est pas vieux, il y a un monde apres 1977 ...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (10 Septembre 2006)

Chang a dit:


> Mais Patochman, tout le monde n'est pas vieux, il y a un monde apres 1977 ...


On s'en bat les *******s... Et que vous le vouliez ou non, vous descendez tous de &#231;a... Vous n'allez pas nous bourrer le mou &#224; nous faire croire que vous &#234;tes des fausses couches du couple Cobain...   

Ils sont quand m&#234;me mignons, ces after-commers... :love:


----------



## Chang (10 Septembre 2006)

Ah non, trop pas un enfant de Cobain .. surtout pas !!! mais ni un enfant des Pistols ... 

Et puis tu sais moi la 6 cordes saturee ca me fait pas vibrer la caisse a resonance plus que ca ... surtout en long solo demesure d'ego ...

Je me retrouve plus dans le funk 60's et 70's ... il y avait autre chose a cote des Pistols en 77


----------



## PATOCHMAN (10 Septembre 2006)

Chang a dit:


> Ah non, trop pas un enfant de Cobain .. surtout pas !!! mais ni un enfant des Pistols ...
> 
> Et puis tu sais moi la 6 cordes saturee ca me fait pas vibrer la caisse a resonance plus que ca ... surtout en long solo demesure d'ego ...
> 
> Je me retrouve plus dans le funk 60's et 70's ... il y avait autre chose a cote des Pistols en 77



Je sais... Imb&#233;cile... Tu ne vas quand m&#234;me pas me faire la le&#231;on...


----------



## Chang (10 Septembre 2006)

Je ne sais pas ce que tu sais et donc je m'autorise de petits rappels ...

Non mais ...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (10 Septembre 2006)

Et moi je prend un plaisir non feint &#224; t'asticoter... demande au Bobby...


----------



## Chang (10 Septembre 2006)

Oh mais sachant que tu fricottes avec Bobby, je me mefies .. il n'a pas que des frequentations recommandables cet animal ... 

d'ailleurs il etait la pour certaines de ces soirees Kanter sur fond d'"ersatz" de punk ... il portait la casquette NY en travers, le boombox gare devant la porte des toilettes, dans l'entree, les Van's pleines de rancoeur envers la societe .. c pour ca quil s'est mis a la batterie, il fallait quil tappe ...


Je medis, c fou ... et c'est meilleurs quand la personne nest pas la :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (10 Septembre 2006)

Je fus batteur aussi... C'est peut être pout ça que j'aime bien  aussi cette pourriture de blork... 
Bon je vais me coucher...
Les vieux, tu sais bien comme c'est   


Pour les autres... Je ne sais pas si vous avez remarqué, mais votre fil est en train de virer aussi nase que les vesions précédentes...


----------



## teo (10 Septembre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> (...)
> 
> Pour les autres... Je ne sais pas si vous avez remarqué, mais votre fil est en train de virer aussi nase que les vesions précédentes...



Je n'ose plus faire remarquer 

J'm'en fous un peu dorénavant, j'ai ma shoutbox sur last.fm, mes radios sur last.fm, mes potos sur last.fm, mes forums sur last.fm, ma daube sur last.fm...

Je regrette à peine les floods ici. Juste un truc qui était devenu avec le temps une mauvaise habitude.

Je regrette juste l'idée qu'on ne puisse pas parler de son regard, son émotion, sa perception sur ce qu'on écoute. Ou que chacun n'ose pas se lâcher, ne serait-ce que sur 10 lignes. Ca demande juste un certain effort, même de mal écrire. Et ce n'est pas grave de pas savoir écrire, j'en suis le premier concerné et conscient de mes lacunes.

Mais je ne regrette pas les pochettes à la file et des copies de textes pris sur les inrocks.biz


De toute façon, l'avenir de ce fil reste entre les mains des proprios du rade 

Benjamin ?


----------



## squarepusher (10 Septembre 2006)

Wild Planet - Blueprint







:love: :love: :love: :love: 
vraiment super ce disque


----------



## CRISPEACE (10 Septembre 2006)

Voir la pièce jointe 11878



Ni triste, ni joyeuse, pas de guimauve, ni de chichi, cette chanson est tout simplement belle... Ca ne correspond pas vraiment à ce que j'écoute, mais il y a des chansons comme ça qui peuvent dépasser goûts musicau!x...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (10 Septembre 2006)

teo a dit:


> Je regrette juste l'idée qu'on ne puisse pas parler de son regard, son émotion, sa perception sur ce qu'on écoute. Ou que chacun n'ose pas se lâcher, ne serait-ce que sur 10 lignes.





squarepusher a dit:


> Wild Planet - Blueprint
> :love: :love: :love: :love:
> vraiment super ce disque


----------



## Chang (10 Septembre 2006)

Ouah bon desole les aminches pour le petit flood ... ceci dit un coup de moderation, un coup de serpillere par derriere et hop on y voit plus que ce qui releve de l'interet general ...

mea culpa :rose:


----------



## toys (11 Septembre 2006)

on last fm  Danger mouse 
similar music to dizzee rascal

que du bonheur en bar


----------



## NED (11 Septembre 2006)

toys a dit:


> on last fm  Danger mouse
> similar music to dizzee rascal
> 
> que du bonheur en bar



A propos quelqu'un sait comment on peut se fournir "l'album gris" ?


----------



## teo (11 Septembre 2006)

&#224; l'&#233;poque sur le "march&#233; gris" mais pas vu un torrent depuis longtemps


----------



## Patamach (11 Septembre 2006)

*Dj Shadow - The Outsider*



 Comme j'ai vu tout le monde s'exciter dessus j'ai pas pu m'empecher ...

 J'ai eu la chance de l'écouter récemment et je peux dire que c'est une belle daube  

 Je m'explique: je ne suis pas de ces gardiens du temple de la 1ère heure qui vénèrent "Endtroducing" et n'envisagent DJ Shadow que sous cet angle musical. 

   Le monsieur livre donc son 3éme album, mélange de Hip Hop hyphy raté, de trucs rappelant les 1er Beastie Boys, dhorribles titres de blues/rap/funk et comble du comble des titres pop genre Coldplay. Bref un LP hyper commercial (ça à la limite ce nest pas grave) mais surtout de mon avis sans aspérités et ennuyeux. :sleep:
Seul E40 arrive à sauver le naufrage total sur qqs une de ses participations... 


   Bref une belle coquille (la pochette) vide.
   Même avec des litres de bières ou autre cest indigeste et lourdaud. Jai toujours pensé que DJ Shadow était surestimé pour ses productions, cet album me le confirme :casse:


Allez son Single 3 Freaks sur YouTube histoire d'illustrer.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (11 Septembre 2006)

Pas le troisi&#232;me, le quatri&#232;me si l'on consid&#232;re Preemptive Strike comme un LP. Ce que je fais.
Pour le reste, on verra &#224; la sortie.


_edit : ouch, bonne illustration... :casse: _


----------



## NED (11 Septembre 2006)

Patamach a dit:


> Allez son Single 3 Freaks sur YouTube histoire d'illustrer.



Holala! Belle daube en boite, on descent très bas là.....AIE !  :casse:


----------



## FloMac (11 Septembre 2006)

Saga - Trust - 2006


----------



## soget (11 Septembre 2006)

Devendra Banhart - Cripple Crow


----------



## Patamach (11 Septembre 2006)

FloMac a dit:
			
		

> Saga - Trust - 2006



Commentaire pertinent et plein d'entrain qui a coup sûr donnera à l'ensemble de nos charmants lecteurs une furieuse envie d'acheter cet album 
Merci pour toutes ces précisions


----------



## macmarco (11 Septembre 2006)

Patamach a dit:


> Commentaire pertinent et plein d'entrain qui a coup sûr donnera à l'ensemble de nos charmants lecteurs une furieuse envie d'acheter cet album
> Merci pour toutes ces précisions






Anti-social tu perds ton sang froid !


----------



## Patamach (11 Septembre 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Anti-social tu perds ton sang froid !



  Du sang bouillant administré via entonnoir planté dans le rectum sera le châtiment pour toute pochette ne portant aucun commentaire :afraid:


En aucun cas je ne perds mon sang froid 


Et bienvenu aux nouveaux


----------



## soget (11 Septembre 2006)

soget a dit:


> Devendra Banhart - Cripple Crow





Patamach a dit:


> Du sang bouillant administré via entonnoir planté dans le rectum sera le châtiment pour toute pochette ne portant aucun commentaire :afraid:
> 
> 
> En aucun cas je ne perds mon sang froid
> ...



Pour ma part, je préfère un lien pour écouter afin que chacun puisse se forger sa propre opinion.


----------



## FloMac (11 Septembre 2006)

Patamach a dit:


> Commentaire pertinent et plein d'entrain qui a coup s&#251;r donnera &#224; l'ensemble de nos charmants lecteurs une furieuse envie d'acheter cet album
> Merci pour toutes ces pr&#233;cisions



de rien &#8230;

un bon moyen d'eveiller la curiosit&#233; &#8230; non ?

Listen !


----------



## Patamach (11 Septembre 2006)

FloMac a dit:
			
		

> un bon moyen d'eveiller la curiosit&#233; &#8230; non ?



Non.


----------



## IceandFire (11 Septembre 2006)

sunday drivers  des bons gars !!! spanishs of course....


----------



## richard-deux (12 Septembre 2006)

soget a dit:


> Devendra Banhart - Cripple Crow




Très bon album. :love: 
Toute la discographie est excellente, même si les albums se ressemblent beaucoup.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2006)

teo a dit:


> Je n'ose plus faire remarquer
> 
> J'm'en fous un peu dor&#233;navant, j'ai ma shoutbox sur last.fm, mes radios sur last.fm, mes potos sur last.fm, mes forums sur last.fm, ma daube sur last.fm...
> 
> ...


 
Ce n'est qu'un fil 

Sinon

V for Vendetta de David J 

L'ex-Bauhaus met en musique le comic d'Alan Moore ...


----------



## teo (12 Septembre 2006)

Ce n'est qu'un fil mais c'&#233;tait un peu plus quand m&#234;me  

Le film est &#224; voir absolument


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2006)

teo a dit:


> Le film est à voir absolument


Je commence à le savoir !  

_Amitiés à Pascal 78..._


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2006)

teo a dit:


> Ce n'est qu'un fil mais c'était un peu plus quand même


 
Mais encore  



teo a dit:


> Le film est à voir absolument


 
La musique est à écouter


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2006)

Easily misunderstood de The Samuel Jackson Five

Entre Samuel L. Jackson et les Jackson Five, 5 norvégiens qui produisent du rock instrumental avec des influences de jazz

2 titres  de cet album et 3 du précédent sur le site de SJ5


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2006)

fig. 5 a dit:


> Ce n'est qu'un fil
> 
> Sinon
> 
> ...



La pochette


----------



## toys (12 Septembre 2006)

rien. 10 heures de mixe cette nuit, j'ai plus d'oreilles.


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Septembre 2006)

Un excellent live de Bowie de 96. Juste après Outside.
Un grand concert qui mélange de l'ancien et des titres de l'époque tout en gradant une unité sonore, même si à la base, les titres n'avaient rien à voir.


----------



## Patamach (12 Septembre 2006)

Te restera bien un peu de place pour le dernier *The Roots *- Game Theory

Rap & Funk sont all&#233;s &#224; bonne &#233;cole sur cet album qui r&#233;concilie les genres. Ca sent la grosse basse 70s, la m&#233;lodie accrocheuse, retour aux basics , bref un tres bon album de Rap ... pas comme l'autre enclum&#233; de DJ Sha... 

Et un ton au dessus de leur pr&#233;c&#233;dent LP "The Tipping Point" je trouve.







:style:

*
 Extrait*: leur derni&#232;re video - Dont Feel Right (3 titres en 1) A ecouter surtout la 3eme partie







 :love:


----------



## richard-deux (13 Septembre 2006)

fig. 5 a dit:


> Easily misunderstood de The Samuel Jackson Five
> 
> Entre Samuel L. Jackson et les Jackson Five, 5 norvégiens qui produisent du rock instrumental avec des influences de jazz
> 
> 2 titres  de cet album et 3 du précédent sur le site de SJ5



Excellent, j'adore. :love: 

Merci pour le lien.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (13 Septembre 2006)

à l'écoute du nouveau Patricia Barber


----------



## soget (13 Septembre 2006)

Extrait > Iron & Wine - Our Endless Numbered Days
J'adore, j'adore


----------



## teo (14 Septembre 2006)

teo a dit:


> (...)
> Sinon, dans les podcasts électro que j'écoute en général, pb à récupérer celui de cette semaine sur Friskyradio.com (jahrom & malow :love:  ), le chef est en train de voir ce qu'il se passe.
> 
> (...)



Le podcast de Friskyradio #55 est dispo à nouveau depuis hier 
Le mix dure un peu plus d'une heure et me fait autant délirer que le premier (holosound #46) que m'avait fait découvrir Malow et Jahrom lors d'une soirée mémorable 
Lien direct, 102 Mo, 192 mp3

Je le déguste là, Federico Epis, un Uruguayen. On va dire _progressive house_ ? Pas difficile de m'imaginer une nuit brulante à Montevideo avec B. :love: This guy was hot !
Direct dans le Popod çuilà.
Comme dans chacun de ces podcasts, un sample bien identifié, cette fois-ci c'est du Björk.






Allez, je le remet


----------



## wip (14 Septembre 2006)

teo a dit:


> Le podcast de Friskyradio #55 est dispo à nouveau depuis hier
> Le mix dure un peu plus d'une heure et me fait autant délirer que le premier (holosound #46) que m'avait fait découvrir Malow et Jahrom lors d'une soirée mémorable
> Lien direct, 102 Mo, 192 mp3
> 
> ...


C'est un vrai bonheur, je l'écoute en boucle depuis hier soir. Et le sample de Bjork m'hypnotise de plus en plus :love: .

[EDIT] Rahhh, je l'ai dans les oreilles là  C'est doux, c'est chaud, c'est sex, ça donne envie de bouger. Pas agressif mais ennivrant, pas trop expérimental mais étonnant... j'en veux enccooore !!! :rose: :love:  Ce Frisky mérite bien une petite donation  [/EDIT]

Merci Teo !!  (Je vais récupérer le #46, je te fais confiance... :rose: )


----------



## NED (14 Septembre 2006)

RAP DE LA CAMPAGNE !!!

*YO !*​


----------



## Patamach (14 Septembre 2006)

*Metallic Falcons* - Desert Doughnuts

Non non ce n'est pas un groupe de Metal ...
Metallic Falcons est composé d'une moitié de CocoRosie (Sierra  Cassady) et de Matteah Baim avec la participation de Devendra banhart, Antony Hegarty, ... 
Desert Doughnuts est un album à la frontière du folk le plus décalé, des saturations de guitares noisy et des pianos dissonants. 
Assez planant et prenant (même si parfois un peu chiant) un disque pas comme les autres assez intéressant et long en bouche ...  






:style:
http://www.atpfestival.com/events/images/metallic_falcons_Leila Hekmat.jpg


----------



## NED (14 Septembre 2006)

Ils font quand même un peu peur tes faucons métaliques là.....:affraid:


----------



## Patamach (14 Septembre 2006)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Ils font quand même un peu peur tes faucons métaliques là.....:affraid:



Sans le masque tout à droite, la demoiselle te fait elle moins peur ... :love:


----------



## Patamach (14 Septembre 2006)

*Eyeless in Gaza* - Voice (compilation de leurs titres sur Cherry Red)

De la pop/new wave des 80s légèrement experimentale, légèrement barrée, tjs très interessante.






Et un de leurs meilleurs albums:










:style:


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Septembre 2006)

Oui, je sais...:rose: 




Et en plus j'aime bien...:love: :mouais: :rateau:


----------



## Patamach (14 Septembre 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Oui, je sais...:rose:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ben faut pas ... j'aimais bien Rock Your Body à l'époque, même si avec le recul c'est quand même un peu tarte.





:style:


----------



## FloMac (14 Septembre 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Oui, je sais...:rose:
> 
> 
> Et en plus j'aime bien...:love: :mouais: :rateau:


----------



## Claude number X (14 Septembre 2006)

Me voila en pleine rétrospective Tosca depuis bientôt 1 mois  

Suzuki 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   Dehli 9 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   J.A.C. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... pour ne citer que mes préférés (pas un titre à jeter). Mais on trouve aussi de nombreuses perles sur leurs vieux albums et LP souvent orientés dub ou remixés.
Richard Dorfmeister et Rupert Huber ont leur son : Une "Vienna Touch" identifiable entre mille, un électro à la production minimaliste et super soigné. C'est jamais lourd, c'est souvent "Love" 

Le son du Crew Kruder & Dorfmeister (The K&D Sessions, The G-Stone Book...) il déchire grave et ne vieilli pas. Peter Kruder, de sont coté, n'a signé qu'un album éponyme "Peace Orchestra". Moins productif, il est pourtant aussi sacrément doué en solo.

I love g-stone sound :love:


----------



## justme (14 Septembre 2006)

Je ne sais pas si vous connaissez.

J'aime beaucoup sa voix.... il y a du Björk la dedans  






Et j'aime bien son site aussi.


----------



## IceandFire (14 Septembre 2006)

justme a dit:


> Je ne sais pas si vous connaissez.
> 
> J'aime beaucoup sa voix.... il y a du Björk la dedans



je trouve pas moi  mais c'est plaisant


----------



## CarodeDakar (15 Septembre 2006)

Coup de coeur, quasi fulgurant, pour Pierre Lapointe. Très connu au Québec.

"La forêt des mal-aimés"






Lyrique, esthète, pur. Univers très personnel. Il travaille souvent ses textes entre pureté et ambivalence. 

*27-100 rue des Partances*

"Au 27-100 rue des Partances
Jai revu mes tristesses davant
Brisé mes bonheurs présents
Toujours les mêmes gestes
Toujours le même enfant
Qui détruit tout, de peur dêtre géant
Et je vais au lendemain
En sachant que rien nira
Aussi loin que mes amours dà présent

Et je sais bien que demain
Ira peut-être moins bien
Mais je naurai quà penser au passé

Tu sais celui quon sest bâti
À coup de rires et de joies
Celui quon sest donné le droit dhabiter
Tu sais celui quon a souvent touché
Du bout de nos doigts
Celui qui a grandi entre toi et moi

Au 27-100 rue des Partances
Jai brisé ton grand cur denfant
Qui rêvait dêtre géant
Toujours les mêmes gestes
Plus jamais le même amant
Me pardonneras-tu mes maladresses denfant?"​---

Jolies touches de piano en tout cas  Et la voix, si particulière. Douce, forte, puis rocailleuse. Un peu cruelle, peut-être. À coup sûr, écriture et musicalité brillantes.


----------



## richard-deux (15 Septembre 2006)

En ce moment j'écoute l'album _Tower of Love_ de _Jim Noir._




Un album pour ceux qui cherchent une pop classique et en même temps inventive.
La musique de Jim Noir est proche de l'extravagant Sufjan Stevens mais avec une ambiance plus bricolage.  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2006)

Sweet Beliefs - Cyann & Ben

Un album de space rock d'un groupe de français dont les préférences sont Godspeed, Grandaddy, Catpower, Neil Young, Blonde Redhead, ...

Cyann & Ben


----------



## Dark-Tintin (15 Septembre 2006)

Superbe album, moins "hard" que les autres, moins bien que Midian (mais c'est impossible de faire mieux)...  

J'adore 


_________

Dites... Ca parait pas un peu bourrin par rapport aux autres albums qui y'a marqués sur les autres post ?


----------



## Dark-Tintin (15 Septembre 2006)

Ah oui, Arch Enemy aussi.


----------



## IceandFire (15 Septembre 2006)

le dernier louise attaque...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (15 Septembre 2006)

IceandFire a dit:


> le dernier louise attaque...




*On progresse à vue d'oeil*
y'a même plus l'image de la pochette maintenant !


----------



## bompi (16 Septembre 2006)

Bon, alors l&#224; maintenant j'&#233;coute *Paper Tigers* de Luomo. C'est un Finlandais je crois. Je me demande dans quelle cat&#233;gorie &#231;a rentre, en-dehors de : &#233;lectronique. Ni vraiment electronica ni deep-house ni je-ne-sais-quoi.
L'ennui surtout est que je suis d&#233;&#231;u ! C'est album est pas mal mais &#231;a ne d&#233;colle pas, quoi. Il ressemble beaucoup au pr&#233;c&#233;dent *Vocal City* mais tout est un peu moins bien.
On trouve cela sur l'iTS.

Pour ceux qui connaissent, &#231;a s'approche de Savvas Ysatis, lequel est plus froid et m&#233;canique, toutefois.

Bon, pour changer, je vais passer aux *Quatuors 2 & 5* de Dmitri Shostakovich (mon h&#233;ros), musique qui me chavire. C'est russe sans jouer &#224; "l'&#226;me russe" &#224; tout bout de champ, c'est une musique s&#233;rieuse qui ne se prend pas au s&#233;rieux et qui touche au coeur sans sentimentalisme. Les quinze quatuors de Shosta sont des sommets d'intelligence et de beaut&#233;. De d&#233;sespoir aussi, de souffrance contenue. Tout &#231;a avec une d&#233;licatesse et un raffinement &#233;l&#233;gants. Quelque chose comme la classe, sans doute. Dans le cas pr&#233;sent, c'est interpr&#233;t&#233; par le quatuor Brodsky.

Je me garde le sublime 15e quatuor pour demain : interpr&#233;t&#233; par Gidon Kremer (coupl&#233; avec Rejoice! de Sofia Guba&#239;dulina).

Y a-t-il d'autres amateurs de Shosta par ici ?


----------



## EtVlan (16 Septembre 2006)

CarodeDakar a dit:


> Coup de coeur, quasi fulgurant, pour Pierre Lapointe. Très connu au Québec.
> 
> "La forêt des mal-aimés"



Oh!

Une autre admiratrice! ;-)


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (16 Septembre 2006)

*C'est avec un impatience &#224; peine contenue*
que j'ai attendu la sortie de Crazy Itch Radio, le nouvel album de Basement Jaxx.

Comment d&#233;crire un tel charivari musical ?
Aux antipodes de l'&#233;lectro minimale, Basement Jaxx c'est un peu comme si une fanfare sous acid se mettait &#224; la House music et alignerait des hits tous plus disco, groove et funky les uns que les autres.

Vous pouvez en &#233;couter quelques morceaux ICI et ICI

L'album est superbe. La pochette holographique l'est tout autant. Les zygomatiques se d&#233;rouillent, le soleil fait place aux nuages, les id&#233;es grises s'estompent. Tout va bien.


----------



## richard-deux (16 Septembre 2006)

J'écoute l'album *In Case We Die* de *Architecture In Helsinki* en lisant le forum.




Un album pop complètement barré. :hosto: 
Mais que c'est bon.


----------



## SveDec (16 Septembre 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Superbe album, moins "hard" que les autres, moins bien que Midian (mais c'est impossible de faire mieux)...
> 
> J'adore
> 
> ...





Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Ah oui, Arch Enemy aussi.



Ouai tout ça c'est bien, mais en ce moment côté metal faut zieuter du côté de *Blind Guardian* 
Je fais (bien sûr) allusion à la sortie de leur nouvel album : *A Twist In The Myth*






La Playlist :
01 5:07 : This Will Never End => Une bonne "intro d'album" qui laisse augurer un bon moment 
02 5:14 : Otherland => Du pour BG, assez mélodique
03 4:16 : Turn the Page => Une sorte de ballade métallique 
04 5:43 : Fly => Début de chanson un peu bizarre ... La chanson est assez calme (enfin, tout est relatif ^^)
05 4:03 : Carry the Blessed Home => Un slow 
06 4:36 : Another Stranger Me => Des riffs bien sympas, une chanson qui devrait bien marcher ^^
07 5:48 : Straight Through the Mirror => Une chanson bien, comme tte les autres ^^
08 4:15 : Lionheart => J'aime assez cette chanson, elle est pas mal variée et la batterie déchire 
09 3:13 : Skalds and Shadows => Différente de la version EP (ils ont rajoutés 50 synthés), mais qui rend tout aussi bien [pour ceux qui savent pas : morceau acoustique super]
10 4:27 : The Edge => J'aime le refrain, je sais aps pourquoi ^^
11 4:49 : The New Order => Elle m'a fait penser à du Dream Theater, c'est vous dire si je l'aime !!
12 5:17 : Dead Sound Of Misery => À ne pas confondre avec Fly 

Bref, si vous aimez BG, ou le genre, achetez-le, en plus il a une super couv', comme d'hab


----------



## Dark-Tintin (16 Septembre 2006)

J'ai jet&#233; un coup d'&#339;uil vite fait au site, j'aime bien l'ambiance et comment est fait le site... 

Mais niveau de la musique je connnais pas du tout... 

C'est quel genre- Ca ressemble &#224; quels groupes ?


----------



## SveDec (17 Septembre 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> J'ai jeté un coup d'uil vite fait au site, j'aime bien l'ambiance et comment est fait le site...
> 
> Mais niveau de la musique je connnais pas du tout...
> 
> C'est quel genre- Ca ressemble à quels groupes ?


C'est du power metal, mais il font des morceaux acoustiques super (leur plus connu : The Bard's Song) 
Groupes qui ressemblent : Hammerfall, Savage Circus ...
Je présenterais d'autres albums, à l'occasion ^^


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (17 Septembre 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> C'est quel genre- Ca ressemble &#224; quels groupes ?



*tr&#232;s cher Tintin *
suffit d'aller &#233;couter les MP3 disponibles sur le site...


----------



## teo (17 Septembre 2006)

Tiens je remonte l'info vu qu'on parle de musique &#224; t&#233;l&#233;charger gratuitement et l&#233;galement:
en jouant avec Coverflow dans mon iTunes nouveau, je suis retomb&#233; sur les _mixed-tapes_ de Mercedes-Benz (vous savez les accessoires iPod avec des roues), o&#249; sont disponibles r&#233;guli&#232;rement (10 semaines) des compilations &#224; t&#233;l&#233;charger, ce que j'ai fait avant-hier.
J'avais d&#233;couvert &#231;a gr&#226;ce &#224; un posteur (mais qui &#233;tait-ce ?  ) sur KM 3  (&#224; l'&#233;poque, le num&#233;ro 6).
Il y a un lien iTMS o&#249; on peut acheter certains anciens num&#233;ros mais si vous allez dans le menu _Playlist_ du site, le num&#233;ro 13  le dernier (prochain fin septembre) est disponible gratuitement au t&#233;l&#233;chargement.
C'est tranquille, pas du tout &#233;lectro. Un peu dub, reggae, pop (j'aime beaucoup _Ce rythme_ de Eg Dirt feat. Nawel Belgrich). Parfait pour un dimanche post AEC :love: 

A noter que les musiciens qui le d&#233;sirent peuvent envoyer leur production et &#233;ventuellement &#234;tre pr&#233;sents sur les prochaines sorties.


[URL=http://img180.imageshack.us/my.php?image=mixedtapembol7.jpg]
	
[/URL]​


_Je rajoute aussi un petit lien, les forums frisky ont une partie DJ Mixes, d&#233;couverte en furetant cet am, &#233;videmment, il faut s'inscrire, mais bon, y'a des tonnes de liens vers des sites de dj plus ou moins connus qui ont des mixes plus ou moins bien. De quoi vous donnez envie de racheter &#224; nouveau un disque dur interne pour stocker tout &#231;a 
Si vous n'avez pas les moyens actuellement le HD, la radio est une tuerie  _


----------



## richard-deux (17 Septembre 2006)

Actuellement j'écoute la chanson Little Monsters de l'album de Charlotte Gainsbourg. :love: 

Mais je vais en mettre plus d'un en rogne, tout de même, c'est une honte, de mettre "Charlotte Gainsbourg" en gros, a moins que le dernier album de Air s'appelle "Charlotte Gainsbourg?" 

Je me dis que la fille a eut 
- Jarvis Cocker leader de Pulp.
- Nigel Godrich (Ok Computer de Radiohead)
- David Campbell
et AIR!
Et  elle arrive à rendre une immonde bouillie chantée désarticulée sans timbre massacrant toute la production.  :mouais: 

Je suis déçu.
Je ressens cela comme un gachis, un sabotage Titanesque.
De la confiture donnée au cochon.



Voilà mon coup de gueule. :modo:
Finalement 1 chanson sauve l'album.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (17 Septembre 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:


> *très cher Tintin *
> suffit d'aller écouter les MP3 disponibles sur le site...




Pas con


----------



## Patamach (19 Septembre 2006)

*Spacemen 3* - The Perfect Prescription

De l'indie rock hypnotique au guitares planantes et acérées, un trip digne des premiers Floyd. 
Un groupe qui n'a connu qu'un fort succès d'estime et qui s'est scindé de par la suite pour donner Sonic Boom et Spiritualized (aka Jason Pierce) 
Mais ils n'ont jamais été meilleurs qu'ensemble et plus particulièrement sur cet album.







_"En l'appréciant allongé sur un lit, dans le noir, on se décharne, on poursuit un voyage vertical, on quitte tout repère pour mieux se redécouvrir soi-même. On appelle ça une expérience." :affraid:_








:style:


----------



## Patamach (19 Septembre 2006)

richarddeux a dit:


> Je suis déçu.
> Je ressens cela comme un gachis, un sabotage Titanesque.
> De la confiture donnée au cochon.



Même chose mais en pire: absolument aucune chanson originale à mon gout, en tout cas qui se démarque des productions de Air. A part peu être AF60715 un peu rigolote. Pas de quoi s'esclaffer non plus ... 

6/20 à tout casser.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2006)

_Transparent things _de Fujiya & Miyagi
Sortie mai 2006              (Nuophonic / La Baleine)
Des Anglais de Brighton: Fujiya & Miyagi est une marque de cha&#238;ne hi-fi japonaise ...
Entre krautrock et &#233;lectro ...
Pour amateurs de *Can*, *Neu!,* *Aphex Twin*, *Boards of Canada*, *Kraftwerk, Brian Eno*/*David Byrne** ,Talking Heads** Andy Weatherall*, *Tiga, **Optimo,**LCD Soundsystem...
Leur site plut&#244;t original
*
​


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Septembre 2006)

J'avais jamais fait gaffe que j'ai 3 jours, 14 heures, 40 minutes et 22 secondes de Bowie dans mon iTunes. Tout ça en 1153 titres...:mouais:


----------



## Max London (19 Septembre 2006)

Aah la rentrée, je rentre dans mes classiques:





Un bon vieux Peuple de l'Herbe





Hold your Colour, un des meilleurs cd de Drum'n'Bass...





Puis une super découverte, la Phaze, un groupe d'Angers, mélange D'n'B, Dub, Rap, Ragga...


----------



## Patamach (19 Septembre 2006)

Je continue dans les vieilleries 80s:*

Gang Of Four* - Solid Gold

Du rock matin&#233; de funk - assez proche par moments des 1er Talking Heads.
Un groupe qui a &#233;norm&#233;ment influenc&#233; des artistes comme les REM des d&#233;buts ou toute la mouvance electro-punk avec The Rapture & Co.












:style:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2006)

Patamach a dit:


> Je continue dans les vieilleries 80s:*
> 
> Gang Of Four* - Solid Gold
> 
> ...



*Entertainment ! *en 1979




​


----------



## teo (19 Septembre 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> J'avais jamais fait gaffe que j'ai 3 jours, 14 heures, 40 minutes et 22 secondes de Bowie dans mon iTunes. Tout ça en 1153 titres...:mouais:



ça fait peur parfois 


Toujours dans les écoutes de mixes trouvés de ci de là par les forums frisky, en téléchargement légal, je suis en train de naviguer dans les bonus des français de Buena Onda Records, avec les dj Gurwan Ar Gouil'h (avec un dj set au Penn Ar Bed, en Bretagne ), DJ EyeOne, Joe Biscuitz, DJ Junior Caldera, MMK, D2B (aka DJ Double Bastard), Van Lazarux, DJ Piesky.
Bizarrement, le site n'est plus dispo depuis aujourd'hui.
Autre découverte aussi, DJ Sasha Le Monnier. Minimal, techno, progressive, bien trapu. Idéal pour mes envies du moment.

En deux jours, ça me fait entre 15 et 20 h à découvrir. Vive les gros disques durs


----------



## Anonyme (20 Septembre 2006)

teo a dit:


> ça fait peur parfois
> 
> 
> Toujours dans les écoutes de mixes trouvés de ci de là par les forums frisky, en téléchargement légal, je suis en train de naviguer dans les bonus des français de Buena Onda Records, avec les dj Gurwan Ar Gouil'h (avec un dj set au Penn Ar Bed, en Bretagne ), DJ EyeOne, Joe Biscuitz, DJ Junior Caldera, MMK, D2B (aka DJ Double Bastard), Van Lazarux, DJ Piesky.
> ...



En téléchargement légal The Wired CD


----------



## richard-deux (20 Septembre 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> J'avais jamais fait gaffe que j'ai 3 jours, 14 heures, 40 minutes et 22 secondes de Bowie dans mon iTunes. Tout ça en 1153 titres...:mouais:



Oui et tu pourrais en avoir plus si je t'envoyais ma liste complète des albums.  
Je te fais cela dans la semaine.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (20 Septembre 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> J'avais jamais fait gaffe que j'ai 3 jours, 14 heures, 40 minutes et 22 secondes de Bowie dans mon iTunes. Tout &#231;a en 1153 titres...:mouais:


Ce qui fait peur, c'est les listes intelligentes. La derni&#232;re fois que j'ai eu besoin de place, j'ai cr&#233;&#233; une liste avec tout les morceaux jamais &#233;cout&#233;s. Hop, 5 Go de place en plus. 




teo a dit:


> &#231;a fait peur parfois
> 
> 
> Toujours dans les &#233;coutes de mixes trouv&#233;s de ci de l&#224; par les forums frisky, en t&#233;l&#233;chargement l&#233;gal, je suis en train de naviguer dans les bonus des fran&#231;ais de Buena Onda Records, avec les dj Gurwan Ar Gouil'h (avec un dj set au Penn Ar Bed, en Bretagne ), DJ EyeOne, Joe Biscuitz, DJ Junior Caldera, MMK, D2B (aka DJ Double Bastard), Van Lazarux, DJ Piesky.
> ...




D'ailleurs... Mais non, l&#224;, j'ai que du bien (enfin du que je veux conserver). Bon on va passer &#224; la caisse. 

Et pour ne pas d&#233;roger &#224; la r&#232;gle :


----------



## Claude number X (20 Septembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> ...
> Et pour ne pas d&#233;roger &#224; la r&#232;gle :




 
Auquel je rajouterais Doubts and conviction qui m'avait fait les d&#233;couvrir


----------



## bompi (21 Septembre 2006)

Bon bin l&#224; c'est Dmitri Shostakovitch "Symphony n&#186;10" dirig&#233;e par Neeme J&#228;rvi.
C'est magnifique (je n'y connais rien mais, comme &#231;a, je dirais que c'est fabuleusement orchestr&#233. Le deuxi&#232;me mouvement est d'une rare violence, d'une ironie palpable. Les cordes y sont fantastiques de plasticit&#233; et de vivacit&#233;. Quand on pense ce que tous ces braves gens parviennent &#224; faire _ensemble_ ! Le troisi&#232;me mouvement est tout simplement beau.
Shosta, c'est vraiment une pointure


----------



## teo (21 Septembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> (...)
> 
> D'ailleurs... Mais non, là, j'ai que du bien (enfin du que je veux conserver). Bon on va passer à la caisse.
> 
> Et pour ne pas déroger à la règle :



marrant j'ai re écouté ça chez une copine jeudi et je me le suis refait vendredi a casa  

Bon, sinon, entre quelques mix, je fais une pause.
Quelques tubes qui tuent de Madonna (allez donc savoir pourquoi  oh tiens, Justify my love, :love:  ) et une re-découverte du jour, que j'avais aussi découvert ici-même:

*Mardi Gras.BB* et leur album _29 Moonglow_
Jazz, brass-band, pop, fun, amusant, décontractant, sautillant, bref, à redécouvrir :love: surtout quand on sature un peu du reste, ça passe toujours bien. Ca me donne envie d'un Mint Juleps, vous savez, un peu de bourbon, du sucre, de la menthe et des glaçons (oui, je sais, les Cubains ont piqué la recette )
C'est vraiment bon, enfin moi je me régale avec et la pochette est comme je les aime 





et leur label (j'adore la "couleur" du site)

Faut que je trouve les autres albums moi


----------



## Anonyme (21 Septembre 2006)

teo a dit:


> Quelques tubes qui tuent de Madonna (allez donc savoir pourquoi



c'est vrai que c'est mortel :rateau:


----------



## Claude number X (21 Septembre 2006)

Aujourd'hui, étant plutôt énervé et ne pouvant taper sur personne, parce que c'est pas vraiment mon genre et qu'en plus ca se fait pas   je change de registre.

J'écoute donc le cultissime album de Master "on the seventh day god created master"






Par contre impossible de trouver un morceau en écoute sur le ouebe (à part quelques-uns des derniers albums. Mais ca ne vaut plus des titres comme "What kind of god" 

Oreilles sensibles s'abstenir, un Death Metal des plus bourins qui flirte avec le Hard Core.
L'album est assez court mais vu l'énergie dépensé par le batteur sur sa double pédale, j'imagine qu'il ne devait pas pouvoir assurer un live de 2 plombes.


----------



## teo (21 Septembre 2006)

teo a dit:


> (...)Toujours dans les écoutes de mixes trouvés de ci de là par les forums frisky, en téléchargement légal, je suis en train de naviguer dans les bonus des français de Buena Onda Records (...).
> *Bizarrement, le site n'est plus dispo depuis aujourd'hui.*
> (...)




*Il est dispo à nouveau.*
Pour faire grogner les voisins et élever le rythme cardiaque, je ne peux que conseiller aux amateurs de dance hallucinée l'_Underground mix_ de Junior Caldera, c'est speed, ça tabasse, c'est raide et efficace sur 58mn. Le label décrit ça comme de la _pumping house_  : je trouve ça nettement hard, tech, tribal, ça tangue vers l'acid  aux 2/3, repart vers des plages classiques revisitées au marteau-pilon vers la 42-48e mn: ça donne envie de sortir le tank top et les sneakers pour aller suer un bon coup dans un club sombre, petit, peuplé et moite, la tête dans les étoiles.

JUNIOR CALDERA - BUENA ONDA RECORDS : "Underground Mix"
 Genre : Pumping house - Duration : 58 min - Size : 82Mb

_Dans le mix, je cherche le titre et l'auteur de ce qui arrive vers la 30e minute jusque vers la 35e. Merci d'avance _


----------



## Ed_the_Head (22 Septembre 2006)

Bon, ce n'est pas tout &#224; fait le bon sujet... mais je ne pense pas que &#231;a vaille le coup d'en ouvrir un. 
Je suis tr&#232;s en col&#232;re. J'adore la musique Soul des 70's, y'a rien de mieux pour se sentir vivre. Cette musique a &#233;t&#233; particuli&#232;rement mis en lumi&#232;re par les maisons de disques Atlantic, Stax, Rhino et Motown. 

Et bien justement, de la motown, on en parle en ce moment un peu partout dans l'audioblogsph&#232;re. Je suis vert. 

Et dire que l'on est pas le 1er avril.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Bon, ce n'est pas tout à fait le bon sujet... mais je ne pense pas que ça vaille le coup d'en ouvrir un.
> Je suis très en colère. J'adore la musique Soul des 70's, y'a rien de mieux pour se sentir vivre. Cette musique a été particulièrement mis en lumière par les maisons de disques Atlantic, Stax, Rhino et Motown.
> 
> Et bien justement, de la motown, on en parle en ce moment un peu partout dans l'audioblogsphère. Je suis vert.
> ...



Je ne savais pas que tu écoutais Crazy Frog ...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (22 Septembre 2006)

fig. 5 a dit:


> Je ne savais pas que tu écoutais Crazy Frog ...


1. Je ne sais pas ce que c'est. 
2. A priori, c'est pas glorieux
3.  


Mais je suis certain, si je fouille dans le profil de certains membres du groupe MacG de lastFM de trouver 1 ou 2 trucs "g&#234;nant".


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> 1. Je ne sais pas ce que c'est.
> 2. A priori, c'est pas glorieux
> 3.
> 
> ...




J'en tremble d'avance...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (23 Septembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Mais je suis certain, si je fouille dans le profil de certains membres du groupe MacG de lastFM de trouver 1 ou 2 trucs "gênant".






*Bénabar ?*


----------



## Dark-Tintin (23 Septembre 2006)

Cherche chez patoch au cas ou


----------



## teo (23 Septembre 2006)

fig. 5 a dit:


> J'en tremble d'avance...






J'assume tout


----------



## Anonyme (23 Septembre 2006)

teo a dit:


> J'assume tout



Il n'a trouv&#233; que Kyo (&#224; redire) ... il a mal cherch&#233; ... je suis sauv&#233;


----------



## Melounette (23 Septembre 2006)

Bon j'ai fait une recherche mais j'ai pas trouvé cet album là



​(avec le lien de leur site dans la pochette, je vous conseille les vidéos et notamment celle de _Minerva_, ils ont une de ces collec' de projos, j'veux la même)
En plus ils sortent un nouvel album fin octobre.
Pfff, que dire ? J'avais un sale a priori sur Deftones et puis voilà, j'ai encore parlé trop vite. C'est des p'tin de bons zicos, c'est propre, posé, ils ont une manière d'accélérer puis de ralentir, puis d'accélérer....j'aime, viril mais pas lourdingue.Et puis cette voix chantée dans "l'expiration", j'ai l'impression qu'il susurre presque. Rrraaah.:love: 
Bref, je me suis fait un cocktail Tool, Deftones et Metallica aujourd'hui et ça l'a fait.

Sinon, même si iTunes merdoie total, j'ai encore plein de place, alors balancez vos trucs ça m'éclate.\o/ Il déchire sa mémé ce fil.​


----------



## Amok (24 Septembre 2006)

Patamach a dit:


> Je n'aime g&#233;n&#233;ralement pas la "nouvelle" chanson (ou rock) francaise. C'est souvent chiant et pseudo intello (Camille, Delerme, ...) parfois interessant (Experience, Grand Corps Malade, ...) souvent pr&#233;tentieux (la liste est longue)
> 
> L&#224; petite exeption. Juste pour 1 titre me direz vous ca fait pas lourd
> 
> ...



Toujours en retard d'un m&#233;tro, j'ai d&#233;couvert il y a peu, par une &#233;coute sur France Inter le morceau "Madrid". Un petit bijou. Des arrangements nickels,une voix charmeuse, bref, que du bon ! Et paf, 99 cts d'euro sur l'IT Store !

Edit : Xavier, vas-y les yeux ferm&#233;s !


----------



## Anonyme (25 Septembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Toujours en retard d'un m&#233;tro, .......



Bah ma foi c'est ce qui arrive d&#232;s le moment o&#249; l'on n'a pas pris le bon d&#232;s le d&#233;part...

Ici c'est Laurie avec son *Superman* . Dimanche soir quoi.


----------



## Amok (25 Septembre 2006)

wormeyes a dit:


> Bah ma foi c'est ce qui arrive dès le moment où l'on n'a pas pris le bon dès le départ...



Mais encore ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Septembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Mais encore ?



Aucun rapport avec ta question :

Tu ne t'écoutes pas ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (25 Septembre 2006)

fig. 5 a dit:


> Aucun rapport avec ta question :
> 
> Tu ne t'écoutes pas ?


Et toi?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Septembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Et toi?



A la ligne 30, tu auras ta r&#233;ponse : visiblement les nombreuses visites de mon profil durant ce week-end ne t'ont pas &#233;t&#233; utiles ... 

Tu l'as &#233;galement dans mon avatar : la premi&#232;re pochette de la troisi&#232;me ligne


----------



## Patamach (25 Septembre 2006)

fig. 5 a dit:


> A la ligne 30, tu auras ta réponse : visiblement les nombreuses visites de mon profil durant ce week-end ne t'ont pas été utiles ...
> 
> Tu l'as également dans mon avatar : la première pochette de la troisième ligne



Ah tiens Fig.5
Le dernier fan de Balavoine.


----------



## Patamach (25 Septembre 2006)

Un peu de pop mélancolique en ce Lundi, étrange mélange de Leonard Cohen et Hope Sandoval.
*
Isobel Campbell And Mark Lanegan* - Ballad of The Broken Seas








:style:


----------



## Chang (26 Septembre 2006)

De passage vite fait, je vois quil y a quelques pochettes qui ont l'air sympa ... en esperant que le contenu suive.

Sinon juste une remarque. J'avais beaucoup entendu parler des Troublemakers, que c'est bien que c'est beau et tout, et l'autre jour j'ai achete l'album ci-dessous, et bien franchement hein, mais alors franchement .... qu'est ce qu'on leur trouve a ces Troublemakers ? C'est pas gratuit, c'est juste que je vois vraiment pas ce quil y a chez eux. Peut etre les autres albums sont mieux ?



>



Bon, "pour pas deroger a la regle" :

Momentum - A Vakant Mix Compilation

Je sais pas si ca sort en CD, mais en tout cas c'est a 9,99$ sur Beatport, un mix des sorties du label Vakant, un label qui sort de la techno minimale pour ceux qui savent ce qu'est un groove.

Apparement en ecoute sur leur site : http://www.vakant.net/

Et puis si vous avez aime, le DE9 Transitions du pape de la techno minimale, le sieur Richie Hawtin AKA Plastikman, mais j'en ai peut etre deja parle ...


----------



## SirG (26 Septembre 2006)

J'ai ressorti un disque de ma collection que je n'avais pas écouté depuis un bon bout de temps.






Et du coup, je me réécoute l'intégrale.


----------



## wip (26 Septembre 2006)

En parlant de vieux disques, je me refais les bons vieux trisomie 21 du début, avec ce magnifique album compile des deux premiers vynils:





Ce rythme minimal et mécanique me rappelle ces matins gris de mon enfance ou je me levais, prenais le bus, et descendait en ville pour aller en cours, observant les gens autour de moi, sans quitter le casque des oreilles... avec très souvent du T21. Ces premiers matins ou on se rend compte que la vie n'est pas si facile et que le plus dur à gérer sera sans doute les sentiments. L'adolescence quoi...


----------



## SirG (26 Septembre 2006)

Ah!

Trisomie 21. Les frères Lomprez. Des gars d'min coin.:rateau: 

Rien de tel qu'un bon *Shift Away* pour se revigourer ou un *La Fête Triste* pour se détendre.


----------



## Patamach (26 Septembre 2006)

*Compilation Touch 25*

Sortie pour les 25 ans de ce label atypique, mélange savant d'electronica et de musique contemporaine, on retrouve qqs "grands noms" du label avec des titres inédits: Fennesz, Pan Sonic, Biosphere (un peu plus accessible que les autres), Oren Ambarchi, ... 
Du très calme au service de l'esprit. Si vous voulez ecouter qqchose de réellement différent vous frappez à la bonne porte.

En plus le CD regroupe qqs superbes photos de Wozencroft patron du label.










:style:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2006)

iFORWARD, RUSSIA!


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (26 Septembre 2006)

*Tomb&#233; &#224; la renverse*
il y a quelques semaines en &#233;coutant "Rossz Csillag Alatt Sz&#252;letett" de Venetian Snares, j'ai mis la main sur un des derniers opus d'un individu pass&#233; ma&#238;tre dans son art de l'iconoclasme &#233;lectronique et totalement inconnu du grand public.

Cette furie breakbeat baroque m&#233;langeant cisaillements hardcoresques et relans m&#233;lodiques aboutit &#224; une musique somptueuse et contrast&#233;e, d&#233;vergond&#233;e et surpuissante d&#233;veloppant un univers improbable et intriguant.

La simple vue de la pochette peut vous donner une id&#233;e du d&#233;lice (ou supplice) offert &#224; nos ou&#239;es.

Venetian Snares est &#224; la musique ce que J&#233;r&#244;me Bosch est &#224; la peinture.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (27 Septembre 2006)

Chang a dit:


> J'avais beaucoup entendu parler des Troublemakers, que c'est bien que c'est beau et tout, et l'autre jour j'ai achete l'album ci-dessous, et bien franchement hein, mais alors franchement .... qu'est ce qu'on leur trouve a ces Troublemakers ? C'est pas gratuit, c'est juste que je vois vraiment pas ce quil y a chez eux. Peut etre les autres albums sont mieux ?





*Express Way*
ne ressemble en rien ou presque au premier album c'est vrai. Le départ d'un des membres est peut être à l'origine de l'évolution qu'à connu le groupe.

J'ai le plaisir de les avoir vus "live" et ce fut un pur bonheur auditif !!
Des Troublemakers je conseillerais leur mix Stereopictures Vol. 2 qui s'approche d'ailleurs le plus de ce que j'ai vu voir d'eux  sur scène. Une sorte de plongée cinématographique orientée black et seventies ambiante et savoureuse.


----------



## Chang (27 Septembre 2006)

> Une sorte de plongée cinématographique orientée black et seventies ambiante et savoureuse.



C'est peut etre pour ca que ca ne me parle pas plus que cela, le cote cinematographique.

Au chapitre des ecoutes recentes :

- Jona - Monjey Money

- Nick Holder - Erotic Illusions ( un gros classique house oldschool)

- John Tejada - Paranoia, grosse tuerie avec la meme voix que sur son celebre Sweat On the Walls

- Booka Shade - Mandarine Girl, c pas tout frais mais c'est toujours bon, Booka Shade est en pleine puissance sur le label Get Physical qui fait du coup beaucoup parler de lui.

- Marc Houle - Thrid in Trees, juste parceque le pied et la basse sont tout simplement tres tres funky, ce qui surprend pour un morceau qui sort sur M_nus

Le tout dispo sur beatport pour acheter ou ecouter.

www.beatport.com


----------



## freakstepper (27 Septembre 2006)

une petite sélection du moment:
-squarepusher : go plastic
-beach boys : pet sounds
-why? : elephant eyelash
- left banke
- can: sacrilege
- andrew bird & the mysterious production of eggs

vous m'en direz des nouvelles....


----------



## artintel (28 Septembre 2006)

Bijour,

Bon, moi, ca fait que 25 ans que j'ecoute ca : http://www.couleur3.ch

Je connais jamais les titres, ni les auteurs, ca fait 25 ans que ca dure, mais souvent quand on me fait ecouter un morceau, ben je reconnais ;o)

La aujourd'hui , sur mon G5, ou sur mon pc au boulo j'ecoute ca avec realplayer

http://real.xobix.ch/live/rsr3.ram


----------



## Anonyme (28 Septembre 2006)

ydsgn a dit:


> Bijour,
> 
> Bon, moi, ca fait que 25 ans que j'ecoute ca : http://www.couleur3.ch
> 
> ...



Si tu peux, rejoins nous sur last.fm : il y a un groupe MacGeneration


----------



## teo (28 Septembre 2006)

ydsgn a dit:


> Bijour,
> 
> Bon, moi, ca fait que 25 ans que j'ecoute ca : http://www.couleur3.ch
> 
> ...



:love: 



fig. 5 a dit:


> Si tu peux, rejoins nous sur last.fm : il y a un groupe MacGeneration




Et y'a même un groupe Couleur 3 sur Last.fm.
_Oui oui ! Et de bleu de bleu, j'en fais partie, vous croyez quoi ?    _


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (28 Septembre 2006)

*Dans la famille des g&#233;nies tortur&#233;s de la t&#234;te*
il est impossible de passer outre un artiste tel que Squarepusher.

Ce jeune homme, bourr&#233; de talent est un des fers de lance d'une electronica avant-gardiste. 

Squarepusher nous offre un son exp&#233;rimental et &#233;nergique m&#233;langeant drum'n'bass, electronica, jungle et jazz. Musicien &#224; part enti&#232;re, le personnage, abandonnant le "tout-machine", intervient lui m&#234;me fr&#233;quemment &#224; la basse dans ses compositions.

Dans ce farfouillement musical, &#224; ses heures tordu et bizarre, o&#249; les genres musicaux s'entrechoquent se cachent quelques perles, nappes douces et m&#233;lodiques dont se d&#233;gagent une po&#233;sie et une &#233;motion &#233;normes.

Lambic 5 poetry est de ces perles ; le premier morceau du disque est une pure merveille, de celles qui vous mettent un sacr&#233;e claque dans les oreilles, qui vous renvoient &#224; vos &#233;motions profondes. J'en ai mis une dizaine d'&#233;coutes &#224; m'en remettre...


----------



## freakstepper (28 Septembre 2006)

pour moi son meilleur disque reste go plastic..... un des plus expérimentaux et bizarre.. 100% digital mais quelle créativité!!
un ep terrible aussi: Port Rhombus....
de toute façon tous ses albums valent le coup d'être écoutés au moins une fois!


----------



## fedo (28 Septembre 2006)

attention le retour du stoner psyché de qualité après des mois (des années) de groupe de 2ème division et autres plagieurs. oui le groupe qui tue vient de chez alternative tentacles (oui bon pas très étonnant) j'ai nommé: TURN ME ON DEAD MAN
album: Technicolour Mother





terrible, ça faissait longtemps que j'avais entendu un truc aussi bon.

A noter aussi toujours chez Alternative tentacles, plus punk:
DISASTER STRIKES (avec des vrais morceaux de Jello Biafra inside), Liberty Toast





et KNIGHTS OF THE NEW CRUSADE (meilleur truc de rock garage entendu depuis 2006), A Challenge To The Cowards of Christendom.

l'album de Jucifer sur Relapse Records, terrible aussi, plus indé/noise à la Relapse mais ça pourrait être sur Neurot Recordings vu leur style


----------



## Odelay (28 Septembre 2006)

Salut,

depuis Rock en seine fin ao&#251;t o&#249; les prestations de Radiohead et TV on the Radio m'avaient litt&#233;rallement scotch&#233;s, depuis un mois donc, mon univers musical ne s'&#233;loignait jamais bien loin de "OK Computer", "Kid A" et des 2 bombes made in TV on the Radio ("Desperate youth, blood thirsty babes" et "Return To Cookie Mountain").
OK, un petit d&#233;tour via un vieux Tosca ou un Peace Orchestra (les Kruder/Dorfmeister chacun de leur c&#244;t&#233;, pas mal du tout), une ballade chez Mlle Gainsbourg, une pause &#233;lectro jouissive chez Villeneuve... mais pas de quoi me d&#233;tourner bien longtemps du g&#233;nie ahurissant des Radiohead et TVOTR.

Au passage, "OK computer", quel nom de dieu d'album, quelle maitrise, quelle cr&#233;ativit&#233;. C'est simple, on est torpill&#233; d&#232;s les premiers accords de "Airbag", et on ne descent pas avant "Karma Police".
Bon et tant qu'on y est le dernier TV on the Radio, "Return to cookie moutain", cet esp&#232;ce d'ovni qui fusionne dans une marmitte de guitares bouillantes une voix toute tendue de trop de choses &#224; faire passer et des m&#233;lodies qui t'agitent le cul sur ta chaise, cet album c'est ma barre de vitamine &#224; moi ces derniers matins, mon juvamine boost&#233; aux amph&#232;tes.
Enorme.

(o&#249; en &#233;tais-je ?)

Oui, rien ne semblait pouvoir d&#233;tr&#244;ner de mes platines ces 4 albums quand un matin, se pointant tout calmement avec sa petite folk, un type nomm&#233; Devendra Banhart m'a retourn&#233; les chakras.
La chanson c'&#233;tait "Cripple crow", une de ces perles qui puise sa force dans la "simple" harmonie de quelques accords bien fichus et d'une voix qui sait ce qu'elle fait.
Du folk tapiss&#233;e de sonorit&#233;s indiennes, des petites jams entre copains o&#249; untel am&#232;ne sa fl&#251;te et l'autre fait les choeurs, c'est pas &#233;vident de d&#233;crire l'univers musical de ce type, qui sonne tr&#232;s familier, qui nous mets &#224; l'aise de suite, pour ensuite nous mettre des claques tout le temps (des claques agr&#233;ables entendons-nous bien).
L'album "Cripple crow" est une suite de petites histoires d&#233;complex&#233;es, qui nous emmenent tour &#224; tour au chaud &#224; la maison ou au chaud au soleil, bien loin du stress, avec peu de moyen sinon cette voix tremblotante bien sympathique et la cr&#233;ativit&#233; d&#233;bordante et d&#233;brid&#233;e de ce petit mec, qui nous aligne 22 chansons quand m&#234;me, sans jamais se prendre la t&#234;te, ni la n&#244;tre.
Moi je dis chapeau.
J'ai &#224; peu pr&#232;s tout de lui maintenant (oui je suis un acheteur impulsif), chaque album a son pesant de trouvailles et de trucs uniques, de m&#233;lodies si &#233;videntes et bien vues qu'on se dit "bon sang c'est clair", bref. C'est lui qui passe en boucle maintenant. 

Depuis avec mes clients je suis plus zen, je bois moins de caf&#233;, mon esprit vagabonde plus volontiers, j'ai relook&#233; tout mon site internet de fond en comble, je pr&#233;pare &#224; ma petite famille des menus plus &#233;quilibr&#233;s, avec des encornets cuits &#224; l'ail dans leur jus et autre petits mets go&#251;teux, j'ai repris ma gratte pour jouer deux trois trucs, bref, Devendra, c'est un chic type.


----------



## SveDec (29 Septembre 2006)

Ça existe les gens qui écoutent Couleur3 TOUT LE TEMPS ? ^^
Moi j'écoute que quand je vais en Suisse, et j'ai ma dose pour l'année après


----------



## Anonyme (29 Septembre 2006)

Michel Delpech + Depeche Mode = Delpech Mode   

Finalement Delpech c'est pas mal ...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (29 Septembre 2006)

T'es en retard.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Septembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> T'es en retard.



Je me place d'un point de vue musical pas visuel

et je ne suis pas en retard sur ce fil  

mais si tu insistes : Beatles + Metallica = Beatallica


----------



## Ed_the_Head (29 Septembre 2006)

fig. 5 a dit:


> Je me place d'un point de vue musical pas visuel
> 
> et je ne suis pas en retard sur ce fil
> 
> mais si tu insistes : Beattles + Mettalica = Beattalica


Tu veux dire Metallica?  

Et Beatles?

_edit : et merci pour les liens. _


----------



## Anonyme (29 Septembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Tu veux dire Metallica?
> 
> Et Beatles?



I am not afraid of you and i will beat your ass  





Le dernier Yo La Tengo 

Pass the Hatchet, I Think I'm Goodkind

Beanbag Chair


----------



## NED (29 Septembre 2006)

*RIEN* là, non là j'écoute rien en ce moment....


----------



## Patamach (29 Septembre 2006)

*Sunburned Hand of The Man* - Complexion

Pink Floyd meets GodSpeed You Black Emperor








:style:


----------



## Patamach (29 Septembre 2006)

Je suis en shuffle.
Est-il vraiment nécessaire de mettre un commentaire sur cet Album?
Adulé ou détesté, ce mec en tout cas ne laisse pas indifférent.








:style:

_Manque un peu de Hip Hop par ici dés fois ... _


----------



## teo (29 Septembre 2006)

Pour Delpech Mode, c'est excellent et bien fait, avec Beatallica, ils en parlait dans le T&#233;l&#233;rama de cette semaine, avec un certain retard, effectivement.

Pour Couleur 3, j'&#233;coute rarement: avec le temps, un certain d&#233;calage avec la vie romande et certaines &#233;missions sont pas toutes aussi excellentes que dans mon souvenir, mais deux trois fois par mois, c'est marrant. Pas de pub et les infos sont bien d&#233;cal&#233;es compar&#233;es &#224; ici 

Pour faire le trait entre mes &#233;coutes et la Suisse, en &#233;coutant _The Trip_ sur Friskyradio aujourd'hui, je m'aper&#231;ois que c'est une production de Sirion Records, label helv&#233;tique.
C'est maintenant, alors on fonce 







> THE TRIP 2.0
> *Guests:*
> Niki B & Christian E.F.F.E. (Italy)
> Dyno (Italy)
> ...


----------



## sonnyboy (29 Septembre 2006)

Mais... mais...

Mais c'est d'la merde ????!!!!!


----------



## Dark-Tintin (29 Septembre 2006)

*WEDNESAY 13*


----------



## bompi (29 Septembre 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Mais... mais...
> 
> Mais c'est d'la merde ????!!!!!



Je me demande si, pour une fois, je ne vais pas être d'accord avec toi.
Quelle folle journée !!


----------



## Max London (29 Septembre 2006)

Patamach a dit:


> _Manque un peu de Hip Hop par ici dés fois ... _



Oh, ça manque de Hip-Hop, de Dub, de Drum'n'Bass et même de Ska


----------



## bompi (29 Septembre 2006)

Il me semble que la bourr&#233;e n'est pas hyper pr&#233;sente, non plus que la musique &#224; base de biniou.

Non plus qu'un peu de shamisen, qui ferait du bien dans tout ce bruit.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (29 Septembre 2006)

Max London a dit:


> Oh, ça manque de Hip-Hop, de Dub, de Drum'n'Bass et même de Ska





bompi a dit:


> Il me semble que la bourrée n'est pas hyper présente, non plus que la musique à base de biniou.
> Non plus qu'un peu de shamisen, qui ferait du bien dans tout ce bruit.



*Suffit de proposer*
mes mignons.


----------



## teo (30 Septembre 2006)

bompi a dit:


> Je me demande si, pour une fois, je ne vais pas être d'accord avec toi.
> Quelle folle journée !!



Ah ça, chacun sa merde: de toute façon on en a tellement plein les oreilles qu'on peut difficilement s'en rendre compte...

Là, ça se finit tranquille, The Trip 20.11 avec _Dana Bergquist & Danny Howells_, je finis d'enregistrer le set et je vais écouter les anges...


----------



## CarodeDakar (30 Septembre 2006)

Et bien, depuis que je suis revenue au Québec, je reste scotchée à cette radio...

http://www.radio-canada.ca/radio2/

Nommée "Espace musique", possède la qualité de n'être pas trop bavarde. Tout pour la musique, aucune publicité. 

Musique du monde, musique jazz, musiques émergentes, francophones, étrangères, classiques, chansons...


----------



## bompi (30 Septembre 2006)

teo a dit:


> Ah ça, chacun sa merde: de toute façon on en a tellement plein les oreilles qu'on peut difficilement s'en rendre compte...


ET puis si on n'écoutait que du top moumoutte, ce ne serait pas marrant. 
par exemple, rien de tel qu'une navrante compilation lounge d'Ibiza (j'en ai) pour apprécier un bon disque bien torché de Thievery Corporation (j'en ai aussi).

Sinon, plutôt que SquarePusher, j'ai plus un faible pour Autechre.

Sinon (bis), je suis tombé (ouch!) de nouveau sur "Ocean Beach" du Black Mighty Orchestra. Vous savez, la base du morceau de *Dimitri from Paris*, caché dans le dernier titre de son premier album. C'est vraiment relax et bien torché, justement.

Et puis, grâce au iTS, j'ai pu écouter un disque de *Popol Vuh*, assez récent et plus électro que planant (tendance mantra) ; pas mal du tout. Pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas, Popol Vuh est un groupe allemand (centré autour du défunt Florian Fricke) assez planant, typique _seventies_. Ils ont entre autre écrit les musiques de plusieurs films de Werner Herzog.

PS : Il y a toujours une petite satisfaction à retrouver inopinément la source d'un échantillon que l'on a entendu moult fois sans savoir si c'était une boucle originale ou empruntée. Donc, en écoutant la musique de Nosferatu, j'ai retrouvé l'intro d'un morceau de l'excellentissime Plasticity de *Cabaret Voltaire*, presque quinze ans après sa sortie.


----------



## mayfair (1 Octobre 2006)

Propaganda - P-machinery


----------



## teo (2 Octobre 2006)

mayfair a dit:


> Propaganda - P-machinery



P:Machinery à la base...
Et il y a tant à dire sur ce pur tube 80's... dommage qu'il n'y ait pas un peu plus d'infos dans ton message sur l'ambiance de cette époque, le label, ZTT de Trevor Horn (The Buggles, The Art of Noise...) et de son Fairlight*... Moi ça me rappelle tellement les sons de ces années-là. J'adore le _Razormaid remix_.
_* allez lire un peu sur cette machine, c'était le monstre de l'époque _

Et les paroles, c'est un mélange d'Orwell et de Matrix  Et qui a l'épisode de Miami Vice où où on entend ce morceau ? j'aimerai bien le trouver je dois dire  




			
				Propaganda a dit:
			
		

> P:MACHINERY (A secret wish)
> 
> Motor
> Power - force - motion - drive
> ...



_Dans tes rêves... Teo, dans tes rêves..._


----------



## Melounette (2 Octobre 2006)

teo a dit:


> P:Machinery à la base...
> Et il y a tant à dire sur ce pur tube 80's... dommage qu'il n'y ait pas un peu plus d'infos dans ton message sur l'ambiance de cette époque, le label, ZTT de Trevor Horn (The Buggles, The Art of Noise...) et de son Fairlight*... Moi ça me rappelle tellement les sons de ces années-là. J'adore le _Razormaid remix_.
> _* allez lire un peu sur cette machine, c'était le monstre de l'époque _
> 
> Et les paroles, c'est un mélange d'Orwell et de Matrix  Et qui a l'épisode de Miami Vice où où on entend ce morceau ? j'aimerai bien le trouver je dois dire


Rraaah ouais merci Teo. Et il y avait aussi cette fameuse choré où les 2 filles étaient l'une derrière l'autre et tourner des bras comme les pales d'un avion à réaction. Je me souviens les avoir vu faire ça à la télé.(d'ailleurs je suis la seule à me souvenir c'est un comble). Je crois même que ça avait été remixé avec Relax de Frankie goes to Hollywood(un vague souvenir).Bref évidemment toute une époque incroyable, je suis désolée d'en rajouter, mais quand on parle de Propaganda et 80's, j'arrive tel un chien truffier, toute tremblante.:love: 
Et je vais essayer de trouver cet épisode de Miami Vice, ça doit valoir son pesant de cacahuètes. 
(Quand aux Buggles, je conseille l'album Video killed the radio star, en entier, c'est très écoutable encore maintenant, je dirais même surtout maintenant )


----------



## Anonyme (2 Octobre 2006)

teo a dit:


> P:Machinery à la base...
> Et il y a tant à dire sur ce pur tube 80's... dommage qu'il n'y ait pas un peu plus d'infos dans ton message sur l'ambiance de cette époque, le label, ZTT de Trevor Horn (The Buggles, The Art of Noise...) et de son Fairlight*... Moi ça me rappelle tellement les sons de ces années-là. J'adore le _Razormaid remix_.
> _* allez lire un peu sur cette machine, c'était le monstre de l'époque _
> 
> Et les paroles, c'est un mélange d'Orwell et de Matrix  Et qui a l'épisode de Miami Vice où où on entend ce morceau ? j'aimerai bien le trouver je dois dire



Claudia Brücken, la chanteuse de Propaganda, a fait un duo, _Unicorn_, avec Apoptygma Berzerk en 2002

Unicorn (je ne sais pas si c'est la version en duo)


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (2 Octobre 2006)

teo a dit:


> P:Machinery à la base...
> Et il y a tant à dire sur ce pur tube 80's



*Je ne savais pas*
que Lady Di avait été chanteuse 



 
:rateau:


----------



## Patamach (2 Octobre 2006)

*The Rapture* - Pieces of The People We Love

Après la hype d'il y a deux ans et leur énorme tube electro-punk "House of Jealous Lovers" ca n'a pas du être facile d'écrire une suite à l'album "Echoes", un peu décevant sur la longueur d'ailleurs.
Le nouvel album est de bonne tenue dans son ensemble avec qqs titres dancefloor assez efficaces comme "Done gone done it", "The Devil" ou "Wayuh" et des trucs plus lent un peu chiant à mon gout comme "Live in Sunshine" ou "Down so Long" (d'une banalité affligeante).
Bref dans l'ensemble ca tient la route.








:style:


----------



## Patamach (2 Octobre 2006)

J'avais envie de faire chier mon voisin aujourd'hui.









:style:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (2 Octobre 2006)

*Vous avez des enfants ?*
vos ch&#232;res t&#234;tes blondes tr&#233;pignent &#224; vous voir devant votre &#233;cran et voudraient faire comme vous ?

Une solution existe. Apprenez leur &#224; &#233;crire avec un clavier avec le Peaches virtual typewriter 
Merci Madame Peaches de penser &#224; nos ch&#232;res t&#234;tes blondes !


----------



## teo (2 Octobre 2006)

_et avec un clavier suisse-romand y'a aussi ? _


l&#224; me manque le umlaut pour P&#232;re No&#235;l


----------



## elKBron (2 Octobre 2006)

Ute Lemper - Blood and Feathers
concert enregistré à New York dans le bar jazzy Cafe Carlyle. Du pur bonheur, elle reprend des standards de la musique française, allemande et anglo saxonne. Merveilleuse dans ce style où elle excelle : le cabaret. Elle sait très bien gérer son public... Je ne m'en lasse pas en ce moment 




​


----------



## bompi (3 Octobre 2006)

teo a dit:


> P:Machinery à la base...
> Et il y a tant à dire sur ce pur tube 80's... dommage qu'il n'y ait pas un peu plus d'infos dans ton message sur l'ambiance de cette époque, le label, ZTT de Trevor Horn (The Buggles, The Art of Noise...) et de son Fairlight*... Moi ça me rappelle tellement les sons de ces années-là. J'adore le _Razormaid remix_.
> _* allez lire un peu sur cette machine, c'était le monstre de l'époque _
> 
> ...


Ah ! Le Fairlight CMI !! Il me faisait rêver, avec le Synclavier (_cf._ O Superman de Laurie Anderson). Lavilliers (lol) a utilisé le Fairlight. Peter Gabriel a signé son album le plus inventif avec cet appareil.
Quant à ZTT (Zang Tuum Tumb), c'était trop cool ! "Moments in love" en boucle pendant des heures. En alternance avec les albums de Suicide ou de Casino Music chez Ze Records [dans ma petite chambre de bonne, dans le 6e ... avec aussi La Voix du Lézard].

Wow ! Teo, tu m'as sorti un paquet de madeleines pour ce soir ...


----------



## teo (3 Octobre 2006)

bompi a dit:


> Ah ! Le Fairlight CMI !! Il me faisait r&#234;ver, avec le Synclavier (_cf._ O Superman de Laurie Anderson). Lavilliers (lol) a utilis&#233; le Fairlight. Peter Gabriel a sign&#233; son album le plus inventif avec cet appareil.
> Quant &#224; ZTT (Zang Tuum Tumb), c'&#233;tait trop cool ! "Moments in love" en boucle pendant des heures. En alternance avec les albums de Suicide ou de Casino Music chez Ze Records [dans ma petite chambre de bonne, dans le 6e ... avec aussi La Voix du L&#233;zard].
> 
> Wow ! Teo, tu m'as sorti un paquet de madeleines pour ce soir ...


C'est tellement plus joli que de dire juste un groupe et un titre... KM4, c'est un fil &#224; d&#233;couverte, et &#224; madeleine... et c'est si bon les madeleines, aussi.

Y'a une semaine, j'ai _O Superman_ qui m'a fait chialer sur mon clavier tout seul comme un imb&#233;cile, bon y'avait pas que *Laurie Anderson* mais pitin, ce morceau fait irr&#233;m&#233;diablement partie de ces 13 derni&#232;res ann&#233;es de ma vie et des fois, &#231;a craque  :rose: 

L&#226;chez-vous...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Octobre 2006)

teo a dit:


> C'est tellement plus joli que de dire juste un groupe et un titre... KM4, c'est un fil à découverte, et à madeleine... et c'est si bon les madeleines, aussi.
> 
> Lâchez-vous...



et hop encore une contrainte


----------



## Ed_the_Head (3 Octobre 2006)

Bon, les leaders... va falloir vous mettre d'accord.


----------



## teo (3 Octobre 2006)

fig. 5 a dit:


> et hop encore une contrainte



Y'en a tant que ça ?
Si tu préfères le kougloff aux madeleines, ou même la tarte à la rhubarbe, ne te gêne pas, on mange ce qu'on veut et tu le sais 

Le fil est ce que vous en faites, faudrait juste pas que le rythme binaire un titre/un auteur revienne trop fort, c'est un peu sec pour les oreilles de certains et je crois pouvoir dire que ça ne nous mènerait pas très loin 




Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Bon, les leaders... va falloir vous mettre d'accord.




Tout de suite les insultes


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (3 Octobre 2006)

fig. 5 a dit:


> et hop encore une contrainte



*C'est un lieu*
non fumeur ici ?


----------



## Patamach (3 Octobre 2006)

*Fujiya & Miyagi* -      Transparent Things

Can & Neu! (pour l'aspect boucles répétitives) rencontrent LCD SoundSystem / DFA (electro rock) et invitent la basse des Talking Heads à la fête (funk)
Au final un espèce de Cold Funk hybride et inventif.







:style:


----------



## Anonyme (3 Octobre 2006)

Patamach a dit:


> *Fujiya & Miyagi* -      Transparent Things
> 
> Can & Neu! (pour l'aspect boucles répétitives) rencontrent LCD SoundSystem / DFA (electro rock) et invitent la basse des Talking Heads à la fête (funk)
> Au final un espèce de Cold Funk hybride et inventif.
> ...


----------



## silvio (3 Octobre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> 1. Je ne sais pas ce que c'est.
> 2. A priori, c'est pas glorieux
> 3.
> 
> ...



Purée, moi j'ai un ou deux Bjork qui trainent ... c'est parce que je suis parti faire pipi et que Last.fm a continué sans moi ...
:rose::rose:


----------



## Patamach (3 Octobre 2006)

fig. 5 a dit:


>



Me semblait bien l'avoir d&#233;j&#224; vu celui-l&#224; ... d&#233;sol&#233; pour la r&#233;p&#233;tition.
Ceci dit un peu de matraquage publicitaire ne devrait pas trop leur nuire 


PS: Tu serais pas par hasard un lecteur de PitchFork ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Octobre 2006)

Ici en écoute *«enemies like this»* de *Radio4*. Band from N.Y aux sonorités me faisant penser à certains Talkin' Heads (stop making..) mixés avec du Joe Jackson remonté à la sauce Clash.

Parfait pour garder l'oeil ouvert en ce début d'apm grisouille.


----------



## silvio (3 Octobre 2006)

wormeyes a dit:


> Ici en écoute *«enemies like this»* de *Radio4*. Band from N.Y aux sonorités me faisant penser à certains Talkin' Heads (stop making..) mixés avec du Joe Jackson remonté à la sauce Clash.
> 
> Parfait pour garder l'oeil ouvert en ce début d'apm grisouille.



Bon ben moi en ce moment, je suis en plein revival punk ... j'y peux rien c'est comme ça ... 
pis le binaire, ça peut avoir du bon, nan ? :love::love:

L'avantage, c'est que 30 ans après, on voit l'indispensable du superflu :
donc :
L'indispensable : The Clash - Buzzcocks - The Fall - The Damned - The Ruts - The Saints - The Undertones - The Stranglers - Joy Division
Le superflu (mais écoutable, hein) : The Ramones - 999 - Stiff Little Fingers - Sex Pistols - Vibrators - Siouxsie & The Banshees - Sham 69 - Generation X - Penetration - UK Subs - X Ray Spex

J'ai du en oublier un tas : complétez !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (3 Octobre 2006)

silvio a dit:


> Le superflu (mais écoutable, hein) : The Ramones - 999 - Stiff Little Fingers - Sex Pistols - Vibrators - Siouxsie & The Banshees - Sham 69 - Generation X - Penetration - UK Subs - X Ray Spex



Idiot! Retourne chez ta mère... Tu la désoles...


----------



## silvio (3 Octobre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Idiot! Retourne chez ta mère... Tu la désoles...



Purée tu as mis le temps !!!!! :rateau:

Gabba gabba Hey !!!!


Bon et les Olivensteins ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (3 Octobre 2006)

silvio a dit:


> Bon et les Olivensteins ?


Je t'ai répondu sur last.fm


----------



## bompi (3 Octobre 2006)

Oui mais bon ... Je r&#233;fute l'&#233;tiquette "Ponque" pour les Stranglers. Et c'est limite pour Joy Division itou.

Et puis "Holidays In The Sun", cela reste bien sympa.


----------



## silvio (3 Octobre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Je t'ai r&#233;pondu sur last.fm



L'avantage, c'est que 30 ans apr&#232;s, on voit l'indispensable du superflu :
donc :
L'indispensable :  The Ramones - The Clash - Buzzcocks - The Fall - The Damned - The Ruts - The Saints - The Undertones - The Stranglers - Joy Division

Le superflu (mais &#233;coutable, hein) : - 999 - Stiff Little Fingers - Sex Pistols - Vibrators - Siouxsie & The Banshees - Sham 69 - Generation X - Penetration - UK Subs - X Ray Spex

&#231;a va mieux ? tu veux 999 dans les indispensables aussi ?




bompi a dit:


> Oui mais bon ... Je r&#233;fute l'&#233;tiquette "Ponque" pour les Stranglers. Et c'est limite pour Joy Division itou.


J'ai h&#233;sit&#233;, mais m&#234;me s'ils ont rapidement &#233;volu&#233;, ils sont sortis du m&#234;me moule. R&#233;-&#233;coute Warsaw de Joy Division ... si c'est pas du punk ... 
Dans le m&#234;me genre, le premier EP de Police avec Henry Padovani (un corse, le papy de Patoch) avant l'arriv&#233;e d'Andy Summer ... ensuite .... 


bompi a dit:


> Et puis "Holidays In The Sun", cela reste bien sympa.


J'ai pas dit que je n'aimais pas : j'&#233;coute Pretty Vacant, l&#224; comme je te parle ...

Par indispensable, je pense aux groupes qui ont eu une influence majeure, ou qui poss&#233;dait une musique plus riche .... 
ainsi The Ruts avaient comme les Clash plus tard, d&#233;j&#224; int&#233;gr&#233; le Reggae et le Dub
Bon tu me diras les Ramones ont aussi eu une putain d'influence sur les ventes de Perfectos ...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (3 Octobre 2006)

Vous voulez vraiment qu'on recommence sur les &#233;tiquettes? 
... Ca va encore mal finir. 

On m'a conseill&#233; &#231;a, il y a quelques jours. 







Je pense que c'est le d&#233;but d'une grande amiti&#233; musicale.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (3 Octobre 2006)

silvio a dit:


> ça va mieux ? tu veux 999 dans les indispensables aussi ?



Nân... Eux, c'est vraiment des brêles... Mais ils ont quelques morceaux fendards, comme "Nasty"...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (3 Octobre 2006)

*Apr&#232;s leur premier album superbe*
C'est avec fr&#233;tillement et impatience que j'attendais la sortie du nouvel album de Smooth, trio nantais qui &#224; d&#233;faut de nous faire de la musique celtique, nous d&#233;livre une &#233;lectro pop chaude et suave qui sent bon le funk, la soul et les seventies.

Transformer l'essai du deuxi&#232;me album est parfois une &#233;tape difficile &#224; franchir mais nos comp&#232;res s'en sortent manifestement tr&#232;s bien. Avec "The endless rise of the sun" leur musique a clairement gagn&#233; en maturit&#233;. Lovez vous dans votre canap&#233;, r&#233;glez le son &#224; un niveau confortable et laissez vous aller &#224; appr&#233;cier.


----------



## Nobody (3 Octobre 2006)

bompi a dit:


> Oui mais bon ... Je réfute l'étiquette "Ponque" pour les Stranglers. Et c'est limite pour Joy Division itou.
> 
> Et puis "Holidays In The Sun", cela reste bien sympa.



A sa sortie, j'ai achetée le "Live X-Cert" des Stranglers. Et je suis d'accord avec Silvio: ils sont sortis du moule punk. Ils faisaient même partie de la première vague. Alors même si leur style de composition a fortement muté par la suite, ils font partie de la mouvance punk de 76/77.






J'adore cette pochette.
Puis, écoutez-le donc: Hanging Around; Dagenham Dave; Do You Wanna? Death and Night and Blood; Go Buddy Go. Si ce n'est pas punk, ça. Bon d'accord, il y a un orgue qui semble anachronique par rapport au son des autres groupes de l'époque qui tournaient avec du matos pourrave. Faut se souvenir que le punk c'était ça: les gamins qui refusaient l'establishment et qui montaient à l'assaut des charts avec des guitares bon marché au poing. Les membres d'un groupe étaient bien souvent accueillis parce qu'ils possédaient un ampli un peu correct et on se fichait pas mal de la qualité de l'instrumentiste qui le possédait. Alors bien sûr, les Stranglers avec leur son gras d'orgue Hammond faisaient un peu tache dans l'ensemble. N'empêche que, d'essence, ils sont parmi les premiers punks. 

Pi faut pas qu'on touche à mes émotions de jeunesse, hein?   

Par contre, Joy Division, effectivement, sont pas punk. Z'appartiennent plutôt à la Cold Wave. Carrément, même.


----------



## bompi (3 Octobre 2006)

Mon premier Stranglers &#233;tait "Rattus Norvegicus IV" et je ne le voyais pas comme ponque &#224; l'&#233;poque, notamment en raison de l'importance du clavier (chez les ponques, le clavier ...) et de la composition des morceaux, plus _rock_ et encore nettement influenc&#233; par les musiques qui pr&#233;c&#232;dent.

Quoi qu'il en soit, *Hanging Around* ou *(get a) Grip (on Yourself)*, ou encore *Down in the sewer*, c'&#233;tait bin super ! D'ailleurs, j'ai rachet&#233; des titres de ces braves &#233;trangleurs il y a quelques mois sur l'iTS et je me suis bien r&#233;curr&#233; les oreilles


----------



## Anonyme (4 Octobre 2006)

bompi a dit:


> Mon premier Stranglers &#233;tait "Rattus Norvegicus IV" et je ne le voyais pas comme ponque &#224; l'&#233;poque, notamment en raison de l'importance du clavier _(chez les ponques, le clavier ...)_ ... ....



AH euhhh bon. Oui en effet les poonk comme tu les nommes si bien ne pouvaient (en phase avec leur mode de fonctionnement binaire)  pr&#233;tendre &#224; s'oser s'encanailler avec des instruments n'etant pas r&#233;f&#233;renc&#233;s ds leur l&#233;gende.

Mais en fait. Quelle l&#233;gende? 
Celle qui a &#233;t&#233; construite sur quelques farf'lus squattant, 79, Traffalgar?
Celle des Peukons ressuc&#233;s de K&#233;bra?

Ou alors les Autres. Tous les autres qui n'avaient que faire d'un d&#233;nomminateur, d'un cadre, et d'une quelquonque forme d'&#233;tiquette?

Alors l&#224; oui! Le «Rattus Norvegicus» fait partie a part enti&#232;re de l'histoire du Punk et de ses Indispensables. Et l'on s'en br.../tape si en 77 Greenfield a balanc&#233; du clavier ou pas dans les sillons. Ce qui reste et demeure, c'est la mani&#232;re dont il l'a fait.

Pour Joy D., je pense qu'un l&#233;ger rafraichissement s'impose:* ici
*  Punk? pas s&#251;r, quoique en config. Warsaw...   Cold wawe? Tssss..... _ *Post-punk!*_ :rateau: 

Mais en fait, * &#231;a*, ce n'etait pas d&#233;j&#224; du pounk?....


----------



## Ed_the_Head (4 Octobre 2006)

En ce moment, je bloque sur* Grandmasterflash and the furious five* et a peu pr&#232;s tout ce qui ressemble de pr&#232;s ou de loin &#224; du hip hop oldschool, je dois &#234;tre &#224; 10 ou 11 &#233;coutes de SuperRappin depuis ce matin. 

Si, si, souvenez-vous : Rapper's delight du fameux Sugar Hill Gang. 

C'est hyper classique, mais qu'est ce que &#231;a sonne.


----------



## Patamach (4 Octobre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> En ce moment, je bloque sur* Grandmasterflash and the furious five* et a peu près tout ce qui ressemble de près ou de loin à du hip hop oldschool, je dois être à 10 ou 11 écoutes de SuperRappin depuis ce matin.
> 
> Si, si, souvenez-vous : Rapper's delight du fameux Sugar Hill Gang.
> 
> C'est hyper classique, mais qu'est ce que ça sonne.



Si tu n'as pas encore cette compil SOUL JAZZ il te la faut absolument: que des vieux rap old school sur 2 CD, la plupart des artistes sont inconnus mais on reconnait toujours un fond musical samplé de par la suite.

Une mine de groove.







:style:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (4 Octobre 2006)

Si, si, je l'ai.


----------



## richard-deux (4 Octobre 2006)

En ce moment, j'écoute l'album "The Information" de Beck.
Mais après "Sea change" trop mou et "Guero" sans âme, "The information" est un disque plus abouti.

Ce n'est pas un disque fourre tout (son electro, folk, hip hop, punk...).

J'aime les samples et des fragments de voix en tout genre (dont "Victoria" MacOSX  ).
L'album est cohérent et je trouve qu'il n'y a rien à jeter sur "The information".


----------



## silvio (4 Octobre 2006)

Nobody a dit:


> A sa sortie, j'ai achet&#233;e le "Live X-Cert" des Stranglers. Et je suis d'accord avec Silvio: ils sont sortis du moule punk. Ils faisaient m&#234;me partie de la premi&#232;re vague. Alors m&#234;me si leur style de composition a fortement mut&#233; par la suite, ils font partie de la mouvance punk de 76/77.
> 
> Puis, &#233;coutez-le donc: Hanging Around; Dagenham Dave; Do You Wanna? Death and Night and Blood; Go Buddy Go. N'emp&#234;che que, d'essence, ils sont parmi les premiers punks.
> 
> Pi faut pas qu'on touche &#224; mes &#233;motions de jeunesse, hein?



DANS MES BRAS !!! 


Nobody a dit:


> Par contre, Joy Division, effectivement, sont pas punk. Z'appartiennent plut&#244;t &#224; la Cold Wave. Carr&#233;ment, m&#234;me.



Si, si : avant de s'appeler Joy, sous le nom de Warsaw, ils ont pondu du pounk !
D'ailleurs au final, je ne sais m&#234;me pas si le morceau Warsaw, c'est du Warsaw ou du Joy ? Patoch ? :rose:



bompi a dit:


> Mon premier Stranglers &#233;tait "Rattus Norvegicus IV" et je ne le voyais pas comme ponque &#224; l'&#233;poque, notamment en raison de l'importance du clavier (chez les ponques, le clavier ...)


Y avait un saxo chez X-Ray-Spex ... pis du c&#244;t&#233; de Devo, y avait du synth&#233; aussi ....




bompi a dit:


> Quoi qu'il en soit, *Hanging Around* ou *(get a) Grip (on Yourself)*, ou encore *Down in the sewer*, c'&#233;tait bin super ! D'ailleurs, j'ai rachet&#233; des titres de ces braves &#233;trangleurs il y a quelques mois sur l'iTS et je me suis bien r&#233;curr&#233; les oreilles


Bon alors c'est punk ? 



wormeyes a dit:


> Alors l&#224; oui! Le &#171;Rattus Norvegicus&#187; fait partie a part enti&#232;re de l'histoire du Punk et de ses Indispensables. Et l'on s'en br.../tape si en 77 Greenfield a balanc&#233; du clavier ou pas dans les sillons. Ce qui reste et demeure, c'est la mani&#232;re dont il l'a fait.
> 
> Pour Joy D., je pense qu'un l&#233;ger rafraichissement s'impose:* ici
> *  Punk? pas s&#251;r, quoique en config. Warsaw...   Cold wawe? Tssss..... _ *Post-punk!*_ :rateau:


Cold-wave ou post-punk, les termes ont &#233;t&#233; invent&#233;s plus tard ...
Et j'aime pas trop rentrer dans le "alors lui, il &#233;tait plut&#244;t post-punk, que new-wave mais tendance cold t'vois ?" 
Il y a eu le moule punk dont sont sortis quelques indispensables ... le reste effectivement on s'en bat les coquilles !



wormeyes a dit:


> Mais en fait, * &#231;a*, ce n'etait pas d&#233;j&#224; du pounk?....


&#231;a, le proxy le laisse pas passer, alors je te dirai &#231;a ce soir



richarddeux a dit:


> En ce moment, j'&#233;coute l'album "The Information" de Beck.
> Mais apr&#232;s "Sea change" trop mou


J'avais bloqu&#233; l&#224; ...
Bon &#224; l'occasion ...


----------



## bompi (4 Octobre 2006)

Si &#231;a vous fait plaisir de consid&#233;rer que c'&#233;tait de la musique punk, des punks ou je ne sais quoi de punk, pas de souci.

Quant &#224; *DEVO*, par contre, je ne vois vraiment pas la raison de les consid&#233;rer comme tels. Ils sont bien trop dans le conceptuel pour cela. Certes ils ont d&#251; commencer &#224; jouer vers 74 et ont bien d&#251; faire du bruit &#224; un instant donn&#233; mais sit&#244;t leurs premiers titres (singles et mini-LP) chez Stiff, m&#234;me les plus agressifs de ceux-ci n'ont pas grand chose &#224; voir avec de la musique punk (_cf._ la liste pr&#233;c&#233;demment donn&#233;e). New-wave, pourquoi pas, mais punks, &#231;a ...

Quoi qu'il en soit, *DEVO*, c'&#233;tait super top, &#231;a. Ils n'ont pas su rester &#224; la marge donc leurs albums se sont progressivement rapproch&#233;s de la FM ... Mais ce sont des p'tits gars avec plein d'imagination et leur premier vrai album, produit par *Brian Eno* (mon h&#233;ros de toujours) est tellement bien que l'on peut toujours l'&#233;couter aujourd'hui.

Je me souviens que nombreux &#233;taient les critiques vilipendant le travail de Eno, l'accusant d'avoir liss&#233; le son de DEVO, de les avoir anesth&#233;si&#233;s. Or, &#224; l'&#233;coute de leurs nombreux albums (je les ai tous eu et de nombreuses fois &#233;cout&#233;s), on voit la finesse de l'op&#233;ration du producteur Eno : un son _parfait_ permettant &#224; leurs d&#233;lires de s'exprimer. Aucun autre producteur n'y est parvenu. Le r&#233;sultat est que c'est le meilleur et le plus moderne de leurs albums, les autres &#233;tant plut&#244;t pour les fans ind&#233;crottable (euh ... moi par exemple).

Pour la petite histoire :
- DEVO existe toujours et continue (ou plut&#244;t a repris il y a quelques ann&#233;es) la route, essentiellement aux USA (et une fois au Japon, je crois).
- Mark Mothersbaugh fait de nombreuses musiques, pour des s&#233;ries t&#233;l&#233;vis&#233;es pour enfants, par exemple. Mais aussi pour des jeux vid&#233;o (les SIMS 2 je crois) et des films (La vie aquatique, Rushmore de Wes Anderson).
- tout le monde conna&#238;t leur reprise des Stones (cette reprise est d'ailleurs le meilleur morceau des Stones hi hi hi) mais ils ont fait d'autres reprises dont une excellente de Jimi Hendrix : "Are you experienced ?", moins provocatrice, quand m&#234;me.


----------



## silvio (4 Octobre 2006)

bompi a dit:


> Si ça vous fait plaisir de considérer que c'était de la musique punk, des punks ou je ne sais quoi de punk, pas de souci.
> 
> Quant à *DEVO*, par contre, je ne vois vraiment pas la raison de les considérer comme tels. Ils sont bien trop dans le conceptuel pour cela. Certes ils ont dû commencer à jouer vers 74 et ont bien dû faire du bruit à un instant donné mais sitôt leurs premiers titres (singles et mini-LP) chez Stiff, même les plus agressifs de ceux-ci n'ont pas grand chose à voir avec de la musique punk (_cf._ la liste précédemment donnée). New-wave, pourquoi pas, mais punks, ça ...


tu as raison, et j'avais dans la première rédaction de mon mail séparé les groupes purement punk de ceux new-wave (Devo, B-52's, Ultravox, Killing Joke) et d'autres plus inclassables (Blondie, Pattie Smith, Eddie and the Hot Rods etc ...) ... Mais le terme New-Wave a été tellement galvaudé ...
Et au final, Never Mind The Bollocks ... tous ces groupes se fréquentaient, et ont explosé sur les mêmes bases .... 
Pis l'origine du Punk, c'est pas un peu les Stooges, le MC5 et les NY Dolls ?
Alors c'était des groupes punk ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Octobre 2006)

Vous devenez chiantes, les vieilles!  
On dirait ma grand mère et ses copines en train de disserter sur la nécessité de mettre ou non de la menthe dans les canneloni au bruccio... Ça peut les occuper un bon moment


----------



## bompi (4 Octobre 2006)

J'ai vu un jour une &#233;mission dans laquelle des p'tits gars de NYC se plaignaient de ce qu'un _limey_ opportuniste (vous savez, le gars qui a un nom de voiture) avait r&#233;cup&#233;r&#233; le mot punk alors que les _vrais_ punks, c'&#233;taient eux ... (genre : Ramones, Pattie Smith, Blondie et autres Talking Heads).
Du coup, leur punk &#224; eux n'avait pas grand'chose &#224; voir avec son punk &#224; lui. Mais c'est McLaren qui a gagn&#233;, pour l'image en tous cas.


----------



## bompi (4 Octobre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Vous devenez chiantes, les vieilles!
> On dirait ma grand mère et ses copines en train de disserter sur la nécessité de mettre ou non de la menthe dans les canneloni au bruccio... Ça peut les occuper un bon moment


Je ne suis pas très fan du bruccio ...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (4 Octobre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Vous devenez chiantes, les vieilles!
> On dirait ma grand m&#232;re et ses copines en train de disserter sur la n&#233;cessit&#233; de mettre ou non de la menthe dans les canneloni au bruccio... &#199;a peut les occuper un bon moment




*Je ne puis qu'&#234;tre d'accord avec mon camarade Dupont*
Plus que de la musique, c'est avant tout un courrant de pens&#233;e, une ru&#233;e d&#233;sordonn&#233;e contre l'establishment, un coup de vent dans le tas de poussi&#232;re cach&#233; sous le tapis, un rejet du monde dans lequel nous vivons.
Le punk est une belle illusion me direz-vous et vous n'aurez pas tout &#224; fait tort. Je me suis &#233;loign&#233; du mouvement punk le jour o&#249; j'ai compris qu' avec son syst&#232;me de pens&#233;e et ses codes il engendrait lui aussi du conformisme alors qu'il condamne et crache sur le(s) syst&#232;me(s) &#233;tabli(s).

D&#232;s 1978, CRASS, groupe anglais mythique, sortait son album "The feeding of the 5000" sur laquelle figurait une chanson pour ainsi dire clairvoyante intitul&#233;e PUNK IS DEAD.

Yes that's right, punk is dead
It's just another cheap product for the consumers head
Bubblegum rock on plastic transistors
Schoolboy sedition backed by big time promoters
CBS promote the Clash
Ain't for revolution, it's just for cash
Punk became a fashion just like hippy used to be
Ain't got a thing to do with your or me

Movements are systems and systems kill
Movements are expressions of the public will
Punk became a movement cos we all felt lost
Leaders sold out and now we all pay the cost
Punk narcissism was a social napalm
Steve Jones started doing real harm
Preaching revolution, anarchy and change
Sucked from the system that had given him his name

Well I'm tired of staring through shit stained glass
Tired of staring up a superstars arse
I've got an arse and crap and a name
I'm just waiting for my fifteen minutes fame

Steven Jones, you're napalm
If you're so pretty vacant, why do you smarm?
Patti Smith, you're napalm, your write with your hand
But it's Rimbaud's arm

And me, yes, I, do I want to burn?
Is there something I can learn?
Do I need a business man to promote my angle
Can I resist the carrots that fame and fortune dangle
I see the velvet zippies in their bondage gear
The social elite with safetypins in their ear
I watch and understand that it don't mean a thing
The scorpions might attack, but the systems stole the sting
PUNK IS DEAD. PUNK IS DEAD. PUNK IS DEAD


----------



## Ed_the_Head (4 Octobre 2006)

Et Nina Simone, elle fait de la soul music ou du Rythm'n Blues?  

Arr&#234;ter de vous battre les gars. L'important, c'est que &#231;a sonne.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Octobre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Et Nina Simone, elle fait de la soul music ou du Rythm'n Blues?
> 
> Arrêter de vous battre les gars. L'important, c'est que ça sonne.



Ben c'est à dire qu'elle fait les deux :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Octobre 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:


> *Je ne puis qu'être d'accord avec mon camarade Dupont*
> Plus que de la musique, c'est avant tout un courrant de pensée, une ruée désordonnée contre l'establishment, un coup de vent dans le tas de poussière caché sous le tapis, un rejet du monde dans lequel nous vivons.
> Le punk est une belle illusion me direz-vous et vous n'aurez pas tout à fait tort. Je me suis éloigné du mouvement punk le jour où j'ai compris qu' avec son système de pensée et ses codes il engendrait lui aussi du conformisme alors qu'il condamne et crache sur le(s) système(s) établi(s).
> 
> ...





Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Et Nina Simone, elle fait de la soul music ou du Rythm'n Blues?
> 
> Arrêter de vous battre les gars. L'important, c'est que ça sonne.





PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Vous devenez chiantes, les vieilles!
> On dirait ma grand mère et ses copines en train de disserter sur la nécessité de mettre ou non de la menthe dans les canneloni au bruccio... Ça peut les occuper un bon moment



Finalement une simple pochette a du bon ...


----------



## silvio (4 Octobre 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:


> *Je ne puis qu'&#234;tre d'accord avec mon camarade Dupont*
> Plus que de la musique, c'est avant tout un courrant de pens&#233;e, une ru&#233;e d&#233;sordonn&#233;e contre l'establishment, un coup de vent dans le tas de poussi&#232;re cach&#233; sous le tapis, un rejet du monde dans lequel nous vivons.
> Le punk est une belle illusion me direz-vous et vous n'aurez pas tout &#224; fait tort. Je me suis &#233;loign&#233; du mouvement punk le jour o&#249; j'ai compris qu' avec son syst&#232;me de pens&#233;e et ses codes il engendrait lui aussi du conformisme alors qu'il condamne et crache sur le(s) syst&#232;me(s) &#233;tabli(s).
> 
> ...




et en 78, CRASS (&#231;a s'&#233;crivait pas avec le A de Anarchy? ) avait effectivement raison
c'&#233;tait d&#233;j&#224; fini

d&#233;sol&#233;, je ne souhaitais pas faire de distingo, ni de classification 
c'est ce que je voulais dire par :
"tous ces groupes se fr&#233;quentaient, et ont explos&#233; sur les m&#234;mes bases ...."

sauf pour les Ramones qui ont plus fait pour la vente de perfectos que pour la musique ...  
t'&#233;nerve pas Patoch, c'est pour rire ...

T'as rien dit pour Henry Padovani ...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Octobre 2006)

silvio a dit:


> sauf pour les Ramones qui ont plus fait pour la vente de perfectos  ...


Et de colle à rustines... :love: 




> T'as rien dit pour Henry Padovani ...



C'est un Bastiais!!!


----------



## silvio (4 Octobre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Et de colle à rustines... :love:


y en avait une verte, genre presque "goût menthol" ...




PATOCHMAN a dit:


> C'est un Bastiais!!!


Ah oui effectivement, ça pardonne pas .... :mouais:

hé machin, tu peux me passer un atlas, faut que je regarde un truc sur la carte ...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Octobre 2006)

J'&#233;coutes John Buttler Trio, &#231;a ressemble un peu &#224; Ben Harper mais pas tout &#224; fait.
J'aimes bien le melange guitare folk, contrebasse, batterie et le rythme sautillant qui fait penser au reggae mais pas tout &#224; fait  

Sinon quelques classiques : Muddy Waters, vieux mais qui garde la p&#234;che  

Un jeune John Lee Hooker d&#233;j&#224; vieux.

Big bill Broonzy

Sonny Boy Williamson

Si vous en avez d'autres, je cherche


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Octobre 2006)

silvio a dit:


> y en avait une verte, genre presque "goût menthol" ...



*Ouiiiiiiiiiiiiii... De petits tubes dans une boite verte avec les rustines et la rappe pour la chambe à air... * :love:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Octobre 2006)

odré a dit:


> J'écoutes John Buttler Trio, ça ressemble un peu à Ben Harper mais pas tout à fait.
> J'aimes bien le melange guitare folk, contrebasse, batterie et le rythme sautillant qui fait penser au reggae mais pas tout à fait
> 
> Sinon quelques classiques : Muddy Waters, vieux mais qui garde la pêche
> ...



Le dernier de ta liste, c'est pas de la merde ?  ...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Octobre 2006)

En plus elle va nous attirer le gros niçois acariâtre... :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Octobre 2006)

Je l'ai vu faire tomber son futal, il doit être dans ses bons jours


----------



## bompi (4 Octobre 2006)

Je veux bien que cela paraisse du pinaillage ... mais la base de l'&#233;change &#224; base de langage veut que l'on s'entende &#224; peu pr&#232;s sur le sens des mots. Cela permet _aussi_ d'&#233;viter des malentendus.

D'autant qu'un malentendu, c'est mauvais, rayon musique.


----------



## silvio (4 Octobre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> *Ouiiiiiiiiiiiiii... De petits tubes dans une boite verte avec les rustines et la rappe pour la chambe &#224; air... * :love:



Ah Monsieur, je vois que j'ai &#224; faire &#224; un connaisseur ....

Tiens je vais aller &#233;couter les vendeurs de Perfecto
 



			
				odr&#233;;3996465 a dit:
			
		

> Je l'ai vu faire tomber son futal, il doit &#234;tre dans ses bons jours


o&#249; &#231;a ? o&#249; &#231;a ?
:rose: :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Octobre 2006)

Du son «Manchester» qui n'est pas sans rappeler un autre son manchester d'il y a quelques années... 







Politburo, *le site* et *ici* en écoute et plus sur myspace 

Sorti sur *soviet union records* bien sûr.


----------



## silvio (5 Octobre 2006)

wormeyes a dit:


> Du son «Manchester» qui n'est pas sans rappeler un autre son manchester d'il y a quelques années...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bien sûr ... 

Manchester ? Oasis ? Happy Mondays ? Stone Roses ? :rose:


----------



## Patamach (5 Octobre 2006)

Allez je me r&#233;-&#233;coute pour la 500&#232;me fois cette petite bombe US de 92 de rock nonchalant mais nez-en-moins&#169; satur&#233; de guitares d&#233;sacord&#233;es.

Id&#233;al pour glander dans son canap&#233; &#224; matter la roue de la fortune :style:

*Pavement *- Slanted & Enchanted







:style:



Il existe une version Deluxe que je n'ai pas eu le plaisir d'entendre ...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Octobre 2006)

silvio a dit:


> Bien sûr ...
> 
> Manchester ? Oasis ? Happy Mondays ? Stone Roses ? :rose:




:rose: Ouuups! je ne les connais pas ceux-là. Mais t'aurais pu citer également The Fall, New Order ou The Smith...  

Nan en fait je pensais plutôt à Joy Division. :style:


----------



## Patamach (5 Octobre 2006)

Je suis encore dans les veilleries avec *Dinosaur Jr*, un autre groupe US qui se fout de la gueule du monde, à ecouter aussi vautré dans son canap' la clope au bec.
Un groupe dont on ne parle plus trop et qui d'ailleurs en son temps a laissé pas mal de monde indifférent. 
Peut être à juste titre sauf pour cet album que je trouve tout en énergie pop-rock.









:style:


----------



## silvio (5 Octobre 2006)

wormeyes a dit:


> :rose: Ouuups! je ne les connais pas ceux-là. Mais t'aurais pu citer également The Fall, New Order ou The Smith...
> 
> Nan en fait je pensais plutôt à Joy Division. :style:


Joy Division ou New Order, c'est kif forcément ... :rateau:
Mais j'ai balancé les premiers qui me sont venus à l'esprit en oubliant les Smiths et Joy :rose:

Par contre, je savais pas pour The Fall ... :love::love:
Cela renforce tout le bien que je pense de ce groupe et je bénis encore une fois cette ville qui a plus fait pour le rock que les Ramones pour les perfectos coucou: Patoch  )


----------



## Patamach (5 Octobre 2006)

On dit pas *Man*chester mais *Mad*chester.

Bande d'incapables


----------



## rezba (5 Octobre 2006)

Roots Radio.
:style:


----------



## teo (5 Octobre 2006)

KARL40 a dit:


> ZENTONE
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Je suis malheureusement passé à la Flaque aujourd'hui et j'ai évidemment craqué pour beucoup plus que je ne l'aurais du  J'ai juste pas osé 4 ou 5 rééditions de divers albums de DM et de The Cure. Mais ça a failli... mais bon, faut manger quand même  

Zentone est excellent, merci pour la découverte, je l'ai acheté les yeux fermés suite à ton post et à les écoutes sur le site et je regrette pas :love:


----------



## Max London (5 Octobre 2006)

Oho, enfin un peu de Dub sur ce thread!
Moi qui y replongeais justement...
La j'écoute le très bon Mellow & Colly de Dub Syndicate





Malgré une jackette pas terrible, 8 morceaux bien planants.

Puis, je repartirai avec quelques EZ3kiel, Bush Chemists ou encore Willie Williams.
Tiens, c'est marrant, je lance Armagideon Time de ce dernier, et mes baffles font un bon "pop" et se taisent, pour se relancer plus tard.  Je ré-essaye, et re-pop!
Des basses trop graves peut-être...


----------



## gKatarn (5 Octobre 2006)

Tiens, j'ai r&#233;-&#233;cout&#233; &#231;&#224; :






&#231;&#224; faisait longtemps, mais c'est tjrs aussi bien


----------



## silvio (5 Octobre 2006)

gKatarn a dit:


> Tiens, j'ai ré-écouté çà :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ah oui c'est pas tout neuf non plus ...  
je dois l'avoir aussi, et j'ai du faire un concert à La Mutualité en 92-93, je pense .... :rose: 

Purée, bientôt on va finir au Dîner de Vieux Cons

Bon je vais me remettre à de la musique de Djeunz, mais rock, hein parce que faut pas déconner (mais j'aime beaucoup ce que vous faites les autres) 
je reste bloquer sur Art Brut, Artic Monkeys et Kaiser Chiefs ... 
j'ai raté un autre gros truc ?


----------



## spud34 (5 Octobre 2006)

Le groupe que j'écoute en boucle est un groupe de dark wave allemand qui gagne à être connu par tous ceux qui aiment la musique électronique, énergique et forcément romantique puisque teutonne: Diary of Dreams!!! Ecoutez donc qq snippets sur leur site et dites moi ce que vous en pensez!!!


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (6 Octobre 2006)

spud34 a dit:


> Le groupe que j'écoute en boucle est un groupe de dark wave allemand qui gagne à être connu par tous ceux qui aiment la musique électronique, énergique et forcément romantique puisque teutonne: Diary of Dreams!!! Ecoutez donc qq snippets sur leur site et dites moi ce que vous en pensez!!!



*Ben j'en pense que*
si tu balançais un lien vers leur site ça serait un bon début.


----------



## spud34 (6 Octobre 2006)

Bon, alors ça je sais pas faire parce que je suis pkus que débutante... L'adresse du site est Diarayofdreams.de, c'est tout ce que je sais faire pour le moment...:rose:


----------



## SirG (6 Octobre 2006)

Du classique, mais restauré. Après leur concert formidable à Arras, je ne me lasse pas de leur dernier album et cette compilation remise au goût du jour (de certains diront commerciale car déjà existante) me plaît fortement.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Octobre 2006)

Tous ces gens qui écoutent DM donnent envie d'écouter un peu de KMFDM


----------



## teo (6 Octobre 2006)

fig. 5 a dit:


> Tous ces gens qui &#233;coutent DM donnent envie d'&#233;couter un peu de KMFDM



Tout de suite   



I'm _*toured the angel* enabled_ depuis mon passage &#224; la Flaque :love: :style:



Je d&#233;couvre Guillemots, avec _From the cliff_ et _Through the windowpane_.
Superbe surprise. Un poil en d&#233;calage, un peu au dessus de tout, comme un ange qui volerait un peu perdu au dessus du bruit. Comme un vertige, une belle ivresse. C'est beau l'azur o&#249; les vents se bercent...
Je pense &#224; *James*.




​


----------



## Aurélie85 (6 Octobre 2006)

moi j'ai écouté ça cet aprèm: Café Sputnik. 






Ben au début, c'était sympa, ça me faisait bien marré, avec tous ces sons bizarres et ces musiques d'ailleurs bizarres, avec ces voix nouvelles, bref, très très sympa! 

Mais petit à petit, j'ai vu mon visage se décomposer (enfin, je l'ai pas vu, car je n'arrive pas à me regarder moi-même) et j'ai commencé à pleurer... En fait, cette musique, joyeuse au premier abord, est remplie de nostalgie, à vous serrer le coeur. 
Allez savoir pourquoi... Peut-être c'était moi qui allait pas bien...

Bref, une grande surprise!


----------



## bompi (7 Octobre 2006)

L&#224;, ce serait plut&#244;t du pas surprenant, avec "*Caracol*", le dernier d'Alexkid.
D'un c&#244;t&#233;, c'est un peu anodin. D'un autre c'est tr&#232;s plaisant.

On a l'impression de revenir &#224; de l'electronica du bon vieux temps, entre la fin de la premi&#232;re phase &#233;lectro-pop et les premiers albums &#233;bouriffant du label WARP (Cabaret Voltaire/Richard H. Kirk, LFO, ...)

Bref, je suis bien content d'&#233;couter &#231;a tout en lisant, pianotant, mettant &#224; jour mes machines, la nuit un peu fra&#238;che et humide enveloppant la ville, tandis que les enfants dorment (et ils ont un petit air paisible et doux).


----------



## WebOliver (7 Octobre 2006)

L&#224;, j'&#233;coute, sans doute pour la premi&#232;re fois dans leur int&#233;gralit&#233;, les deux tout premiers albums d'Alanis Morissette, sortis en 1991 (_Alanis_) et 1992 (_Now Is The Time_), quelques ann&#233;es avant le _Jagged Little Pill_ de 1995.

C'est quasiment in&#233;coutable, style mauvaise dance du d&#233;but des ann&#233;es 90. Je les avais d&#233;got&#233; sur le net, sur un site allemand il y a une dizaine d'ann&#233;es. La maison de disque d'Alanis Morissette, apr&#232;s le succ&#232;s de _Jagged Little Pill_, souhaitait &#224; l'&#233;poque r&#233;&#233;diter ces deux albums, et les sortir de l'oubli. Alanis a refus&#233;...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (7 Octobre 2006)

Ach, que de longues attentes...


----------



## gKatarn (7 Octobre 2006)

silvio a dit:


> ah oui c'est pas tout neuf non plus ...
> ...
> Purée, bientôt on va finir au Dîner de Vieux Cons



Eh, chuis pas vieux hein


----------



## Amok (7 Octobre 2006)

gKatarn a dit:


> Eh, chuis pas vieux hein



Ton fils hurle le contraire : un des deux ment, alors !


----------



## Dark-Tintin (7 Octobre 2006)

C'est pas moi


----------



## Amok (7 Octobre 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> C'est pas moi



10 secondes d'orgasme, une éternité d'emerdements !


----------



## Dark-Tintin (7 Octobre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> 10 secondes d'orgasme, une éternité d'emerdements !




Ben moi j'ai eu que le 2ème, mon père a pas à se plaindre


----------



## gKatarn (7 Octobre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> 10 secondes d'orgasme, une éternité d'emerdements !



Je me permets de rectifier ton propos : 4 fois 10 secondes et 4 éternités :rose:


----------



## Amok (7 Octobre 2006)

gKatarn a dit:


> Je me permets de rectifier ton propos : 4 fois 10 secondes et 4 &#233;ternit&#233;s :rose:



Pass&#233; 2, cela porte un autre nom: l'enfer !


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (8 Octobre 2006)

Voilà ti pas que je passe un moment depuis tout à l'heure à classer mes diks et notamment ceux de Led Zep (Il m'en manque plus beaucoup).
Je me fais donc une petite session rock et là... dis donc je voudrais bien m'écouter un morceau qui malheureusement se trouve sur un des albums que je ne possède pas ! "The Rover" sur Physical graffiti.
Qu'a cela n'tienne... en attendant d'acheter le cd, pour aujourd'hui, je me contenterai d'acheter juste ce morceau sur l'its... Et là poum.... impossible de trouver la moindre particule de trace d'un chouilla de Led Zep.....
Je suis à deux doigts de m'insurger.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (8 Octobre 2006)

Il me le faut il me le faut il me le faut...


----------



## Vertume (9 Octobre 2006)

moi j'aime beaucoup beaucoup &#231;a
Love For Ever changes


----------



## richard-deux (9 Octobre 2006)

Vertume a dit:


> moi j'aime beaucoup beaucoup ça
> Love For Ever changes



Je ne connaissais pas Arthur Lee et depuis qu'il est décédé, j'écoute le même disque que toi.  

Ca ne sera pas le cas avec tout les chanteurs.


----------



## Patamach (9 Octobre 2006)

*Subtle* - For Hero For Fool

L'avant garde du Hip-Hop (Un membre de Clouddead) au service du post-rock et de l'electronica. Un savant m&#233;lange des genres qui d'habitude m'ennuie &#224; mourrir mais qui i&#231;i d&#233;cole les tympans, les sens et les pieds.
Pas facile d'acc&#232;s mais une fois dedans c'est la f&#234;te &#224; Neu Neu (Ho la belle bleue)








:style:


----------



## bompi (9 Octobre 2006)

Pour changer un peu : 
- John Adams : *Chamber Symphony - Grand Pianola Music*.
John Adams est un compositeur am&#233;ricain assez touche-&#224;-tout, du s&#233;riel (ou, disons, pas loin) au r&#233;p&#233;titif, il aura presque tout essay&#233;. Cette symphonie est particuli&#232;rement r&#233;ussie, avec un aspect m&#233;lodique et surtout une pulsation tr&#232;s dynamique et bienvenue.
De la musique contemporaine tout &#224; fait abordable, agr&#233;able mais pas racoleuse. Bon &#233;quilibre.
- Orchestra Terrestrial : *Die Stadt / DS40*.
Encore un pseudo pour Richard H. Kirk ... Une musique avec des &#233;chantillonnages de musique classique et de musique &#233;lectronique, dans une ambiance sinistre et assez irr&#233;elle. Une musique tr&#232;s sombre, comme en suspension. Bien jou&#233;.
- Diego Ortiz : *Recercadas del Trattado de Glosas [1553]*.
Musique espagnole du XVI&#232;me si&#232;cle, avec divers instruments de cette &#233;poque : clavecin et orgue (&#224; eau, je crois), vihuela (petite guitare), basses de viole, violone (l'&#233;quivalent de la contrebasse pour les violes). C'est une musique assez intimiste, au moins pour une perception d'aujourd'hui, qui ne cherche pas trop &#224; &#233;pater. &#201;quilibre magnifique des instruments, profondeur (les sons graves sont bien pr&#233;sents), voire gravit&#233;. Tr&#232;s belle musique un brin m&#233;lancolique,  avec une richesse m&#233;lodique que l'on ne soup&#231;onne pas de prime abord. Encore une fois, un travail superbe d'exhumation et de mise en oeuvre de Jordi Savall et ses coll&#232;gues. On ne saurait trop souligner la qualit&#233; de ce que font Savall et tous les musiciens qui l'entourent. Juste au moment o&#249; j'&#233;cris, il y a un morceau tr&#232;s calme basse de viole / vihuela, beau et passablement &#233;mouvant.


----------



## Patamach (9 Octobre 2006)

*Jack Rose* - Raag Manifestos

Un album instrumental presque uniquement jou&#233; &#224; la guitare douze cordes un peu folle. Ca part dans tous les sens mais au final s'en d&#233;gage un sentiment de pl&#233;nitude assez difficile &#224; expliquer. Etrange OVNI donc que cet album de l'unique fondateur de Pelt.

Un extrait sur ITS


----------



## silvio (9 Octobre 2006)

Patamach a dit:


> *Jack Rose* - Raag Manifestos
> 
> Un album instrumental presque uniquement joué à la guitare douze cordes un peu folle. Ca part dans tous les sens mais au final s'en dégage un sentiment de plénitude assez difficile à expliquer. Etrange OVNI donc que cet album de l'unique fondateur de Pelt.
> 
> Un extrait sur ITS



Jack White 

Un extrait sur ITS


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Octobre 2006)

Le retour du Grand Bowie après un déroutant "Outside".


----------



## Ed_the_Head (9 Octobre 2006)

Patamach a dit:


> *Subtle* - For Hero For Fool
> 
> L'avant garde du Hip-Hop (*Un membre de Clouddead*) au service du post-rock et de l'electronica. Un savant mélange des genres qui d'habitude m'ennuie à mourrir mais qui içi décole les tympans, les sens et les pieds.
> Pas facile d'accès mais une fois dedans c'est la fête à Neu Neu (Ho la belle bleue)
> ...



Ah! En découvrant Subtle la semaine derniere ( Purfils), j'ai tout de suite pensé à Clouddead. C'est pour ça.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Octobre 2006)

I Love Ufo

cliquer ici pour voir la grosse image _by Nephou_

Like in the Movies (Video)

Naked Soul ("LIVE" EXIBITION PARIS 2004)


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (9 Octobre 2006)

Patamach a dit:


> *Subtle* - For Hero For Fool
> 
> L'avant garde du Hip-Hop (Un membre de Clouddead) au service du post-rock et de l'electronica. Un savant m&#233;lange des genres qui d'habitude m'ennuie &#224; mourrir mais qui i&#231;i d&#233;cole les tympans, les sens et les pieds.
> Pas facile d'acc&#232;s mais une fois dedans c'est la f&#234;te &#224; Neu Neu (Ho la belle bleue)




*Je connais leur premier album*
qui est une v&#233;ritable tuerie.
Groupe assez inclassable, Subtle &#233;volue quelque part entre hip hop, post-rock noisy et &#233;lectronica et sonne comme l'improbable mariage de cLOUDDEAD et TV On The Radio.
Avec cette musique incloisonable, impossible de tomber dans les clich&#233;s.


----------



## richard-deux (10 Octobre 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> *[pochette d'album]*
> 
> Le retour du Grand Bowie apr&#232;s un d&#233;routant "Outside".



Le dernier bon album de Bowie.  

C'&#233;tait il y a 10 ans (&#224; 3 mois pr&#232;s).


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Octobre 2006)

Aaaaaaaah non, je ne suis pas d'accord :mouais:


----------



## teo (10 Octobre 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:


> *Je connais leur premier album*
> qui est une véritable tuerie.
> Groupe assez inclassable, Subtle évolue quelque part entre hip hop, post-rock noisy et électronica et sonne comme l'improbable mariage de cLOUDDEAD et *TV On The Radio*.
> Avec cette musique incloisonable, impossible de tomber dans les clichés.
> ~IMG



Nanananère...  
:mouais:   


			
				Mon billet me dit a dit:
			
		

> Festival Inrocks, LU 13 novembre 2006, Olympia
> *Etienne Daho / TV On The Radio* (+Klaxons + Fields + Spank Rock)
> Catégorie 1 balcon


 :love:

Avec une belle femme tatouée aux cheveux rouges (mais alors, rouge éclatant ) à mes côtés  :rateau: 



Fab'Fab a dit:


> Aaaaaaaah non, je ne suis pas d'accord :mouais:



Pareil. Pas d'accord 
_Heathen_ est un régal pour mes oreilles.


----------



## rezba (10 Octobre 2006)

teo a dit:


> Pareil. Pas d'accord
> _Heathen_ est un r&#233;gal pour mes oreilles.



Je suis d'accord. J'ai beaucoup aim&#233; et &#233;cout&#233; cette galette. Et l&#224;, je remets _A better future_ remix&#233; par Air, et c'est vraiment tr&#232;s bon.


----------



## Patamach (10 Octobre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> Je suis d'accord. J'ai beaucoup aimé et écouté cette galette. Et là, je remets _A better future_ remixé par Air, et c'est vraiment très bon.



"Heathen" je le trouve trop pop ("une pop sans les ambitions et décorums pharaoniques des années 70, redescendue à hauteur dhomme, façonnée à la main, sans dictature du cerveau et de ses concepts)

Quelques titres efficaces mais dans l'ensemble le sieur est un peu mou et s'éloigne des expérimentations sonores de la trilogie berlinoise voir de "EarthLing" ...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (10 Octobre 2006)

*Death In Vegas*. 2 albums, une chanson et une tonne de souvenirs. 

ça fait quoi, 10 ans. A peu près. Mon beauf, encore étudiant alors que je ne suis qu'au lycée me fait découvrir plein de musiques super cool. Sa meuf, ma sur, écoute encore Bruel. Je suis bloqué sur la Mano. 
Dans le tas,* Death In Vegas* avec _Dead Elvis_, 1997. J'aime bien, sans plus. J'écoute surtout parce que, à l'époque, j'aime bien écouter des groupes que personne ne connaît. 
 En 99 sort the contino sessions, un titre de l'album est même utilisé pour une pub. Je l'achète illico, non pas parce que j'adore, mais pour pouvoir en discuter avec mon beauf. 
Je sais, c'est con. 




J'adore cet album. Je l'ai écouté en boucle tout au long du 1er semestre de l'année 2000, quand j'étudiais à l'étranger.
Je l'ai ressorti la semaine dernière, et c'est toujours aussi bon. C'est bien ça, quand on ressort un disque et que ça reste frais.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Octobre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> *Death In Vegas*. 2 albums, une chanson et une tonne de souvenirs.
> 
> &#231;a fait quoi, 10 ans. A peu pr&#232;s. Mon beauf, encore &#233;tudiant alors que je ne suis qu'au lyc&#233;e me fait d&#233;couvrir plein de musiques super cool. Sa meuf, ma s&#339;ur, &#233;coute encore Bruel. Je suis bloqu&#233; sur la Mano.
> Dans le tas,* Death In Vegas* avec _Dead Elvis_, 1997. J'aime bien, sans plus. J'&#233;coute surtout parce que, &#224; l'&#233;poque, j'aime bien &#233;couter des groupes que personne ne conna&#238;t.
> ...



Quel rebelle tu fais


----------



## Patamach (10 Octobre 2006)

J'aime bien ce mix très electro minimale et légèrement "old school" de Death in Vegas, assez original en tous les cas pour ne pas se noyer dans la masse des mixes electro.







:style:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (10 Octobre 2006)

fig. 5 a dit:


> Quel rebelle tu fais


Quel moqueur es-tu!


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Octobre 2006)

Un Petit Talk Talk, &#231;a faisait longtemps.





Deuxi&#232;me album du groupe, c'est &#233;galement celui o&#249; l'on comprend le talent d'&#233;criture de Mark Hollis qui a su sortir le groupe de la simple pop synth&#233;tique sautillante du premier album.
Deux single: It's my life et Such a Shame (repris d'une fa&#231;on horrible par Gwen Stefani).
Mais aussi quelques titres qui donne la direction future de TalkTalk puis de Mark Hollis en solo, comme "Ren&#233;e".

Le groupe quittera d&#233;finitivement les voies commerciales deux albums plus tard. Mark Hollis sortira un album excellent  en 1998 enregistr&#233; avec seulement deux micros, jouant beaucoup sur les silences et la m&#233;lancolie.
Talk Talk, un vrai bonheur pour les d&#233;pressifs.


----------



## divoli (10 Octobre 2006)

Actuellement je redécouvre Chicago, un des meilleurs groupes américains (en tout cas et à mon avis jusqu'au départ de Peter Cetera). Hard Habit To Break, You're The Inspiration, Stay The Night, If You Leave Me Now... Et bien sûr Hard To Say I'm Sorry.

Que du bonheur.

Nostalgie, quand tu nous tiens...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2006)

eagle*seagull
​






Eagle*Seagull prend son envol (Libération 28/09/2006)

​


----------



## Berthold (11 Octobre 2006)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:


> Voilà ti pas que je passe un moment depuis tout à l'heure à classer mes diks et notamment ceux de Led Zep (Il m'en manque plus beaucoup).
> Je me fais donc une petite session rock et là... dis donc je voudrais bien m'écouter un morceau qui malheureusement se trouve sur un des albums que je ne possède pas ! "The Rover" sur Physical graffiti.
> Qu'a cela n'tienne... en attendant d'acheter le cd, pour aujourd'hui, je me contenterai d'acheter juste ce morceau sur l'its... Et là poum.... impossible de trouver la moindre particule de trace d'un chouilla de Led Zep.....
> Je suis à deux doigts de m'insurger.


Ça c'est rigolo, j'étais en train de réécouter Kashmir sur Physical Graffiti,






C'est un de ces nombreux albums de reprises de groupes rock par des fomations classiques qui m'en a donné l'envie :






C'est bien gentil, mais ça n'apporte pas grand chose. Personnellement je préfère les originaux, qui ont l'énergie et la densité que leurs créateurs avaient naturellement insufflé à la composition et à son enregistrement.


----------



## silvio (11 Octobre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> *Death In Vegas*. 2 albums, une chanson et une tonne de souvenirs.
> 
> ça fait quoi, 10 ans. A peu près. Mon beauf, encore étudiant alors que je ne suis qu'au lycée me fait découvrir plein de musiques super cool. Sa meuf, ma sur, écoute encore Bruel. Je suis bloqué sur la Mano.
> Dans le tas,* Death In Vegas* avec _Dead Elvis_, 1997. J'aime bien, sans plus. J'écoute surtout parce que, à l'époque, j'aime bien écouter des groupes que personne ne connaît.
> ...



Moi aussi j'ai un beauf ... :rose: c'est con un beauf ... 
Bon et le troisième album : Scorpio Rising ? n'a pas aimé ?



Fab'Fab a dit:


> Un Petit Talk Talk, ça faisait longtemps.
> 
> Talk Talk, un vrai bonheur pour les dépressifs.


Pour le coup, je te contredis pas ...


----------



## Patamach (11 Octobre 2006)

Un peu de pop ensoleillée en cette morne journée.






Que du bonheur cet album, depuis en pop je n'ai rien entendu d'aussi bon.
 :love:

Avec en complément Fools God 9.53, la version longue, et en vinyl svp.






:style:


----------



## Patamach (11 Octobre 2006)

I AM ZI RESUREEEEEEECTION


----------



## silvio (11 Octobre 2006)

Patamach a dit:


> Un peu de pop ensoleill&#233;e en cette morne journ&#233;e.
> 
> _* by Nephou*_
> 
> ...



Oh toi je t'aime tu sais ! :love::love::love:


----------



## silvio (11 Octobre 2006)

J'ai cit&#233; les images ?
Ah sorry ... je devais penser &#224; autre chose ... genre &#224; r&#233;pondre au cr&#233;tin ... euh au coll&#232;gue qui me demandait si .... enfin bref .... :rose:
Bon &#231;a arrive hein .... en plus c'est la premi&#232;re fois ....
Mince ...

Ah cette fois ci je le vois ton gros bouton rouge ...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (11 Octobre 2006)

Le deuxième groupe du chanteur de Slipknot


----------



## NED (11 Octobre 2006)

Je me réécoute du *Simply Red*
c'est quand même du bon....
Merci téo !
 ​


----------



## Patamach (11 Octobre 2006)

NED a dit:


> Je me réécoute du *Simply Red*
> c'est quand même du bon....
> Merci téo !
> ​



:afraid: 

ben téo ... 

Non parceque Simply Red quand même ... 
Pourquoi pas Dead or Alive ou Alphaville pendant qu'vous y etes ...


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Octobre 2006)

Patamach a dit:


> Dead or Alive ou Alphaville




:love: :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## SveDec (11 Octobre 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> IMG
> 
> Le deuxième groupe du chanteur de Slipknot


Du ... "chanteur" ?
Intéressant.

^_^


----------



## Patamach (11 Octobre 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:




Have Fun

:style:
:love:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2006)

Patamach a dit:


> Have Fun
> 
> :style:
> :love:



_Wunderbar_ est plus juste


----------



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2006)

Grizzly Bear






Grizzly Bear en 10 Morceaux (La Blogothèque)​


----------



## Patamach (12 Octobre 2006)

Un classique intemporel de la musique electronique.
Un des rares albums que j'emmenerai avec moi sur la fameuse ile déserte.






:love:


----------



## silvio (12 Octobre 2006)

Patamach a dit:


> Un classique intemporel de la musique electronique.
> Un des rares albums que j'emmenerai avec moi sur la fameuse ile déserte.
> 
> 
> ...



non seulement je te le pête ton disque, mais tu vas prendre -5 !!! 
Ton EBO

Nephou : hé sans les mains et sans les images !!!


----------



## justme (12 Octobre 2006)

http://www.outside.on.ca/product_image.php?imageid=4324http://www.outside.on.ca/product_image.php?imageid=4324








_" Nous ne sommes pas des musiciens classiques virtuoses                  et nous utilisons donc la musique oindienne (musique du sud de                  l'Asie) avec plus de simplicité et de feeling ", ainsi                  parle Gaurav Raina, l'un des deux protagonistes de Midival Punditz.                  Il aurait aussi pu ajouter que l'Inde est terre de tradition ancestrale                  mais aussi un pays en pleine émergence technologique. La                  musique du groupe est à cette image, son high-tech et instruments                  traditionnels se rencontrent pour défricher des univers                  paradoxaux._

Extrait de *zicline.com*​


----------



## da capo (12 Octobre 2006)

Ces derniers jours je partage mon temps entre vielleries et nouveaut&#233;s.




_____





Hallowed Ground de Violent Femmes (1985) une country/folk d&#233;jant&#233;e et bien balanc&#233;e. D'aucuns diront du folk punk.

Plus pr&#232;s de nous, je m'offre aussi l'&#233;coute (presque en boucle) du dernier album de Cat Power (The Greatest). Aid&#233;e lors de ses d&#233;buts par un membre des Sonic Youth, aujourd'hui plus consensuelle, elle a toujours cette m&#234;me richesse d'&#233;motions.


----------



## alèm (12 Octobre 2006)

_tiens, tu me fais penser aux photos de stefano giovannini... je vais retourner les regarder. 
_


----------



## fedo (12 Octobre 2006)

j'aime bien aussi ce dernier album de cat power, certainement le meilleur depuis le 1er sur matador.

sinon j'ai red&#233;couvert l'abum  Even If and Especially When, des Screaming Trees:




vraiment bien, &#224; d&#233;conseiller aux amateurs de pop music, son tr&#232;s alternatif et psych&#233;.


----------



## silvio (12 Octobre 2006)

fedo a dit:


> j'aime bien aussi ce dernier album de cat power, certainement le meilleur depuis le 1er sur matador.
> 
> sinon j'ai redécouvert l'abum  Even If and Especially When, des Screaming Trees:
> 
> ...



très bon ça, les Screaming Trees ... australien, nan ? me souviens plus


----------



## Ed_the_Head (12 Octobre 2006)

silvio a dit:


> non seulement je te le pête ton disque, mais tu vas prendre -5 !!!
> Ton EBO
> 
> Nephou : hé sans les mains et sans les images !!!





silvio a dit:


> très bon ça, les Screaming Trees ... australien, nan ? me souviens plus



Ouais, c'est ça, sans les images...


----------



## silvio (12 Octobre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Ouais, c'est ça, sans les images...



ouais, mais bon là hein, j'ai un gyrophare rouge ... :rose: 
alors je fais gaffe ... 

bon ben je suis revenu à l'album des Artic Monkeys http://www.unikosmos.de/bilder/top/1390Artic_Monkeys.jpg... 






je pensais qu'une reprise après un mois non stop allait me le faire regretter, genre "c'est très surfait", "ça tient pas la distance", hé bé nan : c'est et ça reste excellent : une énergie rock'n'roll de folie, et des mélodies qui accrochent ... parfait !
:love::love::love::love:


----------



## KARL40 (12 Octobre 2006)

silvio a dit:


> très bon ça, les Screaming Trees ... australien, nan ? me souviens plus


 
Que nenni, que nenni !

Il s'agit d'un bon vieux groupe américain avec Mark Lanegan au chant 

Ce même Lanegan qui fut un temps avec les merveilleux QUEENS OF THE STONE AGE pour leur indispensable album 'Songs for the deaf"

Il travaille sur un nouveau disque solo actuellement.


----------



## Patamach (12 Octobre 2006)

silvio a dit:


> non seulement je te le pête ton disque, mais tu vas prendre -5 !!!
> Ton EBO
> 
> Nephou : hé sans les mains et sans les images !!!



Je te trouve l'esprit bien chafouin jeune cloporte suintant d'ingratitude aveugle et d'ignorance crasse


----------



## Lew (12 Octobre 2006)

Je viens de me prendre une claque énorme !
La chanson "Je pousse la chaise" du Klub des Loosers, si d'autres se sont pris la même claque, qu'ils se manifestent


----------



## Patamach (12 Octobre 2006)

Petit groupe, tr&#232;s gros son.
Ou quand Mark E Smith rencontre les Stooges.
Amen.






Une vrai musique de pochards

:style:


----------



## doudou83 (12 Octobre 2006)

_____



Plus près de nous, je m'offre aussi l'écoute (presque en boucle) du dernier album de Cat Power (The Greatest). Aidée lors de ses débuts par un membre des Sonic Youth, aujourd'hui plus consensuelle, elle a toujours cette même richesse d'émotions.[/quote]

Je ne connaissais presque pas Cat Power (ouhhhhh !!) mais grâce à toi c'est fait ! 
Merci


----------



## da capo (12 Octobre 2006)

fedo a dit:


> j'aime bien aussi ce dernier album de cat power, certainement le meilleur depuis le 1er sur matador.



Tu parles de "What Would The Community Think" ou d'un plus ancien encore comme  "Myra Lee" ?


----------



## silvio (12 Octobre 2006)

Patamach a dit:


> Je te trouve l'esprit bien chafouin jeune cloporte suintant d'ingratitude aveugle et d'ignorance crasse



Américains, Australiens ... purée, c'est juste une histoire d'accent ....  

Ingratitude ? attend me dit pas que Euthanasie ???? :mouais:


----------



## NED (13 Octobre 2006)

Patamach a dit:


> Have Fun
> :style:
> :love:



J'ai jamais su si le chanteur était un femme ou non?
Au pire un travelo?


----------



## Patamach (13 Octobre 2006)

M&#234;me avec les ann&#233;es je ne me lasse pas de cet album.
Enchevetrement de bruits et guitares satur&#233;es au service de la m&#233;lodie.
*
My Bloody Valentine* - Loveless - 1991







:style:


----------



## fedo (13 Octobre 2006)

starmac a dit:


> Tu parles de "What Would The Community Think" ou d'un plus ancien encore comme  "Myra Lee" ?



ouaip je parle de _what would community think _et son c&#244;t&#233; un peu sonic youth parfois.



> Ce m&#234;me Lanegan qui fut un temps avec les merveilleux QUEENS OF THE STONE AGE pour leur indispensable album 'Songs for the deaf"


euh ben mark lanegan &#233;tait d&#233;j&#224; pr&#233;sent sur l'album pr&#233;c&#233;dent Rated R et il est aussi sur le dernier en date o&#249; il signe plusieurs titres. (en virant Nick Oliveri, QOSTA a perdu son compositeur le plus &#233;nerv&#233; mais le dernier album de Nick Oliveri & Mondo Generator me laisse perplexe, assez moyen, moins bons que les pr&#233;c&#233;dents).


----------



## da capo (13 Octobre 2006)

Patamach a dit:


> *
> My Bloody Valentine*



De My Bloody Valentine &#224; My Funny Valentine, il n'y a qu'un pas que je saute all&#232;grement.






​

Le dernier enregistrement (&#224; ma connaissance) de Chet Baker en public, accompagn&#233; par un orchestre symphonique.
Longtemps d&#233;cri&#233;, moqu&#233;, trait&#233; de minet chanteur &#224; l'eau de rose jazzy, Chet Baker arrive l&#224; en toute possession de ses moyens : rien de neuf, non, pas d'improvisation sublime, seulement le timbre d'une voix bris&#233;e par des ann&#233;es d'exc&#232;s et le souffle d'une trompette, des nuances et de la richesse.

D'aucuns diront que Baker ne faisait plus que de la r&#233;p&#233;tition sur ces derni&#232;res interventions, mais qu'est-ce qu'il le fait bien !

Moi, je sens dans cet album et la simplicit&#233; de la rencontre entre l'orchestre symphonique et l'ensemble jazz de Baker, une &#233;motion qui me transporte &#224; chaque &#233;coute.

Et dans My Funny Valentine, tr&#232;s pr&#233;cis&#233;ment, cet arrangement simple et convenu lorsque l'orchestre se pr&#233;sente et vient appeler la voix bris&#233;e de Chet Baker, un arrangement qui m'&#233;meut toujours, &#224; chaque &#233;coute et qui m'invite &#224; monter haut le volume pour me remplir de cordes et de cuivres.


----------



## silvio (13 Octobre 2006)

Patamach a dit:


> Même avec les années je ne me lasse pas de cet album.
> Enchevetrement de bruits et guitares saturées au service de la mélodie.
> *
> My Bloody Valentine* - Loveless - 1991
> ...



Pour les guitares saturées au service hum de la mélodie






:love::love:


----------



## Patamach (13 Octobre 2006)

silvio a dit:


> Pour les guitares saturées au service hum de la mélodie
> 
> JAMC
> 
> :love::love:



Avait touché le fond et creusait encore.
En nette progression malgré son avatar.

10/20


----------



## silvio (13 Octobre 2006)

Patamach a dit:


> Avait touché le fond et creusait encore.
> En nette progression malgré son avatar.
> 
> 10/20


tu travailles à l'éducation nationale ? 

Radiohead  pffftttt ! :hein:


----------



## da capo (13 Octobre 2006)

Patamach a dit:


> En nette progression malgr&#233; son avatar.


Va falloir que je pense &#224; les afficher&#8230;

Edit : oupps&#8230; il n'y a vraiment pas que moi &#224; avoir un avatar naze... je n'ose pas afficher les signatures. :affraid:


----------



## silvio (13 Octobre 2006)

silvio a dit:


> Pour les guitares saturées au service hum de la mélodie
> 
> 
> :love::love:



Ah Nephou, j'ai compris : mon parefeu au boulot laisse pas passer certaines images
Alors je les vois pas
Alors je fais citer, et paf la tuile !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (14 Octobre 2006)

*Pas encore officiellement sorti*
mais d&#233;j&#224; arriv&#233; dans ma boite aux lettres il y a deux jours, je me colle entre les feuilles le nouveau Squarepusher intitul&#233; "Hello Everything"

Un album peut &#234;tre plus pos&#233; que les pr&#233;c&#233;dents, avec moins de d&#233;vergondages breakbeats, et contenant plus de m&#233;lodies ou de passages &#224; la basse. On reconna&#238;t toutefois clairement le style du bonhomme. 
Le disque pourrait se d&#233;composer en deux parties se terminant chacune par un morceau planant, Vacuum Garden (titre bizarro&#239;de et exp&#233;rimental aux sonorit&#233;s dignes d'un test auditif) et Orient Orange (qu'on pourrait _presque_ imaginer issu d'un temple bouddhiste). C'est beau, c'est bien foutu, c'est &#233;labor&#233;, on s'en lasse pas. 

Le CD bonus 3" contient cinq variantes de Vacuum Garden. "Particulier".


----------



## Dark-Tintin (14 Octobre 2006)

Yep ! 


Comme j'étais avec des potes à Paris aujourd'hui, on est passé par la Fnac de montparnasse...

Et la j'ai vu tous les albums de Nightwish et Cradle of Filth 

J'ai pris ces deux là :


----------



## SirG (14 Octobre 2006)

Nightwish sans Tarja, c'est comme les Rolling Stones sans Mick Jagger.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (14 Octobre 2006)

Sur, j'attends beaucoup le nouvel album (qui apparement devrais sortir dans 6mois)


----------



## Dark-Tintin (15 Octobre 2006)

Bon, j'ai pas encore eu le temps d'écouter Oceanborn mais j'ai écouté Midian hier...

Il est génial  

On a l'impression que une seule chanson de 1heure passe, tout s'enchaine super bien, l'atmosphère est hyper sombre avec les choeurs, le clavier... :love:


----------



## alèm (15 Octobre 2006)

_



et l&#224;, puisque l'ambiance est &#224; une morne d&#233;prime, je me passe le "this is what happens (live)" de DJ Spooky...

et je le d&#233;die &#224; Blob pasque faut pas d&#233;conner, je boirais bien un truc super fort avec lui en &#233;coutant &#231;a, l&#224;, &#224; ce moment pr&#233;cis...
_


----------



## Anonyme (15 Octobre 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:


> *Toi, Jeune *
> Si tu apprécies Aphex Twin, si tu aprécies les ambiances musicales complexes et qui grattent, je ne saurais trop te conseiller effectivement Squarepusher et les "monstrueux" Autechre, mais aussi Orbital ou des albums tels que "Additional Productions" de  Funkstörung et "Anti" de T.Raumschmiere.
> 
> À savoir qu'Aphex Twin sévit également sous le pseudo AFX.





Merci vraiment pour Squarepusher. Il y a des mois que j'en entends parler. Ton post a été le déclic. Je viens de télécharger "Exciton" sur Warp. En ce qui concerne les "monstrueux" Autechre, ça fait des années que je les écoute et les réécoute. 
Echange de bons procédés : si tu ne connais pas (ce qui m'étonnerais), fais un tour du côté des inimitables Boards of Canada.


----------



## fedo (15 Octobre 2006)

> _ et là, puisque l'ambiance est à une morne déprime
> _



ben en matière de déprime post moderne on ne fait pas mieux que Neurosis. cet aprèsm je me suis passé _the eye of every storm





_AMHA ce disque est un chef d'oeuvre dans le genre dark/ambient/noise/metal.
tiens d'ailleurs Isis sort bientôt son nouveau disque.


----------



## Patamach (15 Octobre 2006)

Inconnus en 92, oubliés aujourd'hui.
Drop nineteens, le shoegazing à guitares tordues comme il se fait pourtant de mieux.






:style:


----------



## Patamach (15 Octobre 2006)

Le tout mix&#233; avec un peu de Jazz/Funk sur le Vol. 5 de cette superbe s&#233;rie "Pulp Fusion"

Des pochettes vintage, un son qui claque, les basses qui roulent, id&#233;al mix&#233; avec des guitares bruitistes ... 










:style:


Avec &#231;a en plus vous &#234;tes les rois du p&#233;trole.
Soul / Jazz / Funk &#224; son meilleur
PS: elle d&#233;chite pas la pochette ?!







PS: je cherche le vol02 by the way ...


----------



## IceandFire (17 Octobre 2006)

Le seul, le grand, l'unique...surtout pour let's dance et china girl  :love::king::style:


----------



## silvio (17 Octobre 2006)

IceandFire a dit:


> Le seul, le grand, l'unique...surtout pour let's dance et china girl  :love::king::style:



China Girl, c'est pas Iggy à l'origine ?
:mouais:


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Octobre 2006)

silvio a dit:


> China Girl, c'est pas Iggy à l'origine ?
> :mouais:


si, mais c'est écrit par Bowie...


----------



## teo (17 Octobre 2006)

_Bowie / Pop_ cr&#233;dit&#233; &#224; deux sur quasi tout l'album _The Idiot_ de Pop, y compris _China Girl_, que Bowie produisait en 1977. Bowie reprendra le morceau sur son album _Let's dance_ en 1983 (Niles Rodgers de _Chic_ qui produit), fera un carton plan&#233;taire avec ce qu'il consid&#232;re encore aujourd'hui comme son pire album jamais sorti 

J'ai du mal &#224; prendre du recul vu que c'est encore un des tubes de mes 14 ans et &#231;a c'est du quasi ind&#233;l&#233;bile, le son d'un &#233;t&#233;, chaud, au bord de la mer :rateau: 

---​
Sinon, l&#224; j'&#233;coute une madeleine, un soir d'ao&#251;t 86, mon premier concert et le meilleur jamais vu et entendu, _The Cure in Orange_, depuis 2 jours je le red&#233;couvre et je ne m'en lasse pas, trois ou quatri&#232;me &#233;coutes en 48h. Le son est plut&#244;t bon malgr&#233; le passage de la cassette vid&#233;o en num&#233;rique. Merci au propri&#233;taire de la cassette zen et un petit mot au passage &#224; Robert Smith et &#224; _Fiction Records_: _Sortez nous la version DVD pour No&#235;l, je la pr&#233;commande de suite :love:_



​
Un bel &#233;ventail &#233;motionnel de ce que les trois gar&#231;ons imaginaires avaient pu traverser entre 1977 et 1986 dans lequel une bonne partie de mon entourage au lyc&#233;e s'est retrouv&#233;. Une incertaine g&#233;n&#233;ration ?

Nous &#233;tions sombres et lumineux.
 Christophe et Isabelle, j'aurai tellement aim&#233; pouvoir vous dire combien je vous aimais ​


----------



## IceandFire (17 Octobre 2006)

2 sioupl&#233;  :love:... je viens de relire une interview dans Best de 1989 ou robert nous dit qu'il compte prendre sa retraite du groupe...  ... ca fait un bail donc...!!!


----------



## teo (17 Octobre 2006)

il aurait surtout du mettre sa maquilleuse &#224; la retraite


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Octobre 2006)

C'était juste avant Disintegration...


----------



## Patamach (17 Octobre 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> C'était juste avant Disintegration...



Juste avant le déclin ...


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Octobre 2006)

Pas d'accord. Le best of acoustique est un must et le dernier album était vraiment excellent.


----------



## Patamach (17 Octobre 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Pas d'accord. Le best of acoustique est un must et le dernier album était vraiment excellent.



Soit 1/4 de leur production après Disintegration. J'appelle ca un déclin même si pour moi il a commencé des Kiss Me ...


----------



## IceandFire (17 Octobre 2006)

autant "kiss me..." ou&#233; bon...mais le reste ...dark, deep and so clean....:king:


----------



## teo (17 Octobre 2006)

_Kiss me Kiss me Kiss me_... il est encore pas si mal. Disintegration est effectivement encore écoutable (pas du l'écouter depuis 10 ans remarque ). Ensuite, je sais même plus ce qu'ils ont sorti.

De toute façon, ce n'est qu'affaire de goûts, un de mes potes lui s'est arrêté à _Pornography_


----------



## IceandFire (17 Octobre 2006)

bon choix aussi   :love: Teo  ichat


----------



## wip (17 Octobre 2006)

teo a dit:


> _..._Le son est plut&#244;t bon malgr&#233; le passage de la cassette vid&#233;o en num&#233;rique. Merci au propri&#233;taire de la cassette zen et un petit mot au passage &#224; Robert Smith et &#224; _Fiction Records_: _Sortez nous la version DVD pour No&#235;l, je la pr&#233;commande de suite :love:_


 


Le son des K7 videos enregistr&#233;es en HiFi-St&#233;r&#233;o peut &#234;tre tr&#232;s bon si l'enregistrement de base du concert est bon. A une &#233;poque, j'enregistrait d'ailleur les vynils sur K7 video (il faut bien-sur un scope Hi-Fi). Ca revenait nettement moins cher que les K7 Audio (8h d'enregistrement) et le son &#233;tait aussi bon voir meilleur que les K7 M&#233;tal  . Par contre, pas super pratique &#224; &#233;couter en bagnole  . Mais &#231;a faisait des bons masters.

Sinon, je suis bien d'accord avec la plupart d'entre vous, apr&#232;s Disintagration, j'ai lach&#233;. "The same Deep Water as you" est pour moi la fin des Cure comme je les aimais.
Magnifique morceau m&#233;lancolique, un leger retour vers l'&#233;poque des g&#233;niaux Seventeen Second, Faith, Pornography et bien sur Carnage Visor .

--> Teo: C'est vrai qu'on peu l'&#233;couter en boucle ce Live. Merci de me l'avoir refait d&#233;couvert.
Je peux pas te bouler, d&#233;sol&#233; .


----------



## silvio (17 Octobre 2006)

Patamach a dit:


> De toute façon, ce n'est qu'affaire de goûts, un de mes potes lui s'est arrêté à _Pornography_


Me too .... 
quoique je dois avoir les 2 Maxi EP, Love Cats et l'aut' .... p't'in ... ça va me revenir ... :hein:
C'est pas avec ces EP et l'album "The Head On The Door" (si c'est bien son nom), qu'ils sont passés à 5 ? :rose:
Moi je me souviens d'un concert en 1980 ou 1981 à Caen .... la claque et pourtant le son était pourri ...


----------



## teo (17 Octobre 2006)

Le pote en question a d&#233;couvert _The Cure_ &#224; Bruxelles en 79 ou 80 je crois et il m'avait lui aussi dit que c'&#233;tait une sacr&#233; claque :love:
Pour rigoler, il m'a offert un ou deux albums sortis pendant les ann&#233;es 90 mais je dois dire que je ne suis m&#234;me pas s&#251;r de les avoir &#233;cout&#233; 


_(Silvio: tu cites Patamach mais c'est le pote &#224; Teo )_


----------



## wip (17 Octobre 2006)

silvio a dit:


> Me too ....
> quoique je dois avoir les 2 Maxi EP, Love Cats et l'aut' .... p't'in ... ça va me revenir ... :hein:...


The Walk ou Charlotte sometimes p )  ?? :rose:


----------



## silvio (17 Octobre 2006)

teo a dit:


> Le pote en question a découvert _The Cure_ à Bruxelles en 79 ou 80 je crois et il m'avait lui aussi dit que c'était une sacré claque :love:
> Pour rigoler, il m'a offert un ou deux albums sortis pendant les années 90 mais je dois dire que je ne suis même pas sûr de les avoir écouté
> 
> 
> _(Silvio: tu cites Patamach mais c'est le pote à Teo )_


De Teo, nan ? et Patamach, il a profil sur LastFM ? 



wip a dit:


> The Walk ou Charlotte sometimes p )  ?? :rose:



The Walk !!! c'est ça ! 
Charlotte Sometimes n'est sorti qu'en EP ? 
Alors je l'ai aussi ... je l'ai offert à ma mère qui s'appelle ..... Charlotte ...
Bon ça l'a moyennement emballé ...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Octobre 2006)

wip a dit:


> The Walk ou Charlotte sometimes p )  ?? :rose:



Hmmmmmm... C'est riche en fibres... :rateau: :love:


----------



## wip (17 Octobre 2006)

silvio a dit:


> Charlotte Sometimes n'est sorti qu'en EP ?
> Alors je l'ai aussi ... je l'ai offert &#224; ma m&#232;re qui s'appelle ..... Charlotte ...
> Bon &#231;a l'a moyennement emball&#233; ...


Je n'ai pas vu "Charlotte Sometimes" autrement que sur des compils. Il est certainement sorti en 45t fut-un temps, mais moi, j'ai que la version Maxi, avec en face B "Spintered in her head" une version live de "Faith" qui est tr&#232;s bonne .


----------



## silvio (17 Octobre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Hmmmmmm... C'est riche en fibres... :rateau: :love:


 
Oui ça peut aider le transit ....


----------



## SirG (17 Octobre 2006)

Oui, il n'existe qu'en 7" et 12".

Cependant, il est présent sur le premier best of du groupe, en vynil du nom de Standing on the Beach et en CD du nom de Staring at the Sea.

Une version live sur le CD PARIS.

Sinon, sur des compilations, oui.


----------



## silvio (17 Octobre 2006)

Je réécoute ça en ce moment :




The Only Ones "Another Girl, another planet" 1978


----------



## Dark-Tintin (17 Octobre 2006)

J'écoute pas mal du DoomMetal en ce moment :


----------



## IceandFire (17 Octobre 2006)

Je lance un appel...si quelqu'un sait ou je peux acheter le live de talk talk de 1986 &#224; Londres, je lui construit un temple &#224; son effigie...MERCI   :love: ....
je n'ai qu'un morceau que j'ai sur une compil du magazine UNCUT....je l'&#233;coute en boucle


----------



## SirG (17 Octobre 2006)

Celui-l&#224;?






Ici par exemple.

Ou alors ici.

Mais si tu es impatient et riche, ici.


----------



## wip (17 Octobre 2006)

Désolé Ice, j'ai pas ça, mais si tu trouves, tu nous tiens au courant hein ?? :love: 

Bon, après m'être rasasié de Cure toute la journée, j'ai changé du tout au tout et retrouvé ce bon vieux "In sides" de Orbital :rose:  





Vraiment un album excellent malheureusement introuvable sur le Store.

C'est léger, planant, beau, et bien rythmé. Lui aussi s'écoute sans problème en boucle .
J'ai découvert cet album en 1996 grâce au Jeu WipEout (d'ou vient mon pseudo) dont il avait agrémenté la bande son du premier opus :love:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Octobre 2006)

Tiens, là, c'est le dernier Renaud.


----------



## Patamach (17 Octobre 2006)

*Albert AYLER* - Music is the Healing Force of the Universe.

Du free jazz à tendance soul qui redonne espoir les matins de déprime. 
Pas facile mais la présence de Mary Maria à la voix, de guitares et donc d'une instrumentation un peu plus R&B rend le tout pas si "free" et donc plus abordable.

En parlant d'Albert AYLER, si qqn a en sa possession l'énorme coffrait Holy Ghost ... 








*Porte bien son nom cet album.*

:style:


----------



## alèm (17 Octobre 2006)

_je le savais bien que ce jeunot allait nous parler enfin de trucs plus qu'int&#233;ressants.

tu penses quoi de l'hommage de Marc Ribot ? 
_


----------



## papieralu (17 Octobre 2006)

L&#224;, je d&#233;couvre "rest" d'isolee. 

J'aime beaucoup la premi&#232;re...  





&#231;a passe bien avec l'humeur du moment, comme &#231;a je peux bouger un peu mes fesses, heu non, pieds!


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (17 Octobre 2006)

papieralu a dit:


> Là, je découvre "rest" d'isolee.
> J'aime beaucoup la première...



*Logique*
à musique minimale, description minimale.


----------



## papieralu (17 Octobre 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:


> *Logique*
> &#224; musique minimale, description minimale.



hihi! 

Vu que je d&#233;couvre, je ne sais quoi dire, si ce n'est que, comme d'hab, j'adore ce qu'il fait (et que j'aimerais bien pouvoir faire la m&#234;me chose...) et que je me r&#233;jouis de le voir lundi 6 au soir. Faut toujours que j'&#233;coute plusieurs fois avant de me prononcer. Et pis, dans le calme, l&#224;, entre le chat, les voisins, le forum, la partie de cartes, Adium...


----------



## Patamach (17 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4013833 a dit:
			
		

> _je le savais bien que ce jeunot allait nous parler enfin de trucs plus qu'intéressants.
> 
> tu penses quoi de l'hommage de Marc Ribot ?
> _



De Ribot je ne connais pas grand chose si ce n'est un album à la limite de la musique contemporaine: Scelsi Morning

A vrai dire en Jazz "moderne" je n'écoute pas grand chose à part quelques grands comme Zorn avec Massada ...  ... n'est ce pas Mr Alèm  ...


----------



## alèm (17 Octobre 2006)

Patamach a dit:


> De Ribot je ne connais pas grand chose si ce n'est un album à la limite de la musique contemporaine: Scelsi Morning
> 
> A vrai dire en Jazz "moderne" je n'écoute pas grand chose à part quelques grands comme Zorn avec Massada ...  ... n'est ce pas Mr Alèm  ...



_bah ce n'est pas loin puisque Ribot fréquente les studios de Zorn plus que fréquemment... 

Perso, de Zorn, j'aime Masada mais je suis moins fan des autres productions. Je suis toujours blasé d'entendre la musique d'un film porno japonais alors que je ne pourrais jamais voir ce film en même temps... 

mais Ribot, ça remonte à Tom Waits, aux Lounge Lizards de John Lurie avec mon copain Arto Lindsay...


plein de trucs de mon adolescence quoi... _


----------



## Patamach (17 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4014166 a dit:
			
		

> _
> 
> plein de trucs de mon adolescence quoi... _



Pendant de d'autres ecoutaient Simple Minds ou Partenaires Particuliers durant leur adolescence un certain Alèm écoutait Arto Lindsay ... :love:

Sinon de Zorn hors Massada j'aime beaucoup sa réorchestration de titres de Morricone (faut dire je suis un grand fan d'Ennio),  *The Big Gundown: John Zorn Plays the Music of Ennio Morricone.


:love:

:style:
*


----------



## MortyBlake (18 Octobre 2006)

IceandFire a dit:


> Je lance un appel...si quelqu'un sait ou je peux acheter le live de talk talk de 1986 à Londres, je lui construit un temple à son effigie...MERCI   :love: ....
> je n'ai qu'un morceau que j'ai sur une compil du magazine UNCUT....je l'écoute en boucle



Ice, t'es sur de ton coup, car talk talk a enregistré un disque en 1999 un disque live qui s'appelait London 1986, c'est possiblement celui là ???

Il n'est pas sur l'ITMS mais sur Amazon tu as ça .  Si c'est le bon, mon effigie est à ta disposition



PS. ma proposition tient toujours


----------



## IceandFire (18 Octobre 2006)

Ou&#233; c'est lui !!! mais je vais voir au virgin ou a la fnac demain...enfin taleur quoi ! merci en tout cas a tous   ok morty


----------



## alèm (18 Octobre 2006)

Patamach a dit:


> Pendant de d'autres ecoutaient Simple Minds ou Partenaires Particuliers durant leur adolescence un certain Al&#232;m &#233;coutait Arto Lindsay ... :love:
> 
> Sinon de Zorn hors Massada j'aime beaucoup sa r&#233;orchestration de titres de Morricone (faut dire je suis un grand fan d'Ennio),  *The Big Gundown: John Zorn Plays the Music of Ennio Morricone.
> 
> ...



_faut dire, mon frangin tr&#232;s &#226;g&#233; (l'&#226;ge d'Amok et de starmac pour te dire  ) a du me bassiner avec Tom Waits et ses &#233;lucubrations lorsque Blue Valentines est sorti et me nourrir au Miles Davis le reste du temps... 

nan, j'&#233;coutais quand m&#234;me D&#233;p&#234;che Mode, PIL et d'autres conneries (Ludwig,  B&#233;ru), faut rester r&#233;aliste...  voire passer pas mal de temps chez Crammed Discs (o&#249; j'ai crois&#233; Fred Frith pour la premi&#232;re fois )

il est par exemple tr&#232;s peu fan de Bj&#246;rk tout en ayant aim&#233; les Sugarcubes... :mouais:
_


----------



## silvio (18 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4014298 a dit:
			
		

> _f
> 
> il est par exemple très peu fan de Björk tout en ayant aimé les Sugarcubes... :mouais:
> _



il en est qui n'ont jamais pu supporter ni l'une, ni les autres .... et inversement
:sleep:


----------



## SirG (18 Octobre 2006)

MortyBlake a dit:
			
		

> Il n'est pas sur l'ITMS mais sur Amazon tu as ça . Si c'est le bon, mon effigie est à ta disposition



Un peu cher les gars sur Marketplace. Autant prendre dans cette liste. 



SirG a dit:


> Celui-là?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Octobre 2006)

silvio a dit:


> il en est qui n'ont jamais pu supporter ni l'une, ni les autres .... et inversement
> :sleep:



On m'appelle?


----------



## IceandFire (18 Octobre 2006)

Concert - the cure live...1984.. :style:   ... du bon...:love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (18 Octobre 2006)

*La mode est aux featurings*
Apparemment. Cela ne s'infirme pas avec la nouvelle livrée d'Agoria "The green Armchair". Après le succès du terrible "Blossom" le DJ lyonnais nous remet le couvert.
Sur 5 des 11 morceaux figurent des invités (notamment Neneh Cherry et Princess Superstar)pour un résultat assez pop. Les 6 autres morceaux, eux, semblent taillés pour abraser le dancefloor. 

Au final, un disque plaisant qui ouvre des portes sur des horizons plus larges.


----------



## IceandFire (18 Octobre 2006)

Eh oui...:love: j'ai rechut&#233;....


----------



## bompi (18 Octobre 2006)

silvio a dit:


> il en est qui n'ont jamais pu supporter ni l'une, ni les autres .... et inversement
> :sleep:


Je suis démasqué !


----------



## silvio (18 Octobre 2006)

bompi a dit:


> Je suis démasqué !



Bon on est au moins trois !!!


----------



## Anonyme (18 Octobre 2006)

Trentemøller

​


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (18 Octobre 2006)

fig. 5 a dit:


> Trentemøller
> 
> ​



*Merci pour le lien*
maintenant je sais qu'il ne faut pas l'acheter


----------



## bompi (18 Octobre 2006)

Si tu te fies aux critiques de Lib&#233; ... Ils seraient capables de rendre d&#233;testable toute musique, rien qu'avec leur ton et leur attitude.


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Octobre 2006)

On a reçu ça au boulot ce matin.
Ca colle parfaitement avec ma grande quète de chanteurs pour dépressifs.:love: :love: :love:


----------



## SirG (20 Octobre 2006)

Séance Metal Indus en ce moment, avec l'intégrale de OOMPH! et cet album au moment où j'écris.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:


> *Merci pour le lien*
> maintenant je sais qu'il ne faut pas l'acheter




Un album imposant


----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2006)

1977 : une bonne année

​


----------



## Patamach (20 Octobre 2006)

*The Undertones.*
Groupe adulé par la critique et boudé en son temps par le public. Sauf en Angleterre évidemment.
De la pop-rock magnifique et un des rares Best Of que j'écoute.

Pour la petite histoire, Teenage Kicks était le morceau préféré de John Peel. C'est dire. 









:style:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2006)

Patamach a dit:


> *The Undertones.*
> Groupe adulé par la critique et boudé en son temps par le public. Sauf en Angleterre évidemment.
> De la pop-rock magnifique et un des rares Best Of que j'écoute.
> 
> ...



quel nioube ce patamach


----------



## Ed_the_Head (20 Octobre 2006)

fig. 5 a dit:


> quel nioube ce patamach


Et m&#234;me pas de compte lastFM...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (20 Octobre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Et même pas de compte lastFM...




*Et c'est pas faute*
de lui avoir dit !


----------



## SirG (20 Octobre 2006)

Un petit morceau &#233;lectronique sympa qui me trotte dans la t&#234;te en ce moment.







Le site du DJ.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Et même pas de compte lastFM...



et la recherche ?  après ce n'est pas forcément lui


----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2006)

*The Journey Studies  *par* The Seven Mile Journey

*Des Danois
De la mélancolie
De la musique instrumentale/post-rock de facture classique​




​


----------



## teo (20 Octobre 2006)

Pitch: tu floodes


----------



## silvio (20 Octobre 2006)

Patamach a dit:


> *The Undertones.*
> Groupe adulé par la critique et boudé en son temps par le public. Sauf en Angleterre évidemment.
> De la pop-rock magnifique et un des rares Best Of que j'écoute.
> 
> ...



Je suis de retour sur les Peel Sessions des Undertones depuis ce matin ....
P'tain c'est bon


----------



## IceandFire (20 Octobre 2006)

on dit pas putain mais dame de petite vertue c'est bon   ...


----------



## maousse (21 Octobre 2006)

http://www.myspace.com/soffyomusic
"let me care" pour se croire en train d'écouter eurythmics  :love: 
Mais bon, Mocky à la production ça donne envie


----------



## Dark-Tintin (21 Octobre 2006)

Enfin sorti


----------



## gKatarn (21 Octobre 2006)

T'écoutes des trucs zarb' fiston


----------



## Patamach (21 Octobre 2006)

fig. 5 a dit:


> et la recherche ?  apr&#232;s ce n'est pas forc&#233;ment lui



Yep c'est bien moi ... un moment d'&#233;garement l'ann&#233;e derni&#232;re 
Je regarde de plus pr&#232;s &#224; quoi sert tout ce bastringue ce week-end 

Sinon histoire de: les 3 volumes de Funk Spectrum, compilations pas trop mal foutues de funk soul 60s 70s 











:style:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2006)

Patamach a dit:


> Yep c'est bien moi ... un moment d'&#233;garement l'ann&#233;e derni&#232;re
> Je regarde de plus pr&#232;s &#224; quoi sert tout ce bastringue ce week-end
> 
> :style:



Pour info, ce week end, je suis parisien donc connect&#233; sur ichat

Pour &#233;viter d'&#234;tre tax&#233; de flooder par mon co-leader de l&#224;-bas : 




entendu &#224; Tarata, musique sympa, textes d&#233;cal&#233;s, fille int&#233;ressante, en plus cela me change de mes &#233;coutes habituelles


----------



## IceandFire (21 Octobre 2006)

Je plussoie  belle reprise de david bowie, enfin elle  car the rakes chantent &#224; chi&#233;


----------



## Franky Boy (21 Octobre 2006)

Pink Floyd for ever.


----------



## Franky Boy (21 Octobre 2006)

:afraid: :afraid: :afraid: :afraid: :afraid: 





fig. 5 a dit:


> Pour info, ce week end, je suis parisien donc connecté sur ichat
> 
> Pour éviter d'être taxé de flooder par mon co-leader de là-bas :
> 
> ...



:afraid: :afraid: :afraid: :afraid: :afraid:


----------



## IceandFire (22 Octobre 2006)

le nouveau best of de chris isaac....:king::style:


----------



## Majintode (22 Octobre 2006)

Stadium Arcadium des Red Hot Chili Peppers...





http://images.google.fr/images?q=tb...mazon.com/images/P/B000EU1K8W.02.LZZZZZZZ.jpg 
Bon ok il est sorti il y a un moment mais je l'&#233;coute encore tr&#232;s souvent. Etant un fan des Red Hot, j'ai vraiment accroch&#233; sur cet album qui est en fait une esp&#232;ce de mix de tout ce qu'ils ont pu faire (hormis du One Hot Minute, of course... ). C'est du red Hot "&#233;volu&#233;".
Ce qui m'emb&#234;te avec mon groupe f&#233;tiche, c'est que sur sc&#232;ne ils "choisissent" o&#249; ils vont vraiment se l&#226;cher... Bercy cette ann&#233;e, le Parc des Princes il y a deux ans : ils jouent, mais &#231;a p&#232;te beaucoup moins que lorqu'ils jouent chez eux ou encore en Irlande (patrie des ain&#233;s de Flea).
Mais bon, Stadium Arcadium est un tr&#232;s bon Red Hot, ok ce n'est pas Blood Sugar mais de toutes fa&#231;ons il n'y aura pas d'autres Blood Sugar...!


----------



## Ed_the_Head (22 Octobre 2006)

Majintode a dit:


> Stadium Arcadium des Red Hot Chili Peppers...
> 
> Bon ok il est sorti il y a un moment mais je l'&#233;coute encore tr&#232;s souvent. Etant un fan des Red Hot, j'ai vraiment accroch&#233; sur cet album qui est en fait une esp&#232;ce de mix de tout ce qu'ils ont pu faire (hormis du One Hot Minute, of course... ). C'est du red Hot "&#233;volu&#233;".
> Ce qui m'emb&#234;te avec mon groupe f&#233;tiche, c'est que sur sc&#232;ne ils "choisissent" o&#249; ils vont vraiment se l&#226;cher... Bercy cette ann&#233;e, le Parc des Princes il y a deux ans : ils jouent, mais &#231;a p&#232;te beaucoup moins que lorqu'ils jouent chez eux ou encore en Irlande (patrie des ain&#233;s de Flea).
> Mais bon, Stadium Arcadium est un tr&#232;s bon Red Hot, ok ce n'est pas Blood Sugar mais de toutes fa&#231;ons il n'y aura pas d'autres Blood Sugar...!



Bienvenue &#224; toi, Majintode. 
Il existe un petit groupe macgeneration sur lastFM (lien dans ma signature et dans celle de nombreux d'entre nous ici), si &#231;a te dit, tu es le bienvenue. 
Je profite de ton post sur les *RHCP*, pour en parler un peu, tiens. 
Quel groupe, mais quel groupe! J'ai eu la chance de les voir 2 fois en concert. Pour One Hot Minute, et pour Californication.
G&#233;nial mais des sets un peu court. Vraiment court, en fait. 55 minutes &#224; chaque fois, mais bon avec les *Foo Fighers* en premi&#232;re partie, &#231;a compense. 

Bon, je le dis ou pas? Allez, je le dis. 
Les *RHCP* depuis _By the Way_, et encore plus avec _Stadium Arcadium_, j'ai envie de chialer &#224; chaque fois que je les entends. De la musique de F.M., et plut&#244;t ce qui se fait de pire dans le genre.
Mais je vais jouer le jeu, et parler de ce que j'aime chez les *RHCP*. Enfin, ce que j'aimais. 

On l'a assez dit, _Blood Sugar Sex Magic_ est un monument du rock produit par Rick Rubin. Pas une chanson, pas un riff, pas une note &#224; jeter. Quand je touche &#224; ma basse, et c'est de plus en plus rare, c'est du *Red Hot* que je joue et pas autre chose. 
Un album jouissif de bout en bout et beaucoup plus abouti que le pr&#233;cedent, _Mother's Milk_ qui a vu arriver de John Frusciante &#224; la guitare. 
Apr&#232;s la mort de Hillel Slovak... 
Si vous n'avez pas entendu les *RHCP* des 80's, ceux avec Hillel, ruez-vous sur The _Uplift Mofo Party Plan_, ou _Freaky Styley_, ou l'eponyme. Bref, sur tous leurs albums. 
C'est pas encore cadr&#233;, &#231;a part dans tous les sens, mais c'est plein d'&#233;nergie ces vieux albums. 

Mince, je m'&#233;gare encore. 
Lors de la sortie de _Stadium Arcadium_, dans la plupart des chroniques que j'ai pu lire, toujours une petite phrase assassine sur Dave Navarro et _One Hot Minute_. 
_L'album qui n'aurait jamais du exister, le seul &#233;chec du groupe californien, le faux pas._
Remarque, on lisait &#224; peu pr&#232;s la m&#234;me chose sur cet album &#224; la sortie de _Californication_. Mais comme cet album est bon, j'&#233;tais un peu pass&#233; &#224; cot&#233;. Et puis il y avait l'euphorie li&#233; au retour de Frusciante. 

_One Hot Minute_ est, &#224; mon avis, le meilleur album des *RHCP*. Le plus abouti, le plus puissant et celui dans lequel on d&#233;couvre de nouvelles choses &#224; chaque nouvelle &#233;coute. Certes, ce n'est pas le plus facile &#224; &#233;couter.
Mais Navarro a r&#233;ussi 2 choses avec cet album : 
- Il a remis sur pied un groupe lessiv&#233; par le succ&#232;s et une tourn&#233;e interminable (Frusciante s'est barr&#233; en pleine tourn&#233;e et 3 guitaristes l'on remplac&#233;, ils ont pas tenu le coup). Flea est compl&#232;tement d&#233;pressif et Kiedis accro &#224; l'h&#233;ro. 
- Il ne s'est pas fait bouffer par le trio et en imposant son Son tellement caract&#233;ristique a fait exploser la musicalit&#233; du groupe. Il faut dire que &#231;a n'avait jamais &#233;t&#233; leur atout majeur, la musicalit&#233;. 

Ouaip, le meilleur album. Des textes magnifiques et matures. Un Kiedis qui commence &#224; se d&#233;voiler. Un duo Basse-Batterie &#224; son apog&#233;e. Et des guitares, des guitares et des guitares. Presque une ambiance &#224; la *Led Zeppelin*. 
D'ailleurs, si mes souvenirs sont bons, la presse les encense &#224; la sortie de l'album. 
Bon, cet association magique n'a pas dur&#233;. D'abord, Frusciante a voulu revenir. Ensuite, Navarro, boulimique de travail ne pouvait pas rester dans un groupe qui sort un album tous les 4 ans. C'est pas assez. Alors il est reparti avec *Jane's Addiction*. Flea les a accompagn&#233;s un temps, d'ailleurs. Il a fait des truc avec *Porno for pyros* aussi, je crois. 
Je crois aussi que tous les 4 ne se sont jamais vraiment entendus en dehors du studio. 
Tant pis. 


_Faudra que j'&#233;coute Jane's Addiction, un jour..._






_J'ai oubli&#233; de vous dire que, si LastFM avait exist&#233; &#224; l'&#233;poque, les RHCP et la ManoNegra auraient explos&#233; mes stats actuelles. Non, pas explos&#233;, atomis&#233;. ​_


----------



## Anonyme (22 Octobre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Bienvenue &#224; toi, Majintode.
> Il existe un petit groupe macgeneration sur lastFM (lien dans ma signature et dans celle de nombreux d'entre nous ici), si &#231;a te dit, tu es le bienvenue.
> Je profite de ton post sur les *RHCP*, pour en parler un peu, tiens.
> Quel groupe, mais quel groupe! J'ai eu la chance de les voir 2 fois en concert. Pour One Hot Minute, et pour Californication.
> ...



Arr&#234;tez-le !!! Mais que fait la police ?


----------



## Dark-Tintin (22 Octobre 2006)

fig. 5 a dit:


> Arrêtez-le !!! Mais que fait la police ?




Y'aurait pas un rapport avec un certain topic ?


----------



## Majintode (22 Octobre 2006)

Bon je réponds publiquement à Ed-the-Head, au risque de me faire flageler par un modo... 

C'est marrant, tu es la 2e personne à me dire qu'elle kiffe One Hot Minute, la première étant un de mes meilleurs amis.
Personnellement j'aime bien cet album, il est pas mal du tout. Mais justement je n'ai jamais été un fan de Jane's Addiction et donc la guitare de Navarro ne me fait pas autant planer que celle de Fruscante, loin (très loin) de là. Mais j'aime bien cet album.

Stadium Arcadium, c'est du Red Hot du 21e siècle avec tout ce que cela représente, c'est à dire toujours un peu plus commercial, toujours un peu plus posé, avec des membres toujours un peu plus vieux (faut voir la gueule ravagée du John...).
Mais j'aime beaucoup cet album, car Kiedis lâche de plus en plus la grappe de Frusci, ce qui permet à ce dernier d'encore plus se lâcher, de plus composer, de faire beaucoup plus de choeurs, etc. Et rien que pour ça j'adore. D'ailleurs en Juin dernier à Bercy, Frusciante s'est bien fait plaisir, ça se voyait et ça s'entendait.

Ce qui m'embête, encore une fois, c'est les RHCP sur scène... Il y a bien longtemps lorsque Muse avait fait leur première partie (à Bercy encore une fois, si mes souvenirs sont bons) c'était l'hallu : un groupe de première partie jouait 100 fois mieux que le groupe principal et foutait beaucoup plus l'ambiance... horrible, quand t'es un fan...

Bon, j'arrête là, j'espère que je ne vais pas me faire châtier...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (22 Octobre 2006)

Ouaip, Et puis Kiedis chante faux en concert. 

Pour le groupe MacG sur lastFM, c'est par ici que &#231;a se passe.


----------



## Majintode (22 Octobre 2006)

Ah le père Kiedis il s'est vachement amélioré quand même en concert...! Mais c'est vrai je me rappelle à Bercy en 94... my God...  Merci pour le lien !


----------



## IceandFire (22 Octobre 2006)

Pour M&#244;nsieur TEo :love: oui tr&#232;s bonne compil de Chris Issac ... avec en prime des clips vid&#233;os de qualit&#233;s...:king: :style: ... ce n'est pas le m&#234;me track listing que la compil pr&#233;cedente...avec bad bad things et san francisco bay que j'adore :love: voilou !


----------



## bompi (23 Octobre 2006)

Ces derniers jours, c'est plut&#244;t tendance "continuous mix" fa&#231;on Global Underground (entre autres, Dave Seaman).
C'est facile avec eMusic.com : l'abonnement &#233;tant gratuit pour 14 jours (et 25 t&#233;l&#233;chargements), les mix d'une heure comptant pour un t&#233;l&#233;chargement, on peut en d&#233;couvrir un petit paquet.
C'est cool, &#231;a ne casse pas la t&#234;te et c'est pas plus mal quand le moral est au niveau des chaussettes.
Je ne connaissais pas un d&#233;nomm&#233; Hern&#225;n Catt&#225;neo : ses mixes sont bien ficel&#233;s et fluides. On est certes loin d'Autechre ou Aphex Twin mais justement, &#231;a &#233;quilibre.


----------



## Patamach (23 Octobre 2006)

*The Modern Lovers* - Modern Lovers

Sorti en 76, un album magnifique de pop/rock sous l'influence du Velvet & Co, ballades acides et claviers "à la Doors". 
Jonathan Richman a par la suite mené une brillante carrière solo.
 Je l'ai d'ailleurs croisé recemment du côté du Blvd Richard Lenoir, il avait un joli chapeau rouge sur la tête ...  







:style:

PS: je ferai un petit commentaire sur last.fm dés que ce machin aura fini de planter ....


----------



## teo (23 Octobre 2006)

Cattaneo est aussi sur un Renaissance Masters Series, pas mal du tout.

Sinon là je découvre le nouveau friskypodcast # 056, avec Gerardo Boscarino. Cette semaine c'est son broadcast mensuel* du 12 octobre, sur frisky, "De Ushuaia a La Quiaca" (il est argentin) qui a été choisi. 1h52 tranquille, nocturne, nettement moins chaud et sensuel que Federico Epis, mais c'est la BO parfaite d'une longue courbe la nuit sur autoroute dans un coupé survitaminé avec moteur central arrière.

​


_* 6 PM Heure de LA soit 3h du mat' à Paris_

______________________



Patamach a dit:


> *The Modern Lovers* - Modern Lovers
> 
> Sorti en 76, un album magnifique de pop/rock sous l'influence du Velvet & Co, ballades acides et claviers "à la Doors".
> Jonathan Richman a par la suite mené une brillante carrière solo.
> ...



:love: vu au _Café de la Danse_ il y a un an ou deux. Vraiment faut voir ça au moins une fois dans sa vie. Ce gars est incroyable. Il est passé en octobre par ici d'ailleurs.

_Well, I'm a little dinosaur
I'm a little dinosaur
I'm a little dinosaur
But I'm planning to go away.

Now, I am real old, don't you know
Born ten billion years ago.
But they don't love me here enough and so
I'm planning to go away

Now the children upon their lawns
Will wake up and wonder where I've gone.
And the flies that buzz around where I now be
They're all gonna have to get along without me.

They'll say, Where's the little dinosaur?
Where's the little dinosaur?
Where's that little dinosaur?
He must have gone away.

Oh no, please don't go
Oh no, please don't go
Don't go, little dinosaur,
Please don't go away.

Oh no, please don't go
Oh no, please don't go
Don't go, little dinosaur,
Please don't go away.

Okay, I'll come back
You know I'm back to stay
'Cause I'm just your little dinosaur
And I could never really go
Never really go
Never really go away._


----------



## wip (23 Octobre 2006)

teo a dit:


> Cattaneo est aussi sur un Renaissance Masters Series, pas mal du tout.
> 
> Sinon là je découvre le nouveau friskypodcast # 056, avec Gerardo Boscarino. Cette semaine c'est son broadcast mensuel* du 12 octobre, sur frisky, "De Ushuaia a La Quiaca" (il est argentin) qui a été choisi. *1h52 tranquille, nocturne, nettement moins chaud et sensuel que Federico Epis, mais c'est la BO parfaite d'une longue courbe la nuit sur autoroute dans un coupé survitaminé avec moteur central arrière.*
> 
> ...


Oh p'tain, la, faut avouer que tu as assuré dans ta description :love: .
Faut absolument que j'écoute pour voir si ça colle bien  . On va voir si les sièges sont en cuir... :rose:


----------



## silvio (23 Octobre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Bon, je le dis ou pas? Allez, je le dis.
> Les *RHCP* depuis _By the Way_, et encore plus avec _Stadium Arcadium_, j'ai envie de chialer &#224; chaque fois que je les entends. De la musique de F.M., et plut&#244;t ce qui se fait de pire dans le genre.
> Mais je vais jouer le jeu, et parler de ce que j'aime chez les *RHCP*. Enfin, ce que j'aimais.



C'est Ed, mais &#231;a fait plaisir ... 

J'ai vu les RHCP 3 fois : la premi&#232;re fois, c'&#233;tait en premi&#232;re partie d'autre chose, genre Midnight Oil (oui bon &#231;a va ...)  &#231;a devait  &#234;tre pour The _Uplift Mofo Party Plan
_La claque totale
Le groupe derri&#232;re n'avait plus qu'&#224; se rhabiller, d'ailleurs on s'est barr&#233;s .. 
Les 4 premiers albums sont au top m&#234;me si comme tu le dis, les premiers sont brouillons, mais quelle progression ... malheureusement si le One Hot Minute m'a plu lorsqu'il est sorti, je me suis fatigu&#233; assez vite ... mais d'accord pour l'influence positive de Navarro ...
Californication reste un tr&#232;s bon album (on dit l'album de la maturit&#233, mais on sent qu'ils sont en train de passer &#224; autre chose ...
Et le quelque chose en question, c'est la soupe FM fadasse de la suite ...
Frusciente ? j'ai achet&#233; un album (le seul ?) c'est chiant
Dommage, mais c'est souvent le cas pour les grands groupes : ils perdent un gus, et &#231;a part en eau de boudin .... 



Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Ouaip, le meilleur album. Des textes magnifiques et matures. Un Kiedis qui commence &#224; se d&#233;voiler. Un duo Basse-Batterie &#224; son apog&#233;e. Et des guitares, des guitares et des guitares. Presque une ambiance &#224; la *Led Zeppelin*.


L&#224; par contre, j'ai plus de mal ...



Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Alors il est reparti avec *Jane's Addiction*. Flea les a accompagn&#233;s un temps, d'ailleurs. Il a fait des truc avec *Porno for pyros* aussi, je crois.
> Je crois aussi que tous les 4 ne se sont jamais vraiment entendus en dehors du studio.
> Tant pis.
> 
> ...


Indispensable .... :love::love::love:y compris le dernier lorsqu'ils se sont reform&#233;s il y a 2 ans (je suis plus dubitatif sur Porno, bien que j'&#233;coute de temps en temps)


----------



## Majintode (23 Octobre 2006)

silvio a dit:


> (...)
> Et le quelque chose en question, c'est la soupe FM fadasse de la suite ...
> (...)




A&#239;e... bon c'est clair, beaucoup de personnes ayant suivi les Red Hot pensent &#231;a... Mais bon, je les aime quand m&#234;me ces enfoir&#233;s, m&#234;me s'il y a sur les derniers albums (200 fois) moins de p&#234;che que sur Freaky Styley... :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2006)

Les texans de _I love you but i've chosen darkness_

Leur site

En France en octobre et novembre


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2006)

Meanwhile, Back in Communist Russia

Desctruction de la frontière Electronica et Post rock

Le groupe a splitté. Leur site a été visiblement racheté    - il serait plus juste de l'appeler Now, Go to Capitalist Russia    

Je vous laisse chercher :rateau: 

Pour écouter il est préférable de s'incrire sur last.fm


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2006)

Majintode a dit:


> A&#239;e... bon c'est clair, beaucoup de personnes ayant suivi les Red Hot pensent &#231;a... Mais bon, je les aime quand m&#234;me ces enfoir&#233;s, m&#234;me s'il y a sur les derniers albums (200 fois) moins de p&#234;che que sur Freaky Styley... :rose:



Heureusement que tu aimes ce que tu &#233;coutes - l'inverse serait inqui&#233;tant  

La seule chose &#224; retenir de ce qu'a &#233;crit Head_The-Head    , c'est de nous rejoindre sur last.fm  

PS : ton avatar c'est un personnage de Naruto ?  

@Teo : je ne floode pas, je vous informe avant de repartir &#224; la campagne ; un peu de respect pour ton co-leader et accessoirement meilleur d'entre vous


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2006)

Quand ils ont d&#233;couverts les synth&#233;tiseurs

Je viens de trouver ce site, bon faut fouiller ... comme j'&#233;tais bien petite dans ces ann&#233;es, j'ai les m&#233;lodies en t&#234;te mais pas les r&#233;f&#233;rences  

Il y a vraiment de tous (du pire et du meilleur), mais &#231;a n'a pas l'air d'&#234;tre exhaustif, avec des extraits : 

SADE

James brown et je croyais que c'&#233;tait plus vieux ... living in america.

Le son typique de l'&#233;poque.   

Rita Mitsouko

Bon ok, j'&#233;tais fan des communards ... :rose: 

Ouh l&#224; l&#224; :affraid:
Ah-A !!!
madness
police
diana ross
Ah steevy wonder ...

Le son est pas terrible mais &#231;a vaut le coup rien que pour les pochettes, ils ont une sacr&#233; touche


----------



## teo (23 Octobre 2006)

fig. 5 a dit:


> (...)
> @Teo : je ne floode pas, je vous informe avant de repartir à la campagne ; un peu de respect pour ton co-leader et accessoirement meilleur d'entre vous



C'était sur _Mode sourire ON_ cher co-leader


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Octobre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Quand ils ont découverts les synthétiseurs
> 
> Je viens de trouver ce site, bon faut fouiller ... comme j'étais bien petite dans ces années, j'ai les mélodies en tête mais pas les références
> 
> ...



'tain, t'es tombée dans ma discothèque!!!:love:


----------



## Dark-Tintin (23 Octobre 2006)

Encore...


----------



## IceandFire (23 Octobre 2006)

De la beaut&#233;e &#224; tout les niveaux... :love: :love: :love:
http://www.ivemendes.co.uk/


----------



## Ed_the_Head (23 Octobre 2006)

odré a dit:


> (...)Ah steevy wonder ...



Et où est Bourriquet? :mouais:


----------



## teo (24 Octobre 2006)

IceandFire a dit:


> De la beaut&#233; &#224; tout les niveaux... :love: :love: :love:
> http://www.ivemendes.co.uk/



Cher Ice, dans mes bras :love:
J'en parlais &#224; Al&#232;m ce ouikende: son album _Ive Mendes_ est une pure merveille :love:
Ce n'est pas Sade, &#224; qui on la compare, c'est encore plus riche et somptueux (et pourtant j'ai beaucoup aim&#233; Sade), essence du Br&#233;sil, fragrance fran&#231;aise, parfum anglais, bossa-nova, trip-hop, jazz... c'est sensuel, c'est odorif&#233;rant, c'est :rose:  :love: 
Avec une reprise de _If you leave me now_, de Chicago (pourtant _Chicago_  je pr&#233;f&#232;re nettement la house qui en vient ).

​

Je remarque en cherchant la pochette qu'elle a fait l'objet d'un repackaging r&#233;cent (je connais cet album depuis fin 2003) pour la France et un changement de titre je crois... je pr&#233;f&#233;rais nettement la pochette pr&#233;c&#233;dente, celle que j'ai mise l&#224; au dessus  
Cette pochette est maintenant r&#233;serv&#233;e &#224; un double CD avec des remixes (Sao Benitez...).
Label: Mr Bongo


----------



## Picouto (24 Octobre 2006)

En ce moment,




​ 
"Morphologique" de Sinclair.
Qui ?
Sinclair ! oh et puis merde !
Pour ceux qui connaissent : un nouveau changement de cap pour Mr Sinclair.
Pour ceux qui débarquent : ce monsieur est un artiste de live avant tout ! Pour vous convaincre écoutez celui-là ! Attardez-vous sur "Mon Idole" ... oui il s'agit bien de Prince !!!






Si vous êtes convaincus, écoutez le dernier album...
Moi je ne suis pas objectif... j'adore le compositeur, le chanteur, l'homme, le personnage...

En tout cas, le 22 mars, je sais ce que je ferais à Bordeaux... au concert de Sinclair comme à chacune de ses tournées depuis 1998 :love:​


----------



## Ed_the_Head (24 Octobre 2006)

En fait, non, il ne s'agit pas de Prince. Mais plut&#244;t d'un artiste composite entre Prince, James Brown, Hendrix, Jackson, et d'autres... 

Ce live est excellent.


----------



## Patamach (24 Octobre 2006)

*Carl Craig* - More Songs About Food and Revolutionary Art

Sorti en 1997, un album qui va &#224; contre sens des artistes de detroit adeptes de techno minimaliste (Juan Atkins, Jeff Mills, Derrick May ...) 
Ici les sons sont riches et chauds, une po&#233;sie &#233;lectronique rarement &#233;gal&#233;e. 
Un disque &#224; ecouter d'une traite, un bloc musical assez impressionant de consistance et d'imagination.
Une perle rare j'vous dis 







:style:


----------



## Patamach (24 Octobre 2006)

Picouto a dit:


> ...  Sinclair ...



Y'a rien à faire j'ai vraiment du mal avec Sinclair et plus généralement avec les artistes français. Je les trouve dans l'ensemble trop consensuels et toujours à imiter leurs voisins anglo-saxons avec cette petite folie qu'ils n'arrivent que très rarement à assimiler.


----------



## IceandFire (24 Octobre 2006)

pareil que toi     j'ai bcp de mal avec sinclair blanc francard


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Et où est Bourriquet? :mouais:



Ah mais quel boulet celui là ...   

----

Dîtes je viens de m'inscrire sur last.fm et je comprends que dalle :rateau: 

J'ai bien envoyé un MP à Teo mais il m'a pas répondu ...

Y'aurait il une bonne âme pour aider une pov' gourde  

Où alors j'ouvre un fil exprès


----------



## Ed_the_Head (24 Octobre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Ah mais quel boulet celui là ...
> 
> ----
> 
> ...


Ben non, moi pas boulet. Moi pas supporter quand on fait faute sur grand Stevie Wonder.  

Fais un petit effort avec lastFM, il y a plein de topic explicatifs... dans le forum du groupe MacG et sur le site LastFM... 


On en parlait il y a quelques jours... alors back to the 80's.


----------



## teo (24 Octobre 2006)

odr&#233;;4023097 a dit:
			
		

> Ah mais quel boulet celui l&#224; ...
> 
> ----
> 
> ...



Bien lu ton message. Je te r&#233;pond de suite... m&#234;me si pas mal occup&#233;


----------



## IceandFire (24 Octobre 2006)

en parlant des 80 tises   Level 42 ca vous plait ...? bon Fab je sais  mais les autres..?


----------



## Patamach (24 Octobre 2006)

non pas vraiment :affraid:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Ben non, moi pas boulet. Moi pas supporter quand on fait faute sur grand Stevie Wonder.



Oups ... :rateau: Je dirais m&#234;me plus : GRAND Stevie Wonder.



teo a dit:


> Bien lu ton message. Je te r&#233;pond de suite... m&#234;me si pas mal occup&#233;



Merci bien 

Prends ton temps je ne suis pas &#224; la pi&#232;ce


----------



## IceandFire (24 Octobre 2006)

Patamach a dit:


> non pas vraiment :affraid:



toi je savais aussi   :love:


----------



## Patamach (24 Octobre 2006)

J'ai quand m&#234;me re-ecout&#233; recemment le 1er LP des Pet Shop Boys avec West End Girl qui au passage tient toujours la route ... faut pas trop m'en demander quand m&#234;me


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Octobre 2006)

Patamach a dit:


> J'ai quand même re-ecouté recemment le 1er LP des Pet Shop Boys avec West End Girl



:love:


----------



## Patamach (24 Octobre 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> :love:



 

incurable ... ca rate jamais.

Essai: HUMAN LEAGUE j'aime bien.
Va quand m&#234;me pas coller des ptis coeurs l&#224; ...


----------



## Patamach (24 Octobre 2006)

*Coil* - Music to Play in the Dark Vol1 & 2

Double LP d'electro planante entre le film d'horreur de s&#233;rie B _&#224; la John Carpenter_ et les meilleures productions _&#224; la Boards Of Canada _avec_ un soup&#231;on de Bauhaus parfois et de Depeche Mode _dans certains cas ..._











Petit clip de Heartworms, une de leur premi&#232;re prod., trouv&#233; sur YouTube.

Extrait d'un live @ NYC en 2001 assez proche de Musick to Play in the Dark






_


----------



## wip (24 Octobre 2006)

Patamach a dit:


> *Coil* - Music to Play in the Dark Vol1 & 2
> 
> Double LP d'electro planante entre le film d'horreur de série B _à la John Carpenter_ et les meilleures productions _à la Boards Of Canada._
> 
> ...


J'ai quelques albums de Coil. Faudrait que je m'y remette d'ailleur, ce groupe est lui aussi très différent :rose: . Le plus suprenant de ce que j'ai écouté d'eux est l'album "Gold is the metal"... ou au millieu d'un brouhaha industriel et hypnotique, ce trouve une perle de la déprime.  La piste 8  (je sais plus son titre, mais j'ai le CD à la maison) :love:. Un must pour faire couler les larmes...


----------



## Patamach (24 Octobre 2006)

wip a dit:


> J'ai quelques albums de Coil. Faudrait que je m'y remette d'ailleur, ce groupe est lui aussi très différent :rose: . Le plus suprenant de ce que j'ai écouté d'eux est l'album "Gold is the metal"... ou au millieu d'un brouhaha industriel et hypnotique, ce trouve une perle de la déprime. La piste 8 (je sais plus son titre, mais j'ai le CD à la maison) :love:. Un must pour faire couler les larmes...




Leur discographie est assez imposante (84 à aujourd'hui), cela va au niveau des supports des CD au vinyls en passant par les CDr et K7 à diffusion ultra confidentielle. 

Ils varient aussi énormément leur style d'un album à l'autre, passant de l'indus planant avec coeurs d'église et bruits de vents le plus sombre à la new wave electro un peu plus pop.

Un groupe vraiment à part.


----------



## teo (24 Octobre 2006)

1er album des PSB, toujours bien oui...
_Please_
Acheté à l'époque en K7, plus le maxi.

Pour les amateurs - vous allez rigoler mais vous me connaissez un peu-, découvrir les *West End Girls*, avec leur album _Goes Petshopping_. Pur bonheur. Un impair mais des reprises imparables. _I'm not scarred_ et _Rent_, comme leurs originaux sont excellents. Des suédoises à mon goût :love:


----------



## silvio (24 Octobre 2006)

IceandFire a dit:


> en parlant des 80 tises   Level 42 ca vous plait ...? bon Fab je sais  mais les autres..?



Vi ... j'me souviens :rose: 
Pis Human League aussi  :rose: 

L'un comme l'autre ne m'ont pas laissé beaucoup de souvenirs positifs ...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Ah mais quel boulet celui là ...
> 
> ----
> 
> ...



A boulet, boulet et demi 

La série de titres "ep" de Jeff Martin (Idaho) disponible un temps sur le site de Idaho : des titres courts dans l'esprit d'Idaho


----------



## Phantastik (24 Octobre 2006)

bon j'avoue que j'ai pas lu tous les messages depuis le début :sleep: mais moi en ce moment, j'adore "things have changed" de Bob Dylan et le dernier album d'Indochine :love: .
Et vous, vous aimez aussi?


----------



## Majintode (24 Octobre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Ben non, moi pas boulet. Moi pas supporter quand on fait faute sur grand Stevie Wonder.
> 
> Fais un petit effort avec lastFM, il y a plein de topic explicatifs... dans le forum du groupe MacG et sur le site LastFM...
> 
> ...




Ah, ça c'est de la pochette d'album (freaky styley)... ! 
Bon faut vraiment que j'aille sur LastFM moi...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (24 Octobre 2006)

*Four Tet est un gar&#231;on b&#233;ni des Dieux*
un musicien hors pair, un petit g&#233;nie de l'electronica.

Une musique qui respire, ambiante, superbe, touchante, avec un doigt d'innocence et d'exp&#233;rimentation.

R&#233;cemment sorti, ce double CD regroupe une s&#233;lection des remixes effectu&#233;s par notre gaillard et des remixes de ses propres morceaux r&#233;alis&#233;s par d'autres artistes.
La qualit&#233; est in&#233;gale certes, mais on y trouve quelques perles comme les remix de Radiohead et Bonobo qui sont d'une fascinante beaut&#233;.

Plut&#244;t que d'abuser de  superlatifs pour d&#233;crire ce son unique, vous pouvez aller vous faire une id&#233;e de l'excellence de la musique de Four Tet  ICI


----------



## hegemonikon (24 Octobre 2006)

*Kurt Weill* chanté par *Anne Sofie Von Otter 

*


​


----------



## alèm (24 Octobre 2006)

hegemonikon a dit:


> *Kurt Weill* chanté par *Anne Sofie Von Otter
> 
> *
> 
> ...



_parfois, je me demande si tu n'es pas le plus décadent de nous tous... 

mais je me dis qu'à Lyon, c'est une tradition... 

tu aimes les versions des chansons de Brecht/Weill par Berio/Berberian ? _


----------



## hegemonikon (24 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4023992 a dit:
			
		

> _parfois, je me demande si tu n'es pas le plus décadent de nous tous...
> 
> mais je me dis qu'à Lyon, c'est une tradition...
> 
> tu aimes les versions des chansons de Brecht/Weill par Berio/Berberian ? _



Je suis un grand fan de Cathy Berberian mais plutôt de ses Monteverdi ou de ses chansons arméniennes 
Me faire traiter de décadent pas un bas-breton quelle infâmie :love:


----------



## alèm (24 Octobre 2006)

hegemonikon a dit:


> Je suis un grand fan de Cathy Berberian mais plutôt de ses Monteverdi ou de ses chansons arméniennes
> Me faire traiter de décadent pas un bas-breton quelle infâmie :love:



_où as-tu vu un bas breton ? je ne vois qu'ici des fous lyonnais et un fatal picard... ('fin deux dans le sujet, ya  aussi Edheache... )

tu veux dire ça : 




_


----------



## hegemonikon (24 Octobre 2006)

_La Lettera Amorosa _par Berberian c'est divin (commes ses autres interprétations du livre VII des madrigaux de Monteverdi)

Les beatles par contre j'ai eu plus de mal


----------



## alèm (24 Octobre 2006)

_le lamento della nympha est superbe aussi (j'adore la d&#233;cadence de l'arrangement de Berio)

merci de me rappeler que la lettera amorosa n'est pas encod&#233;e sur iTune,s me reste &#224; chercher le Cd dans mon souk ! 
_


----------



## hegemonikon (24 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4024074 a dit:
			
		

> _le lamento della nympha est superbe aussi (j'adore la décadence de l'arrangement de Berio)
> 
> merci de me rappeler que la lettera amorosa n'est pas encodée sur iTune,s me reste à chercher le Cd dans mon souk !
> _



Alors cherche aussi son interprétation du _A Dio, Roma_ (L'Incoronazione di Poppea_, _Acte III, Scène IX) c'est magnifique

Et puis Monteverdi c'est très sensuel :love:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] al&#232;m;4024057 a dit:
			
		

> je ne vois qu'ici des fous lyonnais et un fatal picard...



Je ne me sens pas du tout concern&#233;e  

---------

Bon &#231;a y est Last.fm n'a plus de secret pour moi.

Merci &#224; Webo et Teo


----------



## Patamach (25 Octobre 2006)

*Comets on Fire* - Avatar

Quand Led Zep rencontre Sonic Youth. Ca decoiffe.
Un album qui rentrera probablement dans mon top10 cette année 








:style:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2006)

*Figur 5* de *Couch*

Post-Electro-Rock-Kautrock 

Chez Morr Music

​


----------



## fedo (25 Octobre 2006)

> *Comets on Fire* - Avatar
> 
> Quand Led Zep rencontre Sonic Youth. Ca decoiffe.



excellent groupe psyché. un peu de "déchet" quand même sur l'album. j'ai tendance à préférer les précédents.

ça n'atteint pas quand même Zen Guerrilla:


----------



## macarel (25 Octobre 2006)

Bon, je me relance (mais doucement hein, j'ai un peu peur) 
J'ai resorti "Wishbone ash", grope des an&#233;es 70 que j'aimais bien.
Surtout "Argus" et Pilgrimage" &#233;taient mes favoits. &#231;a a pris un peu de l'age quandm&#234;me, mais pas mal malgr&#233; tout.
Il y a quemlques ann&#233;es &#224; ma grande surprise ils jouaient en premi&#232;re partie de Johnny Winter &#224; S&#232;te au th&#233;atre de la mer. Heureusement qu'ils &#233;taient l&#224;, (c'&#233;tait tr&#232;s bien), ce Johnny l&#224; a pris un s&#233;rieux coup de vieux et s'est transform&#233; en un pi&#232;tre guitariste (malade sans doute, il &#233;tait sur une chaise roulant en arrivant)
Enfin, l&#224; c'est "The King will come"


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (25 Octobre 2006)

*Parmi les sorties notoires de cette rentr&#233;e*
figure "Caracol", le troisi&#232;me album d'Alexkid.
Sa house taill&#233;e pour les clubs a &#233;volu&#233; vers une &#233;lectro plus minimale et &#233;pur&#233;e que sur ces deux premiers longs formats, plus m&#233;tiss&#233;s et &#233;clectiques que la nouvelle livr&#233;e.
On est balanc&#233; entre fra&#238;cheur et profondeur, l&#233;g&#232;ret&#233; et introspection, le disque d&#233;gage une ambiance complexe au del&#224; de son apparente simplicit&#233; . Du bien bon boulot.
Vive la France.


----------



## bompi (25 Octobre 2006)

Apr&#232;s l'avoir &#233;cout&#233; 5-6 fois, je le trouve d&#233;cid&#233;ment pas mal, en effet. Avec un petit c&#244;t&#233; _electronica_ d'il y a 10-15 ans (disons le d&#233;but de WARP) mais pas r&#233;tro pour autant : simplement un style amplement ma&#238;tris&#233; et bien travaill&#233;.


----------



## macarel (26 Octobre 2006)

Pour contrebalancer un peu le "techno" tr&#232;s pr&#233;sent sur ce forum je propose ce matin  Joss Stone, magnifique jeune fille avec un voix impressionante. 
Etant adepte de soul, de joilies filles et de belles voix je suis servi:love: 
Mind, Body and soul, c'est vraiment du soul &#224; la Aretha Franklin, mais avec les moyens techniques (le son surtout) un peu plus moderne


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Octobre 2006)

"The symphonic Jean-Michel Jarre"






20 titres de Jean-Michel Jarre interprétés par l'Orchestre philarmonique de la ville de Prague. Magnifique !


----------



## wip (26 Octobre 2006)

macarel a dit:


> Pour contrebalancer un peu le "techno" très présent sur ce forum je propose ce matin Joss Stone, *magnifique jeune fille* avec un voix impressionante.
> Etant adepte de soul, de joilies filles et de belles voix je suis servi:love:
> Mind, Body and soul, c'est vraiment du soul à la Aretha Franklin, mais avec les moyens techniques (le son surtout) un peu plus moderne


Le photo du lien est beaucoup trop petite !! C'est un scandale !!


----------



## IceandFire (26 Octobre 2006)

eh Iduck tu fais une infid&#233;lit&#233; au canard ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Octobre 2006)

IceandFire a dit:


> eh Iduck tu fais une infid&#233;lit&#233; au canard ?



Canard ?


----------



## IceandFire (26 Octobre 2006)

Jar  le mari de l'oie   ... bon lo po compris c'po grave ... 
je vais &#233;couter le double cd de raret&#233;s de R.E.M  de tr&#232;s belles versions in&#233;dites, des outtakes, des d&#233;mos, des lives et autres tr&#233;sors...:love:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Octobre 2006)

IceandFire a dit:


> Jar  le mari de l'oie   ... bon lo po compris c'po grave ...


Ah OK ! Excellent !     

Tu m'excuseras : je ne suis qu'un canard. Et comme tous les canards, j'ai 2 neurones. Alors faut pas trop en demander. :rateau:


----------



## richard-deux (26 Octobre 2006)

En ce moment je suis sous le charme de la voix du chanteur du groupe The Veils.  






L'écouter c'est l'adopter. :love:


----------



## IceandFire (26 Octobre 2006)

ah oui il fait des soupes aussi ?   marc veyrat


----------



## Dark-Tintin (26 Octobre 2006)

Ah, ça fait du bien un petit retour aux sources...


----------



## Berthold (26 Octobre 2006)

Je suis en train de d&#233;couvrir celui-ci :






Pour l'instant, tout va bien, mais avec Zappa, je me m&#233;fie&#8230;  &#231;a peut surprendre, ces petites b&#234;tes-l&#224;


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (26 Octobre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> Tu m'excuseras : je ne suis qu'un canard. Et comme tous les canards, j'ai 2 neurones. Alors faut pas trop en demander. :rateau:




*Je la garde au chaud pour plus tard *
elle sera peut &#234;tre opportune &#224; ressortir &#224; l'occasion celle l&#224;.








:rateau:


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (26 Octobre 2006)

Un truc que j'ai découvert récemment, en bagnole le matin ça met en forme....





L'album est sympa. Je connais pas encore les précédents.... 
Tout ici et mon morceau du moment ici !


----------



## richard-deux (27 Octobre 2006)

IceandFire a dit:


> ah oui il fait des soupes aussi ?   marc veyrat



 

PS: peux pas te bouler


----------



## Patamach (27 Octobre 2006)

*Keith Fullerton Whitman* - Multiples






De l'electronique experimentale comme rarement il s'en produit. 
Sensible et percuttant à la fois. 
Pas facile d'accès tout de même ces longues plages répétitives entre-coupées de sons étranges, de drums et guitares acoustiques. Mais une fois qu'on est dedans c'est que du bonheur.







:style:


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Octobre 2006)

IceandFire a dit:


> ah oui il fait des soupes aussi ?   marc veyrat


----------



## garsducalvados (27 Octobre 2006)

J'ecoute ça en ce moment  :






Du Funk avec des musiciens de ouf    (surtout les cuivres).
A ecouter


----------



## alèm (27 Octobre 2006)

_si vous allez sur LastFm (moi, free m'en interdit l'acc&#232;s ce soir, probl&#232;mes de DNS), vous verrez que je repose mes oreilles avec &#231;a :





_


----------



## teo (27 Octobre 2006)

c'est pour &#231;a... et on fait comment alors ? 

On est deux ici &#224; &#234;tre en manque grave


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2006)

Je comprends pas. Je vois que sur votre (Alem et Teo) playlist ce que vous écoutez en ce moment


----------



## teo (28 Octobre 2006)

_*(Promis on pollue pas trop ce fil avec ce petit soucis last.fm *
Odré: Oui et on peut recevoir des MP aussi si on a activé la copie vers un email. Le seul pb, c'est que le site est inaccessible depuis ce matin, apparemment donc depuis chez Free. J'ai rajouté les DNS fournis par Free, mais cela ne change rien du tout. C'est très ennuyeux.
Bon ce n'est pas le lieu pour ça, mais si ça continue, on ouvrira un fil pour ça.
_

Bon pour meubler:
Un très long mix enregistré ce mois-ci sur friskyradio: The Trip 20. Plus de 6h de musique de fous pour amateur. Vous imaginez bien que c'est difficile à décrire 

Comme dirait l'autre: Bouffta Bouffta  Bouffta Bouffta  Bouffta Bouffta  Bouffta Bouffta  Bouffta Bouffta  Bouffta Bouffta  Bouffta Bouffta


----------



## Berthold (28 Octobre 2006)

Je me suis remis celui-l&#224; :






Sacr&#233; Steve, il m'&#233;tonne toujours ce gars-l&#224;. Il est capable de continuer du progressif comme s'il n'avait jamais quitt&#233; le Genesis premi&#232;re formation, et d'enregistrer des albums quasi classiques comme *momentum* :






J'aime&#8230; surtout quand je vois (ou plut&#244;t entends) ce que sont devenus ses copains de Genesis&#8230; quand je pense que tous ces gars-l&#224; ont pondu *Selling England by the pound* !


----------



## Majintode (28 Octobre 2006)

silvio a dit:


> (...)
> Frusciente ? j'ai acheté un album (le seul ?) c'est chiant
> (...)




Juste pour dire que Frusciante n'a pas fait qu'un album, loin de là : sans compter les face B et autres, il a fait 9 albums je crois, donc 6 en 6 mois (c'était pour lui le complément de sa énième cure de désintox... et sur le coup ça a marché).


----------



## fedo (29 Octobre 2006)

un truc qui fait du bien et dans lequel on sent le malaise (rien que le titre d'ailleurs):





Mondo Generator, _a drug problem that never existed
_c'est pas vraiment de la pop anglaise alors on réserve ça aux amateurs de rock alternatif musclé et non mainstream.


----------



## HmJ (29 Octobre 2006)

Ben moi je viens de tomber sur Manifeste, des Berus pour mon dimanche matin. Toujours aussi pechu. Ils ont reedite l'album avec une nouvelle pochette apparemment ?


----------



## dékyi (29 Octobre 2006)

steinway a dit:


> voila, j aime toujours bill evans et l un de mes disques preferes est le live a Montreux en 68. evans est accompagne de dejohnette a la batterie et de gomez a la contrebasse. la premiere plage du disque est devenue celebre avec l annonce du presentateur :
> 
> "mesdames, mesd'moiselles, messieurs, on drums : jack de johnette etc..."
> 
> ...


Bonjour Steinway,

je réponds un peu tard (mais mieux vaut...) 
Si tu aimes Bill Evans, tu vas aimer Giovanni Mirabassi http://www.mirabassi.com/a-air.html  Mais sans doute connais-tu déjà !

 tu es pianiste ?


----------



## alèm (29 Octobre 2006)

_tiens une info : Mirabassi passe souvent &#224; la Fontaine (19&#232;me ou 11&#232;me ?), concert gratos rempli de beatiful snob mais sympa...
_


----------



## bompi (29 Octobre 2006)

Je ne connaissais pas donc mes oreilles vont tester.
Apr&#232;s divers mix paisibles, un peu de jazz : une fois n'est pas coutume, &#224; la radio, avec Pierre Bouteiller. C'est gentiment classique et sauter de Solal (mon h&#233;ros) &#224; Lewis puis de Jarrett &#224; Ellington, sans oublier Bernard Peiffer :love: ou Nat King Cole (plut&#244;t pianiste), c'est bien sympa.

Sinon, Evans &#224; Montreux : la personne qui me l'a conseill&#233; a fait ce jour-l&#224; un tr&#232;s beau geste


----------



## Chang (30 Octobre 2006)

Ca fais une paie que je ne suis pas passe par ici, j'ai un peu 40 pages de retard mais pas vraiment le temps de les lire.

Y'a t'il des ames charitables pour me dire si il y a eu de bonnes galettes de conseillees dernierement, en electro/house/techno toussa, la musique repetitive pour les masses extasiees ... ?!

Merci


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (30 Octobre 2006)

Chang a dit:


> Y'a t'il des ames charitables pour me dire si il y a eu de bonnes galettes de conseillees dernierement, en electro/house/techno toussa, la musique repetitive pour les masses extasiees ... ?!
> 
> Merci





*Bah c'est simple*
grosso modo tu rep&#232;res tous mes posts dans ce fil.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (30 Octobre 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:


> *Bah c'est simple*
> grosso modo tu rep&#232;res tous mes posts dans ce fil.


Les smileys sont inutiles.


----------



## Pierrou (30 Octobre 2006)

Je viens de l'acheter:

*Saturday Night Wrist*, le nouveau Deftones. J'l'encode et je l'&#233;coute au casque tranquillou ce soir dans le noir  :love: 
Pour ce que j'ai entendu en fond &#224; la Flaque® &#231;a a l'air bien cool !


----------



## Patamach (31 Octobre 2006)

*Animal Collective* - Feels

Du rock un peu barré comme j'aime avec cette petite pointe de folie dans les mélodies et le choix des instruments qui me rappellent parfois les 1er Mercury Rev.








:style:


----------



## freakstepper (31 Octobre 2006)

pour ceux qui aiment l'électro un peu déjantée:
Chris Clark: Body Riddle
je suis en train de m'écouter la chose en ce moment même et je dois dire que me oreilles sont caressées dans le sens du poil....


----------



## freakstepper (31 Octobre 2006)

et pis bon quand même aussi ce morceau mythique: "je m'éclate au sénégal" Matin Circus......


----------



## HmJ (31 Octobre 2006)

bompi a dit:


> Sinon, Evans &#224; Montreux : la personne qui me l'a conseill&#233; a fait ce jour-l&#224; un tr&#232;s beau geste



Tu m'etonnes... C'est simple, y'a ce Montreux et Live at the Village Vanguard. Et en plus t'epates meme les filles qui connaissent pas...


----------



## toys (31 Octobre 2006)

last fm similar groupe dizzee rascal


----------



## macarel (31 Octobre 2006)

Là, j'ai déterré un vieux disque que n'ai pas écouté depuis très longtemps (j'ai eu tort)
Abdullah Ibrahim (qui s'appelait "Dollar Brand" il y a longtemps, mais c'est le même)
"African Marketplace":love: 
Un site pas mal pour plus d'explications (c'est encore un peu maigre comme conternu)
http://www.abdullahibrahim.com/


----------



## ultrabody (1 Novembre 2006)

www.rtl2.Fr :mouais:


----------



## freakstepper (1 Novembre 2006)

ce matin en écoute: belle and sebastian:dear catastrophe waitress.... mais quel album décidément!
ah oui autre chose sur laquelle je vous conseille vivement de vous pencher: andrew bird & the mysterious production of eggs.... de la pop moderne et vraiment très bien ficelée ma foi.. y'a de l'âme là dedans....


----------



## Berthold (1 Novembre 2006)

Je ne connaissais pas encore Charlie Haden, je le d&#233;couvre avec ce quartet :






C'est un bon jazz, contrebasse / piano / saxophone / batterie. Vari&#233;. Tr&#232;s bon.


----------



## macarel (1 Novembre 2006)

Berthold a dit:


> Je ne connaissais pas encore Charlie Haden, je le découvre avec ce quartet :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Il a joué pas mal avec Garbarek, Gismonti,("Cega Alderado" p.e.) Metheny....
Très bon effectivement (enfin, moi j'aime):love:


----------



## freakstepper (1 Novembre 2006)

tiens allez je suis grand prince
une référence pour ceux qui aiment la musique expérimentale:
Talk Talk (oui j'ai bien écrit Talk Talk ): Spirit of Eden
ENORMISSIME


----------



## Anonyme (1 Novembre 2006)

Astro Kopp - The Low Frequency in Stereo


----------



## Anonyme (1 Novembre 2006)

Live In Mini Club


----------



## teo (1 Novembre 2006)

En &#233;coute, le mix du 31 Octobre 2006 de Terry Grant, _Artist friskyRadio de la semaine_, rediffus&#233; en ce moment m&#234;me sur leur webradio.



Ca commence tranquille et ensuite &#231;a monte bien fort, bien haut vers la fin, acide comme il faut. Cette radio est une vraie mine de p&#233;pites. Je ne dirais jamais assez merci &#224; Jahrom et Malow pour me l'avoir faite d&#233;couvrir 

________________
Sinon, le podcast # 57 fraichement arriv&#233; aujourd'hui. Ouf on aura pas attendu autant que celui d'octobre
:rateau:
C'est TRAFIK, un combo de dj, leur session du 24 octobre sur frisky. J'&#233;couterai &#231;a dans le popod ce soir...

ou en t&#233;l&#233;chargement direct par Direct Dowload


----------



## Dark-Tintin (1 Novembre 2006)

Super, je suis all&#233; &#224; la fnac il y a deux jours, et j'ai trouv&#233; &#231;a :
Le nouvel album de 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Le temps de l'&#233;couter, G&#201;NIAL !!! 

Pour les amateurs de Doom-Death Metal (surtout doom quand m&#234;me avec quelques passages de death) c'est ce qu'il faut 







J'avais d&#233;j&#224; Anti-Diluvian Chronicles (3CD), qui est superbe, avec des morceaux hyper tristes (Sear Me III, The Cry of Mankind, etc) et des vachements plus death (Catherine Blake)...

D&#233;j&#224; avec la 1&#232;re piste &#231;a commence bien, puis &#231;a s'enchaine, c'est super


----------



## freakstepper (2 Novembre 2006)

UN PETIT TRUC SYMPA DÉCOUVERT CE MATIN....
OST de Marie Antoinette (le film de coppola)..... éclectisme et qualité.....


----------



## alèm (2 Novembre 2006)

ah tiens...

_je d&#233;die les Einstuerzende Neubauten &#224; Amok et &#224; qui de droit... _


----------



## Patamach (2 Novembre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4035643 a dit:
			
		

> ah tiens...
> 
> _je dédie les Einstuerzende Neubauten à Amok et à qui de droit... _



Il est bien ce garçon


----------



## Berthold (2 Novembre 2006)

Dans la s&#233;rie « Tiens, j'avais ce CD mais j'ai oubli&#233; de l'&#233;couter ! », je retrouve Steve Reich :






Musique exp&#233;rimentale, avec des moments tr&#232;s forts, tr&#232;s beaux, d'autres, plus rares, &#224; &#233;couter en faisant autre chose&#8230; impression globale tr&#232;s bonne. J'ai bien fait de retomber dessus


----------



## freakstepper (2 Novembre 2006)

pour les amateurs de hiphop
count bass d : dwight spitz
scorn aka Mick Harris : plan B (ça c'est plus électro et très dark mais quand même avec un fond hiphop - un fond très au fond....)
m'en direz des nouvelles.....
Odd nosdam: plan 9 - meet your hypnotist


----------



## bompi (2 Novembre 2006)

Entre diverses choses, je reviens toujours et encore &#224; mes musiques/musiciens pr&#233;f&#233;r&#233;s. Par exemple le dernier et magnifique disque de *Cabaret Voltaire* "The conversation"





Vraiment le dernier puisque le duo s'est s&#233;par&#233; sans doute d&#233;finitivement. Un album tr&#232;s &#233;lectro, avec un petit retour sur l'&#233;chantillon sonore flippant. Une musique qui a pass&#233; inaper&#231;ue d'&#224; peu pr&#232;s tout le monde. Dommage. Bel album en tous cas, les rythmes sont habiles, les ambiances parfois envo&#251;tantes, parfois angoissantes, tout en restant passablement dansant.

Et puis, ce midi, dans la fra&#238;cheur dure d'une belle journ&#233;e d'automne, retour vers les fondamentaux avec *Bang on a can*, interpr&#233;tant "Music for Airports" de *Brian Eno* (mon h&#233;ros).




Une musique qui fait le pont entre la Pop et la musique contemporaine (voire exp&#233;rimentale) d'alors (fin des '70s). D'une grande simplicit&#233; : tout est dans l'atmosph&#232;re. &#192; la fois relaxante et d&#233;tendante, si on la met en fond sonore tr&#232;s doucement, elle se r&#233;v&#232;le assez anxiog&#232;ne, faisant sourdre une m&#233;lancolie tenace, lorsqu'on la laisse envahir totalement l'espace : fort sur la cha&#238;ne ou simplement avec les &#233;couteurs sur les oreilles. Une musique o&#249; le silence compte pour beaucoup, parfois on pourrait m&#234;me dire que c'est une musique _en creux_. On pense &#224; Satie, forc&#233;ment, &#224; John Cage, &#233;videmment, aux r&#233;p&#233;titifs am&#233;ricains, possiblement.
Quoi qu'il en soit, voil&#224; une musique parfaitement en ad&#233;quation avec mon organisation interne (assemblages divers de neurones et synapses) qui ne cesse de me toucher, presque trente ans apr&#232;s la premi&#232;re &#233;coute. Cette version n'est pas l'originale et elle r&#233;ussit &#224; y &#234;tre parfaitement fid&#232;le et &#224; proposer des sons et des atmosph&#232;res propres. Une v&#233;ritable r&#233;ussite.

PS : Encore une fois, mes images n'apparaissent pas ... tsss ...


----------



## macarel (2 Novembre 2006)

Berthold a dit:


> Dans la série « Tiens, j'avais ce CD mais j'ai oublié de l'écouter ! », je retrouve Steve Reich :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hélas, pas de "boulement" possible, :hein: ,  cette musique est magnifique. 
"Music for 18 Musiciens", "Different trains" (avec Kronos)...:love:

Pour Bompi, idem, pas de boules dispo, j'aurai bien voulu le bouler pour Eno "Music for Airports" Par contre je ne connais pas d'autres versions que celui de Eno:rose: :rose: 

Sur le coup je suis en train d'écouter ce fameux "Different Trains":love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Berthold (2 Novembre 2006)

macarel a dit:


> H&#233;las, pas de "boulement" possible, :hein: ,  cette musique est magnifique.
> "Music for 18 Musiciens", "Different trains" (avec Kronos)...:love:


Dr&#244;le, moi j'ai mis _*the desert music*_ entretemps 







:love: 

PS l'engin &#224; boules est de + en + avare ?


----------



## bompi (2 Novembre 2006)

macarel a dit:


> Hélas, pas de "boulement" possible, :hein: ,  cette musique est magnifique.
> "Music for 18 Musiciens", "Different trains" (avec Kronos)...:love:
> 
> Pour Bompi, idem, pas de boules dispo, j'aurai bien voulu le bouler pour Eno "Music for Airports" Par contre je ne connais pas d'autres versions que celui de Eno:rose: :rose:
> ...


Cette version de Bang on a can, un collectif que je ne connaissais pas par ailleurs, est très proche mais ajoute surtout des sonorités intéressantes.

"Different Trains" est magnifique  :love: J'ai la version du Kronos Quartet couplée à Electric Counterpoint interprété par Pat Metheny et c'est un disque superbe.


----------



## Patamach (2 Novembre 2006)

Wouok en wollll.
De l'energie rock à l'état pur. Ca n'a pas pris une putain de ride.







:style:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Novembre 2006)

_Jóhann Jóhannsson is an Icelandic musician, composer, producer and an active member of the countrys artistic community (as the founder of the Kitchen Motors label / think tank / art collective, founder member of Apparat Organ Quartet and also as a serial collaborator).

Jóhanns stately and hauntingly melodic music has been quietly bewitching listeners for some time and his new album, IBM 1401, A Users Manual - his most ambitiously-orchestrated composition to date  is sure to expand his audience still further.

Inspired by a recording of an IBM mainframe computer which Jóhanns father, Jóhann Gunnarsson, made on a reel-to-reel tape machine more than 30 years ago, the piece was originally written to be performed by a string quartet as the accompaniment to a dance piece by the choreographer Erna Ómarsdóttir. For the album version, Jóhann rewrote the entire score, and it was recorded by a sixty-piece string orchestra. He also added a new final section and incorporated electronics alongside those original tape recordings of the singing computer_

(IBM 1401, a User´s Manual - le texte complet)


----------



## freakstepper (2 Novembre 2006)

une petite dernière perle pour la route (elle est pour toi lepurfilsdelasagesse)

Dosh : "Pure Trash"

un vrai bonheur.....


----------



## Anonyme (2 Novembre 2006)

sur

Tribute to John Peel


----------



## KARL40 (2 Novembre 2006)

"Dread meets Punk Rockers Uptown"

Compil de notre ami Don Letts avec ce qui pouvait se faire de mieux comme musique jamaïcaine en 76/77.

On "retrouve" de vieux disques un peu par hasard et on se surprend à les écouter, les ré-écouter etc...


----------



## teo (2 Novembre 2006)

fig. 5 a dit:


> sur
> 
> Tribute to John Peel


En t&#233;l&#233;chargement donc 



En &#233;coute, un podcast d&#233;j&#224; &#233;voqu&#233; ici, le Bontempi Radio K&#246;ln Edition 09, avec un tracklist assez &#233;clectique et plutot marrant et comme toujours, une pochette et un fini quasi irr&#233;prochable 

​



			
				Tracklisting a dit:
			
		

> :
> 01 John Carpenter: Assault on Precinct 13
> 02 OMD: Junk Culture
> 03 Aneka: Japanese Boy
> ...


----------



## Burzum (2 Novembre 2006)

Si lessence de ce quest lEBM (Electro Body Music) devait être résumée en un album, That total age  des anglais de Nitzer Ebb en serait la parfaite illustration. Tout y est en effet rythme et énergie sauvage. Peu de place pour les mélodies (assurées par une basse électro minimale, pas de clavier ni de samplers), les beats et les percussions sont souverains. Les constructions sont simples, avec un côté rituel indus, mais dune efficacité imparable. La grande qualité de leur musique est davoir su se mettre au diapason du corps, den écouter la rage et lénergie pour lapprivoiser et la restituer sous forme de rythmes. Oui, la musique de Nitzer ebb est sombre et agressive, mais dune agressivité naturelle qui sait se calquer sur les mouvements du corps; rien à voir avec des styles de techno comme la gabber qui développent des tempi trop rapides difficiles suivre sans laide de drogues. Sy greffe une voix hargneuse mais non trafiquée ,en parfaite adéquation avec les percussions, qui hurle de véritables hymnes au corps et à la danse. Bien que sorti en 1987 déjà, ce disque na pas pris une ride et il est difficile aujourdhui encore de résister à la magie sauvage de titres comme  Let your body learn  Violent playground ou Fitness to purpose.. A lécoute de la scène electro actuelle, souvent trop fade,on en vient à regretter ce genre de musique qui a donné ses lettres de noblesse au dancefloor et dont la sauvagerie et ladrénaline tenaient lieu de drogue...

http://www.gutsofdarkness.com/god/objet.php?objet=2569


----------



## Anonyme (2 Novembre 2006)

Burzum a dit:


> Si lessence de ce quest lEBM (Electro Body Music) devait être résumée en un album, That total age  des anglais de Nitzer Ebb en serait la parfaite illustration. Tout y est en effet rythme et énergie sauvage. Peu de place pour les mélodies (assurées par une basse électro minimale, pas de clavier ni de samplers), les beats et les percussions sont souverains. Les constructions sont simples, avec un côté rituel indus, mais dune efficacité imparable. La grande qualité de leur musique est davoir su se mettre au diapason du corps, den écouter la rage et lénergie pour lapprivoiser et la restituer sous forme de rythmes. Oui, la musique de Nitzer ebb est sombre et agressive, mais dune agressivité naturelle qui sait se calquer sur les mouvements du corps; rien à voir avec des styles de techno comme la gabber qui développent des tempi trop rapides difficiles suivre sans laide de drogues. Sy greffe une voix hargneuse mais non trafiquée ,en parfaite adéquation avec les percussions, qui hurle de véritables hymnes au corps et à la danse. Bien que sorti en 1987 déjà, ce disque na pas pris une ride et il est difficile aujourdhui encore de résister à la magie sauvage de titres comme  Let your body learn  Violent playground ou Fitness to purpose.. A lécoute de la scène electro actuelle, souvent trop fade,on en vient à regretter ce genre de musique qui a donné ses lettres de noblesse au dancefloor et dont la sauvagerie et ladrénaline tenaient lieu de drogue...
> 
> http://www.gutsofdarkness.com/god/objet.php?objet=2569



Cool un esthète  

Un petit faible également pour "Join in the chant" sur ce Total Age 

et "Ascend" sur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Un must d'EBM


----------



## Burzum (2 Novembre 2006)

et après pour se détendre :






Il n'y a que peu de temps que Miles a rejoint l'écurie Columbia, se permettant peu à peu de changer les têtes qui veillent à la destinée de son quintette. Restent le fidèle Paul Chambers et John Coltrane, pourtant sur le départ d'une carrière solo qui commence à prendre son envol. Ensemble, ils vont entrer en studio pour enregistrer un disque qui fera date dans l'histoire du jazz, le premier à intrôniser l'écriture modale à laquelle, avant lui, Sonny Rollins s'était déjà essayé (prolongement d'un accord ou d'une mesure, laissant une plus grande place encore à l'expressivité des artistes) par sa fascination des musiques exotiques, majoritairement orientales. Mais le succès et l'universalité du propos qui est contenu sur les quarante cinq minutes du désormais éternel "Kind of Blue" ne seraient rien sans l'apport essentiel du piansite Bill Evans dont la pondération et la mesure, sa parcimonie impressioniste, alliés au sens mélodique imparable du trompettiste, vont emmener ces quelques innocentes notes vers des sommets jusqu'alors inégalés. D'ailleurs, le seul titre où le pianiste est absent, "Freddie Freeloader", au profit de Wynton Kelly, est bien le seul à ne pas traduire cette magie inhérente au disque. Alors, bien sûr, il y eut avant cela la musique du film de Louis Malle, "Ascenseur pour l'Échafaud", à l'ambiance aussi morose que brumeuse. Mais le trouble survenait d'un Miles confronté à son propre écho. Ici, il se voit secondé par Julian "Cannonball" Adderley et John Coltrane dont les langoureux chassés croisés restent d'anthologie. C'est comme si on était hors concours, hors propos, dérouté par tant de pureté, voire même, de perfection. Peu de mots arrivent à traduire le sentiment qui nous étreint à l'écoute d'un titre comme le noctambule "Flamenco Sketches". Ou alors peut-être... Plénitude. Beauté aveugle. Torrent de lumière jaillissant du néant. Allez savoir... "Blue in Green", "All Blues"... Oui, c'est bien de cela qu'il s'agit ; une tristesse infinie et inaltérable dont on ne pourra jamais s'extirper. En plus d'être intemporel, "Kind of Blue" est Le sésame qui permet à quiconque le désire de s'ouvrir au jazz (qu'il soit moderne ou non).

http://www.gutsofdarkness.com/god/objet.php?objet=2898


----------



## alèm (2 Novembre 2006)

dommage que tu (ou le lien, je ne suis pas all&#233; voir) ne d&#233;crives pas le son soyeux issu du _toucher __de clavier_ (et non du frapper) de ce cher Bill Evans qui augmente le timbre sourd de la_"ligne d'accompagnement" _avec Paul Chambers r&#233;hauss&#233; des chorus de _Canonball_ n'ayant jamais autant m&#233;rit&#233; son surnom et de John _"The Cry of Jazz"_ Coltrane explorant d&#233;j&#224; l&#224; un jeu plus explicitement_ "dans les sph&#232;res". 

_ pour la peine, je l'&#233;coute puis je fais jouer la conccurrence avec les Newport Rebels...


----------



## Melounette (3 Novembre 2006)

Berthold a dit:


> Dans la s&#233;rie &#171; Tiens, j'avais ce CD mais j'ai oubli&#233; de l'&#233;couter ! &#187;





"Je suis malheureeeeeeeeeeeeeeeuse
Parce que je suis conneuh !
Et que tout le monde est con !
Parce que j'ai rat&#233; ma viiiie
....
Au niveau du concret je suis archi-t&#226;che !
...
Connnnneuh ! Conneuh !
..."
Et parce que &#231;a fait du bien de gueuler dans son appart et de se frapper la t&#234;te contre les murs. Y a des jours comme &#231;a.:mouais: 
Et puis Brigitte Fontaine, elle est ce qu'elle est, mais j'aime bien son univers. Je vous ai mis un lien vers Radioblog pour &#233;couter la chanson et gueuler avec moi.
Allez !
Coooooonnneuh ! \o/
:casse:


----------



## Dark-Tintin (3 Novembre 2006)




----------



## samoussa (3 Novembre 2006)

*EN BOUCLE *


----------



## Berthold (3 Novembre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


>


   J'adore la pochette, j'aime bien la chanson  toujours la même, la Brigitte


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2006)

Dobriden sur


----------



## teo (4 Novembre 2006)

Client est un groupe étrange.
C'est froid, c'est beau, ça prend aux tripes par cette froideur et cette beauté.

Cette voix si...
Ces pochettes.

Faudra que j'écrive mieux et plus long là-dessus.

En boucle là, _DISCO_ sur le EP 8 titres en download gratuit sur leur site, *The Rotherham Sessions*, déjà évoqué ici.



			
				Client a dit:
			
		

> The Rotherham Sessions is an 8-track collection of new demos recorded by Client during 2005. These songs are exclusive to client-online.net and are available now for free download.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2006)

teo a dit:


> Client est un groupe étrange.
> C'est froid, c'est beau, ça prend aux tripes par cette froideur et cette beauté.
> 
> Cette voix si...
> ...



Pas mieux


----------



## SupaPictave (4 Novembre 2006)

@ Dark-Tintin : NightWish, très bon, référence, j'ai un faible perso pour OceanBorn.

En ce moment sur les ondes : 







La jaquette est ilisible, c'est fait exprès, éloignez vous de votre écran.
Soulwax, le duo d'albums _*Any Minute Now*_ et sa version remixée par le groupe himself *Nite Versions*.

Particulièrement les morceaux Compute (toutes les versions), NY Lipps et NY Excuse, Accidents & Compliments (version Any Minute Now surtout), ainsi que Teachers sur Nite Version, une rencontre heureuse entre Daft Punk et Soulwax.

Enjoy


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2006)

​ 
Haxan de Bardi Johanson 

Prodige de la musique suédois, Bardi Johanson (un de plus -lepurfilsdelasagesse- ) propose une bande sonore alternative d'Haxan, film suédois du début des années 1920, qui est une espèce de Blair Witch Project avant l'heure, entre film et documentaire autour de la sorcellerie

Johanson (Bird de Lady & Bird de Keren Ann, membre du groupe Bang Gang) dirige l'Orchestre Symphonique Bulgare pour sept titres repenant les sept parties du film : alternance de passages romanesques, de montées d'angoisses, de (quelques) notes de piano ici et là pour rassurer ...

Une autre facette de l'Islande musicale​


----------



## DeniX (4 Novembre 2006)

Là maintenant c'est Madeleine Peyroux.
Éblouissante, émouvante, sensuelle


----------



## alèm (4 Novembre 2006)

_tu as oubli&#233; "furtive" aussi &#224; propos d'elle... c'est un adjectif qui lui va bien... 
_


----------



## Berthold (4 Novembre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4038475 a dit:
			
		

> _tu as oublié "furtive" aussi à propos d'elle... c'est un adjectif qui lui va bien...
> _


C'est pas elle qui s'est fait pousuivre par un détective privé embauché par sa maison de disques  ? Ou  quelque chose de ce goût ? Dans le genre, elle passe son temps à disparaître, elle nous doit encore des disques ?


----------



## alèm (4 Novembre 2006)

_c'est pas les disques qu'elle doit mais elle disparait juste avant chaque tourn&#233;e... ce qui fait annuler plusieurs dates et co&#251;te pas mal d'argent &#224; chaque fois... 
_


----------



## Burzum (4 Novembre 2006)

Pour beaucoup une révélation, voici le meilleur disque à mon sens de Throbbing Gristle, groupe qui avec quelques autres (Cabaret Voltaire, SPK) inventa la musique industrielle, et dont l'éclatement provoquera la naissance d'autant de projets dont l'influence continuera à être déterminante (Coil, Psychic TV, Chris & Cosey). Pourtant, la fabrication de cet artefact musical étonnament élaboré marque également, du point de vue de l'idéologie, de la transgression sans limites, de l'interrogation perpétuelle du système qu'ils s'étaient fixée au départ, un échec, puisque les membres du groupe s'acceptent comme de véritables musiciens, ayant à coeur de produire des atmosphères qui émanent de la plastique du son, du choix des samples, de l'homogénéïté d'un continuum sonore (créé cette fois-ci entièrement en studio) qui suggère, palpite, et vit... Le spectateur n'est plus comme avant radicalement mis en face de ses peurs et de l'inanité de ses attentes. Il peut à présent écouter la "musique" de Throbbing Gristle en prenant du plaisir - elle cherchera moins à remettre en question son esclavage, sa soumission aux codes du système, ce qui restera malgré tout une visée de l'indus, mais une visée en filigrane, qui ira bien vite s'évanouir dans la grande mascarade electro-new wave des années 1980, bien peu d'artistes ayant réussi à maintenir le flambeau allumé. Passons maintenant à la teneur musicale proprement dite de ce disque. Les sons électroniques crus et minimalistes, l'utilisation rudimentaire de l'informatique (en 1978), les grincements macabres d'un violon désaccordé (terrifiants "Weeping", "We hate you..."), les beats répétitifs décharnés qui accompagnent des échantillons de films, de conversations... suffisent à créer l'atmosphère glauque sur laquelle Genesis P-Orridge pourra débiter sa morne et macabre litanie, la voix souvent broyée dans le mixer ("Hamburger lady"). En d'autres moments, c'est la suspension dans le vide du son concret - mystère de sa provenance et captivation de ses échos (les voix enfantines de "Hometime" avec le son cristallin d'une guitare se répercutant dans des limbes métaphysiques) ; "ab/7a" est un express kraftwerkien lancé à toute vapeur ; "Walls of sound" dresse une muraille sonore hérissée de pointes acérées ; "Hit by a rock" lance un cri primal ; une angoisse étouffante plane sur les répliques d'"E-Coli"... Il faudrait en fait décortiquer chaque titre pour montrer comment, l'un après l'autre, ils génèrent leur monde sonore, leur ambiance propre. Et si Throbbing Gristle se réapproprie peu à peu certains codes du rock et de la pop, il n'en reste pas moins une formation aventureuse et avant-gardiste, qui se joue des sons électroniques et des technologies de l'époque pour créer un disque de terreur psychologique, foisonnant et fascinant, complexe comme un cauchemar - qui passe haut-la-main l'épreuve du temps.

http://www.gutsofdarkness.com/god/objet.php?objet=7988


----------



## Dark-Tintin (4 Novembre 2006)

SupaPictave a dit:


> @ Dark-Tintin : NightWish, tr&#232;s bon, r&#233;f&#233;rence, j'ai un faible perso pour OceanBorn.




Yep, je l'ai aussi, super sympa, j'adore Moondance (instrumental)

Sinon j'&#233;coute &#231;a aussi :


----------



## Burzum (4 Novembre 2006)

Dernier album avant l'incarcération et dernier album "électrique". C'est aussi le meilleur, encore mieux que le premier album éponyme. Les rythmes sont très lents et la production très mauvaise. C'est un peu cela qui fait que l'album est incontournable. Les rythmes et l'utilisation de claviers sont simplissimes mais si efficaces, les vocaux sont excellents, plaintifs à souhait. Il y a aussi quelques passages de chant clair, très inhabituel pour Varg, mais cela renforce la puissance de l'album. Inutile de dire que les riffs de guitare sont toujours aussi accrocheurs et le son ultra-saturé. Les 3 premiers titres sont dans la même veine que ceux des 3 premiers albums alors que les 3 autres sont beaucoup plus expérimentaux. D'ailleurs, vers la fin de l'album, Varg nous interprète un morceau de plus de 25 minutes, "Rundtgaing av den transcendentale egenhetens stotte", entièrement joué aux claviers et extrêmement lentqui annonce la nouvelle orientation du groupe lorsque Varg sera emprisonné : complètement électronique et ambient. Pour conclure : chef d'oeuvre ultime et incontournable !  

http://www.gutsofdarkness.com/god/objet.php?objet=24


----------



## alèm (4 Novembre 2006)

_





pour les raisons suivantes :

.parce que je les ai vu avec ou sans Tom Cora
.parce que Tom Cora
.parce que Terrie Ex
.parce que Catherine Jauniaux for ever

parce que parfois, il fait bon craquer les doc's sur de la zizique qui en vaut la peine... surtout que c'est assez "revival" dans ma t&#234;te en ce moment... 
_


----------



## chokobelle (5 Novembre 2006)

Pourquoi est ce qu'il ne daigne pas faire un petit passage par chez nous :'(


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4039304 a dit:
			
		

> _
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_

Je ne connais pas mais la photo de l'album me dit quelque chose  

---------

En ce moment j'écoute la compil SOUL FUNK ALL STARS






Je suis désolée je n'ai pas trouvé de plus petite image  

Et puis un peu de Louis Armonstrong 






Ouais d'accord je ferais un effort la prochaine fois sur les pochettes d'album _


----------



## Burzum (5 Novembre 2006)

Death In June - The Wall Of Sacrifice

'Time to stop, time to think, time to change, heilige Leben' : voil&#224; ce qu'on peut lire grav&#233; sur la face B de la version vinyle de 'The wall of sacrifice', &#233;dit&#233; &#224; 600 exemplaires en 1989. Douglas Pearce a atteint un point culminant dans sa carri&#232;re avec Death In June. Seul aux commandes depuis 'The world that summer', il a choisi de s'entourer uniquement d'autres leaders charismatiques de projets h&#233;t&#233;roclites et marquants. Pourtant, l'accouchement de cet album embl&#233;matique dans la discographie de Death In June s'est fait gr&#226;ce &#224; un r&#234;ve r&#233;current et tr&#232;s &#233;trange que Douglas a fait trois nuits durant. Ce mur du sacrifice, c'est celui de sa propre vie, un mur ou il accroch&#233; nombre de troph&#233;es, affich&#233; ses heurts, ses quelques joies sans doute et ses blessures certainement. S'ouvrant sur un morceau-titre long de 16 minutes, exp&#233;rimentant un collage industriel nanti de nappes ambient, de musique militaire et de trompettes, de m&#233;lodies dissonantes et de notes de piano lugubres, l'album est une exp&#233;rience d'une noirceur exemplaire, d'une m&#233;lancolie profonde que m&#234;me la magie exerc&#233;e par la musique et le chant semble se complaire &#224; agraver, sans r&#233;el effet cathartique. L'album se cl&#244;t par ailleurs avec une pi&#232;ce du m&#234;me acabit, en moins r&#233;ussie mais tout aussi d&#233;rangeante. Entre les deux, la folk de Death In June fait une fois de plus des merveilles. Jamais elle n'aurait &#233;t&#233; aussi d&#233;pouill&#233;e, aussi touchante avec ses accords magiques, ses voix envo&#251;tantes : celle de Douglas bien s&#251;r mais aussi les choeurs de Rose McDowall sur le superbe mais amer 'Giddy giddy carousel' ou l'interm&#232;de ambient et spectral 'Heilige leben' qui provoque une sensation de 'temps suspendu' &#233;tonnante. M&#234;me sur le plus 'enjou&#233;' 'Hullo angel' (reprise du m&#234;me morceau que Douglas avait &#233;crit pour Current 93 sur 'Swastikas for Noddy') rec&#232;le une m&#233;lancolie typique de l'univers 'junien'. N'oublions pas le d&#233;sormais classique et toujours extraordinaire 'Fall apart', peut-&#234;tre le morceau le plus simple (en apparrence) qu'ait &#233;crit Douglas et sans aucun doute l'un de ses plus beaux. 'Bring in the night' est introduit par la voix de Boyd Rice (que Douglas venait de rencontrer) qui d&#233;clame un texte sur la loi du plus fort (du Boyd Rice quoi...) sur fond de rythmique martiale et de guitares satur&#233;es. La voix de David Tibet sur le sublime 'In sacrilege' accompagne les accords folk d&#233;sabus&#233;s et les 'larsens' de guitares &#233;lectriques &#224; la d&#233;rive, nous enfon&#231;ant encore plus loin dans la m&#233;lancolie. L'ensemble est envelopp&#233; dans une r&#233;verb' qui illustre l'aspect onirique que rev&#234;t cet album unique qui se ressent comme un r&#234;ve inachev&#233; soulevant de nombreuses questions, et n'offrant pour r&#233;ponses que des &#233;bauches d'illusions. Chef d'oeuvre...'First you take a heart then you tear it apart...' 

http://www.gutsofdarkness.com/god/objet.php?objet=5112


----------



## iBapt (5 Novembre 2006)

En ce moment j'&#233;coute les Eagles of Death Metal, l'album s'appelle Death By Sexy :






C'est tr&#232;s Groovy


----------



## fedo (5 Novembre 2006)

le précédent est bien aussi.


----------



## NED (6 Novembre 2006)

*ROCK IN THE CARAVANE !!*


----------



## wip (6 Novembre 2006)

Burzum a dit:


> Death In June - The Wall Of Sacrifice
> 
> 'Time to stop, time to think, time to change, heilige Leben' : voilà ce qu'on peut lire gravé sur la face B de la version vinyle de 'The wall of sacrifice', édité à 600 exemplaires en 1989. Douglas Pearce a atteint un point culminant dans sa carrière avec Death In June. Seul aux commandes depuis 'The world that summer', il a choisi de s'entourer uniquement d'autres leaders charismatiques de projets hétéroclites et marquants. Pourtant, l'accouchement de cet album emblématique dans la discographie de Death In June s'est fait grâce à un rêve récurrent et très étrange que Douglas a fait trois nuits durant. Ce mur du sacrifice, c'est celui de sa propre vie, un mur ou il accroché nombre de trophées, affiché ses heurts, ses quelques joies sans doute et ses blessures certainement. S'ouvrant sur un morceau-titre long de 16 minutes, expérimentant un collage industriel nanti de nappes ambient, de musique militaire et de trompettes, de mélodies dissonantes et de notes de piano lugubres, l'album est une expérience d'une noirceur exemplaire, d'une mélancolie profonde que même la magie exercée par la musique et le chant semble se complaire à agraver, sans réel effet cathartique. L'album se clôt par ailleurs avec une pièce du même acabit, en moins réussie mais tout aussi dérangeante. Entre les deux, la folk de Death In June fait une fois de plus des merveilles. Jamais elle n'aurait été aussi dépouillée, aussi touchante avec ses accords magiques, ses voix envoûtantes : celle de Douglas bien sûr mais aussi les choeurs de Rose McDowall sur le superbe mais amer 'Giddy giddy carousel' ou l'intermède ambient et spectral 'Heilige leben' qui provoque une sensation de 'temps suspendu' étonnante. Même sur le plus 'enjoué' 'Hullo angel' (reprise du même morceau que Douglas avait écrit pour Current 93 sur 'Swastikas for Noddy') recèle une mélancolie typique de l'univers 'junien'. N'oublions pas le désormais classique et toujours extraordinaire 'Fall apart', peut-être le morceau le plus simple (en apparrence) qu'ait écrit Douglas et sans aucun doute l'un de ses plus beaux. 'Bring in the night' est introduit par la voix de Boyd Rice (que Douglas venait de rencontrer) qui déclame un texte sur la loi du plus fort (du Boyd Rice quoi...) sur fond de rythmique martiale et de guitares saturées. La voix de David Tibet sur le sublime 'In sacrilege' accompagne les accords folk désabusés et les 'larsens' de guitares électriques à la dérive, nous enfonçant encore plus loin dans la mélancolie. L'ensemble est enveloppé dans une réverb' qui illustre l'aspect onirique que revêt cet album unique qui se ressent comme un rêve inachevé soulevant de nombreuses questions, et n'offrant pour réponses que des ébauches d'illusions. Chef d'oeuvre...'First you take a heart then you tear it apart...'
> 
> http://www.gutsofdarkness.com/god/objet.php?objet=5112


Je plussoie à tous les niveaux.

Death in Junes et Current 93 sont deux groupes qui ont bercé la fin de mon adolescence tortuée. Au millieu de Coil, Norma Loy, Dead Can dance, Morthound spindrift, Ordo Equitum Solis, les collections d'Arnell-Andrea, T21 et bien d'autres, ces deux groupes avaient une place de choix dans mon coeur. Guitare sèche et voix d'outre tombe envoutantes se mêlent parfois à des rythmes électroniques antêtants. Avec parfois des relants de musique de western... Un style bien particulier, simple, mais si efficasse, si pur. Avec suffisament de rage pour eviter de tomber dans la déprime...


----------



## silvio (6 Novembre 2006)

wip a dit:


> Je plussoie à tous les niveaux.
> 
> Death in Junes et Current 93 sont deux groupes qui ont bercé la fin de mon adolescence tortuée. Au millieu de Coil, Norma Loy, Dead Can dance, Morthound spindrift, Ordo Equitum Solis, les collections d'Arnell-Andrea, T21 et bien d'autres, ces deux groupes avaient une place de choix dans mon coeur. Guitare sèche et voix d'outre tombe envoutantes se mêlent parfois à des rythmes électroniques antêtants. Avec parfois des relants de musique de western... Un style bien particulier, simple, mais si efficasse, si pur. Avec suffisament de rage pour eviter de tomber dans la déprime...



Tiens alors moi c'est rigolo, mais ces groupes (enfin du moins ceux que j'ai pratiqués : This Mortal Coil, Dead Can Dance, Death In June et quelques autres) sont complètement passés à la trappe.
Et si je réécoute de vieux trucs aujourd'hui, c'est plus les Who ou les Ramones ....
Je vieillis, j'entame une régression certaine, mais sautillante


----------



## wip (6 Novembre 2006)

silvio a dit:


> Tiens alors moi c'est rigolo, mais ces groupes (enfin du moins ceux que j'ai pratiqués : This Mortal Coil, Dead Can Dance, Death In June et quelques autres) sont complètement passés à la trappe.
> Et si je réécoute de vieux trucs aujourd'hui, c'est plus les Who ou les Ramones ....
> Je vieillis, j'entame une régression certaine, mais sautillante



je les ai mis à la trappe pendant 10 ans, mais je les ai redécouvert il y a 5 ans en me disant que bordel, à cette époque là, on avait quand même des groupes fantastiques et créatifs. Mais ça ne m'empêche pas d'écouter encore très souvent les Who, Led Zep, Deep Purple, Pink-Floyd et même du Tangerine Dream (Teo  ).


----------



## Patamach (6 Novembre 2006)

Pas si mal que ça finalement à force d'écoutes répetées et bourrage sonique (de crane)
Plus pop que les précedents, moins d'aspérités mais ca reste du grand art. 

Sont quand même fort ces mecs après tant d'années d'existence!! (25 ans quand même)







:style:


----------



## toys (6 Novembre 2006)

sonic youth toute mon enfance :snif:

pour le moment un danger mousse sur last fm


----------



## fedo (6 Novembre 2006)

non il est bien ce dernier sonic youth même si il y a quelques titres dispensables un peu comme d'hab quoi. franchement le début d'année a été pitoyable niveau disque de rock alors faut pas trop se plaindre. et ça fait pas mal de temps que ça dure mais bon tant mieux, Obispo va peut-être arrêté de dire qu'il fait du rock comme ça, ça lui évitera d'être ridicule quand il parle de sa musique, déjà qu'il l'est quand il en fait.


----------



## alèm (6 Novembre 2006)

_de toute fa&#231;on, sonic youth, c'est tellement plus cr&#233;atif que tellement de trucs inrockupt&#233;s &#233;ruct&#233;s... 

et en plus, c'est bon. 
_


----------



## SirG (6 Novembre 2006)

Un disque très entraînant des allemands de *L'Âme Immortelle*.


----------



## KARL40 (6 Novembre 2006)

On en parlait d&#233;j&#224; du SONIC YOUTH et une mention sp&#233;ciale aux titres chant&#233;s par Kim GORDON, les plus r&#233;ussis ....

Petit rappel, ils sont en concert le 13/12 &#224; Paris (par contre c'est au Z&#233;nith  ) avec Dinosaur Jr en premi&#232;re partie  Si, si le Dinosaur Jr  (par contre je ne sais pas si Lou Barlow sera de la partie ....).

Places d&#233;j&#224; r&#233;serv&#233;es :love:


----------



## Patamach (6 Novembre 2006)

KARL40 a dit:


> On en parlait déjà du SONIC YOUTH et une mention spéciale aux titres chantés par Kim GORDON, les plus réussis ....
> 
> Petit rappel, ils sont en concert le 13/12 à Paris (par contre c'est au Zénith  ) avec Dinosaur Jr en première partie  Si, si le Dinosaur Jr  (par contre je ne sais pas si Lou Barlow sera de la partie ....).
> 
> Places déjà réservées :love:



Si si Lou barlow est de la partie ... le vrai Dinosaur Jr ... comme à l'époque


----------



## da capo (6 Novembre 2006)

Abonné aux vieilleries, je m'offre une cure de Residents

Ce soir, Commercial Album


----------



## alèm (6 Novembre 2006)

_


starmac a dit:



			Abonné aux vieilleries, je m'offre une cure de Residents

 Ce soir, Commercial Album





Cliquez pour agrandir...


toi aussi je t'aime ! 

et yes pour l'abum avec Fred Frith (GOD !! ) et Chris Cutler ! 

_


----------



## yvos (6 Novembre 2006)

KARL40 a dit:


> On en parlait d&#233;j&#224; du SONIC YOUTH et une mention sp&#233;ciale aux titres chant&#233;s par Kim GORDON, les plus r&#233;ussis ....
> 
> Petit rappel, ils sont en concert le 13/12 &#224; Paris (par contre c'est au Z&#233;nith  ) avec Dinosaur Jr en premi&#232;re partie  Si, si le Dinosaur Jr  (par contre je ne sais pas si Lou Barlow sera de la partie ....).
> 
> Places d&#233;j&#224; r&#233;serv&#233;es :love:



yep, j'en suis  :love:

un petit passage par ici o&#249; je vois qu'on parle enfin de trucs bien 

Sur Rather Ripped, ne pas oublier de mettre TRES fort Pink Steam

Et puisque tant que j'y suis, un petit coup de projecteur sur cet album, Terraform, de Shellac:

du son bien cisel&#233;, histoire de d&#233;crasser les oreilles. Je suis pas dou&#233; en description, mais disons que comme c'est Steve Albini qui m&#232;ne la danse..guitare, basse, batterie, pas un pet de graisse :style:


----------



## yvos (6 Novembre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4041331 a dit:
			
		

> _de toute façon, sonic youth, c'est tellement plus créatif que tellement de trucs inrockuptés éructés...
> 
> et en plus, c'est bon.
> _



je ne suis pas sur qu'on ne puisse pas dire qu'un bon 50% des morceaux de SY  sont  éructés


----------



## yvos (6 Novembre 2006)

fedo a dit:


> Obispo va peut-être arrêté de dire qu'il fait du rock



tu es TRES en fooooooooorme


----------



## Burzum (6 Novembre 2006)

Comment passer sous silence Skinny Puppy lorsque l'on aborde l'industriel et l'expérimentation musicale comme moteur principal ? Impossible : Skinny Puppy est certainement la plus grosse influence de tous les groupes à tendances electro-indus dure et barrée. Rarement un groupe n'aura su synthétiser avec autant d'originalité et de spontanéité des genres tels que le gothique (ambiances malsaines et morbides), l'industriel donc ( sons et samples urbains et tribaux), et une grande part des avatars des musiques électroniques (dark-electro, electro-body-music, electronica, ambient etc.). Halluciné et surréaliste, l'univers des canadiens n'est pas facile d'accès, et si quelques morceaux ça et là provoquent une irrésistible envie de se trémousser, l'intégralité de l'oeuvre s'apparente plus à un cauchemar sans fin dans lequel nos protagonistes déambulent depuis 20 ans (malheureusement sans Dwayne Goettel depuis 1995 ; paix à son âme). 'Too dark park' est l'album le plus souvent cité comme une influence majeure du genre, et cela sans qu'il ait pris une ride. 'Convulsion', qui ouvre la marque, ne saurait mieux porter son nom tant les nappes et les larsens accouplés à la voix distordue de Ogre annonce le bad trip qui nous attend. 'Tormentor' nous plonge dans l'analogique total (quel bonheur !), avec ses basses chaudes et froides à la fois et le chant toujours sec et hystérique de Ogre. Les chose deviennent véritablement sérieuse par la suite : le monstrueux 'Spasmolytic' démontre la folie furieuse des vocaux ogresques, rythmés par des percus métalliques et acoustiques efficaces et des basses toujours aussi présentes. Difficile de décrire cette tornade de sons et de tempos décalés, sortie de nulle part sinon d'un esprit dérangé. Les moments de pseudo-sérénité ('Nature's revenge', le sublime 'Shore lined poison' dans une moindre mesure) laissent malgré tout sourdre une tension inapaisable, à la limite de la rupture et du chaos le plus total. Et les implacables incursions 'crossover' que sont 'Grave wisdom' ou encore 'T.F.W.O.' ne font que renforcer cette folie qui au fur et à mesure des écoutes s'avère plus que passgère. Les mots semblent tellement fades pour décrire l'expérience sonore et émotionnelle que représente le 'chiot malingre', que le mieux est encore de la vivre. De toutes façons, personne ne peut rester indifférent face à un tel déferlement de sons venus d'ailleurs et de voix glaciales et déjantées distillant les émotions les plus contradictoires qu'il soit. S'il ne devait en rester qu'un... (et encore c'est dur !) Indescriptible, unique, géant, troublant ... 'KICKING THE HABIT !!!' 

http://www.gutsofdarkness.com/god/objet.php?objet=4094


----------



## richard-deux (7 Novembre 2006)

starmac a dit:


> Abonné aux vieilleries, je m'offre une cure de Residents
> 
> Ce soir, Commercial Album



Excellent, cet album.  

De nombreux groupes des années 70 se sont perdus dans les années 80 avec les synthés et les Residents ont quant à eux réussi le passage de la décennie.  

En revanche, les années 90 ont été plus difficiles pour eux. :rateau: 
Les années 2000, les musiciens sont remplacés par un Mac et GarageBand.  

Le dernier album des Residents est en écoute sur MySpace.

Photo de ma collection: :love:


----------



## Patamach (7 Novembre 2006)

Me suis toujours demandé ce que ca valait les Residents...
Faudra que tu me conseilles qqs albums!!


----------



## Patamach (7 Novembre 2006)

En attendant le dernier *Joanna Newsom - Ys

*Comme son précédent opus, c'est très beau. 
Une voix chaude et agréable, une harpe cristalline (c'est elle qui en joue), des violons moyenâgeux et des mélodies simples et accrocheuses.
Assurément un grand disque 2006.

Bref, amis fan de verdure, cet album est pour toi.

Fais tourner la galette de froment.







:style:


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Novembre 2006)

Un peu de pêche en cette fin d'après-midi


----------



## Ed_the_Head (7 Novembre 2006)

Pas le temps en ce moment de passer sur MacG, mais les &#233;coutes continuent de plus belle. 

D&#233;cidement, Zenzile produit un dub magnifique. Je ne m'en lasse pas.


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Novembre 2006)

du Mogwai à télécharger légalement

:love: :love: :love:


----------



## toys (7 Novembre 2006)

la douce musique des informations avec tout ce qui ce passe dans le monde.
du maleur
du maleur 
du maleur

de la politique 
de la politique 
de la politique.


----------



## bompi (7 Novembre 2006)

toys a dit:


> la douce musique des informations avec tout ce qui ce passe dans le monde.
> du mal*h*eur
> du mal*h*eur
> du mal*h*eur
> ...


Autant avoir 
du Mahler [la 9e]
du Mahler [l'Adagio de la Xe]
du Mahler [Das Lied von der Erde]

pour le reste ...


----------



## Aurélie85 (7 Novembre 2006)

Karat, Der blaue Planet, je vous laisse appr&#233;cier le texte de cette chanson (1981, si je ne me trompe pas) pour ceux qui matrisent la langue... &#224; m&#233;diter







Tanzt unsre Welt
mit sich selbst schon im Fieber?
Liegt unser Gl&#252;ck
nur im Spiel der Neutronen?

Wird dieser Ku&#223; und das Wort,
das ich dir gestern gab,
schon das letzte sein?
Wird nur noch Staub und Gestein,
ausgebrannt allezeit,
auf der Erde sein?

Uns hilft kein Gott,
unsre Welt zu erhalten.

Fliegt morgen fr&#252;h um halb drei
nur ein Fluch und ein Schrei
durch die Finsternis?
Mu&#223; dieser Ku&#223; und das Wort,
das ich dir gestern gab,
schon das letzte sein?
Soll unser Kind,
das die Welt noch nicht kennt,
allezeit ungeboren sein?

Uns hilft kein Gott,
unsre Welt zu erhalten!​


----------



## Stargazer (7 Novembre 2006)

Et pour ceux qui maîtrisent pas ..? Ils se la collent derrière l'oreille ?


----------



## Aurélie85 (7 Novembre 2006)

Stargazer a dit:


> Et pour ceux qui maîtrisent pas ..? Ils se la collent derrière l'oreille ?



jut, du hast alles verstanden.


----------



## Stargazer (7 Novembre 2006)

Oui je sais je suis dou&#233; en langue !


----------



## WebOliver (7 Novembre 2006)

Stargazer a dit:


> Je sais je suis dou&#233; en langue !



Certes...  

Bon en ce moment j'&#233;coute pas mal le dernier album d'Arthur H... J'aime beaucoup en fait... Je l'avais vu en concert cet &#233;t&#233;, je connaissais pas et j'avais pas vraiment alors accroch&#233;. Merci &#224; lumai... d'avoir, insist&#233;.


----------



## Stargazer (7 Novembre 2006)

WebOliver a dit:


> Certes...



Tu en es juge et t&#233;moin grand fou ... 

A part &#231;a en ce moment je passe en boucle les _Grandaddy_ ...






Ils ont un look de b&#251;cheron bourru (enfin avait puisque le groupe s'est dissous apr&#232;s leur dernier album sorti cet &#233;t&#233; ...) Mais c'est de la po&#233;sie en barre d'un bout &#224; l'autre de n'importe quel album. :love: 

Mais si il ne faut en &#233;couter qu'un je commencerai pas _sumday_


----------



## teo (8 Novembre 2006)

Stargazer a dit:


> Et pour ceux qui ma&#238;trisent pas ..? Ils se la collent derri&#232;re l'oreille ?





Tu es si polie ma berg&#232;re 
De mon c&#244;t&#233;, Ich verchstehe nicht. (une des seules et rares phrases que je maitrise dans la langue de Kraftwerk)

C&#244;t&#233; &#233;coute, je r&#233;vise Etienne Daho, entre un *Pop Satori* incandescent et un *Sortir ce soir* live, en attendant son _Pop Satori reprise_ sur la sc&#232;ne de l'Olympia pour le Festival des Inrocks love: avec TV On The Radio :love, 20 ans apr&#232;s _Satori Tour_ dans l'ancienne L'Olympia. D&#233;cidemment, la vie est plein de cycles qui se lient et se d&#233;lient 




Une des plus belles pochettes et photos de Daho &#224; mon gout  ​


----------



## toys (8 Novembre 2006)

jungleXpédition


----------



## Anonyme (8 Novembre 2006)

Un livre 






Factory Records : Une anthologie visuelle 

Pour les graphistes et les passionnés de ce label mythique et de ces groupes non moins mythiques 


​


----------



## macarel (8 Novembre 2006)

Bonjour,
Pour aujourd'hui je vous conseille (ce nest pas la premi&#232;re fois hein) d'&#233;couter Ana POPOVIC.
Par exemple "Comfort To The Soul", ou "Hush":love: :love: 
La "2&#232;me photo est juste pour vous faire plaisir


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Novembre 2006)

​
 teo  Leurs r&#233;f&#233;rences musicales sont parfaitement identifiables, un peu trop peut-&#234;tre 

Ps : Cliquez sur la pochette


----------



## Patamach (8 Novembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> ​
> teo  Leurs références musicales sont parfaitement identifiables, un peu trop peut-être
> 
> Ps : Cliquez sur la pochette




Tiens j'allais justement m'écouter ça ce matin.


:mouais:


----------



## macarel (8 Novembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> ​
> teo  Leurs références musicales sont parfaitement identifiables, un peu trop peut-être
> 
> Ps : Cliquez sur la pochette


Hmm, moins bien que le premier (à mon humbl'avis)


----------



## freakstepper (8 Novembre 2006)

j'insiste lourdement mais il est grand temps pour vous d'écouter ce chef d'oeuvre authentique (et ce n'est pas une blague!!!!):
*TALK TALK "Spirit of eden"*


----------



## Burzum (8 Novembre 2006)

Si vous n'avez pas la phobie du dentiste, 'Halber Mensch' fait partie des perles neubautiennes à posséder absolument. Ce disque constiue l'un des manifeste de ce que je qualifierais de 'dandysme industriel' ou la rencontre du rythme brut en tant que forme d'art et de rituel social avec l'élégance intellectuelle propre aux cabarets et cercles littéraires. 'Halber Mensch' n'est pas violent, il est intense, il n'est pas agressif, il est noir...Les silences angoissants se heurtent aux montées d'adrénaline, la rage côtoie la mélodie en un duel de fer et de feu où tous deux se jettent l'un contre l'autre jusqu'à se blesser. Tout débute par l'acapella rituel de 'Halber Mensch' entièrement construit sur un système de canon où diverses voix masculines et féminines se succèdent sur une boucle vocale qui scande de façon lancinante 'Halber Mensch'. S'ensuit 'Yü-Gung', particulièrement cher à mon coeur car il est le titre qui m'a fait découvert le groupe...construction minimale sur rythme primal et chant torturé avec montées de sons comme des instruments qu'on torture, un de mes titres favoris. Le trop court 'Trinklied' est plus pesant avec son tempo de marche funèbre et ses percussions métalliques lourdes.'Z.N.S' poursuit dans la construction rythmique basique/ chant sur laquelle se greffent en montées irrégulières diverses sonorités qui agissent comme des vagues émotionnelles. 'Seele brennt' est pourtant plus réussi encore; des silences pesants, des chuchotements côtoient des bribes de mélodies qui semblent suspendues dans l'obscurité, lesquelles sont malmenées par des touches de guitares lourdes, avant que l'ensemble ne s'effondre comme un corps brisé pour recommencer de plus belle; une merveille ! 'Sehnsucht' nous plonge davantage dans une sorte de cabaret ironique et grinçant où perceuse et frottements métalliques pourraient porter le smoking. Belle entrée en matière pour le superbe 'Der Tod ist ein Dandy' qui débute sur des climats malsains, tendus et angoissants sur lesquels se pose le chant glauque de Blixa Bargeld qui ondule comme une ribambelle douloureuse de mots qui saignent au fur et à mesure que les grincements s'élèvent, que le rythme se fait obssédant. Il s'agit là également d'un de mes titres préférés de Einstürzende Neubauten, cette vision de la Mort en dandy sur un cheval sur fond de guitares meurtries est quasi surréaliste. Après ce déluge, 'Letztes Biest am Himmel' pose des climats plus ambient et mélancoliques qui ne le restent pas longtemps puisque il est bientôt ponctué de montées percussives sans pourtant jamais exploser de manière claire, d'où une tension interne parfaitement jouissive pour l'auditeur. La réédition cd propose en bonus un 'Sand' plus dans une lignée à la Nick Cave, un remix de Yü-Gung qui n'offre pas grand chose de plus que l'original et un titre final 'Das Schaben' dans une veine ambient bruitiste qui évoque une chambre où pourraient avoir été arrachées les dents qui ornent la pochette...'Halber Mensch' est un étrange cabaret des horreurs où la chair et le métal s'unissent en une caresse intime qui dissèque l'âme pour en mettre la beauté à nu. Einstürzende Neubauten au sommet de leur art !

http://www.gutsofdarkness.com/god/objet.php?objet=6131


----------



## bompi (8 Novembre 2006)

fig. 5 a dit:


> Un livre
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  Ah ! Peter Saville et ses pochettes ... Les pochettes des premiers singles de New Order (rares vinyles que j'aie conservés) aux allures rétro (un peu genre futurisme, me semble-t-il). Les roses de Fantin-Lantour. Sublime.
En parfaite adéquation avec Factory et les groupes. C'est un grand moment esthétique pour moi. Respect.


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Novembre 2006)

freakstepper a dit:


> j'insiste lourdement mais il est grand temps pour vous d'écouter ce chef d'oeuvre authentique (et ce n'est pas une blague!!!!):
> *TALK TALK "Spirit of eden"*




:love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## macarel (9 Novembre 2006)

Une autre veilleri pour aujourd'hui  : "The Allman Brothers Band":love: 
THE ALLMAN BROTHERS BAND:
LIVE AT THE
ATLANTA INTERNATIONAL POP FESTIVAL
ça représente bien le blues des années 70 je pense.:love: 

crew:
Gregg Allman - Hammond B-3 Organ, Keyboards, Vocals
Duane Allman - Guitar, Slide Guitar (guitariste hors pair):love: 
Dickey Betts - Guitar
Berry Oakley - Bass Guitar, Vocals
Butch Trucks - Drums, Tympani
J Johnny Johnson - Drums, Percussion


----------



## Patamach (9 Novembre 2006)

Je n'aime pas la House. En fait je ne l'aime plus depuis qqs ann&#233;es et la fin de la French Touch.

*Luomo* a r&#233;invent&#233; la house en 2000 et 2003 avec les magnifiques "Vocalcity" et "The Present Lover" lui donnant un son plus travaill&#233; et original (tchic poum tchic poum c'est fini) qui donne l'impression d&#233;couter un Phil Spector electro, des voix f&#233;minines assez soul et de vrais m&#233;lodies. 
En somme de la "deep" house hyper classieuse mais avec plein d'asp&#233;rit&#233;s sur les sons et des changements de rythmique plac&#233;s avec une pr&#233;cision laser.

Son dernier opus *"Paper Tigers"* vient de sortir. Il est pour l'instant &#224; la 1ere &#233;coute moins percutant que *"Present Lovers"* mais ca reste de la haute couture.








Un court extrait de l'ITS ici

Le site avec qqs &#233;coutes dispo. 


:style:


----------



## justme (9 Novembre 2006)

... j'suis seul, j'en profite 

*Music & Wine -  Blue Six - Beautiful Tomorrow*






​


----------



## justme (9 Novembre 2006)

*Someone's life* de *F-Class* sur une très bonne compil... 




​


----------



## macarel (9 Novembre 2006)

justme a dit:


> ... j'suis seul, j'en profite
> 
> *Music & Wine -  Blue Six - Beautiful Tomorrow*
> 
> ...



Music and wine? Cest quoi? 
Je ne connais pas ce groupe, c'est quoi comme style?


----------



## Patamach (9 Novembre 2006)

Oui parceque juste la pochette ca n'aide pas trop trop ... 

Mais vu le graphisme et le titre je dirais electro-lounge-house à tendance jazzy pour cadre sup' célibataire en armani et austin mini.


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Novembre 2006)

Un grand classique des 80's 








:love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Novembre 2006)

et tant qu'on y est, un peu de nostalgie new-wave avec les deux dépressifs Daniel Darc et Mirwais...


----------



## macarel (9 Novembre 2006)

Patamach a dit:


> Oui parceque juste la pochette ca n'aide pas trop trop ...
> 
> Mais vu le graphisme et le titre je dirais electro-lounge-house à tendance jazzy pour cadre sup' célibataire en armani et austin mini.



Hmm, ça me va comme un gant alors


----------



## Patamach (9 Novembre 2006)

Comme un gant de toilette alors.




:style:


----------



## toys (9 Novembre 2006)

Rcolas sur jungleXpedition         baby boy refix

pour les gens qui aime le son jungle s'est du gros bonheur. remis de baby boy de shean paul and beyonce.

un des meilleur que j'ai entendu.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2006)

Ce soir, le dernier Benabar.
(on me l'a prété)



Ben, c'est pas inécoutable - juste assez répétitif et gentiment gnagnan pour ne pas justifier trop d'écoutes successives.


----------



## bompi (9 Novembre 2006)

Patamach a dit:


> Je n'aime pas la House. En fait je ne l'aime plus depuis qqs années et la fin de la French Touch.
> 
> *Luomo* a réinventé la house en 2000 et 2003 avec les magnifiques "Vocalcity" et "The Present Lover" lui donnant un son plus travaillé et original (tchic poum tchic poum c'est fini) qui donne l'impression découter un Phil Spector electro, des voix féminines assez soul et de vrais mélodies.
> En somme de la "deep" house hyper classieuse mais avec plein d'aspérités sur les sons et des changements de rythmique placés avec une précision laser.
> ...



Je le trouve effectivement moins réussi que Vocal City, moins dense.


----------



## SirG (10 Novembre 2006)

Sortie le 13 novembre.


----------



## toys (10 Novembre 2006)

un poil de jungle sur last fm histoire de se nettoyer les oreilles.

merci le koss pour t'es basse belle et ronde.


----------



## toys (10 Novembre 2006)

on change radical et on passe a du piaff. edith pas l'oiseau.


----------



## maousse (10 Novembre 2006)

Common - Like water for chocolate


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Novembre 2006)

SirG a dit:


> Sortie le 13 novembre.


L'histoire de ce type, rapeur des campagnes, est assez étonnante et prouve qu'on n'est pas obligé de passer par la case Star Ac ou autre émission du même genre pour percer dans le monde de la musique., et prouve également qu'Internet n'est pas qu'un repère de méchants pirates qui se procurent leur musique sans payer, les salauds. Pascal Nègre (et ses collègues aussi d'ailleurs), si tu nous lis...


----------



## silvio (10 Novembre 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> et tant qu'on y est, un peu de nostalgie new-wave avec les deux dépressifs Daniel Darc et Mirwais...



Ouais, ouais, j'ai, j'ai ...
Exactement, le même avec le sticker et tout ...

:love::love::love:

Mais Human League, quand même ... :rose:


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Novembre 2006)

silvio a dit:


> Ouais, ouais, j'ai, j'ai ...
> Exactement, le même avec le sticker et tout ...
> 
> :love::love::love:
> ...




Faut c'qui faut... :rose:


----------



## alèm (10 Novembre 2006)

_


iDuck a dit:



			L'histoire de ce type, rapeur des campagnes, est assez étonnante et prouve qu'on n'est pas obligé de passer par la case Star Ac ou autre émission du même genre pour percer dans le monde de la musique., et prouve également qu'Internet n'est pas qu'un repère de méchants pirates qui se procurent leur musique sans payer, les salauds. Pascal Nègre (et ses collègues aussi d'ailleurs), si tu nous lis...
		
Cliquez pour agrandir...


ça t'arrive de suivre d'autres fils ed MacG ?  

_


----------



## Patamach (10 Novembre 2006)

bompi a dit:


> Je le trouve effectivement moins réussi que Vocal City, moins dense.



Disons qu'il y a un petit effet de répétition. 
Il a trouvé une bonne formule qu'il décline à l'infini; cela n'empêche des titres comme "Good To Be With" d'être une tuerie. Ah ce son grave de synthé en intro ...


----------



## Patamach (10 Novembre 2006)

silvio a dit:


> Mais Human League, quand même ... :rose:



J'aime bien les deux premiers albums de Human League en 79 et 80 (electro minimaliste tres Krautrock - Kraftwek récemment réédités) avant que ca ne tourne trop pop avec le départ du groupe de Martin Ware et Ian Marsh.


----------



## yvos (10 Novembre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4046109 a dit:
			
		

> _ça t'arrive de suivre d'autres fils ed MacG ?  _


 
tu parles de thread fermé dans lequel, moi, ex-habitant de la région, je n'ai même pas eu le droit de laisser ma prose?!   

un thread que même Jean Pierre Pernault il sait pas qu'il exsite


----------



## fedo (10 Novembre 2006)

> L'histoire de ce type, rapeur des campagnes, est assez étonnante et prouve qu'on n'est pas obligé de passer par la case Star Ac ou autre émission du même genre pour percer dans le monde de la musique., et prouve également qu'Internet n'est pas qu'un repère de méchants pirates qui se procurent leur musique sans payer, les salauds. Pascal Nègre (et ses collègues aussi d'ailleurs), si tu nous lis...



je suis plus sceptique, ça sent le plan marketing à plein nez. en plus aujourd'hui si tu veux que ton disque soit présent dans les bacs correctement, tu dois au moins avoir un accord avec une grosse maison de disque.

musicalement, c'est le néan absolu. cela dit c'est marrant.

y a plein de gens qui percent dans la musique sans avoir recours à youtube, myspace ni même de clip vidéo (qui n'est fait que pour exister sur les médias d'image).
genre Godspeed You ! Black Emperor avec leurs morceaux de 18 minutes en moyenne inutile de faire un clip, car ça ne passera nulle part. 

si la question est de savoir comment les différents médias diffuseurs influencent la musique sur la forme et le fond alors Kamini est un très bel objet d'étude.


----------



## alèm (10 Novembre 2006)

_


yvos a dit:



			tu parles de thread fermé dans lequel, moi, ex-habitant de la région, je n'ai même pas eu le droit de laisser ma prose?!   

un thread que même Jean Pierre Pernault il sait pas qu'il exsite 

Cliquez pour agrandir...


ouais pis fedo il ferait bien de lire les sujets sur les habitants de sa ville aussi d'ailleurs... 'fin je dis ça moi, j'dis rien... 

sinon oui yvos, kamini, c'éto in crapé d'to gadoue ! 

_


----------



## macarel (10 Novembre 2006)

Pour ce vendredi chaumé (pour moi de moins, temps partiel:love: et RTT:love:  obligent) je vous propose The Spaks sur "Propaganda". C'est une sorte d'ancêtre des Scissor Sisters.
Leur site est assez bien foutu 
http://www.allsparks.com/
Les Rita Mitsouko se sont inspirés pas mal un certain moment


----------



## Patamach (10 Novembre 2006)

*Ariel Pink* distille une pop lo-fi coupée à la Fm pourrave, fabrique la plupart de ses batteries à la voix et utilise toute sorte d'instruments pour etoffer ses compos tordues.
Un joli taré de Los Angeles, totalement envoûtant, première signature du label d'Animal Collective, paw tracks.

La video d'un vieux clip, Beverly Kills, donne une assez bonne idée du personnage et du style très particulier.

Et son "tube" ... :affraid:










:style:


----------



## silvio (10 Novembre 2006)

Patamach a dit:


> J'aime bien les deux premiers albums de Human League en 79 et 80 (electro minimaliste tres Krautrock - Kraftwek récemment réédités) avant que ca ne tourne trop pop avec le départ du groupe de Martin Ware et Ian Marsh.


J'ai çui-ci : le tube The Lebanon est sur cet album nan ? :love:

Tu veux dire que ça a été pire ensuite ?


----------



## Patamach (10 Novembre 2006)

silvio a dit:


> J'ai çui-ci : le tube The Lebanon est sur cet album nan ? :love:
> 
> Tu veux dire que ça a été pire ensuite ?



The lebanon c'est carrément dans la période pop synth, sorti en 84, donc bien après les 2 albums que j'ai mentionné plus haut.

Je trouve d'ailleurs cette chanson insupportable de guimauve degoulinante. 

Leur meilleur tube à mon avis c'est Being Boiled sorti en 78 et The Sound of The Crowd en 81.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2006)

*Soirée Pop-Corn*. Flup. :love:


Edit: tiens, j'ai *zappé* :king:


----------



## jphg (12 Novembre 2006)

Da-fresh, ouh c'est du bon ! ça fait du bien, ça faisait longtemps

"diudiudiudiudiudiudiudiudiudiup tatatatatatatatatatatatatata boumpchi! boumpchi! boumpchi! boumpchi! rdrdrdrdrdrdrdrddiup! peng/clap/peng/clap/peng/clap/peng/clap drrrtrtrtrtrttrtrtrtrtrtrtrtrtrtrtrtrtrtrtrtrtrtrtrtrtrtrtrtrtrtrtrtrtrtrtrtr clap! bengbongbengbongbengbong clap! pukukukukukukukukuku! dtrtrtrtrtrtrtrttrtrtrtrtrtrtrttr"





le lien vers son podcast est là.

Et c'est donc de l'electro. hop !


----------



## jphg (12 Novembre 2006)

Patamach a dit:


> *Ariel Pink*



j'adore !!  

"Alisaaaaaaa":rateau:


----------



## teo (12 Novembre 2006)

jphg a dit:


> Da-fresh, ouh c'est du bon ! ça fait du bien, ça faisait longtemps
> 
> "diudiudiudiudiudiudiudiudiudiup tatatatatatatatatatatatatata boumpchi! boumpchi! boumpchi! boumpchi! rdrdrdrdrdrdrdrddiup! peng/clap/peng/clap/peng/clap/peng/clap drrrtrtrtrtrttrtrtrtrtrtrtrtrtrtrtrtrtrtrtrtrtrtrtrtrtrtrtrtrtrtrtrtrtrtrtrtr clap! bengbongbengbongbengbong clap! pukukukukukukukukuku! dtrtrtrtrtrtrtrttrtrtrtrtrtrtrttr"
> 
> ...



bouffta bouffta bouffta bouffta bouffta bouffta bouffta bouffta bouffta bouffta bouffta bouffta bouffta bouffta bouffta bouffta bouffta bouffta 

Le podcast de novembre (_MIX NOVEMBER 02 - Special - Live @ H2O (Pecq / Belgium)_) est excellent ! Merci pour le lien jphg ! 

Wip si tu lis ce message, file donc t'abonner, ça te plaira 

Début avec les *Floyd* (les fans n'apprécieront sans doute pas cette reprise de _The Wall_ mais de mon coté, je n'apprécie ces musiques-là qu'après un passage à la moulinette, trop de bad souvenirs pour la VO.
Un peu plus loin, un passage avec _Age of Love_ par *Age of Love*, il est aussi sur le podcast friskyradio de ce mois (par TRAFIK), c'est un morceau de 1995 que j'ai sur le premier showcase cd du label React. Sacré souvenir  et apparemment pas que pour moi 

Une excellente découverte pour ce week-end :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (12 Novembre 2006)

fedo a dit:


> musicalement, c'est le n&#233;an absolu.




Tr&#233;s interessant &#231;a... vraiment.. j'y aurais pas pens&#233;....


----------



## fedo (12 Novembre 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Trés interessant ça... vraiment.. j'y aurais pas pensé....



un peu comme ton post quoi.

sinon le dernier melvins est bien:





ça défouraille pas mal dans un style stoner, heavy melvinsien.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (12 Novembre 2006)

Le live à mexico


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (12 Novembre 2006)

*Dans mes oreilles aujourd'hui*
ce grand moment de techno minimale s'il en est.

Ce set est &#224; l'&#233;lectro minimale ce que le velout&#233; de potiron est &#224; la soupe de l&#233;gumes.
Souple, froid, tr&#232;s bien ex&#233;cut&#233;, ce disque coule tout seul dans les oreilles et pr&#233;sente le double m&#233;rite de me faire appr&#233;cier la minimale et les DJ sets, choses que pourtant, je n'affectionne que moyennement.


----------



## Berthold (13 Novembre 2006)

Un album de jazz-rock de l'époque où le mot n'était qu'à peine né, quand des tarés comme Larry Coryell , Miles Davis ou John McLaughlin en sortaient les premières expériences :




D'ailleurs sur cet album, on retrouve une belle brochette : L. Coryell et J. McLaughlin aux guitares, Billy Cobham à la batterie, Chick Corea aux claviers, Miroslav Vitous à la basse C'est très bon. :love: :love:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (13 Novembre 2006)

Bient&#244;t, je vous parle d'elle. :love:


----------



## bompi (13 Novembre 2006)

En tous cas, elle est belle ... La musique aussi ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (13 Novembre 2006)

bompi a dit:


> En tous cas, elle est belle ... La musique aussi ?


Elle est magnifique, comme sa musique. 
Rokia Traor&#233; est une chanteuse Malienne install&#233;e en France. Un des plus gros succ&#232;s du Label Bleu, petit label de Jazz & Musiques du Monde qui nous vient de Picardie. Au passage, il vient de f&#234;ter ses 20 ans. 
On trouve sur ce label de tr&#232;s bonnes choses, comme le jazz de Sclavis, Texier, Romano et m&#234;me Bojan Z. 

Il s'agit de son troisi&#232;me album, peut-&#234;tre bien le plus r&#233;ussi. A vrai dire, je n'en sais rien puisque les 2 pr&#233;c&#233;dents sont tout autant excellent. 
Un bon moyen d'aborder la musique africaine autrement que par l'Afrobeat de la famille Kuti. 
Sur le site officiel, certains morceaux sont &#224; l'&#233;coute. 
Elle est auteur-compositeur, aussi. 
C'est vrai, c'est frais, et &#231;a le fait. 

Ecoutez, &#231;a surprend.  



Bonnes &#233;coutes.


----------



## rezba (13 Novembre 2006)

J'écoute Pieces of the people we love. Enfin. J'attendais que le magasin vierge en dessus de chez moi veuille bien recevoir l'édition collector, mais ils ne l'ont pas commandé, ces marchands de soupe. Pour une fois que je voulais bien acheter un cd... 

J'écoute donc ce deuxième opus des Rapture. Je l'ai d'abord attendu avec l'inquiétude qu'il soit moins bon que le premier. Et ensuite avec les bruits de couloirs, qui me confirmait qu'il était moins bon. Moins de souffle, moins d'énergie, moins d'inspiration, m'a-t-on dit.
Et à la première écoute, j'étais d'accord, globalement.

Puis je l'ai mis au casque. Et la production est vraiment très très belle.
C'est reparti sur la chaine, très fort. Et quelques morceaux ont commencé à jaillir.

Là, je me suis souvenu que ce qui m'avait vraiment marqué, dans le premier, c'était d'abord les remixes  de House of Jealous Lovers et Sister Saviour vendus avec le collector. Et qu'ils m'avaient fait accroché au reste...

C'est pour ça que j'attendais le collector du dernier ! 
Bref, si vous avez des remixes qui trainent, n'hésitez pas à me le dire.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Novembre 2006)

​


----------



## Picouto (13 Novembre 2006)

fig. 5 a dit:


> ​


pas mal c'est sûr


----------



## Picouto (13 Novembre 2006)

Plus s&#233;rieusement, en ce moment je boucle la-dessus :






Aucune relation entre la mirror ball et ce "Mirror Ball" !

Si la premi&#232;re reste fortement associ&#233;e au disco, le second n'est autre que la rencontre entre Neil Young et Pearl Jam, entre rock et rock.

Ce disque a &#233;t&#233; le second meilleur classement de Neil Young dans toute son histoire, derri&#232;re le fantastique, mythique Harvest, quel est le r&#244;le de Pearl Jam dans cette reconnaissance... allez savoir ! Toujours est il que cet album marque un tournant &#224; la fois dans les carri&#232;res de Neil Young et de Pearl Jam :
- le premier va ressurgir
- les seconds vont mourir.

Pour parler de Pearl Jam, que j'aime particuli&#232;rement (cf. mon Last.fm), ils vont entamer une s&#233;rie d'albums plut&#244;t moyens... jusqu'&#224; la renaissance avec leur album &#233;ponyme (dont j'ai fait l'&#233;loge dans une autre vie...). Toutefois, entre temps, ils nous ont pondu cet album live que je vous recommande tout particuli&#232;rement : Live at Benaroyal Hall en 2003 qui reste pour moi un des tous meilleurs lives de l'histoire (derri&#232;re Prince , Ben Harper  et Sinclair en 1998  )...

Voil&#224;, j'adore cet album, cette rencontre entre 2 monstres s&#233;par&#233;s par 20 &#224; 30 ans de rock et qui se retrouvent comme si ils ne s'&#233;taient jamais quitt&#233;s...

Un amour d'album pour les amoureux de Neil Young, de Pearl Jam et du ROCK :love:

​


----------



## Luc G (13 Novembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Un des plus gros succès du Label Bleu, petit label de Jazz & Musiques du Monde qui nous vient de Picardie. Au passage, il vient de fêter ses 20 ans.
> On trouve sur ce label de très bonnes choses, comme le jazz de Sclavis, Texier, Romano et même Bojan Z.



J'approuve des pieds et des mains, un bien beau label, sûrement ce qu'a fait de mieux la Picardie depuis la cathédrale d'Amiens (n'en déplaise à alèm ). J'écoutais ce matin "les cosmonautes russes" de Battista Lena et j'en ai un bon paquet à la maison de Goyone à Lourau en passant par Humair, Linx et Rava sans parler de ceux que t'as cités. Vive la Picardie bleue


----------



## macarel (13 Novembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Elle est magnifique, comme sa musique.
> Rokia Traoré est une chanteuse Malienne installée en France. Un des plus gros succès du Label Bleu, petit label de Jazz & Musiques du Monde qui nous vient de Picardie. Au passage, il vient de fêter ses 20 ans.
> On trouve sur ce label de très bonnes choses, comme le jazz de Sclavis, Texier, Romano et même Bojan Z.
> 
> ...



Extraordinaire cette chanteuse :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## yvos (13 Novembre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> J'écoute Pieces of the people we love. Enfin. J'attendais que le magasin vierge en dessus de chez moi veuille bien recevoir l'édition collector, mais ils ne l'ont pas commandé, ces marchands de soupe. Pour une fois que je voulais bien acheter un cd...
> 
> J'écoute donc ce deuxième opus des Rapture. Je l'ai d'abord attendu avec l'inquiétude qu'il soit moins bon que le premier. Et ensuite avec les bruits de couloirs, qui me confirmait qu'il était moins bon. Moins de souffle, moins d'énergie, moins d'inspiration, m'a-t-on dit.
> Et à la première écoute, j'étais d'accord, globalement.
> ...


 
J'aime bien cet album  

C'est certes le second LP, mais on ne peut à mon avis pas passer à côté de l'excellent EP "Out of the Races, onto the tracks." Son dégueu, des voix approximatives, tout dans l'urgence (ça m'a même fait penser au meilleur de Mudhoney  - forcément, c'est du Sub Pop), mais bon dieu que c'est bon :style:


----------



## Luc G (13 Novembre 2006)

Pour revenir au jazz et aux labels qui sortent des merveilles, je viens de m'&#233;couter Archie Shepp "I know about the life" (pour situer, l'&#233;poque du retour aux standards ). &#199;a tient la route.  &#199;a vient de chez Hatology qui sort des palanqu&#233;es de disques originaux avec des belles p&#233;pites, du regrett&#233; Steve Lacy  &#224; Ellery Eskelin en passant par plein d'autres. Certains sont m&#234;me propos&#233;s en promo &#224; 10 &#8364;.

Ils font aussi de la musique contemporaine. Mais pour l'heure, si j'&#233;coute de la musique contemporaine, ce n'est pas de chez eux. C'est "Sonate de requiem op.283" d'Olivier Greif (par Emmanuelle Bertrand, Pascal Amoyel, Antje Weithaas). C'est, dans un autre genre , superbe pour ce que j'en ai &#233;cout&#233; (je l'ai achet&#233; samedi).


----------



## Ed_the_Head (13 Novembre 2006)

Ton lien ne fonctionne pas. 

Le lien qui va bien --> ici.


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Novembre 2006)

​


----------



## rezba (13 Novembre 2006)

Picouto a dit:


> Plus sérieusement, en ce moment je boucle la-dessus :
> 
> 
> 
> ...




J'ai beaucoup aimé cet album, finalement. Même si je n'ai jamais vraiment aimé Pearl Jam, en partie peut être à cause de leurs poses trop formatées, et de la voix d'Eddy Wedder. Je lui ai toujours préféré l'original quant au timbre, Michael Stipe, ou quant à l'énergie non feinte, Mark Arm, de Mudhoney et du Monkeywrench.
Mais là, Pearl Jam trouvait enfin son maître, et ils étaient presque à la hauteur du Crazy Horse.

Avant et après cet album, Neil Young a commis deux albums avec le Crazy Horse : Sleep with Angels et Broken Arrow. Ce sont les deux albums qu'ils jouent ensemble lors de la tournée "Year of the Horse", tournée qui a donné lieu au film de Jarmush : "The Year Of the Horse".
Et là, là, ce n'est pas la rencontre entre des disciples et un maître, c'est Neil Young et son trio infernal sur scène, dans un grunge originel. Du rock à l'état brut.


----------



## macarel (13 Novembre 2006)

Avant et après cet album, Neil Young a commis deux albums avec le Crazy Horse : Sleep with Angels et Broken Arrow. Ce sont les deux albums qu'ils jouent ensemble lors de la tournée "Year of the Horse", tournée qui a donné lieu au film de Jarmush : "The Year Of the Horse".
Et là, là, ce n'est pas la rencontre entre des disciples et un maître, c'est Neil Young et son trio infernal sur scène, dans un grunge originel. Du rock à l'état brut.
[/QUOTE]

:love: :love: 


Moi j'écoute ce soir (enfin là, à ce moment) "Travelling Wilburys", 
1988's Traveling Wilburys Vol. One album featured Harrison, Bob Dylan, Roy Orbison, ELO's Jeff Lynne, and Tom Petty. After Orbison's death in 1989, the band regrouped the following year for Traveling Wilburys Vol. 3.


----------



## alèm (13 Novembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Elle est magnifique, comme sa musique.
> Rokia Traor&#233; est une chanteuse Malienne install&#233;e en France. Un des plus gros succ&#232;s du Label Bleu, petit label de Jazz & Musiques du Monde qui nous vient de Picardie. Au passage, il vient de f&#234;ter ses 20 ans.
> On trouve sur ce label de tr&#232;s bonnes choses, comme le jazz de Sclavis, Texier, Romano et m&#234;me Bojan Z.


_

bojan Z. bofffff... c'est le seul musicien que je n'&#233;coutais pas quand je faisais les backstages du festival en tant que photographe... mais j'avoue avoir ador&#233; crois&#233; Rokia dans les rues d'Amiens, elle est divine... :love:

_


Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Un bon moyen d'aborder la musique africaine autrement que par l'Afrobeat de la famille Kuti.


_

&#231;a me rappelle un endroit (bien) connu de nous deux  o&#249; il fallait se battre pour exiger entendre du Fela quand d'autres pr&#233;f&#233;raient les d&#233;monstrations de mapouka, ventilateurs ou des tubes de Gao sound system (bien avant que &#231;a ne soit r&#233;ellement diffus&#233; en france par contre )

mais parfois, nous avions quelque plaisir avec un Soulard ou un Lamine Kont&#233;... 

_


Luc G a dit:


> J'approuve des pieds et des mains, un bien beau label, s&#251;rement ce qu'a fait de mieux la Picardie depuis la cath&#233;drale d'Amiens (n'en d&#233;plaise &#224; al&#232;m ). J'&#233;coutais ce matin "les cosmonautes russes" de Battista Lena et j'en ai un bon paquet &#224; la maison de Goyone &#224; Lourau en passant par Humair, Linx et Rava sans parler de ceux que t'as cit&#233;s. Vive la Picardie bleue


_

ce qu'a fait de mieux la Picardie &#224; part des beaux gosses comme Ed et moi, c'est la Baie de Somme... tout le reste en d&#233;coule... ou inversement... 

Humair a des id&#233;es tr&#232;s &#233;tranges  &#224; certains points de vue mais il est fid&#232;le et c'est un vrai nounours quand il cingle ou caresse les tymbales

_


Luc G a dit:


> Pour revenir au jazz et aux labels qui sortent des merveilles, je viens de m'&#233;couter Archie Shepp "I know about the life" (pour situer, l'&#233;poque du retour aux standards ). &#199;a tient la route.  &#199;a vient de chez Hatology qui sort des palanqu&#233;es de disques originaux avec des belles p&#233;pites, du regrett&#233; Steve Lacy  &#224; Ellery Eskelin en passant par plein d'autres. Certains sont m&#234;me propos&#233;s en promo &#224; 10 &#8364;.


_

tout ce que fais Hatology est bon. la preuve, ya Ellery Eskelin, Andrea Parkins et le regrett&#233; Steve Lacy (ainsi que plein de trucs genre Myra Melford et Han Bennink, Joe Mac Phee, Carlos Zingaro, Sun Ra, John Zorn, etc...)_


----------



## Ed_the_Head (13 Novembre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> J'ai beaucoup aimé cet album, finalement. Même si je n'ai jamais vraiment aimé Pearl Jam, en partie peut être à cause de leurs poses trop formatées, et de la voix d'Eddy Wedder. Je lui ai toujours préféré l'original quant au timbre, Michael Stipe, ou quant à l'énergie non feinte, Mark Arm, de Mudhoney et du Monkeywrench.
> Mais là, Pearl Jam trouvait enfin son maître, et ils étaient presque à la hauteur du Crazy Horse.
> 
> Avant et après cet album, Neil Young a commis deux albums avec le Crazy Horse : Sleep with Angels et Broken Arrow. Ce sont les deux albums qu'ils jouent ensemble lors de la tournée "Year of the Horse", tournée qui a donné lieu au film de Jarmush : "The Year Of the Horse".
> Et là, là, ce n'est pas la rencontre entre des disciples et un maître, c'est Neil Young et son trio infernal sur scène, dans un grunge originel. Du rock à l'état brut.


Edd*ie **V*edder. 
&#231;a passe pour cette fois.


----------



## alèm (13 Novembre 2006)

_dis Ed, tu sais si dans les semaines &#224; venir on peut se boire un verre (m&#234;me sans alcool gamin ! ) ensemble sur paname  ou Amiens (genre hommage &#224; Eva) ou ton canap&#233; se remplit bient&#244;t ? 

salut m'ame pour l'AfroBeat du Papillon regrett&#233; et pour ce que tu sais ! 
_


----------



## Ed_the_Head (13 Novembre 2006)

[MGZ] al&#232;m;4050759 a dit:
			
		

> _dis Ed, tu sais si dans les semaines &#224; venir on peut se boire un verre (m&#234;me sans alcool gamin ! ) ensemble sur paname  ou Amiens (genre hommage &#224; Eva) ou ton canap&#233; se remplit bient&#244;t ?
> 
> salut m'ame pour l'AfroBeat du Papillon regrett&#233; et pour ce que tu sais !
> _


_On voit &#231;a par mp, poulet. _

Et pour par flooder : 




Le tout dernier. Je suis un poil d&#233;&#231;u...


----------



## Patamach (13 Novembre 2006)

*Lindstrom* - It's a feedelity Affair

Sign&#233; sur Smalltown Supersound, un norv&#233;gien tordu fusionne Giorgio Moroder et le son Kompact. De l'electro pour rigoler sous la boule &#224; facette.







:style:


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (13 Novembre 2006)

Le son du soir : Delorean






Du tout bon &#233;lectro tout chaud d'octobre qui vient d'espagne...  (No Name  )


----------



## toys (14 Novembre 2006)

shitmat: full english break fast.


ce mec ne respecte rien s'est terrible.
pour ceux qui aime le son jungle (tr&#232;s ruff).
une valeur sure dans ce style.


http://www.shitmat.co.uk/


----------



## teo (14 Novembre 2006)

Ca va être pop satori tout ce qui reste de la nuit :love:



			
				Étienne Daho a dit:
			
		

> TOMBÉ POUR LA FRANCE
> Paroles: Étienne Daho, musique: Arnold Turboust, 1985
> 
> Be bop, pieds nus sous la lune,
> ...



_Pitin la baffe: y'a 20 ans, tu me parlais de ma vie maintenant _


----------



## toys (14 Novembre 2006)

changement de son radical et AYO pour voire se que sa donne.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2006)

Entre Pavement et Sonic Youth​


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (14 Novembre 2006)

*Avis aux amateurs*
Buck 65, chantre d'un hip hop riche en influences, n'ayant rien &#224; envier &#224; des DJ Shadow ou des RJD2, a eu l'heureuse id&#233;e  via son site et sa page My Space de proposer gratuitement au t&#233;l&#233;chargement 5 titres in&#233;dits regroup&#233;s en un EP appel&#233; Dirty Work.
Chaque titre poss&#232;de en prime son propre visuel.

Du tout bon ma petite dame, faut pas h&#233;siter.

Le lien ICI


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2006)

Edité chez Fargo
Des néerlandais pour changer
Des influences du côté de chez XTC, Radiohead, Strokes, REM​


----------



## Php21 (14 Novembre 2006)

Salut tout le monde,

Récemment j'ai vu un clip génial de 4 chanteurs (GB ou US) qui courent sur 4 tapis roulants soit 2 face à face.
Un show génial et un musique trés sympa.

Si qlq'un pouvait me communiquer les infos du titre et du groupe  

Merci d'avance


----------



## Stargazer (14 Novembre 2006)

Le groupe c'est OK Go. Et ils sont am&#233;ricains. Pass&#233;s r&#233;cemment sur tracks ! 

Et ils font &#231;a sur 8 tapis roulant !


----------



## Ed_the_Head (14 Novembre 2006)

Stargazer a dit:


> Le groupe c'est OK Go. Et ils sont am&#233;ricains. Pass&#233;s r&#233;cemment sur tracks !
> 
> Et ils font &#231;a sur 8 tapis roulant !


Sur 8 tapis roulant? Quelle bande de pervers.


----------



## Luc G (14 Novembre 2006)

Bonjour, les radins 

Pour ceux qui veulent s'offrir un peu d'histoire du jazz à moindres frais, le volume 6 consacré à l'année 1955 des "trésors du jazz", l'anthologie d'André Francis et Jean Schwarz chez "Chant du Monde" diffusée par harmonia mundi est sortie. Je vous colle l'image du volume 4 sur l'année 1953, l'autre n'étant pas encore sur amazon.

10 CD bourrés jusqu'à la gueule (75' souvent) de chef-d'oeuvre, le tout pour moins de 40 . L'option chronologique choisie est en plus, à mon goût une excellente idée. En résumé, c'est la meilleure anthologie jazz que je connaisse et elle ne fait pas vraiment double emploi avec les CD de Pierre, Paul ou Jacques, compte tenu de cette présentation chronologique. J'ai commencé à écouter celui-là après m'être offert les 5 volumes précédents (198-1943, 1944-1951,1952,1953,1954) et le niveau est toujours aussi bon, tant dans le choix des morceaux que dans la qualité technique.

Fin de la pub


----------



## Php21 (14 Novembre 2006)

Stargazer a dit:


> Le groupe c'est OK Go. Et ils sont américains. Passés récemment sur tracks !
> 
> Et ils font ça sur 8 tapis roulant !




Merci pour la demi-réponse rapide, mais si tu connaissait le titre en question cela serai parfait.

J'abuse


----------



## maousse (14 Novembre 2006)

l&#224;, c'est pas abuser, c'est refuser de lire. C'est un lien que stargazer a indiqu&#233;, suis-le.

Arr&#234;te de boire, le bourgogne &#231;a fait mal &#224; la t&#234;te !


----------



## yvos (14 Novembre 2006)

fig. 5 a dit:


> *Seafood*
> 
> Entre Pavement et Sonic Youth
> [/CENTER]



Tu m'as tent&#233; &#224; citer des telles r&#233;f&#233;rences. Du coup, j'ai achet&#233;, et comment dire, je ne m'y retrouve pas trop... 
J'sais pas, moi...j'aurai peut-&#234;tre dit entre Placebo et Muse...  

Dans un tout autre genre:

Wax Tailor...tr&#232;s plaisant ma fois...&#231;a m'a fait penser &#224; Dj cam (1er album) ou Dj Vadim (yo!), voire Dj Shadow*






Des choses &#224; &#233;couter sur son site: www.waxtailor.com

Ne pas tenir compte de mon message si quelqu'un en a d&#233;j&#224; parl&#233; 
edith: on m'informe dans l'oreillette que j'ai 6 mois de retard voire plus sur la hype 

_*remarquez, c'est peut-&#234;tre Muse et Placebo, en fait_


----------



## bompi (14 Novembre 2006)

Alors, l&#224;, juste un petit morceau, que je trouve sublime : le th&#232;me de The third man (le troisi&#232;me homme) arrang&#233; parfaitement par *Pascal Comelade* dans Danse et chants de Syldavie




Cette pi&#232;ce est un bijou, cette m&#233;lodie me tient &#224; chaque fois que je l'&#233;coute, et c'est souvent !
Comelade r&#233;ussit parfaitement son adaptation &#224; ses instruments. Je ne m'en lasse toujours pas.
Et puis cela reste &#233;videmment associ&#233; &#224; ce film ...

Ensuite, revenu au mode Shuffle (deuxi&#232;me g&#233;n&#233;ration  ), j'en suis pr&#233;sentement &#224; *Laurent Garnier*, dans sa r&#233;trospective, Man with the red face, avec ce bon *Bugge Wesseltoft*. J'ai toujours regrett&#233; que ce morceau comprenne une telle partie de saxophone, moche, criard, exasp&#233;rant, sur une ligne m&#233;lodique assez r&#233;ussie et une section basse/rythmique de feu, groovy comme jamais. Et l&#224;, en d&#233;pit de ce p****n de saxophone, et avec le _groove_ &#233;lectrique de Wesseltoft, c'est un bel instant d'&#233;nergie. De la musique, donc. [mais bon sang de bois, que je d&#233;teste ce fichu instrument !]


----------



## Php21 (15 Novembre 2006)

maousse a dit:


> là, c'est pas abuser, c'est refuser de lire. C'est un lien que stargazer a indiqué, suis-le.
> 
> Arrête de boire, le bourgogne ça fait mal à la tête !




J'AI TROUVÉ LE TITRE SUR LE SITE,  merci

Le bourgogne : The top  :love::love::love:


----------



## Berthold (15 Novembre 2006)

*Le tombeau de Couperin* de Ravel. &#199;a rafraichit les oreilles  .


----------



## Ed_the_Head (15 Novembre 2006)

On en parle au château mais je vais vous en parler par ici. 




La bande originale de Fritz the cat, classé X en 1972. J'ai toujours aimé les soundtrack. 
Je l'ai déjà dit ici, une bonne BO ne sauvera pas une daube , une mauvaise BO peut tuer un bon film mais une excellente BO va transcender une bonne bobine.
Pour Fritz-the-Cat, the soundtrack, on est dans ce dernier cas. 
ça sonne bien, très bien. Billie Holliday et Bo Diddley sont de la partie, ça groove. 
On nous donne de l'orgue Hammond B3 à foison et de la wah-wah. 

Peut-être la meilleure BO des 70'S. 

Bonnes écoutes.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2006)

yvos a dit:


> Tu m'as tenté à citer des telles références. Du coup, j'ai acheté, et comment dire, je ne m'y retrouve pas trop...
> J'sais pas, moi...j'aurai peut-être dit entre Placebo et Muse...



si ce n'était que moi je ne mettrais que des pochettes et hop démerdez vous avec sur cette seule base 
mais comme il faut écrire des trucs (coucou Teo ) pour faciliter la tâche du macgéen de base, ben j'ai regardé ce qui se disait en termes de réfèrence : Pavement et Sonic Youth étaient cités
en plus ce sont (surtout le deuxième) deux groupes qui ne m'intéressent pas


----------



## silvio (15 Novembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> On en parle au ch&#226;teau mais je vais vous en parler par ici.
> 
> ​
> La bande originale de Fritz the cat, class&#233; X en 1972. J'ai toujours aim&#233; les soundtrack.
> ...



Et Quadrophenia ?   (Les Who, mais pas seulement ....) 
Et The Great Rock'n'Roll Swindle (Les Pistols, mais pas seulement ...)


----------



## Ed_the_Head (15 Novembre 2006)

silvio a dit:


> Et Quadrophenia ?
> Et The Great Rock'n'Roll Swindle ?


Je lui aurait pr&#233;f&#233;r&#233; Tommy pour le premier. 
Et pour le second, c'est les 80's, pas les 70's.  

Sans parler du fait que le second, c'est de la daube en barre.


----------



## silvio (15 Novembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Je lui aurait pr&#233;f&#233;r&#233; Tommy pour le premier.
> Et pour le second, c'est les 80's, pas les 70's.
> 
> Sans parler du fait que le second, c'est de la daube en barre.



Tommy : oui mais seulement les Who, non ?
Quadrophenia est plus riche 

Pour the Great Rock'n'roll Swindle, j'&#233;tais persuad&#233; que c'&#233;tait 1979 ...

Pour la merde en barre, c'est une question de r&#233;f&#233;rence ....


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Novembre 2006)

ah non, le Great Rock'n'roll Swindle, c'est 79...(c'est &#233;crit sur la pochette):rateau:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (15 Novembre 2006)

silvio a dit:


> Tommy : oui mais seulement les Who, non ?
> Quadrophenia est plus riche
> 
> Pour the Great Rock'n'roll Swindle, c'est effectivement 1980 :rose:
> ...


J'ai dit daube, par merde. 
Mais effectivement, chacun ses mauvais go&#251;ts.


----------



## silvio (15 Novembre 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> ah non, le Great Rock'n'roll Swindle, c'est 79...(c'est &#233;crit sur la pochette):rateau:



Ahhhhhh il me semblait bien ..... 

Et Rock'n'roll High school 1979 aussi ...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (15 Novembre 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> ah non, le Great Rock'n'roll Swindle, c'est 79...(c'est &#233;crit sur la pochette):rateau:


Mince, t'as raison, c'est f&#233;vrier 79 sur discogs. 
mea culpa.

Bon, sinon, on va arr&#234;ter de s'&#233;triper. A propos de fritz, j'ai &#233;cris que c'&#233;tait *peut-&#234;tre* la meilleure BO des 70's.


----------



## silvio (15 Novembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Mince, t'as raison, c'est février 79 sur discogs.
> mea culpa.
> 
> Bon, sinon, on va arrêter de s'étriper. A propos de fritz, j'ai écris que c'était *peut-être* la meilleure BO des 70's.


ah mais je remets pas en question le *peut-être*   
nan, je déconne, j'aime beaucoup ET Billie Holliday ET Bo Diddley ...


----------



## yvos (15 Novembre 2006)

fig. 5 a dit:


> si ce n'était que moi je ne mettrais que des pochettes et hop démerdez vous avec sur cette seule base
> mais comme il faut écrire des trucs (coucou Teo ) pour faciliter la tâche du macgéen de base, ben j'ai regardé ce qui se disait en termes de réfèrence : Pavement et Sonic Youth étaient cités
> en plus ce sont (surtout le deuxième) deux groupes qui ne m'intéressent pas


 
Ah mais merdre, le mythe s'effondre: je croyais que tu faisais des vraies zanalyses personnelles 

Ca se trouve, tout ceci t'as même pas de quoi écouter de la musique! :afraid:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (15 Novembre 2006)

yvos a dit:


> Ah mais merdre, le mythe s'effondre: je croyais que tu faisais des vraies zanalyses personnelles
> 
> Ca se trouve, tout ceci t'as même pas de quoi écouter de la musique! :afraid:


Si &#231;a se trouve, ce qu'il &#233;coute n'est m&#234;me pas de la musique.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Novembre 2006)

silvio a dit:


> Et Rock'n'roll High school 1979 aussi ...



Le film est une vraie merde que m&#234;me la musique des RAMONES n'arrive pas &#224; relever... 

Et Pourquoi pas "KISS contre les fantomes", pendant qu'on y est?...


----------



## silvio (15 Novembre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Le film est une vraie merde que même la musique des RAMONES n'arrive pas à relever...


voui on parle des BO


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Novembre 2006)

silvio a dit:


> voui on parle des BO



Je l'avais bien compris ainsi...
J'imaginais juste la même merde avec... Disons... TOTO, tiens...


----------



## silvio (15 Novembre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Je l'avais bien compris ainsi...
> J'imaginais juste la même merde avec... Disons... TOTO, tiens...



ah ça .... 

Mais le titre aurait été :

GrosTrucMou High School


----------



## Patamach (15 Novembre 2006)

Si vous aimez les BO 60s 70s ou les BO tout court d'ailleurs il existe ce superbe site qui regroupe pas mal de perles (tr&#232;s) rares.


Et puis comme je vous aime bien bande de "fumiers de              fain&#233;ants de gosses de riches pourris par la servilit&#233;              sans bornes de vos vieux cons de parents confits dans leur abrutissement              cholest&#233;rique" je vous conseille ceci:









Ca vous fera perdre qqs kilos de trop sous la boule a facettes.





:style:


----------



## Patamach (15 Novembre 2006)

Et puis comme je suis de très bonne humeur en cette fin de journée je vous cole un grand classique du Rap 80s, à mon avis rarement égalé. 
Des samples hallucinants, un flow superbe et une violence de revendication latente unique. Pas comme cette courge d'eminem.

Une tuerie j'vous dis.


----------



## fedo (15 Novembre 2006)

dans le genre rap autrement il y a aussi Busdriver.


----------



## macarel (15 Novembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> On en parle au château mais je vais vous en parler par ici.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Le stock de boules pour Ed est fini , tant pis

Je ne connais  spéialement ce disque (en fait je ne me rappelle plus), par contre ce film je me rappelle très bien      :love: :love: :love: :love: 
Période glorieuse (enfin ).:love: :love: :love:

mince, oublier de ne pas flooder 

Alors, à ce moment Donavon Frankenreiter "move by your self"

http://www.donavonf.com/


----------



## jphg (16 Novembre 2006)

teo a dit:


> Le podcast de novembre (_MIX NOVEMBER 02 - Special - Live @ H2O (Pecq / Belgium)_) est excellent ! Merci pour le lien jphg !



merci, content que ça te plaise, et perso, ce mix est également mon préféré, surtout la suite des trois premiers titres:

Petter - Some Polyphony //// Pink Floyd - Another brick in the wall boot //// Da Fresh - Spaghetti groove


----------



## Luc G (16 Novembre 2006)

macarel a dit:


> Je ne connais  sp&#233;ialement ce disque (en fait je ne me rappelle plus), par contre ce film je me rappelle tr&#232;s bien      :love: :love: :love: :love:
> P&#233;riode glorieuse (enfin ).:love: :love: :love:



M&#234;me avis : &#224; l'&#233;poque Fritz the cat, c'&#233;tait quelque chose 

Oups je me suis rat&#233; de fil en voulant rallonger, j'en reste donc au flood sur ce coup


----------



## toys (17 Novembre 2006)

un son de fou qui viens tout droit de l'angle de la terre .

rinse fm

n type, se truc de fou je vais réussir a déscotché mon pc de la nuit.


----------



## richard-deux (17 Novembre 2006)

En ce moment, j'écoute l'album de Steve Reich, "Music for 18 Musicians".  

Pour ceux qui aiment la musique répétitive, c'est vraiment bon.




Extrait: "Music for 18 Musicians" 1976


----------



## silvio (17 Novembre 2006)

richarddeux a dit:


> En ce moment, j'&#233;coute l'album de Steve Reich, "Music for 18 Musicians".
> 
> Pour ceux qui aiment la musique r&#233;p&#233;titive, c'est vraiment bon.
> 
> ...



Bon ben l&#224; tout de suite, je suis scotch&#233; par le dernier Beck (de l'oreille gauche, car de la droite, je suis attentivement une ConfCall sur "L'architecture Orient&#233;e Services")


----------



## bompi (17 Novembre 2006)

J'imagine que tu dois bien tout retenir de la conf' call ...


----------



## silvio (17 Novembre 2006)

bompi a dit:


> J'imagine que tu dois bien tout retenir de la conf' call ...



En même temps, c'est pas comme si c'était mon métier et qu'on me donnait de l'argent pour ... :mouais:

Euh, en fait si 

Bon, ça change rien au fait que cet album est superbe. Plus proche des deux premiers que du dernier
Cela dit, l'innovation est peut-être plus limitée : je vous en reparle après une vingtaine d'écoute ?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (17 Novembre 2006)

*Je pousse la table*
j'écarte les chaises, je roule le tapis que je n'ai pas et je lance le disque.

C'est parti pour une heure de folie électro disco acid pop rock.



:love:


----------



## silvio (17 Novembre 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:


> *Je pousse la table*
> j'écarte les chaises, je roule le tapis que je n'ai pas et je lance le disque.
> 
> C'est parti pour une heure de folie électro disco acid pop rock.
> ...


Il me semble reconnaître DocEvil et Freelancer, mais qui est le 3ème ? téo ?


----------



## alèm (17 Novembre 2006)

_


silvio a dit:



			Il me semble reconnaître DocEvil et Freelancer, mais qui est le 3ème ? téo ? 


Cliquez pour agrandir...


la barbe signe effectivement teo...  _


----------



## freakstepper (17 Novembre 2006)

http://www.roiheenok.com/

ça va devenir vrai dans cette pièce pour quelques instants....


----------



## KARL40 (17 Novembre 2006)

DOZER - Groupe su&#232;dois qui joue un tr&#232;s bon rock "stoner"


----------



## fedo (17 Novembre 2006)

KARL40 a dit:


> DOZER - Groupe su&#232;dois qui joue un tr&#232;s bon rock "stoner"



et dire qu'avant ils faisaient du thrash metal.

sinon j'aime bien le dernier brant bjork (ex kyuss) et son stoner tr&#232;s groovy.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2006)

*Sweet Jane*	Cowboy Junkies*Nude As The News*Cat Power*Six Bells Chime*Crime & the City Solution*Russian Roulette*Lords of the New Church*Up Jumped The Devil*Nick Cave & The Bad Seeds*Fuzzy*Grant Lee Buffalo*Golden Brown*Stranglers*Little Black Ange*Death In June*Raintime*The Wolfgang Press*The Holey Man*The Wolfgang Press*Red Right Hand*Nick Cave & The Bad Seeds*Jockey Full Of Bourbon* Tom Waits*In A Manner Of Speaking*Tuxedomoon*Girl, You'll Be A Woman Soon*Urge Overkill*Empty Land*Jivaros Quartet*Venus in Furs*The Velvet Underground....


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2006)

Beat of love*Nacht und Nebel	*
All Night Party*A Certain Ratio*
Person To Person*Joe 'King' Carrasco & Crowns*
Awful Day*The Neon Judgement*
Der Mussolini*Deutsch Amerikanische Freundschaft*
Tales Of Taboo (Radio Mix)1	*Karen Finley*
Your body*Frustration* :style: 
Shadowplay*Joy Division*
The Passion of Lovers*Bauhaus*
Ask (to) the woman*Les Provisoires*
Personal Jesus*Marilyn Manson*
Birth	*The Faint*
Housewife*Wasted Youth*
Nine While Nine*Sisters of Mercy*
No trouble*Frustration*
She's in parties*Bauhaus	*


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2006)

Tiens, pr faire un 3 &#224; la suite , je replace  celui-ci:







D&#233;j&#224; cit&#233; par fig.5, mais que album, p**ain quel album....

Pas du rock de tarlouze, djieu va!


Ed. et le *son*  qui accompagne.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Novembre 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:


> *Je pousse la table*
> j'écarte les chaises, je roule le tapis que je n'ai pas et je lance le disque.
> 
> C'est parti pour une heure de folie électro disco acid pop rock.
> ...


Ils n'ont pas un peu grossi les Village People ?


----------



## richard-deux (19 Novembre 2006)

Aujourd'hui, j'écoute le premier album solo de Jarvis Cocker.

Que dire de ce disque, que je préférais bien plus les chansons de Pulp que celle de Jarvis Cocker. 
Finalement, je regrette la disparition de Pulp.


----------



## teo (19 Novembre 2006)

wormeyes a dit:


> (...)
> Pas du rock de tarlouze, djieu va!
> (...)



_Ce genre d'expression me met toujours mal à l'aise _

J'aime la daube de tarlouze. Et je ne suis pas le seul.

Et accessoirement, tes listes sont illisibles.


----------



## Aurélie85 (19 Novembre 2006)

Titel: Krieger (Aphex Twin Baldhu Mix) - die Fantastischen Vier
Album: 26 Mixes For Cash





Tout ce qu'il faut pour bien se réveiller. Je vous raconte pas, de l'allemand, une voix profonde en plus, mélangé à Aphex Twin, c'est genre juste terrible! C'est marrant, ce sont deux artistes que je connais bien et que j'apprécie beaucoup, mais je découvre ce titre seulement maintenant. J'adore la fin du titre, j'en ai les frissons dans le dos... Comme à chaque fois que je l'écoute. Je sais pas, j'ai de la peine à décrire ce que je ressens quand j'écoute Aphex Twin, c'est presque de la terreur qui m'envahit, mais j'aime ça.


----------



## KARL40 (19 Novembre 2006)

fedo a dit:


> sinon j'aime bien le dernier brant bjork (ex kyuss) et son stoner très groovy.



Groovy et cool !


----------



## Patamach (20 Novembre 2006)

J'associe deux albums, je filtre par N° de piste et écoute ainsi chacun son tour un titre de deux artistes.

Assez amusant d'associer qqs artistes qu'à priori rien (ou si peu) ne réunit.

Là je m'amuse avec Maggot Brain de Funkadelic et The Woods de Sleater-Kinney.
Soit le mélange du funck-rock 70s et de l'indie rock musclé au féminin des années 2000. Etrange mais assez efficace.

*Demain j'essaye Buck65 avec Miles Davis *


















:style:


----------



## Dark-Tintin (20 Novembre 2006)

En ce moment : 







et pis ça aussi :


----------



## toys (21 Novembre 2006)

france inter!!!! bientôt 2000 ans d'histoire.:rose: :love:


----------



## Max77 (21 Novembre 2006)

Doppelganger de The Fall Of Troy (Post Hardcore)
10 000 Days de Tool (Art Rock)
Deadwing de Porcupine Tree (Space Rock)

Rock on!


----------



## Tonton Nestor (21 Novembre 2006)

L'int&#233;grale de Tool, y compris le coffret Salival depuis le d&#233;but de mon insomnie il y a environ 4 heures.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (21 Novembre 2006)

*Birdy Nam Nam is back !*
Nouveau CD/DVD enregistr&#233; live des tribulations de ces quatre maestros de la platine disques.
Avec le fort succ&#232;s de leur album et au vu du nombre de dates de concerts, ces quatre gars l&#224; ont su apparemment faire leur trou. 

Pour l'int&#233;r&#234;t du disque et ne pas sombrer dans un simple live chiant, on trouve plusieurs in&#233;dits ainsi que des r&#233;-interpr&#233;tations de morceaux d&#233;j&#224; connus. On notera, surprise, la pr&#233;sence de quelques instruments.
Voil&#224;, y'a plus qu'&#224; esp&#233;rer qu'ils repassent dans le coin.

Turntablism 's not dead !


:love:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Novembre 2006)

yvos a dit:


> Tu m'as tenté à citer des telles références. Du coup, j'ai acheté, et comment dire, je ne m'y retrouve pas trop...
> J'sais pas, moi...j'aurai peut-être dit entre Placebo et Muse...



Placebo et Muse ??? Nos oreilles sont différentes


----------



## yvos (21 Novembre 2006)

fig. 5 a dit:


> Placebo et Muse ??? Nos oreilles sont différentes


 
ouais.. ...de toutes façons, j'évite ces deux trucs là 

enfin bon, va trouver ne serait-ce qu'1 microgramme de SY ou de Pavement dans Seafood, et on en reparle...par contre les envolées lyriques à base de guitares propres et sans accroc pour faire pleurer les minettes, là, y en a


----------



## Patamach (21 Novembre 2006)

yvos a dit:


> ...par contre les envolées lyriques à base de guitares propres et sans accroc pour faire pleurer les minettes, là, y en a



Le Patrick Bruel de l'indie rock en somme :affraid:


----------



## teo (22 Novembre 2006)

Je popodcaste et m&#234;me si Last.fm ne r&#233;cup&#232;re pas mes &#233;coutes, mes journ&#233;es continuent d'&#234;tre musicales -des fois c'est bien contre les coll&#232;gues bavardes en open-space  
_(Pourquoi y'a pas un player Last.fm pour Classic ? )_

En ce moment, c'est les in&#233;vitables podcasts friskyRadio (le #58 est sorti la semaine derni&#232;re, *Teknikal Rotation* avec Alican Yuksel & Soner Ince (Istambul)) mais les pr&#233;c&#233;dents tournent aussi. Avec un soup&#231;on de DM et quelques maxis ou face B des familles.


L&#224;, avant de filer, c'est _Lights_ sur *Lights* d'Archive. 18 mn superbement d&#233;primantes qui font appr&#233;cier ce d&#233;but de journ&#233;e ensoleill&#233;e


----------



## macarel (22 Novembre 2006)

J'ai commenc&#233; ce matin avec un disque qui me tiens un peu &#224; coeur (oh souvenirs )
"The Joker", Steve Miller band.:love: Take the money and run p.e., &#231;a me donne la peche (j'en ai besoin ce matin, oh rapport d'activit&#233;:sleep: )
D'ailleurs, leur site n'est pas mal du tout je trouve
http://www.stevemillerband.com/


----------



## macarel (22 Novembre 2006)

Si vous aimez (même un peu) le jazz je propose d'écouter ça
Klezmer Nova  "Delicatessen"
Je l'ai découvert il n'y a pas longtemps:love: 
Je ne suis pas s^r, mais je pense qi'ils sévissent aussi sous le nom "Amsterdam Klezmer Band"


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Novembre 2006)

Bien agréable pour ce début d'après midi.


----------



## macarel (22 Novembre 2006)

A ce moment pour me remettre un peu d'une journ&#233;e laborieuse (toujours le compte rendu annuel ) j'&#233;coute Everlast "Whitey Ford Sings the Blues".  
Pas mal quandm&#234;me
Des plus amples informations veuillez vous rendre ici: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Everlast_(musician)


----------



## Joelaloose (23 Novembre 2006)

En ce moment c'est ca qui tourne en boucle dans mon autoradio ca me met la pêche dès le matin :


----------



## IceandFire (23 Novembre 2006)

d&#233;cal&#233; mais sympa


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (23 Novembre 2006)

j'ai d&#233;couvert un groupe (enfin une musique) grace a youtube (un AMV)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PVAcl9pxKM4

This Providence > Wolf in sheep's clothing
Mais l' ITMS ne le propose pas (je l'ai soumis)
et je ne sais pas ou le trouver chez les disquaires ?

des solutions ? des r&#233;ponses ?
merci d'avance  et bonne &#233;coute


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2006)

dumbop84 a dit:


> j'ai découvert un groupe (enfin une musique) grace a youtube (un AMV)
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PVAcl9pxKM4
> 
> This Providence > Wolf in sheep's clothing
> ...




Peut-être *ici*


----------



## macarel (23 Novembre 2006)

Joelaloose a dit:


> En ce moment c'est ca qui tourne en boucle dans mon autoradio ca me met la pêche dès le matin :


Hmm, ça rassemble à quoi comme musique? 
En attendant la réponse j'écoute The Eagles "unplugged", ça me calme (toujours ce p***n de rapport qui me gave:sleep: ) Une petite nuit à Hotel California me ferait du bien je pense


----------



## garfield (23 Novembre 2006)

En ce moment j'apprécie le slam, Abd Al Malik avec l'album Gibraltar.


----------



## maousse (23 Novembre 2006)

Glassworks, c'est chouette quand il pleut.


----------



## Joelaloose (23 Novembre 2006)

macarel a dit:


> Hmm, ça rassemble à quoi comme musique?
> En attendant la réponse j'écoute The Eagles "unplugged", ça me calme (toujours ce p***n de rapport qui me gave:sleep: ) Une petite nuit à Hotel California me ferait du bien je pense



C'est du bon petit rock qui sait être parfois péchu aussi bien que mélancolique d'autres fois , un groupe mondialement reconnu qui malheureusement est quasi inconnu en France...


----------



## macarel (23 Novembre 2006)

Joelaloose a dit:


> C'est du bon petit rock qui sait être parfois péchu aussi bien que mélancolique d'autres fois , un groupe mondialement reconnu qui malheureusement est quasi inconnu en France...


Demain je passe à la fnac, j'écouterai


----------



## richard-deux (24 Novembre 2006)

Reçu hier le dernier album des Residents. :love:


----------



## SirG (24 Novembre 2006)

La p&#233;riode industrielle.

[DM]dkbjNrzovkGHc3yOz[/DM]

[youtube]YHmTtX_wiXE[/youtube]


----------



## Dark-Tintin (24 Novembre 2006)

City Of Evil, by Avanged Sevenfold


----------



## Amok (24 Novembre 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> City Of Evil, by Avanged Sevenfold



Va te coucher ou faire tes devoirs, au lieu d'écouter de la daube !


----------



## gKatarn (24 Novembre 2006)

A 20h55, je vais avoir du mal &#224; le faire se coucher... mais il est clair qu'il &#233;coute des trucs


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (24 Novembre 2006)

gKatarn a dit:


> A 20h55, je vais avoir du mal à le faire se coucher... mais il est clair qu'il écoute des trucs




*C'est du folklore*
par rapport à ce que j'ai écouté à son âge.


----------



## gKatarn (24 Novembre 2006)

Ben quand j'avais son &#226;ge, c'&#233;tait la grande &#233;poque Sex Pistols, Clash etc... &#231;&#224; faisait du bruit &#224; la maison


----------



## Dark-Tintin (24 Novembre 2006)

Sex pistols ? &#231;a fait du bruit &#231;a ? :rateau:

Ensuite on dit que les jeunes sont pas ouvert d'esprit... hein Amok ?


----------



## da capo (24 Novembre 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Sex pistols ? ça fait du bruit ça ? :rateau:
> 
> Ensuite on dit que les jeunes sont pas ouvert d'esprit... hein Amok ?



vire ta signature de merde et après on discute.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (24 Novembre 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Sex pistols ? ça fait du bruit ça ? :rateau:





*Un point*
pour le gamin.







Ceci dit, dans le metal, j'ai toujours trouvé un côté terriblement chiant et répétitif.


----------



## gKatarn (24 Novembre 2006)

Eh, le Tintin a bient&#244;t fini de vous emb&#234;ter: j'&#233;teins le G5 et surtout le modem routeur wifi et hop, il ne  peut plus poster


----------



## rezba (25 Novembre 2006)

&#199;a c'est charitable de ta part.
T'es un peu comme l'arm&#233;e du ch&#226;teau, gkat, en fait.


----------



## SupaPictave (25 Novembre 2006)

*Alpinestars - White Noise*

Pour qui _n'aime_ bien l'éléctro, qui tire parfois vers le rock/pop (j'aime pas les classifications, comme si tout tenait dans des tiroirs, groumpf), c'est fort sympa.
C'est écoutable en toutes circonstances, ça passe très bien en voiture (signe de qualitay, cf. Morcheeba qui "teste" ses albums en voiture, à croire que c'est un lieu privilégié pour écouter de la musique, après tout pourquoi pas).

A noter pour les fans ( \o/ ) une participation assez scotchante de Brian Molko dans le morceau "Carbon Kid", qui a aussi le désavantage d'éclipser un peu les performances vocales du reste de l'album. Le morceaux "Partisian Song" a aussi retenu particulièrement mon attention, par sa douceur et sa "zenitude".
Bref, un album a écouter du début à la fin, qui commence bien et qui finit encore mieux (je vous laisse dcouvrir le dernier morceau bonus qui swing bien).


----------



## yvos (25 Novembre 2006)

Guitare - basse - batterie - tension maximale






:style:


----------



## gKatarn (25 Novembre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> Ça c'est charitable de ta part.
> T'es un peu comme l'armée du château, gkat, en fait.


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (25 Novembre 2006)

wormeyes a dit:


> Peut-être *ici*



merci mais je chercher quelque chose de plus dématérialisé ..


----------



## maousse (25 Novembre 2006)

amy winehouse. on pourrait croire aux supremes, mais non, elle est toute seule.


----------



## Berthold (25 Novembre 2006)

Un p'tit coup de nostalgie avec le premier Van Halen.


----------



## gKatarn (25 Novembre 2006)

Yeaaaaaahhh you really got me now :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (25 Novembre 2006)

Ils l'ont fait!!!...:love: :love: :love: 

Trois semaines que je nage dans un délicat bonheur de vieux con...


----------



## gKatarn (25 Novembre 2006)

/mode private joke 

_J'irai chier dans ton vomi_... tr&#232;s Vez&#248;ulTouch &#231;&#224;


----------



## jphg (25 Novembre 2006)

Bon, moi je rentre avec Arpanet/Inertial Frame de chez Record Makers.






Attention, j'appuie sur play, c'est parti !

style : electronica &#224; &#233;couter assis, un peu ambient, spatial, ultra-technologique

une bonne description du truc ici et on peut l'&#233;couter l&#224;.


EDIT : mort de rire !!!
je fais un pont avec le thread [culture geek] retour vers le futur dans R&#233;agissez!. On y parle du site Abandonware-videos.org. Allez-y faire un tour, choisissez la pr&#233;sentation de l'Amiga 500 par les fr&#232;res Bogdanov. Lancez la vid&#233;o en streaming et surprise la musique de l'intro est quasiment la m&#234;me que celle de l'album d'Arpanet ci-dessus. lol !! (ouais bon, mais &#231;a devrait faire marrer les amateurs d'electronica&#8230

EDITVERDICT : tr&#232;s bien, tr&#232;s bon.
d&#233;tail amusant : la pochette ci-dessus est sur fond noir, vous l'aurez not&#233;, et pr&#233;sente un objet en trois dimensions. Comme le fond de l'affichage des titres par pochette dans itunes (Coverflow) est &#233;galement noir, on a vraiment l'impression d'avoir un objet musical flottant dans l'espace. Classsssse !  Manquerait plus qu'il tourne&#8230;


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Novembre 2006)

*J'IRAI CHIER  DANS TON VOMI!!!!!*


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Novembre 2006)

Pour l'instant ... "Archive" en boucle et plus particulièrement "Fool" !!!!!


----------



## Amok (26 Novembre 2006)

Encore un truc qui date !





​
Ceux qui n'ont jamais vu ou entendu les "_Stooges_" ne savent pas ce que c'est que d'&#234;tre totalement fou !
N&#233; &#224; Detroit fin des ann&#233;es 60, affreusement agressif et d&#233;cadent, ce groupe men&#233; par Iggy Pop s'est batti une l&#233;gende non seulement sur des morceaux pass&#233;s depuis au chapitre des anthologies ("I Wanna be your Dog", "No Fun"), mais sur l'&#233;tonnante habitude du chanteur de se taillader le torse &#224; coups de tesson de bouteille lors de chaque apparition...
David Bowie, fan de la premi&#232;re heure et tomb&#233; en pleine Ziggymania se rappelle quelques ann&#233;es plus tard (fin 72) &#224; leur souvenir et les invite &#224; Londres. Fausse bonne id&#233;e : l'enregistrement de l'album "Raw Power" tourne au chaos total, les avances percues par le groupe passant imm&#233;diatement en quantit&#233;s industrielles de dopes diverses et vari&#233;es. De retour aux States, les Stooges se lancent dans une s&#233;rie de concerts courant 74 qui frisent l'apocalypse nucl&#233;aire &#224; chaque mont&#233;e sur sc&#232;ne. Fin du premier acte et des Stooges.

Deux ans plus tard, Bowie (pas rancunier !) de passage &#224; Los Angeles retrouve Iggy Pop &#224; l'&#233;tat de momie dont le sang semble avoir &#233;t&#233; remplac&#233; par de la poudre. Le trainant dans ses bagages jusqu'&#224; Berlin il le ram&#232;ne &#224; la vie et, entre deux s&#233;ances d'enregistrement de "Low" et "Heroes", compose avec l'iguane (surnom de I.P.) deux albums qui feront date : "The Idiot" (Avril 77, avec le c&#233;l&#233;brissime "Nightclubbing") et "Lust for life" (Septembre 77, "The Passenger"), sonnant le retour d'un Iggy bien d&#233;cid&#233; &#224; semer le trouble dans l'agitation Punk qui commence &#224; s&#233;rieusement monter en cette fin de 70's.

Bref, &#224; r&#233;-&#233;couter d'urgence !


----------



## Ed_the_Head (26 Novembre 2006)

Ca te va bien comme titre d'album.


----------



## IceandFire (26 Novembre 2006)

IceandFire a dit:


> décalé mais sympa



j'avais même pas tilté   :love:


----------



## bompi (26 Novembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Encore un truc qui date !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


C'&#233;tait avant qu'il ne fasse des pubs pour un op&#233;rateur t&#233;l&#233;phonique, non ? 
Je n'ai jamais &#233;t&#233; si fan que &#231;a de Iggy, ni de Bowie (except&#233;e la p&#233;riode Bowie/Eno, qui me convient mieux) mais pour ceux qui se souviennent de la premi&#232;re version de "Trans Europe Express", il y a ces paroles :


			
				Kraftwerk a dit:
			
		

> Rendezvous on Champs-Elysees
> Leave Paris in the morning on T.E.E.
> ...
> In Vienna we sit in a late-night cafe
> ...


 ou, en version germanique :


			
				Kraftwerk a dit:
			
		

> Rendez-vous auf den Champs Elysees
> Verlass Paris am Morgen mit dem TEE
> 
> In Wien sitzen wir im Nachtcafe
> ...


Et donc ce dont tu parles m'est finalement _un peu_ familier


----------



## squarepusher (26 Novembre 2006)

Squarepuher - Hello Everything c'est d'la boulette


----------



## Modern__Thing (26 Novembre 2006)

Les SugarCubes avec l'album de remix It's It ! plus commercial qu'autre chose (selon le contrat avec leur label, ils devaient produire un album encore, avant de se s&#233;parer) mais avec tout de m&#234;me quelques bons morceaux   




A noter aussi, mais je pense qu'Iceandfire coucou: :love: ) l'aura s&#251;rement d&#233;j&#224; dit, ils viennent de faire une r&#233;union pour un concert, le temps d'une soir&#233;e  Plus de d&#233;tails sur Bjork.com


----------



## IceandFire (26 Novembre 2006)

non pas dans ces lieux Angie :love:


----------



## naas (26 Novembre 2006)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> Les SugarCubes avec ....


Je me rappelle quand leur cd est arriv&#233; dans mes oreilles je me suis dit: "mais d'o&#249; sortent ils ces mecs ?!" c'&#233;tait frais, mais pas pop artificiel anglais, il y avait quelque chose de particulier dans ce groupe, des petits moment vraiment nouveaux 



richarddeux a dit:


> Re&#231;u hier le dernier album des Residents. :love:


encore vivant  et cela donne quoi alors ?


et pour ma contribution du soir:
Mark Lanegan band / bubblegum de 2004, cette voix unique m&#233;lange de souffrance et de gal&#232;re assum&#233;es voire voulues vous prends pas les tripes et ne vous l&#226;che pas. les ambiance musicales finissent de vous emporter loin tr&#232;s loin dans des endroits secs et desertiques ou le sable rouge domine les fines efluves d'eucalyptus (enfin la je m'emporte un peu sur l'interpr&#233;tation perso  )


un album excellent za &#233;couter donc 


> Mark Lanegan is a survivor. Having come through the drug-fuelled madness of life with Seattle grunge merchants Screaming Trees, he's now on to his sixth solo album - and still producing as many spine-tingling vocal performances as ever. This time around he's assembled a veritable supergroup, with members of *Guns'n'Roses*, *Queens of the Stone Age and Afghan Whigs* all dropping by the studio to lend a hand. Most importantly, though, Lanegan's gravely voice means he could sing the telephone directory and make it sound dark and brooding - at times here, you could swear you're listening to an even more debauched Tom Waits or Johnny Cash. This life-on-the-edge record isn't for the faint-hearted and it might well have a few neighbours knocking on the wall if you play it at the right volume. But it's a thrilling reminder of just what a vital talent Lanegan still is.


----------



## jphg (27 Novembre 2006)

squarepusher a dit:


> Squarepuher - Hello Everything c'est d'la boulette



:rateau:  dernier album ?!


----------



## IceandFire (27 Novembre 2006)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> Les SugarCubes avec l'album de remix It's It ! plus commercial qu'autre chose (selon le contrat avec leur label, ils devaient produire un album encore, avant de se séparer) mais avec tout de même quelques bons morceaux
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oué cool comme petit disque, mais bon ca reste des remixs   mais c'est cool :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (27 Novembre 2006)

IceandFire a dit:


> oué cool comme petit disque, mais bon ca reste des remixs   mais c'est cool :love:


C'est pas faute d'avoir prevenu  

:love:


----------



## IceandFire (27 Novembre 2006)

du coup, sugarcubes &#224; donf non remisqu&#233;   et l&#224; manan Glin-glo...excellent, jazz,classe, Bjork :style: :king:


----------



## IceandFire (27 Novembre 2006)

on enchaine avec TELEGRAM d'autres remisques bjorkien   :love: po mal non plus


----------



## Patamach (27 Novembre 2006)

*Scott Walker *- The Drift

Un album &#224; la limite de  "l'experimental" &#224; la voix envoutante et aux sonorit&#233;s assez flippante m&#233;langeant electronique et instrumentation rock.
Voil&#224; un mec qui a pendant des ann&#233;es chant&#233; comme un Sinatra _underground_ et qui ces 15 derni&#232;res ann&#233;es sort 2 albums incroyables. Ce mec est fou.
Plus de 40 ans de carri&#232;re au service du bon gout et du defrichage musical. 
Assur&#233;ment un des grands album de 2006.









:style:


----------



## naas (27 Novembre 2006)

Patamach a dit:


> :style:


un chti lien ?


----------



## Modern__Thing (27 Novembre 2006)

IceandFire a dit:


> on enchaine avec TELEGRAM d'autres remisques bjorkien   :love: po mal non plus


Je prefere largement Telegram :love: a It's It, fait certain  ca a deja plus de gueule a ecouter pour des remixs


----------



## IceandFire (27 Novembre 2006)

il est vrai  mais c'est plus vieux aussi


----------



## Patamach (27 Novembre 2006)

naas a dit:


> un chti lien ?




Faineant! 

Sa bio sur wiki.

Video de Jesse:

[YOUTUBE]GYyOkQUyJZM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## squarepusher (27 Novembre 2006)

jphg a dit:


> :rateau:  dernier album ?!



oui oui c'est mon pti dernier  j'en suis assez fier


----------



## Amok (27 Novembre 2006)

Je vous rappelle qu'il serait bien de prendre le temps d'expliquer votre choix (pas la peine de prendre l'apr&#232;s-midi pour ca non plus, hein ?! ), et dans la mesure du possible de donner des liens pour que les autres puissent d&#233;couvrir vos &#233;coutes. Merci !


----------



## Ed_the_Head (27 Novembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Je vous rappelle qu'il serait bien de prendre le temps d'expliquer votre choix (pas la peine de prendre l'apr&#232;s-midi pour ca non plus, hein ?! ), et dans la mesure du possible de donner des liens pour que les autres puissent d&#233;couvrir vos &#233;coutes. Merci !


Par exemple, il est possible d'&#233;clairer le post de S.A.S. Amok en vous donnant ce lien.
Ce n'est bien &#233;videmment pas un oubli de sa part, il voulait juste v&#233;rifier si nous suivions bien.  

_edit : En fait, c'est surtout le point de vue de teo qui est int&#233;ressant. _


----------



## naas (27 Novembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Par exemple, il est possible d'éclairer le post de S.A.S. Amok en vous donnant ce lien.
> Ce n'est bien évidemment pas un oubli de sa part, il voulait juste vérifier si nous suivions bien.


Faut dire que j'avais précédé son propos dans le cas présent


----------



## Ed_the_Head (27 Novembre 2006)

L'autre jour, j'ai eu une envie soudaine d'&#233;couter &#231;a : 




1992... d&#233;j&#224; 14 ans. En prenant le disque au fond de ma discoth&#232;que, une odeur de moisi a surgit. :mouais: 
Vous savez, cet odeur tr&#232;s caract&#233;ristique qu'ont les disques vinyles que l'on trouve dans les braderies. Apr&#232;s une br&#232;ve investigation, j'ai du me rendre &#224; l'&#233;vidence... j'ai un petit souci de circulation/renouvellement d'air dans mon appartement. Il va donc falloir que je trouve une solution. 
Cet album, subversif si l'on en juge par son interdiction de diffusion aux USA apr&#232;s les &#233;v&#233;nements du 11 septembre 2001, ne sent pas le moisi. Loin de l&#224;. 
Toujours aussi puissant, la guitare de Tom Morello casse la baraque tandis que les lyrics de Zach de la Rocha sont suffisamment corrosives pour nettoyer les chiottes de la gare du nord. 

En bas &#224; droite de la septi&#232;me page du livret qui accompagne le CD, on peut lire ceci : 

_"No samples, keyboards or synthesizers used in the making of this recording"​_


----------



## Amok (27 Novembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> En bas à droite de la septième page du livret qui accompagne le CD, on peut lire ceci :
> 
> _"No samples, keyboards or synthesizers used in the making of this recording"​_



Il y avait le même texte sur la pochette de "A _Night At The Opera_" des Queen, en 75.


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Novembre 2006)

C'est ça ouais... on te croit plus amok...


----------



## Patamach (27 Novembre 2006)

*Beastie Boys* - The Sounds of Science

Les Beastie Boys de NYC, le rap blanc à son meilleur, une fois n'est pas coutume j'écoute un "Best Of" bien torché puisqu'il couvre toutes les tendances des ces doux dingues, du rock harcore des débuts ou rap electrique et eclectique en passant par la country rockabilly.

Un vrai foutoir. 







PS: en prime le clip d'intergalactic ca nous evitera un post pénible de naas.


:style:


----------



## G2LOQ (27 Novembre 2006)

Bon, évidement, quand on à déjà les albums précédents, un nouveau Best Of nétait peut-être pas utile, mais en lécoutant ce matin au magasin, je suis encore tombé sous le charme de With Or Without You alors je lai acheté. :love:


----------



## IceandFire (27 Novembre 2006)

je connais ces envies


----------



## Berthold (27 Novembre 2006)

Un album r&#233;cent (2002) de tom Waits, toujours, voire plus d&#233;chenill&#233; de la voix que dans le reste de sa production. J'adore cette musique, toujours &#224; la limite du supportable, mais toujours excellente. Dans le morceau '_everything you can think_', l'envie vous prend d'apporter une bassine &#224; ce cher Tom, tant il va gratouiller dans le fond&#8230;


----------



## Amok (27 Novembre 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:


> C'est ça ouais... on te croit plus amok...




Silence, le vieux bluesman rouillé !


----------



## Amok (27 Novembre 2006)

Berthold a dit:


> l'envie vous prend d'apporter une bassine à ce cher Tom, tant il va gratouiller dans le fond



Ca me rappelle son apparition dans le film "Wolfen", dans le bar, chantant "Downtown Train". On a envie de le tenir pour ne pas qu'il tombe sur le piano... 

Un personnage sympathique, habitué des films de Jarmush (rien que ca...) 

Mais pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas (ca doit exister ), oui : a écouter toutes affaires cessantes !


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (27 Novembre 2006)

j'adore ce mec mais j'y peux rien, j'accroche pas avec les "derniers"... 

Je reste inconditionnel de la période précédente celle du "Nighthawks at the Diner" :love: :love: :love:


----------



## macarel (27 Novembre 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> j'adore ce mec mais j'y peux rien, j'accroche pas avec les "derniers"...
> 
> Je reste inconditionnel de la période précédente celle du "Nighthawks at the Diner" :love: :love: :love:


Spécial pour le concombre masqué 
http://www.nd.edu/~comet/stuff/cucumb.wav


----------



## Dark-Tintin (27 Novembre 2006)

*Je n'&#233;coute pas que du metal*

Green Day-American Idiot







Voui, c'est vrai que c'est bien quand m&#234;me :rose:


----------



## Berthold (27 Novembre 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> j'adore ce mec mais j'y peux rien, j'accroche pas avec les "derniers"...
> 
> Je reste inconditionnel de la période précédente celle du "Nighthawks at the Diner" :love: :love: :love:



Les incontournables, à mon subjectif avis :

1- 1974, le 2e - *The heart of saturday night*.






2- 1987, 11e album - *Franck's wild years*. Changement complet d'atmosphère, un véritable cauchemar bluesy. Écoute à déconseiller aux gens fragiles






3- 1980, le 7e - *Heartattack and wine*






Tiercé à découvrir prioritairement pour ceux qui ne connaitraient pas encore


----------



## Patamach (27 Novembre 2006)

Dans les plus récents j'aime aussi beaucoup "Mule Variations" de 1999 avec marc Ribot à la guitare.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (27 Novembre 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> j'adore ce mec mais j'y peux rien, j'accroche pas avec les "derniers"...
> 
> Je reste inconditionnel de la période précédente celle du "Nighthawks at the Diner" :love: :love: :love:




*Tiens le concombre qui poste ici*
bientôt, peut être, il activera même audioscrobbler et affichera son premier morceau écouté sur sa page last.fm.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Novembre 2006)

C'est pas gagné, mon Dupond...


----------



## IceandFire (28 Novembre 2006)

Le dernier Best of de Chris Isaak....sucr&#233;, chaud, suave, Chris quoi ! :love: :king: :style:
le son de la ptite Gretch&#169; qui va bien... moi j'adore...


----------



## Patamach (28 Novembre 2006)

*Coil* - The Ape of Naples

Le dernier album de Coil avant la mort de John Balance. 
Electronica qui rappelle par moment le "Black Celebration" de Depeche Mode  ... 
Tres planant et sombre comme a l'accoutumé avec même sur certains morceaux la prèsence d'un accordéon. 
Grande classe.










:style:


----------



## macarel (28 Novembre 2006)

Pour me remettre un peu en forme: 
Brooklyn Funk Essentials "Cool and Steady and Easy":love: :love: :love: 
c'est là:http://www.mcm.net/musique/ficheartiste/3035/
Après toute la musique que j'écoute, je reviens finalement toujours vers le Blues/Funk ("oldschool"  et autre Soul:love: :love: :love:


----------



## IceandFire (28 Novembre 2006)

LLoyd Cole and the negative  excellent album avec cette formation, un peu les nouveaux commotions :style:...mais il n'y a eu qu'un album avec eux....
http://www.lloydcole.com


----------



## Modern__Thing (28 Novembre 2006)

l&#224; c'est Katerine avec l'album Robot Apr&#232;s Tout :love: c'est pas mal du tout en plus


----------



## IceandFire (29 Novembre 2006)

Angie D&#233;couvre la culture fran&#231;aise  :love:....
Moi je suis en pleine U2 attitude...le bonus dvd live est excellent avec le best of single


----------



## Modern__Thing (29 Novembre 2006)

Ben ui, apres avoir boude tout cela pendant longtemps :rose:

La c'est Thomas Fersen :love: :love: avec l'album "Piece Montee des Grands Jours"


----------



## IceandFire (29 Novembre 2006)

Fersen, je n'aime pas, encore moins cette pochette avec ce pauvre petit cochon...
Meat Is Murder !!!


----------



## Modern__Thing (29 Novembre 2006)

rooooooh  rien ne dit que Thomas l'a mange ce petit cochon :love:  perso je le trouve terrible  (j'ecoute aussi les albums "Qu4tre" et "Le pavillon des fous"  c'est moins pourrave que la Star Ac', ca c'est la chose certaine  )


----------



## IceandFire (29 Novembre 2006)

Bon enchainement avec mes t&#234;tes de C... pr&#233;f&#233;r&#233;s de Manchester, le dernier Best Of Oasis...18 titres :style:...:king:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (29 Novembre 2006)

IceandFire a dit:


> Meat Is Murder !!!




*Arr&#234;te donc*
de dire des b&#234;tises









Mis &#224; part &#231;a, j'ai d&#233;cid&#233; de soumettre mes oreilles &#224; rude &#233;preuve ce matin.  Album assez tortur&#233; du ma&#238;tre du bidouille exp&#233;rimentalo-jazzy-breakbeat. Pas son meilleur opus, loin s'en faut, le son du live du deuxi&#232;me CD est bien d&#233;cevant mais on y trouve tout de m&#234;me quelques morceaux. sympathiques


----------



## richard-deux (29 Novembre 2006)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> Ben ui, apres avoir boude tout cela pendant longtemps :rose:
> 
> La c'est Thomas Fersen :love: :love: avec l'album "Piece Montee des Grands Jours"




Je n'aime pas trop cet album. :rateau: 
Le suivant "le pavillons des fous" n'est pas génial, non plus.

En revanche Thomas Fersen sur scène, c'est grandiose.
C'est un vrai showman.


----------



## macarel (29 Novembre 2006)

Dans un vague sentiment nostalgique (l'automne peut-&#234;tre?), j'&#233;coute Rod Steward "Gasoline Alley". 
&#231;a reste quand m^me un chanteur exeptionel, avec une voix reconnaissable entre 10.000 autres.
Bon, il est vrai, c'est un peu "mielleux":rose:  , mais j'aime bien:love: 
Je pense que ce disque repr&#233;sente le mieux ce chanteur 
Si les "jeunes" entre vous ne le connaissent pas, donne lui une chance


----------



## IceandFire (29 Novembre 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:


> *Arrête donc*
> de dire des bêtises
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Patamach (29 Novembre 2006)

*Janek Schaefer* - In the Last Hour

Grand sp&#233;cialiste des musiques &#233;lectroniques, Schaefer a recemment donn&#233; lors du Huddersfield Contemporary Music Festival de 2005 un concert original ou l'audiance, allong&#233;e, pouvait entendre entourr&#233; de 8 enceintes sa derni&#232;re composition.

Inspir&#233;e d'un roman de Iain Banks, Schaefer a construit ses 4 morceaux en collectant &#224; travers le monde divers sons et ambiances, samples et compositions originales. 
Au final une oeuvre dense et complexe, captivante.

Le tout est disponible en CD.

Lien vers le site qui explique le projet en d&#233;tail.






​





​



:style:


----------



## naas (29 Novembre 2006)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> l&#224; c'est Katerine avec l'album Robot Apr&#232;s Tout :love: c'est pas mal du tout en plus


et je coupe le son ..................et je remet le son :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (29 Novembre 2006)

Louxoooooooor, j'adoooooooooooore  :love:


----------



## Patamach (29 Novembre 2006)

*Michael Mayer* - Immer 2

Michael Mayer c'est le big boss de Kompakt (label pointu et exemplaire de Cologne) une pointure donc en techno & electronica qui avait sorti un des plus grands mix du genre en 2004, _Immer 1_.

La suite se devait sonc d'être à la hauteur du 1er mix "légendaire". Trois ans de boulot et il l'est, même si plus axé dance floor, tout en voluptées, hyper dense et cohérant malgré la profusion de différents labels réunis.

--> Qqs mp3 Kompakt à écouter








:style:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Je vous rappelle qu'il serait bien de prendre le temps d'expliquer votre choix (pas la peine de prendre l'après-midi pour ca non plus, hein ?! ), et dans la mesure du possible de donner des liens pour que les autres puissent découvrir vos écoutes. Merci !



Rock






ou punk






?


----------



## bompi (29 Novembre 2006)

Pour rebondir sur le post de Patamach quant &#224; Janek Schaefer (j'ai cru un moment qu'il parlait de _Pierre_ Schaeffer, l'un des inventeurs de la musique concr&#232;te) et pour faire dans le P&#233;rec de deuxi&#232;me division :
Je me souviens d'un concert au plan&#233;tarium de La Villette, o&#249; Pierre Henry nous ensorcela avec esprit et dynamisme &#8211; nous &#233;coutions de la musique concr&#232;te, allong&#233;s sous une pluie d'&#233;toiles artificielles.
Et pour conclure comme Bourvil : "... _et c'&#233;tait bien ..."_


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Novembre 2006)

fig. 5 a dit:


> Rock
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Le jaune!!!
Bernie Goodneighbour écrit comme une brelle! :rateau:


----------



## Tonton Nestor (29 Novembre 2006)

Le dernier album de Mastodon  ==>





"Officiellement", il s'agit d'un groupe de métal, mais l'écoute révèle des influences beaucoup plus larges, on passe allégrement du rock, au stoner voire au trash...


Pour dévouvrir , voici une E-card avec trois titres dans leur intégralité : http://mastodonrocks.com/ecard/


----------



## Amok (29 Novembre 2006)

fig. 5 a dit:


> Rock
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...Et ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Novembre 2006)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> Louxoooooooor, j'adoooooooooooore  :love:



 Pass&#233; dans Taratata r&#233;cemment, chacun des musiciens v&#234;tu en slip moulant vert sur collants, lunettes fa&#231;on Zobbi la mouche et lui &#224; peu pr&#232;s dans la m&#234;me tenue, avec la moiti&#233; du visage maquill&#233;, portant un boa autour du coup  Un grand moment


----------



## Nobody (29 Novembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Passé dans Taratata récemment, chacun des musiciens vêtu en slip moulant vert sur collants, lunettes façon Zobbi la mouche et lui à peu près dans la même tenue, avec la moitié du visage maquillé, portant un boa autour du coup  Un grand moment




Je les ai vus (Philippe Katerine et le groupe qui l'accompagne: la Secte Machine) aux FrancoFolies de Spa en juillet et, franchement, c'est exceptionnel. S'ils passent dans votre coin, n'hésitez pas un instant: foncez! Katerine est une bête de scène et son groupe est réellement au point. Un vrai spectacle. Ses textes sont très intéressants et sa musique très chouette. A voir et à écouter, sans modération.


----------



## Modern__Thing (29 Novembre 2006)

J'arr&#234;te pas depuis hier soir, c'est vraiment un r&#233;gal &#224; part enti&#232;re   (et c'est rare que j'accroche aussi vite quelque chose de compl&#232;tement neuf pour moi :love: )

j'aime particuli&#232;rement "Louxor J'adore ", "Borderline", "Apr&#232;s moi" et "le 20.03.2005" :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Dark-Tintin (29 Novembre 2006)

My dying bride...
Un p***** de groupe....


----------



## Nobody (29 Novembre 2006)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> "le 20.03.2005" :love: :love: :love:



Tu es en avance: c'est le 20-04-2005.  

J'aime bien ces morceaux-l&#224; aussi. Et "78-2008" aussi. Et "100&#37; V.I.P."

Qui a dit "tu les aimes tous, quoi?"


----------



## freakstepper (29 Novembre 2006)

tout à fait sympathique entre le hiphop, l'abstract, l'electro....
Dabrye "One/Three"


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Novembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> ...Et ?



No future!...


----------



## Captain_X (29 Novembre 2006)

fig. 5 a dit:


> Rock
> 
> 
> 
> ...



cultissime les 2, je me suis fait piquer le trust que j'avais acheter quand j'etais petit à sa sorti


----------



## KARL40 (29 Novembre 2006)

fig. 5 a dit:


> Rock
> 
> ou punk
> 
> ?



Tu ne devrais même pas te poser la question !  

Sinon, en ce moment, le dernier ... And You Will Know Us By The Trail of Dead "So divided" 
Groupe plus qu'imprévisible qui a complètement abandonné son rock noisy pour quelque chose combinant parfaitement le piano et les arpèges électrisés.
Parfait croisement entre Bowie et les Floyd ?

A découvrir en tout cas ......


----------



## KARL40 (29 Novembre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> No future!...



J'ai feuilleté le dernier R'n'F et j'ai vu que le Géant Vert assassinait dans sa chronique le dernier Métal Urbain. Tu l'as écouté ?


----------



## macinside (29 Novembre 2006)

je tourne ça en boucle ...


----------



## iBapt (29 Novembre 2006)

J'aime bien Mypollux, j'avais achet&#233; leur 1er album apr&#232;s les avoir vu &#224; un concert, en premi&#232;re partie de Pleymo, leur 2nd et dernier en date est encore mieux : Contraires


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (29 Novembre 2006)

macinside a dit:


> je tourne ça en boucle ...





*Si tu vas à Séoul*
n'oubliiiiiie pas ton giiilet pare balles.
Reste plannnnqué dans la fouuule
et pour éviiter les balles... SPRINT!


----------



## macinside (29 Novembre 2006)

c'est toi cheval fou en gal&#232;re ?


----------



## teo (30 Novembre 2006)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> J'arrête pas depuis hier soir, c'est vraiment un régal à part entière   (et c'est rare que j'accroche aussi vite quelque chose de complètement neuf pour moi :love: )
> 
> j'aime particulièrement "Louxor J'adore ", "Borderline", "Après moi" et "le 20.03.2005" :love: :love: :love:




Pour moi, c'est l'album d'octobre 2005  Un pote avec qui je bossais l'avait acheté sur le Store direct à sa sortie. Des journées entières à écouter Katerine et Boards of Canada en boucle... et des soirées mémorables à faire chmur les zamis avec _Louxor_ et consorts, ils n'en pouvaient plus  

Depuis je l'écoute un peu moins. Quelques souvenirs temporels colatéraux.

Cet album semble dire: "j'ai fait ça en 24h le nez rempli, on s'est bien marré, un peu foutu de votre gueule mais c'est pour rigoler". Et le pire, c'est que c'est vachement bien foutu et super bien :love:
Les Dionysos à l'Olympia nous avaient gratifiés du refrain sur scène en décembre _"Et je coupe le son... et je remet le son..."_

On verra dans 10 ans. Mais je suis sur que j'aimerai encore


----------



## WebOliver (30 Novembre 2006)

Demain soir... je n'aurai d'yeux que pour elle... 

Lunik, un groupe suisse... qui marche assez fort en ce moment. D&#233;couverts r&#233;cemment, je les connaissais en fait depuis un moment sans avoir cherch&#233; &#224; creuser plus loin. 

Dernier album assez m&#233;lancolique. J'aime.


----------



## naas (30 Novembre 2006)

macinside a dit:


> je tourne ça en boucle ...



c'est celui la ou il y a la chanson de ben jonhson ? j'ai souvenir d'une pochette rouge
le morceau faisait 9"91 et les paroles étaient fantastiques, d'un portée inouïe, je cite:

ben ben ben ben ben ben ben ben ben ben ben ben ben ben ben ben ben ben ben ben ben ben ben ben ben ben ben ben ben ben ben ben ben ben ben ben ben ben ben ben ben ben ben ben ben ben ben ben ben ben ben ben ben ben ben ben ben ben ben ben ben ben ben ben ben ben ben ben ben ben ben ben ben ben ben ben ben ben ben ben ben ben ben ben ben ben ben ben ben ben ben ben ben ben ben ben ben ben ben ben ben ben ben ben ben ben ben ben ben ben ben ben johnson

magnifique :love: :bebe:


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Novembre 2006)

Tiens, si je ressortais ça histoire de se souvenir que le punk français ça valait des points aussi...


----------



## Patamach (30 Novembre 2006)

La new wave 80s "à la francaise".








:style:


----------



## Patamach (30 Novembre 2006)

Et ca aussi tiens j'avais oubli&#233;:







J'aime pas trop la pochette mais le contenu n'a pas trop mal vieilli.

:style:

Surtout interessant pour le tube Disco-Rough, le reste est assez anecdotique ...


----------



## gregtoto (30 Novembre 2006)

le futur groupe de rock Francais:
http://www.autourdelle.net

laissez leur un peu de votre soutien:
http://musique.aol.fr/Rock/autour-d..._amateur/vote_artiste/imprevus-2006/vote.html


c'est vraiment a decouvrir 

a plus et bonne ecoute


----------



## fedo (30 Novembre 2006)

KARL40 a dit:


> Sinon, en ce moment, le dernier ... And You Will Know Us By The Trail of Dead "So divided"
> Groupe plus qu'imprévisible qui a complètement abandonné son rock noisy pour quelque chose combinant parfaitement le piano et les arpèges électrisés.
> Parfait croisement entre Bowie et les Floyd ?
> 
> A découvrir en tout cas ......



ça m'inquiète tout ça, faudra que j'écoute ça avec attention. j'ai peur car le précédent était un ratage quasi total comparé aux albums _madonna_ et _source, tags and codes._


----------



## Patamach (30 Novembre 2006)

fedo a dit:


> &#231;a m'inqui&#232;te tout &#231;a, faudra que j'&#233;coute &#231;a avec attention. j'ai peur car le pr&#233;c&#233;dent &#233;tait un ratage quasi total compar&#233; aux albums _madonna_ et _source, tags and codes._


*
Je confirme. *
Ce dernier album est un navet assez lourd et indigeste, une grosse baudruche psych&#233;d&#233;lique ennuyeuse &#224; souhait.

:sleep:

Mais bon chacun ses go&#251;ts, _les inrocks_ ont r&#233;cemment pondu un super papier sur cet album ... raison de plus pour ne plus lire ce magazine qui a toujours tendance a trouver tout formidable.







D'ailleurs en parlant magazines musicaux je ne saurais trop vous conseiller la lecture (un peu ardue et en anglais) de THE WIRE, sublime mensuel traitant de tous les styles musicaux.

De l'electro au free-jazz en passant par le rock, le rap, la soul et les musiques traditionnelles; THE WIRE est une v&#233;ritable mine d'information qui alimente ma curiosit&#233; depuis 2 ans et cultive ma passion pour la musique.

Le dernier num&#233;ro, disponible en import, propose d'ailleurs leur fameuse compil WIRE TAPPER, num&#233;ro 16, un tr&#233;sor de nouveaux sons et d'explorations sensorielles 











A vos oreilles.

:style:


----------



## Dark-Tintin (30 Novembre 2006)

Soulfly - Prophecy


----------



## freakstepper (30 Novembre 2006)

un morceau vraiment super de j-dilla 
"**** the police" (oui bon je sais c'est de base mais extrêmement efficace!!!!)


----------



## freakstepper (30 Novembre 2006)

de l'électro qui balance, dans tous les sens du terme!!!!!
Split Donna Summer vs Ove Naxx


----------



## Berthold (30 Novembre 2006)

Chaque fois que je d&#233;couvre un album d'Henri Texier, quelle que soie la formation qui l'accompagne, je suis enchant&#233; par le r&#233;sultat.






Ce type sait cr&#233;er une ambiance, un style unique. Que ce soit avec Romano et Sclavis dans les s&#233;ries 'carnets de route', ou, comme l&#224;, Avec Konitz, Swallow &Cie, la patte Texier est l&#224;.

Excellent.


----------



## macinside (30 Novembre 2006)

naas a dit:


> c'est celui la ou il y a la chanson de ben jonhson ? j'ai souvenir d'une pochette rouge
> le morceau faisait 9"91 et les paroles étaient fantastiques, d'un portée inouïe, je cite:
> 
> ben ben ben ben ben ben ben ben ben ben ben ben ben ben ben ben ben ben ben ben ben ben ben ben ben ben ben ben ben ben ben ben ben ben ben ben ben ben ben ben ben ben ben ben ben ben ben ben ben ben ben ben ben ben ben ben ben ben ben ben ben ben ben ben ben ben ben ben ben ben ben ben ben ben ben ben ben ben ben ben ben ben ben ben ben ben ben ben ben ben ben ben ben ben ben ben ben ben ben ben ben ben ben ben ben ben ben ben ben ben ben ben johnson
> ...



non la c'est mick tyson


----------



## Tonton Nestor (30 Novembre 2006)

Opeth - Ghost Reveries.






L'un des meilleurs groupes de métal de ces dernières années, peut être le meilleur groupe de death metal actuel. Un mélange de death brutal et de parties atmosphériques, chantées et généralement acoustiques. 

Leur meilleur album à ce jour étant certainement Blackwater Park. 
Il ne faut pas non plus hésiter à se pencher sur le dyptique Delivrance et Damnation , deux albums sortis à quelques mois d'intervalle : d'un côté un album de death ultra violent, de l'autre un album entiérement acoustique. 


Quelques titres en écoute sur leur blog MySpace : http://www.myspace.com/opeth


----------



## naas (30 Novembre 2006)

macinside a dit:


> non la c'est mick tyson



pushing on the left pushing on the right, mike mike mike mike tyson !
c'est ça ? :love:


----------



## bompi (30 Novembre 2006)

Patamach a dit:


> Et ca aussi tiens j'avais oublié:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Je cherche ce disque depuis des lustres ... Je n'ai que Paris-Tokyo et Disco Rough, justement ...
J'aime toujours ...  J'ai toujours aimé les mathématiques (modernes, à la Bourbaki )
Je cherche aussi désespérément le disque de Casino Music (ça aussi c'était cool).


----------



## maousse (1 Décembre 2006)

:love:


----------



## macarel (1 Décembre 2006)

Pour passer le corv&#233;e de l'aspirateur et autres d&#233;lices m&#233;nag&#232;res (RTT c'est bien, mais alors la contrepartie..... ) je vais &#233;couter l'ind&#233;boulonable Bob Schneider sur "Lonelyland"
Je sais que j'en ai parl&#233; souvent d&#233;j&#224;, mais je ne m'en lasse pas. Ce qui est rigolo, je n'ai jamais eu de r&#233;action sur c chanteur (bon ou mauvais).
Personne conna&#238;t/s"y interesse? 
Enfin, l'aspirateur m'appelle   :mouais:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (1 Décembre 2006)

Patamach a dit:


> La new wave 80s "à la francaise".
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: 

Des textes d'une rare intelligence qui enterrent des wagons entiers de groupes Français de l'époque ou actuels... N'est pas Philippe Pascal qui veut...


----------



## garsducalvados (1 Décembre 2006)

Voil&#224; hisitoire d'&#233;couter de gros tube qui groove et qui font bouger grave.
J'adore trop la ligne de basse - batterie, les rythmique piano guitare (funky  ).
ET bien entendu la voix de J-Kay
Petit passage >>> JAMI


----------



## Ed_the_Head (1 Décembre 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Tiens, si je ressortais &#231;a histoire de se souvenir que le punk fran&#231;ais &#231;a valait des points aussi...
> 
> http://starshooter.best.free.fr/images/album1/album.gif






Et dire que j'ai d&#251; me s&#233;parer de mes vinyles de starshooter...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (1 Décembre 2006)

Je parlais de Marquis de Sade, beef-nose!


----------



## Ed_the_Head (1 Décembre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Je parlais de Marquis de Sade, beef-nose!


Pla&#238;t-il?


----------



## Melounette (1 Décembre 2006)

Bon, je sens que je vais me faire huer, mais m'en fous, j'prends le risque.:rateau:




Le premier groupe de Jacno et Elli Medeiros, je crois. J'ai &#233;cout&#233; &#231;a ce matin. Bon certes il a &#233;t&#233; assimil&#233; au mouvement punk (le root, celui de fin 70's), alors que &#231;a s'approche bien bien du rock gentil des 60's. C'est dr&#244;le.
Le mouvement punk, je l'ai effleur&#233; vu que trop petite, mais je me souviens quand m&#234;me du Festival Punk &#224; Mont de Marsan, vu qu'on habitait l&#224;-bas &#224; l'&#233;poque, pas loin des concerts. Avec mes soeurs, qui n'avaient pas eu le droit d'y aller (ma m&#232;re croyait que les punks faisaient la traite des blanches:modo, on &#233;tait all&#233; &#233;couter derri&#232;re le mur au fond du jardin. Je ne me souviens que de Police, mais apr&#232;s, j'ai r&#233;&#233;cout&#233; les disques de mes grandes soeurs, dont celui-ci. M'enfin, c'&#233;tait trop tard, Plastic Bertrand &#233;tait pass&#233; par l&#224;, a tout pourri:rateau:. Rien &#224; voir avec l'effervescence de cette &#233;poque.
Je suis n&#233;e trop tard pour tout un tas de choses, fais chier...
(Je cherche un lien pour vous faire &#233;couter un bout)
Edit : Je vous ai trouv&#233; Boozy Creed sur Radioblog. Pas mon pr&#233;f&#233;r&#233;, mais bon, d&#233;j&#224; c'est dr&#244;le. Si vous comprenez quelque chose &#224; la pur&#233;e anglaise que nous sert Elli, vous me dites.


----------



## Patamach (1 Décembre 2006)

​


----------



## IceandFire (1 Décembre 2006)

les excellents The sundays...3 albums et puis plus rien....


----------



## PATOCHMAN (1 Décembre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> Bon, je sens que je vais me faire huer, mais m'en fous, j'prends le risque.:rateau:


Maiiiiiiiiiis non, gamine... On les aime bien les stinky toys... :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (1 Décembre 2006)

macarel a dit:


> Pour passer le corvée de l'aspirateur et autres délices ménagères (RTT c'est bien, mais alors la contrepartie..... ) je vais écouter l'indéboulonable Bob Schneider sur "Lonelyland"
> Je sais que j'en ai parlé souvent déjà, mais je ne m'en lasse pas. Ce qui est rigolo, je n'ai jamais eu de réaction sur c chanteur (bon ou mauvais).
> Personne connaît/s"y interesse?
> Enfin, l'aspirateur m'appelle   :mouais:



Ah si Bob Schneider, moi j'aime bien. J'ai un acoustique de Big Blue Sea que j'adore et tout un tas de trucs qui sont biens.


----------



## Fab'Fab (1 Décembre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Maiiiiiiiiiis non, gamine... On les aime bien les stinky toys... :love: :love: :love:




Ah bon?:sleep:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (1 Décembre 2006)

Oui, toi, non... Bon... Voilà... :sleep: aussi


----------



## Fab'Fab (1 Décembre 2006)

Non, mais parce que quand même, Stinky Toys... :rose:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (1 Décembre 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Non, mais parce que quand même, Stinky Toys... :rose:


Ah, c'est sûr que si tu ne les nettoies pas après...


----------



## Melounette (1 Décembre 2006)

Pfff, on est toujours trahi par les siens.:mouais:
Oui bon, d'accord, c'est pas le meilleur de cette période, mais m'en fous j'assume. Et puis il faut voir ça comme un défouloir du matin, un remue-croupion tout simple.
Et en prime je te proute Fabounet.
Sexe, drugs, et violence. And no future.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Non, mais.


----------



## Fab'Fab (1 Décembre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> Pfff, on est toujours trahi par les siens.:mouais:
> Oui bon, d'accord, c'est pas le meilleur de cette période, mais m'en fous j'assume. Et puis il faut voir ça comme un défouloir du matin, un remue-croupion tout simple.
> Et en prime je te proute Fabounet.
> Sexe, drugs, et violence. And no future.
> ...



Nan, No future, c'est ça:









Pas les Stinky machins...


----------



## fedo (1 Décembre 2006)

> Sexe, drugs, et violence. And no future.



ah c'est un jeu j'avais pas compris, faut rayer les mentions inutiles 

disons que nashville pussy correspond mieux à la définition:





*explicit lyrics :afraid:
*c'est en résumé du gros rock qui tâche influence punk/ACDC.


----------



## IceandFire (1 Décembre 2006)

avec le fameux : go mother ****er go !  :love:   ils sont adorables dans la vie cela dit


----------



## KARL40 (1 Décembre 2006)

Punk et reggae avec "babylon's burning"


----------



## Dark-Tintin (1 Décembre 2006)

Gronibarrrrrd !    







Inclu "Chérie, aurais-tu l'obligeance d'écarter les fesses" et bien d'autres !  :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## Aurélie85 (1 Décembre 2006)

Bon, ok on voit rien, c'est tout flou... The Bloodhound Gang - HOORAYforBOOBIES.​
Le truc gribouillé sur la pochette, c'est un ôtôgraf de Jimmy Pop que j'ai embrassé fougueusement à sa sortie de concert, en 2000, à Paléo, du haut de mes quelques ans... J'en suis encore toute émoustillée. Pis je crois que j'ai jamais autant ris avec ma soeur qu'en écoutant "that cough came with a prize", morceau où on peut écouter avec plaisir pendant 14 secondes Jimmy qui tousse et crache. (N.B, en 2000, j'avais 15 ans et ma soeur 34... hum hum... mais qu'est-ce qu'on a rit!). Sinon, je suis toujours autant fane de "the bad touch", c'était le gros gros délire à l'époque sur ce titre...
Ce n'est que bien plus tard que j'ai commencé à comprendre quelque peu les paroles... Ben, j'étais toujours autant fane après! :love: 

[YOUTUBE]F7IPpcX0wOM&[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Melounette (1 Décembre 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Nan, No future, c'est ça:
> 
> _Sex pistols hypra connus de base de qui se fout de ma djeule_
> 
> ...


Non, mais je parlais du punk français. Du mouvement de dedans la France. Evidemment, les sex Pistols, c'est LA référence. Mais bon....si on essaie de sortir des sentiers battus, voilà quoi.:rose: Bin, tiens ! Faites donc mon éducation punk, bande de vieux schnoks. Au lieu de me faire porter le bonnet d'âne.:rose: 
Ouin.

Pour la peine, j'ai réécouté ça :






Là, y a plus rien à dire. Sauf que personne ne fait mieux que moi l'intro de Money. Na. Prout.
Et je vous conseille la une et la deuze...enfin dans mon état, c'était cool.:rateau: (J'aime bien les cloches)
Et j'laisse tomber l'punk et d'écouter mes vieilles cassettes qui tournent au ralenti tellement elles ont vieilli.:casse:


----------



## fedo (2 Décembre 2006)

> The Bloodhound Gang



j'aime bien le titre _along comes mary_ de ceux là, certes commercial mais plaisant, et les clips sont toujours drôles.



> Evidemment, les sex Pistols, c'est LA référence



la référence marketing . pour le reste Black Flag et le punk US c'est quand même une pointure au dessus. même si on en parle pas tous les mois dans rock & folk...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2006)

Patamach a dit:


> La new wave 80s "à la francaise".
> 
> Marquis
> :style:


 :love: 

Bon. il y avait aussi *cela*, mais qui s'en souvient?...


----------



## IceandFire (2 Décembre 2006)

ou&#233; quand m&#234;me   taxi girl, avec mirways et daniel darc


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2006)

IceandFire a dit:


> oué quand même   taxi girl, avec mirways et daniel darc


  

C'etait, à mon époque, tjs Paris, P A R I S , avant le* NY NY*  de Nina


----------



## macarel (2 Décembre 2006)

Pour ce samadi matin ranquille, j'ai sortie Fay LOVSKY sur "Origami".
Chanteuse n&#233;erlandaise qui faisait des disques tr&#232;s sympas avec un minimum de mat&#233;riel, genre petit clavier Casio.
En plus, elle &#233;tait (est?) tr&#232;s joli, m&#234;me que je suis tombe amoureux comme un fou &#224; l'&#233;poque  :love: :love: 
Si vous aimez les chanteuses et avez la possibilit&#233; de l'&#233;couter...
Tout ce que j'ai trouv&#233; en fran&#231;ais sur le net c'est &#231;a (elle est donc toujours active dans le circuit 'ludique' , ce que je ne savais pas)
http://www.laguitare.com/2006/concert_paris_guitare_juin.html


----------



## Patamach (2 Décembre 2006)

Sinon des années 8O, qui se souvient de Lizzy, hégérie New-Yorkaise au rock - no wave accerbé ??








:style:


----------



## IceandFire (2 Décembre 2006)

moi !  la pauvre elle est d&#233;c&#233;d&#233;e... elle chantait : " mais ou sont pass&#233; les gazelles"


----------



## bompi (2 Décembre 2006)

Moi z'aussi, je m'en souviens ... Elle avait un côté sympathique. C'était la femme du gars de ZE Records. Lequel s'est relancé récemment (comme en témoigne la pochette montrée par Patamach).
Et justement, c'était sur ZE qu'était édité Casino Music. Malheureusement, il ne semble pas disposé à le rééditer.
J'ai racheté un disque de Was (not was),




toujours chez ZE, ainsi que quelques compils qui n'ont pas _que_ bien vieilli 

Dans mon Shuffle, exactement maintenant, une autre  curiosité _eighties_, "Broken English" par Winston Tong (ex- de Tuxedo Moon) :









Assez curieux.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (2 Décembre 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Bon je préviens c'est du Black Metal donc tout le monde va pas aimer... :D
> 
> [/QUOTE]
> 
> :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D .... Nââââââân!?! :D


----------



## jphg (2 Décembre 2006)

Atari Teenage Riot
1992-2000///////////

Genre : digital hardcore (qui déchire bien les oreilles)


----------



## PATOCHMAN (2 Décembre 2006)

jphg a dit:


> Genre : digital hardcore (qui déchire bien les oreilles)


(... De la race de sa mère en short.) J'ai juste, là?...


----------



## jphg (2 Décembre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> (... De la race de sa mère en short.) J'ai juste, là?...



J'allais le dire !!
Je me disais que je n'avais pas assez bien décrit le style, merci de ta participation.


----------



## Stargazer (2 Décembre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> (... De la race de sa m&#232;re en short.) J'ai juste, l&#224;?...



T'as oubli&#233; _sur la banquise_ &#224; la fin !


----------



## fedo (2 Décembre 2006)

> Atari Teenage Riot


g&#233;nial.






j'ai &#231;a chez moi. &#231;a d&#233;m&#233;nage terrible dans un style techno punk hardcore frappa dingue.
attention oreilles sensibles s'abstenir, c'est pas m&#233;lodique du tout, festival dissonant et distorsion garantie + hurlements f&#233;minins .


----------



## PATOCHMAN (2 Décembre 2006)

jphg a dit:


> J'allais le dire !!
> Je me disais que je n'avais pas assez bien décrit le style, merci de ta participation.



Bah... Moi, tu sais... Dès que je peux rendre service, ma journée s'illumine...


----------



## silvio (2 Décembre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Bah... Moi, tu sais... Dès que je peux rendre service, ma journée s'illumine...



ben tiens ....   
 

Mick Jones et Tony James(*) proposent sous le nom de Carbon/Silicon pas moins de 26 morceaux gratuits ... :love: :love: 
Je commence l'écoute ....  

(*) respectivement ex-clash et ex-Generation X, pour les sourds et les malcomprenants


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2006)

Allez un peu de reggae d'Afrique avec Tiken Jah Fakoly que j'ai découvert il ya quelques années comme première partie de je ne sais plus quel concert car il a volé la vedette à la superstar  

J'viens de trouver plein de vidéos sur youtube :love: 

Bon ben il est l'héritier d'Alpha Blondy, il vient lui aussi de Côte d'Ivoire et j'adore sa façon simple de dire en gros "on est dans la merde". 

Mon pays va mal

Et puis bon, après la journée d'hier de lutte contre le SIDA, une petite pensée pour la malaria ... 

[YOUTUBE]Ah9IrDI4Wuo&mode[/YOUTUBE]

The Roll Back Malaria Concert : il est entier sur youtube.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (2 Décembre 2006)

*Une pochette &#224; vomir*
mais un contenu des plus sympathiques.

Hard Normal Daddy, sorti en 1997 est le troisi&#232;me album de Squarepusher, nom incontournable du catalogue de WARP records. Avec sa Drum'n'Bass exp&#233;rimentale et jazzy, tant&#244;t furieuse tant&#244;t m&#233;lodique et attachante on est aux antipodes des conventions et des tendances.


Un album assez accessible (compar&#233; &#224; d'autres comme Ultravisitor ou Do You Know Squarepusher, plus difficiles d'approche) tout comme son dernier sorti en octobre o&#249; l'on sent bien la culture jazz du monsieur et son go&#251;t pour la basse et les percus .
Sa musique n'a pas pris une ride. 

Tant mieux.


----------



## Patamach (3 Décembre 2006)

Allez.
Un peu de pop lumineuse pour se r&#233;veiller en ce matin brumeux.
Parmis ce qui se fait de mieux d'ailleurs.






:style:


----------



## IceandFire (3 Décembre 2006)

:love: very good taste


----------



## IceandFire (3 Décembre 2006)

l&#224; manan...ptit caf&#233;, dehors la temp&#234;te...
j'adore ce Monsieur....


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (3 Décembre 2006)

*Very bad*
taste !





:hein:


----------



## Dark-Tintin (3 Décembre 2006)

AFI- Decemberunderground 

Du punk-émo


----------



## Patamach (3 Décembre 2006)

IceandFire a dit:


> William Sheller





-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:


> *Very bad*
> taste !
> 
> 
> ...



Presque d'accord avec lpfds

Du Monsieur n'est &#224; sauver qu'un seul album, quasi introuvable, jamais re&#233;dit&#233;, son premier: *Lux Aeterna.*

* Edit*: un extrait ici (real player), tir&#233; de l'excellente compil Dirty Diamonds Vol II

Cet album uniquement instrumental compos&#233; pour le mariage de son meilleur ami a &#233;t&#233; pill&#233; par les groupes de Hip Hop east coast (Deltron 3030) et pas mal d'artistes du label Anticon.

Si qqn le trouve 
&#224; jamais je l'aimerai.


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (3 Décembre 2006)

pour d&#233;couvrir "mad world" sur un pub d'xbox 360 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UnSTlOaVXSc


----------



## jphg (3 Décembre 2006)

Patamach a dit:


> Allez.
> Un peu de pop lumineuse pour se réveiller en ce matin brumeux.
> Parmi ce qui se fait de mieux d'ailleurs.



aaaaah ! oui !

mais celui que je préférais (en fait que j'ai découvert en premier), c'est celui-là :






(mmmh ça sent bon le voyage scolaire en Angleterre)

edit : l'image provient de ce site  où une fille, appelée Wendy vraisembablement, répertorie toutes les chansons dans lesquelles le nom "Wendy" apparaît.


----------



## naas (3 Décembre 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:


> *Very bad*
> taste !


tooth paste


----------



## IceandFire (3 Décembre 2006)

l'album plus haut des housemartins est une compil  donc t'as quasi tout les albums donc les 2


----------



## jphg (3 Décembre 2006)

IceandFire a dit:


> l'album plus haut des housemartins est une compil  donc t'as quasi tout les albums donc les 2



c'est clair que c'est pas dur d'avoir la totale avec les housemartins&#8230;

la chanson sur laquelle j'avais craqu&#233; : Five get over excited (lyrics ici)
(d&#233;couverte dans l'&#233;mission de 1986-7, "des clips pour mon quatre heures" pr&#233;sent&#233;e par Alexandre Debanne, avec une moustache et dans un studio de radio)

edit : et le clip est ici, yeah !!!! (notez les polos boutonn&#233;s &#224; fond, et les muppets !)


----------



## IceandFire (3 Décembre 2006)

qui aurait dit qu'un des membres deviendrait Fat Boss Slim   et paul heaton chanteur des beautiful south avec le batteur...


----------



## jphg (3 Décembre 2006)

IceandFire a dit:


> qui aurait dit qu'un des membres deviendrait Fat Boss Slim   et paul huton chanteur des beautiful south avec le batteur...



ouais, mais pour FatBoy Slim (Norman Cook), il y avait quand même un indice du temps des House : dans un reportage sur eux (vas-y, trouve la date !), on voyait Paul Heaton faire la visite de leur [studio ?, appartement ?, local à tout faire ?] et tomber sur Norman Cook. Celui-ci était justement en train de mixer des trucs aux platines et Paul Heaton de le lancer comme ça "vas-y Norman, montre-nous comment ça marche". mort de rire !

tout savoir sur les Housemartins


----------



## teo (3 Décembre 2006)

Comme &#231;a on les aura tous, ce matin, je me suis r&#233;veill&#233; avec un bout de *London 0 Hull 4* 







_jphg, cool de te voir par ici  Et sur last.fm aussi ? _


----------



## IceandFire (3 Décembre 2006)

h&#233;h&#233;h&#233;   en parlant de last, je peux plus mettre d'avatar...


----------



## teo (3 Décembre 2006)

IceandFire a dit:


> héhéhé   en parlant de last, je peux plus mettre d'avatar...



_Tu as un forum et un sujet Bug sur Last.fm/macgeneration  on tachera d'y répondre _


----------



## IceandFire (3 Décembre 2006)

Merchi


----------



## jphg (3 Décembre 2006)

teo a dit:


> _jphg, cool de te voir par ici  Et sur last.fm aussi ? _



hello
sur Last, oui/non, je sais pas, j'ai zappé le truc machin dans la barre des menus
mais je vais voir comment je peux faire pour le remettre (d'ailleurs j'ai jamais compris comment marchait Last FM, mais c vrai que je ne m'y suis pas trop penché sérieusement.) et mon disque dur est tjs crashé, malgré un espoir hier mais non  (il a monté. mais apparemment il bloque sur un secteur du disque)


----------



## Ed_the_Head (3 Décembre 2006)

IceandFire a dit:


> h&#233;h&#233;h&#233;   en parlant de last, je peux plus mettre d'avatar...


T'as d&#233;j&#224; mis &#224; jour tes amis, c'est beaucoup. Encore 6 mois pour l'avatar?


----------



## IceandFire (3 Décembre 2006)

(escroc vas!)  Ruuumm...


----------



## jphg (3 Décembre 2006)

voilà (se caler à 03:10) la vidéo dans laquelle Norman Cook montre à Paul Heaton comment ça marche les platines.


----------



## 222diablo222 (3 Décembre 2006)

Un des meilleurs albums de rap existant à ce jour...Des textes magnifiques et très bien construits, des thèmes définis...ce CD est à écouter.

On est bien loin du rap commercial actuel qui privilègie le fric.
Keny Arkana fait passer des messages que vous n'écouteriez pas si on vous en parlait normalement...que vous ne liriez pas si on vous les écrivait.

Des instrus variées, des paroles magnifiques, des bonnes idées et une bonne consience: cet album est à écouter absolument.​


----------



## tweek (3 Décembre 2006)

Meh. :love: :love:


----------



## teo (4 Décembre 2006)

jphg a dit:


> voilà (se caler à 03:10) la vidéo dans laquelle Norman Cook montre à Paul Heaton comment ça marche les platines.



Il fait un mash-up de Clash et Run DMC: Clash-DMC
Trop fort  Trop court aussi 
merci pour le lien


----------



## alèm (4 Décembre 2006)

Par la Faute &#224; teo







mais bon, &#231;a fait du bien dans ma t&#234;teeeeeeeeeuu


----------



## Anonyme (4 Décembre 2006)

Alamo Race Track - Black Cat John Brown


----------



## Aurélie85 (4 Décembre 2006)

DJ Kicks, Erlend Oye, le titre "2D2F" de Avenue D...  

A fond dans le m&#233;tro sur le popod!!!! 

Il me faut apr&#232;s toujours quelques minutes pour revenir &#224; la dure r&#233;alit&#233; de la vie universitaire quand j'enl&#232;ve mon casque... Mais j'adore m'&#233;vader sur le trajet. J'en ai bien besoin.

Sexy Lied!


----------



## silvio (4 Décembre 2006)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> ​
> Il me faut après toujours quelques minutes pour revenir à la dure réalité de la vie universitaire quand j'enlève mon casque...



La dure quoi ??? :mouais:


----------



## Mental Maelstrom (4 Décembre 2006)




----------



## naas (4 Décembre 2006)

Muse/black hole & revelations/map of the problematique 
http://www.muse.mu/index.php ->media -> black hole & revelations -> listen


----------



## teo (5 Décembre 2006)

fig. 5 a dit:


> Alamo Race Track - Black Cat John Brown



Je connais un _vert_ &#224; qui tu devrais envoyer la r&#233;f&#233;rence 


_MP: j'esp&#232;re que les Troyens vont bien _


Pour se mettre de bonne humeur, j'ai d&#233;j&#224; longuement parl&#233; de ce groupe trop m&#233;connu:
Chumbawamba, avec _Give the anarchist a cigarette_, sur *Anarchy*.






Un m&#233;lange de pop-folk-punk matin&#233;e de textes provocateurs et revendicatifs. Tr&#232;s engag&#233;s politiquement, socialement.
Salutaires &#224; l'&#233;poque (depuis 1984 je crois, sous Thatcher). Toujours d'actualit&#233;.
Si le rock a une conscience, j'irai le chercher chez eux, plutot que dans la Bono attitude.

Un iPod _Chumbawamba_  

En formation plus r&#233;duite et acoustique depuis un certain temps. A ne pas manquer.


----------



## Modern__Thing (5 Décembre 2006)

Ils ont quand meme eu un tube bien connu (du moins en Australie/Nouvelle Zelande ou je vivais a l'epoque - je sais pas trop par ici ce que ca donnait) "Tubthumper" que je trouvais assez terrible d'ailleurs :love:

Hehe, merci pour le lien Teo


----------



## Patamach (5 Décembre 2006)

naas a dit:


> Muse/black hole & revelations/map of the problematique
> http://www.muse.mu/index.php ->media -> black hole & revelations -> listen




Je profite du post de naas pour &#233;crire qqs lignes d&#233;sagr&#233;ables sur Muse:

*Ce groupe archi-surestim&#233; qui vend des wagons de disques est pour moi une &#233;nigme.*

A part un 1er album ou seule la voix surnageait difficilement, Muse est &#224; mon sens tout ce qui se fait de pire en rock: un style atrocement pompier et d&#233;mago (pianos &#224; gogo, cordes mielleuses et grosses guitares pour faire jeune) qui singe les anciens comme les nouveaux (Radiohead et Jeff Buckley pour la voix) mais sans r&#233;elle inspiration.

Une vaste arnaque marketing o&#249; _"il y aura toujours quelques vieux critiques pour essayer de transformer la baudruche en lanterne, et quelques jeunes en d&#233;tresse pour s'accrocher &#224; cette bou&#233;e crev&#233;e" (S.Deschamps)


_Pour conclure je pr&#233;cise que je ne dis pas que c'est nul mais juste que je n'aime pas du tout ...  ... _"chacun mes go&#251;ts"_ comme disais Jean


----------



## Modern__Thing (5 Décembre 2006)

Pour le moment j'ecoute Radiohead (avec mon nouvooooooo Shuffle :love: :love: :love: ) et c'est l'intemporel Karma Police 

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V2tVublax0k[/youtube]

Je ne m'en lasse vraiment pas  je trouve d'ailleurs que OK Computer est l'un de leur meilleurs albums...





Edith - Mon lien YouTube marche po, j'y comprends rien :mouais: (tout etait bien mis pourtant :rateau: )​


----------



## naas (5 Décembre 2006)

Patamach a dit:


> Je profite du post de naas pour &#233;crire qqs lignes d&#233;sagr&#233;ables sur Muse: ....gna gna gna....


j'ai un copain au boulot pareil, il ne peux pas les encaisser  "ooooh i hate them they're horrible"  il serait plus de la veine des http://www.dropkickmurphys.com/
mais bon si c'est une &#233;nigme pour toi c'est pas bein grave hein du moment que j'aime bien hein


----------



## naas (5 Décembre 2006)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> Edith - Mon lien YouTube marche po, j'y comprends rien :mouais: (tout etait bien mis pourtant :rateau: )


très bizarre car un copier coller de ton lien fait declencher youtube sans problèmes
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V2tVublax0k :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Décembre 2006)

Matt Eliott - Failing Songs​


----------



## IceandFire (5 Décembre 2006)




----------



## richard-deux (5 Décembre 2006)

J'écoute le fils de...


----------



## Patamach (5 Décembre 2006)

*Bark Psychosis* - Codename: Dustsucker

Entre post-rock et ambient, un groupe trop m&#233;connu mais superbe. Parmi ce qui se fait de mieux dans le genre.

Extrait musical (sur bleep.com)













:style:


----------



## teo (5 Décembre 2006)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> Ils ont quand meme eu un tube bien connu (du moins en Australie/Nouvelle Zelande ou je vivais a l'epoque - je sais pas trop par ici ce que ca donnait) "Tubthumper" que je trouvais assez terrible d'ailleurs :love:
> 
> Hehe, merci pour le lien Teo



Oué, y'a même une version française* que j'adore qu'on avait beaucoup entendu sur Couleur 3 à l'époque. On la trouve en téléchargement gratuit, sur un de leur site il me semble, avec quelques autres versions dont une version Country tout aussi drôle et excellente. Ce groupe est mythique 
Y'a un an je vous conseillais leur album de chansons contre la guerre, je persiste. C'est toujours d'actualités  Et c'est étonnamment disponible sur le Store 
_*On me renverse, je me relève, on ne m'arrêtera jamais..._
Je conseille aux intéressé-es de découvrir les albums _Shhh_ et _Anarchy_. Et lisez leurs textes.

Et puis là, un petit frisson, iTunes m'a gratifié d'un *No no thank's no* de Serge Gainsbourg sur _Confidentiel_. Ce morceau m'émeut à chaque fois. Plus loin, des souvenirs d'une métisse nommée *Elaeudanla téïtéïa* me remontent du collège. Pitin, elle était belle et la blonde Hélène qui ne la quittait jamais, l'était tout aussi. Black is beautiful.





*** Friskynews: pour les non-abonnés, le Podcast #59 est dispo sur leur site***​


----------



## Ed_the_Head (6 Décembre 2006)

On m'a fait un tr&#232;s joli cadeau, hier soir. Il s'agit d'un cd, enfin de 4.
Ouaip, 4 d'un coup et dans la m&#234;me boite. :love:

Bon, c'est une compil'. Dans ma discoth&#232;que, j'ai pas beaucoup de compil'. Trop cher. 
Ben oui, j'ai du mal &#224; ne pas acheter un ou deux albums de chaque artiste pr&#233;sent sur la compilation. 



​
Bon, le coffret est moche, le livret est minimaliste, 3 CD sur 4 ne sont pas dans la CDDB et la moiti&#233; des groupes &#233;taient pr&#233;sents sur des compilations pr&#233;c&#233;dentes. 
Comme celle-ci : 



Pour ceux qui ne voient pas clair, il s'agit de "It's a french ska reggae party, 1, 2 & 3".

On retrouve aussi Parabellum, anc&#234;tre la sc&#232;ne alternative fran&#231;aise... Marrant.

Mais c'est sympa. Tr&#232;s sympa, puisque je ne connais pas l'autre moiti&#233;. Une chanson de Djembi, 6 mn de didjeridoo. 
Et firecrackers, un rock &#233;nergique et qui sonne. 
Je n'aurais pas achet&#233; "Pas vu &#224; la TV". Ca aurait &#233;t&#233; dommage.


----------



## IceandFire (6 Décembre 2006)

Moi aussi j'ai des beaux coffrets d'abord   :love: .... j'ai mis le live l&#224;  :style: :king:


----------



## IceandFire (6 Décembre 2006)

les excellents The House Of Love et la c&#233;l&#232;bre Chanson...

Christine - Still walking at me 
Still talking at me 
Christine - Such a sense of loss 
and the baby cried 
Christine 
Christine 

And the whole world dragged us down 
The whole world turned aside 

 Christine - You're in deep, pristine 
- With a god-like glow 
Christine - Christine - Heart and the glory and me 
Chaos and the big sea 

Christine - Still walking at me 
Still talking at me 
Christine 
Christine 
Christine 

And the whole world dragged us down 
Not a sonnet not a sound 
And the whole world turned aside 
The cruelest hand just turned an eye 

Christine :love:


----------



## Patamach (6 Décembre 2006)

J'ai raté ça l'année dernière.

Un jeu organisé par Virgin, il faut trouver le nom de 74 groupes cachés dans cette image!!  :affraid:

J'ai du en trouver 50 à tout peter. Mais c'est pas mal foutu.

:mouais:


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Décembre 2006)

eh bien franchement, j'adore.


Mais c'est peut-être à cause de mon adiction pour les musiques de dépressifs... :rateau:


----------



## Modern__Thing (6 Décembre 2006)

teo a dit:


> Oué, y'a même une version française* que j'adore qu'on avait beaucoup entendu sur Couleur 3 à l'époque. On la trouve en téléchargement gratuit, sur un de leur site il me semble, avec quelques autres versions dont une version Country tout aussi drôle et excellente.



tiens je ne savais pas  j'irai voir, merci du tuyau 



			
				teo a dit:
			
		

> Un mélange de pop-folk-punk matinée de textes provocateurs et revendicatifs. Très engagés politiquement, socialement.
> Salutaires à l'époque (depuis 1984 je crois, sous Thatcher). Toujours d'actualité.
> Si le rock a une conscience, j'irai le chercher chez eux, plutot que dans la Bono attitude.



y z'ont l'air, j'me disais un peu en voyant leur site


----------



## Ed_the_Head (6 Décembre 2006)

Patamach a dit:


> J'ai raté ça l'année dernière.
> 
> Un jeu organisé par Virgin, il faut trouver le nom de 74 groupes cachés dans cette image!!  :affraid:
> 
> ...


Chaud, tr&#232;s tr&#232;s chaud. 
T'aurais pas le listing de ces groupes?


----------



## macarel (6 Décembre 2006)

P$$$n, c'est balaise ce truc :mouais:


----------



## Patamach (6 Décembre 2006)

macarel a dit:


> P$$$n, c'est balaise ce truc :mouais:



La r&#233;ponse ici.





Je m'en veux de ne pas avoir trouv&#233; les Pixies, Red Hot Chilli Pepers et Blur!!


----------



## naas (6 Décembre 2006)

tu as la photo pour 2007 ?


----------



## Patamach (7 Décembre 2006)

naas a dit:


> tu as la photo pour 2007 ?



Bien sur


----------



## naas (7 Décembre 2006)

Patamach a dit:


> Bien sur



Tudju Impressionnante la liste


----------



## IceandFire (7 Décembre 2006)

sweet liverpool...:style: :king: :love:


----------



## Patamach (7 Décembre 2006)

*Einstürzende Neubauten* - Sabrina

Tiré de l'album "Silence is Sexy", album assez réussi même si certains tracks en allemand sont un peu bizarres au premier abord.

Le clip, assez effrayant:

[YOUTUBE]_TssuSYrxVI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## IceandFire (7 Décembre 2006)

quelque chose de plus beau :love: :style:
l'excellente compil import US...


----------



## naas (7 Décembre 2006)

Patamach a dit:


> *Einstürzende Neubauten*...


j'ai jamais  réussi à prononcer ce foutu groupe correctement :rateau:


----------



## IceandFire (7 Décembre 2006)

Les fabuleux...


----------



## IceandFire (7 Décembre 2006)

Les non moins excellents...


----------



## alèm (7 Décembre 2006)

naas a dit:


> j'ai jamais  réussi à prononcer ce foutu groupe correctement :rateau:




faut dire, selon l'orthographe allemande, tu peux aussi écrire Einstuerzende Neubauten et ils ne s'en sont pas privés donc...


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Décembre 2006)

Je ne sais pas ce qui m'a pris en rentrant...


----------



## IceandFire (7 Décembre 2006)

ah oui effectivement


----------



## SirG (7 Décembre 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Je ne sais pas ce qui m'a pris en rentrant...




Au contraire. Superbe album qui passe très souvent chez moi.


----------



## maousse (7 Décembre 2006)

vous voulez un truc pour les images de pochette d'amazon ?
(juste pour &#233;viter les blancs et les trop grosses images)
Pour reprendre celle de fab' au dessus
avec l'url :

```
http://ec1.images-amazon.com/images/P/B00004UOVR.08._SS500_SCLZZZZZZZ_V1127963023_.jpg
```
le 500, c'est la largeur de l'image en pixels, il suffit de caler un petit 350 (ou 322, ou 267, ce qu'on veut) &#224; la place, et on obtient une jolie image pas &#233;norme, qui se met &#224; la taille voulue. Magique ! :rateau: 


Sinon, pour rester dans le sujet, j'&#233;coute pas mal &#231;a ces temps-ci :


----------



## yvos (7 Décembre 2006)

The Black Heart Procession, qui sévit depuis quelques années et a fait quelques superbes disques. Ambiance assez noire et mélancolique.

Nouvel EP:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (7 Décembre 2006)

maousse a dit:


> vous voulez un truc pour les images de pochette d'amazon ?
> (juste pour éviter les blancs et les trop grosses images)
> Pour reprendre celle de fab' au dessus
> avec l'url :
> ...



A éviter : remplacer le 500 par 50000... ça rame.


----------



## naas (7 Décembre 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Je ne sais pas ce qui m'a pris en rentrant...


oui là c'est vrai que ...


----------



## naas (7 Décembre 2006)

maousse a dit:


> Sinon, pour rester dans le sujet, j'&#233;coute pas mal &#231;a ces temps-ci :


l'album est t&#233;l&#233;chargeable gratuitement sur son site


----------



## fedo (8 Décembre 2006)

> The Black Heart Procession, qui sévit depuis quelques années et a fait quelques superbes disques



ouaip excellent groupe de san diego.

je conseille particulièrement _amore del tropicio_ de 2002:





bon c'est pas de la musique de fête, c'est assez mélancolique.
en revanche le dernier en date _the spell_ est clairement une déception.


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Décembre 2006)

yvos a dit:


> The Black Heart Procession, qui sévit depuis quelques années et a fait quelques superbes disques. Ambiance assez noire et mélancolique.
> 
> Nouvel EP:



Fabuleux!
Tu connais le Fish Tank d'Isis & Aerogramme?
Pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas, le principe des Fish Tank Sessions c'est de mettre deux groupes dans un studio et d'enregistrer ce qui se passe puis d'en tirer un album.


----------



## Patamach (8 Décembre 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Fabuleux!
> Tu connais le Fish Tank d'Isis & Aerogramme?
> Pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas, le principe des Fish Tank Sessions c'est de mettre deux groupes dans un studio et d'enregistrer ce qui se passe puis d'en tirer un album.



Je ne connais pas celui d'Isis mais celui de Sonic Youth est très bon.


----------



## alèm (8 Décembre 2006)

Patamach a dit:


> Je ne connais pas celui d'Isis mais celui de Sonic Youth est très bon.



ah tiens, je connaissais pas pourtant, ya les copains à Terrie (manque Tom avec son violon-cell) et la famile à Thurston... rhaaaaaaa


----------



## Patamach (8 Décembre 2006)

Tiens une connerie pour passer le temps: la machine à indiquer le tube N°1 le jour de votre naissance en france et en GB.

Pas d'bol je suis tombé sur cette courge de Rod Stewart et les Pop Tops ... :mouais:


----------



## Dark-Tintin (8 Décembre 2006)

Merde doit y'avoir un bug là....



> Nous sommes le 28 Août 1992...





> Au hit-parade, c'est "Le Chat" interprété par POW WOW qui est numéro 1 en France.











Pourquoi moiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## freakstepper (8 Décembre 2006)

Pour ceux qui aiment le reggae, un très grand morceau: 
Lloyd Charmers "darker than blue"


----------



## IceandFire (8 Décembre 2006)

un peu de joie  ...
g&#233;nial ce morceau..le clip aussi du reste (dispo sur youtube)


----------



## fedo (8 Décembre 2006)

> génial ce morceau..le clip aussi du reste


je préfère _spoonman. _ça doit être son côté café Maxwell  (oui je sais faut entendre pour la comprendre), ou alors plutôt la production tranchante de Terry Date.



> Au hit-parade, c'est "Le Chat" interprété par POW WOW qui est numéro 1 en France.



 non mais le pire c'est qu'ils reviennent :affraid:.


----------



## alèm (8 Décembre 2006)

c'est de l'arnaque votre truc



> Au hit-parade, c'est "No&#234;l Interdit" interpr&#233;t&#233; par Johnny HALLYDAY qui est num&#233;ro 1 en France.
> En Angleterre, "Merry Xmas Everybody" chant&#233; par Slade est class&#233; meilleure vente de singles.



en m&#234;me temps, Amok n'a pas beaucoup plus de chances que moi... sauf les Beatles...



> Au hit-parade, c'est "Si J'avais Un Marteau" interpr&#233;t&#233; par Claude FRANCOIS qui est num&#233;ro 1 en France.
> En Angleterre, "I Want To Hold Your Hand" chant&#233; par The Beatles est class&#233; meilleure vente de singles.


----------



## WebOliver (8 Décembre 2006)

Et comment... 



> Au hit-parade, c'est "Le France" interprété par Michel SARDOU qui est numéro 1 en France.



:affraid:

Je sais que je suis de droite mais bon... ​


----------



## fedo (8 Décembre 2006)

non mais de quoi vous plaignez vous:


> "Les Chansons Françaises" interprété par La BANDE A BASILE qui est numéro 1 en France.


  (ça c'est vraiment top nanard:love.



> "Free" chanté par Deniece Williams est classé meilleure vente de singles


ça doit être bien pourrave aussi :mouais:.

​


----------



## bompi (8 Décembre 2006)

Pour moi, c'est Richard Anthony (mdr) et Les Honeycombs. Je connaissais peigner la girafe ... mais le miel ... :mouais:


----------



## naas (8 Décembre 2006)

fedo a dit:


> je pr&#233;f&#232;re _spoonman. _&#231;a doit &#234;tre son c&#244;t&#233; caf&#233; Maxwell  (oui je sais faut entendre pour la comprendre)...


&#224; votre service
en concert aussi

j'aime bien aussi: "the day i tried i lived"

et le sublime 4th of july 



> Shower in the dark day
> Clean sparks diving down
> Cool in the waterway	Cools
> Where the baptized drown
> ...





> Une averse en ce jour sombre
> Des &#233;tincelles nettes qui plongent
> Cools sur la voie navigable
> O&#249; le baptis&#233; s'est noy&#233;
> ...



critique de l'album en question


----------



## Berthold (8 Décembre 2006)

La première fois que j'ai écouté un album de Diana Krall, j'ai été bien déçu. D'accord, l'ensemble recelait une qualité technique indéniable, mais je m'emmnuyais. C'était 'The look of love'




Et puis j'ai écouté tout écemment celui-là, 'The girl in the other room', et je suis convaincu : c'est du grand. De quoi ça tiens ? Une reprise de Tom Waits, des musiciens plus dans le ton que j'aime*? Je ne sais pas, mais celui-ci est vraiment bon.


----------



## Berthold (8 Décembre 2006)

:rose: 
Oui je sais, c'est facile 






L'album aurait-il eu les mêmes critiques ?


----------



## KARL40 (8 Décembre 2006)

"Wicked game" par GIANT DRAG

En écoute ici http://www.myspace.com/giantdrag


----------



## nastyshrimp (8 Décembre 2006)

J'&#233;coutais le dernier Tom Waits ...








Et puis &#231;a m'a donn&#233; envie de r&#233;&#233;couter le ma&#238;tre :








Toujours aussi bon !​


----------



## jphg (8 Décembre 2006)

bon alors attention, &#231;a va &#234;tre tr&#232;s dur, je cherche une chanson que j'ai entendu sur france inter un soir il y a qq jours (ou france culture. hm, non, je crois pas&#8230, genre hier ou avant-hier :

_oui, je suis all&#233; voir sur le site, oui je leur ai envoy&#233; un mail, mais sans r&#233;sultat._

il s'agit de chanson fran&#231;aise (ou francophone)
une chanteuse
jeune

&#231;a peut &#234;tre consid&#233;r&#233; comme de la pop &#233;ventuellement, mais ind&#233;, c'est clairement pas lara fabian ou ce genre de connerie.

je trouve que cette chanson a une "teinte" assez particuli&#232;re, tr&#232;s sixties.

et plus pr&#233;cisemment elle me fait penser &#224; Michel Legrand, dans la chanson du film Thomas Crown Affair (pas le remake, l'original) : "The Windmills of your mind", interpr&#233;t&#233; par Noel Harrison ; &#224; savoir : un texte &#224; la deuxi&#232;me personne ("tu" ou "vous") et un texte qui ne s'arr&#234;te pas, quasiment sans refrain, et qui monte.

pour &#233;couter Windmills of your mind, c'est ici.

ce que je cherche, ce n'est pas (&#224; moins de m'&#234;tre vraiment plant&#233; mais je ne pense pas) : cherhal, anais, pauline croze, babet, la grande sophie, jeanne balibar, emily loizeau, olivia ruiz.

Si jamais, si jamais, ah! j'aimerais tant retrouver cette chanson.

bon, je retourne &#233;plucher les derni&#232;res sorties&#8230; quelle gal&#232;re. ;-)


----------



## Ed_the_Head (8 Décembre 2006)

clarika?


----------



## jphg (8 Décembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> clarika?



hmmmm !!!!! peut-&#234;tre !!!!!!

edit : nan. :~(

edit2 : pas An Pierl&#233;, pas Keren An&#8230;


----------



## jeanserien (8 Décembre 2006)

ça serait pas elodie Frégé /La ceinture?

voir ITMS...


----------



## jeanserien (8 Décembre 2006)

à moi de chercher une musique

Je suis à la recherche d'une musique (entendue sur inter il y a quelques ans) d'un compositeur de techno qui utilise des samples de Billie Holiday, entendue il y a quelques années à la radio. Je pensais que c'était de MOBY puisqu'il a utilisé aussi des samples de blues ancien. J'ai cherché sur l'ITMS, mais rien...

Si quelqu'un a une idée.

Merci d'avance


----------



## jphg (8 Décembre 2006)

jeanserien a dit:


> ça serait pas elodie Frégé /La ceinture?.



pas du tout ! mais merci pour l'intérêt.
(et pour ta recherche, je sais pas)


----------



## jeanserien (9 Décembre 2006)

pourtant c'est bien à la deuxième personne!  

Pour ma recherche, y'a plus de recherche!
On m'a donné la réponse sur le forum musique:

Alex Gopher / the Child

Merci quand même.


----------



## jphg (9 Décembre 2006)

ok stop.

c'&#233;tait Pauline Croze, le titre : Stances &#224; un cambrioleur, de Brassens, entendu sur La bande &#224; Bonnaud ,le mercredi 8 dec, &#224; la 43e minute d'&#233;mission.

dispo sur la compile "Putain de toi", pas encore dispo totalement sur iTS 






:rose:


----------



## Pierrou (9 Décembre 2006)

Ghhaaa ! 
Hier soir j'&#233;tais au concert de *TOOL* au z&#233;nith de Nantes.... 

Ptain, c'&#233;tait &#233;nooorrrme ! :love:  

Mon dieu, mon dieu, c'est des dieux ! 

Voil&#224;....  :rateau:


----------



## richard-deux (10 Décembre 2006)

En ce moment, pour un réveil en douceur:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Décembre 2006)

J'aime bien et &#231;a me rappelle mon enfance (j'ai grandi avec les chansons de Michel Delpech).


----------



## Dark-Tintin (10 Décembre 2006)

J'écoutais ça quand j'avais 6-7ans...

Je viens de redécouvrir ça fait bizarre... :hein:


----------



## doudou83 (10 Décembre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> J'aime bien et &#231;a me rappelle mon enfance (j'ai grandi avec les chansons de Michel Delpech).



Tu as raison! tr&#232;s bon cd et moi aussi c'est ma jeunesse !!


----------



## jeanserien (10 Décembre 2006)

jphg a dit:


> ok stop.
> 
> c'était Pauline Croze, le titre : Stances à un cambrioleur, de Brassens, entendu sur La bande à Bonnaud ,le mercredi 8 dec, à la 43e minute d'émission.
> 
> ...



Ah oui je l'avais entendue moi aussi, magnifique interprétation!
je sais pourquoi on ne trouvait pas... il s'agit du 6 et non du 8 décembre


----------



## Patamach (11 Décembre 2006)

*Mark Stewart *- Kiss The Future

Sorti sur Soul Jazz, l'ex Pop Group et ses qqs collaborations réunies sur une galette qui vous fait remuer les guiboles à grands coups de "beat" et de guitares saturées.








:style:


----------



## Patamach (11 Décembre 2006)

Tracklist:
1. Fire Engine Dream
2. Fauxhemians
3. Razor Blade
4. Blink
5.  Campfire
6. Loop Cat
7. Kim'S Chords
8. Beautiful Plateau
9.  Three-Part Sectional Love Seat
10. Queen Anne Chair
11. The Diamond Sea


----------



## lumai (11 Décembre 2006)

Découverte il y a quelques jours : Juana Molina.
Elle est argentine je crois, francophone aussi.  Plutôt folk, mais avec des ambiances bien construites qui amènent une profondeur.
La pochette est celle de son dernier album, Son, sorti en juin dernier.​


----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2006)

Une compilation 4AD autour des 10 plaies d'Egypte : de Stephen Merritt à Scott Walker en passant par Rufus Wainwright ou Brian Eno et Robert Wyatt
​​


----------



## yvos (11 Décembre 2006)

Patamach a dit:


> Tracklist:
> 1. Fire Engine Dream
> 2. Fauxhemians
> 3. Razor Blade
> ...


 
oh, chef, tu vas au zénith mercredi soir?


----------



## Patamach (11 Décembre 2006)

yvos a dit:


> oh, chef, tu vas au z&#233;nith mercredi soir?



1 chance sur dix que ca se fasse, voir 10&#37; de chances, au pire je n'y vais pas &#224; 90%.




Edit: faut dire @ 39&#8364; la place ...


----------



## naas (12 Décembre 2006)

Ma petite femme &#233;coute en ce moment Arvo part quasiment en boucle ("...&#231;a me calme..."), je d&#233;sire lui faire &#233;couter d'autres musique mono tonales, auriez vous quelques pistes (hormis gorecki trop facile  )


----------



## Berthold (12 Décembre 2006)

*Für Alina* ? :love: 

Je ne suis pas spécilaliste, mais il faudrait fouiller du côté de *Ligeti*, de *Steve Reich*
Pourquoi pas *Érik Satie*, *Schönberg*?

Tout dépend ce qu'elle cherche. Moi je me détends à coup de Gymnopédies de *Satie*, d'Echoes de *Pink Floyd*, de Nagoya marimbas de *Steve Reich* et bien d'autres encore


----------



## alèm (12 Décembre 2006)

ah tiens, moi, &#224; Arvo P&#228;rt, j'associerais plus facilement du Sofia Guba&#239;dulina ou du Alfred Schnittke... 

Pour Ligeti, je ne suis pas s&#251;r que &#231;a calme. Je pense m&#234;me que &#231;a excite au sens o&#249; sa musique ne laisse pas le cerveau tranquille (et tant mieux) quand &#224; Steve Reich, c'est le mouvement immobile.


----------



## macarel (12 Décembre 2006)

naas a dit:


> Ma petite femme &#233;coute en ce moment Arvo part quasiment en boucle ("...&#231;a me calme..."), je d&#233;sire lui faire &#233;couter d'autres musique mono tonales, auriez vous quelques pistes (hormis gorecki trop facile  )



Steve Reich, Brian Eno, Terry Riley, Philip Glass, Jon Hassel, Kevin Yost, Tangerine dream, et pourquoi pas Ravi Shankar...:love:


----------



## alèm (12 Décembre 2006)

en ce cas, tu peux pousser jusque Rahat Nusrat Fateh Ali Kahn.  (Ali Dum Dum c'est un tourbillon tr&#232;s reposant)


----------



## bompi (12 Décembre 2006)

macarel a dit:


> Steve Reich, Brian Eno, Terry Riley, Philip Glass, Jon Hassel, Kevin Yost, Tangerine dream, et pourquoi pas Ravi Shankar...:love:


J'ajouterais volontiers Harold Budd (peut-être aussi Klaus Schulze mais il est vraiment irrégulier).
Cela étant, Arvo Pärt a quand même un côté quasi médiéval (je ne me souviens plus de l'étiquette qui lui est accolée : néo-gothique, néo-grégorien ?) qui fait défaut aux autres.
Sur la page de Wikipedia US, on fait un lien assez justifié vers John Tavener.


----------



## Aurélie85 (12 Décembre 2006)

Ma dernière acquisition: 




*Bugz in the Attic*


LE titre qu'il faut écouter le matin pour se réveiller!​

Je rêve de les voir Live!


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2006)

Et surtout n'oubliez pas le dernier album de GERARD DARMON pour vos f&#234;tes de fin d'ann&#233;e!!! :casse: :casse:


----------



## fedo (12 Décembre 2006)

ln_mimil a dit:


> Et surtout n'oubliez pas le dernier album de GERARD DARMON pour vos fêtes de fin d'année!!! :casse: :casse:



en pire, je sais de source sûre que Mimi Mathy a enregistré un album :affraid:.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2006)

On fait une mega compile des 2 sur Itunes et c'est parti mon kiki!!!


----------



## Modern__Thing (12 Décembre 2006)

fedo a dit:


> en pire, je sais de source s&#251;re que Mimi Mathy a enregistr&#233; un album :affraid:.


Meme en reve je voudrais pas cet album en cadeau  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2006)

Mais si, mais si, c'est completement formidable...

Visualise l'instant un moment...
Toi, un chapeau pointu sur la t&#234;te (avec &#224; la main le super cd de Patrick S&#233;bastien offert par ta m&#232;re &#224; no&#235;l!)  et un serpentin &#224; la bouche... :modo::modo:

Sinon, je vous conseille cette chanson pour une pleine ambiance...

Les fleurs et les chenilles
C'est en bas
Les &#233;toiles qui brillent
C'est en haut
Les petits vers de terre
C'est en bas
Et les h&#233;licopt&#232;res
C'est en haut

Et tant qu'on a la chance
D'habiter en bas
Il faut en profiter
Avant d'aller l&#224;-haut

Les gar&#231;ons et les filles
se tournent vers le fond
Et de dos on s'tortille
en chantant ma chanson

Et la pleine lune
&#233;claire les foug&#232;res
Couch&#233;s dans les dunes
avec les fesses &#224; l'air
Et la pleine lune
&#233;claire la clairi&#232;re
On n'a pas une tune
mais y'a des guitares et des bi&#232;res

Et la pleine lune etc...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2006)

MERCI DE RELIRE ATTENTIVEMENT LE PREMIER POST DE CE FIL ET DE T&#194;CHER D'EN COMPRENDRE LE BUT.

Teo ne serait pas content que je ferme &#224; nouveau son fil.

D'autre part, _et c'est d&#233;j&#224; plus cibl&#233; comme remarque_, il y a une charte d'utilisation des forums d'expression, et notamment, du bar. Il serait de bon ton que tout le monde la lise. Le flood est interdit, m&#234;me si il semble que &#231;a ne soit pas une interdiction stricte, il est imp&#233;ratif de veiller &#224; ce que le pourcentage d'inepties dans l'ensemble de ses contributions n'exc&#232;de pas les 10&#37;.
Evidemment, pour &#231;a, il n'y a qu'un seul avertissement avant de se voir offrir des _vacances_.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2006)

Auto-censure...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2006)

Tu n'as pas lu l'intro du fil. Il va falloir faire un r&#233;el effort.

Exemple &#224; suivre : ici


----------



## teo (12 Décembre 2006)

Je tiens &#224; pr&#233;ciser que KM4 n'est pas "mon" fil et cela ne l'a jamais &#233;t&#233;. Je n'ai fait que relancer la version 4 apr&#232;s sa fermeture. Le post original &#233;tant de Blob si mes souvenirs sont bons. 
A part &#231;a, les habitu&#233;-es et les gens qui savent lire connaissent mon point de vue (en lien en page 1 de KM4), celui des mod&#233;rateurs et de Benjamin sur ce fil: il peut s'arr&#234;ter demain, nous sommes en libert&#233; conditionnelle. Ce serait dommage, je viens encore d'apprendre quelques petites choses sur Arvo P&#228;rt mais si c'est pour devenir la f&#234;te &#224; yoyo ici, &#231;a ne pose aucun probl&#232;me de mon c&#244;t&#233;.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2006)

Oui mais en ce qui me concerne "la f&#234;te &#224; Yoyo" m'est interdite :casse: m&#234;me sur les fil ou l'on peut, soi-disant, dire ce que l'on veut... C'&#233;tait un cadeau empoisonn&#233; du chat...

Sinon, le sujet m&#233;rite une lourde reflexion et avec un seul neurone il va me falloir du temps... A bient&#244;t alors...

En plus je vais relire les 1523 messages qui precedent pour &#234;tre s&#251;re de ne pas &#234;tre &#224; nouveau "hors sujet"...


----------



## Nephou (12 Décembre 2006)

Bon, j&#8217;aime pas &#234;tre d&#233;rang&#233; pendant ma sieste au boulot merci de laisser ce fil reprendre son cours normal.

>ln_mimil : avant de foncer t&#234;te baiss&#233;e dans tous les pi&#232;ges du bar il serait bien que tu prennes le temps de lire au moins les premi&#232;res page des sujets

>les autres : on essaye de pas graisser la savonnette, merci


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2006)

Oui ma&#238;tre...


----------



## Amok (12 Décembre 2006)

ln_mimil a dit:


> Oui ma&#238;tre...



Voil&#224; : il y a du mieux.

Bon, alors maintenant tu vas prendre un disque dans ta CDth&#232;que, tu mets la pochette en haut de ton nouveau post (apr&#232;s l'avoir scann&#233;e, parce que la vraie pochette c'est impossible, bien s&#251;r !) et tu nous expliques pourquoi c'est trop top bien !

pour t'aider, voici un post type :

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++








<- La pochette​ 
Le texte -->_ Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetuer adipiscing elit. Quisque ultrices, odio a ultricies tempus, nibh ante tincidunt quam, in sodales libero dolor sit amet lorem. Suspendisse auctor. Pellentesque sodales. Nullam commodo. Aenean varius. Nam erat nisl, vestibulum ut, elementum vitae, gravida in, nisi. Quisque velit. Maecenas dignissim mattis lectus. Curabitur vitae urna at leo sodales tempus. Pellentesque habitant morbi tristique senectus et netus et malesuada fames ac turpis egestas. Ut ultrices leo in nisi suscipit ultrices. 
 Donec sed nibh. Nam viverra dolor non lorem. Fusce lobortis magna sit amet tellus. Aliquam eget dolor pretium diam elementum faucibus. Cras tellus. Donec non massa. Donec at nibh id risus sollicitudin hendrerit. Quisque ut arcu ac magna vulputate imperdiet. Donec in urna. Nullam erat nisl, tincidunt quis, tristique sit amet, tincidunt placerat, diam. Vivamus porta tempus quam. In gravida. Sed eu augue vitae tellus lacinia facilisis. Curabitur blandit. Cras quis lacus. Etiam tortor purus, fermentum vel, dapibus dictum, lacinia in, turpis._


----------



## Ed_the_Head (12 Décembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Voil&#224; : il y a du mieux.
> 
> Bon, alors maintenant tu vas prendre un disque dans ta CDth&#232;que, tu mets la pochette en haut de ton nouveau post (apr&#232;s l'avoir scann&#233;e, parce que la vraie pochette c'est impossible, bien s&#251;r !) et tu nous expliques pourquoi c'est trop top bien !



Amok, 
je ne scanne pas mes pochettes, puisque je n'ai pas de scanner. Je prends des images d&#233;j&#224; pr&#233;sentes sur le web. C'est grave? 

Tiens, par exemple : 



Je n'ai pas scann&#233; la pochette de splendide album de femi, le p&#232;re de fela&#8230; et de l'afro-beat.
*by Nephou : il manque le texte exprimant ton enthousiasme, tu as deux heures pour &#233;diter *


----------



## Amok (12 Décembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Amok,
> je ne scanne pas mes pochettes, puisque je n'ai pas de scanner. Je prends des images d&#233;j&#224; pr&#233;sentes sur le web. C'est grave?



Oui, c'est tr&#232;s grave. Ne recommence plus.

 Sinon, petite pr&#233;cision pour InMimil : ce n'est &#233;videmment pas la peine d'&#233;crire en latin. Tu peux poster en Francais ou, &#233;ventuellement, en Mackie.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2006)

Je veux bien r&#233;pondre &#224; cette question mais je ne peux pas l'illustrer car je suis &#233;quip&#233;e comme un manche &#224; ballet, je n'ai pas de scanner et n'&#233;tant pas tr&#232;s dou&#233;e en informatique, je ne saurais pas l'integrer au message...

Mais je peux la decrire...

L'album c'est Rattle and hum... Ou Bono &#233;claire The Edge avec un projo pendant un concert...

Sur cet album c'est U2 militant dans toute sa rage... D'ailleurs sur la vid&#233;o on y voit la meilleure version de "sunday bloody sunday" ou Bono explique ce que raconte la chanson apr&#232;s en avoir eu sa claque que des milliers de clanpins l'aient chant&#233; comme l'un des derniers tubes disco... Alors que cette chanson a un r&#233;el contexte dramatique.

Pour les chansons militantes il y'a aussi "Van dieman's land", sublime interpretation de Edge...

C'est (pour moi) l'un des meilleurs album ou l'on trouve &#233;galement des chansons romantiques plus l&#233;g&#232;res comme "All i want is you" ou "Heartland"

Mais bon, la musique se raconte mais en priorit&#233; &#231;a s'&#233;coute... Et &#224; chacun son interpretation...


----------



## Amok (12 Décembre 2006)

ln_mimil a dit:


> je suis &#233;quip&#233;e comme un *manche &#224; ballet*



Genre casse noisettes, quoi !


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2006)

Auto-censure sinon c'est la fin pour moi...


Trop tard... Fallait y penser avant. Maintenant, va falloir ramer.

Vl&#224; que le chat s'incruste dans mes messages maintenant.


----------



## Patamach (12 Décembre 2006)

*Ghostface Killah* - Fishscale

Ancien membre des vénérables et légendaires Wu Tang Clan, Ghostface sort son 5ème album solo sur Def Jam, de loin le meilleur _(pas pour la pochette par contre ...)_: samples qui claquent, flow imparable, textes hyper efficaces; dans l'esprit du WTC des très grands jours (36 Chambers, Wu-Tang forever)

Du rap qui vous reste dans le ciboulot un bon moment. Vraiment du grand art bien ciselé même si qqs morceaux sont de trops (9 Milli Bros. par exemple un peu lourdingue) à écouter d'urgence *Kilo* (lien ITS) en duo avec un autre ex WTC, Raekwon.

Yo.







:style:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (12 Décembre 2006)

Patamach a dit:


> *Ghostface Killah* - Fishscale
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kilos, sur un magnifique sample de *Jimmy van et Richard Hieronymus*, "_I weigh with kilos_". in Songs of the metric man, en 1976.


----------



## Patamach (12 Décembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Kilos, sur un magnifique sample de *Jimmy van et Richard Hieronymus*, "_I weight with kilos_". in Songs of the metric man, en 1976.



Ca m'interesserai bien d'entendre l'originale ...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (12 Décembre 2006)

Patamach a dit:


> Ca m'interesserai bien d'entendre l'originale ...


Si jamais tu la trouves, dis-moi ce que tu en penses.


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Décembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La vache, Amok, j'adore ta discothèque.

Sinon, toujours dans ma grande quète de musique pour dépressifs, j'ai découvert ceci: Cocoon un petit E.P. 5 titres ("I hate birds") qui accompagne mes après midi en ce moment. Un duo français qui chante en anglais et dont je ne trouve malheureusement pas la pochette sur le web


----------



## Patamach (12 Décembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Si jamais tu la trouves, dis-moi ce que tu en penses.



Un pote japonais vient de me le pr&#234;ter, pas mal du tout mais un peu court en souffle. 
On en faisait des trucs bien dans les 60s d&#233;but 70s quand m&#234;me ...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (12 Décembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Amok,
> je ne scanne pas mes pochettes, puisque je n'ai pas de scanner. Je prends des images d&#233;j&#224; pr&#233;sentes sur le web. C'est grave?
> 
> Tiens, par exemple :
> ...


Heureusement que y'en a qui suivent. c'est le fils de, et non pas le p&#232;re. 


_Merci Al&#232;m. _


----------



## alèm (12 Décembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Heureusement que y'en a qui suivent. c'est le fils de, et non pas le père.
> 
> 
> _Merci Alèm. _



de rien, il me suffit de me souvenir de notre passé commun, cher camarade.


----------



## teo (12 Décembre 2006)

Brian Eno & David Byrne, My Life In The Bush Of Ghosts. La version "normale originale".
Est-ce quelqu'un peut me reconfirmer que la nouvelle version est à acheter pour Noël impérativement ? 

J'ai découvert cet album en 1989 bien après sa sortie, en 1981. Après 25 ans, il ne date toujours pas. A découvrir par tout amateur de musique électronique. Et de musique tout court.




 



L'original et la nouvelle version
Clic sur les pochettes pour les versions iTMS, les deux au même prix


*Edit:
A lire les commentaires des acheteurs sur le Store,
je vous déconseille l'achat de la nouvelle version sur l'iTMS, ça saute régulièrement.
Très très dommage pour un disque comme cela.
C'est le label qui s'occupe de l'encodage, ils auraient pu assurer.
Donc, achetez-le, mais en dur ! *​


----------



## bompi (12 Décembre 2006)

Woa ! Cela fait quelque chose de revoir ses premi&#232;res stars : Colargol et ses poteaux !
"C'est moi qui suis Colargol
L'ours qui chante en fa, en sol ..."
De m&#233;moire cela devait &#234;tre &#231;a. Ce devait &#234;tre pour un no&#235;l il y a (argl ...) 37 ou 38 ans ...

Bon. Apr&#232;s la s&#233;quence nostalgie, on va se remettre avec du calme : Ritchie Hawtin et Pete Namlook.
Sans &#234;tre aussi affolant que la r&#233;union des deux noms laisse &#224; croire, cela reste de l'ambiant/electronica tr&#232;s correct.
Je dirais m&#234;me parfait pour rester zen lors de compilations multiples, longues et un brin fastidieuses. On peut &#233;couter en sirotant un caf&#233; ou en grignotant un canistrellu voire les deux simultan&#233;ment.

Je m'abstiens de mettre la pochette dans la mesure o&#249; elle ne pr&#233;sente r&#233;ellement aucun int&#233;r&#234;t.


----------



## bompi (12 Décembre 2006)

teo a dit:


> Brian Eno & David Byrne, My Life In The Bush Of Ghosts. La version "normale originale".
> Est-ce quelqu'un peut me reconfirmer que la nouvelle version est à acheter pour Noël impérativement ?
> 
> J'ai découvert cet album en 1989 bien après sa sortie, en 1981. Après 25 ans, il ne date toujours pas. A découvrir par tout amateur de musique électronique. Et de musique tout court.
> ...


Pour moi, c'est l'un des quelques disques dont je ne peux me passer et ce depuis sa sortie. Toujours beau, le son se patine à merveille (ce qui est fondamental pour une telle musique).
Si l'on a cet album, la resucée avec quelques titres supplémentaires n'apporte à mon avis rien du tout. Parfois, les chutes ne sont que ce qu'elles sont : des rebuts. Et nul besoin de les ressortir.
On peut en outre rouspéter à bon droit du fait qu'un morceau ("Qu'ran") présent sur la première édition vinyle européenne (au moins celle-là, c'est celle que j'ai) n'a toujours pas réapparu, alors que ce titre est sublime. Il est toujours remplacé par "Very, very Hungry".
Dans l'édition en CD  de la resortie, il y a la vidéo très minimaliste de "Mea Culpa".


----------



## toys (13 Décembre 2006)

http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewprofile&friendid=90013138


----------



## Mental Maelstrom (13 Décembre 2006)

*La chanson du poireau* (cf. lien dans ma signature)

Apparemment, cette chanson serai à la base, une chanson traditionnelle finlandaise, reprise par un groupe finlandais (lui aussi) nommé _Loituma.

_La "chanson du poireau" est un remake avec en vidéo un personnage de l'anime "bleach"

J'ai découvert cette "chanson" il y'a quelques jours, des vidéos en live du groupe Loituma traînent sur Google.

Bon c'est vrai qu'au bout de 45mn d'écoute en boucle, ça devient énervant  .

Si vous voulez les paroles réelles ou en yahourt -> mp


----------



## alèm (13 Décembre 2006)

Mental Maelstrom a dit:


> *La chanson du poireau* (cf. lien dans ma signature)
> 
> Apparemment, cette chanson serai à la base, une chanson traditionnelle finlandaise, reprise par un groupe finlandais (lui aussi) nommé _Loituma.
> 
> ...



*déjà bu...*


----------



## Mental Maelstrom (13 Décembre 2006)

Erff, j'ai toujours un train de retard 







_*Mortiis - Crypt Of The Wizard

*_Faut aimer la musique atmosph&#233;rico-m&#233;di&#233;vale &#224; tendance h&#233;ro&#239;c fantasy, perso j'aime beaucoup. Il a sorti 4 albums dans ce style puis s'est orient&#233; &#233;lectro-indus, ce qui s'est av&#233;r&#233; &#234;tre un bon choix.

Il a &#233;galement un side project nomm&#233; "Vond" avec lequel il a sorti deux albums. Mais je n'ai pas trop apr&#233;ci&#233; ces derniers.​


----------



## jphg (13 Décembre 2006)

Mental Maelstrom a dit:


> *La chanson du poireau*



m'en veux pas, mais j'préfère le dub d'avant:rateau:


----------



## Nephou (13 Décembre 2006)

_*l&#224; maintenant  
*_j&#8217;avais une envie de morphine, que l&#8217;homme sable me berce et m&#8217;&#233;veille &#224; la fois&#8230; souvenirs &#233;pars du Caf&#233; de la gare dans les volutes de ma boisson br&#251;lante prise dans la nuit de la rue Cognacq-Jay.

Alors j&#8217;ai braqu&#233; le iTunes store&#8230; je peux me laisser aller _Have a lucky day _


----------



## naas (13 Décembre 2006)

"Cure for pain" de nos amis morphine avec ce sax &#233;norme et cette basse 4 cordes minimaliste :love: ils avaient fait une session avec lenoir d'apr&#232;s mes souvenirs


----------



## alèm (13 Décembre 2006)

_oui, elle &#233;tait terrible. 
_


----------



## Ed_the_Head (13 Décembre 2006)

naas a dit:


> "Cure for pain" de nos amis morphine avec ce sax &#233;norme et cette basse 4 cordes minimaliste :love: ils avaient fait une session avec lenoir d'apr&#232;s mes souvenirs


Je crois bien que le bassiste n'avait que de 2 cordes sur sa basse, et se servait d'un bottleneck. 

Un bassiste pour confirmer? Nephou?

Pour le saxo, c'&#233;tait l'inverse. Sur certaines chansons, il jouait avec 2 sax dans la bouche.

_edit : visiblement, c'est pas le cas sur cette chanson pour le sax. Mais je m'auto confirme pour la basse. _


----------



## alèm (13 Décembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Je crois bien que le bassiste n'avait que de 2 cordes sur sa basse, et se servait d'un bottleneck.
> 
> Un bassiste pour confirmer? Nephou?
> 
> ...



_seulement deux cordes sur la basse oui pour le chanteur Mark Sandman et les 2 sax c'&#233;tait en hommage &#224; Rhasaan Roland Kirk 





_


----------



## naas (13 Décembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Je crois bien que le bassiste n'avait que de 2 cordes sur sa basse, et se servait d'un bottleneck.
> 
> Un bassiste pour confirmer? Nephou?
> 
> ...



c'est effectivement confirmé par wikipedia  , je ne savais pas pour le sax, comme on dit dans le sud, il avait une grande bouche


----------



## alèm (13 Décembre 2006)

naas a dit:


> je ne savais pas pour le sax, comme on dit dans le sud, il avait une grande bouche








_tu disais ? _


----------



## Ed_the_Head (13 Décembre 2006)

Il n'y a pas qu'eux, d'ailleurs. Les Pr&#233;sidents of the USA faisaient de m&#234;me&#8230; mais avec beaucoup moins de musicalit&#233;.


----------



## alèm (13 Décembre 2006)

et pour en finir (ou le contraire) avec Rahsaan Roland Kirk, l'explication...


----------



## Nephou (13 Décembre 2006)

et pour finir avec la basse de Sandman, il a bricol&#233; divers instruments et jouait effectivement majoritairement sur sa fretless 2 cordes. _je ne pensais pas cr&#233;er autant d'&#233;cho autour de Morphine 


:rose: ben du coup je viens de m&#8217;offrir _Sandbox_ (lien vers l&#8217;iTS) :rose:
_


----------



## Ed_the_Head (13 Décembre 2006)

Nephou a dit:


> et pour finir avec la basse de Sandman, il a bricol&#233; divers instruments et jouait effectivement majoritairement sur sa fretless 2 cordes. _je ne pensais pas cr&#233;er autant d'&#233;cho autour de Morphine _


Morphine est un groupe de grande qualit&#233;. L'un des rares que l'on peut reconna&#238;tre en 2 secondes, tellement leur son est caract&#233;ristique. 

C'est vraiment dommage qu'il soit parti si t&#244;t.


----------



## Patamach (13 Décembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Morphine est un groupe de grande qualité. L'un des rares que l'on peut reconnaître en 2 secondes, tellement leur son est caractéristique.
> 
> C'est vraiment dommage qu'il soit parti si tôt.



Il me semble que Sandman est mort lors d'un concert en 99, ca n'a pas aidé à ce que le groupe continue bien qu'ils aient enregistré un album après sa mort, un peu moins bon.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (13 Décembre 2006)

Patamach a dit:


> Il me semble que Sandman est mort lors d'un concert en 99, ca n'a pas aidé à ce que le groupe continue bien qu'ils aient enregistré un album après sa mort, un peu moins bon.


C'est bien &#231;a.


----------



## Berthold (13 Décembre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4087526 a dit:
			
		

> ah tiens, moi, à Arvo Pärt, j'associerais plus facilement du Sofia Gubaïdulina ou du Alfred Schnittke...


Connais pas, je vais chercher, ça m'intéresse.





			
				[MGZ] alèm;4087526 a dit:
			
		

> Pour Ligeti, je ne suis pas sûr que ça calme.


Tu connais Lux æterna ? Ça me pose. Je ne sais pas comment le dire autrement. C'est une musique qu'il est impossible d'écouter comme ça en passant, il faut se poser.





			
				[MGZ] alèm;4087526 a dit:
			
		

> quand à Steve Reich, c'est le mouvement immobile.


   Tu parles de boucles ?


----------



## Modern__Thing (13 Décembre 2006)

Berthold a dit:


> Tu connais Lux &#230;terna ? &#199;a me pose. Je ne sais pas comment le dire autrement. C'est une musique qu'il est impossible d'&#233;couter comme &#231;a en passant



Tu veux dire la chanson du Knossos Quartet et de Clint Manssel qu'on entend dans Requiem for a Dream ? si c'est bien celle-la, effectivement ...  je crois que c'est cet effet de "construction" (progressif plutot) de la melodie qui donne cet effet, puis c'est tout doux et calme aussi


----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2006)

La pop-folk l&#233;g&#232;re, d&#233;su&#232;te et kitsch des 29 su&#233;dois du groupe *I'm From Barcelona*







Le rock (un petit air de Joy Division/New Order) des parisiens de *Nelson

*





​


----------



## Patamach (13 Décembre 2006)

Ce qui me relaxe le plus ce sont ces petits bruits electroniques répétitifs accompagnés d'un piano de *Alva Noto & Ryuichi Sakamoto *sur Vrioon et Insen.









*


*


----------



## Dark-Tintin (13 Décembre 2006)

Triste... Comme les autres...


Ben...  a+


----------



## Patamach (13 Décembre 2006)

Dark-Tintin 
champion du monde des pochettes à chier.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (13 Décembre 2006)

Enl&#232;ve "des pochettes" et ce sera bon...


----------



## naas (13 Décembre 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Enlève "des pochettes" et ce sera bon...



ou la  et si tu nous en disait plus qu'une pochette, parce que la j'ai du mal à lire le nom du groupe, bon je me doute bien que c'est du métal gothique qui sens bon le gros riff, mais ... après je sèche


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Décembre 2006)

Ben moi je réattaque sur le dernier Sean Lennon que j'aime beaucoup.
Bien sûr on sent l'influence du papa, mais cela dit, pas plus que dans les 3/4 de la pop actuelle.
Donc quand on se détache de ça, il reste un album très agréable à écouter.
Je vous le conseille.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2006)

naas a dit:


> ou la  et si tu nous en disait plus qu'une pochette, parce que la j'ai du mal à lire le nom du groupe, bon je me doute bien que c'est du métal gothique qui sens bon le gros riff, mais ... après je sèche


My Dying Pride


----------



## Dark-Tintin (13 Décembre 2006)

Presque...


My Dying Bride...


----------



## IceandFire (13 Décembre 2006)

La pop-folk légère, désuète et kitsch des 29 suédois du groupe I'm From Barcelona

oué c'est un peu du faux belle & sebastian...


----------



## bompi (13 Décembre 2006)

Berthold a dit:


> Connais pas, je vais chercher, ça m'intéresse.Tu connais Lux æterna ? Ça me pose. Je ne sais pas comment le dire autrement. C'est une musique qu'il est impossible d'écouter comme ça en passant, il faut se poser.   Tu parles de boucles ?


J'ose conseiller un disque extramidable : quinzième quatuor de Dmitri Chostakovitch couplé avec "Rejoice!" de Gubaïdulina, par Yo-yo Ma, Gidon Kremer, Kim Kashkashian et un quatrième (son nom m'échappe). C'est grand  Notamment ce cher Dmitri : quatuor d'une intense mélancolie et d'une grande beauté.



Modern__Thing a dit:


> Tu veux dire la chanson du Knossos Quartet et de Clint Manssel qu'on entend dans Requiem for a Dream ? si c'est bien celle-la, effectivement ...  je crois que c'est cet effet de "construction" (progressif plutot) de la melodie qui donne cet effet, puis c'est tout doux et calme aussi


Kronos Quartet, plutôt ? Très bien, ces gens. Au coeur de leur imposante discographie, des disques assez fantastiques. Pour rester dans le sujet : "Early Music (Lachrymæ Antiquæ)" avec de la musique moderne/contemporaine (tels Cage et Schnittke) et de la musique ancienne (Tye, Dowland). Très beau : le mariage entre ces origines (temporelles) diverses fonctionne bien.



Patamach a dit:


> Ce qui me relaxe le plus ce sont ces petits bruits electroniques répétitifs accompagnés d'un piano de *Alva Noto & Ryuichi Sakamoto *sur Vrioon et Insen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah oui ! Superbe album [Insen : l'autre je compte le prendre bientôt dans le pavillon]
(flûte, je ne peux te bouler)



Patamach a dit:


> Dark-Tintin
> champion du monde des pochettes à chier.



Ça, c'est peu de le dire ....


----------



## Modern__Thing (13 Décembre 2006)

K*ron*os, c'est bien cela  (pas fait gaffe )


----------



## Amok (13 Décembre 2006)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> K*ron*os, c'est bien cela  (pas fait gaffe )



Bon, ca restera donc juste sexuel entre nous. A moins que tu n'acceptes de bruler ta discothèque...


----------



## Berthold (13 Décembre 2006)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> Tu veux dire la chanson du Knossos Quartet et de Clint Manssel qu'on entend dans Requiem for a Dream ? si c'est bien celle-la, effectivement ...  je crois que c'est cet effet de "construction" (progressif plutot) de la melodie qui donne cet effet, puis c'est tout doux et calme aussi


 
J'étais du côté de Ligeti.


----------



## Modern__Thing (13 Décembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Bon, ca restera donc juste sexuel entre nous. A moins que tu n'acceptes de bruler ta discothèque...



mais non mon petit lapin, ne te méprends-pas, c'était la fin de journée, un moment d'égarement... :love:

puis toi aussi tu aimes Depeche Mode d'abord


----------



## Dark-Tintin (13 Décembre 2006)

bompi a dit:


> Ça, c'est peu de le dire ....




Entre poster des vannes à chier et des pochettes à chier je sais pas ce qui est le pire...


----------



## teo (13 Décembre 2006)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> mais non mon petit lapin, ne te méprends-pas, c'était la fin de journée, un moment d'égarement... :love:
> 
> puis toi aussi tu aimes Depeche Mode d'abord



D'ailleurs Amok, ne jette pas trop fort la pierre, on doit encore avoir de longues discussions sur Depeche Mode par iChat 

D'ailleurs là c'est _Some Great Reward_. Quand je sature d'écoutes et que je ne sais plus quoi écouter, c'est un de mes albums refuges. Je l'ai longtemps écouté sur une K7 qui s'usait et avait une patine assez surprenante. Mais c'est aussi bon en digital au casque, ces sons purs :love: ces voix en devenir, elles ont le germe de tout ce qui viendra après. On pourrait regretter ces sons si industriels et si basiques avec le temps, mais non, les gars ont su évoluer. Pour un groupe de ce qu'on traitait à l'époque de garçons coiffeurs, ils se sont bien débrouillés. Ils sont justes dans les époques qu'ils vivent.






Pour la pochette, autant j'aime le décor autour, autant les jeunes mariés, c'est toujours aussi tarte même si la composition est belle  Pas encore Anton Corbijn. Mais déjà leur logo est fort, bien identifié.



			
				If you want a dit:
			
		

> Working week's come to its end
> Party time is here again
> Everyone can come if they want to
> If you want to be with me
> ...



Moi je dis de suite oui


----------



## teo (14 Décembre 2006)

bompi a dit:


> Pour moi, c'est l'un des quelques disques [Edit: My Life In The Bush Of Ghosts de Eno et Byrne] dont je ne peux me passer et ce depuis sa sortie. Toujours beau, le son se patine à merveille (ce qui est fondamental pour une telle musique).
> (...)On peut en outre rouspéter à bon droit du fait qu'un morceau ("Qu'ran") présent sur la première édition vinyle européenne (au moins celle-là, c'est celle que j'ai) n'a toujours pas réapparu, alors que ce titre est sublime. Il est toujours remplacé par "Very, very Hungry".(...)



J'ai trouvé quelques infos supplémentaires, qui, à défaut de te donner le CD tant recherché, te donnera une direction dans laquelle chercher 
Un petit tour sur discogs sur la page de l'album, tu verras qu'il existe une version CD nord-américaine avec le morceau _Qu'ran_ *et* le morceau _Very very hungry_. Mais il doit être introuvable ou valoir une fortune sur ebay 

Dans une version du CD  comportant uniquement _Very very hungry_, il est mentionné dans les infos que pour des raisons religieuses, le titre _Qu'ran_ (Coran) a été remplacé. Vu que les tensions interconfessionnelles autour du monde depuis 1981 ne se sont pas particulièrement apaisées et à l'éclairage de cet interview de D. Byrne à l'occasion de la réédition, je ne pense pas que tu verras la version originale re-éditée dans son intégralité avant quelques décennies  Je me garderai d'ailleurs de juger les artistes sur leur décision 

Garde donc précieusement ton édition vinyle... je suis certain que certains le verrait bien dans un autodafé en place publique 
Je me demande de quels sourates il s'agit, même si cela n'est apparemment pas le problème.


----------



## wip (14 Décembre 2006)

Some Great rewards est l'album qui m'a fait d&#233;couvrir DM :rose: . Et moi aussi je l'ai &#233;cout&#233; sur une K7 super us&#233;e (tellement us&#233;e qu'elle sautait comme un vynil !!  ). Ca me rapelle mes vacances en Corses, il y a 20 ans... L'arriv&#233;e par le bateau &#224; Bastia, de nuit, avec l'intro de "Somebody" dans les oreilles :love:.
Cet album est vraiment magnifique.

"Something to Do" pour entammer l'album donne un ton bien industriel, avec la voix de Dave haut perch&#233;, tr&#232;s dynamique. La version "Metal Mix" (sur la face B du maxi de "Shake the Diseases") est aussi &#224; d&#233;couvrir !
D'ailleur, &#224; par les deux tubes "people are people" et "Master and servant", j'&#233;coute toujours cet album avec autant de plaisir. Et le final, avec "If you want" et "Blasphemous remour" est vraiment envoutant.

Le son est sec, c'est vrai *teo*, mais en regardant le "Live In Hambourg", on comprend pourquoi. C'est pour pour pousser encore plus loin l'ambiance industrielle d&#233;j&#224; visit&#233; dans leur pr&#233;c&#233;dent album "construction time again".
Enfin,  ce qui m'a toujours &#233;tonn&#233; avec DM, c'est la simplicit&#233; des m&#233;lodies, mais l'efficacit&#233; de leur "emprise". Cet album ne fait pas exception


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Décembre 2006)

teo a dit:


> D'ailleurs Amok, ne jette pas trop fort la pierre, on doit encore avoir de longues discussions sur Depeche Mode par iChat
> 
> D'ailleurs là c'est _Some Great Reward_. Quand je sature d'écoutes et que je ne sais plus quoi écouter, c'est un de mes albums refuges. Je l'ai longtemps écouté sur une K7 qui s'usait et avait une patine assez surprenante. Mais c'est aussi bon en digital au casque, ces sons purs :love: ces voix en devenir, elles ont le germe de tout ce qui viendra après. On pourrait regretter ces sons si industriels et si basiques avec le temps, mais non, les gars ont su évoluer. Pour un groupe de ce qu'on traitait à l'époque de garçons coiffeurs, ils se sont bien débrouillés. Ils sont justes dans les époques qu'ils vivent.
> 
> ...



J'ai également un DM qui revient régulièrement.





Je bloque sur "See you" et "My Secret Garden" depuis plus de 20 ans maintenant...


----------



## Modern__Thing (14 Décembre 2006)

Je me lasse vraiment pas des deux best of pour ma part  et surtout l'album des remix  c'est vraiment du tout bon :love:

Et je trouve l'album "Playing the Angel" assez bon aussi  certes un peu different des premiers  mais je fonds completement sur "Precious" :rose:


----------



## Amok (14 Décembre 2006)

Je ne suis pas trop accro aux d&#233;buts de DM, justement. En ce qui me concerne, la premi&#232;re vraie accroche fut pour "Music For The Masses" que je r&#233;&#233;coute r&#233;guli&#232;rement.




​
Un tournant dans leur d&#233;marche, avec moins de "tout &#233;lectro" et l'arriv&#233;e d'instruments plus conventionnels au service de m&#233;lodies plus abouties. De "Never Let me Down Again" &#224; "The Things You Said" en passant par "Behind The Wheel", cet album est un vrai r&#233;servoir &#224; tubes de bon aloi. Tout ce qui va arriver par la suite na&#238;t ici et il y a un avant et un apr&#232;s "MFTM". Et donc, je suis plut&#244;t "apr&#232;s". 

Mais en ce moment, c'est musique + image avec l'&#233;tonnant DVD de "1 Night In Paris" :​





Ce pauvre Dave est gav&#233; de cames diverses &#224; un tel point qu'il en laisse souvent sa voix dans les coulisses, et quand elle est l&#224; ce n'est vraiment pas ca. Pourtant, il y a un truc qui accroche, probablement d&#251; &#224; l'incroyable public pr&#233;sent ce soir l&#224; &#224; Bercy et qui est un mod&#232;le du genre. Et les bonus sont vraiment bien foutus.



​


----------



## fedo (14 Décembre 2006)

dernier album _No Heroes_ du groupe metal/hardcore avantgardiste am&#233;ricain. c'est ultra violent, nettement plus dur que le pr&#233;c&#233;dent mais moins bon aussi. 

_sinon pour l'anecdote j'ai aussi entendu le nouvel album de mimi mathy. _
_c'est &#233;coutable (enfin pas longtemps) sur le podcast de l'&#233;mission 5 heures cin&#233;ma sur purefm.be du 13/12 vers la 22&#232;me minute._​


----------



## alèm (14 Décembre 2006)

_Massacre 
Killing Time






prenez deux musiciens du groupe Material (qui &#233;tait assez funk, voire hancockien) et un guitariste anglais alors dans le rock exp&#233;rimental (Henri Cow, Art bears) venant s'installer &#224; New-York, &#231;a donne une musique surtout constitu&#233; de rythmes post-punks...

bon, en fait, l&#224;, je n'ai rien dit. Material c'&#233;tait quoi : Bill Laswell, Robert Quine, Fred Maher&#8230; Bill Laswell, c'est une discographie superlative, un bassiste d&#233;sormais planant  mais sachant faire parler le funk, le ska et le rock speed, l'afro-beat (fela mon Ed), le jazz (Herbie Hancock). Robert Quine, c'&#233;tait un guitariste insatiable ayant train&#233; dans l'entourage de tous les groupes rock de NYC. Fred Maher, c'est un batteur ayant suivi la m&#234;me trajectoire que ses camarades. L'anglais, c'est Fred Frith, c'est un guitariste de musiques improvis&#233;es ayant jou&#233; avec Charles Hayward, John Zorn, Arto Lindsay, Joey Baron, Tom Cora, Zeena Parkins, Ikue Mori, Ren&#233; Lussier, Jean-pierre Drouet, Louis Sclavis, Derek Bailey, Otomo Yoshihide, Eugene Chadbourne, The Residents, Heiner Goebbels, Christian Marclay, Brian Eno, Robert Wyatt et Chris Cutler de Henri Cow aussi, Iva Bittova, Han Bennink, Cyro Battista, Dave Lombardo, etc... 

et tout &#231;a donne Massacre (premi&#232;re entit&#233; du groupe, la deuxi&#232;me &#233;tant trop marqu&#233; par le jeu Dub de Laswell), un groupe surtout rythmique mais tr&#232;s punk-rock malgr&#233; quelques tentatives musique exp&#233;rimentale._


----------



## bompi (14 Décembre 2006)

teo a dit:


> Garde donc précieusement ton édition vinyle... je suis certain que certains le verrait bien dans un autodafé en place publique
> Je me demande de quels sourates il s'agit, même si cela n'est apparemment pas le problème.


À l'époque où j'ai cherché une version numérique de Qu'ran, il n'y avait pas cet entretien de D.Byrne. Merci pour l'info 
Hélas, certains ne parviennent pas à différencier respect et irrespect.
Ce sera pour plus tard (une autre vie).


----------



## macarel (15 Décembre 2006)

Suite &#224; un conseil de mon ch&#232;r fiston (il y a quelquetemps d&#233;j&#224 j'&#233;coute "Infectious Groove" "Mas Borracho":love:


----------



## silvio (15 Décembre 2006)

Bon moi je dois faire un peu psycho rigide mais .... quelqu'un a-t-il vu la soirée Special Punk (oui dit comme ça, ça fait un peu ... enfin bref ...) sur Europe2TV hier soir ? 
je cherche à savoir, qui est le vieux beau (mais vachement sur le retour) qui raconte qu'il avait mis ses poèmes en musique, et qu'il se contentait de les déclamer avec un phrasé rapide ... une tronche à la Stiv Bators ... :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2006)

Gaston Ouvrard ?


----------



## silvio (15 Décembre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4092048 a dit:
			
		

> Gaston Ouvrard ?



suis pas sûr .... 
parce que là, le gars, il avait un super accent ... hors, lors de sa tournée aux States, Gaston, on voit bien des fois qu'il a du mal à communiquer avec le public ... enfin sur le cinquième DVD de la tournée, on sent que ça s'améliore, mais pas comme le gars là ...


----------



## macarel (15 Décembre 2006)

Là, je vais attaquer Pink Flyd "Atom Heart Mother", pour me perdre dans les mémoires des concerts mémorables, ou on pouvait encore fumer dans les lieux publics, mêm dans des salles prévues pour des concerts classiques, aie aie, aie, je m'y perds déjà 
 :mouais:

MP. Ice, exéllent ton poloroid:love:


----------



## Dr.Slump (16 Décembre 2006)

J'écoute énormément de jazz, alors, en tant que belge, je me dois évidemment d'écouter du jazz de notre beau petit pays qui est entre parenthèses vachement bien fourni en jazzmen ! 






Bert Joris quartet, un enregistrement live, absolument fabuleux. Avec en grande partie de compositions du maitre, mais aussi 2-3 standards. Le trompettiste belge est accompagné d'un Morini particulèrement impressionant.

Avis aux amateurs de jazz, ce disque est génialissimement intélligeamment interpreté


----------



## teo (16 Décembre 2006)

*DM*, une version alternative au _Touring the angel_ à Milan :love: depuis hier soir en quasi boucle.

Juste derrière, *Booka Shade* et _Movements_. Découverte.
De l'électro bien ficelée. Je ne connaissais que quelques remix et je sens que je vais écouter ça souvent


----------



## Chang (16 Décembre 2006)

> Juste derri&#232;re, *Booka Shade*


C'est du bon ... Booka Shade, Mandy et l'ecurie du label Get Physical, c funky, ca groove et c toujours tres frais.

Les titres Mandarine Girl et Body Language sont d'excellents titres, souvent playslites sur le lecteur mp3 

Dans un genre similaire et tout aussi bon, les labels Poker Flat emmene par son patron l'excellent Steve Bug, ou encore Palette Recordings avec les sorties de John Tejada ... Le tres bon It is What it is numero 7, interprete par Mathew Jonson est aussi une petite perle de son minimale, mais groovy comme c pas permis, un de mes maxis preferes ... a conseiller a toutes les oreilles !!

Je vois aussi sur ta page Last FM que tu ecoute Ellen Allien et Apparat ... le track Rotary est, je crois, mon track prefere de l'annee 2006. Il me retourne a chaque fois ...


----------



## SirG (16 Décembre 2006)

teo a dit:


> *DM*, une version alternative au _Touring the angel_ à Milan :love: depuis hier soir en quasi boucle.



J'espère qu'il te plaît.


----------



## teo (16 Décembre 2006)

_Grave. Le son est excellent _

Je d&#233;couvre CSS /Cansei de Ser Sexy

Pas mal. J'avais un peu peur d'un truc tr&#232;s hype et creux. Ben pas du tout. Fun et l&#233;ger.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2006)

2&#232;me DVD/semaine du live au Triton en 2005

Aussi bon que le 1er 

Pour d&#233;couvrir ou appr&#233;cier 35 ans de musique de Magma


----------



## naas (16 Décembre 2006)

Suite &#224; l'immense succ&#232;s du "je cherche de l'&#233;quivalent arvo part" (merci &#224; vous tous  ) je cherche un album de ce que je me rappelle est les "wooden top" ou wooden quelque chose, le chanteur &#233;tait un petit enerv&#233;, pochette marron avec en son centre une forme genre orgue stylis&#233;
tout ceci est &#224; prendre avec le recul n&#233;cessaire, un titre de l'albumeu avait fait un carton


----------



## alèm (16 Décembre 2006)

The Woodentops ?


----------



## naas (16 Décembre 2006)

yes


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2006)

naas a dit:


> un titre de l'albumeu avait fait un carton


 *celui-ci?*  _Travelling Man sur Giant _


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2006)

silvio a dit:


> Bon moi je dois faire un peu psycho rigide mais .... quelqu'un a-t-il vu la soir&#233;e Special Punk (oui dit comme &#231;a, &#231;a fait un peu ... enfin bref ...) sur Europe2TV hier soir ?
> je cherche &#224; savoir, qui est le vieux beau (mais vachement sur le retour) qui raconte qu'il avait mis ses po&#232;mes en musique, et qu'il se contentait de les d&#233;clamer avec un phras&#233; rapide ... une tronche &#224; la Stiv Bators ... :rose:




Steve Bator... On parle du m&#234;me?  Celui permanent&#233; des 80's of Church que l'on peut entrevoir *ici?*

Mais, mais quel rapport avec the Clash ?


----------



## alèm (17 Décembre 2006)

_on va voir si Patamach, mon cher patamach, se souvient...











24 track Loop pour aller au travail et danser dans le tram devant les autres ahuris


_


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2006)

*Red Right Hand*
Tiens, je trouve que cela va bien avec l'extinction de la bottle de Lavagu_lin. ...


----------



## disfortune (17 Décembre 2006)

Trentemöller, de l'electro minimal géniale!!!


----------



## Aurélie85 (17 Décembre 2006)

*Alva Noto - Autopilot/ .autorec*





​

"Carsten Nicolai est l'une des personnalités les plus actives de la scène électronique minimale actuelle. Plasticien et musicien, il est connu aussi bien du monde de l'art contemporain pour ses installations que de la scène électronique pour ses productions publiées sous les pseudonymes Noto ou Alva Noto.  Exposées à New York, au Japon, à la Documenta de Kassel ou encore à la Biennale de Venise, ses installations sonores tout comme ses travaux de musicien, publiés pour la plupart sur son propre label, Raster-Noton, et sur le label Mille Plateaux interrogent le potentiel créatif des codes, formules cryptées et autres systèmes logiques que nous ne cessons d'inventer pour structurer notre monde. Sa musique, composée exclusivement de sons digitaux retraités (bruits de fax et modems, accidents numériques, etc.), est à la fois abstraite et « groovie ». Elle est accompagnée sur scène par un fascinant déploiement de visuels générés par des logiciels conçus par Nicolai lui-même."

Ambiance! 

Le site, avec extraits vidéos & audio.


----------



## richard-deux (17 Décembre 2006)

wormeyes a dit:


> *Red Right Hand*
> Tiens, je trouve que cela va bien avec l'extinction de la bottle de Lavagu_lin. ...



J'aime bien cette chanson. :love: 

Sinon, Nick Cave prépare pour Mars 2007 un nouvel album avec un nouveau groupe (les Bad Seeds  ): Grinderman.


----------



## naas (17 Décembre 2006)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> Le site, avec extraits vidéos & audio.


suffisamment extra ordinaire pour que cela me titille l'oreille


----------



## sonnyboy (17 Décembre 2006)

Tu s'rais pas un collègue à Rezba toi ???

      je m'aime...


----------



## sonnyboy (17 Décembre 2006)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> "Carsten Nicolai est l'une des personnalités les plus actives de la scène électronique minimale actuelle. Plasticien et musicien, il est connu aussi bien du monde de l'art contemporain pour ses installations que de la scène électronique pour ses productions publiées sous les pseudonymes Noto ou Alva Noto.  Exposées à New York, au Japon, à la Documenta de Kassel ou encore à la Biennale de Venise, ses installations sonores tout comme ses travaux de musicien, publiés pour la plupart sur son propre label, Raster-Noton, et sur le label Mille Plateaux interrogent le potentiel créatif des codes, formules cryptées et autres systèmes logiques que nous ne cessons d'inventer pour structurer notre monde. Sa musique, composée exclusivement de sons digitaux retraités (bruits de fax et modems, accidents numériques, etc.), est à la fois abstraite et « groovie ». Elle est accompagnée sur scène par un fascinant déploiement de visuels générés par des logiciels conçus par Nicolai lui-même."
> 
> Ambiance!
> 
> Le site, avec extraits vidéos & audio.



Tu copies vachement bien les articles.... :sleep:


----------



## macarel (17 Décembre 2006)

Probablement vous le connaissez aussi bien que moi, mais bon je vous le met quandmême:
King Crimson sur "Discipline". Du rock "progressiste"??, "alternatif"??) avec Robert Fripp sur la guitare synthé, Tony Levin à la basse (ensite sur le "Chapman Stick, instrument légendaire, pas assez exploité), Adrien Belew (guitare avec "the elephant sound") et Bill Bruford on drums. 
Crimson avec cette formation à "sévi" pendant trois ans (81....) jouant dans des petites salles. Des concerts très intimiste (enfin, ceux(3) que j'ai vu) , mais alors quelle ambience:love: :love: :love: , Fripp assis sur son ampli, Belew torturant sa fender dans tous les sens, un régal A conseiller ...


----------



## Patamach (17 Décembre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4094125 a dit:
			
		

> _on va voir si Patamach, mon cher patamach, se souvient...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ca c'est trop fort je viens justement de me procurer leur coffret :love:

6 CD assez complets et bien documentés avec _"Health and Efficiency" _l'un de leurs chefs d'oeuvre et surtout si tu aimes _"24 track loop_" le EP *Repeat* et le morceau du même nom extrait de la même session: plus de 20 mn de boucles, drones, du Can shooté au Miles Davis.

Pour entretenir la folie rien de mieux ...


----------



## alèm (17 Décembre 2006)

Patamach a dit:


> Ca c'est trop fort je viens justement de me procurer leur coffret :love:
> 
> 6 CD assez complets et bien documentés avec _"Health and Efficiency" _l'un de leurs chefs d'oeuvre et surtout si tu aimes _"24 track loop_" le EP *Repeat* et le morceau du même nom extrait de la même session: plus de 20 mn de boucles, drones, du Can shooté au Miles Davis.
> 
> Pour entretenir la folie rien de mieux ...



tu vois hein ?! 
_
bon, il se trouve où ce coffret ? hein ? allez dis ! 

justement, je pense que ma folie commence à se voir._


----------



## Modern__Thing (17 Décembre 2006)

wormeyes a dit:


> [URL="http://phobos.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewAlbum?playlistId=42171082&s=143459&i=42171041"][B]Red Right Hand[/B][/URL]
> Tiens, je trouve que cela va bien avec l'extinction de la bottle de Lavagu_lin. ...[/QUOTE]
> [color=teal]Cette chanson est terriiiiiip :love: :up:
> 
> ...


----------



## silvio (18 Décembre 2006)

wormeyes a dit:


> Steve Bator... On parle du m&#234;me?  Celui permanent&#233; des 80's of Church que l'on peut entrevoir *ici?*
> 
> Mais, mais quel rapport avec the Clash ?



Oui le Steve Bators ex-Dead Boys, des Lords Of The New Church avec Brian James des Damned et pis je me souviens plus l'autre ... :rose:
Mais en fait, c'est juste que le gugusse qui &#233;tait interview&#233;, avait la m&#234;me d&#233;gaine ... ou du moins avait la d&#233;gaine qui l'aurait eu s'il aurait pas &#233;t&#233; mourru ... 
Bon bref, je cherche le groupe de ce po&#232;te ... mais si personne n'a regard&#233;, &#231;a va pas &#234;tre facile .... :hein:

Merci pour Travelling Man des Woodentops, j'avais oubli&#233; ... encore un vinyl qu'il me faudrait encod&#233; .... 

Tiens d'ailleurs, j'ai vu les Woodentops au Bataclan avec un obscur petit groupe en premi&#232;re partie : ils chantaient une chanson qui s'appelait Zobi La Mouche et nous avaient distribu&#233; le texte pour qu'on chante avec eux ....


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Décembre 2006)

La version DVD mixée en 5.1 est une tuerie. C'est simple, on ne dirait pas le même album. Hyper impressionnant.:love:


----------



## teo (18 Décembre 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> ()La version DVD mixée en 5.1 est une tuerie. C'est simple, on ne dirait pas le même album. Hyper impressionnant.:love:



Je te conseille aussi la version instrumentale de l'album. C'est très étonnant  

En fin d'aprèm, razzia chez un soldeur pas loin de chez moi, Satie, Tchaïkovsky, Haydn...

et ce que je n'avais pas écouté depuis bien des années, WA Mozart et sa _Flûte Enchantée_. Pas sûr que j'aille voir le Brannagh, mais ça fait du bien dans les oreilles et ça me change de mes écoutes de [URL="http://www.last.fm/user/teonum/charts/?charttype=3month&subtype=artist&range=103"]ces dernières semaines  
Juste là _Der Hölle Rache_, l'air de la Reine de la Nuit, toujours impressionnant, malgré un enregistrement qui sature/crachhote un peu. A 390, je ne vais pas me plaindre 




****
**
*

Un peu de prosélytisme pour le groupe macgeneration de Last.fm:
Une version en français du site a été mise en place.[/URL]
Merci aux personnes ayant participé aux traductions.
_A work in progress_, "un travail évolutif", pardonnez les quelques petites incongruités
qui pourraient y apparaitre et n'hésitez pas à faire part de vos remarques
dans le forum last.fm approprié. 
Vous pouvez dès à présent naviguer en français sur ce site 
_NB: Il n'y a pas de liens commerciaux entre macg.co et last.fm_​


----------



## Aurélie85 (18 Décembre 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Tu copies vachement bien les articles.... :sleep:



Merci.

Va te faire mettre


----------



## Patamach (19 Décembre 2006)

Je viens de trouver un site assez sympa qui essaye de ressencer les artistes samplés (l'original je précise ...) et les sampleurs. C'est très axé soul/rap/funk, normal le sample y est légion et religion.

--> *Le site*

La plupart sont connu mais il existe qqs perles que je ne connaissais pas, extrait:

Le sampleur: Beyonce Feat. Jay-Z - Crazy In Love
Le samplé: The Chi-Lites - Are You My Woman







Le sampleur: Ghostface Killah feat. Ne-Yo - Back Like That 
Le samplé: Willie Hutch - Baby, Come Home






Tout ça donne plutôt envie d'aller jeter une oreille du côté des originaux.

coucou:Ed)


:style:


----------



## silvio (19 Décembre 2006)

teo a dit:


> ****
> **
> *
> 
> ...



Génial !!!! j'y accède enfin depuis le boulot !!!!


----------



## teo (19 Décembre 2006)

Patamach a dit:


> Je viens de trouver un site assez sympa qui essaye de ressencer les artistes samplés (l'original je précise ...) et les sampleurs. C'est très axé soul/rap/funk, normal le sample y est légion et religion.
> 
> --> *Le site*



On en a déjà parlé ici non ? C'est là que j'avais appris que Gnarls Barkley a fait un morceau génial avec _Crazy_ (ce morceau est vraiment bon) mais qu'il a chopé l'idée dans une BO 

_silvio_: ravi que ça passe enfin  au fait ta radio de voisinage: pas que rock, y'a d'autres choses bien 

Charité bien ordonnée comme par soi-même: ma _Radio personnelle_ sur last.fm. The Divine Comedy, The Young Gods, Interpol, Muse, Ugress ce matin... C'est bon, elle correspond maintenant vraiment à ce que j'écoute. Me reste plus qu'à trouver du taf avec un ordi qui supporte le flash player


----------



## toys (19 Décembre 2006)

geeneus mix sur rinse.fm dub step  :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## silvio (19 Décembre 2006)

teo a dit:


> _silvio_: ravi que ça passe enfin  au fait ta radio de voisinage: pas que rock, y'a d'autres choses bien


Bon c'est vrai qu'en ce moment, je suis plutôt Rock Centric, mais ça va se diversifier tout doucement, tu vas voir ... 


teo a dit:


> Charité bien ordonnée comme par soi-même: ma _Radio personnelle_ sur last.fm. The Divine Comedy, The Young Gods, Interpol, Muse, Ugress ce matin... C'est bon, elle correspond maintenant vraiment à ce que j'écoute. Me reste plus qu'à trouver du taf avec un ordi qui supporte le flash player


Ce n'est pas l'ordi qui bloque : c'est le proxy de la boite : en fait j'ai fait le mariole, mais en dehors de mon dashbaord, je n'accède à rien .... 
Alors j'écoute ça : http://www.musicovery.com/ :rose::rose:


----------



## wip (19 Décembre 2006)

silvio a dit:


> Ce n'est pas l'ordi qui bloque : c'est le proxy de la boite : en fait j'ai fait le mariole, mais en dehors de mon dashbaord, je n'accède à rien ....


Moi aussi, même souci, mais bon, j'ai mon popod :rose: .


----------



## Ed_the_Head (19 Décembre 2006)

Patamach a dit:


> Tout ça donne plutôt envie d'aller jeter une oreille du côté des originaux.
> 
> coucou:Ed)
> 
> ...



Effectivement, les morceaux originaux sont souvent des petites perles dénichées par des "crate diggers" complètement névrosés. Certains de ces originaux s'échangent sur e-bay pour des centaines de dollars  
Il y a quelques jours, un membre de lastFM m'a contacté par mp. Il avait trouvé dans mes stats certains titres utilisés par Cristina Aguilera dans son dernier album (no comment ). 

A propos des chi-lites j'adore ce groupe. Dommage que l'on ne trouve que des bootlegs en CD et aucune réédition d'album. J'ai déniché quelques titres dans des audioblogs, dont le fameux "Are you my woman" samplé par Jay-z et Beyoncé. 
ça groove à mort.


----------



## toys (20 Décembre 2006)

bossman et snipe keedo on rinse fm

grime grime grime


----------



## Berthold (20 Décembre 2006)

Ma fille m'a fait d&#233;couvrir *Rammstein*, avec l'album *Mutter*.






Une oreille inattentive m'avait d'abord fait classer &#231;a inopportun&#233;ment dans le trash m&#233;tal pas beau et gras, en fait c'est m&#233;lodique, construit. J'aime.


----------



## SirG (20 Décembre 2006)

Elle est bien ta fille. :love: 
Rammstein, même si aujourd'hui on en parle beaucoup, est un groupe surpuissant sur scènes, délivrant une musique variée, mélodique, un son travaillé et des textes simples mais forts. Je te conseille de tenter les albums dans l'ordre chronologique.


----------



## KARL40 (20 Décembre 2006)

BERURIER NOIR "Invisible"






Leur dernier CD. Toujours guitare + boite à rythme. Sauf que la guitare sonne plus "métal".

A l'image du "joyeux merdier", ils n'ont pas changé ...


----------



## alèm (20 Décembre 2006)

_





bah ouais... Messageros Killers Boys au pluriel mais en fraction provisoire...


punk's not dead...

merci &#224; Seventeen Records ! 
_


----------



## fedo (20 Décembre 2006)

> _ punk's not dead..._



pourtant j'avais cru en écoutant le dernier _bérurier noir_ .


----------



## yvos (20 Décembre 2006)

Groupe noisy français des 90's : Deity guns, trans lines appointment. Album produit par Lee Ranaldo. Ca decrasse les noreilles. :style:


----------



## alèm (20 Décembre 2006)

_


fedo a dit:



			pourtant j'avais cru en écoutant le dernier
		
Cliquez pour agrandir...

_


fedo a dit:


> _bérurier noir ._


_

c'est que tu n'as pas vu les films de F.J. Ossang alors ! 

_


----------



## toys (21 Décembre 2006)

le mixe de n-type du 3 decembre sur rinse fm.


----------



## teo (21 Décembre 2006)

Décidément Agoria avec _Cute & Cult_ (pas présent sur le Store) et The Green Armchair, c'est un régal :love:

_Code 1026_ sur _The Green Armchair_ est un merveille cradingue, entre sons sursaturés et sons clairs et purs. Le contraste est un régal, un morceau de danse à aligner direct avec un _Crispy Bacon_ de L. Garnier. Ca me fait penser à des ambiances froides du New Beat belge de la fin des 80's. J'ai un titre au bout des lèvres et il ne me revient pas. La rythmique sourde prend direct au plexus solaire, là où ça fait du bien quand ça fait mal et inversément 

Avec _Cute & Cult_ il enchaine et revisite des morceaux tel _Mulholland Drive_, _Idiotheque_, _The Age of love_, _Nightclubbing_ avec de l'amour qui suinte de partout. De l'amour pas comme de la guimauve rose et trop sucrée, mais un vrai résidu industriel qui aiderait à faire bouger les pieds.



= =




Danser danser et ne pas même voir la nuit mourir :love:


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (21 Décembre 2006)

que je suis en train de numériser : vinyle vers cd-audio merçi Toast !


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (21 Décembre 2006)

C'est sûr !
gismonti, après des  références Trash-métal : ça le fait pas !!!
c'est plutôt des balades douces et sirupeuses brésilennes d'avant le millénaire ! 
Patrick


----------



## PATOCHMAN (21 Décembre 2006)

KARL40 a dit:


> ... Sauf que la guitare sonne plus "métal".



"Défaut" dont souffre aussi le dernier Métal Urbain... Serait-ce pour ratisser large auprès de djeuns qui ne connaissent pas forcément les autres, ou vouloir à tout prix plus coller à l'air du temps?...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (21 Décembre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> "Défaut" dont souffre aussi le dernier Métal Urbain... Serait-ce pour ratisser large auprès de djeuns qui ne connaissent pas forcément les autres, ou vouloir à tout prix plus coller à l'air du temps?...


Un peu comme les vieux qui roulent en Porsche&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2006)

65daysofstatic

post-rock


----------



## fedo (21 Décembre 2006)

> *One Time for All Time - 65daysofstatic*



excellent choix, excellent groupe.

sinon les pioniers du post metal ambient au dessus de toute la mélée 





Isis et l'album _Panopticon_.

le dernier en date _In the absence of truth_ est un poil moins réussi à mon goût malgré d'excellents titres comme Wrists of Kings.


----------



## disfortune (21 Décembre 2006)

Para One, que je vois demain en concert


----------



## macarel (22 Décembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Un peu comme les vieux qui roulent en Porsche


T'es contre les viex ou contre les Porsches


----------



## Patamach (22 Décembre 2006)

Deux albums qui n'ont strictement rien en commun pour ces fêtes de fin d'année.

D'un côté les meilleurs représentants du courant Dubstep, futur genre à la mode en 2007 en angleterre, *Burial *(extraits en bas de page)*.* Le type qui se cache derriere fait parti de la galaxie Rythm & Sound et ca s'entend. Une rythmique syncopée, grosses basses qui roulent, voix vaporeuses, et au final un son super travaillé et hyper efficace.

Elu album de l'année outre manche par THE WIRE.








Autre genre: stoner rock (grande influence de Black Sabbath) avec le dernier *OM*. A savoir un rock sur-saturé de guitares, assez lent et souvent instrumental, un dérivé enfin interessant du courant metal, sans les voix de bourrins (aussi interessant: Sunn o))), Boris, Earth, Pelican, ...)

Leur dernier album, *Conference of the Birds *(extrait ITS)*,* se résume à 2 morceaux de 15mn, le 1er tout en finesse avec une superbe ligne de basse qui monte en puissance pour terminer sur de belles guitares saturées. Des morceaux longs pour vous laisser rentrer en trance, qui disent ...


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Décembre 2006)

Un petit live acoustique de Bowie de 96 (The benefit) sur lequel il y a un maginifique "the man who sold the world" joué avec des instruments indiens. Un pur bonheur...:love:


----------



## richard-deux (22 Décembre 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Un petit live acoustique de Bowie de 96 (The benefit) sur lequel il y a un maginifique "the man who sold the world" joué avec des instruments indiens. Un pur bonheur...:love:



Je te jure que pour l'année prochaine (2007), je te fais une liste détaillée de ce que je dois t'envoyer depuis 6 mois. :rose:   

Cela sera ma première résolution de l'année.


----------



## naas (23 Décembre 2006)

Je viens d'acheter un nouvel album sur itunes d'arvo part: da pacem
tout simplement magnifique, arvo part est capable d'&#233;crire des &#233;motions profondes dans un langague musical et ce d'une mani&#232;re unique et sublime.






_(je vous fait un rapport plus tard sur tous les musiciens que vous m'avez recommand&#233;  )_


----------



## IceandFire (23 Décembre 2006)

Mon dieu ...  :style::love::king:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Décembre 2006)

Le podcast de la blogothèque : le concert à emporter de *We're from Barcelona*


----------



## freakstepper (24 Décembre 2006)

un très grand disque
"Songs for Christmas" de Sufjan Stevens

cherry mristmas


----------



## Chang (25 Décembre 2006)

> Mon dieu ...  :style::love::king:



Ah ben oui, forcement, ca met une claque :rateau: 
Quand on ecoute ce qu'est devenu Morcheeba au fil des ans, c d'un triste. Je conseille fortement d'eviter leur DVD tellement il est navrant ...


> D'un côté les meilleurs représentants du courant Dubstep, futur genre à la mode en 2007 en angleterre, *Burial *(extraits en bas de page)*.* Le type qui se cache derriere fait parti de la galaxie Rythm & Sound et ca s'entend. Une rythmique syncopée, grosses basses qui roulent, voix vaporeuses, et au final un son super travaillé et hyper efficace.
> 
> Elu album de l'année outre manche par THE WIRE.



Si je ne me trompe pas, c'est la meme ecurie que les Wackies, non ? 

Tout ca ( ) pour amener cet album techno, un classique :






Maurizio - MCD. Tout simplement une compilation des eps sortis sur son propre label M. De la techno dubby, envoutante et qui appel aux volutes de fumees enivrantes. Ca s'ecoute sur de tres bonnes enceintes ou dans un bon casque, sur un canap, trankilou, ou a fond de berzingue. C'est mental, repetitif et ca envoie le bois 

Pour les curieux, un ptit lien vers le site internet des differents labels regroupes sous la coupe Basic Channel : http://www.basicchannel.com/

Les sorties de ces labels peuvent s'acheter les yeux fermes 

Et joyeux noel


----------



## SirG (25 Décembre 2006)

Changement d'ambiance avec un groupe allemand développant une musique mi-folklorique, mi-gothique, avec un soupçon d'électronique. Très plaisant.


----------



## richard-deux (25 Décembre 2006)

freakstepper a dit:


> un très grand disque
> "Songs for Christmas" de Sufjan Stevens
> 
> cherry mristmas



J'apprécie la musique de Sufjan Stevens mais là le coffret 5 cd de chants de Noël, je ne peut pas. :rateau: 

Bonne écoute.


----------



## supermoquette (25 Décembre 2006)

Parce ces temps je suis habit&#233; d'une force beaucoup trop grande pour moi. Et ce mec d&#233;ploie une m&#233;lancolie suffisament &#233;tendue pour que je puisse la contenir. J'aimerais pas &#234;tre &#224; sa place.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (25 Décembre 2006)

Pourquoi? Parce que.

7 ans d'enregistrements live au cours desquels Miles Davis se révèle au monde, et à lui-même. 
Accessible et massif.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (25 Décembre 2006)

Allez, un double post. 


Les 10 meilleurs chansons de 2006.


----------



## fedo (25 Décembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Les 10 meilleurs chansons de 2006.





> *The Greatest* : Cat Power - Love & Communication


oui certainement.



> *Show Your Bones* : Yeah Yeah Yeahs - Gold Lion


non pas vraiment, Yeah Yeah Yeahs ayant perdu toute cr&#233;dibilit&#233; musicale avec son dernier album totalement dispensable.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (25 Décembre 2006)

fedo a dit:


> oui certainement.
> 
> non pas vraiment, Yeah Yeah Yeahs ayant perdu toute cr&#233;dibilit&#233; musicale avec son dernier album totalement dispensable.


C'est pas mon choix.  

Il n'en reste pas moins que Diddy Wah est un sacr&#233; audioblog et que je partage souvent ses avis. Je n'ai pas entendu le dernier des YYY, je ne connais que Fever to Tell, excellent.


----------



## fedo (25 Décembre 2006)

le truc c'est qu'en 2006 y a un groupe qui est arrivé et qui s'appelle _be your own pet_. et alors on dirait du _yeah yeah yeahs_ à l'ancienne (celui dont tu parles). mais surtout c'est bien meileur que le dernier _yeah yeah yeahs_ tout nul spécial college radio...​


----------



## Ed_the_Head (25 Décembre 2006)

fedo a dit:


> le truc c'est qu'en 2006 y a un groupe qui est arrivé et qui s'appelle _be your own pet_. et alors on dirait du _yeah yeah yeahs_ à l'ancienne (celui dont tu parles). mais surtout c'est bien meileur que le dernier _yeah yeah yeahs_ tout nul spécial college radio...​


L'ITMS avait donn&#233; un titre en 2005. "Spill" que l'on trouve sur l'EP "Damn Damn Leash", tr&#232;s bon titre. 

De toute les fa&#231;ons, chacun &#224; ses 10 meilleurs titres pour l'ann&#233;e 2006.


----------



## joeldu18cher (25 Décembre 2006)

paul sauvanet " nomad" disponible sur l'itms .. tres tres planant 
musique d'ambiance , orientalisante, planante .. une voix d'opera sur un morceau mais ce n'est pas du tout de l'opera


----------



## Anonyme (26 Décembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Allez, un double post.
> 
> 
> Les 10 meilleurs chansons de 2006.




M&#234;me pas foutu de donner sa propre liste 






From the Hip 
par 
Section 25 

_Une signature du mythique Factory, entre post punk et cold wave, pour un ensemble assez froid (la Section 25 est une clause du Mental Health Act de 1959 portant sur l'internement) avec Martin Hannett &#224; la production_






Zero. A Martin Hannett Story 1977-1991
par
Martin Hannett


_Une r&#233;trospective plus ou moins coh&#233;rente de certains des groupes (de Factory) produits par le "cinqui&#232;me" membre de Joy Division : au programme, Joy Division et New Order &#233;videmment, Happy Mondays, Buzzcocks, OMD, Magazine, Psychedelic Furs, ..., Section 25, Durutti Column et m&#234;me U2_ ​
​


----------



## Nobody (26 Décembre 2006)

J'ai re&#231;u aujourd'hui, en pr&#233;vente, le nouvel album de Jean-Patrick Capdevielle. Oui oui, celui de "Quand t'es dans le d&#233;sert". Bon, il a &#233;crit d'autres trucs depuis; rassurez-moi, vous ne vous arr&#234;tez pas &#224; une seule chanson pour vous faire une id&#233;e, non? Il y a aussi son aversion des majors et les strat&#233;gies qu'il a trouv&#233;es pour les d&#233;tourner, 15 ans apr&#232;s son dernier album "Vertigo".

Il nous sort donc en cette fin d'ann&#233;e 2006 en pr&#233;-commande, un album qui sortira dans les bacs d'ici deux ou trois mois, avec une tourn&#233;e en prime et le tout &#224; 61 ans. Franchement, &#231;a tape. Ca s'appelle "H&#233;r&#233;tique # 13".

Mes impressions apr&#232;s plusieurs &#233;coutes.

"Dehors, le froid fait blanchir les conif&#232;res, et les vapeurs du r&#233;veillon s&#8217;&#233;loignent. Avant de replonger vers une autre source festive, H&#233;r&#233;tique # 13 r&#233;veille d&#8217;anciennes brulures. L&#8217;&#233;nergie est l&#224;, l&#8217;intensit&#233; aussi, la voix, tendue comme un arc, bondit &#224; travers les champs. Par-del&#224; les d&#233;cennies, Capdevielle crie encore ses r&#233;voltes, ses craintes et ses agacements. Misanthrope, le Jean-Patrick ? Allons donc ! Il suffit de d&#233;coder un peu : la r&#233;ponse qu&#8217;il attend, c&#8217;est celle qui pousse vers l&#8217;autre, comme vers Johnny Pervenche, en &#233;vitant les rouleaux de photocopieuse et les journaux du soir. Son amour de l&#8217;Homo Sapiens lui donne un mal de rien malgr&#233; tout, il distingue dans les nuages des images sombres qu&#8217;il voudrait nous voir &#233;teindre. Car il a confiance en nous. Il sait que la sortie existe, il dit qu&#8217;il faut quitter l&#8217;ici pour rattraper le vent qui emporte sur la mer son r&#234;ve d&#8217;un paradis sur la Terre. C&#8217;est ce r&#234;ve qu&#8217;il nous &#233;crit depuis si longtemps. Il &#233;tait temps qu&#8217;il revienne nous secouer un peu, nous confier ses craintes et ses doutes, nous rappeler qu&#8217;il y a urgence : agissez !"

Si vous croisez son disque dans les bacs, choisissez-le. Ca fait du bien.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Décembre 2006)

En ce moment (et depuis quelques temps en fait) c'est la folie des reprises ...
Mais ça sent le manque d'inspiration, rien n'est vraiment travailler, le rythme reste le même, les instrumentales aussi.
Alors que les reprises ça existe depuis longtemps et qu'il est amusant de voir les différentes interprétations de la même chanson.

"Summertime" est je crois la chanson la plus reprise ... A tel point qu'on ne sait plus qui l'a écrite (si quelqu'un sait qu'il le dise  )

J'aime beaucoup la version de Ella Fitzgerald et Louis Armstrong.

[YOUTUBE]1yKgAEkCKxY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## alèm (27 Décembre 2006)

odr&#233;;4106531 a dit:
			
		

> "Summertime" est je crois la chanson la plus reprise ... A tel point qu'on ne sait plus qui l'a &#233;crite (si quelqu'un sait qu'il le dise  )
> 
> J'aime beaucoup la version de Ella Fitzgerald et Louis Armstrong.


_

pourtant, c'est loin d'&#234;tre un myst&#232;re... c'est le Grand Georges, l'auteur de mes trucs les plus funs &#224; jouer en orchestre de concert classique (pour un trompettiste orient&#233; jazz comme moi&#8230; )

moi, je pr&#233;f&#232;re la version de Cathy Berberian (m&#234;me si celle d'Ella et de Louis est admirable) car la grande diva qu'&#233;tait Cathy Berberian se l'approprie d'un souffle in&#233;galable... 

 &#224; Patamach il me semble... _


----------



## bompi (28 Décembre 2006)

C'est dans l'op&#233;ra "Porgy and Bess".
C'est effectivement un vrai standard, d&#233;clin&#233; et r&#233;interpr&#233;t&#233; par un nombre consid&#233;rable de musiciens. La version de Armstrong/Fitzgerald est effectivement une splendeur. Dans un autre genre, Teddy Wilson en donne une interpr&#233;tation bien dans son style, classique et &#233;l&#233;gante.
R&#233;cemment Laurent de Wilde en a donn&#233; une version aussi, que j'aime beaucoup.


----------



## Berthold (28 Décembre 2006)

J'ai ressorti un vieux William Sheller, *Ailleurs*, de ma discoth&#232;que. Un des premiers albums que j'ai achet&#233; en CD (et plus en vynil), un des premiers aussi ou WS m&#234;lait des instruments classiqes &#224; ses compositions (il en avait sorti un avec un quatuor &#224; cordes peu de temps avant). Pour moi, cet album reste l'incontournable de Sheller.


----------



## macmarco (28 Décembre 2006)

Berthold a dit:


> J'ai ressorti un vieux William Sheller, *Ailleurs*, de ma discothèque. Un des premiers albums que j'ai acheté en CD (et plus en vynil), un des premiers aussi ou WS mêlait des instruments classiqes à ses compositions (il en avait sorti un avec un quatuor à cordes peu de temps avant). Pour moi, cet album reste l'incontournable de Sheller.




Ah ! Sheller !  :love:
Pour ceux que ça intéresse, j'ai créé un groupe William Sheller sur Last FM, viendez !


----------



## bompi (28 Décembre 2006)

Dans un tout autre genre, un court album de Scanner, "Salle des d&#233;parts : H&#244;pital Raymond Poincar&#233;, Garches". Le morceau s'appelle en anglais : "Channel of flight".
C'est un titre de 18' disponible sur iTS.
Apparemment, c'est une musique cr&#233;&#233;e pour cette 'salle des d&#233;parts', destin&#233;e &#224; permettre aux familles de prendre cong&#233; de leurs d&#233;funts (cet h&#244;pital est sp&#233;cialis&#233; dans les accident&#233;s de la circulation).
C'est &#233;videmment une musique profond&#233;ment m&#233;lancolique, tr&#232;s 'ambiant' (pas new-age, pas confondre) et en ce sens proche des exp&#233;rimentations de Brian Eno. Musique paisible et sereine mais qui serre le coeur.
En ces temps de f&#234;tes, pour ceux que tout ce fatras de mercantilisme et d'hypocrisie ennuie, c'est reposant.


----------



## silvio (28 Décembre 2006)

fig. 5 a dit:


> _Une rétrospective plus ou moins cohérente de certains des groupes (de Factory) produits par le "cinquième" membre de Joy Division : au programme, Joy Division et New Order évidemment, Happy Mondays, Buzzcocks, OMD, Magazine, Psychedelic Furs, ..., Section 25, Durutti Column et même U2_ ​
> ​



Miam rien que du bon :love::love:


----------



## yvos (28 Décembre 2006)

bon alors, c'est quoi vos meilleurs albums 2006 &#224; vous que c'est pas sur un site (m&#234;me si &#231;a peut en &#234;tre inspir&#233? Et pas besoin de mettre des trucs avec des noms &#224; coucher dehors pour faire style! :style:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (28 Décembre 2006)

yvos a dit:


> bon alors, c'est quoi vos meilleurs albums 2006 &#224; vous que c'est pas sur un site (m&#234;me si &#231;a peut en &#234;tre inspir&#233? Et pas besoin de mettre des trucs avec des noms &#224; coucher dehors pour faire style! :style:


Sans h&#233;siter, les deux r&#233;v&#233;lations de cette ann&#233;e  coucou: Purfils) : 
_Enfin, quand m&#234;me un peu puisque la moiti&#233; de mes &#233;coutes sont des enregistrements des 70's. 
_










Bon, le premier est de 2005 mais je l'ai d&#233;couvert cette ann&#233;e. J'aurais bien rajout&#233; LeftField ( teo) mais c'est d&#233;cid&#233;ment trop vieux. 

Des d&#233;ceptions? Dj Shadow et Jurassic 5&#8230; Tant pis, on verra les prochains.


----------



## alèm (28 Décembre 2006)

Dominique A _L'Horizon_ (bin ouais&#8230; )
Beirut _Gulag Orkestrar
_Mansfield.TYA_ June
_Cat Power_ The Greatest

_


----------



## yvos (28 Décembre 2006)

Mon trio 2006:

Film school - Film school
I love but i've chosen the darkness - Fear is on our side
Sonic youth - Rather Ripped


----------



## silvio (28 Décembre 2006)

yvos a dit:


> Mon trio 2006:
> 
> Film school - Film school
> I love but i've chosen the darkness - Fear is on our side
> Sonic youth - Rather Ripped



Art Brut
Artic Monkeys
Primal Scream

Pis faut que je vérifie pour quelques John Peel Sessions sorties cette année (The Fall par exemple)


----------



## Anonyme (28 Décembre 2006)

yvos a dit:


> Mon trio 2006:
> 
> Film school - Film school
> I love but i've chosen the darkness - Fear is on our side
> Sonic youth - Rather Ripped



Le deuxième n'est-ce pas un "_nom à coucher dehors pour faire style_" ?


----------



## yvos (28 Décembre 2006)

fig. 5 a dit:


> Le deuxième n'est-ce pas un "_nom à coucher dehors pour faire style_" ?



nan c'est un nom incroyablement long pour faire c.hier celui qui tape le message


----------



## naas (28 Décembre 2006)

cela ne vous dirait pas de mettre des liens ?


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Décembre 2006)

Perso, moi non.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Décembre 2006)

yvos a dit:


> nan c'est un nom incroyablement long pour faire c.hier celui qui tape le message



Tu as la version courte : [SIZE=-1]*ILYBICD 




*[/SIZE]


----------



## silvio (29 Décembre 2006)

silvio a dit:


> Art Brut
> Artic Monkeys
> Primal Scream
> 
> Pis faut que je vérifie pour quelques John Peel Sessions sorties cette année (The Fall par exemple)





naas a dit:


> cela ne vous dirait pas de mettre des liens ?



tu n'arrives pas à faire la recherche dans l'ITMS ?

Bon je rajouterais bien 22-20, mais là j'ai pas de lien


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Décembre 2006)

yvos a dit:


> bon alors, c'est quoi vos meilleurs albums 2006 à vous...? Et pas besoin de mettre des trucs avec des noms à coucher dehors pour faire style! :style:



*"J'IRAI CHIER DANS TON VOMI"*

*DE MÉTAL URBAIN* :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Dark-Tintin (29 Décembre 2006)

yvos a dit:


> bon alors, c'est quoi vos meilleurs albums 2006 à vous que c'est pas sur un site (même si ça peut en être inspiré)? Et pas besoin de mettre des trucs avec des noms à coucher dehors pour faire style! :style:



Un peu moins GREEN que celui de Patoch : 

AFI-Decemberunderground







*Joyeuses Fraisi-Fetes à tous !  * 


Fraisi Fetes.... C'est quoi encore cette connerie...


----------



## KARL40 (29 Décembre 2006)

Cela faisait longtemps ...


----------



## Burzum (29 Décembre 2006)

CURRENT 93 - Black Ships Ate The Sky


----------



## naas (30 Décembre 2006)

et t'en penses quoi ?


----------



## Mental Maelstrom (30 Décembre 2006)

Un bail que je ne l'avais pas écouté : 






Et en Vinyl s'il vous plaît


----------



## Burzum (30 Décembre 2006)

naas a dit:


> et t'en penses quoi ?



Ecoutes-le, peut importe ce que j'en pense...


----------



## teo (30 Décembre 2006)

Je ne dirais pas que c'est le meilleur, ni le plus original, tout &#231;a &#233;tant affaire de gout: mes plus belles _surprises_ et _d&#233;couvertes_, tout n'&#233;tant pas forc&#233;ment sorti en 2006. Merci &#224; ceux et celles qui me font part de leurs &#233;merveillements :love:

*Boards of Canada* (Geogaddi / In A Beautiful Place Out In The Country [EP]/ Music Has The Right To Children /The Campfire Headphase / Trans Canada Highway) - Pitin d'ambiance :love:
*Fujiya And Miyagi* (Transparent Things) - Bijou peu connu. Vraiment bon
*Shadow of the Beat* (Nanokaravan) - C'est un side project de *Ugress*, je ne pouvais donc qu'aimer. Plus sombre, plus v&#233;n&#233;neux
*TV On the Radio* (Desperate Youth, Blood Thirsty Babes / Return To Cookie Mountain)

_Electronique_
*Ladytron* (Light & Magic / 604 / Extended Play) - un son des sons pfff... trop fort

_Album_
*Ellen Allien & Apparat* (Orchestra of Bubbles) - Sans discussion

_DJ mix_
*Agoria* (Cute & Cult)

_Tube toute cat&#233;gorie / Vid&#233;o_
*Gnarls Barkley* (Crazy) quoiqu'on puisse en penser ou en dire, c'est une tuerie.

_Podcast et webradio:_
*Friskyradio* Moi j'adore. Point barre 

_Fran&#231;ais_
*Cali* (Le bordel magnifique / Menteur / L'amour parfait) - aussi dr&#244;le par moment que m&#233;lancolique, j'aime.

_Classique_
*Franz Schubert* (Complete trios) toujours aussi beaux...

_DVD_
*DM* (Touring the Angel 2006- Live in Milano)
*Jeff Mills* (Blue Potential: Live With Montpellier Philharmonic Orchestra)

_Concert acoustique, sc&#232;ne et CD_
*Chumbawamba* (Get on with it) :love: :love: :love: et leur concert au Th&#233;&#226;tre de l'Usine, &#224; Gen&#232;ve :love: :love: :live:

_Sc&#232;ne_
*Etienne Daho* @ Festival Inrocks (Pop Satori Olympia" :love: )
*DM* (Ar&#232;nes de N&#238;mes, on oublie Bercy )

_Edit:_
_Album Pop Lolita bien balanc&#233;e_
*West End Girls* (Goes Petshopping) Terrible :love: 

_Tube Pop P&#233;tasse & Paroles :love: _
*Sugababes* (Push the button (Album version))


----------



## lufograf (30 Décembre 2006)

naas a dit:


> Je viens d'acheter un nouvel album sur itunes d'arvo part: da pacem



Hello 

Personnellement je suis resté totalement scotché sur "Tabula Rasa" et "Alina" qui restent pour moi 2 merveilles absolues. Mais comment ce type arrive-t-il à faire tenir un univers entier en équilibre dans une note de piano ?   

Mais du coup je viens demander quelques conseils et avis des vénérables pour étoffer ma...   "collection" ?

Et joyeuses réjouissances à tous !


----------



## Anonyme (30 Décembre 2006)

teo a dit:


> Je ne dirais pas que c'est le meilleur, ni le plus original, tout ça étant affaire de gout: mes plus belles _surprises_ et _découvertes_, tout n'étant pas forcément sorti en 2006. Merci à ceux et celles qui me font part de leurs émerveillements :love:
> 
> *Boards of Canada* (Geogaddi / In A Beautiful Place Out In The Country [EP]/ Music Has The Right To Children /The Campfire Headphase / Trans Canada Highway) - Pitin d'ambiance :love:
> *Fujiya And Miyagi* (Transparent Things) - Bijou peu connu. Vraiment bon
> ...



Les daubes c'est fait  Tu peux envoyer la playlist qui tue maintenant


----------



## naas (30 Décembre 2006)

lufograf a dit:


> Hello
> 
> Personnellement je suis rest&#233; totalement scotch&#233; sur "Tabula Rasa" et "Alina" qui restent pour moi 2 merveilles absolues. Mais comment ce type arrive-t-il &#224; faire tenir un univers entier en &#233;quilibre dans une note de piano ?
> 
> ...


Fratres est magnifique, miserere est sublime, le profundis extrait d'arbos ou de beatus me touche aussi beaucoup 

les pochettes
le site

liens en fran&#231;ais


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Décembre 2006)

Bien, bien bien...

Et à part ça ?


----------



## Berthold (31 Décembre 2006)

Un p'tit Ferr&#233; au milieu d'une compilation de chanson fran&#231;aise.






*Avec le temps*,

c'est si gai&#8230; pour finir l'ann&#233;e en beaut&#233;&#8230; ou en gaiet&#233; !


----------



## Modern__Thing (31 Décembre 2006)

Cette ann&#233;e a aussi &#233;t&#233; tr&#232;s riche en d&#233;couvertes, anciennes ou nouvelles 

pour en citer quelques unes... 

- Thom Yorke - "The Eraser" - le site, les d&#233;buts solo de Thom Yorke, chanteur de Radiohead



- Le Belge Saule avec l'album "Vous Etes Ici" - &#224; d&#233;couvrir absolument ! URL ici



- Charlotte Gainsbourg avec "5:55" mais un peu d&#233;&#231;ue, il manque un petit quelque chose &#224; la musique selon moi... - Site

- Plein de "Bugged Out Mix" et de "DJ kicks" (Tiga, Kruder & Dorfmeister, Felix Da Housecat...)

- Bon, c'est pas r&#233;cent mais c'est aussi la d&#233;couverte de Mu avec l'excellent "Afro Finger and Gel"  - voir ici



- La Belge An Pierl&#233; et ses Whites Velvets - Site



- Emilie Simon - "Vegetal" - site



- Merci le Pur Fils pour DJ Shadows et "Endtroducing" :love: 

- Squarepusher - "Hello Everything" - voir ici

- Peaches - "Impeach My Bush" - voir ici



- Un peu tardivement par rapport &#224; sa sortie (mais mieux vaut tard que jamais, je d&#233;couvre la musique Fran&#231;aise) "Moi je dis M" de M - site

- Brigitte Fontainte - "Libido" - site



- Thomas Fersen - "4" (je pr&#233;f&#232;re "Pi&#232;ce Mont&#233;e des Grands Jours", plus fun cela dit) - ici



- Golden Boy & Miss Kittin "Or" (oui je sais, encore un vieux...) - voir ici -- Mention Sp&#233;ciale pour Rippin Kittin, surtout Ellen Allien Remix... :love: (conferre Remix Collection d'Ellen Allien)

- Katerine - "Robots apr&#232;s Tout" (pas du neuf non plus mais bon :love: ) - URL



Plus tant d'autres...


----------



## teo (31 Décembre 2006)

fig. 5 a dit:


> Les daubes c'est fait  Tu peux envoyer la playlist qui tue maintenant


Je ne dirais pas ce que tu m'as fait découvrir, y'aura doublon dans les listes  
A part ça c'est que du bon 

__________

Petit déj' entre Bach et Satie puis cuisine avec deux CD-Mix entrainant:
*Derrick L Carter: Choice - A Collection of Classics* et *Tony Humphries: Choice - A collection of Club Zanzibar Classics* chez Azuli.
Des excellentes pistes pour danser ou se mettre la têtre plein de ciel bleu. C'est fun. C'est bon. :love:


----------



## bompi (31 Décembre 2006)

Surtout que du ciel bleu, &#231;a se fait rare dans le coin, ces derniers jours ...

Quant &#224; un bilan 2006 ... Aucune id&#233;e ! Avec iTS ou eMusic, je trouve des albums qui datent de pas mal d'ann&#233;es ou tout r&#233;cents : je n'y pr&#234;te gu&#232;re attention.

&#192; part &#231;a, un petit plaisir : hier, en faisant ma vaisselle, mon Nano RED, nich&#233; sous mon T-shirt (brrrr ... le m&#233;tal, c'est froid) me donnait lui-z'aussi un coin de ciel azur&#233;en avec "He needs me", de Jon Brion, extrait de la musique de Punch Drunk Love. Si je ne me trompe pas, c'est, au d&#233;part, une chanson qu'Olive chante dans le (tr&#232;s mauvais) Popeye d'Altman.
Ce morceau est sublime. Le film de Paul Thomas Anderson est une merveille. Emily Watson est adorable, Adam Sandler tr&#232;s bon, Philip Seymour Hoffman bien cintr&#233; et on retrouve avec plaisir Luis G&#250;zman.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (31 Décembre 2006)

Allez hop, mes charts de l'ann&#233;e par artiste. 






_Mille merci &#224; teo et Pitch, gr&#226;ce &#224; qui je tra&#238;ne sur LastFm. 

edit : tiens, j'ai du passer les 40,000 &#233;coutes hier soir&#8230;_


----------



## Modern__Thing (31 Décembre 2006)

Chez moi ça donne ça  les plus écoutés de l'année


----------



## Nobody (31 Décembre 2006)

Ces dernières semaines, ayant plein de trucs à lire et à écrire, je me suis replongé dans le rock progressif. Avec de nouvelles écoutes et des trucs bien anciens. Quelques découvertes, mais surtout des ré-écoutes comme on pourrait parler de re-lecture.

En vrac, il y a:

Camel: Mirage et MoonMadness









Genesis: Selling England By The Pound; The Lamb Lies Down On Broadway; Foxtrot












Pink Floyd: Animals






Roger Waters: Amused To Death






Jethro Tull: Aqualung et Thick As A Brick









Yes: Close To The Edge; Fragile; Tormato












King Crimson: In The Court Of The Crimson King






Van Der Graaf Generator: Pawn Hearts







Et de plus, je trouve la plupart des pochettes sublimes.


----------



## KARL40 (31 Décembre 2006)

Avec les CD, la pochette était presque devenue superflue.
Avec le téléchargement, on n'en parle plus : simple image......

Je ne sais pas si c'est l'âge (mais très certainement  ), mais dès que l'on me parle de dématérialisation de la musique, j'ai envie de pleurer .....

Contre ce monde où l'injustice grandit
Contre tous les racismes
Enragez-vous !

Contre la course aux pouvoirs
Contre tous les dictateurs et "petit napoléon" de tous les jours
Enragez-vous !

Contre la culture spectaculaire qu'on nous assène
Enragez-vous !

Ecoutez, regardez, pensez
Enragez-vous ! 

Alors, avant que je ne sois traiter de "vieux con", bonne année pleine de nouveaux CD à tous !


----------



## Aurélie85 (1 Janvier 2007)

Dj Pushkarev sur deepmix moscow radio. Si vous fouillez un peu, pas beaucoup, vous trouverez certains de ses mix sur son site. Révélation. c'est exactement le son qu'il me faut maintenant, en ce moment, là. Rah, que je suis bien. 

Put' ce que l'année commence bien!


----------



## bompi (1 Janvier 2007)

"London Calling" ... En plus d'&#234;tre un des meilleurs disques de l'&#233;poque, c'est aussi une pochette particuli&#232;rement r&#233;ussie.

Je mettrais bien mon hit parade last.fm aussi, mais cela fait un bon moment que la mise &#224; jour ne marche plus (notamment pour les iPod Shuffle). Donc les statistiques manquent de r&#233;alisme  !


----------



## IceandFire (1 Janvier 2007)

c'est vrai belle pochette


----------



## Ed_the_Head (1 Janvier 2007)

Ice, &#231;a me fait penser &#224; cette page. 

D'ailleurs :


----------



## IceandFire (1 Janvier 2007)

certes  mais bon elvis is :king: 
sinon l&#224; manan...Brasil :love:


----------



## WebOliver (1 Janvier 2007)

bompi a dit:


> Je mettrais bien mon hit parade last.fm aussi, mais cela fait un bon moment que la mise à jour ne marche plus (notamment pour les iPod Shuffle). Donc les statistiques manquent de réalisme  !


 
As-tu bien la dernière version d'iScrobbler? La mise à jour pour les iPod fonctionne. Pour le shuffle, c'est différent, le premier en tout cas, car il n'avait pas d'horloge interne. Pour l'actuel je sais pas. 

Le dernier album acheté, c'est _Boire_, de Miossec. ça faisait bien depuis 96 que je voulais l'acheter. C'est chose faite.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (1 Janvier 2007)

IceandFire a dit:


> certes  mais bon elvis is :king:
> sinon l&#224; manan...Brasil :love:




Rassure-toi, c'est bien le king le premier sur cette pochette.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Janvier 2007)

teo a dit:


> Je ne dirais pas ce que tu m'as fait découvrir, y'aura doublon dans les listes
> A part ça c'est que du bon



pas tant que cela il n'y a qu'un groupe 






_La pop minimaliste (juste une batterie et un clavier) de Mates of State : le clip  de Goods (All In Your Head)_​


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (1 Janvier 2007)

Un peu de blabla ici


----------



## sonnyboy (1 Janvier 2007)

Ben bravo !!! Que de la merde !!! c'est édifiant !

Au feu avec les autres !!!


----------



## silvio (2 Janvier 2007)

bompi a dit:


> "London Calling" ... En plus d'être un des meilleurs disques de l'époque, c'est aussi une pochette particulièrement réussie.


De l'époque ? 




sonnyboy a dit:


> Ben bravo !!! Que de la merde !!! c'est édifiant !
> 
> Au feu avec les autres !!!


----------



## bompi (2 Janvier 2007)

Bin oui, de l'&#233;poque. Je n'ai pas pr&#233;cis&#233; quand commen&#231;ait et finissait cette &#233;poque (je m'en garderais bien) mais il serait aventureux d'employer des expressions trop absolues (genre _de tous les temps_, ou autres &#226;neries).

Quant &#224; la pochette, je la trouve mieux en Clash, qu'en Presley. Mais j'ai mauvais go&#251;t  [je ne vois en Elvis qu'un roitelet, de toutes fa&#231;ons].


----------



## Berthold (2 Janvier 2007)

J'ai exhum&#233; *Pavlov's dog* de mes archives. *Pampered menial*. Tr&#232;s bon rock progressif.






Le chanteur a une voix incroyable, dans les suraigus, on aime ou on d&#233;teste&#8230; C'est un des premiers groupes que j'aie &#233;cout&#233; qui s'adjoignait l'utilisation quasi syst&#232;matique de cordes frott&#233;es (violoncelle, violon,&#8230 aux classiques guitare-basse-batterie-clavier.

Le second est de la m&#234;me veine.


----------



## freakstepper (2 Janvier 2007)

Fabric 23: mix d'Ivan Smagghe
assez formidable globalement...


----------



## freakstepper (2 Janvier 2007)

et ma découverte de ces derniers jours:
'COME ON FEEL THE ILLINOISE" de Sufjan Stevens.... un disque dont on parlera pendant longtemps....


----------



## richard-deux (2 Janvier 2007)

freakstepper a dit:


> et ma découverte de ces derniers jours:
> 'COME ON FEEL THE ILLINOISE" de Sufjan Stevens.... un disque dont on parlera pendant longtemps....



En 2006 est sorti l'album *"THe Avalanche"* qui regroupe les chansons enregistrées pendant la session de "Illimoise".

Si tu aimes bien Sufjan Stevens, je te conseille d'écouter: *"Greetings From Michigan: The Great Lakes State"* (2003), *"A Sun Came"* (2000), *"Seven Swans"* (2004).

Un album a éviter est* "Enjoy Your Rabbit"* (2001).
J'aime bien mais c'est de l'éléctro, donc vraiment différent de ce que fait Sufjan Stevens.


----------



## Modern__Thing (2 Janvier 2007)

J'ai une version piano de (Christopher O'Riley de)  "Paranoid Android" de Radiohead qui me trotte en tete depuis quelques jours... Je l'ai eue avec un Inrock special Radiohead et le CD s'appelle "Radiohead Revisited", avec aussi une jolie version toute sympa de "No Surprises" par Shawn Lee... c'est tellement leger et aerien que ca me tourne en boucle dans la tete... :love:


----------



## NED (2 Janvier 2007)

Le Film etait juste 
*ENOOOOOORME*
La B.O est un délice 

En plus des titres de recherche de quelques uns des meilleurs artistes japonais, mexicain et nord américains, est composée par Gustavo Santaolalla, ami de longue date du metteur en scène et compositeur de ses précédentes BOF, et surtout vainqueur d'un Academy Award pour sa partition de BROKEBACK MOUNTAIN réalisé par Ang Lee. On retrouve d'ailleurs dans BABEL ce goût pour la guitare soliste et les nappes de cordes.






​


----------



## Saltabadil (3 Janvier 2007)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> J'ai une version piano de (Christopher O'Riley de)  "Paranoid Android" de Radiohead qui me trotte en tete depuis quelques jours... Je l'ai eue avec un Inrock special Radiohead et le CD s'appelle "Radiohead Revisited", avec aussi une jolie version toute sympa de "No Surprises" par Shawn Lee... c'est tellement leger et aerien que ca me tourne en boucle dans la tete... :love:



L'album entier de Christopher O'Riley est très très bon, on voit à quel point les compositions de Radiohead sont abouties. 
En ce qui concerne le surprenant "Exit Musics" (plein de reprises de Radiohead par d'autres groupes), il faut également écouter la reprise joyeusement funky de "Just" par Mark Ronson...
En bref et pour conclure... Radiohead rules !!!!


----------



## Berthold (3 Janvier 2007)

Pour un r&#233;veil sympathique et frais, Wolgang Amadeus *Mozart*, concerto pour fl&#251;te et harpe kv 299. Miam.


----------



## MotOwn (3 Janvier 2007)

Saltabadil a dit:


> L'album entier de Christopher O'Riley est très très bon, on voit à quel point les compositions de Radiohead sont abouties.
> En ce qui concerne le surprenant "Exit Musics" (plein de reprises de Radiohead par d'autres groupes), il faut également écouter la reprise joyeusement funky de "Just" par Mark Ronson...
> En bref et pour conclure... Radiohead rules !!!!



Effectivement ce "Just" est assez énorme surtout le solo de sax au milieu (trompette?...)

Pour rester dans le sujet moi en ce moment c'est The Eraser, l'album solo de Tom et c'est franchement une tuerie :rateau:
Vivement que leur prochain LP arrive...c'est pas encore pour tout de suite mais bon,espérons!
Pour en revenir à The Eraser c'est véritablement une réussite autant au niveau des morceaux que de l'artwork.


----------



## Modern__Thing (3 Janvier 2007)

Personnellement, j'aime beaucoup la remix de Harrowdown Hill (l'extended mix), qui pour moi est limite meilleur que la version album, car plus de richesse et de subtilite dans cette autre version  mais clairement une tuerie cet album de Thom Yorke  je l'attendais avec impatience... (on peut entendre certains de ses morceaux dans "The Most gigantic Lying Mouth of all Time" qui passait sur Radiohead.TV il y a 2-3 ans...)


----------



## wip (3 Janvier 2007)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> Personnellement, j'aime beaucoup la remix de Harrowdown Hill (l'extended mix), qui pour moi est limite meilleur que la version album, car plus de richesse et de subtilite dans cette autre version  mais clairement une tuerie cet album de Thom Yorke  je l'attendais avec impatience... (on peut entendre certains de ses morceaux dans "The Most gigantic Lying Mouth of all Time" qui passait sur Radiohead.TV il y a 2-3 ans...)


En parlant de "The Most gigantic Lying Mouth of all Time", je trouve le DVD vraiment délirant, et plus je le regarde, plus je suis captivé. Bon, bien-sur, maintenant, je dois attendre que Teo me le rende (t'inquiètes Oliv', j'ai toujours ma version DivX  )... Mais dis moi Modern_Thing, c'est quoi Radiohead TV ? C'est fait par des fans ??


----------



## Modern__Thing (3 Janvier 2007)

Non, c'etait un site que Radiohead avait mis en ligne avec The Most Gigantic Lying Mouth, mais en 3 parties bien distinctes et avec des clips, il y avait un broadcast toutes les heures/demi-heures...  (j'avais tout chope a l'epoque, merci QT Pro :love: ) Ensuite le DVD regroupant le tout est sorti  (c'etait a l'epoque de Hail To The Thief)

d'ailleurs regarde, le site est toujours en ligne  http://radiohead.tv/ (bien qu'il ait ete relooke)


----------



## toys (3 Janvier 2007)

tubby un savoureux mélange entre grime et dub step


----------



## Grug (3 Janvier 2007)

enfin retrouv&#233; ce CD


----------



## IceandFire (4 Janvier 2007)

jumping someone else's train...:love:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2007)

IceandFire a dit:


> jumping someone else's train...:love:




Excellent!  Ahhhh.... les Cure.... 

Tiens, on voyant ton flag irlandais... An Emotional Fish // *Celebrate* :love:


----------



## silvio (4 Janvier 2007)

Grug a dit:


> enfin retrouvé ce CD



Miam Kat Onoma 



IceandFire a dit:


> jumping someone else's train...:love:


The Cure ?



wormeyes a dit:


> Excellent!  Ahhhh.... les Cure....
> 
> Tiens, on voyant ton flag irlandais... An Emotional Fish // *Celebrate* :love:


Ils existent toujours ? 

Ouin-ouin-ouin :sick: j'attendais beaucoup d'eux ...


----------



## Berthold (4 Janvier 2007)

La bande originale de Bruno Coulais est fabuleuse&#8230; en boucle ce soir.

(rien &#224; voir avec les choristes, merci. Plut&#244;t Microcosmos, dans l'esprit, mais en m&#234;lant diverses musiques folkloriques, tib&#233;taine et corse, je crois&#8230


----------



## KARL40 (6 Janvier 2007)

ZENZILE "Modus Vivendi" histoire de se préparer à une soirée tranquille ....






C'est du "dub" mais ici on utilise de vrais instruments de musique ....


----------



## macarel (6 Janvier 2007)

J'aime bien "War still a Run", dans le m&#234;me esprit de tranquilit&#233; j'ai mis Pieces of a man de Gil-Scott Heron, c'est un peu plus funk toutefois


----------



## teo (7 Janvier 2007)

Dimanche soir tranquille, entre _Boards of Canada_ et _Kiki_...

Boards Of Canada In A Beautiful Place Out In The Country [EP]

Kiki Run With Me




 &


----------



## jphg (7 Janvier 2007)

teo a dit:


> Dimanche soir tranquille, entre _Boards of Canada_ et _Kiki_...
> 
> Boards Of Canada In A Beautiful Place Out In The Country [EP]
> 
> Kiki Run With Me



 +  =


----------



## IceandFire (8 Janvier 2007)

je ne connaissais pas Martin solveig, eh bien je trouve &#231;a tr&#232;s sympa :love:  encore un "didji" french  qui sait bien m&#233;langer les platines et les vrais musiciens/chanteurs :style:


----------



## jphg (8 Janvier 2007)

rock speed du nord






Vaut surtout pour l'enchaînement des trois premiers morceaux :
Abra Cadaver, Two-Timing Touch And Broken Bones, Walk Idiot Walk

Voici le clip d'Abra Cadaver :

[YOUTUBE]Cw7agsctEcw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## teo (8 Janvier 2007)

Classique, avec un clin d'&#339;il &#224; Pitch 

The Undertones, avec _Here comes the summer_, sur *Radio Sessions 1978-1982*

Toujours pas morts, ils bougent encore, en mars pour ceux qui passent par Manchester 
2 extraits d'un nouvel (?) album sur le site du groupe.





Sales gosses   :love:

_Edit: Eh le iTMS, on se bouge ? Vous avez rien de ce groupe en stock ? Vous &#234;tes que des nazes alors   _


----------



## IceandFire (8 Janvier 2007)

yavait le Moz ya 15 jours a manchester tiens...:king: :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (9 Janvier 2007)

B]Appeler un groupe du nom d'un de  ces saucissons sur patte/B]
 avouons-le,  doit être l'oeuvre de quelque esprit vivement agité. 

Le titre des pistes lui aussi  recelle de perles telles que Simone Garnier, Flunch, Flambi ou Ronron.

Avec [T]ekel on a affaire avec de l'électro qui balance bien, ça bastonne par moments, avec tout un tas d'influences allant de Depeche Mode à Daft Punk (en gros pour résumer). Un disque qui coule tout seul, très hétérogène et qui balaye un large spectre musical électro. 
À consommer sans modération.


----------



## richard-deux (9 Janvier 2007)

On aime ou on n'aime pas.
Moi, j'adore.  

Joanna Newsom a une voix criarde et ses chansons durent 13 minutes en moyenne.
Je lis qu'elle fait du pop folk ... avec une harpe. Bon, je sais pas. 
Pour moi, c'est assez indéfinissable.

Voici un extrait de l'album Ys.


----------



## silvio (9 Janvier 2007)

teo a dit:


> Classique, avec un clin d'il à Pitch
> 
> The Undertones, avec _Here comes the summer_, sur *Radio Sessions 1978-1982*
> 
> ...


Tiens ? c'est encore différent des Peel Sessions ?
avec Teenage Kicks, My Perfect Cousin, You've got number etc ... :love::love:


----------



## toys (9 Janvier 2007)

un petit mix dub step de derrière las fago mixé par gregg g 

ici pour ecouté


----------



## KARL40 (9 Janvier 2007)

Amis du soir, bonsoir ...

Je replonge dans la "cold wave", avec corbeaux et tout ce qui va avec


----------



## yvos (9 Janvier 2007)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:


> B]Appeler un groupe du nom d'un de  ces saucissons sur patte/B]
> avouons-le,  doit être l'oeuvre de quelque esprit vivement agité.
> 
> Le titre des pistes lui aussi  recelle de perles telles que Simone Garnier, Flunch, Flambi ou Ronron.
> ...



incontestablement, tu sais vendre des disques parce que ton message m'a donné envie et du coup, j'ai acheté :love:  ...histoire d'être en décalage avec le reste de ce que j'écoute


----------



## richard-deux (10 Janvier 2007)

IceandFire a dit:


> yavait le Moz ya 15 jours a manchester tiens...:king: :love:



_La BBC est en négociations avec le Moz (ou Il Mozzalini c'est selon) pour qu'il écrive et interprète la chanson qui représentera l'Angleterre lors de l'édition 2007 de l'Eurovision. C'est Morrissey lui-même qui aurait donné l'idée à la société médiatique britannique, déclarant l'an dernier après la piètre prestation anglaise: "I was horrified but not surprised to see the UK fail...why didn't they ask me?". On a connu estime de soi mieux placée...
_

Morrissey à l'Eurovision? 

Et Philippe Katerine pour représenter la France.


----------



## Modern__Thing (10 Janvier 2007)

La pour l'instant c'est un petit Ellen Allien - l'album Stadtkind pour me changer les idees, rien de nouveau, electro...

Par contre ce qui est tout mimi et tout gentil et que vous devez absolument decouvrir, c'est l'album "Vous Etes Ici" de l'artiste belge Saule...



C'est tres "easy listening" et c'est bon pour le moral   a ecouter sur le site de l'artiste


----------



## teo (10 Janvier 2007)

yvos a dit:


> incontestablement, tu sais vendre des disques parce que ton message m'a donn&#233; envie et du coup, j'ai achet&#233; :love:  ...histoire d'&#234;tre en d&#233;calage avec le reste de ce que j'&#233;coute



j'aime particuli&#232;rement _Flunch_, dans la s&#233;rie des titres nazes mais excellents :love:

Dans un autre genre, j'ai d&#233;couvert (et c'est pas r&#233;cent, oui je sais, mais bon  ) lors de la derni&#232;re tourn&#233;e d'Indochine (oui, j'ai vu _Nicolas S_ et nos amis &#224; l'Arena de Gen&#232;ve, j'assume totalement ) leur premi&#232;re partie: *Elista*.

Je n'ai pas entendu leur premier album (_Debout_), sorti en 2003, apparemment plus minimaliste, mais j'aime beaucoup le dernier en date, sorti en octobre 2006 (les deux sont sur le Store, mais _*!*_ le premier est Partiel  ).

L'album est barr&#233; pour aligner une lign&#233;e de cartons, pop-rock &#233;nerg&#233;tique, influenc&#233; par les &#233;vidents Noir D&#233;sir entre autres. Des titres comme _La folie douce_, _Finir dans les journaux_, _D&#232;s le d&#233;part, d&#232;s le d&#233;but_, _Nous sommes tous une ombre_, _Les hommes ordinaires_, _Je suis une nuit de temp&#234;te_, _Mon ivresse (&#224; l'autoroute A3)_, je met en mode repeat ad nauseam. On aime ou on aime pas: c'est clair, ils sont sans doute tr&#232;s marquet&#233;, premi&#232;re partie Indochine, Sony-BMG derri&#232;re _(et &#224; la prod' D. Tikovo&#239; (Placebo), C. Verschorren (Ghinzu))_, on peut gagner des trucs sur leur site etc. mais c'est p&#233;chu, j'aime la voix du gars (vraiment :love, &#231;a m'excite, &#231;a me donne envie de sortir et de sauter partout en buvant de la bi&#232;re ou des margarita (celle du Nouveau Casino surtout :love. En plus j'ai pas vu leur gueule alors bon, c'est pas juste plastique comme on pourrait m'accuser de  

En live, &#231;a m'a fil&#233; la patate (j'ai presque regrett&#233; d'avoir des lunettes et d'&#234;tre en gradins avec les petiots: un petit bain de foule pogotant m'aura rafraichi si besoin &#233;tait ). J'ai vraiment croch&#233;, sans doute m&#234;me plus que les quadras bien gaul&#233;s de la t&#234;te d'affiche qui ont pourtant assur&#233; (ah... _Trois nuits par semaine_ ou _L'aventurier_ en live, &#231;a c'est du pur bonheur adolescent testost&#233;ron&#233;, faut que les nouvelles g&#233;n&#233;rations d&#233;couvrent &#231;a _aussi_). 



​
_Et la pochette a l'air belle, faudra que j'aille la voir en dur ​_


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Janvier 2007)

trois jours que j'ai ça en tête. Ne me demandez pas pourquoi, c'est comme ça...
Et puis ça met de bonne humeur! :love:


----------



## Gimli510 (10 Janvier 2007)

Les Floyd au sommet de leur art: cet album est tout simplement magique! :love:


----------



## Grug (10 Janvier 2007)

encore bloqu&#233; sur petra magoni&#8230;


(on peut &#233;couter sa reprise de Like a Virgin sur mon blog)


----------



## IceandFire (10 Janvier 2007)

le dernier superbus, c'est gentil  nos no doubt &#224; nous quoi! 
ensuite je vais me faire une cure love de classique...


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Janvier 2007)

IceandFire a dit:


> le dernier superbus, c'est gentil  nos no doubt à nous quoi!



:afraid: :afraid: :afraid:


----------



## IceandFire (10 Janvier 2007)

c'est pas pire que "isabelle a les yeux bleus" hein


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Janvier 2007)

Ah ben si quand même...:rateau:


----------



## macarel (10 Janvier 2007)

Gimli510 a dit:


> Les Floyd au sommet de leur art: cet album est tout simplement magique! :love:



  :love: :love:


----------



## IceandFire (10 Janvier 2007)

j'ai craqu&#233;...:love: superbe...la version d'isobel...


----------



## teo (10 Janvier 2007)

Entre deux plages Elista, un gros son des familles 1997 ou autour, Soma Quality Recordings Volume 4.




Ce label signe depuis plus de 10 ans de cools artistes (*Slam*, *Funk D Void*, *Daft Punk* à leur début, avant _Homework_ , *Silicone Soul* (oui oui, _Right On_ Desert Storm )
Si vous trouvez en occasion ne serait-ce que l'ensemble des compilations du label (au minimum, la compilation des 10 ans), vous prendrez un pied pas possible.

Une interview du label manager, Dave Clarke (non, l'autre ) sur le site du Rex-Club en septembre...


----------



## Burzum (10 Janvier 2007)

2 classiques &#224; leur mani&#232;re.


----------



## SveDec (10 Janvier 2007)

Burzum écoute du Émilie Simon ... cherchez l'erreur


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Janvier 2007)

IceandFire a dit:


> j'ai craqué...:love: superbe...la version d'isobel...




... o les yeux bleus?


----------



## HmJ (11 Janvier 2007)

J'ai trouve ca recemment : Jordi Savall travaille sur des auteurs classiques meconnus (il avait sorti des albums sur la musique du temps de Louis XIII et Louis XIV par exemple), et il a sorti un excellent *Don Quijote de la Mancha*. L'originalite ici est qu'entre les morceaux, la narration (en excellent castillan) narre les passages importants de l'histoire. *





*


----------



## Amok (11 Janvier 2007)

Un trublion des forums (dont le pseudo commence par S et se termine par Y !) m'a fait découvrir ce double qui est une petite merveille. Alligator, inutile d'en parler : tout ce que le blues compte de pointures est passé par leurs studios et l'occase était trop belle pour fêter les 30 ans de cet éditeur de sortir une rétrospective. Pour le coup, c'est vraiment de l'anthologie : Robert Cray & Albert Collins, Johnny Winter, Luther Allison (pour les plus connus du grand public) bref, tous sont là et c'est a écouter sans aucune modération.

Quelques extraits.​


----------



## HmJ (11 Janvier 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Un trublion des forums (dont le pseudo commence par S et se termine par Y !) m'a fait découvrir ce double qui est une petite merveille. Alligator, inutile d'en parler : tout ce que le blues compte de pointures est passé par leurs studios et l'occase était trop belle pour fêter les 30 ans de cet éditeur de sortir une rétrospective. Pour le coup, c'est vraiment de l'anthologie : Robert Cray & Albert Collins, Johnny Winter, Luther Allison (pour les plus connus du grand public) bref, tous sont là et c'est a écouter sans aucune modération.



Ca a l'air sympa. Les enregistrements s'etalent sur les 30 ans, ou bien ce sont des versions recentes ? Peux pas ecouter au boulot...


----------



## la(n)guille (11 Janvier 2007)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:


> B]Appeler un groupe du nom d'un de  ces saucissons sur patte/B]
> avouons-le,  doit être l'oeuvre de quelque esprit vivement agité.
> 
> Le titre des pistes lui aussi  recelle de perles telles que Simone Garnier, Flunch, Flambi ou Ronron.
> ...



Il est bon, ce (b)(c)on, je l'aime merci!!!!!


----------



## Ed_the_Head (11 Janvier 2007)

Hocus Pocus

Du Hip Hop Jazzy, un flow OldSchool, des lyrics tr&#232;s dr&#244;les et une zik d'enfer. Des groupes comme eux, &#231;a me r&#233;concilie avec le Hip Hop fran&#231;ais. Je n'ai que ce maxi et &#231;a fait 6 mois que je me dis qu'il me faut trouver les autres. 
Quelques &#233;coutes sur le site.


----------



## Grug (11 Janvier 2007)

hip hop up et jolie pochette&#8230;


----------



## richard-deux (11 Janvier 2007)

J'ai reçu ce matin le prochain album de *Amon Tobin - Foley Room* dont la sortie est prévue pour fin février/ début mars. 

Je suis scotché par l'album: grandiose. :love: 






[YOUTUBE]IlwG3DSESyE[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## macarel (11 Janvier 2007)

En attendant la solution pour pouvoir continuer à travailler un minimum avec Word (merci la màj Office), j'écoute Tangerine Dream, "Zen Garden", puis un peu de funk. Pas facile de garder le moral entre la morosité ambiante en agriculture, Word (qui plante systématiquement) et utres chefs qui jouent au retention d'information... 
Si vous avez quelques tuyaux musicaux pour égayer la journée un peu...


----------



## HmJ (11 Janvier 2007)

Bon, je vois bien que je remporte peu de suffrage avec mes classiques. En ce moment sur la hifi : 






C'est le troisième album de Chicago, le plus mythique pour moi. Sacré groupe de rock qui reste, malheureusement, l'un des seuls à avoir eu autant recours à une section de cuivres. Là c'est l'enregistrement de 2002, une coudée au-dessus du mauvais truc de 1995 qui m'avait forcé à ressortir le vynil


----------



## la(n)guille (11 Janvier 2007)

bon, l&#224; on revient aux fondamentaux...

de la balle!


----------



## bompi (11 Janvier 2007)

Je souscris &#224; "fondamental"  . Vraiment leur plus _beau_. Pornography est une &#233;tape importante aussi mais l&#224; l'&#233;quilibre entre &#233;ther et enfer est assez miraculeux.


----------



## Burzum (11 Janvier 2007)

SveDec a dit:


> Burzum écoute du Émilie Simon ... cherchez l'erreur


 
ECLECTISME ! tu vois ce que je veux dire ?


----------



## Berthold (11 Janvier 2007)

Y'avait longtemps.


----------



## HmJ (11 Janvier 2007)

Là, tu sors la grosse artillerie


----------



## toys (12 Janvier 2007)

logiquement je devrais feire des master de reggea mais la imposible de mixé il y a rien qui sort de bon :sleep:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Janvier 2007)

Tiens... Me suis remis &#224; &#233;couter the Donnas.... 'Tain d'Ad&#232;le! Des grognasses avec des couettes qui jouent du punk mongolo ; &#231;a vous colle une de ces triques!!!! :love: :love: :love:


----------



## IceandFire (12 Janvier 2007)

Oasis le best of... Tr&#232;s fort...Louder than bombs...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Janvier 2007)

&#199;a nichonne grave!!!!!

:love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Dory (12 Janvier 2007)

""Il répond à la définition du violoniste idéal quénonçait le grand Jascha Heifetz : "Des nerfs de torero, la vitalité dune tenancière de maison close et la concentration dun moine zen." Côté prises de risque et descente dans larène, Laurent Korcia est un phénomène. Il raconte lhistoire de son instrument, un Stradivarius de 1719.

  Interview : Xavier Lacavalerie ""

Besoin de calme  Cher Parrain


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Janvier 2007)

Wééééééééé!!!!! Ma filleule à moi que j'ai! :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (12 Janvier 2007)

*C'est comme si*
le punk rock rencontrait une formation de cuivres fa&#231;on Hawa&#239; police d'&#201;tat.
Une fantastique d&#233;couverte, une musique globalement tr&#232;s emmen&#233;e, p&#234;chue et fougueuse, mais sachant r&#233;server des moments plus calmes et &#233;motifs. Une musique &#224; bouger dessus en concert, qui n'aime pas les lignes droites et va succ&#233;der les titres comme une route d&#233;partementale les virages. &#199;a coule tout seul du d&#233;but &#224; la fin, on s'emmerde pas un moment, c'est beau et &#231;a me fait penser un petit peu quelque part &#224; ces groupes &#224; tout plein de gens dedans comme Belle & Sebastian ou Architecture in Helsinki.

Puisque vous &#234;tes des enfants sages, allez donc faire un tour sur leur sympathique site


----------



## HmJ (13 Janvier 2007)

Aller, encore un peu de légendes du rock : Led Zeppelin bien sûr, et leur cinquième album  Le nirvana est sans doute The Rain Song


----------



## bompi (13 Janvier 2007)

Une telle pochette ne pourrait &#234;tre cr&#233;&#233;e aujourd'hui, m'est avis.

Hier, entre autres choses, j'&#233;coutais les derni&#232;res pi&#232;ces pour piano de Ferenc Liszt interpr&#233;t&#233;es par Andrea Bonatta.





C'est tr&#232;s bien ! La folle virtuosit&#233; est du pass&#233; et je trouve la musique plus m&#233;lancolique. Avec une pi&#232;ce sans tonalit&#233; toute mignonne.


----------



## bompi (13 Janvier 2007)

Un petit passage c&#244;t&#233; jazz. Avec "The melody at night, with you" de Keith Jarrett. Ses moyens n'&#233;taient alors pas compl&#232;tement recouvr&#233;s et il est davantage dans l'expressivit&#233; que dans la virtuosit&#233;. Un disque que je trouve r&#233;ellement poignant par endroits et d'une rare beaut&#233;. Cette version de "I'm through with love" qui cl&#244;t cet album touche au sublime.
Bref, l'un de mes albums pr&#233;f&#233;r&#233;s, toutes cat&#233;gories confondues.





J'ai encha&#238;n&#233; avec bien diff&#233;rent "Thelonious Monk plays Duke Ellington". C'est &#224; la hauteur des esp&#233;rances que l'on fonde &#224; un tel &#233;nonc&#233;. Comme d'habitude avec Monk, pas besoin d'une pluie de note, tout est ramass&#233; et l'essentiel est l&#224;. Qui plus est, ces standards sont de pures merveilles, alors ...


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (13 Janvier 2007)

Premier opus "EP" de POP LEVI.... "Blue honey", Terrible...
J'y trouve comme des petites sonorit&#233;s de Black Sabbah.. (Ou bien c'est moi..??)





Et encha&#238;nement avec "The sunshine Underground"
La version live de "Put you in your place" &#224; Amsterdam que j'ai trouv&#233; sur l' its est 10 000 fois plus p&#234;chuuue.....:rateau: 
Allez zy voir un coup...


----------



## Berthold (14 Janvier 2007)

Un peu de jazz rock ce matin.


----------



## Burzum (14 Janvier 2007)

C'est toujours avec une larme à l'oeil que je met ce cd dans ma platine. En effet, 'The smell of blood...' est le dernier album de ce duo génialissime que fut The Moon Lay Hidden Beneath A Cloud, si l'on exclut la compilation de raretés 'Rest on your arms reversed' qu'Alzbeth sortira en 1999 en guise d'épitaphe. On n'ose à peine imaginer ce que le paysage indus/folk serait devenu si ces deux larrons ne s'étaient pas brouillés (et bien en plus !) et avaient poursuivi leur périple. Cet album est sans aucun doute excellent. Il porte cependant plus la marque de ce que laissait déjà présager Der Blutharsch (qui n'était alors qu'un side-project pour A.Julius) que celle d'un The Moon pur jus. Rassurez-vous, fans inconsolables, les morceaux de bravoures n'en sont pas moins nombreux. 'Ritournelles' martiales et incantatoires, ambiances 'batailles rangées' et plages ambient wagnérienne ou moussgorskienne (au choix), bref tous les ingrédients du duo sont réunis une fois de plus et ponctuent le parcours sans faute d'un très grand groupe. Mais les trompettes de la renommée ont du mal sonner, car Mr Julius les a apparemment prises pour le son d'une machine à sous qui déverse son pactole...Enfin, si en plus vous avez l'édition limitée, et bien vous êtes les heureux possesseurs d'un bonus-disc tout aussi terrible et indispensable. Pourquoi...mon Dieu pourquoi tant de haine ? sniff...

http://www.gutsofdarkness.com/god/objet.php?objet=4012


----------



## HmJ (14 Janvier 2007)

Pour moi, c'est ce sublime *Monk Alone: The Complete Solo Studio Recordings of Thelonious Monk 1962-1968*. Ressorti en 1998, je l'ai découvert en 2002 et il est sublime, notamment pour sa deuxième prise de I Love You Sweetheart Of All My Dreams de laquelle je n'arrive pas à décrocher 
*




*
Ce qui est fort dans ce disque, c'est qu'on réalise bien que Thelonious fait plein de fausses notes, qu'il marmonne sa musique pendant qu'il la joue... Et on ne l'en blâme pas du tout, on se sent à ses côtés : c'est magique


----------



## bompi (14 Janvier 2007)

Je plussoie avec fr&#233;n&#233;sie !
Une musique qui joue des silences aussi bien que des notes.
Et je m'&#233;merveille toujours devant "Nice Work If You Can Get It".


----------



## EtVlan (15 Janvier 2007)

Après les Pet Shop Boys, voici les West End Girls

Duo suédois qui reprend, à la sauce techno, les succès du groupe des années 80.

http://westendgirls.se/music.asp


----------



## IceandFire (15 Janvier 2007)

:love: :style: :king: .... mes bases classiques... for ever.......


----------



## HmJ (16 Janvier 2007)

Ouaich... Sympatoche...  Pour faire un peu moderne en ce moment (et m'aider a me reveiller parce que c'est vraiment pas facile) je suis toujours en extase devant Muse.

Leur dernier album *Black Holes and Revelations*, remettant au gout du jour des sons annees 1980 genre OMD, je trouve cela tres reussi. Mon summum, c'est _Starlight_


----------



## Chang (16 Janvier 2007)

Comme je suis en vacances forcees (SIC), je m'en va vous casser les pieds  et les oreilles avec ces musiques qui tapent, repetitives et qui deplaisent a tous ces vieux routiers du rock (hein Patoch' :rateau ...

Alors en refouinant dans les recoins de ma collection de CDs, j'ai retrouve quelques bonnes surprises de 2006 et d'avant :

- Ninja High School -- Young Adults Against Suicide






 oh oh oh alors ca c'est pas trop electro, c'est surtout punk (eux ils disent "positive hardcore dance-rap" mais bon ... ), ca gueule, ca raconte que des conneries mais ca a de ces pechons ... meme un vieux routier du rock peut aimer (hein Patoch' ) ... le track It's Allright To Fight a un cote tres Beastie Boys avec leur You Have A Right To Party ...

- Fluke - Risotto






Ca a 10 ans ou presque, les debuts du big beat mais avant que des pisseux comme Fat Boy Slim  s'en mele ... un album qui s'amuse a titiller la transe, le break et la techno et en etant toujours tres expressif. Pas de boucle interminable pendant 10mn ... bref meme vos potes qui sont pas trop trop dans ce genre de son ils vont rien voir venir ... (non non rien ... )

- Whitey - The Light at the End of the Tunel is a Train






Album decouvert sur la radio online de Mr Garnier (PBB). C'est t ruffe de guitares saturees jouees par des vrais gens avec leurs petits doigts agiles (je dis pas ca que pour toi Patoch' ) avec une batterie que l'on sent qu'elle est programmee mais que ca n'enleve rien a la fraicheur de cet album.

- Classic Decade -- 10 years of the Classic Music Company

une compil de maison music (comprende haousse musique pour les fans de la maison nation). Des titres au groove imparables, des classiques de chez Classic. Beau Mot Plage et son minimalisme a arracher des larmes. You Can't Hide From Your Bud, avec sa ligne de basse a faire chalouper les mamies. Le reste suit et ne decoit pas ...

- Underground resistance -- Interstellar Fugitives

Les black panther de la techno, un label mythique (malgre la decrepitude qui se fait sentir). Une compilation de tres tres bons morceaux, superbe electro, tres sombre ... j'ai toujours ce petit faible pour Afrogermanic. Un must have pour toutes les oreilles decidees a franchir un cap de plus dans l'electronique.

- A Night At The Playboy Mansion vol.1

Alors la les petits loups, on atteind les sommets de la dance sexy, une house au levres pulpeuse et au rebondit deconcertant. ce CD marche dans toutes les soirees ou j'ai reussi a caler un disque (c ca etre victime des vieux routiers du rock, meme a l'autre bout du monde ... :rose. Bref, un mix de mossieur Dimitri From Paris, aussi bon que ses prods sont pourraves (c'est pour dire) ... 

Pour les plus coquins y'a meme un DVD ou l'on voit pas que des gens danser sur de la musique et y'a meme encore plus de rebondits deconcertants ... mais la n'est pas le lieu adapte a de telles batifollages ... :love:
... To Be Continued ...


----------



## IceandFire (16 Janvier 2007)

Black hole sun....


----------



## richard-deux (16 Janvier 2007)

*Damien Rice - 9*




En écoute ici.


----------



## IceandFire (16 Janvier 2007)

STEREOLAB  ... un floril&#232;ge de singles que j'ai d'eux...(dans mon panier  )


----------



## HmJ (16 Janvier 2007)

IceandFire a dit:


> Black hole sun....



Tu parles de ça ? Ah, le lycée...


----------



## IceandFire (16 Janvier 2007)

vi


----------



## IceandFire (16 Janvier 2007)

Si vous ne connaissez pas....que vous aimiez le jazz...ou pas...que vous aimiez Bj&#246;rk...ou pas...


----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Janvier 2007)

IceandFire a dit:


> Si vous ne connaissez pas....que vous aimiez le jazz...ou pas...que vous aimiez Björk...ou pas...


Ah mais moi Bjork, c'est pas que je l'aime pas. C'est juste quand elle chante que j'aime pas... (enfin quand elle couine plutôt) :rateau:


----------



## IceandFire (16 Janvier 2007)

je me doutais que tu r&#233;agirais


----------



## jphg (16 Janvier 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Ah mais moi Bjork, c'est pas que je l'aime pas. C'est juste quand elle chante que j'aime pas... (enfin quand elle couine plut&#244;t)



100&#37; dac.

------

Bien. La campagne a commenc&#233;, alors je demande &#224; tout le monde de chanter en ch&#339;ur avec moi les paroles suivantes :

_Viens voir les com&#233;diens
Voir les musiciens
Voir les magiciens
Qui arrivent

Viens voir les com&#233;diens
Voir les musiciens
Voir les magiciens
Qui arrivent

Les com&#233;diens ont install&#233; leurs tr&#233;teaux
Ils ont dress&#233; leur estrade
Et tendu des calicots
Les com&#233;diens ont parcouru les faubourgs
Ils ont donn&#233; la parade
A grand renfort de tambour
Devant l'&#233;glise une roulotte peinte en vert
Avec les chaises d'un th&#233;&#226;tre &#224; ciel ouvert
Et derri&#232;re eux comme un cort&#232;ge en folie
Ils drainent tout le pays, les com&#233;diens

Viens voir les com&#233;diens
Voir les musiciens
Voir les magiciens
Qui arrivent

Viens voir les com&#233;diens
Voir les musiciens
Voir les magiciens
Qui arrivent

Si vous voulez voir confondus les coquins
Dans une histoire un peu triste
O&#249; tout s'arrange &#224; la fin
Si vous aimez voir trembler les amoureux
Vous lamenter sur Baptiste
Ou rire avec les heureux
Poussez la toile et entrez donc vous installer
Sous les &#233;toiles le rideau va se lever
Quand les trois coups retentiront dans la nuit
Ils vont rena&#238;tre &#224; la vie, les com&#233;diens

Viens voir les com&#233;diens
Voir les musiciens
Voir les magiciens
Qui arrivent

Viens voir les com&#233;diens
Voir les musiciens
Voir les magiciens
Qui arrivent

Les com&#233;diens ont d&#233;mont&#233; leurs tr&#233;teaux
Ils ont &#244;t&#233; leur estrade
Et pli&#233; les calicots
Ils laisseront au fond du c&#339;ur de chacun
Un peu de la s&#233;r&#233;nade
Et du bonheur d'Arlequin
Demain matin quand le soleil va se lever
Ils seront loin, et nous croirons avoir r&#234;v&#233;
Mais pour l'instant ils traversent dans la nuit
D'autres villages endormis, les com&#233;diens

Viens voir les com&#233;diens
Voir les musiciens
Voir les magiciens
Qui arrivent

Viens voir les com&#233;diens
Voir les musiciens
Voir les magiciens
Qui arrivent_

Charles Aznavour
Paroles de Jacques Plante

J'offre un martini au China Club &#224; celui ou celle qui arrive &#224; la fin de ce texte sans s'endormir ou sans p&#233;ter son ordi.


----------



## jphg (16 Janvier 2007)

Entendu dans le taxi hier soir.
THE music of the night.
Le son est ici,
les paroles l&#224;,
et le clip l&#224;-bas (bien ringue le clip !)

Vous en avez, vous, des "music of the night" ?
On fait une compile ?
Citez et compl&#233;tez :

1. Steppin' Out, Joe Jackson, Night and Day


----------



## Burzum (16 Janvier 2007)

La version cd du dernier sacrilège de ces norvégiens aura mis plus de 6 mois à voir le jour après lépuisement de la version vinyle ! Le résultat est un retour aux sources : indus/noise, dark-ambient (avec notamment la participation de Thomas Petersson dOrdo Equilibrio sur Algiz - Konvergence of life and death), une véritable ode aux recoins les plus troubles de notre esprit et de notre âme (damnée, cela va sans dire !). Moins ambient que In nomine dei nostri..., aussi rituel et sombre que Burning the temple of God, ce blasphème incarné nest pas à recommander aux insomniaques... quant aux autres, ils regretteront au contraire de ne pas lêtre.


----------



## teo (17 Janvier 2007)

Une &#233;nooooooorme d&#233;ception apr&#232;s un instant court d'esp&#233;rance dans ce monde de brutes   

Non, je rigole 

Comme je ne me tiens pas du tout au courant de ce qu'il se passe dans le monde et particuli&#232;rement dans ce qui touche &#224; mes artistes pr&#233;f&#233;r&#233;s, j'avais loup&#233; (_merci iTof pour la news (faut vraiment que je descende sur Lyon un de ces 4 _)) la sortie sur le Store de l'&#233;normissime *The Complete Depeche Mode*. Oui, l'int&#233;grale,  644 morceaux. 58 heures, 40 minutes, 46 secondes de DM, de quoi rendre malade la moiti&#233; de _Kelle musique_ pendant quelques semaines  Et un joli livret virtuel.




Bon j'arr&#234;te le suspens de suite, ce n'est dispo que sur le site US, en tout cas pour le moment.
Je peux pas dire que j'aurai achet&#233; les yeux ferm&#233;s pour 169,99$ ce monument virtuel que j'ai d&#233;j&#224; en tr&#232;s grande partie, mais je pense que pour certaines raret&#233;s, j'aurai fait quand m&#234;me le cas (qu'est ce que 169,99 $ quand on pas l'argent pour &#231;a ? ).

A quand une grosse boite ? Ou un iPhone DM ? :love:



			
				DepecheMode.be a dit:
			
		

> Les 11 albums studios (dont les albums remasteris&#233;s qui ont d&#233;j&#224; vu le jour)
> 
> Les 2 albums Live (101, Songs Of Faith And Devotion Live
> 
> ...



_Merci &#224; DM.be pour la traduction _


Le Store

Le mini site officiel

Pour ce qui est de mon *actualit&#233; Podcast &#233;lectronique gratos* de la semaine, comme d'hab', la sortie du Friskyradio (#62 avec _Chris Grim_, par iTunes ou DirectDownload), du Jondi & Spech (le classique L&#246;&#246;q Radio et le nouveau tchit-tchat bitchy (ils causent surtout&#8230 Total Poo ) et du toujours excellent DaFresh, d&#233;j&#224; version January #3. Ce dernier commence tr&#232;s fort avec un _Everything counts_ des DM qui d&#233;pote (plus le nom du mix en t&#234;te l&#224; ) je ne peux que dire qu'il fait encore plus fort que d'hab, celui-l&#224; va filer dans le Popod direct. Si vous n'en testez qu'un suite &#224; cette bafouille, prenez celui-l&#224;, il est vraiment excellent :love:
Bonne semaine


----------



## Sim le pirate (17 Janvier 2007)

Compositeur Estonien minimaliste.
Ses pièces pour choeur sont juste incroyables...


----------



## IceandFire (17 Janvier 2007)

:love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Janvier 2007)

teo a dit:


> Une &#233;nooooooorme d&#233;ception apr&#232;s un instant court d'esp&#233;rance dans ce monde de brutes
> 
> Non, je rigole
> 
> ...



:love: :love: :love: 


Vache, il me manque 230 titres...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (17 Janvier 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> :love: :love: :love:
> 
> 
> Vache, il me manque 230 titres...


Plus que 641. Mais j'ai les 3 meilleurs.


----------



## IceandFire (17 Janvier 2007)

personal jesus, behind the wheels et everything counts live ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (17 Janvier 2007)

IceandFire a dit:


> personal jesus, behind the wheels et everything counts live ?


Ah, m*rde, je me suis gourr&#233;. J'en ai que 2 : Personal Jesus. 

By DM et Johnny Cash.


----------



## IceandFire (17 Janvier 2007)

je rajouterais shake the disease  sympa ta date d'inscription a mac g   02,03,04


----------



## IceandFire (17 Janvier 2007)

enchainement logique... :king: :love:


----------



## IceandFire (17 Janvier 2007)

:love: ... journ&#233;e Cure


----------



## bompi (17 Janvier 2007)

Sim le pirate a dit:


> Compositeur Estonien minimaliste.
> Ses pièces pour choeur sont juste incroyables...



Ils ont complètement changé les pochettes. Pas mal. Nettement plus colorées que les originales. Mais le contenu restant le même, cela reste très beau, certes.

Ces derniers temps, quelques nouveautés (enfin : de nouveaux ajouts à mon ailletunothèque) :

Un excellent mix "Bodega" de *DJ Olive* [sur eMusic] ; groovy, très cool, pas vraiment de l'easy listening pour autant : vraiment très bien
Un excellent disque de *Gas* : "Zauberberg" (je suppose qu'il y a une vague allusion à Thomas Mann) ; de l'ambiant "lointain" : la musique semble comme étoufée, un peu comme si en marchant dans une forêt, entre chien et loup, on entendait au loin de la techno, distincte _et_ indistincte à la fois
Un disque en public de l'excellentissime *Harold Budd* "Agua" : pas son meilleur mais de bonne facture, avec quelques classiques magniques
Le nouvel album de *Marc Moulin* "I am you" : plus relax que le précédent, groovy et moelleux comme il faut ; excellent pour se calmer les nerfs tout en remuant les arpions ; cela met un peu de chaleur et de douceur (comme les couchers de soleil des cyclades, ou sur les ruines d'Agrigente, si l'on veut), dans l'espace gris et pollué du métropolitain surmené
La suite plus tard ...


----------



## Sim le pirate (17 Janvier 2007)

bompi a dit:


> Ils ont complètement changé les pochettes. Pas mal. Nettement plus colorées que les originales. Mais le contenu restant le même, cela reste très beau, certes.



Euh en fait c'est fait maison... :rateau:

Je refais la plupart des pochettes des cd qui me touchent... Une facon de traduire en images
ce que la musique m'inspire...


----------



## tbr (17 Janvier 2007)

Salut,

Pour ma part, j'en suis resté à mes valeurs sûres depuis les années 80 (en gros) :
Cocteau Twins, les Dead Can Dance qui ne partent pas trop en gladiateurs, Siouxsie & the Banshees, un peu de Clash, de Stranglers, de Cramps (pour se marrer... noir). Parfois, j'y rajoute un zest de Christian Death, de Sisters of Mercy et autres fonfonneries.

Quand je veux me "civiliser", j'en reviens à un peu de Depeche Mode, de New Order de première génération, de U2 (connu depuis le début lorsqu'en France tout le monde n'écoutait que de la daube radiophonique), de SimpleMinds, voire un peu de New Wave à deux balles.

Maintenant, je me suis terriblement assagi, je tolère en vrac Pink Floyd, Supertramp, Simply Red... Nana Mochepourrie (Non, j'déconne. Cherchez l'intruse), et tout plein d'autres truc, pourvu que ce soit bien de la musique et non de la soupe.
D'ailleurs, je viens de faire une compilation de presque 500 morceaux de tout style pour mon nouvel Archos.

J'aime pas mal de choses en musique, et pratiquement rien en Français. Allez savoir pourquoi.

En revanche, je hais le Rap - brutalement stupide et gratuit -; la RnB me broute - voix à trémolo stéréotypé(e)s, et tout ce qui me fait penser que les prétendus musicos n'ont jamais vu un instrument ni une note de leur vie.
En ce moment [3615 HomeSweetHome], j'écoute ma fille de 2 ans en train de me baragouiner un truc à propose de Winnie > la plus belle des "musiques" (quel gnangnan, ce tbr ! )

Wala.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (17 Janvier 2007)

tbr a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> (...&#176;En revanche, je hais le Rap - brutalement stupide et gratuit -; (...)
> 
> Wala.


Alors TTC est pour toi.


----------



## Burzum (17 Janvier 2007)

'Time to stop, time to think, time to change, heilige Leben' : voilà ce qu'on peut lire gravé sur la face B de la version vinyle de 'The wall of sacrifice', édité à 600 exemplaires en 1989. Douglas Pearce a atteint un point culminant dans sa carrière avec Death In June. Seul aux commandes depuis 'The world that summer', il a choisi de s'entourer uniquement d'autres leaders charismatiques de projets hétéroclites et marquants. Pourtant, l'accouchement de cet album emblématique dans la discographie de Death In June s'est fait grâce à un rêve récurrent et très étrange que Douglas a fait trois nuits durant. Ce mur du sacrifice, c'est celui de sa propre vie, un mur ou il accroché nombre de trophées, affiché ses heurts, ses quelques joies sans doute et ses blessures certainement. S'ouvrant sur un morceau-titre long de 16 minutes, expérimentant un collage industriel nanti de nappes ambient, de musique militaire et de trompettes, de mélodies dissonantes et de notes de piano lugubres, l'album est une expérience d'une noirceur exemplaire, d'une mélancolie profonde que même la magie exercée par la musique et le chant semble se complaire à agraver, sans réel effet cathartique. L'album se clôt par ailleurs avec une pièce du même acabit, en moins réussie mais tout aussi dérangeante. Entre les deux, la folk de Death In June fait une fois de plus des merveilles. Jamais elle n'aurait été aussi dépouillée, aussi touchante avec ses accords magiques, ses voix envoûtantes : celle de Douglas bien sûr mais aussi les choeurs de Rose McDowall sur le superbe mais amer 'Giddy giddy carousel' ou l'intermède ambient et spectral 'Heilige leben' qui provoque une sensation de 'temps suspendu' étonnante. Même sur le plus 'enjoué' 'Hullo angel' (reprise du même morceau que Douglas avait écrit pour Current 93 sur 'Swastikas for Noddy') recèle une mélancolie typique de l'univers 'junien'. N'oublions pas le désormais classique et toujours extraordinaire 'Fall apart', peut-être le morceau le plus simple (en apparrence) qu'ait écrit Douglas et sans aucun doute l'un de ses plus beaux. 'Bring in the night' est introduit par la voix de Boyd Rice (que Douglas venait de rencontrer) qui déclame un texte sur la loi du plus fort (du Boyd Rice quoi...) sur fond de rythmique martiale et de guitares saturées. La voix de David Tibet sur le sublime 'In sacrilege' accompagne les accords folk désabusés et les 'larsens' de guitares électriques à la dérive, nous enfonçant encore plus loin dans la mélancolie. L'ensemble est enveloppé dans une réverb' qui illustre l'aspect onirique que revêt cet album unique qui se ressent comme un rêve inachevé soulevant de nombreuses questions, et n'offrant pour réponses que des ébauches d'illusions. Chef d'oeuvre...'First you take a heart then you tear it apart...'

http://www.gutsofdarkness.com/god/objet.php?objet=5112


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Janvier 2007)

Le live aid du 13 Juillet 85.
Je ne m'en lasse pas. LE concert qui avait vu la reformation des Who, de Led Zep, de Black Sabbath.
Un pleïade d'artiste que je me souviens avoir suivi en direct à l'époque. Quel immensemoment de télé. Un truc incroyable. Dire qu'il a fallu attendre 20 ans pour le voir sortir en vidéo...


----------



## tbr (17 Janvier 2007)

TTC ? Kezaco ou qui ? Connais pas.

Il y a quelques ann&#233;es de &#231;a, un pote m'a fait appr&#233;ci&#233; grandement The KLF (pour "Kopyright Liberation Front"). Je me suis alors senti revivre : KLF repr&#233;sente ce que j'aime, point de vue concept.

Et pan dans les dents des pourfendeurs de libert&#233; culturelles

extrait du site www.ed-wood.net:


> Paradoxalement, (ce sont) ces deux messieurs*, (qui) refusent toute gloire, (qui) luttent devant toute starification, (qui) ex&#232;crent le culte qui les entoure, (qui) br&#251;lent tous les vestiges de leurs &#339;uvres, (qui) sont les plus fervents chantres de la "disparition" et de la "d&#233;ception" [...]







_The KLF - "Chill Out"_

- "Tu verras, m'a-t-il dit, tu ne trouveras jamais un seul de leur CD dans les bacs. C'est impossible d'en d&#233;goter un."

Fallait pas me le dire : ni une ni deux, j'ai &#233;t&#233; &#224; la Fnac (Forum des Halles), et l'ai d&#233;nich&#233; - "Chill Out". Ce sagouin de CD &#233;tait planqu&#233;, orphelin, derri&#232;re d'autres d'un tout autre groupe, en train de prendre la poussi&#232;re. On aurait pu croire qu'il avait &#233;t&#233; perdu l&#224;... pour moi.

... et que me v'l&#224; de retour dans son studio AVEC le CD que je n'avais m&#234;me pas pris la peine d'&#233;couter. Fier comme un pou mais un peu anxieux &#224; l'id&#233;e d'avoir (peut-&#234;tre) achet&#233; une grosse daube - Moi et mes doutes.
D&#233;-go&#251;-t&#233;, le poteau. Du coup, il me la emprunt&#233; plusieurs semaines; le sien &#233;tant trop ray&#233; pour pouvoir &#234;tre lu. 

Depuis lors, j'&#233;coute de temps &#224; autre les moutons passer, les trains chanter du Elvis dans la nuit
(... et 1 000 000 de Livres Sterling (quelques gains per&#231;us par The KLF) b&#234;ler dans le feu).

A moins que ce ne soit dans l'ordre. Surr&#233;alistement jouissif !


* Bill Drummond et Jimmy Cauty


----------



## alèm (17 Janvier 2007)

_TTC = Tido Berman, Teki Latex, Cuizinier + les autres

ce soir iTunes jonglent entre DJ Spooky et du bon vieux jazz de chez Mossieur Sclavis ! 
_


----------



## HmJ (18 Janvier 2007)

Louis Sclavis ? Il avait refait la musique d'un film des annees 1920, "Dans la Nuit" je crois. Tres sympa, tres ethere, mais ca fait deux ans que j'aimerais bien en voir les images


----------



## IceandFire (18 Janvier 2007)

Prefab Sprout's Day :style: :king:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (18 Janvier 2007)

tbr a dit:


> TTC ? Kezaco ou qui ? Connais pas.





			
				[MGZ] alèm;4134535 a dit:
			
		

> _TTC = Tido Berman, Teki Latex, Cuizinier + les autres
> 
> ce soir iTunes jonglent entre DJ Spooky et du bon vieux jazz de chez Mossieur Sclavis !
> _




Si tu n'aimes pas le rap inutilement violent et misogyne, TTC te parlera. Je te mettrai bien quelques uns de leurs lyrics ici, mais c'est hors charte. 

_Alèm, t'as oublié les DJ ****aloop. 
_
Plus sérieusement, c'est ce que le hip hop français a fait de mieux depuis des années. Il viennent de sortir un album, je dois le recevoir aujourd'hui. J'en piaffe d'impatience. :love:


----------



## IceandFire (18 Janvier 2007)

:love: bien dark...


----------



## Berthold (18 Janvier 2007)

Je d&#233;couvre Yussef Lateef. Bon Jazz, divers instruments &#224; vent de la fl&#251;te traversi&#232;re au saxo, en tout cas c'est agr&#233;able.


----------



## tbr (18 Janvier 2007)

Merci pour la question TTC.


----------



## teo (18 Janvier 2007)

tbr a dit:


> ()
> Il y a quelques années de ça, un pote m'a fait apprécié grandement The KLF (pour "Kopyright Liberation Front"). Je me suis alors senti revivre : KLF représente ce que j'aime, point de vue concept.
> ()
> Dé-goû-té, le poteau. Du coup, il me la emprunté plusieurs semaines; le sien étant trop rayé pour pouvoir être lu.
> ...



Pitin, ça faisait longtemps j'ai extirpé d'iTunes mes vieux imports japonais (coffret _This is what The KLF is about I_), l'album _The White Room_ et je me les passe en lisant ton article du Monde.

Je ne connaissais pas la moitié de ce que l'article raconte ni cet album en fait. A l'époque je faisais pas dans les détails.
KLF est surtout des moments incroyables, des souvenirs de soirées, des visages... Autre facette, des années plus tard. Je m'étais toujours demandé le _pourquoi_ et le _comment_ de la briéveté et de l'éclat de cette étoile filante... Faut que je trouve cette video, ça ça doit être un monument  Heureusement qu'il y a de temps en temps des gars aussi fous que ça.

KLF, c'est aussi un titre What time is love ?, un texte scandé, des samples divers, un son, une impression qui monte: une urgence, une ambiance de quelque chose de terrible qui va arriver, l'adrénaline qui commence à pulser dans le cerveau dans les veines, ça monte, ça fait un plateau, ça recommence à monter flashes rougissant de gyrophares, polices, ambulances, engin de chantier, la nuit. Déjà un truc très trippant, le danger, faut faire gaffe, danse danse danse !  Les sons utilisés, des barrages acides, des processeurs basiques qui distillent des sons violets et huileux, très piquants et derrière ça vibrillione, des crachottements, des bourdonnements d'hélicos accélérés ou ralentis qui éblouissent dans la nuit (_What time is love ? (The 1988 Pure Trance Original)_). Très visuel, très sensuel (cette voix qui ordonne _I wanna see you sweat_), les versions en soirée pouvaient durer ce qui sembler des heures. Bliss. La version CD (sur _The White Room_) est presque plus surprenante, elle commence par une intro super douce, très calme, belle voix qui chante, toute tranquille avec, après une minute, le déluge de décibels.






KLF, c'est aussi associé à cette époque, des moments. D'abord un vieux baladeur Aïwa rouge, compagnon des heures passées dans les trains, le son trop fort de la fin du new beat ou des nouvelles musiques et déjà des gros cernes dans le miroir en arrivant presqu'au port. Et c'est aussi le son des soirées limite, des caves, des squats, des sonos très surdimensionnées, un groupe d'amis, un ou deux groupes électro-expérimental, Genève et parfois le Valais, des soirées enfumées, stroboscopées, des potes sous acides/X/champis, moi je m'en tenais à la bière et év. à la fumette, comme d'hab.
Ca devait être insupportable avec le recul mais dans le genre de trucs absurdes, je me rappelle de la fin d'un concert dans une cave de squat genevois où les potes ont disparu, à la fin du concert, laissant en décalage les 2-3 tv neigeuses, les boucles sonores, les décibels et les stroboscopes finir leur travail de sape sur un public plus très frais (je dirais _dazed and confused_: cher Daze ) les machines s'arrêtant lentement et aléatoirement dans le quart d'heure qui suivait. On était pas encore couché, après on rangeait et puis on parlait encore un moment chez les uns ou les autres et le lendemain était déjà bien avancé quand je retrouvais mon lit.

Merci tbr pour toutes ces infos  et ces quelques souvenirs


----------



## naas (18 Janvier 2007)

[YOUTUBE]j6bU2GUc8_A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## lufograf (18 Janvier 2007)

naas a dit:


> [video]schizophrènes en liberté[/video]



Ah ouaih... quand même !!  :afraid:


----------



## toys (18 Janvier 2007)

kiss fm sur last fm


----------



## jphg (18 Janvier 2007)

naas a dit:


> 6bU2GUc8_A



reply :
[YOUTUBE]heY1LcdnUX8[/YOUTUBE]
;-)


----------



## IceandFire (18 Janvier 2007)

:love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Burzum (18 Janvier 2007)

Le premier doute est venu en consultant le catalogue des rééditions de classiques gothiques du label Cherry Red, sy trouvait un album de Nico. Pour moi, il sagissait juste de la fille qui chantait avec le Velvet Underground, voix sympathique, mais bon, pas de quoi fouetter un chat, et puis que venait-elle faire là ? Cest en visionnant le documentaire Nico Icon que jai comprisBon sang, cette femme en noir, seule dans la lumière, défoncée, face à un harmonium, une voix spectrale dune tristesse à vous donner envie de vous jeter en bas dune falaise. Cest dire si je me suis rué sur le premier disque venu dès le lendemain: ce fut Desert shores. Faut-il y voir un signe ? Cest en tous cas le meilleur album de Nico quil mait été donné dentendre jusquà présent. Tout commence avec Janitor of lunacy qui donne le ton : plages dharmonium lugubres et cette voix, grave, profonde, qui chante de façon presque maladroite mais si désenchantée quelle perce lâme et vous noue la gorge de façon irrémédiable. A peine remis, cest The Falconer, ma préférée, difficile de lécouter les yeux secsces nappes glauques, ce ton si mélancolique, dune mélancolie qui mène au suicide, et ce nest pas le court passage au piano au milieu de la chanson qui vous tirera daffaire, une oasis éphémère rien de plus, avant de replonger dans cette obscurité sonore qui névoque rien dautre quune chambre noire avec pour toute lumière une chandelle. Courage, la capella My only child, derrière ses apparences de chorale achèvera de vous noyer. Le petit chevalier est une comptine chantée par Ari, le jeune fils de Nico ; cette apparente innocence lui confère une douceur perverse et malsaine qui nest certes rien comparé à Abschied et ses descentes dharmonium spectrales accompagnées dun violon hanté, celui deJohn Cale (tient, tient). Dans cette mer de noirceur résignée, Afraid interprétée au piano et au violon, même si elle reste bien triste, fait presque figure de gigue de carnaval. Pour ceux qui croyaient sen tirer si facilement, Mütterlein a vite fait de les rappeler à lordre et de les draper dans une atmosphère qui donnerait le bourdon à Schopenhauer lui-même. All that is my own qui clôt cet impressionnant voyage au coeur des ténèbres ressemble presque à une sorte de ballade médiévale décalée et entêtante qui achèvera de presser le rasoir sur vos veines. Pour tous ceux qui aiment à goûter la douceur amère du désenchantement absolu, ce splendide album est pour vous, il recèle de véritables trésors de profondeur et démotions. Alors oui, maintenant je puis comprendre limpact de Nico sur le mouvement goth.

http://www.gutsofdarkness.com/god/objet.php?objet=3637


----------



## lufograf (18 Janvier 2007)

Je ne puis que plussoyer (??).
Nico, une femme et une voix hantée, totalement irréelle... Et comment ne pas parler alors de John Cale qui compose et joue de quasi tout les instruments des morceaux (que ce soit sur Desertshore ou The Marble Index d'ailleurs).
John Cale viré du Velvet par Lou Reed et ses caprices de diva. Ce qui donne naissance à son premier disque solo : Paris 1919.






Un album brumeux, trouble et limpide à la fois ou la voix ouatée de Cale fait des merveilles. Un disque qui vous prends aux tripes et vous emmène loin...très loin.


----------



## teo (18 Janvier 2007)

Je pensais plus &#224; ce morceau l&#224;, avec ce son l&#224;  : D 
La vid&#233;o n'est que trois plans quasi fixes, vous pouvez &#233;ventuellement zapper sa vision 

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=wsrWW0FOXnA[/YOUTUBE]


_Edit: J'esp&#232;re que vous y voyez plus que moi&#8230; je dois pas &#234;tre tr&#232;s dou&#233; avec les balises Youtube&#8230;_


----------



## lufograf (18 Janvier 2007)

> La vid&#233;o n'est que trois plans quasi fixes, vous pouvez &#233;ventuellement zapper sa vision



Il n'y a rien... Apparemment il s'est autozapp&#233; !


----------



## teo (18 Janvier 2007)

teo a dit:


> http://youtube.com/watch?v=wsrWW0FOXnA



Benjamin &#231;a marche comment les balises YOUTUBE ? 
je dois vraiment &#234;tre une nouille&#8230;

Personne veut la mettre correctement ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2007)

teo a dit:


> Personne veut la mettre correctement ?



[YOUTUBE]wsrWW0FOXnA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Grug (18 Janvier 2007)

teo a dit:


> Benjamin &#231;a marche comment les balises YOUTUBE ?
> je dois vraiment &#234;tre une nouille&#8230;
> 
> Personne veut la mettre correctement ?


faut juste mettre le code de la fin :
wsrWW0FOXnA


----------



## teo (19 Janvier 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


>



quel naze je fais


----------



## IceandFire (19 Janvier 2007)

Mais non Oliv' 
tiens &#233;coutes moi &#231;a...


----------



## HmJ (19 Janvier 2007)

Un peu de Classique : la version que je prefere de Don Carlos (Verdi) est celle de _Sir_ Georg Solti. La version de 1996 du Theatre du Chatelet, en francais avec Alagna, n'etait pas mal non plus


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Janvier 2007)

Toujours dans ma qu&#232;te de chanteurs d&#233;pressifs, j'ai sorti ceci de ma discoth&#232;que (le premier album d'Antony and the Johnsons). Ce type a vraiment une voix hallucinante et un style particulier.
Un peu comme si Enya s'&#233;tait transform&#233;e en mec et devenait suicidaire...


----------



## IceandFire (19 Janvier 2007)

sympa ta description !   ... tiens j'ai achet&#233; &#231;a ce matin...:love:


----------



## lufograf (19 Janvier 2007)

Merci Ice pour ta rétrospective "Pousse Préfabriquée" (c'est sur que c'est moins :style: en français ) ! D'ailleurs dans la catégorie "bel-ouvrage-pop-à-la-voix-mélodieuse".

Il y a ça. 






Pas forcément leur meilleur, mais je l'aime beaucoup ! Souvenirs, souvenirs :love:


----------



## teo (19 Janvier 2007)

Addendum 

Merci à WebO pour l'info, The Complete Depeche Mode dont je vous ai bassiné les yeux un peu plus haut est dispo sur le Store suisse 
Je pensais que le prix était prohibitif au niveau de la conversion, mais sans taxe (j'ai pris 7-8% pour la TVA suisse si je ne me trompe pas), au cours du jour, c'est pile poil le même prix qu'aux EU  
On devrait donc obtenir en France, s'il sort un jour, la même chose autour de 157, avec nos 20%. En attendant qu'il arrive, faites le tour de vos amis helvètes et qu'ils fassent chauffer leur Visa pour vous si vous tenez absolument à avoir les quelques inédits disponibles dans cette _Complete DM_  _et puis on peut faire un achat groupé en Helvétie, ça fait toujours autant de TVA économisée, hein les fans ? _

Et puis là c'est _Confusion_ des New Order, ça devrait rappeler des souvenirs à certains 


[YOUTUBE]C2xxuibDrhc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## IceandFire (19 Janvier 2007)

Prefab Sprout, une expression britannique qui mot &#224; mot se traduit par : les choux de bruxelles pr&#233;fabriqu&#233;  mais en fait c'est une allusion aux maisons d'apr&#232;s guerre de l'arm&#233;e am&#233;ricaine pour reloger les familles rapidement  car elle se montaient tr&#232;s vite; d'ailleurs il y en a certaines avec des gens qui y vivent encore, notamment par chez moi en normandie  voil&#224;


----------



## alèm (19 Janvier 2007)

_en france, elles s'appellent "baraques plan marshall"&#8230;_


----------



## IceandFire (19 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4136624 a dit:
			
		

> _en france, elles s'appellent "baraques plan marshall"_



ça le fait moins pour un nom de groupe de rock


----------



## alèm (19 Janvier 2007)

_


IceandFire a dit:



			ça le fait moins pour un nom de groupe de rock 

Cliquez pour agrandir...


certains ont bien osé "les betteraves" (non mackie, on ne pene pas au même groupe; mles autres avaient le blues )


faut que ej t'envoie une carte, file ton adresse ! 
_


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Janvier 2007)

Je sais, c'est pas joyeux ce que j'écoute aujourd'hui, mais il y a des jours comme ça...


----------



## lufograf (19 Janvier 2007)

KOC c'est quand m&#234;me pas si d&#233;pressif que &#231;a !! Un poil m&#233;lancolique peut &#234;tre, mais tr&#232;s bon en tout les cas, m&#234;me si je pr&#233;f&#232;re de loin le premier album.


----------



## macarel (19 Janvier 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Toujours dans ma quète de chanteurs dépressifs, j'ai sorti ceci de ma discothèque (le premier album d'Antony and the Johnsons). Ce type a vraiment une voix hallucinante et un style particulier.
> Un peu comme si Enya s'était transformée en mec et devenait suicidaire...



Hmmm, Klaus Nomi???, assez dépressif non? (Bon, je suppose que tu y a pensé déjà:rose: )


----------



## NED (20 Janvier 2007)

macarel a dit:


> Hmmm, Klaus Nomi???, assez dépressif non? (Bon, je suppose que tu y a pensé déjà:rose: )



Vaut mieux l'écouter que de le voir en peinture lui.....Aglagla !
 il me glace les sangs cuilà !
 :affraid:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (20 Janvier 2007)

lufograf a dit:


>




*HEUREUSEMENT*
que j'ai cherché une image plus grande sur Google parce que, non, sinon...
enfin... j'aurais cru que... enfin... la fille...


----------



## macarel (20 Janvier 2007)

NED a dit:


> Vaut mieux l'écouter que de le voir en peinture lui.....Aglagla !
> il me glace les sangs cuilà !
> :affraid:



comme celui là?


----------



## teo (20 Janvier 2007)

Il était pas dans ton genre, mais c'était un sacré grand bonhomme 

Un DVD est sorti cet automne (film de 2003), je vais ss doute l'acheter, des mines d'infos pour les amateurs: The Nomi Song, pour découvrir cet extra-terrestre reparti trop tôt 
This guy was Great 





Trailer
​
Sinon, là, M. Ravel et ses Trios (mon oncle au violon, concert privé, il est vraiment bon)


----------



## macarel (21 Janvier 2007)

teo a dit:


> Il était pas dans ton genre, mais c'était un sacré grand bonhomme
> 
> Un DVD est sorti cet automne (film de 2003), je vais ss doute l'acheter, des mines d'infos pour les amateurs: The Nomi Song, pour découvrir cet extra-terrestre reparti trop tôt
> This guy was Great
> ...



J'aime assez sa musique, n'empêche, qu'un morceau genre "Coldsong" me donne des frisons, :afraid:


----------



## HmJ (21 Janvier 2007)

macarel a dit:


> J'aime assez sa musique, n'empêche, qu'un morceau genre "Coldsong" me donne des frisons, :afraid:



Bof, écoute le requiem de Mozart alors...


----------



## macarel (21 Janvier 2007)

HmJ a dit:


> Bof, écoute le requiem de Mozart alors...



Un n'exclu pas l'autre


----------



## alèm (21 Janvier 2007)

_surtout que je comparerais plus &#233;videmment la Cold Song de Nomi (que j'aime beaucoup) avec l'original de Purcell (par un bon haute-contre si possible)

edit : je cherchais le titre de l'air et c'est Cold Genius, What Power Art Thou dans le Roi Arhur

et re-edit : tu me conseilles quelle version mon bon Doc ?  parce que je n'ai plus aucun disque de Purcell (depuis Emma)
 _


----------



## macarel (21 Janvier 2007)

Bon, avec tout &#231;a je me suis mis &#224; re&#233;couter Grieg, "Aases tot", "Solvejgs lied" (Peer Gynt), et un peu de Mahler (5&#232;me) eh b&#232;n, &#231;a ne remonte pas le moral finalement.
Dans cet &#233;poque de morosit&#233; (pour moi hein) &#231;a ne fait pas mon affaire, je crois que pour la reste de la journ&#233;e je vais me remettre un peu de funk. &#231;a me r&#233;ussira mieux j'esp&#232;re


----------



## Burzum (21 Janvier 2007)

"Mon Cerveau dans ma bouche" avait été un coup de poing dans la gueule; "Enfer Tiède" lui équivaut à rouer de coups la victime juste tombée. "Bogue" sera le journal intime d'un schizophrène; "Enfer Tiède" est le disque d'une génération ratée. Le "je" et le "tu" sont remplacés par le "on". Programme parle à un public déjà acquis à sa cause, et en profite pour aller encore plus loin dans le nihilisme et l'ultra violence textuelle. "Enfer Tiède" est à la musique ce que Wolfgang Paalen et Francis Bacon sont à la peinture, Gaspard Noé et Michael Haneke au cinéma ou Lautréamont et Antonin Artaud à l'écriture: un OVNI sombre plus sombre que le plus sombre des trucs sombres. Vicieux et intelligent. Il faut dire qu'en commençant l'album avec "Il y a" et en le finissant par "Et la ville disparaît", il ne fallait pas s'attendre à du Vincent Delerm. "Il y a" et sa longue descente sonore dans les graves, cette voix qui radote "on a raison de faire ce qu'on fait, de penser ce qu'on pense, d'être ce qu'on est, de continuer dans le même sens", cette faculté à observer et à dire "Et ça c'est une clocharde p'têt qu'on l'a écarté parce qu'elle buvait trop ou qu'elle s'est mise à boire après" La peur des autres, l'angoisse et la frustration face à sa propre image, la remise en question qui nous "fait peut être plus de mal qu'on en mérite" "Et peut être qu'on ne souffre pas vraiment tant qu'on ne souffre pas physiquement". Se sentir à l'écart, inutile, de ne pas avoir l'impression d'être compris, par fainéantise des autres ("les gens croient nous connaître mais non, même nos proches"), se sentir coupable, de quoi ? "Et si on ne nous avait pas fait souffrir on ne connaîtrait pas la souffrance, et si on ne nous avait pas menti on ne connaîtrait pas le mensonge ". EST-CE QUE TU CONNAIS CA, TOI ? J'aimerais te voir prendre "Une vie" en pleine gueule, avec ce piano dissonant, hypnotique, cette batterie puissante, et ces paroles toujours plus "UNE VIE OU PLUS ON REFLECHIT, PLUS ON SE DIT QU'ON AURAIT PREFERE UN FUSIL". Supporte "Entre deux feux", et sa contrebasse géniale, où Michniak évoque les femmes, une première depuis Diabologum. Mais ne t'attends pas à du romantique, ici c'est pour souffrir et regarder notre misérable condition: "On a connu plusieurs filles, certaines voulaient faire de nous le père leurs enfants, mais nous on voulait pas ni s'accrocher à elles, même quand elles étaient belles". Le flow est génial, entraînant comme une leçon de vie: "En bon rejeton de la classe moyenne, celle qu'on a demissioné après avoir compris que la renvoyer coûterais trop cher on est pas solidaire. La collectivité et nous c'est fini". Les 7 titres de cet enfer musical sont tous des sommets textuels, les meilleurs sans doute de Michniak. Musicalement, Bétous fait de véritables merveilles, avec des jongleries ahurissantes sur les samples, un travail de basse d'une réelle inventivité, des rythmes originaux, etc Tu vas me dire que j'ai omis le 8e titre, et c'est normal. Bétous y joue du saxophone dissonant, et Michniak y déballe ses paroles avec une violence et une force jamais entendue. Seulement, ce titre est tellement surréaliste que je ne peux même pas t'en parler. Tout simplement parce qu'on ne peut pas écrire une chronique qui soit à la hauteur des sommets de Programme. Alors, si tu veux faire l'effort de comprendre, si tu as le courage d'affronter tes défauts, si tu n'as pas peur quand on te hurle dessus, si tu crois être fort, si tu es égoïste, si tu es sensible, si tu crois avoir tout vu, tout entendu, tout lu, si tu ne t'aimes pas, si tu n'aimes pas les autres, si tu n'aimes pas leur hypocrisie, leurs mensonges, leur lâcheté, leur ignorance, leur soif de pouvoir, leur morale, leur capacité à te manipuler, si toi-même tu te leurres, si tu as peur des filles, si tu angoisses avant de dormir, si tu ne te sens pas à ta place ici, si tu te sens à l'écart, ignoré, aliéné par la société, si tu n'as pas peur de mourir, si tu as honte de toi, si tu as envie de te flinguer mais qu'il te reste une once de force pour te battre encore un peu, alors écoute ce disque et serre les dents.

http://www.gutsofdarkness.com/god/objet.php?objet=5434


----------



## macarel (21 Janvier 2007)

Burzum a dit:


> "Mon Cerveau dans ma bouche" avait été un coup de poing dans la gueule; "Enfer Tiède" lui équivaut à rouer de coups la victime juste tombée. "Bogue" sera le journal intime d'un schizophrène; "Enfer Tiède" est le disque d'une génération ratée. Le "je" et le "tu" sont remplacés par le "on". Programme parle à un public déjà acquis à sa cause, et en profite pour aller encore plus loin dans le nihilisme et l'ultra violence textuelle. "Enfer Tiède" est à la musique ce que Wolfgang Paalen et Francis Bacon sont à la peinture, Gaspard Noé et Michael Haneke au cinéma ou Lautréamont et Antonin Artaud à l'écriture: un OVNI sombre plus sombre que le plus sombre des trucs sombres. Vicieux et intelligent. Il faut dire qu'en commençant l'album avec "Il y a" et en le finissant par "Et la ville disparaît", il ne fallait pas s'attendre à du Vincent Delerm. "Il y a" et sa longue descente sonore dans les graves, cette voix qui radote "on a raison de faire ce qu'on fait, de penser ce qu'on pense, d'être ce qu'on est, de continuer dans le même sens", cette faculté à observer et à dire "Et ça c'est une clocharde p'têt qu'on l'a écarté parce qu'elle buvait trop ou qu'elle s'est mise à boire après" La peur des autres, l'angoisse et la frustration face à sa propre image, la remise en question qui nous "fait peut être plus de mal qu'on en mérite" "Et peut être qu'on ne souffre pas vraiment tant qu'on ne souffre pas physiquement". Se sentir à l'écart, inutile, de ne pas avoir l'impression d'être compris, par fainéantise des autres ("les gens croient nous connaître mais non, même nos proches"), se sentir coupable, de quoi ? "Et si on ne nous avait pas fait souffrir on ne connaîtrait pas la souffrance, et si on ne nous avait pas menti on ne connaîtrait pas le mensonge ". EST-CE QUE TU CONNAIS CA, TOI ? J'aimerais te voir prendre "Une vie" en pleine gueule, avec ce piano dissonant, hypnotique, cette batterie puissante, et ces paroles toujours plus "UNE VIE OU PLUS ON REFLECHIT, PLUS ON SE DIT QU'ON AURAIT PREFERE UN FUSIL". Supporte "Entre deux feux", et sa contrebasse géniale, où Michniak évoque les femmes, une première depuis Diabologum. Mais ne t'attends pas à du romantique, ici c'est pour souffrir et regarder notre misérable condition: "On a connu plusieurs filles, certaines voulaient faire de nous le père leurs enfants, mais nous on voulait pas ni s'accrocher à elles, même quand elles étaient belles". Le flow est génial, entraînant comme une leçon de vie: "En bon rejeton de la classe moyenne, celle qu'on a demissioné après avoir compris que la renvoyer coûterais trop cher on est pas solidaire. La collectivité et nous c'est fini". Les 7 titres de cet enfer musical sont tous des sommets textuels, les meilleurs sans doute de Michniak. Musicalement, Bétous fait de véritables merveilles, avec des jongleries ahurissantes sur les samples, un travail de basse d'une réelle inventivité, des rythmes originaux, etc Tu vas me dire que j'ai omis le 8e titre, et c'est normal. Bétous y joue du saxophone dissonant, et Michniak y déballe ses paroles avec une violence et une force jamais entendue. Seulement, ce titre est tellement surréaliste que je ne peux même pas t'en parler. Tout simplement parce qu'on ne peut pas écrire une chronique qui soit à la hauteur des sommets de Programme. Alors, si tu veux faire l'effort de comprendre, si tu as le courage d'affronter tes défauts, si tu n'as pas peur quand on te hurle dessus, si tu crois être fort, si tu es égoïste, si tu es sensible, si tu crois avoir tout vu, tout entendu, tout lu, si tu ne t'aimes pas, si tu n'aimes pas les autres, si tu n'aimes pas leur hypocrisie, leurs mensonges, leur lâcheté, leur ignorance, leur soif de pouvoir, leur morale, leur capacité à te manipuler, si toi-même tu te leurres, si tu as peur des filles, si tu angoisses avant de dormir, si tu ne te sens pas à ta place ici, si tu te sens à l'écart, ignoré, aliéné par la société, si tu n'as pas peur de mourir, si tu as honte de toi, si tu as envie de te flinguer mais qu'il te reste une once de force pour te battre encore un peu, alors écoute ce disque et serre les dents.
> 
> http://www.gutsofdarkness.com/god/objet.php?objet=5434


 Boudu, t'es n'est pas fait pour me remonter le moral non plus hein


----------



## Ordha (21 Janvier 2007)

Pour ceux qui aiment le jazz... 





Extraits sonores ici.


----------



## teo (21 Janvier 2007)

Beirut.
Une jolie découverte sur le store il y a quelques mois, en morceau gratuit (_Postcards from Italy_) et trop vite oublié. Alèm et -purfilsdelasagesse- se sont chargés de me le remettre récemment dans mes écoutes obligées. Leur album Gulag Orkestar est superbe. J'aime aussi la simplicité de la pochette, typo simple et la vieille photo travaillée vieux pola délavé.




_(Clic vers myspace, avec de la musique a écouter )_​
Autant la musique balkanique et tzigane a le don de me rendre _nerveux_  (le côté strident :rateau: ) autant le son de ce groupe, mêlée à une certaine nonchalance méditéranéenne et latine me fait partir loin, en bateau à voile ou en cariole, au choix  La voix du chanteur, Zach Condon, à peine 20 ans, y fait aussi beaucoup. Mélancolique mais pas triste pour un sou. On se demande donc d'où vient le jeune prodige, et on est surpris d'apprendre que le groupe vient d'Albuquerque aux Etats-Unis. Dans les espoirs et relèves, il me fait évidemment pensé à Bright Eyes, par ce côté justement très root, quasi folk, un peu comme Beck avec Loser en son temps (_avant la Sciento  ?_)loin des business plan et des effets marketing du R'n'R, R'n'B et autre rap. Simple et accessible.

Le groupe a signé cet automne chez 4AD, les amateurs apprécieront, un EP, _Lon Gisland_. Leur tournée est malheureusement en rade, surmenage du chanteur.
une critique, en français chez Fluctuat


----------



## alèm (21 Janvier 2007)

teo a dit:


> J'aime aussi la simplicité de la pochette, typo simple et la vieille photo travaillée vieux pola délavé.



_ya juste cette erreur : la photo n'est pas retravaillé pour la pochette elle est tel quel mais personne ne connait vraiment pour le moment si le photographe est au courant que ses photos ont été utilisées  de quoi faire hurler l'UPC ça ! _


----------



## tbr (21 Janvier 2007)

Ben tiens, tant qu'on y est, un p'tit *This Mortal Coil* de derrière les fagots
Ou bien le collector - que j'ai en VHS depuis sa sortie - "Lonely is an eyesore" (4AD)

Comment ça, je suis un fan du label 4AD 
Ben oui, j'ai un faible pour tout ce qu'a fait Vaughn Oliver (V23) et ses acolytes; graphiquement parlant, tous les autres labels ont pompé son style... inspiré par Neville Brody

Mais on s'éloigne du sujet. Désolé.

Pour moi, une pochette et son contenu doivent former une unité de style, un point c'est tout. Sans cela, pas de démarche artistique et créatrice honnête... et la tronche du type (ou de la nana) qui chante, histoire de dire "hé, c'est moi qui chante, là )", VRAF.


----------



## Burzum (21 Janvier 2007)

tbr a dit:


> Ben tiens, tant qu'on y est, un p'tit *This Mortal Coil* de derrière les fagots



Bonne idée ça !  

Sinon :






Pas besoin de commentaire je pense ?


----------



## teo (21 Janvier 2007)

L&#224; je mate Shadowplayer en DVD, un documentaire sur Factory Records, entre 1978 et 1981, le label et club de Manchester avec des interviews d'anciens membres ou de contemporains de Joy Division/New Order, Durutti Column, A Certain Ratio, Cabaret Voltaire, Buzzcocks/Magazine, Section 25, Crispy Ambulance, The Names, Minny Pops, Swamp Children, Thick Pigeon, Killing Joke ainsi que Tony Wilson et Peter Saville.



​ 
C'est &#233;tonnant de mettre des visages sur ces "noms si connus", avec l'humain qui affleure, les petites piques, les &#233;loges, un certain ressenti parfois, les personnalit&#233;s, ce pass&#233; commun, cet enthousiasme de l'&#233;poque et la r&#233;alit&#233; de l'interview&#233;-e (_est-ce un l&#233;opard ou un chien qui tourne en rond, silhouette agit&#233;e dans la pi&#232;ce derri&#232;re Wilson, machant un bonbon ou caressant son chat ?_). Des visages comme &#233;clair&#233;s de l'int&#233;rieur ou au contraire, ravag&#233;s, bient&#244;t 30 ans apr&#232;s les faits?
Tr&#232;s &#233;tonnant, la majeure partie du documentaire est sans autre bande sonore que la voix des interview&#233;s, comme si on avait pas voulu ajouter de "pollutions" par des trop encombrants classiques, trop &#233;normes r&#233;f&#233;rences. Juste quelques photos, pochettes de disques ou affiches.
Saville donne envie de le voir au travail (en tout cas &#224; l'&#233;poque) m&#234;me si de l'interview&#233; semble par moment sortir un personnage en repr&#233;sentation, une image du designer, comme un objet ultime de sa propre communication.

Cela n'a pas &#224; proprement parler sa place dans ce fil, mais indirectement, vu les influences de ce label sur ce qui c'est fait &#224; cette &#233;poque et par la suite, on me pardonnera l'incartade  Si vous comprenez l'anglais, &#231;a vaut le coup


----------



## paradize (21 Janvier 2007)

J'ai mis itunes en mix de soirée, je viens de passer d'une chanson de la comédie musicale hair (V.O), à Ludwig van 88, à Jamiroquai........



Sinon, dernier achat en date, cd et dvd de dionysos, le soldat rose, le best of téléphone.......


----------



## Burzum (21 Janvier 2007)

Je passe à :






Dublin, le jeune Gavin Friday se rend à une exposition supposée présenter des photos d'événements horribles prises dans les camps de la mort, les guerres...les images sont terribles mais ce qui choque notre Irlandais, c'est le fait qu'elles soient exposées de manière nette et propre comme dans un journal de mode. Germe alors l'idée de confronter les gens à une autre forme de beauté, soit son opposé, la laideur, mais de manière directe par un spectacle total composé d'odeurs, de visions, de sons...Aussitôt dit, aussitôt fait, le groupe monte une exposition qui se voulait à la base un vaste projet sous forme de trois maxis, un spectacle live exclusif, une vidéo et même un livre. Au final, seuls les maxis et la performance seront dévoilés au public; le livre ne sera pas publié et seuls quelques extraits vidéos seront disponibles sur la VHS 'Sons find devils' (objet culte de chez culte). Cette réédition compile donc les trois vinyles ainsi que (en bonus) la k7 incluant les extraits live. La première partie s'articule autour de deux chansons étranges, mi-enfantines, mi-malsaines construites sur des rythmes répétitifs et innocents en apparence, si ce n'est leur côté décalé. Le timbre faux de Dave-Id Busaras accompagné de clochettes, de glissements de guitare, son chant qui se fait déséspéré témoignent de ce glissement progressif vers quelque chose de sombre, insaisissable, expérimental...D'ailleurs, c'est un changement radical d'atmosphère qui ouvre la seconde partie, l'excellent 'Come to daddy' qui sur fond de post punk goth lourd, glauque et tendu dévoile Gavin Friday et Guggi s'affrontant vocalement sur fond de scène de ménage hantée du thème de l'inceste. En live, c'est d'ailleurs impressionnant, le morceau se terminant par une simulation de viol. Vient ensuite la version originale de 'Sweethome under white clouds' (repris sur 'if I die I die'), plus industrielle, voir tribale, tout en samples d'infrabasses, roulements saccadés de batterie et le chant en duo. Changement encore sur 'Sad world' qui démarre comme une simple ballade mais où les crissements de guitare couvrent progressivement le tout sur fond de batterie binaire légèrement décalée. C'est Dave-Id qui assure les vocaux sur un titre où tout semble tellement hors de tout axe que tout s'équilibre...Sur la partie trois, nous plongeons dans l'univers le plus terriblement glauque des Virgin Prunes avec l'excellent 'Beast' qui n'a rien à envier aux premiers travaux de Current 93: grondements, batterie lourde et répétitive, incantations glauquissimes, coups de basse comme des cloches de glas, grincements...du grand art ! 'Abbagal' renoue avec cet univers faussement enfantin du début de l'oeuvre...improvisations de clochettes sur fond de nappes ambient...Accords de guitares et batterie évoluant en totale anarchie tissent le décor de 'Brain damage' où le timbre fragile et déséspéré de Dave-Id fait merveille par son côté totalement incontrôlé comme frôlant la folie. Vous croyiez avoir tout entendu ? 'No birds to fly' a encore bien des surprises à vous offrir sur début de collage de pleurs, de chuchotements d'enfants tournant en boucle sur une basse répétitive et les chants de Gavin et Guggi qui évoluent de plus en plus vers une émotion terriblement mélancolique et poignante. Il est évident que l'écoute de ce cd ne se fait pas sans séquelle émotionnelle tant son intensité est éprouvante...C'est sans compter sur le cd bonus qui livre les extraits live sous forme d'une succession de morceaux courts frisant le bruitisme, les collages de rires, de grinçements, déformations de sons...tout pour ouvrir les portes de l'asile aux oreilles les plus fragiles...Ok, tout le monde sait le culte sans borne que je voue aux Virgin Prunes et objectif ou non, je salue en ce disque l'un des chefs-d'oeuvre de l'industriel old school, d'une audace rarement égalée dans le genre...rappelons que nous sommes en Irlande, en 1981 !

http://www.gutsofdarkness.com/god/objet.php?objet=8312


----------



## Patamach (22 Janvier 2007)

*Boris* - Pink

Le Japanese Doom Rock ca vous dit quelque chose?
De (très) grosses guitares, beaucoup de bruits et quelques mélodies, une voix assez simple qui se pose délicatement sur une rythmique à vous donner le tournis. 
Pour déboucher les oreilles et faire chier les voisins qui se gavent de Celine Dion y'a pas mieux.

Qqs extraits ici pour les aventuriers du son sonique.







:style:


----------



## fedo (22 Janvier 2007)

> *Boris* - Pink



ils viennent de sortir un album avec SunnO)))), toujours pas de soirée disco en perspective .

j'ai pas encore tout entendu. Pink est excellent.


----------



## HmJ (22 Janvier 2007)

Là pour moi c'est Pink... Floyd. *Animals*, album situé entre *Wish You Were Here* et *The Wall*, que j'ai mis longtemps à découvrir. Belle pépite


----------



## bompi (23 Janvier 2007)

J'aime bien l'usine ...

On la retrouve dans le double live de The Orb [1993] et dans james Bond. Elle doit &#234;tre class&#233;e, maintenant 
Faudrait que je le r&#233;&#233;coute, bonne id&#233;e, tiens.


----------



## HmJ (23 Janvier 2007)

Oui, elle est effectivement classée : tu peux la voir à Londres de l'autre côté de la Tamise


----------



## richard-deux (24 Janvier 2007)

En ce moment: Sufjan Stevens et son magnifique Come On Feel The Illinoise.


----------



## Berthold (24 Janvier 2007)

J'adore cette musique entre jazz-rock et rock psych&#233;d&#233;lique, impros  sans fin&#8230; :love: :love:


----------



## Burzum (24 Janvier 2007)

Kirlian camera a toujours su, au cours de sa carrière, faire évoluer sans cesse son son sans trahir un seul instant ses lignes directrices. Schmerz pourrait être classé dans la période mystique du groupe, là où son engouement pour liconographie et les sonorités ésotériques, symphoniques et martiales était le plus prononcé. Au programme nous trouvons donc des nappes de synthés mélancoliques, des orgues grandiloquents, des churs tristes, des éléments symphonico-industriels, des percussions martiales, et une alternance de la voix féminine ou masculine selon les chansons. Le ton est demblée donné par Schmerz, le premier titre (écrit pour le film Guido Mazzoni de Marco Speroni), qui nous parle de la crucifixion sur fond de churs mélancoliques et d orgue. Plusieurs morceaux sont ensuite déclinés en deux versions, lune plus triste, lautre plus expérimentale ; cest le cas pour Krematorium et Heldenplatz . Twilight fields échappe à ce schéma puisque sa seconde version Of thorns est composée dorgues déglise et de percussions martiales. Parmi les autres titres, deux instrumentaux , Blumen et Silver snow, un Raindome plus dark folk et pour le reste, de la tristesse, toujours de la tristesse. La grande force de la musique de Kirlian Camera est de savoir éviter linutile et ne garder que lémotion pure. Au final, un très bel album méditatif et reposant à déguster sans modération

http://www.gutsofdarkness.com/god/objet.php?objet=2168


----------



## naas (25 Janvier 2007)

Berthold a dit:


> J'adore cette musique entre jazz-rock et rock psychédélique, impros  sans fin :love: :love:


tiens c'est rigolo j'ai un copain qui écoutais ce disque à longueur de journée  

sinon le futur arcade fire est écoutable ici


----------



## macarel (25 Janvier 2007)

Berthold a dit:


> J'adore cette musique entre jazz-rock et rock psychédélique, impros  sans fin :love: :love:



Ce n'est pas mal, mais j'aime surtout le nom du groupe,


----------



## Berthold (25 Janvier 2007)

macarel a dit:


> Ce n'est pas mal, mais j'aime surtout le nom du groupe,


 On ne la retrouve pas dans l'édition CD, mais le verso de la pochette du 33 trs portait une mention du type 'Ce disque n'est ni une invitation à fumer du haschisch ni une apologie de la drogue, juste un groupe de musique, etc.'

Ben voyons


----------



## la(n)guille (25 Janvier 2007)

Avec tes conneries, je viens de le racheter sur le store, c'est dire si on est cons parfois... mais c'est quand m&#234;me pas mal...


----------



## macarel (25 Janvier 2007)

la(n)guille a dit:


> Avec tes conneries, je viens de le racheter sur le store, c'est dire si on est cons parfois... mais c'est quand même pas mal...



Et donc,n'oublie pas les attributs qui vont avec (voir plus haut) :love: 

Pour le coup, je met Led Zep , suivi de Jan Hammer (The first Seven Days):love: 
Quoi dire de Jan Hammer, qu'il a joué avec un peu près tout le monde dans le monde du JazzRock, ce qui doit suffir pour "prouver" son indispensabilité  (ça existe ça?)
Si vous connaissez pas, à conseiller


----------



## Ed_the_Head (25 Janvier 2007)

Berthold a dit:


> J'adore cette musique entre jazz-rock et rock psych&#233;d&#233;lique, impros  sans fin&#8230; :love: :love:


Superbe album. Le LP est magnifique&#8230; du moins la pochette. C'est ma derni&#232;re frustration de vide-greniers. Lev&#233; &#224; 5h00 du mat' pour aller &#224; la chasse au vinyles, je tombe dessus. 
Febrile, je le prends en main et le renifle. 

Aucune odeur d'humidit&#233;. C'est bon signe. 
Je prends le disque &#224; l'int&#233;rieur, et l&#224;, horreur. Un album des who &#224; la place. Je demande alors au vendeur si il sait o&#249; se trouve le disque qui va avec son emballage. 
Il ne se souvient que d'avoir vendu cet album des who 2 ans auparavant.
Si quelqu'un le revend, j'ach&#232;te. 

Allez, tiens, pour me venger je ressors &#231;a :

In-A-Gadda-Da-Vida, par Iron Butterfly. :love:


----------



## Patamach (25 Janvier 2007)

*Ennio Morricone* - Veruschka

L'une de ses plus belles BOF datée de 1971, un des plus groovy aussi avec toujours une orchestration magnifique et des voix féminines superbes d'émotion.  
Aimer Morricone c'est s'attaquer à une montagne sans fin; entre 65 et 75 il a produit ce qui se fait de mieux en musiques de film (et même en musique tout court) et je ne parle pas des classiques archi connus du western spaghetti.







:style:


----------



## Patamach (25 Janvier 2007)

Et hop encore une BO, celle-ci de *Les Baxter* en 69. 
Groove, funk, grosses basses, rythmiques qui claquent, quelques parties chantées. 
Indispensable.






:style:


----------



## macarel (25 Janvier 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Superbe album. Le LP est magnifique du moins la pochette. C'est ma dernière frustration de vide-greniers. Levé à 5h00 du mat' pour aller à la chasse au vinyles, je tombe dessus.
> Febrile, je le prends en main et le renifle.
> 
> Aucune odeur d'humidité. C'est bon signe.
> ...


Surtout le coté avec la version longue, assez mpressionant comme ils arrivaient à tenir 17 minutes (si mes souvenirs sont bons) ça doit être le "sweet smoke . J'avais le vinyl, malheureusement il a peri (avec pleins d'autres) dans une inondation:hein: Il me reste qu'une version mp3


----------



## tbr (25 Janvier 2007)

Marrant mais cette pochette "improbable" au look psyché des années 70 me fait penser tout à coup à un concept musical (installé alors en France) qu'un pote d'il y a un bail m'avait fait écouter.

Je ne parle pas de comparaison musicale, n'ayant pas écouté "Iron Butterly" mais d'impression sonore que je pourrazis ressentir au vu de ladite pochette.

Rââh, bon sang !... Je ne me souviens plus du groupe conceptuel mais je peux dire qu'il était bien barré dans ses délires; absolument pas médiatisé mais très connu "dans les milieux autorisés" et faisait dans la musique fonfon expérimentale, genre...

Je cherche. Je cherche...

GONG !





Ouéééé ! © EvilPNMI (un pote), j'ai retrouvé le nom du groupe.

Bon. Somme toute, les pochettes ne se ressemblent pas vraiment. Comme quoi, les impressions...

/me sauve


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2007)

Tiens, une suite de pochettes qui m'am&#232;nent &#224; celle-ci:







*Brainticket* ,  1971



Berthold a dit:


> On ne la retrouve pas dans l'&#233;dition CD, mais le verso de la pochette du 33 trs portait une mention du type 'Ce disque n'est ni une invitation &#224; fumer du haschisch ni une apologie de la drogue, juste un groupe de musique, etc.'
> 
> Ben voyons&#8230;



L&#224; ils se sont &#233;galement donn&#233;s pour le warning du verso:

Liner notes: Listen to the first recording of this LSD/Hashish/Fixy/Jointy Sound. Take a trip into your inner light. See the hallucinations of reality rise out of the groove. You've got your Brainticket now! Hallelujah.

Advice: After listening to this record, your friends won't know you anymore.

Warning: Only listen once a day to this record. Your brain may be destroyed. Hallelujah records takes no responsibility.

 


Ceci dit, une B-Side haletante, cambriolage foireux - sir&#232;nes / poursuite - traque ... on s'y croirait. Le bonheur pr une descente  en Bad T quoi.... :rateau:


----------



## GuyomT (26 Janvier 2007)

Patamach a dit:


> Et hop encore une BO, celle-ci de *Les Baxter* en 69.
> Groove, funk, grosses basses, rythmiques qui claquent, quelques parties chantées.
> Indispensable.
> 
> ...




C'est tout à fait le style de son que je recherche en ce moment.
Mais je ne trouve aucun site où écouter quelques extraits de cet album et encore moins sur l'Itunes Store... 

Je me connais, ça va virer à l'obsession. 
Vite un lien, j'ai besoin d'un lien ! :hosto::hosto::hosto:


----------



## teo (26 Janvier 2007)

Je re écoute beaucoup depuis 10 jours The Orb et leur (meilleur ?) album _The Orb's Adventures Beyond The ultraworld_.
J'ai du lire une critique en 1991 ou début 92 et j'ai acheté le double CD au VirginMegastore de Sydney en juillet 2002. Cet album a un peu l'effet _madeleine_, même si je ne l'ai écouté qu'à mon retour, mais il me fait penser non pas aux ciels d'Arizona* mais à ceux de Western Australia. Ambient music comme on dit. C'est pas Brian Eno (_Music for Airport_, découvert récemment :love mais c'est terriblement efficace.

Un bruit d'avion dans le ciel, une voix féminine* très nasale, qui se souvient, elle aussi, de lieux superbes: je suis transporté dans un désert, un bush un peu herbu, tendance rouge et vert sombre avec des nuages qui filent, des couleurs qui changent, une sérénité, des couchers et des levers de soleil, en accélérés ou à vitesse réelle, une paix assez étonnante. Des images filmées par Gus van Sant dans _My Own Private Idaho_ ou _Gerry_ ? une ambiance de monde en gestation, 500 millions d'années avant ou après la venue de l'humain sur la terre, ça fourmille de vies. Soleil et oxygène.

Cet album m'a fait découvrir le dub. Les dubs de The Orb. C'est reposant. Bondissant. C'est parfait quand on se pose, quand on a trop chaud, qu'on transpire et qu'on a juste envie de savourer une limonade ou verre d'eau gazeuse, à l'abri des décibels ou pour s'endormir en musique. _Chill out_.

Tout l'album part _au travers de l'ultramonde_, au delà des étoiles. Si j'ai eu Youri Gagarine comme avatar c'est aussi pour ces samples de dialogues entre astronautes, les extraits du film _Flash Gordon_ ou de voix de propagande soviétique (?) ou de textes tirés de la Bible. La vision de la Terre d'en haut doit avoir un effet euphorisant, c'est clair, il n'y a qu'à écouter les voix.

Des bruits de mer, de vent, de voitures. Un éther musical. Un voyage. Odeurs de sons fraichement coupés, ambiance de printemps ensoleillé, abeilles ou bourdons dans les fleurs, poissons multicolores jaillisant dans l'onde, cet album est poésie.

Milles ambiances, milles évocations Les titres sont eux-même des voyages en puissance_Little Fluffy Clouds_, _Earth (Gaia)_, _Supernova At The End Of The Universe_, _Back Side Of The Moon_ (les Floyd sont des références à peine voilées, comme reprises plus tard dans la pochette dont parlait Bompi), _Spanish Castles In Space_, _Perpetual Dawn_, _Into The Fourth Dimension_, _Outlands_, _Star 6 & 7 8 9_, _A Huge Evergrowing Pulsating Brain That Rules From The Centre Of The Ultraworld_.

Ce double album est une merveille :love:

* le titre comporte un sample d'une interview de  Rickie Lee Jones qui parle de ses souvenirs des ciels d'Arizona





​


> *Q:* What were the skies like when you were young?
> *A:*They went on forever. When I, when we lived in Arizona the skies always had little fluffy clouds in them. And they were long and clear and there were lots of stars at night. And when it would rain they would all turn . . . they were beautiful, the most beautiful skies as a matter of fact. The sunsets were purple and red and yellow and... on fire. And the clouds would catch the colors everywhere. That's unique, 'cause I used to look at them all the time. You don't see that..."


----------



## HmJ (26 Janvier 2007)

Pour changer un petit peu, du rock italien  _Luciano Ligabue _s'est lance dans une carriere de chanteur de rock a 30 ans, et ma foi ca lui a bien reussi. Le groupe qui evolue avec lui change pas mal, donc Luciano reste bien la piece centrale, avec sa voix chaude et rocailleuse comme on aime les latins. Cet album, *Fuori Come Va*, est mon favori : sorti en 2002, on le trouve dans de nombreuses cremeries de plusieurs pays.

Ligabue a depuis sorti *Nome e Cognome* en 2005, et edite quelques DVD de ses concerts. En 2005, au Campovolo de Reggio Emilia, Ligabue a chante devant 180000 personne : c'est le record europeen devant un public payant pour un artiste en solo. Meme si on s'en moque pas mal au final


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2007)

joakim le patron du label parisien Tigersushi


----------



## IceandFire (26 Janvier 2007)

c'est pas son truc les pochettes


----------



## la(n)guille (26 Janvier 2007)

L&#224; c'est &#231;a : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et c'est toujours aussi bon...


----------



## IceandFire (26 Janvier 2007)

vous faites un "sp&#233;cial pochettes moches" ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2007)

The Chameleons : "Script of the bridge"  / 1983






4 titres en écoute *ici*.

Bon c'est vrai que la pochette....


----------



## IceandFire (26 Janvier 2007)

et the charlatans pas de news.......un bon groupe aussi &#231;a pourtant :love:


----------



## bompi (26 Janvier 2007)

teo et Rickie Lee Jones a dit:


> *Q:* What were the skies like when you were young?
> *A:*They went on forever. When I, when we lived in Arizona the skies always had little fluffy clouds in them. And they were long and clear and there were lots of stars at night. And when it would rain they would all turn . . . they were beautiful, the most beautiful skies as a matter of fact. The sunsets were purple and red and yellow and... on fire. And the clouds would catch the colors everywhere. That's unique, 'cause I used to look at them all the time. You don't see that..."


Elle parle bien, Rickie ! C'est beau comme tout.
Et toi-z'aussi, Teo. Cet album, je l'ai écouté des dizaines et des dizaines de fois, entre _groove_ et _ambiant_, dub et electronica. Effectivement, peut-être le plus beau de The Orb (mais les derniers montrent un net regain de forme).
Rien que ces avions qui passent ... Je me souviens très bien qu'à l'époque je furetais à la FLAQUE ou ailleurs tous les midis siffle et ce jour-là je cherchais _quelque chose_ d'un peu différent.
Le vendeur (sympa, un type cool) me dit : The ORB. Huh ? À écouter dans le noir, tranquille. Ah ?
Je ne remercierai jamais assez ce brave garçon !
Les ciels que décrit RLJ évoquent tout aussi bien ceux d'Australie, dont il semblerait qu'ils soient infinis, sans même d'horizon, zébrés de nuages, d'un blanc qui tranche sur le bleu métallique du ciel. Ou encore dans les hauts plateaux andins, dans l'air si pur du désert d'Atacama, avec, au loin, les fumerolles qui s'accrochent au sommet des volcans.

Merci pour ce précieux rappel


----------



## naas (26 Janvier 2007)

[YOUTUBE]bZSrXsGct6g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## tbr (27 Janvier 2007)

The Charlatans ; de ces groupes qui passent entre les gouttes médiatiques et nous font quelques morceaux d'anthologie. Tout va tellement vite dans notre société de "poubellisation" qu'à peine apparus... on ne les a quasiment plus vu (sur le devant de la scène)

Ou bien je me trompe.

J'ai quelques morceaux que j'écoute sur mon
_... Ben non, je n'ai pas cédé à la muse "iPod"...
_Archos104 :

- Weirdo
- Tremelo Song
- I don't want to see the sights

Pas à dire, ça déménage.

Ah, et (encore du label 4AD aux excellentes pochettes, du moins celles de V23 et ses acolytes) PIXIES

Ca, c'est un groupe que j'ai eu plaisir à écouter. Je me souviens même d'un showcase quasi sauvage fait au Virgin Megastores du Louvres (Paris). Il y avait deux ou trois péquins, comme moi, en train de tourner dans les rayonnages "Skuds" à chercher L'INSpiraTiiiii...

- Oh !... B**del... Mias, mais, c'est Franck Black ! Qu'est-ce qu'il fout là ?

Hop ! je balance le cd que j'avais pris et me place à 4, 5 mètres de Black.

Il commence à jouer. Je suis heureux.

En sortant du magasin sans le disque que j'avais projeté d'acheter, je me dis alors que c'est trop con que les Pixies aient arrêté. Leur trip était tellement bon.
J'en serais presque à militer - euh, bon. A "limiter" - pour que les Pixies reviennent et nous balancent du bon gros son.

Foutue nostalgie !


----------



## IceandFire (27 Janvier 2007)

on devient nostalgique lorsqu'on &#224; pas de bonne choses &#224; se mettre sous la dent... ou l'oreille en l'occurence


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (27 Janvier 2007)

IceandFire a dit:


> on devient nostalgique lorsqu'on à pas de bonne choses à se mettre sous la dent... ou l'oreille en l'occurence



*Il y a toujours du bon*
à se mettre sous la dent.
Le seul truc c'est que la plupart des gens refusent de vieillir et se disent que c'était mieux avant.


----------



## naas (27 Janvier 2007)

n'emp&#232;che c'est vrai c'etait mieux avant


----------



## IceandFire (27 Janvier 2007)

80-90 powa  :love:


----------



## la(n)guille (27 Janvier 2007)

C'est affligeant de lire de tels propos... et compl&#232;tement non fond&#233; : la musique, &#224; l'instar de toute autre forme d'expression artistique, n'&#233;volue que par le truchement de son avant-garde, et s'il est bien quelquechose d'immuable, c'est la capacit&#233; de l'humain &#224; d&#233;passer le d&#233;ja vu...
Bref, vous avez &#233;crit des conneries...


----------



## naas (27 Janvier 2007)

Sauf que c'etait du second d&#233;gr&#233;    

bon le troisi&#232;me j'avoue j'ai faibli


----------



## fable (27 Janvier 2007)

Pour revenir au sujet:

Mon kiffe à moi c'est: 

-Team Nowhere: Pleymo, AqME, Enhancer, Watcha, Wünjo, Parazit, ...
-Franz Ferdiand
-Leto
-ACDC
-Arctic Monkeys
-Blink 182
-Block Party
-Booba
-Bullet For My Valentine
-Cali
-Clap Your Hands Say Yeah!
-Cranberries
-Daft Punk
-David Ghetta
-Deftones
-Disiz La Peste
-DJ Coone
-Dj Dean
-Dj Furax
-DJ Tiesto
-DMX
-Eté 67
-Eths
-Evergrey
-Fall Out Boy
-Fonky Family
-Foo Fighters
-Garbage
-Good Charlotte
-Gorillaz
-Green Day
-Hope of the States
-Hollywood Porn Star
-Indochine
-Interpol
-Janez Detd
-Kaiser Chiefs
-Kill The Young
-Killing Joke
-Kizito
-Korn
-Limp Bizkit
-Linkin Park
-Lofofora
-Lordi
-Machine Head
-Manu Chao
-Marilyn Manson
-Mass Hysteria
-MC Solaar

Bon c'est tout ce que j'ai pu me rappeler pr le moment (j'ai le cerveau en feu :rateau:  )

Bon je continuerais la liste plutard ^^


----------



## fedo (27 Janvier 2007)

> C'est affligeant de lire de tels propos... et compl&#232;tement non fond&#233; : la musique, &#224; l'instar de toute autre forme d'expression artistique, n'&#233;volue que par le truchement de son avant-garde, et s'il est bien quelquechose d'immuable, c'est la capacit&#233; de l'humain &#224; d&#233;passer le d&#233;ja vu...
> Bref, vous avez &#233;crit des conneries...


bah non je suis d'accord avec Naas et Ice. la v&#233;rit&#233; c'est qu'aujourd'hui avec le piratage et la vente de musique digitale &#224; l'unit&#233; y a de moins en moins d'albums excellents de bout en bout.
pourquoi s'emmerder alors que la musique sera pirat&#233;e ou l'album consomm&#233; &#224; moiti&#233; sur ITMS. 

en plus le formatage radio et MTV sont pass&#233;es par l&#224; et ont asseptis&#233; des genres entiers de musiques (aujourd'hui pour bien gagner sa vie dans la musique rien ne sert de vendre des disques ou sur ITMS, il faut toucher les droits de passage radio/t&#233;l&#233;...).

sinon le dernier motorpsycho, c'est pas format&#233; et c'est super bien dans un style alternatif assum&#233;.


----------



## Burzum (27 Janvier 2007)

Comment j'arrive encore à être surpris ? Comme si je ne savais pas qu'avec Kirlian Camera rien n'est jamais acquis...Si 'Invisible front 2005' était ambient, plus tranquille, il y avait fort à parier que dès l'opus suivant, le groupe brouillerait à nouveau les pistes...et il le fait ! Plutôt deux fois qu'une ! Nous manipulant comme des bleus, Angelo nous fait croire à un retrour en arrière ('Beauty as a sin' qui rappelle les mélancolies d'antan sur fond de nappes), tout en nous balançant soudain des sons de guitare agressifs et des vocaux déséspérés sur une sorte d'hybride rock/électro (l'excellent 'Illegal apology of crime'). On est encore sous le choc que le technoide 'Kaczynski code' nous démontre que tout ce que Kirlian Camera touche est d'or. On retrouve l'atmosphère de 'Desert inside' mais en plus contemporain et agressif (les vocaux sont à placer dans une voie 'Erinnerung'). Là, j'avoue que j'ai le rush d'adrénaline qui me brouille le jugement mais je peux encore parler du splendide 'Coroner's sun', excellente pièce d'électro à la fois sèche et mystique qui a bien des échos de la période 'Eklipse' mais surprend soudain par les effets sur le chant de Elena qui se change presque en Kate Bush synthétique. En fait c'est là la force de ce cd qui mêle quelques sonorités assez typique du vieux Kirlian Camera avec des percussions, des effets contemporains. 'Coroner's sun' est un album torturé. Certes, certains passages d'Elena sont apaisants mais les sons sont souvent grinçants, les parties d'Angelo sont facilement déséspérées, presque colériques, sans parler de la froideur clinique typique du groupe ('Koma-Menschen'). Le ton n'est plus seulement gris, il s'est également teinté de noir et c'est du pur bonheur. Inspirés comme jamais, nos Italiens mêlent avec talent électro, new wave, indus, ambient pour ces atmosphères si typiques de leur patte. Comme vous vous en doutez, je me suis rué sur l'édition limitée qui propose en outre un deuxième cd de remixes (plutôt corrects) de morceaux de l'album, du précédent (celui de Wumpscut notamment) ainsi que deux inédits (un 'Shadowless doctors' assez expérimental et un 'Corpse ID' plus ambient et minimal). Je sais pourquoi j'aime ce groupe.

http://www.gutsofdarkness.com/god/objet.php?objet=8610


----------



## bompi (27 Janvier 2007)

Les Charlatains &#233;taient (sont ?) tr&#232;s sympathiques mais, comme finalement assez souvent, c'est leur tout premier morceau qui &#233;tait le meilleur, qui r&#233;siste le mieux au temps aussi, d'ailleurs : ayant eu leurs trois premiers albums, c'est malgr&#233; tout _The only one I know_ qui m'est rest&#233; ...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2007)

Allez voir par l&#224; !

Le groupe : "samarabalouf"

Je vous conseille "coucous frite mesqual"  oh puis toutes en fait !


----------



## Ed_the_Head (28 Janvier 2007)

odré a dit:


> Allez voir par l&#224; !
> 
> Le groupe : "samarabalouf"
> 
> Je vous conseille "coucous frite mesqual"  oh puis toutes en fait !


Tiens, des ami&#233;nois. 
A voir live.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Tiens, des amiénois.
> A voir live.



Leur prochaine tournée est aux Etats Unis !  J'vais essayer de les croiser quelque part


----------



## alèm (28 Janvier 2007)

_


Ed_the_Head a dit:



			Tiens, des amiénois. 
 A voir live. 

Cliquez pour agrandir...


tu ne joues plus avec eux ?!! 

comment ça je cafte c'est pas comme si je disais que tu es un des plus grands fans de Ouroub  

ta 6T a du CARacTERe ? 

_


----------



## Ed_the_Head (28 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4148891 a dit:
			
		

> _
> 
> tu ne joues plus avec eux ?!!
> 
> ...


h&#233;h&#233;h&#233;.


----------



## KARL40 (30 Janvier 2007)

En ce moment, le pop-rock des Mexicains de ZOE "Memo Rex Commander Y El Corazon Atomico de la Via Lactea".






Petite video ici : http://www.zoetheband.com/

Faut bien se reposer les oreilles en attendant le prochain QOTSA !!


----------



## naas (30 Janvier 2007)

dans ma p&#233;riode "j'ach&#232;te tout d&#233;peche mode et puis quand c'est fait benh faut bien que je trouve quelque chose, un des essais concluant fut ce great commandment de camouflage en super mega maxi 45t
pour le reste bon passons


----------



## macmarco (30 Janvier 2007)

Des textes pleins de poésie surréaliste, de la musique électrotechnoindus, un univers riche et créatif.
Les Young Gods.
(Une pochette au hasard, juste pour illustrer)


----------



## naas (30 Janvier 2007)

en plus prenant (comparé à camouflage pas les youngs gods  ) un peter gabriel dans sa période de voyage intérieur à la fois fantastique et monstrueusement effrayant

cette combinaison de samples et rythmiques est tout simplement hallucinant, un ticket pour un voyage interieur, à vous d'en fixer les limites car sa musique n'en a pas:

[YOUTUBE]WwDwGdKTsSc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2007)

L'heure de la sieste approche, tiens, *Funki Porcini* aussi... :love:


----------



## naas (1 Février 2007)

le prochain arcade fire arrive ... bient&#244;t


----------



## Burzum (1 Février 2007)

A découvrir... :love: 

http://www.k-a-t-e-l.net/


----------



## kaos (3 Février 2007)

quelques liens 


LABELS

http://industriedusilence.free.fr/

http://martelentete.free.fr/

http://peaceoff.c8.com

http://www.digitalhardcore.com

http://www.warprecords.com/

http://www.widerstand.org/

http://www.no-tek.net/

http://www.isolaterecords.com/

http://www.amigashockforce.com/

http://homiciderecords.free.fr/

ARTISTES

http://www.djpone.net/

http://www.ladytron.com/

http://www.myspace.com/mrkillakarotator

http://www.myspace.com/hecate

http://perso.orange.fr/electric-kettle/

http://www.venetiansnares.com/


----------



## Berthold (3 Février 2007)

Ah ça fait du bien






On est en 73, entre le blues et le hard, au summum de la carrière du groupe. En fait presque à la fin, il n'y a plus grand chose d'intéressant qui sortira après ce double live.


----------



## Burzum (3 Février 2007)

"We demonstrate that anyone CAN do anything (...) Our existence is a profound comment on records, music and the record Industry." Et voilà où le terme de musique industrielle prenait encore sa source avec Throbbing Gristle : un commentaire, une invective situationniste à l'encontre de la société du spectacle, qui se nourrit de l'esthétique punk : on ne sait pas jouer de la musique et on le revendique. Cela ne nous empêche pas de pénétrer l'industrie musicale et de nous en nourrir. "Heathen earth" est le dernier album studio officiel de Throbbing Gristle à paraître avant le split inévitable (car une continuation aurait été contraire aux principes jusqu'au-boutistes mis en avant depuis sa création). Sous-titré "The live sound of T.G.", il fut enregistré en public et en direct par les membres du groupe, dans des conditions quasiment identiques à celle d'un "vrai" concert, mais sans les impondérables (genre se faire lancer des canettes de bière sur la tête, ça leur arrivait souvent) et en bénéficiant de quelques avantages techniques du studio. De fait, ce témoignage présente nettement mieux que le terrible et historique "Second annual report", constitué essentiellement de véritables captations en live. Bien sûr, et comme annoncé, Cosey Fanni Tutti (pseudonyme ô combien grâcieux qui se réfère à l'opéra de Mozart "Così fan tutte", faut-il le rappeler) joue toujours de la guitare d'une manière très... "minimale", Chris Carter n'est pas précisément un virtuose des claviers mais il programme les "rythmes" (attention), Peter Christopherson ne sait jouer de rien non plus mais il est le bidouilleur et tripatouilleur de bandes en chef, quant à Genesis P-Orridge, il se fait plus discret en paroles mais tient la basse (si si) et pose en uniforme nazi sur la pochette intérieure. Seulement voilà... le but des concerts était de tenter l'expérience des limites et de torturer l'audience présente - et c'est bel et bien sur ce terrifiant "Heathen earth" que la formation y parvient le mieux - une atmosphère constamment sombre et oppressante ; un sentiment profond et envahissant d'angoisse : jamais Throbbing Gristle n'aura touché si près du but : la modernité, c'est l'inconnu, et l'inconnu ne peut susciter que l'effroi. Dommage que le single "Adrenalin", ajouté après coup et paraissant hors-sujet, suivi de "Subhuman", vienne quelque peu rompre l'ambiance. Mais tout de même, "Heathen earth", c'est la tristesse ("...can the world be as sad as it seems ?") et la PEUR.

http://www.gutsofdarkness.com/god/objet.php?objet=8034


----------



## naas (3 Février 2007)

album electro en *libre telechargement* via la plateforme jamendo
quelques moments inouis tels que flocon ou mort

le mieux serais ... de donner votre avis


----------



## tbr (4 Février 2007)

On tombe aussi sur des perles telles que celle-ci.

Version longue sur MySpace : http://www.myspace.com/schemarecordsitaly
(si le lien n'est pas direct, cherchez avec Mario Biondi "This Is What You Are" sur YouTube ou Google Video et vous aurez un clip de 4 minutes environ)

Quelle voix, mes amis !
Et ces envol&#233;es de trompette... J'en ai des frissons dans le dos.


----------



## teo (4 Février 2007)

1993: Gargantuan de Spooky, un album d'un combo de DJ anglais (Charlie May & Duncan Forbes), ça baste, ça plane, un des meilleurs trucs que je connaisse et que je continue à écouter avec plaisir. Tek, acid, breakbeat, puissant et plein d'humour.
Leur _Little bullet part one_ est une tuerie que je me fais, avec le reste de l'album, au casque, en petite after perso après avoir les avoir vu cette nuit @ _Renaissance_ au Redlight _(courage au dernier encore sur la route )_ . C'était terrible* :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :love:  

Site officiel

Leur MySpace avec 4 de leur titre dont _Little bullet_. (Le remix de Paul Oakenfold vaut la peine aussi )





​


 _Juste la faune, j'aimerai leur dire, arrêtez de vous prendre pour des enseignes publicitaires et les iroquois et les tees Denise & Ginette, c'est même plus vraiment top modasse  surtout avec des Porsche accrochés au nez  presque aussi terrible que le pire des années 80._


----------



## Fab'Fab (5 Février 2007)

Un Grand album de Bowie.
Mais quel album en dehors de Tonight ne l'est pas...


----------



## la(n)guille (5 Février 2007)

:rateau:  Peut être... ? tous....


----------



## richard-deux (5 Février 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Un Grand album de Bowie.
> Mais quel album en dehors de Tonight ne l'est pas...



Never let Me Down  

On est début février, je te fais la liste ce mois-ci, promis.


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (5 Février 2007)

A un moment donn&#233;, il faut mettre tout le monde d'accord 

[dm]<div><object width="425" height="306"><param name="movie" value="http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/1hLPc077BQSTNtpO"></param><param name="allowfullscreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/1hLPc077BQSTNtpO" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="334" allowfullscreen="true"></embed></object><br /><b><a href="http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x2f90_survivor-eye-of-the-tiger">Survivor - Eye Of The Tiger</a></b><br /><i>envoy&eacute; par <a href="http://www.dailymotion.com/djoik">djoik</a></i></div>[/dm]

Si &#231;a marche pas, personne ne sera d'accord


----------



## KARL40 (5 Février 2007)

FUGAZI "End Hits"






Et puis je ne sais pas si vous connaissez ce site qui regroupe toutes (ou presque) les reprises que les uns ont fait des autres.

http://www.coversproject.com/


----------



## macinside (5 Février 2007)

p'tain grâce a ce disque j'ai appris qu'il ont jouer un jour dans mon bled (devant 125 personnes :rateau: )


----------



## naas (5 Février 2007)

AngelWithDustEyes a dit:


> A un moment donn&#233;, il faut mettre tout le monde d'accord
> 
> [dm]1hLPc077BQSTNtpO[/dm]
> 
> Si &#231;a marche pas, personne ne sera d'accord


en fait dans la balise DM il ne fait mettre que 1hLPc077BQSTNtpO


----------



## HmJ (6 Février 2007)

Berthold a dit:


> Ah ça fait du bien
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Et un solo de batterie hallucinant...


----------



## IceandFire (6 Février 2007)

Joy divison, bbc sessions :love:... allez souriez   ...


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (6 Février 2007)

Tiens, j'ai d&#233;couvert &#231;a ya pas longtemps:






"Echo & the bunnymen"

Tr&#232;s sympa en fond pour bosser.... notamment "The killing Moon".


----------



## IceandFire (6 Février 2007)

tu m'&#233;tonnes !!!  le meilleur morceau


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2007)

IceandFire a dit:


> Joy divison, bbc sessions :love:... allez souriez   ...



Chelui-là? 





  :king: :love:




Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:


> Tiens, j'ai découvert ça ya pas longtemps:
> [/IMG]"Echo & the bunnymen" Très sympa en fond pour bosser.... notamment "The killing Moon".



Ahhh *l'original!*  


Pour ma part en ce moment, je découvre *wire*. 30 années de rattrapage...:rose:


----------



## IceandFire (6 Février 2007)

vi le m&#234;me :love:


----------



## bompi (6 Février 2007)

Dans un genre diff&#233;rent.
Apr&#232;s le fantastique "Fear and loathing 2" de Luke Slater, un titre ambiant/electronica relativement peu connu quoique absolument extramidable : "Microscopic", de Gas. Pas le Gas de Robert Hencke [tr&#232;s bien au demeurant], mais celui de Mat Jarvis.
Ce titre est paru sur le d&#233;funt label Em:t, pionnier de l'ambiant et de l'electronica, avec de superbes pochettes [de tr&#232;s jolies grenouilles].
Ce titre est disponible au t&#233;l&#233;chargement, tout &#224; fait l&#233;galement, ici. On peut aussi t&#233;l&#233;charger une vid&#233;o faite par des gens d'IBM pour illustrer tant le microscopique que le macroscopique [GoogleEarth vu du ciel, quoi].
Je vous conseille chaleureusement d'y jeter une oreille.


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (6 Février 2007)

En ce moment, j'&#233;coute beaucoup : 
- Herman Dune : Giant
- The Good The Bad and The Queen
- Just Jack : Overtones
- Kitsune maison 3
- et Joakim avec Monsters and Silly songs

Je trouve que ce sont des albums r&#233;cemment sortis de tr&#232;s bonne qualit&#233; que je recommande vivement


----------



## Aurélie85 (6 Février 2007)

Grauzone - Eisb&#228;r - 1980​


ich m&#246;chte ein Eisb&#228;r sein
Im kalten Polar
Dann m&#252;sste ich nicht mehr schreien
Alles w&#228;r so klar


Attention, il s'agit d'un Ohrwurm... &#228; vos risques et p&#233;rils s'il vous arrive de l'entendre une fois... Ne serait-ce rien qu'une fois...  Ici un court extrait...

Et je signale les &#212; combien nombreux mixes et remixes du titre, dont celui de Nouvelle Vague qui passe sur Couleur3 ces temps, vous aurez surement d&#233;j&#224; entendu...


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (6 Février 2007)

Ce soir .....
Une voix, une guitare et.... un peu de beaujolais..   ....
Pour qui veut voir une version in&#233;dite de "Shine on"

Vraiment je m'en lasse pas et je pense que j'ai laiss&#233; un bout de mon cerveau dans ce th&#233;atre antique ce soir l&#224;..... 

En bonus... de toutes les versions d' "Echoes" que je connais, celle de Vienne m'a achev&#233;...
Un (court)aper&#231;u ici aussi.... .....


----------



## richard-deux (7 Février 2007)

*Face à Face - Erik Truffaz*






Erik Truffaz mélange les sonorités et intégre des climats propres au dub, une énergie venue du rock, des beats repris à la drum'n'bass et la culture sonore du hip hop.  

:love:


----------



## kaos (7 Février 2007)

truffaz ça pete // rien a dire


----------



## jphg (7 Février 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> Grauzone - Eisbär - 1980​[/URL]


 

Ici, Dafresh's podcast, MIX FEBRUARY 02 en roue libre et ça file vite !! youuuuuuuuuuuuh !!!  :rateau:


----------



## wip (7 Février 2007)

jphg a dit:


> Ici, Dafresh's podcast, MIX FEBRUARY 02 en roue libre et &#231;a file vite !! youuuuuuuuuuuuh !!!  :rateau:



da frESh, ils sont vraiment au top en ce moment avec leurs Podcasts. Bon, seul petit probl&#232;mes sur les 5 du mois de Janvier, il y a beaucoup de morceaux qui reviennent, mais c'est pas bien grave car ils sont tr&#232;s bons .

Par contre, &#224; propos de Eisbar, vous avez souvenir que c'&#233;tait en 1980 vous ? J'aurais plutot dis environ 1985 non ? J'&#233;coutais quand m&#234;me pas d&#233;j&#224; &#231;a &#224; 9 ans ... si   ??

EDIT: Au temps pour moi, je viens d'&#233;couter l'extrait de Eisbar, et c'est pas la version que j'ai connu. La mienne &#224; bien du sortir plus tard et est une version beaucoup plus "techno"


----------



## Burzum (7 Février 2007)

Lustmord aura mis 7 ans à sortir le successeur du fabuleux 'The place where the black stars hang'. Hormis un maxi et le split avec le projet Metal Beast, on peut dire que l'abstinence des fans fut plutôt dure. Alors quand le maître nous pond un miracle comme ce 'Metavoid', on ne peut que se réjouir de voir que l'inspiration ne l'a pas quitté d'une once. L'anglais exilé aux Usa ose même le pari de l'évolution ou tout du moins d'un changement significatif dans son approche musicale. En effet, si les oeuvres précédentes apparraissaient comme des bandes-sons effrayantes et traumatisantes, ce nouvel album est peut-être l'aboutissement de Lustmord en matière d'ambiances cinématographiques. De même l'incorporation d'éléments peu commun dans l'univers de Brian Williams, à savoir des séquences ethniques et sacrées plus marquées (sons orientaux, africains, chants grégoriens plus présents), donne une consistance toute particulière à ce 'Metavoid'. Dark ambient malsaine et terrifiante ('The ambivalent abyss'), envolées lyrico-cinématographiques donc ('Blood deep dread', 'A light that is darkness')) voire carrément épiques et martiales sur l'excellentissime 'The eliminating angel' et le plus tribal 'Infinite domain'. Loin de se répéter et de décliner à n'en plus finir les canons du genre, Lustmord se renouvelle avec brio, et ce 'Metavoid' prouve à tous qu'il est le plus grand.

http://www.gutsofdarkness.com/god/objet.php?objet=5299


----------



## Aurélie85 (7 Février 2007)

wip a dit:


> Par contre, à propos de Eisbar, vous avez souvenir que c'était en 1980 vous ? J'aurais plutot dis environ 1985 non ? J'écoutais quand même pas déjà ça à 9 ans ... si   ??
> 
> EDIT: Au temps pour moi, je viens d'écouter l'extrait de Eisbar, et c'est pas la version que j'ai connu. La mienne à bien du sortir plus tard et est une version beaucoup plus "techno"



Si si! Je vois ce dont tu parles...  Mais la version originale reste la mieux, parce que quand même, Stephan Eicher... J'en reviens toujours pas...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2007)

bompi a dit:


> Dans un genre différent.
> ...// un titre ambiant/electronica relativement peu connu quoique absolument extramidable : "Microscopic", de Gas. //...//Ce titre est disponible au téléchargement, tout à fait légalement, ici. ....



Merci pour le lien. 

Dans le même esprit, et en non-stop depuis le début de soirée, F. ky découvert *ici*.  :love:

Pas trouvé d'infos sur (elle)-(lui)-(eux)?, je cherche....


----------



## Anonyme (8 Février 2007)

Madrugada  // Industrial Silence






Balancé entre le Velvet, Nick Cave voire L. Cohen, *ce morceau* est une pure perle :love:


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (8 Février 2007)

Une jeune artiste électro, une jeune américaine arrivée en France à l'âge de 18 ans, peut-être la relève de la French Touch ? En tout cas, j'espère beaucoup d'elle tout comme de Justice, qui nous avait gratifié d'un atomique "Never Be Alone", remix de Simian, et dont l'album ne devrait pas tarder...


----------



## Modern__Thing (8 Février 2007)

Pour l'instant je replonge en plein dans l'&#233;lectro avec des morceaux d&#233;couverts sur le Store, du LFO, Aphex Twin... etc ... retour sur des classiques : Ellen Allien avec la Remix Collection  et d'autres d&#233;couvertes "fra&#238;ches" gr&#226;ce &#224; des amis  (yadubon sur Li&#232;ge en &#233;lectro  voir MySpace )


----------



## naas (8 Février 2007)

mon p&#232;re ma demand&#233; hier si je pouvais sur itunes trouver le misa criolla de jos&#233; carreras
pour 10 euros je lui ai charg&#233; le cd, je crois qu'il n'en revient pas encore 

et moi je revisite un album &#233;cout&#233; dans ma tendre enfance dans la maison familliale


----------



## Aurélie85 (8 Février 2007)

J'avais envie, juste comme ça, pour me rappeler d'un temps que j'aime à oublier. J'ai besoin de voir parfois ce que ça fait de s'y replonger. Les blessures ne sont pas encore refermées. Pas assez vite. Faut que j'apprenne à faire la paix avec mon passé. 




C'est fou comme un titre peut être accroché à un moment de vie.


----------



## lufograf (9 Février 2007)

bompi a dit:


> Ce titre est disponible au téléchargement, tout à fait légalement, ici. Je vous conseille chaleureusement d'y jeter une oreille.




Conseil suivi ! Mon oreille te remercie ! Cela me rappelle des ambiances croisées sur le premier album de Fizzarum. 








Musique vaporeuse et même temps très concrète. Quelques titres téléchargeables *ici*. Notemment le titre "*Ursa Majoris*" un régal pour les tympans avides de voyages planants. Pi c'est quand même pas tout les jours qu'on écoute de l'electronica russe :afraid:


----------



## Burzum (9 Février 2007)




----------



## bompi (9 Février 2007)

Il est mignon comme tout, le Lydon, sur cette pochette.
Bon disque dans mon souvenir.


----------



## Aurélie85 (10 Février 2007)

Fallait un truc pour bien me r&#233;veiller, j'ai trouv&#233;: 

*Dj T, Funk on you!*




&#231;a y est je me tr&#233;mousse d&#233;j&#224;! ​
J'en ai trouv&#233; un autre sympa: 






Dj T et Steve Bug - Monsterbaze


----------



## CouleurSud (10 Février 2007)

wormeyes a dit:


> Chelui-là?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pas grave. Maintenant tu en as pour trente années d'émerveillement. 

Tiens, le Pink Flag, je l'écoute encore, effectivement trente ans après l'avoir acheté.  

Dans un style assez voisin, si tu as loupé la marche, va voir du côté de l'excellent Magazine, ne serait-ce que pour le bassiste, Barry Adamson


----------



## Burzum (11 Février 2007)

Après le glacial Solaris qui confirmait les expérimentations de Kirlian Camera dans une voix plus électro et moins symphonique, Pictures from eternity me semble renouer avec les atmosphères de spleen atmosphérique et mystique dalbums comme Schmerz ou Todesengel. Tout en cette galette évoque le gris, le froid, la mort au travers dune musique électronique qui mêle la rigueur froide de la new wave à un esprit très cold wave, pimenté dune touche dexpérimental (USSR 1972) et de spiritualité comme à chaque fois dans les travaux de nos Italiens. Une chanson comme  The end of day a même une légère coloration dark folk. Pas de réelle surprise donc au niveau de la texture des morceaux mais au niveau efficacité, rien à dire. Le groupe na rien perdu de cette faculté de capter lessence des sentiments sans fioriture inutile au travers darrangements simples mais imparables. On pourrait néanmoins diviser le disque en deux parties : les huits premiers titres, plus mélancoliques et atmosphériques, avec principalement du chant féminin ; les six derniers légèrement plus expérimentaux (Ascension-Kuolema avec ses dissonances, Berlin VIII entre Kraftwerk et musique funèbre ou Tauko qui se conclut par des churs grandiloquents et déchirants), interprétés exclusivement par Angelo Bergamini. Le fil conducteur de ces deux approches est le profond sentiment de désenchantement quelles dégagent. Picture from eternity est beau, comme tous les albums de Kirlian camera, de cette beauté tragique qui conjugue un spleen terrifiant avec la splendeur qui se niche en son seindéconseillé aux dépressifs.

http://www.gutsofdarkness.com/god/objet.php?objet=3373


----------



## Chang (11 Février 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> Fallait un truc pour bien me réveiller, j'ai trouvé:
> 
> *Dj T, Funk on you!*
> 
> ...



Aaaaah enfin ... un peu de beats electronique dans ces pages musicales 

Je suis un grand fan de Steve Bug, de moins en moins de son label Poker Flat. Il faut absolument que tu te procures les Sweat on The Wall et Paranoia de Bug, avec la chanteuse Qzen, indispensables 

Quand tu auras epuise Poker Flat, je ne peux que te conseiller aussi le label Palette Recordings, tres tres bon. Tout ca est dispo sur Beatport ...

Bon son


----------



## rezba (11 Février 2007)

&#199;a vous dit quelque chose, un petit groupe inconnu de moi qui s'appellerait, ou dont le single s'appellerait "t'auras pas ma voix" ?




Edit :
C'est bon, j'ai  trouv&#233;. J'avais mis une n&#233;gation un peut trop litt&#233;raire dans ma googleisation.


----------



## rezba (11 Février 2007)

Sinon, en ce moment, je suis plong&#233; dans une cure de Moloko.
Et je me demande comment j'ai pu si longtemps passer &#224; c&#244;t&#233; de la totalit&#233; de leur production, restant coinc&#233; sur les inombrables reprises de Sing it Back.

L&#224;, tout de suite, c'est l'album I'm not a doctor.






C'est s&#251;r, Roisin Murphy n'est pas un docteur. Elle serait plut&#244;t une maladie. Une infectieuse poup&#233;e perverse.

:love:






Un reflet d'anti-Madonna. Un hybride v&#233;n&#233;neux de Kilye Minogue, Nicole Kidman, Patti Smith et Beth Gibbons.
:love:

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/v/bfo1878wd60[/youtube]


Bon, y'a le youtube qui charge pas...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (11 Février 2007)

rezba a dit:


> &#199;a vous dit quelque chose, un petit groupe inconnu de moi qui s'appellerait, ou dont le single s'appellerait "t'auras pas ma voix" ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sur la m&#234;me personne, et sans acharnement , j'adore celle-l&#224;.


----------



## Berthold (11 Février 2007)




----------



## teo (11 Février 2007)

[youtube]bfo1878wd60[/youtube]




			
				Rezba a dit:
			
		

> Bon, y'a le youtube qui charge pas...



faut juste mettre le chiffre&#8230; pas l'adresse enti&#232;re  j'ai fait la m&#234;me erreur deux fois ici-m&#234;me 

En grand nettoyage de ma discoth&#232;que, je red&#233;couvre des albums oubli&#233;s :rose: _C'est fou ce qu'on accumule _


----------



## macarel (12 Février 2007)

Berthold a dit:


>



C'est &#224; peu pr&#232;s mon &#233;tat d'esprit ce matin "21st Century Schizoid Man" 	King Crimson	Court of the Crimson King	
Du coup j'&#233;coute "Dscipline", du  (presque) m&#234;me groupe mais plus r&#233;cent.
Fripp, Belew, Levin... :love: :love:


----------



## HmJ (12 Février 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> J'avais envie, juste comme ça, pour me rappeler d'un temps que j'aime à oublier. J'ai besoin de voir parfois ce que ça fait de s'y replonger. Les blessures ne sont pas encore refermées. Pas assez vite. Faut que j'apprenne à faire la paix avec mon passé.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Excellents Berus !!! Et pour le concert :


----------



## KARL40 (12 Février 2007)

On m'a fait écouter l'album des KLAXONS "Myths of the near future".

Et bien c'est très très bon. Il s'agit d'un excellent mélange de rock et d'électro accompagné par moment d'un petit coté psychédélique.
Un morceau comme Atlantis To Interzone devrait finir de vous convaincre.


----------



## MotOwn (12 Février 2007)

Putain moi les Klaxons j'ai vraiment pas aimé, leur zik' est aussi naze que leur nom...Mais bon les goûts et les couleurs comme on dit


Pour ma part ce soir on fait dans le classique avec Blood Sugar Sex Magic des Red Hot, rahhh que ça fait du bien ce bon funk/rock, pourtant je fais parti des rares fanatiques de la première époque qui apprécie bien leur tournant "pop":love:, mais bon faut regarder les choses en face : ils feront jamais mieux !


----------



## alèm (12 Février 2007)

presque pour Captain, je cherche un morceau de Bud Freeman, dont j'ai une vague notion du titre (ya area ou era dedans&#8230; )


----------



## Captain_X (12 Février 2007)

C'est pas tellement ma partie, mais il semble que Swing Era, soit un type de formation
le Bud Freeman Trio, fait parti des "Swing Era Small Combos"

http://www.swingmusic.net/Small_Group_Swing.html


----------



## Ed_the_Head (12 Février 2007)

MotOwn a dit:


> Putain moi les Klaxons j'ai vraiment pas aim&#233;, leur zik' est aussi naze que leur nom...Mais bon les go&#251;ts et les couleurs comme on dit
> 
> 
> Pour ma part ce soir on fait dans le classique avec Blood Sugar Sex Magic des Red Hot, rahhh que &#231;a fait du bien ce bon funk/rock, pourtant je fais parti des rares fanatiques de la premi&#232;re &#233;poque qui appr&#233;cie bien leur tournant "pop":love:, mais bon faut regarder les choses en face : ils feront jamais mieux !





:love: Les red hot...


----------



## SirG (12 Février 2007)

Le concert est toujours aussi impressionnant, même pour moi qui ai eu l'occasion de les voir à Lille lors de cette même tournée, mais un constat identique concernant le son étouffé de Till. Ils ont dû prendre un amateur comme ingénieur du son tant sa voix reste difficilement compréhensible. 

Sinon, les effets restent dans la trempe habituelle et on retrouve un public survitaminé. Du tout bon quand même.


----------



## teo (13 Février 2007)

Je retombe dans ma discothèque sur le Greatest Hits de Rose Royce. (Ne l'achetez pas sur le Store, il manque _Car Wash_, album partiel  )






Soul Disco :love: Disco Soul​

_At the car wash, Whoa whoa whoa whoa, Talkin' about the car wash, girl, Come on, ya'all and sing it for me (Car wash), Oooh oooh oooh (Car wash, girl)  _  :love:


----------



## Berthold (13 Février 2007)

Ce matin, bon pied bon &#339;il avec ce grand classique, *stand up*, le 3e de *Jethro Tull*. C'est l&#224; que Ian Anderson a repris et tortur&#233; la Bour&#233;e de JS Bach pour la premi&#232;re fois en disque. Miam.


----------



## macarel (13 Février 2007)

Berthold a dit:


> Ce matin, bon pied bon il avec ce grand classique, *stand up*, le 3e de *Jethro Tull*. C'est là que Ian Anderson a repris et torturé la Bourée de JS Bach pour la première fois en disque. Miam.



Evidemment, entre Jethro Tull et Monsanto, nous sommes assez d'accord ce temps-ci 
Je me reveille avec Jan Hammer "The first seven Days", vous savez, ce disque Jazz-Rock avec un son de guitare mais il y en a pas :love:  (c'est français ça?)


----------



## CouleurSud (13 Février 2007)

Berthold a dit:


> Ce matin, bon pied bon &#339;il avec ce grand classique, *stand up*, le 3e de *Jethro Tull*. C'est l&#224; que Ian Anderson a repris et tortur&#233; la Bour&#233;e de JS Bach pour la premi&#232;re fois en disque. Miam.



Autant je partage ton admiration pour Ten Years After (injustement oubli&#233; ; se souvenir du gigantesque Help Me du premier album en 1968) et surtout pour Crimson (je me permets de citer, au passage, le noir et impitoyable Starless and Bible Black de 1974), autant je suis un peu plus mitig&#233; quant &#224; Jethro Tull. Mais bon, Stand Up et Aqualung sont quand m&#234;me de bons disques.


----------



## MotOwn (13 Février 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> :love: Les red hot...



Oula faut pas me lancer avec ça l'ami sinon on va pouvoir créer un fil juste pour nos amis californien, je suis pas aussi catégorique que toi par contre sur leur virage pop ( ou fm c'est toi qui voit...) disons que ce n'est pas la meme chose et je pense qu'ils ne veulent
pas essayer d'imiter leur son d'antant , juste se faire plaisir en changeant, quand ça fait 25 ans que tu joues avec les memes ça se comprend je pense....

Enfin bref disons que j'aime à la fois les anciens Red Hot et les nouveaux et d'ailleurs je te rejoins sur One Hot Minute, quand au dernier SA il fait certes un peu foutoir, y'a quelque morceaux qui sont moins aboutis mais dans l'ensemble je le trouve plutot bon


Bon allez je pars aller visiter le nouvelle Hotel 4 étoiles de la citée phocéenne avec dans le ipod
>>my lovely man


----------



## HmJ (13 Février 2007)

Figurez-vous que les japonais aussi font du punk. Si si, et c'est assez sympa, meme si bien sur on est loin d'un Clash ou d'un Beru.

Le groupe s'appelle The Blue Hearts (sic), la chanson phare s'appelle *Linda Linda *et date de 1987. *Train Train* a egalement bien marche. C'est dommage, ils ont fini par se separer... J'ecoutais pas la musique japonaise dans les annees 1980, c'est le film eponyme, sorti en 2005, qui m'a fait omber sur cette pepite


----------



## Chang (13 Février 2007)

Blood Sugar Sex Magick :love: L'album qui m'a fait decouvrir la musique, surtout avec Sir Psycho Sexy !!!

Car Wash :love::love:


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (13 Février 2007)

"Angeles" :love: 

Ca doit faire 3 fois d'affilés que je me passe ce morceau tiré de l'album Either/Or.
Encore un parti trop tôt.


----------



## Berthold (13 Février 2007)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Autant je partage ton admiration pour Ten Years After (injustement oublié ; se souvenir du gigantesque Help Me du premier album en 1968) et surtout pour Crimson (je me permets de citer, au passage, le noir et impitoyable Starless and Bible Black de 1974), autant je suis un peu plus mitigé quant à Jethro Tull. Mais bon, Stand Up et Aqualung sont quand même de bons disques.


Je préfère pour ma part le sus-mentionné *Stand up*, et le *Thick as a brick* qui a suivi Aqualung.
Non que je jette Aqualung.





Si tu es plus *blues*, je te conseille le premier, This was, avec *Mick Abrahams* à la guitare, il a d'ailleurs quitté le groupe presque tout de suite après à cause de dissensions entre Anderson et lui : il ne voulait jouer que du blues, Anderson voulait aller voir au-delà


----------



## Berthold (13 Février 2007)

macarel a dit:


> Evidemment, entre Jethro Tull et Monsanto, nous sommes assez d'accord ce temps-ci


Je te conseille, si tu ne l'as déjà, leur DVD *Living with the past*. Le son est excellent, et le papy Anderson y est étonnant !





macarel a dit:


> Je me reveille avec Jan Hammer "The first seven Days", vous savez, ce disque Jazz-Rock avec un son de guitare mais il y en a pas :love:  (c'est français ça?)


Jan Hammer, le copain de Jeff Beck ? Je ne le connais pas en solo, mais j'ai souvent usé cette galette-là :






:love: :love: :love: :love:​


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (13 Février 2007)

Berthold a dit:


> Ce matin, bon pied bon il avec ce grand classique, *stand up*, le 3e de *Jethro Tull*. C'est là que Ian Anderson a repris et torturé la Bourée de JS Bach pour la première fois en disque. Miam.


 
De Jethro Tull, je ne connais que cet album... "A little light music". 






Je serais pas contre un petit conseil d'orientation vers un album plus vieux (ou plus récent d'ailleurs)... incontournable disons pour qui veut découvrir un peu  mieux Jethro Tull à son top.


----------



## IceandFire (13 Février 2007)

les reds hot..:mouais:..par contre les fishbones :king: :style:


----------



## macarel (13 Février 2007)

Jan Hammer, le copain de Jeff Beck ? Je ne le connais pas en solo, mais j'ai souvent us&#233; cette galette-l&#224; :






:love: :love: :love: :love:​[/QUOTE]
Si si, il y une version avec Jeff Beck de "Earth in search of a sun", le premier morceau de "The first seven Days"),  ou effectivement une  partie synth&#233; de Hammer est jou&#233; par Beck (guitare evidemment):love:
C'est Hammer qui en est l'auteur 
D'ailleurs, jamais entendu de "Mahavishnu Orchestra"?
John McLaughlin (guitars) Rick Laird (Basse), Billy Cobham (Batterie), Jerry Goodman (Violon) et Jan Hammer (claviers).
Que du bon, du vrai  :love: :love: :love:


----------



## macarel (13 Février 2007)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:


> De Jethro Tull, je ne connais que cet album... "A little light music".
> 
> 
> 
> ...



chuis d'accord avec B. (encore une fois), "Stand up" (essaie de récuper la version originale en vinyl, tu sera étonné par l'effet que ça te fait quand tu l'ouvre  ) et "Thick as a Brick"


----------



## Aurélie85 (13 Février 2007)

Darker Than Blue: Soul From Jamdown 1973-1980




C'est un disque qui revient souvent, c'est le genre de disque qui peut s'écouter du début à la fin sans se lasser. ça devait être chouette cette époque épique avec cet espèce de changement, de bouleversement musical, ça foisonnait dans tous les sens! Ok, ici, c'est surement des reprises, j'en sais rien, je suis nioube en musique. Je sais juste que de celle-là, je m'en lasserai jamais. :love:


----------



## Berthold (13 Février 2007)

macarel a dit:


> chuis d'accord avec B. (encore une fois), "Stand up" (essaie de récuper la version originale en vinyl, tu sera étonné par l'effet que ça te fait quand tu l'ouvre  ) et "Thick as a Brick"



Le plus fort succès commercial a été *Aqualung*, mais je préfère ces deux là effectivement.






En lire plus sur Wikipedia


----------



## Aurélie85 (14 Février 2007)

Aphex Twin - Windowlicker (Acid Edit) - 26 Mixes For Cash




j'hallucine qu'il arrive m&#234;me &#224; remixer des titres pareils! Alors qu'ils sont eux-m&#234;mes d&#233;j&#224; ultra-remix&#233;s et ultraminimum. Bref, je me comprends. je vous conseil Aphex Twin le matin au r&#233;veil, vous &#234;tes s&#251;r d'avoir la p&#234;che pour la journ&#233;e enti&#232;re!


----------



## alèm (14 Février 2007)

_je l'ai déjà posté mais comme c'est son coup de cur à elle ce matin





The Ex & Tom Cora*- Scrabbling at the Lock

le regretté Tom pour ma part,
je vais aller me ré-écouter du Skeleton Crew



_​


----------



## silvio (14 Février 2007)

KARL40 a dit:


> On m'a fait &#233;couter l'album des KLAXONS "Myths of the near future".
> 
> Et bien c'est tr&#232;s tr&#232;s bon. Il s'agit d'un excellent m&#233;lange de rock et d'&#233;lectro accompagn&#233; par moment d'un petit cot&#233; psych&#233;d&#233;lique.
> Un morceau comme &#8220;Atlantis To Interzone&#8221; devrait finir de vous convaincre.


J'&#233;coute &#224; l'instant ... m&#234;me si &#231;a ne m&#233;rite peut-&#234;tre pas tout le buzz qu'on a pu entendre il y a de bons titres : Atlantis effectivement, mais aussi Totem on the timeline ...
Je continue l'&#233;coute 



MotOwn a dit:


> Putain moi les Klaxons j'ai vraiment pas aim&#233;, leur zik' est aussi naze que leur nom...Mais bon les go&#251;ts et les couleurs comme on dit
> 
> 
> 
> Pour ma part ce soir on fait dans le classique avec Blood Sugar Sex Magic des Red Hot, rahhh que &#231;a fait du bien ce bon funk/rock, pourtant je fais parti des rares fanatiques de la premi&#232;re &#233;poque qui appr&#233;cie bien leur tournant "pop":love:, mais bon faut regarder les choses en face : ils feront jamais mieux !


Les go&#251;ts et les couleurs effectivement ... moi par exemple qui &#233;tait un fan des RHCP (un de leur premier concert en France je crois vers 1990), j'ai d&#233;croch&#233; apr&#232;s Californication ... et je trouve leur production actuelle ... euh naze ... jamais pu supporter le rock FM 




IceandFire a dit:


> les reds hot..:mouais:..par contre les fishbones :king: :style:


:love::love:


----------



## fedo (14 Février 2007)

the black angels et l'album _pass over,_ au rayon rock alternatif psyché fortement teinté fin des sixties.







> jamais pu supporter le rock FM



:love::love:


----------



## teo (14 Février 2007)

j'ai pas trop suivi le buzz autour de Klaxon, je les ai juste vu avant BoC et Daho au Festival des Inrocks cet automne et ça m'a bien plus, péchu marrant.

coolpochette The black angels


----------



## Chang (14 Février 2007)

Je viens de recevoir Tracks Janvier 2007, avec la couv' sur les Klaxons ... c quoi ce buzz ... ??? En general je me mefie pas mal des couv' de trax, c'est comme a la radio ca dure deux mois et apres personne en veut ... 
je dis ca je dis rien ... a suivre ...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (15 Février 2007)

*Les femmes &#224; poil c'est vendeur*
ou que choisir lorsqu'on est ind&#233;cis dans les rayons de son disquaire pr&#233;f&#233;r&#233;.
Apr&#232;s moults h&#233;sitations et &#233;coutes diverses, je me suis pench&#233; sur "Time", le nouvel album de Scratch Massive, duo &#233;lectronique parisien. Le disque d&#233;veloppe une ambiance plut&#244;t sombre alternant entre r&#233;surgence &#233;lectroclash, influences new wave (avec une reprise des Cure en prime) et titres qui feraient leur effet sur les pistes des clubs. Le tout forme un ensemble coh&#233;rent et assez prenant.

Jolie d&#233;couverte.


----------



## jphg (15 Février 2007)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:


> je me suis pench&#233; sur "Time", le nouvel album de Scratch Massive, duo &#233;lectronique parisien.



ah oui oui ! ay&#233;, il est sorti ? j'le veux !

edit : mdr !!! sur itunes les seins et le pubis de la fille ont &#233;t&#233; pixellis&#233;s !!

edit2 : hm, &#224; prendre aussi Joakim


----------



## silvio (15 Février 2007)

teo a dit:


> j'ai pas trop suivi le buzz autour de Klaxon, je les ai juste vu avant BoC et Daho au Festival des Inrocks cet automne et ça m'a bien plus, péchu marrant.
> 
> coolpochette The black angels



gnagnagnagna ... c'est pas parce que je ne suis plus parisien qu'il faut me faire baver avec les concerts auxquels je n'ai plus accès 
M'en fous, j'en ai vu plus de 200


----------



## richard-deux (15 Février 2007)

Moment de jazz avec Madeleine Peyroux.


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Février 2007)

les vinyles sont de sortie :love:


----------



## rezba (15 Février 2007)

Toujours aussi intéressant, le gone.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (15 Février 2007)

silvio a dit:


> gnagnagnagna ... c'est pas parce que je ne suis plus parisien qu'il faut me faire baver avec les concerts auxquels je n'ai plus accès
> M'en fous, j'en ai vu plus de 200


A mon avis, teo te ramasse complet sur le chiffre.


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (15 Février 2007)

silvio a dit:


> gnagnagnagna ... c'est pas parce que je ne suis plus parisien qu'il faut me faire baver avec les concerts auxquels je n'ai plus accès
> M'en fous, j'en ai vu plus de 200



Tu peux toujours les télécharger sur le net


----------



## IceandFire (15 Février 2007)

j'assume  :love: :king:




 fab,teo et bien d'autres


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Février 2007)

IceandFire a dit:


> j'assume  :love: :king:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



J'ai failli le prendre hier à la Fnac (je parle du CD bien sûr... )


----------



## IceandFire (15 Février 2007)

moi j'ai pas h&#233;sit&#233; !!!  :style: notre jeunesse


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Février 2007)

IceandFire a dit:


> j'assume  :love: :king:
> fab,teo et bien d'autres



Tu dis ça mais c'est juste pour Estelle Lefebure, en fait. Question d'emballage quoi


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Février 2007)

y'a pas un mec qui fait "yeah yeah" aussi bien que George Michael...


----------



## Burzum (15 Février 2007)

THE MOON LAY HIDDEN BENEATH A CLOUD
"A new soldier follows the path of a new king"
Arthur's Round Table / World Serpent, 1995

Line-up :
Alzbeth
Albin Julius
Guitar courtesy of Orchis






Style : Dark Folk






:love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## KARL40 (15 Février 2007)

La pochette me rappelle celle-ci :






Compilation avec OTH, HOT PANTS, LES THUGS :love: :love: et bien d'autres ....
Ah la la la ......


----------



## teo (15 Février 2007)

silvio a dit:


> gnagnagnagna ... c'est pas parce que je ne suis plus parisien qu'il faut me faire baver avec les concerts auxquels je n'ai plus acc&#232;s
> M'en fous, j'en ai vu plus de 200



Tu me bas, contrairement &#224; ce que Ed pense 
C'est maintenant Vache maigre depuis que la source est tarie  Ca m'emb&#234;te un peu de demander et il est trop t&#244;t pour y retourner ensemble 



IceandFire a dit:


> j'assume  :love: :king:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je ne peux que conseiller la vision du reportage de la BBC je crois, sur le gars. George, on t'aime 

Older est un de ses plus beaux albums


----------



## IceandFire (16 Février 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Tu dis ça mais c'est juste pour Estelle Lefebure, en fait. Question d'emballage quoi



euh non pluto cindy crawford :modo: :bebe: :love:  ....
j'aime pas les blondes  mais geroges : :king: quand même


----------



## HmJ (16 Février 2007)

Là juste maintenant, un petit Eden, de Daho...






... ouais, et j'assume !


----------



## IceandFire (16 Février 2007)

la boite a bonheur...4 CDS,pleine de raret&#233;es...:style::love:


----------



## doudou83 (16 Février 2007)

Et oui tu as bien raison IceandFire , moi aussi je suis super fan 




​


----------



## Nobody (16 Février 2007)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Autant je partage ton admiration pour Ten Years After (injustement oublié ; se souvenir du gigantesque Help Me du premier album en 1968) et surtout pour Crimson (je me permets de citer, au passage, le noir et impitoyable Starless and Bible Black de 1974),



Ten Years After sera en Belgique à Verviers au Spirit Of 66 le 13 mars. Si si.

Et le Van Der Graaf Generator au grand complet y jouera le 15 avril.

Si c'est pas du revival ça. Qui a dit "le retour des morts vivants"?


----------



## MacEntouziast (16 Février 2007)

*Là, tout de suite, disk2*


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (16 Février 2007)

IceandFire a dit:


> la boite a bonheur...4 CDS,pleine de raretées...:style::love:





*De la cochonnerie*
restera toujours de la conchonnerie


----------



## alèm (17 Février 2007)

_Pierre Hanta&#239;
et ses entailles
sur les toccatas de Johann Sebastian Bach
chez Virgin Veritas

qui creuse o&#249; il faut, comme il faut

l'in&#233;luctable
pour dissiper
l'in&#233;luctable
_


----------



## Berthold (17 Février 2007)

Nobody a dit:


> Ten Years After sera en Belgique à Verviers au Spirit Of 66 le 13 mars. Si si.


 Je n'ai jamais entendu Ten years after sans Alvin Lee; Ça donne quoi ?


----------



## macarel (17 Février 2007)

Nobody a dit:


> Ten Years After sera en Belgique à Verviers au Spirit Of 66 le 13 mars. Si si.
> 
> Et le Van Der Graaf Generator au grand complet y jouera le 15 avril.
> 
> Si c'est pas du revival ça. Qui a dit "le retour des morts vivants"?



Ils ne viennent pas en tournée en France (Ten Years After je veux dire)?:love:
Enfin, j'espère qu'ils vont mieux que Johnny Winter qui, lui, était vraiment un mort vivant quand je l'ai vu la dernière fois


----------



## MotOwn (17 Février 2007)

Le premier Jamiroquai, &#231;a groove assez pour bien commencer la journ&#233;e! ( en plus c'est le premier Cd officiellement &#224; moi que j'ai eu... cadeau du padre )


----------



## la(n)guille (17 Février 2007)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:


> *De la cochonnerie*
> restera toujours de la conchonnerie





*merci*, mon bon maitre...   et pour ne pas floudre :






passke, quand même, c'est pas une tanche le gars carré qui pousse....


----------



## Anonyme (17 Février 2007)

to rococo rot ...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Février 2007)

6&#232;me livraison de l'OuMuPo ...


----------



## naas (17 Février 2007)

fig. 5 tu aurais le nom de l'artiste ?


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (17 Février 2007)

fig. 5 a dit:


> 6ème livraison de l'OuMuPo ...


`

OuMoPo : Ouvroir de Musique Potentielle ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Février 2007)

naas a dit:


> fig. 5 tu aurais le nom de l'artiste ?



L'artiste DJ Krush et c'est bien l'Ouvroir de Musique Potentielle du label nancéen Ici et d'Ailleurs

Pour l'autre disque, le groupe est To Rococo Rot et l'album Taken from Vinyl


----------



## Philippe (18 Février 2007)

Nobody a dit:


> Ten Years After sera en Belgique à Verviers au Spirit Of 66 le 13 mars. Si si.
> 
> Et le Van Der Graaf Generator au grand complet y jouera le 15 avril.
> 
> Si c'est pas du revival ça. Qui a dit "le retour des morts vivants"?



  

Van Der Graaf Generator :love:

Incroyable en effet :rateau:

J'ai toujours leurs LP, _Pawn Hearts_ et quelques autres 

Quant à Peter Hammill, j'ai encore toute la collection... jusque _Black Box_. Après, je n'ai plus suivi 

Mais que de merveilleux souvenirs que ces albums : _The Silent Corner and the Empty Stage_, _In Camera_, _Nadir's Big Chance_, _Over_, _The Future Now_... rien que des chefs-d'oeuvre  

Un petit détour par wikipedia...  il n'a pas arrêté de produire le bougre. Incroyable !

_Ça mériterait de quitter pour un jour ma petite province où il ne se passe pas grand chose._


----------



## KARL40 (18 Février 2007)

En ce moment, les WE ARE SCIENTISTS.
Bon rock indé.


----------



## KARL40 (18 Février 2007)

Et puis on passe à des choses plus sérieuses avec le nouvel album des nordistes de GOMM.






Si vous souhaitez vous prendre une bonne décharge éléctrique, un petit tour sur leur site : http://gomm.free.fr/home.htm


----------



## yvos (18 Février 2007)

mmmmmmmh....

quasiment s&#251;r d'avoir entendu un des mecs dans un autre groupe..&#231;a te dit qqchose?


----------



## SirG (18 Février 2007)

KARL40 a dit:


> Et puis on passe à des choses plus sérieuses avec le nouvel album des nordistes de GOMM.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Je les ai vus en première partie du concert de DEPECHE MODE à Arras, et çà le fait assez. Un peu de fraîcheur dans l'univers Rock.


----------



## naas (18 Février 2007)

Pour être un peu différent, je réécoute avec grand plaisir les suites pour violoncelle de bach interprétées par pablo casal chez emi.

La sensibilité musicale de pablo est tout simplement extraordinaire, il communique avec l'oeuvre, prends son habit et en retourne une interprétation puissante et forte basée sur le dialogue de l'interprète seul face à l'oeuvre.

Même si vous n'êtes pas sensibles à la musique classique je ne serais trop vous recommander de l'écouter 

s'il vous plaît donnez moi votre avis 

[YOUTUBE]rIzKdmDxdD0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## da capo (18 Février 2007)

bien tiens, voilà un moment que je n'étais pas passé 

Mon coup de coeur du moment, un petit trio limite rockabilly anglais *little barrie* avec *stand your ground*. 
Des influences nombreuses, mais une fraicheur réelle.
Pas d'envolée à la guitare, des riffs basiques et efficaces. Un pur bonheur.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Février 2007)

Kenotic par Hammock

Douceur, lenteur et calme​


----------



## Ed_the_Head (18 Février 2007)

Amok, lent? Oui. Mais doux et calme...


----------



## Chang (19 Février 2007)

Pour ceux que ca interesse, un "mix" de No Wave sur le site du duo Optimo :

Mars - 3E
DNA - You and You
Teenage Jesus and The Jerks - Freud In Flop
The Contortions - Contort Yourself
The Fire Engines - Get Up And Use Me
Blurt - Puppeteer
Tools You Can Trust - Show Your Teeth
Sonic Youth - Shaking Hell
8 Eyed Spy - Lazy In Love
Pulsallama  - On The Rag
Arto / Neto - Pini, Pini
Y Pants - That's The Way Boys Are
ImpLOG - Breakfast
Jill Kroesen - Fay Shism Blues


----------



## KARL40 (19 Février 2007)

yvos a dit:


> mmmmmmmh....
> quasiment sûr d'avoir entendu un des mecs dans un autre groupe..ça te dit qqchose?


 
Ah non ... Aucune idée de ce qu'ils ont pu faire avant !


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Amok, lent? Oui. Mais doux et calme...



C'est consternant


----------



## lufograf (19 Février 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> et l&#224; je re&#231;ois l'album Totem, en boucle dans ma machine



:affraid::affraid: 








(mauvaise) blague &#224; part...


Roberto Vendez a dit:


> A ce propos, la chanteuse a un timbre qui me trouble, un truc aussi fort que Patti Smith, dans un genre diff&#233;rent.:love::love:
> J'ai pas trouv&#233; le nom de cette gr&#226;ce... :rose:



Zenzile :love: :love:   Du bon son de chez moi !! A priori la chanteuse dont tu parles r&#233;pond au doux nom de *Jamika*.
Jamika Ajalon, slammeuse am&#233;ricaine, a rencontr&#233; la route des Zenzile par hasard lors d'une joute improvis&#233;e &#224; Brixton. Depuis elle n'est jamais loin du sillage dubbesque des Zenzile, et r&#233;ciproquement puisqu'ils sont en grande partie responsable de son premier album solo *"Hellium Balloon Illusions"* sorti en janvier


----------



## lufograf (19 Février 2007)

Benh, fais le en français et du coup ne te retiens pas !!


----------



## la(n)guille (19 Février 2007)

ben, après quelques hésitations, j'ai fini par aimer, mais vraiment...
c'est simple, c'est sobre, c'est frais...






du coup c'est prtaique au bureau, ça ne choque pas trop les gens autour, quoique...


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (19 Février 2007)

la(n)guille a dit:


> ben, après quelques hésitations, j'ai fini par aimer, mais vraiment...
> c'est simple, c'est sobre, c'est frais...
> 
> 
> ...



Excellent choix m'sieur


----------



## KARL40 (19 Février 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> J'ai découvert il y a quelques temps Zenzile, groupe de dub venant d'Angers, et qui fait ce que j'appellerais du miel créatif, une vraie douceur inventive qui sait la place de l'instrument, le charme de la voix...
> A ce propos, la chanteuse a un timbre qui me trouble, un truc aussi fort que Patti Smith, dans un genre différent.:love::love:
> J'ai pas trouvé le nom de cette grâce... :rose:
> 
> ...


 
Il faut ab-so-lu-ment que tu te procures le "SOUND PATROL" des mêmes ZENZILE.
Pour moi, c'est leur meilleur album  

Tu reconnaitras facilement la pochette, il y a des pingouins ! :rateau:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (19 Février 2007)

J'ai une nette pr&#233;f&#233;rence pour 5+1 meet cello et j'A-DORE la chanson "Axis of Evil" dans Totem. Ce groupe est &#233;norme. 

Si t'aimes bien &#231;a Roberto, tente le coup avec Zentone. La rencontre pour un album d'HighTone et de Zenzile. :love:


----------



## la(n)guille (19 Février 2007)

c'est fou &#231;a, mais en fait j'aime beaucoup la puissance du travail de High Tone, alors que Zenzile ne m'interresse pas du tout...
allez comprendre, pourtant c'est vrai que c'est proche.

&#201;tonnant non?


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Février 2007)

Dans la lignée de Mogwai. J'adore...


----------



## lufograf (19 Février 2007)

Connais pas, mais la pochette elle tape bien !!


----------



## Ed_the_Head (19 Février 2007)

la(n)guille a dit:


> c'est fou &#231;a, mais en fait j'aime beaucoup la puissance du travail de High Tone, alors que Zenzile ne m'interresse pas du tout...
> allez comprendre, pourtant c'est vrai que c'est proche.
> 
> &#201;tonnant non?


Oh, tu sais, la musique c'est juste des vibrations. On les sent ou pas.


----------



## Ti'punch (19 Février 2007)

:love: ​


----------



## Burzum (19 Février 2007)

Encore et toujours....


----------



## CouleurSud (19 Février 2007)

Nobody a dit:


> Ten Years After sera en Belgique à Verviers au Spirit Of 66 le 13 mars. Si si.
> 
> Et le Van Der Graaf Generator au grand complet y jouera le 15 avril.
> 
> Si c'est pas du revival ça. Qui a dit "le retour des morts vivants"?



Alors là, en gros, le cimetière des éléphants  

Bon, quand même, Van Der, j'ai un petit reste d'affection pour Peter Hammill 

Mais, désolé cher ami, Verviers est un peu loin de chez moi 



Berthold a dit:


> Je n'ai jamais entendu Ten years after sans Alvin Lee; Ça donne quoi ?



Si je peux imaginer une telle chose, ça fera un énorme silence d'environ 8 mn dans les 9 mn 53 de Help Me 

Le problème du grand Alvin, c'est qu'il avait tellement faim qu'il mangeait ses notes pour jouer plus vite qu'Eric. 

Mais il avait le vrai sens du blues, comme le grand John Mayall. 

Au fait, est-ce que l'un d'entre vous se souvient d'Alexis Korner, le vrai maître du British Blues ?

Malheureusement, j'ai perdu sa trace 

Donc, si vous l'avez vu récemment ...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Février 2007)

Burzum a dit:


> Encore et toujours....



Ok... je suis et je relance à pique...


----------



## la(n)guille (20 Février 2007)

C'est quand même l'anniversaire des vingt ans de la mort d'Andy, je ne parlerai pas de son uvre picturale, je ne pense pas qu'il y ait grand chose à dire, en revanche, avoir su réunir tous ces gens pour faire ça :






CHAPEAU!

Une des vraies grandes uvres de ces 40 dernières années...


----------



## KARL40 (20 Février 2007)

Dans la catégorie "c'est même plus drôle", parmi les pré-sélectionnés pour représenter la France au concours de l'eurovision, il y a les WAMPAS et les FATALS PICARDS ! 

On peut prendre ça au millième degré, trouver que c'est un joli pied de nez etc ... mais moi ça ne me fait même pas sourire ...


----------



## alèm (20 Février 2007)

_t'es vraiment qu'un vieux con karl ! 

ceci dit, c'est pt&#234;te parce que moi &#231;a me fait rire, elles ont pas l'air extra les chansons mais au moins &#231;a change ! 
_


----------



## naas (20 Février 2007)

KARL40 a dit:


> Dans la catégorie "c'est même plus drôle", parmi les pré-sélectionnés pour représenter la France au concours de l'eurovision, il y a les WAMPAS et les FATALS PICARDS !
> 
> On peut prendre ça au millième degré, trouver que c'est un joli pied de nez etc ... mais moi ça ne me fait même pas sourire ...


benh faut dire que les finlandais ont quelque peu miné le terrain l'an dernier :rateau:


----------



## bompi (20 Février 2007)

la(n)guille a dit:


> C'est quand même l'anniversaire des vingt ans de la mort d'Andy, je ne parlerai pas de son uvre picturale, je ne pense pas qu'il y ait grand chose à dire, en revanche, avoir su réunir tous ces gens pour faire ça :
> 
> CHAPEAU!
> 
> Une des vraies grandes uvres de ces 40 dernières années...


Marrant ... je ne suis pas de cet avis. Mais ta phrase pouvant être à double sens, je pourrais finalement dire pareil.


----------



## bompi (20 Février 2007)

Apr&#232;s moult musiques &#233;lectroniques, ambiant, jazz et autres, un d&#233;tour vers un de mes compositeurs pr&#233;f&#233;r&#233;s. Pr&#233;ludes (livres 1 & 2) de Claude Debussy avec Marcelle Meyer au piano.
Dire que c'est parfait est un peu idiot mais de toutes fa&#231;ons, je ne serai jamais capable d'en d&#233;crire les merveilles et la po&#233;sie et donc voil&#224;.


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (20 Février 2007)

J'ai h&#226;te, j'ai  du Pocket Symphony de AIR et j'attends encore plus impatiemment le groupe fran&#231;ais JUSTICE viiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiite


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (20 Février 2007)

Dites, je recherche depuis un bon moment déjà de bons sites traitant de l'actualité musicale sans trouver mon bonheur. 
Lesquels visitez-vous et pourquoi ? Merci


----------



## Aurélie85 (20 Février 2007)

Bonsoir, j'ai une question de nioube: comment c'est qu'on fait pour mettre des titres de lastfm dans la signature sur MacG?

je crois que j'ai compris.... M'enfin, Lastfm est rudement compliqu&#233; &#224; utiliser je trouve... au d&#233;but...


----------



## rezba (20 Février 2007)

Sur Europe 2 TV, y'a la retransmission d'un vieux _chorus_ pr&#233;sent&#233; par De Caunes, avec un concert des Clash &#224; Paris.  L&#224; tout de suite maintenant.


----------



## Berthold (21 Février 2007)

bompi a dit:


> Après moult musiques électroniques, ambiant, jazz et autres, un détour vers un de mes compositeurs préférés. Préludes (livres 1 & 2) de Claude Debussy avec Marcelle Meyer au piano.
> Dire que c'est parfait est un peu idiot mais de toutes façons, je ne serai jamais capable d'en décrire les merveilles et la poésie et donc voilà.



Voilà, comment on se fait influencer : j'ai maintenant envie (et je cède) d'écouter le prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune. Hop, c'est parti.


----------



## bompi (21 Février 2007)

Avec Hokusa&#239; sous les yeux, c'est cool 
Tiens, on peut aussi &#233;couter Debussy avec ceci sous les yeux :




inspir&#233; de 




ou encore ceci :




inspir&#233; de cela :






D&#233;sol&#233; pour la taille des images ... :rose: Mais bon, un peu de beaut&#233; ne nuit pas.

Edith: La premi&#232;re image refuse de fonctionner, bizarre ...


----------



## naas (21 Février 2007)

c'est tr&#232;s choli


----------



## bompi (21 Février 2007)

Je me souviens de l'expo Van Gogh &#224; Orsay, il y a 15-20 ans : ils avaient eu l'heureuse initiative de mettre c&#244;te &#224; c&#244;te les deux "Ponts sous la pluie", celui d'Hiroshige et celui de Van Gogh. C'est beau.
Et avec un peu de Debussy, encore plus beau


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Février 2007)

Un petit Pop satory au réveil ce matin.
La vache, ça fout la pêche!!! :love:


----------



## teo (21 Février 2007)

_FabFab 
_

*Unkle* avec _Never, Never, Land_
Totalement passé à côté de cet album et des suivants. Et pourtant il vaut vraiment la peine d'être écouté. Je le préfère au premier, _Psyence fiction_, même si celui-ci a été un gros choc à sa sortie.



​


----------



## macarel (21 Février 2007)

Dans ma série "soft rock alternative", je suis au "I advanced Masked", très bon disque (à mon avis hein) de Andy Summers (ancien/nouveau Police évidemment) et Robert Fripp (King Crimson etc.). Ils ont fait une autre: "Bewitched", pas mal non plus, assez, comment dire, "volatil" ou "reveur" ou chais pas 
A condition d'aimer le genre, c'est bien, reposant surtout, ce qui en passant me va bien pendant la rédaction de ces p***ns de comptes rendus d'essai


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Février 2007)

Je continue sur ma lanc&#233;e...


----------



## naas (21 Février 2007)

fab fab attention... &#231;a devient limite la hein 
(jai achet&#233; le cd &#224; sa sortie alors je sais de quoi je parle :rateau:   )


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2007)

teo a dit:


> _
> _



avec plaisir tu sais où me joindre


----------



## Burzum (21 Février 2007)

enregistrement

Musique écrite et enregistrée par Lambwool, France, 2004 ; photos par Peter Bengtsen, Danemark et divers lieux, 2004 ; texte écrit par Nico Bally, France, 2004

line up

Lambwool (tous instruments), Peter Bengsten (photographies), Nico Bally (texte)

bande originale officielle du temps
Attention : chef-d'oeuvre en vue ! Voilà certainement l'album dark-ambient du mois. Et lorsque les 'fading soundscapes' de Lambwool s'inspirent des 'fading landscapes' du photographe danois Peter Bengtsen (qui a déjà travaillé pour Divine Comedy Records) et s'accompagnent d'un beau texte de Nico Bally, il est hors de question que vous passiez à côté d'une telle réunion. Evitant les écueils d'une dark-ambient syndicale trop souvent clonée d'un Raison D'Être, Lambwool se lance dans un travail ambitieux, évoquant avec talent tout ce que lui inspire les superbes photos de Bengtsen (27 reproductions sont contenues dans le livre) : mélancolie et nostalgie devant ces paysages qui s'estompent, comme pour signifier notre incapacité à arrêter le temps. L'espace d'un peu plus d'une heure de musique, le temps stoppe malgré tout, laissant à chacun l'opportunité de se perdre dans les ruines et les étendues mortes au milieu desquelles on tentera vainement de reconnaître un semblant de vie humaine. Mais l'Homme n'est pas le sujet, ou du moins pas directement : seul le texte de Nico Bally, très bien écrit, entre merveilleux et désespoir, tente de replacer l'être humain dans un contexte temporel toutefois indéfini. Revenons à la musique : tirant partie du meilleur de l'ambient que nous retrouvons dans les vieux Delerium, Raison D'être et même In The Nursery pour cet aspect épique et les percussions, Lambwool accouche ici d'une oeuvre où l'émotion est omniprésente, jamais feinte et d'une mélancolie à couper au couteau (l'extraordinaire 'Past lives' et ses atmosphères du début dignes du 'Zamia Lehmanni' de SPK). Un coup d'oeil sur les photos du livre et le voyage repart de plus belle, entre ethno-ambient, ambiances funèbres mais dépouillées de tout pathos encombrant et une solennité touchante d'humilité. Un voyage sans destination qui grâce aux photos bien réelles évite que l'on se perde dans un désespoir irrémédiable. 'Fading landscapes' est une oeuvre forte, très forte, et si vous aimez les sensations indescriptibles mêlant tristesse et sublimation d'états d'âme, ce livre-cd est fait pour vous. Acquisition indispensable, l'une des meilleure sorties DCR toutes catégories confondues !

http://www.gutsofdarkness.com/god/objet.php?objet=5480

*PS : A POSSEDER ABSOLUMENT*


----------



## PATOCHMAN (21 Février 2007)

Tu me mets l'eau à la bouche... :love:


----------



## Burzum (21 Février 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Tu me mets l'eau &#224; la bouche... :love:



Merci


----------



## bompi (21 Février 2007)

Pour ceux qui aiment la bonne vieille électro des familles, je conseille chaleureusement *Chris and Cosey*. _Jamais_ vraiment génial mais _toujours_ bien sympa. Froid mais assez _groovy_. Il s'agit bien entendu de Chris Carter et Cosey Fanni Tutti, ex-*Throbbing Gristle*.
J'ai deux disques que j'écoute en aléatoire en ce moment : Pagan Tango et Muzik Fantastique!


----------



## clochelune (21 Février 2007)

Hokusai, Hiroshige et Debussy, quel r&#233;gal!
il y a eu au Grand Palais une exposition sur les estampes japonaises, c'&#233;tait super (et bien s&#251;r "vide et plein" de fran&#231;ois cheng &#224; lire!)
j'aurais aim&#233; aussi vous mettre des tableaux de S&#244;eseki (auteur de "Je suis un chat" notamment mais aussi de ha&#239;kus, et qui aimait peindre, beaucoup) qui illustrent ses ha&#239;kus choisis...
hier nuit j'&#233;coutais Neruda chant&#233; par Anne et Gilles (inconnus pour moi mais &#231;a a &#233;t&#233; un choc) et des &#233;l&#233;gies d'Aragon vers Neruda...
sinon Paco Iba&#241;ez chantant Lorca (ou Brassens!) &#231;a vaut le d&#233;tour... Ou Gilles Servat, Lluis Llach... ou Schubert par Pirez (pr&#233;ludes, moments musicaux surtout) ou "la jeune fille et la mort" ou "la quatoriz&#232;me symphonie" de Shostakovitch "l'op&#233;ra du pauvre" de Ferr&#233; et Chopin et ses nocturnes... ou Miles Davis avec "kind of blue" et "songs for drella" de Lou Red et John Cale, ou Magma, Dead Can Dance,  Madredeus, Soledad, Marc Peronne, les Doors, les Floyd... les musiques de Midnight Express et Mission... du Grand bleu aussi! le chant des bols tib&#233;tains, planant! ou voir et entendre Madame Buterfly, Carmen, Tango...
bref... ;-)


----------



## Chang (22 Février 2007)

Je suis pas fan de Daho a la base, et d'habitude je ne fais que passer mon chemin, mais la, oh oh oh ... non la c'est trop ... 

* desole *


----------



## HmJ (22 Février 2007)

... parler de Daho sans son week end a Rome...


----------



## naas (22 Février 2007)

<opinion bas&#233;e sur aucun argument solide>
ne le prenez pas mal hein , mais daho (et je en sais pas pourquoi) a une parfaite ... t&#234;te o claque  je ne sais pas pourquoi mais vraiment il en a une.

oui c'est &#231;a t&#234;te a claque, une vraie :bebe:  
</opinion bas&#233;e sur aucun argument solide>

<argument d&#233;j&#224; plus solide quoi que>
rien qu'a l'&#233;couter chanter beauty and pride.... 
</argument d&#233;j&#224; plus solide quoi que>


----------



## Chang (22 Février 2007)

naas a dit:


> <opinion basée sur aucun argument solide>
> ne le prenez pas mal hein , mais daho (et je en sais pas pourquoi) a une parfaite ... tête o claque  je ne sais pas pourquoi mais vraiment il en a une.
> 
> oui c'est ça tête a claque, une vraie :bebe:
> ...


----------



## la(n)guille (22 Février 2007)

naas a dit:


> <opinion basée sur aucun argument solide>
> ne le prenez pas mal hein , mais daho (et je en sais pas pourquoi) a une parfaite ... tête o claque  je ne sais pas pourquoi mais vraiment il en a une.
> 
> oui c'est ça tête a claque, une vraie :bebe:
> ...



Et je remets dix dans le bousin, et je me souviens que déjà, lorsque j'avais 12 ans, on jetait des cailloux à ceux qui écoutaient ça....


----------



## Berthold (22 Février 2007)

&#192; la place de Daho, &#233;coutez donc Elmer Food Beat.
Un peu de textes intellos, &#231;a fait du bien&#8230;   





&#199;a n'a pas pris une ride


----------



## HmJ (22 Février 2007)

Berthold a dit:


> À la place de Daho, écoutez donc Elmer Food Beat.
> Un peu de textes intellos, ça fait du bien
> 
> 
> ...



"Ce matin, dans ma salle de bain"... J'ai découvert Elmer avec ce 30 cm, mais c'est la *Copulation* que je prends maintenant dans la voiture


----------



## alèm (22 Février 2007)

_ah tiens, un des derniers concerts entr'aper&#231;us&#8230; elmer food beat&#8230; j'vousjure&#8230; 
_


----------



## tweek (22 Février 2007)

:love: :love: :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Février 2007)

:affraid: :affraid: :affraid:


----------



## tweek (22 Février 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Février 2007)

Ah on peut se marrer parce que j'écoute Daho...:rateau:


----------



## IceandFire (22 Février 2007)




----------



## Burzum (22 Février 2007)

37 titres - 141:09 min

1/ In the heat of the morning - 2/ London bye ta ta - 3/ Karma man - 4/ Silly boy blue - 5/ Let me sleep beside you - 6/ Janine - 7/ Amsterdam - 8/ God knows I'm good - 9/ The width of a circle - 10/ Unwashed and somewhat slightly dazed - 11/ Cygnet committee - 12/ Memory of a free festival - 13/ Wild eyed boy from freecloud - 14/ Bombers - 15/ Looking for a friend - 16/ Almost grown - 17/ Kooks - 18/ It ain't easy - 19/ The supermen - 20/ Eight ine poem - 21/ Hang on to yourself - 22/ Ziggy Stardust - 23/ Queen Bitch - 24/ I'm waiting for the man - 25/ Five years - 26/ White light / white heat - 27/ Moonage daydream - 28/ Hang on to yourself - 29/ Suffragette City - 30/ Ziggy Stardust - 31/ Starman - 32/ Space oddity - 33/ Changes - 34/ Oh ! You pretty things - 35/ Andy Warhol - 36/ Lady Stardust - 37/ Rock 'n' roll suicide
enregistrement

Titres 1 &#224; 4 enregistr&#233;s live le 13 mai 1968 au PIccadilly 1 Studio. Titres 5 et 6 enregistr&#233;s live le 20 octobre 1969 au Studio 2. Titres 7 &#224; 12 enregistr&#233;s live le 5 f&#233;vrier 1970 au BBC Paris Studio. Titre 13 enregistr&#233; live le 25 mars 1970 au Playhouse Theatre . Titres 14 &#224; 18 enregistr&#233;s live le 3 juin 1971 au BBC Paris Studio. Titres 19 et 20 enregistr&#233;s live le 21 septembre 1971 au Studio T1. Titres 21 &#224; 25 enregistr&#233;s live le 18 janvier 1972 au Maida Vale Studio 5. Titres 26 &#224; 30 enregistr&#233;s live le 16 mai 1972 au Maida Vale Studio 4. Titres 31 &#224; 34 enregistr&#233;s live le 22 mai 1972 au Studio 2. Titres 35 &#224; 37 enregistr&#233;s live le 23 mai 1972 au Maida Vale Studio 5.
line up

Titres 1 &#224; 4 : David Bowie (chant, guitares), The Tony Visconti Orchestra. Titres 5 et 6 : David Bowie (chant, guitare), Mick Wayne (guitare), Tim Renwick (guitare), John Lodge (basse), John Cambridge (batterie). Titres 7 &#224; 13 : David Bowie (chant, guitare, claviers), Tony Visconti (basse), Mick Ronson (guitare), John Cambridge (batterie). Titre 14 &#224; 18 : David Bowie (chant, guitare, claviers), Mick Ronson (guitare, chant), Trevor Bolder (basse), Mick Woodmansey (batterie), Mark Carr-Pritchard (guitare), George Underwood (chant), Dana Gillespie (chant), Geoffrey Alexander (chant). Titres 19 et 20 : David Bowie (chant, piano, guitare), Mick Ronson (basse, guitare, chant). Titres 21 &#224; 25 : David Bowie (chant, guitare), Mick Ronson (guitare, chant), Trevor Bolder (basse), Woody Woodmansey (batterie). Titres 26 &#224; 37 : David Bowie (chant, guitare), Mick Ronson (guitare, chant), Trevor Bolder (basse), Woody Woodmansey (batterie), Nicky Graham (piano).

Remarques :

L'&#233;dition en triple album contient un CD bonus, le live "BBC Radio Theatre, London, June 27, 2000".

Alors qu'il vient de sortir un nouvel album studio, "'Hours...'", au succ&#232;s plut&#244;t limit&#233; l'ann&#233;e pr&#233;c&#233;dente, Bowie sort quelques fonds de tiroir sous la forme d'une petite quarantaine de morceaux live enregistr&#233;s au d&#233;but de sa carri&#232;re lors de ses passages &#224; la BBC, la c&#233;l&#232;bre radio londonnienne. On retrouve bien s&#251;r de vieux titres presque oubli&#233;s dont certains n'ont &#233;t&#233; &#233;dit&#233;s que sur d'oscurs 45 tours introuvables depuis belle lurette. La qualit&#233; g&#233;n&#233;rale sonore est excellente avec un son tr&#232;s caract&#233;ristique de l'&#233;poque. Niveau interpr&#233;tation, on peut noter une nette am&#233;lioration avec les ann&#233;es. Les titres prennent bien entendu une toute autre ampleur en live, bien plus &#233;nergique que sur album en tout cas ! On a aussi quelques surprises comme le "Amsterdam" tr&#232;s r&#233;ussi de Jacques Brel ou quelques reprises pas piqu&#233;es des vers de Chuck Berry ou encore Lou Reed. Ce recueil, tir&#233; des archives de la British Broadcasting Corporation, est un r&#233;el objet que devrait poss&#233;der tous les fans de Bowie, car m&#234;me si la plupart des morceaux ne font pas partie de ses classiques, il reste un tr&#232;s bon moyen de comprendre les d&#233;buts de la carri&#232;re du jeune homme et ainsi que son &#233;volution. De plus, cette sortie montre qu'il ne renie en rien ses prmei&#232;res ann&#233;es et ses premi&#232;res chansons (m&#234;me si le niveau peut parfois &#234;tre bien faible...). Cela permet aussi de remarquer qu'&#224; l'&#233;poque ils passaient des choses tr&#232;s int&#233;ressantes &#224; la radio !!! A noter enfin qu'en &#233;dition limit&#233;e, et en bonus, on a droit &#224; un CD live de Bowie &#224; Londres en juin 2000.

http://www.gutsofdarkness.com/god/objet.php?objet=3405


----------



## KARL40 (22 Février 2007)

L'autre jour, j'ai vu Katherine à la télé et il était accompagné par des musiciens qui jouaient avant dans un p'tit groupe nantais LES LITTLE RABBITS ....

Donc, ce soir le YEAH des regrettés lapins .....


----------



## MotOwn (23 Février 2007)

Un petit retour sur "Songs for the Deaf"  des Queens of the stone age ( l'avant dernier je crois...) avec un Dave Grohl qui a pris du niveau derrière les fûts depuis Nirvana 







Le clip de "go with the flow" est assez énorme, si vous avez l'occase...


----------



## teo (24 Février 2007)

Pour ceux qui &#233;coutent et appr&#233;cient la webradio  FriskyRadio, ils sont pass&#233;s depuis d&#233;but f&#233;vrier en flux AAC+, variante du AAC (plus l&#233;ger et apparemment de meilleure qualit&#233 mais non support&#233; par iTunes. Vous pouvez faire glisser le fichier _frisky_aac.m3u_ sur VLC. Le flux mp3 habituel (frisky.m3u) reste toujours dispo.
On sent vraiment une grosse diff&#233;rence entre les deux flux (test&#233; avec casque PortaPro Koss: &#224; voir sur une chaine ou sur des enceintes multim&#233;dia).



> February 07 2007
> friskyRadio is meant to be enjoyed in the highest quality possible. That is why we are launching a hi-quality AAC+ Stream! The sound quality of an AAC+ is unparalled with anything out there on that level of bandwidth so we urge you to check it out now!
> 
> Click here to tune-in to the AAC+ stream now!!
> ...



_si iTunes supportait le AAC+, je suis pas certain qu'ils vendraient moins d'iPod :siffle._

Pour les amateurs, le friskyPodcast 066 :: _Sudam Recordings with OMB_ est dispo, par les voies classiques, en mp3. Et il est vraiment bon. OMB est Daisuke Yamagishi, un DJ Progressive House, de Tokyo.



​


----------



## Burzum (24 Février 2007)

Impressionnant...


----------



## naas (24 Février 2007)

Un vieux (tr&#232;s vieux ?  ) album trouv&#233; &#224; l'&#233;poque &#224; la discoth&#232;que municipale !, il devait s&#251;rement y avoir un fana derri&#232;re le comptoir 
sign&#233; d'apr&#232;s un label tout naissant new rose reference new rose 02 (je me demande bien quel est le n&#176;1)






Le nom Charles de goal m'ayant fait rire j'ai emprunt&#233; cette galette de vinyl et f&#251;t agr&#233;ablement surpris par ce qui sortait des enceintes

Bon c'est minimaliste teint&#233; new wave fran&#231;ais comme pas possible (d&#233;j&#224; &#224; l'&#233;poque alors c'est dir aujourd'hui :bebe: ) mais bourr&#233; de pepittes.

Je me faisais al rfelxion que certains morceaux de musique vieillissent quand des peintures elles restent intactes, le temps &#224; une accroche diff&#233;rente sur les choses.

Internet par contre lui remonte le temps car:
le bonhomme  &#224; une page myspace, un site (que je suppute fait avec rapidweaver) et.. tourne encore mais oui


----------



## CouleurSud (24 Février 2007)

naas a dit:


> Un vieux (très vieux ?  ) album trouvé à l'époque à la discothèque municipale !, il devait sûrement y avoir un fana derrière le comptoir
> signé d'après un label tout naissant new rose reference new rose 02 (je me demande bien quel est le n°1)
> 
> 
> ...



Charles de Goal ! 

Oui, le charme un peu désuet de la NW française de l'époque. 
Même si ça a un peu vielli, ça résonne encore.

Il me semble que le n°1 de New Rose est une album des Saints (mais je n'en suis pas sûr. Ma mémoire défaille un peu parfois) 

Pour ce qui concerne les Saints, alors là, voilà de la musique qui n'a pas vieilli. Qui donc, à mon sens, reste et restera intacte


----------



## Berthold (24 Février 2007)

C'est une compilation, mais bien&#8230;


----------



## bompi (24 Février 2007)

Pitain ! Charles de Goal ! Mais je l'ai eu, ce vinyl, saperlotte !
C'&#233;tait sympa. J'avais aussi son deuxi&#232;me album mais pour le coup, je ne m'en souviens plus. Sur son site est indiqu&#233; que algorythme est ressorti remasteris&#233; et tout &#231;a.


----------



## macarel (24 Février 2007)

Burzum a dit:


> Impressionnant...



Effecivment, impressionant,:affraid: :affraid: 
Je dois avouer que ce n'est pas mal (à part l'allusion oppressante aux diables, dieux et autres artefactes  )


----------



## macinside (24 Février 2007)

Remy ...


----------



## Chang (25 Février 2007)

En pre-release sur Beatport, le dernier Get Physical :

dj T - Lucky Bastard (Disaster Dub Mix)

De la haousse minimale comme je l'aime ... :love:


----------



## teo (25 Février 2007)

Paul Kalkbrenner, _Live at Studio 88, Aix en Provence, France (September 2nd 2005)_

​

_Rezba, Joannes _


----------



## alèm (26 Février 2007)

_Depuis jeudi soir et le premier concert que j'ai vu d'elle, ses chansons me reviennent souvent en t&#234;te, content d'&#234;tre associ&#233; &#224; son aventure d&#233;sormais. Une guitare, un violoncelle &#233;lectrique, des p&#233;dales, des samplers et une jolie petite folie qui s'insinue. Quelques accointances avec Jorane, PJ Harvey et Dominique A, voire Kid Pharaon sur quelques sonorit&#233;s&#8230;  et en plus, pour faire encore plus plaisir &#224; Ice&Fire : elle est rennaise&#8230;
(plus d'infos en cliquant sur l'image)_

_

_​


----------



## HmJ (26 Février 2007)

He he he... On peut enfin ecouter "Bernard Lavilliers" sur CD !!! Le nouveau Fatals vient de sortir :






Les chanceux de France peuvent assister a leur concert pas plus tard que ce mardi !!!


----------



## lufograf (26 Février 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4182223 a dit:
			
		

> ​



:affraid: :affraid: Nouvelle orientation de campagne ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Février 2007)

Plus par curiosoté qu'autre chose, mais finalement, ça tient la route.

On se croirait de retour en pleines 70's :love:


----------



## IceandFire (26 Février 2007)

Moi la force tranquille...: The Cure :style: :love:


----------



## Stargazer (26 Février 2007)

HmJ a dit:


> He he he... On peut enfin ecouter "Bernard Lavilliers" sur CD !!! Le nouveau Fatals vient de sortir :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pas plus tard que ce soir m&#234;me !  

Mais bon t'es &#224; Tokyo donc oui effectivement il sera mardi pour toi quand le concert d&#233;butera !


----------



## HmJ (26 Février 2007)

Stargazer a dit:


> Pas plus tard que ce soir même !
> 
> Mais bon t'es à Tokyo donc oui effectivement il sera mardi pour toi quand le concert débutera !



Veinard...


----------



## macinside (26 Février 2007)

Stargazer a dit:


> Pas plus tard que ce soir même !
> 
> Mais bon t'es à Tokyo donc oui effectivement il sera mardi pour toi quand le concert débutera !



plus que quelques heures :love: :love: :love: :rateau:


----------



## IceandFire (26 Février 2007)

Dieu sait que je ne suis pas trop "Fran&#231;ais" mais l&#224;, bonne surprise, Adanowski, bien sympa, voix chaude, petit duo avec Arthur H...


----------



## MotOwn (26 Février 2007)

Retour aux sources :love:








Avec un petit Cantaloope pour finir :rateau:


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Février 2007)

http://www.dailymotion.com/visited/search/romanens/video/x1a0hq_thierry-romanens-skipper

Rencontr&#233; alors que j'&#233;tais cadreur sur la captation de l'un de ses concerts (et aussi du clip).
Tr&#232;s tr&#232;s sympa. Un m&#233;lange d'humour et de tendresse.


(&#231;a marche comment la balise Dailymotion?) :mouais:


----------



## macmarco (26 Février 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> [URL ="http://www.dailymotion.com/visited/search/romanens/video/x1a0hq_thierry-romanens-skipper"]http://www.dailymotion.com/visited/search/romanens/video/x1a0hq_thierry-romanens-skipper[/ URL]
> 
> Rencontr&#233; alors que j'&#233;tais cadreur sur la captation de l'un de ses concerts (et aussi du clip).
> Tr&#232;s tr&#232;s sympa. Un m&#233;lange d'humour et de tendresse.
> ...



C'est simple, il faut juste l'ajouter !  
[ DM ][/ DM ]
[dm]6Aes8ZfEHfXEQ90u2[/dm]
... Et surtout mettre la bonne url :
6Aes8ZfEHfXEQ90u2

[Edith]
Code de la vid&#233;o trouv&#233; dans ce fourbi :

```
<div><object width="425" height="335"><param name="movie" value="http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/[B]6Aes8ZfEHfXEQ90u2[/B]"></param><param name="allowfullscreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/6Aes8ZfEHfXEQ90u2" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="334" allowfullscreen="true"></embed></object><br /><b><a href="http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x1a0hq_thierry-romanens-skipper">Thierry Romanens - Skipper</a></b><br /><i>envoy&eacute; par <a href="http://www.dailymotion.com/Fafi">Fafi</a></i></div>
```
[/Edith]
:rateau:


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Février 2007)

J'ai bien essayé, mais comme dans ton post, j'obtiens un joli carré blanc sans vidéo...:rateau:


----------



## la(n)guille (26 Février 2007)

ben l&#224;, c'est &#231;a :






Et c'est bien, il y a des morceaux avec un peu de son "gras", mais pour l'essentiel, c'est plut&#244;t construit voire primesautier...


----------



## Burzum (26 Février 2007)

J'adore cette artiste ! Et sa reprise de "Come As You Are" que du bonheur...






:love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## KARL40 (26 Février 2007)

J'ai une de ses pêches depuis quelques semaines ... Ca me fait peur ...
Pour bien entretenir mon spleen, le dernier album des (sous)estimés CHOKEBORE.


----------



## yvos (26 Février 2007)

j'aime bien les disques que tu cites, Karl :style: 

De mon c&#244;t&#233;, je retombe sur cet album:






de Purr, groupe fran&#231;ais sur Prohibited Records. 

album datant de 1997. C'est le groupe de Thomas Mery


----------



## Chang (27 Février 2007)

la(n)guille >> Agoria :love:

Jai pas ecoute The Green Armchair, je vais essayer de le trouver. Sinon un bon Stereolove de temps en temps pour mettre la peche .... il a vraiment un bon son, propre a lui meme.

Sinon pour les aficionados de haaouuussse muzic, la totalite du label West End est dispo sur Beatport, et y'a du bon chez eux ... oldschoooool :rateau:


_
P.s. : on va finir par croire que je bosse chez Beatport, mais non, mais du fait de mon expatriation, c'est a peu pres mon seul disquaire, vu quil n'y a pas ITMS en Chine ..._


----------



## IceandFire (27 Février 2007)

the sundays, un live sur une B-side :style:  :king:


----------



## richard-deux (27 Février 2007)

[DM]28IHx6YfE558Q8CqL[/DM]

En attendant le prochain album d'Erik Truffaz, j'écoute un des morceaux (6 au total) écrit et interprété par Ed Harcourt. :love:


----------



## Captain_X (27 Février 2007)

en attendant le prochain Truffaz


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2007)

Vive le roi des carottes ​


----------



## Burzum (27 Février 2007)

14 titres - 53:02 min

1/Ring of fire
2/Slow death
3/Quiet in the room
4/The last dance
5/Cold as ice
6/Face to face
7/A sign
8/Time to choose
9/Out of line
10/Lies
11/Fever
12/Moving hands
13/Public pressure
14/Desire

enregistrement :

Enregistr&#233; en Belgique, 1989

line up :

Dirk Ivens & Marc Verhaeghen

En 1989, Klinik n'a d&#233;j&#224; plus besoin de faire ses preuves en mati&#232;re de personnalit&#233; et d'innovation. Ce qui ne les emp&#234;che pas de pondre avec cet album une pi&#232;ce ma&#238;tresse dans leur discographie. Aujourd'hui encore, 'Face to face' et 'Fever' r&#233;sistent au temps : ing&#233;niosit&#233; des rythmiques (d&#233;multipli&#233;es en percussions ou m&#233;tronimiques), ambiances froides maintenues par de subtiles m&#233;lodies et nappes, effets de reverb' et de delay puissants, voix spectrale ou maligne, trompette dissonante en fond. Avec un cocktail pareil, on accroche ou pas mais on ne retse pas indiff&#233;rent : atmosph&#232;res &#224; couper le souffle (pr&#233;parez la ventoline !) sur 'Ring of fire' (et l&#224; la trompette, je vous prie de croire que &#231;a n'est pas Louis Armstrong), 'Quiet in the room' ou sur l'extraordinaire (l'&#233;motion m'&#233;treint) 'Lies', lourd, rampant, &#233;crasant et m&#233;chant, bref du bonheur &#224; l'&#233;tat (pas tr&#232;s) pur. 'Cold as ice' porte son nom &#224; merveille tant les rythmes, bien que mis en retrait par rapport &#224; la voix et aux nappes, creusent profond&#233;ment dans nos cervelles fl&#233;tries une crevasse digne de la faille de San Andrea. L'album contient en outre le plus grand succ&#232;s de Klinik, un morceau inimitable, dansant, hargneux et incontournable j'ai nomm&#233; 'Moving hands'. Bref, un peu comme pour Skinny Puppy, les mots font bien pi&#232;tre figure quant il s'agit d'expliquer l'effet d'une telle musique. Envo&#251;tante, originale, perturbante sans aucun doute...Mais jouissive au plus haut point !

http://www.gutsofdarkness.com/god/objet.php?objet=5226


----------



## HmJ (28 Février 2007)

Captain_X a dit:


> en attendant le prochain Truffaz



Ah oui, j'ai aussi. Il a bien 8 ans, non ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2007)

Ca va faire un peu tâche, ici, sans doute...

Mais je ne crache pas en ce moment sur un bon vieux MANOWAR

En plus, c'est la bande son idéale pour jouer à *WOTCA*


----------



## jphg (28 Février 2007)

( da fresh, mix february 04, 10e minute = youuuh !! speed up speed up !!   )


----------



## richard-deux (28 Février 2007)

richarddeux a dit:


> On aime ou on n'aime pas.
> Moi, j'adore.
> 
> Joanna Newsom a une voix criarde et ses chansons durent 13 minutes en moyenne.
> ...



Je m'auto-cite pour dire que j'écoute Joanna Newsom - Live at Bottletree Cafe (2006). :love:


----------



## IceandFire (28 Février 2007)

:love::king::style: rien d'autre &#224; ajouter


----------



## la(n)guille (28 Février 2007)

forcemment sans commentaire... mais quand m&#234;me, de l'&#233;motion, de l'&#233;motion, de l'&#233;motion :


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Février 2007)

Je ne me lasse pas de ce fourre tout g&#233;nial qu'&#233;tait cet album d&#233;lirant.
Ca me rappelle mes ann&#233;es &#233;pingle &#224; nourrice et cheveux bleus et rouges (si, je vous jure...) durant lesquelles je jouais de la basse dans un groupe appel&#233; "Neosid"







:love:


----------



## IceandFire (28 Février 2007)

je cherche un bassiste justement :love:


----------



## la(n)guille (28 Février 2007)

tu cherches un bassiste _mort_?


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Février 2007)

Je ne suis pas mort.
Cela dit, Paris/le Havre pour jouer, ça risque de faire un peu loin, non?
Et puis ça fait des années que je ne joue plus... (faut que je déterre ma basse, tiens...  )


----------



## la(n)guille (28 Février 2007)

je parlais de l'album, je le vois bien que t'es pas mort, t'es juste coup&#233; en deux...


----------



## macarel (28 Février 2007)

la(n)guille a dit:


> forcemment sans commentaire... mais quand même, de l'émotion, de l'émotion, de l'émotion :



:love: :love: :love: 
Je t'aurai bien "boulé", mais interdit pour le moment


----------



## teo (28 Février 2007)

J'écoute le son du _Live Arnhem Gelredome 2004_ de Tiësto, en DVD.

J'avais envie de gros son tech commercial. Je connaissais juste un mix _Radio One/BBC Live_ du gars.

Jamais je ne me ferai une soirée avec 25'000 personnes. Trop gros.
Vive le Trabendo 

Le DVD est impressionnant. 3h de spectacle total. J'ose pas imaginer ce qu'il faut avoir pris pour supporter tout ce monde. Ma bière ou mon Gin-Tonic seraient sans doute largement dépassés  




​
Sur Discogs, sa discographie
MySpace
Officiel


----------



## Berthold (28 Février 2007)

la(n)guille a dit:


> forcemment sans commentaire... mais quand m&#234;me, de l'&#233;motion, de l'&#233;motion, de l'&#233;motion :


Arrrh&#8230; je passe mes soir&#233;es au boulot avec un vieux PowerMac sur lequel iTunes passe en boucle cet album, avec les *Gymnop&#233;dies* d'*&#201;rik Satie* et *F&#252;r Alina* d'*Arvo P&#228;rt*&#8230;

:love: :love: :love: :love:  

&#199;a d&#233;tend apr&#232;s une journ&#233;e d'agitation&#8230;

[EDITH]




Bien s&#251;r&#8230;[/EDITH]


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2007)

Pour changer de Sigur Ros (qui a participé et prêté son studio), la pop des islandais Benni Hemm Hemm sur le label allemand Morr Music (Couch, ... ) et distribué en France par la Baleine (Final Fantasy, To Rococo Rot,..) 

​


----------



## HmJ (28 Février 2007)

Petit coup de coeur rétro pour un album qu'on a pas mal écouté il y a... 15 ans... Sarbacane, de Cabrel. Ca fait longtemps que je n'ai rien entendu sur lui.


----------



## JPTK (1 Mars 2007)

*BEIRUT* - _Gulag Orkestar






_ M&#233;langez Calexico et Yann Tiersen, avec une pointe de Divine Comedy et de Bregovitch et vous aurez un aper&#231;u de ce tr&#232;s bel album compos&#233; et interpr&#233;t&#233; uniquement par ce jeune gar&#231;on homme orchestre d'environ 20 ans dont le talent est certain et la carri&#232;re prometteuse. 






Sa page Myspace.


----------



## Chang (1 Mars 2007)

teo a dit:


> J'écoute le son du _Live Arnhem Gelredome 2004_ de Tiësto, en DVD.
> 
> J'avais envie de gros son tech commercial. Je connaissais juste un mix _Radio One/BBC Live_ du gars.
> 
> ...



Effectivement ca doit etre impressionant de se retrouver au milieu de 25,000 danceurs aux pupilles dilattees ... et sur du Tiesto en plus 


:rose::rateau:


----------



## MotOwn (1 Mars 2007)

Là j'écoute un cd de ma soeur les Fratellis, groupe de Rock indé du genre simple et efficace mais qui tourne vite en boucle car assez basique mais ça fait bien son effet ...au bout d'un moment je me dis quand meme que je connais l'air d'une chanson et la TILT...un des morceaux sert à la nouvelle pub Ipod 

les mecs en question : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





le cd : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





ps: pour ceux que ça interesse la chanson de la pub c'est Flathead je crois...


----------



## richard-deux (1 Mars 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> *BEIRUT* - _Gulag Orkestar
> 
> _ Mélangez Calexico et Yann Tiersen, avec une pointe de Divine Comedy et de Bregovitch et vous aurez un aperçu de ce très bel album composé et interprété uniquement par ce jeune garçon homme orchestre d'environ 20 ans dont le talent est certain et la carrière prometteuse.
> 
> Sa page Myspace.



J'avais bien aimé ce disque tragique et beau à la fois.  

Une découverte récente: *Benjy Ferree* - _Leaving The Nest_. 






Musique Folk.Rock/Country entre T.Rex, Les Beatles et Hank Williams. :love: 

Sa page Myspace.​


----------



## IceandFire (1 Mars 2007)

The Sundays...:style:......live skin & bones....:king: :love:


----------



## bompi (1 Mars 2007)

Bin pour ma part, c'est assez varié, ces derniers temps :

 un petit passage dans le monde étrange d'*Edgar Varèse* (Ionisation, Density 21.5, Amériques ...),  sous la baguette inspirée de Pierre Boulez ; le genre de type hors norme [quand on pense que Rachmaninoff et lui sont contemporains, c'est marrant]
quelques courtes pièces pour piano de *Federico Mompou*, compositeur espagnol (trop) peu connu, interprétées par l'auteur ; une musique plutôt intimiste et éloignée de la virtuosité, proche de celle de certains musiciens français, mais avec une mélancolie et une émotion en propre, d'où son intérêt
*Orbus Terrarum*, de The Orb, bon disque, finalement, où l'on voyage confortablement
*Pharos/Arecibo*, de SETI (_aka_ Taylor Deupree), excellent disque ambiant (assez spatial, il faut bien le dire) sur le label Instinct
*Paris [GU 30],* double album mixé par Nick Warren, mon DJ préféré chez Global Underground [je cherche vainement l'opus de Darren Emerson]
*The Outernational Sound*, excellent mix de Thievery Corporation, vraiment _groovy_
*2350 Broadway 4* de Pete Namlook & Tetsu Inoue, dans le genre ambiant bien classique, de bonne facture, excellent pour filtrer le bruit des collègues bavardant au téléphone
*Agua* de Harold Budd, disque enregistré en public et qui n'est pas son meilleur : ce n'est apparemment pas sa tasse de thé, les concerts
*Fouth World Vol 1 : Possible Musics*, le chef d'oeuvre (si si !!) de Jon Hassell et Brian Eno
*I am you*, excellent troisième album de Marc Moulin (quatrième si l'on compte *Sam' Suffy*, dans les années 70), sorti il y a peu ; très bel album de jazz teinté d'électronique ; la chanteuse choisie est parfaite : elle ne cherche pas la performance physique (genre : je te vrille les tympans et je t'explose tes verres en crystal, voyez) mais privilégie un côté là encore intimiste ; c'est _groovy_ en diable, très bien produit, chaleureux et tranquille ; les textes sont bien comme tout
Voili pour hui.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mars 2007)

richarddeux a dit:


> J'avais bien aimé ce disque tragique et beau à la fois.
> 
> Une découverte récente: *Benjy Ferree* - _Leaving The Nest_.
> 
> ...



... effectivement c'est une très belle découverte ...


----------



## bompi (1 Mars 2007)

Mince, je ne savais pas que Robin des Bois faisait de la musique, ni qu'il ressemblait &#224; Martin Heidegger ... Avec une plus grosse moustache. Le Martin, il avait plut&#244;t celle de Chaplin, ou de Adolf H. ...


----------



## teo (1 Mars 2007)

En plus on peut télécharger _In the countryside_ de Benjy Ferree sur sa page MySpace. Je connaissais pas, je craque :love: Faut que j'achète cet album  Merci ! 

_En plus la moustache et le profil me font penser à une moustache de mes connaissances  :love: _

Là sinon, AFX ou Aphex Twin et son Choosen Lords



​
Je suis pas un mégafan de AT mais cette compilation que j'avais un peu laissé trop vite de côté me donne envie de m'y remettre 
R. James est vraiment fort


----------



## Dark-Tintin (1 Mars 2007)

Maintenant que je me mets aux Celtic Frost, Burzum etc, je d&#233;couvre ze vrai metal  







Pour l'instant j'en ai &#233;cout&#233; que 2 au hasard :

Obscured (une vrai bombe de Doom) et Drown In Ashes (un peu moins doom mais avec plus de voix f&#233;minines)

Edit : Je viens d'&#233;couter "Winter", la derni&#232;re chanson... 

Putain... C'est pas permit d'&#234;tre une aussi belle chanson


----------



## naas (1 Mars 2007)

et www.neonbible.com alors ? personne n'en parle ?


----------



## KARL40 (1 Mars 2007)

Bah ... Il ne sort que la semaine prochaine !


----------



## naas (1 Mars 2007)

mais des vid&#233;os sont d&#233;j&#224; disponibles sur youtube

[YOUTUBE]CTaGjrLEowE[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]YW_liupY2ZQ[/YOUTUBE]

etc etc


----------



## Burzum (1 Mars 2007)

THE MOON LAY HIDDEN BENEATH A CLOUD / DEUTSCH NEPAL - A Night In Fear






ambient / indus > ambient rituelle with deutsch nepal weir

Doit-on s'étonner d'une collaboration entre le chantre de l'indus/ambient/electro bizarre de l'écurie Cold Meat (D.N.) et le duo autrichien le plus doué de sa génération ? Quand on connais le penchant des deux pour les rencontres arrosées et les ambiances décalées et dérangées, on ne peut que se réjouir ! Et là, j'oserais même ajouter que c'est jouissif ! Ce trois titres est une bombe, une de celle qui vous hache menu-menu sans vous demander la permission. Dès le premier titre, l'ambiance rituelle chère à The Moon s'installe, les nappes froides et lointaines associées à des boucles d'outre-tombe servent de toile de fond à la voix inquiétante d'Alzbeth qui chante tout à tour en latin ou en langue slave. Puis soudain la tension monte, des accords de guitares (un mur dissonant en fait) interviennent et les percus s'emballent à mesure que la voix d'Alzbeth se fait plus 'lyrique'. Une rude épreuve qui se termine par un decrescendo bienvenu. L'influence de Deutsch Nepal se fait beaucoup plus sentir sur les 2 titres suivants : tout en conservant les attributs musicaux des autrichiens, le suédois apporte une touche electronique 'sexy' à la limite du groove (rassurez-vous, on est très loin du funk!!). Le chant s'adapte parfaitement et l'aspect rituel très sombre s'en trouve transformé sans être amoindri. En somme, une acquisition indispensable pour les fans des deux projets, comme pour ceux qui voudraient enfin découvrir quelques chose de nouveau. Atypique, fabuleux et culte !

http://www.gutsofdarkness.com/god/objet.php?objet=4020


----------



## maousse (2 Mars 2007)

naas a dit:


> et www.neonbible.com alors ? personne n'en parle ?


bah, après l'olympia, ça sera encore mieux.


----------



## hegemonikon (2 Mars 2007)

bompi a dit:


> Bin pour ma part, c'est assez varié, ces derniers temps :
> 
> quelques courtes pièces pour piano de *Federico Mompou*, compositeur espagnol (trop) peu connu, interprétées par l'auteur ; une musique plutôt intimiste et éloignée de la virtuosité, proche de celle de certains musiciens français, mais avec une mélancolie et une émotion en propre, d'où son intérêt



Ça me rappelle W. Jankélévitch et G. Fauré  

Superbe compositeur minimaliste avant l'heure


----------



## Chang (2 Mars 2007)

En ce moment je decouvre le podcast du label Ed Bangers. Si vous aimez Daft Punk et leur energie rock, a coup de grosses basses qui ronflent et de caisses claires qui claquent, tout ca mis dans un shaker, servit sans glacon ... Si vous aimez Justice alors vous devez surement connaitre ce label.

C'est pas toujours fin, c'est tres "parisien" mais des fois, ca fait du bien ... 

Dans le meme genre et encore moins fin, on trouve le label Crydamour. Cree par Guy-Manuel machin truc Christo (moitie de Daft Punk), c'est de la house genre fraise tagada mais il en faut des fois. Efficace, accrocheur, leur son est tres reconnaissable ... le probleme de la musique a ce point efficace, c'est quo'on s'en lasse tres vite.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2007)

teo a dit:


> En plus on peut t&#233;l&#233;charger _In the countryside_ de Benjy Ferree sur sa page MySpace. Je connaissais pas, je craque :love: Faut que j'ach&#232;te cet album  Merci !



Change de podcast Teo 

Le Download of the Week du podcast de Domino Recording Company du 9 novembre dernier &#233;tait justement _In the Countrysinde -_ il y a &#233;galement la page de l'ami Pitch sur last.fm


----------



## richard-deux (2 Mars 2007)

teo a dit:


> En plus on peut télécharger _In the countryside_ de Benjy Ferree sur sa page MySpace. Je connaissais pas, je craque :love: Faut que j'achète cet album  Merci !



Sinon, voici 3 chansons de l'album de Benjy Ferree.  

In The Countryside

Why Bother

Private Honeymoon


----------



## Burzum (3 Mars 2007)

Style : ambient / indus 

Hé bien ! Il a finit par voir le jour cet infernal nouvel album ! 4 ans après son prologue 'Domine rex inferum', on commençait à se demander si l'on avait pas affaire (huhu) à quelque arlésienne. Les différents projets des membres s'étant développés à grande échelle (surtout ceux de Nordvargr) on pouvait douter de la finalisation de 'Infernal affairs'. D'abord annoncé comme une box double-vinyles, les infos furent de plus en plus éparses, pour ne pas dire inexistantes pendant un sacré bout de temps. Et comme pour se débarrasser de cet encombrant alter ego démoniaque, l'album s'avère être le dernier des suédois dans cette incarnation comme le précise CMI. Ne boudons pas notre plaisir, l'attente en valait la peine. Non pas une révolution, un assaut noise pur et dur ou une messe noire de base, mais plutôt une approche rituelle beaucoup plus varié et surprenante. Les morceaux-titres empruntent à une orchestration symphonique assez inhabituelle chez mz.412, offrant déjà un point de vue intéressant. Les drones et les boucles noise ponctuent des séquences atmosphériques beaucoup plus 'posées', lentes et perverses. En somme, les suédois prennent leur temps pour installer des atmosphères dépouillées mais réussies (le faussement minimaliste 'Lord...', 'Inkant 12 SLE'), directes par endroits, typiquement mz.412 ('Point of presence', 'Unhealing wounds') ou insidieuses et vibrantes ('Mourning star'). En choisissant une approche plus vicieuse, plus incantatoire et moins axée sur la débauche d'effets ou d'artifices les suédois accouchent de leur oeuvre la plus 'musicale' si tant est qu'on puisse véritablement accoler cet adjectif à un tel rendu. Le savoir-faire est à l'oeuvre, l'ombre satanique plane toujours mais sous couvert d'une malignité jouissive et plus torturée. Un paradoxe qui confine à l'obsession dans toute l'oeuvre de ce projet unique mais qui prend ici une dimension particulière alors qu'il n'est plus. Un chant du cygne qui a la classe en tout cas, jusque dans son magnifique packaging !

http://www.gutsofdarkness.com/god/objet.php?objet=8413


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2007)

Découvert ce matin sur *myspace*, (2 titres en écoute) le nouveau projet de Monsieur Cave semble prometteur et résolument Rock! :love:







L'album devrait sortir ces jours...

A voir*: le site de Grinderman*


----------



## hegemonikon (3 Mars 2007)

*Dominique A* -[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] _En solo aux Bouffes du Nord_[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]_



_[/FONT]​


----------



## Modern__Thing (4 Mars 2007)

Maintenant c'est "Emerge" de Fischerspooner (album "#1"), excellente chanson bien rythm&#233;e, et en plus l&#224; elle p&#232;te bien, surtout avec les Creatures via l'AirTunes :love: :love: :love: 

The music experience


----------



## alèm (4 Mars 2007)

hegemonikon a dit:


> *Dominique A* -[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] _En solo aux Bouffes du Nord_[/FONT]
> 
> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]_
> 
> ...



_arrête, ils vont finir par comprendre que nous sommes sommes ensemble_


----------



## Burzum (4 Mars 2007)

Je ne pense pas que ce disque nécessite un commentaire.


----------



## SirG (4 Mars 2007)

Un groupe proposant une musique industrielle aggressive dans la lignée des Hocico et Suicide Commando, c'est Agonoize.


[youtube]05oDn-4NpCY&mode[/youtube]


----------



## Ed_the_Head (4 Mars 2007)

Burzum a dit:


> Je ne pense pas que ce disque nécessite un commentaire.


La belle Jane est enceinte de la charmante Charlotte sur cette photo. :love: 
Et on ne conna&#238;t pas le nom des musiciens qui jouent sur cet album. 
Il para&#238;t que c'est l'album favori de Air. 
Soul-Sides avait fait un post l&#224;-dessus il y a quelque mois. 
Rhooo, qu'est ce que j'aime ce disque.


----------



## teo (4 Mars 2007)

Les podcast dA Fresh, actuellement le #4 de février

Et non Pitch' zen: :love je ne changerai pas mes écoutes de podcasts  Tu sais bien que de toutes façons tu es le meilleur d'entre nous


----------



## Burzum (4 Mars 2007)

Durant l'&#233;pop&#233;e du punk, j'avais pris l'habitude d'acheter des flop&#233;es de disques qui donnaient tous dans ce style. Parmi ceux-ci, il aurait &#233;t&#233; difficile de passer &#224; c&#244;t&#233; d'un album du calibre de ce "L.A.M.F.". C'est deux rescap&#233;s des New York Dolls, Johnny Thunders et Jerry Nolan, associ&#233;s &#224; deux autres acolytes, qui sont carr&#233;ment venus jeter un pav&#233; dans la marre de la d&#233;j&#224; tr&#232;s bouillonnante sc&#232;ne punk londonienne. Ce disque a la r&#233;putation d'avoir une des productions des plus crade de l'histoire du rock ; il faut dire aussi que les sessions de ces douze titres ont &#233;t&#233; torch&#233;es en quelques jours par un Speedy Keen compl&#232;tement d&#233;bord&#233; par les engueulades et les exc&#232;s en tous genres des quatre am&#233;ricains. Mais au final, le r&#233;sultat est l&#224; : "Born to lose", "Chinese rocks", "One track mind", "Let go"... sont devenus des classiques du punk rock, et du coup, "Like A Mother ****er" un album indispensable !

http://fperfect.club.fr/1977.html


----------



## HmJ (4 Mars 2007)

Pour ce qui est Gainsbourg, impossible de me faire décrocher la palme de celui-ci  :


----------



## maousse (5 Mars 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Il paraît que c'est l'album favori de Air.


Beck aussi est assez fan apparemment. :rateau:


----------



## HmJ (5 Mars 2007)

maousse a dit:


> Beck aussi est assez fan apparemment. :rateau:



*C0rentin* nous parlait deja de cet album en juin dernier...


----------



## wip (5 Mars 2007)

teo a dit:


> Les podcast dA Fresh, actuellement le #4 de février
> 
> Et non Pitch' zen: :love je ne changerai pas mes écoutes de podcasts  Tu sais bien que de toutes façons tu es le meilleur d'entre nous


Cette nuit, j'ai dansé dans mon lit, 
Et tout cela, bien après minuit, 
Les dA frESh se sont succédés
Jamais, j'aurais voulu m'arrêter...

Plus jamais je ne toucherai
A ce shit qui m'a tout pris
Plus jamais je ne perdrai
De temps pour profiter de la vie.

Toute au long de cette nuit, 
J'ai trouvé un sens à ma vie, 
Sous mon casque en fusion
Ch'uis resté en lévitation.

A cinq heure j'ai tout coupé
"Faut pas déconner, demain j'vais bosser"
Heureux, je me suis allongé
Heureux, j'ai dormi comme un bébé.

Je crois que j'ai enfin compris,
Pourquoi déjà tout petit, 
Je dansais dans mon lit.

Merci dA frESh :love:


----------



## spud34 (5 Mars 2007)

SirG a dit:


> Un groupe proposant une musique industrielle aggressive dans la lignée des Hocico et Suicide Commando, c'est Agonoize.
> 
> 
> [youtube]05oDn-4NpCY&mode[/youtube]



Hocico et Suicide Commando sont plus de l'electro dark que de l'indus mais, bon, Agonoize, ça tourne vraiment mieux :love:


----------



## naas (5 Mars 2007)

KARL40 a dit:


> Bah ... Il ne sort que la semaine prochaine !



alors alors alors qui l'a écouté ?


----------



## lufograf (5 Mars 2007)

naas a dit:


> alors alors alors qui l'a &#233;cout&#233; ?



Mieux que le premier mais pour moi &#231;a reste encore qu'un gros mille-feuille baroque un peu lourd &#224; dig&#233;rer ! (vais pas m'faire que des amis l&#224; ! )

Du coup dans un registre plus "light" je vous propose de go&#251;ter au superbe _"The Newton Plum"_ de Bed, que je d&#233;couvre apr&#232;s leur lumineux second album _"Spacebox"_. Pour le coup &#231;a se mange sans faim et pourtant vous nourrit sans fin. Une douceur qui fond sous la langue, avec son piano alangui et ses notes de silence suspendues. Tout en touches impressionnistes et d&#233;licates, vous en reprendrez bien une bouch&#233;e !? 

Si vous &#234;tes d&#233;j&#224; au r&#233;gime Robert Wiatt et Marc Hollis, n'h&#233;sitez plus !






clic !


----------



## hegemonikon (5 Mars 2007)

Depuis ce matin j'&#233;coute avec plaisir &#231;a:





Qualit&#233; des morceaux in&#233;gale mais il est agr&#233;able de retrouver un certain Nick Cave.


----------



## Burzum (5 Mars 2007)

Je crois que je m'égare :


----------



## IceandFire (5 Mars 2007)

non non   :love: :king::style:


----------



## lufograf (5 Mars 2007)

Par curiosité, quelqu'un a jeté une oreille sur son dernier album que le titre il est vachement long et que c'est à peine si on le comprend ?


----------



## KARL40 (6 Mars 2007)

naas a dit:


> alors alors alors qui l'a écouté ?


 
Pas le temps en ce moment d'aller le chercher ... Mais c'est comme si c'était fait !

Sinon, en ce moment, j'écoute TIJUANA NO ! 






Groupe Méxicain proche de ce que pouvait faire la MANO NEGRA


----------



## richard-deux (6 Mars 2007)

lufograf a dit:


> Par curiosit&#233;, quelqu'un a jet&#233; une oreille sur son dernier album que le titre il est vachement long et que c'est &#224; peine si on le comprend ?



_The Long Term Physical Effects Are Not Yet Known_ (copier/coller  ) est un bon album.

Si vous avez aim&#233; les premiers albums, celui-ci est plaisant.
J'avais un peu d&#233;croch&#233; avec "Antenna" dont je n'aimais pas le son et la voix.
En revanche le dernier album ressemble &#224; "Whiskey" ou "Poison". 

Vid&#233;o.


----------



## bompi (6 Mars 2007)

J'aimais bien ses deux premiers, puis, apr&#232;s une &#233;clipse, j'ai bien aim&#233; Antenna, pour son c&#244;t&#233; Electro sympatoche. L&#224;, je suis plus mitig&#233;.


----------



## teo (6 Mars 2007)

Je l'ai écouté d'une oreille distraite chez un pote. J'ai été agréablement surpris mais pas assez pour l'acheter. Je n'ai que _Antenna_ et je n'aime pas tout dedans.

Là, un excellent coffret 2 CD, Horace Andy et _Feel Good All Over Anthology 1970-1976_, chez Trojan.
Si vous l'avez aimé en featuring avec Massive Attack, plongez aux racines tout est déjà là  

Un peu d'histoire

_69 Powwaa  _




​


----------



## Ed_the_Head (6 Mars 2007)

Je ne vais pas vous la cacher plus longtemps, le hiphop n'a pas toujours &#233;t&#233; ma daube favorite. 
Et le HipHop fran&#231;ais, encore moins. Heureusement, j'en suis revenu. 
On en a d&#233;j&#224; parl&#233; ici : BNN, Hocus Pocus, Java, TTC , Sa&#239;an et plein d'autres. 

Je d&#233;couvre _Gare au Jaguarr_, le dernier opus de *Joey Starr*. 




C'est comme le bon vin, son flow devient de plus en plus incroyable au fur et &#224; mesure que les ann&#233;es passent. :love: Je ne lui connais pas d'&#233;quivalent dans le hiphop US.


----------



## IceandFire (6 Mars 2007)

Public enemy tu connais ?  sinon l&#224; chez le p&#232;re Flo on s'&#233;coute Jim Murple c'est bien roots &#224; souhait :style: :king:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (6 Mars 2007)

IceandFire a dit:


> Public enemy tu connais ?  sinon l&#224; chez le p&#232;re Flo on s'&#233;coute Jim Murple c'est bien roots &#224; souhait :style: :king:


Heureusement que je connais. Non mais oh!  

Jim Murple? Super petit groupe de rockSteady. A voir en concert.


----------



## IceandFire (6 Mars 2007)

fais pas ton rock !!!   jim murple memorial c'est bien nice :love:....


----------



## la(n)guille (6 Mars 2007)

au fait, sinon, je vous ai dit ce que j'aime en musique... :






parce que c'est beau!


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Je ne vais pas vous la cacher plus longtemps, le hiphop n'a pas toujours &#233;t&#233; ma daube favorite.
> Et le HipHop fran&#231;ais, encore moins. Heureusement, j'en suis revenu.



De quoi parles-tu exactement ???







Le dernier The Decemberists


----------



## Burzum (6 Mars 2007)

indus > indus rythmique

Lorsque deux pointures de lindus rythmique minimaliste telles que Sonar et Muslimgauze se rencontrent pour croiser le remix, on est en droit dattendre un duel exceptionnel, et cest bien ce que nous propose ce très bon (et trop court) petit album. Logiquement on attendait des Belges quils ajoutent du bruit sur les rythmes de lAnglais (encore que celui-ci ne soit pas né de la dernière pluie en la matière) et que ce dernier arabise la brutalité de ses collègues. Du côté Sonar, cest bien ce qui se passe ; conservant les beats, ils prennent un malin plaisir à leur conférer des sonorités plus grésillantes. Muslimgauze par contre garde le côté bruitiste de ses partenaires et se garde bien dajouter un quelconque sample, se contentant de donner une très légère connotation orientale aux percussions. Au final, on ne saurait très bien dire qui remixe qui, et plus que de duel, on pourrait parler de collaboration, tant les trois artistes semblent sur la même longueur donde. Est-ce un album de Sonar ? De Muslimgauze ? Impossible de trancher. Certains esprits chagrins sen offusqueront peut-être ; personnellement, vu lefficacité de lensemble et lénergie qui sen dégage, je leur pardonne volontiers tout ce quils voudront.

http://www.gutsofdarkness.com/god/objet.php?objet=2892


----------



## maousse (7 Mars 2007)

fig. 5 a dit:


> Le dernier The Decemberists


Tiens, pour accompagner, Colin Meloy sings Morrissey, par ici :
http://www.archive.org/details/ColinMeloyColinMeloySingsMorrissey


----------



## teo (7 Mars 2007)

Achet&#233; cet apr&#232;s-midi, Trentem&#248;ller, _The Last Resort_, on me l'a souvent conseill&#233; et depuis un certain temps maintenant, j'avais pas eu l'occasion. Et on en avait d&#233;j&#224; parl&#233; ici aussi.
Ce gars est un po&#232;te.
_Nightwalker_ et _Into the trees (Serenetti Part 3)_ sont des petits bijoux :love:

La page MySpace de Anders Trentem&#248;ller 







---​

Autre bonne chose, pour les curieux qui ne connaitraient pas Ugress, un norv&#233;gien hyperactif et un peu allum&#233; du bulbe comme je les aime, encore un nouveau side project, Nebular Spool, que Gisle Martens Meyer, le pivot du groupe nous offre. C'est sur son nouveau blog.

C'est &#233;lectronique et si vous aimez les bandes orginales de films de s&#233;ries Z ou de vieux westerns, j'esp&#232;re que vous appr&#233;ciez ces m&#233;langes doucement foldingues et illumin&#233;s. 



​
Le blog nous apprend aussi que GMM a rachet&#233; quand c'&#233;tait possible les droits de ses sorties pr&#233;c&#233;dentes et va les passer en Creative Commons et esp&#232;re arriver &#224; les vendre directement en ligne, sans DRM. Ce gars n'aime pas les syst&#232;mes anti-copies et en parle du point de vue d'un artiste, et plut&#244;t bien. On apprend aussi que le 3e album d'Ugress sortira dans le premier semestre 2007 et j'en suis ravi :love:.
J'ai bien envie un jour de partir en Norv&#232;ge . Ou le faire venir ici 

Pour d&#233;couvrir Ugress 
Pour quelques EP's de plus, 
et quelques side-projects
Nebular Spool
PyxxelTyger

_ Ses albums en vente:_
Cinematronics (Sur iTunes)
Shadow of the Beat s'il reste des exemplaires, &#224; commander sur son site.

Son label, Uncanny Planet


----------



## Chang (7 Mars 2007)

J'ai suivit les conseils avises et telecharge le podcast Da Fresh ... c clair que c'est vraiment bon ... de tres tres bons mixes, bien frais


----------



## wip (7 Mars 2007)

Moi, en ce moment, c'est ça:


​
Un petit retour aux sources par ce beau soleil aujourd'hui...
Une guitare à la Shadows, une ambiance glamour à la Chris Isaac, mais en beaucoup plus rock... Ca donne envie de s'allonger dans un transat sur une immense plage en sirotant un bon coktail bien frais, au coté de sa belle... :love:
Les morceaux s'enchainent avec délice et j'ai pas envie d'arriver à la fin... Heureusement que je vais écouter Surfer Rosa derrière


----------



## Berthold (7 Mars 2007)

Pour &#234;tre extr&#234;mement original, c'est *Stairway to Heaven* qui court en ce moment sur iTunes. Au casque. Un moyen comme un autre de se couper un moment de l'agitation ext&#233;rieure&#8230;


----------



## Burzum (7 Mars 2007)

indus > indus ambient

L'indus selon Deutsch Nepal a quelque chose que bien peu de groupes, exception faite peut-être de Brighter death now (rien d'étonnant me direz-vous), ont, et c'est ce que j'appellerais l'humour, une forme bien particulière certes, plutôt malsaine même, mais de l'humour quand même. C'est selon moi ce qui donne cette coloration si particulière à sa musique, on n'y ressent pas la rage agressive où la haine brute qui peuvent se dégager d'autres projets; les morceaux de Lina Baby Doll ne sont pas porteurs de philosophie, ce qui conduit l'auditeur à se concentrer sur les sons et les structures, et là, force est de reconnaître que notre alcoolique notoire n'est pas manchot avec ses samples. Fidèle à son style, notre homme travaille beaucoup sur la superposition imperceptible de couches sonores comme sur le splendide 'Thomas 29 needles', construction précise et minutieuse où les loops s'enlaçent pour créer des climats toujours plus oppressants. Cette façon de procéder donne également aux morceaux une touche hypnotique dans laquelle il convient de se laisser prendre pour en apprécier tous les éléments. La nouveauté réside dans le fait que pour la première fois, Lina Baby Doll a posé sa voix sur quelques titres ('World mirror'). Quant je parle de voix, n'imaginez pas du chant, je parle d'un timbre étouffé, malmené d'effets, qui colle à merveille aux ambiances sombres de l'album. On trouve même justement The Moon lay hidden beaneath a cloud en guest star sur 'Phlegethon fish' pour quelques vocaux et sons de cor. Egoïstement, je mentionnerai encore 'Tender lover', mon morceau favori de 'Comprendido !...Time stop !' qui me semble réunir tout ce que Deutsch Nepal sait faire de bon, à savoir des percus en boucles, des vagues d'infrabasses, quelques sons malsains et une loop créée à partir de voix d'enfants assez typique de ce fameux humour dont je parlais précédemment. Si le temps doit s'arrêter, souhaitons que Deutsch Nepal continue de produire des disques.

http://www.gutsofdarkness.com/god/objet.php?objet=4252


----------



## maousse (8 Mars 2007)

Ce n'est pas de la musique seulement, mais je viens de tomber là-dessus, et ça risque de plaire à quelques-uns. Un podcast dédié à Coltrane, avec des interviews de gens qui l'ont côtoyé, rencontré. Bien foutu 
http://www.traneumentary.blogspot.com/


----------



## HmJ (8 Mars 2007)

maousse a dit:


> Ce n'est pas de la musique seulement, mais je viens de tomber là-dessus, et ça risque de plaire à quelques-uns. Un podcast dédié à Coltrane, avec des interviews de gens qui l'ont côtoyé, rencontré. Bien foutu
> http://www.traneumentary.blogspot.com/



Alors la, bravo    Tout cela nous rappelle a un des piliers du jazz, sorti en decembre 1964 : *A Love Supreme*.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (8 Mars 2007)

(post &#224; effacer)


----------



## Burzum (8 Mars 2007)

Burzum - Filosofem

1996 - Misanthropy records, (1 cd digipack)
6 titres - 64:36 min

1/ Burzum
2/ Jesu dod
3/ Beholding the daughters of the firmaments
4/ Decrepitude .i.
5/ Rundtgaing av den transcendentale egenhetens stotte
6/ Decrepitude .ii.

enregistrement :

Breidablik Tonstudio, mars 1993

line up :

Varg Vikernes (tous les instruments)

Dernier album avant l'incarc&#233;ration et dernier album "&#233;lectrique". C'est aussi le meilleur, encore mieux que le premier album &#233;ponyme. Les rythmes sont tr&#232;s lents et la production tr&#232;s mauvaise. C'est un peu cela qui fait que l'album est incontournable. Les rythmes et l'utilisation de claviers sont simplissimes mais si efficaces, les vocaux sont excellents, plaintifs &#224; souhait. Il y a aussi quelques passages de chant clair, tr&#232;s inhabituel pour Varg, mais cela renforce la puissance de l'album. Inutile de dire que les riffs de guitare sont toujours aussi accrocheurs et le son ultra-satur&#233;. Les 3 premiers titres sont dans la m&#234;me veine que ceux des 3 premiers albums alors que les 3 autres sont beaucoup plus exp&#233;rimentaux. D'ailleurs, vers la fin de l'album, Varg nous interpr&#232;te un morceau de plus de 25 minutes, "Rundtgaing av den transcendentale egenhetens stotte", enti&#232;rement jou&#233; aux claviers et extr&#234;mement lent qui annonce la nouvelle orientation du groupe lorsque Varg sera emprisonn&#233; : compl&#232;tement &#233;lectronique et ambient. Pour conclure : chef d'oeuvre ultime et incontournable !

http://www.gutsofdarkness.com/god/objet.php?objet=24


----------



## teo (8 Mars 2007)

Je suis parti pour une soirée monomaniaque. Un titre, en boucle.

Tu n'as qu'à danser.
Ca se fluidifie dans les veines, ça accélère le pouls, parfois, ça lance de l'adrénaline directement là où il faut. Un souffle, une locomotive, régulier, comme pendant un footing qui se prolongeait sur ces routes du Var et où j'avais jamais envie de m'arrêter, parce que c'est tellement bon.

*Gebrünn Gebrünn* de Paul Kalkbrenner sur _Tatü-Tata_

En écoute, là: Paul, fais-moi du bien. :love:






Et pour les germanophones, si vous savez ce que veut dire le titre et s'il veut dire quelque chose, mon allemand est lamentable, ce serait cool de partager l'info _(ça doit être passionnant en plus) _


----------



## rezba (8 Mars 2007)

:love:

Je suis content, que cette version te plaise.
T'as tout &#233;cout&#233; ? :rateau:


Moi, j'en suis l&#224;.
Toujours
Over and over again.







Quel album.


----------



## bompi (8 Mars 2007)

Paul Kalkbrenner, c'est vraiment tout bien, &#231;a (merci &#224; Rezba )

En ce moment, c'est le mix de f&#233;vrier de Jondi and Spesh. Toujours sympa, entre autres pour faire du sport ou mod&#233;rer MacG&#233;


----------



## Niconemo (9 Mars 2007)

Vu Damien Rice hier au Transbordeur : un vrai coup de massue ! &#199;a c'est de la sc&#232;ne comme je l'aime !


----------



## HmJ (9 Mars 2007)

1969 : "Ground control to Major Tom... Ground control to Major Tom..." Le single sera repris en 1972 dans l'album éponyme. C'est le premier tube de David Bowie, perso je préfère la version single à celle de l'album.


----------



## bompi (9 Mars 2007)

Marrant, il est coiff&#233; comme Christophe Lambert (vous savez, l'ami de Sophie Marceau) dans Vercing&#233;torix.


----------



## kabeha (9 Mars 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2007)

La v&#233;rit&#233; si je mens, le bedroom-rock de Pravda vaut le tour (de Soyuz) ​


----------



## EtVlan (10 Mars 2007)

bwv1006 a dit:


>



Très bon choix... et tu en dis quoi?

Tu aimes?


----------



## HmJ (10 Mars 2007)

Bon aller, un grand moment d'anthologie : 1989, Barbelievien ecrivait Je Te Survivrai pour Jean-Pierre Francois  Cf les paroles de hautes volee sur le site de Bide et Musique. Nul mais inoubliable.






Oh aller, ne me dites pas que vous non plus n'avez pas de telles pepites dans vos playlists...


----------



## bompi (10 Mars 2007)

Moi, c'&#233;tait pllut&#244;t les Rubettes, dans les ann&#233;es 70 : "Yeeeeeeeaaaaahhhh ! I can do it !"
&#192; l'&#233;poque j'&#233;tais minot, au fond de mon lit et je l'&#233;coutais &#224; la radio : pour ma gu&#233;rison on m'a offert les simples (celui-ci et "Sugar baby love").


----------



## freakstepper (10 Mars 2007)

Deux albums énormes quoique très différents

MuslimGauze: Lahore - Marseille

Why?: Elephant Eyelash (là c'est carrément une pépite à s'écouter de toute urgence!!!!)


----------



## kabeha (10 Mars 2007)

EtVlan a dit:


> Très bon choix... et tu en dis quoi?
> 
> Tu aimes?



J'ai mis trois   mes préférés (mais j'adore tout l'album)

Petit Codiac
Au bord du lac Bijou
La ballade de Jean Batailleur


----------



## IceandFire (10 Mars 2007)

fig. 5 a dit:


> La vérité si je mens, le bedroom-rock de Pravda vaut le tour (de Soyuz) ​



ils fesaient la première partie de placebo , mis a  part son look avec ses bandes sur les miches...


----------



## HmJ (11 Mars 2007)

bompi a dit:


> Moi, c'était pllutôt les Rubettes, dans les années 70 : "Yeeeeeeeaaaaahhhh ! I can do it !"
> À l'époque j'étais minot, au fond de mon lit et je l'écoutais à la radio : pour ma guérison on m'a offert les simples (celui-ci et "Sugar baby love").



Sugar baby love, sugar baby love, oooh ooh ooooh 






Mais ne manquez surtout pas la version de ce formidable film d'animation lance pour la campagne "no hiv, no aids".


----------



## MotOwn (11 Mars 2007)

La j'écoute une Vrai jolie album bien pensé, qui tourne pas en rond, en bref de la bonne musique qui change de la Brit Pop de BLUR


----------



## Chang (11 Mars 2007)

Le Think Tank de Blur, je l'avais achete parce que vraiment c'est pas cher les CDs ici (allez savoir pourquoi  ). 

J'en avais entendu parler dans Trax et je me suis dit "tiens ptet que Blur fais de la zik ecoutable maintenant" ... bon ben franchement, ils ont pas reinvente la pluie avec cet album. A ce jour, je sais pas ou est ce CD, et il ne manque pas ...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mars 2007)

Un peu d'électricité *ici*, un poil d'acoustique *là* en attendant la sortie du prochain album des Young Gods.


----------



## Luc G (11 Mars 2007)

Qu'est-ce que vous écoutez ? en fait un peu n'importe quoi  (comme genre, je n'ai pas dit comme qualité ) :

vendredi soir, un concert avec une chanteuse turque qui a autant d'humour que de voix, Senem Diyici et un guitariste jazz qui a les moyens : Alain Blessing. 
Samedi, j'ai acheté des disques et j'en ai écouté un : le dernier CD de Laurent Coq, très intéressant à mon goût.
Aujourd'hui, c'est pot-pourri, toujours sur mes achats de la veille : Baden Powell, musique mauritanienne, et maintenant Alexandre Thraraud jouant Couperin au piano.


----------



## Chang (11 Mars 2007)

Je viens de decouvrir l'album Steve Reich - Music For 18 Musicians.

Pas le genre de musique que j'ecoute au quotidien, mais il suffit d'un moment propice a ce genre minimal repetitif, entetant, doux et suave ... 

Bref, une bonne ecoute pour un dimanche gris mais pas trop froid, en attendant l'heure de l'apero ou on pourra se permettre un disque un peu plus rythme.


----------



## macarel (11 Mars 2007)

Luc G a dit:


> Qu'est-ce que vous écoutez ? en fait un peu n'importe quoi  (comme genre, je n'ai pas dit comme qualité ) :
> 
> vendredi soir, un concert avec une chanteuse turque qui a autant d'humour que de voix, Senem Diyici et un guitariste jazz qui a les moyens : Alain Blessing.
> 
> ...


----------



## CouleurSud (11 Mars 2007)

wormeyes a dit:


> Un peu d'&#233;lectricit&#233; *ici*, un poil d'acoustique *l&#224;* en attendant la sortie du prochain album des Young Gods.



Excellent ! Merci pour le lien. 

J'en &#233;tais rest&#233; &#224; l'in&#233;galable Only Heaven de 1995


----------



## Aurélie85 (11 Mars 2007)

Kraftwerk - Morgenspaziergang




ça colle parfait avec le temps de cet après-midi, le soleil qui chauffe mes joues, les oiseaux qui gazouillent, comme dans le morceau!

Parfait parfait.


----------



## bompi (11 Mars 2007)

Ach !! Le disque par lequel Kraftwerk est entr&#233; dans mon (si petit) univers et n'en est plus jamais ressorti depuis. En 1974, ce qui ne nous rajeunit pas, Donnerwetter !!

Aujourd'hui la musique &#233;tait plut&#244;t celle des ris des enfants, au soleil, avec le ballon de rugby de leur papito. Retour &#224; plus de zing boing pfffuiiiiiittt avec FSOL et une compilation de leurs diff&#233;rents simples "Teachings from the Electronic Brain".




C'est sympa et rappelle de fort bons souvenirs. Leur album "Lifeforms"
demeurant un des meilleurs des ann&#233;es 1990, je dirais.


----------



## fedo (11 Mars 2007)

ça faisait longtemps que j'avais pas entendu un groupe anglais vraiment enthousiasmant (OK je pousse un peu y a eu The Rakes et Gatchien).
Bromhead's jacket,




c'est énergique, mélodique et ça a ce côté britannique qui le différencie automatiquement d'un groupe US, canadien ou scandinave.


----------



## Luc G (12 Mars 2007)

macarel a dit:


> Luc G a dit:
> 
> 
> > Qu'est-ce que vous écoutez ? en fait un peu n'importe quoi  (comme genre, je n'ai pas dit comme qualité ) :
> ...



Ça m'arrive mais pas cette fois : en fait il y a eu un concert à Narbonne, un à Osseja (en Cerdagne) et un à Ille-sur-Tet : je me suis contenté de celui-là, c'était plus près  Mais, jazzèbre sévit assez souvent  aussi à Leucate au moment du festival et j'y vais quand je peux : les pique-nique musicaux au château de Leucate, c'est sympa.


----------



## Berthold (12 Mars 2007)

D'habitude je n'aime guère la musique teintée d'Hispanie, mais je dois avouer que celle-ci fait beaucoup de bien par où elle passe (les oreilles, bien sûr).






L'adagio est très connu, je crois qu'il a servi de base à une chanson connue (Sardou ?) ou en tout cas l'inspiration en était forte.


----------



## alèm (12 Mars 2007)

_en parlant d'hispanie, mes racines ib&#232;res m'ont tjs fait appr&#233;cier le Fandango du Padre Antonio Soler surtout la version interpr&#233;t&#233;e par Andreas Sta&#239;er o&#249; le fier h&#233;ritier de Haendel joue le plus fort possible (Soler fut form&#233; en partie par Scarlatti qui comme tout italien consid&#233;rait aussi le clavecin comme un instrument de percussions et ce fandango donne la possibilit&#233; du jeu &#224; l'italienne*)

et mes vraies racines me font aimer l'expression fadiste de mes camarades lusitaniens de Robe (une belle vision d'un fado qu'ils n'ont pas r&#233;ellement connu)


*il y a trois grandes mani&#232;res de toucher le clavecin : &#224; la fran&#231;aise (Couperin en ayant &#233;crit l'essence : un jeu calme et tr&#232;s d&#233;tach&#233;, &#233;l&#233;gant), &#224; l'allemande (un jeu brillant de contrepoints ins&#233;r&#233;s dans des danses fran&#231;aises et permettant l'ornementation virtuose) et l'italienne (d&#233;brid&#233;e et percussive)
_


----------



## bompi (12 Mars 2007)

pour le Fandango du Padre Soler. J'en ai deux versions : une d'Andreas Sta&#239;er [la m&#234;me que la tienne, p't'&#234;tre bien], que je pr&#233;f&#232;re &#224; la seconde, interpr&#233;t&#233;e par de Scott Ross. On a l'impression que le clavecin va entrer en fusion. D'une fa&#231;on g&#233;n&#233;rale, les pi&#232;ces de Soler sont d'une grande &#233;nergie et c'est assez revigorant.


----------



## Sim le pirate (12 Mars 2007)

La bande-son de ma matin&#233;e...


----------



## CouleurSud (12 Mars 2007)

La bande-son de bien des séquences du film qu'est mon existence


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2007)

J'ai repensé à lui parce en regardant les victoires de la musique samedi dernier et j'en ai pas trouvé un qui lui allait à la cheville même pas à l'orteil ... Et Bénébar a tout raflé ... je savais pas qu'il avait des idées ce mec, parce que son "dîner" et ben Dick Annegarn en a écrit un dix fois mieux ... tiens en parlant de Dick Annegarn ils ont fait un album en reprenant ces chansons mais zont pas réussis à être original .... M'enfin. 






Mr Thiéfaine vous me faîtes rire et penser en même temps, pleurer et respirer, la grande classe quoi


----------



## richard-deux (12 Mars 2007)

En ce moment le dernier album d'Erik Truffaz avec au chant Nya, Christophe (oui, le chanteur des années 60 70 et 80) et *Ed Harcourt* love: ).






J'ai un faible pour les les 5 titres qu'Ed Harcourt interprète mais c'est un très bon album.  

_Arkhangelsk_ est un album plus jazz que les précédents qui étaient plus world music.


----------



## CouleurSud (12 Mars 2007)

odr&#233;;4200546 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai repens&#233; &#224; lui parce en regardant les victoires de la musique samedi dernier et j'en ai pas trouv&#233; un qui lui allait &#224; la cheville m&#234;me pas &#224; l'orteil ... Et B&#233;n&#233;bar a tout rafl&#233; ... je savais pas qu'il avait des id&#233;es ce mec, parce que son "d&#238;ner" et ben Dick Annegarn en a &#233;crit un dix fois mieux ... tiens en parlant de Dick Annegarn ils ont fait un album en reprenant ces chansons mais zont pas r&#233;ussis &#224; &#234;tre original .... M'enfin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu as raison, odr&#233;. Il faut avoir des vrais rep&#232;res. Alors, comme tu dis, B&#233;nabar, &#224; c&#244;t&#233; du grand HF..., ou de Dick... :mouais:

Au fond je donnerais bien toute cette daube pr&#233;tentieuse pour le bon vieux "J'aime regarder les Filles" de Patrick Coutin

Bon, je retourne &#233;couter les Psychedelic Furs


----------



## la(n)guille (12 Mars 2007)

Finalement, je reste plut&#244;t dans les fondamentaux...

parce que quand m&#234;me, c'&#233;tait frais, c'&#233;tait dr&#244;le et surtout &#231;a mettait la patate...


----------



## macarel (12 Mars 2007)

Luc G a dit:


> Ça m'arrive mais pas cette fois : en fait il y a eu un concert à Narbonne, un à Osseja (en Cerdagne) et un à Ille-sur-Tet : je me suis contenté de celui-là, c'était plus près  Mais, jazzèbre sévit assez souvent  aussi à Leucate au moment du festival et j'y vais quand je peux : les pique-nique musicaux au château de Leucate, c'est sympa.



Eh bèn, peut-être à octobre alors, tu mettras une rose rouge?


----------



## CouleurSud (12 Mars 2007)

la(n)guille a dit:


> Finalement, je reste plutôt dans les fondamentaux...
> 
> parce que quand même, c'était frais, c'était drôle et surtout ça mettait la patate...



Alors là, respect, parce qu'il faut se souvenir de l'énorme choc que ça été pour tous ceux qui (comme moi) écoutaient Dr.Feelgood avec Lee Brilleaux (plus là) et Wilko Johnson, et aussi les Ramones et les Dolls. 

D'ailleurs, il y a un livre d'un grand de la critique rock qui vous dira mieux que moi quelle était la dimension des Pistols : Greil Marcus, _Lipstick Traces_. Une histoire secrète du vingtième siécle. Une rencontre improbable entre le Debord de l'IL et la dernière tournée des Pistols aux States


----------



## teo (12 Mars 2007)

Vous me donnez envie de le re écouter. Allez 
C'est l'album pour avoir la pêche, speeder sur un travail et éviter de taper sur ses collègues, son boss ou son client:
Ca draine l'énergie et le stress devient créatif car comme dit la(n)guille 





			
				la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> parce que quand même, c'était frais, c'était drôle et surtout ça mettait la patate...



Avec le mash-up *Ray of Gob* des Sex Pistols vs Madonna par Go Home Productions pour m'amuser avant de commencer  Ce dernier a d'ailleurs sorti un album en février


----------



## Nobody (12 Mars 2007)

Berthold a dit:


> D'habitude je n'aime guère la musique teintée d'Hispanie, mais je dois avouer que celle-ci fait beaucoup de bien par où elle passe (les oreilles, bien sûr).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Exact: la chanson "Je vais t'aimer". 
J'étais fou de ces paroles quand j'étais adolescent. Vous savez? Cette période où on ferait l'amour à un bahut breton?
 

Sinon, pour l'instant, je suis toute ouïe pour Marley et Tosh:


----------



## teo (12 Mars 2007)

Suite à une nouvelle sur macbidouille (et oui ), j'ai pu télécharger un concert de _The Arcade Fire_ à New York, en mp3. Je l'ai écouté une fois dans de mauvaises conditions et ne peut vraiment pas juger de la qualité pour l'instant, mais si certains apprécient ce groupe, foncez, certains concerts ne restent pas dispos longtemps sur le site de la NPR, la Radio national américaine. Et c'est légal, parfois, certains labels demandent le retrait du fichier (ne reste alors en général que le flux).
Pour les amateurs d'émission typiquement américaine, quelques podcasts pourront en satisfaire quelques uns, très surprenant ! 

A consulter régulièrement (on peut s'abonner à une newsletter).


----------



## da capo (12 Mars 2007)

sur le site de NPR, j'ai t&#233;l&#233;charg&#233; le concert de Cat Power&#8230; qualit&#233; assez passable.
je vais prendre le temps de l'&#233;couter plus attentivement.


----------



## teo (13 Mars 2007)

Arvo P&#228;rt - F&#252;r Alina
(repris dans un certain nombre de bandes originales de film)​
J'ai d&#233;couvert  Arvo P&#228;rt avec *Tabula Rasa* en 93 _(nonante-trois pour moi &#224; l'&#233;poque)_, c'&#233;tait terriblement froid et j'ai ador&#233;.

Ensuite, j'ai crois&#233; *Miserere* et enfin, &#224; l'occasion de la sortie de Gerry de Gus van Sant, *F&#252;r Alina*.

Ma connaissance technique musicale est nulle (j'&#233;tais largu&#233; quand il s'agissait de r&#233;pondre &#224; Rezba sur JS Bach dans cet - excellent fil  - de Docevil) mais j'aimerai juste essayer de dire qu'Arvo P&#228;rt exprime dans un autre registre ce que j'aime dans beaucoup de musiques &#233;lectroniques.

De multiples r&#233;p&#233;titions et variations sur un th&#232;me, souvent unique. J'ai souvent du mal &#224; expliquer &#224; certaines personnes de mon entourage pourquoi j'aime tant les diff&#233;rents _Chtoumpa Chtoumpa_, _Bouffta Bouffta_, _Krippproou Krippproou_ des uns et des autres. La qualit&#233; transversale de ces musiques (leur niveau de qualit&#233; n'est pas &#224; essayer de comparer, ce n'est pas le but), c'est ce qu'elles produisent toutes sur mon cerveau, quelles &#233;motions, quels chemins elles me font prendre: elles stimulent mon imagination, exacerbent mes sensations. Arv&#246; Part (et Philip Glass) m'ont permis de d&#233;composer &#224; leur &#233;coute, de ralentir le rythme et de mieux comprendre les effets de ces sensations.

Je peux bosser en &#233;coutant de la techno en boucle, je peux faire de m&#234;me en &#233;coutant *Alina*: r&#233;sultat identique: la r&#233;p&#233;tition appelle la concentration, je rentre dans mon petit monde et le temps est aboli: le travail peut se faire, je ne suis plus d&#233;rang&#233;.
Quand je suis en soir&#233;e, le temps est vite aboli aussi: la musique p&#233;trit mon cerveau et la seule chose qui est tangible, c'est le plaisir qui surgit de ces r&#233;p&#233;titions et variations.

J'ai pu faire l'exp&#233;rience ces derniers 10 jours _in vivo_ chez moi, dans le m&#233;tro et en soir&#233;e, avec Paul Kalbrenner et son *Gebr&#252;nn Gebr&#252;nn*: la stimulation est imm&#233;diate, c'est une acc&#233;l&#233;ration de la production d'id&#233;es, l'envie de prendre la tablette graphique, le carnet de note, &#233;crire ou travailler des images, ou me concentrer sur mon pouls qui s'acc&#233;l&#232;re ou sur ce gar&#231;on qui danse en face de moi. Concentration imm&#233;diate et stimulation. Un canevas se forme, la toile se tisse, les id&#233;es se d&#233;m&#234;lent, des images viennent.

C'est grave docteur ? :love:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2007)

IceandFire a dit:


> ils fesaient la première partie de placebo , mis a  part son look avec ses bandes sur les miches...



c'est toujours cela


----------



## IceandFire (13 Mars 2007)

certes


----------



## naas (13 Mars 2007)

teo a dit:


> ...c'est grave docteur ? :love:


Oh que non !
Ecoute fratres ou spiegel im spiegel et festina lente tous sur l'album FRATRES (emi classics) album avec 4 bougies sur un fond marron / ambres
c'est de toute beauté


----------



## IceandFire (13 Mars 2007)

Allez Miossec...:style:....l'&#233;treinte....


----------



## wip (13 Mars 2007)

teo a dit:


> C'est grave docteur ? :love:


Non, c'est excellent !! :love:

Quand on arrive &#224; exprimer comme toi ce qu'on ressent sur la musique &#233;lectronique, c'est que tout est clair dans notre esprit .
Cette musique nous abruti certes d'un cot&#233; (faut nous voir danser... ), mais d'un autre cot&#233;, elle lib&#232;re dans notre cerveau une &#233;nergie cr&#233;atrice, et il est vrai, une facult&#233; &#224; nous concentrer beaucoup plus facilement.
Je peux tr&#232;s bien jouir en &#233;coutant de la techno, avoir de tr&#232;s grosses doses de plaisir, jusqu'&#224; en pleurer de bonheur :loveattention, je vois d&#233;j&#224; les mauvaises langues se ramener, j'ai arr&#234;t&#233; les substances illicites depuis un petit moment d&#233;j&#224; ...).

Enfin bref, l'important, c'est que c'est bon, utile pour ceux qui arrivent &#224; appr&#233;cier, et que c'est pas dangereux .

Et quand on me parle de r&#233;p&#233;tition dans la techno, &#231;a me rapelle un groupe que j'ai connu en 1992, Horizon 222 avec l'album Through The Round Window . Un must d'ambiance et de rythme... :love:

EDIT: P'tain *Naas*, t'aurais pu pr&#233;venir !!


----------



## Sim le pirate (13 Mars 2007)

naas a dit:


> Oh que non !
> Ecoute fratres ou spiegel im spiegel et festina lente tous sur l'album FRATRES (emi classics) album avec 4 bougies sur un fond marron / ambres
> c'est de toute beauté



Pas mieux !    Fratres (la piste) est juste incroyable...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2007)

richarddeux a dit:


> En ce moment le dernier album d'Erik Truffaz avec au chant Nya, Christophe (oui, le chanteur des années 60 70 et 80) et *Ed Harcourt* love: ).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bon. Ben merci pour l'idée ! il est vraiment excellent. J'ai tellement écouté the walk of the giant turtle, qu'il reste encore mieux classé que celui-ci dans mon classement personnel, mais je suis convaincu que ça peut changer 

Merci encore.


----------



## hegemonikon (14 Mars 2007)

C'est beau l'amour qui rend con :love:


----------



## Chang (14 Mars 2007)

> Je peux très bien jouir en écoutant de la techno, avoir de très grosses doses de plaisir, jusqu'à en pleurer de bonheur



Oh que oui, et que c bon ... j'en redemande encore


----------



## alèm (14 Mars 2007)

_petite surprise ce matin, petit mail d'un vieux pote ami&#233;nois et son album en &#233;coute sur Cd ou sur iTunes Store&#8230;
_


----------



## richard-deux (14 Mars 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4201682 a dit:
			
		

> Bon. Ben merci pour l'idée ! il est vraiment excellent. J'ai tellement écouté the walk of the giant turtle, qu'il reste encore mieux classé que celui-ci dans mon classement personnel, mais je suis convaincu que ça peut changer
> 
> Merci encore.



Je ne connais d'Erik Trffaz, l'album live _Face A Face_ que j'avais apprécié mais qui n'avait rien de style Jazz (ou très peu).  

J'ai acheté l'album _Arkhangelsk_ plus pour les chansons d'Ed Harcourt que pour ErikTruffaz.

Mais finalement, j'aime bien ce disque et je vais voir pour découvrir les albums précédents.


----------



## CouleurSud (14 Mars 2007)

richarddeux a dit:


> En ce moment le dernier album d'Erik Truffaz avec au chant Nya, Christophe (oui, le chanteur des années 60 70 et 80) et *Ed Harcourt* love: ).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Merci. Je découvre grâce à toi Erik Truffaz dont j'avais pourtant entendu parler depuis longtemps. 

Et il y a effectivement Christophe dans ce disque, chanteur aussi des années 90 et 2000. C'est un dandy, un vrai. Et puis un ami d'Alan Vega (de Suicide, c'est tout dire). Pour ceux qui penserait que ce n'est qu'un chanteur pour minettes, je conseille _Comme si la Terre Penchait  _


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2007)

Dans la m&#234;me veine (enfin selon moi) vous pouvez aussi jeter une oreille sur Julien Lourau, &#231;a devrait vous plaire assur&#233;ment.
Et notamment, son album Gambit.


----------



## IceandFire (14 Mars 2007)

tiens je vais passer l'apr&#232;s midi et la soir&#233;e pour son concert avec stephane belmondo :love: ce superbe trompettiste de jazz et surtout un ami


----------



## naas (14 Mars 2007)

j'aime bien arcade fire (ah bon &#231;a se voit    )
n'ayant pu obtenir de places de concert (vendus en 34 secondes sur ticket master, j'ai un copain qui a reussi &#224; les voir  bouhhh pas juste ) je me rabat sur l'album de toute beaut&#233;, d'une profondeur nouvelle pour ce groupe

je vous conseille chaudement cet album qui pour ma part poss&#232;de beaucoup de morceaux &#224;


----------



## Chang (14 Mars 2007)

> Dans la même veine (enfin selon moi) vous pouvez aussi jeter une oreille sur Julien Lourau, ça devrait vous plaire assurément.



Julien Loureau - City Boom Boom


----------



## Luc G (14 Mars 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4202832 a dit:
			
		

> Dans la même veine (enfin selon moi) vous pouvez aussi jeter une oreille sur Julien Lourau, ça devrait vous plaire assurément.
> Et notamment, son album Gambit.



Un bel album, c'est sûr. 

Pour Truffaz, je l'ai vu quelques fois par ici (entre autres avec Nya) : ce n'est peut-être pas le jazz que je préfère mais c'est quand même très bon et Truffaz est très intéressant, en particulier par sa curiosité à regarder autour de lui pour trouver son inspiration, qualité qu'il partage avec quelques autres musiciens européens et que j'aime bien.

Sinon, pour rester dans le jazz mais peut-être moins "public", j'ai sur mon bureau un CD d'Ellery Eskelin : Ten en sextet pour une fois et pas en trio (bien que son trio fétiche soit inclus dans le sextet). L'album, un peu différent de sa veine habituelle, est aussi bon sinon meilleur que ce que j'ai déjà entendu de lui (et j'ai toujours tout trouvé tout bon ). Alors pour ceux qui sont un peu curieux, jetez un oeil sur ce grand monsieur


----------



## Dead head (14 Mars 2007)

Bonjour.

Ci-dessous, ma _play list_, tr&#232;s orient&#233;e, ou plus exactement ce que j'ai &#233;cout&#233; le plus ces derniers mois.

Ce que j'aime chez le Grateful Dead, c'est la surprise. Groupe de sc&#232;ne d&#233;veloppant des jams &#224; tous ses concerts, le Dead pouvait &#234;tre capable du pire comme du meilleur, de l'insignifiant (ainsi que &#231;a a &#233;t&#233; dit bien plus haut) comme du passionnant voire du "jamais &#233;cout&#233;, jamais entendu". C'&#233;tait le "prix" de la sinc&#233;rit&#233; et de la spontan&#233;it&#233;. Les musiciens arriv&#233;s sur sc&#232;ne, le public arriv&#233; dans la salle, personne ne savait ce qui allait se passer, et d&#233;j&#224; cela &#233;tait excitant. Le Dead &#233;tait un groupe de rock jouant comme un orchestre de jazz.

Le soir o&#249; l'esprit &#233;tait l&#224;, hummm, la musique du Dead &#233;tait vraiment unique, allant du rock au country, du blue grass au blues, du _psych&#233;d&#233;lique_ &#224; ce que j'appellerais du _free rock_ (comme on parle de free jazz &#8212; d'ailleurs, Jerry Garcia, guitariste du groupe, a jou&#233; avec Ornette Coleman, celui qui a popularis&#233; la notion de free jazz en 1959/1960).


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2007)

Benjamin a dit:


> Apr&#232;s quelques discussions cette semaine sur le devenir de ce sujet, sur son remplacement annonc&#233; par "Coup de c&#339;ur...", il peut &#234;tre bon de lui laisser poursuivre son chemin.
> 
> Cette version 3 venant de fermer, j'invite donc qui de droit &#224; en cr&#233;er la suivante, v 4.0. En n'oubliant pas de rappeler, d&#232;s le message liminaire, que *KM ne doit pas recueillir syst&#233;matiquement le simple titre ou la simple pochette abandonn&#233;e du dernier morceau &#233;cout&#233;, mais faire d&#233;couvrir, partager la musique que l'on appr&#233;cie. Ce qui passe, au moins, par un message enrichi de quelques lignes* (...)



&#199;a fait toujours plaisir de voir que les gens ne tombent pas syst&#233;matiquement dans la facilit&#233; qui consiste &#224; ne pas lire ce qu'on attend d'eux comme contribution&#8230;

merci


----------



## Burzum (14 Mars 2007)

Heureusement que je suis là pour sauver vos oreilles de la mièvrerie musicle ambiante  :






indus > power-electro/ bruitisme

Mais que serait le monde de la musique si Roger Karmanik nexistait pas ? Non content de diriger lun des meilleurs lables indus/ambient qui soit, Cold Meat Industry, lhomme se paie en plus le luxe dêtre à la tête dun des projets indus bruitiste les plus excitants de notre époque. Plus rythmée et enrichie de samples, sa musique a un côté plus accessible que des projets comme Merzbow, Con-Dom ou Daniel Mensche . Contrairement à ces derniers, Karmanik laisse une petite place à un minimum de ce qui de loin peut vaguement ressembler à un reste de mélodie, ce qui donne à ses morceaux une véritable atmosphère plus subtile et plus violente quun simple mur de bruit. Innerwar est lun des albums les plus sauvages de Brighter death now. Beaucoup moins ambient que Pain in progress ou Necrose Evangelicum, cest toutes les angoisses de lhumanité (inceste, pédophilie, guerre, meurtre, haine) qui sont ici vomies sous forme dun magma de grincements, de bruits et de samples déformés. Les titres sont généralement rythmés par une boîte à rythmes alourdie et déformée par une quantité impressionnante deffets qui se pare ensuite de couches de bruits, de voix trafiquées et de sons déformés qui explosent en un apocalypse sonore terrifiant et dune intensité à couper le souffle. Un chef-duvre dindus bruitiste.

http://www.gutsofdarkness.com/god/objet.php?objet=2289


----------



## yvos (14 Mars 2007)

c'est la f&#234;te au garage :style:


----------



## alèm (14 Mars 2007)

Luc G a dit:


> Sinon, pour rester dans le jazz mais peut-être moins "public", j'ai sur mon bureau un CD d'Ellery Eskelin : Ten en sextet pour une fois et pas en trio (bien que son trio fétiche soit inclus dans le sextet). L'album, un peu différent de sa veine habituelle, est aussi bon sinon meilleur que ce que j'ai déjà entendu de lui (et j'ai toujours tout trouvé tout bon ). Alors pour ceux qui sont un peu curieux, jetez un oeil sur ce grand monsieur



_ça fait un mois qu'il laisse hebdomadairement un message sur ma boite mail et (aussi sur mon répondeur) pour que je lui envoie les photos promises, j'suis trop naze !_ :rose::rose::rose:


----------



## teo (14 Mars 2007)

naas a dit:


> j'aime bien arcade fire (ah bon ça se voit    )
> n'ayant pu obtenir de places de concert (vendus en 34 secondes sur ticket master, j'ai un copain qui a reussi à les voir  bouhhh pas juste ) je me rabat sur l'album de toute beauté, d'une profondeur nouvelle pour ce groupe
> 
> je vous conseille chaudement cet album qui pour ma part possède beaucoup de morceaux à




Un autre concert, au cas où tu aurais zappé mon message sans doute pas celui que tu voulais mais bon  ça peut toujours faire du bien


----------



## naas (14 Mars 2007)

ohhhh merci 
vi celui l&#224; je en l'avais pas vu, merci 
sur you tube il y quelques vid&#233;os de david bowie avec arcade fire aussi, bon c'est qualit&#233; you tube mais cest sympa a voir 
c'est tr&#232;s &#233;trange comme bowie est toujours dans les bons coups
bowie comme bowie


----------



## Chang (15 Mars 2007)

Le dernier album de Gabriel Ananda : Bambusbeats, sur Karmarouge Records.

Je le connaissais pour sa house pas toujours folichone mais parfois bien sentie, mais jamais a vous faire dresser les poils de plaisir.

Alors que la il debarque avec un album a la tendance minimale (a croire que pour etre ecoute faut en faire), aux rythmes tres bien ficeles et aux nappes superbes. Entre techno, jazz et funk, y'en a pour tous les gouts sur cet album.

Personellement ca me parle plus que les albums des Trentemoller et compagnie, car plus rythme, dancefloor sans verser dans le deroulement de bpm au kilometre.


----------



## richard-deux (15 Mars 2007)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Merci. Je découvre grâce à toi Erik Truffaz dont j'avais pourtant entendu parler depuis longtemps.
> 
> Et il y a effectivement Christophe dans ce disque, chanteur aussi des années 90 et 2000. C'est un dandy, un vrai. Et puis un ami d'Alan Vega (de Suicide, c'est tout dire). Pour ceux qui penserait que ce n'est qu'un chanteur pour minettes, je conseille _Comme si la Terre Penchait  _



Il a sur iTunes Store 3 chansons inédites dont 1 de Christophe, 1 d'Ed Harcourt et une reprise de Gainsbourg (instrumental) par Erik Truffaz.  

Il y a sur ce site le Making Of de l'album ou ici en téléchargement direct (Quicktime 177Mo).

La vidéo dure 26 minutes.  

[YOUTUBE]JVs-_-qDJCE[/YOUTUBE]

Vidéo extrait Making Of: Ed Harcourt & Erik Truffaz = Snake Charmer Man :love:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (15 Mars 2007)

Soul Position, with RJ(D2) and Al, 2006.







_Un très bon petit LP de Hip Hop, qui me fait passer la pilule du dernier RJD2 très décevant. _

_Personne encore pour le dernier Amon Tobin? _


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> _Personne encore pour le dernier Amon Tobin? _



après ma partie de Splinter Cell


----------



## Max London (15 Mars 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> _Personne encore pour le dernier Amon Tobin? _



Tiens, ce bon vieux brésilien passe à Bruxelles...je me tate


----------



## doudou83 (15 Mars 2007)

Hello boys and girls !!    Alors moi je suis sorti un peu des cd et vinyls de collec pour les ondes FM. Entre autre DJ Zebra sur OUI FM pour le Z&#233;bramix que l'on trouve en Podcast sur l'ITUNESSSS .Pour les amateurs de bootleg et mashup .Je trouve perso que cela est assez bien fait .  Cela change 1 peu nan !!!!!


----------



## yvos (15 Mars 2007)

Max London a dit:


> Tiens, ce bon vieux br&#233;silien passe &#224; Bruxelles...je me tate




...dire que je l'ai vu en 1996 dans un pauvre hangar picard avec 15 personnes dans la salle  :style:

en ce moment, _I'm losing my edge, LCD Soundsystem_
cheers!


----------



## bompi (16 Mars 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> _Personne encore pour le dernier Amon Tobin? _


J'attends qu'il soit _de nouveau_ sur eMusic [il l'était, il a été enlevé, il reviendra ]
Je n'ai donc pris que le simple. Et il est très bien, d'ailleurs.

En ce moment, c'est Shuffle, donc il y a :

*Pete Namlook & Richie Hawtin* "From Within" (électro-ambient de bonne facture où. malheureusement, Pete Namlook a pris le pas sur Richie Hawtin, _damn !_) ;
un petit *Cabaret Voltaire*, pour l'hygiène, "Exterminating Angel" (sur leur ultime album) ;
"Cascade" de *FSOL*, magnifique titre électro-machinchose, titre introductif du très-formidable "Lifeforms", dans de multiples versions ;
"Alaska Melting" de *Monolake / Robert Hencke*, très bon titre de électro-bidule, une bonne pulsation, présente mais pas envahissante, de la house de boudoir, ou de fauteuil-club, quoi ;
"The Persuader Theme" de *John Barry*, chopé sur la compilation extramidable de *Fila Brazilia*, "Another late night" ; l'un des meilleurs génériques de série _ever_ ; même une des mélodies les plus chouettes que j'aie jamais eue dans les esgourdes ;
"Little Fluffy Clouds", de *The Orb*, on ne présente plus mais on l'écoute toujours ; groovy, planant, malin, avec des échantillons de classe ; bref, le pied, toujours ;
"Ali click [Trance Mix / The Grid]" du brillant *Eno* ; ça aussi, ça pulse bien, une version populaire de la musique bricolée du gars *Eno*, ça pourrait même aller sur un dancefloor, je dirais ;
"Me and my ego" de *Marc Moulin*, extrait de son dernier album "I am you", très-excellent disque de jazz teinté d'électronique, chaud, moelleux et électro à la fois ;
"Tokyo Mix" de *Scanner + Tonne*, album "Sound Polaroids" ; ça, c'est carrément sublime, une musique faite de bruits, d'ondes radio et de capture de GSM, chaînes de radio etc. ; d'une grande mélancolie, c'est vraiment l'illustration de la solitude et du vide dans les grandes métropoles, une solitude noyée d'ondes et d'images ; cela ne ressemble à rien d'autre et prend, doucement, à l'estomac ; autre titre conseillé, la musique de *Scanner* pour la _Salle des départs_ de l'hôpital de Garches, là encore très mélancolique mais pudique, à l'image de ce que veut être cet endroit ;
et puis plein d'autres choses mais ça commence à faire long.


----------



## teo (16 Mars 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> (...)
> _Personne encore pour le dernier Amon Tobin? _



J'ai encore presque tout à découvrir du monsieur, mais après avoir écouté quelques albums, c'est comme Sigur Ros: je m'ennuie terriblement :sleep: 
Un peu comme pendant son concert au Bataclan (il y a deux ans je crois). Je désepère de ne pas comprendre ce qu'il fait. Bon, on va _persévérer_  

Là, une répétition avant une hypothétique soirée au Studio Galande:

The Rocky Horror Picture Show, la BO du film :hosto: :afraid: 



​

_Edit: Bonne chose aussi ce matin en plus: le nouveau podcast Bontempi Radio Köln de littlePixel ou en dl direct ici. Il fête son premier anniversaire 
Y'a un bout de discours d'un Prime anglais sur le départ, du OMD et Enola Gay, pour cadrer l'ambiance _


----------



## maousse (16 Mars 2007)

J'ai pass&#233; la soir&#233;e &#224; &#233;couter &#231;a. &#199;a m'a mis de bonne humeur.  Du rock bruyant comme en faisaient des groupes des ann&#233;es 80, rempli de whohohooho sur un riff de guitare dont on fait r&#233;sonner la derni&#232;re note, avec solo de synth&#233; &#224; la suite. C'est bon, &#231;a d&#233;borde de bi&#232;re, de boue, et les paroles sont de la po&#233;sie de stand &#224; merguez &#224; la foire aux bestiaux du coin. Du grand art.



> she looked just like a baby bird, all new and wet and trying to light a Parliament
> he quoted her some poetry, he's Tennyson in denim and sheepskin.
> he looked a lot like Izzy Stradlin.
> they started kissing when the nurses took off their IVs,
> ...


----------



## HmJ (16 Mars 2007)

Aller, un peu de bon vieux rock'n'roll bien viril  : le DVD de la tournee du Boss, Bruce Springsteen, est tout simplement fabuleuse ! C'est vraiment la version de Barcelone que je prefere, meme si le concert de New York vaut le coup d'oeil et d'oreille (au passage, ce concert de NYC est malheureusement un des rares qui soit zone !!! )






Pour les fans qui veulent se faire une idee de l'ambiance, un video clip dispo sur iTMS vaut vraiment le coup : *Waiting On A Sunny Day* reprend la version du DVD, avec de temps en temps des flashback de moments forts du concert. Ce type est vraiment un monstre de talent. Il faut savoir qu'il va bientot froler la soixantaine, et pourtant ses concerts son tout le temps de tailles sur la longueur, car il ne veut jamais decevoir ses fans : on ne reste pas sur sa faim avec Bruce ! 

Attention a ceux qui croiraient que ce n'est qu'un nationaliste de plus qui chante la gloire de l'Amerique : penchez-vous sur les textes, vous verrez qu'il ne s'agit pas de cela. Cet auteur compositeur interprete essaie juste de retranscrire dans ces chansons la grandeur de la vie quotidienne. Au passage, apres s'etre insurge contre le candidat Reagan qui avait recupere son celebre *Born in The U.S.A.* mais en ayant toujours pris le soin de rester neutre sur le terrain politique, il a brise son voeu en appelant a voter contre Bush en 2004.


----------



## Chang (16 Mars 2007)

> _Personne encore pour le dernier Amon Tobin? _



Disons qu'on se lasse vite du monsieur. J'ai ete tres fan, puis ca m'a ennuye. Tous ces albums se ressemblent, et meme si il est balaise en creation d'ambiance, a la longue on change de CDs. Donc a moins qu'il ait evolue, je vois pas pourquoi j'irai ecouter son dernier opus.


----------



## IceandFire (16 Mars 2007)

bon dave quand est-ce que tu nous en sors un nouveau aussi bon...? :love:


----------



## CouleurSud (16 Mars 2007)

Heldon a &#233;t&#233; form&#233; en 1974 par Richard Pinhas. _Al&#233;teia_ est le deuxi&#232;me disque de Heldon. Dans le premier, _Gu&#233;rilla &#233;lectrique_, on peut entendre Deleuze (qui &#233;tait un ami de Pinhas. Il le cite dans son livre sur Bacon, _Logique de la sensation)_ r&#233;citer un texte de Nietzsche, "Le voyageur". Pinhas est vraiment un pr&#233;curseur. Avec Neu !, Kraftwerk et Tangerine Dream, il est le premier &#224; jouer sur synth&#233;tiseur (notamment les inoubliables ARP). Mais ce qui distingue sa musique, c'est une tonalit&#233; sombre, urbaine, violente et libertaire.

Au d&#233;but des ann&#233;es 2000, il reforme Heldon en collaboration avec Maurice G. Dantec et Norman Spinrad. Trois albums sortent de cette rencontre : _Le Plan_, _The Life and death of Mary Zorn_ et _Le Pli_.

Le pus abouti des albums d'Heldon me semble &#234;tre I_nterface_ (1978 avec Fran&#231;ois Auger et Patrick Gauthier). Mais _Al&#233;teia _contient un vrai joyau : _In the Wake of King Fripp, _hommage &#224; vous voyez qui_.

_R. Pinhas vient de sortir _Melatron_ (enfin presque, octobre 2006). Toujours dans la m&#234;me Veine


----------



## richard-deux (16 Mars 2007)

teo a dit:


> J'ai encore presque tout à découvrir du monsieur, mais après avoir écouté quelques albums, c'est comme Sigur Ros: je m'ennuie terriblement :sleep:
> Un peu comme pendant son concert au Bataclan (il y a deux ans je crois). Je désepère de ne pas comprendre ce qu'il fait. Bon, on va _persévérer_



Le dernier Amon Tobin est Magnifique.  

J'avoue que j'ai été surpris en écoutant le morceau d'ouverture de l'album "Foley Room" avec piano et violon. 
La surprise est confirmée tout le long du disque. 

J'aime beaucoup le titre Esther's avec piano et guitare, les quelques morceaux psychédéliques (Keep Your Distance, Ever Falling, Straight Psyche) mais aussi les morceaux aériens (The killer's vanilla, Horsefish). 

En revanche, je suis un peu  moins convaincu par les morceaux n'utilisant que des rythmiques (Kitchen Sink, Foley Room) car c'est du Amon Tobin déjà entendu. 




Je recommande chaudement le drenier opus d'Amon Tobin.


----------



## julrou 15 (16 Mars 2007)

Salut,


en ce moment, je réécoute Jamiroquai. 
C'est vraiment énorme. Sa musique est un mélange de funk et d'électro, et ça donne vraiment envie de bouger. Je vous le conseille (ou re-conseille ).

Sinon, j'ai aussi découvert Mika. C'est vraiment bien aussi. C'est de la pop entrainante, et ça a un petit air avec les Scissor Sisters. Ses montées dans les aigus ne vous laisseront pas indifférents . Vraiment un album à écouter.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2007)

Idéal pour une fin de semaine en roue libre, *Mysteries* de Portishead.  

Un *nouvel album*, bientôt?


----------



## la(n)guille (16 Mars 2007)

sinon, moi j'aime bien (et pourtant il m'a fallu un peu de temps) &#231;a :






Juste ce qu'il faut de son, des rythmes simples, peu de fioritures... QUE DU BON!


----------



## macarel (16 Mars 2007)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> 
> en ce moment, je réécoute Jamiroquai.
> ...



Si tu aime ce genre de musique (Scissor sisters), essaie d'écouter "The Sparks":love:
C'est assez vieux, mais très bien. Les Rita Mitsouko ont travaillez avec eux aussi si mes souvenirs sont bons (ce qui n'est pas forcément le cas )


----------



## CouleurSud (16 Mars 2007)

macarel a dit:


> Si tu aime ce genre de musique (Scissor sisters), essaie d'écouter "The Sparks":love:
> C'est assez vieux, mais très bien. Les Rita Mitsouko ont travaillez avec eux aussi si mes souvenirs sont bons (ce qui n'est pas forcément le cas )



Bravo, tu m'as grillé sur les Sparks, macarel. 

C'est exatement ce que j'aurais aimé dire. Mika, ce n'est pas tant une résurrection de F. Mercury ou des Scissor Sisters, mais bien plutôt celle des frères Ron et Mael Russel.

Moi, j'aime bien écouter encore _Kimono My House_.


----------



## Chang (16 Mars 2007)

La(n)guille >> je ne peux que dire  ... Plastikman de son vrai nom Richie Hawtin est un grand monsieur de la musique electronique, toujours a la recherche de novueaux concepts. Il a toujours ete dans le minimalisme, et cela bien avant la vague actuelle, avec son label +8. En tant que dj il m'a mis de grosses claques aussi. Il y a le dernier mix CD Transitions qui est sortit il y a maintenant un peu plus d'un an qui est un vrai bijou (comme tous les precedents d'ailleurs  ) ...

Si tu aimes ce qu'il fait tu devrais essayer de regarder du cote de Ricardo Villalobos, son compere en mix maintenant, un chilien aux musiques aussi eclatees que sa personne en fin de soiree.


----------



## IceandFire (16 Mars 2007)

mon nouvel ami...:style:....
http://phobos.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewAlbum?id=213173092&s=143442


----------



## bompi (17 Mars 2007)

la(n)guille a dit:


> sinon, moi j'aime bien (et pourtant il m'a fallu un peu de temps) ça :
> 
> Juste ce qu'il faut de son, des rythmes simples, peu de fioritures... QUE DU BON!


Tu devrais alors aimer Consumed :






que, personnellement, je trouve encore meilleur.


----------



## macarel (17 Mars 2007)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Bravo, tu m'as grillé sur les Sparks, macarel.
> 
> C'est exatement ce que j'aurais aimé dire. Mika, ce n'est pas tant une résurrection de F. Mercury ou des Scissor Sisters, mais bien plutôt celle des frères Ron et Mael Russel.
> 
> Moi, j'aime bien écouter encore _Kimono My House_.



Mon favorit est Propaganda (Avec e.a.: "Bon Voyage", "Achoo" et surtout "Never Turn Your Back to Mother Earth") :love: , je l'avais en vinyl, malheureusement il a péri dans l'innondation de '99


----------



## CouleurSud (19 Mars 2007)

Il me semble que cet album travaille un important courant musical qui va de Eno, Bowie (la trilogie berlinoise) &#224; Sonic Youth et Labradford. Form&#233; par Michael Rother (guitare ) et Klaus Dinger (batterie, ancien de Kraftwerk), Neu! se d&#233;cale d'embl&#233;e de la (riche) production allemande du d&#233;but des 70's par un ton plus rock, plus dur, plus urbain, mais tout aussi exp&#233;rimental. Eno dira : "j'&#233;tais un grand fan de Kraftwerk, Cluster, Harmonia, mais je trouvais par dessus tout le premier Neu ! immens&#233;ment merveilleux". Cet album est produit par Conny Plank, artisan inoubliable de ce qui s'est pr&#233;sent&#233; de mieux &#224; l'&#233;poque (notamment Can). 
Tous les albums de Neu! sont, &#224; mon sens, &#224; &#233;couter. Le deuxi&#232;me (_Neu! 2_) est un peu in&#233;gal, mais le troisi&#232;me, (_Neu ! 75_) est leur plus abouti.


----------



## la(n)guille (19 Mars 2007)

bompi a dit:


> Tu devrais alors aimer Consumed :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



en effet, j'aime aussi...  :love:


----------



## KARL40 (19 Mars 2007)

Toujours sur les albums des Mexicains de TIJUANA NO !






avec une reprise de "Spanish Bombs" des CLASH :love:


----------



## teo (19 Mars 2007)

*Lifeforms EP* de Future Sound Of London

Ambient speed&#233;e ou tech ralentie, ces gaillards nous l&#226;chaient une petite bombe avec ce CD l&#224;... &#231;a changeait pas mal des premiers morceaux &#233;lectrocut&#233;s de Prodigy que j'adorais aussi, dans un autre genre (mon pr&#233;f&#233;r&#233;: _Charly_ !!!!)

Je me rappelle toujours cette vid&#233;o de _Lifeforms_ sur un CD SVM Mac, avec une des premi&#232;res versions de QuickTime (et son icone bariol&#233;e). Images pixellis&#233;es sur un &#233;cran 15 pouces, mais c'&#233;tait une bombe multimedia avec son proc 68040 &#224; 33Mhz  

Ces ambiances &#233;tranges me rendaient r&#234;veurs... les images de synth&#232;ses aussi  Malheureusement pas retrouv&#233;es sur YouTube  on peut en voir de petits bouts sur le site du groupe dans la partie multimedia mais c'est vraiment par _petits_ bouts 




_Merci &#224; Bompi pour m'avoir remis l'eau &#224; la bouche _


----------



## wip (20 Mars 2007)

teo a dit:


> *Lifeforms EP* de Future Sound Of London
> 
> Ambient speedée ou tech ralentie, ces gaillards nous lâchaient une petite bombe avec ce CD là... ça changeait pas mal des premiers morceaux électrocutés de Prodigy que j'adorais aussi, dans un autre genre (mon préféré: _Charly_ !!!!)
> 
> ...



J'ai recherché le CD en vain, mais je m'en souviens très bien


----------



## rezba (20 Mars 2007)

Y'en a qui ne connaissent pas videocodezone, visiblement... 

Pourtant, c'est pratique, y'a des liens formatés pour coller de partout.

Il ne manque plus que les balises ubb...

Enfin, voila Lifeforms...


----------



## Nobody (20 Mars 2007)

rezba a dit:


> Y'en a qui ne connaissent pas videocodezone, visiblement...
> 
> Pourtant, c'est pratique, y'a des liens formatés pour coller de partout.
> 
> ...



Je voudrais voir ça mais il me manque un plugin et pas moyen de savoir ce qu'il faut installer...  

Merci anticipé pour votre aide que je prévois imminente, inconditionnelle et pertinente.


----------



## Burzum (20 Mars 2007)

Il y a bientôt 15 ans séteignaient les Béruriers Noirs et avec eux une certaine jeunesse alternative qui sinsurgeait contre les violences policières vis-à-vis des étrangers, pensait pouvoir contrer la marche du Front National, croyait à la fraternité entre les racesbien avant que les cités ne deviennent des ghettos aux mains dune poignée de dealers, que Le Pen néjecte Jospin des électionsEn ce temps là, les keupons étaient rois et les Bérus renouvelaient les clichés du genre par une attitude et une provocation proche du cirque et un son nouveau. Fini le classique basse-batterie-guitare, nos lascars optèrent pour une formule plus minimale encore, une boîte à rythmes à deux balles, une guitare sale, accompagnée de temps à autre dun saxo narquois et grinçant, comme lhumour des textes. En effet, derrière le nez rouge, le théâtre guignol sombre et les rimes drôles, faciles, ce sont les cicatrices dune certaine jeunesse qui sont ici évoquées de façon douce-amère. Révolte naïve ? Peut-être bien, mais dans le rythme et le délire, même les troubles semblent moins péniblescest ainsi que les morceaux des Bérus sont devenus des classiques, loin de la gravité affectée des NTM, des Minister AMER qui prendront la relève, lhumour noir de Vive le feu, La Mère Noël, LEmpereur Tomato-Ketchup, 'Il tua son petit frère' et autres na pas pris une ride. En 1999, pour les dix ans de cette disparition, une compile qui en pas moins de 21 titres décline la folie Bérurier Noir sous toutes ses formes. Beaucoup de nostalgie et une énergie intacte, autrement dit un disque indispensable en attendant de reconstituer sa collection complèteElle est paf, la girafe, il a bu, le zébu, il est plein, le caouin, il est rond, le didon, cuuuuuuulte !

http://www.gutsofdarkness.com/god/objet.php?objet=3836


----------



## bompi (20 Mars 2007)

Je suis toujours &#233;tonn&#233; par la rapidit&#233; &#224; devenir amn&#233;sique. Bient&#244;t on va imaginer que les cit&#233;s n'&#233;taient pas _d&#233;j&#224;_ des ghettos en 90 (et avant).


----------



## rezba (21 Mars 2007)

Nobody a dit:


> Je voudrais voir ça mais il me manque un plugin et pas moyen de savoir ce qu'il faut installer...
> 
> Merci anticipé pour votre aide que je prévois imminente, inconditionnelle et pertinente.



Un plugin ? C'est étonnant. C'est en règle général de l'asx. Et dans mon firefox, je le lis gràce à l'alliance imparable de Quicktime et de Flip4mac.
Ceci dit, les vidéo mettent un bon bout de temps à charger, mais si tu vois la première image, c'est que ça va arriver.


----------



## Nobody (21 Mars 2007)

Merci pour ton aide. J'ai t&#233;l&#233;charg&#233; les "*Windows Media&#174; Components for QuickTime*" sur le site que tu me renseignes et maintenant FireFox ne me dit plus qu'il me manque des plugin, il ne me propose plus de les t&#233;l&#233;charger en arborant une pi&#232;ce de puzzle vert clair, non pas du tout, il n'y a plus rien du tout, qu'un rectangle vide et blanc... Et je ne vois pas la premi&#232;re image.

Comprend pas.

Bon, en m&#234;me temps, ce n'est pas le fil pour &#231;a donc j'irai demander ailleurs - si j'y pense  - et j'apporte ma petite contribution ici:

Ce nouveau disque de Capdevielle est sorti dans les bacs depuis le 8 mars. Bon, bien entendu, un retour apr&#232;s autant de temps ce n'est pas gagn&#233; d'avance mais il y a des choses agr&#233;ables &#224; l'&#233;coute. Des textes parfois un peu obscurs, des id&#233;es politiques et sociales bien dans l'air du temps m&#234;me si parfois &#231;a frise la d&#233;magogie. La musique est pop-rock et la voix est toujours la m&#234;me. On trouve David Halliday aux drums et le guitariste des Wampas. C'est bien sympathique, je trouve. Pas un chef d'oeuvre, &#231;a non, mais un bon disque tout de m&#234;me. Puis la d&#233;marche est originale: il tente de ne pas passer par les canaux de distribution habituels et de ne pas faire de concessions en c&#233;dant aux sir&#232;nes des majors. Rien que pour &#231;a, &#231;a vaut la peine je trouve. Ma pr&#233;f&#233;r&#233;e: "Pas forc&#233;ment blonde" (voir ma signature): on en connait tous une (ou un) dans ce genre-l&#224;!


----------



## freakstepper (21 Mars 2007)

Je persiste dans ma phase "trucs bizarres":

13 & God (aka Themselves + The Notwist)

Quand les compères d'Anticon persistent dans leur lubie hip popienne....vraiment bien


----------



## Berthold (22 Mars 2007)

Je découvre et j'apprécie






entre rock progressif, jazz rock et revival breton. Uniquement instrumental. Miam.


----------



## KARL40 (22 Mars 2007)

ELECTRELANE avec l'envie que le 30 avril soit demain pour &#233;couter leur nouvel album


----------



## maousse (23 Mars 2007)

&#231;a va, elles avaient la p&#234;che en premi&#232;re partie d'arcade fire lundi. Mais j'avoue que la suite m'a un peu fait oublier ce d&#233;but de soir&#233;e.   

Sinon, j'attends patiemment la sortie du prochain album de The National, dont stereogum a le premier extrait. &#199;a se pr&#233;sente plut&#244;t bien. Voir les concert &#224; emporter de la blogoth&#232;que aussi.


----------



## rezba (23 Mars 2007)

C'est vraiment un grand album, le dernier scratch massive.
Et cette reprise des Cure est splendide.
A écoutailler là.


----------



## yvos (23 Mars 2007)

KARL40 a dit:


> ELECTRELANE avec l'envie que le 30 avril soit demain pour écouter leur nouvel album




C'te claque! :love:


----------



## richard-deux (23 Mars 2007)

En ce moment, j'écoute le second album de *LCD Soundsystem: Sound of Silver* et étrangement je reste sur ma faim. :rateau: 

En revanche l'album a été remixé et il est possible de le télécharger gratuitement sur ce site: http://lcdremixed.com/


----------



## unizu carn (23 Mars 2007)

La reprise des Stranglers :love:


----------



## mademoisellecha (25 Mars 2007)

Là maintenant *mon petit vieux *sur le 1er album de Camille et ça me fait presque pleurnicher :rose:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (25 Mars 2007)

richarddeux a dit:


> Le dernier Amon Tobin est Magnifique.
> Je recommande chaudement le drenier opus d'Amon Tobin.


*JE ne peux que plussoyer*
Que ceux qui pensent que le Tobin tourne en rond, que tous ces albums se ressemblent, jettent une oreille sur  ce disque o&#249; des instruments traditionnels (Harpe, violons, piano, ...) font leur apparition aux c&#244;t&#233;s des machines.

Ce disque semble avoir &#233;t&#233; con&#231;u un peu comme un concept, une performance avec divers intervenants externes et dont certaines pistes ont laiss&#233; une belle part &#224; l'improvisation face au micro.

Certes, ce disque reste un album d'Amon Tobin o&#249; l'on retrouve sa patte si caract&#233;ristique avec des percussions tr&#232;s pr&#233;sentes. 
Mais, il ouvre parall&#232;lement des voies nouvelles.

Sehr interessant.


----------



## Berthold (25 Mars 2007)

*DEBUSSY - Les trois sonates*
avec _Pascal Rog&#233;_ au piano, _R&#233;gis Pasquier_ au violon, _Bruno Pasquier_ &#224; l'alto, _Fran&#231;ois Guye_ au violoncelle, _Philippe Bernold_ &#224; la fl&#251;te, _Fr&#233;d&#233;rique Cambreling_ &#224; la harpe.

C'est beau.   

 Bizarrement, c'est un CD que j'ai emprunt&#233;, et je n'en trouve pas trace pour me le procurer&#8230; petite &#233;dition sans doute (ADDA ?)


----------



## KARL40 (25 Mars 2007)

Dimanche soir tranquille ... pour se reposer de la perte d'une heure de sommeil !  

Donc petit disque de deux fortes personnalités du dub :


----------



## Sim le pirate (25 Mars 2007)

&#171; Le canada, on ne le r&#233;p&#232;tera jamais assez, est devenu ces derni&#232;res ann&#233;es la terre d'accueil de l'excellence musicale. On ne compte plus les disques qui atteignent &#224; chaque fin d'ann&#233;e les tops de la presse sp&#233;cialis&#233;e. Sans pour autant avoir la m&#234;me exposition m&#233;diatique, le hip-hop canadien n'&#233;chappe pourtant pas &#224; cette r&#232;gle du bon go&#251;t et peut m&#234;me se vanter d'&#234;tre aujourd'hui aussi influent et inspir&#233; que le pays, p&#232;re fondateur du genre, qui lui fait face. Cependant si on pouvait labelliser les genres comme on labellise certains de nos breuvages favoris, ce hip-hop m&#233;riterait pour s&#251;r une Appellation d'Origine Contr&#244;l&#233;e tant il nous appara&#238;t depuis l'&#233;blouissant Vertex de Buck 65 singuli&#232;rement diff&#233;rent de ce qu'en g&#233;n&#233;ral nous nommons hip-hop. En effet lorsqu'on regarde de plus pr&#232;s ce qui se fait au beau pays des caribous, il serait d&#233;j&#224; de bon ton de red&#233;finir l'Id&#233;al-type du b-boy. Au canada celui-ci peut &#234;tre blanc, avoir comme mod&#232;le Johnny Cash, porter des chemises en laine en plus d'&#234;tre &#224; carreaux, d&#233;tester le Mo&#235;t, les Blunts, les putes aux fessiers rebondis et leur pr&#233;f&#233;rer le whisky sans &#226;ge, la clope sans filtre et les femmes sans seins, rapper comme d'autre chante du blues, &#233;couter le Wu-Tang le pieds dans la boue, la canne &#224; p&#234;che dans une main, un livre de Burroughs dans l'autre, sentir la paille humide plut&#244;t que le bitume froid et croire encore que sa musique &#224; une &#226;me. Ce type ainsi d&#233;fini a aussi son genre : une sorte de folk-rap brumeux, un ma&#238;tre &#224; la syllabe redondante : Soso, fondateur avec son pote poivre et sel Epic du label Clothes Horses Records, et son chef-d'&#339;uvre cach&#233; : l'intrigant Birthday Songs. Sorti &#224; l'origine en 2002, ce disque r&#233;&#233;dit&#233; r&#233;cemment par les aventureux japonais de Hue est aussi simple et d&#233;licat que l'homme qui en est &#224; l'origine. Un petit bijoux de rap lo-fi, mi-instrumental mi-chant&#233;, sans fard et sans paillette, dont la noirceur lumineuse n'a pas pris une seule ride. Les beats y sont lents, pesants et m&#233;tronomiques, les samples tous porteurs d'une m&#233;lancolie minimaliste, les instruments sortent des notes qui visent directement l'&#233;moi (un piano cafardeux, une guitare fragile, un violoncelle fugitif, un harmonica presque mort) et les textes rares d'intelligence et de po&#233;sie touchent &#224; des sujets souvent graves et personnels. Bref dans Birthday Songs c'est du songwriting hant&#233;, r&#234;che et tendu qui est &#224; l'&#339;uvre, prouvant une fois n'est pas coutume que le hip-hop peut &#234;tre tout aussi poignant et s&#233;rieux qu'un bon vieux titre de Will Oldham. &#187; 

Via Ada


----------



## teo (26 Mars 2007)

Mathias Delplanque aka Lena aka Bildo
*Floating Roots*
Du dub assez minimal, des expériences sonores quasi bruitiste parfois, pour amateurs du genre 

​

Je découvre ce nantais avec son dernier album en date, sorti en 2004. On peut aussi aimer sa dernière création *SOL. Insubordinations 2006*, performance sonore pour l'émission _Epsilonia_ de _Radio Libertaire_ (Paris), que l'on trouve en lien sur la page Myspace de l'artiste comme d'ailleurs quelques extraits sur sa page myspace de son prochain, *The Uncertain Trail*, sortira en mai prochain.

Bien envie de voir ce que ça donne en live :siffle
29 mars 2007 à l'OPA, Paris / 3 avr. 2007 au Tryptique, Paris
11 mai 2007 Festival Patchwork, Bessancourt
1 juin 2007 Citadelle Electronique à Besançon
18 juin 2007 à L'Olympic de Nantes

Site officiel de MD
MySpace de MD
MySpace de Lena (à jour)

Je découvre et j'apprécie


----------



## bompi (26 Mars 2007)

Ces derniers jours, cela a &#233;t&#233; en boucle : "The Isness" et "Alice in Ultraland" de FSOL (_aka_ Amorphous Androgynous) et "Living in a Giant Candle Winking at God" des Transit Kings (_aka_ Alex Paterson et d'autres).
Les deux disques de FSOL sont &#233;tranges, psych&#233;d&#233;liques, avec plein (trop) d'instruments partout. Trop de guitares et de chanteur malhabile. Pour le reste, cette prolif&#233;ration cache des machines toujours bien huil&#233;es et branques. Une sorte de Air qui ne serait pas de Versailles. Il y a des moments de pure magie qui rach&#232;tent tous les inach&#232;vements de ces albums.
Celui de Paterson est sympathique, avec de grands moments orbiens. Je n'y peux rien, j'adore ce que fait ce type [un probl&#232;me de g&#232;nes, sans doute]


----------



## IceandFire (26 Mars 2007)

mademoisellecha a dit:


> Là maintenant *mon petit vieux *sur le 1er album de Camille et ça me fait presque pleurnicher :rose:



fab????


----------



## Chang (26 Mars 2007)

> Le canada, on ne le répètera jamais assez, est devenu ces dernières années la terre d'accueil de l'excellence musicale.



Le genre de commentaire qui me 

Enfin, pour prouver que c'est pas gratuit, un disque d'un canadien qui fait dans "l'excellence musicale" :






Richie Hawtin - Decks, EFX and 909

Un mix de 99 avec des platoches, des effets et une TR-909, la fameuse boite a rythme que lon retrouve dans la plupart des productions techno.

Hawtin a toujours ete a la recherche de nouveaux concepts, essayant de repousser les limites avec la technologie du moment. A la fin des 90s, ce mix fait une sorte de bilan des productions et vous en met plein les oreilles sans jamais tabasser. De la finesse, sans les moufles donc 

Ce CD etait sortit sur M_nus, son label canadien a lui,  qui a ete precurseur dans la techno minimale. 

Bonne semaine a toutes et a tous


----------



## bompi (26 Mars 2007)

Je plussoie le commentaire introductif et le choix de ce bel album.


----------



## mademoisellecha (26 Mars 2007)

J'ai retrouv&#233; *How do you call it* de *Patrice*, mention sp&#233;ciale pour _Where do we go wrong_, superbe


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Mars 2007)

mademoisellecha a dit:


> Là maintenant *mon petit vieux *sur le 1er album de Camille et ça me fait presque pleurnicher :rose:



Moi aussi.
Tellement Camille c'est chiant...:rateau:


----------



## IceandFire (26 Mars 2007)

il me fait le coup &#224; chaque fois et &#231;a marche  manque juste le ptit smiley qui va bien  h&#233;h&#233;h&#233;h&#233;h&#233;


----------



## richard-deux (26 Mars 2007)

*Panda Bear - Person Pitch*

MYsPACE​


----------



## IceandFire (26 Mars 2007)

vir&#233; moi les animaux et je viens


----------



## teo (26 Mars 2007)

​
​Le jour où j'ai découvert la musique des Youngs Gods et cet EP puis, juste derrière l'album *T.V. Sky*, début 1992, je me suis dit que c'était ça, c'était vraiment ça la musique que j'aimais, que j'aimerai toujours: la force brute des guitares retravaillées, des samples distordus, une batterie monstrueuse, une voix incroyable, une présence sur scène envoutante :love: 
Ensuite il y a eu l'hommage à Kurt Weil et bien d'autres albums et pas mal de concerts, d'évolutions.
20 ans plus tard, les Jeunes Dieux le sont toujours autant; 16 ans plus tard, ce morceau est toujours aussi tellurique :love: 

En attendant leur prochain album, _Super Ready / Fragmenté_ le 16 avril

The Young Gods
Skinflowers EP
_Skinflowers (Courtney Speed Love Mix)
Skinflowers (Edited Version)
Skinflowers (Brainforest mix)_

A l'écoute, le _Brainforest mix_ fait explicitement référence de par les samples à _Little Fluffy Clouds_ de The Orb et que le nom original, _Brain Forest Mix - The Orb Style_, a été changé lors de la sortie de ce 2e EP.


----------



## Picouto (26 Mars 2007)

teo a dit:


> ...la force brute des guitares retravaillées, des samples distordus, une batterie monstrueuse, une voix incroyable, une présence sur scène envoutante :love: ...


et les titres qui durent 20 minutes :love: :love: :love:


----------



## teo (26 Mars 2007)

Picouto a dit:


> et les titres qui durent 20 minutes :love: :love: :love:



C'est _ex aequo_ mon préféré avec _Skinflowers_ 

Ne loupez pas les TYG s'ils passent près de chez vous. Et si vous êtes sensibles des oreilles, n'oubliez pas vos bouchons auriculaires :rateau:


----------



## macmarco (26 Mars 2007)

teo a dit:


> C'est _ex aequo_ mon préféré avec _Skinflowers_
> 
> Ne loupez pas les TYG s'ils passent près de chez vous. Et si vous êtes sensibles des oreilles, n'oubliez pas vos bouchons auriculaires :rateau:




J'étais allé les voir à l'Ubu(toute petite salle) il y a quelques années déjà : tellurique !!!   :love:


----------



## teo (26 Mars 2007)

macmarco a dit:


> J'étais allé les voir à l'Ubu(toute petite salle) il y a quelques années déjà : tellurique !!!   :love:



Les petites salles sont les meilleures


----------



## IceandFire (26 Mars 2007)

contrep&#233;trie ?


----------



## fedo (26 Mars 2007)

teo a dit:


> Les petites salles sont les meilleures



arf ça me rappelle un concert de feu _Biohazard _à l'Aéronef de Lille en 1997, pour la sortie de l'album live _No holds barred_





c'était vraiment ultra puissant.


----------



## gKatarn (26 Mars 2007)

Tiens, du metal 






:love:


----------



## naas (26 Mars 2007)

typo c'est du m&#233;tal ?  d'apr&#232;s les tr&#232;s vieux souvenirs, je croyais que c'etait du gothico pasta lourd non ?  :bebe:


----------



## gKatarn (26 Mars 2007)

Pour les diverses classifications du metal, je vous renvoie &#224; un fil grandiose de Pierrou   

Dans le cas sus-mentionn&#233;, on dira "gothic metal"


----------



## naas (26 Mars 2007)

bon je vais faire un tour du cot&#233; de leur site http://www.typeonegative.net/ 
tiens je n'ai pas trouv&#233; de page sur myspace !
je me rappele dans les ann&#233;es 80 d'une pochette ou ils etait tous habill&#233;s en cuir noir assis sur un rocher 


'tain les sisters sont sur itunes ! m&#234;me alien sex fiend  !!!! benh alors &#231;a si je m'attendais &#224; &#231;a...

now i'm feeling really zombiefied


----------



## Dark-Tintin (26 Mars 2007)

Le meilleur de Type O que j'ai &#233;cout&#233; (en tout j'en ai &#233;cout&#233; 5 sur les 7), c'est October Rust


----------



## IceandFire (26 Mars 2007)

gKatarn a dit:


> Tiens, du metal
> 
> 
> 
> ...



raspoutine il en a fait un paquet de pochette


----------



## teo (27 Mars 2007)

IceandFire a dit:


> contrepétrie ?



J'ai jamais compris une contrepètrie alors je vais pas commencer à en faire 

Non, c'est juste que je préfère les petites salles aux grandes.

En gros, je préfère *TYG* à l'_Usine de Genève_ ou les *Fishbones* au _Nouveau Casino_ plutôt que *DM* à _Bercy_ ou *Goldfrapp* à l'_Elysée-Montmartre_.

Mais on dérive...


Là la fin d'un Live de Cali, _Le bordel magnifique_, suivi par une sélection de morceaux de Morrissey / Smiths sur les albums _Viva Hate_, _The World Won't Listen_, _You've Got Everything Now_, _The Smiths_.





Allez tous en chur:
_Everydaaay is like Suuuunday_
Un jour faudra que je me la fasse en playback devant ma iSight, total drama queen, honey  :love:


----------



## IceandFire (27 Mars 2007)

je plussoie Teo !!! :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (27 Mars 2007)

teo a dit:


> Non, c'est juste que je préfère les petites aux grandes.



*ABSOLUMENT*
il en va des salles comme des sexes. 

L'important est ce qu'on en fait.


----------



## Modern__Thing (27 Mars 2007)

L&#224; c'est DJ Shadow en live :love: un coll&#232;gue a apport&#233; le DVD et on se le passe dans le showroom sur le 30" :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (27 Mars 2007)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> L&#224; c'est DJ Shadow en live :love: un coll&#232;gue a apport&#233; le DVD et on se le passe dans le showroom sur le 30" :love: :love: :love:


C'est bon, hein? C'est celui-l&#224;? 






:love: 


Je me remets un coup la BO de Snatch. _I don't like reggae, I love it!_


----------



## Chang (27 Mars 2007)

Quel live de DJ Shadow ???

Y'a un DVD ou il est en pair avec Cut Chemist et c'est un mix a 4 mains sur 4 platines avec des 45 tours ... c'est juste le top du top ... un des meilleurs DVD qu'il m'ait ete donne de voir. :love:

Edit >> la pochette du DVD Freeze






Re-edit : oups, c'etait une con**** ...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (27 Mars 2007)

Chang a dit:


> Quel live de DJ Shadow ???
> 
> Y'a un DVD ou il est en pair avec Cut Chemist et c'est un mix a 4 mains sur 4 platines avec des 45 tours ... c'est juste le top du top ... un des meilleurs DVD qu'il m'ait ete donne de voir. :love:


_In tune and on time_. comme indiqu&#233; au dessus. 

Le live avec Cut Chemist, c'est_ product placement breaks_. Excellentissime, une version studio existe aussi.


----------



## Chang (27 Mars 2007)

> Le live avec Cut Chemist, c'est_ product placement breaks_. Excellentissime, une version studio existe aussi.



Non non, Product Placement c'est un autre live. Freeze etait le dernier show dans le genre. Il y aussi eu un CD Freeze sortit en fin de concert ou juste apres, edition tres limitee, partie comme des petits pains. Reedite ensuite, il est toujours difficile a trouver me semble t-il.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (27 Mars 2007)

Chang a dit:


> Non non, Product Placement c'est un autre live. Freeze etait le dernier show dans le genre. Il y aussi eu un CD Freeze sortit en fin de concert ou juste apres, edition tres limitee, partie comme des petits pains. Reedite ensuite, il est toujours difficile a trouver me semble t-il.


Sorry, je n'avais pas vu ton edit. T'as raison. 

_Purfils, c'est quand tu veux _


----------



## IceandFire (27 Mars 2007)

eh b&#233; speed les gaziers d&#232;s le matin


----------



## Chang (27 Mars 2007)

De meme, le nom n'est pas Freeze pour le CD, mais Brainfreeze, cf le lien Discogs.


----------



## richard-deux (27 Mars 2007)

richarddeux a dit:


> *Panda Bear - Person Pitch*
> 
> MYsPACE​



Je suis s&#251;r qu'ici, certaines personnes pourront appr&#233;cier.

Voil&#224; des extraits:

Bros
Good Girl/Carrots

Cet album est excellent. :love:


----------



## naas (27 Mars 2007)

teo a dit:


>


J'ai le droit de dire que je préfère l'album Viva hate aux smith ou c'est trop sacrilège ?
Cette hype autour des Smith à l'époque en France m'horripilais au plus haut point  

Alors que cet album de Morrissey réserve quelques pépites comme alsatian cousin ou angel, angel, down we go together. :style:


----------



## Modern__Thing (27 Mars 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> C'est bon, hein? C'est celui-l&#224;?


tout juste


----------



## Chang (27 Mars 2007)

Alors la attention, maxi 33T qui cartonne ... 






Extrait audio : ICI

Les paroles sont sur la pochette.

bravo les Muscles, du grand art ...


----------



## teo (27 Mars 2007)

naas a dit:


> J'ai le droit de dire que je pr&#233;f&#232;re l'album Viva hate aux smith ou c'est trop sacril&#232;ge ?
> Cette hype autour des Smith &#224; l'&#233;poque en France m'horripilais au plus haut point
> 
> Alors que cet album de Morrissey r&#233;serve quelques p&#233;pites comme alsatian cousin ou angel, angel, down we go together. :style:



Tu sais, c'est surtout avec IceAndFire qui faut voir le sacril&#232;ge, de mon c&#244;t&#233;, j'ai vraiment d&#233;couvert _Morrissey_ et les _Smiths_ en 2004-2005 .
A l'&#233;poque de cette hype ou un peu apr&#232;s (y'avait d&#233;calage, on &#233;tait trop jeune au d&#233;but), le fort charmant Ch. &#233;coutait &#231;a dans ma classe au lyc&#233;e, moi j'&#233;tais plut&#244;t _The Cure_, on se retrouvait sur les _B&#233;rus_ et _DAF_. Ca m'em****dait ferme les _Smiths_   je trouvais &#231;a trop pop, trop propre et gentil  _M&#234;me si Ch. &#233;tait tout mimi avec son look mods et sa gueule d'ange &#224; la Martin Gore :love:_

Bref.
Morrissey, j'adore le personnage car je suis persuad&#233; qu'il est compl&#232;tement conscient du ridicule de sa situation d'icone alors que ses hardcore fans, j'en suis moins s&#251;r parfois 
Il me fait tellement rire  Et je suis s&#251;r qu'il doit en rire aussi. Mais qu'il doit &#234;tre tr&#232;s seul. Apr&#232;s sa musique, j'&#233;coute pas &#231;a tout les jours


----------



## Ed_the_Head (27 Mars 2007)

teo a dit:


> (...)
> Bref.
> *Morrissey, j'adore le personnage car je suis persuadé qu'il est complètement conscient du ridicule de sa situation d'icone alors que ses hardcore fans, j'en suis moins sûr parfois *
> Il me fait tellement rire  Et je suis sûr qu'il doit en rire aussi. Mais qu'il doit être très seul. Après sa musique, j'écoute pas ça tout les jours





Un peu comme avec DM?


----------



## naas (27 Mars 2007)

teo a dit:


> ...j'ai vraiment d&#233;couvert _Morrissey_ et les _Smiths_ en 2004-2005 .
> A l'&#233;poque de cette hype ou un peu apr&#232;s (y'avait d&#233;calage, on &#233;tait trop jeune au d&#233;but), le fort charmant Ch. &#233;coutait &#231;a dans ma classe au lyc&#233;e, moi j'&#233;tais plut&#244;t _The Cure_, on se retrouvait sur les _B&#233;rus_ et _DAF_. Ca m'em****dait ferme les _Smiths_   je trouvais &#231;a trop pop, trop propre et gentil



Alors que mois je devais les supporter en bo&#238;te de nuit les smiths  
De toute fa&#231;on c'&#233;tait un groupe pour les filles  , on rigolais &#224; chaque fois qu'il y avait un morceau des smith, zou toutes les petites gothiques gentilles filles a papa dansaient sur la piste.

Je pr&#233;f&#233;rais les cramps nanh mais :style: 

D'un autre cot&#233; c'&#233;tait bien parce que sur les cramps, au moins tu avais de la place sur la piste vu que les filles a papa retournaient gentiment s'assoir :bebe:


----------



## KARL40 (27 Mars 2007)

teo a dit:


> Bref.
> Morrissey, j'adore le personnage car je suis persuadé qu'il est complètement conscient du ridicule de sa situation d'icone alors que ses hardcore fans, j'en suis moins sûr parfois


 
Je suis persuadé également qu'il joue avec cela ... Sinon, comment aurait-il pu faire une telle pochette :


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Mars 2007)

Tiens ça me donne envie de réécouter du Martin Gore...







:love: :love: :love:


----------



## IceandFire (27 Mars 2007)

"Late night maudlin street" c'est du boudin aux taillots ???


----------



## Dark-Tintin (27 Mars 2007)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:


> *ABSOLUMENT*
> il en va des salles comme des sexes.



Mmmmh, je comprends mieux pourquoi Teo te préfère aux autres


----------



## naas (27 Mars 2007)

Je me rappele d'un mini album de martin gore, la pochette etait verte avec je crois une pi&#232;ce avec un piano ou quelque chose dans ce style, quelques morceaux etaient sympa, mais sans plus.


ps: c'est marrant parce qu'en irlande/angleterre dm n'est pas du tout, mais alors pas du tout appr&#233;ci&#233; comme en france


----------



## bompi (27 Mars 2007)

Je dois conc&#233;der que je suis moins enthousiaste que vous concernant DM. Pourtant je les ai connus depuis le tout d&#233;but [j'avais tous leurs premiers simples et leurs quatre premiers 33t [&#231;a fait vieux, 33t  ], j'allais &#224; quelques concerts etc.]
J'aimais bien car depuis 74 et la d&#233;couverte de Kraftwerk je cherchais avidement toute musique &#233;lectronique. Mais le c&#244;t&#233; r&#233;solument pop de DM puis le retour &#224; une instrumentation mitig&#233;e (la guitare et ses avatars) et la voix du chanteur (qui a fini par me fatiguer) m'ont fait &#233;couter ailleurs.
Devant votre fol enthousiasme, j'ai r&#233;&#233;cout&#233; DM ces deux derni&#232;res ann&#233;es et m&#234;me achet&#233; leurs deux derniers albums. Mais bon : la voix de Dave Gahan, je ne m'y ferai jamais ... 
Disons que chacun a son ou ses groupes cultes, quoi


----------



## mademoisellecha (27 Mars 2007)

:love::love::love: OXMO EPOUSE MOAAA :rose:


----------



## bompi (28 Mars 2007)

Dans la rubrique eighties, un p'tit album sympathoche de Yukihiro Takahashi, "Neuromantic".




C'&#233;tait l'&#233;poque o&#249; j'&#233;coutais Japan (puis David Sylvian), YMO, Logic System. De la bonne pop orientale (ou orientaliste), acidul&#233;e et techno&#239;de. Avec dans le m&#234;me temps la d&#233;couverte de Kawabata Yasunari (Pays de Neige), Ozu (Tokyo monogatari), Hiroshige et Hokusa&#239;. Un peu disparate, mais d&#233;finitivement nippon 

Cet album porte assez l'influence de Tony Mansfield, ma&#238;tre &#224; tout faire du groupe pop New Musik (pop acidul&#233;e avec m&#233;lodie au poil : la qualit&#233; britannique, quoi) et quelques sons venus de YMO (&#233;videmment, d'autant que Haruomi Hosono &#233;tait de la partie) mais aussi de Roxy Music (Andy Mackay au saxo et Phil Manzanera aux guitares).
Le tout donne de jolies m&#233;lodies, des paroles marrantes (les bouts en Fran&#231;ais), un aspect _vintage_ mais pas ringard, du moins &#224; mes oreilles, bien entendu.


----------



## naas (28 Mars 2007)

Kelle musique &#233;coutez vous en ce moment ?

et bien aussi surprenant que cela puisse para&#238;tre j'&#233;coute grand corps malade.

La premi&#232;re fois que j'ai entendu parler de grand corps malade c'est sur une &#233;mission de la 5.
Tourn&#233;e comme une &#233;mission de radio avec une animatrice &#224; la voix suave, le nom de grand corps malade m'a interpel&#233; et aiguis&#233; ma curiosit&#233;.
L'interview du bonhomme me laissait quelque peu perplexe, une approche loin de mes terrains de pr&#233;dilection, m&#234;me si je me targue d'ouverture d'esprit (normal hein  )
et puis cette mani&#232;re de parler (slam) me d&#233;rangeait, mais les paroles coulaient naturellement et le piano transportait mon esprit ailleurs.
je me suis rappel&#233; cet orateur hippy gav&#233; de lsd qui n'hesitais pas &#224; gueuler ses po&#232;mes lors d'&#233;missions t&#233;l&#233;vis&#233;e, bref si cela me surprends cela m'interesse 

Je crois apr&#232;s maintenant 3 mois d'&#233;coute que j'aime vraiment grand corps malade, pour son message sans fioritures ni exc&#232;s, cet art si complexe d'&#234;tre simple sans tomber dans la simplicit&#233;.

De la maitrise nait la pl&#233;nitude, de cette pl&#233;nitude qui permet de se d&#233;tacher des guerres int&#233;rieures afin de se concentrer sur ce qui reste: le message premier


----------



## maousse (28 Mars 2007)

et pour citer fluide glacial de ce mois-ci :
"le rap donne envie de péter la gueule aux flics, le slam donne envie de gifler le slameur"  :love:


----------



## bompi (28 Mars 2007)

Me boucher les oreilles, pour moi, car je suis un &#234;tre pacifique et doux ...

Pr&#233;sentement, j'&#233;coute avec plaisir les titres disponibles en streaming sur le site de Bernard Szajner. Je n'avais pas &#233;cout&#233; de musique de ce monsieur depuis une bonne vingtaine d'ann&#233;e et il faut dire qu'il s'est fait assez discret aussi.
C'est un bon mi-chemin entre musique &#233;lectronique pour l'homme de la rue et une tendance plus exp&#233;rimentale. L'int&#233;r&#234;t est que c'est tr&#232;s calme voire doux. Moins sombre et violent que Cabaret Voltaire en leur temps.

Pour ceux qui ne le conna&#238;traient vraiment pas, je rappellerai que Szajner est celui qui a invent&#233; la premi&#232;re harpe laser, utilis&#233;e avec force moulinet emphatique par JMJ [non, pas les Journ&#233;es Mondiales de la Jeunesse ]. C'est anecdotique, mais bon.


----------



## Chang (29 Mars 2007)

En parlant de Jean-Michel Jarre, je l'ai entendu a France Inter lundi, ou mardi, je ne sais plus, pour son dernier album. 

Alors les journalistes, ou du moins les intervenants radio, parlaient d'un album jeune, dansant .... au vu des extraits, c mou, vieux, ca degouline et vraiment, encore une fois Jean-Mich' t'es passe a cote de la plaque. Entre l'euro-dance et Oxygene, faudrait lui changer son parc de synhtes.

Ce qui m'a encore enerve, c'est les intervenants de dire que la musique electronique est froide, qu'il faut etre jeune pour apprecier, qu'ils etaient encore surpris que ca ne se soit pas encore demode. Ca me troue le c** ce genre de commentaire. Mais c'est pas en ecoutant les dernieres creations a Jean-Mich' qu'ils vont comprendre (y'a rien a comprendre en plus, ya juste a ecouter). Saperlipopette !!!! :hein:


----------



## Berthold (29 Mars 2007)

maousse a dit:


> et pour citer fluide glacial de ce mois-ci :
> "le rap donne envie de p&#233;ter la gueule aux flics, le slam donne envie de gifler le slameur"  :love:


Ah, pour une fois je ne suis pas d'accord. C'est plut&#244;t le rap qui me donne envie de gifler le rappeur, l&#224;, moi&#8230;  :rose: :sick:

Par contre, comme naas, _grand corps malade_ m'a captiv&#233; d&#232;s la premi&#232;re &#233;coute. Je ne dis pas que j'&#233;couterais toute la journ&#233;e, mais j'aurais tendance &#224; me rapprocher de la baffle&#8230;


----------



## naas (29 Mars 2007)

maousse a dit:


> et pour citer fluide glacial de ce mois-ci :
> "le rap donne envie de péter la gueule aux flics, le slam donne envie de gifler le slameur"  :love:



Remarque que de slam à slap il n'y a pas grand chose


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Mars 2007)

Grace &#224; un lien que m'ont envoy&#233; les petits camarades de Tokyo/overtones, je suis en train de d&#233;couvrir Shhh ROOM. J'aime beaucoup.
A noter que sur le site du label, plusieurs artistes ont des mp3 &#224; charger et qu'il y a du tr&#232;s bon dedans. Notamment la compil "Tribute to Belle et Sebastien"

:love:


----------



## Picouto (29 Mars 2007)

*The John Butler Trio*



 
Vous en pensez quoi ?
Je me souviens que leur pr&#233;c&#233;dent album avait fait l'objet de nombreux commentaires ici m&#234;me (dans la V3...). Stook m'avait tellement saoul&#233; &#224; l'&#233;poque que je l'avais achet&#233; &#224; mon plus grand plaisir m&#234;me si je trouve l'original - Ben Harper - toujours meilleur 
 Alors qu'en est-il de celui-l&#224; sorti le 27 mars ?​ 
La premi&#232;re &#233;coute laisse appara&#238;tre un style toujours identique, peut-&#234;tre encore plus folk avec les deux titres en &#233;coute sur leur myspace : Better Than et FunkyTonight.​


----------



## bompi (29 Mars 2007)

Chang a dit:


> En parlant de Jean-Michel Jarre, je l'ai entendu a France Inter lundi, ou mardi, je ne sais plus, pour son dernier album.
> 
> Alors les journalistes, ou du moins les intervenants radio, parlaient d'un album jeune, dansant .... au vu des extraits, c mou, vieux, ca degouline et vraiment, encore une fois Jean-Mich' t'es passe a cote de la plaque. Entre l'euro-dance et Oxygene, faudrait lui changer son parc de synhtes.
> 
> Ce qui m'a encore enerve, c'est les intervenants de dire que la musique electronique est froide, qu'il faut etre jeune pour apprecier, qu'ils etaient encore surpris que ca ne se soit pas encore demode. Ca me troue le c** ce genre de commentaire. Mais c'est pas en ecoutant les dernieres creations a Jean-Mich' qu'ils vont comprendre (y'a rien a comprendre en plus, ya juste a ecouter). Saperlipopette !!!! :hein:


 
Il y a toujours une confusion entre les instruments et les intentions du musicien et pour beaucoup, un ordinateur étant ce qui est le plus froid et ... calculateur  ce ne peut être que de la musique purement mécanique et frigide. Bah ! Laissons ces braves gens avec leurs idées. Personnellement j'écoute de la musique électronique depuis assez longtemps (1972, par là) donc cela me laisse un peu ... froid  ces commentaires.

Pour JMJ, je suis partagé : je trouve que c'est un faiseur qui, pour l'essentiel, pompe toutes ses idées sur ses confrères musiciens, que ses mélodies sont des mélodies de supérettes etc. Une sorte de Clayderman du synthé. Pourtant j'ai pas mal d'albums de lui et dans chacun je trouve des bouts intéressants. En général, c'est plutôt les à-côtés qui sont bien, ou les albums "discrets" (Session 2000, Geometry of love, Live au Printemps de Bourges, pour citer les derniers items) : là, il y a un peu moins d'esbroufe et le recyclage marche pas trop mal. Disons que ce n'est jamais génial, assez bien produit, moins bien que les originaux, mais que ça me reste sympathique.
Faudrait aussi qu'il arrête les liftings, mais cela n'a rien à voir avec sa musique 
Je viens d'écouter sur iTunes son dernier (enfin, par bouts de 30s ) et quelques morceaux ont l'air honnêtes mais la plupart sont trop datés. Que cela ressemble à de l'électro, pourquoi pas, mais là ...


----------



## spud34 (30 Mars 2007)

Diary of Dreams, Day-X Relic :love: :love: :love:


----------



## richard-deux (30 Mars 2007)

Picouto a dit:


> *The John Butler Trio*
> Vous en pensez quoi ?​




Pareil, j'aimerais bien savoir que vaut ce dernier opus.  ​


----------



## Redoch (1 Avril 2007)

Voilà un p'tit coup sur le coeur: Wax Tailor son deuxième album.

http://www.waxtailor.com/fr/indexfull.html


----------



## naas (1 Avril 2007)

Picouto a dit:


> Vous en pensez quoi ?
> 
> La premi&#232;re &#233;coute laisse appara&#238;tre un style toujours identique, peut-&#234;tre encore plus folk avec les deux titres en &#233;coute sur leur myspace : Better Than et FunkyTonight.​



Que j'ai du mal &#224; accrocher, non pas qu'ils soient mauvais ou quoi que ce soit, simplement je n'accroche pas, pourtant quelques sons originaux et rythmiques surprenantes peuvent emmener ailleurs le lecteur assez facilement mais d&#233;sol&#233; mon cerveau n'est pas assez sensible.

Cela me fait penser &#224; ces albums &#233;cout&#233;s chez des copains que je trouve g&#233;niaux mais que je n'ach&#232;terais jamais. :rose:


----------



## teo (2 Avril 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> ()
> Voilà : je ne sais pas grand'chose des genres cités, voire même* rien* _honte à moi mon teo_ :rose:   ()



Je te ferai un chticours de rattrapage perso un de ces soirs  Freelancer s'occupera des voix de grosses dames noires :love: et moi du reste 

Une voix, un homme que j'aime et pas que pour tout ces heureux souvenirs associés:
*David Bowie* et la piste son du DVD _A reality Tour 2003_
Plus j'achète des DVD de concerts, moins je les regarde, le son est toujours plus fort 
Là, il me joue *Battle for Britain* (présent sur l'album _Earthling_) :love:



​


----------



## Redoch (2 Avril 2007)

!!! (Artiste)*; Myth Takes(album)




*


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2007)

Avec The Silent Ballet*, le Rhâââ Lovely Festival** offre (gratuitement) une compilation de mp3 des groupes qui s'y présenteront cette année

* ceux qui sont sous last.fm connaissent peut-être
** festival plus ou moins de post-rock

​


----------



## fedo (2 Avril 2007)

_Part Chimp_, tr&#232;s bon.
Il me semble qu'il y a des anciens _Penthouse_ dedans, grand groupe anglais noise abrasif.
le reste ayant fond&#233; _Gin Palace_ il me semble (avec un son tr&#232;s Penthousien:love.


----------



## Aurélie85 (3 Avril 2007)

Je m'écoute les singles 86-98 de Depeche Mode (pour changer  )




​
ok ok, c'est pas de ma génération, je suis née bien tard, en 1985, mais j'aime quand même, et put' ce que j'ai aimé leur concert donné au Paléo l'année passée. Même si j'ai pas connu le groupe dans leurs années de gloire, ça m'empêche d'apprécier après coup.


----------



## naas (3 Avril 2007)

je ne suis pas trop de la g&#233;n&#233;ration de mozart et pourtant j'aime ce qu'il fait 
_(surtout le dernier album  )_


----------



## Ed_the_Head (3 Avril 2007)

Je d&#233;couvre le dernier Wax Tailor coucou: pfdls) 

:love:


----------



## yvos (3 Avril 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Je découvre le dernier Wax Tailor coucou: pfdls)
> 
> :love:




ptêtre que cette fois, je n'aurai pas un an de retard


----------



## Aurélie85 (3 Avril 2007)

naas a dit:


> je ne suis pas trop de la génération de mozart et pourtant j'aime ce qu'il fait
> _(surtout le dernier album  )_



c'est parce qu'on me reproche souvent d'écouter de la musique qui n'est pas de mon "époque" et de toute façon ne pas pouvoir apprécier, parce que ce temps-là, j'ai pas connu blabla


----------



## Chang (3 Avril 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> c'est parce qu'on me reproche souvent d'écouter de la musique qui n'est pas de mon "époque" et de toute façon ne pas pouvoir apprécier, parce que ce temps-là, j'ai pas connu blabla



Aaalalalaa, ces trentenaires mal assumes


----------



## CouleurSud (3 Avril 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> c'est parce qu'on me reproche souvent d'écouter de la musique qui n'est pas de mon "époque" et de toute façon ne pas pouvoir apprécier, parce que ce temps-là, j'ai pas connu blabla



Mais non, mais non. Tout ça n'a pas d'importance. Il ne faut pas les écouter. 

Moi par exemple, en ce moment, j'écoute des trucs de l'année 2015. Tu verras, c'était une très bonne année


----------



## IceandFire (3 Avril 2007)

je fais appel aux gaziers qui ont une connaissance grave en pochette... 
je cherche le nom du groupe ou de la chanteuse, groupe am&#233;ricain, pochette noire et blanche , fille jolie brune, t-shirt noir, un batiment derri&#232;re elle ou une maison je sais plus...aidez moi !!!! pleassseeeee!!!   :love: Merkki par avance ...
Peut &#234;tre que si pitch &#233;tait l&#224;..


----------



## Ed_the_Head (3 Avril 2007)

T'as une id&#233;e de la d&#233;cennie?

_Demande &#224; fig. 5.  _


----------



## IceandFire (3 Avril 2007)

ou 1990 ou 2000 .... je crois qu'ils ont sorti un autre album depuis...
Oui fig.5 why not..


----------



## yvos (3 Avril 2007)

IceandFire a dit:


> je fais appel aux gaziers qui ont une connaissance grave en pochette...
> je cherche le nom du groupe ou de la chanteuse, groupe américain, pochette noire et blanche , fille jolie brune, t-shirt noir, un batiment derrière elle ou une maison je sais plus...aidez moi !!!! pleassseeeee!!!   :love: Merkki par avance ...
> Peut être que si pitch était là..



as-tu au moins une moindre idée du style? ça éviterait qu'on se creuse la tête pour rien (si c'est de la bal-musette)


----------



## Ed_the_Head (3 Avril 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> T'as une idée de la décennie?
> 
> _Demande à fig. 5.  _





yvos a dit:


> as-tu au moins une moindre idée du style? ça éviterait qu'on se creuse la tête pour rien (si c'est de la bal-musette)




Et le nom du groupe, t'aurais pas le nom du groupe?


----------



## IceandFire (3 Avril 2007)

du musette ???  oui ben tu connais mes gouts   ... Rock pop, un peu dans le style nathalie merchant ou encore ... tr&#232;s jolie voix fine parfois rauque...


----------



## rezba (3 Avril 2007)

L'orage est encore loin, mais il gronde d&#233;j&#224;. Les cris des enfants insouciants continuent de monter jusqu'&#224; moi. Une seule solution :


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2007)

IceandFire a dit:


> je fais appel aux gaziers qui ont une connaissance grave en pochette...
> je cherche le nom du groupe ou de la chanteuse, groupe américain, pochette noire et blanche , fille jolie brune, t-shirt noir, un batiment derrière elle ou une maison je sais plus...aidez moi !!!! pleassseeeee!!!   :love: Merkki par avance ...
> Peut être que si pitch était là..



"_jolie brune_" : C'est pour quoi faire ?


----------



## IceandFire (3 Avril 2007)

ca veut dire que tu sais pas?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2007)

Le premier album (épuisé) de Sun Kil Moon vient d'être réédité sur le label de Mark Kozelek, ex-Red House Painters et désormais Sun Kil Moon ​


----------



## IceandFire (3 Avril 2007)

ou&#233; tu sais pas


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2007)

IceandFire a dit:


> oué tu sais pas



La soeur de Morrissey ?  :rateau:

Vous devriez demander à Pitch


----------



## IceandFire (3 Avril 2007)

ben ou&#233; ....;o


----------



## MortyBlake (3 Avril 2007)

IceandFire a dit:


> je fais appel aux gaziers qui ont une connaissance grave en pochette...
> je cherche le nom du groupe ou de la chanteuse, groupe américain, pochette noire et blanche , fille jolie brune, t-shirt noir, un batiment derrière elle ou une maison je sais plus...aidez moi !!!! pleassseeeee!!!   :love: Merkki par avance ...
> Peut être que si pitch était là..



T'as pas une ou deux paroles de chanson en plus ? Parceque là si quelqu'un trouve chapeau  ...


----------



## IceandFire (3 Avril 2007)

si &#231;a fait : tintintintintintintintin...tintintintintintintintin...guitare, batterie...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2007)

MortyBlake a dit:


> T'as pas une ou deux paroles de chanson en plus ? Parceque là si quelqu'un trouve chapeau  ...



en plus on ne gagne qu'un chapeau si on trouve ...






The Exile Itch de mardi gras. bb : un brass brand allemand avec un chanteur  ...  ​


----------



## MortyBlake (4 Avril 2007)

IceandFire a dit:


> si &#231;a fait : tintintintintintintintin...tintintintintintintintin...guitare, batterie...



c'est pt&#233;te &#231;a alors :


----------



## maousse (4 Avril 2007)

bon, il n'y a pas encore de ban automatique pour les hors sujets d'une page ?


----------



## richard-deux (4 Avril 2007)

IceandFire a dit:


> si ça fait : tintintintintintintintin...tintintintintintintintin...guitare, batterie...



 
On avance, c'est pop/rock. 
On oublie l'électro, le jazz...


----------



## IceandFire (4 Avril 2007)

ou&#233;   c'est dingue ce truc...quand on trouvera on dira ah ou&#233;&#233;&#233;&#233;&#233;!!!!


----------



## Aurélie85 (4 Avril 2007)

j'écoute en boucle ces temps "Famous When Dead" surtout le "3", parce que c'est celui que j'ai écouter en premier parmi les 4 disponibles du label playhouse. 

Y en a une surtout dont je ne me lasse pas: Khan feat. Julee Cruise - Say Goodbye (Losoul She's Homel)

Elle a une de ces voix cette Julee (encore un truc hors de ma génération!  )

Bref ce titre me fout juste les frissons. Pas tout le temps, mais quand c'est là, c'est bien là Parfois, c'est triste, juste en écoutant la voix et en essayant de faire abstraction du rythme autour. Parfois, juste envie de danser sur ce rythme. 




Dommage, je suis un pied dans la recherche google, je ne trouve pas le titre :rose:


----------



## Picouto (4 Avril 2007)

En ce moment, je suis assez versatile :rateau: et mon carnet de bal est déjà bien rempli mais je continue de faire des tests et là je suis la-dessus : "dans la lune..." de Nicolas Sirkis




​Vous noterez les points de suspension à la fin du titre, qui retracent assez bien mon ressenti de cette galette.
Ce disque, que je qualifierai de saugrenu, est constitué de reprises et c'est ce qui m'a attiré : enfin on n'est pas obligé de se taper ses textes.
Mais, le problème principal demeure, on est contraint de supporter sa voix et comme il n'en a pas, l'écoute devient vite un supplice puisqu'autant sur les chansons d'Indochine (machine à succès depuis plus de 20 ans) on est habitué, autant sur les chansons des autres c'est pas permis.
Ce disque reste donc réservé aux Indo'maniacs qui vont s'en lécher les moustaches... pour moi c'est définitivement foutu.


----------



## FANREM (4 Avril 2007)

IceandFire a dit:


> du musette ???  oui ben tu connais mes gouts   ... Rock pop, un peu dans le style nathalie merchant ou encore ... tr&#232;s jolie voix fine parfois rauque...


Ca aurait &#233;t&#233; plus vieux, j'aurais cit&#233; spontan&#233;ment pour jolie brune Martha Davis avec the Motels ou Quarterflash, voire Laura Brannigan ou Belinda Carlisle, mais pour les ann&#233;es 2000, je s&#232;che

Autrement, l&#224; j'&#233;coute Bad Religion live at the Palladium, et c'est absolument &#233;norme


----------



## macarel (4 Avril 2007)

FANREM a dit:


> Ca aurait été plus vieux, j'aurais cité spontanément pour jolie brune Martha Davis avec the Motels ou Quarterflash, voire Laura Brannigan ou Belinda Carlisle, mais pour les années 2000, je sèche
> 
> Autrement, là j'écoute Bad Religion live at the Palladium, et c'est absolument énorme



Tiens, sur le coup j'écoute "Total Control" :love: :love:


----------



## Picouto (4 Avril 2007)

IceandFire a dit:


> si ça fait : tintintintintintintintin...tintintintintintintintin...guitare, batterie...


demande à freelancer


----------



## IceandFire (4 Avril 2007)

C&#233;driccccccccc!!!!!   :love: t'as une id&#233;e ???? :style:


----------



## bompi (4 Avril 2007)

Indochine est une machine &#224; succ&#232;s depuis 20 ans  ? Bin mince alors, je ne m'en suis pas rendu compte ...


----------



## IceandFire (5 Avril 2007)

Trouv&#233;&#233;&#233;&#233;&#233;!!!!! :love:


----------



## naas (5 Avril 2007)

bompi a dit:


> Indochine est une machine à succès depuis 20 ans  ? Bin mince alors, je ne m'en suis pas rendu compte ...



bah comparé à kas product c'est sûr


----------



## Picouto (5 Avril 2007)

bompi a dit:


> Indochine est une machine à succès depuis 20 ans  ? Bin mince alors, je ne m'en suis pas rendu compte ...


Bon d'accord, il y a eu 15 ans de trou d'air...


----------



## bompi (5 Avril 2007)

L&#224;, je vois mieux le truc 
Ah ! Bob Morane. Pour les amateurs de BD, il y a eu un sympathoche Bob Marone de Yann & Conrad, dans lequel Bob est _tr&#232;s_ proche de sa grande brute de comparse  J'adore.

&#192; part &#231;a, apr&#232;s le dernier Nightmares on Wax, *In A Space, Outta Sound*, avec du groove en douceur &#224; tous les &#233;tages, je passe &#224; Luke Slater et le deuxi&#232;me *Luke Slater: Fear And Loathing*, assez &#233;tourdissant [le premier disque surtout]. Planant d'abord puis mont&#233;e en douceur, choix des m&#233;lodies : quasiment un sans faute. Un des meilleurs mix que j'ai pu entendre jusqu'ici.

Ces derniers temps, comme d&#233;j&#224; indiqu&#233;, je suis tr&#232;s port&#233; sur FSOL et son avatar Amorphous Androgynous, avec entre autres l'excellent "meilleur de", intitul&#233; *Teachings from the Electronic Brain*. C'est une sorte d'electronica/progressive assez bizarre mais telentueuse.

Enfin, je ne l'avais pas &#233;cout&#233; depuis longtemps, *Grand Tourism* du Surboomer. C'est vraiment bien sur le plan de la musique, dans une bonne lign&#233;e French Touch disons [en admettant que cela ait un sens], &#224; peine g&#226;ch&#233; par des vocaux maladroits sur certains titres [pas trop nombreux].


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2007)

*Rip it Up and Start Again** : la p&#233;riode post-punk de 1978-1984 racont&#233; par Simon Reynolds 

* titre d'_Orange Juice_, groupe d'Edwyn Collins, dont le premier batteur Steven Daly a co-&#233;crit 



​ ​


----------



## maousse (6 Avril 2007)

Dave Brubeck pour la nuit c'est quand m&#234;me vachement bien....

et puis je suis tomb&#233; l&#224;-dessus  
[YOUTUBE]CxrRkK9UXaQ[/YOUTUBE]

(et toutes les reprises sur sa page sont de cet acabi.)


----------



## richard-deux (6 Avril 2007)

IceandFire a dit:


> Trouvééééé!!!!! :love:



Comment ai-je fait pour ne pas reconnaître *Shivaree* ?   



> tintintintintintintintin...tintintintintintintinti n...guitare, batterie...


 et superbe voix d'Ambriosa.  

Ed harcourt a enregistré une chanson en duo sur le premier album.
C'est comme cela que j'ai découvert ce groupe.


----------



## IceandFire (6 Avril 2007)

excellent hein ? :love:   :king::style:


----------



## richard-deux (6 Avril 2007)

IceandFire a dit:


> excellent hein ? :love:   :king::style:



Yep  
Il faudrait que je remette la main sur l'enregistrement de leur passage sur Canal+ en 2004. 
Dans mes souvenirs, c'était beau (comme Ambrosia).


----------



## wip (6 Avril 2007)

naas a dit:


> bah comparé à kas product c'est sûr


C'est très bon ça Kas Product :love:. Mais bon, j'ai qu'un vieille album sur une vieille K7 plein de poussière... Faudrait que je numérise... :rose:


----------



## naas (6 Avril 2007)

pour 15 euros tu peux t'offrir un cd :love:
http://kasproduct.com/reeditions/reeditions.htm


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2007)

Compos&#233; notamment de membres de The Electric Soft Parade et de British Sea Power, Brakes livre un album court (11 titres pour une dur&#233;e de 28 minutes) entre pop, country et punk qui pourrait tromper le monde compte tenu d'une certaine proximit&#233; avec Pixies et Franck Black




​


----------



## SirG (7 Avril 2007)

Le dernier VNV Nation fraîchement sorti. Une bombe dans la lignée des premiers opus.


----------



## FANREM (7 Avril 2007)

Gossip : vous ne connaissez surement pas, mais le titre Standing in the Way of Control passe relativement souvent sur les ondes, et ce clip est régulièrement diffusé sur les chaines musicales

Groupe américain, il présente comme particularité d'avoir une chanteuse très forte à la voix très suave, j'aime bien






et pour finir le site officiel http://www.gossipyouth.com/ ou vous pourrez écouter des extraits


----------



## IceandFire (8 Avril 2007)

depuis ce matin, Slowdive :love: :love: :love:


----------



## naas (8 Avril 2007)

FANREM a dit:


> Gossip : vous ne connaissez surement pas, mais le titre Standing in the Way of Control passe relativement souvent sur les ondes, et ce clip est régulièrement diffusé sur les chaines musicales
> 
> Groupe américain, il présente comme particularité d'avoir une chanteuse très forte à la voix très suave, j'aime bien
> 
> ...




Mais c'est du tout bon ! mes oreilles apprécient, mes poils se dressent !
c'est un signe ça
je cours découvrir plus, le titre your mangled heart mérite les hautes cimes des charts


----------



## Patamach (8 Avril 2007)

*Panda Bear* - Person Pitch

Le dernier Panda Bear, membre d'Animal Collective: a ecouter d'urgence, gorg&#233; de soleil, de tablas et de voix a la Brian Wilson, le tout tres inspir&#233; des musiques repetitives et de la minimal techno de Basic Channel.

Une grande bouff&#233;e d'air frais.










:style:


----------



## Patamach (8 Avril 2007)

*The Arcade Fire *- neon Bible

Honteux. Déjà le 1er album ne m'avait pas emballé plus que ça, là on touche le fond du baril et on continue de creuser. Voix banal, mélodies quelconques et le tout avec une instrumentation archi conventionelle. Je ne comprends vraiment pas pourquoi toutes les critiques sont hunanimes, ce groupe est  très surestimé à mon sens.

Un éléphant ca trompe énormément.


----------



## naas (8 Avril 2007)

Banale comme patate se finit par e au f&#233;minin  
pfff ct&#233; heretique qui critique arcade fire pfff    


bon c'est malin depuis tout a l'heure j'&#233;coute gossip :rateau:


----------



## naas (8 Avril 2007)

je continue &#224; parler de gossip, elles font donc parti de la bande a "le tigre" et autres exit&#233;s :love: mes oreilles ne se trompaient pas :king:
plus d'infos sur wiki http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Gossip


----------



## Pierrou (8 Avril 2007)

_Drawing Circles_ de *Textures *, un bijou pour qui aime le m&#233;tal assez bourrin, mais &#224; la fois tr&#232;s recherch&#233; :love:


----------



## fedo (9 Avril 2007)

le nouvel Unsane, _Visqueen





_toujours dans leur veine noise hardcore inimitable.


----------



## richard-deux (9 Avril 2007)

Patamach a dit:


> *Panda Bear* - Person Pitch
> 
> Le dernier Panda Bear, membre d'Animal Collective: a ecouter d'urgence, gorgé de soleil, de tablas et de voix a la Brian Wilson, le tout tres inspiré des musiques repetitives et de la minimal techno de Basic Channel.
> 
> ...



Il est excellent cet album. :love: 
J'en parlais il y a quelques semaines et j'avais mis des extraits: http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=4217085&postcount=2370

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=4216031&postcount=2344





Patamach a dit:


> *The Arcade Fire *- neon Bible
> 
> Honteux. Déjà le 1er album ne m'avait pas emballé plus que ça, là on touche le fond du baril et on continue de creuser. Voix banal, mélodies quelconques et le tout avec une instrumentation archi conventionelle. Je ne comprends vraiment pas pourquoi toutes les critiques sont hunanimes, ce groupe est  très surestimé à mon sens.
> 
> Un éléphant ca trompe énormément.



Je suis heureux de lire quelqu'un qui pense qu'Arcade Fire n'est pas le meilleur groupe du Monde.

Je me fais allumer sur différents forums lorsque j'ose écrire que je n'aime pas Arcade Fire et je ne comprends pas l'engouement  pour ce groupe. :rateau:


----------



## CouleurSud (9 Avril 2007)

Patamach a dit:


> *The Arcade Fire *- neon Bible
> 
> Honteux. Déjà le 1er album ne m'avait pas emballé plus que ça, là on touche le fond du baril et on continue de creuser. Voix banal, mélodies quelconques et le tout avec une instrumentation archi conventionelle. Je ne comprends vraiment pas pourquoi toutes les critiques sont hunanimes, ce groupe est  très surestimé à mon sens.
> 
> Un éléphant ca trompe énormément.





richarddeux a dit:


> Je suis heureux de lire quelqu'un qui pense qu'Arcade Fire n'est pas le meilleur groupe du Monde.
> 
> Je me fais allumer sur différents forums lorsque j'ose écrire que je n'aime pas Arcade Fire et je ne comprends pas l'engouement  pour ce groupe. :rateau:



Allez, vous n'êtes pas seuls

Je me suis aussi fait avoir par les critiques et j'ai acheté le premier. Comme le dit Patamach, c'est banal, déjà entendu, convenu, etc.

On ne m'y reprendra pas une deuxième fois.

J'aime beaucoup D. Bowie. Mais, sur ce coup, le moins qu'on puisse dire est qu'il n'a pas été bien inspiré


----------



## IceandFire (9 Avril 2007)

Le Miles Davis, Kind of Blue...:style::king:


----------



## fedo (9 Avril 2007)

> Je suis heureux de lire quelqu'un qui pense qu'Arcade Fire n'est pas le meilleur groupe du Monde.
> 
> Je me fais allumer sur différents forums lorsque j'ose écrire que je n'aime pas Arcade Fire et je ne comprends pas l'engouement pour ce groupe. :rateau:



syndrôme _At the Drive-in.

_la presse anglaise s'empare d'un groupe qui se détache du lot, le porte en triomphe, puis les Inrocks et Télérama + France Inter lisent la presse anglaise, se rendent compte qu'ils sont en train de louper un gros truc, l'essencent jusqu'à plus soif.

cela dit, autant l'album précédent d'_Arcade Fire_ est très réussi AMHA (il faut dire que j'aime le post rock canadien), autant le nouveau d'après ce que j'en ai entendu ne tient pas ses promesses malgré quelques bons titres.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2007)

fedo a dit:


> syndrôme _At the Drive-in.
> 
> _la presse anglaise s'empare d'un groupe qui se détache du lot, le porte en triomphe, puis les Inrocks et Télérama + France Inter lisent la presse anglaise, se rendent compte qu'ils sont en train de louper un gros truc, l'essencent jusqu'à plus soif.
> 
> cela dit, autant l'album précédent d'_Arcade Fire_ est très réussi AMHA (il faut dire que j'aime le post rock canadien), autant le nouveau d'après ce que j'en ai entendu ne tient pas ses promesses malgré quelques bons titres.


Sur The Arcade Fire, sauf erreur, je crois avoir été le premier (à l'époque j'étais pitch-quelque chose ) à en parler lors de la sortie du premier album. A l'époque et encore maintenant, c'est un très bon album sans forcèment que The Arcade Fire soit le meilleur groupe du monde (comme Richardeux l'a écrit). J'ai un peu plus de mal avec le dernier album qui ne tranche pas assez avec ce qui sort en ce moment de mon point de vue

Je comprends ton malaise si, en The Arcade Fire, tu cherchais du post-rock canadien  

Quand on a été envahis par Céline Dion, Natacha C'est Pire , Garou et les autres Boulay  , The Arcade Fire est un groupe énorme  







*Of Montreal - *​*Hissing fauna are you the destroyer*

Electro rock de Géorgie (USA) distribué en France par le très bon label, La Baleine


----------



## fedo (9 Avril 2007)

> c'est un très bon album sans forcèment que The Arcade Fire soit le meilleur groupe du monde (comme Richardeux l'a écrit). J'ai un peu plus de mal avec le dernier album qui ne tranche pas assez avec ce qui sort en ce moment de mon point de vue



c'est ce que je voulais dire avec le syndrôme _At the drive-in_. je ne pense pas que c'était le meilleur groupe du monde à l'époque (d'ailleurs je crains que le meilleur groupe du monde n'existe plus depuis MC 5).

pareil pour moi concernent le nouvel album _neon bible_, d'ailleurs quand j'ai vu la pub dans le metro parisien je me suis dit que s'en était bientôt fini pour Arcade Fire.



> Céline Dion, Natacha C'est Pire , Garou et les autres Boulay



pitié j'ai déjà passé ma soirée de vendredi aux urgences du KB :casse::sick:.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2007)

*Au Revoir Simone
-
The Bird of Music*

La pop des 3 new-yorkaises d'Au Revoir Simone ​


----------



## Chang (9 Avril 2007)

> d'ailleurs je crains que le meilleur groupe du monde n'existe plus depuis MC 5



:sleep:


----------



## CouleurSud (9 Avril 2007)

Chang a dit:


> D'ailleurs, je crains que le meilleur groupe du monde n'existe plus depuis que Wayne Kramer et Fred "Sonic Smith" se sont éclipsés:sleep:



Bien oui, Chang. 

Et j'ai oublié Rob Tyner


----------



## naas (9 Avril 2007)

J'ai beaucoup de mal &#224; partager votre opinion sur arcade fire en &#233;coutant en m&#234;me temps "my body is cage" morceau de musique d'un groupe qui &#224; r&#233;ussi &#224; d&#233;passer le syndr&#244;me du deuxieme album tant il etait attendu, il est difficile d'&#234;tre la r&#233;volution de sa propre r&#233;voltiuon initi&#233; avec le premier album. tout en tapant ce m&#233;ssage j'&#233;coute maintenant black weaves/vibrations et si autant je peux essayer de comprendre votre point de vue je ne peux pas le partager car cette musique me parle


----------



## vg93179 (10 Avril 2007)

maousse a dit:


> Dave Brubeck pour la nuit c'est quand même vachement bien....
> 
> et puis je suis tombé là-dessus
> [YOUTUBE]CxrRkK9UXaQ[/YOUTUBE]
> ...



dommage, j'arrive pas à le trouver sur itunes... elle est sympa cette version de take five...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Avril 2007)

[DM]3gwUX6ulHNjKQbGTz[/DM]


----------



## richard-deux (10 Avril 2007)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Allez, vous n'êtes pas seuls
> 
> Je me suis aussi fait avoir par les critiques et j'ai acheté le premier. Comme le dit Patamach, c'est banal, déjà entendu, convenu, etc.
> 
> ...



Concernant Bowie, je me demande si le fait de jouer avec un groupe "jeune" ne lui permettrait pas de rajeunir son public.   

Finalement, cette collaboration a permis à chaque partie à trouver un intérêt.

David, je t'aime bien, mais bon... sur ce coup là, c'est pas ce que tu as fait de meilleur (ni de pire, non plus).


----------



## CouleurSud (10 Avril 2007)

Est-il n&#233;cessaire de pr&#233;senter le grand Richie Hawtins ?

C'est l&#224; une oeuvre d&#233;j&#224; ancienne (1994, si mes souvenirs sont bons)

Mais c'est  celle qui me touche le plus. Il atteint ici une ma&#238;trise impressionnante de la progression dramatique des sonorit&#233;s. "Glob", par exemple, forme un tout auquel rien ne manque, image exacte de la perfection de la m&#233;lodie dont parle Sartre dans _La naus&#233;e_


----------



## IceandFire (10 Avril 2007)

un nectar...2 voix magnifiques, une rauque culott&#233; au wisky et au tabac et l'autre &#224; l'eau fraiche des vall&#233;es &#233;cossaises...la petite f&#233;e n'est autre que l'ancienne chanteuse des Belle and Sebastian...:love:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> Téo & Téa de J.-M. Jarre



Personne ne lui a dit qu'il n'y avait pas d'accent à Teo ?


----------



## Burzum (10 Avril 2007)

The Moon Lay Hidden Beneath A Cloud
"Rest On Your Arms Reversed"






1999 - Arthur's round table, ART 12 (1 cd)

17 titres - 57:32 min
Le groupe ne donne pas de noms à ses morceaux

enregistrement :

compilé et enregistré par Alzbeth, Vienne, Autriche, 1998-1999

line up :

Alzbeth & Albin Julius (tous instruments et chant)

style :  dark ambient martiale et rituelle 

Amis fans de ce projet extraordinaire réjouissez-vous car Alzbeth ne vous a pas oublié dans votre détresse à l'annonce de la dislocation de votre groupe fétiche ! 'Rest on your arms reversed' est donc un album posthume. Mais bien plus que cela, c'est une relique sacrée, où sont réunies toutes les perles rares issues de compilations et autres vinyles ('Madhr' avec les Hybryds, 'Kostnice' ou le encore le 7" 'Untitled') introuvables. Du coup, tout le spectre musical du duo est ici présent, de l'ambient martial et rituel aux 'ballades' dérangées folk et médievales. Rien que du bon, de la rareté en veux-tu en voilà qui accentue la désagréable constatation que le monde de la musique a perdu là un de ces plus beau fleurons. Si le coeur vous en dit (et le portefeuille aussi [sic]), vous pouvez également vous plonger plus avant dans cet univers si particulier avec le 'Book of Lyrics' édité par Alzbeth la même année (plus que quelques copies alors ne trainez pas...). Vous y découvrirez tous les textes de tous les albums, des infos sur les sources historiques sur lesquelles Alzbeth s'est basée, et quelques éclaircissements sur la biographie de ce mystérieux duo. L'objet est de plus somptueux, relié avec couverture en relief, quelques photos et illustrations. 313 pages de bohneur que vous pouvez retrouver sur www.totem-records.com/art. Dépêchez-vous ou vous vous en mordrez les doigts !

http://www.gutsofdarkness.com/god/objet.php?objet=4021


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2007)

un excellent klima s'en d&#233;gage ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​


----------



## KARL40 (11 Avril 2007)

Les MELVINS "Houdini"






Un disque de 1993 mais toujours aussi bon. Un des meilleurs MELVINS avec leur rock puissant, lourd et lent.


----------



## fedo (11 Avril 2007)

> Les MELVINS "Houdini"



le 29 avril à la Maroquinnerie.

j'aime bien le dernier _A Senile Animal_.


----------



## IceandFire (11 Avril 2007)

IceandFire a dit:


> un nectar...2 voix magnifiques, une rauque culotté au wisky et au tabac et l'autre à l'eau fraiche des vallées écossaises...la petite fée n'est autre que l'ancienne chanteuse des Belle and Sebastian...:love:



Je remet la photo qui à mystérieusement disparue...:rateau:


----------



## naas (11 Avril 2007)

autant le ne connaissais pas isobel campbell autant mark lanegan lui je connais.
Une voix issue d'un autre univers, une voix envoutante, naturelle et profonde.

son album bublegum m'est arriv&#233; comme une claque sans pr&#233;venir en laissant une marque ind&#233;l&#233;bile, cet album enfile les perles comme les ouvriers renault assemblent les twingo, &#224; la cha&#238;ne.

avec des rythmes et ambiances si diff&#233;rentes ind&#233;pendants et distinctes qu'il en devient difficile de cerner le personnage, sa voix rauque et puissante est l&#224; heureusement pour nous servir de guide.

"Would you put on that long white gown
And burn like there's no more tomorrows?
Will you walk with me underground
And forgive all my sicknesses and my sorrows?
Will you be shamed if I shake like I'm dyin'
When I fall to my knees and I'm crying?
Will you visit me where my body rests
Will you put on that long white dress?
Ba dadada, da, badadadada dadada
Ba dadada, da, badadada..."


----------



## IceandFire (11 Avril 2007)

j'aime bien ton image des twingos   .....
cet album a re&#231;u les honneurs de la presse musicale anglaise, ce qui n'est pas rien... :love:....


----------



## fedo (11 Avril 2007)

> autant le ne connaissais pas isobel campbell autant mark lanegan lui je connais.
> Une voix issue d'un autre univers, une voix envoutante, naturelle et profonde.
> 
> son album bublegum m'est arriv&#233; comme une claque sans pr&#233;venir en laissant une marque ind&#233;l&#233;bile, cet album enfile les perles comme les ouvriers renault assemblent les twingo, &#224; la cha&#238;ne.


j'adore _Lanegan_, _Screaming trees_, _Queens of the Stone Age_, _Nick Oliveri_...

Lanegan est un type exceptionnel avec sa voix taill&#233;e au whisky.
je pourrais pleurer en &#233;coutant _Dead on you_ ou _Kingdoms of rain_ sur l'album _Whisky for the Holy Ghost_.





je suis transport&#233; par _Fix_ ou le chef d'oeuvre _No easy action_ (titre dont je ne me suis toujours pas remis) sur l'album _Field Songs_





sur _bubblegum, _rien qu'en entendant _Methamphetamine blues_ j'ai su qu'il me fallait le disque.


----------



## IceandFire (11 Avril 2007)

droits d'auteurs pour la voix &#169;culott&#233; au whisky hein


----------



## naas (11 Avril 2007)

qui &#231;a ? Shane McGowan ? :bebe:


----------



## Modern__Thing (11 Avril 2007)

pour l'instant, je d&#233;couvre le nouvel album d'Ayo et de Macy Gray  j'aime beaucoup les deux :love: Ayo a l'air d'&#234;tre un beau melting pot entre la pop, le jazz/blues par moment, avec quelques chtites consonances raegae et R'n'B :love:





Macy est plus R'n'B mais avec son excellentissime fra&#238;cheur et spontan&#233;it&#233;  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2007)

En vous lisant sur Mark Lannegan, je pense (probablement à cause d'une certaine proximité sonore de leurs noms) à (feu) Grant McLennan du binôme australien méconnu et sous estimé The Go-Betweens ...

De la pop australienne assez mélancolique ...

Au hasard 









The Go-Betweens

16 lover's lane

​


----------



## silvio (11 Avril 2007)

wip a dit:


> C'est très bon ça Kas Product :love:. Mais bon, j'ai qu'un vieille album sur une vieille K7 plein de poussière... Faudrait que je numérise... :rose:


Pareil Miguel ... et encore la k7 est au fond du garage, sous une pile de boite et j'ai pu de lecteur K7 : faut que je dépouille ma même de 4 ans qui ne laissera pas faire sans combattre  



naas a dit:


> pour 15 euros tu peux t'offrir un cd :love:
> http://kasproduct.com/reeditions/reeditions.htm


Cooooooool Merci aussi



Patamach a dit:


> *The Arcade Fire *- neon Bible
> 
> Honteux. Déjà le 1er album ne m'avait pas emballé plus que ça, là on touche le fond du baril et on continue de creuser. Voix banal, mélodies quelconques et le tout avec une instrumentation archi conventionelle. Je ne comprends vraiment pas pourquoi toutes les critiques sont hunanimes, ce groupe est  très surestimé à mon sens.
> 
> Un éléphant ca trompe énormément.


Patachhhhhhhhh ! on est d'accord !!!!
:love::love:



richarddeux a dit:


> Je suis heureux de lire quelqu'un qui pense qu'Arcade Fire n'est pas le meilleur groupe du Monde.
> 
> Je me fais allumer sur différents forums lorsque j'ose écrire que je n'aime pas Arcade Fire et je ne comprends pas l'engouement  pour ce groupe. :rateau:


Moi non plus : continue 



fedo a dit:


> c'est ce que je voulais dire avec le syndrôme _At the drive-in_. je ne pense pas que c'était le meilleur groupe du monde à l'époque (d'ailleurs je crains que le meilleur groupe du monde n'existe plus depuis MC 5).


Miam 

Ben moi je me ballade entre LCD Soundsystem, The Klaxons (hé oui ! ), et les Hushpuppies ... d'ailleurs ce groupe de Perpignan me tue :love::love:


----------



## teo (11 Avril 2007)

fig. 5 a dit:


> Personne ne lui a dit qu'il n'y avait pas d'accent à Teo ?



Il a 3 avocats au *** mais il a pas voulu changer, ça va lui couter les yeux de la tête 


*Off The Bone* des Cramps



​
*Human Fly* _(à ma connaissance, pas de rapport avec le membre des forums)_ et *Surfin' Bird* sont deux morceaux d'anthologie :love:

ça me rappelle quand j'achetais Best, la page des tees et des badges 


Et juste après, plus léger, un cookie délicieux comme quatre heures: *S'Express Soundtrack*, le premier album de S'Express.

Ce groupe répandait chaleur et plaisir hédoniste  dans les soirées. Il a toujours le même effet euporisant sur moi 




​


----------



## Chang (11 Avril 2007)

> Ben moi je me ballade entre LCD Soundsystem, The Klaxons (hé oui ! ), et les Hushpuppies



LCD, mouais ok ... ya du punch ... les klaksons je vais meme pas essayer. Je me suis fait eu avec les couv' de trax (mensuel que je me fais envoyer pour garder un poil d'orteil dans l'actualite miouzical), c a chaque fois du perissable alors que c toujours encense comme l'album de l'annee et patati et patata ... saoulant a force ...

La pop electro, ou l'electro pop ca me gonfle. Si des mecs ont envie de mettre des beats sur leurs guitares, c'est cool, mais un peu de finesse ne fait jamais de mal. Depuis Jestofunk, on a pas vraiment reussi (de mon pauvre point de vue de naze qui y connait rien) a faire vibrer la fibre funky, voire rock, que chacun de ces groupes revendiquent (cf les raptures ). Sur scene je dis pas, mais en CD ... zzzzZZZzzzzz ...

C'etait le coup de gueule du soir de Pigeon Bourre ! 

Pour faire dans le conctructif et retenter les conseils de Trax, je vais essayer de choper le dernier Scratch Massive, mais c'est vraiment parce qu'il a ete produit par Moritz Von Oswald, la moitie de Maurizio :love:


----------



## Dark-Tintin (11 Avril 2007)

Style : Doom/Progressif
Le dernier album de Novembers Doom, donc song by song :

1-*Rain* : Une bonne entr&#233;e en mati&#232;re, qui pr&#233;pare bien au reste, uniquement avec la voix "growl"

2-*The Novella Reservoir* : Pitite intro acoustique, avec vite entr&#233;e des guitares &#233;lectriques, avec des coupl&#233;s "growl" et les refrains en voix "claire"

3-*Drown In The Midland Mere* : D&#233;but &#224; la batterie assez rapide, passages voix claires et growl, et m&#234;me un ptit solo 

4-*Twilight Innocence* : Enti&#232;rement acoustique et claire, un petit calme  

5-*The Voice Of Failure* : Le d&#233;but &#233;lectrique assez sympa suivi d'un riff vraiment sympa, comme sur la 2 refrains en voix claire et couplets en growl, je pense que c'est un de morceaux les plus rapides pour la batterie, avec aussi un pitit solo de guitare 

6-*They Were Left to Die* : Une autre du m&#234;me style que Rain, Drown etc, &#231;a devient un peu r&#233;p&#233;titif, &#224; part sur celle d'avant les pistes &#224; la guitare se ressemblent un peu trop, m&#234;me si elles sont sympa

7-*Dominate the Human Strain* : M&#234;me remarque, avec quelques passages en double gro&#223;e caisses (je sais pas comment on dit en plus court )

8-*Leaving this* : Ah, ma pr&#233;f&#233;r&#233;e  Mi-acoustique, Mi-Normale  C'est celle qui transmets le plus d'&#233;motion je pense 

Album sympa, mais bon c'est pas aussi triste qu'un doom du style The Angel And The Dark River (My Dying Bride), ou qu'un doom death (du style dISEMBOWELMENT)


----------



## IceandFire (11 Avril 2007)

fig. 5 a dit:


> En vous lisant sur Mark Lannegan, je pense (probablement à cause d'une certaine proximité sonore de leurs noms) à (feu) Grant McLennan du binôme australien méconnu et sous estimé The Go-Betweens ...
> 
> De la pop australienne assez mélancolique ...
> 
> ...


----------



## IceandFire (11 Avril 2007)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> pour l'instant, je découvre le nouvel album d'Ayo et de Macy Gray  j'aime beaucoup les deux :love: Ayo a l'air d'être un beau melting pot entre la pop, le jazz/blues par moment, avec quelques chtites consonances raegae et R'n'B :love:
> 
> 
> Dis donc ptit bouchon t'oublies pas quelqu'un ???:rateau::love:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2007)

IceandFire a dit:


> j'espère que tu penses que je connais les go betweens...:love:



Evidemment mon cher steeve 

En parlant de cela - la pop australienne - Domino/Pias a eu la bonne idée de rééditer _Calenture_ de _The Triffids_ 









*Calenture 
/
The Triffids*​
C'est un album de folk-pop sorti en 1987 par un groupe d'australiens avec à la voix le ténébreux David McComb et à la basse Martin P. Casey (qui ira rejoindre logiquement* après le split du groupe, _Nick Cave and the Bad Seeds_  )

D'autres albums du groupe ont ou vont être réédités

* le nom du groupe est tiré d'un roman de SF, réédité très récemment en français, _The Day of the Triffids_ : les Triffides sont des plantes qui ont envahi la terre .... d'où Nick Cave & The Bad Seeds :rateau:  




​


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2007)

Château Rouge
/
My Sister Klaus

Signé chez Tigersushi, collaborateur chez Poni Hoax et Joakim (qui lui rend la pareille), le premier album de My Sister Klaus ​


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (12 Avril 2007)

Chang a dit:


> Je me suis fait eu avec les couv' de trax (mensuel que je me fais envoyer pour garder un poil d'orteil dans l'actualite miouzical), c a chaque fois du perissable alors que c toujours encense comme l'album de l'annee et patati et patata ... saoulant a force ...
> 
> Pour faire dans le conctructif et retenter les conseils de Trax, je vais essayer de choper le dernier Scratch Massive





*Un point pour le chinois !
*Pour moi aussi, &#231;a fait quelques temps d&#233;j&#224; que je suis en d&#233;callage avec Trax.

Un autocollant Trax sur un emballage de disque n'en fait pas une bonne galette.
On tourne un peu en rond &#224; la longue.


Par contre, pour le Scratch Massive, c'est bon, c'est chaud, j'en ai eu parl&#233; dans ce fil et c'est un disque plut&#244;t assez bien agr&#233;able &#224; l'oreille.


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Avril 2007)

teo a dit:


> Et juste après, plus léger, un cookie délicieux comme quatre heures: *S'Express Soundtrack*, le premier album de S'Express.
> 
> Ce groupe répandait chaleur et plaisir hédoniste  dans les soirées. Il a toujours le même effet euporisant sur moi




:love: :love: :love: 
Tiens je vais me l'écouter aussi du coup!!!


----------



## wip (12 Avril 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> :love: :love: :love:
> Tiens je vais me l'écouter aussi du coup!!!


Enjoy this Trip !!


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Avril 2007)

*SUPERFLY GUY
GONNA TAKE YOU HIIIIIIIIIIIIIGH*   :love:


----------



## bompi (12 Avril 2007)

Bon. Alors ces derniers temps, c'est vieilleries et nouveaut&#233;s.

Suite &#224; une rem&#233;moration impromptue, j'ai d&#233;got&#233; rapidement *Some deaths take forever*, de Bernard Szajner. Je ne l'avais pas &#233;cout&#233; depuis une bonne vingtaine d'ann&#233;es [je ne l'avais qu'en vinyle] et j'ai instantan&#233;ment retrouv&#233; les morceaux que j'aimais, comme s'ils n'&#233;taient jamais partis. &#199;a a un petit c&#244;t&#233; ann&#233;es quatre-vingts pas d&#233;sagr&#233;able mais il y a encore trop d'instruments "classiques" (saxo, guitare, batterie, basse) assouplissant les rugosit&#233;s (analogiques) des synth&#233;thiseurs, et c'est bien dommage [le saxo, c'est tellement laid, &#224; quelques (trop) rares exceptions pr&#232;s]. Cela reste int&#233;ressant, d'autant que l'on se rend compte que certains morceaux ont &#233;t&#233; &#233;chantillonn&#233;s et utilis&#233;s de-ci de-l&#224; : un air de d&#233;j&#224;-entendu, forc&#233;ment.

Le dernier Bebel Gilberto, *Momento* : du bon et du nettement moins bon. Assez d&#233;cevant donc : il lui faudra retrouver un soup&#231;on d'inspiration pour le prochain !.

*RockPaperScissors* de Michael Brook. Il y a quelques morceaux int&#233;ressants, d'autres o&#249; le mauvais go&#251;t frappe &#224; l'envi [chanteuse ou chanteur navrants entre autres].

&#192; part &#231;a ? Toujours FSOL (*The Isness*, *The Otherness*, *Alice in Ultraland* etc.) car c'est vraiment riche, cela fourmille d'id&#233;es, bonnes ou moins bonnes, &#233;videmment. Mais au moins il y a de la mati&#232;re &#224; m&#226;cher pour mes ch'tites oreilles.


----------



## silvio (12 Avril 2007)

Chang a dit:


> LCD, mouais ok ... ya du punch ... les klaksons je vais meme pas essayer. Je me suis fait eu avec les couv' de trax (mensuel que je me fais envoyer pour garder un poil d'orteil dans l'actualite miouzical), c a chaque fois du perissable alors que c toujours encense comme l'album de l'annee et patati et patata ... saoulant a force ...
> 
> La pop electro, ou l'electro pop ca me gonfle. Si des mecs ont envie de mettre des beats sur leurs guitares, c'est cool, mais un peu de finesse ne fait jamais de mal. Depuis Jestofunk, on a pas vraiment reussi (de mon pauvre point de vue de naze qui y connait rien) a faire vibrer la fibre funky, voire rock, que chacun de ces groupes revendiquent (cf les raptures ). Sur scene je dis pas, mais en CD ... zzzzZZZzzzzz ...
> 
> C'etait le coup de gueule du soir de Pigeon Bourre !


hé bé nan .. j'étais effectivement très dubitatif au début, m'attendant à une nième resucée d'une mauvaise pop, mais au bout d'un mois, j'écoute de plus en plus l'album ce qui est bon signe (je vais doucement hein )
Je ne dis pas que mon avis fait foi (perso je ne lis pas Trax), mais je trouve que c'est un bon groupe pop-rock avec un peu d'électro (rien à voir avec Jestofunk)
The Kooks, qui a eu sa part de buzz, par contre m'emmerde ... mais bon ... les goûts et les couleurs (les miennes sont là)



Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Style : Doom/Progressif


C'est un style ? 





IceandFire a dit:


> Modern__Thing a dit:
> 
> 
> > pour l'instant, je découvre le nouvel album d'Ayo et de Macy Gray  j'aime beaucoup les deux :love: Ayo a l'air d'être un beau melting pot entre la pop, le jazz/blues par moment, avec quelques chtites consonances raegae et R'n'B :love:
> ...


----------



## CouleurSud (12 Avril 2007)

silvio a dit:


> (les miennes sont là)



Je viens d'aller voir. En gros, que du bon.

Mais ce qui m'a surpris, c'est Patrick Coutin  

S'il y a un truc à sauver dans le marécage du rock français (l'expression déclenche souvent mon hilarité), c'est bien lui

Certes, il y en a d'autres aussi. Mais peu

On dira comme ça, rapidement : Asphalt Jungle, Metal Urbain, Marie et les Garçons, Ronnie Bird


----------



## fedo (12 Avril 2007)

silvio a dit:


> Je ne dis pas que mon avis fait foi (perso je ne lis pas Trax), mais bon ... les goûts et les couleurs (les miennes sont là)



moi non plus je ne lis pas Trax  mais j'adore aussi le _Blues Explosion.
_là aussi on a du lourd, ces gens ont un talent fou:





allez un petit coup de _Ditch_, sur l'album _Orange_. c'est blues, c'est noise, c'est dissonant, c'est génial.


----------



## silvio (12 Avril 2007)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Je viens d'aller voir. En gros, que du bon.
> 
> Mais ce qui m'a surpris, c'est Patrick Coutin
> 
> ...


tu en cites 3 de la fin des 70' :love::love:, et Ronnie Bird ben ..... bon Ronnie Bird, c'est plus vieux ... 
mais il y a eu d'autres gros trucs : comme ça sans réfléchir : Marquis de Sade, les Dogs, les Thugs, la Mano, les Bérus par exemple, pis Noir Désir aussi même si j'étais pas trop fan ... non ? 

Aujourd'hui je dis sans hésiter : Hushpuppies, ils ont vraiment un son


----------



## KARL40 (12 Avril 2007)

silvio a dit:


> Aujourd'hui je dis sans hésiter : Hushpuppies, ils ont vraiment un son


 
Pour vendre du Gel douche !!   
Je n'ai pas écouté leur album mais le fait que leur morceau illustre une pub m'a ... comment dire ... attristé !
Sinon, il y a GOMM dont le second album vient de sortir. Et ça c'est du tout bon :love:


----------



## CouleurSud (12 Avril 2007)

silvio a dit:


> tu en cites 3 de la fin des 70' :love::love:, et Ronnie Bird ben ..... bon Ronnie Bird, c'est plus vieux ...
> mais il y a eu d'autres gros trucs : comme &#231;a sans r&#233;fl&#233;chir : Marquis de Sade, les Dogs, les Thugs, la Mano, les B&#233;rus par exemple, pis Noir D&#233;sir aussi m&#234;me si j'&#233;tais pas trop fan ... non ?
> 
> Aujourd'hui je dis sans h&#233;siter : Hushpuppies, ils ont vraiment un son



Evident, pour Marquis de Sade, injustement oubli&#233;s. Je les ai un peu connu (Darcel et Philippe Pascal) &#224; l'&#233;poque o&#249; le rock se cherchait entre Rennes et Lyon 

De m&#234;me, pour les Dogs, &#224; mon sens, presque au niveau de groupes comme les Plimsouls.

Les B&#233;rus, on dira que je les respecte, mais, bon, je n'y arrive pas, question d'oreille et de je-ne-sais-quoi

La Mano, pas mon truc

ND, ouais, ouais, pour etc., etc. (enfin, tu vois ce que je veux dire)

Bon, je vais &#233;couter les Hushpupies que je connais mal


----------



## yvos (12 Avril 2007)

KARL40 a dit:


> Pour vendre du Gel douche !!
> Je n'ai pas écouté leur album mais le fait que leur morceau illustre une pub m'a ... comment dire ... attristé !
> Sinon, il y a GOMM dont le second album vient de sortir. Et ça c'est du tout bon :love:



Si tu es sur Panam, en concert vendredi prochain avec Electrelane :style: :love:


----------



## KARL40 (12 Avril 2007)

yvos a dit:


> Si tu es sur Panam, en concert vendredi prochain avec Electrelane :style: :love:



Oui, mais hélas pas dispo !

Pour ceux que ça intéresse, les QUEENS OF THE STONE AGE et SONIC YOUTH le même jour au FURIA SOUND FESTIVAL de Cergy (95) le 1er juillet  

Sinon là j'écoute GOMM :love:


----------



## naas (12 Avril 2007)

<troll>sonic youth !!!!!!!!!!! avec des ploucs de queeens ... tout fout le camps mon brave monsieur   </troll>


----------



## FANREM (12 Avril 2007)

naas a dit:


> <troll>sonic youth !!!!!!!!!!! avec des ploucs de queeens ... tout fout le camps mon brave monsieur   </troll>


Puisque vous parlez de Sonic Youth et de l'Australie, il y a un groupe australien (le meilleur) qu'il ne faut absolument pas rater qui vient en concert &#224; Paris le 14 Mai
Un lien http://www.rosemacadam.com/index.php?page=7&gid=11
Pour ne rien g&#226;cher, c'est quasi donn&#233; 11,60 &#8364; pour la soir&#233;e    En plus, il y aura de l'ambiance &#224; n'en pas douter (et pour les amateurs la basssiste est tr&#232;s mignonne). Je ne peux pas en faire plus. Viendez


Morceau pour d&#233;couvrir 
en version acoustique http://www.thedrones.com.au/audio/sharkfin%20acoustic.mp3
et en version electrique http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ljxw1YuUKIU


----------



## fedo (13 Avril 2007)

> <troll>sonic youth !!!!!!!!!!! avec des ploucs de queeens ... tout fout le camps mon brave monsieur   </troll>



moi j'aime bien toute la galaxie des ploucs du désert de Californie... il a fallu logtemps avant qu'ils ne soient considérés comme "culturellement correct", par une certaine presse...
d'ailleurs en 2002 le réveil a été brutal pour ladite presse qui a découvert QOSTA avec 5 ans de retard (et la même année les White Stripes avec 3 ans de retard, mais surtout avec un album moyen...).
mais également, ils ont découvert Kyuss par ricochet avec QOSTA. 





_blues for the red sun_, album génial de Kyuss mais pas facile d'accès, plus psyché et nettement plus brut de décoffrage, heavy que QOSTA.


----------



## IceandFire (13 Avril 2007)

Big Soul, 1 et 2....ils sortent un nouvel album pour cette ann&#233;e....yeah!:style:


----------



## richard-deux (13 Avril 2007)

fedo a dit:


> moi non plus je ne lis pas Trax  mais j'adore aussi le _Blues Explosion.
> _là aussi on a du lourd, ces gens ont un talent fou:
> 
> 
> ...



Excellent album.  

Le seul album de JSBE qui est un peu faible est _Plastic Fang_.
Je trouve qu'il manque d'inspiration.


----------



## silvio (13 Avril 2007)

KARL40 a dit:


> Pour vendre du Gel douche !!
> Je n'ai pas écouté leur album mais le fait que leur morceau illustre une pub m'a ... comment dire ... attristé !


Les Clash et les Ramones aussi, pour ne citer qu'eux (je ne me souviens plus pour quelles pubs)
ça ne retire rien à la qualité des musicos




richarddeux a dit:


> Excellent album.
> 
> Le seul album de JSBE qui est un peu faible est _Plastic Fang_.
> Je trouve qu'il manque d'inspiration.


C'est aussi le plus abordable CQFD


----------



## fedo (13 Avril 2007)

> Le seul album de JSBE qui est un peu faible est _Plastic Fang_.



pour moi c'est Acme (d'ailleurs c'est à partir de cet album qu'une certaine presse a commencé à s'intéresser au cas JSBX...).

Toutefois, les versions Xtra Acme et surtout Acme + déchirent bien.


----------



## CouleurSud (13 Avril 2007)

fedo a dit:


> moi j'aime bien toute la galaxie des ploucs du désert de Californie... il a fallu logtemps avant qu'ils ne soient considérés comme "culturellement correct", par une certaine presse...
> d'ailleurs en 2002 le réveil a été brutal pour ladite presse qui a découvert QOSTA avec 5 ans de retard (et la même année les White Stripes avec 3 ans de retard, mais surtout avec un album moyen...).
> mais également, ils ont découvert Kyuss par ricochet avec QOSTA.
> 
> ...



Pas tout à fait d'accord avec toi. Dans R&F, il y a un journaliste qui a parlé dès 1998 des "stoners", notamment de Kyuss. Il continue d'ailleurs, de façon très documentée. Je peux citer son nom : C. Deluermoz

Pendant que j'y suis, connaissez-vous les grands ancêtres des "stoners" : *Blue Cheer* ? En 1968, ils ont sorti une petite merveille : _Vincebus Eruptum_ qui présente une version hallucinée du "Summertime Blues" d'Eddie cochran. Du blues psychédélique complèrement inédit à l'époque. 

Ces hommes voyaient loin.


----------



## fedo (13 Avril 2007)

> Dans R&F, il y a un journaliste qui a parlé dès 1998 des "stoners", notamment de Kyuss. Il continue d'ailleurs, de façon très documentée. Je peux citer son nom : C. Deluermoz



je n'inclue pas R&F dans la "certaine presse".... je veux surtout parler d'un hebdomadaire qui a pu balancer à la mort de Kurt Cobain que le rock était mort à cette occasion...


----------



## silvio (13 Avril 2007)

fedo a dit:


> je n'inclue pas R&F dans la "certaine presse".... je veux surtout parler d'un hebdomadaire qui a pu balancer à la mort de Kurt Cobain que le rock était mort à cette occasion...



C'est vraiment n'importe quoi !!!
Tout le monde sait bien que le rock est mort avec Eddie Cochran ...
Euh nan ... Elvis Presley ..
Euh ... Jimmy Hendrix ? ..
Jim Morrison ?
Janis Joplin ?
Keith Moon ?
Sid Vicious ?
Ian Curtis ?
Joey Ramone ?
Joe Strummer ?
:rose::rose::rose::rose::rose:


----------



## teo (13 Avril 2007)

Allez, parce qu'il n'y a pas que le rock et l'électro, mon gros choc de ce mois-ci sur YouTube, un morceau terrible, à voir jusqu'à la fin. Elle était plus grande que beaucoup (Oubliez vos préjugés _[c'est dur hein ; ?)]_, elle est plus rock 'n' roll ici que beaucoup d'autres ) )

_Spéciale dédicace :love: aimante :love: à tous les gens qui ont eu des passages à vide, des passages en bas _

[YOUTUBE]n3dQkUOxIiw[/YOUTUBE]​
A part tout va bien  il fait beau, je sors boire un coup, ne nous inquiétons pas  j'avais juste envie de vous parler de cette chanson


----------



## alèm (14 Avril 2007)

silvio a dit:


> C'est vraiment n'importe quoi !!!
> Tout le monde sait bien que le rock est mort avec Eddie Cochran ...
> Euh nan ... Elvis Presley ..
> Euh ... Jimmy Hendrix ? ..
> ...



fin d'un concert ayant commencé par "my my hey hey" à la guitare folk un gros riff gras arrive d'une Gibson sur un gros Fender à lampes 4 notes larsens etc une voix fluette nasillarde se perche sur ces notes la batterie explose en quelque chose d'approximatif, la basse suit la guitare comme une balle suit sa sur sur une barricade un mec genre chevelu habillé en clown blanc avec des godillots de bucheron est accompagné de trois autres mecs dans le genre sombre

_Hey hey, my my
Rock and roll can never die
There's more to the picture
Than meets the eye.
Hey hey, my my.

Out of the blue and into the black
You pay for this, but they give you that
And once you're gone, you can't come back
When you're out of the blue and into the black.

The king is gone but he's not forgotten
Is this the story of johnny rotten?
It's better to burn out 'cause rust never sleeps
The king is gone but he's not forgotten.

Hey hey, my my
Rock and roll can never die
There's more to the picture
Than meets the eye._


----------



## StJohnPerse (14 Avril 2007)

Amy Winehouse :love:


----------



## IceandFire (14 Avril 2007)

t'as lus GLAMOUR&#169; ?


----------



## StJohnPerse (14 Avril 2007)

Oh non ! Je connais cette fille depuis novembre/d&#233;cembre 2006 . C'est toujours aussi :love:


----------



## yvos (14 Avril 2007)

"Ca serait trop long à expliquer" :style:


----------



## naas (14 Avril 2007)

Si c'est trop long dis nous au moins ou l'on peux l'&#233;couter


----------



## yvos (14 Avril 2007)

naas a dit:


> Si c'est trop long dis nous au moins ou l'on peux l'&#233;couter



il se trouve que "Ce serait trop long &#224; expliquer" est le titre d'un des morceaux.

Le groupe s'appelle donc Programme - h&#233;ritier "cerebral" de Diabologum et le EP s'appelle Bogue.

Apr&#232;s, pour le style, et ben tu peux aller tester sur l'itms


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Avril 2007)

naas a dit:


> Si c'est trop long dis nous au moins ou l'on peux l'écouter



Tant qu'on y est, dites aussi, ou on peut ne pas l'écouter...


----------



## fedo (14 Avril 2007)

> Tant qu'on y est, dites aussi, ou on peut ne pas l'écouter...



sur NRJ... 

tiens Metallica sort un nouvel album cette année, l'entendra-t-on sur NRJ...?


----------



## Berthold (14 Avril 2007)

fedo a dit:


> tiens Metallica sort un nouvel album cette année, l'entendra-t-on sur NRJ...?


  

En ce moment je repasse un album que j'avais complètement oublié, *Bad company*, *Run with the pack*. Certains qualifiaient ça de Hard rock faut pas exagérer. C'est pas parce qu'il y a deux guitares saturées dans l'album Je le situerais entre Lynyrd Skynyrd et Bob Seger. Bien agréable, bien écrit, pas indispensable, mais je l'écoute.


----------



## macinside (14 Avril 2007)

ou j'ai mis la bouteille de guinness ?


----------



## naas (14 Avril 2007)

A la st patrick ils font toujours un concert &#224; dublin histoire de se faire un peu de sous


----------



## CouleurSud (15 Avril 2007)

Un disque &#233;trange. Curieuse, mais heureuse rencontre de minimalisme allemand &#224; la Basic Channel et d'ambiances psych&#233;d&#233;liques.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2007)

C'est bien le jour de l'écouter ​


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2007)

Les versions remastérisées et avec bonus (presque rien de nouveau qui n'ait déjà été édité sur des maxi, singles ou pirates) des 2 meilleurs (pour certains il n'y a que 2 vrais albums) albums de Sisters of Mercy 











Plus de 20 ans après la première édition, le plaisir reste intact et intense​


----------



## macinside (15 Avril 2007)

fig. 5 a dit:


> C'est bien le jour de l'écouter ​



la version live du disque "live" est la meilleurs ... va y louison


----------



## naas (15 Avril 2007)

Ils m'ont toujours fait beaucoup marrer ces peukons de L88 
dans un autre style il y a aussi les nonnes troppo avec leur fabuleux album "la mission musicale" ils feront plus tard les VRP
page myspace


----------



## Dark-Tintin (15 Avril 2007)

fedo a dit:


> sur NRJ...
> 
> tiens Metallica sort un nouvel album cette année, l'entendra-t-on sur NRJ...?




Oui, ils sont rentrés en studio le 12 mars, on peut espérer l'album pour dans quelques mois


----------



## yvos (15 Avril 2007)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Oui, ils sont rentr&#233;s en studio le 12 mars



ne serait-il pas possible...

 

..heu..


de ne plus les laisser sortir


----------



## JPTK (15 Avril 2007)

yvos a dit:


> ne serait-il pas possible...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Le dernier album est très très bon, alors les blagues faciles sur ce groupe on peut en faire comme sur tous les autres groupes mais bon on passe un peu pour un nase quand même quand on sait pas trop de quoi on parle


----------



## Dark-Tintin (15 Avril 2007)

M&#234;me si le son de batterie est un peu pourri quand m&#234;me, le reste est tr&#232;s bon


----------



## IceandFire (15 Avril 2007)

Le dernier opus des Artics monkeys :style: bien sympa


----------



## fedo (15 Avril 2007)

pour changer de registre, _Zu_, les italiens free jazz noise de fou:





oreilles sensibles s'abstenir, mais dans le genre on fait rarement mieux.


----------



## yvos (15 Avril 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Le dernier album est très très bon, alors les blagues faciles sur ce groupe on peut en faire comme sur tous les autres groupes mais bon on passe un peu pour un nase quand même quand on sait pas trop de quoi on parle



rôlololo j'ai touché une corde sensible  

mais je disais de ne pas les laisser sortir pour qu'ils puissent en enregistrer d'autres!


----------



## JPTK (15 Avril 2007)

fedo a dit:


> pour changer de registre, _Zu_, les italiens free jazz noise de fou:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Attends c'est quoi ??? Un nouveau ?? Je les ai vu en 1&#232;re partie de Fant&#244;mas &#224; l'AB &#224; Bruxelles ! La grosse claque, j'ai ador&#233; ! Par contre l'album que j'ai est en "demi teinte" j'ai trouv&#233;, je l'&#233;coute peu mais il est pas mal quand m&#234;me hein, c'est _The way of animals power_.

Ah bah les 2 datent de 2005...


----------



## landrih (15 Avril 2007)

en ce moment
"sister ray" du velvet underground


----------



## macinside (15 Avril 2007)

toujours dans la série ....


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2007)

yvos a dit:


> il se trouve que "Ce serait trop long à expliquer" est le titre d'un des morceaux.
> 
> Le groupe s'appelle donc Programme - héritier "cerebral" de Diabologum et le EP s'appelle Bogue.
> 
> Après, pour le style, et ben tu peux aller tester sur l'itms



cela serait trop long à expliquer mais je n'ai fait que le rapprochement ce soir avec 






qui en fait un remix 


​


----------



## fedo (16 Avril 2007)

> Attends c'est quoi ??? Un nouveau ?? Je les ai vu en 1ère partie de Fantômas à l'AB à Bruxelles ! La grosse claque, j'ai adoré ! Par contre l'album que j'ai est en "demi teinte" j'ai trouvé, je l'écoute peu mais il est pas mal quand même hein, c'est _The way of animals power_.



bah tu as toute la discographie ici.
perso j'adore l'album igneo. bon je les connais pas tous non plus.

ça fait plaisir de voir qu'il y a des amateurs pour Fantômas et ZU, ça c'est du concert.


----------



## JPTK (16 Avril 2007)

fedo a dit:


> bah tu as toute la discographie ici.
> perso j'adore l'album igneo. bon je les connais pas tous non plus.
> 
> ça fait plaisir de voir qu'il y a des amateurs pour Fantômas et ZU, ça c'est du concert.





Ok merci pour la disco !  

Bah le concert, je suis arrivé en plein ZU, là je me suis trouvé face à un mur de son, j'avais l'impression qu'il y avait du vent !   J'ai tout de suite accroché, ce gros sax baryton barré, ce bassiste plutôt doué et déjanté et ce batteur pied nu complètement fou qui ressemblait à animal, c'était plutôt un trio puissant, technique, et complètement free  

En plus après c'était donc Fantômas + Melvins big band, mon meilleur concert de fantômas, les 2 batteurs et leur batterie côte à côte (comme d'hab de profil, Dave Lombardo donc et le batteur des melvins), au milieu Trevor Dunn, Buzz Ozbourne et l'autre gratteux complètement fou des melvins je pense, et Mike PAton et ses machines à droite, plus en forme que jamais, c'était la 3e fois que je le voyais. Soirée fabuleuse et pleine d'énergie et de bonnes ondes, un public déchaîné


----------



## fedo (16 Avril 2007)

> et l'autre gratteux complètement fou des melvins je pense



pas Duane Denison (ex Jesus Lizard) plutôt (fait Tomahawk).


----------



## JPTK (16 Avril 2007)

fedo a dit:


> pas Duane Denison (ex Jesus Lizard) plutôt (fait Tomahawk).



Ah bah oui le seul grateux des Melvins c'est Buzz... je sais pas sinon il avait l'air plus sec et plus désarticulé que Duane Denison, d'après google image car je connaissais pas le bonhomme physiquement parlant.

Et il jouait avec un câble qui fait du bruit, c'est une espèce d'instrument de musique qui fait comme des coups de tonnerre, et j'avais déjà vu ce type dans l'excellent film sur Fred Frith : _Step accross the border._


----------



## alèm (16 Avril 2007)

_Trevor Dunn et Mike Patton, je les pr&#233;f&#232;re remix&#233;s en direct par John Zorn avec Joey Baron (Dave Lombardo m'ennuie, d&#233;sol&#233; les gars ! ) 


il n'y aucun mec des Melvins dans Step Across The Border sinon&#8230;  'fin je dis &#231;a comme &#231;a&#8230; en gratteux, ya Ren&#233; Lussier et Arto Lindsay et les Quatre des Guitaristes de l'apocalypse (R'n&#233; et d'autres)
_


----------



## JPTK (17 Avril 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4238564 a dit:
			
		

> _Trevor Dunn et Mike Patton, je les préfère remixés en direct par John Zorn avec Joey Baron (Dave Lombardo m'ennuie, désolé les gars ! ) _


_


Oui j'ai vu aussi à l'AB récemment  Mais j'aime aussi Dave Lombardo, c'est un autre genre mais moi je crache pas dans la soupe   _


----------



## JPTK (17 Avril 2007)

[QUOTE='[MGZ]il n'y aucun mec des Melvins dans Step Across The Border sinon  'fin je dis ça comme ça en gratteux, ya René Lussier et Arto Lindsay et les Quatre des Guitaristes de l'apocalypse (R'né et d'autres)[/I][/COLOR][/QUOTE]


J'ai pas dit qu'il y avait un grateux des Melvins, juste que le mec qui jouait le soir de Fantômas + Melvins big band ressemblait à un grateux vu dans le film, après je sais pas qui c'était


----------



## alèm (17 Avril 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> J'ai pas dit qu'il y avait un grateux des Melvins, juste que le mec qui jouait le soir de Fantômas + Melvins big band ressemblait à un grateux vu dans le film, après je sais pas qui c'était


_
bah c'est que j'imagine mal le gros R'né (il ressemble plus trop à ce qu'il était dans Step) ni  Arto jouait avec les Melvins 

regarde de nouveau le film (ça fait du bien de voir ça de temps à autre ! )

ps : moi je crache toujours dans la soupe (Chérie FMMMMM) voire même dans mon YOP (Skyyyyyrock) 
_


----------



## fedo (17 Avril 2007)

> Mais j'aime aussi Dave Lombardo, c'est un autre genre mais moi je crache pas dans la soupe



idem pour moi m'enfin le dernier _Slayer _n'est pas exceptionnel.


----------



## JPTK (17 Avril 2007)

fedo a dit:


> idem pour moi m'enfin le dernier _Slayer _n'est pas exceptionnel.



nan c'est sûr, mais bon ça s'écoute bien en voiture quand même après une journée difficile. De toute façon c'est quand même une bande de gros beaufs faut pas trop leur en demander non plus


----------



## JPTK (17 Avril 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4238762 a dit:
			
		

> _
> bah c'est que j'imagine mal le gros R'né (il ressemble plus trop à ce qu'il était dans Step) ni  Arto jouait avec les Melvins
> 
> regarde de nouveau le film (ça fait du bien de voir ça de temps à autre ! )
> ...





Je te dirais, je dois le projeter chez des amis dans les semaines qui viennent.

En tout cas en concert c'était un grand guitariste tout sec avec une gueule de prix nobel de physique chimie et qui jouait avec un câble électrique plutôt bruyant  Je vais aller voir sur youtube doit bien y avoir un morceau de Fantômas + Melvins big band qq part


----------



## JPTK (17 Avril 2007)

Et ça c'est cadeau ça fait plaisir : ZU


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Avril 2007)

Ben  j'aime bien.
Ca tient la route je trouve pour du rock de djeun's!


----------



## mademoisellecha (17 Avril 2007)

Le dernier Cocorosie


----------



## Chang (18 Avril 2007)

Je viens de me racheter deux classiques house du label Strictly Rhythm :

- Ultra Nate - Free, ca passait a la radio, ca groovait et ca groove toujours a fond. Au fond ca a plutot bien vieillit et j'avoue que ca me donne le sourire ce genre de track.

- Wink - Higher State Of Consciousness, tres efficace avec sa TB 303 qui monte qui monte, un tube acid house qui a fait le tour de la planete et qui se joue encorepour le plaisir de finir les bras en l'air =)

Et puis une derniere gaterie, le track  Other Side sortie de l'album de Green Velvet - Walk Of Love (2005) ... 






comment dire, une rythmique qui tabasse avec un pied super efficace comme Green Velvet sait les faire, une voix d'hysterique qui crie "take me to the oter side, where the humans are animals" et cette basse ronflante qui lui repond  ... c'est dementiellement entrainant  et jouissif ... le genre de track que j'ecoute pour me motiver ...


----------



## alèm (18 Avril 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Je te dirais, je dois le projeter chez des amis dans les semaines qui viennent.
> 
> En tout cas en concert c'était un grand guitariste tout sec avec une gueule de prix nobel de physique chimie et qui jouait avec un câble électrique plutôt bruyant  Je vais aller voir sur youtube doit bien y avoir un morceau de Fantômas + Melvins big band qq part



_pourquoi je pense à mon chéri Arto Lindsay (ouais, j'ai son mail perso d'abord ! ) quand tu dis ça ? (c'est lui que tu as vu dans Step Across The Border mais est-ce lui que tu as vu avec le Big Band, j'ai quelques doutes )

après recherche, le seul de Step Across the Border (excepté Zorn bien entendu) que tu retrouves dans les Line-ups de Patton, c'est le grand Bob Ostertag (qui a beaucoup beaucoup joué avec Frith puisque), on aurait pu aussi croiser Ikue Mori (mais pas à la gratte) et d'autres encore mais pas de gratteux 

mais toi, tu causes de  David Scott Stone dont la page myspace est assez rigolote question distorsions (et qui ressemble à un mixte de Arto avec R'né effectivement, voire un petit côté Lee Ranaldo jeune )


_


----------



## JPTK (18 Avril 2007)

richarddeux a dit:


> *Panda Bear - Person Pitch*
> 
> MYsPACE​





Une bouse, j'ai même pas pu aller au bout de la 1ère écoute, une supercherie, du foutage de gueule, du nombrilisme narcissique :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: 

_QUI A LAISSÉ LA TOUCHE "REVERB CHURCH" ENFONCÉE PENDANT LE MIX LES MECS C'EST TOP PAS COOL MEGA CHIANT QUOI VOS BLAGUES À LA CON LÀ !!_


----------



## JPTK (18 Avril 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4239996 a dit:
			
		

> _pourquoi je pense à mon chéri Arto Lindsay (ouais, j'ai son mail perso d'abord ! ) quand tu dis ça ? (c'est lui que tu as vu dans Step Across The Border mais est-ce lui que tu as vu avec le Big Band, j'ai quelques doutes )
> 
> après recherche, le seul de Step Across the Border (excepté Zorn bien entendu) que tu retrouves dans les Line-ups de Patton, c'est le grand Bob Ostertag (qui a beaucoup beaucoup joué avec Frith puisque), on aurait pu aussi croiser Ikue Mori (mais pas à la gratte) et d'autres encore mais pas de gratteux
> 
> ...




Hé hé la classsssssssse man    

Déjà effectivement je pensais bien à Bob Ostertag (prix Nobel de physique chimie :love: ) et oui il semble bien que c'était David Scott Stone, donc la classe merci


----------



## Aurélie85 (18 Avril 2007)

je d&#233;couvre ce titre:  *Deichkind*- Remmidemmi (Yippie Yippie Yeah)
Pour ceux qui se souviennent, Deichkind &#233;taient les auteurs allemands du "Bon voyage", avec Nina et son superbe accent. 

C'est un titre pour faire danser les lapins &#231;a! Je vois bien le mien (Pompon pour les intimes) bouger son popotin dessus!  Et le mien aussi il se met &#224; bouger.  

Je vous mets la vid&#233;o. Le film est pas toujours bien adapt&#233; &#224; la musique mais justement que c'est dr&#244;le!

[YOUTUBE]fI8ifg6dWwU[/YOUTUBE]


Je vous mets les paroles aussi pour ceux qui comprennent ou visualisent plus ou moins ce qu'ils disent. Comme &#231;a, vous pouvez chanter &#224; tue-t&#234;te et vous filmer devant votre mac, et poster le tout dans *ce fil*. 



"Deine Eltern sind auf einem Tennisturnier 
Du machst eine Party,wie nett von dir 
Impulsive Menschen kennen keine Grenzen 
Schmei&#223; die M&#246;bel aus dem Fenster 
wir brauchen Platz zum Dancen 

Yippie Yipiie Yeah Yipiie Yeah krawall und Remmidemmi 
Yippie Yipiie Yeah Yipiie Yeah krawall und Remmidemmi 
Yippie Yipiie Yeah Yipiie Yeah krawall und Remmidemmi 
Yippie Yipiie Yeah Yipiie Yeah krawall und Remmidemmi 

Ein bisschen Gold und Silber 
Ein bisschen Glitzer Glitzer 
Habt ihr nichts zum Fressen hier 
Ich will Pizza 
Deine Mutter hat gesagt "Tragt nicht soviel Dreck rein" 
Auf dem Foto in der K&#252;che sieht sie aus wie Katja Ebstein 

Yippie Yipiie Yeah Yipiie Yeah krawall und Remmidemmi 
Yippie Yipiie Yeah Yipiie Yeah krawall und Remmidemmi 
Yippie Yipiie Yeah Yipiie Yeah krawall und Remmidemmi 
Yippie Yipiie Yeah Yipiie Yeah krawall und Remmidemmi 

Wir tanzen auf den Tischen 
Die Stimmung ist beschissen 
Ich will nackt sein 
Im Pool kann man sich erfrischen 
Die Boxen von deinem Vater nehme ich mit in die Sauna 
Ich mache einen aufguss mit der Hausbar 
Und dann dreh ich lauter 

Yippie Yipiie Yeah Yipiie Yeah krawall und Remmidemmi 
Yippie Yipiie Yeah Yipiie Yeah krawall und Remmidemmi 
Yippie Yipiie Yeah Yipiie Yeah krawall und Remmidemmi 
Yippie Yipiie Yeah Yipiie Yeah krawall und Remmidemmi 

Ey spie&#223;t mal nich so rum,ey 
Wir wolln nur was erleben 
Privat bei reichen Eltern,was kann es sch&#246;neres geben."


M&#251;rement r&#233;fl&#233;chit. Si. Le film colle parfaitement aux paroles.


----------



## Chang (18 Avril 2007)

Yippie Yippie Yeaaaaah 

Electro house putassiere quand tu nous tiens :rateau:


----------



## naas (18 Avril 2007)

va siis ein gross surprisse 
das chein muziq :rateau:  
je suppose qu'il ne faut pas chercher &#224; comprendre les paroles


----------



## naas (18 Avril 2007)

un bijou de nos amis de LCD soundsystem tribulations

[YOUTUBE]4X1LuzkYs5Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2007)

Jeff Buckley ...

Autant quand je vais pas trop mal, il m'insupporte avec son nom de bi&#232;re sans alcool, le genre de blues pour d&#233;pressif et rapidement trop mielleux pour mes oreilles.
Autant quand tout se bouscule il calme, un son clair et limpide, cristallin.

Il vibre, il fait vibrer les cordes qu'il faut mais attention &#224; l'overdose.

[youtube]vsa_xWLOghg[/youtube]

Ne cherchez pas d'images dans la vid&#233;o, c'est juste celle qui a le son le moins pourrave sur youtube.

Edit : Sa vibration ... comment la d&#233;crire, c'est un peu comme aller entendre une chorale de 100 personnes en live, si vous avez d&#233;j&#224; entendu des chants sacr&#233;s dans ces circonstances (je vous le souhaites vivement sinon) , il vous en donne un petit bout. Malheureusement j'ai pas le syst&#232;me sonore pour l'entendre dans tous ces moindres d&#233;tails ... dommage. Un jour j'aurais une salle expr&#232;s pour &#233;couter de la musique


----------



## mademoisellecha (18 Avril 2007)

*Momento* de Bebel Gilberto


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2007)

Un peu de pop vitaminée ce matin avec *Carrot Rope* de *Pavement*.


----------



## IceandFire (19 Avril 2007)

midnight oil, la totale  :love: :style: :king:


----------



## mademoisellecha (19 Avril 2007)

je viens d'entendre un extrait sur nova, dans la pub pour une compil dont je n'ai pas retenu le nom :rose: d'une chanson aux consonances africaines, beaucoup de basse et une voix de femme qui lui répond, je l'avais déjà entendue quelques fois avant donc ça doit quand même pas mal passer à la radio mais je viens de récupérer mon poste... ça dit quelque chose à quelqu'un?


----------



## teo (19 Avril 2007)

y'a pas à dire, Carl Cox est un dj que j'aimerai un jour -une nuit- voir mixer. J'écoute son premier Global (2002), et autant sur le CD 1 de sa composition que sur le dj mix du CD 1, on se régale. C'est ample, c'est précis, c'est pro et ça donne juste envie de transpirer, de monter le son et tripoter le caisson de basse pour apprécier cette techno puissante et inspirée (_Rhythm Search_/Ali Wilson-Future Kuts ou Lee Coombs que l'on retrouve sur certains podcasts FriskyRadio).

De plus, je suis fasciné par la simplicité de cette pochette elle est simple comme bonjour et force le respect: le monsieur sait faire et bien faire, loin du mauvais goût souvent -mal- inspiré des passeurs de disques à la mode.



​
Ce Carl Cox, c'est comme un champagne de grande cuvée, on peut en boire beaucoup, on apprécie toujours, c'est excitant, ça inspire, ça donne pas envie de dormir ni mal à la tête le lendemain. Et y'a toujours un millésime qui reste notre préféré, on ne sait pourquoi  zen: :love: Phuture 2000 :love: ) Après, il y a des outsiders, parfois très bon eux aussi, parfois un effet de mode comme on peut préférer la vodka redbull, le mousseux ou le rhum coca, mais c'est encore une autre histoire


----------



## Chang (19 Avril 2007)

Autant le statut de DJ superstar me gave, autant on peut pas nier que c'est un monstre de la techno et de la house. 

Je connais peu ses mixs, j'ai aime Venus Appolo sur un de ses premiers albums ...

Je me mefie aussi un peu de ces compils du type Global Underground ou les mixes sont edites sur ordi et ou le DJ fait seulement la selection de disque. Meme si ca reste important, je trouve la facon de mixer etre d'autant plus capitale. Pas que je pinaille si un beat se decale, mais sur la facon de faire rentrer les tracks les uns dans les autres


----------



## Ed_the_Head (19 Avril 2007)

teo a dit:


> y'a pas à dire, Carl Cox est un dj que j'aimerai un jour -une nuit- voir mixer. J'écoute son premier Global (2002), et autant sur le CD 1 de sa composition que sur le dj mix du CD 1, on se régale. C'est ample, c'est précis, c'est pro et ça donne juste envie de transpirer, de monter le son et tripoter le caisson de basse pour apprécier cette techno puissante et inspirée (_Rhythm Search_/Ali Wilson-Future Kuts ou Lee Coombs que l'on retrouve sur certains podcasts FriskyRadio).
> 
> De plus, je suis fasciné par la simplicité de cette pochette elle est simple comme bonjour et force le respect: le monsieur sait faire et bien faire, loin du mauvais goût souvent -mal- inspiré des passeurs de disques à la mode.
> 
> ...


Je l'ai vu il y a plusieurs ann&#233;es &#224; la ViaNotte&#169;, en Corse. 

Pfffiou, la claque. Ce type est &#233;norme au propre comme au figur&#233; : Les disques vinyles dans ses pattes me font l'effet de CD dans les miennes. 
J'en garde un excellent souvenir, faudrait que je trouve une de ses galettes.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Avril 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Je l'ai vu il y a plusieurs années à la ViaNotte©, en Corse.


Alors y'a des chances qu'on se soit croisés, mon gros...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (19 Avril 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Alors y'a des chances qu'on se soit croisés, mon gros...


Maintenant que tu le dis...

Je me souviens effectivement d'un type un peu relou, bourré au J&B©/Coca en train de faire un numéro au Go-Go danseuses situées à 2 mètres au dessus de lui. Il a fini la soirée en train de cuver au bord de la piscine. 
Il portait une paire de DocMartens montantes et coquées.


----------



## naas (19 Avril 2007)

blancs, rouge ou jaune noir les lacets ? (important :bebe:   )


----------



## Chang (19 Avril 2007)

> faudrait que je trouve une de ses galettes.



Cantonnes toi a ses mixes plutot qu'a sa prod' 

Je dis ca je dis rien ... re -


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Avril 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Maintenant que tu le dis...
> 
> Je me souviens effectivement d'un type un peu relou, bourr&#233; au J&B&#169;/Coca en train de faire un num&#233;ro au Go-Go danseuses situ&#233;es &#224; 2 m&#232;tres au dessus de lui. Il a fini la soir&#233;e en train de cuver au bord de la piscine.
> Il portait une paire de DocMartens montantes et coqu&#233;es.



Ici, tu pourras t&#233;l&#233;charger le premier morceau, que je te d&#233;die affectueusement... :love: :love: :love:


----------



## CouleurSud (20 Avril 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ici, tu pourras télécharger le premier morceau, que je te dédie affectueusement... :love: :love: :love:






Immense.

Je les ai vu pour la première fois en 1978

Cataclysmique

Juste après, il y avait les Stinky Toys.

Comparés à MU, on aurait dit un groupe de balloche

C'est dire !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Avril 2007)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Je les ai vu pour la premi&#232;re fois en 1978



Moi j'&#233;tais trop petit et ma m&#232;re elle voulait pas que j'aille &#224; le nage sur le continent pour es voir en concert... Mais je les avais vus &#224; la t&#233;l&#233; et dans l'&#233;mission, il y avait effectivement les Toys...


----------



## silvio (20 Avril 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Moi j'étais trop petit et ma mère elle voulait pas que j'aille à le nage sur le continent pour es voir en concert... Mais je les avais vus à la télé et dans l'émission, il y avait effectivement les Toys...


ils sont toujours en forme ...
je les ai vu l'année dernière : ça pogottait ferme


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Avril 2007)

:love: :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## jphg (21 Avril 2007)

The Blow, Paper Television 





avec Khaela Maricich pour les paroles et le chant et Jona Bechtolt à la musique. Label : Tomlab
Excellent !
genre : electro-pop avec des textes pas débiles. Khaela vraiment touchante et drôle sur scène. A must see !
Dernière date en France ce soir, 21 avril : Mulhouse, au Noumattrouf


----------



## CouleurSud (21 Avril 2007)

Le groupe de Barrie Masters &#233;tait plus qu'un passage entre Dr Feelgood et les Pistols.

Tout simplement du Rock. Sans rien de trop.

Ecouter l'impeccable "Teenage Depression" (1976), c'est &#224; chaque fois se confronter &#224; l'enigme : comment ont-ils fait pour r&#233;aliser trois minutes de perfection ?


----------



## KARL40 (21 Avril 2007)

En ce moment, un p'tit groupe américain de Chicago THE PONYS.

Leur nouvel album vient de sortir mais comme je suis un peu à la traine, je n'en suis qu'au précédent "Celebration Castle"






Très bon album rock saupoudré de noisy.

Leur dernier semble avoir un son "plus gros".

Pour écouter : 
http://www.myspace.com/theponys


----------



## bebert (22 Avril 2007)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Amy Winehouse :love:



:love: :love: :love:


----------



## macinside (22 Avril 2007)

ça s'écoute même si on ne regarde pas


----------



## naas (22 Avril 2007)

Je ne sais pas ce qu'a donn&#233; leur derni&#232;re tourn&#233;e en France, mais je me rappele tr&#232;s bien de leur premi&#232;re performance &#224; marseille et franchement....un des plus mauvais concerts, j'avais l'impr&#233;ssion d'un groupe qui se foutait compl&#232;tement de son public.
Tout etait milimetr&#233;, sans &#233;motions, bref exactement l'inverse de ce que j'attends d'un concert


----------



## Maurice le poisson rouge (22 Avril 2007)

Tout le reste n'est que verbiage inutile


----------



## CouleurSud (23 Avril 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (23 Avril 2007)

CouleurSud a dit:


>



Tiens je ne connaissais pas cet album. Je vois que Cale ne figure pas au programme... sorti après 70?

Sinon ici c'est Human Fly, The Cramps.


----------



## mademoisellecha (23 Avril 2007)

mademoisellecha a dit:


> je viens d'entendre un extrait sur nova, dans la pub pour une compil dont je n'ai pas retenu le nom :rose: d'une chanson aux consonances africaines, beaucoup de basse et une voix de femme qui lui répond, je l'avais déjà entendue quelques fois avant donc ça doit quand même pas mal passer à la radio mais je viens de récupérer mon poste... ça dit quelque chose à quelqu'un?



trouvééé.

c'est* Psycho Girls & Psycow Boys* de Solal :love:

et là c'est *Comme s'il en pleuvait* de Marya Andrade :love:


----------



## yvos (23 Avril 2007)

23 - le dernier album de Blonde Redhead






Bon, ça commence un peu comme Mylène Farmer


----------



## CouleurSud (23 Avril 2007)

wormeyes a dit:


> Tiens je ne connaissais pas cet album. Je vois que Cale ne figure pas au programme... sorti apr&#232;s 70?
> 
> Sinon ici c'est Human Fly, The Cramps.



Enregistr&#233; en ao&#251;t 1970. C'est la fin du Velvet. 

Mais quelle fin !

John Cale n'est plus l&#224;, Sterling Morrison s'en fout ou, &#224; d'autres moments, regrette le d&#233;part de JC

Le concert a &#233;t&#233; enregistr&#233; au Max's Kansas City, sur une sorte de minicassette, par Brigid Polk, une amie d'Andy Warhol

Mais, la version de "'I'm waiting for the man" (avec des spectateurs qui toussent ou discutent entre eux pour savoir si le _man_ va arriver) rapelle d'o&#249; vient l'&#233;lan qui portait le Velvet


----------



## fedo (23 Avril 2007)

> Bon, ça commence un peu comme Mylène Farmer



mouah je préfère la chanteuse de BRH à Mylène Farmer  .

sinon je viens de tomber dessus en téléchargement légal gratos, Dead Vine Blues sur le nouvel album de _Grails_. des faux airs de 16 Horsepower dans ce titre instrumental assez folk.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Avril 2007)

yvos a dit:


> 23 - le dernier album de Blonde Redhead
> 
> Bon, ça commence un peu comme Mylène Farmer



avec 2 jambes de plus


----------



## Anonyme (23 Avril 2007)

Un de mes meilleurs albums du d&#233;but 2007 ...







... mais sorti en 1998   pour le _In the Aeroplane over the Sea_ de Neutral Milk Hotel - un album autour de la seconde guerre mondiale et du journal d'Anne Frank ; m&#234;me lorsqu'il chante faux, Mangum est &#233;norme 
​


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2007)

Un autre de mes meilleurs albums de 2007 ...






... mais sorti en 2003  et réédité en 2007 pour le _Ghosts of the Great Highway _de Sun Kil Moon - probablement le chef d'oeuvre de Mark Kozelek​


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2007)

Une alternative à _The Arcade Fire

_




avec _The Besnard Lakes are the dark horse_ de The Besnard Lakes - ce collectif canadien avec des musiciens de A Silver Mount Zion, Godspeed You Black Emperor, Stars ou The Dears s'inspire autant de GYBE, que des Beach Boys ou Fletwood Mac   ​


----------



## rezba (24 Avril 2007)

Tiens, moi j'ai une alternative &#224; tout le rock actuel, qui tourne en ce moment... 

&#199;a a commenc&#233; par _Frances Farmer Will Have Her Revenge In Seattle_, qui me tournait dans la t&#234;te, et puis le reste se d&#233;roule. Dans l'enchantement.


----------



## IceandFire (24 Avril 2007)

Si tu continues vers Seattle, penses a Soundgarden  notamment Black hole sun


----------



## CouleurSud (24 Avril 2007)

Et dans les environs, *Alice in Chains*, _Dirt_.

"Junkhead" est un paysage de désolation


----------



## rezba (24 Avril 2007)

IceandFire a dit:


> Si tu continues vers Seattle, penses a Soundgarden  notamment Black hole sun



Euh... non.  En fait, si, je l'ai fait, là, pour voir. Et non. Je me suis lassé de Soundgarden, de la voix de Chris Cornell. J'ai beaucoup écouté ça, il y a 15 ans. Et maintenant je trouve ça trop facile. Je n'ai même pas numérisé les albums, juste quelques titres.

Ce n'est pas le seul groupe grunge qui me fait cet effet. C'est le cas pour presque tous. _Alice in chains_, j'en ai encore une ou deux qui sonnent dans la tête. _Dinosaur Jr_ aussi. _Hole_, également. Mais globalement, il ne me reste pas grand chose qui ait survécu au temps. A part Nirvana et Mudhoney (est-ce que ça signe mon appartenance à la frange dure du mouvement ?  ).

Non, je vais pousser encore un peu, mais vers Mudhoney. Voire vers The Monkeywrench. Ou alors, de Mudhoney, j'irais à Sonic Youth. Ou à Papy Neil Young.


----------



## CouleurSud (24 Avril 2007)

Oui, d'accord pour Mudhoney 

Mais parce qu'ils étaient décalés de ce mouvement. Moins "metal", plus proche du garage des  60' (Count Five).

De là, on peut aussi aller du côté des Screaming Trees ( le grand Mark ne me lassera jamais)


----------



## silvio (24 Avril 2007)

rezba a dit:


> Euh... non.  En fait, si, je l'ai fait, l&#224;, pour voir. Et non. Je me suis lass&#233; de Soundgarden, de la voix de Chris Cornell. J'ai beaucoup &#233;cout&#233; &#231;a, il y a 15 ans. Et maintenant je trouve &#231;a trop facile. Je n'ai m&#234;me pas num&#233;ris&#233; les albums, juste quelques titres.
> 
> Ce n'est pas le seul groupe grunge qui me fait cet effet. C'est le cas pour presque tous. _Alice in chains_, j'en ai encore une ou deux qui sonnent dans la t&#234;te. _Dinosaur Jr_ aussi. _Hole_, &#233;galement. Mais globalement, il ne me reste pas grand chose qui ait surv&#233;cu au temps. A part Nirvana et Mudhoney (est-ce que &#231;a signe mon appartenance &#224; la frange dure du mouvement ?  ).



Ben ... et les Smashing ?


----------



## fedo (24 Avril 2007)

> part Nirvana et Mudhoney (est-ce que ça signe mon appartenance à la frange dure du mouvement ?  ).



oui, surtout si on rajoute Melvins (et qu'on enlève Nirvana  ----->).
m'enfin Melvins c'est plus qu'un effet de mode.


----------



## rezba (24 Avril 2007)

Ben non, je ne garde ni les Smashing, ni les Melvins.  En vieillissant, on trie. Beaucoup.


----------



## da capo (24 Avril 2007)

rezba a dit:


> Ou &#224; Papy Neil Young.



Tiens... mon &#233;coute du jour 

Je n'avais pas charg&#233; "Rust never sleeps" mais l'ind&#233;crottable "Harvest".
J'aime oublier les guitares satur&#233;es parfois, souvent.

Et c'est pas que l'&#226;ge rezba, enfin, je me dis &#231;a  toi t'es encore un gamin


----------



## yvos (24 Avril 2007)

fedo a dit:


> oui, surtout si on rajoute Melvins (et qu'on enl&#232;ve Nirvana  ----->).
> m'enfin Melvins c'est plus qu'un effet de mode.



Ba tu peux garder Bleach, dans ce cas :style:

Dinosaur, &#231;a fait quand m&#234;me un sacr&#233; temps qu'ils font dodo, j'veux pas dire mais bon.


Sur Seattle, il y a avait un groupe qui avait pondu une bombe H mais qui est rest&#233;e assez inaper&#231;ue, c'&#233;tait Seaweed.







C'est devenue assez vite pas terrible  , mais cet album, miam

Il y a eu Pearl Jam, aussi. Jamais trop accroch&#233;. Quelques titres en m&#233;moire, sur Ten.


----------



## yvos (24 Avril 2007)

IceandFire a dit:


> Si tu continues vers Seattle, penses a Soundgarden  notamment Black hole sun




C'était quand même sérieusement en décalage avec le reste, nan?


----------



## fedo (24 Avril 2007)

> Ba tu peux garder Bleach, dans ce cas :style:



ce bon vieux Steve Albini, Shellac et Big Black.


----------



## silvio (24 Avril 2007)

rezba a dit:


> Ben non, je ne garde ni les Smashing, ni les Melvins.  En vieillissant, on trie. Beaucoup.


Ben moi j'ai même pas gardé Nirvana :casse:
Pas écouté depuis des années
-> Yvos : ah oui Pearl Jam .. il y a eu un autre album que Ten ? 

Par contre, j'ai du écouter un peu de Smashing Pumpkins :rose:


----------



## yvos (24 Avril 2007)

fedo a dit:


> ce bon vieux Steve Albini, Shellac et Big Black.



Ce n'est pas lui qui a produit Bleach. Il a produit In Utero  Ca se reconnait &#224; la lourdeur du son, d'ailleurs, pareil que ce qu'il a fait pour le Rid of Me de Pj Harvey, je trouve. 


En parlant d'Albini, nouvel album de Shellac pr&#233;vu en juin avec un concert &#224; Paris.


----------



## fedo (24 Avril 2007)

> Ce n'est pas lui qui a produit Bleach. Il a produit In Utero



ah oui j'hésitais avec Andino. m'enfin Andino ça déchire bien aussi (a produit Nebula, Zen Guerrilla récemment et notamment).


----------



## yvos (24 Avril 2007)

silvio a dit:


> Ben moi j'ai même pas gardé Nirvana :casse:
> Pas écouté depuis des années



Moi si. :rose:
Même si le côté hype joue desormais contre eux, je trouve que certains morceaux gardent beaucoup de puissance. J'écoute toujours avec plaisir des titres comme About a girl, l'énormissime Lovebuzz, le brûlant Negative Creep, Lithium, Milk It, tout en sachant que Nirvana était le groupe de l'époque qui en a masqué tant d'autres tout aussi importants ou "meilleurs"


----------



## Berthold (24 Avril 2007)

Nirvana. Je garde un excellent souvenir de leur Unppluged, en particulier leur version de la chanson de Bowie, The man who sold the world.


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Avril 2007)

Malgré une énorme fausse note dans le solo... :rateau:


----------



## naas (24 Avril 2007)

Moi je garde un excellent souvenir de ... leur concert malgr&#233; un sentiment etrange d'un groupe en d&#233;calage avec le public, ils proposaient une violoniste, un moment de gr&#226;ce et cette main tendue n'a pas &#233;t&#233; comprise, dommage.


----------



## Burzum (24 Avril 2007)

LES JOYAUX DE LA PRINCESSE
"Die Weisse Rose"






Cest une association détudiantes ayant combattu le régime totalitaire hitlérien qui sert ici de toile de fond à la collaboration entre Les Joyaux de la Princesse et Regard Extrême. Menées par une certain Sophie Scholl (à qui lalbum est dédié) qui mourra décapitée par les Nazis, la plupart des jeunes filles de la Weisse Rose payeront leur combat de leur vie. Rien détonnant donc à ce que ce disque soit baigné de mélancolie. Les pièces sont généralement assez courtes et alternent entre plages ambient dinspiration néoclassiques et compositions au piano. Quelques morceaux ont une approche plus martiale comme le superbe Der Reissend Hinabschäumt avec ses roulements de tambours sur fond dorgue funèbre, dont latmosphère est complétée sur Abschied, ou le triste Weisse Rose construit sur des boucles avec montées percussives progressives. On songe volontiers à In the Nursery, parfois à certains travaux de Kirlian Camera et un titre comme Tiefe Sehnsucht pourrait même évoquer Raison dêtre, le piano en plus. Et surprise, Sag mir Adieu inclut une voix, celle de Alzbeth de Moon Lay Hidden Beneath A Cloud. Outre la qualité de ses compositions, ce qui fait la beauté de cet album, cest la pudeur et la retenue qui limprègnent. Pas de grandiloquence pompeuse ou dexaltation de mauvais goût, les orchestrations sobres respectent la gravité du sujet.; même les quelques passages de percussions sont traités avec une grande délicatesse. Un album à découvrir, dautant plus quil sagit dun des rares travaux des Joyaux de la Princesse à nêtre pas drastiquement limité au niveau exemplaires.

http://www.gutsofdarkness.com/god/objet.php?objet=3772


----------



## Berthold (25 Avril 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Malgré une énorme fausse note dans le solo... :rateau:


 Oui ben ça prouve qu'ils n'ont pas pratiqué l'overdub:rateau:


----------



## Burzum (25 Avril 2007)

A CHALLENGE OF HONOUR
"Oradour-sur-Glane"

1/Le 10 juin 1944-Le matin
2/L'arriv&#233;e des allemands
3/Le village
4/Dans l'&#233;glise
5/Le 10 juin 1944-Le soir

Enregistr&#233; par peter S. au studio INF, Pays-Bas, 10 juin 2003

line up

Peter S. (tous instruments) ; guest : Fabrice Billard (guitare sur 5)
remarques

ambient / indus > military ambient, neofolk

Dernier volet de la trilogie 'The human madness', 'Oradour-sur-Glanes' en est le point d'orgue. L'horreur et la trag&#233;die &#233;voqu&#233;es par le seul nom de ce modeste village du limousin trouve un &#233;cho des plus touchant sur ce superbe 10". Le 10 juin 1944, la d&#233;b&#226;cle allemande est d&#233;j&#224; bien avanc&#233;e, et quelques divisions arm&#233;es tentent d&#233;sep&#233;r&#233;ment de trouver un sens &#224; leur action. L'une d'elle, la seconde SS panzer division 'Das Reich', d&#233;cide de passer sa frustration et son amertume sur ce village sans histoire. Le calme du matin ne laisse rien pr&#233;sager de l'horreur &#224; venir ('Le 10 juin 1944-Le matin'), chacun vaque &#224; ses occupations, certainement rass&#233;r&#233;n&#233; par l'annonce du d&#233;barquement alli&#233; les jours pr&#233;c&#233;dents. 'L'arriv&#233;e des allemands' commence &#224; inqui&#233;ter, Dieu sait de quoi ils sont encore capables. 'Le village' respire un air de renouveau, vierge de tout id&#233;e de mort et serein. Mais la situation prend un tournant des plus abominables, le passage de la division se transforme en exp&#233;dition punitive &#224; grand renforts d'ex&#233;cutions sommaires, irraisonn&#233;es et d&#233;sordonn&#233;es. Le paroxysme de cette abomination retentit dans 'L'&#233;glise' o&#249; les allemands entassent hommes, femmes et enfants, bloquant les issues avant d'y mettre le feu, laissant un village exsangue ('Le 10juin 1944-Le soir'). Ce massacre co&#251;tera la vie &#224; 647 personnes dont 207 enfants. A Challenge Of Honour emeut gr&#226;ce aux m&#233;lodies de guitares et d'orgues, aux nappes froides et m&#233;lancoliques, aux rythmes martiaux et implacables, rendant la trag&#233;die palpable jusque dans les &#233;manations de fum&#233;es et les clich&#233;s des corps meurtris. La meilleure partie de la trilogie sans conteste, et un hommage des plus &#233;mouvants &#224; propos d'un &#233;v&#232;nement qui r&#233;sonne encore dans notre histoire comme un des summums de la cruaut&#233; humaine.

http://www.gutsofdarkness.com/god/objet.php?objet=5305


----------



## naas (25 Avril 2007)

il n'y a pas d'extraits &#224; &#233;couter quelque part ?


----------



## FANREM (25 Avril 2007)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Et dans les environs, *Alice in Chains*, _Dirt_.
> 
> "Junkhead" est un paysage de d&#233;solation


Ils &#233;taient les meilleurs    Pas mal de leurs titres pourraient &#234;tre encore au sommet et s'&#233;coutent sans probl&#232;me : Down in the Hole, Man in the box, Would, Them bones, No excuses, Rooster, etc.
Vous oubliez un groupe important de la vague grunge Stone Temple Pilots qui &#233;taient excellents, m&#234;me s'ils n'&#233;taient pas de Seattle

En ce moment, j'ecoute the Drones, un groupe australien quasi inconnu chez nous (en concert &#224; Glazart pour moins de 12 &#8364; prochainement). J'avais deja attir&#233; votre attention sur le morceau "Sharkfin blues". Pour ceux qui voudraient d&#233;couvir, un autre morceau repr&#233;sentatif "I'd been told"
 lien. Il faut absolument &#233;couter fort et jusqu'au bout  (7 min) http://idisk.mac.com/jfdenizot/Public/I'd%20Been%20Told.mp3


----------



## fedo (26 Avril 2007)

> Ils étaient les meilleurs  Pas mal de leurs titres pourraient être encore au sommet et s'écoutent sans problème : Down in the Hole, Man in the box, Would, Them bones, No excuses, Rooster, etc.



ils existent encore , je crois qu'ils ont tourné avec un nouveau chanteur l'an passé (ça doit faire bizarre:mouais.
_Love Hate Love_, vachement bien aussi.



> j'ecoute the Drones



j'aime assez aussi.


----------



## richard-deux (26 Avril 2007)

En ce moment, j'écoute: *Tunng - Comments of the Inner Chorus*  





Extraits (Folk / Electronique) sur MySpace .


----------



## IceandFire (26 Avril 2007)

ben moi c'est &#233;crit dans ma signure


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2007)

IceandFire a dit:


> ben moi c'est écrit dans ma signure



cela ne fut pas "interdit" à une époque ?


----------



## IceandFire (26 Avril 2007)

comprend po ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2007)

IceandFire a dit:


> comprend po ?



de mettre dans sa signature le lien last.fm qui faisait ramer le site ... en plus dans ton cas si ce n'est pas Morrissey, c'est Björk


----------



## IceandFire (26 Avril 2007)

non l&#224; c'est Jim Murple memorial  !!!


----------



## FANREM (26 Avril 2007)

fedo a dit:


> ils existent encore , je crois qu'ils ont tourné avec un nouveau chanteur l'an passé (ça doit faire bizarre:mouais.
> _Love Hate Love_, vachement bien aussi.
> 
> 
> ...


http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=3855500&postcount=394


----------



## IceandFire (26 Avril 2007)

Ah non c'est Arctic Monkeys manan


----------



## CouleurSud (26 Avril 2007)

FANREM a dit:


> http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=3855
> 500&postcount=394


----------



## Modern__Thing (26 Avril 2007)

l&#224; c'est l'&#233;coute de l'album de Bj&#246;rk, Volta, qui va sortir sous peu  vraiment sympathique mais bon, il demande clairement une &#233;coute bien au calme chez soi  histoire de mieux appr&#233;cier


----------



## yvos (26 Avril 2007)

heu...c'est comment qu'on fait pour &#233;couter un album pas encore sorti?...


----------



## teo (26 Avril 2007)

fig. 5 a dit:


> cela ne fut pas "interdit" à une époque ?



Ce fut fortement déconseillé car certains titres, fort longs, déformaient toutes les pages où un post apparaissait. J'avais reçu une demande de la part d'un modo je crois.
Tant que votre dernier titre écouté (avant de partir 3 jours en week-end ) n'est pas 





			
				Signature a dit:
			
		

> Massimo Kirgekbungstroek - Massimo Kirgekbungstroek BBC Live @ The Terrasse, Miami, 23rd August 2003 (!!! Rare mix on white label !!!!)
> Massimo Kirgekbungstroek - Massimo Kirgekbungstroek BBC Live @ Cream, London, 31st December 1998
> Massimo Kirgekbungstroek - Massimo Kirgekbungstroek BBC Live @ The Terrasse, Miami, 23rd August 2003 (!!! Rare mix on white label !!!!)
> Massimo Kirgekbungstroek - Massimo Kirgekbungstroek BBC Live @ Cream, London, 31st December 1998


ou 





			
				Signature a dit:
			
		

> The Fabulous Band - Excellent track 1
> The Fabulous Band - Excellent track 2
> The Fabulous Band - Excellent track 3
> The Fabulous Band - Excellent track 4
> ...


ça devrait passer, le plus simple étant de demander leur avis aux modérateurs ou admins 
Tant que vous restez sobre niveau mise en page et longueur, je pense pas que ça pose trop de problème, mais c'est pareil que les bannières larges, longues ou qui clignotent, ça gave vite


----------



## Modern__Thing (26 Avril 2007)

yvos a dit:


> heu...c'est comment qu'on fait pour &#233;couter un album pas encore sorti?...


On fait fonctionner ses connexions (entendez bien relations et non t&#233;l&#233;chargement  ) 

non rien   :love:


----------



## courgette2 (26 Avril 2007)

Alors moi en ce moment j'écoute ça...

ils ont tous respectivement un site et sont tous sur iTunes


Monsieur Roux 
Lo'jo
Les ogres de barbak








et aussi J.P François....:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2007)

teo a dit:


> Ce fut fortement déconseillé car certains titres, fort longs, déformaient toutes les pages où un post apparaissait. J'avais reçu une demande de la part d'un modo je crois.
> Tant que votre dernier titre écouté (avant de partir 3 jours en week-end ) n'est pas
> ou
> ça devrait passer, le plus simple étant de demander leur avis aux modérateurs ou admins
> Tant que vous restez sobre niveau mise en page et longueur, je pense pas que ça pose trop de problème, mais c'est pareil que les bannières larges, longues ou qui clignotent, ça gave vite



ou de ne pas écouter de mix de la mort


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (26 Avril 2007)

yvos a dit:


> heu...c'est comment qu'on fait pour écouter un album pas encore sorti?...



*Je voterai*
Nicolas Sarkosie


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2007)

30 ans déjà !







:love:  *Psycho Killer* :love:


----------



## Chang (27 Avril 2007)

Bon, puisque il y a a mort d'amateurs de techno dans ce forum, je me fait le plaisir de vous donner un lien vers un mix d'un pote, Mr Tyler Smith, originaire de Lens, belle contree du Nord.

Bref, cet aprem j'ai retrouve trace de ce mix baptise Patchwork, et puis devant l'enormissime talent de ce jeune homme a monter de superbes projets de mixes, je me suis dit que j'allais vous en faire profiter.

Non non non, ne me remerciez pas, c'est tout naturel ... je sais je suis sympa.

Bon par contre deux consignes pour apprecier ... jouez le treeees fort, et etre pret a sauter dans tous les sens ... parce que ca tape, c'est pas de la techno de branquignolles hein  par contre quelle selection, quel sens du rythme, quel groove, quel ampleur dans le son ... raaaaahhhh ... et tous ca fait avec 550 boucles pour 70mn de plaisir audio 

le lien quand meme : http://www.megaupload.com/fr/?d=6DI5TTUA

:love:


----------



## bompi (27 Avril 2007)

Quand m&#234;me, ma co-modo, elle est forte : elle a des connexions, autres que oui-fi, Ethernet etc. Tandis que moi, non. Chuis jaloux, l&#224;. 

&#192; part &#231;a, eh bien ... un p'tit disque de musique Indienne [du sous-continent, hein, pas des Am&#233;riques], de Rahul Sharma & Shivkumar Sharma intitul&#233; *Santoor Duet: Live In Kyoto*. C'est tr&#232;s relaxant, ce genre de musique : r&#233;p&#233;titif et tout. Je n'y connais vraiment rien donc j'&#233;coute &#231;a comme un b&#233;otien. Et c'est tr&#232;s bien comme cela. Par ailleurs, il est vraiment pas cher, ce disque 

Et sinon ? Sinon, on s'amuse avec les Transit Kings, soit The Orb comme au d&#233;but mais pas pareil : moins bien, avec quand m&#234;me des id&#233;es &#233;parses bien sympathiques. Ces gar&#231;ons ont un podcast assez r&#233;ussi.

Et puis ? je vous passe mes trucs habituels pour arriver directement au dernier album de Martial Solal *Solitude*. Du standard, et en solo. Tr&#232;s calme : juste quelques fulgurances pour le _fun_ mais pas plus que &#231;a : on n'est plus au temps o&#249; Solal faisait passer Art Tatum pour un mou  C'est superbe et, si &#231;a ne cr&#233;pite plus, &#231;a p&#233;tille &#224; chaque instant.
Je me fais sans doute des id&#233;es mais, chez Solal, je sens toujours une dynamique et un humour irr&#233;sistibles et je ne l'aime jamais autant qu'en solo.
Bref, ravi je suis.


----------



## CouleurSud (27 Avril 2007)

Chang a dit:


> Bon, puisque il y a a mort d'amateurs de techno dans ce forum



Mais non, mais non 






De l'implacable minimalisme allemand.
Monolake a été fondé par Gerhard Behles et Robert Henke au début des années 90. Ils ont contribué à la grande aventure du label Chain Reaction

Robert Henke définit ainsi sa musique : "Ma musique a trait à l'exploration du son, du rythme et de la structure, elle a trait à l'interaction entre un événement sonore et l'espace dans lequel il se produit. Pendant des années Monolake a davantage été axé sur la musique pour le dancefloor tandis que je développais des environnements (drones) et des paysages sonores sous mon vrai nom."


----------



## macarel (27 Avril 2007)

wormeyes a dit:


> 30 ans déjà !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:love: :love: :love: 
Par contre, ça me rapelle mon age avaçant  (ça se dit en français?)


----------



## teo (27 Avril 2007)

Juste pour information, car je sais que vous &#234;tes quand m&#234;me 150 membres dans le groupe Macgeneration (moins 90&#37; de membres inactifs   ), des rumeurs circulaient depuis quelques semaines: il est possible que notre cher Last.fm se fasse racheter par&#8230; Viacom

Ca donne &#224; r&#233;fl&#233;chir et si vous voulez en parler&#8230; on en parle ici, sur le forum g&#233;n&#233;ral ou sur un fil au sein du forum du groupe macgeneration (merci de ne pas ouvrir le d&#233;bat ici, c'est pas le lieu  et surtout de rester poli  Merci. )


_Merci &#224; WebO pour la news de ratatium_

_Edit: Aucune id&#233;e si c'est 40 ou 05% d'actifs, je sais juste que les membres les plus actifs le sont aussi ici, voil&#224; pourquoi, cher co-leader _


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2007)

teo a dit:


> Juste pour information, car je sais que vous êtes quand même 150 membres dans le groupe Macgeneration (moins 90% de membres inactifs   ), des rumeurs circulaient depuis quelques semaines: il est possible que notre cher Last.fm se fasse racheter par Viacom
> 
> Ca donne à réfléchir et si vous voulez en parler on en parle ici, sur le forum général ou sur un fil au sein du forum du groupe macgeneration (merci de ne pas ouvrir le débat ici, c'est pas le lieu  et surtout de rester poli  Merci. )
> 
> ...



Si vous êtes 90% de membres inactifs, est-ce bien la peine d'ouvrir un fil sur votre forum ?  

On me glisse dans l'oreillette que je suis le 151ème membre et même co-leader


----------



## JPTK (27 Avril 2007)

Cet album est quasi parfait dans le genre, probablement une de mes meilleures d&#233;couvertes 2007 : 

*DEERHOOF* - _The runners four_


----------



## Chang (27 Avril 2007)

> Chain Reaction



:love:


----------



## Mental Maelstrom (27 Avril 2007)

Dimmu Borgir - In Sorte Diaboli





Du GRAND Dimmu Borgir !


----------



## richard-deux (28 Avril 2007)

Je viens de découvrir l'album de Yann Tiersen & Shannon Wright et je suis sous le charme. :rateau: :love: 
Le nom de Yann Tiersen ne me fait penser qu'à Amélie Poulain et ce n'est pas trop ma tasse de thé.
Là, la voix de Shannon Wright et la simplicité de la musique de Yann Tiersen rend cet album magnifique.


----------



## Burzum (28 Avril 2007)

Si lessence de ce quest lEBM (Electro Body Music) devait être résumée en un album, That total age  des anglais de Nitzer Ebb en serait la parfaite illustration. Tout y est en effet rythme et énergie sauvage. Peu de place pour les mélodies (assurées par une basse électro minimale, pas de clavier ni de samplers), les beats et les percussions sont souverains. Les constructions sont simples, avec un côté rituel indus, mais dune efficacité imparable. La grande qualité de leur musique est davoir su se mettre au diapason du corps, den écouter la rage et lénergie pour lapprivoiser et la restituer sous forme de rythmes. Oui, la musique de Nitzer ebb est sombre et agressive, mais dune agressivité naturelle qui sait se calquer sur les mouvements du corps; rien à voir avec des styles de techno comme la gabber qui développent des tempi trop rapides difficiles suivre sans laide de drogues. Sy greffe une voix hargneuse mais non trafiquée ,en parfaite adéquation avec les percussions, qui hurle de véritables hymnes au corps et à la danse. Bien que sorti en 1987 déjà, ce disque na pas pris une ride et il est difficile aujourdhui encore de résister à la magie sauvage de titres comme  Let your body learn  Violent playground ou Fitness to purpose.. A lécoute de la scène electro actuelle, souvent trop fade,on en vient à regretter ce genre de musique qui a donné ses lettres de noblesse au dancefloor et dont la sauvagerie et ladrénaline tenaient lieu de drogue...

http://www.gutsofdarkness.com/god/objet.php?objet=2569


----------



## Modern__Thing (28 Avril 2007)

bompi a dit:


> Quand même, ma co-modo, elle est forte : elle a des connexions, autres que oui-fi, Ethernet etc. Tandis que moi, non. Chuis jaloux, là.


sans oublier la Dent Bleue :love:   ...

sois pas jaloux, j'aime partager et je suis de nature généreuse, cher co-modo  :love:

sinon je suis toujours plongée dans VOLTA, de Björk pour le moment, avec les nouveaux albums de Ayo et de Macy Gray.

Sur le dernier album de Macy Gray, "Big", miam la reprise de la mélodie de "It's a man's world" de James Brown pour la chanson "Ghetto Love" :love: :love: :love:


----------



## IceandFire (28 Avril 2007)

il est bien sinon le dernier Bj&#246;rk ?


----------



## Modern__Thing (28 Avril 2007)

excellent :love: :love: :love: mais j'vais quand m&#234;me acheter ma copie d&#232;s que l'&#233;dition sp&#233;ciale est out :love: (je pense m&#234;me la commender direct via One Little Indian en ligne  ) j'me t&#226;te aussi pour l'&#233;dition vinyle 

Comme &#231;a je m'encode le tout en top qualit&#233; :love: :style:


----------



## IceandFire (28 Avril 2007)

h&#233;h&#233;h&#233;h&#233; :love: ah ou&#233; un beau vinyl...


----------



## Chang (28 Avril 2007)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> excellent :love: :love: :love: mais j'vais quand même acheter ma copie dès que l'édition spéciale est out :love: (je pense même la commender direct via One Little Indian en ligne  ) j'me tâte aussi pour l'édition vinyle
> 
> Comme ça je m'encode le tout en top qualité :love: :style:




Si tu veux l'avoir en top qualite audio au format numerique, autant l'acheter sur Bleep qui j'en suis sur le proposera assez rapidement, peut etre meme en avant premiere comme ca leur arrive. 

Ceci dit, tu as peut etre du matos de premiere classe pour un encodage "top qualite"


----------



## IceandFire (28 Avril 2007)

rien ne remplacera un vrai CD  l'encodage quelque qu'il soit , meilleur soit-il , embarquera une compression  et puis moi un paquet de mp3 ou un beau cd boitier avec livret et tout ben...ya pas photo


----------



## Modern__Thing (28 Avril 2007)

et c'est encore de meilleure qualit&#233; en vinyle  :love: (le num&#233;rique implique une compression certaine par rapport &#224; l'analogique, aussi faible puisse-t-elle &#234;tre)


----------



## yvos (28 Avril 2007)

D&#233;couverte depuis ce matin du 4&#232;me album d'Electrelane, No shouts, No Calls.






Pour l'instant, &#231;a s'annonce plut&#244;t bien. Une sorte de synth&#232;se entre le 2&#232;me album, tr&#232;s m&#233;lodique, et le 3&#232;me, un peu plus exp&#233;rimental, dans la lign&#233;e du 1er.

Au passage, je les ai vues hier soir, &#224; la Cigale, et que dire sinon que c'&#233;tait renversant  :love: 
M&#233;lodique mais puissant, bruyant mais subtile, des morceaux parfaitement ma&#238;tris&#233;s et terriblement attachants. De toute beaut&#233;.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (28 Avril 2007)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> et c'est encore de meilleure qualit&#233; en vinyle  :love: (le num&#233;rique implique une compression certaine par rapport &#224; l'analogique, aussi faible puisse-t-elle &#234;tre)


Pourquoi le vinyle sonne-t-il si bien? 

:style:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2007)

yvos a dit:


> Découverte depuis ce matin du 4ème album d'Electrelane, No shouts, No Calls.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pas vu mais même avis sur le disque ... j'aime la sensation d'urgence qui se dégage de leurs disques ...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Pourquoi le vinyle sonne-t-il si bien?
> 
> :style:



Tu conseilles le vinyle pour cela ? 




​

:rateau:


----------



## KARL40 (28 Avril 2007)

yvos a dit:


> Découverte depuis ce matin du 4ème album d'Electrelane, No shouts, No Calls.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tout pareil, découverte du petit dernier d'ELECTRELANE !

Ni surpris ni déçu, je retrouve avec plaisir leur univers.

Et je vais faire un peu de couture  
(ceux qui achèteront le CD comprendront)


----------



## fedo (28 Avril 2007)

vous n'allez pas me croire , je viens d'entendre _survivalism_ du dernier album de Nine Inch Nails et c'est bien .





_oui je sais, Irony is a dead scene... comprenne qui pourra _


----------



## naas (28 Avril 2007)

peux pas :sick:


----------



## Chang (28 Avril 2007)

> et c'est encore de meilleure qualité en vinyle  :love: (le numérique implique une compression certaine par rapport à l'analogique, aussi faible puisse-t-elle être)



Ouais ouais ouais ... mais bon moi ca me fait rigoler tout ca. Parce que pour profiter de la qualite d'un vynile, il faut non seulement une bonne oreille mais surtout une chaine audio audiophile, et ca, c'est deja plus rare.

Qu'on ne me meprenne pas, moi aussi j'aime le vynil, moi aussi j'aime le son de haute qualite, moi aussi j'aime l'objet CD ou vynile ... mais ne pas oublier que beaucoup de facteurs entrent en compte quand a l'appreciation de la difference ... sans meme parler de l'accoustique de votre salon ...

Il faut relativiser, si c'est pour finir dans un Ipod, acheter le vynil c'est pas forcement plus intelligent. Si c'est pour finir en mp3 comme c'est souvent le cas, autant acheter le mp3 encode par des mecs qui ont le matos pour te faire un encodage digne de ce nom. 

Certains sites de revente de mp3 sont plus serieux que d'autres et demandent une version mp3 faites a partir du master. Si c'est fait dans les regles de l'art, il va falloir une belle paire d'oreilles et une belle paire d'enceintes associee a un bon ampli et a un bon lecteur pour faire la difference.

Tout ca pour dire qu'il faut se calmer sur le mp3, le vynil ... il vaut mieux un mp3 bien foutu sur une bonne chaine ou avec un bon casque sur ton Ipod, qu'un vynil joue sur une platine avec un diamant pourri et pour finir sur une paire d'enceintes pourries ...

Voila voila ...


----------



## macinside (28 Avril 2007)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> et c'est encore de meilleure qualité en vinyle  :love: (le numérique implique une compression certaine par rapport à l'analogique, aussi faible puisse-t-elle être)



et surtout dans analogique il y a analog  la différence ce fait sur le support


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Pourquoi le vinyle sonne-t-il si bien?
> 
> :style:



Dingue je ne savais pas que la SACD* était aussi un nouveau format audio ! 

*Que veut dire ce sigle ?
3 réponses aux choix : 

1 - Société des Auteurs Compositeurs Dramatiques.
2 - la Situation des Auteurs Compositeurs est Dramatique.
3 - Super Audio CD

Sinon en ce moment, pour pas flooder, j'écoutes Georges Brassens.

[YOUTUBE]KggrTxuXt5I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## fedo (29 Avril 2007)

> Dingue je ne savais pas que la SACD* était aussi un nouveau format audio !



si c'est le concurrent du DVD audio (sisi ça existe je vous jure). tués dans l'oeuf par les formats numériques dématérialisés... dommage parce que qualitativement c'est autre chose...

bon sinon c'est samedi soir alors on se vide la tête avec _Sick of It All_ et le titre _Us vs Them_ (véritable hymne punk hardcore comme on en fait plus) sur l'album _Built to last_, ça détent vraiment...


----------



## Berthold (29 Avril 2007)

Chang a dit:


> Ouais ouais ouais ... mais bon moi ca me fait rigoler tout ca. Parce que pour profiter de la qualite d'un vynile, il faut non seulement une bonne oreille mais surtout une chaine audio audiophile, et ca, c'est deja plus rare.[]


 Sans oublier que sur un vinyle, on dépose facilement des saloperies minuscules, que si on ne l'entretient pas régulièrement, on finit par avoir des « _poc - poc - poc_ » non prévus par l'artiste à l'origine. :afraid:

J'ai en mémoire le premier disque de Pink Floyd que mon frère avait acheté à sa sortie, *Wish you were here*. Pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas, l'intro est planante, plusieurs dizaines de secondes de nappes de synthés avec des montées harmoniques très lentes. Cette intro avait très vite été saccagée par un grain de poussière, c'était affreux :affraid:  . Dès que je l'ai pu, je me suis précipité sur la version CD (au moins 15 ans pus tard !) et j'ai enfin pu profiter de l'uvre :love: 

  Ceci dit, je regrette amèrement les 33t parce que je passais des jours -étant ado- à éplucher les pochettes, lire les détails y'en a moins sur les jaquettes de CD, évidemment.
 De toutes façons, ch'uis pus ado, j'ai plus le temps.
rateau: Bon alors de quoi tu te plains !)

---
Sinon en ce moment je découvre Jeanne Cherhal, peux pas vous dire ce que j'en pense, je viens juste de le lancer.





 Par mesure de confort, je l'ai placé en mp3 sur mon disque dur, et je l'écoute par le biais de mini enceintes. C'est affreux, je perds de la qualité   :casse: :hosto: )


----------



## Ed_the_Head (29 Avril 2007)

Mais non, je d&#233;conne.


----------



## naas (29 Avril 2007)

il a pour de bon fait un disque ? :modo:


----------



## G2LOQ (29 Avril 2007)

Aujourd'hui, petite nouveauté pour moi avec The cinematics et leur album *A Strange Education.






*Pas mal du tout.


----------



## SirG (29 Avril 2007)

Ambiance heavy fin 70 début 80 pour ce groupe qui rappellera aussi certaines bandes-sons de shooting games.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Mais non, je déconne.



Tu as oublié le mot "pas". Ne me remercie pas de veiller


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (29 Avril 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Mais non, je d&#233;conne.



*L&#224;, j'&#233;cris ce message*
les doigts baignant dans le vomi que j'ai r&#233;pandu sur mon clavier...





 
:sick:


----------



## Berthold (29 Avril 2007)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:


> *Là, j'écris ce message*
> les doigts baignant dans le vomi que j'ai répandu sur mon clavier...
> 
> 
> :sick:


C'est bête de gaspiller un si bon clavier pour si peu


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Avril 2007)

IceandFire a dit:


> il est bien sinon le dernier Björk ?



J'ai le droit de répondre?


----------



## IceandFire (30 Avril 2007)

Oui seulement si tu vomis comme Camille&#169; !!!


----------



## patlek (1 Mai 2007)

Le CD de blues du moment:






Mighty mo' Rodgers.

Des extraits de tous les titres ici:
http://www.bluesweb.com/p_disque.php3?id_article=1199

Et disque joliement emball&#233; en digipack a volet.


----------



## Burzum (1 Mai 2007)

LES JOYAUX DE LA PRINCESSE
"Douce France"






Univers : Indus / Experimental > Collages historiques/Ambient

Ce 10"pouces est la suite logique du disque "Aux petits enfants de France", qui était basé sur l'occupation et le régime de Vichy. Les Joyaux de la Princesse proposent ici deux titres avec comme concept principal le débarquement allié et la libération de la France, lorsque la Seconde Guerre Mondiale est revenue sur le sol de la France métropolitaine, scellant ainsi quatre années d'un régime de collaboration. Les titres présents sur le disque délaissent les nappes d'orgue propres au LJPD vers un indus proche d'un death industriel. Le premier titre "Messages 1940-43" commence par un reportage radio sur les bombardement en Normandie, préssentant ainsi l'arrivée de la guerre. Puis le morceau glisse vers un industriel bruitiste, apocalyptique martelé par des rythmes martiaux et tribaux, symbolisant ainsi le chaos engendré par la guerre, la fin d'une époque et l'arrivée d'une nouvelle ère (la radio vichyste s'est tue).La chanson Douce France est le seul passage interrompant ce chaos, le temps de l'insouciance et de la joie reviennent avec la fin de la guerre et la libération. Joie de courte durée, vu que les LJPD nous replongent dans leur chaos bruitiste, dans une France dont les illusions se sont éteintes face aux destructions. Un album retranscrivant bien ce mois chaotique de 1944.

http://www.lagouttiere.com/chronique.php?num=235


----------



## teo (2 Mai 2007)

Je me suis fait une série *Elvis Presley* (un des inombrables best-of) et *Adam And The Ants* (_Kings of the Wild Frontier_).

C'est un peu bizarre comme ambiance


----------



## mademoisellecha (2 Mai 2007)

J'aime bien Adam and the ants ! 
J'ai découvert ça dans la BO du dernier film de sofia coppola, même qu'après ré-examen du film j'ai vu que cette chanson passait pendant le passage où marie-antoinette fait des cochoncetés avec le comte Fersen qui est si beau et du coup j'étais toute chose en réécoutant la chanson 





 enfin bref j'ai creusé un peu plus loin que Kings of the wild frontier, c'est un peu spécial...mais ça me plaît.


----------



## Burzum (2 Mai 2007)

LES JOYAUX DE LA PRINCESSE / BLOOD AXIS
"Absinthe, La Folie Verte"






ambient / indus > hommage &#224; l'absinthe

La F&#233;e Verte dont l&#8217;&#339;il malicieux capture et emprisonne l&#8217;esprit de l&#8217;artiste a depuis longtemps fascin&#233; celui de Michael Moynihan et de Eric, &#224; tel point que tous deux ont d&#233;cid&#233; de lui rendre hommage &#224; leur mani&#232;re&#8230;et quel hommage ! Apr&#232;s s&#233;lection de divers &#233;crits de personnages connus (Charles Cros) et anonymes se rapportant &#224; la po&#233;sie du divin breuvage, fid&#232;le &#224; sa technique, Eric les a mis en musique par des collages d&#8217;archives sonores (exception faite des partitions de piano et d&#8217;orgue) : bribes de violons, extraits de chansons populaires, morceaux de symphonies, nappes&#8230;qui nous recr&#233;ent les atmosph&#232;res des cabarets de la fin du XIX&#232;me si&#232;cle pour des d&#233;cors &#224; la Zola, m&#234;lant passages purement ambient et intenses pour un sentiment de m&#233;lancolie nostalgique un brin inqui&#233;tante. Est ici parfaitement exprim&#233;e la dualit&#233; de l'absinthe qui fascine et rend fou &#224; la fois. Est-il besoin de le pr&#233;ciser ? Cet album est une merveille tant musicalement que vocalement, la r&#233;citation de Michael Moynihan lui conf&#233;rant une touche th&#233;&#226;trale parfaitement adapt&#233;e &#224; la situation. Sucre sur la cuill&#232;re, il nous est servi dans un livret richement illustr&#233; d&#8217;affiches, &#233;tiquettes et documents d&#8217;&#233;poque. Le mieux est encore de vous plonger dans un fauteuil en d&#233;gustant un verre d&#8217;absinthe en laissant la musique bercer votre esprit, le transformer, comme l&#8217;eau transforme l&#8217;alcool en cette farandole &#233;trange qui a inspir&#233; tant d&#8217;artistes.

http://www.gutsofdarkness.com/god/objet.php?objet=3807

Et pour les &#233;ventuels absintheurs :

http://www.heureverte.com/


----------



## IceandFire (3 Mai 2007)

Joy Division :style: Unknown Pleasures....


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (3 Mai 2007)

*S'il y a des amateurs de dub dans la salle*
peut &#234;tre connaissent-ils EZ3kiel, groupe &#233;lectro dub fran&#231;ais non confin&#233; dans de quelconques carcans musicaux.
Pourtant, de l'&#233;lectro et de la dub, on n'en entend gu&#232;re dans ce disque, plut&#244;t orient&#233; vers une sorte de post rock m&#233;lancholique o&#249; interviennent de nombreux instruments accoustiques tels que piano, violon et violoncelle pour arriver &#224; un r&#233;sultat assez personnel.

Mais ce CD audio est plus &#224; consid&#233;rer comme la bande son d'une &#339;uvre multim&#233;dia puisqu'il accompagne un DVD ROM interactif et Video ou s'exprime l'univers singulier et onirique du groupe.
Ce disque n'est pas un disque, c'est un projet &#224; la fois musical, graphique et multim&#233;dia.


----------



## JPTK (3 Mai 2007)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:


> Pourtant, de l'électro et de la dub, on n'en entend guère dans ce disque, plutôt orienté vers une sorte de post rock mélancholique où interviennent de nombreux instruments accoustiques tels que piano, violon et violoncelle pour arriver à un résultat assez personnel.




DAAU ?


----------



## jugnin (3 Mai 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> DAAU ?



Nan, enfin je crois pas.

Pour l'instant, j'en ai entendu que l'audio. Je trouve cette "BO" (donc) assez bien inspirée, source d'inspiration en tout cas. Encore un projet audacieux de la part d'EZ3kiel. Cependant, je me demande ce qu'il vont en faire pour leur tournée. Mais je leur fait confiance.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2007)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:


> post rock m&#233;lancholique



ce n'est pas redondant pour une grande partie de cette production ? 








Les su&#233;dois d'Ef avec *Give me beauty ... Or give me death* ​


----------



## JPTK (3 Mai 2007)

IceandFire a dit:


> il est bien sinon le dernier Bj&#246;rk ?



1er &#233;coute, du Bjork... et j'aime bcp l'artiste, Vespertine est mon album pr&#233;f&#233;r&#233;, mais je voudrais bien qu'elle se renouvelle un peu, elle a un potentiel fou et l&#224; on tourne un peu en rond, on est toujours exigent avec des artistes de cette trempe. En tout cas je suis pas encore au bout de la 1&#232;re &#233;coute, j'&#233;coute &#231;a en bossant donc voil&#224;... mais les duo avec... arf zut j'ai zapp&#233; son nom, gros trou (non non c'est pas son surnom hein  :love: ) euh... ANTONY ! Bref bah je les trouve pas top ces duos, ce type est invit&#233; partout, c'est lassant, de toute fa&#231;on c'est &#231;a aujourd'hui, d&#232;s qu'un ph&#233;nom&#232;ne appara&#238;t, on se jette dessus, on en fait un truc exceptionnel m&#234;me si bon c'est pas toujours le cas et du coup on le vide de sa substance tr&#232;s rapidement pour le laisser choir 1 ou 2 ans apr&#232;s, comme un banal artiste du moment, cette avidit&#233; culturelle compulsive et pathologique est vraiment fatigante. Bref, en tout cas j'accroche carr&#233;ment sur la piste 9 _Declare Independence_, &#231;a change un peu  

Sinon il a l'air plut&#244;t bon, faut voir une &#233;coute plus approfondie, au casque par exemple.


----------



## IceandFire (3 Mai 2007)

ou&#233;, anthony and the jonhsons, effectivement pas top...duo chamalots  ... je suis enti&#232;rement d'accord avec toi, moi je l'adore et je trouve aussi qu'elle ne surprend plus....c'est dommage et puis ces couvs sont moches, la plus belle pochette c'est debut, point barre, elle n'a pas besoin de tout cet attirail cache mis&#232;re, un beau portrait d'elle, simple noir et blanc...enfin bref :love:....


----------



## teo (3 Mai 2007)

*Philip Glass* et la BO de _Mishima_.

Je d&#233;couvre un peu plus avant Glass. D&#233;couvert avec le film _The Hours_, je me r&#233;gale.



​
J'ai du mal &#224; dire ce que j'aime dans cette musique.

C'est comme une trame, du tissu, une mise en page, de la belle ouvrage. Cela se r&#233;p&#232;te, se transforme, se redimensionne, et cela s'&#233;panouit dans un m&#233;lange constant de ruptures et de continuit&#233;s, de d&#233;s&#233;quilibres vacillants et stables, de longs calmes tumultueux. C'est magique :rose: 

Il faudrait que je vois ce film


----------



## Burzum (3 Mai 2007)

Death in june - "But, what ends when the symbols shatter ?"






Ceux qui pourraient me reprocher un manque d'objectivité dans mes chroniques ne seront pas en reste à nouveau. Le fait est que je n'ai pas envie de perdre de temps à chroniquer des disques que je n'aime pas vraiment, voire pas du tout. Alors autant vous dire, là tout de suite maintenant, que ce qui suit est une chronique d'un mes disques cultes toutes catégories confondues. Après cet incipit biographique d'un intérêt, je vous l'accorde, tout à fait relatif, laissons place aux enchantements de Douglas Pearce et de ses acolytes tout aussi talentueux (ce lèche-bottes !). En 1992, Douglas P. est seul aux commandes d'un des projets les plus mystérieux de la scène musicale des années 80. Car même s'il sait s'entourer, c'est à lui que nous devons cet album somptueux, poétique, aux textes parfois sybillins mais jamais vulgaires, désabusés mais pertinents. 'Qu'est-ce qui est fini lorsque les symboles s'effondrent ?' : 12 réponses parmi lesquelles la mort de Dieu ('He's disabled', 'The mourner's bench'), une liberté de penser et d'agir (de vivre en somme, 'Little black angel'), la nostalgie ('But, what ends...', 'Daedalus rising') et une lucidité froide mais touchante ('The golden wedding...', 'This is not Paradise'). La voix décalée et surréaliste de Tibet fait écho à celle de Douglas, plus posée et à l'occasion solennelle, tandis que guitares folk, trompettes et accordéons apportent une touche traditionnelle qui loin de dépareiller, confirme la valeur intemporelle de ce bijou...que dis-je, cette relique ! A posséder absolument par tout fan de dark-folk qui se respecte.

http://www.gutsofdarkness.com/god/objet.php?objet=3554


----------



## KARL40 (3 Mai 2007)

On peut avoir &#233;t&#233; le chanteur du plus grand groupe de rock (oui je sais je ne suis pas tr&#232;s neutre lorsque l'on parle des CLASH  ) et rester humble, fid&#232;le &#224; ses id&#233;es.

Aussi, petit hommage &#224; Joe Strummer avec son "Streetcore"


----------



## naas (3 Mai 2007)

Burzum a dit:


> Death in june - "But, what ends when the symbols shatter ?"


j'aime pas trop les guitares à la mission à vrai dire, autant écouter un bon pagan song des virgin prunes dans ce cas  

[YOUTUBE]qgoJn5SUa_4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## naas (3 Mai 2007)

Alors en ce moment (c'est réel en ce moment merci itunes  ) c'est young marble giants.
ouiiiiiiiiiiii je sais c'est hyper mega vieux, ringard qui sort de ses placards ses disques (enfin sur itunes les disques... ahumm bon, donc cet avion est arrivé dans mes oreilles il y a trèèèèès longtemps via lenoir et ses excellents choix musicaux, j'ai mis quelque chose comme 2 ans avant de trouver le disque (oui à l'époque pas de p2p ou d'itunes :sick: )
c'est du minimaliste typé 80, quand je dis minimaliste, c'est vraiment minimaliste 

je dis cela parce qu'ils font un concert le 27 mai, le premier depuis 1980 :sick:

écouter un choci loni extrait de collosal youth par exemple, la magie devrait opérer 

en attendant voici un autre titre de leur album que j'ai glané sur you tube
[YOUTUBE]MbN0gllZb3Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## IceandFire (3 Mai 2007)

ah bernard Lenoir!!!!! h&#233;h&#233;h&#233;h&#233;  combien de groupes d&#233;couvert grace &#224; lui


----------



## Berthold (4 Mai 2007)

IceandFire a dit:


> ah bernard Lenoir!!!!! héhéhéhé  combien de groupes découvert grace à lui


*Ça c'est vrai ça !*



​


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (5 Mai 2007)

Découvert récemment, les _Stones Roses_ par leur best of logiquement intitulé *The very best of The Stones Roses*. Un gros gros coup de cur pour _She Bangs The Drums_, _Made Of Stone_ et évidemment _Love Spreads_. Excellent!


----------



## Burzum (5 Mai 2007)

JOY DIVISION "Closer"






Joy Division est un groupe qu'on ne présente plus, devenu une référence pour tous les amateurs de musique à l'atmosphère sombre et pleine de désespoir. Ian Curtis est sa bande font partie des maîtres du genre, c'est la mise en place de la cold-wave. Après un magnifique premier album intitulé Unknow Pleasures sorti en 1978, qui révélera tout de suite le fabuleux potentiel du groupe, la deuxième perle de Joy Division sort deux ans après, en 1980. La musique des années 80 sera bouleversée par ces deux albums, dont le chanteur ne pourra malheureusement pas connaître le succès du deuxième, Closer. Les guitares, les claviers et la voix de Ian forment un ensemble idéalement mis en scène et transmettent à travers la noirceur des morceaux de superbes rythmes. La basse n'y est pas pour rien et contrôle certains titres de bout en bout comme A means to an end ou encore Heart and soul. La voix de Curtis est intrigante, propre à lui-même, emplie de tristesse et de mélancolie, qui fait de Closer un disque très sombre. L'atmosphère froide et dépressive se ressent évidemment sans exagération, tout est naturel dans l'oeuvre de Joy Division. Ceci est accentué par les rythmes lents et contemplatifs de The Eternal. Les claviers ont la part belle et sont entêtants, répétitifs portant une vision plus accentuée de la voix, sur Decades ou encore Isolation. Tous ces titres bien que simples retransmettent une ambiance sombre et étrange, et sont encore plus que présents à l'heure actuelle. bon nombre d'artistes reconnaissent être inspirés par l'âme de Joy Division. Mais Closer sortira à titre posthume, Ian Curtis se suicidera en 1980. Les membres restants se reformeront sous le nom de New Order (premier album Movement sorti en 1981).

http://www.lagouttiere.com/chronique.php?num=71


----------



## naas (5 Mai 2007)

une lecture de 24 hours party people est tr&#232;s utile pour comprendre l'importance de joy division en angleterre et au Royaumes unis


----------



## teo (5 Mai 2007)

naas a dit:


> une lecture de 24 hours party people est très utile pour comprendre l'importance de joy division en angleterre et au Royaumes unis



en complément à tout ceci, je me permets de me citer ;-)
Merci Burzum  merci naas



teo a dit:


> Là je mate Shadowplayer en DVD, un documentaire sur Factory Records, entre 1978 et 1981, le label et club de Manchester avec des interviews d'anciens membres ou de contemporains de Joy Division/New Order, Durutti Column, A Certain Ratio, Cabaret Voltaire, Buzzcocks/Magazine, Section 25, Crispy Ambulance, The Names, Minny Pops, Swamp Children, Thick Pigeon, Killing Joke ainsi que Tony Wilson et Peter Saville.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## béné (5 Mai 2007)

Philippe Katerine, y'a des adeptes?!!!


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2007)

Burzum a dit:


> JOY DIVISION "Closer"
> 
> Joy Division est un groupe qu'on ne présente plus, devenu une référence pour tous les amateurs de musique à l'atmosphère sombre et pleine de désespoir. Ian Curtis est sa bande font partie des maîtres du genre, c'est la mise en place de la cold-wave. Après un magnifique premier album intitulé Unknow Pleasures sorti en 1978, qui révélera tout de suite le fabuleux potentiel du groupe, la deuxième perle de Joy Division sort deux ans après, en 1980. La musique des années 80 sera bouleversée par ces deux albums, dont le chanteur ne pourra malheureusement pas connaître le succès du deuxième, Closer. Les guitares, les claviers et la voix de Ian forment un ensemble idéalement mis en scène et transmettent à travers la noirceur des morceaux de superbes rythmes. La basse n'y est pas pour rien et contrôle certains titres de bout en bout comme A means to an end ou encore Heart and soul. La voix de Curtis est intrigante, propre à lui-même, emplie de tristesse et de mélancolie, qui fait de Closer un disque très sombre. L'atmosphère froide et dépressive se ressent évidemment sans exagération, tout est naturel dans l'oeuvre de Joy Division. Ceci est accentué par les rythmes lents et contemplatifs de The Eternal. Les claviers ont la part belle et sont entêtants, répétitifs portant une vision plus accentuée de la voix, sur Decades ou encore Isolation. Tous ces titres bien que simples retransmettent une ambiance sombre et étrange, et sont encore plus que présents à l'heure actuelle. bon nombre d'artistes reconnaissent être inspirés par l'âme de Joy Division. Mais Closer sortira à titre posthume, Ian Curtis se suicidera en 1980. Les membres restants se reformeront sous le nom de New Order (premier album Movement sorti en 1981).
> 
> http://www.lagouttiere.com/chronique.php?num=71



On peut considérer que le premier album de Joy Division, c'est le seul et unique album sous le nom de Warsaw


----------



## supermoquette (5 Mai 2007)

avec le c&#244;t&#233; ludique de 24h party people


----------



## SirG (5 Mai 2007)

Un peu assagis, un rock un peu plus lissé. Mais toujours très bon.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2007)

fig. 5 a dit:


> On peut considérer que le premier album de Joy Division, c'est le seul et unique album sous le nom de Warsaw
> 
> w/IMG][/CENTER]
> 
> ...


----------



## IceandFire (6 Mai 2007)

joy are only ones and the :king:


----------



## CouleurSud (6 Mai 2007)

Burzum a dit:


> JOY DIVISION "Closer"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est vraiment une excellente présentation et du groupe et de son influence. JD est unique. Quand j'ai écouté pour la première fois _Unknown Pleasures_, fin 1978, j'en ai eu immédiatement le sentiment. Le son, le rythme, l'ambiance de désolation dépassaient tout ce qu'on pouvait entendre à l'époque, y compris les premiers Cure.




teo a dit:


> en complément à tout ceci, je me permets de me citer ;-)
> Merci Burzum  merci naas



Effectivement, il faut regarder ce documentaire, parce qu'il fait découvrir l'aventure Factory et aussi parce qu'il peut révéler notamment  A Certain Ratio et  Magazine



wormeyes a dit:


> l'on peut considérer également que les Bains-douches furent leur unique rasade parisienne
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ben, je me souviens bien de l'avoir manqué ce concert. Je n'étais pas à Paris ce jour là


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2007)

Journey's End de The Montgolfier Brothers avec le méconnu Roger Quigley


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Mai 2007)

Attends voir...

Mais... mais...

Mmais c'est d'la merde ??!!!!!!!


----------



## béné (6 Mai 2007)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Attends voir...
> 
> Mais... mais...
> 
> Mmais c'est d'la merde ??!!!!!!!




Pas tres aimable ça Sonnyboy...
je dirais juste que je trouve cela....euh...un poil deprimant!!!:love:


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Mai 2007)

b&#233;n&#233;;4257288 a dit:
			
		

> Pas tres aimable &#231;a Sonnyboy...
> je dirais juste que je trouve cela....euh...un poil deprimant!!!:love:



D&#233;prim&#233;(e) ???

Allez, tombe le futal, j'm'en va t'redonner le sourire..


----------



## bompi (6 Mai 2007)

SB, _please_ ...


----------



## yvos (6 Mai 2007)

Là, en ce moment, j'écoute (sonnyboy  cette grosse merde de) Don Caballero, que l'on classera dans le post-rock. Beaucoup de chemin parcouru entre leur premier album, en 1991, et ce dernier (avec la formation initiale) paru en 2000, très dense et assez jazzy.


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Mai 2007)

T'es sur que c'est pas chantal goya de dos ?

Ou mireille mathieu peut être...


----------



## Chang (6 Mai 2007)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Attends voir...
> 
> Mais... mais...
> 
> Mmais c'est d'la merde ??!!!!!!!



Tu voulais pas plutot parler de ca :






Non parce que la j'aurai plussoye, quoi que j'ai pas encore ecoute le lien que tu conchies si amerement ...


----------



## IceandFire (6 Mai 2007)

a vot&#233; !!!


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2007)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Attends voir...
> 
> Mais... mais...
> 
> Mmais c'est d'la merde ??!!!!!!!



Tant qu'à faire


----------



## IceandFire (6 Mai 2007)

bien faire et laisser dire Didier  mais bon c'est vrai que linkin park c'est dla daube


----------



## JPTK (6 Mai 2007)

fig. 5 a dit:


> Journey's End de The Montgolfier Brothers avec le méconnu Roger Quigley



J'avais tout de suite accroché, belle voix, belles mélodies, cependant j'ai peu écouté l'album, je sais plus trop pourquoi, manque quelque chose je trouve...


----------



## KARL40 (6 Mai 2007)

Cette soirée s'annonçant triste, un bon vieux CONFLICT avec "From Protest to Resistance"


----------



## teo (6 Mai 2007)

Le podcast de *dA frESh*, fin avril, _Mix April, week 04_

Très fort, toujours plus fort. Très fort, toujours plus fort. Très fort, toujours plus fort. Très fort, toujours plus fort. Très fort, toujours plus fort. Très fort, toujours plus fort. Très fort, toujours plus fort. Très fort, toujours plus fort. Très fort, toujours plus fort. Très fort, toujours plus fort. 

( 2007-2012)

​


----------



## IceandFire (6 Mai 2007)

pomme A, pomme C et pomme V       Teo


----------



## Burzum (6 Mai 2007)

DEATH IN JUNE "Nada!"






"Nada!" est composé d'excellents titres de Death in June, mais hélas c'est aussi un album foutoir. "Nada!" marque aussi un tournant essentiel dans l'histoire du projet, vu qu'il s'agit du premier Death in June assumant totalement son côté folk et militaire. Deux hommes sont aux commandes sur cet album: Douglas Pearce pour le côté folk décadent et Patrick Leagas pour le côté electronique de l'album.
Death in June nous joue d'entrée un titre folk "Honour the Silence" soutenu par des tambours militaires, puis continue dans cette lignée avec des titres trés pop/folk "Leper Lord" ou bien aussi "Behind the Rose (fields of rape)". A l'inverse Death in June nous sort aussi des titres beaucoup plus electro/new wave. On retrouve de l'electro trés sombre sur "The Calling mkII", une electro plus new wave sur "Carousel". On retrouve aussi l'étonnant "Rain of Despair" aux sonorités presque drum'n bass pour du Death in June. Le duo Leagas/Pearce s'aventure aussi dans une new wave plus expérimentale, sur "Crush my Love" par exemple, ou "The Torture Garden", mix entre chants religieux et new wave martiale.
Bien que le disque soit un peu foutoir et passe du coq à l'âne, "Nada!" revêt pour moi un aspect important. Il s'agit du premier album où Death in June nous propose ses premières perles de dark folk. Je pense surtout à "Behind the Rose (fields of rape)" et à "She Said Destroy". Une étape importante dans la carrière de DIJ.

http://www.lagouttiere.com/chronique.php?num=265


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (6 Mai 2007)

Découvert grâce à l'excellente _The Killing Moon_ puis _Nothing Ever Lasts Forever_ (tirée de l'album ci-joint), *Echo & The Bunnymen* s'impose aujourd'hui pour moi comme un des meilleurs groupes de ma bibliothèque! À écouter d'urgence pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas.


----------



## IceandFire (6 Mai 2007)

forc&#233;ment "killing moon" t'as pas choisi le plus moche


----------



## macinside (6 Mai 2007)

je suis fier de ne rien faire et fier de ne savoir rien faire


----------



## fredmac75 (7 Mai 2007)

Je viens d'acheter le dernier album de NIN...(Year Zero) et les textes sont subversifs &#224; souhait (The begining of the end, the good soldier, Meet your master...). D'un point de vue musical, c'est du NIN : c'est-&#224;-dire rien qui n'ai &#233;t&#233; fait dans les albums pr&#233;c&#233;dents... Ceci dit apr&#232;s "Fragile" c'est difficile.

Voir la pièce jointe 14164


----------



## fedo (7 Mai 2007)

> Ceci dit après "Fragile" c'est difficile.


de faire pire ? -------------------------->:bebe:
faut que je l'écoute en entier ce nouveau NIN. j'espère pas un truc du niveau de T_he Downward Spiral_ qui était vraiment très très bon, mais un bon NIN ça ferait plaisir.


----------



## fredmac75 (7 Mai 2007)

"Downward" est plus difficile d'accès, je te l'accorde ; cela en fait-il sont meilleur album pour autant ? J'en doute.
"Fragile" est véritablement un album (au sens noble du terme) complet ; le style NIN y est balayé du plus soft au plus hardcore... avec des trouvailles musicales, initiées il est vrai sur "Downward"


----------



## fedo (7 Mai 2007)

> "Downward" est plus difficile d'accès, je te l'accorde ; cela en fait-il sont meilleur album pour autant ? J'en doute.



perso je trouve que les titres les plus marquants de NIN se trouvent sur les album P_retty Hate Machine _(_Terrible Lie_ notamment) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, _The Downward Spiral_ (_Closer_, _Mr Self Destruct_, _Eraser_, _March of the Pig_s...) ainsi que sur les EP _Broken_ et _The Perfect Drug.
_je trouve qu'il y avait un son nouveau à ces occasions, _The Fragile_, oui y a des bons titres, mais noyés dans la masse et nettement plus FM/MTV compliant.



> du plus soft _au plus hardcore_



tout est relatif parce qu'en 1999 _Ministry_ sortait _The Dark Side of the Spoon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_
alors que le groupe était toujours chez Warner et c'était quand même nettement plus dur que le titre le plus dur de _The Fragile_. Remarque après ça finit le contrat chez Warner .


----------



## fredmac75 (7 Mai 2007)

Pour le coup le clip de _Perfect Drug_ est v&#233;ritablement "FM/MTV compliant" .

De plus je ne parlais pas uniquement de "duret&#233;" musicale mais d'approche et de reception. De ce point de vue _Fragile_ est plus facile d'&#233;coute sur le cd _Left_ et bien plus innovant, inventif musicalement parlant sur _Right_. Certain titres (cf _Star****ers_ Inc, _The big come down_) ne sont pas &#224; mettre entre toutes les oreilles...

C'est vrai aussi que _Terrible lies_ on ne peux s'emp&#234;cher de l'&#233;couter encore et encore... mais ma pr&#233;f&#233;rence va a _Sin_.:love:


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (7 Mai 2007)

Dan le Sac vs Scroobius Pip - "Thou shalt always kill"


----------



## fedo (7 Mai 2007)

> De ce point de vue _Fragile_ est plus facile d'écoute sur le cd _Left_ et bien plus innovant, inventif musicalement parlant sur _Right_. Certain titres (cf _Star****ers_ Inc, _The big come down_) ne sont pas à mettre entre toutes les oreilles...



Avec _Star****er Inc._ On retrouve la fougue de _The Downward Spiral_ à mon humble avis. Ce que je reproche principalement à _Fragile_, plutôt qu'un double, un seul CD avec un concentré des meilleurs titres des 2 disques et on aurait eu droit à un très bon album.
Trent Reznor aurait du s'auto-censurer (certains le font) pour ne garder que le meilleur.
D'après certains commentaires dont j'ai eu vent, il a adopté cette démarche pour _Year Zero_.

Trent Reznor se serait aussi évertué à laisser traîner des clés USB avec des titres en mp3 de _Year Zero_ dans les hôtels où il passait afin qu'on les récupère et crée un buzz sur le web. Pratique qui aurait semble-t-il beaucoup déplu à son éditeur ainsi qu'à la RIAA...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mai 2007)

fredmac75 a dit:


> "Downward" est plus difficile d'acc&#232;s, je te l'accorde ; cela en fait-il sont meilleur album pour autant ? J'en doute.
> "Fragile" est v&#233;ritablement un album (au sens noble du terme) complet ; le style NIN y est balay&#233; du plus soft au plus hardcore... avec des trouvailles musicales, initi&#233;es il est vrai sur "Downward"



Le meilleur album je ne sais pas mais le meilleur titre ce n'est pas dans cet album ?   






​


----------



## fedo (7 Mai 2007)

> Le meilleur album je ne sais pas mais le meilleur titre ce n'est pas dans cet album ?



j'aime pas _Hurt_, que ce soit la version originale de Reznor ou la reprise de Cash.


----------



## teo (7 Mai 2007)

*Philip Glass Ensemble* et la musique de son premier opéra, Einstein On The Beach, présenté à Avignon il y a plus de 30 ans.

C'est vraiment très très étrange mais à découvrir, à l'occasion d'une visite à la médiathèque de votre quartier par exemple 

_Trial 2/Prison-Prematurely Air-Conditioned Supermarket_, c'est 11 mn complètement barré et j'adore :love:


Faudrait aussi que je remate le DVD _Home of the Brave_ de *Laurie Anderson*. hypnotique et générateur d'images


----------



## naas (7 Mai 2007)

dcz_ a dit:


> Dan le Sac vs Scroobius Pip - "Thou shalt always kill"


C'est excellent 
faut tout de même écouter deux ou trois fois pour comprendre toutes les paroles  :rose:


----------



## Chang (7 Mai 2007)

teo a dit:


> *Philip Glass Ensemble* et la musique de son premier opéra, Einstein On The Beach, présenté à Avignon il y a plus de 30 ans.
> 
> C'est vraiment très très étrange mais à découvrir, à l'occasion d'une visite à la médiathèque de votre quartier par exemple
> 
> ...



Je connais pas philippe Glass, mais j'ai l'impression de connaitre l'artiste qui a fait cette belle pochette .... ce serait pas Dan Flavin ?? Perso j'adore :love:


----------



## CouleurSud (7 Mai 2007)

teo a dit:


> *Philip Glass Ensemble* et la musique de son premier opéra, Einstein On The Beach, présenté à Avignon il y a plus de 30 ans.





J'ai vu l'opéra effectivement à Avignon. Il me semble que c'était en 1976

Un peu avant (1971). Je l'ai découvert avec ce disque













(à force de raconter des trucs comme ça (qui sont pourtant vrais), on va finir par remarquer que je suis un vieux fossile)


----------



## macarel (7 Mai 2007)

Voil&#224; que j'&#233;coute ce soir. "Five long years", sur "Groeten ui Grollo", blues classique (Budy Guy). Il existe pleins de versions (Clapton, Guy, Perkins, Luther Allison.., mais moi j"&#233;coute la version "Cuby and the Blizzards", groupe de blues l&#233;gendaire. entre autre: Herman Brood (piano), Eelco Gelling(guitar)  et of course Harry Muskee (Cuby).:love: 
Si vous avez l'occasion, c'est assez vieux ('65/'67) mais tout &#224; fait &#233;coutable:love: :love: :love:


----------



## macarel (7 Mai 2007)

(&#224; force de raconter des trucs comme &#231;a (qui sont pourtant vrais), on va finir par remarquer que je suis un vieux fossile)


Meuh non, &#231;a s'appelle "m&#251;r", je pr&#233;f&#232;re, vu mon age... 
Puis, comme musique c'est magnifique, &#231;a n'a pas d'&#226;ge


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (7 Mai 2007)

naas a dit:


> C'est excellent
> faut tout de même écouter deux ou trois fois pour comprendre toutes les paroles  :rose:


Tout &#224; fait! J'ai pour ma part un peu trich&#233; en lisant les paroles parce que franchement, l'accent du fameux Scroobius est abominable


----------



## macarel (7 Mai 2007)

une autre, assez symboloique:   "Bridge of Sighs" Robin Trower


----------



## Maurice le poisson rouge (7 Mai 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (7 Mai 2007)

World's End Girlfriend (ou Boyfriend selon) est le projet de Katsuhiko Maeda. Datant de 2005, The Lie Lay Land est un m&#233;lange d'&#233;lectronique et de "post-rock" donnant au final un ensemble relativement post-apocalyptique pour un disque exigeant







Le titre We are The Massacre (lien youtube : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3H5ERTHCJRI&mode=related&search=)* est une vraie tuerie  musicale 

* d&#233;sol&#233; mais je n'ai pas compris comment l'ins&#233;rer proprement​


----------



## naas (8 Mai 2007)

pourquoi tant de violence ? 

[YOUTUBE]3H5ERTHCJRI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mai 2007)

naas a dit:


> pourquoi tant de violence ?



Salut Naas, qu'est ce qui te dérange exactement - la représentation de la violence dans le clip ou bien la violence en elle-même ?


----------



## bompi (8 Mai 2007)

L'ennui serait plut&#244;t l'impression de complaisance. Dont le but peut &#234;tre strictement pour _exister_ dans le spectacle ambiant ou par un go&#251;t peut-&#234;tre un peu pervers pour la violence gratuite. [quoique la violence payante ne soit pas forc&#233;ment mieux ]
Un peu comme dans les films de Tarantino o&#249; l'on joue avec et esth&#233;tise la violence. Sans qu'&#224; aucun moment un discours vienne temp&#233;rer ou &#233;claircir cette d&#233;monstration.


----------



## IceandFire (8 Mai 2007)

ok mais pour moi (qui suit un homme d'images) la violence ne sera jamais esth&#233;tique


----------



## macarel (8 Mai 2007)

IceandFire a dit:


> ok mais pour moi (qui suit un homme d'images) la violence ne sera jamais esthétique


----------



## Chang (8 Mai 2007)

> Posté par *IceandFire*
> 
> 
> _ok mais pour moi (qui suit un homme d'images) la violence ne sera jamais esthétique _



Alors la, ca meriterait l'ouverture d'un fil, parce que ya matiere a debat ... perso je comprends pas comment tu peux dire ce genre de chose, en etant si categorique ...


----------



## Burzum (8 Mai 2007)

bompi a dit:


> Sans qu'à aucun moment un discours vienne tempérer ou éclaircir cette démonstration.



Pourquoi vouloir toujours tout expliquer, tempérer, éclaircir, atténuer ??? C'est chiant à la fin. On se fait sa propre idée et puis voilà...


----------



## bompi (8 Mai 2007)

Je n'oblige personne, vois-tu. Mais tu as ton opinion sur la question et j'ai la mienne.
L'ennui est que, sans explication, sans esprit critique [qui se constitue, on ne l'a pas d'embl&#233;e], on peut comprendre exactement l'oppos&#233; de ce qui est.


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (8 Mai 2007)

Complètement taré et absolument génial, *Syd Barrett* et son _Madcap Laughs_  découvert par l'excellente "Octopus"  passe en boucle chez moi depuis hier!


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mai 2007)

Burzum a dit:


> Pourquoi vouloir toujours tout expliquer, tempérer, éclaircir, atténuer ??? C'est chiant à la fin. On se fait sa propre idée et puis voilà...



pas mieux  ce désir de vouloir comprendre à tout crin et de vouloir le montrer est agaçant



bompi a dit:


> Je n'oblige personne, vois-tu. Mais tu as ton opinion sur la question et j'ai la mienne.
> L'ennui est que, sans explication, sans esprit critique [qui se constitue, on ne l'a pas d'emblée], on peut comprendre exactement l'opposé de ce qui est.



le problème est de se substituer à un auteur qui ne veut pas donner d'explication autre que ce qu'il montre



bompi a dit:


> L'ennui serait plutôt l'impression de complaisance. Dont le but peut être strictement pour _exister_ dans le spectacle ambiant ou par un goût peut-être un peu pervers pour la violence gratuite. [quoique la violence payante ne soit pas forcément mieux ]
> Un peu comme dans les films de Tarantino où l'on joue avec et esthétise la violence. Sans qu'à aucun moment un discours vienne tempérer ou éclaircir cette démonstration.



il y a autant de complaisance de celui qui regarde et participe que de celui qui crée et donne à montrer ... en plus l'argument développé (Tarantino, complaisance, ...) est convenu et plat


----------



## CouleurSud (8 Mai 2007)

Je ne sais pas si le problème est bien posé. Certes, iceanfire a raison, la violence en elle-même n'est pas esthétique. Mais sa représentation artistique peut l'être. De Homère à Goya, de Eschyle à Picasso et à Murnau ou Eisenstein, l'art a souvent présenté la violence. Certes encore, cette présentation esthétique transfigure la violence, la déplace dans un autre élément que celui de son terrain immédiat. Mais elle ne l'adoucit pas pour autant. Elle n'en est pas non plus nécessairement une critique, puisque l'art n'a rien d'un jugement moral.

Le problème me semble donc être de décider si la vidéo en question a une effective allure esthétique. Si elle est bien une représentation artistique de la violence ou sa simple présentation complaisante comme le dit bompi.


----------



## JPTK (8 Mai 2007)

En parlant de violence, voici un peu de sérénité et de calme :






Une pochette bien laide et un disque distrayant, bon c'est du Slayer quoi, faut écouter ça en voiture ou en faisant le ménage, ou après une élection présidentielle.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mai 2007)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Je ne sais pas si le problème est bien posé. Certes, iceanfire a raison, la violence en elle-même n'est pas esthétique. Mais sa représentation artistique peut l'être. De Homère à Goya, de Eschyle à Picasso et à Murnau ou Eisenstein, l'art a souvent présenté la violence. Certes encore, cette présentation esthétique transfigure la violence, la déplace dans un autre élément que celui de son terrain immédiat. Mais elle ne l'adoucit pas pour autant. Elle n'en est pas non plus nécessairement une critique, puisque l'art n'a rien d'un jugement moral.
> 
> Le problème me semble donc être de décider si la vidéo en question a une effective allure esthétique. Si elle est bien une représentation artistique de la violence ou sa simple présentation complaisante comme le dit bompi.



En rester au simple questionnement visuel de la vidéo ou de la "chanson" (pas de véritable chant) ne me semble pas constituer l'essentiel. Bien au contraire. Néanmoins chacun peut interpréter comme il l'entend ce qu'il reçoit et cela indépendamment de l'intention de son auteur. Mon questionnement personnel est ailleurs que sur une esthétisation complaisante ou non de la violence


----------



## Chang (8 Mai 2007)

> Une pochette bien laide et un disque distrayant, bon c'est du Slayer quoi, faut écouter ça en voiture ou en faisant le ménage, ou après une élection présidentielle.



Ouais c'est comme quand je mettais un disque de hard tek, juste pour faire la vaisselle et le menage. Pas de profondeur, pas vraiment de musicalite mais bon, du rythme, du son, du bruit, ca entraine ... bref, suivant ..... :rateau::rose:

Pour en revenir a cette fameuse video, personellement je la trouve tres "belle" en rapport avec la musique. La musique est histoire de sensations, de fremissements, d'indignations, de recueillement, de plaisir, de degout ... bref c'est un art fait pour provoquer la reaction ... c'est l'histoire de nos sens ... on est au 21eme siecle, la musique et la video sont lies, pour le pire et le meilleur. 

Dans ce cas la musique rappelle un Boards Of Canada, une violence auditive passive, un surrealisme comme cette violence des journaux televises ... 

Pourquoi se voiler la face ? Pourquoi la violence ne devrait pas etre esthetique ? La violence est elle toujours synonyme de negativite ?


----------



## SirG (8 Mai 2007)

Déjà fan de sa voix avec son groupe THE CRANBERRIES, son album solo est encore plus rock. très bon.


----------



## naas (8 Mai 2007)

fig. 5 a dit:


> Salut Naas, qu'est ce qui te dérange exactement - la représentation de la violence dans le clip ou bien la violence en elle-même ?



Cette violence ne me transporte pas. ne me fait pas réagir (démarche artistique?)
autant je peux comprendre un blanc sec sur un camembert autant la.... comprends pas !


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mai 2007)

naas a dit:


> Cette violence ne me transporte pas. ne me fait pas r&#233;agir (d&#233;marche artistique?)
> autant je peux comprendre un blanc sec sur un camembert autant la.... comprends pas !



pas grave en soi - &#233;couter la musique quand m&#234;me

heureusement que je ne vous ai pas mis un chris korda


----------



## EtVlan (9 Mai 2007)

Alain Lefèvre - Les Tableaux d'une Exposition






Alain Lefèvre est un des grands solistes, dont la réputation n'est plus à faire. Il a fait le tour du monde, a joué avec les plus grands orchestres, les salles les plus prestigieuses et sa discographie couvre un répertoire allant du Concerto No. 23 de Mozart, incluant des enregistrements d'oeuvres de Bach, Beethoven, Brahms, Chopin, Debussy, Rameau, Ravel, Satie, Scarlatti, Schubert, Soler et Wagner.

En ce qui concerne cet enregistrement, Alain Lefèvre a choisi une oeuvre de Moussorgski. Les "Tableaux d'une Exposition" en hommage à son grand ami, l'architecte russe Viktor Hartmann. L'oeuvre a été écrite en trois semaines, durant une période d'intense activité créatrice. C'est une oeuvre dont les sons sont suspendus dans l'air, ils portent les couleurs, les élans et les atmosphères. Chaque pièce est suivie d'une promenade, une interlude préparant aux changements de tableaux, aux différents scénarios de Moussorgski.



À découvrir...


----------



## EtVlan (9 Mai 2007)

Alain Lefèvre - Hommage à André Mathieu






*Hommage à André Mathieu* est vraiment un coup de maître du pianiste Alain Lefèvre.

Il a donné ses lettres de noblesse à André Mathieu 1929-1968, pianiste et compositeur Québécois dit "Le Mozart Québécois".

À l'âge de 4 ans Alain Mathieu composait des pièces plus élaborées que Mozart au même âge. Il a été applaudit en Europe et en Amérique, il a fait salle comble trois fois en un an au Canegie Hall de New-York dans le commencement des années quarantes. Albert Einstein a dit de lui qu'il était un extraordinaire exemple du génie à l'état pur et Sergei Rachmaninoff a dit qu'il était son digne successeur. 

Mais malheureusement à cause d'une histoire qui m'échappe, il tomba dans l'alcool, ce qui hypothéqua sa vie. 

J'aime cet album pour ses pièces inédites et le Concerto de Québec joué au piano seul fait mieux comprendre le génie de Mathieu par la virtuosité du pianiste Québécois Alain Lefèvre qui a travaillé très fort à faire toute cette recherche colossale pour faire revivre enfin Mathieu


----------



## Chang (9 Mai 2007)

EtVlan a dit:


> ### Alain Lefèvre - Les Tableaux d'une Exposition ###
> 
> 
> À découvrir...



Tres jolie musique, cela a ete mon introduction a la musique classique ...


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Mai 2007)

Tiens, par acquis de conscience, j'ai &#233;cout&#233; le dernier Bjork...















Comment dire?



























     (mais au moins, j'ai essay&#233;...)


----------



## IceandFire (9 Mai 2007)

h&#233;h&#233;h&#233;h&#233;h&#233;h&#233;h&#233;h&#233;h&#233;h&#233;h&#233;


----------



## béné (9 Mai 2007)

EtVlan a dit:


>




Alain Mathieu?
le frere de Mireille???





Oui je sais elle est facile mais je n'ai pu m'empecher de la lancer celle là!!!!:rateau:


----------



## IceandFire (9 Mai 2007)

SirG a dit:


> Déjà fan de sa voix avec son groupe THE CRANBERRIES, son album solo est encore plus rock. très bon.



Je confirme !!!!:love::love::love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Mai 2007)

C'est bien elle qui chantait "Iniouh&#233;-h&#233; - Ignouh&#233;-h&#233; h&#233; h&#233;! Zohobi- zohobi- zohobi zobi zobi!" ? ...


----------



## IceandFire (9 Mai 2007)

Oui a quelque chose pr&#232;s


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Mai 2007)

Ah, d'accord... Ben alors j'aime pas...


----------



## IceandFire (9 Mai 2007)

ben t'es con


----------



## CouleurSud (9 Mai 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> C'est bien elle qui chantait "Iniouh&#233;-h&#233; - Ignouh&#233;-h&#233; h&#233; h&#233;! Zohobi- zohobi- zohobi zobi zobi!" ? ...





PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ah, d'accord... Ben alors j'aime pas...









A la limite, je pr&#233;f&#233;rais &#231;a.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Mai 2007)

IceandFire a dit:


> ben t'es con



Du tout! J'ai eu le BAC


----------



## IceandFire (9 Mai 2007)

Ah pardon alors   h&#233;h&#233;h&#233;h&#233;


----------



## Chang (9 Mai 2007)

Fab Fab >> Bjork, y'a rien de rien qui passe pour toi ? Tous albums confondus ? :mouais:


----------



## IceandFire (9 Mai 2007)

non   tu penses que j'ai essay&#233; de le pervertir


----------



## Ed_the_Head (9 Mai 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Du tout! J'ai eu le BAC


Il faut pr&#233;ciser qu'&#224; l'&#233;poque, le taux de r&#233;ussite n'&#233;tait pas celui d'aujourd'hui. Il s'agit donc vraiment d'une r&#233;ussite.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mai 2007)

Une bonne *choriste*...


----------



## la(n)guille (9 Mai 2007)

Chang a dit:


> Fab Fab >> Bjork, y'a rien de rien qui passe pour toi ? Tous albums confondus ? :mouais:



finalement après avoir beaucoup écouté tout ce qu'elle a fait (sauf le dernier), je crois que je n'aime bien que sa première période (sugarcubes pour les jeunes incultes), et encore...

Mais surtout je trouve qu'elle est devenue une auto-caricature de son talent, et c'est très dommage, parce que du talent, elle en a beaucoup...


----------



## KARL40 (9 Mai 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Il faut préciser qu'à l'époque, le taux de réussite n'était pas celui d'aujourd'hui. Il s'agit donc vraiment d'une réussite.


 
Surtout s'il l'a eu en Corse :rateau: 

Sinon, je n'écoute rien en ce moment pour cause de boulot ....

Mais je recommande toujours le dernier ELECTRELANE et THE PONYS.
Avec un soupçon de punk et d'hardcore pour faire passer ces éléctions


----------



## IceandFire (9 Mai 2007)

le joyaux est pour moi Glin-glo elle chante du jazz avec un trio islandais et &#231;'est trop top  mais c'est vrai que jusqu'a homogenic c'est extra aussi, ensuite...bon ben &#231;a me touche moins...et elle ne se renouv&#232;le pas trop et c'est dommage...les albums avant les sugarcubes sont bien top aussi, bien rock punk, tappi tikkarass et autre kulk


----------



## bompi (9 Mai 2007)

Pour s'isoler un peu des nuisances sonores, recours &#224; l'iPod et, pr&#233;sentement, &#224; Hille Perl & Lee Santana, qui interpr&#232;tent des pi&#232;ces de *Marin Marais* "Pour la violle et le th&#233;orbe".
Entre autres, deuxi&#232;me piste : Les Folies (d'Espagne), un morceau fantastique, o&#249; l'on passe d'un &#233;tat (calme, recueillement) &#224; un autre (vivacit&#233; et mouvement) avec talent. M&#233;lodie magique, rythme, mouvement. Bref, c'est beau.
[c'est disponible sur l'iTS).


----------



## Chang (9 Mai 2007)

> finalement après avoir beaucoup écouté tout ce qu'elle a fait (sauf le dernier), je crois que je n'aime bien que sa première période (sugarcubes pour les jeunes incultes), et encore...



Moui, je prefere ses premiers albums aussi, Sugar Cubes moyen ... Pourtant je suis pas super attire par son personnage, mais bon, il faut reconnaitre qu'elle a sortit des petites bombes (bachelorette, Army of me, isobel .... ) :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Mai 2007)

MOTÖRHEAD sur l'iPod, ça isole bien du bruit aussi... :rateau:


----------



## fedo (9 Mai 2007)

> Avec un soupçon de punk et d'hardcore pour faire passer ces éléctions



moi tout pareil, j'écoute plus que du punk en ce moment, notamment _The Nerve Agents_ et les albums _Days of the White Owl_






et _The butterfly Collection _





, ainsi que les canadiens de _****ed Up_ avec leur dernier en date _Hidden World _





.


----------



## Chang (9 Mai 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> MOTÖRHEAD sur l'iPod, ça isole bien du bruit aussi... :rateau:



... et l'ipod ca isole bien les autres  de Motorhead ...


----------



## bompi (9 Mai 2007)

'fait longtemps que je n'ai pas &#233;cout&#233; ce bruit-l&#224; [Mot&#246;rhead] ...


----------



## JPTK (9 Mai 2007)

A la demande générale :

[YOUTUBE]3rnIuow93vo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Mai 2007)

Aaaaaaaaah, ça fait du bien....:love:


----------



## CouleurSud (9 Mai 2007)

Tristement oubliés*, The godfathers*, fondé par les frères Coyne. Dans la veine de Dr Feelgood, mais dix ans plus tard, le groupe développe un rock rageur, amer et sans concessions. Après le très bon _Hit by Hit_, vient l'excellent _Birth, School, Work, Death_ (tout est dit dans le titre.!), avec l'intraitaible chanson-titre du disque et deux petites merveilles de sons de guitares ciselés et coupants : "Love is dead" et "'Cause I Said so". Pas très loin finalement de ce que faisaient Bob Mould et Henry Rollins à la même époque.


----------



## fedo (9 Mai 2007)

> Aaaaaaaaah, ça fait du bien....:love:



surtout cet album là de _Red Sparowes_.

tiens le nouveau _Neurosis_ arrive...


----------



## richard-deux (9 Mai 2007)

IceandFire a dit:


> le joyaux est pour moi Glin-glo elle chante du jazz avec un trio islandais et ç'est trop top  mais c'est vrai que jusqu'a homogenic c'est extra aussi, ensuite...bon ben ça me touche moins...et elle ne se renouvèle pas trop et c'est dommage...les albums avant les sugarcubes sont bien top aussi, bien rock punk, tappi tikkarass et autre kulk



Je suis d'accord avec toi mais je trouve que l'album  "Medúlla" sorti il y a 2 ou 3 ans vraiment créatif/ innovateur.

En revanche, le dernier n'est pas ma tasse de thé, j'aime bien le titre _Declare Independence_. 

Concernant l'album _Gling-Gló_, si ce n'était pas Björk, cet album serait passé inaperçu car ce n'est que du jazz chanté en islandais.


----------



## KARL40 (9 Mai 2007)

fedo a dit:


> tiens le nouveau _Neurosis_ arrive...


 
Et surtout le nouveau QUEENS OF THE STONE AGE mi-juin :love: 
Avec un nouveau bassiste ....
En espérant qu'il soit plus excité que le "lullabies ..." qui était trop "pop" à mon goût.


----------



## fedo (9 Mai 2007)

> Et surtout le nouveau QUEENS OF THE STONE AGE mi-juin :love:
> Avec un nouveau bassiste ....
> En esp&#233;rant qu'il soit plus excit&#233; que le "lullabies ..." qui &#233;tait trop "pop" &#224; mon go&#251;t.


Nick Oliveri ne faisait d&#233;j&#224; plus partie de l'aventure sur _Lullabies to paralyze. _





Comme tu dis, il manquait un peu de l'audace et de la verve des 3 pr&#233;c&#233;dents. Mais apparemment, _Era Vulgaris_ prend un peu le m&#234;me chemin... Clairement, Oliveri manque dans les compos et dans ses d&#233;lires vocaux.


----------



## KARL40 (9 Mai 2007)

fedo a dit:


> Nick Oliveri ne faisait déjà plus partie de l'aventure sur _Lullabies to paralyze. _
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Oui, oui, ce cher Nick n'était déjà plus là et je m'expliquais aussi ce faiblissement par son absence. D'ailleurs, outre ses soucis narcotiques, n'aurait-il pas été viré car sa "folie" pouvait nuire au coté "grand public" des QOTSA ?
Mais là Josh a encore changé de bassiste  .
Dans une interview, il disait vouloir remettre les amplis à fond. On jugera d'ici peu ! 
Ca ne m'empêchera pas de juger en live au Furia Sound Festival (avec SONIC YOUTH :love: dans un autre registre)


----------



## bompi (9 Mai 2007)

Bon, maintenant, "Rain Tree Crow" par *Rain Tree Crow*. Soit en fait *Japan*, sans que cela s'appelle Japan.
L'un des meilleurs disques de Sylvian et ses amis. &#201;loign&#233; d&#233;sormais de tout orientalisme superficiel (ce n'est plus Tin Drum, quoi, bel album au demeurant), cet album magnifique est en &#233;quilibre instable du d&#233;but &#224; la fin, avec, en point d'orgue, Pocket full of change, titre _parfait_. C'est rare, un titre que l'on trouve _parfait_ mais c'est ici le cas : les arrangements, la m&#233;lodie, la voix de Sylvian : tout est harmonie et s&#233;r&#233;nit&#233;. Une splendeur, quoi.


----------



## fedo (9 Mai 2007)

> D'ailleurs, outre ses soucis narcotiques, n'aurait-il pas été viré car sa "folie" pouvait nuire au coté "grand public" des QOTSA ?



ben AMHA c'est surtout que c'était lui la vedette en fin de compte et lui qui signait les meilleurs titres...



> Mais là Josh a encore changé de bassiste



ben après 2 albums avec Metallica, Robert Trujillo (ex _Suicidal Tendancies_, _Infectious Groove_, ex free lance aussi...) va bientôt devenir disponible  (ironie humour:bebe.

Je dis ça je dis rien, mais Homme et Trujillo risquent de se croiser cet été au festival Rock Wechter en Belgique...(c'est grosso modo l'équivalent de Rock en Seine + Furia Sound Festival).


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mai 2007)

Atlas, Battles

le clip

[youtube]IpGp-22t0lU[/youtube]

le live 

[YOUTUBE]WWaTKpWcb4Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Burzum (9 Mai 2007)

Rien à dire sauf que c'est


----------



## JPTK (9 Mai 2007)

fig. 5 a dit:


> Atlas, Battles



Yep mais bon l'album est fatiguant je trouve...


----------



## JPTK (9 Mai 2007)

fedo a dit:


> ben AMHA c'est surtout que c'&#233;tait lui la vedette en fin de compte et lui qui signait les meilleurs titres...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



De quoi ? Il quitte Metallica le Robert ? J'ai pas compris l'ironie humour 
Je savais pas pour le QOTSA, c'est cool, moi je le trouve bien le Lullabies  m&#234;me si le pr&#233;c&#233;dent est diff&#233;rent (je l'adore), je suis pas s&#251;r de pr&#233;f&#233;rer 100 &#37; l'un &#224; l'autre. En fait je me suis pas pench&#233; sur les albums pr&#233;c&#233;dents, &#231;a vaut le coup ? C'est clair sinon que c'est LE groupe de rock, je suis assez fan, musicalement c'est tr&#232;s fort et pointu, bien &#233;crit, &#231;a d&#233;pote, c'est frais, la grande classe quoi, id&#233;al si on pense que le rock est mort


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mai 2007)

Eloignez les enfants, Bompi et Naas : c'est violent 

All is Violent, All is Bright - God Is An Astronaut

[youtube]tPPE6LiHxWU[/youtube]


----------



## fedo (10 Mai 2007)

> En fait je me suis pas penché sur les albums précédents, ça vaut le coup ?



_Rated R_ de QOSTA 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Terrible, psychédélique avec des titres imparables tel _Feel the good hit of the summer_, _The lost art of keeping a secret_, _Better living through chemistery_, _Autopilot_ (courtesy Nick Oliveri...), _Quick and to the pointless_, _Another tension head_ et j'en passe.
Bon faut dire il a été fait avec des membres de Screaming Trees + production Chris Goss.
le précédent aussi sorti à l'époque sur Roadrunner (non on ne rigole pas ) vaut le coût.



> De quoi ? Il quitte Metallica le Robert ? J'ai pas compris l'ironie humour



bah c'est que Robert il aime ça l'argent, alors si y a une place à prendre dans QOSTA il n'hésitera pas . dommage parce qu'il est vraiment doué.


----------



## teo (10 Mai 2007)

bompi a dit:


> (&#8230
> Entre autres, deuxi&#232;me piste : Les Folies (d'Espagne), un morceau fantastique, o&#249; l'on passe d'un &#233;tat (calme, recueillement) &#224; un autre (vivacit&#233; et mouvement) avec talent. M&#233;lodie magique, rythme, mouvement. Bref, c'est beau.
> [c'est disponible sur l'iTS).



Mon p&#232;re m'avait fait d&#233;couvrir La Folia, c'est superbe effectivement 

Une pause dans _Heroes Symphony_ de *Philip Glass*.

&#8230; pour une parenth&#232;se *The Young Gods* et _Live Sky Tour_






Juste histoire de _r&#233;p&#233;ter_ pour leur concert de samedi prochain &#224; Botanique &#224; Bruxelles :love: :love: :up  . La nuit va &#234;tre longue avec ma bande genevoise en voyage: et j'irai sans doute finir la nuit &#224; l'*Ancienne Belgique* o&#249; j'esp&#232;re bien en voir de toutes les couleurs ce soir-l&#224;


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Mai 2007)

J'avoue, j'ai regardé ça hier soir, et je trouve ce mec génial...

http://youtube.com/watch?v=muHIR_OoMp0


:love: 

Si on m'avait dit que je dirais ça d'un mec de la Nouvelle Star... :mouais:


----------



## silvio (10 Mai 2007)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Tristement oubli&#233;s*, The godfathers*, fond&#233; par les fr&#232;res Coyne. Dans la veine de Dr Feelgood, mais dix ans plus tard, le groupe d&#233;veloppe un rock rageur, amer et sans concessions. Apr&#232;s le tr&#232;s bon _Hit by Hit_, vient l'excellent _Birth, School, Work, Death_ (tout est dit dans le titre.!), avec l'intraitaible chanson-titre du disque et deux petites merveilles de sons de guitares cisel&#233;s et coupants : "Love is dead" et "'Cause I Said so". Pas tr&#232;s loin finalement de ce que faisaient Bob Mould et Henry Rollins &#224; la m&#234;me &#233;poque.


nan nan pas oubli&#233;s : &#233;cout&#233;s il y a moins 'd'un mois : par contre les deux premiers sont vinyls donc ... 



KARL40 a dit:


> Et surtout le nouveau QUEENS OF THE STONE AGE mi-juin :love:
> Avec un nouveau bassiste ....
> En esp&#233;rant qu'il soit plus excit&#233; que le "lullabies ..." qui &#233;tait trop "pop" &#224; mon go&#251;t.


Pareil : trop mou
Pas accroch&#233; en dehors d'un titre



Fab'Fab a dit:


> J'avoue, j'ai regard&#233; &#231;a hier soir, et je trouve ce mec g&#233;nial...
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=muHIR_OoMp0
> 
> ...


Et si on m'avait dit que ...  

Moi je suis un peu bloqu&#233; sur le dernier Kaiser Chiefs
:love: :love:


----------



## macarel (10 Mai 2007)

teo a dit:


> Mon père m'avait fait découvrir La Folia, c'est superbe effectivement
> 
> Une pause dans _Heroes Symphony_ de *Philip Glass*.
> 
> Bèn oui excellent, qu'est ce que tu veux, avec Bowie et Eno en plus de Glass:love: :love:


----------



## CouleurSud (10 Mai 2007)

silvio a dit:


> nan nan pas oubliés : écoutés il y a moins 'd'un mois : par contre les deux premiers sont vinyls donc ...



Non, non, _Hit By Hit _et_ Birth,  School, Work, Death _ont été réédités en CD. Tu veux peut-être parler des premiers 45 tours. Mais _Hit By Hit _en est en fait une compilation



teo a dit:


> Une pause dans _Heroes Symphony_ de *Philip Glass*.





macarel a dit:


> teo a dit:
> 
> 
> > Une pause dans _Heroes Symphony_ de *Philip Glass*.
> ...


----------



## Burzum (10 Mai 2007)

David Bowie est un artiste reconnaissant envers ses anciennes idoles, sans qui il ne serait jamais parvenu là où il est. Par exemple, en 1972, en même temps qu'il enregistre Ziggy Stardust, il compose "All the young dudes" pour Mott The Hoople, et il relance complètement Lou Reed en produisant "Transformer", qui allait donner au New-Yorkais un second départ. 1977 est une autre année faste, puisqu'elle voit l'Anglais enregistrer deux de ses meilleurs disques, Low et "Heroes", en même temps qu'il sort du trou l'autre grand frère américain, ex-Stooge faisant pour l'heure des allers-retours entre l'hôpital psychiatrique et son saladier rempli de cocaïne. La collaboration donne naissance aux deux albums "jumeaux" de ceux de Bowie : "The idiot", enregistré en même temps que "Low", et "Lust for life", une suite nettement plus rock garage (mais non moins géniale) façonnée en parallèle à "Heroes". Si "Lust for life" est parfait pour célébrer la grande année du punk, "The idiot", plus encore que "Low" peut-être, préfigure toute la new-wave et la cold-wave à venir, avec ce rock lancinant plombé par des sonorités et des rythmiques indus, très novatrices à l'époque, et qui se doublent en plus d'une indéniable efficacité des compos. On accorde souvent à Bowie la composition des musiques tandis qu'Iggy se serait occupé des textes. En fait, les deux hommes ont étroitement collaboré à tout dans la plupart des morceaux. Le résultat est effarant de noirceur : une sorte de rock très urbain, décadent, passant en revue quelques joies mauvaises que l'on peut encore s'offrir dans l'ère post-industrielle : "Nightclubbing", "Funtime", "China girl", "Baby", "Tiny girls". Ouais, on va draguer les filles, mais à la lumière des néons, dans le brouillard des villes, avec cette clairvoyance désabusée qui ordonne la défonce comme unique remède à ce monde qui s'écroule. La basse se rapproche du gimmick disco, la guitare cisaille l'espace de manière agressive, la batterie plombe le tout sans fioritures. Les sonorités synthétiques désormais omniprésentes ne laissent plus d'illusion sur l'avenir du rock : pseudo boîte à rythme, buzz, distorsions démentes. Un maelstrom souvent oppressant et étouffant dans lequel on est plongé sans rémission pour des morceaux parfois longs, tournant en boucle, comme autant d'évocations mornes, glaçantes et dérisoires : "Dum dum boys" et l'histoire des Stooges, l'effrayant "Mass production". Pour l'anecdote, c'est au son de ce disque que Ian Curtis, le leader charismatique de Joy Division, se passera la corde au cou. Bienvenue dans un monde où la place de l'être humain se réduit inéluctablement.

http://www.gutsofdarkness.com/god/objet.php?objet=7314


----------



## yvos (10 Mai 2007)

Je ne sais pas trop ce qu'ils sont devenus depuis un bon bout de temps, mais je replonge régulièrement dans cet album pour nettoyer les noreilles

Helmet - Meantime


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mai 2007)

yvos a dit:


> Je ne sais pas trop ce qu'ils sont devenus depuis un bon bout de temps, mais je replonge régulièrement dans cet album pour nettoyer les noreilles
> 
> Helmet - Meantime



le batteur est dans Battles dont j'ai mis les clip dans ce message


----------



## patlek (10 Mai 2007)

Mon exclusivité quand je roule en voiture (je n' écoute quazi que çà en voiture depuis des années)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tytNiN4KiFE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v9NneGdFrCE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U2WV4YYWnls

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2_mvn18Y0L8

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1dUUEehVDMM

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lightnin'_Hopkins

Son oeuvre est réédité de façon un peu bordélique; sur l' i-tune store, il a quand meme 44 CD en vente. 


Sinon, autre genre autre vedette:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O4U1Ln_X_zo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=79HAcdd4B6s

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7fdesO8CdC8&mode=related&search=

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i9jfckDEmvE&mode=related&search=

(George clinton et ses tribus; paliament, funkadelic, P-funk all stars , etc..)

En CD= mothership connection.


----------



## IceandFire (10 Mai 2007)

un bon coup de beautiful south  hein Fab


----------



## fedo (11 Mai 2007)

yvos a dit:


> Je ne sais pas trop ce qu'ils sont devenus depuis un bon bout de temps, mais je replonge régulièrement dans cet album pour nettoyer les noreilles
> 
> Helmet - Meantime



je crois que l'ancien batteur John Stanier collabore avec Mike Patton et Duane Denison dans _Tomahawk_.
sinon Page Hamilton a sorti un nouvel album d'_Helmet_ en 2006





je ne l'ai pas trouvé terrible du tout.


----------



## yvos (11 Mai 2007)

fedo a dit:


> je crois que l'ancien batteur John Stanier collabore avec Mike Patton et Duane Denison dans _Tomahawk_.
> sinon Page Hamilton a sorti un nouvel album d'_Helmet_ en 2006
> 
> 
> ...



ça m'étonne pas  J'avais jeté l'éponge au moment d'Aftertaste. J'avais vu dans les bacs qu'ils avaient sorti des albums depuis, mais bon, apparemment, c'est pas ça


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mai 2007)

fedo a dit:


> je crois que l'ancien batteur John Stanier collabore avec Mike Patton et Duane Denison dans _Tomahawk_.



et dans Battles


----------



## KARL40 (11 Mai 2007)

Juste un air qui ne sort pas de ma tête ... 

[youtube]ZmUlKPthrag[/youtube]

Je me demande bien d'où cela peut venir !


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Mai 2007)

IceandFire a dit:


> un bon coup de beautiful south  hein Fab



oui, ou de Housemartins!!!!


Moi ce matin, c'était ça et c'était bon!


----------



## teo (11 Mai 2007)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Pour le Young Gods, je ne l'ai pas encore écouté. Je suis resté un peu scotché sur l'énorme _Only Heaven_



Celui dont je parlais, _Live Sky Tour_, date de 14 ans  Et y'en a eu un certain nombre depuis _Only Heaven_  (mais qui est excellent je te l'accorde bien volontiers )
Si tu parlais du dernier sorti il y a un mois, _Super Ready/Fragmenté_, je vais le découvrir demain sur scène.


----------



## IceandFire (11 Mai 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> oui, ou de Housemartins!!!!
> 
> 
> Moi ce matin, c'était ça et c'était bon!



Oui évidemment !!! :love::love::king:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mai 2007)

*CORPUS DELICTI    -     L'ESPRIT DU CLAN*

Du Hardcore (disent-ils sur leur sîte, moi j'aurais dit trash/death) en français (sans que les paroles ne soient ridicules)
bien carré, bien foutu
sans doute pas d'une originalité terrible, mais super agréable et qui fout bien la patate le matin.

Voilà.
Fin de la parenthèse du bourrin qu'est même pas foutu de mettre une image de la pochette - vous pouvez reprendre une discution normale.


----------



## CouleurSud (11 Mai 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> *Un peu de bourrin dans ce monde de légèreté musicale CORPUS DELICTI    -     L'ESPRIT DU CLAN*
> 
> Du Hardcore (disent-ils sur leur sîte, moi j'aurais dit trash/death) en français (sans que les paroles ne soient ridicules)
> bien carré, bien foutu
> ...



Comme tu y vas mon bon Ponk ! Je n'ai trouvé nulle part dans ce beau fil une mention de Marie Laforêt.

Et puis comment veux-tu que j'ai la patate le matin si  tu ne mets pas un petit lien dans ton post. Qu'est-ce que tu veux, avec l'âge, la fainéantise, la fatigue, l'arthrose sont sur moi. Alors, aller jusqu'à chercher sur You Tube, hein...

Bon, je vais quand même y aller. Mais franchement, tu n'a pas de considération pour le troisième âge


----------



## bompi (11 Mai 2007)

Dans la s&#233;rie gentil tatapoum qui d&#233;tend, on trouve sur l'iTS une compilation du label Global Underground : "*GU Mixed [Limited Edition]*" avec 68 titres plus trois _continuous mixes_ de ces titres pour le prix d'un album. Cool.
C'est gentil. Avec quelques vrais moments de musique &#224; l'int&#233;rieur.


----------



## Chang (11 Mai 2007)

> Avec quelques vrais moments de musique &#224; l'int&#233;rieur.


Ah oui ? GU c'est pourtant le coeur de la house progressive, et c'est pas toujours musicale. 

Avant que je ne decouvre une house ou une techno un peu plus sophisitiquee et moins Ibiza (le cote un peu beauf, pas l'autre), j'en avais achete qq uns et souvent, apres l'intro et jusqu'au 3 eme morceau ca allait, mais apres c'etait d'une monotonie, presque affligeante. C'est ce que je reproche a la progressive, toujours les memes sons de kicks et de hihat ...

Mais je promet de me refaire une session car ca fait 3 ans que j'en ai pas ecoute, et je voudrais pas passer pour une mauvaise langue non plus :rateau:


----------



## bompi (11 Mai 2007)

Bin, il faut pas s'imaginer trouver des p&#233;pites renversantes non plus, quoi.

Sur ce label il y a cependant quelques titres au-dessus du lot. En g&#233;n&#233;ral j'aime bien les mixes de Nick Warren et le dernier (Paris) est vraiment tr&#232;s agr&#233;able [genre pendant les longues et monotones heures de mod&#233;ration ].


----------



## CouleurSud (11 Mai 2007)

teo a dit:


> Celui dont je parlais, _Live Sky Tour_, date de 14 ans  Et y'en a eu un certain nombre depuis _Only Heaven_  (mais qui est excellent je te l'accorde bien volontiers )
> Si tu parlais du dernier sorti il y a un mois, _Super Ready/Fragment&#233;_, je vais le d&#233;couvrir demain sur sc&#232;ne.



Merci "ma&#238;tre"  

T&#233;l&#233;charg&#233;s "I'm the drug" et surtout "Everythere" 

Pas de probl&#232;me. Ils sont l&#224; et bien l&#224; (j'avais oubli&#233; au passage le grand _XXY _et "Our House")





(mais enfin, pourquoi la bonne musique passe toujours dans les r&#233;gions ultrap&#233;riph&#233;riques ? )


----------



## JPTK (11 Mai 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Cet album est quasi parfait dans le genre, probablement une de mes meilleures d&#233;couvertes 2007 :
> 
> *DEERHOOF* - _The runners four_




En tout cas, je conseille cet album et ce groupe particuli&#232;rement &#224; Fedo (vu son univers et ses r&#233;f&#233;rences musicales) et puis &#224; Alem aussi &#233;videmment. Bon je sais pas si j'aurais accroch&#233; aussi fortement si je les avais pas d&#233;couvert en live (on pourrait malheureusement faire l'impasse sans remarquer tout de suite que cet album est g&#233;nial), il manque sur l'album la batterie qui arrache vraiment, &#231;a sonne trop pop, mais si on tend bien l'oreille, on entends que c'est super recherch&#233;, tr&#232;s pointu, assez technique, purement rock'roll, tr&#232;s frais, destructur&#233;, barr&#233; et jouissif ! Faudra juste pas bloquer sur la voix de la fille, mais bon une Chinoise de 1m50 &#231;a peut difficilement chanter autrement. En tout cas cet album que j'ai bien du &#233;couter d&#233;j&#224; 50 fois en 1 mois, sera assur&#233;ment dans mon top 5 de 2007, du moins de mes d&#233;couvertes car il date de 2005 je crois. Pour info je les ai d&#233;couvert en 1&#232;re partie des excellents AKRON FAMILY au festival domino &#224; Bruxelles


----------



## fedo (12 Mai 2007)

> En tout cas, je conseille cet album et ce groupe particulièrement à Fedo (vu son univers et ses références musicales) et puis à Alem aussi évidemment.



je connais le précédent, j'accroche pas trop mais je pense que je vais pas tarder à entendre parler de celui-là.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2007)

[YOUTUBE]wAtUw6lxcis[/YOUTUBE]

Teenage Kicks - The Undertones


----------



## CouleurSud (12 Mai 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wl0XLHy7kes


*!!!*, "Must be the moon"


----------



## richard-deux (12 Mai 2007)

Aujourd'hui, j'écoute l' album *Want two* de *Rufus Wainwright*.
Le prochain album sort ce lundi. :love:


----------



## ScubaARM (12 Mai 2007)

J'ai ressorti ce LP, la jacket a changé mais pas la sic, une bonne bouffée de ... détente, au diable l'azote, la narcose (ivresse des profondeurs), demain je sorts le live.
Scub



​


----------



## MortyBlake (12 Mai 2007)

pas écouté depuis des mois, mais ça tourne en boucle depuis ce matin et c'est pas si mal que ça


----------



## Berthold (12 Mai 2007)

Je n'&#233;couterais pas &#231;a toute la journ&#233;e, mais c'est agr&#233;able sur la dur&#233;e du CD. Un trio classique guitare/basse/batterie + chant. Globalement pas tr&#232;s gai, mais de bonnes compositions. J'aime particuli&#232;rement la voix du chanteur.






La chanson-titre, &#171; Fuzzy &#187;, tournait sur les radios il y a quelques ann&#233;es&#8230;


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (12 Mai 2007)

*Gros gros blocage*
sur le dernier album de Jay Jay Johannson.
Apr&#232;s un pr&#233;c&#233;dent album relativement assez d&#233;cevant, Jay Jay le dandy sombre nous revient tr&#232;s tr&#232;s fort avec un album fantastique, o&#249; il renoue avec la qualit&#233; de ses albums mythiques comme "Poison" ou "Whiskey".

Une pop musique &#233;lectronique d'une m&#233;lancholie, tendant parfois vers la tristesse, absolument sublime. 

Un disque qui tourne en boucle, et tournera encore,jusqu'&#224; l'&#233;c&#339;urement.


----------



## naas (12 Mai 2007)

Tu m'en veux pas si en ce moment j'ecoute .... le concours de l'eurovision  promis j'irais fureter du cot&#233; de jay jay apr&#232;s, mais je suis curieux de voir ce que l'effet victoire 2006 va faire sur ce concours :rateau:


bon je viens de voir qu'il y a une &#233;mission sur rostropovitch sur arte, l&#224; par contre je recommande &#224; tout le monde de le voir (et si quelqu'un peux l'enregistrer  )


----------



## yvos (13 Mai 2007)

J'aime assez le dernier morceau d'Architecture in Helsinki, Heart it Races

Le clip est assez sympa aussi:

[DM]3SoGVreKXCXgqdjgM[/DM]


----------



## Burzum (13 Mai 2007)

LUSTMORD "Metavoid"






Lustmord aura mis 7 ans à sortir le successeur du fabuleux 'The place where the black stars hang'. Hormis un maxi et le split avec le projet Metal Beast, on peut dire que l'abstinence des fans fut plutôt dure. Alors quand le maître nous pond un miracle comme ce 'Metavoid', on ne peut que se réjouir de voir que l'inspiration ne l'a pas quitté d'une once. L'anglais exilé aux Usa ose même le pari de l'évolution ou tout du moins d'un changement significatif dans son approche musicale. En effet, si les oeuvres précédentes apparraissaient comme des bandes-sons effrayantes et traumatisantes, ce nouvel album est peut-être l'aboutissement de Lustmord en matière d'ambiances cinématographiques. De même l'incorporation d'éléments peu commun dans l'univers de Brian Williams, à savoir des séquences ethniques et sacrées plus marquées (sons orientaux, africains, chants grégoriens plus présents), donne une consistance toute particulière à ce 'Metavoid'. Dark ambient malsaine et terrifiante ('The ambivalent abyss'), envolées lyrico-cinématographiques donc ('Blood deep dread', 'A light that is darkness')) voire carrément épiques et martiales sur l'excellentissime 'The eliminating angel' et le plus tribal 'Infinite domain'. Loin de se répéter et de décliner à n'en plus finir les canons du genre, Lustmord se renouvelle avec brio, et ce 'Metavoid' prouve à tous qu'il est le plus grand.

http://www.gutsofdarkness.com/god/objet.php?objet=5299


----------



## ScubaARM (13 Mai 2007)

Le live est moins bien que just a poke, mais on retrouve une rythmique à la hauteur de l'évènement. Moins planant mais très efficace.
Scub



​


----------



## macarel (13 Mai 2007)

ScubaARM a dit:


> Le live est moins bien que just a poke, mais on retrouve une rythmique à la hauteur de l'évènement. Moins planant mais très efficace.
> Scub
> 
> 
> ...



Bouhdu, ça ne me rajeunit pas  , mais bon, le sweet smoke marche toujours 
Autrement, j'écoute Maceo Parker "Funkoverload", du funk ("old school??) comme il se doit, enfin comme je l'aime. :love: :love: 
Maceo Parker, vous savez, celui qui a accompagné James Brown pendant un long moment:love: , un peu l'inventeur du funk quoi :love:


----------



## teo (14 Mai 2007)

macarel a dit:


> ()
> Maceo Parker, vous savez, celui qui a accompagné James Brown pendant un long moment:love: , un peu l'inventeur du funk quoi :love:



Il accompagne parfois Prince maintenant 

Vu une fois en live à l'Elysée Montmartre, après 40 sec' je dansais dans tout les sens, ce gars et ses musiciens sont des maîtres, des ensorceleurs. Dans un autre genre qui fait bouger direct, j'avais commencé à danser en aussi peu de temps avec un autre papy pourtant loin d'être ma tasse de thé, Jimmy Cliff, pendant un Paléo à Nyon, y'a une éternité :rateau: 

----​

Allez ce matin, pour me remettre du ouikende et de leur concert aux Nuits Botaniques, BXL, *The Young Gods* _Play Kurt Weill*_, leur live au Festival de la Batie de Genève en 1991. Un monument. Sur cet album, un de mes morceaux préférés, _Mackie Messer_, joué samedi soir :love: 
Batterie tellurique, guitares samplées, son brutal et doux, voix chantant en anglais, français et allemand, les Gods sont fascinants, de l'industriel poétique. Pour moi, le meilleur du rock et de l'électronique mélangé. A voir absolument sur scène, Franz, Al et Bernard sont incroyables de puissance et d'énergie.



​* Kurt Weill

The Young Gods


----------



## fedo (14 Mai 2007)

> batterie tellurique, guitares sampl&#233;es, son brutal et doux, voix chantant en anglais, fran&#231;ais et allemand, les Gods sont fascinants, de l'industriel po&#233;tique. Pour moi, le meilleur du rock et de l'&#233;lectronique m&#233;lang&#233;. A voir absolument sur sc&#232;ne, Franz, Al et Bernard sont incroyables de puissance et d'&#233;nergie.


qu'est-ce que c'est que c'est quoi c'est &#231;a .

je me souviens de la prestation de _Young Gods_ &#224; Nulle Part Ailleurs sur Canal il y a une 12zaine d'ann&#233;es quand ils avaient jou&#233; _Kissing the sun_ en live, exceptionnel.

Arf, y en aura eu des groupes m&#233;morables a Nulle Part Ailleurs...


----------



## CouleurSud (14 Mai 2007)

teo a dit:


> Allez ce matin, pour me remettre du ouikende et de leur concert aux Nuits Botaniques, BXL, *The Young Gods* _Play Kurt Weill*_, leur live au Festival de la Batie de Genève en 1991. Un monument. Sur cet album, un de mes morceaux préférés, _Mackie Messer_, joué samedi soir :love:
> Batterie tellurique, guitares samplées, son brutal et doux, voix chantant en anglais, français et allemand, les Gods sont fascinants, de l'industriel poétique. Pour moi, le meilleur du rock et de l'électronique mélangé. A voir absolument sur scène, Franz, Al et Bernard sont incroyables de puissance et d'énergie.
> 
> 
> ...



Rien à dire de plus que :


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Mai 2007)

Un petit live de Police qui date de février de cette année. Excellent mais un peu trop court (seulement 4 titres...) :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## spud34 (14 Mai 2007)

Le dernier NIN Year Zero :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## silvio (14 Mai 2007)

Bon je vais faire un peu de pub pour The Chase, le dernier  groupe de Cyril, ex-Acrobates

Rien &#224; voir avec ce qu'il faisait avant ... l&#224; on est plus dans un truc qui m&#233;lange &#233;lectro, pop, rock ...
J'ai un faible pour Mamapisces, Butterfly, Dancing Feet, The Solo, Personal Computer etc  ... :love::love::love:



A &#233;couter sans  mod&#233;ration avant la sortie de l'album 


PS : il devrait y avoir quelques invit&#233;s surprise


----------



## JPTK (14 Mai 2007)

fedo a dit:


> _Rated R_ de QOSTA
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hum c'est quand m&#234;me bien diff&#233;rent, on est loin de la fougueur love d'un Songs for a deaf, c'est en tout cas pas aussi frais et g&#233;nial, y a pas de mal de titres assez moyens, un des single par exemple "auto pilot", en fait &#231;a ressemble plus &#224; du STONE TEMPLE PILOT ! 

Nan je dis pas, c'est pas mal, mais vaut mieux le d&#233;couvrir avant qu'apr&#232;s cet album et je lui pr&#233;f&#232;re un Lulabbies


----------



## fedo (14 Mai 2007)

> Hum c'est quand m&#234;me bien diff&#233;rent, on est loin de la fougueur love d'un Songs for a deaf, c'est en tout cas pas aussi frais et g&#233;nial, y a pas de mal de titres assez moyens, un des single par exemple "auto pilot", en fait &#231;a ressemble plus &#224; du STONE TEMPLE PILOT !


ah ben pour moi il est top cet album, bien plus psych&#233; que _Song for the deafs_ (que j'adore aussi) et on sent qu'il a &#233;t&#233; fait avec des anciens de _Screaming Trees_. et produit par Chris Goss de _Masters Of Reality_.
la seule que je trouve faiblarde c'est la derni&#232;re.

AMHA sur Lullabies, _I never came_ frise l'insupportable et _In my head_ n'atteint pas la version initiale pondue sur les _Desert Sessions_ 9 & 10,


----------



## je hais les ordis (14 Mai 2007)

De la bonne Drum'n'Bass avec des mix furieux...avis aux amateurs.

MAKE SOME NOIIIISE !!!!! BOOOOOOHH !!!

 

j'adore ce beat syncopé et ces basses lourdes et groovy...evidemment c'est plus parlant quand on peut écouter à fond.....

c'est promis après je mets du jazz


----------



## naas (14 Mai 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Un petit live de Police qui date de février de cette année. Excellent mais un peu trop court (seulement 4 titres...) :love: :love: :love: :love:


mouais ça sent tout de même l'opération commerciale a plein tube juste quand ils tournent non ?


----------



## Chang (15 Mai 2007)

> j'adore ce beat syncopé et ces basses lourdes et groovy...evidemment c'est plus parlant quand on peut écouter à fond.....



Ah ouep, de quoi se decrasser les tympans 

Y'a un grand monsieur du mix DnB qui me scie a chaque fois : Andy C ... toujours un groove de malade. Comme je suis arrive a la DnB sur le tard, c'est avec lui que j'ai decouvert le fameux Brown Paper Bag ...


----------



## silvio (15 Mai 2007)

Chang a dit:


> Ah ouep, de quoi se decrasser les tympans
> 
> Y'a un grand monsieur du mix DnB qui me scie a chaque fois : Andy C ... toujours un groove de malade. Comme je suis arrive a la DnB sur le tard, c'est avec lui que j'ai decouvert le fameux Brown Paper Bag ...


que perso, je ne connais toujours pas 

je reviens à la charge avec The Chase, et quelques morceaux en download sur MySpace


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2007)

silvio a dit:


> que perso, je ne connais toujours pas
> 
> je reviens à la charge avec The Chase, et quelques morceaux en download sur MySpace



Tournent en boucle chez moi depuis hier :love: :love: :love: 

Merci pour le lien


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Mai 2007)

naas a dit:


> mouais ça sent tout de même l'opération commerciale a plein tube juste quand ils tournent non ?



Tant que c'est bon, on s'en cogne que ce soit commercial...:rateau:


----------



## Maurice le poisson rouge (15 Mai 2007)

:style: :style: :king:


----------



## rezba (15 Mai 2007)

En ce moment, je fais rien qu'à mettre mes oreilles entre les jambes de Sabina Sciubba, la chanteuse des Brazilian Girls...








Et du coup, j'ai la jique. :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2007)

Le dernier Dark Tranquility

Du bon, de l'excelent "Götteborg death" par les inventeurs du genre.
Avec les avantages et les inconvénients du genre : rien n'est totalement immédiat, à la première écoute, on ne retient que des petits bouts de morceaux, deci-delà...
A moi, il me faut au moins dix écoutes pour commencer à distinguer les morceaux les uns des autres, pour voir dans chaque une unité plus qu'une successions de fragments disparates.
J'ai commencé la première ce matin.
C'est un peu comme quand on dit à quelqu'un "je t'envie, car ce truc est formidable et tu vas le découvrir" - sauf que là, je le sais d'avance.
Quand chaque écoute porte de petites bulles de plaisir et la promesses d'autres à venir, encore cachées, en réserve pour l'écoute suivante.

'tain, on dirait un truc de musique moderne torturée pour allumés du bulbes...

Bon, ça mis à part, DT ça arrache quand même aussi bien sa mère !!!


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Mai 2007)

Assez déçu par ça...
Un album très inégal qu'on dirait, pour une partie des tritres, fait à la va-vite...


----------



## JPTK (15 Mai 2007)

*BLONDE REDHEAD* - _23_





Au d&#233;but je me suis dit "ouai bof" et puis "ouai bon c'est pas mal, c'est du Blonde Redhead quoi, pas de surprises" et puis je me surprends &#224; &#233;couter encore et encore cet album et plus je l'&#233;coute plus je l'aime


----------



## Modern__Thing (15 Mai 2007)

l&#224; j'&#233;coute Soulwax, l'album des remixes de E-Talking, &#224; savoir "Night Versions", tr&#232;s sympatique  je ne m'en lasse pas, et en plus, c'est du belge  :love:


----------



## naas (15 Mai 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Le dernier Dark Tranquility


je suis allé sur leur site, sur le site de you tube, sur myspace, j'ai li tout ecouté:
il y a des guitares à la iron maiden ou alors du vieux mettalica voir Y&T quelques claviers sympa, mais *¨%£ù$^`cette voix  remarque il y est pour rien, les autres chantent tous pareils  
ça me gonfle des voix à deux balles, vraiment passe pas, recalé na    


PonkHead a dit:


> Bon, ça mis à part, DT ça arrache quand même aussi bien sa mère !!!


hin hihn, c'est des minots comparés à soad  tiens écoute moi chop suey ça au moins c'est pas du groupe tagada :style:


----------



## yvos (15 Mai 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> *BLONDE REDHEAD* - _23_
> Au début je me suis dit "ouai bof" et puis "ouai bon c'est pas mal, c'est du Blonde Redhead quoi, pas de surprises" et puis je me surprends à écouter encore et encore cet album et plus je l'écoute plus je l'aime



"ouais, bof" / "c'est du blonde redhead, quoi" : ils ont quand même définitivement rompu avec leur passé, là. La transition amorcée il y a 2 albums avec Melody of certain damaged lemons est définitivement achevée . On est loin, très loin, des 4 premiers albums, quand même.
Fini l'urgence, fini les riffs de fou, place à la maturité et des morceaux apaisés, mais toujours un poil cafardeux et mélancoliques.

continue à écouter...


----------



## KARL40 (15 Mai 2007)

Le "Blues Punk Rock'n'Roll" du GUN CLUB "Fire of Love"







Et pour ceux qui n'auraient jamais entendu c'est par là : quelques  MP3


----------



## Burzum (15 Mai 2007)

Bande originale du film :






Excellente, comme le film.


----------



## naas (15 Mai 2007)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> l&#224; j'&#233;coute Soulwax, l'album des remixes de E-Talking, &#224; savoir "Night Versions", tr&#232;s sympatique  je ne m'en lasse pas, et en plus, c'est du belge  :love:



ouaouhhhhh    :style: :style: :style:
 haut de gamme

[YOUTUBE]XvtiDKI3tzQ[/YOUTUBE]

:style: :style: :style:​


----------



## Modern__Thing (15 Mai 2007)

je trouve aussi 

Surtout les remixes de la chanson en question : "e-talking"


----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Mai 2007)

Un bon vieux Eric Burdon "CC Rider" suivi d'un best Of d'Elvis... :love:


----------



## IceandFire (16 Mai 2007)

Yeah ! :king: :style: enfin pour Elvis&#169; hein


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (16 Mai 2007)

*Hey Ho, Lets Go!*


----------



## JPTK (16 Mai 2007)

yvos a dit:


> "ouais, bof" / "c'est du blonde redhead, quoi" : ils ont quand même définitivement rompu avec leur passé, là. La transition amorcée il y a 2 albums avec Melody of certain damaged lemons est définitivement achevée . On est loin, très loin, des 4 premiers albums, quand même.
> Fini l'urgence, fini les riffs de fou, place à la maturité et des morceaux apaisés, mais toujours un poil cafardeux et mélancoliques.
> 
> continue à écouter...



Oulà moi je connais que les 2 précédents 
Mais t'inquiète je continue d'écouter ce grand album, y a vraiment des passages d'excellence !


----------



## JPTK (16 Mai 2007)

fedo a dit:


> ah ben pour moi il est top cet album, bien plus psyché que _Song for the deafs_ (que j'adore aussi) et on sent qu'il a été fait avec des anciens de _Screaming Trees_. et produit par Chris Goss de _Masters Of Reality_.
> la seule que je trouve faiblarde c'est la dernière.



BOn il est plutôt bon quand même c'est vrai, je m'attendais à un truc plus brutal mais bon, je te rejoins tout de même. Hè je l'aime bien moi la dernière


----------



## richard-deux (16 Mai 2007)

Aujourd'hui, j'écoute le nouvel album "Release The Stars" de Rufus Wainwright. 






:love:


----------



## Burzum (16 Mai 2007)

CURRENT 93 "Soft Black Stars"






Soft black stars mérite bien son nom. Poétique, mélancolique à lextrême, il a la douceur dun crépuscule de campagne lorsque sonne au loin langélus, la saveur dune nuit silencieuse à la lueur dune chandelle. Difficile en effet de résister à lenvoûtante tristesse qui se dégage de ces douze compositions (que David Tibet na pas jugé utile de nommer sur la pochette) tant leur simplicité est émouvante. Dépouillée, intimiste, la musique se compose ici essentiellement de petites ballades au piano, à lexception du dernier morceau, plus long, avec des passages plus ambient. Comme à laccoutumée, David nous livre en paroles ses étranges pensées sur le sens de la vie, lamour, lapocalypse, la religion, qui baignent lalbum dun mysticisme particulier, beau car il défie limagination humaine. Ceux qui narriveront pas à se laisser griser par cette atmosphère trouveront lalbum terriblement ennuyeux et répétitif, les autres y découvriront de véritables trésors

http://www.gutsofdarkness.com/god/objet.php?objet=2192


----------



## maousse (16 Mai 2007)

Sam Beam est un génie absolu. Surtout lors d'une soirée pluvieuse. Sa voix dépasse à peine sa guitare acoustique déjà à peine effleurée sur cet album, mais elle donne envie d'écouter ses mots.


----------



## KARL40 (16 Mai 2007)

Ou comment faire des chansons folles et décalées avec un vieux synthé et une guitarre ....

Si Daniel Johnston était né en Nouvelle Zélande, voila ce que cela pourrait donner


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2007)

Magyar posse - Whirpool of Terror and Tension

[YOUTUBE]3o3LzDdA8Pg[/YOUTUBE]

Ce n'est pas un groupe de hip-hop hongrois


----------



## Wali (17 Mai 2007)

En ce moment, j'écoute le bruit des mouches voler... ou celle de mon coeur qui bat... 

Je suis au boulooooooooooooot 
Et pas moyen de mettre de la musique !


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2007)

Wali a dit:


> En ce moment, j'écoute le bruit des mouches voler... ou celle de mon coeur qui bat...
> 
> Je suis au boulooooooooooooot
> Et pas moyen de mettre de la musique !



Il faut essayer last.fm


----------



## Wali (17 Mai 2007)

Je peux pas mettre de baffle. J'suis dans un hôtel... J'ai bien de la musique, mais elle commence à me taper sur le système cette musique d'ascenseur !


----------



## IceandFire (18 Mai 2007)

j'ai eu le coup de foudre pour "Pipas" un groupe de pop espagnole qui chante en anglais, c'est frais mais je trouve pas leurs albums en CD r&#233;el a acheter en france... &#224; part itunes store, moi j'aime bien avoir les disques, surtout des groupes que je kiffe sa m&#232;re


----------



## la(n)guille (18 Mai 2007)

Un petit retour aux sources, de l'inspiration, du beau, du beau, du beau....






voire m&#234;me un peu mieux...


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Mai 2007)

Là, c'est ça...




:love: :love: :love:


----------



## la(n)guille (18 Mai 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Là, c'est ça...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah oui, très bon, que de concours de _*dance*_, au Cacabaria, à Cavalaire, avec mon ami Y&B   

Quelle époque bennie, durant laquelle nous avions pas peur du ridicule... et des mauvaises boissons, et nous étions encore _faciles_, on aimait toutes les filles, même des pas terribles parfois...

La belle vie quoi...


----------



## la(n)guille (18 Mai 2007)

Et pour en remettre une couche dans la fraicheur et la l&#233;g&#232;ret&#233; du jour :







que du beau aussi, mais moins bien enregistr&#233;...


----------



## IceandFire (18 Mai 2007)

ou&#233; mais tellement IN DIS PEN SAB LE !!!! :love:


----------



## teo (18 Mai 2007)

La bande originale de Cabaret, 1972.



​
Terrible  Liza Minelli est époustoufflante.

_Si vous passez par Paris, allez voir le musical de Sam Mendes aux Folies-Bergères, c'est à tomber par terre tellement c'est fort et c'est beau :rose: _


----------



## Kreck (18 Mai 2007)

En ce moment, c'est ça.


----------



## bompi (18 Mai 2007)

Bin dis donc, tout ça ne nous rajeunit pas ...

En ce moment :
*Le Surboomeur*, de Grand Tourism. Dommage qu'ils se soient arrêtés après cet excellent premier album, assez inspiré et varié. La musique est suffisamment bien ficelée pour faire passer le chanteur agaçant qui envahit quelques morceaux. Le genre : pas très loin de Tosca mais en plus dynamique. Les mélodies sont au rendez-vous, les instruments "classiques" (guitare basse batterie) ont le bon goût de rester discrets et de se mêler harmonieusement aux sons électroniques. Bref, vraiment sympa.
*K&D Sessions* de Peter Kruder et Richard Dorfmeister. On ne présente plus. C'est tellement bien que cela _reste_ bien. Groovy baby !
*Teachings from the Electronic Brain* de FSOL, un excellent _meilleur de_ de ce groupe excellent. Même les morceaux plus récents sont intéressants (The Lovers). Il y a plus d'idée dans ce disque que dans un quintal de ... (<- choisir un truc que l'on n'aime pas  )
*Our Girl in Havana*, *Mocha Supremo* et *Retro Nuevo*, de Buscemi (pas Steve, bien entendu), sans oublier* Camino Real* ni *Late Night Reworks Vol.1*, une sorte d'électro bossa-nova [un peu tendance curry ces derniers temps] du meilleur effet. En définitive, cela ressemble à de la vraie musique : c'est vraiment top !
*Bicycles and Tricycles* de The Orb, orbien en diable, avec la patte de Thomas Fehlmann, un bon cru.
*Mind Flower* de Human Mesh Dance, un des multiples avatars de Taylor Deupree, de l'electronica ambiant très réussie, ce qui est rare, ni new age ni niaiseuse.
*Symphonies 5 & 6* de Bohuslav Martin&#367;, par le Bamberg Symphony Orchestra dirigé par *Neeme Järvi* (phénoménal chef d'orchestre). Belles symphonies de ce compositeur tchèque pas si connu : ni résolument moderne ni archaïque, il a un style accessible et un sens de l'orchestration indéniable [quoique je doive convenir de ma nullité en analyse musicologique, c'est quelque chose qui se _sent_].
Des *archives INA* : musique de Giacinto Scelsi ; compositeur italien très intéressant, pont entre la recherche musicale européenne et les musiques d'extrême-orient ; malheureusement, ce disque n'est pas ce qu'il y a de mieux : faut que je recharge mon iPod !
*Jazz sur Seine*, de Barney Wilen, excellent disque de jazz [1958], très classique dans sa facture ; un des rares saxophonistes qu me fasse aimer son instrument ; bref c'est parfait.
Allez, j'arrête là pour l'instant.


----------



## yvos (18 Mai 2007)

Pas de blabla 






ooooooooh yeah :style:


----------



## IceandFire (19 Mai 2007)

Of course...:king: Excellente compilation de singles et autres B-sides, un import US...:style:


----------



## naas (19 Mai 2007)

bon les enfants, si l'on sortait des ann&#233;es 80 non ?   
je viens d'entendre pour la premi&#232;re fois 
serge teyssot gay khaled aljaramani *shataraban* 
et bien c'est tout simplement extra ordinaire, au sens premier du sens.
il est achetable sur itunes  ... france


----------



## Patamach (20 Mai 2007)

*PiL *- Metal Box

Quite à ecouter du vieux, autant ecouter du bon.











​


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2007)

naas a dit:


> bon les enfants, si l'on sortait des années 80 non ?



* warsaw *






:love:   :love: 





naas a dit:


> je viens d'entendre pour la première fois
> serge teyssot gay khaled aljaramani *shataraban*
> et bien c'est tout simplement extra ordinaire, au sens premier du sens.
> il est achetable sur itunes  ... france




  Attention toutefois certains titres, dont *Asian Road* ne se loadent pas en entier.... :mouais:


----------



## KARL40 (20 Mai 2007)

THE PONYS et leur dernier album en date ... Et toujours ce rock noisy et légèrement psyché.

Pour écouter, c'est PAR LA !


----------



## fedo (20 Mai 2007)

je me suis pench&#233; sur le cas _B.R.M.C_ r&#233;cemment et leur dernier album _Baby 81_.





bon AMHA 50&#37; de l'album est parfaitement dispensable mais ils trouvent toujours  le moyen de faire un titre super bien super long, sur cet album c'est _American X_.


----------



## IceandFire (20 Mai 2007)

je viens d'apprendre que les nashville pussy sortirait un nouvel opus...
sinon l&#224; c'est les Catchers :love: qui ressorte un opus aussi, enfin juste le chanteur...
enfin je cherche toujours les "Pipas" mais sans succ&#232;s mis &#224; part sur le store...


----------



## Vivid (20 Mai 2007)

bebert a dit:


> :love: :love: :love:



:love::love::love::love::love::love: album, back to back, la n° 5, la 6, la  2, toutes!!!, 23 ans, surtout elle ecrit tout ces morceaux. Une voix fantastique. http://www.amywinehouse.com/

Lisa ekdahl, aussi. :love: http://www.lisaekdahl.com/?sid=lehome&bfs=1

les deux, tu tombe amoureux comme un enfant devant sa maitresse d'ecole. Je suis sensible des oreilles :rose:


----------



## yvos (20 Mai 2007)

détente du dimanche soir :love:


----------



## macarel (20 Mai 2007)

Là, à ce moment même j"écoute "Its a perfect day", Anthony and the Johnsons+Lou Reed
ça me donne enie de chaler:rose: :rose: :rose: :afraid:


----------



## IceandFire (20 Mai 2007)

a la montagne ?


----------



## macarel (21 Mai 2007)

IceandFire a dit:


> a la montagne ?



C'est vraie, un petit "i" change tout, mais si ça peut te rassurer, ça va mieux 
Je suis reparti dans le "Liquid Soul" ce matin:love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Mai 2007)

:rose: :rose: :rose: 



:rateau:


----------



## jphg (21 Mai 2007)

Cornelius
album "Sensuous"
















>>>>>> Sensuous sur iTS <<<< >>>>>>>> + Le clip de Beep it sur Youtube <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

je sais pas trop comment le d&#233;crire (mais on peut dire : m&#233;lange exp&#233;riemental de rock, pop, bossa, ambient, electro, le tout assez cool et fun). Il vaut mieux que vous alliez voir les commentaires sur l'iTunes Store.

*En concert &#224; Paris au Nouveau Casino vendredi 25 mai.*

pr&#233;c&#233;dents albums :








Point sur iTS // Fantasma sur iTS


----------



## teo (21 Mai 2007)

Découvert à la toute fin du _friskyPodcast 074 :: DJ @lias_ de FriskyRadio, Elite Force aka Shackforce et _Heart of Darkness_ un morceau que j'écoute en boucle. J'aime ce rythme brutal et doux, le contraste des voix, Ange et Démon qui se répondent, la noirceur des textes qui me parlent tant, même si c'est plutôt incompréhensible :rateau: 

On peut retrouver Shackforce sur son podcast, sa résidence, depuis 5 ans, Strongarmsessions.








			
				Elite Force a dit:
			
		

> ()
> Heart of darkness in your song
> Possesses me and makes me home
> 
> ...






			
				Galadriel a dit:
			
		

> ()*In place of the Dark Lord you will set up a Queen.*
> And I shall not be dark, but beautiful and terrible as the Morning and the Night!
> Fair as the Sea and the Sun and the Snow upon the Mountain!
> Dreadful as the Storm and the Lightning! Stronger than the foundations of the earth.
> ...


----------



## Burzum (21 Mai 2007)

A découvrir, pas mal du tout.


----------



## IceandFire (22 Mai 2007)

j'ai replong&#233; et je me noie avec d&#233;lice... :love:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mai 2007)

IceandFire a dit:


> j'ai replongé et je me noie avec délice... :love:



J'ai hâte de voir ce que cela va donner


----------



## IceandFire (22 Mai 2007)

et moi donc !!!!  :love:


----------



## teo (22 Mai 2007)

Apr&#232;s l'avoir d&#233;couvert pendant leurs concerts des Nuits Botaniques bruxelloises il y a 10 jours et de la Maroquinerie parisienne hier soir, je goute sur CD au _Super Ready / Fragment&#233;_ de Les Jeunes Dieux
Ca s'&#233;loigne des voyages &#233;lectroniques pr&#233;c&#233;dents (_Second nature, 2000; Music for Artificial Clouds_, 2004) et redevient plus rock, moins &#233;th&#233;r&#233;. Tout l'album me plait, avec quelques pr&#233;f&#233;rences &#224; _El Magnifico_, _About time_, _Super Ready / Fragment&#233;_, _Un point c'est tout_ et mon favori, _C'est quoi c'est &#231;a_.
Comme quoi, les ordinateurs et les vrais instruments, cela va souvent -tr&#232;s- bien ensemble.



​


----------



## fedo (22 Mai 2007)

> et mon favori, _C'est quoi c'est ça_.
> Comme quoi, les ordinateurs et les vrais instruments, cela va souvent -très- bien ensemble.



tout pareil Téo . quelle constance quand même ces Suisses.


----------



## CouleurSud (22 Mai 2007)

fedo a dit:


> je me suis penché sur le cas _B.R.M.C_ récemment et leur dernier album _Baby 81_.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Il est quand même assez bon dans l'ensemble. Mais c'est vrai que je lui préfère celui-ci pour son côté Jesus & Mary Chain :


----------



## fedo (22 Mai 2007)

> Il est quand même assez bon dans l'ensemble. Mais c'est vrai que je lui préfère celui-ci pour son côté Jesus & Mary Chain :



c'est sur celui-là qu'il y a _Spread your love_, _Red Eyes and Tears_, et alors un truc culte chez moi _Whatever happened to my Rock'n'Roll:love:._


----------



## teo (22 Mai 2007)

fedo a dit:


> tout pareil T&#233;o . quelle constance quand m&#234;me ces Suisses.



C'est normal, c'est &#224; cause du Lac 



____________

Comme si j'avais besoin de me rajouter des gigas &#224; la discoth&#232;que, Elite Force / Shackforce m'a fait d&#233;couvrir ses Strongarm Sessions mentionn&#233;s un peu plus haut. 12 podcast de 2-3 heures chacun, (1,33 Go en mp3 128). Pour ceux &#224; qui &#231;a parle, c'est de la _tech-funk_  &#231;a passe vraiment tr&#232;s bien, p&#233;chu, tr&#232;s rythm&#233; (breakbeat, house, tech&#8230. Ca m'a donn&#233; aussi l'occasion de m'inscrire sur Proton Radio btw&#8230;


----------



## IceandFire (22 Mai 2007)




----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Mai 2007)

fig. 5 a dit:


> J'ai hâte de voir ce que cela va donner




http://www.liberation.fr/culture/cinema/festivaldecannes/actu/vu/254306.FR.php


----------



## JPTK (25 Mai 2007)

Ouai ouai j'avais accroché sur les titres que j'avais, ça fait déjà un petit moment, là j'ai les 2 albums depuis 2 mois, je vais les virer je pense, franchement c'est soporifique.


----------



## teo (25 Mai 2007)

Hier, la lecture nocturne et l'&#233;coute pendant 3 heures de la Personal Radio sur Last.fm du Sieur -lepurfilsdelasagesse- m'a donn&#233; envie d'une chose pour aujourd'hui: sans doute le meilleur album &#224; mon go&#251;t de l'ann&#233;e 2006:

Ellen Alien et Apparat, _Orchestra of Bubbles_

C'est un album riche en sons, riche en id&#233;es, riches en ambiance: il se bonifie avec le temps. Il est parfois un peu m&#233;lancolique, mais g&#233;n&#233;reux, tourn&#233; vers l'avenir, r&#233;solument :love: 

&#8230; en attendant d'&#233;couter _Walls_, le nouvel album du monsieur


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mai 2007)

Il y a de grosses guitares,
il y a des choeurs
et des "hohoho" virils.

Il y a un bontempi lyrique
qui fait 'tantantan'
comme au bon vieux temps.

Il y a des mélodies immédiates
et un peu niaises,
comme des Alizée électriques.

Il y a des textes
pleins de héros et de pureté,
pour le heavy-metal
le vrai
dont nous sommes les derniers défenseurs.

Il y a comme un glaçon d'années 80, pleins de cheveux permanentés, de jeans serrés en bas sur des basquets montantes, de marcel en résille noire et de ceintures cloutées...
Et le fantome d'Europe qu'on avait tellement honte d'aimer.

Le groupe s'appelle FREEDOM CALL
Tous les albums, mais particulièrement le dernier.


----------



## Chang (25 Mai 2007)

teo a dit:


> Ellen Alien et Apparat, _Orchestra of Bubbles_
> 
> C'est un album riche en sons, riche en idées, riches en ambiance: il se bonifie avec le temps. Il est parfois un peu mélancolique, mais généreux, tourné vers l'avenir, résolument :love: http://www.myspace.com/apparat



+ 1 ... je connais surtout les singles sortis un a un et ya pas a dire, il y a de tres beaux morceaux ... 

Si tu ne connais pas, tu peux ecouter le Familia de Pier Bucci, dans la meme veine. Minimale tres melodique, pas soporifique et de toute beaute ...


----------



## Tonton Nestor (25 Mai 2007)

Porcupine Tree certainement le meilleur groupe de Rock Progressif de ces derni&#232;res ann&#233;es (et m&#234;me depuis Pink Floyd). 


Ils viennent peut &#234;tre de signer leur meilleur album avec leur petit dernier *Fear of a Blank Planet*, &#224; d&#233;couvrir ici : http://www.fearofablankplanet.com/

Et il ne faut pas oublier l'excellent side project de Steven Wilson, leader de Porcupine Tree, le groupe Blackfield : http://www.myspace.com/blackfield


----------



## SirG (25 Mai 2007)

La dernière galette du père Rudy.


----------



## bompi (26 Mai 2007)

Ce soir, j'ai r&#233;&#233;cout&#233; (sur iTS, n'ayant rien pour convertir mes vinyles) quelques vieilleries.
Entre autres, *Immunity* de Rupert Hine, dont je doute qu'il soit tr&#232;s renomm&#233; [pop-synth du d&#233;but des ann&#233;es 80, bon disque au demeurant] et surtout je me suis d&#233;crass&#233; (ou encrass&#233;, c'est selon) les esgourdes avec P&#232;re Ubu.
En 77-78 j'avais fais l'acquisition (terrible pour la famille, il faut en convenir) des deux premiers disques du groupe : *Modern Dance* (bien) et *Dub Housing* (g&#233;nial). C'est difficile &#224; d&#233;crire, somme toute : une musique dissonnante, parfois carr&#233;ment d&#233;structur&#233;e, mais pourtant on y trouve des m&#233;lodies. Disons que &#231;a peut &#234;tre carr&#233;ment flippant, limite anxyog&#232;ne : le chant (?!!?) du chanteur (re-?!!?) David Thomas n'&#233;tant pas pour rien pour l'aspect "ali&#233;n&#233;" des morceaux.

L'amusant est que, sous une patine _vintage_ &#233;vidente, cela reste assez frais et largement &#233;coutable. Bonne pioche.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2007)

teo a dit:


> en attendant d'écouter _Walls_, le nouvel album du monsieur



entre autres en écoute intégrale ici 

la vidéo est "malheureusement" coupée mais c'est un très bon set de From Monument To Masses

[YOUTUBE]GS1xyvHotis[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## IceandFire (27 Mai 2007)

Le seul , l'unique :king::style:


----------



## Schillier21 (27 Mai 2007)

Pour moi c'est:

-Hardstyle
-Metal
-Rock
-Ska-punk
-Electronic
-Old Rock ("creedence clearwater revival" ces temps)



Voila vous savez tout!!


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2007)

Schillier21 a dit:


> Pour moi c'est:
> 
> -Hardstyle
> -Metal
> ...



A ben non alors 

Je ne sais pas ce qu'est : le hardstyle, le métal, le rock, le ska punk, l'électronic et le old rock ....


----------



## Schillier21 (27 Mai 2007)

Hein!!!??????!!!
Pas possible de pas savoir au moins ce que c'est le rock et le métal!!!!!!!


L'électronic c'est de la musique faite depuis des installations électroniques, et pas avec de vrais instruments. C'est aussi des remix de chansons déjà existantes. Les "Dj" font de l'électronic et la mix.

Le hardstyle c'est u genre de musique électronic, mais aussi un style de danse. Un bon exemple de musique et de danse hardstyle: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h7q6zey36Aw

Le ska-punk c'est un mélange ( comme l'indique son nom) de ska et de punk. Pas besoin de dire ce qu'est la musique punk. Mais le ska c'est un mélange de reggae et de rock(à la base). Un de mes groupes préféré: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h7q6zey36Aw

le "old rock" c'est le rock des années 70. Le vrai rock!! Pas le rock industriel et commercial qui est fait maintenant.( a part quelques exeptions bien sûr!!).
C'est les vieux groupes super célébres genre "Led Zeppelin", "AC/DC", "Creedence Clearwater Revival", .......
Un petit exemple quand même: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K7YgP_383wM&mode=related&search=
On peut aussi citer "ZZ Top" ils assurent trop: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pY1lCmjldGw
Pour résumer on peut dire que c'est la base du rock.





Cette fois vous savez tout.

Autrement il y a wikipedia. Même si c'est des conneries des fois.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Mai 2007)

odr&#233;;4280000 a dit:
			
		

> A ben non alors
> 
> Je ne sais pas ce qu'est : le hardstyle, le m&#233;tal, le rock, le ska punk, l'&#233;lectronic et le old rock ....



Odr&#233;, t'es pas gentille avec les jeunots... Tu vas vas nous le fatiguer... 
En plus il est bien scolaire et tout et tout... Il va m&#234;me nous parler de trucs que c'&#233;tait d&#233;j&#224; de la musique de vioques quand on &#233;tait petits...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Mai 2007)

Schillier21 a dit:


> Pas besoin de dire ce qu'est la musique punk.


Non, c'est vrai... Tu peux éviter, j'ai déjà bien ri ce matin...


----------



## gKatarn (27 Mai 2007)

Surtout qu'on n'est pas vieux


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Mai 2007)

gKatarn a dit:


> Surtout qu'on n'est pas vieux


Moi, non... Toi, un peu plus, il est vrai...


----------



## gKatarn (27 Mai 2007)

Faut dire que la sieste corse, &#231;&#224; conserve &#224; haute dose


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Mai 2007)

gKatarn a dit:


> Faut dire que la sieste corse, &#231;&#224; conserve &#224; haute dose


Parfaitement M&#244;&#244;&#244;ssieur!


----------



## tirhum (27 Mai 2007)

_Clic image..._


Compil des ann&#233;es 60 US...  

:love:

P.S : vu le nombre de posts dans ce fil, si d&#233;j&#224; "post&#233;"...  ​


PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Parfaitement M&#244;&#244;&#244;ssieur!


T'es r&#233;veill&#233; ?!...


----------



## gKatarn (27 Mai 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> T'es réveillé ?!...




Nan, c'est un bot


----------



## Schillier21 (27 Mai 2007)

Mais non vous allez pas me fatigué.
et odré a 26 ans ne pas savoir ces styles de musique.............


et petite question pour les "vieux" : ca veut dire quoi CCR???



Alors?.....


Un indice : c'est un groupe mythique avant 1970. Mais moi aussi j'adore et je suis pas le seul!


----------



## gKatarn (27 Mai 2007)

Schillier21 a dit:


> et petite question pour les "vieux" : ca veut dire quoi CCR???



CCR = Completely Closed Rebreather ou recycleur en circuit fermé


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Mai 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Odré, t'es pas gentille avec les jeunots... Tu vas vas nous le fatiguer...
> En plus il est bien scolaire et tout et tout... Il va même nous parler de trucs que c'était déjà de la musique de vioques quand on était petits...



Il n'a pas déçu d'ailleur, t'as vu ?

Exemples à l'appui et tout !!!

Navrant...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2007)

Schillier21 a dit:


> Mais non vous allez pas me fatigu&#233;.
> et odr&#233; a 26 ans ne pas savoir ces styles de musique.............



C'&#233;tait une petite remarque pour que tu postes plus de d&#233;tails quand &#224; tes &#233;coutes.
Que tu &#233;coutes du old style rock ou &#233;lectronic c'est vaste et on s'en fout &#224; la limite.
Mais ce que tu &#233;coutes (avec les oreilles) nous interessent 15 fois plus.

Regardes ce que font les gens autour du toi dans ce fil, non pas Patochman et Gkatarn suite &#224; la remarque, mais disons la page 1.


----------



## Captain_X (27 Mai 2007)

Schillier21 a dit:


> et petite question pour les "vieux" : ca veut dire quoi CCR???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sauf que Creedence a continué après 70 le live in europe (en trio après que le frangin de foggy se soit barré à tout jamais) date de 73.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2007)

odré a dit:


> A ben non alors
> 
> Je ne sais pas ce qu'est : le hardstyle, le métal, le rock, le ska punk, l'électronic et le old rock ....



_On est contre laliénation et la séparation ; donc on est contre le "Rock", le "Jazz", la "Techno", le "Hip-Hop", et toutes les industries, tout particulièrement lindustrie musicale.

Exhaust

_


----------



## ScubaARM (27 Mai 2007)

Que dire, pas grand chose sur la légende, même si déjà écouté, vu etc... grand moment de rock pur, et puis la communion .... Hallelujah ! même si c'est fini...
Scub



​


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Mai 2007)

mais au fond, creedence, c'est d'la daube non ???


----------



## CouleurSud (27 Mai 2007)

sonnyboy a dit:


> mais au fond, creedence, c'est d'la daube non ???




Suzie Q





(y avait pas "baby I love you" apr&#232;s ?)


Sacr&#233;s Fogerty, toujours le mot pour rire


----------



## tirhum (27 Mai 2007)

Comme on en a parlé "ailleurs"...
Du coup, je l'ai exhumé de la pile de CD et je l'écoute...  
Virtuosité, émotion, son, la pêche, tout quoi !...








:love:


----------



## Grug (28 Mai 2007)

&#231;a faisait longtemps, c'est pas d'hier et c'est toujours aussi bien&#8230; :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Mai 2007)

sonnyboy a dit:


> mais au fond, creedence, c'est d'la daube non ???


T'as raison, peine-à-jouir.... C'est pour ça qu'on aime bien!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Mai 2007)

Bon sinon, les tafioles... Vous avez un meilleur plan de carri&#232;re que d'&#233;couter &#224; donf' du rock pleins comme des oeufs?.... :love: :love: :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Mai 2007)

fig. 5 a dit:


> _On est contre laliénation et la séparation ; donc on est contre le "Rock", le "Jazz", la "Techno", le "Hip-Hop", et toutes les industries, tout particulièrement lindustrie musicale.
> 
> Exhaust
> 
> _



nan, nan nan... Moi je suis pour la séparation... J'aime bien qu'on appelle pas Rock n'importe quelle merde qui se joue avec une guitare branchée sur le secteur EDF... Merci


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mai 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> nan, nan nan... Moi je suis pour la séparation... J'aime bien qu'on appelle pas Rock n'importe quelle merde qui se joue avec une guitare branchée sur le secteur EDF... Merci



... et pour toi l'aliénation c'est un art de vivre !!!


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Mai 2007)

sonnyboy a dit:


> mais au fond, creedence, c'est d'la daube non ???




Pourquoi au fond? Même en surface, non? :rateau:  


Bon, sinon, je viens d'écouter la dernière soupe de Air. On ne leur en demande pas plus... :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mai 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Bon sinon, les tafioles... Vous avez un meilleur plan de carri&#232;re que d'&#233;couter &#224; donf' du rock pleins comme des oeufs?.... :love: :love: :love:


Qu'est-ce que tu crois ?
Tu nous prends pour des loosers ?

Ecouter du rap &#224; donf avec une dizaine de joints dans la tronche, par exemple...




PS (mention l&#233;gales) : la consommation de drogue est mal et r&#233;pr&#233;hensibles. Consommer de la drogue rend mou et con. C'est tr&#232;s vilain. Vous finirez au bagne.


----------



## KARL40 (28 Mai 2007)

Réveil en douceur ... Donc quelque chose de "cool" comme diraient nos amis américains ...

Brant BJORK et son album "Jalamanta"
Des morceaux simples et agréables à écouter avec une petite touche psyché ...
Bref, le JJ CALE du désert californien


----------



## IceandFire (28 Mai 2007)

Le King :love: ...more & more...:king: :style:


----------



## teo (28 Mai 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> ()Bon, sinon, je viens d'écouter la dernière soupe de Air. On ne leur en demande pas plus... :rateau:



Terrible ?  Vraiment pas envie d'écouter :afraid:

tu m'as donnes envie de me remettre _Sexy Boy_. Ce morceau est toujours une tuerie 



> Sexy Boy Sexy Boy
> Où sont tes héros aux corps d'athlètes
> Où sont tes idoles mal rasées, bien habillées
> Sexy Boy Sexy Boy
> ...



[YOUTUBE]S49USY0uOsQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Schillier21 (28 Mai 2007)

Déjà CCR c'est pas de la daube!!!
C'est la base du rock, des vrais de vrais,......

Et si t'aime pas SONNYBOY tant pis pout toi!!
Et ça se fait pas de dire que c'est de la daube; il faut dire ue t'aimes pas c'est tout!!!

Et le corse qui n'aime rien comme musique ( si j'ai bien suivi ses messages) à part les chants corses je pense,  cultive toi un peu en écoutant la base du hip-hop et du rap, c'est-à-dire LE METAL !!!!!!!


----------



## tirhum (28 Mai 2007)

Schillier21 a dit:


> Déjà CCR c'est pas de la daube!!!
> C'est la base du rock, des vrais de vrais,......
> 
> Et si t'aime pas SONNYBOY tant pis pout toi!!
> ...


Et hop ! Dans le panneau...  
Un jouet de plus...


----------



## Schillier21 (28 Mai 2007)

Et pis fig.5

Toi qui est "contre l'aliénation" tu devrai justement aimer les vieux groupes comme  CCr et ZZ Top

c'est du rock pas commercial ( de nos jours ) et fait pour de vrai sans tous les effets kon utilise maintenant pour faire chanter "divinement bien" quelqu'un qui ne sait en fait pas chanter!!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Mai 2007)

Schillier21 a dit:


> Et le corse qui n'aime rien comme musique ( si j'ai bien suivi ses messages) à part les chants corses je pense,  cultive toi un peu en écoutant la base du hip-hop et du rap, c'est-à-dire LE METAL !!!!!!!
> [/COLOR][/COLOR]



Dis moi un peu, le têtard, t'étais pas encore côté en bourses paternelles, que je possédais mes classiques comme tu aurais du mal même en bossant à plein temps...
Alors tu vas me faire le plaisir de filer ranger ta chambre avant d'aller me soigner cette mauvaise peau grasse que tu te traînes...
Et au fait ; tu met aussi en veilleuse concernant d'éventuelles remarques sur la Corse, petit pinzuttu...
Merci, mon kiki...


----------



## Schillier21 (28 Mai 2007)

A part ça bande d'ignorants, 


Ya qui qui connait " Freak Kitchen", "MXD", "PMT","maximum The Hormone", "Underschool Element" ??????


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Mai 2007)

Et DTC, tu connais?


----------



## Schillier21 (28 Mai 2007)

Et le corse


Ta tout faux mais alors faux de faux


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Mai 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Et hop ! Dans le panneau...
> Un jouet de plus...



Une pointure...


----------



## Schillier21 (28 Mai 2007)

je le dis franchement : je connais pas DTC


Mais toi t'as pas r&#233;pondu!!!

Alors????

Tu sais si tu va sur le musique store tu trouveras plusieur des groupes que j'ai cit&#233;s

C'est pas compliqu&#233; de se cultiver


----------



## gKatarn (28 Mai 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> J'aime bien qu'on appelle pas Rock n'importe quelle merde qui se joue avec une guitare branchée sur le secteur EDF... Merci



Clair, paske pluggée sur une bougie, çà marche moins bien une guitare électrique


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Mai 2007)

Schillier21 a dit:


> C'est pas compliqu&#233; de se cultiver


Tu as parfaitement raison, mon poussin...


----------



## Schillier21 (28 Mai 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Une pointure...



tu sais quand on a congé un lundi et qu'on a rien a foutre

on s'amuse comme on peut


----------



## Schillier21 (28 Mai 2007)

gKatarn a dit:


> Clair, paske pluggée sur une bougie, çà marche moins bien une guitare électrique




Sur! c'est la qu'on voit les vrais de vrai

comme Korn, les Foo Fighters, Eric Clapton


----------



## gKatarn (28 Mai 2007)

Schillier21 a dit:


> je le dis franchement : je connais pas DTC



Quel dommage


----------



## tirhum (28 Mai 2007)

Schillier21 a dit:


> je le dis franchement : je connais pas DTC
> (...)


Tourne toi....


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Mai 2007)

gKatarn a dit:


> Quel dommage



T'sais quoi, Gkat?... On dirait ton fils, mais en moins vif d'esprit et en moins marrant


----------



## gKatarn (28 Mai 2007)

Les troopers s'am&#233;liorent au fur et &#224; mesure des g&#233;n&#233;rations


----------



## rezba (28 Mai 2007)

C'est pas un vrai, dites ?
C'est un fake ? Le p'tit, l&#224;, c'en est un qui s'd&#233;guise ? Rassurez-moi. Il a l'air trop beau pour &#234;tre vrai.


Tiens, je vais me mettre un p'tit coup de Ghinzu, pour la peine.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Mai 2007)

rezba a dit:


> C'est pas un vrai, dites ?
> C'est un fake ? Rassurez-moi. Il a l'air trop beau pour être vrai.


Nan... Pour une fois ce n'est pas un de nos double-pseudos...


----------



## teo (28 Mai 2007)

Schillier21 a dit:


> A part &#231;a bande d'ignorants,
> 
> 
> Ya qui qui connait " Freak Kitchen", "MXD", "PMT","maximum The Hormone", "Underschool Element" ??????



Je vais faire mon vieux sage qui donne des conseils  mais tu devrais laisser dire et ne pas r&#233;pondre &#224; leurs aimables provocations: plus tu r&#233;agiras, plus ils vont s'amuser avec toi et &#231;a va foutre le bronx ici, avec les modos qui rappliquent, controle d'identit&#233;, banissement, coup de boule rouge, tu vas partir fach&#233; et tout et tout. Mais tu fais ce que tu veux tu sais, tu es s&#251;rement un grand gar&#231;on, majeur et vaccin&#233;.

Alors pioche aux hasards dans tes &#233;coutes, ce que tu veux, parle nous en ,mais surtout ne te met pas &#224; croire que ces gars l&#224; sont s&#233;rieux    Sonnyboy refourguait des pills &#224; Ibiza alors que ton p&#232;re &#233;tait pas n&#233; et qu'on avait pas tourn&#233; More et Patochman est un vieux copain du plus vieux sanglier encore vivant en Corse et &#224; part le ronflement de la b&#234;te il connait pas grand chose  

Donc restons tranquille, c'est presque l'heure de la sieste. Allez, juste pour te montrer que chacun &#224; son os qui fait grogner, je vais dire -au hasard et en plaisantant-:

*J'adoOore Camille et sa superbe voix*, *j'adore Bj&#246;rk et sa voix de canard* et *Morissey, quelle plaie, pas foutu de faire un bon album* (et l&#224; je sais d&#233;j&#224; qu'ils vont me balancer dans la gueule par coup de boule ou par MP   )

Je les connais presque tous sur ce fil&#8230; ils sont pas m&#233;chants, ils ont &#233;t&#233; cr&#233;&#233; comme &#231;a   

(Et pour info, DTC, c'est, comment dire, une particularit&#233; linguistique vernaculaire pas d&#233;crite dans le dictionnaire, une &#233;volution propre &#224; certains endroits mal fam&#233;s  )


_(Edit: bon les amis, apr&#232;s vous en faites ce que vous en voulez s'il trace toujours&#8230_


----------



## rezba (28 Mai 2007)

T&#233;o, t'es trop bon.
Mais pour ta gouverne, t'es sur la pente du d&#233;tournement de mineur, l&#224;...


----------



## IceandFire (28 Mai 2007)

Dis Teo, je trouve que tu m'aimes beaucoup l&#224; ! pour Bj&#246;rk et Momoz


----------



## gKatarn (28 Mai 2007)

teo a dit:


> Je vais faire mon vieux sage qui donne des conseils


Rezba, sors de ce corps  



teo a dit:


> J*J'adoOore Camille et sa superbe voix*, *j'adore Björk et sa voix de canard* et *Morissey, quelle plaie, pas foutu de faire un bon album* (et là je sais déjà qu'ils vont me balancer dans la gueule par coup de boule ou par MP   )



Je constate qu'on a les mêmes goûts :love:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mai 2007)

Schillier21 a dit:


> Et le corse (...) cultive toi un peu en écoutant la base du hip-hop et du rap, c'est-à-dire LE METAL !!!!!!!


Ah bon...
Tu peux développer ?


----------



## fedo (28 Mai 2007)

rezba a dit:


> C'est pas un vrai, dites ?
> 
> Tiens, je vais me mettre un p'tit coup de Ghinzu, pour la peine.



Un petit _Electronic Jacuzzi_ du 1er album.


----------



## Schillier21 (28 Mai 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Ah bon...
> Tu peux développer ?



Et oui la base du rap c'est le métal
Si tu écoute attentivement des morceaux des deux styles, tu verra que les lignes de basse sont a peu près les mêmes.
Et si tu prends un morceau de métal et que tu remplace le chanteur par un chanteur de rap, tu entendras du rap


Deux mouvements totalement opposés ont la même base

Etonnant non?


----------



## Schillier21 (28 Mai 2007)

Mais comme je le disais avant de me faire embêter par certaines personnes qui m'ont enlevé des points disco...


Ces temps j'écoute beaucoup de Creedence Clearwarter Revival.

C'est du vieux rock, mais ça assure trop!
Un petit exemple:
Who'll stop the rain


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mai 2007)

Schillier21 a dit:


> Et oui la base du rap c'est le m&#233;tal
> Si tu &#233;coute attentivement des morceaux des deux styles, tu verra que les lignes de basse sont a peu pr&#232;s les m&#234;mes.
> Et si tu prends un morceau de m&#233;tal et que tu remplace le chanteur par un chanteur de rap, tu entendras du rap
> 
> ...


*> **base*
(nom f&#233;minin)
Surface qui supporte le poids d'un corps.*&#8226;* Tout ce qui sert de soutien

Que le rap et le m&#233;tal aient des &#233;l&#233;ments communs, ok - c'est le cas de tous les styles musicaux.

Que sur un certain nombre de morceaux dont, je suis s&#251;r, tu vas nous fournir la liste pour appuyer tes propos, rap et m&#233;tal aient des bases rythmiques similaires, pourquoi pas.

Mais, en conclure que le metal est la base du rap, d&#233;sol&#233;, non.

Je suppose que tu voulais parler de base rythmique - je laisse aux experts le soin de te trouver des contre-exemples.

Un style musical a des bases multiples, certaines n'ayant absolument rien de musical (tu ne peux pas, par exemple, d&#233;finir les bases du glam-hard des eighties genre Motley crue, en te limitant &#224; des arguments musicaux) - et &#224; ce titre, il me semble un peu l&#233;ger d'affirmer que rap et metal ont les m&#234;mes bases...


----------



## fedo (28 Mai 2007)

> Et si tu prends un morceau de métal et que tu remplace le chanteur par un chanteur de rap, tu entendras du rap



chacun entendra ce qu'il veut entendre...pas sûr que les amateurs de _Peuhra _apprécient
Downset 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





ou plus récemment Transplants





 dans un genre plus punk/ska avec chant rap parfois dur (genre le titre _Romper Stomper_).


----------



## bobbynountchak (28 Mai 2007)

Schillier21 a dit:


> Et si tu prends un morceau de m&#233;tal et que tu remplace le chanteur par un chanteur de rap, tu entendras du rap



Non.
Tu entendras le genre de fusion poucrate qu'on nous matraque &#224; longueur de temps depuis quelques ann&#233;es.

Trouve moi une comparaison entre "pose ton gun" et "hell awaits" pour voir. 

Faut pas se baser sur des &#233;volutions r&#233;centes pour comparer des styles qui existaient bien avant.


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Mai 2007)

teo a dit:


> Terrible ?  Vraiment pas envie d'écouter :afraid:



Ah mais, si, ça s'écoute très bien. Ce qui n'empêche pas que c'est de la soupe. Ca passe tout seul quoi...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mai 2007)

MASS HYSTERIA

Après deux albums plutôt moyen, les voilà de retour, en grande forme - pas tout à fait au niveau de "contraddiction"*, mais pas loin.

'tain comment que ça donne en vie de remuer la tête et les pieds !





* Vous avez envie de hurler ? Ecoutez P4 ! Un vrai morceau de furieux !


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Mai 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Faut pas se baser sur des évolutions récentes pour comparer des styles qui existaient bien avant.



en même temps, on s'en fout, non?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mai 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> en même temps, on s'en fout, non?


Oui ?

Tu sais, David Bowie doit tout au musette !
D'ailleurs, si tu prends la plupart de ses chansons et que tu lui fait chanter les paroles de "viens poupoule" à la place des siennes tu veras que ça colle étrangement...


----------



## rezba (28 Mai 2007)

fedo a dit:


> Un petit _Electronic Jacuzzi_ du 1er album.



Ben....
Non, je me fais Blow.  J'ai envie de repos, de paix et de volupté.


----------



## fedo (28 Mai 2007)

> Non.
> Tu entendras le genre de fusion poucrate qu'on nous matraque à longueur de temps depuis quelques années.
> 
> Trouve moi une comparaison entre "pose ton gun" et "hell awaits" pour voir.



vrai, la fusion actuelle est daubique, rien de la classe de ce qu'on faisait dans les années 80-90.

Par exemple _Slayer & Ice T_ avec le titre _Disorder_ sur la bande son du film _Judgement Night_  dont la particularité était d'associer des grands du rap de l'époque (début des 90ties) avec des pointures metal/hardcore/fusion.


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Mai 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Oui ?
> 
> Tu sais, David Bowie doit tout au musette !
> D'ailleurs, si tu prends la plupart de ses chansons et que tu lui fait chanter les paroles de "viens poupoule" à la place des siennes tu veras que ça colle étrangement...



exactement, écoute "love you till Thuesday" et tu verras que tu as parfaitement raison  


(le pire c'est que c'est vrai!!!)


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Mai 2007)

fedo a dit:


> vrai, la fusion actuelle est daubique, rien de la classe de ce qu'on faisait dans les années 80-90.
> 
> Par exemple _Slayer & Ice T_ avec le titre _Disorder_ sur la bande son du film _Judgement Night_  dont la particularité était d'associer des grands du rap de l'époque (début des 90ties) avec des pointures metal/hardcore/fusion.



Ouais, ou Aerosmith et Run DMC?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mai 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Que le rap et le métal aient des éléments communs, ok


Tiens, par exemple, cette propension de certains, aussi fatiguante que profondément navrante, de se revendiquer les seuls défenseurs du VRAI (true métal, ou vrai hip-hop)...

En conclueras-tu que Manowar fait du rap ?


----------



## fedo (28 Mai 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Ouais, ou Aerosmith et Run DMC?



sur _Judgement Night, Run DMC_ pactise avec _Living Colour_ pour le titre _Me, Myself & My Microphone.

_A noter aussi la collaboration entre _Sonic Youth_ et _Cypress Hill._


----------



## JPTK (28 Mai 2007)

rezba a dit:


> Ben....
> Non, je me fais Blow.  J'ai envie de repos, de paix et de volupté.





Un album parfait qui contient que des tubes, une ambiance de feu en concert, un des meilleurs disques de la décennie me concernant, subtil et bien écrit, profond et léger, un vrai truc quoi, 3 ans que je l'écoute régulièrement, indétronable dans le genre et le chanteur est une bête de scène ce qui ne gâche rien.


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Mai 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Tiens, par exemple, cette propension de certains, aussi fatiguante que profondément navrante, de se revendiquer les seuls défenseurs du VRAI (true métal, ou vrai hip-hop)...



De toutes façons, depuis Afrikaa BAmbataa, le rap, c'est de la merde  :rateau:


----------



## rezba (28 Mai 2007)

fedo a dit:


> A noter aussi la collaboration entre _Sonic Youth_ et _Cypress Hill._



Qui, c'est vrai, était un peu plus légèrement moins conne que Aérosmith et RunDMC.


----------



## Schillier21 (28 Mai 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> MASS HYSTERIA
> 
> Après deux albums plutôt moyen, les voilà de retour, en grande forme - pas tout à fait au niveau de "contraddiction"*, mais pas loin.
> 
> 'tain comment que ça donne en vie de remuer la tête et les pieds !




Par exemple tu classifierai ce groupe ( j'aime bien notons le) dans quel style musical??

Moi je dis maintenant tu peu plus rien classifier ya trop de mélange.

Pour mass hysteria le fond on peut appeler ça du métal, avec des éléments de black métal. et le chanteur il rap presque alors......


----------



## F118I4 (28 Mai 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> De toutes façons, depuis Afrikaa BAmbataa, le rap, c'est de la merde  :rateau:


C' est vrai que le rap actuel n' a rien à voir avec le rap du début (les pionners).
Ce n' est pas une raison pour dire que le rap actuel c' est de la merde , il ne faut pas généraliser.
Par contre je pense particulièrement aux B-Boys et B-Girls (B comme Breakeur) qui encore aujourd'hui écoutent Africa Bambaataa ,KRS-One (et je ne parlerai même pas de Grand Master Flash ou encore....) en pensant que c' est tout sauf du rap.
Je pense que tout simplement le rap a évolué bien ou mal chacun a son propre avis sur la question.
Notant comme particularité la spécialisation (gangsta , "vrai rap" engagé , hardcore etc...).


----------



## Schillier21 (28 Mai 2007)

saint_shaka a dit:


> Ce n' est pas une raison pour dire que le rap actuel c' est de la merde , il ne faut pas généraliser.
> Je pense que tout simplement le rap a évolué bien ou mal chacun a son propre avis sur la question.



Bien dit!!
même si j'aime pas le rap, je me dois de respecter les goûts musicaux de chacun, c'est pourquoi je dis que je n'aime pas le rap et que je ne dis pas que c?est de la merde


Chacun ses goûts


Mais ya quand même des rappeurs que j'aime bien écouter, ceux qui ne font pas de la musique commerciale, qui inventent , qui sont hors des courants principaux...

On peut citer Kamini, qui a rapé sur la campagne, ce qui ne s'était jamais fait avant ( du moins d'après mes connaissances)


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Mai 2007)

saint_shaka a dit:


> Notant comme particularité la spécialisation (gangsta , "vrai rap" engagé , hardcore etc...).



Pour moi il y en a deux:
Bon rap
rap de merde


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mai 2007)

Schillier21 a dit:


> Par exemple tu classifierai ce groupe ( j'aime bien notons le) dans quel style musical??
> 
> Moi je dis maintenant tu peu plus rien classifier ya trop de mélange.
> 
> Pour mass hysteria le fond on peut appeler ça du métal, avec des éléments de black métal. et le chanteur il rap presque alors......


Je ne suis pas un fana des chapelles musicales fermées avec détestation systématique de la chapelle d'en-face.
Disons que c'est du métal au sens large (avec des éléments rap ou techno/dance dedans - voir _Killin the hype on the dance floor _sur le dernier album).

Mais le fait de mélanger des styles n'inclut pas de filiation entre eux - et dans les samples du rap, tu retrouves un touilli d'à peu près tous les genres musicaux possibles.

Alors, quoi ?
Le rap est le fils du disco, de la variet, du metal, du funk, du reggae, etc...
Oui ? Non ?
Ou un peu de tout ça, mais autre chose en plus ?

Tu peux toujours classifier, tu sais.
Prends Freedom Call, par exemple - leur dernier album est hyper classifiable (heavy metal 80's)
Et je te défies de trouver là dessus un seul morceau qui, chanté en rap, aurait l'air d'autre chose que d'une grosse bouse infâme et inécoutable...


----------



## JPTK (28 Mai 2007)

Schillier21 a dit:


> On peut citer Kamini, qui a rap&#233; sur la campagne, ce qui ne s'&#233;tait jamais fait avant ( du moins d'apr&#232;s mes connaissances)



Oui il y a aussi Camino qui a rap&#233; aussi les ostr&#233;iculteurs de Marennes-Ol&#233;ron, un tr&#232;s bon album


----------



## fedo (28 Mai 2007)

Schillier21 a dit:


> et le chanteur il rap presque alors......



ouai m'enfin je pr&#233;f&#232;re _Biohazard_ dans le genre hardcore/metal avec un chant rapp&#233;. et puis ce qui suit:



> De toutes fa&#231;ons, depuis Afrikaa BAmbataa, le rap, c'est de la merde


Arf j'aime bien la reprise de _Renagades of funk_ par _RATM_ sur l'album _Renagades




_


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mai 2007)

Schillier21 a dit:


> Bien dit!!
> même si j'aime pas le rap, je me dois de respecter les goûts musicaux de chacun, c'est pourquoi je dis que je n'aime pas le rap et que je ne dis pas que c?est de la merde


Ben oui et non.

Il y a les goûts de chacun, et puis il y a les qualités intrinsèques des choses.

Par exemple, je reviens sur le dernier Freedom Call.
J'aime bien cet album, en ce moment, je l'écoute en boucle.
MAIS le style est effroyablement déjà vu, tous les morceaux sont tellement des clones d'autres choses déjà entendu 1000 fois que, dès la première écoute, tu peux les chanter - un peu comme un mauvais polar où tu devines l'intrigue et les rebondissements dès le premier chapitre.

Quelque part, cet album n'est-il pas un peu une merde ?

Respecter ne signifie pas abdiquer tout jugement critique (et ça ne s'applique pas qu'à la musique, mais c'est un autre débat)

Et, objectivement, 90% de la production actuelle de rap est de la merde - un touilli de formules qui marchent sans aucune immagination, aucune invention, rien...
Et je le dis d'autant plus tranquillement que j'en ai dans ma bibliothèque.

L'émotion et la raison...


----------



## fedo (28 Mai 2007)

> Et, objectivement, 90% de la production actuelle de rap est de la merde - un touilli de formules qui marchent sans aucune immagination, aucune invention, rien...



je dirais 97% , mais je proposerais le même taux de déchets pour le rock (et dieu sait que j'aime ça, d'ailleurs il m'attend au tournant :mouais:).

Bon sinon je conseille le groupe _Pissed Jeans_ aux amateurs de feu _The Jesus Lizard_.
L'album _Hope for men_ est paru sur Sub Pop (désolé j'ai pas trouvé la jacket en taille correcte) et ben je crois pas que ça passera sur MTV.


----------



## cbbastopolo (28 Mai 2007)

50 eme message ., ( en un an .. pffiou  :rateau:  )

...."rap /hip-hop? " , un artiste que je trouve interressant ,  une vrai tuerie sur  scene 
en plus  , un grand bonhomme :

http://www.busdriversite.com/        





et une petite radio quand l'envie me prends de remonter le temps:
ça trippe Garage 50's/60's,Hippie music, Underground, 60's punk, Flower Power, Mod, Free-Form-Freak-out, Garage music, Psychedelia or Teen Beat :
http://www.beyondthebeatgeneration.com/


----------



## fedo (28 Mai 2007)

> "rap /hip-hop? " , un artiste que je trouve interressant ,  une vrai tuerie sur  scene
> en plus  , un grand bonhomme :



ouaip pareil, idem pour _Sage Francis_. d'ailleurs je crois que ce dernier est signé sur le label Epitaph Records, pas vraiment rap .


----------



## Schillier21 (28 Mai 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Ben oui et non.
> 
> Il y a les goûts de chacun, et puis il y a les qualités intrinsèques des choses.
> 
> Et, objectivement, 90% de la production actuelle de rap est de la merde - un touilli de formules qui marchent sans aucune immagination, aucune invention, rien...





fedo a dit:


> je dirais 97% , mais je proposerais le même taux de déchets pour le rock (et dieu sait que j'aime ça, d'ailleurs il m'attend au tournant :mouais:).




Alors là, totalement d'accord avec vous les gars.


Mais dans les 3% restant, ya des  trucs qui sont vraiment bien!!
Que ce soit du rap ou du rock.


----------



## teo (28 Mai 2007)

rezba a dit:


> T&#233;o, t'es trop bon.
> Mais pour ta gouverne, t'es sur la pente du d&#233;tournement de mineur, l&#224;...


Pfff&#8230;  s'il a pas de poils aux pattes ou ailleurs, &#231;a m'int&#233;resse pas alors, je les pr&#233;f&#232;re plus mature dans tous les sens du terme 



IceandFire a dit:


> Dis Teo, je trouve que tu m'aimes beaucoup l&#224; ! pour Bj&#246;rk et Momoz



Oh Camille, je l'ai dit pour ma pomme, tu sais comme j'ai r&#233;ellement son premier album 

J'aurai pu parler des _Undertones_ aussi. Pour Pitchfork, mais il ne poste plus ce gar&#231;on, on se demande pourquoi  

Ah si, une derni&#232;re, _Amon Tobin, c'est vraiment pas terrible_ 




gKatarn a dit:


> Rezba, sors de ce corps
> Je constate qu'on a les m&#234;mes go&#251;ts :love:



Euh, &#231;a pourrait &#234;tre mal interpr&#233;t&#233; 

______________

Pour en revenir au sujet original  je d&#233;couvre _Myths of the Near Future_ des Klaxons. J'avais bien aim&#233; leur &#233;nergie &#224; l'Olympia pendant le festival des Inrocks, la galette est pas d&#233;sagr&#233;able mais je craque pas. Je ne sais quoi trop penser. Je ne crois pas que je vais _penser_ &#224; l'&#233;couter. Un peu d&#233;&#231;u, je m'attendais &#224; plus. Faudra vraiment que je re &#233;coute :rateau: 

_D&#233;j&#224; vu ?_



​


----------



## Schillier21 (28 Mai 2007)

ya aussi "the locos" qui assurent

mais c'est du ska-punk, ça plait pas a tout le monde ( dommage)


Voir la pièce jointe 14318


----------



## F118I4 (28 Mai 2007)

Mon coup de coeur du moment:
*Justice D.A.N.C.E.*






Justice est un groupe fran&#231;ais de musique &#233;lectronique compos&#233; de 2 personnes.
"la french touch"
*Clip
*


----------



## SirG (28 Mai 2007)

Un petit décrassage de la discothèque avec un titre New Beat de 1986.


----------



## gKatarn (28 Mai 2007)

teo a dit:


> gKatarn a dit:
> 
> 
> > Je constate qu'on a les mêmes goûts :love:
> ...




On s'arrêtera aux goûts musicaux


----------



## Burzum (28 Mai 2007)

THROBBING GRISTLE "The first annual report of Throbbing Gristle"






On ne peut pas évoquer un groupe aussi important que Throbbing Gristle, une des formations qui fut à l'origine de la musique "industrielle", en parlant uniquement de musique, justement, tant leur démarche s'inscrit dans un mouvement artistique plus vaste visant à une remise en question fondamentale des valeurs traditionnelles de la société, à leur subversion, et ce par la ré-appropriation séditieuse de certains de ses codes, pour mieux les faire exploser de l'intérieur. Si ces premiers enregistrements studios, qui ne connurent que très tardivement une véritable sortie (histoire d'entretenir le mythe ?), datent semble-t-il de 1975 (l'année même où Lou Reed balança à la face d'un public médusé son fameux "Metal machine music", est-ce vraiment un hasard ?), c'est en 1977 que parut le premier album "officiel" du groupe. Et cette date doit bien évidemment nous interpeller, puisqu'elle verra également l'avènement du punk, qui en tant que mouvement d'idée, poursuit les mêmes manoeuvres subversives, même s'il le fait d'une manière moins sombre et moins tortueuse. Les membres de Throbbing Gristle se veulent des artistes contemporains plus que de simples musiciens : plusieurs de leurs installations et de leurs happenings, jouant avec des symboliques de rites sacrificiels nazis, de cérémoniaux pornographiques, de meutres violents... firent scandales. Genesis P-Orridge, qui lui-même joue sur les ambiguïtés émanant de sa personne et de son identité sexuelle, y débitait ses histoires de transgression glauques et sanglantes sur un ton monocorde (ce qu'il continue à faire ici) ; ses partenaires s'y mettaient à nu sur quelques sonorités de synthé très cheaps - on faisait avec les moyens du bord. Il fallait provoquer le scandale et l'indignation par une morale destructrice... Le collectif "COUM Transmissions" (dont faisaient partie les membres du futur groupe) y réussit avec une performance nommée "Prostitution" à la gallerie ICA de Londres, qui marqua également la fin de son existence. La musique n'était qu'un autre moyen pour parvenir aux mêmes fins... Pour en revenir à ce premier disque, cette oeuvre "cachée" qui ne fit sa ré-apparition qu'en 2001, eh bien il reste à mon sens (et rétrospectivement) une pièce fondamentale, essentielle du puzzle. Tout Throbbing Gristle est déjà là, sans compromission ni tâtonnement : peu ou pas d'accroches mélodiques ou rythmiques, du bruit, des boucles harsh noise qui se meuvent en rotations machiniques infernales ("Final Muzak", irrésistible), parfois insupportables, des échos électroniques d'outre-tombe qui confèrent à la chose un aspect rituel ("Scars of E"), des tôles froissées, un son totalement crade et brouillé. Sur l'impressionnant "Very friendly", Genesis P-Orridge éructe durant plus de dix-huit minutes son histoire macabre alors que la machine à broyer s'emballe de plus en plus avant de s'abîmer doucement ("There's been a m...m...murder..."). "10 pence" prolonge cette expérience extrême de manière moins torturée mais plus percutante. Les bruits de foules, conversations, discours, se mêlent le plus souvent subrepticement à la boueuse avalanche sonore ("Whorle of sound"). L'aspect quasiment horrifique de cette musique ne doit pas nous faire oublier un facteur essentiel, que les pochettes et les pseudonymes des membres du groupe nous rappelle : le second degré - derrière le marasme, il y a la dénonciation en bonne et due forme d'une société qui consomme "industriellement" l'art. Genesis P-Orridge imite donc le philosophe cynique qui avait l'habitude de cracher tout le temps, et que Platon invita chez lui en lui demandant de ne rien salir : pour ne pas cracher par terre, il lui crache à la figure. En conclusion, il y a dans cet "album" jusqu'au-boutiste et génialement inaudible l'essence même de Throbbing Gristle. Je serais presque tenté de dire qu'il est inutile d'aller plus loin. Mais ils iront plus loin, et influenceront de manière déterminante tous les groupes de rock qui auront cessé de croire en l'Homme, de Suicide à Joy Division. Indispensable.

http://www.gutsofdarkness.com/god/objet.php?objet=7986


----------



## Max London (28 Mai 2007)

Schillier21 a dit:


> ya aussi "the locos" qui assurent
> 
> mais c'est du ska-punk, ça plait pas a tout le monde ( dommage)
> 
> ...



Oooh si, après les avoir vu a Dour en 2006 jles revois a Couleur Café en juin 
C'est très bon, on sent l'influence de l'ex membre de Ska-P.


----------



## Schillier21 (28 Mai 2007)

Max London a dit:


> Oooh si, après les avoir vu a Dour en 2006 jles revois a Couleur Café en juin
> C'est très bon, on sent l'influence de l'ex membre de Ska-P.



Si tu veux les revoir avec des autres groupes de ska, ils seront au paléo festival de nyon(en suisse) le 29 juilet!!!!!

JE VEUX DES BILLETS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Ceux qui ont des billets pour ce soir là ont trop de la chance!!
Je m'y suis pris trop tard!


----------



## Burzum (28 Mai 2007)

Asia Argento DJ :

[YOUTUBE]IjJAINjmmrk[/YOUTUBE]

dans un autre style :

[YOUTUBE]FsRQ4muVLeE[/YOUTUBE]

 :love:


----------



## Schillier21 (28 Mai 2007)

Je sais pas si c'est une question de qualité de vidéo, mais la deuxième assure plus

autrement ya toujours le hardstyle avec Dj Furax 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h7q6zey36Aw


Désolé pour le lien mais j'ai pas compris comment on fait pour mettre les vidéos dans le message.
J'ai bien mis ajouter la balise Youtube, mais le lien après doit être faux


----------



## cbbastopolo (29 Mai 2007)

Rock'n'roll , direct from Montreal :
toujours du bon sur scene, version  video-clip          ou  concert

site (cliquez...)




( si mes liens ne marche pas  http://bandeapart.fm/concerts.asp)


----------



## vm (29 Mai 2007)

ce que j'écoute ses temps ci


----------



## tirhum (29 Mai 2007)

Groundhogs, blues-rock qui commence fin années 60...
Plusieurs albums, mais là, j'écoute celui-ci :




_clic image, aussi..._


----------



## IceandFire (29 Mai 2007)




----------



## jphg (29 Mai 2007)

saint_shaka a dit:


> Mon coup de coeur du moment: *Justice D.A.N.C.E.*



 

+ Vient de tomber : JUSTICE - Mix Paris Paris part I du podcast d'Ed Bangers Records (direction iTS)


----------



## teo (29 Mai 2007)

jphg a dit:


> + Vient de tomber : JUSTICE - Mix Paris Paris part I du podcast d'Ed Bangers Records (direction iTS)



Depuis le 14 mai en fait  

_[Erreur sur la personne ]_


----------



## Chang (29 Mai 2007)

jphg a dit:


> + Vient de tomber : JUSTICE - Mix Paris Paris part I du podcast d'Ed Bangers Records (direction iTS)



:love:

D'ailleurs si quelqu'un connait le morceau qui passe a la 10eme minute du mix Paris to NYC par DJ Mehdi, ca serait genial. Il semble que le titre soit " Dont do me no favors baby" mais impossible de retrouver l'auteur. 

Ma plus grande reconnaissance a qui pourrait m'aider la dessus =)


----------



## jphg (29 Mai 2007)

teo a dit:


> Depuis le 14 mai en fait



 beuh ?! comment ça se fait que je ne le récupère que maintenant ?!


----------



## teo (29 Mai 2007)

jphg a dit:


> beuh ?! comment ça se fait que je ne le récupère que maintenant ?!



je ne sais pas, chez moi il est en stock depuis le 14 :rateau: 

Vérifie quand ton iTunes se connecte pour les mises à jours de podcast, il me semble que cela se paramètre aussi.





_ de toute façon, depuis quelques mois, je trouve qu'il y a des bizarreries avec les podcasts et leur disponibilité, ça change, ça marche plus, il faut se re inscrire, pas très clean_


----------



## rezba (29 Mai 2007)

saint_shaka a dit:


> Mon coup de coeur du moment:
> *Justice D.A.N.C.E.*
> 
> 
> ...




J'y arrive pas.
J'essaye, mais pour le moment, ça mort vraiment pas.
C'est intelligent, cultivé, plein de citations droles, plein de second degré aussi, mais ça m'accroche rien du tout. La mayonnaise prend pas. C'est super déjà vu, déja mixé.
C'est plus de la French Touch, c'est juste de la Hype touch.


----------



## soad78 (29 Mai 2007)

J'&#233;coute &#231;a : 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9OtNnpFyaic


----------



## F118I4 (29 Mai 2007)

jphg a dit:


> + Vient de tomber : JUSTICE - Mix Paris Paris part I du podcast d'Ed Bangers Records (direction iTS)



Merci.



rezba a dit:


> J'y arrive pas.
> J'essaye, mais pour le moment, ça mort vraiment pas.
> C'est intelligent, cultivé, plein de citations droles, plein de second degré aussi, mais ça m'accroche rien du tout. La mayonnaise prend pas. C'est super déjà vu, déja mixé.
> C'est plus de la French Touch, c'est juste de la Hype touch.



Tu as raison c' est du déjà vu (déjà mixé) mais moi j' ai bien accroché , je trouve que cette musique est particulièrement réussi , elle est un peu le condensé de 30 ans d' histoire de la musque avec une part éléctro , disco et house....
Epuis ils sont un peu la relève des Daft Punk (groupe que j' apprécie énormément).
Je comprends que tu es pas accroché tu as plus expérience sur la question (french touch) que moi tu es plus critique sur la musique électro d' aujourd' hui.


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Mai 2007)

Un classique:


----------



## CouleurSud (29 Mai 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (29 Mai 2007)

teo a dit:


> _[Erreur sur la personne ]_



C'est agréable comme remarque ....


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mai 2007)

*Yeah Yeah Yeah Yeah Yeah*


[YOUTUBE]PbTra4-Iwck[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mai 2007)

1967-1968

_David Vincent has seen them_

2006

I Love Ufo

[youtube]-oC-Pygt_mM[/youtube]


----------



## Schillier21 (29 Mai 2007)

soad78 a dit:


> J'&#233;coute &#231;a :
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9OtNnpFyaic




Pas mal

M&#234;me si le chanteur na pas une voix hors du commun

C'est du bon hard-rock gentillet


----------



## bompi (29 Mai 2007)

Schillier21 a dit:


> C'est du bon hard-rock gentillet


Il y a un oxymoron dans cette phrase 
Au moins un, disons.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mai 2007)

fig. 5 a dit:


> 2006
> 
> I Love Ufo



 :love:  



1986

[YOUTUBE]53baYQPcC4s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## gKatarn (29 Mai 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Un classique:



Ah 'tin, de la bonne de quand j'étais djeun :love:


----------



## Schillier21 (29 Mai 2007)

C'est clair que AC/DC c'est la base!!

Il faut les écouter avant de pouvoir dire qu'on est un rocker!

[YOUTUBE]RhoS7Dp7he0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bobbynountchak (29 Mai 2007)

R&#233;guli&#232;rement je ressors &#231;a :







GRIN de Coroner.
Sorti en 93. C'te baffe que j'ai prise &#224; l'&#233;poque les enfants...

Sec, lancinant, hargneux, carr&#233;. 
Rien &#224; redire, tout est taill&#233; &#224; la serpe, c'est pr&#233;cis, sans fioriture, et &#231;a fourmille d'id&#233;es, &#231;a respire la rage contr&#244;l&#233;e, la maitrise &#224; tous les niveaux.

Un chef d'&#339;uvre.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mai 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> C'te baffe que j'ai prise à l'époque les enfants...



On comprend mieux ta gueule sur ton avatar


----------



## cbbastopolo (30 Mai 2007)

ça,! maintenant , aujourd'hui , demain , forever :rateau: :

(clic?...)...   



pis d'l'elektro, ou du reggae 'dub- (root ), de la musique classique ?
free your mind  

electronica? 



 le site
(...grand ecart ?)

bonne nuit/journée à vous tous


----------



## teo (30 Mai 2007)

Schillier21 a dit:


> C'est clair que AC/DC c'est la base!!
> 
> Il faut les écouter avant de pouvoir dire qu'on est un rocker!
> 
> ()



je ne serai donc jamais un _rocker_  : Ni un raver d'ailleurs  

Après 5 secondes, il "m'ennuie" :sleep:. Je trouve sa voix pénible (_qu'on lui fasse un bandage s'il s'est pincé une burne dans une porte_) Cette musique est la BO des périodes les plus ch****** de mon adolescence  Je vous les laisse sans regret: je n'ai même pas envie de faire l'effort de comprendre  

Allez c'est de mon âge _30 Something_ des Carter USM.
A voir en novembre au Brixton Academy (Sold Out) ou à Glasgow en octobre (Lastrada ?  ) Je ne sais pas ce que ça vaudra 10 ans après leur séparation


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Mai 2007)

Ca fait 26 ans que je ne me lasse pas de cet album... :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (30 Mai 2007)

*En 2OO3 vous avez aim&#233;*
Berlinette d'Ellen Allien
En 2006, vous avez ador&#233; Orchestra of Bubbles, d'Ellen Allien & Apparat.

Alors, Walls, le nouvel album d'Apparat est fait pour vous.

:love:


----------



## Burzum (30 Mai 2007)

SPK - Auto Da Fe






Avec Auto Da F&#233;, SPK cl&#244;ture sa p&#233;riode industrielle avant d'aborder de nouveaux horizons. R&#233;unissant un travail effectu&#233; depuis les premi&#232;res ann&#233;es du projet de Graeme Revell, on &#233;coute un ensemble de titres divis&#233; en deux parties. La premi&#232;re plus abrupte et bruitiste, et la seconde plus &#233;lectro, suite logique des choses au regard de la carri&#232;re du groupe. Sans atteindre le chaotique Information Overload Unit (premier album, sorti en 1980), les premiers morceaux se d&#233;finissent par le bruit, une voix satur&#233;e et des distorsions sonores &#224; tout va. Une rythmique ent&#234;tante nous tient en haleine avec Contact et explore des perspectives presque tribales, tandis que Germanik se rapproche plus du nihilisme sonore par des variations &#233;lectriques et quelques emportements de voix germaniques. A noter la pr&#233;sence de Retard qui n'est pas le m&#234;me que celui d'Information Overload Unit. Le tr&#232;s industriel Slogun effectue la transition entre les deux parties : bruits m&#233;caniques lourds &#224; sifflement stridents, bruitiste &#224; souhait, sans doute le plus r&#233;ussi d'Auto Da F&#233;. La deuxi&#232;me partie plus &#233;lectro et plus pos&#233;e de l'album d&#233;marre avec le minimaliste Metal Field, suivi de Walking on dead steps bas&#233; sur le m&#234;me sch&#233;ma. Le reste est un peu plus consistant, m&#234;lant &#233;lectronique et sonorit&#233;s industrielles sur Twilight of idols, ainsi que chants et percussions avec Culturecide, voyageant dans une autre atmosph&#232;re, une autre culture. On sait de quoi est capable SPK sur ce domaine, notamment gr&#226;ce &#224; l'excellent Zamia Lehmanni (Songs Of Byzantine Flowers), m&#234;me si entre temps ils auront eu le temps de s'&#233;garer vers du beaucoup moins bon.

http://www.lagouttiere.com/chronique.php?num=200

SPK : Projet de Graeme Revell, fond&#233; en Australie en 1978, migr&#233; en Europe par la suite, SPK est normalement l'acronyme de Sozialistisches Patientenkollektiv (Collectif Socialiste de Patients). Ses membres, consid&#233;rant que le concept de maladie recouvrait essentiellement une opposition politique, pratiquaient une th&#233;rapie de groupe par la critique sociale, qui a plus tard amen&#233; certains d'entre eux &#224; rejoindre la RAF. La tr&#232;s forte influence psychanalytique du groupe vient de Graeme Revell qui a travaill&#233; dans un asile pour malades mentaux. Mais par d&#233;rision, le sens choisi par SPK sera "Surgical Penis Klinik". SPK incorpore une musique bruitiste et violente, des sons &#233;lectroniques et des rythmiques m&#233;talliques tr&#232;s d&#233;routantes produisant une saturation d'informations &#224; la fois physique et psychique s'identifiant au chaos que produit une soci&#233;t&#233; satur&#233;e par l'information. SPK s'essaiera &#224; une musique &#233;lectronique plus dansante mais les textes tr&#232;s provocateurs l'emp&#234;cheront d'avoir du succ&#232;s. Par la suite le groupe marquera une derni&#232;re &#233;tape majeure avec l'album Zamia Lehmani, v&#233;ritable tournant mystique et spirituel. Aujourd'hui Graeme Revell est un compositeur de musiques de film reconnu.

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Musique_industrielle


----------



## Schillier21 (30 Mai 2007)

Ya aussi MXD qui fait de la musique industrielle

ya des chansons qui sont vraiment bien
avec un texte engagé et tout et tout


[YOUTUBE]7sAtgqEAMiM&mode=related&search=[/YOUTUBE]



trop fort ce groupe!


----------



## Burzum (30 Mai 2007)

Du vrai indus :

THROBBING GRISTLE "Discipline"

[YOUTUBE]JPctNq3W9Uo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Schillier21 (30 Mai 2007)

un peu anarchique (même pour moi)
mais ça doit être par ce qu'ils sont en concert


Autrement ya la tecktonik qui assure trop 


[YOUTUBE]h7q6zey36Aw[/YOUTUBE]

cette miss elle danse trop bien !!

son blog: http://tck-lecktra.skyblog.com/


----------



## FANREM (30 Mai 2007)

teo a dit:


> Après 5 secondes, il "m'ennuie" :sleep:. Je trouve sa voix pénible (_qu'on lui fasse un bandage s'il s'est pincé une burne dans une porte_) Cette musique est la BO des périodes les plus ch****** de mon adolescence  Je vous les laisse sans regret: je n'ai même pas envie de faire l'effort de comprendre


Marrant, je suis assez éloigné de tes gouts musicaux, mais je te rejoins complétement 
Que ce soit AC/DC ou Foreigner, pour ne citer que ceux qui précèdent, ils sont presque aussi nazes l'un que l'autre à plus forte raison aujourd'hui avec le recul - et d'ailleurs, ca m'amène à me poser la question de savoir s'ils ne l'étaient pas déjà à leur sortie, Pas si sûr que je répondrais négativement.  Manquerait plus qu'il y en ait un qui ressorte Police, ou pire  Toto,voire  Kiss  :sleep:
Il y a des trucs qui ont bien vieilli et que l'on peut écouter sans problème parce qu'ils se bonifient avec l'age, au hasard : Patti Smith, Hendrix, Led Zeppelin, Cream, Neil Young et je vous invite fortement à les découvrir, redécouvrir


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2007)

Alec Empire - New World Order

[YOUTUBE]Vg6LtMlHY_A[/YOUTUBE]

°°°°°°°°°°°°


----------



## ScubaARM (30 Mai 2007)

J'ai ramené cela de là bas, pour voir, pardons entendre. Bon, que dire ? question d'habitude sans doute. Parfois, sur certains morceaux, ça le fait. Recommandé pour zen, en tout cas reposant, si si.
Scub



​


----------



## KARL40 (30 Mai 2007)

Cela faisait un moment que je n'écoutais pas le "Black Sunday" de CYPRESS HILL.

Je ne suis pas un grand fan de rap, mais là ..... C'est du tout bon


----------



## jphg (31 Mai 2007)

ED BANGER records Ed Rec vol 2  (iTS par ici)











"broummswrrrrrr//"Ed Rec volume two" /slashslashslashslash!//"FEATURING" /dzwiiiitch!dugududut!dugududut!dugududut!/"Justice" /Klingueling!slashslashslashslash!/"Busy P" /Kzwatchz!dugududut!dugududut!dugududut!/"Mister Flash" /Klingueling!slashslashslashslash!/Wwittuc/"Vicarious Bliss" /dugududut!dugududut!dugududut!dugududut!/"UFFie""Uffie" /Woua?Slash!Woué?Slash!Woua?Slash!Woueuh!/"Feadz" /dugududut!dugududut!dugududut!Ziiiwouitz!/"Sebastian" /Klingueling!FeadzaWoua!Gzipz!WoueSlashslashslash/"Dj Mehdi" /dugududut!dugududut!Zipdugududut!/"Baldhead/Krazy" /Woua?Slash!Woué?Slash!Woua?Slash!Woueuh!/"So-Me" /Yeah!dugududut!dugududut!dugududut!/"And Mr O%Oizo" /slashslashslashslash!dugududut!dugududut!dugududut!Klingueling!/"Okay, now begin!"/


----------



## yvos (31 Mai 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> On fait comme on a envie, non?




ouuuuais 


perso, je crois peu à la "necessité" des liens et autres blabla. Attention, je ne jette la pierre à personne et  certains ici font de grands efforts pour communiquer sur leur choix. Jamais je n'arriverai à en faire autant, et c'est pour cela que ça serait sympa de ne rien imposer 

je crois plus en l'association de goûts: des plus grandes découvertes que j'ai faites ici, c'est surtout après avoir observé la dominante de ce qu'écoutait certains pour pouvoir me fier à ce qu'ils conseillaient par la suite (est-ce clair  ?). Le fait de savoir que tel batteur a bossé avec tel producteur et qu'il a réalisé un super clip dans les années 70 avant de devenir le chantre du ska-spunk me donne rarement envie de plonger dedans. En tout cas, ça n'est pas vraiment qu'accessoire dans mon choix 

tchüss


----------



## Schillier21 (31 Mai 2007)

yvos a dit:


> Le fait de savoir que tel batteur a boss&#233; avec tel producteur et qu'il a r&#233;alis&#233; un super clip dans les ann&#233;es 70 avant de devenir le chantre du ska-spunk me donne rarement envie de plonger dedans. En tout cas, &#231;a n'est pas vraiment qu'accessoire dans mon choix
> 
> tch&#252;ss




Je suis d'accord avec toi

Moins d'histoire, plus de concret!

MAis une petite vid&#233;o ou m&#234;me un lien ne fait jamais de mal et permet m&#234;me aux autres membres de d&#233;couvrir des groupes qui leur &#233;tait alors inconnu!!

en fait ya qui qui le connait lui:
[youtube]GEq02XUxVOw[/youtube]

il assure trop avec cette guitare!!!!

en plus il passe au Montreux Jazz Festival cette ann&#233;e!!!!!!!!

pour moi le meilleur moment de cette vid&#233;o c'est &#224; partir de 2 min 30


----------



## Burzum (31 Mai 2007)

Kirlian camera - Pictures from eternity






Après le glacial Solaris qui confirmait les expérimentations de Kirlian Camera dans une voix plus électro et moins symphonique, Pictures from eternity me semble renouer avec les atmosphères de spleen atmosphérique et mystique dalbums comme Schmerz ou Todesengel. Tout en cette galette évoque le gris, le froid, la mort au travers dune musique électronique qui mêle la rigueur froide de la new wave à un esprit très cold wave, pimenté dune touche dexpérimental (USSR 1972) et de spiritualité comme à chaque fois dans les travaux de nos Italiens. Une chanson comme  The end of day a même une légère coloration dark folk. Pas de réelle surprise donc au niveau de la texture des morceaux mais au niveau efficacité, rien à dire. Le groupe na rien perdu de cette faculté de capter lessence des sentiments sans fioriture inutile au travers darrangements simples mais imparables. On pourrait néanmoins diviser le disque en deux parties : les huits premiers titres, plus mélancoliques et atmosphériques, avec principalement du chant féminin ; les six derniers légèrement plus expérimentaux (Ascension-Kuolema avec ses dissonances, Berlin VIII entre Kraftwerk et musique funèbre ou Tauko qui se conclut par des churs grandiloquents et déchirants), interprétés exclusivement par Angelo Bergamini. Le fil conducteur de ces deux approches est le profond sentiment de désenchantement quelles dégagent. Picture from eternity est beau, comme tous les albums de Kirlian camera, de cette beauté tragique qui conjugue un spleen terrifiant avec la splendeur qui se niche en son seindéconseillé aux dépressifs.

http://www.gutsofdarkness.com/god/objet.php?objet=3373

Attention, la chanteuse est très belle :

[YOUTUBE]reGBstnlJxk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CouleurSud (3 Juin 2007)




----------



## naas (3 Juin 2007)

Je ne sais pas pourquoi mais motorhead m'a toujours ... fait rire, nanh je suis s&#233;rieux, j'ai toujours trouv&#233; tout &#231;a un peu grand guignol 
en plus depuis le temps il devrait savoir comment regler la hauteur de son micro non ?  :bebe:  
(c'est pas bien de critiquer hein    )


----------



## da capo (3 Juin 2007)

naas a dit:


> Je ne sais pas pourquoi mais motorhead m'a toujours ... fait rire, nanh je suis sérieux, j'ai toujours trouvé tout ça un peu grand guignol
> en plus depuis le temps il devrait savoir comment regler la hauteur de son micro non ?  :bebe:
> (c'est pas bien de critiquer hein    )



Grand guignol, il y a un peu de ça, peut être.

Mais bien rock'n roll quand même 





J'avais oublié de prendre mes bouchons d'oreilles, mais je m'en sors bien malgré le _everything louder than everything else_ qui leur tient de leitmotiv


----------



## Melounette (3 Juin 2007)

Hasil Adlins. Ce type est complètement barge. Ou atteint d'une hyperactivité puissance 10, je ne sais pas. Du bon rock-blues déjanté-jazz, enfin inclassable avec un bon son garage à sa mémère. P'tin, du son tout craquelé comme ça, ça faisait un bail que j'avais pas entendu.:rateau: Ca donne une pêche incroyable. Il parait qu'il a écrit une chanson à sa petite amie pour lui dire qu'il allait lui couper la tête et l'accrocher au mur pour qu'elle arrête de manger des hot dogs. Pas encore trouvée. Si quelqu'un l'a. Bref, écoutez et après, vous faites tout en vitesse accélérée, c'est dingue. \o/ Hooou hi ha haaa.​


----------



## CouleurSud (3 Juin 2007)

naas a dit:


> Je ne sais pas pourquoi mais motorhead m'a toujours ... fait rire, nanh je suis sérieux, j'ai toujours trouvé tout ça un peu grand guignol
> en plus depuis le temps il devrait savoir comment regler la hauteur de son micro non ?  :bebe:
> (c'est pas bien de critiquer hein    )



Je t'accorde que Motörhead a un côté "grand guignol". Mais, comme le dit Starmac, c'est bien du rock. Il y a en effet une tradition "grand guignol" ou, disons, bizarre, qui traverse toute l'histoire du rock et qui lui a beaucoup apporté. Elle prend son départ chez l'inimitable *Sreamin Jay Hawkins*, se poursuit chez *Napoléon XIV* (il me semble que c'était kim Fowley), chez l'étonnant *Captain Beefheart*, continue (en moins bien) avec *Alice Cooper*, n'est pas si étrangère que cela à certains disques du premier *Bowie* et aboutit, entre autres, à *Marylin Manson, *voire à *Ministry*. Attention, je ne parle pas là de triste pitres comme les Kiss et bien d'autres. 




(Pour le réglage de la hauteur du micro, je crois qu'il y fait exprès)


----------



## da capo (3 Juin 2007)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Attention, je ne parle pas là de triste pitres comme les Kiss et bien d'autres.


   
boouuuhhhhh toute mon enfance rayée d'un trait

bon, je l'admets : musicalement on a entendu mieux, scéniquement, on a vu plus abouti, plus réfléchi mais j'aimais bien moi :rose:


----------



## CouleurSud (3 Juin 2007)

starmac a dit:


> boouuuhhhhh toute mon enfance rayée d'un trait
> 
> bon, je l'admets : musicalement on a entendu mieux, scéniquement, on a vu plus abouti, plus réfléchi mais j'aimais bien moi :rose:



Ooops, désolée. 

Mais tu sais, personne n'est parfait. Dans ma tendre enfance, j'écoutais les Chaussettes Noires (et même Johnny, c'est dire ce que sont les errances de l'enfance)


----------



## da capo (3 Juin 2007)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Ooops, désolée.
> 
> Mais tu sais, personne n'est parfait. Dans ma tendre enfance, j'écoutais les Chaussettes Noires (et même Johnny, c'est dire ce que sont les errances de l'enfance)



Oublions nos errances 

Mais, au fait, je me disais que tu pourrais être sensible à cette chanteuse : *Chavela Vargas*.

Je n'ai qu'un disque de cette interprète, mais à priori pas le plus mauvais


----------



## naas (3 Juin 2007)

starmac a dit:


> Grand guignol, il y a un peu de ça, peut être.
> 
> Mais bien rock'n roll quand même
> 
> ...



qu'est ce que c'est que ce billet a Zéro euros hummmmm ?  
bon je préfère de loin motorhead aux guignols préformatés qui tournent sur les radios


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Juin 2007)

Là, j'écoute Silent Bliss, un truc que j'ai chargé légalement sur un site de prod indépendant dont j'ai oublié le nom. Vraiment bien. :love: 

Bref, c'est toujours dans mon trip "comment plomber l'ambiance un lunid matin".


----------



## naas (4 Juin 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Là, j'écoute Silent Bliss, un truc que j'ai chargé légalement sur un site de prod indépendant dont j'ai oublié le nom. Vraiment bien. :love:
> 
> Bref, c'est toujours dans mon trip "comment plomber l'ambiance un lunid matin".


Faut pas croire que ça nous fais pas plaîsir hein au contraire je suis très content pour toi, mais euh disons... tu as pas un lien quelque part


----------



## IceandFire (4 Juin 2007)

je Strokes &#224; donf moi en ce moment...en plus on &#224; le m&#234;me look   :style:  :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Juin 2007)

naas a dit:


> Faut pas croire que ça nous fais pas plaîsir hein au contraire je suis très content pour toi, mais euh disons... tu as pas un lien quelque part



Il me semble que c'était un truc dont iGeneration avait parlé, mais je ne me souviens plus du nom...
Dans le lot, il y a aussi "The Sad Snowman" qui est top.

Peut-être avec Google qui est mon ami?


----------



## Patamach (4 Juin 2007)

*StereoLab* - Cobra and Phases Group Play Voltage in the Milky Way.

L'un des meilleurs albums de StereoLab avec "Dots & loops" et "Emperor Tomato Ketchup", co-produit par John McEntire de Tortoise et Jim O'Rourke, et ce malgré les critiques de ces nullards de la presse spécialisée (sauf Wire comme d'hab.) 
De la pop a la sauce post-rock - essentiel - 









Miss Modular de "Dots & loops":

[YOUTUBE]gQShPV_y2RU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## IceandFire (4 Juin 2007)

je plussoie !!!!  :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Juin 2007)

Pour ceux qui aiment les trucs péchus.
Rien de super original, mais très agréable à écouter.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juin 2007)

Comme j'ai un CE avec une médiathèque, j'y prends un peu n'importe quoi, des fois, pour voir.

Donc, là, c'est La Fouine - c'est du rap.
Il y a même un morceau featuring Booba - c'est dire...


----------



## Grug (4 Juin 2007)

Classique et dynamique, autant pour la musique que pour le show, pas elvis presley mais Cab Calloway.

[youtube]_8yGGtVKrD8[/youtube]


----------



## spud34 (4 Juin 2007)

Client: du très bon electroclash, merci à elles!!! :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Juin 2007)

Je n'avais pas &#233;cout&#233; &#231;a depuis longtemps.
Mais qui sait ce qu'est devenu ce mec qui a disparu apr&#232;s 3 albums?  :love: 









edit: il a simplment chang&#233; de nom et son site est l&#224;


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Juin 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Mais qui sait ce qu'est devenu ce mec qui a disparu apr&#232;s 3 albums?  :love:



Il a ouvert une baraque &#224; merguez &#224; Casamozza...


----------



## spud34 (4 Juin 2007)

Aujourd'hui, je reste dans le même style avec le dernier album de Peaches


----------



## IceandFire (4 Juin 2007)

ELVIS :love: :king: :style: OH ,Yeah !


----------



## naas (4 Juin 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Il a ouvert une baraque à merguez à Casamozza...


pas légal ça


----------



## Schillier21 (4 Juin 2007)

Passons aux choses sérieuses:

Le métal!!!!!

[YOUTUBE]hjZXUyvFQDA[/YOUTUBE]

Du bon black métal!!!

ça fait du bien le matin au réveil quand on a la tête dans le cul!      ^


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Juin 2007)

Schillier21 a dit:


> ça fait du bien le matin au réveil quand on a la tête dans le cul!      ^



Et surtout quand c'est pas la tienne...


----------



## Berthold (4 Juin 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Schillier21 a dit:
> 
> 
> > ça fait du bien le matin au réveil quand on a la tête dans le cul!      ^
> ...


Ou pas le tien ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Juin 2007)

Berthold a dit:


> Ou pas le tien ?



Certes certes... Cela peut se révéler tout aussi inconfortable et inconvenant...


----------



## bobbynountchak (4 Juin 2007)

Schillier21 a dit:


> Du bon black métal!!!




Non non non. 
Children of machin, c'est pas du black metal. 
C'est de l'édulcoré pour gamins qui découvrent. 

Ecoute donc Immortal ou Marduk, tu verras la différence et on pourra causer.


----------



## naas (4 Juin 2007)

muse en special invit&#233; sur la chaine mcm en ce moment


----------



## fedo (4 Juin 2007)

> Ecoute donc Immortal ou Marduk, tu verras la différence et on pourra causer.



_Impaled Nazarem_ ça déchire aussi dans le genre sans concession.


----------



## yvos (4 Juin 2007)

la question est: est-ce que &#231;a s'&#233;coute?


en ce moment:






Thurston Moore, sur un album pas terrible terrible


----------



## JPTK (4 Juin 2007)

Schillier21 a dit:


> Du bon black métal!!!


----------



## ScubaARM (4 Juin 2007)

​
Franchement, top, metal et orchestre philarmonique .... Amen.
Master of puppets, nothing else matter, Ecstasy of gold ....
Scub


----------



## yvos (4 Juin 2007)

Moi, perso, en metaux lourds, j'suis plus Mercury (Rev)


----------



## KARL40 (4 Juin 2007)

yvos a dit:


> Thurston Moore, sur un album pas terrible terrible



Et encore, je te trouve très gentil  

Son seul intérêt réside dans sa version vynil : la quatrième face a la représentation de la pochette gravée ! :rateau: 

Sinon, en ce moment, c'est KARMA TO BURN .....






La pochette est ... comment dire ... pas terrible  mais le contenu est très bon !
10 titres instrumentaux d'un "stoner rock" agressif et planant.


----------



## morphoas (5 Juin 2007)

KARL40 a dit:


> La pochette est ... comment dire ... pas terrible  mais le contenu est très bon !
> 10 titres instrumentaux d'un "stoner rock" agressif et planant.



Comment ça pas terrible !! C'est la mort de la Fée Verte !
Excellente pochette 

... et santé :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2007)

fedo a dit:


> _Impaled Nazarem_ ça déchire aussi dans le genre sans concession.


 
Oui... Et non - regarde _Armageddon death squad_ - ne lui trouves-tu pas un petit côté pop ? (après tout, il y a une mélodie, un refrain chantable... Non, moi je dis quasiment du Lorie avec des guitares...)

Marduk, par contre... (ah les bourrins !)

Mais tous ces joyeux enfants n'ont pas inventé grand chose - ils ne font que loucher sur le _Reign in blood _de Slayer et sur l'attitude du Vénom des débuts...
Et foutre des synthés lourdingues dessus en se fringuant comme un vampire de série Z pour brailler qu'on worship Satan ça fait peut-être peur à leur grand-mère et au curé de leur paroisse, mais ça reste au ras du bitume de la révolte adolescente pour sitcom.


----------



## yvos (5 Juin 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Oui... Et non - regarde _Armageddon death squad_ - ne lui trouves-tu pas un petit côté pop ? (après tout, il y a une mélodie, un refrain chantable... Non, moi je dis quasiment du Lorie avec des guitares...)
> 
> Marduk, par contre... (ah les bourrins !)
> 
> ...




Bon, même si je pense partager ton avis  , je crois qu'il faut qu'on évite d'avoir ce type de discours de vieux cons, nan? surtout lorsqu'on évoque "la révolte adolescente pour sitcom" en disant qu'un tel copie un tel (à ce compte là, on est pas sorti de l'auberge et n'oublions pas que les âges sont variés ici) et que tel groupe est plus radical et sans concession  qu'un autre.


----------



## naas (5 Juin 2007)

yvos a dit:


> Bon, m&#234;me si je pense partager ton avis  , je crois qu'il faut qu'on &#233;vite d'avoir ce type de discours de vieux cons, nan? surtout lorsqu'on &#233;voque "la r&#233;volte adolescente pour sitcom" en disant qu'un tel copie un tel (&#224; ce compte l&#224;, on est pas sorti de l'auberge et n'oublions pas que les &#226;ges sont vari&#233;s ici) et que tel groupe est plus radical et sans concession  qu'un autre.



Je crois comprendre que son post etait en r&#233;action au post du dessus (qui ne vaut pas mieux question musique qui arrache la t&#234;te  )


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2007)

yvos a dit:


> Bon, même si je pense partager ton avis  , je crois qu'il faut qu'on évite d'avoir ce type de discours de vieux cons, nan? surtout lorsqu'on évoque "la révolte adolescente pour sitcom" en disant qu'un tel copie un tel (à ce compte là, on est pas sorti de l'auberge et n'oublions pas que les âges sont variés ici) et que tel groupe est plus radical et sans concession  qu'un autre.


Je me souviens d'un reportage sur un curé itinérant allant dans les petits villages de France faire écouter du black metal aux mamies pour les mettre en garde contre l'aliénation de la jeunesse.
Stéréotypes.

Sitcom de base.
Un ado, dans les seize ans, habillé en noir, l'air triste mais qui au fond aime beaucoup Papa et Maman et fera HEC quand il sera sorti de sa période rebelle-transitoire-qu'on-sait-que-tout-le-monde-passe-par-là-mais-quand-même.
Stéréotypes.

Le nième groupe de black, habillé en noir, peint en blanc, trois accords, un peu de synthé, de la mythologie nordique ou du satanisme pour rayon "ésotérisme" de chez Leclerc... Tellement enfermé dans des rites codifiés, calibrés, prévisibles que Michel Sardou, à côté, à l'air d'un dangereux punk.
Stéréotypes.

Le même stéréotype, trois fois - celui de l'ado un peu concon et triste, dangereux mais "ça va lui passer".

Je trouve ça un peu grotesque.
C'est du débat à la "C'est mon choix" - il faut choisir un camp, sauf que tous les camps sentent un peu du bec et mettent en avant les mêmes clichés, les mêmes stéréotypes.

Et ces rebelles dont la seule obsession est de piquer les codes vestimentaires et les lyrics de leurs aînés sur des musiques plus "sauvages" encore... (je n'ai pas cité _Reign in blood_ par hasard - quand Marduk a sorti _Panzer division Marduk_ ils y faisaient référence, prétendant, en gros, avoir enfin sorti un album dépassant leur glorieux aîné question vitesse d'exécution et rentre-dedans... 15 ans après...Ca rime à quoi ?)

Une fois encore (je l'ai déjà dit dans un post précédent) ça n'empêche pas d'apprécier mais, et là j'assume parfaitement mon vieuxconisme, apprécier ne veux pas dire abdiquer toute reflexion et tout jugement critique.
Et, de ce point de vue, je persiste à trouver le black assez "cul de sac" comme genre, sans grande invention depuis Vénom.
Mais c'est un point de vue perso, ça se discute.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Juin 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> ... l&#224; j'assume parfaitement mon vieuxconisme...



Je te suis et je relance de dix... 
Le m&#233;tal, black ou pink ou autre a toujours &#233;t&#233; un fabuleux tremplin pour la beaufitude inculte et crasseuse, une fois pass&#233;e la p&#233;riode boutonneuse... Non mais!


----------



## Chang (5 Juin 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Je te suis et je relance de dix...
> Le métal, black ou pink ou autre a toujours été un fabuleux tremplin pour la beaufitude inculte et crasseuse, une fois passée la période boutonneuse... Non mais!


 
Comme la techno, comme le reggae, comme le jazz ... c'est pas la musique le probleme, c'est la con***ie humaine ...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Juin 2007)

Chang a dit:


> Comme la techno, comme le reggae, comme le jazz ... c'est pas la musique le probleme, c'est la con***ie humaine ...


Certes, certes... Mais fors est de reconnaître que celle-ci en particulier agit comme un puissant catalyseur... Faut dire qu'elle agit sur une base assez prompte à polymériser... La Oï et ses divers avatars ont possédé fut un temps les mêmes propriétés... Maintenant, c'est vrai qu'on a tous connu des skins sympas et un peu moins cons que la moyennes...


----------



## naas (5 Juin 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> .. Maintenant, c'est vrai qu'on a tous connu des skins sympas et un peu moins cons que la moyennes...



Lesquels les redskins ou les skins, parce que il y aussi les psychos ou les ska, bon franchement les goth eux sont trop fragiles


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Juin 2007)

naas a dit:


> Lesquels les redskins ou les skins?...


Pour avoir pas mal cottoy&#233; les deux ; c'est ben d'la mis&#232;re, ma pauv'dame... Mais les seconds gardent la palme haut la main


----------



## CouleurSud (5 Juin 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Je te suis et je relance de dix...
> Le métal, black ou pink ou autre a toujours été un fabuleux tremplin pour la beaufitude inculte et crasseuse, une fois passée la période boutonneuse... Non mais!



J'aurais tendance à être d'accord avec PATOCHMAN. Le Métal, c'est un peu, comme disait Hegel, "la nuit où toutes les vaches sont noires"

Donc, Ladies and Gentlemen, permettez-moi de revenir à l'essentiel :


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Juin 2007)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Donc, Ladies and Gentlemen, permettez-moi de revenir à l'essentiel :



:love: :love: :love:


----------



## yvos (5 Juin 2007)

Chang a dit:


> Comme la techno, comme le reggae, comme le jazz ... c'est pas la musique le probleme, c'est la con***ie humaine ...



t'as oubli&#233; le ska-porn-punk 

non, j'voulais juste dire que le fil ici n'a pas trop &#233;t&#233; celui du d&#233;montage en r&#232;gle de ce que citaient les participants. J'me dis que l'adepte du blague metale - assez jeune - qui voit arriver les gros lourdeaux de service avec leurs r&#233;f&#233;rences - toutes forc&#233;ment l&#233;gitimes - il doit flipper et attendre avec impatience la prochaine canicule 

sur ce..sortie du dernier album de Shellac (j'ai pas dit Sheila) aujourd'hui, pour ceux que &#231;a peut int&#233;resser (lourd &#233;cho dans la salle  )...ptete Fedo, Karl ou JPTK






Un peu plus d'infos (bien/pas bien) ce soir


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2007)

yvos a dit:


> t'as oublié le ska-porn-punk
> 
> non, j'voulais juste dire que le fil ici n'a pas trop été celui du démontage en règle de ce que citaient les participants. J'me dis que l'adepte du blague metale - assez jeune - qui voit arriver les gros lourdeaux de service avec leurs références - toutes forcément légitimes - il doit flipper et attendre avec impatience la prochaine canicule


[Mode Obelix]
Non, je ne suis pas gros !!!
[/mode]

Et puis, on démonte pas, on discute - avec de bons arguments tout plein de finesse et de pertinence.

Non ?

Bon, je réécoute le Dark tranquility dont je parlais il y a quelques jours, et c'est vraiment bien !


----------



## jphg (5 Juin 2007)

*Ariel Pink*
Une sorte de pop assez psych&#233;e, faite &#224; la maison (&#231;a s'entend ! c'est du Lo-Fi) mais propice &#224; l'&#233;vasion (Ariel est assez adepte des effets genre echo, reverb et tout le bazar qui&#8230; "spatialise" le son, je trouve) En fait, sa musique a une teinte "seventies/grosse moquette" que j'adore (edit : eighties aussi qd m&#234;me). Il pourrait &#233;galement faire la BO d'un bon remake de Capitaine Flam (avec ou sans la direction de JJ Debout). Bref, un peu crade, mais tr&#232;s attachant.

Albums : House Arrest, Worn Copy, The Doldrums
Titres pr&#233;f&#233;r&#233;s : Alisa, For Kate i wait, Trepanated Earth, Credit, Life in LA, Creepshow&#8230;

Ariel Pink sur Google image, +son .com, son myspace, son wikipedia, son label, ses dessins.












 :love:


----------



## silvio (5 Juin 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Certes, certes... Mais fors est de reconnaître que celle-ci en particulier agit comme un puissant catalyseur... Faut dire qu'elle agit sur une base assez prompte à polymériser... La Oï et ses divers avatars ont possédé fut un temps les mêmes propriétés... Maintenant, c'est vrai qu'on a tous connu des skins sympas et un peu moins cons que la moyennes...


hum ? 



CouleurSud a dit:


> J'aurais tendance à être d'accord avec PATOCHMAN. Le Métal, c'est un peu, comme disait Hegel, "la nuit où toutes les vaches sont noires"
> 
> Donc, Ladies and Gentlemen, permettez-moi de revenir à l'essentiel :
> 
> LAMF


:love::love::love:



PonkHead a dit:


> [Mode Obelix]
> Non, je ne suis pas gros !!!
> [/mode]
> 
> ...


Farpaitement :mouais:


----------



## la(n)guille (5 Juin 2007)

yvos a dit:


> Bon, même si je pense partager ton avis  , je crois qu'il faut qu'on évite d'avoir ce type de discours de vieux cons, nan? surtout lorsqu'on évoque "la révolte adolescente pour sitcom" en disant qu'un tel copie un tel (à ce compte là, on est pas sorti de l'auberge et n'oublions pas que les âges sont variés ici) et que tel groupe est plus radical et sans concession  qu'un autre.



Et pourquoi on aurait pas des discours de vieux co*ns...
Comme dirait ce refrain de cette magnifique chanson de ce magnifique groupe belge des années 80 - Nations on fire - : "No god, no prophet, no profit, no leader, no master, no way... of life!!!!..."

        

_PS : si quelqu'un a encore une trace de ce groupe, si possible en numerique, qu'il ou elle n'hésite pas a m'envoyer un MP, je lui dirai comment me le glisser en ftp..._


----------



## naas (5 Juin 2007)

la(n)guille a dit:


> ...
> _PS : si quelqu'un a encore une trace de ce groupe, si possible en numerique, qu'il ou elle n'hésite pas a m'envoyer un MP, je lui dirai comment me le glisser en ftp..._


Ca c'est un discours de jeune pirate  :rateau:


----------



## la(n)guille (5 Juin 2007)

naas a dit:


> Ca c'est un discours de jeune pirate  :rateau:



non môssieur, je ne suis pas jeune...

Sinon, j'ai oublié de vous dire que sur les conseils de mon ami (quoique) Lepurfils, j'écoute ça:








et c'est très bon!!!


----------



## yvos (5 Juin 2007)

la(n)guille a dit:


> Apparat - Walls



alors là, excuse moi, mais ils ont vraiment rien inventé du tout. 

..










ya déjà un album qui s'appelle the wall, alors walls, hein, tu vois, heu, pas très inspiré.....remarque, t'étais peut-être pas né :rateau:


----------



## la(n)guille (5 Juin 2007)

yvos a dit:


> alors là, excuse moi, mais ils ont vraiment rien inventé du tout.
> 
> ..
> 
> ...



The wall, the wall...,

c'est pas un album, c'est une _musique de FLIM_...


----------



## naas (5 Juin 2007)

Qui a commenc&#233; l'embrouille ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Juin 2007)

Vieux cons!


----------



## yvos (5 Juin 2007)

bon, sinon, ça va? 


en passant, je suis tombé sur le site de touch'n go records (entre autre, Shellac, Blonde Redhead, Black Heart Procession, Slint, Jesus Lizard, Don Caballero etc...).

Ils ont service de téléchargement: 9,99 $ pour la plupart des albums, soit avec le taux de change, 7 euros...mp3, pas de drm, 256 kbps...

Pour ceux qui utilisent itunes, c'est une bonne alternative (parce que soit c'est introuvable sur itunes, soit c'est 30% moins cher  )


----------



## bobbynountchak (5 Juin 2007)

la(n)guille a dit:


> Et pourquoi on aurait pas des discours de vieux co*ns...



Je suis bien d'accord! 

Je vois pas de raison pour qu'on puisse pas se permettre! 

Les choses sont plus ce qu'elles étaient, voilà tout! 
Et c'était mieux avant.
On parlait d'Impaled Nazarene, Marduk, Immortal, on aurait pu évoquer Napalm Death ou Ratos de Porao (dans un autre genre) : ces gens là savaient faire de la musique! 

Les jeunes d'aujourd'hui, ils veulent faire mieux, plus technique, plus rapide, plus ceci cela, le résultat, c'est quoi?
Ca ressemble à rien!! 
Voilà!

Tiens, regardez moi ce jeune con!!
Il tient ses baguettes comme si elles étaient en cristal, et vas-y que je te fais des petits trucs et des machins sur les cymbales, et que je te fais du contretemps, que je te complique le bouzin...

:mouais:

Mais quoi, mais alors, mais c'est plus du death, ça! 
On va ou?

C'est comme si un guitariste de punk faisait des efforts pour jouer correctement, ça n'a plus aucun sens! C'est ridicule! 

Nan, moi je dis : les gamins qui veulent faire de la musique un peu couillue aujourd'hui, faudrait leur oter 4 cordes aux grattes, 3 à la basse, interdire toute cymbale en plus du charley (à la limite une crash, mais cassée alors) et leur interdire les boules quiès. 

A l'ancienne.
Au moins, on en ferait des hommes, pas des petites lavettes!


----------



## dmo95 (5 Juin 2007)

g koute 2 la hOuse Music !!! (cf. titre modo you can delete )


----------



## naas (5 Juin 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> ...
> A l'ancienne.
> Au moins, on en ferait des hommes, pas des petites lavettes!



ouiaihhh ta raison gaston, blurp tous des cons ces jeunes, de notre temps c'etait pas pareil, je te leur foutrais une bonne guerre à tous ces morveux, 'tain mon verre eugene, l'est vide  



:rateau:


----------



## la(n)guille (5 Juin 2007)

naas a dit:


> ouiaihhh ta raison gaston, blurp tous des cons ces jeunes, de notre temps c'etait pas pareil, je te leur foutrais une bonne guerre à tous ces morveux, 'tain mon verre eugene, l'est vide
> 
> 
> 
> :rateau:



PARFAITEMENT!!!


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2007)




----------



## Mental Maelstrom (5 Juin 2007)

_*Mayhem - Ordo Ad Chao*_






Première écoute un peu déroutante, mais c'est du Mayhem, donc de l'expérimental, comme ils font depuis De Mysteriis Dom Sathanas. Atila a bien fait de remplacer Maniac, les voix sont envoûtantes, et la musique bien lourde ce qui rend l'album assez malsain lors d'une écoute "profonde".

Un très bon cru, je trouve cet album meilleur que Chimera.​


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> blabla de mouchoir



Bon c'est quand qui nous montre de quoi il est capable le blork ?
Il utilise la charleston, les cordes, le micro, les fly ou les bar à bière ?


----------



## ScubaARM (6 Juin 2007)

Remballez, c'est l'heure ... laissez vous porter, merci Richard.
Scub


​


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Juin 2007)

Bonne humeur du midi!!


----------



## teo (6 Juin 2007)

je ne l'avais pas encore écouté le podcast de Jondi & Spesh d'avril: _Loöq Radio - April 13, 2007_

Il est nettement plus péchu que d'habitude, ça fait du bien, je me lassais de 2 zozos de Loöq Radio à la longue et celui me donne envie de continuer à les écouter.

J'espère que celui de mai est aussi bon


----------



## JPTK (6 Juin 2007)

C'est mou mais c'est tout de même fort beau


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Juin 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> C'est mou mais c'est tout de même fort beau



Merci, je en connaissais pas, je sens que je vais aller sur le Store acheter ça, pour continuer mon exploration des chanteurs dépressifs... :love:


----------



## JPTK (6 Juin 2007)

_BIENTÔT DES CHANTEURS RÉPRESSIFS !!_​


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juin 2007)

*All sides*​


----------



## toys (6 Juin 2007)

dub step fm sur le net a chpé s'est une vermeille ce truc


----------



## tirhum (6 Juin 2007)

_Album de 1971..
clic image..._

Free, barré, envoûtant... 'tain de sax !... :love: :love:​


----------



## Grug (6 Juin 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> thembi
> _Album de 1971..
> clic image..._
> 
> Free, barré, envoûtant... 'tain de sax !... :love: :love:​



ho yes, ma découverte du Free vers mes 15 ans
(perso c'etait cet album là :






:love: 

une idée du son ici


----------



## Burzum (6 Juin 2007)

DEATH IN JUNE - Presents Kapo






Death In June presents Kapo ! marque la collaboration de Douglas Pearce avec Richard Leviathan (ex-Strength through joy, actuellement Ostara). Est-ce une unité thématique qui les a fait opter pour ce nom (La tombe croate de la pochette et les nombreux samples de conversation en langues de lEst me font pencher pour cette option) ? Je lignore; en tous cas, musicalement, le style est assez proche de Death In June, de magnifiques et lentes ballades mélancoliques, sombres, hypnotiques (de par leur structure en boucle) pour guitare sèche, violon (magnifiquement utilisé), enrichis de claviers, quelques percussions (Hero gallow, The rat and the eucharist) et de samples . Leur calme apparent est trompeur, les voix presque chuchotées confèrent à lensemble un ton feutré qui na rien de paisible, une tension sous-jacente hante chaque pièce lui conférant à la fois un charme malsain et une profondeur poignante. Cette réédition propose en plus des huit morceaux originaux, de nouvelles versions de chacun dentre eux (à lexception de Lullaby to a ghetto et Hero gallow), Marble cliffs étant une reprise de The rat and the eucharist. Si ces bonus prolongent agréablement le charme vénéneux de cet album, ils napportent à mon sens rien dessentiel, si ce n'est une petite touche plus apocalyptique. Est-ce utile de le préciser ? Comme toutes les dernières rééditions de Death in June, ce cd est servi dans un somptueux digipack.

http://www.gutsofdarkness.com/god/objet.php?objet=3725

[YOUTUBE]bL9p2Ohgu_M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ScubaARM (7 Juin 2007)

Alleez, comme d'hab, remballez, c'est du lourd, cela date un peu mais c'est très efficace, une bonne pêche en toute circonstance. Je peux comprendre qu'on n'aime pas, mais pour les hyperactifs c'est de la bonne ....    



​


----------



## fedo (7 Juin 2007)

ah j'aime beaucoup aussi ST, je conseille aussi _The Art of Rebellion_




plus groovie que celui conseill&#233; par mon aimable pr&#233;decesseur, pi&#232;ce choix AMHA le titre _Monopoly on sorrow_.


----------



## KARL40 (7 Juin 2007)

"The Argument" le dernier album en date de FUGAZI






A découvrir ... Ainsi que les groupes du label DISCHORD.
Une compil "20 years of Dischord" comprenant 3 CD + Livret à un prix punk est sorti il y quelques temps. Essentiellement du hardcore mais que c'est bon !


----------



## fedo (8 Juin 2007)

> "The Argument" le dernier album en date de FUGAZI



ah oui  avec les titres _expectator_ et _furniture_.



> essentiellement du hardcore mais que c'est bon !



perso je dirais plus de la noise façon Washington DC que du hardcore .


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2007)

ScubaARM a dit:


> _Pledge your allegiance_


 


fedo a dit:


> _Pledge your allegiance_


 
Dans mes bras !!!!!!

Deux des meilleurs albums de la période, un groupe (à l'époque) qui tuait sa mère sur scène - l'hippodrome de Vincennes en 89 ou 90, l'Elysées Montmartre - comment j'ai sué ma bière et pété mes restes de cordes vocales là dessus !!!!

Ah la vache...

Parmis les très rares albums, à mon goût, où il n'y a rien à jeter - et pareil que Fedo, la palme à _art of rebellion _plus varié, plus groove, plus inventif que le précédent.

ST ! ST ! ST ! 

(et sans renier les albums précédents qui recèlent des perles comme_ I saw your mummy, possessed to skate, pledge your allegiance, how will i laugh tomorrow, join the army, Human guinea pig_...)

Et voilà, je vais passer la journée à hocher la tête au boulot en marmonant du ST et encore passer pour un dingue auprès de mes collègues...
Merci bien !


----------



## fedo (8 Juin 2007)

perso j'aime aussi _ Suicidal for Life, _et particuli&#232;rement les titres _Don't Give a ****_,  _No ****'n Problem_, _Suicyco Mutha****a_, _No Bullshit_ et  _I Wouldn't Mind.






_l'ambiance g&#233;n&#233;rale de l'album est plus dure que le pr&#233;c&#233;dent que j'&#233;voquais plus haut, les guitares plus asserr&#233;es.



> un groupe (&#224; l'&#233;poque) qui tuait sa m&#232;re sur sc&#232;ne


vu aussi en concert, terrible.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2007)

fedo a dit:


> perso j'aime aussi _Suicidal for Life, _et particulièrement les titres _Don't Give a ****_, _No ****'n Problem_, _Suicyco Mutha****a_, _No Bullshit_ et _I Wouldn't Mind._
> _
> 
> 
> ...


Le titre No ****ing problem, ok, vraiment bien - je n'ai pas accroché sur le reste de l'album. Trop linéaire, trop compact, trop uniforme...
A l'époque, entre Infectious, ST et la carrière solo de Mike Muir, ils ont trop voulu avoir un groupe par genre musical alors que, justement, ce qui faisait la force de Art of rebellion c'était ce mélange trash/punk/groove/d'autres trucs...
D'ailleurs, ce n'est pas à ce moment là que Trujilo est parti ?


----------



## jphg (8 Juin 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Tiens, regardez moi ce jeune con!!
> Il tient ses baguettes comme si elles étaient en cristal, et vas-y que je te fais des petits trucs et des machins sur les cymbales, et que je te fais du contretemps, que je te complique le bouzin...



pas familier du genre, mais j'adore ! waou ! (j'adore le démarrage)
j'aimerais bien trouver un gars qui fasse de la jungle avec de vrais instrus aussi pour voir
(edit : remarque, ya le soutien de la grosse guitare aussi derrière)

edit2 : de liens en liens, qq autres trucs en batterie (presque)


----------



## teo (8 Juin 2007)

Plus orienté dance music que _The Orb's Adventures Beyond The Ultraworld_, la double compilation _U.F.Off (The best of The Orb)_: c'est des remixes, pas les versions originales.

_A huge evergrowing pulsating brain that rules from the centre of the ultraworld_ le premier morceau, c'est 8 mn sautillant, plein de vie, de samples et de boucles. A écouter un matin léger ou en fin de soirée, un peu entamé, pour s'endormir en regardant le ciel... 
*Oh my God ! It's full of stars !*
Ambiant, dub, dance



​
_Je découvre une version Deluxe exclusive du Adventures sur le  iTunes Music Store UK; à quand la disponibilité mondiale ? Only aac, No CD _


----------



## fedo (8 Juin 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> D'ailleurs, ce n'est pas à ce moment là que Trujilo est parti ?



si mais Robert avait désormais sa notoriété acquise grace à _ST_ et _Infectious Grooves_...
il est donc devenu freelance un moment pour se faire du blé... et aujourd'hui il est freelance chez _Metallica ._


----------



## CouleurSud (8 Juin 2007)

Jeunesse insouciante, vous qui écoutez avec raison (et passion) les grands ST, vous souvenez-vous qu'à la même époque il y avait aussi :


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2007)

*1977*

[YOUTUBE]2XQCfk69tFI[/YOUTUBE]



*2006*







:style: :style: :style:​


----------



## fedo (8 Juin 2007)

> Jeunesse insouciante, vous qui &#233;coutez avec raison (et passion) les grands ST, vous souvenez-vous qu'&#224; la m&#234;me &#233;poque il y avait aussi : Jane's addiction


ah sacr&#233; Perry Farrell, grand amateur d'une poudre blanche qu'on fait fondre.
Par ailleurs, c'est pas lui qui avait initi&#233; le Lollapalooza Festival ?


----------



## CouleurSud (8 Juin 2007)

wormeyes a dit:


> *1977*
> 
> [youtube]2XQCfk69tFI[/youtube]
> 
> ...





A mon grand dam, je suis oblig&#233; d'avouer qu'&#224; l'&#233;poque j'ai pr&#233;f&#233;r&#233; ce disque aux l&#233;gendes Pistols, Clash et Jam, ce qui est tout dire, tant j'ai us&#233;, par exemple, _In the city_. Tous les morceaux de _Stranded _sont indispensables. Pas une faiblesse. Rien que du pur &#233;merveillement. _Eternally Yours_ (1978) est tout aussi remarquable. Quant &#224; _Prehistoric Sounds _(1979) avec sa pochette &#224; la J.G. Ballard, c'est peut &#234;tre le plus abouti des Saints. Un disque &#224; l'ambiance de fin du monde, sombre et d&#233;sesp&#233;r&#233;. 

Commence alors une p&#233;riode difficile pour Chris Bailey, malgr&#233; sa collaboration avec New Rose (_The Monkey Puzzle_). Je l'ai vu, bien atteint, en 1982. 200 spectateurs (et encore, en comptant des gens qui &#233;taient rentr&#233;s pour se r&#233;chauffer et boire une bi&#232;re). Pourtant la magie &#233;tait toujours l&#224;.  Je me suis arr&#234;t&#233; &#224; _Everybody Knows the Monkey (1998).


(_bon, donc tout &#231;a pour dire que je vais aller &#233;couter_ Imperious Delirium)
_


----------



## JPTK (8 Juin 2007)

fedo a dit:


> ah sacré Perry Farrell, grand amateur d'une poudre blanche qu'on fait fondre.
> Par ailleurs, c'est pas lui qui avait initié le Lollapalooza Festival ?



Si si en effet, il me semble, un grand groupe, vraiment unique avec une identité forte et de très bons musiciens, à écouter en parallèle avec Porno for Pyros évidemment


----------



## cbbastopolo (8 Juin 2007)

CouleurSud a dit:


> wormeyes a dit:
> 
> 
> > *1977*
> ...



+ 100000


----------



## yvos (8 Juin 2007)

Miam :love:


----------



## IceandFire (8 Juin 2007)

The Saints...groupe australien non ?


----------



## fedo (8 Juin 2007)

yvos a dit:


> Primus
> 
> Miam :love:



on parlait deu bassiste Robert Trujillo avec _ST_ et _Infectious Grooves _(d'ailleurs je crois qu'il fait bassiste pour un album solo de d'un mec de _Venom_ ou de _Judas Priest_ entre temps...).
Mais Les Claypool de _Primus_ c'est tr&#232;s tr&#232;s tr&#232;s fort aussi.


----------



## bobbynountchak (8 Juin 2007)

fedo a dit:


> Mais Les Claypool de _Primus_ c'est très très très fort aussi.



carrément...
Perso j'ai beaucoup écouté l'album ou il y avait "Wynona's big brown beaver", je me souviens plus de son nom. 

Les 3 musiciens de Primus sont des monuments de toute façon.
En live, le batteur jouait sur un tabouret monté sur vérin hydraulique relié à l'ampli basse, c'est le seul exemple que j'aie eu de cette technique...
je sais pas si il le fait toujours.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (8 Juin 2007)

IceandFire a dit:


> The Saints...groupe australien non ?



Tout à fait, mon petite Glacéfeu ; tout à fait...


----------



## tirhum (8 Juin 2007)

Bonne zik, tout &#231;a... 
&#199;a me rappelle qu'il faut que je me souvienne quel est l'en... qui m'a piqu&#233; mes disques de No Means No.... 


:love:


----------



## naas (8 Juin 2007)

IceandFire a dit:


> The Saints...groupe australien non ?



Si tu veux plus d'informations, interviews, musiques, je te conseille le podcast d'annie de marseille
meltinpod, c'est une fan des saints


----------



## CouleurSud (8 Juin 2007)

IceandFire a dit:


> The Saints...groupe australien non ?



Tout à fait, un peu comme les Bee Gees 

A deux ou trois différences près (qui comptent quand même)


----------



## naas (8 Juin 2007)

Ah non les bee gees c'est un groupe de filles


----------



## CouleurSud (8 Juin 2007)

naas a dit:


> Ah non les bee gees c'est un groupe de filles



Ce que je voulais dire par "à deux ou trois différences près"


----------



## CouleurSud (8 Juin 2007)

fedo a dit:


> ah sacr&#233; Perry Farrell, grand amateur d'une poudre blanche qu'on fait fondre.
> Par ailleurs, c'est pas lui qui avait initi&#233; le Lollapalooza Festival ?



Exact, pour le Lollapalooza. En 91. Apr&#232;s, vers 96, il s'est embrouill&#233; avec ses potes pour des raison obscures (si, d'un coup, je me souviens, il en avait marre de voir des "grosses pointures" de l'&#233;poque truster son petit jouet. Je ne cite personne )

Sinon, pour le truc blanc qui fond, je crois que tu as tout bon


----------



## fedo (8 Juin 2007)

> Sinon, pour le truc blanc qui fond, je crois que tu as tout bon



ça j'étais sûr. mais le dernier album en date de _Jane's addiction_, _Strays






_je le trouve très bon (malgré la pochette faute de goût), commercial certes mais bon.


----------



## bompi (9 Juin 2007)

teo a dit:


> Plus orienté dance music que _The Orb's Adventures Beyond The Ultraworld_, la double compilation _U.F.Off (The best of The Orb)_: c'est des remixes, pas les versions originales.
> 
> _A huge evergrowing pulsating brain that rules from the centre of the ultraworld_ le premier morceau, c'est 8 mn sautillant, plein de vie, de samples et de boucles. A écouter un matin léger ou en fin de soirée, un peu entamé, pour s'endormir en regardant le ciel...
> *Oh my God ! It's full of stars !*
> ...


Bin oui, c'est dommage.
Sinon : je te plussoie dans ton choix. Je ne remercierai jamais assez la personne qui m'a orienté vers le premier The Orb, peu après sa sortie. Ah ! les nuits à écouter Rickie Lee Jones, les avions qui passent et les étoiles qui scintillent.

NB : c'est connu : en scintillant, les étoiles produisent de délicieuses ondes sonores ...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Juin 2007)

naas a dit:


> Ah non les bee gees c'est un groupe de filles



Mais non... Ils ont des  poils qui d&#233;passent de la chemise...


----------



## IceandFire (9 Juin 2007)

alors c'est bien &#231;a, je les aient shoot&#233;s ces messieurs :love:


----------



## Redoch (9 Juin 2007)

Primus Les claypool.... 
Des petits gars de Bordeaux quiu sont bien délirent:
http://www.myspace.com/carabine


----------



## SirG (9 Juin 2007)

Ice Ages - This Killing Emptiness


----------



## Mobyduck (9 Juin 2007)

*The Cinematics* - A Strange Education 






Que dire, c'est vraiment sympa je trouve. Un petit goût de Bloc Party...et de Coldplay par certains côtés. Bref, un groupe "made in GB" des plus fréquentable.

Le site officiel.

Sur MySpace.

Et en bonus ma favorite de l'album: Rise & Fall en live.


----------



## naas (9 Juin 2007)

C'est marrant comme le ecossais peuvent chanter sans accent, parce que pour ce qui est le parler, c'est pas mais alors pas la m&#234;me chose :sick:  

bon je trouve pas de lumi&#232;re d'originalit&#233; dans les cinematics, je suis peut &#234;tre un peu dur mais franchement je trouve pas.


----------



## Mobyduck (10 Juin 2007)

Sûr qu'il ne se distingue pas particulièrement de la "nouvelle génération", mais comme je l'ai dis, c'est sympa. Ca s'écoute sans déplaisir. Et puis certains morceaux sont vraiment réussis, je pense en particulier à _Rise & Fall_, _Human_ ou encore _Maybe Someday_ et _Home_ (entièrement à la gratte sèche...ça ressemble un peu à du Jeff Buckley). 

Assurément pas le groupe de l'année, mais loin d'être le plus mauvais à mon avis.


----------



## ScubaARM (10 Juin 2007)

Revival !? 


​


----------



## CouleurSud (10 Juin 2007)

Dans le même style, plus tard, mais tout oublié, il y avait aussi :


----------



## NED (11 Juin 2007)

Pour les amateurs de Jazz Entre la fusion et le classique :
Un petit voyage musical :






Pour peindre c'est top !


----------



## jphg (11 Juin 2007)

la(n)guille a dit:


> Sinon, j'ai oublié de vous dire que sur les conseils de mon ami (quoique) Lepurfils, j'écoute ça: [Apparat-Walls]



en recherche sur Apparat, je suis tombé sur un presque homonyme : Apparat Organ Quartet genre  : analog organ rock, très bon !
voir et écouter ici


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2007)

jphg a dit:


> en recherche sur Apparat, je suis tombé sur un presque homonyme : Apparat Organ Quartet genre  : analog organ rock, très bon !
> voir et écouter ici



c'est un des projets de Jóhann Jóhannsson


----------



## bompi (11 Juin 2007)

Je viens de r&#233;&#233;couter At the Center de *Meat Beat Manifesto*. C'est un disque assez tranquille, toujours assez bruitiste, une sorte d'improbable industriel _jazzy_ (avec fl&#251;tem, qui plus est). C'est assez original voire peut-&#234;tre hardi mais toujours tr&#232;s ais&#233;ment &#233;coutable. En bref, bien difficile &#224; cerner. Autant y jeter une oreille, donc.




Ensuite, c'est Closed Circuit de *Electronic Eye*, un des fort nombreux pseudonymes de *Richard H. Kirk*. Ce double album est superbe, tr&#232;s cool et &#224; peine oppressant par endroit. De l'electronica pur jus comme je l'aime. Bref, un de mes pr&#233;f&#233;r&#233;s du monsieur.


----------



## teo (11 Juin 2007)

Merci pour le lien jphg 


Nathan Fake et Drowning In A Sea Of Love

Un album d'ambiance, plus que de morceaux pour danser. _The sky was pink_ est un beau morceau, mais il faut se tourner vers le remix de James Holden pour danser dessus (il est excellent).
Cet album est un voyage, un songe éveillé et tranquille, émerveillé et plein de vie, de sons travaillés, de plages à fouler. Un très bel album de 2006.


----------



## jphg (11 Juin 2007)

teo a dit:


> mais il faut se tourner vers le remix de James Holden pour danser dessus (il est excellent).



yeah yeah yeah !!  

il me fait penser &#224; Petter, dans le genre : Some Polyphony






chez Juno


----------



## silvio (11 Juin 2007)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Dans le m&#234;me style, plus tard, mais tout oubli&#233;, il y avait aussi :
> 
> Ici une photo des Bleck Crowes



ouaisssssssss :love:
vu deux fois &#224; l'Elys&#233;e Montmartre pour les deux premiers albums


----------



## bompi (11 Juin 2007)

teo a dit:


> Merci pour le lien jphg
> 
> 
> Nathan Fake et Drowning In A Sea Of Love
> ...


Repris dans Fear and Loathing 2, _magnifique_ mix de *Luke Slater* (surtout le premier CD).


----------



## Burzum (11 Juin 2007)

Bob MARLEY - War :

Until the philosophy which hold one race superior
And another
Inferior
Is finally
And permanently
Discredited
And abandoned -
Everywhere is war -
Me say war.

That until there no longer
First class and second class citizens of any nation
Until the colour of a mans skin
Is of no more significance than the colour of his eyes -
Me say war.

That until the basic human rights
Are equally guaranteed to all,
Without regard to race -
Dis a war.

That until that day
The dream of lasting peace,
World citizenship
Rule of international morality
Will remain in but a fleeting illusion to be pursued,
But never attained -
Now everywhere is war - war.

And until the ignoble and unhappy regimes
That hold our brothers in angola,
In mozambique,
South africa
Sub-human bondage
Have been toppled,
Utterly destroyed -
Well, everywhere is war -
Me say war.

War in the east,
War in the west,
War up north,
War down south -
War - war -
Rumours of war.
And until that day,
The african continent
Will not know peace,
We africans will fight - we find it necessary -
And we know we shall win
As we are confident
In the victory

Of good over evil -
Good over evil, yeah!
Good over evil -
Good over evil, yeah!
Good over evil -
Good over evil, yeah! /fadeout/

[YOUTUBE]fwd_aqvDqZM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## la(n)guille (11 Juin 2007)

le remarquable, l'in&#233;narable :







c'est beau, c'est juste, et &#231;a faisait longtemps que je ne l'avais pas &#233;cout&#233;, et je crois qu'il faut y revenir pour appr&#233;cier de mieux en mieux...


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Juin 2007)

Je me demandais derni&#232;rement ce qu'&#233;tait devenu Black, qui nous avait sorti le tr&#232;s joli "Wonderful life" en 87.
Apr&#232;s 3 albums, plus rien...

eh bien si! Il a simplement repris son nom et continu&#233; une carri&#232;re plus discr&#232;te, mais toujours dans ce style m&#233;lancolique que j'aime tant, comme vous devez commencer &#224; le savoir.

Bref, apr&#232;s un &#233;change sympathique avec son manager via myspace, j'ai d&#233;got&#233; un des albums du bonhomme.

J'adore.


----------



## IceandFire (12 Juin 2007)

bon Fab tu viens quand ?


----------



## KARL40 (12 Juin 2007)

Burzum a dit:


>



On insistera jamais assez sur tout ce qu'une petite île a pu apporter à la musique ....

Puisque la musique se lit également, j'en profite pour (re)parler de ce livre qui raconte à merveille la Jamaïque. Des premiers "sound system" au "dance hall" avec en toile de fond l'histoire de cette île.
Cela se lit comme un roman ....


----------



## mademoisellecha (12 Juin 2007)

​


----------



## KARL40 (12 Juin 2007)

Sinon, personne pour le dernier QUEENS OF THE STONE AGE et sa pochette .... disons .... &#233;trange ! Je n'aurais pas le temps de le prendre avant ce samedi ...... 

Perso, l&#224;, c'est les vilains SEX PISTOLS 






Et leur bootleg "No Future UK ?" (paru sous le nom de "Spunk" en septembre 1977)


Et une petite vid&#233;o de quelqu'un de tr&#232;s connu en France ...


----------



## Aurélie85 (12 Juin 2007)

[YOUTUBE]LgjRq8wfeGQ[/YOUTUBE]​
ben quoi? C'est ce que je suis en train d'écouter. Et alors?


----------



## KARL40 (12 Juin 2007)

[&#8230;] Pas tr&#232;s malin. Tant pis.


----------



## fedo (12 Juin 2007)

> *Laroche Valmont *ben quoi? C'est ce que je suis en train d'&#233;couter. Et alors?


excellent, je ne me souvenais plus du nom du responsable .

bon sinon d'apr&#232;s ce que j'en ai entendu pour l'instant, le nouveau QOSTA n'est pas mal du tout 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



on sent que Chris Goss est &#224; la prod...


----------



## macinside (12 Juin 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]louseur[/YOUTUBE]​
> ben quoi? C'est ce que je suis en train d'écouter. Et alors?



a tiens, il était pas en tole lui ?


----------



## cbbastopolo (13 Juin 2007)

KARL40 a dit:


> On insistera jamais assez sur tout ce qu'une petite &#238;le a pu apporter &#224; la musique ....
> 
> Puisque la musique se lit &#233;galement, j'en profite pour (re)parler de ce livre qui raconte &#224; merveille la Jama&#239;que. Des premiers "sound system" au "dance hall" avec en toile de fond l'histoire de cette &#238;le.
> Cela se lit comme un roman ....


j'insiste aussi  ceci est un TRES bon livre  ,   

( pour moi et c'est loin d'&#234;tre le seul label...) ...  Studio One  =  pur bonheur



( clic...exemple list d' artistes  )

  & Clap Your Hands Say Yeah!!!


----------



## Souvaroff (13 Juin 2007)

:love: :love:


----------



## Aurélie85 (13 Juin 2007)

macinside a dit:


> a tiens, il était pas en tole lui ?



vu son look, ça se comprendrait.


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Juin 2007)

[YOUTUBE]izlsX4qLJcs[/YOUTUBE]


:love: :love: :love:


----------



## richard-deux (13 Juin 2007)

En ce moment je viens de faire un petit tour dans les cartons où mes cd sont entreposés et j'ai retrouver l'album 'Low Estate" des 16 Horsepower.  






C'est excellent.
Dommage que le groupe ait splitté.


----------



## macarel (13 Juin 2007)

richarddeux a dit:


> En ce moment je viens de faire un petit tour dans les cartons où mes cd sont entreposés et j'ai retrouver l'album 'Low Estate" des 16 Horsepower.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tiens, je ne connaissais pas celui là, je connais que "16 Tons", pas mal, faut pas l'écouter trop souvent quandmême


----------



## F118I4 (13 Juin 2007)

Je viens de réécouter Fatboy Slim "You've Come A Long Way, Baby" (1998) c' est vraiment du bon son!





Je suis tombé sur un mix du générique de "La Petite Maison Dans La Prairie"  de DJ Gero , vidéo faite par Sofarida.

[dm]23ukUXpRVaczx8fqe[/dm]


----------



## Burzum (13 Juin 2007)

PIL, le groupe qui donne presque une légitimité artistique au guignolesque Johnny Rotten...
Ce disque, c'est presque l'anti-Sex Pistols par excellence, presque trop pour certains...
Et pourtant... Le son 'alternatif' des années 80 est là, se repaissant tranquillement des restes encore chauds du punk anglais.
Le son est crade, les riffs tournent en boucle façon 'samples' avant l'heure, Lydon scande ses brûlots naïfs comme un télé-évangéliste sur des rythmes très 'spoken words'... On ne retrouvera du punk que l'aigreur du verbe et de la musique.
Le "Theme", une intro que Sonic Youth n'aurait pas renié, donne le ton... On pense à "Endeless Nameless" si on aime les raccourcis douteux...
"Religion I" et "Religion II" sont au centre de l'album, principale cible des attaques politiques du groupe, avec son fameux riff 'loopé' et son texte répété en litanie post-punk.
On sort la tête des eaux glauques et dépressives avec les morceaux suivants: "Annalisa" et sa rythmique sautillante, "Public Image", "Low Life", "Attack" éclairent un peu par leurs sonorités la noirceur initiale du disque, et ne sont pas sans évoquer les (quelques) grandes (mais courtes) heures (minutes ?) des Sex Pistols...
Enfin, "Fodderstompf" enfonce le clou avant-gardiste en louchant vers la musique synthétique (boîte à rythme et phrasé 'rap'...)
Un album novateur à l'époque, plutôt confidentiel, mais certainement un des plus abordable du groupe, dont l'influence est encore palpable aujourd'hui. Indispensable.

http://www.xsilence.net/disque-4158.htm

[YOUTUBE]KpWJRNuLHmM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## IceandFire (13 Juin 2007)

l'int&#233;grale de Morrissey :love:  Teo .....


----------



## Nobody (13 Juin 2007)

Burzum a dit:


>



Et puis la petite note sur la pochette intérieure:
"This album jacket is great for cleaning herb".

Héhéhé... Fallait oser.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2007)

[YOUTUBE]a16npD5Ce8Q[/YOUTUBE]​
Le charme «miami» des 80's. 
Patron, tu me refait une double mesc tequilla  !  :rateau: :love:


----------



## ScubaARM (13 Juin 2007)

Rien de tel au moment du dodo.
Bonne nuit,
Scub


​


----------



## fedo (14 Juin 2007)

richarddeux a dit:


> En ce moment je viens de faire un petit tour dans les cartons o&#249; mes cd sont entrepos&#233;s et j'ai retrouver l'album 'Low Estate" des 16 Horsepower.



perso j'ai aussi _ Sackcloth 'n' Ashes_





et _ Secret South 
_





bref j'aime beaucoup 16 HP. Il faut pr&#233;ciser qu'on a vraiment l'impression de traverser de le far west en &#233;coutant ces albums. Il faut pr&#233;ciser &#233;galement qu'il y avait 2 fran&#231;ais dans le groupe et qu'auparavant ils faisaient de la musique de film (et &#231;a s'entend).
David Eug&#232;ne Edwards sur sc&#232;ne arrivait &#224; envouter tout le public.

d'ailleurs, il continue en solo avec son projet _Woven Hand_, dans la m&#234;me veine musicale habit&#233;e.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2007)

fedo a dit:


> perso j'ai aussi _ Sackcloth 'n' Ashes_
> 
> et _ Secret South
> _
> ...




Les 2 français, deux ex-Passion Fodder avant d'être deux ex-16 Horsepower, sont en préparation d'un nouvel album de Lilium (projet parrallèle à 16 Horsepower avant que le groupe ne se sépare) sur lequel collaborera entre autres le batteur Thomas Belhom (ex Amor Belhom Duo, collaborations avec Calexico, Stuart Stapples, RED, ...)

Celui-ci a sorti, il y a une paire de mois, _Cheval Oblique_





Un très bel album


----------



## jphg (14 Juin 2007)

wormeyes a dit:


> Le charme &#171;miami&#187; des 80's.
> Patron, tu me refait une double mesc tequilla  !



[YOUTUBE]b4A50EHwCjY[/YOUTUBE]


"Come on , shake your body baby, do the conga
I know you can't control yourself any longer
Come on , shake your body baby, do the conga
I know you can't control yourself any longer"


----------



## fedo (14 Juin 2007)

> Les 2 français, deux ex-Passion Fodder avant d'être deux ex-16 Horsepower, sont en préparation d'un nouvel album de Lilium



je préfère _Woven Hand_ à _Lilium_, j'accroche pas trop malgré de très bons titres.


----------



## patlek (14 Juin 2007)

Cuba..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LcxZXxlOFx8

En musique impérissable: Cachao, les master sessions 1 et 2

Extrait ecoutable:

http://www.amazon.com/Master-Sessions-Vol-1-Cachao/dp/B000002A5A/ref=m_art_pr_1/103-8023547-5853454


----------



## Ed_the_Head (14 Juin 2007)

Je bloque sur le dernier album de la Rumeur, Du cur à l'outrage. 






Un petit portrait libé pour avoir une petite idée?


----------



## ScubaARM (14 Juin 2007)

Je viens de découvrir sur les conseils d'une amie .... du bon (surprenant) et du moins bon (bizarre).
Bonne nuit,
Scub


​


----------



## Redoch (15 Juin 2007)

Leur dernier album est pas mal non plus; sur leur site on trouve aussi des live à télécharger.
Voilà le lien pour écouter Nude for Love:http://www.bumcello.com/player.php?idAlbum=nude
Le dernier album: http://www.bumcello.com/player.php?idAlbum=animal
Et leur site: http://www.bumcello.com


----------



## teo (15 Juin 2007)

dans mes divagations éclectiques je me régale à nouveau d'un best of  Tammy Wynette et George Jones :rateau: 

J'ai réellement découvert la dame _(admirez le look dans la video si dessous)_ avec la BO de Sordid Lives (très cool _petit_ film, pas sorti en France il me semble), avec un clin d'oeil à KLF (si si _Justified & Ancient_, c'est avec elle), c'est assez amusant et pas si léger que ça, comme pas mal de vieux trucs, plutôt bien foutu. C'est quand même elle qui a co-écrit et interprété un gros tube de 1969, maintenant le si repris et si classique "Stand by your man".
Si le genre surprend, j'apprécie, un gars comme Bright Eyes ( Conor Oberst :love m'avait ouvert les oreilles sur ces ambiances très roots américaines (et tout aussi doux amer), si je prend la route un jour, la country sera une bande son obligatoire pour aller vers l'ouest 







[YOUTUBE]DwBirf4BWew[/YOUTUBE]


Yeeeeeehaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa !


----------



## Max London (15 Juin 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Je bloque sur le dernier album de la Rumeur, Du cur à l'outrage.
> 
> Un petit portrait libé pour avoir une petite idée?



Hmm, je viens d'en écouter une: J'ai bien aimé leur flow, le vocabulaire utilisé, recherché, mais bon le côté déjà vu du "Ouais la banlieue galère, les flics sont pourris et **** l'état" ça devient un peu navrant.


----------



## spud34 (15 Juin 2007)

Misstrip: a ticket to death


----------



## Schillier21 (15 Juin 2007)

LYNYRD SKYNYRD

SWEET HOME ALABAMA

trop du bon vieux rock sudiste

[youtube]RHsDa9_HSlA[/youtube]


----------



## la(n)guille (15 Juin 2007)

et c'est pas mal...







Quelque innovations sans révolution, c'est pas mal, c'est parfois pêchu, souvent amusant.
Bref, j'aime!


----------



## IceandFire (15 Juin 2007)

par contre la pochette...


----------



## cbbastopolo (15 Juin 2007)

les chemicals bros , ha ouais tiens , faut que je l'ecoute celui l&#224; 



> par IceandFire:
> par contre la pochette...


t'es dur l&#224;  moi je la trouve pas mal du tout .

dans un registre assez &#233;loign&#233; , *Neko Case* ( lien youtube et encore ici )
une chanteuse country , avec une voix , mais alors une voix ....



 ( <site )

j'ai eu la chance de la voire une fois en concert ( et avec les sadies comme backing band ...ndrl ) je ne m'en suis toujours pas remis


----------



## Mobyduck (15 Juin 2007)

*Bon Jovi* - Lost Highway







Découvert ce matin par hasard. Un album qui "rock's" bien, même si, à titre personnel, je le trouve moins inspiré que Crush ou New Jersey (mon préféré). M'enfin, j'avoue l'avoir écouté avec un bonheur certain...pour ne pas dire un certain bonheur.  

Petit extrait: (You Want To) Make A Memory

Le site officiel.


----------



## ScubaARM (15 Juin 2007)

Alors allons y pour le best of, tout y est dont les fameuses ballades :
Always, I'll be there for you, Bed of roses ...
Bonne nuit,
Scub


​


----------



## Souvaroff (15 Juin 2007)

*Ecoutons la Musique, Au Dela de Nos Reves, laissons nous emporter&#8230;
*








:love: :love: :love: ​


----------



## maousse (16 Juin 2007)

cbbastopolo a dit:


> dans un registre assez éloigné , *Neko Case*


avec les new pornographers, ça tient vraiment la route aussi 

Toujours dans la musique country, Jenny Lewis (voix de Rilo Kiley, sinon) :
[YOUTUBE]D9EheZ_bots[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (16 Juin 2007)

la(n)guille a dit:


> et c'est pas mal...
> Bref, j'aime!




*De la crotte*
en barre oui !


----------



## richard-deux (16 Juin 2007)

fedo a dit:


> bref j'aime beaucoup 16 HP. Il faut préciser qu'on a vraiment l'impression de traverser de le far west en écoutant ces albums. Il faut préciser également qu'il y avait 2 français dans le groupe et qu'auparavant ils faisaient de la musique de film (et ça s'entend).
> David Eugène Edwards sur scène arrivait à envouter tout le public.
> 
> d'ailleurs, il continue en solo avec son projet _Woven Hand_, dans la même veine musicale habitée.



J'ai toute la discographie des 16 HP et aussi celle de Woven Hand.
Il y a quelques similitudes entre les 2 groupes même si la sensation "far West" est moins marquée.


----------



## ScubaARM (16 Juin 2007)

Vous voulez du Far West, alors courts après moi Shérif et faits moi peur.... 


​


----------



## fedo (16 Juin 2007)

entre _Jesus Lizard_ et _Less Savy Fav_, _These arms are snakes





_l'album de 2006, _Easter_, est une très belle réussite (malgré la pochette).


----------



## Aurélie85 (17 Juin 2007)

Le soleil brille, les enfants jouent au ballon dans la cour, les vieux, aux fenêtre engueulent les enfants jouant dans la cour, parce que ça fait du bruit. Tout une ambiance, Cuba quoi. Manque plus que le cigare.


----------



## tirhum (17 Juin 2007)

_Nada..._


----------



## Aurélie85 (17 Juin 2007)

_en fait non rien_


----------



## Schillier21 (17 Juin 2007)

La vidéo de lancement du dernier album des "Queens of The Stone Age"

ça veut strictement rien dire mais l'album est bien.

http://link.brightcove.com/services/link/bcpid979189011/bclid987243607/bctid978988209


----------



## Schillier21 (17 Juin 2007)

Je sais pas si quelqu'un en a déjà parlé..

et même si c'est c'est le cas ça fait rien 

NADA SURF 

ou un réveil en douceur le matin

du bon rock tranquillou 

Et ouai ya pas que le gros métal dans la vie                                 lol

[youtube]EXRLUeVXpMA[/youtube]


----------



## Bassman (17 Juin 2007)

Un de plus dans leur grande discographie :







Le dernier Dream Theater, une perle de m&#233;tal progressif, avec encore un niveau technique accru, une pr&#233;cision suisse, mais au service de la m&#233;lodie, ce qu'ils n'ont pas toujours fait.
Cet album est plus m&#233;tal que le pr&#233;c&#233;dent dans sa globalit&#233;.

Un morceau particuli&#232;rement heavy, "The Dark Eternal Night", le plus lourd qu'ils n'aient jamais fait.

Un autre morceau sous forme de ballade, qui se rapproche pas mal de l'atmosphere de "Set the Controls for the Heart of the Sun" des Pink Floyd sur leur 2eme album 

Bref, pour moi toujours un plaisir, un ch'tit plus a la chanson "Forsaken".
Et dans la version Sp&#233;ciale, un DVD pour suivre l'enregistrement de l'album. Avec Portnoy a la cam&#233;ra. Cette vid&#233;o est g&#233;niale et montre vraiment le process d'&#233;criture, composition et enregistrement du groupe. Et puis mettre des images sur une technique extraterrestre, c'est top.


Bref je recommande vraiment ce dernier opus de progressif, car c'est une perle.


----------



## ScubaARM (17 Juin 2007)

Beaucoup ont dû oublier, faut dire que cela date un peu, cela passait sur ouifm il y a plus de 10 ans, sacrée Dolly, "comment taire" était le tube de cet l'album bien sympathique. 
Difficile de passer après l'excellente suggestion de bassman. 
Scub



​


----------



## StJohnPerse (17 Juin 2007)

:love: :love: :love:


----------



## IceandFire (17 Juin 2007)

La grande classe..:king: :style:


----------



## CouleurSud (17 Juin 2007)

wormeyes a dit:


> *All sides*​





Magnifique, comme l'arbre de Mondrian qui renonce peu à peu à toute attache au réel sensible

Mais qui sont-ils pour explorer ainsi des territoires improbables ?

Rien trouvé, malgré mes recherches


----------



## Schillier21 (17 Juin 2007)

C'est peut être pas sa meilleur chanson mais il assure côté technique!!

[youtube]Bcb5TZKewZE[/youtube]

du bon Patrick Rondat.

Pour ceux qui aiment la technique plus que tout


----------



## bobbynountchak (17 Juin 2007)

Schillier21 a dit:


> Pour ceux qui aiment la technique plus que tout



Pour ceux qui n'aiment QUE la technique, plut&#244;t, non? 

Vach'te elle pue les ann&#233;es 80 cette vid&#233;o.

Quitte &#224; faire dans le technique, chaipas moi, Zappa, Magma, Uzeb, on est encore dans le musical, mais l&#224;, les Rondat, Malmsteen et consorts, merci. 
Trop de heros tue la guitare, moi j'dis.


----------



## Schillier21 (17 Juin 2007)

C'est vrai mais faut pas oublier que c'est de la que nous vient tout le rock actuel!!

Ce week-end y'avait le Greenfield festival a Interlaken (CH) !!!

Une affiche de fou et trois jours de concerts!!!!

trop de la chance ceux qui pouvaient y aller!!!

25'000 personnes et une ambiance d'enfer!

http://www.greenfieldfestival.ch/intro/index.php

le site est en allemand mais ya tous les groupes

fans de rock et de métal: allez voir ce que vous avez loupé!!


----------



## maousse (17 Juin 2007)

Schillier21 a dit:


> C'est vrai mais faut pas oublier que c'est de la que nous vient tout le rock actuel!!


oui, il fallait sans doute passer par là eek: ) pour se dire qu'il valait mieux faire demi-tour et contourner l'obstacle pour retourner à quelquechose d'écoutable.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2007)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Magnifique, comme l'arbre de Mondrian qui renonce peu &#224; peu &#224; toute attache au r&#233;el sensible
> 
> Mais qui sont-ils pour explorer ainsi des territoires improbables ?
> 
> Rien trouv&#233;, malgr&#233; mes recherches










Nina Kernicke. Un peu plus sur elle *ici*.

C'est vrai que &#171;*vela*&#187; avec son c&#244;t&#233; binaire et ses bribes de guitares satur&#233;es, ...........   :love: 


L&#224; maintenant, *November*, la rencontre entre Bernard Trontin, batteur des Young Gods, et Simon Jones, chanteur d'And also the trees.






Un ou deux titres en &#233;coute* ici*.

Parfait pour mes dimanches soir.


----------



## fedo (17 Juin 2007)

> Quitte &#224; faire dans le technique, chaipas moi, Zappa, Magma, Uzeb, on est encore dans le musical, mais l&#224;, les Rondat, Malmsteen et consorts, merci.
> Trop de heros tue la guitare, moi j'dis.


Malmsteen c'est effroyablement ennuyeux:sleep:, la technique pour la technique c'est archi lourd.
dans le genre _G3_ est assez top boring &#224; mon go&#251;t.

pour se reposer le dimanche, un coup de Bathyscaphe,





du post rock instrumental tellement bien foutu qu'on croirait qu'ils sont canadiens, mais non, fran&#231;ais ils sont mes amis.

d'ailleurs je vous mets un lien pour t&#233;l&#233;charger 2 titres de l'album en toute l&#233;galit&#233; (ratez pas &#231;a les 2 titres en question sont excellents).


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Juin 2007)

*THE CRAMPS!!!
THE CRAMPS!!!
THE CRAAAAAAAMPS!!!!!!
AUCUNE RAISON À ÇA...
JUSTE QUE C'EST LE 
MEILLEUR GROUPE DE ROCK'N'ROLL
DE TOUS LES TEMPS
IL N'Y A QUE LES PEINE
À JOUIR QUI NE PEUVENT PAS CAPTER ÇA...
OU LES MERDEUX QUI SONT NÉS TROP TARD!!!!*


   
:style: :style: :style:


----------



## mademoisellecha (18 Juin 2007)

:love:


----------



## Mobyduck (18 Juin 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> *THE CRAMPS!!!
> THE CRAMPS!!!
> THE CRAAAAAAAMPS!!!!!!
> AUCUNE RAISON À ÇA...
> ...



AC/DC oui!


----------



## teo (18 Juin 2007)

Schillier21 a dit:


> C'est peut être pas sa meilleur chanson mais il assure côté technique!!
> 
> 
> du bon Patrick Rondat.
> Pour ceux qui aiment la technique plus que tout



J'ai écouté: à ta décharge, le son sur YouTube est pourri, comme d'hab, cela tempérera ce qui suit.
Ce n'est pas polémique, ni personnel, c'est juste ma façon de voir, d'écouter, mon rapport à la technique et à l'émotion dans la musique, deux choses importantes que j'aurai du mal à théoriser et ce clip m'a donné envie d'écrire dessus. Je ne veux pas blesser, j'ai toujours essayé de ne pas être méchant ou stupide en postant sur ce fil. J'espère ne pas l'être encore cette fois-ci.

Je vais être très  abrupt, moi qui ne suit pas fan de technique, mais là comme ça, je pense tout simplement à du Rondo Veneziano pur jus façon r'n'r. Ce monsieur est sûrement très fort en technique mais c'est vraiment du niveau émotionnel de la bande à Reverberi. Plat. Ceux qui ont du subir les assauts des vénitiens pomponnés dans les années 80 me comprendront peut-être mieux. Je me suis dit que j'étais peut-être un peu vache et j'ai cherché plus d'infos.
Sa page wiki et les infos trouvées sur le _guitar hero_ ne font rien pour me faire changer d'avis: il a travaillé en collaboration avec JM Jarre, particulièrement sur un _Vivaldi tribute_ qu'on a -j'imagine- entendu ci-dessus, gros concert devant la Tour Eiffel et tout et tout :sleep: 

Pour moi aucune sensation, aucune émotion. C'est mort :rose: Je privilégie l'émotionnel -sans doute trop-. La technique devient vite pesante, une armure sans vie, un étalage savant et compliqué. La technique est essentielle, souvent, mais elle doit s'effacer devant les créations originales et une inspiration (en musique ou ailleurs): si ce monsieur veut me convaincre, qu'il arrête de reprendre Vivaldi avec une batterie, il sera déjà plus crédible et qu'il y mette de l'émotion. Là il fait (faisait ?) dans le publicitaire et lancement de produit.

Chacun dans leur genre, JM Jarre et Patrick Rondat devraient sérieusement penser à faire de la musique, ils sont doués et l'ont déjà prouvé. Il leur faudrait juste arrêter de s'écouter et d'arrêter de faire de la mauvaise daube qui passe bien sur la télé avec le napperon en dentelle et la gondole-baromètre qui clignote au dessus.


----------



## IceandFire (18 Juin 2007)

Allez il fait pas beau...Beach boys ! yeah ! :style:


----------



## jphg (18 Juin 2007)

teo a dit:


> je pense tout simplement à du Rondo Veneziano pur jus façon r'n'r.



[YOUTUBE]ej_wRgBS5lI[/YOUTUBE]

Rondo Veneziano, c'est Daft Punk !!!

[YOUTUBE]cU-V-57CxbQ[/YOUTUBE]

edit : 
by the way
Where Daft Punk got their samples from


----------



## teo (18 Juin 2007)

C'est exactement ce que j'ai pens&#233; en voyant la vid&#233;o  l'anc&#234;tre de la french touch, &#231;a fait peur


----------



## Twilight (18 Juin 2007)

Bonjour à tous,

Pour le moment, j'écoute Dave Matthews & Tim Reynolds en live double guitare accoustique, "Live at Luther College"... Une vraie bombe...

Sinon, lancez youtube, et faites une recherche sous "Erik Mongrain, Airtap!"... Impressionnant...


----------



## Schillier21 (18 Juin 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> *THE CRAMPS!!!
> THE CRAMPS!!!
> THE CRAAAAAAAMPS!!!!!!
> AUCUNE RAISON À ÇA...
> ...



Ben tu les as ratés y étaient a Greenfield ce week-end!!!




teo a dit:


> J'ai écouté: à ta décharge, le son sur YouTube est pourri, comme d'hab, cela tempérera ce qui suit.
> Ce n'est pas polémique, ni personnel, c'est juste ma façon de voir, d'écouter, mon rapport à la technique et à l'émotion dans la musique, deux choses importantes que j'aurai du mal à théoriser et ce clip m'a donné envie d'écrire dessus. Je ne veux pas blesser, j'ai toujours essayé de ne pas être méchant ou stupide en postant sur ce fil. J'espère ne pas l'être encore cette fois-ci.
> 
> Je vais être très  abrupt, moi qui ne suit pas fan de technique, mais là comme ça, je pense tout simplement à du Rondo Veneziano pur jus façon r'n'r. Ce monsieur est sûrement très fort en technique mais c'est vraiment du niveau émotionnel de la bande à Reverberi. Plat. Ceux qui ont du subir les assauts des vénitiens pomponnés dans les années 80 me comprendront peut-être mieux. Je me suis dit que j'étais peut-être un peu vache et j'ai cherché plus d'infos.
> ...




Euh j'ai pas dis que j'étais fan ,   juste qu'ils ont la technique 
et c'est un peu normal que tu n'aimes pas , il sort du conservatoire alors pour les sentiments dans la musique et tout ça le conservatoire c'est peut être pas le meilleur endroit

Quoique moi qui suis aussi au conservatoire j'ai un prof trop bien qui a tout fait avec toutes les guitares possibles et qui fait toujours des nouveaux trucs auxquels personne n'avait jamais pensé.

Mais lui c'est diférent il est trop cool


----------



## Schillier21 (18 Juin 2007)

laurent.schmidt a dit:


> Bonjour &#224; tous,
> 
> Pour le moment, j'&#233;coute Dave Matthews & Tim Reynolds en live double guitare accoustique, "Live at Luther College"... Une vraie bombe...
> 
> Sinon, lancez youtube, et faites une recherche sous "Erik Mongrain, Airtap!"... Impressionnant...



Erik Mongrain??
ouais lui il assure!!!!!!

mais regarde ce gars:
http://87.98.223.191/~abrutis/videohumour548/guitare_pieds.wmv

c'es assez marrant


----------



## Twilight (18 Juin 2007)

Schillier21 a dit:


> Erik Mongrain??
> ouais lui il assure!!!!!!
> 
> mais regarde ce gars:
> ...



Génial...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Juin 2007)

Schillier21 a dit:


> Ben tu les as ratés y étaient a Greenfield ce week-end!!!



M'en fous!... Je les ai vus plusieurs fois...


----------



## IceandFire (18 Juin 2007)

Moi aussi je l'ai vu plusieurs fois...


----------



## Schillier21 (18 Juin 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> M'en fous!... Je les ai vus plusieurs fois...





IceandFire a dit:


> Moi aussi je l'ai vu plusieurs fois...


  Ben vous avez du bol!!

Moi je les ai (encore) jamais vu.


Ces temps ya les qotsa qui font résonner ma maison

trop bien leur dernier album

[youtube]u7Qp4mE3Rnk[/youtube]


----------



## CouleurSud (18 Juin 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> *THE CRAMPS!!!
> THE CRAMPS!!!
> THE CRAAAAAAAMPS!!!!!!
> AUCUNE RAISON À ÇA...
> ...





PATOCHMAN a dit:


> M'en fous!... Je les ai vus plusieurs fois...



Certes, mais as-tu vu Poison Ivy fracasser à coup de lattes les dents des spectateurs qui essayaient de lui lécher les bottines ?

Quant à Bryan Gregory, ben il finissait le travail


----------



## Schillier21 (18 Juin 2007)

DSL

J'ai dis une connerie 

The cramps ils étaient pas a grienfield


Mais y avait kan même que des bons groupes!!


----------



## fedo (19 Juin 2007)

> Ces temps ya les qotsa qui font résonner ma maison
> 
> trop bien leur dernier album



mouai, malgré la prod de Chris Goss il manque définitivement Nick Oliveri et Mark Lanegan. 
Il n'est pas mauvais cet album mais Josh Homme tout seul plafonne.


----------



## yvos (19 Juin 2007)

Le premier album de Blonde Redhead  (1994) :love: 







Tr&#232;s sonicyouthien (d'ailleurs produit par Steve Shelley), quelques m&#233;lodies sympas. Tr&#232;s loin des 3 derniers albums


----------



## IceandFire (19 Juin 2007)

je me souviens &#224; l'&#233;poque ils avaient eu une tr&#232;s bonne critique dans "Magic!"  donc le dernier pas top ? pourtant ils balancent des pubs sur myspace a donf !!!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Juin 2007)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Certes, mais as-tu vu Poison Ivy fracasser à coup de lattes les dents des spectateurs qui essayaient de lui lécher les bottines ?
> 
> Quant à *Bryan Gregory*, ben il finissait le travail



Ah nan... Pas à cette époque... 
Mais je sens que j'aurais adoré ça... :love:


----------



## yvos (19 Juin 2007)

IceandFire a dit:


> je me souviens à l'époque ils avaient eu une très bonne critique dans "Magic!"  donc le dernier pas top ? pourtant ils balancent des pubs sur myspace a donf !!!



non, c'est pas ça. Il y a eu deux époques de Blonde Redhead et la transition s'est opérée vers 2000 avec Melody of Certain Damaged Lemon. 






Depuis, c'est un groupe qui fait des chansons construites sans truc qui fait mal aux oreilles 

Les précédents albums (4 en tout: _Blonde Redhead, La miva violenta,  Fake Can Be Just as Good, In an Expression of the Inexpressible_ ) sont plus bruitistes, plus expérimentaux alors que les derniers sont assez classiques (mais bons!)


----------



## fedo (19 Juin 2007)

> Depuis, c'est un groupe qui fait des chansons construites sans truc qui fait mal aux oreilles
> 
> Les précédents albums (4 en tout: _Blonde Redhead, La miva violenta,  Fake Can Be Just as Good, In an Expression of the Inexpressible_ ) sont plus bruitistes, plus expérimentaux alors que les derniers sont assez classiques (mais bons!)



tiens c'est bizarre, voilà un constat qui pourrait s'appliquer aussi à un groupe new yorkais dans lequel joue Steve Shelley .


----------



## yvos (19 Juin 2007)

fedo a dit:


> tiens c'est bizarre, voilà un constat qui pourrait s'appliquer aussi à un groupe new yorkais dans lequel joue Steve Shelley .



naaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan t'y es pas du tout, là!   

Il y a eu vraiment un effort mélodique sur les albums récents chez SY, mais il reste toujours une part pas si accessible que cela. Du bruit tapi au fond d'un morceau, un accord décalé, une voix dégueu...c'est pas totalement léger dans l'absolu. (ex: _Helen Lundeberg, Pink Steam, Sleepin'around; Jazz runs free, Rats_ sur Rather Ripped, etc) et il ne faut pas oublier non plus l'autre facette expérimentale - la collec des SYR.

Blonde redhead, de son côté, a enchaîné deux albums très mélodiques et mélancoliques - très léchés -  qui n'ont vraiment plus rien à voir avec ce qu'ils faisaient il y a encore 8 ans


----------



## fedo (19 Juin 2007)

je savais que tu réagirais mon Yvos .

non mais même si _Sonic Youth_ se "softise" ces derniers temps, j'aimerais bien que tous les groupes softs (et aussi hard) produisent des albums de la qualité et de la constance des leurs.



> et il ne faut pas oublier non plus l'autre facette expérimentale - la collec des SYR.



de toute façon ils n'ont plus rien à prouver, ils savent tout faire du mélodique classieux et pas sirupeux à l'expérimental noise dissonant au chant rétif.


----------



## macinside (19 Juin 2007)




----------



## gKatarn (19 Juin 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> *THE CRAMPS!!!
> THE CRAMPS!!!
> THE CRAAAAAAAMPS!!!!!!
> AUCUNE RAISON À ÇA...
> ...



Ah, je croyais que tu plaçais les Ramones avant    



Mobyduck a dit:


> AC/DC oui!


T'as raison, te laisse pas faire par le Patoch'  :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Juin 2007)

gKatarn a dit:


> Ah, je croyais que tu plaçais les Ramones avant



A égalité, à égalité... D'ailleurs il me semble bien que tu connais mon tiercé gagnant...   





> T'as raison, te laisse pas faire par le Patoch'  :love:



Vas-y ; remonte lui son petit bourrichon, à lui...


----------



## gKatarn (19 Juin 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> A égalité, à égalité... D'ailleurs il me semble bien que tu connais mon tiercé gagnant...



Ramones, Cramps et euh, il me manque le 3°... m'en rappelle plus... Alzheimer sans doute :rose: 

Ah, çà me revient : Dick Rivers ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Juin 2007)

gKatarn a dit:


> Ramones, Cramps et euh, il me manque le 3°... m'en rappelle plus... Alzheimer sans doute :rose:
> 
> Ah, çà me revient : Dick Rivers ?



Motörhead, ducon!


----------



## gKatarn (19 Juin 2007)

Ah, tiens, j'aurais pas cru... je pensais Motörhead trop sophistiqué pour tes goûts euh... électiques


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Juin 2007)

gKatarn a dit:


> je pensais Motörhead trop *sophistiqué* pour tes goûts



   ... Heuuuuuu... Faut arrêter le sirop, mon pépère...


----------



## CouleurSud (19 Juin 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Motörhead, ducon!





gKatarn a dit:


> Ah, tiens, j'aurais pas cru... je pensais Motörhead trop sophistiqué pour tes goûts euh... électiques



Tiens, ça c'est marrant, Motörhead, je croyais que c'était un groupe néo-romantique, un peu comme Duran Duran ou Visage


----------



## IceandFire (19 Juin 2007)

&#231;a vaut pas les Nasville Pussy&#169;   :love: Go M.F GO !


----------



## gKatarn (19 Juin 2007)

Soit dit en passant, un bon vieux Motörhead à donf' entre les zoreilles, çà aurait tendance à réveiller de bon matin


----------



## gKatarn (19 Juin 2007)

CouleurSud a dit:


> ...un groupe néo-romantique, un peu comme Duran Duran ou Visage



Ki çà ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Juin 2007)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Tiens, &#231;a c'est marrant, Mot&#246;rhead, je croyais que c'&#233;tait un groupe n&#233;o-romantique, un peu comme Duran Duran ou Visage



Tu fais quoi ce soir, Choupette?.... :love: :love: :love: 



gKatarn a dit:


> Soit dit en passant, un bon vieux Mot&#246;rhead &#224; donf' entre les zoreilles, &#231;&#224; aurait tendance &#224; r&#233;veiller de bon matin



Oui... Mais que ceux avec Fast Eddie... Depuis qu'ils ont des gratteux valables, c'est moins fun...


----------



## CouleurSud (19 Juin 2007)

IceandFire a dit:


> ça vaut pas les Nasville Pussy©   :love: Go M.F GO !



Je n'irai pas jusque là, mais c'est vrai que, quand même, hein, oui, quand même...



​


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Juin 2007)

Certes, certes... :love: :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## IceandFire (19 Juin 2007)

Ben ou&#233; cool hein ?   :love: ils sont adorables en plus  et ils d&#233;testent J.W Bush  bush en anglais &#231;a veut dire pussy aussi


----------



## CouleurSud (19 Juin 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Tu fais quoi ce soir, Choupette?....



Ben, c'est que j'ai toute ma collec de Spandau Ballet à réécouter...


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Juin 2007)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Ben, c'est que j'ai toute ma collec de Spandau Ballet à réécouter...



:love: :love: :love:


----------



## IceandFire (19 Juin 2007)

True !!!!  :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Juin 2007)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Ben, c'est que j'ai toute ma collec de Spandau Ballet à réécouter...



   

Ciao ciao!


----------



## CouleurSud (19 Juin 2007)

Groupe punk (enfin si on veut, moi les classifications, bof !) de Belfast formé par Greg et Martin Cowan en 1977
C'est extrêmement nerveux, décapant, violent. 
Je les ai vu à Lyon, vers 1983. Je suis encore sous le coup de leur reprise hallucinée de 1969


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Juin 2007)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Groupe punk (enfin si on veut, moi les classifications, bof !) de Belfast form&#233; par Greg et Martin Cowan en 1977
> C'est extr&#234;mement nerveux, d&#233;capant, violent.
> Je les ai vu &#224; Lyon, vers 1983. Je suis encore sous le coup de leur reprise hallucin&#233;e de 1969



Aaaaaah!!!... l&#224; oui... :love: :love: :love:

Quoique "Blood and thunder" sorti chez NEW ROSE &#224; peu pr&#232;s &#224; cette p&#233;riode fut assez d&#233;cevant...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Juin 2007)

IceandFire a dit:


> ça vaut pas les Nasville Pussy©   :love: Go M.F GO !



J'ai jeté une oreille distraite de ci de là et j'avoue que l'écoute est loin d'être déplaisante...
C'est même carrément pas mal... :love:


----------



## fedo (19 Juin 2007)

CouleurSud a dit:


> C'est extrêmement nerveux, décapant, violent.



un peu comme ça ?





_Beat the Bastards_, par _The Exploited. _Grosso modo ça relègue pas mal de monde au Jackie Show .
dans le genre punk hardcore metal super speed c'est assez ultime.


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Juin 2007)

dans le genre &#233;nerv&#233;:


----------



## Mobyduck (19 Juin 2007)

*Muse* - Black Holes & Revelations






Ca claque, voilà tout.  :love:

Petit extrait: Map of the Problematique

Le site officiel.


----------



## Schillier21 (19 Juin 2007)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Je n'irai pas jusque là, mais c'est vrai que, quand même, hein, oui, quand même...
> 
> 
> ​




yeahhdu bon rock déjanté!!!


leur clip veut rien dire TROP BEAU!!!

[youtube]_bUhLG0vMmI&mode=related&search=[/youtube]


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Juin 2007)

Schillier21 a dit:


> yeahhdu bon rock déjanté!!!
> 
> 
> leur clip veut rien dire TROP BEAU!!!



Limite pathétique et encore, je ne sais pas de quel côté de la limite...

Mais c'est vrai que je n'ai plus 11 ans...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juin 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> dans le genre &#233;nerv&#233;:


C'est un nouvel album ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Juin 2007)

oui.
en fait, j'ai la réédition avec le concert à Moscou en DVD bonus, mais je n'ai pas trouvé la photo


----------



## Schillier21 (19 Juin 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Limite pathétique et encore, je ne sais pas de quel côté de la limite...
> 
> Mais c'est vrai que je n'ai plus 11 ans...




Tu sais c'est pas parce qu'on a pas les mêmes goûts qu'il faut dire que c'est pathétique!!

Moi non plus j'ai plus 11 ans, a cet âge là j'écoutais encore de la merde de musique a la con!!

maintenant j'écoute ( presque ) un peu de tout.

et c'est pas pathétique c'est l'assurage complet dans le genre rock sudiste déjanté 

voilà

pense en ce que tu veux moi j'aimes bien


----------



## Burzum (19 Juin 2007)




----------



## mademoisellecha (19 Juin 2007)

dans le registre chanson à la con j'adore Alcool sur la BO de *Filles perdues, cheveux gras* chantée par marina foïs 




_le monde me donne la gueule de mois, et l'alcool arrange ça_ :love::love:


----------



## Dark-Tintin (19 Juin 2007)

Shape Of Despair - Angel Of Distress (Funeral Doom)







Mayhem - De Mysteriis Dom Sathanas





:love:


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (19 Juin 2007)

Du bon bon qui gigote bien....
Je regrette de les avoir loupés à Lyon.....RRRRhhh Lemmy....  

[DM]2IAV5y6XWh7vBfdEX[/DM]


----------



## la(n)guille (19 Juin 2007)

gKatarn a dit:


> Ah, tiens, j'aurais pas cru... je pensais Motörhead trop sophistiqué pour tes goûts euh... électiques


:hein: 
je pense qu'il y a infiniment plus de sophistication dans les uvres des Cramps que dans les guignolades de Motor:beurk:
 

Mais bon chacun ses goûts... toutefois c'est plutôt vers 12-13 ans qu'on aime les variantes du hard-rock, non?  

enfin je dis ça je dis rien...

Sinon, là c'est plutôt ça :









et c'est quand même vachement bon...  :love:


----------



## spud34 (20 Juin 2007)

Mobyduck a dit:


> *Muse* - Black Holes & Revelations
> 
> 
> 
> ...




   :love: :love: :love:


----------



## joanes (20 Juin 2007)

En ce moment une petite nostalgie, j'écoute ça





et je cherche désespérément (parce que je l'ai prété et que l'on ne me l'a pas rendu et qu'il est introuvable) ça :


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (20 Juin 2007)

fedo a dit:


> _Beat the Bastards_, par _The Exploited. _Grosso modo ça relègue pas mal de monde au Jackie Show .
> dans le genre punk hardcore metal super speed c'est assez ultime.



*J'aurais plutôt dit*
de la grosse m@*#rde de vendus à la cause de musique commerciale.


----------



## gKatarn (20 Juin 2007)

la(n)guille a dit:


> Mais bon chacun ses goûts... toutefois c'est plutôt vers 12-13 ans qu'on aime les variantes du hard-rock, non?



J'ai su rester jeune et pis, y a Tintin qui me fait découvrir des trucs intéressants malgré tout : çà conserve


----------



## IceandFire (20 Juin 2007)

Tintin te faire d&#233;couvrir le crabe aux pinces d'or ?  
moi je suis en train d'exploser mes stats Morrissienne sur lastfm...:love: :king:


----------



## gKatarn (20 Juin 2007)

Faut se renouveller un peu mon bon Glace&Feu


----------



## kabeha (20 Juin 2007)

La transcription piano pour main gauche (Brahms) de la Chaconne de la partita pour violon bwv1004 de Bach (Sokolov au piano)
Grandiose


----------



## Dark-Tintin (20 Juin 2007)

gKatarn a dit:


> J'ai su rester jeune et pis, y a Tintin qui me fait découvrir des trucs intéressants malgré tout : çà conserve


 
Oui mais j'espère pas te faire écouter du burzum ou gorgoroth un jour


----------



## gKatarn (20 Juin 2007)

Ben, y a des limites &#224; ce que je suis pr&#234;t &#224; supporter aussi


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2007)

*Quiet Room​*
:style: :style: :style:​


----------



## Schillier21 (20 Juin 2007)

L'assurage du G3!!!!!!

Les trois meilleurs guitaristes réunis!!!


[youtube]t25AOSxZZkI[/youtube]



[youtube]jWffQv9zyks[/youtube]
Une bonne vieille reprise de la chanson de Deep Purple composée à Montreux (CH)


----------



## ScubaARM (20 Juin 2007)

Bonsoir tout le monde, Child in time, voilà !! monumental !!
Bonne nuit,
Scub



​


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (20 Juin 2007)

Grosse demo de taping......Bon &#231;a me provoque pas de sorte de fussoir.... je trouve aucune &#226;me l&#224; dedans. 

Mais techniquement c'est klur, ya rien &#224; dire.  




..mais c'est p&#244; ma came.



ScubaARM a dit:


> Bonsoir tout le monde, Child in time, voil&#224; !! monumental !!
> Bonne nuit,
> Scub


L&#224; ouais.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (20 Juin 2007)

G3     

[YOUTUBE]3vlAPYdv5e8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Redoch (20 Juin 2007)

Schillier21 a dit:


> Les trois meilleurs guitaristes r&#233;unis!!!



Trop bon tout &#231;&#224;! 
Je ne dis pas qu'ils sont mauvais (loin de ma pens&#233;e) mais de l&#224; &#224; dire les trois meilleurs...
Un peu d'objectivit&#233;, s'il te plait.

@Dark-Tintin
Superbe ce morceau


----------



## mademoisellecha (20 Juin 2007)

:love:


----------



## yvos (21 Juin 2007)

Schillier21 a dit:


> L'assurage du G3!!!!!!
> 
> Les trois meilleurs guitaristes réunis!!!
> 
> ...



j'ai pas tenu une minute  
La fascination pour la technique m'échappe. Ca manque pas un peu d'inspiration tout ça? 


aller zou, pas de technique, juste un son dégueulasse avec des guitares cassées en plastoc

[YOUTUBE]tDbGvS1d5CI[/YOUTUBE]:love:


----------



## IceandFire (21 Juin 2007)

c'est valable dans tout les domaines du reste


----------



## kabeha (21 Juin 2007)

Schillier21 a dit:


> Les trois meilleurs guitaristes réunis!!!


Et ces trois-là alors ?

[YOUTUBE]9cadbYIzhqQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## cbbastopolo (21 Juin 2007)

yvos a dit:


> j'ai pas tenu une minute
> 
> aller zou, pas de technique, juste un son dégueulasse avec des guitares cassées en plastoc
> pas mieux


_
_*Jon Spencer Theremin demonstration
*_à voir_ aussi :Bob Log III_
,... toujours sur yootuuube, et pour vous donner une idée de l'ambiance en concert ,  cherchez la video __" Boob Scotch plays South Paw in Brooklyn NY"__,__ couchez les enfants avant __...
__(la chart ?... )_


----------



## fedo (21 Juin 2007)

Ah _Jon Spencer_ , mon idôle.

Sinon et comme il fallait bien qu'ils se rencontrent un jour,






_Heavy Trash_, collaboration entre le sieur Spencer et Matt Verta-Ray des _Speedball Baby_ (très choutte aussi).

notice technique: rien à voir avec du metal, on est plutôt dans le garage rockabilly.


----------



## IceandFire (21 Juin 2007)

Garage Rockab comme Gallon Drunk ? :love:


----------



## teo (21 Juin 2007)

en enfilade les excellents podcasts dafresh de juin (1, 2, 3, 4) et :: 78 :: Friskyradio 


 en attendant Ballroom le retour le 30 à l'Elysée-Montmartre :love:

Everybody's welcome  :style:​


----------



## fedo (21 Juin 2007)

> Garage Rockab comme Gallon Drunk ? :love:



y a un peu de &#231;a, disons que _Heavy Trash_ sonne quand m&#234;me tr&#232;s _Speedball Baby_ au niveau de la filiation.


----------



## tirhum (21 Juin 2007)

Un peu de funk et soul pour changer du m&#233;tal...  





1971...


----------



## Schillier21 (21 Juin 2007)

kabeha a dit:


> Et ces trois-là alors ?




Ouais ils assurent 

mais quand je disais les trois meilleurs j'aurais du dire trois des meilleurs

Mais ceux de ta vidéo font de l'acoustique , c'est donc quand même pas la même chose que l'électrique!

dans le genre plus classique 

tu connais Leo Brower???

très bon compositeur pour guitare classique à mon avis (et je suis pas le seul à le penser)


----------



## tirhum (21 Juin 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Un peu de funk et soul pour changer du métal...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


clic... :love:


----------



## Schillier21 (21 Juin 2007)

Autrement dans le style plus classique ya Eric Clapton qui assure grave!!!

Lui c'est aussi un des meilleurs guitaristes!!!

ça j'en suis sur et certain!!!!

[YOUTUBE]VRsJlAJvOSM[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]FYNbn1rHGwE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## richard-deux (21 Juin 2007)

Burzum a dit:


>



Excellent en concert.  

Sinon en ce moment, je découvre *Ma Fleur ~ The Cinematic Orchestra*


----------



## Dark-Tintin (21 Juin 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Un peu de funk et soul pour changer du m&#233;tal...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pour une fois que le fil &#233;tait int&#233;ressant   :love: 


Sinon le seul truc non-metal que j'&#233;coute c'est un groupe dont j'&#233;tais fan quand j'avais 5ans, pas de moquerie...  (enfin bon j'aime pas vraiment leur musique, mais m&#234;me &#224; mon &#226;ge la nostalgie &#231;a existe  (qu'est ce que je vais devenir &#224; l'&#226;ge de mon p&#232;re ? :hein: :hein:  :mouais: ))

Je sais, c'est la honte : 





Enfin je pr&#233;f&#232;re la reprise des Black Ingvars 

Enfin sinon y'a aussi 
Empyrium - Songs of moors & misty fields (Doom/folk)






Puis j'allais oublier : 

Amon Amarth - Fate Of Norns


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (21 Juin 2007)

Schillier21 a dit:


> Autrement dans le style plus classique ya Eric Clapton qui assure grave!!!
> 
> Lui c'est aussi un des meilleurs guitaristes!!!
> 
> ça j'en suis sur et certain!!!!


Just God.


----------



## Schillier21 (21 Juin 2007)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Puis j'allais oublier :
> 
> Amon Amarth - Fate Of Norns





YES!!!

trop du bon métal ça!!

merci de m'avoir fait découvrir!!


----------



## CouleurSud (21 Juin 2007)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:


> Just God.



Slowhand, man

Trois sens


----------



## gKatarn (21 Juin 2007)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> ...mais même à mon âge la nostalgie ça existe  (qu'est ce que je vais devenir à l'âge de mon père ? :hein: :hein:  :mouais: ))



Ben, tu seras pire


----------



## Chang (22 Juin 2007)

KARL40 a dit:


> On insistera jamais assez sur tout ce qu'une petite île a pu apporter à la musique ....
> 
> Puisque la musique se lit également, j'en profite pour (re)parler de ce livre qui raconte à merveille la Jamaïque. Des premiers "sound system" au "dance hall" avec en toile de fond l'histoire de cette île.
> Cela se lit comme un roman ....



J'en profite pour conseiller le DVD sortit chez Soul Jazz Records, un superbe docu sur le Studio One ... magnifique travail ...


----------



## CouleurSud (22 Juin 2007)

Après que les Pistols, Clash, Jam eurent bien dégagé le paysage, de nouvelles contrées apparurent. Les explorateurs en furent Joy Division, Wire et d'autres. Parmi eux, le groupe de Richard Butler, Psychedelic Furs. Sur un fond de sons hypnotique, obsédant, saturé, brouillé surgissent des mélodies d'une subtilité étonnante ("Siter Europe" ) avec des textes d'où se dégage une étrange poésie urbaine, frôlant parfois l'absurde.


----------



## EtVlan (23 Juin 2007)

Mordue de musique alternative et dambiances coulées dans le rock, le folk ou le punk, Pascale Picard est une jeune auteure-compositrice-interprète qui aligne avec charge des compositions à la hauteur de sa voix. me, myself & us, son premier album en carrière, en est aujourdhui la preuve évidente

Quand on l'écoute une fois, on ne peut plus décrocher...












[youtube]uN0nJuXL9n8[/youtube]


----------



## Dark-Tintin (23 Juin 2007)

EtVlan a dit:


> Quand on l'écoute une fois, on ne peut plus décrocher...



Faut juste réussir à l'écouter une fois     

Pour pas spammer : 

Gorgoroth - Twilight Of The Idols (syle : "True Norvegian Black Metal" qu'ils disent )
Pas le meilleur, mais génial quand même  et ptet le moins "brutal black" (c'est clair que les ambiances sont pas les mêmes que Pentagram, rien que la pochette qui n'est plus en noir et blanc veut tout dire )
Le tout finissant par une outro assez bizarre et complètement inhabituelle... :mouais: :love: 








et aussi
The 69 Eyes - Blessed Be (style : Goth'n'roll)
Mélange entre Rock'n'Roll et Gothic Metal, c'est le seul album ou le côté gothic metal est 
beaucoup plus marqué que le Rock'nRoll, et le plus sombre (enfin sombre façon de parler )


----------



## Schillier21 (23 Juin 2007)

Du bon ZZ Top ça fait du bien de temps en temps!!

ils assurent ces barbus sudistes!!!!

[YOUTUBE]pY1lCmjldGw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mobyduck (23 Juin 2007)

*Genesis* - Calling All Stations






Seul album post Phil Collins qui est remplacé magistralement au chant par Ray Wilson. Une grande réussite en tout cas...quelque peu mésestimé malheureusement...

Petit extrait: Not About Us

Le site officiel.

nb: Le groupe s'est reformé (Collins / Banks / Rutherford) à l'occasion d'une grande tournée à travers l'Europe. Ils seront le 30 Juin à Paris au Parc des Princes et le 12 Juillet à Lyon au Stade de Gerland.


----------



## IceandFire (23 Juin 2007)

Manque Peter Gabriel


----------



## ScubaARM (23 Juin 2007)

Désolé c'est pas le grand Peter, je viens de me laisser aller à un vieux nanar, mais mais quand même... il y a quelque chose... la pochette, j'adore.
Scub



​


----------



## Mobyduck (23 Juin 2007)

IceandFire a dit:


> Manque Peter Gabriel



En effet, il ne participe pas à la tournée. Dommage.


----------



## naas (23 Juin 2007)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Faut juste réussir à l'écouter une fois
> 
> Pour pas spammer :
> 
> ...


bon je suis allé sur leur site histoire de ne me pas mourir idiot (c'est l'expression consacrée je crois ) et bien .... je vois pas en quoi je suis plus intelligent
j'ai pourtant écouté tout le morceau en ENTIER mais oui en entier  bon c'est assez ultra spécialisé comme musique (ça c'est pour dire que c'est de la merde mais que je comprends que certains aiment :bebe:   )


----------



## macinside (23 Juin 2007)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Puis j'allais oublier :
> 
> Amon Amarth - Fate Of Norns



a tiens, j'ai penser a toi cette après midi, j'ai écouter ça en live 






énorme délire sur scènes :love: :love: et douche de bières pour tout les mondes 

normal, il l'avait demander 

[YOUTUBE]XOKbhQbvpPA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Schillier21 (23 Juin 2007)

naas a dit:


> bon je suis allé sur leur site histoire de ne me pas mourir idiot (c'est l'expression consacrée je crois ) et bien .... je vois pas en quoi je suis plus intelligent
> j'ai pourtant écouté tout le morceau en ENTIER mais oui en entier  bon c'est assez ultra spécialisé comme musique (ça c'est pour dire que c'est de la merde mais que je comprends que certains aiment :bebe:   )




C'est bien d'accepter les goûts musicaux des autres

c'est rare de nos temps

un peu de Ska-Punk (pour ceux qui aiment)

[youtube]C2ODXxZa_lk&mode=related&search=[/youtube]

[youtube]PRbWafxLv50&mode=related&search=[/youtube]


----------



## naas (23 Juin 2007)

C'est rigolo un groupe allemand qui chante en espagnol 
au moins &#231;a ils me font bouger, c'est un peu plus festif tout de m&#234;me


----------



## CouleurSud (23 Juin 2007)

Schillier21 a dit:


> Du bon ZZ Top ça fait du bien de temps en temps!!
> 
> ils assurent ces barbus sudistes!!!!
> 
> [youtube]pY1lCmjldGw[/youtube]



Allez, il faut l'encourager le jeune Schillier

Au fond, il a raison, un petit ZZ, c'est quand même écoutable

(pas toute la journée cependant, juste comme ça, une fois, de temps en temps, pas trop souvent, en passant)

(en plus, il ne les a pas classé dans une table des catégories abstruse. Qu'il en soit remercié )


----------



## Schillier21 (24 Juin 2007)

naas a dit:


> C'est rigolo un groupe allemand qui chante en espagnol
> au moins &#231;a ils me font bouger, c'est un peu plus festif tout de m&#234;me



Ja ich weiss das das link im Video geht in einen deutschen website aber der Band kommt aus SPANIEN  und nicht aus der Bundesrepublik!!

En fran&#231;ais:
oui je sais que le lien dans la vid&#233;o va sur un site allemand mais le groupe vient  d'ESPAGNE et pas d'allemagne!!

ils ont aussi un site en allemand mais leur site original est celui-ci!

PS: excuser moi si j'ai fait des fautes en allemand mais je pense que beaucoup ne les auront m&#234;me pas remarqu&#233;es(si j'en ai faites)


----------



## IceandFire (24 Juin 2007)

Le dernier White Stripes  :king:


----------



## Schillier21 (24 Juin 2007)

C'est sur kil est bien!!

Mais perso ya des chansons que je trouve moins bien réussies
c'est pas l'enthousiasme complet mais il est bien


----------



## teo (24 Juin 2007)

Schillier21 a dit:


> C'est sur *kil* est bien!!
> (&#8230



Ouais, ben le fran&#231;ais c'est pareil que l'allemand, il faut penser &#224; bien &#233;crire et ne pas trop se laisser aller   


Pierre Lapointe, _La for&#234;t des mal-aim&#233;s_.

Ce gars est insupportable
Ce gars est punk
Ce gars n'est pas la joie de vivre incarn&#233;e
Ce gars est un magicien
Ce gars est un dandy
Ce gars est excellent en concert
Ce gars a un charme ind&#233;niable
Ce gars est un authentique po&#232;te
Ce gars arrive &#224; faire rire au moment de pleurer et vice versa
Ce gars m'a fait penser &#224; Albator
Ce gars n'aime pas qu'on le prenne en photo pendant ses spectacles
Ce gars est pop
Ce gars est canadien mais on comprend ce qu'il dit

Pierre Lapointe, il faut &#233;couter. C'est excellent (comme le thon blanc)








			
				Pierre Lapointe a dit:
			
		

> *Le Lion Imberbe*
> Album: La for&#234;t des mal-aim&#233;s
> 
> Je suis le lion imberbe
> ...


----------



## IceandFire (24 Juin 2007)

Eh Teo et Le MOZ ?


----------



## Dark-Tintin (24 Juin 2007)

macinside a dit:


> a tiens, j'ai penser a toi cette après midi, j'ai écouter ça en live
> 
> 
> 
> ...




T'es au hellfest ? 

Espèce de **************  

Chanceux...


----------



## EtVlan (24 Juin 2007)

teo a dit:


> Ce gars est canadien mais on comprend ce qu'il dit
> 
> Pierre Lapointe, il faut écouter. C'est excellent (comme le thon blanc)




Correctif: ce gars est Québécois... ;-) 

Bonne St-Jean Baptiste!


----------



## bompi (24 Juin 2007)

Sans vouloir faire de pol&#233;mique inutile, dire qu'il est canadien n'est pas incorrect, non ?
Disons qu'il est un Canadien du Qu&#233;bec, et francophone 
Ou alors il a un passeport qu&#233;becois ?


----------



## macinside (24 Juin 2007)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> T'es au hellfest ?
> 
> Espèce de **************
> 
> Chanceux...



je t'envoie la boue de hellfest par la poste ?


----------



## Grug (24 Juin 2007)

teo a dit:


> Ouais, ben le français c'est pareil que l'allemand, il faut penser à bien écrire et ne pas trop se laisser aller
> 
> 
> Pierre Lapointe, _La forêt des mal-aimés_.
> ...



il à un peu le même genre de tête que lui


[youtube]4sGq9Iw0bUg[/youtube]


----------



## Dark-Tintin (24 Juin 2007)

macinside a dit:


> je t'envoie la boue de hellfest par la poste ?



Ouiiii 

Plus s&#233;rieusement si t'as des photosje suis pr&#234;t &#224; te supplier


----------



## macinside (24 Juin 2007)

j'ai quelques photos qui vont arriver


----------



## mademoisellecha (24 Juin 2007)




----------



## EtVlan (25 Juin 2007)

bompi a dit:


> Sans vouloir faire de polémique inutile, dire qu'il est canadien n'est pas incorrect, non ?
> Disons qu'il est un Canadien du Québec, et francophone
> Ou alors il a un passeport québecois ?



Oui en effet, mais vu que nous sommes une nation distincte, très différente du reste du pays, nous préférons de loin dire que nous sommes Québécois.

;-)


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2007)

mademoisellecha a dit:


>


Arghhhhh !!!! Entendus en live ce week-end en premi&#232;re partie de Muse&#8230;

Me suis jamais autant fait chier. C'est une catastrophe ce groupe. Avec eux, c'est la mort des anti-anxiolitiques&#8230; :affraid: En plus, faut les voir sur sc&#232;ne, hein ? Affolants.

D&#233;sol&#233;, je donne mon avis, hein ? Mais aimer &#231;a, c'est quand m&#234;me vachement symptomatique&#8230;


----------



## Bassman (25 Juin 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4313441 a dit:
			
		

> Arghhhhh !!!! Entendus en live ce week-end en premi&#232;re partie de Muse&#8230;
> 
> Me suis jamais autant fait chier. C'est une catastrophe ce groupe. Avec eux, c'est la mort des anti-anxiolitiques&#8230; :affraid: En plus, faut les voir sur sc&#232;ne, hein ? Affolants.
> 
> D&#233;sol&#233;, je donne mon avis, hein ? Mais aimer &#231;a, c'est quand m&#234;me vachement symptomatique&#8230;


   

Pareil que le chaton avec les yeux qui clignotent  :love:


----------



## CouleurSud (25 Juin 2007)

Comme chez les Ramones, rien de trop chez les Boys. Juste l'essentiel, joué en général en 2'30. Pas de fantaisie charmante, pas de violons, pas d'orchestre symphonique derrière, pas de chorale. Pas de circonlocutions, ni de circonvolutions. Non, simplement du rock


----------



## da capo (25 Juin 2007)

Wikipédia nous dit : "_Art Brut est un groupe de rock britannique formé en 2003. Il se distingue par la personnalité du chanteur Eddie Argos, dont les limitations vocales sont compensées par un style particulier (il scande ses textes plus qu'il ne les chante), un humour omniprésent et un fort accent cockney._"

Tout est dit : le chanteur ne chante pas mais rythme, la musique n'est pas inventive mais entraine, c'est drôle à force de minimalisme, et l'accent est à couper au couteau.
J'adore.


----------



## Redoch (26 Juin 2007)

Wiki nous dit vraiment tout: <DR Steel>
Dr. Phineas Waldolf Steel est un artiste musical américain aux allures de savant fou.
Concepteur graphique, dessinateur, écrivain mais surtout musicien, ses compositions, véritable mélange de genres qu'il qualifie lui-même de "Hip-Hop Opera Industriel", possède un univers sonore très particulier. Celui-ci réside dans l'empoi de samples de musiques des années 1920 et 1930 et de rythmes urbains souvent accompagnés d'accordéons et de guitares électriques.

Son site:http://www.worlddominationtoys.com/drsteel

Myspace:http://www.myspace.com/drsteel


----------



## IceandFire (26 Juin 2007)

Eh Back  c'est bizarre Archive est un tr&#232;s bon groupe pourtant ! je les avaient shoot&#233;s a la route du rock st malo ya qq ann&#233;es, il y avait une chanteuse &#224; l'&#233;poque avec eux qui avait un charme fou :love: et une voix !!! enfin c'&#233;tait ptete pas le bon soir


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juin 2007)

Ben, j'ai regard&#233; les forums &#224; droite &#224; gauche, apparemment, &#231;a a plu&#8230; J'en reviens pas. :affraid: Je crois que je pr&#233;f&#233;rerais aller en bo&#238;te, alors imagine !  Non, rien &#224; faire. L&#224;, je suis compl&#232;tement imperm&#233;able &#224; cette musique minimaliste. Autant &#233;couter du zen japonais, au moins, ils ont l'excuse (et la justification, j'aime beaucoup ) de la culture


----------



## Mobyduck (26 Juin 2007)

*Paolo Nutini* - These Streets 






Un jeune écossais plein d'avenir, j'en suis persuadé.   

Petit extrait: Jenny don't be hasty

Le site officiel.

Et sur MySpace.


----------



## Burzum (26 Juin 2007)

Pas besoin de commentaire.  

Ne ratez pas ce clip :

[YOUTUBE]ebmdfnrN4TQ[/YOUTUBE]

:love:


----------



## Dark-Tintin (26 Juin 2007)

Ah ouai... Personnalisé le clip (les paroles aussi )


----------



## naas (26 Juin 2007)

Je preferais les nonnes troppo 

Sinon en ce moment c'est the fall, curious orange, non pas que je veuille me la jouer puriste detenteur des "vraies" valeurs, mais plut&#244;t parce que c'est vraiment ce que j'&#233;coute en ce moment m&#234;me :bebe:


----------



## Bibabelou (26 Juin 2007)

calexico, hillsong, delirious?...


----------



## CouleurSud (26 Juin 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4313767 a dit:
			
		

> Ben, j'ai regardé les forums à droite à gauche, apparemment, ça a plu J'en reviens pas. :affraid: Je crois que je préférerais aller en boîte, alors imagine !  Non, rien à faire. Là, je suis complètement imperméable à cette *musique minimaliste.* Autant écouter du zen japonais, au moins, ils ont l'excuse (et la justification, j'aime beaucoup ) de la culture



Archive, "musique minimaliste" ?

Là, vraiment, j'apprécie ton ironie


----------



## naas (26 Juin 2007)

En minimaliste il y a young marble giant :king:


----------



## maousse (27 Juin 2007)

IceandFire a dit:


> Eh Back  c'est bizarre Archive est un très bon groupe pourtant ! je les avaient shootés a la route du rock st malo ya qq années, il y avait une chanteuse à l'époque avec eux qui avait un charme fou :love: et une voix !!! enfin c'était ptete pas le bon soir



Ils ont perdu leur chanteuse en route, je crois, et ça ne fait pas que du bien. C'est incroyable ce qu'une fille qui assure peut faire comme bien à une entreprise musicale hasardeuse. Leur tournant, ça a été la bande originale de Michel Vaillant, à mon avis. :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2007)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Archive, "musique minimaliste" ?
> 
> Là, vraiment, j'apprécie ton ironie


J'ai pas compris&#8230; Je jure qu'il n'y avait aucun second degr&#233; dans ce que j'ai dit. C'&#233;tait dramatique, et rien d'autre.


----------



## stephaaanie (27 Juin 2007)

4 morceaux ici.


----------



## Chang (27 Juin 2007)

Petit tour a Hong Kong ce lundi ... periple qui me permet d'aller faire les disquaires. C'est pas de la petite boutique, c'est le gros HMV mais c'est toujours mieux que rien ...

Donc, j'avais une heure a tuer et justement, deux albums que je voulais peut etre acheter en ecoute :

- Justice - "cross" (symble de la croix)

- Digitalism, leur dernier que je sais pas comment il s'appel.

Bref, deux groupes qui font les gros titres de la presse musical eelectronique, un pour un renouveau de la french touch lancee par Ed Banger, label de Pedro Winter celui la meme qui manage les Daft Punk, et un autre de Hamburg, apparement completement dejante si j'en crois ce que j;ai lu dans mon dernier Trax mag ...

Eh ben quelle fut pas ma deception ... deux albums nuls, mais alors vraiment ... du compresseur partout a outrance, a en vomir ... c putassier sans aucune finesse, ca pue le chewing gum a la fraise et le parfum pour mineurs ... 

Non franchement, que ca deboite tellement c'est compresse, je peux comprendre, mais franchement c nul niveau creation, melodie, ambiance, montage ... 

Il ne reste que Water of nazareth qui sauve la mise, le reste c'est NUL !!!

Il restait encore un CD, Simiam Mobile Disco, meme constat ... du gras du gras du gras ... 

Bref ... le phenomene Justice c'est un peu de la bourrole, et c'est va disparaitre aussi vite que c'est venu. Contentez vous de leur remix ou collaboration, c'est souvent mieux.

Du coup j'ai pas achete un seul CD ...


----------



## naas (27 Juin 2007)

Chang a dit:


> ....
> Du coup j'ai pas achete un seul CD ...


Bien que je connaisse pas ces groupes, j'ai eu quelque fois ce genre de déconvenue au début, un peu de persévérance et peu être tu verras (peut être) qu'il y a des pépites  

Au fait je suis en train de visualiser Electroma, benh dis donc 2001 l'odyssée de l'espace à coté c'est du soap


----------



## la(n)guille (27 Juin 2007)

Une madeleine, j'ai écouté ça dès ma plus tendre enfance dans les odeurs de fumée (plus ou moins licites), et je l'ai retrouvé il y a peu de temps... 
Le troisième morceau de l'album (21'08"), "the journey" est une pure merveille de free, soutenu par un mantra incroyable et infini du grand maître lui même, Abdullah Ibrahim, pendant que la dizaine de musiciens qui uvre autour de lui se déchaîne dans une succession d'histoires musicales courtes et pleines d'émotion...

Je pense que ça ne peut toucher que des initiés au free-jazz, mais j'exhorte tout le monde a essayer, ça fout la chair de poule, c'est un de ces moments de live magiques auxquels on regrette forcément de ne pas avoir assisté... comme le Köln concert de Jarreth ou le "everything-everything" d'Underworld...


----------



## Chang (27 Juin 2007)

naas a dit:


> Bien que je connaisse pas ces groupes, j'ai eu quelque fois ce genre de déconvenue au début, un peu de persévérance et peu être tu verras (peut être) qu'il y a des pépites




Non la, je doute fortement ... j'attends l'avis des autres amateurs de musique electronique,  car Justice a ete annnce comme un gros gros evenement, et pour moi c une baudruche gonflee a bloc mais avec aucune surprise dedans ... :sleep:


----------



## da capo (27 Juin 2007)

Une madeleine, pour moi aussi.

Etrange que ton évocation de free jazz enfumé me fasse penser à ce 33 tours soigneusement rangé (alors que les autres prennent l'humidité dans la remise au fond du jardin...).
Soigneusement rangé, comme un double intitulé "A Tribute to Thelenious Monk".

Mais il s'agit en fait d'un album du GrandMaster Flash avec l'emblématique "The Message" et d'autres curiosités pour l'époque.
Grand adolescent, je découvrais le hip-hop et je répétais sans me lasser le "ah ah ah" de fin de refrain.

Je n'ai plus de quoi l'écouter depuis que junior a violemment écrasé le bras de la platine disque. Mais la mélodie et la façon dont les mots sont scandés restent gravés.


[YOUTUBE]k3kRuJhIVIo[/YOUTUBE]​
_J'aurais bien mis la pochette de l'album en question mais celles que j'ai trouvées sur le web ne collent pas avec l'image que j'ai en tête_

Edit : et maintenant en pièce jointe


----------



## Grug (27 Juin 2007)

la(n)guille a dit:


> Une madeleine, j'ai écouté ça dès ma plus tendre enfance dans les odeurs de fumée (plus ou moins licites), et je l'ai retrouvé il y a peu de temps...
> Le troisième morceau de l'album (21'08"), "the journey" est une pure merveille de free, soutenu par un mantra incroyable et infini du grand maître lui même, Abdullah Ibrahim, pendant que la dizaine de musiciens qui uvre autour de lui se déchaîne dans une succession d'histoires musicales courtes et pleines d'émotion...
> 
> Je pense que ça ne peut toucher que des initiés au free-jazz, mais j'exhorte tout le monde a essayer, ça fout la chair de poule, c'est un de ces moments de live magiques auxquels on regrette forcément de ne pas avoir assisté... comme le Köln concert de Jarreth ou le "everything-everything" d'Underworld...



Marrant, moi sur les pochettes de mes CD ou vinyls y'a marqué Dollar Brand, avec parfois Abdullah Ibrahim en petit ou à l'intérieur des jaquettes


en mettant un cd dans itunes, toute reference à Dollar Brand disparait

signe des temps


----------



## F118I4 (27 Juin 2007)

Chang a dit:


> Non la, je doute fortement ... j'attends l'avis des autres amateurs de musique electronique,  car Justice a ete annnce comme un gros gros evenement, et pour moi c une baudruche gonflee a bloc mais avec aucune surprise dedans ... :sleep:


Pour Justice "&#8224;" moi j' ai pr&#233;f&#233;r&#233; D.A.N.C.E. , Genesis et New Jack que j' ai sur Itunes , a vrai dire l' album ne m' a pas emballer du tout mais par contre D.A.N.C.E j' ai ador&#233;.
Bref j' ai &#233;t&#233; vraiment d&#233;&#231;u de cette album.


----------



## tirhum (27 Juin 2007)

Les soldes...
J'en profite pour racheter du "classique", en vrac : The Who, Tom Waits, Coltrane, Primus, Mano Negra, Archie Shepp, Charlie Mingus, Th&#233;olonius Monk, etc... :love: :love:


----------



## CouleurSud (27 Juin 2007)

Sorti en 1973. "Bra Joe From Kilimanjaro", 10 minutes de mélodies cassées sur une main gauche obsédante. Je ne m'en lasse pas


----------



## Souvaroff (27 Juin 2007)

Ca C'est du Bon !!!


----------



## tirhum (27 Juin 2007)

&#192; propos de jazz et de "grands"...
Ce vendredi &#224; L'_Arch&#233;o Jazz_, se produit Monsieur Ron Carter...  :love:


----------



## naas (27 Juin 2007)

DM-XM2 a dit:


> Ca C'est du Bon !!!



franchement je connais pas
je sais pas ou chercher, et cela me donne pas envie, plus d'infos peut être ?


----------



## Souvaroff (27 Juin 2007)

http://phobos.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewArtist?id=909253
Pour Etre Seduit ecoute son Morceau Good people


----------



## yvos (27 Juin 2007)

Battles - Mirrored (pitch  ) :






il para&#238;t que c'est du _math rock_. 

Plut&#244;t percutant, m&#234;me si dans le style, j'ai l'impression qu'ils n'arrivent pas &#224; la cheville de Don Caballero (dont le pilier au style de guitare tr&#232;s particulier fait partie de Battles, justement).

On le trouve sur l'ItuneStore, mais bien &#233;videmment et avantageusement (no DRM + 320kbps) chez bleep.com


----------



## ScubaARM (27 Juin 2007)

Allez on change de style, qui se souvient de cela :


​Incroyable, ce groupe français de HM des années fin 80 et début 90. Malgré des maladresses dans les textes (assez pauvres je dois dire) le fit est convenable. Plutôt pour ados que j'étais à l'époque. Ce groupe raconte des histoires qui font peur.
A écouter : hymne à la mort, le cyclope de l'étang, légende, d'ailleurs.
Bonne écoute,
Scub


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2007)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Apr&#232;s que les Pistols, Clash, Jam eurent bien d&#233;gag&#233; le paysage, de nouvelles contr&#233;es apparurent. Les explorateurs en furent Joy Division, Wire et d'autres. Parmi eux, le groupe de Richard Butler, Psychedelic Furs. Sur un fond de sons hypnotique, obs&#233;dant, satur&#233;, brouill&#233; surgissent des m&#233;lodies d'une subtilit&#233; &#233;tonnante ("Siter Europe" ) avec des textes d'o&#249; se d&#233;gage une &#233;trange po&#233;sie urbaine, fr&#244;lant parfois l'absurde.



... et finir en g&#233;n&#233;rique de Charmed !!!


----------



## CouleurSud (27 Juin 2007)

C'est quoi "Charmed" ?

Regarde jamais la télé, moi

C'est quoi M6 ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2007)

CouleurSud a dit:


> C'est quoi "Charmed" ?
> 
> Regarde jamais la télé, moi
> 
> C'est quoi M6 ?




Hummmm. Tu serais plutôt *MC5* ? 


[YOUTUBE]E7R5OkWVNfM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## richard-deux (28 Juin 2007)

DM-XM2 a dit:


> Ca C'est du Bon !!!



J'ai l'album "In Between Dreams".


----------



## CouleurSud (28 Juin 2007)

wormeyes a dit:


> Hummmm. Tu serais plutôt *MC5* ?



Effectivement 

Vraiment bien le clip


----------



## yvos (28 Juin 2007)

Décrassage des cheveux :afraid: :style:







hoooooooooold iiiiiiiiiiiit !


----------



## FANREM (28 Juin 2007)

yvos a dit:


> Décrassage des cheveux :afraid: :style:



Moi, j'écoute ca en ce moment, et ca décrasse bien aussi, surtout en écoutant fort
Gallows, cliquez ensuite sur Abandon ship
http://www.myspace.com/gallows
Ca ne va pas plaire à tout le monde, mais qu'importe


----------



## maousse (29 Juin 2007)

naas a dit:


> franchement je connais pas
> je sais pas ou chercher, et cela me donne pas envie, plus d'infos peut être ?



Ben, c'est un ex-futur-surfeur professionnel (plus jeune participant au Pipemaster à Hawaï) qui s'est mis à filmer du surf après une blessure un peu grave dans les remous. Du coup, il en a signé aussi la musique, et s'est mis à plus chanter que filmer. Il s'est retrouvé sous la coupe du producteur de Ben Harper, et ça donne ce premier album.

Il en a 4 autres depuis, toujours dans la même veine. C'est un style assez nonchalant, qui se laisse écouter facilement, avec des paroles pas forcément super recherchées et pleines d'idées reçues (jeter des ordures par terre c'est pas bien, les gens gentils c'est mieux...), mais ça sonne très bien, avec en général un simple trio batterie, basse, guitare accoustique, voire piano en plus aujourd'hui. C'est vraiment pas mal du tout, pour l'été, excellent.

Ses films de surf sont vraiment bien foutus, mieux que sa musique à mon sens, même sans aimer particulièrement le surf, ça fait voyager loin.... (en collaboration avec les frères Malloy, pointures du secteur)

Il collabore aussi souvent avec G. Love, qui rappe sur sa guitare blues et son harmonica depuis quelques années : 
[YOUTUBE]mUH4zPdpbug[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## fedo (29 Juin 2007)

> Moi, j'écoute ca en ce moment, et ca décrasse bien aussi, surtout en écoutant fort
> Gallows



ah oui très bon, décidément une bonne période en ce moment outre Manche.
je trouve l'album un peu inégal mais y a de très bons trucs.


----------



## Nobody (29 Juin 2007)

DM-XM2 a dit:


> Ca C'est du Bon !!!




Jack Johnson? Je pr&#233;f&#232;re Joe Jackson. 

Sinon, je me suis replong&#233; dans ma disco de King Crimson.
Du gros son, de la virtuosit&#233;, des compos magnifiques, de l'onirique, des balades sublimes. Et pas une trace de blues dans cette musique.

Leur "Lizard" est c&#233;leste, tout en dentelle, cisel&#233; comme un vase du Val St Lambert. Peut-&#234;tre difficile d'approche mais c'est une merveille. D&#233;j&#224;, rien que la pochette...  D&#233;pli&#233;e, &#231;a donne ceci:




Puis, il y a le splendide "Starless And Bible Black". Un album tr&#232;s exp&#233;rimental, qui comporte des improvisations directement import&#233;es de la sc&#232;ne avec un simple traitement de son pour &#233;liminer quelques scories genre manifestations du public. Une aventure c&#233;r&#233;brale (terme qui peut s'appliquer &#224; toute la musique du Roi Cramoisi) dans les m&#233;andres du cerveau tortur&#233; du principal responsable de la direction musicale du groupe: Robert Fripp. 




Puis, bien entendu, l'incontournable "Red" qui cl&#244;t cette p&#233;riode b&#233;nie. Un sommet dans l'art crimsonien. La quintessence de la noirceur, de la lourdeur qui a pr&#233;valu sur la majorit&#233; de leurs compositions. Ici, c'est de la fureur, de la tourmente, un vent d'ouragan qui arrache tout sur son passage. Et puis, pour terminer l'album, le fabuleux "Starless". Un voyage qui d&#233;bute tout en douceur avec des nappes de mellotron et une guitare pleurant une pluie acide qui ne laisse en rien pr&#233;sager de la partie centrale de folie, une lente mont&#233;e vers l'extase &#233;lectrique, un tourbillon fou qui aveugle... Et apr&#232;s l'&#233;coute, on reste assis dans son fauteuil, transi... Le silence qui suit "Starless" de King Crimson est encore du King Crimson.   

Par contre, la pochette, j'ai d&#233;j&#224; vu mieux... 




​


----------



## macarel (29 Juin 2007)

Nobody a dit:


> Jack Johnson? Je pr&#233;f&#232;re Joe Jackson.
> Dans le genre John Jackson, je pr&#233;f&#232;re Donavon Frankenreiter, puis Joe Jackson... &#233;videmment:love:
> 
> Sinon, je me suis replong&#233; dans ma disco de King Crimson.
> ...


----------



## tirhum (29 Juin 2007)

King Crimson...  :love:


Sinon, je suis en train de me replonger dans cet album :





_Clic image... _​


----------



## CouleurSud (29 Juin 2007)

Nobody a dit:


> Jack Johnson? Je pr&#233;f&#232;re Joe Jackson.
> 
> Sinon, je me suis replong&#233; dans ma disco de King Crimson.
> Du gros son, de la virtuosit&#233;, des compos magnifiques, de l'onirique, des balades sublimes. Et pas une trace de blues dans cette musique.
> ...



Alors l&#224;, repect pour cette brillante pr&#233;sentation d'un groupe qui d&#233;passe toute classification possible et qui d&#233;fie tranquillement et avec classe le temps et les modes. 

Juste une toute petite contribution. _Starless and Bible Black_ est effectivement "une aventure c&#233;r&#233;brale" et une v&#233;ritable exp&#233;rience musicale. Mais il comporte aussi des moments d'une puissance &#233;motionnelle rarement atteinte, notamment le cescendo final de "Fracture"


----------



## Mobyduck (29 Juin 2007)

*Stereophonics* - Juste Enough Education To Perform






J'adore ce groupe, le timbre rauque de Kelly Jones est vraiment enivrant...et les riffs de guitare.  :love:

Petit extrait: Mr.Writer

Le site officiel.

nb: Leur prochain album, Pull The Pin, devrait sortir vers la fin de l'année (cette automne probablement), mais on peut déjà se faire une idée dessus grâce à Bank Holiday Monday le premier single.  ---> Ici <---


----------



## Nobody (30 Juin 2007)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Juste une toute petite contribution. _Starless and Bible Black_ est effectivement "une aventure c&#233;r&#233;brale" et une v&#233;ritable exp&#233;rience musicale. Mais il comporte aussi des moments d'une puissance &#233;motionnelle rarement atteinte, notamment le cescendo final de "Fracture"



Exact. Merci de compl&#233;ter. Il y a tant &#224; dire sur cette musique, il est pr&#233;f&#233;rable de s'y mettre &#224; plusieurs. Je pense que la principale caract&#233;ristique est cette coh&#233;rence incroyable dans la construction des morceaux, un &#233;quilibre fabuleux, tant chronologiquement que spatialement et dire &#231;a est encore r&#233;ducteur car il y a bien d'autres dimensions explor&#233;es par les musiciens du groupe. Ou plut&#244;t par le groupe car c'est bien d'une entit&#233; &#224; part enti&#232;re et c'est ce qui fait leur force malgr&#233; les changements de personnel: ce n'&#233;tait pas la r&#233;union d'individualit&#233;s mais la coh&#233;sion d'un groupe.

Pour r&#233;pondre &#224; FanREM, le premier album du groupe "In The Court Of The Crimson King" est bien entendu une r&#233;f&#233;rence. Si je ne l'ai pas cit&#233; dans mon post pr&#233;c&#233;dent, c'est parce que cet album est, &#224; mon gout, largement inf&#233;rieur &#224; ceux que j'ai cit&#233;s. M&#234;me s'il est d'un tr&#232;s haut niveau. Je n'ai pas cit&#233; non plus "Lark's Tongues In Aspic". Pas pour les m&#234;mes raisons car c'est un disque tr&#232;s fort &#233;galement. Simplement, j'avais envie de parler des trois autres. Je le mets dans la m&#234;me gamme &#233;motionnelle que celle que Couleur Sud cite &#224; propos de "Fracture". "Lark's Tongues In Aspic" est complexe mais terriblement addictif. Avec ce splendide enchainement que constituent "Book Of Saturday" et "Exiles", des m&#233;lodies qui vous retournent les sens... Poignant. 
Sans parler des morceaux &#233;ponymes part I et II qui sont &#224; se mettre &#224; genoux. Ben si je vous le dis! 




Allez, les gars, n'h&#233;sitez plus et filez chez votre disquaire!


----------



## macarel (30 Juin 2007)

sur le coup j'ai regardé sur Wiki, un très bon article sur Fripp (et accesoirement sur King Crimson) 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robert_Fripp


----------



## CouleurSud (30 Juin 2007)

Enr&#233;gistr&#233; en 1973, _No Pussyfooting _fait entrer Eno et Fripp dans une sorte de _terra incognita. _Eno avait invent&#233; un proc&#233;d&#233; qui diff&#233;rait l'echo de ses accords de synth&#233;tiseurs (ARP et AKS) pour cr&#233;er une longue vibration sonore qui se modifiait imperceptiblement. Sur cette base mouvante, Fripp d&#233;ploie des vagues de notes de guitare qui, r&#233;p&#233;t&#233;es en boucle, se r&#233;percutent &#224; l'infini.   
Le r&#233;sultat est saisissant : deux longues rivi&#232;res sonores au courant tr&#232;s lent qui coulent vers on ne sait o&#249; dans une splendide indiff&#233;rence &#224; ce qui peut se passer sur leurs rives.
Fascin&#233; par ce disque, D. Bowie proposera &#224; Fripp de faire les parties de guitare de _Heroes _qui est, &#224; mon sens, sa plus grande r&#233;ussite


----------



## ScubaARM (30 Juin 2007)

Pinball Wizard... Magic bus ... Squeeze Box ... et quelle légende ..!!!



​


----------



## Dark-Tintin (30 Juin 2007)

Mes 2 achats d'hier :love:

Paradise Lost - In Requiem






Et Mayhem - Ordo Ad Chao


----------



## richard-deux (30 Juin 2007)

*Jaga Jazzist - A Livingroom Hush*

http://www.myspace.com/jagajazzististhesound


----------



## fedo (30 Juin 2007)

> *Jaga Jazzist - A Livingroom Hush*


tr&#232;s bons titres chez ce groupe.

bon sinon je suis toujours autant &#233;pat&#233; par ce groupe fran&#231;ais de noise du sud ouest, G&#226;techien.


----------



## teo (30 Juin 2007)

Petit podcast tranquillou, tout en douceur apéritive, après les grosses sonos des chars de la marche des fiertés (Mention spéciale _Alternative_ au char de l'ancien _Pulp_, toutes dents dehors avec _Salut à toi_ des *Bérus* )

FriskyRadio Podcast 079, avant d'aller suer à *Ballroom* ce soir.





DJ Gregory, DJ Deep, Nick V, Patrick Vidal, Jef K, Jérôme Pacman​


----------



## ScubaARM (30 Juin 2007)

Il faut essayer cela : http://www.collectif-gazolina.com/datt/
Dinner at the Thomson's, décourvert pour ma part sur La 5 dans l'émission "j'irai dormir chez vous".
Excellente écoute,
Scub


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (1 Juillet 2007)

Découvert par l'incroyable _Cosmic dancer_, les *T.Rex* du londonien Marc Bolan me laissent totalement sous le charme avec l'excellent album _Electric warrior_.


----------



## gKatarn (1 Juillet 2007)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Mes 2 achats d'hier :love:
> 
> Paradise Lost - In Requiem
> 
> ...



Ah, je croyais que tu n'avais plus de sous


----------



## Dark-Tintin (1 Juillet 2007)

J'ai retrouv&#233; quelques billets...  Mais maintenant ils sont plus l&#224;


----------



## ScubaARM (1 Juillet 2007)

Série noire- L'album s'intitule "Morningrise", pourtant ... on a pas l'impression qu'il va se lever.
Scub


​


----------



## fedo (1 Juillet 2007)

c'est dimanche, &#231;a r&#233;p&#233;te dans le garage. justement un petit coup de _Mr. Airplane Man_, charmantes demoiselles qui font dans le garage rock/white blues bien cracra.





l'album _C'mon DJ_ de 2004, vraiment bien si vous voulez vous rappeler un peu du _White Stripes_ des d&#233;buts (m&#234;me label que celui o&#249; a d&#233;marr&#233; le duo du Michigan d'ailleurs).


----------



## teo (1 Juillet 2007)

Final Fantasy et son excellent _He Poos Clouds_

Aucun rapport musical avec le jeu si ce n'est qu'Owen Pallett, l'homme orchestre de la formation, mentionne que le nom vient du jeu. Mais on est loin de l'ambiance de jeu vidéo  Musique étrange, des cordes, des cuivres, j'aime beaucoup sa voix, parfois plaintive, parfois très puissante.

Merci à Pitch pour cette découverte, évidemment  Déjà un peu ancien, mais un classique  désormais.





​


----------



## Burzum (1 Juillet 2007)

DEATH IN JUNE - Something Is Coming






Cet album est à plus dun titre une aubaine pour les fans. Dabord parce quil sagit du premier live officiel de DIJ (qui était de plus le premier groupe anglais à venir jouer depuis le début des hostilités !), si lon exclut les sessions live de Burial.Ensuite, la qualité sonore de très bonne facture rendent les pirates inutiles. Enfin, un 2ème cd denregistrements pour la radio croatienne offre de nouvelles versions sympathiques de quelques titres. Ajoutons encore que les bénéfices de la vente de ce disque étaient à lépoque reversés à un hôpital croate qui soccupait des victimes de la guerre, ce qui permettait donc de faire une bonne action (mamie, jai eu un bon point !). Si je parle au passé, cest surtout que cette pièce de collection est épuisée depuis, et quà moins que vous vous soyiez fendu de la réédition vinyle de lan passé, il faudra vous armer de patience et errer dans les conventions de disques, ou attendre un éventuelle réédition. Linterprétation est sans faille (le public peu expressif, mais à mon avis cest surtout que DIJ nétait pas forcément très connu dans les balkans jusquà lors), aucun album n'est omis et les versions studios feront le bonheur des inconditionnels (ah, Giddy giddy carousel).

http://www.gutsofdarkness.com/god/objet.php?objet=3573


----------



## jphg (2 Juillet 2007)

teo a dit:


> FriskyRadio Podcast 079



pas mal !


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2007)

*esmerine - aurora*






Plut&#244;t adepte, au boulot, de sonorit&#233;s telles que Tosca, Kruder & Dorfmeister voire l'excellent Funky Porcini, l&#224;, avec esmerise je reste scotch&#233;. 

Du violoncelle bien s&#251;r, accompagn&#233; par des instruments autant divers que du glockenspiel, metallophone, marimaba..... le tout pour un r&#233;sultat post-rock comtemporain... Magique!

Des ambiances sombres, tant&#244;t nerveuses, suivi de moments de douce pl&#233;nitude me rendent cet album que je viens de d&#233;couvrir d&#233;j&#224; indispensable; une d&#233;licieuse impression  de se trouver &#224; prague en novembre.

Un lien pour preview *ici*


----------



## jphg (3 Juillet 2007)

electro in da house :
Sergej Auto, le dernier album (de 2006 qd m&#234;me&#8230: "we are giants" chez Saasfee records
achat dispo chez Kompakt, iTunes (mais le shop allemand ? la redirection ne marche pas&#8230 et Finetunes.

et donc le style c'est : electro-tech.  :love:  (edit : pop. electro-pop ?)


----------



## Grug (3 Juillet 2007)

donc, le truc qui reviens en boucle chez moi en ce moment. :love:
hip hop/rap/R&B/jazz , je ne sais comment ça se défini.

les Watt's Prophets.


[youtube]ISUoTJaXVBQ[/youtube]​


----------



## teo (3 Juillet 2007)

Les versions de _Siboney_ par Connie Francis et Xavier Cugat sur la bande originale de 2046 de Wong Kar-Wai :love:

ça donne envie de margarita, singapore sling et autres cognacs asiatiques, de soirées qui n'en finissent pas, de soleils qui se couchent, de sublissimes femmes aux hanches larges, en fourreaux verts imprimés d'oiseaux et de messieurs à fines moustaches qui fument des cigarettes aux noms exotiques

Luxe, calme et volupté

:style: _Roberto, ce disque est pour toi._ :love:


----------



## bompi (3 Juillet 2007)

Entre de multiples choses, je r&#233;&#233;coute une fois de plus *Music for Adverts (and Short Films)* de The Black Dog.
26 titres tr&#232;s courts ou d&#233;j&#224; bien &#233;tal&#233;s (moins d'une minute &#224; pr&#232;s de sept minutes) o&#249; l'inventivit&#233; de Ken Downie est exploit&#233;e &#224; fond. Au niveau du son, en soi, rien d'exceptionnel. Simplement on a l'impression, m&#234;me apr&#232;s un nombre d'&#233;coute respectable (100, 200 ?) cela reste surprenant, prenant. Bref, une petite merveille.





On encha&#238;ne avec un classique qui me rappelle ma jeunesse *Oil in canvas* de Japan. Si je ne me trompe pas, c'est leur ultime album (par ailleurs, en public). Que ce soit pas nostalgie ou pas, je ne sais, je continue &#224; trouver cela magique : un orientalisme chic mais pas que. Toute une &#233;poque, o&#249; j'&#233;coutais Logic System, Yukihiro Takahashi, Ryuichi Sakamoto (et YMO pour s&#251;r), lisais Kawabata, Mishima, S&#244;seki etc. Et d&#233;j&#224; fan d'Ozu.  Pour autant Japan avait plut&#244;t un son sinisant que japonisant. Quoi qu'il en soit, la basse de Mick Karn est au top, Sylvian en fait parfois un peu trop mais l'emporte en g&#233;n&#233;ral. Cool, quoi.




(une fois de plus, pour les images, je peux repasser f*ck Camino pour cela)


----------



## ScubaARM (3 Juillet 2007)

Désolé, mais là on ne laisse que les violoncelles et associés. Un autre genre plus classique.
Scub


​


----------



## thescreaminghand (3 Juillet 2007)

En ce moment, fantomas (the director's cut), c'est du tout bon  mais à ne pas mettre entre toutes les mains.


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (3 Juillet 2007)

..je me le dis souvent....je suis né 20 ans trop tard.... :rateau: 


ROCK...........n'.............ROLL

[DM]2BoWZwA9k1IVHglc4[/DM]


----------



## da capo (4 Juillet 2007)

L'adolescence est une période troublée dit-on, faite de renoncements mais aussi de luttes et d'affirmations.
Les ados me broutent pour la plupart maintenant mais j'aime à me rappeler que j'en ai été un et que je pouvais être rocker comme amateur de psychédélisme ou de folk en même temps et le contraire.

Il reste aussi de cette période le souvenir d'avoir choisi les disques pour leur pochette après tout la musique devait être bien !

Ce jour là j'avais une écharpe mauve et des kickers et les 45/50 Francs nécessaires pour acheter un vinil chez le disquaire.

Je ne crois pas m'être trompé (comme toi qui ne m'a pas rendu quantité de mes disques !)




Arthur Lee, Love, Forever Changes.

Une certaine idée du psychédélisme.


----------



## CouleurSud (4 Juillet 2007)

starmac a dit:


> L'adolescence est une période troublée dit-on, faite de renoncements mais aussi de luttes et d'affirmations.
> Les ados me broutent pour la plupart maintenant mais j'aime à me rappeler que j'en ai été un et que je pouvais être rocker comme amateur de psychédélisme ou de folk en même temps et le contraire.
> 
> Il reste aussi de cette période le souvenir d'avoir choisi les disques pour leur pochette après tout la musique devait être bien !
> ...





Très grand disque. Au début de la même année (1967), il y a eu _Da Capo_,le deuxième album de Love. Sans jeu de mot, ce disque fut pour moi une révélation : "Revelation", sur la face B, le premier morceau de l'histoire du rock durant 18 minutes. Une réussite. Après, il y en a eu d'autres, baucoup d'autres (des morceaux de 18 minutes). Et l'ennui est venu rapidement...

Oui : Arthur Lee forever


----------



## IceandFire (4 Juillet 2007)

J'adore ce groupe :love:....


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Juillet 2007)

:love:


----------



## da capo (4 Juillet 2007)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Oui : Arthur Lee forever



Pour rester dans le ton mais s'écarter du média audio seul, Arte proposera durant l'été de nombreux programmes réunis sous le thème "Summer of Love". Un travail sur cette période de la fin des années 60 et du début des années 70.

Hier soir, docu suivi par des courts métrages...
Je pense qu'il y aura vraiment de belles choses à découvrir ou redécouvrir...


----------



## Schillier21 (4 Juillet 2007)

Ces jours c'est Cypress Hill

ils assurent ces gars.

[YOUTUBE]ZZbE2QLVLhI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## tirhum (4 Juillet 2007)

Faut que tu écoutes la B.O de "Judgement night", alors...
Ça devrait coller à tes goûts...


----------



## Schillier21 (4 Juillet 2007)

effectivement

c'est le genre de rap que j'aime

bien que normalement j'en écoute pas

mais il ont un bon bit

[youtube]f_thz4tX-_8[/youtube]

comme ça vous vous emmerderez pas à chercher une vidéo sur Youtube si vou voulez voir 



et voila les vidéos des deux groupes qui ont fait le clip d'avant:

[youtube]IwBogrrcW4Q&NR=1[/youtube]

[youtube]k3jY3Suos1M[/youtube]

je comprend mieux pourquoi j'aime avec la première


----------



## teo (4 Juillet 2007)

starmac a dit:


> Pour rester dans le ton mais s'écarter du média audio seul, Arte proposera durant l'été de nombreux programmes réunis sous le thème "Summer of Love". Un travail sur cette période de la fin des années 60 et du début des années 70.
> 
> Hier soir, docu suivi par des courts métrages...
> Je pense qu'il y aura vraiment de belles choses à découvrir ou redécouvrir...



Je me réserve pour 2008 et les comémorations des 20 ans du 2e Summer of love  Aciiiiiied   

Ca me fait penser, à propos de vieux trucs (mais toujours d'actualité) hier soir, j'ai eu envie d'écouter _des vieux machins_ que je n'écoute plus jamais: même pas un album, une compilation. _The Best of Supertramp_. Je ne supporte plus trop ce genre de musique et pourtant, hier, ça m'a fait du bien, un petit retour en arrière, "J'ai 10 ans" pour digérer certaines choses associées à ces morceaux. Ben ça fait du bien. Certains titres sont des déclencheurs et j'ai quand même commencé à écouter de la musique avec ces groupes là aussi. Une fois passé les inévitables décalages temporels (c'est comment dire _so baba ?_ ) c'est toujours sympa à écouter, une fois de temps en temps. A l'occasion, faudrait que je re écoute _Breakfast in America_ ou _Crime of the century_.

Pour me remettre de mes émotions, une bonne et large couche de *Scissors Sisters* avec leur _Scissors Sisters_ et _Ta-Dah_.  







_We are queer, we are here and we are not going shopping _


----------



## stephaaanie (4 Juillet 2007)

Je confirme qu'Arte nous r&#233;serve l&#224; une tr&#232;s chouette programmation.
Ce qui est vraiment cool c'est que &#231;a continue ce soir, et plein d'autres soirs dans l'&#233;t&#233;.
Comme d'habitude, leur dossier est super complet, avec 8X45 minutes de zique de l'&#233;poque en &#233;coute int&#233;grale sur *
le site d'Arte.*
:style:

Et puis ce matin, j'&#233;coute *The Brian Jonestown Massacre*, par exemple _Nevertheless_, en &#233;coute *l&#224;*.
:style:


----------



## silvio (4 Juillet 2007)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Très grand disque. Au début de la même année (1967), il y a eu _Da Capo_,le deuxième album de Love. Sans jeu de mot, ce disque fut pour moi une révélation : "Revelation", sur la face B, le premier morceau de l'histoire du rock durant 18 minutes. Une réussite. Après, il y en a eu d'autres, baucoup d'autres (des morceaux de 18 minutes). Et l'ennui est venu rapidement...
> 
> Oui : Arthur Lee forever


Découvert tardivement, lors de ma période Revival ... excellent effectivement
:love:



tirhum a dit:


> Faut que tu écoutes la B.O de "Judgement night", alors...
> Ça devrait coller à tes goûts...


Hum elle n'est pas matinée de rock cette BO .. genre Cypress Hill/Megadeath ou Ice Cube/Suicidal Tendancies ?


----------



## fedo (4 Juillet 2007)

> Ice Cube/Suicidal Tendancies ?



c'est Slayer.


----------



## tirhum (4 Juillet 2007)

silvio a dit:


> (...)
> Hum elle n'est pas matin&#233;e de rock cette BO .. genre Cypress Hill/Megadeath ou Ice Cube/Suicidal Tendancies ?


Ben, voui !....
C'est pour &#231;a que j'en parlais !...  
Faut suivre !...  


silvio ?!....


----------



## silvio (4 Juillet 2007)

fedo a dit:


> c'est Slayer.



Môssieur est un connaisseur ... 
Bon je l'ai fait de mémoire ...
et encore vous avez échappé à De La Soul/Metallica 




tirhum a dit:


> Ben, voui !....
> C'est pour ça que j'en parlais !...
> Faut suivre !...
> 
> ...



Benoui c'est marqué en bas à droite  ....


----------



## macarel (4 Juillet 2007)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:


> ..je me le dis souvent....je suis n&#233; 20 ans trop tard.... :rateau:
> 
> Pour une fois...
> T&#232;h, pour f&#234;ter &#231;a je vais &#233;couter "Led Zeppelin II":love: , puis le Un aussi:love: et toc
> "I'm gonna leave you" hein


----------



## CouleurSud (5 Juillet 2007)

macarel a dit:


> Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
> 
> 
> > ..je me le dis souvent....je suis n&#233; 20 ans trop tard.... :rateau:
> ...


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (5 Juillet 2007)

Ah bah tiens.... Je viens justement de me faire un p'tit "Pushing too hard".... 


_Edit : ..et l&#224; je me branche sur "Virgin Radio Groove" Section 70's/80's pop sur iTunes Radio...._
_ Motown au taquet... _


----------



## CouleurSud (5 Juillet 2007)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:


> Ah bah tiens.... Je viens justement de me faire un p'tit "Pushing too hard"....



Excellent 

Tiens, je rajoute la pochette


----------



## bompi (5 Juillet 2007)

C'est tout &#224; fait le genre de pochette qui me fait r&#233;aliser &#224; quel point je ne suis pas nostalgique de cette &#233;poque ...


----------



## CouleurSud (5 Juillet 2007)

bompi a dit:


> C'est tout &#224; fait le genre de pochette qui me fait r&#233;aliser &#224; quel point je ne suis pas nostalgique de cette &#233;poque ...



Pour aller dans ton sens, une photo assez c&#233;l&#232;bre des Count Five 






Pourtant, avec la musique, &#231;a formait un tout. Le ton d'une &#233;poque. Et cette &#233;poque, celle du matin du psych&#233;d&#233;lique, l'&#233;poque du Garage am&#233;ricain, l'&#233;poque des Seeds, des Sonics, des Electric Prunes, de 13th Floor Elevator, des Standells, je dois bien dire que j'en suis nostalgique. Chaque nouveau groupe apportait quelque chose, ouvrait des territoires. Il y avait de l'inou&#239; tous les mois. Tout semblait possible. Les horizons ne s'&#233;taient pas encore ferm&#233;s.


----------



## richard-deux (5 Juillet 2007)

stephaaanie a dit:


> Et puis ce matin, j'écoute *The Brian Jonestown Massacre*, par exemple _Nevertheless_, en écoute *là*.
> :style:



Si tu aimes BJM, va sur le site officiel, tout les albums sont en téléchargement gratuitement.  

http://www.brianjonestownmassacre.com/mp3.html

Bien sûr, rien ne t'empêche d'acheter les disques.


----------



## bompi (5 Juillet 2007)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Pour aller dans ton sens, une photo assez célèbre des Count Five
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Je comprends très bien 

Pour autant je ne suis pas (plus ?) d'un naturel nostalgique. Tout au plus sentimental.
De surcroît, les musiques qui me plaisent sont rarement de cette époque. Avant, après, plutôt.


----------



## macarel (5 Juillet 2007)

CouleurSud a dit:


> macarel a dit:
> 
> 
> > Tu pourrais aussi aller écouter tranquillement les Pretty things ou les Seeds, voire Eddie Cochran
> ...


----------



## CouleurSud (5 Juillet 2007)

bompi a dit:


> Je comprends très bien
> 
> Pour autant je ne suis pas (plus ?) d'un naturel nostalgique. Tout au plus sentimental.
> De surcroît, les musiques qui me plaisent sont rarement de cette époque. Avant, après, plutôt.





La nostalgie n'a pas d'âge. Elle n'est qu'un présent qui continue à frapper

Chez moi, elle a frappé tout de suite (Stones), pendant (Seeds), peu après ( MC5, Stooges), après, mais en même temps ( Jam, Saints), pendant (ou après, Sonic Youth, Nirvana), et encore, et encore...





macarel a dit:


> CouleurSud a dit:
> 
> 
> > Ah, the Pretty Things, vu à Koog aan de Zaan   quand j'étais très jeune, ça devrait être en '65 environ. La même anée (environ) j'ai vu Pink Floyd, dans une petite salle à Zaandam (200 personnes) C'était la premièe fois que je voyais un jeu de lumière "psychédélique'
> ...


----------



## teo (5 Juillet 2007)

Un truc très étrange, Justin Bond aka Kiki, qui faisait des apparitions dans _Shortbus_, film love: + :rose:  +  ) sorti l'année dernière: Kiki and Herb, _Will die for you: At Carnegie Hall_ enregistré en 2004.



​
Entre cabaret et torch song, queer et camp, entre récit et chant, une _revue_ tordante avec une fausse vieille femme alcoolique (_Kiki_) et son faux pianiste homo (_Herb_), avec des reprises de _Love will tear us apart_, _Total eclipse of the heart_, _Sex bomb_, _The revolution wil not be televised_ (!) et _Dominique_ (oui oui, la fameuse none, en anglais-français ça déchire, surtout les commentaires plutôt salés  ).

Bref, juste pour dire, vous n'entendrez jamais ce genre de choses par ici, ça peut être insupportable mais ça peut aussi être génial :love:

Quand le travestissement devient immense  _(bon, faut juste suivre car les spectacles new-yorkais ne sont pas traduits, et quel accent )
_

J'ai pas mis de lien _youtube_, pas la peine d'encombrer, la qualité des vidéos prises pendant leurs spectacles est assez mauvaise mais pour les curieux, cherchez _Kiki and Herb_, si vous arrivez à regarder l'intégrale de _Total eclipse_, c'est terrible


----------



## jphg (6 Juillet 2007)

teo a dit:


> Kiki and Herb, _Will die for you: At Carnegie Hall_ enregistré en 2004.



Je prends &#8730;

Un peu dans le genre, il y a ça :















*Psycho Beach Party* : parodie/mix de film de surf et thriller, musique surf-rock 
*Hedwig and the angry inch* : comédie musicale, musique rock (je préfère la version studio, donc du film)
*Reefer Madness* : comédie musicale, musique euh de comédie musicale !! (je dirais genre classique Broadway, un peu pop, kitsch, avec des duos et tout et tout, j'adore)
*Taboo* : comédie musicale de Boy George, mais je ne connais pas la musique et je n'ai pas vu la pièce ! (qqun m'accompagne pour aller le voir ? ça se joue encore ?)


----------



## jphg (6 Juillet 2007)

dcz_ a dit:


> D&#233;couvert par l'incroyable _Cosmic dancer_, les *T.Rex* du londonien Marc Bolan me laissent totalement sous le charme avec l'excellent album _Electric warrior_.











    :mouais:


----------



## Schillier21 (6 Juillet 2007)

Des bons : Bonfire

[youtube]pU8mcKDmkCo&mode=related&search=[/youtube]
Tony's Roulette

[youtube]oRJBVTheO88&mode=related&search=[/youtube]
Sword And Stone


----------



## jphg (6 Juillet 2007)

Qu'est-ce qu'un _Mash-up_ ?
Sue Teller nous explique :

[YOUTUBE]A4uyN5rQbbU[/YOUTUBE]

(via centripetalnotion)


----------



## da capo (6 Juillet 2007)

pour les amateurs, une petite "rampe de lancement"

http://www.bootlegsfr.com/blog/


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Juillet 2007)

le grand Joe... :love:


----------



## da capo (6 Juillet 2007)

le petit bob 





​


----------



## CouleurSud (6 Juillet 2007)

starmac a dit:


> le petit bob
> 
> 
> 
> ...





"All or Nothing"


----------



## Schillier21 (6 Juillet 2007)

Petite question:

Qui a fait l'originale de "Hey Joe" ???


----------



## IceandFire (6 Juillet 2007)

Hendrix !


----------



## Schillier21 (6 Juillet 2007)

Merci

c'est bien ce que je pensais mais je sais qu'elle a été reprise plusieurs fois alors je doutais


elle est quand même trop belle cette chanson


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2007)

Google est ton ami&#8230; :sleep:

`Hey Joe est une chanson am&#233;ricaine populaire des ann&#233;es 1960 qui est devenu un standard du rock. L'auteur original est inconnu, elle a &#233;t&#233; interpret&#233;e par de nombreux artistes.
La chanson raconte l'histoire d'un homme qui fuit apr&#232;s avoir tir&#233; sur sa femme.
Billy Roberts est le premier artiste qui en a fait un succ&#232;s en 1962. Hey Joe a &#233;t&#233; un tube aux &#201;tats-Unis pour le groupe The Leaves, mais c'est la version de Tim Rose en 1965, que reprendra Jimi Hendrix en 1966, qui popularisa cette chanson.La chanson est adapt&#233;e en France par Johnny Hallyday puis par Les Charlots sous forme d'un pastiche (Hey Max).Deep Purple la reprend dans leur premier disque, Shades of Deep Purple, en 1968, dans une version hispanisante. Plus tard, Roy Buchanan la reprendra en hommage &#224; Hendrix. La chanson a &#233;galement &#233;t&#233; reprise pour le film Innocents - The Dreamers par Michael Pitt, chanteur du groupe Pagoda.


----------



## IceandFire (6 Juillet 2007)

une des reprises les plus connues est celle de Clapton


----------



## CouleurSud (6 Juillet 2007)

On rajoutera Willy DeVille


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Juillet 2007)

CouleurSud a dit:


> On rajoutera Willy DeVille




de loin l'une des meilleures. :love:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2007)

Tr&#232;s bonne reprise oui


----------



## da capo (6 Juillet 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> de loin l'une des meilleures. :love:





			
				[MGZ] BackCat;4324928 a dit:
			
		

> Très bonne reprise oui



Vous oubliez pas Johnny ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4324848 a dit:
			
		

> Google est ton ami&#8230; :sleep:
> 
> `Hey Joe est une chanson am&#233;ricaine populaire des ann&#233;es 1960 qui est devenu un standard du rock. L'auteur original est inconnu, elle a &#233;t&#233; interpret&#233;e par de nombreux artistes.
> La chanson raconte l'histoire d'un homme qui fuit apr&#232;s avoir tir&#233; sur sa femme.
> Billy Roberts est le premier artiste qui en a fait un succ&#232;s en 1962. Hey Joe a &#233;t&#233; un tube aux &#201;tats-Unis pour le groupe The Leaves, mais c'est la version de Tim Rose en 1965, que reprendra Jimi Hendrix en 1966, qui popularisa cette chanson.*La chanson est adapt&#233;e en France par Johnny Hallyday* puis par Les Charlots sous forme d'un pastiche (Hey Max).Deep Purple la reprend dans leur premier disque, Shades of Deep Purple, en 1968, dans une version hispanisante. Plus tard, Roy Buchanan la reprendra en hommage &#224; Hendrix. La chanson a &#233;galement &#233;t&#233; reprise pour le film Innocents - The Dreamers par Michael Pitt, chanteur du groupe Pagoda.


non non 

Edit : remarque&#8230; je me rends compte que je suis tomb&#233; dans le panneau&#8230; Tu as fait un parfait guiguilap's sta&#239;le. une r&#233;ponse inutile d'un mec qui ne lit pas ce que les autres &#233;crivent, je n'avais pas saisi.


----------



## da capo (6 Juillet 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4324932 a dit:
			
		

> non non
> 
> Edit : remarque je me rends compte que je suis tombé dans le panneau Tu as fait un parfait guiguilap's staïle. une réponse inutile d'un mec qui ne lit pas ce que les autres écrivent, je n'avais pas saisi.



merci, merci


----------



## CouleurSud (6 Juillet 2007)

starmac a dit:


> Vous oubliez pas Johnny ?



Tu veux dire dans les meilleures ?


----------



## da capo (6 Juillet 2007)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Tu veux dire dans les meilleures ?



De Johnny ?

Non, je préfère de loin Jesus Christ (est un hippie)


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Juillet 2007)

Pour moi c'est Poême sur la 7ème et aussi Requiem pour un fou


Enfin je dis ça... :rose:


----------



## CouleurSud (6 Juillet 2007)

starmac a dit:


> De Johnny ?
> 
> Non, je préfère de loin Jesus Christ (est un hippie)





Tu as raison. Mais il y a aussi "San Francisco"


(ceci dit, l'original...)


----------



## IceandFire (6 Juillet 2007)

ah oui mon ami Willy ! :love: il me l'a jou&#233; pour moi &#224; la gratte pendant une s&#233;ance photo dans sa chambre...


----------



## da capo (7 Juillet 2007)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Tu as raison. Mais il y a aussi "San Francisco"



Juste pour la petite histoire, Jesus Christ était sur la face B d'un 45T dont le titre phare était "On me recherche"





Une espèce de schizophrénie musicale et des thèmes semblait animer le brave johnny à cheveux noirs et barbe : d'une part la tendance méchant garçon, d'autre part la tendance ch'mise à fleurs.

Joli 45T "oublié" par mes soeurs et que j'ai écouté des dizaines (centaines) de fois


----------



## CouleurSud (7 Juillet 2007)

starmac a dit:


> Juste pour la petite histoire, Jesus Christ &#233;tait sur la face B d'un 45T dont le titre phare &#233;tait "On me recherche"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schizophr&#233;nie est le mot qui convient. Auquel on pourrait adjoindre : amn&#233;sie. Il faut se souvenir qu'il avait sorti, peu de temps avant (1966), "Cheveux Longs, Id&#233;es Courtes" en r&#233;ponse &#224; Antoine qui le voyait bien en cage &#224; M&#233;drano dans ses "Elucubrations".

Fort heureusement, il y avait &#224; l'&#233;poque Ronnie Bird pour mettre de l'ordre dans tout &#231;a ("Chante", reprise d'un morceau des Troggs, "I Can't Only Give you Anything)


("Chante, la chanson a du bon lorsque l'on pense au fric...". C'&#233;tait pour Antoine)


----------



## macinside (7 Juillet 2007)

étant au boulot  et seul personne présente ... j'ai été chercher 2 disques


----------



## ScubaARM (7 Juillet 2007)

Celui là s'appelle Orchid (peut être inspiré de Black Sabath).
Bonne écoute, attention pas trop fort pour les voisins.



​


----------



## Schillier21 (7 Juillet 2007)

ScubaARM a dit:


> Celui là s'appelle Orchid (peut être inspiré de Black Sabath).
> Bonne écoute, attention pas trop fort pour les voisins.
> 
> 
> ...



Euh ya un petite problème

tu dis qu'il s'appelle Orchid, mais sur la photo c'est marqué Opeth!!

c'est quoi qui est juste??


et on va rajouter une petite couche de gros métal 

Otep

[YOUTUBE]tfLnDUPmP4s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## naas (7 Juillet 2007)

macinside a dit:


> étant au boulot  et seul personne présente ... j'ai été chercher 2 disques



benh ça alors  je serais curieux d'entendre ce que cela donne


----------



## gKatarn (7 Juillet 2007)

Schillier21 a dit:


> on va rajouter une petite couche de gros métal
> 
> Otep
> 
> [YOUTUBE]tfLnDUPmP4s[/YOUTUBE]



Euuuuuuuh, c'est pas du métal çà, c'est juste du bruit :rateau:


----------



## naas (7 Juillet 2007)

gKatarn a dit:


> Euuuuuuuh, c'est pas du métal çà, c'est juste du bruit :rateau:


Je crois qu'il veulent nous parler de géo politique américaine et de d"implication des lobis pétroliers dans la politique extérieure des Etats unis d'Amérique.
Enfin j'ai pas bien compris parce que par dessus il y avait un bruit énorme, leur discours manque de méthode, ou l'inverse :bebe:


----------



## macinside (7 Juillet 2007)

naas a dit:


> benh &#231;a alors  je serais curieux d'entendre ce que cela donne



je suis plus fan du premier disque que du 2 em  et les 3 petits keupons remis au go&#251;t du jour


----------



## gKatarn (8 Juillet 2007)

Ludwig van 88 - New Orleans, &#231;&#224; donne bien &#231;&#224;


----------



## macinside (8 Juillet 2007)

gKatarn a dit:


> Ludwig van 88 - New Orleans, çà donne bien çà



non la c'est pour dark tintin


----------



## naas (8 Juillet 2007)

Oui parce que du beru en techno j'ai une grande imagination mais l&#224; je c&#226;le un peu


----------



## Dark-Tintin (8 Juillet 2007)

Schillier21 a dit:


> Euh ya un petite problème
> 
> tu dis qu'il s'appelle Orchid, mais sur la photo c'est marqué Opeth!!
> 
> ...




Pour l'album, opeth est le nom du groupe (d'ailleurs si t'es amateur de métal c'est pas normal que tu connaisses pas) et Orchid le nom de l'album 


En gros métal je préfère ça (behemoth) :

[YOUTUBE]jIJyjJj6y5g[/YOUTUBE]

ou ça (amon amarth) :
[YOUTUBE]JFq2YJKYa-k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## tirhum (8 Juillet 2007)

_clic image..._​


----------



## naas (8 Juillet 2007)

J'ai une question &#224; propos de ces "groupes" de m&#233;tal:
pourquoi ils hurlent ?`non s&#233;rieux pourquoi


----------



## spud34 (8 Juillet 2007)

naas a dit:


> Je crois qu'il veulent nous parler de géo politique américaine et de d"implication des lobis pétroliers dans la politique extérieure des Etats unis d'Amérique.
> Enfin j'ai pas bien compris parce que par dessus il y avait un bruit énorme, leur discours manque de méthode, ou l'inverse :bebe:



Ben oui, c'est du néo métal pas des universitaires, ils vont donc avoir un discours qui va pas forcément faire dans la dentelle. C'est un style par essence cathartique qui a pour objet d'exprimer le plus profond de sa tripaille. Je peux concevoir que ça ne plaise pas mais, la tolérance étant de rigueur sur ce genre de fil, je ne crois pas que ça justifie des remarques de vierge effarouchée


----------



## ScubaARM (8 Juillet 2007)

Schillier21 a dit:


> Euh ya un petite problème
> 
> tu dis qu'il s'appelle Orchid, mais sur la photo c'est marqué Opeth!!
> 
> ...


----------



## ScubaARM (8 Juillet 2007)

Oups, redite. Darktintin avait déjà répondu. Désolé.


----------



## tirhum (8 Juillet 2007)

ScubaARM a dit:


> Oups, redite. Darktintin avait déjà répondu. Désolé.


Tu sais que tu as une fonction "Éditer", sur tes propres messages ?!...


----------



## Souvaroff (8 Juillet 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Tu sais que tu as une fonction "Éditer", sur tes propres messages ?!...


 Une superbe version de la chanson de prevert ! :love:


----------



## gKatarn (8 Juillet 2007)

naas a dit:


> J'ai une question à propos de ces "groupes" de métal:
> pourquoi ils hurlent ?`non sérieux pourquoi



Ils se sont cognés le petit orteil contre l'ampli ?


----------



## Dark-Tintin (8 Juillet 2007)

naas a dit:


> J'ai une question &#224; propos de ces "groupes" de m&#233;tal:
> pourquoi ils hurlent ?`non s&#233;rieux pourquoi




Pour exprimer ce qu'ils ressentent 

Regarde, on peut bien se poser les questions "pourquoi les rapeurs ils parlent ?" "pourquoi Rihanna &co vendent plus en faisant les poufs qu'en chantant ?" et beaucoup d'autres, dans tout les genres... 
 Le metal est juste un tr&#232;s bon bouc-&#233;missaire (bon ensuite on va pas dire que la majorit&#233; des groupes de m&#233;tal sont bien, quand je vois les groupes de la MJC de rambouillet je comprends pourquoi le metal passe pour un truc o&#249; on fait juste du bruit )

Puis aussi dans tout les genres de metal extr&#234;me c'est plus les instruments que les voix qui font la m&#233;lodie 
Faut juste savoir &#233;couter et pas avoir l'esprit trop ferm&#233;


----------



## da capo (8 Juillet 2007)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Puis aussi dans tout les genres de metal extrême c'est plus les instruments que les voix qui font la mélodie



Je dois avoir un problème avec les mélodies


----------



## spud34 (8 Juillet 2007)

starmac a dit:


> Je dois avoir un problème avec les mélodies



Je pense surtout que, comme beaucoup, tu confonds mélodie et mélodieux. Une mélodie est quelque chose de totalement "concret", c'est une suite de sons; le fait qu'elle soit mélodieuse ou non va dépendre de l'appréciation de chacun. Je ne suis pas du tout une grande fan de métal, pas de cette branche-là en tout cas, mais je ne crois pas qu'il existe un quelconque courant musical, qui, s'il est fait avec sincérité, mérite d'être raillé ainsi.


----------



## da capo (8 Juillet 2007)

Il ne s'agit pas de raillerie du tout.

Un brin d'ironie peut &#234;tre, pas plus. Parce que la r&#233;f&#233;rence au Sacre du Printemps (que j'aime, j'adore) n'est pas innocente. Car cette pi&#232;ce se joue aussi des canons m&#233;lodieux pour proposer au d&#233;but du XX&#232;me si&#232;cle une ouverture nouvelle.


----------



## spud34 (8 Juillet 2007)

starmac a dit:


> Il ne s'agit pas de raillerie du tout.
> 
> Un brin d'ironie peut être, pas plus. Parce que la référence au Sacre du Printemps (que j'aime, j'adore) n'est pas innocente. Car cette pièce se joue aussi des canons mélodieux pour proposer au début du XXème siècle une ouverture nouvelle.




A part ton smiley, l'ironie n'était pas tellement flagrante... J'ai bien entendu et merci pour le cdb


----------



## Dark-Tintin (8 Juillet 2007)

starmac a dit:


> Je dois avoir un problème avec les mélodies




Après c'est une affaire de gouts...

Y'a que dans ces chansons que je vois une âme différentes des autres, que je retrouve que dans le classique et le metal extrême...


----------



## morphoas (8 Juillet 2007)

Teargas & Plateglass

... une ode à la joie de vivre ... Dignes héritiers de la Compagnie Créole


----------



## naas (8 Juillet 2007)

Pour moi &#233;couter du c&#233;line Dion en boucle est bien plus hard core que du slayer :bebe:



morphoas a dit:


> Teargas & Plateglass
> 
> ... une ode &#224; la joie de vivre ... Dignes h&#233;ritiers de la Compagnie Cr&#233;ole


les vid&#233;os disponibles sur le site sont int&#233;ressantes, j'ai du mal avec la basse omnipr&#233;ssante (j'ai bien ce n&#233;ologisme  ) de plague burial, one day accross the valley confirme cette opposition.
c'est s&#251;rement voulu pour exprimer la violence de la guerre comme &#233;voqu&#233; dans leur texte

leurs vid&#233;os accompagnent magnifiquement la musique, ou l'inverse peut &#234;tre.

bref j'aime bien


----------



## Dark-Tintin (8 Juillet 2007)

naas a dit:


> Pour moi écouter du céline Dion en boucle est bien plus hard core que du slayer :bebe:




Bah, slayer c'est pas vraiment du hardcore 

Celine Dion c'est de la torture...

Tout à l'heure je disais la voix exprime ce qu'on ressent... Qu'est ce qu'elle doit s'emmerder Céline Dion


----------



## da capo (8 Juillet 2007)

morphoas a dit:


> ... une ode &#224; la joie de vivre ... (image d&#233;pression)



Je suis un peu hors sujet mais bon, &#231;a me fait penser imm&#233;diatement &#224; cette photo que nous avions choisie pour l'affiche de notre premier concert&#8230; (nous aussi on donnait dans la joie de vivre )


ps : et un grand amateurisme aussi


----------



## béné (8 Juillet 2007)

ppppffff....
la vraie musique c'est ça!
http://www.lastfm.fr/music/Justice/_/DVNO


 :love:


----------



## Chang (9 Juillet 2007)

b&#233;n&#233;;4326694 a dit:
			
		

> ppppffff....
> la vraie musique c'est &#231;a!
> http://www.lastfm.fr/music/Justice/_/DVNO
> 
> ...



Dans le genre baudruche fluo gonflee de vide ... 

J'ai enfin pu trouver un disque de 1984, Temper - No Favors, entre disco, house et rap, une petite perle qui secoue tout sur son passage et une petite lecon d'efficacite a ces groupes comme Justice pour qui le compresseur a plus d'interet que le clavier ou la guitare.






Et pourtant, ce morceau je l'ai entendu sur le podcast du label Ed Banger, qui avec Institubes entre autres fait dans le gros sons daft punk/rock/electro bien putasier quand meme.

Mais bon, le diversite, les avis, tout ca c'est subjectif ...


----------



## la(n)guille (9 Juillet 2007)

Chang a dit:


> Dans le genre baudruche fluo gonflee de vide ...
> 
> ...



Et je plussois, pourtant généralement j'adhère à ce que me conseille Lepurfils, mais là??? c'est même pas nul, c'est rien!
c'est une non démonstration, des effets, des sons, pas très agréables, aucune mélodie, une rythmique minable...
Incroyable!


----------



## IceandFire (9 Juillet 2007)

glin glo  :love: glute flute glute


----------



## yvos (9 Juillet 2007)

h&#233;, faut pas casser la hype du moment, c'est pas bien!  


sinon, je n'y connais rien dans ce style, mais j'&#233;coute avec plaisir et r&#233;guli&#232;rement Ken Ishii - Jelly tones


----------



## Freelancer (9 Juillet 2007)

la(n)guille a dit:


> Et je plussois, pourtant généralement j'adhère à ce que me conseille Lepurfils, mais là??? c'est même pas nul, c'est rien!
> c'est une non démonstration, des effets, des sons, pas très agréables, aucune mélodie, une rythmique minable...
> Incroyable!



pourtant, leurs remixes de Simian (We are your friend) et de Britney Spears (Me against the music), reprenant les mêmes recettes, sont à tomber. 

Dans un autre style, en ce moment, j'écoute la BO de Shortbus. le In The End de Justin Bond est une merveille.

Ainsi que le coffret Mute Audio Document (1978-1984). La base de la musique électronique (DM, DAF, Yazoo, Fad Gadget). Et une bonne affaire sur le music store (9,99).


----------



## IceandFire (9 Juillet 2007)

yazoo:love: :soupirs:


----------



## Freelancer (9 Juillet 2007)

IceandFire a dit:


> yazoo:love: :soupirs:


les versions live de Don't Go et Situation sont incroyables. Alison Moyet a une voix :love:
Pauvre Vince Clark, qu'est-ce qu'il est allé se perdre dans Erasure


----------



## JPTK (9 Juillet 2007)

J'ai pass&#233; mon adolescence &#224; &#233;couter du m&#233;tal (entre autres), du speed, du hard core, du heavy, du trash... etc. Mais le death ou assimil&#233; j'ai jamais pu car j'ai toujours trouv&#233; &#231;a trop caricatural, trop pauvre culturellement parlant et surtout c'est l&#224; qu'on trouvait le plus souvent les plus pi&#232;tres musiciens, leur principal m&#233;rite &#233;tant de jouer le plus vite possible et d'avoir la voix la plus gutturale, en dehors de &#231;a les m&#233;lodies sont pauvres et les musiciens souvent mauvais. Apr&#232;s je dis pas, c'est marrant, c'est presque int&#233;ressant, quand t'as 15 ans quoi, mais apr&#232;s... le plus triste c'est de voir des mec de 30 ans qui &#233;coutent toujours &#231;a, surtout quand ils sortent avec une fille qui &#233;coute C&#233;line Dion et que tu les entends parler tendrement de leur incompr&#233;hension mutuelle.

Ah oui, ils tournent la t&#234;te aussi, &#231;a aussi c'est remarquable et arborent un physique viking buveur de bi&#232;re c'est &#224; dire gras et un peu lourd. Moi ce que j'aimerais voir, c'est quand ils reviennent avec une minerve de chez le doc parce qu'ils ont trop tourn&#233; la t&#234;te un soir. :rateau: 

Enfin bref, tout &#231;a pour dire que entre C&#233;line Dion et Amon Amarth (par exemple, behemoth je le mets dans le m&#234;me sac), il y a pas vraiment de diff&#233;rences, dans les 2 cas c'est pauvre et ridicule, m&#234;me si ma pr&#233;f&#233;rence va pour les m&#233;taleux. Je pr&#233;f&#232;re largement Opeth en tout cas, je connais pas mais c'est d&#233;j&#224; moins pauvre.

Je dis pas &#231;a pour &#234;tre m&#233;prisant mais bon faut savoir prendre un peu de recul aussi parfois.

Des fois quand je vois tout ce folklore, j'&#233;coute les m&#233;lodies, les structures, la "ligne de chant", et j'imagine la m&#234;me chose sans disto et avec une voix fluette, &#231;a serait g&#233;nial :love: 

Et sinon, les &#233;p&#233;es, les t&#234;tes de morts, les dragons, le sang, la grosse voix qui dit qu'on est tr&#232;s en col&#232;re, le noir, la mort, de ces grandes brutes au grand coeur qui pleurent quand ils se coupent, c'est quoi le sens de tout &#231;a ? Quand je vois Behemoth, je me demande s'il y croit &#224; son truc ou si alors c'est sa ptite PME qui lui permet de manger &#224; sa faim... quoi de plus triste qu'un groupe dans le genre qui vieillit sur sc&#232;ne, quelles d&#233;sillusions...

Et puis les vikings, les barbares en tout genre, les brutes &#233;paisses, en fait quand ils faisaient la teuf autour d'un feu, bah ils jouaient du biniou comme tout le monde et puis voil&#224;, ils &#233;gorgeaient pas des moutons pour boire leur sang, nan ils se pintaient la gueule et puis ils dansaient en riant sur les airs joyeux du biniou, ils &#233;coutaient pas du death !! :love:

Et puis j'&#233;coute encore du m&#233;tal, j'aime toujours &#231;a, Fant&#244;mas (&#224; regarder jusqu'au bout pour comprendre ce que je dis) est un exemple particulier mais me concernant y a rien de mieux et l&#224; il crie tout simplement, y a pas de paroles, sa voix c'est juste un truc qu'il torture dans tous les sens comme on le fait avec une gratt, c'est plus exp&#233;rimental, plus barr&#233;, mais tellement plus jouissif et vivant.


----------



## naas (9 Juillet 2007)

Il est tr&#232;s fort, ce jptk est tr&#232;s fort :love: 
je n'aurais pas dit mieux


----------



## jphg (9 Juillet 2007)

Freelancer a dit:


> Ainsi que le coffret Mute Audio Document (1978-1984). La base de la musique électronique (DM, DAF, Yazoo, Fad Gadget). Et une bonne affaire sur le music store (9,99).



!!
il existe en vrai ou ce n'est qu'un coffret digital ?

----------

Sinon, moi de mon côté, c'est ça :
Isolée, We are monster
Electronica très smart qui balance bien 
2005 qd même :rose:


----------



## ScubaARM (9 Juillet 2007)

naas a dit:


> Il est très fort, ce jptk est très fort :love:
> je n'aurais pas dit mieux


 
En effet, longtemps que je n'ai pas lu une analyse aussi fine sur un fil. Elle devrait lancer un joli débat. Pour ma part je ne connais pas le death à part les quelques suggestions découvertes par le biais de ce fil. Je suis plutôt dans le métal (cf. post sur Opeth) mais j'apprécie bien d'autres genres, mais le métal me ramène au Hard Rock que j'écoutai étant ado (nostalgie ?!).


----------



## Schillier21 (9 Juillet 2007)

perso j'aime bien le métal

mais pas tout le temps, une fois de temps en temps kan on est énervé pour se détendre ou pour s'endormir en douceur
ou encore le matin pour essayer de se réveiller, mais pas à longueur de journée !!

la journée c'est souvent du bon (vieux) rock genre AC/DC, lynyrd skynyrd

aussi nadasurf, nashville pussy, etc.


Mais en tout cas pas du métal tout le temps 
sa bourre trop


----------



## tirhum (9 Juillet 2007)

Schillier21 a dit:


> perso j'aime bien le m&#233;tal
> 
> mais pas tout le temps, une fois de temps en temps kan on est &#233;nerv&#233; pour se d&#233;tendre ou *pour s'endormir en douceur*
> (...)


Mille bordels !....:mouais:  :afraid: :afraid: :rateau:


----------



## Freelancer (9 Juillet 2007)

jphg a dit:


> !!
> il existe en vrai ou ce n'est qu'un coffret digital ?


il existe en vrai, également, mais je n'ai pas pu le trouver (mais bon, je ne suis pas attaché au support, et sur le store, il est en itunes plus, donc en meilleure qualité, donc  )


----------



## Schillier21 (9 Juillet 2007)

Citation:
                                                                      Posté par *Schillier21* 

 
_perso j'aime bien le métal

mais pas tout le temps, une fois de temps en temps kan on est énervé pour se détendre ou *pour s'endormir en douceur*
(...)_

Mille bordels !....:mouais:  :affraid: :affraid: :rateau:
 

hé ouais
ça me fait cet effet !!!!

par contre il faut pas que j'écoute du céline dion avant de m'endormir
c'est pas bien de s'endormir énervé!

voilà
les gouts et les couleurs...


----------



## tirhum (9 Juillet 2007)

Schillier21 a dit:


> (
> ...)
> par contre il faut pas que j'&#233;coute du C&#233;line Dion avant de m'endormir
> c'est pas bien de s'endormir &#233;nerv&#233;!
> (...)


Ah &#231;a !...
Faut m&#234;me, pas en &#233;couter du tout !....


----------



## naas (9 Juillet 2007)

Ce qui me chagrine profond&#233;ment dans ces groupes c'est comme le disait jptk le contenu, le message, la forme a pris le dessus sur le contenant.
Je con&#231;ois que chaque generation doit pour exister choquer grossir le trait mais le trash metal neo je ne sais pas quoi , que les sp&#233;cialistes me pardonnent, est trop caricatural, et le message de base en ressort affaibli, amoindri.
me gourre je ?


----------



## spud34 (9 Juillet 2007)

naas a dit:


> Ce qui me chagrine profondément dans ces groupes c'est comme le disait jptk le contenu, le message, la forme a pris le dessus sur le contenant.
> Je conçois que chaque generation doit pour exister choquer grossir le trait mais le trash metal neo je ne sais pas quoi , que les spécialistes me pardonnent, est trop caricatural, et le message de base en ressort affaibli, amoindri.
> me gourre je ?



La plupart de ces groupes s'adreesent à des auditeurs adolescents qui ont besoin de ces messages aux traits grossis; pour toi, qui a certainement dépassé ce stade de révolte, le message en est "affaibli", mais pour eux, ils tonnent parfaitement. On écoute tous la musique qui nous "parle", au final.


----------



## naas (9 Juillet 2007)

Mais system of a down me parait bien plus percutant que ces groupes de death quelque chose non ?
_(je cherche &#224; comprendre pas &#224; d&#233;nigrer  )_


----------



## spud34 (9 Juillet 2007)

naas a dit:


> Mais system of a down me parait bien plus percutant que ces groupes de death quelque chose non ?
> _(je cherche &#224; comprendre pas &#224; d&#233;nigrer  )_



J'ai bien compris que tu cherchais &#224; comprendre. System of a Down a une d&#233;marche d&#233;j&#224; beaucoup plus intellectuelle ou, en tout cas plus engag&#233;e, leurs paroles sont assez "politiques", c'est peut-&#234;tre ce qui te s&#233;duit plus. Mais, la musique doit-elle forc&#233;ment &#234;tre engag&#233;e?
De plus, les origines arm&#233;niennes des membres du groupe se retrouvent bien dans leur musique et apportent une touche qui les diff&#233;rencie encore un peu plus avantageusement.


----------



## béné (9 Juillet 2007)

Merci pour vos reactions....qui me font penser que le fil est orienté sur un type de musique...
pas tres tolerant tout ça...
ou alors il ne faut pas poser la question "quelle musique ecoutez vous?" mais plutot  intituler le fil: "voila la musique que j'ecoute, c'est la seule qui soit digne de ce nom"....

Un poil déçue....


----------



## naas (9 Juillet 2007)

b&#233;n&#233;;4327421 a dit:
			
		

> ...Un poil d&#233;&#231;ue....


Relis les pages pr&#233;c&#233;dentes et tu r&#233;visera ton jugement


----------



## IceandFire (9 Juillet 2007)

heureusement il y a la c&#233;dille


----------



## yvos (9 Juillet 2007)

béné a dit:


> Merci pour vos reactions....qui me font penser que le fil est orienté sur un type de musique...
> pas tres tolerant tout ça...
> ou alors il ne faut pas poser la question "quelle musique ecoutez vous?" mais plutot  intituler le fil: "voila la musique que j'ecoute, c'est la seule qui soit digne de ce nom"....
> 
> Un poil déçue....



ba c'est à dire qu'après avoir lancé "pfff...la vraie musique c'est ça", il faut bien s'attendre à un retour critique et surtout, garder son humour et un peu de distance


----------



## béné (9 Juillet 2007)

yvos a dit:


> ba c'est à dire qu'après avoir lancé "pfff...la vraie musique c'est ça", il faut bien s'attendre à un retour critique et surtout, garder son humour et un peu de distance




je ne suis pas certaine d'avoir retrouvé dans les propos qui ont suivi les miens le brin d'humour qui faisait effectivement (cela va de soi!!!) partie de mon message...mais bon....je dois certainement etre mal lunée aujourd'hui....


----------



## yvos (9 Juillet 2007)

béné a dit:


> je ne suis pas certaine d'avoir retrouvé dans les propos qui ont suivi les miens le brin d'humour qui faisait effectivement (cela va de soi!!!) partie de mon message...mais bon....je dois certainement etre mal lunée aujourd'hui....




considère alors juste le fait que ton message a été lu et a fait réagir des gens qui ont fait l'effort d'aller écouter Justice (y compris moi  )

c'est pas si mal


----------



## béné (9 Juillet 2007)

yvos a dit:


> considère alors juste le fait que ton message a été lu et a fait réagir des gens qui ont fait l'effort d'aller écouter Justice (y compris moi  )
> 
> c'est pas si mal



 Moui tu as raison!!!!!!!


----------



## yvos (9 Juillet 2007)

naas a dit:


> Il est très fort, ce jptk est très fort :love:
> je n'aurais pas dit mieux



moi si


----------



## JPTK (9 Juillet 2007)

Moi j'ai trouvé ça excellent au fait justice  
Je trouve pas ça vide du tout, en plus y a un pur son. On dirait du Daft Punk en mieux


----------



## CouleurSud (9 Juillet 2007)

Freelancer a dit:


> Ainsi que le coffret Mute Audio Document (1978-1984). La base de la musique électronique (DM, DAF, Yazoo, Fad Gadget). Et une bonne affaire sur le music store (9,99).



Alors ça, j'aimerais bien le trouver 

Mais il y a une heure que je cherche sur ITS. Aurais-tu une piste ?


----------



## IceandFire (9 Juillet 2007)

la : http://phobos.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewAlbum?id=256498943&s=143442


----------



## da capo (9 Juillet 2007)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Alors ça, j'aimerais bien le trouver
> 
> Mais il y a une heure que je cherche sur ITS. Aurais-tu une piste ?



Pas sur de moi (parce que iTunes s'évertue à planter au boulot)

Mais sur cette page il y a un lien vers l'iTMS

http://www.mute.de/voe-order/?item=rs73epewml7wllt2r3kaeng69j2v9o61


----------



## CouleurSud (9 Juillet 2007)

IceandFire a dit:


> la : http://phobos.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewAlbum?id=256498943&s=143442



Merci 

Fad Gadget, Einst&#252;rzende, miam...


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Juillet 2007)

Encore un truc de dépressif!
:love: :love: :love:


----------



## CouleurSud (10 Juillet 2007)

The Normal, c'est en fait Daniel Miller, le fondateur de Mute. Deux petits morceaux de pop &#233;lectronique concoct&#233;s home. L'id&#233;e de Mute, c'&#233;tait : la musique doit parler d'elle-m&#234;me


----------



## IceandFire (10 Juillet 2007)

Un bon coup de Moz :love:


----------



## fedo (10 Juillet 2007)

> L'idée de Mute, c'était : la musique doit parler d'elle-même



très intéressante philosophie. mais ça ne m'étonne pas qu'elle émane d'un groupe anglo-saxon.

tiens, écouté hier dans une grande surface spécialiste des produits culturels, le dernier album du _Tord Gustavsen Trio, Being There:





_dans un registre jazz contemporain au piano (d'habitude je ne suis pas très client du piano pour le jazz mais là j'ai été conquis), très moderne, assez sombre, très bien construit et exécuté par des musiciens d'élite. j'ai particulièrement apprécié les titres 2, 7 et 9.


----------



## Burzum (10 Juillet 2007)

Pour célébrer mes 30 ans, un petit album de 1977 :






 

PS : Merci IceandFire


----------



## naas (10 Juillet 2007)

il y avait aussi un pastiche des sex bidochons je crois non ?


----------



## la(n)guille (10 Juillet 2007)

aussi en effet...
C'est amusant je me le suis rachet&#233; (l'original, pas le pastiche), la semaine derni&#232;re apr&#232;s &#234;tre tomb&#233; par hasard sur un live de la tourn&#233;e am&#233;ricaine en vid&#233;o... et c'est toujours aussi bon : "la plus belle escroquerie du Rock'n Roll"


----------



## CouleurSud (10 Juillet 2007)

Il y a aussi un livre sur cette tourn&#233;e am&#233;ricaine, _Lipstick Traces_ de Greil Marcus. Le livre tisse une sorte de trame secr&#232;te entre la tourn&#233;e des Pistols et l'histoire de l'Internationale Lettriste de Debord dans les ann&#233;es 50. Il n y a bien que les journalistes am&#233;ricains pour &#233;crire comme cela sur le rock


----------



## silvio (10 Juillet 2007)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Il y a aussi un livre sur cette tournée américaine, _Lipstick Traces_ de Greil Marcus. Le livre tisse une sorte de trame secrète entre la tournée des Pistols et l'histoire de l'Internationale Lettriste de Debord dans les années 50. Il n y a bien que les journalistes américains pour écrire comme cela sur le rock



et à part Sid Vicious, qui a lu le livre ?


----------



## la(n)guille (10 Juillet 2007)

Nancy????


----------



## silvio (10 Juillet 2007)

la(n)guille a dit:


> Nancy????



et là pour le coup, Sid est mort


----------



## da capo (10 Juillet 2007)

Bien, des morts, des vivants, des légendes

Mais je crois que personne n'a encore parlé de Mrs. Miller !
Expérience assez particulière pour l'auditeur mais ô combien exaltante.





Alors plutôt que de faire un grand discours, voilà l'adresse d'un site parlant d'elle :
http://www.mrsmillersworld.com

et pour la joie de la découverte : *downtown* ou *a hard day's night*


----------



## CouleurSud (10 Juillet 2007)

silvio a dit:


> et à part Sid Vicious, qui a lu le livre ?



Debord ?


----------



## naas (10 Juillet 2007)

Mais ou est tu all&#233; me chercher ce truc starmac


----------



## ScubaARM (10 Juillet 2007)

naas a dit:


> Mais ou est tu allé me chercher ce truc starmac


 
Death metal ?


----------



## CouleurSud (10 Juillet 2007)

Bon, puisque vous ne voulez pas pas lire Greil Marcus ou Lester Bangs


----------



## da capo (10 Juillet 2007)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Bon, puisque vous ne voulez pas pas lire Greil Marcus ou Lester Bangs



pffff, tout de suite tu prends la mouche


----------



## CouleurSud (10 Juillet 2007)

starmac a dit:


> pffff, tout de suite tu prends la mouche



Ah, ben, tiens

Chez elle tu auras le confort 
Chez moi tu jouais avec mon corps 
Chez elle tu vas te distinguer 
Chez moi tu venais te griser 
Ce soir, ce soir c'est la dernière fois 
Que je te parle et je te vois 
Puisque, puisque c'est elle qui aura ton nom 
Ce soir, ce soir moi je te dis non


----------



## da capo (10 Juillet 2007)

Arr&#234;te&#8230; Arr&#234;te !


----------



## macarel (10 Juillet 2007)

starmac a dit:


> Bien, des morts, des vivants, des légendes
> 
> Mais je crois que personne n'a encore parlé de Mrs. Miller !
> Expérience assez particulière pour l'auditeur mais ô combien exaltante.
> ...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (10 Juillet 2007)

ScubaARM a dit:


> Death metal ?



Comme Jackie Sardou ?


----------



## bompi (10 Juillet 2007)

Je vais vomir ...


----------



## WebOliver (10 Juillet 2007)

Je connaissais d&#233;j&#224; pas mal mon groupe pr&#233;f&#233;r&#233;, R.E.M. (salut FanREM...), mais assez peu leurs tout premiers albums. Et l&#224; je d&#233;couvre le tout premier, _Murmur_, sorti en 1983.

Et, c'est vraiment du tout bon. Plusieurs morceaux me trottent d&#233;j&#224; dans la t&#234;te, c'est bon signe. 






Je kiff quoi.


----------



## IceandFire (11 Juillet 2007)

R.E.M est un tr&#232;s grand groupe et pas que depuis "losing my religion"...il fait parti de mes favoris et les premiers albums sont pour moi les meilleurs, notamment "Green" (dont la pochette est orange ) avec le titre orange crush:love:


----------



## WebOliver (11 Juillet 2007)

Je ne peux que plussoyer.  J'ai quelques-uns de leurs premiers albums, mais ma collection n'est pas compl&#232;te.

J'ai eu la chance de les voir &#224; plusieurs reprises en concert. A Lausanne le 1er mars 1995, lorsque le batteur Bill Berry eut une rupture d'an&#233;vrisme en plein concert. Puis plus tard, le meilleur concert auquel j'ai pu assister, tous groupes confondus, au Montreux Jazz Festival en 1999. Plus de deux heures, presque trois. Je les ai encore vu &#224; Locarno en 2003, puis au Pal&#233;o Festival de la m&#234;me ann&#233;e, et la derni&#232;re fois &#224; Gen&#232;ve en janvier 2005.

M&#234;me dans la m&#234;me tourn&#233;e, deux concerts diff&#233;rents de R.E.M. ne se ressemblent jamais, et &#231;a, peu de groupes peuvent s'en vanter. La marque des grands.


----------



## CouleurSud (11 Juillet 2007)

Sorti en 1969, enr&#233;gistr&#233; par Zappa. Un torrent de d&#233;rision (Voir "The Blimp" et "Dachau blues") qui n'aura pas son pareil avant les Residents. Du rock d&#233;jant&#233; m&#226;tin&#233; d'influences free (Coltrane, Albert Ayler). De ce disque, Lester Bangs dira dans _Rolling Stone_ : "les rythmes et les textures m&#233;lodiques sautent dans tous les sens (comme chez Cecil Taylor) et Captain Beefheart chante comme un loup-garou solitaire et hurlant dans la nuit"


----------



## silvio (11 Juillet 2007)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Bon, puisque vous ne voulez pas pas lire Greil Marcus ou Lester Bangs


Si si Lester Bangs, j'ai :love:



WebOliver a dit:


> Je connaissais déjà pas mal mon groupe préféré, R.E.M. (salut FanREM...), mais assez peu leurs tout premiers albums. Et là je découvre le tout premier, _Murmur_, sorti en 1983.
> 
> Et, c'est vraiment du tout bon. Plusieurs morceaux me trottent déjà dans la tête, c'est bon signe.
> 
> ...


c'est marrant : j'ai écouté cet album au Nuggets de Caen après un article dithyrambique dans Best au moment de sa sortie ... et j'avais pas du tout accroché ... :rose:
Pour regretter entre autre au moment de Orange Crush ... :love:



WebOliver a dit:


> Je ne peux que plussoyer.  J'ai quelques-uns de leurs premiers albums, mais ma collection n'est pas complète.
> 
> J'ai eu la chance de les voir à plusieurs reprises en concert. A Lausanne le 1er mars 1995, lorsque le batteur Bill Berry eut une rupture d'anévrisme en plein concert. Puis plus tard, le meilleur concert auquel j'ai pu assister, tous groupes confondus, au Montreux Jazz Festival en 1999. Plus de deux heures, presque trois. Je les ai encore vu à Locarno en 2003, puis au Paléo Festival de la même année, et la dernière fois à Genève en janvier 2005.
> 
> Même dans la même tournée, deux concerts différents de R.E.M. ne se ressemblent jamais, et ça, peu de groupes peuvent s'en vanter. La marque des grands.


.. et me rattrapé en allant les voir au Grand Rex en 1990 :love::love:


----------



## CouleurSud (11 Juillet 2007)

silvio a dit:


> c'est marrant : j'ai écouté cet album au Nuggets de Caen après un article dithyrambique dans Best au moment de sa sortie ... et j'avais pas du tout accroché ... :rose:
> Pour regretter entre autre au moment de Orange Crush ... :love:



Pareil. J'ai aussi découvert _Murmur_ à sa sortie. Mais j'ai tout de suite accroché, notamment "Talk about the passion". C'est resté mon préféré, même s'il est vrai qu'il y a toujours quelque chose à écouter dans les albums de REM. Des grands


----------



## Modern__Thing (11 Juillet 2007)

Pour l'instant, je cale compl&#232;tement sur Apparat :love: surtout son dernier album "Walls", de l'&#233;lectro sympa, de l'IDM (Intelligent Dance Music) comme ils disent... Vraiment tr&#232;s frais, tr&#232;s diff&#233;rent et g&#233;nial  je vous le recommande chaudement ! Je trouve d&#233;j&#224; la chanson "Arcadia" extra, je me l'&#233;coute en boucle d'ailleurs :love:


----------



## jphg (11 Juillet 2007)

"à bicyclette ! tadadadaaaa poua pouâââââ !"


----------



## Mobyduck (11 Juillet 2007)

*Interpol* - Our Love To Admire







Dans le même veine que leur précédent album Antics, magnifique tout simplement.  :love: 

Petit extrait: The Heinrich Maneuver

Le site officiel.

Et sur MySpace.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2007)

Freelancer a dit:


> ....
> 
> Ainsi que le coffret Mute Audio Document (1978-1984). La base de la musique &#233;lectronique (DM, DAF, Yazoo, Fad Gadget). Et une bonne affaire sur le music store (9,99&#8364.




Ceci m'a fait ressortir cel&#224; qui prenait le frais &#224; la cave...Frank Tovey  








Pour les avoir vu live au d&#233;but des 80, (83?) je trouve que la sc&#232;ne leur donnait une dimension encore meilleure que ce que l'on pouvait entendre sur vinyle.


[YOUTUBE]0cIVQkiXlS4[/YOUTUBE]

:love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Juillet 2007)

Ethersens...

:love: :love: :love:


----------



## Burzum (11 Juillet 2007)

Magnifique tout simplement.

[YOUTUBE]Z68h8-fxlTY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## FANREM (12 Juillet 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> Je ne peux que plussoyer.  J'ai quelques-uns de leurs premiers albums, mais ma collection n'est pas complète.
> Même dans la même tournée, deux concerts différents de R.E.M. ne se ressemblent jamais, et ça, peu de groupes peuvent s'en vanter. La marque des grands.



ils viennent de donner une série de 5 concerts à L'Olympia Theatre de Dublin à l'intention de leurs fans, ou ils rodent en public les chansons de leur prochain album (a sortir en fin d'année)
Amateurs des premiers albums, vous allez être gâtés, car ils reprennent de très nombreux titres de leurs premiers albums à cette occasion. 
La totalité des shows est en libre téléchargement sur ce site (y compris une version en Dvd), et Michael y parle beaucoup. 
Attention : il ne faut pas considérer ce spectacle comme un concert, mais plutôt comme une maxi répétition, j'adore, et peu de groupes en seraient capables.
http://www.murmurs.com/torrents/


----------



## JPTK (12 Juillet 2007)

Burzum a dit:


> Magnifique tout simplement.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z68h8-fxlTY



D&#233;cid&#233;ment moi je supporte pas, je trouve &#231;a vraiment mauvais, je comprends pas l'engouement autour de lui, je trouve que tout est clich&#233;, les accords qu'il joue, la ligne de chant, les paroles, tout quoi. :mouais: :rateau: Et la vid&#233;o est une belle illustration de &#231;a.


----------



## Schillier21 (12 Juillet 2007)

une petite reprise de britney

les paroles sont justes......

....mais il y a quelque chose qui cloche!!!

mais je ne sais pas quoi 

[youtube]nypusXmF5BI[/youtube]

sur la deuxi&#232;me c'est la m&#234;me chose.

[youtube]I9NowOyHrsg[/youtube]

et si vous aimez il y a encore TOXIC 


ou encore celle-ci


----------



## Freelancer (12 Juillet 2007)

en matière de reprises de Britney, je me contenterai de celle de Mark Ronson et Ol' Dirty Bastard... ou alors quelques morceaux de la BO de Music and Lyrics, le personnage de Cora Corman étant particulièrement inspiré de Britney...

[YOUTUBE]aRnJBrR96qQ[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## SirG (12 Juillet 2007)

Schillier21 a dit:


> une petite reprise de britney
> 
> les paroles sont justes......
> 
> ...



Je crois que c'est parce qu'il manque des paroles à environ 1' 20 avant la fin.


----------



## Chang (12 Juillet 2007)

Pinaise deja Britney ca m'emoustille pas les oreilles, mais alors en plus si on lui remplace sa voix de midinette par un relan de biere de hard/metal, je prefere limite l'original ... 

J'aime bien quelques groupes de rock/metal, quelques albums en fait, mais la non, franchement ... 

A la rigueur ma vielle cassette de Kickback, mais c'est plus pour me rappeler le lycee


----------



## CouleurSud (12 Juillet 2007)

Chang a dit:


> Pinaise deja Britney ca m'emoustille pas les oreilles, mais alors en plus si on lui remplace sa voix de midinette par un relan de biere de hard/metal, je prefere limite l'original ...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (12 Juillet 2007)

Schillier21 a dit:


> une petite reprise de britney
> 
> les paroles sont justes......
> 
> ...




Bof, elle sont pas funny les reprises 
Celle de Children Of Bodom sur Oops I did it again est vraiment sympa, c'est pas seulement gueuler à la place de britney  

Mais bon je trouve que c'est Type O Negative qui fait les meilleures reprises quand même


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juillet 2007)

... place à Cinderella ! :love: :love: :love:


----------



## CouleurSud (12 Juillet 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (12 Juillet 2007)

CouleurSud a dit:


>



 :love: 

en attendant..... [YOUTUBE]Kvnin-u75qY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Burzum (12 Juillet 2007)

Une raya de bambins livre aux flammes leurs landaux
Une ribambelle de nains foutent le feu dans l'métro
Une armée de gamins qui brûle les magasins
Trois millions de lycéens carbonisent leurs bouquins
Une concierge allumée fout le feu au quartier
Le président fêlé enflamme l'Elysée
Trois secrétaires en chaleur calcinent leur directeur
Une tribu de bonnes soeurs incendie l'Sacré-Coeur

Laï-laï-laï-laï-laï-laï-laï-laï-laï-laï-laï...

Un trio d'grands brûlés fait exploser l'hosto
Et 5000 chimpanzés dynamitent le zoo
Des rastas éclatés, c'est chaud dans le ghetto
Les feux dans la cité brûlent pour Géronimo
Des soldats cannibales rôtissent leur général
300 patrons qui craquent font sauter la baraque
Et un vieux bonze chinois se pétrole le minois
Le froid tue la fillette qui n'a plus d'allumettes

Les hooligans des stades préparent les jerrycans
Les jeunes chômeurs s'la donnent aux cocktails molotov
Des iraniens enflamment le corps de l'oncle Sam
Des squatters s'tapent un boeuf autour d'un grand feu d'keufs

Une gang de pyromanes se croit au paradis
Les pompiers en ont marre c'est la grève aujourd'hui
Il y a le feu partout c'est la fête des fous
Il y a le feu partout viv' le feu viv' les fous!

[YOUTUBE]X7SAHZVzANE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## IceandFire (13 Juillet 2007)

ya quoi demain couleursud ?


----------



## bompi (13 Juillet 2007)

Pr&#233;sentement, je shouffle beaucoup donc c'est disparate. Mais l&#224;, juste l&#224;, c'est "If I had you" interpr&#233;t&#233; magistralement par le Henri Renaud Orchestra, p&#233;pite de cet album merveilleux qu'est "The Complete Legendary Saturne Picture Discs".




C'est du jazz comme j'adore, dynamique, &#233;nergique, avec quelque chose d'imm&#233;diat.


----------



## CouleurSud (13 Juillet 2007)

IceandFire a dit:


> ya quoi demain couleursud ?



Surtout pas Britney Spear chantant avec une voix de Viking (ou pas) (j'en peux plus:mouais

Sinon, ce que tu voudras, Iceandfire


----------



## al02 (13 Juillet 2007)

Attention :
Quand l'iPod aggrave les conséquences de la foudre


----------



## da capo (13 Juillet 2007)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Surtout pas Britney Spear chantant avec une voix de Viking (ou pas) (j'en peux plus:mouais
> 
> Sinon, ce que tu voudras, Iceandfire



Et le concert de la fraternité, c'est pas joli ça ?


Bon, pour rester dans l'actualité, il n'y aura pas que des _*******_ sur scène mais n'oublions pas les hommes, les vrais, ceux qui sentent le sable chaud et qui scandent avec force et conviction leur amour du sang cuit... ou frais, selon les conditions.

Au delà de la représentation barbare que ces hommes véhiculent, la légende des repris de justice enrôlés pour fuir leur peine, des désespérés amoureux... il y a de la _mâlitude_ là dedans, de la sueur et du muscle...

brrrrr, ça en donne froid dans le dos...


----------



## CouleurSud (13 Juillet 2007)

starmac a dit:


> Et le concert de la fraternité, c'est pas joli ça ?
> 
> 
> Bon, pour rester dans l'actualité, il n'y aura pas que des _*******_ sur scène mais n'oublions pas les hommes, les vrais, ceux qui sentent le sable chaud et qui scandent avec force et conviction leur amour du sang cuit... ou frais, selon les conditions.
> ...



Heuh !

 Patron !  Une autre Britney pour moi !


----------



## naas (13 Juillet 2007)

Pour avoir pass&#233; quelque temps avec les l&#233;gionnaires en op&#233;ration mixte, je me dis que d&#233;finitivement Britney peut attendre


----------



## Dark-Tintin (13 Juillet 2007)

al02 a dit:


> Attention :
> Quand l'iPod aggrave les conséquences de la foudre



Ca me fait penser au mec qui s'était fait frappé par la foudre en écoutant Metallica (Ride The Lighting à tout les coups )


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2007)

A écouter chez votre disquaire


----------



## da capo (13 Juillet 2007)

*Disco Inferno !*





The Trammps.
Rien &#224; dire, c'est grand&#8230;
Et Madonna (oui, hein, bon&#8230 s'est appropri&#233;e la ligne pour enrichir un Music, un peu trop propret sur sc&#232;ne
(clic image  )

Dance baby, dance !
avec l'original 


[YOUTUBE]-opY4qcidFk[/YOUTUBE]
​


----------



## Chang (14 Juillet 2007)

Je dis ca comme ca, pas fort hein, a ceux qui sont interesses, mais le label Soul Jazz Record vient d'ouvrir son site a la vente de mp3 ... 

Reggae, rock, punk, techno, que du bon, la creme de la creme comme ils disent ...


----------



## G2LOQ (14 Juillet 2007)

En ce moment jécoute lexcellent album « An end has a start » de Editors. 

Cest un peu dans le style du groupe Interpol que je vous invite aussi à découvrir si ce nest déjà fait. 







En live le titre _The Racing Rats_. 

[youtube]QtkaIZd2J_Y[/youtube]


----------



## naas (14 Juillet 2007)

Cette voix des editors ne m'ai pas inconnue, je n'arrive pas encore &#224; trouver &#224; qui elle me fait penser mais cela ne devrait tarder


----------



## Mobyduck (14 Juillet 2007)

Dave Gahan de Depeche Mode?


----------



## SirG (14 Juillet 2007)

Oui, très bien ce titre. Je l'ai découvert sur le dernier D-Side.


----------



## naas (14 Juillet 2007)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Dave Gahan de Depeche Mode?


Non plut&#244;t little nemo, mais je ne suis pas s&#251;r car il y a des ann&#233;es que je ne les ai plus &#233;cout&#233;.

_ah benh non je viens de re&#233;couter, d&#233;sol&#233; _


----------



## Freelancer (15 Juillet 2007)

en ce moment, c'est Stereogum Presents... OKX: A Tribute To OK Computer. Un tribute pour les 10 ans de la sortie de OK Computer enregistré pour le site Stereogum. En libre téléchargement.


----------



## macinside (15 Juillet 2007)

je remets ça comme c'est d'actu


----------



## IceandFire (16 Juillet 2007)

j'ai fait p&#233;t&#233; le best of DVD des cranberries, ensuite le live from sidney de U2 :love::style:et la encore U2 :love: "At Home" :style:  en DTS&#169; of course :king: &#231;a m'a permis de r&#233;gler mon home cin&#233;ma


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2007)

Je reste fidèle à mes premières amours. Et comme j'ai toujours horreur des explications érudites, je me contenterai de dire que c'est beau, émouvant, rudement bien composé et bien écrit. Voilà.


----------



## KARL40 (16 Juillet 2007)

Content de vous retrouver après un passage par la case "prison"  

En ce moment donc :
- le QUEENS OF THE STONE AGE "Era Vulgaris"
Encore une fois déçu par une bonne partie de l'album. Des titres comme "turning on the screw" ou "I'm a designer" sont ennuyeux au bout de quelques écoutes.
Quelques titres ("sick,sick,sick" - "era vulgaris") sauvent cet album.
Mais même en étant friand des QOTSA, je reste sur ma faim.

- BLACK REBEL MOTORCYCLE CLUB " Baby 81"
Belle surprise que cet album. Leur dernier album "Howl" m'avait un peu ennuyé mais là on retrouve leur son noir et lancinant (même s'il est moins "saturé" et plus "mélodique" que leurs deux premiers albums).


----------



## KARL40 (16 Juillet 2007)

G2LOQ a dit:


> En ce moment jécoute lexcellent album « An end has a start » de Editors.
> Cest un peu dans le style du groupe Interpol que je vous invite aussi à découvrir si ce nest déjà fait.




Je viens de le prendre et effectivement j'accroche bien sur cet album.

Même si souvent comparé à Interpol parce qu'ils sont "arrivés après", leur musique me parait plus intense (surtout sur ce second album).


----------



## naas (16 Juillet 2007)

KARL40 a dit:


> - BLACK REBEL MOTORCYCLE CLUB " Baby 81"
> Belle surprise que cet album. Leur dernier album "Howl" m'avait un peu ennuy&#233; mais l&#224; on retrouve leur son noir et lancinant (m&#234;me s'il est moins "satur&#233;" et plus "m&#233;lodique" que leurs deux premiers albums).


faut dire que mettre la barre aussi haute avec des morceaux comme red eyes and tears ou love burns pr&#233;sens sur leur album heponyme

[YOUTUBE]8VQFympEU7c[/YOUTUBE] 

c'est pas malin pour les albums suivants  
j'va jeter une oreille sur leur derni&#232;re galette donc


----------



## fedo (17 Juillet 2007)

> le QUEENS OF THE STONE AGE "Era Vulgaris"
> Encore une fois déçu par une bonne partie de l'album. Des titres comme "turning on the screw" ou "I'm a designer" sont ennuyeux au bout de quelques écoutes.
> Quelques titres ("sick,sick,sick" - "era vulgaris") sauvent cet album.
> Mais même en étant friand des QOTSA, je reste sur ma faim.



pour ma part, le pire titre de l'album c'est _suture up your future, _il n'en reste pas moins que Nick Oliveri et Mark Lanegan font cruellement défaut... 
force est de constater que QOSTA n'a plus grand chose à dire, à moins que ce soit Josh Homme...



> (même s'il est moins "saturé" et plus "mélodique" que leurs deux premiers albums)



ouai parfois on dirait presque Oasis :affraid:.



> aut dire que mettre la barre aussi haute avec des morceaux comme red eyes and tears ou love burns présens sur leur album heponyme



sur le suivant y a _What ever happened to my rock & roll_ et _US Government_ qui vallent leur pesant d'or.


----------



## Aurélie85 (17 Juillet 2007)

Une pensée frustrée :hein: pour tous celles et ceux qui y étaient hier soir. :hein: 

[YOUTUBE]zNsYftzpY1w[/YOUTUBE]​
:rose: :rose: raaaaaaahhhhhhh :rose: :rose: 

Encore un avec qui j'ai grandit, c'est marrant, ma mère adooooorait et adore certainement toujours du haut de ses 62 ans...  Elle a su le transmettre, pas difficile au fond, elle devait l'écouter en boucle lorsque j'étais dans son ventre. Bref, tout ça pour dire que y a des trucs, vraiment, qui se démoderont jamais. Parce que je les écouterai toujours avec autant de ferveur!


----------



## silvio (17 Juillet 2007)

KARL40 a dit:


> Je viens de le prendre et effectivement j'accroche bien sur cet album.
> 
> M&#234;me si souvent compar&#233; &#224; Interpol parce qu'ils sont "arriv&#233;s apr&#232;s", leur musique me parait plus intense (surtout sur ce second album).


Bon si tu les rapproches d'Interpol, &#231;a me rassure : j'accroche ni sur Editor, ni sur Interpol ... j'ai l'impression d'un grand rien ... 



fedo a dit:


> pour ma part, le pire titre de l'album c'est _suture up your future, _il n'en reste pas moins que Nick Oliveri et Mark Lanegan font cruellement d&#233;faut...
> force est de constater que QOSTA n'a plus grand chose &#224; dire, &#224; moins que ce soit Josh Homme...


Bon toujours pas &#233;cout&#233; ce dernier album ... c'est mitig&#233; &#224; priori :mouais:






fedo a dit:


> sur le suivant y a _What ever happened to my rock & roll_ et _US Government_ qui vallent leur pesant d'or.


ce n'&#233;tait pas le premier &#231;ui-ci ? arrgh, j'en aurais rat&#233; un ? :casse:



			
				Aur&#233;lie85;4334523 a dit:
			
		

> Une pens&#233;e frustr&#233;e :hein: pour tous celles et ceux qui y &#233;taient hier soir. :hein:
> 
> 
> :rose: :rose: raaaaaaahhhhhhh :rose: :rose:
> ...


et au final c'est quoi ? mon proxy ne laisse pas passer ....


----------



## Chang (17 Juillet 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> Une pensée frustrée :hein: pour tous celles et ceux qui y étaient hier soir. :hein:
> 
> [Video Kitsch]​
> :rose: :rose: raaaaaaahhhhhhh :rose: :rose:
> ...




C'est ce qu'on appel un classique :rateau:


----------



## fedo (17 Juillet 2007)

silvio a dit:


> ce n'&#233;tait pas le premier &#231;ui-ci ? arrgh, j'en aurais rat&#233; un ? :casse:



bah en fait je me suis un peu m&#233;lang&#233; les pinceaux, il n'y a que _US Government_ qui fasse partie du second album, _Take them on, On your own_.






_What ever happened... _figure bien sur le 1er album. je l'ai confondue avec _Six barrel shotgun_.


----------



## Aurélie85 (17 Juillet 2007)

silvio a dit:


> et au final c'est quoi ? mon proxy ne laisse pas passer ....



Prince, Kiss



Chang a dit:


> C'est ce qu'on appel un classique :rateau:



:rose:


----------



## rezba (17 Juillet 2007)

D'abord, tomber là-dessus au détour d'une cédéthèque amie.




Laisser mariner. Laisser remonter. Remplir l'ipod, juste pour voir. Juste pour entendre.
Se refaire défiler C A N. Les remastered.

Et puis ça.






 Et surtout ça...


----------



## NED (17 Juillet 2007)

En ce moment avec le soleil qui debarque :






Et la chanson *Coconut* qui est trop Cool !!!


----------



## clochelune (17 Juillet 2007)

"Voyages" de Marc Perrone!
Je l'avais vu dans un amphi &#224; Jussieu (quand Paris 7 &#233;tait encore l&#224
c'&#233;tait un s&#233;minaire organis&#233; par Francis Marmande, mon directeur de th&#232;se (qui est aussi critique de jazz, contrebassiste!) et j'ai ador&#233; ce type, son &#233;nergie communicative, la musique avec l'accord&#233;on diatonique...


----------



## Aurélie85 (18 Juillet 2007)

NED a dit:


> Et la chanson *Coconut* qui est trop Cool !!!



Tiens, ça me fait penser que je pourrais réécouter Señor Coconut!




​
c'est très bien pour l'été!   




*Una petita extra de la musiqua!​*


----------



## IceandFire (18 Juillet 2007)

A l'&#233;poque ou elle &#233;tait rockeuse...j'adore  :love: :king: ca envoie le matin :style:
&#233;dition collector avec un mini live qui va bien


----------



## silvio (18 Juillet 2007)

Avec la sortie du film de Julien Temple sur Joe Strummer, encore et toujours les Clash





:love::love::love:


----------



## bompi (18 Juillet 2007)

Beau disque - belle pochette. Ma jeunesse ...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2007)

Je les croyais &#233;teints, ben non... Int&#233;grale live au Paradisio 12.2006 *ici*. 

mountains.


----------



## tirhum (18 Juillet 2007)

Une fois sur le site, vous sélectionnez votre "style" de musique... 
Et après le moteur de recherche se charge du reste; c'est donc parfois un peu... comment dire.... aléatoire au niveau des résultats...  :rateau:


----------



## macarel (18 Juillet 2007)

wormeyes a dit:


> Je les croyais éteints, ben non... Intégrale live au Paradisio 12.2006 *ici*.
> 
> mountains.



Ah, ces hollandais de chez moi alors Nesciooooh


----------



## macarel (18 Juillet 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Une fois sur le site, vous sélectionnez votre "style" de musique...
> Et après le moteur de recherche se charge du reste; c'est donc parfois un peu... comment dire.... aléatoire au niveau des résultats...  :rateau:


effectivement, le Funk, ça va encore (Stevie, l'autre) , le Blues...:mouais:
Autrement, là, j'attaque Billy Cobham "Spectrum":love:


----------



## tirhum (18 Juillet 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Une fois sur le site, vous sélectionnez votre "style" de musique...
> Et après le moteur de recherche se charge du reste; c'est donc parfois un peu... comment dire.... aléatoire au niveau des résultats...  :rateau:





macarel a dit:


> effectivement, le Funk, ça va encore (Stevie, l'autre) , le Blues...:mouais:
> (...)


Faut laisser "défiler" un peu les vidéos et on tombe sur de ces trucs !... :mouais: 
J'savais même pas que ça existait pour certains résultats....   :rateau:  
Y'a d'ces "perles" !....


----------



## macarel (18 Juillet 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Faut laisser "défiler" un peu les vidéos et on tombe sur de ces trucs !... :mouais:
> J'savais même pas que ça existait pour certains résultats....   :rateau:
> Y'a d'ces "perles" !....



bouhdu, je la connaissais uniquement sortant de la piscine C'est plutôt "****" que "funk"
 edit: Ho, c'est quoi ça, on ne peut même plus dire "****"?


----------



## IceandFire (18 Juillet 2007)

les nits :love:  un des groupes les plus prolifiques !!! ils ont au moins 15 albums


----------



## Chang (19 Juillet 2007)

Je viens de recevoir un mail/SPAM de MySpace ... au premier abord pas super content, mais c'etait en chinois et je me suis dit si ca se trouve c'est un pote qui m'a envoye un lien.

J'y vais, j'ecoute ... sur le cul !! Alors apparement elle est connu mais j'etais passr a cote et franchement ca deboite : Lily Allen.






Superbe voix avec ce petit accent londonien qui me fait craquer a chaque fois, instrus simples mais bien choisies et des testes bourres d'humour, de sujets contemporains ... non franchement ca faisait longtemps que j'avais scotche sur du hiphop/triphop.


----------



## richard-deux (19 Juillet 2007)

Chang a dit:


> Je viens de recevoir un mail/SPAM de MySpace ... au premier abord pas super content, mais c'etait en chinois et je me suis dit si ca se trouve c'est un pote qui m'a envoye un lien.
> 
> J'y vais, j'ecoute ... sur le cul !! Alors apparement elle est connu mais j'etais passr a cote et franchement ca deboite : Lily Allen.



A savoir que c'est grâce à MySpace que Lily Allen est connue.  
+ d'infos ici.


----------



## IceandFire (19 Juillet 2007)

ou&#233; et son tonton c'est Joe Strummer


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2007)

*No one​*







.​


----------



## IceandFire (19 Juillet 2007)

euh son godfather.... son parrain quoi !


----------



## bompi (19 Juillet 2007)

Dans mon shuffle, apr&#232;s *Suicide* et *Cabaret Voltaire* voil&#224; qu'arrive : *Kraftwerk* avec Expo 2000. Simplissime. Minimal. G&#233;nial.

Un son parfait.


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (19 Juillet 2007)

Depuis environ 2h30.... FriskyRadio Podcast !!!!

Merci Khyu.... le 81 est terrible effectivement !  (Le 80 est pas mal non plus.  )


----------



## teo (20 Juillet 2007)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:


> Depuis environ 2h30.... FriskyRadio Podcast !!!!
> 
> Merci Khyu.... le 81 est terrible effectivement !  (Le 80 est pas mal non plus.  )




Les deux sont  :love:
Depuis deux jours, des vieux podcasts friskyradio persos: des sessions de mix datant de l'année dernière, toujours excellentes, enregistrées à partir du site.

Friskyradio, c'est ma meilleure radio après Last.fm


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2007)

teo a dit:


> Les deux sont  :love:
> Depuis deux jours, des vieux podcasts friskyradio persos: des sessions de mix datant de l'année dernière, toujours excellentes, enregistrées à partir du site.
> 
> Friskyradio, c'est ma meilleure radio après Last.fm



Gaston y'a le téléphone qui sonne
Et y'a jamais personne qui y répond
Gaston y'a le téléphone qui sonne
Et y'a jamais personne qui y répond

 














Recommandé par Pitch


----------



## thescreaminghand (20 Juillet 2007)

Hyperactive child - Dead kennedys, ca tient eveillé l'après midi


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2007)

fig. 5 a dit:


>




 
Dommage pour les liens, on aurait pu se faire une petite idée...   


Ici toujours dans les live du Paradisio,* Interstate 5*






:love:


----------



## macarel (20 Juillet 2007)

wormeyes a dit:


> Dommage pour les liens, on aurait pu se faire une petite id&#233;e...
> 
> 
> Ici toujours dans les live du Paradisio,* Interstate 5*
> ...



  , par contre, pourquoi tu &#233;cris Paradisio au lieu de Paradiso, le nom a chang&#233;?
Enfin, pour une ancienne &#233;glise protestante, cette salle n'est pas mal non?:love: 
Salle "mythique" des ann&#233;es '70, avec "Fantasio" (mort lui), et le "Melkweg" (Milky way), puis le "Kosmos" (un peu plu &#233;soth&#233;rique toutefois ), avec les concerts plein air dans le "Vondelpark" c'&#233;tait (est?) l'eldorado des amateurs de musique:love:


----------



## Schillier21 (20 Juillet 2007)

l'eldorado des amateurs de rock
c'était woodstock!!!
et même si il y a eu des nouveux woodstock, le premier était quand même le meilleur avec les tout meilleurs et des moyens démentiels pour ravitailler tous ces ammateurs de rock complétement pétés a longueur de journée.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2007)

wormeyes a dit:


> Dommage pour les liens, on aurait pu se faire une petite idée...



Il y a un lien qui te permet d'écouter les radio de Pitch  - donc d'écouter les artistes cités. De plus si tu entres les artistes dans Music Search, tu pourras avoir des informations sur les artistes et d'en écouter des extraits ou des vidéos 

Après bougez vous le cul


----------



## macarel (20 Juillet 2007)

Schillier21 a dit:


> l'eldorado des amateurs de rock
> c'était woodstock!!!
> et même si il y a eu des nouveux woodstock, le premier était quand même le meilleur avec les tout meilleurs et des moyens démentiels pour ravitailler tous ces ammateurs de rock complétement pétés a longueur de journée.


faut pas tout mélanger, Woodstock a eu lieu qu'une fois, Paradiso existe toujours depuis 35 ans  (comme le Melkweg d'ailleurs)


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2007)

fig. 5 a dit:


> Il y a un lien qui te permet d'écouter les radio de Pitch  - donc d'écouter les artistes cités. De plus si tu entres les artistes dans Music Search, tu pourras avoir des informations sur les artistes et d'en écouter des extraits ou des vidéos
> 
> Après bougez vous le cul



Ouaip t'as raison. D'ailleurs je viens de commander une nouvelle paire de lunettes afin de mieux pouvoir lire le nom du groupe et titre de l'album sur tes pochettes postées plus haut...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2007)

wormeyes a dit:


> Ouaip t'as raison. D'ailleurs je viens de commander une nouvelle paire de lunettes afin de mieux pouvoir lire le nom du groupe et titre de l'album sur tes pochettes postées plus haut...



C'est vrai que les 2 trucs rouges qui sortent de tes yeux ne doivent pas être pratiques 

2 chez Morr Music, l'autre le 100ème disque de Kranky


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2007)

fig. 5 a dit:


> 2 chez Morr Music, l'autre le 100ème disque de Kranky





Ben voilàaaa...  *Merci!*


----------



## spud34 (20 Juillet 2007)

Schillier21 a dit:


> l'eldorado des amateurs de rock
> c'était woodstock!!!
> et même si il y a eu des nouveux woodstock, le premier était quand même le meilleur avec les tout meilleurs et des moyens démentiels pour ravitailler tous ces ammateurs de rock complétement pétés a longueur de journée.



Qu'est-ce que t'en sais, t'as 16 ans, non? Et puis, tu parles des meilleurs, comme s'il y avait  pas de bons musiciens aujourd'hui... Fais gaffe, tu parlerais presque comme un vieux c.on


----------



## tirhum (20 Juillet 2007)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:


> Depuis environ 2h30.... FriskyRadio Podcast !!!!
> 
> Merci Khyu.... le 81 est terrible effectivement !  (Le 80 est pas mal non plus.  )





teo a dit:


> Les deux sont  :love:
> Depuis deux jours, des vieux podcasts friskyradio persos: des sessions de mix datant de l'ann&#233;e derni&#232;re, toujours excellentes, enregistr&#233;es &#224; partir du site.
> 
> Friskyradio, c'est ma meilleure radio apr&#232;s Last.fm


Voil&#224;, voil&#224;... pas mal d'entre vous &#233;coutent du "son", &#233;lectro, etc...  
Je cite teo (qui parlait de AC/DC) :





teo a dit:


> &#8230;je ne serai donc jamais un _rocker_  : Ni un raver d'ailleurs
> 
> Apr&#232;s 5 secondes, il "m'ennuie" :sleep:. Je trouve sa voix p&#233;nible (_qu'on lui fasse un bandage s'il s'est pinc&#233; une burne dans une porte&#8230;_) Cette musique est la BO des p&#233;riodes les plus ch****** de mon adolescence  Je vous les laisse sans regret: je n'ai m&#234;me pas envie de faire l'effort de comprendre


Moi, c'est l'inverse...
Tout ce qui est son mix&#233;, sample, &#233;lectro, house et je ne sais quoi encore... je n'y arrive pas, j'essaie r&#233;guli&#232;rement mais &#231;a passe pas !...   
Seuls certains titres de Asian Dub Foundation, ou Chemical Brothers passent... et encore !!... :afraid: 
&#199;a m'ennuie grave... pareil que teo... mais pas pour la m&#234;me musique !...  

C'est grave, docteur ?!...   :rose: 



L&#224;, c'est Fela et Ginger baker... :style:


----------



## CouleurSud (20 Juillet 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Voil&#224;, voil&#224;... pas mal d'entre vous &#233;coutent du "son", &#233;lectro, etc...
> Je cite teo (qui parlait de AC/DC) :Moi, c'est l'inverse...
> Tout ce qui est son mix&#233;, sample, &#233;lectro, house et je ne sais quoi encore... je n'y arrive pas, j'essaie r&#233;guli&#232;rement mais &#231;a passe pas !...
> Seuls certains titres de Asian Dub Foundation, ou Chemical Brothers passent... et encore !!... :afraid:
> ...



Non. Pas trop 

Comme toi, ma base, c'est le rock. Mais d'un autre c&#244;t&#233;, il n'y a pas une barri&#232;re infranchissable entre rock et (bonne) electro. Au d&#233;but des ann&#233;es 70, j'ai gliss&#233; des Stooges &#224; Neu! et &#224; Can sans cesser d'&#233;couter les Stooges. Un peu plus tard, j'ai transit&#233; des Clash et des Saints &#224; Brian Eno et retour. Puis, j'ai oscill&#233; entre Nirvana et Plastikman, etc. Il y a comme un fil, certes tenu, mais bien r&#233;el pourtant, entre ces musiques : la puissance d'inventer de nouvelles ambiances sonores, d'ouvrir de nouveaux territoires qui sont &#224; chaque fois de nouvelles possibilit&#233;s de vie

C'est juste l'avis d'un praticien. Tu peux en consulter d'autres, bien s&#251;r


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (21 Juillet 2007)

Pour Tirhum...un petit truc sympa &#224; z&#233;couter ! 





J'ai longtemps &#233;t&#233; anti-synth&#233;tique &#224; mort &#224; donf et one, jusqu'&#224; ce que je trouve ma couleur dans ce monde si vaste qu'est la musique &#233;lectronique........

Faut fouiller quoi.


----------



## Schillier21 (21 Juillet 2007)

macarel a dit:


> faut pas tout mélanger, Woodstock a eu lieu qu'une fois, Paradiso existe toujours depuis 35 ans  (comme le Melkweg d'ailleurs)



faux !!!
ils ont remis plusieurs fois Woodstock
mais avec d'autres groupes (évidemment)



spud34 a dit:


> Qu'est-ce que t'en sais, t'as 16 ans, non? Et puis, tu parles des meilleurs, comme s'il y avait  pas de bons musiciens aujourd'hui... Fais gaffe, tu parlerais presque comme un vieux c.on



j'ai jamais dit que tous les musiciens actuels étaient nuls, justes qu'il y avait a Woodstock les tout meilleurs de leur époque.

et Jimi Hendrix reste à mon avis ( et je suis pas le seul a le penser ) un des tout tout meilleur guitaristes


----------



## Chang (22 Juillet 2007)

> Schillier21 a dit:
> 
> 
> > faux !!!
> ...


----------



## macarel (22 Juillet 2007)

Chang a dit:


> > C'est essentiellement le premier concert, 1969 je crois, qui reste LE concert de Woodstock. Les autres editions sont de pales tentatives a raviver une flame hippie boueuse et pas super fraiche a grand renfort de pubs et de telephones portables.
> >
> > Woodstock, ca correspond a un contexte plus qu'a un genre de musique. A l'epoque on pouvait se rouler nu dans la boue  sans risquer de se retrouver sur Youtube le lendemain
> 
> ...


----------



## naas (22 Juillet 2007)

Oxegen essaie de faire la m&#234;me chose, pas cot&#233; flower power vu les groupes pr&#233;sents, arcade fire, muse, interpol, gossip, editor, brmc,  et autres, mais plut&#244;t cot&#233; boue.
Tous les ans les magasins autour du festival vendent a prix d'or:
des bottes
des v&#234;tements car au moins ils sont propres et secs 
des tentes
bref, trop bon la musique dans la boue


----------



## fedo (22 Juillet 2007)

> C'est essentiellement le premier concert, 1969 je crois, qui reste LE concert de Woodstock. Les autres editions sont de pales tentatives a raviver une flame hippie boueuse et pas super fraiche a grand renfort de pubs et de telephones portables.


c'est-à-dire qu'aujourd'hui certains festivals appartiennent à des multinationales comme Clearchannel (mobilier urbain à la base) histoire d'exploiter le potentiel de la fréquentation comme d'un immense espace publicitaire sur un public bien ciblé.
il me semble que l'énorme festival Rock Wechter en Belgique appartient à Clearchannel.

cela dit quand on voit l'affiche du Pukkelpop 2007 (toujours en Belgique, c'est vraiment le pays des festivals), on se dit qu'on est prêt à supporter quelques annonceurs: NIN, Arcade Fire, Iggy et les Stooges, Sonic Youth, Eagles of Death Metal, Kings of Leon, ...Trail of Dead, Woven Hand, Madball, Peeping Tom...


----------



## Schillier21 (22 Juillet 2007)

Chang a dit:


> C'est essentiellement le premier concert, 1969 je crois, qui reste LE concert de Woodstock. Les autres editions sont de pales tentatives a raviver une flame hippie boueuse et pas super fraiche a grand renfort de pubs et de telephones portables.
> 
> Woodstock, ca correspond a un contexte plus qu'a un genre de musique. A l'epoque on pouvait se rouler nu dans la boue  sans risquer de se retrouver sur Youtube le lendemain


c'est sur !!
ils ont essay&#233; de refaire le plus grand festival hippie de tous les temps, mais sans Jimi, Creedence,..... &#231;a peut pas le faire!!!


et en restant dans la veine des festivals
la Suisse est aussi tr&#232;s bien pour &#231;a avec:
Greenfield, Rock'Oz Ar&#232;nes, le Pal&#233;o, le Montreux Jazz, le Bex Rock, et tous les autres


PS: effectivement le  Pukkelpop 2007 a une bonne affiche, mais regarde aussi celle de Greenfield de cette ann&#233;e !!


----------



## WebOliver (22 Juillet 2007)

Schillier21 a dit:


> et en restant dans la veine des festivals
> la Suisse est aussi tr&#232;s bien pour &#231;a avec:
> Greenfield, Rock'Oz Ar&#232;nes, le Pal&#233;o, le Montreux Jazz, le Bex Rock, et tous les autres



Oui, il y en a de tr&#232;s bon aussi. Qui ne jouent pas tous fort heureusement sur le m&#234;me tableau. Et pour info, le Bex Rock c'est termin&#233;. L'&#233;dition 2007 fut la derni&#232;re.

Mais nous ne sommes plus &#224; l'&#233;poque de Woodstock et de sa boue. Et faire &#171;comme si&#187;, c'est pas tr&#232;s authentique quoi. &#199;a sonne faux et creux.

L'an dernier j'&#233;tais au concert des Stones. Pr&#232;s de 70000 personnes sur un ancien a&#233;rodrome militaire. Mais, tout &#233;tait pr&#233;vu pour ne pas se salire malgr&#233; la pluie: tout avait &#233;t&#233; recouvert de tapis synth&#233;tiques. Faudrait quand m&#234;me pas que les poussettes s'embourbent non mais!


----------



## macinside (22 Juillet 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> Mais nous ne sommes plus &#224; l'&#233;poque de Woodstock et de sa boue. Et faire &#171;comme si&#187;, c'est pas tr&#232;s authentique quoi.



va dire &#231;a a ceux qui ce sont fait le hellfest 2007 ou les vielles charrue :rateau:

enfin c'est en bretagne aussi


----------



## macarel (22 Juillet 2007)

Pour moi le plus proche c'est &#231;a 
http://www.lesmediterraneennes.fr/
10km &#224; faire, fifille contente, papa content, la plage, &#231;a me suffit pour cet ann&#233;e
Puis, &#231;a, ce n'est pas mal non plus
http://www.idancedb.com/file.php5?id=20087&IDDBSession=02e235187d44c8a13bebde9376256906


----------



## rezba (23 Juillet 2007)

Trax est mort. Vive Trax.


----------



## IceandFire (23 Juillet 2007)

pfff merde un client en moins... :mouais:


----------



## silvio (23 Juillet 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Voil&#224;, voil&#224;... pas mal d'entre vous &#233;coutent du "son", &#233;lectro, etc...
> Je cite teo (qui parlait de AC/DC) :Moi, c'est l'inverse...
> Tout ce qui est son mix&#233;, sample, &#233;lectro, house et je ne sais quoi encore... je n'y arrive pas, j'essaie r&#233;guli&#232;rement mais &#231;a passe pas !...
> Seuls certains titres de Asian Dub Foundation, ou Chemical Brothers passent... et encore !!... :afraid:
> ...


je pense pas ... o&#249; alors on est atteint de la m&#234;me maladie ... jusqu'aux exceptions qui trouvent gr&#226;ce &#224; mes yeux : ADF et Chemical ... quelques autres Prodigy, Fatboy Slim, Freestylers ...
Mais &#231;a conserve une base rock, ceci expliquant cela ... 



macarel a dit:


> Pour moi le plus proche c'est &#231;a
> http://www.lesmediterraneennes.fr/


Pas vraiment mon fond de commerce en dehors de Huspuppies qui jouaient quasi sur leur terrain, mais des choses que j'aurais appr&#233;ci&#233; de voir en live, comme Abd Al Malik, Ayo ... 


macarel a dit:


> 10km &#224; faire, fifille contente, papa content, la plage, &#231;a me suffit pour cet ann&#233;e


On a pouss&#233; hier soir jusqu'&#224; N&#238;mes ... Albert Hammond Jr, Arctic Monkeys, et Arcade Fire ...
C'est marrant, Albert Hammond Junior ... j'ai dit &#224; ma femme que &#231;a sonnait un peu comme les Strokes ... jusqu'au look .. et pour cause 
Arctic Monkeys ... parfait : nerveux, &#224; fond tout le temps, sans fioriture ni chichis ...
c'est vrai qu'au niveau show, on a le droit au minimum syndical, mais bon ils n'ont que 20 ans. J'ai vraiment aim&#233; :love:
Ensuite Arcade Fire ... j'avais pas trop accroch&#233; en disque, mais l&#224; &#231;a m'a vraiment gav&#233; ... d&#233;j&#224; quasi une heure &#224; les attendre : fallait r&#233;gler chaque corde du banjo, et le mec en faisait une, se barrait, revenait faire la deuxi&#232;me ... pitain heureusement qu'ils avaient pas une harpe ... :sleep:
En plus, je en sais pas si la balance avait &#233;t&#233; faite pour les Arctic Monkeys (c'&#233;tait eux la t&#234;te d'affiche, nan ?), mais le son &#233;tait &#224; chier ...
Sinon c'est pompeux, bord&#233;lique, il y avait &#224; priori un jack qui renvoyait un vrombissement dans la sono ..
Bon au bout de 6 morceaux, on s'est barr&#233;s ...


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Juillet 2007)

Dire que j'ai d&#233;couvert &#231;a quand j'avais 8 ans...


:love: :love: :love:


----------



## IceandFire (23 Juillet 2007)

ah ben un bon "sondier" c'est important !!!


----------



## fedo (23 Juillet 2007)

> ADF et Chemical ... quelques autres Prodigy, Fatboy Slim, Freestylers ...
> Mais ça conserve une base rock, ceci expliquant cela ...



d'ailleurs le projet solo de Keith Flint de Prodigy, _Flint_ sonnait très rock. Trop certainement parce qu'il me semble que le projet n'a pas abouti.


----------



## macarel (23 Juillet 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Dire que j'ai d&#233;couvert &#231;a quand j'avais 8 ans...
> 
> 
> :love: :love: :love:


:love: :love: :love: , funk, blues:love: :love: 
Sur le coup j'&#233;coute "Chigaco Smokeshop" sur "When a guitar plays the Blues".
Solo assez impressionant, sa version de Hey Joe sur "Sweet dreams":love: :love:  est fortement conseill&#233; pour toute personne "Blues/Rock"


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2007)

Georges Brassens : Les Amoureux Des Bancs Publics





.


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (23 Juillet 2007)

Là, le kiff* suprême !!! :love:
[DM]41NHldl0aihYycltU[/DM] ou encore CECI

_*Méga bonheur à tartiner_

Et allez hop.... *dans celui-là* y'aurait limite du Daft Punk dans l'intro du clip.....


----------



## Nobody (23 Juillet 2007)

Personnellement, sur l'album Discovery (je le possède en vinyle, sisi!!!  ) je préfère "Don't Bring Me Down".    

Grrooossss 

Mouarf!


----------



## IceandFire (23 Juillet 2007)

AAAAaaahhhhhh!!!!!! les Vinyls :love: :king: moi aussi j'en ai moulte   j'ach&#232;te les 2, CD et vinyl, quand les artistes le font...


----------



## Nobody (23 Juillet 2007)

IceandFire a dit:


> AAAAaaahhhhhh!!!!!! les Vinyls :love: :king: moi aussi j'en ai moulte   j'ach&#232;te les 2, CD et vinyl, quand les artistes le font...



Les pochettes des 30 cm, c'&#233;tait plus facilement des oeuvres d'art que les petits trucs ridicules des cd (m&#234;me si certaines sont  tr&#232;s r&#233;ussies). N'emp&#234;che que des r&#233;alisations comme les pochettes du Led Zep III ou de Physical Graffiti (la pochette la plus ch&#232;re de l'histoire du rock &#224; l'&#233;poque je sais pas si elle a gard&#233; ce statut) pour ne citer qu'elles, ce n'est plus possible avec les petits boitiers des cd... Dommage.


Sinon, pour l'instant j'&#233;coute &#231;a que j'ai eu pour 1&#8364;50 sur le site des Francofolies o&#249; la m&#233;diath&#232;que de Li&#232;ge vendait ses vieux machins comme d'habitude.







J'ai achet&#233; &#231;a aussi pour la m&#234;me somme. Sont m&#234;me pas ab&#238;m&#233;s. Quel bonheur. 






Et dans les m&#234;mes bacs, j'ai trouv&#233; celui-ci que je n'ai pas achet&#233; parce que je me l'&#233;tais offert neuf pas plus tard qu'au mois de juin. Si j'eu su...


----------



## spud34 (25 Juillet 2007)

Gary Numan: Pure


----------



## macarel (25 Juillet 2007)

Un peu de pub pour mon chèr fiston  
Fils de son père:love: 
http://www.myspace.com/noisymadbeaversband


----------



## Fab'Fab (25 Juillet 2007)

un peu enroué le fiston, non?


----------



## Schillier21 (25 Juillet 2007)

macarel a dit:


> Un peu de pub pour mon chèr fiston
> Fils de son père:love:
> http://www.myspace.com/noisymadbeaversband



c'est ton fils qui fait ça??
pas mal
je dirai même bien

mais on comprend pas toutes les paroles
il chante en français ???
j'en suis pas sur ^^


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2007)

macarel a dit:


> Un peu de pub pour mon ch&#232;r fiston
> Fils de son p&#232;re:love:
> http://www.myspace.com/noisymadbeaversband


Pas mal.

Mais je trouve un petit manque de coh&#233;rence globale au morceau, &#231;a passe du gros death/grind qui t&#226;che (parties que je pr&#233;f&#232;re) &#224; une sorte d'indus chant&#233; avec effets sur la voix (d'ailleurs, les effets, peu &#234;tre un peu trop, &#231;a souligne plus que &#231;a ne masque l'accent frenchie et &#231;a met des doutes sur la justesse de la voix sur les notes tenues plus d'une demi-seconde) &#224; des passages en parl&#233; aggressifs, avec des breaks en veux-tu en voil&#224;...
Au final, &#231;a masque un peu, &#231;a brouille - l&#224; j'ai enlev&#233; le casque le temps d'&#233;crire &#231;a, je suis incapable d'en fredonner un bout.

Maintenant, je dis &#231;a, je suis musicologue comme je suis &#233;v&#232;que, hein - c'est &#224; dire pas du tout.

Sinon, ce matin, au casque, Candlemass - le dernier.
Bof.
En plus ils ont vir&#233; leur gros chanteur fringu&#233; en moine, j'ai l'impression d'&#233;couter un vieux Cathedral lourdingue...
Je suis d&#233;&#231;u, le pr&#233;c&#233;dent &#233;tait plut&#244;t pas mal...


----------



## tirhum (25 Juillet 2007)

Medeski, Martin and Wood

En boucle..... :love:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2007)

macarel a dit:


> Un peu de pub pour mon chèr fiston
> Fils de son père:love:
> http://www.myspace.com/noisymadbeaversband


 


Schillier21 a dit:


> c'est ton fils qui fait ça??


Même les plus gros velus tatoués, imbibés de bière et hurleur dans des groupes qui worshipent Satan à tours de leurs gros bras ont une maman et un papa qui leur ont torché le derrière après le biberon du soir.

Moi, je trouve ça déroutant.


----------



## silvio (25 Juillet 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Même les plus gros velus tatoués, imbibés de bière et hurleur dans des groupes qui worshipent Satan à tours de leurs gros bras ont une maman et un papa qui leur ont torché le derrière après le biberon du soir.
> 
> Moi, je trouve ça déroutant.


tu veux dire qu'ils sont pas nés dans les catacombes après une invocation à base de fiente de bouc  ?


----------



## ScubaARM (25 Juillet 2007)

3 garçons dans le vent  
certains disent que se sont les fondateurs du genre pourtant avec un ex des Status Quo (pourquoi pas d'ailleurs), en tout cas cela vaut le détour, une bonne rigolade : the seven gates of hell, in nomine satanas etc ... 



​


----------



## yvos (25 Juillet 2007)

guitare - basse - batterie - pas d'chichi






ca fait tapapapoum et un peu mal au cr&#226;ne au d&#233;but mais &#231;a reste tr&#232;s propre. Il suffit d'augmenter le son, en fait. 
Mention sp&#233;ciale &#224; Pull the cup et Dog and Pony Show


----------



## macarel (25 Juillet 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> un peu enrou&#233; le fiston, non?



Il fume trop peut&#234;tre? 

c'est ton fils qui fait &#231;a??
pas mal
je dirai m&#234;me bien

mais on comprend pas toutes les paroles
il chante en fran&#231;ais ???
j'en suis pas sur ^^

Ben, &#231;a depend le jour je crois:mouais: 

Pas mal.

Mais je trouve un petit manque de coh&#233;rence globale au morceau, &#231;a passe du gros death/grind qui t&#226;che (parties que je pr&#233;f&#232;re) &#224; une sorte d'indus chant&#233; avec effets sur la voix (d'ailleurs, les effets, peu &#234;tre un peu trop, &#231;a souligne plus que &#231;a ne masque l'accent frenchie et &#231;a met des doutes sur la justesse de la voix sur les notes tenues plus d'une demi-seconde) &#224; des passages en parl&#233; aggressifs, avec des breaks en veux-tu en voil&#224;...
Au final, &#231;a masque un peu, &#231;a brouille - l&#224; j'ai enlev&#233; le casque le temps d'&#233;crire &#231;a, je suis incapable d'en fredonner un bout.

Maintenant, je dis &#231;a, je suis musicologue comme je suis &#233;v&#232;que, hein - c'est &#224; dire pas du tout.

Merci pour cet analyse que je partage pour la plus grande partie, je lui transmettrai  

M&#234;me les plus gros velus tatou&#233;s, imbib&#233;s de bi&#232;re et hurleur dans des groupes qui worshipent Satan &#224; tours de leurs gros bras ont une maman et un papa qui leur ont torch&#233; le derri&#232;re apr&#232;s le biberon du soir.

Moi, je trouve &#231;a d&#233;routant.

Surtout si tu est concern&#233; directement (comme moi quoi) Autrement, il n'est pas tatou&#233; et tr&#232;s doux comme mec (d'apr&#232;s sa compine )

tu veux dire qu'ils sont pas n&#233;s dans les catacombes apr&#232;s une invocation &#224; base de fiente de bouc. 
Heureusement que sa m&#232;re est loin d'ici (comme disait l'autre)


----------



## Schillier21 (25 Juillet 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Medeski, Martin and Wood
> 
> En boucle..... :love:



yeah!!!
ça c'est de la bonne musique
ils assurent ces trois!


ces temps j'écoute beaucoup de hardstyle, du genre The Necromancer, Dj Coone, Dj Furax (avec le remix de calabria)
Jamais de clips mais toujours de la bonne musique!!
même si certains diront que ce n'est pas de la musique et juste du bruit ^^


----------



## tirhum (25 Juillet 2007)

Schillier21 a dit:


> yeah!!!
> ça c'est de la bonne musique
> ils assurent ces trois!
> (...)


Regardes un peu, il y a plein d'autres vidéos de ce trio...


----------



## fedo (25 Juillet 2007)

> guitare - basse - batterie - pas d'chichi



l'équation est incomplète Yvos:
guitare + basse + batterie + pas d'chichi = Steve Albini .


----------



## tirhum (25 Juillet 2007)

J'oubliais &#201;rik Truffaz dans mes &#233;coutes de cet apr&#232;m....

Excellent trompettiste ayant jou&#233; avec des musiciens tr&#232;s diff&#233;rents... 

Album que je pr&#233;f&#232;re :






datant de 1998 :afraid: :love:


----------



## yvos (25 Juillet 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Album que je préfère :
> datant de 1998 :afraid: :love:



idem


----------



## Fab'Fab (25 Juillet 2007)

:love: :love: :love: :rose: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## macarel (25 Juillet 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> :love: :love: :love: :rose: :love: :love: :love:



Je les aime bien, pas de chi chi, le mec à la guitare est très bon. Vu il y a (très) longtemps en première partie de Téléphone à Bayonne ou peutêtre Biarritz:rose: 
Ils existent encore?


----------



## IceandFire (25 Juillet 2007)

oui des fois ils se reforment  yeah ! :king:  :style:


----------



## naas (25 Juillet 2007)

sur la piste de d&#194;nce les stray cats c'est terrible :style:


----------



## yvos (25 Juillet 2007)

En ce moment:






Je crois que &#231;a s'appelle Blech 
un mix de PC and Strictly, puissant "comme i disent les jeunes", avec beaucoup de poids lourds de chez Warp &#224; l'&#233;poque (1996): Autechre, Aphex twin, Nightmares on wax, Plaid...
en cherchant la jaquette sur amazon, je me suis aper&#231;u que c'&#233;tait le volume 2..il doit donc y en avoir d'autres.

bon, apr&#232;s, il est vrai que j'y connais rien en electro, mais &#231;a, c'est d'la balle   :style:


----------



## Chang (26 Juillet 2007)

Schillier21 a dit:


> ces temps j'écoute beaucoup de hardstyle, du genre The Necromancer, Dj Coone, Dj Furax (avec le remix de calabria)
> Jamais de clips mais toujours de la bonne musique!!



Euh DJ Furax, la, faut arreter hein ... cette espece de bouillie informe sans rythme, avec des "stop the beat" et "drop the bass", et sa ligne de synthe degoulinante que meme en trance on en fait plus depuis des annees ... 

Je monte au creneau car en tant qu'amateur de zic electro, ce genre de production est absolument navrante, c'est le Santa Barbara du genre techno, et c'est pas hard du tout ...

Juste pour mettre des choses un peu au clair ...

Tu veux du hard qui rentre dedans, va ecouter Atari Teenage Riot :rateau:


----------



## tirhum (26 Juillet 2007)

Chang a dit:


> Euh DJ Furax, la, faut arreter hein ... cette espece de bouillie informe sans rythme, avec des "stop the beat" et "drop the bass", et sa ligne de synthe degoulinante que meme en trance on en fait plus depuis des annees ...
> 
> Je monte au creneau car en tant qu'amateur de zic electro, ce genre de production est absolument navrante, c'est le Santa Barbara du genre techno, et c'est pas hard du tout ...
> 
> ...


Ben, dans le genre "informe"; c'est pas mal non plus.... :rateau:   
C'est pas &#231;a qui va me faire venir vers "l'&#233;lectro" et ses d&#233;riv&#233;s... 

Rock'n Roll... :style:


----------



## Chang (26 Juillet 2007)

C'est pas non plus ce que je vais ecouter tous les jours, loin de la, mais au moins c'est plus coherent, plus honnete comme son. Ca a pas la pretention d'etre "hard" sans rien derriere.

Alec Empire, chanteur du groupe, est une figure tres importante de la scene hardcore. En solo il a produit sur le label DHR (son label), Force Inc, Mille Plateaux et meme sortit deux ou trois disques/mixes sur Grand Royal, le label des Beastie Boys ... Pas un pourri quoi


----------



## WebOliver (26 Juillet 2007)

Scooter c'&#233;tait quand m&#234;me bien de la balle hein!

Si? Non?



'tain, j'ai m&#234;me le CD... :affraid:


----------



## tirhum (26 Juillet 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> Scooter c'&#233;tait quand m&#234;me bien de la balle hein!
> 
> Si? Non?
> 
> ...


Tant qu'&#224; &#234;tre dans les "souvenirs" un peu "vaseux"...
Qui k'a pas emball&#233; l&#224; d'ssus ?!....  
_(j'parle pour les "vieux", hein !...   J'en fais partie des vieux... ) _



[YOUTUBE]jX6DGToDanc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## fedo (26 Juillet 2007)

> Tu veux du hard qui rentre dedans, va ecouter Atari Teenage Riot



j'adore ATR mais ça n'existe plus, y en a un qui est mort d'une overdose je crois.

donc _Alec Empire_ et _Hanin Elias_ reprennent leurs carrières solo.


----------



## silvio (26 Juillet 2007)

IceandFire a dit:


> oui des fois ils se reforment  yeah ! :king:  :style:


Brian Setzer joue tout seul non ?
enfin il était pas avec les deux autres la fois où je l'ai vu à l'Olympia en ... euh ... 2002, je crois :mouais:


----------



## IceandFire (26 Juillet 2007)

oui en fait ils jouent tous ensemble et s&#233;par&#233; aussi


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Tant qu'à être dans les "souvenirs" un peu "vaseux"...
> Qui k'a pas emballé là d'ssus ?!....
> _(j'parle pour les "vieux", hein !...   J'en fais partie des vieux... ) _
> 
> _vidéo scorpions still lovin'.._



 

Tiens moi c'était plutôt ça:

[YOUTUBE]sAn1r24492Q[/YOUTUBE]


Résultat garanti ! :love: 

_Bon, je sais, c'était en 83 hein...._ :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2007)

*MIKA*

Le propulsé "Artiste original de l'année" sous prétexte qu'il a mangé un BeeGees et fait de la pop sautillante qui fait transpirer les foules au Macumba...

Ben moi, je n'aime pas, pas trop - c'est de la musique pour ascenseur, stations de métro et galleries commerciales.

Pouark !


----------



## CouleurSud (26 Juillet 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> *MIKA*
> 
> Le propulsé "Artiste original de l'année" sous prétexte qu'il a mangé un BeeGees et fait de la pop sautillante qui fait transpirer les foules au Macumba...
> 
> ...



Oui, d'autant plus (pour ce qui est de l'originalité) que c'est un copier-coller des Sparks (moins l'humour)


----------



## SirG (26 Juillet 2007)

Un petit Flashback avec A Split Second, un groupe belge des années fin 80-début 90.


----------



## silvio (26 Juillet 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> *MIKA*
> 
> Le propulsé "Artiste original de l'année" sous prétexte qu'il a mangé un BeeGees et fait de la pop sautillante qui fait transpirer les foules au Macumba...
> 
> ...






CouleurSud a dit:


> Oui, d'autant plus (pour ce qui est de l'originalité) que c'est un copier-coller des Sparks (moins l'humour)



Ponk : tu as oublié les toilettes 
Bien résumé : c'est d'la merde


----------



## fedo (26 Juillet 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> *MIKA*
> 
> Le propulsé "Artiste original de l'année" sous prétexte qu'il a mangé un BeeGees et fait de la pop sautillante qui fait transpirer les foules au Macumba...
> 
> ...



Ils ont trouvé un nouveau Jimmy Sommerville .
c'est un "artiste" tête de gondole à la FNIC et ailleurs (donc l'acheteur paye ce positionnement dans le prix du CD, + les passages en heavy rotation sur les FM concernées).

Cela dit la production est assez sophistiquée pour ce genre de truc.


----------



## Schillier21 (26 Juillet 2007)

Chang a dit:


> Euh DJ Furax, la, faut arreter hein ... cette espece de bouillie informe sans rythme, avec des "stop the beat" et "drop the bass", et sa ligne de synthe degoulinante que meme en trance on en fait plus depuis des annees ...
> 
> Je monte au creneau car en tant qu'amateur de zic electro, ce genre de production est absolument navrante, c'est le Santa Barbara du genre techno, et c'est pas hard du tout ...
> 
> ...



euh moi j''écoute pas de l'électro
mais du hardstyle, et jumpstyle, surtout
et pour info le hardstyle est un mix de hardcore et de trance
et le jumpstyle un mix de speedcore et de trance
c'est totalement différent et si ça te plait pas parce que tu aimes l'électro, je peux rien faire sinon te dire que j'aime pas ATR. 
et la chanson que j'ai mis en lien est une reprise, alors si tu aimes pas les lignes de l'originale, tu peux pas aimer la version remixée, c'est normal.

sinon tu pense quoi des autres??
the necromancer et dj coone?


----------



## yvos (26 Juillet 2007)

Schillier21 a dit:


> euh moi j''écoute pas de l'électro
> mais du hardstyle, et jumpstyle, surtout
> et pour info le hardstyle est un mix de hardcore et de trance
> et le jumpstyle un mix de speedcore et de trance



aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah ouais :modo::hosto::afraid:


----------



## Freelancer (26 Juillet 2007)

On est toujours aussi tolérants vis à vis des goûts des autres ici...


----------



## ScubaARM (26 Juillet 2007)

Tiens en parlant de tolérance, merci d'avance, mais cela vaut le détour pour les jeunes en 85, quoiqu'un peu léger, entre du Maiden et du G&R.



​


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2007)

MEGADETH c'est de la merde !




Non, je déconne - je ne suis pas fan de ce qu'ils font depuis "Countdown" mais "Peace sells..." est un de mes albums de trash 80s favoris.


----------



## yvos (26 Juillet 2007)

Freelancer a dit:


> On est toujours aussi tolérants vis à vis des goûts des autres ici...



juste pour clarifier, si ton message est lié au mien 
c'est juste la classification qui me faisait sourire parce qu'un peu trop figée. Pour le reste, je ne porte pas de jugement sur ce qu'écoute Schillier (j'l'avais même même soutenu face à la horde lors de ses premières interventions  )


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2007)

yvos a dit:


> juste pour clarifier, si ton message est lié au mien
> c'est juste la classification qui me faisait sourire parce qu'un peu trop figée. Pour le reste, je ne porte pas de jugement sur ce qu'écoute Schillier (j'l'avais même même soutenu face à la horde lors de ses premières interventions  )


Et puis, pour quelqu'un qui ne connait pas les styles que cite Schillier (comme moi) son post est très drôle.
Le "jumpstyle" par exemple, perso, j'en ri encore.
Surtout quand il explique un style en en citant deux autres tout aussi nébuleux, il y a un effet shadock assez marrant.

Non ?


----------



## macarel (26 Juillet 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Et puis, pour quelqu'un qui ne connait pas les styles que cite Schillier (comme moi) son post est très drôle.
> Le "jumpstyle" par exemple, perso, j'en ri encore.
> Surtout quand il explique un style en en citant deux autres tout aussi nébuleux, il y a un effet shadock assez marrant.
> 
> Non ?



oui


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Juillet 2007)

Schillier21 a dit:


> euh moi j''écoute pas de l'électro
> mais du hardstyle, et jumpstyle, surtout
> et pour info le hardstyle est un mix de hardcore et de trance
> et le jumpstyle un mix de speedcore et de trance
> ...




Et sinon, de la vraie musique, tu en écoutes?  :rateau:


----------



## Schillier21 (26 Juillet 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Et puis, pour quelqu'un qui ne connait pas les styles que cite Schillier (comme moi) son post est très drôle.
> Le "jumpstyle" par exemple, perso, j'en ri encore.
> Surtout quand il explique un style en en citant deux autres tout aussi nébuleux, il y a un effet shadock assez marrant.
> 
> Non ?



ok
pour les origines musicales (hardcore, speedcore, trance), ça change beaucoup et très vite, ya beaucoup de mélanges

hardstyle et jumpstyle sont des styles de musique, et de dance, qui se différencient par leur rythme.

[youtube]tyAvaLsLFl8&mode=related&search=[/youtube]
du jumpstyle

[youtube]h7q6zey36Aw[/youtube]
du hardstyle (et toujours furax^^)


----------



## Schillier21 (26 Juillet 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Et sinon, de la vraie musique, tu en &#233;coutes?  :rateau:




mais oui t'en fais pas^^

les musiques &#233;lectroniques c'est bien de temps en temps et quand on sort, mais le reste du temps, ya le rock et le m&#233;tal
et aussi un peu de rap de temps &#224; autre


----------



## yvos (26 Juillet 2007)

c'est rigolo, parfois, de voir quel style attribue cddb aux disques qu'on importe dans itunes.

une id&#233;e sur la signification de porn-rock? 

des fois, t'as l'impression que deux trois mecs s'inventent une case - genre hardtrancestyle - et zou!, ils deviennent de fait des pr&#233;curseurs du hardtrancestyle


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2007)

Ouais !
Bouge ton body !

Je me coucherais moins ignare ce soir - même si, malgré moi, à chaque fois que j'entend ce genre de musique, il me semble y entendre comme une voix qui fredonne _Le petit bonhomme en mousse..._


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Juillet 2007)

Schillier21 a dit:


> ok
> pour les origines musicales (hardcore, speedcore, trance), &#231;a change beaucoup et tr&#232;s vite, ya beaucoup de m&#233;langes
> 
> hardstyle et jumpstyle sont des styles de musique, et de dance, qui se diff&#233;rencient par leur rythme.
> ...



Mouhahahahaha, on dirait deux mecs qui font de la danse floklorique sur le bruit d'un concours de pets...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2007)

Bon&#8230; Ben il ne me reste plus qu'&#224; trouver une porte de garage en plein jour en plein vent et j'm'y mets&#8230; D&#233;j&#224; que je me trouvais ridicule en short pendant le footing, l&#224;, je sens que je vais battre des records  

Bon. D&#233;sol&#233;, mais l&#224;, y'a lutte des g&#233;n&#233;rations


----------



## silvio (26 Juillet 2007)

ScubaARM a dit:


> Tiens en parlant de tolérance, merci d'avance, mais cela vaut le détour pour les jeunes en 85, quoiqu'un peu léger, entre du Maiden et du G&R.
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Ils ont pas fait une reprise de Got the time de Joe Jackson eux ? 
Bon je dis ça, je dis rien ... 



Fab'Fab a dit:


> Mouhahahahaha, on dirait deux mecs qui font de la danse floklorique sur le bruit d'un concours de pets...


C'est malin : je dois changer de patalon maintenant


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2007)

silvio a dit:


> Ils ont pas fait une reprise de Got the time de Joe Jackson eux ?
> Bon je dis ça, je dis rien ...


MEGADETH je ne sais pas, mais ANTHRAX oui.
Je ne connais pas la version originale, mais la reprise tuait sa mère !


----------



## ambre621 (26 Juillet 2007)

de tout passant de nirvana à manu chao , oasis , iron maiden (vi classe !) metallica ,lene marlin ...
j'écoute vraiment de tout 

En ce moment mon ptit coup de foudre : Adrienne Pauly ! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q9XlxWcJy3Q


----------



## silvio (26 Juillet 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> MEGADETH je ne sais pas, mais ANTHRAX oui.
> Je ne connais pas la version originale, mais la reprise tuait sa m&#232;re !



vi tu as raison : c'est Anthrax ... :rose:
l'original est tr&#232;s bien aussi ... 
bon plus new-wave, vous savez ce courant musical qui a d&#233;marr&#233; en m&#234;me temps que le punk, qui a aussi donn&#233; la cold-wave, qui lui m&#234;me a donn&#233; le gothic, qui s'est sp&#233;cialis&#233; dans le qfbldhfblv-wave ....


ah toast&#233;



ambre621 a dit:


> de tout passant de nirvana &#224; manu chao , oasis , iron maiden (vi classe !) metallica ,lene marlin ...
> j'&#233;coute vraiment de tout
> 
> En ce moment mon ptit coup de foudre : Adrienne Pauly !


La belle brune qui aime les Hommes, les vrais, les tatou&#233;s ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2007)

Dans la pile des "achetés ou empruntés récement" :

MIKA (bof)
CANDLEMASS (très décevant)
RENAN LUCE (un chef d'oeuvre et une douzaine de banalités)
MC SOLAAR (ouais, un peu en baisse par rapport au précédent)
SONATA ARTICA 
SAMAEL
HAMMERFALL (un catalogue de tous les clichés du heavy 80s musique/fringues/paroles/attitude...)


----------



## Schillier21 (26 Juillet 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Dans la pile des "achetés ou empruntés récement" :
> 
> MIKA (bof)
> CANDLEMASS (très décevant)
> ...



du gros métal suisse!!!
tu connais ??
je crois que c'est un des rares groupes suisses de métal assez connu, ya aussi PMT qui se débrouille


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2007)

Schillier21 a dit:


> du gros métal suisse!!!
> tu connais ??
> je crois que c'est un des rares groupes suisses de métal assez connu, ya aussi PMT qui se débrouille


J'avais découvert leur précédent album un peu par hasard (un morceau sur une compil vendu avec un mag genre RockHard) et j'ai vraiment bien accroché.
Pas encore eu le temps d'écouter le dernier.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2007)

Schillier21 a dit:


> ok
> pour les origines musicales (hardcore, speedcore, trance), ça change beaucoup et très vite, ya beaucoup de mélanges
> 
> hardstyle et jumpstyle sont des styles de musique, et de dance, qui se différencient par leur rythme.
> ...



Donc les styles dont tu parles depuis le début c'est des styles de danse !!!!!!!
J'avais pas compris du tout !

Par contre leur danse n'a rien d'original, dans les années 80 (appel aux spécialistes !) y'en avait des hyper vachement mieux  mais j'ai gobé les références.


----------



## Chang (26 Juillet 2007)

> sinon tu pense quoi des autres??
> the necromancer et dj coone?




Perso quand je dis electro, c'est toutes les muiques *electro*niques, que ce soit break, house, techno, etc ... et leurs derivees ... 

Sans vouloir faire le vieux c** a 27 balais, il y a une histoire a cette musique, une raison, une volonte, comme dans tous styles de musique, mais qui se doit d'etre un poil connues pour en apprecier le mouvement et comprendre ce que ca represente (comme toute forme d'art).

Tout ca n'empehce que le plaisir auditif est la chose la plus importante, mais les DJs et/ou producteur que tu cites (Schiller), sont pour moi des mecs qui n'ont rien compris, qui ne creent rien ... 

La musique electronique est facile d'acces depuis l'avenement des sequenceurs en soft, pour le pire et pour le meilleur ...

Je ne sais plus qui disait " on respecte toujours autant les gouts des autres ici" avec un ton cynique ... perso, ca me fait rien, rien a perdre, je suis pas du genre a dire que toute musique est bonne et que chacun y trouve son compte ... il y a tellement de gachis de talents que ca donne pas envie d'etre diplomatique ... 

Sur ce, chacun fait ce quil veut et ecoutes ce qu'il veut ... 

Sans rancune, *&#21487;&#33021;&#25105;&#21917;&#20102;&#22826;&#22810;&#38738;&#23707;&#21860;&#37202;*


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Juillet 2007)

Schillier21 a dit:
			
		

> [youtube]h7q6zey36Aw[/youtube]
> du hardstyle (et toujours furax^^)



Tu coupes le son, tu remplaces par Breakmachine et on dirait une nana qui apprend &#224; smurfer que m&#234;me Sidney n'en voudrait pas pour "ACHIP&#201; ACHOP&#201;"...


----------



## ambre621 (26 Juillet 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Tu coupes le son, tu remplaces par Breakmachine et on dirait une nana qui apprend à smurfer...


 

On dirait plus une imitation de l'homme primitif non ?  
Perso le  jumpstyle c'est mieux !


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2007)

odré a dit:


> Par contre leur danse n'a rien d'original, dans les années 80 (appel aux spécialistes !) y'en avait des hyper vachement mieux  mais j'ai gobé les références.


Ouais, balancer les jambes comme ça, on le faisait déjà sur Indochine ("_Bob Morane contre tous les chacals...")_ avec nos jeans super moulants, taille haute et bas trop court sur basket montante, la chemise trop large rentrée dedans...


----------



## Schillier21 (26 Juillet 2007)

odré a dit:


> Donc les styles dont tu parles depuis le début c'est des styles de danse !!!!!!!
> J'avais pas compris du tout !
> 
> Par contre leur danse n'a rien d'original, dans les années 80 (appel aux spécialistes !) y'en avait des hyper vachement mieux  mais j'ai gobé les références.




c pas seulement des styles de dance
la dance et la musique sont liées


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Juillet 2007)

Schillier21 a dit:


> c pas seulement des styles de dance
> la dance et la musique sont liées




Aaah c'était donc de la musique le bruit qu'on entend derrière... Fallait le dire!!!  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2007)

Schillier21 a dit:


> c pas seulement des styles de dance
> la dance et la musique sont liées


danse - en français, l'action de bouger son corps de manière codifiées sur de la musique se dit danser, avec un s.


----------



## Nephou (26 Juillet 2007)

Schillier21 a dit:


> ok
> 
> 
> du jumpstyle
> ...




Je sais


cest mal


je suis modérateur tout ça tout ça










 mais tain jai failli me pisser dessus


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2007)

La palme quand m&#234;me aux deux &#233;pileptiques qui se filent des coups de latte, non ?

Ah oui, jumpstyle, on dit.

Tiens, c'est marrant, je crois que je comprend pourquoi on ne voit pas leur t&#234;te sur la vid&#233;o...
(&#224; leur place, j'aurais fait pareil - ou avec une cagoule alors)


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2007)

Mais sérieusement (oui, oui, je sais, c'est dur, moi aussi j'ai cette image de deux types sans tête qui sautillent sur place dans leur salon, j'ai du mal à ne pas tout prendre à la déconne...)

Il y en a qui _écoutent _ce genre de bruit rythmé (désolé, je n'arrive pas à écrise musique) ?
Vraiment ?
Non ?
C'est juste un truc de déconne pour faire suer un peu la bête quand on a un coup dans l'pif, en fait, non ?
Du bruit utile, comme le slow pour emballer les gonzesses ?

En même temps, c'est vachement élitiste comme bruit utile pour transpirer sa bière parce que si tu ne connais pas la choré, tu te fais péter les tibias !

Bon, j'y arrive pas, désolé, je retourne regarder les deux pois sauteurs histoire de me marrer.


----------



## ambre621 (26 Juillet 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Mais sérieusement (oui, oui, je sais, c'est dur, moi aussi j'ai cette image de deux types sans tête qui sautillent sur place dans leur salon, j'ai du mal à ne pas tout prendre à la déconne...)
> 
> Il y en a qui _écoutent _ce genre de bruit rythmé (désolé, je n'arrive pas à écrise musique) ?
> Vraiment ?
> ...


 


Ou un truc crèé par les femmes pour remuer les hommes sans vitalité ... 
Genre c'est meiux de les voir comme ça qu'avachis dans le canapé non ? euh ....NON


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Juillet 2007)

eh, reviens Schillier, on d&#233;conne... :rateau:    



Mais c'est vrai que c'est tr&#232;s con comme danse...


----------



## ambre621 (26 Juillet 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> eh, reviens Schillier, on déconne... :rateau:


 

La pauvre


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> eh, reviens Schillier, on déconne... :rateau:
> 
> 
> 
> Mais c'est vrai que c'est très con comme danse...


Ouais, c'est pas méchant...
Reviens.

Si t'en as d'autre ????


----------



## Burzum (26 Juillet 2007)

COLLECTION D'ARNELL-ANDREA
"Exposition, eaux-fortes et méandres"







'Exposition' où quand les arts se rencontrent...Pour leur nouvel opus, c'est vers la peinture que les Collection d'Arnell-Andrea se sont tournés, chaque morceau étant inspiré d'un tableau. Magie des mots qui rendent hommage aux couleurs, poésie des sons qui suggèrent les ressentis et incitent à la rêverie pour un nouveau cycle...Musicalement en tous cas, le groupe confirme son retour à l'approche cold wave/gothique que 'Bower of despair' avait démontrée. Certes, le violoncelle est toujours présent mais il accompagne et les pointes vocales un brin plus dures de Chloe par moments ('I can't see your face') ainsi que le côté torturé des guitares évoquent plus des formations comme Siouxsie and the Banshees ou Dead Souls rising que Dead can dance. Celà ne signifie nullement que Collection d'Arnell-Andrea a renié son identité, bien au contraire...On retrouve dans 'Exposition' cette mélancolie évocatrice et belle si chère à nos Français, une expression intime à la fois pudique, simple, sincère et profonde. Rythmiquement, peu de breaks, les beats s'écoulent en continu, d'où un sentiment hypnotique agréable qui porte les pensées, même si à la longue, on peut y déplorer une légère linéarité. 'Exposition' ou un album en forme de gallerie, témoin de la sensibilité d'un groupe fidèle à lui-même mais qui n'hésite jamais à se remettre en question.

http://www.gutsofdarkness.com/god/objet.php?objet=9645


----------



## naas (26 Juillet 2007)

mais ce nom me parle  ... c'est dur de revenir 20 ans en arri&#232;re 
cela me fait penser &#224; ces groupes ultra mega inconnu genre op&#233;ra de nuit


ah mon brave monsieur de mon temps c'etait pas pareil !

par contre j'adore le dernier mozart, trop pechu


----------



## ScubaARM (26 Juillet 2007)

Ponkhead et Silvio (entre autre) sont très forts ...  ils ne laissent rien passer, un vrai challenge à chaque fois pour les posteurs sur ce fil, c'est cool


----------



## Schillier21 (26 Juillet 2007)

ambre621 a dit:


> La pauvre



nan mais ça va a tête?????
je suis un garçon !!!!
d'accord je suis fauché mais au masculin !!!!!!



PonkHead a dit:


> Ouais, c'est pas méchant...
> Reviens.
> 
> Si t'en as d'autre ????




j'ai le droit de sortir et donc de ne pas être tout le temps connecté je crois!!
si t'en veut d'autre, ya le dernier velvet revolver qui est pas mal
[youtube]gAssTKsT5qI&mode=related&search=[/youtube]

et si tu veux du jumpstyle, ya Dj Splash, This is my life qui est pas mal, mais le début est un peu bizarre^^


----------



## IceandFire (26 Juillet 2007)

Eh Fab, Gloria Estefan :love:  Conga....


----------



## ambre621 (26 Juillet 2007)

Schillier21 a dit:


> nan mais &#231;a va a t&#234;te?????
> je suis un gar&#231;on !!!!
> d'accord je suis fauch&#233; mais au masculin !!!!!!


 

 oh d&#233;sol&#233;e ...je savais bien que tu &#233;tais pas une fille ! jme suis juste tromp&#233;e !:rose: 
Blonde attitude !


----------



## Schillier21 (26 Juillet 2007)

le dernier album de Korn *[&#8230;]* est pas mal pour le peu que j'en ai &#233;cout&#233;

m&#234;me si &#231;a change beaucoup par rapport aux anciens, on retrouve la petite touche sp&#233;cifique &#224; Korn

et d'apr&#232;s certaines rumeurs il s'appellerai simplement "Korn", et pas "Untitled", comme on peut le voir *[&#8230;]*


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2007)

Schillier21 a dit:


> le dernier album de Korn *[&#8230;]* est pas mal pour le peu que j'en ai &#233;cout&#233;
> 
> m&#234;me si &#231;a change beaucoup par rapport aux anciens, on retrouve la petite touche sp&#233;cifique &#224; Korn
> 
> et d'apr&#232;s certaines rumeurs il s'appellerai simplement "Korn", et pas "Untitled", comme on peut le voir *[&#8230;]*


Allez. Maintenant, tu arr&#234;tes de faire le malin devant les grands, sinon, je t'envoie ranger ta chambre et me faire 100 lignes *"Je ne dois pas dire &#224; tout le monde que je pirate de la musique parce qu'au lieu de passer pour un Kador, je suis en fait un gros naze !"*

Je te refais le couplet :
"Pauvre artistes&#8230;" "ne travaillent pas gratuitement&#8230;" "pendant que tu leur voles leur musique, eux ils essayent de bouffer&#8230;" "le piratage est un d&#233;lit passible de&#8230;" "tu la refais, tu iras en parler avec les nains de m4e&#8230;" (existe aussi en version macbi*****)&#8230;

Bon. Voil&#224;.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2007)

avec 2 titres du nouvel album à sortir en octobre (?) *ici*


et pour les souvenirs c'est *là*  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2007)

ScubaARM a dit:


> Ponkhead et Silvio (entre autre) sont très forts ... ils ne laissent rien passer, un vrai challenge à chaque fois pour les posteurs sur ce fil, c'est cool


Je suis souvent aussi sévère avec ce que j'écoute/vois/lis moi même et, je le répète, il faut distinguer le goût (indiscutable et respectable) des qualités intrinsèques et techniques d'une oeuvre (objet de débat)
Par exemple, le chanteur d'Indochine chante faux mais j'adore ce groupe.

Fin de la digression.


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Juillet 2007)

Burzum a dit:


> COLLECTION D'ARNELL-ANDREA
> "Exposition, eaux-fortes et m&#233;andres"
> 
> 
> ...



Trop cool! Je ne savais pas qu'ils avaient sorti un nouvel album :love: :love: :love:


----------



## naas (27 Juillet 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> ...Par exemple, le chanteur d'Indochine chante faux mais j'adore ce groupe...


 la tu es dur 







mon dieu qu'il chante faux


----------



## Schillier21 (27 Juillet 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4345055 a dit:
			
		

> Allez. Maintenant, tu arrêtes de faire le malin devant les grands, sinon, je t'envoie ranger ta chambre et me faire 100 lignes *"Je ne dois pas dire à tout le monde que je pirate de la musique parce qu'au lieu de passer pour un Kador, je suis en fait un gros naze !"*
> 
> Je te refais le couplet :
> "Pauvre artistes" "ne travaillent pas gratuitement" "pendant que tu leur voles leur musique, eux ils essayent de bouffer" "le piratage est un délit passible de" "tu la refais, tu iras en parler avec les nains de m4e" (existe aussi en version macbi*****)
> ...



euh
j'ai jamias dit que je l'avais, juste que j'en ai déjà écouté certains morceaux
tu peux facilement trouver le clip sur youtube, et se renseigner sur divers sites (mêmes les sites illégaux) n'est pas un crime, juste de la curiosité et de l'impatience quand à le voir sortir dans les magasins. De toute façon je l'achète dès qu'il sort. 
Et tu ne peux pas me traiter de pirate si j'ai des amis qui téléchargent illégalement, surtout que certains ont des problèmes avec la police ^^

et de plus, je ne vois pas ce qu'il y a de mal à télécharger un album pour voir s'il est bien, l'acheter si c'est le cas, l'effacer s'il ne plait pas.


----------



## tirhum (27 Juillet 2007)

Schillier21 a dit:


> euh
> j'ai jamias dit que je l'avais, juste que j'en ai d&#233;j&#224; &#233;cout&#233; certains morceaux
> tu peux facilement trouver le clip sur youtube, et se renseigner sur divers sites (m&#234;mes les sites ill&#233;gaux) n'est pas un crime, juste de la curiosit&#233; et de l'impatience quand &#224; le voir sortir dans les magasins. De toute fa&#231;on je l'ach&#232;te d&#232;s qu'il sort.
> Et tu ne peux pas me traiter de pirate si j'ai des amis qui t&#233;l&#233;chargent ill&#233;galement, surtout que certains ont des probl&#232;mes avec la police ^^
> ...


Fallait pas r&#233;pondre.... 
Surtout pour la derni&#233;re phrase...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2007)




----------



## IceandFire (27 Juillet 2007)

je ne connais pas comme groupe &#231;a  h&#233;h&#233;h&#233;h&#233;


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2007)

IceandFire a dit:


> je ne connais pas comme groupe ça  héhéhéhé









*écoute*


----------



## ScubaARM (27 Juillet 2007)

silvio a dit:


> vi tu as raison : c'est Anthrax ... :rose:
> l'original est très bien aussi ...



Excellent, c'est dans cet album là, le plus "lyrically" paraît il -> Persistence of Time (comme quoi ...).


​


----------



## Berthold (27 Juillet 2007)

Un p'tit Herbie Hancock, ah&#8230; &#231;a fait du bien.


----------



## KARL40 (27 Juillet 2007)

Pour ceux qui aiment les lyonnais de JARRING EFFECTS, petite compilation à
TELECHARGER ICI 

Téléchargement en cours :love: 

Bien entenu, c'est en libre service


----------



## KARL40 (27 Juillet 2007)

wormeyes a dit:


> avec 2 titres du nouvel album à sortir en octobre (?) *ici*
> 
> 
> et pour les souvenirs c'est *là*  :love:



Punaise, je ne savais même pas qu'il était encore "vivant".
J'avais adoré les guitares de son "Cold Tears".

Je suis curieux de savoir ce qu'il va faire


----------



## spud34 (28 Juillet 2007)

This Morn' Omina: trio belge electro-indus tribal :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## silvio (28 Juillet 2007)

KARL40 a dit:


> Punaise, je ne savais même pas qu'il était encore "vivant".
> J'avais adoré les guitares de son "Cold Tears".
> 
> Je suis curieux de savoir ce qu'il va faire



j'ai pas percuté ... mais oui mais oui, c'est très bien :love: 

j'ai du le voir au Rex Club à la sortie de Cold Tears : 2 guitares, et tout le reste sur bande, c'est ça ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Juillet 2007)

Un CD que je n'avais pas écouté depuis un p'tit moment : "RAM DAM, les titres les plus explosifs de la musique" 






Une compilation de musique classique avec entre autres "Carmina Burana", "Les quatres saisons" et le "Boléro" de Ravel.


----------



## KARL40 (28 Juillet 2007)

silvio a dit:


> j'ai pas percuté ... mais oui mais oui, c'est très bien :love:
> j'ai du le voir au Rex Club à la sortie de Cold Tears : 2 guitares, et tout le reste sur bande, c'est ça ?



Je ne l'ai vu qu'une seule fois mais il était accompagné d'un groupe (basse + batterie) ... et d'une bouteille de "Jack Daniel's"


----------



## IceandFire (28 Juillet 2007)

Joy Division...encore,toujours et for ever...plaisirs inconnus...


----------



## IceandFire (28 Juillet 2007)

Slowdive :love: quel bonheur.....:king:


----------



## la(n)guille (28 Juillet 2007)

IceandFire a dit:


> Joy Division...encore,toujours et for ever...plaisirs inconnus...



le probl&#232;me, c'est que souvent quand tu postes un groupe, je veux te bouler, mais la machine elle veut pas...  

Cela dit, si tu veux un cube de glace et une corde... 

Edit : du coup je viens de mettre substance... parce que bon, faut de la joie, c'est les vacances...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2007)

Ben moi c'est le contraire quand IceandFire poste ici, j'ai pas envie d'aller voir et chercher ce qu'il écoute je sais pas pourquoi. Et de même on s'en fout de ce que je viens de dire mais ça je sais pourquoi .


----------



## naas (28 Juillet 2007)

Non non continue, c'est tr&#232;s int&#233;ressant ton manque de curiosit&#233;


----------



## macinside (28 Juillet 2007)

j'ai été voir Babet en live, elle est a la pèche cette petite, j'ai hate d'écouter l'album :love:


----------



## gKatarn (29 Juillet 2007)

IceandFire a dit:


> Joy Division...encore,toujours et for ever...plaisirs inconnus...



Bah, au moins, çà te change de Morrissey


----------



## IceandFire (29 Juillet 2007)

en joue, pret ? feu !!!!!  l&#224; c'est garbage la compilation bestof , c'est po mal, mais &#231;a &#224; mal vieilli je trouve....


----------



## Patamach (29 Juillet 2007)

*Spoon* - Ga Ga Ga Ga Ga

Rock-Pop classique guitare/basse/batterie (et qqs claviers) mais diable que c'est efficace et bien foutu. Raffraichissant et sans risques, le type de disque a passer le matin pour se remettre dans le bon sens, celui de la bonne humeur.







Allez tiens le clip en bonus:

[youtube]LenPKPqvdJA[/youtube]


----------



## KARL40 (29 Juillet 2007)

DISCHARGE "Hardcore Hits". 
Un mélange de punk et hardcore. Rapide et agressif.


----------



## sonnyboy (29 Juillet 2007)

..... mais... mais... 

Mais c'est d'la merde ?!!!!!


----------



## Burzum (29 Juillet 2007)

RADIOHEAD
"Kid A"






Le pari était énorme à relever, et Radiohead a choisi le pied de nez, sans doute la meilleure option possible, faisant du coup de "Kid A", non seulement leur album le plus mâture mais aussi le plus abouti et le plus convaincant. Car, oui, Radiohead a encore fait mieux que l'insolent "Ok Computer". Incompréhensible sont les réactions de rejet qu'a suscité le présent disque, baptisé par les critiques comme un désavoeu. Pourtant, une écoute attentive laisse transparaître que des titres comme "How to Disappear Completely", "Optimistic", "In Limbo", "Morning Bell" ou "Motion Picture Soundtrack" ne sont pas si éloignés que ça de ce que le groupe nous avait fait entendre jusqu'à présent. Plus noir que de coutume, quelques incartades expérimentales en territoire électronique ("Kid A" et "Idioteque" principalement) ont servi de faux prétextes à un revirement de situation imaginaire. "The National Anthem" s'essaye au big band jazz alors que la plage d'ouverture, "Everything in It's Right Place" laisse l'auditeur dans un état de convulsion rare, tétanisé par tant de beauté brute. Cloîtrés dans leur studio, ayant comme lourde tâche de sortir avec un nouvel album, "Kid A" aurait pu être double. Mais Radiohead a fait le tri et a gardé les pièces de premier choix pour cette livraison, "Amnesiac", sorti à sa suite un an plus tard, faisant les frais de l'opération, cachant difficilement son côté fond de tiroir (de qualité, mais fond de tiroir quand même ; j'en veux pour preuve "Pyramid Song" - bien que splendide - calqué en tout point sur les gammes de "Everything in It's Right Place"). Une réussite exemplaire.

http://www.gutsofdarkness.com/god/objet.php?objet=1257


----------



## Souvaroff (29 Juillet 2007)

:love:


----------



## IceandFire (29 Juillet 2007)

du rock chr&#233;tien   catholique  enfin leurs reprise des La's a permis au La's de ressortir :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (29 Juillet 2007)

DM-XM2 a dit:


> :love:




*MOUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAAAAAAA !!!!!!*

*Ayé j'ai la trique !!!*


----------



## naas (29 Juillet 2007)

nanh rien


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2007)

*She Wants Revenge*​


----------



## SirG (29 Juillet 2007)

[YOUTUBE]j4OKSS52mbU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## naas (29 Juillet 2007)

wormeyes a dit:


> *She Wants Revenge*​



Bonne surprise que ce groupe, j'ai appris qu'ils avaient fait la première partie de depeche mode aux US.

j'écoute les 3 titres de myspace avec plaisir, merci pour la découverte.

(qui a dit que c'etait du 80's    )


----------



## fedo (30 Juillet 2007)

le dernier album de _Kings of Leon_ recèle quelques bons titres


----------



## silvio (30 Juillet 2007)

odr&#233;;4346637 a dit:
			
		

> Ben moi c'est le contraire quand IceandFire poste ici, j'ai pas envie d'aller voir et chercher ce qu'il &#233;coute je sais pas pourquoi. Et de m&#234;me on s'en fout de ce que je viens de dire mais &#231;a je sais pourquoi .


Moi c'est le contraire 




Patamach a dit:


> *Spoon* - Ga Ga Ga Ga Ga
> 
> Rock-Pop classique guitare/basse/batterie (et qqs claviers) mais diable que c'est efficace et bien foutu. Raffraichissant et sans risques, le type de disque a passer le matin pour se remettre dans le bon sens, celui de la bonne humeur.
> 
> ...


Je viens de d&#233;couvrir gr&#226;ce &#224; Last.fm
J'attaque les diff&#233;rents albums, mais &#224; la premi&#232;re &#233;coute, j'ai bien accroch&#233;



KARL40 a dit:


> DISCHARGE "Hardcore Hits".
> Un m&#233;lange de punk et hardcore. Rapide et agressif.





sonnyboy a dit:


> ..... mais... mais...
> 
> Mais c'est d'la merde ?!!!!!


L&#224; pour le coup, je suis d&#233;sol&#233; Karl, mais j'abonde dans le sens de sonny ... et &#231;a me co&#251;te ... 



fedo a dit:


> ici photo
> le dernier album de _Kings of Leon_ rec&#232;le quelques bons titres


Plus de mal que sur le pr&#233;c&#233;dent ...
Tiens je vais m'en refaire une tranche l&#224; tout de suite ..
On va voir


----------



## fedo (30 Juillet 2007)

silvio a dit:


> Plus de mal que sur le précédent ...
> Tiens je vais m'en refaire une tranche là tout de suite ..
> On va voir



perso je trouve que sur le dernier y a 50% de déchet et moins sur le précédent.
c'est mon principal reproche envers Kings of Leon, leur inconstance, leur incapacité à sortir un album impeccable de bout en bout malgré leur talent.


----------



## KARL40 (30 Juillet 2007)

silvio a dit:


> Là pour le coup, je suis désolé Karl, mais j'abonde dans le sens de sonny ... et ça me coûte ...


 
Et moi qui prenait la "pensée" de Sonnyboy pour un compliment !  

Sinon, depuis le temps que je croise le nom des Kings of Leon, une âme charitable pourrait me conseiller un album pour je me fasse une petite idée ...

Gracias


----------



## fedo (30 Juillet 2007)

KARL40 a dit:


> Sinon, depuis le temps que je croise le nom des Kings of Leon, une âme charitable pourrait me conseiller un album pour je me fasse une petite idée ...
> 
> Gracias



disons le second album _ Aha Shake Heartbreak






_mais les meilleurs titres du dernier album en date sont peut-être les plus aboutis.


----------



## silvio (30 Juillet 2007)

KARL40 a dit:


> Et moi qui prenait la "pens&#233;e" de Sonnyboy pour un compliment !
> 
> Sinon, depuis le temps que je croise le nom des Kings of Leon, une &#226;me charitable pourrait me conseiller un album pour je me fasse une petite id&#233;e ...
> 
> Gracias


A ma connaissance (qui est heureusement limit&#233;e), il y a deux albums :
le premier et le deuxi&#232;me .... 
pitain je suis con 
ah pis je viens de v&#233;rifier : y en a trois, j'en ai rat&#233; un :rose: &#231;a m'apprendra &#224; faire le malin 

bon : 
Youth And Young Manhood
Aha Shake Heartbreak
Because Of The Times

3 frangins + 1 cousin ... bon c'est pas Delivrance et il n'y a pas de banjo 
c'est du bon rock'n'roll ricain sudiste : je vais dire plein de conneries
&#231;a me fait penser un peu &#224; Creedance Clearwater Revival, Lynyrd Skynyrd ... steppenwolf (quoique Steppenwolf c'est plus west coast nan ?) .... ce genre de groupes quoi ... :mouais:
tiens je vais poster &#231;a en continuant &#224; &#233;couter le troisi&#232;me qui finalement me plait plus qu'aux premi&#232;res  &#233;coutes

Mince toast&#233; :


fedo a dit:


> disons le second album _ Aha Shake Heartbreak
> 
> 
> 
> ...


c'est bien s&#251;r celui que je connais pas ...


----------



## Pooley (30 Juillet 2007)

de c't'album là y a Milk qu'est trop belle comme chanson


----------



## KARL40 (30 Juillet 2007)

Merci !

Comme j'ai de l'argent à dépenser, ça tombe très bien  

Sinon, là, je reviens sur le dernier ELECTRELANE ...

Beaucoup moins noir que le précédent "Axes", on pourrait dire presque "pop".

Toujours est-il que je ne me lasse pas de ces filles ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... 






Essentiellement de la guitariste Mia Clarke .....


----------



## IceandFire (30 Juillet 2007)

Elle est grave "chacha" :love:


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (31 Juillet 2007)

Matinée tranquille au taff avec Bob Seger & The Silver Bullet Band : "Turn the page".

Et depuis un quart d'heure...No Quarter...





Vraiment certain des morceaux de cet album sont vraiment les meilleures versions à mon goût....les
plus abouties.... "Since I've been loving you" et surtout "Kashmir" sont... :love: :love: :love:

_...et pourtant Led Zep sans Bonzo.....:hein: ....... mais là nan quand même hein... _


----------



## teo (31 Juillet 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> J'avais découvert leur précédent album un peu par hasard (un morceau sur une compil vendu avec un mag genre RockHard) et j'ai vraiment bien accroché.
> Pas encore eu le temps d'écouter le dernier.



Tu aimes *Gothard* aussi ?  

Après quelques jours quasi loftien à écouter des podcasts EP ou Friskyradio sous le soleil exactement, me revoici dans la froidure estivale parisienne... Et là ce matin, une madeleine, _The Hurting_ des *Tears for Fears*. Je ne veux pas me fâcher avec certains de mes amis par ici mais je préfère dire tout de suite que c'est le seul album de _Tears for Fears_ que j'écoute: le suivant est encore pas mal (j'avais les 45t de Mother's Talk_Shout_, évidemment ) mais je ne l'ai jamais acheté et les suivants m'endorment, pas mauvais juste que j'accroche plus.
The Hurting, c'est ce que l'on pensait être la new wave alors que celle-ci n'y ressemblait pas vraiment et avait disparu depuis déjà quelques mois déjà. Mais les deux gaillards avaient bonne gueule (Curt Smith surtout) et la voix est fragile, très souvent à la limite des larmes et 25 ans plus tard, la pop tranquille ou écorchées des titres comme _Memories fade_, _Mad world_ ou _Pale shelter_ ou _Watch me bleed_ me font toujours frissonner.
Si vous avez aimé _Mad world_ dans *Donnie Darko* ou sa version Gognolo-muludovesque, il vous faudrait essayer cette galette


----------



## silvio (31 Juillet 2007)

teo a dit:


> Tu aimes *Gothard* aussi ?
> 
> Apr&#232;s quelques jours quasi loftien &#224; &#233;couter des podcasts EP ou Friskyradio sous le soleil exactement, me revoici dans la froidure estivale parisienne... Et l&#224; ce matin, une madeleine, _The Hurting_ des *Tears for Fears*. Je ne veux pas me f&#226;cher avec certains de mes amis par ici mais je pr&#233;f&#232;re dire tout de suite que c'est le seul album de _Tears for Fears_ que j'&#233;coute: le suivant est encore pas mal (j'avais les 45t de Mother's Talk_Shout_, &#233;videmment ) mais je ne l'ai jamais achet&#233; et les suivants m'endorment, pas mauvais juste que j'accroche plus.
> The Hurting, c'est ce que l'on pensait &#234;tre la new wave alors que celle-ci n'y ressemblait pas vraiment et avait disparu depuis d&#233;j&#224; quelques mois d&#233;j&#224;. Mais les deux gaillards avaient bonne gueule (Curt Smith surtout) et la voix est fragile, tr&#232;s souvent &#224; la limite des larmes et 25 ans plus tard, la pop tranquille ou &#233;corch&#233;es des titres comme _Memories fade_, _Mad world_ ou _Pale shelter_ ou _Watch me bleed_ me font toujours frissonner.
> Si vous avez aim&#233; _Mad world_ dans *Donnie Darko* ou sa version Gognolo-muludovesque, il vous faudrait essayer cette galette



j'ai du mal avec cette p&#233;riode ...  
pourtant je pense avoir les deux premiers (note pour moi : penser &#224; sortir les vinyls ls de leur gangue de poussi&#232;re), mais avec le recul, j'accroche plus  
idem pour d'autres trucs new-wave (ah &#231;a en &#233;tait pas ?), genre Simple Minds, Ultravox (hors leur premier album avec le magnifique "saturday night in the city of the dead") etc ...
&#224; l'occasion, je r&#233;&#233;couterai


----------



## CouleurSud (31 Juillet 2007)

silvio a dit:


> idem pour d'autres trucs new-wave (ah ça en était pas ?), genre Simple Minds, Ultravox (hors leur premier album avec le magnifique "saturday night in the city of the dead") etc ...
> à l'occasion, je réécouterai



Oui, surtout Simple Minds, assez prétentieux et pompier. 

Le premier Ultravox est effectivement un très bon disque, produit par Eno. Je rajouterai "I Want to Be a Machine". Mais dès que Jonh Foxx est parti, c'est tombé assez bas (à partir du troisième almbum, si mes souvenirs sont bons)


----------



## Anonyme (31 Juillet 2007)

Moi en ce moment, je suis n train de découvrir Macy Grey.

Rapport à la pub de l'iPhone :mouais: 

Pas mal, faut aimer les voix graves, mais c'est sympathique comme tout. 

A tester


----------



## Dark-Tintin (31 Juillet 2007)

Novembers Doom - The Pale Haunt Departure


Clip : Autumn reflection 
[YOUTUBE]e0oQ7ZOKTls[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ScubaARM (31 Juillet 2007)

Pas mal du tout, merci tintin noir. 
Et celui là tu le connais ? Of Sculptured Ivy and Stone Flowers 



​
Moi pas, il est encore en vente.
@+


----------



## Fab'Fab (1 Août 2007)

Ce matin c'est &#231;a...

[YOUTUBE]RXtfEZ5b0hc[/YOUTUBE]


:love: :love: :love:


----------



## IceandFire (1 Août 2007)

Les Nonnes troppos  :love:  enfin ce serait plutot les nonnes trop peu !!! elles chantent encore? tu les as vus en live Fab?


----------



## Fab'Fab (1 Août 2007)

Non.
Mais si les Nonnes Troppo n'existent plus, elles ont été remplacées par les VRP, non?


----------



## IceandFire (1 Août 2007)

euh non pourquoi c'est les m&#234;mes gens ?


----------



## tirhum (1 Août 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Non.
> Mais si les Nonnes Troppo n'existent plus, elles ont &#233;t&#233; remplac&#233;es par les VRP, non?


Et redevenues Nonnes troppo ensuite... 


IceandFire a dit:


> euh non pourquoi c'est les m&#234;mes gens ?


Nonnes Troppo est un trio---> + 2 autres personnes = VRP...


----------



## naas (1 Août 2007)

j'ai pr&#233;f&#233;r&#233; et pr&#233;f&#232;re encore les nonnes troppo


----------



## IceandFire (1 Août 2007)

me to !   :love:


----------



## teo (1 Août 2007)

*Planet Earth*, le dernier _Prince_, c'est à dire le 38e ? 29e ? album officiel depuis 1978, on se sait plus, entre les CD officiels, les bootlegs, les sorties officielles web et celles qui n'ont jamais eu l'honneur de sortir en Europe



​
Avec son sale coup de sa tournée euro-londonienne, je reste sur ma faim en tant que vieux fan accomodant (il offrait son album dans le supplément du dimanche du New Mail on Sunday sympa pour ceux qui n'y ont pas accès et sa tournée européenne se résume à 17 dates à Londres... ça ferait cher le concert, pour moi en tout cas).
Comme d'habitude, la pochette et l'intérieur sont d'un goût plus que douteux (attention il lance aussi un parfum, ça va être terrible :sick: ), Photoshop l'aide mieux qu'un lifting à faire plus jeune que ses 49 ans. La musique est comment dire... pas mauvaise, même si ça décolle par moment, mais il s'est pas cassé et honnêtement il a fait mieux. Du R'n'B qui tient la route ?  Ouais je vous entend déjà... j'ai pensé pareil...
Seul morceau qui m'a fait vraiment plaisir à entendre, _Chelsea Rodgers_ c'est quasi disco, c'est funk, ça donne envie de se transpirer dans un club en 1978, quand P.R. Nelson sortait son premier album chez Warner.

En attendant, je vais re écouter *Dirty Minds*, ça c'était autre chose...


----------



## bompi (1 Août 2007)

Vu la laideur des pochettes, ton involontaire doublon est dur &#224; l'&#339;il ... :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Août 2007)

teo a dit:


> http://www.npgmusicclub.com/​


Tiens, le chanteur de Boney-M a fait une carrière solo...

Je ne savais pas.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Août 2007)

kalvin de *soften*​


----------



## macarel (1 Août 2007)

wormeyes a dit:


> kalvin de *soften*​



c'est pas mal, Pink Floyd n'est pas loin


----------



## Fab'Fab (1 Août 2007)

:love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## tirhum (1 Août 2007)

Steve Coleman and the Metrics : The Way of the Cipher. 





Le jazz est un style de musique que j'adore, que l'on peut et que l'on a souvent mari&#233; avec d'autres "musiques"; &#233;lectro, rock, etc...
Souvent le m&#233;lange est rat&#233;, pompeux, chiant ou fait &#233;talage d'une maestria technique qui sao&#251;le...
L&#224;; avec cette formation le m&#233;lange avec le hip-hop est r&#233;ussi, on ne s'emmerde pas, &#231;a groove; ni le jazz, ni le rap ne sont chiants dans ce disque... rythmiques, m&#233;lodies tout est impeccable et semble &#234;tre fait pour aller ensemble... :love:  :love: 

Une &#233;coute ?!... 
D'autres ici... 
(way of the cipher)


----------



## KARL40 (1 Août 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Tiens, le chanteur de Boney-M a fait une carri&#232;re solo...
> Je ne savais pas.



  

En ce moment, HERMANO.
Pour faire simple, on va les classer dans le "stoner rock".
Quelques titres en &#233;coute sur leur SITE (rubrique downloads)
En attendant le nouvel album pr&#233;vu pour octobre/novembre 2007...


----------



## IceandFire (2 Août 2007)

LLoyd cole and the commotions....:love: :soupirs:


----------



## fedo (2 Août 2007)

> En ce moment, HERMANO.



la revanche de John Garcia ! au moment où Josh Homme désire ne plus collaborer qu'avec lui-même et que _QOSTA_ se trouve dans une pente descendante, il me tarde d'entendre la nouvelle livraison de _Hermano_.

sinon ce matin dans le métro, un petit coup de _Sonic Youth_, _Daydream Nation_ entre les oreilles:


----------



## IceandFire (2 Août 2007)

je suis pass&#233; a Big Soul :king: j'attends toujours leur nouvel album...


----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Août 2007)

le deuxième n'était pas top top...


----------



## IceandFire (2 Août 2007)

moins c'est vrai mais quand m&#234;me po mal


----------



## KARL40 (2 Août 2007)

fedo a dit:


> la revanche de John Garcia ! au moment où Josh Homme désire ne plus collaborer qu'avec lui-même et que _QOSTA_ se trouve dans une pente descendante, il me tarde d'entendre la nouvelle livraison de _Hermano_.
> 
> sinon ce matin dans le métro, un petit coup de _Sonic Youth_, _Daydream Nation_ entre les oreilles:


 
Tu n'es pas le seul à attendre HERMANO... Surtout depuis la déception du dernier QOTSA ... Je ne sais même plus quoi en penser tellement une bonne moitié des morceaux m'ennuient ....

SONIC YOUTH doit jouer l'intégralité du "Daydream Nation" lors du festival "Route du rock" à St Malo (17 août)... C'est vraiment bête que je ne puisse y aller ....
L'album ressort en "deluxe edition" (et surtout en coffret 4 vinyls).


----------



## fedo (2 Août 2007)

KARL40 a dit:


> Tu n'es pas le seul &#224; attendre HERMANO... Surtout depuis la d&#233;ception du dernier QOTSA ... Je ne sais m&#234;me plus quoi en penser tellement une bonne moiti&#233; des morceaux m'ennuient ....
> 
> SONIC YOUTH doit jouer l'int&#233;gralit&#233; du "Daydream Nation" lors du festival "Route du rock" &#224; St Malo (17 ao&#251;t)... C'est vraiment b&#234;te que je ne puisse y aller ....
> L'album ressort en "deluxe edition" (et surtout en coffret 4 vinyls).



AMHA le probl&#232;me de _QOSTA_ aujourd'hui c'est que Homme n'est pas capable de sortir de lui-m&#234;me 10-12 titres imparables. alors on remplit un peu comme on peut. par exemple, _Suture up your future _est franchement indigne...

_Sonic Youth_ est aussi pr&#233;vu au festival Jazz &#224; la Villette le 29 ao&#251;t prochain.
A noter le m&#234;me jour le saxophoniste free jazz su&#232;dois _Mats Gustafsson_ (perso je trouve ce type terrible), or, il me semble que _Sonic Youth_ et _Mats Gustafsson_ ont d&#233;j&#224; collabor&#233;.

_par ailleurs, les italiens de ZU ont sorti un disque avec Mats Gustafsson hautement recommandable:_


----------



## IceandFire (2 Août 2007)

La c'est &#231;a a donf..; :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Août 2007)

IceandFire a dit:


> La c'est ça a donf..; :love:



la version acoustique... :love:   :love:


----------



## IceandFire (2 Août 2007)

j'en parle m&#234;me pas !!!!!!!!!!!!!! :love: :love: :love: :style: :king: :love:


----------



## teo (2 Août 2007)

Le *Mix April 07 - 05* par &#25991;&#26862;, découvert grâce à notre ami Chang. 


J'aime vraiment toujours autant


----------



## IceandFire (2 Août 2007)

T'es pas en vacances toi ?  :style:


----------



## bompi (2 Août 2007)

On dirait que son avatar a pris un coup de soleil en effet ... 

En ce moment, j'&#233;coute pas mal de *Rin&#244;&#231;&#233;r&#244;se* et *System 7*.
Moi qui n'aime pas les guitares, en g&#233;n&#233;ral, aime bien celles-ci en particulier. Ce qu'il y a de bien est que sous la guitare, &#231;a pulse, m&#234;me assez m&#233;chamment parfois.
Quand on r&#233;&#233;coute les disques de Steve Hillage _d'avant_ sa veine techno/trance, on y trouve certains ingr&#233;dients mais tout est mollasson. Alors que dans System 7, l'alliance entre punch des rythmiques (boucles diverses et bo&#238;tes &#224; rythmes) et son vaporeux des guitares et de certains claviers est assez r&#233;ussi.
C&#244;t&#233; Rin&#244;&#231;&#233;r&#244;se, la guitare est plus agressive et directe mais, de m&#234;me, &#231;a arrache pas mal en-dessous, ce qui &#233;vite l'aspect _guitar hero_ qui me rebute en g&#233;n&#233;ral.

Bref, en tous cas, &#231;a rince les esgourdes, quoi.


----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Août 2007)

:love: :love: :love:



surtout ce titre l&#224;:

[DM]39rxFkjhpexfKd63c[/DM]


Comme quoi on peut faire un putain de solo avec 3 notes :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Août 2007)

et je suis passé à ça.
Quel album fabuleux :love:


----------



## IceandFire (2 Août 2007)

moi j'ai enchain&#233; sur les beach boys :love: et l&#224; Morcheeba :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2007)




----------



## Chang (3 Août 2007)

teo a dit:


> Le *Mix April 07 - 05* par &#25991;&#26862;, découvert grâce à notre ami Chang.
> 
> 
> J'aime vraiment toujours autant



:rose:

Du nouveau prochainement je pense, je me suis fait un ptit panier Beatport par degueu ce week end


----------



## gKatarn (3 Août 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> :love: :love: :love:



Ah, quel mémorable concert au Grand Rex.... merde, c'était il y a pfff 25 ans ?


----------



## KARL40 (3 Août 2007)

fedo a dit:


> _Sonic Youth_ est aussi prévu au festival Jazz à la Villette le 29 août prochain.
> A noter le même jour le saxophoniste free jazz suèdois _Mats Gustafsson_ (perso je trouve ce type terrible), or, il me semble que _Sonic Youth_ et _Mats Gustafsson_ ont déjà collaboré.


 
Oui ....






Mais là je ne connais pas ....

J'ai beaucoup de mal à les suivre dans ces sphères là ...
Déjà que leurs expérimentations avec leur série SYR épuisent mes oreilles !


----------



## teo (3 Août 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> et je suis passé à ça.
> Quel album fabuleux :love:




vBull méchant mais itou


----------



## IceandFire (3 Août 2007)

il faudrait qu'il ressorte en 5.1  :love: avec tout les effets qu'il y a dedans ce serait g&#233;ant !!! :love:


----------



## KARL40 (3 Août 2007)

Le plus mexicain des groupes américains :style: :style:


----------



## IceandFire (3 Août 2007)

je plussoie


----------



## hegemonikon (4 Août 2007)

En ce moment je prends mon pied avec les *Suki Brownies* un jeune petit groupe form&#233; dans la capitale des Gaules avec une chanteuse londonienne...



​
Si comme moi vous placez tr&#232;s haut Radiohead ou Sonic Youth vous allez adorer...

&#201;coutez par exemple _A Billion_ &#231;a ne vous rappelle rien ? 

Ce n'est pas encore parfait mais je suis certain que &#231;a va aboutir et qu'on va en entendre parler.

PS: I am back :love:


----------



## bompi (4 Août 2007)

Tout &#224; fait l&#224; maintenant, j'&#233;coute Bollywood Swing King de l'excellent Belge *Buscemi* (album *Retro Nuevo*).

Pour ceux que &#231;a int&#233;resse, notre toujours vigoureux *Pierre Henry* national donne un concert demain soir &#224; l'Esplanade de la D&#233;fense. Ce type est vraiment impressionnant 
J'avais assist&#233; &#224; son concert place Beaubourg et c'&#233;tait vraiment beau, ce son qui fuse entre les immeubles. Le _bruit_ dans ce qu'il a de beau.

Bref, pour se rafra&#238;chir les esgourdes ...


----------



## tweek (4 Août 2007)




----------



## Pooley (4 Août 2007)

hegemonikon a dit:


> En ce moment je prends mon pied avec les *Suki Brownies* un jeune petit groupe formé dans la capitale des Gaules avec une chanteuse londonienne...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



excellent ce groupe


----------



## FANREM (4 Août 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> et je suis pass&#233; &#224; &#231;a.
> Quel album fabuleux :love:


Salauds, ils viennent d'annuler le concert pr&#233;vu a la locomotive le 12 sept


----------



## macinside (4 Août 2007)

je r&#233;vise un peu en attendant le live gratuit du 18 :love: :love:


----------



## bompi (5 Août 2007)

&#201;tant b&#234;tement arriv&#233; en retard, je n'ai assist&#233; qu'&#224; la deuxi&#232;me partie du concert de Pierre Henry (juste entendu les cigales de la fin de la premi&#232;re partie).
C'&#233;tait tr&#232;s bien, y compris pour l'environnement (La D&#233;fense). Bizarre de s'y trouver pour un spectacle quand j'y passe tous les jours pour bosser.

D&#232;s qu'il est derri&#232;re sa console, on oublie l'&#226;ge (v&#233;n&#233;rable) du Monsieur. Apr&#232;s deux pi&#232;ces un brin dure (l'avenir de la plan&#232;te, &#231;a ne rigole pas trop, quoi) il a &#233;t&#233; gentil et a l&#226;ch&#233; ses bons vieux Jerks &#201;lectroniques et c'&#233;tait bien sympa. Avec leur 40 ans, ils ont un d&#233;licieux c&#244;t&#233; r&#233;tro de bon aloi. Bref, content de l'avoir vu/&#233;cout&#233; de nouveau.

Apr&#232;s &#231;a, un peu de Philip Glass (Symphony n&#186;3) : il sourd de cette symphonie une m&#233;lancolie qui tient bon ... (ou alors c'est mon humeur ...)
Du coup, Voyage initiatique de Pierre Henry : indescriptible comme toujours. Puis Minus Orange de Ritchie Hawtin (une m&#234;me pi&#232;ce mix&#233;e trois fois, bas&#233;e sur un titre de Yello) et enfin on s'ach&#232;ve avec vigueur et Innuendo de Steve Stoll. &#199;a, c'est de la grande et belle techno des familles (genre : je suppose que &#231;a se classe &#224;_ house_). Compl&#232;tement hypnotique et obsessionnelle, une musique (pas tr&#232;s gaie) pour tout oublier.


----------



## jpmiss (5 Août 2007)

Sortie mondiale de "Prince Albert", le 3eme album de Cochons de Chiens (en vente nulle part mais en t&#233;l&#233;chargement int&#233;gral gratuit en mp3 192 kbps)


----------



## IceandFire (5 Août 2007)

heureusement !!! c'est bien naze


----------



## Anonyme (5 Août 2007)

*dälek*​



.


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Août 2007)

ils se sont enfin reformés!! :love: :love: :love:


----------



## IceandFire (6 Août 2007)

oui...ben oui....  h&#233;h&#233;h&#233;h&#233;h&#233; sacr&#233; Fab


----------



## Anonyme (6 Août 2007)




----------



## teo (6 Août 2007)

tweek a dit:


> http://www.audiogenic.fr/dev/images/common/dyna/872.jpg​



découvert en pré écoute quand je bossais cet hiver chez feu Max Mag. Un peu hard pour moi, mais faudrait que je re écoute 


De retour à la civilisation cet après-midi, une spéciale Neoplan Project, un gars de l'est (polonais ?) découvert sur Last.fm y'a déjà un moment. Son album, Neoplan Project est dispo en archive ici gratuite et en différents formats (mp3, ogg...). Quelques mp3 aussi sur la page Last.fm du gars. C'est sombre et c'est bon, avec des cookies délicieux comme _My Master_, dont on retrouve de suite le sample  et surtout mon préféré, _Taramandi_.



​
et là c'est une perle, *Harold Melvin & The Blue Notes* et _Don't Leave Me This Way
_ (Jimmy S en a fait une reprise pas si mal que ça je sais que vous savez  )


----------



## Anonyme (6 Août 2007)

teo a dit:


> ...
> 
> De retour à la civilisation cet après-midi, une spéciale Neoplan Project, un gars de l'est (polonais ?) découvert sur Last.fm y'a déjà un moment. Son album, Neoplan Project est dispo en archive ici gratuite et en différents formats (mp3, ogg...). Quelques mp3 aussi sur la page Last.fm du gars. C'est sombre et c'est bon, avec des cookies délicieux comme _My Master_, dont on retrouve de suite le sample  et surtout mon préféré, _Taramandi_.
> ...
> ...



Excellent ! :love: 

Merci pour la découverte


----------



## macarel (6 Août 2007)

wormeyes a dit:


> Excellent ! :love:
> 
> Merci pour la découverte



+1 :love:


----------



## KARL40 (6 Août 2007)

Un rock garage avec un orgue venu de l'enfer pour vous convertir  

Un rock "crasseux" mais "classieux" :love:


----------



## CouleurSud (6 Août 2007)

KARL40 a dit:


> Un rock garage avec un orgue venu de l'enfer pour vous convertir
> 
> Un rock "crasseux" mais "classieux" :love:



Ben...

Deux ans que j'écoute ça


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2007)

*Stars of the Lid *: d&#233;j&#224; parl&#233; ici avec leur dernier album, c'est un repr&#233;sentant de ce que l'on qualifie de drone music que beaucoup d'entre nous &#233;coutent sans le savoir. Titres &#224; retenir : ****ed up (3:57 Am), Music for Twin Peaks Episode #30, Pt. 1 & 2, ...*







*


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2007)

*Shalabi effect* : groupe de Montr&#233;al, combinaison entre musique traditionnelle du Moyen-Orient (Sam Shalabi, joueur d'oud) et d'Inde (Will Eizlini, percusionniste d'origine indienne), de psych&#233;d&#233;lisme (Antony Seck, guitariste psych&#233;dlique) et de drone music (Alexandre St-Onge, exp&#233;rimentateur &#233;lectro-acoustique), beaucoup d'improvisation






Shalabi effect le site


----------



## fedo (7 Août 2007)

Spaceman 3, j'écoute ça dans le métro depuis hier.

Lord of Altamont sur scène est assez terrible paraît-il.

sinon j'ai entendu dire que _Jon Spencer_ et _Matt Verta-Ray_ sortaient bientôt un nouvel album de leur projet commun _Heavy Trash_.


----------



## teo (7 Août 2007)

KARL40 a dit:


> Un rock garage avec un orgue venu de l'enfer pour vous convertir
> 
> Un rock "crasseux" mais "classieux" :love:
> 
> Lords of Altamont



rock is not dead, good to hear that  Cet album est excellent, récent ou pas, c'est de la balle 

_Knock Knock_ me fait tranquillement penser, par son côté western mexicain, à _The ballad of 32_, de *Frankie Goes to Hollywood* sur _Welcome to the pleasuredome_ dont on parlait plus haut.

_Mais d'ailleurs, où donc ai-je mis ce cd ? :rose: _


----------



## wip (7 Août 2007)

teo a dit:


> _Mais d'ailleurs, où donc ai-je mis ce cd ? :rose: _


C'est pas moi qui l'ai, j'ai mon propre exemplaire :rose::love:


----------



## fedo (7 Août 2007)

> _nock Knock_ me fait tranquillement penser, par son c&#244;t&#233; western mexicain


en parlant de western mexicain, je n'ai pas encore vu cette pochette dans sujet (oui je sais Ice en a parl&#233; furtivement)





parce que non seulement ils se sont habill&#233;s fa&#231;on western mexicain pour la photo mais en plus le titre N&#176;4 de l'album tire son inspiration de l'autre c&#244;t&#233; du Rio Grande.

Ce _Icky Thump_ des _White Stripes_ nous r&#233;concilie avec le groupe, tr&#232;s bon album.


----------



## KARL40 (7 Août 2007)

Pas encore acheté le dernier White Stripes, déçu par le précédent ....
Mais pas mal de monde en dit du bien donc .... 

Sinon, oui, To Hell with The Lords Of Altamont est un "vieil" album de 2002 ... Mais il faut continuer à propager la bonne parole


----------



## KARL40 (7 Août 2007)

Sinon, en ce moment, le dernier Brant Bjork and the Bros "Somera Sol"






Un rock toujours groovy, l&#233;ger et a&#233;rien.
J'adore :rose:

Si vous voulez &#233;couter : http://www.myspace.com/brantbjorkandthebros


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Août 2007)

:love: :love: :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Août 2007)

Oui, je sais...:rose:  :rose:


----------



## Schillier21 (8 Août 2007)

Retour en douceur sur le fil apr&#232;s un bon moment d'abcence^^

pierpoljak:
[youtube]OXsjvyU2DmY[/youtube]


----------



## macarel (8 Août 2007)

Schillier21 a dit:


> Retour en douceur sur le fil aor&#232;s un bon moment d'abscence^^
> 
> pierpoljak:
> [youtube]OXsjvyU2DmY[/youtube]



Tr&#232;s bon retour, d&#232;s le d&#233;but le d&#233;cor est plant&#233; :love: Vive l'&#233;t&#233;


----------



## bompi (8 Août 2007)

Hier, pour me d&#233;tendre un peu d'une fatigante journ&#233;e de r&#233;unionite aig&#252;e, un peu de musique douce et diaphane (quoique pas toujours ) : *Edgar Var&#232;se* (Am&#233;riques, Arcana et le bioutifoul Density 21.5).

On ne peut pas consid&#233;rer que Var&#232;se est oubli&#233; ou m&#233;pris&#233; (de nos jours du moins) mais je trouve qu'on ne lui accorde la place qu'il m&#233;rite. On peut consid&#233;rer qu'il a tr&#232;s t&#244;t commenc&#233; d'inventer une musique avant m&#234;me d'avoir les instruments (&#233;lectroniques) pour la jouer, faisant avec ce qu'il avait sous la main. Son influence est diffuse et mal reconnue (enfin, je crois). Bref : c'est un v&#233;ritable pr&#233;curseur, comme peu de cr&#233;ateurs le sont.

Pr&#233;sentement, c'est plus r&#233;cent avec le DE9 Transitions de *Richie Hawtin* (remarquable et obs&#233;dant) puis un remix bien efficace de Kino de *Cabaret Voltaire*, par *Cabaret Voltaire*. De l'&#233;lectro pur jus (tchacapoum poum poum avec un go&#251;t certain pour le bruit et l'&#233;lectro-acoustique (insert de bandes chop&#233;es &#231;a et l&#224; &#224; la radio)). C'est l'&#233;poque ou CV va se d&#233;barrasser enfin de ces encombrants instruments &#224; cordes dont il ne jouaient qu'imparfaitement pour ne plus utiliser que des machines ... Ah ! la beaut&#233; des machines


----------



## fedo (8 Août 2007)

> Oui, je sais...



je crois qu'elle a été miss belgique.

Corinne Charby est un thème récurrent de 5 heures cinéma avec Rudy Léonet et Hugues Dayez sur Purefm (radio de service publique belge), émission podcastable.


----------



## Schillier21 (8 Août 2007)

Ces temps pour s'endormir et se réveiller (bien tard vu que je suis en vacances^^) j'écoute ça, le dernier album de Sonata Arctica: Unia
ils ont gardé le même style que j'adore chez eux
ils chantent toujours aussi bien avec de jolies dissonances quelques fois et une musique toujours rythmée.
Seule chanson de l'album que je n'aime pas: Under Your Tree, sorte de ballade trop tranquille à mon gout pour un cd sur lequel je ne m'attend pas à entendre ça. Mais le reste de l'album est superbe à mon humble avis.
dommage que je n'aie pas trouvé la version japonaise du cd, elle a des pistes bonus (bouhouhouhou)
In Black And White:
[youtube]Mv0v7id_N2M[/youtube]
désolé c'est pas le clip (pas encore), mais c'est la meilleur version pour la qualité sonore


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2007)

Schillier21 a dit:


> album de *Sonata Arctica: Unia*
> ils ont gard&#233; le m&#234;me style que j'adore chez eux
> ils chantent toujours aussi bien avec de jolies dissonances quelques fois et une musique toujours rythm&#233;e.


Ah ?

Moi, je l'ai trouv&#233; tr&#232;s en dessous - de toutes fa&#231;ons, je les trouve en baisse constante depuis le deuxi&#232;me album (qui, lui, est un vrai chef-d'oeuvre)
Mais, l&#224;, c'est pire encore que d'habitude.

Il y a un manque de coh&#233;rence effroyable dans les morceaux, il faut quinze &#233;coutes pour en retenir le moindre embryon de d&#233;but de m&#233;lodie, sur certains titres le chant ne va carr&#233;ment pas avec la musique, il y a m&#234;me une ballade genre "moi aussi je sais &#233;crire des chansons qu'on dirait du classique tellement je met de piano dedans" qui est compl&#232;tement grotesque et in&#233;coutable (le type qui a compos&#233; &#231;a n'a aucun sens de la composition, les instruments ne vont pas ensemble on a l'impression d'&#233;couter plusieurs disques en m&#234;me temps, c'est horrible !)

Sur leurs albums pr&#233;c&#233;dents, il y avait des morceaux pas forc&#233;ment simplistes mais imm&#233;diats : t'&#233;coutes une fois, t'as la t&#234;te et le pied qui battent la cadence, les poils des bras qui se herissent et &#224; la fin, tu reprends le refrain en choeur...
L&#224;, non.

Juste quelques morceaux moyens et une demi-douzaines de bouses pr&#233;tentieuses et vaines.

Bref, je suis d&#233;&#231;u.


----------



## Bassman (8 Août 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Ah ?
> 
> Moi, je l'ai trouv&#233; tr&#232;s en dessous - de toutes fa&#231;ons, je les trouve en baisse constante depuis le deuxi&#232;me album (qui, lui, est un vrai chef-d'oeuvre)
> Mais, l&#224;, c'est pire encore que d'habitude.
> ...



Je suis enti&#232;rement d'accord avec Ponk sur Sonata. Apr&#232;s des d&#233;buts tr&#232;s prometteurs, je trouve aussi que la qualit&#233; chute au fur et &#224; mesure.

L'avant dernier album (Recknocking Night), j'ai d&#233;ja eu du mal &#224; me la mettre en bouche, et l&#224;... Le dernier c'est bien simple, je ne l'ai m&#234;me pas achet&#233;. Ecout&#233; &#224; la feunak, il m'a trop d&#233;cu. Et pourtant je ne suis pas du genre a bouder un album d'un groupe que j'aime bien.

Et comme une d&#233;ception ne vient pas seule, leur concert sont de moins en moins bon, le chanteur n'arrivant plus du tout a assurer les chansons des albums pr&#233;c&#233;dents.


----------



## Schillier21 (8 Août 2007)

autrement ya Gotthard, groupe suisse de rock

Hush:
[youtube]gybZ5Qecx1c[/youtube]

sur Wiki

et leur site web

a noter qu'ils viennent de sortir un nouvel album et d'apr&#232;s les extraits qu'on peut &#233;couter sur leur site il a l'air pas mal


----------



## CouleurSud (8 Août 2007)

bompi a dit:


> Hier, pour me d&#233;tendre un peu d'une fatigante journ&#233;e de r&#233;unionite aig&#252;e, un peu de musique douce et diaphane (quoique pas toujours ) : *Edgar Var&#232;se* (Am&#233;riques, Arcana et le bioutifoul Density 21.5).
> 
> On ne peut pas consid&#233;rer que Var&#232;se est oubli&#233; ou m&#233;pris&#233; (de nos jours du moins) mais je trouve qu'on ne lui accorde la place qu'il m&#233;rite. On peut consid&#233;rer qu'il a tr&#232;s t&#244;t commenc&#233; d'inventer une musique avant m&#234;me d'avoir les instruments (&#233;lectroniques) pour la jouer, faisant avec ce qu'il avait sous la main. Son influence est diffuse et mal reconnue (enfin, je crois). Bref : c'est un v&#233;ritable pr&#233;curseur, comme peu de cr&#233;ateurs le sont.
> 
> Pr&#233;sentement, c'est plus r&#233;cent avec le DE9 Transitions de *Richie Hawtin* (remarquable et obs&#233;dant) puis un remix bien efficace de Kino de *Cabaret Voltaire*, par *Cabaret Voltaire*. De l'&#233;lectro pur jus (tchacapoum poum poum avec un go&#251;t certain pour le bruit et l'&#233;lectro-acoustique (insert de bandes chop&#233;es &#231;a et l&#224; &#224; la radio)). C'est l'&#233;poque ou CV va se d&#233;barrasser enfin de ces encombrants instruments &#224; cordes dont il ne jouaient qu'imparfaitement pour ne plus utiliser que des machines ... Ah ! la beaut&#233; des machines





Ce qu'il avait sous la main : percussions et ondes Martenot. 
Comme tu le dis, Var&#232;se est vraiment un pr&#233;curseur. Il ouvre des voies compl&#232;tement nouvelles en s'appuyant parfois m&#234;me sur la science contemporaine (l'influence des recherches d'Einstein dans la composition d'_Am&#233;riques)_. Il se place d'embl&#233;e &#224; l'&#233;cart de la muisque s&#233;rielle de son &#233;poque pour explorer de nouveaux territoires, de nouvelles mani&#232;res de traiter la mati&#232;re sonore. Au fond, c'est le rapport de l'esprit &#224; cette mati&#232;re qu'il transforme radicalement. Stockhausen, Berio, Xenakis n'auraient peut-&#234;tre pas pu d&#233;ployer leurs recherches sans son influence.

Pas plus que Richie Hawtin


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Août 2007)

C'est ma journée daube, profitez-en!!! :love:   

[YOUTUBE]JKqVx5DGViM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Schillier21 (8 Août 2007)

effectivement
c'est de la grosse daube
horrible
mais assez comique quand m&#234;me
surtout le petit qui se la p&#234;te avec sa grosse basse^^


----------



## SirG (8 Août 2007)

Toute ma jeunesse. :rateau:


----------



## gKatarn (8 Août 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> C'est ma journée daube, profitez-en!!! :love:


Le mot est faible :afraid:


----------



## ScubaARM (8 Août 2007)

Sortons de ce bourbier   pour tomber dans le .... trouble, Shamaya Otep (la chanteuse) est vraiment troublante, ce que je comprends des paroles est effrayant et me mets mal à l'aise:affraid: , heureusement je ne suis plus ado depuis belle lurette  quoique...:rose: 



​


----------



## jphg (8 Août 2007)

Yo, quelques découvertes électro récentes :

Live
*Cylob MP3 Tracks*
Dj sets + live sets + unreleased tracks + remixes + previously released tracks
Ça se passe ici

Podcasts
*Bleep43*
60 podcasts d'électro et de trucs variés : [le n°60 ->] Dopplereffekt, Urban tribe, Sonar base, Thomas Fehlmann, etc (y en a trop !)
+ des sessions spéciales comme celle-ci, le show n° 38 : The Darmstadt School

_(extrait : "In 1946 Wolfgang Steinicke created the Internationale Ferienkurse fÂr Neue Musik, a series of lectures devoted to the exploration of new music. Drawing upon the influence of the composers who had advanced the Serial technique, a new form of composition that had arisen in the 30's through works by Schoenberg and Webern, these lectures attracted leading contemporary musicians from all over the world, such as Cage, Stockhausen, Messiaen, Boulez, Babbitt, Varese and Ligeti.")_
Ça se passe là

Compile
*Kompakt Total 7*
Ça date déjà de 2006, mais pour ceux qui ont eu du retard comme moi
Oxia, Gui Boratto, Superpitcher, Kontrast, etc etc
Ça se passe là-dedans (woua ! on est déjà au Total 8 !) 

Enjoy!


----------



## jphg (8 Août 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> C'est ma journée daube, profitez-en!!!



Ouais ! j'adore ! et j'avais oublié
je me demande combien ça rapporte un mini-tube comme ça

Ben, tiens, on est pas loin de ça :

[YOUTUBE]4tndzibXJyE[/YOUTUBE]

mdr


----------



## Chang (9 Août 2007)

On m'a recemment fait decouvrir ce grand monsieur du peu-ra vendeen, MC Circulaire, avec aux choeurs la magnifique Lady Commandements ...

West Side !!!

[youtube]CluJNP9nNFE[/youtube]


----------



## Chang (9 Août 2007)

Et dans un style plus serieux et plus electronique, deux sorties chez ce superbe label qu'est Soul Jazz :






Entre Moroder, Krautrock, Italo Disco et Detroit techno, une superbe prod ... ICI






EP acid comme je les aime ... pas trop gras mais super entrainant, ca se pitch a +5 et on saute partout avec le son a fond dans le casque ... ICI

Plus besoin d'avoir une platine pour acquerir ces petites merveilles :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Août 2007)

Le tout premier Génésis qui comme tout le monde le sait ne s'est pas vendu car il avait été placé dans les chants religieux à cause de son titre...


----------



## jphg (9 Août 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Le tout premier G&#233;n&#233;sis qui comme tout le monde le sait ne s'est pas vendu car il avait &#233;t&#233; plac&#233; dans les chants religieux &#224; cause de son titre...



  naaaaan ?! j'ignorais&#8230;

&#231;a me rappelle un truc&#8230; 

[YOUTUBE]hlynf--lsxA[/YOUTUBE]
Spinal Tap et leur fameux album black, so pure selon le producteur, so depressing selon le chanteur. (et surtout, pas pratique &#224; d&#233;dicacer, cf video ci-dessous)

[YOUTUBE]yzkBowc1FGw[/YOUTUBE]


(Metallica aussi a commis un truc similaire on dirait&#8230


----------



## bompi (9 Août 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Le tout premier Génésis qui comme tout le monde le sait ne s'est pas vendu car il avait été placé dans les chants religieux à cause de son titre...


Mais est-on sûr que ce soit la seule raison ? Peut-être qu'il était nul, ce disque ... (ça arrive même aux meilleurs).

Ah ! les légendes et mythes de la pop ...


----------



## KARL40 (9 Août 2007)

Je me souviens qu'&#224; "l'&#233;poque" la pochette avait &#233;t&#233; un &#233;l&#233;ment d&#233;clencheur de l'achat de ce disque ... Le second album de Nick CAVE et de ses mauvaises graines ... 







C'est certain que la pochette version cd a nettement moins de gueule 


[YOUTUBE]jjXwOpHGM1s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## saharadust (9 Août 2007)

j'écoute beaucoup de métal et de métal symphonique. j'aime beaucoup le mélange entre le métal pur et dur et la musique classique, les voix death et le chant classique mezzo soprano, l'orchestre, les choeurs. J'aime ce qui a l'air grandiose, épique, ça me transporte.  Jpense tout particulièrement au groupe hollandais epica, qui a en plus pour atout des paroles toujours très réfléchies et intelligentes sur les croyances, la société...

sinon j'aime aussi le métal assez brut et énergique à la bullet for my valentine, avenged sevenfold, stone sour, slipknot...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (10 Août 2007)

saharadust a dit:


> sinon j'aime aussi le m&#233;tal assez brut et &#233;nergique &#224; la bullet for my valentine, avenged sevenfold, stone sour, slipknot...



Les commercial quoi 

Enfin bon ils sont tous commerciaux... A un niveau plus ou moins &#233;lev&#233;s   







saharadust a dit:


> j'&#233;coute beaucoup de m&#233;tal et de m&#233;tal symphonique. j'aime beaucoup le m&#233;lange entre le m&#233;tal pur et dur et la musique classique, les voix death et le chant classique mezzo soprano, l'orchestre, les choeurs. J'aime ce qui a l'air grandiose, &#233;pique, &#231;a me transporte.  Jpense tout particuli&#232;rement au groupe hollandais epica, qui a en plus pour atout des paroles toujours tr&#232;s r&#233;fl&#233;chies et intelligentes sur les croyances, la soci&#233;t&#233;...




Ouaip, dans les genre j'adore les 1er Tristania et les 1er Theatre of Tragedy (C'est devenu de la pop/techno )

Les chansons comme A Sequel Of Decay (Tristania), December Elegy(Tristania), ...A Distance There Is... (Theatre Of Tragedy)

Bon apr&#232;s y'a pas que &#231;a; 
 -Nightwish m&#234;me si apr&#232;s avoir &#233;cout&#233; le single Eva avec la nouvelle chanteuse on peut que regretter les excellents ancients albums (style Oceanborn ou Century Child), 
-Within Temptation le dernier album est carr&#233;ment sur la "voie" Evanescence et la musique bien dilu&#233;e avec une d&#233;marche qui se rapproche du groove pour vendre,
-Epica qui est excellent (m&#234;me si j'ai pas &#233;norm&#233;ment &#233;cout&#233; ce que j'ai &#233;cout&#233;, c'est du bon ^^),
-Delain, le groupe de l'ex-clavi&#233;riste de Within, qui est tr&#232;s bon mais est loin d'avoir la puissance d'un Widow's Weed (tristania) ou Mother Earth (within),
-After Forever qui est vraiment &#233;norme

Mais bon la encore y'a plein de groupes qui utilisent les m&#234;mes &#233;l&#233;ments sympho mais qui font pas parties de la branche appell&#233;e super simplement "Metal gothique &#224; chanteuse" ... Style Cradle of filth, plut&#244;t black metal (enfin... seulement dans les 1er albums ), Draconian (plut&#244;t doom), ou m&#234;me des groupes carr&#233;ment extr&#234;mes style Funeral (Doom assez... sp&#233;cial) ou m&#234;me Gorgoroth sur 1 ou 2 chansons (pourtant c'est bien un truc bourrin &#231;a  )

Mais c'est vrai que le classique reste la racine de toutes les musiques (en tout cas en Europe), et que &#231;a se ressent sur tout les genres de musique, et particuli&#232;rement sur le metal...


----------



## Chang (10 Août 2007)

> Mais c'est vrai que le classique reste la racine de toutes les musiques (en tout cas en Europe), et que ça se ressent sur tout les genres de musique, et particulièrement sur le metal...


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Août 2007)

Un album de 87 un peu calme du groupe de Jean-Jacques Burnell qui a longtemps &#233;t&#233; interdit de s&#233;jour dans la ville de Nice.


----------



## KARL40 (10 Août 2007)

Soirée tranquille ...
Un peu de dub avec ZENZILE et son album "Modus vivendi"


----------



## naas (10 Août 2007)

&#233;cout&#233; via le podcast 30 des inrocks, le groupe Fran&#231;ais mobill
une vid&#233;o dispo sur ze web :
[youtube]Z6b5ME1ERH8[/youtube]


je pr&#232;fere de loin le titre pr&#233;sent sur le podcast.
La ma&#238;trise technique est pr&#233;sente, les fronti&#232;res rock, techno machin ont &#233;t&#233; d&#233;pass&#233;es depuis longtemps par nos deux compagnons.
leur ma&#238;trise de la musique leur permet de d&#233;passer les arch&#233;types rassurants pour les cr&#233;ateur et lecteurs pour explorer des paysage sonores et nous proposer de les d&#233;couvrir.
A d&#233;couvrir


----------



## Anonyme (11 Août 2007)

KARL40 a dit:


> .... Nick CAVE et de ses mauvaises graines ...



:love: 

First Born ....   :king: 

Apr&#232;s on a eu le bonheur de Tender Prey et de son Jump of the Devil..... :love: 
..... et avant Kylie, mais apr&#232;s Wim il y eu &#233;galement ceci: [YOUTUBE]DrodaLzfi5s[/YOUTUBE] :style: 



Merci &#224; toi Karl40. Souvenirs.


----------



## tirhum (11 Août 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> C'est ma journée daube, profitez-en!!! :love:


Et ça, tu t'en souviens ?!.... 


 :rateau:


----------



## SirG (11 Août 2007)

Je l'ai vue il n'y pas tr&#232;s longtemps pour la tourn&#233;e RFM Party 80 et autant vous dire que l'&#226;ge la rend encore plus d&#233;sirable qu'&#224; l'&#233;poque.:love:


----------



## teo (11 Août 2007)

daFresh et un de ses podcast de juin, le dernier de la saison ? 

Mix June, week 05 - Special - Extra sized season finale set


Nocturne aquatique. A écouter dans la cale du Bateau-Phare ? Métallique, rond, chaud, vibrations. Inventaire. Ou au bord ? fond ? de la piscine ? A fond au bord de la piscine ? :rateau:


----------



## richard-deux (11 Août 2007)

En ce moment je fouille dans les vieux vinyles de mes parents et j'ai trouvé un album des _Beach Boys_.






Après j'attaque les _Small faces_ et les _Zombies_.


----------



## teo (11 Août 2007)

The Evens, The Evens


J'aime cet album, le d&#233;pouillement des voix, la rythmique &#233;tonnamment. Pourtant c'est un grand agit&#233; ce gar&#231;on  :love:





Qui a &#233;cout&#233; le suivant, Get Evens ?


----------



## ice.in.my.eyes (11 Août 2007)

j'&#233;coute  et je suis fan des CURE :rose: , depeche mode, noir d&#233;sir,joy division, David Bowie, Muse,les b&#233;rus  Dyonisos,Ana&#239;s,,Cocteau Twins,  Nirvana, Radiohead,Blur,R.E.M, Stupeflip, The Smashing Pumpkins,JTaedium Vitae, Siouxsie, PJ Harvey, Nina Hagen, The Sex Pistols, The Clash, ,No one is innocent,  Nirvana, Interpol,Rammstein,et plein dans ce style lol ma liste est trop exhaustive.

je viens d'avoir l'int&#233;grale des Doors et je passe &#231;a en boucle et siono je viens de d&#233;couvrir The Editors et &#231;a en jette pas mal : http://www.editorsofficial.co.uk/


----------



## KARL40 (11 Août 2007)

JOY DIVISION en mémoire de Tony WILSON ...


----------



## teo (11 Août 2007)

KARL40 a dit:


> JOY DIVISION en mémoire de Tony WILSON ...



 

A revoir dans cet excellent rockumentaire...


----------



## Pooley (11 Août 2007)

en ce moment les suki brownies, soften et almamegretta, petit groupe italien bien sympathique dont mon pere collectionne tous les albums depuis 6 ans...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Août 2007)

SirG a dit:


> Je l'ai vue il n'y pas très longtemps pour la tournée RFM Party 80 et autant vous dire que l'âge la rend encore plus désirable qu'à l'époque.:love:



Et ça t'étonne ? 


:rateau:


-----> [ ]


----------



## SirG (11 Août 2007)

Faites-vous votre propre idée (désolé pour la qualité, j'ai fait ça avec mon mobile).


----------



## ice.in.my.eyes (12 Août 2007)

teo a dit:


> A revoir dans cet excellent rockumentaire...


je le prends en note


----------



## Nobody (12 Août 2007)

SirG a dit:


> Je l'ai vue il n'y pas très longtemps pour la tournée RFM Party 80 et autant vous dire que l'âge la rend encore plus désirable qu'à l'époque.:love:



Tu veux dire qu'à l'époque tu étais trop jeune pour la désirer?


----------



## SirG (12 Août 2007)

On va dire ça.


----------



## Schillier21 (12 Août 2007)

Redécouvert sur ma bibliothèque iTunes...
Oublié depuis longtemps...

Matisyahu:
[youtube]8PVt4Yix02A[/youtube]

Comme vous l'aurez surement remarqué, il est rabbin.
Moi j'aime bien, ça change de la musique commerciale préfabriqué qu'on nous refile tout le temps


----------



## sonnyboy (12 Août 2007)

Et sinon, vos parents.... 

Ils savent que vous écoutez de la merde ??


----------



## Schillier21 (12 Août 2007)

Mon père écoute tout plein de cd que j'ai, et moi des groupes qu'il me fait découvrir^^

et c'est cool des fois^^

même souvent


----------



## chounim (13 Août 2007)

the klaxons > myths of the near futur


----------



## Schillier21 (13 Août 2007)

Mes acquisitions du jour:
Korn "Untitled"
Pierpoljak "je Blesserai Personne"


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Août 2007)

Schillier21 a dit:


> Pierpoljak "je Blesserai Personne"



Manquerait plus que ça, qu'en plus de faire chier avec de la musique de daube il blesse des gens en plus... :rateau:   :sleep:


----------



## Captain_X (13 Août 2007)

[YOUTUBE]KgZSnAkQc4c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Schillier21 (15 Août 2007)

Je viens de recevoir un cd de Wishbone Ash, je pense que beaucoup connaissent déjà, mais ça fait rien, c'est de la bonnne musique^^

Wishbone Ash - Blowin' Free
[youtube]9C9KhYYkx6c[/youtube]


----------



## Anonyme (15 Août 2007)

[YOUTUBE]4zUslYhReMY[/YOUTUBE]

*Daniel Ash*​


----------



## Schillier21 (15 Août 2007)

wormeyes a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]4zUslYhReMY[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> *Daniel Ash*​


C'est son fils???


----------



## Pooley (15 Août 2007)

*Red snapper
*
très bon groupe, j'ai un peu de mal à définir leur style par contre.

à écouter : keeping pigs together


----------



## Chang (15 Août 2007)

Pooley a dit:


> *Red snapper
> *
> très bon groupe, j'ai un peu de mal à définir leur style par contre.
> 
> à écouter : keeping pigs together



Oui, malheureusement ce groupe n'est plus ... j'ai decouvert via ce meme excellent CD ... je classfierai le genre par du trip hop ...


----------



## Pooley (15 Août 2007)

ouais quelque chose dans le genre...

visiblement ils ont d&#233;cid&#233; cet &#233;t&#233; de refaire un album, apres 6 ans d'arret


----------



## Chang (15 Août 2007)

> visiblement ils ont décidé cet été de refaire un album, apres 6 ans d'arret



Ca sera toujours plus rapide que Portishead


----------



## CouleurSud (15 Août 2007)

Pooley a dit:


> *Red snapper
> *
> tr&#232;s bon groupe, j'ai un peu de mal &#224; d&#233;finir leur style par contre.
> 
> &#224; &#233;couter : keeping pigs together



Excellent 

Ils me rappellent Soft Machine qui aurait enfin trouv&#233; une post&#233;rit&#233; 40 ans apr&#232;s. Notamment : m&#234;me jeu de basse "en avant", &#224; la fois m&#233;lodique et rythmique






Form&#233; en 1966 par Robert Wyatt (batterie), Mike Ratledge (claviers), Kevin Ayers (guitare), Daevid Allen (chant) et Hugh Hopper (basse),  Soft Machine est l'un des versants de la musique exp&#233;rimentale de l'&#233;poque (l'autre versant, c'est Pink Floyd). La diff&#233;rence : plus jazzy, plus d&#233;lirant, plus de d&#233;rision que les Floyd. Je les ai vu le m&#234;me soir au festival de Reading en 1969 : un point de mieux pour Soft Machine. Influences plus riches aussi : free jazz (Cecil Taylor, Ornette Coleman), musique contemporaine (Stockhausen, Berio), litt&#233;rature (Burroughs, d'o&#249; leur nom, gr&#226;ce &#224; Daevid Allen qui le connaissait)

_Third_ n'est peut-&#234;tre pas leur meilleur album (c'est plut&#244;t _The soft Machine_ ou _Soft Machine Volume Two_). Mais y figure une petite merveille : "Moon In June" chant&#233; par Wyatt (qui avait encore ses jambes). Ce morceau annonce l'in&#233;galable _Rock Bottom_ de Wyatt (1974) produit par Nick Mason (avec, entre autres, Fred Frith, Hugh hopper, Richard Sinclair)


----------



## macinside (15 Août 2007)

révisons nos classiques :


----------



## fedo (15 Août 2007)

ça me fait penser que j'ai vu hier dans une grande surface culturelle _the dark side of the moon_ à prix vert mais à un tarif indécent.

sinon j'aime beaucoup le dernier _Soledad Brothers_, _The Hardest Walk_






au rayon rock garage avec du saxo, mais avec un style particulier, ils se détâchent du lot sans problème.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Août 2007)

*JULIE ZENATTI - La boîte de Pandore*

Musique et paroles assez mainstream, des "ahahahaha" dans les aigus pour prouver qu'elle a de la voix assez énervants, un ensemble très formaté StarAc' (avec la balade, la chanson poignante, le morceau avec grosses guitares, un ou deux invités, un ou deux passages pour dire "moi aussi je suis une artiste, je fais des musiques originales"...)

Je devrais détester ça.

J'aime bien.
C'est agréable à écouter.


----------



## teo (16 Août 2007)

fedo a dit:


> ça me fait penser que j'ai vu hier dans une grande surface culturelle _the dark side of the moon_ à prix vert mais à un tarif indécent.
> ()


j'ai aussi vu ça et je boycotte. Ca fait des années que je veux les acheter et toujours des prix impossibles alors que les éditions vinyles/K7 ont été rentablisées avant que la mort de Lennon... Après certains labels pleurent la misère, je rigole bien haut et fort 


Strongarm Sessions, le podcast d'Elite Force, le numéro anniversaire des 5 ans, _Strongarm Sessions : 5th Anniversary Show_. Ces podcasts sont vraiment bons et là j'en prend pour deux heures avec pleins de bonnes choses dedans


----------



## la(n)guille (16 Août 2007)

sinon, &#231;a : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




c'est pas mal, c'est cool, et il y a une reprise d'un morceau de Ride tr&#232;s interressante... &#224; &#233;couter pendant qu'il fait beau et qu'on est en vacances....


----------



## Anonyme (16 Août 2007)

fedo a dit:


> ça me fait penser que j'ai vu hier dans une grande surface culturelle _the dark side of the moon_ à prix vert mais à un tarif indécent.



C'est bien sur cet album qu'il y a le titre Money ?


----------



## ScubaARM (16 Août 2007)

macinside a dit:


> révisons nos classiques :


 

Encore plus classique : http://thinkfloyd.free.fr/disco/atom.htm Atom Heart Mother, rien à voir avec le pink floyd commercial (quand bien même excellentissime).


----------



## FANREM (16 Août 2007)

Schillier21 a dit:


> Je viens de recevoir un cd de Wishbone Ash, je pense que beaucoup connaissent déjà, mais ça fait rien, c'est de la bonnne musique^^
> 
> Wishbone Ash - Blowin' Free
> [youtube]9C9KhYYkx6c[/youtube]


Ca m'étonnerait bien qu'il y en it beaucoup qui connaissent. En tout cas, s'il faut écouter quelque chose d'eux c'est un double album qui s'appelle "Live Dates" et qui a du être meilleur Cd de l'année pour Rock & Folk (de memoire, ca devait etre 73 mais ce n'est absolument pas sur)


----------



## CouleurSud (16 Août 2007)

FANREM a dit:


> Ca m'&#233;tonnerait bien qu'il y en it beaucoup qui connaissent. En tout cas, s'il faut &#233;couter quelque chose d'eux c'est un double album qui s'appelle "Live Dates" et qui a du &#234;tre meilleur Cd de l'ann&#233;e pour Rock & Folk (de memoire, ca devait etre 73 mais ce n'est absolument pas sur)



Mais si. Je me souviens de _Argus_ en 1973

Bon, en gros, &#231;a ressemblait, en verson british, &#224; Hot Tuna

C'est dire


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (16 Août 2007)

Je viens de me faire le concert en entier alors hop, je propose un bout aux amateurs...
Bon début de nuit....:love: 
[DM]3LR4toexsTFuw7xZX[/DM]


----------



## Anonyme (17 Août 2007)

:style:​


----------



## naas (17 Août 2007)

the cramps et ivy poison :style:

cette fille sur scene joue de la basse d'une mani&#232;re que ... rah trop dur &#224; expliquer


----------



## la(n)guille (17 Août 2007)

trop dur, en effet, tout trop dur, pendant, apr&#232;s...


----------



## Pooley (17 Août 2007)

pour les amateurs de musique plus qu'industrielle : Punish Yourself - gay boys in bondage

http://punishyourself.free.fr

hyper efficace au reveil


----------



## Schillier21 (17 Août 2007)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Mais si. Je me souviens de _Argus_ en 1973



Je l'ai aussi maintenant.
je l'importe en ce moment sur itunes


----------



## CouleurSud (17 Août 2007)

naas a dit:


> the cramps et ivy poison :style:
> 
> cette fille sur scene joue de la basse d'une mani&#232;re que ... rah trop dur &#224; expliquer



Je l'ai d&#233;j&#224; dit 

Elle met des grands coups de lattes &#224; tous les f&#226;cheux qui lui l&#232;chent les bottines


----------



## KARL40 (17 Août 2007)

GODSPEED YOU BLACK EMPEROR
"Slow riot for new zero Kanada"






Ca colle parfaitement avec mon humeur actuelle .....


----------



## sonnyboy (17 Août 2007)

*DE LA MERDE !!!!!*


----------



## yvos (17 Août 2007)

chacun sait que la merde &#231;a colle parfaitement, pas besoin de crier 


de mon c&#244;t&#233;, c'est Arnaud Michniak (fig.(  ) - ex Diabologum et Programme


----------



## sonnyboy (17 Août 2007)

Tu as besoin d'ajouter ta pierre à l'édifice hein !!!


----------



## naas (17 Août 2007)

toi d&#233;gage


----------



## sonnyboy (17 Août 2007)

naas a dit:


> toi dégage



Essaie toujours...       

ça ressemble vraiment à du foutage de gueule hein ???


----------



## naas (17 Août 2007)

nanhhhhhhh


----------



## sonnyboy (17 Août 2007)

Bon, &#231;a va, tu as l'air de bonne composition ce soir... je vais donc apporter une contribution, histoire de me faire fustiger &#224; mon tour...

Moi en ce moment j'&#233;coute beaucoup &#231;a :


----------



## Chang (17 Août 2007)

La derniere compil' Kompakt Total 8# me reconcilie as mal avec ce label ... De tres beles prod', un tres beau double CD


----------



## naas (17 Août 2007)

C'est différent de mon coté:
david tmx





 le hamster vs mémé en version acoustique

l'album commence par le fameux 4 degré 7, comptine au combien connue maintenant, scenete de la vie ordinaire d'amateurs de bière.

Il n'est plus besoin de présenter cumshot, un des titres phares de l'artiste français qui nous permet de mieux appréhender la langue de shakespeare, merci l'artiste.

suit une magnifique histoire d'un hamster, animal de compagnie de l'auteur, helas trois fois helas pour l'animal, mémé l'a choutté dans l'escalier, très triste    

après la mome edith, david s'essaye avec un certain succès je dois dire au difficile exercice de la chanson du légionnaire, loin de tomber dans l'eceuil de la pâle imitation, david trace son chemin et nous livre ici une magnifique interprétation oh combien personnelle du légionnaire zoophile

chapeau l'artiste
   


 :style:

*en libre chargement sur jamendo*
:king:​


----------



## Anonyme (17 Août 2007)

yvos a dit:


> chacun sait que la merde &#231;a colle parfaitement, pas besoin de crier
> 
> 
> de mon c&#244;t&#233;, c'est Arnaud Michniak (fig.(  ) - ex Diabologum et Programme



O Tooulouse !!!






un OVNI


----------



## macarel (18 Août 2007)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Bon, ça va, tu as l'air de bonne composition ce soir... je vais donc apporter une contribution, histoire de me faire fustiger à mon tour...
> 
> Moi en ce moment j'écoute beaucoup ça :



C'est fou, il suffit que je m'absente une semaine pour qu'on parle de la bonne musique, (Maceo Parker, Soft Machine (je préfère effectivement les deux premiers), Wishbone Ash avec Argus, Pink Floyd (pour "les classiques" j'aurais préféré Umma Gumma ou "A saurceful of Secrets" quand-même). Continuez comme ça, je repartirai pour une semaine


----------



## CouleurSud (18 Août 2007)

_The Piper At The Gates Of Dawn


_(salut macarel )


----------



## Nobody (18 Août 2007)

Après avoir détruit le Jeff Beck Group sur un coup de tête, Beck, qui caressait depuis longtemps le rêve de jouer avec Tim Bogert et Carmine Appice, donna naissance à BBA (Beck Bogert Appice) sur un coup de fil décisif, les deux comparses commençant à en avoir assez du hard rock dément de Cactus qui les épuisait véritablement. BBA: l'association Beck-Bogert-Appice, si longtemps latente, le supergroupe type. Ils testèrent plusieurs formules durant l'année '72 puis finalement restèrent entre eux, en trio. Beck mis à profit les temps morts pour continuer son éducation de soul music en enregistrant avec Stevie Wonder "The Talking Book", l'un des plus beaux albums de ce dernier. En fait, il s'agissait d'un marché: Beck jouait pour Wonder et Little Stevie lui donnait en échange une chanson, "Superstition", en exclusivité. Mais Wonder ne tint pas parole et sortit "Superstition" avant que Beck n'ait eu le temps de l'enregistrer avec BBA.

L'association Beck-Bogert-Appice fut aussi explosive qu'éphémère: une année de vie. Un disque studio, un disque live, une série de concerts fracassants. BBA poursuivit dans une voie nettement soul, car Bogert et Appice étaient eux aussi portés sur ce genre et avaient développé de nombreux éléments de gospel dans le vieux Vanilla Fudge. Mais le tout était sérieusement pimenté de hard rock, si bien que BBA créa une sorte de musique, bâtarde à jamais, mais bougrement excitante, que l'on aurait pu appeler le hard white soul music (dixit Hervé Picart).

Une telle rencontre de seigneurs ne pouvait que déboucher sur des frictions et BBA s'écrasa en '73, Beck étant alors attiré par la musique développée par Mac Laughlin et le Mahavishnu Orchestra pour opérer un nouveau virage musical vers le jazz rock cette fois.


----------



## FANREM (18 Août 2007)

A l'époque j'étais tout jeune, et je me souviens que BBA devaient jouer au theatre du Chatelet. Comme d'habitude, on n'avait aucun billet, mais à l'époque, on pouvait rentrer en forcant le passage, car les controles de sécurité n'étaient pas ce qu'ils sont maintenant. Donc, je me retrouve dans la salle (tres belle d'ailleurs), et en 1ère partie joue un groupe francais qui devait etre Triangle, je crois. J'étais placé de plus dans les tous premiers rangs, au top quoi. Il y a eu plein de problemes techniques avec l'électricité ce soir là, et les roadies interveniaient sans arrêt. Au bout du set, on a attendu - un très long moment - les stars qui ne sont jamais venues, et l'organisateur a expliqué qu'il y avait un gros problème, et qu'ils risquaient même de finir électrocutés. Grosse bronca dans la salle, les canettes ont volé, i y avait des excités tout autour, et ca dégénérait pas mal...  Comme j'ai toujours été hostile à la violence, j'ai quitté la salle rapidement, et je ne me rappelle plus ce qui s'est passé ensuite. Un de mes premiers souvenirs. Merci Nobody de ma rappeler ces années


----------



## teo (18 Août 2007)

Ambiance de milieu de journ&#233;e

*Kasabian*, _Empire_ (Shoot the runner   )

*Stupeflip*, _Stup Religion_ (Argent   ) 

*Mina* (avec Alberto Lupo), _Paroles_ :love: 

[YOUTUBE]wRZVsptlYPU[/YOUTUBE]

et en balade cette apr&#232;s-midi, je d&#233;gusterai le friskyPodcast 084 avec Murat Uncuoglu (dj du label stambouliote Technical Rotation, d&#233;j&#224; pr&#233;sent dans le podcast 59) sur mon ipod. Un podcast est d'ailleurs dispo sur son site, pas encore test&#233;.

_Le #84 commence avec le sample de la phrase de Ricky Lee Jones dans Little Fluffy Clouds de The Orb :love:_



			
				Ricky Lee Jones a dit:
			
		

> "They went on forever &#8211; They - When I - We lived in Arizona, and the skies always had little fluffy clouds in 'em, and they were long, clear, and there were lots of stars, at night. And when it would rain, they would all turn - They were beautiful, the most beautiful skies as a matter of fact. Um, the sunsets were purple and red and yellow and on fire, and the clouds would catch the colors everywhere. That's uh, neat cause I used to look at them all the time, when I was little. You don't see that. You might still see it in the desert."


----------



## ice.in.my.eyes (18 Août 2007)

teo a dit:


> *Stupeflip*, _Stup Religion_ (Argent   )



bon groupe ça très esprit Bérus


----------



## richard-deux (18 Août 2007)

Je viens de découvrir une chanteuse à la voix suave.
C'est une chanson qui passe à la radio et dont je n'étais pas trop fan, mais alors l'album _Back To Black_ de *Amy Winehouse* est vraiment extraordinaire.  

http://www.myspace.com/amywinehouse

[YOUTUBE]LD5sahXoj0U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ice.in.my.eyes (18 Août 2007)

j'ai cru entendre qu'elle ferai la BO du prochain James Bond


----------



## SirG (18 Août 2007)

A mi-chemin entre Oomph! et Nine Inch Nails.

[YOUTUBE]0fxZg1n7ZxY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## FANREM (18 Août 2007)

richarddeux a dit:


> ]Amy Winehouse[/B] est vraiment extraordinaire.


Tu as raison, elle n'est pas ordinaire. Elle vient d'annuler la totalit&#233; de ses concerts au motif d'&#233;puisement, mais en r&#233;alit&#233;, elle a abus&#233; anormalement de cocktails alcool / substances hallucinog&#232;nes, et manifestement ca ne lui r&#233;ussit pas. 
Remarque que musicalement - et ceci d'une maniere generale - , c'est plutot le signe d'un niveau artistique &#233;lev&#233; 
http://www.planete-vip.com/stars_usa/355-amy-winehouse-hospitalisee-pour-epuisement-ou-overdose-de-drogues.html


----------



## macinside (19 Août 2007)

ça :






avant ça :






le tout en live ça arrache et ça fait du bon bruit :love:


----------



## IceandFire (19 Août 2007)

Cure in orange......in...... :  DVD...:style:    :love:


----------



## fedo (19 Août 2007)

macinside a dit:


> le tout en live ça arrache et ça fait du bon bruit :love:



ah oui Mackie les Suprêmes Dindes ça déchire et c'est trop marrant en plus.


----------



## jphg (20 Août 2007)

teo a dit:


> *Mina* (avec Alberto Lupo), _Paroles_ :love: ]



paroles :love: +1

un twist ?
[YOUTUBE]AYw2nCI4_KI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Schillier21 (20 Août 2007)

paroles de la chanson: -684728,23!!!
c'est toujours la m&#234;me syllabe r&#233;p&#233;t&#233;e encore et encore, et encore pour le refrain!!!!!!

tu as mis cette vid&#233;o pour la fille ou pour le tutorial??
parce qu'un tutorial en fran&#231;ais serait le bienvenu, vu qu'elle parle tout le temps^^


----------



## jphg (20 Août 2007)

Dans une recherche de la musique des Oiseaux petits et grands de Pasolini (Uccellacci e uccellini), voici déjà le générique chanté. Royal. J'en frissonne encore.

[YOUTUBE]237CM6RZTdE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## jphg (20 Août 2007)

Vous connaissez le Lambrett twist ?

[YOUTUBE]RrcBQm-A1q0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ed_the_Head (20 Août 2007)

On se croirait de plus en plus dans "Kelle music regardez-vous donc?"


----------



## KARL40 (20 Août 2007)

Et oui .... Les gens achètent d'ENORMES télés et de toutes petites chaînes pour écouter de la musique (c'était l'inverse il y a quelques dizaines d'années en arrière)  
L'image prime sur tout .....

M'en vais écouter un p'tit BURNING HEADS en attendant le second volume de leur escapade "reggae-rock" prévu pour septembre :rateau:


----------



## teo (20 Août 2007)

Kill Your TV ​
*SuperReady Fragment&#233;*, &#231;a va avec le temps, et ma veste a des couettes...


​


----------



## CouleurSud (20 Août 2007)

teo a dit:


> Kill Your TV ​
> *SuperReady Fragment&#233;*, &#231;a va avec le temps, et ma veste a des couettes...
> 
> 
> ​



T'es incorrigible,  teo  

Moi, sans les couettes, &#231;a le fait

Merci de me l'avoir fait d&#233;couvrir


----------



## sonnyboy (20 Août 2007)

chatte...

j'savais pas quoi dire...


----------



## sonnyboy (20 Août 2007)

Mais dites donc... (poings sur les hanches...)

ça s'rait pas un p'tit peu de la merde tout ça ??   

Va falloir vous laisser pousser les burnes un peu...

Ecoutez plutot ça :


----------



## CouleurSud (20 Août 2007)

sonnyboy a dit:


> chatte...
> 
> j'savais pas quoi dire...



M'&#233;tonne de toi, &#231;a


----------



## Grug (20 Août 2007)




----------



## jphg (21 Août 2007)

Ulrich Schnauss (myspace, lastfm, iTS uk)
album Goodbye

style : electronica ambient (peut parfois faire penser à Enya ! genre le titre 3, Stars, d'ailleurs présent dans l'excellent Show55 de l'excellent podcast de Bleep43)


----------



## Anonyme (21 Août 2007)

:style:​


----------



## Sindanárië (21 Août 2007)




----------



## la(n)guille (21 Août 2007)

eh beh, j'ai offert &#231;a &#224; mon beauf' pour son annif, donc je le lui ai ripp&#233; instantan&#233;ment, et franchement, c'est pas mal... on peut pas dire que le type aime les fioritures inutiles, donc c'est sobre... tr&#232;s bon!


----------



## teo (21 Août 2007)

Clin d'il à ice&fire _(hey Sebastian )_ et aux amateurs de pop 


Belle and Sebastian, *The Life Pursuit*

pour leur son, leur entrain, leurs pochettes...


----------



## jphg (21 Août 2007)

la(n)guille a dit:


> eh beh, j'ai offert ça à mon beauf' pour son annif, donc je le lui ai rippé instantanément, et franchement, c'est pas mal... on peut pas dire que le type aime les fioritures inutiles, donc c'est sobre... très bon!



c quoi comme genre ?


----------



## rezba (21 Août 2007)

on va dire : underground dance music


----------



## la(n)guille (21 Août 2007)

ou deeptechminimale... mais bon  ,les genres, en gros, je m'en fous, j'ai tendance &#224; croire qu'il y a du bon... et du moins bon... 

je dis &#231;a pour pas choquer, en r&#233;alit&#233; je pense qu'il y a surtout du mauvais, mais comme j'aime les gens, je le dis pas trop...


----------



## Pooley (21 Août 2007)

Girls in Hawaii

à écouter : Bees and butterflies

une perle


----------



## Luc G (21 Août 2007)

Y a Woodstock qui passe sur Arte  Alors pour les gamins, jetez un oeil 
(et pour TheBig, je suppose qu'il jettera une petite larme  )


----------



## Schillier21 (21 Août 2007)

merci de l'info^^
je vais tout de suite regarder &#231;a avec mon p&#232;re


----------



## mademoisellecha (21 Août 2007)

_*With a little help from my friends*_  par Joe Cocker en 69 &#224; Woodstock :love::love:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Août 2007)

:style:​


----------



## maousse (22 Août 2007)




----------



## fedo (22 Août 2007)

celui n'est pas trop mal non plus et surtout le titre _think locally, **** globaly_.
dans le genre tzigane, folk slave punk.


----------



## teo (22 Août 2007)

la(n)guille a dit:


> ou deeptechminimale... mais bon  ,les genres, en gros, je m'en fous, j'ai tendance à croire qu'il y a du bon... et du moins bon...
> (...)



à propos de ces classifications parfois étranges, connaitriez-vous un site proposant une généalogie historique et linéaire des musiques électroniques mêlant l'évolution par genre et par noms d'artistes, avec ou sans rapport avec d'autres genres de musique ? (éventuellement comme ce que propose Iskhur ci-dessous mais en plus "large")

quelques pistes trouvées ça et là
Iskhur
Obsolete
phinnWeb
divers wiki

Etant donné que ce n'est pas le sujet direct, je laisse aux modérateurs de voir s'il me faudrait ouvrir un fil particulier. Merci de rester sobre si vous donnez des liens: pas d'images, sons, etc.

Un petit souvenir bien agréable, avec le single _Carbon kid_ de Alpinestars et Brian Molko en featuring.


----------



## jphg (22 Août 2007)

teo a dit:


> quelques pistes trouvées ça et là



top !
Pour l'histoire de l'Amen Break et son utilisation dans la jungle, on écoutera ce docu, en anglais, (avec le son original et des exemples du sample utilisé) par Nate Harrison.


----------



## rezba (22 Août 2007)

un bon point de d&#233;part pour moi :
n&#233;osph&#232;res
(je t'accorde qu'ils sont plus pointus sur mes rythmes de pr&#233;dilection que sur d'autres champs, mais l'indus et le minimalisme contemporain sont &#224; la base de la techno de D&#233;troit, qui est &#224; la base de tout, hormis les d&#233;g&#233;n&#233;rescences europ&#233;enes post-Georgio Moroder... )
Mais en dehors des sites, y'a, sur papier, le bon bouquin de Kyrou : "Techno Rebelle : un si&#232;cle de musique &#233;lectronique".


Bises &#224; l'&#339;il.
:love:


----------



## KARL40 (22 Août 2007)

Les rockeux australiens de RADIO BIRDMAN avec une compil de nos amis de SUB POP






Pour ceux qui veulent écouter quelques notes.


----------



## da capo (23 Août 2007)

quel âge avais-je ? 5 ou 6 ans.

Lucio Dalla, auteur et compositeur italien réalisait un album contenant des chansons considérées pour nombre d'entre elles comme les plus réussies de sa carrière naissante.

Un 45 tours ne cessait de tourner et retourner sur le tourne disque familial. Acheté par une mes soeurs, il m'a imprégné à tel point que hier soir en visitant le site deezer.com je me suis haté d'aller vérifier s'il était disponible. Et oh bonne surprise !

_Il fiume e la citta_

Je ne sais pas où j'ai pu ranger ce 45 tours, donc pas d'image de pochette (pas sur internet).

Mais qu'est-ce qu'il avait de si spécial ce morceau ? En fait, il entremêlait les pistes normales et ces mêmes pistes à l'envers.

Et encore aujourd'hui, je trouve ça tellement réussi !


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Août 2007)

starmac a dit:


> _Il fiume e la citta_


 
Ce titre a été repris et adapté au Français par Docquèville, en 63, "fume c'est du belge" a été un joli succés d'estime pour le doc...


----------



## da capo (23 Août 2007)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Ce titre a été repris et adapté au Français par Docquèville, en 63, "fume c'est du belge" a été un joli succés d'estime pour le doc...



Play again, sonny : il est sorti au début des années 70.

Allez, une deuxième chance ?


----------



## SirG (23 Août 2007)

Un album sorti en 1970. T'es vieux dis donc. 

Le tracklisting

```
ANNO: 1970
TITOLO: TERRA DI GAIBOLA

1 Il fiume e la citta
2 Orfeo Bianco
3 Dolce Susanna
4 Abcdefg
5 Stars fell on alabama
6 Fumetto
7 Sylvie
8. Africa
9 Non sono matto o la capra Elisabetta
10 K.O.
11 Occhi di ragazza
12 Il mio fiore nero
```

Un lien vers sa discographie.


----------



## monvilain (23 Août 2007)

Roots manuva...


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Août 2007)

Songs Of Faith and Devotion, mais en Live.

Un bonheur je vous dis... :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Schillier21 (23 Août 2007)

un petit coup de vieux rock n' roll

Shocking Blue


----------



## jphg (23 Août 2007)

Schillier21 a dit:


> un petit coup de vieux rock n' roll



Yeah !!! Go Go Go !!!!

[YOUTUBE]U2DBcbZc3ck[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Schillier21 (23 Août 2007)

je sais pas si vous avez remarqu&#233; mais maintenant dans pub pour v&#233;nus (c'est le titre de la chanson) de gile***, ils n'y a plus l'originale, mais un remix qui se veut plus mode et techno mais qui est une grosse mer** !!!!
sacril&#232;ge!!!!!
d&#233;truire une musique comme &#231;a en la remixant de fa&#231;on atroce!!


----------



## jphg (23 Août 2007)

tomb&#233; l&#224;-dessus apr&#232;s Venus (??), Propaganda // puis redirection vers un souvenir, Act (la fille, c'est Claudia Brucken) _(cliquez sur les images pour lancer les vid&#233;os)_


----------



## Sindanárië (23 Août 2007)

*
Acid-Rap-Jazz* 

*"Hand on the Torch"* : Album excellent de *US3*
avec notament le morceau *"Tukka Yoot's Riddim"* qui est une impro sur un morceau de *Grant Green* nommé *"Sookie-Sookie" :style:*


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Août 2007)

jphg a dit:


> tombé là-dessus après Venus (??), Propaganda // puis redirection vers un souvenir, Act (la fille, c'est Claudia Brucken) _(cliquez sur les images pour lancer les vidéos)_




:love: :love: :love:


----------



## clampin (23 Août 2007)

Ce que j'&#233;coute... il vous suffit d'aller sur ma page last.fm.

http://www.lastfm.fr/user/clampin/playlist/


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Août 2007)

starmac a dit:


> Play again, sonny : il est sorti au début des années 70.
> 
> Allez, une deuxième chance ?


 
Non, mais la date de sortie de ton truc, je m'en tape... z'aviez bien compris que je m'en tapais non ???

Faut tout expliquer... ça craint...:mouais:


----------



## clochelune (23 Août 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Songs Of Faith and Devotion, mais en Live.
> 
> Un bonheur je vous dis... :love: :love: :love: :love:



ah, &#231;a me rappelle des souvenirs &#231;a ;-)
en ce moment, j'&#233;coute des po&#232;mes de Ren&#233; Guy Cadou...


----------



## CouleurSud (23 Août 2007)

L'_Adagio pour cordes_ de Samuel Barber, interprété par Charles Munch


----------



## clochelune (23 Août 2007)

CouleurSud a dit:


> "La peau humaine sépare le monde en deux espaces : côté couleurs, côté douleur" (Paul Valery)




très belle citation, glissant bien sur ta couleur poétique, merci à toi!


----------



## SirG (23 Août 2007)

Je préfère cette version par William Orbit.

[YOUTUBE]UMtmomHeXvA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## rezba (23 Août 2007)

Je profite d'&#234;tre tout seul au boulot.
C'est pas ce que je pr&#233;f&#232;re chez Glass, mais &#231;a change les id&#233;es.





_
D'ailleurs si quelqu'un pouvait me faire &#233;couter le remix de ce Heroes par Aphex Twin, j'en serais tout reconnaissant..._


----------



## FANREM (23 Août 2007)

Bat for Lashes : Fur and gold
De la pop acidul&#233;e (pop f&#233;minine style Bjork tout de m&#234;me). C'est un peu la coqueluche du moment, je l'ai achet&#233; sur les conseils d'un copain, sans que ca m'emballe particuli&#232;rement. On verra apr&#232;s plus de passages






Bad Religion : New maps of hell
Achet&#233; le jour de sa sortie, je suis un inconditionnel du groupe - je n'ai pas leurs 20 albums, mais je doit bien en avoir plus d'une douzaine -, mais pour le moment, je le trouve moins bon que le pr&#233;c&#233;dent opus, en particulier parce que  le niveau de la voix est largement en retrait de l'accompagnement (qui ne fait pas dans la dentelle, c'est pro), et je trouve que depuis que Brian Baker a rejoint le groupe, il sonne avec une certaine perfection. La version Dvd Live at the Palladium en donne un excellent exemple, un Dvd live a poss&#233;der absolument


----------



## CouleurSud (23 Août 2007)

SirG a dit:


> Je préfère cette version par William Orbit.
> 
> [youtube]UMtmomHeXvA[/youtube]



Je la connais. Effectivement, elle est de bonne facture.

Mais ce n'est pas vraiment comparable.


----------



## rezba (23 Août 2007)

rezba a dit:


> _
> D'ailleurs si quelqu'un pouvait me faire écouter le remix de ce Heroes par Aphex Twin, j'en serais tout reconnaissant..._




Pas trouvé. Mais j'ai mis la main sur la réciproque : une reprise de icct Hedral d'Aphex Twin par Glass. Utilisée ici pour illustrer le travail de Mark Rothko.


[YOUTUBE]8xrHHn5TR4E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Captain_X (23 Août 2007)

elle est super nulle cette reprise

mieux vaut &#233;couter the LOW SYMPHONY de Philipp Glass, ou de la version symphonique d'Heroes


----------



## rezba (23 Août 2007)

C'est &#231;a la cover d'aphex twin ?
Je pr&#233;f&#232;re l'inverse.


----------



## Captain_X (23 Août 2007)

ha mais je l'avais dit elle est super nulle... c'est rien qu'en t'&#233;coute les covers Moby, c'est vraiment du foutage de gueule.


----------



## Pharmacos (23 Août 2007)

Voila je viens d'acheter le CD de Renan Luce et ma foi c'est pas mal, j'aime bien.....


Pas cher (14) et bien sympa 

@++


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Août 2007)

AAAArghhhh, j'avais oublié comme c'est fabuleux... :love: :love: :love:


----------



## jphg (23 Août 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> AAAArghhhh, j'avais oublié comme c'est fabuleux... :love: :love: :love:



je veux bien les enceintes de la pochette


----------



## CouleurSud (24 Août 2007)

Remontée aux sources de la musique électronique


----------



## Schillier21 (24 Août 2007)

Crosby Stills Nash & Young
ils ne sont plus aussi jeunes qu'à Woodstock (fallait regarder arte l'autre soir) mais sont toujours vivants.






mais là j'ai une question à poser aux connaisseurs ( je n'en fait pas parti):
Est-ce que Young a aussi joué à Woodstock?? 
Il me semble que non mais sur wikipédia (mauvaise source je sais) ils mettent qu'il était aussi à woodstock


----------



## silvio (24 Août 2007)

Schillier21 a dit:


> Crosby Stills Nash & Young
> ils ne sont plus aussi jeunes qu'à Woodstock (fallait regarder arte l'autre soir) mais sont toujours vivants.
> 
> 
> ...


ça dépend : qui a joué ? Crosby Stills & Nash ou Crosby Stills Nash & Young ?


----------



## Schillier21 (24 Août 2007)

ben justement c'est la question que je me pose
pour moi il n'y avait pas Young
mais j'aimerai bien qu'on me le confirme


----------



## jphg (24 Août 2007)

Pontani sisters, Los Straightjackets-Tempest (in Psycho Beach Party), Tabarnacos surfers, Beach Blanket Bingo, Hawaii Samurai (mp3 ici), et un scooby doo pour finir&#8230;
_(on clique sur les images)
_


----------



## silvio (24 Août 2007)

Schillier21 a dit:


> ben justement c'est la question que je me pose
> pour moi il n'y avait pas Young
> mais j'aimerai bien qu'on me le confirme



Bon alors c'était Crosby Stills & Nash


----------



## Schillier21 (24 Août 2007)

merci!!

a part &#231;a il &#233;tait trop bien ce documentaire sur arte


----------



## silvio (24 Août 2007)

Schillier21 a dit:


> merci!!
> 
> a part ça il était trop bien ce documentaire sur arte



:rateau:
Bon Google est ton ami : [SIZE=-1]
"La prestation à *Woodstock* forge un peu plus leur gloire (mais *Neil Young* seul refuse d'y être filmé : "Je suis ici pour faire de la musique, pas du cinéma. *..."

*[/SIZE]


----------



## Captain_X (24 Août 2007)

et j'ajoute : 

"Le chanteur canadien Neil Young ex-Buffalo Springfield a rejoint le groupe apr&#232;s le premier album de CSN, qui s&#8217;est alors appel&#233; Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young (ou CSN & Y en abr&#233;g&#233. Il s&#8217;est notamment illustr&#233; dans cette formation au Festival de Woodstock."


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2007)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Voila je viens d'acheter le CD de Renan Luce et ma foi c'est pas mal, j'aime bien.....
> 
> 
> Pas cher (14&#8364 et bien sympa
> ...


J'ai lu ton commentair'
sur c'cd ordinaire
abonn&#233; par erreur,
&#224; ce fil d'auditeur,

avatar blanc et bleu,
le pharmacien du lieu
j'aurais d&#251;, c'commentair'
ne pas le lire peut-&#234;tre

Mais moi j'suis un posteur
qui aime bien ce genre de jeu,
transformer, quelle horreur !
de chouettes chansons en truc de tueur...




Mais, &#224; part celle l&#224; que j'adore, j'ai trouv&#233; l'album assez plat.



(d&#233;sol&#233; de vous interrompre, les woodstockiens)


----------



## CouleurSud (24 Août 2007)

Neil Young était bien à Woodstock avec CS&N. 

Sur le fond, ce n'est pas mon truc. On peut difficilement écouter MC5 et CSN&Y.

Je les préfère au sein de leurs groupes "primitifs" : Nash avec les Hollies, Crosby avec les Byrds (qui ont fini par le virer), Stills et Young avec Buffalo Springfield.

Et, bien sûr, Neil young : _Harvest_


----------



## Pharmacos (24 Août 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> J'ai lu ton commentair'
> sur c'cd ordinaire
> abonné par erreur,
> à ce fil d'auditeur,
> ...



mouarf tu n'as qu'à lui proposer ta chanson !

moi je trouve ça sympa après c'est pas non plus l'artiste de l'année....


----------



## richard-deux (24 Août 2007)

Captain_X a dit:


> elle est super nulle cette reprise
> 
> mieux vaut &#233;couter the LOW SYMPHONY de Philipp Glass, ou de la version symphonique d'Heroes



Puisque tu parles de cover, la version Glass est meilleure que celle de David Guetta. :afraid: :casse:


----------



## rezba (24 Août 2007)

Globalement, c'est une loi g&#233;n&#233;rale, que tu &#233;nonces l&#224; : toute autre version a tendance &#224; &#234;tre meilleure que celle de Guetta.


----------



## SirG (24 Août 2007)

Le live au Parc des Princes du 30/06/07. :love:


----------



## rezba (24 Août 2007)

silvio a dit:


> :rateau:
> Bon Google est ton ami : [SIZE=-1]
> "La prestation à *Woodstock* forge un peu plus leur gloire (mais *Neil Young* seul refuse d'y être filmé : "Je suis ici pour faire de la musique, pas du cinéma. *..."
> 
> *[/SIZE]




Quelques années plus tard, il avait changé son fusil d'épaule. Ça donne The Year Of The Horse, par Jim Jarmush.


----------



## CouleurSud (24 Août 2007)

rezba a dit:


> Globalement, c'est une loi générale, que tu énonces là : toute autre version a tendance à être meilleure que celle de Guetta.



Tendance seulement ?


----------



## Captain_X (24 Août 2007)

sur la couverture du CD audio de cet excellent album de Neil Young & Crazy Horse... ils posent avec Bocuse (Paul et Raymonde). Concert enregistr&#233; &#224; LYon en 1996


----------



## Captain_X (24 Août 2007)

richarddeux a dit:


> Puisque tu parles de cover, la version Glass est meilleure que celle de David Guetta. :afraid: :casse:



je connais que ceux qui joue de la musique y'a d&#233;j&#224; bien assez &#224; faire s'en s'enticher de branleurs.

C'est surtout l&#224; qu'on voit que la coke bowie est bien meilleurs que celle tu tropezien path&#233;tique


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2007)

En parlant de Neil Young,  je vais tenter de remettre la main sur l'excellente bande-son de Dead Man.


----------



## rezba (24 Août 2007)

Captain_X a dit:


> sur la couverture du CD audio de cet excellent album de Neil Young & Crazy Horse... ils posent avec Bocuse (Paul et Raymonde). Concert enregistré à LYon en 1996



Ah ouais ? Dans la jaquette ? J'ai jamais fait gaffe. C'est le concert de Lyon qui est enregistré ? Dans le film, la plupart des images viennent du concert dans le théâtre antique d'Orange.


----------



## Nobody (24 Août 2007)

Schillier21 a dit:


> mais là j'ai une question à poser aux connaisseurs ( je n'en fait pas parti):
> Est-ce que Young a aussi joué à Woodstock??



Sur ma K7 audio (1971:love de Woodstock Two, il est indiqué "Crosby, Stills, Nash and Young".
Dont acte. 

Ceci dit, Neil Young n'a pas joué sur tous les morceaux interprétés par Crosby, Stills et Nash à Woodstock. Voir ici pour la discographie du festival.


----------



## Berthold (24 Août 2007)

Que personne ne rigole : j'adore &#231;a (la musique de Tri Yann, pas qu'on se foute de moi) :







Et je me ferai _An heol a zo glaz_ dans la foul&#233;e, na.


----------



## Pharmacos (24 Août 2007)

Ben non moi aussi j'aime bien tri yann


----------



## Captain_X (24 Août 2007)

rezba a dit:


> Ah ouais ? Dans la jaquette ? J'ai jamais fait gaffe. C'est le concert de Lyon qui est enregistré ? Dans le film, la plupart des images viennent du concert dans le théâtre antique d'Orange.



il suffit d'ouvrir la CD et hop coté gauche Bocuse...
il me semble que ca provient de Lyon, mais les indications sur le CD sont inexsitantes hormis LYON 1996 (mais en y reflechissant bien c'est peut être juste la photo de bocuse qui est daté)


----------



## Picouto (24 Août 2007)

CouleurSud a dit:


> ...Et, bien sûr, Neil young : _Harvest_


Je lui préfère "After the gold rush", plus... moins... enfin je préfère quoi.


----------



## Captain_X (24 Août 2007)

le probl&#232;me avec Young c'est qu'il a ENORMEMENT de bons albums... contrairement &#224; beaucoup d'autre... du reste CSN n'est jamais aussi bon et interressant qu'avec Young


----------



## Picouto (24 Août 2007)

J'en ai déjà parlé ici ou dans une version antérieure du fil, mais je me répète (c'est l'age qu'il y paraît !).

Son album "Mirror Ball" est énorme, en particulier pour l'utilisation qu'il fait des Pearl Jam et plus spécialement de Mike McCready (le lead guitar des sus-cités)... à écouter absolument donc à acheter à tout prix.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2007)

Ah ouais, Young, j'adore !

_Every time you go away-ay..._


----------



## fedo (24 Août 2007)

_Greendale_ de _Neil Young & Crazy Horse_





j'adore écouter cette histoire.


----------



## Nobody (24 Août 2007)

Captain_X a dit:


> du reste CSN n'est jamais aussi bon et interressant qu'avec Young



Vi. America aussi.


----------



## Sindanárië (24 Août 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> AAAArghhhh, j'avais oublié comme c'est fabuleux... :love: :love: :love:



Tiens ils ont fais une expo des trompes du Doc  

En attendant, voici ça :


----------



## Sindanárië (24 Août 2007)

rezba a dit:


> Globalement, c'est une loi générale, que tu énonces là : toute autre version a tendance à être meilleure que celle de Guetta.



Chut, crittiques pas Guetta, à lui tout seul c'est le woodstock des caissières de supérettes, et pis le pognon facile c'est sacré


----------



## silvio (24 Août 2007)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Tiens ils ont fais une expo des trompes du Doc
> 
> En attendant, voici ça :



c'est tout petit, je ne vois pas bien ...:casse:
c'est quelle partie du Doc ?


----------



## Captain_X (24 Août 2007)

Nobody a dit:


> Vi. America aussi.



à ma connaissance ils n'ont pas joué ensemble... mais America, c'est surtout les 2 premiers qui sont bien après le niveau baisse.

J'ai Mirror Ball... il est juste enorme... il m'a fait penser à l'utilisation des JAMES par Brian ENO après avoir produit LAID. Par contre je n'ai plus l'album et impossible de retrouver son nom


----------



## Nobody (24 Août 2007)

Captain_X a dit:


> à ma connaissance ils n'ont pas joué ensemble... mais America, c'est surtout les 2 premiers qui sont bien après le niveau baisse.
> 
> J'ai Mirror Ball... il est juste enorme... il m'a fait penser à l'utilisation des JAMES par Brian ENO après avoir produit LAID. Par contre je n'ai plus l'album et impossible de retrouver son nom



Ah oui, au temps pour moi. J'ai toujours cru que Neil Young chantait sur "Horse With No Name". Mais bon, je ne connais pas bien America à part quelques chansons et l'album "Last Unicorn" que ma filleule m'avait demandé il y a un an ou deux et que j'avais trouvé bien faiblard. Merci pour la précision.


----------



## Schillier21 (24 Août 2007)

Nobody a dit:


> Ah oui, au temps pour moi...



je suis d&#233;sol&#233; mais je me sens oblig&#233; de te faire remarquer ton abominable faute d'orthographe. autant pour moi.
je sais bien que tout le monde en fait (moi le premier, heureusement que l'on peut &#233;diter, mais &#231;a doit &#234;tre le fait que je recommence bient&#244;t l'&#233;cole qui m'oblige &#224; dire &#231;a ^^)

bon maintenant musique: Jimmy Page

[youtube]LGTnmd98ALA[/youtube]


----------



## rezba (24 Août 2007)

Schillier21 a dit:


> je suis désolé mais je me sens obligé de te faire remarquer ton abominable faute d'orthographe. autant pour moi.




BackCat, viens vite !!!!!!!


----------



## CouleurSud (24 Août 2007)

Schillier21 a dit:


> je suis d&#233;sol&#233; mais je me sens oblig&#233; de te faire remarquer ton abominable faute d'orthographe. autant pour moi.
> je sais bien que tout le monde en fait (moi le premier, heureusement que l'on peut &#233;diter, mais &#231;a doit &#234;tre le fait que je recommence bient&#244;t l'&#233;cole qui m'oblige &#224; dire &#231;a ^^)



Ce n'est pas une faute. L'un et l'autre se dit ou se disent

Lis ce que dit, entre autres, le bon monsieur Grevisse


----------



## Nobody (24 Août 2007)

Schillier21 a dit:


> je suis d&#233;sol&#233; mais je me sens oblig&#233; de te faire remarquer ton abominable faute d'orthographe. autant pour moi.
> je sais bien que tout le monde en fait (moi le premier, heureusement que l'on peut &#233;diter, mais &#231;a doit &#234;tre le fait que je recommence bient&#244;t l'&#233;cole qui m'oblige &#224; dire &#231;a ^^)
> 
> bon maintenant musique: Jimmy Page



 Sorry mais la bonne orthographe est celle que j'ai utilis&#233;e. Si celle que tu cites est accept&#233;e, c'est &#224; tort car rien ne la justifie s&#233;mantiquement. "Au temps pour moi" vient de l'arm&#233;e o&#249; l'on reprenait "au temps" lorsque l'on se trompait en marchant au pas. On l'utilisait aussi dans les orchestres lorsqu'un musicien faisait une erreur.   Et moi aussi je reprends l'&#233;cole bient&#244;t mais de l'autre c&#244;t&#233; de la barri&#232;re. Non mais.  

Ceci dit, j'adore Jimmy Page.


----------



## Schillier21 (24 Août 2007)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Ce n'est pas un faute. L'un et l'autre se dit ou se disent
> 
> Lis ce que dit, entre autres, le bon monsieur Grevisse



hum hum!!
bon l&#224; on part sur une discussion orthographique et les mod&#233;rateurs vont nous tomber dessus.
et l&#224; tu m'apprend quelque chose.
merci et encore d&#233;sol&#233; nobody (heureusement que tu aimes jimmy page sinon s'en &#233;tait fait de moi)


----------



## Captain_X (24 Août 2007)

apr&#232;s cette digression syntaxique
place au rock toujours jimmy page dans un de ses grand moments
[YOUTUBE]ouD0GCRnly4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nobody (24 Août 2007)

Tu es certain que c'est lui? Ce n'est pas avec Led Zeppelin en tout cas. Le chanteur est limite grotesque (&#224; mon gout*) dans sa volont&#233; d'imiter Plant. On ne voit pas bien le visage du guitariste mais il n'avait plus des cheveux aussi longs apr&#232;s la fin de Led Zep et je ne pense pas qu'il ait jou&#233; avec un autre groupe dans les ann&#233;es '70. De plus, sa gestuelle n'est pas vraiment la m&#234;me, on dirait qu'il copie tout comme le chanteur.
Tu confirmes que c'est Page?


*Non, il n'y a pas d'erreur d'orthographe: j'utilise les rectifications orthographiques propos&#233;es par le Conseil sup&#233;rieur de la langue fran&#231;aise.  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2007)

Captain_X a dit:


> après cette digression syntaxique
> place au rock toujours jimmy page dans un de ses grand moments
> [YOUTUBE]vid/YOUTUBE]



*Tribute*


----------



## Captain_X (24 Août 2007)

j'ai pas regarder avant de poster


----------



## Schillier21 (24 Août 2007)

honte &#224; toi

mais je suis s&#251;r que tu as fait expr&#232;s 
moi j'ai bien regard&#233;


----------



## naas (24 Août 2007)

oui oui on conna&#238;t la chanson


----------



## KARL40 (24 Août 2007)

Les argentins de Los NATAS 







Trio "stoner" ...  Et que c'est bon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Quelques vidéos sur leur site


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Août 2007)

Captain_X a dit:


> après cette digression syntaxique
> place au rock toujours jimmy page dans un de ses grand moments
> [YOUTUBE]ouD0GCRnly4[/YOUTUBE]



Fake.

Navrant, pitoyable.


----------



## Toumak (25 Août 2007)

premier post dans ce topic 

mais le plus important, qu'est-ce que j'écoute ?!
en général, je suis plus du style rock(comme jet, the hives, R.E.M) et punk-rock (comme NoFX, bad religion, uncommonmenfrommars,...)

mais en ce moment je suis assez US, avec notamment le dernier album de Timbaland : Shock Value




que je trouve pas mal du tout 
evidemment faut aimer le style


----------



## teo (25 Août 2007)

La BO fonctionne &#233;videmment mieux si on a vu le film (vu hier soir, j'y retournerai encore, c'est clair), je me r&#233;gale de la musique de *Hairspray*, le film, qui n'est pas vraiment un remake du John Waters (il apparait rapidement d'ailleurs...), plut&#244;t celui de la com&#233;die musicale 
Un vrai plaisir des textes et des musiques, fun, sans pr&#233;tention que de s'amuser et c'est &#224; voir, en grand &#233;cran, car ce film est, comme Edna, &#233;norme  (Ne vous focalisez pas sur l'original, cela n'a aucun rapport et vous seriez d&#233;&#231;u). J'aime J Waters -et Divine-, mais on ne joue pas dans la m&#234;me cat&#233;gorie, ici, c'est pas du cin&#233;ma ind&#233;pendant, c'est Hollywood et c'est r&#233;ussi &#224; mon go&#251;t


----------



## Souvaroff (25 Août 2007)

[YOUTUBE]u2hYn_4yuhc[/YOUTUBE]

& Ben stiller qui y fait son apparition


----------



## richard-deux (25 Août 2007)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Chut, crittiques pas Guetta, à lui tout seul c'est le woodstock des caissières de supérettes, et pis le pognon facile c'est sacré



Concernant la reprise de Bowie, Guetta s'est exprimé sur je ne sais plus quelle chaine de TV et a indiqué qu'il ne touchait que 5% et les 95% restants sont pour Bowie/Eno. 

Sur le coup de "Heroes", c'est Bowie qui s'est fait de l'argent facile.


----------



## WebOliver (25 Août 2007)

On trouve de chouettes trucs à télécharger par ici: Live Music Archive. 

En ce moment un live de Jack Johnson de 2005.


----------



## rezba (25 Août 2007)

Là, je me fais une intégrale des ep's de PJ Harvey.

Classe.


----------



## Chang (25 Août 2007)

Je ne sais plus qui a parle du livre Techno Rebelle en rapport avec les differents genres qui composent la musique electronique et leur histoire respective, mais je tiens a ajouter, en plus de cet excellent ouvrage, celui nomme Modulations.

Modulations c'est un bouqun et un docu qui avait ete diffuse sur Arte. Tres complet, tres precis et tres Arte dans le genre, les deux valent le coup pour sa culture perso.

Ca devrait etre un minimum de connaitre les bases de la musique electro, sinon ca donne les pires melanges ou les pires fantaisies, style Benny Benasi qui (ose) remixe(r) Public Enemy ... 

Mon dieu ... pardonnez leur ils ne savent pas ce quils font ... 

Et pour ceux que ca interesse, le CD Kompakt Total 8 est une petite merveille de techno allemande ... voila qui me reconcilie avec ce label phare apres plusieurs mois ou franchement yavait pas grand chose ...


----------



## CouleurSud (25 Août 2007)

rezba a dit:


> L&#224;, je me fais une int&#233;grale des ep's de PJ Harvey.
> 
> Classe.



Classe, dit-il

Ben oui, il faudra mesurer les pointures apr&#232;s

Si on en trouve des comme &#231;a


----------



## supermoquette (25 Août 2007)

clampin a dit:


> Ce que j'&#233;coute... il vous suffit d'aller sur ma page last.fm.
> 
> http://www.lastfm.fr/user/clampin/playlist/


Ah&#8230;

http://www.lastfm.fr/user/supermoq/


----------



## FANREM (26 Août 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> en général, je suis plus du style rock(comme jet, the hives, R.E.M) et punk-rock (comme NoFX, bad religion, uncommonmenfrommars,...)


Copieur 
Plus sérieusement, je suis un grand specialiste de R.E.M (dont je dois avoir 300 Cd) et Bad religion pour ne citer que ceux ci


----------



## Captain_X (26 Août 2007)

on joue &#224; celui qui pisse le plus loin ??

300 CD de REM faut te faire soigner ca tourne &#224; la maladie


----------



## JPTK (26 Août 2007)

Forcément tu lis une bio sur Anthony Kiedis, tu réécoutes alors pour la 1000e fois _Blood Sugar Sex Magic_ et une une fois de plus tu te dis que c'est un des plus grands albums de tous les temps, un ovni, un truc incontournable, et tu voudrais pouvoir isoler les pistes de Flea puis de John Frusciante, pour n'écouter qu'eux, à tour de roule, tellement Flea est un bassiste monstrueux avec un feeling qui groove à mort et Frusciante un guitariste de génie.     






Me reste plus qu'à enchaîner sur _One Hot Minute_ et puis m'arrêter là car _Mother's Milk_ je l'ai jamais vraiment écouté et après _One hot minute_, ça va de mal en pis.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (26 Août 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Forc&#233;ment tu lis une bio sur Anthony Kiedis, tu r&#233;&#233;coutes alors pour la 1000e fois _Blood Sugar Sex Magic_ et une une fois de plus tu te dis que c'est un des plus grands albums de tous les temps, un ovni, un truc incontournable, et tu voudrais pouvoir isoler les pistes de Flea puis de John Frusciante, pour n'&#233;couter qu'eux, &#224; tour de roule, tellement Flea est un bassiste monstrueux avec un feeling qui groove &#224; mort et Frusciante un guitariste de g&#233;nie.
> 
> 
> Me reste plus qu'&#224; encha&#238;ner sur _One Hot Minute_ et puis m'arr&#234;ter l&#224; car _Mother's Milk_ je l'ai jamais vraiment &#233;cout&#233; et apr&#232;s _One hot minute_, *&#231;a va de mal en pis.*


Ah ben p*tain, &#231;a fait du bien.


----------



## rezba (26 Août 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Me reste plus qu'à enchaîner sur _One Hot Minute_ et puis m'arrêter là car _Mother's Milk_ je l'ai jamais vraiment écouté et après _One hot minute_, ça va de mal en pis.



Tu veux dire par là, jeune écervelé, que tu n'as jamais tendu une oreille vers ces galettes rock qu'étaient _The Red Hot Chili Pepppers_ (ah, _True Men don't Kill Coyottes_, et _Mommy Where's Daddy_...), _Freaky Styley_ (trop groove pour moi), _The Uplift Mofo Party Plan_ (leur meilleur album pour moi : _Subterranean Homesick Blues_, _Organic Anti-beat Box Band_) et que _Sexy Mexican Maid_, un phare de _Mother's Milk_, n'a jamais accroché ton oreille ?
Perso, je me suis arrêté là. Mother's Milk était le point d'équilibre entre ce qu'un groupe de californiens comme eux pouvait avoir à dire, et l'apogée commerciale qu'il recherchait. Après, tout est trop facile. _Blood Sugar Sex Magic_ reste un bon album, mais déjà plein de compromis et de titres composés au bord des piscines.
Hein ? Quoi ? J'aime pas Frusciante ? Je lui préfère Hillel ? Comment t'as deviné ? 
(et j'aime rien mieux que quand Flea joue avec Dave Navarro dans _Jane's Addiction_.  )


----------



## JPTK (26 Août 2007)

rezba a dit:


> Tu veux dire par là, jeune écervelé, que tu n'as jamais tendu une oreille vers ces galettes rock qu'étaient _The Red Hot Chili Pepppers_ (ah, _True Men don't Kill Coyottes_, et _Mommy Where's Daddy_...), _Freaky Styley_ (trop groove pour moi), _The Uplift Mofo Party Plan_ (leur meilleur album pour moi : _Subterranean Homesick Blues_, _Organic Anti-beat Box Band_) et que _Sexy Mexican Maid_, un phare de _Mother's Milk_, n'a jamais accroché ton oreille ?
> Perso, je me suis arrêté là. Mother's Milk était le point d'équilibre entre ce qu'un groupe de californiens comme eux pouvait avoir à dire, et l'apogée commerciale qu'il recherchait. Après, tout est trop facile. _Blood Sugar Sex Magic_ reste un bon album, mais déjà plein de compromis et de titres composés au bord des piscines.
> Hein ? Quoi ? J'aime pas Frusciante ? Je lui préfère Hillel ? Comment t'as deviné ?
> (et j'aime rien mieux que quand Flea joue avec Dave Navarro dans _Jane's Addiction_.  )



Si bien sûr que j'ai écouté, mais j'en garde quasi aucun souvenir, faudrait que je me repenche dessus car pour l'instant ça m'évoque surtout 2 choses désagréables :

- 80's
- et prod merdique, incomparable au son sur-puissant de BSSM.

Des titres composées au bord d'une piscine ?? Tu déconnes !!  :rateau:  
Tu as déjà regardé Funky Monks, le docu en n&b sur l'enregistrement de l'album ? 
Non non non, elle se situe là la quintessence du groupe, sur les 17 titres y a rien a jeté, c'est divin.

Sinon Flea + Dave Navaro c'est énorme mais c'est plus métal déjà, moins groovy, mais j'adore aussi, les RHCP renient cet album, qui est pourtant génial, mais quand on voit la daube qu'ils pondent aujourd'hui bah on est pas trop surpris. A mon avis il fallait continuer la came, c'est comme Perry Farell, depuis qu'il a arrêté c'est la cata  

*ALLEZ LES ARTISTES, DROGUEZ-VOUS SINON VOS ALBUMS Y SONT TOUS POURRIS !! *


----------



## macinside (26 Août 2007)

juste pour la fin d'aprés midi :love:


----------



## fedo (26 Août 2007)

> (et j'aime rien mieux que quand Flea joue avec Dave Navarro dans _Jane's Addiction_.  )



ça me fait penser que le dernier projet de Perry Farrell n'est pas terrible (euphémisme)





il a du être composé dans un jacuzzi...


----------



## yvos (26 Août 2007)

Unwound : &#224; la confluence de Fugazi, Slint, Shellac





:love:


----------



## FANREM (26 Août 2007)

Ca ressemble a de l'Alice in Chains ou du Nirvana, et j'aime beaucoup
Ce titre est en ce moment classé N° 2 du top rock MTV2 (et bien meilleur que celui qui est N° 1), et je pense que vous allez en entendre parler bientôt

Zico Chain : Where Would You Rather Be ?


----------



## Schillier21 (26 Août 2007)

c'est pas mal
mais il me semble l'avoir d&#233;j&#224; entendue (bien que ce ne soit pas le cas)
un peu trop pr&#233;visible &#224; mon go&#251;t


----------



## JPTK (26 Août 2007)

fedo a dit:


> ça me fait penser que le dernier projet de Perry Farrell n'est pas terrible (euphémisme)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est à ça que je faisais allusion en effet...:hein:


----------



## jphg (27 Août 2007)

Voilà mon tube de la rentrée :
ici pour accéder directos au mp3, ou bien là pour la page dudit mp3


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Août 2007)

FANREM a dit:


> Copieur
> Plus sérieusement, je suis un grand specialiste de R.E.M (dont je dois avoir 300 Cd) et Bad religion pour ne citer que ceux ci



La vache, je suis minable avec mes 200 CD de Bowie... :rateau:


----------



## silvio (27 Août 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Forcément tu lis une bio sur Anthony Kiedis, tu réécoutes alors pour la 1000e fois _Blood Sugar Sex Magic_ et une une fois de plus tu te dis que c'est un des plus grands albums de tous les temps, un ovni, un truc incontournable, et tu voudrais pouvoir isoler les pistes de Flea puis de John Frusciante, pour n'écouter qu'eux, à tour de roule, tellement Flea est un bassiste monstrueux avec un feeling qui groove à mort et Frusciante un guitariste de génie.
> 
> 
> Me reste plus qu'à enchaîner sur _One Hot Minute_ et puis m'arrêter là car _Mother's Milk_ je l'ai jamais vraiment écouté et après _One hot minute_, ça va de mal en pis.


Hein quoi ? et les premiers !!!
Mais d'accord pour le reste ... 



Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Ah ben p*tain, ça fait du bien.


On est toujours d'accord quand on parle de RHCP 



rezba a dit:


> Tu veux dire par là, jeune écervelé, que tu n'as jamais tendu une oreille vers ces galettes rock qu'étaient _The Red Hot Chili Pepppers_ (ah, _True Men don't Kill Coyottes_, et _Mommy Where's Daddy_...), _Freaky Styley_ (trop groove pour moi), _The Uplift Mofo Party Plan_ (leur meilleur album pour moi : _Subterranean Homesick Blues_, _Organic Anti-beat Box Band_) et que _Sexy Mexican Maid_, un phare de _Mother's Milk_, n'a jamais accroché ton oreille ?
> Perso, je me suis arrêté là. Mother's Milk était le point d'équilibre entre ce qu'un groupe de californiens comme eux pouvait avoir à dire, et l'apogée commerciale qu'il recherchait. Après, tout est trop facile. _Blood Sugar Sex Magic_ reste un bon album, mais déjà plein de compromis et de titres composés au bord des piscines.
> Hein ? Quoi ? J'aime pas Frusciante ? Je lui préfère Hillel ? Comment t'as deviné ?
> (et j'aime rien mieux que quand Flea joue avec Dave Navarro dans _Jane's Addiction_.  )


Même le groove Freaky Styley :love:
Du Uplift Mofo Party Plan à BSSM, ça reste leur meilleur production à mon goût
Pis moi j'aime bien Navarro, même si je le préfère effectivement avec Jane's Addiction ... l'un des trucs que j'aurais tant aimé voir en live avec Pj Harvey ... maus autant cette dernière est passée quelques fois en France autant Jane's ...  deux fois ? plus ?



Fab'Fab a dit:


> La vache, je suis minable avec mes 200 CD de Bowie... :rateau:


Tu t'en sors très bien ...


----------



## KARL40 (27 Août 2007)

Bon ... Le second album des DEAD 60s






Autant j'avais tout de suite accroché à leur premier LP très "punky-reggae", autant là je suis plus partagé. Ce n'est pas qu'il soit vraiment mauvais mais on se retrouve avec un album de belle facture "pop énervée".
Malgré de bons morceaux ("Stand up" et "Start a war", "Seven empty days" et son orgue  par exemple), on s'éloigne de l'âme du premier album pour se retrouver avec un son déjà largement (sur)utilisé.

J'irai quand même les voir le 13 octobre à l'Elysée Montmartre !


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Août 2007)

Pour bien se réveiller au boulot!!







:love: :love: :love:


----------



## silvio (28 Août 2007)

KARL40 a dit:


> Bon ... Le second album des DEAD 60s
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Et moi le 29 à Montpellier ...
Tu me raconteras ?



Fab'Fab a dit:


> Pour bien se réveiller au boulot!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma soeur !


----------



## macarel (28 Août 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Pour bien se réveiller au boulot!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah, la copine de Herman Brood, aussi génial d'ailleurs (à écouter obligatoirement) 

(Feel like doing it, Rock and Roll junkie, Doreen p.e.):love: :love: :love:
Par contre, je n'ai pas envie de me reveiller (je suis au boulot hein:hein: )


----------



## CouleurSud (28 Août 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Pour bien se réveiller au boulot!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





macarel a dit:


> Ah, la copine de Herman Brood, aussi génial d'ailleurs (à écouter obligatoirement)
> 
> (Feel like doing it, Rock and Roll junkie, Doreen p.e.):love: :love: :love:
> Par contre, je n'ai pas envie de me reveiller (je suis au boulot hein:hein: )



Il y a ça aussi 

[youtube]stX5ocngd8A[/youtube]

Elle le reprend sur son premier album en 1978

(sinon, tu dors au boulot ? )


----------



## macarel (28 Août 2007)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Il y a ça aussi
> 
> [youtube]stX5ocngd8A[/youtube]
> 
> ...



"White Punks on Dope", je préfère la version originale quand même 

Question sommeil: j'essaye de dormir tout en faisant mon boulot, je déconnecte, quoi 

D'ailleurs, le wikipedia n'est pas mal: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Herman_Brood


----------



## teo (28 Août 2007)

J'ai découvert ça il y a 20 ans, je connaissais pas du tout, à la base un 45t, _Homecoming_ récupéré dans une radio où je faisais un stage, je re écoute et ça passe toujours bien. C'est presque dans l'air du temps, ce côté rétro 80's, synthés caractéristiques et sa voix scandée, échos, toujours aussi agréable :love: Si ce genre de musique vous parle, n'hésitez pas à faire l'effort de découvrir la dame, elle a sa place dans toute discothèque...
Et apparemment, elle a un nouveau groupe et tourne toujours 

Anne Clark : _Hopeless Cases_

Des extraits sur Last.fm


----------



## Captain_X (28 Août 2007)

anne clark ... j'ai le vynil "Hopeless Cases" ... ca donne les cheveux gris


----------



## jphg (28 Août 2007)

teo a dit:


> Anne Clark : _Hopeless Cases_



cool merci ! (sa voix me rappelle qqchose yes, probably elle-même mais samplée sur un bootleg de Eve Massacre, j'en suis presque sûr)

tiens, j'ai trouvé un clip de Our Darkness monté sur une série tv.





et dans le même style (mais pas du tout la même fille), on peut écouter/regarder celui-ci (meilleur montage)


----------



## teo (28 Août 2007)

*Our Darkness* est aussi dans une autre version sur _A Bugged Out Mix By Felix Da Housecat_, que m'avait fait découvrir mon ami -_purfilsdelasagesse_- 
Ce clip est vraiment classe  le gars s'est bien éclaté  la version a des petits goûts acid du remix de Mory Kante et son *Yeke Yeke (Hardfloor Mix)*

_Homecoming_, filmé dans un numéro de _Decibel_ de la grande époque...

[YOUTUBE]KL2YmITv4WM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (28 Août 2007)

Mon Doc !

Desireless a court de gel qui pose son flow sur du Indochine première période !

Tiens, je vais me remettre et de mes émotions et le concert des mêmes Indochine à Hanoi, tiens.


----------



## KARL40 (28 Août 2007)

teo a dit:


> _Homecoming_, filmé dans un numéro de _Decibel_ de la grande époque...


 
Punaise, "Décibel" l'émission de Jean Lou Janeir (j'espère que l'orthographe est bonne) sur le "rock des régions"...
Ce que j'ai pu vu découvrir comme groupes à l'époque grâce à lui ...
De la grande télévision ... 

Ca me donne envie de pleurer quand je constate le néant des émissions musicales à la télé aujourd'hui .... Je ne parle même pas des robinets à clips que sont MTV et MCM ....

M'enfin ... On va dire que le net a remplacé tout cela pour une partie de la population ...
L'autre partie n'a qu'à se contenter des spectacles place de la concorde ....


----------



## silvio (28 Août 2007)

KARL40 a dit:


> Punaise, "Décibel" l'émission de Jean Lou Janeir (j'espère que l'orthographe est bonne) sur le "rock des régions"...
> Ce que j'ai pu vu découvrir comme groupes à l'époque grâce à lui ...
> De la grande télévision ...
> 
> ...


Ah tiens ?
Au temps je me souviens de Chorus avec Antoine de Caunes et Jacky (le concert des Clash au Palace, l'enregistrement live des Ruts !!!), au temps là ... rien ... :rose:
C'était à quelle époque ?
j'ai pas eu de Tv de 1985 à 2003 ... ceci expliquant peut-être cela ....


----------



## Captain_X (28 Août 2007)

tiens &#224; ce propos je recherche un album (surement le seul) d'un groupe punk brestois : Collabos ... (Guytan???)

c'est toute ma jeunesse ... je l'ai en K7, mais bon ca va pas en s'am&#233;liorant.


----------



## silvio (28 Août 2007)

Captain_X a dit:


> tiens à ce propos je recherche un album (surement le seul) d'un groupe punk brestois : Collabos ... (Guytan???)
> 
> c'est toute ma jeunesse ... je l'ai en K7, mais bon ca va pas en s'améliorant.


Purée j'avais oublié les compilations Chaos en France .... avec Reich Orgasm et Komitern Sect .... 
Que du bon


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Août 2007)

+



oui, je sais... :rose: 


:love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## jphg (28 Août 2007)

hé, les mecs, je vous rappelle les choses suivantes :

 s'il-vous-plaît ,dans les réponses à des messages, les "citations", ne reprenez pas les images

 et dans les imports de couvertures d'album qui proviennent d'Amazon, merci de recadrer correctement l'image, pour ne pas avoir les gros bords blancs, et pour ça, voici la marche à suivre (très simple) avec l'exemple ci-dessus (Enigma) :

1. chopez l'url de l'image (en l'occurrence : http://ec1.images-amazon.com/images/I/41AM1P57QFL._SS500_.jpg)
2. remarquez les caractères et chiffres "_SS500_" en fin de nom, c'est la taille d'affichage de la cover
3. changez le nombre de manière à ce que la cover soit affichée pleinement. ici après tâtonnements, ça sera 300 (taille maxi qu'on puisse avoir sans bords blancs).
4. copiez l'url modifiée dans votre message

(c'est un truc donné par un forumeur de macgé, mais je sais plus qui. gloire et coup de boule à lui)

merci beaucoup  
ps : c'est parce que j'aime bien cette discussion que je dis ça, hein.


----------



## Chang (29 Août 2007)

> *Our Darkness* est aussi dans une autre version sur _A Bugged Out Mix By Felix Da Housecat_, que m'avait fait découvrir mon ami -_purfilsdelasagesse_-



Faut dire que la zic est propice a quantite de remix 

Ca sonne tres electro-clash, Gigolo, The Hacker et/ou Miss Kittin ... quand c'est bien place, j'adore, mais l'abus est dangereux ... avis perso


----------



## KARL40 (29 Août 2007)

silvio a dit:


> Ah tiens ?
> Au temps je me souviens de Chorus avec Antoine de Caunes et Jacky (le concert des Clash au Palace, l'enregistrement live des Ruts !!!), au temps là ... rien ... :rose:
> C'était à quelle époque ?
> j'ai pas eu de Tv de 1985 à 2003 ... ceci expliquant peut-être cela ....


 
Ca doit remonter au milieu des années 80, l'émission passait vers 13H30 le samedi ou le dimanche ....

Je te ferais signe pour le concert des Dead 60s


----------



## jphg (29 Août 2007)

[YOUTUBE]uuKBPEDU-W0[/YOUTUBE]

via centripetalnotion

Autres : The legend of Zelda,  Crazy de Gnarls Barkley, Star Trek theme au moog + wiimote thereminisée ***, Cornelius et un spectateur invité.


----------



## teo (29 Août 2007)

Là, entre *3* d'Indochine et Philip Glass, la BO de *Koyaanisqatsi*

Deux mondes, deux vies, je les aime pareil.


----------



## freakstepper (29 Août 2007)

Actuellement en écoute intensive:

SCORN : Governor E.P
PARLIAMENT: Standing on the verge
THE KINKS: Arthur


----------



## CBi (29 Août 2007)

Découvert sur YouTube =

Dashboard Confessional - Stolen

[YOUTUBE]mPJARsZ-wt0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## macarel (29 Août 2007)

Juste une petite question, ce matin sur France Inter j'ai entendu un morceau en fran&#231;ais ou revenait le mot, je pense, "crocodile" (prononc&#233; en anglais celui l&#224. Il me semble reconnaitre Arthur H, mais pas s&#251;r. Pour une raison qui m'&#233;chappe sur le site de F.I. il n'est pas indiqu&#233;. Je ne trouve que &#231;a:
> Eddy Mitchell : Paloma dort
> Asa : Fire on the mountain
> Georges Benson : Give me the night
> Babet : C'est quand d&#233;j&#224;
> Ibrahim Ferrer : Copla Guajira
> Alain Souchon : C'est d&#233;j&#224; &#231;a. 

Alors la question: avez vous une id&#233;e qui c'est?


----------



## Mobyduck (29 Août 2007)

See You Later Alligator de Louise Attaque?


----------



## jphg (29 Août 2007)

nan, c'est Jacques Higelin, le papa d'Arthur H
et la chanson Crocodaïl

et pour faire suite à Mobyduck, voici Crocodile Rock d'Elton John
Let's go ! shake Muppets, shake !

[YOUTUBE]V-36u4xUCF0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## macinside (29 Août 2007)

je suis passer a la flaque faire le plein 
















enjoy :love:


----------



## Patamach (30 Août 2007)

Hommage

:style:










...


----------



## macarel (30 Août 2007)

jphg a dit:


> nan, c'est Jacques Higelin, le papa d'Arthur H
> et la chanson Crocodaïl
> 
> et pour faire suite à Mobyduck, voici Crocodile Rock d'Elton John
> ...



Eh bèn voilà, je n'étais pas loin , merci, c'est bien ce morceau:love:


----------



## Exxon (30 Août 2007)

Suite à l'expo Rock'n'roll 39-59 je suis revenu à la genèse du rock a savoir :


----------



## silvio (30 Août 2007)

Patamach a dit:


> Hommage
> 
> :style:
> 
> ...



Respect ...


----------



## CouleurSud (30 Août 2007)

Patamach a dit:


> Hommage
> 
> :style:
> 
> ...





silvio a dit:


> Respect ...



Pareil


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2007)

[YOUTUBE]bIS3XGjSnQs[/YOUTUBE]
Freiburger Barockorchester​


----------



## Kukana (30 Août 2007)

MOi et ma  musique de malade  vous allez dire    -> .^. <-


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2007)

En fait, pour &#234;tre pr&#233;cis, ce soir j'&#233;coutais la jolie transcription pour piano de la sicilienne du concerto pour orgue en r&#233; mineur BWV 596 (d'apr&#232;s Vivaldi) interpr&#233;t&#233;e par Alexandre Tharaud. C'est simple, triste et beau.

EDIT : Mais les jours fastes, le presto du quatri&#232;me concerto brandebourgeois (ci-dessus) reste l'un de mes morceaux pr&#233;f&#233;r&#233;s. O&#249; l'on voit que la complexit&#233; n'est en aucune fa&#231;on ennemie de la l&#233;g&#232;ret&#233;.


----------



## Chang (31 Août 2007)

En general ca n'a pas de succes, mais je persiste ... :rateau:

Un p'tit mix de 45mn electro, house, techno realise il y a quelques semaines ... 

Ca se passe *ICI*.
Feedbacks apprecies bien entendu.


http://www.archive.org/details/Chang_-_August_Mix_2


----------



## jphg (31 Août 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> bIS3XGjSnQs
> Freiburger Barockorchester​



Ça fait du bien le matin, merci !
Je n'y connais pas grand chose, mais pour moi, la musique avec des violons dedans qui me fait frissonner, c'est ça (option chialage à 1:11) :

[YOUTUBE]OF6Y5oCzFoI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## teo (31 Août 2007)

Ph. Glass, _Organ Works_

Les orgues, c'est d'abord des souvenirs d'enfants, l'entr&#233;e le dimanche matin, en vacances avec les grands-parents dans le temple de Royan ou mon p&#232;re &#233;coutant JS Bach sur son &#233;norme mat&#233;riel d'audiophile ou encore, plus simplement, le g&#233;n&#233;rique d'un dessin anim&#233; que vous connaissez tous. Ca vibre, &#231;a frissonne, &#231;a r&#233;sonne dans les voies a&#233;riennes, je n'ai retrouv&#233; cette sensation, d&#233;cupl&#233;e, que dans les concerts des _Young Gods_ ou quelques soir&#233;es tech, cette sensation de l'air qui vibre dans mon corps, dans mes poumons, au plus profond, que je prend &#233;ph&#233;m&#232;rement conscience physique de la vibration de mes atomes, mati&#232;re &#233;lectrique soudain sensible.

Les orgues, c'est _la_ beaut&#233;, _le_ son, divin, ces tubes brillants qui exhalent ces tourbillons sonores, ces piques, ces failles, ce relief majestueux, _la_ Voix sans parole, _le_ message port&#233;, l'&#233;l&#233;vation ou la chute, le rebond, le Vide et le Plein. La Gr&#226;ce totale.
D'autres, ici et ailleurs, en ont parl&#233; bien mieux que moi (_Cf. Doc ou Rezba, entre autres, dans un fil perdu de vue, ou pas ?_), j'aimerai juste dire que, l'orgue, il vous faudrait essayer, tranquillement allong&#233;, l'esprit ouvert, yeux mi-clos: ce sont des ondes qui vous traversent, vous font voyager, vous &#234;tes photons et partez en croisi&#232;re, lente, &#224; la vitesse de la lumi&#232;re, au travers le temps et l'espace, vous &#234;tes l&#233;ger, vous &#234;tes v&#233;loces, vous vous abandonnez, vous abandonnez ce corps si lourd et devenez, un moment, juste esprit, l'esprit du musicien et sans doute, un peu plus.


----------



## jphg (31 Août 2007)

teo a dit:


> Les orgues, c'est _la_ beauté, _le_ son, divin, ces tubes brillants qui exhalent ces tourbillons sonores, ces piques, ces failles, ce relief majestueux, _la_ Voix sans parole, _le_ message porté, l'élévation ou la chute, le rebond, le Vide et le Plein. La Grâce totale.



Mon petit bonhomme, tu vas venir avec moi à St-Eustache et on ira écouter Jean Guillou les yeux fermés, le corps tourné vers le Grand Orgue assis sur les prie-dieu du premier rang. Tous les dimanche 17h25

Go !

Site de l'association Argos qui gère les grande orgues de St-Eustache. Bio de Jean Guillou (ou là).

Et moi, je rêve d'Add n to (x), M83, Glass + Aphex et tous leurs potes aux commandes du Van Den Heuvel de St-Eustache ! Faites-moi péter tout ça les mecs ! (note : en fait, il s'avère que l'orgue de St-Eustache est très fragile. Par exemple, au début de l'été, suite aux grosses averses, les auditions dominicales ont été annulées. Une histoire d'humidité)


----------



## teo (31 Août 2007)

&#231;a me dit bien 


_Edit: je vois que le 9 septembre il y a Passacaglia und Fuge c-moll BWV582 de JS Bach, marrant, je suis en train de l'&#233;couter justement. Ce dimanche, O. Messian, c'est encore autre chose _


----------



## la(n)guille (31 Août 2007)

au fait, vous ais-je d&#233;j&#224; dit que j'aimais &#231;a : 







parce que bon.... j'aime quoi!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2007)

teo a dit:


> _Edit: je vois que le 9 septembre il y a Passacaglia und Fuge c-moll BWV582 de JS Bach, marrant, je suis en train de l'écouter justement. Ce dimanche, O. Messian, c'est encore autre chose _


La grande passacaille BWV 582 ! Quel joyau ! Crois bien que si je pouvais en être, je ne raterais pas ça.


----------



## macarel (31 Août 2007)

J'écoute tranquilement Herbie Hancock "Possibilities", avec tout une floppée d'invité(e)s:love:  Santana, John Mayer, Sting, Christina Aguilera, Joss Stone:love: Angilique Kidjo, etc.
A mettre entre toutes les mains (à condition d'aimer groove/funk) ancien école hein
C'est un album vraiment magnifique, en plus ça me calme (RTT oblige )
Ah, ce matin pour me reveiller il y avait Hassel+Eno "POSSIBLE MUSICS 4Th WORLD"


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2007)

Un petit best-of en deux CD des SHERIFF.

La mère de Mozart en short !!!!!




'tain, si t'as pas la tête qui bouge en écoutant ça, t'es madame de Fontenay - ou pire.


----------



## yvos (31 Août 2007)

la(n)guille a dit:


> au fait, vous ais-je déjà dit que j'aimais ça :
> 
> parce que bon.... j'aime quoi!!!!




oh oui c'est bon d'entendre ça , vas-y, redis-le  :love:


----------



## teo (31 Août 2007)

Chang a dit:


> ()Un p'tit mix de 45mn electro, house, techno realise il y a quelques semaines ...
> 
> Ca se passe *ICI*.
> Feedbacks apprecies bien entendu.
> ()



_Miam miam, j'aime et j'en veux encore (possible d'avoir un visuel et un tracklisting ?)_

Sinon, là découverte...  The Tuss 



			
				DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> La grande passacaille BWV 582 ! Quel joyau ! Crois bien que si je pouvais en être, je ne raterais pas ça.


On pensera à toi si je me débrouille pour y être, en plus, je ne connais pas Ste Eustache de l'intérieur !


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2007)




----------



## silvio (31 Août 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Un petit best-of en deux CD des SHERIFF.
> 
> La mère de Mozart en short !!!!!
> 
> ...



Les Sheriff ? de Montpellier ? ("j'aime jouer avec le feu" etc ... )


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2007)

silvio a dit:


> Les Sheriff ? de Montpellier ? ("j'aime jouer avec le feu" etc ... )


Ben ouais.

Quoi ?

EDIT
Bon, OK, les paroles font un peu ado et les musiques sont "faciles" (impression assez r&#233;curente d'avoir d&#233;j&#224; entendu &#231;a quelque part) mais je trouve que &#231;a tourne bien - en plus, en concert, ils assurent comme des b&#234;tes (enfin, ils assuraient)


----------



## meskh (31 Août 2007)

:hosto: colique néphrétique : c'est bon de jongler un peu beaucoup.....:sick:


----------



## silvio (31 Août 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Ben ouais.
> 
> Quoi ?
> 
> ...



Nan ... rien ... regarde où j'habite ... :love::love:
vi ils assuraient en concert ... comme OTH d'ailleurs ....


----------



## Chang (31 Août 2007)

teo a dit:


> Citation:
> Posté par *Chang*
> 
> 
> ...



Alors, comme c'est demande si gentiment 

- Capracara  Flashback 86 (Soul Jazz Records)
- Jesper Loves The Acid - Jesper & John Dahlback (Turbo)
- Another Man - Oxia, Eric Borgo (Tsuba Records)
- Get Down (Kenny Dope Original) - Kenny Dope, Todd Terry (stricly Rythm)
- Place Is Rockin - Pascal Rioux (Rotax)
- Jupiter* - Subway (Soul Jazz Records)
- Fire - The Young Punx (MHF)
- Resilience - Technasia (Technasia)
- No Favor - Temper (MCA Records)
- Les Violons Ivres - Agoria (Different)

* a preciser ...


----------



## Fab'Fab (31 Août 2007)

:love: :love: :love:


----------



## ScubaARM (31 Août 2007)

J'en peux plus de ce tube, ma moitié l'a écouté en boucle pendant des mois :sick: ... Le film m'a bien plus (hé oui Michele notamment):love: 
Merci quand même pour le souvenir


----------



## Max London (31 Août 2007)

C'est nouveau, c'est chaud, c'est enfumé, c'est frai, c'est jeune...






Et c'est très bon!


----------



## House M.D. (1 Septembre 2007)

Ici c'est un bon vieil album, mais quand on aime... ces choses vieillissent jamais  :

Kraftwerk - The Mix


----------



## Pooley (1 Septembre 2007)

pas si neuf que ça le peuple de l'herbe 

pis bon choix pour Kraftwerk


----------



## freakstepper (1 Septembre 2007)

teo a dit:


> _Miam miam, j'aime et j'en veux encore (possible d'avoir un visuel et un tracklisting ?)_
> 
> Sinon, là découverte...  The Tuss
> 
> ...



Pour info, The Tuss, ne serait autre que Richard D. James aka Aphex Twin (notez bien que j'ai utilisé le conditionnel hein.....)


----------



## freakstepper (1 Septembre 2007)

la(n)guille a dit:


> au fait, vous ais-je déjà dit que j'aimais ça :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Moi perso je préfère Daydream Nation.... mais bon les goûts et les couleurs hein......


----------



## richard-deux (1 Septembre 2007)

Actuellement j'écoute le nouvel album *My Bloody Underground* de *Brian Jonestown Massacre* qui est en téléchargement légal sur le blog Myspace d'Anton newcombe.

Téléchargement direct ici.

 :love:


----------



## WebOliver (1 Septembre 2007)

Depuis hier, Anna Ternheim  On la trouve aussi sur les Concerts &#224; emporter de la Blogoth&#232;que.

Et la version en fran&#231;aise de _To Be Gone_, _Oublie_, est... :love: Tout comme, _A French Love (Naked Version)_.  :love:

Voil&#224;.


----------



## teo (1 Septembre 2007)

freakstepper a dit:


> Pour info, The Tuss, ne serait autre que Richard D. James aka Aphex Twin (notez bien que j'ai utilisé le conditionnel hein.....)



Ce sont les bruits qui courent, un clic sur la page Wiki en lien le mentionne bien évidemment pour les plus curieux 

Là c'est Freddy Jay et son *Heatshkok Project*, un pote à NED, qui mixait à l'aftershow de l'expo Desperado/Maroquinerie/9e Concept à la Scène Bastille  Hip hop bien cool, qui bouge et donne envie de bouger


----------



## Chang (2 Septembre 2007)

Alors pour les bruits qui courent, selon Trax, il s'agirait d'un certain Brian Tregaskin


----------



## CouleurSud (2 Septembre 2007)

A l'&#233;poque, tr&#232;s au sud, il y avait les Saints, mais aussi :


----------



## naas (2 Septembre 2007)

Bon je vais faire l'inverse:
j'aimerais &#233;couter quelque chose de frais, qui ne me rappelle pas quelque chose d&#233;j&#224; entendu, avec des sons nouveaux, mais qui ne se le joue pas experimental juste pour cacher la mis&#232;re cr&#233;atrice 

que me proposez vous  ?


_attention lien obligatoire   _


----------



## da capo (2 Septembre 2007)

Ah ben tiens
Alors que cette période se terminait un autre groupe montrait le bout de son nez : une notoriété moyenne, un succès pas si gros que ça (4ème place en grande bretagne en 79/80) mais surtout, des caractéristiques bonnes pour l'anecdote.

J'aime bien les anecdotes, ça aide à égayer les conversations trop sérieuses 

Bref, fin 79 on a eu droit à ça :




Sans grande invention, ce morceau, d'autant qu'il s'agit d'une reprise et la forme n'a rien de novateur non plus.


Mais la petite anecdote alors ? Si les Tourists n'ont pas connu de destin glorieux, deux de ses membres eux ont grandi les marches du succès planétaire : Annie Lennox et Dave Steward.


(si j'ai la foi, je vous fais une photo du verso de la pochette du 45 T que je n'ai pas trouvée en ligne)


----------



## CouleurSud (2 Septembre 2007)

naas a dit:


> Bon je vais faire l'inverse:
> j'aimerais écouter quelque chose de frais, qui ne me rappelle pas quelque chose déjà entendu, avec des sons nouveaux, mais qui ne se le joue pas experimental juste pour cacher la misère créatrice
> 
> que me proposez vous  ?
> ...



Houla !. C'est difficile ce que tu demandes là 

Alors peut-être ça

Quand j'ai écouté les deux _Moondog_ vers 1973, je n'avais jamais rien entendu de pareil. Eh bien, 25 ans après, il en va de même. Ils ont été réédités en 1989


----------



## cbbastopolo (2 Septembre 2007)

naas a dit:


> Bon je vais faire l'inverse:
> j'aimerais écouter quelque chose de frais, qui ne me rappelle pas quelque chose déjà entendu, avec des sons nouveaux, mais qui ne se le joue pas experimental juste pour cacher la misère créatrice
> 
> que me proposez vous  ?
> ...








_" qui ne me rappelle pas quelque chose déjà entendu "_
( alors Rock'n'roll ou pas Rock'n'roll ? parceque sinon là c'est peut etre pas vraiment ça  )
m'enfin c'tune idée  en passant


----------



## bompi (2 Septembre 2007)

Ces derniers temps, j'ai pas mal &#233;cout&#233; la compilation de Fran&#231;ois K(evorkian), Fran&#231;ois K. Collected Works 96-06, que je trouve tr&#232;s bien. Je ne suis pas toujours fan de ses mix mais l&#224;, c'est _groovy_ et assez _cool_.
Excellent pour faire ses cartons de d&#233;m&#233;nagement !!


----------



## naas (2 Septembre 2007)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Houla !. C'est difficile ce que tu demandes l&#224;
> 
> Alors peut-&#234;tre &#231;a
> 
> Quand j'ai &#233;cout&#233; les deux _Moondog_ vers 1973, je n'avais jamais rien entendu de pareil. Eh bien, 25 ans apr&#232;s, il en va de m&#234;me. Ils ont &#233;t&#233; r&#233;&#233;dit&#233;s en 1989



vi difficile hein 

j'ai eu l'honneur de voir moondog en france durant le festival MIMI en Arles.
Extraordinaire moment.
En attendant d'autres propositions je suis remont&#233; dans le repertoire du site et &#233;coute les diff&#233;rents artistes.

je viens d'apprendre en lisant ton lien que le concert en arles a &#233;t&#233; enregistre !


> Moondog a quitt&#233; notre monde le 8 septembre 1999 &#224; l'&#226;ge de 83 ans. Durant sa vie il aurait compos&#233; plus de 300 madrigaux, passacailles, canons et autres musiques pour orchestres &#224; cordes, orchestres &#224; vent, piano, orgue... et plus de 80 symphonies ! L'enregistrement de son dernier concert, donn&#233; en juillet 1999 au Festival MIMI &#224; Arles, a &#233;t&#233; publi&#233; fin 2004, en tant que deuxi&#232;me volume du double CD The German Years 1977-1999 par Roof Music.



le webmestre du site est un macophile militant !
http://www.moondogscorner.de/


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2007)

_Death in Vegas - Girls_​
Un titre vivant. Vocal assez répétitive, mais entraînant, accroché à des souvenirs, des émotions. Techniquement plutôt simple, c'est tout de même particulièrement intense.
On le retrouve dans le magnifique film de Sofia Coppola: Lost in translation (Cha... merci. ).

Un peu plus d'infos ici.


----------



## Chang (3 Septembre 2007)

Je leur prefere leur premier album, il ne lasse pas avec le temps, alors que ce qu'ils ont fait apres est assez perissable, a mon humble petit avis


----------



## jphg (3 Septembre 2007)

Bleep43podcast, sortie du show n&#176;70 avec un mix de Smackos (aka Legowelt) (non tracklist&#233 Tr&#232;s bon ! On y retrouve des trucs mix&#233;s par Da Fresh. Puis suite de pls titres assez divers dont Se&#241;or Coconut, Laibach&#8230;


----------



## Fab'Fab (3 Septembre 2007)

Excellent
12 reprises de classiques du rock et de la pop par la grande Patti :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Craquounette (3 Septembre 2007)

C'est pas tout récent mais cela faisait une éternité que je ne l'avais pas réécouté. 
Tombée dessus par hasard ce week-end et c'est toujours aussi bien :love:


----------



## Schillier21 (3 Septembre 2007)

C'est sur que l&#224;...
rien &#224; dire

moi ces temps j'&#233;coute "Abandon" de Deep Purple
Le style a chang&#233; par rapport &#224; "In Rock" par exemple
mais c'est toujours aussi excellent


----------



## ScubaARM (3 Septembre 2007)

Ok aussi pour Child in Time:love: , du bon DP


----------



## KARL40 (3 Septembre 2007)

Je ne les ai pas encore acheté, mais je signale que les nouveaux ZENZILE et BURNING HEADS sont sortis ce jour.... Si personne ne le fait, je vous en toucherai deux mots ....

Sinon, en ce moment, outre le DEAD 60'S évoqué quelques pages auparavant, le dernier 
WHITE STRIPES que je trouve bien meilleur que le précédent 






Ne serait-ce que "Conquest" et ses cuivres :love:


----------



## CouleurSud (3 Septembre 2007)

cbbastopolo a dit:


> _" qui ne me rappelle pas quelque chose déjà entendu "_
> ( alors Rock'n'roll ou pas Rock'n'roll ? parceque sinon là c'est peut etre pas vraiment ça  )
> m'enfin c'tune idée  en passant



Certes, certes,

Mais, il y a aussi ça

Napoleon XIV


----------



## fedo (3 Septembre 2007)

KARL40 a dit:


> le dernier
> WHITE STRIPES que je trouve bien meilleur que le précédent
> 
> Ne serait-ce que "Conquest" et ses cuivres :love:



je te l'avais dit .

sinon aujourd'hui dans le métro un petit coup de _Peter Pan Speedrock_





c'est dans un genre gros rock façon _Motorhead_, _Nashville Pussy, Zeke, AC DC.
_z'ont pas révolutionné le son mais ça s'écoute bien de temps en temps.
A noter qu'à la base ce groupe néerlandais s'appelait Peter Pan, jusqu'au jour où les avocats de Disney ont débarqué...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Septembre 2007)

Chang a dit:


> Je leur prefere leur premier album, il ne lasse pas avec le temps, alors que ce qu'ils ont fait apres est assez perissable, a mon humble petit avis



Je viens de découvrir.
Je prends note.


----------



## la(n)guille (4 Septembre 2007)

Chang a dit:


> Je leur prefere leur premier album, il ne lasse pas avec le temps, alors que ce qu'ils ont fait apres est assez perissable, a mon humble petit avis





Pas d'accord, les derniers sont beaucoup plus construits, et le Live qui était vendu avec Satan's circus est positivement hallucinant... un de mes cousins les avaient vu en concert et il me l'avait dit, c'est d'une puissance...
:love: :love:


----------



## teo (4 Septembre 2007)

KARL40 a dit:


> Je ne les ai pas encore acheté, mais je signale que les nouveaux ZENZILE et BURNING HEADS sont sortis ce jour.... Si personne ne le fait, je vous en toucherai deux mots ....



Ouais, en plus j'ai oublié, ils passaient hier soir à la Flèche d'or... 

Là je découvre le podcast Bleep43 conseillé par jphg un peu plus haut, parfois très plannant comme j'aime par moment, bon son. Vu le nombre de podcast dispos sur iTunes, va vite falloir que je récupère un nouveau disque externe... Merci pour la découverte  . On en a profité pour se voir et aller écouter les orgues de St Eustache dimanche dernier avant de se faire une binouze; on va remettre ça, si ça dit à des parisiens amateurs de gros son  Comme quoi, KM c'est bon, en ligne ou pas, avec ou sans _clavier_, le tout _bien tempéré_ 



jphg a dit:


> Bleep43podcast, sortie du show n°70 avec un mix de Smackos (aka Legowelt) (non tracklisté) Très bon ! On y retrouve des trucs mixés par Da Fresh. Puis suite de pls titres assez divers dont Señor Coconut, Laibach


----------



## Chang (4 Septembre 2007)

> Pas d'accord, les derniers sont beaucoup plus construits, et le Live qui était vendu avec Satan's circus est positivement hallucinant...



Connais pas le live ... je vais essayer de trouver ca ...

Apres c'est qu'une question d'avis. La musique electro m'a vite ennuye dans ces eaux similaires. Un autre qui me fait plus rien, c'est Amon Tobin. Ca tourne en rond, alors que ce mec a un talent fou ... pas evident de donner vie a de la musique samplee / assemblee / collee ...


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Septembre 2007)

Un jour, les dj retrouveront leur vraie place, les bo&#238;tes de nuit...
Ca sera pas un mal pour la cr&#233;ation musicale!


----------



## Anonyme (4 Septembre 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Un jour, les dj retrouveront leur vraie place, les boîtes de nuit...
> Ca sera pas un mal pour la création musicale!


Je me réserve le droit de penser qu'on peut faire autre chose avec un DJ :love:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Septembre 2007)

teo a dit:


> Ouais, en plus j'ai oubli&#233;, ils passaient hier soir &#224; la Fl&#232;che d'or...
> 
> L&#224; je d&#233;couvre le podcast Bleep43 conseill&#233; par jphg un peu plus haut, parfois tr&#232;s plannant comme j'aime par moment, bon son. Vu le nombre de podcast dispos sur iTunes, va vite falloir que je r&#233;cup&#232;re un nouveau disque externe... Merci pour la d&#233;couverte  . On en a profit&#233; pour se voir et aller &#233;couter les orgues de St Eustache dimanche dernier avant de se faire une binouze; on va remettre &#231;a, si &#231;a dit &#224; des parisiens amateurs de gros son  Comme quoi, KM c'est bon, en ligne ou pas, avec ou sans _clavier_, le tout _bien temp&#233;r&#233;_



Je confirme &#224; propos de bleep! :love: 

Le dernier dA frESh Official Podcast September week 01 est splendide.  
Du minimal tr&#232;s frais, un peu &#224; la "frisky", pitite house touch' sans partir dans le guetta.
Du bon DaFresh. 
Il revient en pleine forme apr&#232;s ses vacances et pr&#232;s de 2 mois d'absence.



DocEvil a dit:


> Je me r&#233;serve le droit de penser qu'on peut faire autre chose avec un DJ&#8230; :love:



Toucher ses platines?


----------



## CouleurSud (4 Septembre 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Un jour, les dj retrouveront leur vraie place, les bo&#238;tes de nuit...
> Ca sera pas un mal pour la cr&#233;ation musicale!



Si je me souviens bien, quand c'&#233;tait le cas, on pouvait encore voir ce genre de choses

[youtube]yqiMfPe6U7g[/youtube]

The Jam, _Art School_


----------



## KARL40 (4 Septembre 2007)

Le premier groupe de Steve Albini BIG BLACK 






Rock "guitare basse boite à rythmes" noisy ....


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2007)




----------



## jphg (5 Septembre 2007)

> *Khyu* Le dernier dA frESh Official Podcast September week 01 est splendide.


yes !!



> *teo* On en a profité pour se voir et aller écouter les orgues de St Eustache dimanche dernier avant de se faire une binouze; on va remettre ça, si ça dit à des parisiens amateurs de gros son



Viendez, viendez !



> *CouleurSud* The Jam, _Art School_



Cool pour le matin !


----------



## teo (5 Septembre 2007)

51 secondes de plaisir démultiplié en compagnie de Malvina Reynolds avec son merveilleux Little Boxes, puis les versions d'_Elvis Costello_, _Death Cab For Cutie_, _McGarrigle Sisters_, _Maestro Charles Barnett_, _Aidan Hawken_, _Ozomatli_, _The Submarines_, _Tim DeLaughter of Polyphonic Spree_, _Regina Spektor_, _Jenny Lewis_ et quelques autres...



			
				Weeds a dit:
			
		

> Little boxes
> Little boxes on the hillside,
> Little boxes made of ticky tacky,
> Little boxes on the hillside,
> ...



_... si vous voulez pas devoir les enregistrer à partir du site et que vous les voulez en mp3, ben empé... y'en a 16 en stock dans la petite boîte  _


----------



## Fab'Fab (5 Septembre 2007)

:love: :love: :love: 


Avec l'incontournable tube de 82 "Wot
J'avais ça en vinile à l'époque. c'est un des derniers que j'avais acheté avant de passer au CD...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2007)




----------



## richard-deux (6 Septembre 2007)

J'apprécie vraiment de + en + la musique de Ben Harper. :love:


----------



## la(n)guille (6 Septembre 2007)

sinon, je vous ai dit que j'aimais cinematic orchestra...


----------



## fedo (6 Septembre 2007)

> sinon, je vous ai dit que j'aimais _cinematic orchestra_...



moi aussi mais surtout l'album _Every Day_.





En revanche, le dernier date, _Ma Fleur_, est un peu fâné.:mouais:


----------



## la(n)guille (6 Septembre 2007)

fedo a dit:


> moi aussi mais surtout l'album _Every Day_.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



D'accord, et pas d'accord, j'ai longtemps pensé que _"every day"_ était le meilleur, puis j'ai fini par penser que c'est bien _"ma fleur"_ qui est le mieux fait et le plus abouti...

mais bon, je ne l'ai écouté que deux cent fois, _dixit_ Itunes...   :love:


----------



## silvio (7 Septembre 2007)

Pitain j'avais raté ça : reformation des Jesus and Mary Chain

:love::love:


----------



## richard-deux (7 Septembre 2007)

fedo a dit:


> En revanche, le dernier date, _Ma Fleur_, est un peu fâné.:mouais:



Je suis aussi de cet avis.
J'ai vu Cinematic Orchestra au festival Blue Note à Gand et le groupe n'avait joué que 2 ou 3 chansons du dernier opus.
Certes le concert ne durait qu'1 heure mais les chansons de "Ma Fleur" étaient rares. 

Sinon, le groupe est très bon sur scène.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2007)




----------



## ScubaARM (8 Septembre 2007)

Voudriez pas poster quelque chose de revigorant ? genre un truc qui donne la pêche après l'épisode argentin (cf. rugby), merci d'avance, pour éviter la déprime. 
Dark tintin ! tu as souvent de bonne inspiration ... (beaucoup d'autres aussi d'ailleur).
Hormis le requiem de Mozart et le palmarès de Pavarotti, please help !


----------



## Chang (8 Septembre 2007)

Revigorant ??? Umh, dans ce cas je preconise une dose de Jestofunk, trio italien qui existe depuis pas mal de temps maintenant. 

Ils ont un savant melange de funk, soul, disco  ... Le chanteur a une voix superbe et puissante. A ecouter les classiques Im Gonna Love You, Universal Mother, For Your Precious Love, Find Your State of Mind (bombe !!!) , ...


----------



## CouleurSud (8 Septembre 2007)

Le premier disque de Godspeed You ? Black Emperor, _f#a#_, sorti en 1997.
Des climats très variés, mais dominés par une couleur triste, presque désespérée. 
Une sombre expérience musicale pour écrire le chaos du monde. Pourtant, au milieu de cette peinture de champs de ruines, surgissent comme des moments d'apaisement où passent de petits rayons de lumière, comme pour dire que le crépuscule est aussi la promesse d'un jour nouveau


----------



## jphg (8 Septembre 2007)

Bon, on arr&#234;te tout et on va voir ce soir :
Legowelt au Nouveau Casino

Soir&#233;e Cosmic Club #3, de minuit &#224; l'aube, samedi 8 septembre. 
Go Go !


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2007)

*Romance*


[YOUTUBE]sIJ1MDXvT18[/YOUTUBE]

Paris is Burning​


----------



## teo (8 Septembre 2007)

AFX et Chosen Lords


----------



## Dark-Tintin (8 Septembre 2007)

ScubaARM a dit:


> Voudriez pas poster quelque chose de revigorant ? genre un truc qui donne la p&#234;che apr&#232;s l'&#233;pisode argentin (cf. rugby), merci d'avance, pour &#233;viter la d&#233;prime.
> Dark tintin ! tu as souvent de bonne inspiration ... (beaucoup d'autres aussi d'ailleur).
> Hormis le requiem de Mozart et le palmar&#232;s de Pavarotti, please help !




Alors en ce moment je suis beaucoup &#224; &#233;couter du BM 2&#232;me vague 

Je mets pas d'appr&#233;ciation et tout, aux noms et au titre de mon post tu comprends le genre  

Gorgoroth - Under The Sign Of Hell 

J'adore le d&#233;but de l'album en particulier, &#231;a booste 








Satyricon - The Shadowthrone 

Le 2eme satyricon, orient&#233; beaucoup plus Viking que le premier






Darkthrone - Under A Funeral Moon 

Un des premiers Darkthrone, pas aussi bon que Transylvanian hunger, mais j'adore 






Ah aussi si tu veux du bien intense qui s'arr&#234;te pas, regarde Demigod de Behemoth

Enfin bon c'est hard quand m&#234;me, mais bon, si t'&#233;coute Opeth tu doit avoir l'habitude je pense


----------



## Chang (8 Septembre 2007)

teo a dit:


> AFX et Chosen Lords



Je veux mon n'veu !!!


----------



## ScubaARM (8 Septembre 2007)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Alors en ce moment je suis beaucoup à écouter du BM 2ème vague
> 
> Je mets pas d'appréciation et tout, aux noms et au titre de mon post tu comprends le genre
> 
> ...



----------------------------

Tu es un chef Dark-Tintin , voilà de quoi me calmer un peu. A charge de revanche.


----------



## KARL40 (8 Septembre 2007)

Le nouvel album des BURNING HEADS "Opposite 2"

Ou leur punk-rock saupoudré de reggae ...


----------



## fedo (8 Septembre 2007)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Le premier disque de Godspeed You ? Black Emperor, _f#a#_, sorti en 1997.
> Des climats très variés, mais dominés par une couleur triste, presque désespérée.
> Une sombre expérience musicale pour écrire le chaos du monde. Pourtant, au milieu de cette peinture de champs de ruines, surgissent comme des moments d'apaisement où passent de petits rayons de lumière, comme pour dire que le crépuscule est aussi la promesse d'un jour nouveau



Godspeed You ! Blak Emperor, quel grand groupe:love:. Ah le label constellation et ses nombreuses étoiles :love:.


----------



## CouleurSud (9 Septembre 2007)

[youtube]1h1oRP7FfBw[/youtube]


The Kinks, _Sunny Afternoon_ (1966)

(le moins qu'on puisse dire, c'est que le grand Ray Davies ne manque pas d'humour)


----------



## Captain_X (9 Septembre 2007)

les plus belles roufflaquettes de tous les temps  : trevor bolder (bass)

[YOUTUBE]muMcWMKPEWQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## gKatarn (9 Septembre 2007)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Alors en ce moment je suis beaucoup à écouter du BM 2ème vague
> 
> Je mets pas d'appréciation et tout, aux noms et au titre de mon post tu comprends le genre
> 
> ...




Ah, c'est pour çà que t'es sourd quand on t'appelle ?


----------



## ScubaARM (9 Septembre 2007)

Mais non il le sera quand il aura écouté ça :


----------



## Captain_X (9 Septembre 2007)

gKatarn a dit:


> Ah, c'est pour &#231;&#224; que t'es sourd quand on t'appelle ?



non mon ami malheureusement c'est tout autre chose  ca se passe plut&#244;t du c&#244;t&#233; hormonal


bahhh Venom c'est encore audible par contre "Morbid Angel"





l&#224; c'est du lourd


----------



## Schillier21 (9 Septembre 2007)

euh
vous pourriez pas écrire ce que c'est à coté du cd
parce que c'est pas toujours très lisible
merci

moi c'est reggae ces temps
"Patrice" par exemple


----------



## Dark-Tintin (9 Septembre 2007)

Ouai, Venom j'aime pas trop, pr&#233;f&#232;re la 2&#232;me vague de black metal que les 1ers qui sont en chaises roulantes ou cercueuils maintenant 

C'est Morbid Angel ton truc Cap'tain ? Clair que rien que par r&#233;putation &#231;a &#224; l'air bien hardos 



Pour les pochettes, celle que j'ai post&#233; c'est marqu&#233;, celle de Scubaarm c'est Venom, et capt'ain X c'est Morbid Angel je crois


----------



## Schillier21 (9 Septembre 2007)

a ben maintenant que tu le dis, j'arrive mieux &#224; d&#233;chiffrer


----------



## ScubaARM (9 Septembre 2007)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Ouai, Venom j'aime pas trop, pr&#233;f&#232;re la 2&#232;me vague de black metal que les 1ers qui sont en chaises roulantes ou cercueuils maintenant
> 
> C'est Morbid Angel ton truc Cap'tain ? Clair que rien que par r&#233;putation &#231;a &#224; l'air bien hardos
> 
> Pour les pochettes, celle que j'ai post&#233; c'est marqu&#233;, celle de Scubaarm c'est Venom, et capt'ain X c'est Morbid Angel je crois



-----------------

Il est trop fort   et pas sourd du tout
Pour me rattraper j'essaye cela, je ne l'ai pas encore &#233;cout&#233;, il est un peu tard .... (Limbonic Art)


----------



## KARL40 (9 Septembre 2007)

ZENZILE "Living in Monochrome"






Si ce n'est 2 ou 3 morceaux, fini le dub ...
Cet album est résolument tourné vers des chansons plus "rock". 

Néanmoins, c'est excellent ....

Pour reprendre une critique, "Zenzile est mort, Vive Zenzile" :love: 

Pour écouter quelques morceaux : http://www.myspace.com/zenzile


----------



## KARL40 (9 Septembre 2007)

Comme je d&#233;couvre cet album de ZENZILE, &#224; noter &#233;galement les participations de Tricky et de David Alderman sans oublier les habituels Jamika et Jean Gomis.
Les voix sont donc beaucoup plus pr&#233;sentes &#233;galement.

Cet album est assez d&#233;routant au d&#233;part car l'image dub est fortement associ&#233;e &#224; ce groupe. Le changement est en tout cas tr&#232;s r&#233;ussi ....


----------



## Nobody (9 Septembre 2007)

teo a dit:


> AFX et Chosen Lords



Maintenant, je peux dire que oui. Je ne connaissais pas et j'aime bien. 

Merci pour la découverte.


:


----------



## Chang (10 Septembre 2007)

Cet album a ete cite pas mal de fois depuis la creation de ce fil. Je me permet de rappeler que cette compilation regroupe une selection de la serie de maxis sortit par Aphex Twin pour son projet Analord, sortis sur son label Rephlex. Y'a quasiment rien a jeter ...


----------



## jphg (10 Septembre 2007)

Captain_X a dit:


> les plus belles roufflaquettes de tous les temps  : trevor bolder (bass) |YOUTUBE| Bowie |YOUTUBE|



Maintenant quand j'entends du Bowie, je pense à La Vie Aquatique ; ce qui n'est pas forcément moins bien d'ailleurs, ni moins émouvant. :^)

La Vie Aquatique, B.O. (compos de Mark Mothersbaugh, le mec de Devo, divers trucs et reprises de Bowie en portugais par Seu Jorge)
The Life Aquatic, Seu Jorge (album avec toutes les reprises en portugais du film, plus d'autres)


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2007)

wormeyes a dit:


> Paris is Burning




Après Paris, London's Burning


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (11 Septembre 2007)

teo a dit:


>





Chang a dit:


> Cet album a ete cite pas mal de fois depuis la creation de ce fil. Je me permet de rappeler que cette compilation regroupe une selection de la serie de maxis sortit par Aphex Twin pour son projet Analord, sortis sur son label Rephlex. Y'a quasiment rien a jeter ...




*Le syndr&#244;me Canada Dry ?*
Ca ressembre &#224; AFX, &#231;a sonne comme AFX, le visuel de la pochette ressemble &#224; du AFX. Mais est ce AFX qui officie derri&#232;re le pseudo de Brian Tregaskin alias The Tuss?

M&#234;me furie exp&#233;rimentale, m&#234;mes beats cisel&#233;s, m&#234;mes sonorit&#233;s acides, pour ceux que Chosen Lords avait mis en app&#233;tit et qui en redemandent encore, je leur conseille vivement de se procurer "the rushup edge" de The Tuss.


----------



## jphg (11 Septembre 2007)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:


> je leur conseille vivement de se procurer "the rushup edge" de The Tuss.



J'approuve.  
Et &#224; propos d'Analord, on peut aller voir ici&#8230; 

edit, rien &#224; voir :
[YOUTUBE]sDoIefGowZk[/YOUTUBE]
 :rateau:  

et l&#224;, on trouvera le remix "van She Technologic" qui d&#233;chire pas mal, je trouve (un peu facile certes, mais on s'en fout&#8230


----------



## Chang (11 Septembre 2007)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:


> *Le syndr&#244;me Canada Dry ?*
> Ca ressembre &#224; AFX, &#231;a sonne comme AFX, le visuel de la pochette ressemble &#224; du AFX. Mais est ce AFX qui officie derri&#232;re le pseudo de Brian Tregaskin alias The Tuss?
> 
> M&#234;me furie exp&#233;rimentale, m&#234;mes beats cisel&#233;s, m&#234;mes sonorit&#233;s acides, pour ceux que Chosen Lords avait mis en app&#233;tit et qui en redemandent encore, je leur conseille vivement de se procurer "the rushup edge" de The Tuss.



Bon je veux pas faire celui qui fait sa crise parce qu'on le lit pas ,mais j'ai deja donne l'identite du mec dont l'alias est The Tuss ...  ... Et c'est pas APhex Twin ... re-


----------



## ficelle (11 Septembre 2007)

KARL40 a dit:


> ZENZILE "Living in Monochrome"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



vraiment tres bon !


----------



## fedo (11 Septembre 2007)

Après _Daydream Nation_ de _Sonic Youth_ précité, voici également du lourd, _Nothing's Shocking_ de _Jane's Addiction




_


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2007)

*Captain Pasty*​


----------



## Dark-Tintin (11 Septembre 2007)

Je crois qu'on a oubli&#233; de dire &#224; scubaarm que j'ai 15 ans   




Sinon, en ce moment : *Red Hot Chili Peppers - Californication*

(et principalement la chanson du m&#234;me nom )





*Iron Maiden - Powerslave* (heavy culte )

Pas besoin de pr&#233;senter 
Bon allez... Un des 1er Iron, et puis je continue pas enfait 






*Burzum - Filosofem* (black / atmo)

Je pense pas que y'ai besoin de pr&#233;senter non plus, ceux qui aiment le black connaissent etc... 
Jvais juste &#234;tre tr&#232;s gentil et dire qu'il y'a 6 chansons, avec une partie plut&#244;t orient&#233;e Black (les 3 premi&#232;res) et une plus orient&#233;e atmo (les 3derni&#232;res, qui l'aurait devin&#233; ?)







Ah ouai, puis aussi *Anathema - The Silent enigma* (Doom Death / Atmo)

Donc voil&#224;, un des 1er anathema, qui change beaucoup de celui d'avant, beaucoup plus lent, avec souvent des guitares folk en d&#233;but de morceaux ou en pitit interlude (j'aurais r&#233;ussi &#224; placer un mot savant au moins ) et tr&#232;s doom, voil&#224; c'est bon c'est fini pas envie de faire un pav&#233;:sleep:


----------



## Sindanárië (11 Septembre 2007)

pas grave, ça te passera, tous les ados écoutent ça


----------



## Schillier21 (11 Septembre 2007)

je confirme^^
tu verras, à 16 ans tu commenceras aussi à aimer de la musique plus musicale, par exemple le rock n' roll', le reggae, et tout ça
moi ya pas longtemps j'étais aussi tout le temps en train de me défoncer les tympans^^

ces jours:
Kamilean
artiste de reggae justement
trop bien ce qu'il fait


----------



## Sindanárië (11 Septembre 2007)

Schillier21 a dit:


> moi ya pas longtemps j'étais aussi tout le temps en train de me défoncer les tympans^^
> 
> ces jours:
> Kamilean
> ...



Yeah


----------



## CouleurSud (11 Septembre 2007)

Sindan&#225;ri&#235;;4400690 a dit:
			
		

> pas grave, &#231;a te passera, tous les ados &#233;coutent &#231;a



Quelle cruaut&#233; ! 

Iron Maiden  ! 

Et pourquoi pas Van Halen, les Scorpions et Supertramp !

Tu pi&#233;tines tout ce qui a color&#233; ma chambre d'adolescente


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (11 Septembre 2007)

Chang a dit:


> j'ai deja donne l'identite du mec dont l'alias est The Tuss ...  ... Et c'est pas APhex Twin ... re-



*Simple*
nom d'emprunt.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2007)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:


> *Simple*
> nom d'emprunt.



on s'en branle un peu, n'est-ce pas ?


----------



## ScubaARM (12 Septembre 2007)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Je crois qu'on a oublié de dire à scubaarm que j'ai 15 ans
> 
> *Iron Maiden - Powerslave* (heavy culte )
> 
> ...



Bonsoir Dark-Tintin, si si je savais que tu as 15 ans comme moi j'ai eu 15 ans, et à 15 ans j'écoutais :




C'est mon préféré.
Bonne nuit.


----------



## Captain_X (12 Septembre 2007)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Quelle cruauté !
> 
> Iron Maiden  !
> 
> ...



supertramp, avant que ca passe..., ca reste le groupe le plus diffusé et probablement un des plus connu avec les stones,beatles et consort.

enfin supertramp jusqu'en 1983 avec roger hogdson, après forcément c'est moins bien


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2007)

Schillier21 a dit:


> je confirme^^
> tu verras, à 16 ans tu commenceras aussi à aimer de la musique plus musicale, par exemple le rock n' roll', le reggae, et tout ça
> moi ya pas longtemps j'étais aussi tout le temps en train de me défoncer les tympans^^


Ouf !

A 15 ans, j'écoutais de la pop new-wave, de la variet' française, Prince, j'étais fan de Kim Wilde...

J'ai découvert le métal à 19 ans, le rap à 23.

Cool, je rajeuni.

Ce qui m'emmerde un peu, c'est que, à ce train là, à 40 ans je vire fan de Henri Dès...


----------



## CouleurSud (12 Septembre 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Ouf !
> 
> A 15 ans, j'écoutais de la pop new-wave, de la variet' française, Prince, j'étais fan de Kim Wilde...
> 
> J'ai découvert le métal à 19 ans, le rap à 23.



En fait, j'étais trop petite pour écouter tout ça.

Mais quand je serai grande, j'écouterai les Stooges, MC5, les Saints et les Seeds


(et aussi les Ramones)

(et, peut-être, Count Five)

(ou même, pourquoi pas, Métal Urbain)


----------



## fedo (12 Septembre 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Ouf !
> 
> A 15 ans, j'&#233;coutais ..., de la variet' fran&#231;aise,



piti&#233; j'ai d&#233;j&#224; une bronchite alors pas les oreillons.

sinon pour les djeunes de 15 ans qui n'ont pas connu The Jesus Lizard (&#231;a se rattrappe tr&#232;s bien), leur ex vocaliste frappadingue _David Yow_ s'est trouv&#233; un nouveau chez lui.
il a rejoint le groupe _QUI_ pour leur nouvel album




PS: le titre du CD fait tr&#232;s djeun fille de 15 ans, "le miracle de l'amour" en fran&#231;ais. je vous rassure sur le contenu, pas d'analogie avec une sombre sitcom d'origine AB production.
apr&#232;s QUI, la question qui vient souvent c'est o&#249;
 et bien sur Ipecec Recordings bien s&#251;r. Les plus aff&#251;t&#233;s d'entre vous auront d&#233;j&#224; remarqu&#233; que d&#233;sormais les 2 anciennes figures de proue de _Jesus lizard_ sont sous le giron de Mike Patton et de son label musical au catalogue plus que jamais fourni en qualit&#233;. et oui _Duane Denison_, ex guitariste du l&#233;zard jesus avait d&#233;j&#224; lanc&#233; le projet _Tomahawk_ avec le boss himself, le sieur Mike.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2007)




----------



## teo (13 Septembre 2007)

fig. 5 a dit:


>


impossible de voir ton image, même si je rentre l'adresse dans une nouvelle page... c'est comme discogs je pense...
_D'où l'intérêt de mettre au moins le nom et le titre  ?_


_Duel (12")_ de Propaganda, je dirais juste que c'est tellement 80's (voir la vidéo) pour le meilleur dans ce cas, ou parfois le pire. Des cools moments et puis c'était ZTT quand même :love: ZTT, pitin il faut que je brûle une bougie en leur honneur un de ces soirs  :love: Et faire un tee à l'occasion 


[YOUTUBE]6w_q58CFfAo[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Chang (13 Septembre 2007)

teo a dit:


> ZTT, pitin il faut que je br&#251;le une bougie en leur honneur un de ces soirs  :love: Et faire un tee &#224; l'occasion
> 
> 
> [youtube] ZTT ? [youtube]​








ZTT ? ZZT ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2007)

teo a dit:


> impossible de voir ton image, même si je rentre l'adresse dans une nouvelle page... c'est comme discogs je pense...
> _D'où l'intérêt de mettre au moins le nom et le titre  ?_



certes mais dans ton cas tu peux m'appeler au lieu de jouer à WoW

sinon c'est en lien avec un film du 26 septembre


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Septembre 2007)

teo a dit:


> impossible de voir ton image, même si je rentre l'adresse dans une nouvelle page... c'est comme discogs je pense...
> _D'où l'intérêt de mettre au moins le nom et le titre  ?_
> 
> 
> ...




Aaaaaah Susan Freitag... :love: 

J'ai un ou deux albums solo d'elle :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Septembre 2007)

[YOUTUBE]YdFMmZh_80M[/YOUTUBE]


Je ne sais pas ce qui m'a pris... :rose: :rose: :rose:


----------



## tirhum (13 Septembre 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Je ne sais pas ce qui m'a pris... :rose: :rose: :rose:


Dérèglement hormonal ?!...


----------



## jphg (13 Septembre 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Aaaaaah Susan Freitag... :love:
> J'ai un ou deux albums solo d'elle :love: :love: :love:



c pas Claudia Brücken ? (je retrouve pas mon post sur Propaganda il date d'il n'y a pas longtemps)


----------



## SirG (13 Septembre 2007)

Si, le groupe a été constitué de :

- Michael Mertens
- Suzanne Freytag
- Claudia Brücken
- Ralf Dörper
- Andreas Thein
- Betsi Miller
- Derek Forbes
- Brian McGee

Enfin pas tous en même temps. Au chant, la célébrissime Claudia Brücken remplacée par Suzanne Freytag après le départ de la première. Mais ce titre, Duel est bien interprété par Claudia.


----------



## l'écrieur (13 Septembre 2007)

34 pistes plus tard, j'ai compris le sens de la mention "Deluxe edition".


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2007)

teo a dit:


> Propaganda



:love: 

 Jewel !  


[YOUTUBE]PpFdiu6GhSU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## KARL40 (13 Septembre 2007)

fig. 5 a dit:


> sinon c'est en lien avec un film du 26 septembre


 
C'est le film d'Anton Corbjin sur JOY DIVISON ?


----------



## jphg (13 Septembre 2007)

wormeyes a dit:


> [Pump up the volume ]


YES !
:rateau:


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Septembre 2007)

ok, j'avoue c'est Claudia Brücken, je me suis trompé...


----------



## silvio (13 Septembre 2007)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Quelle cruauté !
> 
> Iron Maiden  !
> 
> ...


Mais, mais ... le premier album de Van Halen, c'est toujours bien !:love::love:



CouleurSud a dit:


> En fait, j'étais trop petite pour écouter tout ça.
> 
> Mais quand je serai grande, j'écouterai les Stooges, MC5, les Saints et les Seeds
> 
> ...


Pareil ... pis j'irai les voir en concert les ceusses qui sont pas morts 



fig. 5 a dit:


> certes mais dans ton cas tu peux m'appeler au lieu de jouer à WoW


Ben quoi ? il vient de passer 12ème niveau, c'est très bien et on l'encourage 

sinon c'est en lien avec un film du 26 septembre[/quote]



Fab'Fab a dit:


> ok, j'avoue c'est Claudia Brücken, je me suis trompé...


C'est marrant, je ne t'en veux même pas ...


----------



## JPTK (13 Septembre 2007)

Tain je vais finir par n'&#233;couter plus que ce groupe, c'est dingue, dire que je les avais &#233;cout&#233; &#224; reculons pourtant... et qu'en plus j'avais &#233;t&#233; les voir en concert et que c'&#233;tait nul :rateau: (bon fallait voir l'endroit aussi)


----------



## teo (14 Septembre 2007)

fig. 5 a dit:


> certes mais dans ton cas tu peux m'appeler au lieu de jouer &#224; WoW
> sinon c'est en lien avec un film du 26 septembre


_
On va dire que je vais r&#233;pondre dans ta shoutbox  Et je maintiens ce que j'ai dit sur le lien image, c'est mieux avec un nom et un titre, mais c'est pas nouveau, tout comme je remercie ici jphg sur sa remarque, il y a quelques semaines (citation d'images etc.) que vous retrouvez dans sa signature._

Pour ce qui est du film, la bande-annonce m'a scotch&#233;e et je pense qu'on va en reparler ici  y'aura les fans et les antis, ceux qui l'ont vu, ceux qui n'&#233;taient pas n&#233;s&#8230; Honn&#234;tement, j'ai d&#233;couvert NO avant JD (_1983, avec_ Confusion pour  _Rockline, puis Blue Monday et Touch by the hand of God_). JD ne m'a jamais &#233;norm&#233;ment emball&#233; _(m&#234;me si j'aime bien mais c'est pareil avec Bauhaus, je suis pas fan)_, NO &#233;tant plus dansant (ah, quand on aime tr&#233;mousser son corps...). Mes potes &#233;coutaient pas mal &#231;a, encore en 85, lors d'un s&#233;jour en Angleterre et d'un passage &#224; Londres. Mais bon, j'int&#232;gre &#231;a comme un Classique maintenant.

Mais ce sera la vie de Ian Curtis dans l'adaptation au cin&#233;ma du livre Touching from a distance &#233;crit par sa femme, Deborah Curtis, et r&#233;alis&#233; par Anton Corbijn. Une vision, une r&#233;alit&#233;. Je vais en profiter avant la sortie pour remater Shadowplayer, d&#233;j&#224; plusieurs fois &#233;voqu&#233; ici, qui retrace l'&#233;pop&#233;e de la Factory...



wormeyes: M.A.R.R.S. :love: :love:
Chang: ZTT, tu le fais expr&#232;s


----------



## jphg (14 Septembre 2007)

Sinon, il y avait 24 Hour Party People qui était pas mal. Mais c'est un film, pas un docu.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Septembre 2007)

J'ai vu la bande annonce du film hier,
je ne connais absolument ni JD, ni vraiment l'histoire visiblement pas trop joyeuse de son leader,
vrai, je ne connais rien au fond.

Mais j'irais voir le film - la bande annonce donne à voir du _cinéma_ et pas juste une illustration imagée sur la vie d'un chanteur.

Enfin, je trouve.

Après, quand on raconte la vie d'autrui, il n'y a jamais de Vérité avec une majuscule, toujours pleins de petites vérités parcelaires et personnelles - ce qui est important, dans le cas d'une oeuvre, c'est ce que l'on peut dégager d'universel du cas particulier.
Non ?


----------



## clampin (14 Septembre 2007)

Figurez-vous que je viens de d&#233;couvrir un groupe assez g&#233;nial des ann&#233;es 60-70.. c'est Lynyrd Skynyrd (y en a des y la dedans)... Et bien j'ai d&#233;cid&#233;.. demain je vais me chercher la collec compl&#232;te... a moins que l'un de vous sait quel est l'indispensable de ce groupe... a+


----------



## ScubaARM (15 Septembre 2007)

Voilà Msieur


----------



## macinside (15 Septembre 2007)

bon ... en album je trouve &#231;a chiant comme la mort, par contre en live c'est pleins d'&#233;motions et de sinc&#233;rit&#233;, on ce met a bien &#233;couter les paroles et a les comprendre ! Donc le slam &#231;a devrait &#234;tre interdit en album  rien ne vaut un bon live 

sinon &#231;a en live a la f&#234;te de l'huma c'est un grand moment :love:


----------



## clampin (15 Septembre 2007)

ScubaARM a dit:


> Voilà Msieur



Merci... je vais aller voir ça...


----------



## macarel (15 Septembre 2007)

clampin a dit:


> Figurez-vous que je viens de d&#233;couvrir un groupe assez g&#233;nial des ann&#233;es 60-70.. c'est Lynyrd Skynyrd (y en a des y la dedans)... Et bien j'ai d&#233;cid&#233;.. demain je vais me chercher la collec compl&#232;te... a moins que l'un de vous sait quel est l'indispensable de ce groupe... a+



T'as bon go&#251;t tu sais  

"Sweet Home Alabama", &#233;coute bien les paroles, c'est une r&#233;ponse &#224; Neil Young, (assez controvers&#233, mais tr&#232;s bonne musique:love:
Tu le trouvera sur "What's your Name" (en &#233;lctrique), mais le meilleur reste (d'apr&#232;s moi) la version acoustique sur "Endangered Species" (le dernier &#233;tant de toute fa&#231;on, pour moi, leur meilleur album)


----------



## CouleurSud (15 Septembre 2007)

Je ne m'en lasse pas. Certes, beaucoup de références : Velvet, Suicide, Jesus and Mary Chains. Mais si bien assumées. Des mélodies sucrées sur un fond parfois sombre et un brin noisy. Des guitares lumineuses.
A noter, la présence sur ce disque de Moe Tucker et de de Martin Rev


----------



## CouleurSud (15 Septembre 2007)

macarel a dit:


> T'as bon goût tu sais
> 
> "Sweet Home Alabama", écoute bien les paroles, c'est une réponse à Neil Young, (assez controversé), mais très bonne musique:love:
> Tu le trouvera sur "What's your Name" (en élctrique), mais le meilleur reste (d'après moi) la version acoustique sur "Endangered Species" (le dernier étant de toute façon, pour moi, leur meilleur album)





Réponse à "Southern Man" (magnifique, mais effectivement méprisant pour les "sudistes"). Et, c'est vrai, "contreversé" (c'est le moins qu'on puisse dire). Particulièrement en France où ils ont longtemps traîné une réputation de racisme. Ce qui a fait un peu les affaires des Allman Brothers (un autre très bon groupe à écouter de cette époque)


----------



## l'écrieur (15 Septembre 2007)

clampin a dit:


> Figurez-vous que je viens de découvrir un groupe assez génial des années 60-70.. c'est Lynyrd Skynyrd (y en a des y la dedans)... Et bien j'ai décidé.. demain je vais me chercher la collec complète... a moins que l'un de vous sait quel est l'indispensable de ce groupe... a+



Te casse pas, y'a qu'un truc de bien, c'est Sweet Home Alabama, parce que Neil Young leur avait botté le cul et que ça les avait vexé.
Le reste, c'est rien que du rock gras de bouseux sudistes.


----------



## Schillier21 (15 Septembre 2007)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Te casse pas, y'a qu'un truc de bien, c'est Sweet Home Alabama, parce que Neil Young leur avait botté le cul et que ça les avait vexé.
> Le reste, c'est rien que du rock gras de bouseux sudistes.



c'est vrai que c'est quand même la meilleur chanson
pour les autres il y en a deux trois pas mal, mais le reste est pas top top.
mais j'aime bien quand même une fois de temps en temps


----------



## p4bl0 (15 Septembre 2007)

Le deriner album que je me suis procur&#233; :





EDIT : teo &#224; raison : le nom de l'album c'est *Gran Bang* du collectif *Qhuit* (et je change aussi l'adresse de l'image, je n'ai d&#233;couvert discogs que hier soir )


----------



## teo (15 Septembre 2007)

p4bl0 a dit:


> Le deriner album que je me suis procur&#233; :



_*Remarque:* Les liens vers discogs ne fonctionnent plus depuis bien un an ou deux _

_re confirmation que noter le nom c'est toujours pas mal _


----------



## macarel (15 Septembre 2007)

Schillier21 a dit:


> c'est vrai que c'est quand même la meilleur chanson
> pour les autres il y en a deux trois pas mal, mais le reste est pas top top.
> mais j'aime bien quand même une fois de temps en temps



Te casse pas, y'a qu'un truc de bien, c'est Sweet Home Alabama, parce que Neil Young leur avait botté le cul et que ça les avait vexé.
Le reste, c'est rien que du rock gras de bouseux sudistes.

Je suis d'accord , sauf (comme déjà dit) "Endangered Species" qui date de 1994 et est accoustique (genre "unplugged"). Il y a un "groove" qui n'existe pas sur leur disques plus anciens 
Essaie, tu vas voir... La version de "Heartbreak Hotel":love: 
C'est très blues de toute façon, faut aimer  :love:


----------



## Schillier21 (15 Septembre 2007)

macarel a dit:


> Je suis d'accord , sauf (comme déjà dit) "Endangered Species" qui date de 1994 et est accoustique (genre "unplugged"). Il y a un "groove" qui n'existe pas sur leur disques plus anciens
> Essaie, tu vas voir... La version de "Heartbreak Hotel":love:
> C'est très blues de toute façon, faut aimer  :love:



effectivement 
on crorait presque à Eric Clapton par bouts
de toute beauté
avec la voix du chanteur de lynyrd skynyrd et le piano....

ça c'était pour "heartbreak hotel"

maintenant pour le reste
c'est vrai qu'ils assurent beaucoup plus en accoustique qu'avec les électriques
cet album je l'avais depuis un moment (merci papounet^^) mais j'avais jamais pris le temps de l'écouter...

merci du conseil


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2007)

[YOUTUBE]KZXhlwYOyLw[/YOUTUBE]


*V.F.*​


----------



## Schillier21 (15 Septembre 2007)

Pas mal du tout
j'aime bien

le clip le plus pourri de tous les temps: (attention âmes sensibles s'abstenir)
[youtube]31x2WpuSAkA[/youtube]​ 

hahaha
superbe


----------



## Dark-Tintin (15 Septembre 2007)

&#201;norme... A ce point l&#224; c'est un exploit... L'&#233;lite du clip de merde ! Le summum... Le top !


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2007)

teo a dit:


> _
> Et je maintiens ce que j'ai dit sur le lien image, c'est mieux avec un nom et un titre, mais c'est pas nouveau
> 
> _


 
c'est pas nouveau que je m'en abstiens


----------



## gKatarn (15 Septembre 2007)

Schillier21 a dit:


> Ple clip le plus pourri de tous les temps: (attention âmes sensibles s'abstenir)
> [youtube]31x2WpuSAkA[/youtube]​
> 
> hahaha
> superbe




:affraid: :affraid: :affraid: 

Mais, c'est pas possib' à ce point-là... champion du monde


----------



## macarel (15 Septembre 2007)

gKatarn a dit:


> :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:
> 
> Mais, c'est pas possib' à ce point-là... champion du monde



Bon, je vais me coucher, ça m'a achevé   :mouais:


----------



## tweek (15 Septembre 2007)

Schillier21 a dit:


> Pas mal du tout
> j'aime bien
> 
> le clip le plus pourri de tous les temps: (attention âmes sensibles s'abstenir)
> ...



*Parti se pendre..*


----------



## SirG (15 Septembre 2007)

J'avoue que le clip est top moumoute malgré une chanson correcte pour de la volksmusic, mais mon préféré reste zlad!


----------



## Chang (16 Septembre 2007)

Gui Boratto - Beautiful Life






Track issu de l'abum Chromophobia sortit sur Kompakt, label qui continue de remonter dans mon estime apres la compile Total 8.

Le track Beautiful Life est un savoureux melange de voix feminine sucree et de musique consensuelle, un melange qu;on a l'impression d'avoir deja entendu. Ca rappelle Beautiful Clouds de The Orb.

Bref du bon du beau pour le dimanche, pour un reveil en douceur ...


----------



## Schillier21 (16 Septembre 2007)

Chang a dit:


> Gui Boratto - Beautiful Life
> 
> Track issu de l'abum Chromophobia sortit sur Kompakt, label qui continue de remonter dans mon estime apres la compile Total 8.
> 
> ...



effectivement
l&#224; je fais mes devoirs et &#231;a passe super bien
surtout que j'ai la t&#234;te bien plant&#233; dans le *** ^^

elle tourne en boucle sur youtube


----------



## teo (16 Septembre 2007)

C'est honn&#234;te pourtant, sirupeux comme il faut, de la vraie musique pop r&#233;gionale des familles. Rien d'exceptionnel &#224; part que &#231;a s'&#233;coute plut&#244;t bien, sans p&#233;ter un cable.
Ca parait naze aux plus jeunes, mais les mauvais effets sp&#233;ciaux c'est toujours ceux des films quand on &#233;tait pas n&#233; 

Dans le genre mauvais de chez mauvais et vraiment tr&#232;s tr&#232;s tarte, qui surfe avec la gr&#226;ce d'un supertanker sur la vague des gays barbus qui sont boivent de la bi&#232;re car ils aiment &#231;a ou parce que &#231;a fait fait viril, j'appelle sur le podium des grands vainqueurs, les _dindonours_ de Bearforce One (noter le jeu de mot de bon go&#251;t).

A &#233;couter jusque vers la fin, c'est un megamix qui d&#233;borde, c'est &#224; vomir tellement c'est mauvais 


bon je retourne &#224; _Walls_ d'Apparat, c'est juste tellement bon :love: :love:
_Et il a une meilleure gueule que ces p******* en polo..._


----------



## Chang (17 Septembre 2007)

teo a dit:


> bon je retourne à _Walls_ d'Apparat, c'est juste tellement bon :love: :love:
> _Et il a une meilleure gueule que ces p******* en polo..._



Le track Rotary en collaboration avec la belle Ellen me fait toujours autant chavirer ...


----------



## teo (17 Septembre 2007)

Sur quelle galette ? Je ne l'ai pas sur _Orchestra of Bubbles_ qui par ailleurs est devenu pour moi un Classique que j'aime autant &#233;couter qu'un Classique de Massive Attack, DM ou Prince :love: A emporter dans une cave apr&#232;s la bombe 


Une s&#233;rie _AFX_ l&#224;, avec les Analord.
Le son _acid_ me fascine toujours, 20 ans apr&#232;s   Jamais je n'ai entendu un son aussi proche de son nom. Il n'y a peu de rapport entre un _Acid Trax_ de *Phuture* et *AFX* mais le son est l&#224;.



​

_Une petite digression, en piq&#251;re de rappel: les concerts du dimanche &#224; St Eustache sont vraiment int&#233;ressants. Hier, Dietrich Buxtehude, pour le tricentenaire de sa mort._ Merci encore &#224; jphg pour l'info


----------



## Chang (17 Septembre 2007)

teo a dit:


> Sur quelle galette ? Je ne l'ai pas sur _Orchestra of Bubbles_.



Mais c'est justement sur Orchestra Of Bubbles que tu peux trouver ce track ... enfin d'apres discogs, track 4 du CD. 

Perso je l'ai chope en mp3 seul, issu du ep de remix Way Out.



teo a dit:


> Le son _acid_ me fascine toujours, 20 ans après   Jamais je n'ai entendu un son aussi proche de son nom. Il n'y a peu de rapport entre un _Acid Trax_ de *Phuture* et *AFX* mais le son est là.



Tu as la compile Acid de chez Soul Jazz Records ??? 

Pas toujours evidente a ecouter en entier, mais de temps en temps, un bon enchainement de deux trois tracks bien sentis 

Le maxi Capracara - Opal Rush sortit chez Soul Jazz aussi est une petite pepite acid qui devrait te plaire a mon avis.


----------



## teo (17 Septembre 2007)

Ah tiens... je viens de regarder. Effectivement. Le truc c'est que j'ai la version promo, je l'avais re&#231;ue quelques semaines avant sa sortie officielle et deux morceaux en sont absents  


			
				Discogs a dit:
			
		

> Recorded, written and produced at the Panic Room in 2005. Promo release in simple cardboard sleeve. Two tracks are missing compared to the retail CD (Rotary and Sleepless), and the track order is different &#8211; it is in fact the same track order as on the 2xLP version. Complex&#224;chord's string contribution is not mentioned on the artwork.


Pour la compile Acid, non, je ne l'ai pas


----------



## KARL40 (17 Septembre 2007)

Musique électronique ...  bla bla bla ...   

Revenons à l'essentiel : l'album du JON SPENCER BLUES EXPLOSION produit par Albini ...


----------



## Sindanárië (17 Septembre 2007)

*Exile Paradise* de *In Strict Confidence :rateau:*


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2007)

Le dernier dA frESh Podcast sept 03 est superbe!
Minimal tout comme il faut.
Avec un petite perle de transition:
Quench - Dreams (Sebastien Leger mix) suivi de
Yvan And Dan Daniel - Enjoy the silence (Jerome Isma Ae rmx)

V&#233;ritablement m&#233;chant. Techniquement splendide, tempo comme harmonique, le titre en lui m&#234;me est toute en profondeur, malgr&#232; un bootleg vu et revu, &#231;a donne envie de bouger.
Notamment sur les cut du DJ bien plac&#233;s. 

Ce gars l&#224; est en train de rattraper bien comme il faut notre D. Sinclair national. :love: 
(Et il a pas une voix de chiotte sur ses Podcast toutes les 10min pour te vendre un teeshirt Feel the Wave&#169; qui te fait kiffer la vibe &#224; l'int&#233;rieur du dedans de ton boule  )



Enjoy!  


​


----------



## teo (18 Septembre 2007)

pourquoi ses podcasts changent-ils d'adresse tt les 5 podcasts, &#231;a me fout un bordel dans les mises &#224; jour


----------



## bompi (18 Septembre 2007)

Apr&#232;s avoir &#233;cout&#233; "I Drank It", le nouveau simple de Jondi and Spesh (sympa, cool m&#234;me, peinard quoi !), un peu de zen et de s&#233;r&#233;nit&#233; dans ce monde merd*que avec Brian Eno "Lightness" (que l'on trouve sur son site, en CD ou mp3 sans DRM). C'est de l'_ambient_ comme quasiment seul lui peut en faire : c'est a&#233;rien sans &#234;tre vide, apaisant et subtil sans &#234;tre niaiseux ou m&#233;diocre comme 99&#37; de la production &#233;tiquet&#233;e _new age_.

&#192; suivre la musique tout aussi diaphane d'un ancien comparse du britannique, Laraaji, avec "Flow Goes The Universe". Une r&#233;ussite, cet album (pourtant, la m&#233;ditation transcendantale et les sornettes fa&#231;on feng shui et tout le tralala oriental, ce n'est pas ma tasse de th&#233; (vert)).


----------



## teo (18 Septembre 2007)

Une découverte qui va aller tourner en boucle dans mon iPod: 
_Jack The House - Original Mix_ de *Kikumoto Allstars* sur International Deejay Gigolos CD Ten, c'est sur une double compilation non mixée par DJ Hell. Dans les étalons maison, y'a *Mount Sims* un peu plus loin, mais pas encore entendu.

_Jack The House_, c'est une intro typée 1986-87, son net et clair, de la house bien dansante, celle qui pousse à sortir un jeudi soir avec un ou deux potes et à pas se coucher alors qu'on a une journée de folie le lendemain au taf, on se marre et on boit régulièrement, méthodiquement car on a juste pas envie de perdre sa soirée, qu'elle est exceptionnelle et les regards sont beaux, entre connaisseurs. Par petites touches, quasi du *S-Xpress* par certains côtés puis qui poisse aux oreilles avec ce son si _acid_ qu'il en est âcre, il suinte, le truc qui met direct la pression, sortir son sifflet et tout et tout... La voix déformée fait son *Jamie Principle*, _Baby wants to ride_, ça rappelle des souvenirs, c'est bon, y'a même les gouttes violettes qui tombent du plafond de la salle, _hangar style_, non non, je n'ai jamais fait de rave pourtant mais des boites en zone industrielle, si   

*DJ Hell*, j'ai dansé sur ses mix, dans un squatt genevois où ça tabassait tellement bien, y'avait la bande à _Daze_ ou à la _Boîte à Brigitte_, je ne sais plus, qui s'en souvient encore? _Daze_ qui a été signé chez *Gigolo* d'ailleurs, *Plastique de Rêve* qu'il s'appelle... je les recroiserai bien toute cette bande de joyeux drilles... Pas de nouvelles de Pat's suite à cette rencontre imprévue l'année dernière à Cointrin, je venais de récupérer notre cher DocEvil à Cointrin  Bien envie de rappeler C., de toute façon, c'est elle qui m'a reconnu, même 6 ans après, même avec la barbe: même si je ne revoyais qu'elle, ce serait top, C. est une femme idéale, classe, simple et so fun, so chic et elle savait en plus tout l'effet qu'elle me faisait, elle en riait et moi aussi, c'était déjà beaucoup. Bon je m'arrête mais écouter ça c'est du bon  ...


----------



## Chang (18 Septembre 2007)




----------



## Schillier21 (18 Septembre 2007)

conseillé par un ami
et effectivement c'est pas mal du tout
Groove Armada
[YOUTUBE]9AhzX0pou-U[/YOUTUBE]

et aussi nick terranova


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2007)

*8.11, Brixton Academy *​


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Septembre 2007)

Un live de Bowie au 10 Spot en 97... Quel bonheur :love: :love: :love:


----------



## El_Bobo (18 Septembre 2007)

De tout, avec un très gros faible pour Jimmy Hendrix et les Stones...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (18 Septembre 2007)

Sonata Arctica - Winterhearts Guilds :love:

Metal plutôt speed, même si moins que les 2 d'avant je trouve, mon préféré :love:


----------



## CouleurSud (18 Septembre 2007)

wormeyes a dit:


> *8.11, Brixton Academy *​



Tu fais bien de rappeler l'essentiel


----------



## p4bl0 (18 Septembre 2007)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Tu fais bien de rappeler l'essentiel


+1


----------



## Schillier21 (18 Septembre 2007)

ils étaient en concert dimanche soir à Genève
POLICE

j'ai vus des vidéos faites par des potes qui y étaient...........ben j'aurais bien aimé y être!!!!!!


----------



## Mobyduck (19 Septembre 2007)

*Ben Harper & The Innocent Criminals* - Lifeline






J'ai toujours du mal à exprimer mes sentiments concernant la musique, quand c'est mauvais c'est assez simple, mais lorsque c'est bon impossible de trouver les mots justes...

En résumé, j'ai adoré. Voilà.  :love:  

Petit extrait: In The Colors

Sites officiels: V.O  /  V.F

Et sur MySpace.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2007)

*Division Kent*​


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2007)

Un petit commentaire peut-&#234;tre ? C'est demand&#233; dans le premier post. Parce que bon, j'imagine qu'on doit &#234;tre plusieurs &#224; avoir une belle collection de pochettes de CD&#8230;


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (19 Septembre 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4409505 a dit:
			
		

> Un petit commentaire peut-&#234;tre ? C'est demand&#233; dans le premier post.



*Ne dis pas &#231;a malheureux !*
&#231;a va entrainer une d&#233;ferlante de lien youtube &#224; la c0n.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4409505 a dit:
			
		

> Un petit commentaire peut-être ? C'est demandé dans le premier post. Parce que bon, j'imagine qu'on doit être plusieurs à avoir une belle collection de pochettes de CD



 

..... et souvent un petit lien vaut bien mieux, pour se forger sa propre opinion, que 1000 blablas, encore faut-il le cliquer.  


Alors, et puisque c'est demandé si gentiment:

*Division Kent / Gravity* , second album pop/electro/trip-hop des fertiles zürichois (rescussités des cendres de *swandive*) après Monsterproof (certains ici se souviennent certainement de *Faraday Cage*). 

 

Album sorti cette semaine, j'écoute, je découvre.  

Non, pas de lien youtube à la c0n à proposer.


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Septembre 2007)

Un chanteur sud africain découvert par le biais d'amis d'amis qui l'ont produit.
Excellent :love:


----------



## teo (19 Septembre 2007)

Ah... découvert il y a deux ans pour l'AE d'ailleurs, grâce à WebO, un vrai plaisir que d'apprendre qu'une nouvelle galette est sortie  J'en avais parlé dans _KM 3_, ta description colle bien au groupe ! et c'était peut-être toi qui m'avait parlé de Swandive suite au post  
Je vais récupérer ce que je peux sur maillespèce en attendant. Vivement mon prochain séjour genevois.
Leur site est superbe et bien foutu comme le précédent, qui reprenait le graphisme sobre et bien foutu de *Monsterproof*. Y'a tout, les textes, les pré écoutes, les jolies photos...
Miam. L'album n'a pas l'air distribué en France  Et c'est malheureusement pas de sitôt que je les verrai sur Paris 
Je peux pas te bouler, mais merci !  

Donc là, _Swandive_ et _DK_ :love:





wormeyes a dit:


> ..... et souvent un petit lien vaut bien mieux, pour se forger sa propre opinion, que 1000 blablas, encore faut-il le cliquer.
> 
> 
> Alors, et puisque c'est demandé si gentiment:
> ...


----------



## naas (19 Septembre 2007)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:


> *Ne dis pas ça malheureux !*
> ça va entrainer une déferlante de lien youtube à la c0n.



Manque la pochette


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2007)

vic chez efrim


----------



## Anonyme (21 Septembre 2007)

​

... On avait sûrement calomnié Joseph K., car, sans avoir rien fait de mal, il fut arrêté un matin. La cuisinière de sa logeuse, Mme Grubach, qui lui apportait tous les jours son déjeuner à huit heures, ne se présenta pas ce matin-là ...


----------



## teo (21 Septembre 2007)

Une petite recherche en compagnie de mon ami G. m'a donn&#233; envie d'&#233;couter... &#231;a doit &#234;tre tr&#232;s bon. Non pas que cela m'&#233;tonne vu le posteur 


Enfin, &#224; chercher, donc. 
Ce matin ?
Rien.
J'ai juste un peu trop les bandes-son de WoW en t&#234;te. Y'a une compil' ?


----------



## Schillier21 (21 Septembre 2007)

pour les amateurs de hardstyle ou hardcore
le mégamix trop bien d'angerfist
écouter 5 fois par jour mais toujours aussi énorme (à mon goût^^)
[youtube]Pa7SzjL0lHg[/youtube]​ 
pas de clip, mais c'est la musique qui compte​


----------



## fedo (21 Septembre 2007)

je viens de découvrir ce groupe, _Black Engine_, formé entre autres des musiciens du très recommandable ensemble free jazz italien _ZU_. On navigue un peu dans les mêmes eaux mais orientées rock/metal/noise expérimental (avec une bonne base free jazz).
Mes oreilles y portent déjà un intérêt tout particulier .


----------



## Anonyme (21 Septembre 2007)

*Minimal Compact*



:king:​


----------



## Chang (22 Septembre 2007)

Schillier21 a dit:


> pour les amateurs de hardstyle ou hardcore
> le mégamix trop bien d'angerfist
> écouter 5 fois par jour mais toujours aussi énorme (à mon goût^^)
> [youtube]ouatezefukizdat?[youtube]​
> pas de clip, mais c'est la musique qui compte​



​


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (22 Septembre 2007)

Schillier21 a dit:


> pas de clip, mais c'est la musique qui compte​



*Errare*
humanum est


----------



## la(n)guille (22 Septembre 2007)

Schillier21 a dit:


> pour les amateurs de hardstyle ou hardcore
> le mégamix trop bien d'angerfist
> écouter 5 fois par jour mais toujours aussi énorme (à mon goût^^)....
> 
> pas de clip, mais c'est la musique qui compte​



Dans : "quelle _*musique*_ écoutez vous...", il y a une notion fondatrice :

*la MUSIQUE!*​


----------



## Chang (22 Septembre 2007)

Allez, parce qu'on oublie un peu trop souvent d'ou vient la musique et que ca finit en quenouille ... Un petit indispensable pour se remettre dans le droit chemin.

Sir Jeff Mills - Mix Up @ Liquid Room - Tokyo ... ca tape, oui, certes on est pas a 175bpm, hein, mais ce qui compte, c le groove, la technique, le son, la musique bordel !!!!!






Je trouve pas une foto de la pochette ... dommage.

Les autres opus de cette serie japonaise nommee Mix Up sont tout aussi bons (ken Ishii, Takyu Ishino raaaaaaah ...).

Et dans le plus recent, toujours chez Mills, un DVD cultissime pour totu amateur de techno :


----------



## Schillier21 (22 Septembre 2007)

le nouvel album des foo fighters


> *Dave Grohl* a fait quelques confidences sur le nouvel album du groupe qui sortira la semaine prochaine.
> 
> Le nouvel album s'intitulera _"Echoes, Silence, Patience & Grace"_. Il sera chez les disquaires le 24 septembre, plus que quelques jours à attendre donc.
> 
> ...


vivement le 24!!!


je viens de trouver ça sur youtube
[youtube]LFS5gd35LzU[/youtube]
ce serait donc le morceau décrit plus haut: let it die


----------



## teo (22 Septembre 2007)

friskyPodcast 086, le podcast de FriskyRadio millésimé du mois. Deux heures avec Pole Folder et son émission, Destinations de septembre.



​
Il faut que j'arrive à choper un mix d'une heure de Sasha au Spundae (SF) et que j'ai loupé  Une rediffusion peut-être ?


_Et -pfdls-, oui  oui, j'écoute beaucoup de podcasts c'est économique et ça me permet de rêver dans le métro _


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2007)

teo a dit:


> friskyPodcast 086, le podcast de FriskyRadio millésimé du mois. Deux heures avec Pole Folder et son émission, Destinations de septembre.



Superbe! :love:


----------



## WebOliver (22 Septembre 2007)

Wouah... :love:  Ce second album, c'est du tout tout tout bon! :love:  A écouter vite, teo...   



teo a dit:


> Ah... découvert il y a deux ans pour l'AE d'ailleurs, grâce à WebO, un vrai plaisir que d'apprendre qu'une nouvelle galette est sortie  J'en avais parlé dans _KM 3_, ta description colle bien au groupe ! et c'était peut-être toi qui m'avait parlé de Swandive suite au post
> Je vais récupérer ce que je peux sur maillespèce en attendant. Vivement mon prochain séjour genevois.
> Leur site est superbe et bien foutu comme le précédent, qui reprenait le graphisme sobre et bien foutu de *Monsterproof*. Y'a tout, les textes, les pré écoutes, les jolies photos...
> Miam. L'album n'a pas l'air distribué en France  Et c'est malheureusement pas de sitôt que je les verrai sur Paris
> ...





wormeyes a dit:


> *Division Kent / Gravity* , second album pop/electro/trip-hop des fertiles zürichois (rescussités des cendres de *swandive*) après Monsterproof (certains ici se souviennent certainement de *Faraday Cage*).


----------



## Anonyme (23 Septembre 2007)

teo a dit:


> Pour ce qui est du film, la bande-annonce m'a scotchée et je pense qu'on va en reparler ici  y'aura les fans et les antis, ceux qui l'ont vu, ceux qui n'étaient pas nés Honnêtement, j'ai découvert NO avant JD (_1983, avec_ Confusion pour  _Rockline, puis Blue Monday et Touch by the hand of God_). JD ne m'a jamais énormément emballé _(même si j'aime bien mais c'est pareil avec Bauhaus, je suis pas fan)_, NO étant plus dansant (ah, quand on aime trémousser son corps...). Mes potes écoutaient pas mal ça, encore en 85, lors d'un séjour en Angleterre et d'un passage à Londres. Mais bon, j'intègre ça comme un Classique maintenant.
> 
> Mais ce sera la vie de Ian Curtis dans l'adaptation au cinéma du livre Touching from a distance écrit par sa femme, Deborah Curtis, et réalisé par Anton Corbijn. Une vision, une réalité. Je vais en profiter avant la sortie pour remater Shadowplayer, déjà plusieurs fois évoqué ici, qui retrace l'épopée de la Factory...



Tu oublies que tout a commencé à Varsovie. Ian arrivait à se trémousser avec ses crises. Substance est un monument (avec deux reprises de Joy Division). Le souci avec New Order, c'est le manque de charisme et de voix de Sumner comparativement à Curtis - et je ne parle pas des deux autres ... Un lent déclin vers de la médiocre Electronique jusqu'à une disolution - pour être à l'électro ce que le Monaco est à la bière.


----------



## Schillier21 (23 Septembre 2007)

moi je dis : vive la suisse!!!!
le dernier album dont j'ai parlé hier est en fait déjà sorti en suisse!!!!
depuis le 21 septembre, contre le 24 en france!!!

alors je l'ai acheté!!
superbe , j'adore, rien à redire

disponible *ici* sur internet


----------



## silvio (24 Septembre 2007)

Schillier21 a dit:


> moi je dis : vive la suisse!!!!
> le dernier album dont j'ai parlé hier est en fait déjà sorti en suisse!!!!
> depuis le 21 septembre, contre le 24 en france!!!
> 
> ...


Le groupe c'est "Vive la Suisse" ? 

Ben acheté la semaine dernière, le premier Dandy Warhols (1995)
J'étais passé à côté persuadé que le 2ème était le 1er ... et emballé je suis :love:

Des morceaux aux guitares saturées à la Jesus and Mary chain , des chansons pop avec le timbre de Lou Reed, et un final de 16 mns proche du premier Death In Vegas  (sauf que eux sont arrivés après ...)
Extraits


----------



## pascalformac (24 Septembre 2007)

teo a dit:


> Il était pas dans ton genre, mais c'était un sacré grand bonhomme
> 
> Un DVD est sorti cet automne (film de 2003), je vais ss doute l'acheter, des mines d'infos pour les amateurs: The Nomi Song, pour découvrir cet extra-terrestre reparti trop tôt
> This guy was Great
> ...


in-off topic

Pour info 
Passe ce soir sur Arte

le 24 sept 07  à 23h15

edit *correctif des horaires de rediff *
Rediffusions : 
26.09.2007 à 03:00 
06.10.2007 à 03:00


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Septembre 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> in-off topic
> 
> Pour info
> Passe ce soir sur Arte
> ...



Rhaaaa merci!!!! :love: :love: :love:


----------



## teo (24 Septembre 2007)

fig. 5 a dit:


> Tu oublies que tout a commenc&#233; &#224; Varsovie. Ian arrivait &#224; se tr&#233;mousser avec ses crises. Substance est un monument (avec deux reprises de Joy Division). Le souci avec New Order, c'est le manque de charisme et de voix de Sumner comparativement &#224; Curtis - et je ne parle pas des deux autres ... Un lent d&#233;clin vers de la m&#233;diocre Electronique jusqu'&#224; une disolution - pour &#234;tre &#224; l'&#233;lectro ce que le Monaco est &#224; la bi&#232;re.



Juste pour dire, je n'ai pas oubli&#233; _Substance_, que j'ai (re)d&#233;couvert que tr&#232;s r&#233;cemment. C'&#233;tait informatif, sans volont&#233; de tout dire sur JD, histoire de donner aux personnes qui ne connaissent pas Corbijn la possibilit&#233; de d&#233;couvrir ce magicien cr&#233;atif et, pour ceux qui aujourd'hui, comme moi &#224; l'&#233;poque, ne connaissent pas Curtis et JD, d'aller voir le film et d'&#233;couter leur musique. Rien de plus.
Quant &#224; ton avis sur le Monaco et la bi&#232;re, j'ai des ami-es qui boivent du Monaco et je ne les juge pas sur leur go&#251;t en boisson, comme je ne les juge pas sur leurs go&#251;ts musicaux. j'ai de tr&#232;s proches amis qui aiment &#233;norm&#233;ment _Myl&#232;ne_ et leur fa&#231;on de m'en parler me convainc que c'est pour des bonnes raisons. Je ne les juge pas l&#224;-dessus. Je pourrais r&#233;it&#233;rer la m&#234;me chose avec mes amis qui &#233;coutent _Laibach_, _White Stripes_, _Morrissey_, _Pet Shop Boys_, _Bob Marley_, _Black Sabbath_, _Amon Tobin_, _Charles Mingus_, _Vivaldi&#8230;_ La seule chose qui compte, c'est qu'ils ne jugent pas trop s&#233;v&#232;rement non plus mes &#233;coutes.
Je ne perd pas de vue que dans _KM 4_ il y a *Quelle musique &#233;coutez vous ?*. Nous ne sommes pas un tribunal o&#249; on donnerait des certificats de bonne m&#339;ur musicale. Ta remarque me l'a un peu fait sentir. Et je r&#233;agis, m&#234;me si je te connais et que je sais que tu me pardonneras d'&#234;tre un peu piqu&#233; au vif 

Pour finir en forme de pirouette, une re d&#233;couverte (Freelancer me l'avait d&#233;gott&#233;e il y a d&#233;j&#224; quelques mois, _ce tr&#232;s cher fureteur de bombasse dance et pop_ :love une bombe _tr&#232;s tr&#232;s format&#233;e_ pour &#233;ventuellement me dandiner torse poil contre mon ours dans ma tani&#232;re pr&#233;f&#233;r&#233;e un de ces soirs. C'est sans doute pas de la grande musique, mais &#231;a fait aussi partie de mes &#233;coutes en ce moment.

[YOUTUBE]xsRWpK4pf90[/YOUTUBE]​


_EDIT: Ne loupez pas *The Nomi Song*, enregistrez le mais voyez le !!!! merci pascalformac_


----------



## fedo (24 Septembre 2007)

> Je pourrais réitérer la même chose avec mes amis qui écoutent _Laibach_, _White Stripes_, _Morrissey_, _Pet Shop Boys_, _Bob Marley_, _Black Sabbath_, _Amon Tobin_, _Charles Mingus_, _Vivaldi_ La seule chose qui compte, c'est qu'ils ne jugent pas trop sévèrement non plus mes écoutes.
> Je ne perd pas de vue que dans _KM 4_ il y a *Quelle musique écoutez vous ?*. Nous ne sommes pas un tribunal où on donnerait des certificats de bonne mur musicale. Ta remarque me l'a un peu fait sentir. Et je réagis, même si je te connais et que je sais que tu me pardonneras d'être un peu piqué au vif
> 
> Pour finir en forme de pirouette, une re découverte (Freelancer me l'avait dégottée il y a déjà quelques mois, _ce très cher fureteur de bombasse dance et pop_ :love une bombe _très très formatée_ pour éventuellement me dandiner torse poil contre mon ours dans ma tanière préférée un de ces soirs. C'est sans doute pas de la grande musique, mais ça fait aussi partie de mes écoutes en ce moment.



exact. commercial et formaté ne signifie pas nécessairement mauvais et réciproquement. des tas de trucs destinés "à un moins large public" (l'expression vient du minsitère de la culture, j'adore) sont d'un intérêt plus que limité voire archi mauvais.

perso j'avais trouvé cet album




nettement plus commercial que les précédents ce qui ne m'empêche pas d'adorer ce CD ainsi que le précédent.


----------



## Mobyduck (24 Septembre 2007)

J'ai écouté _Era Vulgaris_ des  Queens Of The Stone Age dernièrement, et mis part _Make It Wit Chu_ j'avoue ne pas avoir accroché. Pas vraiment mon style.


----------



## fedo (24 Septembre 2007)

Mobyduck a dit:


> J'ai écouté _Era Vulgaris_ des  Queens Of The Stone Age dernièrement, et mis part _Make It Wit Chu_ j'avoue ne pas avoir accroché.



_Make It Wit Chu _sur les _Desert Sessions 9 & 10_ est la meilleure version AMHA





idem pour _In My Head...or Something._


----------



## yvos (24 Septembre 2007)

j'ai beau essayer, QOTSA c'est quand m&#234;me hyper merdique, lisse et ennuyeux.



quoi, on peut pas r&#233;gler des comptes ici?


----------



## silvio (24 Septembre 2007)

yvos a dit:


> j'ai beau essayer, QOTSA c'est quand m&#234;me hyper merdique, lisse et ennuyeux.
> 
> 
> 
> quoi, on peut pas r&#233;gler des comptes ici?



gnagnagna ... 
Regardez les derniers trucs que j'ai scrobbl&#233; sur Last.fm ..........


----------



## Anonyme (24 Septembre 2007)

Teo, 

Je te rappelle mon message initial :

"Revanche

Tu oublies que tout a commencé à Varsovie. Ian arrivait à se trémousser avec ses crises. Substance est un monument (avec deux reprises de Joy Division). Le souci avec New Order, c'est le manque de charisme et de voix de Sumner comparativement à Curtis - et je ne parle pas des deux autres ... Un lent déclin vers de la médiocre Electronique jusqu'à une disolution - pour être à l'électro ce que le Monaco est à la bière."

ce qui donne avec des liens hypertexte : 

"Revanche 

Tu oublies que tout a commencé à Varsovie. Ian arrivait à se trémousser avec ses crises. Substance est un monument (avec deux reprises de Joy Division). Le souci avec New Order, c'est le manque de charisme et de voix de Sumner comparativement à Curtis - et je ne parle pas des deux autres ... Un lent déclin vers de la médiocre Electronique jusqu'à une disolution - pour être à l'électro ce que le Monaco est à la bière."


----------



## Tonton Nestor (24 Septembre 2007)

Je m'écoute l'album Facing Future du chanteur Hawaïen Israel Kamakawiwo'ole , aujourd'hui disparu.

Un petit extrait en vidéo :

 [YOUTUBE]brRsRTTp1Pw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mobyduck (24 Septembre 2007)

fedo a dit:


> _Make It Wit Chu _sur les _Desert Sessions 9 & 10_ est la meilleure version AMHA
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Grâce à Deezer j'ai pu m'en faire une idée, et je dois admettre que tu as raison sur toute la ligne.  

J'irai voir ça de plus près Mercredi, quand je passerai chez le disquaire.


----------



## fedo (24 Septembre 2007)

> et je dois admettre que tu as raison sur toute la ligne.


tout le probl&#232;me QOSTA aujourd'hui, bien trop produit, bien moins inspir&#233; AMHA. 

tiens &#231;a me fait penser que j'ai entendu la semaine derni&#232;re un titre d'un groupe flamand compos&#233; d'anciens membres de _Vandal X_ et de _Millionnaire_: _Creature With The Atom Brain_.
c'est pas mal mais au dessus de tout il y a un titre co&#233;crit et arrang&#233; avec _Mark Lanegan: Crawl like a dog_, tr&#232;s recommand&#233;.


----------



## CouleurSud (24 Septembre 2007)

silvio a dit:


> gnagnagna ...
> Regardez les derniers trucs que j'ai scrobblé sur Last.fm ..........






Ben oui, là, on ne discute plus. On dit : merci Eddie


----------



## Schillier21 (24 Septembre 2007)

silvio a dit:


> Le groupe c'est "Vive la Suisse" ?



ben non

pis autrement pour se marrer (de temps à autre)

Bloodhound Gang

ils ne savent que parler de cul mais bon...


----------



## CouleurSud (24 Septembre 2007)

fedo a dit:


> exact. commercial et format&#233; ne signifie pas n&#233;cessairement mauvais et r&#233;ciproquement. des tas de trucs destin&#233;s "&#224; un moins large public" (l'expression vient du minsit&#232;re de la culture, j'adore) sont d'un int&#233;r&#234;t plus que limit&#233; voire archi mauvais.
> 
> perso j'avais trouv&#233; cet album
> 
> ...



QOSTA, bel et bon

Mais il y a aussi &#231;a chez les stoners






On les a oubli&#233;, dommage, dommage


----------



## Anonyme (24 Septembre 2007)

*Polly Jean*​

_Bon, il faut aimer le piano... l&#224; , une demi-heure plus tard j'ai ressorti ceci _


----------



## KARL40 (24 Septembre 2007)

Et pour rester dans le "stoner", le nouveau HERMANO devrait sortir le 15 octobre :love: 

Je me dis qu'ils vont faire ce que j'attendais des QOTSA !

Sinon, je partage avec Fedo, hélas, la même vision des QOTSA et de leurs derniers albums (une reconversion comme "requin" de studio est à prévoir pour Josh !!  )
Par contre leur "Rated R" et "Songs for the deaf" sont excellents ...


----------



## SirG (24 Septembre 2007)

[YOUTUBE]eMBk9CpwHOQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## fedo (24 Septembre 2007)

> Sinon, je partage avec Fedo, hélas, la même vision des QOTSA et de leurs derniers albums (une reconversion comme "requin" de studio est à prévoir pour Josh !!  )



je vois qu'on a les mêmes lectures.



> Mais il y a aussi ça chez les stoners



ah ouai surtout les 1ers albums efin sur Powertrip je crois il y a See You In Hell, imparable avec son côté psyché et son groove d'enfer
[YOUTUBE]ZZcz2TQvoOc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (25 Septembre 2007)

La moustache est un concept comique meme chez nos cousins quebecois : Tellement beau, chanson des "3 accords". Mais la plus grande surprise c'est de savoir enfin ce que fait Ed the Head de ces journees, il joue dans un clip, toujours pour le meme groupe, le titre de la chanson c'est Saskatchewan, repetez apres moi sas-kat-che-waaaaaaan : 

[youtube]Do-Zo3_VKQs[/youtube]

Autre groupe, Les charbonniers de l'enfer qui ont des resonnances celtiques je trouve.
Ah et j'oubliais les cowboys fringuants.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Septembre 2007)

SirG a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]eMBk9CpwHOQ[/YOUTUBE]



Je vais le redire vu que j'adore me r&#233;p&#233;ter et faire le casse-c0uilles&#8230;


*IL EST DEMAND&#201; QUE VOUS METTIEZ UN COMMENTAIRE POUR PARTAGER CE QUE VOUS AIMEZ DE LA MUSIQUE QUE VOUS NOUS PR&#201;SENTEZ !!!! YOUTUBE, TOUS LES D&#201;S&#338;UVR&#201;S SAVENT COMMENT Y ALLER ET POUR LES AUTRES EN GROS, C'EST PAREIL. LES COUV DE DISQUES, PAREIL, TOUT LE MONDE EN A !*

PRODUISEZ UN PEU PLUT&#212;T QUE DE DIFFUSER DES LIENS MUETS&#8230;



MERCI.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (25 Septembre 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4416412 a dit:
			
		

> PRODUISEZ UN PEU PLUTÔT QUE DE DIFFUSER DES LIENS MUETS




*Déjà que j'en ai pas à carrer grand chose*
en temps normal.

Mais alors un lien Youtube...


----------



## SirG (25 Septembre 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4416412 a dit:
			
		

> Je vais le redire vu que j'adore me répéter et faire le casse-c0uilles
> 
> 
> *IL EST DEMANDÉ QUE VOUS METTIEZ UN COMMENTAIRE POUR PARTAGER CE QUE VOUS AIMEZ DE LA MUSIQUE QUE VOUS NOUS PRÉSENTEZ !!!! YOUTUBE, TOUS LES DÉSUVRÉS SAVENT COMMENT Y ALLER ET POUR LES AUTRES EN GROS, C'EST PAREIL. LES COUV DE DISQUES, PAREIL, TOUT LE MONDE EN A !*
> ...



Pas de problème, mais suivant ce fil depuis sa première version, je n'ai lu aucun moment cette remarque que j'aurais appliquée sans aucune restriction. Après, si tu me postes un lien datant de huit ans en arrière, tu te doutes bien que je ne vais pas lire les 2439268 messages postés pour faire plaisir. D'ailleurs, quelqu'un a-t-il déjà tout lu?

Donc, à l'avenir, plutôt que de vous polluer, je m'abstiendrais de vous faire partager des titres ou des albums. Parce qu'on se doute bien des commentaires bateau qui vont être ajoutés : "Ouais, comment c'est d'la balle!", "une tuerie ce morceau", "le dernier album du maître". Si vou n'écoutez pas comment pouvez-vous découvrir et donc aimer. Après, je sais que ce titre ne plaira pas à la plupart, comme d'ailleurs je me fais chier à écouter une bonne partie des morceaux proposés ici-même, mais de temps en temps, je trouve de bonnes choses. 

Bref, on ne va pas polémiquer, car de toutes façons, ça risque de censurer d'un moment à l'autre et de balancer des points rouges en infraction.


----------



## teo (25 Septembre 2007)

fig. 5 a dit:


> Teo,
> 
> Je te rappelle mon message initial :
> 
> ...




Comme quoi, quand on s'adresse à des incultes, il faut pas trop aller trop trop loin, si tu leur montres la lune, ils regardent tes doigts  :rose: :rateau: 
Dont acte.  

Là ben c'est _Komakino_, sur *Substance 1977-1980*, justement 
Et après, y'aura *Form and Substance - The Dark Side*

ça m'apprendra, tiens 

*-----*​
Ah et puis ça faisait longtemps que je ne vous en avais pas bassiné les oreilles avec, le norvégien _Gisle Martens Meyer_ d'Ugress dans son blog nous annonce la sortie en janvier de son prochain album, _Unicorn_, en attendant, il nous régale les oreilles d'un EP, comme d'hab' en libre téléchargement sur son site.
C'est toujours une salade composée électronique de vieilles ambiances de films de séries Z, B avec des bouts d'extraterrestres dedans :love:





*-----*​


yvos a dit:


> j'ai beau essayer, QOTSA c'est quand même hyper merdique, lisse et ennuyeux.
> 
> quoi, on peut pas régler des comptes ici?



Je suis assez d'accord avec toi sur *QOTSA*  Sur le fait de régler ses comptes, qu'est-ce qui est plus intéressant ? Arriver à casser un groupe que tu n'aimes pas ou arriver à faire découvrir un groupe à quelqu'un ne le connait pas ?
Moi, j'ai choisi  (je pourrai parler des heures sur le coma profond dans lequel me plonge l'écoute d'un morceau d'Amon Tobin et Sigur Ros, mais je m'abstiens ) ça n'a pas d'intérêt à mon goût 

*-----*​
*Silvio* Pour le _Losing my edge_ de *LCD*, je n'ai aucune idée si c'est une reprise ou non de *Grand Master Flash*, je propose que quelqu'un donne la réponse si l'a connait


----------



## Anonyme (25 Septembre 2007)

SirG a dit:


> Pas de probl&#232;me, mais suivant ce fil depuis sa premi&#232;re version, je n'ai lu aucun moment cette remarque que j'aurais appliqu&#233;e sans aucune restriction. Apr&#232;s, si tu me postes un lien datant de huit ans en arri&#232;re, tu te doutes bien que je ne vais pas lire les 2439268 messages post&#233;s pour faire plaisir. D'ailleurs, quelqu'un a-t-il d&#233;j&#224; tout lu?
> 
> Donc, &#224; l'avenir, plut&#244;t que de vous polluer, je m'abstiendrais de vous faire partager des titres ou des albums. Parce qu'on se doute bien des commentaires bateau qui vont &#234;tre ajout&#233;s : "Ouais, comment c'est d'la balle!", "une tuerie ce morceau", "le dernier album du ma&#238;tre". Si vou n'&#233;coutez pas comment pouvez-vous d&#233;couvrir et donc aimer. Apr&#232;s, je sais que ce titre ne plaira pas &#224; la plupart, comme d'ailleurs je me fais chier &#224; &#233;couter une bonne partie des morceaux propos&#233;s ici-m&#234;me, mais de temps en temps, je trouve de bonnes choses.
> 
> Bref, on ne va pas pol&#233;miquer, car de toutes fa&#231;ons, &#231;a risque de censurer d'un moment &#224; l'autre et de balancer des points rouges en infraction.



 ???    


Mais oui vouala   tu as tout compris 

Je m'excuse par avance aupr&#232;s des familles des posteurs qui se sont suicid&#233;s &#224; l'annonce de ton retrait de ce fil&#8230;

Allez. Rien que celui-l&#224;, qui ne date pas d'il y a 8 ans.

Oh&#8230; et puis je suis joueur tiens. J'aime bien les gens qui suivent un fil depuis ses d&#233;buts, mais qui oublient d'en lire les contenus : un autre. Et un autre&#8230;

Mais surtout celui-l&#224;, qui renvoie &#224; ce chef d'&#339;uvre de temps pass&#233; &#224; pisser dans un violon, malheureusement.


Parfois les r&#233;actions de certains d'entre vous me foutent vraiment hors de moi&#8230;

Donc, _&#224; bient&#244;t sur d'autres fils&#169;_



Censure, avertissement, carton rouge, disco n&#233;gatif. Brrrr... j'en ai froid dans le dos :sick:


----------



## teo (25 Septembre 2007)

SirG a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]



Je n'avais pas cliqué car les clips m'ennuient, c'est rarement passionnant à regarder surtout vu la qualité des encodages * J'ai voulu écouter suite aux interventions diverses et variées et c'est un morceau dont je cherchais le titre, donc merci. Une simple pochette ou un simple clip ce n'est pas très sexy, il faut y mettre du sien, mettre un peu en valeur, se donner du mal. Le seul intérêt des clips Youtube ici c'est pour appuyer par le son et éventuellement l'image ce qu'on peut produire en envie soit même.

Des clips à la pelle je sais où on va les chercher. Sur youtube, sur leur page d'accueil 

Et faites une prévisualisation avant de poster...


			
				YOUTUBE MASTER a dit:
			
		

> The owner of this video does not allow video embedding please watch this video on YouTube.com


 dans ce cas là, un simple lien htmeuleu suffit amplement à ne pas remplir une page...
_* et faut prendre le temps _


----------



## Anonyme (25 Septembre 2007)

Ben ouais. Mais &#231;a :


> H&#233; bien, moi, je ne suis pas d'accord, et j'irais plut&#244;t dans le sens de SirG.


On s'en fout  Si c'&#233;tait jphg qui d&#233;cidait de ce qui doit composer un fil, je comprendrais, mais ce n'est pas le cas. Et pourquoi ? Ben c'est simple. Parce que jphg, il sait pas comment &#231;a marche ici  Parce jphg il comprend pas les tenants et les aboutissants ni, et encore moins, le boulot que &#231;a repr&#233;sente de mod&#233;rer un forum comme celui de macgeneration. Parce que jphg il comprend pas que l'int&#233;r&#234;t de ce fil, c'est pas de tr&#232;s simplement poster de la musique,parce que pour &#231;a, il suffit d'aller dans sa bo&#238;te mail et de cliquer sur les liens de l'emailing de l'itunesmusicstore. Parce que poster des liens, aussi , &#231;a fait chier la grande majorit&#233; des lecteurs, mais surtout que c'est ne pas respecter ceux qui se donnent du mal pour faire passer leurs ressentis, ce qu'ils ont au fond d'eux. Et &#231;a, il faut avoir du recul, du v&#233;cu et de l'empathie envers les autres pour le comprendre&#8230;

Voil&#224; pourquoi ce ne sont que quelques personnes qui peuvent dire ce qui devrait se trouver dans ce fil.

C'est simple pourtant.

Enfin, et s'il ne fallait retenir qu'une raison simple pour qualifier ton intervention comme nulle et non avenue : ce que j'ai &#233;crit, n'est pas QUE mon avis. C'est surtout un acte de mod&#233;ration. Ce fil n'est pas le lieu pour d&#233;battre du bien-fond&#233; de cet acte de mod&#233;ration, et enfin, il est strictement stipul&#233; dans la charte qu'il est interdit de commenter un acte de mod&#233;ration.

Maintenant, si vous pouviez enfin vous conformer aux r&#232;gles simples &#233;tablies de longue date qui ont fait que ce fil n'a pas &#233;t&#233; purement et simplement supprim&#233; et interdit, &#231;a serait au moins la bonne surprise de la journ&#233;e. Des gens nombreux se sont donn&#233; du mal pour qu'il perdure, &#231;a serait gentil que des &#233;go&#239;stes partisans du moindre effort &#8211; ou ayant une vue oppos&#233;e &#224; la fa&#231;on de faire d&#233;finie de prime abord &#8211; &#233;vitent de faire une nouvelle fois et ce coup-ci d&#233;finitivement supprimer ce fil&#8230;

Ah. Et gardez vos marques de m&#233;contentement, vos plaintes pour abus de pouvoir, etc. etc. pour des gens que &#231;a int&#233;resse. Je dis &#231;a en pr&#233;vention parce que ma bo&#238;te de messages priv&#233;s n'est pas un crachoir.

Merci encore, donc.



*Par contre, un r&#233;el merci &#224; ceux qui me disent en coulisses que le message est re&#231;u. &#199;a redonne espoir dans le genre humain  *


Ah&#8230;   Les coulisses   On me signale que monsieur jphg n'est pas content  Et bien c'est parfait  Je m'en fous aussi.


----------



## KARL40 (25 Septembre 2007)

Je vais me répéter, mais je vous invite *vraiment*à écouter le dernier ZENZILE ....

Pour faire plaisir à naas  

Leur tournant "rock" est une réussite ! 
Ce groupe comptant des anciens de CASBAH CLUB (remember Angers et ses DIRTY HANDS, SHAKING DOLLS ..... et les THUGS), combo rock, il fallait surement le prévoir ....
Grand album en tout cas ! Je ne m'en lasse pas ....


----------



## ScubaARM (26 Septembre 2007)

Bonsoir,
Comment faire !!! du bon dolly.
Bonne nuit.



​


----------



## macinside (26 Septembre 2007)

hop une petite compile de frenchy :love:


----------



## Nobody (26 Septembre 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4416412 a dit:
			
		

> Je vais le redire vu que j'adore me r&#233;p&#233;ter et faire le casse-c0uilles&#8230;
> 
> 
> *IL EST DEMAND&#201; QUE VOUS METTIEZ UN COMMENTAIRE POUR PARTAGER CE QUE VOUS AIMEZ DE LA MUSIQUE QUE VOUS NOUS PR&#201;SENTEZ !!!! YOUTUBE, TOUS LES D&#201;S&#338;UVR&#201;S SAVENT COMMENT Y ALLER ET POUR LES AUTRES EN GROS, C'EST PAREIL. LES COUV DE DISQUES, PAREIL, TOUT LE MONDE EN A !*
> ...





			
				[MGZ] BackCat;4416517 a dit:
			
		

> ???
> 
> 
> Mais oui vouala   tu as tout compris
> ...




C'est pour &#231;a que je ne poste pas tr&#232;s souvent ici alors que j'&#233;coute de la musique tous les jours en me faisant moi-m&#234;me mes choix parce que je ne prends pas le temps d'exposer les sensations, sentiments et autres perceptions que je ressens &#224; l'&#233;coute de ces oeuvres. Quand j'ai une vraie envie de partager dans l'espoir que quelqu'un attrapera cette balle, je m'arr&#234;te et j'&#233;cris. Sinon, je m'abstiens.

Les posts qui ont suivi ces rappels de BackCat montrent qu'il a &#233;t&#233; bien compris. 

Merci de rendre ce fil int&#233;ressant comme demand&#233; pour nous permettre de d&#233;couvrir des choses nouvelles gr&#226;ce &#224; vos t&#233;moignages argument&#233;s.  



ScubaARM a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> Comment faire !!! du bon dolly.
> Bonne nuit.
> 
> ...





macinside a dit:


> hop une petite compile de frenchy :love:


----------



## KARL40 (26 Septembre 2007)

Pas grand monde aujourd'hui ...
Panne de courant ou ailurophobie  

C'est quoi ta compil (comme groupes hein) Mackie ?

Pour rester dans le french, petit NOIR DESIR (cela faisait un moment ..) 
Leur meilleur album pour moi.
A l'époque, ils disaient avoir pris une claque en voyant FUGAZI sur scène ... Ce que je peux effectivement comprendre pour avoir eu cette même impression ... 
En 1992, j'étais content de tendre l'autre joue  






Et puis "tostaky", ce morceau ...


----------



## macinside (26 Septembre 2007)

KARL40 a dit:


> C'est quoi ta compil (comme groupes hein) Mackie ?.



tu a tout les artistes la 

je connaisais déjà quelque groupe comme n&sk, les wampas, merzhin ou les suprêmes dindes


----------



## fedo (26 Septembre 2007)

KARL40 a dit:


> Pas grand monde aujourd'hui ...
> Panne de courant ou ailurophobie
> 
> C'est quoi ta compil (comme groupes hein) Mackie ?
> ...



si je me gourre pas à l'époque l'album était produit par Ted Niceley lequel produisait pas mal de groupes noise US du style _Girls Against Boys_ et d'autres de chez Dischord Records.


----------



## KARL40 (26 Septembre 2007)

fedo a dit:


> si je me gourre pas à l'époque l'album était produit par Ted Niceley lequel produisait pas mal de groupes noise US du style _Girls Against Boys_ et d'autres de chez Dischord Records.



Tout à fait  Et il avait produit également FUGAZI (leur album "Repeater" par exemple).
Ce qui expliqua le choix de NOIR DESIR !
P'tain de groupe FUGAZI quand même ... 
Cet album date de 1990 et ce fut le premier que j'écoutais de leur part. Et quelle première !
J'ai usé mon vynil avec la "noise groovy" de l'instrumetal "Brendan#1" suivi du revendicatif "Merchandise".

Voila un groupe qui mérite que l'on prenne le temps de l'écouter


----------



## KARL40 (26 Septembre 2007)

macinside a dit:


> tu a tout les artistes la
> 
> je connaisais déjà quelque groupe comme n&sk, les wampas, merzhin ou les suprêmes dindes



Gracias .. pour l'effort (que j'aurai pu faire !  ).

Sinon, un autre avis que celui de "WORMEYES"pour le dernier PJ HARVEY ?
Comme elle a coupé l'électricité et s'est mise au piano, cela me fait un peur ....


----------



## macinside (26 Septembre 2007)

KARL40 a dit:


> C'est quoi ta compil (comme groupes hein) Mackie ?



la reprise de "adieu minette" est EXCELLENTE :love:


----------



## jphg (27 Septembre 2007)

Nobody a dit:


> découvrir des choses nouvelles grâce à vos témoignages argumentés.



"argumenté" -> mouahahaha !!
Bon allez, je quitte le fil, ciao les mecs.


----------



## CouleurSud (27 Septembre 2007)

C'est en 1970 que Jonathan Richman forme les Modern Lovers. Ce disque, composé en 1972, sortira en 1976. Jonathan Richman est un homme étrange. Sa musique, sous apparente influence Velvet, en est pourtant très différente. Certes il chante d'une voix atonale, comme Lou Reed, sur un fond de guitare acide. Mais l'ambiance est tout autre. Jonathan Richman chante des comptines qui  apparaissent, au premier abord, optimistes, mais qui recèlent comme des zones d'ombres, des fêlures inquiétantes qui évoquent la  fragilité de choses. Mais ce qui prédomine, c'est un quotidien transfiguré, illuminé, avec des moments étranges comme ces paroles de "Pablo Picasso": "il y a des gens qui se promènent dans la rue et qui se font traiter de assholes. Mais ça n'est jamais arrivé à Pablo Picasso, en tout cas pas à New York, contrairement à toi !"


----------



## yvos (27 Septembre 2007)

KARL40 a dit:


> Sinon, un autre avis que celui de "WORMEYES"pour le dernier PJ HARVEY ?
> Comme elle a coupé l'électricité et s'est mise au piano, cela me fait un peur ....



bon, j'en suis à trois écoutes ...pour l'instant, c'est plaisant, quelques titres me poursuivent..mais à vrai dire, PJ Harvey m'a gonflé avec pas mal de ses derniers albums, la rupture remontant assez loin...plus assez abrasif pour moi 

Ted Niceley a aussi produit In on the Kill Taker ('tain la claque!) de Fugazi


----------



## fedo (27 Septembre 2007)

> Sinon, un autre avis que celui de "WORMEYES"pour le dernier PJ HARVEY ?
> Comme elle a coupé l'électricité et s'est mise au piano, cela me fait un peur ....



ben perso je trouve que ça fait déjà un moment qu'elle ne paie plus ses factures d'électricité.

j'ai pas encore entendu ce nouvel album très accoustique semble-t-il (cependant j'ai lu une critique disant que ça rappelait parfois _To Bring Your My Love_, ce qui ne serait pas un mal).

sinon hier je me suis fait _Ikara Colt_ dans le RER.





c'était relativement nerveux et bien ajusté pour un groupe anglais mais peut-être que ça annonçait déjà les prémisses de la vague actuelle britannique assez intéressante avec _Art Brut_ et plus remarquablement AMHA _Bromheads Jacket_.
_mention spéciale aussi à The Coral, qui réussit à faire de la pop rock anglaise pas nunuche sur une major ce qui n'est pas négligeable._


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2007)

jphg a dit:


> "argumenté" -> mouahahaha !!
> Bon allez, je quitte le fil, ciao les mecs.


Encore des suicides &#224; d&#233;plorer&#8230; 

Par contre, je vais t'aider &#224; tenir ta promesse  :love:


----------



## silvio (28 Septembre 2007)

KARL40 a dit:


> Gracias .. pour l'effort (que j'aurai pu faire !  ).
> 
> Sinon, un autre avis que celui de "WORMEYES"pour le dernier PJ HARVEY ?
> Comme elle a coup&#233; l'&#233;lectricit&#233; et s'est mise au piano, cela me fait un peur ....


A&#239;e .. me suis arr&#234;t&#233; &#224;   *Stories from the city, stories from the sea* qui &#233;tait quand m&#234;me tr&#232;s bon (Kamikaze, Is This Love). Ensuite j'ai achet&#233; *Uh huh her*, mais je n'ai pas accroch&#233;
Je reste scotch&#233; aux premiers : Dry et To Bring You my love, tr&#232;s &#233;lectrique et plein d'&#233;nergie
Par contre, j'ai totalement rat&#233; Is This Desire : c'&#233;tait ma p&#233;riode musique mongole et tartine au beurre de Yak (rance le beurre  )
Quelqu'un a des souvenirs &#224; partager ?



CouleurSud a dit:


> C'est en 1970 que Jonathan Richman forme les Modern Lovers. Ce disque, compos&#233; en 1972, sortira en 1976. Jonathan Richman est un homme &#233;trange. Sa musique, sous apparente influence Velvet, en est pourtant tr&#232;s diff&#233;rente. Certes il chante d'une voix atonale, comme Lou Reed, sur un fond de guitare acide. Mais l'ambiance est tout autre. Jonathan Richman chante des comptines qui  apparaissent, au premier abord, optimistes, mais qui rec&#232;lent comme des zones d'ombres, des f&#234;lures inqui&#233;tantes qui &#233;voquent la  fragilit&#233; de choses. Mais ce qui pr&#233;domine, c'est un quotidien transfigur&#233;, illumin&#233;, avec des moments &#233;tranges comme ces paroles de "Pablo Picasso": "il y a des gens qui se prom&#232;nent dans la rue et qui se font traiter de assholes. Mais &#231;a n'est jamais arriv&#233; &#224; Pablo Picasso, en tout cas pas &#224; New York, contrairement &#224; toi !"


:love::love:
Tout pareil .... euh c'est qui Picasso ?




			
				[MGZ] BackCat;4419058 a dit:
			
		

> Encore des suicides &#224; d&#233;plorer&#8230;
> 
> Par contre, je vais t'aider &#224; tenir ta promesse  :love:


C'est dingue ce total d&#233;vouement qui te pousse &#224; aider ton prochain


----------



## teo (28 Septembre 2007)

CouleurSud a dit:


> C'est en 1970 que Jonathan Richman forme les Modern Lovers. Ce disque, composé en 1972, sortira en 1976. Jonathan Richman est un homme étrange. Sa musique, sous apparente influence Velvet, en est pourtant très différente. Certes il chante d'une voix atonale, comme Lou Reed, sur un fond de guitare acide. Mais l'ambiance est tout autre. Jonathan Richman chante des comptines qui  apparaissent, au premier abord, optimistes, mais qui recèlent comme des zones d'ombres, des fêlures inquiétantes qui évoquent la  fragilité de choses. Mais ce qui prédomine, c'est un quotidien transfiguré, illuminé, avec des moments étranges comme ces paroles de "Pablo Picasso": "il y a des gens qui se promènent dans la rue et qui se font traiter de assholes. Mais ça n'est jamais arrivé à Pablo Picasso, en tout cas pas à New York, contrairement à toi !"



Je connais peu la musique de Richman, je l'ai juste vu en concert une fois au Café de la Danse et on s'en prend une de baffe. Pablo Picasso est superbe, reprise plus speed par Bowie sur _Reality_ récemment. J'affectionne particulièrement _My Little Dinosaur_, une autre comptine déjantée


----------



## yvos (28 Septembre 2007)

silvio a dit:


> Aïe .. me suis arrêté à   *Stories from the city, stories from the sea* qui était quand même très bon (Kamikaze, Is This Love). Ensuite j'ai acheté *Uh huh her*, mais je n'ai pas accroché
> Je reste scotché aux premiers : Dry et To Bring You my love, très électrique et plein d'énergie
> Par contre, j'ai totalement raté Is This Desire : c'était ma période musique mongole et tartine au beurre de Yak (rance le beurre  )
> Quelqu'un a des souvenirs à partager ?




pour les tartines au beurre de yak, je connais 
sinon, To bring you my love est le 3ème album, le deuxième étant Rid of Me, assez sec et un poil lourd, mais quelques passages excellents. Dry restera de toutes façons l'énorme album de PJ Harvey, tout en tension :love:
Pareil, j'ai décroché à to bring you my love...j'ai les suivants, mais je les écoute très peu.


----------



## silvio (28 Septembre 2007)

teo a dit:


> Je connais peu la musique de Richman, je l'ai juste vu en concert une fois au Café de la Danse et on s'en prend une de baffe. Pablo Picasso est superbe, reprise plus speed par Bowie sur _Reality_ récemment. J'affectionne particulièrement _My Little Dinosaur_, une autre comptine déjantée


C'est à travers  Roadrunner que je les avais découvert ... ça m'a permis d'écouter le reste


----------



## fedo (28 Septembre 2007)

> Is This Desire



perso sur cet album là je retiens _Angelene_, _The Sky Lit Up_ et _A perfect Day Elise_.
La première est imparablement bien composée et se pare adéquatement de piano (tiens tiens...).
par contre le reste de l'album, je le trouve passable.


----------



## jpmiss (28 Septembre 2007)

yvos a dit:


> pour les tartines au beurre de yak, je connais
> sinon, To bring you my love est le 3&#232;me album, le deuxi&#232;me &#233;tant Rid of Me, assez sec et un poil lourd, mais quelques passages excellents. Dry restera de toutes fa&#231;ons l'&#233;norme album de PJ Harvey, tout en tension :love:
> Pareil, j'ai d&#233;croch&#233; &#224; to bring you my love...j'ai les suivants, mais je les &#233;coute tr&#232;s peu.



Je suis un peu de l'avis d'yvos bien qu'en moins radical: meme si j'accroche moins sur les derniers albums de PJ je les trouve quand meme tres bien. Cel&#224; dit, je vous invite vivement a &#233;couter ses Peel Sessions sorties il y'a peu et qui sont vraiment ph&#233;nom&#233;nales. Du blues sous haute tension tendu comme un string br&#233;zilien.


----------



## CouleurSud (28 Septembre 2007)

silvio a dit:


> A&#239;e .. me suis arr&#234;t&#233; &#224;   *Stories from the city, stories from the sea* qui &#233;tait quand m&#234;me tr&#232;s bon (Kamikaze, Is This Love). Ensuite j'ai achet&#233; *Uh huh her*, mais je n'ai pas accroch&#233;
> Je reste scotch&#233; aux premiers : Dry et To Bring You my love, tr&#232;s &#233;lectrique et plein d'&#233;nergie
> Par contre, j'ai totalement rat&#233; Is This Desire : c'&#233;tait ma p&#233;riode musique mongole et tartine au beurre de Yak (rance le beurre  )
> Quelqu'un a des souvenirs &#224; partager ?



Oui, un peu comme toi. Et le dernier, je le trouve un peu mou du genou. Bon, c'est aussi peut-&#234;tre parce que je viens de l'acheter et que je ne l'ai peut-&#234;tre pas assez &#233;cout&#233;. Dans mes pr&#233;f&#233;r&#233;s, je rajouterai le deuxi&#232;me, _Rid Of Me_ (1993). Il n'a plus le c&#244;t&#233; brut de _Dry_, il est plus abouti, plus riche, mais il conserve une sorte de sauvagerie et surtout une intensit&#233;, une tension qui confine parfois &#224; la d&#233;mence. Ce qu'on retrouve dans _To Bring You My love_ o&#249;, &#224; mon sens, elle se r&#233;v&#232;le comme une des plus grandes chanteuses de l'histoire du rock (avec son mod&#232;le Patti smith, mais aussi la diva Gr&#226;ce Slick et l'in&#233;galable, mais toute morte, Janis Joplin).
A ce propos, la reprise de "White Rabbit" de Jefferson Airplane par Patti Smith dans _Twelve_. C'est compl&#232;tement &#233;tonnant tant elle est aux antipodes de Gr&#226;ce Slick, mais vraiment r&#233;ussi


----------



## fedo (28 Septembre 2007)

> elle se révèle comme une des plus grandes chanteuses de l'histoire du rock



je vais me permettre d'ajouter quelqu'un de pas quelconque mais nécessairement moins connu, _Rachel Nagy_ des _Detroit Cobras_.
Une voix terrible. Utilisée dans des pubs Citroën et Petit Bateau si ma mémoire ne me trahie pas.

les 2 meilleurs disques des _Detroit Cobras_ AMHA:










_Euh oui alors pour les pochettes ce n'est pas un fait exprès:rose:..._


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Septembre 2007)

Excellent album de Joe Jackson (2003). Après un long détour pratiquement classique, il revient vers des mélodies plus abordables du grand public.
Excellent album.:love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Septembre 2007)

m'rappelle ma jeunesse, tiens! :love:

(et aussi la t&#234;te d'une ancienne coll&#232;gue de boulot, mais bon...)


----------



## JPTK (28 Septembre 2007)

Bon après 10 écoutes environ, pour moi cet album est magnifique, un perle, mais bordel c'est triste.    


Sinon, si on devait illustrer le rock'n roll aujourd'hui, je ne trouverais toujours pas mieux que Lullabye Arkestra, cet album fait avec les tripes et la peau déménage toujours autant, à ne pas manquer en concert j'imagine


----------



## Schillier21 (28 Septembre 2007)

Big and Rich
de la country, mais plus rock que d'habitude (pour ce que j'en connais)

*Save a horse (ride a cowboy)*

perso j'aime bien c'est sympa


----------



## KARL40 (28 Septembre 2007)

Bon ... Le dernier PJ HARVEY ne fera pas partie de mes priorit&#233;s donc  !

Sinon, l&#224;, un sacr&#233; m&#233;lange :
des canadiens jouant un gros rock avec un soup&#231;on de soul (l&#233;ger hein  ).
Et cela donne DANKO JONES 






Il s'agit d'une compil regroupant les premiers EP du groupe ...


----------



## Anonyme (29 Septembre 2007)

Discographie compl&#233;tement r&#233;&#233;dit&#233;e par Les Temps Modernes
_



_​_

"Je ne pardonnerai jamais au public d'avoir d&#233;daign&#233; les Stockholm Monsters" - Anthony H. Wilson (1950-2007)_


----------



## naas (29 Septembre 2007)

KARL40 a dit:


> Je vais me répéter, mais je vous invite *vraiment*à écouter le dernier ZENZILE ....
> 
> Pour faire plaisir à naas
> 
> ...



Alors j'ai écouté pour faire plaisir a karl 40  et puis je poste sans avoir le soucis c'est effacé maintenant.

je n'ai pas aimé le premier morceau sur myspace par contre j'écoute en boucle "still cant sleep" depuis 5 minutes, c'est marrant ce son rock, en parlant de son j'ai bien aimé "milesfranc mathew", c'est inventif ! à écouter en effet donc


----------



## naas (29 Septembre 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Bon après 10 écoutes environ, pour moi cet album est magnifique, un perle, mais bordel c'est triste.


dis feniasse tu peux me donner le nom du groupe/chanteuse au moins


----------



## thescreaminghand (29 Septembre 2007)

Dernier album de siouxsie - mantaray, tr&#232;s tr&#232;s bon.

J'ai achet&#233; des places cet apr&#232;m pour la voir le 27 octobre


----------



## JPTK (29 Septembre 2007)

naas a dit:


> dis feniasse tu peux me donner le nom du groupe/chanteuse au moins



Ouah le bigleux, c'est marqué sur la pochette papy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*PJ Harvey* - _White Chalk_


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2007)

thescreaminghand a dit:


> Dernier album de siouxsie - mantaray, très très bon.
> 
> J'ai acheté des places cet aprèm pour la voir le 27 octobre



Siouxsie, j'en était resté à son excellent Tinderbox sorti en ...86 déjà. (Cities In Dust,...)






Après j'ai moins suivi, son timbre de voix me lassait assez rapidement. Par contre je viens de mater *le site* consacré à son nouvel album, pas mal.... et puis elle a pas coupé l'electricité, elle...


----------



## yvos (30 Septembre 2007)

Thurston Moore, accompagné de J Mascis et S.Shelley.
Pour l'instant, ça me paraît agréable, à voir dans la durée. Difficile après 2 écoutes de se faire une opinion.


----------



## NED (1 Octobre 2007)

Heu ba moi,
Samedi soir j'&#233;tais juste l&#224; :






Exellent ! mythique !
G&#233;nial quoi, que du bonheur....​


----------



## teo (1 Octobre 2007)

Merci NED  :love: Fais-nous un r&#233;sum&#233; pour les absents dans le fil des concerts vus derni&#232;rement, ce sera plus appropri&#233;  J'aurai pu aller les voir dimanche, mais comme les grandes salles je flippe ma race, j'ai d&#233;clin&#233; l'invitation 

N&#243;rd et _Artiste Domestique_.


​J'ai cet album en stock depuis un moment, r&#233;cup&#233;r&#233; chez Max quand j'y travaillais, sans l'avoir &#233;cout&#233; en entier et avec attention. J'aime la voix du chanteur et ce rock qui fraie sans g&#234;ne avec l'&#233;lectronique, les voix parfois traficot&#233;es au vocoder, les c&#244;t&#233;s tant&#244;t sobres et &#233;pur&#233;s, tant&#244;t enflamm&#233;s et lyriques, je pense &#224; Ferr&#233; ou Cantat. Pas des joyeux les gens de N&#243;rd (avec un accent aig&#252; sur le &#243, des d&#233;chir&#233;s de l'&#226;me, des br&#251;l&#233;s de la parole. _Gare du Nord_ (terrible&#8230, _Voil&#224;_ (en duo avec la chanteuse de Time Factory) ou _On the road again_ m'ont particuli&#232;rement touch&#233;. _Artiste domestique_ est un tr&#232;s beau morceau sur les nouvelles stars et le formatage par les labels.
Belle (re)d&#233;couverte.
Leur page Myspace, avec un titre, _Into the void_, en duo avec Craig Walker, chanteur d'Archive &#224; l'&#233;poque de _Again_&#8230;


_Et en plus j'aime cette pochette sobre, l'aspect massif du logo et ce contraste, en rose et ce chien&#8230; si domestique _


----------



## lufograf (1 Octobre 2007)

Hello tous !   

Un bout de temps que je n'avais plus traîné mes guêtres dans l'coin ! Un petit mot pour vous signaler l'arrivée imminente et intrigante du dernier Radiohead, intitulé "In Rainbow". Imminente puisque prévue pour le 10 octobre, et intrigante puisque totalement hors norme pour un tel groupe : le disque devrait sortir en dehors de tout circuit traditionnel de distribution mais surtout il devrait coûter la modique somme de : "c'est vous qui voyez" !!!

quelques liens pour vous faire une idée de la chose...

J'avoue que c'est assez désarçonnant et en même temps assez excitant de voir ce genre de procédé adopté par des groupes de cet envergure ! Est-ce un suicide commerciale ? un grand coup de pied dans les kouilles disques en or de Pascal Nègre et consort ? Un coup de pub bien vu ? 

Bref à voir...


----------



## wip (1 Octobre 2007)

Tu as bien fais de passer Lufo 

Voila une excellente nouvelle :love: Vivement le 10 

Merci


----------



## fedo (1 Octobre 2007)

lufograf a dit:


> Hello tous !
> 
> Un bout de temps que je n'avais plus traîné mes guêtres dans l'coin ! Un petit mot pour vous signaler l'arrivée imminente et intrigante du dernier Radiohead, intitulé "In Rainbow". Imminente puisque prévue pour le 10 octobre, et intrigante puisque totalement hors norme pour un tel groupe : le disque devrait sortir en dehors de tout circuit traditionnel de distribution mais surtout il devrait coûter la modique somme de : "c'est vous qui voyez" !!!
> 
> ...



Pascal a déjà d'autres soucis en ce moment avec _NIN_. Apparemment le prochain sera dispo pour 4 $ directement sur le site de _NIN_ (DRM free of course).

sinon le nouveau _Down_ est sorti. j'ai entendu 2 ou 3 titres pour l'instant. pas mal mais je ne pense pas qu'il vaille le précédent.


----------



## KARL40 (1 Octobre 2007)

lufograf a dit:


> Hello tous !
> 
> Un bout de temps que je n'avais plus traîné mes guêtres dans l'coin ! Un petit mot pour vous signaler l'arrivée imminente et intrigante du dernier Radiohead, intitulé "In Rainbow". Imminente puisque prévue pour le 10 octobre


 
Merci pour l'info ! 
Par contre la discbox est pas donnée (40 £) mais l'objet a l'air très bien (avec des inédits en plus !).
Bon ... Va encore falloir casser mon petit cochon ! :rateau:​ 
Sinon, j'ai découvert un disque pas mal du tout dans un tout autre style.
C'est A TIJUANA TRIP (un lyonnais qui joue de tous les instruments) dans un style "stoner" bien psyché. 
On a même plus besoin de prendre de drogues pour s'évader ​ 
En écoute ici http://www.myspace.com/atijuanatrip​ 


 
Ce n'est pas pour tout le monde d'accord ... Mais cela devrait intéresser certains coucou: fedo)​


----------



## lufograf (1 Octobre 2007)

Juste pour les allergiques à l'anglais plus de détail sur cette sortie, apparemment plutôt attendue   sur le bon blog controlzen


----------



## KARL40 (1 Octobre 2007)

Finalement, après lecture, la dicsbox ne sera livrée qu'à partir du mois de décembre !
Un excellent cadeau de noël donc !! ​


----------



## yvos (1 Octobre 2007)

fedo a dit:


> Apparemment le prochain sera dispo pour 4 $ directement sur le site de _NIN_ (DRM free of course).



ça me paraît bien cher...on parle de bien de nine inch nails


----------



## fedo (1 Octobre 2007)

KARL40 a dit:


> ​ C'est A TIJUANA TRIP (un lyonnais qui joue de tous les instruments) dans un style "stoner" bien psych&#233;.
> On a m&#234;me plus besoin de prendre de drogues pour s'&#233;vader ​
> En &#233;coute ici http://www.myspace.com/atijuanatrip​
> Ce n'est pas pour tout le monde d'accord ... Mais cela devrait int&#233;resser certains coucou: fedo)​



je vais &#233;couter &#231;a avec attention. Je connaissais _Whores of Tijuana _dont on peut DL des titres l&#233;galement ici, produit par Scott Reeder de feu _Obsessed_, _Kyuss_ et _Unida.
_perso je trouve ce groupe peu inspir&#233; mais avec un bon son, Scott Reeder oblige.

sinon en ce moment j'ai cette musique dans la peau 





Cela dit on peut virer une bonne partie des tracks dont le titre du g&#233;n&#233;rique de _Moby_ AMHA...

_[mode HS on] Film tr&#232;s recommandable, on se place dans l'&#233;lite du film d'action/ espionnage [mode HS off]_


----------



## KARL40 (1 Octobre 2007)

yvos a dit:


> ça me paraît bien cher...on parle de bien de nine inch nails


 
Qu'il est méchant cet Yvos ! Mais ça m'a fait marrer en tout cas !   ​


fedo a dit:


> je vais écouter ça avec attention. Je connaissais _Whores of Tijuana _dont on peut DL des titres légalement ici, produit par Scott Reeder de feu _Obsessed_, _Kyuss_ et _Unida._
> perso je trouve ce groupe peu inspiré mais avec un bon son, Scott Reeder oblige.



Merci pour le lien ! Je vais écouter cela dès ce soir  ​


----------



## fedo (1 Octobre 2007)

yvos a dit:


> ça me paraît bien cher...on parle de bien de nine inch nails




je tairais le prix du dernier _BRH_* à la FNIC.

mais le dernier _NIN_ est franchement pas mal du tout.

*_Blonde Red Head_ pour les intimes. [mode badass on] il paraît qu'ils faisaient du rock [mode badass off].


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2007)

fedo a dit:


> Cela dit on peut virer une bonne partie des tracks dont le titre du g&#233;n&#233;rique de _Moby_ AMHA...



Il me semble que c'est "le" titre des 3 opus. 
D'o&#249; sa place ici.



fedo a dit:


> le dernier _NIN_ est franchement pas mal du tout.



Je confirme! :love:

Dernier Bleep podcast 71 bien zarb'.
Tu attends pendant 2 heures qu'il se passe quelque chose. Vers la fin &#231;a s'active un peu sans d&#233;caloter quoi que ce soit.
Pour le coup, assez d&#233;&#231;u.

Tandis que le dernier DaFresh Podcast de cette semaine d&#233;chire sa mami. Comme d'hab.  
Il commence avec une valeur s&#251;r: The Fix. Une petite perle. Sorte de minimal avec cacophonie de lutins des bois en pleine orgasme. Enfin, c'est comme &#231;a que je l'ai ressentie.  
Il fini avec Spektre - Winterfall, un truc assez propre, jouant beaucoup sur les middle et la st&#233;r&#233;o. 
Entre les deux, il passe de l'accessible, qui s'&#233;coute donc sans baver.
Transitions impec'.
Encore un bon cru.


----------



## freakstepper (1 Octobre 2007)

un truc très sympa: A Band Of Bees


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2007)

En parlant de gratuit, Deerhof offre 13 titres sur leur site

Leur dernier album 






C'est vaguement de l'indie-pop


----------



## JPTK (2 Octobre 2007)

fig. 5 a dit:


> En parlant de gratuit, Deerhof offre 13 titres sur leur site
> 
> Leur dernier album
> 
> ...



J'ai adoré les précédents mais là bof...
Je reste fan quand même.


----------



## JPTK (2 Octobre 2007)

Trop bien, j'ai l'impression d'avoir 15 ans c'est jouissif  :mrgreen: 






Nan nan mais sinon je trouve ça même très bien, surtout quand ils sont too much, un peu comme muse quand ils s'enfoncent dans le baroque grandiloquent, c'est là qu'ils sont bons, exit le ridicule, place à l'inspiration


----------



## Dark-Tintin (2 Octobre 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Trop bien, j'ai l'impression d'avoir 15 ans c'est jouissif  :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> Nan nan mais sinon je trouve ça même très bien, surtout quand ils sont too much, un peu comme muse quand ils s'enfoncent dans le baroque grandiloquent, c'est là qu'ils sont bons, exit le ridicule, place à l'inspiration




Ouép, particulièrement F*** the system, quand ils font ce genre de voix c'est énorme 
Très space


----------



## macinside (2 Octobre 2007)

hop, le dernier p'tit massilia est un petit disque sans prétention qui sent bon l'été  je le trouve bien plus intimiste


----------



## thescreaminghand (2 Octobre 2007)

fig. 5 a dit:


> En parlant de gratuit, Deerhof offre 13 titres sur leur site
> 
> Leur dernier album
> 
> ...



Miam miam, deux trois trucs assez sympa, merci pour l'info


----------



## naas (2 Octobre 2007)

macinside a dit:


> hop, le dernier p'tit massilia est un petit disque sans prétention qui sent bon l'été  je le trouve bien plus intimiste ...


Et dire que je les ai vu en première partie des berus au moulin de marseille, ils etaient plus reggae "root" disons certains.
après il sont commencé à faire dans le marseillais pastis 51 c'était déjà plus... bon bref.


----------



## la(n)guille (3 Octobre 2007)

Une info int&#233;ressante, quoique difficile &#224; cerner dans tout ce qui se passe autour de la vente en ligne : l&#224;

Int&#233;ressante parce qu'il s'agit de Radiohead, sinon, je ne pense pas que la solution aie beaucoup d'avenir... mais je me plante peut &#234;tre.


----------



## JPTK (3 Octobre 2007)

la(n)guille a dit:


> Une info int&#233;ressante, quoique difficile &#224; cerner dans tout ce qui se passe autour de la vente en ligne : l&#224;
> 
> Int&#233;ressante parce qu'il s'agit de Radiohead, sinon, je ne pense pas que la solution aie beaucoup d'avenir... mais je me plante peut &#234;tre.



Command&#233; en tout cas, 8 livres sterling me concernant.


----------



## l'écrieur (3 Octobre 2007)

Sur les pentes de la Croix-Rousse vivent toujours les rois de l'&#233;lectrodub.





Clic pour &#233;couter.


----------



## naas (3 Octobre 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Commandé en tout cas, 8 livres sterling me concernant.



C'est intéressant car.... ils ne sont pas sous contrat, fini donc les petits groupes sans contrats grenouillant avec leur page myspace pour attirer les majors, c'est l'inverse dans le cas présent:
se débarrasser des majors et contrats pour être libre, court circuiter le système

j'aime bien l'approche


----------



## teo (4 Octobre 2007)

Division Kent et leur dernier _Gravity_ (merci WebO d'avoir fait venir à moi la galette _Made in Switzerland_ pour l'AE  )
On retrouve les zurichois de *DK* ex _Swandive_ avec un album plus froid encore que _Monsterproof_. Il y a comme une ombre qui passe, un voile froid, un pesanteur, une gravité moins présente dans le précédent. C'est toujours de la pop électronique en anglais, froide, ciselée, qui me fait penser à *Client* ou *Neulander* (l'album a été mixé en partie à Berlin). _L'heure bleue_, plus speed et dynamique, chantée en français et _In The Headlights_, _Rooftop Rallye_ tournent en boucle avec l'album depuis samedi. Mais tout l'album est bien.

Merci aux suisses de me tenir au courant de l'actu musicale romande 

_NB: J'ai appris le pourquoi du *Division Kent*, nom que j'aime beaucoup: le premier album, Monsterproof est né au croisement de Division Avenue et Kent Avenue à New York._


----------



## JPTK (4 Octobre 2007)

Je d&#233;couvre, c'est beau :

*Syd Matters* - _Someday We Will Foresee Obstacles_


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (4 Octobre 2007)

lecrieur a dit:


> Sur les pentes de la Croix-Rousse vivent toujours les rois de l'électrodub.




*Je ne peux que plussoyer*
High Tone est une formation comparable à un bouteille de bon vin. Elle se bonnifie avec le temps.
Les albums passent et le collectif lyonnais ne donne pas le moindre  signe d'essouflement, ce serait plutôt tout le contraire.

On a ici droit à une dub puissante, samplée, séquencée où la machine a toute sa place ; les gars aux commandes maîtrisent leur sujet, ça s'entend, ça se sent.

Un grand disque.


----------



## ScubaARM (4 Octobre 2007)

Alem devrait apprécier. C'est bien, riche en idée, riche en énergie en générosité et intelligence. Les 2 autres albums sont également dans la veine. Cool et tellement vrai 



​
J'assume, moi le dark scuba, mon côté poète si tenté que j'en ai un.
Bonne nuit


----------



## teo (5 Octobre 2007)

Client

_City_






Après _DK_, _Client_, je sens _Neulander_ pas loin, ces nanas ont la classe et des voix

J'écoute peu de voix féminines, mais Client est une des exceptions à la règle (Pratique les charts Last.fm: 5 voix féminines dans les 50 premières écoutes depuis avril 2004 ).
Faut que j'achète le dernier *Annie Lennox*, quelqu'un l'a déjà écouté ?

En furetant sur leur site, je vois que *Client* passe aux Nuits Blanches d'Amiens le 6 octobre. N'hésitez pas les Amiennois, c'est apparemment leur seule date en France en 2007


----------



## Anonyme (5 Octobre 2007)

lecrieur a dit:


> Sur les pentes de la Croix-Rousse vivent toujours les rois de l'&#233;lectrodub.



:love: :love: :love: 

--------






Dernier GreG Di Mano: Podcast No48.

Plus house qu'electro. Des middle charg&#233;s, des feelin' cut tendres tout comme y' faut.
Un peu d&#233;&#231;u par le r&#233;pertoire malgr&#233; 2/3 trucs : 
- Freemason rmx Whelan - Di scala
_Je trouve pas le label, si quelqu'un a des infos?_
- J.Dalback-M.kNIGHT : Nothing Is For Real
_Rien de transcendant mais passe bien._

Pour le reste du set, il reprend quelques "tubes" house des ann&#233;es 98-2000.

Ca tourne un peu au ralenti en ce moment, rien de tr&#232;s neuf et surprenant.
Mon disquaire ch&#233;richou re&#231;oit quasi plus rien.


----------



## jugnin (5 Octobre 2007)

... et pour faire un peu d'pub aux g&#244;s d'chez mou&#233;.

Samedi dernier, j'&#233;tais &#224; &#224; un genre d'&#233;co festival de cambrousse de hippies. Entre le p&#226;t&#233; de campagne et les galettes saucisses, y'avait des concerts &#224; entendre. Et j'ai entendu *la g&#226;pette*. _

"'Tain, mais &#224; la contrebasse c'est Fran&#231;ois, j'savais pas qu'y faisait autre chose que SPK Link*!_" Bref, fran&#231;ois y gratte son gros instrument, Rodo y gratte sa gratte, braille des histoires de tous les jours avec sa trompette sous l'bras, pendant que l'accord&#233;oniste accord&#233;onne.

J'&#233;tais de fort bonne humeur, et cette _chanson muzouche_, comme ils l'appellent, m'a fait passer un bien bon moment &#224; moi et mes comp&#232;res. 

La g&#226;pette se revendique comme un groupe de bistrot. Y sont g&#233;n&#233;reux comme une ambiance de rade.

*La g&#226;pette, &#231;a change.*

D&#233;couvrez La g&#226;pette derri&#232;re cette image, sur un site de belle facture.



​




*Electro-apocalyptico-dub-drum'n bass que l'on avait vu la veille.


----------



## stephaaanie (5 Octobre 2007)

jugnin a dit:


> *Rodo* y gratte sa gratte, braille des histoires de tous les jours avec sa trompette sous l'bras,



Pas peu fière que ce gars soit de la famille.:style:

La réciproque est plus qu'hypothétique :rateau: mais qu'importe.


----------



## macinside (5 Octobre 2007)

j'avais découvert les supremes dindes cette été en live, et je viens de trouver leurs disques live ... ça fait de bruit 






et après je vais m'écouter ça


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Octobre 2007)

Mais dis donc... mackie ???

ça serait pas un peu de la merde tout ça ???


----------



## macinside (5 Octobre 2007)

c'est tr&#232;s bien les supremes dindes


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Octobre 2007)

Oui, oui je n'en doute pas... rien le nom déjà, on sent qu'on a affaire à du lourd...


----------



## KARL40 (5 Octobre 2007)

sonnyboy a dit:


> on sent qu'on a affaire &#224; du lourd...



Et c'est vrai que tu t'y connais question "lourd" !  :rateau:


----------



## KARL40 (5 Octobre 2007)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:


> On a ici droit à une dub puissante



Marrant ça ... tu dis _une_ dub toi :mouais: 

Sinon, oui, je ne peux que plussoyer également pour HIGH TONE  

Bien qu'en ce moment je sois à cent lieux d'eux question musique.

LOS NATAS "El Hombre Montana".
Album de 2006 de ces argentins. Excellent album stoner :love:


----------



## macmarco (5 Octobre 2007)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Mais dis donc... mackie ???
> 
> ça serait pas un peu de la merde tout ça ???




sonnyboy, not' Jean-Pierre Coffe de la musique à nous qu'on a !


----------



## macinside (5 Octobre 2007)

ouais, enfin, ils n'ont en commun que la coupe :rateau:


----------



## JPTK (5 Octobre 2007)

D&#233;couvert cet aprem sur F. Inter que j'&#233;coute plus :rateau:  joli comme tout, tout simple, achet&#233; dans la foul&#233;e le single sur Itunes, tr&#232;s sympa


----------



## Ed_the_Head (6 Octobre 2007)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:


> *Je ne peux que plussoyer*
> High Tone est une formation comparable à un bouteille de bon vin. Elle se bonnifie avec le temps.
> Les albums passent et le collectif lyonnais ne donne pas le moindre  signe d'essouflement, ce serait plutôt tout le contraire.
> 
> ...


Et hopl&#224;, apr&#232;s ceux-l&#224;, voil&#224; les autres. 






D'autres lyonnais, dans un autre genre, plus &#233;lectro et moins dub. Un nouvel Opus, toujours aussi puissant. J'aime beaucoup en live, en studio, en remixes. 

Ils f&#234;tent leur dixi&#232;me anniversaire en fanfare.


----------



## Nobody (6 Octobre 2007)

macinside a dit:


> ouais, enfin, ils n'ont en commun que la coupe :rateau:



Et le tombé de futal.


----------



## Aurélie85 (6 Octobre 2007)

teo a dit:


> Merci aux suisses de me tenir au courant de l'actu musicale romande










Stereo Total en concert &#224; Lausanne le 13 octobre. De quoi viendre te tremousser tes jolies petites fefesses que l'on a pu admirer sur un toit de la capitale... :love: 


Y a toujours de la place chez moi... 









(sans transition de plaisanterie, Stereo Total, c'est de la balle. 

"J'aime les lapins en peluche siffle
J'aime les lapins en civet o)
Mais je n'aime pas qu'on m'en pose ()
Si jamais tu r&#233;cidivais
Je t'enverrais sur les roses...

Mon lapin la moutarde
Me monte au nez
Mon lapin il me tarde
De me r&#233;concilier

J'ai attendu comme un poireau
Pendant des heures dans le jardin
Public et il a plu
&#199;a ne m'a pas plu
Tu m'avais promis de venir &#224; temps
Mais c'&#233;tait du vent"
)


----------



## teo (6 Octobre 2007)

khyu a dit:
			
		

> Dernier GreG Di Mano: Podcast No48.
> ()



Je goûte ce son en ce moment et ça me plait bien, ça donne envie de clubber, c'est commercial mais bien foutu (par moment, ça pourrait aussi bien passer pour du friskyradio). J'aime pas tout mais c'est fait pour danser et c'est ce qu'on lui demande et ce qu'il propose. Il connait ses classiques, et les meilleurs, comme vers la 16e minute 

Par contre, son site est à vomir graphiquement, vraiment illisible cette typo. Et dommage qu'il faille supporter ça pendant l'écoute. Peu de choses ont changé depuis les débuts de la fm. C'était pas mieux avant. Assez loose si on veut faire pro. M'étonne pas que FG en soit là  Aussi inintéressant que les jingles miteux "_Music for rockstars_" des eux aussi commerciaux et pas mauvais _Jondi & Spesh_.
En fait je sais: ce jingle, c'est _LE_ son que je déteste dans la fm commerciale. A l'entendre, tu es sûr d'entendre dans les 10 secondes une pub pour un hamburger, un crédit revolving ou une serviette périodique et ça, c'est juste insupportable.
Last.fm, Friskyradio, Somafm et les autres je vous aime  en attendant la radio par satellite comme dans certaines voitures de loc' outre atlantique. Excellent son et pas de pub..



_*Edit: le #49 vient d'arriver ce matin*_


----------



## jpmiss (7 Octobre 2007)

yvos a dit:


> Thurston Moore, accompagné de J Mascis et S.Shelley.
> Pour l'instant, ça me paraît agréable, à voir dans la durée. Difficile après 2 écoutes de se faire une opinion.


Je viens confirmer l'impression d'yvos. Voilà un disque qui passe très bien d'emblée. Il ne révolutionnera pas le rock mais il est vraiment aggréable. Et pourtant en l'achetant j'étais un peu inquient connaissant le penchant prononcé de T. Moore pour l'expérimentation sonore à la limite de l'écoutable lors de précédents projets solo. Mais ici en dehors de quelques bidouilles soniques ont est dans du très bon indie pop avec quelques bon riffs bien efficaces du vieux J Mascis.
Pas indispensable mais sympa.


----------



## teo (7 Octobre 2007)

A défaut de les voir hier soir aux Nuits Blanches amiennoises, je découvre  Client en concert sur CD, leur _Live in Porto_, avec Robert Görl (pour ceux qui l'auraient oublié, comme moi, c'était le "clavier" de DAF). Merci Freelancer 

Galette blanc, sérigraphie sobre, carré de plastique souple et texte en portugais photocopié, ce n'est pourtant pas un bootleg, vous pouvez le trouver sur le site de Client (il mettra nettement plus que les 7 jours annoncés à arriver)
Client passe bien la rampe du live, j'espère un jour voir ces dames si chics et douées sur scène au Nouveau Casino ou à la Cigale par exemple.
Le concert se termine avec un gâterie pour les amateurs de DAF, _Der Mussolini_ :love: :love: chanté en allemand, avec les jappements caractéristiques    Le son est bon, clair (_loin du son pourri de leur répétition, qu'on trouve sur Youtube)_.




_Elles sont ce soir en cocnert à Londres avec les Covenant _


----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2007)

teo a dit:


> _*Edit: le #49 vient d'arriver ce matin*_



Marrant !  
Je le trouve beaucoup plus electro celui là.

Tu sens la différence avec le #48?


----------



## richard-deux (8 Octobre 2007)

En ce moment j'&#233;coute le dernier album de *Ben Harper*.
Juste un peu d&#233;&#231;u.
Je trouve ce disque bon mais un peu simple.
Ben Harper aurait pu travailler un peu plus sur ce disque.  




​


----------



## jpmiss (8 Octobre 2007)

richarddeux a dit:


> Ben Harper aurait pu travailler un peu plus sur ce disque.
> 
> ​



Comme sur les 2 pr&#233;c&#233;dents d'ailleurs... On est loin de Welcome To The Cruel World ou Fight For Your Mind...
En roue libre le beau Ben...


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Octobre 2007)

richarddeux a dit:


> En ce moment j'écoute le dernier album de *Ben Harper*.
> Juste un peu déçu.
> Je trouve ce disque bon mais un peu simple.
> 
> ...




Tu veux dire, plus que d'habitude?


----------



## richard-deux (8 Octobre 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> Comme sur les 2 précédents d'ailleurs... On est loin de Welcome To The Cruel World...
> En roue libre le beau Ben...



En roue libre: effectivement. 
Quoique l'album "There will be a light" n'était pas mauvais.


----------



## Picouto (8 Octobre 2007)

Composé pendant la dernière tournée de 9 mois
Enregistré et mixé en 7 jours​ 
Ca sent la fin de contrat chez EMI​


----------



## ScubaARM (8 Octobre 2007)

Du rythme, du punch, mais déjà 23 ans... pourtant, çà trace la route 



​


----------



## jpmiss (8 Octobre 2007)

Arghhh!!! L'autre groupe de hard allemand des eighties :afraid:
J'esperais bien ne plus jamais entendre parler d'eux :sick:


----------



## Dark-Tintin (8 Octobre 2007)

Black atmo family

*Burzum - Filosofem*
Un culte du black atmo, putain de bon album, mais bon j'ai déjà du en parler ici et je doit pas être le seul (et j'espère)








*Drudkh - Blood In Our Wells*

Black atmo aussi (par le même auteur que Hate Forest), j'ai pas encore écouté complètement, mais ça à l'air bon, avec une ambiance ressemblant en certain point à Burzum (et surtout au Filosofem) mais avec une touche plus roumaine/ukrainienne (enfin pays de l'europe de l'est quoi) que j'avais un peu l'impression de voir dans Filosofem (enfin ça doit surtout être la pochette qui donne cette impression), mais en plus marquée






*
Negurà Bunget - Om*

Black atmo aussi, énorme, plein d'émotions, des ambiances énormes, très ambiancé (des fois limite malsain, les choeurs me font penser à la chanson "Le cerf malade" des 1er My Dying Bride), les parties chantées sont énormes (surtout sur Conoas Terea Tãcutã, le chant clair très lointain est incroyable), en restant black avec de temps en temps de blasts beats super rapides (même si je trouve le côté atmo beaucoup plus agréable que le côté black ça reste super bien équilibré)...


----------



## teo (9 Octobre 2007)

Le CD 4 titres offert à l'entrée de l'Expo Rock'n'Roll 39-59 à la fondation Cartier

_Blue Suede Shoes_ de *Carl Perkins*
_Roll Over Beethoven_ de *Chuck Berry*
_Hound Dog_ d'*Elvis Presley*
_Good Golly, Miss Molly_ de *Little Richard*

Je ne sais pas ce que vous en pensez, avec vos écoutes toutes si différentes, mais ces morceaux, avec leurs propres influences, ont influencé à un moment ou à un autre la très grande majorité des artistes qu'on écoute ici ou qui ont influencé des artistes qu'on apprécie.
Un clin d'il donc à ces pépés, ces vieux pépés noirs ou blancs vivants ou disparus qui sont nés à une époque pas si lointaine où un apartheid séparaient les personnes, les sexes, les couleurs de peau et qui ont commencé à écrire de la musique, chanter des textes qui ont foutu le bordel un peu partout autour du monde. Tout n'était pas plus beau, les producteurs étaient des sacrés enfoirés, les médias dépendaient déjà de leurs annonceurs mais ces pépés ont quand même bien fait bougé la ligne. (Johnny Cash, Buddy Holly, Elvis Presley, Little Richard, Carl Perkins, Fats Domino, Jerry Lee Lewis et tellement d'autres)

Pour les parisiens et ceux qui passent, je conseille cette expo, amenez-y vos gamins et vos petites copines, si pour elles et eux la musique c'est uniquement des sonneries de portable téléchargées sur internet. Vous y verrez un docu très bien foutu sur l'histoire du rock, une énorme Cadillac, un studio d'enregistrement, un mur entier de juke-box ou d'affiches originales, vous feuilleterez les hebdomadaires comme vous liriez Billboard aujourd'hui vous régalerez de photos d'Elvis à ses débuts, admirerez quelques costumes et guitares mythiques. La présentation n'est pas kitsch comme on aurait pu le craindre, un énorme travail a été fait sur l'aspect graphique de l'époque (et pas dans la représentation dégoulinante qu'on peut en avoir parfois maintenant) et une bonne partie de l'expo raconte en photo et en son les origines du rock, avant 52-55 (le sud, le gospel, le blues).




Jusqu'au 28 octobre​
_A noter dès ce mois-ci, une expo David Lynch et l'année prochaine, une expo Patti Smith _


----------



## Anonyme (9 Octobre 2007)

A mi-chemin entre Beirut et Emir Kusturica, A Hawk and a Hacksaw, composé d'un ex-Neutral Milk Hotel et d'une ex-Beirut:   







Pour ceux qui aiment les musiques inclassables (c'est une espèce de folk klmezer)


----------



## IceandFire (9 Octobre 2007)

"SUBSTANCE 77-80" les amateurs comprendront :love: 

<edit by Nephou>





</edit by Nephou>


----------



## jpmiss (9 Octobre 2007)

IceandFire a dit:


> "SUBSTANCE 77-80" les amateurs comprendront :love:



C'est d'actualité :love:


----------



## etudiant69 (9 Octobre 2007)

EZ3kiel - NAPhTALINE






Un magnifique album concept. :love: Le ton des compositions changent des albums pr&#233;c&#233;dents, en particulier du Versus Tour. Moins dub, plus "m&#233;lodique". 
Des rythmes l&#233;gers, des sons vieux et &#233;mouvants.

Le concept musique-vid&#233;o-interactif-visuels marche parfaitement.

Quelque chose de rare et fragile.

Ouvrez vos oreilles, et laissez vous porter.


----------



## naas (9 Octobre 2007)

Mais je croyais que la r&#233;ponse &#233;tait &#233;tait JOY DIVISION ?   


cliquez moi


----------



## Anonyme (9 Octobre 2007)

1. Près d'une douzaine de messages effacés, votre culture musicale est lamentable  2.


----------



## KARL40 (9 Octobre 2007)

Pour une fois où je pouvais donner la bonne réponse à un jeu !! 

Il parait qu'il s'agit des 40 ans de sa mort, aussi on s'écoute le CHE :rateau: 
Enfin un des groupes de l'ami Brant Bjork ... Et une fois de plus un excellent album stoner.


----------



## Schillier21 (9 Octobre 2007)

hier soir j'écoutais les 103ème et 104ème symphonies de Haydn,respectivement nommées "Roulements de Timballes" et " Londres", jouées par l'"Austro-Hungarian Haydn Orchestra"

fantastique

surtout la 104éme

alors ce soir j'enchaine avec les 101(l'horloge) et 102(miracle)

bonne nuit à tous les mélomanes


----------



## JPTK (9 Octobre 2007)

> THANK YOU FOR ORDERING IN RAINBOWS. THIS IS AN UPDATE.
> 
> YOUR UNIQUE ACTIVATION CODE(S) WILL BE SENT OUT TOMORROW MORNING (UK TIME).  THIS WILL TAKE YOU STRAIGHT TO THE DOWNLOAD AREA.
> 
> ...



free DRM et 168 kbps, c'est bien ça déjà


----------



## KARL40 (9 Octobre 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> free DRM et 168 kbps, c'est bien ça déjà



Faudra pas être pressé demain .... Il risque d'y avoir du monde !!  
Chez EMI ils doivent suivre cela avec attention (et pas que chez EMI d'ailleurs) ....


----------



## jpmiss (9 Octobre 2007)

teo a dit:


> Je ne sais pas ce que vous en pensez


J'en pense que j'ai bien du mal &#224; associer les mots "Rock'n'Roll" et "Expo" et encore plus "Cartier".
Le R'n'R c'est du sang, du bruit, du foutre, de la rage. Ca n'a pas grand chose a faire dans une expo. Ca place c'est les pieds dans la boue et le vomi.

Mais je dois pas &#234;tre assez parisien.


----------



## naas (9 Octobre 2007)

etudiant69 a dit:


> EZ3kiel - NAPhTALINE
> 
> 
> 
> ...



j'aime bien la partie sonore, et le dvd cela donne quoi ?


----------



## Nobody (9 Octobre 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> J'en pense que j'ai bien du mal à associer les mots "Rock'n'Roll" et "Expo" et encore plus "Cartier".
> Le R'n'R c'est du sang, du bruit, du foutre, de la rage. Ca n'a pas grand chose a faire dans une expo. Ca place c'est les pieds dans la boue et le vomi.
> 
> Mais je dois pas être assez parisien.



Tu parles, quand on voit que Elijah Wood est pressenti pour jouer le rôle d'Iggy Pop... ça fait frémir.


----------



## bompi (10 Octobre 2007)

En ce moment, c'est un peu tout et rien :

 John cage, musique pour piano préparé ; je pense que c'est génial, sans réussir à savoir _exactement_ pourquoi [ceci expliquant donc cela]
Philip Glass, à la fois simpliste et beau, je ne parviens pas à me décider :
sa symphonie nº3 est inégale mais son dernier mouvement donne envie de marcher gaiement vers sa propre fin
je vous conseille de jeter une oreille à son (pseudo-)opéra/B-O pour la Belle et la Bête
ses quatuors sont magnifiés par la délicatesse énergique (à moins que ce ne soit l'énergie délicate) du Kronos Quartet

les quatuors de Dmitri Shostakovich : tous, sans exception ; la profonde mélancolie de ce garçon s'y exprime à fond, loin des fanfares à la gloire du père Joseph ... ;
Scanner (Robin Rimbaud) : ce qu'il fait est remarquable, il trace sa voie dans son coin ; sa musique avec Tonne [Sound Polaroids] est envoûtante et sa musique pour la Salle des départs de l'hôpital de Garches touche (noblement) au coeur
System 7 : ce vieux bab de Steve Hillage s'amuse depuis longtemps à la trance et je ne vois pas meilleur que lui
Bill Evans : Montreux ; rien à ajouter
Keith Jarrett : A Melody, at night, with you ; pas son disque le plus apprécié et pourtant, tout ce qu'il ne peut pas encore mettre d'énergie (retour de maladie), il le mue en intensité et en douceur ; le tout, qui plus est, sur des standards qui émouvraient un bloc de granit
Brian Eno ; Ambiant 1-4 [je fais un lot avec Laraaji et Harold Budd] ; ça n'a pas pris une ride ; c'est magique
La symphonie nº9 de Mahler sous la baguette magistrale de Pierre Boulez ; là encore, le mieux est d'écouter : tout (tout) est là
Il y en a encore assez long mais ça sera pour une autre fois.


----------



## bompi (10 Octobre 2007)

Nobody a dit:


> Tu parles, quand on voit que Elijah Wood est pressenti pour jouer le rôle d'Iggy Pop... ça fait frémir.


 
D'où sors-tu cette incroyable annonce ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Octobre 2007)

bompi a dit:


> [*]Keith Jarrett : A Melody, at night, with you ; pas son disque le plus apprécié et pourtant, tout ce qu'il ne peut pas encore mettre d'énergie (retour de maladie), il le mue en intensité et en douceur ; le tout, qui plus est, sur des standards qui émouvraient un bloc de granit



Tu mets des mots là dessus.
Merci.


----------



## thescreaminghand (10 Octobre 2007)

Nightwish - Dark Passion Play avec une nouvelle chanteuse, elle est pas mal mais il va falloir s'habituer sinon bon album dans l'ensemble


----------



## Chang (10 Octobre 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> free DRM et 168 kbps, c'est bien ça déjà



Et beh ils se foulent pas ... 168kbps c'est pas tip top tout de meme ... :mouais: ...



Sinon le morceau qui me le fait bien ces jours-ci est sur la BO de Death Proof, le dernier Tarantino: Chick Habit. En y regardant de plus pres, je me suis apercu que cette chanson a ete ecrite par Serge Gainsbourg :love:

Le reste de la BO est magnifique. C'est meme assez ironique quand on y pense. Un film situe a Austin - Texas et la BO est composee de musique noire. Des 33T du label STAX joues dans un bouge paume du Texas, ca doit pas etre courant ...  ...


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Octobre 2007)

Ce matin, pour bien démarrer, je débute avec un petit live de New Order en 89 à la BBC.
c'st vraiment excellent.
Je sens que je vais enchainer par un bon vieux Simple Minds après. Genre "Sons and Fascination"... :love:


----------



## freakstepper (10 Octobre 2007)

pour ceux qui aiment l'électro minimalo-mélodique:
Montag : "Objets Perdus" (chez Gooom je crois)


----------



## JPTK (10 Octobre 2007)

Chang a dit:


> Et beh ils se foulent pas ... 168kbps c'est pas tip top tout de meme ... :mouais: ...



Ouai 192 c'est mieux c'est vrai mais bon 168 c'est suffisant je trouve, bref.

DL l'album à 420 ko ce matin (ça n'était donc pas du tout encombré), je suis en train d'écouter le 2e titre


----------



## Schillier21 (10 Octobre 2007)

bompi a dit:


> En ce moment, c'est un peu tout et rien :
> John cage, musique pour piano préparé ; je pense que c'est génial, sans réussir à savoir _exactement_ pourquoi [ceci expliquant donc cela]


en parlant de john cage, son morceaux préféré est sans doute celui-là

[youtube]hUJagb7hL0E[/youtube]​ 
attention, cette composition moderne qu'est *4"33'* peut choquer des mélomanes accomplis


----------



## CouleurSud (10 Octobre 2007)

Schillier21 a dit:


> en parlant de john cage, son morceaux préféré est sans doute celui-là
> 
> [youtube]hUJagb7hL0E[/youtube]​
> attention, cette composition moderne qu'est *4"33'* peut choquer des mélomanes accomplis



Alors là, Schillier21, respect  

Cela dit, je ne sais pas si c'était son morceau préféré


----------



## KARL40 (10 Octobre 2007)

Première écoute du dernier RADIOHEAD ....

On reste en terrain connu : plutôt pop, calme et assez dépouillé.
Très agréable en tout cas  

Vu qu'il peut être obtenu pour "rien", vous auriez tort de vous en priver !


----------



## stefdefrejus (10 Octobre 2007)

Aussi "In Rainbows" ... 

Pour le moment, ben la magie op&#232;re encore sur moi... c'est toujours aussi bon.

Merci encore &#224; Radiohead d'innover, musicalement et pas que ...


----------



## naas (11 Octobre 2007)

L'album solo du chanteur de depeche mode sort bientôt et la vidéo du single est disponible sur you tube, hormis les effets lumineux très bien fait (je sais j'en conçois tout les jours  ) j'ai du mal à me faire une opinion à la première écoute:

[YOUTUBE]PG-2KVLR2UQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## la(n)guille (11 Octobre 2007)

KARL40 a dit:


> Première écoute du dernier RADIOHEAD ....
> 
> On reste en terrain connu : plutôt pop, calme et assez dépouillé.
> Très agréable en tout cas
> ...



Pareil, mais je l'ai payé, par principe, la logique de cette offre sur le net me parait tellement judicieuse et réaliste que je l'ai payé au prix normal, d'un album en vente en ligne, soit l'équivalent de 10.

Je regrette qu'ils ne fournissent pas une illustration dédiée pour Itunes, avec, mais bon...

Sinon : comme d'hab, c'est bon, c'est bien fait, c'est de l'émotion et les poils qui se dressent, voire plus si affinités... avec une mention spéciale pour le morceau _Vidéotape_, qui est très impressionnant de maîtrise.

je le conseille des deux pieds et des deux mains, foncez... et sinon, je suis sur le Chat... comprenne qui veut.


----------



## mademoisellecha (11 Octobre 2007)

My baby don't care for shows.. :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Octobre 2007)

naas a dit:


> L'album solo du chanteur de depeche mode sort bientôt et la vidéo du single est disponible sur you tube, hormis les effets lumineux très bien fait (je sais j'en conçois tout les jours  ) j'ai du mal à me faire une opinion à la première écoute:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]PG-2KVLR2UQ[/YOUTUBE]




:love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## wip (11 Octobre 2007)

*In rainbow* aussi pour moi. Trop bien dès la première écoute, et pour une fois, "trop bien" à bien le sens premier. J'ai en effet trop peur de me lasser assez vite de cet album, on verra bien.
Il me surprend beaucoup moins que _Kid A_-_Amnesiac_ ou _Hail to the Thief _par exemple.
Mais bon, j'ai quand eu des frissons, et de supers sensations en l'écoutant. Beaucoup de morceaux montent très forts sur la fin, et j'ai hate de voir ce que ça donnera en concert.
Je ne suis pas déçu, loin de là, ca reste du Radiohead, donc du très bon, mais j'ai peur que cet album soit trop "facile" et donc laisse moins de trace à la longue dans mes oreilles.


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Octobre 2007)

wip a dit:


> *In rainbow* aussi pour moi. Trop bien dès la première écoute, et pour une fois, "trop bien" à bien le sens premier. J'ai en effet trop peur de me lasser assez vite de cet album, on verra bien.
> Il me surprend beaucoup moins que _Kid A_-_Amnesiac_ ou _Hail to the Thief _par exemple.
> Mais bon, j'ai quand eu des frissons, et de supers sensations en l'écoutant. Beaucoup de morceaux montent très forts sur la fin, et j'ai hate de voir ce que ça donnera en concert.
> Je ne suis pas déçu, loin de là, ca reste du Radiohead, donc du très bon, mais j'ai peur que cet album soit trop "facile" et donc laisse moins de trace à la longue dans mes oreilles.



Acheté à l'instant (pas cher, mais je compte m'offrir la version complète rapidement)

Je l'écoute en ce moment même.
Grand album.
Et super concept de vente.


----------



## JPTK (11 Octobre 2007)

wip a dit:


> Je ne suis pas déçu, loin de là, ca reste du Radiohead, donc du très bon, mais j'ai peur que cet album soit trop "facile" et donc laisse moins de trace à la longue dans mes oreilles.



C'est clair... 1) il ne m'a pas surpris 2) je l'ai trouvé tout de suite agréable 3) j'ai bien peur qu'il prenne rapidement la poussière...

Pourtant j'insiste, 6e écoute je pense déjà, je le reprendrais plus tard certainement mais des fois ça sonne vraiment trop "séries", vous savez ces jolies musiques qu'on entend dans les moments tristes dans les séries actuelles, qui vous tire toujours une petite larme dans les moments les plus forts, ces mélodies "faciles" qui nous rendent très très tristes et après ça va mieux on est content quand même 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Il paraît qu'on est toujours plus sévères avec ceux qu'on aime.


----------



## teo (11 Octobre 2007)

Avant le 22 octobre, on peut aussi écouter d'autres versions de _Kingdom_ + _Deeper and Deeper_ sur la page Myspace de l'album

Complètement partial. J'avais aimé son premier album solo, je vais adorer celui-là.


----------



## KARL40 (11 Octobre 2007)

Le reproche que l'on peut faire à ce Radiohead, effectivement, c'est qu'il est trop facile d'accès presque .... 
Avec un peu de recul je rejoins assez l'avis de jaipatoukompri ...

Mais j'attends surtout leur version "discbox"  ... 
Plus pour l'objet en lui-même que pour la musique !!  
Mon cadeau de Noël est déjà commandé  
​


----------



## wip (11 Octobre 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Il paraît qu'on est toujours plus sévères avec ceux qu'on aime.


C'est vrai que j'attends toujours beaucoup d'eux. Parfois, j'ai eu du mal à rentrer dans leurs albums (_Hail to the Thief), _et parfois, ce fut l'osmose d'entré _"Amnésiac" . _Mais bon, pour ce dernier_, c'est vrai que "Kid A" _nous avait préparé.
Mais j'ai toujours été épaté par le plaisir immense que j'avais à réécouter chaque album, y compris l'album solo de Thom. Et je sais que plus j'ai du mal à rentrer dans un album au début, et plus je risque de l'adorer ensuite.
Alors oui, c'est vrai que c'est tant de bonheur pour moi qu'a chaque nouvelle sortie j'ai peur que ce soit le faux pas comme finissent par faire tant de groupes, surtout quand j'aime dès la première écoute.

Bon, 6-7ème écoute de _"In rainbow_" de mon coté, des larmes de bonheurs à chaque fois, mais pas sur les mêmes morceaux. Nude, All I want, Videotape, cet album a plusieurs dimensions. Il va peut-être tenir la distance finallement


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Octobre 2007)

Faust HArp aussi :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Lorhkan (11 Octobre 2007)

Et Reckoner, sublime ! :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Octobre 2007)

:rose: :rose: :rose: 


C'est décidé, j'arrête le Côte du Rhône le midi... :rateau:


----------



## tovaritch (11 Octobre 2007)

Le dernier Radiohead: in rainbows, et il est génial! pas tout à fait au niveau du quasi parfait (selon moi) ok computer, des titrs comme:reckoner et vidéotap pour ne citer que ceux là, son magnifiques. A écouter d'urgence!


----------



## IceandFire (11 Octobre 2007)

je plussoie !!!  :love:


----------



## JPTK (11 Octobre 2007)

*ARRÊTEZ VOUS AVEZ TORTS !!!*


----------



## tirhum (11 Octobre 2007)

Et le tort... tue...


=>[]


----------



## IceandFire (11 Octobre 2007)

Ce que j'appr&#233;cie bcp aussi sur rainbow c'est le son et la pr&#233;sence de la batterie :love: en tant que batteux moi m&#234;me


----------



## JPTK (11 Octobre 2007)

IceandFire a dit:


> Ce que j'appr&#233;cie bcp aussi sur rainbow c'est le son et la pr&#233;sence de la batterie :love: en tant que batteux moi m&#234;me



Ah ouai ? J'&#233;coutais attentivement tout &#224; l'heure et je me disais que bon bof quand m&#234;me... mais bon j'ai pas fini de d&#233;cortiquer le bouzin.
Pr&#233;sente oui en effet c'est possible, mais bon apr&#232;s...


----------



## ScubaARM (11 Octobre 2007)

Tiens en parlant d'arc en ciel, voilà de l'excellent rainbow de la grande époque avec Ritchie Blackmore et tout et tout, superbe, rien à dire de plus. 



​


----------



## naas (12 Octobre 2007)

Un musicien peut m'expliquer ce que font tous ces macs dans la vid&#233;o :"In The Studio - Clip #2" sur le site de gahan http://www.davegahan.com/video/index.html


----------



## hegemonikon (12 Octobre 2007)

J'&#233;coute en boucle ce matin *la bancale*, le premier album de *Tue Loup*... J'avais d&#233;couvert ces petits fran&#231;ais alors inconnus en concert un soir d'automne dans un bouge des pentes de la Croix-Rousse r&#233;put&#233; pour sa bi&#232;re collante et ses jeunes femmes onctueuses qui ornent de leur fleur les fusils des hommes devenus pour un soir de f&#233;briles soldats absorb&#233;s par la crainte d'un d&#233;part lointain... 

In&#233;gal mais savoureux...




​


----------



## teo (12 Octobre 2007)

naas a dit:


> Un musicien peut m'expliquer ce que font tous ces macs dans la vidéo :"In The Studio - Clip #2" sur le site de gahan http://www.davegahan.com/video/index.html



Ils ont l'air d'avoir eu beaucoup de fun avec Protools Mac, tout simplement 

_Edit:
Nouveau podcast frisky, deux heures excellentes.
friskyPodcast 088 :: Ollis - Aurea Mediocritas 030, pour le 30e numéro de l'émission d'Ollis.

Ce week-end, dans la série des we itinérants de la radio, c'est en France que ça se passe si l'on peut dire, à partir de 15h samedi et une bonne partie de la soirée.
Au programme:
Alex Escalofrio
Birdy
Dj Ichtus
Faskil
Guillaume Nyckees
Laurent Chanal
RPO
Tekhascorp
Xaric


_


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2007)

teo a dit:


> Nouveau podcast frisky, deux heures excellentes.
> friskyPodcast 088 :: Ollis - Aurea Mediocritas 030, pour le 30e numéro de l'émission d'Ollis.



Je confirme, il est énorme ! :love:


----------



## mademoisellecha (12 Octobre 2007)

Ça frôle parfois CocoRosie et Björk, j'aime.
Coups de coeur pour Edit (morceau fou) et Samson.


----------



## JPTK (12 Octobre 2007)

mademoisellecha a dit:


> &#199;a fr&#244;le parfois CocoRosie et Bj&#246;rk, j'aime.
> Coups de coeur pour Edit (morceau fou) et Samson.



Excellent album, &#224; la 1&#232;re &#233;coute j'&#233;tais sceptique, je d&#233;couvrais l'artiste, &#231;a sonnait un peu trop vari&#233;t&#233; &#224; mon go&#251;t et en fait non pas du tout, vocalement c'est remarquable, c'est tr&#232;s bien &#233;crit, c'est tr&#232;s beau, c'est entra&#238;nant, je l'ai &#233;cout&#233; en boucle une bonne partie de l'&#233;t&#233;


----------



## Chang (13 Octobre 2007)

C'est samedi, tonton Chang vous fait une petite actu des sorties plaisantes en house, techno et electro pour les 3 pelos que ca interesse ...  ... Mais bon ca m'occupe au boulot par ce temps gris.

Alors que je m'eloignais de plus en plus de la minimale, de plus en plus de sorties axees techno plus que minimales mais quand meme assez epurees me retiennent de completement lacher le morceau.

Petite selection donc, mais pas que minimale:

- Tiger Stripes - Mad At Me (Get Physical)

Toujours sur Get Physical, quelques titres des albums Kook Koon et Flow, respectivement de Lopazz et Samim.

- David Squillace - Irony (ELP) >> techno repetitive et entetante, pas grasse, mais suffisament racee pour faire monter la sauce au milieu d'un set.

- Truman Industries - Tropic (Jackin Tracks) >> fraicheur garantie, si il fait pas beau chez vous, c'est le track a jouer et on se retrouve en tong avec un mojito au milieu de son salon ...  ...

- DJ Pierre - Destroy This (James Talk 303 Dub) (Big Love) >> le grand DJ Pierre avec un track classic house, acid ... tres sympa ...

- Fabrice Lig - X Slaves Who Changed The World (Versatile) >> Track magnigique, vraiment, toujours tres influence Detroit. Le son est caracteristique de Lig, le belge le plus proche de la Motor City. Ep a commander et a recommander ab-so-lu-ment ...  ...











Edit: Je voulais vous faire des liens/images sympas, ca foire, tant pis, je vous le laisse brut de pas beau ...  ...​


----------



## MotOwn (13 Octobre 2007)

Interpol - Our love to admire

Après leur absence de nouveauté ça fait vraiment plaisir surtout que le cd est un franche réussite pour moi


----------



## IceandFire (13 Octobre 2007)

Moi je glisse avec d&#233;lice sur la voix de rachel goswell de slowdive :love: l'album souvlaki:king: ma source...:love:  :style:


----------



## macarel (13 Octobre 2007)

Un peu de pub pour mon fiston, voil&#224; leur nouveau "homemade clip"  
C'est surtout le guitariste en short &#224; gauche pour le spectateur qui est bien &#233;videmment

http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewprofile&friendid=86137015


----------



## teo (13 Octobre 2007)

Chang a dit:


> C'est samedi, tonton Chang vous fait une petite actu des sorties plaisantes en house, techno et electro pour les 3 pelos que ca interesse ...  ... Mais bon ca m'occupe au boulot par ce temps gris.()



Y'en a toujours que ça intéresse! C'est cool d'avoir des nouvelles de Chine 

Ce matin, c'est *Paul Kalkbrenner* et _Self_ 
L'album est tranquille, tout en régularité apaisée, c'est rassurant comme le sourire de ton disquaire quand il te voit arriver et qu'il a une pépite à te faire découvrir.
_The Grouch_ donne envie de s'offrir l'intégrale des BO de John Carpenter et de redécouvrir des classiques.


----------



## Schillier21 (13 Octobre 2007)

macarel a dit:


> Un peu de pub pour mon fiston, voilà leur nouveau "homemade clip"
> C'est surtout le guitariste en short à gauche pour le spectateur qui est bien évidemment
> 
> http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewprofile&friendid=86137015




Ils se débrouillent pas mal^^


----------



## Chang (13 Octobre 2007)

teo a dit:


> Ce matin, c'est *Paul Kalkbrenner* et _Self_



Le track Queer Fellow doit etre dans mon top 5 des sorties sur Bpitch Control ... un sacre voyage typiquement dans le son du label. Bref, un regal ...   ...


----------



## macarel (13 Octobre 2007)

Schillier21 a dit:


> Ils se d&#233;brouillent pas mal^^



Merci pour eux   
Le petit (enfin pour moi, il a 27 ans tout de m&#234;me) est berc&#233; depuis sa plus jeune enfance, m&#234;me avant sa naissance, dans le rock et le funk de son p&#232;re, apparemment &#231;a laisse des traces 
Autrement, pour pas compl&#232;tement poluer le fil j'&#233;coute &#224; ce moment  The Who "My generation", &#231;a remet les choses en place


----------



## CouleurSud (13 Octobre 2007)

macarel a dit:


> Autrement, pour pas complètement poluer le fil j'écoute à ce moment  The Who "My generation", ça remet les choses en place



Ah ça ! C'est sûr que ça recadre, comme, disons, "You Really Got Me" des Kinks ou "Gloria" des Them


----------



## Schillier21 (13 Octobre 2007)

Ces temps par de chez moi (en Suisse donc)
ya tout le temps des fêtes (=beuveries) ou la plupart du temps je suis^^
donc sa veut dire: électro, techno, et aussi (heureusement que ya des potes qui sont à la sono) AC/DC, les Gun's,....

Bonne ambiance pour une bonne soirée^^


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2007)

Les Tijuana Sessions Vol. 1 et 3 (il n'y a pas de volume 2 ) du Nortec Collective (Panoptica, Fussible, Bostich, ...).

Le Nortec est un mix de [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Norte&#241;o[/FONT] et d'&#233;lectronique apparu &#224; Tijuana il y a quelques ann&#233;es


----------



## Aurélie85 (14 Octobre 2007)

Le dernier des Dj Kicks.Enfin je crois. Booka Shade. 

Mh. Comment décrire en quelques mots? Extasial, cosmological. Vous voyez? 

Un mélange de John Carpenter et Brigitte Bardot ("contact") (faut voir le clip, c'est ouf), en passant par un Aphex Twin. Mais comment qui zont fait? Une évolution sans accro du premier titre au dernier. Mais comment est-ce possible?  

Un titre qui fait me transporte, ailleurs, "2 fast 4 U" de Lopazz. 

Un des meilleurs mix qu'il m'ait été donné d'entendre ces derniers temps. Correspond note pour note à ce que j'ai envie et besoin d'écouter en ce moment. 

Ah sinon, je vous conseille pour votre dimanche, le dernier (mais je suis toujours pas sûre) Fabric London. En compagnie de Ricardo Villalobos. Surtout le titre "Mecker". Gutural. Deepien. "je pourrais baiser la terre entière sur ce titre". (non non non, la phrase n'est pas de moi)


----------



## Chang (14 Octobre 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> Le dernier des Dj Kicks.Enfin je crois. Booka Shade.
> 
> 
> 
> Un titre qui fait me transporte, ailleurs, "2 fast 4 U" de Lopazz.



>>> ca se trouve en version digitale legale hors ITMS les DJ Kicks ? Je suis tres curieux sur ce mix ... Booka Shade c'est du lourd en general.

>>> Lopazz, check tout son album Kook Kook sur Get Physical, c'est du tout bon ...  ...


----------



## KARL40 (14 Octobre 2007)

fig. 5 a dit:


> Les Tijuana Sessions Vol. 1 et 3 (il n'y a pas de volume 2 ) du Nortec Collective (Panoptica, Fussible, Bostich, ...).
> 
> Le Nortec est un mix de [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Norteño[/FONT] et d'électronique apparu à Tijuana il y a quelques années




De Tijuana, on descend de quelques kilomètres pour arriver dans l'Etat de Mexico (pas la capitale hien !) d'où sont originaires les CAFE TACUBA.
Mélange de rock, de folk, d'un poil d'éléctro .... 






Ils viennent d'en sortir un nouveau "Si No" ce mois-ci que je n'ai pas encore pu écouter ....


----------



## Chang (14 Octobre 2007)

Chang a dit:


> >>> ca se trouve en version digitale legale hors ITMS les DJ Kicks ?



Je me reponds tout seul ... on trouve un ou deux DJ Kicks en mp3 sur www.bleep.com, le store digital de Warp, mais pas celui de Booka Shade.


----------



## Aurélie85 (14 Octobre 2007)

Chang a dit:


> >>> ca se trouve en version digitale legale hors ITMS les DJ Kicks ? Je suis tres curieux sur ce mix ... Booka Shade c'est du lourd en general.
> 
> >>> Lopazz, check tout son album Kook Kook sur Get Physical, c'est du tout bon ...  ...


Rien compris. mais je l'ai acquis tout ce qu'il y a de plus l&#233;galement si c'est &#231;a ta question. Je vis en Suisse...


----------



## Chang (14 Octobre 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> Rien compris. mais je l'ai acquis tout ce qu'il y a de plus légalement si c'est ça ta question. Je vis en Suisse...



Bon, alors, effectivement ca pouvait etre interprete comme tu l'as fait, mais crois moi, j'ai autre chose a faire que de demander aux gens si ils ont vraiment achetes la musique qu'ils ecoutent ...  ... 

Je ne suis pas un parfait exemple non plus, mais je me soigne justement via les sites de telechargements legaux ... et comme pour trouver un DJ Kicks ici c'est la misere, j'aimerai le choper sur le net en mp3 ... voilaaaaaa ... 

Sinon ca va le dimanche s'annonce cool and smooth ? ...  ...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (14 Octobre 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> Je vis en Suisse...



Oh. Tout s'explique. Je comprends mieux maintenant...


----------



## CouleurSud (14 Octobre 2007)

Plastikman. _Closer_ (2003)

Les climats à la fois clairs et obscurs avec la teinte mélodique de Richie Hawtin. De longues plages d'émerveillement


----------



## naas (14 Octobre 2007)

Aucune.


----------



## KARL40 (14 Octobre 2007)

naas a dit:


> Aucune.



Même pas un groupe anglais ?


----------



## naas (14 Octobre 2007)

KARL40 a dit:


> Même pas un groupe anglais ?



Cela serait plutôt runnin riot dans ce cas !


----------



## IceandFire (15 Octobre 2007)

ce soir j'ai vu le film d'anton corbjin sur ian curtis, c'est tr&#232;s beau et tellement proche de la r&#233;alit&#233; c'est dingue...je pense achet&#233; la B.O :love:


----------



## Chang (15 Octobre 2007)

J'ai pas mal revisite mes eps de techno pendant ma semaine de vacances en octobre. Retour amorce par des discussions regulieres en ligne avec un pote qui a cree un petit groupe de DJs amateurs de techno sur Shanghai. Vous pouvez trouver des infos et quelques mixes sur leur site. Si vous passez par la perle de l'orient (ah ils se la ramenent un peu a Shanghai hein :sleep le 18, ils y organisent une soiree acid-house oldschool ...  des fois que vous y seriez, par hassard ... ca arrive a des gens tres bien hein ... si si ...

Et puis donc ce retour a la techno, l'acid, les annees 90 et ce beat gras et ce son un peu plus crade que les productions lechees des annees 2000, ca m'a donne envie d'en re-mixer un peu. Le resultat est la. C'est brut de decofrage, avec les fautes de calages bien presentes, mais je prefere, ca a un petit cote rustique, authentique ... un cote Jeff Mills et ses rattrapages intempestif (CF le DVD Exhibition) ...  ...

Pas de playlist, mais si vous connaissez un peu cette musique, vous devriez reconnaitre certains tracks. Si vraiment vous voulez savoir le nom d'un track, je vous donnerai le nom volontiers.

Voila donc, pour les trois pelos que mon precedent post avaient interesse, faites vous plaisir ... du moins je l'espere ...  ...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (15 Octobre 2007)

*C'est podcastable ?*
non parce que je demande ça pour teo et son assistant, khiu.


----------



## Chang (15 Octobre 2007)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:


> *C'est podcastable ?*
> non parce que je demande ça pour teo et son assistant, khiu.



C'est a moi qu'tu parles ???








Dans le doute ... non ... ce n'est pas podcastable ...


----------



## teo (15 Octobre 2007)

Marrant, j'&#233;coute ton mix d'ao&#251;t l&#224;* et je lis ton message  _Go for raw, I like this sound_  :love: Je t&#233;l&#233;charge de suite et je vais faire de m&#234;me avec les fichiers dispos sur leur site 

Si j'avais du temps et de l'argent, j'irai bien voir ce que &#231;a donne une soir&#233;e _acied retro_ &#224; Shanga&#239;, avec des vrais smileys 

J'ai jamais su m'en servir et en ai que tr&#232;s rarement vu, mais c'est tr&#232;s beau, tr&#232;s graphique (presque trop ?), loin de certaines mollassoneries actuelles. Le design brut. Ce son. Comme les vieilles calculettes programmables qu'on avait en seconde. Haute technologie de l'&#233;poque, apparemment pas tr&#232;s facile d'utilisation &#224; ce que j'ai lu 



​

*J'aime particuli&#232;rement _Jesper Loves The Acid_/*Jesper* et  _Jupiter_/*Subway* 

_EDIT:
*lepurfils* s'inqui&#232;te juste que nous &#233;coutions khyu et moi beaucoup de podcasts et il avait peur qu'on en manque  Mais c'est tout &#224; fait podcastable pour parler comme Steve: &#231;a se met dans mon iPod sans aucun probl&#232;me _


----------



## JPTK (15 Octobre 2007)

Bon je reviens sur le dernier Radiohead, ouai je suis un vieux fan quand même, même si mes albums préférés sont KidA, Amnesiac et HTTT, même si j'adore aussi Ok computer.

Rainbows manque d'inspiration je trouve, il manque de feu, d'orgueil et d'ambition, RH est un groupe à la carrière digne d'un U2, une telle envergure ne peut pas avoir que des avantages, c'est mon avis tout du moins, cet album est bien mais facile, pas de surprises, rien qui dépasse, rien qui dérange et ça c'est ennuyeux au final, difficile de faire plus consensuel.

Reckhoner on dirait du Moby, les violons sont trop pourris... la fin ressemble à une blague tellement c'est prévisible. Ça fait une jolie chanson je dis pas mais bon RH c'est autre chose que des jolis chansons.

Sur Weird Fishes, la voix derrière qui fait "wwèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèéééééé" je trouve ça nul aussi...

Jigsaw elle est pas mal oui mais on dirait trop qu'ils ont voulu refaire un tube dans le genre paranoid mais bof c'est manqué une fois de plus. Et ce poum-poum chak à la batterie est d'un chiant, c'est pas la peine de mettre de la batterie si c'est pour faire ça. La chanson devient meilleure quand elle bascule à 2"57 mais même là c'est pas renversant.

Je l'ai écouté suffisamment maintenant (11 fois) pour savoir qu'il va prendre la poussière, je suis déçu, tant pis, je le reprendrais dans quelques semaines pour voir ce qu'il en reste.


----------



## l'écrieur (15 Octobre 2007)

C'est marrant, moi je l'aime bien. Il est d&#233;sordonn&#233;. Mais j'en avais marre des albums concepts, je ne les &#233;coutais plus. L&#224;, y'a un petit c&#244;t&#233; "Pablo Honey" qui me plait bien.

Il est encore loin de d&#233;tr&#244;ner la reine de ma platine, ceci dit.






Pour les amateurs, bioutiful vid&#233;os HR chez la dame.


----------



## JPTK (15 Octobre 2007)

l'&#233;crieur;4438338 a dit:
			
		

> L&#224;, y'a un petit c&#244;t&#233; "Pablo Honey" qui me plait bien



Ah oui voil&#224; ! Je l'avais oubli&#233; celui-l&#224; c'est pour dire, je l'ai pas d'ailleurs, The Bends non plus, p&#233;riode insignifiante du groupe me concernant, ton rapprochement expliquant alors bien pourquoi le dernier m'ennuie.



			
				l'&#233;crieur;4438338 a dit:
			
		

> Pour les amateurs, bioutiful vid&#233;os HR chez la dame.



Bordel pas moyen de mater les vid&#233;os avec safari et FF, c'est pro windoz ?? Ce sont des avi pourtant, mais ils sont sur une page php du coup on peut pas les DL et les navigateurs n'ont pas le bon plug-in pour l'affichage apparemment... pourtant un divx quoi...

Ah ouai si faut installer STAGE 6.


----------



## l'écrieur (15 Octobre 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Ah oui voilà ! Je l'avais oublié celui-là c'est pour dire, je l'ai pas d'ailleurs, The Bends non plus, période insignifiante du groupe me concernant, ton rapprochement expliquant alors bien pourquoi le dernier m'ennuie.



Cohérent, effectivement. Moi j'aime tout. 





jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Bordel pas moyen de mater les vidéos avec safari et FF, c'est pro windoz ?? Ce sont des avi pourtant, mais ils sont sur une page php du coup on peut pas les DL et les navigateurs n'ont pas le bon plug-in pour l'affichage apparemment... pourtant un divx quoi...
> 
> Ah ouai si faut installer STAGE 6.



Ah ben tiens, j'ai pas eu de problèmes. Mais j'ai des codecs installés, faut dire. J'suis pas un nioubie, moi. 
Et tu peux les charger, c'est du 50 mo chaque. Et ils sont magnifiques. 

Mais je te l'accorde, c'est d'une grande mélancolie, voire d'une éclatante tristesse.


----------



## Schillier21 (15 Octobre 2007)

J'ai pas comproston histoire de codec
moi j'ai divx web player 1.3.1
et j'ai jamais rien installé d'autre que DivxPlayer...

Pis sinon j'ai redécouvert Israel Kamakawiwo`ole
ça assure un max quand même


----------



## KARL40 (15 Octobre 2007)

Plus j'écoute ce Radiohead, plus je partage l'avis de jaipatoukompri également ....

Sinon, ce petit malin de iTunes a enchainé le dernier morceau de Radiohead avec Slayer  
Ca fait un choc quand même !!  

Et là on va s'écouter les SLITS et leur punk/reggae "cut".
Ca date de 1979 mais j'adore toujours :love:


----------



## Schillier21 (15 Octobre 2007)

Demain matin je quitte ma Suisse natale pour mon autre pays, c'est à dire l'Italie

Donc pendant mon périple en Sicile, je serais absent du fil (gros soulagement pour certains) 

Question musique, il n'y aura que la radio de  la voiture, mon iPod et mon natel.
Les deux derniers sont chargés à bloc de rock, électro, reggae, metal, rap, musique classique et j'en passe...

bonne semaine musicale en perspective

Donc bonne semaine et bonnes vacances à ceux qui en ont.

A vendredi prochain (le 26!!)


----------



## Anonyme (15 Octobre 2007)

Chang a dit:


> ca m'a donne envie d'en re-mixer un peu. Le resultat est la. C'est brut de decofrage, avec les fautes de calages bien presentes, mais je prefere, ca a un petit cote rustique, authentique ... un cote Jeff Mills et ses rattrapages intempestif (CF le DVD Exhibition) ...  ...
> 
> Pas de playlist, mais si vous connaissez un peu cette musique, vous devriez reconnaitre certains tracks. Si vraiment vous voulez savoir le nom d'un track, je vous donnerai le nom volontiers.
> 
> Voila donc, pour les trois pelos que mon precedent post avaient interesse, faites vous plaisir ... du moins je l'espere ...  ...



Enfin !  
Bon taf. Pas mon style dans l'absolu mais &#231;a s'&#233;coute et niveau technique, c'est du bon.  



-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:


> *C'est podcastable ?*
> non parce que je demande &#231;a pour teo et son assistant, khiu.



 
N'emp&#234;che que. Hein. Bon. Le dernier David Duriez Podcast claque le slip &#224; Gertrude. :love:
ici.


----------



## JPTK (15 Octobre 2007)

KARL40 a dit:


> Sinon, ce petit malin de iTunes a enchain&#233; le dernier morceau de Radiohead avec Slayer
> Ca fait un choc quand m&#234;me !!



Forc&#233;ment :rateau: 



Moi j'&#233;coute &#231;a : *65 days of static* - _One Time For All Time_






J'ai 2 albums d'eux, j'adore, tr&#232;s post rock, tr&#232;s instrumental, faut aime GY!BE et Mogwai quoi  Ils passent &#224; Bruxelles &#224; L'AB le 01 novembre et je suis pas l&#224;, je suis d&#233;go&#251;t&#233;


----------



## fedo (15 Octobre 2007)

> J'ai 2 albums d'eux, j'adore, très post rock, très instrumental, faut aime GY!BE et Mogwai quoi  Ils passent à Bruxelles à L'AB le 01 novembre et je suis pas là, je suis dégoûté



l'avant dernier album est très bon. le dernier en date est lent à démarrer AMHA, j'aime pas trop les 1er morceaux mais après il y a une très nette amélioration.

ce que j'aime, c'est que ce n'est pas un clône suiveur de Godspeed You'll Black Emperor, des groupes de chez Constellation ou Explosion in the sky.


----------



## JPTK (15 Octobre 2007)

fedo a dit:


> ce que j'aime, c'est que ce n'est pas un clône suiveur de Godspeed You'll Black Emperor, des groupes de chez Constellation ou Explosion in the sky.



C'est clair, il y a une vraie identité chez ce groupe, tu aurais pu ajouter également Do Make Say Think même si eux aussi, à travers une identité singulière savent se démarquer du marasme post rock machin bidule


----------



## Chang (16 Octobre 2007)

Khyu a dit:


> Enfin !
> Bon taf. Pas mon style dans l'absolu mais ça s'écoute et niveau technique, c'est du bon.
> 
> 
> ...





Sur le lien que tu donnes a propos de Duriez, j'ai pu retrouve un mix que j'ai depuis un moment deja et que je vous conseille tout particulierement:

The 10. Turntables Nightmare in Amsterdam (2003) - Duriez Llorca Alexkid Weeks Salmela 

Comme indique, 5 djs, 10 platoches, et c'est partit ... mix de qualite, tres prenant ... Ca commence avec une presentation de chaque dj sur une musique de 2001 l'odyssee de l'espace, j'adoore ...  ...


----------



## NED (16 Octobre 2007)

J'ai découvert CA !
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LbvP7dT3Dx0

C'est ENOOOOORME !!!


----------



## fedo (16 Octobre 2007)

> Do Make Say Think même si eux aussi, à travers une identité singulière savent se démarquer du marasme post rock machin bidule



ils sont chez Constellation .


----------



## richard-deux (16 Octobre 2007)

C'était il y a10 ans et c'est aujourd'hui sur ma platine:

*Amon Tobin - Bricolage*




Toujours aussi bon.


----------



## IceandFire (16 Octobre 2007)

R.E.M :love:.....


----------



## Anonyme (16 Octobre 2007)

fedo a dit:


> l'avant dernier album est tr&#232;s bon. le dernier en date est lent &#224; d&#233;marrer AMHA, j'aime pas trop les 1er morceaux mais apr&#232;s il y a une tr&#232;s nette am&#233;lioration.
> 
> ce que j'aime, c'est que ce n'est pas un cl&#244;ne suiveur de Godspeed You'll Black Emperor, des groupes de chez Constellation ou Explosion in the sky.



Constellation ne se d&#233;finit pas comme un label de Post-Rock :_&#171; __Ce qui a &#233;t&#233; pour nous une autre source d&#8217;&#233;tonnement : le fait que tr&#232;s vite, les journalistes nous aient coll&#233;s une &#233;tiquette " post-rock " - un terme qui veut rien dire, ou pas grand-chose -, alors que Constellation n&#8217;est clairement pas un label sp&#233;cialis&#233; dans un seul genre. &#187; (_Ian Ilavsky, co-fondateur du label)


D'ailleurs une des derni&#232;res signatures est Vic Chestnutt


----------



## KARL40 (16 Octobre 2007)

L'&#233;ternel d&#233;bat des &#233;tiquettes associ&#233;es &#224; des groupes ou des labels  

Outre la musique, ce qui est important avec Constellation et ses groupes se situe &#233;galement au niveau de leur d&#233;marche et des id&#233;es qu'ils veulent v&#233;hiculer.
On pourrait ainsi parler de leur mani&#232;re de produire et distribuer leurs disques, de leur critique du capitalisme .... 
Mais j'arr&#234;te sinon je vais encore me faire virer un mois pour "violation de la charte" :casse: 

Pour en savoir plus, Google est (encore) notre ami ! :rateau:


----------



## KARL40 (17 Octobre 2007)

Et bien entendu, comme je l'ai d&#233;j&#224; &#233;voqu&#233;, leur EP "Slow Riot For New Zero Kanada" est une merveille et mon pr&#233;f&#233;r&#233;.
La mont&#233;e crescendo des violons et de la rythmique sur le premier titre "Moya" est immense !






Si je ne m'abuse, il s'agit d'un mot h&#233;breu qui veut dire "chaos".
Au dos, il y a une recette de cocktail .... un peu particulier ....

Tout est dit ...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Octobre 2007)

KARL40 a dit:


> L'éternel débat des étiquettes associées à des groupes ou des labels
> 
> Outre la musique, ce qui est important avec Constellation et ses groupes se situe également au niveau de leur démarche et des idées qu'ils veulent véhiculer.
> On pourrait ainsi parler de leur manière de produire et distribuer leurs disques, de leur critique du capitalisme ....
> ...



Et GYBE sont des terroristes


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Octobre 2007)

NED a dit:


> J'ai découvert CA !
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LbvP7dT3Dx0
> 
> C'est ENOOOOORME !!!


Mickael Jackson n'a qu'à bien se tenir


----------



## fedo (17 Octobre 2007)

KARL40 a dit:


> On pourrait ainsi parler de leur mani&#232;re de produire et distribuer leurs disques, de leur critique du capitalisme ....





> Constellation ne se d&#233;finit pas comme un label de Post-Rock :


y a pas mal de signatures noise ou exp&#233;rimentales sur Constellation aussi.
le seul truc que je voulais faire ressortir c'est la qualit&#233; du catalogue de ce label et le soin apport&#233; aux pochettes des disques.

un autre disque que j'aime bien sur Constellation, _Polmo Polpo_, de Toronto





moins "post rock"/noise, plus ambient electro avec collage musical.

sinon entendu hier soir, un titre tr&#232;s prometteur du nouvel album de _Les Savy Fav





_excellent groupe arty post punk noisy (d&#233;sol&#233; pour les adjectifs), honteusement m&#233;connu. le 26 octobre au Nouveau Casino...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Octobre 2007)

fedo a dit:


> y a pas mal de signatures noise ou exp&#233;rimentales sur Constellation aussi.
> le seul truc que je voulais faire ressortir c'est la qualit&#233; du catalogue de ce label et le soin apport&#233; aux pochettes des disques.
> 
> un autre disque que j'aime bien sur Constellation, _Polmo Polpo_, de Toronto
> ...



Effectivement.
Je te suis &#233;galement sur Polmo Polpo
Le Vic Chestnutt est tr&#232;s bon
J'aime bien &#233;galement Frankie Sparo

On peut conseiller cette "compilation" de chez Constellation 







avec le tracklisting suivant

 1. The Sky Lay Still / ELIZABETH ANKA VAJAGIC 
 2. Winter Hymn Winter Hymn Winter Hymn / DO MAKE SAY THINK 
 3. Wool Fever Dub / EXHAUST 
 4. (Re)View From The Ground / HANGEDUP 
 5. Toyte Goyes In Shineln / BLACK OX ORKESTAR 
 6. This Machine / SACKVILLE 
 7. Iron Bridge To Thunder Bay / SILVER MT. ZION 
 8. String Of Lights / SOFA 
 9. Dreaming (...Again) / POLMO POLPO 
 10. Slippage / RE: 
 11. Tres Tres "Avant" / FLY PAN AM 
 12. Fair Warning / 1-SPEED BIKE 
 13. See My Film / FRANKIE SPARO 
 14. Outro / GODSPEED YOU! BLACK EMPEROR


----------



## Anonyme (17 Octobre 2007)

The The Lie Lay Land, le très bel album de World's End Girlfriend (ou Boyfriend). C'est le projet de Katsuhiko Maeda. J'avais déjà posté la vidéo de "We are the massacre" qui avait suscité la réaction des moralistes de ce fil (Naas et Bompi )


----------



## yvos (17 Octobre 2007)

c'est bon, c'est tout bon, je note


----------



## Anonyme (17 Octobre 2007)

yvos a dit:


> c'est bon, c'est tout bon, je note



pour info il y a 3 titres actifs de WEG sur cette page dont We Are The Massacre


----------



## Anonyme (17 Octobre 2007)

IceandFire a dit:


> ce soir j'ai vu le film d'anton corbjin sur ian curtis, c'est tr&#232;s beau et tellement proche de la r&#233;alit&#233; c'est dingue...je pense achet&#233; la B.O :love:



pas vu malheureusement car je suis dans un bled avec un seul cin&#233;ma ... remarque: pour la B.O. d'un film sur un groupe de musique, il y a peu de titres du groupe en question !!!  question : que fait le titre Autobahn de Kraftwerk dans la B.O. ?  :mouais:

Le 30 octobre, Rhino Records r&#233;&#233;dite les 3 albums de Joy Division avec pour chacun un disque suppl&#233;mentaire de live


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Octobre 2007)

L&#224; je suis en plein Tokyo/Overtones
Excellent
:love:


----------



## teo (17 Octobre 2007)

Chang a dit:


> J'ai pas mal revisite mes eps de techno pendant ma semaine de vacances en octobre. Retour amorce par des discussions regulieres en ligne avec un pote qui a cree un petit groupe de DJs amateurs de techno sur Shanghai. Vous pouvez trouver des infos et quelques mixes sur leur site. Si vous passez par la perle de l'orient (ah ils se la ramenent un peu a Shanghai hein :sleep le 18, ils y organisent une soiree acid-house oldschool ...  des fois que vous y seriez, par hassard ... ca arrive a des gens tres bien hein ... si si ...
> 
> Et puis donc ce retour a la techno, l'acid, les annees 90 et ce beat gras et ce son un peu plus crade que les productions lechees des annees 2000, ca m'a donne envie d'en re-mixer un peu. Le resultat est la. C'est brut de decofrage, avec les fautes de calages bien presentes, mais je prefere, ca a un petit cote rustique, authentique ... un cote Jeff Mills et ses rattrapages intempestif (CF le DVD Exhibition)(&#8230



Continue, et &#224; mixer et &#224; donner des liens  Ton mix et ceux r&#233;cup&#233;r&#233;s sur void sont de la trempe que j'appr&#233;cie: c'est du solide, &#231;a sent les courbatures le lendemain, le Gin & Tonic, les petits d&#233;connes entre amis o&#249; la seule alchimie du moment nous fait vibrer et bouger. C'est pas aussi l&#233;ch&#233; que frisky ou dafresh, _active bliss_ 

_(Wip/Khyu/F: Faut remettre &#231;a un de ces 4  )_.

_October Break Techno Mix_ / *Chang &#25991;&#26862;*

_Transnational Electronics 2_ / *Shanghai Ultra*

_After Punk_ / *Ben Huang*

_Best of Cajmere Green Velvet - The Mix_ / *NTA*

_Detroit 2 Berlin Mix_ / *Nat Alexander*

_Friday The 13th House Mix_ / *Malek & Novak*


----------



## silvio (17 Octobre 2007)

fig. 5 a dit:


> pas vu malheureusement car je suis dans un bled avec un seul cinéma ... remarque: pour la B.O. d'un film sur un groupe de musique, il y a peu de titres du groupe en question !!!  question : que fait le titre Autobahn de Kraftwerk dans la B.O. ?  :mouais:
> 
> Le 30 octobre, Rhino Records réédite les 3 albums de Joy Division avec pour chacun un disque supplémentaire de live




Miam  
ça m'évitera d'encoder les vinyls ...


----------



## KARL40 (18 Octobre 2007)

Bon ...
Cest facile, mais on re-écoute ce matin un disque de circonstance ....
Les THUGS et cet album produit par ALBINI.

Bref, la mélancolie du morceau - titre de l' album fut parfaite ce matin ....






Jamais compris que ce groupe ne soit pas plus écouté en France .... 

Et sinon, ça ne vous arrive jamais que l'actualité vous fasse écouter tel groupe ou disque ?

​


----------



## Mobyduck (18 Octobre 2007)

*Stereophonics* - Pull The Pin 






De passage hier chez mon disquaire j'ai chopé le dernier album de Stereophonics _Pull The Pin_. Très beau, avec des morceaux très enlevés comme ils en ont l'habitude, et d'autres plus lent, qui prennent le temps de vous envoûter par leurs rythmiques entêtantes. Bref, une réussite.  :love:

Petit extrait: It Means Nothing

Le site officiel.

Et sur MySpace.


----------



## ibook99 (18 Octobre 2007)

en ce moment dans mon ipod j'ecoute githead, pop rock anglaise excellente.
a ecouter !!
ou sur www.githead.co.uk


----------



## teo (18 Octobre 2007)

Un cookie à la Proust en guise de 4h

_Crushed By The Wheels Of Industry (12")_ de Heaven 17, petite dédicace à tous les Enfants du Rock


----------



## fedo (18 Octobre 2007)

le nouveau _Heavy Trash_ est arriv&#233;...





...en forme notre _Jon Spencer.:love:_


----------



## alèm (18 Octobre 2007)

l'&#233;crieur;4438338 a dit:
			
		

> Il est encore loin de d&#233;tr&#244;ner la reine de ma platine, ceci dit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



_heureusement qu'elle est l&#224; elle&#8230; avec son chant assum&#233;e si haut et parfois "faux"*&#8230;
elle et ce petit con de Zach Condon de Beirut avec sa m&#233;lancolie






nouvel album plus &#233;lectronique, plus ouest europ&#233;en (et pas &#224; cause des titres Cherbourg ou Nantes mais un petit c&#244;t&#233; flonflons et bal musette des dimanche apr&#232;s-midi

&#231;a et aussi deux vynils de chez Rectangle Records de N&#246;el Akchot&#233; : un avec Derek Bailey** et  l'autre avec Fred Frith&#8230;

et aussi et toujours Confluences sur le disque "4 Voyages" et un La Monte Young (pour schillier21 et couleur sud&#8230; )

ah puis aussi pour aller au supermarch&#233; en oubliant ce qu'ils y diffusent






bons riffs, trop gros son (d&#251; au label hein !) mais leur &#233;nergie

*non juste plus exactement
**yvos m'ayant donn&#233; envie de r&#233;&#233;couter un enregistrement de T. Moore avec Loren Mazzacane Connors&#8230; 
_


----------



## stephaaanie (18 Octobre 2007)

alèm a dit:


> _ce petit con de Zach Condon de Beirut avec sa mélancolie
> 
> nouvel album plus électronique, plus ouest européen (et pas à cause des titres Cherbourg ou Nantes mais un petit côté flonflons et bal musette des dimanche après-midi
> 
> _



P'tain, le DD de mon iPod s'étant déformaté spontanément il y de ça quelques mois, j'en ai perdu des albums, dont ceux de Beirut. Trop vexée.
Une preuve qu'il vaut mieux avoir les copies dans sa CDthèque, tiens !
Bien fait.


----------



## alèm (18 Octobre 2007)

_sinon tu passes &#224; la maison quand tu veux hein ! 

(oui, oui, j'ai les CDs&#8230; j'&#233;conomise 20&#37; par rapport au client moyen hein ! )
_


----------



## ScubaARM (18 Octobre 2007)

:love: :love: d&#233;tente, plaisir, repos, pleinitude,  merci moby

​


----------



## IceandFire (18 Octobre 2007)

Moby...? le gars qui fait de la musique de Pub ? mais qui veut pas en faire ???


----------



## ScubaARM (18 Octobre 2007)

Trop bien vu, t'es un chef


----------



## Dark-Tintin (18 Octobre 2007)

T'as prit un gage d'hypocrisie ou quoi toi l&#224; ? Entre &#231;a et ton post dans le fil de AP


----------



## alèm (18 Octobre 2007)

_rien &#224; voir mais&#8230; perso, je trouve qu'anton Corbijn a fait un beau film&#8230; mais je ne suis jamais rentr&#233; dedans&#8230; j'ai trop vu de cadrages photographiques mais pas assez cin&#233;matographiques&#8230; on ne travaille pas de la m&#234;me fa&#231;on le hors-champ dans ces deux m&#233;dias&#8230;

Who's Annick ?!! 
_


----------



## IceandFire (18 Octobre 2007)

son amour belge


----------



## stephaaanie (18 Octobre 2007)

alèm a dit:


> _sinon tu passes à la maison quand tu veux hein !
> 
> (oui, oui, j'ai les CDs j'économise 20% par rapport au client moyen hein ! )
> _



J'attends le prochain concert de *Framix* au Melting Pote pour passer sur Nantes.
Ca te plaira.


----------



## alèm (18 Octobre 2007)

_ok on se rencarde&#8230;_


pour certains qui s'inqui&#234;teraient que je ne parle pas du dernier Dominique A&#8230; je ne l'ai pas encore&#8230;


----------



## ScubaARM (18 Octobre 2007)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> T'as prit un gage d'hypocrisie ou quoi toi là ? Entre ça et ton post dans le fil de AP



Hé dis donc, t'es jaloux ? j'ai dis vous êtes tous et toutes .... être sincère et ému c'est pas toujours être faux c...
Voici un peu de couleur pour les amateurs (comme toi je l'espère) 
Bien à toi  






​


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2007)

Dans la lignée des groupes féminins Organ ou Au Revoir Simone, les quatre Montréalaises de Pony Up !






Une vidéo sur leur site


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2007)

fig. 5 a dit:


> Dans la lignée des groupes féminins Organ ou Au Revoir Simone, les quatre Montréalaises de Pony Up !



Merci pour la découverte !   Quand on parle groupes féminins j'en était resté aux soeurs Deal et leur *Breeders *.



KARL40 a dit:


> Les THUGS



:style: 




KARL40 a dit:


> Et sinon, ça ne vous arrive jamais que l'actualité vous fasse écouter tel groupe ou disque ?



Du ciment sous les plaines


----------



## yvos (19 Octobre 2007)

KARL40 a dit:


> Bon ...
> Cest facile, mais on re-écoute ce matin un disque de circonstance ....
> Les THUGS et cet album produit par ALBINI.
> 
> ...




L'iditenté?


----------



## Luc G (19 Octobre 2007)

Je me passe Ozone de Christophe Monniot et Emil Spányi avant d'aller les voir tout à l'heure en concert 

Pour faire simple, c'est du jazz.  Pour aller plus loin, c'est revisiter des standards (jazz mais tout aussi bien musette) pour en faire des objets hautement improbables et hautement musicaux. Monniot joue des sax évidemment mais aussi du synthé et même de la paille à sons (sic). Spanyi joue des moult claviers et aussi d'un Apple titanium (sic toujours) 

Pour les métallos purs et durs, ça risque d'être dur mais pour ceux qui n'ont pas encore les oreilles en tire-bouchon, c'est l'occasion de les rafraîchir


----------



## CouleurSud (19 Octobre 2007)

wormeyes a dit:


> Merci pour la découverte !   Quand on parle groupes féminins j'en était resté aux soeurs Deal et leur *Breeders *










Kim Deal dépassant son maître, Frank Black. Musique cassée, striée, déchirée, exprimant un torrent de douleurs et des rivières d'ironie. Pour moi, définitivement inoxydable  



fig. 5 a dit:


> Dans la lignée des groupes féminins Organ ou Au Revoir Simone, les quatre Montréalaises de Pony Up !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Merci pour cette découverte


----------



## teo (19 Octobre 2007)

Perles electro-pop (merci Freelancer :love avec les hellènes de Marsheaux et leur excellent Peek a Boo

Sur le dernier EP de *Client*, elles se collent au taf avec un remix de _It's Not Over_ 

A écouter sur leur page myspace et sur youtube


----------



## naas (19 Octobre 2007)

Pj harvey live sur canal plus d&#233;cal&#233; en ce moment


----------



## alèm (19 Octobre 2007)

_et je regrette de ne pas voir la miss du Dorset sur la chaine plus que comme les autres&#8230;
_


----------



## KARL40 (20 Octobre 2007)

alèm a dit:


> _et je regrette de ne pas voir la miss du Dorset sur la chaine plus que comme les autres
> _



Cher Alem,

Que dirais-tu d'aller faire un petit tour par là : http://www.pj-harvey.net/


----------



## patlek (20 Octobre 2007)

Un post Soul funk blues jazz pour faire honneur aux dames.

Sharon jones - Soul funk

http://www.myspace.com/sharonjonesandthedapkings

Ruthie Foster - Soul blues

http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewprofile&friendid=92079425

Pyeng Threadgill - Blues jazz
http://www.pyeng.com/

2 Cds aussi bien l' un et l' autre.

Extrait
http://www.pyeng.com/indexfiles/audio/pyeng.ramblin.mp3
http://www.pyeng.com/indexfiles/audio/pyeng.i.believe.mp3

Et un clip (phonograph blues)
http://www.pyeng.com/indexfiles/av.html


Sophie Milman ( trés jolie) -jazz

http://www.linusentertainment.com/sophiemilman2006/
http://www.myspace.com/sophiemilman


----------



## l'écrieur (20 Octobre 2007)

al&#232;m;4443767 a dit:
			
		

> _et je regrette de ne pas voir la miss du Dorset sur la chaine plus que comme les autres&#8230;
> _





KARL40 a dit:


> Cher Alem,
> 
> Que dirais-tu d'aller faire un petit tour par l&#224; : http://www.pj-harvey.net/



Si tu lisais mes posts, tu le saurais d&#233;ja... 

Je suis raide dingue de cet album. Et en fait, quand on l'&#233;coute tr&#232;s fort, il n'est pas m&#233;lancolique. Il est plein de joie.


----------



## JPTK (20 Octobre 2007)

l'&#233;crieur;4444296 a dit:
			
		

> Si tu lisais mes posts, tu le saurais d&#233;ja...
> 
> Je suis raide dingue de cet album. *Et en fait, quand on l'&#233;coute tr&#232;s fort, il n'est pas m&#233;lancolique. Il est plein de joie.*




ALLEZ ??  :rateau: 
J'essaierai...  

Parce que l'autre jour, je pars faire un tennis, je prends la voiture sous un ciel d'hiver bien glauque (pourtant j'aime l'hiver) brumeux et humide, je roule pendant 30 min entre Mons et Jeumont (super route de nuit... d&#233;j&#224; que de jour bof), avec le PJ-Harvey dans les feuilles, et bien j'ai bien cru que j'allais me pendre :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> ... déjà que de jour bof), avec le PJ-Harvey dans les feuilles, et bien j'ai bien cru que j'allais me pendre :rateau:




Toutes écoutes faites, moi plus.





Montes le son !


----------



## Captain_X (20 Octobre 2007)

[YOUTUBE]mJEnUcsC28M[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2007)

[YOUTUBE]bkQxrdOk8Us[/YOUTUBE]

Johann Sebastian Bach, _Passacaille et fugue en do mineur BWV 582_ (passacaille). Karl Richter, orgue.​
Bien qu'il ait d&#233;j&#224; &#233;t&#233; question de cette &#339;uvre dans les pages pr&#233;c&#233;dentes, je me permets d'y revenir pour deux raisons.
La premi&#232;re, qui r&#233;pond au sujet de ce fil, est que j'&#233;coute beaucoup ce morceau ces derniers jours et que j'aurai m&#234;me la chance d'aller l'&#233;couter au cours d'un r&#233;cital demain soir.
La seconde, plus g&#233;n&#233;rale, est que cette passacaille est un monument de la musique occidentale. Composition savante, complexe et envo&#251;tante par sa structure, cette &#339;uvre m&#234;le avec un bonheur rarement &#233;gal&#233; rigueur et &#233;motion. Sa puissance tragique &#8212; due &#224; la r&#233;p&#233;tition vari&#233;e du th&#232;me principal, simple et &#233;mouvant &#8212;, sa beaut&#233; lumineuse et triste, font de la _Passacaille en do mineur_ une bouleversante expression du g&#233;nie humain et de sa condition.

*Note. &#8212;* La suite de la captation (fugue) se trouve sur cette page.


----------



## naas (20 Octobre 2007)

Pour en savoir plus sur pj harvey et cet album il y a une interview disponible sur le site des inrocks, c'est assez bien fait et explique la d&#233;marche de la damoiselle.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2007)

wormeyes a dit:


> Merci pour la découverte !   Quand on parle groupes féminins j'en était resté aux soeurs Deal et leur *Breeders *.



Outre Francis Black et Kim Deal, Tania Donnelly complétait le trio. Avant l'aventure Pixies, elle faisait partie avec sa demi-soeur Kristin Hersh des Throwing Muses. En solo Hersh (avec un titre en duo avec Michael Stipes)









Donnelly formera également Belly 






Parmi les groupes plus récents, les 4 suédoises de Audrey






ou les 4 islandaises de Amiina qui co-opère avec Sigur Rós 







C'est évidemment une liste subjective non exhaustive


----------



## fedo (21 Octobre 2007)

> Pour en savoir plus sur pj harvey et cet album il y a une interview disponible sur le site des inrocks, c'est assez bien fait et explique la démarche de la damoiselle.



ah les irremplaçables suppléments des Inrocks consacrés exclusivement à certains artistes et entièrement payés par les majors  ( cf les précédents _Björk_, _At the drive in..._ etc)*... n'oubliez pas que c'est aussi compris dans le prix du disque...

Très bon ce dernier _PJ harvey_ au demeurant, mention spéciale au titre _Silence_.

* Ca n'enlève en rien à la qualité intrinséque des disques.


----------



## teo (21 Octobre 2007)

Y'a des noms d'artistes ou d'albums qui claquent, qu'on a aimé, adoré ou pas et qu'on ne peut plus ou qu'on a jamais pu écouter. PJ en fait partie. J'ai beaucoup aimé mais je ne peux plus, quelque soit ce qu'elle fait, juste, c'est mort.

Je loupe des trucs, je sais, mais bon, j'en écoute d'autres. Un peu déçu, un peu gêné, mais c'est chacun son bagage. Dans ce mausolée des artistes perdus pour ma pomme, je mettrais Tom Waits, PJ Harvey, Amon Tobin, Sigur Ros, HF Thiéfaine, certains albums de Björk et des Floyd, entre autres. J'aimerai, mais je ne peux pas. Je n'arrive pas à entrer dedans. Bad vibes. Bad trips.

Là, j'écoute un maintenant très classique techno, un dj mix progressive de fin 2003 qui vieillit plutôt bien 
*Satoshi Tomiie & Romero* Present Undulation 1/Saw recordings



​
Dans la séquence, j'ai loupé le truc à pas louper cette semaine, j'ai pas vu que passait les Ladytron à Paris ce ouikende


----------



## l'écrieur (21 Octobre 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> ALLEZ ??  :rateau:
> J'essaierai...
> 
> Parce que l'autre jour, je pars faire un tennis, je prends la voiture sous un ciel d'hiver bien glauque (pourtant j'aime l'hiver) brumeux et humide, je roule pendant 30 min entre Mons et Jeumont (super route de nuit... déjà que de jour bof), avec le PJ-Harvey dans les feuilles, et bien j'ai bien cru que j'allais me pendre :rateau:



Mon chéri, si tu as voulu te pendre, ce n'est pas de la faute de Polly-Jean, c'est parce que tu roulais entre Mons et Jeumont.
 :rateau:


----------



## JPTK (21 Octobre 2007)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Mon chéri, si tu as voulu te pendre, ce n'est pas de la faute de Polly-Jean, c'est parce que tu roulais entre Mons et Jeumont.
> :rateau:



Bah je l'avais pas précisé pour rien, c'était tout plein d'ironie tout ça, mais bon Polly-Jean n'aidait pas, elle se greffait au contraire plutôt bien à ce contexte. :rateau:


----------



## l'écrieur (21 Octobre 2007)

Tu sais que le Cambresis, c'est la r&#233;gion d'Europe la plus propice au suicide des jeunes ? 50&#37; de plus que les moyennes nationales fran&#231;aises et belges.


----------



## JPTK (21 Octobre 2007)

l'&#233;crieur;4445236 a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais que le Cambresis, c'est la r&#233;gion d'Europe la plus propice au suicide des jeunes ? 50&#37; de plus que les moyennes nationales fran&#231;aises et belges.



Ouai mais bon moi &#231;a m'arrivera pas hein dit ??


----------



## alèm (21 Octobre 2007)

_sinon dans le Cambr&#233;sis, tu peux aussi devenir Matisse, mais t'as du retard&#8230; 
_


----------



## ScubaARM (21 Octobre 2007)

C'est pas un fil sur la zikmu ici votre Honneur ????


----------



## alèm (21 Octobre 2007)

_si justement, je suis du cambr&#233;sis (ou presque), j'aime Joy division et le dernier PJ Harvey, bin je ne vais pas me suicider&#8230; malgr&#233; les ambiances dramatiques de ces disques&#8230;

sinon, j'aime pas trop matisse&#8230; 
_


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2007)

Un disque intense et éprouvant





`
avec en prime le live "23 minutes over Brussels"


----------



## JPTK (21 Octobre 2007)

alèm a dit:


> _sinon dans le Cambrésis, tu peux aussi devenir Matisse, mais t'as du retard
> _




L'homme araignée ?


----------



## JPTK (21 Octobre 2007)

fig. 5 a dit:


> Un disque intense et éprouvant
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Comme tu m'as grillé.... j'allais le mettre :rateau:


----------



## ScubaARM (21 Octobre 2007)

Je viens de découvrir cela sur les conseils d'une connaissance qui travaille avec une connaisance (alèm.... ). En effet, c'est bien, il y a du style, de la fraîcheur 
Bonne écoute et bonsoir à tous  



​


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (21 Octobre 2007)

fig. 5 a dit:


> Un disque intense et éprouvant





jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Comme tu m'as grillé.... j'allais le mettre :rateau:



*OK*
et c'est quoi ?

De la musette ?


----------



## l'écrieur (21 Octobre 2007)

Ne jamais compter sur fig.5 pour donner ce genre d'indications.

Le premier Suicide, remasteris&#233;.
Un disque introuvable en magasin.


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Octobre 2007)

Le second CD que j'ai acheté en 84...







:love: :love: :love:


----------



## fedo (22 Octobre 2007)

alèm a dit:


> _si justement, je suis du cambrésis (ou presque), j'aime Joy division et le dernier PJ Harvey, bin je ne vais pas me suicider malgré les ambiances dramatiques de ces disques
> 
> sinon, j'aime pas trop matisse
> _



je remarque que dans le cambrésis on écrit pas que des bétises  (au citron j'adore:love.

sinon je signalerais bien une nouvelle signature hautement sympathique sur le label _In The Red_, connu pour dénicher les groupes au son garage rock intéressant.
en l'occurence il s'agit d'_Intelligence_:




l'album _Deuteronomy_ est fort appréciable au rayon garage noisy.
remarquez quand on choisit de s'appeler Intelligence il vaut mieux éviter de faire des bétises  (et aussi NME [prononcé enn-em-i], bah oui intelligence avec l'NME, OK je ----------->:affraid


----------



## teo (22 Octobre 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Le second CD que j'ai achet&#233; en 84...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ah la vague pirate neo romantico new wave 2e edition, tes premi&#232;res boums  &#231;a me rappelle quelque chose, je ne sais pas pourquoi...


L&#224;, y'a eu Sweet Drop et _Human nature_ sur _Pacha Zenith Ibiza '97_ un morceau toujours aussi magique. C'est beaucoup remix&#233;, un _anthem_ comme on dit. Gardez l'original. Rythmique basique, sautillant et saccad&#233;, voix lente, invocation, discrets synth&#233;s fa&#231;on Blade Runner. Un miracle.
J'ai toujours pens&#233; &#224; un chant tradi h&#233;breu ou arabe peut-&#234;tre, le sample de la voix serait un extrait du _Mah&#226;bh&#226;rata_ sur la BO du film de Peter Brook, &#224; ajouter &#224; ma liste des achats de No&#235;l.

J'en viens d'ailleurs &#224; une remarque toute simple, n'h&#233;sitez pas &#224; parler de vos d&#233;couvertes musicales cat&#233;gorie Traditionnelle / World / Ethnique etc.
Pas Johnny Clegg ou la Compagnie Cr&#233;ole, hein ? Plus le genre Nusrat Fateh Ali Khan, avec un petit descriptif maison ?


----------



## JPTK (22 Octobre 2007)

*Momo Wandel Soumah* - _Afro Swing_

Excellent, découvert par hasard, on dirait la version black de Tom Waits, du moins au niveau cordes vocales, sinon les arrangements sont subtiles et sans fioritures, les chansons très bien écrites, un vrai plaisir.


----------



## CouleurSud (22 Octobre 2007)

teo a dit:


> J'en viens d'ailleurs &#224; une remarque toute simple, n'h&#233;sitez pas &#224; parler de vos d&#233;couvertes musicales cat&#233;gorie Traditionnelle / World / Ethnique etc.
> Pas Johnny Clegg ou la Compagnie Cr&#233;ole, hein ? Plus le genre Nusrat Fateh Ali Khan, avec un petit descriptif maison ?



J'avoue que la World n'est pas trop ma tasse de th&#233; (comme on dit dans les salons de th&#233. Mais j'en ai un &#224; vous proposer, vu qu'il est dans mes environs

Daniel Waro

On peut dire que c'est lui qui a fix&#233; les traits du Maloya, musique somme toute authentique. Ceci par son intransigeance identitaire (dont je n'appr&#233;cie pas trop ni les angles, ni les c&#244;t&#233;s), mais aussi par son r&#233;el talent rythmique. Les paroles disent la beaut&#233; du "pays" (avec un r&#233;el souffle), la mis&#232;re (parfois, &#231;a frise l'overdose), mais elles r&#233;ussissent surtout souvent &#224; transfigurer la banalit&#233; du quotidien. Attention, c'est du Cr&#233;ole pur et dur (normal).

Bref, on ne peut que reconna&#238;tre la stature de ce musicien, m&#234;me si c'est avec quelques b&#233;mols


----------



## JPTK (22 Octobre 2007)

Tiens ça faisait "longtemps", super souvenir de concert en plus, à Tourcoing au grand Mix.

*Flotation Toy Warning* - _Bluffer's Guide to the Flight Deck_


----------



## Anonyme (22 Octobre 2007)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Ne jamais compter sur fig.5 pour donner ce genre d'indications.



En fait "ne jamais compter sur fig. 5" suffit



l'écrieur a dit:


> Ne jamais compter sur fig.5 pour donner ce genre d'indications.


_
On est contre laliénation et la séparation ; donc on est contre le "Rock", le "Jazz", la "Techno", le "Hip-Hop", et toutes les industries, tout particulièrement lindustrie musicale._

Exhaust


----------



## yvos (23 Octobre 2007)

Architecture in Helsinki - Places like this

3ème album du groupe : toujours aussi foutraque, peut-être un peu moins bon que les précédents, mais quelques titres bien sympas qui donnent la pêche le matin :love:


----------



## Tyite Bulle (24 Octobre 2007)

Ce n'est pas un album, juste une chanson:

"I lived on the moon" de Kwoon. Le clip est très joli aussi, crée par Yannick Puig


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2007)

Apr&#232;s avoir &#233;t&#233; bassiste de Magazine, membre de Birthday Party et membre fondateur des Bad Seeds, Barry Adamson continue sa voie en solo pour des albums tr&#232;s largement instrumentaux dans un univers &#224; la Enio Moricone, Jon Barry et Lalo Schiffrin






Oedipus Schmoedipus - qui constituera avec Moss Side Story et Soul Murder une trilogie "involontaire" pl&#233;biscit&#233;" par la critique - est un album m&#233;langeant Gospesl, Jazz, Rock, Noise et Groove avec des co-op&#233;rations de Nick Cave, Jarvis Cocker et du regrett&#233; Billy McKenzie


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Octobre 2007)

Pour ses chansons Serge Gainsbourg a parfois fait des emprunts à la musique classique. J'ai appris l'autre soir en regardant la télévision - comme quoi on peut apprendre des choses en regardant la télé - que la musique de 'Initials BB", une de mes chansons de Gainsbourg préférées, est une "reprise" de "La Symphonie du Nouveau Monde" de Dvorak, compositeur tchèque du 19e siècle.

L'original :

[YOUTUBE]-OAXCy3YS54[/YOUTUBE]

La version de Gainsbourg :

[YOUTUBE]-3Iw5x2BRzs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2007)

KARL40 a dit:


> Et sinon, ça ne vous arrive jamais que l'actualité vous fasse écouter tel groupe ou disque ?











Aujourd'hui, le Night Time de Killing Joke, même si je trouve qu'il n'a pas très, trop bien vieilli. Comme *Raven* d'ailleurs... _R.I.P._


----------



## teo (24 Octobre 2007)

Pas re écouté depuis une éternité dans son entier, je dois avoir une copie K7 quelque part  _Love like blood_ est toujours une tuerie pour moi. 

_Wailing Wall_ des Cure qui passe en aléatoire dans mes écoutes étoilées, sur The Top. Ca m'a donné envie de me passer tout l'album.

J'oublie toujours que c'est sur cet album qu'il y a le fabuleux _Shake Dog Shake_. Un de mes morceaux préférés. Découvert 2 ans après sa sortie, j'ai toujours aimé cet album, sans période de rejet après trop d'écoutes. Assez hétéroclite, cet album est un peu un bazar avec des petites perles plutot amusantes et fraiches, parfois mélancoliques (_Piggy in the mirror_, _Bird mad Girl_, _Caterpillar_, Dressing Up), des morceaux très péchus et nerveux (_Shake Dog Shake_, _Give me it_, _Bananafishbones_), quelques expérimentations orientalistes qui annonçaient certains morceaux de _Kiss me, Kiss me, Kiss me_ (_Wailing Wall_, _Piggy_, _Bird mad Girl_), bref, un album étonnant, pétillant et toujours aussi agréable à écouter, bientôt 25 ans après sa sortie, loin des tréfonds glacés et tourmentés des *Faith*, *Pornography* On sent que *The Head on the door* n'est pas loin, mais c'est finalement pas si mal pour apprécier l'ombre, un peu de lumière ne fait pas de mal

Et cette pochette lumineuse et colorée, cette typo  en 33T ça pétait grave :love;


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Octobre 2007)

teo a dit:


> Pas re écouté depuis une éternité dans son entier, je dois avoir une copie K7 quelque part  _Love like blood_ est toujours une tuerie pour moi.
> 
> _Wailing Wall_ des Cure qui passe en aléatoire dans mes écoutes étoilées, sur The Top. Ca m'a donné envie de me passer tout l'album.
> 
> ...



pochain album en Mars et Bercy dans la foulée...


----------



## Chang (24 Octobre 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> Pour ses chansons Serge Gainsbourg a parfois fait des emprunts à la musique classique. J'ai appris l'autre soir en regardant la télévision - comme quoi on peut apprendre des choses en regardant la télé - que la musique de 'Initials BB", une de mes chansons de Gainsbourg préférées, est une "reprise" de "La Symphonie du Nouveau Monde" de Dvorak, compositeur tchèque du 19e siècle.



C'est une bonne remarque en effet ... je ne sais pas si Gainsbourg s'est inspire ou a carement utilise cette Symphonie (je ne peux pas voir les videos) mais il semble qu'il s'est souvent inspire d'oeuvres de courant musicaux majeurs quand lui s'y essayait ... 

Par exemple, pour l'album Aux Armes Etc il a emprunte aux standards du reggae, me semble t-il ... mais tout en sachant ce qu'il voulait ... il a apparement bluffe les zicos du studio d'enregistrement ... c'est quand meme le premier blanc a enregistrer un album de reggae ...


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Octobre 2007)

Je reprends ma quète de musique pour dépressifs...







Gospeed You Black Emperor. :love:


----------



## teo (24 Octobre 2007)

Je me demande si je vais pas aller découvrir le _At the Control_ d'*Agoria* en live

_Any volonteer ?_



> At the Controls
> Le 25/10/2007 à minuit
> Lieu : Rex Club - 5, boulevard Poissonnière 75002 Paris
> Encore un jeudi gratuit au Rex. Encore un jeudi de qualité au Rex. Lévènement va faire des heureux: Agoria sort à son tour un mix At the controls, emboîtant ainsi le pas à James Holden et Claude Vanstroke, entre autres À loccasion de cette sortie, le DJ producteur lyonnais se joint à Jennifer Cardini dans la cabine du Rex. Les deux résidents du club côte à côte pour un set à ne pas manquer..


----------



## Dark-Tintin (24 Octobre 2007)

La discographie de funeral, groupe fondateur avec Thergothon et consor du "funeral" doom metal (joli nom hein ?)

Donc les 4 vrais albums (les divers EP sont incorpor&#233;s dedans) :


2&#176 : *Tristesse* (1994)





Le premier avec le line-up originel, 3 pistes pour 40minutes, du doom ultra lent, des voix growl &#224; mort, une ambiance pas super joyeuse, malsaine, comparable avec ce qu'ont fait Esoteric, dISEMBOWELMENT and co plus r&#233;cemment.


2&#176 *Tragedies* (1995)





Le groupe est rejoint par une chanteuse, un CD de 5 chansons pour 58min, le m&#234;me esprit que le pr&#233;c&#233;dent, avec beaucoup moins de growl, des passages guitares folk (au d&#233;but de toutes les pistes sauf Moment In black, avec des acalmies en plein milieux, superbes, surtout sur les 2 premi&#232;res chansons, Taarene et Under Ebony Shades).
Donc funeral doom tr&#232;s lent, symphonique par moment, quelques refrains, une voix &#233;th&#233;r&#233; parfois accompagn&#233; d'un growl, quelques fois d'un violoncelle, des riffs parfois d&#233;sesp&#233;rants, parfois m&#233;chants (enfin pas autant que le riff de Thoughs of Tranquility qui suit la partie acoustique ), quelques refrains (enfin si on peut appeller le refrain de 1minutes qui revient 2 fois en 13minutes sur Under Ebony Shades), le Ze chef d'oeuvre du groupe.

3&#176 *In Fields of Pestillent Grief *(2002)





Putain, la surprise ! Apr&#232;s avoir chang&#233; une 3eme fois de chanteuse (1 sur tragedies, puis une autre sur un EP pas tr&#232;s connu juste apr&#232;s) le groupe reprend sa route sur un album beaucoup moins lent, loin des atmospheres de Tragedies, dans un Doom/Death/Goth (h&#233;h&#233;h&#233; ca fait pas con de dire &#231;a pour d&#233;finir un genre d&#233;j&#224, beaucoup plus rapide, se rapprochant plus d'un Draconian et que de l'ancien Funeral (A ce moment l&#224; du groupe, sur les 5membres fondateurs 1 est parti et un autre s'est suicid&#233; je crois, donc a peine plus de la moiti&#233; du line-up de base), beaucoup plus sympho, des titres beacoup plus courts (2 fois plus de morceaux que Tragedies pour moins longtemps, on passe de 8pour le plus court et 14pour le plus long sur Tragedies (et 12 &#224; 18 sur tristesse) &#224; 2min pour l'intro jusqu'&#224; 8minutes, pas vraiment la m&#234;me chose).
La chanteuse &#224; une voix qui monte beaucoup plus que celle sur Tragedies.

Bref, changement d'ambiance, mais on voit encore beaucoup les influences des anciens albums sur celui-l&#224;, 9 ans (pas tr&#232;s actives, &#224; part 2 EP introuvables) apr&#232;s les d&#233;buts du groupe.

4&#176 *From These Wounds* (2007)





Apr&#232;s 4ans d'inactivit&#233; du groupe (apr&#232;s que le chanteur du groupe ai &#233;t&#233; retrouv&#233; mort chez lui), le groupe reprend avec seulement 2 membres sur les 5 et un nouveau line-up, un retour inesp&#233;r&#233;, apr&#232;s qqes ann&#233;es sans nouvelles.

Pitay'n ! Comme pour In Fields..., le disque surprend, et pas qu'un peu; d&#233;j&#224;, les pistes sont toutes d'une longueur plus proches que les 1&#232;res, plus lentes, et surtout, plus de voix f&#233;minines, seulement un chant clair.
Ensuite, les influences du premier Funeral sont un peu plus pr&#233;sentes dans les guitares et les batteries lourdes (d'un c&#244;t&#233; les 2membres restants sont le gratteux et le batteur), mais moins lourdes que sur In Fields..., o&#249; la grosse caisse r&#233;sonnait &#233;normement, et o&#249; le son de batterie &#233;tait &#233;norme comme je l'aime, mais limite too much.
Par contre, les pistes sont beaucoup moins vari&#233;es que sur In Fields..., qui r&#233;volutionnait vraiment, alors que cet album n'est plus du Funeral, &#224; part comme je l'ai dit, quelque riffs ou rythmiques de batterie de temps en temps, c'est un nouveau groupe.

Apparement le groupe &#224; souhait&#233; garder le nom de Funeral en hommage aux ex-membres morts, joli geste, mais entre Tristesse et Tragedies, In Fields et ce dernier album, on voit 3 groupes diff&#233;rents dans les m&#233;lodies, mais il reste un fil conducteur.



Bref, m&#234;me avec les changements de genre, ce groupe est &#233;norme.

C'est pas la peine d'essayer de trouver un extrait de nimporte quel album de ce groupe, donc pour ceux qui veulent &#233;couter, vive le blanc  


*[removed by l&#8217;affreux qui embrasse m&#234;me quand il pique]*


----------



## fedo (24 Octobre 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Je reprends ma quète de musique pour dépressifs...
> 
> Gospeed You Black Emperor. :love:



vive les dépressifs canadiens alors .

sinon, j'aime bien le dernier _Hermano_, ._..into the Exam Room._


----------



## bompi (24 Octobre 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Je reprends ma quète de musique pour dépressifs...


Dans le genre, Scanner est pas mal du tout.

J'ai déjà parlé ici de sa musique pour la salle des départs de l'hôpital de Garches (un article). Une pièce d'une grande mélancolie mais ni morbide ni sinistre, simplement, je trouve, digne. Cette musique est en parfaite adéquation avec ce que ce lieu doit être [recueillement, initimité et zone de transit vers l'au-delà]. Après l'avoir écoutée, on peut aussi lire Au Piano de Jean Échenoz, tiens.

Hier j'écoutais 52 Spaces du même Scanner, bien plus étouffant. Moi qui suis légèrement claustrophobe, cette musique me donne l'impression que je vais rester enfermé quelque part. Excellent album


----------



## KARL40 (24 Octobre 2007)

fedo a dit:


> sinon, j'aime bien le dernier _Hermano_, ._..into the Exam Room._


 
Ah oui !  
Pas encore acheté/écouté mais ce samedi ça devrait le faire ...
De ce que j'ai pu en lire, il est musicalement plus diversifié que le précédent avec même un morceau acoustique   

En tout cas, dis-moi qu'il va me faire oublier les errements du dernier QOTSA  

Niveau Rock Français, il ya DEPORTIVO qui vient égalment de sortir un album ....
Comme j'avais bien accroché à leur premier (mini) LP, quelqu'un l'a écouté ?​


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2007)

Friendly People - Music is Improper (Martin Buttrich RMX)





Une jolie petite perle nacr&#233; qui suinte du beat dans ta goule. :love:
Le remix est pas encore sortie, c'est un titre promo pour brique rouge il me semble.

edit:
Jamiroquai - Feels just like it should    (rmx E.Prydz)
Une petite bombe bien boum boum tsouin commerciale mais le Prydz, il a un sacr&#233; talent pour donner de la vigueur electro &#224; un titre pas &#233;vident. Un peu la m&#234;me trempe que le remix de PinkFloyd. Bien qu'Ingrosso l'ai travaill&#233; plus en profondeur.


----------



## gKatarn (24 Octobre 2007)

teo a dit:


> _Love like blood_ est toujours une tuerie pour moi.



YES, toute ma jeunesse M'sieu Téeo !!! _Eighties_ aussi, c'te patate :rateau: 





Dark-Tintin a dit:


> La discographie de funeral, groupe fondateur avec Thergothon et consor du "funeral" doom metal (joli nom hein ?)
> 
> Donc les 4 vrais albums (les divers EP sont incorporés dedans) :
> 
> ...



Euh, c'est tous la même pochette :rose:


----------



## alèm (24 Octobre 2007)

gKatarn a dit:


> YES, toute ma jeunesse M'sieu Téeo !!! _Eighties_ aussi, c'te patate :rateau:



_purée, je pensais pas que Killing Joke datait du Moyen-Age dire que j'ai aussi écouté Love Like Blood mais suis pas allé les voir à leur last concert in Nantes, j'avais trop peur de voir des chaises roulantes !! _


----------



## maousse (25 Octobre 2007)

The Go! Team - Grip like a vice
[YOUTUBE]JvIRY4vccts[/YOUTUBE]

Il est bien ce nouvel album (&#233;couter une autre).


----------



## Chang (25 Octobre 2007)

teo a dit:


> Je me demande si je vais pas aller découvrir le _At the Control_ d'*Agoria* en live
> 
> _Any volonteer ?_



Plutot coulees douces ou degourdissement de jambes les 2 mixes ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Octobre 2007)

Chang a dit:


> C'est une bonne remarque en effet ... je ne sais pas si Gainsbourg s'est inspire ou a carement utilise cette Symphonie (je ne peux pas voir les videos) mais il semble qu'il s'est souvent inspire d'oeuvres de courant musicaux majeurs quand lui s'y essayait ...
> 
> Par exemple, pour l'album Aux Armes Etc il a emprunte aux standards du reggae, me semble t-il ... mais tout en sachant ce qu'il voulait ... il a apparement bluffe les zicos du studio d'enregistrement ... c'est quand meme le premier blanc a enregistrer un album de reggae ...


Au vu des vidéos, je dirai qu'il en a repris une partie.


----------



## l'écrieur (25 Octobre 2007)

Je ne sais pas ce qu'ils ont repris, eux, mais Animal Collective est quasi en train de trouver le chemin de l'harmonie, ce qui pourrait signifier que le monde va &#224; sa perte. Ou pas.


----------



## Sindanárië (25 Octobre 2007)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Je ne sais pas ce qu'ils ont repris, eux, mais Animal Collective est quasi en train de trouver le chemin de l'harmonie, ce qui pourrait signifier que le monde va à sa perte. Ou pas.



So goood


----------



## teo (25 Octobre 2007)

alèm a dit:


> _purée, je pensais pas que Killing Joke datait du Moyen-Age dire que j'ai aussi écouté Love Like Blood mais suis pas allé les voir à leur last concert in Nantes, j'avais trop peur de voir des chaises roulantes !! _



Je suis resté 10mn à leur concert de 2004 ou 2005 à l'Elysée Montmartre. Inaudible et insupportable pour mes zoreilles. Lors de la même tournée, un pote qui les a vu à l'Usine de Genève les a trouvé fabuleux. C'est donc moi qui pose problème. Le chanteur faisait peur, on aurait dit un lutin maléfique avec un aura glauque, un peu comme l'Empereur dans SW  _This music wil kill me_.

Exactement ce que j'avais senti y'a 20 ans, qu'écouter les vieux restes de la new wave gothique finiraient par m'achever, au sens propre et figuré. J'avais besoin d'autres sons, d'autres vibrations, de plaisir et de lumière.
J'ai lentement décroché des "dark ages" et j'ai entendu la sirène, le gyrophare, de très loin, car j'étais très loin de _Ground 0_ mais les effets ont été directs: propulsé par de puissants réacteurs, le satellite M.A.R.R.S a décollé, irradié les ondes radios, EMP global. Video choc. Renaissance. Une balise pulsant un flux régulier, un cristal apaisant, des sons miraculeux, des bruits, des images qui venaient immédiatement à l'esprit, ils appelaient ça des samples, des boucles. Une révolution dans le _mainstream_, un maelström vibrillionant qui décimait mes bases, faisait voler en éclat les murs de mes écoutes. Trop loin, la révolution se faisait sans moi, mais je chopais dès que je pouvais tout ce qui s'en approchait et m'étonnait, j'aimais danser et ça, c'était LA dance music, j'avais beaucoup de mal avec la disco, trop récente, trop datée en même temps et trop stéréotypée. Un an plus tard, mon frère ramenait un air frais d'Angleterre, des smileys, _S-Xpress_ dans son sac, _Yazz_, _Ofra Haza_, puis _Lil Louis_, _Coldcut_, _Bomb the Bass_ pas loin, le bonheur, enfin, joie de vivre, sensualité, lumière surtout, au moins dans les oreilles. Les amis n'ont plus vraiment suivis, scotchés aux _Stooges_, _Floyd_, _Cure_ et autres musiques glauques ou ennuyeuses (je mettrais du temps à y revenir et à les apprécier à nouveau). NRJ bannissait tout titre _acid house_ sur son antenne (c'était déjà mort pour eux). Et puis fini le lycée, étudiant, y'a eu quelques nuits en discothèque façon hangar, dans le sud, les K7 de _Maxximum_ qu'un pote m'envoyait, quelques compilations de chicago house, house music Air frais _in da house_.

[YOUTUBE]eGPhUr-T6UM[/YOUTUBE]

_Chang:_ Pour Agoria, pas encore écouté. Le set c'est ce soir et je ne sais pas encore si j'y vais.


----------



## l'écrieur (25 Octobre 2007)

Vas-y.


----------



## JPTK (25 Octobre 2007)

Hé hé c'est pas mal *31 KNOTS*  






Un morceau légalement dispo ici et un autre ici. Sinon y les 4 morceaux dispo ICI.


----------



## ScubaARM (25 Octobre 2007)

Back to the sources. bonne écoute, et bonne nuit.
C'est du grand, du très grans Led Zep.



​


----------



## Schillier21 (26 Octobre 2007)

dans le genre pas trop mal

ça


pis sinon

ça

mais c'est moins bien je trouve
juste marrant


----------



## alèm (26 Octobre 2007)

Schillier21 a dit:


> dans le genre pas trop mal
> 
> ça
> 
> ...


_moi, un posts avec juste des liens, &#231;a me donne pas envie d'y aller&#8230; je sais pas, c'est s&#251;rement pas du marketing bandant en tout cas&#8230;

surtout des liens youtube&#8230; surtout&#8230;

sinon, &#224; part &#231;a, je n'avais qu'&#233;cout&#233; de loin L'imprudence de Bashung mais je n'avais pas not&#233; un truc pourtant important que mes petites Boston m'ont fait entendre : la guitare de mon dieu Marc Ribot :love: (et aussi celle de mon poto Arto Lindsay :love
_


----------



## Schillier21 (26 Octobre 2007)

al&#232;m;4450397 a dit:
			
		

> _moi, un posts avec juste des liens, &#231;a me donne pas envie d'y aller&#8230; je sais pas, c'est s&#251;rement pas du marketing bandant en tout cas&#8230;
> 
> surtout des liens youtube&#8230; surtout&#8230;
> _


ben comme ils y en a toujours des qui se plaignent qu'il y a trop de vid&#233;os

ben j'en met moins^^

pis comme &#231;a tu sais pas tout de suite &#224; quoi t'attendre
surprise quoi

Sinon aujourd'hui Groove Armada
du bon son quand on travaille

[youtube]0oiigWzoWh4[/youtube]
Groove Armada - Superstylin'​
(voil&#224; comme &#231;a tout le monde est content)


----------



## alèm (26 Octobre 2007)

_l'int&#233;r&#234;t du fil c'est de faire un minimum d'explications&#8230; sinon on s'en fout de ce que tu &#233;coutes si tu dis pas pourquoi tu l'&#233;coutes, si tu ne fais pas partager&#8230;
_


----------



## naas (26 Octobre 2007)

Schillier21 a dit:


> dans le genre pas trop mal
> &#231;a





			
				al&#232;m;4450443 a dit:
			
		

> _l'int&#233;r&#234;t du fil c'est de faire un minimum d'explications&#8230; sinon on s'en fout de ce que tu &#233;coutes si tu dis pas pourquoi tu l'&#233;coutes, si tu ne fais pas partager&#8230;
> _




donc au d&#233;but la fille est moche et coinc&#233;e avec des habits de merde et elle ne sait pas sauter &#224; la corde.
la gourde quoi

Les jeunes qui ne boivent pas de bi&#232;res, n'ont pas de mobylette, ne fument pas, m&#234;me pas des cigarette et bien s&#251;r pas de pittbull et encore moins des casquette adidas (remarque il n'y a pas de cit&#233; dans le clip  ) sentent bon de la bouche, ont des tenues cool et et et sautent &#224; la corde sur la place du village, car bien s&#251;r ils sont tous du village &#224; moiti&#233; abandonn&#233;, bien s&#251;r...
ah aussi ils sont noirs mais pas trop,genre br&#233;siliens, ouaih le bresilien c'est bien c'est gentil, c'est frais, pas comme ces noirs avec leur grosse bagnoles qui font du rap.

ensuite la fille, oui la conne du d&#233;but, et bien elle y arrive, alors du coup qu'elle y arrive elle change de fringues, car bien s&#251;r elle a fini sa p&#233;riode gourdasse et m&#234;me quelques secondes apr&#232;s elle a un corps d'une bombe et des habits moulants et elle saute a la corde sur la plage parce que l&#224; au moins elle y arrive mieux que devant sa maison pourrie.
elle devient un top mod&#232;le, elle est pr&#234;te pour &#234;tre int&#233;gr&#233;e dans le groupe des c0nnardss, pardon c0nnardeaux, apr&#232;s tout la grossi&#232;ret&#233; n'emp&#234;che pas le respect de la langue fran&#231;aise hein  

et la c'est partit, elle fait plein de trucs de dingue que m&#234;me d&#233;d&#233; il n'a jamais su faire, elle te les mets tous minables, mais eux ils s'en foutent parce qu'ils sont tous du village et ils sont cools. en plus elle a choisi express des fringues de couleur parce que c'est plus cool.

Alors du coup, la musique elle est bien 

Bien mon cul, monde de merde


----------



## alèm (26 Octobre 2007)

_&#231;a finit en orgie ou juste comme Rocky 1 ? 
_


----------



## tweek (26 Octobre 2007)

Old Skool Hip Hop sweetness :love:


----------



## richard-deux (27 Octobre 2007)

"*The Besnard Lakes Are the Dark Horse* est une énigme: issu de la très productive scène montréalaise, jouant une musique se référant aussi bien à Godspeed quaux Beach Boys, Fleetwood Mac ou David Lynch, ce collectif réunissant des membres de A Silver Mount Zion, Stars, et The Dears sort de nulle part, mais soriente bien au-delà, vers des sphères où plane la grâce dun premier album au romantisme évident."





*The Besnard Lakes Are the Dark Horse ~ The Besnard Lakes​*
 

En écoute sur MySpace.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Octobre 2007)

..
[YOUTUBE]CKQFjliB0Vc[/YOUTUBE]
..​


----------



## alèm (27 Octobre 2007)

_putain, tu viens de me faire chialer ou alors c'est lui&#8230;  rien que la version au piano sans le chant&#8230;

rien &#224; voir (ou presque) mais gr&#226;ce &#224; une connaissance r&#233;cente, je r&#233;-&#233;coute un disque pas &#233;cout&#233; depuis quasiment 8 ans et surtout le morceau Intergalactic parce que le hip-hop, c'est vraiment pas s&#233;rieux ! Mais c'est bon&#8230;






et si yen a qui passent dans le coin, bah ouais, Body Movin', Body Movin'&#8230; 
_


----------



## fedo (27 Octobre 2007)

ah les _Beastie Boys_ et leur chef d'oeuvre de pastiche/postiche 
le clip de _Sabotage_, grand titre, tr&#232;s grand clip.


----------



## teo (27 Octobre 2007)

Ca m'ennuyait auparavant, presque trop intellectuel, pas facile d'accès. Je le trouve de plus en plus profond et beau.
Maitrise totale du son: direct, franc, énergétique. Introspectif mais pas trop.
Les teutons sont vraiment les maîtres du genre 

_Sehnsucht_ est une perle.

*Berlinette*, Ellen Allien


----------



## Chang (27 Octobre 2007)

teo a dit:


> _Sehnsucht_ est une perle.



Dans mes bras ...  ...

Ce que Allien a fait a ses debuts est, je trouve, bien plus sympa que ce qu'elle fait maintenant (hormis sa collab' avec Apparat qui reprend la meme lignee).

Les mixes de la miss Allien a l'epoque de ce LP sont tres varies, tres ouverts, tres eclectiques ... Ca sentait la fougue, le besoin d'expression, l'envie de partager une discotheque et de faire decouvrir son univers ...


----------



## Chang (27 Octobre 2007)

alèm a dit:


> _putain, tu viens de me faire chialer ou alors c'est lui  rien que la version au piano sans le chant
> 
> rien à voir (ou presque) mais grâce à une connaissance récente, je ré-écoute un disque pas écouté depuis quasiment 8 ans et surtout le morceau Intergalactic parce que le hip-hop, c'est vraiment pas sérieux ! Mais c'est bon
> 
> ...



Combo Ellen Allien + Beastie Boys, c'est une page memorable de ce fil ... :love: ...

Pour ma part, la petite perle des BBoys c'est Root Down avec sa basse funkalicious qui donne envie de faire du breakdance meme si vous vous trouvez chez la boulangere ... ce groove, ce phrase ... BOOODDDYYYY MOOVIIIIINNNNNNN '''''   

re -


----------



## Grug (27 Octobre 2007)

richarddeux a dit:


> *The Besnard Lakes Are the Dark Horse ~ The Besnard Lakes​*
> 
> 
> 
> En &#233;coute sur MySpace.


:affraid: mamyblue :affraid:


----------



## naas (27 Octobre 2007)

je veux acheter camille, alors lequel, le fil ou le live ?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (28 Octobre 2007)

*la rencontre*
de deux g&#233;n&#233;rations, d'un pr&#233;curseur de la musique &#233;lectronique (Jean Jacques Perrey) et d'un talentueux hyperactif (Luke Vibert) ne pouvait que donner un r&#233;sultat curieux et int&#233;ressant.

L'album que voil&#224; est un manifeste d&#233;di&#233; au Moog.

Bidouillages enfantins et psych&#233;d&#233;liques sont au rendez vous, un disque frais et hors des sentiers battus, le croisement de deux univers, destin&#233; aux grands enfants aux oreilles avides d'in&#233;dit.


----------



## Schillier21 (28 Octobre 2007)

dès que jel'ai vu hier dans un magasin, j'ai été obligé de l'acheter
et là je l'écoute enfin!!!
Une seule chose à dire: SUPERBE!!!!!!

j'avais déjà l'album UNPLUGGED qui est fantastique 
live d'une qualité excellente, Clapton qui chante comme un dieu ( j'adore sa voix )
les rythmes sont super (surtout celui endiablé de San Francisco Bay Blues)
ça s'écoute d'une traite et on en veut encore quand c'est fini...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (28 Octobre 2007)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:


>


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2007)

Sp&#233;ciale vampire ce soir sur Arte - avec un documentaire sur Bela Lugosi, un des acteurs mythiques de films fantastiques et de vampires avec Boris Karloff

Accessoirement le premier single de Bauhaus sinon leur premi&#232;re chanson : Bela Lugosi's Dead


----------



## Aurélie85 (30 Octobre 2007)

Trentem&#248;ller - The Digital Chronicles -  

2 Albums. 23 titres. Y a comme un vent de folie qui a souffl&#233; dans ma chambre l&#224;. Si si. M&#234;me &#224; 9h du mat'.  

Avec l'exceeeeellent remix "We Share Our Mother's Health" de "The Knife".  

2 in&#233;dits: "Klodsmajor" et "Blood in The Streets", truc de ouf. 2 seuls in&#233;dits de l'album. Presque dommage. Mais tant pis, je continue &#224; clubbiner seule dans ma salle de bains.

Parait que c'est "juste" un album "bilan" avant de passer &#224; autre chose.   

Par contre en Live, si le monsieur danois pourrait arr&#234;ter la vodka (pour rester dans la limite de la l&#233;galit&#233; sur ce fil). D&#233;&#231;ue que j'&#233;tais il y a quelques mois quand je l'ai vu. Mauvaise soir&#233;e, mauvais souvenirs.


----------



## Nephou (30 Octobre 2007)

Ben&#8230; &#231;a commence par cinq six mots et un claquement de caisse claire qui d&#233;clenche les 8 minutes de plaisir qui suivent : _The Chicken_. Ensuite, c&#8217;est la basse qui nous prend par la main&#8230; pour une respiration, _Continuum_, une promenade malicieuse :  2:30 pour souffler avant&#8230; le tourbillon,  la fuite en avant d&#8217;une _Invitation_ qui nous laisse &#233;tourdie au bout de 17 minutes. On peut alors se laisser porter par les _Three Visions of a Secret _et voguer sur les cordes de le fretless, rencontrant parfois quelques turbulences, ponctuations du voyage de 5:56. Alors on d&#233;barque &#224; _Liberty City_ quelque part entre les &#238;les et la Nouvelle Orl&#233;ans. On en ressort  8 minutes plus tard comme d&#8217;un club au petit matin, suivant les errances d&#8217;un _Punk Jazz _: 4:35 de d&#233;ambulation.

On rentre &#224; temps pour souffler les bougies d&#8217;un pote _Happy Birthday_. Un coup de gong et des congas nous ram&#232;nent, par des voies d&#233;tourn&#233;es &#224; la f&#234;te : _Reza_ la fl&#251;te prend au passage la section de cuivres qui fait enfler la rumeur et porte les multiples danses sur son dos rond, relay&#233;e par la basse, 10:36. On se laisse apr&#232;s cajoler et entourer par _Domingo_ qui annonce la fin de soir&#233;e mais tout en clameur et en vigueur : 5:35 de don total. _Band Intros_, le ma&#238;tre de c&#233;r&#233;monie pr&#233;sente et remercie tout le monde. On se quitte doucement, la basse nous salue en _Amerika._


----------



## Bassman (30 Octobre 2007)

Nephou a dit:


> Jaco pastorius quoi !



:love: :love: :love:

Un vrai régal.


----------



## macarel (30 Octobre 2007)

Bassman a dit:


> :love: :love: :love:
> 
> Un vrai régal.



Le père du style, inégalé :love:


----------



## Schillier21 (30 Octobre 2007)

Nephou a dit:


>



rien à redire

c'est du bon et pis voilà


----------



## CouleurSud (30 Octobre 2007)

Nephou a dit:


> Ben ça commence par cinq six mots et un claquement de caisse claire qui déclenche les 8 minutes de plaisir qui suivent : _The Chicken_. Ensuite, cest la basse qui nous prend par la main pour une respiration, _Continuum_, une promenade malicieuse :  2:30 pour souffler avant le tourbillon,  la fuite en avant dune _Invitation_ qui nous laisse étourdie au bout de 17 minutes. On peut alors se laisser porter par les _Three Visions of a Secret _et voguer sur les cordes de le fretless, rencontrant parfois quelques turbulences, ponctuations du voyage de 5:56. Alors on débarque à _Liberty City_ quelque part entre les îles et la Nouvelle Orléans. On en ressort  8 minutes plus tard comme dun club au petit matin, suivant les errances dun _Punk Jazz _: 4:35 de déambulation.
> 
> On rentre à temps pour souffler les bougies dun pote _Happy Birthday_. Un coup de gong et des congas nous ramènent, par des voies détournées à la fête : _Reza_ la flûte prend au passage la section de cuivres qui fait enfler la rumeur et porte les multiples danses sur son dos rond, relayée par la basse, 10:36. On se laisse après cajoler et entourer par _Domingo_ qui annonce la fin de soirée mais tout en clameur et en vigueur : 5:35 de don total. _Band Intros_, le maître de cérémonie présente et remercie tout le monde. On se quitte doucement, la basse nous salue en _Amerika._








Schillier21 a dit:


> rien à redire
> 
> c'est du bon et pis voilà



Bien plus que du bon ou du beau 

Pastorius

Pas d'adjectif trouvé


----------



## Nephou (30 Octobre 2007)

:hum: content de vous faire plaisir mais&#8230;
 y&#8217;a quoi dans votre discoth&#232;que &#224; vous ? et comment voudriez vous essayer de me le faire &#233;couter


----------



## macarel (31 Octobre 2007)

Eh bèn, essaye "The Chicken", avec Scofield, funk/jazz:love: 
en video:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q8ZesK1ZL_w


----------



## CouleurSud (31 Octobre 2007)

The Warlocks. _It's Just like Surgery_ (2005)

Rien entendu de tel depuis Jesus and Mary Chain. Groupe californien &#224; g&#233;om&#233;trie variable form&#233; en 1999. Edifier un wall of sounds est un art difficile. Un peu comme la dentelle. Il faut opacifier l'espace, tout en laissant passer le jour. Voil&#224; l'art consomm&#233; des Warlocks. Avec des m&#233;lodies home made qui surgissent avec gr&#226;ce de ce magma sonore.


----------



## silvio (31 Octobre 2007)

CouleurSud a dit:


> The Warlocks. _It's Just like Surgery_ (2005)
> 
> Rien entendu de tel depuis Jesus and Mary Chain. Groupe californien à géométrie variable formé en 1999. Edifier un wall of sounds est un art difficile. Un peu comme la dentelle. Il faut opacifier l'espace, tout en laissant passer le jour. Voilà l'art consommé des Warlocks. Avec des mélodies home made qui surgissent avec grâce de ce magma sonore.



Ils n'ont pas deux batteries d'ailleurs ? parce que ça remplit bien les trous 2 batteries


----------



## Dark-Tintin (31 Octobre 2007)

Si ils ont un batteur &#224; la Portnoy, Hellhammer and co, je crois pas qu'ils aient besoin de 2 batteurs


----------



## silvio (31 Octobre 2007)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Si ils ont un batteur à la Portnoy, Hellhammer and co, je crois pas qu'ils aient besoin de 2 batteurs


Ce sont des poulpes tes batteurs ?


----------



## Dark-Tintin (31 Octobre 2007)

Seulement des tar&#233;s 

Les seules vid&#233;os que j'ai pu trouver : 

Portnoy (studio)
Hellhamer (live film&#233; avec une cam pourrie donc le son est plut&#244;t moyen)


----------



## MotOwn (31 Octobre 2007)

Pour ma part petite cure de Lcd Soundsystem ( merci Mr Murphy )

Les deux albums le valent bien 








Et pour ceux que &#231;a branche, vu que &#231;a parle batteur (mais qui ne sont vraiment de bon gout pour moi je tiens &#224; le pr&#233;ciser) LA bible du net avec vid&#233;os et mp3 etc &#224; foise : www.drummerworld.com


----------



## naas (31 Octobre 2007)

MotOwn a dit:


> Pour ma part petite cure de Lcd Soundsystem ( merci Mr Murphy )
> 
> Les deux albums le valent bien
> 
> ...



lcd me fait penser a the fall des fois, très bon groupe, qui restera mineur pour le public car il sera rester majeur dans sa musique.


----------



## MotOwn (1 Novembre 2007)

On est entièrement d'accord!

D'ailleurs je continue ma lançée sur le label Dfa records avec le dernier The Rapture
C'est pas la bonne jacket, mais je préfère le visu du premier Lp


----------



## yvos (1 Novembre 2007)

En attendant la sortie très prochaine de leur second album, je me réecoute Film School, album épnoyme du groupe, comme on dit :love: 






Probablement mon disque préféré de l'année 2006 - rock, bruyant, mélancolique, etc :love:


----------



## Sindanárië (1 Novembre 2007)

naas a dit:


> je veux acheter camille, alors lequel, le fil ou le live ?


 Les deux


----------



## Anonyme (1 Novembre 2007)

yvos a dit:


> En attendant la sortie très prochaine de leur second album, je me réecoute Film School, album épnoyme du groupe, comme on dit :love:
> 
> 
> 
> Probablement mon disque préféré de l'année 2006 - rock, bruyant, mélancolique, etc :love:



Bien d'accord avec toi

Le deuxième est déjà sorti sauf erreur - du moins je l'ai


----------



## IceandFire (1 Novembre 2007)

tiens cet aprem j'ai regard&#233; 24hour party people..;je me suis retrouv&#233; chez moi :love:


----------



## alèm (1 Novembre 2007)

_c'est parce que Monsieur The Fall est dans le film en tant que figurant de luxe (videur, non ?) ? (&#224; noter que le chanteur qui joue Ian Curtis dans Control jouait le r&#244;le de Mark E. Smith dans 24h Party People dans une sc&#232;ne coup&#233;e&#8230; )

ceci dit 24H party people n'est pas un super film mais c'est assez juste concernant Shaun , Bez et les autres&#8230; 

o&#249; j'ai mis mes disques des Happy Mondays moi ? 
_


----------



## morphoas (1 Novembre 2007)

Cosmos, le dernier Murcof
Subtil mélange d'électro, de classique ... et de silence

www.murcof.com


----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Novembre 2007)

La grande Kate...:love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Novembre 2007)

naas a dit:


> je veux acheter camille, alors lequel, le fil ou le live ?



Aucun des deux, malheureux!! :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:


----------



## teo (2 Novembre 2007)

Je me suis abonné sur les conseils de jphg au  podcast Bleep43 Rec. et j'ai de bonnes surprises à son écoute; le dernier est particulièrement intéressant, c'est deux heures avec Tangerine Dream et un joli moment _ambient_.
Redécouvert il y a 3 ans (avec _Dream Mixes 4_), j'étais vraiment étonné de me rendre compte que c'était le même groupe que j'avais pu écouter ado sur les vieilles K7 de mes demi-frères. Il est quasiment impossible de tout écouter, leur discographie se compte en dizaines de titres depuis bientôt 40 ans, comprenant pas mal de musiques de films, mais pour qui apprécie les musiques électroniques, c'est un groupe qui a sa place dans la discothèque.
Ce podcast peut donner -ou pas- envie de s'y immerger.

Le podcast friskyPodcast 089 avec Gerardo Boscarino, est lui aussi disponible.


----------



## Picouto (2 Novembre 2007)

Depuis hier, REVEREND AND THE MAKERS hante mes oreilles avec le CD sorti en septembre dernier : THE STATE OF THINGS​


​Originaire de Sheffield, ce groupe est un melting-pot de 6 musiciens :
- Jon McLure, le REVEREND​

- les MAKERS, 5 individus aux commandes de la guitare, de la basse, du clavier, des drums et d'une voix et quelle voix love.

Dans le sillage des Arctic Monkeys et après avoir fait leur 1ère partie (on dit même que Jon McLure aurait écrit leurs textes), REVEREND AND THE MAKERS (R&TM) prend une voie sensiblement différente avec un album que l'on pourrait qualifier d'ecclectique... à tel point qu'il doit y en avoir pour tous les goûts : synthé 80's, basse funky, guitare rock, lalala guimauve (mais quels lalala :love...

Donc c'est varié avec des morceaux :
- très Moby comme "The State of Things",
- très 80's sur "The Machine" (avec la présence d'Alex Turner des Arctic Monkeys),
- très funky avec "Heavyweight Champion of the World"
- trop 80's sur "Bandits" (avec Tim Hampton des Bromheads Jacket)
- très Gorillaz sur "Open your window"
- très 90's sur "Sex with the ex"
- très B52's lors de "He said He loved me"
- bref, c'est très plein de choses, donc si vous le pré-écoutez, arrêtez vous sur tous les titres.

En conclusion, j'en ferai pas mon disque de chevet mais je l'écoute (et le ré-écouterai) avec plaisir.


Pour les voir en vrai : festival des Inrocks
Pour les voir en faux:  leur myspace ou leur site officiel

http://www.iamreverend.com/​


----------



## CouleurSud (2 Novembre 2007)

teo a dit:


> Je me suis abonné sur les conseils de jphg au  podcast Bleep43 Rec. et j'ai de bonnes surprises à son écoute; le dernier est particulièrement intéressant, c'est deux heures avec Tangerine Dream et un joli moment _ambient_.
> Redécouvert il y a 3 ans (avec _Dream Mixes 4_), j'étais vraiment étonné de me rendre compte que c'était le même groupe que j'avais pu écouter ado sur les vieilles K7 de mes demi-frères. Il est quasiment impossible de tout écouter, leur discographie se compte en dizaines de titres depuis bientôt 40 ans, comprenant pas mal de musiques de films, mais pour qui apprécie les musiques électroniques, c'est un groupe qui a sa place dans la discothèque.
> Ce podcast peut donner -ou pas- envie de s'y immerger.
> 
> Le podcast friskyPodcast 089 avec Gerardo Boscarino, est lui aussi disponible.



Tout à fait. 

Mais celui que je préfère, c'est le premier, _Electronic Meditation_ (1970). Il est à la hauteur des albums de Neu! et de Kraftwerk de la même époque. Après, il y encore _Phaedra_, _Ricochet_ et _Rubycon_. Mais ça a vite perdu de sa fraîcheur expérimentale des débuts au profit d'une grandiloquence lassante.


----------



## KARL40 (2 Novembre 2007)

DEPORTIVO







2ème album. Titres concis et grosses guitares pour un rock brut.
Ca ne va pas révolutionner le genre mais c'est très bon ! 

Pour les curieux ...


----------



## alèm (2 Novembre 2007)

_&#231;a ne r&#233;volutionnera pas le genre mais qu'est-ce que c'est sinc&#232;re ! 
_


----------



## JPTK (2 Novembre 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> La grande Kate...:love: :love: :love: :love:
> 
> 
> [IG]http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41KXTNXSW4L._SS500_.jpg[/IMG]



C'est qui Kate ? 


:rose:  :rose:


----------



## IceandFire (3 Novembre 2007)

ah les deportivo...!!!


----------



## bompi (3 Novembre 2007)

Apr&#232;s Eno/Cale (un peu vieilli) et Laurie Anderson "Mr Heartbreak" (ouh la la ... &#231;a a tres mal vieilli), un d&#233;tour par Scanner (bon, j'en ai d&#233;j&#224; parl&#233; souvent) et Darwin Chamber (de l'ambiant naturaliste, pourrait-on dire) : un bon vieux Stranglers (Get a grip on yourself, No more heroes). Eux au moins, ils ont un c&#244;t&#233; _vintage_ bien sympathique. Et Rattus Norvegicus reste un de mes albums pr&#233;f&#233;r&#233;s de musique &#224; guitare &#233;lectrique.

&#192; part &#231;a, un peu de John Foxx, ex-"pionnier" de la pop synth&#233;tique, tendance froidement lyrique (ou lyriquement froid), dont le Metamatic reste fort attachant, puis Vulvaland de Mouse on Mars, bien &#233;lectronique comme il faut. Pour le groove, rien de tel que l'album de mixes de Future Loop Foundation Remixes & 1 offs.

Quoi qu'il en soit, la journ&#233;e avait particuli&#232;rement bien d&#233;marr&#233;e avec le double (en public) Whisper Not de Jarret/DeJohnette/Peacock. Deux heures de bonheur. Avec un Poinciana ... d'une sensibilit&#233; magique.


----------



## Aurélie85 (3 Novembre 2007)

bompi a dit:


> Après Eno/Cale (un peu vieilli) et Laurie Anderson "Mr Heartbreak" (ouh la la ... ça a tres mal vieilli),



AAAAAh, Laurie Anderson. Qu'est-ce que j'ai pu rire en l'écoutant.  

You can be rich with no money to spend,
you can be everything when you understand,
you can be mother when you are a man,
open up - you know that you can.​
 

Laurie, si tu nous lis, merci!


----------



## CouleurSud (3 Novembre 2007)

bompi a dit:


> Après Eno/Cale (un peu vieilli) et Laurie Anderson "Mr Heartbreak" (ouh la la ... ça a tres mal vieilli), un détour par Scanner (bon, j'en ai déjà parlé souvent) et Darwin Chamber (de l'ambiant naturaliste, pourrait-on dire) : un bon vieux Stranglers (Get a grip on yourself, No more heroes). Eux au moins, ils ont un côté _vintage_ bien sympathique. Et Rattus Norvegicus reste un de mes albums préférés de musique à guitare électrique.
> 
> À part ça, un peu de John Foxx, ex-"pionnier" de la pop synthétique, tendance froidement lyrique (ou lyriquement froid), dont le Metamatic reste fort attachant, puis Vulvaland de Mouse on Mars, bien électronique comme il faut. Pour le groove, rien de tel que l'album de mixes de Future Loop Foundation Remixes & 1 offs.



Pour John Foxx, on pourrait ajouter les deux premiers Ultravox où il chante (le premier est produit par Eno). On peut dire que ça tient encore la route. Après, c'est une autre histoire




Aurélie85 a dit:


> AAAAAh, Laurie Anderson. Qu'est-ce que j'ai pu rire en l'écoutant.
> 
> You can be rich with no money to spend,
> you can be everything when you understand,
> ...






J'ai vu une performance d'elle à Lyon, il y a deux ans. Eh bien, ce que tu dis résume la dite performance*

*(j'ai rien compris)

Cela dit, _O Superman_, ça reste écoutable


----------



## IceandFire (3 Novembre 2007)

&#231;a vaut pas John Cooper Clarke et SA chanson : "Evidently Chickentown" &#231;a c'est du texte !!!....


----------



## richard-deux (3 Novembre 2007)

En ce moment, j'écoute le dernier album d'Edwyn Collins.  




​


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2007)

richarddeux a dit:


> En ce moment, j'écoute le dernier album d'Edwyn Collins.



une résurrection


----------



## ScubaARM (3 Novembre 2007)

Bonsoir,
Je viens de découvrir cet album et ce groupe - Blackhawks over Los Angeles - StrungOut - 
Il y a du rythme, on s'attend à plus de punch, ce groupe semble sur la retenue, quoique cela reste du bon alternatif.



​


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (3 Novembre 2007)

*Une partouze*
avec Cerrone et Véronique et Davina. Voilà ce à quoi pourrait ressembler la musique de Black Devil Disco Club.

C'est en tout cas la preuve que tout vient à point à celui qui sait attendre. Monsieur Bernard Fevre, illustre musicien parfaitement inconnu de nous autres, pauvres contemporains, revient briller sous les boules à facettes 28 années après son précédent album (!!!)
Cette gloire inconnue de l'électronique française dont un morceau fut samplé par les Chemical Brothers, doit son exhumation à Rephlex, label incourtournable de tout amateur d'éléctronique musique qui se respecte, sous la houlette d'un monsieur devenu célèbre sous le nom d'Aphex Twin. 

Suite à la réédition partielle de son dernier opus, Monsieur Fèvre fort de sa résurrection nous offre cet _apparemment pas satanique pour un sou_ disco club là qui nous délivre en tout cas une disco d'enfer .


----------



## Aurélie85 (4 Novembre 2007)

Raaaaaaaaah! :love: :love: :love: :love: Merci merci merci merci merci (meeeeeeerci touaaaaaaaa d'&#234;tre touaaaaaaaa!) 





Black devil disco club in dub. 

Avec un slurpiesque "Coach Me (Again And Again) with In Flagranti"

Et un frimythique "Constantly No Respect"

Album's &#224; &#233;couter ici: http://www.lorecordings.com/index.php?artist_id=40

put', &#231;a fait un bien ouf.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2007)

La version dub de _Constantly No Respect_ arrache le slip.

T'as d'autres vieilles révélations dans ce genre lepurfils ? 
(Pas forcément des podcasts. )


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2007)

Khyu a dit:


> La version dub de _Constantly No Respect_ arrache le slip.



cela va de soi dans une partouze ...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2007)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:


> Black Devil Disco Club.



Après Jean-Jaques et Bernard, tu nous présenteras quel retraité de la pension des mymosas ?


----------



## bompi (4 Novembre 2007)

Tout en commençant à traficoter mon Leo :


Another day on earth dernier LP de Eno ; pas si mal, finalement [au début j'étais désappointé]
Shenzhou de Biosphere ; disque atmosphérique du norvégien ; la musique semble cachée et il faut tendre l'oreille et prêter attention pour en sentir les nuances
Possessed du Quatuor Balanescu ; une curiosité où les 5 premiers titres sont des morceaux de Kraftwerk [mon groupe préféré à jamais (_ewig_, comme à la fin du Chant de la Terre )] ; hé bien ça marche bien, voire excellement pour Computerlove, un morceau plutôt "lyrique" (enfin, manière de parler) de mes Germains favoris, où le quatuor fait merveille pour exploiter les différentes voix ; bref : _es ist wunderbar_ !
Moon Safari de Air ; sympathoche, c'est sûr, et ça reste le dernier album qui me plaise vraiment de ce groupe
Zauberberg de Gas ; c'est électromique, assez _ambiant_ et résolument minimaliste et, une fois encore, la musique semble sourdre plutôt que déferler, une musique qui s'échappe plutôt qu'une musique qui conquiert ; elle n'en mérite que plus notre attention (et mon affection, tiens).


----------



## Chang (4 Novembre 2007)

De passage chez moi, je fais un tour dans le repertoire techno de mon disque externe et je retrouve les classiques ... les steve rachmad, deetron, jeff mills, joris vorn, undersground resistance et autres tapageurs des boites a rythmes ...

Vache, ca fait du bien de ce defoule les tympans avec du gros son qui tape. La soiree d'hier etant animee par un dj en manque d'inspiration ou tout betement en manque de gouts musicaux, les bons classiques joues a donf dans le casque ca remet une bonne base pour se remettre les neurones dans le bon sens ... enfin ceux qui sont encore la ...

S'il doit n'en rester qu'un pour resumer l'apres midi:

Steve Rachmad - Chios (Music Man Records)


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (4 Novembre 2007)

fig. 5 a dit:


> Après Jean-Jaques et Bernard, tu nous présenteras quel retraité de la pension des mymosas ?



*Attend voir un peu...*
Pierre Henry ?


----------



## richard-deux (4 Novembre 2007)

fig. 5 a dit:


> une résurrection



Je crois que l'album a été enregistré avant son accident cérébral.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2007)

richarddeux a dit:


> Je crois que l'album a &#233;t&#233; enregistr&#233; avant son accident c&#233;r&#233;bral.



enregistr&#233; avant et mix&#233; apr&#232;s l'h&#233;morragie c&#233;r&#232;brale

&#224; noter qu'en 2005 Domino Records a &#233;dit&#233; une compilation de raret&#233;s d'Orange Juice







ce qui permet d'appr&#233;cier l'influence d'Orange Juice sur des Franz Ferdinand et autres


----------



## IceandFire (4 Novembre 2007)

the field mice, les 3 r&#233;editions :love: :love: :love:


----------



## tirhum (4 Novembre 2007)

Chang a dit:


> De passage chez moi, je fais un tour dans le repertoire techno de mon disque externe et je retrouve les classiques ... les steve rachmad, deetron, jeff mills, joris vorn, undersground resistance et autres tapageurs des boites a rythmes ...
> 
> Vache, ca fait du bien de ce defoule les tympans avec du gros son qui tape. La soiree d'hier etant animee par un dj en manque d'inspiration ou tout betement en manque de gouts musicaux, les bons classiques joues a donf dans le casque ca remet une bonne base pour se remettre les neurones dans le bon sens ... enfin ceux qui sont encore la ...
> (...)


C'est &#224; force d'&#233;couter ce genre de "son" que tu perds tes neurones !...  




 

=>[]


&#201;DIT : pour me remettre les id&#233;es en place, j'&#233;coute &#231;a, plut&#244;t !... 
_(Infectious grooves)_


----------



## Aurélie85 (4 Novembre 2007)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:


> *Attend voir un peu...*
> Pierre Henry ?



Messe pour le temps (...) Les seuls titres que je connaisse o&#249; tu peux autant t'exploser la t&#234;te (je parle d'un d&#233;fouloir). J'ai vu, tr&#232;s petit d&#233;j&#224;, mon p&#232;re le faire. &#231;a marque ce genre de chose. Du coup, plus grande qu'avant quand j'&#233;tais petite, je fais pareil. Panac&#233;e garantie. Essayez, &#231;a coute moins cher que de casser les assi&#232;tes contre les murs, d&#233;chiqueter un oreiller ou encore faire un cake au citron.


----------



## IceandFire (4 Novembre 2007)

ah oui le suisse c'est une langue &#224; part  .... on comprend pas tout


----------



## Aurélie85 (4 Novembre 2007)

IceandFire a dit:


> ah oui le suisse c'est une langue à part  .... on comprend pas tout


Ta toute relative méchanceté me fait penser que ton espagnol laisse quelque peu à désirer.... 

"Comprenne qui pourra"

Bon, en attendant: "Je veux des baisers dans le cou
Un max, et pleurer quand je suis nase
Et tirer quelques coups
En attendant les métastases"​





Jeudi: une belle soirée en compagnie de Sarclo, Le Bel Hubert et Simon Gerber. Si vous avez l'occasion d'aller les voir en concert (Quinzaine du blanc chez les 3 Suisses), allez-y, ça vaut vraiment la détour. _Ils m'ont chatouillé l'âme._ Ça faisait longtemps que j'avais pas aurant rit et pleuré en une même soirée. Heureusement, ça se voyait pas trop dans le noir.


----------



## KARL40 (4 Novembre 2007)

Enfin acheté le dernier HERMANO "... into the exam room"






Troisième album pour ce groupe. On s'éloigne du stoner du 1er (court) LP pour arriver à un disque plus "mid tempo", moins hargneux que le précédent "Dare I Say".
Et toujours cette voix de John Garcia :love: 
Très bon album en tout cas ....

Pour les curieux ....


----------



## Fab'Fab (5 Novembre 2007)

Le moins qu'on puisse dire, c'est qu'on n'est pas dépaysé. C'est du Eagles, du vrai. C'est rond et sirupeux à la fois, mais juste comme il faut. Quelques tubes en puissance.
Quelques titres à déprime pour ados attardés comme moi.
Bref, un vrai album des Eagles , quoi...

:love: :love: :love:


----------



## spud34 (5 Novembre 2007)

Un groupe allemand electropop (non, non, c'est pas Tokio Hotel): Northern Lite :love:  :love:   :love:


----------



## naas (5 Novembre 2007)

KARL40 a dit:


> E..
> Et toujours cette voix de John Garcia :love:


C'est qui ?


----------



## fedo (5 Novembre 2007)

naas a dit:


> C'est qui ?



un sourd et muet .
Jeudi soir au Nouveau Casino les Hermano.

_ Ouai PJ Harvey le 16 novembre au Grand Rex pour la modique somme de 52 &#8364; minimum..._


----------



## JPTK (5 Novembre 2007)

fedo a dit:


> _ Ouai PJ Harvey le 16 novembre au Grand Rex pour la modique somme de 52  minimum..._




Attends elle déprime faut bien la consoler un peu


----------



## naas (5 Novembre 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Attends elle déprime faut bien la consoler un peu


avec une prime :rateau:


----------



## KARL40 (6 Novembre 2007)

naas a dit:


> C'est qui ?


 
C'est le chanteur d'HERMANO et qui a un timbre de voix superbe !
Une petite recherche sur Google et tu pourras en plus voir son parcours 
(cela remonte à KYUSS )​


----------



## KARL40 (6 Novembre 2007)

fedo a dit:


> Jeudi soir au Nouveau Casino les Hermano.​
> 
> _Ouai PJ Harvey le 16 novembre au Grand Rex pour la modique somme de 52 &#8364; minimum..._
> ​


 

C'est con mais je vais les louper .... Je ne peux m'en prendre qu'&#224; moi-m&#234;me ...​ 

Pour PJ HARVEY, outre le fait qu'il faut la consoler, c'est que &#231;a co&#251;te cher &#224; transporter un piano !!  
​


----------



## Chang (6 Novembre 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> C'est à force d'écouter ce genre de "son" que tu perds tes neurones !...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



T'as pas idee a quel point ce "son" est parfois un defouloir ... vitale ...

Sinon je connais pas ce groupe que tu cites ... tu peux nous en dire un peu plus outre une malencontreuse ressemblance avec les Insane Clown Posse ...  ...


----------



## alèm (6 Novembre 2007)

souvent en cas d'agréable spleen, j'écoute ça

[youtube]0rNpFFOPd9M[/youtube]

c'est classe, c'est assez beau et ça perfore juste comme il faut la petite bulle de spleen

et de temps en temps, la BO du trésor des Iles Chiennes alors dédicace à Karlinhos !

[youtube]ffLjkB2h7Ik[/youtube]


----------



## KARL40 (6 Novembre 2007)

alèm a dit:


> et de temps en temps, la BO du trésor des Iles Chiennes alors dédicace à Karlinhos !


 
Pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas, petit portrait sur le site de TF1 euh ARTE (je confonds toujours ces deux chaines  ) : http://www.arte.tv/fr/art-musique/tracks/a-z/1341316.html​


----------



## teo (6 Novembre 2007)

*Etienne Daho*, _L'invitation_, + EP _Be my guest tonight_

_Déjà 4 hivers_ depuis la sortie de *Réévolution*, un peu moins depuis le *Pop Satori* 20 ans plus tard, une éternité 

Déjà des petits préférés (_Cet air étrange_ [Single], _Obsession_, _Boulevard des Capucines_, _Un merveilleux été_)

Une _invitation_ à partager des morceaux très intérieurs, des petits bouts de vie, d'âme, voilà. Réussi, dès la 2e écoute. J'ai déjà ma place pour juin, à l'Olympia.





La version achetée comporte le EP _Be my guest tonight_, 5 reprises (Fred Neil; Hank Williams; Pink Floyd; Smokey Robinson; Billie Holiday).

Superbes photos et graphisme simple, propre, comme je les aime 
Merci Etienne, encore une fois. Vieillir te va bien, à tous les niveaux.


----------



## IceandFire (6 Novembre 2007)

Photos Faites au Havre... pour info


----------



## tirhum (6 Novembre 2007)

Chang a dit:


> T'as pas idee a quel point ce "son" est parfois un defouloir ... vitale ...
> 
> Sinon je connais pas ce groupe que tu cites ... tu peux nous en dire un peu plus outre une malencontreuse ressemblance avec les Insane Clown Posse ...  ...


Tsss, tsss...
Infectious grooves.... :love: 


Violent & Funky :

[YOUTUBE]_7-0yatN1gc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## yvos (6 Novembre 2007)

raaaaaaaaaaaaa ouais, tiens :love:


----------



## teo (6 Novembre 2007)

IceandFire a dit:


> Photos Faites au Havre... pour info



Une bonne raison de plus de venir te voir 


Autre achat du jour:
*Agoria*
_At the Controls_

Ca demandera quelques écoutes, là comme ça, je dirais que le CD 2 a nettement ma préférence. Ca me fait regretter de ne pas l'avoir vu en live l'autre soir.



			
				Tracklist a dit:
			
		

> CD 1
> 
> 1. Daniel Teruggi - Instants DHiver
> 2. Raymond Scott - The Paperwork Explosion
> ...


----------



## Chang (7 Novembre 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Tsss, tsss...
> Infectious grooves.... :love:
> Violent & Funky :



Ca me rappel le groupe Shootyz Groove et leur second album Jammin' In A Vicious Environment (extrait). Je ne sais pas ce quils sont devenus, mais a l'epoque de leur premier opus j'etais completement fan de ce cote funky dans les guitares. 

Apres une recherche rapide sur le net, ils ressemblent maintenant aux Limp Biscuits ou je ne sais quels groupes rock/rap a la mord moi le schmoll ... dommage ...


----------



## fedo (7 Novembre 2007)

_Infectious Groove_s c'&#233;tait vraiment quelque chose, ce side project de _Suicidal Tendencies_ qui faisait la part belle &#224; leur bassiste &#233;m&#233;rite Robert Trujillo. c'&#233;tait l'&#233;lite de la mouvance fusion/cross over qui arrivait &#224; maturit&#233;.
malheureusement cette exposition est mont&#233;e &#224; la t&#234;te de notre ami Robert qui apr&#232;s moult p&#233;rip&#233;ties se retrouve bassiste de _Metallica_...

le d&#233;but des ann&#233;es 90 c'&#233;tait vraiment la grande &#233;poque de la sc&#232;ne de Los Angeles (_Jane's Addiction_, _Porno For Pyros_, _Rollins Band_, _Rage against the machine_...).

Bon aujourd'hui y a un certain renouveau &#224; LA, _B.R.M.C_, _No Age_... et une sc&#232;ne punk ragaillardie.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (7 Novembre 2007)

Qu'est ce que j'ai ador&#233; ces groupes.



Chang a dit:


> T'as pas idee a quel point ce "son" est parfois un defouloir ... vitale ...
> 
> Sinon je connais pas ce groupe que tu cites ... tu peux nous en dire un peu plus outre une malencontreuse ressemblance avec les Insane Clown Posse ...  ...



Aucun lien.  Tr&#232;s bon groupe aussi que ces ICP. :love: 
J'ai des skeuds &#224; ressortir nom de doc!


----------



## Chang (7 Novembre 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Très bon aussi que ces ICP.




 non je prefere rien dire ... re -


----------



## MotOwn (7 Novembre 2007)

Dire que j'étais passé à coté du dernier album de nos amis les écossais de Biffy Clyro, et en plus il est bien


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2007)

Wetsound Orchestra du grec Spyweirdos, doctorant en acoustique, sur le label Poeta Negra basé à Thessalonique 







Un CD de Spyweirdos
Un CD de remixes par B. Fleischmann, Alva Noto ou Funckarma entre autres


----------



## Schillier21 (7 Novembre 2007)

MotOwn a dit:


> Dire que j'étais passé à coté du dernier album de nos amis les écossais de Biffy Clyro, et en plus il est bien



du bon son c'est sûr^^


----------



## wip (7 Novembre 2007)

J'écoute ça en boucle depuis hier, c'est vraiment excellent, aussi bon que les deux premiers... Des rythmiques superbes, un solo piano à tomber, des violons majestieux... Bref, j'adore.

Je sais, je sais, j'insite...


----------



## macinside (7 Novembre 2007)

petit début de soirée


----------



## Anonyme (8 Novembre 2007)

C'est rock, c'est rapide, c'est de manchester, c'est *Politburo*.


----------



## IceandFire (8 Novembre 2007)

si c'est Mancunnien &#231;a ne peut-&#234;tre que bon !  :love:


----------



## bompi (8 Novembre 2007)

Apr&#232;s un disque de *Pete Namlook & Ritchie Hawtin*, gentil mais qui ne tient pas ses promesses, c'est au tour de *Henri Dutilleux.*

J'aime beaucoup ce compositeur, en tous cas, sa musique . Une oeuvre un peu &#224; part, qui ne se situe pas dans un courant ou une &#233;cole donn&#233;e ce qui est en soi pas inint&#233;ressant (les &#233;coles, &#231;a me fatigue un peu ; le c&#244;t&#233; donneur de le&#231;ons des "ma&#238;tres &#224; penser").
Apr&#232;s Myst&#232;re de l'instant, commence M&#233;taboles : voici de la musique du XXe si&#232;cle accessible _et_ exigeante. Subtile, d&#233;licate, dynamique. Sans pr&#233;tention, sans exc&#232;s : le plaisir de la musique pour elle-m&#234;me, quoi.
Pour moi, finalement, c'est comme les tableaux de Kandinski : d'une certaine mani&#232;re, je n'y comprends que couic, mais c'est _beau_. C'est comme &#231;a et &#231;a ne s'explique pas.


----------



## tirhum (8 Novembre 2007)

Chopin...
Un morceau parmi d'autres... :love:  

[YOUTUBE]Al6N6OqQP_I[/YOUTUBE]


_Sa musique*... en dessinant... et je ne suis plus "là"....
Impossible de décrire mes impressions, ce serait abscons...  
Obligé de mettre un réveil en cas de rdv, pour "revenir"... :rose:   _


_*y'a pas que Chopin; mais c'est le plus "violent" pour "partir"... _


----------



## Chang (8 Novembre 2007)

bompi a dit:


> Après un disque de *Pete Namlook & Ritchie Hawtin*



Tu peux donner un peu plus de details sur ce disque stp ?


----------



## bompi (8 Novembre 2007)

"From Within" (URL iTunes).

C'est sympathique mais pas transcendant [le c&#244;t&#233; sombre voire obsessionnel de Hawtin est gomm&#233; ; mais cela date de 1994, aussi ]

Au passage : je me suis encore tromp&#233;, il ne faut pas de 't' &#224; Richie.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Novembre 2007)

wip a dit:


> J'écoute ça en boucle depuis hier, c'est vraiment excellent, aussi bon que les deux premiers... Des rythmiques superbes, un solo piano à tomber, des violons majestieux... Bref, j'adore.
> 
> Je sais, je sais, j'insite...



Ce n'est pas la même BO entre chaque saison ?  
La première était assez étrange. Très... souterraine & énigmatique.


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Novembre 2007)

Il y avait trop longtemps que je n'avais pas sorti cet album...






:love: :love: :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Novembre 2007)

Est-il encore besoin de rappeler combien cet album est grand...







le titre d'ouverture "Space Oddity" est un must. 38 ans après, il n'a pas pris une ride.
Et God knows I'm good est un morceau très très fort également.
Seul titre qui pour moi n'a pas grand chose à faire sur cet album fabuleux: "Janine" qui est vraiment très ne dessous des autres titres...

On est dans du grand grand Bowie.
:love: :love: :love:


----------



## IceandFire (9 Novembre 2007)

moi je d&#233;crouvre ce groupe de ptites nanas ricaines... The Donnas...:love:


----------



## Craquounette (9 Novembre 2007)

Album live acoustique enregistré en 2001. Il offre un survol de sa carrière avec des arrangements calmes, un peu jazzy : piano, trompette, trombone...

J'aime bcp les originaux qui bougent plus, mais là, ça me plaît bien ce calme, cette ambiance un peu "club de jazz enfumés"...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2007)

Petit floril&#232;ge du moment: 

- Georges Enescu
un petit extrait de la sonate n&#176;3 pour le plaisirs

- Arthur H et son album "N&#233;gresse blanche"

- Le live "Fall un night" de Jeff bucley

- Birdy Nam Nam

- Symphonie n&#176;8 de bruckner (extrait du second mouvement dirig&#233; par P. Boulez (D&#233;sol&#233; j'ai pas trouver la version de  Sergiu Celibidache)


----------



## IceandFire (9 Novembre 2007)

allez !  :love:  &#231;a me fait penser un peu &#224; hole &#224; la grande &#233;poque :king:


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Novembre 2007)

J'enchaine avec ça:






Intro somptueuse (It's no game) reprise d'un bootleg de 1970 intitulé "Tired of my Life" qui se termine par un "shut up" de folie

On y retrouve les grands "Fashion" (dont une version de folie a été faite sur scène avec Franck Black lors du concert des 50 ans)  Ashes To Ashes et "Scary Monsters"

:love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## la(n)guille (9 Novembre 2007)

EEEEH, les deux derniers, vous faites un concours pour exhumer vos pochettes d'album les plus pourries???


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Novembre 2007)

la(n)guille a dit:


> EEEEH, les deux derniers, vous faites un concours pour exhumer vos pochettes d'album les plus pourries???



Je préfère ne pas répondre. Inculte...


----------



## IceandFire (9 Novembre 2007)

je plussoie...bon la Fab tu vas me chercher ton ptit smiley qui gerbe... j'&#233;coute le dernier benjamin biolay ...il parait que c'est son meilleur...donc moi lorsque l'on me dit &#231;a, j'&#233;coute...ben oui !  ....h&#233;h&#233;h&#233;h&#233;h&#233;


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Novembre 2007)

IceandFire a dit:


> j'écoute le dernier benjamin biolay ...il parait que c'est son meilleur...donc moi lorsque l'on me dit ça, j'écoute...ben oui !  ....héhéhéhéhé







Désolé, Biolay ça me fait toujours ça...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2007)

IceandFire a dit:


> il parait que c'est son meilleur...donc moi lorsque l'on me dit ça, j'écoute...ben oui !


Et alors ?
C'est vraiment son meilleur ?


----------



## IceandFire (9 Novembre 2007)

je sais pas je connais pas les pr&#233;c&#233;dents... mais j'en suis qu'a la 7...
Ce qu'on peut dire que c'est tr&#232;s bas&#233; sur le Q....un divan monsieur Biolay ?...


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Novembre 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Et alors ?
> C'est vraiment son meilleur ?



Oui, il se vomit bien mieux que les autres. :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Oui, il se vomit bien mieux que les autres. :rateau:


Y a moins de morceaux ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Novembre 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Y a moins de morceaux ?




Voila.
Il reste juste indigeste comme un mauvais fake de Gainsbourg...

'Tain, me parler de Biolay alors que je trippais sur du Bowie, t'es dur Ice... :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2007)

En fait, je n'ai jamais &#233;cout&#233; un album de ce type.
Tout ce que je sais, c'est qu'il a les cheveux gras et la r&#233;partie d'un m&#233;rou mort quand il passe &#224; la t&#233;l&#233;.

Sinon, pour pas flooder et rester dans la "bonne" chanson de langue fran&#231;aise, j'ai &#233;cout&#233; r&#233;cement un double album de *C&#233;line Dion* et le dernier *David Hallyday*.

Ben...
C'est exactement comme je pensais.


----------



## la(n)guille (9 Novembre 2007)

l&#224;, l&#224;... l&#224;...

TU TAPPES VRAIMENT TROP FORT, D'UN COUP... C'EST PAS POSSIBLE.. bon je voulais te bouler rouge, mais Vbull gnia, gnia, gnia...  

Par ailleurs, le fabric 36 de Villalobos... j'irai pas jusqu'&#224; dire que c'est de la mer.de.. mais bon, j'en pense pas moins.

Sinon, je vais voir Apparat en concert avec son Band ce soir &#224; Arles, et je vous raconterai peut &#234;tre demain... ou un autre jour... ou non. &#231; a va d&#233;pendre de mon humeur.


----------



## CouleurSud (9 Novembre 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> En fait, je n'ai jamais &#233;cout&#233; un album de ce type.
> Tout ce que je sais, c'est qu'il a les cheveux gras et la r&#233;partie d'un m&#233;rou mort quand il passe &#224; la t&#233;l&#233;.
> 
> Sinon, pour pas flooder et rester dans la "bonne" chanson de langue fran&#231;aise, j'ai &#233;cout&#233; r&#233;cement un double album de *C&#233;line Dion* et le dernier *David Hallyday*.
> ...



Non l&#224;, Ponk, je te trouve trop dur avec BB

Parce qu'un mec qui a travaill&#233; avec Salvador et Keren Ann (un truc comme &#231;a, je ne sais plus comme &#231;a s'&#233;crit, si je l'ai su un jour), on dit respect

D'ailleurs, lis ce qu'il &#233;crit :

&#171; J'ai toujours &#233;t&#233; un flambeur avec les thunes, mais je suis rest&#233; socialiste. L'argent comme objectif, c'est immonde ; comme r&#233;compense, c'est cool. &#187;[
 
Je trouve que c'est beau

Non, vraiment

Sinon, je viens d'&#233;couter le dernier *Vanessa Paradis*

Pour l'instant, je ne sais pas trop quoi en penser

(si ce n'est arr&#234;ter de penser)


----------



## CouleurSud (9 Novembre 2007)

Autrement, pour bien finir la journ&#233;e (si on peut dire les choses comme &#231;a)

[youtube]d6iPi2aauu0[/youtube]

Je suis dispens&#233;e de commentaire. J'en ai d&#233;j&#224; fait un 

Monster Magnet. _Space Lord_


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Oui, il se vomit bien mieux que les autres. :rateau:


Il se trouve que j'ai une vive admiration pour le travail de Benjamin Biolay et que, malgré toute l'amitié que je te porte, je trouve ce genre de commentaire d'autant plus insignifiant qu'il est excessif. Je respecterai davantage ton opinion si tu ne la donnais pas pour sûre.

C'est tout ce que j'ai à en dire. Poursuivez.


----------



## alèm (9 Novembre 2007)

je vais &#234;tre au niveau de Steve et Fab, que j'appr&#233;cie beaucoup dans la vie tous les deux, en mati&#232;re de critique musicale.

autant fab est un type que j'adore autant en gouts musicaux, il a des gouts de chiottes&#8230; la musique que tu vantes me fait chier (David Bowie surtout) mais tu vois je ne viens pas vomir dessus &#224; longueur de fil&#8230;

ceci dit, je t'aime toujours autant mon fab'

bisous

(je pense aussi &#224; toi quand j'&#233;coute Camille que j'admire pour sa folie )


----------



## ScubaARM (9 Novembre 2007)

Très très bien camille.



​


----------



## cachou8723 (9 Novembre 2007)

ScubaARM a dit:


> Tr&#232;s tr&#232;s bien camille.
> 
> 
> ​



Je confirme et je vous conseil celui-ci:






C'est un groupe sympa, c'est frais.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (9 Novembre 2007)

*On n'avait pas interdit*
l'accès aux nioubes qui avait des goûts de chi*ttes ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2007)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:


> *On n'avait pas interdit*
> l'accès aux nioubes qui avait des goûts de chi*ttes ?


C'est quoi des goûts de chiottes ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (9 Novembre 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> C'est quoi des goûts de chiottes ?


Tous ceux qui sont différents des miens. 

Ca fait un paquet, hein?
Ouais, je sais.
Que veux-tu, l'humanité n'est qu'une immense fosse septique.


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (9 Novembre 2007)

Tous l'égout sont dans la nature. 

Sinon là : "I've been waiting for you" By Bowie (Album "Heathen" 2002)
Morceau écrit par Neil Young pour son premier album solo ("Neil Young" 1968)

Les deux versions sont superbes.... Celle de Young pour la partie guitare et celle de Bowie pour la voix (On dirait presque du Horace Andy par moment  ).

_Edit: Et pis tiens hop, je viens de tomber la dessus.. j'avait jamais vu d'image d'eux._
[DM]5JwkN5KUZeguJmAqp[/DM]
_C'est pas génial ça ?_


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Tous ceux qui sont diff&#233;rents des miens.


C'est un peu ce qu'il m'avait sembl&#233;.


Freelancer a dit:


> On est toujours aussi tol&#233;rants vis &#224; vis des go&#251;ts des autres ici...





bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ceci dit et blague &#224; part : perso je conchie Benjamin Biolay.
> J'aime pas le style ni la voix, j'aime pas l'ambiance, j'aime pas son monde.
> J'ai le droit de le dire non?
> Je vois pas ou est le souci.


Pr&#233;sent&#233; comme &#231;a, y'a pas de souci. &#199;a reste une opinion personnelle, pas une v&#233;rit&#233; absolue.


----------



## bobbynountchak (9 Novembre 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> C'est un peu ce qu'il m'avait sembl&#233;.


Fais pas trop ton malin, toi, quand m&#234;me.

Je te signale qu'on trouve "titanic ta m&#232;re" dans ta signature. 
Et apr&#232;s tu veux qu'on te prenne au s&#233;rieux? 

Ceci dit et blague &#224; part : perso je conchie Benjamin Biolay.
J'aime pas le style ni la voix, j'aime pas l'ambiance, j'aime pas son monde.
J'ai le droit de le dire non?
Je vois pas ou est le souci. 

Allez, sinon on va encore dire que je floode siffle
en ce moment je red&#233;couvre &#231;a :
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ya pas, &#231;a me plait.


----------



## alèm (9 Novembre 2007)

bah oi, c'est tjs cet irradiation totale (pour une fois que je comprends le travail de Gecko m&#234;me si &#231;a a beaucoup &#224; voir avec la voix de bashung et les guitares de ribot)






mais aussi et toujours aussi bien






&#231;a me fait toujours autant de trucs que le premier album&#8230; pour moi, cela a &#224; voir aussi avec Satie et ce genre de m&#233;lancolie et &#231;a me touche particuli&#233;rement (c'est mon travail en photo)

et pour ceux qui aiment, un petit concert rue Oberkampf "contre le mur" (dixit le Zach en Fran&#231;ais), mur du Caf&#233; Charbon, lieu culte pour mon pote T&#233;t&#233;


----------



## jpmiss (10 Novembre 2007)

IceandFire a dit:


> allez !  :love:  ça me fait penser un peu à hole à la grande époque :king:


On doit pas avoir la même conception de grande époque alors, parce que j'ai un peu écouté The Donnas sur Deezer et ça me fait plus penser a du Foreigner :sick: chanté par une fille qu'à la "grande époque" de Hole qui se résume à cet album:


----------



## IceandFire (10 Novembre 2007)

rien ne vaut ce que l'on aime... moi j'ai le coeur U.K and icelandic...parfois french, miossec , sheller ou fran&#231;oiz breut...la base de tout &#233;tant Elvis et le jazz dans le sens que vous voulez...un peu de mozart ou de beethoven peuvent aussi faire parti du kit


----------



## Chang (10 Novembre 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Bowie - Space Oddity



A force de nous lourder avec ton Bowie, je vais finir par y jeter une oreille ... Au moins si c'est bien, ca me lourdera plus, et si j'aime pas, je pourrai te bacher ... 



Non mais ...


----------



## IceandFire (10 Novembre 2007)

i'm flying...SLOWDIVE :love: :love: :love: album Souvlaki  Alison, When the sun hits...
ma source de bonheur et de joie et de bien &#234;tre...100 &#37; naturel


----------



## teo (10 Novembre 2007)

Encore un achat de la semaine dernière _(j'ai d'ailleurs carrément oublié d'acheter le David Gahan )_
Annie Lennox, *Songs of Mass Destruction*
Le titre de l'album me met un peu mal à l'aise, ça a évidemment des échos désagréables et un peu prétentieux peut-être, je ne sais pas.
Mais ceux que *Bare* avait effrayé/déçu par son côté froid et dépressif se rassurent, cet album est plein d'énergie, très chaud (_Ghosts in my machine_, _Love is blind_), sa voix caractéristique, des churs évidemment, très féminin (_Womankind_). A re écouter encore et encore 



​


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2007)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Non là, Ponk, je te trouve trop dur avec BB
> 
> Parce qu'un mec qui a travaillé avec Salvador et Keren Ann (un truc comme ça, je ne sais plus comme ça s'écrit, si je l'ai su un jour), on dit respect



Je n'ai pas été dur avec BB, j'ai dit que je ne connaissais pas sa musique et sous-entendu que le peu que je l'avais vu ne m'incitais pas à la connaitre (ce qui est un jugement d'une bêtise crasse, je te l'accorde).


*Keren Ann
*C'était il y a 8 ans, à peu près, radio :
"Et, ce soir, une jeune artiste venant nous interpréter en live et en acoustique deux extraits de son premier album, voici Keren Ann"
Jugement unanime : cette fille chante effroyablement faux des chansonnettes sans importance.
Point final.

Quelques jours plus tard, la tête toujours envahie de ces chansonnettes sans importance, j'ai acheté son album.
Il est très bien.

Je devrais écouter BB, finalement, si ça se trouve, c'est bien.


----------



## la(n)guille (10 Novembre 2007)

Bon et bien, alors.

Nous sommes donc all&#233;s voir _apparat_ et son band, hier soir, au "cargo de nuit" &#224; Arles. C'&#233;tait bien. Pas exceptionnel, pas extraordinaire, mais bien.Je pense que &#231;a aurait pu &#234;tre extraordinaire, mais dans un autre cadre, plus lounge, moins salle de concert. Ils font une musique qui s'&#233;coute assis, dans un bon fauteuil, avec une belle lumi&#232;re et c'est probablement ce qui manquait. 
Sinon, ils sont jeunes, tr&#232;s jeunes, et avec un seul vrai album &#224; leur actif, ce f&#251;t court. Mais bon ils allaient pas en inventer une sur place. Ils nous ont juste jou&#233; quelque-chose qui n'est pas encore sorti, un morceau assez rythm&#233;, pas trop planant qui pr&#233;figure que de bon pour la sortie de leur prochain album.

Enfin, n'h&#233;sitez pas... &#233;coutez &#231;a :







c'est que du bon.


----------



## macinside (10 Novembre 2007)

début de soirée


----------



## naas (10 Novembre 2007)

macinside a dit:


> d&#233;but de soir&#233;e


Aaaaaah  non Mackie, d&#233;but de soir&#233;e c'est eux !!!
[YOUTUBE]NuDDC6i84fo[/YOUTUBE]


Veuillez me pardonner cet errement cons&#233;quence d'une recherche de la v&#233;rit&#233; :sick: :rateau:


----------



## CouleurSud (11 Novembre 2007)

Retour au Krautrock des 70'. Ce n'est pas essentiellement du planant pour babas. M&#234;me ceux qui en firent (*Tangerine Dream*, *Klaus Schulze*) commenc&#232;rent tout autrement (voir : l'&#233;tonnant _Electronic Meditation_ de TG, avec K. Schulze). Il y a une vraie richesse dans ce courant : les inclassables *Can*, les yeux fix&#233;s sur Stockhausen et sur une improbable musique tribale (ce qui les faisait loucher avec bonheur), les discrets *Popol Vuh* (voir : la musique d'Aguire), les orf&#232;vres *Cluster* (d'o&#249; un tr&#232;s beau disque avec Eno). Et, bien s&#251;r, les monuments : *Kraftwerk* et *Neu!


*J'en oublie. Voir : ici


----------



## Anonyme (11 Novembre 2007)

Un monument intemporel

Pour ceux qui ont besoin de voir/entendre :  To Hell With Poverty !


----------



## mado (11 Novembre 2007)

la(n)guille a dit:


> Ils font une musique qui s'écoute assis, dans un bon fauteuil, avec une belle lumière et c'est probablement ce qui manquait.



Fallait te mettre dans la première partie de la salle


----------



## Tyite Bulle (11 Novembre 2007)

Ulrich Schnauss
Je ne m'en lasse pas, en particulier "Monday Paracetamol"


----------



## thescreaminghand (11 Novembre 2007)

La chanteuse de moloko (roisin murphy) a sorti un album récemment, je l'ai acheté ce week-end et j'adore


----------



## CheepnisAroma (11 Novembre 2007)

En ce moment même jécoute au casque des quintettes pour guitare et cordes de Luigi Boccherini. Jadore !


----------



## alèm (11 Novembre 2007)

_ah j'ai un superbe enregistrement de son Stabat Mater par l'ensemble 415 avec Agn&#232;s Mellon, je vais le ressortir avant d'aller me coucher&#8230;

Boccherini est d&#233;j&#224; trop classique &#224; mon go&#251;t, on sent dans la musique bien trop d'influence autrichienne pour moi mais ce stabat mater est tr&#232;s &#233;l&#233;gant et use du da capo de mani&#232;re me faisant souvent penser &#224; du baroque, manquerait juste une basse continue pour que j'oublie les tics op&#233;resques&#8230;
_


----------



## teo (12 Novembre 2007)

Très bon album :love:




thescreaminghand a dit:


> La chanteuse de moloko (roisin murphy) a sorti un album récemment, je l'ai acheté ce week-end et j'adore
> 
> ()


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Novembre 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Il se trouve que j'ai une vive admiration pour le travail de Benjamin Biolay et que, malgr&#233; toute l'amiti&#233; que je te porte, je trouve ce genre de commentaire d'autant plus insignifiant qu'il est excessif. Je respecterai davantage ton opinion si tu ne la donnais pas pour s&#251;re.
> 
> C'est tout ce que j'ai &#224; en dire. Poursuivez.



Ca s'appelle du second degr&#233; (Pour te prouver a bonne foi, j'ai m&#234;me un album de Camille dans mon iPod, c'est te dire... Mais Biolay, l&#224; j'avoue, c'est juste pas possible)   
Quant &#224; ce que je distille ici, je ne suis pas s&#251;r que ce soit tr&#232;s repr&#233;sentatif de ma discoth&#232;que et ne permet donc pas de se faire une opinion sur mes go&#251;ts musicaux.


----------



## IceandFire (12 Novembre 2007)

et Bj&#246;rk non ?  , je rappelle juste que c'est un jeu entre Fab et moi  donc laissez nous jouer   :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Novembre 2007)

IceandFire a dit:


> et Bj&#246;rk non ?


Le bruit que &#231;a fait dans mon estomac est dans le nom...


----------



## alèm (12 Novembre 2007)

_au bout d'un moment, on se dit juste que vos jeux peuvent se faire par ichat&#8230;

'fin j'dis &#231;a, j'dis rien, c'est second degr&#233; aussi ! 
_


----------



## IceandFire (12 Novembre 2007)

Mais on le fait aussi par ichat


----------



## alèm (12 Novembre 2007)

IceandFire a dit:


> Mais on le fait aussi par ichat



_justement _


----------



## spud34 (12 Novembre 2007)

Groupe electropop britannique d&#233;couvert ce week-end... Pas tout &#224; fait remise, &#224; vrai dire :love: :love: . Leur page myspace vous donnera une petite id&#233;e de leur talent: Iamx


----------



## Grug (12 Novembre 2007)

je ne sais pas pourquoi cette envie de revival, mais presque 30 ans apr&#232;s, retour &#224; une premi&#232;re fen&#234;tre sur la complexit&#233; du monde. 


[dm]5TLeZEXXg8xJR5TF9[/dm]


----------



## stephaaanie (12 Novembre 2007)

...mais discrètement, avec l'écouteur dans la manche comme les rebelles.​


----------



## CheepnisAroma (12 Novembre 2007)

stephaaanie a dit:


> ...mais discrètement, avec l'écouteur dans la manche comme les rebelles.​


Cest mal  
Très bon choix


----------



## CouleurSud (12 Novembre 2007)

Dans les couleurs, il y a aussi le noir

[youtube]5CF72j2sxPg[/youtube]

King Crimson. _"_Fracture_" . Starless and Bible Black
_


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Novembre 2007)

Godsped You Black Emperor, l'album "Slow Riot for a Zero Kanada" qui date de 99

Pour les amateurs de Mogwai, Isis ou Pelican.


----------



## teo (13 Novembre 2007)

stephaaanie a dit:


> ...mais discrètement, avec l'écouteur dans la manche comme les rebelles.​



Etrange, comme pour fig 5 parfois, l'image ne se charge pas.


----------



## IceandFire (13 Novembre 2007)

Allez ! les 3 graces   les zamis...ca va depuis tout &#224; l'heure ? 
moi je vais &#233;couter quelque chose de puissant...suite &#224; une tr&#232;s bonne nouvelle...


----------



## CheepnisAroma (13 Novembre 2007)

Hop ! Soirée musique contemporaine. James Tenney


----------



## Dark-Tintin (13 Novembre 2007)

Impaled Nazarene - Manifest 
(It's Black Metal, oh **** !)







Le 1er IN que je découvre, et, tiens comme c'est étrange, le premier mot qui me vient à l'esprit est POGOOOOOOOOOO   
Bref, c'est black, mais pas a mort, une qualité de prod plutôt supérieure à celle habituelle dans ce genre, pas mal de riffs et solos plutôt heavy j'ai l'impression, du bon


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2007)

teo a dit:


> Etrange, comme pour fig 5 parfois, l'image ne se charge pas.



C'est stupéfiant !!!






Derdang Derdang - Archie Bronson Outfit

I am a disco dancer, ....


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Novembre 2007)

Pour commencer la journée en douceur.


----------



## CheepnisAroma (14 Novembre 2007)

Reçu ce matin. Le dernier cd de Zappa : _Wazoo_. Live à Boston, 1972. Super. Quel régal. Un double en plus :love: 






Petite animation sur zappa.com ici : ici.

Tracklist disponible là.

Un régal je vous dis !


----------



## fedo (14 Novembre 2007)

pas mal du tout le dernier _Monster Magnet_





y a même d'excellents titres, dans un registre toujours stoner psyché mais avec une réelle empreinte personnelle.


----------



## KARL40 (15 Novembre 2007)

fedo a dit:


> pas mal du tout le dernier _Monster Magnet_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est exactement ce que je me dis, là, en l'écoutant ..... 

Pas le meilleur certainement mais après ce qu'a vécu le groupe (od du chanteur, Dave Wyndorf) c'est plutôt une bonne nouvelle ...


----------



## etudiant69 (16 Novembre 2007)

Un joli son, une douce ambiance surann&#233;e


----------



## yvos (16 Novembre 2007)

Electrelane - Axes: beau, sombre et lumineux, est-ce possible?  Pas nouveau et d&#233;ja vu ici, mais juste pour signaler qu'elles sont en concert au Trabendo - Paris, le 24/11. Toujours un grand moment, leurs concerts.

Au passage, Blonde Redhead + Interpol (ou l'inverse, suivant les go&#251;ts..ou aucun, d'ailleurs  ) le 21/11 au Z&#233;nith


----------



## l'écrieur (16 Novembre 2007)

J'écoute le sampler de tsugi n°2. 
Et ça fait du bien.








Tsugi, c'est le mag créé par l'ex-équipe de Trax, avant leur rachat par Teknikart. Et c'est encore mieux qu'avant.


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Novembre 2007)




----------



## Dark-Tintin (16 Novembre 2007)

Dark Funeral - Secrets of black arts
(black metal)







Bah black metal quoi ; la flemme de faire un r&#233;sum&#233; super d&#233;taill&#233; donc :











 

Et : 
Agalloch - Ashes Against the Grain
(folk/doom)






Le dernier agalloch, j'avais ador&#233; avec The Mantle et Pale Folklore, jvais voir ce que &#231;a donne 


Ah voui, puis aussi :

Arcturus - La masquerade infernale
(Avant gardiste)






Du black (m&#234;me si je vois pas beacoup de ressemblences, mais bon il parait) tr&#232;s lyrique et th&#234;&#224;tral (beaucoup de r&#233;f&#233;rences au th&#233;atre de la renaissance), beaucoup de clavier, tr&#232;s style op&#233;ra, le chant est principalement assez th&#234;&#224;tral aussi, quelque fois des cordes, Hellhammer qui drums diff&#233;rement de ce qu'on peut voir dans mayhem, assez sombre et tr&#232;s original, en dehors de tout ce qui se fait, j'adore


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2007)

l'écrieur a dit:


> J'écoute le sampler de tsugi n°2.
> Et ça fait du bien.
> 
> 
> Tsugi, c'est le mag créé par l'ex-équipe de Trax, avant leur rachat par Teknikart. Et c'est encore mieux qu'avant.



Daft Punk, Justice, la techno vire écolo  ... et en plus c'est mieux qu'avant :rateau:


----------



## Chang (17 Novembre 2007)

Justice ? Techno ?? ...  ... 

Euh sinon pour pas flooder, je me refais les derniers EPs achetes de chez Soul Jazz, Gigolo, Get Physical, Kompakt et meme un bon vieux Tresor qui decrasse ... 

Faut bien ca pour bosser un samedi ...  ...


----------



## teo (17 Novembre 2007)

_Je serai incapable de donner un titre ou de chantonner un titre de Justice, ça me fait le même effet que Sigur Ros, totale amnésie. Ca ne fait que passer et je dors. Pas ma came, quoi._

Après avoir vu *Control* de Corbjin lundi dernier (sacré baffe, à pas mal de niveaux ), une enfilade *Closer*, *Substance 1977-1980*, *Unknown Pleasure*, *Form and Substance - The Dark Side* de Joy Division.

Si le film passe encore près de chez vous, foncez ! Et désolé pour les helvètes où le film n'est pas distribué (je sais qu'au _Spoutnik_ de l'_Usine_ de Genève, ils se sont cassés les dents sur le prix exhorbitant demandé pour une copie) car c'est vraiment un film à voir en salle. Les musiques, les images. Des frissons à chaque étape du parcours.


----------



## ScubaARM (17 Novembre 2007)

çà calme, OTEP - T.R.I.C.
Elle me fait vraiment peur cette nana.




​


----------



## teo (18 Novembre 2007)

Une pop électronique tranquille, fun et mélancolique, un grain de voix qui passe bien, très anglais, c'est *Orange Anubis*, un anglais rencontré sur Last.fm grâce à Freelancer/Boyscout. Allez jeter un il à sa page et télécharger ses 6 morceaux gratuits, dont l'EP _I'm not your boyfriend_. La qualité ,est pas forcément excellente, c'est home made et il travaille pour améliorer tout ça. 
Je me came chaque semaine avec depuis bientôt 2 mois et ça tient la route


----------



## CouleurSud (18 Novembre 2007)

fedo a dit:


> pas mal du tout le dernier _Monster Magnet_
> 
> 
> 
> ...





KARL40 a dit:


> C'est exactement ce que je me dis, l&#224;, en l'&#233;coutant .....
> 
> Pas le meilleur certainement mais apr&#232;s ce qu'a v&#233;cu le groupe (od du chanteur, Dave Wyndorf) c'est plut&#244;t une bonne nouvelle ...



Effectivement. Entre autres, le titre qui donne son nom &#224; l'album Personnellement, je les pr&#233;f&#232;re en ce moment &#224; QOTSA. Plus original, moins r&#233;p&#233;titif. Quand j'&#233;coute QOTSA, j'ai toujours un peu l'impression d'entendre les grands Blue Cheer.

Sinon, le dernier Warlocks, _Heavy Deavy Skull..._






Toujours aussi noisy et sombre. Mais un univers m&#233;lodique bien &#224; eux


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2007)

teo a dit:


> _Je serai incapable de donner un titre ou de chantonner un titre de Justice, ça me fait le même effet que Sigur Ros, totale amnésie. Ca ne fait que passer et je dors. Pas ma came, quoi._



il faut être sacrèment fort pour fredonner en _vonlenska _ tandis que des paroles à la "around the world" pendant 4 minutes c'est plus facile  



teo a dit:


> Après avoir vu *Control* de Corbjin lundi dernier (sacré baffe, à pas mal de niveaux ), une enfilade *Closer*, *Substance 1977-1980*, *Unknown Pleasure*, *Form and Substance - The Dark Side* de Joy Division.
> 
> Si le film passe encore près de chez vous, foncez ! Et désolé pour les helvètes où le film n'est pas distribué (je sais qu'au _Spoutnik_ de l'_Usine_ de Genève, ils se sont cassés les dents sur le prix exhorbitant demandé pour une copie) car c'est vraiment un film à voir en salle. Les musiques, les images. Des frissons à chaque étape du parcours.



toujours pas vu


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2007)

Gylling Street de Songs of Green Pheasant

La folk parsem&#233;e de pop et de post-rock (&#224; la Sigur Ros) d'un trentenaire qui peut rappeller les grands solitaires que sont Mark Hollis et Mark Kozelek ou l'univers de 4AD (pe, Cocteau Twins)


----------



## alèm (18 Novembre 2007)

_c'est Bien Arte, je sais désormais qu'une des chansons que j'avais "bien" aimé sur un vieux disque (Your Arsenal) de Morrissey (1992) a son introduction pompée sur une chanson d'Etienne Daho

Bleu comme toi
[YOUTUBE]yszPm_rcRZs[/YOUTUBE]

National Front Disco
[YOUTUBE]QFSt_7xmxag[/YOUTUBE]

ça me rappelle une sérieuse analogie sur le riff d'Axel Bauer  d' "éteins la lumière" avec un de ceux de "Don't fear the Reaper" du Blue Oyster Cult sur un disque Live que mon grand-frère avait 

d'après Daho, c'est son ingé son qui aurait amené l'intro à Morrissey 
_


----------



## IceandFire (18 Novembre 2007)

Non !  en fait c'est Alan Whyte, guitariste de Morrissey (et d'autres) qui &#224; refil&#233; son riff &#224; Daho  Daho l'appelais d'ailleurs "mon petit Rocker"...:love: voilou !


----------



## Schillier21 (18 Novembre 2007)

Sublime arrangement de Verdi
Dies Irae

&#231;a vous remue les trippes comme pas possible, surtout si c'est &#233;cout&#233; comme il se doit (c'est-&#224;-dire tr&#232;s fort)
alternance entre pratiquement aucun son et tout l'orchestre qui joue plein tube, surtout les cuivres

fantastique

La meilleure version du Dies Irae &#224; mon humble avis

Bon dimanche &#224; tous et bonne &#233;coute


----------



## alèm (18 Novembre 2007)

_il lui a fil&#233; 4 ans avant alors ! 

encore un qui bouffe &#224; tous les rateliers (de guitare) !! 
_


----------



## IceandFire (18 Novembre 2007)

Musicien c'est pas un m&#233;tier facile...(comme photographe ! ) faut bien crouter


----------



## Cricri (18 Novembre 2007)

What spreads faster...music or news?

Music --> http://www.3121.com/jam/


Lyrics

Aaah yeeah!
Drop it now!
Don't stop it now!
(chuckle)
Go on GET it now!

Here he comes again,
He's gonna try 2 ruin my day.
Never had a reason 2 dog me out!
They'll never make him do what they say!

9 times out of 10, uh,
Ask him if he did, he say, "No!"
"I'd never b a turncoat! Never b the 1 2 sell ur name @ the grocery
store!"
U come around funny stuff going down
Ask him how it happened
Yo, he don't know!

But, I don't care what people may say!
I ain't go'n let it ruin it my day!
The best reme-die
4 a basket full of lies
Is PFUnk!
Heh!

Aint nothing like pfunky music!
Stompin' on my day! Oh ah ah yeah
Gotta gimme me some of dat music!

Uh oh!
Here she comes again
She gotta tell the story her way
Whatchu call a girl that's doing something she don't want
& take ur money, when the crime don't pay?
Every now & then
I hear a little "Sumthin' Sumthin'" that they said
Mmh!
1 man's justice is another man's fears
Don't u wish that u could sleep in my bed?

The only reason u say my name
Is 2 get ur 15 secs of fame!
Nobody's even sure what u do!

But I don't care what people may say!
I ain't go'n let it ruin my day!
The best reme-die,
4 a basket full of lies
Is PFUnk!

Aah aah aah,
There's nothing like pfunky music!
Let the music play!
Woo-hoo! I'm crazy 4 Coco Rock! Uh!
Well, it might not b the Grand Progression,
But it sho is funky!
Hmph! Right on!
Woo!
Pfunky music!
Haa-ah,
Woo!
Pfunky music!
Woo!
Like that keyboard
Pfunky music!
The greasier the keys
Woo!
The easier the breeze
Pfunky music!
Right on, he, he,
[(chuckle), guitar man] aint nothing like funky music [u want some,
baby? yeah] ,
When i wanna get happy, [u can do more than that man, come on, come
on],
Want 2 give u some of this music, [ha ha, now, now we talking, now we
talking]
Uh!
Oooh ooh yeah!
How you gonna cap & b gone?
I h8 2 let u know, but its on!
U might not like the taste,
But, I'm still go'n stick ur face in this pfunk! (stick ur face in it)

Gossip again?
Ho hum.
Listen 2, my drum.

*&@(+
Nothin like pfunky music

Digital music disappears in the daytime (at first I thought this was "This is ur man, Mr P, with a statement" talk about Feudian slip)

*&@(+
Nothin like pfunky music

Verry scurred.
Yo face.
Listen 2, my bass

Time will tell.
We r.
Listen 2, my guitar.

Uh

We don't care what people may say!
We ain't gonna let it ruin our day!
The best remedy
4 a big fat "PUNK"
Is...
PFUnk!

Aint nothing like pfunky music!
Turn the music up!

R u talking 2 me?
Alright, somebody call 911!
Heh, Y'all trippin!
(Woo, Pfunky Music)
Look here, weavealicious ,
Cum'ere, cum'ere lemme talk 2 u
(Woo, Funky Music)
"U & ur boyfriend",
Tell u something, right now!
(Woo, Pfunky Music)
U run up on me again with words or otherwise...
I'm gonna knock both u punks out
(Woo, Pfunky Music)
Wh, where u goin?
Where da ambulance!?...

(Woo, Pfunky Music)

(sounds of an ass kicking)

(Woo, Pfunky Music)
(Woo, Pfnky Music)
(giggle) Right on!

(Woo, Pfunky Music)

Pfunky music
Pfunky music
Pfunky music

Whoooaaaa that pfunky music aah-oowww
HUH!! Now that's pfunky (Go Shelby J!)

Heh, heh,
There U have it, world,
"that is passing away"
We don't care where U go,
But, U gotta get out of here!
Okaay? (giggle)
Cancer, chronic fatigue, ugly or just plain po.
I love all yall
Don't U ever mess with me no mo!
Ho! What time is it?
Ah-ight den!
That's it y'all!
I'm out like the "Wolves" in the 1st,
Awwh, but, we go'n get it 2gether though.
Pookie, the limo warm?
Alright, cool.
Peace yall. Hmm. Stay pfunky.
(Giggle)
Right on. Right on.


----------



## ficelle (18 Novembre 2007)

et un petit tour par le gestionnaire d'activité de safari pour ouvrir le mp3


----------



## Cricri (19 Novembre 2007)

Ca je l'avais fait, mais je ne veux pas prendre trop de risque sur ce forum.


----------



## Bassman (19 Novembre 2007)

c'trop l'éclate ici :sleep: :sleep:


----------



## tirhum (19 Novembre 2007)

Poil au.....


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2007)

:sleep:


----------



## Cricri (19 Novembre 2007)

Etonnant qu'un jour ces forums aient bâtis leur popularité sur la capacité de poster sans rien avoir à dire de leurs membres.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2007)

Si je ne dis rien, c'est parce que la décence et la charte ne m'autorisent pas à dire ce que je pense&#8230;

Aurélie : bientôt. Rassure toi.


----------



## pascalformac (19 Novembre 2007)

A propos
c'est le même qui  a recemment  lancé une batterie d'avocats pour attaquer les sites de ses propres fans en vue de les faire fermer
(site  hébergeant des morceaux...ou pas !)

Il a déjà , par le passé, eu des relations tumultueuses avec maisons de disques etc

Mais là ca monte d'un cran , c'est dirigé vers  son propre public
Si ca interesse 
coalition de sites de fans qui se réunissent pour réagr
là
http://princefansunited.com


----------



## Ed_the_Head (19 Novembre 2007)

BackCat a dit:


> :sleep:


Pas mieux.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Pas mieux.





Cricri a dit:


> Etonnant qu'un jour ces forums aient bâtis leur popularité sur la capacité de poster sans rien avoir à dire de leurs membres.



Merci de suivre un peu, Ed tu contribues à la popularité honteuse de ces forums, j'imagine que tu t'en rends compte !


----------



## Bassman (19 Novembre 2007)

Ed, c'est vraiment la honte des forums.

Avec Bobby.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (19 Novembre 2007)

BackCat a dit:


> Merci de suivre un peu, Ed&#8230; tu contribues à la popularité honteuse de ces forums, j'imagine que tu t'en rends compte !


 Tu sais bien que je ne suis jamais rien et que je me fous complètement d'autrui. 

Comme tout le monde, j'arrive, je poste un truc insignifiant sans même prendre le temps de lire les contributions des autres et je me dis que, peut-être, on me boulera pour ça (vert, quand c'est rouge je dors pas de la nuit). 

Mon objectif? Accumuler un maximum de points disco. La boule à facette, c'est la forme moderne de la chrématistique aristotélicienne. Et pour être certain de maximiser mes chances d'écraser les autres, enfin uniquement ceux qui ont moins de points que moi, je boule rouge l'auteur du sujet. 

Tiens, je vais allez poster une photo floue dans port-folio. Je vais ramasser un max vu que tout le monde a un goût de chiottes. 



Bien sûr, pas de smiley "  ". Je suis tout à fait sérieux.


----------



## JPTK (19 Novembre 2007)

*PUTAIN MAIS IL Y A UN NOUVEAU KATERINE DEPUIS JUILLET 2007 ET PERSONNE ME L'A DIT ???*


----------



## Ed_the_Head (19 Novembre 2007)

Avez-vous besoin d'une preuve supplémentaire? 

Grâce aux deux messages précédents, j'ai doublé tirhum dans le classement disco. 

Je jubile, ça va de soi. 


J'espère bien doubler Global avec celui-ci.


----------



## la(n)guille (19 Novembre 2007)

l'écrieur a dit:


> J'écoute le sampler de tsugi n°2.
> Et ça fait du bien.
> 
> 
> ...



et je plussoie, c'est bon, très bon, très très bon... but what about some gin?


----------



## tirhum (19 Novembre 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> (...)
> Grâce aux deux messages précédents, j'ai doublé tirhum dans le classement disco.
> 
> (...)


Ça y'est mes insomnies vont me reprendre....


----------



## l'écrieur (19 Novembre 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Tu sais bien que je ne suis jamais rien et que je me fous complètement d'autrui.
> 
> Comme tout le monde, j'arrive, je poste un truc insignifiant sans même prendre le temps de lire les contributions des autres et je me dis que, peut-être, on me boulera pour ça (vert, quand c'est rouge je dors pas de la nuit).
> 
> ...




J'aime.
Ta stratégie est nulle, mais j'aime bien le fond du propos.
Perso j'ai fait l'inverse. Pas de portfolio, ça boule trop. Uniquement du bar, ça boule à moitié. Pas de contenus perso larmoyants ou fulgurants, ça créé des admirateurs. Et un fil à moi, que personne boule, vu que j'y cause que des paroles des autres.
Comme ça, nickel, pas emmerdé.
Et personne pour me bouler juste pour avoir un coup de boule en retour. Trop faible. Quand je tapais à 15, j'étais courtisé.

Sinon, là, j'écoute Sole Fusion. C'est pas tout bien.


----------



## bobbynountchak (19 Novembre 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Avez-vous besoin d'une preuve supplémentaire?
> 
> Grâce aux deux messages précédents, j'ai doublé tirhum dans le classement disco.
> 
> ...


Quand je pense que moi, ça fait des mois que j'essaye de griller Yvos.
Ya pas de justice.


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Novembre 2007)

:love: :love:


----------



## IceandFire (19 Novembre 2007)

Desire lines de Lush...:love:...ça plane pour moi...


----------



## macarel (19 Novembre 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> :love: :love:



 euh, kezako?


----------



## IceandFire (19 Novembre 2007)

Ben c'est Gold les mecs de toulouse  capitaine abandonné tout ça


----------



## spud34 (19 Novembre 2007)

Pixies at the BBC


----------



## macarel (19 Novembre 2007)

IceandFire a dit:


> Ben c'est Gold les mecs de toulouse  capitaine abandonné tout ça



bouhdu Je n'avais pas cherché par là


----------



## IceandFire (19 Novembre 2007)

c'est "Prince" !!!!   hahahaha j'te kiffe Macarel  hahahaha    ohé ohé capittaaiinnee...


----------



## macarel (19 Novembre 2007)

IceandFire a dit:


> c'est "Prince" !!!!   hahahaha j'te kiffe Macarel  hahahaha    ohé ohé capittaaiinnee...



p****n, peux pas te bouler (rouge hein) "on" me dit:hein:  
Ceci dit, Goldman en étant musicien n'est pas mal malgr é Celine Dion


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Novembre 2007)

macarel a dit:


> euh, kezako?



Prince en 95, à l'époque où il était en conflit avec sa maison de disque et n'avait donc plus le droit de s'appeler Prince...


----------



## JPTK (19 Novembre 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


>



Ah ouai j'ai appris à lire entre temps et j'ai vu que c'était pas un album de Katerine :rateau:


----------



## Schillier21 (19 Novembre 2007)

Ces temps
Rage Against The Machine

Rien à dire sinon qu'ils assurent un max et qu'ils font pas de la daube







sinon la vid de leur duo avec Cypress Hill (ils assurent aussi un max ceux-là!!!)

[youtube]9cfL7cPvIlA[/youtube]

How I could just kill a man


----------



## macarel (19 Novembre 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Prince en 95, à l'époque où il était en conflit avec sa maison de disque et n'avait donc plus le droit de s'appeler Prince...



Ah bon, je ne l'ai jamais trop suivi, très bon musicien, très bon funk (des fois) mais il me déplaît, ne me demande pas pourquoi, c'est une antipathie inexiplicable (je ne le connais pas évidemment):rose: :rose:


----------



## CouleurSud (19 Novembre 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> :love: :love:



Y avait dèjà Margerin sur le coup

En fait, non, je me plante, c'était Image, "Villes de lumières" *

C'est tout un art de ressortir de la daube 

J'apprends

*Cela dit, je crois que c'était les mêmes


----------



## naas (19 Novembre 2007)

le même qui aujourd'hui d'attaque a piratebay


----------



## Dark-Tintin (19 Novembre 2007)

Ed t'es une folle c'est hors charte ?


----------



## la(n)guille (19 Novembre 2007)

macarel a dit:


> Ah bon, je ne l'ai jamais trop suivi, très bon musicien, très bon funk (des fois) mais il me déplaît, ne me demande pas pourquoi, c'est une antipathie inexiplicable (je ne le connais pas évidemment):rose: :rose:



Un peu pareil pour moi, mis à part que je sais que je n'aime pas les sons issus de la soul ou du funk... à part quelques grands d'après moi, mais c'est très personnel (stanley clarke par exemple).
Mais ce qui m'amuse c'est d'entendre des chansons d'Aparrat, manifestement très inspirée de Prince, mais bien meilleures d'après moi, parce que sans les dérapages liés à sa culture de musique black américaine...

mais bon, chacun son truc... là du coup c'est plutot  :








et c'est plus rude...:love: :love: :love:  on sent beaucoup moins les influences soul et funk, ça n'en est que meilleur...    bien que je sois au bureau et que ça me bride un brin du point de vue des décibels idoines à l'écoute de ce genre de trucs...   

bref, pour ceux qui n'y sont toujours pas passé, allez-y, foncez, c'est de la balle!   :love:


----------



## yvos (19 Novembre 2007)

c'esst quoi ce groupe, dis, j'connais pas


----------



## alèm (19 Novembre 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> *PUTAIN MAIS IL Y A UN NOUVEAU KATERINE DEPUIS JUILLET 2007 ET PERSONNE ME L'A DIT ???*



_Ils sont marrants les gens&#8230; 

euh bin, ça serait un album de Katerine, ça serait chiant, un mec qui se balade le dimanche matin avec un bouquet de fleurs sur les bords de l'Erdre en sifflotant dans sa chemise à jabots, ça serait chiant ! 
mais non, là, ya aussi la voix chaude mais souvent trop distante de la Carlotti*, quoique là elle s'éclate plus que sur son propre disque, je l'ai vue sur scène avec  Imbécile (merci le Gognol !  )
la voix joliment tristoune de la LNA, la voix doucereuse du Belin.

et surtout il ya JP Nataf, lui, il m'épate de plus en plus. Sur ce disque, il est extraordinaire ! :love:

Enfin je dis que Katerine est chiant mais chauvinisme nantais oblige, il l'est beaucoup moins quand ses potes des Little French Ratboys sont à ses côtés !

sinon, moi aussi, j'entends causer de Prince tous les jours et j'ai quelques sympathies pour le nain ! _ 

_*quoique c'est où elle veut quand elle veut ! :love:

_


yvos a dit:


> c'esst quoi ce groupe, dis, j'connais pas



_des vieux cons de cinquantenaires de NYC qui sont allés s'installer dans une baraque en bois dans le New-Jersey&#8230; _


----------



## bompi (19 Novembre 2007)

Après les symphonies 4 et 5 de Gustav Mahler [sous la direction d'Eliahu Inbal en l'occurrence], dont j'avais oublié à quel point elles sont un enchantement [mais moins belles que la 9e et le bout de 10e], un zeste de Philip Glass (des oeuvres pour piano, entre autres les "Metamorphosis"), puis Mouse on Mars ("Vulvaland").Enfin, c'est maintenant :


			
				Le gai pinson d'outre-rhin a dit:
			
		

> Wir fahr'n fahr'n fahr'n auf der Autobahn
> 
> Vor uns liegt ein weites Tal
> Die Sonne scheint mit Glitzerstrahl
> ...



Trente-trois ans plus tard, j'aime toujours autant. Incurable.


----------



## spud34 (20 Novembre 2007)

Schillier21 a dit:


> Ces temps
> Rage Against The Machine
> 
> Rien à dire sinon qu'ils assurent un max et qu'ils font pas de la daube



Avec un argumentaire aussi efficace, pas de doute que tu pourrais être un chroniqueur hors pair


----------



## Anonyme (20 Novembre 2007)

spud34 a dit:


> Pixies at the BBC





spud34 a dit:


> Avec un argumentaire aussi efficace, pas de doute que tu pourrais être un chroniqueur hors pair



  

Camembert et livarot : même combat !


----------



## teo (20 Novembre 2007)

On parle musique ici ?  

On parle du loup ? Si vous ne connaissez pas Prince et que vous aimiez le son soul/funk/dance/synthé/disco qu'on pouvait entendre fin 70- début 80 (et le c*l), écoutez Controversy. Des chansons qui suintent le sexe aux chansons politiquement engagées (il est discret Prince, mais chacun de ses textes politiques font mouche), cet album est un bijou, un de ceux que que je préfère et que je re écoute régulièrement sans me lasser depuis 1985. Je pense à Kraftwerk, Marvin Gaye, James Brown...

C'est ce que j'ai toujours aimé chez lui: ses albums sont une ode au sexe assumé avec force synthé, batteries et guitares torturées (la transition incroyable _Private Joy_/_Ronnie talk 2 Russia_) sans oublier de parler des problèmes de société (peine de mort, armes à feu, religion), le tout donnant irrésistiblement envie de danser.

Et essayez de trouver le _Rare Purple Mix_ de _Controversy_, je connais pas trop bien ses origines (pas princière en tout cas) mais il ajoute à la version originale une texture club incroyable.


----------



## Schillier21 (20 Novembre 2007)

spud34 a dit:


> Avec un argumentaire aussi efficace, pas de doute que tu pourrais être un chroniqueur hors pair



Des fois, il vaut mieux dire l'essentiel que de faire des discours qui se trainent en longueur.
Mais en même temps pourquoi faire simple simple quand on peut faire compliqué??

J'espère que la suite va combler tes attentes.

Rage Against The Machine est un groupe américain fondé en 1990, dissout en 2000, et qui vient de se refonder, début 2007.
Les textes sont engagés contre le racisme, la mondialisation et le capitalisme.
Tendances politiques d'extrême gauche (il suffit de regarder les pochettes d'albums).

Zack de la Rochat est le chanteur et compose les textes.
Tom Morello est le guitariste mais surtout un fou d'effets à la guitare
Tom Commerford est le bassiste.
Brad Wilk le batteur.

Sinon je redis qu'ils assurent un max et que de les écouter est un vrai plaisir.


----------



## IceandFire (20 Novembre 2007)

Les Négresse Vertes : Famille nombreuse...:love: Fab ?


----------



## fedo (20 Novembre 2007)

> Rage Against The Machine est un groupe américain fondé en 1990, dissout en 2000, et qui vient de se refonder, début 2007.
> Les textes sont engagés contre le racisme, la mondialisation et le capitalisme.
> Tendances politiques d'extrême gauche (il suffit de regarder les pochettes d'albums).



mort de rire le marketing politique guevarriste de RATM.
ils sont signés chez Sony qui est la 2ème pire multinationale du disque.

j'aime assez ce qu'ils font musicalement mais les textes, je me marre.


----------



## IceandFire (20 Novembre 2007)

c'est le cas de beaucoup d'artistes  Noir Désirs par exemple...signé chez universal mais qui dit que c'est pas bien aux victoires de la musique...enfin bref...


----------



## fedo (20 Novembre 2007)

IceandFire a dit:


> c'est le cas de beaucoup d'artistes  Noir Désirs par exemple...signé chez universal mais qui dit que c'est pas bien aux victoires de la musique...enfin bref...



dans le cas de Noir Désir, le pire c'est l'année où ils devaient jouer au festival de Dour en Belgique et au Francofolie de Spa, toujours en Belgique.

ils ont voulu annuler Dour, alors qu'ils étaient têtes d'affiche, dont le cachet était moindre...
il a fallu une pétition des festivaliers et du directeur du festival + que les médias belges s'en emparent pour qu'ils daignent venir jouer.

arrivés sur scène, ils ont tenu un speech en disant qu'ils ne videndraient plus jouer à Dour se faisant passer pour des victimes.

dans le genre signé chez des majors, je préfère Nine Inch Nails, en conflit avec Universal sur tout, ayant un coup d'avance en marketing viral sur leur maison de disque qu'ils vont quitter pour vendre directement leur musique.

qui sait un jour peut-être on dira que Nine Inch Nails a planté le dernier clou du business du majors companies. ironie du sort, le rock a engendré le business de la musique, c'est peut-être lui qui y mettra fin.

Sinon j'écoute pas mal la bande son du film _I'm not there_, sur Bob Dylan avec des reprises de Dylan. trucs sympas par _Mark Lanegan_, _Sonic Youth_, _Cat Power_...


----------



## Schillier21 (20 Novembre 2007)

fedo a dit:


> mort de rire le marketing politique guevarriste de RATM.
> ils sont signés chez Sony qui est la 2ème pire multinationale du disque.
> 
> j'aime assez ce qu'ils font musicalement mais les textes, je me marre.



mais en même temps on est obligé d'être à l'intérieur du système, et même plus élevé dans la hiérarchie (nul n'est prophète en son pays) que les gens qu'ils veulent influencer.
Mais c'est vrai que signer chez Sony n'est pas la meilleure chose pour des communistes^^^


----------



## KARL40 (20 Novembre 2007)

Sauf que Noir Désir a signé (par l'intermédiaire de Théo HAKOLA (Orchestre Rouge, Passion Fodder ...)) chez Barclay ... Qui par le jeu des acquisitions/fusions s'est retrouvé chez Universal ensuite.

Concernant DOUR, je ne serais pas aussi catégorique que Fedo.
Je me souviens à l'époque de cette rumeur concernant le cachet et le groupe qui disait juste vouloir "zapper" quelques dates de festivals pour un peu de repos pendant une longue tournée. Et trouver une solution pour se rendre à DOUR l'année suivante.

Peu de gens connaissent la véritable raison .... 

Désolé pour cet apparté :rose:


----------



## naas (20 Novembre 2007)

Orchestre rouge, un véritable ovni :style:


----------



## IceandFire (20 Novembre 2007)

Karl, toute vérité est bonne à dire !


----------



## macinside (20 Novembre 2007)

et une petite compil éclectique pour la soirée :







ça va des supremes dindes a mass hysteria :love:


----------



## fedo (21 Novembre 2007)

KARL40 a dit:


> Sauf que Noir Désir a signé (par l'intermédiaire de Théo HAKOLA (Orchestre Rouge, Passion Fodder ...)) chez Barclay ... Qui par le jeu des acquisitions/fusions s'est retrouvé chez Universal ensuite.
> 
> Concernant DOUR, je ne serais pas aussi catégorique que Fedo.
> Je me souviens à l'époque de cette rumeur concernant le cachet et le groupe qui disait juste vouloir "zapper" quelques dates de festivals pour un peu de repos pendant une longue tournée. Et trouver une solution pour se rendre à DOUR l'année suivante.
> ...



je te jure Karl, Noir Désir à Dour c'est vraiment un épisode à oublier d'ugence pour le groupe. Peu importe le cachet, le fait qu'ils annulent Dour plutôt que les Franco et leur public plus large et plus aisé (et légèrement moins rock...) c'est très mal passé à l'époque.

Pourtant à Dour ils en voient passer des groupes connus _Iggy Pop,  __Anthrax, __Art Brut, Suicidental Tendencies, Tarmac,  Young Gods, Arno, Alec Empire, __BRMC,  The National, Tool, NTM, Rollins Band, Blonde Red Head, Ministry, __Wu Tan Clan, Slayer, Frank Black, Placebo, Public Enemy, Johnny Haliday*, Archive, Arab Strap,  Bérurier Noir, Diam's, Pleymo, __JSBX, __Motorhead, Mike Patton_ et ses divers projets..., jamais de problèmes. y a même eu _QOSTA_ en 99 je crois.***

le seul problème a signaler également, c'est les petites tapettes périmées de Kyo...

***: _vous avez le droit de rayer les mentions inutiles
*: oui c'est arrivé 
_


----------



## Anonyme (21 Novembre 2007)

fedo a dit:


> le seul problème a signaler également, c'est les petites tapettes périmées de Kyo...



Pour que ce soit périmé, il faut que ce soit comestible avant.


----------



## tirhum (21 Novembre 2007)

Peu porté sur le Folk, limite aversion pour ce genre musical...
J'écoute pourtant cet album...






Comment dire...
Musique acoustique dans pratiquement sa plus simple expression (une guitare ou un banjo seulement)...
La musique et les arrangements qui accompagnent _sa voix_ sont simples, voire simplistes...
Une voix...
C'est simple j'écoute ce disque en boucle  pour l'instant; voix douce, voix cristalline, voix dure, voix austère, voix limite éraillée au gré des titres, voix changeante en permanence...
Je suis un peu hypnotisé... :love:
Je verrais si ça dure...


Alela Diane _The pirate's gospel_


----------



## Chang (21 Novembre 2007)

KARL40 a dit:


> Peu de gens connaissent la véritable raison ....




Voila ... merci ... on est pas au fait de toutes les informations necessaires pour juger ces groupes, qui de Noir Desir, qui de RATM ... 

Dire que RATM fait du marketing Guevarra ca me fait bien marrer aussi ... on a rarement vu un groupe de rock engage a ce point ... 

Pour ce qui est de l'autoprod plutot que d'etre chez Sony, il faut avouer que ca n'est pas tres repandu dans le milieu du rock et que signer chez une major est aussi une facon d'atteindre plus de monde quand on a quelquechose a dire.

_En musique electronique, les labels independants sont apparus il y a plus de dix ans, mais les volumes de ventes sont bien plus discrets pour une scene qui a commence a prendre de l'essor que tres recemment. Ce courant musical a toujours ete en avance sur le business musical de toute facon, il n'y qu'a voir les net-labels, les mp3s en auto-prod payants sur le net ou les sites de ventes de mp3s en ligne qui sont apparus il y a qq annees et qui ne concernaient que la musique electronique._


----------



## JPTK (21 Novembre 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Peu porté sur le Folk, limite aversion pour ce genre musical...
> J'écoute pourtant cet album...



Moi j'aime bien ce genre, mais là j'ai pas réussi à écouter encore, mais bon c'était toujours entre 2 portes et ça me gonflait, je réessayerai + tard.


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Novembre 2007)

fedo a dit:


> dans le genre signé chez des majors, je préfère Nine Inch Nails, en conflit avec Universal sur tout, ayant un coup d'avance en marketing viral sur leur maison de disque qu'ils vont quitter pour vendre directement leur musique.
> 
> qui sait un jour peut-être on dira que Nine Inch Nails a planté le dernier clou du business du majors companies. ironie du sort, le rock a engendré le business de la musique, c'est peut-être lui qui y mettra fin.
> .



Prince l'a fait pendant des années. RadioHead, vient de le faire. C'est pas parce que c'est NIN que c'est super novateur ni plus révolutionnaire...


----------



## naas (21 Novembre 2007)

NIN met a disposition des chansons avec chaque piste separée pour que tu fasses joujou avec garageband


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Novembre 2007)

naas a dit:


> NIN met a disposition des chansons avec chaque piste separée pour que tu fasses joujou avec garageband



Bowie l'a fait il y a 7 ou 8 ans... Il fournissait les pistes sur un CD Rom avec un émulatuer de table de mixage...


----------



## JPTK (21 Novembre 2007)

Mozart l'avait fait bien avant


----------



## richard-deux (21 Novembre 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Bowie l'a fait il y a 7 ou 8 ans... Il fournissait les pistes sur un CD Rom avec un émulatuer de table de mixage...



C'était en *1993* avec le CD Rom: "Jump They Say" (Black Tie White Noise) et exclusivement sur Mac.


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Novembre 2007)

richarddeux a dit:


> C'était en *1993* avec le CD Rom: "Jump They Say" (Black Tie White Noise) et exclusivement sur Mac.



Voila. J'étais en train de le chercher dans mes CD...
1993...


----------



## teo (21 Novembre 2007)

Pitin, ce cd je l'avais prêté à un c*nnard et il me l'a jamais rendu   

C'était avec l'album *Black Tie White Noise*. 
Bon c'était pas non plus de la super came si je souviens bien, format propriétaire il me semble. Question d'époque aussi.


----------



## naas (21 Novembre 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Bowie l'a fait il y a 7 ou 8 ans... Il fournissait les pistes sur un CD Rom avec un émulatuer de table de mixage...



Et c'etait compatible mac ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Novembre 2007)

naas a dit:


> Et c'etait compatible mac ?



Oui. Que mac, même si je me souviens bien.


----------



## naas (21 Novembre 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Oui. Que mac, même si je me souviens bien.



nanh impossible, je dois avoir raison :rateau:


----------



## Mike_p687 (21 Novembre 2007)

Moi j'écoute énormément AC/DC c'est incontestablement mon groupe préféré !!!! :love: 

Ce merveilleux mélange de Blues et de Hard Rock (parfois bien Hard mais on garde les origines Blues )

C'est vraiment un groupe génial 

Sinon à part eux j'écoute d'autres groupes de Hard Rock comme Aerosmith ou d'autres moins connus ou alors ce sont des exceptions

C'est la musique que j'écoute le plus


----------



## Schillier21 (21 Novembre 2007)

Question pour toutes et tous:

Je cherche un chanson où les paroles (elles seules m'importent) parlent d'une femme, et plus précisément de son image, de la perception de cette femme, de ses sentiments.

Un beau texte sur la femme, en positif ou en négatif. Et si possible en la comparant à la société.

Merci d'avance à tous pour vos réponses.


----------



## JPTK (21 Novembre 2007)

Schillier21 a dit:


> Question pour toutes et tous:
> 
> Je cherche un chanson où les paroles (elles seules m'importent) parlent d'une femme, et plus précisément de son image, de la perception de cette femme, de ses sentiments.
> 
> ...





Moi je pense tout de suite à "Etres Humains" de Katerine, mais c'est juste parce que je suis en train d'écouter l'album, c'est un bon choix je pense, une chanson que j'aime bcp, certes un peu atypique, que certains ne comprendront pas, mais moi j'adore, profondément humain.


----------



## naas (21 Novembre 2007)

Schillier21 a dit:


> Question pour toutes et tous:
> 
> Je cherche un chanson où les paroles (elles seules m'importent) parlent d'une femme, et plus précisément de son image, de la perception de cette femme, de ses sentiments.
> 
> ...



toutes les chansons d'edith piaf mais c'est pas forcément joyeux  
camille la jeune fille aux cheveux blancs
carla bruni l'excessive
dead can dance de profondis, parce que c'est hors sujet mais magnifique
golgrapp satin chic
gossip jealous girl
iam une femme seule
lhasa de sela soon this place will be too small 
louis attaque plusieurs chansons sur l'album eponyme
M la fleur
mark lanegan band wedding dress
morrissey angel, angel, down we go together
natasha atlas mon amie la rose
les nonnes troppo notre soeur
olivia ruiz, therapie de groupe, la femme chocolat, ...
suede She
superbus (au choix)
B52's planet claire
SOM marian
le tigre TOUS !!!!
vincent delerm charlotte carrington

et enfin :zazie je suis un homme


----------



## samoussa (21 Novembre 2007)

classic quoi...


----------



## ScubaARM (22 Novembre 2007)

Si si, elle a quelque chose d'effrayant (hormi la musique qui cela dit pour un métalo tient la route).
[youtube]w4kdO24qgH0[/youtube]​


----------



## naas (22 Novembre 2007)

Scuba, scuba, scuba, tssss là quand même c'est fini l'heure des blagues hummm


----------



## JPTK (22 Novembre 2007)

tirhum a dit:


>



Ouai bah bof quand même, je me suis forcé à l'écouter à nouveau ce soir et c'est bien chiant, la guitare surtout, c'est d'un bateau ces accords et cette écriture...


----------



## tirhum (22 Novembre 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Ouai bah bof quand même, je me suis forcé à l'écouter à nouveau ce soir et c'est bien chiant, la guitare surtout, c'est d'un bateau ces accords et cette écriture...


Les goûts et les couleurs....


----------



## macarel (22 Novembre 2007)

Schillier21 a dit:


> Question pour toutes et tous:
> 
> Je cherche un chanson où les paroles (elles seules m'importent) parlent d'une femme, et plus précisément de son image, de la perception de cette femme, de ses sentiments.
> 
> ...



Nina Hagen "unbeschreiblich weiblich"?:love:


----------



## CouleurSud (22 Novembre 2007)

Schillier21 a dit:


> Question pour toutes et tous:
> 
> Je cherche un chanson où les paroles (elles seules m'importent) parlent d'une femme, et plus précisément de son image, de la perception de cette femme, de ses sentiments.
> 
> ...



Jackie Quartz. _Mise Au Point_


----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2007)

Deuxième album en 20 ans d'existence, c'est le second album de Bark Psychosis 







C'est lors de la sortie en 1994 de leur premier album, _Hex_, que Steve Reynolds parla pour la première fois de "post-rock"


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Novembre 2007)

Schillier21 a dit:


> Question pour toutes et tous:
> 
> Je cherche un chanson où les paroles (elles seules m'importent) parlent d'une femme, et plus précisément de son image, de la perception de cette femme, de ses sentiments.
> 
> ...



Dorian "Johnny Rocker"


----------



## CouleurSud (22 Novembre 2007)

Schillier21 a dit:


> Question pour toutes et tous:
> 
> Je cherche un chanson où les paroles (elles seules m'importent) parlent d'une femme, et plus précisément de son image, de la perception de cette femme, de ses sentiments.
> 
> ...



Sinon, il y aurait ça aussi :

[youtube]a9XktU45fn4[/youtube]


----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2007)

Eddy Mitchel : la fille aux yeux menthe à l'eau
Johnny Halliday : gabrielle
Julien Clerc : Melissa
Michel Sardou : femmes des années 80


----------



## CouleurSud (22 Novembre 2007)

fig. 5 a dit:


> Deuxième album en 20 d'existence, c'est le second album de Bark Psychosis
> 
> 
> 
> ...





J'en profite. Tortoise. _A Lazarus Taxon

_Une compilation de raretés, de singles etc. du groupe de John McEntire
Certes, ça ne vaut pas _TNT_. Mais ça donne une bonne idée de la carrière de ce groupe inclassable


----------



## bompi (22 Novembre 2007)

"Femmes des années 80" ... Si je veux que ma femme, au caractère égal et flegmatique, se transforme en Black Mamba, il suffit de lui faire écouter ce morceau.

Ça t'intéressera peut-être : j'ai vu une pub pour l'intégrale Michel Sardou. Juste avant Noël, c'est astucieux.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2007)

bompi a dit:


> "Femmes des années 80" ... Si je veux que ma femme, au caractère égal et flegmatique, se transforme en Black Mamba, il suffit de lui faire écouter ce morceau.
> 
> Ça t'intéressera peut-être : j'ai vu une pub pour l'intégrale Michel Sardou. Juste avant Noël, c'est astucieux.


Ouh punaise&#8230; moi ça me ferait peur quand même&#8230; :affraid:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2007)

CouleurSud a dit:


> J'en profite. Tortoise. _A Lazarus Taxon
> 
> _Une compilation de raretés, de singles etc. du groupe de John McEntire
> Certes, ça ne vaut pas _TNT_. Mais ça donne une bonne idée de la carrière de ce groupe inclassable



Guitariste à l'époque de TNT et de Millions ... , 1968 de David Pajo (sorti l'année dernière) est très intéressant dans un style assez différent


----------



## Picouto (22 Novembre 2007)

Schillier21 a dit:


> Question pour toutes et tous:
> 
> Je cherche un chanson où les paroles (elles seules m'importent) parlent d'une femme, et plus précisément de son image, de la perception de cette femme, de ses sentiments.
> 
> ...


Elmer Food Beat : Daniela​


----------



## jugnin (22 Novembre 2007)

...*Venetian Snares.*




'Tain, ça envoie du pâté dans la bagnole.

Paraitrait que ce canadien serait une véritable _"armoire à glace"_ surmontée d'_"une gueule de bûcheron"_, de sorte qu'il ne viendrait pas à l'idée du journaliste de lui dire que _"sa musique elle est nulle"*_.

A l'heure on me rabâche que Justice, Surkin et consors sont l'avenir de l'electro, j'en reviens  aux raisons qui m'ont jadis amené vers ce(s) genre(s). Une production écervelée à base de breakbeat, copieusement assaisonnée de classique, qui donne envie de courir dans un monde sombre et farfelu, et d'y faire des sauts périlleux. 

Voilà qui rafraîchit les oreilles, sans pour autant en faire de même avec le genre. L'extrait que j'ai entendu s'inscrit en effet dans le sillage des maîtres en la matière, à savoir Aphex twin, Squarepusher, et, dans une moindre et plus lointaine mesure, Amon Tobin.

Bon, j'ai entendu qu'un seul morceau à la radio, qui ne serait pas vraiment représentatif de l'album. A suivre.



*Propos d'un vendeur de _Rennes Musique_ exposés sur _Canal B_, radio curieuse.


----------



## alèm (22 Novembre 2007)

_ça devient rare les vendeurs de Rennes Musique&#8230; 
_


----------



## Aurélie85 (22 Novembre 2007)

Neue Deutsche Welle: Après le petit Eisbär de Grauzone, voici que revoilà que je retombe sur une merveille. 

Pas grand-chose à décrire sur ce que je suis en train d'écouter en ce moment: je vous laisse le faire vous-même avec un petit souvenir pour les plus "vieux"/oups "anciens" (moi j'étais pas encore née...) 

Falco - der Komissar -

[YOUTUBE]uGEEBUupVAw[/YOUTUBE]

Voilà, juste un petit moment que j'avais envie de partager. Si ça pas été le cas, m'en fout. C'est ma manière à moi de me souvenir des choses qui restent (encore) en travers de la gorge: en dire le moins possible. Je vous abreuverais d'un surplein de pensées non intéressantes parce que intimes. Hop hop au lit.


----------



## macmarco (22 Novembre 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> Neue Deutsche Welle: Après le petit Eisbär de Grauzone, voici que revoilà que je retombe sur une merveille.
> 
> Pas grand-chose à décrire sur ce que je suis en train d'écouter en ce moment: je vous laisse le faire vous-même avec un petit souvenir pour les plus "vieux"/oups "anciens" (moi j'étais pas encore née...)
> 
> ...




Ou la vache !!!!
Der komissar !!!  :affraid: :rateau: :casse:


----------



## CheepnisAroma (22 Novembre 2007)

Ce soir soirée jazz dans les écouteurs, plus précisément Hammond B3. Jimmy Smith live à Paris en 1965 à la Salle Pleyel. Tain ça swingue à mort :love: 

Marrant il joue le thème du film _Goldfinger_


----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2007)

Spiderman of the Rings de Dan Deacon  






Un pur produit de la scène "Future Shock" de Baltimore créée autour de Dan Deacon et Wham City


----------



## bompi (23 Novembre 2007)

Après un peu de System 7 "Live transmission", un régal technoïde, planant et pétaradant à la fois, on change de registre pour le "Concerto pour Orchestre", quelques "Esquisses Hongroises" (magiques) et la toujours sublime "Musique pour corde, percussions et célesta" de Béla Bartók, ici sous la baguette de Fritz Reiner.

Ce que j'aime dans Bartók c'est, notamment, cette pulsation qui parcourt ses oeuvres, une musique vraiment dynamique, parfois mélodieuse, le plus souvent captivante. Sa réinterprétation des thèmes "folkloriques" est magistrale.


----------



## CheepnisAroma (23 Novembre 2007)

bompi a dit:


> Après un peu de System 7 "Live transmission", un régal technoïde, planant et pétaradant à la fois, on change de registre pour le "Concerto pour Orchestre", quelques "Esquisses Hongroises" (magiques) et la toujours sublime "Musique pour corde, percussions et célesta" de Béla Bartók, ici sous la baguette de Fritz Reiner.
> 
> Ce que j'aime dans Bartók c'est, notamment, cette pulsation qui parcourt ses oeuvres, une musique vraiment dynamique, parfois mélodieuse, le plus souvent captivante. Sa réinterprétation des thèmes "folkloriques" est magistrale.


Bartók oh là là le choc quand jai écouté ça la première fois  
Du grand, du très grand grand !

A chaque fois jai limpression que même le temps sarrête pour écouter tellement cest beau :love:


----------



## HmJ (23 Novembre 2007)

Picouto a dit:


> Elmer Food Beat : Daniela​



Moi ce que j'aime chez Daniela, c'est qu'il y a toujours de la place... :love:

Ca faisait longtemps que j'etais pas passe sur le fil. Plein de bonnes idees  Je viens de recevoir le concert de Springsteen a Londres en 1975. Les tout debuts avec E Street Band, avec Bruce et un look qu'on ne lui connait plus (le bonnet...). J'avais un vieil  enregistrement pirate, mais ils ont enfin edite l'album en 2006, et qui plus est avec un tres beau traitement sonore. On peut egalement voir cette prestation en DVD en se procurant la reedition de *Born To Run 30th Anniversary* 







Que du bonheur


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Novembre 2007)

Sorti de l'incontournable "Wot!", on y trouve des perles de trucs décalés fabuleux quand on écoute ça avec le recul.
:love: :love: :love:


----------



## Schillier21 (23 Novembre 2007)

Absolument débile
il y a vraiment des personnes qui s'emmerdent pour trouver des faire des trucs du genre!!

[youtube]WM5H1KthhUU[/youtube]

j'espère que s'il y a des Russes il ne seront pas trop choqués de voir leur hymne national ainsi déformé.

Dans la même veine mais avec Wishmaster ça  pour ceux qui aiment


----------



## Schillier21 (23 Novembre 2007)

Là je viens de finir de regarder le Live de Rage Against The Machine (et oui j'en reparle)
Un copain m'a prété le dvd The Battle Of Mexico

Superbe le Live, la qualité est là, ça bouge un max, la foule est en délire^^
Tom Morello joue comme un taré de la guitare, le bassiste sue un max, Zack de la Rocha chante tout le temps juste, le batteur défonce sa batterie,...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (23 Novembre 2007)

Schillier21 a dit:


> Un copain m'a prété le dvd The Battle Of Mexico




*J'ai téléchargé*
 le dvd The Battle Of Mexico


----------



## Schillier21 (24 Novembre 2007)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:


> *J'ai téléchargé*
> le dvd The Battle Of Mexico



hum hum....
non en tout cas pas!!





la couverture du dvd n'a rien à voir avec le contenu, enfin il y a quand même des mini-documentaires sur les guerileros 

PS:Et oui ça peut paraitre étonnant mais j'ai quand même des amis qui me prêtent des dvd^^


----------



## teo (24 Novembre 2007)

Schillier21 a dit:


> ()Un copain m'a prété le dvd The Battle Of Mexico
> ()





-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:


> *J'ai téléchargé*
> le dvd The Battle Of Mexico



euh, on se calme ? 

Formulez comme vous voulez, mentez effrontément, soyez hypocrites  mais on se fout d'où viennent vos disques ici et faire l'apologie du piratage n'a pas sa place ici  

Vous pouvez reprendre une activité normale.
_(btw Schillier21 ton lien est déjà HS)_


----------



## CheepnisAroma (24 Novembre 2007)

Séance nostalgie : Suzie Quatro, 1973 :king:

http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=lk6kvVGPURA

http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=7SXWgC0SLCA


----------



## CheepnisAroma (24 Novembre 2007)

Séance nostalgie n° 2 : Slade (je crois que le groupe tourne encore) :style:

http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=53MuI1VUdwc

http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=NZNneDcsVxA

On évite les railleries sur les fringues siou plait


----------



## Schillier21 (24 Novembre 2007)

CheepnisAroma a dit:


> Séance nostalgie : Suzie Quatro, 1973 :king:
> 
> http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=lk6kvVGPURA
> 
> ...



c'est vrai que les fringues ya eut mieux, mais c'est pas ça qui compte, c'est la musique!!

Et la musique est là, bien rythmée, comme tout bon rock n' roll'

et Suzi quatro c'est pas mal non plus.

merci pour ces deux découvertes^^


----------



## IceandFire (24 Novembre 2007)

allez une bonne histoire de faith...mon robert chez les Cure...:love:  oulà je suis en forme


----------



## KARL40 (24 Novembre 2007)

The BLACK HEART PROCESSION "Amore Del Tropico"






Un titre en téléchargement ICI pour découvrir ....


----------



## gKatarn (24 Novembre 2007)

IceandFire a dit:


> allez une bonne histoire de faith...mon robert chez les Cure...:love:  oulà je suis en forme



Ce bon vieux Robert, toujours aussi névrosé


----------



## CheepnisAroma (25 Novembre 2007)

KARL40 a dit:


> The BLACK HEART PROCESSION "Amore Del Tropico"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pas mal, je ne connaissais pas  
Ça fait un peu musique de film je trouve. Cest pas un reproche hein


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (25 Novembre 2007)

Nostalgie et souvenirs d'il y a quelques années maintenant...........


----------



## yvos (25 Novembre 2007)

KARL40 a dit:


> message de Karl 40 le 24 à 21h pendant qu'il se passe plein de trucs au trabendo



Ba alors, qu'est-ce tu fous, tu viens de louper le dernier concert d'Electrelane, le groupe venant de mettre en standby leur carrière


----------



## House M.D. (25 Novembre 2007)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:


> Nostalgie et souvenirs d'il y a quelques années maintenant...........



Pas récent, mais c'était bon ça ! 

Sinon ici... :











Bandes originales de l'anime Hellsing... très très bon


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Novembre 2007)

La petite musique de nuit de Mozart version Disco


----------



## KARL40 (25 Novembre 2007)

yvos a dit:


> Ba alors, qu'est-ce tu fous, tu viens de louper le dernier concert d'Electrelane, le groupe venant de mettre en standby leur carrière



Bah oui ... Mais pas pu y aller à cause d'un ami ..... 
C'est con .... Très con .... 



CheepnisAroma a dit:


> Pas mal, je ne connaissais pas
> Ça fait un peu musique de film je trouve. C&#8217;est pas un reproche hein



Cet album a été conçu comme cela, l'histoire d'un détective en amérique latine (si je ne m'abuse).


----------



## Pierrou (25 Novembre 2007)

J'ai fait hier l'acquisition de ce grand classique, que je cherchais depuis un bout de temps ( à un prix moindre que celui, exhorbitant, pratiqué à la Flaque© :rateau: )






*Atom Heart Mother* de Pink Floyd, donc.. :love:

J'm'en vas écouter ça...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2007)

*And Also The Trees*.
New album.Sombre. And Also The Trees quoi.


----------



## CheepnisAroma (25 Novembre 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> La petite musique de nuit de Mozart version Disco


:love:  
Jimagine déjà Travolta faisant virevolter sa veste au-dessus de la tête sur cette musique :style:


----------



## naas (25 Novembre 2007)

wormeyes a dit:


> ... And Also The Trees.


Mon dieu ils sont encore vivant ?
And also the trees faisait partie des groupes que j'aurais adoré adorer, mais auquel je n'ai pu  que tendre une oreille emplie d'attente sans recevoir un quelconque echo vibratoire en retour.
Essayons à nouveau avec ce dernier opus comme disent les critiques.

une vidéo trouvée sur you tube on est très proche des performances théâtrales de/du bauhaus


----------



## HmJ (26 Novembre 2007)

Pierrou a dit:


> J'ai fait hier l'acquisition de ce grand classique, que je cherchais depuis un bout de temps ( à un prix moindre que celui, exhorbitant, pratiqué à la Flaque© :rateau: )
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Excellent, va donc ecouter la grosse vache  Et puis tu penseras a ca quand tu prendras ton petit dejeuner...

Je suis en train d'ecouter le nouvel album d'Alicia Keys.






A priori, pas mon style de musique. Question soul, je m'arreterais a Otis Redding et Aretha Franklin. Mais cette fille m'intrigue : elle joue merveilleusement bien de son piano, pour qui elle a une affection que je peux comprendre. Cantonnee au rayon r'n'b, elle est pourtant extremement ouverte, notamment au rock : je me rappelle de cette interview passionnante ou elle parlait de l'influence de Nirvana et autres, franchement tres eloignes de la culture hip hop. Bref, je trouve cette fille formidable, et son ouverture d'esprit se retrouve dans ses morceaux. Surpris et content. J'adore.


----------



## etudiant69 (26 Novembre 2007)

Naru Narusegawa a dit:


> Pas récent, mais c'était bon ça !
> 
> Sinon ici... :
> 
> ...


J'ai vraiment aimé cez ziks, mais je ne les ai pas acheté,
l'import de musique d'anime, ça coûte la peau des roustons!!!


----------



## teo (26 Novembre 2007)

*Martin L. Gore* et son _Counterfeit [EP]_, sorti en 1989, un an avant _Violator_. 24 mn et 6 reprises très habitées (d'où le titre), dont _In A Manner Of Speaking_ de Tuxedomoon, touchant au sublime.





Le compositeur habituel de DM, en retrait au sein du groupe, tient clairement, déjà à l'époque, le haut du pavé. Ca arrache des frissons. Si vous ne connaissez pas cet album, il en vaut la peine.

Gore a depuis essayé de refaire le même coup avec son _Counterfeit2_ (2003) mais j'accroche moins: moins inspiré.

J'ai été déconcerté par le morceau original de Tuxedomoon, très brut, très je ne connaissais que de nom mais on retrouve tellement de choses dans la musique et la voix du chanteur, c'est troublant. J'y ai croisé Robert Smith et David Bowie et quelques autres fantômes plus ou moins indéterminés. Si certains ont des avis et infos sur le groupe, ça m'intéresserait d'en apprendre un peu plus.
Clin d'il ou hasard, on retrouve dans la vidéo originale un des personnages couvert d'une coiffe de tulle blanc, comme une mariée, que l'on retrouvera il n'y a pas si longtemps sur le même Gore pendant les tournées de DM.

[YOUTUBE]ePzLD1xvXGc[/YOUTUBE].


----------



## fedo (26 Novembre 2007)

> Tuxedomoon


ils ont sorti un album récemment, toujours cette infusion à base de saxophones très inspirée.

le plus belge des groupes américains.

_16 HP se remémore à mon bon souvenir, le plus français des groupes US._


----------



## Anonyme (26 Novembre 2007)

Ils ne remporteront certainement pas le prix de la meilleure pochette de l'année 







et celle-ci pourrait en rebuter certains 

Mais All Hour Cymbals de Yeasayer est un disque à écouter : c'est un ovni qui dépasse et explose les frontières - une espèce de rencontre entre la new-wave des années 80, Factory et Talking Heads ou plus récemment des groupes à la Animal Collective ou The Besnard Lakes


----------



## batiston (26 Novembre 2007)

Au risque de paraitre "vieux jeu", en ce moment je scotche sur Led Zeppelin, et particulièrement sur Since I've been loving you.






Je m'imagine sur scène à chanter ça.... Vaut mieux que j'arrête là.


----------



## CheepnisAroma (26 Novembre 2007)

_The Gift_ de John Zorn


----------



## alèm (26 Novembre 2007)

teo a dit:


> J'ai été déconcerté par le morceau original de Tuxedomoon, très brut, très je ne connaissais que de nom mais on retrouve tellement de choses dans la musique et la voix du chanteur, c'est troublant. J'y ai croisé Robert Smith et David Bowie et quelques autres fantômes plus ou moins indéterminés. Si certains ont des avis et infos sur le groupe, ça m'intéresserait d'en apprendre un peu plus.
> Clin d'&#339;il ou hasard, on retrouve dans la vidéo originale un des personnages couvert d'une coiffe de tulle blanc, comme une mariée, que l'on retrouvera il n'y a pas si longtemps sur le même Gore pendant les tournées de DM.
> 
> [youtube]ePzLD1xvXGc[/youtube].



_Pour Bowie, je ne dis rien, je n'aime pas la gueule de Bowie et ça me suffit pour ne pas écouter. C'est ptêt con mais c'est comme ça. Donc je ne sais pas s'il y a rapport mais au vu de leurs écoutes relativement larges, ils ont du l'entendre. 
Pour Smith, il faut savoir que les Amerloques de Tuxedomoon ont créé leur groupe un peu avant que le gamin chevelu crée le sien. 
Dans ma jeunesse musicale hésitante entre punk et cold-wave, Tuxedomoon ont toujours représenté pour moi un sorte de grand frères musiciens pour toute une génération de musiciens dont ils furent proches (Mecano, Minimal Compact). Ce sont des intellos et des musiciens, aguerris à Moondog, La Monte Young, John Cage et autres Kurt Weill. Mais, de possibles équivalents californiens à Bauhaus, leur exil belge leur a apporté beaucoup : collaborations avec le génialissime Mecano (le groupe hollandais fou pas la nunuche espagnolade), rencontre avec divers musiciens (Benjamin Lew, Marc Hollander) avec divers groupes (Minimal Compact de l'israélien Samy Birnbach futur DJ Morpheus, Aksak Maboul avec Marc Hollander puis Fred Frith) sur un label qui a vu passé tant de musiciens ( Hector Zazou, Fred Frith, Honeymoon Killers, Ramuntcho Matta, John Lurie, Taraf de Haidouks)

ils ont &#339;uvré dans beaucoup de choses en 20 ans, en restant longtemps anonyme, leur deuxième moment de mini-gloire, après "No Tears" et "Joeboy", en se trouvant dans la bande son de cette bulle de la contre-culture européenne que fut "Der Himmel über Berlin" çad "Les Ailes du Désir" de Wim Wenders

voilà, reste que Tuxedomoon est un incontournable pour tout amateur de rock alternatif, (un peu comme WC3 pour tout amateur de rock français quoi ! )

Et en passant, la pochette de Holy Wars, l'album sur lequel se trouve "in a manner of speaking" est une photo de Bernard Faucon nommé "la sublimation"





Pour le clin d'&#339;il, il ne peut venir que de Martin Gore&#8230; d'ailleurs dommage que celui-ci n'ait pas fait de clin d'&#339;il au chanteurs des Nigthtingales dont il chante un morceau sur le EP dont tu causes&#8230; 
_


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Novembre 2007)

Histoire de se mettre en route avec la pêche!!!


----------



## teo (27 Novembre 2007)

alèm a dit:


> Pour Bowie, je ne dis rien, je n'aime pas la gueule de Bowie et ça me suffit pour ne pas écouter. C'est ptêt con mais c'est comme ça. Donc je ne sais pas s'il y a rapport mais au vu de leurs écoutes relativement larges, ils ont du l'entendre.


Juste une des voix dessus.


alèm a dit:


> Pour Smith, il faut savoir que les Amerloques de Tuxedomoon ont créé leur groupe un peu avant que le gamin chevelu crée le sien.


Là je parle clairement de la voix du chanteur, comme deux frères, deux branches identiques dans l'ambiance et le grain. Sur ce morceau là, hein ! (et qualité youtube ), je connais rien d'autre  Pas tapé.



alèm a dit:


> Dans ma jeunesse musicale hésitante entre punk et cold-wave, Tuxedomoon ont toujours représenté pour moi un sorte de grand frères musiciens pour toute une génération de musiciens dont ils furent proches (Mecano, Minimal Compact). Ce sont des intellos et des musiciens, aguerris à Moondog, La Monte Young, John Cage et autres Kurt Weill. Mais, de possibles équivalents californiens à Bauhaus, leur exil belge leur a apporté beaucoup : collaborations avec le génialissime Mecano (le groupe hollandais fou pas la nunuche espagnolade), rencontre avec divers musiciens (Benjamin Lew, Marc Hollander) avec divers groupes (Minimal Compact de l'israélien Samy Birnbach futur DJ Morpheus, Aksak Maboul avec Marc Hollander puis Fred Frith) sur un label qui a vu passé tant de musiciens ( Hector Zazou, Fred Frith, Honeymoon Killers, Ramuntcho Matta, John Lurie, Taraf de Haidouks)


Pour moi c'était un groupe "underground mais à connaître" dont je lisais les critiques dans Best 



alèm a dit:


> ils ont &#339;uvré dans beaucoup de choses en 20 ans, en restant longtemps anonyme, leur deuxième moment de mini-gloire, après "No Tears" et "Joeboy", en se trouvant dans la bande son de cette bulle de la contre-culture européenne que fut "Der Himmel über Berlin" çad "Les Ailes du Désir" de Wim Wenders


Grand moment que ce Wenders&#8230; faudra que je la re écoute tiens 



alèm a dit:


> voilà, reste que Tuxedomoon est un incontournable pour tout amateur de rock alternatif, (un peu comme WC3 pour tout amateur de rock français quoi ! )
> 
> Et en passant, la pochette de Holy Wars, l'album sur lequel se trouve "in a manner of speaking" est *une photo de Bernard Faucon nommé "la sublimation"*
> 
> ...


ça me rappelle une expo à la MEP avec toi ça :love: 
pour le clin d'&#339;il il en a peut-être fait à d'autres, il a eu le temps depuis, c'est que ça remonte à loin, c'était juste après la tournée _101_ et avant la sortie de _Violator_ 
Merci pour les infos 

*Black Devil Disco Club* _28 After_
zen: -pfdls- )
Comment décrire ? Soyons bref.
C'est intelligent, ça fait plus référence à Sylvester qu'à Sheila si vous voyez ce que je veux dire. Pour le reste, faut écouter. Sound. Sweat. Sex.
J'espère que la suite sera dans la même veine et que cela n'aura pas été juste un trait de génie.


----------



## Berthold (28 Novembre 2007)

Un grand du jazz-rock : Billy Cobham en 1973, album Spectrum.





En ce moment, j'ai Stratus qui passe dans le casque, j'en suis tout&#8230; tout&#8230;, bon, je sais pas comment dire, voilà&#8230;   

(avec Tomy Bolin à la guitare, Jan Hammer aux claviers, Ron Carter&#8230; arg.)


----------



## IceandFire (28 Novembre 2007)

Fred Chichin des rita Mitsouko vient de mourir cet après midi...
53 ans c'est jeune...


----------



## naas (28 Novembre 2007)

oh pas cool


----------



## macarel (28 Novembre 2007)

Berthold a dit:


> Un grand du jazz-rock : Billy Cobham en 1973, album Spectrum.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:love: :love: :love: :love:   
T'as bon goût tu sais 
Du funk à fond:love:


----------



## HmJ (29 Novembre 2007)

29 ans pour decouvrir Elvis Costello, mais mieux vaut tard que jamais  Ce precurseur du son new wave signe-la son premier album, et je suis fana des la premiere ecoute. J'ai depuis eu l'occasion d'ecouter son succes de 1986, King Of America, mais c'est toujours My Aim Is True qui me touche le plus, avec ses paroles facons Dylan et ses rythmiques punk. Excellent


----------



## Ed_the_Head (29 Novembre 2007)

JPmiss en a déjà parlé ici&#8230; c'est d'ailleurs grâce à lui que j'écoute cet album aujourd'hui. Bien que dans des écoutes de plus en plus hip hop depuis quelques temps, un retour aux racines du rock fait énormément du bien. 

ça sent la sueur, le tabac froid et la bière chaude.


----------



## HmJ (29 Novembre 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> JPmiss en a déjà parlé ici c'est d'ailleurs grâce à lui que j'écoute cet album aujourd'hui. Bien que dans des écoutes de plus en plus hip hop depuis quelques temps, un retour aux racines du rock fait énormément du bien.
> 
> ça sent la sueur, le tabac froid et la bière chaude.



... bref, la bonne musique virile comme on l'aime


----------



## alèm (29 Novembre 2007)

_j'aimerais bien rencontrer des personnes aussi viriles qu'elle plus souvent alors ! 
_


----------



## HmJ (29 Novembre 2007)

alèm a dit:


> _j'aimerais bien rencontrer des personnes aussi viriles qu'elle plus souvent alors !
> _



:love:


----------



## teo (29 Novembre 2007)

_Marcia Baïla_ et quelques autres. Comme une boucle qui reviendrait à son point de départ.

La dernière fois que j'ai eu ce blues, c'était avec Gainsbourg.



> Marcia, elle danse sur du satin, de la rayonne
> Du polystirène expansée à ses pieds
> Marcia danse avec des jambes
> Aiguisées comme des couperets
> ...


----------



## CheepnisAroma (29 Novembre 2007)

> C'est le cancer
> Que tu as pris sous ton bras
> Maintenant
> Tu es en cendres, en cendres


Pffff ça fait bizarre de lire ça après la mort de Fred Chichin


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Novembre 2007)

CheepnisAroma a dit:


> Pffff ça fait bizarre de lire ça après la mort de Fred Chichin


C'est sûr.


----------



## teo (29 Novembre 2007)

C'est clair. Goût amer.


Là c'est le *Re* et _Le petit train remixed by Fat Freddy_ :love:


----------



## teo (30 Novembre 2007)

teo a dit:


> _Marcia Baïla_ et quelques autres. Comme une boucle qui reviendrait à son point de départ.
> 
> *La dernière fois que j'ai eu ce blues, c'était avec Gainsbourg.*



En fait non. C'était avec Elno des Négresses Vertes. Les NV et les RM, deux groupes que j'ai découvert dès les débuts. Ca me trouble beaucoup plus. Ca me rappelle que je partirai moi aussi, un jour.

Frack 

La BO de la S3 de _Battlestar Galactica_ de Bear McCreary* avec particulièrement _All Along The Watchtower (From 'Crossroads, Part 2')_ qui achève le dernier épisode.
Ce thème infuse et renforce de façon régulière et de plus en plus soutenue toute la dernière saison jusqu'à faire partie du scénario. C'est lancinant et absolument génial comme idée.
Comme pour _Lord of the Rings_, je ne suis pas impartial. J'aime ce mélange d'influences et l'incroyable ambiance dégagée par l'utilisation des _steel drum_ qui me fascinait déjà dans la BO du _Solaris_ de Soderbergh, par Cliff Martinez.

_Edit: *  Ce titre est une version du All Along The Watchtower de Dylan, mais dans une interprétation assez différente (merci wiki)._




			
				All Along The Watchtower a dit:
			
		

> "There must be some way out of here," said the joker to the thief,
> "There's too much confusion, I can't get no relief.
> Businessmen, they drink my wine, plowmen dig my earth,
> None of them along the line know what any of it is worth."
> ...


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2007)

Derrière,
basse, batterie, rien d'original, binaire, efficace, comme il faut.

Au milieu,
deux guitares - deux, pour que le sautillement punk-rock puisse parfois déraper dans le gras à la Pantera.

A droite, 
des cuivres - deux aussi, comme des qu'on aurait viré de Madness pour abus d'amphétamines.

A gauche,
Doit y avoir un machin qui fait des sons, un truc qui se programme et qui crache des rythmiques technoïdes (l'intro de "qui veut savoir?") - et puis des invités, des idées, comme ce chant en arabe au milieu ("qui veut savoir?" encore, un des meilleurs morceaux de l'album).

Devant,
un hurleur, un braillard motivé qui braille sa révolte (parfois un peu convenue), des trucs très cons (mais assez drôles, comme sur "Orange duck" - _le roi des crevards, dixit le patron du bar_) ou des textes plus inatendus de la part d'un petit groupe apparament "festif"

C'est quoi ?

*KIEMSA*

Et c'est en boucle dans mes oreilles depuis deux semaines.
( C'est là. )


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> JPmiss en a déjà parlé ici c'est d'ailleurs grâce à lui que j'écoute cet album aujourd'hui. Bien que dans des écoutes de plus en plus hip hop depuis quelques temps, un retour aux racines du rock fait énormément du bien.
> 
> ça sent la sueur, le tabac froid et la bière chaude.



C'est qui la nana aux côtés du grand John ?


----------



## JPTK (30 Novembre 2007)

fig. 5 a dit:


> C'est qui la nana aux côtés du grand John ?



Sa mère.


----------



## Schillier21 (30 Novembre 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> *KIEMSA*
> 
> Et c'est en boucle dans mes oreilles depuis deux semaines.
> ( C'est là. )



Effectivement c'est balèze comme groupe
sa bouge bien et c'est festif
que du bon


----------



## KARL40 (30 Novembre 2007)

LES THUGS ....


[YOUTUBE]506_LMahcI4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Chang (1 Décembre 2007)

fig. 5 a dit:


> C'est qui la nana aux côtés du grand John ?





jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Sa mère.



*Ta* mère !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









​


----------



## Chang (1 Décembre 2007)

fig. 5 a dit:


> C'est qui la nana aux côtés du grand John ?





jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Sa mère.



*Ta* mère !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









​


----------



## HmJ (1 Décembre 2007)

... les Rita Mitsouko sont dispo en iTunes Plus... Moi j'ai craque en tout cas, mes vynils commencaient vraiment a craquer


----------



## Anonyme (1 Décembre 2007)

..
[YOUTUBE]JYIj6YlmyaQ[/YOUTUBE]
..​


----------



## teo (1 Décembre 2007)

Dans mes bras Oh Dieu 
Je ne me souvenais même plus de ce morceau 

Ce genre d'exhumation ne sont  pas très chrétiennes mais elles sont fameuses  Dans un genre différent, dans la même décennie et du même accabit, je répondrais par MSM  


[YOUTUBE]ZeHQA-9aaD4[/YOUTUBE]


_NB: youtube, c'est de la *****, une fois sur deux, ça fait crasher Firefox tellement ça rame au chargement :siffle_


----------



## gKatarn (1 Décembre 2007)

Qui poste le 3° nanard pour le podium ?  :love:

Faut avouer que çà a trèèèèèèèèèès mal vieilli


----------



## Chang (1 Décembre 2007)

gKatarn a dit:


> Qui poste le 3° nanard pour le podium ?  :love:





[youtube]lyl5DlrsU90[/youtube]



Comment j'etais fan de ce morceau ....


​


----------



## Anonyme (1 Décembre 2007)

..
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6LB6Q_oycfQ
..​Dans le genre mon-bonnet-à-paillettes-est-trop-cool.


gKatarn a dit:


> Faut avouer que çà a trèèèèèèèèèès mal vieilli


Si tu veux parler des clips, d'accord. Mais la zique, outre le fait qu'elle reste attachée à mon adolescence, c'était de la zique festive, sympa, qui ne se prenait pas au sérieux (d'où le meilleur et le pire&#8230. Les petits cons qui se prennent pour Mozart parce qu'ils ont bidouillé une boîte à rythmes pourraient prendre exemple. Au moins pour l'état d'esprit.


----------



## CouleurSud (1 Décembre 2007)

Chang a dit:


> [youtube]lyl5DlrsU90[/youtube]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



J'aurais tendance à dire que ce n'est pas tout à fait un nanard

Non, il y a quelque chose de plus dans ce morceau, comme une part de tragique, comme l'expression, dans un écrin festif, de la précarité de l'existence. Il faut se souvenir du contexte de l'époque. Et c'est pour ça que, comme toi, j'étais fan de ce morceau

Mais bon


----------



## naas (1 Décembre 2007)

KARL40 a dit:


> LES THUGS ....
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]506_LMahcI4[/YOUTUBE]


le titre siouplaît monsieur 


c'est dommage de découvrir un groupe maintenant, alors que 10 ans auparavant je n'aimais pas leur son.


----------



## mado (1 Décembre 2007)

As happy as..


----------



## WebOliver (1 Décembre 2007)

Ben là c'est R.E.M.  De loin mon groupe préféré, notamment pour ces prestations scéniques.  

Sympa ces p'tits jeunes, avec des cheveux...  

[YOUTUBE]Ykp0Vq77IBw[/YOUTUBE]​
On reconnaît le "style" Stipe... mais ça demandait alors encore à mûrir...


----------



## IceandFire (1 Décembre 2007)

Doc tu dis que ton clip là avec le dentier c'est cheap , mais que dire de certaine personne qui font une chanson avec un parapluie ?... 
là j'écoute  olivier libaux avec ses amis dont Katerine...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Décembre 2007)

IceandFire a dit:


> Doc tu dis que ton clip là avec le dentier c'est cheap , mais que dire de certaine personne qui font une chanson avec un parapluie ?...
> là j'écoute  olivier libaux avec ses amis dont Katerine...



dommage qu'il n'y figure pas Ludovic Triaire


----------



## Grug (1 Décembre 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> Ben là c'est R.E.M.  De loin mon groupe préféré, notamment pour ces prestations scéniques.
> 
> Sympa ces p'tits jeunes, avec des cheveux...
> 
> ...



oui mais bon, ça c'est le début du style 90's

y'a une pêche dans les nanards 80's qu'on retrouve pas chez REM


----------



## gKatarn (1 Décembre 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Si tu veux parler des clips, d'accord. Mais la zique, outre le fait qu'elle reste attachée à mon adolescence, c'était de la zique festive, sympa, qui ne se prenait pas au sérieux (d'où le meilleur et le pire&#8230.



Oui, surtout les clips : il y a un côté esthétique eighties très marqué  Pour le reste, vu qu'on a à peu près le même âge, on a fait la fête certainement sur la même zique 
Mais bizarement, en regardant parfois certains clips, je me dis que certains ont vraiment mieux vieilli que d'autres  



DocEvil a dit:


> Les petits cons qui se prennent pour Mozart parce qu'ils ont bidouillé une boîte à rythmes pourraient prendre exemple. Au moins pour l'état d'esprit.


c ki Mozart ?  :love:


----------



## CheepnisAroma (1 Décembre 2007)

gKatarn a dit:


> c ki Mozart ?  :love:


J le kiffe grave, Wolfgang. Trop dla balle :love:


----------



## alèm (2 Décembre 2007)

allez dans le genre vieillot (avec un petit clip plein de références photographiques ou cinématographiques*)

[youtube]iyfu_mU-dmo[/youtube]

mais sinon ya

ça parce que je n'aime pas Tiersen (mais que j'ai jamais osé lui dire en vrai) mais que j'aime le chanteur (et que je lui ai déjà dit mais que ça faisait "fan de merde")

[YOUTUBE]Do_HpqILPLo[/YOUTUBE]

ça parce que je regrete parfois un peu la version scène en solo

[YOUTUBE]G7tYxocIJdc[/YOUTUBE]

ça, c'est parce que c'est comme ça que je l'ai vu derniérement avec ce diable de rennais d'Olivier Mellano à la guitare et qu'il a fini le concert avec ce morceau (qui l'a fait décoller) et que toute la salle avait rejoint les 3 premiers rangs pour suer avec eux

[YOUTUBE]SgeI6G4CLMk[/YOUTUBE]

(et pour toute l'influence qu'ont pu avoir sur lui les Cure ou Joy Division)

sinon, ya aussi elle dans ma vie 

[YOUTUBE]0xsddqZ8yTU[/YOUTUBE] 

et toujours ce(s) petit(s) con(s) de Brooklyn :

[YOUTUBE]kjeh6P4sRfw[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]AD5hg0maVNw[/YOUTUBE]


pour ceux intéressés, toutes les vidéos "à emporter" des morceaux du dernier album sont là (et aussi sur mon iPod via Stage6 mais c'est un autre problème)

ET
le dernier disque acheté (numéroté) : 




ya Endermonde dessus, ça suffit à mon bonheur

*ya même Ingrid et son long nez


----------



## teo (2 Décembre 2007)

Ces vidéos sont datées oui, mais les morceaux ne sont pas si nazes, c'est une époque et effectivement des fringues et des coupes de cheveux calamiteuses, mais chaque décennie a ses horreurs  On n'est pas sérieux quand on a 16 ans.

@ Chang: un nanard, _Relax_  _cette_ video sans le son peut-être

 

:love: 

Tu aurais du mettre l'autre lien*, je n'ai que faire de la version allégée, je n'aime que l'originale, au sex-club 

[YOUTUBE]-YSYS-TqNgc[/YOUTUBE]

Sexe, plaisir, sueur, dance music, sexualité, tout y est. Pop! comme un flacon qu'on débouche. Pop comme Populaire.

Sex is Politics comme disait Gore Vidal dans une interview à Playboy dans les années 70 et Frankie était politique, gaiement politique, même Paul Rutherford qui ne faisait que danser sous sa casquette. Le morceau l'est toujours, emballé dans les sons irréprochables de Trevor Horn (_Buggles_, oui, c'est lui aussi). Il est un standard dans son genre: un tube décalé qui a satellisé dans les hit parades de la pop et les clubs dans le monde entier, comme la plupart des autres morceaux du groupe et qui parle de l'orgasme, du plaisir.
Peu de groupe pop ont parlé de choses aussi sérieuses que le sexe, la guerre, la mort, la vie en aussi peu de tubes, sur un ton aussi désinvolte et sérieux, dandysme fêtard et activisme joyeux. Faut oser aller chanter aux Etats-Unis _Born to run_ du dieu Springsteen avec l'affectation de Holly Johnson.

Oui je sais, je m'emballe peut-être, mais c'est aussi ça la musique, on est pas impartial, on s'échauffe mais finalement, ce n'est _que_ de la musique. N'oublions juste pas l'arrière-plan. La pop c'est ça finalement, la bo de millions de tranches de vie bataillant au quotidien. Respectons aussi les gens qui les vivent.

* ou alors youtube est censuré aussi en Chine ?


----------



## JPTK (2 Décembre 2007)

fig. 5 a dit:


> C'est qui la nana aux côtés du grand John ?



C'est elle  :rose: :rateau:


----------



## KARL40 (2 Décembre 2007)

Trop fort ... le t-shirt "spice girls"  

Sinon là c'est FUGAZI et leur album "repeater" ...

Et puis comme on est sur les liens you tube, petite vidéo des argentins de LOS NATAS ....
Extrait de leur album "El Hombre Montana" déjà évoqué ...
A découvrir ....

[YOUTUBE]SoYuxjwkxKs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Picouto (2 Décembre 2007)

Ce soit, c'est back to the 60's-70's avec ça




​
A savoir Robin Trower et l'album Bridge of Sighs.
C'est du très très bon Hendrix's like pour un blanc... cet album signe la fin de sa belle époque solo (tout début des 70's). Par la suite il prendra une tournure trop Gary Moore.
Ca s'écoute avec plaisir et presque sans fin.


----------



## CheepnisAroma (3 Décembre 2007)

Dans les écouteurs, Tony Monaco. Ah là là le Hammond B3 jadore :king:

Son site perso est *ici.* Vous pouvez écouter une composition de Tony Monaco


----------



## macarel (3 Décembre 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> C'est elle  :rose: :rateau:



C'est charmant:mouais:


----------



## Schillier21 (3 Décembre 2007)

Emprunté à mon gymnase, Musica Antiqua Köln - Goebel
Avec Pachebel, Bach, Handel, Vivaldi

Son superbe, morceaux interprétés magnifiquement,......

Un plaisir à entendre (surtout quand je mes ******* de devoirs)


----------



## alèm (3 Décembre 2007)

_bah ouais, Reinhardt, c'est pas un rigolo. J'adore ce mec surtout quand il joue pile juste, çad presque un peu trop vite !
_


----------



## zepatente (3 Décembre 2007)

amis de la guitare voici Raul Midon , aprés çà fini le gars qui sortent la guitare en soirée :rateau: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ynk6W3qM9-w


----------



## CheepnisAroma (4 Décembre 2007)

zepatente a dit:


> amis de la guitare voici Raul Midon , aprés çà fini le gars qui sortent la guitare en soirée :rateau:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ynk6W3qM9-w


----------



## Berthold (4 Décembre 2007)

Je découvre *Stacey Kent* aujourd'hui (enfin, hier soir) :







C'est très reposant, une voix (trop ?) parfaite, des arrangements épurés. Après une journée de boulot, je dois dire que ça ne défoule pas, mais ça repose. En fait j'adore. :love:

On n'est pas loin de *Madeleine Peyroux*, en beaucoup plus propre, carré. La reprise de Louis Armstrong, _*What a wonderful world*_, est superbe.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Décembre 2007)

The Silencers - A blues For Buddha

Deuxième album de ce groupe écossais apparu dans la décennie 80. Pas déplaisant après 15 années d'écoulement du temps


----------



## alèm (4 Décembre 2007)

zepatente a dit:


> amis de la guitare voici Raul Midon , aprés çà fini le gars qui sortent la guitare en soirée :rateau:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ynk6W3qM9-w



bin, pour ceux qui aiment le slap et le tapping, ya aussi la petite américaine Kaki King

[YOUTUBE]bbJnwk3GBiM[/YOUTUBE]

même sur une banale chanson, elle ne peut pas s'en empêcher, tapping

[YOUTUBE]jbELmLNj-BY[/YOUTUBE]

et pis ya aussi ce frimeur de Justin King (rien à voir avec la Kaki)
[YOUTUBE]yh_24DXNy8E[/YOUTUBE]

et une très mauvaise vidéo d'un de mes dieux musicaux quand il se laisse aller à jouer des riffs

[YOUTUBE]g4CbuMTUeWE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## patlek (4 Décembre 2007)

Dans les "spéciaux" a la guitare, on peut mettre Bob Brozman.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q2p52JNcbDc


----------



## zepatente (4 Décembre 2007)

zepatente a dit:


> amis de la guitare voici Raul Midon , aprés çà fini le gars qui sortent la guitare en soirée :rateau:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ynk6W3qM9-w



bonjour,

j'avais oublié de préciser Mister Midon est aveugle !!

a+


----------



## JPTK (4 Décembre 2007)

zepatente a dit:


> bonjour,
> 
> j'avais oublié de préciser Mister Midon est aveugle !!
> 
> a+



C'est un peu flagrant


----------



## Schillier21 (4 Décembre 2007)

zepatente a dit:


> amis de la guitare voici Raul Midon , aprés çà fini le gars qui sortent la guitare en soirée :rateau:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ynk6W3qM9-w





alèm a dit:


> et pis ya aussi ce frimeur de Justin King
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yh_24DXNy8E






patlek a dit:


> Dans les "spéciaux" a la guitare, on peut mettre Bob Brozman.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q2p52JNcbDc




les trois là ils assurent un max

mais Pat Metheny se débrouille aussi bien

[youtube]euFmx_wtsoo[/youtube]


----------



## la(n)guille (4 Décembre 2007)

juste un morceau en passant, parce qu'il contient deux phénomènes fascinants :

-1 : il est beau.

-2 : ils ont réussi une pochette qui traduit parfaitement leur propos, je parle de la troisième image du triptyque, où l'on voit que le graphiste qui a travaillé la pochette a effectivement été touché par la main de dieu tellement c'est bien fait, bien maîtrisé, minimaliste... donc beau!


----------



## teo (4 Décembre 2007)

C'est pas peut-être pas leur meilleur mais c'est mon préféré, devant même _Blue Monday_ 

Là, je re écoute les mixes de DJ 1976, résident des soirées _Yes Sir I Want Boogie_. J'aime bien le son de ce gars. Et le gars aussi.


----------



## doudou83 (4 Décembre 2007)

teo a dit:


> Là, je re écoute les mixes de DJ 1976, résident des soirées _Yes Sir I Want Boogie_. J'aime bien le son de ce gars. Et le gars aussi.



Oui pas mal les mixes !   moi je reste souvent sur les STONES, LED ZEP enfin une certaine époque.......


----------



## KARL40 (4 Décembre 2007)

Et bien moi je suis nostalgique ... Alors un bon vieux BOB MARLEY ....







Pourquoi Bob MARLEY ?
Parce qu'il fut un catalyseur du mouvement reggae.
On commence par lui avant de découvrir d'autres pépites (CULTURE par exemple) et d'autres sons (rock steady ...). Et puis on découvre une île ... Ses ghettos, sa violence et un peu d'espoir ... Et puis les "plans d'ajustement structurels"  (sic) du FMI ...

Allez ... Sun is Shining ...


----------



## Cricri (4 Décembre 2007)

Un petit Prince live pour ficelle  
http://www.3121.com/jam/music/cd.mp3


----------



## bompi (4 Décembre 2007)

Je suis allé fureter sur le site d'Universal/DG où quelques albums sympathiques sont disponibles. Histoire de se décrasser les oreilles et d'écouter des musiques/compositeurs inconnu(e)s je me suis lancé dans :
Unsuk Chin, compositrice coréenne : c'est pas mal du tout, notamment _XI_ et le _Doppelkonzert_
 un album du Emerson String Quartet : rien de révolutionnaire, c'est même assez "classique", disons, mais ça demande volontiers à être approfondi
Après cela, un peu de Kraftwerk, pour se remettre de ces émotions (on ne présente plus, hein ?), avec le final diabolique _Aerodynamik_ / _Music non stop_ : c'est beau (ah la la quel son !!) et p*t@in quel _groove_ nom d'un chien !

Autre chose : j'avais cherché en vain il y a quelques années des disques de Ashra (Tempel) et finalement, j'en ai racheté deux et acheté un troisième. Ce dernier est pas mal du tout, enregistré en concert au Japon (au bruit du public, on doit bien compter une centaine de personnes ...) Bref, du planant germanique réactualisé : plutôt réussi. Proche dans les sonorités de System 7, avec même quelques reflets de Durutti Column.


----------



## HmJ (5 Décembre 2007)

KARL40 a dit:


> Et bien moi je suis nostalgique ... Alors un bon vieux BOB MARLEY ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



... et surtout son superbe Exodus, ecrit quelques semaines apres une tentative d'assassinat...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Décembre 2007)

Petit décrassage de tympans matinal avec le Kaw Liga  version *The Residents*. 

[YOUTUBE]M7ZgHU3uRoE[/YOUTUBE]

_Jamais su qui se cachait là derrière, Fred Frith, Zappa.... ?_


----------



## Bassman (5 Décembre 2007)

Réveil avec System of a Down

[YOUTUBE]mdRd3k4CIAg[/YOUTUBE]

Je trouve ce clip vraiment très beau


----------



## alèm (5 Décembre 2007)

wormeyes a dit:


> Petit décrassage de tympans matinal avec le Kaw Liga  version *The Residents*.
> 
> [youtube]M7ZgHU3uRoE[/youtube]
> 
> _Jamais su qui se cachait là derrière, Fred Frith, Zappa.... ?_



pas trop dans les ambiances musicales de Frith mais il a joué avec eux, c'est une chose certaine (son jeu de guitare étant quand même reconnaissable). et d'ailleurs, il ne le cache pas



> Epoque de votre vie à New York, qui aura durée 14 années et pendant laquelle vous aurez joué avec des musiciens tels que John Zorn, Tom Cora, Bill Laswell. Quel souvenir gardez-vous de tout cela aujourdhui ?
> Jai en fait du mal à croire la somme de travail abattue en si peu de temps, surtout entre 1979 et 1984 - Gravity, Speechless, Cheap at Half the Price, Killing Time, avec Massacre, Winter Songs et The World As It Is Today avec Art Bears, Memory Serves, avec Materials, With Friends Like These et Who Needs Enemies avec Henry Kaiser, Voice of America avec Bob Ostertag et Phil Minton, Learn to Talk avec Skeleton Crew, en plus davoir travaillé avec The Residents, Lindsay Cooper, Eugene Chadbourne, et produit quelques disques pour The Muffins, Etron Fou, V-Effekt, Curlew, Mizutama Shobodan et Dr. Nerve, sans parler des centaines de concerts donnés. Je me souviens de cette époque comme dun amas dactivités incessante. Qui ont commencé à se calmer à partir du moment où jai eu des enfants.



Mais Frith a joué avec tellement de groupes à l'époque qu'autant ça peut donner des pistes de recherche autant ça peut demander longtemps à chercher vu que lui-même ne sait pas sur combien de disques il a joué (et s'en fout un peu, ya deux français qui recherchent à sa place) (et avant cette période, on peut évoquer le groupe belge Aksak Maboul, la presque version commerciale de Honeymoon Killers)




sinon tu peux aussi chercher dans un mélange musical allant du Magic Band à King Crimson en passant par Père UBU en gros des gars qui ont joué avec Lithman


----------



## Anonyme (5 Décembre 2007)

Le rare Ludovic Triaire avec l'éponyme Ludovic Triaire. Dans l'esprit de The Avengers


----------



## Ed_the_Head (5 Décembre 2007)

On m'a fait découvrir ce groupe sud-africain il y a quelques jours. Enfin, on m'en a parlé. 
Un de leurs titres est disponiblie sur Last.Fm , ça me fait penser à US3, de l'acid-jazz fusionné à un flow Hip-Hop. Des basses puissantes associées à une charleston cristalline. Je suis passé chez mon épicier dans la foulée.
Quelques petites riffs reprenant de vieux tubes. 
Apparemment, c'est leur premier album. 

Vivement le deuxième.


----------



## alèm (5 Décembre 2007)

pour The Residents, je rajouterais un groupe de la même période qui est pour moi assez important : This Heat (encore un Art Band) et qui a fréquenté les mêmes musiciens dans les disques autres des membres du groupe

et dans les descendants de ce groupe et de cette période et aussi d'une approche Fluxienne de la musique, nous avons l'allemand Holger Hiller (qui a fait des disques avec Fred Frith, avec Haco la charmante japonaise d'After Dinner et dont la musique a dixit beaucoup inspiré le leader musical de Depeche Mode)
[YOUTUBE]QVpzlcUW-8U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## alèm (5 Décembre 2007)

et une petite madeleine de ma jeunesse assez allemande musicalement (ah les étés en Westfalie ), le groupe presque de jeunesse de Holger Hiller : Palais Schaumburg 
[youtube]CSFznM6CgxM[/youtube]

_Alex Kapranos leur a piqué leur look ? _


----------



## silvio (5 Décembre 2007)

alèm a dit:


> et une petite madeleine de ma jeunesse assez allemande musicalement (ah les étés en Westfalie&#8230; ), le groupe presque de jeunesse de Holger Hiller : Palais Schaumburg&#8230;
> 
> _Alex Kapranos leur a piqué leur look ? _


Lundi soir, il y avait une rediffusion d'une émission de Chorus de 79 avec The Cure et Marquis de Sade
Savez-vous si ces émissions sont dispos quelque part sous quelque forme que ce soit ?


----------



## IceandFire (5 Décembre 2007)

youtube, daylimotion ?


----------



## CouleurSud (5 Décembre 2007)

Henry Cow. _Leg End_ (1973)

Enfin, ce n'est pas ses débuts, car le groupe se forme en 1968. Mais c'est avec ce disque que je l'ai découvert. Henry Cow était à la croisée des chemins des groupes que j'écoutais depuis un certain temps (Crimson, Soft Machine) ou plus récemment (Caravan, Hatfield and the North). Mais HC est encore autre chose. Des compositions étranges, déconstruites, un mélange heureux de free et de rock. 

On retrouve Fred Frith à la même époque dans l'inclassable _Rock Bottom_ de Robert Wyatt, puis avec Eno (_Before and After Science_)

Et plus tard, effectivement, avec les Residents* , Anthony Braxton, Derek Bailey et tant d'autres. Comme son alter ego en exploration musicale, Robert Fripp


*zen: wormeyes et alem)


----------



## kisco (5 Décembre 2007)

Actuellement je me passe souvent le dernier album de Dionysos :

Beaucoup de duos et toujours cette ambiance à-la-Tim-Burton mélée d'inspiration Ennio Morricone :love:


----------



## teo (5 Décembre 2007)

J'adore cet ovni Alèm :love: 

Pour *Chorus*, pas de rediff  Sur le site de l'INA ? Au premier qui le trouve ?

J'ai vraiment complètement déco de la télé, la dernière fois, ça devait être _Le dessous des cartes_ y'a deux mois, et encore enregistré avec la Freebox... J'y pense même plus.


Le dernier DJ 1976, Best Friends, _"Frisky like"_, avec du son rock/pop dedans pour parfumer. Et derrière, le dernier Podcast Frisky, de Hyline.


----------



## la(n)guille (5 Décembre 2007)

Bon, d'accord, et du coup avec les conneri.es de téo (merci quand même  ) qui m'a incité à écouter ça :






j'ai dû chercher sur Itunes et me racheter ça :






et c'est quand même foutrement bon... et toujours très minimaliste... parce que pour ceux qui n'auraient pas compris, j'aime bien le minimalisme, dans toutes les formes d'expression artistiques...

mais bon, je dis ça je dis rien.


----------



## CheepnisAroma (5 Décembre 2007)

CouleurSud a dit:


> ...
> Et plus tard, effectivement, avec les Residents* , *Anthony Braxton,* Derek Bailey et tant d'autres. Comme son alter ego en exploration musicale, Robert Fripp
> 
> 
> *zen: wormeyes et alem)


Avec Anthony Braxton ? Je l'ignorais. Sur quel(s) album(s) ?


----------



## CouleurSud (5 Décembre 2007)

CheepnisAroma a dit:


> Avec Anthony Braxton ? Je l'ignorais. Sur quel(s) album(s) ?



Tu veux ma mort ou quoi ? :mouais:

Déjà qu'il faut que je fasse des fouilles archéologiques dans ma discothèque vinyl pour retrouver Henry Cow et Braxton 

Sinon, j'ai un  Louis Sclavis-Braxton


----------



## CheepnisAroma (5 Décembre 2007)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Tu veux ma mort ou quoi ? :mouais:
> 
> Déjà qu'il faut que je fasse des fouilles archéologiques dans ma discothèque vinyl pour retrouver Henry Cow et Braxton
> 
> Sinon, j'ai un Louis Sclavis-Braxton


Braxton, j'ai 102 CD :love: 
Ouh là là je vais passer pour un timbré :rose: Bah ! après tout j'en suis sans doute un  
Pour en revenir au sujet, je ne connaissais pas l'existence d'un album Louis Sclavis-Braxton. Tu as acheté le duo Fred Frith-AB ? Un disque solo est sorti il y a quelques semaines sur un label suisse dont le nom m'échappe.


----------



## alèm (5 Décembre 2007)

label suisse ? RecRec ?


----------



## CheepnisAroma (5 Décembre 2007)

alèm a dit:


> label suisse ? RecRec ?


Intakt


----------



## ScubaARM (5 Décembre 2007)

Le ramage se rapporte au plumage !! incroyable !!! colector et tout et tout



​


----------



## macinside (5 Décembre 2007)

bon je tente une petite découvert :


----------



## Anonyme (5 Décembre 2007)




----------



## alèm (5 Décembre 2007)

[youtube]QfdsgQEtsC8[/youtube]

parce Jean-Michel, what was it anyway&#8230;

et parce que je suis Un Homme Simple

[youtube]PdP6UuNNHqA[/youtube]

sinon, j'en parlais plus haut : This Heat (mauvais enregistrement mais Hayward hurle bien comme il faut)
[youtube]bCtecNPQ2zw[/youtube]






un (pas qu') ancêtre de Mike Patton ce Charlie&#8230; 

à noter que Hayward fut le deuxième batteur de Massacre, le Power-Trio de Frith et Laswell&#8230; ceci dit, je préfère le premier disque de Massacre, l'original New-Yorkais&#8230;


----------



## macinside (5 Décembre 2007)

macinside a dit:


> bon je tente une petite découvert :
> 
> pochette/IMG][/QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## alèm (5 Décembre 2007)

et parce qu'aujourd'hui vous m'avez redonné goût à mon iPod, voici Joshua Baron déchainé !

[YOUTUBE]fWYWEaDpUNc[/YOUTUBE]

(ya un gars de Portfolio qui les a vu autant que moi, j'suis vert !)

ah tiens, marrant, il parait que les membres de Tuxedomoon ont joué sur des vieux albums période Cisco des Residents&#8230;

comme quoi, les choses aiment se recouper&#8230;


----------



## HmJ (6 Décembre 2007)

Aller, un bon groupe de punk japonais : les Blue Hearts et leur tube Linda Linda Linda ("ressemblant a un rat, j'aimerais devenir beau..."). Allumes, dejantes, moins prise de tete que les Beru (et moins politises...)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z6-1IRSXnlI[/YOUTUBE]

L'album est excellent et date de 1987.


----------



## CouleurSud (6 Décembre 2007)

CheepnisAroma a dit:


> Avec Anthony Braxton ? Je l'ignorais. Sur quel(s) album(s) ?



Je parlais de celui-là, sorti en 2005 : _Duo (Victoriaville)_ su un label canadien, je crois, Victo

Est-ce le même qui vient de ressortir ?


----------



## HmJ (6 Décembre 2007)

HmJ a dit:


> Aller, un bon groupe de punk japonais : les Blue Hearts et leur tube Linda Linda Linda ("ressemblant a un rat, j'aimerais devenir beau..."). Allumes, dejantes, moins prise de tete que les Beru (et moins politises...)
> 
> [youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z6-1IRSXnlI[/youtube]
> 
> L'album est excellent et date de 1987.



Desole si mon lien est kaputt: 
[youtube]Z6-1IRSXnlI[/youtube]


----------



## Chang (6 Décembre 2007)

A la suite d'une discussion avec un pote ou le nom de Quincy Jones a ete mentionne, j'ai ressortit ca :







[youtube]qqa1bQAqvuI[/youtube]

On dira ce qu'on veut, Jackson + Jones a donne un melange detonant et rien que pour les basses disco/funky de cet album, il reste incontournable.

OOOwwwwww !!!!!

​


----------



## CouleurSud (6 Décembre 2007)

The Kinks. _Mr Pleasant

_[youtube]4gjxMwlgaoM&feature=related[/youtube]


Pour l'acidité des paroles


----------



## CheepnisAroma (6 Décembre 2007)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Je parlais de celui-là, sorti en 2005 : _Duo (Victoriaville)_ su un label canadien, je crois, Victo
> 
> Est-ce le même qui vient de ressortir ?


Effectivement Victo est un label canadien. Celui-là je lai pas (pas encore).


----------



## bompi (6 Décembre 2007)

Après un peu de System 7 (*Point 3 Fire Album*, *Point 3 Water Album* (la version sans percussion du précédent)), un peu de musique plus classique :

- des *Nocturnes*, *Suite Française* et autres *Villageoises* de Francis Poulenc interprétées par Paul Crossley. Du Poulenc tout beau, clair, frais, rythmé et mélodieux. Mon fils a aimé, j'en suis assez content

- *Symphonie nº4 "Heroes"* de Philip Glass : sans être renversant, c'est dynamique et enlevé, ça donne envie de bouger (façon danse de St-Gui) avec sa rythmique sautillante.

- Anton Webern *Orchesterwerke* par le Berliner et Herbert von K. : avec Webern, tout est dit en peu de mesures, ça va à l'essentiel. Je l'ai toujours trouvé (peut-être à tort) moins excessif que Schönberg, plus expressif ; bref j'aime mieux. Certaiens pièces ont des sonorités et des accords que je retrouve chez Bernard Herrmann, entre autres lorsque ce dernier entend nous fiche la trouille :rateau: ; à ceux qui ne connaissent pas cette musique et qui souhaiteraient savoir ce qui s'est passé entre Bach et Richard Clayderman, c'est un bon jalon.


----------



## HmJ (6 Décembre 2007)

... pour ma part ce seront ce soir les Nocturnes de Chopin par Maria João Pires. Enregsitrement de DG tres soigne (systeme 4D) : tres beau son, belle interpretation.


----------



## g.robinson (6 Décembre 2007)

Chang a dit:


> A la suite d'une discussion avec un pote ou le nom de Quincy Jones a ete mentionne, j'ai ressortit ca :
> 
> 
> On dira ce qu'on veut, Jackson + Jones a donne un melange detonant et rien que pour les basses disco/funky de cet album, il reste incontournable.
> ...


Pour les fans (ce qui n'est pas mon cas :rateau les Jackson 5 vont refaire une tournée...
Sinon c'est album est en effet incontournable


----------



## stephaaanie (6 Décembre 2007)

A ne pas manquer ce soir à Condate :

1 - Labwaste au Chantier

2 - Molécule au Mondo.

Je reviendrai ce week-end pour les liens, là j'ai pas l'temps.


----------



## yvos (6 Décembre 2007)

Moi aussi je peux faire du youtube linking  

[YOUTUBE]XrZ3opXYpf4[/YOUTUBE]

Sonic Youth - I love her all the time (sur Bad Moon Rising - 1985 ) - extrait du film "1991 the year punk broke "

miaaaaaaaam :love:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2007)




----------



## Schillier21 (6 Décembre 2007)

Houston Swing Engine

Un groupe suisse romand, réputé le plus hargneux et sexuel   

Leur site

Leur myspace

Voilà j'aime bien et j'ai pas encore eu la chance de les voir en concert, mais des potes y étaient hier soir, et c'était très chaud avec DANEK ( le chanteur ).

Sinon ya aussi Mofo Dispersion comme groupe suisse.

Leur site

Leur myspace

Eux je les connais parce que le batteur est l'ami d'un ami


----------



## WebOliver (6 Décembre 2007)

Schillier21 a dit:


> Houston Swing Engine
> 
> Un groupe suisse romand, réputé le plus hargneux et sexuel



Ah oui oui, je connais...  Vu, ça remonte, en 1995 en première partie d'H-Blocks à Genève. Ils s'appelaient alors Eastwood.


----------



## macmarco (6 Décembre 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> Ah oui oui, je connais...  Vu, ça remonte, en 1995 en première partie d'H-Blocks à Genève. Ils s'appelaient alors Eastwood.




Clit Eastwood ?


----------



## gKatarn (6 Décembre 2007)

Kyle plutôt non ?


----------



## Craquounette (7 Décembre 2007)

J'écoute aussi du "suisse" aujourd'hui...

[DM]3Qxb5hY7aNKIt90u2[/DM]​
Comme quoi, même ici il y a d'excellents musiciens et chanteurs 


Edit : Merci pour l'éclairage de ma lanterne


----------



## Anonyme (7 Décembre 2007)

Craquounette a dit:


> J'écoute aussi du "suisse" aujourd'hui...
> 
> vid​
> Comme quoi, même ici il y a d'excellents musiciens et chanteurs
> Edit : Merci pour l'éclairage de ma lanterne




Il y en a quelques uns, effectivement ... :love: 

[YOUTUBE]79W56dsxPsg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CheepnisAroma (7 Décembre 2007)

A propos de la Suisse&#8230;

Le batteur suisse Lucas Niggli avec le flûtiste Michael Heupel et la musicienne chinoise Xu Fengxia

[YOUTUBE]DKcfU5IEVLA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## teo (7 Décembre 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> Ah oui oui, je connais...  Vu, ça remonte, en 1995 en première partie d'H-Blocks à Genève. Ils s'appelaient alors Eastwood.



Ou _Shovel_ aussi  Signé à l'époque chez Noise Product Switzerland, défunt label d'une longue série d'artistes. Dont _Dionysos_, _Velma_, _Sinner DC_, _Quincannon_...


Ce matin, un petit clin d'il au meilleur d'entre nous, avec _Nothern Light_ des suédois Covenant :love:
Pour amateurs d'EBM.


Puis de retour à Frisky et un mix des *Flash Brothers*, _The Flash Brothers @ House of Flash (October 28th 2006)_.


----------



## KARL40 (7 Décembre 2007)

Je viens de recevoir le "in rainbows" de RADIOHEAD version "old school"  

Joli coffret duquel s'extirpe un double album vynil (2 maxi 45T) avec à l'intérieur 2 Cd et un livret .... euh ... disons artistique ... pour rester poli !

L'ensemble a de la gueule quand même ...


----------



## fedo (7 Décembre 2007)

> *C'est cher mais ... je travaillerai plus !*


LOL, pour ceux qui ont prévu de conserver leurs jours de RTT en 2008 sachez que l'album _Passover_ des _Black Angels_ sorti en 2006 est de nouveau disponible chez une grande surface culturelle pour moins de 12 &#8364;.





Avis aux amateurs de rock néo psychédélique donc.


----------



## vaubaneurope (7 Décembre 2007)

j'ecoutes surtout   radio nova  + le soir que dans la journée.... 

ou sinon voici ma playlist du moment:

Amy Winehouse : You Know I'm No Good
Femi Kuti     : Oyimbo
The Rolling Stones : Paint It Black
ZZ Top : La Grange
Miss Kittin : Frank Sinatra 2001
Joe Cuba Sextet : Do You Feel It
Rza : Chi Kung
Noir Desir : Tostaky
Joe Dukie & DJ Fitchie : Midnight Marauders
Groundation  : Praising
Dire Straits : Brothers In Arms
Nina Simone : My Baby Just Cares For Me
DJ Vadim Feat. Rev'd Chunky : That Which Is Coming
Wax Tailor : Que Sera
Laurent Garnier : The Man With The Red Face
Dionne Warwick : Caravan
Troy Pierce : 25 Bitches (Gaiser's Too Many Bitches Makeover)
Joe Cocker : With A Little Help From My Friends
The Doors : When The Music's Over
Serge Gainsbourg : Cargo Culte
Ike & Tina Turner : Proud Mary (Rolling on the River)
Massive attack : Angel
Sporto kantes : Lee
Laurent Garnier : Crispy Bacon
Lofofora : Shiva Skunk Special


----------



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2007)

L'inconnu Burial ... Apparemment c'est du dub ... En tout cas c'est plus qu'intéressant


----------



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2007)

Une escapade très rock de McCulloch et Sergeant


----------



## HmJ (8 Décembre 2007)

C'est vraiment tres con, et je me doute que tout le monde connait depuis un bail. Desole, decalage horaire... Mais un copain vient de me faire decouvrir ca... C'est DROLE  

[YOUTUBE]V5Z8z37BX88[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CheepnisAroma (8 Décembre 2007)

HmJ a dit:


> C'est vraiment tres con, et je me doute que tout le monde connait depuis un bail. Desole, decalage horaire... Mais un copain vient de me faire decouvrir ca... C'est DROLE
> 
> [YOUTUBE]V5Z8z37BX88[/YOUTUBE]


Déjà vu mais ça me fait toujours autant rire :love:


----------



## teo (8 Décembre 2007)

Le genre de truc qui peut-être très lourd


Là, je dois dire qu'il touche au sublime  
A associer avec _Parle à ma main_ feat. Yaelle 


Une série Unkle avec _War stories_, _Psyence fiction_ et _Never, Never, Land_. Trip-Hop, même si j'ai très vite perdu de vue tout ce que chacun met dans trip-hop 

Après, une petite envie de Sinéad O'Connor et _Am I Not Your Girl?_ (ses reprises de standards jazz) puis _Throw Down Your Arms_ et pour finir, son titre sur _Red Hot + Blue: A Tribute To Cole Porter_.


----------



## ScubaARM (8 Décembre 2007)

Bonsoir tout le monde.
J'ai retrouvé çà :


​ 
Un très bon réveil matin. Cela arrache comme un banc de Kawa Ninja à 260 kms.


----------



## CheepnisAroma (8 Décembre 2007)

Tyshawn Sorey, le batteur de jazz qui monte (ici avec Steve Coleman). Daucuns le comparent déjà à Tony Williams. Limage est de piètre qualité, désolé. Attention, ça dépote sévère  

[YOUTUBE]9vgd_fmKBHo[/YOUTUBE]

Tyshawn Sorey sur My Space


----------



## HmJ (8 Décembre 2007)

HmJ a dit:


> Desole si mon lien est kaputt:
> [youtube]Z6-1IRSXnlI[/youtube]



La maison de disque a fait une descente sur Youtube, mes deux videos n'etaient plus lisibles. Bref, en voici encore une autre  

Toujours les Blue Hearts (&#12502;&#12523;&#12540;&#12495;&#12540;&#12484, avec leur chanson Linda Linda (&#12522;&#12531;&#12480;&#12522;&#12531;&#12480. Un film eponyme est sorti en 2005 au Japon : 4 lyceennes montent un groupe et chantent la chanson (pour de vrai !) a la fete de leur ecole.

[YOUTUBE]LCp-9oqWGng[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## alèm (9 Décembre 2007)

teo a dit:


> A associer avec _Parle à ma main_ feat. Yaelle



_*Yelle*

elle n'est pas juive, elle est armoricain__e _


----------



## richard-deux (9 Décembre 2007)

Actuellement j'écoute l'album *Hymns for a Dark Horse* du groupe *The Bowerbirds*.

http://www.bowerbirds.org/index2.php

www.myspace.com/bowerbirds

[YOUTUBE]brk-2GMf3BM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2007)

..
[YOUTUBE]VblAfsjKIWQ[/YOUTUBE]
..​


----------



## alèm (9 Décembre 2007)

[YOUTUBE]0rNpFFOPd9M[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## naas (9 Décembre 2007)

Nos amis de kat onoma.


----------



## alèm (9 Décembre 2007)

et voilà, la reine de mes oreilles, celle qui, celle qui sans ce ne serait pas, celle qui fait que, celle qui m'a depuis longtemps hypnotisé, bien avant de me faire une inattendue bise un soir, devant un théatre perdu dans les brumes sous le beffroi d'Arras pour me remercier de photos mal cadrées Comédienne impliquée ayant pris le chemin du retour vers ses origines : un père musicien des rues, itinérant comme son peuple Tchèque, morave, sudète et slovaque à la fois, mais Rom avant tout, parlant yiddish ou allemand à l'envie, anglais avec un accent drôlatique (ya que les français qui font un complexe sur leur accent, honteux qu'ils sont encore par les défaites de Trafalgar et Waterloo), français quand elle rie. Une fois pendant un concert, je n'ai pas pu faire de photos pendant tout un morceau, elle avait planté ses yeux dans mon regard

[youtube]y-jUAIs89iE[/youtube]

ou en solo

[youtube]YJOUsA2hrWE[/youtube]

avec les marques d'oreiller (et filmés par les deux suisses mekasiens Humbert et Penzel)

[YOUTUBE]fPb--BzlEc0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## teo (9 Décembre 2007)

Aléatoire.
J'étais parti pour une série *Orange Anubis* et *Marsheaux*.
Juste avant, iTunes me lance *Vanessa Paradis* et _Dis lui toi que je t'aime [en duo avec Etienne Daho]_, un live des enfoirés je crois et j'ai de suite envie de retrouver l'ensemble de l'album _Variations sur le même t'aime_, qui passe tellement bien.

Une belle femme décidément très bien entourée :love:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2007)

Ships de Danielson


----------



## fedo (10 Décembre 2007)

j'ai pas de pochette à proposer mais j'ai découvert la semaine dernière un projet parallèle de gens de _Archie Bronson Outfit_ qui s'appelle _The Pyramids_.

Très bon je trouve encore mieux que Archie Bronson, plus orienté _Blues Explosion.
_Beaucoup de choses à proposer en ce moment outre manche, la renaissance du rock làbas AMHA et le déclin de la Scandinavie (le dernier _Hives_ fort moyen AMHA).


----------



## HmJ (10 Décembre 2007)

Je suis absolument sidere par la qualite du dernier Daho, que j'ai decouvert a l'aeroport de Beijing (!). Etienne Daho est un personnage bien connu du paysage audio francais. Certains detestent sa voix, d'autre son style de vie, mais ce garcon est un authentique artiste, qui a su traverser les modes, s'en inspirer et les depasser.

*La Notte La Notte*, *Pop Satori*, *Pour Nos Vies Martiennes* et *Tombe Pour la France* ont berce mon adolescence, avec ces melodies si typiquement annees 1980 et des textes souvent legers, toujours melodieux et infiniement plus travailles que l'apparente facilite qu'ils suggerent. Et puis il y eut *Eden *et *Paris Ailleu*rs (entre autres), qui m'ont fait realiser a quel point Daho n'etait pas que ce jeune chanteur de la scene Rennoise adule par une armee de groupies. Pour ceux qui voudraient rattrapper ces souvenirs, je ne saurai que conseille ses Singles, qui comprend egalement un extraordinaire texte de Jean Genet chante en public (*Le Condamne A Mort*).

Bien sur, il y a eu d'autres albums, mais cette *Invitation *est absolument (re)novatrice. A noter qu'il existe en plusieurs editions, avec par exemple cette reprise de *Cirrus Minor* des Pink Floyd. En decembre devrait sortir une nouvelle version ultimate dediee aux collectionneurs. Les autres pourront sans regret se contenter de ce bel album.


----------



## KARL40 (10 Décembre 2007)

fedo a dit:


> (le dernier _Hives_ fort moyen AMHA).



Je n'ai même pas cherché à écouté ce disque tellement le précédent (tyrannosaurus hives) m'avait ennuyé.

Sinon, vous avez vu que francois Fillon est en visite en Argentine.
J'espère qu'il en profitera pour ramener l'excellent dernier CD de  LOS NATAS dont j'ai déjà évoqué le nom .... :rateau:






Pour la vidéo, voir page précédente ....


----------



## teo (10 Décembre 2007)

HmJ a dit:


> Je suis absolument sidere par la qualite du dernier Daho, que j'ai decouvert a l'aeroport de Beijing (!).
> ()
> Bien sur, il y a eu d'autres albums, mais cette *Invitation *est absolument (re)novatrice. A noter qu'il existe en plusieurs editions, avec par exemple cette reprise de *Cirrus Minor* des Pink Floyd. En decembre devrait sortir une nouvelle version ultimate dediee aux collectionneurs. Les autres pourront sans regret se contenter de ce bel album.





itou



Propaganda et la version maxi de Duel 

Et ensuite, *Felix Da Housecat*_: Excursions_, c'est l'excellent _Gas 126_ de *Kiki* qui m'a donné envie de le re écouter :love: et le mix commence avec *Ladytron* alors :love:


----------



## JPTK (10 Décembre 2007)

alèm a dit:


> et voilà, la reine de mes oreilles, celle qui, celle qui sans ce ne serait pas, celle qui fait que, celle qui m'a depuis longtemps hypnotisé, bien avant de me faire une inattendue bise un soir, devant un théatre perdu dans les brumes sous le beffroi d'Arras pour me remercier de photos mal cadrées Comédienne impliquée ayant pris le chemin du retour vers ses origines : un père musicien des rues, itinérant comme son peuple Tchèque, morave, sudète et slovaque à la fois, mais Rom avant tout, parlant yiddish ou allemand à l'envie, anglais avec un accent drôlatique (ya que les français qui font un complexe sur leur accent, honteux qu'ils sont encore par les défaites de Trafalgar et Waterloo), français quand elle rie. Une fois pendant un concert, je n'ai pas pu faire de photos pendant tout un morceau, elle avait planté ses yeux dans mon regard




Ah Eva Bitova... t'as niqué au moins ?  :love: 

DAMNED !! :hein: Je voulais vérifier ce que j'avais d'elle (au moins 2 albums) dans mon itunes et plus rien !!  
Nan mais des fois y a des trucs space quand même... :mouais:


----------



## HmJ (10 Décembre 2007)

Aujourd'hui 10 decembre 2007, j'ai une pensee pour Otis Redding, Dieu de la soul parti il y a 40 ans dans un accident d'avion, il n'avait que 26 ans et deja tellement de tubes extraordinaires : Try A Little Tenderness, Respect, (Sittin' On) The Dock Of The Bay, I've Been Loving You Too Long...


----------



## bompi (10 Décembre 2007)

La photo est belle. Mais je n'ai jamais pu écouter bien longtemps ce genre de musique (plus on vocifère dans un micro, moins j'écoute).


----------



## thescreaminghand (10 Décembre 2007)

Pour ceux qui aiment le death, je viens de découvrir "divine heresy" ils sont bons mais le batteur dégomme tous les batteurs que je connaisse 

http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=vSDOP6OqPnA


----------



## Schillier21 (10 Décembre 2007)

thescreaminghand a dit:


> Pour ceux qui aiment le death, je viens de découvrir "divine heresy" ils sont bons mais le batteur dégomme tous les batteurs que je connaisse
> 
> http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=vSDOP6OqPnA



effectivement il dégomme sec!!! surtout avec la double pédale

mais celui de Slipknot, Joey Jordison se débrouille bien aussi
[youtube]wdHceDElBxs[/youtube]


----------



## Anonyme (10 Décembre 2007)

Si j'avais su je n'aurais pas acheté d'iPod Touch


----------



## teo (10 Décembre 2007)

Y'a que chez moi ou Youtube ça fait s'agiter les pales des ventilateurs ?  (Format de *$^ù?çà)


----------



## IceandFire (10 Décembre 2007)

ah t'appelles ça comme ça toi ?   
allez U2, joshua tree, avant d'aller au stade...:love: 
ensuite Mac d'aid's et guiness avec surement de la bonne indie pop...:style:


----------



## Schillier21 (10 Décembre 2007)

teo a dit:


> Y'a que chez moi ou Youtube ça fait s'agiter les pales des ventilateurs ?  (Format de *$^ù?çà)



na
mon macbook a aussi le ventilo qui tourne bien quand je vais regarder les vidéos des batteurs de death sur youtube^^

toutes les vidéos en fait




PS: ça a rien à voir mais certains jeux en flash sur internet font la même chose


----------



## Dark-Tintin (10 Décembre 2007)

Ah, j'l'connaissais pas ce batteur là, encore un taré 
Par contre, ce qui est marrant, c'est que Hellhammer il blaste à la même vitesse (écouter Anti de Mayhem ou la dernière minute de The Chosen Legacy de Dimmu) avec des bottes énormes  :hein:

A la double pédale, un des seuls super-rapide qui à pas été déjà cité c'est Negru (de Negurà bunget), mais j'ai pas pu trouver une vidéo ou live de la chanson ou il blast comme un fou... La chanson c'est "Dedesuptul", elle est ptet sur lastfm ou un truc du genre 

N'empêche que Jordisson, je crois bien que c'est le seul dans Slipknot qui est un bon musicien


----------



## gKatarn (10 Décembre 2007)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> N'empêche que Jordisson, je crois bien que c'est le seul dans Slipknot qui est un bon musicien



Ah, parce qu'il y a des musiciens dans Slipknot ?


----------



## naas (10 Décembre 2007)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> ...N'empêche que Jordisson, je crois bien que c'est le seul dans Slipknot qui est un bon musicien


Qu'on le pende alors


----------



## gKatarn (10 Décembre 2007)

Le goudron et les plumes


----------



## Dark-Tintin (10 Décembre 2007)

gKatarn a dit:


> Ah, parce qu'il y a des musiciens dans Slipknot ?



Slipknot ? C'est quoi ?


----------



## teo (10 Décembre 2007)

teo a dit:


> Y'a que chez moi ou Youtube ça fait s'agiter les pales des ventilateurs ?  *(Format de *$^ù?çà)*





Schillier21 a dit:


> na
> mon macbook a aussi le ventilo qui tourne bien quand je vais regarder les vidéos des batteurs de death sur youtube^^
> 
> toutes les vidéos en fait
> ...



_Sweet, sweet innocence _

Si si. Ca a à voir en fait.
Les pages de KM deviennent insupportables à regarder par moment 

Allez, un clin d'il à mon Ice préféré (la Poste ?)

_Bigmouth Strikes Again_
*The Smiths*
sur _The World Won't Listen_ - Merci Shuffle Party, merci lui


----------



## JPTK (11 Décembre 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Ah Eva Bitova... t'as niqué au moins ?  :love:
> 
> DAMNED !! :hein: Je voulais vérifier ce que j'avais d'elle (au moins 2 albums) dans mon itunes et plus rien !!
> Nan mais des fois y a des trucs space quand même... :mouais:



Ah bah ouai c'est Iva et non pas Eva  :rose:


----------



## naas (11 Décembre 2007)

iva mieux maintenant le jptk ? :bebe:


----------



## macaronique (11 Décembre 2007)

3 fils et 257 pages sans moi, c'est trop. Il est temps que j'impose mes goûts bizarres ici.

Hier j'ai découvert que Jonathan Coulton avait enregistré « Re : Vos Cerveaux », une version française de sa chanson Re Your Brains, traduite par quelqu'un qui s'appelle jeremsoft.





_On veut juste vous bouffer le cerveau 
Non, ce nest pas si bête 
Ca va pas tcoûter les yeux dla tête_ 

Encore mieux que l'original ! :love:


----------



## alèm (11 Décembre 2007)

Marc Ribot Ceramic Dog

Marc Ribot avec Chess Smith et  Shazad Ismailly, ça sonne New-York, c'est New-York, ça me plait, c'est âpre et rock, c'est jazz et rock, c'est des riffs de tueur et du free de folie&#8230;

en même temps, ce mec est mon dieu musical&#8230;





[youtube]g4CbuMTUeWE[/youtube]

dans le genre, Le Gognol s'en souvient peut-être mais je l'ai vu aussi à la place qu'occupe Vernon Reid dans le clip suivant avec les deux fous furieux que sont Jamaaladeen Tacuma et Calvin Weston (qui a joué comme Marc dans les Lounge Lizards de Lurie)

[YOUTUBE]sJCwZ1Uq5eU[/YOUTUBE]


jptk : parfois t'es con&#8230;


----------



## alèm (12 Décembre 2007)

et pour Doc, only pour Doc, madeleine !


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2007)

alèm a dit:


> et pour Doc, only pour Doc, madeleine !


Sur le même thème, on pouvait tout de même faire mieux.. Sans oublier ceci.


----------



## alèm (12 Décembre 2007)

_ouais *mais j'ai 10 ans et c'est beau&#8230;  *
_


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2007)

Acid Mothers Temple & the Melting Paraiso U.F.O.







Le collectif psychédélique Acid Mothers Temple Soul Collective du japonais Kawabata Makoto revisite un chant traditionnel occitan (une trentaine de minutes - le reste de l'album est constitué d'une deuxième piste)


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (12 Décembre 2007)

*Pif Paf boum*
gzouing gzouing

Pif Paf boum Pif Paf boum gzouing gzouing Pif Paf boum


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2007)

1. Playground Love
2. Clouds Up
3. Bathroom Girl
4. Cemetary Party
5. Dark Messages
6. The Word 'Hurricane'
7. Dirty Trip
8. Highschool Lover (Theme From The Virgin Suicides)
9. Afternoon Sister
10. Ghost Song
11. Empty House
12. Dead Bodies
13. Suicide Underground

Descriptions du produit
Amazon.fr
Pas de doute : la musique d'Air ne pouvait être que l'idéal contrechamp aux images du long métrage de Sofia Coppola. D'un côté le film, où cinq adolescentes évoluent dans un univers balisé par un système réfractaire à la contre-culture des années soixante-dix, de l'autre, point trop acidulée pour éviter de provoquer l'écoeurement, la musique qui slalome entre des références arty choisies avec goût : Gainsbourg évidemment, les effluves easy listening de la muzak environnementale et Pink Floyd. Entre la sensualité lancinante d'un groove organique déjà repéré sur Moon Safari et les nappes synthétiques planantes, Air ne choisit pas. Définitivement post. --Philippe Robert 

Compact
B.O. - Séduite par Moon Safari, Sofia Coppola contacta les français afin de leur confier la bande originale de son long-métrage, The Virgin Suicides ou la vie de cinq adolescentes refusant les règles qui régissent la vie adulte, dans les années 70. Le décor est planté, Nicolas Godin et Jean-Benoît Dunckel s'attellent à la tâche. Que reste t-il du premier album ? Peut-être les nappes synthétiques, une douceur quasi-palpable, voire des mélodies hippies hallucinogènes. Du côté des compos, on exploite au mieux ces basses rondes à outrance, la guitare folk ou l'écho d'une batterie survoltée. Apparemment, le duo semble s'épanouir dans ce nouveau rôle, lequel rappelle parfois l'expérience de Pink Floyd avec le film More, en 69.

Avis personnel
J'aime bien ça me détend.


----------



## teo (12 Décembre 2007)

_Lazare_ de Principles Of Geometry


Tellement d'influences récentes ou passées, comme une musique de film, j'aime vraiment certains morceaux, d'autres moins. A re écouter et re écouter.

Hier soir, dans le métro, koss aux oreilles, j'ai re écouté _Da Funk_ des *Daft Punk*, pas écouté depuis longtemps. 2 fois, 3 fois, 4 fois j'arrivais chez moi.
Je crois que je vais pouvoir écouter ce qu'ils font maintenant  
La hype commerciale qui les entourent m'ennuie autant que celui qu'entoure le iPhone. Ils sont devenus un parfait produit qui se vend bien. Tant mieux pour eux. Ils ne pourront pas égaler ce _Da Funk_. C'est un morceau parfait et il garde malgré ça ce goût sale et délicieux. Il sonne juste dans les oreilles, faut l'écouter fort, c'est pas un morceau pour écouter à la radio. Merci Soma


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2007)

teo a dit:


> Tellement d'influences récentes ou passées, comme une musique de film, j'aime vraiment certains morceaux, d'autres moins. A re écouter et re écouter.
> 
> Hier soir, dans le métro, koss aux oreilles, j'ai re écouté _Da Funk_ des *Daft Punk*, pas écouté depuis longtemps. 2 fois, 3 fois, 4 fois j'arrivais chez moi.
> Je crois que je vais pouvoir écouter ce qu'ils font maintenant
> La hype commerciale qui les entourent m'ennuie autant que celui qu'entoure le iPhone. Ils sont devenus un parfait produit qui se vend bien. Tant mieux pour eux. Ils ne pourront pas égaler ce _Da Funk_. C'est un morceau parfait et il garde malgré ça ce goût sale et délicieux. Il sonne juste dans les oreilles, faut l'écouter fort, c'est pas un morceau pour écouter à la radio. Merci Soma



J'aime bien aussi la chanson à texte française


----------



## Dark-Tintin (12 Décembre 2007)

Puisqu'on était dans le blast beat... 


Derek Roddy de Hate Eternal

[YOUTUBE]_ehxkUVaWvI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## KARL40 (12 Décembre 2007)

fig. 5 a dit:


> L'inconnu Burial ... Apparemment c'est du dub ... En tout cas c'est plus qu'intéressant



Tu m'a donné envie d'écouter en parlant de dub .... Mais on est loin du dub !
On est plus dans la famille de la musique électro !
A priori on appelle cela du "Dubstep"
J'ai au moins appris quelque chose  

Mais bon ... C'est pas trop ma tasse de thé ...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2007)

KARL40 a dit:


> Tu m'a donné envie d'écouter en parlant de dub .... Mais on est loin du dub !
> On est plus dans la famille de la musique électro !
> A priori on appelle cela du "Dubstep"
> J'ai au moins appris quelque chose
> ...



Si tu lis bien j'ai écrit "dub..." : les "..." c'est pour step   et j'avais rajouté "apparemment". Moi les styles je laisse cela à ceux qui s'y connaissent en musique

Sinon si votre voisin écoute le dernier Florent Pagny


----------



## Chang (13 Décembre 2007)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:


> *Pif Paf boum*
> gzouing gzouing
> 
> Pif Paf boum Pif Paf boum gzouing gzouing Pif Paf boum



Fais pas ton rat fils, on voit bien que c'est Vitalic, je crois deviner un "live", mais sinon, c'est vieux, c'est neuf ... c'est bien, c'est mal ? 





> Hier soir, dans le métro, koss aux oreilles, j'ai re écouté _Da Funk_ des *Daft Punk*, pas écouté depuis longtemps. 2 fois, 3 fois, 4 fois j'arrivais chez moi.
> Je crois que je vais pouvoir écouter ce qu'ils font maintenant
> La hype commerciale qui les entourent m'ennuie autant que celui qu'entoure le iPhone. Ils sont devenus un parfait produit qui se vend bien. Tant mieux pour eux. Ils ne pourront pas égaler ce _Da Funk_. C'est un morceau parfait et il garde malgré ça ce goût sale et délicieux. Il sonne juste dans les oreilles, faut l'écouter fort, c'est pas un morceau pour écouter à la radio. Merci Soma


Homework passe toujours aussi bien, c'est vrai ... Avec le temps, leur second opus s'ameliore a mes oreilles, une fois la vague passee. Mais la deferlante au gros son ultra-compresse + la mode Justice/Colette et tout le tintouin, qu'est ce que c'est lourd ...

Un peu de finesse dans la brutalite que diable ... :hein:

Alors en reponse y'a le (contre) courant minimal ... c'est d'un ennui aussi, apart quelques uns qui font ca pour le son, et pas pour le fric. C'est hallucinant le nombre de producteurs qui etaient estampilles techno (advent, bailey, corola etc etc ..) et qui maintenant, parce que c'est la ou y'a du flouze, ils font de la minimale .... et le pire c'est que c'est mauvais ... et encore pire, c'est que ca se vend ...

J'ai plus d'ipod, j'ai peu de mp3s sur mon ordi en deplacement, j'ecoute rien ... des fois c'est pas plus mal ...  ...


----------



## teo (13 Décembre 2007)

Chang a dit:


> ()
> J'ai plus d'ipod, j'ai peu de mp3s sur mon ordi en deplacement, j'ecoute rien ... des fois c'est pas plus mal ...  ...



*Enjoy the silence* _(Special dedicace à Docevil)_

J'écoutais rien et j'ai juste envie de ce morceau.

_Londinium_. Archive

J'aurai aimé une version longue façon _Again_.

Je redécouvre émerveillé le rap tranquille de Rosko John, la voix claire de Roya Arab. Les synths si évocateurs d'une époque révolue, floydiens (les grand-pères, bien avant, eux ou d'autres d'ailleurs, pas d'importance). Air (plus tard, pourtant).
Etrange groupe que ce groupe éclaté, recomposé si souvent, gardant juste ce nom alors qu'ils n'ont plus grand chose à écouter avec ce premier album. Exhumons.


Trip-hop. Urbain émerveillé. Presque serein (_Old artist_). Oui.

_Macaronique: tu as raison, parfois y'a pas besoin de dire plus _


----------



## Chang (13 Décembre 2007)

teo a dit:


> *Enjoy the silence* _(Special dedicace à Docevil)_
> 
> J'écoutais rien et j'ai juste envie de ce morceau.
> 
> ...




* DANS MES BRAS 

*Serieusement cet album m'a fait prendre il y adeja qq annees, 
un virage a 90 degres dans mes gouts musicaux ... 
C'est un concentre de bijoux musicaux compiles avec talent.
Le groupe qui n'a jamais ete le meme apres cet album et a change de genre 
pour tomber dans la pop (comme beaucoup d'artistes trip hop) 
n'a jamais reussi a egale cete performance lyrique et musicale.*




*​


----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2007)

J'ai fini par l'écouter le *Biolay* que vous aviez tant décrié il y a quelques semaines.

C'est ce que j'appelerais un "escroc doué" - un voleur, de tout, de style, d'ambiance, de notes, de mots, même de façon de chanter, l'impression d'être partout, tout le temps en terrain connu, déjà entendu, sans surprises - mais pas de mauvaises surprises non plus.

Une espèce de posture de poète romantique triste très casse-gueule, une pose que l'on sent autant minutieusement fabriquée que vaguement sincère.

Je dois avouer que, sur certains morceaux, ça marche.

Un escroc doué.


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Décembre 2007)

d'excellents remixes de Cure :love: :love: :love:


----------



## IceandFire (13 Décembre 2007)

je plussoie !!! :love:


----------



## HmJ (14 Décembre 2007)

Pour ceux qui auraient des envies de decouverte de vraie pop italienne, je ne saurais que conseiller les milanais du groupe Le Vibrazioni : rien a voir avec le sirop des Ramazzotti ou autre Bocelli (que l'on semble n'ecouter qu'en dehors de la Peninsule...), c'est vraiment du bon pop/rock, avec toujours d'excellents clips et cette facon si particuliere de poser une attention a ses fringues 

Ici, concert vraiment extra a Turin ou ils ont joue leur morceau Angelica, extrait de leur deuxieme album.

[youtube]EcXk2LlyGiU[/youtube]


----------



## meskh (14 Décembre 2007)

le gars chante faux avec ses poils dehors........ :mouais:


----------



## HmJ (14 Décembre 2007)

meskh a dit:


> le gars chante faux avec ses poils dehors........ :mouais:



Tssss, le racisme anti-italien... Encore un footeux qui parle


----------



## meskh (14 Décembre 2007)

HmJ a dit:


> Tssss, le racisme anti-italien... Encore un footeux qui parle



  

pour ne pas chanter faux, ne pas chanter du tout  

quant au foot, dur mais ce qu'il y a de meilleur en Italie, ce n'est plus la musique, mais les pates


----------



## HmJ (14 Décembre 2007)

meskh a dit:


> pour ne pas chanter faux, ne pas chanter du tout
> 
> quant au foot, dur mais ce qu'il y a de meilleur en Italie, ce n'est plus la musique, mais les pates



... meme pas vrai... ce qu'il y a de mieux... c'est les Italiennes !!!


----------



## Picouto (14 Décembre 2007)

Cette fille (Kate Nash) est vraiment déjantée :love:
Pour utiliser un raccourci, on pourrait y voir une Bjork anglaise... mais ce serait affreusement réducteur : elle semble être bien plus que ça.

Ce disque est d'une fraicheur politiquement incorrecte puisque sous ses petits airs de fillette gentillette elle nous raconte des choses parfois très crues, sans pudeur, mais avec ce talent qu'ont certains d'annoncer des choses terribles sur un ton guilleret (écoutez Dickhead ou Shit Song :love...
J'aime sa voix et sa dérision (ou désillusion) qui se dégage de l'écoute du disque... qui est globalement très très agréable à écouter.
Les mélodies sont très typées "pop angliche"... c'est sûr que si elle nous avait servi du "hard-rock teuton à minette" ça aurait été original...

Issu du marketing (aussi) myspacien, ce disque ou cette artiste (ne sachant pas lequel des 2 est un produit myspace) est une belle découverte.
J'ai parfois le sentiment (fondé) que je suis bien dans la cible des markéteux mais c'est plus fort que moi. Je me suis fait prendre une fois de plus au jeu, en attendant de voir si l'essai se transforme.

Bonne écoute.​


----------



## Chang (14 Décembre 2007)

Alors une fois n'est pas coutume, aujourd'hui c'est un album avec des guitares et des hommes et des femmes qui chantent, qui hurlent aussi dont je vais vous parler.






*The Sexual Life Of The Savages*
_Underground Post-Punk from Sao Paulo, Brasil_
Soul Jazz Records


Bien que ne connaissant aucun des groupes a l'avance et n'etant pas un fan du genre, je me suis pris ce CD chez Soul Jazz. 

Dans l'ensemble je suis assez satisfait. De bons morceaux vivants, de l'emotion, ca sent un peu la sueur mais pas trop ... 

Je ne m'avancerai pas trop dans les details car je laisse aux amateurs de grattes z'electriques le soin de presenter ces CDs. Je serai toujours un newbie en rock, en punk, en metal ... il n'empeche que parfois, j'accroche beaucoup, sur certaines "oeuvres" ... sauf sur ceux de la discotheque a Bobby* ... mais c'est une autre histoire ...  ...


*_ en fait si, y'a les Amis De Ta Femme_
​
​


----------



## teo (14 Décembre 2007)

Chang a dit:


> * DANS MES BRAS
> 
> *Serieusement cet album m'a fait prendre il y adeja qq annees,
> un virage a 90 degres dans mes gouts musicaux ...
> ...



On ne *tombe* pas dans la pop 
*La pop t'élève* 

:love:  Le pop est bonne pour toi  :love:​
La pop peut être _bonne_. Ou _mauvaise_. _Drôle_. Ou _pas drôle_.
Comme dans tout les genres musicaux. Ne crachons pas dessus par excès d'élitisme. Sinon, on finira tous rassis des oreilles à écouter des ***** inécoutables quand on aura l'âge d'Amok 




HmJ a dit:


> Pour ceux qui auraient des envies de decouverte de vraie pop italienne, je ne saurais que conseiller les milanais du groupe Le Vibrazioni () c'est vraiment du bon pop/rock, avec toujours d'excellents clips et cette facon si particuliere de poser une attention a ses fringues
> ()




J'avais besoin de confirmer la vidéo par en les googlant: ils ont fait une fixette modasse seventish ou quoi ?  :afraid:  On a pas vu une coupe de cheveux pareille depuis, pfiou Mike Brant ? 
bon, sinon, cette pop là, c'est pas ma came, mais bon, y'a du poil un peu rebelle alors je fais un effort 


(pourtant, l'Italie, les italiens, je suis toujours partant, particulièrement les sportifs ritals en survet')
​


----------



## JPTK (14 Décembre 2007)

HmJ a dit:


> Ici, concert vraiment extra a Turin ou ils ont joue leur morceau Angelica, extrait de leur deuxieme album.



Mais... mais... c'est à CHIER :rateau: et le mec est ridicule, prêt pour jouer dans un Marc Dorcel


----------



## JPTK (14 Décembre 2007)

Des concerts dans un taxi c'est possible et en plus c'est excellent


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Décembre 2007)

Ah tiens en parlant de truc italien.
Je suis à la recherche de l'album de Pino d'Angio de 82...
Introuvable ce truc...


----------



## meskh (14 Décembre 2007)

*Daft Punk / Alive 2007*

 voilà un beau cadeau que mon petit frère :love: me fît pour mon anniversaire 

l'ensemble est très bon, j'en étais resté à leur premier album Homework, qui commence à dater mais qui reste un reférence  
le live est très soutenu par le public très présent quoique un peu trop peut-être dans le mix, ce n'est qu'un avis :mouais: la chose qui me dérange c'est que l'on entends parler des gens sans distinguer leur propos, heureusement, mais cela est présent sur le début de plusieurs tracks.
il y a une chanson pop-electro que je ne connaîssais pas, et qui est à chier  comme si ils voulaient faire un peu comme tout ces DJ-Star'ac, titre mauvais de chez mauvais 

sinon la couleur Daft Punk est bien là, et malgré cette balance pas terrible, l'ensemble livré vaut bien le coup


----------



## meskh (14 Décembre 2007)

d'ailleurs le morceau Too Long / Steam Machine reprends en arpèges de synthé type Lead un thème harmonique qui n'est pas sans rapeller un morceau des années 80, genre groupe anglais mais lequel ?? 

trou de mémoire affreux :affraid:


----------



## Schillier21 (14 Décembre 2007)

Ces jours ya Guano Apes qui passe bien
pis du reggae genre Kamilean ou Matysiahu

Bon évidemment c'est en plus des grands classiques habituels


----------



## KARL40 (14 Décembre 2007)

GODSPEED YOU BLACK EMPEROR "F#A#"


----------



## naas (14 Décembre 2007)

J'ai toujours du mal a donner une chance a ces groupes qui en cherchant a prendre l'habit de DCD en oublient la démarche originelle.
Essayons encore donc


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2007)

naas a dit:


> J'ai toujours du mal a donner une chance a ces groupes qui en cherchant a prendre l'habit de DCD en oublient la démarche originelle.
> Essayons encore donc



De quoi cause-t-on ? 

En passant par la Lorain, le groupe actuel de Jason Molina


----------



## teo (15 Décembre 2007)

Citations, références, ça passe mieux oui 

J'imagine que ça a trait à _Dead Can Dance_ et _Godspeed_, mais ne connaissant pas vraiment les deux groupes, je ne fais qu'imaginer. On laissera naas confirmer ou infirmer ? 
--------------------------------------------------------------

Quelques perles aux yeux embués de Nina Simone. La reprise de Brel _Ne me quitte pas_ qui m'arrache des frissons avec sa voix étrangère, noire et américaine. Ces paroles, un jour arrive où on les entend différemment, ça prend corps, tripes et sang, soudain, ça émerge, ça déchire, ça ravage. Et puis ensuite, on l'écoute apaisé et elle redevient une des plus belles chansons de la terre.

_Feeling good_, je l'ai découverte grâce à un sample sur un morceau techno/dance, y'a 15 ans, il passait tellement bien. Puissant, voluptueux, heureux, comme ces matins où on mangerait le monde, tellement tout est bien autour de soi 

_Wild is the wind (1964 - Live in New York)_ et la version de Bowie, _At The Beeb_
Quand le vent souffle... et que cette voix s'envole. La grâce.

Dave Gahan, _Hourglass._
_(cf. plus haut )_



​


----------



## Grug (15 Décembre 2007)

naas a dit:


> J'ai toujours du mal a donner une chance a ces groupes qui en cherchant a prendre l'habit de DCD en oublient la démarche originelle.
> Essayons encore donc



C'est dur de vieillir non ?


----------



## CouleurSud (15 Décembre 2007)

Guilty Razors. _Guilty!

_L'album date de 78, mais a été vite pilonné par leur marque de disque. Réédité en 2006, d'abord en vinyl, puis en CD.
Pour moi, un des meilleurs groupes français de cette époque "punk", avec Métal Urbain et Asphalt Jungle. Teigneux, hargneux, brut. D'ailleurs, ils n'étaient pas des petits joueurs dans leur quotidien. Violents, intenables, braqueurs de directeur artistique, etc.. Ils n'ont fait qu'un disque. De rock. Du rock.

Après, ils ont très mal tourné. L'un des frères Perez a formé Bandolero (l'ignoble tube "Paris Latino"). C'est tout dire. Mais, c'est une autre histoire.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2007)

teo a dit:


> Citations, références, ça passe mieux oui
> 
> J'imagine que ça a trait à _Dead Can Dance_ et _Godspeed_, mais ne connaissant pas vraiment les deux groupes, je ne fais qu'imaginer. On laissera naas confirmer ou infirmer ?



Si c'est cela, ce sont deux groupes qui n'ont pas grand chose à voir quand même



teo a dit:


> Dave Gahan, _Hourglass._
> 
> 
> 
> ​



C'est Dave Gahan ? 

Pour ne pas flooder











Qu'est ce que c'est ?

Les deux albums de iLiKETRAINS (le premier est un mini-album en fait) 

A qui s'adressent ce disque ?

*Ceux qui m'aiment prendront le train* 

Plus sérieusement, il y a un peu de Nick Cave (pour la voix), un peu de Sigur Ros et Radiohead (pour les envolées mélodiques), un peu de GYBE (pour les lignes de guitare façon post-rock)

Une grande partie des chansons constitue au surplus une visite de l'Histoire (souvent anglaise) :

Spencer Perceval le seul premier ministre anglais assassiné
Terra Nova sur l'expédition dramatique de Scott en Antarctqie en 1912
A Rook House for Bobby sur la folie d'un policier devenu champion du monde d'échecs
The Beeching Report sur les grèves qui ont fait suite au rapport de Beeching dans le secteur ferroviaire anglais dans les années 1960


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (15 Décembre 2007)

*Hier soir à la staracadem**
ils n'ont pas réinterprété Modified Toy Orchestra. Et pour cause.

Cet album est comme une sorte de tri sélectif musical puisque la musique qui le compose a été composée à partir de circuits imprimés de jouets détournés de leur usage initial ; à défaut de samplers et de synthétiseurs.

De l'électronica expérimentale pour grands enfants en quelque sorte, à des années lumières de la soupe commerciale nous étant servie à larges louches par les majors.


Un lien vers leur page mysp°ce pour vous faire une idée si vous voulez : X


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2007)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:


> *Hier soir à la staracadem**
> ils n'ont pas réinterprété Modified Toy Orchestra. Et pour cause.
> 
> Cet album est comme une sorte de tri sélectif musical puisque la musique qui le compose a été composée à partir de circuits imprimés de jouets détournés de leur usage initial ; à défaut de samplers et de synthétiseurs.
> ...



En parlant de Toys, la dernière compilation Intelligent Toys du webzine/label lituanien Sutemos est disponible (il y a pas mal d'autres compilations) : ce sont souvent des artistes locaux  ou  d''autres pays de l'est mais il y aussi des artistes plus connus comme Manual, Funckarma ou I.S.A.N.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (15 Décembre 2007)

My Dying Bride - Turn Loose The Swan
(Doom/Death Sympho)






Un de leurs 3 premiers albums, (As the flowers wither / Turn Loose The Swan / Trinity (qui regroupe 3 EP), lourd, des gros riffs, des passages bien malsains et un violon bien foutu
La pochette correspond bien à l'album 
Playlist : 
1- Sear Me MCMXCIII (7"24')          => Piano + Violon + Vocaux chants
2-Your River         (9"24')               => Début acoustique, après des gros riffs bien soutenus par le violon et la batterie, vocaux chant et growl alternés, 4 parties
3-The Songless Bird (7"00')            => Début carrément chelou piano+violon, limite malsain (même style que "Le Cerf Malade", sur Trinity), après vocaux principalement chant, qquns des meilleurs riffs de l'album (surtout le 2ème principal), souvent suivis d'un ptit passage guitare acoustique+piano+violon
4-The Snow In My Hand (7"09')      => Violon plus discret, vocaux chants et growl, gros riffs aussi, pas mal de breaks
5-The Crown Of Symphaty (12"15') => La plus longue, quelques passages Violon+Gratte+Chant, chanson bien longue, comme pour les autres elle est divisée en plusieurs sous-parties dont certaines reviennent qq fois, ici 5parties plus ou moins
6-Turn Loose The Swan (10"08')     => Bcp de passages avec Guitare Acoustique+Violon+Fond de guitare électrique, le reste du temps tempo plus lent que sur le reste d'album
7-Black God   (4"51')                     => Piano + Violon + Chant et aussi la seule chanson sur toute la disco avec quelques passages de chant féminin, chanson la plus courte, mais le rythme est à la limite du funeral doom (comme certains passages des autres chansons, mais là c'est sur toute la durée)

J'ai trouvé des extrais de l'album ici


----------



## ScubaARM (16 Décembre 2007)

Bouche bée et bras ballants

Within Temptation - "our farewell"

[YOUTUBE]h6nDF9pRUPQ[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## alèm (17 Décembre 2007)

ça faisait bien longtemps que je ne l'avais écouté, peut-être du temps pour refermer des blessures et donc par ricocher écarter Soaz de ma vie quelques temps mais elle y est revenue avec sa classe habituelle et son humour, nous nous sommes manqués quelques mois mais plus ce n'était pas possible et j'espère bien collaborer à ses multiples projets à ma façon. Mais ce n'est pas de la pub, la musique de Soaz m'est indispensable, c'est comme ça que nous avons fait connaissance, le reste est venu par l'écriture et une estime réciproque. Mais sa musique, sa musique qui trotte et trottine
Soaz est souvent avec d'autres groupes, ella a joué avec tant de groupes. Soaz n'arrête pas, de Zagohaï (où officiait aussi notre amie commune Doulaï) à Megalux, voir ici une courte bio
Soaz en solo c'est The Milk, un violoncelle électrique, une guitare électro-acoustique, quelques pédales pour se sampler elle-même et une voix posée et enchanteuse. Une musique charmeuse, rageuse souvent et mélancolique.
[dm]7fLyfpuKprg5gbHQ2[/dm]

voilà, ce n'est pas de la pub pour une amie mais un court texte sur une musicienne que j'apprécie énormément (et l'amitié je la garde pour moi)

sinon, il y a toujours les inédits du bon Dominique A venu aussi de l'Ouest alors que ces inédits viennent de partout




Les Sons Cardinaux


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Décembre 2007)

Rhooo, pour les connaisseurs, j'ai resorti un vieux Pino d'Angio de 81...
Un bonheur je vous dis... :love: :love: :love:


----------



## CouleurSud (18 Décembre 2007)

Michael Rother. _Flamende Herzen_ (1976)

Michael Rother, né en 1950,  guitariste allemand (et aussi aux claviers, on dira, à lépoque, Moog et ARP). Il joue dabord avec Kraftwerk en 1971, puis, la même année, forme Neu ! avec Klaus Dinger. Neu ! sortira trois disques essentiels entre 71 et 75. _Flammende Herzen_ est le premier disque solo de Michael Rother. On y retrouve le versant contemplatif de Neu ! ( notamment « Seeland » sur _Neu ! 75_). Les mélodies sont simples, presque minimalistes comme chez Neu !. Mais dans une ambiance apaisée. Avec des petites perles de guitare lumineuses, aériennes, sur le fond du jeu de batterie hypnotique de Jackie Liebezeit de Can.
Suivra _Sterntaler _en 1977. Dans la même veine introspective.


----------



## fedo (18 Décembre 2007)

Ce disque a le mérite certain d'être remastérisé





et de comporter nombre de chefs d'oeuvre, perso je suis très _Maggie's farm_ en ce moment...


----------



## samoussa (18 Décembre 2007)

fedo a dit:


> Ce disque a le mérite certain d'être remastérisé
> 
> 
> et de comporter nombre de chefs d'oeuvre, perso je suis très _Maggie's farm_ en ce moment...




+1


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2007)

:style:​


----------



## richard-deux (19 Décembre 2007)

Actuellement, j'écoute l'album *"A Guide To Love, Loss And Desperation"* par *"The Wombats"*.

Album sympathique et c'est tout. :rateau: 
Je dirais une copie de Franz Ferdinand et de Kaiser Chiefs.  






[YOUTUBE]gyCi4CMD29w[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## HmJ (19 Décembre 2007)

fedo a dit:


> Ce disque a le mérite certain d'être remastérisé
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si tu aimes Maggie's Farm, mon album fetiche de Dylan est celui d'un autre concert, Hard Rain :


----------



## Php21 (19 Décembre 2007)

en ce moment : The Chieftains , groupe de ballades irlandaises sur cet album avec en featuring : Sting, Jagger Mick, O'connor Sinead, Morrisson Van, Knopfler Mark, Cooder Ry, Faithfull Marianne, Jones Tom, The Rolling Stones.


----------



## HmJ (19 Décembre 2007)

Php21 a dit:


> en ce moment : The Chieftains , groupe de ballades irlandaises sur cet album avec en featuring : Sting, Jagger Mick, O'connor Sinead, Morrisson Van, Knopfler Mark, Cooder Ry, Faithfull Marianne, Jones Tom, The Rolling Stones.



... pas des manchots, quoi...


----------



## fedo (19 Décembre 2007)

HmJ a dit:


> Si tu aimes Maggie's Farm, mon album fetiche de Dylan est celui d'un autre concert, Hard Rain :



j'adore _Maggie's farm_ .
et pour tous les amateurs je me permets aussi humblement de conseiller la reprise de _Stephen Malkmus & The Million Bashers_ sur la BO du film _I'm not there***_





ainsi que la relecture (j'adore cette nouvelle expression du marketing musical ) du titre sur l'album _Renegades_ de _Rage against the machine







*** _à noter aussi sur la BO du film la fantastique reprise de _Man in the long black coat__ par Mark Lanegan_  + _I'm not there_ par _Sonic Youth + __stuck inside of Mobile with the Memphis blues again_ par _Cat Power_  :love::love::love:.


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Décembre 2007)

Sauf que c'est pas cette version là de l'album, mais la version australienne de 74 avec Bon Scot au chant et des titres différents de la version mondiale sortie en 76, mais je ne trouve pas la pochette...



j'ai fini par la trouver:


----------



## KARL40 (19 Décembre 2007)

fedo a dit:


> LOL, pour ceux qui ont prévu de conserver leurs jours de RTT en 2008 sachez que l'album _Passover_ des _Black Angels_ sorti en 2006 est de nouveau disponible chez une grande surface culturelle pour moins de 12 .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Acheté, Ecouté et ... Approuvé  !
J'étais complètement passé à coté


----------



## tirhum (19 Décembre 2007)

En écoute en ce moment...
Je ne connaissais pas cet album (suis passé à côté ! :rose: ) :






J'ai du mal à m'y retrouver dans la deuxième moitié de l'album par rapport aux albums plus anciens... 

Mais bon...  

Un des seuls titres que j'ai trouvé (en vidéo potables) de cet album..


----------



## Anonyme (19 Décembre 2007)

_Two Lone Swordsmen_​Déçu. On m'en avait dit du bien. 
Pas que c'est naze mais il y a pas véritablement de personnalité. Ca se mêle au flot de groupe ti' rock. Pas de découverte. Pas de neuf. Du copier. Du "A la manière de".
J'ai des bouchons dans les oreilles ou bien. ?


----------



## hegemonikon (20 Décembre 2007)

Sur ma platine en attendant l'aube... Prêté par un ami hier soir, comment diable ai-je pu rater la sortie d'un tel album ?

*Of Montreal* - _Hissing Fauna, Are You the Destroyer?_






PS: re :love:


----------



## HmJ (20 Décembre 2007)

Je me suis remis un bon vieux Nine Inch Nails du temps de mon lycee : The Downward Spiral.






Les paroles de Closer donnaient ca :

_you let me violate you
you let me desecrate you
you let me penetrate you
you let me complicate you

help me
i broke apart my insides
help me
i've got no soul to sell
help me
the only thing that works for me
help me get away from myself

i want to **** you like an animal
i want to feel you from the inside
i want to **** you like an animal
my whole existence is flawed
you get me closer to god

You can have my isolation
You can have the hate that it brings
You can have my absence of faith
You can have my everything

help me
tear down my reason
help me
it's your sex i can smell
help me
you make me perfect
help me 
think of somebody else

i want to **** you like an animal
i want to feel you from the inside
i want to **** you like an animal
my whole existence is flawed

you
get
me closer to god

through every forest
above the trees
within my stomach
scraped off my knees
i drink the honey 
from inide your hive
you are the reason i stay alive     
_

Je vous dis pas la tete des voyageurs quand je fredonnais ca dans le train, les ecouteurs sur la tete


----------



## Anonyme (20 Décembre 2007)

Le label Sounds Famlyre propose en téléchargement une compilation A Familyre Christmas Vol 1. de ses artistes dont Danielson, Sufjan Stevens ou Hald-Handed Cloud

... et j'en profite pour vous souhaiter de bonnes fêtes de Noël


----------



## fedo (20 Décembre 2007)

HmJ a dit:


> Je me suis remis un bon vieux Nine Inch Nails du temps de mon lycee : The Downward Spiral.
> 
> Les paroles de Closer donnaient ca :



je préfère ça que _Hurt , _j'ai jamais compris ce que ce titre venait faire sur _The Downward Spiral._ surtout vu la manie de _NIN _de sortir des EP à la pelle.

En même temps à l'époque (1994) pas mal de groupes catalogués metal incluaient un titre passable en radio/MTV sur leur album.

On trouvait même sur le particulièrement remuant _Far beyond driven_ de _Pantera_ une reprise très calme du _Planet Caravan_ de _Black Sabbath_.


----------



## HmJ (20 Décembre 2007)

fedo a dit:


> je préfère ça que _Hurt , _j'ai jamais compris ce que ce titre venait faire sur _The Downward Spiral._ surtout vu la manie de _NIN _de sortir des EP à la pelle.
> 
> En même temps à l'époque (1994) pas mal de groupes catalogués metal incluaient un titre passable en radio/MTV sur leur album.
> 
> On trouvait même sur le particulièrement remuant _Far beyond driven_ de _Pantera_ une reprise très calme du _Planet Caravan_ de _Black Sabbath_.



Y'a meme eu The Further Downward Spiral un peu apres, mais j'ai jamais accroche.


----------



## fedo (20 Décembre 2007)

HmJ a dit:


> Y'a meme eu The Further Downward Spiral un peu apres, mais j'ai jamais accroche.



Ouai c'était en fait _Further Down the Spiral , _très bons remix de _Mr. Self Destruct_ dessus AMHA. très utiles en cas de soirée karaoké chez les voisins .


----------



## naas (20 Décembre 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> En écoute en ce moment...
> Je ne connaissais pas cet album (suis passé à côté ! :rose: ) :
> 
> 
> ...



C'est marrant ce mélange d'odeurs arabes, californienes et métal.
quel est leur meilleur album que j'écoute un peu plus ?


----------



## teo (20 Décembre 2007)

Retour sur une rencontre. Ca faisait longtemps que je n'avais pas écouté cet album.





Percussions, flûtes, cordes. Une ambiance zen agitée. Un voyage.
Pour avoir longtemps travaillé avec cet album dans les oreilles, c'est parfait avant 10h du matin. Comme un thé très excitant, c'est chaud, vif, ça réveille, tonifie et ça calme les énervements matinaux.
En tournée en 2008, pour les chanceux anglais, belges, allemands et suisses.

La France, grande découvreuse de "world music" est encore une fois passé à côté. Nous avons fort heureusement Carla Bruni à l'export


----------



## tirhum (20 Décembre 2007)

naas a dit:


> C'est marrant ce mélange d'odeurs arabes, californienes et métal.
> quel est leur meilleur album que j'écoute un peu plus ?


Le "problème" avec Primus c'est que si tu veux des "repères", tu vas vite être perdu... 

Mais tu peux toujours écouter le "brown album", dont sont extrait ces titres :
- "kalamazoo" ou "Duchess And The Proverbial Mind Spread"... 

Ou de l'album "Pork soda" :
- "welcome to this world" et "Nature boy"...

:love:


P.S : t'occupe pas des images sur "welcome to this world"...


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Décembre 2007)

Je suis dans ma période rock chevelu...


----------



## macarel (20 Décembre 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Je suis dans ma période rock chevelu...


Et moi, je suis dans ma période dépressive, donc:
Tom Waits (Raindogs), Nick Cave (Murder Ballads), Neil Young (Harvest), Eno (Music for airports), Marianne Faithfull (Blazing away):sick:


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Décembre 2007)

Alors lance toi sur Mogwai ou Sigur Ros


----------



## alèm (20 Décembre 2007)

_Tom Waits dans Raindogs dépressif ? :shock:

jette toi d'un pont, tu mérites que ça après un tel blasphème !   
_


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Décembre 2007)

The Wall Under Construction

La démo de The Wall.
Intéressant.


----------



## macarel (20 Décembre 2007)

alèm a dit:


> _Tom Waits dans Raindogs dépressif ? :shock:
> 
> jette toi d'un pont, tu mérites que ça après un tel blasphème !
> _



Sa voix d'outre tombe a tendance à être agréable dans ma dépression profonde 
Ce n'est pas forcément la musique qui est dépressive, c'est plutôt moi dans ce cas.
ça ira mieux ce soir, 13 jours sans emmerdements (jusqu'au 2/01/08 hein ), une aubaine pour ma petite tête   
Puis, je continue avec Peer Gynt, pour enfoncer le clou (dans ma tête):rose:


----------



## alèm (20 Décembre 2007)

_moi, c'est l'inverse, les emmerdements finissent le 02 janvier 

du coup, le jeu de guitare de Marc Ribot sur Rain Dogs ou l'accordéon qui doit être secoué par Schimmel

_[YOUTUBE]qVaEPx_VyXs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CouleurSud (20 Décembre 2007)

macarel a dit:


> Et moi, je suis dans ma période dépressive, donc:
> Tom Waits (Raindogs), Nick Cave (Murder Ballads), Neil Young (Harvest), Eno (Music for airports), Marianne Faithfull (Blazing away):sick:



Eno dépressif (ou déprimant) ? Dans _Music for Airports_ ? 

Mais non. Il s'en dégage une sorte de sérénité. Comme dans _Music for films 

_Par contre, pour Marianne Faithfull et _Harvest, _j'agrée. J'ajouterais _Rock Bottom _de Robert Wyatt. Il n'y a pas plus déprimant (à part _OK Computer_ de Radiohead)


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Décembre 2007)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Il n'y a pas plus déprimant (à part _OK Computer_ de Radiohead)



Pourquoi?
Les introspections sont-elles forcément déprimantes?


----------



## CouleurSud (20 Décembre 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Pourquoi?
> Les introspections sont-elles forcément déprimantes?



Non. Mais celles de Radiohead, si. En fait, je les aime bien, depuis le début. Mais j'ai du mal à les écouter. Je ne sais pas pourquoi, mais ça me donne la nausée.


----------



## macarel (20 Décembre 2007)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Non. Mais celles de Radiohead, si. En fait, je les aime bien, depuis le début. Mais j'ai du mal à les écouter. Je ne sais pas pourquoi, mais ça me donne la nausée.



Bon, j'ai l'impression que tout le monde n'est pas d'accord sur ce qui est resenti comme dépressif 
Toujours est il que Eno, et les autres que j'ai nommés m'aident à passer le cap d'une dépression profonde annoncée sérieuse avec une certaine sérénité  Ce n'est déjà pas si al non?
Ce soir je mettrai "The Scabs" (avec Bob Scneider) "Freebird"
Surtout "Vagina" et "Tarantula" ont tendance à me mettre en forme pour ne pas parler de "Pussy fever":love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Décembre 2007)

Double album dont le second est en acoustique.
Excellent, comme toujours


----------



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2007)

en ce moment, en boucle et d'une façon obsessionnelle: _playlist_ à partir de *sonic youth*, les premiers *wire* et *bauhaus* et le combo *the ex*... pour me détendre un _playlist_ décalé avec *sparklehorse*, *pavement*, *sonic youth *et les derniers *wyatt*...


----------



## HmJ (22 Décembre 2007)

Un petit Fatals pour me reveiller ce matin :






_Bon Jean-Louis on sle fait ctube ? 
Oh bah on va pas trop sfouler non plus hein ! 
On sclaque deux boucle sur lsampler, 
Hop refrain limite, tu vas pas mdire que cest dur ?! 
Oh nan nan nan, pas un truc de dance italienne, 
Oh nan cest bon on a encore bouffé dla pizza à midi, 
Nan, tu trouves un truc branchouille style New-Yorkais là 
Ouais Yankee stu veux ouais, Yankee ou méchant jmen tape hein ! 
Jveux que quand les mecs y zachètent y sdisent euh, 
Ouais jen ai rien à foutre de cqui sdisent, jveux quils achètent, 
Tas quà voir largement lesprit ! 
Mais ouais tu vas mtrouver une voix de greluche 
Bien sex et tout, ça vend ça ouais ouais 
[...]_


----------



## Anonyme (22 Décembre 2007)

1. Le Mag Indie Rock propose une compilation de 19 artistes français : Fresh and French Tour

2.  Pour ceux qui aiment le hip-hop (sous réserve que cela en soit bien ) Cyne propose en téléchargement un ep

3. Dany and the champions of the world (qui rappellera des souvenirs de lecture ...) propose un Happy Christmas


----------



## Chang (23 Décembre 2007)

Compilation des singles de chez Soul Jazz pour la saison 2006-07

Commandee en version CD, enfin recue apres quelques semaines d'attentes 

Tres bons morceaux en general, differentes ambiances, de l'acid au hip hop en passant par des ambiance plus cools, plus lechees ... bref a recommander pour un cadeau a une personne quon aime bien  ....

​


----------



## Anonyme (26 Décembre 2007)

Des titres rares de 1978-1982 de fils spirituels de Joy Division







Section 25 - Illuminus Illumina


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Décembre 2007)

Premier album de la grande (et trop rare) Kate Bush.
Produit par Gilmour. Un album composé alors que la belle n'avait que 17 ans. Un bijou.
:love: :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Décembre 2007)

Autour d'Erik Satie 






3 Gymnopédies par le duo ISAN (chez Morr Music)






Infantjoy - Paul Morley d'Art of Noise notamment et James Bandury de The Auteurs - dans un album  de coopération (on retrouve ISAN) très inspiré par la musique de Satie


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Décembre 2007)

Je ne me souvenais pas à quel point je trouve que cet album est une sombre bouse...





:mouais:


----------



## jahrom (26 Décembre 2007)

La musique électronique n'a pas toujours été ce qu'elle est.
Certains d'entre nous en on certainement connu les débuts. (ça rajeuni pas tout ça... )
Voici un classique, qui va sans doute rappeler des tas de trucs à certains...

C'était en 1992...


age of love - jam & spoon remix


----------



## alèm (26 Décembre 2007)

mince, moi qui pensait que la musique électronique remontait bien avant même Kraftwerk 

[youtube]j72xBFffZck[/youtube]

ça va pas du tout te rajeunir premier album : 1971 ah zut, t'étais pas né ! 

à la même époque, un truc qui fait du bien à l'écrieur et à la raclure :






[youtube]4vLewIZEsOw[/youtube]


----------



## jahrom (26 Décembre 2007)

Voyons Rémi, je parlais de la musique électronique "commerciale", celle qui nous rassemblait dans ce qu'on appelait les raves party. (que de souvenirs à chercher les entrepôts fléchés au départ d'une porte parisienne  ) 
Celle qui nous a fait décoller sans même prendre l'avion, celle qui nous a fait découvrir le savant mélange des lettres de l'alphabet : MDMA

Comme ça par exemple...

Humate - love stimulation... ha mes premiers bonbons


----------



## Dark-Tintin (26 Décembre 2007)

Musique éléctronique commerciale... vous parlez de la tektonik ? ce vieux truc à gerber ? 

Dans la voiture pendant 30min j'ai du supporter la tektonik de l'ipod de ma soeur avait mit un peu fort, (après 3h à écouter Death je finissais pas avoir mal aux oreilles donc j'avais enlevé mon ipod ) et je dois avouer que j'ai jamais entendu une merde pareille  

Que ça soit le rap, tokio hotel, la star ac', j'ai jamais rien entendu qui atteigne ce niveau d'horreur, je préfère encore la country 'ricaine :hein:, rien que le son des synthés (ou quoi que ce soit) est carrément casse-burnes, sans compter des mélodies à 2 balles qui sont répétées au même rythme pendant toutes la chanson :mouais:


----------



## NED (26 Décembre 2007)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Musique éléctronique commerciale... vous parlez de la tektonik ? ce vieux truc à gerber ?
> 
> Dans la voiture pendant 30min j'ai du supporter la tektonik de l'ipod de ma soeur avait mit un peu fort, (après 3h à écouter Death je finissais pas avoir mal aux oreilles donc j'avais enlevé mon ipod ) et je dois avouer que j'ai jamais entendu une merde pareille
> 
> Que ça soit le rap, tokio hotel, la star ac', j'ai jamais rien entendu qui atteigne ce niveau d'horreur, je préfère encore la country 'ricaine :hein:, rien que le son des synthés (ou quoi que ce soit) est carrément casse-burnes, sans compter des mélodies à 2 balles qui sont répétées au même rythme pendant toutes la chanson :mouais:



C'est ty pas que que tu serais en train de murrir TINTIN?


----------



## Dark-Tintin (27 Décembre 2007)

Ca me déçoit que tu puisses penser ça de moi.


----------



## bompi (27 Décembre 2007)

Cet après-midi, retour aux sources. Cinq disques que je n'ai cessé d'écouter, sous toutes leurs formes, depuis leur sortie :
Ambient 1 : Music for Aiport




Ambient 2 : The plateaux of Mirrors




Ambient 3 : Day of Radiance




Ambient 4 : On Land




Fourth World Vol. 1 : Possible Musics





Cinq albums qui re/définissent la musique d'ambiance. Très (mais alors très) loin de ce que l'on appelle en général _Ambiant_ actuellement. Bref, des disques qui ouvrent de nouvelles voies que j'ai adoré emprunter.


----------



## ghostfader (27 Décembre 2007)

Voila ma playlist pour ce mois-ci, je vous conseille le premier titre c'est une tuerie avec une boucle pop 70's en guise de refrain.
Le second titre sort tout droit de mon logic il est trop Hot et est introuvable pour l'instant mais ne deseperez pas...

D'ailleurs je vous invite a ecouter aussi le dernier remix que j'ai fait (Give it to me), il tourne en radio et est classé dans les charts sur FanbaseMp3.com et Musichostnetwork.com.

Washington Square (feat Gravediggaz) by Leo le bug 

La voix du sud - Dj Ghostfader Rmx by Kerox 

Give it to me Rmx - Dj Ghostfader

Ma destinee by Youssoupha

Guerre by Mafia K'1 Fry

Irreversible by Fatcap

Etat d'esprit Ft Dj Ghostfader by Zas

Coop de Blanco by La Cellule

Fever by Rhymefest

Get Buck In Here by Felli Fel feat. Akon, Diddy, Ludacris & Lil Jon

Rollin ft. Sadat X, Ju Ju, ... by Marco Polo

Mais qu'est ce que c'est by La Nebuleuz


En electro je vous invite a decouvrir la derniere signature de mon label Mystick Records:

Kyn-zia

dont les titres suivants sont dispos en ecoute sur Ilike et Reverbnation. 

Ballatomika by Kyn-zia

Psyky Circus - Dj Ghostfader Rmx by Kyn-zia

Vous pouvez retrouver la plupart des artistes et de ces titres en ecoute sur Myspace ou Ilike.

J'ai un bug (suis sur le Pc de mon taf) je redemarre et reviens pour la suite


----------



## Chang (27 Décembre 2007)

ghostfader a dit:


> Voila ma playlist pour ce mois-ci,
> 
> [...]
> 
> J'ai un bug (suis sur le Pc de mon taf) je redemarre et reviens pour la suite




Des liens peut etre ?
Des images peut etre ?

J'ai essaye de trouver vite fait sur Myspace ce dont tu parles et j'ai abandonne, je supporte pas ce site, yen a partout ...

Tu serai beaucoup plus efficace avec moins de noms et plus de liens directs vers les pages concernees.


----------



## ghostfader (27 Décembre 2007)

...desole je m'emballe un peu, j'ai tendance en plus a me laisser deborder par ma passion.

Je vais essayer de rectifier dans mon prochain post en rajoutant les liens et tout et tout. Suis au taf et j'ai pas acces a Myspace donc j'attends demain pour vous donner tout ca.

Par contre du coup je peux vous passer les liens vers "mes pages" et les pages des artistes de mon label si vous voulez.

Le nom du label est Mystick Records, c'est une ptite structre que j'ai créé y a 4 ans.
Mon influence 1ere etant le HH, la plupart de "mes" artsites sont issus de cette mouvance. Depuis le milieu 2007 je commence a ouvrir une section electro du label pour diversifier mon activité.

Voici donc une liste de liens vers les pages des artistes Mystick:







Mystick Records:

http://www.myspace.com/mystickrec

http://www.myspace.com/mystick1

http://apps.facebook.com/ilike/artist/Mystick+Records

http://www.reverbnation.com/label/mystickrecords

http://www.ilike.com/artist/Mystick+Records

Dj Ghostfader:

Hip Hop - R&B - DanceHall

http://www.myspace.com/djghostfader

http://www.ilike.com/artist/Dj+Ghostfader

http://www.garageband.com/artist/ghostfader

http://www.reverbnation.com/djghostfader

http://waxdj.com/djs/5161/

Dj Ben-R:

Hip Hop - Dance Hall - Electro

http://www.myspace.com/djbenr31

http://www.garageband.com/artist/djbenr

http://www.ilike.com/artist/Dj+Ben-R

http://www.reverbnation.com/djbenr

La Cellule:

Hip Hop - Rap

http://www.myspace.com/lacellule31

http://www.garageband.com/artist/lacellule

http://www.ilike.com/artist/emerging/lacellule

http://www.reverbnation.com/lacellule

Kyn-zia:

Electro - Tech - Hardcore

http://www.ilike.com/artist/Kyn+zia

http://www.reverbnation.com/kynzia


Voila !

Vous pourrez ecouter et telecharger certains titres et mixes librement; de plus sur Garageband vous avez la possibilté de souscrire aux podcasts sur Itunes.

Pour les fans de Widgets, les modules Mystick sont disponibles sur Ecosystem (Netvibes)

Jinvite tous ceux qui ne connaissent pas a installer le plugin iLike sur Itunes je trouve le systeme terrible (echange de playlist et de gouts musicaux avec d'autres internautes)

Je vous invite a me laisser vos commentaires et impressions qui seront toujours bienvenus.

Pour le reste de la Playlist du post precedent, je vais la completer et y rajouter des liens et images, toujours heureux de faire partager mes gouts.


----------



## Chang (27 Décembre 2007)

*Daft Punk - Alive 2007*







​
Etant tres grand fan du Alive 97, que je considere comme leur meilleure sortie avec Homework, je me suis laisse tente par ce disque qui, je l'esperais, allait me reconcilier avec les Daft Punk. Non pas que je n'aime pas ce quils font maintenant, mais disons que je prefere la peche, le cote techno brute et rentre dedans de leurs premiers CDs.

J'ai ete en fait assez supris que ce live est en fait somme toute assez molasson, qu'il n'y a pas vraiment d'apports aux versions originales. Eux disent que si, dans une interview dans Trax de novembre. Perso, je suis assez decu. Certains melanges entre 2 morceaux sont meme limite pas coherents ... Bref ... Sympa, mais pas top ...


----------



## ghostfader (27 Décembre 2007)

Faudra que j'ecoute le Daft Punk je suis interloqué par ce que tu me dis.

En meme temp j'ai deja vu plusieurs de leurs live et je pense aussi qu'ils ne sont pas tous de qualité egale, neanmoins ils resteront toujours des references.

En meme temp c'est pas evident de capter l'energie d'un live en album.

Tcho tcho je vais preparer mes p'tit dej' a demain.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Décembre 2007)

Andrey Sweeny propose son dernier album Rain of Arrows en téléchargement sur la même base que Radiohead 

Le lien direct
Le lien pour payer l'album


----------



## jahrom (27 Décembre 2007)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Musique éléctronique commerciale... vous parlez de la tektonik ? ce vieux truc à gerber ?



Pas du tout. La tektonic est à la musique électronique ce que benny b est au rap.

Lorsque je disais "commerciale" c'est à prendre au sens de musique qui commence a toucher les masses. (explosion de la musique electronique fin des années 80 début 90)
Si tu considères que les liens que j'ai mis ont un point commun avec la tektonic de ta soeur, c'est que tu ne sais pas écouter mon petit...


Sinon dans un autre style je conseille fortement winston mcanuff.
Ce vieux jamaicain a fait deux albums avec des groupes français...
le mélange est sompteux.  

paris rockin'

et a drop (avec le bazbaz orchestra)


A voir aussi ici


----------



## Schillier21 (27 Décembre 2007)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Musique éléctronique commerciale... vous parlez de la tektonik ? ce vieux truc à gerber ?
> 
> Que ça soit le rap, tokio hotel, la star ac', j'ai jamais rien entendu qui atteigne ce niveau d'horreur, je préfère encore la country 'ricaine :hein:, rien que le son des synthés (ou quoi que ce soit) est carrément casse-burnes, sans compter des mélodies à 2 balles qui sont répétées au même rythme pendant toutes la chanson :mouais:



Entièrement d'accord avec toi!!
mais il faut quand même avouer que je veux me marrer un coup, je vais sur youtube ou dailymotion et je regarde des vidéos de tektonik. C'est toujours marrant de les regarder se trémousser de la sorte

Sinon aujourd'hui, après avoir écouté un peu de house, j'ai passé à Method Man et Redman
Leur album BLACKOUT! déchire, j'adore tout dedans

[youtube]gFHzSDr_WxI[/youtube]


----------



## tirhum (27 Décembre 2007)

Schillier21 a dit:


> (...)
> Sinon aujourd'hui, après avoir écouté un peu de house, j'ai passé à Method Man et Redman
> (...)


je suis passé à...


----------



## Schillier21 (27 Décembre 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> je suis passé à...



désolé, pour moi c'est les vacances, alors je me relâche, et comme je suis en convalescence ces jours, cela n'aide pas forcément  

sinon ce matin j'ai aussi écouté un vieux truc de derrière les fagots que mon père m'a fait découvrir il y a déjà un petit moment

Chicago

[youtube]wX4at2CNRi4[/youtube]

mon père a le 33 tours alors la qualité est pas très bonne pour écouter, mais c'est pas grave, ça reste du bon.


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Décembre 2007)

Chang a dit:


> *Daft Punk - Alive 2007*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Quitte à écouter ce genre de rythme, autant revenir aux origines:





:love: :love: :love:


----------



## bompi (27 Décembre 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> je suis passé à...


Le verbe passer se conjugue tant avec avoir qu'avec être, il me semble.


----------



## Schillier21 (27 Décembre 2007)

bompi a dit:


> Le verbe passer se conjugue tant avec avoir qu'avec être, il me semble.




il a passé l'arme à gauche
je suis passé à travers la fenêtre

effectivement, mais je crois que le sujet est la musique, et pas l'orthographe!!!

parlons musique:
je viens de commencer à regarder Battle Royal 2 et en ouverture il y a le Dies Irea de Verdi
C'est d'après moi la plus belle des versions, en tout cas de celles que j'ai entendu


----------



## CouleurSud (27 Décembre 2007)

Planté dans un frêle équilibre entre le flamboyant et baroque _Here Come The Warm Jet*_ et la "série" des _Ambient_, _Another Green World_ (1975) est pourtant un disque qui tient debout tout seul, ce qui est la marque des grandes &#339;uvres, disait Deleuze.

*Les QSTA viennent de sortir une reprise de "Needles in the Camel's Eye" sur leur dernier EP, _Make it Wit Chu_. Très réussie


----------



## fedo (27 Décembre 2007)

je reviens tout juste d'une grande surface culturelle où j'ai vu _Rid of Me_ de _PJ Harvey_ pour moins de 7 .





A n'en point douter ça fera plaisir.


----------



## Nobody (27 Décembre 2007)

bompi a dit:


> Le verbe passer se conjugue tant avec avoir qu'avec être, il me semble.



Oui mais pas pour chaque configuration. Par exemple, tu ne peux pas dire "je suis passé un bon réveillon".



Schillier21 a dit:


> effectivement, mais je crois que le sujet est la musique, et pas l'orthographe!!!



L'orthographe étant transversale, elle a droit de cité partout. D'ailleurs, dans ce cas-ci, il ne s'agit pas d'orthographe, mais bien de grammaire, de l'axe paradigmatique pour être plus précis.


----------



## macarel (27 Décembre 2007)

Nobody a dit:


> Oui mais pas pour chaque configuration. Par exemple, tu ne peux pas dire "je suis passé un bon réveillon".
> 
> 
> 
> L'orthographe étant transversale, elle a droit de cité partout. D'ailleurs, dans ce cas-ci, il ne s'agit pas d'orthographe, mais bien de grammaire, de l'axe paradigmatique pour être plus précis.



heureusement que je suis  (soi? ) étranger, j'ai une bonne excuse de ne pas comprendre 

Pour ne pas polluer,: j'écoute ma série "funk groove" (5 heures ), dans laquelle entre autres
Billy Cobham "Spectrum", Liquid soul "Here's the deal", Maceo Parker "Funkoverload", Curtis Mayfield "Superfly", Jestofunk "Universal Mother", Jeff Beck "Blow by Blow":love: , Keziah Jones, Herbie Hancock, etc. etc. Que du bonheur avec le soleil qui brille, baie vitrée ouverte, jardin tout propre :love:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Décembre 2007)

*Serj tankian*

C'est le brailleur de System Of A Down.
Il a fait un album solo.
Pas mauvais.
Un peu comme du SOAD, en fait - mais en plus plat, plus prévisible, plus mou, plus pépère_chausson au moment de la petite_étincelle_de_folie_qui_t'explose_le_morceau.

L'impression que le type a récupéré toutes les idées dont SOAD n'avait pas voulu parce que pas au niveau et qu'il a décidé de les sortir quand même.


Enfin, c'est toujours mieux que de la tec_machin ou de la country...


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Décembre 2007)

t'aimes pas ta tektruc? pourtant t'as déjà la crête...:rateau:


----------



## bompi (27 Décembre 2007)

Je suis en train de réécouter les deux albums *Fear of Music* et *Remain in light* de Talking Heads. Si on ajoute leur pendant *My life in the bush of ghosts*, voilà encore une trilogie qui ouvrait des voies à la musique. Dommage (pour eux) que les TH puis leurs membres en solo se soient plutôt égarés : ce qu'ils ont réalisé à cette époque était vraiment exceptionnel. Le mieux était que nous en avions conscience à l'époque.
Pour autant, je suis toujours surpris, trente ans et des dizaines (centaines ?) d'écoutes plus tard, par la _beauté_ de ces albums, leur fraîcheur. Disons que je ne les trouve pas _vintage_ mais bien dans leur pochette !

En ce moment, il me semble que nous sommes plutôt dans une phase de recyclage que de création mais il est bien possible que ce ne soit dû qu'à ma nature de vieux croûton. Qu'est-ce qui, selon vous, est en train de définir de nouveaux jalons, selon vous ? Histoire de me déciller, quoi


----------



## Chang (27 Décembre 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Quitte à écouter ce genre de rythme, autant revenir aux origines:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Alors la, non m'sieur Fab Fab ... je refuse le "c'etait mieux avant" que la plupart des trentenaires balancent avec des airs condescendants en regardant la jeunesse nouvelle.

Il y a toujours de tres bonnes sorties en techno, house, electro et maintenant minimal ... des titres legendaires sortent chaque annee, mais comme il y a plus de sorties qu'avant alors il faut trier. De plus ils ne rentreront dans la legende que dans quelques annees, quand ils auront prouver leur intemporalite.


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Décembre 2007)

Chang a dit:


> Alors la, non m'sieur Fab Fab ... je refuse le "c'etait mieux avant" que la plupart des trentenaires balancent avec des airs condescendants en regardant la jeunesse nouvelle.
> 
> Il y a toujours de tres bonnes sorties en techno, house, electro et maintenant minimal ... des titres legendaires sortent chaque annee, mais comme il y a plus de sorties qu'avant alors il faut trier. De plus ils ne rentreront dans la legende que dans quelques annees, quand ils auront prouver leur intemporalite.



essaye moi ça jeune Padawan avant de critiquer...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Décembre 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> t'aimes pas ta tektruc? pourtant t'as déjà la crête...:rateau:


 
Je ne suis pas un fan de musique électronique en général (j'entend d'ici les boucliers se lever) et j'ai cru comprendre que, dans le genre, la tecbidule ne tenait pas trop le haut du pavé...


----------



## Chang (27 Décembre 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> essaye moi ça jeune Padawan avant de critiquer...



Essayer quoi ? Je vois pas ce que tu cites (internet de mierde mode ON forever) ...


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Décembre 2007)

Chang a dit:


> Essayer quoi ? Je vois pas ce que tu cites (internet de mierde mode ON forever) ...



Cerrone: Supernature.
L'image dans mon message plus haut...


----------



## viruce (27 Décembre 2007)

Tres bon et pas depressif : I'm from Barcelona 
et le lien Myspace
De la bonne Pop quoi...
Quelqu'un les a vu lors de leur tournee en France ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Décembre 2007)

J'ai un avis un peu différent. J'aime vraiment bien son album en fait. Je trouve que c'est plus abouti que SOAD justement, qui me paraît souvent être du métal pour ado. Là, justement, c'est mieux construit, peut-être plus mélodique aussi.
Empty Walls, c'est une chanson que j'écouterai longtemps, notamment. Enfin je pense.

Donc pour vous en faire une idée, le mieux c'est de l'écouter


----------



## Dark-Tintin (27 Décembre 2007)

J'ai vu le clip d'un morceau de cet album (je peux pas dire le nom j'étais aussi actif qu'homer simpson sur mon canapé), mais c'était franchement sympa (ça ressemble beaucoup aux premiers albums de SOAD, et ça fait du bien, les 2 derniers sont plutôt moux(s?) et ont plus les moments où ça part en vrille), même si un peu long 

Sinon en ce moment un petit peu de doux et de nostalgie :

Smashing Pumpkins :





(le nouveau)








(2 de mes albums cultes :love

Et de moins doux :





Le DVD du concert à Wacken (allemagne ou un autre pays du genre), avec des groupes comme Motörhead, Amon Amarth, Emperor, Celtic Frost, Children Of Bodom...

:love:


----------



## Chang (28 Décembre 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Cerrone: Supernature.
> L'image dans mon message plus haut...



Ok, Cerrone je connais quand meme, pas cet album precisement hein, mais faut pas croire qu'en ayant moins de 30 balais on a pas forcement les bases ...

Et je maintiens, il y a toujours de tres bonnes choses qui sortent.


----------



## ghostfader (28 Décembre 2007)

Ouais et puis les derniers albums de Cerrone ne prechent pas pour lui.

Par contre personne ne lui enlevera son statut de pionnier ca c'est sur.


----------



## tirhum (28 Décembre 2007)

Exhumation de "vieux" albums...
Je réécoute le premier album de *Skunk Anansie*... 
(Paranoid and Sunburnt)






Un ou deux titres... :love: 
Je me suis arrêté à cet album; les deux suivants ne me plaisant que moyennement, devenant trop "légers" dans le son, à mon goût...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Décembre 2007)

BackCat a dit:


> J'ai un avis un peu différent. J'aime vraiment bien son album en fait. Je trouve que c'est plus abouti que SOAD justement, qui me paraît souvent être du métal pour ado. Là, justement, c'est mieux construit, peut-être plus mélodique aussi.
> Empty Walls, c'est une chanson que j'écouterai longtemps, notamment. Enfin je pense.


Ouais ?
Moi, j'aime bien la dernière, la chanson titre de l'album.
Sinon, plus aboutit, peut-être, mais moins surprenant, il m'a fallu plusieurs écoutes pour  discerner les morceaux, avoir un avis - SOAD est plus immédiat, plus rentre-dedans.
Enfin, je blablate un peu dans le vide : 


BackCat a dit:


> Donc pour vous en faire une idée, le mieux c'est de l'écouter



Pas mieux.





Sinon, là, j'écoute le dernier *Nightwish.*
Bon, la nouvelle chanteuse est bien, mais c'est juste une bonne chanteuse, sans le dixième du bagage "classique" de la précédente qui donnait une identité si particulière aux albums du groupe.
A la première écoute, je me suis dit "si c'est pour nous faire du sous Evanescence (déjà que Evanescence...)"
Et puis, en fait, une fois habitué au chant...

Non, il est vraiment bien, musicalement super abouti, encore mieux que Once (pourtant magnifique) - c'est pas pour être vulgaire (ou rien que un peu) mais ce groupe me troue le c..

Ecoutez-le celui-là aussi, vous verrez.


----------



## krystof (28 Décembre 2007)

Chang a dit:


> De plus ils ne rentreront dans la legende que dans quelques annees, quand ils auront prouver leur intemporalite.



Ce qui n'est toujours pas la cas de Cerrone... à mon avis...


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Décembre 2007)

krystof a dit:


> Ce qui n'est toujours pas la cas de Cerrone... à mon avis...



C'est bien là ou tu te trompes, il a quand même vendu 10 millions d'exemplaires de ce disque...:rateau:


----------



## Ole (28 Décembre 2007)

J'écoute de la musique électronique depuis que j'ai 11 ans











Et j'aime les infusions à la menthe

C'EST BON VOUS SAVEZ TOUT !


----------



## Bassman (28 Décembre 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Sinon, là, j'écoute le dernier *Nightwish.*
> Bon, la nouvelle chanteuse est bien, mais c'est juste une bonne chanteuse, sans le dixième du bagage "classique" de la précédente qui donnait une identité si particulière aux albums du groupe.
> A la première écoute, je me suis dit "si c'est pour nous faire du sous Evanescence (déjà que Evanescence...)"
> Et puis, en fait, une fois habitué au chant...
> ...



J'ai eu la même réflexion que toi à la première écoute. D'abord surpris, un peu rebuté, puis finalement, j'ai commencé à vraiment le trouver bon, et maintenant, c'est vraiment mon préféré de leur discographie.

Et puis ces teintes celtiques encore plus présente dans leur musique... :love: :love: :love:


Pour revenir sur Serj Tankian, je viens d'acheter l'album sur l'ITMS.
Je rejoins pas mal BackCat pour l'avis.

Pour moi, cet album garde tout ce que j'aimais chez SOAD, en virant ce que je n'aimais pas : notament le gratteux défoncé à la coke. Le travail de voix est toujours aussi bon, musicalement riche comme les chansons que Serj a composé pour SOAD.

Pour l'instant très content. Je suis même presque sûr que grâce aux couleurs nuancé de cet album, ma chérie sera pas trop affolée quand je le mettrais


----------



## krystof (28 Décembre 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> C'est bien là ou tu te trompes, il a quand même vendu 10 millions d'exemplaires de ce disque...:rateau:



10 millions, 4 milliards, 2...etc... et alors... ? Tu crois que Mozart il a attendu de vendre des disques avant de rentrer dans la légende ?

C'est pas le nombre d'exemplaire qui fait la légende kiki.


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Décembre 2007)

krystof a dit:


> 10 millions, 4 milliards, 2...etc... et alors... ? Tu crois que Mozart il a attendu de vendre des disques avant de rentrer dans la légende ?
> 
> C'est pas le nombre d'exemplaire qui fait la légende kiki.



C'est pas toi non plus qui le décide pépère...


----------



## fedo (28 Décembre 2007)

bon avant de prendre mon envol vers des destinations quasi cupertiniennes je me laisse tenter par un dernier disque.
et je trouve que ce _Persona Non Grata_ d'_Urban Dance Squad_ groove toujours autant.





See you next year


----------



## alèm (28 Décembre 2007)

Photo de Mathieu Zazzo love

et aussi

Melt-Banana (aaaaaaaa&#8230;aaaa&#8230











surtout Area 877 avec Mike Patton aux cris et le reste de Mr Bungle pas loin (ya même Zorn mais le premier qui sait me dire à qul moment on l'entend gagne un bisou sur la bouche&#8230; )

sinon, ya toujours Beirut dans les parages mais c'est normal !  :love:


----------



## fedo (28 Décembre 2007)

alèm a dit:


> Melt-Banana (aaaaaaaaaaaa)
> 
> :love:



Du coup un dernier rappel pour vous conseiller l'excellentissime dernier album en date des _Melt-Banana_,  _Bambi's Dilemma_






Attention le cocktail Melt-banana est du genre Molotov à servir frappé


----------



## alèm (28 Décembre 2007)

et puisque vous vous pignolez sur Cerrone comme les hominuscules que vous etes, écoutez un peu de jazz

pour ceux que le disque choquerait, sachez que c'est de la faute à Otomo&#8230; et que iTunes mélange allégrement les groupes (entre le basique métal amerloque et le Free-Jazz quasi-kamikaze des nippons&#8230; ya un océan culturel&#8230






et les curieux audacieux peuvent aller se niquer l'ouïe avec la charmante Sachiko M(atsubara)


----------



## macarel (28 Décembre 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Exhumation de "vieux" albums...
> Je réécoute le premier album de *Skunk Anansie*...
> (Paranoid and Sunburnt)
> 
> ...


Pourtant, le Skunk est de plus en plus chargé (de moins en moins léger quoi):afraid: :casse:  
Ok, OK, je n'ai rien dit, ne me frappe pas, surtout pas sur la tête


----------



## krystof (28 Décembre 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> C'est pas toi non plus qui le décide pépère...



Jamais dit ça...


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Décembre 2007)

alors arrête de prendre de haut certaines musiques parce que ce n'est pas assez élitiste pour toi.


----------



## krystof (28 Décembre 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> alors arrête de prendre de haut certaines musiques parce que ce n'est pas assez élitiste pour toi.



N'importe quoi. Prendre de haut quoi ??? Cerrone ????

Et depuis quand j'écoute de la musique dite "élitiste" ? C'est précisé où ?

Moi qui ai l'intégrale de Pierre Vassiliu & Henry Dess


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Décembre 2007)

Disons que tu donnes juste l'impression, comme de nombreuses personnes ici, de mépriser ce qui marche, ce qui se vend, ce qui est très connu et populaire, etc... et que c'est gonflant, parfois. 
Ca n'a rien de perso. C'est un sentiment général.


----------



## mado (28 Décembre 2007)

Je suis tombée sous le charme, de la voix de Rosemary et de leur univers musical.


[youtube]w7bFI8j2vyc[/youtube]


----------



## tirhum (28 Décembre 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> alors arrête de prendre de haut certaines musiques parce que ce n'est pas assez élitiste pour toi.


Élitiste ou pas, 10 millions d'exemplaires ou pas...
J'arrive toujours pas à me faire aux "rythmes" électroniques... :sick: :casse:
Vais me contenter de continuer à écouter de la musique avec des guitares ou autres instruments à cordes, vent*, etc... 

 



_*nan, pas toi, lila... _





fedo a dit:


> bon avant de prendre mon envol vers des destinations quasi cupertiniennes je me laisse tenter par un dernier disque.
> et je trouve que ce _Persona Non Grata_ d'_Urban Dance Squad_ groove toujours autant.
> http://image.allmusic.com/00/amg/cov200/dre000/e005/e00585xffrq.jpg


:love:  :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Décembre 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Élitiste ou pas, 10 millions d'exemplaires ou pas...
> J'arrive toujours pas à me faire aux "rythmes" électroniques... :sick: :casse:
> Vais me contenter de continuer à écouter de la musique avec des guitares ou autres instruments à cordes, vent*, etc...


Voilà. Ca c'est un argument valable.


----------



## Chang (29 Décembre 2007)

Ole a dit:


> J'écoute de la musique électronique depuis que j'ai 11 ans
> 
> [CARL COX]
> 
> ...



Depuis que tu as 11 ans ? Et alors ? Pineze c'est quoi ce genre de reflection a la c ... ? Ca t'empeche pas d'avoir des gouts de chiottes on dirait ...

Surtout si c'est nous poser une image de Tiesto, laisse nous rire, tu pouvais pas faire plus cliche ...


Au risque de faire de l'elitisme, ce que je ne crois pas du tout, mais je ne prendrais pas la defense de ce genre de DJ rompu au star system et qui n'a pas d'autre motivation que le ble. Comme beaucoup de producteurs actuellement. 

Les artistes de la scene techno et house font tous de la minimale parce que c'est la que se trouve le fric. Et bien c'est a gerber. Des mecs comme Tiesto sont connus dans les raves fluo pour adolescents ebetes qui n'aiment le son electronique qu'avec une pillule dans la bouche. C'est navrant, pitoyable et desolant ...

D'ailleurs Tiesto a encore ete elu meilleur DJ je crois par les magazine anglais. En france, il n'est toujours pas populaire, a croire qu'on arrive a avoir un minimum de gout.

Bon, je m'en vais me mettre un mix de Garnier au Sonar tiens, ya un peu plus d'humanite ...

Bon vent !


----------



## alèm (29 Décembre 2007)

tu pourrais être un poil plus gentil avec les nioubies, non ? 

de toute façon, vos DJs ne me touchent même pas,  les deux seuls que j'aime sont DJ Spooky et SoCalled&#8230; tiens, deux DJs qui &#339;uvrent dans le monde du Jazz, étrange hein ! 

ah oui, eux viennent du rap, rien à voir avec vos électroniciens là ! 





lui pour le "This What Happens" ou la reprise de "India" de Coltrane sur lesquels il joue super bien de la contrebasse ! 

et SoCalled pour avoir dynamité le klezmer déjà délirant de David Krakauer (et lui au petit déj', je peux vous dire qu'on voit qu'il a vécu en France : 2 croissants, une demi-baguette, du café à la française et plus encore ! )






j'allais oublier aussi Birdy Nam Nam mais il parait qu'ils ne vont plus faire de jazzy things&#8230;


----------



## alèm (29 Décembre 2007)

_(ps : je triche un peu, je connais David et SoCalled est produit par Label Bleu des amiénois, d'ailleurs sur la photo, SoCalled a la même coiffure que le patron du label ! )
_


----------



## Anonyme (29 Décembre 2007)

amon düül II - Yeti


----------



## CouleurSud (29 Décembre 2007)

fig. 5 a dit:


> amon düül II - Yeti




Excellent . Je viens juste d'exhumer celui d'avant (_Phallus Dei_) de ma discothèque. Très différent de Can ou de Kraftwerk. Finalement plus près des Pink floyd de Syd Barrett avec des accents de Jérôme Bosch. Le troisième (ou le quatrième, je ne sais plus bien), _Wolf City_ mérite aussi d'être écouté. Mais on n'y trouve plus l'inventivité des deux premiers.


----------



## naas (29 Décembre 2007)

Chang a dit:


> Des mecs comme Tiesto sont connus dans les raves fluo pour adolescents ebetes qui n'aiment le son electronique qu'avec une pillule dans la bouche. C'est navrant, pitoyable et desolant ...


Ah bon il y a un autre moyen d'écouter la techno ?


----------



## jahrom (29 Décembre 2007)

C'est marrant je croyais que ce fil était la pour faire découvrir du son.
Mais la je ne vois qu'un étalage de conneries, à celui qui écoute la "meilleure" musique.
Navrant.

Sachez que lorsque l'on aime la Musique (avec un grand M) on aime tout, car il y a du bon et du mauvais dans tous les styles.
Ceux qui ne se cantonnent qu'a un style, sont bien souvent optu et fermé dans la vie... 

Après les goûts et les couleurs...

Edit : Chaque style accompagne les moments de la vie, c'est ce qui en fait la richesse. Le matin j'adore me mettre Aznavour, et en prenant l'apéro, un petit live de Maze. En dansant ? Cerrone et son surpernature font l'affaire... (maintenant on peut mélanger, mais la faut être saoul  )


----------



## naas (29 Décembre 2007)

Ce fil est un avre de paix, avec de temps en temps quelques pics un peu chauds, rien de plus


----------



## ScubaARM (29 Décembre 2007)

J'insiste un peu, envoûté sans doute, Noël et tout çà, mais de l'émotion là dedans (Within Temptation - Our Farewell).
"Paix aux hommes de bonne volonté" (sinon je leur bouffe les mollets)

[youtube]TIJQuune8sE[/youtube]​


----------



## Dark-Tintin (29 Décembre 2007)

Ptain, Mother Earth il roxxe quand même par rapport à l'espèce de soupe qu'est le dernier album de within :love:

J'vais aller m'reécouter Ice Queen, puis Caged et toutes les autres :love:


----------



## Chang (29 Décembre 2007)

Alors que les choses soient claires, je ne veux surtout pas parler d'elitisme, mais il faut quand meme honorer ceux qui font de la musique pour la musique plutot que pour le fric ...

Alem >>> en dj techno qui vient du rap tu peux trouver Jeff Mills. Surtout connu pour son univers techno, detroit, il etait avant un dj sur une radio de Detroit sous le nom The Wizard*. Si tu cherches un peu tu pourras trouver quelques uns de ses mixes ou tout est melange, hip hop, new wage, techno, electro ... c'est un monstre du mix. Ses mixes techno sont blindes de techniques hip hop ...

Bon son a tous, quelque soit le style =)

*
"In the course of the eighties Mills was an influential radio DJ on WJLB under the pseudonym "The Wizard." Mills' sets were a highlight of the nightly show from "The Electrifying Mojo," Charles Johnson. Complimenting Mojo's eclectric playlists, Mills would do advanced DJ Tricks like beat juggling and scratching while mixing obscure Detroit Techno, Miami Bass, Chicago House and classic New Wave tracks both live and using a multi track when pre recorded."


----------



## jahrom (29 Décembre 2007)

Chang a dit:


> Alem >>> en dj techno qui vient du rap tu peux trouver Jeff Mills. Surtout connu pour son univers techno, detroit, il etait avant un dj sur une radio de Detroit sous le nom The Wizard*. Si tu cherches un peu tu pourras trouver quelques uns de ses mixes ou tout est melange, hip hop, new wage, techno, electro ... c'est un monstre du mix. Ses mixes techno sont blindes de techniques hip hop ...



J'ai eu la chance et l'honneur d'être présenté à ce "grand" DJ  

Grand entre guillemet car il est pas bien haut


----------



## bompi (30 Décembre 2007)

fig. 5 a dit:


> amon düül II - Yeti



Wow !!! Quelqu'un qui connaît encore Amon düül II !!! Respect  (je boulerais, si je le pouvais !)
Ça me rappelle furieusement ma tendre enfance  Bon, là maintenant, j'accroche nettement moins (du temps a passé).

*Juste pour rire* : de la "techno", j'en écoute depuis '72 (enfin, bien entendu, on en était à la "musique électronique", pas toujours fortement différenciée de la "musique électro-acoustique"). Ou alors, disons '74 avec Autobahn. Là, on peut presque dire que ça y était. J'avais donc respectivement 8 et 10 ans ...


----------



## bompi (30 Décembre 2007)

naas a dit:


> Ce fil est un avre de paix, avec de temps en temps quelques pics un peu chauds, rien de plus


Ce serait même un *h*avre de paix, si tu n'avais épuisé le *h* ...


----------



## Anonyme (30 Décembre 2007)

Des chansons de Noël par STAFRÆNN HÁKON et Unstatuesque


----------



## naas (30 Décembre 2007)

bompi a dit:


> Ce serait même un *h*avre de paix, si tu n'avais épuisé le *h* ...



Et encore j'ai failli mettre un accent sur le a :sick:


----------



## Dark-Tintin (30 Décembre 2007)

Ces derniers jours, la maison était plus calme (pas mes 2 chiards de frères ) donc ça à été plutôt calme aussi :

*Folk* :


*Tenhi - Maaäet*





Du folk finlandais calme (seulement violons, guitares acoustiques/folk et piano) et plus que bizarre  


*
Agalloch - The Mantle*






Folk/Doom qui reste un peu plus métal que Tenhi, des passages en chant black ou chuchotés et des passages en chant clairs vraiment énorme, la voix du chanteur est géniale 



Puis aussi un petit peu les BO du seigneur des anneaux par Howard Shore :love: 



Et là je recommence à mettre de plus hard, avec l'arrivée imminent de mes frères, faut bien se préparer 
Donc :

*Marduk - Here's No Peace*










*Children Of Bodom - Are You Dead Yet?
*






*Emperor - In The Nightside Ecclipse*


----------



## alèm (30 Décembre 2007)

_merdre, ça commençait bien pour une fois ! 
_


----------



## morphoas (30 Décembre 2007)

_"My Favorite Things fut un tournant essentiel, historique.
Ou plutôt un passage, comme aurait dit Cocteau.
Trane, cet après-midi-là, traversa le miroir."_

Frank Ténot in "Je voulais en savoir davantage", 1997​


----------



## alèm (30 Décembre 2007)

[YOUTUBE]NllPZ5_Tw40[/YOUTUBE]

(et sur cet disque chose importante et innovante chez John Coltrane qui est à l'origine un un joueur de saxophone alto puis ténor*, il avait donc déjà croisé Steve Lacy dans les clubs New-Yorkais&#8230; puisque la pochette et le disque arbore un saxophone soprano, traditionnellement plutot joué par les musiciens juifs klezmer)


----------



## alèm (30 Décembre 2007)

et parce que le jazz est protéiforme, Coltrane et Dolphy (ici à la flute) sur le même morceau

[YOUTUBE]I_n-gRS_wdI[/YOUTUBE]


intéressant parce qu'autant Coltrane était une sorte de prophète musical, autant il a toujours admiré Dolphy (et sûrement à juste titre au niveau du jeu). Et puisque cet enregistrement est proche de ceux du Village Vanguard (4 concerts dans le célèbre club), il faut entendre le jeu de Dolphy à la clarinette basse (Dolphy n'est pas un extraordinaire compositeur mais c'est un improvisateur génial) sur certains morceaux de ces sessions.


----------



## alèm (30 Décembre 2007)

et parce que le sujet a initialement été créé par Blob, je lui rends hommage ainsi qu'à ce moment ens a compagnie à écouter ce morceau et d'autres en roulant très vite sur une autoroute belge (en essayant d'éviter les trous)

[YOUTUBE]TIYUPM3xfV0[/YOUTUBE]



> -Mais Alèm, tu écoutes de la musique de drogué !!!
> -
> -


----------



## bompi (31 Décembre 2007)

Coltrane, j'ai essayé d'approcher, d'amadouer sa musique à de multiples reprises : impossible ! C'est sans doute une période ou, du moins, un style ou courant du jazz auxquels je ne parviens pas à m'acclimater.
Cela doit venir aussi du fait que je n'aime pas beaucoup l'instrument non plus.

Pour revenir à plus positif, je me décrasse les oreilles avec quelques disques de Martial Solal.
Je ne saurais trop recommander son double album solo "pour France Musique", ou sa virtuosité déconstructrice fait merveille (Tea for two ne ressemble plus beaucoup à ses précédents avatars). Et aussi "Live at the village vanguard", que je trouve assez ébouriffant.


----------



## Fab'Fab (31 Décembre 2007)

Chang a dit:


> Alors que les choses soient claires, je ne veux surtout pas parler d'elitisme, mais il faut quand meme honorer ceux qui font de la musique pour la musique plutot que pour le fric ...


En dehors des mecs qui jouent dans leur garage, il y en a vraiment? :rateau:


----------



## alèm (31 Décembre 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> En dehors des mecs qui jouent dans leur garage, il y en a vraiment? :rateau:



oui beaucoup. Mais la liste est trop longue ! 

[edith] je vais le dire quand même : la plupart des gens que j'écoute.


----------



## Bassman (31 Décembre 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> En dehors des mecs qui jouent dans leur garage, il y en a vraiment? :rateau:



Malheureusement, de moins en moins.


----------



## alèm (31 Décembre 2007)

vous êtes peut-être un peu trop mainstream, non ? (dans le milieu de la grosse guitare, je suis d'accord avec toi bassou )


----------



## Fab'Fab (31 Décembre 2007)

alèm a dit:


> oui beaucoup. Mais la liste est trop longue !
> 
> [edith] je vais le dire quand même : la plupart des gens que j'écoute.



Si c'était vraiment le cas, tu ne pourrais pas les écouter en CD...


----------



## alèm (31 Décembre 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Si c'était vraiment le cas, tu ne pourrais pas les écouter en CD...



tu confonds beaucoup de choses je pense&#8230; tu confonds&#8230; je t'ai déjà vu plus lucide.


note que sur mes 3 guitaristes préférés, deux n'ont que 10% de leur production disponible en CD et l'un de deux n'a eu qu'une seule fois accès à un vrai studio et pourtant ce type génialissime est l'une des idoles des membres de Sonic Youth, un ami de Neil Young, etc&#8230;

[edith]une de mes amies est disponible en CD, ça ne lui a rien rapporté, mais ouf après avoir été vendu dans mon magasin, ça ne lui a rien coûté !    voir quelques messages de ma part plus haut, c'est une rennaise&#8230;


----------



## Chang (31 Décembre 2007)

Au contraire je pense que la democratisation de l'acces au materiel de prod musicale fait  que bien plus de jeunes (ou plus vieux) vont s'investirent  dans un projet de groupe ou en solo. N'ayant pas besoin d'en faire un metier, l'apport personnel est souvent tres respectable (ce qui n'est pas gage de qualite hein) ...

Alors oui c'est fait dans un garage, alors oui ca n'aboutit pas forcement sur une galette ou sur une scene (si petite soit elle) mais est ce vraiment un probleme ?

Le modele de DJ superstar comme le defend Tiesto c'est seulement viable quand la betise humaine, en masse, achete tes billets pour se faire remplir les oreilles par de la soupe .... et ils en redemandent en plus ... 

Mais bon c'est pas moins naze que certaines rock stars ou stars du hip hop ... 


Et pour pas flooder, hein, depuis que Itunes remarche, enfin, je me fais un aprem techno detroit, hard, bien sale comme il faut avant la soupe des bars de ce soir. Voyage arrache aux protagoniste d'une scene riche en rythme binaires et syncopes parfois entrecoupe d'un artiste qui m'emeut toujours :

Moodyman - Silence in The Secret Garden ou bien Mahogany Brown ...

Cest frais, c'est ose, c'est la messe musicale technologique ... et je sais pas ce que je dit, m'en fous, c'est bien, c'est tout ...

Allez, c l'heure de l'apero ici deja ...

Bon reveillon a tous


----------



## Anonyme (31 Décembre 2007)

Bon réveillon en musique ou pas 

Je finis l'année avec 






2007 restera une bonne année musicale pour moi avec un nouvel élargissement du spectre


----------



## teo (1 Janvier 2008)

Après des incursions que je n'aurai pu imaginer dans le style country ces deux dernières années, en 2007 (voire même le tout début 2008 _hein la bergère ?_ ), j'ai découvert *The Lords Of Altamont* _(To Hell with the Lords of Altamont_) et *The Horrors* (_Strange House_) dans un style que je laisserai définir par les experts du fil et que je classerais personnellement comme crypto-gothico-punk-rock. C'est fun et jouissif, un côté rétro cambouis batcave désespéré qui donne la pêche.

A part ça, pas vraiment envie de faire un hit-parade de 2007, plutôt des plages de bon son, avec la vague pop de *Marsheaux* ou *Dragonettes*, le tsunami de _Supeready/Fragmenté_ des *Young Gods*, le crachin *Client*, les embrums acidulés de *Orange Anubis* (merci last.fm) mais aussi des découvertes récentes ou plus anciennes comme un troublant *Daho*, un séduisant *Pierre Lapointe*, un surprenant *Dave Gahan*, une sublime *Róisín Murphy*, un excellent *Nòrd* ou encore *Bear McCreary*, *Philip Glass*, *Joy Division*. Et toujours Friskyradio mais ça... ça fait bientôt trois ans que je suis accro 

Bonané musicale à tous.


----------



## COLORADO (1 Janvier 2008)

Marissa Nadler, Great Lake Swimmers et Cats on Fire ...

voici la liste complète du best of musical 2007 de KOKOMO (webradio)

http://kokomo-webradio.blogspot.com/...t-of-2007.html

bonne année et ((( bonne écoute )))


----------



## rizoto (1 Janvier 2008)

Certains vous se marrer mais hier j'ai récemment découvert Bob Dylan - I want you  ou encore the clash - london calling

J'ai pris une vraie claque ...:rateau:


----------



## IceandFire (1 Janvier 2008)

j'ai été Très gaté hier soir .... :love:  :style:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (2 Janvier 2008)

IceandFire a dit:


> j'ai été Très gaté hier soir .... :love:  :style:



*on t'as offert*
une cabine téléphonique en guise de nouveau portable ?


----------



## naas (2 Janvier 2008)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:


> *on t'as offert*
> une cabine téléphonique en guise de nouveau portable ?



En plus je te parie que le forfait n'est même pas inclus  :hein:


----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Janvier 2008)

Pour commencer doucement l'année:







Egalement réécouté: "Elephant" des White Stripes, décidément, je trouve cet album minable (mais ça n'engage que moi...)


----------



## Dark-Tintin (2 Janvier 2008)

Ce soir, doom, doom, and doom again :

*Shape of Despair* : quelque chansons de toute la disco (vu que toutes les chansons font entre 9 et 18min, ca en fait pas tellement en une heure), du funeral doom désespéré (ca se rapproche d'Esoteric sur "To Adorn") et éthéré (par exemple sur les deux plus longues chansons qui font 15 et 18min, il y'a sur chacune une intro clavier/violon/synthé complètement de 4/5min qui sont carrément immatérielles), trèèèèès lent, le genre de truc ou en écoutant ça dans le noir on s'enferme complètement dedans, on voit pas le temps passer, on considère plus ça comme la musique, on y fait plus attention, on est dedans et tout le reste passe après.

*Depressed Mode - Ghosts of Devotion*
Sympa, funeral doom avec pas mal de synthé et la même chanteuse que celle de Shape of Despair, mais un petit plus présente que dans son 1er groupe (où elle chante quelque paroles très lointaines et éthérées de temps en temps).
Ca ressemble un peu à Shape of Despair, en plus sympho, plus matériel, plus metal quoi.

J'ai trouvé une vidéo d'un des morceaux de l'album, "Words of Silence", qui est à mon avis un des moins bons de l'album (la reprise de Dunkelheit est sympa mais franchement pas exceptionnelle).
[YOUTUBE]3u2zNiv0g2I[/YOUTUBE]

*Nightrealm - Bleakness*
Funeral doom finlandais (comme les deux groupes précédents, la nouvelle vague de funeral doom vient de Finlande, contrairement à la 1ère qui était Norvégienne), assez différent des 2 autres, plus expérimental ("Chapter IV"), avec des passages beaucoup plus rapides que ce qu'on voit dans ce genre ("Chapter V", même si dans un autre genre ça paraîtrait un tempo normal), avec des passages ambiant sympa (Chapter I, II, III et IV).
Par contre, aucune infos sur le groupe sur le net :hein:


----------



## Bassman (3 Janvier 2008)

C'est l'amicale des dépressifs de Finlande ton truc


----------



## dool (3 Janvier 2008)

Je ne viens pas souvent ici, je ne sais pas si vous en avez dejà parlé...mais là j'ai un gros coup de coeur : 


Gros coup de coeur sûrement parceque juste avant d'écouter le CD j'ai entendu une version inaudible (le NET c'est mal); mais en tout cas j'apprécie vraiment ce son. Et mon fils commence à danser dès qu'il entend les paroles "mon hamster se prenomme cunnilingus", c'est un bon signe non ?!
J'ai toujours préféré le son live des Dyonisos, et le visuel aussi, mais là on retrouve vraiment une certaine intimité avec le groupe. De belles interventions des guest; ni trop ni pas assez...
Je ne sais que vous dire, je ne parle pas cette langue, celle de la musique...mais là j'accroche (et mon fils qui danse sur du Higelin, Muse ou du funk mais surtout pas sur le pont d'avignon, aussi...j'insiste ).

Je n'ai pas encore entamé le bouquin ; puis on n'est pas là pour parler bouquin...mais je le sens bien 

Merci de votre attention. :rateau:


----------



## bompi (3 Janvier 2008)

Après l'excellent "*Concerto da Camera*" et quelques pièces pour piano de Charles-Valentin Alkan, interprétés par l'Ensemble 2e2m, musique animée et virtuose, romantique et trop peu jouée, on passe à quelque chose de bien différent avec *Frequencies* de François K.
Là encore, double-album excellent, où l'amateur de musiques tchak_pchitt_tchak_poum_ retrouvera avec plaisir quelques pépites entendues _ici_ (Richie Hawtin *DE9 Transitions*) ou _là_ (Luke Slater _*fear and loathing 2*_) mixées efficacement.
Bref, un régal.


----------



## Fab'Fab (3 Janvier 2008)

Bassman a dit:


> C'est l'amicale des dépressifs de Finlande ton truc



Surtout des dépressifs enroués... :rateau:


----------



## Dark-Tintin (3 Janvier 2008)

Allez vous faire...


----------



## Fab'Fab (3 Janvier 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Allez vous faire...



A ce sujet, sucer une Valda ça leur ferait pas de mal à tes dépressifs...


----------



## yvos (3 Janvier 2008)

je soigne mon style en crrr






:style:


----------



## Anonyme (3 Janvier 2008)

Après Hüsker Dü, Bob Mould fondera Sugar






A priori, c'est du punk-rock noise


----------



## yvos (3 Janvier 2008)

fig. 5 a dit:


> Après Hüsker Dü, Bob Mould fondera Sugar
> 
> 
> 
> ...



fondera...copper...logique..

t'es sûr que c'est pas du doom punk rock noise?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Janvier 2008)

yvos a dit:


> fondera...copper...logique..



tu as des lettres c'est facile pour toi 



yvos a dit:


> t'es sûr que c'est pas du doom punk rock noise?



en fait c'est un style proche de Sonic Youth    

Meilleurs voeux pour 2008, Yves


----------



## Dark-Tintin (3 Janvier 2008)

Sinon je viens de découvrir un truc carrément taré, Ziltoid The Omniscient de Devin Townsend, du métal expérimental, un concept album qui parle d'une marionnette extra-terrestre (Ziltoid) qui détruit les planètes, et vient conquérir la Terre pour volet les reserves de café :mouais: 
Musiqualement c'est très bon, complètement taré, la batterie est excellente, c'est un des rares trucs qui surprend tout le temps que j'ai écouté depuis quelque temps :love:


----------



## Bassman (3 Janvier 2008)

Rassures moi, tu connaissais Devin Townsend quand même j'espère ???  :affraid:


----------



## Dark-Tintin (3 Janvier 2008)

Je sais pas si c'est ironique, mais depuis quelque jours, oui, avant, j'en avais entendu parler seulement vite fait dans des magazines


----------



## Bassman (3 Janvier 2008)

Non non c'est pas ironique, j'étais juste surpris que tu ne connaisses pas ce ... barjo 

Un pote de la cliques aux Steve Vai, Satriani, Petrucci/Portnoy et consort. Super doué en zik


----------



## alèm (3 Janvier 2008)

_quand j'entends Steve Vai, je pense David Fiuczynski&#8230; 
_


----------



## IceandFire (4 Janvier 2008)

Bitter end...this is picture...Sleeping with gost...:love: :king: :style:....
l'année commence très bien...


----------



## xxRocknrollxx (4 Janvier 2008)

Perso je suis super fan des led zeppelin...je me suis même fais tatouer la derniére phrase de Stairway sur la jambe !!
Keep on rocking !!​


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Janvier 2008)

:affraid: :affraid: :affraid:


----------



## xxRocknrollxx (4 Janvier 2008)

rocknroll !!!!


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2008)

Ah ouais.

Ben...
Ça te fait une belle jambe !


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2008)

Ouh punaise&#8230;  Y'a un message là


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2008)

Non, mais on rigole, mais Led Zep c'est vrai que c'est vachement bien !

D'ailleurs, à une époque, j'avais écrit "Kashmir" sur tous mes pulls.


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Janvier 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Non, mais on rigole, mais Led Zep c'est vrai que c'est vachement bien !
> 
> D'ailleurs, à une époque, j'avais écrit "Kashmir" sur tous mes pulls.



tu confonds, c'était Benetton...


----------



## macinside (4 Janvier 2008)

disque du soir


----------



## rizoto (4 Janvier 2008)

macinside a dit:


> disque du soir



J'aimais beaucoup les premiers albums 

que donne celui la?


----------



## krystof (5 Janvier 2008)

xxRocknrollxx a dit:


> Perso je suis super fan des led zeppelin...je me suis même fais tatouer la derniére phrase de Stairway sur la jambe !!
> Keep on rocking !!​



Moi, je me la suis fait graver sur le s..... en corps 24, sur une seule ligne. Il reste encore de la place.

Me demande si je ne vais pas y rajouter le premier couplet...


----------



## macinside (5 Janvier 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> J'aimais beaucoup les premiers albums
> 
> que donne celui la?



je ne les connaissaient, ça me fait penser aux béru pour les textes et a tryo pour la musique


----------



## kisbizz (5 Janvier 2008)

il y a quelques jours j'ai retrouvé un vieux cd ...







depuis , le soir quand je rentre apres le travail , je l'écoute en boucle, 
 j'aime pariculierement "Quedate en Madrid"


----------



## alèm (5 Janvier 2008)

moi si je retrouvais un vieux disque de Mecano, je préférerais tomber sur ça :





ah oui, je préfère le groupe Mecano dont je parle que le tien !


----------



## alèm (5 Janvier 2008)

et si jamais, histoire de faire mon "snob élitiste" et pseudo-révolutionnaire, j'y ajouterais la version française de ce vynil









Mecano est un groupe rock hollandais créé par un hollandais polylingue nommé Dirk Polack en 1977, tendance post-punk avec des accointances avec d'autres groupes comme Minimal Compact, assez sombre aux paroles lyriques.

petit article des inrocks quand ils valaient encore le coup (d'ailleurs&#8230


----------



## iBapt (6 Janvier 2008)

j'écoute souvent ça sur mon iPod en ce moment...


----------



## xxRocknrollxx (7 Janvier 2008)

aaaaaaaaaah je vois que mon tatouage des led zep n'a pas plus ! alors je mettrais pas mon tatouage en l'honneur de Lorie !  ​


----------



## alèm (7 Janvier 2008)

le mieux serait de lire le premier message et essayer de comprendre comment marche le sujet.
prends pas fig.5 comme exemple mais plutot les posts de teo !


----------



## Anonyme (7 Janvier 2008)

alèm a dit:


> le mieux serait de lire le premier message et essayer de comprendre comment marche le sujet.
> prends pas fig.5 comme exemple mais plutot les posts de teo !



c'est quoi le problème de mes posts ?


----------



## alèm (7 Janvier 2008)

fig. 5 a dit:


> c'est quoi le problème de mes posts ?


rien car je sais que tu boudes chaque fois que je parle de tes posts ! 

rien, sinon que tu pourrais en dire beaucoup plus ! 

du teasing quoi !


----------



## Dark-Tintin (7 Janvier 2008)

Ban ban ban ban ban !


----------



## alèm (7 Janvier 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Ban ban ban ban ban !



demandé aussi gentiment, je vais peut-être exaucer ta prière et te bannir dès ce soir ! 

au sujet maintenant !


----------



## l'écrieur (7 Janvier 2008)

alèm a dit:


> Mecano est un groupe rock hollandais créé par un hollandais polylingue nommé Dirk Polack en 1977, tendance post-punk avec des accointances avec d'autres groupes comme Minimal Compact, assez sombre aux paroles lyriques.
> 
> petit article des inrocks quand ils valaient encore le coup (d'ailleurs)



N'importe quoi !
_Mecano_, c'est un groupe espagnol qui faisait de la variet dans les années 80. Même que la gonzesse elle chantait _Hijo de la luna_, et que 20 ans plus tard, la prof espagnole d'espagnol de ma fille, elle leur apprend la chanson. 
Et même qu'après, _Mecano_ ils ont fait _Mujer contra mujer_, et que dans la transition post franquiste, quand ils se sont aperçus que c'était une chanson sur les lesbos, ben ça a fait du bruit, crois-moi.


----------



## alèm (7 Janvier 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> N'importe quoi !
> _Mecano_, c'est un groupe espagnol qui faisait de la variet dans les années 80. Même que la gonzesse elle chantait _Hijo de la luna_, et que 20 ans plus tard, la prof espagnole d'espagnol de ma fille, elle leur apprend la chanson.
> Et même qu'après, _Mecano_ ils ont fait _Mujer contra mujer_, et que dans la transition post franquiste, quand ils se sont aperçus que c'était une chanson sur les lesbos, ben ça a fait du bruit, crois-moi.



ouais, parfois j'ai du mal à comprendre pourquoi t'as Nick Cave dans tes chiottes, tu m'étonnes qu'il se pête souvent la tronche !!!    

sinon, j'écoute grâce à KG le Chien en Céramique de Marc Ribot, j'aimerais bien trouver aisément un enregistrement de la proposition qu'il fait avec Mister Magic Calvin Weston et avec Mr Funky Funkadelic-ious Jamaaladeen Tacuma et qui nous a fait perdre de l'audition au Gogno; et moi-même&#8230;

sinon, en groupes espagnols, j'arrive même pas à savoir comment je vais écouter la liste qu'une amie basque de Barcelona m'a envoyé :
Radio Futura
corcobado y los chatarreros de sangre y fuego
demonios tu ojos
Manta Ray
------------
le reste plus actuel (2007):
Facto de la Fe y las flores azules
Tulsa
Los planetas
Mercrominar
Sr chinarro
La buena vida
Astrud

la même dit que Sarko est gilipollas mais mon mac veut pas me traduire&#8230;


----------



## alèm (7 Janvier 2008)

Tiens, un truc passe sur iTunes, DNA&#8230; marrant&#8230; DNA&#8230; nan pas le truc du remix de Suzanne Vega (qu'était bien charmante à l'époque) ni les trucs qui sont apparus depuis&#8230; Mais DNA le trio  qui a joué au CBGB, ceux qui font du bruit dans DownTown 81, vous savez le film avec Basquiat dans son propre rôle et qui est sorti 20 ans après avoir été tourné (pour contrer le mélodrame de l'autre Basquiat qui est mauvais), ouais, DNA avec Arto Lindsay, Ikue Mori et Tim Wright (Robin Crutchfield étant inécoutable puisque l'album est introuvable)&#8230;


bah là aussi, j'aimerais bien savoir ce qu'a pu donner le concert d'Arto et Ikue avec Thurston Moore (yvos -> )


----------



## Anonyme (8 Janvier 2008)

Et est-ce que l'on peut parler de la musique que l'on joue ?
Car celle-là on l'écoute... On doit même se forcer à "s'écouter" pour progresser quand on travaille un morceau.


----------



## CouleurSud (8 Janvier 2008)

alèm a dit:


> Tiens, un truc passe sur iTunes, DNA marrant DNA nan pas le truc du remix de Suzanne Vega (qu'était bien charmante à l'époque) ni les trucs qui sont apparus depuis Mais DNA le trio  qui a joué au CBGB, ceux qui font du bruit dans DownTown 81, vous savez le film avec Basquiat dans son propre rôle et qui est sorti 20 ans après avoir été tourné (pour contrer le mélodrame de l'autre Basquiat qui est mauvais), ouais, DNA avec Arto Lindsay, Ikue Mori et Tim Wright (Robin Crutchfield étant inécoutable puisque l'album est introuvable)
> 
> 
> bah là aussi, j'aimerais bien savoir ce qu'a pu donner le concert d'Arto et Ikue avec Thurston Moore (yvos -> )


Tiens, ça me rappelle ça :




Produit par Eno, sorti en 1978. Le manifeste musical de ce qu'on a appelé à l'époque la "No Wave". On y trouve notamment DNA, Mars et surtout Teenage Jesus and the Jerks avec Lydia Lunch


----------



## Anonyme (8 Janvier 2008)

alèm a dit:


> rien car je sais que tu boudes chaque fois que je parle de tes posts !



sauf erreur, il s'agissait d'un des hétéronymes  de fig. 5 dont la vie est complétement autonome de celle de fig. 5 



alèm a dit:


> rien, sinon que tu pourrais en dire beaucoup plus !
> 
> du teasing quoi !



concernant lorie (cf. post de xxRocknrollxx), Teo est plus indiqué car c'est de la musique pour se trémousser


----------



## Schillier21 (8 Janvier 2008)

coloquinte a dit:


> Et est-ce que l'on peut parler de la musique que l'on joue ?
> Car celle-là on l'écoute... On doit même se forcer à "s'écouter" pour progresser quand on travaille un morceau.


ben pourquoi pas.....
et je crois que tu serais pas le/la seule à le faire (même si je penche plutôt pour le "la" vu le nom,j'ai mis les deux pronoms, on sait jamais )


Sinon pour les groupes espagnols, moi y en a un seul je crois
The Locos, du bon ska-punk    
Autrement ces jours c'est Guns N' Roses et Deep Purple qui tournent sur l'iPod


----------



## Dark-Tintin (8 Janvier 2008)

Ben moi en ce moment sur ma gratte je joue les accords de la gamme de Do majeur 
Puis quelque p'tits trucs de Nirvana, Metallica & co


----------



## Schillier21 (8 Janvier 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Ben moi en ce moment sur ma gratte je joue les accords de la gamme de Do majeur
> Puis quelque p'tits trucs de Nirvana, Metallica & co


moi c'est "Danza Del Gatto", un petit menuet de Merchi,  "travelin' " de Coghlan, .......
et pis j'adore jouer "Un Dia De Noviembre" de Leo Brower

sinon à la basse c'est les Beatles, Jaco Pastorius, et tout plein d'autre


----------



## teo (8 Janvier 2008)

Lorie, non. On se trémousse pas, on se tortille timidement. Elle a la sensualité d'un caniche. Dans le genre lolita de pacotille, je préfère encore _Britney, bitch_  elle sait au moins faire des morceaux qui bougent, sexypop -dans le genre- et elle sait s'entourer :rateau:  Car même si on est pas douée, on peut trouver mieux qu'un incertain Premier Ministre 

Je me coltine derrière les oreilles l'intégrale des Mute Audio Documents 1978-1984, 128 45t sortis des cartons de Mute (un label, donc ), sur 10 CD. Des trucs intéressants; des trucs inaudibles (*Non*, *Boyd Rice*...). Une époque  
Une perle parmi d'autres, _Fred Vom Jupiter_ par *Die Doraus & Die Marinas*, pour amateurs de Bontempi déjantés, pas si vieillie que ça (elle devait déjà être sur une compilation belge, Next-Party, en 2002 je crois).
Quelques Yazoo ou DM qu'on (re?)découvre avec plaisir (_Now this is fun_), des artistes dont le nom rappelait des vieux souvenirs sont de belles découvertes (Fad Gadget entre autres) et donnent envie de gouter à plus...

+ une spéciale dédicace à fig. 5, avec le _Never Never_ de The Assembly


----------



## Anonyme (8 Janvier 2008)

teo a dit:


> Lorie, non. On se trémousse pas, on se tortille timidement. Elle a la sensualité d'un caniche. Dans le genre lolita de pacotille, je préfère encore _Britney, bitch_  elle sait au moins faire des morceaux qui bougent, sexypop -dans le genre- et elle sait s'entourer :rateau:  Car même si on est pas douée, on peut trouver mieux qu'un incertain Premier Ministre
> 
> Je me coltine derrière les oreilles l'intégrale des Mute Audio Documents 1978-1984, 128 45t sortis des cartons de Mute (un label, donc ), sur 10 CD. Des trucs intéressants; des trucs inaudibles (*Non*, *Boyd Rice*...). Une époque
> Une perle parmi d'autres, _Fred Vom Jupiter_ par *Die Doraus & Die Marinas*, pour amateurs de Bontempi déjantés, pas si vieillie que ça (elle devait déjà être sur une compilation belge, Next-Party, en 2002 je crois).
> ...



Cela m'étonnait que tu puisse écouter Boyd Rice. Quelle que soit la véractité de sa réputation, je ne te vois pas écouter du néofolk  C'est toute la richesse de Mute que de faire coexister des groupes comme Boyd Rice/Non et Yazoo  Chez Apple ce Mute Audio Documents (le premier) est classé comme musique pour enfants


----------



## alèm (8 Janvier 2008)

au fait, ça veut dire que fig.5 va me payer un verre alors que son hétéronyme ne l'aurait pas fait ?


----------



## IceandFire (8 Janvier 2008)

les covers de placebo un délice...ce qu'on disait ce midi hein Fab,Nico et Teo ...


----------



## Nobody (8 Janvier 2008)

Si ça peut intéresser quelqu'un:



> Une violoniste diffuse gratuitement son album
> mardi 08.01.2008, 18:23
> La violoniste britannique Tasmin Little a annoncé sur son site internet quelle allait diffuser son prochain album gratuitement en ligne. A partir de la semaine prochaine, « Naked Violin » (le violon nu) pourra être téléchargé depuis son site, une initiative visant à briser limage élitiste de la musique classique. Cet album, le premier depuis quatre ans, comprendra trois oeuvres : la Partita N.3 de Bach, une pièce du compositeur britannique Paul Patterson et la Sonate N.2 du compositeur belge Eugène Ysaye. www.tasminlittle.net.



Source www.lesoir.be.


----------



## alèm (8 Janvier 2008)

jolie la sonate N°2 d'Eugène Ysaye !!

par contre, toi je sais que tu me paieras une bière, Zuydcoote ou Ostende ? tu choisis, c'est flamand, c'est ché ti !


----------



## xxRocknrollxx (9 Janvier 2008)

Voila un petite playlist de trucs que j'aime beaucoup : 
1-> Between the bars        Elliott Smith
2->  Wild Horses                The Rolling Stone
3-> Hurt                             Jonny Cash (loriginale étant de Nine Inch Nails)
4-> Stairway to heaven   Led Zeppelin
5-> Lion                               Morphey     ( www.myspace.com/morphey    cest le groupe à mon fréro!)

allez hop, tous sur radioblog !​


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Janvier 2008)

Rhaaa, cet album est une tuerie. :love: :love: :love:


----------



## KARL40 (9 Janvier 2008)

Il est des groupes qui ne sortent qu'un 45t (l'équivalent d'un CD 2 titres pour les jeunes  ) mais quelles chansons !!! Du punk avec de très beaux textes ....






Par les temps qui courent, la chanson "fier de ne rien faire" est à écouter


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2008)

alèm a dit:


> au fait, ça veut dire que fig.5 va me payer un verre alors que son hétéronyme ne l'aurait pas fait ?


----------



## naas (9 Janvier 2008)

yu suf ou you souffle ?  pardon trop facile :rose:  


​

sinon au hasard de la bibliothèque itunes, des bijoux de notre ami erik Satie, je me rappelle étant jeune avoir été interpelé par la pochette du 33T d'abord.
Une fois le vinyle déposé sur la b&0, le bras tangentiel approche doucement la galette et pose délicatement son diamant sur un bijou...

cette musique classique qui ne l'est pas du tout est un univers à part. ces gnossiennes sont les locomotives d'un train imaginaire qui traverse de magnifiques paysages dont kandinsky et autre inventeurs d'une peinture libérée sont les architectes.

à découvrir


----------



## alèm (9 Janvier 2008)

finalement, tu as des bons côtés ! 

perso, j'aime bien les interprétations de Jean-Joel Barbier, très classique mais du coup parfois rigolotes pour ça.


----------



## Pierrou (9 Janvier 2008)

Depuis que j'ai retrouvé le vinyle, je l'écoute en boucle, sur la chaîne et le iPod... :love:

Dieu que c'est bon..
( mais dieu que Waters était mégalo quand même  )


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2008)

dernière acquisition...

The ex. _building a broken mousetrap_. un film de jem cohen (fugazi) sur un concert du combo punk *the ex* à new-york. dvd musical disponible chez potemkine (rue  beaurepaire, 75010).


----------



## alèm (10 Janvier 2008)

tiens, j'ai acquis _Blueprints for a Blackout_ des chers *The Ex* hier pour 1&#8364; ainsi que _33_ de *RED* pour 3&#8364; (sont comiques mes collègues)

et aussi *Le Volume Courbe*, j'ai discuté une fois avec la demoiselle sur MySpace (ouais ça existe encore) donc je vais écouter&#8230; (edit : bah j'aime bien ce genre de musique même si on sent les influences kevinshieldiennes mazzystariennes)

vive les soldes.

et sinon, je me fais l'intégrale de Delpech Mode, ça va avec l'humeur du jour et celle d'une amie&#8230;


----------



## youyou54 (10 Janvier 2008)

En ce moment je trip bien sur:
B.B. King - If I lost you


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Janvier 2008)

Clic Image


Mes potes ont enfin trouvé un label. En fait, ils ont même plutôt eu l'embarras du choix, ce qui est bon signe.
Dans leur genre, ils sont excellents.
:love: :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2008)

alèm a dit:


> tiens, j'ai acquis Blueprints for a Blackout des chers The Ex hier pour 1&#8364; ainsi que 33 de RED pour 3&#8364; (sont comiques mes collègues)
> 
> et aussi Le Volume Courbe, j'ai discuté une fois avec la demoiselle sur MySpace (ouais ça existe encore) donc je vais écouter&#8230;
> 
> ...


 
j'ai découvert _the ex_ à la projection du film au festival filmer la musique au point éphémère (étant un fan de jem cohen). j'aime bien le début (1980-1984) genre punk militant... après cela se complique, mélange des genres, diverses collaborations (dont tom cora, interessante).
à ce festival (le prochain aura lieu début juin), il y avait un ovni: un concert de sonic youth (période daydream et dirty) filmé en noir & blanc par une école de cinema... étonnant.

(à paris, les cd de the ex sont uniquement disponibles à la fnac des halles...)


----------



## alèm (10 Janvier 2008)

ça m'étonnerait puisqu'à Nantes on les vend (je taffe à la fnac )

ceci dit, je les ai vu avec Tom avant son décès et c'était WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHH !!!


----------



## macarel (10 Janvier 2008)

naas a dit:


> yu suf ou you souffle ?  pardon trop facile :rose:
> 
> 
> ​
> ...



Essaie la version "Reindert de Leeuw", :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (10 Janvier 2008)

Cet aprèm... Un vieux qui tourne pas mal encore en ce moment 




Je connaissais pas très bien, j'ai appris que Jimmy Page lui avait demander de chanter dans son nouveau groupe mais Terry moyennement interessé lui a proposé de rencontrer un autre chanteur : Robert Plant.................... On connait la suite.​ 
Il a joué avec pas mal de monde en tout cas ce môssieur, notamment Jethro Tull ou encore Fleetwood Mac.... Ah bah d'ailleurs Paf ! C'est la suite de ma playlist pour l'après midi !!! ​ 




Hobbes's list :​ 
"Dreams"
"The Chain"
"Gold Dust Woman"...................... :love:​


----------



## IceandFire (10 Janvier 2008)

Boire, Baiser, à recouvrance...:style:...:love:


----------



## Bassman (10 Janvier 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Clic Image
> 
> 
> Mes potes ont enfin trouvé un label. En fait, ils ont même plutôt eu l'embarras du choix, ce qui est bon signe.
> ...



La pochette est très belle en tout cas.


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Janvier 2008)

On n'a rien fait de mieux depuis...


----------



## IceandFire (10 Janvier 2008)

c'est quoi cette pochette ??? une autre édition ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Janvier 2008)

oui, de 2000


----------



## Sydney Bristow (10 Janvier 2008)

iTunes

Chloé Levy​


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Janvier 2008)

:love: :love: :love:

Certainement le meilleur album d'INXS période Hutchence, mais pas forcément le plus connu. C'est pourtant déjà leur 4ème album. Mais le premier à sortir d'Australie.
A écouter rien que pour les fabuleux "Dancing on the Jetty" et "Burn For you" dont le clip était très beau et que j'avais découvert dans l'émission "Bonsoir les clips" qui passait tous les soirs vers minuit sur Antenne2 et que magnetoscopais tout le temps. Il me reste d'ailleurs quelques VHS de l'époque avec des pépites... :love:

Voila, c'était pour préciser un peu plus sur le pourquoi du comment du parce que.


----------



## IceandFire (11 Janvier 2008)

oui ! en effet :love: :love: :love:   :style: :king:


----------



## alèm (11 Janvier 2008)

hey dites, dupont et dupond, ça ne vous dirait pas de donner un quelconque intérêt à vos posts ? 
parce que les séries de pochettes, c'est marrant sur iTunes ou mes iPods, mais là&#8230; franchement&#8230;

et je me permets de vous dire ça aussi parce que je vous aime bien, ça m'attriste de voir du flood de pochettes, z'avez ptêt des trucs à dire sur ces disques ? non ?


----------



## alèm (11 Janvier 2008)

alèm a dit:


> tiens, j'ai acquis _Blueprints for a Blackout_ des chers *The Ex* hier pour 1 ainsi que _33_ de *RED* pour 3 (sont comiques mes collègues)



pas encore écouté le The Ex mais déjà le RED puisque c'était une inconnue, ça passe vachement bien, une sorte de blues dans lesquels on sent des influences provenant des musiques improvisées et du jazz, j'aime beaucoup, pas ce que je vais écouter tout le temps mais avec un bourbon ou en peignant, c'st très bien.








alèm a dit:


> et aussi *Le Volume Courbe*, j'ai discuté une fois avec la demoiselle sur MySpace (ouais ça existe encore) donc je vais écouter (edit : bah j'aime bien ce genre de musique même si on sent les influences kevinshieldiennes mazzystariennes)



ça aussi, j'aime bien, je m'attendais à quelque chose genre "j'suis une fan de" au vu des participations mais même si elle n'est pas forcément la plus originale de tous, c'est sincère, c'est personnel et ça s'écoute avec plaisir. 








alèm a dit:


> vive les soldes.



n'empêche, j'susi vert que mon collègue se soit barré avec 60 disques de jazz à 1 



alèm a dit:


> et sinon, je me fais l'intégrale de Delpech Mode, ça va avec l'humeur du jour et celle d'une amie



[YOUTUBE]VaB1psXTjS4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Janvier 2008)

alèm a dit:


> hey dites, dupont et dupond, ça ne vous dirait pas de donner un quelconque intérêt à vos posts ?
> parce que les séries de pochettes, c'est marrant sur iTunes ou mes iPods, mais là franchement
> 
> et je me permets de vous dire ça aussi parce que je vous aime bien, ça m'attriste de voir du flood de pochettes, z'avez ptêt des trucs à dire sur ces disques ? non ?



wouala!


----------



## richard-deux (11 Janvier 2008)

En écoute actuellement: *Release the Stars ~ Rufus Wainwright*.  





_A savoir qu'ARTE rediffuse un concert enregistré le 29 novembre 2007 à Hambourg le lundi 14 janvier 2008 à 01:50._

ARTE


----------



## naas (13 Janvier 2008)

une mise à jour de mute channel depuis you tube: nike cave
[YOUTUBE]7kV5XkBQsKU&sdig=1[/YOUTUBE]

et moby en moins conceptuel:

[YOUTUBE]Hy_oabU77GY&sdig=1[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bompi (13 Janvier 2008)

Hier, c'était ma journée mensuelle dchez _eMusic_. Parmi les emplettes, outre un EP de Amon Tobin et les deux premières symphonies d'Étienne-Nicolas Méhul, de nos jours méconnu mais néanmoins talentueux compositeur, les joyeuses retrouvailles avec Casino Music.
Groupe éphèmere (quelques singles et un album) que j'aimais beaucoup en son temps (1979) et dont, malheureusement, je n'ai plus rien. ET là, paf ! je peux de nouveau "Danser le proton".
C'est pop, c'est frais et maintenant c'est _vintage_ en diable. Miam !


----------



## Schillier21 (13 Janvier 2008)

depuis hier, deux cd tournent en boucle sur mon iPod, les deux de Guano Apes:


le deuxième cd du best of, nettement meilleur que le premier à mon goût







et Walking on a thin line


----------



## JPTK (13 Janvier 2008)

Bah finalement, un pote m'a fait un mix des 2, en enlevant toutes les ballades hard FM (je crois que c'était ça) et ce qu'il reste donc est de très bonne facture. J'ai découvert SOAD il y a peu (je pensais avant que c'était genre Slipknot) et tous les albums en même temps, au début j'accrochais plus sur les 1er et maintenant je crois que ce mix est celui que je fais le plus tourner, faut dire qu'une fois nettoyé des bouses (que j'ai pas entendu), c'est plus tout à fait pareil pour l'auditeur que je suis.


----------



## Bassman (14 Janvier 2008)

Des "bouzes" sur ces 2 albums ??   Bof non j'en vois pas.


----------



## xxRocknrollxx (14 Janvier 2008)

La nostalgie est bonne quand elle est accompagnée d'un bonne bande son !!!​


----------



## JPTK (14 Janvier 2008)

Bassman a dit:


> Des "bouzes" sur ces 2 albums ??   Bof non j'en vois pas.



Ah bon ? Je sais pas... il y avait pas des truc gens ballades un peu lourdes ? (vu qu'il a squizzé les titres qu'il jugeait mauvais, j'ai pas entendu).


----------



## fedo (14 Janvier 2008)

xxRocknrollxx a dit:


> La nostalgie est bonne quand elle est accompagnée d'un bonne bande son !!!​



je suis également en plein revival _Appetite for Destruction_ des _Guns'n'Roses _mais je dois dire que je ne parviens qu'à apprécier _Welcome to the Jungle_, _Paradise City_ et _Sweet Child O'Mine.

_Par ailleurs,_ Paradise City_ se révèle l'illustration sonore parfaite de Las Vegas.


----------



## Schillier21 (14 Janvier 2008)

fedo a dit:


> je suis également en plein revival _Appetite for Destruction_ des _Guns'n'Roses _mais je dois dire que je ne parviens qu'à apprécier _Welcome to the Jungle_, _Paradise City_ et _Sweet Child O'Mine._



Les trois titres par excellence des Guns à mon avis aussi.

Je viens de remettre ma stéréo en marche, avec le cd des "Eagles of Death Metal", j'avais oublié que je l'avais celui-là






une ré-écoute agréable en faisant mes devoirs.
bonne soirée à tous.


----------



## xxRocknrollxx (14 Janvier 2008)

fedo a dit:


> je suis également en plein revival _Appetite for Destruction_ des _Guns'n'Roses _mais je dois dire que je ne parviens qu'à apprécier _Welcome to the Jungle_, _Paradise City_ et _Sweet Child O'Mine.
> 
> _Par ailleurs,_ Paradise City_ se révèle l'illustration sonore parfaite de Las Vegas.



et pourtant...sur cette album tu as 3 autres bombes " My michelle" , "Night train" et "Rocket Queen" , prend le temps de découvrir ces titres et tu verras ce que sont vraiment les Guns !!

La prochaine fois je vous parle de Pearl Jam


----------



## Chang (15 Janvier 2008)

Quelques galettes recemment acquises :







Booka Shade - Numbers - extended vocal mix (K7) 






Jonas Kopp - Androgeno (Spectral Sound)







Deetron - I Cling - Aril Brihka remix (Music Man)






Shit Robot - Chasm (DFA)

Voili voilou ... en cliquant sur les liens ca vous donne les extraits de chaque track ... En general ca oscille entre house et minimale, c'est assez frais, detendu, quoique u peu plus poussif (malgre un bpm plus lent, comme quoi hein) pour le titre de Shit Robot ...

Je viens de voir aussi que la prochaine sortit sur Get Physical, Zynga, s'annonce du tonerre avec un penchant bien techno ... Preuve que GP est bien un des meilleurs labels du moment, rares sont leurs sorties qui ne sont pas dans le haut du panier depuis quelques mois.

​


----------



## JPTK (15 Janvier 2008)

[url=http://blogs.lesoir.be/festivals/2008/01/15/les-clefs-de-in-rainbows/]le soir[/url] a dit:
			
		

> Les clefs de In Rainbows
> 
> posté le 15 janvier 2008 | catégorie CHRONIQUES
> 
> ...



   

L'album est tellement pourrave qu'ils ont rien de mieux à faire à force de se faire chier à lui trouver un quelconque intérêt. :rateau: 

En fait c'est pour ça qu'ils ont mis 3 plombes à le sortir !  

Nan mais nan j'imagine trop les fans (ds mon genre), écoutant l'album, dubitatifs, sceptiques, déçus, se disant "nan mais c'est pas possible, doit y avoir un truc, un sens caché !! Peut-être il faut passer le disque à l'envers pour qu'il soit bien ou peut-être c'est la face b de ok computer !  "


----------



## IceandFire (15 Janvier 2008)

j'ai relancé la machine joe Jackson à fond les ballons toute cette semaine..;j'ai hate d'être le 4 mars prochain moi...:love: à la cigale


----------



## yvos (15 Janvier 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> L'album est tellement pourrave qu'ils ont rien de mieux à faire à force de se faire chier à lui trouver un quelconque intérêt. :rateau:
> 
> En fait c'est pour ça qu'ils ont mis 3 plombes à le sortir !
> 
> Nan mais nan j'imagine trop les fans (ds mon genre), écoutant l'album, dubitatifs, sceptiques, déçus, se disant "nan mais c'est pas possible, doit y avoir un truc, un sens caché !! Peut-être il faut passer le disque à l'envers pour qu'il soit bien ou peut-être c'est la face b de ok computer !  "



Bizarrement, j'ai jamais été très fan de Radiohead, à part quelques trucs dans Hail to the thief par exemple, et je trouve cet album _agréable_ .
C'est ptet ça qui chiffonne les fans, en fait: que des nioubes en radiohead apprécient 

De toutes façons, ça reste quand même très secondaire dans mes écoutes, qui se résument depuis un bon moment déjà à ça (Electrelane/Axes)


----------



## IceandFire (15 Janvier 2008)

rainbow est pas mal du tout quand même   .... même si ça ne vaut pas les premiers albums bien sur....et à ce prix là surtout


----------



## benmoss (15 Janvier 2008)

in rainbows est un bon album, tres abouti, mais laisse un leger gout d'amertume, une sale impression de deja vu a la premiere ecoute...neanmoins apres une journée complete d'ecoute je le trouve nettement mieux que hail to the thief, un peu dans la meme veine que ok computer, des sons qui restent magnifiques malgré tout...j'ai recu ma discbox vendredi et ai pu l'ecouter pour la premiere fois depuis sa sortie...depuis je ne m'en lasse pas...le tout agrémenté du book avec des oeuvres de stanley donwood, une pure merveille si les deux sont fait ensemble...
enfin un peu de Clash, une pointe de the organ et pour finir lily allen et la journée se passe nickel...


----------



## Tonton Nestor (15 Janvier 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> L'album est tellement pourrave qu'ils ont rien de mieux à faire à force de se faire chier à lui trouver un quelconque intérêt. :rateau:
> 
> En fait c'est pour ça qu'ils ont mis 3 plombes à le sortir !
> 
> Nan mais nan j'imagine trop les fans (ds mon genre), écoutant l'album, dubitatifs, sceptiques, déçus, se disant "nan mais c'est pas possible, doit y avoir un truc, un sens caché !! Peut-être il faut passer le disque à l'envers pour qu'il soit bien ou peut-être c'est la face b de ok computer !  "



Il faut peut être écouter les deux disques en même temps pour trouver la clef...  

Un peu à l'image de ce qu'ont fait les groupes Isis et Tribes of Neurot avec deux albums qui se superposent si on les écoute en même temps : http://www.gutsofdarkness.com/god/objet.php?objet=263


----------



## IceandFire (15 Janvier 2008)

"une pointe de the organ" 
 ah oui je plussoie ! :love::style::king:


----------



## benmoss (15 Janvier 2008)

Tonton Nestor a dit:


> Il faut peut être écouter les deux disques en même temps pour trouver la clef...
> 
> Un peu à l'image de ce qu'ont fait les groupes Isis et Tribes of Neurot avec deux albums qui se superposent si on les écoute en même temps : http://www.gutsofdarkness.com/god/objet.php?objet=263



pour revenir a radiohead, ils ont tenté plusieurs truc dans le genre sur kid A, ca donne un son des plus psychédélique si on trouve le bon decalage (impossible sans un logiciel de lecture précis...) donc ca m'etonnerait pas le mélange OK/IN...
héhé, je viens de retrouver aretha franklin au fin fond de mon disque dur, divertissant...


----------



## fedo (15 Janvier 2008)

xxRocknrollxx a dit:


> tu verras ce que sont vraiment les Guns !!



tu veux dire ce qu'étaient les Guns'n'Roses du début de carrière et pas la suite catastrophique


----------



## Schillier21 (16 Janvier 2008)

J'ai découvert hier soir The Thrills

Et je trouve très bien après quelques écoutes







les rythmes sont tranquilles mais ils sont bien.

Pour faire court, du bon ptit rock


----------



## Dark-Tintin (16 Janvier 2008)

*Agalloch* -_ Ashes Against The Grain_
(Folk/Doom)

Le dernier album d'agalloch, mon préfèré avec_ The Mantle_;
Comme ce dernier, la musique est en accord avec la pochette ;
Sur_ The Mantle_ la pochette était une photo d'un cerf devant un arbre, et la musique était assez matérielle, calme, posée (même avec les passages voix black), très basée sur la nature, avec beaucoup de guitare folk;


Sur AAG, c'est à peu près pareil :
Des traces d'émotions, la musique est beaucoup moins matérielle, plus intemporelle;
en même temps les passages avec des gros riffs sont beaucoup plus présents, mais avec la même touche folk complètement incroyable ;

Si _The Mantle_ était l'hiver dans le nord, _Pale Folklore_ l'autômne, et ben pour AAG c'est un peu des deux, entre l'hiver et l'automne, la forêt et la mer;
Et si les passages de chants clairs superbes de _The Mantle_ sont un peu moins présents (dommage, mais après tout le chant doit être présent 1/3 du temps d'une chanson, chansons qui durent en moyenne 8/9minutes), et assez changés, un peu moins aériens, plus profonds;
Le disque commence par _Limbs_, où on entend au début des réverbérations auxquels se mèlent après les guitares électriques plus metal, mais restant dans la lenteur et la mélancolie du doom ; la voix (black) arrive à 6minutes du morceau, et n'a pas trop changé par rapport aux autres;

Ensuite, les chansons s'enchaînent merveilleusement bien, la 1ère partie en chant clair arrive vers 3minutes sur _Falling Snow_, elle est comme dhab énorme, ensuite, la 3ème partie une courte acoustique d'un peu moins de 2min, ensuite _Fire above, Ice Below_ avec la partie chantée clair certainement la meilleure de l'album ("_Sky fire above, ice below the hearth..._"), ensuite elle s'enchaine avec _Not Unlike The Waves_, une ballade au bord des mers du nord avec un fond de bruit de vagues sur le rocher et de vent avec une guitare électrique qui fait des sortes de traces, auxquels suivent un autre passages plus metal puis des chants clairs là aussi énormes;

Enfin, dans le tryptich final _Our fortress is burning_, la mélancolie un peu moins présente sur _The Mantle_ (j'y reviens encore) revient omniprésente.

Bref, comme The Mantle, un chef d'oeuvre, un groupe qui mériterait largement plus d'être connu pour sa beauté et toutes les émotions autour que nimporte quel autre...








Sur le site en allant dans discographie puis chaque album, il y'a des morceaux à l'écoute (ceux surlignés noir) , je vous conseille surtout :
-_Not Unlike The Waves_ (_AAG_)
-_Odal_ (_The Mantle_, celle que j'aime le moins de l'album, mais quand même très bonne)



Aussi une "vidéo" (pas vraiment mais le principal c'est la chanson non ?) d'une de mes préfèrés entre toute : 
_...And The Great Cold Death Of The Earth_

[YOUTUBE]SLLYt-2SaZ8[/YOUTUBE]

:love:



Même si vous aimez pas le metal en général, écoutez rien que la vidéo jusqu'au bout, ça en vaut la peine


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2008)

Chang a dit:


> Quelques galettes recemment acquises



Un plus pour :
Kill - Catch My Drip
sur le DINTF EP.
Assez progressif. Tranquille.

J'accroche pas du tout sur Shit Robot - Chasm (DFA). On a l'impression que c'est un 45T qui tourne à 33T.
C'est trop leeeeennnnt.  

Une de mes dernières acquisitions:




Horizons - Cirez D (Eric Prydz) chez le label Mouseville.
Le dernier édité avant décembre 2007 date de juillet 2006. A chaque fois c'est un bonheur.
Un titre assez époustouflant d'efficacité, des sons toujours très typés, de bonnes basses, des aiguës qui agrippent. 
Une soirée, c'est une tuerie. Le dancefloor explose.

Derrière tu cales:




The sinner in you de Marc O'Tool chez Mauritius Music Recordings et tu as le droit à des hommages. 

Testé et approuvé par DiJéééheu Khyu 
Là, le Korg KP 3 a véritablement manqué. :rose:


----------



## Chang (17 Janvier 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> Un plus pour :
> Kill - Catch My Drip
> sur le DINTF EP.
> Assez progressif. Tranquille.
> ...





 Merci de reagir Khyu ... c'est pas evident de creer une reaction sur ce fil quand on parle pas des tenors de la scene electronique ou quand on sort du format album.

En tout cas c'est bien, ca me fait deux labels que je ne connaissais pas. Autant le track que tu cites sur Mouseville me fait trop penser a la vague Justice and co. et c'est pas mon truc, ca manque de finesse et de charisme ... autant le deuxieme track sur Mauritius c'est plus mon style ...

J'ai remis le mix en route, mais le disque dur du macbook a lache hier ... donc pas de mix avec les nouveaux tracks ... dommage  ...

En as tu mis en ligne dernierement ?


----------



## xxRocknrollxx (17 Janvier 2008)

fedo a dit:


> tu veux dire ce qu'étaient les Guns'n'Roses du début de carrière et pas la suite catastrophique


Bah oui...il est vraie que Axel à pris 20 kilos et n'arrive plus à chanter ! 
Par contre les albums des Velvets Revolver reste tout à fais écoutable ! ​


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2008)

Chang a dit:


> Merci de reagir Khyu ... c'est pas evident de creer une reaction sur ce fil quand on parle pas des tenors de la scene electronique ou quand on sort du format album.
> 
> En tout cas c'est bien, ca me fait deux labels que je ne connaissais pas. Autant le track que tu cites sur Mouseville me fait trop penser a la vague Justice and co. et c'est pas mon truc, ca manque de finesse et de charisme ... autant le deuxieme track sur Mauritius c'est plus mon style ...
> 
> ...



Content de pas être le seul non plus. 
Doit y avoir Le-pur-fils aussi, Teo et Wip un peu également, pi' Rezba semblait toucher.

En ce qui concerne le Label Mouseville, je suis pas super d'accord. C'est un autre secteur. J'admets que c'est pas ce qu'il y a de plus fin, notamment le 006 - Horizons mais c'est autrement plus sympa que Justice (qui reste doué, il faut au moins admettre cela) & Co. Ce n'a pas de vocation commerciale. Cirez D se contente la plupart du temps de remixer des titres. Et le peu de "neuf" qu'il se permet de sortir explose plus qu'à son habitude. Mais ça reste du beat recherché, avec peu de profondeur effectivement, mais une réel base. Pour voir des daubes, au delà du vulgaire Pim-Pam-Pouf, dans ce qu'on appelle la minimal aujourd'hui rolleyes, y'a pas mal de titres torcheculatiques.

Mauritius c'est un peu comme ça va-ça vient. Ils sortent pas que des chefs d'oeuvres mais parfois tu trouves des jolies perles. Je repense particulièrement à Remember Me. Teo en a touché deux mots ici il y a quelques mois.

J'attends tes nouveaux mix. 

Pas trop eu le temps de me pencher là dessus. J'ai eu une grosse soirée le 23 décembre mais aucunes solutions correctes d'enregistrement. Une qui s'annonce le 2 février. J'essaierai de m'enregistrer à ce moment là.


----------



## alèm (17 Janvier 2008)

[DM]x1cb8b[/DM]

Toujours Soaz en mode The Milk


----------



## l'écrieur (17 Janvier 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> Mais ça reste du beat recherché, avec peu de profondeur effectivement, mais une réel base. Pour voir des daubes, au delà du vulgaire Pim-Pam-Pouf, dans ce qu'on appelle la minimal aujourd'hui rolleyes, y'a pas mal de titres torcheculatiques.



Puisqu'on y est, le remix de l'Arcadia d'Apparat par Boys Noize, sur ce petit EP d'Apparat :





 ça a vraiment la grande classe.
Mais je pense de plus en plus que Boys Noize a la grande classe.


Sinon, je suis en train de distiller la série des Back to Back de Mobilee. A conseiller pour ceux qui ont en marre de la minimale torcheculatique, comme y dit, le petit caillou.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2008)

A Rook House for Bobby

[youtube]E7LQ9We7Tyc[/youtube]

sur le déclin mental de Bobby Fischer


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> *Agalloch* -_ Ashes Against The Grain_


 
Ca y est !!!!

A la cinquième écoute, je sais enfin à quoi cette atmosphère me fait penser : les deux premiers Théatre of Tragedy !

Quoi, rien à voir ?
Moi je trouve que ça développe des états d'esprit similaires.

Bref, l'auront-ils à la Fnouc ? Là est la question - le rayon métal de celle de la Défense a encore perdu un tiers de sa longueur...




Sinon, j'ai commencé à jeter une oreille sur le dernier *Impaled Nazarenne*, il a l'air pas mal.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Puisqu'on y est, le remix de l'Arcadia d'Apparat par Boys Noize, sur ce petit EP d'Apparat :
> ça a vraiment la grande classe.
> Mais je pense de plus en plus que Boys Noize a la grande classe.



Je viens de découvrir Apparat. Merci. 
Très sympa. Un univers, une ambiance. Une vague naturelle.
Pas réussi à trouver le remix.



l'écrieur a dit:


> Sinon, je suis en train de distiller la série des Back to Back de Mobilee.



Je suppose que tu parlais du vol 2 de la série Back to Back chez Mobilee. Je n'ai pas trouvé un moyen de l'écouter.
Me suis contenté de quelques titres du label dans la même série. Sympathique, mais les extraits permettent pas de sentir l'âme de la compo. 
Une raison encore pour regretter mon disquaire. Tu posais ta galette sur une mk2 et t'écoutais tout comme tu voulais ! :love: 



l'écrieur a dit:


> A conseiller pour ceux qui ont en marre de la minimale torcheculatique, comme y dit, le petit caillou.



C'est pas moi. C'est Rabelais. Le visionnaire musical.


----------



## IceandFire (18 Janvier 2008)

un bon coup de Libertines...:style: :king: :love:


----------



## boodou (18 Janvier 2008)

acheté ce lundi : Ghost Days, de Syd Matters 
http://www.sydmatters.com/


----------



## IceandFire (18 Janvier 2008)

Ah le père Johnathan!


----------



## meskh (18 Janvier 2008)

en ce moment, pile, Asian Dub Foundation


----------



## Dark-Tintin (18 Janvier 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Ca y est !!!!
> 
> A la cinquième écoute, je sais enfin à quoi cette atmosphère me fait penser : les deux premiers Théatre of Tragedy !
> 
> ...



C'est vrai que de certains côtés si on prend cette chanson à part oui y un ptit air, mais en écoutant l'album en entier (celui là, les 2autres albums et 3EP) au final ça a plus rien à voir 



PonkHead a dit:


> Bref, l'auront-ils à la Fnouc ? Là est la question - le rayon métal de celle de la Défense a encore perdu un tiers de sa longueur...


 
J'ai déjà regardé à celle de la défense et celle de Parly 2, depuis 1an les rayons ont diminués de moitié de leurs tailles (maintant c'est même plus un vrai rayon qui fait le contour d'un mur, c'est une borne de 3metres de long en plein milieu des énormes rayons rap etc...), et même si y'a des fois j'ai des bonnes suprises (je m'attendais plus à trouver Under A Funeral Moon ou Aske dans les rayons), mis-à-part qq trucs qui marchent comme bullet for my valentine, trivium et une dizaine d'autre ben c'est la misère...
Tout ce qui touche au doom, folk, et trucs du genre y'a encore moins que du death, et bien évidemment pas agalloch :sleep: 



PonkHead a dit:


> Sinon, j'ai commencé à jeter une oreille sur le dernier *Impaled Nazarenne*, il a l'air pas mal.



Ouép, je l'ai trouvé sympa et c'est le genre d'album à jouer en concert une sorte de black metal festif quoi


----------



## gKatarn (18 Janvier 2008)

_Festif _ le black metal ? ce n'est pas le qualificatif qui vient à l'esprit au premier abord


----------



## Dark-Tintin (18 Janvier 2008)

Ben, c'est pas tout à fait aussi festif que le funeral doom quand même...


----------



## naas (18 Janvier 2008)

Le site de libération possède une rubrique un site un jour.
_"Oui mais ça a rien avoir avec le fil  "_

Aujourd'hui si  

je vous présente le clip en flash de  Under Byen donc non ce n'est pas Bjork qui chante !
Le clip est magnifique de part sa sérénité et simplicité, les contrastes exacerbés sont magnifiques

bref à regarder et garder et re garder encore :style:


----------



## IceandFire (18 Janvier 2008)

Oh le vilain plagiat !!!


----------



## Ed_the_Head (18 Janvier 2008)

Ce soir dans Tracks, sur Arte, un docu sur les Undertones.


----------



## IceandFire (18 Janvier 2008)

Fig 5....?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2008)

naas a dit:


> Le site de libération possède une rubrique un site un jour.
> _"Oui mais ça a rien avoir avec le fil  "_
> 
> Aujourd'hui si
> ...



Ils sont vachement en avance chez Libération


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (18 Janvier 2008)

*À l'heure où les foules se passionnent*
pour des émissions ineptes célébrant le fouvoiement du talent et de l'inspiration avec la médiocrité et le marketing et où les vessies se plaisent à se prendre pour des lanternes, un peu de musique expérimentale et inaudible au premier abord telle que celle desservie par Autechre ne peut pas faire de mal.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2008)

ihr seid nervös ?


----------



## naas (18 Janvier 2008)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Ce soir dans Tracks, sur Arte, un docu sur les Undertones.



:style:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2008)

IceandFire a dit:


> Fig 5....?



C'est surtout Pitch qui écoute The Undertones  En plus sauf erreur il n'y a plus Feargal


----------



## IceandFire (19 Janvier 2008)

Et les Dropkicks Murphys il aime Pitch ?


----------



## naas (19 Janvier 2008)

IceandFire a dit:


> Et les Dropkicks Murphys il aime Pitch ?


Les dropkicks sont a dublin et belfast biiiiiientôt


----------



## IceandFire (19 Janvier 2008)

Les Gars de la ville la plus Irlandaise des USA...Boston


----------



## gKatarn (19 Janvier 2008)

fig. 5 a dit:


> C'est surtout Pitch qui écoute The Undertones  En plus sauf erreur il n'y a plus Feargal



Il avait fait une carrière solo non ? ou c'était en parallèle ?


----------



## maousse (19 Janvier 2008)

Gonzales va nous sortir un nouvel album, j'aime ce genre de musicien qui part dans beaucoup de directions au long de ses albums. Sans doute parce que c'est un vrai musicien 
[DM]x41v8t[/DM]


----------



## naas (19 Janvier 2008)

gKatarn a dit:


> Il avait fait une carrière solo non ? ou c'était en parallèle ?



après
D'ailleurs j'ai fait le chemin inverse, d'abord fergeal avec l'ex **** moche dans the famous the assembly never never
[YOUTUBE]3P91e6_2hm4[/YOUTUBE]

puis le groupe, euh ... je peux dire je préfère feargal ou ce n'est pas permis , :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2008)

naas a dit:


> après
> D'ailleurs j'ai fait le chemin inverse, d'abord fergeal avec l'ex **** moche dans the famous the assembly never never
> [youtube]3P91e6_2hm4[/youtube]
> 
> puis le groupe, euh ... je peux dire je préfère feargal ou ce n'est pas permis , :rateau:



oui et pendant ce temps-là le reste du groupe a fondé That Petrol Emotion


----------



## naas (19 Janvier 2008)

fig. 5 a dit:


> oui et pendant ce temps-là le reste du groupe a fondé That Petrol Emotion


J'en apprend tout les jours


----------



## naas (19 Janvier 2008)

maousse a dit:


> Gonzales va nous sortir un nouvel album, j'aime ce genre de musicien qui part dans beaucoup de directions au long de ses albums. Sans doute parce que c'est un vrai musicien


<jme comprends>
J'ai l'impression quelque fois que certains arrivent a générer un rythme qui a son tour génère une sensation <br>et seuls quelques un peuvent en comprendre le sens, capter l'essence,<br> ce que l'on appelle des musiciens.
</jme comprends>


----------



## Alex666 (19 Janvier 2008)

La j'écoute Dr feelgood, et c'est vraiment cool en fait


----------



## gKatarn (19 Janvier 2008)

I feel good... tadadatadada...


----------



## Alex666 (19 Janvier 2008)

gKatarn a dit:


> I feel good... tadadatadada...




ya un peu de ça... sans les fraises     tadada :rateau::sleep:


----------



## Alex666 (19 Janvier 2008)

Ten Years After... que du vieux ce soir:sleep:


----------



## alèm (20 Janvier 2008)

naas a dit:


> <jme comprends>
> J'ai l'impression quelque fois que certains arrivent a générer un rythme qui a son tour génère une sensation <br>et seuls quelques un peuvent en comprendre le sens, capter l'essence,<br> ce que l'on appelle des musiciens.
> </jme comprends>




en l'occurence, Gonzales en est un  (dit l'amateur de jazz et de classique que je suis)


----------



## IceandFire (20 Janvier 2008)

Jécoute ToTem de Zazie...qu'est ce qui m'arrive...???   :love:.....


----------



## alèm (20 Janvier 2008)

tu vieillis&#8230; 

en même temps, c'est ptête parce que tes messages dans ce sujet sont trop courts : le cerveau ne fonctionne pas assez, il manque d'oxygénation et prend Zazie pour les Pet Shop Boys&#8230;


----------



## IceandFire (20 Janvier 2008)

Je pencherais plus pour le charme de Zazie...quand même...


----------



## WebOliver (20 Janvier 2008)

IceandFire a dit:


> Je pencherais plus pour le charme de Zazie...quand même...



Mouais: elle a autant de charme que le kiki de sonnyboy frappant la balustrade du balcon. Alors bon... 

Sinon, c'est pas nouveau, mais je découvre plein de trucs ici. Notamment ceci.


----------



## JPTK (20 Janvier 2008)

Ça vaut apparemment pas le double que j'ai déjà mais bon faut dire que c'est un must absolu de l'électro musik selon moi


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2008)

que je trouve cet album là : (voir ci dessous)






Mais alors faut pas se tromper, hein, la minette j'suis allée l'écouter sur radioblog, mais j'ai trouvé que des enregistrement en studio. Dans le mille : c'est pas pareil, je dirais même plus, ça n'a rien à voir. 
Celui là c'est un album live (vous aurez remarquez la date à l'anglaise, ce ne sont pas ses mensurations) pas très longtemps après 9/11. J'voudrais pas trop en dire, mais en gros une guitare et une voix, ce dont je m'en souviens, et impossible d'anticiper son chant, sa voix cassé, on la suit c'est tout et on écoute l'album jusqu'au bout. 
J'écoute rarement des albums en entier jusqu'à la fin dès la première écoute.
Bon c'est dimanche, merde, Virgin est fermé ?


----------



## Pierrou (20 Janvier 2008)

*Ghost Days*, dernier opus du français _Syd Matters_...  :love:






Des mélodies aériennes, alternant sans cesse entre majeur et mineur, une instrumentation incisive, subtile, délicatement relevée... Un excellent disque, pour tout ceux qui aiment aiment la pop élaborée légèrement psychédélique ( ça rappelle du Pink Floyd première époque des fois )


----------



## JPTK (20 Janvier 2008)

Pierrou a dit:


> *Ghost Days*, dernier opus du français _Syd Matters_...  :love:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Excellent dernier album en effet, il était en live à _Ce soir ou jamais_ récemment, j'ai d'ailleurs mis la vidéo ICI.


----------



## teo (20 Janvier 2008)

Googleniouze du dimanche a dit:
			
		

> *Mort du chanteur dOasis*
> Libération - 192 autres articles >>


Encore un qui s'en va que je me dis ce matin 

Et puis en fait non. Juste que je ne m'habitue pas aux _nouvelles références_ de Libé 


---
1999/2001
Technique et _Pop Philosophy_
_Client_ avant _Client_, Kate Holmes avant Toast Hawaii.
Moins froid, moins _Client_, plus mainstream/populaire. Europop? C'est Kate Holmes quand même :love: 
_Sun is shining_ est parfait


----------



## spud34 (20 Janvier 2008)

Pennywise, punk rock californien très talentueux :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2008)

the last album
six litanies for heliogabalus après _nostromo_ et pour compléter ma presque complète collection de john zorn.


----------



## alèm (21 Janvier 2008)

_1. Reveillez-vous Picards, _
_   Picards et Bourguignons._
_   Apprenez la manière d'avoir de bons bâtons,_
_   Car voici le printemps et aussi la saison _
_   Pour aller à la guerre donner des horions._​_ 2. Tel parle de la guerre_
_   mais ne sait pas que c'est: _
_   Je vous jure mon âme que c'est un piteux faict _
_   Et que maint homme d'armes et gentil compagnon_
_   Y ont perdu la vie, et robe et chaperon. __
3. Où est ce duc d'Autriche?_
_   Il est en Pays-Bas _
_   Il est en Basse Flandre avec ses Picards_
_   Qui nuit et jour le prient qu'il les veuille mener_
_   En la Haute Bourgogne pour la lui contester.
__4. Quand serons en Bourgogne, _
_   et en Franche Comté,_
_   ce sera qui-qu'en-grogne le temps de festoyer_
_   bout'ront le roy de France, dehors de ces costeaux_
_   et mettrons dans nos panses le vin de leurs tonneaux__
5. Adieu, adieu, Salins,_
_   Salins et Besançon_
_   Et la ville de Beaulne, là où les bons vins sont_
_   Les Picards les ont bus, les flamants les paieront _
_   Quatre pastars la pinte ou bien battus seront.__ 
6. Nous lansquenets et reîtres _
_   et soudards si marchons _
_   Sans finir de connaître où nous arriverons,_
_   Aidons Dame Fortune et destin que suivons_
_   A prêter longue vie aux soldats Bourguignons. __
7. Quand mourrons de malheure_
_   la hacquebutte au poing_
_   Que Duc nostre Seigneur digne tombeau nous doint_
_   Et que dedans la terre où tous nous en irons_
_   Fasse le repos guerre aux braves bourgignons_
_8. Et quand viendra le temps _
_   où trompes sonneront_
_ Au dernier Alahau, quand nos tambours battront_
_   nous lèveront bannières aux ducque bourgignon_
_   Pour aller à la guerre donner des horions.

voilà, ça me faisait plaisir, c'est cadeau, c'est bonheur&#8230;

sinon, j'écoute aussi le disque de ce gaillard nantais






sacré federico !! :love:
_​


----------



## boodou (21 Janvier 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Excellent dernier album en effet, il était en live à _Ce soir ou jamais_ récemment, j'ai d'ailleurs mis la vidéo ICI.



merci pour le lien Jaipatoukompri, mais je n'arrive pas à l'utiliser ! crash systématique de Firefox et de Safari 
ils ont parlé de dates de concerts à Ce soir ou Jamais ?


----------



## fedo (21 Janvier 2008)

perso j'ai pu prendre connaissance récemment du contenu du dernier album en date de _Einstürzende Neubauten_, _ Alles Wieder Offen_.





album subtil qui démontre que cette illustre formation allemande a encore beaucoup de choses à dire.

_Par ailleurs, et toujours au rayon germanique, je recommande le visionnage de La Vie des Autres, excellent film, un des meilleurs européens de l'année AMHA, loin du cliché du film intello allemand ennuyeux._


----------



## xxRocknrollxx (21 Janvier 2008)

En tant que grand fan de Pearl Jam et de Sean Penn ! j'ai jetté mes yeux et mes oreilles sur 2 choses : le film "Into the Wild" et surtout sa superbe BO réalisée par le chanteur de Pearl Jam Eddie Vedder. Vraiment très bon​ 





Album très accoustique et très inspiré...​


----------



## JPTK (21 Janvier 2008)

boodou a dit:


> merci pour le lien Jaipatoukompri, mais je n'arrive pas à l'utiliser ! crash systématique de Firefox et de Safari
> ils ont parlé de dates de concerts à Ce soir ou Jamais ?



Oui ils ont parlé de date en effet, m'en souviens plus, myspace tu trouveras les infos je pense.
Si mon lien fait planter, fait un clic droit dessus et télécharge avec VLC, tu pourras le lire ensuite avec VLC sur ton mac.


----------



## KARL40 (21 Janvier 2008)

fedo a dit:


> _Par ailleurs, et toujours au rayon germanique, je recommande le visionnage de La Vie des Autres, excellent film, un des meilleurs européens de l'année AMHA, loin du cliché du film intello allemand ennuyeux._



Ah mais il faut le mettre en gras même !
LA VIE DES AUTRES est un film à voir absolument ...
Il redonne un peu de foi en l'humanité :rose:

Quel rapport avec la musique ? Eh bien l'agent de la stasi commence
"à changer" en écoutant un morceau de musique classique (me souviens plus de qui ...).


----------



## teo (21 Janvier 2008)

En attendant le 25 janvier au Bataclan ou début février et sa sortie officielle, *Batbox* de Miss Kittin est en écoute en totalité sur la page Myspace de la dame :love: Ce genre de relation au public, je trouve ça cool. Je ne suis jamais rassuré par les critiques qui encensent, ça me fait plutot peur, mais j'espère qu'elle va nous refaire le coup d'*I Com* que personnellement j'ai adoré et adore toujours autant.


----------



## naas (21 Janvier 2008)

J'écoute
la pochette m'accroche :style:


----------



## benmoss (21 Janvier 2008)

miss kittin est effectivement un bon ptit bout de femme, neanmoins fort absente sur les scenes belges ces derniers temps, j'espere qu'une sortie prochaine va la ramener dans nos plates contrées pour mettre le feu...
bon sur ce, on fait dans le belges avec Goose, Superlux et Soldout, de l'amerloque avec Gossip et Jefferson Airplane et enfin un peu d'angliche avec Duran Duran...
et pour faire dodo un petit live de Dr. Lektroluv...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (21 Janvier 2008)

*J'ai vu Miss Kittin & The Hacker*
en live cet été au pont du Gard. Concert bien décevant.

Il ont joué les rockstars, se contentant du service minimum...

Mis à part ça, j'ai toujours préféré Miss Kittin en featuring sur les albums des autres pluôt que sur ses propres galettes. I Com m'a déçu. J'écouterais par curiosité ce nouvel album sans en espérer grand chose.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2008)

teo a dit:


> En attendant le 25 janvier au Bataclan ou début février et sa sortie officielle, *Batbox* de Miss Kittin est en écoute en totalité sur la page Myspace de la dame :love: Ce genre de relation au public, je trouve ça cool. Je ne suis jamais rassuré par les critiques qui encensent, ça me fait plutot peur, mais j'espère qu'elle va nous refaire le coup d'*I Com* que personnellement j'ai adoré et adore toujours autant.



elle a viré gothique ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Janvier 2008)

Je me suis réveillé avec le superbe "Who killed Tangerine?" dans la tête. J'en profite donc pur réécouter cet album.
Un excellent Tears for Fears qui signait la réunion d'Orzabal et de Curt Smith après plus de 10 ans de séparation.
L'album dont Roland Orzabal dit qu'il aurait du être le 4ème de Tears for Fears et non le 6ème, reléguant ainsi les deux précédents, faits sans Smith, aux oubliettes (alors qu'ils sont tout de même excellents, même si ils sont loin de l'esprit Tears for Fears original)


----------



## richard-deux (22 Janvier 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Excellent dernier album en effet, il était en live à _Ce soir ou jamais_ récemment, j'ai d'ailleurs mis la vidéo ICI.



Merci pour le lien.  
Ghost Days, dernier opus de Syd Matters...
Effectivement: très bon album.


----------



## JPTK (22 Janvier 2008)

J'ai presque honte mais en fait non :rose:   
La nouvelle Lio  
J'adore le refrain, vulgaire comme il faut 
_"Je veux te voir dans un film pornographique en action avec ta bitte"_

Ouai je sais c'est pas tout récent mais bon.

http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=5LawV-IR6h0

[YOUTUBE]5LawV-IR6h0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## JPTK (22 Janvier 2008)

WebO j'imagine que tu l'as dans ton ipod ?


----------



## xxRocknrollxx (22 Janvier 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> J'ai presque honte mais en fait non :rose:
> La nouvelle Lio
> J'adore le refrain, vulgaire comme il faut
> _"Je veux te voir dans un film pornographique en action avec ta bitte"_


 
C'est pas Lio mais Yelle   ​


----------



## JPTK (22 Janvier 2008)

*Thee Silver Mt Zion Memorial Orchestra & Tra-La-La Band With Choir* - _13 Blues For Thirteen Moon_ (Constellation)






   







_Qui a dit qu'on était un groupe de post rock ??_

Efrim.

ps : putin ça bute comme en live !!!


----------



## naas (22 Janvier 2008)

WebOliver a dit:


> Mouais: elle a autant de charme que le kiki de sonnyboy frappant la balustrade du balcon. Alors bon...



Je crois que tu as un sérieux problème avec les filles toi


----------



## Schillier21 (22 Janvier 2008)

Led Zep - Mothership

put*** de double album qui s'écoute du début à la fin sans avoir le sentiment d'être lassé, une pure merveille à mon goût....




​ 
et à la fin des deux albums, on remet ça encore une fois


----------



## WebOliver (22 Janvier 2008)

Elles sont suisses (fribourgeoises). Elles étaient ados à la fin des années 90. Elles avaient monté leur groupe de filles, qui commençait son petit bonhomme de chemin, à l'époque. ça s'appellait Skirt. Retombé dans l'oubli depuis.

Puis elles ont grandi. Laissé tomber la musique pour se consacrer à la vie, à des choses plus terre à terre. Aux études.

L'une d'elle, Laure Betris, a décidé d'y revenir doucement en 2006. Elle a commencé à enregistrer son album en 2007. Son nom de scène est Kassette. 





Et je crois donc qu'elle mérite qu'on s'y attarde un p'tit peu. 




http://www.kassettemusic.com/
http://www.newzik.ch/articles/index.php?page=article&id=252


----------



## macinside (22 Janvier 2008)

album du soir :love: je vais aller tester ça  a la maroquinerie quand quelques temps  
si je peu pas copier le disque pour un ami, je sais pas dessiner, il aura pas une belle pochette :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> *Thee Silver Mt Zion Memorial Orchestra & Tra-La-La Band With Choir* - _13 Blues For Thirteen Moon_ (Constellation)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En téléchargement :

*A Silver Mt Zion Live at La Sala Rossa on June 16, 2005
*


----------



## macarel (23 Janvier 2008)

macinside a dit:


> album du soir :love: je vais aller tester ça  a la maroquinerie quand quelques temps
> si je peu pas copier le disque pour un ami, je sais pas dessiner, il aura pas une belle pochette :rateau:



Je les ai vu il y a quelques mois à Perpignan (en accompagnant ma fille ) au Médiator.
Pas mal, pourtant, ce n'est pas mon style préféré. Ils se débrouillent bien sur scène, son assez propre, énergie à revendre. Fille "supercontente".


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2008)

vendredi 22 février

dans le cadre du festival sons d'hiver
à la maison des arts de créteil
20:30
massacre
_noise underground_

fred frith_bill laswell_charles hayward

iinterview fred frith
fred frith myspace


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Janvier 2008)

Interpellé par le titre On y Shoulders, j'ai taxé le CD de The Do à une copine.
Et je dois dire que j'aime bien. Un mélange entre ballades et titres au son décalé créées par un duo franco-finlandais.
Très sympa.


----------



## xxRocknrollxx (23 Janvier 2008)

Schillier21 a dit:


> Led Zep - Mothership





Schillier21 a dit:


> put*** de double album qui s'écoute du début à la fin sans avoir le sentiment d'être lassé, une pure merveille à mon goût....
> 
> et à la fin des deux albums, on remet ça encore une fois ​


 

Même aprés avoir écouté 10 cd des Led Zep d'un coup je ne serais jamais lassé ! 
LED ZEP RULESSSSSSSSS​


----------



## Ed_the_Head (23 Janvier 2008)

Schillier21 a dit:


> Led Zep - Mothership
> 
> put*** de double album qui s'écoute du début à la fin sans avoir le sentiment d'être lassé, une pure merveille à mon goût....
> 
> ...


C'est pas un album, c'est une compil.


----------



## IceandFire (23 Janvier 2008)

ben moi j'ai exhumé les Beautiful South de mon Ipod...et j'adore toujours autant..:king:


----------



## rolweb (23 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour , 

Je suis d'accord avec Fab'Fab l'album de The Do est vraiement du début a la fin
ce que j'écoute en ce moment aussi c'est Kate Nash


----------



## alèm (23 Janvier 2008)

LHO a dit:


> vendredi 22 février
> 
> dans le cadre du festival sons d'hiver
> à la maison des arts de créteil
> ...



ah bin voilà un post intéressant

MASSACREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE

bon ok, c'est la dernière version du groupe avec Hayward bon ok, c'est un peu lent

mais s'ils osent reprendre un morceau genre Legs, ça fera mal

ouais, j'préfère le disque avec Fred Maher


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Janvier 2008)

La B.O. du plus grand film de science fiction jamais tourné...
Un Must :love:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2008)

alèm a dit:


> ah bin voilà un post intéressant
> 
> MASSACREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
> 
> ...


 
je ne connais pas la première mouture de massacre avec fred maher mais la seconde avec l'album funny valentine...


----------



## alèm (24 Janvier 2008)

LHO a dit:


> je ne connais pas la première mouture de massacre avec fred maher mais la seconde avec l'album funny valentine...



trop mou la première version (dont je parle dans un post beaucoup plus haut) est une étonnante version d'un power-trio rock joué par des musiciens de Jazz et de rock expérimental ça décoiffe, c'est ultra-rythmé et vibratoire à souhait

bill laswell n'avait pas encore joué tous ces trucs de dub, funk et autres


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2008)

the ex beautiful frenzy


----------



## alèm (24 Janvier 2008)

un post comme ça (malgré terrie et ses amis) et tu étais banni direct dans Portfolio&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2008)

the ex


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2008)

Tut tut, ça bouge du côté de *frustration* 


[YOUTUBE]Q_AagmpkD10[/YOUTUBE]


Une tournée agendée, un album... ?


----------



## gKatarn (25 Janvier 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> La B.O. du plus grand film de science fiction jamais tourné...
> Un Must :love:



Je m'insurge !!!! En tant que Trooper, le plus grand film de science fiction jamais tourné ne peut être que...



























*Starwars*


----------



## la(n)guille (25 Janvier 2008)

gKatarn a dit:


> Je m'insurge !!!! En tant que Trooper, le plus grand film de science fiction jamais tourné ne peut être que...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



je m'insurge bis : 
*STARSHIP TROOPERS*


----------



## macarel (25 Janvier 2008)

la(n)guille a dit:


> je m'insurge bis :
> *STARSHIP TROOPERS*



Yes :love:     (Album )


----------



## alèm (25 Janvier 2008)

la(n)guille a dit:


> je m'insurge bis :
> *STARSHIP TROOPERS*



ouais et après t'oses me dire que tu connais pas le nom des culs d'actrices non mais j'vous jure 


ah ? oui, c'est un HS provenant d'un autre site oui oui


----------



## Patamach (26 Janvier 2008)

Ma contribution annuelle

Wire - la trilogie 77/78/79


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2008)

Patamach a dit:


> Ma contribution annuelle
> 
> Wire - la trilogie 77/78/79


 
j'écoute cela en playlist avec les premiers bauhaus et the ex.
j'aime surtout 154.


----------



## Php21 (26 Janvier 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Interpellé par le titre On y Shoulders, j'ai taxé le CD de The Do à une copine.
> Et je dois dire que j'aime bien. Un mélange entre ballades et titres au son décalé créées par un duo franco-finlandais.
> Très sympa.



Aprés qlq ecoutes de cet album, hormis le titre "On My Shoulders" et encore, quelle deception !!!   

Que cet album se retrouve en tête ou presque des ventes     !!!
je ne dois plus y comprendre grand chose.   

PhP


----------



## Alex666 (26 Janvier 2008)

j'écoute BIFFY CLYRO "Puzzle" vraiment un excellent album

http://www.biffyclyro.com/


----------



## Schillier21 (26 Janvier 2008)

Alex666 a dit:


> j'écoute BIFFY CLYRO "Puzzle" vraiment un excellent album
> 
> http://www.biffyclyro.com/




Je plussoie
net que c'est un très bon album


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2008)

Bon week-end


----------



## benmoss (26 Janvier 2008)

ce soir c'est yuksek suivi de [T]ékël
et comme d'hab un ptit live de Dr.lektroluv pour faire dodo..


----------



## alèm (26 Janvier 2008)

petite tranche de vie du soir :







parce que c'est ça la musique, le reste, c'est de la branlette sonore ou bruitiste&#8230; 






surtout le titre éponyme, ça va swinguer bientot avec un concert Gossip et The Kills (place en poche)






parce que d'une la photo est de mathieu, rien que ça ça suffirait. De deux, c'est bashung, rien que ça ça suffirait, de trois&#8230; rien que ça ça suffirait.






parce qu'en concert, ça cogne un maximum






parce que faut que tu saches qu'il a changé de numéro*, il n'est plus chez SFR, ce sont des irresponsables, ils n'ont pas de responsables, puis d'abord avant quand quelqu'un n'était pas là, on rappelait 15 jours plus tard maintenant quand il ne répond toujours pas 30 secondes après on se demande où il est et puis lorsqu'on sait ce que dit l'éléphant à la girafe quand elle n'arrive plus à parler de sa vis, et puis d'abord à chaque fois que le docteur vient je me prends pour un baudet&#8230;






il n'est pas interdit d'être amoureux et surtout pas d'elle&#8230; ( "Quand il n'y a personne autour, l'amour vous aime toujours." Chan Marshall aka Cat Power)

*ceci dit,Mr Fantazio et moi avons la même sonnerie "The Next episode" du Dr Dre featuring Snoop Doggy Dog&#8230;


----------



## naas (26 Janvier 2008)

et les liens alors feignasse


----------



## alèm (26 Janvier 2008)

naas a dit:


> et les liens alors feignasse



quel besoin de liens ?

google est votre ami non ?  allez j'suis gentil

Glenn Gould

The Kills

Alain Bashung (attention piège)

Gossip

Fantazio

Cat Power


----------



## KARL40 (27 Janvier 2008)

Face au brouhaha médiatique de certains, un peu de calme, de douceur et d'intelligence avec le folk de CALEXICO ....






Et pour NAAS, leur site (avec des choses à écouter et voir ...)


----------



## Lastrada (27 Janvier 2008)

Un petit revival late eighties 



Reconstitution d'une de mes défuntes K7 de walkman du lycée. Ca nous rajeunit pas tout ça.​


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2008)

*Impaled Nazarenne - Manifest.*

Regardez la pochette - elle ne vous évoque rien ? Une sorte de mélange old school de Motorhead et Venom, peut-être ?

Ecoutez la musique - elle ne vous évoque rien ? Toute ces vague épaisse du trash allemand - pas la veine speed sautillante à mélodies pop genre Helloween - non, l'autre, la lourde, la qui colle et qui fouette la bière tiède prète à vomir - genre Tankard...

Non, les eighties ne sont pas mortes !


----------



## bobbynountchak (28 Janvier 2008)

Roh pinèze, Tankard, j'avais oublié! 

 :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Janvier 2008)

Php21 a dit:


> Aprés qlq ecoutes de cet album, hormis le titre "On My Shoulders" et encore, quelle deception !!!
> 
> Que cet album se retrouve en tête ou presque des ventes     !!!
> je ne dois plus y comprendre grand chose.
> ...



L'âge peut-être?


----------



## IceandFire (28 Janvier 2008)

Bien moi pour faire plaisir à Fab    c'est les Sugarcubes avec le meilleur album et le dernier ! Stick around for joy...Si seulement Björk pouvait revenir à ce style musical...:mouais:...:love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Janvier 2008)

IceandFire a dit:


> Bien moi pour faire plaisir à Fab    c'est les Sugarcubes avec le meilleur album et le dernier ! Stick around for joy...Si seulement Björk pouvait revenir à ce style musical...:mouais:...:love:



Ah c'est sûr. Au moins ça s'écoutait...


----------



## IceandFire (28 Janvier 2008)

ah je suis déçu tu vomis pas...


----------



## gKatarn (28 Janvier 2008)

Et moi, je peux ?


----------



## Schillier21 (28 Janvier 2008)

gKatarn a dit:


> Et moi, je peux ?



c'est d'un goût douteux ton message   

sinon, Guano Apes encore et toujours.........
[youtube]HzI0rE8xvLg[/youtube]     [youtube]AyBW0YEX_8A[/youtube]​
et aussi  The Hives, ça déchire un max je trouve, mais bon, c'est un avis personnel, c'est quand même assez zarbe comme musique je trouve des moments... (PS:de toute façon c'est toujours mieux qu'un smyley qui gerbe....)

[youtube]W4MTfGMStxY[/youtube]     [youtube]PnS0nijzrvs[/youtube]​


----------



## Bassman (28 Janvier 2008)

Nouvel Avantasia sorti !






Le 3ème opus de se projet solo de Tobias Sammet, chanteur d'Edguy, son p'tit nom : The Scarecrow.

Les 2 précédents était plus métal symphonique/speed, là c'est un peu plus métal old school, même si on retrouve de la vitesse par certains moment, mais c'est pas le but premier.
On retrouve quand même pas mal la patte qu'il met dans Edguy (surtout sur le dernier album Rocket Ride), un peu plus d'ailleurs sur cet album que sur les 2 d'avants.

J'trouve son écriture toujours aussi riche, des invités de partout et pas les mêmes que sur les 2 précédents.
Et pour changer un peu, il lâche son clavier pour se mettre à la basse (enfoiré...).

Bref du bon, du Tobias Sammet !

Et sur le Home Cinéma à donf, c'est trop bon...


Faudra quand même que je pense a récupérer les chats qui sont mort de trouille avec le bruit que ça fait


----------



## gKatarn (28 Janvier 2008)

Schillier21 a dit:


> c'est d'un goût douteux ton message



En fait, c'est plus une _private joke_ qu'autre chose


----------



## Schillier21 (28 Janvier 2008)

gKatarn a dit:


> En fait, c'est plus une _private joke_ qu'autre chose




ok ok.......


----------



## IceandFire (28 Janvier 2008)

ah non moi je le prends toujours au premier degré   ....
Diana Krall live in paris...:style: classe :king:


----------



## Mobyduck (28 Janvier 2008)

*Guns N' Roses* - Use Your Illusion II






Un album que j'affectionne tout particulièrement, avec des titres comme _Civil War_, _Knockin' on Heaven's Door_, ou encore _Breakdown_ comment aurait-il pu en être autrement, hein?  

Bon, j'avoue qu'il y a une chanson dans le lot pour qui j'ai une grande tendresse: Get in the Ring

Un _Droit de réponse_ en quelque sorte à l'intention des critiques qui passaient leur temps à les descendre. C'est plutôt puérile et assez crue dans les paroles, mais bon, on fait pas d'omelette sans casser d'ufs.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (28 Janvier 2008)

*PLAN GRATOS*
À trouver sur le site de Jarring effects.
4 titres fort sympathiques d'électronica bidouillée que l'on pourrait situer entre AFX et Boards Of Canada.

Décidément, on trouve de fort sympathiques artistes dans l'hexagone.


----------



## naas (28 Janvier 2008)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:


> *PLAN GRATOS*
> À trouver sur le site de Jarring effects.
> 4 titres fort sympathiques d'électronica bidouillée que l'on pourrait situer entre AFX et Boards Of Canada.
> 
> Décidément, on trouve de fort sympathiques artistes dans l'hexagone.


il a fait quoi ? la starac le loft ? j'me rappelle plus :mouais: :bebe:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2008)

hier soir, entre lo-fi décalé, hardcore straight line et krautrock de légende, 3 playlist avec: 
*pavement* (_wowee zowee_ et _crooked rain_)
*sparklehorse* (_good morning spider_ et _vivadixies_...)
*fugazi* (_red medecine_ et _argument_)
et
*can* (_tago mago_)






pavement





sparklehorse





fugazi





can


----------



## alèm (29 Janvier 2008)

dites, c'est une impression où la musique de Vanessa Paradis vaguement entendu via la télé tout à l'heure est plus qu'un hommage à celle de Dolly ?  

_(nan, c'est pas parce que je suis désormais Nantais que je dis ça&#8230; )_


----------



## gKatarn (29 Janvier 2008)

Il doit bien te rester 2 ou 3 neurones de Picard  :love:


----------



## alèm (29 Janvier 2008)

gKatarn a dit:


> Il doit bien te rester 2 ou 3 neurones de Picard  :love:



des neurones à crêtes donc&#8230;  (vu ma coiffure tous les matins à faire palir n'importe quel coiffeur habitué aux crêtes et aux flat* ou aux tectonicphiles&#8230; )

non, c'est vraiment pompé sur Dolly (genre "je n'veux pas rester sage" mais bon la Manu elle a trop vieilli pour moi&#8230; autant il y a dix ans, j'dis pas, mais plus maintenant ! )

*le plus beau flat que je connaisse est dans mon magasin, il vend des vidéoproj et des chaines HiFi&#8230;


----------



## IceandFire (29 Janvier 2008)

La pauvre Manu a surtout perdu son bassiste...


----------



## IceandFire (29 Janvier 2008)

J'écoute les excellents Syd Matters...


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Janvier 2008)

ca m'a pris comme ça: l'envie de réécouter Last Train To London.

Rhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## IceandFire (29 Janvier 2008)

Du soleil, des filles en maillots de bain, des cocktails et du surf...!!!! :love: The Beachs Boys :style:


----------



## Schillier21 (29 Janvier 2008)

IceandFire a dit:


> Du soleil, des filles en maillots de bain, des cocktails et du surf...!!!! :love: The Beachs Boys :style:




et dire qu'ils ne sont jamais montés sur une planche de surf........


----------



## Bassman (29 Janvier 2008)

Là ? Je vais aller faire popo, pis prendre une douche   


Ah zut, c'est pas le bon topic. Pourtant j'aurais cru


----------



## macarel (29 Janvier 2008)

Dans une de mes humeurs mélanchonique, j'écoute Fisher avec "I will love you", suivi par Jan Akkerman avec Kaz Lux "Wings of Strings". Essayez, vous allez voir, ça fait du bien


----------



## IceandFire (29 Janvier 2008)

Oh putain Itunes me balance les Bee Gees !!! :style:


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Janvier 2008)

IceandFire a dit:


> Oh putain Itunes me balance les Bee Gees !!! :style:



Ah Ah Ah Ah Staying Alive! Staying Alive
Staying Aliiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiive
:love: :love: :love:


----------



## alèm (29 Janvier 2008)

dis Ice, tu veux pas faire des posts de plus d'une ligne ?

genre tu parles du truc ? parc que si je m'arrête à 


IceandFire a dit:


> Du soleil, des filles en maillots de bain, des cocktails et du surf...!!!!  The Beachs Boys



putain j'ai pas envie&#8230; et pourtant Brian Wilson et ses frangins et leurs potes, c'est pas que la musique de Cocktail&#8230; surtout brian wilson&#8230;

dire que certains essayent de faire des posts constructifs, toi t'as qu'à poster ta page lastfm et ça sera pareil&#8230;

pour la peine, la musique du court que je monte est de Marc Ribot et des rootless cosmopolitans, c'est "LaMonte's Nightmare" en référence à La Monte Young et aussi "Happiness is a warm gun" reprise par le même Marc Ribot

La Monte Young, c'est qui ? si Wikipedia 
, ptêt qu'une photo&#8230;


----------



## IceandFire (29 Janvier 2008)

Là c'est Phats & Small "Turn Around.." le ptit clip sympa dans un disquaire Anglais...:love:


----------



## alèm (29 Janvier 2008)

IceandFire a dit:


> Là c'est Phats & Small "Turn Around.." le ptit clip sympa dans un disquaire Anglais...:love:



et tu t'es essuyé en sortant des toilettes ? parce que là ça fait diarrhée musicale


----------



## IceandFire (29 Janvier 2008)

oué mais c'est sympa quand t'es sous Caïphirïna   j'ai repris la main avec in between days des Cure :love:


----------



## alèm (29 Janvier 2008)

IceandFire a dit:


> oué mais c'est sympa quand t'es sous Caïphirïna   j'ai repris la main avec in between days des Cure :love:



content de savoir que t'as compris à quoi servait le fil et content de savoir que s'il referme, ce sera en partie grâce à toi !


----------



## naas (29 Janvier 2008)

Un post d'ice and fire , un post d'alèm, un post d'ice and fire, un post d'alèm
bon au bout d'un moment...


----------



## Schillier21 (29 Janvier 2008)

playlist rock ce soir avec

Three Days Grace
The Pigeon Detectives
Incubus
Guano Apes (encore et toujours)
Serj Tankian
Switches
Biffy Clyro
Relient K
The Thrills
Arctic Monkeys
Hard-Fi
The Killers
Beatsteaks
The Hives
Adema


Une belle soirée en perspective...


----------



## macarel (29 Janvier 2008)

IceandFire a dit:


> Oh putain Itunes me balance les Bee Gees !!! :style:



Spicks and Specks,


----------



## gKatarn (29 Janvier 2008)

naas a dit:


> Un post d'ice and fire , un post d'alèm, un post d'ice and fire, un post d'alèm
> bon au bout d'un moment...



Oui, il faut les coud'bouler rouge tous les deux  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2008)

Joe Dassin - La bande à Bonnot 

_À la Société Générale
Une auto démarra et dans la terreur
La bande à Bonnot mit les voiles
Emportant la sacoche du garçon payeur
Dans la De Dion-Bouton qui cachait les voleurs
Octave comptait les gros billets et les valeurs
Avec Raymond-la-Science les bandits en auto
C'était la bande à Bonnot

Les banques criaient "Misérables!"
Quand s'éloignait le bruit du puissant moteur
Comment rattrapper les coupables
Qui fuyaient à toute allure à trente-cinq à l'heure?
Sur les routes de France, hirondelles et gendarmes
Etaient à leurs trousses, étaient nuit et jour en alarme
En casquette à visière, les bandits en auto
C'était la bande à Bonnot

Mais Bonnot rêvait des palaces 
Et du ciel d'azur de Monte-Carlo
En fait il voulait vite se ranger des voitures

Mais un beau matin la police
Encercla la maison de Jules Bonnot
À Choisy, avec ses complices
Qui prenaient dans sa chambre un peu de repos
Tout Paris arriva à pied, en tram et en train
Avec des fusils, des pistolets et des gourdins
Hurlant des balcons, les bandits en auto
C'était la bande à Bonnot

Et menottes aux mains
Tragique destin
Alors pour la dernière course
On mit dans le fourgon la bande à Bonnot_ 

C'est d'actualité


----------



## CouleurSud (29 Janvier 2008)

alèm a dit:


> La Monte Young, c'est qui ? si Wikipedia
> , ptêt qu'une photo





Effectivement, La Monte Young et son fameux trio : une seule note tenue pendant 20 minutes. Et du sens, avec ça : une musique qui ne se termine
jamais. La note du monde, d'un accompagnement du monde

Un grand, si on se donne la peine de l'écouter


----------



## Anonyme (30 Janvier 2008)

Sans culture musicale, ni oreille musicaie, je suis hermétique à certains styles musicaux parce que je les connais très mal et notamment le jazz.

Je dois avoir 3 albums de Jazz dont un Christian Vander Trio acheté par curiosité et à cause de ce qu'il fait avec Magma et qui m'a toujours intéressé. 


Les 2 autres albums sont 2 albums de Keith Jarret dont :






Si j'apprécie cet album c'est déjà parce que j'aime bien le piano  et surtout parce que c'est sur ses notes que Nani Moretti (une étonnante passion pour ce gars) se rend sur le lieu où Pasolini a été assassiné (dans Journal Intime) 

Il y a peut être mieux de Jarrett et mieux en Jazz mais c'est un album agréable à écouter pour un nul en jazz  .


----------



## alèm (30 Janvier 2008)

ceci dit, même si Jarrett est surement un ******* fini au niveau organisation de concerts (martha argerich serait une oie blanche à ses côtés, c'est dire), c'est un merveilleux musicien, si tu as l'occasion, écoute ses trio ou même ses reprises du classique. Et il a de loin mon avantage dans la polémique Noir-Blanc qu'il a eu avec Wynton Marsalis (je préfère d'ailleurs le jeu de son frère qui ne revendique pas de tradition noire, même si le public noir américain est surement le meilleur public de jazz&#8230

et ta passion n'est pas étonnante, moi, c'est depuis palombella rossa&#8230;


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Janvier 2008)

Je ne m'en lasse pas. 14ans après leur dernier album studio, Crowded House a sorti cet album enregistré l'été dernier. ce qui aurait du être un album solo du chanteur (son 3ème) est finalement devenu un album du goupe, presque en hommage au suicide du batteur en 2005.
Plusieurs sessions d'enregistrement donc, qui viennent se superposer aux sessions solo de Neil Finn.
Un bel album quand on apprécie le groupe


----------



## Anonyme (30 Janvier 2008)

fig. 5 a dit:


> Il y a peut être mieux de Jarrett et mieux en Jazz mais c'est un album agréable à écouter pour un nul en jazz .


 

il y a *paul bley* (le mari de carla) qui est l'_ainé_ de jarrett et pas le copain de manfred eicher (le type qui a lancé jarrett)...


----------



## Anonyme (30 Janvier 2008)

alèm a dit:


> ceci dit, même si Jarrett est surement un ******* fini au niveau organisation de concerts (martha argerich serait une oie blanche à ses côtés, c'est dire), c'est un merveilleux musicien, si tu as l'occasion, écoute ses trio ou même ses reprises du classique. Et il a de loin mon avantage dans la polémique Noir-Blanc qu'il a eu avec Wynton Marsalis (je préfère d'ailleurs le jeu de son frère qui ne revendique pas de tradition noire, même si le public noir américain est surement le meilleur public de jazz)
> 
> et ta passion n'est pas étonnante, moi, c'est depuis palombella rossa



excellent film - de même que la musique de Nicola Piovani


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2008)

hier soir, *ré-écoute* de:




*astronoma* de john zorn.

3 longues plages sonores _noisy trash_ (forme bass_batterie_voix) avec un mike patton en pleine forme (dans la lignée des voix zorniennes de yamatsuka eye dans _naked city _à arto lindsay dans _locus solus_. et proche d'un phil minton dans _say no more_ de bob ostertag)






naked city





locus solus





bob ostertag


et pour calmer cette agitation bruitiste:
un petit *godard*_*spillane*





avec un _condrieu_ de chez guigal.

une pure merveille...
le condrieu


(*godard_spillane* avec la voix de kazu et la fameuse phrase de _pierrot le fou_)

au sujet de mike patton:
un excellent opus: *pranzo oltranzista.*






un hommage à marinetti. genre petites pièces futuristes autour de ma cuisine (noise music).


----------



## HmJ (31 Janvier 2008)

Je suis parti ce matin de chez moi avec le celebrissime _She's A Rainbow_ dans la tete. Impossible de le faire ressortir


----------



## Fab'Fab (31 Janvier 2008)

Du son qui sent bon les 80's, avec l'incontournable Johnny and Mary qui servit longtemps de bed aux pubs Renault.

Que du bonheur... :love:


----------



## HmJ (31 Janvier 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Du son qui sent bon les 80's, avec l'incontournable Johnny and Mary qui servit longtemps de bed aux pubs Renault.
> 
> Que du bonheur... :love:



Cet album m'a plu encore plus, ne serait-ce qu'a cause de la pochette :


----------



## Dark-Tintin (31 Janvier 2008)

En ce moment, je viens de retrouver toutes mes compils de quand j'avais entre 4 et 10 ans, je réécoute ça fait légèrement bizarre :mouais: 
Je mettrais pas de CD, parce que c'était quelque chansons que je voyais dans "zone metal" sur mcm
Donc :

Paradise Lost - Mouth
[YOUTUBE]ci0hH7aB-fw[/YOUTUBE]

HIM - Pretending 
[YOUTUBE]wu53B-0Xnos[/YOUTUBE]


J'avais aucune idée de quels groupes c'était, ça me fait bizarre de voir que des groupes que je vient de découvrir, je connaissait déjà alors que j'avais 6/7 ans...
Je crois qu'on peut raisonnablement mettre une part de mes problèmes mentaux sur le dos de mon père pour m'avoir laissé écouter ce genre de musique dès mon plus jeune âge (paske Metallica, Ramones et Type O Negative j'écoutais déjà ça en pogotant dans la voiture à 2ans à ce qu'il parait  )

Donc sinon aussi, dans le retour aux sources :
*The Cure* - Cut Here
*Ramones* - I Remember You, I Wanna Be Sedated, Swallow My Pride, Blitzkrieg Bop...
*My Vitriol *- Cemented Shoes, Losing Touch
*Godsmack* - I Stand Alone, Awake
*The Cranberries* - Zombie
*The Cardigans* - My Favourite Game
*Oasis *- Wonderwall
*New Order* - Crystal
*Metallica* - Enter Sandman, Whiskey In the Jar, Nothing Else Matters, Fade To Black
*Nirvana* - Come As You Are, About A Girl, Smells Like Teens Spirits
*Iggy Pop* - Louie Louie, Lust For Life
*Rolling Stones *- Love Is Strong
*Liquido* - Narcotic
*The Verve* - Bitter Sweet Symphony
*Smashing Pumpkins* - Pug, Ava Adore, Bullet With Butterfly wings, Zero, 1979, Apple & Oranges...
*Soundgarden* - Black Hole Sun
*The Breeders *- Cannonball
*Edwin Collins* - A Girl Like You
*EMF* - Unbelievable
*Gun* - Word Up
*Anthrax* - Fueled
*Bush* - Swallowed
*Crematory* - The Fallen
*Spin Doctors* - Two Prices


----------



## alèm (31 Janvier 2008)

LHO a dit:


> hier soir, *ré-écoute* de:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tu sais que je t'aime toi ? :love:


----------



## Calor45 (1 Février 2008)

Y'a parfois des titres qu'on traine de playlist en playlist pendant des années et qu'on ne se lassent pas d'écouter, chez moi c'est ( y'a pas d'ordre de préférence ) :

Edwyn Collins - A girl like you





Quelques titres de Madonna, que je n'aimais pourtant pas du tout y'a pas dix ans.
Mother & Father - Hollywood etc...

Talking Cure - Chanson pour elle -> un peu simple, la voix pas top, les textes...mais le mélange me plait bien.

La grande sophie - Ringo Starr -> j'aime bien le style, les basses rendent bien.

Travis - Sing





KT Tunstall - Suddenly i see





Kid Koala - Emperors main course
ça ressemble à un essai, une expérimentation...dans un style assez particulier.

Mansfield. TYA - Mon amoureuse




J'en ai écouté beaucoup d'autres de l'album June mais celle-ci ressort indéniablement.
La voix etc. plus d'infos sur http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mansfield_Tya

The Herbaliser - Good girl gone bad




Rap US féminin, paroles simple mais qui accrochent.

Neutral Milk Hotel - King of carrot flowers, in the aeroplane over the sea
Encore une fois, une voix pas meilleure que la mienne (pourrie), 3-4 instruments et voilà ils pondent un genre, et ça se laisse écouter en plus.

Devo - Gut Feelings

The Pixies - au choix : Caribou, Into the white, Allison, Debaser, Hang wire, Manta Ray, Hey





Je vous conseil le DVD du concert à Boston - Live at the paradise (2004) et celui qui s'appel tout simplement 'Pixies' avec pas mal de documentaires dont un sur la tournée en Europe de 89. Musicalement c'est un style 75%rock-25%punk à part entière, précurseur sur le grunge. L'histoire du groupe est interressante également...Franck black éclate puis le reforme le groupe 11 ans plus tard. Je ne vous raconte pas tout, vous en saurez plus ici : http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Pixies


Je vais m'arréter là ce soir, si d'autres personnes ont les mêmes gouts et veulent bien me faire partager leurs titres j'en serai ravi.


----------



## gKatarn (1 Février 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Je crois qu'on peut raisonnablement mettre une part de mes problèmes mentaux sur le dos de mon père pour m'avoir laissé écouter ce genre de musique dès mon plus jeune âge (paske Metallica, Ramones et Type O Negative j'écoutais déjà ça en pogotant dans la voiture à 2ans à ce qu'il parait  )




C'est pas "il parait" : le pôvre petit secouait la tête en rythme sur les Ramones et Nirvana dans la voiture :love:

Par contre, tes problèmes mentaux comme tu dis auraient été pires si j'avais mis Lorie ou les SpiceGirls


----------



## la(n)guille (1 Février 2008)

gKatarn a dit:


> C'est pas "il parait" : le pôvre petit secouait la tête en rythme sur les Ramones et Nirvana dans la voiture :love:
> 
> Par contre, tes problèmes mentaux comme tu dis auraient été pires si j'avais mis Lorie ou les SpiceGirls



NON!

Ils n'auraient pas été pires, ils auraient été différents...


----------



## Fab'Fab (1 Février 2008)

gKatarn a dit:


> C'est pas "il parait" : le pôvre petit secouait la tête en rythme sur les Ramones et Nirvana dans la voiture :love:
> 
> Par contre, tes problèmes mentaux comme tu dis auraient été pires si j'avais mis Lorie ou les SpiceGirls




Tiens du coup, je réécoute l'album préféré de ma fille quand elle avait 6 ans:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2008)

Calor45 a dit:


> The Pixies - au choix : Caribou, Into the white, Allison, Debaser, Hang wire, Manta Ray, Hey
> Je vais m'arréter là ce soir, si d'autres personnes ont les mêmes gouts et veulent bien me faire partager leurs titres j'en serai ravi.


 
*gouge away_dead_monkey goes to heaven_here comes the man_wave of mutilation*

deux bonnes sources (en dehors des originaux) les complete b-sides et death of pixies


----------



## KARL40 (2 Février 2008)

DUB TRIO "New Heavy" 

Superbe album de 2006 où un dub classique se mélange à de gros riffs.
Présence de Mike Patton (Faith no More, Peeping Tom, Fantomas ....) sur le deuxième morceau (rien d'étonnant ce dernier ayant ce trio comme "groupe" pour son projet "Peeping Tom").






Pour les curieux, le site du groupe.
Sinon ça doit se trouver sur iTunes aussi ....


----------



## IceandFire (2 Février 2008)

j'ai démarré avec COCOSUMA, ensuite GLIN-GLO et la THE DO :style:


----------



## l'écrieur (2 Février 2008)

Un petit coup de The Hives, cette institution rock n'roll suédoise.
C'est idiot, frimeur, maniéré, agité, généreux. Du rock n'roll comme j'ai pu l'aimer parfois.

[YOUTUBE]UsazuAL1J70[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2008)

playlist:
autour du film into the wild (music by eddie vedder_pearl jam)

pearl jam (no code et yield)





no code





yield

sonic youth (dirty et rather ripped)




dirty





rather ripped

fin de soirée autour d'un "105" 
sonic youth (neutral)





le premier album. ultra minimaliste. sombre et funèbre.


----------



## Craquounette (2 Février 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


>



Pendant très longtemps j'ai cru que c'était des suisses allemands  :rose:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Février 2008)

Depuis hier, l'intégrale de John Lee Hooker avec "I'm in the mood" qui tourne en boucle depuis 15 H !!!!!!:love:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2008)

Bronnt Industries Kapital





...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2008)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Depuis hier, l'intégrale de John Lee Hooker avec "I'm in the mood" qui tourne en boucle depuis 15 H !!!!!!:love:


 
je me souviens de cet album (c'est le seul que j'ai de lui) offert par mon big brother.


----------



## JPTK (2 Février 2008)

C'est quoi cette pop à 2 balles  :mouais: :sleep:


----------



## Dark-Tintin (2 Février 2008)

Soirée folk


Empyrium - Weiland





Empyrium - Where at Night the Wood Grouse Plays





Agalloch - The Mantle


----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2008)

en ce moment:

playlist ikue mori





garden





b/side


----------



## JPTK (3 Février 2008)

*Thee Silver Mt. Zion Memorial Orchestra & Tra-La-La Band* - _13 Blues for Thirteen Moons_


Assurément dans mon top five 2008 en tout cas, une vraie tuerie, ça vaudrait presque un live, brut de décoffrage, énergique, intense et beau  
Probablement un des rares album que je vais acheter en 2008.


----------



## naas (3 Février 2008)

Début Février et tu as déjà un top 2008, garnement


----------



## Schillier21 (3 Février 2008)

Un pote m'a fait découvrir House Of Pain






Du rap comme j'aime, le même genre que Cypress Hill.....
ça bouge et les vocaux assurent


----------



## macinside (3 Février 2008)

une bonne vielle bo


----------



## fedo (4 Février 2008)

dans le genre grand écart on commence par la BO de l'excellent film _21 grams_ du très grand réalisateur _Alexandro Gonzales Inarritu.






_Bande son confiée au compositeur et producteur argentin _Gustavo Santaolalla_, à qui on devra celle de _Babel_ et ainsi qu'un titre sur celle de _The Insider_ de _Micheal Mann_.
très planant mais très prenant.

puis dans un registre nettement plus agaçant pour les voisins, le dernier album de _Dillinger Escape Plan_:





ils reviennent à leur math core jazzy des débuts malgré quelques titres plus commerciaux mais de bonne facture. Grosse inspiration _Faith No More/Mike Patton_ également AMHA.
Bien meilleur album que le précédent mais néanmoins trop produit à mon goût.


----------



## IceandFire (4 Février 2008)

bossanova des pixies...ça vieilli pas je trouve...:king:


----------



## JPTK (4 Février 2008)

A force de l'écouter, j'ai fini par l'acheter, et puis bon graphiquement ils sont tellement parfaits aussi.

http://iso50.com/iso50.html
http://tychomusic.com/


----------



## alèm (4 Février 2008)

achetés et ré-écoutés en Vinyls !










pressages américains de chez Ba Da Bing! Records&#8230; :love: (imports quoi&#8230; )

et pour en rajouter juste une couche :






A Hack and a Hacksaw

myspace

et une petite vidéo de chez La Blogothèque :
[dm]x3ij72[/dm]


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Février 2008)

De la Cold Wave du début des 90's.
LA voix envoûtante de Chloé ST Liphard se mêle aux synthés métalliques.
Que du bonheur.


----------



## naas (4 Février 2008)

Comment arrives tu à me ressortir des pochettes que je n'avais plus vue depuis des années !
je n'arrive même plus à me souvenir de leur son :sick:


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Février 2008)

naas a dit:


> Comment arrives tu à me ressortir des pochettes que je n'avais plus vue depuis des années !
> je n'arrive même plus à me souvenir de leur son :sick:




J'ai une très grosse...


...discothèque :rateau:


----------



## benmoss (4 Février 2008)

en ce moment dans la t'auto, c'est superlux avec Winchester fanfare, tres bon album...





mais il ne vaut pas leur second album, Wildness and trees, plus abouti je trouve...





c'est encore mieux en concert mais attendre les festivals d'été pour esperer les voir c'est long :hein:...enfin l'attente est bien méritée

sinon aussi pour le moment j'écoute ca : 




en attendant un nouvel album je me délécte de leur premier opus..:love:


----------



## JPTK (4 Février 2008)

C'est quand même pas mal   
Pour les fans de Metal (même de dath pour certains titres), d'europe de l'est et même de Beach boys !


----------



## JPTK (4 Février 2008)

Ouai il est bien cet album aussi, rien à voir, plutôt post rock doux et contemplatif, plus proche de Sigur Ros musicalement parlant ou de Landing.


----------



## benmoss (4 Février 2008)

sigur ros...connais de non mais sans plus..., a placer illico dans la liste "à découvir"(elle commence a devenir longue là...:mouais


----------



## JPTK (5 Février 2008)

benmoss a dit:


> sigur ros...connais de non mais sans plus..., a placer illico dans la liste "à découvir"(elle commence a devenir longue là...:mouais




Bah y serait temps oui   
Bah prends Ágætis Byrjun et puis l'album éponyme.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Février 2008)

hier soir:

*art bears*
avec fred frith_chris cutler et la voix étrange de dagmar krause...
un album dans la lignée de henry cow...





winter songs. 1978.


----------



## Fab'Fab (5 Février 2008)

Fin 84. L'un de mes 4 premiers CD.
Bien sûr le son a vieilli et est marqué 80's, mais c'est toujours aussi bon.
Je vois déjà les esprits chaffouins (oui, je sais, mais j'aime bien ce mot...) dire que c'est de la daube.
Eh bien non. Ultravox était un grand groupe de New-Wave, même si il était moins exposé que d'autres...


----------



## alèm (5 Février 2008)

LHO a dit:


> hier soir:
> 
> *art bears*
> avec fred frith_chris cutler et la voix étrange de dagmar krause...
> ...



hey mais t'es qui toi ? 

hmmm amis modos, surveillez cet étrange personnage, il écoute Art Bears, c'est étrange, on dirait moi :love:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Février 2008)

alèm a dit:


> hey mais t'es qui toi ?
> 
> hmmm amis modos, surveillez cet étrange personnage, il écoute Art Bears, c'est étrange, on dirait moi :love:


 
un fan de fred frith... entre autre...


----------



## alèm (5 Février 2008)

LHO a dit:


> un fan de fred frith... entre autre...



fred qui ? ah oui le type qui joue avec les mouettes


----------



## Anonyme (5 Février 2008)

alèm a dit:


> fred qui ? ah oui le type qui joue avec les mouettes


 

si les mouettes s'appellent entre autres:
henry cow
slap happy
robert wyatt
chris cutler
material 
massacre
zeena parkins
ikue mori
john zorn
...


----------



## Fab'Fab (5 Février 2008)

alèm a dit:


> fred qui ? ah oui le type qui joue avec les mouettes



avec un nom pareil, j'aurais pultôt dit avec "avec des moules"...




:rateau:


----------



## JPTK (5 Février 2008)

LHO a dit:


> si les mouettes s'appellent entre autres:
> henry cow
> slap happy
> robert wyatt
> ...




Step Across the Border puisque nous nageons en pleines private jokes 






Mais Alèm l'a pas vu, il dit ça juste pour faire le malin  

_Je peux dire ce que je veux, il m'a mis dans sa liste d'ignorés parce que j'ai des meilleurs goûts que lui et que je sais faire des photos en couleurs moi mais shuuuuut faut rien lui dire sinon il va se fâcher et me bannir encore et après faudra que j'aille pleurer vers Benjamin pour avoir des pin's parce que de toute façon il peut rien faire   _


----------



## Anonyme (5 Février 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Step Across the Border puisque nous nageons en pleines private jokes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

je cherchais le lien juste pour dire qu'il était anglais et non riverain de ostende...


----------



## alèm (5 Février 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Step Across the Border puisque nous nageons en pleines private jokes
> 
> 
> 
> ...



alèm l'a depuis longtemps en VHS (pas loin de quinze ans, une diffusion Arte) et DVD (le jour de sa diffusion chez Harmonia Mundi&#8230; ainsi que Middle Of The Moment&#8230; 

[youtube]FewALFt3V1o[/youtube]

'fin voilà quoi&#8230; pour le reste&#8230; 



LHO a dit:


> je cherchais le lien juste pour dire qu'il était anglais et non riverain de ostende...




ya pas de moules en Belgique, elles sont toutes importées de Hollande&#8230;


----------



## JPTK (5 Février 2008)

JPTK plaisantait à nouveau, il le savait bien, comme le fait que tu devais bien voir mes post


----------



## Anonyme (5 Février 2008)

alèm a dit:


> ya pas de moules en Belgique, elles sont toutes importées de Hollande


 




moules par marcel broodthaers


----------



## IceandFire (5 Février 2008)

à quoi ça sert les frites si t'as pas les moules...? ©Bashung  bon eh bien moi ce matin c'est démarrage en douceur avec common people des Pulp et là l'intégrale de Morcheeba :love: :style:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Février 2008)

IceandFire a dit:


> à quoi ça sert les frites si t'as pas les moules...? ©Bashung  bon eh bien moi ce matin c'est démarrage en douceur avec common people des Pulp et là l'intégrale de Morcheeba :love: :style:


 

au fait, il est bien le dernier... *morcheeba *?


----------



## IceandFire (5 Février 2008)

oui !  même si  j'ai toujours préféré Skye au chant...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Février 2008)

IceandFire a dit:


> oui !  même si j'ai toujours préféré Skye au chant...


 
je n'ai que leur premier album: _who can you trust ?_ 

"et le *son* morcheeba a toujours été celui de la voix de skye edwards..."
(me souffle mon amie)


----------



## HmJ (5 Février 2008)

IceandFire a dit:


> à quoi ça sert les frites si t'as pas les moules...? ©Bashung  bon eh bien moi ce matin c'est démarrage en douceur avec common people des Pulp et là l'intégrale de Morcheeba :love: :style:



Tu veux dire ZE disque de Pulp, avec la douce balade _Underwear _:love:


----------



## IceandFire (5 Février 2008)

Bien non pourquoi dirais-je cela alors ? Skye a quitté le groupe depuis quelques années malheureusement, remplacée 2 fois...une première Black et la une white...mais la magie n'y est plus...Skye chante en solo désormais...
son myspace :http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewprofile&friendid=50641069 et celui de Morcheeba : http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewprofile&friendid=20213141


----------



## momo-fr (5 Février 2008)

Après quelques heures d'Alela Diane pour accompagner le taf un peu de détente avec un clip de TekTonik&#8482; sur YouTube, réalisé par les potes d'une de mes nièces...


----------



## alèm (5 Février 2008)

ça m'a bien fait rire et le clip est bien réalisé&#8230; (charmante la fille au marcel orange, ça doit être l'effet marcel orange&#8230; on dira&#8230


----------



## Schillier21 (5 Février 2008)

alèm a dit:


> ça m'a bien fait rire et le clip est bien réalisé&#8230; (charmante la fille au marcel orange, ça doit être l'effet marcel orange&#8230; on dira&#8230



même réaction (pour la fille en orange aussi)

mais pk tu mets tektoricle??? (erreur orthographique volontaire de ma part)
c'en est pas (et heureusement^^)


----------



## JPTK (5 Février 2008)

Schillier21 a dit:


> même réaction (pour la fille en orange aussi)
> 
> mais pk tu mets tektoricle??? (erreur orthographique volontaire de ma part)
> c'en est pas (et heureusement^^)



IDEM pour la fille, je vote pour, surtout en robe dans l'appart, elle a une façon de bouger son corps qui franchement me fait un effet buf, ça tient à pas grand chose des fois ! :love: Un bon groove  

Idem pour le clip, je pensais pas regarder car dès que je lis "les cousins de la nièce de mon neveu" je me dis que ça va être trop pourri et que le mec trouve ça bien que parce qu'il a adore la famille qu'il trouve trop mimi, et puis nan, super bien réalisé, subtile parodie, bon son, bien bien quoi


----------



## Anonyme (5 Février 2008)

en ce moment:
david sylvian

playlist: *dead bees on a cake* et *damage* avec robert fripp... 
(le guitariste de king crimson...)





dead bees on a cake





damage


----------



## Fab'Fab (5 Février 2008)

LHO a dit:


> damage



Rhaaaa, quel bonheur pour les dépressifs ce disque.
Un live au son fabuleux. :love: :love: :love:


----------



## CouleurSud (5 Février 2008)

LHO a dit:


> en ce moment:
> david sylvian
> 
> playlist: *dead bees on a cake* et *damage* avec robert fripp...
> ...





En ce moment, je remonte le cours du temps 

Fripp et Eno. _No Pussyfooting_ (1973) et _Evening Star_ (1975).

Des magnétophones liés en jeux de miroirs. Les boucles de notes de guitare de R. Fripp s'enroulant à l'infini sur le fond des nappes sonores évoluant imperceptiblement des synthés d'Eno


----------



## Anonyme (5 Février 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Rhaaaa, quel bonheur pour les dépressifs ce disque.
> Un live au son fabuleux. :love: :love: :love:


 
oui, mais beaucoup moins_ dépressif_ que cet album de michael mantler
*the hapless child* avec la voix inoubliable de robert wyatt...
(textes et dessins de edward gorey)


----------



## Anonyme (5 Février 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> En ce moment, je remonte le cours du temps
> 
> Fripp et Eno. _No Pussyfooting_ (1973) et _Evening Star_ (1975).
> 
> Des magnétophones liés en jeux de miroirs. Les boucles de notes de guitare de R. Fripp s'enroulant à l'infini sur le fond des nappes sonores évoluant imperceptiblement des synthés d'Eno


 

genre _john cage_ avec des bandes magnétiques décalées... j'aime bien la première période (minimalism et conceptual art) et le premier album (je ne connais pas le second) et pas du tout celle de _roxy music_.

sinon, il a produit des types comme _gavin bryars_ et ça c'est bien... (et d'autres genre minimaliste à l'eau de rose comme _john adams_ ou _michael nyman_... et ça c'est bof...).


----------



## Fab'Fab (5 Février 2008)

LHO a dit:


> genre _john cage_ avec des bandes magnétiques décalées... j'aime bien la première période (minimalism et conceptual art) et le premier album (je ne connais pas le second) et pas du tout celle de _roxy music_.
> .



On en critique pas Roxy Music, s'il te plait... :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Février 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> On en critique pas Roxy Music, s'il te plait... :love: :love: :love:


 
j'aime bien avec phil manzanera parce que c'est phil manzanera et qu'il a joué avec robert wyatt...


----------



## CouleurSud (5 Février 2008)

LHO a dit:


> genre _john cage_ avec des bandes magnétiques décalées... j'aime bien la première période (minimalism et conceptual art) et le premier album (je ne connais pas le second) et pas du tout celle de _roxy music_.
> 
> sinon, il a produit des types comme _gavin bryars_ et ça c'est bien... (et d'autres genre minimaliste à l'eau de rose comme _john adams_ ou _michael nyman_... et ça c'est bof...).



Effectivement. Sur son label Obscure sur lequel il a produit d'abord son propre _Discreet Music (_1975).Je ne les ai plus qu'en vinyle. Je me demande s'ils ont été réédités en CD ou si on peut les trouver quelque part à télécharger.

D'accord avec toi sur Michael Myman. Par contre John Adams est vraiment écoutable, notamment le _Grand Pianola Music_.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Février 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Effectivement. Sur son label Obscure sur lequel il a produit d'abord son propre _Discreet Music (_1975).Je ne les ai plus qu'en vinyle. Je me demande s'ils ont été réédités en CD ou si on peut les trouver quelque part à télécharger.
> 
> D'accord avec toi sur Michael Myman. Par contre John Adams est vraiment écoutable, notamment le _Grand Pianola Music_.


 
à part (peut être)_ the_ _chairman dance_, _shaker loops_ et _harmonielehre_ par edo de waart...

edit: mais bon, je n'écoute plus cela....


----------



## CouleurSud (5 Février 2008)

LHO a dit:


> j'aime bien avec phil manzanera parce que c'est phil manzanera et qu'il a joué avec robert wyatt...



Celui-ci, entre autres. Wyatt  y chante sur "Frontera". Superbe


----------



## Anonyme (5 Février 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Celui-ci, entre autres. Wyatt y chante sur "Frontera". Superbe


 
oui, mais je pensais à l'album *ruth is stranger than richard* et aux deux derniers de wyatt (*cuckooland* et *comicopera*).






ruth is stranger than richard


----------



## Schillier21 (5 Février 2008)

Ce soir, Sinsémilia...
ça fait du bien d'écouter de la musique tranquille de temps en temps, bien rythmée et joyeuse... tout ce qu'il faut pour passer une bonne soirée


----------



## macarel (5 Février 2008)

bouhdu, vous êtes en forme ce soir,que des bonnes choses: Fripp, Wyatt, Roxy:love: , Eno... je ne sais plus ou regarder de bonheur 
Pour changer un peu, j'écoute cuby (oui, oui, encore lui), suivi par Dan Hicks and the Hot Licks, à conseiller à toutes les oreilles.
Pas de style particulier, il touche un peu à tout, un peu comme Bob Schneider, blues, jazz, trip hop, bon enfin je ne suis pas très bon pour décrire les styles, mais heureusement qu'il y a des autres qui l'ont fait pour moi (pas très français tout ça)
http://www.danhicks.net/

Ah, là ça passe à Jean Luc Ponti "Farewell" Ecoutez et devine qui joue avec lui (la basse p.e.):love:
Bon, je suis gentil:
"A Taste for Passion"
Joaquin Lievano / Guitar (Acoustic), Guitar Synth, Guitar, Guitar (Electric)
- Ralphe Armstrong / Fretless Bass
- Jamie Glaser / Guitar (Electric)
- Jean-Luc Ponty / Organ, Keyboards, Piano (Electric), Vocals,


----------



## teo (5 Février 2008)

En vadrouille quelques jours, peu de temps pour de la musique et cela me confirme que je me sens en manque, pas par une très forte envie, juste que quelque chose ne tourne pas vraiment rond. Heureusement mon ipod chargé aléatoirement me fournit ma dose quotidienne.

Répis, pendant que les petites sont couchées par leurs parents, je m'ipode les oreilles quelques minutes, zappe rapidement quelques titres dépressifs (Jeremie Kissling, Pierre Lapointe...) et déguste un fabuleux Grace Jones, _My Jamaican Guy_. Un titre doré par le soleil et les lumières des studios. Ambiance reggae DeLuxe, tranquille, façon grande classe. Pas les racines, juste un très grand classique de la dame.
Ensuite, le très électronique remix _Ode to Kurt (Smells like teen spirit)_  de Jondi and Spesh, 2004, dispo dans leur page abonnés. Il donne plus envie de danser que de sauter en hurlant mais ils s'en sortent bien, pour qui apprécie les galipettes entre titres rocks et remix electronique (friskyradio ?).

Puis Nenny Cherry, I got you under my skin. Une autre époque, une autre sensualité. Wenders n'est pas loin.

Apothéose avant de reprendre une activité normale, Roisin Murphy et son _Overpowered_ (Version album), décidément et sans nulle hésitation, LE morceau de 2007. Voix, musique, style, video, tout est là.

[YOUTUBE]VlFjf1pWk2c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## mado (5 Février 2008)

teo a dit:


> En vadrouille quelques jours, peu de temps pour de la musique et cela me confirme que je me sens en manque..




Comment ça ??!

Pas rassasié par la mécanique du coeur et ses groupies ? 



( au fait : Jean Rochefort  )


----------



## benmoss (5 Février 2008)

ben ce soir c'est ca...





avec, au beau milieu de la playlist, le magnifique  _Merry christmas Mr. Lawrence_..de la BO de furyo:love::love:...j'adore


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Février 2008)

1979. Pochette Censurée (la version que l'on voit là est la version censurée...)

ci dessous la version non censurée






un film plastique qui recouvre une photo qui fit scandale à l'époque.

Un bon album de téléphone (quand on aime). Celui qui les a véritablement révélé au grand public avec "la bombe humaine" et "fait divers".


----------



## HmJ (6 Février 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> 1979. Pochette Censurée (la version que l'on voit là est la version censurée...)
> 
> ci dessous la version non censurée
> 
> ...



_*1979*_... Ca me rappelle cet excellent album des Smashing qui passait dans mon iPod ce matin. Quand je pense a ce qu'ils nous ont sorti cet ete, j'ai pas trouve le nouvel album terrible :mouais:


----------



## fedo (6 Février 2008)

> Quand je pense a ce qu'ils nous ont sorti cet ete, j'ai pas trouve le nouvel album terrible


des _Smashing Pumpkins_ de la décennie passée il ne reste plus que _Billy Corgan_ et _Jimmy Chamberlin_.

sur le dernier album (effectivement loin d'être exceptionnel) il y a vraiment un titre qui surpasse tout le reste AMHA c'est _United States_.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2008)

hier soir, discussion (vive) sur les collaborations d'artistes issus de l'underground ou de la scène expérimentale et d'autres: genre bashung et marc ribot / björk et zeena parkins.

donc playlist de circonstances:
zeena parkins (_mouth = maul = betrayer_ et _no way back_) et marc ribot (
_soundtrack II_).

zeena parkins




_mouth = maul = betrayer_
une histoire new-yorkaise racontée façon laurie anderson (en mieux) en yiddish.






_no way back_
purement instrumental et infiniment expérimental...


marc ribot




_soundtrack II_


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2008)

fedo a dit:


> des _Smashing Pumpkins_ de la décennie passée il ne reste plus que _Billy Corgan_ et _Jimmy Chamberlin_.
> 
> sur le dernier album (effectivement loi d'être exceptionnel) il y a vraiment un titre qui surpasse tout le reste AMHA c'est _United States_.


 
_mellon collie_... je n'ai jamais réussi à l'écouter en entier (_pisces iscariot_, du reste aussi). genre opéra rock ultra mélancolique... la voix de corgan toujours ensevelie sous des murs de sons, jamais audible, toujours en deçà et sans aucune présence... 
pour moi, les citrouilles écrasées sont comme un hybride raté de *soungarden*et *my bloody valentine*...


----------



## teo (6 Février 2008)

mado a dit:


> (...)



Ce fut bref sur la durée du séjour, même si répété et à plusieurs voix 


Série sur l'ipod ce matin:

_Little Boxes_ par Malvina Reynolds, un petit clin d'oeil, frais, parfumé, provocateur...

_Teenage Kicks_, The Undertones
Ouais, que dire ? Un coup de fouet matinal. Ce rock là n'est toujours pas mort.

_Movie Star_, Róisín Murphy, de quoi suer sur la piste de danse, comme sur la quasi totalité de cet album. Fun et efficace.

_Fade to Grey_, Visage. Avec _Enola Gay_ d'Orchestral Manoeuvre in the Dark, la découverte de la musique électronique. Fil conducteur.

_Billie Jean_, Michael Jackson. Au plus haut. Pur morceau de dance music. Le tube ultime à mon goût. Rythmique imparable. Son moonwalk est toujours fascinant. Le King of Pop est mort mais il reste toujours sa musique 
Version Live (autour de 1983 ?)
[YOUTUBE]b2FVDg52pLg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## fedo (6 Février 2008)

> _mellon collie_... je n'ai jamais réussi à l'écouter en entier (_pisces iscariot_, du reste aussi). genre opéra rock ultra mélancolique... la voix de corgan toujours ensevelie sous des murs de sons, jamais audible, toujours en deçà et sans aucune présence...
> pour moi, les citrouilles écrasées sont comme un hybride raté de *soungarden*et *my bloody valentine*...


perso les _Smashing Pumkins_ ne sont pas ma tasse de thé.

Sinon il y a une petite moitié du dernier album d'_American Music Club_ qui me plait bien




et j'ai bien apprécié la bande son du film _Into the Wild_


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2008)

fedo a dit:


> et j'ai bien apprécié la bande son du film _Into the Wild_


 
eddie vedder de *pearl jam*...


----------



## HmJ (6 Février 2008)

fedo a dit:


> perso les _Smashing Pumkins_ ne sont pas ma tasse de thé.
> 
> Sinon il y a une petite moitié du dernier album d'_American Music Club_ qui me plait bien
> 
> ...



_*Adore*_ est encore leur meilleur epilogue.


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Février 2008)

79 toujours.
L'indémodable "My Sharona" est le titre phare de l'album.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2008)

pour le 50 ème anniversaire de john zorn


----------



## JPTK (6 Février 2008)

LHO a dit:


> pour le 50 ème anniversaire de john zorn


----------



## Dark-Tintin (6 Février 2008)

*Smashing Pumpkins rocks !*


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2008)

ce soir, c'est la grande forme:
* ruins *avec derek bailey





saisoro

last.fm


----------



## teo (7 Février 2008)

Marotte de ces derniers jours. J'ai essayé plusieurs versions. Imparable.

_Closer To Me feat JD Davis_ de Chab sur *Dub, Edits and Whisky-Coke*

J'ai des voisins _cool_, comme la vodka, noire, dans mon verre  Les petits suisses, Alèm, les petits suisses...


----------



## alèm (7 Février 2008)

oh tu sais, moi tant qu'un type ne maltraite pas une guitare (voire une Danelectro 12 cordes&#8230  :love:

ceci dit, j'suis injuste, en suisse ya RecRec et hatHut&#8230;


----------



## oohTONY (7 Février 2008)

En ce moment petit penchant pour les Nova Tunes de 01 à 1.4  :love: de magnifiques albums ou on trouve forcement des morceaux qui nous plaisent par mis quelques uns moins bon 
J'ai vu qu'il y a le 1.5, 1.6 et 1.7  vite ! vite ! :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2008)

art zoyd





le champ des larmes

http://www.artzoyd.com/site2005/artzoyd.html


----------



## richard-deux (8 Février 2008)

*It Is Time for a Love Revolution ~ Lenny Kravitz *
Excellent nouvel album.


----------



## thescreaminghand (8 Février 2008)

Draw me a cow, un groupe belge qui a sorti son 1er album hier.

Pas mal du tout

http://www.drawmeacow.com/


----------



## Anonyme (8 Février 2008)

*gainsbourg* par la crème underground new-yorkaise:






1.Elysian Fields: Les Amours Perdues
2.Mike Patton: Ford Mustang
3.Wayne Horvitz & Robin Holcomb: Bonnie And Clyde
4.Cyro Baptista: Là-Bas C'est Naturel
5.Kramer: 69 Année Érotique
6.Ikue Mori: Pauvre Lola
7.Fred Frith: The Ballad of Melody Nelson
8.Jon: Les Sucettes
9.Ruins: L'Homme Tête De Chou
10.Anthony Coleman: Ce Mortel Ennui
11.Ezster Balint: Un Poison Violent, C'est Ca L'amour
12.David Shea: Initials B.B.
13.Eyvind Kang: Sous Le Soleil Exactement
14.Steve Beresford: Couleur Café
15.Blond Redhead: Le Chanson De Slogan
16.John Zorn: Contact
17.Cibo Matto: Je T'aime, Moi Non Plus
18.Medeski, Martin & Wood: Intoxicated Man
19.Shelley Hirsch: Comic Strip
20.Treichler: Requiem Pour Un Con
21.Marc Ribot: Black Trombone


----------



## JPTK (8 Février 2008)

LHO a dit:


> *gainsbourg* par la crème underground new-yorkaise




Excellent en effet, je l'écoute depuis des années et je ne m'en lasse pas


----------



## Anonyme (8 Février 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Excellent en effet, je l'écoute depuis des années et je ne m'en lasse pas


 
je vois que tu es, aussi, un adepte de la planète zorn (label _avant_ et _tzadik_)...
:style:


----------



## IceandFire (9 Février 2008)

j'ai écouté John coltrane : giant steps...:king: et boubakar traoré dans un autre style mais tout aussi charmant... ensuite Arcoluz un merveilleux mélange de musique jazz et andalouse...


----------



## alèm (9 Février 2008)

pense à nous dire ce que tu en penses un jour ! 

car c_omme LHO maybe*_, j'écoute du Coltrane tous les jours&#8230; et je pourrais dire comme Zorn, "Coltrane, The Cryyyyyyyyyy of jazzzzzzz" mais parfois au lieu d'une longue poésie abstraite, j'aime affronter le réalisme cru d'un Eric Dolphy voire le swing satie-rique d'un Thelonious&#8230; et j'adore aussi la fréquentation d'un prédicateur comme Roach&#8230; 'fin tu vois quoi&#8230; 

(plein d'autres choses là-dedans, mais je voulais un peu caricaturer mon propos)

sinon, j'adore le ravelisme debussyste d'Ellington, le plus grand sentimental de toute cette bande (et le père de tous ceux là aussi&#8230

_*ya de ça s'il écoute du Zorn&#8230; _


----------



## CouleurSud (9 Février 2008)

Pendant qu'on y est, le premier opus de Liberation Music Orchestra (1969) dirigé par Charlie Haden

La rencontre du jazz avec la guerre d'Espagne, prétexte pour protester contre celle qui se déroulait alors dans les rizières du Viet Nam. C'était cela aussi  l'esprit du jazz de cette époque. 
Avec, entre autres, Carla Bley (piano), Gato Barbieri (sax, clarinette), Don Cherry (flûte), Sam Brown (guitare), Paul Motian (percussions).
Je ne m'en lasse pas


----------



## Vivid (9 Février 2008)

Avé,

radio Campus (radio universitaire), pas de jeu débile, pas de journaux a but stressant, pas de pub   

du fonk (funk ), des trucs introuvables sur les autres radio, musiques avec de bon morceaux de bass, en ce moment 70's, disco, musique ethiopiennes..


zizike avec plein d'instrument de musique 'oublier'..

il existe des radio campus a Paris, lille, est-ce les mêmes?? on dirait...


----------



## bobbynountchak (9 Février 2008)

je viens de réécouter ça :





Undisputed Attitude.
Je me souviens, à sa sortie je m'étais jeté dessus. J'ai jamais regretté. :love:

15 morceaux, 35 minutes. 
Pas forcément besoin d'en dire beaucoup plus.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2008)

Pendant qu'on y est, le premier opus de Liberation Music Orchestra (1969) dirigé par Charlie Haden

[/quote]

je lui préfère maintenant *the ballad of the fallen*:






ou *escalator over the hill *de carla bley


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2008)

this morning: c'est du zorn...
playlist

*downtown lullaby *
john zorn.






*the big gundown*
un hommage à ennio morricone façon zorn-tzadik....






et

*deadly weapons.*
zorn_beresford 
avec la chanson: tu as une cibiche...


----------



## IceandFire (9 Février 2008)

eh bien moi, après des choses suaves et calmes..;jazz entre autre et musique africaine...
je suis passé à body Count avec le charmant Ice T.... seul rescapé de la formation d'origine...fait pas bon être noir, pauvre et ganster musicien en amérique...


----------



## Schillier21 (9 Février 2008)

Cet après-midi, *Eek-a-mouse   -   The Mouse and The Man





*
impossible de dire quel genre de musique il fait (c'est du reggae pour la musique, mais la façon dont il "chante" est assez particulière) 

mais j'aime bien, c'est tout tranquille, juste ce qu'il me faut aujourd'hui


----------



## IceandFire (10 Février 2008)

"Mes souliers sont rouges"...:love: sympa, un peu toujours pareil mais sympa quand même


----------



## thescreaminghand (10 Février 2008)

Schillier21 a dit:


> Cet après-midi, *Eek-a-mouse   -   The Mouse and The Man
> 
> 
> 
> ...



L'album Wa-do-dem est excellent mais on a juste l'impression que c'est toujours la même chanson au début


----------



## kasarus (10 Février 2008)

Yop pk ne pas s'étendre sur ces goûts musicaux ici:
j'écoute de la house électro et de la vraie techno ainsi que du classique et du baroque étant moi même organiste. je me lance dans le mixage avec mon nouveau joujou le MBP... je tente le remix version house de la 5eme de Widor ou peut-être d'une esquisse de Escaich pour ceux qui connaissent (pour ceux qui connaissent pas le premier est un compositeur fin 19eme et le deuxième fin 20 début 21eme )
Sinon j'adore le tango instrumental.


----------



## IceandFire (10 Février 2008)

Mon groupe favori...enfin un de mes... SLOWDIVE :love: ... flying, thinking, sleeping...
l'album Souvlaki...When the sun hits ou encore Alison... d'ailleurs c'est la musique sur mon myspace ! :style:


----------



## Dark-Tintin (10 Février 2008)

Surtout Wonderwall en fait


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2008)

eels




blinking lights

quand je travaillais sur le film _twentynine palms_ de bruno dumont, j'écoutais blinking en boucle, à tel point, que même encore maintenant, les images du film se superposent à la musique. et inversement...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2008)

alèm a dit:


> pense à nous dire ce que tu en penses un jour !
> 
> car c_omme LHO maybe*_, j'écoute du Coltrane tous les jours&#8230; et je pourrais dire comme Zorn, "Coltrane, The Cryyyyyyyyyy of jazzzzzzz" mais parfois au lieu d'une longue poésie abstraite, j'aime affronter le réalisme cru d'un Eric Dolphy voire le swing satie-rique d'un Thelonious&#8230; et j'adore aussi la fréquentation d'un prédicateur comme Roach&#8230; 'fin tu vois quoi&#8230;
> 
> ...


 
en fait j'écoute zorn depuis longtemps (moins pour ses qualités de sax alto que pour ses compositions d'avant-garde). j'aime bien la période naked city, painkiller, yamatsuka eye et cobra... les albums: cartoon s/m, moonchild, music for children, songs for the hermetic theatre, iao, astronoma... et tous les films works... et sur le label tzadik (ikue mori, zeena parkins, marc ribot, merzbow, death ambient, ground zero, derek and the ruins, melt banana...) et le ré-écoute, après un long break, avec mon amie qui le découvre...

pour coltrane, il ya milestones, kind of blue, my favorite things et giant steps... 
mais, non, je n'écoute pas cela tous les jours... 

dans ma famille, c'est plutôt mon frère qui est fan de coltrane et de parker... au point d'avoir appelé sa fille shane... mais je ne sais pas s'il écoute coltrane tous les jours...


----------



## fedo (11 Février 2008)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> je viens de réécouter ça :
> 
> Undisputed Attitude.
> Je me souviens, à sa sortie je m'étais jeté dessus. J'ai jamais regretté. :love:
> ...



perso j'aime beaucoup également, mes voisins beaucoup moins .


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Février 2008)

Un petit Roxy Music seconde période.
Toujours autant de bonheur à écouter ce groupe, avec ou sans Brian Eno


----------



## KARL40 (11 Février 2008)

Quelques pages avant, il fut question de BOB MOULD.
Donc petit cadeau pour eux et tous les autres curieux : petite vidéo très
simple (lui et sa guitare) :

http://www.libelabo.fr/2008/02/11/la-session-libelabo-bob-mould/


----------



## Chang (11 Février 2008)

Apres une petite absence, voici un mix techno qui resume assez bien mes ecoutes du moment. Du frais, des classiques et du qui tape sans partir dans la violence gratuite ...

La playlist :

Jeff Mills - Casa
Eric Borgo - Freaky Games
Steve Rachmad - Levigi
Jeff Mills - Call Of The Wild
Tekel - Mycose The Night
Autotune - Little Machine
Jona - Manta
Phuture - Acid Tracks
Steve Rachmad - Chios
Richie Hawtin - Minus Orange
Subway - Satellites
Laurent Garnier - Wake Up
Fabrice Lig - Au Pont Des Ames Perdues
Zwo! - Flavor (youngsters remix)​
J'avoue ne toujours pas me remettre de cette bombe qu'est le track Satellites par Subway.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Février 2008)

dimanche soir, une envie, entre amis, irrésistible de *zappa*. on se demande pourquoi:

_playlist:_
*apostroph(')*
*chunga's revenge*
*bongo fury *(avec captain beefheart)
*on size fits all*
*roxy & elsewhere*
*hot rats*





apostroph(')





chunga's revenge





bongo fury





on size fits all





roxy & elsewhere





hot rats

et plus tard the* yellow shark* par l'_ensemble modern_...(son dernier album).
un hommage pour celui qui était fan d'edgard varèse...


----------



## Schillier21 (11 Février 2008)

Ce soir, une envie de Daft Punk, refilée par un pote (je lui en veux pas)

alors ça:



​
du bon son....et rien d'autre
on monte les bass et le volume....


----------



## Anonyme (11 Février 2008)

Chang a dit:


> Apres une petite absence, voici un mix techno qui resume assez bien mes ecoutes du moment. Du frais, des classiques et du qui tape sans partir dans la violence gratuite ...
> 
> La playlist :
> 
> ...


 
j'avais vu *three age* de buster keaton mixé par jeff mills, en plein-air...

existe maintenant en dvd.


----------



## teo (12 Février 2008)

_Chang_: in da box  



Schillier21 a dit:


> (...)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Exactement ce que j'écoute là maintenant. Après l'énorme ennui de *Human after all*, ça fait du bien de les retrouver. Ils ont plus qu'à assurer sur leur prochain album studio.

Mais qu'ils virent leurs casques... c'est naze.​


----------



## Chang (12 Février 2008)

Perso je trouve ne sont pas a la hauteur de mes attentes sur ce CD Live ... mais apres avoir regarde pas mal de videos de leurs concerts sur Youtube, je comprends mieux l'enthousiasme de potes qui sont alles les voir ... la musique se marie tres bien avec le visuel ... 

De Daft Punk, le Alive 1997 reste bien au dessus du reste de leurs performances ...


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Février 2008)

Je continue sur Roxy Music, mais période 1 cette fois.
Un univers complètement décalé. entre Glam et psyché. J'adore :love:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Février 2008)

alèm a dit:


> pense à nous dire ce que tu en penses un jour !
> 
> car c_omme LHO maybe*_, j'écoute du Coltrane tous les jours et je pourrais dire comme Zorn, "Coltrane, The Cryyyyyyyyyy of jazzzzzzz" mais parfois au lieu d'une longue poésie abstraite, j'aime affronter le réalisme cru d'un Eric Dolphy voire le swing satie-rique d'un Thelonious et j'adore aussi la fréquentation d'un prédicateur comme Roach 'fin tu vois quoi
> 
> ...


 
pour en finir avec *zorn* et *coltrane*, ou pour le plaisir d'en parler... d'un point de vue purement instrumental, john zorn est un virtuose du sax alto. chez lui l'instrument n'est pas un appendice mais une extension de lui-même... maîtrise absolue, écriture complexe, improvisation, changement de registre, de rythme... vitesse d'exécution... tu peux le vérifier dans tous les albums dans lesquels il joue et notamment la série _masada_... il en est un, d'album, qui me semble très proche d'un coltrane, c'est _downtown lullaby_ (avec elliot sharp)...

autrement dans le registre saxophone: pour moi, il y a _anthony braxton_ et _lol coxhill_...

pour mon frère (qui possède un selmer alto et qui a beaucoup de potes dans _urban sax_...), en plus de ceux que tu cites, notamment _éric dolphy_, il y aurait _phaorah sanders_, _steve lacy_, _archie shepp, charlie parker, steve coleman _et _wayne shorter..._


----------



## IceandFire (12 Février 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Je continue sur Roxy Music, mais période 1 cette fois.
> Un univers complètement décalé. entre Glam et psyché. J'adore :love:



ça c'est de la pochette au moins !!!  :love:
moi je suis en période Police... c'est bon quand même...Sting est un grand monsieur...pas seulement musicien mais acteur...:king:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Février 2008)

*buckethead* 
_the day of the robot_

l'homme sans visage avec un seau en carton renversé sur sa tête (bucket).
et fan de film d'horreur (_massacre à la tronçonneuse_). il a joué sur les albums de l'acteur *viggo mortensen* et du peintre et réalisateur *julian schnabel* (_basquiat_ et le _scaphandre et le papillon_)... et a été le guitariste des *guns ' roses*..






5 plages symphoniques expérimentales...


----------



## richard-deux (12 Février 2008)

*Close to Paradise* par _Patrick Watson_  






Patrick Watson fait preuve d'une grande créativité et d'une grande maîtrise, un très travail dans les arrangements, un piano et des cuivres magnifiques, une belle voix  de haute voltige qui fait penser à celle de Jeff Buckley.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Février 2008)

Il semblerait que ça bouge du coté de *TYG *


----------



## teo (12 Février 2008)

wormeyes a dit:


> Il semblerait que ça bouge du coté de *TYG *



vi vi...  je viens de tomber sur leur _Our House_ accoustique... en écoute sur leur myspace. C'est étonnant, je regrette d'avoir loupé leur date accoustique au CCS en mai dernier... mais ils y repassent en mars  On avait eu un petit avant-goût durant leur concert de la Maroquinerie, c'est vraiment superbe.
Sortie de l'album le 28 mars. Ca ne sera jamais assez tôt 

_Stargazer ?  on les loupe pas cette fois-ci ? _


----------



## alèm (12 Février 2008)

il ya des musiques qui te donnent envie de créer, pas de faire un truc bateau, genre "ouais, j'ai fait une jolie vidéo de vacances" mais plutôt l'envie de se sortir les doigts du cul, les laver et de foutre ses propres limites au cul du Diable, des choses qui te donnent des idées de mouvements visuels. Il y a la toccata BWV 913 de Johann-Sebastian Bach interprêté par Pierre Hantaï, d'autres partitions de Bach pour clavier par Glenn Gould et puis d'autres choses le Lobster Claw Symphonette de Marc Ribot que je viens de réécouter là, à l'instant. J'ai découvert ce disque par des amis en même temps que le This Heat (album éponyme) de 1976 au moment de sa sortie, on n'avait aucun souci pour se procurer un disque de chez Sub Rosa par chez moi
et là ce morceau écouté environ une fois l'an vient de rencontrer l'idée qui trotte (et qui se réalise aussi) depuis quelques semaines, ça fait du bien d'entendre des choses qui se marie avec un désir d'arythmie visuelle




(évidemment : Marc Ribot et Fred Frith, c'était un disque fait pour moi)

sinon, un petit "sous la neige" de Dominique A piraté en Black Session et ancien (au clavier) qui donne envie de se prendre pour les Frères Quay et dans l'Institut Benjamenta (les connoisseurs apprécieront)


----------



## Anonyme (12 Février 2008)

alèm a dit:


> il ya des musiques qui te donnent envie de créer, pas de faire un truc bateau, genre "ouais, j'ai fait une jolie vidéo de vacances" mais plutôt l'envie de se sortir les doigts du cul, les laver et de foutre ses propres limites au cul du Diable, des choses qui te donnent des idées de mouvements visuels. Il y a la toccata BWV 913 de Johann-Sebastian Bach interprêté par Pierre Hantaï, d'autres partitions de Bach pour clavier par Glenn Gould et puis d'autres choses le Lobster Claw Symphonette de Marc Ribot que je viens de réécouter là, à l'instant. J'ai découvert ce disque par des amis en même temps que le This Heat (album éponyme) de 1976 au moment de sa sortie, on n'avait aucun souci pour se procurer un disque de chez Sub Rosa par chez moi&#8230;
> et là ce morceau écouté environ une fois l'an vient de rencontrer l'idée qui trotte (et qui se réalise aussi) depuis quelques semaines, ça fait du bien d'entendre des choses qui se marie avec un désir d'arythmie visuelle&#8230;
> 
> 
> ...


 

j'adore ce disque de marc ribot *shrek*.
que j'écoutais en boucle dans les années 90...






les frères quay. le livre de robert walser. _l'institut benjamenta_ est une expérience visuelle et auditive hallucinante... une des plus belles aventures cinématographiques de ses dernières années... un peu déçu, par contre, par _l'accordeur de tremblement de terre _avec la mystèrieuse amira casar.

il y a aussi leurs cours métrages...


----------



## CouleurSud (12 Février 2008)

LHO a dit:


> Pendant qu'on y est, le premier opus de Liberation Music Orchestra (1969) dirigé par Charlie Haden



je lui préfère maintenant *the ballad of the fallen*:






ou *escalator over the hill *de carla bley





[/quote]

_Escalator_, je l'ai usé (en vinyl), tellement je l'ai écouté. Je vais le télécharger et en profiter pour me mettre à _Ballad of the Fallen_.

Sinon, j'écoute l'ex de Carla, Paul Bley. Mais dans ses moments piano solo, plutôt que dans ses expérimentations au moog avec Annette Peacock (que j'aime bien aussi)






Paul Bley. _Open, to love _(1973)


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Février 2008)

LHO a dit:


> j'adore ce disque de marc ribot *shrek*.
> que j'écoutais en boucle dans les années 90...
> 
> 
> ...



Ouais... Prétentieux comme des courts-métrages de première année à la Femis... :sleep:


----------



## alèm (12 Février 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Ouais... Prétentieux comme des courts-métrages de première année à la Femis... :sleep:



et con comme un réalisateur de navet ? 

franchement, tu en as vu un seul ? parce que la critique lapidaire, on peut faire nous aussi t'inquiêtes


----------



## Anonyme (12 Février 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Ouais... Prétentieux comme des courts-métrages de première année à la Femis... :sleep:


 
peut être parce que tu n'aime pas le cinéma d'animation et en particulier celui de _jan svankmajer_ (dont les frères quay se réclament)...

*DVD 1 : LES FILMS *




*Le cabinet de Jan Svankmajer *
(1984) 




*Cet innommable petit balais *
(1985) 




*La rue des crocodiles *
(1986) 




*Répétitions*
*pour des anatomies défuntes *
(1987) 




*Still Nacht I :*
*Dramolet *
(1988) 




*Le peigne *
(1990) 




*Anamorphosis*
(1991) 




*Still Nacht II :*
*Are we still married ? *
(1992) 




*Still Nacht III :*
*Contes des bois de Vienne *
(1992) 




*Still Nacht IV :*
*Can&#8217;t go wrong without you *
(1993) 




*In Absentia *
(2000) *Le Musée fantôme * 

c'était juste un _aparté_ puisque ce topic est dédié à la musique...


----------



## alèm (12 Février 2008)

LHO a dit:


> c'était juste un _aparté_ puisque ce topic est dédié à la musique...



peut-être parce que certains pensent qu'un topic dédié à la musique suffit pour mettre la pochette du disque qu'ils écoutent sans se donner la peine de dire deux mots dessus à part "bien, cool, relaxant".

portez de l'intérêt aux autres, soyez curieux ou alors allez montrer votre ennui sur d'autres espaces, il parait que twitter est très bien pour ça&#8230; 

note pour plus tard : commencer à penser à la suppression de mon compte macgé


----------



## Bassman (12 Février 2008)

Et je vais en rajouter une couche, mais je croyais que ce topic était d'avantage dédié à la présentation de nouveautés, tout style confondu, et je n'en vois que très peu dans tout le fil...


----------



## alèm (12 Février 2008)

trop tard



> *Votre abonnement pour cette discussion a été retiré.*


 ça d'agacements en moins, vous pouvez continuer à faire n'importe quoi


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Février 2008)

alèm a dit:


> et con comme un réalisateur de navet ?
> 
> franchement, tu en as vu un seul ? parce que la critique lapidaire, on peut faire nous aussi t'inquiêtes




Oui, j'en ai vu. C'est justement ce qui me permet de dire ça...
Et pour le lapidaire, j'en ai déjà lu un paquet, mais bizarrement quand ça va pas dans le sens voulu, ça plaît moins.
Dire que le commercial c'est de la merde, ça va. Dire que ces machins prise de tête c'est de la merde, ça va pas. Tu peux me dire où se situe la logique?
Chacun ses goûts. Tu aimes ce genre de trucs et tu te permets de donner ton avis sur ce que j'écoute, j'en fais autant. Ca n'a rien de perso.
Mais si on doit suivre une quelconque ligne dictée par le fait que surtout il ne faut pas poser de musique commerciale sur ce fil, alors je comprends mieux ton post et ton MP.

Il y a du bon et du mauvais dans le commercial comme dans le reste, il ne faut pas être sectaire. Et là en l'occurrence, je ne le suis pas. Je peux te filer des tas de références de trucs pas commerciaux du tout dont tu n'a jamais entendu parler et qui feront, auprès des gogos, très forte impression. Mais je suis aussi capable d'apprécier un album de dance ou de funk sans avoir besoin de me faire rappeler à l'ordre.

Mais tout ça n'empêche pas d'avoir un avis. Et si je te dis que je trouve que ces films sont merdeux, c'est que je le pense vraiment. c'est pas pour faire marrer la galerie ou faire un effet de style. Ca poussera peut-être même certains à se renseigner et se faire leur opinion.

Quand je lis les posts sur certains artistes qui sont aussi creux qu'une bassine (les posts pas les artistes), je me dis que les miens concernant ce que j'écoute ne le sont pas plus, d'autant que contrairement à ce que tu dis, j'ai fait un effort ces derniers temps pour commenter ce que je pose comme pochette, chose que je ne faisais que rarement avant.

Ce fil m'a permis de découvrir des tas d'artistes que je ne connaissais pas et  j'en remercie les différents participants. Il m'a aussi permis d'éviter certains autres artistes que je n'ai pas aimé quand je me suis renseigné sur eux. C'est à ça qu'il était censé servir. A la découverte.
Et je pense que parler d'un Roxy Music de 1972 est aussi intéressant pour certains que de sortir le CD de je ne sais quel artiste dont personne n'a entendu parler hormis deux critiques de Télérama. Ca s'appelle la diversité culturelle.
Et là on sombre malheureusement dans le monolithisme avec ce fil et c'est dommage. Je n'ai jamais pensé que des fils m'appartenaient. J'y réponds parce que je les aime bien. Mais quand ils deviennent à sens unique,  je dois faire quoi? M'arrêter pour faire plaisir?

Je pensais te répondre en MP, finalement j'ai tout posé ici. Après, tu fais ce que tu veux.
Tu me bannis, tu ne me bannis pas, ça ne changera pas ma vie.
Mais me faire  bannir parce que la lutte RoxyMusic/ Les frères Quay ne va pas dans ton sens, je ne suis pas sûr que ce soit un motif valable. Mais après tout je ne suis pas modo...


----------



## alèm (12 Février 2008)

mon pauvre vieux, tu vieillis d'une mal (on ne cite pas les MPs si ça te fait chier, tu réponds en MP) et de deux, c'est rigolo de m'accuser de monolithisme&#8230;

mais de tes disques de Roxy Music, je ne t'ai pas vu en parler&#8230; je ne vois que des pochettes&#8230; et là, ouais, ça me gonfle&#8230;

parce que tu sais quoi ? du Roxy Music j'en écoute&#8230; c'est dommage&#8230; ta sortie sur le "poilitiquement correct" est donc non-avenue&#8230;

et puis je ne te bannirais pas, je ne suis pas modérateur ici et bientôt plus du tout&#8230;

ps : je ne lis pas télérama, je vais dans des salles de concert&#8230; dommage roxy music, ils ne font pas de concerts et pour la culture underground : chiche ! on va rigoler là&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (12 Février 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> _Escalator_, je l'ai usé (en vinyl), tellement je l'ai écouté. Je vais le télécharger et en profiter pour me mettre à _Ballad of the Fallen_.
> 
> Sinon, j'écoute l'ex de Carla, Paul Bley. Mais dans ses moments piano solo, plutôt que dans ses expérimentations au moog avec Annette Peacock (que j'aime bien aussi)
> 
> Paul Bley. _Open, to love _(1973)


 
oui, je connais cet album, j'ai eu une période *ecm*... et il y a cet autre album de paul bley (paru chez ecm...): élégant, tout en finesse et assez mélancolique avec john surman, bill frisell et paul motian: 
_paul bley quartet_.

mais, je ne suis pas sûr de pouvoir ré-écouter cela maintenant...


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Février 2008)

Underground n'a jamais voulu dire forcément bonne qualité. c'est comme tout. Il ya du bon et du moins bon. 
Mais surtout: il n'y a pas que ça...

PS/ Roxy Music est séparé depuis 83, pas étonnant qu'ils ne fassent plus de concerts...


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Février 2008)

Et pour enchaîner:






Premier et seul album solo de Roland Orzabal, dont la critique fût excellente mais injustement boudé par le public. Il est vrai qu'il est sorti le 11 septembre 2001.
Un mélange entre le son Tears for Fears et Radiohead. Ca peut sembler être un grand écart, mais si vous l'écoutez, vous comprendrez pourquoi je pense ça, mais ça n'engage que moi


----------



## Schillier21 (12 Février 2008)

Pour faire "plaisir", je vais présenter un groupe "actuel et peu connu" et "développer mon propos"...

Un groupe suisse, de ma région. Malheureusement je ne les ai pas (encore) vu en concert...
A la première écoute de leur dernier CD, je n'ai pas été emballé, mais mes gouts ayant légèrement changé depuis lors, je me suis mis à aimer leur style, leurs rythmes, leurs dissonances,....tout ce qui rend leur musique si particulière.
Les vocaux ne ressemblent à rien de ce que je connais, pour les riffs c'est la même chose.
Ils chantent en français, anglais, et en espagnol sur _El Dragon Negro.
_ 

Leur nom ?? 



​ 

Leur *myspace* (on peut y écouter 5 des chansons de l'album)


----------



## gratiano (13 Février 2008)

Salut les musicos !!

Perso je vous conseille une balade sonore avec ce groupe (oucette personne car il est seul derrière tout cela) qui monte

 Wax Tailor  

100% frenchi, après une tournée en province et une date à la Cigale de Panam, un concert à l'Olympia est prévu pour le 29 mai de cette année...

Malheureusement je crois que c'est complet à l'heure où j'écris ce post. :mouais: 

Album à écouter : "*Hope And Sorrow*"
Album à réécouter : leur premier je ne sais plus le nom, "*Tales of.....*."

Perso, j'étais la à la Cigale et je serais la à L'olympia


Bye les artistes


----------



## jugnin (14 Février 2008)

_*Tales of the forgotten melodies






*_Un genre de trip hip hop, ouais. J'ai pas mal écouté cet album l'an dernier. Peut être trop, je m'en suis lassé. Faudrait que je mette la main sur le second, voir.
*
Tiens, sinon, pour participer.

*Je me permets de recommander _*So Called*_, avec l'album _*Ghetto Blaster*_ (de 2006, je crois).







So Called est un Québécois qui nous livre un hip hop sympatoche, avec quelques influences Klezmer. Pour amateurs de rap non _bling-bling_, puisque ce terme revient à outrance, ces temps-ci.​​


----------



## jahrom (14 Février 2008)

alèm a dit:


> je ne suis pas modérateur ici et bientôt plus du tout



On va redevenir copain alors ??! 


Sinon, j'ai découvert dans le film "made in jamaica" une artiste ragga (ce qui n'est pas ma tasse de thé je préfère le roots)

Elle s'appelle Tanya Stephens, je suis tombé amoureux d'un morceaux de cet album : can't braithe

Une voix qui déchire !


----------



## thescreaminghand (14 Février 2008)

Je viens d'acheter trois cds d'unkle sur ebay dont le dernier war stories et c'est bon 

Unkle - Psyence Fiction


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (14 Février 2008)

Schillier21 a dit:


> du bon son....et rien d'autre
> on monte les bass et le volume....




*C'était donc toi...*
le petit c0n du dessus...


----------



## fedo (15 Février 2008)

reformation d'_Unida_, l'éphémère groupe de _John Garcia_ (spécialiste du disbanding), qui avait sorti l'excellent _Coping with the Urban Coyote






_dans le genre stoner rock c'est la ligue des champions.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Février 2008)

J'ai découvert ça sur le mouv'&#8230;
Outre le thème de son premier single qui me parlait particulièrement, j'ai trouvé beaucoup de choses qui me plaisaient dans ce qu'elle (ils ?) font. il s'agit donc d'une française d'origine asiatique qui chante des compositions rock qui vont de très agressives à douces. Une présence forte du piano couplée à  des riffs de guitare qui donnent vraiment la hargne&#8230;

Je crois que ça mérite qu'on y prête une oreille 






Dispo sur l'iTms. (acheté là-bas d'ailleurs).


----------



## Php21 (15 Février 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> J'ai découvert ça sur le mouv'&#8230;
> Outre le thème de son premier single qui me parlait particulièrement, j'ai trouvé beaucoup de choses qui me plaisaient dans ce qu'elle (ils ?) font. il s'agit donc d'une française d'origine asiatique qui chante des compositions rock qui vont de très agressives à douces. Une présence forte du piano couplée à  des riffs de guitare qui donnent vraiment la hargne&#8230;
> 
> Je crois que ça mérite qu'on y prête une oreille
> ...



Merci. Il ne me serai pas venu à l'idée de l'acheter sur la seule pochette.


----------



## naas (15 Février 2008)

fedo a dit:


> reformation d'_Unida_, l'éphémère groupe de _John Garcia_ (spécialiste du disbanding), qui avait sorti l'excellent _Coping with the Urban Coyote
> 
> 
> 
> ...



marchera jamais, trop authentique 

J'aime bien


----------



## justme (16 Février 2008)

au taf... histoire de se détendre... car taffer un samedi... ça devrait être interdit 








C'est "vieux"... mais qu'est-ce que c'est bon ! :love: :love: :love:​


----------



## Anonyme (16 Février 2008)

Une courte carrière au début des années 1990 : 2 albums et quelques singles dans une veine rock psychédélique avec la voix chaude de Howard King

Le nom du groupe vient du Dr Phibes incarnait par Vincent Price dans des films d'horreur des années 1970


----------



## KARL40 (17 Février 2008)

NADA SURF et leur dernier album "lucky"

Quelque chose de pop, de très mélodieux et de très doux.
Bref idéal pour un dimanche matin ...


----------



## Schillier21 (17 Février 2008)

KARL40 a dit:


> NADA SURF et leur dernier album "lucky"
> 
> Quelque chose de pop, de très mélodieux et de très doux.
> Bref idéal pour un dimanche matin ...



Je plussoie 

C'est le meilleur groupe de "ptit rock tout tranquillou" que je connaisse...
Et c'est un plaisir de les connaitre!

Mais ce matin (enfin en ce début d'après-midi ), c'est une webradio...
www.pulsradio.com, aussi dispo sur iTunes. 

Bon dimanche à tous


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Février 2008)

Cocosuma.
Découvert vendredi soir en première partie du concert des DO à MAssy au centre culturel Paul B. (excellente petite salle qui permet de voir des concerts dans un cadre vraiment intime).
Un trio de Pop composé de deux français et une Suédoise.
Comme nul n'est prophète en son pays (surtout quand on chante en anglais) leur single sort uniquement en Angleterre.
Un groupe qui prouve que la pop n'est décidément pas un genre mineur. :love:


----------



## IceandFire (18 Février 2008)

c'est un excellent groupe, je l'avais découvert sur une des compilations de béatrice ardisson "Paris dernière" celui des reprises de Bowie...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Février 2008)

Je n'ai dessein de relater, en marge du récit que je vais entreprendre, que les épisodes les plus marquants de ma vie telle que je peux la concevoir hors de son plan organique, soit dans la mesure même où elle est livrée aux hasards, au plus petit comme au plus grand, où regimbant contre l'idée commune que je m'en fais, elle m'introduit dans un monde comme défendu qui est celui des rapprochements soudains, des pétrifiantes coïncidences, ... André Breton, *Nadja





*


----------



## thescreaminghand (18 Février 2008)

Pour ceux qui aiment l'electro miss kittin vient de sortir un nouvelle album "batbox", pas mal


----------



## naas (19 Février 2008)

Déjà bu


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2008)

*Frustration*

Avec quelques titres de l'album paru il y a une quinzaine sur leur *myspace*


----------



## teo (19 Février 2008)

_Pour la miss, l'album n'est plus dispo dans son intégralité sur sa page myspace comme en janvier, seuls restent 6 morceaux en écoute aléatoire... mais c'est toujours ça avant d'acheter _
La déjà bien lointaine (2001 ?) compilation _Colette 2_. Avec entre autres _Rock to the beat_ de *One O One Electric Dream F111*, un clone New Beat du même titre de Kevin Saunderson :love: et l'excellente cover de _Sunglasses at night_ de *Corey Heart* par Tiga & Zyntherius. *Tiga* a fait du chemin depuis...

Puis un Detroit 2 Berlin, de Nat Alexander une heure de mix à la sauce chinoise.
_Thanks Chang for the links to the links   Si vous voulez danser un soir où vous êtes à Shangaï..._


----------



## JPTK (20 Février 2008)

*godspeed you black emperor - *_Lift Your Skinny Fists Like Antennas To Heaven_






Z'ont bien fait de spliter mais c'est bien bon de se remettre ça dans les feuilles !!


----------



## Macounette (20 Février 2008)

richarddeux a dit:


> Je viens de découvrir une chanteuse à la voix suave.
> C'est une chanson qui passe à la radio et dont je n'étais pas trop fan, mais alors l'album _Back To Black_ de *Amy Winehouse* est vraiment extraordinaire.
> 
> http://www.myspace.com/amywinehouse


Bon ben c'est mon tour.  à force d'en entendre parler dans les news, ça me démangeait de voir (ou plutôt d'écouter) ce qu'elle valait musicalement.  

Je suis complètement sous le charme.:love: Quelle voix ! Quelle puissance ! _Back to Black_ tourne en boucle sur mon iPod depuis des jours.

Mention spéciale également à "Miss MBA" _Yael Naim_ dont l'album du même nom démontre qu'elle n'est pas "juste" bonne à produire des bandes sonores pour des ordis sexy.  :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Février 2008)

Adian Belew.
Ancien guitariste de Bowie (qui participe d'ailleurs à cet album sur deux titres) (il était présent sur "Heroes"), de Zappa, mais surtout ancien de King Crimson. Il a aussi bossé avec Paul Simon (sur Graceland) et NIN


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> *godspeed you black emperor - *_Lift Your Skinny Fists Like Antennas To Heaven_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## yvos (21 Février 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> *godspeed you black emperor - *_Lift Your Skinny Fists Like Antennas To Heaven_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




il y a une minute ou deux sur Storm qui sont carrément orgasmiques. :love:


----------



## fedo (22 Février 2008)

pour continuer les groupes splités, _Sleater-Kinney_, l'album _One Beat_





voilà un groupe de filles qui assure terriblement avec une discographie impeccable.


----------



## richard-deux (22 Février 2008)

Macounette a dit:


> Mention spéciale également à "Miss MBA" _Yael Naim_ dont l'album du même nom démontre qu'elle n'est pas "juste" bonne à produire des bandes sonores pour des ordis sexy.  :love:



Je découvre l'album éponyme de Yael Naïm et je trouve sa voix excellente.
J'aime le mélange de chansons en anglais et en hébreu.
C'est frais mais honnêtement je ne pense pas que ce disque tournera longtemps sur ma platine.


----------



## CouleurSud (23 Février 2008)

Durutti Column, c'est essentiellement Vini Reilly. Le groupe se forme en 1978 sous l'impulsion de Tony Wilson et enregistre chez Factory. Leur premier titre se trouve sur l'historique E-P _A Factory Sampler _où figure aussi Joy Division. Comme Joy division, Durutti Column incarne le son d'origine de Factory (le groupe est d'ailleurs produit par Martin Hannet). Une sorte d'hypnose envoutante et triste. Vini Reilly a plus tard collaboré avec Blaine Reininger de Tuxedo Moon et avec divers musiciens de A Certain Ratio

Ici : _Prayer_ 

[youtube]nTxkrgf9Hu4&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## Anonyme (23 Février 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Durutti Column, c'est essentiellement Vini Reilly. Le groupe se forme en 1978 sous l'impulsion de Tony Wilson et enregistre chez Factory. Leur premier titre se trouve sur l'historique E-P _A Factory Sampler _où figure aussi Joy Division. Comme Joy division, Durutti Column incarne le son d'origine de Factory (le groupe est d'ailleurs produit par Martin Hannet). Une sorte d'hypnose envoutante et triste. Vini Reilly a plus tard collaboré avec Blaine Reininger de Tuxedo Moon et avec divers musiciens de A Certain Ratio
> 
> Ici : _Prayer_
> 
> [youtube]nTxkrgf9Hu4&feature=related[/youtube]


 
dans le pur genre coldwave...

je ré-écoute de temps en temps _unknown pleasures_ de *joy division*.
la voix de ian curtis m'a toujours semblé étrange et comme complètement décalée...
sinon, avec *tuxedo moon*, je vois que tu ne désertes pas les bandes préparées...


----------



## CouleurSud (23 Février 2008)

LHO a dit:


> dans le pur genre coldwave...
> 
> je ré-écoute de temps en temps _unknown pleasures_ de *joy division*.
> la voix de ian curtis m'a toujours semblé étrange et comme complètement décalée...
> sinon, avec *tuxedo moon*, je vois que *tu ne désertes pas les bandes préparées...*





Il y a un morceau hommage de Durutti Column à Ian Curtis, "The Missin Boy". C'est assez saisissant. On a l'impression que Ian Curtis s'est réincarné en Vini Reilly pour se rendre hommage à lui-même

[youtube]4VTk-puyfbU[/youtube]


----------



## Anonyme (23 Février 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Il y a un morceau hommage de Durutti Column à Ian Curtis, "The Missin Boy". C'est assez saisissant. On a l'impression que Ian Curtis s'est réincarné en Vini Reilly pour se rendre hommage à lui-même


 
une forme de narcissisme croisé d'outre-tombe et posthume...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (23 Février 2008)

Ben la jme réecoute la disco de Korn (j'étais fan entre 5 et 13ans) que j'ai pas écouté depuis quelque temps :love:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Février 2008)

Deux guitaristes chanteurs, Jason Pierce et Sonic Boom, sont à l'origine de Spacemen 3. Ils vont défricher pendant près de 9 années des territoires entre rock hypnotique et psychédéliisme avant que leur rivalité ne déchire le groupe. Jason Pierce ira alors formé Spiritualized avec d'autres membres de Spacemen 3.


----------



## IceandFire (23 Février 2008)

ils sont présent sur l'EXcellent coffret brit box ...  LEs  : 2 spacemen 3 et spiritualized...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2008)

A Perfect Friend : duo norvégien entre electronica et post-rock


----------



## Ed_the_Head (24 Février 2008)

Aujourd'hui sur emusicdaily, un des meilleurs groupe rock latino que je connaisse. Y'a p'têt que les Fabulosos Cadillacs qui les surpassent. 

ça s'appelle Todos tus muertos. Que de souvenirs.



edit : To fig.5, merci pour Cyne.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (25 Février 2008)

Nargaroth - Black Metal Ist Krieg








C'est bourrin, les textes sont pas super recherchés, mais ça déchire :love:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Février 2008)

From Monument To Masses 






Utilisation habile et judicieuse de samples de George Bush Jr., de Malcom X, de Morpheus (Matrix), ... par un groupe de post-punk rock dont les influences sont entre autres Fugazi, Tortoise, Afrika Bambata, DJ Shadow, Don Caballero et Godspeed You Black Emperor


----------



## Schillier21 (25 Février 2008)

Adepte de Guano Apes, je ne peux qu'aimer Sandra Nasic en solo (chanteuse du groupe avant sa dissolution)
Les mélodies sont plus électroniques et psyquédéliques, elle chante toujours aussi bien, passant des aigus aux basses.....juste magnifique
La musique est quand même (un peu) plus agressive....mais je reste accro

Sandra Nasic - The Signal






*Son myspace*

*Myspace* avec trois chansons de Guano Apes (et pas les moins bonnes)


----------



## Cath83 (25 Février 2008)

Après midi passée à reconstruire ma playliste... l'occasion de ré installer de vieux CD ...
Des choses incommensurables comme j'sais pas moi : "Echoes" des Floyd ? "Glory box" de Portyshead, ou "Spies" de Coldplay... "déjà vu" de Crosby still nash and young l'album Outside de Bowie (l'ai vu en concert... Nice 2003 ...Reality tour  en suis sortie transmutationnée... au moins...  Unfinished sympathy des Massive Attack vus en concert à Cannes  pour la sortie de leur 100 th window... très très chouette Sting and the Police vus en concert Paris Septembre 2007, pas une ride, ou plutôt si, qui correspondent aux miennes... U2 pas vus, gros regret... et des tonnes d'autres, mais ceux la sont les plus .... comment dire ? les plus ... c'est eux quoi !

NB Allez les jeunes, essayez ...


----------



## Cath83 (25 Février 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Adian Belew.
> Ancien guitariste de Bowie (qui participe d'ailleurs à cet album sur deux titres) (il était présent sur "Heroes"), de Zappa, mais surtout ancien de King Crimson. Il a aussi bossé avec Paul Simon (sur Graceland) et NIN




J'ai écouté. Je retrouve bien les sons des Crimson. Grande époque... ça tournait en boucle sur ma platine...


----------



## spud34 (26 Février 2008)

Un duo allemand de new wave electronique; leur page myspace: http://www.myspace.com/codecandflexor
Bonne écoute!


----------



## Dark-Tintin (26 Février 2008)

Pour continuer dans le trve black,

*Darkthrone - Under A Funeral Moon* 






et 

*Dark Funeral - The Secrets Of The Black Arts*`







Puis là aussi un peu toute ma playlist black, de Burzum à Negura Bunget, en passant par Drudkh et Emperor, etc


----------



## teo (26 Février 2008)

spud34 a dit:


> Un duo allemand de new wave electronique; leur page myspace: http://www.myspace.com/codecandflexor
> Bonne écoute!



Un petit clic qui vaut la peine  Bon va falloir bouger pour aller les écouter  
Merci 



_Edit: *Time has changed* on le retrouve sur *le DJ Kicks* de *Tiga* et dans certains mix sur Frisky ou certaines webradios... _

Et un titre ou deux sur le Store... et leur page sur Discogs


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2008)

Crisis. :style: 

Mais qu'est qu'il foutait coincé entre le dirty et l'autre warsaw tout rayé ? 




			
				apoprecords a dit:
			
		

> _Crisis came into existence in the late '70s amidst the British hardcore punk movement and was often featured in Rock Against Racism live showcases..._ *>>*



*Ecoute*.


----------



## thescreaminghand (26 Février 2008)

The mars volta - The bedlam in Goliath

Du rock assez sympa, la pochette n'a rien à voir avec la musique


----------



## spud34 (27 Février 2008)

Un petit français qui gagne à être connu: Oil 10


----------



## macarel (27 Février 2008)

Cath83 a dit:


> J'ai écouté. Je retrouve bien les sons des Crimson. Grande époque... ça tournait en boucle sur ma platine...


Pas mal, Levin (sur Chapman) et Fripp (sur Roland GR) manquent quand-même (à mon humble avis) pour le son Crimson


----------



## JPTK (27 Février 2008)

Moi qui aime pas les groupes en "the", je dois dire que je réécoute cet album avec bcp de plaisir, il est pas mal du tout quand même


----------



## Schillier21 (27 Février 2008)

Ce soir c'est PALESTRINA, je pourrai vous réciter sa biographie par coeur vu que j'ai du finir un exposé sur lui ce soir ......

Nigra Sum
Hodie Christus Natus Est
Missa Papae Marcelli.....

Il a composé de très belles musiques, mais là je sature, je pète mon cable,....

alors électro (Groove Armada) et rock (Arctic Monkeys)

Bonne soirée


----------



## teo (28 Février 2008)

Bonne fête à tout les cd qui ont 25 ans aujourd'hui  (on va pas se battre sur les dates, hein )

Bon, pendant que les pépés CD s'endorment sur mes étagères, les petits derniers, les podcasts et les fichiers m4p s'agitent sur mon disque dur 
Ce matin: Element 35 - Electronic Periodic
 et Brel et Grand Corps Malade, achetés sur le Store.

De l'électronique tranquille aux poètes, aux mots


----------



## naas (28 Février 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Moi qui aime pas les groupes en "the"


et the the alors ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2008)

Je redécouvre avec plaisir Romain Humeau.
Chanteur et Guitariste du groupe Français Eiffel, il a commencé avec une formation musicale plutôt classique.
Il a bossé avec Noir Desir ou Les Têtes Raides.

Un bonhomme énergique, des compos bien travaillés musicalement et des textes pas trop nazes.
Une bonne recette 2005. Je sais pas trop ce qu'il a fait depuis à part des lives.

C'est pas du grand art mais ça s'écoute, appuyé par une partie musicale en béton.


----------



## zepatente (28 Février 2008)

[youtube]http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=Ed_GoeAyhmk[/youtube]

Un pur moment de bonheur


----------



## zepatente (28 Février 2008)

zepatente a dit:


> [youtube]http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=Ed_GoeAyhmk[/youtube]
> 
> Un pur moment de bonheur


http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=Ed_GoeAyhmk


----------



## Dark-Tintin (29 Février 2008)

Tiens, ce soir y'a de la vraie musique sur MTV pulse :
Les clips sont choisis par Trivium, pour l'instant y'a eu :
Behemoth ; Metallica ; Machine Head ; Primal Fear , Slayer ; Cannibal Corpse ; Damageplan ; Pantera


P'tain, dire que jfaisais plus confiance du tout à la télé ! (c'est toujours le cas  )


----------



## JPTK (29 Février 2008)

Moi j'adore, bien crade, bien heavy, bien énervé, bien sombre, ça sent la clope et le whisky, yeahh  






Je suis pourtant pas un fan de Nick Cave et de loin.


----------



## JPTK (29 Février 2008)

*MÚM* - _finally we are no one_






Pas mal du tout cet album quand même !


----------



## naas (29 Février 2008)

Mais il a raison ce petit agité !
bonne surprise que tu nous livre là jptk, c'est incroyable ce qu'arcade fire a permis tout de même, tous ces groupes folks qui du jour au lendemain sont passés de ringards à moderne, explorateurs, défricheurs :style:

il faut que j'édite mon méssage, jptk les morceaux en libre écoute sur leur site sont fabuleux, un tel équilibre musical est troublant, et ces sonorité fraiches sont un bonheur

j'écoute et ferme les yeux


----------



## Anonyme (29 Février 2008)

*Bauhaus.* Go Away White . _Mars 08_


Daube. Dommage.


----------



## naas (29 Février 2008)

pourquoi daube ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Février 2008)

naas a dit:


> pourquoi daube ?



 hummm.... pourquoi naas?


----------



## naas (29 Février 2008)

Parce que j'y habite 
donc pourquoi daube ?
trop de 21 siècle ?


----------



## Dark-Tintin (29 Février 2008)

Ben si tu te demandes pourquoi, écoutes les extraits, t'as pas de meilleure réponse 


Sinon, aujourd'hui principalement doom :

*Draconian - Arcane Rain Fell*







*Paradise Lost - Seal The Senses*


----------



## Anonyme (29 Février 2008)

naas a dit:


> Parce que j'y habite
> donc pourquoi daube ?
> trop de 21 siècle ?



Ah !
L'on bouffe faisandé en tes territoires. Fallait dire.

Et la soupe de ta mère, elle est comment? 


[YOUTUBE]w52I72-1FT4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## da capo (29 Février 2008)

Maaaiiiiis personne ne parle de l'album de Nick Cave ?


[YOUTUBE]7kV5XkBQsKU[/YOUTUBE]​

surprenant.


----------



## naas (29 Février 2008)

nanh la on parle de la maison du meuble :bebe:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Février 2008)

da capo a dit:


> Maaaiiiiis personne ne parle de l'album de Nick Cave ?
> 
> 
> vid[/YOUTUBE]​
> ...



  Celui-ci: http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=4189278&postcount=2180


Ou *celui là ?* 


_Tiens, enfin du vrai nick cave... ...  _ :love:


----------



## da capo (29 Février 2008)

je vais aller me coucher&#8230;






Edit : on me souffle que je n'irai pas me coucher seul


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mars 2008)

:rose: 

_Bla blalabla et bla blabla plsu bla et blaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa_


----------



## Pooley (1 Mars 2008)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=5MPJHWbfBzg
:love: 

aaaaaaah RJD2!

tout l'album Deadringer est vraiment sublime, à écouter d'urgence!






edit : la vidéo veut pas s'afficher alors je mets juste le lien.


----------



## da capo (1 Mars 2008)

tu dois utiliser la balise prévue à cet effet et n'y re porter que l'identifiant de la vidéo.

[YOUTUBE]5MPJHWbfBzg[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## thescreaminghand (2 Mars 2008)

wormeyes a dit:


> Ah !
> L'on bouffe faisandé en tes territoires. Fallait dire.
> 
> Et la soupe de ta mère, elle est comment?
> ...



Shane Macgowan, avec une bonne tête de crooner (mort depuis 3 ans)

ok, je retourne travailler ma guitare =>


----------



## ScubaARM (2 Mars 2008)

Pour mon 666ième
"Malheur à vous O Terres O Mers car le démon envoie la bête chargée de colère et il sait que le temps est compté. Laissez ceux qui veulent calculer le nombre de la bête, car c'est le nombre d'un l'Homme et ce nombre est 666"

[youtube]HlSidenJ5-E[/youtube]​


----------



## naas (2 Mars 2008)

thescreaminghand a dit:


> Shane Macgowan, avec une bonne tête de crooner (mort depuis 3 ans)


depuis 3 ans ? :mouais:


----------



## thescreaminghand (3 Mars 2008)

naas a dit:


> depuis 3 ans ? :mouais:



Il n'est pas mort depuis 3 ans mais il ressemble à crooner mort depuis 3 ans


----------



## naas (3 Mars 2008)

Tu me rassures


----------



## IceandFire (4 Mars 2008)

c'est un pote à moi, il a eu plus de 10000 visites en quelques jours... 
si ça pouvait l'aider à sortir son album....
il s'appelle "Boule" 
il est normand :style:
bonne écoute...
http://www.dailymotion.com/relevance/search/casse%2Btoi%2Bpauvre%2Bcon/video/x4i1eg_casse-toi-pauvre-con_music

le myspace :   http://www.myspace.com/bouleetcaillou


----------



## JPTK (4 Mars 2008)

nan mais j'adore trop en fait, je m'en lasse pas !       

"je vais t'mettre un coup de boule, toi et tes poules"


----------



## IceandFire (4 Mars 2008)

déjà 500 visites de plus !!!


----------



## naas (4 Mars 2008)

Je viens d'écouter vampire week end et .... je retourne a mum parce que je n'ai pas accroché du tout, mais alors pas du tout ! 
suis je le seul   ?


----------



## macmarco (4 Mars 2008)

IceandFire a dit:


> c'est un pote à moi, il a eu plus de 10000 visites en quelques jours...
> si ça pouvait l'aider à sortir son album....
> il s'appelle "Boule"
> il est normand :style:
> ...



Ouééééééé !!!!
Vas-y Boule, mets-y un coup !!! 
Excellent !


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2008)

le dernier album de *The Ex*, _moa anbessa_, une nouvelle collaboration, une de plus, avec le compositeur et saxophoniste getachew mekuria...


----------



## teo (4 Mars 2008)

J'écoute depuis quelques jours le dernier Goldfrapp, Seventh Trees.

Décidemment, je ne sais toujours que penser de ce groupe qui me surprend et régulièrement me déçoit, car parfois trop à vouloir -bien- être sur la vague de ce qui se fait. Et toujours le souvenir de cette prestation malheureuse et ennuyeuse au possible à l'Elysée-Montmartre il y a quelques années.
Le dernier est assez surprenant après le très disco Supernature et les remixes _dance_ de *We Are Glitter* (toujours indisponible sur le Store ?). Tendance pop-folk (?) plutôt calme, assez air du temps quand même, pas désagréable (j'en connais qui se l'écoutent en perfusion, moi j'ai plus de mal) et pas mal foutu. C'est le genre d'album que j'aimerai aimer mais bon, là, c'est pas parti pour tourner dans mes tops pour le moment. A re-écouter.

Par contre, avec *We are Glitter*... j'ai envie de mettre le son très fort, d'appeler quelques ami-es pour partager un verre ou deux de saphir de Mombay* dans un club avec de la vraie fumée nicotinée et sans bouchon auriculaire 







_* L'abus d'interdiction peut s'avérer mauvais pour santé _


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (4 Mars 2008)

Une petite pause Gershwin qui fait du bien dans les oreilles....
Excellente version de Kate Bush... 
[YOUTUBE]2PRYhDItPT0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## tsss (5 Mars 2008)

Une p'tite pop légère : Coconut Record - West Coast (un album génial, un peu de phoenix, un soupçon des beatles, un zeste de cake, de la pop donc) ..... j'attendrais demain matin pour les guitares saturées des Willowz ... les futurs white stripes/raconteurs sans doute


----------



## naas (5 Mars 2008)

teo a dit:


> J'écoute depuis quelques jours le dernier Goldfrapp, Seventh Trees.
> 
> Décidemment, je ne sais toujours que penser de ce groupe qui me surprend et régulièrement me déçoit, car parfois trop à vouloir -bien- être sur la vague de ce qui se fait. Et toujours le souvenir de cette prestation malheureuse et ennuyeuse au possible à l'Elysée-Montmartre il y a quelques années.
> Le dernier est assez surprenant après le très disco Supernature et les remixes _dance_ de *We Are Glitter* (toujours indisponible sur le Store ?). Tendance pop-folk (?) plutôt calme, assez air du temps quand même, pas désagréable (j'en connais qui se l'écoutent en perfusion, moi j'ai plus de mal) et pas mal foutu. C'est le genre d'album que j'aimerai aimer mais bon, là, c'est pas parti pour tourner dans mes tops pour le moment. A re-écouter.
> ...



goldfrapp me fait toujours cet effet, entre admiration sans borne et rejet definitf, comme un depeche mode parallèle, très etrange en somme.


----------



## teo (5 Mars 2008)

Je me distance absolument de ton avis sur DM  

:love: DM :love:


----------



## naas (5 Mars 2008)

Je précise ma pensée, parce qu'en relisant mon post n'est pas un exemple de clarté absolue :sick:
donc: goldfrapp me fait penser a DM quelque fois via des titres au son monstrueux comme strict machine, satin chic ou slippage.
A l'inverse le reste de l'album est d'un quelconque....
J'espère avoir été assez clair, vu qu'en plus j'écoute nothing's impossible remix en boucle aujourd'hui


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2008)

My Days Are Darker Than Your Nights - Oren Ambarchi & Johan Bertling


----------



## IceandFire (7 Mars 2008)

Skye, what's else...? :love: :king: :style: la chanteuse de Morcheeba...enfin la première quoi ...


----------



## spud34 (7 Mars 2008)

Magnifique découverte de ce début 2008: Twinkle, de l'indus abordable et dansant comme on l'aime. Leur page Myspace pour vous donner envie: http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewprofile&friendid=39957268


----------



## teo (7 Mars 2008)

Une overdose de Bear McCreary, et jamais assez de ses BO de Battlestar Galactica.

Cette série est quasi parfaite, tout en questions existentielles (la principale: qu'est-ce qui _fait_ notre humanité, hier, aujourd'hui, demain ?), la musique y est omniprésente, souvent envoutante. Dans la dernière saison, elle fait partie des personnages, de l'histoire, les images viennent, l'espace est vide, froid et noir, chaque personne est seul, perdu, hommes, femmes ou clones, s'insinue partout, dans notre tête, dans celle des personnages.
J'en ai déjà parlé ici, mais toujours et encore cette version de _All Along The Watchtower_ (S3, Crossroads, 2/2), reprise de Dylan, entêtante, sombre... Autres orchestrations, autre époque, les versions de Dylan et de Hendrix me parlent moins, elles sont excellentes (surtout celle de Hendrix, que je connaissais en fait), mais la version des frères McCreary, par la noirceur du son et de la voix de BT4, les influences orientales renforce encore plus l'étrange adéquation du texte de Dylan avec la montée paranoïaque de certains personnages.

En attendant le 4 avril 2008, une image en guise de teaser ultime (on peut difficilement faire mieux :love:, les initié-es ont la possibilité de décrypter ou non la symbolique, des pistes pour la suite et la fin...) et un lien vers le titre.



​


----------



## Grug (7 Mars 2008)

Comment ai je pu louper ce truc pendant tant d'années ?
Betty Davis éphémère (mais importante) femme de Miles et supposée maitresse de Jimmy Hendrix.
Non, c'est pas la rubrique people&#8230; just clic !

[youtube]oNcohPUr1PI[/youtube]

2 morceaux dispo sur  last fm


----------



## tirhum (7 Mars 2008)

Grug a dit:


> Comment ai je pu louper ce truc pendant tant d'années ?
> Betty Davis éphémère (mais importante) femme de Miles et supposée maitresse de Jimmy Hendrix.
> Non, c'est pas la rubrique people&#8230; just clic !



Ses albums n'avaient pas été réédités... 


Édit: pas vu ton lien... :rose:


----------



## Grug (7 Mars 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Ses albums n'avaient pas été réédités...
> 
> Édit: pas vu ton lien... :rose:


Une video sur Youtube, et un petit lien (rajouté à l'instant) vers last fm où on peut trouver 2 titres complets


----------



## tirhum (7 Mars 2008)

Grug a dit:


> Une video sur Youtube, et un petit lien (rajouté à l'instant) vers last fm où on peut trouver 2 titres complets


Un ami a acheté les deux albums réédités, j'vais aller m'incruster pour l'apéro...  :love:
_(J'les avait écoutés, mais il y a longtemps...)_
C'est amusant ton lien emmène vers un artiste que j'écoute beaucoup en ce moment : Gil Scott-Heron... :style:


----------



## rezba (7 Mars 2008)

J'en souris tellement c'est jouissif.
J'écoute un truc que j'attends depuis longtemps, l'album de Zombie Zombie, _A Land For Renegades_.
Zombie Zombie, c'est le projet d'Etienne Jaumet et CosmicNeman. Ça vous dit pas grand chose, c'est normal, à moi aussi et je m'en fous.
À quoi ça ressemble pour m'égayer à ce point ?
Eux disent qu'ils font de la musique d'ascenseur pour l'échafaud. La bande son d'une vie en série Z. Parce que les gaziers aiment les bons films d'horreur à papa. Ils se sont rencontrés dans une rétrospective Dario Argento. Ça pose.
_A Land For Renegades_, c'est un peu comme si un Pierre Henry au sommet de sa popularité, et un Laurent Garnier expérimental, s'étaient mis ensemble pour écrire la B.O. d'_Il Gatto a Nove Code_.
11 pistes, comme autant de B.O. de onze scènes, ou de onze films en accéléré. 11 films d'horreur, de genre, et de série incontrôlés. 11 instrumentaux pour susciter nos propres images, imaginer les scénarios, entre krautrock et groove, Moroder et Roméro, Freddy et C.A.N.

Ah, un dernier truc pour les rockers qui me suivraient encore : Faut aller écouter leur version du _Nightclubbing_ d'Iggy Pop. En plus, elle est amenée par une tuerie, Texas Rangers, un bijou d'electrokraut. Un bijou parmi d'autres. Cet album est une synthèse majeure, un pas vers autre chose, l'ouverture d'un horizon au delà de l'électro et du rock.

[youtube]o5EURZMHmTQ[/youtube]

[youtube]RNMhytI51Hg[/youtube]


----------



## thescreaminghand (8 Mars 2008)

Je viens d'acheter à la fnac en promo - beastie boys anthology - the sounds of science 






Je ne m'en lasse pas


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (9 Mars 2008)

Hop, un p'tit tribute pas écouté depuis plusieurs mois....
(Attention c'est du son qui tâche....)


----------



## Patamach (9 Mars 2008)

Fela Kuti ... auteur, chanteur, compositeur, saxophonisteet révolutionnaire nigérian.
Initiateur dans les années 70 de l'afro beat, mélange de rythmes traditionnels, funk et jazz.


----------



## IceandFire (9 Mars 2008)

et décédé malheureusement...


----------



## alèm (9 Mars 2008)

[youtube]TrGe6n7T7DA[/youtube]

petite dédicace à l'écrieur qui comprendra&#8230; 
:love::love::love:



IceandFire a dit:


> et décédé malheureusement...



faut bien que ça arrive un jour ma pauvre monique !


----------



## CouleurSud (9 Mars 2008)

alèm a dit:


> [youtube]TrGe6n7T7DA[/youtube]





"Eine Symphonie Des Grauens" (et un goût de Murnau) 

Vraiment un parcours impeccable pour un groupe inclassable, de _Strange Boutique_ (1980) à _Eligible Bachelor_ (1982). Un musique à la fois glacée (pas loin de Bauhaus ou de ce que faisait Eno dans un autre rayon) et incroyablement drôle et bigarrée

Mon préféré reste "Ici les enfants"






Après, je n'ai plus trop suivi


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Mars 2008)

Yaël Naïm a été récompensée aux Victoires de la musique samedi soir. Il paraît même qu'elle est très surprise de son succès international. 
Pour celles et ceux qui ne saurait pas qui est Yaël Naïm, sachez qu'une de ses chansons a été utilisée dans la pub du MacBook Air. 

Chanson que je trovue très sympa. Et dès que j'aurai récupérer ma connexion Internet, je filerai sur l'iTunes Store découvrir les autres titres de son album et peut-être l'achèterai-je.


----------



## JPTK (10 Mars 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Yaël Naïm a été récompensée aux Victoires de la musique samedi soir. Il paraît même qu'elle est très surprise de son succès international.
> [...]
> Chanson que je trovue très sympa. Et dès que j'aurai récupérer ma connexion Internet, je filerai sur l'iTunes Store découvrir les autres titres de son album et peut-être l'achèterai-je.



Ouai bah je comprends qu'elle soit surprise, parce qu'autant le single est effectivment très sympathoche autant le reste de l'album c'est du remplissage, j'ai vite jarté cette daube de mon DD. :rateau: 

Bonne écoute !


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Mars 2008)

T'aimes rien ni personne toi, c'est dingue ça...


----------



## Schillier21 (10 Mars 2008)

Beatsteaks 
Un groupe allemand de punk/rock

J'aime bien leurs mélodies, la voix du chanteur, rauque...

Sinon on pourrait dire que c'est un peu commercial, mais jm'en fous, j'aime bien et pour moi, c'est ça qui compte

[YOUTUBE]fCpOW_Pt8qc[/YOUTUBE]

leur site


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (11 Mars 2008)

La recette du jour : 

Prenez :
 - Une pincée de Richard Clayderman
 - Un peu de Neil Young
 - Un chouya de Supertramp
 - Vous mélangez un peu d'Abba et de Pink Floyd (pour le look)
 - Un brin de Styx (ça c'est le pour le côté synté qui pique )
 - Versez la préparation dans un Peter Frampton beurré
Enfin,
 - Mettez à cuire thermostat "Temptations" !
Vous obtenez un Jackson Browne (ie)  live de 78....

Ne pas laisser refroidir et savourez..... (perso j'adore...)
[YOUTUBE]jtuvXrTz8DY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## fedo (14 Mars 2008)

j'ai redécouvert l'album _Buzz Factory_ des _Screaming Trees _la semaine passée





le dernier titre _End of The Universe_ est vraiment terrible 

sinon dans un registre moins mélodique et plus tendu façon noise albinien, je dois souligner la qualité du dernier effort de _Shellac_, _Excellent Italian Greyhound





_et pour terminer un petit passage pour le Canada où  _THEE SILVER MT ZION MEMORIAL ORCHESTRA & TRA-LA-LA BAND _fait reparler de lui avec_13 Blues For Thirteen Moons.
_je ne vais pas faire dans le détail concernant ce disque. C'est un peu l'équivalent musical de _There will be blood_ au cinéma, probablement le disque de l'année au rayon rock alternatif et post rock en l'occurence...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (15 Mars 2008)

Bon, j'étais à la fnac cet aprem, et, bonne nouvelle, ils se sont décidés à ne pas faire que des CD à 25&#8364; 
Donc j'ai acheté :

*Soulfly* -_ Three_
*Helheim* -_ Av Norrøn Ætt_
*Helheim* -_ Jormundgand_
(Les 3 CD à 2&#8364;95 chaques :mouais: :love
*Paradise Lost* -_ Gothic_
*Opeth* - _Still Life_
(13&#8364; chacun des deux)


J'z'en dirais des news


----------



## alèm (15 Mars 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Bon, j'étais à la fnac cet aprem, et, bonne nouvelle, ils se sont décidés à ne pas faire que des CD à 25&#8364;



ça fait un bout de temps mon petit chieur !  (j'ai souligné les soldes à 1&#8364; un peu pus haut)

sinon, mon collègue punk* (sisi ! ) est venu avec Heavy Trash pour notre heure commune avant ouverture&#8230; ça sur le même ampli Harman Kardon que moi&#8230; ça pulse bien, petite pensée pour fedo ! 


*plutôt Psychobilly en vrai avec son flat mais bon, je généralisais&#8230;


----------



## Dark-Tintin (15 Mars 2008)

alèm a dit:


> ça fait un bout de temps mon petit chieur !



Ben la dernière fois que j'y étais passé y'a 2 mois, y'avait aucune réduc' :hein: 
Mais bon là ça fait du bien , même si le rayon métal à été encore réduit :hein:


----------



## naas (15 Mars 2008)

Tu n'as pas un petit vendeur fana de métal dans ton coin ou un vendeur en ligne ?
parce que la fnac...


----------



## alèm (15 Mars 2008)

naas a dit:


> Tu n'as pas un petit vendeur fana de métal dans ton coin ou un vendeur en ligne ?
> parce que la fnac...



poujadiste le père naas ? tu préfères qu'il aille au Carrouf ? tu me diras que c'est pareil ? bah non, on a des disquaires nous des vrais qui écoutent les disques des petits groupes autoproduits


----------



## naas (15 Mars 2008)

Mon dieu carrouf :sick:
Ne serais ce que pas respect pour l'artiste je n'irais JAMAIS acheter un disque dans une grande surface.
Par contre le petit disquaire du coin, qui est un copain que tu rencontres sur la terrace du café ou en boite, là je dis oui


----------



## Dark-Tintin (15 Mars 2008)

Nan, pas de disquaire que je sache dans mon coin...




alèm a dit:


> poujadiste le père naas ? tu préfères qu'il aille au Carrouf ? tu me diras que c'est pareil ? bah non, on a des disquaires nous des vrais qui écoutent les disques des petits groupes autoproduits



Ouai mais pour trouver en rayon...
Ce que je comprends pas c'est que à la fnac des fois tu trouves des CD de groupes pas connu (les CD que j'ai acheté de Helheim, groupe de black/folk metal norvégien pas connu...) et que certains groupes du genre beaucoup plus connu y'a rien...
Soit y'a des trucs pas connus en toute petites quantités, soit que des trucs qui vendent...
C'est mieux que Carouf', mais ça reste un peu...


----------



## alèm (15 Mars 2008)

le principe, c'est celui décrit par naas, que ce soit à la fnuck ou ailleurs, développer une relation avec ton disquaire.

En rock Français ou en musiques improvisées, j'ai mes deux potes du travail. Pour les vinyls, je vais chez un autre mec pas très loin qui bosse avec des festivals de musiques improvisés dont un avec lequel je bosse. Je faisais comme ça à Amiens, je fais pareil à Nantes. à Amiens, j'avais un avantage, un disquaire en classique, à Amiens, ma collègue s'est barrée (parce qu'elle est chanteuse lyrique et qu'elle commence à tourner et qu'en plus le salaire ici&#8230; 'fin bref&#8230; pas motivant de taffer pour moins de 1000&#8364;/mois pour pas mal de monde)


----------



## CRISPEACE (16 Mars 2008)

Un groupe magique, synonyme de bonne humeur et d'entrain ! 
Des paroles sincères et frappantes de vérités - pour ne pas dire crues, sur des airs si mélodieux... ! 
"Poupine & Thierry", "Désolée mémé", "les voisins", "Amour & Cxx", ou encore "petit bonhomme", autant de petit bonheur que nous accordent ces artistes sans prétention aucune... : Les Wriggles !   

Voir la pièce jointe 16518


Merci.


----------



## richard-deux (16 Mars 2008)

J'ai lu que le groupe dEUS préparait un nouvel album pour cette année.
Enfin bref, je reste chez les belges avec *Ghinzu* et leur premier album 'Electronic Jacuzzi'.


----------



## thescreaminghand (16 Mars 2008)

richarddeux a dit:


> J'ai lu que le groupe dEUS préparait un nouvel album pour cette année.



Ils vont le présenter lors d'une mini tournée dans des petites salles en Belgique

http://blogs.lesoir.be/festivals/2008/02/27/deus-en-tournee/


----------



## patlek (16 Mars 2008)

HHaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa....

Attention, Un excellent "formerdaniel", a posté sur you tube, un génial documentaire sur l' immense, le must! l' inégalable! l' unique! Lightnin Hopkins.

http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=EEQk4b8x4oI&feature=related

http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=TNGYGFpKlPI&feature=related

Pour ceux que les interview rebuterait, la partie 3 est u,niquement musicale (et magistrale))

http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=iglb1PBd6EU&feature=related

Le rayon de soleil de la journée.


----------



## fedo (17 Mars 2008)

alèm a dit:


> sinon, mon collègue punk* (sisi ! ) est venu avec Heavy Trash pour notre heure commune avant ouverture ça sur le même ampli Harman Kardon que moi ça pulse bien, petite pensée pour fedo !
> 
> 
> *plutôt Psychobilly en vrai avec son flat mais bon, je généralisais



_Heavy Trash_, soit la collaboration entre _Matt Verta Ray_ de _Speedball Baby_ et _Jon Spencer_ du _Blues Explosion_, était quelque chose qui devait se produire, on le savait depuis 2002 et l'album T_he Blackout_ des _Speedball Bab_y (très recommandable).


----------



## macinside (17 Mars 2008)

j'ai beau connaître par coeur, c'est toujours plus marrant en live 







:love: :love:


----------



## richard-deux (18 Mars 2008)

thescreaminghand a dit:


> Ils vont le présenter lors d'une mini tournée dans des petites salles en Belgique
> 
> http://blogs.lesoir.be/festivals/2008/02/27/deus-en-tournee/



Plus de places disponibles.  
Je pense qu'ils vont faire la tournée des festivals cet été.


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Mars 2008)

Du blues, du blues du blues.

et du bon :love: :love: :love:


----------



## teo (18 Mars 2008)

macinside a dit:


> j'ai beau connaître par coeur, c'est toujours plus marrant en live
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A propos des Fatals, vous avez vu qui est le candidat français pour l'Eurovision cette année ?  ils sont trop forts :rateau: 

En attendant, _Where is german and how do I get there (Ellen Allien Germany remix)_ de *Safety Scissors*, sur Bpitch Control Camping Compilation 03, toujours aussi agréable à écouter. Qui a dit que le camping s'était ch*ant ?


----------



## naas (18 Mars 2008)

Je voulais vous remercier pour toutes les pepites que j'ai trouvé sur ce fil.
j'adore tout particulièrement le mùm de JPTK, continuez :king:


----------



## Alex666 (18 Mars 2008)

Operator Please , marrant
www.operatorpleaseband.com

un batteur qui a 16 ans avec la maturité (musicale) d'un type de 22...


----------



## thescreaminghand (18 Mars 2008)

Alex666 a dit:


> Operator Please , marrant
> www.operatorpleaseband.com
> 
> un batteur qui a 16 ans avec la maturité (musicale) d'un type de 22...



C'est mieux comme ça 

www.operatorpleaseband.com


----------



## thescreaminghand (18 Mars 2008)

Sinon j'écoute le dernier portishead - Third

En écoute ici http://burrito.fr/2008/01/portishead-third.html

Pas mal du tout.


----------



## Kerala (19 Mars 2008)

En ce moment j'écoute ça en boucle et je suis heureux http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=bnRRih_81kE


----------



## tsss (19 Mars 2008)

Kerala a dit:


> En ce moment j'écoute ça en boucle et je suis heureux http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=bnRRih_81kE



Bha pinaise, t'es courageux ou sourd, ou t'as des boules quiès ?


----------



## JPTK (19 Mars 2008)

Oui cet album qui tourne depuis quelques mois sur mon ipod est quand même une valeur sûre, très doux, mélodique, ça devrait plaire à Naas entre autres, bien que moins conceptuel que Mum.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2008)

Kerala a dit:


> En ce moment j'écoute ça en boucle et je suis heureux http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=bnRRih_81kE



La musique est certes plus que douteuse, mais si les ordis sont à la demoiselle, alors elle a une de ses sacrée collection  :afraid:


----------



## Schillier21 (20 Mars 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Oui cet album qui tourne depuis quelques mois sur mon ipod est quand même une valeur sûre, très doux, mélodique, ça devrait plaire à Naas entre autres, bien que moins conceptuel que Mum.



Un nom ça peut toujours servir

Sinon c'est Complete Clapton, deux cd de pur bonheur musical
et tout ça posé sur le lit de l'hôtel ou je suis en vacances, vive le wi-fi


----------



## naas (20 Mars 2008)

thescreaminghand a dit:


> Sinon j'écoute le dernier portishead - Third
> 
> En écoute ici http://burrito.fr/2008/01/portishead-third.html
> 
> Pas mal du tout.



Je n'ai pas encore de l'apprécier mais il y a des pépites du même niveau que le premier :king:



jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Oui cet album qui tourne depuis quelques mois sur mon ipod est quand même une valeur sûre, très doux, mélodique, ça devrait plaire à Naas entre autres, bien que moins conceptuel que Mum.


allez hop prochaine écoute programmée :style:


----------



## Alex543 (20 Mars 2008)

Perso je suis plus electro/classique et méange des deux contemporain quoi


----------



## boodou (20 Mars 2008)

*Sexuality* de *Sébastien Tellier*, à écouter à deux  ou plus si affinitées 
http://www.myspace.com/telliersebastien


----------



## JPTK (20 Mars 2008)

Schillier21 a dit:


> Un nom ça peut toujours servir




Bah il est un peu sur la pochette quoi


----------



## aCLR (20 Mars 2008)

L'impressionnant _churning strides_ de *thee, stranded horse*. Ou comment une voix simplement accompagnée de cithares peut faire voyager l'auditeur, à découvrir sur myspace


----------



## Dark-Tintin (20 Mars 2008)

*Burzum - Filosofem*









Tout est dit


----------



## mocmoc (20 Mars 2008)

J'aime le genre linkin park ( pas tokoi Hotel !  nononon   ) et du classic (mais pas trop classic)
Mais je ne connais pas des bon groupes de rock qui ne répete pas "**** **** **** !!!!" a longueur de chanson.
Avez vous une idées ?


----------



## Dark-Tintin (20 Mars 2008)

mocmoc a dit:


> des bon groupes de rock qui ne répete pas "**** **** **** !!!!" a longueur de chanson.



Dans le genre rock j'aime bien ça (j'm'demande ce que fout Margera dans le clip :mouais: ) :
[YOUTUBE]BKpSganJh9s[/YOUTUBE]


Puis ensuite si tu veux du truc un peu plus dur (et encore ça reste gentil, c'est que HIM ) :

[YOUTUBE]0tBvcYA8N5M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## yvos (20 Mars 2008)

une petite galette et au lit!







[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Uz_bCyirfn8&hl=en"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Uz_bCyirfn8&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## tsss (20 Mars 2008)

mocmoc a dit:


> ...
> Mais je ne connais pas des bon groupes de rock qui ne répete pas "**** **** **** !!!!" a longueur de chanson.
> Avez vous une idées ?



"**** **** **** !!!!"

http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=y-CukK3eYt0 :love:


----------



## spud34 (21 Mars 2008)

mocmoc a dit:


> J'aime le genre linkin park ( pas tokoi Hotel !  nononon   ) et du classic (mais pas trop classic)
> Mais je ne connais pas des bon groupes de rock qui ne répete pas "**** **** **** !!!!" a longueur de chanson.
> Avez vous une idées ?



Si leur fond de commerce, c'est une rébellion primaire, c'est, excuse-moi de te le dire, qu'ils ne doivent pas être si bons que ça;  d'ailleurs, Linkin Park, n'est pas, à mon sens, un grand groupe de rock. Mon conseil: essaye Nine Inch Nails, System of a Down, Pennywise, L7, Bad Religion, Biohazard... Liste non exhaustive, bien entendu!


----------



## fedo (21 Mars 2008)

> d'ailleurs, Linkin Park, n'est pas, à mon sens, un _grand groupe de rock_.


mon sentiment, parmi les 4 mots en italique, c'est qu'il y en a 2 en trop dont le dernier.

tout ce qui brille n'est pas de l'or.

tiens je me suis fait une petite soirée _Ministry_ y a pas longtemps, au menu l'album _Psalm 69





_Je pense que la voisine du dessous a compris qui a la plus grosse, bibliothèque musicale s'entend .


----------



## yvos (21 Mars 2008)

fedo a dit:


> Je pense que la voisine du dessous a compris qui a la plus grosse, bibliothèque musicale s'entend .




Ouais ben la voisine elle est pas célibataire... ...tu vas voir ce soir ce que je vais te mettre 

->


----------



## fedo (21 Mars 2008)

> Ouais ben la voisine elle est pas célibataire... ...tu vas voir ce soir ce que je vais te mettre



une légère digression mais, si tu es effectivement son cajoleur, alors va falloir travailler la durée , parce que de ce côté là je ne suis pas ennuyé longtemps .


----------



## JPTK (21 Mars 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> L'impressionnant _churning strides_ de *thee, stranded horse*. Ou comment une voix simplement accompagnée de cithares peut faire voyager l'auditeur, à découvrir sur myspace




Très bon album en effet


----------



## CouleurSud (21 Mars 2008)

Celui qui, doté d'une âme optimiste, décide de parcourir le pays du rock français doit savoir qu'il n'y trouvera qu'une terre aride recouverte d'épaisses ténèbres. Mais si, s'armant de persévérance, il poursuit son chemin, alors s'offriront à lui des oasis lumineuses, telle celle de Roberto Piazza. Fondé en 1974, Little Bob Story accèdera à la reconnaissance au festival de Mont de Marsan en 1977. 
C'est du rock, simplement du rock. Petit par la taille, Roberto est de la race des grands seigneurs : Lee Brilleaux (Dr Feelgood) et Barrie Masters (Eddie & the Hot Rods)

Et comme j'entends monter la sourde rumeur des protestations, j'en cite préventivement d'autres (oasis) : Métal Urbain, les Dogs, Marquis de Sade, Guilty Razors, Marie et les Garçons, Gazoline


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2008)

yvos a dit:


> une petite galette et au lit!



le premier album: Neutral.
un SY minimaliste.


----------



## naas (21 Mars 2008)

wormeyes a dit:


> *Bauhaus.* Go Away White . _Mars 08_
> 
> 
> Daube. Dommage.



J'ai pris le temps d'écouter cet album, ce qui n'est pas chose facile, parce qu'il faut se débarrasser de ses a priori mais aussi de ses souvenirs liés aux écoutes des précédents albums voir se déconnecter des souvenirs personnels liés à la période.
En d'autre termes considérer cet album non pas comme l'album du bauhaus mais d'un autre bauhaus, écouter avec une oreille neuve.
Et bien je dois dire que cet album est bien plus que surprenant, d'abord parce qu'il est tout sauf ampoulé et ne se sert pas de l'aura bauhaus pour "faire" un album, cet album à un coté énergie qui s'il n'est pas aussi brut que les albums du début , n'en reste pas moins étonnant, il y à un coté punk brut de décoffrage agréable, comme tout album de bauhaus il est inégal.

Un album qui a besoin de votre effort pour se livrer, mirror remains !


----------



## Craquounette (21 Mars 2008)

Chargé dans l'IPod pour me donner du courage pour déblayer la neige...






[YOUTUBE]JFM7Ty1EEvs[/YOUTUBE]​
Il y a des valeurs sures, y a pas à dire  

Leur meilleur album pour moi


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2008)

naas a dit:


> J'ai pris le temps d'écouter cet album, ce qui n'est pas chose facile, parce qu'il faut se débarrasser de ses a priori mais aussi de ses souvenirs liés aux écoutes des précédents albums voir se déconnecter des souvenirs personnels liés à la période.
> En d'autre termes considérer cet album non pas comme l'album du bauhaus mais d'un autre bauhaus, écouter avec une oreille neuve.
> Et bien je dois dire que cet album est bien plus que surprenant, d'abord parce qu'il est tout sauf ampoulé et ne se sert pas de l'aura bauhaus pour "faire" un album, cet album à un coté énergie qui s'il n'est pas aussi brut que les albums du début , n'en reste pas moins étonnant, il y à un coté punk brut de décoffrage agréable, comme tout album de bauhaus il est inégal.
> 
> Un album qui a besoin de votre effort pour se livrer, mirror remains !




je préfère et de loin les premiers albums... 
après...    

mais pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas Bauhaus:
pour une approche gothic (before) et new wave (after) de Bauhaus  : 

Crackle (une compilation). 1998. 





"Double Dare"  4:53
"In the Flat Field"  5:02
"The Passion of Lovers"  3:53
"Bela Lugosis's Dead"  9:36
"Sanity Assassin"  4:11
"She's in  Parties"  3:56
"Silent Hedges"  3:11
"Hollow Hills"  4:48
"Mask"  4:37
"Kick in the Eyes "  3:37
"Ziggy Stardust"  3:14
"Dark Entries"  3:53
"Terror Couple Kill Colonel"  4:24
"Spirit (alternate version)"  3:46
"Burning from the Inside"  9:23
"Crowds"  3:14
je ne suis pas trop compile mais parfois l'exception confirme la règle.

* et*:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Puis ensuite si tu veux du truc un peu plus dur (et encore ça reste gentil, c'est que HIM ) :


 
:sleep: 

c'est que tu ne connais pas *Paintkiller*... 
du free jazz_hard core tendance grind...

   





Execution Ground






Guts of a Virgin







Buried Secret


----------



## l'écrieur (21 Mars 2008)

[youtube]mPDMLq4TtrI[/youtube]
[youtube]WrsEDT2myQk[/youtube]


----------



## alèm (22 Mars 2008)

Le grand Ellery, pas fait pour les oreilles fainéantes&#8230;


----------



## Dark-Tintin (22 Mars 2008)

*GROOOOWL !!!*

(pour les incultes, le growl est le chant qu'on entend dans les balades qui composent les genres comme le death, black, grind metal ou autre genre calme du genre )


*In Flames - Come Clarity* (Death Metal)
Le dernier In Flames (plus pour longtemps, un nouveau doit sortir bientôt), moins Death que les autres, plus Metalcore (en gros c'est moins du gros rasage-bourrinage et plus du rapide-bourrinage )







*Marduk - Panzer Division Marduk* (Black Metal)
AAAAARRRRGGHHH !!!
(ça suffit comme commentaire, c'est du truc bien bourrin, tout en étant énorme et jouissif :love






*Hate Eternal - King Of All Kings* (Death Metal)
Du bon brutal death, dans le genre des Behemoth, Cannibal Corpse &co, mais en p'tet un brin moins inspiré, mais ça bourrine, et ça le fait bien


----------



## jahrom (22 Mars 2008)

Gros coup de coeur pour la 5 - Gained The World (Feat. Manda)


----------



## samoussa (22 Mars 2008)

Le film est pas mal aussi


----------



## Pooley (23 Mars 2008)

Craquounette a dit:


> Chargé dans l'IPod pour me donner du courage pour déblayer la neige...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pas d'accord, je trouve que war, zooropa et achtung baby sont largement au dessus


----------



## Dark-Tintin (23 Mars 2008)

Rien de meilleur  


[YOUTUBE]wMD7Ezp3gWc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## tsss (23 Mars 2008)

Holé,
le nouveau des Raconteurs - Consolers Of The Lonely - arrive, it smells good 
Avec encore plus l'ombre des bandes blanches planant au dessus de ce joli opus.


----------



## KARL40 (24 Mars 2008)

Malgré le fait que Fedo et Jaipatoukompri ont déjà évoqué cet album, je vous invite également à jeter une oreille au dernier SILVER Mt ZION






Et puis dans un tout autre style, le dernier The KILLS :






On reste en terrain connu. On notera juste le plus grand emploi d'une rythmique synthétique à leur rock. Cela reste bon, nettement meilleur que leur précédent et décevant "No Wow".


Mais le SILVER MOUNT ZION reste quand même un achat prioritaire !:love:


----------



## alèm (24 Mars 2008)

ah ouais ? perso, je préfère No Wow&#8230; dont ils n'ont joué que deux morceaux la semaine dernière !


----------



## naas (24 Mars 2008)

A passé le test de la chair de poule haut la main.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uSZ4vGTZgls[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IqITyRdNTws[/YOUTUBE]

On me souffle dans l'oreillette que les albums de bauhaus et mum viennent de prendre leur retraite


----------



## naas (24 Mars 2008)

Mon post précedent est déjà dans google en deuxieme page de resultat sur google.fr 

avec portishead 3 comme recherche, benjamin respect 

Ah oui au fait ils tournent en boucle, album majeur de l'année.


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (25 Mars 2008)

Connaissez-vous the song : "Mac Arthur Park" ?
Connaisseurs des "Révoltés du Bounty","les Canons de Navarone" ou plus récemment "Gladiator" ou encore "Harry Potter"....
Savez - vous que l'un des plus grand nom des acteurs de ces films est l'illustre interprète de ce superbe morceau ? 
(Reprit plus tard par Donna Summer.......plus ou moins bien....)

De qui s'agit-il ? 

Bonne écoute....bonne nuit.. 

[YOUTUBE]o53oM6hCJSA&hl[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## boodou (26 Mars 2008)

La BO du film JUNO


----------



## richard-deux (27 Mars 2008)

boodou a dit:


> La BO du film JUNO



J'ignorais qu'il y avait un disque. :rateau: 
Le film est magnifique et il est vraie que la BO aussi.


----------



## teo (27 Mars 2008)

En attendant un DVD de leurs excellents récents concerts   (deux ou trois échos assez dithyrambiques ), je me replonge dans l'atmosphère de Seventeen Seconds des Cure. _Secrets_ passait en aléatoire et j'ai eu envie de re écouter l'ensemble.
1980, j'ai du mal à intégrer ce son dans cette période, j'ai découvert l'album bien plus tard, vers 1985. Ca ne sonne pas ce que j'imaginais de l'époque, pas vraiment punk, pas trop de synthés, on va dire new wave ? :rateau:  Pas franchement triste, ni froid, plutôt mélancolique. C'est cadré, ce n'est déjà plus trop brouillon, ni éclaté commes les deux premiers albums, on reconnait le son des Cure immédiatement, c'est très régulier, très minimaliste. Les pochettes colorées disparaissent et on a une pochette étrange, désaturée, floue, fantomatique, comme un petit matin dans le brouillard, entre chien et loup. _Three_ est un petit bijou anxyogène, _Forest_ reste un des meilleurs morceaux que le groupe ait jamais fait. Je m'arrête là, les 35 mn de l'album sont une perle, une perle encore assez irrégulière, mais elle pèse lourd en carat, déjà.



​
Deux versions, l'originale et la deluxe, avec des bonus, _Rarities 1979-1980_ que je ne connais pas.


----------



## l'écrieur (27 Mars 2008)

alèm a dit:


> ah ouais ? perso, je préfère No Wow dont ils n'ont joué que deux morceaux la semaine dernière !



De toutes façons, depuis que Jamie Hince couche avec Kate Moss, il est devenu super nul.
:rateau:


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Mars 2008)

teo a dit:


> En attendant un DVD de leurs excellents récents concerts   (deux ou trois échos assez dithyrambiques ), je me replonge dans l'atmosphère de Seventeen Seconds des Cure. _Secrets_ passait en aléatoire et j'ai eu envie de re écouter l'ensemble.
> 1980, j'ai du mal à intégrer ce son dans cette période, j'ai découvert l'album bien plus tard, vers 1985. Ca ne sonne pas ce que j'imaginais de l'époque, pas vraiment punk, pas trop de synthés, on va dire new wave ? :rateau:  Pas franchement triste, ni froid, plutôt mélancolique. C'est cadré, ce n'est déjà plus trop brouillon, ni éclaté commes les deux premiers albums, on reconnait le son des Cure immédiatement, c'est très régulier, très minimaliste. Les pochettes colorées disparaissent et on a une pochette étrange, désaturée, floue, fantomatique, comme un petit matin dans le brouillard, entre chien et loup. _Three_ est un petit bijou anxyogène, _Forest_ reste un des meilleurs morceaux que le groupe ait jamais fait. Je m'arrête là, les 35 mn de l'album sont une perle, une perle encore assez irrégulière, mais elle pèse lourd en carat, déjà.
> 
> 
> ...



Je finissais "Ultra" de Depeche Mode et du coup j'enchaine. Pas écouté cet album depuis 2004 selon mon iTunes...:mouais: 
Quel bonheur...


----------



## CouleurSud (27 Mars 2008)

teo a dit:


> En attendant un DVD de leurs excellents récents concerts   (deux ou trois échos assez dithyrambiques ), je me replonge dans l'atmosphère de Seventeen Seconds des Cure. _Secrets_ passait en aléatoire et j'ai eu envie de re écouter l'ensemble.
> 1980, j'ai du mal à intégrer ce son dans cette période, j'ai découvert l'album bien plus tard, vers 1985. Ca ne sonne pas ce que j'imaginais de l'époque, pas vraiment punk, pas trop de synthés, on va dire new wave ? :rateau:  Pas franchement triste, ni froid, plutôt mélancolique. C'est cadré, ce n'est déjà plus trop brouillon, ni éclaté commes les deux premiers albums, on reconnait le son des Cure immédiatement, c'est très régulier, très minimaliste. Les pochettes colorées disparaissent et on a une pochette étrange, désaturée, floue, fantomatique, comme un petit matin dans le brouillard, entre chien et loup. _Three_ est un petit bijou anxyogène, _Forest_ reste un des meilleurs morceaux que le groupe ait jamais fait. Je m'arrête là, les 35 mn de l'album sont une perle, une perle encore assez irrégulière, mais elle pèse lourd en carat, déjà.
> 
> 
> ...



Je les ai vu en 1980 à Lyon. J'ai été cloué par l'intensité qui se dégageait de leur musique sur scène. Un des meilleurs concerts que j'ai pu voir dans cette période. Et je les ai vraiment beaucoup écouté jusqu'à _Pornography_. Après, j'ai abandonné. Trop pop, trop sucré

Il y a quelques temps, j'ai réécouté ce disque. Et là, plus d'alchimie. Comme si ça avait pris un coup de vieux, comme si le temps lui avait enlevé toute l'énergie qu'il avait à l'époque. Une drôle d'impression 

Je n'ai pas cette impression d'érosion avec Joy division, Wire ou Monochrome Set


----------



## naas (27 Mars 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> ...Je n'ai pas cette impression d'érosion avec Joy division, Wire ou Monochrome Set


Franchement Joy ... ça me saoule un peu maintenant, je préfère un mum recommandé par jptk ou un portishead.


----------



## alèm (27 Mars 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> De toutes façons, depuis que Jamie Hince couche avec Kate Moss, il est devenu super nul.
> :rateau:



toi tu bandes sur Jamie ? ah moi plutôt à propos de VV surtout en concert


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Je les ai vu en 1980 à Lyon. J'ai été cloué par l'intensité qui se dégageait de leur musique sur scène. Un des meilleurs concerts que j'ai pu voir dans cette période. Et je les ai vraiment beaucoup écouté jusqu'à _Pornography_. Après, j'ai abandonné. Trop pop, trop sucré
> 
> Il y a quelques temps, j'ai réécouté ce disque. Et là, plus d'alchimie. Comme si ça avait pris un coup de vieux, comme si le temps lui avait enlevé toute l'énergie qu'il avait à l'époque. Une drôle d'impression
> 
> Je n'ai pas cette impression d'érosion avec Joy division, Wire ou Monochrome Set



*Wire*, surtout. _
154_ et _Chair Missing_...


----------



## Pooley (29 Mars 2008)

:love: :love: :love: 

ROCKSHOW!


----------



## Alex666 (29 Mars 2008)

après l'iguane, 

il fallait le Bowie... ziggy stardust pour le moment


----------



## Alex666 (29 Mars 2008)

Ben voila après un retour en force sur les 70' me voilà avec UFO

bon encore un morceaux et je change pour Ten Years After SSSH !



Arrrrfffff sont ou les vieux sont ou ?


----------



## alèm (29 Mars 2008)

DTC !    

sinon, j'écoute mon pote Fantazio&#8230; j'adooooooooooore&#8230;


----------



## Alex666 (30 Mars 2008)

alèm a dit:


> DTC !




mais nan c'est XTC  inculte va...


----------



## alèm (30 Mars 2008)

Alex666 a dit:


> mais nan c'est XTC  inculte va...



à mon avis, j'ai du entendre XTC avant toi sur la platine vinyl de mon frangin


----------



## Alex666 (30 Mars 2008)

alèm a dit:


> à mon avis, j'ai du entendre XTC avant toi sur la platine vinyl de mon frangin




tu pourrais être beau joueur vu comme je viens de te moucher 
héhéhé bon bonne nuit avec bob dylan que t'as sûrement du écouté avant moi vieux...


----------



## alèm (30 Mars 2008)

Alex666 a dit:


> tu pourrais être beau joueur vu comme je viens de te moucher
> héhéhé bon bonne nuit avec bob dylan que t'as sûrement du écouté avant moi vieux...



ah bah non, Bob dylan me fait chier et j'ai vraiment pas besoin de ça !


----------



## Alex666 (30 Mars 2008)

alèm a dit:


> ah bah non, Bob dylan me fait chier et j'ai vraiment pas besoin de ça !




 il faut que l'on en sorte (lol)


----------



## Dark-Tintin (30 Mars 2008)

[YOUTUBE]HJEySrDerj0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## teo (30 Mars 2008)

j'ai mis à jour en itunes+ quelques achats anciens sur le Store.

Au milieu, une perle: Labi Siffre et un des quelques best of du gaillard.

Une voix qui donne envie d'aimer et dire aux autres qu'on les aime, une voix pour descendre dans la rue et contester, réagir. Un bon son _soul_, des cuivres, des cordes... Plus de 35 ans qu'il chante et compose, un poète. Son blog est régulièrement mis à jour, toujours à l'écoute.
Avec les Chumbawamba et quelques autres, une voix à entendre, une voie à envisager. Engagement sans projecteurs, simplement.

[YOUTUBE]otuwNwsqHmQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## FANREM (31 Mars 2008)

R.E.M Accelerate






Presque 15 ans après Monster, R.E.M commercialisera le 31 mars son nouvel opus dans la droite lignée de celui ci, en volonté de rupture avec leur production précédente.
Si Monster auquel donc il ne manquera pas d&#8217;etre comparé était relativement inégal - le meilleur cotoyant des morceaux sans intéret - pour cet album, ils ont clairement appuyé sur l&#8217;accélérateur, et il n&#8217;y a absolument aucune mauvaise chanson sur ce nouvel opus. il est même tellement réussi que ne peux gager que tout le monde pourra y trouver une chanson dont le refrain ne manquera pas de lui tourner dans la tête.

Living Well Is The Best Revenge
Dès le début le ton est donné, Michael passe la surmultipliée, la guitare est omniprésente, et même si la voix de Michael est moins transparente - excès de cigarettes ou effet du vieillissement -, le débit des paroles ne laisse planer aucun doute. On est dans la droite lignée de Kenneth, saut que le groupe a encore monté la barre plus haut. Il ne fait absolument aucun doute que ce morceau fera l&#8217;ouverture de nombreux concerts de la tournée à venir.  La réapparition du soutien vocal apporté par Mike nous ramène des années en arrière, aux plus beaux temps du groupe, et le final OOOoooooohhhhhhhh est d&#8217;un classicisme inébranlable. Une perfection absolue. Big, big entame, on ne pouvait rêver mieux. A ecouter fort 

Man-Sized Wreath
La voix de Michael se détache parfaitement ici du mur sonore qui accompagne ce morceau du début à la fin. Un morceau assez classique et finalement très efficace. Même si la guitare mène toujours la danse, on entend parfaitement qu&#8217;elle est secondée par celle  de Scott. Des petites touches rajoutées ici et là scellent définitivement la tonalité de l&#8217;album dans une connotation rock, sans l&#8217;ombre d&#8217;un hésitation maintenant. Même s&#8217;il ne dure qu&#8217;à peine plus de 2&#8217;30, on a l&#8217;impression d&#8217;en avoir beaucoup plus.

Supernatural Superserious
Le morceau le plus contreversé pour moi, tellement il a évolué depuis les sessions de Dublin. Les tremolos dans la voix de Michael, la sobriété du morceaux d&#8217;origine ont laissé la place au final a un ensemble a peine plus long (environ 10 sec) - preuve s&#8217;il en était de la vitalité qui émane de tout cet album - malgré la présence d&#8217;un refrain qui me semblait le fait d&#8217;une concession commerciale. Mike donne toute la plénitude a son chant sur la dernière partie, et le final est très réussi. Finalement, je m&#8217;y habitue au fil des écoutes. Un très grand morceau quoi qu&#8217;il en soit, il faisait partie de mon Top 3 avant, et je n&#8217;ai pas changé d&#8217;avis. 

Hollow Man
Le début nous ramène quelques années en arrière tout en sensibilité, mais au bout de 30 secondes, on redécolle vite vers des sommets, le refrain a un coté lancinant indéniable, avec une très belle partition au piano, et le final prouve si on pouvait encore en douter que Bill Rieflin apporte beaucoup aux fondements musicaux du groupe.


Houston
Apparition des claviers que l&#8217;on imaginait pas présents sur cet album. La aussi  le refrain coule de source, et la voix de Michael semble s&#8217;effacer pour faire place a l&#8217;orgue qui déchire le morceau comme un éclair dans le relatif calme ambiant. Les accompagnement de mandoline qui soupoudrent le tout donnent une touche de subtilité, et le morceau est le plus court de l&#8217;album


Accelerate
Ici encore, on entre directement dans le vif du sujet, aucun Instrument ne se détache vraiment, et la cohésiion du groupe est parfaite. Mike semble demander a accélérer encore et toujours comme si l&#8217;ivresse était au bout de la route. Ca se termine par une note soutenue comme si le retour sur terre devait se faire en douceur.


Until The Day Is Done
La perle de cet album dont paradoxalement on se demande ce qu&#8217;il vient faire au milieu de ce mur de guitares. C&#8217;est un retour en arrière et nul doute que ce titre ne déparerait aucun des albums les plus réussis du groupe tels que Life&#8217;s ou Automatic. Tout l&#8217;accompagnement est d&#8217;une subtilité et d&#8217;une délicatesse incontestables, et R.E.M nous prouve ici que mêmes des musiciens aguerris comme ils le sont peuvent tutoyer des sommets d&#8217;émotion et de justesse. Il n&#8217;y a absolument rien à redire à ce morceau, c&#8217;est une perfection absolue. J&#8217;adore depuis le début sans aucun réserve

Mr. Richards
Elle est pour moi un ton lègèrement au-dessous dans cet album, elle n&#8217;a pas la perfection de Until the day, est nettement plus lente que tout ce qui a précédé, comme s&#8217;il fallait faire un pause pour éviter la surchauffe.


Sing For The Submarine
La nouveauté jamais entendue ou jouée, donc forcément une surprise. Elle semble appartenir à l&#8217;album précédent, comme si R.E.M ne voulait pas que la transition soit trop violente.  il s&#8217;agit de la plus longue chanson de l&#8217;album, et sa structure musicale est d&#8217;une complexité qui se manifeste au fil des écoutes par d&#8217;infinis détails. Un démarrage tout en progressivité avec l&#8217;apparition des instruments et des effets très progressifs. Un régal pour moi peut etre amplifié par l&#8217;attrait de la nouveauté. Très bonne surprise


Horse To Water
Retour à du lourd. Le débit de Michael est très proche de it&#8217;s the end, et ce morceau est un copier / coller de l&#8217;esprit qui a présidé à la première. Pour moi, elle ferait une excellent porte de sortie pour conclure un concert. Le final en dégradé est de toute beauté


I'm Gonna Dj
La plus connue de l&#8217;album parce que deja jouée en final de concert depuis longtemps, sans figurer sur aucun album. S&#8217;il y a une autre chanson qui a subi une transformation radicale, c&#8217;est bien celle-ci. Elle en sort ici magnifiée, presque méconnaissable, a tel point qu&#8217;on se demande pourquoi ils nous en jouaient une version aussi fade lors des sets live. La aussi, le débit est en tout point similaire à it&#8217;s the end, et les accompagnements supportent bien l&#8217;ensemble. Le final You cannot resist parachève le tout. Enorme


----------



## Alex666 (31 Mars 2008)

J'écoute RTL2 la, pas par choix, mais un collègue de bureau à des goûts de ... 

je vais couper son truc histoire de ne pas polluer mon petit Midnight Juggernauts "Dystopia"

vraiment pas mal du tout !


----------



## alèm (31 Mars 2008)

et si tu essayais de comprendre le sujet dans lequel tu écris ?

ça deviendrait êut-être intéressant, non ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (31 Mars 2008)

Acheté ça le week end dernier :






Le dernier Slayer, je savais même pas qu'il était sorti depuis si longtemps. 
Et comme je les ai tous, je vais pas faillir à la règle. 

Premières impressions : déroutant.
Dave Lombardo est revenu, et toute les évolutions accomplies depuis son départ ont été jetées aux oubliettes : on revient à un trash des débuts, très rapide, avec un son plus léger qui rappelle un peu  South of Heaven.
Perso j'aimais bien leur virage plus lent, plus glauque des 3 derniers albums, là je suis surpris.
Mais bon, comme d'hab avec Slayer, il faut quelques semaines pour digérer l'album et se faire une idée précise. 
En attendant, je sais quoi écouter en voiture pour les 2 prochaines semaines.


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2008)

FrenchCowbow
Musique sympa, tranquille pour bosser


----------



## alèm (31 Mars 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> FrenchCowbow
> Musique sympa, tranquille pour bosser



ah tiens, moi j'écoute ça pour boire avec federico parfois


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2008)

alèm a dit:


> ah tiens, moi j'écoute ça pour boire avec federico parfois



C'est vrai, ça marche aussi   
Sinon, je sais pas pourquoi, mais j'adore boire un coup avec du Bartok :rose:


----------



## alèm (31 Mars 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> C'est vrai, ça marche aussi
> Sinon, je sais pas pourquoi, mais j'adore boire un coup avec du Bartok :rose:



mouais, j'aurais du mal à boire un verre avec Bartok lui-même


----------



## KARL40 (1 Avril 2008)

MIKEY DREAD et son dub sur  "African Anthem" 






Tout le monde a entendu la fameuse interjection: Dread at the control ! 
Cette expression fut lancé par Mikey Dread comme cri de ralliement pour son émission de radio sur JBC (Jamaica Broadcasting Corporation) durant l'ère 76 / 79. "African Anthem" en est le reflet fidèle. Les morceaux sont précédés par des jingles et des bruitages. 
Mikey Dread mettra en pratique la devise punky reggae party en tournant avec les CLASH.


----------



## alèm (3 Avril 2008)

[dm]x4hedl[/dm]

pour Rezba, les autres sont là


----------



## stephane6646 (3 Avril 2008)

Je viens de me rendre compte que la chanson "Pomme C" de Calogero est une chanson pour macusers ... IL n'y a pas de touches avec une pomme sur les claviers PC...
Le mac c'est l'ordi de l'amour


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2008)

4 Rooms - Jacob Kirkegaard 

Field recordings enregistrés dans la zone d'aliénation de Tchernobyl en 2006 (20 ans après l'accident nucléaire)


----------



## naas (3 Avril 2008)

stephane6646 a dit:


> Je viens de me rendre compte que la chanson "Pomme C" de Calogero est une chanson pour macusers ... IL n'y a pas de touches avec une pomme sur les claviers PC...
> Le mac c'est l'ordi de l'amour



pourquoi parle t'il de telecharger ?...


----------



## stephane6646 (4 Avril 2008)

naas a dit:


> pourquoi parle t'il de telecharger ?...



Hum? bonne question... peut-être lui fallait-il une rime en "é" d'oû "télécharge-r" ... mais mon préféré c'est ce jeu de mots presque lacanien ou derridien: "ma déesse, elle" (ma adsl)... je suis sûr qu'ils doivent apprécier ...


----------



## stephane6646 (4 Avril 2008)

Zut j'ai oublié le clip.... Mater le clavier ... il aurait pu garder un imac...

[YOUTUBE]tmVvBTzkw7A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## stephane6646 (4 Avril 2008)

Au fond même le clip est très "mac": en intro, élargissement de fenêtres; la couleur dominante est le blanc; calogero pratique le glissé déposé , le multi-touch, la multiplication des fenêtres comme sous Léopard....
Bon, je reconnais que je n'ai pas trouvé la brune dans mon ibook... mais je ne désespère pas


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Avril 2008)

naas a dit:


> pourquoi parle t'il de telecharger ?...



Parce que tu ne vas quand même pas acheter un album de Calogero...


----------



## stephane6646 (4 Avril 2008)

Oh??? cruel va... Calo c'est un peu mon adolescence (cf sa période Charts ); il y a toujours des jolies filles dans ses clips: Mélanie Doutey dans l'ascenseur en apesanteur, je la cherche toujours


----------



## naas (4 Avril 2008)

Je sais pas vous mais cela pourrais aussi être un film de cul qu'il telecharge


----------



## naas (4 Avril 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Parce que tu ne vas quand même pas acheter un album de Calogero...


:bebe: en fait j'hesite entre portishead et calimero, pardon calogero, vous pouvez me conseiller


----------



## stephane6646 (4 Avril 2008)

naas a dit:


> Je sais pas vous mais cela pourrais aussi être un film de cul qu'il telecharge



Si si


----------



## naas (4 Avril 2008)

Je vais le dire a une copine cela va lui faire plaisir, elle qui croyais que c'etait une jolie chanson 
Bon je vais m'orienter vers portishead, merci de vos conseils  :rateau:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (4 Avril 2008)

alèm a dit:


> pour Rezba, les autres sont là




Mais qui est-ce donc?  


Période Cuir, sueur et bière. Rock'n roll quoi. 

Gossip, découvert en 2006, reviens en force dans mes écoutes. :love: 







Une voix d'enfer. Si vous ne connaissez pas encore, ruez vous dessus.


----------



## stephane6646 (4 Avril 2008)

Non, ne lui dis rien: c'est comme avec les contes de fées, juste une lecture au premier degré; un jour elle découvrira par elle-même les dessous cachés de la chanson  Le monde est bien trop cruel; gardons quelques illusions...


----------



## kone (4 Avril 2008)

Est-ce que maintenant que le clip de love shack ne passe plus jamais à la télé c'est ok de dire qu'on aime les B-52's ? Ou c'est trop tot encore?
Sinon, l'album de C-mon et kypsky est bien aussi.


----------



## yvos (4 Avril 2008)

petit album sympa et court qui donne la pêche


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Avril 2008)

kone a dit:


> Est-ce que maintenant que le clip de love shack ne passe plus jamais à la télé c'est ok de dire qu'on aime les B-52's ? Ou c'est trop tot encore?
> Sinon, l'album de C-mon et kypsky est bien aussi.


:mouais: 

Les B-52's c'est culte.


----------



## kone (4 Avril 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> :mouais:
> 
> Les B-52's c'est culte.



Ah bon? Faut dire que c'est dur de s'y retrouver: dans les années 80 c'était alternatif, dans les années 90 c'était mainstream (il fallait donc cacher son gout pour le groupe, et ses cd) et apparemment maintenant c'est culte.

Sinon, l'album des lifesavas (gutterfly) est bien aussi (surtout le morceau avec Fishbone ).


----------



## Pooley (4 Avril 2008)

Duran Duran, White Lines...

une perle aussi  

http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=VmIN9ulmy-E&feature=related

on continue? 

Kaiser chiefs, the Angry Mob (attention qualité de la vidéo minable)

http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=5agyod_K0OY


----------



## CouleurSud (4 Avril 2008)

kone a dit:


> Ah bon? Faut dire que c'est dur de s'y retrouver: dans les années 80 c'était alternatif, dans les années 90 c'était mainstream (il fallait donc cacher son gout pour le groupe, et ses cd) et apparemment maintenant c'est culte.



Alors, première chose, les B-52's sortent leur premier album en 1979

Le terme "alternatif" n'existait même pas à l'époque (heureusement)

Ils se sont imposés immédiatement comme un groupe majeur, de même que d'autres groupes américains un peu plus tôt (Talking Heads)

Donc, cacher son goût dans les années 90, alors que ce groupe fait partie de ce qui a fait du rock ce qu'il est aujourd'hui 

C'est un peu comme si je cachais mon "goût " pour les Animals ou les Seeds qui viennent des années 60

Ne cache plus rien

Ecoute





Fab'Fab a dit:


> :mouais:
> 
> Les B-52's c'est culte.



Mieux, si tu le permets

Il sont

(tout court) 

"Le jeune homme sourira sur la toile autant que celle-ci durera" (Deleuze)


----------



## WebOliver (4 Avril 2008)

Deuxième album de Grand Corps Malade, _Enfant de la ville_. Première écoute, et une nouvelle claque, tout comme avec le premier album, _Midi 20_. 




​
Dédicace à kissbizz. :love:

*L'appartement*
_Je voudrais vous parler d&#8217;un endroit remarquable, 
absolument épatant un lieu extraordinaire qui existe depuis longtemps 
On le trouve un peu partout mais il renferme bien des mystères 
Ce lieu mystique s&#8217;appelle l&#8217;appartement de célibataire 
Le célibataire mas culin,c&#8217;est quand même celui que je connais le mieux 
C&#8217;est un peu toujours le même, qu&#8217;il soit jeune ou qu&#8217;il soit vieux 
Je sais de quoi je parle, suivez-moi, 
vous êtes sous bonne escorte 
L&#8217;appartement est là, il suffit d&#8217;ouvrir la porte 
Ce qu&#8217;on remarque tout de suite, sans être un enquêteur 
C&#8217;est que le sol mériterait un bon coup d&#8217;aspirateur 
C&#8217;est pas vraiment que c&#8217;est sale mais faut avouer que sous nos pieds 
Quand on marche on a l&#8217;impression d&#8217;avancer sur du gravier 
Un autre truc flagrant, même si le mec habite là depuis deux ans 
C&#8217;est qu&#8217;on croit toujours qu&#8217;il vient de faire son déménagement 
Y&#8217;a pas de rideaux aux fenêtres et en gros la décoration 
Je crois qu&#8217;il bien, le lit est fait&#8230; non je déconne 
Par contre,si tu regardes en dessous, il se passe des trucs étonnants 
Y&#8217;a tout un écosystème qui est en plein développement 

Il peut se passer un moment grave, comme un tremblement de terre 
C&#8217;est quand une femme prend ses quartiers dans l&#8217;appartement de célibataire 
Elle opère de petits changements, délicatement, sans gros sabots 
Et y&#8217;a plein de produits de beauté qui poussent le long du lavabo 
C&#8217;est toujours ton petit chez toi mais y&#8217;a un nouveau parfum dans l&#8217;atmosphère 
Toi tu aimes cette invasion, tu observes, tu laisses faire 
Mais même si tu ranges pas plus et que tu laves pas souvent tes draps 

Elle changera pas tes habitudes, si elle t&#8217;aime elle comprendra._


----------



## kone (4 Avril 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Alors, première chose, les B-52's sortent leur premier album en 1979
> 
> Le terme "alternatif" n'existait même pas à l'époque (heureusement)
> 
> Ils se sont imposés immédiatement comme un groupe majeur, de même que d'autres groupes américains un peu plus tôt (Talking Heads)



En fait, c'était plus une blague: dans un magazine de gratte ricain (j'ai oublié le titre) que j'ai acheté en 95 (ou par la) il y avait une petite illustration (de bas de page, un peu comme les marges de fluide) avec : the 80's REM, B52's alternative et sur la page suivante the 90's REM, B52's mainstream).

Les B52's ne sont pas vraiment mes cd les plus honteux 

EDIT : d'ailleurs il faudrait peut être créer un fil "vos musique honteuse"  (Et j'en ai un paquet)

EDIT2: Sinon l'album de missill n'est pas mal non plus, celui d'Edit aussi.


----------



## mocmoc (4 Avril 2008)

LinKin Park  

Mais pas kyoto motel !! ca non !


----------



## teo (5 Avril 2008)

kone a dit:


> En fait, c'était plus une blague: dans un magazine de gratte ricain (j'ai oublié le titre) que j'ai acheté en 95 (ou par la) il y avait une petite illustration (de bas de page, un peu comme les marges de fluide) avec : the 80's REM, B52's alternative et sur la page suivante the 90's REM, B52's mainstream).
> 
> Les B52's ne sont pas vraiment mes cd les plus honteux
> 
> ...



Pas sûr que ce fil puisse vivre très longtemps  
Si tu continues à les écouter, tu peux en parler ici, tant que tu expliques un peu pourquoi de façon agréable et motivée, comme pour les autres  Ca enlève la honte et c'est pas plus mal


----------



## naas (5 Avril 2008)

dans la famille "mon CD le plus honteux" je voudrais:
un simili cure: the essence
un simili som: mission
un simili DM: camouflage

je suis sûr qe j'en ai encore plein
ah oui anne clark, un morceau valable sur un album !


----------



## mocmoc (5 Avril 2008)

dans la famille "mon CD le plus honteux" je voudrais:

tokio hotel


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Avril 2008)

WebOliver a dit:


> Deuxième album de Grand Corps Malade, _Enfant de la ville_. Première écoute, et une nouvelle claque, tout comme avec le premier album, _Midi 20_.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Je connais pas encore ce nouvel album mais le premier était formidable.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (6 Avril 2008)

Toute mon enfance (depuis qu'j'ai 1 an ) :


----------



## gKatarn (6 Avril 2008)

Oué, on t'a donné des bonnes bases


----------



## Pierrou (6 Avril 2008)

Moi, ces temps-ci, je fais dans la finesse, le distingué, le chatoyant...

*"Objectif: Thunes" by Ultra Vomit *






Après un premier album "Mr Patate" alliant la douce mélodie du grindcore a des textes engagés ( Une Souris Verte, Captain Igloo par exemple ), il m'avait amusé, sans me transcender cependant... trop brute, peut être... Durée de vie trop courte.

Mais ce "nouvel opus"  ( comme ils le disent ), quelle claque !  

Le ton reste parodique et délirant, mais en portant le tout dans une nouvelle dimension. Fini le grind aux textes enfantins. Cette fois, c'est tout le spectre du métal qui y passe: de Motörhead à Immortal, en passant par l'inévitable Gronibar, les 24 titres de ce petit bijou rendent un vibrant hommage au rock en général. 

On notera des instants de bravoure, tels ce "Quand j'étais petit", formidable parodie hommage à  Motörhead, ou ce "Mountains of Math" qui, sur une musique qui semble tirée du meilleur du black métal, nous replonge en cours de maths dans nos années lycées. Que dire également de cette parodie de Kyo aux accents nécrophiles ?  :love:

Mais ce qui m'a le plus tué, c'est la qualité musicale de l'ensemble. Techniquement, c'est vif, inspiré, parfaitement en place, avec une production d'enfer... 

Bref, à conseiller à tous les amateurs de Rock et de métal qui veulent s'en payer une tranche entre amis ( ou même tout seul... car moi, même seul, je m'en lasse pas  

Pour écouter des bouts: http://myspace.com/ultravomit

( et bientôt une chronique complète et détaillée sur le lien dans ma signature  )


----------



## Alex666 (7 Avril 2008)

Pierrou a dit:


> *"Objectif: Thunes" by Ultra Vomit *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Enorme ce groupe, ça joue c'est frais ça tourne,

"Quand j'etait petit je n'était qu'un chiard, je faisais chier le monde avec ma guitare, ma mère me disait d"aller à l'ecole, je lui répondait: Ta gueule j'fais du rock n roll !!"


*repris de leur myspace:*
La bio version non-censurée: la vérité éclate enfin!                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                         

 Bonsoir. 
 A ce qu'il paraît, ici on parlerait rock. Ne me faites pas rire. Parler de rock alors que je n'ai pas encore vu une seule ligne sur le groupe par qui tout commença. J'ai nommé Ultra Vomit. 
 J'ai décidé, car la bonté m'imprègne, d'empêcher ce site de sombrer dans le ridicule, et de vous parler de ce groupe légendaire qui inspira Elvis Presley tout au long de sa carrière. 
Je voudrais d'abord clarifier un certain état de fait: le fait que j'ai l'honneur de jouer dans ce monstre sacré du rock n'influence en aucun cas le jugement que je pourrais faire ici. L'objectivité est de mise quand on parle des plus grands. 
 Ceci dit, commençons: 
 Ultra Vomit est né il y a bien longtemps, dans un temps où l'homme était encore en train de se demander comment enlever la peau des bananes et comment faire pour ne pas avoir le doigt qui pue quand on se gratte le cul (une réponse sera apportée à l'une de ces questions grâce à l'évolution de l'espèce). Un temps donc où l'espèce dominante était les dinosaures. On a longtemps débattu sur la cause de leur disparition, il se trouve qu'en fait, ce fut pendant la première répète du groupe, alors que Fetus (guitare/chant/imitations/leader) accordait sa corde de mi. 
 Les membres, parlons-en. Certains disent que ce sont des anges, d'autres des dieux. La vérité est que nous sommes les deux. Anges pour la beauté, dieux car il faut bien un sexe pour satisfaire un monde entier de groupies en furie. 
Le créateur d'Ultra Vomit se nomme Fetus, on dit qu'il fut pressenti pour la création du monde, mais il la joua snob et décida plutôt de créer quelque-chose d'utile. Il laissa le menu frottin à Dieu. 
Fetus se rendit compte que devant l'étendu de la tâche, il devait trouver un être non-moins magnifique pour le seconder. Ce fut Stickskiller, un être normalement chargé de créer les étoiles. Comme il aimait bien taper, il se mit à la batterie naturellement et enchante aussi parfois la musique de son timbre de voix crystallin. 
Enfin il fut conclu que le rôle ingrat du bassiste échouerait à un être prometteur nommé Chris. 
 Ensemble, ils créèrent. Frénésie d'inspiration, talent incroyable, toujours est-il que très vite, le premier commandement fut ecrit: Kebabized At Birth. On raconte que l'écoute de ce premier enfant a provoqué la création de volcans encore en activité de nos jours. 
Mais les dieux sont exigeants et comme Dieu lui-même le fit plus tard, nos 3 vedettes trouvèrent des défauts à leur première oeuvre au point de l'affubler du nom de démo. 
 Une démo, ça n'est pas digne d'êtres supérieurs. Ainsi malgré le risque de tuer beaucoup de fans déjà aveuglés par la suprême qualité de la démo, Ultra Vomit décida de faire un album. 
 Celui-ci fut enregistré en 15 jours, car un album de cette qualité ne saurait être fini en 7 jours, comme l'oeuvre de Dieu. 
 La sortie de ce brulôt nommé M. Patate provoqua,lui, la séparation de l'Afrique et de l'Amérique. Nous nous en excusons d'ailleurs, c'est dur de prévoir les conséquences de son talent. 
Cet évangile du metal moderne accèda directement au status culte dans toute la galaxie. Le support CD fut créé exclusivement pour ne pas brimer un son si énorme. 
Le groupe décida de prendre forme humaine pour se laisser adorer par ses pairs (à défaut d'être adoré par ses mères, qui ne captent que dalle à cette musique de fous). Les concerts s'enchaînèrent à un rythme démoniaque, laissant dans leur sillage des cadavres de fans ayant décidé de mourir après avoir vu une manifestation si concentrée de divin. 
Il est à noter que l'apothéose de cette période fut le Fury Fest 2005, lequel put se monter uniquement grâce à la présence d'U.V. sur l'affiche. 

Mais. 
Il est normal d'être mis à l'épreuve. Une force sacrée et ancienne décida de tester le groupe. ainsi, comme Dieu en fit lui aussi la douloureuse expérience, un membre d'Ultra Vomit sombra. Tel Lucifer, l'ange le plus prometteur, Chris tomba dans les tréfonds de l'enfer. Il fut banni à jamais d'Ultra Vomit et de toute autre forme de bonheur. La raison? Le destin. La fatalité. Ou peut-être une bonne crise de rire à la clef. Mais le mystère est toujours plus intriguant qu'une vérité fade. 
 Ainsi la traversé du désert commença pour le groupe. Elle dura 10 000 ans. 100 siècles pour trouver un homme assez talentueux pour remplacer un dieu. 
Flockard. Tel un Hercule du rock, il parvint au bout de ses 12 travaux. et Ultra Vomit de renaître, stronger, louder, better, funnier than ever (en gros mieux pour ceux qui comprennent pas l'anglais). 
L'an 2006. Dans l'ombre, dans l'attente, Ultra Vomit travaille. Ils préparent le successeur de l'insuccédable M. Patate. Ils donnent forme à l'impensable. Un deuxième album. Qui sera meilleur que le premier. Espérons que d'ici là, l'espèce humaine aura évolué car pour le moment, aucune paire d'oreilles ne pourra supporter un tel choc. 

Aux dernières nouvelles, et à la demande expresse d'Alexandre Dumas dans son testament, Ultra Vomit a décidé de passer à 4. Eh oui, car tel était le souhait du créateur des 3 mousquetaires: "Ma dernière volonté sera que bien longtemps après ma mort emergera un groupe de jeunes dieux qui révolutionnera toute la musique. Ce groupe restera longtemps composé de 3 membres. Je veux qu'en hommage à mon oeuvre il recrute un 4ème membre, tel le D'Artagnan du rock, et qu'ensemble ils poussent encore plus loin le paroxysme de la beauté sonore ainsi que la simple notion de talent. Amen."
 Comment refuser une faveur à un bon pote à nous? Sacré Dudu comme on l'appelait, tu briseras les burnes même des siècles après ta mort tiens! Soit! Ce 4ème membre sera Grus, mi-homme mi-hobbit, mais complètement bassiste, eh oui, car Flockos dans son extrême talent aura préféré prendre la guitare afin de laisser l'humiliante basse au nouveau venu, tel un bizutage qui sera malheureusement perpétuel pour notre ami. Cela dit, combien aurait tué père et mère pour tenir entre ses doigts le médiator qui jouera UNE note d'Ultra Vomit?

Voilà, merci de votre attention, j'aurais pû bien sûr m'étendre et tomber dans l'autosatisfaction, mais j'ai préféré m'arrêter là où les livres d'histoire s'arrêteront. 
 Pour les nouveaux-nés depuis quelques secondes qui ne connaissent pas encore Ultra Vomit, voici des adresses où ils pourront apprendre la vie.

http://ultra.vomit.free.fr 
http://www.myspace.com/ultravomit


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2008)

Les "controversés" Death In June






en *téléchargement libre sur leur site*


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Avril 2008)

Petite plongée en 1979 et pourtant, le son est résolument actuel.


----------



## PtitePomme07 (7 Avril 2008)

J'ai découvert Shawn mullins moi.

Et c'est plutot pas mal.


----------



## tsss (7 Avril 2008)

Hello, un peu de pop venue de l'espace, un zeste electro, un chouilla de psycké, ça donne ça :








et certains morceaux sont très chouettes.
ne me demander pas pourquoi mais j'y retrouve au loin un son bowi"en" des débuts
Quoiqu'il en soit on ne pourra leurs enlever leur pur style vestimentaire


----------



## Alex666 (7 Avril 2008)

ouè j'attend d'écouter l'Album en entier

c'est très perché psyché 60-70 marrant mais pas très nouveaux


----------



## Pooley (8 Avril 2008)

retour à gotan project, la revancha del tango (2001)... pas de morceau sous la main, je reviendrai


----------



## Melounette (8 Avril 2008)

Hello, je reviens courageusement proposer mes musiques que tout le monde rigole, mais bon, même pas peur.
Alors, soufflé par un homme qu'il soit béni, je m'écoute en boucle le dernier album de Daniel Darc "Amours suprêmes" :




Ce type me touche énormément. Donc évidemment, vous penserez immédiatement à Taxi Girl et chantonnerez "Cherchez le garçon". Mais bon a changé de siècle. Alors on va sauter sur "J'irai au paradis" qu'on entend déjà beaucoup et surtout LUV en duo avec Bashung.:love: Et puis bon, il s'est pas trahi au niveau son.C'est défini comme pop/rock, moi je dirais plutôt désespéré à souhait comme on l'aime.
Son myspace
Ca m'emmerde un peu d'ailleurs qu'il ait un myspace, mais bon à mon avis, il a pas choisi, commerce oblige. Il est p'têt même pas au courant uh uh uh

Et puis bon, forcément, j'alterne avec un voisin, Jacno, qui est toujours aussi craquant et que je suis toujours amoureuse.:roseOuais Jacno les stinky toys que je dois être la dernière à les écouter mais j'ai pas honte )(Ouais Ouais, le pote à Groquick, allez faites les malins tiens). Et là, suite à la célèbre bannière qui a révélé la taille du cerveau d'un supporter du PSG, je retrouve ça :
Le sport c'est de la merde

Et je me dis que bon, ça va bien clôturer mon post annuel dans ce fil. Comment coller à l'actualité tout en musique, c'est bôôôôô.​


----------



## Dark-Tintin (8 Avril 2008)

Pierrou a dit:


> Moi, ces temps-ci, je fais dans la finesse, le distingué, le chatoyant...
> 
> *"Objectif: Thunes" by Ultra Vomit *
> 
> ...





Putain, ce truc est énorme ! 

Quand j'ai écouté Mountains of Maths avec un pote cet aprem (avec le blocus du lycée pas cours ), on était plié, mais à mort quoi 

Le reste de l'album est aussi énorme  (j'découvre la reprise de "Au clair de la lune" :love

Enfait, ça m'fait penser à gronibard sur certains points, en mieux, autant musicalement que textuellement (d'un côté pour comprendre les paroles de gronibard...) 
C'est fendar ce truc


----------



## teo (8 Avril 2008)

tsss a dit:


> Hello, un peu de pop venue de l'espace, un zeste electro, un chouilla de psycké, ça donne ça :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Moi je leur enlèverai bien leur style vestimentaire pour voir ce qu'il y a en dessous, ça a l'air charmant 

Blague à part, ça donne envie... d'écouter, évidemment, n'interprétez pas tout 


Sinon, là, des séries friskypodcast de ces 3 dernières années, paske c'est nickel pour les nuits blanches et que c'est là l'occasion de les re écouter...
D'ailleurs c'est Kevin Shiu qui est le dernier DJ avant le prochain et premier friskyPodcast à 3 chiffres. Eh oui, déjà 100 !!!  
Merci Jahrom et Malow, encore et encore  

*friskyPodcast 045 :: Kevin Shiu

friskyPodcast 040 :: Facundo Mohrr

friskyPodcast 044 :: Desyn Masiello - Focus on friskyRadio (April 2006)

friskyPodcast 043 :: El Reyalto - Tech Coast Tribal (March 17 2006)

friskyPodcast 042 :: Facundo Mohrr vs. Nicholas Van Orton
*
entrelardés de _Closer To Me Feat JD Davis (Satoshi Tomie Rmx)_ et autre remixes du même morceau, par Chab :love:


----------



## aCLR (9 Avril 2008)

J'écoute wax tailor en boucle
[YOUTUBE]7zKnZapEuqY[/YOUTUBE]
et mate la vidéo de raeps


----------



## tsss (9 Avril 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> J'écoute wax tailor en boucle
> ......



génial, vu en concert dans une petite salle de bourgoin .... le mec est simple et sympa, accompagné de 3 nenettes, une à la flûte traversière, une au violoncelle et une qui chante : INOUBLIABLE & EPOUSTOUFLANT (de générosité - entre autre-)!
tiens aprés un wax tailor, j'enchaîne volontiers sur un RJD2 ou un Herbaliser ....


----------



## jahrom (10 Avril 2008)

teo a dit:


> Moi je leur enlèverai bien leur style vestimentaire pour voir ce qu'il y a en dessous, ça a l'air charmant
> 
> Blague à part, ça donne envie... d'écouter, évidemment, n'interprétez pas tout
> 
> ...




Tu aurais pu ajouter le 56 Gerardo Boscarino qui est une tuerie !!
Et le holosound ça va sans dire (46)....


----------



## teo (10 Avril 2008)

C'était justement des podcasts _antérieurs_ à cette soirée mémorable, où vous nous avez, Mado et moi, introduits aux plaisirs divers et variés de la friskytouch  ça fait deux ans bientôt, non ? 

Pour changer, l'inoxydable dafresh qui pond ses podcasts avec la régularité d'une horloge atomique 
Il sera le 23 avril au Redlight, pour ceux qui n'ont pas peur du gel ridicule dans les cheveux et que la vue des pantalons taille extrabasse ne dérange pas (© CK ?)


----------



## alèm (10 Avril 2008)

sinon, moi perso, j'aime bien le 5ème Brandebourgeois, ya Reinhardt Goebel et Andreas Staïer qui en ont fait un superbe remix chez Archiv&#8230;


----------



## jahrom (10 Avril 2008)

teo a dit:


> C'était justement des podcasts _antérieurs_ à cette soirée mémorable, où vous nous avez, Mado et moi, introduits aux plaisirs divers et variés de la friskytouch  ça fait deux ans bientôt, non ?



P'tain 2 ans !  
T'as raison je suis en train d'écouter le dernier de Kevin Shiu (99) et le premier morceau déchire !!! ça me rappelle la bande son de risky business (j'adooore ce film qui m'a hanté toute mon adolescence...:love: )


----------



## Dark-Tintin (10 Avril 2008)

*Immortal - At The Heart Of The Winter*

Du grand  ! Surtout la chanson du même nom que l'album, énorme :love:


----------



## naas (10 Avril 2008)

Portishead perform tracks from 'Third'
Portishead in Portishead airs exclusively on www.portishead.co.uk on 11th April at 11pm (GMT) - the band will be performing 7 tracks from the new album 'Third'. To view this you will have to sign up. Your information will be kept by Portishead and not passed on to a 3rd party so we advise signing up early if you haven't already done so to avoid frustration at 10.55pm.

After the 40 minute programme airs on the bands site it will be broadcast on Current TV.


----------



## alèm (10 Avril 2008)

naas a dit:


> Portishead perform tracks from 'Third'
> Portishead in Portishead airs exclusively on www.portishead.co.uk on 11th April at 11pm (GMT) - the band will be performing 7 tracks from the new album 'Third'. To view this you will have to sign up. Your information will be kept by Portishead and not passed on to a 3rd party so we advise signing up early if you haven't already done so to avoid frustration at 10.55pm.
> 
> After the 40 minute programme airs on the bands site it will be broadcast on Current TV.





> macgeneration
> L'essentiel du mac en français


----------



## naas (10 Avril 2008)

dam'd
bon alors les misfits a vigo le 24, c'est bon  ?


----------



## Alex666 (10 Avril 2008)

Incroyable tout bonnement incroyable !


Catch my fall Billy Idol, Album Rebel Yell trop fort cette album


je ne pensais pas pouvoir écouter cela ce soir


----------



## KARL40 (11 Avril 2008)

Une petit merveille parfaite pour ces soirées de spleen ...
Le premier (et meilleur) album des TINDERSTICKS (1993).
Une pop avec des mélodies sombres et lancinantes. Le tout porté par une voix chaude et marmonnée ...


----------



## aCLR (11 Avril 2008)

tsss a dit:


> génial, vu en concert dans une petite salle de bourgoin .... le mec est simple et sympa, accompagné de 3 nenettes, une à la flûte traversière, une au violoncelle et une qui chante : INOUBLIABLE & EPOUSTOUFLANT (de générosité - entre autre-)!
> tiens aprés un wax tailor, j'enchaîne volontiers sur un RJD2 ou un Herbaliser ....



 Plus que 7 jours avant de le voir en concert et ton commentaire en dit long sur le _pied que je vais prendre !_


----------



## fedo (11 Avril 2008)

En ce moment je suis très _Brian Jonestown Massacre, _groupe rock psyché de San Franscisco. Néanmoins pas grand chose à voir musicalement avec un _American Music Club_, plutôt _Black Rebel Motorcycle Club_. Mais la filiation s'opère dans l'autre sens puisque le leader de Brian Jonestown Massacre, _Anton Newcombe_, a épuisé tant de musiciens au fil des ans qu'un des ces anciens musiciens appartient aujourd'hui à _B.R.M.C_.


----------



## teo (11 Avril 2008)

*Kiki & Herb*, _Will Die For You (At Carnegie Hall) - Part 1_, 

En attendant l'arrivée de ma commande de leur nouveau DVD, Live at the Knitting Factory
Un mélange café théâtre, offoffbroadway, au public hystérique, chant et piano, Kiki est une grande dame, Herb est au piano. Kiki / Justin Bond joue son propre rôle dans *Shortbus*, pour ceux qui l'ont vu. C'est lui qui chante le final. Si vous avez aussi aimé *Torch Song Trilogy*, vous ne serez pas dépaysé, c'est ce genre, le _Torch Song_... les chansons d'amours malheureuses ou heureuses, qui permettent de boire, rire, pleurer entre amis et inconnus. Et aussi tout les ragots qu'on peut raconter sur ceux et celles qui ne sont pas là. Ca fait du bien :love:

Si vous parlez anglais, si vous aimez boire, si le politiquement correct vous e******, si vous avez quelques références en _Rainbow Connection_ (_Hey Dorothy Youre Not in Kansas Anymore_ ), il n'y a pas de raisons que vous n'adoriez pas  Question de genre 




Et ensuite, *Brian Eno & David Byrne*, _My Life In The Bush Of Ghosts_
Pour moi, sans doute la référence, avant tout les autres. Une bande-son d'humanité et d'Humanité. Samples, ambiance, voix, percussions, guitares, basses Cet album n'a pas pris une ride: il s'améliore avec l'âge, au contact de ce qui se fait depuis: sa qualité n'est pas pris en défaut une seconde, il en remontre à tant d'autres.
Depuis 1981.


----------



## alèm (11 Avril 2008)

voilà, le mot est lâché&#8230; fallait pas dire Knitting, je vais devoir me retaper tous mes disques de chez Tzadik&#8230; allez on commence doucement avec Ribot et ses Rootless Cosmopolitans ! :love:


----------



## teo (11 Avril 2008)

Edit: le CD 2 du Live au Carnegie Hall est très cool aussi, avec des reprises étonnantes comme _Dominique_ (si si si !!! celle-là même&#8230, _Love Will Tear Us Apart_, _Total Eclipse Of The Heart_, _Running Up That Hill_


----------



## macdani (11 Avril 2008)

tsss a dit:


> Hello, un peu de pop venue de l'espace, un zeste electro, un chouilla de psycké, ça donne ça :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ca à l'air pas mas ! Je ne connaissais pas,j'aime beaucoup la pochette et sur le site Amazon on peut visionner le clip qui est super !!!:love: 
Merci pour toute ces découvertes....


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Avril 2008)

tsss a dit:


> Hello, un peu de pop venue de l'espace, un zeste electro, un chouilla de psycké, ça donne ça :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah bon, ça ressemble à ça?

[YOUTUBE]ZK0Lw1DoTQ8&hl[/YOUTUBE]

ou à ça?

[YOUTUBE]dRI_xpdTqvg&hl[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2008)

*Schlingen-Blängen - Charlemagne Palestine
*

70 minutes en compagnie de l'orgue de Charlemagne Palestine, du côté des drones, des minimalistes et autres répétitifs


----------



## macdani (11 Avril 2008)

fig. 5 a dit:


> *Schlingen-Blängen - Charlemagne Palestine
> *
> 
> 70 minutes en compagnie de l'orgue de Charlemagne Palestine, du côté des drones, des minimalistes et autres répétitifs



J'ai connu ce mec il 'y quelques années lors d'une conférence qu'il était venu donné à l'époque où j'était étudiant à Bruxelles.
Ben un mec bizarre quoi, qui nous expliquait que ça lui arrivait de composer pendant qu'il était en train de baiser sa compagne de l'époque en haut du clocher de la place.... 
Et il simulait ça devant un auditoire....:rose: :mouais:


----------



## Berthold (11 Avril 2008)

*Goldfrapp* ne fait pas partie de mes affinités musicales, pourtant j'ai été captivé par leur dernier album, *Seventh tree*






:love:  

* Du coup il passe (presque) en boucle&#8230;*


----------



## naas (11 Avril 2008)

Tiens c'est marrant, j'ai essayé de l'aimer cet album au nom du courage de leurs auteurs, mais je n'ai pas pu, effacé, ouste.


----------



## Berthold (11 Avril 2008)

Maaaaah si, y'a un fond, ils savent rendre une ambiance. Je dis pas que je l'emporterai sur l'île déserte, mais il est plutôt dans le haut&#8230; enfin pour moi.

* Du coup j'ai essayé de prêter l'oreille à des morceaux plus anciens, mais &#8230; beurk&#8230; inécoutables. Bon, suivant.


----------



## tsss (11 Avril 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Ah bon, ça ressemble à ça?
> 
> ....
> 
> ...



non

non

(la musique c'est comme les couleurs, les goûts, chacun y retrouve ce qu'il veut bien  )

(d'ailleurs je m'auto-cite "*ne me demander pas pourquoi* mais j'y retrouve au loin ....")


----------



## Alex666 (12 Avril 2008)

You shook me all night long.... AC/DC live

ça reste vraiment bien, en fait je crois que j'adore


----------



## Alex666 (13 Avril 2008)

*Black Mountain*

c'est marrant encore un groupe Deep-Purple, Black sabbath, LedZep ... tu mélange le tout et puis voila!

bah c'est pas trop mal qd même


----------



## naas (13 Avril 2008)

Alex666 a dit:


> *Black Mountain*
> c'est marrant encore un groupe Deep-Purple, Black sabbath, LedZep ... tu mélange le tout et puis voila!
> bah c'est pas trop mal qd même


Tu m'as l'air très motivé par ce groupe


----------



## Alex666 (13 Avril 2008)

naas a dit:


> Tu m'as l'air très motivé par ce groupe



j'écoute plein de trucs alors forcement ça me fait penser à d'autres

Black mountain c'est pas trop mal, à découvrir, mais comme plein de truc d'aujourd'hui et d'hier parfois je reste sur ma faim


----------



## gKatarn (13 Avril 2008)

Alex666 a dit:


> You shook me all night long.... AC/DC live
> 
> ça reste vraiment bien, en fait je crois que j'adore



Back to basics


----------



## Ed_the_Head (13 Avril 2008)

gKatarn a dit:


> Back to basics


De Christina Aguilera? 

Tu m'étonnes&#8230; 
C'est ton fils qui doit te chambrer.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (14 Avril 2008)

[YOUTUBE]9bBkEQYdMM8[/YOUTUBE]



A la cool   :love:


----------



## tsss (16 Avril 2008)

je reviens sur les p'tits gars de Cold War Kids, de la pop agitée loin du buzz des killers ou encore des Monkeys du pôle nord; premier album, méchamment bien produit, Robbers & Cowards est une pure réussite à (ré)écouter d'urgence !
à noter que ces p'tits gars là, ne se contentent pas de faire des ep avec les titres de l'albums et c'est fort agréable 






vivement le prochain.


----------



## benmoss (17 Avril 2008)

je viens d'apprendre qu'ils viendraient aux Ardentes...j'en pleure déjà:love:





et je demande déjà comment je vais bien faire pour prendre mes croissants et que la sécu laisse passer...
je vois déjà d'ici les flics ne sachant pas quoi faire
sinon je les adore...un des seuls groupe de rap dans ma bibliothèque musicale d'ailleurs, un des seuls a utiliser de vrai instruments aussi...


----------



## teo (17 Avril 2008)

Une liste intelligente _Prince-Massive Attack-Depeche Mode_ toute la matinée en aléatoire. Quand on ne sait plus quoi écouter, on reprend les classiques. Je sature un peu, je sais plus quoi choisir.

Puis là, Friskyradio en live, Friskyradio Loves Cyprus, tranquille pour le taf du moment, bondissant en diable.



_A dinde homme onde saïde:
Je conseille FStream pour écouter vos streams, moins lourd qu'iTunes et permet d'écouter toutes sortes de formats en stream (dont le aac+), est compatible avec la télécommande Apple et permet d'enregistrer en divers formats (éviter l'aac, celui-ci n'est pas directement compatible avec iTunes). Le Top du soft._

Et pour ceux qui ont des vacances en mai, le programme des 20 ans du Rex Club est plus qu'alléchant...
Agoria et Modeselector pour mon annif


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2008)

Gregor Samsa - 55:12






La sur se mit à jouer ; le père et la mère suivaient attentivement, chacun de son côté, les mouvements de ses mains. Gregor, attiré par le violon, sétait risqué un peu plus loin en avant, et avait déjà la tête dans la salle. Il était à peine étonné de constater que depuis quelque temps il avait très peu dégards pour les autres ; avant, il mettait son point dhonneur à être attentionné. Or cest bien maintenant quil aurait vraiment eu des raisons de ne pas se montrer, car avec la poussière qui régnait dans sa chambre et qui volait au moindre mouvement, il était, lui aussi, couvert de saletés ; il entraînait avec lui des bouts de fil, des cheveux, des restes de nourriture, accrochés sur son dos et sur ses flancs ; et son indifférence à tout était par trop grande pour quil se mît sur le dos, comme il le faisait avant, plusieurs fois par jour, afin de se nettoyer contre le tapis. Or malgré létat où il se trouvait, il neut pas scrupule à savancer quelque peu sur le plancher impeccable de la salle.


----------



## macarel (18 Avril 2008)

Et pour ceux qui ont des vacances en mai, le programme des 20 ans du Rex Club est plus qu'alléchant...
Agoria et Modeselector pour mon annif [/QUOTE]

C'est marant, je connais qu'un nom sur cette liste , "Dave Clark", et je ne suis pas sûr que c'est le même  
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Dave_Clark_Five


----------



## naas (18 Avril 2008)

Qui veux un zune, pas cher le zune, qui veu un zune ?!

Pas cool tout de même.


----------



## teo (19 Avril 2008)

macarel a dit:


> C'est marant, je connais qu'un nom sur cette liste , "Dave Clark", et je ne suis pas sûr que c'est le même
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Dave_Clark_Five



Je les connais pas tous très bien moi non plus, rezba sans doute, surement plus... et les dj ne sortent pas non plus forcément de morceaux, ils mixent juste pour certains.
J'aimerai y aller, mais j'ai un peu peur du blindage intégral côté monde, c'est déjà pour ça que je ne vais que rarement dans ce très cool endroit. Quelques soirées gachées par trop de monde les soirs de grosses pointures: impossible de danser car ambiance très dernier samedi avant Noël dans les grands magasins  Parfois, je me dis que comme le Paleo de Nyon, les entrées devraient être limitées en nombre. Je prendrais la carte immédiatement...

Miss Kittin & The Hacker / Robert Owens / Rythm & Sound / Jeff Mills / Laurent Garnier pour les Top 5
S'il fallait une seule, j'hésiterai entre Garnier et Robert Owens
Mais Rythm & Sound, ça y'aura peut-être moins de monde et c'est peut-être là où j'irai.


----------



## bompi (19 Avril 2008)

Cela fait une paye que je n'étais venu par ici.
Juste pour dire que, probablement passé inaperçu, le dernier album de *The Black Dog* , intitulé Radio Scarecrow, est une pure merveille, d'une mélancolie assez tranquille et beaucoup plus doux que leurs anciens albums. Comme toujours, les gars sont inventifs sans esbroufe et c'est tant stimulant que reposant.

Dépressifs s'abstenir.


----------



## Chang (21 Avril 2008)

teo a dit:


> Et pour ceux qui ont des vacances en mai, le programme des 20 ans du Rex Club est plus qu'alléchant...





Raaah encore toutes ces pointures qui passent si loin de chez moi ... 

La soiree Basic Channel et les deux dernieres all night long ca promet mechant ... Mais comme tu dis, la derniere avec Garnier, ca va en mode sardines en boite, serre et colle au mur ...


----------



## la(n)guille (21 Avril 2008)

il faut dire ce qui est : le THIRD de Portishead est une pure merveille, mais chut, je crois qu'il n'est pas encore sorti en France...


----------



## WebOliver (21 Avril 2008)

la(n)guille a dit:


> il faut dire ce qui est : le THIRD de Portishead est une pure merveille, mais chut, je crois qu'il n'est pas encore sorti en France...



Dispo dès aujourd'hui en streaming sur la page last.fm du nouvel album.


----------



## teo (21 Avril 2008)

Chang a dit:


> Raaah encore toutes ces pointures qui passent si loin de chez moi ...
> 
> La soiree Basic Channel et les deux dernieres all night long ca promet mechant ... Mais comme tu dis, la derniere avec Garnier, ca va en mode sardines en boite, serre et colle au mur ...




et surtout à éviter les bouteilles de bière vides qui roulent par terre  

basic channel
Allez&#8230; tranquille et bien foutu: dub electro par paire, de chez eux justement, très tranquilles, aux basses vibrantes et rassurantes. Excellents albums 2003.
*Rhythm & Sound* _w/ the Artists_
*Rhythm & Sound* _The Versions_







   et


----------



## tsss (21 Avril 2008)

De la bonne pop pour bien commencer la journée ... ou la soirée !


----------



## richard-deux (22 Avril 2008)

tsss a dit:


> De la bonne pop pour bien commencer la journée ... ou la soirée !



Le single est excellent.  

Il y a une reprise de Bowie "In The Heat Of The Morning". 
La chanson est en écoute sur leur page Myspace: http://www.myspace.com/thelastshadowpuppets


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Avril 2008)

richarddeux a dit:


> Le single est excellent.
> 
> Il y a une reprise de Bowie "In The Heat Of The Morning".
> La chanson est en écoute sur leur page Myspace: http://www.myspace.com/thelastshadowpuppets



Pour une fois qu'une reprise de Bowie ressemble à quelque chose, je vais aller faire un tour du côté du store pour tester l'album...


----------



## Alex666 (22 Avril 2008)

richarddeux a dit:


> Le single est excellent.
> 
> Il y a une reprise de Bowie "In The Heat Of The Morning".
> La chanson est en écoute sur leur page Myspace: http://www.myspace.com/thelastshadowpuppets



le groupe avec Alex Turner des Arctic Monkeys très très bon


----------



## Anonyme (23 Avril 2008)

Essie Jain
Musique douce, endormante dirons-d'autre   
Quelques vrai moment de légèreté comme le titre Understand  
Très sympathique pour se réveiller en douceur...


----------



## tsss (23 Avril 2008)

Pour la sieste ou pas, un peu de folk, un songwriter hors pair, Fionn regan, le titre Hunters map est magnifique et résume assez bien le talent du mec.


----------



## macarel (23 Avril 2008)

tsss a dit:


> Pour la sieste ou pas, un peu de folk, un songwriter hors pair, Fionn regan, le titre Hunters map est magnifique et résume assez bien le talent du mec.



Effectivement, ce n'est vraiment pas mal, mais c'est peut-être mon âme soixanthuitard qui parle  
Je l'achèterai


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (24 Avril 2008)

Intro qui tue de Nancy Wilson........... d'un morceau que je viens de retrouver au fond de ma boîte à diks....  :love: :love:

[YOUTUBE]QUE5fc7eiWk&hl[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hedicito (24 Avril 2008)

Portishead, l'album *Third*.


----------



## richard-deux (26 Avril 2008)

*Fuck Buttons - Street Horrrsing*


[YOUTUBE]cMRhTMLHBLU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hedicito (26 Avril 2008)

Ce que j'écoute ici.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2008)

Leech - Carl Michael von Hausswolff


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2008)

Eux, j'irai bien les revoir cet été, *ici.*

En attendant, une écoute, *là*.


:style:


----------



## yvos (28 Avril 2008)

wormeyes a dit:


> Eux, j'irai bien les revoir cet été, *ici.*
> 
> En attendant, une écoute, *là*.
> 
> ...



Miaaaaam :love:

De mon côté, c'est ça en ce moment :






sympathique pour l'instant...reste à savoir si ça tient dans la durée


----------



## Dark-Tintin (28 Avril 2008)

*Apocalyptica,* *Vile Vallo* (chanteur de HIM), *Lauri Ylönen* (chanteur de The Rasmus) - Bittersweet

Les voix des deux chanteurs avec les 4 violoncelles de Apocalyptica :love:


[YOUTUBE]gRtmkNuQ7h8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## KARL40 (28 Avril 2008)

Le nouveau dEUS "Vantage Point"






Bon ... Album plus "groovy" avec des sonorités plus électro.
Le groupe a cherché à se renouveler. 
Je reste néanmoins sceptique des choix ....


----------



## Redoch (29 Avril 2008)

Chanteur du groupe Java, Il est à son deuxième album: R-wan   -    Radio Cortex


----------



## richard-deux (29 Avril 2008)

KARL40 a dit:


> Le nouveau dEUS "Vantage Point"
> 
> 
> Bon ... Album plus "groovy" avec des sonorités plus électro.
> ...



Je lis ici et là différentes opinions sur ce disque.

Pour avoir écouté les titres sur leur page Myspace, je n'ai pas accroché à toutes les chansons.
Je pense acheter l'album pour me faire ma propre opinion.  

Sinon, en ce moment j'écoute l'album 'Live March 2001' des '16 Horsepower'.






Très bon.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (29 Avril 2008)

P'tain, ce groupe est vraiment énorme :love:

[YOUTUBE]9lM2JvBnzA0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## JPTK (29 Avril 2008)

Ça casse pas des briques quand même  :mouais: 
Et ces cordes toujours un peu dissonantes, c'est insupportable. 
Ouai allez poubelle... pourrais pas aller plus loin que la piste 14 "To Dry Up (Feat Charlotte Savary)" on dirait du Emilie Simon... :sick:



tsss a dit:


>



Et la grande sèche de la pochette elle joue dans le groupe ou pas ? Parce que sinon...


----------



## benmoss (29 Avril 2008)

MCM belgique nous sort l'intégrale Radiohead ce soir...j'ai beau essayer mais mon doigt ne fais qu'augmenter le volume:love::love::love::love:


----------



## IceandFire (30 Avril 2008)

Je suis hagard d'apprendre à l'instant que le magnifique groupe de filles canadiennes "The Organ" s'est séparé et donc n'existe plus!!!  le groupe souvent appelé The Smiths au féminin à donc terminé son chemin...c'est vraiment triste, un réel talent, une voix touchante, bref un grand groupe en devenir se termine...Sad Sad...


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Avril 2008)

Coldplay offre un nouveau titre gratuitement


----------



## Pooley (30 Avril 2008)

Criss Cross - Thelonious Monk.

assis dans un fauteuil avec un café dans une main et un bouquin dans l'autre....



raaaaaaaaah :love:


----------



## teo (30 Avril 2008)

IceandFire a dit:


> Je suis hagard d'apprendre à l'instant que le magnifique groupe de filles canadiennes "The Organ" s'est séparé et donc n'existe plus!!!  le groupe souvent appelé The Smiths au féminin à donc terminé son chemin...c'est vraiment triste, un réel talent, une voix touchante, bref un grand groupe en devenir se termine...Sad Sad...



Tout ce dont je me souviendrais de ce groupe, c'est un calamiteux concert avorté et une attitude sur scène lamentable, au _Point Ephémère_ en 2006, en compagnie du Sieur Freelancer



Allez *Vitalic*... après, _Bells EP_, _OK Cowboy_, ça fait très longtemps et Khyu écoutait ça l'autre jour, ça m'a donné envie de retrouver ce son péchu, sombre, à la limite de la stridence (_Poney Part 1_)...



​


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Mai 2008)

*Les élections de la musique de film*






Compilation de musiques de film célèbres. On y trouve entre autres "La Panthère Rose", "Lawrence d'Arabie", "Autant en emporte le vent", "Les chariots de feu", "La guerre des étoiles", "Les dents de la mer", "Le clan des siciliens".

A écouter et surtout à charger dans son Mac pour les utiliser comme illustrations sonores dans ses montages vidéos (d'ailleurs, moi, c'est pour ça que je l'ai acheté). 


EDIT : et comme votre ami le canard est très gentil, il vient d'envoyer au service Gracenote CDDB les infos du CD (titre, artistes, album,...).


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2008)

IceandFire a dit:


> Je suis hagard d'apprendre à l'instant que le magnifique groupe de filles canadiennes "The Organ" s'est séparé et donc n'existe plus!!!  le groupe souvent appelé The Smiths au féminin à donc terminé son chemin...c'est vraiment triste, un réel talent, une voix touchante, bref un grand groupe en devenir se termine...Sad Sad...



depuis décembre ...2006 !!! tu sais que The Smiths c'est fini également, n'est-ce-pas ?


----------



## alèm (1 Mai 2008)

fig. 5 a dit:


> depuis décembre ...2006 !!! tu sais que The Smiths c'est fini également, n'est-ce-pas ?


nan sans déc' !    










































  

trêves de plaisanteries, je ré-écoute depuis qu'un collègue m'a donné ce disque que je n'avais pas écouté depuis longtemps tout Marc Ribot





avec l'autre version du terrible "Requiem for What's His Name", ce non jazz qui dépote


----------



## Alex666 (1 Mai 2008)

the Housiers pop sympa sûrement déjà cité ici

*clip*


----------



## richard-deux (2 Mai 2008)

En ce moment, le dernier opus de *Joseph Arthur* - Let's Just Be (2007). 





:love:


----------



## Pooley (2 Mai 2008)

révisons nos classiques... Play de Moby ça vous dit rien?


----------



## teo (2 Mai 2008)

ouf  
un album que j'aimais beaucoup, d'un artiste que j'ai de plus en plus de mal à écouter à cause de son influence chez nos _amis_ publicitaires  A vous donner la nausée tellement on les a entendu. Un peu comme l'ami Mika, pas sûr d'écouter encore avec plaisir dans 2 ans ? 

Enfin, avec Moby, tu me donnes envie d'écouter plutôt I like to score. Belle brochette de musique de films, plutôt bien ficelée. Avec l'inoxydable _Go_ :love:





Ensuite, ce sera _Miss Kittin & The Hacker_ et *On the road*, péchu et trouble. De toute façon, je ne serai pas être là pour aller les écouter aux 20 ans du Rexclub


----------



## Alex666 (2 Mai 2008)

dans mon jardin avec les White stripes

ichy thump, péchu, hard as a rock se laisse même en fond ça passe tout le temps


----------



## macmarco (2 Mai 2008)

Grâce à un lien dans ma shoutbox sur Last.fm, je suis en train de découvrir les nombreuses propositions de remix de Nude sur le site de Radiohead. Beaucoup de très belles propositions ! 

Sinon, grâce à MySpace, de la pop vraiment très sympa : olive & kicking et olive et moi


----------



## Chang (3 Mai 2008)

teo a dit:


> Enfin, avec Moby, tu me donnes envie d'écouter plutôt I like to score. Belle brochette de musique de films, plutôt bien ficelée. Avec l'inoxydable _Go_ :love:



Le Rainforest mix, que l'on trouve sur l'excellent Mix-Up par Ken Ishii est une grosse bombasse, qui comme l'original, ne vieillit toujours pas ... (et je precise a peine qu'il est enchaine avec le Planet Rock de Soulsonic Force ...)

Rah et puis il est tout bon, du debut a la fin ce mix, bourre de talent ... et Ishii c'est pas un mec qui s'endort aux platines, sans arret en mouvement ... 






Je vois qu'il y a un Mix-Up vol.5 par Derrick May, l'avez vous entendu ? Je ne le trouve nul part ...:hein: ...​


----------



## hegemonikon (3 Mai 2008)

Ce n'est pas très original mais cette semaine j'ai écouté en boucle _A Mouthful_ de *The Do

**





*Rien d'extraordinaire pourtant, un charme discret, de la fraîcheur, des arrangements un rien jazzy, une chanteuse insolente de talent mais légèrement bordélique&#8230; Ça doit en agacer quelques-uns, ça m'a détendu&#8230;

J'ai un petit faible pour _stay (just a little bit more)
_ 
Vive la mondialisation :love:​


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2008)

_Cape Cod Kwassa Kwassa_ du groupe _Vampire Weekend_
c'était le single gratuit de.... hum... plus aucune idée, mais c'est plutôt pas mal !






sur lastfm


----------



## Fab'Fab (5 Mai 2008)

Grooooooooooovy! :love: :love: :love: :love: 







Avec l'incontournable "Can You Feel It"


----------



## Chang (5 Mai 2008)

Quand je lis "Can You Feel It", je pense plutot a Larry Heard et 
son hymne house Can You Feel It ... :love: ...



[YOUTUBE]8dEee7IDuhw[/YOUTUBE]

Ca s'enchaine tres bien avec un petit Move Your Body de Marshall Jefferson 

[YOUTUBE]p18I11vE1nE[/YOUTUBE]

​


----------



## GrInGoo (5 Mai 2008)

_Adele - Hometown Glory_
[YOUTUBE]nL49yZNE4yk[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## iNannoussa (5 Mai 2008)

*Ladytron
Witching hour

*
Voir la pièce jointe 17066



Un album avec un rythme électro très pro et une "high rise" à écouter en boucle pendant une semaine sans s'en lasser!  Love it!​


----------



## Fab'Fab (5 Mai 2008)

iNannoussa a dit:


> *Ladytron
> Witching hour
> 
> 
> ...


*

C'est quoi un rythme électro Pro? :mouais:*


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2008)

_Vive la vie_ du _Klub des Loosers_



(cliquez sur l'image pour écouter sur deezer   mais l'album n'est pas complet  )


----------



## iNannoussa (5 Mai 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> C'est quoi un rythme électro Pro? :mouais:


pro=professionel=bon=bien fait= pas comme certains rythmes pseudo-électro= agréable à écouter... à mon gout bien évidemment


----------



## Fab'Fab (5 Mai 2008)

iNannoussa a dit:


> pro=professionel=bon=bien fait= pas comme certains rythmes pseudo-électro= agréable à écouter... à mon gout bien évidemment



Ce qui implique que toi tu fais la différence entre un pro qui fait de la musique pro et un pro qui fait de la musique pas pro.
Tu donnes des cours?


----------



## iNannoussa (5 Mai 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Ce qui implique que toi tu fais la différence entre un pro qui fait de la musique pro et un pro qui fait de la musique pas pro.
> Tu donnes des cours?



C'était pas fait pour impliquer quoique ce soit mais si tu insistes ça implique tout court que je fais la différence entre un pro qui fait de la musique *électro *pro é un (qui peut étre pro ou non) qui fait de la musique ( qui peut étre pro ou non) mais qui sonnent pas comme de l'électro (toujours à mon gout) 
voila!


----------



## Fab'Fab (5 Mai 2008)

iNannoussa a dit:


> C'était pas fait pour impliquer quoique ce soit mais si tu insistes ça implique tout court que je fais la différence entre un pro qui fait de la musique *électro *pro é un (qui peut étre pro ou non) qui fait de la musique ( qui peut étre pro ou non) mais qui sonnent pas comme de l'électro (toujours à mon gout)
> voila!



Ca ne doit pas être facile de jouer d'un instrument exprès pour ne pas avoir l'air pro...
Heureusement, maintenant, je fais la différence... :sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Ca ne doit pas être facile de jouer d'un instrument exprès pour ne pas avoir l'air pro...



On doit pas avoir une culture musicale assez "underground" pour comprendre ça


----------



## iNannoussa (5 Mai 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Ca ne doit pas être facile de jouer d'un instrument exprès pour ne pas avoir l'air pro...
> Heureusement, maintenant, je fais la différence... :sleep:



Toujours un extrème plaisir d'aider les autres à faire la différence entre les choses!!


----------



## Schillier21 (5 Mai 2008)

iNannoussa a dit:


> Toujours un extrème plaisir d'aider les autres à faire la différence entre les choses!!



J'espère que tu considère le peuple de l'herbe comme des pros qui font de la musique de pros et que c'est assez électro pro pour tes gouts (pros ou pas)....


----------



## alèm (5 Mai 2008)

je n'aime pas l'attitude de certains dans ce sujet (fab'fab et ice le savent et pourtant je les aime dans la vie) alors merci de ne pas en rajouter sur des querelles à la con qui vont foutre ce sujet en l'air.

on parle musique, on explique pourquoi on aime et on évite de se cracher les uns sur les autres comme une cour de récréation de 6ème&#8230;


----------



## Alex666 (5 Mai 2008)

il ne faut jamais faire confiance à un gars qui après avoir été un punk, joue de l'electro...(même en pro  )

devine ce que j'écoute...

allez une petite aide, le télégramme de Brest


----------



## Schillier21 (5 Mai 2008)

reprenons donc une discussion plus musicale:

Pour moi, le peuple de l'herbe est un très bon exemple de musique électro de pro...

ils ont des sons qui déchirent, la mélodie est là, les cuivres dans certaines chansons mettent une petite touche supplémentaire très agréable....et j'oublie de très nombreuses chose


écoute ici....


Keep rockin', la musique électronique, yep,.....que des bonnes chansons


----------



## iNannoussa (5 Mai 2008)

voila! parlons musique..
alors, moi j'ai toujours craqué la musique de depeche mode, autant  pour leurs premiers albums (purement électro avec des percussions froides toujours bien placées) que pour les derniers orientés rock (j'ai toujours pensé que ça a commencé avec l'album songs of faith and devotion cette tendance, non?).. 
Martin Gore est un très bon guitariste et Dave Gahan a une très belle voix (Pensez à écouter ses albums solo, une extention de la musique de DM)

Le peuple de l'herbe, c'est de la musique pro!


----------



## zepatente (5 Mai 2008)

alèm a dit:


> je n'aime pas l'attitude de certains dans ce sujet (fab'fab et ice le savent et pourtant je les aime dans la vie) alors merci de ne pas en rajouter sur des querelles à la con qui vont foutre ce sujet en l'air.
> 
> on parle musique, on explique pourquoi on aime et on évite de se cracher les uns sur les autres comme une cour de récréation de 6ème


 

Je suis entièrement d'accord avec toi et j'ajouterais même que le sujet c'est ce que vous écoutez " et non " oui je connais mieux la musique que toi et je vais te cracher dessus"

J'adore cette rubrique car tous types de musiques sont représenté 

Alors gardons ce libre échange !!!!!

D'ailleurs pour moi aujourd hui c'est variet....

http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=iG3cW2CI9PA

@+


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2008)

En 7 titres et un peu moins de 19 minutes, Mould  (guitare & chant), Norton (basse) et Hart (batterie & chant) plie l'affaire. 

Influence de Nirvana, Pixies, Foo Fighters ou Therapy?(qui reprendra le titre Diane présent sur cet album), le groupe est précurseur du grunge.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (5 Mai 2008)

*The Smashing Pumpkins - Mellon Collie And The Infinite Sadness*

13ans après sa sortie et mes 1ères écoutes musicales, c'est toujours aussi bon :love:
(Avec *Metallica*, *The Ramones*, *Staind*, *Nirvana* et *Type O Negative*, les 6 groupes qui ont marqués mon enfance :love


----------



## tsss (6 Mai 2008)

iNannoussa a dit:


> (j'ai toujours pensé que ça a commencé avec l'album songs of faith and devotion cette tendance, non?)



(j'aurais dit depuis _Violator_ avec _personal jesus_, on est pas loin !)

Ce soir, je redécouvre, toujours, avec plaisir les Black Keys, leur p'tit dernier un jolie perle blues/rock, brut de décoffrage, loin du buzz mais à ne surtout pas louper sur album ou en live (et ils sont rares) !






Leur disco' complète est gavée de tubes .... énormes


----------



## macarel (6 Mai 2008)

Bonjour,
Après une absence (mentale) assez long, me revoilà  
Dans le cadre "artistes néerlandais connu(e)s en France je vous propose quelques extraits pour écouter Jan Akkerman, guitariste de génie qui sais tout faire:love: :love: 
http://fr.youtube.com/results?search_query=akkerman&search_type=&aq=f


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Mai 2008)

Bon alors je vais parler d'un pro de la guitare sèche que j'écoute beaucoup en ce moment et dont je découvre les premiers albums que je ne connaissais pas dont le tout premier qui date de 1970:






Un album qui a été découvert avec la sortie du second opus de l'artiste qui contenait quelques tubes de l'époque.
Un parcours un peu chaotique, mais une sorte de joie de vivre qui ressort des sonorités des différents albums, le tout porté par une voix douce.
Un Must.


----------



## Pooley (6 Mai 2008)

des Smashing Pumpkins il y a Adore qui est aussi très bien comme album

là en ce moment c'est Rinôçérôse
notamment cet album


----------



## imacg5mortel (6 Mai 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> *The Smashing Pumpkins - Mellon Collie And The Infinite Sadness*
> 
> 13ans après sa sortie et mes 1ères écoutes musicales, c'est toujours aussi bon :love:
> (Avec *Metallica*, *The Ramones*, *Staind*, *Nirvana* et *Type O Negative*, les 6 groupes qui ont marqués mon enfance :love



Que des Hits!
1979, Zero, Tonight, Tonight..Ma préférée est "Cupid de Locke" :love:


----------



## imacg5mortel (6 Mai 2008)

Alors ça vous dit quelque chose "Desintegration" de "The Cure"?
"Close Down" "Desintegration" "The Same Deep Water As You" :love: 

Un pur chef d'oeuvre nan?


----------



## alèm (6 Mai 2008)

non. :rateau:


heureusement que fig.5 et teo fréquentent ce fil inintéressant&#8230; (et pourtant, j'aime pas toute la musique que teo écoute&#8230; )


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Mai 2008)

imacg5mortel a dit:


> Alors ça vous dit quelque chose "Desintegration" de "The Cure"?
> "Close Down" "Desintegration" "The Same Deep Water As You" :love:
> 
> Un pur chef d'oeuvre nan?



1987.
Retour vers des sonorités plus proches de l'univers plus ancien de Cure.
Premier album annoncé comme celui de la séparation.
excellent album.
Si tu veux tenter le coup Rémy, je ne te conseillerai pas forcément de commencer par celui là, mais je te promets que Cure, ça vaut le coup...


----------



## imacg5mortel (6 Mai 2008)

Pourtant il représente Bien le style "The Cure".
C'est comme un Mix de leurs meilleurs sons.


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Mai 2008)

alèm a dit:


> (fab'fab et ice le savent et pourtant je les aime dans la vie)



Mais moi aussi je t'aime mon Rémi :love: 



imacg5mortel a dit:


> Pourtant il représente Bien le style "The Cure".
> C'est comme un Mix de leurs meilleurs sons.



Oui, mais sans l'intensité d'un "Pornography" par exemple


----------



## gKatarn (6 Mai 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> (Avec *Metallica*, *The Ramones*, *Staind*, *Nirvana* et *Type O Negative*, les 6 groupes qui ont marqués mon enfance :love



Bon, au moins, on aura pas raté cet aspect de ton éducation  :love:


----------



## imacg5mortel (6 Mai 2008)

Il y a quelqu'un qui Aime Mylène Farmer ici ?
Je trouve l'album "Innamoramento" vraiment exceptionnel  
Il a un coté "musques du Monde" que j'aime beaucoup.


----------



## alèm (6 Mai 2008)

non mais je connais The Cure&#8230; mais à part la basse de The Holy Hour, je m'arrête à Seventeen Seconds sans regrets&#8230; le reste ne m'intéresse pas, mon adolescence fut assez insouciante pour ne pas être touché&#8230;   comme le fait de poster un truc sans argumentations&#8230;  :love:

bon, ptête parce que je bosse avec eux et que la confiance qu'ils m'accordent me touchent, je me marre à écouter les Santa Macairo Orkestar (aka "les petits angelots de la sainte église évangélique de Saint-Macaire-en-Mauges" ), je préfère leurs morceaux Skas, ça aussi, ça me touche&#8230; enfin voilà, ça fait partie de mes ambiances de travail&#8230;

sinon, grâce à un cadeau de mon ami teo, je m'écoute quelques parties de la Bande Originale de Solaris version Soderbergh, j'aime vraiment le travail de Cliff Martinez sur ce film et en règle générale le timbre des steels drums (chez Iva Bittová par exemple sur K&#345;ídla sur l'album &#268;ikori)


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2008)

imacg5mortel a dit:


> Il y a quelqu'un qui Aime Mylène Farmer ici ?
> Je trouve l'album "Innamoramento" vraiment exceptionnel
> Il a un coté "musques du Monde" que j'aime beaucoup.


 
Ouais, moi.
Mais, bien que très bon, "Inamoramento" n'est pas mon favori - pour ma part, je met "Anamorphosée" au dessus du reste.

Par contre...
Un peu déçu par le dernier.
Non ?


----------



## imacg5mortel (6 Mai 2008)

Bon, Anamorphosée est plutot Rock et ça me plait bien.
Le dernier ne m'a pas déçu, au contraire.
D'ailleurs je m'étonne des personnes qui n'aiment pas "Avant Que l'Ombre"!
Il n'innove pas vraiment, mais il contient des titres incontournables: "les rues de Londres" par exemple :love:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2008)

Lien pour écouter sur Deezer


----------



## CouleurSud (6 Mai 2008)

Petite comète punk. Formé en 1977, splité en 1979. Deux petits singles et puis s'en vont. C'est frais comme la rosée du matin ou chaud comme la suée du soir. _China's Eternal_ est un vrai diamant






Je pense que les singles sont introuvables. Mais on les trouve sur la compilation Cherry Red (_The Punk singles Collection_)

Il y a du bon et du moins bon dans cette compilation :

Hollywood Brats: excellent. Des NewYork Dolls obscurs, mais brillants. Avec le grand _Sick on you_ repris en accéléré en 1978 par les impeccables Boys

Dead Kennedys : comme le Gun club, moins la classe de J.L. Pierce. Mais avec des petites provocs comme _Holiday in Cambodia _et _Kill The Poor_

The Runaways : Des pré-Spice Girls pré-punkette. Mais j'assume, car j'ai un faible pour Joan Jett


----------



## CouleurSud (6 Mai 2008)

Joan Jett. _I Love Rock'n Roll

_Après l'aventure Runaways. Précisons quand même que c'est Kim Fowley qui en était le concepteur (des Runaways qui sont finalement bien mieux que les Donnas)

[youtube]6wpyilPsi6Q[/youtube]


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Mai 2008)

ça se passe de commentaire. :love:


----------



## CouleurSud (6 Mai 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> ça se passe de commentaire. :love:





Si ce n'est :

[YOUTUBE]IeSdb9bXtdQ&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

(il n'est pas sur la pochette)


----------



## IceandFire (6 Mai 2008)

Le Meilleur Cru pour moi des Cure :love: :king: c'est "Three imaginary boys"... mais c'est juste mon avis  ... Rémi comme Fab je t'aime aussi dans la vraie vie réelle et concrète, autour d'une Chimay© par exemple...


----------



## iNannoussa (6 Mai 2008)

*Goldfrapp
Felt mountain

*
Voir la pièce jointe 17078



C'est un album que j'aime beaucoup, c'est tout un environnement mélancolique, lyrique, un mélange très réussi de musiques classique  et moderne.. 
 "Utopia " est particulièrement bien, je trouve...​
​


----------



## tsss (6 Mai 2008)

Un an déjà que ce "skeud" ne quitte plus mes playlist itunes, un an que _Mark Ronson_ est sorti de l'anonymat avec ses _version_s bien à lui de "just" (radiohead), "valerie" (Zutons) .. énorme, même brit-brit y passe, GO !.


----------



## imacg5mortel (6 Mai 2008)

Il n'y a malheureusement que Valerie qui a percé  
Les reprises sont pourtant réussies


----------



## zepatente (6 Mai 2008)

tsss a dit:


> Un an déjà que ce "skeud" ne quitte plus mes playlist itunes, un an que _Mark Ronson_ est sorti de l'anonymat avec ses _version_s bien à lui de "just" (radiohead), "valerie" (Zutons) .. énorme, même brit-brit y passe, GO !.



J'adorais la version des Zutons mais la version de Ronson est très bonne aussi 

pour moi aujourd'hui  les Bowerbirds

@+


----------



## tsss (6 Mai 2008)

imacg5mortel a dit:


> Il n'y a malheureusement que Valerie qui a percé
> Les reprises sont pourtant réussies



ouep, et en même temps je me dis que tant mieux le buzz pourrit parfois les début prometteur de certains artistes ... de plus si "Valerie" a marché ça ne serait pas grâce à une émission non cryptée d'une chaîne privée française bien connue ? allez ... on avait pas besoin d'eux pour aimer


----------



## teo (6 Mai 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> ça se passe de commentaire. :love:



L'autre titre mentionné a-t-il un rapport (reprise ?) avec le morceau Magic Carpet Ride des _Mighty Dub Cats_ (Norman Cook :love  ?


----------



## Chang (7 Mai 2008)

Suite a la lecture de ce sujet j'ai chope le Music For 18 Musicians de Steve Reich ... Ecoute sur la route pour aller a l'aeroport et rentrer chez moi, c'etait super. Ca va tres bien avec une conduite sur autoroute .... 

Il faudra que je le passe a des gens qui ont du al avec la techno ou autres musiques repetitives, car c'est une bonne approche je pense. Un paysage sonore, des couleurs, ... tout ca en douceut.

Vraiment un tres beau disque ...


----------



## richard-deux (7 Mai 2008)

zepatente a dit:


> J'adorais la version des Zutons mais la version de Ronson est très bonne aussi
> 
> pour moi aujourd'hui  les Bowerbirds
> 
> @+



L'album 'Hymns for a Dark Horse' par The Bowerbirds est excellent.  

Sinon, j'écoute en ce moment T_he Seventh Goodbye_ par *Ben Nash*.

http://www.myspace.com/bennash1





:love:


----------



## IceandFire (8 Mai 2008)

Macy Gray, On How Life Is...quel régal :king: :love:


----------



## maousse (9 Mai 2008)

Yep, c'est joli une fille qui joue de la guitare en chantant avec une voix hors du commun. C'est juste une petite nouveauté madrilène, qui chante en anglais. Et je l'écoute non stop depuis une semaine. 
http://www.myspace.com/russianready


----------



## Alex666 (9 Mai 2008)

maousse a dit:


> Yep, c'est joli une fille qui joue de la guitare en chantant avec une voix hors du commun. C'est juste une petite nouveauté madrilène, qui chante en anglais. Et je l'écoute non stop depuis une semaine.
> http://www.myspace.com/russianready



+1


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mai 2008)

alèm a dit:


> non. :rateau:
> 
> 
> heureusement que fig.5 et teo fréquentent ce fil inintéressant (et pourtant, j'aime pas toute la musique que teo écoute )



a une époque plus ou moins récente  , je lui ai fait découvrir quelques trucs - je lui ai peut-être refilé ce que tu n'aimes pas chez lui


----------



## iNannoussa (9 Mai 2008)

Portishead
Portishead


Voir la pièce jointe 17103



Très jolie voix, une musique toute douce, un album "délicieux"! :rose:​


​


----------



## richard-deux (10 Mai 2008)

iNannoussa a dit:


> Portishead
> Portishead
> 
> 
> ...



J'ai découvert Portishead avec cet album.
Plus précisément avec la chanson 'Elysium'.  

En revanche, je n'ai pas encore écouté leur dernier disque.


----------



## naas (10 Mai 2008)

Et bien je te le conseille vivement, il est achetable en un clic sur itunes, je l'écoute en boucle depuis des semaines et des semaines, je viens de réécouter dummy, et l'ensemble de ce nouvel album est un cran au dessus. je lui donne un


----------



## IceandFire (10 Mai 2008)

j'ai écouté ce dernier disque, je le trouve pas terrible du tout, c'est toujours pareil, une parodie des titres anciens en plus triste   ... je pense qu'en 90' ça le faisait, c'était nouveau, mais aujourd'hui il y a plein de groupe comme ça, même des français ! wax taylor notamment...


----------



## naas (10 Mai 2008)

naas a dit:


> Et bien je te le conseille vivement, il est achetable en un clic sur itunes, je l'écoute en boucle depuis des semaines et des semaines, je viens de réécouter dummy, et l'ensemble de ce nouvel album est un cran au dessus. je lui donne un





IceandFire a dit:


> j'ai écouté ce dernier disque, je le trouve pas terrible du tout, c'est toujours pareil, une parodie des titres anciens en plus triste   ... je pense qu'en 90' ça le faisait, c'était nouveau, mais aujourd'hui il y a plein de groupe comme ça, même des français ! wax taylor notamment...



au moins tu sais quoi faire


----------



## IceandFire (10 Mai 2008)

hahahaha  c'est ça qui est bien !!!


----------



## iNannoussa (10 Mai 2008)

richarddeux a dit:


> En revanche, je n'ai pas encore écouté leur dernier disque.



Voir la pièce jointe 17108



C'est vrai que ça a duré tellement longtemps (10ans) que personne ne l'attendait plus cet album!
Mais bon, j'ai écouté et c'est très bien, ils n'ont pas changé de registre, la musique est toujours bonne et la voix toujours aussi "smooth"
Les critiques de "third"  c'était plutôt dans le sens où ils n'ont pas innové mais moi ça me va! 
Ma préférée, c'est "small"​


----------



## naas (10 Mai 2008)

IceandFire a dit:


> hahahaha  c'est ça qui est bien !!!



aller hop direction les liens pour des trucs sympa, j'ai envie de découvrir :style:


----------



## iNannoussa (11 Mai 2008)

Dire Straits
Dire Straits


Voir la pièce jointe 17118


Salut à tous..
Non seulement c'est le premier album de dire straits mais c'est aussi le premier album sorti sur cd (en 1978)
Je viens tout juste de l'écouter, pour la première fois :rose: 
Dommage qu'ils ont splité!​

​


----------



## alèm (11 Mai 2008)

ah ? moi je trouve pas&#8230;


----------



## Schillier21 (11 Mai 2008)

iNannoussa a dit:


> Dire Straits
> Dire Straits
> 
> 
> ...



C'est du bon ça !!!

Moi j'ai un de leur album repris sur l'ordi depuis un vieux 33 tours.....mythique cette musique 


[youtube]yQoZmYUuvXw[/youtube]​


----------



## Dark-Tintin (11 Mai 2008)

Le solo de Sultan of the swing est bien sympa  (c'est la seule que je connais d'eux)


----------



## Dark-Tintin (11 Mai 2008)

En ce matin, plutôt punk et festif :

_American Idiot_ de *Green Day,* 
_Manifest_ de *Impaled Nazarene*, 
_Three Cheers_... de *My Chemical Romance*, 
le _Best Of_ des *Offspring*, 
_Never Minds The Bollocks_ des *Sex Pistols*,
_Road To Ruin_ des *Ramones*, et 
_The Chronicles Of..._ de *Good Charlotte*

Tout ça en vrac depuis 1heure :love:
N'empêche, ça fait longtemps que j'avais plus écouté les trucs "commerciaux" du style Good Charlotte, My Chemical Romance & co, et enfin de compte ça reste pas si mal que ça


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mai 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> N'empêche, ça fait longtemps que j'avais plus écouté les trucs "commerciaux" du style Good Charlotte, My Chemical Romance & co, et enfin de compte ça reste pas si mal que ça



Je ne connais aucun musicien qui fait de la musique pour ne pas vendre de disques !  

The Offspring c'est chouette ça ! tu connais Ignition ? Je trouve que c'est leur meilleur album ! (peut-être à égalité avec ixnay on the Hombre) (lien vers deezer sur les noms des albums  )


----------



## Schillier21 (11 Mai 2008)

Vendredi soir, j'étais à l'arena pour écouter Joe Satriani....

la seule chose que je peux dire, c'est qu'il maitrise....

[youtube]srZ969GALVg&feature=related[/youtube]

[YOUTUBE]fD9X9QGBYLY&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]



et Hamm Stu nous a offert un magnifique solo à la basse de taré!!

[youtube]mrVaJlAKvuI[/youtube]
PS: perso je trouve que celui qu'il a fait vendredi à l'aréna était mieux
beaucoup plus psychédélique et trippé 
​
superbe concert, si je peux aller à son prochain concert pas trop loin de chez moi, je le ferai​


----------



## iNannoussa (11 Mai 2008)

Schillier21 a dit:


> Vendredi soir, j'étais à l'arena pour écouter Joe Satriani....
> 
> la seule chose que je peux dire, c'est qu'il maitrise



C'est le moins qu'on puisse dire!! 'surfing with the alien' est trop fort (surtout lords of karma)!


----------



## tsss (11 Mai 2008)

un dimanche en mode pause, après avoir somnolé sur un bel interlude de 7 minutes, _passion_ ..... extrait du dernier album de _Nightmare On Wax_, je prends les mêmes quelques années plus tôt, _ethnic majority_, monte le son et plonge dans ma douche !






Bon dimanche !


----------



## Schillier21 (11 Mai 2008)

Ces jours, ya Wax Tailor qui tourne en boucle.... et j'adore!

[YOUTUBE]_21-ip0FjNE[/YOUTUBE]​
[wiki]Wax_Tailor[/wiki]


----------



## tsss (11 Mai 2008)

Schillier21 a dit:


> Ces jours, ya Wax Tailor qui tourne en boucle.... et j'adore!
> 
> 
> 
> [wiki]Wax_Tailor[/wiki]



bien bien, tu peux enchaîner sans problème avec _GoldRush_ d'_Herbaliser _ou avec _Ghostwriter_ de _Rjd2_, à savoir que le wax à tourné en première partie des deux du dessus ! ça devait être un vrai régal sonore.


----------



## iNannoussa (12 Mai 2008)

Bonjour à tous , ce matin c'est ​
G3 live in tokyo
Vai, Satriani, Petrucci


Voir la pièce jointe 17132




Absolutely no comment!! ​

​


----------



## alèm (12 Mai 2008)

iNannoussa a dit:


> Absolutely no comment!! ​




donc ton message est inintéressant au possible faut que tu le saches

je préfère un certain point de vue

de sucroit, MacG, c'est l'essentiel du mac en Français alors écrire en anglais pour dire qu'on ne fait pas de commentaires ​


----------



## iNannoussa (12 Mai 2008)

alèm a dit:


> donc ton message est inintéressant au possible faut que tu le saches
> 
> je préfère un certain point de vue
> 
> ...



ouffff,  tu es bien en forme ce matin 
Eh bien je m'excuse de mon incroyable ignorance de l'étique du forum, de l'impardonnable manque d'intérêt dans ce que je dis et d'avoir osé écrire deux petits mots en anglais!!
je sais que c'est très grave tout ça mais tu crois qu'il y aurait quelqu'un qui soit  suffisamment gentil avec les nouveaux pour me le pardonner?


----------



## alèm (12 Mai 2008)

le pire est que tu ne sais pas lire&#8230; je te pardonne, tu es nouveau et tout rose&#8230; 

bon, t'as un truc à dire sur la musique dont tu causes ? parce que perso, je les connais pas et ça ne me donne pas envie&#8230; pourtant, j'suis curieux d'habitude&#8230;


----------



## iNannoussa (12 Mai 2008)

alèm a dit:


> le pire est que tu ne sais pas lire je te pardonne, tu es nouveau et tout rose
> 
> bon, t'as un truc à dire sur la musique dont tu causes ? parce que perso, je les connais pas et ça ne me donne pas envie pourtant, j'suis curieux d'habitude


  tu me pardonnes??? quel bonheur! j'en reviens pas!! 

Bon, Steve vai, joe satriani et john petrucci ce sont trois musiciens qui sont supposés être  parmi les meilleurs guitaristes dans le monde, et là ils ce sont réunis à tokyo (G3 live) personnellement j'adore steve vai (si tu veux écoute , for the love of god, je trouve que c'est un de ces plus beaux morceaux) et si j'ai pas réussi  à te donner envie de les découvrir , c'est dommage , tu ne sais  pas ce que tu rates!

Bonne journée quand même


----------



## alèm (12 Mai 2008)

bon, ce qui est rigolo tu vois, ce sont les &#339;illères qu'on a tous (surtout moi). Moi je pensais que les trois meilleurs guitaristes (mais là je vais ajouter : à mon sens) étaient Marc Ribot, Pat Metheny et Fred Frith&#8230; mais en fait, je me suis dit après que ce n'était pas sympa avec Marc Ducret, Jean-Marc Montera, David Fiuczynski, Raul Midón, Nöel Akchoté, Derek Bailey, Philip Catherine (l'autre donc ), Nick Didkovsky et d'autres encore !


----------



## Dark-Tintin (12 Mai 2008)

Mais quand est-ce qu'il va arrêter ? 


A propos, Pettruci est guitariste de Dream Theater, un groupe de metal progressif plutôt incroyable puisque tout les membres du groupe font parmis de meilleurs joueurs de leurs instruments respectifs, et que leur compos sont assez énormes ; ça leur arrive de faire des morceaux de 25minutes (et pourtant le tempo est loin d'être lent la plupart du temps) sans répeter les même plans plusieurs fois (Ecoute "A Change Of Season", elle est énorme)
Donc le groupe est généralement métal, avec des grandes touches jazzy et un peu électro par endroit, acoustiques, prog'... Un groupe énorme quoi 

Les 10 premières minutes de A Change Of Season :

[YOUTUBE]Qq7xAEVQuPA[/YOUTUBE] 

Les 8 suivantes :

[YOUTUBE]rrB68BYebKY[/YOUTUBE]

Les 5 dernières :

[YOUTUBE]xzg3LYkabjU[/YOUTUBE]


T'as intêret à écouter Alem, j'suis quand même aller sur youtube pour te trouver ça


----------



## iNannoussa (12 Mai 2008)

alèm a dit:


> Moi je pensais que les trois meilleurs guitaristes (mais là je vais ajouter : à mon sens) étaient Marc Ribot, Pat Metheny et Fred Frith



Tu as toutes les raisons de le penser! joli trio! mais c'est très différent, il sont plutôt jazz tous les trois, non? Par contre, vai, satriani et petrucci jouent surtout du rock (quoique satriani a touché souvent au jazz) 
je me dois de citer égalememnt eric johnson, Yngwie Malmsteen (il est très fort lui!) ... et comme tu le dis, on peut encore en citer pleins d'autres


----------



## tsss (12 Mai 2008)

Pour ce matin ce sera, une fois de plus, de la pop minimaliste sans complexe, _Oh No Oh My_ _I Have No Sister_ ou _Walk In The Park_, je prends un guitare sèche, une batterie à 2 fûts 1 cymbale, et un bontempi et zouplayou, attention je préviens pour les amateurs du dessus y'a un solo de guitare sur 4 notes qui déchire !

au faite, vous avez oublié slash ... ok, je vais aux toilettes :love:


----------



## iNannoussa (12 Mai 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Mais quand est-ce qu'il va arrêter ?
> 
> 
> A propos, Pettruci est guitariste de Dream Theater, un groupe de metal progressif plutôt incroyable puisque tout les membres du groupe font parmis de meilleurs joueurs de leurs instruments respectifs, et que leur compos sont assez énormes ; ça leur arrive de faire des morceaux de 25minutes (et pourtant le tempo est loin d'être lent la plupart du temps) sans répeter les même plans plusieurs fois (Ecoute "A Change Of Season", elle est énorme)
> Donc le groupe est généralement métal, avec des grandes touches jazzy et un peu électro par endroit, acoustiques, prog'... Un groupe énorme quoi



tu as tout dit   j'adore ce groupe moi aussi ! 

d'ailleurs je suis toujours accro à leur dernier album, 'systematic chaos' ("constant motion" est grandiose!)



Dark-Tintin a dit:


> T'as intêret à écouter Alem, j'suis quand même aller sur youtube pour te trouver ça


merci beaucoup mais tu vois le souci, c'est que youtube marche pas chez nous en ce moment (en tunisie) sinon j'aurais mis des extraits moi aussi, c'est pas l'envie qui me manque!


----------



## CouleurSud (12 Mai 2008)

iNannoussa a dit:


> Tu as toutes les raisons de le penser! joli trio! mais c'est très différent, il sont plutôt jazz tous les trois, non? Par contre, vai, satriani et petrucci jouent surtout du rock (quoique satriani a touché souvent au jazz)
> je me dois de citer égalememnt eric johnson, Yngwie Malmsteen (il est très fort lui!) ... et comme tu le dis, *on peut encore en citer pleins d'autres*



Ah oui. Tiens, j'en ai un en rayon là :

[youtube]Ck05ixICiak&feature=related[/youtube]


Ah ben non, c'est vrai, il est mort


----------



## Schillier21 (12 Mai 2008)

iNannoussa a dit:


> Bonjour à tous , ce matin c'est ​
> G3 live in tokyo
> Vai, Satriani, Petrucci
> 
> ...




J'ai eu la chance de voir ce dvd... ben ya rien à redire.... les musiciens assurent, la musique psychédélique est au rendez-vous et ils se la pètent sur scène,
agréable à regarder

A si quand même un petit truc qui m'avait dérangé...
-à un moment, le bassiste de petrucci ,ou de vai je sais plus, prend une basse deux manches !!! mais il joue que sur un manche !!!  pourquoi avoir une deux manches s'il joue que sur un ????


----------



## Schillier21 (12 Mai 2008)

Sinon ce matin c'est Dub Incorporation.

Ca m'aide à travailler un peu 

un bon ptit reggae-dub le matin = un réveil tout en douceur.

et leurs sonorités sont excellentes je trouve








​


----------



## IceandFire (12 Mai 2008)

Georges Michael, "twenty five" :love: :king:, ça me rappelle de bons souvenirs...les supers models, cindy crawford, helena christensencoucou: NED ), stephanie seymour...:love:...Bref que du beau monde... ....


----------



## Schillier21 (12 Mai 2008)

Je me permets de mettre ma petite touche personnelle pour la série _:

Mais qui est donc le meilleur guitariste? Moi je dis que c'est celui-là...

_Pour ma part, je ne pense pas qu'il y ait de meilleur guitariste... Comparer Satriani et Metheny est juste impossible, vu qu'ils ne jouent pas le même genre de musique. Il y a des très bons guitaristes (à l'électrique, la classique ou la basse) mais pas *UN* guitariste qui surpasse tous les autres.
J'en discutai encore avec mon prof de guitare avant d'aller au concert de Satriani (justement^^) et il me disait la même chose...

Voilà, j'ai fini. 

Bonne journée....parce que chez moi il pleut


----------



## Dark-Tintin (12 Mai 2008)

Il fait beau, il est temps de bourriner ;

*1349*
[YOUTUBE]eDSSqAF-VdU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Schillier21 (12 Mai 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Il fait beau, il est temps de bourriner ;
> 
> *1349*
> [youtube]eDSSqAF-VdU[/youtube]




qu'une chose qui m'a marqué dès le début: le batteur est complètement cinglé

sinon c'est du gros métal baveux, dans le genre _casse la baraque-ni*** ta mère
_j'ai arrêté ça il y a un petit moment, surtout à cause des geulées des chanteurs....


----------



## naas (12 Mai 2008)

la vidéo et rip est disponible sur le site de portishead
http://www.portishead.co.uk/video.php?flv=TheRip.flv


----------



## tirhum (12 Mai 2008)

*MAY BLITZ*
_The 2nd Of May_





Un pote m'a prêté ce disque, j'avais déjà entendu parler de ce groupe (ainsi que plein d'autres de ces années là), mais pas l'occasion d'écouter...
Cette multitude de groupes des 70's, fait que l'on passe probablement à côté de certaines choses intéressantes...
Pour l'instant un peu de mal à cerner la musique entre le psyché, blues, rock, jazz et j'en passe...
'fin, typique 70's, quoi...
L'ensemble passe bien, va falloir plusieurs passages, quand même,  pour bien apprécier...

Si vous voulez en savoir plus...
http://orexisofdeath.blogspot.com/2007/08/may-blitz-may-blitz-1970-uk-heavy.html
http://orexisofdeath.blogspot.com/2007/08/may-blitz-second-of-may-1971-uk-heavy.html

P.S : du "son" en cliquant sur l'image...


----------



## IceandFire (12 Mai 2008)

Chaleur normande, Hoogarden and R.E.M intégrale :style: :king:


----------



## tirhum (12 Mai 2008)

Oh dais !...
Fait chaud, aussi, au Hav' ?!...  





J'écoute PATTO, même période que MAY BLITZ...
Première écoute, aussi...
Même topo que le groupe précédent...


----------



## IceandFire (12 Mai 2008)

Dais  pas dèèè  oui très chaud surtout à la plage:style: et en Ligue 1


----------



## macinside (12 Mai 2008)

écoute du soir bonsoir, on va voir si je rigole bien  et puis il joue tout les soirs a 200 m de mon taff


----------



## Deleted member 24245 (12 Mai 2008)

Infected Mushroom


----------



## iNannoussa (13 Mai 2008)

Bonjour 

Ce matin c'est  Super Black Market Clash de The Clash
(Je sais que je suis tout le temps là à vous mettre les pochettes des albums mais c'est parce que je les collectionne et que je pense que ça donne envie de découvrir, une belle pochette:rose

Voir la pièce jointe 17149​
21 titres (quand même!) époustouflants et très variés. Bon, the clash c'est à la base un groupe de punk mais ils mélangent tout (surtout le reggae, ça m'a semblé assez bizarre au début!) et les paroles, quand on fait attention, sont très bien aussi


----------



## IceandFire (13 Mai 2008)

Enfin, j'ai reçu mon disque commandé en angleterre à Jersey pour être précis ,
mon coup de coeur, The Like :love:, 3 petites nanas américaines, magnifiques :love: ce qui ne gâte rien, une petite voix fluette au miel, :love: des mélodies douces et qui se retiennent bien...:love:....l'album est dispo aussi sur le itunes music store, mais rien que pour le livret de photos ça vaut vraiment le coup de posséder l'objet du désir...:love:...En boucle pour des siècles et des siècles...:love:. Je les aient découverte  sur la chaine de concert HD sur la freebox, dans l'émission London Live, d'ailleurs cette émission repasse régulièrement...
leur Myspace© :   http://www.myspace.com/thelike  :style: :king:


----------



## Schillier21 (13 Mai 2008)

IceandFire a dit:


> Enfin, j'ai reçu mon disque commandé en angleterre à Jersey pour être précis ,
> mon coup de coeur, The Like :love:, 3 petites nanas américaines, magnifiques :love: ce qui ne gâte rien, une petite voix fluette au miel, :love: des mélodies douces et qui se retiennent bien...:love:....l'album est dispo aussi sur le itunes music store, mais rien que pour le livret de photos ça vaut vraiment le coup de posséder l'objet du désir...:love:...En boucle pour des siècles et des siècles...:love:. Je les aient découverte  sur la chaine de concert HD sur la freebox, dans l'émission London Live, d'ailleurs cette émission repasse régulièrement...
> leur Myspace© :   http://www.myspace.com/thelike  :style: :king:


Merci de nous faire partager cette découverte.

En effet c'est de la bonne pop
des mélodies qui n'ont rien d'extraordinaires, mais qui sont très bien avec les voix...

Jolie trouvaille

PS: en effet, le livret doit être intéressant à posseder


----------



## KARL40 (13 Mai 2008)

Le nouvel album des BLACK ANGELS "Directions to see a ghost"
Rock fortement psyché et très bon album ....

Pour une écoute : http://www.myspace.com/theblackangels


----------



## hegemonikon (14 Mai 2008)

1965, excellente année même si mes parents ne se connaissaient pas encore 
*
Françoise Hardy*, _Mon amie la rose

_[youtube]Uwmk3vH8czo[/youtube]


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2008)

KARL40 a dit:


> Le nouvel album des BLACK ANGELS "Directions to see a ghost"
> Rock fortement psyché et très bon album ....
> 
> Pour une écoute : http://www.myspace.com/theblackangels





   

Aussitôt écouté, aussitôt commandé !

Excellentissimme !!!

:style:


----------



## gKatarn (14 Mai 2008)

IceandFire a dit:


> Enfin, j'ai reçu mon disque commandé en angleterre à Jersey pour être précis ,
> mon coup de coeur, The Like :love:, 3 petites nanas américaines, magnifiques :love: ce qui ne gâte rien, une petite voix fluette au miel, :love: des mélodies douces et qui se retiennent bien...:love:....l'album est dispo aussi sur le itunes music store, mais rien que pour le livret de photos ça vaut vraiment le coup de posséder l'objet du désir...:love:...En boucle pour des siècles et des siècles...:love:. Je les aient découverte  sur la chaine de concert HD sur la freebox, dans l'émission London Live, d'ailleurs cette émission repasse régulièrement...
> leur Myspace© :   http://www.myspace.com/thelike  :style: :king:



Morrissey is dead ?


----------



## IceandFire (14 Mai 2008)

peut être   m'en fou  ...faut dire qu'elles ont d'autres arguments :love:


----------



## GrInGoo (14 Mai 2008)

Pour moi en ce moment :

_Orsten - Fleur Blanche_


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Mai 2008)

Un titre méconnu de CURE en dehors des fans. Le long instrumental de 29 minutes de Carnage Visors, jamais réédité en CD.
Une merveille envoûtante. :love:


----------



## teo (14 Mai 2008)

Carnage Visors est à découvrir  c'est vraiment excellent, peut-être pas pour le moral, mais c'est envoutant. Fab', pour information, fais toi plaisir, la version Deluxe de Faith sortie en 2005 comporte Carnage Visors en Bonus Track 

Ces derniers jours, entre mes podcasts favoris, les compilations Hi & Fly, Playtime.  Ambiance groove, latin ou funk, quelques classiques pour des moments rétro qui bougent bien, de préférence avec une tequila ou un cuba libre pas loin 







 - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 -


----------



## la(n)guille (14 Mai 2008)

pas mal, j'ai les deux premiers, je te comprends...

Toutefois, que signifie cuba-libre pour toi??





j'espère que c'est une version de rhum non-américain, sans coca, sinon... gare...


----------



## teo (14 Mai 2008)

je ne connais pas le Cuba Libre sans coca, faudra que tu m'envoies la recette par MP  ou que tu viennes à Paris me gronder 

Sinon, là une petite dose de rappel (pas plus de 2-3 fois par jour) de _Witching Hour_ de Ladytron (merci iNannoussa pour l'idée, il y a quelques jours...),  groupe que j'ai malheureusement loupé lors de son passage à Paris, quasi incognito (j'ai su qu'il passait le soir même... too late :/ ), dont dandywarhol décrit le concert ici. Même pas mal  juste très jaloux


----------



## Dark-Tintin (14 Mai 2008)

IceandFire a dit:


> peut être   m'en fou  ...faut dire qu'elles ont d'autres arguments :love:



La blonde à gauche sur la couverture est plutôt bonnasse 


Sinon : 
*Burzum - Aske*






J'devrais très bientôt avoir le Tshirt avec l'église brûlée de la photo en image 












Puis là aussi j'écoute Bergtatt de *Ulver*, un groupe un peu spécial puisqu'il a laaargement changé de style au fur et à mesure, puisqu'il y'a 2 parties bien distinctes : 
D'abord entre Black Metal bien bourrin (dans la veine Trve Black), Avant-Gardiste (comme Arcturus et autres du genres), et folk (du style d'Empyrium sur leurs deux derniers albums) pour les quelques premiers albums ;
Ensuite, le groupe prend un tournant entre Jazz et Electronique minimaliste (pas trop la même chose), puis revient à un mélange metal/électro' minimaliste ; En gros entre Black, Folk, Jazz et Electro, pour un même groupe c'est plutôt varié


----------



## Anick88 (15 Mai 2008)

En ce moment au réveil,(album 4 min de Madonna) sinon ACDC,Pink Floyd,Pop,Techno,Reggae,dance......et j'en passe


----------



## tsss (15 Mai 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Un titre méconnu de CURE en dehors des fans. Le long instrumental de 29 minutes de Carnage Visors, jamais réédité en CD.
> Une merveille envoûtante. :love:



Très bon (souvenirs), ça colle avec la trilogie (seventeen seconds/faith/pornography) ... l'apogée; si je me souviens bien, ce morceau était présent sur la face B de la cassette.


----------



## hegemonikon (15 Mai 2008)

En ce moment j'écoute deux petits groupes produits par le label en bas chez moi: :love:

*High Tone - *_Underground Wobble





_*
EZ3kiel* - _The Battlefield





_


----------



## richard-deux (16 Mai 2008)

En ce moment: Funk Soul 






*Baby Charles - Baby Charles*

http://www.myspace.com/babycharlesband
:love:


----------



## IceandFire (16 Mai 2008)

"Ciao" Le Best of de Lush, magnifique groupe, avec desire lines entre autre...:king:
le batteur s'est pendu et le groupe à mis fin à l'aventure...la bassiste à formé "sing-sing" mais ce n'est pas du tout la même chose...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (16 Mai 2008)

Le nouveau clip de *Behemoth*  : At The Left Hand Ov God

Dans le genre égocentrique le leader à l'air d'un vrai prophète, mais niveau musique le bourrinage est jouissif comme celui de quasiment aucun autre groupe :love: 


[YOUTUBE]zzz0YVEgT5U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2008)

Sérieux, j'aurais cette tête là - et obligé aussi d'aller me fringuer chez Mad-Emmaus-Max - je crois que je serais aussi furibard que lui !!!


Mais la zique est sympa.


----------



## fedo (16 Mai 2008)

aujourd'hui j'ai entendu ça





un projet commun à Kat Bjelland de _Babes in Toyland_ et Russell Simmins batteur du _Blues Explosion_.
cela ne pouvait me laisser indifférent. ça ressemble effectivement au mariage des 2.


----------



## macinside (16 Mai 2008)

il faut j'arrête d'acheter des disques moi :affraid: sinon c'est toujours aussi magique dionysos, et babet c'est les plus jolies des rouquines :love:


----------



## zepatente (17 Mai 2008)

Nostalgique des 80's , fan de jazz manouche , the lost fingers est pour vous , un petit groupe de Québec


----------



## IceandFire (17 Mai 2008)

La merveilleuse tout autant que le film B.O de SNATCH :love:


----------



## alèm (17 Mai 2008)

vous savez l'écoutez mais dieu que vous ne savez pas parler de musique, ni de vos émotions&#8230;

vous devriez vous inscrire sur twitter !


----------



## macinside (17 Mai 2008)

alèm a dit:


> vous savez l'écoutez mais dieu que vous ne savez pas parler de musique, ni de vos émotions&#8230;



mais ça, ça me fait bien rire 






maintenant j'ai envi d'un café  (enfin la flaque ®©&#8482; ne l'avait plus aux halles, direction ITMS  )

Nathalie ... mon amour des JMJ


----------



## tweek (18 Mai 2008)

[YOUTUBE]6Xq8HRNmuYs[/YOUTUBE]

I :love:  80's so funk yah!


----------



## teo (18 Mai 2008)

alèm a dit:


> vous savez l'écoutez mais dieu que vous ne savez pas parler de musique, ni de vos émotions
> 
> vous devriez vous inscrire sur twitter !



je me suis toujours demandé si c'était de la timidité ou de la paresse 

avant le déjeuner, un petit moment helvète, Mich Gerber et _The endless string_.
Un bassiste, un violoncelliste, un bidouilleur de son, un créateur d'ambiance, impressionnant en concert, j'avais été scotché il y a bien longtemps par un concert à l'_Usine Kuegler_ de Genève, pendant la rénovation de l'autre _Usine_ lors de la sortie de son Mistery Bay. Comme un souffle parfois, une respiration, un son fait écho à un autre, s'amplifie, repart, revient, boucles, pleins et déliés. Subtil, envoutant. Chez Blue Note.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (18 Mai 2008)

Moi j'pense qu'une chanson ça vaut mieux qu'un texte de 10 lignes "Mes-émotions-incroyables-en-écoutant-cet-album" où on s'emmerde autant qu'en lisant une critique de télérama :sleep:


[YOUTUBE]BnBRdTC4NC0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## richard-deux (18 Mai 2008)

macinside a dit:


> mais ça, ça me fait bien rire
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 
Je connais le premier disque: *Chansons cons*
:love:


----------



## silvio (19 Mai 2008)

Après Radiohead, Tricky et les Dandy Warhols sortent leur nouvel album sur le net
C'est là : http://www.ecrans.fr/Musique-en-ligne-Tricky-et-les,4134.html
3 morceaux à écouter sur le site de Tricky
Je télécharge et le dernier Dandy Warhols, et je reviens ici pour en parler


----------



## silvio (19 Mai 2008)

iNannoussa a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> Ce matin c'est  Super Black Market Clash de The Clash
> ....
> 21 titres (quand même!) époustouflants et très variés. Bon, the clash c'est à la base un groupe de punk mais ils mélangent tout (surtout le reggae, ça m'a semblé assez bizarre au début!) et les paroles, quand on fait attention, sont très bien aussi


Dingue ....   ... ouais il y avait un petit message derrière le mouvement punk, et les Clash était clairement le groupe le plus engagé

Quant au reggae .. ben euh en 76-78, les punks écoutaient aussi du Reggae, notamment Yellowman, Dr Alimentado, Burning Spear
Et tu trouves d'autres morceaux chez les Ruts (Jah War), Nina Hagen (African Reggae) etc ..
les Clash se sont même essayés au Dub et ont joué avec Linton Kwesi Jonhson
Et les premiers skinheads n'écoutaient que ça avant la dérive faf et la musique Oï
C'est aussi ces influences qui ont lancé le revival ska (The Specials, The Beat, Selecter, Madness etc ..)


----------



## teo (19 Mai 2008)

silvio a dit:


> Dingue ....   ... ouais il y avait un petit message derrière le mouvement punk, et les Clash était clairement le groupe le plus engagé
> 
> Quant au reggae .. ben euh en 76-78, les punks écoutaient aussi du Reggae, notamment Yellowman, Dr Alimentado, Burning Spear
> Et tu trouves d'autres morceaux chez les Ruts (Jah War), Nina Hagen (African Reggae) etc ..
> ...



69 powaaa > Trojan 

_Automn Leaves_ pour terminer une série _Coldcut_ :love:


----------



## ficelle (20 Mai 2008)

si il y a une bonne âme parmi vous pour me donner le nom du disque avec les 2 tartines au premier plan.....


----------



## IceandFire (20 Mai 2008)

en tout cas les 3 plus beaux sont le frigo , le modele de Cocteau et la porte en bois :style:  :love:


----------



## ficelle (20 Mai 2008)

les autres c'est bon, mais j'ai besoin du nom des tartines.... repas gastronomique en jeux !


----------



## fedo (21 Mai 2008)

> Après Radiohead, Tricky et les Dandy Warhols sortent leur nouvel album sur le net


c'est déjà le deuxième d'affilée pour Nine Inch Nails.
intégralement gratuit et disponible en plein de formats de qualité (FLAC, mp3 320 kbs...).

pas encore écouté. mais celui-ci comporte du chant. le précédent (les fameux Ghost I, II, III, IV) n'en comportait pas et baignait plus dans un registre ambient expérimental avec de très bons titres parfois bien bruitistes.

Par ailleurs, je réitère le conseil consommateur de KARL40.
le nouveau _Black Angels _est excellent.




encore meilleur que le précédent toujours dans un registre néo psychédélique au son très soigné.


----------



## samoussa (22 Mai 2008)

réécouté régulièrement, parce que " moanin' " est un des plus grands morceaux de jazz...


----------



## alèm (22 Mai 2008)

une seule erreur sur cette pochette&#8230; Charles Mingus détestait qu'on l'appelle Charlie qui était le  diminutif insultant des Blancs envers les Noirs&#8230;

à écouter sa manière de faire vibrer sa contrebasse sur Fleurette Africaine comme si c'était la tige d'une fleur&#8230;


----------



## iYogi (22 Mai 2008)

Adam Green, Sixes and Sevens


----------



## alèm (22 Mai 2008)

oui et ?


----------



## iYogi (22 Mai 2008)

iYogi a dit:


> Adam Green, Sixes and Sevens



ça doit être son 4ème album en solo, de belles mélodies et une voix envoûtante ....


----------



## alèm (22 Mai 2008)

c'est mieux&#8230;


----------



## maousse (22 Mai 2008)

ficelle a dit:


> si il y a une bonne âme parmi vous pour me donner le nom du disque avec les 2 tartines au premier plan.....




par ici mon bon ficelle  :rateau: 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/makarellos/2254939573/


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mai 2008)

Lhasa-La Llorna.
Musique parfois mélancolique parfois gaie à la voix profonde et splendide...
Bon, j'avoue, je suis pas très fort pour donner envie d'écouter cet album, mais ça fait 4ans je connais Lhasa et je m'en lasse pas. Sa voix est incroyable et chaque fois que je l'entends, je frisonne comme un c**.:rose:


----------



## tirhum (23 Mai 2008)

Le deuxième album... 






En anglais, français, espagnol...
Plus "ouvert" que le premier, plus d'instruments divers, d'influences diverses, des thèmes acoustiques, des thèmes proches de Tom Waits, etc...
Difficile à "expliquer"...
Un vrai capharnaüm... :love:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mai 2008)

J'apprécie moi le second que le premier, mais il est tout de même de très bonne facture  
Sinon, j'écoute ça ce matin pour suivre avec ma soirée d'hier. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




The Herbalizer, Remedies.
C'est sympathique, pas prise de tête, une bonne musique pour se mettre en route..


----------



## tsss (24 Mai 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> .....
> The Herbalizer, Remedies.
> C'est sympathique, pas prise de tête, une bonne musique pour se mettre en route..


   soupçon de jazz, des samples à tomber (de haut), des cuivres .... soul/funk/hip-hop, tout est bon chez Herbalizer, et en live c'est du top bien bon !
(edit : au passage leur prochain album pointe presque le bout de son nez; ça sent bon la funk psychée --> "amores Bongo")

matin grisouille sur Lyon, zou, un titre chasse nuage (Since i left you - The Avalanches) dans tous les sens du terme, le clip est génial .....

[YOUTUBE]VfAuFAgHpzc[/YOUTUBE]

... ça y est il fait beau, même chez vous ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mai 2008)

Fugazi 
playlist:

 *The Argument* (2001) 
le groupe Hardcore de Washington DC  s'est un peu assagit. l'album flirte  vers une pop dépressive post-punk. 
(full disclosure_epic probleme_life and lime_ex-spectator_nightshop_argument...). 

*Red Medecine* (1995) mélodies dissonnantes, morceaux destructrurées, l'énergie punk des débuts... 
(latest disgrace_forensic scene_combination lock_fell destroyed_target_back to base_downde city_long distance runner...)





Fugazi. _The Argument_. 2001.





Fugazi. _Red Medecine_. 1995.

*******
un de mes playlists préférés du matin...


----------



## samoussa (25 Mai 2008)

alèm a dit:


> une seule erreur sur cette pochette Charles Mingus détestait qu'on l'appelle Charlie qui était le  diminutif insultant des Blancs envers les Noirs



je vois que monsieur est connaisseur 
A ce titre je ne peux que recommander la lecteur de son livre "Moins qu' un chien"


----------



## Mental Maelstrom (25 Mai 2008)

Dimmu Borgir - Stormblast.


----------



## Nephou (25 Mai 2008)

_Un dimanche soir bavard._

Retour en 97 sur un canapé défoncé, une bande de pote, un coin de cheminé et le crâne défoncé. _Cest dingue ce que ça pisse le sang le cuir chevelu _Compresses strips retour dans les cordes _Si Mi La Ré Sol
_
On délire autour dun 4-pistes, décidant de ce qui plus tard sappellera une _playlist _ même en français. Lun dentre nous ramène un disque orné dune couronne, dun nom composé en _copperplate gothic_ et dun titre semblant extrait dun menu de KFC.

Premier morceau, piste 7 : ma première écoute d_I will survive_ ; ma référence.

Le voix les cuivres la basse et la guitare de lénergie, du plaisir et des yeux qui brillent.

Ce soir, au détour dune visite sur liTunes Store je mes suis payé un bonne tranche de cake en guise de madeleine cest encore meilleur 




​


----------



## CatFauve (26 Mai 2008)

Je suis tombée dessus (boum) à cause de la pochette - faite par Storm Thorgerson (auteur entre autres de pochettes de Pink Floyd).
Et bien... figurez vous que c'est Europe, sisi, le même groupe qui a fait le (in)famous Final Countdown 
L'album s'appelle Secret Society, la musique - du bon vieux rock légèrement teinté de rose et paillettes (on ne peut pas renier ses origines, hein). 
Mon opinion - franchement pas mal, ça sent l'évolution dans le "bon" sens, déjà qu'ils n'ont plus leurs cheveux sur la pochette....





http://www.europetheband.com


----------



## ficelle (26 Mai 2008)

maousse a dit:


> par ici mon bon ficelle  :rateau:
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/makarellos/2254939573/





merci beaucoup !


----------



## thescreaminghand (26 Mai 2008)

Bauhaus - Go Away White - nouvelle opus très bonne cuvée


----------



## CouleurSud (28 Mai 2008)

Là, du coup, pour une fois, je n'ai pas grand chose à dire

Ah si : la classe ! 

Mink Deville. _Cadillac Walk

_[youtube]Y6wKV2TKanI&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mai 2008)

thescreaminghand a dit:


> Bauhaus - Go Away White - nouvelle opus très bonne cuvée



je préfère la noirceur sèche des débuts:
_ In The Flat Field_, _Mask_ et _Burning From The Inside_.

_ Gotham _semblait clore un retour définitif sous forme de résurrection.
j'aime toujours l'énergie live. il y a quelque chose d'organique.
et _Gotham _possède ce son particulier, cette "énergie de l'organique"...

alors le passage du noir au blanc (éthéré) est tout un symbole.
c'est bien l'album de la fin. 
la fin de Bauhaus. 
le chant du cygne.

une dernière sortie macabre, mais monotone et sans éclat...

il me faudra (peut être) du temps pour y retrouver la splendeur sombre des débuts 
ou y déceler quelque chose que je n'ai pas vu, 
quelque chose qui m'a échappé...

*******





Bauhaus. Mask.





Bauhaus. Gotham.

*******
donc Playlist avec Crakkle et Gotham...

.


----------



## CatFauve (28 Mai 2008)

Wild One - the very best of Thin Lizzy, plusieurs morceaux signés Gary Moore (ex-Thin Lizzy pour ceux qui en savent rien).
Dancing in the Moonlight avec la basse de Lynott - celle-là me met dans un état second, je l'avoue...:rateau:


----------



## iYogi (28 Mai 2008)

Ma liberté

Georges Moustaki

En ces temps sombres .... il nous fait revivre des moments forts de notre existence.


----------



## samoussa (29 Mai 2008)




----------



## Anonyme (29 Mai 2008)

(Très) probablement déjà évoqué, Tortoise et le magnifique album TNT
Rien que la couverture est selon moi un bon présage...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Un savant mélange de rock, d'électro, de jazz voir de dub devenant presque parfois "expérimental" (terme qui veux souvent tout et rien dire  )


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> (Très) probablement déjà évoqué, Tortoise et le magnifique album TNT
> Rien que la couverture est selon moi un bon présage...
> Un savant mélange de rock, d'électro, de jazz voir de dub devenant presque parfois "expérimental" (terme qui veux souvent tout et rien dire  )



  je les ai découverts parce qu'ils avaient participé à un projet avec le combo The Ex (Fishtank).
un curieux mélange entre guitares saturées, énergie punk et sons élaborés...

*******
sinon TNT:

 agréable et frais.  
 une musique  pour ascenseur seul, sophistiquée et légèrement décalée...  
 bien que je n'aime pas (forcément) ce genre d'hybridation. 
mais un son très travaillé avec une sorte de leitmotiv récurrent qui parcourt l'album... 

par contre j'ai moins aimé Standards. plus électronique et moins subtile...
après: j'ai arrêté...


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Mai 2008)

Retour aux sources:








:love: :love: :love:


----------



## fedo (30 Mai 2008)

dans le genre surprenant, les _Youngs Gods_ ont sorti un album de versions acoustiques (enfin pas totalement) de leurs anciens titres ainsi que des reprises, dont une assez singulière du _Ghost Rider_ de _Suicide_.





Comme je sais qu'il y a des amateurs des 2 groupes qui traînent des les parages...


----------



## CouleurSud (30 Mai 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> (Très) probablement déjà évoqué, Tortoise et le magnifique album TNT
> Rien que la couverture est selon moi un bon présage...
> 
> 
> ...





LHO a dit:


> je les ai découverts parce qu'ils avaient participé à un projet avec le combo The Ex (Fishtank).
> un curieux mélange entre guitares saturées, énergie punk et sons élaborés...
> 
> *******
> ...



Plus que cela quand même. Tortoise, avec notamment des groupes comme Labradford  et Gastr del Sol (où joue McEntire), ont ouvert au milieu des années 90 de nouveaux espaces musicaux qui seront ensuite explorés par Godspeed You/ Black Emperor ou Sigur Ros

_TNT _est vraiment un très bon disque. Et  _In the Fishtank _fait voir toutes la richesse que ce premier disque recelait


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Mai 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Plus que cela quand même. Tortoise, avec notamment des groupes comme Labradford  et Gastr del Sol (où joue McEntire), ont ouvert au milieu des années 90 de nouveaux espaces musicaux qui seront ensuite explorés par Godspeed You/ Black Emperor ou Sigur Ros
> 
> _TNT _est vraiment un très bon disque. Et  _In the Fishthank _fait voir toutes la richesse que ce premier disque recelait



les "Fish Tank Sessions "sont souvent excellent. Si tu ne connais pas, je te conseille celui de Isis/Aerograme


----------



## fedo (30 Mai 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> les "Fish Tank Sessions "sont souvent excellent. Si tu ne connais pas, je te conseille celui de Isis/Aerograme



ben justement perso celui-là m'a pas mal déçu.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Plus que cela quand même. Tortoise, avec notamment des groupes comme Labradford  et Gastr del Sol (où joue McEntire), ont ouvert au milieu des années 90 de nouveaux espaces musicaux qui seront ensuite explorés par Godspeed You/ Black Emperor ou Sigur Ros
> 
> _TNT _est vraiment un très bon disque. Et  _In the Fishthank _fait voir toutes la richesse que ce premier disque recelait




Godspeed, oui. 
notamment ce disque (un double) au nom impossible. Lift your skinny...
j'attends avec impatience le film de *Jem Cohen *sur _Godspeed You! Black Emperor_ (à l'origine titre d'un film sur des Hells nippons d'un obscur japonais dont je ne sais plus le nom ni l'époque... genre années 70)... 







Godspeed... Lift your skinny...

*******
Sigur Ros: zéro pointé. :rateau:
de toute façon je n'ai jamais aimé la musique de gens avec des noms à coucher dehors... 
et ne parlons pas de madame Matthew Barney... 

*******
edit:  Lift your skinny firsts like antennas to Heaven...
et Jem Cohen a fait, notamment, un excellent film sur Fugazi et The Ex...


----------



## yvos (30 Mai 2008)

Tom violence sur EVOL de Sonic Youth. Album souvent mis de côté dans la discographie de Sonic Youth et qui recèle pourant quelques morceaux fantastiques.






Version musclée sur le bootleg officiel Splitting the atom






Sinon, je rejoins ce qui a été dit au dessus sur Tortoise, etc..


----------



## CouleurSud (30 Mai 2008)

LHO a dit:


> *******
> Sigur Ros: zéro pointé. :rateau:
> de toute façon je n'ai jamais aimé la musique de gens avec des noms à coucher dehors...
> et ne parlons pas de madame Matthew Barney...
> ...



Faut que j'aille voir ça 

Sinon, pour Sigur Ros et sur Madame M.B., je suis d'accord avec toi, sauf sur un point : comment veux-tu qu'ils couchent dehors là où ils habitent ? 

Un petit groupe dans la lignée de Godspeed, sans en avoir la classe. Mais au moins, ils ont de l'imagination pour le titre des albums

Explosions In The Sky. _All of A Sudden, I Miss Everyone _(2007)
 On se souvient de _ Those Who Tell The Truth Shall Die _avec le fameux avionqui se crahera demain(sorti le 4 septembre 2001)


----------



## teo (30 Mai 2008)

fedo a dit:


> dans le genre surprenant, les _Youngs Gods_ ont sorti un album de versions acoustiques (enfin pas totalement) de leurs anciens titres ainsi que des reprises, dont une assez singulière du _Ghost Rider_ de _Suicide_.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Justement, je l'ai acheté à Genève lundi dernier, je ne l'ai écouté que superficiellement, pas vraiment concentré. Il faut que je prenne le temps. J'avais déjà entendu quelques morceaux en début de printemps sur leur myspace, _She Rains_ est très impressionnant. C'est déconcertant mais très intéressant quand on sait que TYG se sont passés de guitare depuis le début  Pas encore jeté un il au DVD, dommage que j'ai loupé leurs acoustiques au CCS cette année et l'année dernière...

Là, Syd Matters, j'aime beaucoup, juste pas trop souvent, là c'est une série avec  _Fever in winter shiver in june_, _A whisper and a sigh_ et _Someday We Will Foresee Obstacles_. J'aime énormément cette voix fatiguée et claire, ces instruments qui semblent parfois désacordés, cette ambiance mélancolique sans être suicidaire non plus...




Vous me donnez envie d'écoutez Tortoise, pourtant j'avais pas trop accroché à sa sortie et en plus il est parti avec les cartons de mon ex.
Ca sera pour une autre vie, sans doute, trop de choses à écouter.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2008)

yvos a dit:


> Tom violence sur EVOL de Sonic Youth. Album souvent mis de côté dans la discographie de Sonic Youth et qui recèle pourant quelques morceaux fantastiques.
> Version musclée sur le bootleg officiel Splitting the atom
> Sinon, je rejoins ce qui a été dit au dessus sur Tortoise, etc..



bon, sans vouloir la ramener sur tous les posts, mais celui-là était pas très loin... 
EVOL fait partie de mes playlists assez complexes des opus de SY. 
par contre je ne connais pas le live _Splitting The Atom_... 

*******
pour Tortoise, il y a deux camps: celui des ascenseurs et celui des liftiers fans et transis... 



CouleurSud a dit:


> Faut que j'aille voir ça
> 
> Un petit groupe dans la lignée de Godspeed, sans en avoir la classe. Mais au moins, ils ont de l'imagination pour le titre des albums
> 
> ...



les deux films existent en DVD (voir le lien Jem Cohen).
les commander chez Potemkine (rue Beaurepaire 75010 Paris).

*******
pour le titre: complétement dans la lignée Godspeed... 
il me semble avoir vu traîné leur nom dans des bacs obscurs et confidentiels...


----------



## Chang (30 Mai 2008)

Ca faisait un bail que j'avais pas poste et la je me sers un peu de l'actualite spatiale pour vous parler de ce tres cher label : 

*RED PLANET*​ 
Tous les tracks sont produits par The Martian, un pseudo de Mike Banks, un des fondateurs d'Underground Resistance. L'idee de base derriere ce label c'est qu'il sera actualise jusqu'a ce que lon trouve trace de vie sur Mars.




​
En fait derriere on retrouve une symbolique recurente de la techno de Detroit (rappelez vous No UFO de Juan Atkins) qui est composee d'une galaxie de producteurs, la tete dans les etoiles, qui revent, inventent, imaginent, la vie extraterrestre, parce que ca ne peut pas forcement etre pire que dans ce bas monde.

Derriere cette philosophie, cette approche de la musique, on decouvre une poignee de 12" assez savoureux, tres pointus et qui ne prennent pas une ride encore a l'heure actuelle. Il y a des tracks legendaires, comme Star Dancer (tres techno, avec cette basse envoutante) ou ces tracks tres lyriques, comme Sex In Zero Gravity. Le genre de son a ecouter lors d'un lever/coucher de soleil, apres une bonne nuit de fete.

Je vous laisse decouvrir le son de ce label sur le Myspace dedie. et si ca vous plait les tracks sont dispos sur Beatport, avec des extraits a ecouter pour se faire une idee.

 ​


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Faut que j'aille voir ça
> 
> Sinon, pour Sigur Ros et sur Madame M.B., je suis d'accord avec toi, sauf sur un point : comment veux-tu qu'ils couchent dehors là où ils habitent ?
> 
> ...



pour être exact le 27 août 2001 pour _ Those Who Tell The Truth Shall Die_ : le crash a donc eu lieu après-demain et l'idée date de 2000





Hex de Bark Psychosis

En plus d'être un bon album (lorgnant vers talk tal ou my bloody valentine), _Hex _sorti en 1994 est le premier album qui se verra qualifié de "post-rock" par le chroniqueur Simon Reynolds et que les groupes de Constellation populariseront.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2008)

LHO a dit:


> *******
> Sigur Ros: zéro pointé. :rateau:
> de toute façon je n'ai jamais aimé la musique de gens avec des noms à coucher dehors...
> et ne parlons pas de madame Matthew Barney...
> ...



à coucher dehors *tout nu* si l'on en juge la pochette de leur prochain album :


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2008)

fig. 5 a dit:


> à coucher dehors *tout nu* si l'on en juge la pochette de leur prochain album :



eux aussi s'essayent au nom Godspeedé: *með suð í eyrum við spilum endalaust* 
qui comme tout le monde le sait, veut dire: _with a buzz in our ears we play endlessly._ 

rien que pour ça, j'irai l'acheter... 
[et pochette façon "Idioterm"... ]


----------



## richard-deux (31 Mai 2008)

fig. 5 a dit:


> à coucher dehors *tout nu* si l'on en juge la pochette de leur prochain album :



Voir la vidéo:
http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=F2Mot68xhOw

Ils courent tout nu dans la nature.


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mai 2008)

Le nouvel album d'Arthur H: l'Homme du monde qui sortira le 2 juin 2008.




Explication du cd et de sa création sur son site: ici 

Premières impressions:

Un peu (beaucoup) déçu dans l'ensemble à la première écoute 
Toujours un faible pour ses albums plus jazzi ou plus "électro" comme la Négresse Blanche.
Malgré cela certains titres sont plus sympathiques tel que "Cosmonaute", "Radio Cityé"...
De plus de nombreux titres font des clin d'oeil à d'anciens albums tel que "Adieu Tristesse".

J'attends plusieurs écoute pour avoir un avis définitif mais j'avoue être vraiment déçu (probablement accentué par le fait que je l'ai vu en concert récemment...)


----------



## CheepnisAroma (1 Juin 2008)

richarddeux a dit:


> Voir la vidéo:
> http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=F2Mot68xhOw
> 
> Ils courent tout nu dans la nature.


Zut et flute ! Vidéo retirée de YouTube


----------



## Schillier21 (1 Juin 2008)

Ces temps période reggae:

-Gentleman

-Tribal Seeds

-The Pharcyde

-Lyricson

-Collie Buddz

-....


Toutes ces douces mélodies tranquilles qui m'aident à émerger les matins difficiles (c'est à dire tous les jours ces temps)... 

Sans oublier un peu d'électro:

-Le Peuple de l'Herbe

-Wax Tailor

-...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juin 2008)

CheepnisAroma a dit:


> Zut et flute ! Vidéo retirée de YouTube



C'est sur leur site : ici


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juin 2008)

fig. 5 a dit:


> C'est sur leur site : ici



c'est revenu...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juin 2008)

LHO a dit:


> c'est revenu...



il y a un titre sur leur site en téléchargement du prochain


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juin 2008)

LHO a dit:


> Sigur Ros: zéro pointé. :rateau:
> de toute façon je n'ai jamais aimé la musique de gens avec des noms à coucher dehors...





LHO a dit:


> eux aussi s'essayent au nom Godspeedé: *með suð í eyrum við spilum endalaust*
> qui comme tout le monde le sait, veut dire: _with a buzz in our ears we play endlessly._
> 
> rien que pour ça, j'irai l'acheter...
> [et pochette façon "Idioterne"... ]





fig. 5 a dit:


> il y a un titre sur leur site en téléchargement du prochain



ah! merci... 
cela infirmera ou confirmera tout le bien que je pense d'eux... 





*******
edit: bon, après 3:08:16 mn, cela confirme, donc, tout le bien que je ne pense pas d'eux...


----------



## Mobyduck (1 Juin 2008)

Je ne sais pas si vous connaissez One shot not sur Arte, m'enfin si je vous en parle c'est qu'hier soir grâce à l'émission j'ai découvert Richie Havens...et son _Going back to my roots_ m'a mis un méchant coup de pompe au derche!  :love:

Pour voir l'émission dans son intégralité (1h27) c'est par ici que ça se passe.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juin 2008)

Tout à fait d'accord, cette émission est vraiment très bien.
Personnellement Richie Evens m'a mis plus une claque qu'un coup de pied au c**, mais bon c'est une affaire de point de vue


----------



## Schillier21 (1 Juin 2008)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Je ne sais pas si vous connaissez One shot not sur Arte, m'enfin si je vous en parle c'est qu'hier soir grâce à l'émission j'ai découvert Richie Havens...et son _Going back to my roots_ m'a mis un méchant coup de pompe au derche!  :love:
> 
> Pour voir l'émission dans son intégralité (1h27) c'est par ici que ça se passe.





Merci pour le lien, mais comme je suis suisse, je peux pas regarder la vidéo......
pourriture de site de mer**!!


----------



## Macounette (1 Juin 2008)

Du Mark Knopfler à toutes les sauces. Histoire de se mettre dans l'ambiance pour le concert de mardi prochain. :love:

Enfin... quand mon cher et tendre fait une pause dans l'écoute de ses tubes des années 80 :mouais: .... :affraid:


----------



## CheepnisAroma (1 Juin 2008)

fig. 5 a dit:


> C'est sur leur site : ici


Merci pour le lien. Je ne connaissais pas ce groupe


----------



## Schillier21 (1 Juin 2008)

CheepnisAroma a dit:


> Merci pour le lien. Je ne connaissais pas ce groupe





Moi non plus, et la musique est bien trippante (le clip aide je crois )

Merci

Pis pour le titre en téléchargement.... c'est celui du clip non??


----------



## Mobyduck (1 Juin 2008)

Schillier21 a dit:


> Merci pour le lien, mais comme je suis suisse, je peux pas regarder la vidéo......
> pourriture de site de mer**!!



Peut-être qu'en passant par un proxy... T'en as une bonne liste ici.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juin 2008)

LHO a dit:


> ah! merci...
> cela infirmera ou confirmera tout le bien que je pense d'eux...
> 
> 
> ...



De gustibus et coloribus non est disputandum ...

... écoute/regarde néanmoins Olsen Olsen

ou les titres Odin's Raven Magic


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juin 2008)

fig. 5 a dit:


> De gustibus et coloribus non est disputandum ...
> 
> ... écoute/regarde néanmoins Olsen Olsen
> 
> ou les titres Odin's Raven Magic



pas de dispute...
et pas fermé, 
puisque j'écoute.
et que j'ai un ou deux albums d'eux.

je vais écouter en silence...  

*******
merci pour les liens.

*******
edit: simplement si tu aimes les voix particulières, écoute Mari Boine.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2008)

Eulogy for Evolution - Ólafur Arnalds






Cet islandais vient de Mosfellsbaer, petit village où Sigur Ros a installé son studio. Pianiste de formation, son premier album (Eulogy donc) est un album de musique classique (à la Pärt) mais dans un rendu pop-rock (il est également membre de groupes de hard).

Le deuxième album qui arrive dans les bacs est plus teinté électronique


----------



## CheepnisAroma (2 Juin 2008)

Ces derniers temps j'écoute beaucoup Magma. Ça faisait des années que je navais pas écouté ce groupe. Magma cest toujours un peu étrange, martial. Nempêche que musicalement c'est génial !!! Les churs sont très beaux.

http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=FlJKKtgreqw

Euh dites Christian Vander, si vous lisez ça, vous pourriez pas me donner des cours de batterie ? Ça a lair facile à vous voir


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2008)

CheepnisAroma a dit:


> http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=FlJKKtgreqw
> 
> Euh dites Christian Vander, si vous lisez ça, vous pourriez pas me donner des cours de batterie ? Ça a lair facile à vous voir




son maître s'appelle Elvin Jones, 
le batteur de Coltrane...


----------



## CheepnisAroma (2 Juin 2008)

LHO a dit:


> son maître s'appelle Elvin Jones,
> le batteur de Coltrane...


Je l'ai vu en concert au New Morning en 2000. Un très grand, immense batteur :king:


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juin 2008)

Brancher deux MC 505 avec aux manettes les deux viennois Bernard Fleischmann (morr music) et Herbert Weixelbaum :


----------



## pepit0 (3 Juin 2008)

moi c'est plutôt musique classique. aïe! pour un gamin de 16 ans je sais c'est assez atypique! Mais bon, j'assume totalement! au moins une heure d'écoute par jour, pendant les cours(maintenant en l'occurence....). J'ai même songé à devenir pianiste, mais je m'y suis pris un peu tard... Comme quoi, y en a pour tous les goûts!


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juin 2008)

pepit0 a dit:


> moi c'est plutôt musique classique. aïe! pour un gamin de 16 ans je sais c'est assez atypique! Mais bon, j'assume totalement! au moins une heure d'écoute par jour, pendant les cours(maintenant en l'occurence....). J'ai même songé à devenir pianiste, mais je m'y suis pris un peu tard... Comme quoi, y en a pour tous les goûts!



il fut un temps où j'écoutais en boucle la "Matthaüs Passion" de Bach, par Harnoncourt...
(entre autre...) 

sinon, la musique classique, c'est assez vaste...


----------



## alèm (3 Juin 2008)

très bonne version même si un peu vieillote désormais en ce qui concerne les instruments  (surtout les corni da caccia&#8230; )

(j'ai commencé par jouer du baroque perso&#8230; )


----------



## Schillier21 (3 Juin 2008)

c'est vrai que dire qu'on écoute de la musique classique c'est assez vaste...


Tu peux préciser ??

tu écoutes de la polyphonie vocale ? du baroque...??


Sinon là c'est juste un ptit morceau de Justice (oui le groupe électro qui fait fureur avec la chanson sur-commerciale que j'aime pas du tout) : phantom part.1(celle-là je l'aime ^^)

[youtube]NtbSMMaycYo[/youtube]


Mais bon faut bien enchaîner avec quelques chose, pis comme j'écoutais Enter Shikari dans le train en revenant chez moi...
Ben un ptit reggae fera du bien

[YOUTUBE]PZ_Qn3oTNiQ[/YOUTUBE]

*Tribal Seeds* : Island Girl​


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juin 2008)

alèm a dit:


> très bonne version même si un peu vieillote désormais en ce qui concerne les instruments  (surtout les corni da caccia )
> 
> (j'ai commencé par jouer du baroque perso )



j'ai aussi la version Furtwängler avec DF Dieskau... 
un live de 1954...

*******
pour Harnoncourt, je parlais de la première version, avec James Bowman, Paul Esswood, Kurt Equiluz...






je ne connais pas la seconde version:


----------



## alèm (3 Juin 2008)

LHO a dit:


> j'ai aussi la version Furtwängler avec DF Dieskau...
> un live de 1954...
> 
> *******
> pour Harnoncourt, je parlais de la première version, avec James Bowman, Paul Esswood, Kurt Equiluz...



je parlais aussi de la première version, je me souviens que sur ces versions tu as aussi le jeune soprane Sebastian Henning qui fait merveille dans le Stabat Mater de Giovanni Batista Pergolesi&#8230;  (à côté de René Jacobs)

je connais pas la deuxième version non plus mais j'aime bien Christoph Prégardien et ce qu'il fait sur le Voyage d'Hiver de Schubert avec Andreas Staïer (peut-être aussi parce que Staïer est un merveilleux claviériste autant à l'aise sur le toucher d'un clavecin ou du piano-forte* que sur le frapper d'un piano)

*qu'il utilise sur le voyage d'hiver dans mon souvenir


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juin 2008)

alèm a dit:


> je parlais aussi de la première version, je me souviens que sur ces versions tu as aussi le jeune soprane Sebastian Henning qui fait merveille dans le Stabat Mater de Giovanni Batista Pergolesi&#8230;  (à côté de René Jacobs)
> 
> je connais pas la deuxième version non plus mais j'aime bien Christoph Prégardien et ce qu'il fait sur le Voyage d'Hiver de Schubert avec Andreas Staïer (peut-être aussi parce que Staïer est un merveilleux claviériste autant à l'aise sur le toucher d'un clavecin ou du piano-forte* que sur le frapper d'un piano)
> 
> *qu'il utilise sur le voyage d'hiver dans mon souvenir



René Jacobs, j'ai récemment acheté sa version d'Orphée et Eurydice de Gluck avec Bernada Fink et celle de Kuijken, en italien, dans laquelle il chante Orphée.
(suite à la vision sublime de la chorégraphie de Pina Bausch, il y a un peu plus d'un mois).

mais sans l'espace et la respiration, il n'y a plus cette présence ni la violence du drame et de la musique.

la version dans laquelle Jacobs chante est une merveille d'équilibre et de force dans les choeurs... 

*******
certains matins, j'alterne entre Glück et Fugazi...


----------



## Fab'Fab (3 Juin 2008)

Changement de style






La B.O. du film du même nom portée par les compos de Paul Williams et sa voix étrange...
34 ans et pas une ride...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juin 2008)

Revenons au classique 

En ce moment, j'écoute les "Suites pour Violoncelle: Méditation hébraïques pour violoncelle et piano" d'Ernest Bloch interprétées par Emmanuelle Bertrand et Pascal Amoyel au piano.

Une grande intensité en ressort (nécessite une bon ampli + bonnes enceintres ).


----------



## pepit0 (3 Juin 2008)

Musique classique: impressionnistes en particulier ( Ravel, Debussy...), beaucoup de Brahms, Liszt (Années de Pèlerinage, Sonates), religieux avec le Réquiem de Fauré ( Libera me par Michel Piquemal, baryton, véritablement exceptionnel, je vous le conseille fortement), Messes de Mozart (Grande Messe en Ut..) et enfin des compositeurs plus contemporains, comme Ropartz, Honegger...


----------



## pepit0 (3 Juin 2008)

Tant qu'on y est, je cherche la Messe en Si de Bach, alors si vous connaissez des très bonnes versions, je vous écoute!


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juin 2008)

Personnellement, je trouve que l'enregistrement de Karajan en 1952 avec l'orchestre philharmonique de Vienne et Elisabeth Schwarzkopf, soprano ainsi que Marga Höffgen, contralto, se laisse écouter


----------



## CouleurSud (3 Juin 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Changement de style
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Désolé, les fées Classicos,
juste un instant

Jessica Harper. _Old Souls_

[youtube]5iarvO0OiMo[/youtube]


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juin 2008)

pepit0 a dit:


> Tant qu'on y est, je cherche la Messe en Si de Bach, alors si vous connaissez des très bonnes versions, je vous écoute!



dans le style old school:
version Philippe Herreweghe avec le Collegium Vocale. Andréas Scholl et Prégardien.
ma préférée.
version Gustav Leonhardt (avec René Jacobs, Max von Egmond).
version plus lente et moins enveloppée que celle d'Herreweghe.

je ne connais pas la version HVK d'antoine59.
mais j'aime beaucoup la Schwartzkopf, notamment dans les lieders d'Hugo Wolf (avec le pianiste Gerald Moore) et sa présence dans la 4 de Mahler par Bruno Walter...

(...)


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juin 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Changement de style
> La B.O. du film du même nom portée par les compos de Paul Williams et sa voix étrange...
> 34 ans et pas une ride...





CouleurSud a dit:


> Désolé, les fées Classicos,
> juste un instant
> Jessica Harper. _Old Souls_



j'ai vu le film... je ne sais plus quand... dans les années 80... 
il ne me reste que des morceaux épars, des bribes, des instants fugaces, des traces, quelques images...
 mais plus de son... 

j'acheterai peut être le DVD... (si, DVD, il y a...)


----------



## WebOliver (4 Juin 2008)

J'ai écouté l'album, fait de reprises de Tom Waits, de miss Scarlett Johansson. Pas mal de critiques la descende en flèche, parce que c'est une actrice et que ça n'est _donc_ pas une chanteuse. Et d'autres sont complètement dithyrambiques, un peu pour les mêmes raisons, et j'ai l'impression surtout parce que c'est Scarlett Johansson.

Tout ça me paraît pas très objectif, et perso, je ne sais trop que penser de la réelle valeur de cet album et des qualités de la blonde à se produire en chansons et en musique.


----------



## pepit0 (4 Juin 2008)

Petite sélection de musique:
Sonates pour piano de Brahms, Elisabeth Leonskaja
Sonates pour piano de Mozart, Maria Joao Pires
Images, Chidren's Corner de Debussy, Michelangeli
L'oeuvre complète pour piano de Ravel, Vlado Perlemuter
Etudes de Chopin, Nicholai Lugansky
Les Années de Pèlerinage de Liszt, Nicholas Angelich
Les Sonates pour piano de Beethoven, Alfred Brendel
Les Impromtus de Schubert, Alfred Brendel, Murray Perahia
Lieder de Schubert, Fischer Diskau
Concertos pour piano et orchestre de Rachmaninov, Hélène Grimaud
Je vous donne la suite ce soir je vais en cours là!


----------



## fedo (4 Juin 2008)

> J'ai écouté l'album, fait de reprises de Tom Waits, de miss Scarlett Johansson. Pas mal de critiques la descende en flèche, parce que c'est une actrice et que ça n'est _donc_ pas une chanteuse. Et d'autres sont complètement dithyrambiques, un peu pour les mêmes raisons, et j'ai l'impression surtout parce que c'est Scarlett Johansson.
> 
> Tout ça me paraît pas très objectif, et perso, je ne sais trop que penser de la réelle valeur de cet album et des qualités de la blonde à se produire en chansons et en musique.


ça me fait penser qu'elle n'est même pas venue à Cannes soutenir le film celui qui a fait beaucoup pour elle, Woody Allen.
la raison alléguée est bidon, la vérité c'est qu'elle ne se déplace jamais sans son maquilleur hors de prix qu'il faut payer et loger aux frais de la production dans un hôtel de luxe.

et justement Woody Allen joue accessoirement de la clarinette, il est venu, il me semble, en tournée en Europe l'an passé avec son groupe, il est tellement timide qu'une fois sa partition exécutée, il fuit le regard de la salle.


----------



## WebOliver (4 Juin 2008)

fedo a dit:


> ça me fait penser qu'elle n'est même pas venue à Cannes soutenir le film celui qui a fait beaucoup pour elle, Woody Allen.
> la raison alléguée est bidon, la vérité c'est qu'elle ne se déplace jamais sans son maquilleur hors de prix qu'il faut payer et loger aux frais de la production dans un hôtel de luxe.



Ouais je sais.  Et son album donc, t'en penses quoi? 



fedo a dit:


> et justement Woody Allen joue accessoirement de la clarinette, il est venu, il me semble, en tournée en Europe l'an passé avec son groupe, il est tellement timide qu'une fois sa partition exécutée, il fuit le regard de la salle.



Ah ben perso, je serais aussi très timide à jouer de la clarinette face à Scarlett Johansson.   

Désolé.


----------



## fedo (4 Juin 2008)

> Et son album donc, t'en penses quoi?


j'en pense que je ne sais pas comment _Tom Waits _a autorisé cet album de reprise, à part peut-être que son label lui a suggéré que l'image de _Scarlett Johansson _était bonne (désolé:rose pour sa promo personnelle.

sinon un peu HS mais, récemment un (excellent) journaliste de la radio/tv wallonne de service public a eu la chance d'interviewer _Scarlett Johansson_ et _Nathalie Portman_ pour le film 2 soeurs pour un roi. il a résumé son interview ainsi: la princesse et la péripatéticienne.

je vous laisse deviner qui est qui .


----------



## WebOliver (4 Juin 2008)

fedo a dit:


> j'en pense que je ne sais pas comment _Tom Waits _a autorisé cet album de reprise, à part peut-être que son label lui a suggéré que l'image de _Scarlett Johansson _était bonne (désolé:rose pour sa promo personnelle.



A ce que j'ai pu en lire (interview de Scarlett Johansson dans _Les Inrocks_), il a d'abord été surpris par l'approche des chansons, mais il a aimé. 

Après, c'est le label qui en priorité donne ou non l'autorisation. Non?


----------



## fedo (4 Juin 2008)

> Après, c'est le label qui en priorité donne ou non l'autorisation. Non?



c'est plus compliqué, normalement, l'autorisation c'est l'auteur qui la donne. après aux USA ça peut être différent.


----------



## iYogi (4 Juin 2008)

Iron&Wine que j'ai découvert sur Deezer, musique douce et apaisante que j'adore.

L'album : Our Endless Numbered Days et le titre Such Great Heights qui se trouve sur un 2 titres.


----------



## boodou (4 Juin 2008)

MGMT :

http://www.myspace.com/mgmt


----------



## DeepDark (4 Juin 2008)

Moi c'est Patrice


----------



## boodou (4 Juin 2008)

WebOliver a dit:


> Ah ben perso, je serais aussi très timide à jouer de la clarinette face à Scarlett Johansson.



faut pas ! elle adore les grosses flûtes


----------



## alèm (4 Juin 2008)

fedo a dit:


> j'en pense que je ne sais pas comment _Tom Waits _a autorisé cet album de reprise, à part peut-être que son label lui a suggéré que l'image de _Scarlett Johansson _était bonne (désolé:rose pour sa promo personnelle.



Promo personnelle ? pour un mec qui est le producteur de ses propres albums depuis 17 ans, j'suis pas sûr que son label ait besoin de lui dire quoique ce soit


----------



## samoussa (4 Juin 2008)

moralité la scarlett est meilleure en starlette d'un clip de Dylan que fredonneuse d'un morceau de T. Waits





Elvis Costello - King of america


----------



## KARL40 (4 Juin 2008)

Bon ... On arrête la rubrique "Jeune & jolie" et on revient à la musique 

"Tu prends un bon riff 70's de derrière les fagots, groovy à souhait, tu l'assaisonnes de temps à autres de quelques petits soli bien sentis et cools ainsi que de vocaux nonchalants, et tu le fais tourner encore et encore jusqu'à l'hypnose"
Et vous êtes dans l'ambiance de cet album de EARTH "Pentastar : In the style of demons"







La pochette c'est autre chose effectivement ! :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2008)

ce matin, une envie de piano avec des images flottantes.













In the mirror of Maya Deren
 John Zorn. Fimworks #10.






en attendant les concerts de la fin du mois à la Cité de la Musique, dont un spécial Filmworks, Painkiller / Necrophiliac avec big Patton et Fred Frith...

ou Tzadik à Paris avec Marc Ribot_Jamie Saft_Erik Friedlander_Mike Patton_Fred Frith_Ikue Mori_Cyro Baptista_Joey Baron... 

*******
pour les amateurs de genre croisé, d'hybridation et d'expérience, 
il y a, en ce moment et jusqu'au 8, au Point Ephémère, à Paris l'opus 2 du festival Filmer le Musique...
une mouture trans-genre qui mêle projections, juke box en continu (le Mirror Ball), performances et le soir du pur live dans la salle grunge sur les quais...


----------



## Fab'Fab (5 Juin 2008)

Les dernières démos des Tokyo/overtones

Comme d'hab, c'est excellent...


----------



## fedo (5 Juin 2008)

alèm a dit:


> Promo personnelle ? pour un mec qui est le producteur de ses propres albums depuis 17 ans, j'suis pas sûr que son label ait besoin de lui dire quoique ce soit



j'aurais du dire distributeur . Produire ses albums est une chose, la force de vente en est une autre, là-dessus je ne t'apprendrais rien.

Par ailleurs, je ne sais pas si d'autres membres étaient présents hier soir à Bercy pour le concert de _Rage Against The Machine_





franchement très bon moment, agréable surprise, groove d'enfer, morceaux superbement exécutés, le POPB dans le rythme dès les premières notes.
on avait peur d'un retour en préretraités mais rien de tout cela.
seul reproche la durée du concert, 1h25, c'est un peu court malgré l'énergie qu'ils déploient sur scène.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Les dernières démos des Tokyo/overtones
> 
> Comme d'hab, c'est excellent...



je ne connaissais pas,
j'aime bien le background et la rythmique ainsi que certaines ambiances, un peu moins la voix...
c'est assez plaisant... 
et cela tourne en ce moment...

merci pour le lien...


----------



## teo (5 Juin 2008)

Daho, *L'Invitation* et *Be My Guest Tonight*, en attendant ce soir 20h, à l'Olympia. 





Y aura-t-il _Ouverture_ en ouverture ?  Ce serait si bon... _Boulevard des Capucines_ ? ça me toucherait, par ricochet... _Le Condamné à mort_ ? Je n'en rêve même pas 

Que cet album est beau  j'en fais une obsession


----------



## greggorynque (5 Juin 2008)

Moi en ce moment j'ai le disque d'*asa* en boucle, je l'adore depuis longtemps, mais je suis allé la voir en concert et depuis je suis amoureux


----------



## Picouto (7 Juin 2008)

On a tous les 2 le même age, mais j'ai la douloureuse impression que tu as dû vivre 5 fois plus de vie que moi pour transmettre autant de choses entre émotion, déchirure, peine, casse... je suis sous le charme de ta voix, de tes émotions, de ta pochette, de ces histoires que tu me racontes dans une langue qui m'est inconnue....
MERCI ​


----------



## richard-deux (8 Juin 2008)

En ce moment, j'écoute *Pax Futura* par *Oliver Future*.

http://www.myspace.com/oliverfuture

Un bon disque pop-rock dont l'influence pourrait être Radiohead et pouquoi pas, Bowie (période Eno).


----------



## greggorynque (8 Juin 2008)

Ha la je réécoute beaucoup ceci





J'ai découvert cat stevens jeune, dans la super collec de vinyles de mon paternel, d'ailleurs il faudrais que je lui dise mais sa collec possède quelques pièces rares qui doivent valoir une petite fortune


----------



## CheepnisAroma (8 Juin 2008)

En 2006, alors que je visitais la Nouvelle-Zélande (30 ans que j'en rêvais :love, je cherchais un CD dun groupe autochtone à ramener à Paris. A Wellington, je repère une pochette bizarre dans un magasin. Jécoute et jachète. Le groupe, cest *Minuit* (prononcer min-oui), de la musique électronique. Aperçu sur leur site :

http://www.minuit.co.nz

Quand jécoute ça, je me souviens février en Nouvelle-Zélande, 12 heures de décalage horaire avec la France, en short et ticheurte pendant que les Européens se gelaient les fesses - le reste aussi dailleurs. Ah, souvenirs


----------



## teo (8 Juin 2008)

teo a dit:


> Daho, *L'Invitation* et *Be My Guest Tonight*, en attendant ce soir 20h, à l'Olympia.
> ()
> Y aura-t-il _Ouverture_ en ouverture ?  Ce serait si bon... _Boulevard des Capucines_ ? ça me toucherait, par ricochet... _Le Condamné à mort_ ? Je n'en rêve même pas
> 
> Que cet album est beau  j'en fais une obsession



Quel cadeau !
__________________________________

Une petite gâterie sucrée cet aprem, entre *Coil* (_Time Machines_) et *Marianne Faithfull* et son _Broken English_: les voix des frères Gibb sur la BO de _Saturday Night Fever_. La dernière fois que j'avais entendu cet album ça devait être un pote qui avait la K7, en 82-84, c'est assez marrant d'écouter avec le recul, certains morceaux font tellement partie d'un paysage sonore général que j'avais oublié que ces morceaux étaient sur cet album. Je préfère nettement Sylvester ou même Abba dans ce large et foutraque mouvement qu'a été le disco, mais cet album s'en sort encore plutôt bien dans son genre. _Disco Inferno_ par *The Trammps* est lancinant, avec ses 10mn qui n'en finissent pas, comme beaucoup des disques de l'époque.




`


----------



## greggorynque (8 Juin 2008)

teo a dit:


> Une petite gâterie sucrée cet aprem
> `


----------



## CouleurSud (8 Juin 2008)

teo a dit:


> Quel cadeau !
> __________________________________
> 
> Une petite gâterie sucrée cet aprem, entre *Coil* (_Time Machines_) et *Marianne Faithfull* et son _Broken English_: les voix des frères Gibb sur la BO de _Saturday Night Fever_. La dernière fois que j'avais entendu cet album ça devait être un pote qui avait la K7, en 82-84, c'est assez marrant d'écouter avec le recul, certains morceaux font tellement partie d'un paysage sonore général que j'avais oublié que ces morceaux étaient sur cet album. Je préfère nettement Sylvester ou même Abba dans ce large et foutraque mouvement qu'a été le disco, mais cet album s'en sort encore plutôt bien dans son genre. _Disco Inferno_ par *The Trammps* est lancinant, avec ses 10mn qui n'en finissent pas, comme beaucoup des disques de l'époque.
> ...



Il y a eu aussi du disco pré-disco 

De la vraie soul qui hésitait un peu

[youtube]yio9zi_GPPs[/youtube]


----------



## toys (10 Juin 2008)

un petit link up volume 5 un peut speed pour un début d'aprèm mais bon !!!!


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Juin 2008)

toys a dit:


> un petit link up volume 5 un peut speed pour un début d'aprèm mais bon !!!!


:mouais::mouais::mouais:

Eux?


----------



## macmarco (10 Juin 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> :mouais::mouais::mouais:
> 
> Eux?




C'est jahrom en bas ???!!!!  :affraid:


Au passage, ce matin, j'ai découvert Eliot sur MySpace.
Plutôt cool !


----------



## Dark-Tintin (10 Juin 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> :mouais::mouais::mouais:
> 
> Eux?



*AU BÛCHER !!!!!!!*


----------



## teo (10 Juin 2008)

macmarco a dit:


> C'est jahrom en bas ???!!!!  :affraid:
> 
> 
> Au passage, ce matin, j'ai découvert Eliot sur MySpace.
> Plutôt cool !



Faudra que tu lui demandes comment il peut accepter les 4 du dessous comme "amis" ? :sick:
NBC Universal / Yaris /  Cherry Coke / AT&T



Petit début de soirée tranquille, en écoutant Donna Summer sur _Walk Away, the best of 1977-1980_ et quelques remixes d'_I feel love_ et les 16'49" du Love to love you baby (12'' version) sur sa compilation _The Casablanca Records Story_. 
Disco solaire et torride, sensuelle et excitée. A écouter au casque ou avec un volume bien ajusté sur les basses :love:

A part ça j'ai plus de mal avec son r'n'b actuel qui me fait un peu vomir


----------



## samoussa (10 Juin 2008)

et à voir avec





​


----------



## macmarco (11 Juin 2008)

A écouter de toute urgence !   :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Juin 2008)




----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2008)

The Young Gods, électricité débranchée. Encore un cran au dessus. 

[YOUTUBE]dmoEZN0LBH8[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## fedo (13 Juin 2008)

> *Ghost Rider*
> The Young Gods, électricité débranchée. Encore un cran au dessus.


je savais qu'on serait plus que 2 (Teo & modo) a apprécié cette version .

sinon hier soirée aux accents psychédéliques certains avec au programme
_The Brian Jonestown Massacre





_l'album _Give it back_ de 1997 avec un titre à destination d'un ex groupe rival: _Not If You Were the Last Dandy on Earth. _Je vous laisse deviner de quel groupe il s'agit...

Après le psychédélisme de la baie de San Franscico, un petit tour vers celui du desert Joshua Tree et celui précisément de _Joshua Homme _(à l'époque encore flanqué de _Nick Oliveri_) pour les _Desert Sessions 6 _et un titre qui me tient particulièrement à coeur en ce moment:  _You Think I Ain't Worth A Dollar, But I Feel Like A Millionaire_...


----------



## Chang (13 Juin 2008)

Je m'en lasse pas ... pourtant c'est vulgos au possible, bien putassier comme il faut mais c'est dans le mille tous les matins en allant au taf, ca me met une barre qui me tient jusqu'a la premiere prise de bec avec le collegue/fournisseur ... 

*Lifelike - So Electric*


[youtube]ZASd_PlgCHw[/youtube]

(pas de clip, mais au moins le track en entier, meme si le son est pas top)​
Sortit sur Different, label ou s'enchaine les tubes signes Tiga, Vitalic, Underworld ou encore The Hacker, cette petite bombe a pas finit d'etre joue dans mes ecouteurs ...


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Juin 2008)

Un très grand album qui a déjà 34 ans...
De loin le meilleur Supertramp, d'avant les grands tubes de la fin des 70's et du début des 80's
:love:


----------



## JPTK (13 Juin 2008)

J'écoute régulièrement son album, sans être totalement conquis, mais là sur ce live issue de la très bonne émission "ce soir ou jamais" il m'a bluffé, laissé sur le cul, très sexy le garçon en plus d'avoir un talent fou ! :rateau:


----------



## jpmiss (13 Juin 2008)

fedo a dit:


> sinon hier soirée aux accents psychédéliques certains avec au programme
> _The Brian Jonestown Massacre
> 
> 
> ...


_The Brian Jonestown Massacre _est injustement méconnu probablement a cause de la gestion calamiteuse de la "carrière" du groupe en grande partie due à l'état de défonce permanent de son leader Anton Newcombe.
A ce titre, le DVD Dig retraçant 7 années de la vie du groupe (et des Dandy Warhols) est assez édifiant. Un monument de pure défonce! A la fois comique et consternant. A voir!
Sex and Drugs and Rock'n'Roll!

Au passage il viennent de sortir un album mais je ne l'ai pas encore écouté.

En ce qui concerne les Desert Sessions je n'ai rien d'autre a dire que :love: :love: :love:


----------



## fedo (13 Juin 2008)

> The Brian Jonestown Massacre est injustement méconnu probablement a cause de la gestion calamiteuse de la "carrière" du groupe en grande partie due à l'état de défonce permanent de son leader Anton Newcombe.



cela dit grâce à ses humeurs fatigantes on a aujourd'hui B.R.M.C



> (et des Dandy Warhols)



peu de chose échappe à la culture rock de JP Miss qui a trouvé le groupe rival...


----------



## jpmiss (13 Juin 2008)

fedo a dit:


> peu de chose échappe à la culture rock de JP Miss qui a trouvé le groupe rival...


Ben c'est a dire que j'ai vu le DVD


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> _The Brian Jonestown Massacre _est injustement méconnu probablement a cause de la gestion calamiteuse de la "carrière" du groupe en grande partie due à l'état de défonce permanent de son leader Anton Newcombe.
> A ce titre, le DVD Dig retraçant 7 années de la vie du groupe (et des Dandy Warhols) est assez édifiant. Un monument de pure défonce! A la fois comique et consternant. A voir!
> Sex and Drugs and Rock'n'Roll!
> 
> ...



j'avais vu le film au Festival Nemo en 2005...

en fait c'est l'histoire de Faust qui vend son âme (Courtney Taylor des Dandy Warhols) et du rebelle iconoclaste, mégalo et violent (Newcombe des BJM) qui refuse toutes compromissions avec son Label... et son groupe.
le documentaire montre cette ascension commune et la réussite de l'un et le refus, la perte, les délires scéniques de l'autre.

le personnage le plus intéressant (et le plus drôle, mais quand même bien déjanté) de cette longue odyssée, c'est le joueur de tambourin...


----------



## richard-deux (14 Juin 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Au passage il viennent de sortir un album mais je ne l'ai pas encore écouté.



*Dig* est un très bon documentaire. 

Concernant le dernier album _"My Bloody underground"_, l'album est très mal mixé, la production est mauvaise et Anton Newcombe ne semble pas inspiré sur ce dernier disque.

Je suis le groupe depuis le disque _"Thank god for mental illness"_( 1995) et là _"My Bloody underground"_ est un disque ennuyeux.

Quelques chansons (2ou 3) peuvent être intéressentes mais sans plus.

Pour moi, ce dissue a été *la* plus grosse déception de l'année (enfin de ce semestre).


----------



## Picouto (14 Juin 2008)

macmarco a dit:


> A écouter de toute urgence !   :love:


Elle nous aura tout fait !


:love::love::love:​


----------



## samoussa (14 Juin 2008)

​


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2008)

aurait pu être le fils de Lewis Carroll
c'est un homme sans visage
il a généralement un seau KFC sur la tête
un masque blanc
aurait pu être, aussi, le frère de Michael Myers

il semble s'être échapper d'un délire de profiler

à jouer souvent seul
ou avec son pote Aragorn_Viggo Mortensen
ou pour gagner sa vie avec Guns N' Roses

c'est un guitariste hors-norme, solitaire et prolifique:
Buckethead







*******
playlist avec _Crime Slunk Scene_, _Peppers Ghost_ et _Decoding the Tomb of Bansheebot_

*******
*Crime Slunk Scene*_ Soothsayer
[youtube]adV8-_hgL4g&hl=en[/youtube]


*Decoding the Tomb of Bansheebot*___Hall of Scalding Vats
[youtube]Qi3HAhxmCiA&hl=en[/youtube]


au *BroncoABQ*
[youtube]8akmP6Sjv2o&hl=en[/youtube]

.


----------



## ScubaARM (15 Juin 2008)

[youtube]WEL6_SuQCu8[/youtube]

Histoire de se réveiller avant d'aller dormir. Un peu réchauffé mais bigrement efficace. Et puis ya pas de métal sur cette page alors ...​


----------



## alèm (15 Juin 2008)

le métal c'est mal&#8230;

[youtube]GDS83yrM30Y[/youtube]
The Beastie Boys

[youtube]P71wHF3aB70[/youtube]
The Ex

The deux groupes qui tournent en boucle sur l'ipod branché à l'autoradio du Panzer-TurboD&#8230;

Rap hilare, Punk inventif&#8230; Casquette vissé, harrington Ben Sherman collé et sourires vissé-collé aux lèvres&#8230;

edit pour cette version rapeuse de ce morceau que j'ai jadis entendu avec un violoncelle (et putain Tom tu nous manques) au milieu du groupe&#8230;

[YOUTUBE]SORpOtPUwtg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## greggorynque (15 Juin 2008)

Le clip des BB on dirais les inconnus  Kitsch au possible, j'adore !


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2008)

alèm a dit:


> edit pour cette version rapeuse de ce morceau que j'ai jadis entendu avec un violoncelle (et putain Tom tu nous manques) au milieu du groupe



il y a un DVD "Beautiful Frenzy" avec Tom Cora...


----------



## alèm (15 Juin 2008)

LHO a dit:


> il y a un DVD "Beautiful Frenzy" avec Tom Cora...



je l'ai vu sur scène lors de l'une de ses dernières apparitions justement avec The Ex


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2008)

alèm a dit:


> je l'ai vu sur scène lors de l'une de ses dernières apparitions justement avec The Ex&#8230;



bon, le DVD est de très mauvaise qualité.
pas facile de capter du live avec des moyens modestes et peu d'expérience.
et le contenu flirt entre l'intime et le politique, montrant (sans vraiment montrer) les séances de répétitions ou les sessions d'auto-enregistrement, les sets dans des squats paumés ou des festivals obscurs ou dans la mouvance avant-garde...

*******
ce n'est pas du Jem Cohen (Building a broken mousetrap)...
mais il y a la présence filiforme de Tom Cora...

je les ai bêtement ratés à Montreuil aux Instant Chavirés en Janvier... 
avec Andy moor...
3 jours d'improvisations et de rencontres (forcément des rencontres)...

*******
je crois qu'ils étaient à Cherbourg en début de mois... 

*******
une petite image extraite du DVD:
Voir la pièce jointe 17491


en additif:






*******
du coup, j'écoute en boucle "and the weathermen shrug their shoulders"...[FONT=Courier New, Courier, mono] 
[/FONT]


----------



## Dark-Tintin (16 Juin 2008)

Toute mon enfance :love:


[YOUTUBE]t2ROdiXi2BU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## fedo (16 Juin 2008)

la découverte du week end n'est pas de saison: _U.S. Christmas_.
je ne sais pas grand chose sur ce groupe mais il est distribué par Southern Lord et musicalement ça correspond tout-à-fait.





l'album _Eat the Low Dogs _me semble fort intéressant. pas vraiment stoner ni metal expérimental (pourtant signés chez Neurot Recordings) ça faisait longtemps que j'attendais quelque chose de nouveau en matière de sonorité dans le rock.

Depuis le début de l'année à mon humble avis le rock alternatif a pondu 2 albums au dessus du lot, ceux de _Thee SIlver Mt Zion Memorial Orchestra 1 Tra-La-La Band _et _The Black Angels. _Cela dit le dernier _Dirtbombs_ nous distille le meilleur garage/soul made in Detroit et nous réconcilie avec le label In the Red, un peu en déclin ces temps derniers.




Sinon j'ai ouïe dire que les _SpeedBall Baby_ avaient un petit quelque chose à nous sortir bientôt, dans un garage plus new yorkais.


----------



## alèm (16 Juin 2008)

ça fait des années que je n'ai pas laissé mes pieds bouger sur des chansons de Paul Weller&#8230;

alors dédicace à Patochman, promis mec, si tu viens à Nantes, je t'emmène au Mondo Bizarro de Rennes&#8230; 

[YOUTUBE]yqiMfPe6U7g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## yvos (16 Juin 2008)

Fugazi :love:

[YOUTUBE]Y4bzjgSBoZ8[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]pavc6BMChPw[/YOUTUBE]​
provenant de "in on the killtaker"


----------



## jpmiss (18 Juin 2008)

Dans une mouvance proche de Fugazi, cette remarque d'alèm





alèm a dit:


> bah ré-écoute Ride, si tu trouves un solo pourri, tu m'en recauses&#8230; Ride c'est noisy mais ça ne se prend pas pour un mauvais Van Halen&#8230;


 dans le fil des chansons dont on a honte m'a rappelé une interview du chanteur de Cop Shoot Cop il y'a quelques années:
Dans l'interview, le chanteur parlait du remplacement de leur guitariste. D'après lui, le nouveau avait des velléités de faire des solos et ils avaient donc du (logiquement) lui casser les doigts de la main gauche  :love:
Du coup je me réécoute un peu de Cop SHoot Cop et comme j'ai pas honte je le poste ici 

[youtube]nlL7fKT6NUw[/youtube]


----------



## yvos (18 Juin 2008)

yeah, c'est sur cet album : 






bizarrement, j'ai mis du temps à accrocher et finalement, je le réecoute régulièrement avec plaisir


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2008)

yvos a dit:


> Fugazi :love:
> provenant de "in on the killtaker"



j'ai déjà parlé, ici, de Fugazi, du film de  Jem Cohen... et bla bla...
mais, il est un DVD de *Minor Threat* sorti chez Dischord, le label de Fugazi, dont je n'ai jamais parlé...

Minor Threat est le premier groupe du très grand Ian Mac kaye...
Straight Edge et énergie...

[youtube]mOf6w59jz_g&hl=en[/youtube]


*******
il y a, aussi, ce CD* qui retrace l'histoire du Punk Hardcore US 
avec Black Flag, Bad Brain, Minor Threat, Henry Rollins... et Fugazi.







* existe en version DVD.


.


----------



## l'écrieur (19 Juin 2008)

alèm a dit:


> Weller en vidéo



Ça c'était pas de la confiture pour les cochons. :love:

Comme je ne suis pas du tout poussé à la nostalgie, en ce moment, j'écoute ça :






_Sool_. Le quatrième, et le plus personnel des albums d'Ellen Allien. Minimal, austère, envoutant, déroutant, bruitiste parfois, et pourtant très musical, rempli d'harmonies de second plan, et de choses murmurées, sussurées. C'est un album profondément féminin.

Et j'adore ça. C'est bon comme une nuit d'été passée à bai...

:love:


----------



## ScubaARM (21 Juin 2008)

Je n'en reviens pas, nos vieux Saxon en croisade (sisi ils sont vieux)

Crusader (live at wacken), j'écoutais ça quand j'étais dans les âges de Sir DarkTintin, allez une petite croisade, cela ne peut pas faire de mal

[youtube]hi7OxZDX768[/youtube]​


----------



## Romuald (21 Juin 2008)

Tiens, ça m'a donné envie de me replonger dans les écoutes de _quand j'étais dans les âges de Sir DarkTintin©_

Il y avait entre autres ça :
[YOUTUBE]yUF5ePCaW8c[/YOUTUBE]​
Et puis aussi ça :
[YOUTUBE]-B3UrB_dex8[/YOUTUBE]​
J'avoue que le deuixième ne pourrait même pas aller dans CE FIL, parce que je n'aime plus tellement voire plus du tout...


----------



## CouleurSud (21 Juin 2008)

Romuald a dit:


> Tiens, ça m'a donné envie de me replonger dans les écoutes de _quand j'étais dans les âges de Sir DarkTintin©_
> 
> Il y avait entre autres ça :
> [youtube]yUF5ePCaW8c[/youtube]​





Sauf que moi, je faisais déjà mon épitaphe à l'époque

[youtube]_pDRzmBtRtk&amp;feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juin 2008)

Romuald a dit:


> Tiens, ça m'a donné envie de me replonger dans les écoutes de _quand j'étais dans les âges de Sir DarkTintin©_
> 
> J'avoue que le deuixième ne pourrait même pas aller dans CE FIL, parce que je n'aime plus tellement voire plus du tout...



pour moi, King Crimson s'arrête à Robert Fripp (qui du reste a fait des albums avec David Sylvian) donc jusqu'à _Red_.
ensuite la période Levin, Belew est moins intéressante (à part _THRAK _peut être).

mais _In The Wake of Poseidon_ et _Larks' Tongue_s tournaient à plein régime sur la platine Thorens...

ELP, je suis passé un peu au travers.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juin 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Sauf que moi, je faisais déjà mon épitaphe à l'époque



The wall on which the prophets wrote 
Is cracking at the seams. 
Upon the instruments of death 
The sunlight brightly gleams. 
When every man is torn apart 
With nightmares and with dreams, 
Will no one lay the laurel wreath 
When silence drowns the screams. 

Confusion will be my epitaph. 
As I crawl a cracked and broken path 
If we make it we can all sit back 
And laugh. 
But I fear tomorrow Ill be crying, 
Yes I fear tomorrow Ill be crying. 

Between the iron gates of fate, 
The seeds of time were thrown, 
And watered by the tears of those 
Who know and who are known; 
Knowledge is a deadly friend 
If no one sets the rules. 
The fate of all man kind I see 
Is in bands of fools.


.


----------



## CouleurSud (21 Juin 2008)

LHO a dit:


> pour moi, King Crimson s'arrête à Robert Fripp
> 
> mais _In The Wake of Poseidon_ et _Larks' Tongue_s tournaient à plein régime sur la platine Thorens...
> 
> ELP, je suis passé un peu au travers.



La fin, my friend 


Et, malheureusement, je n'ai pas trouvé l'immense _Fracture _sur _Starless and Bible Black_

[youtube]sP7VUVPf7Cg&amp;feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juin 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> La fin, my friend
> Et, malheureusement, je n'ai pas trouvé l'immense _Fracture _sur _Starless and Bible Black_



il est dans un Live de 1999: Cirkus

[youtube]eApCfYK3XXw&hl=en[/youtube]


*******
après tout, c'est la fête de la musique.
soirée King Crimson... 


.


----------



## alèm (21 Juin 2008)

ré-écoute de mon disque de Confluence où officie Jean-Charles Capon, Didier Levallet, Jean Querlier, Christian Escoudé, Merzak Mouthana et Armand Lemal&#8230;

un bonheur&#8230;


----------



## CouleurSud (21 Juin 2008)

LHO a dit:


> il est dans un Live de 1999: Cirkus
> 
> [youtube]eApCfYK3XXw&hl=en[/youtube]
> 
> ...



Y avait pas plus noir que ça à l'époque, à part _Mekanïk Destruktïv Kommandoh_

[youtube]g9yaYvrp3B4&amp;feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juin 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Y avait pas plus noir que ça à l'époque, à part _Mekanïk Destruktïv Kommandoh_



figure toi que j'y étais à ce concert. (sous le chapiteau de la Porte de Pantin)
plus d'une heure de retard.
Vander arrive par l'entrée publique, cape noire et cuir, insigne géant, entouré de fidèles et fend la foule dans une procession échappée d'un film de Georges Romero.

un ring côté public où deux femmes se battent à coup de poisson et front stage une trapéziste sortie d'un film de Wenders...
tout cela est dans une sorte de noir et blanc brumeux et flou...

*******
sinon,
MDK je peux _presque_ le chanter par coeur (mais sous forme d'_onomatopée_ et avec le CD). 


.


----------



## Vivid (22 Juin 2008)

Les figues  de Barbaries


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2008)

Eels 
_Blinking lights and other revelations_.

un double CD.
une atmosphère particulière et étrange, traversée d'instants fugaces et rapides, de morceaux détachés et comme dissipés de _Twentynine palms_ et de _Sombre_, deux films vus à la sortie du CD...


.


----------



## greggorynque (23 Juin 2008)

super oldie pour ce début d'été !






ceux qui ne connaissent pas devraient écouter ! le sommet de la pop-folk ...

PS: le son est enormissime en vinyl  (bon malheureusement ma platine est morte)


----------



## asticotboy (23 Juin 2008)

LHO a dit:


> Eels
> _Blinking lights and other revelations_.
> 
> un double CD.
> ...


 

Je me rappelle aussi de celui-ci qui n'était vraiment pas mal ...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2008)

asticotboy a dit:


> Je me rappelle aussi de celui-ci qui n'était vraiment pas mal ...



avec celui-ci, j'ai des souvenirs étranges et particuliers...


----------



## iYogi (23 Juin 2008)

Un petit jeune du folk à découvrir, il compose de très belles mélodies. Il est écossais et plein de talent ...


----------



## teo (23 Juin 2008)

J'ai enfin reçu *The Mahabharata* - la BO du film de Peter Brook
Indisponible en Europe continentale, je le cherchais depuis plusieurs mois et j'ai pu l'avoir apres 6 semaines d'attente en Angleterre (Label Real World) et un paquet perdu. A l'origine, je voulais le morceau _Svetasvatara Upanisad_, chant traditionnel hindou, samplé dans le _Human Nature_ de Sweet Drop, un _dance anthem_ de 1996-1997. Je n'avais découvert l'origine du sample que l'année dernière. Voix superbe, chant inspiré et langue inconnue + synthé _à la_ Moroder, rythmique tranquille et classique. Une tuerie pour danser, avec quelques souvenirs d'été magiques.
Je ne suis pas déçu. Le morceau en question est évidemment encore plus beau que le morceau techno, juste la voix chantée, avec peu d'artifice autour, quelques instruments et quelques voix discretes. Le reste de l'album est aussi beau et généreux, j'aime beaucoup les textes récités de Tagore. Cet album va rejoindre d'autres albums _Real World_ dans mes favoris ultimes, particulièrement _The Last Temptation of Christ_ et certains albums de Nusrat Fateh Ali Khan.:love:






_Edith: Suite à une demande , voilà des liens vers des écoutes de l'album. Je rajoute aussi le lien vers Human Nature, la voix arrive vers les 2mn_


----------



## richard-deux (24 Juin 2008)

En ce moment, je suis sous le charme de l'album *Rook* de *Shearwater*.






www.myspace.com/shearwater


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juin 2008)

richarddeux a dit:


> En ce moment, je suis sous le charme de l'album *Rook* de *Shearwater*.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ecoute Palo Santo (il y a une version dite expanded de l'album) le précédent qui est très bien ... Les membres fondateurs sont des membres des sous-estimés Okkervil River






Ce Black Sheep Boy est renversant ...


----------



## richard-deux (25 Juin 2008)

fig. 5 a dit:


> Ecoute Palo Santo (il y a une version dite expanded de l'album) le précédent qui est très bien ... Les membres fondateurs sont des membres des sous-estimés Okkervil River
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je connais le précédent album _Palo Santo_.
Je l'ai découvert grace au dernier et ai la version CD bonus. 

Je suis vraiment sous le charme de *Shearwater*.

Je vais allé faire un tour sur le site de Okkervil River pour écouter.


----------



## numsix (25 Juin 2008)

Je me permet de participer a ce magnifique sujet, ....

Beaucoups de choses, ....

*Lee Hazlewood & Nancy Sinatra* - _Summer Wine_
[youtube]mQiDs9tKZv4[/youtube]

*Tindersticks *- _Shadow
_[youtube]i4WfzKnMrx8[/youtube]

*Nina Simone *- _Four Women_
[youtube]65rz61qOwhc[/youtube]

*Billie Holiday *- _Strange Fruit
_[youtube]h4ZyuULy9zs[/youtube]

*Encre* - _Marbres_
[youtube]LsA8xuoiAHw[/youtube]

*Godspeed You! Black Emperor *- _Moya_
[youtube]yNFdVilny00[/youtube]

*The Silver Mt. Zion *- _God Bless Our Dead Marines_
[youtube]flOv4xy9E5E[/youtube]

*&#931;&#964;&#945;&#973;&#961;&#959;&#962; &#926;&#945;&#961;&#967;&#940;&#954;&#959;&#962;* _- &#932;&#959; &#960;&#961;&#945;&#954;&#964;&#959;&#961;&#949;&#943;&#959;_
[youtube]nABbTYnf0gU[/youtube]


​


----------



## Mental Maelstrom (25 Juin 2008)

Sigur Ros - Hvarf


----------



## richard-deux (26 Juin 2008)

Mental Maelstrom a dit:


> Sigur Ros - Hvarf



Je ne connais pas cet album mais j'apprécie beaucoup *Takk*.

Sinon, je crois qu'un nouveau disque doit sortir prochainement.
Peut-être est-il déjà dans les bacs?


----------



## Mental Maelstrom (26 Juin 2008)

Je l'ai acheté hier sur Itunes, il est vraiment pas mal, très différent des autres albums, plus rythmé mais toujours aussi planant. 

Tu peux l'acheter les yeux fermés !


----------



## yvos (26 Juin 2008)

Deuxième album de Laetitia Sheriff...ça semble aussi sympa que le 1er, codification, sorti en 2004.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juin 2008)

richarddeux a dit:


> Je ne connais pas cet album mais j'apprécie beaucoup *Takk*.
> 
> Sinon, je crois qu'un nouveau disque doit sortir prochainement.
> Peut-être est-il déjà dans les bacs?



déjà sorti chez les disquaires ... une offre couplée avec Mon curé chez les nudistes est faite


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Juin 2008)

Un live de 79 (pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas le parcours du bonhomme, la photo de la pochette, n'est pas d'époque. elle correspond plutôt à la période 83/85)
:love:


----------



## Dark-Tintin (26 Juin 2008)

*Immortal* - _At The Heart Of Winter_

Leur meilleur à mon avis, ça s'éloigne du black type pour aller aussi plus heavy et épique (mais ça reste du bon black quand même  ) :style:






*
Finntroll* - _Nattfödd_ (puisque on parle folk on peut rester black metal)


----------



## Mental Maelstrom (26 Juin 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> *Immortal* - _At The Heart Of Winter_
> 
> Leur meilleur à mon avis, ça s'éloigne du black type pour aller aussi plus heavy et épique (mais ça reste du bon black quand même  ) :style:



Superbe album, solarfall est un de mes titres préférés. "Sons of northen darkness" est pas mal lui aussi mais loin de remplacer "Blizzard beasts" ou "Pure Holocaust".


Ils ont su évoluer dans leur style, et on est loin de leur album "Diabolical Fullmoon Mysticism" (1992 je crois) à l'époque de l'Inner Circle.*

Sinon : 

Satyricon - Now diacolical


----------



## Dark-Tintin (27 Juin 2008)

Mental Maelstrom a dit:


> Superbe album, solarfall est un de mes titres préférés. "Sons of northen darkness" est pas mal lui aussi mais loin de remplacer "Blizzard beasts" ou "Pure Holocaust".
> 
> 
> Ils ont su évoluer dans leur style, et on est loin de leur album "Diabolical Fullmoon Mysticism" (1992 je crois) à l'époque de l'Inner Circle.*




Ma préférée est de loin At The Heart Of Winter, y'a une de ces énergie dans cette chanson...  :love:
C'est clair qu'ils ont bien évolué par rapport aux années de l'Inner circle ; c'est là qu'on voit que les 1ers grands groupes de la 2ème vague de black metal sont quand même ceux qui ont le plus évolués en restant crédible  (contrairement à certains qui sont restés cons dans leur trip Satan&co comme Nargaroth ou ceux qui ont perdu toute leur crédibilité comme *Cradle of Filth*  [J'aime quand même bien la musique de ces deux groupes, j'parle seulement de leur crédibilité)





Mental Maelstrom a dit:


> Satyricon - Now diacolical




Tu voulais dire Diabolical non ? Paske Dia*colical*... 

Ouép, super bon album (d'ailleurs ta signature c'est les paroles du refrain de Pentagram Burns non ?)
Pareil pour eux niveau de l'évolution, entre Nemesis Divina et celui là ou Volcano y'a une légère différence  

The Shadowthrone est énorme aussi d'eux 
'_Kampen mot Gud og hvitekrist er igang!_"


----------



## Mental Maelstrom (27 Juin 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Ma préférée est de loin At The Heart Of Winter, y'a une de ces énergie dans cette chanson...  :love:
> C'est clair qu'ils ont bien évolué par rapport aux années de l'Inner circle ; c'est là qu'on voit que les 1ers grands groupes de la 2ème vague de black metal sont quand même ceux qui ont le plus évolués en restant crédible  (contrairement à certains qui sont restés cons dans leur trip Satan&co comme Nargaroth ou ceux qui ont perdu toute leur crédibilité comme *Cradle of Filth*  [J'aime quand même bien la musique de ces deux groupes, j'parle seulement de leur crédibilité)
> 
> 
> ...



- Bah disons que Cradle Of Filth n'a pour Black Métal que l'étiquette qui leur est donnée, parce que franchement, dans leurs lyrics, il n'y a pas grandes références au satanisme (mis à part dans leur 1er album) mais plutôt des influences vampiriques, légendes urbaines... C'est vrait qu'actuellement ils partent carrément dans le style heavy allant dans l'horreur / gore, mais au final ça rend pas mal du tout surtout dans Thornography.

-  Oui, je voulais dire Now Diabolical  et oui, ma signature est bien le refrain de "The Pentagram Burn"). 
Chez Satyricon, il y'a une grosse cassure entre "The Shadowthrone" et "Nemesis Divina" (ahh Mother North).

Sinon, pour me réveiller de bon matin : 

Vond - Selvmord






Vond est le site project de Mortiis, il compte deux albums (si je me souviens bien).


----------



## numsix (27 Juin 2008)

Comment J'ai pu oublier *Antony & The Johnsons *


----------



## Luc G (27 Juin 2008)

Ellery Eskelin et Han Bennink : dissonant characters.

Disons d'abord : jazz moderne, pour simplifier 

Elley Eskelin, saxophoniste de son état, c'est pour moi l'invention permanente. Là, ça démarre en mélodie. Ensuite, ça s'agite parfois un peu (c'est pas la star académie, je préfère prévenir ). Ce grand monsieur trop peu connu joue très souvent en trio avec Andrea Parkins (accordéon et sampler) et Jim Black à la batterie. J'apprécie toujours en disque ou en concert.

Là, il est en duo avec Han Bennink, un batteur fabuleux, en particulier sur scène, un vrai spectacle à lui tout seul en plus de faire de la musique.

Ces deux-là, en tous cas, sur ce disque, avaient quelque chose à partager ensemble et on est heureux de le partager avec eux. Je n'y connais rien en musique mais leur paire me parle.


----------



## alèm (27 Juin 2008)

en plus, c'est un vrai mec cool le Ellery&#8230; :love:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Juin 2008)

Découvert grâce à l'émission Taratata : Son of Dave, album "03".


----------



## Dark-Tintin (29 Juin 2008)

Un peu de death/black bien bourrin :love:
*
Behemoth :*_
-Demigod
-The Aspostasy_
Leurs deux derniers albums, plus dans le Brutal Death que dans  le black comme sur les 1ers (j'trouve que ça leur va mieux que le black, beaucoup plus puissant)


----------



## itako (29 Juin 2008)

*Fumuj, ça ressemble un peu a EZ3kiel, dub, abstract, electro..  (produit par Jarring effect):*






*Hole: *





*Cocoon:*


----------



## zepatente (29 Juin 2008)

Bon Iver - lump sum


----------



## Chang (30 Juin 2008)

> LHO >> il y a, aussi, ce CD* qui retrace l'histoire du Punk Hardcore US
> avec Black Flag, Bad Brain, Minor Threat, Henry Rollins... et Fugazi.
> 
> 
> ...


J'ai regarde le DVD hier soir ... tres bon docu. On se prend l'energie en pleine figure. C'est sympa de voir comment les mecs se sont assagits (pour certains) ou de voir qu'ils ont toujours cette flamme dans les yeux ... ce petit truc ... 

Ma connaissance du punk est tres limitee, du coup j'ai decouvert tous ces groupes et je dois dire Bad Brains m'interesse pas mal ... 

Bref, foncez, c'est du bon ...  ...


----------



## fedo (30 Juin 2008)

pour ma part hier soir pendant que j'entendais mon quartier vibrer pour la finale de l'euro, je m'injectais une dose _Morphine_ et l'injustement sous estimé album _The Night_.


----------



## numsix (1 Juillet 2008)

SOus etsime, _The Night _? Il est genial cet album, ....


----------



## KARL40 (4 Juillet 2008)

"Long slow goodbye" sur l'album "Lullabies to paralyze" des QUEENS OF THE STONE AGE
en souvenir de Natasha Schneider

"Elle a tourné avec les QOTSA. Son image, cheveux noirs au vent, amplement décolletée, roulant des yeux en plaquant des accords sur ses claviers étrangement inclinés, restera présente dans les esprits."


----------



## jpmiss (4 Juillet 2008)

Un petit flash back 90's

[youtube]cegExTD2hrs[/youtube]
Girls _vs_ Boys

[youtube]WbmULwkTXio[/youtube]
Mudhoney

[youtube]Z_8F1VhoB-k[/youtube]
Afghan Whigs​ 

:love:​


----------



## jpmiss (4 Juillet 2008)

Tiens un petit truc amusant:
Vous trouvez pas comme un air de similitude entre ça:

[YOUTUBE]-Zlf_17hecY[/YOUTUBE]
Killing Joke 1985 

Et ça:

[YOUTUBE]bOL5cpwTkes[/YOUTUBE]
Nirvana 1991


----------



## alèm (4 Juillet 2008)

ah si ! 

aaaaaaaaaaah Killing Joooooooooooke !!! :love:


----------



## macmarco (4 Juillet 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Tiens un petit truc amusant:
> Vous trouvez pas comme un air de similitude entre ça:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]-Zlf_17hecY[/YOUTUBE]
> ...



En effet, tu as raison, je n'avais jamais fait le rapprochement alors que j'ai l'album de Killing Joke(mais pas celui de Nirvana).


----------



## jpmiss (4 Juillet 2008)

Un autre encore plus évident (je crois d'ailleurs que ça a donné lieu a un procés pour plagiat):

[YOUTUBE]75-0qIgZjXs[/YOUTUBE]
Wire 1977

[YOUTUBE]EooQWB-G9A4[/YOUTUBE]
Elastica 1995

Cela dit même si c'est très ressemblant ca ne m'empêche pas d'aimer les 2 versions.


----------



## alèm (4 Juillet 2008)

j'avais déjà signalé une jolie reprise de la version Live d'une chanson du Blue Oyster Cult de la part d'Axel Bauer "éteins la lumière" (qui s'inspire de toute façon de la chanson), la reprise avaait été reconnue par JF Bizot&#8230; 

sinon, moi en ce moment, j'écoute ça :

[youtube]vwpaWR-uK_Q[/youtube]
Cheveu "Dog"

[youtube]LMzoQ8dVtNA[/youtube]
Cheveu "Clara Venus" (très MKB période _European Death Winners_ pour ceux qui connaissent)
(Rimbaud doit apprécier ! )

et aussi le très très bon *Jacob's Fight* qui me fait aussi penser au MKB version Fraction provisoire&#8230;


----------



## alèm (4 Juillet 2008)

Menilmuche represent ?!


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Tiens un petit truc amusant:
> Vous trouvez pas comme un air de similitude entre ça:



oui puisque le plagiat a été reconnu par Nirvana sans que cela n'entame d'ailleurs les relations entre les 2 groupes (en 2003 Grohl jouera sur un album de Killing Joke)


----------



## jpmiss (4 Juillet 2008)

fig. 5 a dit:


> oui puisque le plagiat a été reconnu par Nirvana sans que cela n'entame d'ailleurs les relations entre les 2 groupes (en 2003 Grohl jouera sur un album de Killing Joke)


Et là aussi ça n'empêche pas que j'aime les 2 morceaux mais il est bon de faire remonter un peu le temps aux minots en shorts taille basse avec le caleçon qui dépasse et le skate sous le bras


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2008)

[YOUTUBE]6aumejrcEHs[/YOUTUBE]​

_merci JP pour le Girls vs Boys, je les avais déconnectés, eux..._


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2008)

[YOUTUBE]rsf_8Q8b6tw[/YOUTUBE]​

_Ca les narnivas , y leur manquait l'accent pour plagier. :love: _


----------



## jpmiss (5 Juillet 2008)

Rhâââ les Thugs! Arriver a faire un tel raffut avec des tronches d'étudiants en sociologie! :love: :love: :love:


----------



## alèm (5 Juillet 2008)

wormeyes a dit:


> le Roi Punk dans une excalibur bien moins trash que lui



:love: :love:



jpmiss a dit:


> Rhâââ les Thugs! Arriver a faire un tel raffut avec des tronches d'étudiants en sociologie! :love: :love: :love:



et dire qu'on avait réussi à se faire Forguette Mi Note puis les Thugs en à peine 24h à Amiens mes tibias étaient couverts de bleus :love::love::love:

c'est une page gentiment bruyante dites-moi 

[YOUTUBE]whSYTSXm8wo[/YOUTUBE]
The Jam "Going Underground"

[YOUTUBE]5ipGhzrIi3s[/YOUTUBE]
The Jam "In The City"
(le monsieur à la mèche n'est autre que Tony Wilson, le génial et ridicule promoteur de talents )

[YOUTUBE]28TeUbYvXS0[/YOUTUBE]
The Specials version "Ghost Town"

et pour les Nusks qui se cacheraient dans la salle : Skaaaaaa tiiiiiiiime
[YOUTUBE]YlWxvlQ8Zy4[/YOUTUBE]
The Specials "Skinheads moonstomp"


----------



## CouleurSud (5 Juillet 2008)

Belle page en effet 

Aux sources, Bromley Contingent :

[youtube]YaPug6kae0c&feature=related[/youtube]


Et puis ceux qu'on aurait tendance à oublier. Les Buzzcocks. _I can't control myself_

[youtube]i6TywsL48Ww&feature=related[/youtube]

Et l'original des Troggs, 10 ans avant. J'ai un petit faible pour Reg Presley

[youtube]rzHpGjvRgTc  [/youtube]


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juillet 2008)

ce matin, il fait gris humide... 

une pépite sombre et torturé entre post-punk, indus et noise...
une ballade entre Swans et Bauhaus.
plutôt un effondrement de terrain, un glissement mélancolique et désespéré... 

Kill The Thrill 
*Tellurique* (2005)









*******
*Kill The Thrill*. _Crime_ de l'album "203 barriers".
[youtube]3xqNM-IFT54&hl=en&fs=1[/youtube]


*******
pour jpmiss: 
belle correspondance entre killing Joke et Nirvana.
de Killing Joke, j'écoute toujours leur premier album (un album très court de 35 mn). 
_Killing Joke_ (1980).



.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (5 Juillet 2008)

*In Extremo* - _Verehrt Und Angespien _

Groupe de métal médieval, avec en plus des instruments "normaux" et instrument celtiques et médiévaux (mandoline, harpe, cornemuse...) (plus médieval sur certaines chansons, mais sur certaines c'est carrément le retour des troubadours :love
Ils chantent pour les langues vivantes en allemand, sinon y'a pas mal de textes médievaux ou qu'ils ont écrit en vieux français, allemand, etc 

Vidéo live d'une carrément festive et médievale : Herr Mannelig 
[YOUTUBE]2xmRVDBtIt0[/YOUTUBE]


Et Horizont, certainement ma préféré, plus tournée metal mais avec quand même ce truc médieval 

[YOUTUBE]iQ9ZHw7hwT4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ScubaARM (5 Juillet 2008)

HHuuuaa, mon cher Dark Tintin

Indispensable pour la bibliothèque : MotorHead, Ace of Spades,
Sobre, efficace, monstrueux de puissance:love:

[youtube]ImrtZRrS70w[/youtube]​


----------



## Dark-Tintin (5 Juillet 2008)

Si tu veux du simple, efficace et puissant : 

Deicide - Scars Of The Crucifix
[YOUTUBE]tL-BA86UhoE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## gKatarn (5 Juillet 2008)

Ach, Motorhead :love:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juillet 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> *In Extremo* - _Verehrt Und Angespien _
> 
> Groupe de métal médieval, avec en plus des instruments "normaux" et instrument celtiques et médiévaux (mandoline, harpe, cornemuse...) (plus médieval sur certaines chansons, mais sur certaines c'est carrément le retour des troubadours :love
> Ils chantent pour les langues vivantes en allemand, sinon y'a pas mal de textes médievaux ou qu'ils ont écrit en vieux français, allemand, etc



en islandais, espagnol, suédois et bien d'autres pour les langues vivantes ...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (5 Juillet 2008)

Arf, j'avais vu que allemand pour les langues vivantes, ce que j'avais vu en suédois et islandais c'était des poèmes médievaux


----------



## jpmiss (5 Juillet 2008)

Ca donne envie.











:rateau:


----------



## Dark-Tintin (5 Juillet 2008)

Dans ta caverne toi ! Zou !


----------



## fedo (6 Juillet 2008)

pour changer de style, un grand monsieur de la musique qui nous a quitté il y a près de vingt ans, _Son House



_

un des plus grands du delta blues. pas du blues surproduit, juste un homme, son histoire, sa guitare et sa voix. plus rudimentaire, mais bien plus intense qu'un BB King. ce blues là sent l'amérique sudiste et profonde quelque part dans le Mississipi.

c'est de ce blues là aussi dont ce sont inspirés les _Blues Explosion_, _Penthouse _et autres trublions punk noise.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (6 Juillet 2008)

*Viva Las Vegas*


----------



## Pierrou (6 Juillet 2008)

Chuis dans ma période death mélodique ces temps ci... donc  :rose:







_Come Clarity_ par *In Flames*

:love:


----------



## Dark-Tintin (6 Juillet 2008)

Dans le Viking Death


----------



## Pierrou (6 Juillet 2008)

Ou le coquin ! :love:


Sinon, dans le même genre un peu brutal, mais plus "concept" :






_Silhouettes_ de *Textures*


----------



## benmoss (6 Juillet 2008)

boh pour le moment, préparation Ardantesque...:love::love:
donc pour commencer, un peu de tendresse...






un chouia de _auryn_, 

...

un peu de house...





le très Grand _Laurent Garnier_,

...

et une touche de rap avec le summum du genre






_cypress hill_


:love::love::love::love:


----------



## alèm (6 Juillet 2008)

fedo a dit:


> un grand monsieur de la musique
> 
> un des plus grands du






benmoss a dit:


> le très Grand
> 
> avec le summum du genre



Omo Lave plus blanc que blanc aussi&#8230;    

marrant que Dark-Tintin beaucoup plus jeune que vous sache parler plus _intelligemment_ que vous de la musique&#8230; ptêt parce qu'il en fait&#8230; 
n'empêche, c'est étonnant ces _slogans publicitaires_, c'est pour vous rassurer dans vos goûts ?  :rateau:


----------



## alèm (6 Juillet 2008)

bon à cause de Cheveu, je me suis refait tout l'Hotel du Labrador de Ossang et ses amis&#8230; (dont Gaboni qui fut d'abord le batteur de Lucrate Milk )

et donc, de la raïa, un bon résumé malgré la voix si agaçante connue des auditeurs de la maison ronde&#8230;

[youtube]XrWCGMwR-Eo[/youtube]

et petite dédicace à ficelle qui en a surement connu beaucoup de la bande à cette époque là !


----------



## Dark-Tintin (7 Juillet 2008)

Le seul truc qui compte, c'est d'être ouvert, faut garder ça à l'esprit 

Ca fait pas longtemps que je me suis ouvert à autre chose que le metal et le punk, et plus on voit ce qui y'a de différent dans la musique mieux on saisit l'essentiel (putain, mais passer du Black Metal au Country puis New Wave puis Classique en 20 minutes c'est énorme quoi ! On rentre dans des centaines d'univers et de vision de la vie et de la musique complètement différent, et c'est bon !), qui est pas de convaincre que machin est le meilleur, qu'on à des meilleurs gouts que l'autre (même si bon y'a des fois... Quand quelqu'un te dit que Slipknot est meilleur que Burzum...) parce que ça reste largement subjectif (quoique pour dire que Jimi Hendrix était meilleur guitariste que celui de Tokio Hotel [J'adore prendre ce groupe pour cible, ça représente exactement ce qui devrait jamais exister en musique ] ou que Enya chante mieux que Lorie ça relève plus vraiment des gouts )

Puis toutes façons, la musique ça sert à rien de faire un post pour décrire tout ce qu'on ressent sur un CD, personne ressent la même chose, puis ça se décrit pas la musique, ça se vit, ça se rationalise pas merde ! 


Voualà, sur cette passionante déclaration j'me casse et :


----------



## alèm (7 Juillet 2008)

et Lucrate Milk me donne envie d'aller faire un tour chez le feu follet du No Wave de No New-York 

[youtube]BPb18CzG2gg[/youtube]
James Chance & the Contortions (ou James white and the Blacks oder James Black and the whites&#8230

et donc, on retombe sur un des futurs Lounge Lizards&#8230; Arto Lindsay dans son précédent groupe aka DNA
[youtube]ZctJ3xhNFlw[/youtube]

puis les Lounge Lizards de John Lurie
[youtube]eblQ1YQIZGM[/youtube]

et en mixant, pour ceux qui aiment les projets de John Zorn, il y a ça cet été le 04 août&#8230;
[youtube]_CAOweCb_FA[/youtube]


vala, boa noite todos



Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Voualà, sur cette passionante déclaration j'me casse et :



il faut admettre qu'elle l'était ! 

d'ailleurs, quand on entend désormais que _Coldplay est le plus grand groupe du monde_ (dixit la pub)  on peut se dire que ça ne sert plus à rien vos arguments&#8230;
n'empêche que Petrucciani était bien le plus petit pianiste du monde&#8230;


----------



## fedo (7 Juillet 2008)

alèm a dit:


> Omo Lave plus blanc que blanc aussi&#8230;
> 
> marrant que Dark-Tintin beaucoup plus jeune que vous sache parler plus _intelligemment_ que vous de la musique&#8230; ptêt parce qu'il en fait&#8230;
> n'empêche, c'est étonnant ces _slogans publicitaires_, c'est pour vous rassurer dans vos goûts ?  :rateau:



pas un slogan publicitaire, juste la vérité. c'est pas d'hier que je connais _Son House_, d'ailleurs très difficilement trouvable dans les magasins parce qu'il n'y a pas de marché pour ce genre de musique.

je vais pas faire non plus dans le politiquement correct, en musique et en ciné c'est comme dans le foot, il y a plusieurs divisions, et ben _Son House_ c'est la ligue des champions.
au surplus, il est à l'origine du delta blues avec _Charley Patton _notamment, alors le titre _grand _n'est pas galvaudé ni marketé, c'est juste de l'histoire de l'art.
certes il était plus petit en taille qu'_Howlin' Wolf.

_


> malgré la voix si agaçante connue des auditeurs de la maison ronde&#8230;


moi c'est la maison ronde qui m'agace et son culturellement correct...
perso ça me fait marrer quand j'y entends des trucs avec des années de retard par rapport aux radios associatives ou au service public belge.
parce qu'avant de l'avoir lu dans les Inrocks ou Technikart ils n'avaient pas le droit d'aimer...
je suis de mort de rire quand j'entend ça (ou le lis), et je me demande qui a réellement besoin de se rassurer ?
parce que franchement quand j'entends que _The National_ est le plus grand groupe du monde (oui ils se le répétent en boucle le soir vers 22H dans la maison ronde), ça doit être de la méthode Coué (ou Cauet, c'est selon...).
Ils n'ont probablement jamais passé _Son House_ à la maison ronde parce que Télérama n'en a pas parlé...
cela dit j'exagère puisque Stéphane Bern quand il y travaillait, a fait découvrir (avec retard il est vrai) à la France _Popa Chubby, _bluesman new yorkais au début de carrière fort intéressant.

chacun son Graal musical mais indéniablement qu'on les aime ou non certains sont à l'origine d'un style musical important qui en a donné naissance à d'autres et influencé un paquet, voilà pourquoi ils peuvent être qualifié de _grand_, objectivement.

les gens du delta blues meurent dans l'indifférence générale aux USA alors que ça fait partie de leur patrimoine culturel le plus précieux. A côté de ça, la moindre apparition de la 100% markétée Britney Spears fait se déplacer toutes les caméras et on en parle dans les journaux télévisés jusque chez nous...


----------



## alèm (7 Juillet 2008)

nan mais c'est bien que tu te rassures&#8230; au vu de ton laïus qui suit mon deuxième message&#8230; c'est bien aussi que tu ne saches pas lire&#8230; les autres&#8230;

c'est bien que tu saches bien écrire&#8230;

mais n'oublies pas "le plus grand" c'est un terme pauvre&#8230; tu t'es un peu mieux défendu au-dessus mais c'était de la défense&#8230; pas de l'argumentation&#8230; 

dis moi quand même , tu es sûr d'avoir compris ce que je disais quand je parlais de la voix de la maison ronde ? je parlais de cette voix d'animatrice qui fait les off dans Metropolis et qui anime une émission, je parlais pas des goûts que celà entraine, c'est un fort beau faux procès de ta part. Je ne t'ai pas attendu pour écouter des trucs&#8230; jeunot ! 


suffit de regarder mes messages précédents, ils passent pas vrament souvent à la radio française sauf John Zorn et encore&#8230;  mais ça doit être du à sa puissance de production, par contre les MKB, les DJ Spooky, les Lounge Lizards&#8230; 

et puisqu'il faut bien se réveiller avec des trucs doux le matin  :

[YOUTUBE]RzMGt-PTJ8o[/YOUTUBE]
MOONCHILD de John Zorn interprêté par Mike Patton, Trevor Dunn et le petit Joey Baron (et John Zorn pas loin)&#8230;


----------



## richard-deux (7 Juillet 2008)

Pour se reveiller tranquillement, un peu de jazz:

Esbjörn Svensson Trio ( E.S.T.) - Live In Hamburg




​


----------



## benmoss (7 Juillet 2008)

alèm a dit:


> Omo Lave plus blanc que blanc aussi
> 
> marrant que Dark-Tintin beaucoup plus jeune que vous sache parler plus _intelligemment_ que vous de la musique ptêt parce qu'il en fait
> n'empêche, c'est étonnant ces _slogans publicitaires_, *c'est pour vous rassurer dans vos goûts* ?  :rateau:



pas besoin de me rassurer...
laurent garnier mérite les louanges et cypress hill aussi....dans ma bibliothèque musicale, ils sont chacun les seuls de leurs genres...:love:
et puis mer** j'ai pas besoin de me justifier...la musique je la vit...si elle me plait, si j'ai envie de dire que garnier est le plus grand dj du monde, ou meme que lorie a des textes a faire palir michel berger...et beh je le dit... (pas taper:casse
depuis quand pour apprécier la musique faut en parler "_intelligemment_"...:hein:
j'ai l'impression que c'est comme pour le vin...juste pour se donner un genre...

et puis dark-tintin il est d'une autre génération...celle ou pour trouver un renseignement faut pas rester planter dans une biblio lugubre...un génération ou la culture vient à nous...alors qu'avant fallait s'y intéresser...


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Juillet 2008)

16 minutes 49 de bonheur... :love::love::love:


----------



## fedo (7 Juillet 2008)

> nan mais c'est bien que tu te rassures&#8230; au vu de ton laïus qui suit mon deuxième message&#8230; c'est bien aussi que tu ne saches pas lire&#8230; les autres&#8230;
> 
> c'est bien que tu saches bien écrire&#8230;


c'est toi qui rame maintenant Rémi, y a plus beaucoup de fond .
si je sais lire les autres même si j'aime faire un peu de provoc, là-dessus on est pareil, on adore jouer, merci de m'avoir lancé.

j'adore prendre des risques, je n'ai pas besoin de me rassurer sinon je pourrais écouter_ The Editors _puisqu'on lit et entend que c'est très bien.



> mais n'oublies pas "le plus grand" c'est un terme pauvre&#8230; tu t'es un peu mieux défendu au-dessus mais c'était de la défense&#8230; pas de l'argumentation&#8230;


j'ai pas écrit (ni pensé) _le plus grand_, mais peut-être que tu n'as pas su me lire.
j'ai indiqué qu'il était _un des plus grands_ du delta blues. ça tombe bien que ce soit un terme pauvre car il n'a jamais été très riche.

je vais juste prendre un autre exemple, les _Beatles, _pas ma tasse de thé mais un des plus grands groupes de pop. Ils ont marqué l'histoire de la musique tout simplement.
c'est pas si difficile à assimiler. pareil pour _Led Zeppelin_ dans un style différent, là encore je suis pas fan. la même chose pour _Bob Dylan_ que j'apprécie nettement plus, enfin plutôt son début de carrière. ça tombe bien je crois qu'en ce moment c'est ultra tendance. ça devrait me rassurer ou ça pourrait m'inquiéter ?



> dis moi quand même , tu es sûr d'avoir compris ce que je disais quand je parlais de la voix de la maison ronde ? je parlais de cette voix d'animatrice qui fait les off dans Metropolis et qui anime une émission, je parlais pas des goûts que celà entraine, c'est un fort beau faux procès de ta part. Je ne t'ai pas attendu pour écouter des trucs&#8230; jeunot !


perso, j'aime bien sa voix, on dirait toujours qu'elle sort d'une cure de désintox !!!
cependant, une occasion de snipper le culturellement correct quel qu'il soit ça se rate pas, question de liberté d'esprit, perche tendue, boulet lancé.


----------



## asticotboy (7 Juillet 2008)

CSS, vraiment sympa...
Pas tout neuf, c'est sûr, mais toujours efficace !







Vu samedi soir aux Eurockéennes (02.30 AM)


----------



## benmoss (7 Juillet 2008)

asticotboy a dit:


> CSS, vraiment sympa...
> Pas tout neuf, c'est sûr, mais toujours efficace !
> 
> 
> ...



boh, pas tout neuf...pas très vieux non plus...


de passage aux Ardentes aussi...mais le travail sera dur..ils passent après Soldout... mais ont droit à une heure plus intéressante...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (7 Juillet 2008)

Alem a dit:
			
		

> d'ailleurs, quand on entend désormais que Coldplay est le plus grand groupe du monde (dixit la pub) on peut se dire que ça ne sert plus à rien vos arguments&#8230;




Ouép, j'ai vu la pub, clair que ça m'tue ce genre de phrases, même j'aime bien ce qu'ils font les mecs de coldplay, je supporte pas ce genre de phrases 




N'empêche vous arrêtez vos discussions où vous lisez ce qu'écrit l'autre juste pour essayer de lui prouver que vous avez raison ? 





			
				benmoss a dit:
			
		

> et puis dark-tintin il est d'une autre génération...celle ou pour trouver un renseignement faut pas rester planter dans une biblio lugubre...un génération ou la culture vient à nous...alors qu'avant fallait s'y intéresser...




Un peu facile, en gros "il est pas de la même époque, il sait pas, il peut pas parler" 
Puis même, c'est plus facile, et alors ? C'est grâce aux nouveaux moyens que je peux connaître autant de choses alors que j'ai 16 ans, et j'en suis très content, c'est pas parce que c'était moins dur pour connaitre ces artistes que je les connais moins.
J'passe beaucoup de temps à me documenter sur leurs vies, que ça soit internet, partitions, paroles, bouquins, leurs époques et tout, et c'est pas parce que c'est plus facile que les ados vont chercher à connaître ; j'ai 2 potes qui sont comme moi à chercher tout le temps des nouvelles choses (façon de parler, parce qu'on se tourne vers l'ancienà, depuis le début de l'année on passe des Kooks aux Clash, à Jimi Hendrix, Elvis Presley, Bob Dylan, les Rolling Stones, et c'est comme ça qu'on découvre ; et j'connais personne aux lycées qui cherche comme nous autre part que ce qui passe à la télé ou dans les magazines, et puis merde, tu crois que j'connaitrais Elvis si j'métais pas intéressé à l'histoire du blues ?
C'est plus facile de connaître plus et plus rapidement, mais c'est pas parce que c'est plus facile qu'avant que je connaît moins : surtout que tu va pas m'faire croire que tu va encore des bibliothèques plutôt que sur internet maintenant ?


----------



## benmoss (7 Juillet 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Ouép, j'ai vu la pub, clair que ça m'tue ce genre de phrases, même j'aime bien ce qu'ils font les mecs de coldplay, je supporte pas ce genre de phrases
> 
> 
> 
> ...



zen

c'était pas une critique...j'admire ta culture...j'aurai aimé être plus jeune (c'est fou comme une différence de si peu d'années peu parfois constituer un fossé), ma soif de connaissance aurait été assagie plus tôt...


----------



## macmarco (7 Juillet 2008)

Un petit rafraîchissement ?


----------



## yvos (7 Juillet 2008)

Assurément le meilleur (ou le plus grand) groupe du monde.
Ou alors français
Ou francophone
Ou alors de ces 20 dernières années
Ou alors du siècle
Quel siecle

Murde!

Le meilleur quoi 






:style:


----------



## alèm (7 Juillet 2008)

excusez yvos, il est resté étudiant en sociologie dans sa tête&#8230;


----------



## CouleurSud (7 Juillet 2008)

Non, mais alem, tu ne pourrais pas faire quelque chose concernant ces gamins qui prétendent écouter "Hey Joe"

Tout ça pour qu'on soit tranquille
Entre nous
Et qu'on puisse se reposer
Tranquillement
Et écouter des trucs sérieux
Comme Lydia Lunch et Thurston Moore


----------



## Dark-Tintin (7 Juillet 2008)

Toi, la vieille méprisante, ta gueule !  

(p'tain j'suis aussi immature que guiguilap moi, j'part au quart de tour à la moindre provocation )


----------



## CouleurSud (7 Juillet 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Toi, la vieille méprisante, ta gueule !
> 
> (p'tain j'suis aussi immature que guiguilap moi, j'part au quart de tour à la moindre provocation )



Ah ben, pour l'immaturité, j'avais raison 

[youtube]zzY28Unb3v0[/youtube]

Tomorrow Morning, you have to change your train, etc. 

A dit Chuck


----------



## jpmiss (7 Juillet 2008)

yvos a dit:


> Assurément le meilleur (ou le plus grand) groupe du monde.
> Ou alors français
> Ou francophone
> Ou alors de ces 20 dernières années
> ...



Bulgarian Blues Powah! :style:



alèm a dit:


> excusez yvos, il est resté étudiant en sociologie dans sa tête



  

N'empeche que les Thugs je les ai vu 3 ou 4 fois dans des conditions très différentes:
- une salle moyenne: la MJC de Cannes
- un festival: Les Eurockéennes
- une toute petite salle: un petit club de Clermont-Ferrand
- et.. je sais plus..
Et a chaque fois ça a été énorme. Une semaines d'accouphènes et de troubles de l'équilibre mais quel pied! 
Le top c'etait dans le petit club, j'avais pratiquement le nez dans les cordes de la basse. 
Et croyez moi, ça vibrait!


----------



## alèm (7 Juillet 2008)

rigolo, je viens de les écouter sur Jet FM avant un vieux Little Rabbits&#8230; :love:

(ah la voiture sous la pluie quand on est heureux après un accrochage de photos&#8230; :love


----------



## tweek (8 Juillet 2008)

[YOUTUBE]WhkjXanaq6w[/YOUTUBE]


:love: Space Synth!


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2008)

[YOUTUBE]J0rujLRAseQ[/YOUTUBE]​


*Vladimir Vyssotsky *

_Souvenirs de vodka au poivre douteuse dans certaines caves mal famées du Praha de la fin des 80's. _ 


 :love:


----------



## CouleurSud (8 Juillet 2008)

Non, je ne sais pas, c'est juste comme ça

Pour rester dans la droite ligne du fil

Alors, Kelle musik écoutez vous donc

Ben, ça MC5

[youtube]E372fuerleM&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## alèm (8 Juillet 2008)

Vissotski et MC5, ça se croise bien aussi !


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2008)

ce matin, envie de quelque chose de dissonant, de léger et de décalé.

Pavement
playlist _Crooked rain crooked rain_ et _Wozee Zowee_.

[youtube]dQHstA0cZDw&hl=en&fs=1[/youtube]


.


----------



## yvos (9 Juillet 2008)

Ah ouais mais quitte à aller dans le foutraque, je ne retiendrai que celui-là chez Pavement  (c'est mon préféré)


----------



## Mental Maelstrom (11 Juillet 2008)

Satyricon - My skin is cold






Le live de Mother North !!!  Enorme​


----------



## la(n)guille (11 Juillet 2008)

Bon, sinon, on va parler un peu de musique contemporaine (c'est à dire que les mecs, ils ont rangé les guitares et les batteries), et encore quelque chose de très étonnant de la part d'Apparat, des petites promenades simples mais remplies de sons, une musique un rien mélancolique, tout ça disponible sur le store.


----------



## tsss (13 Juillet 2008)

Hello, ce n'est pas tout neuf, une rythmique lente et hypnotique qui s'étale sur 8 minutes 22, une certaine nonchalance sacrement envoûtant, je ne sais pas ou on navigue mais moi j'ai l'impression d'être ailleurs ..... avec les frissons en bonus, merci messieurs de Death Cab For Cutie :


[YOUTUBE]gwTpK60-k6o[/YOUTUBE]

joli clip en plus


----------



## KARL40 (13 Juillet 2008)

SWELL "South of the rain and snow"

Retour de Swell, réduit à son simple chanteur David Freel, avec un disque aux morceaux oscillant entre folk/rock et aux orchestrations sobres (guitares sèches, quelques claviers, rythmes discrets... ). Idéal pour les rêveurs que nous pouvons être ...


----------



## jpmiss (13 Juillet 2008)

Régulièrement il faut que je me fasse ma cure de Gun Club.
C'etait aujourd'hui 

[YOUTUBE]LXiAMfjybx4[/YOUTUBE]
We can fuck forever
But you'll never get my soul
So you can move!

*SEX BEAT!*

:love:​


----------



## aCLR (13 Juillet 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Régulièrement il faut que je me fasse ma cure de Gun Club.
> C'etait aujourd'hui
> 
> [YOUTUBE]
> ...





Dans trente minutes, tu passes en concert gratuit à Rouen.

Iggy Pop et les Stooges


----------



## itako (13 Juillet 2008)

Revenant tout droit des eurockéennes et autres décibulles, je lance itunes :

Comme tout les jours depuis quelques années je me pet la tête au high tone, c'est technique, c'est moderne, c'est crossover culturel et c'est tout ce que j'aime .. !





après une petite session de Pink floyd dans mon lit, animal aujourd'hui





et puis une bonne session vuneny aussi, de l'electro rock progressive from bosnia


----------



## CouleurSud (13 Juillet 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Régulièrement il faut que je me fasse ma cure de Gun Club.
> C'etait aujourd'hui
> 
> [youtube]LXiAMfjybx4[/youtube]
> ...



Tu ne pourrais pas en faire un peu moins que j'ai le temps de te bouler:mouais:

Ce qui m'a toujours étonné, c'est son amitié avec Chris Stein


----------



## jpmiss (13 Juillet 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Ce qui m'a toujours étonné, c'est son amitié avec Chris Stein


Ben faut pas oublier qu'il était alcoolique le Jeffrey 

Allez une autre petite pour la route: Black Train


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2008)

itako a dit:


> et puis une bonne session vuneny aussi, de l'electro rock progressive from bosnia



Ahh CouleurSud, C'est vraiment marrant que tu en parles, je suis un vrai "amateur" de ce groupe.

Je les ai vus à Mostar et c'était plus qu'énorme 
Plus de 4h de concert dans une ambiance de folie...

Merci de me faire repenser à ce bon souvenir  (Moi non plus, je peux plus te bouler :hein:)

Leurs Myspace pour l'occasion.

Sinon ce soir, c'est Marianne Faithfull





Un album en collaboration avec Angelo Badalamenti avec des textes reprenant pour certains Shakespeare et Dante.
Un nectar...


----------



## itako (14 Juillet 2008)

C'est un pote qui les a vus en première partie de je sais plu quel groupe, il ma demandé si je pouvais lui en obtenir, j'ai bien accroché par la suite.

Les bosniaques on quand même leur son a eux, dubioza kolektiv par exemple c'est sympas:






sinon mostar ça me fait rebondir sur la premiere track de travelling without moving de uzul, le machiniste de kaly live dub que je laisse tourner agréablement, ça sent le gros dubstep du moment avec une vue globale sur le monde






et sinon, un peu de Dj krush, qui vous notterez, mix sur un macbook!


----------



## Chang (14 Juillet 2008)

Pas de neuf dernierement ... je trouve rien en house ou techno qui vaille le coup ... ou alors le Back To My Roots de Garnier sortit il y a peu ...

Alors du coup je chope les vieux classiques, ceux qui n'ont pas vieillit :

Mr De - Elektrofunkyshit avec le superbe track Sex On The Beach (en sonnerie reveil ca assure un hebergement en douceur et positif :love

[YOUTUBE]5bHcM62KfJY[/YOUTUBE]

Riyuchi Sakamoto - Riot In Lagos

Ce track je l'ai connu dans le mix de Ken Ishii dans le serie des Mix-Up ... pour un morceau du tout debut des annees 80, ca a de quoi faire rougir bon nombre de producteur tellement c'est bon, rythme et avec ce son si particulier ... une pure merveille pour faire un bon break.

[YOUTUBE]FZleaH2dE4U[/YOUTUBE]

(celle la ca me troue le derch' de la trouver sur Youtube ... les sons de la version live different, c'est un peu moins groovy, je vous renvoie a la version ep ...)

- Kevin Yost - Feeling You, issu de la compil New York House Session Vol.2, ecoutable sur Beatport (pas de youtube cette fois). De la house bien jazzy avec une tres bonne partition de clavier et un pied/cymbale tres reussis ... superbe morceau !





(un ptit extrait en cliquant sur l'image mais mlaheureusement on entend pas le clavier)

- E-Dancer - Velocity Funk ... le grand Kevin Saunderson et un de ses nombreux classiques, un des plus pechus ... ca commence avec cette voix a la Tina Turner (ca m'etonnerait pas que ce soit elle d'ailleurs) et ca part superbement ... difficile de pas remuer au moins la fesse gauche ...  ...

[YOUTUBE]4yjh9wogX7Q[/YOUTUBE]

- Slam -                                  Bass Addiction (Envoy Vocal Remix) ... alors la grand morceau aussi, plutot techno, tres accrocheur. Pas d'extrait en ligne que je puisse trouver la miantenant ... le plus evident pour l'ecouter c'est de choper le mix de Garnier a Detroit dans la box set Excess Luggage. Ce dernier coffret est de toute facon un indispensable ...  ...

Voila donc ...

​​​


----------



## itako (15 Juillet 2008)

2 écoute des albums The Fall of Math et One Time For All Time  de 65daysofstatic, ça me fait penser a vuneny d'ailleurs ... ! en plus bourin par contre !







Du chinese man, ça groove





et hier soir avant de me coucher, le savant fuzati, nottament les freestyles


----------



## jpmiss (15 Juillet 2008)

*Wouak Heun Woual!*

[YOUTUBE]iCQ4QLFl01g[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Juillet 2008)

Triggerfinger
​


----------



## CouleurSud (15 Juillet 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> *Wouak Heun Woual!*
> 
> [youtube]iCQ4QLFl01g[/youtube]​



Ouais, mais bon, il est où Bryan Gregory ? 

[youtube]v8ExELkCBiE&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## KARL40 (16 Juillet 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Ouais, mais bon, il est où Bryan Gregory ?


 
Oh bah là il est six pieds sous terre ! 

La légende disait qu'il avait quitté les CRAMPS pour aller dans une secte sataniste ou un délire dans le genre ! 
Mais en fait il était juste parti dans un autre groupe rejoindre sa petite amie. 
Remplacé à l'époque par Kid Congo Powers ... du GUN CLUB !


----------



## tsss (16 Juillet 2008)

C'est tout neuf et pourtant c'est presque vieux !! 
le come back des *primal scream*, en un mot : _entraînant_, une fois écouté et hop c'est dans la tête, ça ce siffle, ce fredonne, ça doit même s'hurler dans la voiture au milieu des bouchons !!

[YOUTUBE]eoay-oUtACo[/YOUTUBE]


youhouuuu


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2008)

Hommage à Manchette dont on lira le récent






Acapulco par La position du tireur couché






C'est frais et parfait pour l'été : à consommer sans modération comme le pulco


----------



## clampin (17 Juillet 2008)

Pour moi ce soir,  c'est le tag "Classic Rock" sur last.fm....


----------



## teo (19 Juillet 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Tiens un petit truc amusant:
> Vous trouvez pas comme un air de similitude entre ça:
> (&#8230
> Killing Joke 1985
> ...



Je re écoute cet album grâce à toi et ton message  et purée, il est incroyablement bon, _Eighties_, _Night Time_, _Darkness Before Dawn_ ou _Love Like Blood_, ces morceaux sont toujours imparables, ils ne bougent pas, des rocs, inusables et puissants, je connais pas vraiment ce que les KJ ont fait par la suite ou avant _-à part un concert en 2003 ou 2004 à l'Elysée-Montmartre où je suis resté 10mn tellement c'était pénible aux oreilles- _mais celui-là, il est tellement bon
:love: 80's rulez :style:

Edith: _Night Time_, donc


----------



## richard-deux (20 Juillet 2008)

Ce matin, reveil en douceur avec la voix de *Duffy* et son album *Rockferry*.

[YOUTUBE]KE2orthS3TQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## itako (20 Juillet 2008)

teo a dit:


> Je re écoute cet album grâce à toi et ton message  et purée, il est incroyablement bon, _Eighties_, _Night Time_, _Darkness Before Dawn_ ou _Love Like Blood_, ces morceaux sont toujours imparables, ils ne bougent pas, des rocs, inusables et puissants, je connais pas vraiment ce que les KJ ont fait par la suite ou avant _-à part un concert en 2003 ou 2004 à l'Elysée-Montmartre où je suis resté 10mn tellement c'était pénible aux oreilles- _mais celui-là, il est tellement bon
> :love: 80's rulez :style:
> 
> Edith: _Night Time_, donc



J'ai découvert grâce a vous, je confirme que dans _Eighties _on retrouve du _Come as you are_, enfin plutot le contraire, en tout cas c'est sympa.


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Juillet 2008)

Ce matin c'est ça:





J'avoue que je ne connaissais pas jusqu'à ce que je vois leur tronche sur le palais des sports. j'ai donc cherché un peu pour voir à quoi ça ressemblait. C'est assez délire. Et il parait que visuellement c'est démentiel.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2008)

itako a dit:


> J'ai découvert grâce a vous, je confirme que dans _Eighties _on retrouve du _Come as you are_, enfin plutot le contraire, en tout cas c'est sympa.



De cela, Jaz est au courant :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2008)

Trop de la balle


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2008)

pour ma part, je joue de la basse depis 12 ans maintenant...j ai donk une certaine attirance pour tout ce qui est funk..a cela j ajouterais une bonne dose de punk...rien n est plus interessant a mes yeux ke la fusion des genres...maintenant, j aime et j ekoute enormement de choses..de pastorius à venetian snares ( et oui, le break core, vu ke je fais de l electro depuis kelkes années deja...), en passant par joy division....voici le lien ki vous permettra d ekouter ce ke je fais... 

http://www.myspace.com/headwork2a

sinon, la liste est tellment longue que vous dire tout ske j aime est bien trop fastidieux...

niveau matos, j ai longtemps composé en midi et sur PC ( cubase, smpler S3000XL,clavia NORDLEAD2 compresseur , multi efffet ect...), et depuis peu, je me suis mis a l audio, depuis que j ai mon macbook en fait.. (ableton, logic ...ce dernier est d ailleurs tres complet et compliké...)...

et je fais parti d un collectif/label que voici :

http://www.breakhitatom.com/
voila...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2008)

MANO2A a dit:


> pour ma part, je joue de la basse depis 12 ans maintenant...j ai donk une certaine attirance pour tout ce qui est funk..a cela j ajouterais une bonne dose de punk...rien n est plus interessant a mes yeux ke la fusion des genres...maintenant, j aime et j ekoute enormement de choses..de pastorius à venetian snares ( et oui, le break core, vu ke je fais de l electro depuis kelkes années deja...), en passant par joy division....voici le lien ki vous permettra d ekouter ce ke je fais...
> 
> http://www.myspace.com/headwork2a
> 
> ...



ton klavier est kassé ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2008)

rohhh ca va , je fais des efforts, j essaie d ecrire les mots en entier, alors pour un mot ca va aller !! et je mets des K partout, oui je sais ...vous etes prof ou koi ???hahahahaha !!!

si a chaque post que j ecris on me dit que mon clavier est cassé, ca va !!!!


----------



## KARL40 (23 Juillet 2008)

Rien de bien neuf sous le soleil, alors on se fait plaisir en (re)découvrant très certainement le meilleur album d'ECHO & THE BUNNYMEN "Ocean Rain" 
C'est pop, c'est classieux et ne serait-ce que pour "the killing moon" cela vaut son écoute.
Un peu de douceur donc ...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2008)

KARL40 a dit:


> "the killing moon"



:love:

Et pour rester dans la douceur ce matin, «sweet jane» revu par les cowboy junkies. Pour une fois que je trouve une reprise bien meilleure que son original.

[YOUTUBE]6Z8QXcLfGFI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2008)

KARL40 a dit:


> Rien de bien neuf sous le soleil, alors on se fait plaisir en (re)découvrant très certainement le meilleur album d'ECHO & THE BUNNYMEN "Ocean Rain"
> C'est pop, c'est classieux et ne serait-ce que pour "the killing moon" cela vaut son écoute.
> Un peu de douceur donc ...



"Saint" Julian Cope, ancien compère de McCulloch et ex-Teardrope Explodes:   







Cope est l'auteur d'un (subjectif) bouquin sur le Krautrock


----------



## macarel (24 Juillet 2008)

wormeyes a dit:


> :love:
> 
> Et pour rester dans la douceur ce matin, «sweet jane» revu par les cowboy junkies. Pour une fois que je trouve une reprise bien meilleure que son original.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]6Z8QXcLfGFI[/YOUTUBE]



Hmm, ça dépend de quel coté on regarde, mais sans l'image je doit avouer que je préfère la version sur "Rock and Roll Animal" (live donc), cela dit, avec l'image..., en comparaison avec Lou Reed...)


----------



## estcethomas (24 Juillet 2008)

le seul, l'unique:
[YOUTUBE]http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=hiQoq-wqZxg[/YOUTUBE]

et sinon plus recent moin connut mais dans le même style énorme en live les inner terrestrials voila leur site: ici

EDIT: oups pourquoi on la voit pas ma video you tube?:S


----------



## macmarco (24 Juillet 2008)

estcethomas a dit:


> le seul, l'unique:
> [YOUTUBE]hiQoq-wqZxg[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> et sinon plus recent moin connut mais dans le même style énorme en live les inner terrestrials voila leur site: ici
> ...



Parce qu'il ne faut mettre que le "nom"(ici : hiQoq-wqZxg) de la vidéo, par l'url.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2008)

macarel a dit:


> Hmm, ça dépend de quel coté on regarde, mais sans l'image je doit avouer que je préfère la version sur "Rock and Roll Animal" (live donc), cela dit, avec l'image..., en comparaison avec Lou Reed...)



+1   
dans _Rock 'n Roll Animal_, c'est une version longue (8:01)

j'ai aussi ces versions du Velvet:
celle de l'album _Loaded_. 1970. (3:55)
celle du _Live MCMXCIII_. 1993. (5:21)



*******
edit:
Elysian Fields

playlist:
_Dreams That Breathe Your Name _et _Bum raps & love taps

_






j'ai découvert Elysian Field sur l'album: _Great Jewish Music: Serge Gainsbourg*_, où ils reprenaient_ Les Amours perdues... (_paru chez Tzadik, le label de Zorn).

je les retrouve à la Maroquinerie en 2005...

une voix particulière, étrange, envoûtante...
des ballades légèrement destructurées, une tonalité sombre et langoureuse...

Elysian Fields. Lions In The Storm. 2005.
[youtube]N4eBSvVM9RE&hl=en&fs=1[/youtube]


*_ concert à la salle Pleyel, le 25 février 2009. 
John Zorn et Tzadik présentent la musique de Serge Gainsbourg. 
avec Elysian Fields, Marc Ribot & Ceramic Dog, Eszter Balint, Cyro Baptista & Banquet of the Spirits, John Zorn...


...


----------



## estcethomas (24 Juillet 2008)

ah ok merci! c'est bon à savoir!


----------



## Ana Lara (24 Juillet 2008)

En ce moment c est Amy Winhouse.J adore sa voix, sa musique, et tout sauf ses dépendances!
C est une vrai chanteuse!!


----------



## Patamach (24 Juillet 2008)

Du Nirvana à l'ultra ralenti sauce Pink Floyd, (très) grosse basse, sursaturation des riffs de guitares style stoner, belle voix grave. 

Encore une musique de drogués







:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2008)

LHO a dit:


> blah blah blah



Une vraie encyclo... :sleep:


[YOUTUBE]vY6vfRkuDeo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2008)

wormeyes a dit:


> Une vraie encyclo...



version Siouxie de Passenger...
[youtube]aHs9NBxH7F8&hl=en&fs=1[/youtube]


.


----------



## alèm (25 Juillet 2008)

jamais supporté l'absolu manque de rythmes de Siouxsie et ses potes&#8230; 

[YOUTUBE]BKC6qukMPjI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## alèm (25 Juillet 2008)

allez fini avec la musique d'étudiants aux beaux-arts ! 

[youtube]-EEPvXlTUnU[/youtube]

edit : parce que bon, ya des limites ! 

[YOUTUBE]Qphpwi9zny0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2008)

ce matin, c'est plutôt un mélange Wire_The Ex

_154_Chair Missing_Pink Flag_ pour Wire
et
_Pokkeherrie_Dizzy Spells_Two Many Cowboys_ pour The Ex.


[youtube]ExeqzxxRna4&hl=en&fs=1[/youtube]


.


----------



## alèm (25 Juillet 2008)

clin d'&#339;il à Patochu

[YOUTUBE]Pyp77cj8ueU[/YOUTUBE]

mais pourquoi j'ai des potes rennais psychos moi ! 

[YOUTUBE]ZgCL3sBPqXk[/YOUTUBE]

et parce que ce type là est adorable&#8230; 

[YOUTUBE]9X_RYMU5ATE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## alèm (25 Juillet 2008)

l'a pas l'air bien réveillé Andy Moor sur ta vidéo&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2008)

alèm a dit:


> l'a pas l'air bien réveillé Andy Moor sur ta vidéo



et Mike Patton fait un _Live_ à Tchernobyl...  


*******
un petit délire avec le "What else ?" d'après-midi:

The Fall
The Complete Peel Sessions

6 CD_1978-2004
97 songs_7 heures de musique...







THE FALL on the tube channel 4 - 1983.
[youtube]tqf_EXBZxK8&hl=en&fs=1[/youtube]


.


----------



## etudiant69 (25 Juillet 2008)

J'aime bien ce brin de cold wave qui anime cet électro-rock bien dansant.

Une certaine nonchalence berce le rythme aux accents electro-rock. Une belle prod' appuie le tout.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (25 Juillet 2008)




----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2008)

etudiant69 a dit:


> J'aime bien ce brin de cold wave qui anime cet électro-rock bien dansant.
> 
> Une certaine nonchalence berce le rythme aux accents electro-rock. Une belle prod' appuie le tout.



poni hoax !!! je les ai vu en concert a nimes, en mai dernier, et quele claque !!! je ne connaissais pas du tout, et j ai accroche tout de suite ...on sent les influences de joy division , du marquis de sde et autres groupes de cold wave.... tres tres bon groupe...et le chanteur a une voix tres sympa...qui m a rappelé celle de ian curtis....


----------



## macarel (25 Juillet 2008)

Patamach a dit:


> Du Nirvana à l'ultra ralenti sauce Pink Floyd, (très) grosse basse, sursaturation des riffs de guitares style stoner, belle voix grave.
> 
> Encore une musique de drogués
> 
> ...


Faudra que j'écoute alors
Suite à une visite de mon bof, j'écoute plein de trucs de John Scofield, (e.a. avec Jaco:love:, Pat Metheny...etc.) et surtout "That's What I Say", rien que des morceaux de Ray Charles, classique, mais si bon...:love:


----------



## etudiant69 (25 Juillet 2008)

Faux départ. :rose:


----------



## itako (25 Juillet 2008)

Beaucoup de chrono fiction après ma dernière nuit peux constructive, dub très ambiant poétique rationnel et chaotique.






Les potes in flames pendant que je rangé mon bordel, ça fait toujours du bien






La BO de Taxidermia composé ni plus ni moins par amon tobin, une tuerie ce film






et du klub des 7 (hip hop) sur ipod pour aller faire les courses, rip FK


----------



## DarkPeDrO (25 Juillet 2008)

Moi j'écoute du Rap/Hip-Hop/Slam et tous ces délires.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (25 Juillet 2008)

Ah ben tiens ! Fallait s'en douter


----------



## alèm (25 Juillet 2008)

DarkPeDrO a dit:


> Moi j'écoute du Rap/Hip-Hop/Slam et tous ces délires.


génial c'est génial merci merci de contribuer :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep:    :sleep:         :sleep:       :sleep:                        :sleep:


----------



## DarkPeDrO (26 Juillet 2008)

Bah, si j'ai bien compris il faut dire quelle musique on écoute non?

En ce moment j'écoute du Nessbeal


----------



## alèm (26 Juillet 2008)

DarkPeDrO a dit:


> Bah, si j'ai bien compris il faut dire quelle musique on écoute non?



non, faut en dire un peu plus donner aux autres l'envie de découvrir

parce que dis comme ça, franchement, je m'en fous de ce que tu écoutes. moi j'écoute l'ami ricoré tu vois c'est aussi bandant que ça pour mes oreilles de savoir que t'écoutes du rap surtout que du rap yen a des tonnes


----------



## DarkPeDrO (26 Juillet 2008)

Personnellement, je n'ai pas envie de vous donner l'envie d'écouter ce que j'écoute, souvent, le Rap déclenche ce genre de réactions quand on en parle (mal?). :mouais:

Moi, j'écoute du Nessbeal, et j'aime beaucoup, toi, tu écoute du Ricoré et t'aime beaucoup, tant mieux pour toi.

Nessbeal tu l'aimes ou tu l'aimes pas... Moi j'aime, et je le vaut bien. 

[youtube]BzjnTFRcsfQ[/youtube]


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2008)

darkpedro, tu devrais dire merci au modo pour sa politesse voyons ...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (26 Juillet 2008)

Bah d'un côté le rap c'est des textes, souvent très chiants, et niveau musical... T'as juste 5 notes de synthé (et faut pas être hypocrite, quand t'as 5 notes c'est souvent prit au hasard comme ça pour essayer de donner un côté musical...), quelque beats de batterie aussi sur synthé, aucun instruments et un mec qui parle, et vu que j'ai qq potes rappeurs j'entends ce qu'ils écoutent, et la diversité et la mélodie ils ont pas l'air de savoir ce que ça veut dire 

Sinon :

La discographie d'*Agalloch* (encore et encore et encore :love

_You Were But A Ghost In My Arms :_

[YOUTUBE]wTzPihhzmQY[/YOUTUBE]

_Falling Snow_ :

[YOUTUBE]z4ih3JVrRPE[/YOUTUBE]
_
Not Unlike The Waves_ :

[YOUTUBE]gYMaIzFq1Iw[/YOUTUBE]

_And The Great Cold Death Of The Earth_ :

[YOUTUBE]SLLYt-2SaZ8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Bah d'un côté le rap c'est des textes, souvent très chiants, et niveau musical... T'as juste 5 notes de synthé (et faut pas être hypocrite, quand t'as 5 notes c'est souvent prit au hasard comme ça pour essayer de donner un côté musical...), quelque beats de batterie aussi sur synthé, aucun instruments et un mec qui parle, et vu que j'ai qq potes rappeurs j'entends ce qu'ils écoutent, et la diversité et la mélodie ils ont pas l'air de savoir ce que ça veut dire



allons bon...perso, le rap c est pas ce que je prefere, mais il ne faut pas faire de generalités.dire que tous les rappeursn n ont pas vraiment de culture musicale, c est totalement faux. tes pote ont quel age ?? 15 ans ???bon nombre de rappeurs ont une culture venant de la motown, et ca aussi, ce n est pas une generalite. d autres vont ecouter du rock, d autres  vont marrier les styles et fusionner rap et breakcore , enfin, dire ce que tu dis c est comme su je me mettais a dire que les mecs qui ecoutent du metal/black metal n ecoutent que ca....baignant dans la musique depuis longtemps, je sais que par experience que ce n est pa vrai...mais qu ils ont quand meme super sectaires.....


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2008)

[YOUTUBE]ctWUaLl8htk[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## ScubaARM (26 Juillet 2008)

Je sents notre jeune ami D-T en panne d'inspiration, alors je sorts un classique.

Oteph - Master's Apprentice, du Black Metal of course, histoire de rendre ce samedi de contre la montre du tour de France un peu pêchu.

Metal powa

[YOUTUBE]SmxNl6oYmn0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2008)

wormeyes a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]ctWUaLl8htk[/YOUTUBE]​



ouéé...j aime beaucoup...qu est ce que c est ???


----------



## FANREM (26 Juillet 2008)

Ca faisait longtemps que je n'etais pas venu sur ce fil.
Tout cela pour dire que je prête une oreille (et même 2) aux accents irlandais de la musique de Flogging Molly, groupe ayant la particularité d'être classé comme punk irlandais, ce qui n'est pas si courant. Il émane une gaieté et un entrain propre à ce peuple à l'écoute de leur musique qui accompagne bien mon état d'esprit actuel. Pour l'aspect punk, c'est un peu outrancier, mais le melting pot folk rock qui émaille les mélodies irlandaises ne sont pas si courants, et l'alchémie est plutot réussie. 

Je laisse la parole à d'autres qui en parlent beaucoup mieux que moi, avec la critique de cet album par exemple
http://www.coreandco.fr/chroniques/flogging-molly-float-1281.html


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2008)

MANO2A a dit:


> allons bon...perso, le rap c est pas ce que je prefere, mais il ne faut pas faire de generalités.dire que tous les rappeursn n ont pas vraiment de culture musicale, c est totalement faux. tes pote ont quel age ?? 15 ans ???bon nombre de rappeurs ont une culture venant de la motown, et ca aussi, ce n est pas une generalite. d autres vont ecouter du rock, d autres  vont marrier les styles et fusionner rap et breakcore , enfin, dire ce que tu dis c est comme su je me mettais a dire que les mecs qui ecoutent du metal/black metal n ecoutent que ca....baignant dans la musique depuis longtemps, je sais que par experience que ce n est pa vrai...mais qu ils ont quand meme super sectaires.....



apres, il est vrai qu il y a un mainstream dans le rap qui n est pas top du tout...mais faut creuser , et il y a vraiment des trucs bien....


----------



## Glenovitch (26 Juillet 2008)

> Je sents notre jeune ami D-T en panne d'inspiration, alors je sorts un classique.
> 
> Oteph - Master's Apprentice, du Black Metal of course, histoire de rendre ce samedi de contre la montre du tour de France un peu pêchu.
> 
> Metal powa



Un classic de OPETH!!!! Désolé ça me filais de l'éxéma de lire ça....
Après Otep ça existe aussi...mais c'est un autres groupes... tout aussi efficaces of cours!


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2008)

alèm a dit:


> non, faut en dire un peu plus donner aux autres l'envie de découvrir
> 
> parce que dis comme ça, franchement, je m'en fous de ce que tu écoutes. moi j'écoute l'ami ricoré tu vois c'est aussi bandant que ça pour mes oreilles de savoir que t'écoutes du rap surtout que du rap yen a des tonnes



Comme cela ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2008)

oui comme ca je crois...prenons note...


----------



## alèm (26 Juillet 2008)

fig. 5 a dit:


> Comme cela ?




tu en sors un sur combien ?

tu veux que je ressorte les tiens ? et ta mauvaise humeur chornique avec tes autres pseudos ?

il parait que t'es rancunier, tu veux que je le sois ?


----------



## ScubaARM (26 Juillet 2008)

Glenovitch a dit:


> Un classic de OPETH!!!! Désolé ça me filais de l'éxéma de lire ça....
> Après Otep ça existe aussi...mais c'est un autres groupes... tout aussi efficaces of cours!



Ouais, c'est vrai, dyslexique avec çà le scub et puis l'Azote ...
Je connais aussi Otep avec la petite blonde déjantée.
Allez tiens pour me faire pardonner, Ghost Flowers.

[YOUTUBE]qO9b5mw381I[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2008)

alèm a dit:


> tu en sors un sur combien ?
> 
> tu veux que je ressorte les tiens ?



il suffit d'un cygne noir pour prouver que tous les cygnes ne sont pas blancs. 

Je n'ai aucune prétention à donner des leçons ou à expliquer les règles du bien-poster dans ce fil - bien au contraire d'ailleurs puisque j'ai dit exactement le contraire et que je le mets en pratique donc. Ce qui n'est pas le cas de certains de tes messages - ce faisant, il est singulier qu'ils aillent à l'encontre de ceux que tu conseilles aux autres



alèm a dit:


> et ta mauvaise humeur chornique avec tes autres pseudos ?



il parait que t'es rancunier, tu veux que je le sois ?   [/quote]

Non seulement ma "mauvaise humeur chronique" et ma "rancune" sont hors de propos dans cette discussion spécifique sur la musique mais ne sauraient également constituer un quelconque sujet de discussion.

Je te remercie de ton amabilité  privative.


----------



## alèm (27 Juillet 2008)

blablabla&#8230;  

comme d'hab' puisque tu ne sais faire que ça&#8230; 

allez moi depuis hier, je redécouvre Milestones de Miles Davis en sextet : John Coltrane (évidemment), Julian Cannonball Adderley, Red Garland, Paul Chambers et Philly Joe Jones (c'eut été Bill Evans en remplacement de Red Garland, on eut été plus que comblés mais bon&#8230; )
et j'ai redécouvert ce que j'aime dans le jeu de Miles Davis : son phrasé, son attaque assez caractéristique et sur laquelle, malheureusement à mon goût, il placera le reste de son jeu plus tard. Je reviendrais sur les jeux de Coltrane et Adderley plus tard&#8230;

on trouve des exemples du jeu de Miles sur cette version de So What (et des exemples de ses rapports avec Coltrane quand il va fumer sa clope pendant le chorus de John&#8230; ) 
[YOUTUBE]qr91QFmpkW0[/YOUTUBE]

en comparaison du jeu de l'immense Clifford Brown, moins marqué sur le toucher de langue&#8230;
[YOUTUBE]bZGxmXyAi_c[/YOUTUBE]_

dans l'autre genre, on peut comparer les jeux très différents de Coltrane et Dolphy où Dolphy me fait planer par le son quasi mystique sortant de son sax et Dolphy me fait pleurer par le blues qui transperce son pavillon&#8230;

[YOUTUBE]kUzFbT5JT1M[/YOUTUBE]


pour le reste, le privé devant rester privé. Je te propose d'y faire attention&#8230; pour toi. 

_


----------



## itako (28 Juillet 2008)

je viens de piocher dans ma ptite jeunesse et je viens de me souvenir du fameux CD que j'empruntai souvent a mon père (a 10 ans quand même  )

Monsters and Robots : 







de la machine géante Buckethead, métal funk expérimental a la pelle






[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/hbpVYAiWpNU&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/hbpVYAiWpNU&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2008)

itako a dit:


> je viens de piocher dans ma ptite jeunesse et je viens de me souvenir du fameux CD que j'empruntai souvent a mon père (a 10 ans quand même  )
> 
> Monsters and Robots :
> 
> ...



*******

j'en parlais *ici*... 

je l'avais découvert par l'album _Day of the Robo_t, un opus lancinant et assez expérimental, avec de larges plages sonores, un peu comme dans l'album post-rock _Lift Your Skinny Like Antennas to Heaven_ de Godspeed You! Black Emperor (qui réunit 4 nappes sonores de plus de 20 mn chacune...), un groupe qui, même dans son nom et ses titres, a dû mal à faire dans le court... 

*******
pour moi, this early morning, c'est Pierre-Yves Macé sur le label Tzadik de John Zorn: _Faux-Jumeaux_. 
un album étrange, entre musique contemporaine et installation sonore...


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Juillet 2008)

electro dépressive portée par la voix de Chloé St Liphard.

un bonheur :love:


----------



## Picouto (28 Juillet 2008)

Picouto a dit:


> On a tous les 2 le même age, mais j'ai la douloureuse impression que tu as dû vivre 5 fois plus de vie que moi pour transmettre autant de choses entre émotion, déchirure, peine, casse... je suis sous le charme de ta voix, de tes émotions, de ta pochette, de ces histoires que tu me racontes dans une langue qui m'est inconnue....
> 
> 
> MERCI ​


Je confirme : cet album est immense, varié, touchant, déchirant, entraînant, chair-de-poullissant...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (28 Juillet 2008)

Comment ça mal inspiré ? Agalloch c'est loin de ne pas être inspiré... :mouais:

Sinon :

Finntroll - Trollhammaren

[YOUTUBE]d3u86DPd7qc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## yvos (28 Juillet 2008)

CSS - Donkey






J'aurai mieux fait de m'abstenir: difficile de tenir plus de 4 minutes :mouais::hein:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> En ce moment j'écoute beaucoup Damnation And A Day de Cradle Of Filth...
> ( => Site officiel : www.cradleoffilth.com )
> 
> 
> ...



cradle est un tres tres bon groupe de metal.c est vrai.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (28 Juillet 2008)

P'tain ! T'es fort, tu ressort un post de la première page du sujet ! 

Ce que je pouvais marquer comme connerie quand j'm'y connaissais quasiment pas en musique 

Enfin bon, j'aime bien CoF, mais quand j'vois ce post qui date de 2 ans, j'ai honte


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2008)

j ai meme pas matté la date dis...héhé...je pensais que tu l avais posté maintenant...j ai ecouté pas mal de metal quand j etais a 100% dans le rock...de pantera a brutality, en passant par cannibal corpse et tout le reste...maintenant, en metal je suis plus system of a down ( epoque serj tankian), ou eths...mais je reste tres punk rock avant tout (dead kennedys a fond!!!) ou le digital hardcore...vas ecouter MOSHPIT, c est un grope de montpellier, boite a rythmes hardcore , breakcore, guitare bien vener,, et voix hurlée...tout ce que j aime... ou ATARI TEENAGE RIOT...


----------



## aCLR (28 Juillet 2008)

T'es un vrai rebelle, toi ! 

Encore quelques posts comme cela et tu te referas une santé&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2008)

donc en fait, ici, on peut meme pas discuter avec un mec sans qu un...heu...pas d insulte...vienne se meler de la discussion et se fouttent de ta gueule....donc d apres toi, comme j ecoute alec empire je suis un rebelle , c est ca ??? et tu m imagines comment, toi, derriere ton ecran d ordi ??? tu te fais une idée de moi d apres un post ??? clap clap clap !! jt jure....a bout ... vous etes vraiment au bout du rouleau...c est grave..:love:


----------



## aCLR (28 Juillet 2008)

Je pourrais le prendre mal.
Fais gaffe&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2008)

et moi donc...a la fin ,  a force d oppression  des plus anciens , tu es au bord de la rupture...etant donné que je suis un peu border line, ca peut aller jusqu au meurtre...tu ne te rends pas compte...
:hein:


----------



## la(n)guille (28 Juillet 2008)

Bon, il n'y aurait pas des gens qui voudraient parler musique ici?? Parce que je suis un peu en panne d'inspirations, merci.

PS : Par musique, j'entends autre chose que du rock gras...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2008)

je te laisse le choix :
-jaco pastorius
-georges clinton , parliament, funkadelic
-poni hoax ???
- ou choisis, je sais pas, on peut parler de plein de trucs...
je t avoue avoir une preference pour ce qui est gras...:love:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2008)

MANO2A a dit:


> j ai meme pas matté la date dis...héhé...je pensais que tu l avais posté maintenant...j ai ecouté pas mal de metal quand j etais a 100% dans le rock...de pantera a brutality, en passant par cannibal corpse et tout le reste...maintenant, en metal je suis plus system of a down ( epoque serj tankian), ou eths...mais je reste tres punk rock avant tout (dead kennedys a fond!!!) ou le digital hardcore...vas ecouter MOSHPIT, c est un grope de montpellier, boite a rythmes hardcore , breakcore, guitare bien vener,, et voix hurlée...tout ce que j aime... ou ATARI TEENAGE RIOT...




un truc pour toi dans la lignée de Black Flag, Minor Threat et Fugazi (les premiers groupes de Hardcore US, made in Whashington DC) 
sauf que eux sont du New Jersey... 

The Dillinger Escape Plan.
[youtube]8zoFv2O68M8&hl=en&fs=1[/youtube]


*******
et un mec radical, hors norme: Mike Patton.

Mike Patton semblerait être un chanteur échappé d'une salle de doublage de Tex Avery...  
une présence particulière et physique entre éructations vomitives et expérimentations noisy-trash, ce grand hurleur est un véritable performer... 

son deuxième album _Pranzo Oltranzista_ fait de collages sonores et bruitistes inspiré par la peinture futuriste et Kurt Schwitters (des prélèvements sonores enregistrés dans sa cuisine) montre une autre sensibilité.

John Zorn_Mike Patton._The Unknown Masada_. Zemaraim.
[youtube]t-j-o8oxjNk&hl=en&fs=1[/youtube]

John Zorn. _Moonchild_. Caligula.
[youtube]Umb5vlANCjw&hl=en&fs=1[/youtube]

John Zorn. _Moonchild_. Possession.
[youtube]PDs3NSBJ9kM&hl=en&fs=1[/youtube]



*******
l'album _Moonchild_ de Zorn est un trio atypique (basse_batterie_chant), un mélange de Punk_Hardcore_Trash_Noisy à tendance Gore... 

se rapproche, par moment, d'un autre trio zornien, Painkiller (avec Mick Harris, le batteur de Napalm Death, Bill Laswell à la basse et Zorn au sax alto) un mélange de Death Metal et de Grindcore.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2008)

yes , ca devient interessant...j ai un live de patton et zorn...terrible...avec un morceau de grind ...la BO du film funny games...une tuerie...son groupe, tomahawk, est vraiment enorme...grand monsieur que cet homme la...d ailleurs, il etait l ame de faith no more...

dans la ligné de ce que tu as mis au dessus, en hardcore, y a refused...tres bon groupe..et en effet, minor threat, groupe impressionant...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2008)

MANO2A a dit:


> yes , ca devient interessant...j ai un live de patton et zorn...terrible...avec un morceau de grind ...la BO du film funny games...une tuerie...son groupe, tomahawk, est vraiment enorme...grand monsieur que cet homme la...d ailleurs, il etait l ame de faith no more...



Fantomas et Mr Bungle...

il était à Paris et je l'ai raté... :rateau:
j'en parle un peu ici.


*******
edit: et Minor threat, j'en parle ici...


----------



## pepit0 (28 Juillet 2008)

je me permets une petite pause classique (et oui faut bien de temps en temps...) avec quelque chose d'assez facilement abordable pour des gens peu habitués à ce genre de musique (chacun son style après tout!) Concerto pour piano et orchestre n°2 de Sergei Rachmaninov troisième mouvement interprêté par le Maestro, Horowitz, qui nous magnifie le chef d' oeuvre du compositeur russe.
http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=5s_Oo7HcQKw


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2008)

pepit0 a dit:


> je me permets une petite pause classique (et oui faut bien de temps en temps...) avec quelque chose d'assez facilement abordable pour des gens peu habitués à ce genre de musique (chacun son style après tout!) Concerto pour piano et orchestre n°2 de Sergei Rachmaninov troisième mouvement interprêté par le Maestro, Horowitz, qui nous magnifie le chef d' oeuvre du compositeur russe.



ce n'est pas chacun son style: j'ai écouté du classique en rupture totale, avec mon milieu (celui de mon frère) qui expérimentait les premières notes de Jazz-Rock via Miles Davis et consort, en passant par Zappa, Magma et l'école de Canterbury, le Free-Jazz... 
donc, j'écoutais surtout du baroque (on en a déjà parlé, il me semble avec Bach, les Matthaüs Passions et_ alèm_...) ou Perrotin, Gesualdo, Monteverdi...

un jour, j'ai glissé vers le contemporain et une exploration du Punk Hardcore jusqu'à la Noise musique en passant par Zorn et Sonic Youth...


*******
je ne réécoute que Bach, les Passions, les Motets ou certaines symphonies de Schubert ou de Malher (et encore) et récemment Gluck (à la suite d'un spectacle de danse contemporaine, _Orphée et Eurydice_ de Pina Baush...), mais, disons, que sans la dramaturgie et l'espace scénique, cela perdait un peu de sa présence... donc, j'ai vite abandonné le Gluck...

ou des artistes aux confins du classique et du contemporain, comme Arvo Pärt ou kurtag...


----------



## alèm (28 Juillet 2008)

_en même temps, j'ai une formation de trompettiste baroque alors que mes premiers morceaux furent du Miles, du Louis et du Clifford&#8230; 
_


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2008)

une experience sympa fut de voir manu le malin , grand dj de hardcore, jouer avec rene koering, de l orchestre philarmonque national de montpellier...melanger ces 2 styles, a l opera...quelle claque...l opera s appelle hier, aujourd hui, demain...allez voir sur le net...terrible..
allé, bonne nuit les meks..


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2008)

une eau de vie de chataigne avant d'aller dormir ?...


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2008)

pepit0 a dit:


> je me permets une petite pause classique (et oui faut bien de temps en temps...) avec quelque chose d'assez facilement abordable pour des gens peu habitués à ce genre de musique (chacun son style après tout!) Concerto pour piano et orchestre n°2 de Sergei Rachmaninov troisième mouvement interprêté par le Maestro, Horowitz, qui nous magnifie le chef d' oeuvre du compositeur russe.
> http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=5s_Oo7HcQKw



pour mettre une vidéo en ligne sur le forum:
entre les balises You Tube, insérer uniquement ce qui est en rouge: 

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/5s_Oo7HcQKw&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/5s_Oo7HcQKw&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

[youtube]5s_Oo7HcQKw&hl=fr&fs=1[/youtube]


----------



## macarel (29 Juillet 2008)

Merci pour vos témoignages et votre soutien pour le jour de mon 57ème anniversaire, cette rude épreuve semble moins lourde

Voilà, ce que j'en pense:love:
http://www.lastfm.fr/music/Jestofunk/+videos/+1-uaAqkP5KEzA

Mon bof m'a offert ça, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ElY5Gr845Fw:love::love: (enfin, le disque hein)
Il me connaît bien


----------



## teo (29 Juillet 2008)

la(n)guille a dit:


> Bon, il n'y aurait pas des gens qui voudraient parler musique ici?? Parce que je suis un peu en panne d'inspirations, merci.
> 
> PS : Par musique, j'entends autre chose que du rock gras...



Je sais pas si ça te plairait, mais je redécouvre Just Jack et _Overtones_, oublié pendant une période de boulimie musicale. Trop de musique rend sourd 

Sa voix me fait penser à quelqu'un d'autre, mais qui ? Ni Jamiroquai, ni Justin Timberlake, ni The Streets mais dans le genre :rose:
Funk & rap pour les ambiances, parfois des sons latino (et pourtant, c'est pas ma tasse de thé ). Si vous aimez _The Streets_, ça aurait des chances de vous plaire.
Pitin, ces lads anglais sont sacrément  _darn hot_ 




​


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juillet 2008)

Produit par Scott Colburn (ingénieur du son chez Animal Collective et The Arcade Fire), Feral Children (un EP 4 titres en téléchargement - 4 titres de l'album) comparé à Animal Collective outre atlantique






Des kasper Hauser de la musique en quelque sorte


----------



## CRISPEACE (30 Juillet 2008)

En ce moment, j'écoute "Tony's Theme" de Giorgio Moroder...


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juillet 2008)

LHO a dit:


> un truc pour toi dans la lignée de Black Flag, Minor Threat et Fugazi (les premiers groupes de Hardcore US, made in Whashington DC)
> sauf que eux sont du New Jersey...
> 
> The Dillinger Escape Plan.



un portrait de John Dillinger


----------



## alèm (30 Juillet 2008)

Dillinger Escape Plan c'est ça :

[youtube]xMEYLlDThZU[/youtube]
je regrette d'avoir loupé cette bande de fous furieux de The Dillinger Escape Plan à Hellfest (et à l'Olympic mais il parait que la taille de la salle les a refroidis, vivement le nouvel Olympic&#8230; ) mais c'est comme The Ocean, j'aime bien leurs bruits ! 

[youtube]MPiLREG36pU[/youtube]
ça c'étaity The Ocean ! 

mais en ce moment, peut-être est-ce le temps plus lourd en période estivale et célibataire mais en ce moment à part quelques grand morceaux de jazz plutôt tendance be-bop voire free-bop, il y a les dépressifs écossais de Arab Strap&#8230; il y a des coins d'écosse où l'ennui est plus que prolifique !

[youtube]OO2pEcbxcYY[/youtube]
Cherubs est arrivé pour moi pendant la canicule de 2003 me permettant d'ioublier l'arrivée à Paris et sa pollution magnifique (mais quel intérêt trouvent les gens d'habiter à Paris ?!) et les dépressives femelles&#8230;

et comme c'est l'été , leur ex-tube de l'été&#8230;
[youtube]kYErafeVtkA[/youtube]
The First Big Week-End


----------



## alèm (31 Juillet 2008)

et dédicace à Pitch.5

[youtube]tSe-CL6GS9k[/youtube]
en fait la dédicace est plutôt pour mon collègue photographe Amok et mon frangin l'écrieur, ils sauront pourquoi à plusieurs titres&#8230;

(ya un meilleur enregistrement vidéo mais la fin est moins percutante&#8230; )


----------



## Dark-Tintin (31 Juillet 2008)

[YOUTUBE]itDP3nIuRVI&[/YOUTUBE]

Ils sont énormes ces cons 
Les paroles à écouter vraiment 

Ca s'appelle pas du "Blague metal" pour rien 

C'est assez fort de voir que y'a quand même des pogos hard pendant qu'un mec chante "Boulangerie-patisserie, des petits gateaux !"


----------



## alèm (31 Juillet 2008)

en même temps, Andréas & Nicolas, c'est plus calme !


----------



## fedo (31 Juillet 2008)

> je regrette d'avoir loupé cette bande de fous furieux de The Dillinger Escape Plan à Hellfest



perso je trouve que le meilleur de _Dillinger Escape Plan_ se trouve dans ces 2 plaques





avec le 1er chanteur (enfin faut l'entendre hurler), grosse inspiration free jazz dans un tsunami post metal hardcore.

et 





sur ce dernier _Mike Patton_ est de la partie mais la furie bat toujours son plein.

_attention si vous avez des voisins, ne mettez pas trop fort sinon ils risquent d'appeler Julien Courbet, voire la police, voire le SAMU.
_
le problème c'est que depuis _Dillinger Escape Plan _a changé de chanteur et se prend un peu pour le nouveau _Faith No More _en plus metal, moderne et technique.
cela dit le dernier album est assez convaincant.


----------



## Anonyme (31 Juillet 2008)

fedo a dit:


> perso je trouve que le meilleur de _Dillinger Escape Plan_ se trouve dans ces 2 plaques
> avec le 1er chanteur (enfin faut l'entendre hurler), grosse inspiration free jazz dans un tsunami post metal hardcore.
> 
> et
> ...



il y en a des amateurs de DEP et de Patton sur ce forum... 

*******
pour_ Irony Is a Dead Scene._
l'apport de Patton est ici décisif...  

à écouter le soir, avec un Glenfarclas 105 et des amis bien choisis ou seul avec un casque noise gate... 


*******
retour sur un des groupes de Patton:
Tomahawk et leur premier album Tomahawk.






un album plus rock, avec des ambiances sombres tendance Gore et un Mike Patton entre murmure obsédant et chant hurlé. 
le tout sur une ligne de basse très présente, avec des guitares moins saturées, des mélanges et des incursions sonores étranges et comme décalées.

cela s'accorde, assez bien, avec ce ciel plombé et opaque qui hésite entre pluie et chaleur...


----------



## lmmm (31 Juillet 2008)

je ne sais pas si l on a deja parlé sur ce site mais sinon,pour passer une soirée romantique en amoureux,je vous conseille d ecouter un peu de katie melua ...


----------



## jpmiss (31 Juillet 2008)

Trent Reznor (Nine Inch Nails) + Peter Murphy (Bauhaus) + TV On The Radio - *Final Solution *de *Pere Ubu*

[youtube]w56PUnVRYR0[/youtube]

:love:

Pas d'album mais un bootleg qui traine par ci par là...

Par contre le Nouvel Album de *NIN* est en téléchargement gratuit.


----------



## Anonyme (31 Juillet 2008)

*RIDAN - l'ange de mon démon*

Bon, je n'aime pas le titre de l'album, je le trouve un peu con-con.
Et il ne s'est pas trop foulé pour la pochette.

Par contre j'adore l'album.
Une espèce de mélange Brassens/Zebda pour la musique, avec une voix un peu traînante et des textes pas trop bêtes.

Et une magistrale mise en musique du "Heureux qui comme Ulysse..." - si vous êtes capable d'écouter ça sans le fredonner après toute la journée avec plaisir, sûr qu'il y a une de vos aïeules, quelquepart qui a un peu fauté avec un robot ménager, un truc plat et sans âme genre blender... Ca vous a rendu insensible...
Pauvre de vous !


----------



## Dark-Tintin (31 Juillet 2008)

*The Rolling Stones* - _Angie_

[YOUTUBE]-21QK9F1NWc[/YOUTUBE]


*The Cure* - _Pictures Of You_

[YOUTUBE]1_6KPet8Zo8[/YOUTUBE]



*Empyrium* -_ Die Schwäne Im Schilf_

[YOUTUBE]XU6xbklqAZc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## alèm (1 Août 2008)

[youtube]_IPfdTaMwr4[/youtube]

ici, c'est Rennes, il pleut on boit des bières, il fait moche on boit des bières, il fait soleil non je blaguais, il re-pleut on re-boit des bières. Alors on va dans les bars, on entend des concerts, tous les soirs car on boit beaucoup donc les bars sont pleins donc on boit des bières et on entend des concerts. On achète une guitare, on croise diverses personnes, on fonde un groupe, deux, trois, une dizaine et un label. 


Idwet, c'est bon, mangez-en.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Août 2008)

alèm a dit:


> Idwet, c'est bon, mangez-en.



bien la vidéo (le bump, les fausses rayures, le flou, le N& B, le rythme...)

une voix, à la Dominique A...
un air de fausse Divine Comédie...
mais, c'est frais et mousseux comme une Duvel ou une Kwak, plus sucrée...


.


----------



## alèm (1 Août 2008)

frais ? j'aurais dit tendu. 

pour la voix, peut-être mais le chant (plutôt du Sprechgesang d'ailleurs) est très éloigné de celui du Sieur Ané dont Mellano est un fidèle serviteur&#8230; `

sinon, _idwet_ c'est le label, le groupe, c'est Mobiil&#8230;


----------



## l'écrieur (2 Août 2008)

alèm a dit:


> et dédicace à Pitch.5
> 
> [youtube]tSe-CL6GS9k[/youtube]
> en fait la dédicace est plutôt pour mon collègue photographe Amok et mon frangin l'écrieur, ils sauront pourquoi à plusieurs titres
> ...




Merci rémi.

:style:


----------



## bompi (2 Août 2008)

Cela faisait longtemps que je n'étais pas passé par ici ...

Je viens de faire les emplettes mensuelles chez eMusic et quelques achats sur iTunes. En-dehors de quelques bonnes choses côté Thomas Fehlmann (un bon petit gars qui a été dans The Orb et Sun Electric un bon bout de temps) et une collaboration intéressante de Steve Hillage avec un dénommé Evan Marc (résultat : une sorte de _trance/ambient_ assez réussie) ainsi que la réparation d'un oubli côté Aphex Twin, voilà que je réécoute, après quelque chose comme 25 ans, _Le Pollen_ de Pierre Barouh.

C'est le seul disque que j'ai de lui et je ne l'ai acheté (en vinyle évidemment) à sa sortie que pour une bonne raison : Yukihiro Takahashi et Ryuichi Sakamoto sont au générique. Et David Sylvian est présent (mais pas crédité) sur le titre qui donne son nom à l'album, juste pour discutailler avec les autres (entre amis, quoi).

Alors, peut-être un soupçon de tendresse nostalgique (bigre, on ne sait jamais), mais je trouve que c'est finalement pas mal du tout, même un demi-jubilé plus tard. D'un côté, c'est un peu n'importe quoi, il chante pas terriblement bien. Mais ... les mélodies sont habiles, les arrangements de R.S. sont particulièrement adaptés, pas si loin de ce qu'il fera lors de ses disques solos, notamment ceux dédiés à la _bossa nova_.

Et de retrouver les _sons_ caractéristiques de Takahashi, Sakamoto et un peu du YMO, ça me plaît toujours.

Bref, c'est de la chanson française un peu bizarre et très tranquille, qui ne se prend pas au sérieux (ça, c'est assez reposant ) et gentiment désuette, car très marquée par les années 70 finissantes.


----------



## richard-deux (2 Août 2008)

Actuellement j'écoute le dernier album de Beck mais je suis un peu déçu.






J'avais vraiment apprécié certains de ces albums mais *Modern guilt* est un album passable.

Beck, le bidouilleur de sons, n'est pas très inspiré sur ce disque. 
Dommage. 

[YOUTUBE]heXFhY7y1EI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## imacg5mortel (2 Août 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> The Cure - Pictures of You



Titre inoubliable.


----------



## Aurélie85 (3 Août 2008)

*Caribou* *-Irene*: le 8e titre de Andorra.

On m'avait dit "un chef d'oeuvre&#8230;" Et ça l'est. Une sacrée gifle, de celles qu'on aime recevoir. Parfait pour un après-midi à flaner sur l'oreiller. Attention juste aux quelques larmes qui pourraient tomber (bah ouais, ça mouille l'oreiller et c'est désagréable un oreiller mouillé  &#8230

la vidéo


Il a encore quelques dates, dont une à Lille. Allez-y, je l'ai loupé et je regrette terriblement.


----------



## alèm (3 Août 2008)

je ne connais pas ce groupe, je n'en sais rien, ça ne révolutionne rien mais j'ai trouvé ça sur un de mes Cds de l'an dernier et c'est bien, c'est frais, ça avait accompagné un road-trip érotique vers Barcelone et franchement ça convenait bien&#8230;

[youtube]AI1NgFYJCN4[/youtube]
*Tunng* - _Bullets_


----------



## teo (3 Août 2008)

bien cool ce _Bullets_&#8230; quelques clics plus loin, quelques morceaux en téléchargement libre ici


----------



## alèm (4 Août 2008)

et sinon, rien&#8230;

[youtube]gRqe7HRG36o[/youtube]


----------



## DDTL (4 Août 2008)

Album de black metal "avant gardiste", dans une veine (un peu) indus. À ne pas mettre entre toutes les oreilles, mais c'est intéressant.

@Dark Tintin : Empyrium, excellent, j'ai le dernier album (entièrement acoustique avec ambiances "forêt germaniques", donc même les plus réfractaires au métal peuvent poser sans crainte une oreille dessus, voyages forestiers et champêtres en perspective  )


----------



## yvos (4 Août 2008)

Mmmmmmh.
C'est bon :love:






_Alèm, tu avais sorti une version vidéo de Hidegen Fujnak a szelek, j'arrive pas à retomber dessus, ça te rappelle quelque chose?_


----------



## alèm (4 Août 2008)

yvos a dit:


> Mmmmmmh.
> C'est bon :love:
> 
> 
> ...



j'en ai quelques-unes pas loin dont celles des concerts à emporter, tu reveux ?


----------



## yvos (4 Août 2008)

alèm a dit:


> j'en ai quelques-unes pas loin dont celles des concerts à emporter, tu reveux ?



à ouais, ça doit être celle là 

C'est bon, j'ai mis la main dessus! Thanx!


----------



## alèm (4 Août 2008)

je l'avais en version optimisée iPhone si jamais&#8230; 

(tu peux choper les vidcasts de la Blogosphère sur iTunes)


----------



## itako (4 Août 2008)

Alors moi je reviens d'un petit festival, j'ai donc vu principalement:

Apocalyptica, ça ma donné envie de me mettre un peu a la musique classique.





eZ3kiel, super méga top en live






Hocus pocus, malheureusement très mal placé j'en ai pas profité.





et Surtout High tone, déjà vu plusieurs fois, mais j'arrive toujours a me bloquer la nuque dessus


----------



## KARL40 (4 Août 2008)

alèm a dit:


> et sinon, rien



... n'a vraiment changé ... 

[YOUTUBE]bTXXMHSAt0k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (4 Août 2008)

yvos a dit:


> Mmmmmmh.
> C'est bon :love:
> 
> 
> ...



j'aime bien, aussi, l'album d'après: _And the Weathermen Shrug Their Shoulders_. 

pour info: The Ex passe à Paris, avec le compositeur et saxophoniste éthiopien Getatchew Mekuria (présent sur leur dernier album, _Moa Anbessa_), au Cabaret Sauvage vendredi 12 septembre à 21h30... 


.


----------



## alèm (4 Août 2008)

bah une raison de passer mes vacances entre la belgique et paris tiens ! 

le premier album est une sorte de fpunk&#8230; :love: j'ai dit le premier car le deuxième devrait sortir !


----------



## Dark-Tintin (4 Août 2008)

DDTL a dit:


> Album de black metal "avant gardiste", dans une veine (un peu) indus. À ne pas mettre entre toutes les oreilles, mais c'est intéressant.
> 
> @Dark Tintin : Empyrium, excellent, j'ai le dernier album (entièrement acoustique avec ambiances "forêt germaniques", donc même les plus réfractaires au métal peuvent poser sans crainte une oreille dessus, voyages forestiers et champêtres en perspective  )




Waldpoesie :love:

J'ai pas mal entendu de Blut Aus Nord, va falloir que j'écoute un jour 

Sinon là j'écoute du *Tenhi* :
Folk calme, très posé, mélancholique, un peu comme Empyrium époque "Where At Night..." en beaucoup plus "éthéré"


[YOUTUBE]ti7AGjvGcn0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## alèm (5 Août 2008)

on s'endort avec tes machins&#8230;

en cherchant un truc pour répliquer à Fab'Fab, je suis tombé sur une version de Psycho Killer des Talking Heads que je ne connaissais pas et qui me plait énormément, pour vos oreilles :

[youtube]l5zFsy9VIdM[/youtube]


----------



## Anonyme (5 Août 2008)

alèm a dit:


> on s'endort avec tes machins&#8230;
> 
> en cherchant un truc pour répliquer à Fab'Fab, je suis tombé sur une version de Psycho Killer des Talking Heads que je ne connaissais pas et qui me plait énormément, pour vos oreilles :



il y a une autre version _live_ (4:25) dans l'album _Stop Making Sense_ © 1984-1999.
le seul album que j'ai d'eux   + DVD video du film de Demme... 

ta version, on croirait une pub pour Ralph Lauren...  
bizarrement, elle sonne plus e_ighties_ que la mienne... 
peut-être parce qu'il manque des informations... 
ou c'est l'effet Polo...


----------



## alèm (5 Août 2008)

parce que tu crois que je n'ai pas Stop Making Sense peut-être ?!  Nioube !


----------



## Anonyme (5 Août 2008)

alèm a dit:


> parce que tu crois que je n'ai pas Stop Making Sense peut-être ?!  Nioube !



je savais bien que tu écoutais n'importe quoi... 

*******
sinon, toujours Tomahawk et leur premier album _Tomahawk_ qui tourne en boucle depuis 4 jours... . 
en fait, plus une relecture qu'une découverte...

bon, un peu élagué et agrémenté de deux chansons de Faith No More (_This Guy's In Love With You _et _I Started A Joke_, pour le décalage et la performance de Patton) suivi de deux morceaux de Fripp & Eno de leur deuxième album_, The Equatorial Stars _(_Lyra_ et _Altaïr_, pour avoir une ambiance horizontale...).


.


----------



## yvos (5 Août 2008)

Superchunk - Precision auto - ils sont passés un peu inaperçus durant les 90's au début de City Slang, mais c'est bien énergique et en live, mon dieu :afraid:

[YOUTUBE]uY03xrcaIlM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## alèm (5 Août 2008)

parce qu'il ne faut pas toujours avoir honte, voici les choses que j'aime énormément chez Scott Walker :

[youtube]FbpBxXEPQow[/youtube]

et  comme dans l'autre message, ya aussi du Marc Almond

[youtube]QutEAVYqvJs[/youtube]

sinon, j'aime beaucoup regarder Joanna Newsom sur mon iphone 3G jaune et moins "piqué"&#8230; 

[youtube]-ZvLwMWh3Y0[/youtube]
rhaaaaaa cette voix et cet accent&#8230; 

:love: :love:


----------



## la(n)guille (6 Août 2008)

alèm a dit:


> parce qu'il ne faut pas toujours avoir honte, voici les choses que j'aime énormément chez Scott Walker :
> 
> [youtube]FbpBxXEPQow[/youtube]
> 
> ...




Comme quoi, si l'on excepte le bon, quels que soient les interprètes ou les interprétations : la daube reste de la daube...


----------



## alèm (6 Août 2008)

pour Joanna Newsom, je vois surtout que tu es un mufle !


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Août 2008)

Trop longtemps que je n'avais pas écouté cet album de 77. :love::love::love:


----------



## naas (6 Août 2008)

une petite requête en passant:
Pensez a ceux qui visitent le fil avec un iPhone, si vous pouviez éviter de citer les vidéos dans vos réponses


----------



## teo (6 Août 2008)

C'est marrant, je me suis toujours demandé pourquoi la modération ne l'exigeait pas (videos ou simplement pochettes) comme dans le cas des fils à photos.
Bonne idée en tout cas naas  j'ai pas d'iPhone mais j'apprécierai de même.


----------



## DDTL (6 Août 2008)

Cyber metal helvète, ça casse pas trois pattes à un canard niveau originalité mais ça met la pèche, ambiances futuristes garanties


----------



## boodou (6 Août 2008)

Emily Jane White, au calme dehors le soir


----------



## KARL40 (6 Août 2008)

Le dernier album des DUB TRIO ...
De moins en moins dub et de plus en plus métal.
14 titres : 13 instrumentaux et un titre chanté par un certain M. Patton






Un peu déçu, malgré la collision de ces deux univers on sent le temps assez long ...


----------



## KARL40 (6 Août 2008)

LA FRACTION

Du punk rock avec un chant féminin très mélodieux.
Energique, engagé bref excellent !


----------



## macarel (7 Août 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Trop longtemps que je n'avais pas écouté cet album de 77. :love::love::love:


Auf dem Bahnhof:love:


----------



## KARL40 (7 Août 2008)

TIJUANA NO ! "Pobre de ti"

[YOUTUBE]RCeGsn10jJU[/YOUTUBE]

G.W. BUSH devait être ailleurs lorsque le mur de Berlin a été cassé ...
Pauvre de toi,  pauvre de nous ...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2008)

6ème albums des sous-estimés Grant Mc Lennan et Robert Foster avant une pause de 10 ans


----------



## Craquounette (10 Août 2008)

Pas un album mais une émission radio : 6 émissions, réalisées par les radio francophones publiques, consacrées à Jacques Higelin. 6 émissions d'une heure de musique, d'interview, du grand Higelin... Possibilité des les écouter en ligne Les horaires des diffusions sur la RSR, RTBF, Radio France et Radio Canada sont également indiqués...





Bonne écoute!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Août 2008)

Pour l'instant et en boucle : Steppenwolf - The Pusher et Rare Earth - Get ready en version longue à se rouler par terre !!!!!!
Hier soir, j'ai renversé ma Kriek en voulant imiter le batteur ...:love:


----------



## Dark-Tintin (10 Août 2008)

[YOUTUBE]R4Dn02bR4pg[/YOUTUBE]


:love:


----------



## alèm (10 Août 2008)

bah après Sonic Youth, mes oreilles exigent un droit d'inventaire ce matin&#8230; alors The Ex avec ou sans Getatchew Mekuria) pis comme en plus, je vais collaborer avec Andy Moor&#8230; 

[youtube]7quhp4CQhN8[/youtube]
où quand les vieux punks hollandais rencontrent le roi du Shellele et transforme tout ça en FPunk&#8230; 

[youtube]ExeqzxxRna4[/youtube]
celle-là est dédicacée à l'écrieur, mon petit crâne chauve saura pourquoi !


----------



## gKatarn (10 Août 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]R4Dn02bR4pg[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 
> :love:



Euh, avec un nom de groupe et un titre du morceau, çà serait mieux 

Sinon, la partie musicale me plait bcp mais j'ai tjrs autant de mal sur ce genre vocal :rose:


----------



## Dark-Tintin (10 Août 2008)

gKatarn a dit:


> Euh, avec un nom de groupe et un titre du morceau, çà serait mieux




Feignasse inside


----------



## alèm (10 Août 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Feignasse inside



pti con !


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2008)

alèm a dit:


> bah après Sonic Youth, mes oreilles exigent un droit d'inventaire ce matin&#8230; alors The Ex avec ou sans Getatchew Mekuria) pis comme en plus, je vais collaborer avec Andy Moor&#8230;
> 
> où quand les vieux punks hollandais rencontrent le roi du Shellele et transforme tout ça en FPunk&#8230;
> 
> celle-là est dédicacée à l'écrieur, mon petit crâne chauve saura pourquoi !



entre coïncidences et connivences et rencontre entre amis avant mon départ, une playlist de The Ex en background qui tourne en boucle: _Dizzy Spells_ et _Joggers & Smoggers_...  


*******
en attente du concert de septembre au Cabaret Sauvage pour un set Batavo-Ethiopien... 













.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (10 Août 2008)

alèm a dit:


> pti con !




Tu peux plus rien m'faire


----------



## Mobyduck (11 Août 2008)

T'es sûr de toi? Qui sait, alèm est peut-être un cordon bleu grand spécialiste du cassoulet aux haricots rouges.


----------



## krystof (11 Août 2008)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Hier soir, j'ai renversé ma Kriek en voulant imiter le batteur ...:love:



La prochaine fois, imite plutôt Rick Allen. C'est plus pratique pour garder un godet dans l'autre main :rateau:


----------



## havez (14 Août 2008)

BO de "The Dark Knight" et de Pirates des Caraibes.
Trop magnifique sur mes enceinte B&W Nautilus. 
Sisi! Les vraies!
Le porte-feuilles a eu un peut mal quand meme a l'achat....


----------



## itako (15 Août 2008)

Je suis en plein trip sur Tell Me,

Du bon Trip hop Français...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Août 2008)

[YOUTUBE]xsdCp6u3hV4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## itako (16 Août 2008)

A donf sur Burial
,la crème du dubstep made in UK, les deux albums sont des monstres.

Les écoutes sont toujours aussi prenante.











Ptin' si j'habitais en ville je ferai péter ça en flânant dans les rues sombres...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (16 Août 2008)

*Arcturus*

"Black metal", mais c'est loin des clichés du genre, loin dans l'avant-gardisme, avec des ambiances énormes, tendant vers le thêàtre aux ambiances sombre de la renaissance, vers l'espace, les étoiles, assez énorme, que ce soit le batteur (d'un côté avec Hellhammer de Mayhem aux drums...), les guitares qui sont joués complètement différent des autres groupes de metal ; pas vraiment des accords, pas vraiment des solos, la basse s'occupe des rythmiques avec les synthés et les pianos assez énormes, et le chanteur !  Entre voix basse, aigues, illuminées, thêatrales, un coffre énorme, quasiment pas de hurlements (en tout cas pas aux sens du black metal, ça à rien à voir)... :love:

*Ad Astra*, une de mes préférées ; la chanson est un peu lente à démarrer, mais après  le passage piano, ça devient énorme :love:

[YOUTUBE]NFSznvcXQYA[/YOUTUBE]

*The Chaos Path*, après un des rares passages aux gros accords du groupe, on voit beaucoup mieux les capacités du chanteur, par rapport à Ad Astra, quasiment instrumentale, où on voit plus les capacités des instrumenteux :love:

[YOUTUBE]Q1opjmuiHWw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ThoTokio (16 Août 2008)

Faut écouter, avant de juger... 






Non, je ne suis pas une ado pseudo dépressive, ou un anarchiste en manque de rébellion...  Je vois pas le rapport avec ce que chante Tokio Hotel, d'ailleurs...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (16 Août 2008)

C'est marrant, j'vois surtout une grosse joke


----------



## ThoTokio (16 Août 2008)

Ha nan nan, je suis bel et bien un fan de Tokio Hotel. 

Faut pas croire que le public de Tokio Hotel n'est composé que de gamines de 12 ans hein... C'est même loin d'être le cas.

Les médias manipulent, et personne ne passe à travers à ce qu'il parait.


----------



## macinside (16 Août 2008)

ThoTokio a dit:


> Je vois pas le rapport avec ce que chante Tokio Hotel, d'ailleurs...



sauf qu'ils font du playback


----------



## Dark-Tintin (16 Août 2008)

Arrête de citer ses messages, si je l'ai mit dans ma liste d'ignoré y'a une raison  


Mais bon, ce qui me gène le plus, c'est pas qu'ils chantent en playback, c'est quand même le coup des super paroles concernées pour les ados, les "oué, le système das ist schlecht, ja !" sans en penser un mot puisqu'ils sont là que pour en profiter avec leur merde 
N'empêche, ils m'font beaucoup rire, quand tu lit sur wiki ce qu'on écrit sur eux... "Il a fait le conservatoire supérieur de musique", "il a le rythme dans la peau depuis son plus jeune âge"... Alors qu'ils sont des merdes incroyables pour des mecs qui sont censés jouer de leurs instruments depuis 10 ans  
Le meilleur, c'est quand même quand en zappant à la télé j'ai vu que le batteur avait une batterie avec une double grosse caisse et une vingtaine de tom... C'est quand même particulièrement marrant quand tu voit de quoi il se sert


----------



## CouleurSud (16 Août 2008)

Jam. _In The city_ (1977)

Il y avait la quintessence du rock chez Paul Weller et ses amis.
La colère des Angry Young Men
Le dandysme de Ray Davies
L'énergie des Who

[youtube]ivm0inFdJL8&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## ThoTokio (16 Août 2008)

Non, ils chantent pas en playback (du moins, en concert). J'ai vu le topic où vous avec mis un lien d'un site qui dit ça. Quand je dis que les médias manipulent...
C'était juste un problème de bande son... Si vous regardez la vidéo, on n'entend pas les paroles, juste les échos qui donnent plus d'effets. Sauf que Bill ne chante pas... et donc ça ressemble à rien.
J'ai fait six concerts, je suis quand même bien placé pour savoir qu'ils ne font pas de playback...

Quant à ce que tu dis Dark-Tintin, ça reflète EXACTEMENT ce que pense le grand public mal informé qui pense tout de même tout savoir sur tout.
Tokio Hotel, c'est loin, très loin, d'être du "oué, le système das ist schlecht, ja !". J'avoue, ça me fait rire de lire ça...  Le reste du message en perd toute sa crédibilité. Subjectivité...


----------



## macinside (16 Août 2008)

sauf que ça reste de la sombre bouse 

alors que les allemands ont pondu des bons groupes comme Rammstein

[YOUTUBE]doTBT46wMvA[/YOUTUBE]

Kraftwerk (les pères de la musique electro il y a presque 40 ans)

[YOUTUBE]eaScyfSHc-Y[/YOUTUBE]

ou Nina Hagen

[YOUTUBE]LzdWeMsFnwo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ThoTokio (16 Août 2008)

macinside a dit:


> sauf que ça reste de la sombre bouse


T'as déjà écoute ce qu'ils font ?

http://www.deezer.com/#music/album/126142


----------



## macinside (16 Août 2008)

ThoTokio a dit:


> T'as déjà écoute ce qu'ils font ?
> 
> http://www.deezer.com/#music/album/126142



The Cure ou indochine l'on fait il y a 20 ans 

sinon je te conseille le sujet : http://forums.macg.co/le-bar-macg/les-chansons-quon-aime-et-que-cest-la-honte-219548.html


----------



## ThoTokio (16 Août 2008)

Bon bah c'est pas de la sombre bouse alors...


----------



## macinside (16 Août 2008)

ben si  es ist von der Scheiße


----------



## ThoTokio (16 Août 2008)

Tu vois... tu sais même pas comment argumenter pour prouver que c'est de la merde. 

Bref, ils ont de 19 à 21, ils ont déjà vendu des millions d'albums, ils se produisent seuls sur scène, ils composent eux-même avec leur managers... Très peu de personnes peuvent en dire autant après plusieurs années d'expériences.

Ceux qui ont une certaines ouverture d'esprit et qui veulent en savoir un peu plus sur ce qu'ils font... deezer est votre ami.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (16 Août 2008)

J'ai retiré de la liste des ignorés... C'est quand même énorme que tu dises que les médias manipulent sur tokio hotel dans le mauvais sens ! 
Sans les médias ces sombres merdes seraient complètement inconnus, alors dire que les médias essaient de les couler...
Les médias manipulent, mais c'est surtout sur des sujets plus importants que 4 mecs sans talents qui se font des tonnes de fric en faisant de la merde, et quand ils manipulent sur ces cons, c'était plutôt dans le "bon" sens 

Arrête de parler de public mal informé sur ces merdes, les médias manipulent et sont manipulés sur des sujets largement plus important, et les mecs de tokio hotel ne doivent pas vraiment se plaindre de ce que les journalistes disent sur eux vu qu'ils en profitent, pas la peine de prendre leur défense, on devrait les tabasser, pas prendre leurs défenses contre les méchants médias qui ont fait d'eux des "rockstars" (Tokio hotel rockstar... C'est une insulte à Jimmy Page ou Mick Jagger )

J'ai déjà écouté ce qu'ils font, j'ai regardé les partitions...
5 accords par chansons (oué oué, en plus en acoustique et en power chords, c'est les mêmes, des paroles qui ressemblent à des études scientifiques sur comment plaire aux ados, et le meilleur c'est les ébauches de solo, 3 notes différentes (en plus les mêmes que les accords ), jouées à la noire en Andante...   

Y'a rien, pas de technique, pas de sincérité, juste un coup à fric qui fait honte à la musique...


----------



## macinside (16 Août 2008)

ThoTokio a dit:


> Tu vois... tu sais même pas comment argumenter pour prouver que c'est de la merde.



les 3 clips que j'ai mis en haut suffise amplement pour te dire que c'est de la merde 



ThoTokio a dit:


> Bref, ils ont de 19 à 21, ils ont déjà vendu des millions d'albums, ils se produisent seuls sur scène, ils composent eux-même avec leur managers...



c'est bon, tu a bien été endoctriner  Maintenant explique moi ce qu'ils apportent a la musique, tout les musiciens mythique on tous apporter leurs pierre a d'édifice ... c'est pour ça que des dizaine d'années après voir des siècles ont parlent toujours d'eux


----------



## Dark-Tintin (16 Août 2008)

Clair.
Quand les sex pistols et les ramones ont commencés avec d'autres groupes moins connus le punk, c'était génial. Pourquoi ? ILS ONT INVENTÉ UN PUTAIN DE MODE DE JEU !!! :love:
Tokio hotel ils font quoi ? Ils le reprennent en changeant deux accords, sans sincérité, et ça m'étonnerait pas Dee Dee Ramones ou Sid Vicious vomissent dans leur tombe en voyant ce qu'on a fait du punk...

Les groupes qui peuvent se vanter d'avoir inventé qqchose, un mode de jeu, un genre, ou quelque chose du genre à la musique, c'est eux qui ont du talents, pas les merdes qui les copient...


Et ça me fait bien rire qu'un fan de tokio hotel me parle d'ouverture musicale...


----------



## macinside (16 Août 2008)

je demande immédiatement a Benjamin de te nommer modo du bar  :love:

sinon relis ce sujet, il y a énormément de vrai bonne chose


----------



## Dark-Tintin (16 Août 2008)

En groupe allemand énorme (j'aime pas rammstein plus que ça, y'a quelque très bonne chansons, mais y'en a que j'aime pas), y'a aussi Empyrium, Sopor Aeternus, Nargaroth (quoiqu'il ai pas non plus inventé grand chose), In Extremo...


----------



## CouleurSud (16 Août 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Clair.
> Quand les sex pistols et les ramones ont commencés avec d'autres groupes moins connus le punk, c'était génial. Pourquoi ? ILS ONT INVENTÉ UN PUTAIN DE MODE DE JEU !!! :love:





(dans les groupes moins connus, il y avait les Jam)

(et


----------



## CouleurSud (16 Août 2008)

macinside a dit:


> sauf que ça reste de la sombre bouse
> 
> alors que les allemands ont pondu des bons groupes comme Rammstein
> 
> ...





(mais tu as oublié Neu ! et Can)


----------



## Anonyme (16 Août 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> (dans les groupes moins connus, il y avait les Jam)




Ouaip. Pis *Crisis* aussi.


----------



## fedo (16 Août 2008)

> alors que les allemands ont pondu des bons groupes comme Rammstein



on pourrait citer aussi_ Einstürzende Neubauten_, _KMFDM_, _Atari Teenage Riot_...


----------



## itako (16 Août 2008)

Simple, efficace.
Le son du Royaume-unis encore une fois, du bon classic moins lourd que les trucs actuel, mais je vais pas en abuser non plus..






Pulse live de pink floyd, c'est pas le plus mytique, mais la production tue et la mise en scène aussi, et puis en tant que fan de technique..

Sinon pendant que je dessoudais du zombie en flash




Dans ton cul Dans ton cul Dans ton cul !!!!!


----------



## Dark-Tintin (16 Août 2008)

Autant j'aimais pas du tout ce que t'as mit avant...

Mais hélas, je ne peux pas détester un mec qui écoute du Gronibard


----------



## itako (16 Août 2008)

Je pense avoir une ouverture musical plutôt importante, mais j'ai quitté ma période Hardcore, metal un peu..

Soilwork :love:, The arss, BBA, Dagoba, Devin townsend, Fear factory, Gojira, Faith no more, Rush, Strapping Young Lad, Tool, X-vision et autres Jethro Tull.... blablabla
J'avais essayé Ultra Vomi pour les zombies, mais ça passe moins...


----------



## macinside (16 Août 2008)

album de circonstance


----------



## laulaudebibi (17 Août 2008)

pour les groupes allemands... il y a Einsturzende Neubauten, même si j'écoute plus trop en ce moment... Sinon depuis toujours j'adore Kate Bush, Peter Gabriel, Nick Cave, Johnny cash.
En ce moment je redécouvre Midnight Oil. Et Tokyo Hotel je comprend qu'à 14 ans on puisse aimer mais je déteste ça! A 14 ans j'écoutais Indochine et c'était mieux! Enfin je trouve!


----------



## laulaudebibi (17 Août 2008)

Comme c'est la première fois que je passe ici, je vais remonter juste une page en arrière en finissant ma bouteille et les clopes que j'ai roulées...
- j'ai écouté sur Youtube harvey two face de la BO de Dark Knight... Je trouve ça joli, au début c'est un peu comme l'adagio de Samuel Barber en moins bien et ça monte dans... Enfin je sais pas... bof!
- Sporto Kantes, tell me, je connaissais pas non plus... Les voix sont chouettes, mais bon, c'est du resucé de plein de trucs, non?
- Crisis, j'aime bien mais je peux plus!!!!
- Burial... Je connaissais pas non plus (je dois commencer à devenir vieux), mouais... j'ai écouté 'archangel' sur youtube et j'ai aussi l'impression d'avoir déjà entendu ça 150 fois.
Arcturus, j'ai écouté la deuxième chanson... un peu... on dirait Beef dans "phantom of the paradise"!!!!! Mouais! Si j'avais des cheveux je pourrai les remuer!
- J'ai ecouté Zimmer je sais pu combien de Tokyo Hotel bein je trouve ça ni pire ni meilleur.... Je me souviens qu'il y a quelques années je le trouvais mignon le chanteur de Placebo et que quelques années avant encore j'aurai bien viré ma cutie pour Robert Smith!!
- Arch Enemy, c'est pour ma petite soeur!
- Jam, bein oui! Je préfére quand même les Who, mais Chapeau bas!!!!
- Rammstein j'aime beaucoup, Kraftwerk on ne peut rien en redire, Nina Hagen elle est bien chouette, mais je preferais quand même EINSTURZENDE NEUBAUTEN... Mais Rammstein j'ai pas mal écouté aussi.
Je vais pas commencer à lire "les chansons qu'on aime et que c'est la honte" sinon j'ai pas fini... d'autant que ça commence avec 'elle préfére l'amour en mer"... c'est juste une question de tempo... la la la la la la captain Némo... Enfin bon... Je trouve pas que ce soit la honte!
Bon.... Je continuerai demain... ou un autre jour... il est bientot 4:00 et ma girlfriend va gueuler si elle se léve avant moi demain. J'ai fini ma bouteille et il me reste que deux clopes. Pour finir avec vos trucs sur Tokyo Hotel, je trouve qu'au moins ils laissent pas indifférent. Et c'est courageux quand même de chanter en allemand... Non? Et je trouve pas ça pire que la pluspart de vos trucs que j'aime pas non plus. Enfin bref... On est tous cons... Demain j'aurai mal à la tête et je me mettrai un disque de Charles Trenet!!!!! Au moins j'aurai quelque chose à siffler en promenant le chien!!!!


----------



## Mobyduck (17 Août 2008)

fedo a dit:


> on pourrait citer aussi_ Einstürzende Neubauten_, _KMFDM_, _Atari Teenage Riot_...



Scorpions?


----------



## Dark-Tintin (17 Août 2008)

Vous comptez faire la liste des groupes allemands ?


----------



## gKatarn (17 Août 2008)

macinside a dit:


> je demande immédiatement a Benjamin de te nommer modo du bar  :love:


Nan mais çà va pas bien Mackie là, naméo ? :affraid:


----------



## macinside (17 Août 2008)

gKatarn a dit:


> Nan mais çà va pas bien Mackie là, naméo ? :affraid:



il pourra te bannir


----------



## fedo (17 Août 2008)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Scorpions?



et pourquoi _Blind Guardian_ pendant qu'on y est.

perso je n'ai jamais été fan des groupes de hard rock/heavy metal germaniques, genre aussi _Gamma Ray_...



> Vous comptez faire la liste des groupes allemands ?


c'est bien parti .


----------



## DarkPeDrO (17 Août 2008)

J'ai aussi un petit kiff pour cette musique là:

[YOUTUBE]If0lrwEzdBY[/YOUTUBE]


NA NA NA NA NA NA NAAAAAA!
COULD YOU BE MY LOVE!!! MY LOVE!!!!
American Boyyyy!


----------



## Dark-Tintin (17 Août 2008)

Blind Guardian sont allemands ? J'croyais qu'ils étaient du grand nord comme la plupart des bons groupes de metal 






Ouahahaha le clip du dark rital, la vieille pouffe inutile !


----------



## fedo (17 Août 2008)

> Blind Guardian sont allemands ? J'croyais qu'ils étaient du grand nord comme la plupart des bons groupes de metal


tu dois confondre avec _HammerFall,_ qui sont suèdois.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (17 Août 2008)

Nan, j'aime pas hammerfall 

J'parle plutôt des autres groupes à tendances folk style Korpiklaani, Finntroll, Ensiferum....


----------



## Mobyduck (18 Août 2008)

fedo a dit:


> et pourquoi _Blind Guardian_ pendant qu'on y est.
> 
> perso je n'ai jamais été fan des groupes de hard rock/heavy metal germaniques, genre aussi _Gamma Ray_...



Bah moi j'aime bien Scorpions, na.


----------



## littledon (18 Août 2008)

Pour ma part, en ce moment j'ai découvert un vieille album => Shuggie Otis *Inspiration  	   Information*


----------



## loustic (18 Août 2008)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Pour l'instant et en boucle : Steppenwolf - The Pusher et Rare Earth - Get ready en version longue à se rouler par terre !!!!!!
> Hier soir, j'ai renversé ma Kriek en voulant imiter le batteur ...:love:


Bonjour thebig

En ce moment et en boucle (d'oreille), tellement prenant...
qu'il est impossible de laisser tomber sa Kriek !!!


----------



## naas (18 Août 2008)




----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Août 2008)

:love::love::love:

La BO de l'excellente série "Californication" qui contribue à l'ambiance générale.


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Août 2008)

J'enchaîne avec Mayfield, le groupe que Curt Smith a monté en 1998 dans la période intermédiaire entre deux période Tears For Fears reçu hier par la Poste.
On reste dans l'ambiance Tears For Fears. A réserver aux fans.
Mais très agréable à écouter.

:love:


----------



## Dark-Tintin (19 Août 2008)

J'avais jamais remarqué ça dans iTunes, là j'regarde les radios, c'est assez fun, y'a de tout, du metal à la country, là j'écoute "Beatles-A-Rama", une radio avec les Beatles, McCartney et d'autres trucs du genre, funny fun


----------



## IceandFire (19 Août 2008)

Bonsoir  je cherche l'artiste qui chante : lili ou lilly ou lilli bref  en anglais je dirais que c'est dans les années 70...américain ou anglais...je trouve pas du tout...j'ai entendu ça dans la série "cold case"...je connaissais ce morceau et je pensais que c'était dylan ou buckley père...merci de vos lumières


----------



## Dark-Tintin (19 Août 2008)

J'passe vite fait, tu parles p'tet de cette chanson :


[YOUTUBE]wJRh0PlWB6g[/YOUTUBE]


Si oui, c'est de Aaron, un groupe français


----------



## IceandFire (19 Août 2008)

Non c'est pas ça !  merci quand même


----------



## laulaudebibi (20 Août 2008)

> Bonsoir  je cherche l'artiste qui chante : lili ou lilly ou lilli bref  en anglais je dirais que c'est dans les années 70...américain ou anglais...je trouve pas du tout...j'ai entendu ça dans la série "cold case"...je connaissais ce morceau et je pensais que c'était dylan ou buckley père...merci de vos lumières


J'ai vu que dans un épisode il y avait Lay Lady Lay, de Dylan... C'est pas ça?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2008)

IceandFire a dit:


> Bonsoir  je cherche l'artiste qui chante : lili ou lilly ou lilli bref  en anglais je dirais que c'est dans les années 70...américain ou anglais...je trouve pas du tout...j'ai entendu ça dans la série "cold case"...je connaissais ce morceau et je pensais que c'était dylan ou buckley père...merci de vos lumières


 
Si tu connais le titre de l'épisode, essaie ici  ou là


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2008)

Matt & Kim - Matt & Kim

Frais et pour se trémousser comme dirait Teo 

Disque de saison


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Août 2008)

IceandFire a dit:


> Bonsoir  je cherche l'artiste qui chante : lili ou lilly ou lilli bref  en anglais je dirais que c'est dans les années 70...américain ou anglais...je trouve pas du tout...j'ai entendu ça dans la série "cold case"...je connaissais ce morceau et je pensais que c'était dylan ou buckley père...merci de vos lumières



Essaye de rechercher ici


----------



## teo (20 Août 2008)

fig. 5 a dit:


> Matt & Kim - Matt & Kim
> 
> Frais et pour se trémousser comme dirait Teo
> 
> Disque de saison



tiens tiens ?
Faut que je découvre alors

Là, podcast tranquille et bien foutu. FWD Tendance minimale nocturne.
FWD

Le podcast :109: de Friskyradio, suivra :love:


----------



## IceandFire (20 Août 2008)

Merci les zamis je pense que je vais trouver avec vos bonnes idées !


----------



## naas (20 Août 2008)

IceandFire a dit:


> Bonsoir  je cherche l'artiste qui chante : lili ou lilly ou lilli bref  en anglais je dirais que c'est dans les années 70...américain ou anglais...je trouve pas du tout...j'ai entendu ça dans la série "cold case"...je connaissais ce morceau et je pensais que c'était dylan ou buckley père...merci de vos lumières



Si tu as la possibilité de revoir cette série, tu peux avec un iphone utiliser le logiciel shazam


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2008)

*Scars On Broadway
*
(de la zique pas du tout boufta boufta, désolé)

SOB à vachement écouté SOAD - mais alors, vraiment vachement beaucoup, souvent, voire tout le temps.
Du coup, musicalement, ça sonne un peu pareil et vocalement, ça atteint un point de mimétisme assez hallucinant.
En un peu moins bordélique, peut-être, plus centré sur le côté mélodique, mais quand même...

Alors ?
Il est bien ce dernier album de SOAD par SOB ?

Ben ouais.
Ca donne envie de bouger la tête, de fredonner, de sautiller sur place, tout ça.
Même si, forcément, ça casse pas trois pattes à un canard en originalité.

EDIT 
Ca s'explique un peu, c'est le projet solo du guitariste de SOAD...
Comme quoi, avant d'écrire des trucs, un p'tit coup de google, hein ?
Très très très pouet-pouet, moi, en ce moment.

EDIT n°2
Après le chanteur, un projet solo du guitariste.
Ca sent le split, non ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2008)

teo a dit:


> tiens tiens ?
> Faut que je découvre alors
> 
> Là, podcast tranquille et bien foutu. FWD Tendance minimale nocturne.
> ...



4 titres en bas à droite de leur site ... c'est les mêmes qui ont fait le nouveau site de last.fm


----------



## Dark-Tintin (20 Août 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> *Scars On Broadway
> *
> (de la zique pas du tout boufta boufta, désolé)
> 
> ...




J'te trouve bien tsoi tsoin là hein 

De toutes façons, SOAD ça fait 2ans qu'ils ont annoncés qu'ils faisaient une pause, si commence à y'avoir de projets solo, au moins ça veut dire qu'ils se sont pas désinteressés de la musique


----------



## hegemonikon (20 Août 2008)

*Flight of the Conchords -*_ Fou de fafa _ 

[youtube]FUVagbFcSUU[/youtube]


----------



## Schillier21 (20 Août 2008)

juste superbe cette vidéo

ça veut rien dire mais c'est énorme ^^


----------



## Picouto (20 Août 2008)

Par la faute à Patoch', v'là ti'pas que je me retrouve à écouter ça sur Deezer :





ici pour le son​
et en 2 temps 3 mouvements, je laisse passer tout l'album (en l'aidant un peu tout de même, faut pas déconner)




​
et donc c'est bien navrant et pourrait figurer aisément dans le fil des hontes musicales...

Je ne te dis pas merci Patoch'


----------



## ScubaARM (20 Août 2008)

Tu serais encore plus navré de constater que Richard a ses éternels adeptes et que malgré la pauvreté que tu ressens, il y a du travail, tu n'aimes pas, çà se respecte, mais il y a aussi un public et un travail qu'il faut respecter (écoute bien)
Bien à toi


----------



## Mobyduck (20 Août 2008)

Depuis deux jours je me passe en boucle le Clubbed to Death de ce monsieur: 

[youtube]wsqSTFeJAG8[/youtube]

RRRRrrrrrrrrrraaaaaaAAAAAAaaahhhhhhhhh ça déboite!!  :love:


----------



## Alex666 (20 Août 2008)

ton truc sa ressemble à ce guitariste mais au ralenti

[youtube]z_XlCjzCwQg[/youtube]

let's rock:love:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2008)

No Name No Slogan - Acid Horse

Collaboration unique de Ministry et Cabaret Voltaire chez Wax Trax


----------



## Mobyduck (21 Août 2008)

Alex666 a dit:


> ton truc sa ressemble à ce guitariste mais au ralenti



Ne pas confondre musique et cacophonie.


----------



## Picouto (21 Août 2008)

ScubaARM a dit:


> Tu serais encore plus navré de constater que Richard a ses éternels adeptes et que malgré la pauvreté que tu ressens, il y a du travail, tu n'aimes pas, çà se respecte, mais il y a aussi un public et un travail qu'il faut respecter (écoute bien)
> Bien à toi


La réponse par MP quand j'ai 2 minutes... mais en substance :
1. on n'est pas dans Kelle musik *aimez* vous donc, si c'est le cas faut prévenir
2. respecter le travail (ça me rappelle un slogan) et les adeptes (ça me rappelle Hubbard), je le fais aussi bien pour _Richard_ que pour Tokio Hotel ou André Rieu ce qui n'interdit pas ma navritude devant ce qu'ils font,
3. bien écouter, j'ai fait de mon mieux - je ne peux pas plus et c'est déjà beaucoup
_Bien cordialement


edit : la prochaine fois, merci d'utiliser les MP ou la discoball_


----------



## Anonyme (21 Août 2008)

_Radioactivity
Is in the air for you and me

Radioactivity..._


[YOUTUBE]lPK-PiADkno[/YOUTUBE]



la suite* ici.*


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Août 2008)

Ca m'a donné l'envie de réécouter l'originale








:love:


----------



## Dark-Tintin (21 Août 2008)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Ne pas confondre musique et cacophonie.




Moué, sur ta vidéo, le mec fout un peu trop de reverb à mon goût 
Avec de la reverb, quasiment tout sonne du moment que tu restes dans la gamme, j'trouve ça trop facile de mettre la reverb à fond pendant un solo :mouais:


----------



## Schillier21 (21 Août 2008)

entièrement d'accord, pour juger si un guitariste est bon, ya pas trente six mille façons : jouer avec un son pur !!!

C'est la qu'on voit les meilleurs...

Sinon pour les deux vids en question, la deuxième n'est pas à mon gout, bcp trop brouillon à mon avis.
La première est mieux, la qualité supérieur.

voilà mon humble avis..

Sinon là j'ai ressorti un cd des Eagles of Death Metal -Death by sexy







Aujourd'hui ça passe nickel, des jours pas....​


----------



## Dark-Tintin (21 Août 2008)

Eagles of Death Metal, c'est pas les moustachus un peu rock'n'roll ?


----------



## Schillier21 (21 Août 2008)

Ouais   

Ils sont superbes dans leur clip ^^ hahaha

[youtube]xe6p-5tUh3M[/youtube]​


----------



## fedo (21 Août 2008)

> Sinon là j'ai ressorti un cd des _Eagles of Death Metal _-Death by sexy



j'adore ce boogie rock déjanté. nouvel album très bientôt. ça groove bien EODM (c'est nouvelle mode du thread les acronymes), autant que LOA mais en bien moins metal, c'est plus fun que SOIA, normal y a des vrais morceaux de QOSTA dedans, néanmoins ça a moins de superbe que ASMZ .

alors qui se cache derrière ces acronymes :love:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Août 2008)

fedo a dit:


> j'adore ce boogie rock déjanté. nouvel album très bientôt. ça groove bien EAODM (c'est nouvelle mode du thread les acronymes), autant que LOA mais en bien moins metal, c'est plus fun que SOIA, normal y a des vrais morceaux de QOSTA dedans, néanmoins ça a moins de superbe que ASMZ .
> 
> alors qui se cache derrière ces acronymes :love:




à ASMZ je préfère GY!BE (ils ont le même guitariste) et leur album LYSFLAtoH... 


*******
edit: sinon, en ce moment, c'est T avec un playlist de T leur premier album et MG leur deuxième album...

et

[YOUTUBE]SqrsShcHc_E&hl=en&fs=1[/YOUTUBE]



.


----------



## macarel (21 Août 2008)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Ne pas confondre musique et cacophonie.



Si tu aimes des guitaristes, je te conseille ça: 
http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=akkerman&search_type=&aq=f
T'as qu'a faire le choix entre les 503 propositions, d'une variété incroyable, toujours le même guitariste, Jan AKKERMAN:love::love::love::love:
Tiens, je vais écouter son disque avec Kaz Lux "Eli", une merveille, puis pour rester dans l'ambience je mettrais "Focus", puis Akkerman avec le Rosenberg trio  :love::love:

Bonne écoute, accroche toi...


----------



## laulaudebibi (22 Août 2008)

http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=Hy_XrSLG4gg


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Août 2008)

laulaudebibi a dit:


> http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=Hy_XrSLG4gg




Meat Loaf, c'est dans ce topic là qu'on le met


----------



## hegemonikon (24 Août 2008)

En ce moment j'ai un petit faible pour une chanteuse qui nous vient du pays des caribous mais sans beugler 

*Emily Haines & The Soft Skeleton*






_Dr. Blind:_

[youtube]Ij5CXOb1WE8[/youtube]

_Our Hell:
_[youtube]w_aCvGUI-Hc[/youtube]


----------



## KARL40 (24 Août 2008)

Parce qu'en Jamaïque il n'y a pas que des sprinteurs , je me suis remis à écouter ce beau coffret "The Story of the Jamaican Music".
Bref, parfait condensé de toute l'histoire de la musique populaire jamaïcaine : du rock steady au reggae.
On peut tout à fait oublier le 4ème Cd (dance hall) par contre !


----------



## Chang (24 Août 2008)

Pour completer ton coffret qui a l'air tres bon, je ne peux que te conseiller cet excellent bundle sortit chez Soul Jazz :





Un CD, un DVD sur le fameux studio qui a enfante tant de classique avec des images superbes et des choses tres interessantes a ecouter et puis le livret en plus. 

Soul Jazz se fout rarement de ta poire quand tu prends un CD chez eux, au moins ya du packaging, de l'info, a lire et a ecouter et c'est tout bon ...  ...

Comme disait Garnier: "de toute facon chez Soul Jazz tu peux tout acheter les yeux fermes, tout est excellent"  ... :love: ...​


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2008)

Fantomas
_Delirium Cordia_

1:14:17 
une longue plage sonore entre death ambient et noise musique et musique improvisée et musique de film d'horreur qui aurait fait se rencontrer Mike Patton et Ligeti, sur une plage volcanique, un soir de presque automne...


Fantomas - _Delirium Cordia_ - clip.
[youtube]6Ifuhp5l0CM&hl=en&fs=[/youtube]


Fantomas - _Delirium Cordia_ - Excerpt #1 (Live Italy 2005).
[youtube]1KdqvfM7c8w&hl=en&fs=1[/youtube]


Fantomas - _Delirium Cordia_ - Excerpt #2 (Live Italy 2005).
[youtube]oxGVFrDVpPE&hl=en&fs=1[/youtube]

.


----------



## loustic (25 Août 2008)

Aussi em...dant qu'un film d'horreur
:affraid::affraid::affraid:
:affraid::affraid:
:affraid:


----------



## fedo (25 Août 2008)

des nouveautés sympas de cet été:

d'abord _Harvey Milk_





excellent nouvel album dans leur style noise rock experimental.

puis des gens plus connus:
_One day as lion_





c'est le nouveau projet de _Zack de la Rocha_ que certains ont peut-être vu à Bercy ou à Rock e nSeine avec _Rage against the machine_.
c'est bien dans la veie RATM mais très bien foutu, super groovy avec le batteur de _Mars Volta_ je crois.


----------



## Stargazer (25 Août 2008)

LHO a dit:


> Fantomas
> _Delirium Cordia_
> 
> 1:14:17
> une longue plage sonore entre death ambient et noise musique et musique improvisée et musique de film d'horreur qui aurait fait se rencontrer Mike Patton et Ligeti, sur une plage volcanique, un soir de presque automne...



Aaaah _Svrgical Sovnd Specimens From The Mvsevm Of Skin_ de son petit nom est un vrai bijou. Et dans un bel écrin. Un livret composé de photos prises au cours d'opérations chirurgicales avec une dernière illustration assez impressionnante.


----------



## itako (25 Août 2008)




----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2008)

la pastorale Fleet Foxes


----------



## tsss (26 Août 2008)

Petite découverte, belle pépite, blues expérimental, mêlé de bit box, d'harmonica, le tout complètement expérimental ..... à découvrir ici, jetez-vous sur "_down in the cafe_" (pas obligatoirement représentative de l'album mais trop géniale).


----------



## CouleurSud (27 Août 2008)

Juste comme ça

[youtube]auTwQcuYzdk[/youtube]

Trop de "a" ne nuit pas 

And I swear, etc.


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Août 2008)

Fin de journée.
Besoin d'un truc qui file la pèche.







:love::love::love:


----------



## itako (28 Août 2008)

Moi perso pour ce qui est de la pêche je suis médisant, mais je conçois que l'artiste peut être bon.

_"En 1997,*Gary Glitter* fut arrêté en Grande-Bretagne pour téléchargement de pornographie pédophile et passa quatre mois derrière les barreaux. Relâché à mi-peine, il a fui à l'étranger, probablement à Cuba, avant de gagner le Cambodge. Condamné en mars 2006 à trois ans de prison ferme pour abus sexuel sur mineurs sur deux vietnamiennes de 11 et 12 ans, le chanteur a toujours clamé son innocence."_



Sinon moi la c'est un peu de tout:

Cavalera conspiracy, donc le retour des deux frères depuis les vieux Sepultura






Dubioza Kolektiv petit mélange rock indie dub





Nighmare on the wax, trip hop





T.R.I.P.T.I.K. _perdu dans la masse diouidouidouidou_





Black Mountain, mon alternative aux Black angels, ça canarde du rock





badabada


----------



## Anonyme (28 Août 2008)

itako a dit:


> Moi perso pour ce qui est de la pêche je suis médisant, mais je conçois que l'artiste peut être bon.
> 
> _"En 1997,*Gary Glitter* fut arrêté en Grande-Bretagne pour téléchargement de pornographie pédophile et passa quatre mois derrière les barreaux. Relâché à mi-peine, il a fui à l'étranger, probablement à Cuba, avant de gagner le Cambodge. Condamné en mars 2006 à trois ans de prison ferme pour abus sexuel sur mineurs sur deux vietnamiennes de 11 et 12 ans, le chanteur a toujours clamé son innocence."_



il vient d'en sortir

difficile question que de la différentiation de l'artiste et de son oeuvre


----------



## pierre-auvergne (28 Août 2008)




----------



## Anonyme (28 Août 2008)

pierre-auvergne a dit:


>



il y a de la musique sur france info ?


----------



## fedo (29 Août 2008)

> il y a de la musique sur france info ?



le célèbre jingle 

dimanche dernier lors de la projection du film _The Dark Knigh_t j'ai été scotché par le mixage son du film et la qualité de la bande son.
les montées en tension sont vraiment géniales, on sent que _Hans Zimmer_ a aimé faire cette bande son.


----------



## richard-deux (29 Août 2008)

fig. 5 a dit:


> il y a de la musique sur france info ?



Lorsqu'il y a une grève.


----------



## DeepDark (29 Août 2008)

En vacances, à Barcelone, un "groupe de rue" absolument génial. Spécial mais génial : Minimal Acoustic Band.

Lien pour leur site : http://mab.com.es/

Allez y faire un tour et écoutez quelques-une de leurs musiques


----------



## asticotboy (29 Août 2008)

fig. 5 a dit:


> il y a de la musique sur france info ?


 
J'ai été vraiment surpris un matin en entendant chez eux le tout nouveau morceau (à l'époque) de Cake... je ne l'avais encore jamais entendu ailleurs !


----------



## Anonyme (29 Août 2008)

les horaires de la musique sur France Info sont :

lundi 8h57, 11h27, 13h27, 15h27, 17h12, 22h21 et 23h55  
mardi et mercredi à 11h27, 13h27, 15h27,  20h51, 22h21, 23h55 
jeudi et vendredi à 11h27, 15h27, 22h21, 23h55


----------



## asticotboy (2 Septembre 2008)

En ce moment ...







... pas très jovial, c'est sûr, mais ça fait du bien.


----------



## DarkPeDrO (2 Septembre 2008)

Après un difficile retour des vacances, (obligé de quitter les couzins :/), je suis mélancolique, donc voila, j'espère que vous aimerez, et que elle aussi, elle vous relaxera (la musique, et la voix hein?! Pas la fille!)

[YOUTUBE]vo0qynuXXOU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## richard-deux (3 Septembre 2008)

asticotboy a dit:


> En ce moment ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A découvrir l'excellent album qu'il a enregistré avec sa compagne de l'époque Shannon Wright.


----------



## ScubaARM (5 Septembre 2008)

Bonsoir,
Amy Macdonald, le charme d'un accent écossais et des ballades dans des paysages magnifiques des lacs.
Youth of today n'est pas le tube d'Amy, mais sous N2 et Fée Verte, j'aime le romantisme de cette song:love:

[youtube]dU02tyBAp4A[/youtube]​


----------



## asticotboy (6 Septembre 2008)

Un peu de Radiohead n'a jamais tué personne... (enfin je crois pas :afraid


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2008)

Pas mal de Rock , de House , Electro , ah oui j'ai oublié Michel Berger
Sinon j'écoute Nicolas Canteloup tous les matins sur Europe 1


----------



## asticotboy (6 Septembre 2008)

Mht_60 a dit:


> Pas mal de Rock , de House , Electro , ah oui j'ai oublié Michel Berger
> Sinon j'écoute Nicolas Canteloup tous les matins sur Europe 1



Ouais donc à part le rock, t'écoutes pas de musique donc ...



Ca va, ça va, on rigole !


----------



## pepit0 (6 Septembre 2008)

parenthèse classique:toujours Rachmaninov , un prélude cette fois ci, op.23 n° 5 par Nikolai Lugansky.


[YOUTUBE]qs2f1CL1rIs&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## iFabien (6 Septembre 2008)

...le dernier KOL. (album à venir le 22 septembre - Only By The Night)


----------



## Macuserman (7 Septembre 2008)

Pas mal de Soul...mais pas que:
-I'm so excited: pointers Sisters.
-A view to a Kill: Duran Duran.
-You, Me & The bourgeoisie: The Submarines
-Kool & The Gang.

Et enfin et surtout, Sam Sparro...

C'est de la vraie musique...ça!


----------



## Anonyme (9 Septembre 2008)

Simon Jeffes et sa bande du Penguin Cafe Orchestra


----------



## KARL40 (9 Septembre 2008)

En ce moment j'écoute OASIS ... Mais heureusement cela ne dure pas longtemps !! 

[youtube]Efj4WwNPcFA[/youtube]


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2008)

KARL40 a dit:


> En ce moment j'écoute OASIS ... Mais heureusement cela ne dure pas longtemps !!



"I started to get into music early on because all the older guys that lived round our way were in a band from Burnage called the *Stockholm Monsters*. They were the first band ever to come from Burnage and I think they had a hit with a song called Fairy Tales. From that you get into Joy Division, New Order and then it was the Smiths and then the Roses and then the Mondays, and then you start your own band". 

Noel Gallagher (Oasis), July 2002






All At Once : Singles 1981-1987 - Stockholm Monsters


----------



## IceandFire (10 Septembre 2008)

La vache !!!! que fait la sécu ???:mouais::hein: pourquoi ça n'arrive pas aux groupes de merde ???


----------



## teo (10 Septembre 2008)

*Ein radioaktiver Schatz*, mashup de Divide & Kreate sur *Bootwerk - A Bastard Pop Tribute To Kraftwerk*: Kraftwerk vs. Gabriel & Dresden. Un suédois qui se laisse écouter avec ce morceau vocal sombre.

*Slave To Love*, la cover de Brian Ferry par Róisín Murphy. Le single sortira prochainement et ce morceau accompagne le ténébreux James Franco dans une pub pour un parfum pour homme _(cf. la pub et le tournage du tournage qui contient la version intégrale du morceau)_. Merci à LeCed pour l'info 

J'avais totalement raté la sortie du *Velocifero* de Ladytron en mai, un grand merci à -lpfdls- pour m'en avoir gentiment averti. Je suis autant accro qu'avec les précédents.
Le single, _Run Away_, avec une très belle vidéo.


----------



## fedo (10 Septembre 2008)

je suis récemment tombé sur ça:





terrible pièce de free jazz scandinave avec le saxophoniste _Mats Gustavsson_ en avant.

pour les amateurs de free jazz à la _ZU_.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (10 Septembre 2008)

en boucle depuis presque 2 semaines...

Sans aucun doute un des 10 meilleur album de tous les temps...






_"New York City Serenade"_... :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## itako (10 Septembre 2008)




----------



## naas (11 Septembre 2008)

<coup de gueule>
Dites, une pochette sans aucun texte ni lien sur iPhone c'est n'importe quoi !!!
</coup de gueule>


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2008)

naas a dit:


> <coup de gueule>
> Dites, une pochette sans aucun texte ni lien sur iPhone c'est n'importe quoi !!!
> </coup de gueule>



Dis naas, un message sans pochette, ni aucun texte, ni lien sur iphone c'est n'importe quoi 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZygIVDql8Bk[/YOUTUBE]

Telephone and Rubber Band de Penguin Cafe Orchestra (cf. infra/supra) 

bâti autour d'un sample de téléphone enregistré par Simon Jeffes et l'un des morceaux les plus célèbres du Penguin Cafe Orchestra (utilisé notamment par l'opérateur One2One)


----------



## teo (11 Septembre 2008)

je n'ai aucun lien avec ta video  Carré blanc


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2008)

teo a dit:


> je n'ai aucun lien avec ta video  Carré blanc



ce n'est pas pornographique pourtant 

la vidéo donc


----------



## itako (11 Septembre 2008)

je ne voulais froisser personne 






Hifana, Breakbeat à la sauce japanese Hip Hop, je suis entrain de découvrir.

[youtube] <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/eS9J36D7KsE&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/eS9J36D7KsE&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## teo (11 Septembre 2008)

Il y a toujours les partisans de la pochette seule et ceux du texte accompagnateur.
A chacun son plaisir


----------



## IceandFire (11 Septembre 2008)

bonne nouvelle la chanteuse de The Organ chante dans Mermaids un nouveau groupe !!! :love: hip hip hip !!! :love:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2008)

IceandFire a dit:


> bonne nouvelle la chanteuse de The Organ chante dans Mermaids un nouveau groupe !!! :love: hip hip hip !!! :love:



Talitres va diffuser un 6 titres enregistré après la séparation du groupe


----------



## IceandFire (11 Septembre 2008)

c'est quoi talitres ? un label ? un site ? une radio ? autre...???


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2008)

IceandFire a dit:


> c'est quoi talitres ? un label ? un site ? une radio ? autre...???



quelle bande de fainéants  Talitres, c'est un label bordelais qui a diffusé les albums de 


[SIZE=-1]*Elk                    City*[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]*The                    Birdwatcher*[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]*Brando*[/SIZE]
*[SIZE=-1]Destroyer[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE=-1]The                    Walkmen[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE=-1]Dakota                    Suite[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE=-1]Calla[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE=-1]Temper[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE=-1]The                    National[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE=-1]Tex                    La Homa[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE=-1]Flotation                    Toy Warning[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE=-1]Clogs[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE=-1]That                    Summer[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE=-1]Early                    Days Miners[/SIZE]*
[SIZE=-1]*The                    Wedding Present*[/SIZE]
*[SIZE=-1]Piano                    Magic[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE=-1]The                    Organ[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE=-1]Idaho[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE=-1]Redjetson[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE=-1]Tunng[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE=-1]iLiKETRAiNS[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE=-1]Ralfe                    Band[/SIZE]*
[SIZE=-1]*Thee,                    Stranded Horse*[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]*Kim                    Novak*[/SIZE]
*[SIZE=-1]Taxi                    Taxi [/SIZE]*
*[SIZE=-1]Stars                    Like Fleas[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE=-1]Le                    Loup[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE=-1]The                    Sleeping Years[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE=-1]Emily                    Jane White[/SIZE]*
[SIZE=-1]*(Swell*[/SIZE]*)*
dans nos belles régions

Sinon un talitre c'est une puce de mer (c'est le logo du label)


----------



## fedo (11 Septembre 2008)

perso en ce moment c'est musique de film avec la bande son de _American Beauty_





excellent film par ailleurs

et de _Forest Gump_ avec laquelle on révise ses classiques aussi (et surtout on voit qui a pompé sur qui).


----------



## itako (11 Septembre 2008)

Pocheetteeee mann


----------



## patlek (11 Septembre 2008)

Keb mo=

http://www.deezer.com/track/548928

Comme je suis sympa... tout l' alboum (!!)

http://www.deezer.com/track/548928#music/album/72248

Et pendant que c' es sur ce site, dans les "disques impérrissables"

Cachao, les master sessions 1 et 2

http://www.deezer.com/track/1015205

http://www.deezer.com/track/548928#music/album/111713


----------



## patlek (12 Septembre 2008)

Autres recommandation:

Zachary Richard "Lumière dans le noir"

http://www.deezer.com/track/735572

http://www.deezer.com/track/735572#music/album/87449

Et coté impérrissable:

http://www.deezer.com/track/1577720

http://www.deezer.com/track/735572#music/album/161795


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2008)

[YOUTUBE]n2vnP-jA-Oc[/YOUTUBE]

J'aime le nom,
J'aime le son,
J'aime *le lieu.*

:style::style::style:


----------



## CouleurSud (13 Septembre 2008)

Soft Machine en 1969 à Bilzen. _Moon in June. _
_Rock Bottom_ est déjà là
On peut écouter aussi la longue version qui se trouve sur _Third_. C'est une aventure musicale

[youtube]eTSgARGv500&feature=related[/youtube]




@ wormeyes  On a tendance à les oublier les hommes du Cabaret Voltaire


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Soft Machine en 1969 à Bilzen. _Moon in June. _
> _Rock Bottom_ est déjà là
> On peut écouter aussi la longue version qui se trouve sur _Third_. C'est une aventure musicale



coïncidence: je ré-écoutais _Third _hier soir... 

je dirais qu'il y a tout Wyatt, là (le batteur et le chanteur).
mais, concernant Wyatt, on pourrait plus parler de voix, de présence...


*******
sinon, ce matin, une promenade avec les Pixies et Sonic Youth... 

.


----------



## teo (13 Septembre 2008)

wormeyes a dit:


> vid CV-I want you
> 
> J'aime le nom,
> J'aime le son,
> ...



Tiens, tu me donnes envies d'écouter le seul album que je connaisse de ce groupe, Radiation BBC Recordings 84-86. Allez hop 

Mon conseil du jour (allez, diversité, diversité) à ceux et celles qui ont été comme moi déçu par le dernier de la Ciccone, écoutez *Bring Ya To The Brink* de Cyndi Lauper, son dernier album. C'est une bonne surprise, c'est beaucoup plus frais, plus fun, plus pop, plus marrant que ce que peut faire la madonne, avec un son pop-électro pas mal du tout. _Into the night life_ est parfait pour les clubs comme je les aime  En écoute avec quelques autres sur la page en lien ci-dessous  Belle pochette 



​
A Paris au Bataclan le 20 octobre :love:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2008)

LHO a dit:


> sinon, ce matin, une promenade avec les Pixies et Sonic Youth...
> 
> .






Il est 15 heures et je reprendrais volontiers un peu de crème brûlée...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2008)

wormeyes a dit:


> Il est 15 heures et je reprendrais volontiers un peu de crème brûlée...



j'étais plus dans les premiers albums:_ 
Confusion Is Sex
Kill Yr. Idols
Neutral 
et Bad Moon Rising..._

une ballade sombre, éclairée, par instant, par les hurlements de Frank Black des Pixies.

j'ai les deux version de_ Dirty_. 
dans la version Deluxe, il y a les "Rehearsal Tapes Version" de certains morceaux...
un son plus brut et moins travaillé...


*******
en ce moment, entre alternance de travail _at home_ et de surf macgéen, c'est:

The Ex







les deux CD en boucles...

.


----------



## yvos (15 Septembre 2008)

wormeyes a dit:


> Il est 15 heures et je reprendrais volontiers un peu de crème brûlée...



C'est marrant parce que cet album est souvent décrit comme le moins riche - en tout cas entre 1981 et 1992...parce qu'après... - il y a pourtant quelques morceaux déments la dedans - JC, Crème Brulée, Shoot :afraid: les deux uppercuts Drunken Butterfly et Swimsuit Issue, Orange Rolls Angel Spit...je crois qu'il est un peu desservi par un son assez carré, assez bourrin, assez _propre_ paradoxalement...du bons gros son, quoi.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2008)

yvos a dit:


> C'est marrant parce que cet album est souvent décrit comme le moins riche - en tout cas entre 1981 et 1992...parce qu'après... - il y a pourtant quelques morceaux déments la dedans - JC, Crème Brulée, Shoot :afraid: les deux uppercuts Drunken Butterfly et Swimsuit Issue, Orange Rolls Angel Spit...je crois qu'il est un peu desservi par un son assez carré, assez bourrin, assez _propre_ paradoxalement...du bons gros son, quoi.



+ 1 pour _Drunken Butterfly_ et _Orange Rolls, Angel's Spit_, deux morceaux assez _noisy _avec la voix si particulière de Kim Gordon. 

je rajouterais:_ Sugar Kane_ et _Purr_.
deux morceaux assez proches dans la rythmique et chanté par Thurston.

et dans l'édition Deluxe, les répétitions enregistrées: _The End Of The End Of The Ugly, Dreamfinger _et_ Barracuda._
des morceaux purement instrumentaux et assez sombres. 

_Dirty _est un album moins expérimental, moins noisy-trash que les premiers et plus policé,  mais avec des fulgurances qui avec un son plus crade et des guitares plus saturées auraient donné un superbe album.

mais "vendre" son âme à Geffen, cela a forcément des conséquences... 

.


----------



## CouleurSud (15 Septembre 2008)

yvos a dit:


> C'est marrant parce que cet album est souvent décrit comme le moins riche - en tout cas entre 1981 et 1992...parce qu'après... - il y a pourtant quelques morceaux déments la dedans - JC, Crème Brulée, Shoot :afraid: les deux uppercuts Drunken Butterfly et Swimsuit Issue, Orange Rolls Angel Spit...je crois qu'il est un peu desservi par un son assez carré, assez bourrin, assez _propre_ paradoxalement...du bons gros son, quoi.





LHO a dit:


> + 1 pour _Drunken Butterfly_ et _Orange Rolls, Angel's Spit_, deux morceaux assez _noisy _avec la voix si particulière de Kim Gordon.
> 
> je rajouterais:_ Sugar Kane_ et _Purr_.
> deux morceaux assez proches dans la rythmique et chanté par Thurston.
> ...



Allons y 

[youtube]3AbtabVQlrY&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## MortyBlake (16 Septembre 2008)

Petite pensée pour Rick Wright. Syd Barret l'attend peut-être on the dark side of the moon

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Enwnt7-j90k&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Enwnt7-j90k&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (16 Septembre 2008)

MortyBlake a dit:


> Petite pensée pour Rick Wright. Syd Barret l'attend peut-être on the dark side of the moon



C'est le son des Floyds qui s'en va.

..chier.


----------



## teo (16 Septembre 2008)

Changement d'époque. Avant, ils partaient à cause d'une OD *.
Maintenant, c'est plus souvent d'un cancer.
Je vieillis.

Allez, continuons mon après-midi avec les *Négresses Vertes* en _Acoustic Clubbing_. Rarement écouté cet album mais il passe bien. Tranquille.

Tranquille.


_Edit: Aucun lien avec un Suisse bien connu des forums _


----------



## Picouto (18 Septembre 2008)

Ils sont de retour et ils sont pas contents




​
Premières écoutes et méga-claques... si on m'avait dit que le mouvement "80's revival" allait être sublimé par METALLICA, je me serais bien marré surtout après StAnger.
Mais là, j'ai l'impression de revivre mes années lycée : enfin on retrouve des prouesses manuelles entre lignes de basse très présentes (merci Mr Trujillo), riffs de guitares retrouvés... on semble sorti du duel Hetfield/Ulrich.
Je vous conseille pour une première écoute "Judas Kiss" et "All Nightmare Long".
Coté chiffres :
500 000 ventes en 1 semaine de l'autre coté de l'atlantique
7 minutes en moyenne c'est la durée des morceaux.
Coté citation : pour l'aspect "mauvais goût" de la comparaison 
"No longer: _Death Magnetic_ is the musical equivalent of Russia's invasion of Georgia  a sudden act of aggression from a sleeping giant." - http://www.rollingstone.com


----------



## teo (19 Septembre 2008)

Quelques bonnes nouvelles et une qui me gave un peu

Belle and Seb, Seb ?
James :love: pas Bond
Et les très british Fujiya & Miyagi Superbe pochette très Bauhaus. A la Maroquinerie en novembre





Merci Pitch'. Vraiment.​


Ce matin, MGMT et Junior Boys, garçons sensibles, again ?


----------



## fedo (19 Septembre 2008)

> Premières écoutes et méga-claques... si on m'avait dit que le mouvement "80's revival" allait être sublimé par METALLICA, je me serais bien marré surtout après StAnger.



oui le dernier Metallica est la meilleure nouvelle du mouvement 80's revival, j'acquiesce dans ce sens. merci Rick Rubin.
excepté _The day that never comes_ dont le début est particulièrement lénifiant. mais le final instrumental réussi.

sinon plongeon dans l'électro indus des années 90 avec les _Young Gods_ et l'album de 1995 _Only Heaven_






il y a vraiment des titres passionnants sur cet album, à la fois planant et puissant.
ces suisses sont très forts et le souvenir de leur passage à _Nulle Part Ailleurs_ pour y exécuter _Kissing the sun_ continue de marquer ma mémoire.

pour rester dans le rock industriel, _NIN_ sort _The Slip_ (téléchargeable légalement sur bittorrent) en version CD box 250000 exemplaires pour le monde.




du très bon _NIN_ qui déploie une grande énergie.
sur scène aussi _NIN_ innove avec des jeux de lumières sur des immenses panneaux couverts de LED et contrôlés par ordinateurs derrière eux.

décidément Trent Reznor est désormais à l'avant garde, qui l'eut cru en 1998 après _The Fragile_. ça fait plaisir.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Septembre 2008)

Rest Now, Weary Head! You Will Get Well Soon - Get Well Soon






La bonne surprise du moment avec le Sufjan Stevens de Bavière ou le Loney Dear de la Ruhr*, Konstantin Gropper, étudiant allemand en philosophie qui se porte bien 

(* ou le Beirut de Basse-Saxe, le Neil Hannon de Kiel ou le Radiohead de la Forêt-Noire)


----------



## richard-deux (24 Septembre 2008)

fig. 5 a dit:


> Rest Now, Weary Head! You Will Get Well Soon - Get Well Soon
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Très bon album. 
J'y trouve aussi des influences de Beck avec ce mélange de Pop et d'electro.
Les arrangements sont magnifiques.


----------



## Fab'Fab (25 Septembre 2008)

Pour aller avec l'humeur du matin, j'écoute ça.






La musique lancinante et les mélodies planantes de Mogwai sont peut-être ce que j'ai écouté de plus fort émotionnellement ces dernières années...
:love:


----------



## tirhum (25 Septembre 2008)

Pas un p'tit Bowie, ce matin ?!...
Chais pas...
Genre un premier album... De quelle année, déjà ?!... 







=>[]


----------



## CouleurSud (25 Septembre 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Pas un p'tit Bowie, ce matin ?!...
> Chais pas...
> Genre un premier album... De quelle année, déjà ?!...
> 
> ...








_David Bowie_ ou _Love You Till Tuesday_ (1967)
Chez Deram. Produit, si je me souviens bien, par Ken Pitt
Avant, il y a eu quelques 45 tours : "Liza Jane" (1964) sous le nom de David Jones. C'est Ken Pitt qui le convainc en 1965 de changer son nom en Bowie, parce que David Jones était le nom du chanteur (enfin...) des Monkees. 
Ne pas oublier le 45 tours "Can't Help Thinking about Me" (1966) produit par Tony Hatch, connu pour ses arrangements pour Petula Clark (si, si)


----------



## Anonyme (25 Septembre 2008)

la douceur, la lenteur et le calme d'Hammock


----------



## teo (25 Septembre 2008)

*Ladytron* et _Velocifero_ ce matin. Energie noire.

Hier soir, _Cure in Orange_, en août 1986. Toujours aussi incroyable de revivre ce concert qui reste le meilleur concert jamais vu dans ma petite vie.
_A Forest_ est le point culminant. J'en ai encore la chair de poule, le c&#339;ur qui s'emballe.


----------



## l'écrieur (25 Septembre 2008)

La prof d'anglais de ma fille la fait travailler sur une chanson de Nirvana. Si, si. _Come As You Are_.
Du coup, je lui ai filé l'intégrale, et je suis allé chercher des vidéos, histoire de lui montrer plusieurs facettes du phénomène.
Et j'ai trouvé cet ultime titre, que je ne connaissais pas, et que j'écoute en boucle, histoire d'y déceler ce qu'aurais pu être l'album d'après.

[DM]x2wfm_nirvana-you-know-youre-right_music[/DM]


----------



## Fab'Fab (25 Septembre 2008)

Je continue encore avec ce qu'on peut appeler un groupe de rock mélodique dans la veine de Mogwai.

Explosion In The Sky avec l'album "The Earth Is Not A Cold Dead Place"






A ne pas écouter quand le moral est dans les bottes.
Et pourtant...


----------



## fedo (25 Septembre 2008)

> Mogwai sont peut-être ce que j'ai écouté de plus fort émotionnellement ces dernières années...



le dernier album est vraiment bien.


----------



## Alex666 (25 Septembre 2008)

TAPES N TAPES, phantom planet, Little barrie

trois bon groupes et c'est tout


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Septembre 2008)

J'ai découvert ça grâce à Téo. 
Comme quoi, si je me mets à aimer l'électro, tout est possible (mais alors tout...  )


----------



## teo (26 Septembre 2008)

Pour [T]eckel, je rend au -pfdls- ce qui revient au -pfdls-   la qualité de ses goûts musicaux frappe encore  

J'avais beaucoup aimé le cd sampler Fargo #4 distribué à la fin d'un concert à la Maroquinerie il y a 2-3 ans.
Fargo est un label du coin, rue Boyer, en plein cur de Ménilmontant, découvert ce soir là. Quelques artistes, Emily Loizeau, Andrew Bird love: son _Fake palindromes_), Mattias Hellberg, Christian Kjellvander, Ben Weaver et la cool compil _Even Cowgirls Get the Blues_ up: belles voix féminines :love. Moi qui ne suis pas un gros amateur de son rock/folk j'avais apprécié la plupart.
Ce printemps, un nouveau sampler était dispo en téléchargement gratuit et je viens de recevoir une nouvelle invitation _[Edit: à télécharger] _pour leur festival Fargo All Stars #3 qui aura lieu le mois prochain, avec un lien vers un sampler 8 titres en ligne, gratuit à nouveau. Une façon intelligente de faire connaître ses groupes. Quelques concerts et la possibilité (en vogue ces derniers temps) de récupérer un CD du concert à la sortie.

Sur le site, un player propose aussi des titres en écoute en streaming.

De plus, belle affiche avec ce graphisme rétro-western trash-élégant et ces teintes bleu-or


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (26 Septembre 2008)

En ce moment, c'est la Bohème de Pucini avec Rob Alagna et Angela Gheorghiu :love:

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/1KZa6RypYO8&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/1KZa6RypYO8&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]​
Je précise que Rob et Angie cherchent la clef qu'Angie pense avoir fait tomber par terre dans le noir, sauf qu'en fait Rob l'a mise dans sa poche pour mieux draguer Angie (pour ceux qui pensent que l'opéra c'est chiant).

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/wamT6hg7z4A&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/wamT6hg7z4A&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]​
Et la fin, qui est beeelle... Mimi avait abandonné Rodolfo pour ne pas être un poids pour lui, et elle revient mourir de la tuberculose dans ses bras... :love:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2008)

_*METALLICA IS BACK !*_


Jeune, tu aimes secouer tes cheveux en tripotant ta guitare imaginaire?
Achète cet album.
Vieux aussi.
Tout le monde.
Tout de suite.

Tu verras, ça fait du bien.​


----------



## jpmiss (26 Septembre 2008)

Ouais tiens va falloir que je l'ecoute celui là.
En attendant c'est Woven Hand (Ex 16 Horsepower)


----------



## fedo (26 Septembre 2008)

> En attendant c'est Woven Hand (Ex 16 Horsepower)



le dernier album n'est pas mal


----------



## jpmiss (26 Septembre 2008)

Allez hop, c'est le ouikand, on se décolle la pulpe du fond!

[YOUTUBE]eUSlC5CbTPM[/YOUTUBE]

The Eighties Matchbox B-Line Disaster

*YEAH!*​


----------



## Dark-Tintin (26 Septembre 2008)

Punk ? 
Le vrai ? Pas la merde FM à la Sum 41, Tokyo Hotel pour gamines de 12 ans au lieu de vrai punk ?

:love:

Aujourd'hui, pendant une séance de TPE emmerdante au possible au CDI, en "cherchant" une connerie de magazine sur les éoliennes, j'vois une case "*Rock'N'Folk*".
J'prends 2 magasines au hasard ; Un des deux titre "*The Stooges*", et bizarrement mon regard est directement posé sur la page de l'interview de l'Iguane ; 
Hélas, une connasse de lèche-cul va balancer aux profs que mon groupe ne fait pas son TPE, mais que je lit une interview d'*Iggy Pop*, qu'un pote en lit une sur le même magazine de *Noel et Liam Gallagher*, et que le dernier en lit encore une autre de *The Age of Understatement*.
Les profs ayant une ouverture (d'esprit) digne de celle des jambes d'une bonne soeur, ils ne saisissent pas le rapport entre éoliennes et rock ;

*Mais l'interview à eu son effet, vive les Ramones, les Sex Pistols et les Stooges !*

Donc, un peu de vrai punk-rock :

















Et aussi, le dernier album de Darkthrone, pourtant un des tout premiers groupes de "trve" black metal, mais sur cette album, c'est entre le black metal et le punk, c'est agressif, c'est crade, avec l'énergie du punk 

[YOUTUBE]T4XSIWVjuzc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (26 Septembre 2008)

Du bien dans les oreilles.........et un trou dans ma discotheque que je dois combler au plus vite. 

[DM]k2SrPq3XTyDwl44Lua&related=1[/DM]


----------



## Paski.pne (26 Septembre 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> _*METALLICA IS BACK !*_
> 
> 
> Jeune, tu aimes secouer tes cheveux en tripotant ta guitare imaginaire?
> ...


J'ai suivi religieusement votre ordre M. PonkHead 

Je n'en suis qu'à l'écoute du troisième morceau et... Rahhhh !!!! Ça fait du bien !!!!
Une vraie cure de jouvence.
:love: :love: :love:

Bon, sinon autre genre, j'écoute beaucoup ça en ce moment :
John Coltrane
"A Love supreme" (petit lien iTunes pour ceux qui veulent se faire une idée )






Un des grands classiques du jazz. Je ne suis pas très connaisseur en Jazz, mais cet album là, dès les première notes qui sonnent comme un appel (un gong et vient dans la foulée le sax :love je suis pris dans le truc et j'ai du mal à m'en évader. Je l'écoute alors presque en boucle.


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (26 Septembre 2008)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:


> Du bien dans les oreilles.........et un trou dans ma discotheque que je dois combler au plus vite.
> 
> [DM]k2SrPq3XTyDwl44Lua&related=1[/DM]



Tu connais la version de Gheorghiu ? Sans vouloir risquer le sacrilège () je trouve qu'elle garde plus de velouté et d'expression dans certains passages où la voix de Callas semble fragilisée, particulièrement sur la fin de l'aria (à partir de la reprise du thème). La différence est même flagrante sur les dernières notes, je trouve.

(si je casse les pieds avec la roumaine, il faut le dire )

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/B8G3w2usBMs&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/B8G3w2usBMs&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]​
 :love::love::love:


----------



## yvos (27 Septembre 2008)

bon, comme j'étais en train d'écouter le dernier Metalliquette :rose: , je me suis fait un petit Genius et, mon dieu, il m'a exhumé ça :afraid: 

J'avais oublié que j'avais aimé ce truc 






_War for territory_, bang bang :style:


----------



## Picouto (27 Septembre 2008)

Cavalera Powaaaaaaaaaaaaa !!!!!! :love:​


----------



## Dark-Tintin (27 Septembre 2008)

*ROOTS, BLOODY ROOTS !!!* :love:


----------



## CouleurSud (27 Septembre 2008)

Neil Young. T_he Needle and the Damage Done_

[youtube]k0t0EW6z8a0[/youtube]


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2008)

juste avant une ballade solaire, une balade sombre et crépusculaire avec un mélange de *Bauhaus *(_Crackle_)_*Wire* (_154,__ Pink Flag _et _Chair Missing_)_*Nirvana *(_Nevermind, Bleach, Incesticide_ et _In Utero_) et des tracks de la BO du film_ Last Days_.


Wire. _Reuters_. Pink flag.

[youtube]hf2sZbw_5j0&hl=en&fs=1[/youtube]​

.


----------



## itako (27 Septembre 2008)

Je préfère lui;
Mon premier album metal avec soilwork.







Sinon la je suis en shuffle:






















...


----------



## ficelle (28 Septembre 2008)

moi, ce que j'aime, c'est la musique folklorique de ma région, la Seine Saint-Denis....

[YOUTUBE]AQKorBo5Edg[/YOUTUBE]

des trucs sympa, à base de pop, pop, pop, pop......


[YOUTUBE]RCjeP8ACntA[/YOUTUBE]

c'est de la bombe babe....


----------



## macarel (28 Septembre 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Neil Young. T_he Needle and the Damage Done_
> 
> [youtube]k0t0EW6z8a0[/youtube]



Déjà que je ne suis pas de bon humeur...


----------



## teo (29 Septembre 2008)

_Drinking in LA_ de Bran Van 3000. J'ai découvert ce groupe avec l'abum _Glee_, justement, un collègue de travail curieux m'avait conseillé la galette, bien longtemps après sa sortie. Je n'ai pas écouté ce qu'ils ont fait depuis.
C'est gentiment énervé, un peu foutraque, varié tant au niveau des voix (féminine et masculine) que du son (funk, rap, guitare/sample rock entre autres). Toujours fun* et de bon aloi.
J'adore la pochette :love:






* _Glee_ veut dire joie ou jubilation


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Septembre 2008)

Petite plongée chez les chanteurs dépressifs pour suicidaires tendance huitre:






Que ce garçon est joyeux.
:love::love::love:


----------



## Aurélie85 (29 Septembre 2008)

*Richie Hawtin
* - Concept 1 - _96:CD _












_Des frissons jusqu'en bas _


----------



## DarkPeDrO (29 Septembre 2008)

[YOUTUBE]md1Q_RZOCnA[/YOUTUBE]


Il vient d'Afrique du Sud et à grandi à Washington, à ce qui paraît, c'est le chanteur "du moment"  en Afrique du Sud. Il incarne le nouveau "bling-bling fresh 2 def à la Soulja Boy" (zavé rien compris hein, les papy?!  )

À voir, et à commenter


----------



## macarel (30 Septembre 2008)

DarkPeDrO a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]md1Q_RZOCnA[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 
> Il vient d'Afrique du Sud et à grandi à Washington, à ce qui paraît, c'est le chanteur "du moment"  en Afrique du Sud. Il incarne le nouveau "bling-bling fresh 2 def à la Soulja Boy" (zavé rien compris hein, les papy?!  )
> ...



En étant papy et demi, je dois avouer de ne pas tout comprendre de la phrase.
Parlant de la musique sur la vidéo, disons que ce n'est pas trop mon style (mode eufemisme on). Je ne vois pas bien ce que ça rapporte de neuf:rose:


----------



## boodou (30 Septembre 2008)

Une fille de Stockholm, Lykke Li ...

http://www.lykkeli.com/


----------



## IceandFire (30 Septembre 2008)

Un peu de joie matinale :love:  :love: ....


----------



## Chang (30 Septembre 2008)

Lopazz est vraiment un artiste qui envoie du lourd en ce moment ... Ses dernieres sorties sur Get Physical sont du genre a atomiser le floor ... L'ep We Are est en boucle sur mon lecteur et je ne m'en lasse pas le moins du monde. C'est acide, c'est house, c'est techno et minimale, c'est le meilleur de chaque monde.

Le remix de Rex The Dog acheve le tableau et l'auditeur qui se surprend a lever les bras dans le bus, a prendre un malin plaisir a faire la queue a la banque puisque c'est l'occasion de reecouter le morceau ...  ...

Bref, jetez vous dessus !!!





(clic extrait)​
Et puis dans un registre un peu plus tendu du slip, il y a l'excellent DX Flow de Cari Lekebusch. Ca tape, mais ca reste succint, juste ce quil faut pour assurer un funk puissant dans les frequences qui font mouche.





(clic extrait)

Et puis enfin les tracks de The Dirty Criminals ... pour ca faut aimer l'acid, le son gras qui tache mais c'est tellement un bonne cure contre la gueule de bois quand on veut se remettre la banane ... 





(clic extrait)

Et pour terminer, des clips de la soiree ou justement un des membres des Dirty Criminals, Melvin Oliphant (AKA Traxx), jouait ... c'etait a Shanghai dans ce petit club limite sweatbox ou Robert Hood est passe il y a pas si longtemps que cela ...

[youtube]WRNFPQE-rmA[/youtube]

[youtube]LpZnOtCJUWo[/youtube]

Y'a 7 clips en tout ... profitez, c'est du bon et le son est pas trop pourrave pour du Youtube ...

​


----------



## teo (30 Septembre 2008)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> *Richie Hawtin
> * - Concept 1 - _96:CD _
> ()
> 
> ...



:love: ça titille directement les terminaisons nerveuses qui gèrent le plaisir au niveau du cerveau 

 pour allez avec, je me fais son *Live@Maida Vale - London*, une _John Peel Session_ doctobre 2004  




			
				Tracklist a dit:
			
		

> 01 Richie Hawtin - Intro
> 02 Jeff Samuel - Knob/Fcote Remixes (A2) [Trapez LTD - 14]
> 03 M-Core - Be Gene [Ifach - 021]
> 04 Misc - Flow Control [Sender - SEND 34]
> ...





_Aucun rapport mais est-ce que je suis le seul à haïr Apple pour la disparition des réglages des Préférences de lecture aléatoire dans iTunes v. 8  ?
Si vous avez envie de mettre un mot, merci de poster là  Ya un sujet avec des liens vers la tech Apple._


----------



## Grug (30 Septembre 2008)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> *Richie Hawtin
> * - Concept 1 - _96:CD _
> 
> 
> ...




sympa :love:

on peut se faire une idée là


----------



## teo (30 Septembre 2008)

Pas sûr qu'on en ait parlé ici :rateau:
Byrne + Eno de nouveau ensemble, 27 ans après "My life in the Bush of ghosts" :love:
C'est assez tranquille et aérien. Américain.
Ca donne _positivement_ envie de partir sur les routes américaines, je dirais de Savanah, avec mes pote Darrell ou Kevin, de s'arrêter voir les nuages passer sur les plaines ou les montagnes, manger un énorme hamburger dans le diner d'un trou perdu, se baigner dans un lac glacé, dormir autour du feu de camp ou dans un motel, avec la bouteille de Jack Daniel's pas trop loin. Finir sur une plage au Mexique. Mythique Amérique. :rateau:
Certains morceaux me font penser à certains Bowie (i feel my stuff).





Everything That Happens Will Happen Today​
Tout l'album en streaming pour écoute sur le site. 1 titre gratuit, _Strange Overtones_ si vous vous inscrivez sur le site.
- Téléchargement en différents formats à l'achat exclusivement: 9 $ (!) pour 11 morceaux (no DRM, 320 mp3 et Flac, booklet).
- CD physique + digital mp3 et un Deluxe CD à 48 avec 4 morceaux supplémentaires, fin novembre

Les dates d'une tournée européenne au printemps devrait normalement être annoncée aujourd'hui.
Une interview de DB ici (copieux et en anglais, chez Pitchfork).


----------



## macarel (30 Septembre 2008)

teo a dit:


> Pas sûr qu'on en ait parlé ici :rateau:
> Byrne + Eno de nouveau ensemble, 27 ans après "My life in the Bush of ghosts" :love:
> C'est assez tranquille et aérien. Américain.
> Ca donne _positivement_ envie de partir sur les routes américaines, je dirais de Savanah, avec mes pote Darrell ou Kevin, de s'arrêter voir les nuages passer sur les plaines ou les montagnes, manger un énorme hamburger dans le diner d'un trou perdu, se baigner dans un lac glacé, dormir autour du feu de camp ou dans un motel, avec la bouteille de Jack Daniel's pas trop loin. Finir sur une plage au Mexique. Mythique Amérique. :rateau:
> ...



Merci:love::love:, "in the basket" immédiatement


----------



## teo (1 Octobre 2008)

Pitin, faudrait qu'Aurelie vienne 

En attendant, Tiefschwarz et _Eat Books_. J'adore leur _Wait & See_. Comme quoi, de l'électronique avec des voix, ça peut le faire aussi.


----------



## estomak (1 Octobre 2008)

en ce moment pour moi, c'est le Tristan et iseult de Wagner.
Magnifique, sublime, grandiose, les mots manquent.
chef d'oeuvre absolu.
[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/fktwPGCR7Yw&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/fktwPGCR7Yw&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## jpmiss (1 Octobre 2008)

Moi ca serait plutot le nouveau TV on The Radio. :love:


----------



## Aurélie85 (1 Octobre 2008)

teo a dit:


> Pitin, faudrait qu'Aurelie vienne




Aaaarg, je suis brisée 


Si je dévalise une petite vieille, ça sera d'abord pour pouvoir boire, pardon, manger jusqu'à la fin du mois ! Bon ok, j'ai qu'à en dévaliser plusieurs ! 

Il reviendra dis, dis ?


----------



## l'écrieur (1 Octobre 2008)

Debussy, _prélude à l'après midi d'un faune._
C'est une version presque excentrique, une version à deux pianos, dont je ne connais pas les interprètes, là. La captation n'est pas terrible, ni en son ni en image
.
C'est très différent d'un arrangement traditionnel, tel que Simon Rattle l'a dirigé, par exemple, avec toute la gamme instrumentale, pour représenter plantes et animaux, vent et poussière, mythe et nature. Mais il y reste tout le charme de cette composition anti-wagnérienne.

[youtube]CFeE-9muWPk[/youtube]


----------



## teo (1 Octobre 2008)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> Aaaarg, je suis brisée
> 
> 
> Si je dévalise une petite vieille, ça sera d'abord pour pouvoir boire, pardon, manger jusqu'à la fin du mois ! Bon ok, j'ai qu'à en dévaliser plusieurs !
> ...



Même pas sûr de pouvoir y aller  j'ai d'autres impératifs _plus vitaux_ avant de m'agiter le popotin et de boire comme un trou (surtout qu'elle est chère au Rex la bière )  Sinon, oui. Il reviendra, ou on le verra à Lausanne :love:

Pour les amateurs de sons _acid_, j'ai trouvé grâce à Fact Magazine un mix de/avec (?) Phuture 303 ex-Phuture :love: Son acid, qui tabasse brutal, est un régal aux oreilles : me voilà revenu quelques années en arrière et mes voisins ne lui disent pas merci  Et il s'accorde bien avec le fond d'écran très TB-303 (Très Beau 303  que je me suis concocté la semaine dernière :love:

_Chang ? :_siffle:






Sinon, de beaux liens sur ces pages plein de trucs à écouter, charger


----------



## Pierrou (1 Octobre 2008)

Moi ce soir, c'est le aussi mythique que vieux "Cowboys from Hell" de* Pantera*, du bon gros Sudiste qui tâche comme un bon steak de cheval 









_Si seulement cette ptite frappe de Dimebag n'attirait pas le plomb..._


----------



## Binouche (1 Octobre 2008)

Decouverte du mois dernier dont je ne peux plus me passer :






Ratatat, une sorte de rock/electro excellentissime. Je vais reussir la performance de les rater 2 fois en concerts en 3 mois. J'en suis tres fier.


----------



## teo (2 Octobre 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Moi ca serait plutot le nouveau TV on The Radio. :love:



Merci de l'avoir pointé du doigt  Affaire en cours  Pas désagréable du tout. Je sais pas si d'autres ont expérimenté le même truc pour ce groupe ou un autre mais j'accroche moins depuis les avoir vu en concert l'année dernière, ça m'est rarement arrivé ça  Mais à rajouter à mon profil sur Deezer quand même


----------



## jpmiss (2 Octobre 2008)

teo a dit:


> Merci de l'avoir pointé du doigt  Affaire en cours  Pas désagréable du tout. Je sais pas si d'autres ont expérimenté le même truc pour ce groupe ou un autre mais j'accroche moins depuis les avoir vu en concert l'année dernière, ça m'est rarement arrivé ça  Mais à rajouter à mon profil sur Deezer quand même


Oui ca m'a fait pareil. Je les ai vu au Festival Pantiero l'an dernier et j'ai pas été convaincu du tout par leur prestation sur scène. Par contre j'aime bien leurs albums.


----------



## Chang (2 Octobre 2008)

teo a dit:


> Pour les amateurs de sons _acid_, j'ai trouvé grâce à Fact Magazine un mix de/avec (?) Phuture 303 ex-Phuture :love: Son acid, qui tabasse brutal, est un régal aux oreilles : me voilà revenu quelques années en arrière et mes voisins ne lui disent pas merci  Et il s'accorde bien avec le fond d'écran très TB-303 (Très Beau 303  que je me suis concocté la semaine dernière :love:
> 
> _Chang ? :_siffle:



:love:

Merci Teo ... Par contre le lien d'acces au mix ne s'ouvre pas chez moi ...  ...  ...


----------



## mocmoc (2 Octobre 2008)

Le dernier album de Mogwai : The Hawk is Howling
Magnifique ! :love:


----------



## Schillier21 (2 Octobre 2008)

Cet après-midi c'est Inna Crisis et Mooraisers, deux groupes suisses de Reggae que j'adore.


[youtube]cZT9N4l60rI&eurl=http://www.mx3.ch/artist/moonraisers[/youtube]
Moonraisers - Puppet Master (live @ Paléo)

Leur site



[youtube]yY3rgicnqNQ[/youtube]
Inna Crisis - What if

Leur site



HS: je viens de me rendre compte que le bassiste des Moonraisers a le même modèle de basse que moi^^
Inutile alors de préciser que j'ai acheté mon ampli basse au bassiste de Inna Crisis (j'ai su que c'était lui une fois chez lui pour tester l'ampli^^)
Drôles de coincidences quand même.....​


----------



## l'écrieur (2 Octobre 2008)

Il y a des morceaux, des chansons, qu'il m'arrive de chanter à tue-tête, en marchant, en faisant du vélo, en travaillant. Des trucs comme Boris Vian, comme les Beatles, les stones, ou, plus souvent, comme Nirvana ou Neil Young. Là, je chante du répertoire. Et d'autres groupes dont un seul morceau m'a vraiment marqué, suffisamment pour que, des années après, j'éprouve du plaisir à les chanter.
 Grâce à mon ami Olivier D., ce soir, j'ai dévalé le boulevard du jeu de paume de la capitale du Languedoc en tue-têtant LA seule chanson d'Oasis que j'aime chanter.
C'est un bonbon. Que dis-je, un petit suisse sucré à point. :love:

[dm]xcs3q_oasis-champagne-supernova-live-wemb_music[/dm]





Parce que, oui, je tue-tête.


----------



## IceandFire (2 Octobre 2008)

je plussoie :love:


----------



## patlek (2 Octobre 2008)

Une voix magnifique, pleine de ferveur:

Stephanie Mc Kay

http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=AKGErQ00DLI&feature=related

En concert, c' est dépouillé (pas beaucoup de musiciens), mais quand meme: une voix... , du blues

http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=nH7Ro6F6o8E&feature=related


----------



## teo (3 Octobre 2008)

En attendant 007

[YOUTUBE]uf_ffbi0uWg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## FANREM (5 Octobre 2008)

Si vous avez aimé Artic Monkeys, voici qui devrait vous plaire
Il y a un peu de buzz autour d'eux en ce moment

http://www.youtube.com/user/cagetheelephant?ob=1


----------



## CouleurSud (9 Octobre 2008)

C'était une époque où on n'avait pas encore inventé l'hiver

Lovin' Spoonful. _Summer in the City_ (1966)

[youtube]zWXcjYNZais[/youtube]


----------



## IceandFire (9 Octobre 2008)

"No blue Sky..." L'ami Lloyd Cole :style: :king: .....


----------



## nicolasf (9 Octobre 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Oui ca m'a fait pareil. Je les ai vu au Festival Pantiero l'an dernier et j'ai pas été convaincu du tout par leur prestation sur scène. Par contre j'aime bien leurs albums.



Ah c'est dommage ça, je me disais en écoutant le dernier album que cela pouvait être sympa en live... Mais c'est comme ça, il y a des artistes qui ne se révèlent vraiment que sur scène, d'autres qui sont mauvais pour la scène.

L'album, en tout cas, me plait fortement. Plus simple d'accès que le précédent, il se révèle au fil des écoutes et est très agréable. Si vous voulez un avis un peu plus long...


Là, tout de suite, j'écoute le dernier Bloc Party. Je me rappelle encore du premier album, c'était sympa mais rien de transcendant. Depuis, je trouve qu'ils s'améliorent sensiblement à chaque album, c'est étonnant et rare une progression régulière comme ça. Le dernier, "Intimacy" est en tout cas très bien. Je ne crois pas qu'il soit encore sorti en CD et je viens de regarder, le téléchargement n'est plus disponible... Bon ben il devrait sortir le 27 octobre...


----------



## teo (9 Octobre 2008)

*Album du jour:*
_Tribal Drift_ et un album de 1996, Priority Shift.
Une techno tribale, australo-pacifique, tendance interstellaire, parfois un peu drum 'n' bass, comme pas mal de trucs à l'époque. Vous n'êtes pas obligé de prendre des trucs pour danser dessus 

*Morceau du jour:*
*Blind* de Hercules and Love Affair sur _Hercules and Love Affair_
J'adore ce type de voix. Post-disco 2008 impeccable et entrainante.

*Podcast:*
New friskyradio on board Gerardo Boscarino

*Mixes:*
Mixes de Plastique de Rêve, le très cool Daze, que j'ai beaucoup vu sur Genève, y'a pfff  longtemps  Pas mal de téléchargements en streaming ou téléchargement. Si j'aime autant les musiques électroniques, la disco, l'acid et la tech, c'est en grande partie grâce à lui et son frère 
_Plastique de Rêve: Retrofutur: 2nd Hand Mix @ East Village Radio, NYC_


----------



## l'écrieur (9 Octobre 2008)

Ça me reprend...
Ça doit être l'impatience de cet album qui n'arrive pas à sortir.
Revoilà Ghinzu dans mes oreilles.

Live.
Parce que, pour le coup, en live, ces cinq types sont encore plus grands que sur une platine.

_The Dragster Wave_

[dm]x4vqey_ghinzu-live-part8_music[/dm]


----------



## mocmoc (9 Octobre 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Ça me reprend...
> Ça doit être l'impatience de cet album qui n'arrive pas à sortir.
> Revoilà Ghinzu dans mes oreilles.
> 
> ...



Incroyab ! Je ne connaissait pas. Merci  mr l'écrieur


----------



## Alex666 (9 Octobre 2008)

Spoons GAGAGA c'est pas mal, http://www.spoontheband.com/

Ghinzu j'attends encore et encore... trop bon ces types mais qu'est ce que c'est long...


----------



## richard-deux (10 Octobre 2008)

IceandFire a dit:


> "No blue Sky..." L'ami Lloyd Cole :style: :king: .....



Lloyd Cole 
Je l'avais complètement oublié. :rose:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xzsCmQhUlco

Je m'en vais ressortir son album éponyme de 1990.


----------



## IceandFire (10 Octobre 2008)

enfin !!! :love:   la c'est STEREOLAB :love: aussi  :king:


----------



## yvos (11 Octobre 2008)

En ce moment, c'est évidemment  le dernier Mogwai qui truste le platines chez moi...bon..Mogwai, ça me donne toujours le même sentiment: ça n'évolue pas d'un album à l'autre. C'est jamais mauvais, toujours agréable, avec quelques morceaux de bravoure...mais disons que j'ai l'impression qu'ils ont fait du surplace depuis Rock action (même si Come on die young est peut-être un peu différent).

Sinon, je me plonge dans cet album :






Don Caballero - Punkgasm. Assez bon, avec un son toujours très particulier au niveau de guitares et un tempo bizarroïde, qu'on retrouve chez Battles par exemple. Du _math-rock_, qu'ils appellent ça


----------



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2008)

yvos a dit:


> ...bon..Mogwai, ça me donne toujours le même sentiment: ça n'évolue pas d'un album à l'autre. C'est jamais mauvais, toujours agréable, avec quelques morceaux de bravoure...mais disons que j'ai l'impression qu'ils ont fait du surplace depuis Rock action ....



Pareil. 

Et c'est pourquoi depuis quelques jours c'est *Mono* qui tourne en boucle ici.

[YOUTUBE]i2ezWUjRltY[/YOUTUBE]


Bon. Qui a dit qu'au japon il n'y avait que des &#23551;&#21496; ?


----------



## teo (11 Octobre 2008)

*Titre pop*
The One (Freemasons Radio Mix) -  _Kylie Minogue_ sur _The One EP_.
Pop bien travaillée, voix impeccable, texte sublime évidemment , purement pop (Looooooove meeee&#8230. Pas fan des clips mais là, la vidéo originale a une certaine parenté avec les spectacles de revue des années 30, le noir et blanc, le côté star de la miss, la plastique _rétro-olympique_ du garçon, les motifs qui les entourent, très Art Déco passent très bien et ça donne envie de transpirer au chaud&#8230;

_Attention video Hi-Qual.  - lourd_
[YOUTUBE]-FQhrBOovzQ[/YOUTUBE]​
*Vintage or Obsolete ?*
Pour les adeptes des musiques électroniques, avec _Option Raves&90's_, des liens intéressants trouvés sur FactMagazine qui va faire le malheur de votre espace disque: sur Hardscore par exemple, des mixes des débuts, des radiosets, des raves, exhumés de veilles bandes ou autres vestiges d'un autre siècle.
Je viens de lancer le téléchargement d'un radioset de Ritchie Hawtin: Richie Hawtin Power 96 Detroit Radio 24.11.1989 :love:  

*Fraise Haribo:*
Shiny Disco Balls (ed arape mix) de _Who Da Funk_ sur _ed arape's Re-made mixes (2007)_. Moins putassière, moins parfaitement vulgaire que l'original ci-dessous, cette version est un peu plus acide, un peu plus sautillante, un peu plus aïgue, plus pointue. J'aime beaucoup _Shiny Disco Balls_ pour ce côté commercial assumé mais aussi très bien foutu, efficace: pas forcément très classe, mais un morceau efficace qui rapproche les corps et est-ce que c'est pas ce qu'on demande à ce genre de musique ?


[YOUTUBE]6o5WYyE3DhU[/YOUTUBE]

_&#8230;Drugs... rock 'n' roll... bad-ass vegas whores... late-night booty calls... shiny disco balls..._​


----------



## fedo (11 Octobre 2008)

très belle découverte du label Touch & Go, un groupe d'Atlanta nommé _All The Saints_






très bon disque de rock alternatif, un morceau téléchargeable sur Insound.com


----------



## Chang (12 Octobre 2008)

teo a dit:


> *Vintage or Obsolete ?*
> Pour les adeptes des musiques électroniques, avec _Option Raves&90's_, des liens intéressants trouvés sur FactMagazine qui va faire le malheur de votre espace disque: sur Hardscore par exemple, des mixes des débuts, des radiosets, des raves, exhumés de veilles bandes ou autres vestiges d'un autre siècle.
> Je viens de lancer le téléchargement d'un radioset de Ritchie Hawtin: Richie Hawtin Power 96 Detroit Radio 24.11.1989 :love:



Festival ... Si ce mix est techno comme il sait les faire, ca va dechirer ... Je n'ai qu'un seul mix qui n'est pas de sa periode minimale et ya pas a dire, ce mec sait ce quil fait et il rentre chaque disque avec une precision et une intensite monstrueuses ...

Autant je suis pas fan de ce quil sort sur Minus, autant chacun de ses mixs CDs sont a tomber, a chaque une lecon de mix dans la face, que ce soit fait sur vynil ou sur FS/Live ...

Tiens sur la page de Fact Magazine, ya un lien vers les 20 meilleurs titres de Ghetto Tek ... shake your ass, suck dat dick, show that pussy ... woo woo ... move it to the floor, shake shake ... :love::love::love: ...

_ ... I like the way your booty shake han han ... _​


----------



## nicolasf (12 Octobre 2008)

Jécoute le dernier Cold War Kids (lien iTS), très très bien. Le premier était intéressant mais quand même difficilement écoutable dun bout à lautre à cause dun son très peu agréable. Tout en restant toujours sur les mêmes principes musicaux, ce nouvel album est plus agréable à loreille, du fait je pense dune meilleure production. 

Du coup, cest un plaisir à lécouter !


----------



## IceandFire (12 Octobre 2008)

"Bleu Pétrole" le dernier Bashung, j'espère pas du reste que ce sera le dernier....
bref un album superbe comme d'hab...:king:


----------



## fedo (12 Octobre 2008)

nico_linux a dit:


> Jécoute le dernier Cold War Kids (lien iTS), très très bien. Le premier était intéressant mais quand même difficilement écoutable dun bout à lautre à cause dun son très peu agréable. Tout en restant toujours sur les mêmes principes musicaux, ce nouvel album est plus agréable à loreille, du fait je pense dune meilleure production.
> 
> Du coup, cest un plaisir à lécouter !



j'aime bien la 1ère partie, les 5 premiers titres sont irréprochables, après je le trouve moins intéressant, mais groupe qui sort de l'ordinaire.


----------



## teo (12 Octobre 2008)

Découverte du matin :rateau: :love:

[YOUTUBE]FgMn2OJmx3w[/YOUTUBE]

_Corporate Cannibal_​
Certaines découvertes musicales correspondent avec d&#8217;autres, plus personnelles. Cette femme me fascine depuis que je suis tombé dans _Living my life_ peu après sa sortie. Adolescence, éveil des sens. K7 blanche, petite photo, visage découpé au cutter, Jean-Paul Goude. Attraction vers cette icone androgyne si sexuée, sublime, la beauté noire, l'autre Genre, l'autre Couleur de peau, un autre son et surtout, premier contact avec la culture black. Je découvrais aussi Peter Tosh et Bob Marley (la Jamaïque, encore  mais sans l'attirance physique  En moins d'une année, je découvre James Brown, Michael Jackson, Prince, danser, bouger, la sensualité. En parallèle: la fadeur de ce que me propose le mainstream français pré-FM: non que je n&#8217;aimais pas, _mais à côté_, c&#8217;était fade. L&#8217;exploration commençait.
Ce *Hurricane* m&#8217;a l&#8217;air bien parti pour me séduire, au vue des participations, une attaque massive pourrait-on dire. Y&#8217;a tous les ingrédients pour que cela me plaise énormément: (Hurricane, This Is).

Grace is back.



​


----------



## nicolasf (12 Octobre 2008)

fedo a dit:


> j'aime bien la 1ère partie, les 5 premiers titres sont irréprochables, après je le trouve moins intéressant, mais groupe qui sort de l'ordinaire.



Ah je n&#8217;ai pas noté ça, y a des titres bons jusqu&#8217;à la fin, en tout cas je trouve... Disons en tout cas que l&#8217;écoute est facile d&#8217;un bout à l&#8217;autre.

Là tout de suite, c&#8217;est Sufjan Stevens et son _Avalanche_ qui tourne dans iTunes. J&#8217;aime vraiment beaucoup cet artiste américain un peu fou qui a décidé de publier un album par État américain et qui fait des titres à rallonge (exemple sur celui-ci : «*The Vivian Girls Are Visited In The Night By Saint Dargarius And His Squadron Of Benevolent Butterflies*»)... La musique est originale et agréable, mêlant un peu de tout avec une place importante pour les instruments dits classiques et les ch&#339;urs. Je ne sais pas s&#8217;il tiendra son pari et surtout s&#8217;il saura se renouveller pour ne pas faire toujours la même chose, mais ce qu&#8217;il a fait jusque là vaut écoute, tout particulièrement l&#8217;album _Come on Feel the Illinoise !_.


----------



## Romuald (12 Octobre 2008)

De bons vieux standards avec des artistes inégalés pour mettre un peu de soleil dans la grisaille d'un dimanche après midi d'automne, exemple :

[YOUTUBE]Hwzw5Dwf6_Q[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## teo (13 Octobre 2008)

_Client_. Untitled remix
Du _Client_ remixé noir. Certains morceaux, très noirs, façon allemande (_Der Amboss_ (With Die Krupps)).








Et pour mes zamis qui zaiment Sigur Rós :sleep: (désolé, j'y arrive pas :rose une interview (anglais) sur Pitchtfork. Moi ça me rase toujours autant  Y'a que leur dernier clip où ils sont tout nus dans la forêt que j'ai trouvé troublant et frais. Mais je me souviens même plus de la musique, même si c'était pas si ennuyeux


----------



## momo-fr (13 Octobre 2008)

The Proposition (original soundtrack) de Nick Cave et Warrens Ellis et le Comicopera le dernier opus de Robert Wyatt... entre autres...


----------



## patlek (13 Octobre 2008)

Un "private joke" (!!))))

"t' en fais pas bouboule"


http://www.deezer.com/track/232682



Sinon, plus sérieux: écouté et approuvé sur la route:

http://www.wegofunk.com/Funkadelic-Live-Meadowbrook,-Rochester,-Michigan-1971_a427.html

Trés trés bien enregistré.


----------



## richard-deux (14 Octobre 2008)

Aujourd'hui:






http://www.myspace.com/deptofeagles


----------



## wath68 (14 Octobre 2008)

*Anja Garbarek*

Chanteuse Norvégienne. Fille du saxophoniste de jazz Jan Garbarek.
Elle est parfois comparée à Björk avec qui elle a en commun l'audace et l'originalité des arrangements. Une des particularités d'Anja Garbarek est la superposition de sa voix diaphane avec des textes parfois assez sombres, et surtout un arrangement complexe et très travaillé.

Recommandation :
Album : Briefly Shaking
Track : Dizzy With Wonder
*http://www.deezer.com/track/117273*

Que du bonheur...


----------



## teo (15 Octobre 2008)

*Madeleine*
Madeleine madeleine madeleine pour amateurs 
DM+Kraftwerk+NO+Fugazi+The Cure chez moi pour commencer 

*Popotin*
Et entre quelques tranches d'une intégrale Grace Jones (énoOrme !), Ro&#769;isi&#769;n Murphy et son _Let Me Know - EP_. Ro&#769;isi&#769;n ah Ro&#769;isi&#769;n :love:
_Let Me Know (Andy Cato Vedra Mix)_ :love: tout particulièrement :uup


*Passage à Bruxelles ?*
Déception, évidemment  Ladytron en tournée: les EU et l'Europe. Mais aucune date en France, pas même Paris. Le plus proche serait BXL, mais ça ferait cher la soirée On sent si mauvais que ça ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Octobre 2008)

dans l'attente de la Nuit Joy Division à l'Elysées-Biarritz.

une playlist avec _Closer_ et _Unknown Pleasure_.


[youtube]JCVHAjTBb1U&hl=en&fs=1[/youtube]

Joy Division. Live. 15-09-1979. _Transmission_ & _She's lost control_.


.


----------



## IceandFire (15 Octobre 2008)

Oh My god !!!! :love:  :king:


----------



## teo (16 Octobre 2008)

_Ladytron_, Velocifero.






********
En relation avec _Joy Division_ cité plus haut, une interview et une sortie de livre @ Fact, Peter Saville et les carnets de notes de Rob Gretton, le manager de JD entre 79 et 80 (en anglais).

Et pour les amateurs, interview de Ritchie Hawtin, en prime.


----------



## IceandFire (16 Octobre 2008)

Merci Oliv'  au passage j'écoute Junior Brown, un live a austin...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Octobre 2008)

ce soir, envie de quelque chose de décalé, de pas trop formaté et d'étrange...


 William Hooker - Roger Miller - Lee Ronaldo 
Out Trio_. Vol. 1: Monsoon_. 2002.
 
*******

une longue plage sonore à la Glenn Branca (49 mn) entre free-jazz et tentations expérimentales, post-rock et noisy-trash. 
avec le guitariste de Sonic Youth, Lee Ronaldo.



Lee Ronaldo - Point FMR.

[youtube]Eoo71XZqNKU&hl=fr&fs=1[/youtube]



William Hooker - Roger Miller - Lee Ranaldo - No Fun - 2004.

[youtube]Ku7GejMcw5I&hl=fr&fs=1[/youtube]



.​


----------



## KARL40 (16 Octobre 2008)

Le dernier album en date de Brant Bjork "Punk Rock Guilt"






Ne pas se fier au titre ! Disque à l'atmosphère toujours "cool"qui sent bon le sable chaud (celui du désert, pas celui des plages) et des morceaux toujours aussi groovy. 

A en faire oublier la crise financière !!


----------



## IceandFire (17 Octobre 2008)

Dance, Dance , Dance, Dance, Dance to the Radioooooo!!!!! :love: sorry   mais j'écoute encore ma compil "Substance"


----------



## tsss (18 Octobre 2008)

un titre, 2 clips, les votent sont ouverts 

[YOUTUBE]eH_v1I5e2X8&eurl[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]xj3kTdx1QBw&eurl[/YOUTUBE]

Les Eagle Of Death Metal nous promettent un chouette retour pour cette fin d'année.


----------



## IceandFire (18 Octobre 2008)

"The Sugarcubes", le premier album...un "Delicious Demon" !     :king: :style: :love: .....


----------



## Anonyme (18 Octobre 2008)

Massive Attack - _Protection _- 1994.


 parfait pour un début d'après-midi ensoleillé...


*******
edit:

j'avais oublié que j'avais celui-là.

plus sombre que Protection.

et parfait pour continuer...







.​


----------



## asticotboy (19 Octobre 2008)

Sans oublier Blue Lines ... 



En ce moment chez moi c'est plutôt Beck... sans modération (tout morceau est le bienvenu), mais en particulier cet album :


----------



## CouleurSud (19 Octobre 2008)

Pascal Comelade, l'homme aux chemins de traverse inépuisables

_Stranger in Paradigm_ (2006)

[youtube]J79crL47K4w&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Pascal Comelade, l'homme aux chemins de traverse inépuisables
> _Stranger in Paradigm_ (2006)




tiens, je l'écoutais il y a peu... 

je réécoute de temps en temps _Psicotic Music'Hall_, _Espontex Sinfonia_, _El cabaret galactic_ et _Précis de décomposition bruitiste_...
et une compile assez bizarroïdo bizarre et strange, des enregistrements sur des labels persos et obscurément obscur, qui ont tous disparus: _Back to schizo_.
ultra dark et hyper minimaliste (plus minimaliste que Morton Feldman... ).

et j'adore ses titres... :love:

compositions, mais souvent des reprises, entre music-hall, musiques populaires et minimalisme à tendance bruitiste, le tout joué avec des instruments-jouets pour enfant, piano et instruments à vent.

il a fait une superbe reprise de _Sea Song_ de Wyatt... 


*******
par contre, je ne connaissais pas _Stranger in Paradigm_ (2006). 

pour la peine, une petite tranche d'Espontex... 


*******
Vous devriez donner des points disco à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à CouleurSud. 


*******
edit_02:

voilà ce qu'en dit Comelade de _Back to Schizo_:








" ... il s'agit d'enregistrements réalisés au moyen d'un magnétophone Revox A 77, de plusieurs lecteurs de cassettes, d'un orgue électrique italien à clavier double, d'un piano électrique Fender Rhodes et d'un Synthé EMS-AKS, sans la notice, récupéré en 1977 chez Richard Pinhas. Les instruments jouet apparaissant dès 1978. De délicieuses miniatures répétitives au son vintage, des expérimentations ludiques et psychédéliques sous influence Eno-Nyman... "

.


----------



## IceandFire (19 Octobre 2008)

J'écoute Ice-T vous savez l'inspecteur TUTU O LA dans la série New YOrk Police  et bien c'est un grand Rappeur avant tout, un vrai...l'album OG Original Gangster, il a crée aussi le Groupe BodyCount, excellent également...Je sais c'est pas ma musique de tout les Jours, mais lorsque c'est bien...


----------



## benkenobi (19 Octobre 2008)

[youtube]5TWCk1WtKPM[/youtube]


:love:​


----------



## l'écrieur (19 Octobre 2008)

Rhôô, j'ai le premier maxi de body count. Et peut être l'album, aussi. Comment j'ai fait trembler les murs, avec ça, il y a dix ans. 

Dans le même genre, parce que, malgré le bonhomme, c'est vraiment de la musique, je me suis repris ça dans la gueule il y a deux jours :

[DM]x5a2o0_8-mile-trailer_shortfilms[/DM]


----------



## KARL40 (19 Octobre 2008)

THE CLASH "Live at Shea Staduium"






Très bon concert des CLASH de 1982 ( en ouverture des WHO dont c'était une tournée d'adieu) avec un son énorme (presque trop même ) et cela malgré l'absence de leur batteur "Topper" Headon (perdu avec ses seringues ...).
La track-list est plus que classique avec la présence des "Rock the Casbah" et "Should I stay ..."
(l'album "Combat rock" vient de sortir) qui étaient alors diffusés sur MTV .... 
Ce sera également le début de la fin : moins d'un an plus tard, ce sera réellement le clash entre Strummer et Jones.


----------



## teo (19 Octobre 2008)

Das Boot
Klaus Doldinger




A voir, revoir et surtout écouter tout le travail du son dans le film ou la série.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (19 Octobre 2008)

Dans la série grunge / rock alternatif :

*Alice in Chains* -_ Nothing Safe Best Of_






*Nirvana* - _Best Of_ 






*Placebo* -_ Placebo_






*Garbage* - _Version 2.0_






Et encore et toujours :love: : 
*The Smashing Pumpkins* - _Mellon Collie And The Infinite Sadness_


----------



## CouleurSud (19 Octobre 2008)

LHO a dit:


> et une compile assez bizarroïdo bizarre et strange, des enregistrements sur des labels persos et obscurément obscur, qui ont tous disparus: _Back to schizo_.
> ultra dark et hyper minimaliste (plus minimaliste que Morton Feldman... ).
> 
> voilà ce qu'en dit Comelade de _Back to Schizo_:
> ...



C'est par Richard Pinhas que j'ai rencontré Pascal Comelade. Mêmes trajectoires en lignes brisées, même nomadisme, même fascination pour des groupes sans territoire précis comme Faust et Can (il joue avec Jaki Liebezeit dans _Oblique Sessions_).

Le meilleur de leur production commune qui commence à l'époque d'Heldon : _Oblique Sessions II_ (1999) avec le remarquable "Saint-Augustin tombant vers le haut" (sous influence Eno-Fripp)


----------



## RousseSvelte (19 Octobre 2008)

Salut toutes et tous,


Mon Mac & mon IpodTouch ne supportant que la bonne musique, ils ont le droit au meilleur de la musique électronique..... Puisque le berceau est vaste, je puise mes galettes de Detroit, de Chicago et de sérails encore underground partout à travers la planète Techno.


Une inconditionnelle d'Omar S (from Detroit), de Juan Atkins, de Carl Craig, de Kerry Chandler, d'Underground Resistance, de Lil'Louis, de Sis, de Plastikman et j'en passe puisque ces artistes émérites me provoquent des implosions de joie intenses...et que de tous les citer me prendrait la journée 

Au quotidien, abonnée aux podcasts de Beatport, de Gilles Peterson, d'Erol Alkan, de la Fabrique à Londres (lieu culte de la techno), de Beatsinspace.....

Et puis encore la Deep House, les classiques de jazz, les B.O de films (John Barry, Cliff Martinez, Danny Elfman, Bernstein....)

Et aussi le silence, le ronronnement du chat, la respiration de mes enfants lorsqu'ils dorment... Contemplative je suis face à la mélodie.

R.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> C'est par Richard Pinhas que j'ai rencontré Pascal Comelade. Mêmes trajectoires en lignes brisées, même nomadisme, même fascination pour des groupes sans territoire précis comme Faust et Can (il joue avec Jaki Liebezeit dans _Oblique Sessions_).
> 
> Le meilleur de leur production commune qui commence à l'époque d'Heldon : _Oblique Sessions II_ (1999) avec le remarquable "Saint-Augustin tombant vers le haut" (sous influence Eno-Fripp)




j'ai connu Pascal Comelade_ via_ le label _Les Disques du Soleil et de l'acier_ (en relation avec Mishima) et le groupe français Ulan Bator et j'ai connu Ulan Bator par le groupe Art Zoyd et j'ai connu Art Zoyd par un ami compositeur et bassiste qui travaille avec eux et... bla bla... 

sinon, Richard Pinhas est un deleuzien très pote avec M.G Dantec qui est très pote avec... 
pour Deleuze, je pense que tu le savais. 
j'ai bien ri au clin d'oeil à Saint Augustin et à notre mini-set dans le mini-chat sur les notions de pesanteur et de chute dans le calva...  

de Richard Pinhas, en plus des albums avec Deleuze et Dantec, j'ai _Event and Repetitions_ et _Tranzition_.
au fond, j'ai un peu de mal avec ces longues plages électroniques incessantes et répétitives dans _Event and Repetitions_.
et _Tranzition_ est plus proche de Fripp, mais toujours sur ce mode répétitif, assez usant. 
je n'y retrouve pas cette démesure "cartésienne" de Can, dû à la précision mathématique de Liebezeit, ni l'amphase "bordélique" de Faust.

sinon le trio Pinhas-Dantec-Deleuze fonctionne assez bien (projet Schizotrope). 
Deleuze et Dantec y ajoutant l'un du sens et l'autre de la démesure.
(Dantec a écrit une nouvelle qui s'appelle: _Là où tombent les anges._.. ).

mais, bon, je n'écoute pas cela tous les jours et j'ai définitivement décroché avec l'écriture de Dantec.


*******
j'écris cela en écoutant Einstürzende Neubauten.

une playlist de _Strategies Against Architecture III_ (compile de Live) et _Perpetuum Mobile _avec des inserts sauvages et ultra bruitistes de leur premier album _Kollaps._







Einstürzende Neubauten - _Kollaps_ - 1981.

.


----------



## CouleurSud (19 Octobre 2008)

LHO a dit:


> j'ai connu Pascal Comelade_ via_ le label _Les Disques du Soleil et de l'acier_ (en relation avec Mishima) et le groupe français Ulan Bator et j'ai connu Ulan Bator par le groupe Art Zoyd et j'ai connu Art Zoyd par un ami compositeur et bassiste qui travaille avec eux et... bla bla...
> 
> sinon, Richard Pinhas est un deleuzien très pote avec M.G Dantec qui est très pote avec...
> pour Deleuze, je pense que tu le savais.
> ...



Alors, Dantec, comme toi

_La sirène rouge_, bien (enfin, un polar)

_Les Racines du mal_, pas trop mal, ("ils jouent " :afraid, mais il faudrait enlever toute la partie centrale (avec les cyber qui vont sauver le monde) 

_Babylon babies_, aux secours, je retourne lire Deleuze

Et le reste (_Le théâtre des opérations)_, fuyons 

Sinon, Art Zoyd, grand croisement, grand creuset 

Quant aux immeubles tout neufs qui s'effondrent 

Bon, un autre petit truc qui égare : Neu!

[youtube]iPuBCfvMrBA&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## naas (19 Octobre 2008)

Dites donc que du bon dans ces derniers posts  continuez !


----------



## Luc G (20 Octobre 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> C'est par Richard Pinhas que j'ai rencontré Pascal Comelade. Mêmes trajectoires en lignes brisées, même nomadisme, même fascination pour des groupes sans territoire précis comme Faust et Can (il joue avec Jaki Liebezeit dans _Oblique Sessions_).





LHO a dit:


> j'ai connu Pascal Comelade_ via_ le label _Les Disques du Soleil et de l'acier_ (en relation avec Mishima) et le groupe français Ulan Bator et j'ai connu Ulan Bator par le groupe Art Zoyd et j'ai connu Art Zoyd par un ami compositeur et bassiste qui travaille avec eux et... bla bla...



J'ai connu Pascal Comelade parce qu'ici presque tout le monde connaît Pascal Comelade 
Sinon, je vais le voir en concert vendredi dans le cadre de Jazzèbre dans une soirée triple où son concert est encadré par un concert avec le trio tri-ez (avec entre autres Ramon Lopez) et un concert avec le trio Humair-Céléa-Couturier.

Comelade nous fera un quelque chose en hommage au pianiste de jazz catalan Tete Montoliu. Mais, comme d'hab avec Comelade, ça va dériver très vite. Comelade, c'est parfois du côté d'Éric Satie, parfois du côté de la chanson populaire (catalane, ça va de soi), parfois du côté de Robert Wyatt. Mais c'est souvent magique (pas toujours : la petite restriction, c'est que parfois il se répète un peu, ce qui fait d'autant plus bizarre qu'il peut faire des choses très différentes).

Un autre jour, je vous donnerai quelques noms d'albums mais là, ça va être l'heure de faire dodo.

PS. Je suis sorti tout à l'heure, toujours dans le cadre de jazzèbre, d'un concert du trio Arcoluz de Renaud Garcia-Fons. En fait, je n'en suis pas encore vraiment sorti : un pur bonheur.


----------



## asticotboy (20 Octobre 2008)




----------



## macarel (20 Octobre 2008)

asticotboy a dit:


>



Ah, quelqu'un qui a regardé Arte hier soir:love:


----------



## teo (20 Octobre 2008)

Ride: _Carnival of Light_






Pop anglaise. Avec un mot appris, le shoegazing j'aime décidément beaucoup l'inventivité débordante des critiques anglais et cette prolifique musique d'outre-Manche


----------



## gengen (20 Octobre 2008)

je suis d'accord avec Naas même si derrière mon écran j'ai pas mal fait semblant de tous les connaître ces artistes émergés de cultures décalées .
Sinon moi c'est de :


                                                      SHABBA RANKS
                                                  maximaliste jamaïcain 


                                                               À 


                                                     TRENTEMOLLER
                                                  minimaliste allemand



En passant par la colline aux cyprès : how i could just kill a man ( Hors concourt bien sûr ).


----------



## Mobyduck (20 Octobre 2008)

Aujourd'hui c'est AC/DC.






Héhé, les papys du rock font de la résistance. Le retour du rock bûcheron dans toute sa splendeur!  :love:  :love:

Petit extrait: Rock 'N Roll Train


----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2008)

.






Jim O' Rourke. _Insignificance_. 2001.


ce n'est pas le O'Rourke de Sonic Youth ou de l'album _Terminal Pharmacy _et l'on est très loin des ambiances à la Throbbing Ghristle de _Historical - Illusion of Safety.
_non, c'est moins que cela_.
_c'est un album post-rock façon indé qui aurait trop écouté Lou Reed sur une route de Pennsylvanie et qui lorgnerait vers une pop décalée, légère et plaisante.

c'est comme avec les albums de Blonde Redhead, j'aime bien cette "fausse pop sucrée" aux sonorités étranges et légèrement perturbées.

.


----------



## Chang (21 Octobre 2008)

RousseSvelte a dit:


> puise mes galettes de Detroit, de Chicago et de sérails encore underground partout à travers la planète Techno.
> 
> Une inconditionnelle d'Omar S (from Detroit), de Juan Atkins, de Carl Craig, de Kerry Chandler, d'Underground Resistance, de Lil'Louis, de Sis, de Plastikman et j'en passe puisque ces artistes émérites me provoquent des implosions de joie intenses...et que de tous les citer me prendrait la journée  [...]



:love::love::love:

Dernierement, mon baladeur m'a lache et tous les mp3s ont ete vire ... vu que je ne suis pas chez moi tres souvent je n'ai pas pu tout remettre dessus.J'ai du faire avec la musique stockee sur le book ... bon faut pas se plaindre, ya pas trop de dechet, mais ya surtout l'integrale Gainsbourg.

Marilou sous la neige, Marilou reggae, Initial BB, ... la vache quelles claques a chaque fois. Jai beau essayer de faire ecouter Gainsbourg a des anglo-saxons, ils adherent pas ... "on comprends pas ce quil dit" ... c'est toujours pareil. Et puis un conseil, n'essayer jamais de traduire les titres ou d'expliquer les jeux de mots comme Love On The Beat, ca leur donne encore moins envie d'essayer de s'y plonger ...

Mais perso j'adore ... :love: ...


----------



## itako (21 Octobre 2008)

gengen a dit:


> TRENTEMOLLER
> minimaliste allemand



C'est un danoissss!


----------



## teo (21 Octobre 2008)

Jahrom, Malow, Mado, Wip, Khyu et quelques autres&#8230;

friskyPodcast 113 :: Gerardo Boscarino pt 2


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2008)

Chang a dit:


> mais ya surtout l'integrale Gainsbourg.





pour info, il y a Gainsbourg à la Cité de la Musique à Paris, en ce moment (films, expos et concerts. le 25, il y a Blonde Redhead...) et un concert de John Zorn and Friends en hommage à Gainsbourg à la Salle Pleyel, le 25 02 09 (j'ai déjà acheté mes places). 

j'ai déjà parlé de ce disque, qui sera joué en _Live_ à Pleyel: Great Jewish Music. Serge Gainsbourg, chez Tzadik, le label de Zorn. 






.


----------



## jahrom (21 Octobre 2008)

teo a dit:


> Jahrom, Malow, Mado, Wip, Khyu et quelques autres
> 
> friskyPodcast 113 :: Gerardo Boscarino pt 2




D'après ce que je lis il s'agit d'un live de 3 heures !!! Donc une troisième partie prochainement ??? :love::love: Espérons le car déjà les deux premières déchirent !!!


----------



## teo (22 Octobre 2008)

C'est encore un set d'une heure. Le dernier sera encore une heure! Et au total il aura mixé 3h  je te conseille d'écouter leur radio, et avec certains softs tu peux enregistrer des sets de la longueur que tu veux 
Les DaFresh d'octobre sont aussi très bons, je suis en plein dedans


----------



## DeepDark (22 Octobre 2008)

En ce moment : Icky Thump, The White Stripes





Mon dieu que c'est bon


----------



## la(n)guille (22 Octobre 2008)

quelque chose d'étonnant, de la musique des années 80, très electro minimale, faite par les frères... Eicher : Stephan notamment.


[YOUTUBE]JMSHC4OHGU0[/YOUTUBE]

Dans le cadre de leur groupe : Grauzone. Voilà!


----------



## Pierrou (22 Octobre 2008)

A racheté _Dark Side Of The Moon... _

Je l'avais perdu... :rose:

Editon 30e anniversaire. Le son est dément !  :love:

_( et encore j'peux point l'écouter en 5.1, j'ai pas de platine SACD  )_


----------



## jpmiss (22 Octobre 2008)

Les *NAIVE NEW BEATERS
*Première partie hilarante des très décevants The Kills.
Pas encore d'album dans les bacs mais a surveiller 
[dm]x1hs20_naive-new-beaters-bang-bang_extreme[/dm]


----------



## RousseSvelte (22 Octobre 2008)

sorry :rose:

R.

Déplacé sur "comment spectacles & co...

Merci Mado, l'avait pas vu ce fil


----------



## mado (22 Octobre 2008)

Suivez le guide mademoiselle


----------



## teo (22 Octobre 2008)

@RS: Un simple lien sur ton post ici n'aurait-il pas mieux correspondu à ce fil ?  La soirée semble avoir été bien agréable en tout cas  Quitter Garnier en fin de nuit a toujours été bon et doux

Losoul et l'album _Belong_, en 2000.
Son étonnant, ça gratte, c'est clean, sourd ou sec et rythmé. Son que j'aime sans trop vraiment pouvoir dire pourquoi. Allemand, sans trop l'être. _Overland_ est parfait dans une version minimale et ludique d'un clone du _Billie Jean_ de Michael Jackson. Entêtant.


----------



## RousseSvelte (22 Octobre 2008)

teo a dit:


> @RS: Un simple lien sur ton post ici n'aurait-il pas mieux correspondu à ce fil ?  La soirée semble avoir été bien agréable en tout cas  Quitter Garnier en fin de nuit a toujours été bon et doux



http://www.discogs.com/artist/LoSoulEh voui.... 

Et sinon, un artiste qui me fait chaud au coeur, c'est Quantec, il vient du Danemark et produit un dub techno de très bonne facture, envoutant.

Sur le label Echocord 






R.


----------



## jpmiss (22 Octobre 2008)

Pas de dub, pas de techno...
De la sueur et du bruit: Melvins!





:love:


----------



## IceandFire (22 Octobre 2008)

c'est le gars qui ressemble à Tahiti bob ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Octobre 2008)

cet après-midi entre ciel bleu et petits nuages

playlist de 

Pearl Jam
No Code - Riot Act - Vitalogy - Yield. 




*******
@ jpmiss
il y a peu, j'écoutais _Houdini Live_ de Melvins... 

.


----------



## jpmiss (22 Octobre 2008)

IceandFire a dit:


> c'est le gars qui ressemble à Tahiti bob ?


Ouais!


----------



## IceandFire (22 Octobre 2008)

c'est bien ce qui me semblait !!!


----------



## iFabien (22 Octobre 2008)

LHO a dit:


> cet après-midi entre ciel bleu et petits nuages
> 
> playlist de
> 
> ...



Vitalogy et No Code: *indispensables* pour les amateurs du grand Vedder...
...et plus proche dans le temps, sans PJ: la B.O. d'Into The Wild bien entendu


----------



## Dark-Tintin (22 Octobre 2008)

Une reprise des Beatles, Back In The USSR ;
J'préfère cette reprise, j'trouve que les chansons des beatles sont géniales mais manquent un peu de mouv' et de profondeur dans le son ; 
Et Type O Negative est un des seuls groupes de metal que j'écoute en ce moment (période punk/alternatif), très punk avec des côtés assez russes et rock'n'roll (ça va bien avec cette chanson... )

[YOUTUBE]iScYtBqV_w8[/YOUTUBE]


Aussi, le dernier album de James Hunter, blues/soul assez sympa :

[YOUTUBE]vqLymNy4uMY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CouleurSud (22 Octobre 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Une reprise des Beatles, Back In The USSR ;
> J'préfère cette reprise, j'trouve que les chansons des beatles sont géniales mais manquent un peu de mouv' et de profondeur dans le son ;
> Et Type O Negative est un des seuls groupes de metal que j'écoute en ce moment (période punk/alternatif), très punk avec des côtés assez russes et rock'n'roll (ça va bien avec cette chanson... )



Help ! 

[youtube]9ibX3TejlZE[/youtube]


----------



## Dark-Tintin (22 Octobre 2008)

J'garde l'impression, c'est le son de la batterie qui me dérange dans leurs chansons


----------



## CouleurSud (22 Octobre 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> J'garde l'impression, c'est le son de la batterie qui me dérange dans leurs chansons



Batterie sèche et métronomique

Presque robotique

Mais c'est ce que j'aime chez Ringo

Tiens, le pire 

(ou le meilleur)

[youtube]V2UYRoti-tY[/youtube]


----------



## Dark-Tintin (22 Octobre 2008)

Pourtant, la musique française c'est pas mon truc, mais j'adore celle là : :love:

[YOUTUBE]6EKmYhFk42M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## EtVlan (23 Octobre 2008)

Depuis quelques jours que je l'entend, je l'ai toujours en tête...

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YJ5qIX4ujdE[/YOUTUBE]


------------------------------------------------
Est-ce moi? ou on ne voit pas mon lien?


----------



## IceandFire (23 Octobre 2008)

l'album blanc des beatles ???


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Octobre 2008)

Le grand Joe, inclassable de la pop. :love:


----------



## IceandFire (23 Octobre 2008)

la classe absolue Joe Jackson...:style: mais bon tu savais que je dirais ça


----------



## RousseSvelte (24 Octobre 2008)

[youtube]xhE-0IDpkiM[/youtube]​


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Octobre 2008)

pour bien se réveiller:


----------



## richard-deux (24 Octobre 2008)

En ce moment: 






Pas une grande surprise mais très bon "best of". :love:


----------



## RousseSvelte (24 Octobre 2008)

[youtube]n5KodTR21OI[/youtube]​


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2008)

Pavement 
_Crooked Rain Crooked Rain_ et  _Wowee Zowee_


playlist low-fi pour un rock noisy light



[youtube]dQHstA0cZDw&hl=fr&fs=1[/youtube]

Pavement - Range Life - Crooked Rain Crooked Rain


.​


----------



## RousseSvelte (24 Octobre 2008)

[youtube]IwUQ5oKM-hE[/youtube]

*Carl Craig / Televised Green Smoke*

​


----------



## RousseSvelte (24 Octobre 2008)

Mais toujours autant savoureux.

Underground Resistance - Jupiter Jazz

[youtube]FqrNByKYtO0[/youtube]​


----------



## yvos (24 Octobre 2008)

Un troisième à la suite, peut-être?

Sur ma platine hier soir : Slint, spiderland, groupe énormissime


----------



## itako (24 Octobre 2008)




----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2008)

Wire.


[YOUTUBE]6cgPUMuxzYY[/YOUTUBE]


:style:


----------



## Chang (25 Octobre 2008)

De UR voici mon trio gagnant :



[youtube]8C0MSLVJ0B0[/youtube]




[youtube]9Kd4AKKSn4w[/youtube]





[youtube]E7uiOTKg6Z4[/youtube]


Et enfin Drexciya - Wave Jumper

:love::love::love:

[youtube]imKh_TKqHt4[/youtube]

Techno, electro, house ... ils font tout, c'est pas tout bon, mais quand ils arrivent a sortir ces petites perles vivantes, vibrantes ... ya rien a dire, il faut juste ecouter ... ​


----------



## RousseSvelte (25 Octobre 2008)

Chang a dit:


> De UR voici mon trio gagnant ...
> 
> 
> Techno, electro, house ... ils font tout, c'est pas tout bon, mais quand ils arrivent a sortir ces petites perles vivantes, vibrantes ... ya rien a dire, il faut juste ecouter ... ​




Très bonne sélection , je les ai tous :love:.

Et pour une bulle de douceur pour le weekend, Orbital "Belfast', sûrement Mon favori de deep. Old school mais tellement planant 

[youtube]5HNtsdtnBfk[/youtube]


R.


----------



## Chang (25 Octobre 2008)

Je trouve la compile Kompakt Total 8 completement dans cette lignee du titre d'Orbital, avec le son actuel ... plus dans les mediums et plus amples dans les synthes donc ... 

Tu devrais essayer ... car l'essayer, c'est l'adopter ...  ...





​


----------



## naas (25 Octobre 2008)

en peu moins techno, je vous propose le triple concerto  avec 4 virtuoses de la musique:
richter, oistrakh et rostropovitch et karajan.
petit je partais en vacances de paris et des longues lignes droites des autoroutes franciliennes nous nous enfoncions dans ces vallées profondes de haute savoie, ce triple concerto nous accompagnait le long de ces routes de montagne.
bonne écoute.


----------



## Romuald (25 Octobre 2008)

Je ne suis pas fan de Karajan, mais la, il faut reconnaitre que c'est du lourd , et que seul un cabot comme Herbert pouvait éviter aux trois autres de cabotiner chacun dans son coin 

Grand moment


----------



## teo (25 Octobre 2008)

RousseSvelte a dit:


> ()
> Et pour une bulle de douceur pour le weekend, Orbital "Belfast', sûrement Mon favori de deep. Old school mais tellement planant
> ()R.



Je ne connais que la version qui termine Excess Luggage 005 (Mix BBC Radio 1's Annie on One) 

Ces 5 CD vont vraiment voyager


----------



## macinside (25 Octobre 2008)

la vache il y en a du génie et de l'alcool la dedans  :love:


----------



## jpmiss (26 Octobre 2008)

Un petit Butthole Surfers avant d'aller au lit :love:

[youtube]UFwf7gRiLYM[/youtube]


----------



## Luc G (26 Octobre 2008)

Tout à l'heure :
Agusti Fernandez,  Marc Demereau et François Merville dans un hommage à Gato Barbieri
Puis Portal et Sclavis en duo tels qu'en eux-même
Puis un duo italo-argentin Javier Girotto/Luciano Biondi qui ne faisait pas dans la bluette mais dans la musique qui fuse.

Le tout "en vrai". De la musique pleine de vie dans trois genres différents mais un beau concert (presque) final pour Jazzèbre 2008 (demain on pique-nique sur une place de Perpignan en musique)


----------



## Chang (26 Octobre 2008)

teo a dit:


> Je ne connais que la version qui termine Excess Luggage 005 (Mix BBC Radio 1's Annie on One)
> 
> Ces 5 CD vont vraiment voyager



Je ne me lasse toujours pas du mix au Sonar. Tout ce quil y a de plus "vieille ecole" sans non plus deraper en un line up d'antiquites poussiereuses ... de toute facon quand c'est Garnier qui fait la selection ... ya pas trop de soucis a se faire ... ALLEZ LOLOOOO !!!!


----------



## yvos (26 Octobre 2008)

Iggy pop + Sonic Youth on stage - I wanna be your dog 

[YOUTUBE]iN1pAiyDcIs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## teo (26 Octobre 2008)

Pour les amateurs de dub, reggae et particulièrement Basic Channel et Rhythm & Sound, une "lecture" de Moritz von Oswald, leur co-fondateur lors d'un _Early Morning Freestyle_ au Red Bull Music Academy à Barcelone (!!! ça a tendance à me faire rigoler ces rencontres _jemelapeteavecunsponsor_ mais c'est le contenu qui est intéressant )
Ca dure un peu plus de 2h dans un onglet, ça s'écoute aussi bien que cela se regarde, avec de belles plages musicales explicatives 

*Basic Channel* - _Phylyps Trak [BC-02]_

[YOUTUBE]Di_PvrUOfsQ[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## CheepnisAroma (26 Octobre 2008)

Hier jai acheté le mensuel _Diapason_. Il est livré avec un CD de la contralto Kathleen Ferrier. Didjou que cest beau 

La pauvre, elle est morte à 41 ans dun cancer


----------



## Romuald (26 Octobre 2008)

CheepnisAroma a dit:


> Hier jai acheté le mensuel _Diapason_. Il est livré avec un CD de la contralto Kathleen Ferrier. Didjou que cest beau
> 
> La pauvre, elle est morte à 41 ans dun cancer




Et pour cause que c'est beau : c'est une véritable alto, avec le timbre qui va avec, pas seulement une voix qui peut descendre assez bas dans les graves.
Les Kindertotenlieder de Malher chantés par elle, encore un truc à emporter sur l'île déserte.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (26 Octobre 2008)

[YOUTUBE]TBo0LLlKu5Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (26 Octobre 2008)

Alice In Chains - _Dirt_ - 1992


[youtube]vGO-Ekbcl8c&hl=fr&fs=1[/youtube]



.​


----------



## Dark-Tintin (26 Octobre 2008)

[YOUTUBE]n0_TLDOOTnM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## yvos (26 Octobre 2008)

C'est trop compliqué de mettre ne serait-ce que le nom de l'artiste ?


----------



## Dark-Tintin (26 Octobre 2008)

Ca serait trop dur d'essayer d'écouter sans avoir le nom, un truc pour catégoriser ou quelque chose ?

P'tain, ici et ailleurs tout le monde rale quand il manque un mot alors que qu'il y'a des notes à écouter et des images à regarder :hein: 
Faudrait que les gens apprenent à prendre l'essentiel, tout le monde irait beaucoup mieux... :sleep:


----------



## yvos (26 Octobre 2008)

Ca fait le rebelle, c'est surtout très fainéant


----------



## Anonyme (26 Octobre 2008)

c'est vrai ça, vivons libre:



[youtube]ySKG9a0tB1g&hl=fr&fs=1[/youtube]


 Bérurier Noir - _Petit Agité - Vivre Libre ou Mourir_ - Live


.​


----------



## iFabien (26 Octobre 2008)

C'était quand même quelquechose les Bérus....

Sinon, sur ma platine pour cette fin de week-end:
L'album *Bug* de *Dinosaur Jr*.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (26 Octobre 2008)

yvos a dit:


> Ca fait le rebelle, c'est surtout très fainéant





Y'a pas de rébellion là dedans, pas de fainéantise, je mets comme ça vient et si ca te va pas tu peux aussi aller te faire foutre...


----------



## RousseSvelte (26 Octobre 2008)

Sûrement la plus belle voix du monde, une pureté absolue, une justesse extraordinaire...

Minnie Riperton... Loving you, une déclaration d'amour à sa fille Maya....

C'est aussi notre chanson à ma fille & moi 

Bonne soirée à toutes et tous 

[youtube]auYCXBzep9o[/youtube]


----------



## AppleGold (26 Octobre 2008)

Pour moi en cette fin de dimanche après-midi ça été Léonard Cohen ... que je vous propose d'illustrer avec le clip ci-dessous (So long Marianne)

[youtube]vZ61su9H5RU[/youtube]


----------



## nicolasf (26 Octobre 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Y'a pas de rébellion là dedans, pas de fainéantise, je mets comme ça vient et si ca te va pas tu peux aussi aller te faire foutre...



C'est vrai et d'ailleurs j'applique à la lettre ce principe en ne regardant pas les vidéos que tu proposes "comme ça vient"... 

Au fait, ça sert à quoi d'écrire dans un forum si ça n'est pas pour être lu par d'autres ? :mouais:


Et pour ne pas rester sur cette histoire, tourne en ce moment sur ma platine virtuelle le dernier AC/DC, _Black Ice_. Pas que je sois un grand fan du groupe venu de l'autre côté du monde, mais il faut bien avouer que cette musique, qui ne varie jamais d'un album sur l'autre et ce depuis la nuit des temps, est très efficace et plaisante. En d'autres termes, c'est toujours pareil, mais c'est toujours bien !


----------



## Anonyme (27 Octobre 2008)

Romuald a dit:


> Et pour cause que c'est beau : c'est une véritable alto, avec le timbre qui va avec, pas seulement une voix qui peut descendre assez bas dans les graves.
> Les Kindertotenlieder de Malher chantés par elle, encore un truc à emporter sur l'île déserte.




ou la 4 ème du même Malher et les Lieder d'Hugo Wolf.



*******
Fred Frith - _Upbeat_ - 1998.








guitar quartet.
Fred Frith - René Lussier - Nick Didkovsky - Mark Stewart

entre sonorités distordues et complexités étranges, mélodies traversées et triturages de cordes, une aventure aux confins de l'expérimentation.








.


----------



## naas (27 Octobre 2008)

ecouté hier sur france musique une critique du dernier william sheller et cure. 
accueil moyen du sheller et... Très mauvais du dernier cure qui est loin de la trilogie d'anthologie et même quasiment in-écoutable !
Votre avis ?


----------



## teo (27 Octobre 2008)

RousseSvelte a dit:


> Sûrement la plus belle voix du monde, une pureté absolue, une justesse extraordinaire...
> 
> Minnie Riperton... Loving you, une déclaration d'amour à sa fille Maya....
> 
> ...



Je ne connais pas trop bien Minnie Ripperton, à part quelques morceaux, mais là, je découvre l'original  je connaissais par le morceau _A Huge Ever Growing Pulsating Brain That Rules From The Centre Of The Ultraworld (Live Mix MK 10) _de l'album de _The Orb_, The Orb's Adventures Beyond The Ultraworld où les paroles sont reprises lors des 18 et quelques minutes du morceau.

Là, le podcast _Loöq Radio - Sep 12, 2008_ de Jondi & Spesh.

Juste après, ce sera une BO améliorée de *Matrix*, revu hier soir. Ce film est toujours aussi fantastique. J'aime particulièrement le titre, non présent sur le CD (!), _Dissolved Girl (with Sarah Jay)_ de *Massive Attack*, sur _Mezzanine_, qu'on entend rapidement au début du film.

_Knock, Knock, Neo_

J'ai découvert hier soir la date d'expiration du passeport de Neo, encore sur le c*l :rateau:


----------



## imacg5mortel (27 Octobre 2008)

naas a dit:


> ecouté hier sur france musique une critique du dernier william sheller et cure.
> accueil moyen du sheller et... Très mauvais du dernier cure qui est loin de la trilogie d'anthologie et même quasiment in-écoutable !
> Votre avis ?



L'album de The Cure est vraiment sympa.
On ne peut pas s'attendre à un autre "Disintegration", c'est évident, mais l'album est bien meilleur que celui de 2004.
Underneath The Stars, Sleep When I'm Dead, Pefect Boy etc... sont des titres avec un son purement "Curesque" et donc agréables.
Je déteste noter la musique, mais je dirais que c'est un 8/10 facilement.


----------



## CouleurSud (27 Octobre 2008)

naas a dit:


> ecouté hier sur france musique une critique du dernier william sheller et cure.
> accueil moyen du sheller et... Très mauvais du dernier cure qui est loin de la trilogie d'anthologie et même quasiment in-écoutable !
> Votre avis ?



D'accord avec toi, mais je ne dirais pas que c'est inécoutable. C'est le contraire : c'est trop facile à écouter, au point que ça n'a plus aucun intérêt. Personnellement, je n'ai jamais compris ce qui s'est passé après l'incroyable _Pornography_. Toute la tension intérieure de leur musique, la noirceur des climats, tout cela a disparu d'un coup pour laisser place à de la pop agréable


----------



## imacg5mortel (27 Octobre 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> D'accord avec toi, mais je ne dirais pas que c'est inécoutable. C'est le contraire : c'est trop facile à écouter, au point que ça n'a plus aucun intérêt. Personnellement, je n'ai jamais compris ce qui s'est passé après l'incroyable _Pornography_. Toute la tension intérieure de leur musique, la noirceur des climats, tout cela a disparu d'un coup pour laisser place à de la pop agréable



Je n'irais pas jusqu'à dire que Disintegration, BloodFlowers ou encore Wish c'est de la pop agréable


----------



## naas (27 Octobre 2008)

Disons qu'après pornography...je n'ai plus acheté. Écoute oui mais pas acheté


----------



## CouleurSud (27 Octobre 2008)

imacg5mortel a dit:


> Je n'irais pas jusqu'à dire que Disintegration, BloodFlowers ou encore Wish c'est de la pop agréable



La trilogie, pour moi, c'est _Seventeen Seconds_, _Faith_ et _Pornography_. Il y règne un climat de désolation, de désespoir lucide, de dégout du monde extérieur que bien peu de groupes ont réussi à créer (à part peut-être Joy Division). Après _Pornography_, c'est une autre histoire qui commence, comme si Robert Smith avait exorcisé ses démons dans la violence cataclysmique de ce disque. Et cette nouvelle histoire musicale, elle m'est très vite devenue indifférente


----------



## IceandFire (27 Octobre 2008)

The Cure :love:...j'écoute toujours les mêmes, les premiers...jusqu'a Wish...après non...le best of acoustique est superbe aussi...


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Octobre 2008)

Il est très bien cet album! :love:


----------



## AppleGold (27 Octobre 2008)

Bon je vais passer à un rythme plus .... lent  

Concrete Jungle de Bob Marley & The Wailers ... Je vous le propose en live car "Babylon by Bus" (j'avais 1 an lors de sa sortie mais ma mère a bien fait mon éducation musicale  ) est sans aucun doute l'un de ses albums que je préfère.

[YOUTUBE]6EaKV2B71l8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (27 Octobre 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> _Pornography_



_Pornography_ de Cure, c'est comme _Pornography _de Witold Gombrowicz, je me suis fait avoir sur la "marchandise". 




mais, j'y ai découvert un immense écrivain et un chanteur au bord du gouffre. 


*******
en ce moment, dans les oreilles, un bon vieux 

Naked City
_Grand Guignol_. 1991.


album qui convoque aussi bien Charles Yves et Debussy (_La cathédrale engloutie_) pour des pièces atmosphériques. une ouverture magistrale (_Grand Guignol_), longue plage sonore entre dissonnance et décadence (avec un Mike Patton gémissant et sauvage) avant l'hyper trash et convulsif _Torture Garden _(qui épuise tous les registres zornien: le Hardcore, le Grindcore, le Death Ambient, le Free-Jazz-Core, le Rockabilly... avec l'immense chanteur Yamatsuka Eye).


Naked City -_ Torture Garden_ - Victims Of Torture.

[youtube]sJWfBer_u2c&hl=fr&fs=1[/youtube]



 Naked City - _Torture Garden_ - Billy Liar.

[youtube]QUUaTqJAfbc&hl=fr&fs=1[/youtube]


:love:

.


----------



## teo (27 Octobre 2008)

moi je vous dis, fureter


teo a dit:


> *Madeleine*
> Madeleine madeleine madeleine pour amateurs
> DM+Kraftwerk+NO+Fugazi+The Cure chez moi pour commencer
> ()



La Madeleine est un concert de 1985  2 mois après la sortie de _The Head On The Door_ . Pour les fans d'avant et après _Pornography_. J'ai découvert à cette époque, les anciens et le nouveau, puis les nouveaux. J'ai arrêté avec _Kiss Me, Kiss Me, Kiss Me_ et j'ai couru me mettre à la house, nettement plus fun :love: 

Je conseille aussi les live de DM et Kraftwerk  Et ceux qui peuvent, le _Cure in Orange_ est :rateau::love:


----------



## IceandFire (27 Octobre 2008)

je viens d'écouter le dernier Cure...D) je ne suis pas emballé.......


----------



## IceandFire (27 Octobre 2008)

Génial merci beaucoup Teo :love:  ... ça c'est du concert :style:


----------



## KARL40 (27 Octobre 2008)

Merci pour la madeleine, il y a un concert de FUGAZI :love:

Sinon là c'est les excellents HERMANO (Le 7 novembre au Trabendo :love

[YOUTUBE]sF4ERMQspRM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## itako (27 Octobre 2008)




----------



## la(n)guille (28 Octobre 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> La trilogie, pour moi, c'est _Seventeen Seconds_, _Faith_ et _Pornography_. Il y règne un climat de désolation, de désespoir lucide, de dégout du monde extérieur que bien peu de groupes ont réussi à créer (à part peut-être Joy Division). Après _Pornography_, c'est une autre histoire qui commence, comme si Robert Smith avait exorcisé ses démons dans la violence cataclysmique de ce disque. Et cette nouvelle histoire musicale, elle m'est très vite devenue indifférente



Tout pareil que Miguel!

j'y ajoute juste le black album, en concert, parce qu'il y a quelques perles d'interprétation.


----------



## teo (28 Octobre 2008)

I Cube avec les albums _Adore_ et _3_ dans les oreilles. Une éternité que je n'avais pas écouté. Comme Mr. Oïzo qui revient

Pour IceAndFire si ça lui avait échappé et surtout FabFab, je sais qu'il appréciera  Une interview de Beurk Björk en deux parties chez Pitchfork


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Octobre 2008)

teo a dit:


> I Cube avec les albums _Adore_ et _3_ dans les oreilles. Une éternité que je n'avais pas écouté. Comme Mr. Oïzo qui revient&#8230;
> 
> Pour IceAndFire si ça lui avait échappé et surtout FabFab, je sais qu'il appréciera  Une interview de Beurk Björk en deux parties chez Pitchfork



Mon Doc, quel bonheur! :love:










Tiens j'ai vomi. :sleep::rateau:


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Octobre 2008)

Tout ça me fait replonger dans ce petit cadeau que Téo m'avait fait:






Quel bonheur :love:


----------



## teo (28 Octobre 2008)

@ Fab'Fab:
:love: Best Live Ever :love:​


----------



## Mental Maelstrom (28 Octobre 2008)

Sopor Aeternus,_ "Les Fleurs du Mal"_​


----------



## FANREM (28 Octobre 2008)

J'ai vu dernierement Lemonheads, Futureheads et Wire, 
mais ca ne m'empeche pas d'apprécier Emiliana Torrini (je trouve que le refrain est lancinant)

http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=-alcHfwHY5A


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2008)

parfait avec Glenfarclas 21 ans d'âge.


.
.​


----------



## IceandFire (28 Octobre 2008)

même avec une guiness©


----------



## KARL40 (29 Octobre 2008)

En lisant un p'tit mag, voilà t'il pas qu'une référence à ECHO & THE BUNNYMEN et leur 
"Heaven Up Here" est faite .

Alors on ressort la galette de ce deuxième album des hommes-lapins.
Et on se remet dans ce disque beau et sombre.
Un petit bijou en somme ...


----------



## meskh (29 Octobre 2008)

Division Bell de Pink Floyd :love:

Dans la pure tradition


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Octobre 2008)

Marrant, moi je suis en plein dans la B.O. (pas la version album) de:


----------



## naas (30 Octobre 2008)

France musique en ce moment. Émission consacrée au concerto pour violon de betov


----------



## IceandFire (30 Octobre 2008)

Beethoveen ? ou le joueur de foot ?


----------



## teo (30 Octobre 2008)

Toujours dans le site à madeleines cités plus haut, _BBC One live_ du 27.10.03 de _LFO_ à Brighton, UK 

Et pour les fans de Beirut&#8230;


----------



## naas (30 Octobre 2008)

je roulais a 130 sur l'autoroute


----------



## Bassman (30 Octobre 2008)

Je viens de m'offrir le DVD du concert de Within Temptation avec le Métropole Orchestra:






C'est une pure merveille musicale, et le son tiré de ce concert est tout simplement époustouflant.

Je ne m'en lasse pas.

Within est un groupe de "gothic" (bien que je n'aime pas trop ce classement), c'est un chant lyrique, mais pas pompeux, Shaaron den Adel a une voix très cristalline, et les chansons alternent métal, gothic donc, et ballades super apaisantes.


----------



## IceandFire (30 Octobre 2008)

tu dois aimé Appocalyptica !


----------



## Dark-Tintin (30 Octobre 2008)

Mouais... 
Within sur Mother Earth c'est une tuerie, mais après Silent Force est carrément chiant et le dernier j'ai écouté une fois, ça m'a plus que suffit... 

Après Mother Earth qui était super original, ils sont tombés dans les clichés bassement gothique, la voix a perdue tout son intêret, ultra formaté...

Enfin bon j'irais voir quelque vidéos du live  (même si rien que le nom du DVD, "Black Symphony", m'inspire encore un bon gros cliché... )


----------



## itako (30 Octobre 2008)

IceandFire a dit:


> tu dois aimé Appocalyptica !



ça j'ai vu en live, bien que ça ne soit plus vraiment mon style.


----------



## nicolasf (30 Octobre 2008)

Tourne à l'heure où j'écris ces quelques mots l'_Oratorio de Noël_ de Bach. Je ne sais pas, le temps devait être de circonstance... 

En tout cas, c'est vraiment bien (comme tout Bach globalement, même si je ne devrais pas dire ça tant je ne connais pas toute son uvre)...


----------



## DeepDark (30 Octobre 2008)

Moi ces temps-ci, Patrice, Pearl Jam  avec leur superbe album Live On Two Legs et Massive Attack...
Univers varié quoi 


Et en parlant de Patrice, pour ceux qui aiment ou qui ne connaissent pas et souhaitent le découvrir, ce soir à 20h45, pour le dernier concert de sa tournée en Allemagne, son concert est retransmis en Live ici


----------



## Anonyme (30 Octobre 2008)

The Breeders - The Last Plash - 1993.



[youtube]c_l4ZOVJ-ts&hl=fr&fs=1[/youtube]

The Breeders - Divine Hammer - vidéo de Kim Gordon / Richard Kern / Spike Jonze









il est 17:15, il pleut sur Paris et il y a du vent.


.​


----------



## CouleurSud (30 Octobre 2008)

Les s&#339;urs Deal au sommet de leur forme

Quand elles ont su élargir la fenêtre ouverte par les Pixies

Avant de la refermer, et de plonger à nouveau 

"Cannonball"

[youtube]7AsId-qVIb4[/youtube]


----------



## IceandFire (30 Octobre 2008)

un ptit "Debut" human behavior... hein Fab !   :love:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Octobre 2008)

Sparklehorse

playlist : _Good Morning Spider_ et _Vivadixiesubmarinetransmissionplot_.







Dig_Painbirds_Sunshine_Maria' s little elbows_All night home_Hundreds of sparrows.







Weird sister_Rainmaker_Saturday 8_Hammering the cramps_Heart of darkness.



ballade low-fi décalée et suave.

à déguster comme un calisson d'Aix...



*******
See of teeth de l'album _It's a Wonderful Life_.


.


----------



## IceandFire (30 Octobre 2008)

un bon coup de Bob Marley le boss du reggae :king: :style: SShhhh


----------



## momo-fr (30 Octobre 2008)

Un peu de zik du beauf avec ses potes....


----------



## Bassman (30 Octobre 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Mouais...
> Within sur Mother Earth c'est une tuerie, mais après Silent Force est carrément chiant et le dernier j'ai écouté une fois, ça m'a plus que suffit...
> 
> Après Mother Earth qui était super original, ils sont tombés dans les clichés bassement gothique, la voix a perdue tout son intêret, ultra formaté...
> ...



J'étais un peu comme toi, a moins écouter Within, et puis j'ai appercu qqs images a la fnac l'autre midi, du coup j'ai acheté le DVD, je suis très agréablement surpris. Et plus encore...


----------



## Anonyme (31 Octobre 2008)

Eels
_
Blinking Lights And Other Revelations_








depuis que j'ai travaillé* sur _Twentynine Palms_ de Bruno Dumont avec Eels et _Blinking Lights_ en boucle, cet album est devenu presque inséparable du film comme s'il en était le prolongement ou la matière même.
et à chaque écoute, j'ai des images du film ou plutôt des fragments d'images, des fragments épars et confus...

c'est un film absolument désertique, solaire et désertique, où il ne se passe absolument rien... 
(c'était cela qui était intéressant de travailler: le _rien_ ou comment faire avec le _rien_).
et étrangement, Eels s'accordait parfaitement avec ce rien.
(comme s'il le remplissait).


ce matin, il pleut, cela n'a rien à voir avec le film, mais quelque part cela vient en contrepoint ou en surimpression.

bon, je n'ai rien dit... 




*_ travail perso d'une interface aléatoire et interactive à partir de fragments du film.

.


----------



## IceandFire (31 Octobre 2008)

Alors ce matin, depuis 7h , Maceo Parker, et la un groupe français méconnu : Jim Murple Memorial, roots à souhait, une petite femme qui chante, frais, sympa, simple, roots quoi !


----------



## macarel (31 Octobre 2008)

IceandFire a dit:


> Alors ce matin, depuis 7h , Maceo Parker, et la un groupe français méconnu : Jim Murple Memorial, roots à souhait, une petite femme qui chante, frais, sympa, simple, roots quoi !



T'as bon goût tu sais Ce n'est pas un peu violent à 7h du matin par contre?
De mon coté, c'est "Bebo & Cigala (Làgrimas negras) :love: en attendant l'avion:sleep:
Mes mots clés dans iTunes: jazz, soft, latin,


----------



## Amok (31 Octobre 2008)

Clic Image

[youtube]v5aNNVdYbFo[/youtube]


​


----------



## itako (31 Octobre 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Clic Image
> 
> [youtube]v5aNNVdYbFo[/youtube]
> 
> ...



La chanson londonium de Archive (a prononcer arqu ï ve) poutre, enfin Archive ça poutre.


----------



## jpmiss (31 Octobre 2008)

Ce morceau (tres floydien) est une pure tuerie!  :love: 
En plus il est bien adapté à la météo de ces jours-ci.


----------



## Amok (1 Novembre 2008)

[dm]x25m98[/dm]

Une reprise de "Working Class Hero" par Green Day, qui s'en sort pas si mal.​


----------



## meskh (1 Novembre 2008)

Ce matin pour faire le ménage, Supertramp Live in Paris '79


----------



## Craquounette (1 Novembre 2008)

[YOUTUBE]HJvDLIz19I4[/YOUTUBE]​
Parce qu'il y a  des matins où cela fait du bien...

_Si jamais, c'est ici et là._


----------



## IceandFire (1 Novembre 2008)

on a démarré avec du joe Jackson...et là les Pixies, l'album "Doolittle"...grand luxe :style: :king:


----------



## Chang (2 Novembre 2008)

itako a dit:


> La chanson londonium de Archive (a prononcer arqu ï ve) poutre, enfin Archive ça poutre.



Ah tiens, poutrer ... je connaissais pas ... donc quand ca poutre, ca veut dire que c'est bien ? C'est l'inverse de prouter ? 

Je demande parce que je voudrais pas non plus perdre en langage local ...  ...

Mais, pour en revenir au sujet, ouais, Londinium, tout l'album, ca envoie le bois (ma version de poutrer).


----------



## Chang (2 Novembre 2008)

Pour ceux qui sont susceptibles d'etre interesses, je mets un lien vers un nouveau mix sans pretention aucune. C'etait pour tester mon nouveau jouet pour controller Traktor.

Il reflete pas mal mes gouts du moment, avec ds prods recentes et d'autre tres "vieilles ecoles" ... entre house et techno, sans passer par les extremes.








Tracklisting

Chateau Flight - Baltringue
Mymy - Everybody's Talking
Matthew Dear - Free To Ask
Deetron - Lets Get Over it
Los Hermanos - Tescat
Subway - Together In Electric Dreams
Lopazz - We Are (Rex The Dog Remix)
Troy Geary - Slipped Again
Rees Urban - Reverse Cowgirl
D-Felice - Love Is Beautiful (De Fresh Part 2)
Joey Beltram - Game Form
Slam - Bass Addiction (Envoy Remix)
Vince Watson - Aurelon
Whitey - A Walk In The Dark
Tronikhouse - Multifunction
The Martian - Sex in Zero Gravity

​


----------



## IceandFire (2 Novembre 2008)

Hello again 
hier journée Pixies :love:, ce matin the same, ptit album accoustique :love: ...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Novembre 2008)

hier, à la suite de ton post, j'ai mis l'album _The Death of Pixies_. 

ce matin, c'est plutôt ambiance PJ Harvey.

.


----------



## IceandFire (2 Novembre 2008)

ça se complète bien !


----------



## IceandFire (2 Novembre 2008)

bon, the breeders :love: enchainement logique...  :king:


----------



## meskh (2 Novembre 2008)

B.O. de Walk The Line


----------



## IceandFire (2 Novembre 2008)

Frank Black and the catholics...:style: normal aussi vous me direz


----------



## itako (2 Novembre 2008)

Ouép poutrer on va dire que c'est ça oué, il est pas dégeux le mix surtout que je suis pas du tout house, faudrait que je trouve un controleur pour le mix vidéo et audio style bcf2000 tien.








Je goute la nouvelle tracks exclu de Uzul prod.


----------



## teo (2 Novembre 2008)

itako a dit:


> La chanson londonium de Archive (a prononcer arqu ï ve) poutre, enfin Archive ça poutre.



*Londinium* est sur _Londinium_, sans doute l'album d'Archive que je préfère (découvert grâce à mon frère qui revenait de Londres à sa sortie).

*Again* est sur _You all look the same to me_, l'album suivant si je me souviens bien. Je ne connaissais pas la vidéo, la version album, 16mn, est terrible. Ils connaissent leurs classiques ces gars là 
A éviter en cas de rupture amoureuse ou alors, pour exorciser la douleur, encore, encore, encore, encore, encore et encore



			
				Again a dit:
			
		

> You're tearing me apart
> Crushing me inside
> You used to lift me up
> Now you get me down
> ...



Je me le refais et ensuite, c'est le dernier mix dispo sur Families: D'julz dj set @ Bass Culture, Rex Club, Paris - Oct 08 by audioFAMILIES. J'ai mis le lien direct vers SoundCloud, sur la page myspace, le lien renvoie à une page vide.

D'ailleurs, très pratique ce SoundCloud, il est passé en version publique et la beta était déjà bien pratique.


----------



## nicolasf (2 Novembre 2008)

Hot Chip, _The Warning_.




(lien iTS)​
Depuis que j'ai découvert le groupe, je ne me lasse pas d'écouter cette musique électronique réjouissante. Un vrai bonheur si vous voulez mon avis...


----------



## Bijot (2 Novembre 2008)

Dj Psycho - Pussy Motherfucker 

[youtube]mvWKwgX2FPE[/youtube]


----------



## koeklin (2 Novembre 2008)

Les journées de pluie comme aujourd'hui donnent envie d'écouter  des trucs gais qui donnent la pêche...


... ou pas:

Peter Von Poehl
[YOUTUBE]Ekb92EUUeQg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Chang (3 Novembre 2008)

itako a dit:


> Ouép poutrer on va dire que c'est ça oué, il est pas dégeux le mix surtout que je suis pas du tout house, faudrait que je trouve un controleur pour le mix vidéo et audio style bcf2000 tien.



Merci pour le commentaire. Pour ton controleur video, ca se devellope de plus en plus mais surtout rien ne t'interdit d'utiliser un controleur comme le BCF pour de la video. A toi de voir si ca peut s'adapter.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2008)

Bijot a dit:


> Dj Psycho - Pussy Motherfucker



[aparté]
ces mots alignés me font penser à deux films de Russ Meyer:_ Motor Psycho_ et_ Faster, Pussycat! Kill! Kill!_...  
[/aparté]


this morning, un playlist Velvet.







_We're Gonna Have A Real Good Time Together
Venus in Furs
Guess I'm Falling In Love
All Tomorrow's Parties
Some Kinda Love
I'll Be Your Mirror
The Gift
I Heard Her Calling My Name
Femme Fatale
Sweet Jane
Rock 'n Roll
I Can't Stand It
I'm waiting For The Man
Heroin
Pale Blue Eyes
Coyote_

.


----------



## IceandFire (3 Novembre 2008)

oui, ou alors les Nashville Pussy...et leur célèbre : GMFG !!! Go Mother Fucker Go !!!!


----------



## Fab'Fab (3 Novembre 2008)

Un truc planant découvert grâce à la pub Dolce Vita.
Excellent.


----------



## nicolasf (3 Novembre 2008)

Le dernier Sigur Ros, pour réviser en prévision du Zénith dans deux semaines. Quel magnifique album...


----------



## Chang (3 Novembre 2008)

Bijot a dit:


> Dj Psycho - Pussy Motherfucker
> 
> [youtube]mvWKwgX2FPE[/youtube]



...  ... Ah ouais quand meme ...  ...

Un ptit Futur Of War aussi ??? :rateau:

[YOUTUBE]o6kD2Jlz_M8[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2008)

La bande-originale du film Once...
Simple, légèrement déprimant pour certain titre avec une pointe de romantisme folk (bon, j'avoue ça veux pas dire grand chose) et certain dirons "cul-cul" 

Ps pour Fab'Fab, faut pas le prendre le titre du groupe dans l'autre sens...


----------



## teo (3 Novembre 2008)

AWEX. _It's Our Future (Carl Cox's Ultimate Mix)_
Un de ces miraculeux morceaux qui éclosent et prospèrent pour le bonheur de certains clubbers, sans vraiment qu'il y ait autre chose à dire, quasi rien avant, quasi rien après (la discographie est quasiment peuplée de remixes d'un seul morceau), juste une explosion, un pur rush acide (TB :love, une hard trance poisseuse qui accélère le pouls, injecte à haute pression dans les artères et le c&#339;ur excitations et titillations neuronales, une brusque élévation, tel un footing en hypoxie.

_Une petite idée avec la version courte _
[YOUTUBE]aHZuS3S6jKA[/YOUTUBE]

&#8230; avec youtube, manque les basses, le son, tout&#8230;

___
Bonus pour Ice&Fire&#8230;
___


----------



## jpmiss (3 Novembre 2008)

En ce moment je me refait l'intégrale de Swell.
Leur pop mélancolique est parfaitement adaptée à la météo automnale.

[YOUTUBE]omwCsT6pAWU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## IceandFire (3 Novembre 2008)

Merci Teo !  je savais tu penses  :love: 
j'ai tout en vinyl, cd, dvd, mais je vais l'acheter quand même :love:


----------



## iFabien (3 Novembre 2008)

*Superchunk - Precision Auto*

[YOUTUBE]uY03xrcaIlM[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## yvos (3 Novembre 2008)

iFabien a dit:


> *Superchunk - Precision Auto*​





Yeaaaaaaaah :love: 

Bonnard cet album, avec quelques titres excellents : Swallow that, The question is how fast, For tension...


----------



## iFabien (3 Novembre 2008)

... *Swallow That*....c'est vrai, 6 minutes 12 de pur bonheur sonique avec un vrai final épique.


----------



## DeepDark (4 Novembre 2008)

Ce matin, en allant à l'uni, *Coldplay*, Viva la Vida or Death and All His Friends.




​


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2008)

Swans
_Soundtracks for the blind_








nappes répétitives, longues et tout en métamorphoses et mouvements entre folk-noisy, dark ambient et rock indus à tendance pyschédélique...


.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2008)

*Scout Niblett*

Coup de coeur de la journée...
J'avais depuis longtemps un cd mais j'avais jamais vraiment écouter.
Ce matin par un pur hasard, je suis tombé dessus et là: grosse claque 

Musique étrange, puissante, tout ce qui faut 

Myspace


----------



## IceandFire (4 Novembre 2008)

je vous recommande la version de "Moonriver" par Morrissey, ce que j'écoute en ce moment, en pensant à la nuit qui pourrait être historique...
PS : on la trouve sur l'album compilation : "the World of Morrissey" ....


----------



## koeklin (4 Novembre 2008)

De Morrissey toujours, 
combien de fois ai-je pu écouter celle là?...

[YOUTUBE]qF0yHY9q6Us[/YOUTUBE]

... souvent en boucle.


----------



## la(n)guille (5 Novembre 2008)

...mais je pense que ces ouvrages ont plus leur place dans celui-là :













C'est l'histoire de la création des musiques électroniques, du moins c'est une théorie très bien documentée à ce sujet. C'est très bien fait, ça mérite d'être dans toutes les bonnes bibliothèques, et surtout ça parle de musique (genre pas du hard rock ou je ne sais quoi... ). 

Je dis que c'st une théorie, parce que l'auteur pose un narrateur qui énumère soit disant des faits, mais il y en a une certain nombre sur lesquels je suis un brin sceptique (concernant kraftwerk et new-order notamment).

Mais je vous les recommande vraiment.


----------



## itako (5 Novembre 2008)

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/jkZ33k9Yh_Y&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/jkZ33k9Yh_Y&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## jpmiss (5 Novembre 2008)

The Clash


 :love:


----------



## imacg5mortel (5 Novembre 2008)

The Clash :love:
Moi ça serait plutôt Rock The Casbah.


----------



## imacg5mortel (5 Novembre 2008)

IceandFire a dit:


> Merci Teo !  je savais tu penses  :love:
> j'ai tout en vinyl, cd, dvd, mais je vais l'acheter quand même :love:


The Smiths :love:
Excellent Band, l'album "The Queen Is Dead" est mon préféré.


----------



## IceandFire (5 Novembre 2008)

je plussoie !!! :love: bon là j'écoute les prefab sprout, je pense pas que les jeunes connaissent....
je me fais l'excellent "swoon" et le best of...:style:


----------



## IceandFire (5 Novembre 2008)

everyday is like sunday...:love: :king: sur le best of du Moz...:style:...HOPE...YES WE CAN...


----------



## teo (6 Novembre 2008)

IceandFire a dit:


> je plussoie !!! :love: bon là j'écoute les prefab sprout, je pense pas que les jeunes connaissent.... (&#8230



Fais pas ton vieux 

Côté écoute, James Yuill et son _This Sweet Love (Prins Thomas sneaky edit)_ puis Fink avec _Distance And Time_ et _Biscuits For Breakfast_. J'aime ce neo-folk mélancolique, parfait pour ce temps brumeux et gris. On y entend le ciel s'ouvrir au loin, le temps d'un rayon de soleil hivernal, ça réchauffe  Et _Get Your Share_ me fait toujours penser à _Sign "O" The Times_ de Prince sur *Sign "O" The Times*  :love:

Côté bonnes affaires électro pas cher, je conseille le mix Kitsuné chez Fact Mag _(ce site est :love: en veille musicale quotidienne)_. Spécial pour la tournée anglaise et la sortie de *Kitsuné Maison 6*, avec entre autres E. De Crécy ou Fishersponner (personne ne leur a jamais dit que leur site et la pochette sont horribles ?).




			
				Tracklist Fact/kitsuné a dit:
			
		

> Beni - My Love sees You (Etienne De Crecy mix)
> Justice - Let There Be Light
> The Presets - This Boy's in Love
> Eurythmics - Sweet Dreams
> ...




_Edit: PS: pour ceux qui avaient l'habitude de le croiser ici ou sur Last.fm, j'ai croisé Pitch' entre deux trains lundi dernier et ça va bien pour lui. Vraiment très heureux d'avoir revu ce sacré gaillard._


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Novembre 2008)

Aujourd'hui j'écoute des mixs de mon pote Mickael Watts
:love:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Novembre 2008)

​ 

The Jesus Lizard -_ Liar_ - 1992.​ 

.​


----------



## Luc G (6 Novembre 2008)

teo a dit:


> Fais pas ton vieux



En parlant de vieux , je viens de m'écouter Fréhel : "la java bleue", où sont tous mes amants", "tel qu'il est, il me plaît"

Des textes en or et une voix qui accroche et l'accordéon qui gratte derrière. Je vous le dis, il ne faut jamais perdre de vue les classiques 

Quelques extraits de  "tel qu'il est, il me plaît" :

_un vrai tordu mal balancé. Ce n'est pas un Appollon mon Jules 
C'est un vrai gringalet aussi laid qu'un basset
Il est bancal du côté cérébral
Il n'a pas un poil sur la tête mais il en a plein sur les gambettes et celui qu'il a dans la main, c'est pas du poil, c'est du crin_ (que personne au bar ne se sente visé ! )

J'avais vu début juillet une mise en scène moderne de Fréhel que j'avais trouvé superbe par une nana qui avait la gouaille adéquate (je n'ai pas son nom sous la main), un régal, et l'orignal tient la route


----------



## teo (6 Novembre 2008)

Ecouter Frehel ou quelques autres, ce n'est pas vieux, c'est essayer de reconnaître un peu son héritage  Certains dimanches matins, Rue de la Folie-Méricourt, on l'entend souvent par une fenêtre, au 2e&#8230; ça donne des envies de fêtes, de vin blanc qui fait tourner la tête, de soleil, de rivière et d'apprendre à danser à deux, en mangeant des cerises. Ah le joli mois de mai :love:


----------



## CouleurSud (6 Novembre 2008)

Luc G a dit:


> En parlant de vieux , je viens de m'écouter Fréhel : "la java bleue", où sont tous mes amants", "tel qu'il est, il me plaît"
> 
> Des textes en or et une voix qui accroche et l'accordéon qui gratte derrière. Je vous le dis, il ne faut jamais perdre de vue les classiques
> 
> ...



Je mets la musique 

[youtube]NJqku91PYwA[/youtube]


----------



## Bijot (6 Novembre 2008)

Petit remix Hardstyle du bijoux de Metallica :

Zany ft MC DV8 - Nothing else Matters
 [youtube]ZXJA0ZLkcgY[/youtube]





Chang a dit:


> Un ptit Futur Of War aussi ??? :rateau:​
> [youtube]o6kD2Jlz_M8[/youtube]​


 
Je connaissais pas, franchement pas mal ! :love: Sans les vocals ça serait mieux je trouve. 



teo a dit:


> AWEX. _It's Our Future (Carl Cox's Ultimate Mix)_
> 
> 
> _Une petite idée avec la version courte _
> ...


 
:love:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Novembre 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Je mets la musique




j'apporte les victuailles... 



et je viens accompagné.


Tomahawk 
_Mit Gas_ - 2003.








divagations sonores entre rock metal et expérimentations noisy, avec un Mike Patton hors norme, toujours aussi habité, extravagant et délirant.

sûrement l'album le plus maîtrisé du groupe (avec des membres de Jesus Lizard et Melvins).

.


----------



## jpmiss (6 Novembre 2008)

Un peu de Surf Rock Psyché Russe avec Messer Chups ca fait du bien sous la pluie! 






[YOUTUBE]TnJUY5Lm6Bc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Luc G (7 Novembre 2008)

Pour compléter ma pub pour Fréhel, j'ai retrouvé le nom de sa réincarnation 

Bonbon chante Fréhel

J'ai fait quelques photos mais elles ne sont pas sur le net pour l'heure. En tous cas, au moins pour CouleurSud et Teo, allez-y voir : le spectacle est une biographie plus intéressante que bien d'autres qui encombrent les étals des libraires (alors qu'il y a tant de bons bouquins). Bon, promis, j'arrête de parler d'autre chose que de musique ici


----------



## itako (7 Novembre 2008)




----------



## jolicrasseux (7 Novembre 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Je mets la musique
> 
> [youtube]NJqku91PYwA[/youtube]



Formidable !!! Grâce à vous je retrouve Berthe Sylva et "du gris" ! 
On osait fumer en ce temps-là !
Macgen, tu n'en finis pas d'émerveiller mon p'tit monde...


----------



## jolicrasseux (7 Novembre 2008)

Pour changer, des trompettes et Strauss...

[youtube]A8s4aG1BLME[/youtube]


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2008)

Luc G a dit:


> J'ai fait quelques photos...




merci pour le clin d'oeil (photographique) à Pascal Comelade... 


*******
sinon, ce matin une envie de ECM (première période): Jan Garbarek - John Surman - Jack DeJohnette - Terje Rypdal.


un label, un style que je n'écoutais plus tout.


.


.


----------



## IceandFire (7 Novembre 2008)

ce soir je rencontre Milton Nascimento en principe...:love:....


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2008)

IceandFire me suit comme une ombre islandaise...


----------



## IceandFire (7 Novembre 2008)

ah ?  tu y vas aussi ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2008)

IceandFire a dit:


> ah ?  tu y vas aussi ?




non, je parlais du Forum... 

.


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Novembre 2008)

Qu'est ce que c'était Youpla! le ska :love::love::love:


----------



## CouleurSud (7 Novembre 2008)

En ce moment, les groupes de garage américains des années 60

Seeds, Sonics, Standells, Count Five, Electric Prunes, Amboy Dukes
Pour comprendre ce petit clinamen, cette légère inflexion, par rapport au rock "classique" trop "rond" qui a donné ça :

[youtube]Ojti8oEZI7g[/youtube]


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2008)

l'album _Fun House _restera ce monument indépassable des Stooges.








ils faisaient un passage au festival_ All Tomorrow's Parties_ de Butlins, en 2006, _curated_ par Thurston Moore.

j'ai raté le festival, mais j'ai vu un film* noctambule et complètement déjanté (sorte de gonzo_ live_ sur le festival ATP) dans un noir et blanc somptueux et chaloupé où l'on aperçoit dans un flou-bougé incessant, le corps d'Iggy Pop qui semble apparaître et disparaître comme un vieux fantôme dans le noir...  

(_Sketches for a Nightmare_ de Vincent Moon. 2006).


*_ dans le cadre du festival _Filmer la Musique_ au Point Ephémère, en 2007.

.


----------



## CouleurSud (7 Novembre 2008)

LHO a dit:


> l'album _Fun House _restera ce monument indépassable des Stooges.
> 
> ils faisaient un passage au festival_ All Tomorrow's Parties_ de Butlins, en 2006, _curated_ par Thurston Moore.
> 
> ...



Bien sûr 

Produit par Don Gallucci, des inoubliables Kingsmen ( la meilleure version de "Louie Louie"), cet album est traversé par une véritable folie grâce au saxo de Steven McKay. Un blues psychédélique ensauvagé par le free-jazz

"1970 (I Feel All Right)" ne laisse pas intact, démontant les fibres nerveuses jusqu'aux fils moléculaires les plus sensibles


----------



## CouleurSud (7 Novembre 2008)

[youtube]BD_XCECbAEU[/youtube]


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2008)

[youtube]y4hPnZUMBwA&hl=fr&fs=1[/youtube]


.​


----------



## koeklin (7 Novembre 2008)

très bien, continuons alors avec Iggy and the stooges

Moi c'était plutôt ça: 

[YOUTUBE]P9_hegaKOaY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## fedo (7 Novembre 2008)

le nouvel album du groupe punk canadien _Fucked Up_:


----------



## Dark-Tintin (7 Novembre 2008)

Disarm des Smashing Pumpkins, sur Siamese Dreams

[YOUTUBE]QQtLoJlQD6E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## hegemonikon (8 Novembre 2008)

Luc G a dit:


> En parlant de vieux, je viens de m'écouter Fréhel : "la java bleue", où sont tous mes amants", "tel qu'il est, il me plaît"
> 
> Des textes en or et une voix qui accroche et l'accordéon qui gratte derrière. Je vous le dis, il ne faut jamais perdre de vue les classiques (...)



J'ai un faible pour *Marie Dubas* (1894 - 1972) 

Son fameux _Tango Stupéfiant_ de 1936

[youtube]sK7nvkY_1mk[/youtube]

Après trois semaines entières
De bonheur que rien n'altérait
Mon amant dont j'étais si fière
Un triste matin me plaquait
Pour calmer mon âme chagrine
Je résolus en un sursaut
De me piquer à la morphine
Ou de priser de la coco
Mais ça coûte cher tous ces machins 
Alors pour fuir mon noir destin

{Refrain:}
J'ai fumé de l'eucalyptus
Et je m'en vais à la dérive
Fumant comme une locomotive
Avec aux lèvres un rictus
J'ai fumé de l'eucalyptus

Dès lors mon âme torturée
Ne connut plus que d'affreux jours
La rue du désir fut barrée
Par les gravats de notre amour
J'aurais pu d'une main câline
Couper le traître en petits morceaux
Le recoller à la sécotine
Pour le redécouper aussitôt
Mais je l'aimais tant l'animal
Alors pour pas lui faire de mal

{Refrain:}
J'ai prisé d'la naphtaline
Les cheveux hagards, l'&#339;il hérissé
Je me suis mise à me fourrer
Des boules entières dans les narines
J'ai prisé d'la naphtaline

Qu'ai-je fait là, Jésus Marie
C'est stupéfiant comme résultat
Au lieu de m'alléger la vie
Je me suis alourdie l'estomac
J'ai dû prendre du charbon Belloc
Ça m'a fait la langue toute noire
Que faire alors pauvre loque,
Essayer d'un autre exutoire ?
Car le pire c'est que j'ai pris le pli
Et c'est tant pis quand le pli est pris

{Refrain:}
Je me pique à l'eau de Javel
Pour oublier celui que j'aime
Je prends ma seringue
Et j'en bois même
Alors il me pousse des ailes
Je me pique à l'eau de Javel
Gnak gnak gnak gnak
J'ai du chagrin...

Elle aura beaucoup inspiré Piaf mais je lui préfère son _légionnaire_:

[youtube]p04o5TVHeZ0[/youtube]

Elle savait tout faire, de l'humour à l'opérette: _Ça fait peur aux oiseaux_ en 1928

[youtube]-sszsUMXEiY[/youtube]

Mini bio de cette auguste chanteuse --> ici


----------



## chandler_jf (8 Novembre 2008)

J'avoue que ce genre de fil me laisse un peu perplexe ... la plupart des artistes évoqués m'étant inconnus. 
Certainement d'un esprit trop fermé, je n'écoute que des musiques "populaires" : on l'écoute à la radio, on le voit a la télé et ses concerts remplissent des salles de plus de 200 personnes ...

Le dernier Benabar, Infréquentable tourne en ce moment. 




Comme pour les précédents, une suite de petites histoires sans prétention sur des mélodies simples. Mais voilà ces histoires me parlent.   

L'effet papillon : le genre de mélodie qui me trotte dans la tête pour la journée ... des paroles un peu style "Le feu sa brûle, l'eau sa mouille". Elle tourne en boucle sur les radios ... bientôt l'overdose. 
J'ai un faible pour Allez !. J'ai l'impression qu'il parle de moi, ça fait peur :rateau:
Pas du tout me fait sourire. Il nous fait le même coup dans tous les albums ... la chanson d'auto dérision  

Les reflets verts : No Comment !

Voilà un album dans la lignée des précédents ... il parle du quotidien. Les derniers me semblent plus mélancoliques, moins de textes marrants. A voir en concert il va bien nous détourner tout ceci 

Voilà, j'ai essayé de développer un peu. 

Bonnes écoutes.


----------



## Bijot (8 Novembre 2008)

Georgia - Ode to '99 


[YOUTUBE]DJ5BErDGz2Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## itako (9 Novembre 2008)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/kfrONZjakRY&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/kfrONZjakRY&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

huhu

___________________​Das Kapital








Sneacker pimps

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/OJSYzBqA9RA&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/OJSYzBqA9RA&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## richard-deux (9 Novembre 2008)

[DM]x7atv0_extract-from-the-film-truffaz-quart_music[/DM]​
Vu sur Mezzo, les concerts parisiens de Erik Truffaz auxquels j'ai assisté. :love:
J'écoute actuellement la version audio (fabriquée par moi-même). 


Le film sera rediffusé sur Mezzo 

- le 15 novembre à minuit
- le 24 novembre à 04H00
- le 7 décembre à 02H00


----------



## Craquounette (9 Novembre 2008)

_Click pour une p'tite vidéo_​
Ce dimanche pluvieux me donne envie de réécouter cet album. Arrangements inspirés de Ferré, les poèmes de Baudelaire interprétés par Murat sont délicieux, enivrants...

_Et pour quelqu'un qui, comme moi, n'y connaît rien en poésie, c'est une très bonne approche... _


----------



## popey91 (9 Novembre 2008)

moi, j'écoute les red hot chili peppers (mon groupe préféré)
Ensuite, j'écoute ùmalibu stacy et de von durden party project(groupe belge)

et e,fin des copains à moi qui ont enregistré leur premiere démo

the gigies


----------



## DarkPeDrO (9 Novembre 2008)

Enfin quelque chose d'à peu près normal direz-vous?!
J'aime trop cette chanson, ça bouge bien, les gars sont trop stylés, et en plus, je comprends pas grand chose de ce que signifie vraiment cette chanson, quoi demander de plus?!
Et puis le refrain reste dans ma tête, c'est un truc de ouf HéhÉ....!

"Je sais mais moi je m'en fout, moi j'ai un rendez-vous...Avec les gars du gang, avec les gars du gang...."


[YOUTUBE]TIoREQ81z3Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2008)

[YOUTUBE]SV3R5vdxnMk[/YOUTUBE]​

_Chrysantemum

For you I am a chrysantemum 
Supernova
urgent star

 .... _


----------



## secu2 (9 Novembre 2008)

Moi j'écoute un peu de tout, mais j'adore le techno (Je ne danse pas le hardstyle non non!:rateau et surtout le ROCK!

Je 2 playlist sur deezer si vous voulez aller faire un tour, ne vous occupez pas des première chansons de "sélection", je ne les supportes plus...

(http://www.deezer.com/#community/member/1365995)


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2008)

après deux soirs de suite à écouter en boucle (et jusqu'au bord de la nausé) un playlist de Naked City _(Grand Guignol_, _Torture Garden _et_ Heretic_), _

Tabula Rasa_ d'Arvo Pärt.

une ballade estonienne, presque atonale, entre minimalisme et dépouillement.

avec le sublime _Cantus_ à la mémoire de Benjamin Britten et cette tonalité si particulière de_ Tabula Rasa_, une longue et ample plage sonore (26:26) qui a, par moment, le lyrisme et l'ambiance d_e La Nuit Transfigurée_ d'Arnold Schönberg.
après, dans le second mouvement, il y a comme un étirement (du temps) et ensuite, des absences, des trous, des suspensions...

(avec un Gidon Kremer hors norme et un Keith Jarrett à contre emploi).


s'écoute en regardant un tableau de Robert Ryman, avec une Zubrowska bien frappé...

des images surgissent, alors, lentes et rapides...










.


----------



## Bijot (9 Novembre 2008)

secu2 a dit:


> Moi j'écoute un peu de tout, mais j'adore le techno (Je ne danse pas le hardstyle non non!:rateau et surtout le ROCK!
> 
> Je 2 playlist sur deezer si vous voulez aller faire un tour, ne vous occupez pas des première chansons de "sélection", je ne les supportes plus...
> 
> (http://www.deezer.com/#community/member/1365995)


 
Dans ta playlist techno, y'a quelques navets quand même  Mais y'en a d'autres qui déchirent !  

Et pi bon comme t'aime la techno, Je te file 2-3 titres à la volée qui peuvent eventuellement te plaire :

Dj Promo - Up Yours http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=nXly6zB0tpg 
Evil Activities -  Nobody said it was easy http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=Q_eppRbgB88 (Remix Hardcore du titre de Coldplay.) 
Blademasterz - In The End http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=HisnbYrSixg
Africanism AllStars - Summer Moon http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=9v2NdLOJLUI
Axwell & Sebastian Ingrosso - Together
Delerium ft. Sarah McLachlan - Silence (Tiesto Mix) - http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=kEvE_04x-xI

etc...
etc...


----------



## RousseSvelte (12 Novembre 2008)

[youtube]kBnlBLfAdBY&feature=related[/youtube]

Lil'Louis - French Kiss

Un vrai classique toujours aussi efficace 


[youtube]NSaRe0pSTVs[/youtube]

Robert Hood - One Circle

Detroit Ruuuuuuuuuules :love:​


----------



## teo (12 Novembre 2008)

RousseSvelte a dit:


> ~
> 
> Lil'Louis - French Kiss
> ​


Ta video ne passe pas chez moi 

Choc avec ce titre en club, 1988-89. Au milieu des tubes house, new beat ou simplement pop, la version longue de ce monument, 9mn et quelques. Légèrement acide, beat impérieux, accélération et ralentissement immanquable, les gémissements -soft ?- de la dame, c'est parfait. J'ai toujours le grand carré noir, pochette sobre, noire et taguée d'un baiser. On balance entre le mauvais goût classieux et une pochette lowcost et impeccable. Ce morceau est un déclencheur à cochonnerie 20 ans après, ça fonctionne toujours pareil, la chasse est ouverte

[YOUTUBE]R-Y5qKjPkcs[/YOUTUBE]
Lil Louis - French Kiss (Innocent Until Proven Guilty Vocal Mix)​


----------



## CouleurSud (12 Novembre 2008)

Il y a beaucoup de ressemblance entre Ray Davies et Andrew Partridge. Tous deux sont fascinés par une Angleterre en noir et blanc sans pouvoir s'empêcher de la railler avec une cruelle subtilité. Tous deux partagent une même admiration pour les Angry Young Men et leur rebellion amère. Tous deux sont en quête de l'echec final et voulu de la Solitude du coureur de fond. En bref, le dandysme...

[youtube]7dvtHZSUaGA&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Novembre 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Il y a beaucoup de ressemblance entre Ray Davies et Andrew Partridge. Tous deux sont fascinés par une Angleterre en noir et blanc sans pouvoir s'empêcher de la railler avec une cruelle subtilité. Tous deux partagent une même admiration pour les Angry Young Men et leur rebellion amère. Tous deux sont en quête de l'echec final et voulu de la Solitude du coureur de fond. En bref, le dandysme...
> 
> [youtube]7dvtHZSUaGA&feature=related[/youtube]


:love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love:


----------



## FabFeeb (12 Novembre 2008)

Moi j'ecoute un bon groupe depuis 2003, INTERPOL N.Y.C

Excellent pour tout fan de Ian Curtis


----------



## yvos (12 Novembre 2008)

FabFeeb a dit:


> Moi j'ecoute un bon groupe depuis 2003, INTERPOL N.Y.C
> 
> Excellent pour tout fan de Ian Curtis




Il me semblent que pas mal de fan de Ian Curtis s'étranglent lorsqu'on évoque ce nom en parlent d'Interpol (de même que le chanteur d'Interpol semble en avoir assez marre qu'on fasse le parallèle)


----------



## DarkPeDrO (12 Novembre 2008)

DarkPeDrO a dit:


> Enfin quelque chose d'à peu près normal direz-vous?!
> J'aime trop cette chanson, ça bouge bien, les gars sont trop stylés, et en plus, je comprends pas grand chose de ce que signifie vraiment cette chanson, quoi demander de plus?!
> Et puis le refrain reste dans ma tête, c'est un truc de ouf HéhÉ....!
> 
> ...




:sleep:

Z'en foutez de ce que j'écoute, hein?


----------



## tirhum (12 Novembre 2008)

DarkPeDrO a dit:


> :sleep:
> 
> Z'en foutez de ce que j'écoute, hein?


Oui !...


----------



## teo (12 Novembre 2008)

@ DarkPeDrO: Cool clip. Mais bon sinon, pas ma tasse de thé. Trop vieux sans doute: j'avais déjà du mal avec Téléphone y'a 25 ans, ça ne change pas  (je crois que j'aimerai mieux sans les paroles en fait )

Alors ce sera sûrement plus certainement ça:
[YOUTUBE]htzLT46u6Cc[/YOUTUBE]

NÒRD - Artiste domestique​


----------



## jpmiss (12 Novembre 2008)

Bon un petit retour aux fondamentaux:
Debaser des Pixies sur Doolittle

[youtube]2mCoOlUjhlc[/youtube]

:love:


----------



## IceandFire (12 Novembre 2008)

dans mes bras !!! :love:  :king: le plus grand groupe de rock du monde....:style: la belle voix de Kim Deal...:love:....ils ont pas fait de live ? en CD ou DVD ?


----------



## jpmiss (12 Novembre 2008)

T'as mis du déo?


----------



## IceandFire (12 Novembre 2008)

always !


----------



## jpmiss (12 Novembre 2008)

IceandFire a dit:


> ils ont pas fait de live ? en CD ou DVD ?


A ma connaissance il y'a juste un live sur le CD N°2 de Death To The Pixies et une session à la BBC

Le live que j'écoute en ce moment est l'audio extraite du DVD Sell Out de la tournée de reformation en 2004.



IceandFire a dit:


> always !



Nan  ça c'est des protections intimes!


----------



## DarkPeDrO (12 Novembre 2008)

OU Sinon, si vous préférez, il y  a "Dis Moi"

[YOUTUBE]y6PieniMJnY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Novembre 2008)

et si on préfère pas?


----------



## IceandFire (12 Novembre 2008)

et si on vomi ...?


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Novembre 2008)

IceandFire a dit:


> et si on vomi ...?



Pas possible, c'est juste BB Brunes, pas Bjork


----------



## IceandFire (12 Novembre 2008)

BB burnes ah oui...


----------



## DarkPeDrO (12 Novembre 2008)

ROLOLO! Z'etes dur, hein!?

Ou sinon, j'ai un autre tour dans mon sac: ColdPlay!

[YOUTUBE]dvgZkm1xWPE[/YOUTUBE]


Alors, là, ça vous plait, hein?! La musique de vieux!


----------



## jpmiss (12 Novembre 2008)

DarkPeDrO a dit:


> Ou sinon, j'ai un autre tour dans mon sac: ColdPlay!
> 
> 
> Alors, là, ça vous plait, hein?! La musique de vieux!



Mwouahahahaha!   
:mouais:


----------



## Schillier21 (12 Novembre 2008)

DarkPeDrO a dit:


> ROLOLO! Z'etes dur, hein!?
> 
> Ou sinon, j'ai un autre tour dans mon sac: ColdPlay!
> 
> ...



Je rejoins une opinion déjà exprimé: BBbrunes c'est vraiment de la daube (en tout cas pour moi.)

Sinon coldplay je suis d'accord, c'est du bon


----------



## tirhum (12 Novembre 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Mwouahahahaha!
> :mouais:


Bouge pas; n'en v'là un autre !...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (12 Novembre 2008)

La preuve que c'est du bon, dans la pub ils disent "Le meilleur groupe du monde est de retour !"


----------



## CouleurSud (12 Novembre 2008)

DarkPeDrO a dit:


> OU Sinon, si vous préférez, il y  a "Dis Moi"
> 
> [youtube]y6PieniMJnY[/youtube]



Heu, sinon, 

Tout le monde parle de toi

Nobody but you

[youtube]csqeiiNILuY&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## KARL40 (12 Novembre 2008)

Pour ceux et celles que cela peut intéresser, NOIR DESIR offre deux nouveaux morceaux
en téléchargement gratuit sur leur site.
Album à venir donc ... 

Par encore écouté car en téléchargement justement ! 

Pour les fainéants : http://noirdez.com/telechargements/gagnantsperdants.htm


----------



## Anonyme (12 Novembre 2008)

Tout est dans le titre.

[YOUTUBE]GeoP8ei8-x8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## chandler_jf (13 Novembre 2008)

Gros coup de coeur pour la chanson The Quest de Bryn Christopher pendant le final de la S04 de Grey's Anatomy (no comment :rateau.

Au départ j'ai pensé à Amy Whinehouse et je dois dire que j'ai été surpris que se soit un mec. 

Vous connaissiez ?

Le genre de son qui me ferait poser mon verre, lever mon cul de la chaise pour aller le bouger sur une piste  et il est lourd à bouger :love:


----------



## DarkPeDrO (13 Novembre 2008)

chandler_jf a dit:


> Gros coup de coeur pour la chanson The Quest de Bryn Christopher pendant le final de la S04 de Grey's Anatomy (no comment :rateau.
> 
> Au départ j'ai pensé à Amy Whinehouse et je dois dire que j'ai été surpris que se soit un mec.
> 
> ...


Et sinon, c'est quoi le titre de la chanson principale de la série?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Novembre 2008)

.








The Jesus and Mary Chains - _Psychocandy_ - 1985


du noisy post-punk sur des mélodies pop décalées et lancinantes (limites sucrées et mièvres) façon Beach Boys ou une voix lancinante façon sixties sur des murs de guitares ultra saturées à la (My) Bloody Valentine...
ce que l'on pourrait appeler de la _noisy-pop_. 

un album parfaitement schizo. 
une musique résolument hybride.


.


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Novembre 2008)

Les deux titres en téléchargement gratuit sur le site de Noir Désir :love::love::love:


----------



## IceandFire (13 Novembre 2008)

Giganticcccc..gggiiiigggaannnttiiiccc!!!! :love: pardon !


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (13 Novembre 2008)

Supergrass, découvert par hasard il y a qq semaines... j'écoute ces 2 albums en boucle depuis...

ça bouge bien, très sympa, bon son, belles voix, bons musiciens...   :love: :love: :love:











Edit : on me dit dans l'oreillette qu'Elvis est mort, et Jim Morrison aussi !!!  

Il est donc temps en effet d'écouter de la musique de djeuns...


----------



## teo (13 Novembre 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Les deux titres en téléchargement gratuit sur le site de Noir Désir :love::love::love:


Déjà dit plus haut par Karl 

BB Brunes ? Ouhlala, gros calibre  !

@ Chandler_jf: j'aime ton Bryn Christopher et The Quest. Cool voix. Cool musique, limite un peu trop dans l'air du temps mais je vais pas cracher dans la soupe&#8230; Smooth. Cool pochettes (elles me font penser à certaines pochettes _Blue Note_). Espérons qu'il reste plus sobre que Amy question dope  et que sa musique suive sur l'album et en live.  Bonne bouille -il me fait penser à Joshua Redman, côté jazz-, encore un garçon sensible (?) qui doit provoquer des émeutes&#8230;

Edit: (jette un oeil là )
-- 

Pour les fans d'électronique pointue (Autechre etc.)  [Purfils ? Chang ? rezba ?], j'ai goûté au Fact mix de Lukid. Si les noms vous parlent et vous tentent, c'est gratos. C'est un peu pointu pour moi 




Tracklist en lien


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Novembre 2008)

teo a dit:


> Déjà dit plus haut par Karl



Ah oui, mais il n'avait pas écouté!


----------



## IceandFire (13 Novembre 2008)

Laurent Garnier, deux titres énormes : Crispy Bacon et The Man With The Red Face...:style: :king:


----------



## Chang (14 Novembre 2008)

_Circulez y'a rien a voir ... _


----------



## Chang (14 Novembre 2008)

IceandFire a dit:


> Laurent Garnier, deux titres énormes : Crispy Bacon et The Man With The Red Face...:style: :king:



.... et Wake Up et Flashback (labo mix) et Colored City ... :rateau: ... Mais aussi, le grand, l'immense, le superbe, le classique ep How Do You Plead/Acid Eiffel fait avec Ludovic Navarre et Shazz qui date de 93 et c'est toujours aussi eargasmique a chaque fois que je les ecoute. 


[YOUTUBE]gPuA-Zun4rk[/YOUTUBE]


Acid Eiffel


[YOUTUBE]FLMekdv5T98[/YOUTUBE]

How Do You Plead​


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2008)

.









de Liberation Music Orchestra de Charlie Haden à John Zorn (Cobra et Naked City) Frisell navigue entre le Free-Jazz, l'expérimental et le Bluesy-Country-American-Folk heu: ).

guitariste-auteur assez inconstant  (excellent avec Zorn) et navigant sur plusieurs registres, cet album n'est pas vraiment indispensable.

mais, j'aime bien son côté "Old School" et son son très ECM, pour des ballades bluegrass avec en background des images de Robert Franck ou William Eggleston.

.


----------



## teo (14 Novembre 2008)

Y'a la 3e partie du mix de Boscarino dans le dernier friskypodcast. Seul bémol, 36mn&#8230; on est loin des 3 x 1 h promis  A part ça, toujours aussi bon 

Chang: oué, faut que je re écoute les plus anciens, je m'aperçois que j'en ai peu encodé sur le compte&#8230; j'avais pas accroché avec _The Cloud Making Machine_, mais bon, il y a tant d'autres merveilles :love:
Un de mes titres préférés, _Dance 2 the music (Live at the Rex club - Paris)_ sur _Live and rare, a celebration of our 100th release_


----------



## Matt82 (14 Novembre 2008)

Le dernier Metallica, le dernier AC DC et le dernier Megadeth


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2008)

le dernier Filmworks de Zorn.

_Filmworks XXII : The Last Supper_. 

.


----------



## teo (14 Novembre 2008)

_DMDK (A Danish Celebration Of Depeche Mode)_, même si je ne suis pas vraiment convaincu  Ces Tributes sont souvent décevants. Un peu mou du genou à mon goût.

Et ensuite _Dystopia_ des *Midnight Juggernauts*


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Novembre 2008)

C'est parce que tu n'as jamais écouté celui-là:






avec les Smashing Pumpkins, Cure, Gus Gus, Deftones, Rammstein...
:love:


----------



## IceandFire (14 Novembre 2008)

ça m'étonnerais de Teo......


----------



## naas (14 Novembre 2008)

J'avais écouté une "tribute DM" d'un gars au piano... et je m'en souvient plus, je l'ai effacé assez rapidement


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2008)

naas a dit:


> J'avais écouté une "*trubite* DM" d'un gars au piano... et je m'en souvient plus, je l'ai effacé assez rapidement




tu voulais peut-être dire "tribute"... 





.


----------



## macinside (14 Novembre 2008)

les wampas reviennent, ils sont en forme, on dirait que Pascal va en prendre plein la tête 

[YOUTUBE]vJjqZTjziJc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## nicolasf (15 Novembre 2008)

Gros coup de c&#339;ur pour _Viva la Hova_, album bootleg mêlant Coldplay au rappeur Jay-Z. Disponible gratuitement, cet album vaut vraiment le détour tant ses concepteurs ont réussi à créer une &#339;uvre originale à partir de deux autres &#339;uvres. Je l'écoute un peu en boucle depuis une semaine, et vraiment, ça vaut d'y tendre une oreille !




Cliquez si le c&#339;ur vous en dit pour un avis un peu plus fouillé...​


----------



## naas (15 Novembre 2008)

chang, j'ai entendu ce matin un morceau d'un certain xxxxski et levmirceau était testarossa quelque chose. Tu dois bien connaître ça toi non ?


----------



## CouleurSud (15 Novembre 2008)

naas a dit:


> chang, j'ai entendu ce matin un morceau d'un certain xxxxski et levmirceau était testarossa quelque chose. Tu dois bien connaître ça toi non ?



Ce ne serait pas Kavinsky, _Testarossa_ ?

Si c'est ça, sa bio sur Last FM :

_Kavinsky, de son vrai nom Vincent Belorgey, né en 1978, représente la rencontre entre l&#8217;ambiance crépusculaire des b-o de John Carpenter et la froideur technologique de l&#8217;électro de Detroit , il a sorti deux EP sur le label Record Makers Teddy Boy en 2006 et 1986 en 2007. Il a été remixé par Mr. Oizo, Arpanet(Der Zyklus&#8230 et SebastiAn. En 2007, il a fait la première partie de Daft Punk, avec Klaxons, et SebastiAn. Egalement acteur, il a joué dans Atomik Circus, le retour de James Bataille des frères Poiraud en 2004, où il a rencontré le réalisateur et acteur belge Bouli Lanners et en 2005 il a joué dans le film de Bouli Lanners Ultranova. Il apparaît dans le clip de Benjamin Diamond « Fit your Heart » réalisé par Béchir Jouini et dans le film Aaltra de Benoît Delépine et Gustave Kervern. Ami de Quentin Dupieux alias Mr. Oizo, il a joué dans plusieurs de ses productions: des clips tels Stunt et Analog Worms Attack, dans divers courts-métrages (environ une dizaine) et dans deux de ses films: Non-film en 2001 et en 2007 il incarne Dan, le chef de la bande des Chivers dans Steak de Quentin Dupieux._


----------



## IceandFire (15 Novembre 2008)

un bon best of de Joy Division pour commencer le samedi matin :style:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2008)

.
pour effacer les dernières gouttes de pluie et avant de partir dans les bois...








Superunknown. 1994.


.


----------



## IceandFire (15 Novembre 2008)

et on enchaine avec celui de LLoyd Cole...sweet, sweet...:love:


----------



## IceandFire (15 Novembre 2008)

Black Hole Sun sur cet album non ?  terrible !!!


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2008)

IceandFire a dit:


> Black Hole Sun sur cet album non ?  terrible !!!



yes...

une ballade particulière et étrange avec la voix étrange et particulière de Cornell.

.


----------



## IceandFire (15 Novembre 2008)

j'adore Mike Patton aussi  , je me rappelle d'une reprise des cranberries sur un bootleg avec faith no more, faith no more ou le clavier avait fait ce groupe pop sympa IMPERIAL TEEN, que je possède avec grand plaisir... :style:


----------



## Chang (15 Novembre 2008)

naas a dit:


> chang, j'ai entendu ce matin un morceau d'un certain xxxxski et levmirceau était testarossa quelque chose. Tu dois bien connaître ça toi non ?



Ben non je connaissais pas ... 

Apres une ecoute vite fait, je dirais que a la rigueur le remix du Tetarossa Autodrive passe pas trop trop mal ... celui par SebastiAn sortit sur Ed Banger ... mais bon c'est tres/trop putassier pour durer. 

Et donc dans ces cas la, faut demander a Khyu ... il aime ce qui est putassier lui ...  ...


----------



## koeklin (15 Novembre 2008)

le dernier trailer de la Miss Lara Croft a été l'occasion de découvrir un "vieux" truc (1997) Trip hop
*Gorecki* par *Lamb*




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZtIeH_J-SiI


----------



## teo (15 Novembre 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> C'est parce que tu n'as jamais écouté celui-là:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





IceandFire a dit:


> ça m'étonnerais de Teo......



*Fab: 0 Ice: 1*
​Je l'écoute rarement (dernière écoute en mai-juin). Mais ça m'arrive 

*Midnight Juggernauts* et _Dystopia_. Australiens. Cool pop nostalgico-electro. Ca peut faire penser à du Bowie, Air, Daft Punk parfois, les synthés 75-85 Et puis y'a des samples de bidules de l'espace, des trucs que le fan de 2001, Star Trek et autres Battlestar Galactica ne peut qu'écouter avec bienveillance


----------



## Chang (15 Novembre 2008)

Vous en voulez encore du putassier ??? Allez, c'est la fete au slip qui colle ... :


[youtube]huny6GD0veo[/youtube]

Tellier ; Oizo - Plug It

:love:

Il n'empeche, la boucle vers les 20 secondes, ca fait une super sonnerie de telephone super funky que tous les jeunes a casquette, baskettes fluoes et jeans serres s'arracheraient ... 



Tu connais pas Ed Banger ??? et bien file sur La Fraise acheter un T-shirt, fais toi pousser les cheveux genre rock n roll/Nirvana 1993, arrete de fumer des oinj parce que c'est pas assez cool, prefere le Red Bull en lignes serrees et entre chacune d'elles crie "allez Pedroooo" ... 


Mais bon des fois en fait j'avoue, j'aime bien .. un peu comme Crydamour et les morceaux de Bangalter ... :rose: ...

Et puis quand meme Bangalter il envoyait du bon son dans les 90's :

[youtube]ms_KmvDwRyY[/youtube]

On retrouve ce son dans leur excellent mix CD Alive 97 :

[YOUTUBE]XRVZ-ei_nz0[/YOUTUBE]​
​


----------



## mado (15 Novembre 2008)

teo a dit:


> Y'a la 3e partie du mix de Boscarino dans le dernier friskypodcast. Seul bémol, 36mn on est loin des 3 x 1 h promis  A part ça, toujours aussi bon



Impossible de dissocier Frisky du 110.. :love:

Un retour de déjeuner à la mer, des lumières d'hiver magnifiques, un état d'apesanteur prolongée, et Frisky en ce samedi après midi. Je flotte.


----------



## CouleurSud (15 Novembre 2008)

Chang a dit:


> Vous en voulez encore du putassier ???​



Heu non, c'est bon, j'ai eu ma dose 

Je vais aller écouter Pink Floyd en boucle

Surtout ceux avec Syd Barrett, l'homme qui jouait avec rien et tout 

[youtube]8BptZA3qWBk[/youtube]


----------



## gaspardmasy (15 Novembre 2008)

Moi j'ecoute de l'electro new wave
Exemple: Justice, Bobmo, Daft Punk, Surkin, Sebastian...Et je mixe sur mon mac


----------



## CouleurSud (15 Novembre 2008)

gaspardmasy a dit:


> Moi j'ecoute de l'electro new wave
> Exemple: Justice, Bobmo, Daft Punk, Surkin, Sebastian...Et je mixe sur mon mac



Bon, il n'y a pas à dire. Tu es en plein dans le sujet 

Ce que les Grecs appelaient le _kairos_


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2008)

en attendant l'apéritif...








Faith No More - _The Real Thing_ - 1989.


échappé de Mr Bungles, toute la jeunesse insolente et sauvage de Mike Patton.

.


----------



## jpmiss (15 Novembre 2008)

Faith No More rulez! 

Si non on parle souvent de Joy Division ici mais il ne faudrait pas oublier l'autre groupe qui a marqué le début des 80's: Bauhaus.
Souvent plombé par une image de groupe gothique alors qu'il était bien plus que ça. 
Une section rythmique implacable, le chant profond et puissant de Peter Murphy et la guitare incisive de Daniel Ash ont créé un son reconnaissable entre tous et qui a influencé une grande partie de l'underground actuel a commencer par Nine Inch Nails.

[YOUTUBE]7pR7_9mLOM4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2008)

ah, non... 
j'écoute souvent _Gotham _(un double Live qui existe aussi en DVD) en playlist avec _Chair Missing_ et _154_ de Wire. 

.


----------



## RousseSvelte (16 Novembre 2008)

[youtube]D-iLa0ZkCog[/youtube]

Bobby Konders, le maître 

Avec "Nervous Acid" sur Nu Groove Records (Sûrement un des meilleurs labels dans la musique électronique), il y a aussi sur ce vinyl, un autre morceau fabuleux, "The poem"

Enjoy ! Have a good sunday !

Ah et puis finalement aussi une autre petite perle les membres de KLF 

[youtube]cH7i8VzABXQ&feature=related[/youtube]

What time is love - 1988

​


----------



## KARL40 (16 Novembre 2008)

Le dernier album de Théo HAKOLA vient donc de sortir.
Cela s'appelle "Drunk women and sexual water".






Théo et sa voix délicatement torturée.
Ses ballades folk emballées par des envolées de trompettes et de guitares.
Bref, très bon album


----------



## DarkPeDrO (16 Novembre 2008)

[youtube]h18rchrlrns[/youtube]


Kreol Style.


SiiiiiiSiiiii


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Novembre 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Si non on parle souvent de Joy Division ici mais il ne faudrait pas oublier l'autre groupe qui a marqué le début des 80's: Bauhaus.
> Souvent plombé par une image de groupe gothique alors qu'il était bien plus que ça.
> ...


 Entièrement d'accord avec toi, mon Jipé 
Mais il faut toujours que certains classent et fassent des catégories pour l'édification des générations futures...
Je pense même que Bauhaus donnerait de l'urticaire à pas mal de Goths de fraîche date, panoplie impécable mais culture microscopique... Quand je pense qu'il y a quelque temps y'en a un qui m'a demandé dans quel groupe jouaient Lautréamont et Artaud...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2008)

il y a bien un groupe de _noise_ japonaise qui s'appelle Merzbow... 

(et un autre que _l'écrieur _doit bien connaître: Marquis de Sade...  ). 


sinon, playlist Sonic Youth:

A Thousand Leaves - Sonic Nurse - Murray Street - Experimental Jet Set, Trash and No Star - Daydream Nation - Bad Moon Rising - Dirty - Rather Ripped.

(playlist de 12 titres).


.


----------



## yvos (16 Novembre 2008)

Ba il manque juste les titres, sinon ça frise les 90 morceaux


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2008)

A Thousand Leaves_1998
02_Sunday

Sonic Nurse_2004
10_Peace Attack

Murray Street_2002
03_Rain On Tin

Experimental Jet Set, Trash and No Star_1994
06_Self-Obsessed And Sexxee

Daydream Nation_1998
01_Teen Age Riot
06_Total Trash
09_Candle

Bad Moon Rising_1985
02_Brave Men Run

Dirty_Deluxe Edition_2003
07_Sugar Kane
12_Chapel Hill
14_Purr

Rather Ripped_2006
11_Pink Steam


*******
12 tracks. 1:08:56

.


----------



## yvos (16 Novembre 2008)

Il manque un petit Tom Violence ou The Sprawl selon moi


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2008)

c'est vrai qu'il manque la voix de Kim Gordon...

et c'est une playlist pas trop destructurée...




.


----------



## naas (16 Novembre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Entièrement d'accord avec toi, mon Jipé
> Mais il faut toujours que certains classent et fassent des catégories pour l'édification des générations futures...
> Je pense même que Bauhaus donnerait de l'urticaire à pas mal de Goths de fraîche date, panoplie impécable mais culture microscopique... Quand je pense qu'il y a quelque temps y'en a un qui m'a demandé dans quel groupe jouaient Lautréamont et Artaud...



C'est dommage pour le dernier opus de bauhaus que l'album de portishead soit sortit juste après, il y a quelques titres qui méritent d'être écouté tout de même.


----------



## jpmiss (17 Novembre 2008)

yvos a dit:


> Il manque un petit Tom Violence ou The Sprawl selon moi


 
Bubble Gum (Evol) :love:


----------



## jpmiss (17 Novembre 2008)

Die Haut (Feat Lydia Lunch) :love:

[youtube]9IJ1ZMMk8l0[/youtube]

Et Shotgun Wedding (Lydia Lunch + Roland S. Howard)


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2008)

playlist 100 % Dirty.
mais, la version Deluxe avec des Rehearsal Tapes Version... 









01.     100%     
02.     Shoot     
03.     The End Of The End Of The Ugly     
04.     Dreamfinger (Rehearsal Tapes Version)     
05.     Barracuda (Rehearsal Tapes Version)     
06.     Lite Damage (Rehearsal Tapes Version)     
07.     Drunken Butterfly     
08.     Orange Rolls, Angel's Spit     
09.     Sugar Kane     
10.     Purr     
11.     The Destroyed Room     


*******
11 tracks. 50:33 total time.


.


----------



## yvos (17 Novembre 2008)

Sonic Youth feat. Lydia Lunch 

Death Valley 69 - clip de Richard Kern :style: kitsch et gore , son pourrave :love:

[YOUTUBE]abFsnnsa_6A[/YOUTUBE]

Morceau provenant du glauquissime Bad Moon Rising, avec les incontrnables I love her all the time et I'm Insane

(Pas sur que ça donne envie décrit comme cela  )


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Die Haut (Feat Lydia Lunch)
> Et Shotgun Wedding (Lydia Lunch + Roland S. Howard)




j'ai un disque étrange et décalée de Lydia Lunch avec Kim Gordon: _
Naked in Garden Hills_ avec leur groupe Harry Crews 

(romancier culte américain et peu connu, dont _Naked in Garden Hills _est l'un de ses premiers romans).


[youtube]lWN7YLwMq2A&hl=fr&fs=1[/youtube]

son inaudible... 


.


----------



## fedo (17 Novembre 2008)

> Harry Crews



excellent auteur de polar.

sinon le nouvel album des italiens de Ufomammut, au rayon stoner rock, bien agréable


----------



## KARL40 (17 Novembre 2008)

Et dans un stoner plus brut, le nouveau (bul)DOZER "beyond colossal"


----------



## teo (18 Novembre 2008)

*Carlo Gesualdo & The Hilliard Ensemble*, _Tenebrae_
J'écoutais ça cet après-midi. iTunes aléatoire.
J'ai découvert ça grâce à mon père*. Ces voix me font penser au chant de Jimmy Sommerville dans _Orlando_, de Sally Potter. Musicien à Venise. Des anges qui chantent, sous la dorure des îcones, les tristesses et les joies.






* Et merci à lui, pour les merveilles qu'il m'a faite découvrir


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2008)

il y a aussi _Perotin _et le _Miserere_ de Arvö Part par le même ensemble (toujours chez ECM new series)...  :love:












.


----------



## IceandFire (18 Novembre 2008)

The Catchers...le premier album  "Mute" un petit groupe anglais qui n'existe plus après 2 albums...mais super bon  , le chanteur à remonté une formation il y a peu(the sleeping years) mais sans la chanteuse malheureusement...ce n'est plus pareil....je les avaient vus sur scène a la route du rock...aaaaahhhhh!!!!:soupirs: ...  pour toi S :love:


----------



## JhonB (18 Novembre 2008)

Moi j'aime bcp tout ce qui touche a la House, j'en ai meme sorti un podcast!

30Hz
Miles Dyson
Felguk
...
Je suis passer cette nuit N°1 des meilleurs podcasts music BELGE!!

Voici le lien du podcast: http://www.itunes.com/podcast?id=282763665

Bonne écoute


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2008)

John Adams.

Shaker Loops (1978 - 1983).

des nappes de temps en mouvement avec des passages, des transitions, des suspensions, des variations dans l'intensité et la vitesse...
une musique pour orchestre à corde seul toute en glissement.

on range souvent Adams dans les minimalistes à tendance répétitive, mais à part le premier morceau qui est une montée progressive par lentes strates mobiles sur un motif répétitif et inquiétant, le reste est post-moderne, avec des ruptures et des ambiances différentes, entre gravité et légèreté.








01_Shaking and trembling
02_Hymning slews
03_Loops and verses
04_A final shaking


*******
edit et souvenirs:
@ teo
dans la continuité des _Tenebrae_ de Gesualdo, il y a _Les Lamentations of Jeremiah _de Thomas Tallis par The Hilliard Ensemble (ECM New Series). 

.


----------



## KARL40 (18 Novembre 2008)

KARL40 a dit:


> Et dans un stoner plus brut, le nouveau (bul)DOZER "beyond colossal"



Avec la jolie pochette c'est mieux ....


----------



## Romuald (18 Novembre 2008)

teo a dit:


> *Carlo Gesualdo & The Hilliard Ensemble*, _Tenebrae_


Gesualdo, d'une modernité absolue ! Je ne sais pas à quoi il marchait, mais surement pas qu'à l'eau claire et aux champignons de Paris 



LHO a dit:


> il y a aussi _Perotin _et le _Miserere_ de Arvö Part


Arvö Part : :love::love::love:
(Perotin par contre, pas trop mon truc :rose


----------



## itako (18 Novembre 2008)

A l'ancienne


----------



## fedo (18 Novembre 2008)

ça me fait penser que le bassiste de Deftones est dans le coma suite à un accident de la circulation je crois. 
Quand je pense que je les avais croisé quasi incognito il y a une 10zaine d'années à la FNAC de la Lille...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Novembre 2008)

fedo a dit:


> ça me fait penser que le bassiste de Deftones est dans le coma suite à un accident de la circulation je crois.
> Quand je pense que je les avais croisé quasi incognito il y a une 10zaine d'années à la FNAC de la Lille...


C'est ballot, en effet...


----------



## yvos (18 Novembre 2008)

fedo a dit:


> Quand je pense que *je les avais croisé quasi incognito* il y a une 10zaine d'années à la FNAC de la Lille...




C'est vrai que depuis, t'es devenu mossieur le Modérateur et que ça devient difficile de se ballader peinard à la FNUC rayon connectique sans être harcelé


----------



## RousseSvelte (18 Novembre 2008)

[youtube]BY-D2eIJfUA[/youtube]


SiS - Trompeta


Très très efficace 

Un artiste que j'ai découvert maintenant il y a 2 ans et qui a une production étonnante. Des kicks monumentaux et un sens aigu des variations. Ce morceau, en particulier, reprend à mon sens, tout l'esprit de fête de Emir Kusturica... Ce track, sur un dancefloor, c'est juste une explosion de joie  Ecoutez le jusqu'à la fin et je pense que vous danserez devant votre Mac 

R.​


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2008)

[YOUTUBE]EvfgYIMzHvM[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2008)

:love:

ah !!! cette voix du chanteur et les claviers façon Wurlitzer...

.


----------



## fedo (19 Novembre 2008)

> C'est vrai que depuis, t'es devenu mossieur le Modérateur et que ça devient difficile de se ballader peinard à la FNUC rayon connectique sans être harcelé



non ça c'est à la mairie du 6ème !!! 

tu verras la célébrité, les honneurs, les people...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2008)

The Brian Jones Stone Massacre
Tepid Peppermint Wonderland. 2004.








une rétrospective des BJM.

du lo-fi sucré à tendance psychédélique. 
cela sonne sixties avec un son plus crade et la voix lancinante de Newcombe.








.


----------



## naas (19 Novembre 2008)

C'est pas en s'habillant de la sorte qu'ils trouveront du travail


----------



## DeepDark (19 Novembre 2008)

En ce moment même je découvre Birdy Nam Nam avec leur album éponyme. Vraiment bien et surtout un concept très original.






[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/88lXrCyIJLI&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/88lXrCyIJLI&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## itako (19 Novembre 2008)

Je suis fan, par contre les nouvelles prods et le nouveaux concert son à hiéch, c'est devenu un truc pop electro FR à la ed banger, le son à perdu de sa subtilité et de son originalité, ça fait carement plus réver.


----------



## IceandFire (19 Novembre 2008)

démarrage en extrême douceur...Mazzy Star...le morceau into Dust...  :love: .....


----------



## itako (19 Novembre 2008)

Metal




Soundtrack de world of goo




Dubstep made in london


----------



## rizoto (19 Novembre 2008)

J'ai recement decouvert Caravan palace, melange d'electro et de musique des annees 30.






J'adore :love:


----------



## itako (19 Novembre 2008)

A oui caravane palace, j'avais écouté un peu à la fnac...

Je vais me choper ça tien.


----------



## Bijot (19 Novembre 2008)

DeepDark a dit:


> En ce moment même je découvre Birdy Nam Nam avec leur album éponyme. Vraiment bien et surtout un concept très original.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahhhh BNN, la classe à l'etat pur ce groupe  De l'electro comme j'aime 
Et dire que j'ai loupé leur concert à la vapeur lorsqu'il sont venu à Dijon !!  Je me le pardonnerai jamais !! 

Para One, MSTRKRFT, ou Miss Veronika c'est pas mal non plus.


----------



## DarkPeDrO (19 Novembre 2008)

[YOUTUBE]_hd-uklv-5g[/YOUTUBE]


Rien à dire 


Appart que cette chanson et tout l'album de JL est merdique, mais que j'aime bien quand meme


----------



## radmou (19 Novembre 2008)

En ce moment à l'écoute 3 artistes : 

The Roots
Hip Hop

Rockin'Squat
Rap Français

Jedi Mind Tricks
Hip Hop


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2008)

Alice in Chains
_MTV Unplugged_. 1996








un des monuments de l'_unplugged_* et aussi chant du cygne du groupe...


*_  avec celui de Nirvana.


.


----------



## itako (20 Novembre 2008)

Bon ba c'est partit, suzy, dragon et jolie coquine de caravane palace tourne en boucle...
C'est vachement mieux que ce que j'avais entendu a la fnac :rateau:

Merci rizoto de m'avoir rappelé cet album !


----------



## Chang (20 Novembre 2008)

JhonB a dit:


> Moi j'aime bcp tout ce qui touche a la House, j'en ai meme sorti un podcast!
> 
> 30Hz
> Miles Dyson
> ...



Avec des prods comme celles des artistes que tu cites, ca ne m'etonnes pas qu'on me dise souvent : "mais la techno, la house, je fais pas la difference, c'est toujours pareil" ...


----------



## rizoto (20 Novembre 2008)

itako a dit:


> Bon ba c'est partit, suzy, dragon et jolie coquine de caravane palace tourne en boucle...
> C'est vachement mieux que ce que j'avais entendu a la fnac :rateau:
> 
> Merci rizoto de m'avoir rappelé cet album !



Je crois que tout le monde ecoute les mêmes


----------



## DeepDark (20 Novembre 2008)

*Kanka*, Don't Stop Dub.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Novembre 2008)

Mr Bungle
_California_. 1999.

après l'indescriptible et surréaliste _Disco Volante_, _California_ est comme une forme apaisée, légèrement déroutante qui a le goût d'un macaron caramel au beurre salé sur un reste de Talisker...

avec un dernier track qui joue sur plusieurs registres (_Goodbye Sober Day_) comme la rencontre imprévue entre Zappa, le rockabilly et John Zorn et l'excellent _Pink Cigarette_ avec un Patton suave en crooner années 50...

parfait par temps gris clair...








.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Novembre 2008)

Nick Cave and The Bad Seeds
_No More Shall We Part_. 2001. 

ambiance sombre et dépressive avec un piano omniprésent.

un album vraiment à part, étrange et comme habité par un type qui serait en sursis ou en phase de rédemption et dont la tristesse semblerait infinie et comme incurable...








.


----------



## koeklin (21 Novembre 2008)

Souvent je m'endormais avec l'album "Mellon Collie and the Infinite Sadness" des Smashing Pumpkins
Immanquablement le titre "XYU" me réveillait
[YOUTUBE]H7RdQ9vtUtg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## itako (21 Novembre 2008)

Sinon y'a ça aussi, un morceau du moment:

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/1GCD_fYx5UE&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/1GCD_fYx5UE&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (21 Novembre 2008)

koeklin a dit:


> Souvent je m'endormais avec l'album "Mellon Collie and the Infinite Sadness" des Smashing Pumpkins
> Immanquablement le titre "XYU" me réveillait



étrangement, j'ai eu du mal à entrer dans cet album.
cela m'a pris du temps.

c'était une époque où je n'écoutais que de la _noise_ japonaise à la Merzbow et du _Harsh Noise_ à la Hanatarash (et lui, c'est vraiment un dingue...).
des murs dressés de bruits...

alors, quand une amie m'a fait entendre cet album "cultissime" et que je n'avais jamais écouté, ce n'était pas le moment...
et je n'aimais vraiment pas cette voix nasillarde de Corgan...

c'était assez foutraque entre du pseudo My Bloody Valentine et du Floyd cradingue à la sauce jelly...

beaucoup plus tard et seul, je l'ai ré-écouté (en boucle) et mon oreille a commencé à discerner des choses qui m'avaient échappé la première fois...


*******
cela s'écoute d'une seule traite ou en playlist, en ne gardant que le plus sombre...
(le sombre couvrant la voix_ insupportable_ de Corgan... ).

.


----------



## koeklin (21 Novembre 2008)

J'écoute beaucoup plus facilement les autres albums notamment "Adore" ou "Siamese dream" (qui est sans doute mon préféré). 
Mellon Collie and the Infinite Sadness est moins homogène, plus "patchwork", les chansons sont très (trop?) différentes pour laisser l'album s'apprivoiser facilement.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Novembre 2008)

Quelques larsens et distorsions pour une fin d'après-midi bien humide.







[pochette de Gerhard Richter]


----------



## IceandFire (21 Novembre 2008)

debbbaaasssseeerrrr!!!!


----------



## yvos (21 Novembre 2008)

IceandFire a dit:


> debbbaaasssseeerrrr!!!!



c'est c'la, oui..

Je redécouvre cet album, le 2nd de The Rakes qui n'avait pas eu une super presse à sa sortie. Ca me paraît tout à fait sympathique


----------



## CouleurSud (21 Novembre 2008)

yvos a dit:


> c'est c'la, oui..
> 
> Je redécouvre cet album, le 2nd de The Rakes qui n'avait pas eu une super presse à sa sortie. Ca me paraît tout à fait sympathique




Tellement tétanisé par celui-ci que je n'arrive pas à écouter la suite :

[youtube]sg1bui0rtMY&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## jeanfi27 (21 Novembre 2008)

une tendance générale dans les goûts musicaux des utilisateurs de mac, j'ai un peu de mal à y croire... pour ma part, c'est du rock métal, du punk, de la chanson française diverse et variée (de Brassens à Thiéfaine en passant par Ferrat et Fersen), du reggae, et à l'occasion de la chanson à boire("les amis de ta femme", entre autres...).
A part ça, j'ai un problème avec mon mac, et je suis pas capable de trouver l'endroit où la poser... il ne veut plus démarrer...


----------



## KARL40 (21 Novembre 2008)

KARL40 a dit:


> LA FRACTION
> 
> Du punk rock avec un chant féminin très mélodieux.
> Energique, engagé bref excellent !



Comme je suis fainéant et que certains disques reviennent et reviennent et reviennent ...
Comme on est jamais mieux servi que par soi même ...
Petite auto-citation ...


----------



## benjamin (21 Novembre 2008)

FANREM a dit:


> J'ai vu dernierement Lemonheads, Futureheads et Wire,
> mais ca ne m'empeche pas d'apprécier Emiliana Torrini (je trouve que le refrain est lancinant)
> 
> http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=-alcHfwHY5A



Favorablement surpris par cet album, le troisième international.
On y retrouve parfois la délicate insouciance de _Love In The Time of Science_, tout en étant élégamment varié.
Jungle Drum n'est pas vraiment le titre le plus représentatif et le meilleur choix de single, mais le refrain fonctionne, en effet.


----------



## teo (22 Novembre 2008)

mes heures ind_-o-_ues, la BO du The Mahâbhârata de Peter Brook, en attendant de m'acheter le DVD de la mini-série. Je ne connais pas grand chose aux 100'000 vers et 12'000 pages de ce monstre de la littérature indienne mais cet album de 1990, difficile à trouver sur le continent, tourne en boucle quand arrive l'heure de s'assoupir ou de rêver.
_Virata_ de Toshi Tsushitori est lui une courte virée traditionnelle et villageoise, pleine de bonheur simple, une ronde dansante et joyeuse, qui pourrait être étirée sur de longues minutes et ici réduite à à peine plus de 90 secondes, un régal :love: Le dernier titre de l'album, _Svetasvatara Upanisad_, laisse sur place au démarrage, le Human Nature de Sweet Drop qui sample la voix féminine, dans un classique hard house que pourtant j'adore


----------



## DarkPeDrO (22 Novembre 2008)

Il y a quelques temps, c'est à dire peut-être 2 ou 3 semaines, j'ai découvert (ou plutôt redécouvert) le rock. Et franchement je dois dire que j'accroche pas mal au pop-rock!
Je me suis fait "Boulevard of Broken Dreams" pendant toute cette nuit, et j'aime beaucoup cette chanson. C'est grâce à cette chanson que j'ai découvert Green Day, que, je ne connaissait pas avant O_O (ne me tapez pas avec votre souris  ).
Je connaissais un peu plus Simple Plan, car j'avais écouté en boucle "Welcome To My Life" à une certaine époque qui est un peu lointaine, désormais... (2004, je crois  ). Mais je ne m'y était pas interressé plus que ça, en réalité :/ ...
Et puis je suis vraiment tombé dedans il y a donc deux semaines, avec l'album des BB Brunes: Blonde Comme Moi que j'écoute toujours encore, même si je sens que j'ai besoin de renouveau.
Voila comment je me suis, de nouveau intéressé à Simple Plan, et là, en ce moment, j'écoute "Save You" tiré de leur dernier album (enfin, je crois que c'est le dernier) "Simple Plan"...

Bref, je recherche d'autres groupes du genre *Pop-Rock* qui seraient susceptibles de m'intéresser. Je précise aussi que j'aime beaucoup le "*Teenager-Rock*" (du style BB brunes) et que, je serais aussi intéressé par d'autres groupes, afin d'agrandir "mon bagage" dans le domaine 


Merci!


----------



## CouleurSud (22 Novembre 2008)

DarkPeDrO a dit:


> Il y a quelques temps, c'est à dire peut-être 2 ou 3 semaines, j'ai découvert (ou plutôt redécouvert) le rock. Et franchement je dois dire que j'accroche pas mal au pop-rock!
> 
> Bref, je recherche d'autres groupes du genre *Pop-Rock* qui seraient susceptibles de m'intéresser. Je précise aussi que j'aime beaucoup le "*Teenager-Rock*" (du style BB brunes) et que, je serais aussi intéressé par d'autres groupes, afin d'agrandir "mon bagage" dans le domaine
> 
> ...



Pour commencer sur de bonnes bases 

[youtube]ulVDM0a49Lw&feature=related[/youtube]

Rolling Stones. _Satisfaction_

(y a même Brian Jones)


----------



## Romuald (22 Novembre 2008)

La nuit, le "Boulevard of Broken Dreams" que je préfère, c'est celui-la :

[YOUTUBE]3mx5-pQ7D2k[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## IceandFire (22 Novembre 2008)

la découverte...Hier soir, petit concert surprise de Gablé, groupe Normand de Caen, la surprise rafraichissante...je vous le recommande, ils vont faire plein de festivals et tout le toutim...
mélange de belle and sebastian, avec des samplers, des percus, un humour sympa...
l'album est génial, bref coup de foudre :love: :love: :love:  :king: :style:
leur myspace :   http://www.myspace.com/gableacute


----------



## richard-deux (22 Novembre 2008)

LHO a dit:


> The Brian Jones Stone Massacre
> Tepid Peppermint Wonderland. 2004.
> 
> 
> ...



Pour ma part, je suis un grand fan des BJM mais le dernier album m'a laissé un goût amer: manque d'inspiration?

En revanche, j'ai découvert le groupe *Bipolaroid * avec l'album _E(i)ther Or_ et la ressemblance est assez flagrante avec les BJM.






Des extraits: http://cdbaby.com/cd/bipolaroid


----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2008)

yvos a dit:


> Je redécouvre cet album, le 2nd de The Rakes qui n'avait pas eu une super presse à sa sortie. Ca me paraît tout à fait sympathique



on pourrait dire qu'ils ont l'art du détournement.
une sorte de pop-rock avec juste ce qu'il faut de post-punk et de _revival_...

tout juste et faussement plaisant. 



CouleurSud a dit:


> Tellement tétanisé par celui-ci que je n'arrive pas à écouter la suite.



oui, tu sais, Alan Donohoe ce n'est pas la réincarnation de Jarvis Cocker...   



*******
Primal Scream
Evil Heat. 2002.


Primal Scream ou la rencontre improbable entre The Jesus and Mary Chain, My Bloody Valentine et Ibiza...  
mais, dont la somme produit un son bizarre et distordu, très travaillé, un mélange des genres avec des fulgurances punk-rock et noisy.

pas un album, ni un groupe essentiel.
mais, j'aime ce qui est décalé, hybride et en rupture.

ici, c'est plus une forme fusionnelle et polie du décalage.









.


----------



## JPTK (22 Novembre 2008)

J'avais pas pris le temps d'écouter, c'est pas mal du tout quand même :

*GET WELL SOON* - _Rest Now Weary Head You Will Get Well Soon_






Contrairement à ça que j'ai écouté à nouveau, direction poubelle !! :mouais:

*WAX TAILOR* - _Hope And Sorrow_


----------



## twinworld (22 Novembre 2008)

alors moi je déboule avec un truc super alternatif : un vieux Supertramp de la deuxième génération (donc un pas si vieux que ça) "Free as a Bird". C'est pas vraiment bon, pas innovant, pas spécialement réussi.. mais j'ai les chansons qui me trottent dans la tête.

It's all right... toutoutou toudou... you'll be mine tonight.. toutoutou toudou ... baby it's all right...


----------



## IceandFire (22 Novembre 2008)

le dernier OASIS...po mal...un peu calme à mon gout, pas assez Mancunien


----------



## CouleurSud (22 Novembre 2008)

IceandFire a dit:


> le dernier OASIS...po mal...un peu calme à mon gout, pas assez Mancunien



J'hésite entre le "po"  et le "mal"

Je bascule vers le :

Liam, si tu pouvais chanter moins faux

Noel, si tu nous inventais un petit truc nouveau
Ce que tu n'as jamais su faire
Si tu pouvais nous proposer un véritable monde mélodique
Au lieu de nous faire chier avec tes petits problèmes avec Radiohead


----------



## IceandFire (22 Novembre 2008)

surtout, arrêtez de vous prendre pour les beatles..!!!  ...
bref,  je suis retourné aux pixies et j'addddooorrree!!!!!!  :style:


----------



## la(n)guille (22 Novembre 2008)

Le dernier bon morceau d'Oasis, c'est celui là :

[YOUTUBE]alyvsFvB-XE[/YOUTUBE]

Non?


----------



## Patamach (23 Novembre 2008)

Histoire de se réveiller en douceur.


----------



## la(n)guille (23 Novembre 2008)

Patamach a dit:


> Histoire de se réveiller en douceur.



Tu m'étonnes. Je les ai vus en concert à Montpellier, dans une petite salle. ça jouait tellement fort, qu'au bout de trois bières je suis sorti pour vomir...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (23 Novembre 2008)

Histoire de se réveiller le matin, de Machina I :

[YOUTUBE]wVjDvJ0AfxY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## koeklin (23 Novembre 2008)

et retounons nous coucher avec Machina II 

[YOUTUBE]ta_Eh1huvf8[/YOUTUBE]

et pour faire faire plaisir à LHO que la voix de Billy Corgan insupporte, James IHA  au chant cette fois

notons que  *Machina 2 est téléchargeable gratuitement et légalement*  (avec 3 EP ). Il s'agit d'un album dont la commercialisation avait été refusé par Virgin Records en 2000 et que Les Smashing Pumpkins ont distribué gratuitement sur le net , notamment sur leur site officiel et celui de billy Corgan. Les sites étant en refonte complète, on peut télécharger le titre (lien donné dans le site du chanteur) ici :
http://www.metrochicago.com/pumpkins/


----------



## Dark-Tintin (23 Novembre 2008)

J'avais jamais entendu Iha au chant, pas mal non plus, même si moins original que Corgan


----------



## iFabien (23 Novembre 2008)

extrait de *COLD LOVE* - nouveau titre de *GHINZU* (album à venir)
extrait à écouter *ICI*


----------



## iFabien (23 Novembre 2008)

...et dans la foulée (toujours Ghinzu)

[YOUTUBE]lGg0NJ6rXAw[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## twinworld (23 Novembre 2008)

J'ai commencé aujourd'hui l'écoute du dernier Delerm : "Quinze chansons". Pour le moment, je suis pas follement enthousiasmé. Certaines tiennent plus de la saynette, elles durent moins d'une minute ou un peu plus. Les thèmes musicaux ressemblent à des thèmes du dernier album. Autant je le trouve super juste sur d'autres textes, autant là ça reste flou. Je vais finir d'écouter le reste des chansons. Pis une seconde écoute fera sans doute pas de mal. Mais là, à cet instant, je suis pas emballé des masses.


----------



## Picouto (23 Novembre 2008)

Après avoir retrouvé goût au gros son avec Metallica en septembre, j'espèrais que la même magie opère en novembre.
Mais il faut se rendre à l'évidence les Guns N' Roses sont morts.
Chinese Democracy ressemble à une mauvaise parodie, à une compile de tout ce qu' ils ne devaient pas faire pour bien revenir.
RIP


----------



## Dark-Tintin (23 Novembre 2008)

Chinese Democracy... J'ai pas écouté l'album mais rien que le nom me parait plus profiteur pour un come-back que engagé, au même titre que le "Sarkoland" sorti au retour d'un certain groupe "engagé" français...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2008)

Sleepytime Gorilla Museum

In Glorious Times. 2007.








entre Peter Hamill, Napalm Death, King Crimson et Henry Cow...


un pur délire... :love:


.​


----------



## freefalling (24 Novembre 2008)

Allons allons ... un peu de créativité (Gondry) et de pureté (King of the Game de Chesnutt) ... 
.. montez le son ..

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/TxtdifKKgcI&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/TxtdifKKgcI&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## naas (24 Novembre 2008)

passe pas sur iPhone.


----------



## freefalling (24 Novembre 2008)

naas a dit:


> passe pas sur iPhone.



Essaye une recherche manuelle avec "King of the game" sur YouTube.app . Fonctionne sur mon iPod Touch v.1


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Novembre 2008)

Découverts vendredi soir alors que j'étais invité à La Musicale de Canal: Kitty, Daisy and Lewis

J'adore :love::love::love:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Novembre 2008)

un peu de Grindcore et de Death Metal dans ce monde de brute...


playlist de

Carnival in Coal
_Vivalavida_ - 1998 et _French Cancan_ - 1999.














du Death Metal éruptif et délirant sur des mélodies ringardes...

la reprise de _Flashdance_ dans l'album French Cancan (Maniac), un Flashdance Grindcore, est un must du décalage (et de dérision)... :love:

à écouter d'urgence avant que la neige ne recouvre la pluie... 

malgré leur nom à consonnance austro-hongroise, ce duo est bien français...  

.


----------



## IceandFire (24 Novembre 2008)

vous voyez...je vous l'avez dit...!!! 
*GaBLé remporte le prix CQFD*




*Cousin normand lo-fi et déjanté de Pavement ou Daniel Johnston, c'est l'excellent GaBLé qui a remporté l'édition estivale du prix CQFD. Il jouera aux Trans Musicales et au Festival des Inrocks-iDTGV.*
*news rock - * 

                                           Pour son édition estivale, le Prix CQFD a été décerné à GaBLé par un jury composé de représentants des Inrockuptibles et des Trans Musicales de Rennes.

Le Normand, dont la pop déjantée et lo-fi évoque les travaux de Pavement et Daniel Johnston, succède ainsi à Curry & Coco et remporte une double programmation : il se produira lors du *Festival des Inrocks-iDTGV* le 14 novembre à la Cigale, et aux *Trans Musicales* le 6 décembre.

Plus d'info sur GaBLé, et évidemment quelques un de ses morceaux beaux et tordus, sur *sa page CQFD*.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Novembre 2008)

C'est sale, c'est sombre, c'est *the Warlocks*.


[YOUTUBE]CMYJOjfPFsY[/YOUTUBE]





:style::style::style:​


----------



## Anonyme (24 Novembre 2008)

Playliste du soir (pas très original) 

- Herbaliser, Blow Your Headphones , 1997, Ginger Jumps The Fence.
- Herbaliser,  Blow Your Headphones , 1997, A Mother (For Your Mind).
- High Tone, Opus Incertum, hard working.
- High Tone,  Opus Incertum, Enter the Dragon.
- Herbaliser, Something Wicked This Way Comes, Good girl gone bad feat.
- Amon Tobin, Foley Room, The Killer's Vanilla.
- Amon Tobin, Foley Room, Kitchen Sink.
- High Tone, Dehly-Katmandou, live.
- Amon Tobin, Foley Room, At The End Of The Day

Et je finis par le 6ème de Bruckner pour la jouer Star Wars-allemand-XIXème (dirigée par Christian Thielemann et je suis objectif!)


----------



## Dark-Tintin (24 Novembre 2008)

Puisqu'on est dans le death...
Je me sens obligé de citer Nile :


[YOUTUBE]8MH4P2WudnY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (24 Novembre 2008)

Boredoms
_Chocolate Synthesizer_. 1995.








c'est japonais, bruyant, énervé, déjanté, délirant...

une sorte de Zappa ultra Metal, aussi dérangé et bruitiste qu'un _Cobra_ Zornien, mais en moins déstructuré... 

avec le chanteur Yamatsuka Eye, membre du groupe de Harsh Trash _Hanatarash_ et compagnon d'aventure de _Naked City_ de John Zorn et complice d'Otomo Yoshihide dans_ Ground Zero_ (un autre ovni Noisy-Hardcore...).


.


----------



## rabisse (24 Novembre 2008)

Playlist à titre unique de ce soir...
[YOUTUBE]WSxDjW9bLCQ[/YOUTUBE]
Tout d'Erik Satie. 
Parce qu'il était de pas bien loin d'ici, d'Honfleur et que ce soir, avec ces nuages lourds qui cavalent sur la mer on ne voit rien, n'entend rien d'autre que les bourrasques gelées et les grains de grêle aux carreaux, d'habitude j'aime.


----------



## itako (24 Novembre 2008)

Je valide ma 560 ème écoute sur mon top lastfm de *burial* avec le titre Gutted, du dubstep pas dubstep, on ne le présente plus au habitués du genre.

Path de *apocalyptica*, la préféré a ma copine, violant sombre atmosphérique.

Le desormait bien connu Sabath dub, du black sabath version dubstep, par *Venetian snare* le monstre breakcore.

Les *cocoon*, le titre hey ya, une reprise de outkast que j'ai pas beaucoup écouté par rapport au reste de l'album, ils sont vraiment super sympas en live, j'ai constaté ça vendredi soir, jamais vu un groupe parler autant avec le public.

Nightlife de* Amon tobin*, mon fond d'écran actuel est d'ailleurs un "art" de la bo de chaos theory par Amon tobin, je passe d'ailleur un pti' message: si quelqu'un a réussi a choper le live en téléchargement gratuit sur le site officiel qu'il me fasse signe, car il n'est plus dispo suite a une trop grande affluence de downloader.

Un pti young men dead des *Black angels*, ça stone rock grave, c'est basseu mais profondément rock, ils ont LEUR son.

Mon traditionnel Scapula de *Buckethead*, de l'album monsters and robots, je rappel pour les retardataires et ceux du fond : c'est une tuerie rock metal de 1999.

Tutu, *Miles Davis*, ce morceau me parait ultra moderne voir futuriste, j'arrive pas à l'expliquer.

Smile+drive du groupe electro rock tout droit venu de Mostar, *Vuneny*

Je rebondi sur Mostar pour rajouter le morceau du même nom de *uzul prod* (machiniste kaly live dub  qui se penche de plus en plus vers le dubstep) à ma playlist.

Goudron mouillé version live, de *fumuj*, un des petit montant de chez Jarring effect sauce EZ3kiel.

Pour le moment ça sera tout.

Et pour le fun le clip taxidermique du featuring Buckthead et Serj tankian.
[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/HkCEXrlfJ4E&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/HkCEXrlfJ4E&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## teo (25 Novembre 2008)

itako a dit:


> ()
> Tutu, *Miles Davis*, ce morceau me parait ultra moderne voir futuriste, j'arrive pas à l'expliquer.


:love: Miles Davis, un de ceux que je regretterai toujours de ne jamais avoir pu voir en live  Cet album est un ovni pour moi, un choc et tellement de souvenirs associés 

Ce soir, des sensations troubles, des souvenirs paternels, fraternels, amicaux autour de Supertramp (_Crime of the century_), James (_Laid_) et Bear McCreary (sa _Passacaglia_ galactique sur les dernières lueurs de Kobold).
Merci à eux pour peupler nos vies.


----------



## la(n)guille (25 Novembre 2008)

teo a dit:


> :love: Miles Davis, un de ceux que je regretterai toujours de ne jamais avoir pu voir en live  Cet album est un ovni pour moi, un choc et tellement de souvenirs associés
> 
> Ce soir, des sensations troubles, des souvenirs paternels, fraternels, amicaux autour de Supertramp (_Crime of the century_), James (_Laid_) et Bear McCreary (sa _Passacaglia_ galactique sur les dernières lueurs de Kobold).
> Merci à eux pour peupler nos vies.



Moi je l'ai vu, au festival de Jazz de Nice, il y a pas mal d'années. Je peux te dire que tu n'as rien raté, du moins pour ce qui concernait les dernières années de sa vie. Il ne jouait pas, se foutait de la gueule du public, et lui tournait le dos puisqu'il y avait des blancs dans la salle. Le racisme et la xénophobie ne sont excusables pour personne, même les noirs.

De plus, il était tellement défoncé à l'héro, que son bassiste (très bon au demeurant) était obligé de le porter commeil pouvait durant tout le concert.

Sinon, son fameux son : bof.

"Kind of blue" reste un ovni, après, je suis moins sur.


----------



## rabisse (25 Novembre 2008)

A découvrir toutes les collaborations de *Mike Patton*:
*Mr. Bungle*., *Faith No More*, *Fantômas* et *Tomahawk*
Mike Patton est d'une polyvalence étonnante, imprévisible et expérimental...
(pop limit, bruitiste, thrash metal, free jazz, rap, etc.)
Libre, sans partis pris, loin de toutes chapelles... la musique vivante en mouvement, en droite ligne de Zappa.


----------



## IceandFire (25 Novembre 2008)

et en plus il est beau !!! :love: :king: :style:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2008)

n'est-ce-pas...  :love:


----------



## teo (25 Novembre 2008)

Ca dépend des goûts  Enfin je prendrais pas la baignoire si la question se pose  (mais quel est donc cet avatar  ? )

Bear McCreary, BO de *Battlestar Galactica*, Saison 2


----------



## IceandFire (25 Novembre 2008)

Mike vaut un Johnny Depp...:love: je trouve..


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2008)

playlist de

Estradasphere 
Palace of Mirror. 2006.









entre _Mr Bungle_ avec des plages à la _Fantomas_, du Jazz-Toys minimaliste façon _Pascal Comelade_, du Jazz Klezmer zornien ou à la _Erik Friedlander_, du Rock Progressif genre _Univers Zero_, le tout zébré de Metal hurlant...

un mélange des genres assez foutraque, à écouter sous une pluie glaciale...
en mangeant du chocolat...


et


This Heat
Deceit. 1981

pour _Paper Hats_ (seulement)... :love:








sinon, un album étrange par un trio irrévérencieux qui mélange_ Can_, _Henry Cow_ et _Wire_ avec un final ultra minimaliste et sombre qui serait la rencontre improbable entre _Arvo Pärt_ et _Fausto Romitelli _(Hi Baku Shyo).


.


----------



## rabisse (25 Novembre 2008)

@L.H.O
Tip-top les liens :style:
Un groupe...enfin un troupeau!
((pardon jean-phi, tu es mon ami!):15 musiciens)*parisiens*...Oui M.
Irresistible en formation d'attaque.
*UNITED COLORS OF SODOM*


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (25 Novembre 2008)

The Cranberries depuis 2003.
Dolores O'Riordan
Sinon?
Rien d'autres.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2008)

ah !!! oui !!!
quand même... 






il est vrai qu'il fût un temps où je n'écoutais que Zorn 
et continu de la faire...
mais, il y a une planète Zorn (Painkiller, Naked City, Cobra, Hemophiliac, Masada, Filmworks...) et son label Tzadik est tout aussi prolifique...

tout explorer, prendrait une vie entière... 

alors 5 ans de Cranberries et rien d'autres, c'est une démarche ultra minimaliste et répétitive (sans l'être)
et très économique ...


*******
il n'est pas irlandais

il est simplement fou... 
et ce disque est une somme, un sommet de l'égarement.


Mr Bungle
Disco Volante. 1995








lien myspace.


dans le lien:

Carousel (c'est dans l'album Mr Bungle)
Thunderball (thème de John Barry d'Opération Tonnerre)
Violenza domestica (Disco Volante)
Cary stress in the jaw (Disco Volante)

.


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (25 Novembre 2008)

> alors 5 ans de Cranberries et rien d'autres, c'est une démarche ultra minimaliste et répétitive (sans l'être)
> et très économique .


Ben non, le truc c'est que je cherche pratiquement tous les jours quelques chose qui équivaudrait pour moi aux _Cranberries_. Le dernier album valable que j'ai trouvé d'ailleurs était celui de Dolores O'Riordan, sortie en juillet 2007. 
Mais j'en ai acheté plein d'autres, que j'ai écouté une fois, et basta. 
Je suis pas un grand musicophile, mise à part que j'écoute _The Cranberries _du soir au matin, j'y connais pratiquement rien.
Le pire c'est que le groupe a été dissous en 2001-2002, j'avais 12 ans et connaissait évidemment pas leur musiques...  Comme on dit, je surf sur une vague morte. 

Après, pratiquement chaque mois je redécouvre un de leur album. Jusqu'au mois dernier je trouvais que _Everybody Else is doing it, so why can't we _était leur pire album, je l'adore maintenant. J'ai commencé par _No Need to Argue_, quand j'ai écouté_ Bury the Hatche_t, c'est devenu mon préféré; je pouvais pas sentir _To the faithful departed_, maintenant pour moi c'est le meilleur de tous (_electric blue_:love: ), et quand j'ai envie de changer d'air, je vais sur _Are you listening?_ 

Le truc c'est que TOUTES leur chansons sont excellentes, y'en a pas une où mon compteur itunes indique moins de 400 lectures. C'est pas comme les autres chanteurs qui font deux trucs bien dans toute leur carrières! 
Sinon j'ai beau acheté pratiquement tous les jours des musiques sur iTunes, y'a rien qui me plait. D'ailleurs ça m'étonne même pas, avant de tomber sur _No Need to Argue_, j'aimais pas la musique, j'avais jamais acheté d'album non plus. :rateau: Et les gens qui en écoutait, c'était "des abrutis finit qui seront sourd à 20ans".


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2008)

c'est parce que tu cherches quelque chose d'_approchant_ et non pas de_ différent_.
ce qui est approchant ne sera jamais le même.
le même sera toujours _autre_ et différent.

pour moi, la musique est un univers de possibilités, un monde ouvert et complexe.
elle correspond à mes états d'âme.
je peux  pratiquer dans une même journée le grand écart, avoir des envies, des humeurs...

nous n'avons pas le même âge et j'ai une culture musicale hérité de mon frère ainé (qui était musicien) et avec la mienne propre, cela fait pas mal de mètre linéaire et d'heure d'écoute et de genres traversés.

ce que j'aime, avant tout, c'est l'hybridation et le changement de registre et de niveaux dans une même musique ou un même morceau, c'est pour cela que j'ai aimé des univers aussi différents que ceux de Zappa ou de Zorn ou de Mike Patton...

pour moi, l'avantage du numérique est de pouvoir faire des _playlists_, pouvoir se composer une bande, une atmosphère, une compilation, provoquer des rencontres, créer des niveaux, des états...


tu devrais essayer... 


.


----------



## teo (25 Novembre 2008)

&#8230;ou se laisser aller à goûter librement aux flux et reflux d'autres oreilles&#8230; y'a pas meilleures découvertes 

Ce soir, dans le train qui va vite, y'aura des podcasts frisky et dafresh  Si la batterie tient le coup  le popod Mini 1st Gen étant de plus en plus à la ramasse


----------



## nicolasf (25 Novembre 2008)

Ah bah c'est intéressant et impressionnant comme approche. Je connaissais des gens qui n'écoutent qu'un genre de musique, mais qu'un groupe, je ne connaissais pas.

Personnellement, je suis incapable d'écouter un même titre deux fois par jour et j'aime en général varier de genre (parfois radicalement, par exemple je viens de passer d'EST à... NaS ! ) entre deux albums. Et je n'envisage pas de me dire que j'ai fini de découvrir des choses : j'ai constamment besoin d'écouter de nouvelles choses, de découvrir de nouveaux artistes ou nouveaux genres. Il faut dire que je fonctionne par mode : en général, j'écoute beaucoup un groupe d'albums pendant quelques temps (semaines, quelques mois au max) puis je passe à autre chose. Ce qui ne veut pas dire que j'oublie ce qui précède, c'est un ajout perpétuel, mais comme je ne peux pas écouter plus de 24 heures théoriques de musique par jour (et concrètement, cela varie mais au maximum 12 heures par jour disons), eh bien il y a des albums que je n'ai pas écouté depuis très longtemps...

Résultat, une grosse bibliothèque musicale (que mon pauvre MacBook a bien du mal à gérer d'ailleurs) et des titres avec un compteur de lecture assez bas en moyenne. Le titre le plus lu ne doit pas atteindre les 40 écoutes pour te dire la différence avec toi...

En tout cas, c'est intéressant de voir ces approches très différentes de la musique... 


EDIT : oh, j'ai même un album des Cranberries dans la bibliothèque, je l'avais oublié... Faudra que je réécoute un de ces quatre.


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (25 Novembre 2008)

LHO a dit:


> c'est parce que tu cherches quelque chose d'_approchant_ et non pas de_ différent_.
> ce qui est approchant ne sera jamais le même.
> le même sera toujours _autre_ et différent.
> 
> ...


J'ai essayé pas mal de genre aussi... (Désolé si je dis des absurdité)
Within Temptation (métal je crois), Nightwish (pareil je crois), Muse, Icky Thump, In Abstentia, Tokyo Hotel. Bref je donne ces noms comme exemple de n'importe quoi à des années lumières des Cranberries. Y'en a beaucoup dans à peu près tous les genres. Quand je dis "équivalent aux Cb", c'est pas dans le genre, mais dans ma façon d'aimer. Je suis encore moins doué qu'iTunes pour faire les différences en pop, rock, metal etc. J'aime rien, mais bon j'ai jamais aimé la musique non plus. Ce qui est assez con et paradoxal ceci dit, vue que je passe mes journées avec mon iPod sur les oreiles. 

Les deux seules albums qui ne m'ont pas déplut en dehors des Cranberries sont Bat For Lashes et Ecce Cor Meum. Mais bon je les écoute assez rarement en fait!

Edit: Bon ba voilà du coup je me retrouve avec du Ecce cor Meum dans les oreilles là!


----------



## CouleurSud (25 Novembre 2008)

wormeyes a dit:


> C'est sale, c'est sombre, c'est *the Warlocks*.
> 
> 
> [youtube]CMYJOjfPFsY[/youtube]
> ...





L'alchimie réussie d'une rencontre improbable du Velvet, du Grateful Dead et de Jesus & Mary Chain. 

Un psychédelisme erratique, perdu dans le désespoir du noisy

_Surgery _est un grand disque, comme on en fait rarement, avec un vrai monde, traversé des inquiétudes que Bobby Hecksher s'évertue, avec élégance, de chasser d'un tournemain


----------



## rabisse (25 Novembre 2008)

Chapeau, déjà pointu, le fil gagne en profondeur.
Quelque soit le domaine de la vie, la notion de "parcours" est prégnante.
Peu à peu, on se ramifie, "l'âme" y gagne en épaisseur, donc on perçoit plus longuement l'écho!
j'aime, alors, retrouver dans le temps ces légères inflexions qui désorientent et changent le goût.
J'en tiens *une*, de 1982.
Après il faut dériver.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2008)

pour finir la soirée et le vin, de la pop belge décalée et sucrée, avec des reprises étonnantes (Trenet, Sheila, France Gall..) et la voix à la Lio de Véronique Vincent...


The Honeymoon Killers  
Les tueurs de la lune de miel. 1981








.........






.


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (25 Novembre 2008)

LHO a dit:
			
		

> pop belge décalée


Parce que t'as déjà vue un truc belge pas décalé toi? :afraid:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2008)

oui, le chocolat... :rateau:


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (26 Novembre 2008)

Que peut on répondre à ça?:love:


----------



## wath68 (26 Novembre 2008)

*THE BIG F*

Guitare, basse, batterie ... vive le rock !

Le morceau débute tout en douceur, mais ça ne va pas durer. Monter le son !
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IVaSFtw8Fww&feature=related&fmt=18

Un groupe qui n'a malheureusement sorti que deux albums, "The Big F" et "If" sur le label Elektra.
Ça date de 1989, et ça n'a pas pris une ride.

*Une intéressante chronique du premier album.*


----------



## Bijot (26 Novembre 2008)

*The Horrorist - Flesh Is The Fever*

[YOUTUBE]1l_hk0p5uko[/YOUTUBE]​
Trop trop bon !!!


----------



## itako (26 Novembre 2008)

Avant d'aller en cours d'histoire de l'art j'écoute un petit Beat Pharmacy sous les conseils d'un ami, un dub écolo sauce house.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Novembre 2008)

le pendant de_ In Glorious Times_.








 Sleepytime Gorilla Museum 
_Of natural history._ 2004.








entre Art Bears et Henry Cow, du Rock Progressif passé au Metal abrasif...
avec la violoniste et chanteuse Carla Kihlstedt (présente sous le label Tzadik de Zorn avec un album perso _2 Foot yard_ et aussi complice de Fred Frith...).



[youtube]RB1rifPRlgk&hl=en&fs=1[/youtube]

Sleepytime Gorilla Museum - Of natural history _- _Phthisis.


.


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Novembre 2008)

Vus hier soir à l'enregistrement de "L'Album de la Semaine" sur Canal. Un p..... de pêche pour ces deux déjantés qui ne sont pas sans rappeler les B'52s des débuts. :love::love::love:
Deux sur scène et pourtant, ça fait du bruit, j'ai encore les oreilles qui sifflent!!!


----------



## naas (26 Novembre 2008)

Shut up and let me go cose I told you so ! :style:


----------



## teo (26 Novembre 2008)

Kristine W et l'album *Land of the living*, pas tout jeune (1996) mais toujours agité. Bon son dance, ça gigote et vu ses formes, ça se bouscule, sa voix est chaude et on voit le verre à moitié plein. Parfois, on ne demande que ça à un artiste, savoir divertir avec un minimum de qualité et de sincérité 






(oui bon maintenant elle est blonde tendance oxygénée, mais est-ce si important ? )


----------



## CouleurSud (26 Novembre 2008)

Alors, donc :

En fait, non, je n'ai rien à dire

Ah, quand même, si : le vent l'emportera et tout disparaîtra
Les vents d'Aquitaine ont ce pouvoir d'effacement
Mais ils laissent intactes
Les &#339;uvres :

[youtube]hIkXK6rxt4c[/youtube]


----------



## rabisse (26 Novembre 2008)

*P.J Harvey*, pour l'honnêteté et l'évidence qui suinte de chaque album, y compris dans le contre-pied du dernier"White  Chalk" (étroite parenté; ambiance+vestimentaire+graphe... avec les soeurs Brontë?)


----------



## itako (26 Novembre 2008)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/CPh8yGUnWog&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/CPh8yGUnWog&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## DeepDark (26 Novembre 2008)

*The Chemical Brothers*, Brotherhood.


----------



## Macadamia (26 Novembre 2008)

[youtube]JWnapx502uQ[/youtube] un live de toute beauté


----------



## Macbeth (27 Novembre 2008)

rabisse a dit:


> *P.J Harvey*, pour l'honnêteté et l'évidence qui suinte de chaque album, y compris dans le contre-pied du dernier"White  Chalk" (étroite parenté; ambiance+vestimentaire+graphe... avec les soeurs Brontë?)




White chalk a été une sacrée claque. PJ harvey exceptionnelle et a contre courant d'elle même.

Bon en ce moment moi c'est patrick watson, Andrew Bird et Syd Matters.... que tu calme. UN peu de Patrick Watson pour (ne pas) se réveiller: 

[youtube]YA2h9PrIUxs[/youtube]

( comment fait-on pour publier directement le lecteur Youtube???)
(ptoblème réoslu )


----------



## DeepDark (27 Novembre 2008)

Ce matin un petit Massive Attack 








@ Macbeth : il faut copier l'autre lien (à droite de la vidéo) et l'insérer entre les balises 
Oops


----------



## koeklin (27 Novembre 2008)

Macbeth a dit:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YA2h9PrIUxs
> ( comment fait-on pour publier directement le lecteur Youtube???)


c'est expliqué au bas de cette page: http://forums.macg.co/misc.php?do=bbcode


----------



## Macbeth (27 Novembre 2008)

Ah beh j'avais fait comme ça mais dans la prévisualisation ça n'avait pas fonctionné.
Bon du syd matters : 
[youtube]W67EuguQXbM[/youtube]


----------



## Anonyme (27 Novembre 2008)

King Crimson. _Red._ 1974.



.​


----------



## Amok (27 Novembre 2008)

Rien à faire : la voix de Stevie et les guitares me feront toujours craquer. Une simplicité apparente, la facilité d'un titre qui glisse tout seul :

[youtube]mVuhWA8EVMo[/youtube]

Une reprise étonnante du même morceau, par les Corrs (Quelles beautés, ces soeurs !) :love: :love: :love :​
[youtube]DulRaHmGYrs[/youtube]

Et là : une leçon de guitare. :love:.

[youtube]UwGQKuUeQC8[/youtube]

Le morceau original :

[youtube]Y9jeu2hwxis[/youtube]​ 
​


----------



## Amok (27 Novembre 2008)

DeepDark a dit:


> Ce matin un petit Massive Attack



:love: :love: :love:


[youtube]ygw2zmEVsvc[/youtube]​


----------



## JPTK (27 Novembre 2008)

LHO a dit:


> Mr Bungle
> Disco Volante. 1995



En fait, je me suis longtemps demandé, et me demande encore, s'il ne devait en rester qu'un, ne serait-ce pas cet album ? Je crois qu'après des centaines d'écoutes, suivant le contexte et le matériel que j'utilise pour l'écouter (rien d'extra mais casque ou hifi ou lieu qui diffère), j'entends encore des subtilités qui m'avaient échappées, des ambiances que je n'avais pas perçues... etc.

Patton n'a jamais fait mieux je pense, même si j'adore le 1er Fantomas (oui oui j'aime bcp les autres aussi mais bon).

Bon quand est-ce qu'il repasse dans son repère qu'est l'ancienne Belgique à Bruxelles ? Je le verrais bien une 4e fois, avec ou sans Zorn 

EDIT : 13 ans que je l'écoute régulièrement quand même, si tous les disques avaient cette durée de vie


----------



## teo (27 Novembre 2008)

Une série aléatoire avec *Natasha Atlas* et son _Ayeshteni_. Je la vois encore faire la danse du ventre sous le chapiteau du Paléo il y a une éternité 
Faudrait que je réencode entièrement tout mes *Transglobal Underground* tiens ça fait bien longtemps que je n'ai écouté ce son bruyant et métissé 

[YOUTUBE]Dr_cQKBCr4k[/YOUTUBE]

Ce n'est pas elle qui danse mais c'est sa musique


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Novembre 2008)

Macadamia a dit:


> [youtube]JWnapx502uQ[/youtube] un live de toute beauté



Quoiqu'en disent les puristes, j'ai toujours trouvé que la  vraie âme des Pink Floyd d'après Barrett, c'est Gilmour. :love::love::love:


----------



## Amok (27 Novembre 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Quoiqu'en disent les puristes, j'ai toujours trouvé que la  vraie âme des Pink Floyd d'après Barrett, c'est Gilmour. :love::love::love:




je m'insurge ! Il suffit d'écouter "The Final Cut" pour hurler que c'est Waters !!!! :love:


----------



## teo (27 Novembre 2008)

La vraie âme des Floyd, ce sont les Scissor Sisters  

OK OK Je sors 

[YOUTUBE]ONr5fl-0liQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Novembre 2008)

Amok a dit:


> je m'insurge ! Il suffit d'écouter "The Final Cut" pour hurler que c'est Waters !!!! :love:



The Final Cut, n'est presque pas un album des Pink Floyd. C'est déjà un album solo de Waters avec les Pink Floyd en guest comme précisé sur la pochette.


----------



## Amok (27 Novembre 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> The Final Cut, n'est presque pas un album des Pink Floyd. C'est déjà un album solo de Waters comme précisé sur la pochette.



Oui, mais l'album est quand même signé des Floyd, fesses de rat ! 
"Animals" était déjà un pur album waters, et que dire de "The wall" ? Le fait que la guitare de Gilmour soit parfaite à chaque sortie ne fait pas de lui "l'âme" des Floyd. Il suffit d'ailleurs d'écouter les albums suivants leur séparation pour le voir : même si cela reste d'un niveau bien supérieur à beaucoup de ce que l'on peut entendre, les textes n'ont plus rien à voir avec l'esprit du groupe, et la musique n'a plus la même "féérie" qu'avant.
On coupe la poire en deux : 
Pink Floyd, c'était les 4. Chacun d'eux a apporté un peu d'âme, et ca fonctionnait (enfin, à l'écoute, parce que dans la vie.... ). Un de moins, c'est comme une vinaigrette dont il manque l'huile, ou le vinaigre...


----------



## itako (27 Novembre 2008)

Le nouveau justice live
Svinkels
Encore un peu de faith no more
et quelques mix dubstep.


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Novembre 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Oui, mais l'album est quand même signé des Floyd, fesses de rat !
> "Animals" était déjà un pur album waters, et que dire de "The wall" ? Le fait que la guitare de Gilmour soit parfaite à chaque sortie ne fait pas de lui "l'âme" des Floyd. Il suffit d'ailleurs d'écouter les albums suivants leur séparation pour le voir : même si cela reste d'un niveau bien supérieur à beaucoup de ce que l'on peut entendre, les textes n'ont plus rien à voir avec l'esprit du groupe, et la musique n'a plus la même "féérie" qu'avant.
> On coupe la poire en deux :
> Pink Floyd, c'était les 4. Chacun d'eux a apporté un peu d'âme, et ca fonctionnait (enfin, à l'écoute, parce que dans la vie.... ). Un de moins, c'est comme une vinaigrette dont il manque l'huile, ou le vinaigre...



Le son d'Animals, c'est Gilmour.
La moitié des pistes de basse de The Wall c'est Gilmour.
Ecoute l'album "The Wall Under Construction" et tu verras ce que je veux dire. 

En ce qui concerne "A momentary Lapse Of Reason" je trouve justement que c'est un retour vers des tonalités à la "Animals" ou à la "Dark Side Of The Moon"

Mais ça n'est que mon avis 


Fesse de rat...


----------



## CouleurSud (27 Novembre 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Oui, mais l'album est quand même signé des Floyd, fesses de rat !
> "Animals" était déjà un pur album waters, et que dire de "The wall" ? Le fait que la guitare de Gilmour soit parfaite à chaque sortie ne fait pas de lui "l'âme" des Floyd. Il suffit d'ailleurs d'écouter les albums suivants leur séparation pour le voir : même si cela reste d'un niveau bien supérieur à beaucoup de ce que l'on peut entendre, les textes n'ont plus rien à voir avec l'esprit du groupe, et la musique n'a plus la même "féérie" qu'avant.
> On coupe la poire en deux :
> Pink Floyd, c'était les 4. Chacun d'eux a apporté un peu d'âme, et ca fonctionnait (enfin, à l'écoute, parce que dans la vie.... ). Un de moins, c'est comme une vinaigrette dont il manque l'huile, ou le vinaigre...





Fab'Fab a dit:


> Le son d'Animals, c'est Gilmour.
> La moitié des pistes de basse de The Wall c'est Gilmour.
> Ecoute l'album "The Wall Under Construction" et tu verras ce que je veux dire.
> 
> ...



En fait vous avez tous les deux à la fois raison et tort. L'âme des Floyd, c'est une conception mélodique qui se décale du blues, ce que les Beatles et les Beach Boys (entre autres) avaient déjà amorcé peu avant et qui, ainsi, se donne d'autre champs exploratoires que ceux du rock jusqu'alors. A ce titre, ce sont bien les quatre musiciens qui sont porteurs de cette âme et, plus particulièrement les trois "mélodistes" (Waters, Gilmour et Wright). Donc, Amok a raison. Mais Fab'Fab a tout autant raison : là où se manifeste le mieux la nouvelle construction mélodique des floyd, c'est bien dans les solos de Gilmour



(finalement, c'est moi qui ait raison)


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Novembre 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> (finalement, c'est moi qui ait raison)


----------



## Amok (27 Novembre 2008)

De toutes façons, un mec qui n'a pas été admis au test de Voight-Kampff n'a pas droit au chapitre ! dans 4 ans on n'en parlera plus !


----------



## teo (27 Novembre 2008)

@ Amok: A propos de moutons électroniques&#8230; "_It's a test, designed to provoke an emotional response&#8230;_"

Qui a samplé cette phrase et dans quel morceau ? [Indices: Sony+Beethoven]


----------



## Amok (27 Novembre 2008)

teo a dit:


> @ Amok: A propos de moutons électroniques "_It's a test, designed to provoke an emotional response_"
> 
> Qui a samplé cette phrase et dans quel morceau ? [Indices: Sony+Beethoven]



Histoire d'être honnête, je ne vais pas filer sur Google et je réponds : aucune idée !


----------



## teo (27 Novembre 2008)

Heureusement certains sont honnêtes et ne succombe pas à la gougueule attitude  Tu gagnes quand même un verre à ton prochain passage dans le 20e arrondissement  (et un séjour gratuit dans la Suite Tour Eiffel de la _Résidence Imperator-Ménilmontant_ :love.

Sigue Sigue Sputnik, _Love Missile F1-11 (Extended Version)_.
Le producteur était Giorgio Moroder (mais qu'allait-il faire dans cette galère ? ), ils étaient très explicitement sponsorisés par Sony (les camescopes de la marque étaient ultra présents dans leurs vidéos).
La version longue comporte un sample de _March from a Clockwork Orange_ de Kubrick (la fameuse 9e du sourdingue) et en tout cas deux extraits de _Blade Runner_ (une des premières scènes avec le fameux test Voight-Kampff dont tu parlais plus haut).
C'est de la bonne daube ridicule, typique 80's: ces guignols improbables avaient le but avoué de détrôner les Sex Pistols dans l'arnaque-show-business dans un genre assez laid de ces années là (stéréotypes punk/garçon-coiffeur/néo-romantique de caniveau). Inutile de dire qu'ils n'y sont pas arrivés  Mais le morceau n'est finalement pas aussi mauvais qu'il en a l'air. Westbam en a fait une reprise presque sobre sur _DJ Empire Presents a tribute to Giorgio Moroder_  Le morceau original est une perle tellement c'est con.






[YOUTUBE]DeV42-z9xsE[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Anonyme (27 Novembre 2008)

Chaque fois que je ré-entends _Love Missile_, j'ai l'envie de poursuivre sur *M/A/R/R/s* ... 



--

Allez, ce qui restera pour moi une des petites perles de cette année (avec le *knok on wood*  de TYG), Third, et particulièrement ce titre: 

[YOUTUBE]IhLMz2vUldo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dark-Tintin (27 Novembre 2008)

Lord Jimi Hendrix :

[YOUTUBE]BCwCBh0z3Hs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Macadamia (27 Novembre 2008)

[YOUTUBE]ehvzbRIWPx0[/YOUTUBE] magistral


----------



## KARL40 (27 Novembre 2008)

Gilmour est mieux que Waters ... 
Waters est mieux que Gilmour ...

Allons, Messieurs, un peu de sérieux 

PINK FLOYD c'est Syd Barret et basta !
Après qu'il se soit perdu, le FLOYD est devenu ennuyeux ... 
Non pas ennuyeux mais chiant ! :rateau:

Heureusement le punk est venu mettre un coup de pied à tous ces
groupes qui faisaient durer et durer les morceaux jusqu'à ce que l'on s'endorme !
2 ou 3 accords (pas plus, sinon on retombe dans les travers qu'on dénonce ), de l'envie, 
de la rage, la volonté d'exister et non de vivre ...
Et on s'amusait enfin ! 

J'attends avec impatience "mon" prochain coup de pied


----------



## Anonyme (27 Novembre 2008)

pour moi, Pink Floyd, c'est _Ummagumma_.
(le premier album sans Syd Barrett... avec sa pochette mise en abyme, comme si c'était quatre fois les Floyds...)

peut-être parce que c'est le premier que j'ai écouté à une époque où j'étais plutôt Kobaïen, Crimsonien et adepte des Mothers of Invention...

un album inconstant et désertique avec ses délires, ses manques et ses absences, mais qui a le mérite d'étre une forme d'album-recherche, un objet singulier et bizarre.



*******

playlist

Sleepytime Gorilla Museum
In Glorius Times

Mr Bungle
California

Mr Bungle
Mr Bungle

Fantômas
Director's cut



ambiance décalée entre musique de cirque expérimentale et film d'horreur psychédélique...


[youtube]lF8PhKTE7A4&hl=en&fs=1[/youtube]

Mr. Bungle - Mr. Bungle - My Ass is on Fire .


(la vidéo est vraiment crade et le son monophasé rajoute une ambiance_ destroy_ complètement involontaire...)



.


----------



## koeklin (27 Novembre 2008)

pour moi, Pink Floyd, c'est... Atom heart Mother  et pas seulement à cause la magnifique vache sur la couverture

pour être plus large c'est post-Syd Barett et Anté-"The Wall"

Vive les longs morceaux chiants...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2008)

avec _Liar_ et _Goat_ fin de la trilogie (essentielle) de The Jesus Lizard avec _Down _(1994).

















.


----------



## Pooley (28 Novembre 2008)

Ecouté que _Goat_, très bon, j'approuve .

Sinon, après avoir regardé Rock'nrolla (le dernier Guy Richie, dans le même esprit que Snatch et très bien réalisé au demeurant) j'ai commencé à écouter _The Subways_ qui apparaissent dans le film, très bon petit groupe de Rock Garage londonien.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mxwl9pF217c
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HDihldbw1Gc

Sinon le dernier Almamegretta, _Dubfellas_ (2006) déchire tout, j'essayerai de vous trouver des extraits.


----------



## Amok (28 Novembre 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Quoiqu'en disent les puristes, j'ai toujours trouvé que la  vraie âme des Pink Floyd d'après Barrett, c'est Gilmour. :love::love::love:



Pour toi, mon Fabulous ! 

[youtube]zqKkNezFG-g[/youtube]​


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Novembre 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Pour toi, mon Fabulous !
> 
> [youtube]zqKkNezFG-g[/youtube]​




:love::love::love:

Cela dit, j'étais très heureux de la reformation complète pour le Live 8.
Putain, quel live!!!!


----------



## JPTK (29 Novembre 2008)

Nan... j'aimerai jamais SY, pop insipide, rock intellectualiste et onaniste, noise barbant qui fait mal à la tête, j'ai jamais compris l'engouement pour ce groupe, cette dernière tentative sera... la dernière, berk.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2008)

écoute leur premier album (Sonic Youth) chez Neutral - 1981 
(réédition chez Geffen en 2006).








un album ultra minimaliste, bruitiste et dissonant, sombre, inquiétant, obscur, répétitif, destructuré, barré, radical...

pour moi, ce qu'on fait de mieux les SY avec _Confusion is Sex_ et _Kill Kr. Idols_.

ambiance extrême.


******* 

I dream I dream
The good and the bad 
Where the red fern grows
Loud and soft 
Destroyer


.


----------



## teo (29 Novembre 2008)

A propos de SSS, mon cher P, qui les aime beaucoup depuis qu'il est tout piti, me disait sur last.fm (rien ne lui échappe ) l'info suivante:



> Ne dis pas de bêtise sur Sigue Sigue Sputnik STP () Pour info Tony James (ex Sigue Sigue Sputnik et Generation X) avec Mick Jones (Clash) passe au Trabendo en décembre avec Carbon/Silicon leur nouveau groupe. ()



Ce sera donc le 17 décembre 2009 dans cette petite salle si agréable. Je vais essayer de trouver moyen la rencontre pourrait être intéressante :love:

Sinon, là, une curiosité d'une rencontre last.fm, un new yorkais, Roberto De Luna, qui m'a donné quelques mixes sans prétention, mélange mainstream et pointu appelés _Middle Aged Mom Workout_ 1, 2, 3 & 4.
Avec deux Moroder Grand Cru que j'aime toujours autant:

Une dédicace à Supermoquette, d'ici à l'éternité  (à voir pour les boulafacettes et les chorés typiques)

[YOUTUBE]JppSmLVKGVQ[/YOUTUBE]

et (Faaaaaaaaaaaaaab'Faaaaaaaaaaaaab! ) *Amanda Lear* avec _Follow me_ sur _Sweet Revenge_

[YOUTUBE]tZx0hrG8CkQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## wath68 (29 Novembre 2008)

wormeyes a dit:


> Chaque fois que je ré-entends _Love Missile_, j'ai l'envie de poursuivre sur *M/A/R/R/s* ...




et moi ça me re-re-re-donne envie de re-re-revoir "la folle journée de Ferris Bueller" :rateau:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ssRPCF5rdcY&fmt=18


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2008)

Nirvana
_Bleach_. 1989

l'album des origines...


















.


----------



## Macadamia (30 Novembre 2008)

le grunge est né avec kurt

kurt est mort avec le grunge


----------



## Craquounette (30 Novembre 2008)

[YOUTUBE]S-vE3siPVTw[/YOUTUBE]

En attendant de trouver et d'écouter son dernier album.

Paroles, musique... Rien à jeter : Sheller 




...
Et moi je te connais à peine
Mais ce serait une veine
Qu'on s'en aille un peu comme eux
On pourrait se faire sans que ça gêne 
De la place pour deux
Mais si ça ne vaut pas la peine
Que j'y revienne
Il faut me le dire au fond des yeux
Quel que soit le temps que ça prenne
Quel que soit l'enjeu
Je veux être un homme heureux
...​


----------



## CouleurSud (30 Novembre 2008)

Macadamia a dit:


> le grunge est né avec kurt
> 
> kurt est mort avec le grunge



Pas tout à fait. Il faudra attendre 1995 et le troisième album d'Alice In Chains

Et peut-être même 1998, avec les derniers morceaux du groupe : notamment le fameux _Died


_


----------



## yvos (30 Novembre 2008)

[YOUTUBE][/YOUTUBE]Il me semble que la paternité du grunge revient à d'autres, genre Mudhoney, Soundgarden, etc..

Tiens, un petit coup pour la route :

Mudhoney, Every Good boy Deserves Fudge, contemporain de Nervermind, mais un peu plus garage 






Let it sliiiiiiiiiiiiiide :love:

[YOUTUBE]WbmULwkTXio[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## DarkPeDrO (30 Novembre 2008)

[YOUTUBE]M5mjN32G1iI[/YOUTUBE]


Bah oui, j'ai agrandi mon "bagage" niveau Rock 

...



...


Mais je suis pas fanatique ^^ je préfère le Rap...


----------



## Schillier21 (30 Novembre 2008)

DarkPeDrO a dit:


> [youtube]M5mjN32G1iI[/youtube]
> 
> 
> Bah oui, j'ai agrandi mon "bagage" niveau Rock
> ...





Perso j'appellerai pas ça du rock.... dans ce cas là moi aussi je préfère le rap^^


Je te conseille plutôt ça:  Fiction Plane (avec le fils de sting^^)

[youtube]n9hNjNlXTQ8&feature=related[/youtube]​


----------



## Dark-Tintin (30 Novembre 2008)

Fils de sting... Déjà ça sent mauvais


----------



## nemo77 (30 Novembre 2008)

Stendeck Faces


----------



## Michele Bugliaro (30 Novembre 2008)

Moi, j'écoute les Stray Cats - du rockabilly en général.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2008)

yvos a dit:


> Il me semble que la paternité du grunge revient à d'autres, genre Mudhoney, Soundgarden, etc..



le premier est Melvins, viennent ensuite Soundgarden et Muhodney, Nirvana, Alice in Chains et Pearl Jam.



CouleurSud a dit:


> Pas tout à fait. Il faudra attendre 1995 et le troisième album d'Alice In Chains
> 
> Et peut-être même 1998, avec les derniers morceaux du groupe : notamment le fameux _Died
> 
> ...



dans la continuité Grunge, il y a Witch (une sorte de Dinosaur Jr en plus crade, entre Heavy-Garage et Lo-Fi...).







Witch. _Paralyzed_. 2008.


.


----------



## DarkPeDrO (30 Novembre 2008)

Schillier21 a dit:


> Perso j'appellerai pas ça du rock.... dans ce cas là moi aussi je préfère le rap^^
> 
> 
> Je te conseille plutôt ça:  Fiction Plane (avec le fils de sting^^)
> ...




Oui mais alors, si c'est pas du rock, c'est du quoi??


----------



## Schillier21 (30 Novembre 2008)

DarkPeDrO a dit:


> Oui mais alors, si c'est pas du rock, c'est du quoi??




bon d'accord c'est communément appelé du rock, mais pour moi, c'est de la daube (avis totalement personnel^^)




sinon cet aprèms c'est une petite session Wax Tailor...

[YOUTUBE]6nQRRgpJlz8&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Macadamia (30 Novembre 2008)

[YOUTUBE]nxpblnsJEWM[/YOUTUBE] premier morceau à la basse


----------



## Craquounette (30 Novembre 2008)

[YOUTUBE]paljsysESNA[/YOUTUBE]​
Marvin​
Ils sont suisses, c'est léger, ça passe bien, ça met de bonne humeur et le clip est sympa


----------



## Macadamia (30 Novembre 2008)

[YOUTUBE]mtToc5EmSho[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dark-Tintin (30 Novembre 2008)

Des fois je me demande pourquoi on voit toujours les bassistes faire des accords alors qu'à l'oreile on entend jouer qu'une note :mouais:


----------



## itako (30 Novembre 2008)

nemo77 a dit:


> Stendeck Faces



Ca a pas l'air dégeu, y'a moyen que tu le connaisse alors lui


----------



## rabisse (30 Novembre 2008)

*Sixteen Horsepower*._Low Estate-1997_.Rock folk christique.






Souvenirs d'empathie immédiate... *Brimstone rock.*


----------



## Romuald (30 Novembre 2008)

Suite à une discussion récente, j'ai ressorti ça de ma discothèque. Il arrachait pas mal, Syd, il y a quarante ans.
(Inutile de regarder la vidéo, c'est le titre sur fond noir tout le long. Quant à la qualité, je pense que le master du disque doit provenir d'un piratage de concert sur magneto cassette d'époque )

[YOUTUBE]KZZjwrTlCcE[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## nemo77 (30 Novembre 2008)

itako a dit:


> Ca a pas l'air dégeu, y'a moyen que tu le connaisse alors lui


sur la photo cela ne me dit rien dit un nom et je te dirais si je connais


----------



## nemo77 (30 Novembre 2008)

klangstabil, math and emotion


----------



## CouleurSud (30 Novembre 2008)

Romuald a dit:


> Suite à une discussion récente, j'ai ressorti ça de ma discothèque. Il arrachait pas mal, Syd, il y a quarante ans.
> (Inutile de regarder la vidéo, c'est le titre sur fond noir tout le long. Quant à la qualité, je pense que le master du disque doit provenir d'un piratage de concert sur magneto cassette d'époque )
> 
> [youtube]KZZjwrTlCcE[/youtube]​





Alors, le tout premier (1967)

_Arnold Layne_

[youtube]bhJYqa_htCY[/youtube]


----------



## rabisse (30 Novembre 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Alors, le tout premier (1967)


*1967 Grande année*...  

[YOUTUBE]ODR77SCzn5U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2008)

.





​

.


----------



## itako (30 Novembre 2008)

nemo77 a dit:


> sur la photo cela ne me dit rien dit un nom et je te dirais si je connais




Un ancien batteur de napalm death?

Scorn

Vu que t'a l'air d'apprécier l'industriel électro et les tatouages : )


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2008)

itako a dit:


> Un ancien batteur de napalm death?
> 
> Scorn
> 
> Vu que t'a l'air d'apprécier l'industriel électro et les tatouages : )



il joue aussi dans _Painkiller_ avec Zorn et Bill Laswell... 


.


----------



## CouleurSud (30 Novembre 2008)

rabisse a dit:


> *1967 Grande année*...
> 
> [youtube]ODR77SCzn5U[/youtube]





LHO a dit:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Mais qui aurait pu explorer ces _terra incognita ?

_Sans les pionniers du garage_ ?

_Count Five._ Psychotic Reaction _(1966)[youtube]JLImLybkTD4&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## JPTK (30 Novembre 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Des fois je me demande pourquoi on voit toujours les bassistes faire des accords alors qu'à l'oreile on entend jouer qu'une note :mouais:



lol... ça paraît pourtant évident. T'as qu'à dire que ce sont des poseurs aussi pendant que tu y es ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Mais qui aurait pu explorer ces _terra incognita ?
> 
> _Sans les pionniers du garage_ ?
> 
> _Count Five._ Psychotic Reaction _(1966)




le titre de l'album me fait penser à un titre de film qu'aurait pu tourner Russ Meyer...  

sinon, c'est une génération qui m'a échappé, tout comme le Rockabilly des années 50 et bien d'autres choses encore... 

donc, merci de combler cet espace. 


.


----------



## itako (30 Novembre 2008)

LHO a dit:


> il joue aussi dans _Painkiller_ avec Zorn et Bill Laswell...
> 
> 
> .




Plausible, mais étonnamment le free jazz grindcore j'ose pas trop approcher, après peut-être me ferez vous changer d'avis.


Sinon la


----------



## rabisse (30 Novembre 2008)

LHO a dit:


> sinon, c'est une génération qui m'a échappé, tout comme le Rockabilly des années 50 et bien d'autres choses encore...
> .


Oh... je suis à peu près sûr que... *non*... 

:love::love::love:
[YOUTUBE]f_43oxVxr8A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dark-Tintin (30 Novembre 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> lol... ça paraît pourtant évident. T'as qu'à dire que ce sont des poseurs aussi pendant que tu y es ?




T'es assez simpliste 

Ce que je veux dire c'est que souvent dans le rock ou le metal la basse seconde la guitare rythmique (enfin c'est plutot une 2eme guitare qui à été ajoutée pour souligner la basse), et on peut pas dire que la basse fasse beaucoup d'arpèges ou accords, pourtant ou voix souvent les bassistes en position d'accord... 
Et je parle surtout pour le rock et le metal ou la basse à ce role simpliste, pas pour les jazz et autres 
(Je mets pas en cause l'utilité de la basse, soit pas trop 1er degrès non plus... )


----------



## JPTK (30 Novembre 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> T'es assez simpliste
> 
> Ce que je veux dire c'est que souvent dans le rock ou le metal la basse seconde la guitare rythmique (enfin c'est plutot une 2eme guitare qui à été ajoutée pour souligner la basse), et on peut pas dire que la basse fasse beaucoup d'arpèges ou accords, pourtant ou voix souvent les bassistes en position d'accord...
> Et je parle surtout pour le rock et le metal ou la basse à ce role simpliste, pas pour les jazz et autres
> (Je mets pas en cause l'utilité de la basse, soit pas trop 1er degrès non plus... )



nan mais t'as pas bien compris l'utilité de faire un accord à la basse surtout, même en ne jouant qu'une note, ça permet juste d'enchaîner des notes qui vont ensemble, alors oui tu joues note par note mais tu gardes l'accord comme car c'est plus pratique, enfin il me semble mais je dois être simpliste.


----------



## JPTK (1 Décembre 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Ce que je veux dire c'est que souvent dans le rock ou le metal la basse seconde la guitare rythmique (enfin c'est plutot une 2eme guitare qui à été ajoutée pour souligner la basse) [...] Et je parle surtout pour le rock et le metal ou la basse à ce role simpliste[...]



Heureusement d'ailleurs que c'est pas le cas pour une tripotée de groupe de rock sinon ça serait bien chiant :rateau:


----------



## Chang (1 Décembre 2008)

Hier soir, arrivee a Shanghai comme beaucoup de dimanche soir avant de rembaucher le lundi ... A l'aeroport, apres un vol ou jai dormi la plus grande partie des 90mn, je ne me sens pas l'envie d'une musique qui tape ... je browse le pod et tombe sur Consumed de Plastikman ... on en a deja parle ici je crois.

Toujours au poil. Les basses rondes, l'espace, la tranquilite ... avec un bon casque c'est la relax assuree ... Je me suis passe Locomotion en boucle apres. C'est vraiment mon coup de coeur de cet album.

Lien Last FM.


----------



## Fab'Fab (1 Décembre 2008)

En pleine écoute de "Electric Argument", le dernier McCartney/The Fireman.

entre un album classique de Macca et un petit truc qui fait que c'est pas entièrement un album de Macca.
Je ne sais pas encore quoi en penser.


----------



## Mobyduck (1 Décembre 2008)

*Guns N' Roses - Chinese Democracy*






Site officiel
Sur MySpace
Sur Deezer

Mes sentiments sont confus. Comme album rock je le trouve plutôt bon, par contre, comme nouvel album des Guns...je sais pas, manque un truc, j'ai pas retrouvé la flamme de la grande époque...

...m'enfin, rien que pour le sublissime _Better_ Chinese Democracy mérite qu'on s'y attarde.  :love:  :love:


----------



## teo (1 Décembre 2008)

The Rootsman remixed: _International language of dub_. Pour amateurs de dub.


Lola rennt, la BO du film _Cours, Lola, Cours_. J'ai vu le film hier soir. J'ai adoré, limite agacé par ce film, urbain, tout en boucles et énergie, sans fausse note. La bo est excellente, l'actrice et interprète de certains morceaux, Franka Potente_ (Puissante, Efficace en italien)_ est la fille aux cheveux rouges qui court, qui veut réussir à se prouver à elle-même et à son mec, quelque chose.


[YOUTUBE]vs5dSqVmRbQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (1 Décembre 2008)

Ah vi je l'ai vu ce flim... Très sympa oui.

Sinon là.. Christine.




C'est pas du Fleetwood Mac mais c'est too "perfect" pour bosser trankilou ! 
"No Road Is The Right Road" :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (1 Décembre 2008)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:


> Ah vi je l'ai vu ce flim... Très sympa oui.
> 
> Sinon là.. Christine.
> 
> ...




Valérie Lemercier a un pseudo quand elle chante? :afraid:


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (1 Décembre 2008)

Ouais elle a changé juste avant sa période "Pop Wok" de "Goûtes mes frites" mais les fans l'ont pas suivi.....
Bizarre.


----------



## JPTK (1 Décembre 2008)

Ça faisait longtemps


----------



## teo (1 Décembre 2008)

Aléatoire avec *Cassius*, _1999_. Je me régale toujours autant avec La Mouche


----------



## radmou (1 Décembre 2008)

IV MY People -  Certifié conforme

Ahh le rap c'est plus ce que c'était... (...)ß


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (2 Décembre 2008)

teo a dit:


> Aléatoire avec *Cassius*, _1999_. Je me régale toujours autant avec La Mouche


La version album ou le remix de DJ Falcon ? (Je le trouve encore meilleur..!   )


----------



## La mouette (2 Décembre 2008)

DJ Tiesto


----------



## teo (2 Décembre 2008)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:


> La version album ou le remix de DJ Falcon ? (Je le trouve encore meilleur..!   )



Album !  Je ne connais pas la version de Falcon !

Petit clin d'oeil bientot rétrospectif à 2008 en ce début décembre, je découvre la page Best of 2008 sur last.fm. C'est statistiquement ce que les membres ont écouté cette année et avec le rachat de last.fm par CBS, avec l'explosion des adhésions et du Web communautaire (le goût de celui-ci a bien changé depuis mon adhésion en 2004 ) depuis une année ou deux, ça n'augmente pas les chances des écoutes alternatives. De plus, les albums en sortie physique sont seuls pris en compte, les artistes sortant des morceaux uniquement en digital et téléchargement sont écartés. Dommage, quand on sait que pour beaucoup d'artistes qui débutent, la distribution sur internet est quasiment la seule possible face aux majors&#8230; Mais c'est pas nouveau, il suffit de voir combien touche un artiste sur last.fm par morceau scrobblé pour se dire que les petits ne sont toujours pas à la fête&#8230;

Catégorie _Morceau_, c'est évidemment (comme chaque année depuis  ?) Coldplay qui truste le top 10 avec 6 extraits de leur album, _Viva La Vida_, suivi par MGMT (aka _The Management_) avec 3 morceaux. Coldplay m'ennuie, j'ai arrêté d'acheter leurs albums, toujours un peu la même chose, non ? Par contre, j'ai beaucoup écouté de MGMT cette année, comme quoi, mainstream, quand tu nous tiens&#8230; Je ne connais pas Katty Perry, la seule étrangère dans le Top 10, si quelqu'un connait _I kissed a girl_, qu'il hésite pas à en parler 

Côté _Artiste ayant sorti un premier album en 2008_, c'est MGMT qui sort N° 1, je trouve pas l'album excellent dans son ensemble&#8230; mais bon, ils ont quand même quelques titres bien foutus. Quant aux autres, je n'en ai jamais entendu parler 

Pour le Top _Album_, ben, vous retrouvez quelques têtes connues (je vous parlerai pas des 2 premiers, vous ne serez pas étonné ), il faut que je trouve le temps d'écouter le _Third_ de Portishead, N°3 évidemment 

En attendant 2009&#8230; Hercules and Love Affair et leur _Hercules and Love Affair_. Décidemment j'aime beaucoup cet album


----------



## La mouette (2 Décembre 2008)




----------



## Macadamia (2 Décembre 2008)

les trois accords, quebequois, décalés, sympas.....


----------



## Schillier21 (2 Décembre 2008)

Jimmy Page and the Black Crowes







Pour se détendre après une longue journée de merde et comme petite pause au milieu de tout le travail que je dois faire ce soir...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (2 Décembre 2008)

Après une journée de daube, c'est plutôt ça. 










Qu'est-ce que c'est bon. Merci encore à celui qui me l'a filé il y a quelques temps. 
Il se reconnaîtra.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2008)

j'aime bien les versions de _My Lovers_, _Water_ et _Wang Dang Doodle_. 



*******
sinon, toujours

Sleepytime Gorilla Museum. 

playlist de _Of Natural History_ et _In Glorious Time_.


.


----------



## Picouto (3 Décembre 2008)

LHO a dit:


> le premier est Melvins, viennent ensuite Soundgarden et Muhodney, Nirvana, Alice in Chains et Pearl Jam.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Je n'ai jamais compris qu'on associe Pearl Jam et grunge. A croire qu'un groupe sorti fin 80- début 90 avec a minima un guitariste est systématiquement grunge...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2008)

parlons plutôt de la scène de Seattle (Mudhoney, Nirvana, Soundgarden, Pearl Jam, Alice in Chains, The Melvins...).

the "Seattle sound"... 


*******

playlist pour la pluie:

The konki Duet
_Il fait tout gris_. 2005

de l'électro-pop douce-amer et sucrée sur des mélodies enfantines avec une atmosphère à la Wyatt.

_Slow Sex
Tu vas partir sans moi
Il fait tout gris
Le mariage dans les nuages
Cindy_

et

Thierry Zaboitzeff
_Prométhée_. 1984

échappé de Art Zoyd et créateur d'environnements sonores pour la scène vivante,
avec Prométhée, il revisite Eschyle, avec des sonorités sombres et lentes.

_Part Ia
Part Ib
Part If
Part IIf
Part IIg_








.


----------



## JPTK (3 Décembre 2008)

Toi faudrait que tu me files ta playlist de l'année


----------



## teo (3 Décembre 2008)

Le dernier podcast dafresh est une tuerie tranquille et froide comme je les aime. Et un des rares podcasts à proposer le chapitrage qui permet un tracklisting efficace pour trouver les morceaux qu'on aime dedans.
Si Mado ne fait rien le 16 janvier, il sera sur Montpellier

Sur sa page en streaming, une bonne version de The Age of Love (Age of Love, 1992), c'est incroyable comme ce morceau est toujours ok alors que ça fait plus de 15 ans qu'il est repris par les uns et les autres J'ai toujours React Showcase CD où je l'avais découvert. Classique, vraiment


----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Toi faudrait que tu me files ta playlist de l'année




difficile, mais j'essaierai... 
(elle devrait inclure au moins Mr Bungle, Tomahawk, Carnival in Coal, Estradasphere et Sleepytime Gorilla Museum...). 


*******
playlist en vrac de Mike Patton.

Team Sleep
Nuclear Rabbit
Sepultura (_Roots_)
Great Jewish Music - Burt Bacharach
Mr Bungles
John Zorn (_Hemophiliac_ et _Moonchild_)
Dillinger Escape Plan (_Irony is a Dead Scene_)
Rise Above (_24 Black Flag Songs to Benefit the West Memphis Three_)


.


----------



## JPTK (3 Décembre 2008)

LHO a dit:


> difficile, mais j'essaierai...
> (elle devrait inclure au moins Mr Bungle, Tomahawk, Carnival in Coal, Estradasphere et Sleepytime Gorilla Museum...).



J'ai déjà tout :rateau:
Nan pas Carnival et j'ai qu'un titre de SGM


----------



## Amok (3 Décembre 2008)

Attention ! C'est du lourd qui tache !!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> J'ai déjà tout :rateau:
> Nan pas Carnival et j'ai qu'un titre de SGM




pour Sleepytime Gorilla Museum, ils ne sont plus distribué en France. 
il faut les commander (que trois albums) _via_ la FNOUC (délai sous 8 jours).
et pas de concerts prévus de ce côté-ci de l'atlantique...  :rateau:

_Of Natural History _est une véritable tuerie. :love:

j'avais déjà mis le lien MySp (pour les 4 titres du dernier album, entre Peter Hamill, King Crimson, Henry Cow et Art Bears avec une pointe de Napalm Death...) 

.


----------



## Fab'Fab (3 Décembre 2008)

T'es pas fou, Amok!


----------



## Amok (3 Décembre 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> T'es pas fou, Amok!



J'adore ! Déjà, la réal de taratata (surtout à l'époque) c'était quelque chose ! Et puis, la voix de Kingsberry... Là faut avouer que les vieux de la vieille arrachent grave ! :love:
Et le guitariste, tout zen, en costar... :love:

(ce site est une mine ! ).


----------



## macarel (3 Décembre 2008)

LHO a dit:


> pour Sleepytime Gorilla Museum, ils ne sont plus distribué en France.
> il faut les commander (que trois albums) _via_ la FNOUC (délai sous 8 jours).
> et pas de concerts prévus de ce côté-ci de l'atlantique...  :rateau:
> 
> ...



J e viens d'écouter les quatre morceaux, pour le dernier je rajouterai l'influence Gentle Giant, assez flagrant, je me demande même si ce n'est pas eux, d'une façon ou d'un autre. Je ne connais pas les noms des musiciens, je chercherai ce soir


----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2008)

macarel a dit:


> J e viens d'écouter les quatre morceaux, pour le dernier je rajouterai l'influence Gentle Giant, assez flagrant, je me demande même si ce n'est pas eux, d'une façon ou d'un autre. Je ne connais pas les noms des musiciens, je chercherai ce soir




sinon, oui, il y a comme une filiation avérée...  
un Gentle Giant en plus metal.

mais, il n'y a pas l'ombre d'un des frères Shulman... 


*******
Sleepytime Gorilla Museum:

Matthias Bossi (banjo - batterie - chant - xylophone)
Nils Frykdahl (flûte - guitare - chant)
Carla Kihlstedt (orgue - guitare - violon - autoharpe - chant)
Dan Rathbun (basse - trombone - luth - chant)
Moe Staiano (glockenspiel - percussions) 
Frank Grau (batterie - melodica)


 Carla Kihlstedt a joué avec Fred Frith et édité chez Zorn _via_ Tzadik (_2 Foot Yard_).

et l'album a été édité sur le label de Trey Spruance (ex-guitariste de Mr.Bungle...).  


.


----------



## richard-deux (3 Décembre 2008)

Je viens de découvrir _Benjamin Biolay_ et _Françoiz Breut_.

Je ne pensais pas que la musique française pouvait être si bonne. 

Benjamin Biolay, un faux Gainsbourg mais albums (_Rose Kennedy_ & _Trash Yéyé_) très agréables.


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (3 Décembre 2008)

En ce moment Radio sur LAST FM.
A ce sujet j'ai une petite question.
J'ai remarqué plusieurs fois que les titres diffusés ne correspondait pas à ceux qui étaient affiché dans la petite fenêtre.
Ex : Annoncé "Smoke on the water" de Deep Purple sur "Deepest Purple" (Que je possède) et PAF le morceau commence par le solo de Stairway to Heaven enchainé sur l'intro de "You really got me" des kinks et enfin SOTW commence... Ze bootleg quoi.
Même chose sur "I'd love to change the world" de Ten Years After, la version diffusée a chaque fois est un live énorme 1000 fois mieux que la version album. (Je l'ai cherché sur tous leurs lives... Jamais trouvé.)

D'ou ils sortent ces morceaux ? Ils sont diffusés par qui ?


----------



## teo (3 Décembre 2008)

Last.fm était une boite londonnienne orientée auditeur/petit label, dont je vous ai bassiné les oreilles ici pour sa convialité pendant un moment ici. Ils ont été racheté par CBS mi 2007. Ils diffusent les CD sortis par les artistes, légalement diffusés après versement des droits auprès des auteurs en Grande-Bretagne. Les albums sont donc des albums qui ne sont pas forcément trouvables dans le commerce en France. La plupart des morceaux français "basiques" (Brel, Gainsbourg, V. Paradis&#8230 étaient au début extraits de compilations étrangères, rarement dispos en France. Maintenant, ça a peut-être changé depuis leur rachat&#8230; CBS étant plus orienté business et pub à la suite de tout les sites de type Webde0, même si ça m'étonnerait que CBS pioche dans le bootleg pirate, ça foutrait mal à la RIAA&#8230; Mais à part ça, les mauvaises infos, ça peut aussi exister et last.fm peut aussi se tromper&#8230; 
Une petite recherche par titre exact sur discogs te permettra peut-être de trouver ton bonheur 

Je découvre Glass Candy et B/E/A/T/B/O/X. Electroclash, synth, 80's, froideur&#8230; et bien sympa  :love: _Digital Versicolor_ :love:
A Paris avec Mark Moore, _ex-_S'Xpress le 13 décembre (merci jphg pour l'info&#8230. C U there ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (3 Décembre 2008)

teo a dit:


> Last.fm était une boite londonnienne orientée auditeur/petit label, dont je vous ai bassiné les oreilles ici pour sa convialité pendant un moment ici. Ils ont été racheté par CBS mi 2007. Ils diffusent les CD sortis par les artistes, légalement diffusés après versement des droits auprès des auteurs en Grande-Bretagne. Les albums sont donc des albums qui ne sont pas forcément trouvables dans le commerce en France. La plupart des morceaux français "basiques" (Brel, Gainsbourg, V. Paradis&#8230 étaient au début extraits de compilations étrangères, rarement dispos en France. Maintenant, ça a peut-être changé depuis leur rachat&#8230; CBS étant plus orienté business et pub à la suite de tout les sites de type Webde0, même si ça m'étonnerait que CBS pioche dans le bootleg pirate, ça foutrait mal à la RIAA&#8230; Mais à part ça, les mauvaises infos, ça peut aussi exister et last.fm peut aussi se tromper&#8230;
> Une petite recherche par titre exact sur discogs te permettra peut-être de trouver ton bonheur
> 
> Je découvre Glass Candy et B/E/A/T/B/O/X. Electroclash, synth, 80's, froideur&#8230; et bien sympa  :love: _Digital Versicolor_ :love:
> A Paris avec Mark Moore, _ex-_S'Xpress le 13 décembre (merci jphg pour l'info&#8230. C U there ?


Ben non, la beatbx passe chez moi avant.


----------



## kaos (3 Décembre 2008)

Tres bien ce fil ..... ça change de chercher et découvrir sur deezer  Surtout que je connais pas le 10 ème de ce que vous citez .

J'enchaine donc sur deux albums très différents qui me mettent la claque depuis quelques semaines.
_Et je me permet de souligner un petit truc , j'ai pendant longtemps consommer du son mp3
et c'était assez rare que j'achète des albums , je trouvais les prix très élevés.
Depuis peu je me suis orienté sur Amazon qui propose les albums d'occasion et neuf , sachant que les albums d'occasion sont encore emballés et sont vendus par des boutiques ayant encore des stocks ._



Nneka  "victim of truth"







http://www.nnekaworld.com

Achter l'album 

 Hip Hop / Soul / Reggae sur un genre de JUNGLE  assez dur a définir , je trouve cet album tres sexy et tres mature , ce n'est pas spécialement le genre de son que j'écoute mais j'avoue avoir été charmé .
C'est loin d'etre nouveau je crois que cet album est de 2005 ou 2006 ( a vérifier ) 
Un album qui devrait plaire a beaucoup sans pour autant etre consensuel .






EL-P  "I'll sleep when you're dead * "*

Ecoute









www.myspace.com/elproducto


Acheter l'album 

Voici du lourd ,EL-P est un rappeur qui propose un son tres riche parfois super éléctronique  et son flow, tendu au possible, se plaque sur des architectures sonores qui déboisent, décortiquent, mastiquent tout ce que l'on peut entendre habituellement. Au final, une pesanteur apocalyptique , un hip-hop nouveau qui va faire parler de lui.

A ne pas manquer


Je retourne de ce pas sur les pages précédentes à l'aide de mon  cmd+c et cmd+v en direction  de 10H et wikipédia  .


----------



## itako (4 Décembre 2008)

Alors moi la je suis sous bootcamp, donc windows parce que je bidouille un truc, alors j'écoute ma bibliothèque lastfm.
Alors la c'est plutot marrant il me ressort du* static x*, j'ai passé je suis actuellement sur du *skream *pour faire simple.


----------



## kaos (4 Décembre 2008)

Hi _*X static* _c'est marrant ça , j'suis pas fan de métal US mais ils ont quand même fait quelques titres très très bon , notamment  utilisés pour un film tout pourri "la reine des damnés" j'étais tombé sur la BO du film en mp3 , et du coup j'ai voulu voir le film .... voilà pour la ptite histoire


----------



## itako (4 Décembre 2008)

Oui enfin bon j'écoutai ça en 3éme, et uniquement l'album Machine je crois, get to the gone et compagnie, la même période de découverte de massive attack me semble-il.


Le metal maintenant c'est plus trop mon dada de toute façon!

Sinon la il me met de ma biblio:
*EZ3kiel* - surement , une des créme de eZ3kiel.
*Gorillaz* - All lone, je pense que ça ne se présente plus..
du *moby*, du *coldcut*, aaaa du metal! *Carnal Forge*, ma période melodic death, *Dj krush*.
*Les black angels*, ça ça poutre toujours autant en stone rock.
J'attend un pti dub la....*Envy *oué non pas de scremo la.. a du *amon tobin*, on y est presque.. Le live au *G3*, la reprise de Zappa, non... Bon va pour *venetian snares*...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (5 Décembre 2008)

​

Excusez du peu*Victor Wooten, Marcus Miller et Stanley Clarcke réunis ensemble sur un même L.P.
Gros projet, gros son, grosses basses. Un peu hermétique, mais je crois savoir que 2-3 bassistes traînent dans le coin.  

ça fait 15 ans que j'attendais cet album.


----------



## IceandFire (5 Décembre 2008)

j'écoute un live des Cure love de 1995 à glastonbury...du pure bonheur..."une madeleine" comme dirait Teo ....


----------



## richard-deux (5 Décembre 2008)

Me voilà encore à découvrir de la musique française.
Aujourd'hui, *Emilie Simon*.





:love:


----------



## kaos (5 Décembre 2008)

Allé .... va pour decouvrir *Emilie Simon 
*


----------



## richard-deux (5 Décembre 2008)

kaos a dit:


> Allé .... va pour decouvrir *Emilie Simon
> *



[YOUTUBE]MnecJtc6APU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## kaos (5 Décembre 2008)

Oh mais c'est pas un Jazzmutant qui apparait quelques secondes dans sle clip ...... arf !
Sinon elle a quand même une tete a fessée elle ! :love:

bon je retourne à ce LIVE A L'OLYMPIA voir ce que ça donne


----------



## richard-deux (5 Décembre 2008)

kaos a dit:


> Oh mais c'est pas un Jazzmutant qui apparait quelques secondes dans sle clip ...... arf !
> Sinon elle a quand même une tete a fessée elle ! :love:
> 
> bon je retourne à ce LIVE A L'OLYMPIA voir ce que ça donne



Sur Youtube, il y a 12 vidéos du concert à L'Olympia.
Elle chante en français et anglais.
Sa musique est éléctro-pop-folk... 

J'aime bien. :love:


----------



## kaos (5 Décembre 2008)

C'est pas une artiste vers qui j'aurais été de moi même , mais c'est pas mal du tout et c est assez frais faut le reconnaitre ! merci beaucoup !

Son live passe de titre en titre ma fois .... pas besoin de toucher à quoi que ce soit ...on se laisse porter

TRES BIEN


----------



## Anonyme (5 Décembre 2008)

to Ed_the_Head


Stanley Clarke, je me souviens d'un album solo Journey to Love (1975), un album sucré à la sauce Jazz-Rock, genre j'en-remets-une-couche ou pousse-toi-c'est-mon-tour...

le grand Stanley Clarke, c'est la période Miles Davis...

des types comme Stanley Clarke ou Tony William ou Herbie Hancock, sortis de la sphère Miles, ils ne font rien qu'une musique sirupeuse et ennuyeuse, mais ultra virtuose...



*******
The Jesus and Mary Chain
_Darklands_. 1987.

c'est apaisé, moins noisy et plus rock que _Psychocandy._..








.


----------



## kaos (5 Décembre 2008)

IceandFire a dit:


> j'écoute un live des Cure love de 1995 à glastonbury...du pure bonheur..."une madeleine" comme dirait Teo ....




c'est pas du jeu ! tu triches ..... les CURE ça vieilli pas, même si on aime pas , ben on aime bien quand même , serais-ce du aux relents passés d'une mémoire collective ..... on sait pas pourquoi, mais ça fonctionne


----------



## DarkPeDrO (5 Décembre 2008)

Punaize! Je DÉ-TES-TE son nouveau style, je suis en train d'écouter son nouvel album, c'est pas mal pour les dépressifs, ou bien le soir, avant de te coucher. Mais je préférais quand il rappait, parce que là, c'est pas du tout mon truc.
Bref, voila un avant-gout de son nouvel album: *808's & Heartbreak*.

[YOUTUBE]xiRX6Gk5ym8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## macarel (6 Décembre 2008)

Dans une vague de nostalgia:rose:[/url], j'écoute Lou REED sur "Rock and Roll Animal":love:
Surtout "Heroin" reste très impressionant, Steve Hunter et Dick Wagner aux guitares, c'est magique, chair de poule je dirai même
http://video.aol.com/video-detail/-heroin-lou-reed-dick-wagner-steve-hunter/2068387286


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2008)

Ce matin, un réveil en douceur avec Essie Jaine, PJ harvey et Andrew Bird (sélection des morceaux tout doux)


----------



## Simbouesse (6 Décembre 2008)

Pour moi c'est Sunrise Avenue. Un petit vent rock venue de l'Europe du Nord! Sympa! J'adore cette chanson (elle existe en acoustique, c'est encore mieux!


----------



## kaos (6 Décembre 2008)

Bon il faut se fixer des limites  lol   On devrait citer qu'un artiste a chaque fois .... j'ai du retard , j'arrive pas suivre ...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (6 Décembre 2008)

On a pas à se limiter d'écouter de la musique 


Toccata & Fugue de Bach pour moi y'a 5 minutes,
et là j'écoute beaucoup le dernier Devin Townsend, Ziltoid the omniscient :love:


----------



## kaos (6 Décembre 2008)

non le forfait d'écoute est illimité .... mais y'a beaucoup de noms cités que je ne connais pas , ça va mettre du temps pour les recherches :sleep:

Bach , c 'est vraiment bien pour faire ce qu'on a à à faire dans la journée .... ça se prete à beaucoup d'activités . j'aime beaucoup


----------



## nicolasf (6 Décembre 2008)

Là, tout de suite, Portishead, _Portishead_. C'est quand même vraiment bien, même si le dernier est vraiment génial à mes oreilles...


----------



## richard-deux (8 Décembre 2008)

Parce que *jaipatoukompri* m'a parlé de Olivier Libaux, j'écoute l'album _"Imbécile"_







http://www.myspace.com/imbeciledisc

Philippe Katerine
Helena Noguerra
Barbara Carlotti
JP Nataf


----------



## JPTK (8 Décembre 2008)

Ça doit être ce qui c'est fait de mieux en chanson française en 2007, content que ça vous plaise 

Déjà Olivier Libaux écrit des textes subtils et beaux, très justes, en plus il écrit remarquablement bien la musique aussi, les arrangements sont parfaits, genre pas omniprésents et pourtant essentiels, il a vraiment un sens aiguë de la mélodie. Quant aux interprètes, ils sont parfaits aussi, que ça soit sa femme, la sublime voix de Barbara Carlotti également (quelle voix putain), celle de JP NAtaf toujours aussi agréable et Philippe Katerine dont je suis de toute façon tout à fait fan et qui est ici pleinement à sa place.

Dommage qu'il n'ait pas eu plus de retentissement que ça.


----------



## rabisse (8 Décembre 2008)

Pour rester dans la chanson française... Sûrement déjà maintes fois cité.

Alain Bashung - _Aucun Express_ - Fantaisie Militaire. 1998
[YOUTUBE]nn7I5IIcwOY[/YOUTUBE]

Dernier étonnement hexagonal.
Alain Bashung - _Jamais d'autre que toi_ - L'Imprudence. 2002
[YOUTUBE]PFLKWa789Wo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## nemo77 (9 Décembre 2008)

totakeke pastresent:future... ah the jesus and mary chains excellents souvenirs... toujours bon à écouter.


----------



## IceandFire (9 Décembre 2008)

The Very Best Of Georgie Fame And The Blue Flames.....:love: :love: :style: :king:


----------



## macarel (9 Décembre 2008)

IceandFire a dit:


> The Very Best Of Georgie Fame And The Blue Flames.....:love: :love: :style: :king:



yeh yeh:love:
Pour moi ce matin c'est soudtrack "The Big Lebowski", eh oui, j'ai regardé la télé hiersoir:love:


----------



## Macadamia (9 Décembre 2008)

quelqu'un connait la pub pour orange qui passe en ce moment à la télé???? 
je cherche la musique partout........


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Décembre 2008)

Macadamia a dit:


> quelqu'un connait la pub pour orange qui passe en ce moment à la télé????
> je cherche la musique partout........




là


----------



## teo (9 Décembre 2008)

&#8230; pour les personnes intéressées par le Label 4AD, un sampler 2008 est dispo contre inscription sur leur liste de diffusion&#8230;
_Edit: certains titres ne sont pas longs, moins de 2 mn _








> 1. Tv on the Radio
> 2. Deerhunter
> 3. Department Of Eagles
> 4. Anni Rossi
> ...



Aujourd'hui, entre Fréhel, Killing Joke et les derniers podcasts Da Fresh / Frisky&#8230;


----------



## fedo (9 Décembre 2008)

> 3. Department Of Eagles



ça c'est pas mal du tout et assez original à mon humble avis.


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (9 Décembre 2008)

Mode shuffle : Guano Apes qui sort.. Du Rap-Core Funk Métal Allemand (Si si ça existe..)Un groupe qui n'existe plus aujourd'hui.
Rien de super extraordinaire musicalement n'empêche, leur morceau "Open Your Eyes" m'a souvent décollé les yeux le matin en bagnole  Refrain qui tue...!!!
Ben j'aime toujours en fait. 
[DM]k52CYjndfWIYp21K3i&related[/DM]
Ouais bon, no comment sur le clip...
(et oui oui c'est une nana qui chante !)


----------



## kaos (9 Décembre 2008)

Pour moi aujourd'hui  *Kavinsky* ... la patate 







*Kavinsky *

Ecouter sur deezer

http://www.myspace.com/kavinsky

Label 


Acheter pas trop cher


----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2008)

Dinosaur Jr
_Bug_. 1988









de la noisy-pop sombre et aérienne, avec la voix cotonneuse de J Mascis...   


.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (9 Décembre 2008)

We used to be friends

[YOUTUBE]7wK43DCm-Uc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## itako (9 Décembre 2008)

Freddy K un rappeur méconnu membre du klub des 7, mort en moto il y a quelques années.

Sinon là Iam - l'enfer
Artichaut  de chinese man.
Un peu d'aphex twin et de Burial

et puis ça


----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2008)

Alors ce soir, un grand classique, l'intégral (je suis pas couché ) des Beasty Boys!!

J'en profite pour balancer le lien de leur site, très bien fait.

J'adore tout simplement, car vraiment pas dans le style de musique que j'écoute habituellement


----------



## itako (10 Décembre 2008)

Tu devrais donc te coucher a 8h du matin, du moins d'après ma disco a moi qui fait 11 heures.

Radio dubstep sur lastfm ce soir avant de me coucher en prévision de la journée pluvieuse/neigeuse de demain.


----------



## nemo77 (10 Décembre 2008)

cette nuit subheim - approach... hé hé le label 4 a d souvenirs... souvenirs... mais encore de bonnes choses à écouter sur ce label...


----------



## nemo77 (10 Décembre 2008)

teo a dit:


> &#8230; pour les personnes intéressées par le Label 4AD, un sampler 2008 est dispo contre inscription sur leur liste de diffusion&#8230;
> _Edit: certains titres ne sont pas longs, moins de 2 mn _
> 
> 
> ...


merçi pour le tuyau, c'est toujours sympa d'écouter ce genre de musique


----------



## EtVlan (10 Décembre 2008)

Je retente l'expérience...

Arianne Moffat - Réverbère

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YJ5qIX4ujdE[/YOUTUBE]

En espérant que le lien (en 2 options) sera fonctionnel.


----------



## EtVlan (10 Décembre 2008)

Pourquoi mes liens Youtube ne fonctionnent pas????


----------



## DeepDark (10 Décembre 2008)

EtVlan a dit:


> Pourquoi mes liens Youtube ne fonctionnent pas????


Tu ne les a peut être pas inséré correctement.

Entre les balises il faut coller la dernière partie du lien youtube (après le "="). En image :


----------



## teo (10 Décembre 2008)

@EtVlan: Une fois sur deux avec les vidéos, j'ai des erreurs à la prévisualisation qui s'avèrent finalement fonctionner 



nemo77 a dit:


> merçi pour le tuyau, c'est toujours sympa d'écouter ce genre de musique


J'écoute ça ce matin et y'a de bons trucs que j'ai pas l'habitude d'écouter 
Pour le fun -je suis un peu hors sujet, mais bon - je suis tombé sur cette petite merveille :love: Si j'avais 300&#8364; à mettre dedans, je me paierai cet artefact temporel rétro vintage que j'adorerai avoir près de mon lit :love: Réveil, vidéo, radio, ça fait tout sauf le café  J'ai eu deux Phillips, un dans le genre et un autre, noir et 90's. Un gros machin lourd, argenté et encombrant, stéréo, mais pas de FM  Mono K7&#8230; Le 2e ressemblait plus à un gros vaisseau spatial alien :siffle






`


----------



## itako (10 Décembre 2008)

J'avais déjà vu ce machin, reste a voir si la qualité audio n'est pas trop cheap, parce que pour 300 euros ça ferait bien mal :rateau: en vu de ce que tu peux avoir a la place...

Toujours radio dubstep

et puis du Ellen allien & appart, duo d'electro IDM berlinoise.

Et je viens à l'instant de découvrir un mix dubstep par burial de bloc party qui s'avère exelent.
[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ZEn9UfOEqqA&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ZEn9UfOEqqA&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube] 
On y retrouve des samples des albums d'ailleur.


----------



## kaos (10 Décembre 2008)

J'ai moi aussi eu des vidéos youtube et dailymotion qui ne marchaient pas depuis  2 3 jours ? !

Au sujet du poste  cassette a la façon des année 80 , je le trouve super cher ! 300 euros ! ouille // pour ce prix on à ça  et c'est amplifié  bon c'est moins marrant niveau du look mais quand même ... on se ballade pas avec pour faire du smurf






289 euros ( actif )


----------



## itako (10 Décembre 2008)

waaaouuh

Oui il serait temps que j'achète des bidules de monitoring pour ma chambre en ville.


----------



## EtVlan (10 Décembre 2008)

DeepDark a dit:


> Tu ne les a peut être pas inséré correctement.
> 
> Entre les balises il faut coller la dernière partie du lien youtube (après le "="). En image :



Oui oui... tout est là... bizarre... 

Anyway...


----------



## macmarco (10 Décembre 2008)

EtVlan a dit:


> Je retente l'expérience...
> 
> Arianne Moffat - Réverbère
> 
> ...



Ca ne marche pas parce que tu dois ne mettre que ce qui se trouve après le signe égal, c'est à dire ceci : YJ5qIX4ujdE



[YOUTUBE]YJ5qIX4ujdE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## itako (10 Décembre 2008)

Moi je colle le " 					Intégrer une vidéo sur un site" entre les balises!


----------



## teo (10 Décembre 2008)

Clair que le prix est élevé pour un gadget pareil. Pas sûr que la qualité soit au rv effectivement. Je me vois pas mettre autant d'argent dans ce genre de truc. Mais bon, si j'avais beaucoup d'argent à jeter par la fenêtre, je craquerai simplement pour le design qui m'amuse beaucoup  :love:  et je me moquerai bien de la qualité de restitution, de toutes façon, mes oreilles sont loin d'être au top 

@ itako: thx pour le _Bloc Party_, j'aime bcp ce morceau


----------



## EtVlan (10 Décembre 2008)

oufff!!
Merci pour votre aide!

Voici donc, Arianne Moffat - Réverbère.

Elle est une artiste majeure de la scène musicale québécoise. Au rang de ses influences, elle cite autant Nick Drake, Tori Amos, Brazilian Girls, Matthieu Chedid que Jean-Pierre Ferland ou encore Gilles Vigneault

[YOUTUBE]YJ5qIX4ujdE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## nemo77 (10 Décembre 2008)

Hecq - Night Falls


----------



## macarel (11 Décembre 2008)

nemo77 a dit:


> Hecq - Night Falls



euhhh, en développant ça donne quoi? C'est quoi cette musique?


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Décembre 2008)

Rien de super innovant, mais agréable à écouter. :love:


----------



## EtVlan (11 Décembre 2008)

Marie-Mai - Qui prendra ma place

Marie-Mai est une chanteuse québécoise issue de la Star Académie québécoise.

J'aime bien, c'est énergique...




[YOUTUBE]rFNkSLLQq3E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2008)

Ouai, la pub c'est mal. Mais en ce moment j'écoute ça :

​


Les retours sont les bienvenues...
​


----------



## teo (12 Décembre 2008)

Bah, j'allais en parler, moi, chuis en train d'écouter et il est bien cool ce mix :love: La montée du premier, puis le 2e titre :love: 

Vivement un tracklist exhaustif et un podcast chapitré   Dommage que le téléchargement ne fonctionne pas, en tout cas chez moi.

Bon, sinon, pour amateurs d'électro, le Rex Club a rejoint Awdio.com, découvert en ßeta cet été. Awdio c'est des live et des mixes à dispo à partir de clubs, shops et autres endroits musicaux éparpillés sur la surface de la planète. Je met pas la planisphère ici, trop lourde  La carte est là Clubs européens, asiatiques, américains ou australs au choix 

D'ailleurs ce week-end, y'a Ellen Alien au Rex, il devra y avoir de quoi se régaler les oreilles, chez vous 

A bon entendeur 

De mon côté, je devrais être là, comme prévu


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2008)

teo a dit:


> Bah, j'allais en parler, moi, chuis en train d'écouter et il est bien cool ce mix :love: La montée du premier, puis le 2e titre :love:



Merci ! :rose:



teo a dit:


> Vivement un tracklist exhaustif et un podcast chapitré   Dommage que le téléchargement ne fonctionne pas, en tout cas chez moi.



La tracklist arrive bientôt. 
Pour le podcast chapitré, je vais essayer de m'y coller. 
Le téléchargement n'est pas dispo. Pas envie d'avoir des problèmes de droit.


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (12 Décembre 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> Ouai, la pub c'est mal. Mais en ce moment j'écoute ça :
> 
> (...)


Suis dessus là... Yes il est tout bon le remix de "Disco Lies".  ça tape d'un coup après la petite montée. 

_Edit : Naaaaa "Professional Widow" terrib'  :love: :love:_


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2008)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:


> Suis dessus là... Yes il est tout bon le remix de "Disco Lies".  ça tape d'un coup après la petite montée.
> 
> _Edit : Naaaaa "Professional Widow" terrib'  :love: :love:_



Mici ! :rose:

La playlist :

- Disco Lies (The Dusty Kid's fears rmx) - Moby
- Remember Me - Marc O'Tool
- You Got That Vibe - <Woody!>
- TUK (Dub Mix) - Holy & Woods
- Repair Machine (Disco Mix) - Vitalic
- So Good (Dub Mix) - Mathieu Sanders
- Luv Doesn't Love Me (Vernis Grab The Mic Mix) - DaFresh
- Professional Widow (Armand's Star Trunk Funckin' Mix) - Tori Amos
- Golden Skans (Sebastian rmx) - Klaxons
- Sunrize (Roger Prinz rmx) - Angelo & Prydz ft. Zemya Hamilton
- Fuckin' Track (Muttonheads rmx) - DaFresh
- Venus & Mars - D. Ramirez
- Flycker (Fatz Theme) - Sheridan


Bonne appétit !


----------



## itako (12 Décembre 2008)

Je kiff ma race


----------



## itako (13 Décembre 2008)

Pas trop de moove sur le toto ce samedi soir...






edit: wéééé 500


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (13 Décembre 2008)

itako a dit:


> Je kiff ma race



*Type européen blanc*
comme ça, au hasard ?


----------



## itako (13 Décembre 2008)

non, poilu


----------



## JPTK (14 Décembre 2008)

C'est vraiment de la merde :rateau:
Nan mais décidément je comprends ces groupes qui font de la redite, on dirait des clones, tout a déjà été entendu, ça correspondait à une époque, à une ambiance, tout ça quoi... c'est un peu comme si 4 mecs avec des coupes au bol venaient nous chanter Brown Submarine, qu'ils avaient l'air à fond dedans et qu'on devait tous applaudir.

Nan sinon niveau imitation 20/20 mais perso je trouve ça désespérant, je ne comprends pas l'intérêt de ces groupes qui prennent un peu de Jim Morrison par là, un peu de Clash par ici, un peu de CRAMPS, ça vaut rien, ça n'a aucun intérêt.

Si encore il y avait une once d'innovation, de nouveauté, mais après même les gimmicks, les coupes et les fringues sont les mêmes.

EDIT : même les typo des pochettes :rateau:


----------



## fedo (14 Décembre 2008)

la "face B" du dernier singles des _Kills_, London hates you, vraiment bien.


----------



## kaos (14 Décembre 2008)

[dm]http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x3s8t7_mia-paper-planes_music[/dm]


----------



## itako (14 Décembre 2008)

Par contre je crois que t'as mal intégré ta vidéo

All i wanna do is bangbangbang
and a tching and take your money ! \o/


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (14 Décembre 2008)

itako a dit:


>




*DJ PONE qui officie*
également dans Birdy Nam Nam


Album nouveau en préparation


----------



## itako (14 Décembre 2008)

Je trouve leurs nouvelles production totalement "hachié", y'a plus d'esprit dedans, une pseudo électro FR sample de voix sratché à la daftpunk et beat tout pourave pour plaire aux premiers connard en slim, suffit de voir les derniers concerts ( et j'y était), ils ont perdu toute leur personnalité si bien acquise avec l'album studio et le live a la cigale.

http://www.myspace.com/birdynamnam
J'y ai pas trouvé un morceau convenable.

Néammoins birdy nam nam étant le 6éme artiste que j'ai écouté le plus d'aprés mes charts lastfm


----------



## chandler_jf (15 Décembre 2008)

En ce moment je bloque sur The Divine Comedy. 

[YOUTUBE]-m6kB1Jic4o[/YOUTUBE]​
La Black Session de ce titre est excellente. Totalement réorchestrée, et ça le fait


----------



## naas (15 Décembre 2008)

chandler_jf a dit:


> En ce moment je bloque sur The Divine Comedy.
> 
> ​La Black Session de ce titre est excellente. Totalement réorchestrée, et ça le fait



très bon blocage


----------



## teo (15 Décembre 2008)

*Depeche Mode*, _Construction time again_ et _Playing The Angel (Instrumentals)_
Saut temporel © _Shuffle_. Surprenante perspective. Mais beaucoup plus proche que je ne l'aurai imaginé (les sons très industriels sur _Damage People_ particulièrement).

En parallèle, l'écoute de ma propre radio sur Last.fm m'a apprise deux choses anecdotiques et éventuellement utiles (merci les wiki des morceaux écoutés)
- George Michael est régulièrement le premier artiste le plus diffusé au Royaume-Uni. Ca peut être une bonne idée de ce qu'on doit pouvoir entendre dans un taxi en rentrant à l'hôtel lors d'un week-end à Londres. Je ne m'en plaindrais pas, mais j'habite pas Outre-Manche. Maïwen ?  Tu confirmes ? 

- J'ai trouvé grâce à un lien fort intéressant pour certains amateurs, qu'un des samples utilisés dans _Earth_ de *The Orb*, sur _The Orb's Adventures Beyond The Ultraworld_ est un verset de l'Ancien Testament. Le site s107, qui recense les samples vocaux utilisés dans la musique actuelle est à conserver en signet pour recherche ultérieure 
Le sample dont je parlais à l'écrieur (SSS et Blade Runner) l'autre jour manque à l'appel 

To do list: recenser tout les samples intéressants dans ma discothèque (dans un autre vie peut-être ? ).


----------



## maiwen (15 Décembre 2008)

teo a dit:


> - George Michael est régulièrement le premier artiste le plus diffusé au Royaume-Uni. Ca peut être une bonne idée de ce qu'on doit pouvoir entendre dans un taxi en rentrant à l'hôtel lors d'un week-end à Londres. Je ne m'en plaindrais pas, mais j'habite pas Outre-Manche. Maïwen ?  Tu confirmes ?



pas encore eu l'occasion (ou l'argent ) de prendre un taxi à Londres mais je ne manquerai pas de faire attention quand le moment viendra  cela dit pas plus tard que ce weekend j'ai vu un clip de  George Michael à la télé dans une émission de Noël (c'était "Faith" pas "Freak", que les ménages soient rassurés )

Les anglais ont un gout prononcés pour les tubes de année 80-90 dans les pubs   (pour le meilleur et pour le pire :rateau


----------



## teo (15 Décembre 2008)

Je verrai bien _*Last Christmas* I give you my heart, lah lah lah_, c'est la période, non ?  Un des pires morceaux de *Wham!*, si ce n'est le pire (je vous laisse rechercher la vidéo sur youtube  ). Je suis sûr que Fab'Fab est pas d'accord mais je maintiens 



Un peu par hasard, je me retrouve à écouter Crucial, l'album issu des séances de travail jamais sorti -ni terminé- entre *Prince* et *Miles Davis*, sorti en CD bootleg et que j'ai eu le bonheur de trouver par hasard chez un disquaire genevois il y a bien longtemps. Comme un loupage quelque part. Un son pourri, particulièrement les voix et les sons qui partent dans les aigus. Imaginez ce que ça peut donner avec une trompette. On y retrouve des morceaux sortis plus tard sous d'autres noms sur les albums des deux stars qui suivirent. Parfois, on ne devrait pas être curieux de tout et juste imaginer ce que cela aurait pu être.
Ficelle, t'en pense quoi toi ? 

Et j'enchaine avec Kid Loco et son très addictif Kill your darlings (2001), particulièrement _Cocaine Diana_ et _Going Round In Circles_. D'ailleurs si quelqu'un pouvait me dire qui est la voix féminine sur _Gypsie Good Time_, ça serait cool. J'arrive pas à trouver vraiment d'infos, mais un grain à la Emilie Simon.


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Décembre 2008)

teo a dit:


> Je verrai bien _*Last Christmas* I give you my heart, lah lah lah_, c'est la période, non ?  Un des pires morceaux de *Wham!*, si ce n'est le pire (je vous laisse rechercher la vidéo sur youtube  ). Je suis sûr que Fab'Fab est pas d'accord mais je maintiens



A si, tout à fait.


----------



## maiwen (15 Décembre 2008)

teo a dit:


> Je verrai bien _*Last Christmas* I give you my heart, lah lah lah_, c'est la période, non ?  Un des pires morceaux de *Wham!*, si ce n'est le pire (je vous laisse rechercher la vidéo sur youtube  ). Je suis sûr que Fab'Fab est pas d'accord mais je maintiens



aaaaaaaaah noooooooooooon :'( je savais pas que c'était eux ... :sick: malheureusement pour moi oui c'est la période ... on l'entend partout cette musique ... au supermarché etc  (reprise par une jeunotte qui sort surement de la star ac locale :mouais:

(quand même faut avouer que les paroles sont profondes ... )

edit : super ce clip, la pointe de l'artisanat cinématographique  ça a un ptit air de Premier Baiser, non ?


----------



## teo (16 Décembre 2008)

la choucroute 80's dans les flocons, les étoiles dans les bougies&#8230; tout est là :love: :s


----------



## chandler_jf (16 Décembre 2008)

teo a dit:


> la choucroute 80's dans les flocons, les étoiles dans les bougies tout est là :love: :s



Trop jeune pour avoir un regard critique à l'époque ... mais c'était jugé In ou alors déjà délicieusement ringard ? 

Enfin merci aux Carpentiers


----------



## naas (16 Décembre 2008)

maiwen a dit:


> aaaaaaaaah noooooooooooon :'( je savais pas que c'était eux ... :sick: malheureusement pour moi oui c'est la période ... on l'entend partout cette musique ... au supermarché etc  (reprise par une jeunotte qui sort surement de la star ac locale :mouais:


c'est pour ça que le punk et autres joyeusetés existaient, pour ne pas succomber


----------



## teo (16 Décembre 2008)

A l'époque je n'avais pas  de regard critique sur George  Je n'avais qu'une envie, c'est m'agiter dans un tee-shirt blanc avec _Choose Life_ marqué dessus et éliminer Andrew Ridgeley au plus vite  George est devenu beaucoup plus sexy la quarantaine passée et une fois sorti du placard  Et musicalement, j'ai commencé à vraiment apprécier l'artiste sous le vernis pop avec son album *Older*. Sans doute une certaine maturité de part et d'autre.
Edit: naas: moi c'était les béru et la cold wave, pour équilibrer&#8230;

Une série Goldfrapp, avec _Seventh Tree_ (que je redécouvre, bel album froid et hivernal) et  _We Are Glitter_ (quelques remixes bien foutus)&#8230;


----------



## koeklin (16 Décembre 2008)

naas a dit:


> c'est pour ça que le punk et autres joyeusetés existaient, pour ne pas succomber


Non, hélas, à cette époque les punks étaient déjà morts...
il a fallu prendre son mal en patience et attendre que les années 90 arrivent, le temps que l'on se rende compte que  la boite à rythme n'etait pas l'avenir de la percussion et que le synthé pouvait jouer moins fort que la guitare... ou finir dans le grenier.


----------



## CouleurSud (16 Décembre 2008)

naas a dit:


> c'est pour ça que le punk et autres joyeusetés existaient, pour ne pas succomber



Un peu avant, pour ne pas succomber à l'ennui du pénible jazz-rock et de la grandiloquente progressive

[youtube]64Kz3D2OgAE[/youtube]


----------



## rabisse (16 Décembre 2008)

Un peu en aparté. 
Mais en vous lisant et sans lien logique, je suis allé fouiner dans les vinyles!...
Pour retrouver cet album: 

[YOUTUBE]wyruylD0BWQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## naas (16 Décembre 2008)

Punk dcd et part ne sont pas foncièrement abtinomyques


----------



## tirhum (16 Décembre 2008)

naas a dit:


> Punk dcd et part ne sont pas foncièrement abtinomyques


Rien compris...


----------



## itako (16 Décembre 2008)

Un pti monument *edit: tout cours*


----------



## jpmiss (16 Décembre 2008)

itako a dit:


> Un pti monument *progressif rock*



C'est con en voyant la pochette j'avais presque envie d'écouter. :rateau:


----------



## itako (16 Décembre 2008)

A non aucun rapport avec l'electro, l'album electro du buck c'est monsters and robots, mon préféré, j'ai du en parler plusieurs fois.

Mais essaye quand même, ta rien a perdre c'est pas degeu!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Décembre 2008)

Tiens... Dernièrement, après avoir écouté Death In Vegas, je me suis retrouver à exhumer des vieilleries... 

[YOUTUBE]p1os7STqxNE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Tiens... Dernièrement, après avoir écouté Death In Vegas [...]



Elle est où l'arnaque ? :mouais:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Décembre 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> Elle est où l'arnaque ? :mouais:



Bof... Y'a juste que DIV s'est tapé un remix des Psychédélic Furs, jeune ignare impertinant...


----------



## CouleurSud (16 Décembre 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> Elle est où l'arnaque ? :mouais:



Ignare 



PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Bof... Y'a juste que DIV s'est tapé un remix des Psychédélic Furs, jeune ignare impertinant...



Oui, enfin non, pendant que je passais pour dire à Khyu qu'il était un ignare, comme ça au passage, en passant, ce remix des Psychédélic par les Death est une merveille 

Bon, sinon, comme je ne fais que passer, je remets un petit Psychédélic (des fois que quelqu'un l'aurait oublié)

[youtube]GLCNIZTzg9w[/youtube]

(on ne sait jamais)


----------



## rabisse (16 Décembre 2008)

Un petit dernier 
[YOUTUBE]AwzaifhSw2c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Bof... Y'a juste que DIV s'est tapé un remix des Psychédélic Furs, jeune ignare impertinant...





CouleurSud a dit:


> Ignare




Pitin, forum de m@rde, on peut même plus lâcher une connerie.
Je démissionne. 

Petit homme qui vivait d'espoir
Rencontra sur la butte un soir
Femme-enfant de grande beauté
Fille-fleur aux souliers crottés.

Aussitôt son cur a bondi
S'est senti l'âme d'un bandit
Y avait du bonheur à ravir
A une fill' belle à ravir
L'aborde et lui dit : "Bonsoir...
Je suis l'homm' le plus rich' d'espoir
J'en ai trop, j'en ai bien pour deux
Et de vous je suis amoureux

J'ai l'espoir de toujours vous voir
J'ai l'espoir d'bientôt vous avoir
J'ai l'espoir de mettre à vos pieds
Les richesses du monde entier.

A pris ses plus jolis espoirs
Les a mis dans un grand mouchoir
A la belle il les a donnés
Mais la belle les a piétinés.

Elle a dit : "le truc de l'espoir
On m'l'a déjà fait, pas d'histoires
Offre-moi des réalités
Sinon sur moi faut pas compter".

Petit homm' qui vivait d'espoir
A pleuré dans son grand mouchoir
A pleuré tout ce qu'il savait
Et aussi ce qu'il ignorait

Est monté sur la tour Eiffel
Et s'est élancé vers le ciel
Est retombé sur la chaussée
Son sang a tout éclaboussé.

Les passants, de sang tout tachés
Sont allés se faire détacher
Du moment qu'y a des teinturiers
Faut bien les faire travailler.


----------



## koeklin (16 Décembre 2008)

itako a dit:


> A non aucun rapport avec l'electro, l'album electro du buck c'est monsters and robots, mon préféré, j'ai du en parler plusieurs fois.
> 
> Mais essaye quand même, ta rien a perdre c'est pas degeu!


Allez on s'en fait un petit coup 
The ballad of the Buckethead
[YOUTUBE]KwnUa3lfe08[/YOUTUBE]

A propos, il est revenu participer à l'album Chinese Democracy des Guns N' Roses (sauf 2 titres)


----------



## naas (17 Décembre 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Rien compris...



dcd= dead can dance
Part= arvo part
Punk= sham 69, exploited, ...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2008)

playlist: KFC_Indian_Dillinger (ou DEP).





pour Buckethead_Tomahawk_The Dillinger Escape Plan.





.


----------



## itako (18 Décembre 2008)

Chui même pas encore debout et j'écoute ça sur le myspace,
un album parodiant les différent style de métal.


----------



## DeepDark (18 Décembre 2008)

En boucle depuis ce matin :

*The Ting Tings*, _We Started Nothing_.


----------



## rabisse (18 Décembre 2008)

Peter van Poehl.
Surtout pendant les déplacements... en regardant les vidéos je sais pourquoi! 
[YOUTUBE]ls_-ZMuJO-k[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]Pp5i3I6MVpE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Décembre 2008)

DeepDark a dit:


> En boucle depuis ce matin :
> 
> *The Ting Tings*, _We Started Nothing_.



'Ffectivement ; c'est pas mal du tout. 
En plus la chanteuse est trop bonnasse :love: ... Donc c'est un bon groupe :style:


----------



## CouleurSud (18 Décembre 2008)

DeepDark a dit:


> En boucle depuis ce matin :
> 
> *The Ting Tings*, _We Started Nothing_.



M'énerve ces duos avec la chanteuse qui essaie de te vendre un t-shirt sur myspace

:mouais:

Mais, bon, à leur décharge, le titre du morceau est excellent  

Quelle lucidité


----------



## Dark-Tintin (18 Décembre 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> M'énerve ces duos avec la chanteuse qui essaie de te vendre un t-shirt sur myspace
> 
> :mouais:
> 
> ...



Ouf ! J'avais peur d'être le seul à avoir envie de leur foutre des claques


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Décembre 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Ouf ! J'avais peur d'être le seul à avoir envie de leur foutre des claques



Mis à part ça, elle on a envie de la piner, alors que tes guignols grimés qui jouent les grosses méchantes...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (18 Décembre 2008)

Qui a dit que j'écoutais que ça ? 
Puis à 16 ans j'ai encore le droit d'être naif et de me dire "ouah c'est un fou !" quand un mec crie "hail satan !", non ? 

Puis que t'ai envie de la piner j'en ai franchement rien a foutre, ca change pas la musique


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Décembre 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Qui a dit que j'écoutais que ça ?
> 
> Puis que t'ai envie de la piner j'en ai franchement rien a foutre, ca change pas la musique


----------



## Dark-Tintin (18 Décembre 2008)

Rien à répondre :sleep:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Décembre 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Rien à répondre :sleep:



Forcément...


----------



## naas (18 Décembre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Forcément...



Ca se corse


----------



## marjomax (19 Décembre 2008)

Ben pour moi c'est :

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/InCeVCGtHak&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/InCeVCGtHak&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]

ou encore

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Wdw-7lNPPsw&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Wdw-7lNPPsw&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## naas (19 Décembre 2008)

Et avec des commentaires ? :sleep:


----------



## fedo (20 Décembre 2008)

un petit coup de _NIN_ et l'album _Year Zero_ sorti en 2007:





_The begining of the end_... Trent Reznor est vraiment un visionnaire.


----------



## itako (20 Décembre 2008)

des reprises rock à la scottish, cornemuse et tout le tintouin







Plus classique


----------



## IceandFire (21 Décembre 2008)

Eric Alexander,Nightlife In Tokyo :style: la classe...:love:


----------



## itako (21 Décembre 2008)

traditionel


----------



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2008)

en tous les cas, ce double album est une bonne approche pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas Mike Patton (et FNM).


----------



## IceandFire (22 Décembre 2008)

c'est Benny Hill ...???


----------



## Amok (22 Décembre 2008)

[youtube]NiOHAlkNZa8[/youtube]


Si un de vous me met en contact avec la p'tite guitariste, il gagne une immunité ban à vie ! :love: (oui, Web'O, je sais.... )​


----------



## IceandFire (23 Décembre 2008)

depuis hier, je me fais l'intégrale DVD des Sugarcubes et de Björk...:love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love:


----------



## jpmiss (23 Décembre 2008)

Et t'as pas encore vomi?


----------



## IceandFire (23 Décembre 2008)

non !!! c'est Fab   moi je...enfin...bref  :love:


----------



## richard-deux (23 Décembre 2008)

IceandFire a dit:


> depuis hier, je me fais l'intégrale DVD des Sugarcubes et de Björk...:love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love:



Je suis en train de me réécouter _Medulla_. 
Seul album que j'aime de Bjork.


----------



## la(n)guille (24 Décembre 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Qui a dit que j'écoutais que ça ?
> Puis à 16 ans j'ai encore le droit d'être naif et de me dire "ouah c'est un fou !" quand un mec crie "hail satan !", non ?
> 
> Puis que t'ai envie de la piner j'en ai franchement rien a foutre, ca change pas la musique





PATOCHMAN a dit:


>





Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Rien à répondre :sleep:



C'est aussi parce que, souvent, à 16 ans, on a pas les mêmes envies de piner qu'à 40... Mais je dis ça, j'dis rien...


----------



## JPTK (24 Décembre 2008)

Idéal pour le réveillon, surtout avant de voir pour la 1ère fois sa belle-mère pathologiquement schizophrène 








ps : je crois que ça reste le Metallica que j'écoute le plus.


----------



## macarel (24 Décembre 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Idéal pour le réveillon, surtout avant de voir pour la 1ère fois sa belle-mère pathologiquement schizophrène
> 
> 
> 
> ...



met un King Crimson (In the Court of the Crimson King "21st Century Schizoid Man") alors, elle doit se sentir alaise


----------



## JPTK (24 Décembre 2008)

J'ai encore pas réussi à accrocher à KC, je pense que c'est peine perdue, à moins de le replacer dans son contexte ce qui me semble pas très bon comme démarche...


----------



## macinside (25 Décembre 2008)

c'est noel, donc l'une des meilleurs chansons anglophone de noel, ça parle d'amour d'alcool et de drogue 

[YOUTUBE]NrAwK9juhhY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## JPTK (25 Décembre 2008)

Il est sympa comme tout ce ptit bonhomme 

[DM]k25OIiUeoL6HLbONFj[/DM]


----------



## macinside (25 Décembre 2008)

Mouloud avais présenté ça dans le grand journal 

[YOUTUBE]Ciipw7dEL_I[/YOUTUBE]

ça m'avais bien fait rire, j'ai réécouter ce morceau il y a pas longtemps 

[YOUTUBE]H1GZydVTdnI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## itako (25 Décembre 2008)

J'aime pas le nouvel album, et je supporte plus le reveil le punk.
Par contre ça.

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/9221WpiAT4I&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/9221WpiAT4I&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Aurélie85 (25 Décembre 2008)

[YOUTUBE]V9Po8lSIKww[/YOUTUBE]

bah non


----------



## Anonyme (26 Décembre 2008)

En ce soir du 25 Décembre, j'écoute Sia.

Petite musique rock douce et agréable et dont le magnifique titre Breath me, fut utilisé pour le dernier épisode de ma série "cultissim que rien ne dépassera" à savoir Six Feet Under.

Attention, ne cliquez pas sur "Play" si vous êtes entrain de regarder la série sans avoir vu la fin 

[YOUTUBE]WWdYMuo3_B4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## itako (26 Décembre 2008)

petit désormait classique du neo dub fr.


----------



## JPTK (26 Décembre 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> fut utilisé pour le dernier épisode de ma série "cultissim que rien ne dépassera" à savoir Six Feet Under.[/YOUTUBE]




Hé hé, je suis en plein en train de me refaire la totalité de la série, la seule à laquelle j'ai accroché (gravement) d'ailleurs avec Twin Peaks et la Petite maison dans la prairie


----------



## JPTK (26 Décembre 2008)

antoine59 possède l'intégrale de la petite maison dans la prairie pour ceux qui auraient raté des épisodes  Quand Almanzo par exemple il devient tétraplégique là c'est grave les boules quand même


----------



## Anonyme (27 Décembre 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> antoine59 possède l'intégrale de la petite maison dans la prairie pour ceux qui auraient raté des épisodes  Quand Almanzo par exemple il devient tétraplégique là c'est grave les boules quand même



Et j'assume complètement 
(Mais je préfère l'épisode où Marie perd son bébé dans un incendie déclenché par Albert, son frère adopté)

Par contre, Jaipatoukompri, c'est bien la peine de te coupdebouler vert pour ensuite dévoiler tous mes vices... J'attends que ça recharge et j'ai un doute sur la couleur du prochain, Non mais! )




Sinon, en musique pour ce soir, ca sera un petit mélange de Paris Comba, Tobin et Chopin.


----------



## naas (27 Décembre 2008)

M'en fous je vais couper du bois


----------



## JPTK (27 Décembre 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Et j'assume complètement
> (Mais je préfère l'épisode où Marie perd son bébé dans un incendie déclenché par Albert, son frère adopté)



Ah ouai 
C'est pas sa période accro à la morphine ? 

Attends y a pas un épisode aussi où il choppe la rage ?? 
Pauv' Albert quand même, il en aura eu des malheurs


----------



## DeepDark (27 Décembre 2008)

Je ne m'en lasserai jamais :

Pearl Jam, Live On Two Legs.


----------



## iNannoussa (27 Décembre 2008)

Shivaree - Who's got trouble ?

Voir la pièce jointe 19595


mention spéciale pour "it got all black"


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Décembre 2008)

Tant qu'à écouter de la merde ; allons-y à fond... :style: :love:


----------



## G2LOQ (27 Décembre 2008)

Bah, moi, je suis très Fatal Picard en ce moment.

Enfin, surtout pour "Goldorak est mort".


----------



## EtVlan (27 Décembre 2008)

Alpha Rococo - Lever l'ancre

[YOUTUBE]FHSqemvtCcA[/YOUTUBE]



Assez rafraîchissant, malgré la saison


----------



## richard-deux (28 Décembre 2008)

iNannoussa a dit:


> Shivaree - Who's got trouble ?
> 
> 
> mention spéciale pour "it got all black"



Pour moi, c'est _"Strange Boat"_.


----------



## CouleurSud (28 Décembre 2008)

LHO en a déjà parlé ici, mais bon, c'est vraiment _quelque chose_.

Sleepytime Gorilla Museum. _A Hymn to the Morning Star_

Avec l'héritage de Captain Beefheart, de Nick Cave et de Père Ubu

[youtube]gD_5Tp7W-Gg&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## iNannoussa (28 Décembre 2008)

Ce matin, *"the cure"* ; l'album que je préfère le plus "the head on the door"

Voir la pièce jointe 19606​
  et..... le nouvel album! "4:13 Dream" 


Voir la pièce jointe 19605​


----------



## thomnb (28 Décembre 2008)

le must pour moi bien sur reste quand meme : oasis , avec des albums tels que "definitely maybe" , "the masterplan" , ou meme le dernier "dig out your soul" 

ca reste quand meme à l'heure actuelle avec des groupes comme U2 un des rares groupes qui crées un peu quelque chose que ce soit sur scene ou ailleurs ...
d'ailleurs si quelqu'un y va le 18 fevrier 2009 les voir à marseille dites le moi 

apres c'est entierement subjectif


----------



## Dark-Tintin (28 Décembre 2008)

Oasis crée ? :mouais:
Ils savent pomper ouai, leur musique est sympa ouai, mais on peut pas parler de création...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Décembre 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> LHO en a déjà parlé ici, mais bon, c'est vraiment _quelque chose_.
> 
> Sleepytime Gorilla Museum. _A Hymn to the Morning Star_
> 
> Avec l'héritage de Captain Beefheart, de Nick Cave et de Père Ubu




je disais entre Peter Hamill (Van der Graf Generator), Henry Cow, Art Bears et Napalm Death... 
avec Beefheart, Cave, Père Ubu et la référence à Gentle Giant (par Macarel) cela en fait l'un des groupes les plus "monstrueux" du moment...  

en tous les cas une des formes de musiques hybrides les plus inventives, aux confins du Rock progressif et du néo-métal...

leur trois albums ne sont plus diffusés en France (il faut les commander _via_ un disquaire indépendant ou la F..C).

et dommage qu'il n'y ait aucune tournée européenne... 

pour info, ils sont produit sur le label de Trey Spruance, l'ancien guitariste de Mr Bungle... 


[youtube]ELyco68w5ks&hl=en&fs=1[/youtube]


[youtube]RB1rifPRlgk&hl=en&fs=1[/youtube]


Sleepytime Gorilla Museum.

.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (28 Décembre 2008)

On parlait de création, et Sleepytime Gorilla Museum, ils créent


----------



## CouleurSud (28 Décembre 2008)

Vraiment inclassable, entre récitatif d'opéra, musique concrète et free jazz, une musique tourmentée, sombre, animée de l'étrange dynamisme de l'orgue et des instruments à vent qui, au lieu de ponctuer, sont de véritables moteurs de tout l'édifice en mouvement constant. Certes, il faut s'y habituer, écouter et réécouter, mais, au bout du compte, cela permet de découvrir et d'explorer une sorte de _monde à part_

Quand je pense qu'on a pu les comparer, à l'époque, à Yes et à Genesis...

La seule comparaison qui puisse valoir, si on veut en faire, c'est avec Crimson. Fripp joue d'ailleurs quelques parties de guitares dans _H To He Who Am The Only One_  et l'excellent _Pawn Heart_

[youtube]WDmhP6YiN6s[/youtube]


----------



## la(n)guille (28 Décembre 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Vraiment inclassable, entre récitatif d'opéra, musique concrète et free jazz, une musique tourmentée, sombre, animée de l'étrange dynamisme de l'orgue et des instruments à vent qui, au lieu de ponctuer, sont de véritables moteurs de tout l'édifice en mouvement constant. Certes, il faut s'y habituer, écouter et réécouter, mais, au bout du compte, cela permet de découvrir et d'explorer une sorte de _monde à part_
> 
> Quand je pense qu'on a pu les comparer, à l'époque, à Yes et à Genesis...
> 
> ...




C'est très bon, mais je comprends pourquoi on a pu les comparer à Genesis, c'est très proche de l'album "nursery crime", un peu moins emphatique, ce qui n'est pas pour me déplaire, mais ça joue dans la même catégorie.


----------



## EtVlan (28 Décembre 2008)

Caracol - Le Mépris

[YOUTUBE]81FG8CtYMjY[/YOUTUBE]

(Anciennement: Doba Caracol)??


----------



## EtVlan (28 Décembre 2008)

Kodiak - Angle Mort

[YOUTUBE]Dp__Y0PszX4[/YOUTUBE]

Kodiak - Site Officiel

Je ne connais pas beaucoup ce groupe... mais je suis certain qu'il a beaucoup de potentiel...


----------



## EtVlan (28 Décembre 2008)

Loco Locass - La Censure Pour L'Échafaud

[YOUTUBE]A5-zS6gxpJk[/YOUTUBE]

Loco Locass est un groupe Rap Québécois politiquement engagé.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Décembre 2008)

la(n)guille a dit:


> C'est très bon, mais je comprends pourquoi on a pu les comparer à Genesis, c'est très proche de l'album "nursery crime", un peu moins emphatique, ce qui n'est pas pour me déplaire, mais ça joue dans la même catégorie.




quand tu écoutes la trilogie noire de Van Der Graaf Generator (_H to he who am the only one_, _Pawn hearts_ et _Godbluff_) il y a un son Van der Graaf (orgue et sax) et cette voix si particulière si étrange et comme habitée de Peter Hammill, il y a une ambiance plus sombre, des contours plus affirmés.
mais il est vrai que le premier morceaux de _Nursery Crime_ ("The musical box") qui démarre comme une comptine prend de la hauteur grâce au jeu torturé de Hackett, mais cela ne rejoint pas l'univers tourmenté ni la noirceur des structures complexes de _Pawn hearts _(trois longues plages plus proche du Free Rock dont parle CouleurSud que du Pop Rock sucré, façon musique de lutin de Genesis) ou des titres comme "The undercover man" ou "The sleepwalkers" dans l'album _Godbluff_ et "Killer" dans _H to he who am the only one_...

et je parle du Genesis de la période Hackett.

après, c'est encore une autre histoire... 

.


----------



## thomnb (28 Décembre 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Oasis crée ? :mouais:
> Ils savent pomper ouai, leur musique est sympa ouai, mais on peut pas parler de création...



t'a pas tord ok mais ils ont quand meme crée quelques morceaux bien simpa je pense à live forever , des trucs comme ca ,

apres ils ont pomper les beatles , les stones et autres , mais ils s'en sont jamais cachés 


les smiths c'est cool aussi


----------



## naas (28 Décembre 2008)

dites moi qui est ce groupe qui passe sur le canal 44 i concert HD en ce moment ?


_réponse : métric 

je ne connaissais pas et j'avoue être sous le charme de la musique_


----------



## chandler_jf (28 Décembre 2008)

Toujours une voix aussi envoûtante pour moi, j'aime bien Tracy Chapman. 
Et puis les mélodies, le regard et le sourire font le reste :love:

[YOUTUBE]Wijqg5KD5tc​[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## EtVlan (29 Décembre 2008)

Éric Lapointe - Belle dans'tête

[YOUTUBE]9oKX2tDrIi0[/YOUTUBE]


Brûle ta langue sur sa peau
Perds la vue dans sa voix
Fais-la rire, tiens-là au chaud
Aime-la mieux que moi


----------



## imacg5mortel (29 Décembre 2008)

chandler_jf a dit:


> Toujours une voix aussi envoûtante pour moi, j'aime bien Tracy Chapman.
> Et puis les mélodies, le regard et le sourire font le reste :love:



Il y a sur son dernier album un titre nommé "Spring", il m'a vraiment captivé des journées durant :love:


----------



## teo (29 Décembre 2008)

Après 10 jours sans quasiment de musique, je DaFreshe.
J'ai écouté aussi le CD qu'une de mes tantes m'a offert le 25 dernier: le *Dante* d'_Abd El Malik_. J'avais vu la tronche du gars sur les murs ces dernières années, mais c'était à peu près tout. J'avais du entendre un des morceaux de ce gars et j'avais bien aimé (France Inter ? ). Je pense que je vais y aller tranquille pour m'éviter un coup du genre 1er Solaar- 1er Grand Corps Malade: je l'ajoute à ma discothèque mais sans plus. La poésie, quelle qu'elle soit m'ennuie si je la pratique trop et même si le gars a une bonne gueule: je sature à la longue et je zappe ensuite.
L'album est inégal à mon goût, certains morceaux virent vite à un sous-Leo Ferret des familles qui irait facilement se garer là et n'échappe pas à certains défauts déjà présents dans les ritournelles des sus-mentionnés (à trop vouloir poéter&#8230. A part ça, une fois de temps en temps, ça passe bien, _c'est du lourd_&#8230; par petites touches.
C'est toujours plus intéressant que ce que certaines de mes nièces chantaient comme le Saint Graal: un truc d'un bellâtre de la Starac (7 ? 8 ? Pire qu'un Flic à Police Académie ), un dénommé Quentin qui reprend façon _Djazz_ et vocalises genre _Ahanne and Bi_, des scies plus ou moins mauvaises des défuntes Aïties&#8230; la liste. Je ne sais pas ce qui est le pire, d'une reprise d'un certain _Cargo de Nuit_ jazzifiant-absolument émasculé ou la reprise d'une chanson d"Elsa, titre que je n'ai même pas réussi à retrouver de mémoire, c'était y'a si longtemps, j'espérais que cela ne serait plus jamais diffusé qu'ailleurs que sur Nostanalgésie&#8230;


----------



## Dark-Tintin (29 Décembre 2008)

Dire que le mec de la star a fait une version jazzy, c'est un bien grand mot par rapport au niveau de l'album...


----------



## CouleurSud (29 Décembre 2008)

teo a dit:


> Après 10 jours sans quasiment de musique, je DaFreshe.
> J'ai écouté aussi le CD qu'une de mes tantes m'a offert le 25 dernier: le *Dante* d'_Abd El Malik_. J'avais vu la tronche du gars sur les murs ces dernières années, mais c'était à peu près tout. J'avais du entendre un des morceaux de ce gars et j'avais bien aimé (France Inter ? ). Je pense que je vais y aller tranquille pour m'éviter un coup du genre 1er Solaar- 1er Grand Corps Malade: je l'ajoute à ma discothèque mais sans plus. La poésie, quelle qu'elle soit m'ennuie si je la pratique trop et même si le gars a une bonne gueule: je sature à la longue et je zappe ensuite.



Ben oui, moi aussi, j'ai cédé au Abd Al Malik
Au début, 
"Les autres", ça ressemblait tellement à Brel, "Ces gens là"
Mais ça m'a vite passé
Trop gentil, trop lisse, ce mec
Rien à voir avec 
La lucidité irréconciliable
Qui fait les grandes chansons


----------



## Anonyme (29 Décembre 2008)

une petite nostalgie à la sauce Canterbury:








surtout pour le dernier morceaux de 22:40 ("Nine Feet Underground") qui tourne en boucle...

.


----------



## jefrey (29 Décembre 2008)

Zombie Zombie
[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/CFdXcWu3LkI&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/CFdXcWu3LkI&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

Turzi
[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/6Sfvq32NvMs&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/6Sfvq32NvMs&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

et quand je vais au lit Kavinsky
[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/pynfeasmlWs&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/pynfeasmlWs&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## teo (30 Décembre 2008)

teo a dit:
			
		

> un dénommé Quentin qui reprend façon Djazz et vocalises genre Ahanne and Bi, des scies plus ou moins mauvaises des défuntes Aïties&#8230; la liste. Je ne sais pas ce qui est le pire, d'une reprise d'un certain Cargo de Nuit jazzifiant-absolument émasculé



DT, tu ne lis pas entre les lignes ?  Tu m'étonnes là. Si c'est ce n'est pas le cas, tu n'as effectivement pas du comprendre que je parlais de l'intention marketing des producteurs vis à vis de leur public. Ce genre d'intention qui fait que le bellâtre est au jazz comme les Forbans étaient au Rock'n'Roll 


PS: ce Dafresh Decembre 2008/ Week 2 est une tuerie.


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Décembre 2008)

LHO a dit:


> une petite nostalgie à la sauce Canterbury:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Quel album fabuleux.
j'ai découvert ça à 11 ans dans la discothèque du père d'un copain de classe en même temps qu'Atom Heart Mother des Pink Floyd.
J'étais le seul de mes potes à avoir une chaîne et je faisais des K7 pour tous mes potes de classe qui venaient chez moi avec les vinyles de leurs parents.
J'ai découvert un max de trucs à cette époque.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Décembre 2008)

Aujourd'hui c'est la journée des BOs.

Bo Jacky Brown: Comme toujours chez Tarantino, la bande son est parfaite.

Bo In the mood for love: Calme mais intense. Reflet parfait du film.

Bo Transpotting: Pour mettre un peu de feu et de peps après "In the mood..."

Bo Billy Elliot: Sympathiques musiques dans l'ensemble pour "redescendre" de Transpotting...

Bo Temps des gitans: Pour changer de style et m'évader...

Et j'enchaîne pour rester dans le délire avec la Bo de Chat noir Chat blanc, qui au passage est de loin, selon moi, le meilleur film de Kustorica... (mais là, c'est un notre débat... Et un notre fil...)


----------



## Dark-Tintin (30 Décembre 2008)

Bo Diddley ?


----------



## nicolasf (30 Décembre 2008)

Gros coup de cur du moment pour le dernier Kanye West, _808s & Heartbreak_. Ne fuyez pas si vous êtes allergique au rap, car cet album n'en n'est pas, ou alors seulement de loin. 

Tout au long de cet album marqué à la fois par une ambiance très particulière (créée par la machine à rythme du titre et l'utsage de l'Auto-Tune qui donne à la voix de l'artiste un aspect artificiel) et une grande tristesse (comme le titre l'indique aussi), Kanye West se réinvente (rien à voir avec ce qu'il a fait précédemment) et réinvente le genre. C'est vraiment brillant, si vous voulez mon avis...




_Cliquez si vous voulez un avis plus détaillé..._​


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Décembre 2008)

Gros coup de coeur pour la B.O. de la version anglaise de Life On Mars.
Excellente série télé anglaise et superbe remake US.
J'attends la B.O. US.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Décembre 2008)

[YOUTUBE]n6aCMgy0ES4[/YOUTUBE]

Dead men - Neil Young​


----------



## Anonyme (30 Décembre 2008)

cela tourne à plein régime.
j'en ai déjà parlé.

playlist de Carnival in Coal (_Vivalavida_ et _French Cancan)_.

avec une reprise de _Flashdance_ version Grindcore ("Maniac")... 




*******
@ wormeyes
superbe film dans un N & B somptueux... 


.


----------



## CouleurSud (1 Janvier 2009)

Traffic. _The Low Spark of High-Heeled Boys_ (1971)

C'était l'époque où Steve Winwood et Chris Wood ont su élever le rock à l'élégance et à la finesse

(sans le tuer)

(Et même si d'autres l'avaient fait avant)

(mais autrement)

[youtube]ZVlbgqmxXNY&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## EtVlan (1 Janvier 2009)

Aujourd'hui, j'écoute K-Maro

[YOUTUBE]FsEFQJp6FtE[/YOUTUBE]

K-Maro étudie au Collège Stanislas à Montréal . C'est là qu'il connaît son partenaire de LMDS, Adil (le Vaï actuel).

En 2004 «Femme Like U» remporte le NRJ Music Award 2005, de la chanson de l'année 2004. Son album solo est intitulé la Good Life.

K-Maro est également un producteur avec K.Pone.Inc, sa société de production des artistes tels que Shy'm, Vaï (ex-LMDS)¨, Imposs et Ale Dee.


----------



## chandler_jf (1 Janvier 2009)

EtVlan a dit:


> Aujourd'hui, j'écoute K-Maro



:love::love: Non non ce n'est pas un double pseudo 

Ce post j'aurais pu l'écrire :rateau:


Carole, Christophe, Olivier, Cédric* ...   







*je pense que ce sont ceux qui m'ont le plus supporté chanter cette chanson​


----------



## IceandFire (2 Janvier 2009)

j'écoute l'album de Kasabian, c'est vraiment chouette ce groupe, cette musique, cet univers...:style:


----------



## Dark-Tintin (2 Janvier 2009)

Et soudain, surgit face aux vents, le vrai héros de tout les temps... 

[YOUTUBE]NJK8aVOUm9o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## chandler_jf (2 Janvier 2009)

Nioube de la vie que je suis, j'avoue ne pas connaître depuis longtemps le mash-up :rose:

En écoutant ici et là il y a de bonnes surprises, des mélanges inattendus : pas toujours à mon goût, mais quand la mayonnaise prend c'est un plaisir 

You Can't Hurry A Hard Life 
Queen vs The Supremes​


----------



## zepatente (3 Janvier 2009)

Bonsoir,

voici ma petite sélection pour ce soir 

 TV ON THE RADIO - Wolf like Me 

[YOUTUBE]kElZnHKZ8N4[/YOUTUBE]


Seasick Steve - Started Out With Nothin

[YOUTUBE]Px8R2a7ZLpA[/YOUTUBE]


Fleet Foxes - White Winter Hymnal

[YOUTUBE]s6HvhZ6hHNs[/YOUTUBE]

@+


----------



## teo (3 Janvier 2009)

Samedi ensoleillé et glacial entre Jeanne Moreau  _Jeanne Moreau chante 12 nouvelles chansons de Cyrus Bassiak_ et _Tourbillon_, superbes morceaux graves et légers   et  le so 70ish _Tout petit la planète_ de Plastic Bertrand (1978) et la cover helvète de Water Lilly, _Lottotron Reboot_ sur le _James Holden At The Controls_.
C'est les dessins animés japonais 1rst Gen, les ambiances mercredi après-midi devant la télé (3 chaînes si on est sage) Le son mélancolique, limite flippant des synthés, version électronique d'un no future en pleine guerre froide, froid comme LA voix du _Fade to grey_ de Visage et accessoirement déjà l'Afghanistan 

[YOUTUBE]DPSxqknJBUM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dark-Tintin (4 Janvier 2009)

[YOUTUBE]cdrCalO5BDs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## thescreaminghand (5 Janvier 2009)

Of montreal - Death is not a parallel move (quelque chose de léger pour ce temps neigeux).


----------



## DeepDark (5 Janvier 2009)

Découverte du jour : Frou Frou 




​
Sur Deezer.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Janvier 2009)

Aujourd'hui, un petit délire "Hip-hop Khmer" 

[YOUTUBE]FmvOz4ICMgs[/YOUTUBE]

Et voir la page youtube de Sok Visal, alias Cream


----------



## IceandFire (7 Janvier 2009)

l'intégrale de U2 :style: :king: avec une préférence pour les vieux morceaux, ceux ou Bono© était encore Irlandais et ne se prenait pas encore pour Jésus ou un ministre des affaires étrangères........


----------



## tirhum (7 Janvier 2009)

J'écoute Moriarty...
L'album "Gee Whiz But This Is A Lonesome Town", que ma s&#339;ur m'a prêté...
Première écoute, c'est sympa, mais sans plus...
Réessaierais plus tard...


----------



## jpmiss (7 Janvier 2009)

Les Thugs et point barre.

[YOUTUBE]rsf_8Q8b6tw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## fedo (7 Janvier 2009)

le guitariste des Stooges a été retrouvé mort chez lui.
une vidéo live de TV eye sur Youtube.


----------



## KARL40 (7 Janvier 2009)

Bah là c'est les CLASH en feuilletant ce beau livre :






Un beau "livre objet" de 400 pages. Une mine dor de photos inédites de concerts, dans les coulisses, sur la route et d'anecdotes sur les chansons.

C'est pas donné (plus de 50 brouzoufs !!) mais il suffit de se le faire offrir !! 

Par contre, fuck la maison d'édition "Au Diable Vauvert" pour avoir fait imprimer ce
livre en ... Chine !!!  Et de citer ATTAC comme "site ami" !!
Vu le prix de vente, qu'ils ne disent pas ne pas connaître d'imprimeur dans le coin ....


----------



## l'écrieur (8 Janvier 2009)

Le Diable Vauvert fait imprimer ses livres en Chine ? C'est vraiment des crapules. 

Tiens, moi, en ce moment, j'écoute un des plus grands groupes punks de tous les temps.
Parce que c'est bon, et que Jeffrey Lee Pierce m'a traversé l'esprit sans que je ne sache comment ce matin.

_I, I know your reasons and I, I know your goals
we can fuck forever but you will never get my soul
just so you can move
so you can move
so you can move
so you can move so you can
oohh... Sex beat  		 		  		 		_



Montez le son !


[YOUTUBE]oGv1wP5Rxvs[/YOUTUBE]


Et une autre, pour la route. 

[YOUTUBE]HLzfLImzX0k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## teo (8 Janvier 2009)

Un petit Losoul, avec _Belong_, house teutonne, minimale et énergique.
Le genre d'album que j'écouterai dans 10 ans avec autant de plaisir. Un peu comme les Rhythm Invention et leur classique _Inventures In Wonderland._


----------



## jacquemoud_b (8 Janvier 2009)

Pour ma part un petit Abesse de Birdy Niam Niam. Rien de tel pour mettre la pêche!

peut-etre que après je vais me passer le nouveau CD de Metallica qui est de la Balle! Arf que du bonheur. rien que d'y penser je vais de ce pas l'écouter.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Janvier 2009)

De belles écoutes sur cette page, Les Thugs, Le Gun Club, Clash....  
Pour ne pas couper le rythme, Wire.


[YOUTUBE]d1YBn0dRplc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## l'écrieur (9 Janvier 2009)

On me dit dans l'oreillette que j'ai oublié de dire le nom du groupe culte que j'écoutais hier, celui dont Jeffrey Lee Pierce était le leader. Et c'est vrai, j'ai oublié.
C'était donc le Gun Club.

_She's like Heroin to me
she's like Heroin to me
she's like Heroin to me
she cannot miss a vein     _


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2009)

Quand mes écoutes s'entrecroisent avec mes relectures. Tuxedomoon.


[YOUTUBE]C-ZsHsumNS4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## teo (9 Janvier 2009)

The Politics of Dancing, Paul van Dyk.
Energétique. Pour les fans qui ne sont pas effrayés par la foule, y'a Laurent Garnier samedi soir au Rex&#8230; peu de risques que j'aille y faire un tour, trop de monde, ambiance grands magasins avant Noël.
Dommage. J'irai faire un tour sur Awdio.com histoire de voir s'ils le retransmettent en direct ou en streaming plus tard&#8230;


----------



## CouleurSud (9 Janvier 2009)

Gun Club, Wire, Tuxedomoon

Eh bien, pendant qu'on y est : Chrome. _Firebomb_

[youtube]yFP5zwwu3Nc&feature[/youtube]


----------



## teo (9 Janvier 2009)

Lola rennt, la BO, encore :love: pour la fille aux cheveux rouges, pour ce son, cette urgence&#8230;


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Janvier 2009)

Y'avait longtemps :love:


----------



## tirhum (9 Janvier 2009)

Pour une fois que t'écoutes pas un truc à chier !... 














 :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Janvier 2009)

Salaud!


----------



## macdani (9 Janvier 2009)

:rose:[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/peC3JafGSys&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/peC3JafGSys&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]
:bebe:


----------



## Lutopik (10 Janvier 2009)

Pour moi c'est Iron Maiden en boucle depuis trois jours.
C'est fou je m'en lasse pas moi, contrairement à d'autres.


----------



## twinworld (10 Janvier 2009)

teo a dit:


> The Politics of Dancing, Paul van Dyk.


dans mon souvenir, la dernière fois que je l'ai vu, il me semble que son set m'avait pas super emballé. Mais j'arrive pas à me rappeler où c'était... Je trouve que c'est un DJ qui n'a pas tellement évolué.



teo a dit:


> Pour les fans qui ne sont pas effrayés par la foule, y'a Laurent Garnier samedi soir au Rex


Par contre Garnier, c'est souvent très très bien ce qu'il fait. Y a une seule fois où j'avais été déçu par un live que j'avais trouvé un peu kitch. A part ça, je me souviens de set excellents y a 15 ans à Lausanne ou y a 2 ans au Montreux Jazz.



Sinon, juste là, j'écoute rien, mais sur mon iPhone, y a tout Soft Machine qui tourne depuis 1 semaine.


----------



## richard-deux (10 Janvier 2009)

Je découvre *Cannabis* de Serge Gainsbourg.


----------



## Modern__Thing (10 Janvier 2009)

pour le moment, je ne me lasse toujours pas d'écouter Appart, Trentemöller et Lulu Rouge :love: j'avais vu les 2 premiers en live aux Ardentes ici à Liège  et je vais aller aussi aux TransArdentes le 24 regarder Birdy Nam Nam et James Holden mixer en live :love: :love: :love: trop de la balle :love:


----------



## Chang (10 Janvier 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Pour une fois que t'écoutes pas un truc à chier !...



J'approuve ...  ...


----------



## yvos (10 Janvier 2009)

Dernier disque de A silver mount zion : 13 blues for thirteen moons (chez constellation, label qui produit GYBE!, entre autres) . Puissant, énergique et contrasté. Mon préféré pour l'instant


----------



## IceandFire (10 Janvier 2009)

un bon Portishead...:love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (10 Janvier 2009)

IceandFire a dit:


> un bon Portishead...:love:



*Tu aurais pris*
de bonnes résolutions pour 2009 ?




:love:


----------



## IceandFire (10 Janvier 2009)




----------



## Aski (10 Janvier 2009)

J'écoute de tout, de Mc Solaar en passant par du Shania Twain et avec un détour par Era.

En ce moment je suis surtout dans Evanescance, Nightwish, Leaves' eyes, Within tempation, Nickelback.


Enfin, je dit de tout, mais j'évite André Rieu


----------



## KARL40 (11 Janvier 2009)

ORQUESTA DEL DESIERTO "Dos"

Deuxième album (2004) de ce groupe initié par le bassiste d'HERMANO Dandy Brown.
Malgré la présence de nombreux acteurs de la scène "stoner", nous avons là
un superbe album folk où l'électricité et l'acoustique se marient à merveille
accompagné de quelques trompettes "mariachi".
Sans oublier les vocaux de Pete Stahl (ex Goatsnake).






[YOUTUBE]l2f5sFs3WAg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## teo (11 Janvier 2009)

Quelques souvenirs épars. Psychédélisme de fin de siècle.
Pas de clubs mais des nuits entre Lausanne, Genève ou Martiny 90's tech, 90's space, 90's aciieed, 90's goa, les squats et les soirées, les grille-pains stroboscopiques qui vrillent les oreilles à entre 125/160 bpm, les dB qui inondent la rétine, le flux qui pulse sous la peau, accélération du pouls, les corps dématérialisés, irridescents, le collectif MXP, les nuits blanches, le taf, les études et le bénévolat à côté sans dormir, la chaleur moite de la chambre noire "au réveil", Red Bull et excitants pour ne pas s'endormir sur la table lumineuse, les fractales à jamais perdues, dans les Kaï Power Tools de Photoshop 2 ou 3 dans ce premier Mac une bombe à 20 Mo de ram (68040 donc, on est en pré-PPC )
Une éternité. St Paul, Solar Quest,  Hell, Ralph, Terrorist Avec Abba en descente dans un minibus
Un rare souvenir en CD, les K7 doivent être à la cave Pyramid - The Olympia Records' Compilation

Et pour les fans, un petit _Nessie_, sur Couleur 3 :love:


----------



## DeepDark (11 Janvier 2009)

teo a dit:


> les grille-pains stroboscopiques qui vrillent les oreilles à entre 125/160 bpm, les dB qui inondent la rétine, le flux qui pulse sous la peau, accélération du pouls, les corps dématérialisés, irridescents, le collectif MXP, les nuits blanches, le taf, les études et le bénévolat à côté sans dormir, la chaleur moite de la chambre noire "au réveil", Red Bull et excitants pour ne pas s'endormir sur la table lumineuse, les fractales à jamais perdues


Tiens ça me fais vachement penser à ma dernière soirée 





Là pour moi c'est un petit Kanka, ça faisait longtemps.







EDIT : @ itako : Oh que oui


----------



## itako (11 Janvier 2009)

Tu l'aime bien lui hein?


----------



## CouleurSud (11 Janvier 2009)

IceandFire a dit:


> un bon Portishead...:love:



Mais c'est triste Portishead
Après quinze jours d'écoute intensive du dernier (d'une somptueuse mélancolie), j'ai pété deux-trois plombs. Je me suis mis à errer, sur les plages de mon Comté, déguisé en Beth Gibbons, terrorisant les petits enfants, sapant les architectures complexes de leurs châteaux de sable et, en définitive, poursuivis par des chasseurs de prime, des tueurs à gage, commis par les parents de ces pauvres bambins

Du coup, j'ai décidé de faire une cure
Et de n'écouter que des trucs pas tristes du tout
Comme les Undertones        

Et puis, j'ai redécouvert que c'était aussi triste
La rage impuissante des gamins de Londonderry 
"I need excitement, oh I need it bad/And it's the best I've ever had/ I wan to hold you"
Et vous faites quoi quand vous êtes un prolétaire en train de dire des conneries pareilles
Et que la fille se barre ?

Ben, du rock

[youtube]wAtUw6lxcis[/youtube]


----------



## kaos (11 Janvier 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> J'écoute Moriarty...
> L'album "Gee Whiz But This Is A Lonesome Town", que ma sur m'a prêté...
> Première écoute, c'est sympa, mais sans plus...
> Réessaierais plus tard...




je les ai sonorisés avant qu'ils soient connus ! ils ont été lancés par NOVA ! ils sont tres sympa ! j'aime pas trop leur musique mais la chanteuse a une putain de voix ....


----------



## nemo77 (11 Janvier 2009)

conjure one extraordinary ways


----------



## teo (12 Janvier 2009)

Série Orbital avec _The Altogether_ et _Blue Album_. De morceaux excellents, d'autres où j'accroche moins, comme toujours avec *Orbital*, parfois un peu trop expérimental pour ma pomme.

Ensuite s'annoncent The* Three Keys (Bon Bon & his Buddies)* et Chronological (1932-1933/1941-1942). _Chronological Classics_ est une série éditée par Abeille Musique: de vieux enregistrements jazz pré 53, en 78 tours.
Quand je dis _Back to Classics_, ce n'est pas forcément de house dont je parle&#8230; non non&#8230;  mais ça devait déjà bien danser dans les bars enfumés de Chicago ou NYC pendant cette récession là&#8230;






Edith: je viens de me souvenir en l'écoutant que le morceau _Wah-Dee-Dah_ de *The Three Keys* est à l'origine d'un sample que l'on retrouve dans _Doctorin' the house_ de *Coldcut*, un vieux standard acied house


----------



## jpmiss (12 Janvier 2009)

Ataxia Feat Joe Lally of Fugazi, Josh Klinghoffer and John Frusciante.


----------



## teo (12 Janvier 2009)

Série "Khyu-ltissime" avec ses _Belotte mix/Poker Mix/Bridge Mix/Arabesque/Pandemoniax _:love: en attendant ceux qu'il garde sous le coude juste pour m'embêter.
*Heart of Darkness *d'Elite Force qui est une tuerie bien dark :love:


Et pour les courageux, une série de gratuite et légale de mp3 (à récupérer a la mano, apprenez-leur à faire une archive zippée ) chez xlr8r.com: les 50 mp3 2008 de leurs lecteurs (dont Hercules and Love Affair, M83, Jamie Lidell, Ellen Alien, The Streets, Poney Hoax, Sebastien Tellier, Autechre&#8230.


----------



## Aurélie85 (12 Janvier 2009)

teo a dit:


> Et pour les courageux, une série de gratuite et légale de mp3 (à récupérer a la mano, apprenez-leur à faire une archive zippée ) chez xlr8r.com: les 50 mp3 2008 de leurs lecteurs (dont Hercules and Love Affair, M83, Jamie Lidell, Ellen Alien, The Streets, Poney Hoax, Sebastien Tellier, Autechre).



Yiiiihaaaa ! 

Pour ceux que ça intéressent, j'ai le dossier en entier, ziiiippé

Y a même Mochipet :love: 
C'lui là, faut le voir pour y croire, il a l'air de rien comme ça, il est minuscule, le genre que tu as  peut-être déjà failli piétiner pendant une soirée dans une cave obscure du profond Jura  

mais live ça en chie grave :love: 

Bon sinon, du tri un peu à faire, mais de très bonnes découvertes, comme Rusko :love: 

_(ben non, je connaissais pas, mais j'aimerais beaucoup en apprendre plus :rose: )_


----------



## nicolasf (12 Janvier 2009)

teo a dit:


> Et pour les courageux, une série de gratuite et légale de mp3 (à récupérer a la mano, apprenez-leur à faire une archive zippée ) chez xlr8r.com: les 50 mp3 2008 de leurs lecteurs (dont Hercules and Love Affair, M83, Jamie Lidell, Ellen Alien, The Streets, Poney Hoax, Sebastien Tellier, Autechre&#8230.




Oula, ça a l'air bien mais apparemment, je ne suis pas le seul à le penser, résultat le site est complètement mort...

J'ai vu dans ta liste Hercules and Love Affair et je confirme, l'album est vraiment très bien !


----------



## nemo77 (12 Janvier 2009)

black light burns  cruel melody


----------



## teo (13 Janvier 2009)

J'ai fini le dl, j'écoute, à boire et à manger, mais déjà de très bonnes choses _rusko_, comme dit Aurélie (t'as trouvé où cette archive :rateau: :love: ?), clair que je garde ! Hercules & Love Affair, j'ai déjà l'album :love:
 pour commencer
_Omar K _de Rainbow Arabia
_Monday (The Glitch Mob Remix)_ de Nalepa
_Antibodies_ de Poni Hoax
_Embers_ de Praveen & Benoit
_Kode 9 vs. Badawi - Den of Drumz_ de Raz Mesinai's Badawi
_Pointy_ de Débruit
_Around the World (Intro)_ de Señor Coconut (pour la reprise caraïbe de la scie daftienne )
_I Lust U_ de Neon Neon
_Knock Knock_ de Mike Slott
_L'amour et la violence (Boys Noize Remix)_ de Sébastien Tellier
_We Wouldn't Want It Any Other Way (Débruit remix)_ de Meanest Man Contest
_Make It So (XXXchange Remix)_ de Daedelus
_Robo Tussin Ft. Lil Wayne_ de Flying Lotus
_Cheap and Cheerful (SebastiAn Remix)_ de The Kills
_Lollipop (Nasty Ways Remix)_ de Lil Wayne
_West Coast Rocks_ (The Glitch Mob Remix) de Matty G
_Get Ya Cock Out_ de Rusko (like the title, the cute lad, the fracking accent on BBC interview :love

Notés avec 2 étoiles _(la moyenne, entrée dans le classement)_, 4 au max _(très bon morceau)_, affaire qui roule, bon stuff


----------



## Aurélie85 (13 Janvier 2009)

teo a dit:


> J'ai fini le dl, j'écoute, à boire et à manger, mais déjà de très bonnes choses&#8230; _rusko_, comme dit Aurélie (t'as trouvé où cette archive :rateau: :love: ?), clair que je garde ! Hercules & Love Affair, j'ai déjà l'album :love:




Bah, je l'ai faite moi-même  ça m'a empêché de penser à autre chose pendant 10 bonnes minutes&#8230; 


Par contre, je sais pas comment refiler l'archive (on ne rigole pas), par email, c'est un lourd et ça passe pas&#8230;*:rose:


----------



## teo (13 Janvier 2009)

Pando staïle 

Là, après GusGus, Underworld :love:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2009)

Je suis tombé amoureux de ce titre (et pas trop du mec dans le cilp...)

[YOUTUBE]_TssuSYrxVI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2009)

antoine59 a dit:


> Je suis tombé amoureux de ce titre (et pas trop du mec dans le cilp...)
> 
> [vid]Sabrina[/vid]




_It's not the red of the dying sun
The morning sheets surprising stain
It's not the red of which we bleed

The red of cabernet sauvignon
A world of ruby all in vain ...._


Blixa......   :love:



Ici, ce soir c'est ambiance _White Light/White Heat_ avec *The Meek*

[YOUTUBE]nHFc6JvSn5w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## nicolasf (13 Janvier 2009)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> Par contre, je sais pas comment refiler l'archive (on ne rigole pas), par email, c'est un lourd et ça passe pas&#8230;*:rose:



Par un des systèmes de mise en ligne gratuit sur Internet : celui de Free, Rapidshare, Megaupload...

Ça serait, en tout cas, très sympa de ta part...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Janvier 2009)

DAWN OF TEARS

Comme une copie espagnole de Children of Bodom - mais une copie qui n'aurait pris quasiment que le bon et aurait eu l'intelligence d'y ajouter des touches personnelles du plus bel effet (interventions de chant féminin ou de texte parlés super bien dosées qui apportent quelque chose aux morceaux et ne versent pas dans le systématisme crétin)

Bien, quoi.

En plus, leur album est en téléchargement gratuit, vous seriez bêtes de passer à côté.


----------



## JPTK (14 Janvier 2009)

OUAHOUH ÇA VA TROP LOIN ARRÊTEZ !!     

J'ai prié en comptant les arbres pour que Damien Jean soit un FAKE, mais non... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[DM]k1ie2t1F3PiE1JTnfK[/DM]


J'ai mal à mes yeux et à mes oreilles


----------



## Dark-Tintin (14 Janvier 2009)

Mais si c'est un fake, ça ne peut rien être d'autre.


----------



## gKatarn (14 Janvier 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> DAWN OF TEARS
> 
> Comme une copie espagnole de Children of Bodom - mais une copie qui n'aurait pris quasiment que le bon et aurait eu l'intelligence d'y ajouter des touches personnelles du plus bel effet (interventions de chant féminin ou de texte parlés super bien dosées qui apportent quelque chose aux morceaux et ne versent pas dans le systématisme crétin)
> 
> ...



Yep, dwnl et vraiment, agréablement surpris


----------



## la(n)guille (14 Janvier 2009)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> OUAHOUH ÇA VA TROP LOIN ARRÊTEZ !!
> 
> J'ai prié en comptant les arbres pour que Damien Jean soit un FAKE, mais non...
> 
> ...



Je ne comprends vraiment pas de quoi tu t'indignes, c'est pas pire que M...


Voire même, je trouve ça un rien plus drôle et moins prétentieux...


----------



## JPTK (14 Janvier 2009)

la(n)guille a dit:


> Voire même, je trouve ça un rien plus *drôle* et moins prétentieux...



Sauf que c'est pas le but :rateau:

M, tu veux dire Mathieu Chedid ?


----------



## Dark-Tintin (14 Janvier 2009)

la(n)guille a dit:


> Je ne comprends vraiment pas de quoi tu t'indignes, c'est pas pire que M...
> 
> 
> Voire même, je trouve ça un rien plus drôle et moins prétentieux...




Mmmh... Perso' tu me touches là, M c'est un des seuls artistes français que j'aime bien 
Et y'a pas trop de commentaires à faire sur l'autre fake 



Sinon, tout les souvenirs d'enfance avec ces deux chansons :

*Bronski Beat - Small Town Boy*

[YOUTUBE]U7-q1WRaKNg[/YOUTUBE]

* The Sisters of Mercy - More*

[YOUTUBE]qDuW3NvjqJY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Craquounette (14 Janvier 2009)

Un vieil album qui traine dans mon ITunes. Ca passe toujours aussi bien. Indémodable, intemporel...

Qui n'a pas de souvenirs (bons ou mauvais) qui resurgissent en écoutant ça ? _mis à part de jeunes boutonneux_ 

[YOUTUBE]t8l4-SzOoto[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Dark-Tintin (14 Janvier 2009)

Craquounette a dit:


> Qui n'a pas de souvenirs (bons ou mauvais) qui resurgissent en écoutant ça ? _mis à part de jeunes boutonneux_



Personne, même les jeunes


----------



## Chang (15 Janvier 2009)

Je viens de tomber sur ce titre "Say aha" de Santogold dans une emission de France Inter ... sacree claque ... ca m'a remis d'aplomb direct .... wouuuuhouuuuu ....  ...


[YOUTUBE]fIY-qd8todk[/YOUTUBE]

​


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Janvier 2009)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> J'ai prié en comptant les arbres pour que Damien Jean soit un FAKE, mais non...



:mouais: Kerviel chante aussi ? :mouais:


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Janvier 2009)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Mmmh... Perso' tu me touches là, M c'est un des seuls artistes français que j'aime bien
> Et y'a pas trop de commentaires à faire sur l'autre fake
> 
> 
> ...



tu ne devais pas être bien vieux en 84


----------



## richard-deux (15 Janvier 2009)

[YOUTUBE]31sZ9xZr_Ew[/YOUTUBE]

*Franz Ferdinand - Ulysses*


----------



## DeepDark (15 Janvier 2009)

richarddeux a dit:


> *Franz Ferdinand - Ulysses*


Je suis bien d'accord 


J'attend leur nouvel album de pied ferme :love:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2009)

Oxbow
_Narcotic Story_. 2007.








malgré le nom, ce n'est pas de la surf music, façon Beach Boys... :rateau:  

c'est beaucoup plus sale que cela.
c'est sombre et noisy.
mélancolique et glauque.

maladif et funèbre.



histoire de bien commencer l'année...  




.


----------



## teo (15 Janvier 2009)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> (&#8230 Sinon, tout les souvenirs d'enfance avec ces deux chansons :
> *Bronski Beat - Small Town Boy*
> (&#8230


   de mon côté, c'était plus vers l'adolescence, les émois à la piscine&#8230;



Craquounette a dit:


> Un vieil album qui traine dans mon ITunes. Ca passe toujours aussi bien. Indémodable, intemporel...
> Qui n'a pas de souvenirs (bons ou mauvais) qui resurgissent en écoutant ça ? _mis à part de jeunes boutonneux_
> DM​



:love: encore une amitié bien particulière ambigüe  :love:
Un nouvel album d'ici 2-3 mois :love:

La newsletter des Bérurier Noir me propose d'aller regarder le film de Shuji Terayama "Emperor Tomato Ketchup" (1974) qui a donné la chanson hommage éponyme. Qualité VHS (!), version longue (+-70mn). C'est du flash, récupérable en .flv. Dans la partie discographie, cliquez sur le 45t en question, la vidéo est en bas. Etrange. 

Le 20, soirée Pschent au Midem dès 22h sur Awdio.com&#8230; avec Groove Armada  entre autres&#8230;

Là, après _TheSoldOut_, _Mix December 2008, Week 05_ de dA frESh's Official Podcast :love: Deux premiers de janvier déjà en ligne  Frisky à la traine&#8230; les derniers datent de début décembre


----------



## gKatarn (15 Janvier 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> tu ne devais pas être bien vieux en 84



Plié, emballé


----------



## kaos (15 Janvier 2009)

_ANTOINE59 // Je suis tombé amoureux de ce titre (et pas trop du mec dans le cilp...)
_ 







Normal c'est NEUBAUTEN !!!!  c'est très difficile d'accès , c'est vraiment du son pour les oreilles averties , je les ai vu en concert à PARIS , une merveille , je conseille vivement de tomber dans leur musique , ils ont un univers baroque et sexy , très très spéciale .

Neubauten


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2009)

kaos a dit:


> Neubauten



Je parlais juste de l'aspect physique du charmant monsieur dans le clip (qui me fait penser au passage à M. Barney dans l'un des opus de Cremaster!)

Sinon pour le reste, j'adhère totalement à Einstürzende Neubauten. Mon oncle m'a offert fort gentiment 3 de leurs cd il y a de ça 3-4 ans. Mais j'avais décrocher pour retomber amoureux de "Sabrina", il y a à peine 3 jours!

Sinon ce soir, une petite bo de Pierrot le fou et un peu de French Cowboy...


----------



## DeepDark (16 Janvier 2009)

Je sais pas quoi choisir dans ma bibliothèque, alors j"écoute Métissages sur Couleur 3  (il y a pas que du bon...).


----------



## stephane 84 (16 Janvier 2009)

VOLYN De la belle musique a ecouter et a decouvrir sur leur site*

vraiment j'ai adoré donc faite comme moi essayé de prendre un moment pour ecouter  il le merite !!!!



http://www.myspace.com/volynmusic



Cordialement Stephane Lancrie
Sound Designer


----------



## bobbynountchak (16 Janvier 2009)

Tain t'es lourd, toi.

Même pas envie de faire l'effort du coup.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2009)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Tain t'es lourd, toi.
> 
> Même pas envie de faire l'effort du coup.


 
Moi, je l'ai fais, j'y suis allé, j'ai écouté et je n'ai pas aimé.
Voilà.


----------



## yvos (16 Janvier 2009)

inscription aujourd'hui, un seul message portant sur un groupe à découvrir alors qu'on est sur un forum de geek adeptes du supplice de l'ipod...étonnant, nan? 

Sinon, bienvenue, hein


----------



## Dark-Tintin (16 Janvier 2009)

Beat it, Just beat it ! :love:

[YOUTUBE]Uqxo1SKB0z8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## nemo77 (17 Janvier 2009)

william control  hate culture


----------



## IceandFire (17 Janvier 2009)

belle pochette !  sinon là c'est les 2 premiers albums joyaux de Coldplay, du bonheur, des tubes...de l'émotion...
des filles...des jeunes femmes...des femmes....:love: je m'égare  ....quoi que...? ....


----------



## EtVlan (17 Janvier 2009)

Cet après-midi, j'ai Kaïn dans les oreilles...

[YOUTUBE]FXPpaayUmgo[/YOUTUBE]


Kaïn - Adam & Ève


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Janvier 2009)

C'est mou ; c'est chiant ; c'est lisse... Ça prépare à la vieillesse... :sleep:


----------



## stephaaanie (18 Janvier 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> C'est mou ; c'est chiant ; c'est lisse... Ça prépare à la vieillesse... :sleep:



Pareil.
:sleep:

Mais _"qui réfute propose",_ selon l'adage. 
Cherchons, donc.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Janvier 2009)

stephaaanie a dit:


> Mais _"qui réfute propose",_ selon l'adage.



Rien à proposer et rien à foutre non plus...


----------



## boodou (18 Janvier 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> C'est mou ; c'est chiant ; c'est lisse...



On reste propre, merci de ne pas évoquer son anatomie sur les forums ...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Janvier 2009)

boodou a dit:


> On reste propre, merci de ne pas évoquer son anatomie sur les forums ...



Ben non... Lundi matin un enfoiré va me faire entrer FR3 Corse dans la bouche... Quand ils me la mettront dans le cul, je te ferai signe...


----------



## boodou (18 Janvier 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ben non... Lundi matin un enfoiré va me faire entrer FR3 Corse dans la bouche... Quand ils me la mettront dans le cul, je te ferai signe...



c'est fou la facilité avec laquelle on parle de son trou du cul sur MacG ... :sick:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Janvier 2009)

boodou a dit:


> c'est fou la facilité avec laquelle on parle de son trou du cul sur MacG ... :sick:



S'il n'y avait que ça....


----------



## gKatarn (18 Janvier 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> C'est mou ; c'est chiant ; c'est lisse... Ça prépare à la vieillesse... :sleep:



Oï


----------



## CouleurSud (18 Janvier 2009)

Non, pas de rapport. Juste comme ça

[youtube]j8HFDPt69jY&feature=PlayList&p=E980C9B76F[/youtube]


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2009)

playlist Pearl Jam

_Binaural_No Code_Riot Act_Vitalogy_Yield_.

(18 songs. 1.1 hours).




lien Deezer.


----------



## itako (18 Janvier 2009)

Moi je m'essaye a Nine inch nails, j'avais jamais écouté (et si )
Ça manque un peu de beat, enfin bon c'est pas du dub hein.


----------



## JPTK (18 Janvier 2009)

Putain les papas quoi j'adore, quel feeling, quel groove !!      

[YOUTUBE]ggN-HKq3FG8&hl=fr&fs=1[/YOUTUBE]


Enorme aussi dans un autre style :

[YOUTUBE]dXKN1j_vrn4&hl=fr&fs=1[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## nemo77 (18 Janvier 2009)

stendeck can you hear my call ?


----------



## DeepDark (18 Janvier 2009)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Enorme aussi dans un autre style :
> 
> [youtube]dXKN1j_vrn4&hl=fr&fs=1[/youtube]



Je plussoie 


Sinon je découvre :






Ça change...


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Janvier 2009)

Le dernier Antony And The Johnsons.

Comme vous le savez, j'ai toujours eu un faible pour les artistes dépressifs.
Avec celui-là, pas de doute possible. On est parfaitement dans la catégorie. :love:


----------



## IceandFire (19 Janvier 2009)

Indochine "3" même pas honte...!!!   Merci à Fab :love:


----------



## teo (19 Janvier 2009)

Le seul album des Buzzcocks en ma possession, A different kind of tension. Faudra que je cherche les autres.

Du punk quoi. Pitin c'est bon, c'est vif, vivifiant. Et quel graphisme sur la pochette 
_"That's buzz, cocks"_


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2009)

En 1964 il y avait bien le MC5, il y avait également, quelques milliers de kilomètres plus au sud,  *Los Saicos*. 


[YOUTUBE]_OR85wPbIKE[/YOUTUBE]


P*tain, quelle voix ! :style:


----------



## teo (19 Janvier 2009)

Gingala et leur _Gingala_ et _Vric_. Ska-Latino énergique. Même s'ils ne sont plus trop actifs en ce moment, parce que j'aime leur combo fun+iconoclaste, parce que le chanteur, c'est mon cousinos, parce que c'est genevois, parce que c'était bon de les revoir pour 2 morceaux mercredi dernier, parce que que ça me fait penser à la Colombie, à Tierradentro, à Mateo, évidemment


----------



## itako (20 Janvier 2009)

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/RT7e843nWfg&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/RT7e843nWfg&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/eS9J36D7KsE&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/eS9J36D7KsE&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## teo (20 Janvier 2009)

Grace Jones
Hurricane
Mon dernier achat. Pitin cet album est bon. Je sens la patte _Massive Attack/Craig Armstrong_*. C'est noir et sombre comme a pu l'être _Mezzanine_, c'est sophistiqué et brut, voir brutal. Sensuel et troublant comme peut l'être la grande Ms. Jones. Toujours à la limite, troublante dans cette féminité (la voix)/masculinité (l'apparence) androgyne mais sans équivoque sur qui elle est ou qui porte le pantalon. A 25 ou à 60 ans, elle est impressionnante. Même de loin, je peux vous dire que les gens se retournent. Respect.
On y retrouve les influences reggae/dub et clairement du rock aussi, avec quelques résonnances industrielles (_Devil in my life_ particulièrement, _Hurricane_ évidemment). Une pure course, caméra ras du sol, en patin ou long-board, béton, bitume, la rue, couloir d'aéroport. Urbain. Contraste boucle et délié, instrument/voix. Je pense à _Hannibal_ dans _Corporate Cannibal_ avec en parallèle l'évocation de la brutalité d'un monde des affaires, qui, digital et irresponsable, se soucie peu de ce qu'il provoque, la globalisation et la Bourse "_I'll consume my consumers/with no sense of humor_", ce corporate là, c'est le capitalisme suivant K. Marx, étonnamment et même, dès la pochette du disque, un message quasi politique sur l'exploitation de l'Homme et de l'Homme Noir en particulier, on la sent désirant détruire ce monde là, si elle le pouvait. Guitares distordues à _My Life in the Bush of Ghosts_ d'Eno/Byrne. Emotions incroyables sur _I'm crying (Mother's Tears)_, on peut penser à un texte autobiographique et à sa vie de mère** et de fille. _Williams' Blood_: Co-écrit avec Wendy et Lisa, courbes et volutes, hymne à la musique et à ses parents, encore (son père, pasteur), qui se termine en gospel.
_Well Well Well/This is/Hurricane_: sans doute les titres les plus classiques, un goût des débuts entre reggae/dub/rap ou alors pour cette voix incroyable, ce rythme :love: Et même _Hurricane_ surprend, en compagnie de Tricky, alors qu'il circulait sous d'autres noms et d'autres remixes depuis plus de 15 ans, apparaissant même dans le générique d'un film.

Ca valait bien la peine d'attendre 20 ans, Ms. 





_
* certains reconnaitront les synthés/violons sur un certain nombre de plages (_Hurricane/Devil in my life entre autres)
** [/I]Paul_, fils de _Jean-Paul Goude_, musicien lui aussi, co-écrit _Sunset Sunrise_, danse sensuelle et nostalgique, chaloupée, à l'intro me faisant penser à _La vie en rose


----------



## jpmiss (21 Janvier 2009)

*E*agles *O*f *D*eath *M*etal

[youtube]xj3kTdx1QBw[/youtube]

_*Rock'N'Roll putain d'merde!!!*_ ​


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Janvier 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> *E*agles *O*f *D*eath *M*etal
> 
> [youtube]xj3kTdx1QBw[/youtube]
> 
> _*Rock'N'Roll putain d'merde!!!*_ ​



Je vais les voir en concert privé la semaine prochaine


----------



## jpmiss (21 Janvier 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Je vais les voir en concert privé la semaine prochaine


Cunnard!


----------



## Dark-Tintin (21 Janvier 2009)

Rock'n'Roll ? :love:

[YOUTUBE]yA_zS6-dO7Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## tirhum (21 Janvier 2009)

Rock'n'Roll ?!... 
J'y reviens encore et encore (Queens of the stone age)...
Une véritable addiction... :love: 
_(la "guerre" entre rock et zouk + musiques "noires", à la maison !... :casse:  :love: :love: )

_[youtube]EykQK0OOaRU[/youtube]


----------



## KARL40 (21 Janvier 2009)

Pas encore écouter le nouveau Eagles* mais vu que l'on est entre amateurs, 
hop, un p'tit KYUSS :love:

C'est toujours aussi bon et HERMANO repris ce morceau lors de leur dernier
concert parisien.

[YOUTUBE]GG2D8xNkXDE[/YOUTUBE]


* Of Death Metal hein ... Pas les autres qui sont paumés dans un hôtel :rateau:


----------



## Craquounette (21 Janvier 2009)

Un p'tit Muse, il n'y a rien de tel... Volume au max... Ca vous redonne la pêche :love:

[YOUTUBE]FDDCieKfrvY&NR[/YOUTUBE]​
_C'est là que j'espère sincèrement que mes voisins ne matent pas trop à l'intérieur et qu'ils ne me voient pas sauter dans tous les sens toute seule chez moi _:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2009)

The Dillinger Escape Plan with Mike Patton
_Irony is a dead scene _









Pig Latin.

c'est du pur Metal Extrême.
seulement 4 titres pour 18 mn de folie... :love:


pour voisins chiants et dépressifs.


.


----------



## teo (22 Janvier 2009)

Un titre de Squarepusher offert&#8230; pour la sortie de son EP, Numbers Lucent. Pas encore écouté.
Ce sera juste après&#8230; _Connors Obert_, aka *Bright Eyes*, pour FabFab, dans la série chanteur dépressif et déprimé (mais pas que  cf _Another Travelin' Song_). Le style de chanson qui vous retourne le ventre et vous font le zapper certains jours, pour préférer voir le verre à moitié plein. Folk mise au goût du jour, guitare, j'avais craqué sur le gars et son groupe à la Maroquinerie, un soir de 2005 (?). Une autre Amérique, sombritude éclairée, mélancolie entrainante, comme le sourire éclatant d'un garçon triste, une réminiscence d'un River Phoenix dans un Idaho très personnel (_Poison Oak_). I'm Wide Awake It's Morning m'est indispensable.






_Edit: l'écoute de Road To Joy est particulièrement cool, un mélange de chanson originale et une re-interprétation tranquille et bruyante, très électro de l'Ode à la joie, de Beethoven 

Edit 2: 2 titres (en 64mp3) dispo sur le site de leur label, Saddlecreek. Leur dernier album album, Cassadaga est dispo, avec quelques autres sur le Store français. _No One Would Riot for Less_: :love: _


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2009)

après DEP changement de registre et d'univers. 

quand les premiers *punks* font de la *pop*... 



Les Ramones
_Pleasant Dreams_








lien Deezer


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Janvier 2009)

Craquounette a dit:


> Un p'tit Muse, il n'y a rien de tel... Volume au max... Ca vous redonne la pêche :love:



Ah non, pitié!
Même ma belle mère écoute ça... :mouais:

Sinon : ANNONCE SÉRIEUSE...

Je recherche cet album,




de Jean Jacques Burnel, qu'un sombre fils de cocu ne m'a jamais rendu...

Vu le nombre de vieilles burnes qui étalent leurs écoutes ici,
si quelqu'un était en possession de cette chose, je lui serai reconnaissant
de prendre contact par MP... 
Ma gratitude sans bornes lui serait acquise 

C'est vrai quoi! Je l'aurais bien écouté aujourd'hui.
Hé ben ça m'a énervé...


----------



## teo (22 Janvier 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> _*Rock'N'Roll putain d'merde!!!*_ ​



Roy Orbison *The Essential Sun Years*






 

Découvert en 2003, ça m'a réconcilié avec les ancêtres :rateau: visez les lunettes, la chemise, la coupe et le sourire, trop fort


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Janvier 2009)

teo a dit:


> Découvert en 2003...



Mieux vaut tard que jamais...


----------



## teo (23 Janvier 2009)

J'avais entendu Pretty Woman avant


----------



## GrInGoo (23 Janvier 2009)

Un petit _Charlie Winston - Like a Hobo_

[YOUTUBE]9nOd5_Bdc8I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Janvier 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ah non, pitié!
> Même ma belle mère écoute ça... :mouais:
> 
> Sinon : ANNONCE SÉRIEUSE...
> ...



Ce truc est absolument introuvable. Ca fait un moment que je le cherche aussi.


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (23 Janvier 2009)

HEBRON GATE (2002)






Human vs Dragon..   Top voix + tops zikos = pure style rastafari..

Même quand quand on est pas plus fan que ça de sons roots l'album passe super bien....


----------



## Chang (23 Janvier 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Ce truc est absolument introuvable. Ca fait un moment que je le cherche aussi.



Et ici, non ???

:mouais:


----------



## Dark-Tintin (23 Janvier 2009)

[YOUTUBE]En-cHBv7UpA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## freefalling (23 Janvier 2009)

*Florence & The Machine*
_- "Dog Days Are Over" -_

Une bien chouette découverte pour ma part ! Folle en concert.

[YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="295"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/s0ZPTFfpO40&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/s0ZPTFfpO40&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="295"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Dark-Tintin (24 Janvier 2009)

Classic

[YOUTUBE]k0t0EW6z8a0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## freefalling (24 Janvier 2009)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/dyyDyraBnOU&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/dyyDyraBnOU&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2009)

Un truc éléctrique, clash, brouillon... miam.

5 - Interpol 

[YOUTUBE]dfnss1tdFd4[/YOUTUBE]



et Nuage & Orage ensuite.

Empty - Metric

[YOUTUBE]mbv5Tzi00Ow[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## yvos (25 Janvier 2009)

Allez les ptits slips.... Thugs forever :love:

[YOUTUBE]U5rF63DE78w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## jpmiss (25 Janvier 2009)

[youtube]yStlh60pFFY[/youtube]
*BLUES EXPLOSION MOTHER FUCKERS! *



yvos a dit:


> Allez les ptits slips....


Nan le titre c'est "Allez les filles" :rateau: ​


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2009)

John Zorn
_The Big Gundown_. 1986.

Ennio Morricone revu et corrigé par John Zorn. :love:









avec _The ballad of Hank McCain _chanté par Mike Patton et une version de _Once Upon A Time In The West_ pour 3 guitares, avec Fred Frith, Bill Frisell et Vernon Reid...


.


----------



## macdani (25 Janvier 2009)

Je découvre  le nouvel album d'Animal collective
A la première écoute...bof...


----------



## nemo77 (25 Janvier 2009)

la en ce moment j'écoute blue stone worlds appart... c'est plutôt tranquille... une nuit de dimanche....


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Janvier 2009)

[YOUTUBE]XgbtKg9g1jI[/YOUTUBE]

J'écoute ça en dernier hommage à Gérard Blanc qui est mort hier.
PAs que sa carrière soit démentielle, mais j'adore cette chanson.


----------



## JPTK (26 Janvier 2009)

Tain la déception décevante...  :sleep: 

*Arthur H* - _l'homme du monde_


----------



## JPTK (26 Janvier 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ah non, pitié!
> Même ma belle mère écoute ça... :mouais:
> 
> Sinon : ANNONCE SÉRIEUSE...



Les 2 premiers sont très bons, efficaces quoi c'est indéniable, tu dois avoir des restes de Brocciu dans les oreilles :rateau:, c'est pas COLDPLAY non plus, le trio basse/batterie/guitare est carrément bon, après le chant on aime ou pas mais ça reste accessoire de toute façon.


----------



## JPTK (26 Janvier 2009)

LHO a dit:


> The Dillinger Escape Plan with Mike Patton
> _Irony is a dead scene _
> 
> 
> ...




Cool mon ptit bonheur du matin je crois, je connaissais pas ce nouveau joujou, je suis en plein écoute


----------



## JPTK (26 Janvier 2009)

Tain je suis deg, je trouve ça plutôt nase, on dirait du Slipknot des fois... :mouais:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (26 Janvier 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> [youtube]XgbtKg9g1jI[/youtube]
> 
> J'écoute ça en dernier hommage à Gérard Blanc qui est mort hier.
> PAs que sa carrière soit démentielle, mais j'adore cette chanson.



Non.. rien...


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Janvier 2009)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Non.. rien...



Oui, mais moi je sais afficher une vidéo dans le forum


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (26 Janvier 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Oui, mais moi je sais afficher une vidéo dans le forum



Ouai, ptain, ça on avait remarqué...  :sleep:


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Janvier 2009)

Petite pensée pour JPMiss hier soir pendant le concert des Eagles Of Death Metal.
Ils ont vraiment fait le show. On était une petite centaine à 3m de la scène.
Ils sont venus taper la  bise au public en fin de set.

Donc là j'écoute:







fraîchement acheté sur le Store.

:love:


----------



## teo (27 Janvier 2009)

Ah ben tiens&#8230; je pensais à toi justement, dans un autre genre 

House, House, House&#8230; _Inner City_ avec _Watcha Gonna Do With My Lovin' [Def Mix]_, Good Life, Buena Vida (Carl Craig Mix), Big Fun (long version), puis autre ambiance avec les Clash - _From here to eternity (Live)_ - et _Emiliana Torrini_ (aucun souvenir de son "_Fisherman's Woman_", en fin de compte )


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2009)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> on dirait du Slipknot des fois... :mouais:



don't know...

:hein:

et puis, là j'écoute EoDM.
_Heart On_.

 

.


----------



## JPTK (27 Janvier 2009)

LHO a dit:


> don't know...
> 
> :hein:



Ouai je dis ça mais c'est vrai que mis à part des extraits via des pubs j'ai jamais entendu, mais bon 5 sec suffisent.


----------



## teo (27 Janvier 2009)

à l'écoute des Clash, je me suis souvenu d'un titre très dance que j'aimais beaucoup vers 14-15 ans, qu'un pote m'avait enregistré sur le _Poste Parisien_. Je l'ai retrouvé: la version _The Magnificent Dance_ que je n'avais pas entendu depuis, présente en B-Side ici ou là, est un original alors que je pensais à une reprise, tellement c'est club.
En faisant quelques recherches, la version instrumentale ralentie faisait un gros carton au _Paradise Garage_ de Larry Levan à New York dès sa sortie en 1981-82, certains clones gays sous quaalude à l'époque semblent encore en avoir un souvenir très "lumineux"  

Faut que je mette la main dessus


[YOUTUBE]-RVePCNEFUc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## nemo77 (27 Janvier 2009)




----------



## teo (28 Janvier 2009)

y'en a qui connaissent bien leur Dave Gahan 

Sinon, bientôt ce sera ma radio sur last.fm, que du classique du teo


----------



## EtVlan (28 Janvier 2009)

Avant de me coucher, un peu de Michel Rivard (Beau Dommage)

(Désolé, j'ai pas trouvé les clips officiels...)

Un trou dans les Nuages
[YOUTUBE]F_17-fJE1Uo[/YOUTUBE]

Je voudrais voir la mer
[YOUTUBE]13isrcbG7Y4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Janvier 2009)

teo a dit:


> y'en a qui connaissent bien leur Dave Gahan
> 
> Sinon, bientôt ce sera ma radio sur last.fm, que du classique du teo



Je me suis définitivement désinscrit du truc. A part me faire fliquer sur ce que j'écoute, ça ne me servait à rien.


----------



## richard-deux (28 Janvier 2009)

macdani a dit:


> Je découvre  le nouvel album d'Animal collective
> A la première écoute...bof...



En effet, cet album n'est pas (selon moi) le meilleur.
:rateau:


----------



## applejuice (28 Janvier 2009)

Madonna : *Confessions on a dance floor* (je ne m'en lasse pas)
et *Confessions Remixed* (une tuerie)


----------



## DeepDark (28 Janvier 2009)

Bof à la première écoute...
Moyen à la deuxième...

Ça demande à être approfondi tout ça 


En tout cas "Lucid Dreams" passe en boucle


----------



## teo (28 Janvier 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Je me suis définitivement désinscrit du truc. A part me faire fliquer sur ce que j'écoute, ça ne me servait à rien.




Je reste donc seul modo là-bas  Je n'ai pas renouvelé pas mon abo, mais je n'ai pas tout à fait ton point de vue  So long, baby  Et pour le moment, ça me permet d'écouter de la musique que j'aime et en découvrir, parfois, de nouvelles.

Après un après-midi entre Sinéad O'Connor, Grace Jones, Nancy Sinatra&#8230; _Ryan Sullivan mixes on Reflections, The Show_, un mix enregistré sur le site en septembre 2006. Plannant.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2009)

Après du mélancolique, Anthony & the johnsons (pas terrible le dernier album) + Andrew Bird + Bright Eyes, une soudaine envie d'écouter du "qui tache".

Alors ça sera pour moi, Beasty Boys + Rage Again the Machine.


----------



## twinworld (29 Janvier 2009)

en boucle Abdullah Ibrahim : "The Mountain of the Night" dans sa version enregistrée sur "African River"


----------



## teo (29 Janvier 2009)

pour me passer les nerfs&#8230;

_The Orb's Adventures Beyond The Ultraworld: Deluxe Edition_


----------



## yvos (29 Janvier 2009)

De circonstance! 







[YOUTUBE]t2ES4vgy_sg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## claudde (29 Janvier 2009)

c'est pas tous les jours que je redécouvre de la bonne musique!


----------



## richard-deux (30 Janvier 2009)




----------



## itako (30 Janvier 2009)

Remix dubstep de Jamie Woon par Burial, ba puré ça tue.
(pas la peine de regarder la vidéo, uniquement le son)

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/v-oDrrtsJgs&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/v-oDrrtsJgs&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## nemo77 (30 Janvier 2009)

tout à fait d'accord avec toi itako, superbe version... merci pour cette petite merveille... acheté ce jour sur itunes


----------



## itako (30 Janvier 2009)

Tu as acheté le morceau à l'unité?
Ou l'ep de jamie woon avec les originaux et les deux remix?


----------



## nemo77 (30 Janvier 2009)

l'ep complet


----------



## itako (30 Janvier 2009)

Il donne quoi l'autre remix? dubstep aussi?


----------



## nemo77 (30 Janvier 2009)

oui, il sonne bien, plus proche de l'original mais c'est du tout bon


----------



## nemo77 (30 Janvier 2009)

sinon j'écoute pas mal twinkle autre style mais j'aime bien


----------



## teo (30 Janvier 2009)

très cool ce Jamie Woon, découvert dans le _At The Controls_ d'Agoria.

Là, mes dernières récupérations @ youtube  (vive Download Helper )
_Believe_ / Franka Potente	 [Cours, Lola, Cours]	
_The Magnificent Dance_ / The Clash	
_Mirando a las Muchachas_ / Mexican Institute of Sound	(si quelqu'un a des conseils sur quel album acheter)
_Tout petit la planète_ / Plastic Bertrand


----------



## itako (30 Janvier 2009)

Moi j'écoute ma propre production dubstep live, ça fait depuis la fin d'aprème que j'essaye de faire mon premier truc avec ableton live.

Si ça intéresse des gens:
http://rapidshare.com/files/191761094/DUBSTEPTEST_raPh.mp3.html


C'est plein de faute et de beat coupé à l'arrache mais j'avais jamais fais c'est et en plus j'ai pas de contrôleur!
Mais j'ai pris mon pied.


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2009)

De circonstance...

[YOUTUBE]Xa5WHPWZ3aU[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## teo (31 Janvier 2009)

La BO de Breakfast on Pluto (Petit déjeuner sur Pluton), le film de Neil Jordan (_Entretien avec un vampire, The crying game_).
C'est une BO 50's-60's-70's, l'enfance, l'adolescence et l'âge adulte d'un gamin (Cillian Murphy - _28 jours plus tard, Le vent se lève, Sunshine_) qui grandit en Irlande du Nord dans ces années-là. The Rubettes, T.Rex, Dusty Springfield entre autres. Cillian Murphy interprète un des morceaux (sur scène et c'est hilarant ). On croise un inquiétant Bryan Ferry au détour d'une rue sombre 






Le film est un des plus beaux films et troublants que j'ai pu voir ces dernières années. Une piqure de rappel pour ceux qui oublient un peu facilement qu'une longue et terrible guerre civile faisait rage en Europe, bien avant celle en ex-Yougoslavie et que tout n'y est pas encore résolu.


----------



## teo (31 Janvier 2009)

Bon, depuis le 21 avril 2004, j'ai écouté 100'000 morceaux comptabilisés par last.fm sur mon compte principal, en date de ce soir 19h.
C'est évidemment, à la louche. Des fois l'iPod n'a pas été compté, j'ai aussi mon 2e profil last.fm aussi que j'utilise quand je ne suis pas à mon bureau. Un morceau, ça peut être un podcast de 2h ou comme pour le 100'000e, les 39 sec. du _Age of Love/Age of Love_ sur le mixtape _Cute & Cult_ d'*Agoria*. 5,633 artistes (iTunes ne m'en compte que 1'537&#8230 et pour en finir avec mes chiffres, 21'508 fichiers, 128 Go et 76 jours 8 heures de musique (hors podcast + films).

Sur 44 mois, cela donne:
*Top 10 Artists*
1- Depeche Mode / 2610 écoutes
2- Ugress
3- Etienne Daho
4- Prince
5- Massive Attack
6- The Young Gods
7- Division Kent
8- Jérémie Kisling
9- Ladytron
10- David Bowie / 741 écoutes

*Top 10 Tracks*
1- Jimmy Somerville &#8211; Come On
2- Covenant &#8211; Bullet (Ellen Allien Flow mix)
3- Depeche Mode &#8211; I Feel Loved (Boyscout's Lost in Metropolis mix)  cher coloc :love:
4- Paul Kalkbrenner &#8211; Gebrünn Gebrünn
5- Etienne Daho &#8211; Ouverture
6- Vitalic &#8211; La Rock 01
7- Bloc Party &#8211; Banquet (Phones Disco Edit)
8- Bloc Party &#8211; Banquet
9- Johann Sebastian Bach &#8211; Choral
10- Jérémie Kisling &#8211; Les étoiles

Et juste là&#8230; _Mon costaud de Saint-Jean_ une variante de Mon amant de Saint-Jean, par *Jane Chacun*

Des fois je me fais peur :rateau:


----------



## Craquounette (31 Janvier 2009)

teo a dit:


> 10- Jérémie Kisling  Les étoiles



:mouais: :affraid:

Alors là... tu me déçois à un point...

Jérémie Kisling  Il a passé la frontière suisse lui ?!?! Je compatis!




oui ben j'aime pas désolée, j'y peux rien :rose:


----------



## kaos (31 Janvier 2009)

Bon allé TEO , tu sors


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2009)

Pour moi, la nuit sera sous le signe de ...


[YOUTUBE]xVQuelXdnkI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## nemo77 (31 Janvier 2009)

en ce moment, burial untrue 






itako


----------



## thescreaminghand (31 Janvier 2009)

antoine59 a dit:


> Pour moi, la nuit sera sous le signe de ...
> 
> 
> [youtube]xVQuelXdnkI[/youtube]



Je viens de les voir sur le tracks d hier (arte)  tres sympa


----------



## mac_gyver (1 Février 2009)

Vous connaissez la dernière de Kelly Clarkson ? Personnellement, j'adore !!!
"My life would stuck without you"

Clip sur son site officiel : http://www.kellyofficial.com/us/home

En plus elle est pas mal jolie la miss


----------



## itako (1 Février 2009)

The bug - Poison dart feat Warrior queen, issu du nouvel album du compositeur londonien, un dubsptep dark avec un vocal à la M.I.A. :love:
[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/-aW7NFSGklM&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/-aW7NFSGklM&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]
Par contre les loops de Batterie sortent trés mal sur youtube.


----------



## teo (1 Février 2009)

Craquounette, désolé pour J. Kisling, mais j'aime  J'écoute moins maintenant, mais je l'ai vu deux fois en concert, plutôt sympatoche. Et les _Etoiles_, c'est un souvenir difficile à oublier&#8230;

Là c'est *Teddybears Shtml*, _Cobrastyle_, pour les moments avec des macgéens sudistes et des bambous :rateau:



Et petite découverte Cercle Infini / World of Warcraft, un hymne twoll voleur pour mon éventuel prochain reroll voleur avec Wip )

[YOUTUBE]YVxWys8b9O8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## itako (1 Février 2009)

J'ai tenté une nouvelle compo dubstep hier soir et achevé ce matin:
http://ott.raph.free.fr/Compo/Classical Dubstep.mp3

Un peu plus aboutie que l'autre. 
J'espère avoir des retours.


----------



## yvos (1 Février 2009)

_Shake your rump..pa_.................:love:


----------



## itako (2 Février 2009)

Il est tard, j'ai pas laché mon ordi de la journée 5h, je viens d'apprendre par sms que la neige à complètement envahie la rue.
C'est l'heure de Wax poetic Feat. Norah jones. (oui bon d'accord j'écoute quand même encore du breakcore après ça)
[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/OY4ndgVj93M&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/OY4ndgVj93M&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## EtVlan (2 Février 2009)

Un peu de Jean Leloup...

Isabelle (J'te déteste)

[YOUTUBE]1-Yu19b3aSY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## PATOCHMAN (2 Février 2009)

teo a dit:


> Des fois je me fais peur :rateau:


  

Je tremble avec toi...


----------



## Modern__Thing (2 Février 2009)

pour le moment, c'est découverte du dernier album de Thomas Fersen : "3 Petits tours"






et découverte des pistes qu'il me manquait de l'album "The Idiots Are Winning" (m'étais faite une sélection découverte  ) + un set de 2 hr de James Holden... :love:






quel clash entre les deux  (de la variété française à l'électro en passant par un tas d'autre trucs) mais miam !  :love:


----------



## teo (5 Février 2009)

Découverte du nouveau site de Prince, avec 3 morceaux en écoute, assez aisément récupérables, son correct 
On devrait s'attendre à au moins deux albums en 2009 (_MPLSOUND_ + _Lotus Flower_), plus un album, _Elixir_, avec sa protégée du moment, Bria Valente.


----------



## naas (5 Février 2009)

Les posts de téo c'est toujours à écouter 



teo a dit:


> Sur 44 mois, cela donne:
> *Top 10 Artists*...


1- Depeche Mode / 2610 écoutes *****(shake the desease)
2- Ugress**
5- Massive Attack***
6- The Young Gods***
7- Division Kent****(superstitious)
10- David Bowie / 741 écoutes***poussière tu retourneras poussière

plein de découvertes, merci

j'ajouterais:
3 portishead, pour l'album, quasiment tout l'album est envoutant seuls quelques morceaux semblent humains.
lcd soundsystem, pour les sommets et les creux, à vous de naviguer
mùm, pour la fraicheur
mogwai, i know you are but what am i , pour la beauté
bauhaus, adrenalin et too much 21th century pour l'effort

afro left /leftism pour celui qui l'a posté ici


----------



## KARL40 (5 Février 2009)

teo a dit:


> _Mirando a las Muchachas_ / Mexican Institute of Sound	(si quelqu'un a des conseils sur quel album acheter)




Tu me feras le plaisir de dire Instituto Mexicano del Sonido et non ton truc en anglais !!
Tu peux déjà prendre cet album (qui contient cette chanson) "Mejico Maxico"
qui est le dernier en date si je ne m'abuse .... 






Je suis pas trop fan de ces collages sonores donc .... 
Je préfère encore écouter la pop/électro de ZOE et leur dernier album "Reptilectric"

[YOUTUBE]oM9-ENGxEZ8[/YOUTUBE]

Et pour mettre tout le monde d'accord, l'inusable "tiburon a la vista" d'El Mariachi de Roman Palomar ...
Attention c'est "roots" !! 

[YOUTUBE]hCne3AD_OfQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## twk (6 Février 2009)

Tout le black metal de mon nouveau coloc :rateau:


----------



## jpmiss (6 Février 2009)

VIOLENT FEMMES!

[YOUTUBE]DV3QRyfT_qM[/YOUTUBE]

*DANCE MOTHERFUCKER DANCE!*​


----------



## richard-deux (7 Février 2009)

*Coconut Records - Davy *

Samples en écoute ici.
:love:​


----------



## KARL40 (7 Février 2009)

Le rock à gros riffs et bien psyché des DEAD MEADOW et leur album "Shivering King ans Others".






[YOUTUBE]qvJYPNTtTw4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Février 2009)

Mais...

Mais.......

Mais c'est d'la merde ???!!!!


----------



## twk (8 Février 2009)

Une jolie mélodie suédoise 

http://www.deezer.com/track/61067


----------



## nemo77 (8 Février 2009)

en ce moment le dernier stendeck, sonnambula


----------



## macinside (8 Février 2009)

je viens de revoir les simpsons et je me suis souvenu de ça :love:

[DM]xz6ex[/DM]


----------



## Dark-Tintin (8 Février 2009)

Nouveau Gojira :love:

[YOUTUBE]WmUgDrdbDhQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## twk (8 Février 2009)

Ah très bon ça !


----------



## Craquounette (8 Février 2009)

.
.
[YOUTUBE]WCVJny3Va4I[/YOUTUBE]​
Bruce Springsteen. Rien de tel.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (8 Février 2009)

Tu cherches toujours un oncle dans le pétrole au texas ?


----------



## Craquounette (8 Février 2009)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Tu cherches toujours un oncle dans le pétrole au texas ?



Toi c'est la dernière fois que je te confie mes secrets les plus intimes !!


----------



## Dark-Tintin (8 Février 2009)

C'est bon, y'a plus intimes comme secrets


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Février 2009)

Y a aussi moins nase comme post...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (8 Février 2009)

Et moins raté comme vie que casser des gens le soir sur un forum de no life


----------



## twk (8 Février 2009)

Je distribue les points ?

Bon sinon j'écoute L7, un très bon groupe de Punk Rock qui date un peu, mais c'est du féminin, et c'est très bon


----------



## naas (8 Février 2009)

a choisir je prefère babies in toyland


----------



## Schillier21 (9 Février 2009)

depuis leur découverte samedi soir en concert et l'achat de leur cd, je les écoute pratiquement en boucle:

TOBOGGAN

(on ne dira rien sur le nom^^)

musique planante, sympathique et entrainante...

Leur myspace

Leur site


----------



## sonnyboy (9 Février 2009)

Rétablissons la censure !!!!


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (9 Février 2009)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Rétablissons la censure !!!!



Ouaiiiiii, le goudron et les plumes aussi...   


[youtube]HJvDLIz19I4[/youtube]


----------



## sonnyboy (9 Février 2009)

Ah...

On revient à de meilleurs sentiments...


----------



## yvos (10 Février 2009)

naas a dit:


> a choisir je prefère babies in toyland




babes in toyland


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (10 Février 2009)

PJ Harvey "White-Chalk" a bien tourné aujourd'hui, album intimiste dans un style plus lyrique dans l'ensemble, assez réussi à mon goût et différent des précédents.(On aime ou on aime pas.)

Attention cependant à l'usage de Stilnox® avant écoute sous peine de profonde déprime....


----------



## teo (10 Février 2009)

Y'a des titres et des remixes qui font toujours autant d'effets quelque soit l'état :love:

Chab - Closer to me feat. JD Davis/ You and me - Dub's, Edit's and Whisky-Coke

[YOUTUBE]e8QBvauDwA4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## naas (11 Février 2009)

yvos a dit:


> babes in toyland



tu m'étonnes que je ne sache plus l'écrire, la dernière fois que je les ai ecouté c'etait pfffu ... au moins 

autant L7 etait un ramassis de filles pour faire du "comme les autres, et surfont sur la vague punk fille crade" autant babes c'etait de l'energie :king:

ils ont au moins une page myspace, pour la suite aller plutot de ce coté http://www.myspace.com/katastrophywife


----------



## CouleurSud (11 Février 2009)

Motown a 50 ans

Ouais, hein, quand même

[youtube]aWif8bCZAq0[/youtube]


----------



## PoM (11 Février 2009)

Là j'écoute Lova Lova de Superbus...


----------



## teo (11 Février 2009)

_Habibi Maja_ et _Aisha_ de Aisha Kandisha's Jarring Effects :love: :love: :love:

et puis une série de remix 90's de Prodigy : _Charly_ :love: / _Everybody in the place_ 
+ l'album bootleg _Always Outsiders Never Outdone - Prodigy remixed_


----------



## Anonyme (11 Février 2009)

teo a dit:


> _Habibi Maja_ et _Aisha_ de Aisha Kandisha's Jarring Effects :love: :love: :love:
> 
> et puis une série de remix 90's de Prodigy : _Charly_ :love: / _Everybody in the place_
> + l'album bootleg _Always Outsiders Never Outdone - Prodigy remixed_



lailoulalaaaaa


----------



## yvos (11 Février 2009)

naas a dit:


> tu m'étonnes que je ne sache plus l'écrire, la dernière fois que je les ai ecouté c'etait pfffu ... au moins
> 
> autant L7 etait un ramassis de filles pour faire du "comme les autres, et surfont sur la vague punk fille crade" autant babes c'etait de l'energie :king:
> 
> ils ont au moins une page myspace, pour la suite aller plutot de ce coté http://www.myspace.com/katastrophywife




Oulà, j'ai vu L7 en concert et je peux te dire que question énergie, elles ont balayé pas mal d'autres sur leur passage.

L7 sur disque, c'est juste très plat en fait. Et question élégance, on passe son chemin (tout comme les babes, d'ailleurs  )

De mon côté: Electrelane.


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Février 2009)

naas a dit:


> tu m'étonnes que je ne sache plus l'écrire, la dernière fois que je les ai ecouté c'etait pfffu ... au moins
> 
> autant L7 etait un ramassis de filles pour faire du "comme les autres, et surfont sur la vague punk fille crade" autant babes c'etait de l'energie :king:



Moi je croyais que c'était les L5 qui avaient grandi. :rose::rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Février 2009)

[YOUTUBE]jpqKA9_ddFk[/YOUTUBE]

C'te voix... :love:
Après Tool, c'est bizarre.


----------



## Craquounette (12 Février 2009)

Je les avais un peu oublié au fin fond de mon IPod, mais là, ils accompagnent mes 3 heures de trajet par jour... Le matin, ça réveille et le soir soir, ça me tient réveillée :love:


[YOUTUBE]6NXxXRkJQSY[/YOUTUBE]​

Le truc embêtant est que cela ne colle pas toujours bien avec ma lecture


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Février 2009)

Craquounette a dit:


> Le truc embêtant est que cela ne colle pas toujours bien avec ma lecture



Tu as essayé en mettant le livre à l'envers ?


----------



## DeepDark (12 Février 2009)

Coldplay, X&Y.







Je m'en lasse pas


----------



## JPTK (13 Février 2009)

Y a-t-il un live MTV unplugged aussi bon que celui de Alice in Chains ?? 
Je voudrais bien en avoir des aussi puissants et aussi beaux, faut dire que j'en ai pas vu d'autres hormis celui de Nirvana, qui est bien terne à côté...

10 ans que je l'écoute et surtout le regarde, je ne m'en lasse pas... paix à son âme...


----------



## JPTK (13 Février 2009)

yvos a dit:


> Oulà, j'ai vu L7 en concert et je peux te dire que question énergie, elles ont balayé pas mal d'autres sur leur passage.
> 
> L7 sur disque, c'est juste très plat en fait. Et question élégance, on passe son chemin (tout comme les babes, d'ailleurs  )



Mais y a encore une actu zik ?
Je les ai vues au tremplin inrock à Lyon, je sais plus quand, mais c'est vieux, il y avait même OASIS, quasi inconnus et déjà très cons, et puis aussi ECHOBELLY, j'étais love de la chanteuse :rose:

OASIS on s'était cassé à mi-concert, déjà parce que c'était chiant, et en plus parce que radio/bière/foot et pop song à 2 balles ça va 5 minutes, quand tu rajoutes par dessus arrogance et prétention, tu préfères aller au bar commander des pintes. Ca m'empêche pas d'écouter aujourd'hui des albums du groupe, parce que niveau mélodies, ils savent quand même y faire, c'est simple mais ça fonctionne, et de temps en temps j'aime bien


----------



## teo (13 Février 2009)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> ()OASIS on s'était cassé à mi-concert, déjà parce que c'était chiant, et en plus parce que radio/bière/foot et pop song à 2 balles *ça va 5 minutes, quand tu rajoutes par dessus arrogance et prétention, tu préfères aller au bar commander des pintes*. Ca m'empêche pas d'écouter aujourd'hui des albums du groupe, parce que niveau mélodies, ils savent quand même y faire, c'est simple mais ça fonctionne, et de temps en temps j'aime bien



Même réflexion quand on m'a invité à un concert de Raphaël  On a finit au bar mais j'écoute toujours pas, même avec le recul 

Là, les tranquilles De-Phazz avec *Natural Fake* et *Detunized Gravity*.


----------



## JPTK (13 Février 2009)

Ouai mais Raphaël il boit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et puis bon, même invité j'y allais pas :rateau:


----------



## Dark-Tintin (13 Février 2009)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Y a-t-il un live MTV unplugged aussi bon que celui de Alice in Chains ??
> Je voudrais bien en avoir des aussi puissants et aussi beaux, faut dire que j'en ai pas vu d'autres hormis celui de Nirvana, qui est bien terne à côté...
> 
> 10 ans que je l'écoute et surtout le regarde, je ne m'en lasse pas... paix à son âme...




Korn a un fait un unplungged aussi, et par rapport à celui de Nirvana c'est pas grand chose...  (j'ai pas vu celui de Alice in Chains)


----------



## richard-deux (14 Février 2009)

En ce moment le live *Foley Room - Live In Brussels* d'Amon Tobin en téléchargement gratuit sur son site.


----------



## macdani (14 Février 2009)

Très déçu....On est loin mais alors très loin de TAKE ME OUT !!!


----------



## DeepDark (14 Février 2009)

macdani a dit:


> Très déçu....On est loin mais alors très loin de TAKE ME OUT !!!



Plus je l'écoute, plus il me plaît.




Lucid Dreams


----------



## nemo77 (14 Février 2009)

en ce moment j'écoute winona - rosebud


----------



## Alex666 (15 Février 2009)

macdani a dit:


> Très déçu....On est loin mais alors très loin de TAKE ME OUT !!!



et c'est tant mieux même si take me out reste un tube planétaire génial !

Franz Ferdinand à su prendre un petit virage avec synthé/orgue, rythmes plus modernes pour sortir de leurs précédents albums qui me fait penser parfois aux Doors, en tout cas un très bon cru avec moins de hit mais des morceaux mieux léchés et encore plus introspectifs, Franz Ferdinant joue mieux, plus carré, plus fin, leur son s'est bonifié, la scène et les tournées ont embelli ce groupe


----------



## freefalling (15 Février 2009)

Passée sur Nova hier soir .. un classique un peu oublié, et qui fait du bien !

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/z0W212af1uk&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/z0W212af1uk&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## EtVlan (15 Février 2009)

En ce moment, j'écoute:

Daniel Bélanger - Sèche tes pleurs...

(Désolé, je n'ai trouvé que la version Karaoke)

[YOUTUBE]8XzGBaU21gY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## macdani (15 Février 2009)

Alex666 a dit:


> et c'est tant mieux même si take me out reste un tube planétaire génial !
> , en tout cas un très bon cru avec moins de hit mais des morceaux mieux léchés et encore plus introspectifs,



Mouais, faut croire que c'est justement le fait qu'il n'y a aucun titre qui puisse devenir un tube potentiel qui me fait dire à la première écoute, que je trouve cet album cousi-cousa.
Je me souviens  la 1ère fois que j'ai entendu "Take me out" et que j'ai vu le clip qui illustrait ce titre(qui pour moi reste à ce jour un des meilleurs clip vidéo toute catégorie confondue) je m'étais dit que ça deviendrait un tube énorme, et je ne me suis pas trompé!
Donc quand un "nouveau"(inconnus avant ça) groupe génère un tube interplanétaire on attends avec impatience que la suite en accouche d'autre ...Ca n'a pas été le cas avec l'album précédant et je n'ai pas l'impression que ça le sera avec celui-ci...
C'est tellement pas évident aujourd'hui d'avoir un tube qui ne soit pas la "daube" du moment qui ne dure pas plus d'un été....
Mais bon il faut peut-être que je l'écoute plusieurs fois pour mieux l'apprécier...


----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Février 2009)

Pas le disque du siècle mais un petit truc bien foutu pour qui aime la pop anglaise.


----------



## jpmiss (16 Février 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Pas le disque du siècle mais un petit truc bien foutu pour qui aime la pop anglaise.


De la soupe quoi.



:rateau:


----------



## itako (16 Février 2009)

Moi j'essaye les dandy warhols, j'ai commencé par "ride" , c'est plutôt


----------



## itako (16 Février 2009)

J'ai finalement convergé, j'écoute Genghis tron, du grindcore/cybergrind, l'album board up the house.
Donc en fait c'est un peu des geeks qui font de la guitare et geulent sur ableton live.


----------



## Schillier21 (16 Février 2009)

itako a dit:


> J'ai finalement convergé, j'écoute Genghis tron, du grindcore/cybergrind, l'album board up the house.
> Donc en fait c'est un peu des geeks qui font de la guitare et geulent sur ableton live.




en effet, assez des tarés les gars....


----------



## KARL40 (16 Février 2009)

5IVE et leur album "hesperus".

Duo guitare/batterie avec un gros son et d'énormes riffs.
Complètement instrumental.
Pour oreilles averties :rateau:






A ne surtout pas confondre avec une sorte de "boys band" anglais


----------



## IceandFire (17 Février 2009)

Bon...allez listen to the new lp of Moz...:style: out now !!! today !!!!


----------



## IceandFire (17 Février 2009)

j'aime bien cette phrase : je prends Paris dans mes bras car il n'y a que la pierre et le métal qui accepte mon amour...poor moz..!!! peut être le meilleur titre de l'album...I'm Throwing My Arms Around Paris


----------



## tanucha (17 Février 2009)

J'ai reçu le disque de TRACY CHAPMAN pour mon anniversaire, depuis 3 jours je n'écoute qu'elle


----------



## KARL40 (17 Février 2009)

IceandFire a dit:


> Bon...allez listen to the new lp of Moz...:style: out now !!! today !!!!



My god ! Par contre niveau pochette c'est toujours pas ça !!


----------



## DeepDark (17 Février 2009)

Je redécouvre avec bonheur David TMX.

Une perle de Jamendo 
(mais qui fait pas dans la dentelle, âmes sensibles s'abstenir )


----------



## teo (17 Février 2009)

KARL40 a dit:


> My god ! Par contre niveau pochette c'est toujours pas ça !!



et de l'autre côté, à l'intérieur&#8230; un grand classique&#8230; 7" vintage :rateau: :love:

En attendant d'entendre le toujours fringant Moz, _Da Fresh, Mix February 2009, Week 02_


----------



## KARL40 (18 Février 2009)

teo a dit:


> et de l'autre côté, à l'intérieur un grand classique 7" vintage :rateau: :love:
> 
> En attendant d'entendre le toujours fringant Moz, _Da Fresh, Mix February 2009, Week 02_



Une preuve de plus de la supériorité du vynil sur le cd !!  

Une p'tite berceuse (je ne me lasse pas du 1er album des TINDERSTICKS) et au lit  :sleep:


----------



## teo (18 Février 2009)

&#8230; clair qu'avec un CD 
Ouch !


----------



## JPTK (18 Février 2009)

J'arrive pas à trouver le sous-titre de Funky Monks des RHCP, en FR, c'est dispensable ok mais personne à ça nan ?


----------



## Nobody (19 Février 2009)

Ces dernières semaines, j'ai daigné tendre une oreille indulgente aux pitreries d'Elton John, pas les actuelles, celles de ses débuts (oui je suis toujours scotché aux seventies, je continue à les explorer, il y a encore plein de trucs que je ne connais pas...).
Et puis paf, mauvais calcul. Le chauve au cul lourd avait un sens suraigu de la mélodie. Et un son énorme. Une production sans faille.

J'adore ces disques, malgré des pochettes bien souvent granguignolesques et des titres d'albums à faire fuir Chantal Goya.































Exactement ce dont j'avais besoin au moment de l'écoute. Sans doute que d'ici quelques semaines je ne les ferai plus tourner mais en attendant, quel régal.


----------



## Mental Maelstrom (19 Février 2009)

Magma / Christian Vander - Wurdah Ïtah​


----------



## teo (19 Février 2009)

The Faint, une longue série d'albums et de remixes.
J'avais découvert quelques morceaux sur les conseils avisés de Last.fm après avoir écouvert *Bright Eyes* avec qui ils ont collaboré un temps. C'est souvent du très bon, parfois un peu moins.
_The Conductor_ est une tuerie.
Ca peut faire penser à DAF, Damon Albarn et toujours sautillant et dansant. :love:  Ils ont le génie pour faire bouger&#8230;


----------



## Amok (20 Février 2009)

[youtube]T9DBjkqPhcU[/youtube]​


----------



## Amok (20 Février 2009)

[youtube]ucahY5hQLrQ[/youtube]

_J'aimais tant la lueur de ces nuits de neige
Quand les oiseaux du nord s'en allaient en cortège
Au dessus des brouillards où des roseaux d'ivoire
Dessinaient dans le soir de bien étranges pièges

La Sumidagawa
Je la traversais déjà

J'en garde comme un peu d'écume
J'en garde sur le dos
Toute la fraicheur des brumes
Au fond de ma mémoire
La dame de c&#339;ur du pavillon de lune
La dame de Iedo
Si c'est comme je présume
Ne viendra plus me voir

J'aimais tant la douceur des matins de fièvre
Les jours où l'on s'endort quand le soleil se lève
C'était si bon d'y croire, à toutes ces histoires
Qu'un merveilleux hasard déposait sur ses lèvres

La Sumidagawa
Je l'aie rêvée tant de fois

J'en garde comme un peu d'écume
J'en garde sur le dos
Toute la fraicheur des brumes
Au fond de ma mémoire
La dame de c&#339;ur du pavillon de lune
La dame de Iedo
Si c'est comme je présume
Ne viendra plus me voir_ ​


----------



## JPTK (20 Février 2009)

Je suis en train de visionner le concert privé des Queens of the Stone Age à Canal+ et c'est chiant comme la mort... :sleep: ça doit être je suppose des chansons du dernier album, je suis content de pas l'avoir, je plains ceux qui ont découvert le groupe via ce concert.

De toutes façon je me demande si j'ai déjà visionné un bon concert dans cette salle, c'est tout le temps plat.


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Février 2009)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Je suis en train de visionner le concert privé des Queens of the Stone Age à Canal+ et c'est chiant comme la mort... :sleep: ça doit être je suppose des chansons du dernier album, je suis content de pas l'avoir, je plains ceux qui ont découvert le groupe via ce concert.
> 
> De toutes façon je me demande si j'ai déjà visionné un bon concert dans cette salle, c'est tout le temps plat.



J'étais à ce concert (ma femme bosse chez Canal) et il y avait une super ambiance. Un groupe vraiment sympa qui en plus a tapé la bise à la moitié du public, est revenu pour faire 4 rappels et a eu du mal à quitter la scène.

J'ai vu Franz Ferdinand il y a 15 jours. Pas plat du tout non plus. Mais peut-être que la télé asseptise le truc, j'en sais rien


----------



## teo (20 Février 2009)

News de Beirut&#8230;
Nouvel EP, une date en France&#8230; Leur Myspace et 3 morceaux à découvrir.


----------



## JPTK (20 Février 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> J'ai vu Franz Ferdinand il y a 15 jours. Pas plat du tout non plus. Mais peut-être que la télé asseptise le truc, j'en sais rien



Ah oui franchement ça doit être ça, parce qu'effectivement le public a l'air bien dedans mais c'est d'un plat en vidéo comparé à d'autres que j'ai pu voir sur youtube. Déjà avec Noir Désir et Radiohead j'avais été moyennement convaincu, le mix est pourri je trouve, la basse tu la devines, la batterie rend rien, le chant est trop présent.


----------



## FANREM (20 Février 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> J'étais à ce concert (ma femme bosse chez Canal) et il y avait une super ambiance. Un groupe vraiment sympa qui en plus a tapé la bise à la moitié du public, est revenu pour faire 4 rappels et a eu du mal à quitter la scène.
> 
> J'ai vu Franz Ferdinand il y a 15 jours. Pas plat du tout non plus. Mais peut-être que la télé asseptise le truc, j'en sais rien



Il n'est pas facile d'assister a ces concerts, mais le son de la salle n'est pas mal du tout
Personnellement, le plus genant, ce sont les néons suspendus que les musiciens ont juste a niveau de leur visage, et qui dénature totalement la vision de la scène

En parlant de Canal, j'avais vu les Warhols sur le plateau de NPA (c'était il y  longremps), et c'était bien sympa, et ile me semble me rappeler que la prestation des RHCP avait été aussi mémorable, et qu'ils avaient joué particulièrement fort ce soir là (under the bridge me semble t'il). et Gildas s'en bouchait les oreilles


----------



## sonnyboy (21 Février 2009)

Amok a dit:


> [youtube]T9DBjkqPhcU[/youtube]​



Voilà que tu t'ouvres enfin à la musique !!??


----------



## DeepDark (22 Février 2009)

Bon ça vaut pas _And Justice for All..._ ou _Master of Puppets_ mais ça fait du bien quand même


----------



## thescreaminghand (24 Février 2009)

Le dernier prodigy et c'est de la bombe - un retour aux sources


----------



## teo (24 Février 2009)

thescreaminghand a dit:


> Le dernier prodigy et c'est de la bombe - un retour aux sources
> ()


J'écoute les titres en écoute sur leur page Myspace 
J'irai pas les voir au Zénith mais c'est nettement au dessus des précédents  

Après ce sera Lords of Altamont, _Lords Have Mercy_ et The Bosshoss, _Internashville Urban Hymns_


----------



## Dark-Tintin (24 Février 2009)

*I came to L.A. to be rock and roll,
along the way i had to sell my soul,
I made some good friends that make me say,
I really wannabe in L.A.*


[YOUTUBE]xj3kTdx1QBw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2009)

Mon quota de Stranglers annuel, c'est aujourd'hui.

[YOUTUBE]OYqllpnyWrY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## da capo (24 Février 2009)

blob ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2009)

da capo a dit:


> blob ?


----------



## DeepDark (24 Février 2009)

*Pendulum*, _In Silico_.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Février 2009)

Bonne bande son !


----------



## IceandFire (25 Février 2009)

et quel superbe film !!!!!  l


----------



## gKatarn (25 Février 2009)

Blob !


----------



## teo (25 Février 2009)

Jolie découverte ce matin sur FIP, Loney, Dear, avec _Airport Surroundings_. Entêtante électropop, voix fragile et superbe. on chope facilement les 5 morceaux sur sa page Myspace. Il passe au Point Ephémère à Paris le 21 avril. A suivre.
Junior Boys et Begone Dull Care, pas encore dispo sur le Store. Je me dis que c'est un peu du Benjamin Diamond première époque, et _Freelancer_ me répond que oui, mais en mieux  Grrr 

Et évidemment, en boucle, pour ceux qui le sauraient pas, *Wrong* le nouveau morceau de _Depeche Mode_, premier extrait de leur très pompeux (à mon goût) _Sounds of the Universe_ qui sortira le 21 avril et précommandé ce matin en version Deluxe.
En attendant plus et encore, la version live (Live at Echo Awards, Berlin) sur Youtube (Qualité excellente, en HD!) est a récupéré d'urgence 
Faites-vous votre idée, je suis déjà accroc 


*Wrong (2009, Live at Echo Awards, Berlin)*

[YOUTUBE]L2GaCnAiuvo[/YOUTUBE]

Et petite pensée+clin d'il perso, à Lo & Co ce soir à Bercy pour _Assez d'essai!_


----------



## Anonyme (25 Février 2009)

IceandFire a dit:


> et quel superbe film !!!!!  l



 il aurait mérité un Oscar voir même plusieurs.


----------



## naas (25 Février 2009)

teo a dit:


> ...Et évidemment, en boucle, pour ceux qui le sauraient pas, *Wrong* le nouveau morceau de _Depeche Mode_, premier extrait ...
> Faites-vous votre idée, je suis déjà accroc ...



Première écoute en vidéo you tube standard
deuxième écoute en vidéo you tube HD
troisième écoute en vidéo depuis le bureau du mac
quatrième écoute au casque (permet de mieux voyager)
cinquième écoute au casque sans la vidéo (permet de mieux bouger la tête)
...


DM is back, ce qui est toujours un grand plaîsir 

dixit le www :"En plus de « Wrong », « Sounds Of The Universe » contient également la ballade sensuelle « Jezebel », l'hymne parfumé de gospel-blues « In Chains » et l'éclectro moderne « Hole To Feed »."


le clip vidéo

impressionnant.


----------



## Amok (26 Février 2009)

[youtube]ejJdfkFjKCA[/youtube]​


----------



## bobbynountchak (26 Février 2009)

Perco j'ai écouté ça tout le week end :





Ya pas, ça déboite toujours autant. :love:


PS : Amok? 
Blob.


----------



## DeepDark (26 Février 2009)

Je découvre Amon Tobin...

... avec son Live in Brussels disponible gratuitement sur son site officiel


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2009)

Aaah les années 90 :love:.


----------



## teo (26 Février 2009)

DeepDark a dit:


> Je découvre Amon Tobin...
> 
> ... avec son Live in Brussels disponible gratuitement sur son site officiel
> 
> (&#8230




merci pour le lien  
Bon, je m'y recolle pour m'assurer que j'ai toujours autant de mal avec AT.

Y'a un purfils qui devrait être intéressé&#8230; la page freebies déborde&#8230;


----------



## ari51 (26 Février 2009)

comment fait on pour poster une video


----------



## DeepDark (26 Février 2009)

ari51 a dit:


> comment fait on pour poster une video


Je vais faire simple : http://forums.macg.co/misc.php?do=bbcode


----------



## ari51 (26 Février 2009)

Merci désoler du dérangement


----------



## ari51 (26 Février 2009)

[dm]x84jhv_kery-james-le-retour-du-rap-francai_people[/dm]

Chacun ses gout hein.. 

Edit : c'est pour sa que sa prend effet immédiatement


----------



## DeepDark (26 Février 2009)

ari51 a dit:


> Merci désoler du dérangement


Mais c'est rien 

Maintenant t'as pas de raisons de pas poster 


Edit : Ben voilà, j'ai parlé trop vite.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2009)

ari51 a dit:


> Chacun ses gout hein..
> 
> Edit : c'est pour sa que sa prend effet immédiatement




J'aime bien moi .


----------



## ari51 (26 Février 2009)

:O celà fait plaisirs


----------



## yvos (26 Février 2009)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Perco j'ai écouté ça tout le week end :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



miam...my shedding skin....:love:

En ce moment: _Helmet + House of Pain - Just another victim_ 

[YOUTUBE]1buV8rRVzuw[/YOUTUBE]

Très tendre et subtile


----------



## twk (26 Février 2009)

Je me fais un peu d'Eminem en shuffle, j'aime


----------



## ari51 (26 Février 2009)

twk a dit:


> Je me fais un peu d'Eminem en shuffle, j'aime


A l'ancienne


----------



## ScubaARM (26 Février 2009)

Album Carnavas de Silversun Pickups
Je recommande particulièrement Lazy Eye, transport assuré 




​


----------



## gKatarn (26 Février 2009)

Blob !!!!!


----------



## tirhum (26 Février 2009)

yvos a dit:


> miam...my shedding skin....:love:
> 
> En ce moment: _Helmet + House of Pain - Just another victim_
> 
> ...


La B.O de "Judgement night"... :love:


----------



## ari51 (26 Février 2009)

15 Nobody's Listening (Green Lantern Remix) de Linkin Park


----------



## KARL40 (26 Février 2009)

Les canadiens de FUCKED UP.

Superbe pochette pour un punk-rock efficace, surprenant et inventif ! 
(oui, oui, tout cela à la fois !!! )


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2009)

Ca a déja du etre posté dans les 7808 posts précédents, j'epere donc que vous me pardonnerez...

[YOUTUBE]zvoeeq-BH4w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## itako (26 Février 2009)

Du chillout minimalist.


----------



## DeepDark (27 Février 2009)

itako a dit:


> Du chillout minimalist.



:love:


----------



## silvio (27 Février 2009)

BLOB ?

J'ai craqué Sur "Cage The Elephant"
Si personne n'a déjà donné son avis :
groupe rock américain, mais avec une approche très brit-pop ....
les premières écoutes m'ont fait penser à Arctic Monkeys, mais à part 1 ou 2 morceaux, on s'en écarte au bout de quelques écoutes
j'ai pensé à d'autres influences comme les Stones Roses .... je vous laisse juges
en tout cas, pas un morceau à jeter 

 "On est originaires de Bowling Green, dans le Kentucky. Avant, je croyais que cétait une ville."

ça jette


----------



## teo (27 Février 2009)

silvio a dit:


> BLOB ?
> 
> J'ai craqué Sur "Cage The Elephant"
> *Si personne n'a déjà donné son avis :*
> ()



Même si 10 personnes avaient dit que c'était bon ou mauvais tu pourrais encore donner ton avis, cher Silvio 
Avec un petit lien, ça donne parfois plus envie 
Sympa, j'aime particulièrement le mix dub de _Ain't no rest for the wicked_, _New wicked Devil Mix_.


----------



## CouleurSud (27 Février 2009)

silvio a dit:


> BLOB ?
> 
> J'ai craqué Sur "Cage The Elephant"
> Si personne n'a déjà donné son avis :
> ...



Comme il n'y a que toi et moi pour écouter encore ces branleurs de génie qu'étaient les Stones Roses, je vais aller écouter ces éléphants


----------



## naas (27 Février 2009)

ari51 a dit:


> 15 Nobody's Listening (Green Lantern Remix) de Linkin Park



benh merde alors comment faire si personne n'écoute


----------



## ari51 (27 Février 2009)

naas a dit:


> benh merde alors comment faire si personne n'écoute


po grave


----------



## silvio (28 Février 2009)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Comme il n'y a que toi et moi pour écouter encore ces branleurs de génie qu'étaient les Stones Roses, je vais aller écouter ces éléphants


'tention ... il ne doit y avoir dans les faits qu'un morceau qui m'ait fait penser aux Stones Roses
Pour un autre, j'aurais quasi penché vers un rock garage à la The Hives

Mais pour les Stone Roses, tu as raison, je m'y recolle, ils ne sont pas trop présent au niveau de Mon LastFM

(Pitain je soupçonne la femme de ménage au taf de m'avoir chouré Prehistorical Songs sur mon bureau ... quel gâchis pour nous deux)

Tiens d'ailleurs, si vous n'avez pas encore écouté The Saints, groupe punk (sans le savoir) australien de 1976-1981, c'est le moment ... y a même des cuivres inside


----------



## CouleurSud (28 Février 2009)

silvio a dit:


> 'tention ... il ne doit y avoir dans les faits qu'un morceau qui m'ait fait penser aux Stones Roses
> Pour un autre, j'aurais quasi penché vers un rock garage à la The Hives
> 
> Mais pour les Stone Roses, tu as raison, je m'y recolle, ils ne sont pas trop présent au niveau de Mon LastFM
> ...



Ah, les Saints, je les ai un petit peu écouté quand même 

Et justement, dans la version cuivrée du somptueux _Eternally Yours_, le deuxième album, aussi déchirant que _Stranded_ (le premier)

[youtube]NLbyaNbhHdU&feature=related[/youtube]

Sinon, je continue à exhumer du 80'

Après Mary My Hope  et l'étonnant _Museum_ (le seul d'ailleurs), Dream Syndicate, TuxedoMoon, Chrome, Ride. Bon, oui, ça fait un drôle de mélange. Mais il y avait un peu de musique à cette époque finalement


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2009)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/mW0B1sipLBI&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/mW0B1sipLBI&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## teo (28 Février 2009)

Je suis en train de subir le Foley Room Recorded Live In Brussels d'Amon Tobin dont on parlait plus haut, je dois dire que je n'arrive vraiment pas à apprécier, y'a des bons moments, mais tout ce mélange d'electro-_intelligente_ (?) et de drum'n'bass agitée me donne mal aux tympans et surtout aux cervicales 
Vais-je avoir le courage de me fader tout les freebies de son site ? :afraid:


----------



## richard-deux (28 Février 2009)

teo a dit:


> Je suis en train de subir le Foley Room Recorded Live In Brussels d'Amon Tobin dont on parlait plus haut, je dois dire que je n'arrive vraiment pas à apprécier, y'a des bons moments, mais tout ce mélange d'electro-_intelligente_ (?) et de drum'n'bass agitée me donne mal aux tympans et surtout aux cervicales
> Vais-je avoir le courage de me fader tout les freebies de son site ? :afraid:



C'est moi qui en ai parlé plus haut et pour être honnete, je ne suis pas arrivé à écouter le concert en entier. :rateau:

J'aime ses album mais là, c'est un peu indigeste.


----------



## ari51 (28 Février 2009)

The deep end (BART B More Mix) Pour ceux qui aiment l'electro / bassline


----------



## bobbynountchak (1 Mars 2009)

ari51 a dit:


> The deep end (BART B More Mix) Pour ceux qui aiment l'electro / bassline



Nan c'est de la musique de pédés. 


...



Sinon la dernière fois que je suis venu j'ai menti.
J'ai dit que j'avais passé le week-end à écouter _Far beyond driven_ de Pantera.
(Ce qui passe au moment ou j'écris ces lignes d'ailleurs.)
En fait ce n'est pas l'entière vérité : j'ai écouté d'autres trucs aussi. 

On a fait une soirée revival avec un poto à moi que j'ai et on a ressorti entre autres :

State of the world address




De Biohazard.


Grin




De Coroner

Submit




par Illdisposed

Cleansing




de Prong

Just another crime in massacreland




par Ratos de porao

Et
Need to control




De Brutal Truth
(surtout la reprise qui déboite des Germs extra throat noise)

Ceci n'étant pas une liste exhaustive...

Bref :
On a bien rigolé.


----------



## bobbynountchak (1 Mars 2009)

Ceci était un message à caractère éducatif à l'attention de ce p'tit con de Tintin qui a encore bien des trucs à découvrir.


----------



## ari51 (1 Mars 2009)

C'est de la musique de pd ? ok donc tout les dj sont des pd ? good 

Aufaite chacun son style


----------



## bobbynountchak (1 Mars 2009)

Nan mais c'est bon, je déconnais... 

J'écoute aussi Amon tobin, Aphex Twin, ce genre de trucs, c'était juste pour rire, t'en fais pas.

On a le droit de charrier de temps en temps sinon?


----------



## ari51 (1 Mars 2009)

désolé je demarre au quart de tour ce matin ^^ ya pa de sousis je le prend comme une critique fondée


----------



## bobbynountchak (1 Mars 2009)

ari51 a dit:


> je le prend comme une critique fondée



Mais nan faut même pas! 

J'ai juste dit ça comme ça, pour rebondir, et t'asticoter un peu, c'est tout. 

T'écoutes ce que tu veux et moi aussi (est-ce que je tente le coup de rajouter "même si c'est de la merde"? Il va comprendre que je déconne?  ) ya pas de critique à faire d'un cote ou de l'autre. 

De l'electro j'en écoute aussi même si c'est pas le même, mais ça me donne pas le droit de juger ce que tu écoutes (et là, si je dis "même si c'est de la merde" tu piges que c'est de l'humour ou tu le prends mal?  )

Bref ça va bien chacun son truc, t'inquiète.


----------



## ari51 (1 Mars 2009)

Y'a pas de sousis , j'ai juste pris sa au premier dégret et j'aurais pas dû je stresse pour l'arriver de mon imac donc bon .. 

Mais si tu rajoute c'est de la merde la je comprendrais vraiment que c'est de l'humour 

Aller sans rancunes hein :rateau:


----------



## gKatarn (1 Mars 2009)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ceci était un message à caractère éducatif à l'attention de ce p'tit con de Tintin qui a encore bien des trucs à découvrir.



Ah, toi aussi tu penses que c'est un p'tit con ?  :love:


----------



## numsix (1 Mars 2009)

J'écoute en ce moment un des plus beaux albums de tout les temps, .... Sans exagération,...


----------



## Schillier21 (1 Mars 2009)

numsix a dit:


> J'écoute en ce moment un des plus beaux albums de tout les temps, .... Sans exagération,...




en tout cas c'est pas une des plus belles pochettes d'album de tous les temps 

Et je commence mon dimanche (assez tard c'est vrai) avec les français de Masala

De la musique inventive, qui sort un peu des sentiers battus et rebattus...
de magnifiques changements d'atmosphère et des passages endiablés qui rendent l'écoute plus qu'agréable. 

Le seul bémol est la voix du chanteur, que je n'apprécie pas particulièrement (les goûts et les couleurs) mais qui est plus que compensé par le reste.

MASALA


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mars 2009)

Ça faisait longtemps que j'avais pas écouté du jazz :love:.


----------



## DeepDark (1 Mars 2009)

*Sigur Ros*,_ Ágætis Byrjun_.







(un grand merci à antoine)


----------



## numsix (1 Mars 2009)

Schillier21 a dit:


> en tout cas c'est pas une des plus belles pochettes d'album de tous les temps



Ça a son charme quand même, ..... Je me damnerai pour trouver le vinyl par contre, .....


----------



## EtVlan (1 Mars 2009)

Un vieux classique...

Claude Dubois - Le Blues du Businessman

[YOUTUBE]xabzfsQyIZM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dark-Tintin (1 Mars 2009)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ceci était un message à caractère éducatif à l'attention de ce p'tit con de Tintin qui a encore bien des trucs à découvrir.






Et ta mère ?


----------



## numsix (1 Mars 2009)

J'ai la nostalgie de Montreal aujourd'hui, ....

Harmonium - Depuis l'automne


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2009)

Sympa comme musique et content de te revoir Numsix !


----------



## numsix (2 Mars 2009)

C'est toujours un plaisir de revenir ici et de voir tes snapshots depouillés.

En boucle sur mon ipod ce matin en allant au boulot, ....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QIi4cAK1vik


----------



## nicolasf (2 Mars 2009)

_The Marshall Mathers LP_ d'Eminem... Oui, Eminem, c'est bien...


----------



## ari51 (2 Mars 2009)

Le maître ?


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (2 Mars 2009)

Qui aime le bon old rock aimera "Argus" 1972 de Wishbone Ash.
Leur 3ème et meilleur album selon moi.... Simple, propre... ça s'écoute d'un seul trait.... pis de la bonne guitare... .....

....bah ya rien à faire je crois que je reviens toujours à ce style de zik.... les seventies :love: , un filon inépuisable....


----------



## teo (2 Mars 2009)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Nan c'est de la musique de pédés.
> ()





bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ceci était un *message à caractère éducatif* à l'attention de ce p'tit con de Tintin qui a encore bien des trucs à découvrir.



Educatif ? :affraid:
En général, je t'aime bien _bobby_, mais j'ai du mal avec cette déconne  Je n'aime pas me faire insulter pour faire rigoler les petits mâles hétéros. Ce n'est pas la première fois sur les forums que j'en fais la remarque, je ne relève pas forcément,  là c'est juste la piqure de rappel, celle qui est toujours nécessaire.
Tu vas me répondre que c'est de l'humour, tu n'es pas homophophe, que tu as des amis homos (qui n'en a pas? même ceux qui ne le savent pas en ont), que tu as déjà eu une relation sexuelle avec un gars pendant ton adolescence (en général, quand je relève, c'est toujours au moins une ces excuses qui sortent) et que jamais jamais tu ne penserais à mal. Et je te croirais volontiers.
Mais à force de répéter ce genre de phrases débiles dans les forums, les bistrots, les soirées, les cours de lycées, on participe à un truc qui me fait nettement moins rigoler, par exemple le fait qu'il y ait 7 fois plus de suicides chez les ados homos que chez leurs potes débordant d'humour.
Je pourrais aussi te parler chiffres en entreprise ou ailleurs. Petit à petit, ce fameux humour peut glisser vers des dommages et/ou des discriminations. Essaie de réfléchir à une insulte qui te blesserait toi, particulièrement et à laquelle tu ne pourrais pas forcément répondre, sans t'exposer directement à la moquerie ou au mobbying
Et si tu veux continuer à te marrer ici, remplace le mot par juifs, arabes, noirs, femmes (tu peux aussi remplacer par leur version raciste/misogyne) et tu verras si c'est le genre de phrase que tu peux sortir en société _pour faire rigoler_ et si tu restes longtemps membre de notre chère petite communauté.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2009)

nico_linux a dit:


> _The Marshall Mathers LP_ d'Eminem... Oui, Eminem, c'est bien...



J'aime bien , j'ai vu qu'il allait sortir un nouvel album "Relapse".


----------



## nicolasf (2 Mars 2009)

ari51 a dit:


> Le maître ?



Pas d'accord ? 

@ Corentin : en effet, le prochain album est prévu pour cette année, a priori sous peu. Peut-être même... mardi ?


----------



## ari51 (2 Mars 2009)

celà depent , le maître de rap ?


----------



## nicolasf (2 Mars 2009)

Du rap, oui... J'explicite vaguement pourquoi dans le lien, mais je suis conscient qu'il faut réussir à lire un pavé... 

En ce moment, sinon, c'est Fatboy Slim sur _Palookaville_. C'est bien aussi...


----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Mars 2009)

:love:

Idéal pour sombrer dans la dépression.

J'adore.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (2 Mars 2009)

Téo, il parlait des albums de son message...


----------



## teo (2 Mars 2009)

Et moi de son expression. Après qu'il parle de sa musique ou de la tienne, cela n'a pas aucune importance 

----

Je découvre Gui Boratto, cool minimal de Sao Paulo, chez Kompact. Sympatoche comme j'aime, même si son _Arquipélago_ me fait beaucoup penser au _The Sound Of The Big Babou_ de Laurent Garnier, en plus lent et lisse.


----------



## numsix (2 Mars 2009)

En revenant du boulot, rien de mieux qu'un bon *Tindersticks (Drunk Tank)*


----------



## Dark-Tintin (2 Mars 2009)

teo a dit:


> Et moi de son expression. Après qu'il parle de sa musique ou de la tienne, cela n'a pas aucune importance




Si justement ; le "message éducatif" ça concernait pas la "musique de pédé", ça concernait les albums qu'il a mit et que selon lui j'ai à découvrir ; donc si, ça change 
Après le reste c'est une autre histoire, mais le "éducatif" concernait en rien ce qu'il avait dit avant


----------



## macinside (2 Mars 2009)

bon je fais dans le punk drole, a programme du soir :











rions en coeur


----------



## ikeke (2 Mars 2009)

Les iTunes Essentials de U2


----------



## KARL40 (3 Mars 2009)

The GUTTER TWINS "Saturnalia"






Quand un ancien Afghan Whigs (Greg Dulli) et un ancien Screaming Trees (Mark Lanegan)
se rencontrent ...


----------



## IceandFire (3 Mars 2009)

ça doit avoir la pouque !!!


----------



## kaos (3 Mars 2009)

Et ben j'ai un paquet de recherches a faire , un bon nombre de posts présentent du son que je ne connais pas //

moi en ce moment j'écoute une radio electro  http://www.electrocasts.net/tag/singz/ et à l'aide de streamripperX qui marche avec itunes , je ripp cette radio ( oh le pitareuh )
Ce soft existe aussi pour pc avec une fonction extra non présente sur mac ( la taille du ripp maximum ) comme ça on met 1 giga et on part au taf 

J'ai donc la playlist totale de cette radio environ 2 giga dans l'iphone et ça permet de faire des recherches sur les artistes qu'on connait pas puisque StreamripperX classe, decoupe et choppe les tags des sons diffusés .


bien a vous


----------



## silvio (3 Mars 2009)

macinside a dit:


> bon je fais dans le punk drole, a programme du soir :
> 
> Ici le dernier Wanpas
> 
> ...



Loin de moi l'idée d'être désagréable, j'apprécie les deux groupes, mais j'ai un peu de mal avec cette connotation "punk", surtout à notre époque et vu le style musical ...

On ne parlerait pas plutôt de rock alternatif français drôle (oui je sais, c'est vachement plus long) ?

Oui je sais, je fais ma chieuse ....


----------



## teo (3 Mars 2009)

L'interminable _French Kiss (Original Underground Mix)_ de *Lil' Louis*.
10 longues minutes, humide et chaude.


----------



## kaos (3 Mars 2009)

En punk drôle je kiff *Stupéflip* , je réécoute souvent certains de leur délire.


----------



## Fab'Fab (3 Mars 2009)

silvio a dit:


> rock alternatif français drôle



ou pas. :rateau:


----------



## DeepDark (3 Mars 2009)

kaos a dit:


> En punk drôle je kiff *Stupéflip* , je réécoute souvent certains de leur délire.


je ne qualifierais pas ce groupe de punk :mouais:...



... mais plutôt de grand n'importe quoi :rateau:



L.e.c.r.o.u. ne mourra jamais.


----------



## silvio (3 Mars 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> ou pas. :rateau:



je ne porte pas jugement sur le "drôle" : je n'ai pas d'humour, donc difficile de donner son avis ... 



DeepDark a dit:


> je ne qualifierais pas ce groupe de punk :mouais:...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oui mais drôle là par contre ...


----------



## kaos (3 Mars 2009)

DeepDark a dit:


> je ne qualifierais pas ce groupe de punk :mouais:...
> 
> ... mais plutôt de grand n'importe quoi :rateau:
> 
> L.e.c.r.o.u. ne mourra jamais.




Moi je trouve ça punk ... dans le vrai sens du terme et j'aime beaucoup leur concept créer autour du groupe , la mise en scène et les déguisements ... un peu comme une suite logique des Béruriers Noirs quoi ! 
Mais bon c'est divertissant je suis pas fan jusqu'à'a mettre ça dans l'iphone


----------



## yvos (3 Mars 2009)

kaos a dit:


> Moi je trouve ça punk ... dans le vrai sens du terme et j'aime beaucoup leur concept créer autour du groupe , la mise en scène et les déguisements ... un peu comme une suite logique des Béruriers Noirs quoi !
> Mais bon c'est divertissant je suis pas fan jusqu'à'a mettre ça dans l'iphone



Moi je suis fan, même si leur petit buzz avec des titres nazes a donné une image décalée par rapport au gros cafard qu'est ce c.r.o.u. Paroles vraiment déprimantes, humour très noir et vision archi négative avec des rythmes qui sont parfois très percutants. C'est pas un coup de maison d'disques mais un COUP DANS TA GUEULE, OUAIS.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2009)

Un peu de 

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/d8TwMqpBeL4&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/d8TwMqpBeL4&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2009)

kaos a dit:


> Moi je trouve ça punk ... dans le vrai sens du terme et j'aime beaucoup leur concept créer autour du groupe , la mise en scène et les déguisements ... un peu comme une suite logique des Béruriers Noirs quoi !
> Mais bon c'est divertissant je suis pas fan jusqu'à'a mettre ça dans l'iphone



Les guignols de BN, c'tait du punk ? :mouais: 


[YOUTUBE]1woMEExMZXg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bobbynountchak (3 Mars 2009)

Putain j'avais pas vu.



teo a dit:


> Educatif ? :affraid:
> En général, je t'aime bien _bobby_, mais j'ai du mal avec cette déconne  Je n'aime pas me faire insulter pour faire rigoler les petits mâles hétéros. Ce n'est pas la première fois sur les forums que j'en fais la remarque, je ne relève pas forcément,  là c'est juste la piqure de rappel, celle qui est toujours nécessaire.
> Etc, etc, gnagnagna...



Si tu as le temps d'écrire ici ce message totalement hors-sujet, tu as peut-être le temps de lire ce que tintin (qui semble-t-il en a compris plus que toi) essaye de t'expliquer :



Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Si justement ; le "message éducatif" ça concernait pas la "musique de pédé", ça concernait les albums qu'il a mit et que selon lui j'ai à découvrir ; donc si, ça change
> Après le reste c'est une autre histoire, mais le "éducatif" concernait en rien ce qu'il avait dit avant



Je ne vois pas en quoi le "éducatif" a pu te gêner... :mouais:
Ceci étant dit, sache teo que moi aussi en général je t'apprécie, mais là :
1. Tu aurais pu te fendre d'un mp pour dire ce que tu as à dire au lieu de venir baver en plein sujet.
2. Je ne vais pas m'emmerder à te répondre que c'est de l'humour ou ceci ou cela, je vais juste te dire que je n'ai pas DU TOUT envie de me pourrir la vie à prendre des pincettes et réfléchir à "qui je pourrais heurter" à chaque fois que j'ouvre la bouche ou que je poste quelquechose. Que des gens souffrent de leur homosexualité au boulot ou ailleurs c'est très triste, mais ce n'est pas ma faute, et je ne risque pas de m'apitoyer sur le sort de ceux-là plus que d'autres. 
A vouloir être tolérant et défendre quelque chose, on en voit les choses que par son petit bout de lorgnette et on en oublie les autres. 
Tu te sens insulté, suite à mon pauvre bout de phrase? Tu fais un amalgame en pensant aux pauvres gays qui souffrent au travail?
Si j'avais mis "c'est de la musique de gonzesses", tu aurais pensé au fait que les femmes sont en général payées 20% de moins que les hommes à responsabilités égales peut-être? Tu m'aurais pondu une tartine comme ça sur ce thème? 

Faut arrêter la susceptibilité mal placée, surtout.


----------



## CouleurSud (3 Mars 2009)

wormeyes a dit:


> Les guignols de BN, c'tait du punk ? :mouais:
> 
> 
> [youtube]1woMEExMZXg[/youtube]



Ben tiens, les BN, je les aurais posté dans l'autre fil
Celui où il faut dire qu'on aime bien des trucs dont on a honte
Mais non, je ne les aime pas 
Mais là, avec Alan Vega et Martin Rev, la barre est placée très haut


----------



## CouleurSud (3 Mars 2009)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Faut arrêter la susceptibilité mal placée, surtout.



C'est sûr

:rateau:

[youtube]RIRly1s_7B4[/youtube]


----------



## jpmiss (4 Mars 2009)

teo a dit:


> Tu vas me répondre que c'est de l'humour, tu n'es pas homophophe, que tu as des amis homos (qui n'en a pas? même ceux qui ne le savent pas en ont)


Ah nan moi j'en ai pas! 
Par contre j'ai des amis noirs eh ben crois le ou pas mais ils écoutent bel et bien de la musique de nègre.


----------



## ari51 (4 Mars 2009)

tu m'excuseras mais "nègre" es une insulte assez grave ^^

C'est comme bougnoule pour les arabes


----------



## tirhum (4 Mars 2009)

ari51 a dit:


> tu m'excuseras mais "nègre" es une insulte assez grave ^^



Tout dépend de celui qui dit ce mot; il a une histoire, ce mot...
Certains proclament leur fierté d'être un(e) nègre(sse) et même revendiquent ce mot...



ari51 a dit:


> C'est comme bougnoule pour les arabes


Ça c'est uniquement péjoratif...






ÉDIT : du coup je vais m'écouter un disque approprié !...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2009)

ari51 a dit:


> tu m'excuseras mais "nègre" es une insulte assez grave ^^



C'est en pensant à lui que tu dis ça ?


----------



## ari51 (4 Mars 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Tout dépend de celui qui dit ce mot; il a une histoire, ce mot...
> Certains proclament leur fierté d'être un(e) nègre et même revendiquent ce mot...
> 
> C'est pas parce qu'il a une histoire qu'on se doit le sortir sans penser aux répercussion si?
> ...



On dit que c'est péjoratif , d'ailleur sa l'es mais on l'utilise tout autant que nègre et pour moi personnellement c'est une insulte enfin ce n'es que mon avis -> bon je me tais 

@wormeyes : franchement elle es bien celle la


----------



## tirhum (4 Mars 2009)

ari51 a dit:


> C'est pas parce qu'il a une histoire qu'on se doit le sortir sans penser aux répercussion si?


Ok, mais...
Le post de jpmiss n'était pas péjoratif...


Je "traite" parfois ma femme et ses cousines, de négresses et je n'ai jamais pris de baffes... :love:


----------



## ari51 (4 Mars 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Ok, mais...
> Le post de jpmiss n'était pas péjoratif...



Mea culpa  



tirhum a dit:


> Je "traite" parfois ma femme et ses cousines, de négresses et je n'ai jamais pris de baffes... :love:



C'est parce que tu les connais peu être


----------



## teo (4 Mars 2009)

Ouais, ben tu fais ce que tu veux mon cher Bobby, pour moi, la démonstration est faite et mon point de vue, démontré, à la lecture des réponses qui ont suivi.
Ce n'est pas une question de susceptibilité mal placée, comme je le disais plus haut, cela ne me touche plus (Amok à l'époque m'avait blessé sur un sujet quasi identique, il doit s'en souvenir, mais on a fait copain après).
Certains mots choquent ou pas suivant le contexte et la personne qui les disent, ces mots éventuellement blessent les oreilles de certains, d'autres s'en amusent, certains autres ne voient rien et d'autres, n'en ont carrément rien à foutre. Question de point de vue. Je n'ai pas l'intention de te faire changer de point de vue.
C'était _juste une piqure de rappel_.
Affaire classée pour moi.

---

Divine Comedy / *Victory for the Comic Muse*






J'aime particulièrement l'entrainant _To Die a Virgin_.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2009)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/jYb_aYgmGP4&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/jYb_aYgmGP4&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

Faut revenir aux classiques :love:.


----------



## itako (4 Mars 2009)

Ça t'empapillote le zobe.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (4 Mars 2009)

Un peu de hard 

[YOUTUBE]xMEYLlDThZU[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]59oT8WL3uhc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## itako (4 Mars 2009)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Un peu de hard




[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/pymL7mAWPnY&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/pymL7mAWPnY&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## DeepDark (4 Mars 2009)

Ce soir c'est du *Massive Attack *, en vrac


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2009)

Eh oui du rap .


----------



## teo (5 Mars 2009)

itako a dit:


> yourteublink



Le son me plait vraiment, mais le gars qui se casse les cordes vocales devrait arrêter et gâche mon plaisir 

Une belle découverte grâce à Pitch' (c'est toujours lui le meilleur d'entre nous ) Erased Tapes Collection I - At The End Of All Music Happiness Will Be Erased du label Erasedtapes. Le nom me fait un peu rêver et me donne envie de recommencer à bidouiller sur le vieux Revox de mon père .
Si vous êtes intéressé, sur leur page MySpace, vous trouverez un lien et un code à entrer sur une des pages du label, et vous serez en possession d'une très belle compilation, un peu étrange, je n'arrive pas à mettre de genre. Tranquille et beau.

Joli combo Contenu+Graphisme/logo+Distribution, sans parler du prix 







Edit: pour les amateurs de concert, PitchforkTV (le site&#8230; pas notre ami ) s'allie à la télévision publique nationale américaine (NPR) dont je vous ai déjà parlé ici, pour la diffusion de concert en streaming. On les retrouve donc ensuite sur la page Podcast de la NPR, avec pas mal d'autres merveilles en concert, gratuites (Connor Oberst, Loney, Dear, Tom Waits, Radiohead). Vive le service public, américain qui plus est&#8230;
Inauguration avec un concert et interview à Washington, DC de Antony And The Johnsons (Durée approx. 1h50).

Edit 2: Précisions: quelques vidéos, mais surtout de l'audio&#8230;


----------



## Craquounette (5 Mars 2009)

[YOUTUBE]20iede2C6mM[/YOUTUBE]​
Et oui... l'Helvétie ne produit pas que de la youtz


----------



## l'écrieur (5 Mars 2009)

La youtz, c'est de la nourriture pour blob ???


----------



## Craquounette (5 Mars 2009)

[YOUTUBE]ByRbiyxlJJk[/YOUTUBE]​
Un p'tit truc qui redonne un peu la pêche. J'ai lu je ne sais où qu'ils allaient se remettre ensemble le temps d'un concert pour une de charité X ou Y.

Le *blob* est une ONG ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Mars 2009)

[YOUTUBE]ntm1YfehK7U[/YOUTUBE]


Pas jeune non plus  Blob


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2009)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/l4Q7urIVYAE&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/l4Q7urIVYAE&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

:love:


----------



## teo (6 Mars 2009)

Merci à ceux qui m'ont faire comprendre ce qu'est le grindcore dans la pratique  

Je retourne donc à une écoute normale 

Archive. _Lights_. Ca faisait longtemps.
J'aime toujours autant _Programmed_ et _Sit Back Down_.
Archive me fait souvent penser au beau couple que compose _notre_ Maïwen et son homme 

Ce sera suivi du _Unplugged_. Aucun souvenir de celui-là par contre.


----------



## itako (6 Mars 2009)

A tien, tu m'as donné envie d'écouter archive.

http://www.dailymotion.com/user/Mat..._vj-demo-get-the-curse-bataclan-with_creation

: D


----------



## jpmiss (6 Mars 2009)

Bon, pour changer de la musique de nègres et autres minorités visibles ou non:

*MINISTRY + jELLO BIAFRA = LARD!*

[youtube]9UuQEkh6m6c[/youtube]

[youtube]sMkN0BfRorA[/youtube]

[youtube]Uw5KlqW2eHE[/youtube]

[youtube]Ry0TyIJXgoU[/youtube]

​


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2009)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/jUFm8UsHPWw&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/jUFm8UsHPWw&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## DeepDark (6 Mars 2009)

Cat Power 

Dépouillé.
Minimaliste.
Simple.
Une voix.

Parfait pour se reposer après une bonne journée de boulot.


----------



## jpmiss (6 Mars 2009)

SLOY
Groupe français des 90's injustement méconnu:

[YOUTUBE]EVz3CDC6gW8[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]CYtnIg98xxA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## yvos (6 Mars 2009)

Mmmmmh...Sloy en live, c'était :love:. Merci pour le rappel! 

Du coup, je vais me mettre ça tient :


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2009)

[YOUTUBE]MGlIki2vq5w[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## kuep (8 Mars 2009)

[youtube]_d8C4AIFgUg[/youtube]

Y'a bon


----------



## kuep (8 Mars 2009)

[youtube]jxNEiZhpinY[/youtube]

[youtube]STWSTgfMruc[/youtube]

:love:


----------



## Chang (8 Mars 2009)

teo a dit:


> L'interminable _French Kiss (Original Underground Mix)_ de *Lil' Louis*.
> 10 longues minutes, humide et chaude.



T'en parles une fois tout les mois de ce track Teo ...  ...

:love:


----------



## Chang (8 Mars 2009)

teo a dit:


> Je découvre Gui Boratto, cool minimal de Sao Paulo, chez Kompact. Sympatoche comme j'aime, même si son _Arquipélago_ me fait beaucoup penser au _The Sound Of The Big Babou_ de Laurent Garnier, en plus lent et lisse.



Boratto est tres tres bon ... je l'ai decouvert sur le Kompakt Total 8 avec Mr Decay, Beautiful Life et puis par la suite Chromophobia etc etc  ...

Il ira loin ce ptit gars mais c'est vrai qu'on retrouve chez lui des nappes tres (trop) similaires a d'autres tracks sortis ya un bout de temps maintenant ...

Exemple apres le tien : Atomic Soda, dernier track de Boratto et Trust And de la belle Ellen.

[youtube]j52HcDnqtW0[/youtube]

VS

[youtube]w4kb0SUKvtE[/youtube]

Y'a pas a dire je prefere le son d'Ellen ... plus feminin, plus sensuel sur ces tonalites et ca marche mieux en fait ... ceci dit la "version" de Boratto est pas mal non plus ...

En fait je regrette beaucoup le son de Bpitch Control a ces debuts ... maintenant et malgre quelques bonnes surprises comme le Orchestra of Bubbles, la musique qui en sort n'a plus la meme fraicheur ... Alien s'est rapproche du troupeau ... ​


 --------------------------------------------------  --------------------------------------------------------​ 
Sinon de mon cote j'ai decouvert un label aux ptits oignons ... j'avais pas tilte sur de la house comme ca depuis le jour ou jai decouvert Moodymann ... c'est pour dire ...

Le label en question c'est Shoes ... je ne sais pas qui est derriere et je ne trouve pas beaucoup d'infos a ce sujet, pas meme sur Discogs ... 

Foncez ecouter sur le lien du paragraphe au dessus car vraiment ya des petites perles ... c'est fin, c'est frais, c'est funky, c'est dub ... bref, une decouverte comme ca suffit a me remonter le moral meme un week end ou je taffe ... meme un week end ou Juan Atkins est venu jouer a  Shanghai et que je ne pouvais pas y aller ...  ...

--------------------------------------------------  ---------------------------------------------------------​ 
Et puis je ne sais plus qui a prononce les mots "d'electro basse" en citant un track de Bart machin sur Institubes ... 

Faire du putassier c'est bien et j'ai aussi mon penchant amateur de sucreries, meme sur Institubes, mais mince quoi ... un peu ca va, apres c'est degoutant, ca colle aux doigts ... et va rouler quand t'as du sucre plein les doigts ...  ...


************************



 Qu'on ne m'y reprenne plus a ne pas poster ici pendant 
des semaines, apres il faut que j'envoie des tartines 
... :hein: ...​


----------



## CouleurSud (8 Mars 2009)

Au début était le Garage américain, les Seeds, les Standells, etc.
Et Mark qui avait compris que le meilleur moyen de ne pas passer inaperçu était de le rester

[youtube]xkvK638yKuY[/youtube]


----------



## pierre-auvergne (8 Mars 2009)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/DbYWiXxzSSM&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/DbYWiXxzSSM&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]
Cocoon. Hey Hey My MY.​


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2009)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/dLv7SI6pf8k&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/dLv7SI6pf8k&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

Remix :love:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Mars 2009)

Charlie Winston : Hobo 






[YOUTUBE]9nOd5_Bdc8I[/YOUTUBE]


En plus, un type qui chante "My life as a duck", ça me parle, forcément.


----------



## KARL40 (8 Mars 2009)

WOVENHAND "Ten Stones"






Avec cet album, on retrouve un son plus proche des défunts 16 HORSEPOWER.
Leur musique est mise en avant (ce qui permet d'oublier les sermons de David Edwards ).


----------



## yvos (8 Mars 2009)




----------



## bobbynountchak (8 Mars 2009)

Puisque la mode est au lien youtube :
The Jon Spencer Blues Explosion.

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Cnc_bIWaSOo&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Cnc_bIWaSOo&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

Ca déboite, ya pas. :love:


----------



## ScubaARM (8 Mars 2009)

Voici du bon bon rock dans le genre qui emporte et qui donne la patate, mon coup de coeur à Everlong  de Foo Fighters, album The Colours & the Shape

Bonne écoute





​


----------



## kaos (8 Mars 2009)

Moi je me lève et je me couche INVADERS MUST DIE de  PRODIGY








Ecouter le single

http://www.theprodigy.com

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Prodigy


----------



## Chang (8 Mars 2009)

Nameo c'est dimanche la ... vos musiques d'enerves du bulbe vous les gardez pour la semaine quand vous tirez la tronche pour aller au taf ... saaaaannnnns decoooonnnnerrrrrrr ...  ...

Et dire que je me faisais un disque tout mellow, tout peinard, en sirotant une pina colada avant de diner et de clore ma journee de taf royalement ...

Bande de brutes epaisses !!!

Tenez, la prochaine fois que vous mettez un skeud avant d'aller a la messe, ou en en rentrant, tachez que ce soit celui la :







Merci qui ???? Merci Chang ... voiiiillaaaa ...



(c'est quand meme pas complique)​


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2009)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/rgHxvnqLAVQ&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/rgHxvnqLAVQ&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## DeepDark (9 Mars 2009)

LA découverte de la soirée : Metric.

Je vous laisse juger :

[YOUTUBE]uBd2tAlCJdk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## JPTK (9 Mars 2009)

C'est vraiment un jaguar avec les seins qui pointent !   :rose: :rateau: 

[YOUTUBE]XkJr0OsjODU&hl[/YOUTUBE]



[YOUTUBE]ogdoEi64VzA&hl[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2009)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/X10qAZodocs&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/X10qAZodocs&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

Mais vous je vous emmerde pas


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Mars 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/X10qAZodocs&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/X10qAZodocs&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Mais vous je vous emmerde pas



si si :rateau:


----------



## jpmiss (9 Mars 2009)

DeepDark a dit:


> LA découverte de la soirée : Metric.


Je les avais découvert en 2004 dans "Clean" d'Olivier Assayas avec Maggie Cheung et Beatrice Dalle.
J'aime beaucoup


----------



## Modern__Thing (9 Mars 2009)

Chang a dit:


> Y'a pas a dire je prefere le son d'Ellen ... plus feminin, plus sensuel sur ces tonalites et ca marche mieux en fait ... ceci dit la "version" de Boratto est pas mal non plus ...
> 
> En fait je regrette beaucoup le son de Bpitch Control a ces debuts ... maintenant et malgre quelques bonnes surprises comme le Orchestra of Bubbles, la musique qui en sort n'a plus la meme fraicheur ... Alien s'est rapproche du troupeau ... ​



Ah bon tu trouves ? justement, j'ai plutôt l'impression qu'avec Sool la miss ( :love: ) est allée plus loin dans le minimaliste et je ne trouve pas que ça ressemble au reste de "ce que fait le troupeau"  l'approche me semble beaucoup plus personnelle, et on aime ou on n'aime pas 

Cela dit, je préfère de loin Apparat maintenant (que j'ai vu plusieurs fois en live :love: :love: :love: et qui tue tout :love: ), dont je trouve que les morceaux restent fort mélodieux et délicieux à écouter (en particulier son dernier album "Walls")

Sinon dans mes dernières découvertes, on reste sur le label BPitch avec Telephon Tel Aviv, une espèce d'électro avec des sons parfois un peu glauques qui me rappellent les années 80 par moment... 

Merci cela dit pour Boratto, je vais creuser un peu  ça a l'air bien sympatoche


----------



## Zibiolo (9 Mars 2009)

DeepDark a dit:


> LA découverte de la soirée : Metric.



Excellent Metric !

Le monsieur au-dessus m'a donné envie d'écouter "Paint It Black" du coup !


----------



## jpmiss (9 Mars 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Charlie Winston : Hobo


C'est bien de la musique centriste ça. 

Inodore incolore sans saveur.

:rateau:


----------



## fedo (9 Mars 2009)

j'ai cru entendre du JSBX sur la page précédente alors pour rester dans le style:

_The Hunches_





leur nouvel album _Exit Dreams_. on en revient à un son proche de leur album de 2002, rock garage primitif totalement débraillé et très crissant.
Ca faisait longtemps que le label _In The Red_ nous avait pas sorti un truc de ce niveau.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (9 Mars 2009)

[YOUTUBE]tvm2ZsRv3C8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bobbynountchak (9 Mars 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> C'est bien de la musique centriste ça.
> 
> Inodore incolore sans saveur.
> 
> :rateau:


Ah ça, on aime on aime pas, perso c'est pas ma tasse de thé, mais bon...
Après tout c'est pas mal foutu.

Par contre le truc qui m'a quand même foutu sur le cul, c'est un chroniqueur débile que j'ai entendu l'autre jour qui comparait ce mec à Bob Dylan... :affraid:
Juste parce que le "like a hobo" fait penser (dans le titre et ce dont il parle,hein) à "like a rolling stone"... :mouais:

Du coup j'ai décidé : un jour je referai de la musique, je ferai un album qui s'appellera "film de suspense", on me comparera à mickael jackson, et je vendrai plein de disque.


----------



## kuep (9 Mars 2009)

[youtube]5UWRypqz5-o[/youtube]


----------



## yvos (9 Mars 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Je les avais découvert en 2004 dans "Clean" d'Olivier Assayas avec Maggie Cheung et Beatrice Dalle.
> J'aime beaucoup



+1 quoi 

Surtout Maggie Cheung, en fait. :love:


----------



## richard-deux (10 Mars 2009)

KARL40 a dit:


> WOVENHAND "Ten Stones"
> 
> Avec cet album, on retrouve un son plus proche des défunts 16 HORSEPOWER.
> Leur musique est mise en avant (ce qui permet d'oublier les sermons de David Edwards ).



Très bon album.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2009)

Son dernier, magnifique.


----------



## DeepDark (10 Mars 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Son dernier, magnifique.



Tiens, tu m'as donné envie  


Ça faisait longtemps.




Et là je déterre :


silvio a dit:


> J'ai craqué Sur "Cage The Elephant"
> Si personne n'a déjà donné son avis :
> groupe rock américain, mais avec une approche très brit-pop ....
> les premières écoutes m'ont fait penser à Arctic Monkeys, mais à part 1 ou 2 morceaux, on s'en écarte au bout de quelques écoutes
> ...






teo a dit:


> Même si 10 personnes avaient dit que c'était bon ou mauvais tu pourrais encore donner ton avis, cher Silvio





Merci à vous  

Vraiment très bon son.
Qui passe en boucle, ou presque


----------



## jefrey (13 Mars 2009)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/YlWvIuxZUEY&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/YlWvIuxZUEY&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/biNXTssHPxg&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/biNXTssHPxg&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## teo (13 Mars 2009)

Röyksopp sort son _Junior_ dans quelques jours, il est en streaming sur leur myspace en attendant sa sortie officielle et leur passage au Trabendo le 8 avril.

Pour les amateurs d'électronique dansante et sautillante, avec cette teinte légèrement nostalgique qui fait la patte des deux norvégiens; on y retrouve la voix troublante de Karin Dreijer, déjà entendue sur _What Else Is There?_.
En téléchargement gratuit pour les membres inscrits sur leur site, un morceau composé pour les 10 ans du groupe, avec un remix en plus.







Et hop, une intégrale dans les oreilles, ça fait du bien


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2009)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/r2sdBfld45g&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/r2sdBfld45g&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## rabisse (13 Mars 2009)

[YOUTUBE]pmzkmqvuDiE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## nicolasf (13 Mars 2009)

Pour les besoins d'une news... 

[YOUTUBE]CvAwV2VsTvk[/YOUTUBE]

C'est quand même génial... 


(je ne sais pas si vous imaginez à quel point la vie de rédacteur est difficile...  )


----------



## macinside (13 Mars 2009)

ils nous le diffusent quand sur arte ?


----------



## teo (14 Mars 2009)

Avant-goût de leur prochain album, enregistrement en studio, chez Pitchfork TV, DM et _Come Back_.


----------



## jefrey (14 Mars 2009)

J'ai découvert cet album, il y a quelques jours Surprenant.
Pour les amateurs de synthétiseurs et de mélodies pops. Produit et composé par un des pionniers de la musique répétitive Roberto Cacciapaglia, cet album est sorti en vinyle en 79 et réédité en cd en 2003. J'aime beaucoup.

Extrait : My time.

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/OdIec0xuz40&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/OdIec0xuz40&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2009)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Zm2wpGYa1Rs&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Zm2wpGYa1Rs&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## nicolasf (14 Mars 2009)

Alain Bashung est mort.  Je n'aurais pas eu la chance de l'entendre en concert. Comme pour compenser, j'écoute en Shuffle tout ce qu'iTunes contient de lui...


----------



## ScubaARM (14 Mars 2009)

Quelle tristesse, il meurt le même jour que ma grand mère 
Ils doivent faire le voyage ensemble ...
Il y a chez Jordi Savall de quoi passer un moment au calme, de quoi réfléchir et se recueillir, enfin chacun son truc, moi je prends çà ce soir.




​


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2009)

[YOUTUBE]4SR_ygICDKE[/YOUTUBE]

Il a fait danser tant de malentendus, habité tant de solitudes, calmé tant de chagrins. Écoutez-le : il apaise même la tristesse qu'il me cause.


----------



## rabisse (14 Mars 2009)

*Alain Bashung*- "_*L'Irréel*_" de l'incroyable album "_*l'Imprudence*_"      2002
[YOUTUBE]HnVmaa4_VOA[/YOUTUBE]

Continents à la dérive
Qui m'aime me suive
Gouffres avides
Tendez-moi la main

Rêves et ravins
Règlent nos moulins
Calent nos chagrins

Le temps écrit sa musique
Sur des portées disparues
Et l'orchestre aura beau faire pénitence

Un jour j'irai vers l'irréel
Tester le matériel
Voir à quoi s'adonne
La madone

Un jour j'irai vers une ombrelle
Y seras-tu
Y seras-tu
Y seras-tu

Continents à la dérive
Une vague idée me guide
C'est l'heure où je me glisse
Dans les interstices
À l'article de l'amour
Je redeviendrai l'enfant terrible
Que tu aimais

Un jour j'irai vers l'irréel
Un jour j'irai vers une ombrelle
Y seras-tu
Y seras-tu
Y seras-tu
Y seras-tu
Y seras-tu


----------



## teo (15 Mars 2009)

Je l'apprend ici.

J'ai pu le voir en concert. Le siècle dernier. 1987 ? Plein air. Chaleur. Ailleurs.
Je l'avais trouvé froid. Distant. Pas un mot. Pas un au revoir.

L'acteur aussi.
Il va me manquer. Comme Chichin et Gainsbourg. Comme une fumée bleue de cigarette acre qui s'évanouit et perdure.

_La nuit je mens, Madame Rêve, Ostende, sa version des Mots bleus, Gaby ou Vertiges de l'amour_. Parts de ma vie.
Good bye friend


----------



## DeepDark (15 Mars 2009)

*Run-DMC* 
(quelle dégaine)






[YOUTUBE]fumgOJLFSHw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Philippe (15 Mars 2009)

J'ai probablement vu l'un de ses tout premiers concerts, sans doute en 1980 car c'était au moment de la sortie de l'album _Roulette russe_, et c'était à l'Ancienne Belgique si je me souviens bien. Il y avait une vingtaine de personnes dans la salle ...





_Volontaire_, avec Noir Désir :




[YOUTUBE]k8BFN0o3kZ4[/YOUTUBE]

(ici, en HD)​


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2009)

DeepDark a dit:


> *Run-DMC*





[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ZsBfPhtSWl8&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ZsBfPhtSWl8&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## richard-deux (15 Mars 2009)

teo a dit:


> J
> 
> J'ai pu le voir en concert. Le siècle dernier. 1987 ? Plein air. Chaleur. Ailleurs.
> Je l'avais trouvé froid. Distant. Pas un mot. Pas un au revoir.



Vu en 2004 (ou 2005) et il était froid et distant.
Il était assis sur sa chaise haute tout le long du concert.
Il a fait son show et basta.

Depuis, je n'ai plus vu l'homme de la même façon.


----------



## boodou (15 Mars 2009)

FREDO VIOLA


----------



## teo (15 Mars 2009)

@ boodoo:  j'ai découvert Fredo Viola hier après-midi. C'est fascinant tout ce que ce gars peut faire  Ces "multiportraits vidéos" chantés ne sont pas sans faire écho par ici&#8230;



Matinée baroque, baroque français. Théière brûlante, Saint James vivifiant, fenêtre ouverte, soleil et ciel bleu, un roman, [URL="http://www.last.fm/tag/french%20baroque"]bulgare[/URL]. Le violon, le violoncelle, la viole, le clavecin. Ce serait presque un beau dimanche.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2009)

Pour changer un peu







Je connais pas bien l'oeuvre de Gesualdo mais j'aime assez.


----------



## boodou (15 Mars 2009)

teo a dit:


> @ boodoo:  j'ai découvert Fredo Viola hier après-midi. C'est fascinant tout ce que ce gars peut faire  Ces "multiportraits vidéos" chantés ne sont pas sans faire écho par ici



Oui, découverte récente pour moi aussi 
Le site theturn.tv est bien foutu, ainsi que les vidéos.


----------



## teo (16 Mars 2009)

Jeudi soir, _Rex Club, Kill The DJ @ Rex Club Paris (Thursday March 12th)_ avec Ivan Smagghe, George Issakidis and Jd Optimo Wilkes, en direct sur Awdio.com. J'ai pu en enregistrer ~3h30 du mix (penser à l'avenir à désactiver la suspension auto&#8230, j'ai même droit à *Ibiza* par Amnesia, back to 88 :love:.

On m'avait fait découvrir Awdio comme un énorme club mondial fonctionnant 24h/24-7j/7, mais ce n'est pas réservé aux musiques électroniques et aux disco/clubs, il y a des café, des salles de concert, des magasins.
Je ne pourrais pas descendre au _Cargo de Nuit_, à Arles, vendredi prochain pour les Buzzcocks mais je pourrais les écouter en live 

Cela ne remplacera jamais une salle de concert ou un nuit blanche dans un club, mais ça fait quand même une jolie bande sonore, sans pub et gratuite. Et pour les petits malins, des souvenirs à conserver.


----------



## jefrey (16 Mars 2009)

Là, je suis en train de m'écouter en boucle ce titre "italo", Music Colours par Cellophane (1984), duo formé par Alessandro Novaga et Giorgio Paganini Ils ont sorti de sacrés bijoux ces ritals à l'époque La classe.

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/VsEPOhKptBc&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/VsEPOhKptBc&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

Sinon Stop par BWH (1983) produit par Salvatore Cusato, c'est pas du toc non plus

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/rqH4BY9onfY&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/rqH4BY9onfY&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2009)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/KOvaeUCu-hs&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/KOvaeUCu-hs&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

Lupe Fiasco .


----------



## kuep (16 Mars 2009)

[youtube]gP0r0JvgvHU[/youtube]


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2009)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/H91kWpUNiwU&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/H91kWpUNiwU&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

Du classique en rap .


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Mars 2009)

J'ai taggué hier, via Shazam un titre de ELBOW : "The Bones Of You".
Je vais de ce pas sur le Store écouter le reste de l'album avant d'acheter, mais ce titre était prometteur.


----------



## jpmiss (17 Mars 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> J'ai taggué hier, via Shazam un titre de ELBOW



Ca y'est tu parles djeun's toi aussi? 


LOL



:rateau:


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Mars 2009)

c'est la crise de la quarantaine qui a un an d'avance


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2009)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/0yA0t6fdw-w&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/0yA0t6fdw-w&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ari51 (18 Mars 2009)

[YOUTUBE]VIFxBL_vrRU[/YOUTUBE]

Du rap au classic français ..


----------



## teo (18 Mars 2009)

_After Laughter (Comes Tears)_ de *Wendy Rene* ainsi que _The Complete Stax-Volt Singles: 1959-1968 [Disc 3/4/8/9]_

Ouais, c'est comme ça et ça fait toujours mal, mal à l'âme, au cur. Etrange la vie. Elle le chante si bien.







[YOUTUBE]eK2JHIKJ7yQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## itako (18 Mars 2009)

Richard devine c'est mon nouveau pote industrial/breakcore/glitch


----------



## naas (18 Mars 2009)

itako a dit:


> ...Richard devine c'est mon nouveau pote industrial/breakcore/glitch


Il est pas humain ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2009)

J'écoute des chansons tristes .


----------



## macarel (18 Mars 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> J'écoute des chansons tristes .



C'est à cause de ton MBA?
Pour l'instant j'écoute Ali Farka Toure with Ry Cooder, sur Talking Timbuktu, ça reste magnifique:love:


----------



## fedo (18 Mars 2009)

le retour des romains de Zu au rayon jazz/noise expérimental, terrible, avec en guest Mike Patton (c'était certain que ça devait arriver) et Buzz Osbourne.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2009)

macarel a dit:


> C'est à cause de ton MBA?



Yep je sais c'est con mais j'ai économisé pendant des mois pour cet achat et l'écran est défectueux enfin sujet clos ici .


----------



## kuep (18 Mars 2009)

[youtube]XgEfYGzojcA[/youtube]


----------



## Dark-Tintin (18 Mars 2009)

[YOUTUBE]sIv_quxGhSw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2009)

[YOUTUBE]-0KegB1-pXk[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## DeepDark (18 Mars 2009)

Dub ce soir avec High Tone 

[YOUTUBE]ZLeHONLB8D8[/YOUTUBE]


(merci à... il se reconnaîtra)


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2009)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/d1WgoSfV_Kg&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/d1WgoSfV_Kg&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## naas (19 Mars 2009)

bien tout ça


----------



## DeepDark (19 Mars 2009)

*Robots In Disguise.
*





[YOUTUBE]-cziY14GQRU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Mars 2009)

Petits nibards et grande bouche... Pas mon style... 
Même pas je clique sur la fenêtre Youtube... :style:


----------



## KARL40 (19 Mars 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Petits nibards et grande bouche... Pas mon style...
> Même pas je clique sur la fenêtre Youtube... :style:



Tu serais plutot Dolly Parton alors


----------



## naas (19 Mars 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Petits nibards et grande bouche... Pas mon style...
> Même pas je clique sur la fenêtre Youtube... :style:



'tain marche pas, aucun resultats


----------



## jefrey (19 Mars 2009)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/SQSHg-SJXR8&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/SQSHg-SJXR8&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## jefrey (19 Mars 2009)

jusque là

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/lNnmb9c-4FU&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/lNnmb9c-4FU&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## nicolasf (19 Mars 2009)

Beth Gibbons & Rustin Man &#8212; _Out of Season_ (lien iTS)




Un album magique, tout simplement...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2009)

Le grand Mingus .


----------



## DeepDark (20 Mars 2009)

*Foals*, un album, Antidotes 







[YOUTUBE]A3lWbPEOJp0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2009)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/q6WwuxqXPOg&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/q6WwuxqXPOg&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## richard-deux (21 Mars 2009)

DeepDark a dit:


> *Foals*, un album, Antidotes



Excellent!!!! :love:


----------



## Philippe (22 Mars 2009)

Si vous ne savez pas quoi faire durant les prochaines 69:09 minutes, ou si vos envies d'écoute vous poussent au plaisir de découvrir une voix fabuleuse, un monde, voici une chanson d'Oum Kalsoum, qui parle de rêves brisés 


http://www.musicme.com/Oum-Kalsoum/albums/In-Concert-:-Al-Atlal-3283451160722.html?sort=s


En écoute libre (et complètement légal )


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2009)

Merci de la découverte, je vais écouter cela avec attention.


----------



## richard-deux (22 Mars 2009)

En ce moment:

Tunng

[YOUTUBE]AI1NgFYJCN4[/YOUTUBE]

:love:


----------



## jefrey (22 Mars 2009)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/OdIec0xuz40&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/OdIec0xuz40&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dark-Tintin (22 Mars 2009)

Dès que j'aurais bossé et donc le fric pour avoir une 7 cordes, je l'apprends


----------



## l'écrieur (23 Mars 2009)

J'écoute le dernier Ghinzu, Mirror Mirror...





A la troisième ou quatrième écoute depuis que j'ai reçu le service de presse, ça me rentre bien dans la tête.
Cet album est plein de trucs qui vont se figer dans la tronche de ceux qui l'écouteront.
Mais ne vous attendez pas à trouver un autre Blow. 
Différent. Un peu trop facile, peut-être.
On en reparle quand l'album est dans les bacs. 



D'ailleurs, à ce propos, le disque est magnifique. Noir recto et verso, avec une pochette slim carton et un graphisme soigné. Bel objet.




Mais purée, y'a des perles, quand même... Ce _Kill the surfers_ de la fin, ça envoie le bois. :love:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2009)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/G__5zbZ6yYY&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/G__5zbZ6yYY&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

:love:


----------



## teo (23 Mars 2009)

_Blind_ de *Hercules and Love Affair* et _Corporate Cannibal_ de *Grace Jones*


----------



## jefrey (23 Mars 2009)

teo a dit:


> _Blind_ de *Hercules and Love Affair*



Très bon ça&#8230; Dans le retour de la Disco, y'a *Glass Candy* du label "Italians do it better"&#8230;

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/BJwEwiWizfQ&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/BJwEwiWizfQ&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

*Chromatics* toujours chez "italians do it better"

[YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="295"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/13gxiapsaRs&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/13gxiapsaRs&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="295"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## patlek (23 Mars 2009)

Un coup de coeur: James Hunter.

Vu a l' époque ou il s' appelait howlin' wilf; tout l' esprit du blues de la fin des années 50 (Jusque dans la durée des titres qui faisaient 2,30 mn , 3 mn.

Jouait avec une blonde platinée du meilleur effet sur scene:

howlin wilf:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o1k37F09lVw

le meme, James Hunter, de nos jours, l' esprit est toujours le meme.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rJTEhzl66sE&feature=related

Le dernier CD






En ecoute sur deezer

http://www.deezer.com/fr/james-hunter/the-hard-way-A104895.html


----------



## teo (23 Mars 2009)

jefrey a dit:


> Très bon ça&#8230; Dans le retour de la Disco, y'a *Glass Candy* du label "Italians do it better"&#8230;
> (&#8230



J'ai déjà *B.E.A.T.B.O.X* de GC, de passage à la Maroquinerie y'a 2-3 mois si je me souviens bien.

Je vais me les repasser, là juste après le *BatBox* de Miss Kittin&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2009)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/N4HjsZqOaQ0&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/N4HjsZqOaQ0&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

Un peu hard ...


----------



## naas (23 Mars 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> ...arno...[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> :love:


je suis tombé par hasard sur une émission consacrée à arno sur france culture, c'était très intéressant


----------



## naas (23 Mars 2009)

j'ai mis 20 ans pour arrêter de me moquer d'Indochine (si si  )
entre la musique a deux balles et la voix ... bref passons 

et bien encore une fois je trouve certains des morceaux de cet albumeux fantastiques, remarque je devrais peut être poster ça dans l'autre fil, celui des chansons que l'on aime mais... on en a honte :bebe:


----------



## jefrey (23 Mars 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Un peu hard ...



Un classique&#8230; Un autre classique, toujours west coast, le meilleur du genre&#8230;

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/spgNMLG_j4g&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/spgNMLG_j4g&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## naas (23 Mars 2009)

au fait, nous avons dépassé les 8000 posts


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2009)

8 000 posts ? 

8 Mile

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ql_-sgcRACU&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ql_-sgcRACU&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

Encore du rap :rose:.


----------



## mocmoc (24 Mars 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> 8 000 posts ?
> 
> 8 Mile
> 
> ...



Mais là c'est du bon ! 
Pour moi en ce moment : "Lord of the Rings" dans The Forgotten Tales de Blind Guardian




[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/RMqozfGT9pM&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/RMqozfGT9pM&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]
Bon, aussi je me suis fait LotR 3 hier soir ​


----------



## EtVlan (25 Mars 2009)

Stéphanie Lapointe - Je sais déjà

[YOUTUBE]0qiLjflTr7U[/YOUTUBE]

Elle est la gagnante de la version Québécoise 2004 de Star Académie, deuxième édition.


----------



## EtVlan (25 Mars 2009)

Marie-Mai - Emmène-moi

[YOUTUBE]e03VGSciyT8[/YOUTUBE]

Issue de la première cuvée de Star Académie au Québec, en 2003


----------



## itako (25 Mars 2009)

Le nouveau skeud trip hop de doctor flake.







et d'ici quelques minutes j'essaye le nouveau Venetian Snares.


----------



## teo (25 Mars 2009)

Röyksopp et leur dernier, Junior, en attendant le concert au Trabendo.
_This Must Be It_ est une tuerie club, j'attend les remixes avec impatience.

Une version "Marching Band" de _Happy Birthday_ est en ligne sur leur site ou sur vimeo (avec toutes leurs vidéos d'ailleurs)


----------



## kuep (25 Mars 2009)

[YOUTUBE]nIHP9o6X6D8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2009)

Un classique :love:

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/jltdIXuml44&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/jltdIXuml44&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2009)

Bon. Elle a rebranché l'électricité. Et ça c'est déjà bien.


[DM]x8r99i_pj-harvey-black-hearted-love_music[/DM]


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Mars 2009)

Que du bonheur :love:


----------



## JPTK (26 Mars 2009)

Si je devais choisir le meilleur de Metallica, je crois que je choisirais ça :






Nan mais bon... je m'en lasse pas quand même, très très bon et puis bon la basse quand même, bien présente, j'aime. Le suivant est assez bon aussi, le reste de la disco je connais pas.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2009)

Des bons souvenirs 

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/FXnT5NnHYEQ&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/FXnT5NnHYEQ&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## DeepDark (26 Mars 2009)

Ce soir (entre autre) c'est :

*Otis Redding*







Et du *Brahms* 

[YOUTUBE]fL1LhDdqsMk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2009)

Un classique mais putaing ça fait du bien 

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/C0i9uWNDvDg&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/C0i9uWNDvDg&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## jpmiss (27 Mars 2009)

Singapore Sling groupe Noisy-Garage Islandais découvert il y'a quelques années en feuilletant la revue de la compagnie aérienne nationale Islandaise entre un sujet sur les vertus des bains de boue sulfureuse et la page des articles  détaxés en vente à bord.
C'est pas dans la revue d'Air France qu'on trouverait un article sur les Dum Dum Boys...


----------



## kuep (27 Mars 2009)

Mathaus Passion de Bach qu'on retrouve à l'ouverture de Casino :love:

[youtube]jqUyRE4HPzo[/youtube]

Et Le Thème de Camille de Delerue qu'on retrouve à la fin (et dans Le Mépris )

[youtube]sLyriDHJU2M[/youtube]


----------



## teo (27 Mars 2009)

Ouch.

last.fm devient payant à l'écoute. Si on n'habite pas aux EU, en Allemagne et au Royaume-Uni.
Ces pays permettent de diffuser gratuitement, grâce la pub. Chez nous non, comme au Bengladesh, au Brésil ou en Pologne. Etranges sensations que font éprouver les dures lois du capitalisme. Un étudiant américain ou allemand pourra écouter gratuitement les radios sur last.fm mais pas un étudiant canadien, français ou singapourien. C'est finalement logique, sans compter le fait que qui peut déjà se payer un abonnement internet qui permette d'écouter de la musique en streaming  Un monde capitaliste. Je ne l'avais pas oublié, mais 
Est-ce que je vais accepter de payer pour écouter chaque jour quelques heures de musique. Cela paraitrait logique. Je n'ai jamais cru à l'internet gratuit. Et je ne suis pas persuadé que le tout gratuit soit une bonne chose. J'aimerais dire que je vais me désinscrire et que c'est nul. Mais il faut savoir aussi être logique parfois. Chaque service a son prix de nos jours. Jouer, écouter, sortir, manger aussi.
Je vais garder mes stats. Mes deux profils. Faire du ménage, peut-être. Dans le groupe macgeneration en tout cas. Mais j'aurai du mal à me passer de mes discussions informelles, de ces rencontres musicales improbables avec de parfaits inconnus.
On va bien voir. Mais ce qui est sûr, c'est que ça va sacrément changer la donne. Et que je ne m'abonnerai pas tout de suite. Last.fm est du superflu.



> Hi ******,
> You're getting this email because you have been using Last.fm Radio.
> Today we're announcing an important upcoming change: Last.fm Radio will require
> a small subscription of 3.00 /month. You'll receive a 30 track free trial to
> ...




et pour parler musique, en ce moment, une série *The Faint* :love:

[YOUTUBE]2dTAPaAByGU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2009)

teo a dit:


> .......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:love:

et quand c'est bon, il n'y pas de raison que cela s'arrête...

[YOUTUBE]HrKTg7JUIQo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## teo (28 Mars 2009)

Pour Ficelle et les quelques amateurs&#8230; Prince live chez Jay Leno cette semaine, pour la sortie de ses deux albums (+ celui de Bria Valence) le 25 mars sur son site et demain dans les bacs.

_Ol skool compagny_
[YOUTUBE]jsWlTF-xopA[/YOUTUBE]

_Dreamer_
[YOUTUBE]uOzbk6L9ttc[/YOUTUBE]

J'admire l'artiste (j'achète tout ses disques depuis maintenant 25 ans, même les mauvais) mais j'aimerai lui dire, en passant:
- le monde ne s'arrête pas aux frontières des USA
- une tournée européenne ne s'arrête pas à 20 dates dans une salle à Londres. Je peux pas mettre 350&#8364; pour aller te voir en concert.
- le fan de base que je suis n'a toujours pas compris que les DRM de tes sites précédents soient réservés aux seuls OS Windows
- que le nouveau site ne fait pas mention des formats de fichiers musicaux vendus (Top quality digital download est mentionné ). On sait juste les specs pour l'accès au site. Pas encourageant. Surtout qu'il faut entrer son numéro de Visa au 2e clic de souris 
- 77$, au cours du dollar actuel (aucune mention du change pris en compte&#8230, pour le tc des 3 albums, vendus 12&#8364; chez Target (tu vends ton truc où tu veux mec mais bon, tu vendras aux 3 Suisses ou Vert Baudet en France ? ), alors que Target ne vend pas en dehors des USA, c'est n'importe quoi, surtout que dans un an je devrais remettre ça, évidemment. Ah oui, y'a un T-Shirt offert (+7$ de frais hors USA ) Et un accès à "des concerts live de chez toi", photos, pré-ventes de billets. Est-ce compatible worldwide ? Mouais. je doute. Ca fait cher pour beaucoup de si et en plus, j'ai tout tes albums en dur et j'aime avoir tes pochettes, elles me font toujours marrer, depuis 15 ans elles sont tellement laides, tellement tacky, bling-bling  Je te préférais à oilpé sur le verso _Dirty Mind_. Où est le verso sur un digital download ?
&#8230;et je ne parle pas de la chasse aux sorcières contre les sites de tes fans par tes hordes d'avocats (tiens d'ailleurs, je me demande s'ils ont jamais répondu à un certain courrier de la société d'auteurs française, suite à ta dernière tournée en France ) ou de ta conversion (tes ?) aux Témoins de Jehovah et autres sectes évangélistes rétrogrades&#8230;

OK, il faut se diversifier. Changer ses habitudes, toi comme moi. Et garder la main-mise sur ton art  Bowie et toi avez été des précurseurs, on est d'accord et je n'y suis pas opposé.
Mais là  Je le dis, en attendant que chaque fan hors des US trouve quelqu'un pour aller acheter les 3 albums à 12$ et les envoyer dans son pays, tu pousses&#8230; tu pousses de facto les fans et les amateurs au piratage.
Pour ceux qui voudraient entrer sur le site et se faire un avis, il faut rentrer _1986_ et _Los Angeles_ dans le ticket posé par terre&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2009)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/RYrUQItmW4s&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/RYrUQItmW4s&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## richard-deux (29 Mars 2009)

En ce moment, j'écoute le nouvel album _Bare Bones_ de *Madeleine Peyroux*.






:love:​


----------



## teo (29 Mars 2009)

[YOUTUBE]9FaKBK6ABkI[/YOUTUBE]

ça change de Tiga


----------



## macdani (29 Mars 2009)

je viens de découvrir Chromatics......Et 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...Je trouve ça super


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2009)

En plus d'être un superbe film, la BO est bonne également !


----------



## teo (30 Mars 2009)

Royksopp, en boucle, préparation du concert du 8 avril.

 et découverte d'un possible _Sons De L'Univers_, en douce :love:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2009)

Je découvre Alain Souchon que je ne connaissais pas

je commence par son premier






Mention spéciale à la chanson Partir.


----------



## naas (30 Mars 2009)

teo a dit:


> ... :love:


pas mal hein


----------



## teo (30 Mars 2009)

Vouiiiii :love:





_Par rapport à l'option que j'avais mis sur la version Deluxe du prochain album de Depeche Mode vendue sur le Store dont j'avais parlé ici, j'ai annulé ma pré-commande, car j'aurai du m'en douter avant, il y aura mieux et plus énorme encore, un grand classique chez eux.
Je me réserve pour le vrai Deluxe Box Set Edition en dur 
On peut le pré-commander ici._


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2009)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/yd8JEJ2JoNo&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/yd8JEJ2JoNo&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## nicolasf (31 Mars 2009)

Je découvre toujours le rap, avec en ce moment The Notorious B.I.G. et _Ready to Die_.

Et puis à propos de rap, j'aime bien Orelsan, jeune rappeur caennais (eh oui) que l'on compare souvent à The Streets ou Eminem. Et effectivement, c'est vraiment bien, nonobstant la ridicule polémique sur l'une de ses chansons que tout le monde semble découvrir alors qu'elle a plusieurs années et qu'elle n'est même pas présente sur le dernier album... 





C'est le disque du moment sur iGeneration (quel hasard.. ) et si vous voulez une version longue de mon avis personnel (que je partage néanmoins), c'est par ici...


----------



## DeepDark (31 Mars 2009)

Je le découvre avec cet album, et je dois dire que ça me plaît.
(pourtant Pete... Hum)

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------​Mais aussi *Tim and Puma Mimi* découvert il y a une semaine à l'Usine.
Très bonne surprise.
Qu'est ce que ça donnait...

Et on s'attend pas forcément à ça, surprise  :

[YOUTUBE]IdtwcUyfCB8[/YOUTUBE]

Quatre titres gratuits disponibles ici.
Pour les curieux mention spéciale au dernier 






-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------​

Le nouveau Metric aussi  







C'est chargé ce soir :love:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2009)

Pas original mais ça me fout toujours des frissons

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/iK5WhYTeWGc&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/iK5WhYTeWGc&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fab'Fab (1 Avril 2009)

Un album de Depeche Mode dont la charte m'interdit de parler mais qui est top :love:


----------



## thescreaminghand (1 Avril 2009)

Le dernier archive - controlling crowds qui est pas mal du tout


----------



## teo (1 Avril 2009)

Je viens de l'écouter sur Deezer, j'aime beaucoup _Bullets_. Pas sûr que je fasse l'investissement. Je sature peut-être, y'a un style Archive. Mais quand il sera pas à quelques euros avant Noël, je me laisserai peut-être tenter 

Et en écoute, monomanies du moment&#8230;


----------



## thescreaminghand (1 Avril 2009)

teo a dit:


> Je viens de l'écouter sur Deezer, j'aime beaucoup _Bullets_. Pas sûr que je fasse l'investissement. Je sature peut-être, y'a un style Archive. Mais quand il sera pas à quelques euros avant Noël, je me laisserai peut-être tenter
> 
> Et en écoute, monomanies du moment



Et Controlling crowds qui dure 10 minutes  royksopp je suis fan aussi de leur petit dernier


----------



## naas (1 Avril 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Un album de Depeche Mode dont la charte m'interdit de parler mais qui est top :love:



tu veux parler du dernier ?


----------



## Grug (1 Avril 2009)

naas a dit:


> tu veux parler du dernier ?


nan : music for the masses !


----------



## nicolasf (1 Avril 2009)

thescreaminghand a dit:


> Le dernier archive - controlling crowds qui est pas mal du tout



Pareil, et je confirme. La version longue est assez passionnante, très dense, pas évident de rentrer dedans au premier abord, mais l'album se dévoile au fil des écoutes.

Bon, on n'atteint pas le niveau de l'indépassable You All Look The Same To Me néanmoins...


----------



## teo (1 Avril 2009)

naas a dit:


> tu veux parler du dernier ?



Du prochain, non ?


----------



## naas (1 Avril 2009)

teo a dit:


> Du prochain, non ?



fait s'entendre sur quel dernier alors le dernier ou le prochain dernier ? :rateau:
pour l'instant c'est 3-4 et 11 :love:


----------



## Aurélie85 (1 Avril 2009)

[YOUTUBE]PNCZMwBNJqQ[/YOUTUBE]​


Et tout de bon !​
pour ceux qui sont bloqués, ça aide au ménage &#8230;


----------



## naas (1 Avril 2009)

quelques liens en attendant la sortie du dernier/prochain/bientot depeche mode
lien belge
vieux lien
lien officiel you tube


----------



## Alex666 (1 Avril 2009)

euh "merci patron" y'a une erreur de topic 

j'ecoute the rakes, et anti flag

[youtube]Aa5KJ5C-QP8[/youtube]

dans ta face:rateau:


----------



## itako (2 Avril 2009)

Je savais pas qu'il y avait un nouveau archive, merci pour l'info.

La je sort les vieux disque hardcore FR, c'est vraiment super mou en fait par rapport au breakcore.

Sinon je vais surement me faire un coup des reprises version Classique de Aphex.


----------



## Epépé (2 Avril 2009)

Grug a dit:


> masses !



Le dernier From Monument to Masses






Post/math Rock + samples


----------



## jpmiss (2 Avril 2009)

Découvert dans le Live de l'émission "Ce soir ou jamais" il y'a quelques semaines: Stuck In The Sound. Leur morceau "Ouais" m'a enfin donné envie d'acheter le CD d'un groupe français.

[youtube]yQKOXPCztBI[/youtube]

Et pour ceux qui jouent "Guitar Hero: World Tour" vous avez sans doute déjà entendu "Toy Boy":

[youtube]pYdc725WzzE[/youtube]


----------



## DeepDark (2 Avril 2009)

Un bol d'air frais.
(autant que son mari -Patrice- d'ailleurs)


----------



## teo (2 Avril 2009)

Ouaip, cool ce _Ouais_&#8230; merci pour la découverte, quelques autres morceaux là.
ils passent à Paris en mai, à Strasbourg en avril et à Cannes en août.


----------



## yvos (2 Avril 2009)




----------



## Philippe (3 Avril 2009)

Alex666 a dit:


> euh "merci patron" y'a une erreur de topic



Pas du tout 

Les Charlots étaient très suivis au moment où ils produisaient leurs plus grand "tubes" (_Paulette la reine des paupiettes_, _Au pays des pesetas_, _Sur la route de Penzac_, _L'apérobic_ ...) ça s'écoute encore ... sans la moindre honte 






[YOUTUBE]_eH3wLkChx4[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2009)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/5cXGtneAmps&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/5cXGtneAmps&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Alex666 (3 Avril 2009)

Philippe a dit:


> Pas du tout
> 
> Les Charlots étaient très suivis au moment où ils produisaient leurs plus grand "tubes" (_Paulette la reine des paupiettes_, _Au pays des pesetas_, _Sur la route de Penzac_, _L'apérobic_ ...) ça s'écoute encore ... sans la moindre honte





bien sur, bien sur... ok erreur de topic

un petit Groop Dogdrill pour se reveiler ?


----------



## teo (3 Avril 2009)

Tiga au _D Edge_, Sau Paulo, live sur Awdio.com en ce moment 
Le canadien avait repris les fameuses _Sunglasses at night_ de Corey Hart en 2002 :love: Attention aux yeux: la vidéo, avec Amanda Lepore, transexuelle trash-glam qui s'affiche en ce moment sur les bus RATP avec la rétrospective David La Chapelle, fait presque peur 


[YOUTUBE]Fw6k0kMVcCI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## naas (3 Avril 2009)

Alex666 a dit:


> bien sur, bien sur... ok erreur de topic
> 
> un petit Groop Dogdrill pour se reveiler ?



ce n'est pas parce que tu n'aimes pas qu'il faut mettre des  partout


----------



## teo (3 Avril 2009)

Dans les sites pour écouter ou télécharger de la musique légale et gratuite, (je crois que je vais finir par faire un Post-it), le site Rcrdlbl.com vous envoie un lien à tc chaque jour. Et le site recense et permet le tc de pas mal de morceaux mis à disposition par les groupes.
Un clin d'&#339;il aux "petit" de Genève :love: Pour le vocoder et pour le toujours surprenant Damon Albarn, livraison d'hier ou avant-hier.
_Sabali (Paul Epworth Remix)_ de *Amadou & Mariam*


----------



## zepatente (3 Avril 2009)

Mon coup de coeur du mois .

Angel Deradoorian : http://www.myspace.com/angelderadoorian


une chanson absolument envoûtante : High Road


----------



## Chang (4 Avril 2009)

Samedi soir posé ... j'avais envie de quelque chose de calme et entetant a la fois ...






C'est simple, c'est frais ... 

​


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2009)

Hendrix 

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/CjOQ9r35uiU&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/CjOQ9r35uiU&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## DeepDark (4 Avril 2009)

*High Tone.
*_Underground Wobble.
_


----------



## Dark-Tintin (4 Avril 2009)

Une impression perstistante dans les paroles que Cantat avait fait un rêve prémonitoire de Sarko :mouais: 


[YOUTUBE]J8Z549GKkeM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2009)

Généralissime comme le film bien sûr.


----------



## elKBron (5 Avril 2009)

*The Portsmouth Sinfonia Orchestra*
​Un ovni dans le monde de la musique "classique". Belle découverte de ce dernier jeudi, 2 avril 2009, lors d'une visite dans la discothèque de mon parrain. Un grand merci à lui. Voila pour le décor.

Pour le concept, maintenant : cet orchestre a été créé dans les seventies à Portsmouth (UK), et était composé de personnes musiciennes ou non. Chacune de ces personnes jouait d'un instrument qui lui était tout à fait nouveau. Je vous laisse imaginer la suite...

Pour l'aperçu, c'est par ici. Les oreilles sensibles peuvent s'abstenir. 

[YOUTUBE]FgKDKyl-EKE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## teo (5 Avril 2009)

Actress, duo de frérots pop-glam-synth américain; ça me fait penser à une version light et sans prétention de feu _Suede_ pour ceussent qui se souviennent . De temps en temps, c'est bon de ne pas réfléchir.
_Come on_ est concupiscent à souhait, "_Come on, come on, this is only a dance_", on sait tous comment ça finit 

4 morceaux à tc chez rcrdlbl + remix sur leur myspace





*****
Sinon, bonnes nouvelles du ouikende, les amateurs ont confirmé que le concert de Metallica de jeudi soir était vraiment bien (ils irradiaient en en parlant, c'était marrant à voir ), on espère un commentaire dans le fil des concerts vus dernièrement  Et Last.fm a reporté l'entrée en vigueur du paiement mensuel de leurs radios face à la masse d'emails reçus. Uniquement reporté, mais ils vont j'imagine revoir leur copie avant de lancer le truc


----------



## roukinaton (5 Avril 2009)

Je dois etre d'humeur badine en ce moment

Le printemps sans doute...

Une grosse envie de musique légère ,juste a écouter avec un sourire aux lèvres , à Partager...

[YOUTUBE]StvrsKoRYN0[/YOUTUBE]​Ce genre.....

Ou le dernier album de HUGH COLTMAN


----------



## Dark-Tintin (5 Avril 2009)

[YOUTUBE]A2zbTK3EAJM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## richard-deux (6 Avril 2009)

:love:
​


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2009)

Je me retape 






Magnifique comme d'habitude.


----------



## Gaffophone (7 Avril 2009)

Tout en sirotant mon café du matin, j'aime avoir ça en fond...


----------



## Chang (7 Avril 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Je me retape
> 
> _Melody Nelson_​
> Magnifique comme d'habitude.



Il parait que cet album est credite comme sa meilleure reussite artistique ... j'aime beaucoup Gainsbourg ... mais je prefere quand il chante sur Marilou ou Lola rastaquouere ... 

Ouais, Gainsbourg c'est bien ... Gainsbar c'est encore plus ma tasse de the ...  ...


----------



## JPTK (7 Avril 2009)

Bah y me paraît pas si mal ce dernier album de MONO, les Mogwai nippons, y a un côté Ennio Morricone pas dégueux je trouve, mais je n'en suis qu'à mi-écoute, ça me plaît pas mal je crois, je pense que je vais même devenir accro 
Ça me fait penser aussi sur certains passages aux bandes sons de Miazaki.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2009)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/UuHDceDUSyU&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/UuHDceDUSyU&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

.


----------



## JPTK (7 Avril 2009)

richarddeux a dit:


> :love:
> ​




Pas trop convaincu pour l'instant, ça manque de prune, d'atmosphère, on dirait un mélange entre les Strokes et... Ghinzu. Je préfère largement BLOW... à suivre.


----------



## richard-deux (8 Avril 2009)

JPTK a dit:


> Pas trop convaincu pour l'instant, ça manque de prune, d'atmosphère, on dirait un mélange entre les Strokes et... Ghinzu. Je préfère largement BLOW... à suivre.



Il m'a fallu plusieurs écoutes pour apprécier le disque.

J'y ai trouvé des influences aussi de Franz Ferdinand.
L'album semble plus pop/rock que les 2 précédents.


----------



## teo (8 Avril 2009)

Programme de Rock en Seine 2009&#8230;



> OASIS, THE PRODIGY, THE OFFSPRING, MGMT, AMY MACDONALD, VAMPIRE WEEKEND, ...
> réserveront une de leurs soirées d&#8217;été aux festivaliers de Rock en Seine : préparez-vous pour trois jours intenses et assurément mémorables ! (&#8230



et pour les amateurs _Faith No More_ reformé y jouera 



Prodigy et MGMT, ça me dirait bien en fait


----------



## fedo (8 Avril 2009)

> et pour les amateurs _Faith No More_ reformé y jouera



pour l'occasion j'espère que quelqu'un aura retrouvé les images de Matt Bordin (le batteur) à l'émission Who wants to be a millionaire 
grandeur et décadence...


----------



## nicolasf (8 Avril 2009)

Il y a des choses pas mal cette année. Mais c'est dommage que tous les groupes que je veux écouter ne soient pas rassemblés sur une journée...  

Là tout de suite, sinon, tourne un classique de chez les classiques, avec The Velvet Underground & Nico et l'album éponyme. De temps en temps, ça fait du bien de réécouter ses classiques...


----------



## teo (8 Avril 2009)

Loney, Dear. Podcast gratuit de son _Live Concert from NPR-All Songs Considered_ (la radio publique américaine)
Il passe le 22 avril au Point Ephémère, j'espère pouvoir y aller j'adore son _Airport Surroundings_. Trop bizarre le choc de cette journée où je l'ai découvert à la radio, les moments heureux et puis Pahhh.


----------



## itako (8 Avril 2009)

teo a dit:


> Programme de Rock en Seine 2009
> 
> 
> 
> et pour les amateurs _Faith No More_ reformé y jouera




J'ai plus qu'a espérer qu'ils passent par les eurockéennes


----------



## JPTK (8 Avril 2009)

Gaffophone a dit:


> Tout en sirotant mon café du matin, *j'aime avoir ça en fond...*




OUCH !!


----------



## itako (8 Avril 2009)

Le nouveau chinese man.
(Hip-hop electro FR)


----------



## jefrey (8 Avril 2009)

Le duo éléctro-pop suédois Pacific Artwork Stéphane Manel

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/TYNY1R-ZW9g&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/TYNY1R-ZW9g&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## naas (9 Avril 2009)

JPTK a dit:


> OUCH !!



ils sont considérés au japon comme trésor national, difficile pour des occidentaux mais franchement, haut de gamme.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h05 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h40 ----------

[YOUTUBE]DijFcEg-f34[/YOUTUBE]
me demandez pas pourquoi j'écoute cette daube, même l'excuse de laibach ne suffit pas :hein:


----------



## Gaffophone (9 Avril 2009)

JPTK a dit:


> OUCH !!



Essaie, tu verras que c'est bien apaisant


----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2009)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/pccguTaYDLQ&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/pccguTaYDLQ&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

C'est vraiment indigeste, nul et branchouillard.

Tiens j'aurais du même le mettre dans les chansons qu'on aime et que c'est la honte.


----------



## JPTK (9 Avril 2009)

Gaffophone a dit:


> Essaie, tu verras que c'est bien apaisant



Mais tout au fond vraiment ? Ça fait mal non ? :rose:


----------



## Gaffophone (9 Avril 2009)

Non franchement c'est juste de la flûte et qui a un son très doux. A ne pas confondre avec les ensembles de musique traditionnelle Japonaise avec chant et Koto par exemple. Là il faut vraiment aimer et/ou être habitué


----------



## teo (9 Avril 2009)

dans les trucs japonais qui ont du mal à passer au début, y'a Kodo, j'ai un de leurs albums, des percussions japonaises. Au début, c'est zarbi, mais après un moment de persévérance, c'est du très bon


----------



## teo (9 Avril 2009)

Pour les amateurs, sur France Inter demain entre 21h et 23h, la retransmission du concert de Grace Jones au Grand Rex le mois dernier.
A vos cassettes


----------



## JPTK (10 Avril 2009)

Je dois être trop caisse, je retrouve pas le fil sur les soirées et concerts...








Ouai moi c'est bon je veux rien voir d'autre pendant un moment.
J'ai adoré, j'ai causé avec les zikos, des fans de HINT comme par hasard.

Franchement j'ai adoré. 

Et les gratteux, merde quoi, j'étais au pied des zikos, bah respect quoi.


ps : 1ère partie, de la merde


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2009)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/9sjmwinLBtw&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/9sjmwinLBtw&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

BO de Oz (série télé) :love:.


----------



## DeepDark (10 Avril 2009)

J. Tillman.

Une guitare sèche, et lui.


----------



## JPTK (10 Avril 2009)

Comment ai-je pu oublier de parler de TORTOISE, influence majeure de ce groupe avec HINT !

[YOUTUBE]Mgs_N30Ofzo&hl=fr&fs=1[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]UYVhDsjp9OI&hl=fr&fs=1[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]gpeBc3_9IyA&hl=fr&fs=1[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shizel (10 Avril 2009)

Jonathan Coulton  Enorme chanteur Folk


----------



## naas (10 Avril 2009)

Shizel a dit:


> Jonathan Coulton  Enorme chanteur Folk



Perso, avec ça comme info, je vais pas plus loin, je ne cherche même pas à savoir qui c'est.


----------



## mocmoc (10 Avril 2009)

J'trouve c'est marrant 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YvszObk7ulw[/YOUTUBE]

Mais bon, restons reglo
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V6nbFZtxAL4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## gKatarn (10 Avril 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> *Slimmy le buzz*
> 
> C'est vraiment indigeste, nul et branchouillard.
> 
> Tiens j'aurais du même le mettre dans les chansons qu'on aime et que c'est la honte.



Voire dans les chansons qu'on aime pas et qu'on en est fier...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2009)

Pas mal l'idée

Sinon là je me retape l'indémodable 






Qu'est-ce que c'est bon, qu'est-ce c'est con que Cobain soit mort ...


----------



## KARL40 (11 Avril 2009)

... And You Will Know Us By The TRAIL OF DEAD " The Century of Self"







Le nouvel album des TRAIL OF DEAD. Rien de trop nouveau comparé aux deux dernières livraisons, mais un bon disque dans son ensemble.
"The Century of Self" est composé de moments atmosphériques, planants à passages rock carré. On est toujours loin des sommets de "Source Tags & Code" mais c'est meilleur que le précédent "So Divided".
Bref j'aime bien ! 
A noter, la superbe pochette ...


----------



## fedo (11 Avril 2009)

j'aime bien les titres de 1 à 6 puis la 11 de_  The Century of Self_
sur les autres, ils retombent dans leurs travers de platitude poppy de leur 2 précédents albums.
on a vraiment l'impression qu'il y a 2 courants an sein du groupe, ceux qui préfèrent l'approche des 3 premiers albums et ce qui veulent s'orienter vers un style plus pop sophistiquée.

pour rester au Austin Texas, In the Red Records y a trouvé un nouveau groupe très intéressant, _Strange Boys_.






l'album _And Girls Club _tranche avec les dernières sorties de chez In the Red, plus ambitieux, plus blues et moins garage rock primaire.


----------



## JPTK (11 Avril 2009)

richarddeux a dit:


> Il m'a fallu plusieurs écoutes pour apprécier le disque.
> 
> J'y ai trouvé des influences aussi de Franz Ferdinand.
> L'album semble plus pop/rock que les 2 précédents.




Ah nan mais là ça doit être la 6e écoute, pas moyen, je suis gravement déçu, BLOW était si particulier, là vraiment non j'ai du mal et c'est bien justement parce que ça me fait trop penser à tout cette soupe de pop-rock genre Frandz Ferdinand que j'ai bien du mal à blairer l'album.


----------



## DeepDark (12 Avril 2009)

Silence,_ An Underwater Adventure_.


Simplement pour se détendre *.








Disponible en téléchargement gratuit sur Jamendo 


* En particulier après une dure soirée...


----------



## Tekta (12 Avril 2009)

Après une dure journée de boulot,
quoi de mieux pour ses oreilles qu'un petit Gorillaz => El Manana

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DEB7i8bSwNA

J'adore


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2009)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/JUQCNlHYDBo&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/JUQCNlHYDBo&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

Tiré du film "Le Temps des Gitans" .


----------



## stefdefrejus (13 Avril 2009)

Là tout de suite :  _Shine on You Crazy Diamond_ des Pink Floyd


----------



## DeepDark (14 Avril 2009)

Just listen...

Je retombe des années en arrière...

[YOUTUBE]hjPtGJjyajc[/YOUTUBE]


Un album avec l'orchestre symphonique de San Fransisco : S&M.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2009)

Bon petit cd .


----------



## teo (14 Avril 2009)

_Kill The DJ @ Rex Club Paris (Thursday March 12th)_: Ivan Smagghe, George Issakidis et Jd Optimo Wilkes au Rex Club enregistré via Awdio.
3h30 de mix

_Edit: Et pour les fans de DM, en attendant leur Sounds of the Universe, en interview (Fletch & Gahan) chez Pitchfork_


Edit 2: News pour les fans d'électronique: Les 20 ans du Label Warp à la Cité de la Musique début mai


----------



## teo (14 Avril 2009)

Je suis en train d'écouter le concert de Röyksopp de mercredi dernier. Capture sauvage, il y avait beaucoup trop de basses mais tout à fait écoutable. Je suis trop trop content d'être tombé dessus: étonnant de pouvoir revisiter un concert vu en live.



Moi je dis vive les commentaires


----------



## Epépé (14 Avril 2009)

Ólafur Arnalds, compositeur néo-classique islandais, auteur de Eulogy for Evolution






 a débuté hier un projet de création de 7 chansons en 7 jours sur le label Erased Tapes : Found Songs


----------



## aCLR (14 Avril 2009)

Je viens d'avoir le dernier Ridan.






chansons à textes j'adore :love:


----------



## kaos (14 Avril 2009)

Je conseille vivement le dernier album d'Oxmo Pucciono


----------



## teo (14 Avril 2009)

Suite à l'écoute d'un mix du père Khyu (le _Kiwi Monkey_, je crois), j'ai craqué pour le remix de _Disco Lies (The Dusty Kids Fears Remix)_ de Moby, sur le Store.

J'ignorais que l'herbivore publicitophile avait sorti une nouvelle galette fin mars.
J'avais décroché totalement avec l'album _18_, écuré par l'utilisation ad nauseam de la (quasi ?) intégralité de l'album à des fins publicitaires.

Disco Lies, l'original, est plutôt du genre feignasse commerciale (en gros, du Guetta, guère mieux) mais le mix de _Dusty Kid_ élève le morceau, très long, bien 9mn et change clairement l'ambiance: ça monte lentement, ça s'assombrit, ça suinte de ces sons acides qui marquent les nuits blanches, qui respirent la fumée et les produits illicites, les yeux qui piquent, l'eau tiède quand il fait soif. Les vocals disparaissent, ne restent que les traces de voix qui parlent d'insomnie dans des villes étrangères. Et vers la 7e ou 8e minute, ça monte, parenté évidente, on retrouve une vieille connaissance: je n'ai plus qu'une envie, le monstrueux _Go_ et les restes de Laura Palmer.

[YOUTUBE] Bljx87Lz2vw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## teo (15 Avril 2009)

A l'écoute d'un album à venir déjà cité, mes oreilles relèvent une parenté entre le morceau _Perfect_ et le l'entêtant _Kebabträume_ de _Deutsch Amerikanische Freundschaft_ aka _DAF_, en version ralentie. Bon, j'ai des oreilles de cochon, mais là, ça me semble bien une référence dans les 30 secondes de l'intro: une boucle de synthé et hop, Dave, Martin et Fletch me propulsent directement 25 ans en arrière. Chapeau bas 

Vivement le coffret 

En attendant, replongeons dans l'original, avec la pochette de _Fur Immer_&#8230;



[YOUTUBE]pnP19Go7YVA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Aurélie85 (15 Avril 2009)

teo a dit:


> En attendant, replongeons dans l'original, avec la pochette de _Fur Immer_




Raaaaaaaaaaaah :love::love::love:

En attendant également, un "vieux"




​
Parce que la dernière écoute date de 5 mois et 
parce que la douce perte de conscience sera ainsi merveilleusement rythmée


----------



## Nobody (15 Avril 2009)

Supersilent, vous connaissez? Un groupe de noise rock norvégien.
Arve Henriksen est le trompettiste de ce groupe.
Je vous recommande chaudement son album "Cartography", absolument passionnant et fascinant de bout en bout. Hypnotique. Une vraie réussite. Partez à sa découverte, vous ne regretterez pas le voyage.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2009)

Très agréable .


----------



## CouleurSud (16 Avril 2009)

[YOUTUBE]AdSd60nD8QE[/YOUTUBE]

Il y a encore et encore

Archive

Dans ce qu'il y a dedans


----------



## mocmoc (16 Avril 2009)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Il y a encore et encore
> 
> Archive
> 
> Dans ce qu'il y a dedans


grillé
[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/vKkffzm6L7o&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/vKkffzm6L7o&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]
Andrew Bird, Oh no :love:
A pleurer !
Et puis tans qu'on y est, une copin a passé ca dans une soirée, à mourir de rire :rateau: :
[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/qIkimxpMK00&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/qIkimxpMK00&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]
I Want It That Way
Backstreet Boys ( :mouais: )


----------



## DeepDark (16 Avril 2009)

Pearl Jam, avec leur magnifique Live On Two Legs.
(jamais je ne m'en lasserais)


Une (mais néanmoins ma préférée) parmi tant d'autres :

[YOUTUBE]goiWcak1FXg[/YOUTUBE]

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Et dans un autre registre, Le Peuple de L'Herbe.






[YOUTUBE]XRJcJ6NV1Ew[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## itako (16 Avril 2009)

DeepDark a dit:


> Et dans un autre registre,


----------



## DeepDark (16 Avril 2009)

itako a dit:


> (...)



J'en étais sûr :love:


----------



## DeepDark (17 Avril 2009)

The Faint, Fasciination.


----------



## itako (17 Avril 2009)

Donc le side project de tobin que je découvre depuis hier soir.

Le morceau instrumental Keman Rhythm est une hymne au deep bass ultra rasante, et il est énorme.


----------



## teo (17 Avril 2009)

_Windmills Of Your Mind_ de *Dusty Springfield* sur la BO de _Breakfast On Pluto_

[YOUTUBE]2tjsrr8I5D0[/YOUTUBE]


Et _Yes_, le nouvel album des *Pet Shop Boys*.
Comme d'hab, quelques morceaux que j'aime bien, pop et effervescents: _Love etc._ chumbawambesque ou _More Than a Dream_ , juste assez sucré-salé pour ne pas être écurant, très dance. Le reste, je les oublierai vite, perdus dans les limbes de ma discothèque.


----------



## EtVlan (18 Avril 2009)

Mélanie Renaud - Mon Pays

[YOUTUBE]rOWF4OMWgjw[/YOUTUBE]

En me rendant au travail ce matin...

Désolé, le clip n'est pas le bon, mais la chanson, oui.


----------



## Philippe (18 Avril 2009)

Pour finir la nuit en douceur, Ashitaka and San, tiré de la Suite de Princesse Mononoke :


http://www.musicme.com/Mario-Klemens/albums/Princesse-Monojoke-bof-3259119841722.html


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2009)

Vraiment du très bon .


----------



## teo (18 Avril 2009)

email ce matin a dit:
			
		

> Nous vous informons de l'envoi de vos articles à l'adresse suivante :
> _Sounds of the universe (Coffret)_


:love:


FACT Mix 31, Ben Klock @ Fact Magazine Mix

Minimal


----------



## EtVlan (19 Avril 2009)

Les Cowboys Fringants - Tant qu'il y aura de l'amour

[YOUTUBE]0bUS_rqCLuo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2009)

Spéciale dédicace à tous les alcooliques du bar 

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/KzJRpAMC1T0&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/KzJRpAMC1T0&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## DeepDark (19 Avril 2009)

Découvert hier soir à One Shot Not

CirKus, Medicine.








[YOUTUBE]l2HFZxorfv4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## KARL40 (19 Avril 2009)

Los NATAS "Nuevo Orden de la Libertad"






Le nouvel album des "stoners" argentins de LOS NATAS.
C'est heavy, c'est fuzzy et même acoustique.
Mais c'est excellent.

[YOUTUBE]JrluCP4Aoo4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## teo (19 Avril 2009)

_I&#8217;m A Cliché [gtc040]_ mixé par Cosmo Vitelli, un podcast de Getthecurse


----------



## CouleurSud (19 Avril 2009)

Froid

[YOUTUBE]tIHBehzE5l8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2009)

Arthur H






Pas mal du tout, je ne connaissais pas et ne savais même qu'il était le fils d'Higelin.


----------



## macdani (19 Avril 2009)

Je viens d'écouter l'album en entier et ce fut presque un supplice!
Autant le précédant il y avait quelque chansons à croquer, autant celui-ci....:sick:


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Avril 2009)

Des années que je n'avais pas ressorti Disco 2 des Pet Shop Boys de ma MiniDisc othèque (Des années que je n'avais pas utilisé un MiniDisc aussi d'ailleurs...)








:love::love::love::love:


----------



## DeepDark (20 Avril 2009)

... mais qui fait remonter pas mal de souvenirs 


*Louise Attaque*, _album éponyme_.






[YOUTUBE]aGJC0KAPeYA[/YOUTUBE]

(les deux plus connues sont pas les meilleures)
:love:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2009)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/w7sz6NtQoRU&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/w7sz6NtQoRU&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

:love:.


----------



## teo (21 Avril 2009)

teo a dit:


> (&#8230
> Je me réserve pour le vrai Deluxe Box Set Edition en dur
> On peut le pré-commander ici.







Envoyé samedi, livré tout frais ce matin, sorti hier, *Sounds of the universe* de Depeche Mode, dans son coffret gris, avec ses deux ou trois bouquins et livrets, 1 poster, 3 CD/1DVD, cartes postales, 2 badges et certificat d'authenticité. Un vrai môme devant sa première place de concert, ça me rappelle justement des souvenirs&#8230;

Je commence par les démos. L'album peut, quelque part, attendre 

Ce ne sont que des démos, mais c'est presque une genèse&#8230; _Little 15_ 
Simplissime voix de Martin Gore, de vrais petits bijoux au sortir de sa tête, de ses doigts.
La version de _Nothing's Impossible_ par Gahan est aussi puissante que la version album, quasi accoustique. Il faut que je me re écoute _Playing the angel_.

SotU:
_Corrupt_ est un excellent morceau, avec _Wrong_, _Little Soul_ et _Perfect_, un des meilleurs morceaux de l'album. Des morceaux comme _Jezebel_ ou _Peace_ me laissent mitigé. J'ai l'impression de ne pas comprendre, de trouver ça, presque moyen. Comme une démonstration un peu trop appuyée, pas nécessaire.

______
*Edit:* _Oh Well_, dans les bonus, est une tuerie. Pourquoi ne pas l'avoir mis sur l'album ?  
______


Voilà. Premières impressions en cours d'écoute. C'est juste un vrai plaisir d'un presqu'hardcore fan. 
Le coup des démos est énorme. De futurs bonus pour d'autres albums, d'autres artistes ? Demo / Original / Remix. Pas con et intéressant.



> *Sounds Of The Universe [Demos]*
> Little 15
> Clean
> Sweetest Perfection
> ...


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Avril 2009)

teo a dit:


> Envoyé samedi, livré tout frais ce matin, sorti hier, *Sounds of the universe* de Depeche Mode, dans son coffret gris, avec ses deux ou trois bouquins et livrets, 1 poster, 3 CD/1DVD, cartes postales, 2 badges et certificat d'authenticité. Un vrai môme devant sa première place de concert, ça me rappelle justement des souvenirs
> 
> Je commence par les démos. L'album peut, quelque part, attendre
> 
> ...




Faut que je le commande :love: :love::love::love::love:


----------



## teo (21 Avril 2009)

Son prix a baissé de 6&#8364; en plus


----------



## zepatente (21 Avril 2009)

Beast un groupe montréalais . 

[youtube]UtmI38Scazw[/youtube]


----------



## FANREM (21 Avril 2009)

Ma découverte du moment : the Primevals : On the red eye
et en particulier les morceaux : Fire and Clay   et    Lowdown.

J'ai écouté ca par hasard sur mon iPod, sans savoir comment il y était arrivé. (Précision : je ne télécharge quasiment rien sur le net). La seule explication que je vois est que j'ai du le transférer depuis la discothèque d'un copain à Nimes, qui a une collection très éclectique, d'ou je pioche ce qui me plait à la 1ère écoute. J'y trouve pas mal de pépites dont celui-ci.

C'est tellement beau, que je viens de le commander aux USA sur eBay, car c'est totalement introuvable en France, excepté en MP3 téléchargés, ce par quoi je ne veux pas passer.


----------



## DeepDark (21 Avril 2009)

Stupeflip, leur deux albums, en vrac.










[YOUTUBE]kYCYD6VVCBY[/YOUTUBE]

Et encore mieux


----------



## naas (22 Avril 2009)

FANREM a dit:


> Ma découverte du moment : the Primevals : On the red eye
> et en particulier les morceaux : Fire and Clay   et    Lowdown.
> 
> J'ai écouté ca par hasard sur mon iPod, sans savoir comment il y était arrivé. (Précision : je ne télécharge quasiment rien sur le net). La seule explication que je vois est que j'ai du le transférer depuis la discothèque d'un copain à Nimes, qui a une collection très éclectique, d'ou je pioche ce qui me plait à la 1ère écoute. J'y trouve pas mal de pépites dont celui-ci.
> ...


J'ai écouté les morceaux dispo sur cette page française (maiiiiiiiiis oui 
ça me fait penser à du bon vieux rock trempé des anciens temps


----------



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2009)

Son dernier






Mention spéciale à "Aux enfants de la chance"

You're Under Arrest


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Avril 2009)

5 ans que je n'avais pas écouté cet album.
Toujours aussi bon. :love:

J'avais acheté cet album à sa sortie en 1990. Il m'avait rapidement gonflé.
Je l'ai redécouvert bien plus tard.
J'ai du mûrir pour l'apprécier.


----------



## FANREM (22 Avril 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> 5 ans que je n'avais pas écouté cet album.
> Toujours aussi bon. :love:
> 
> J'avais acheté cet album à sa sortie en 1990. Il m'avait rapidement gonflé.
> ...



Je ne sais pas si on vieilit, ou si la musique d'aujourd'hui est comment dire plus marketisée, mais ce ne sont pas les Fall Out Boy ou My Chemical Romance qu'on nous déverse à longueur de journée qui vont provoquer chez moi un semblant d'émotion. 
Retour aux sources, ou découverte de nouveaux opus restés dans les placards, c"est ca la vraie vie


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Avril 2009)

FANREM a dit:


> Je ne sais pas si on vieilit, ou si la musique d'aujourd'hui est comment dire plus marketisée, mais ce ne sont pas les Fall Out Boy ou My Chemical Romance qu'on nous déverse à longueur de journée qui vont provoquer chez moi un semblant d'émotion.
> Retour aux sources, ou découverte de nouveaux opus restés dans les placards, c"est ca la vraie vie



Salut JF!
Pour revenir là dessus, je pense qu'il y a un peu des deux.
Il y a vingt ans, la moindre guitare sèche ayant de près ou de loin un rapport avec la Folk me faisait fuir.
J'y suis revenu petit à petit et la majeure partie de ce que j'écoute maintenant est en "acoustique".

Mais je rassure les lecteurs, je n'ai pas oublié ma légendaire collection de daubes pour autant! :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Avril 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Mais je rassure les lecteurs, je n'ai pas oublié ma légendaire collection de daubes pour autant! :love:



Aaaaaaaaaaah!!!
J'ai eu peur...


----------



## kuep (22 Avril 2009)

[YOUTUBE]hZKyxmSrUug[/YOUTUBE]

Allez tous en choeur


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Avril 2009)

kuep a dit:


> Allez tous en choeur



*
La digue du cul, en revenant de Nantes (bis)
De Nantes à Montaigu, la digue, la digue,
De Nantes à Montaigu, la digue du cul.

La digue du cul, je rencontre une belle (bis)
Qui dormait le cul nu, la digue, la digue,
Qui dormait le cul nu, la digue du cul.

La digue du cul, je bande mon arbalète (bis)
Et lui fout droit dans l' cul, la digue, la digue,
Et lui fout droit dans l' cul, la digue du cul.

La digue du cul, la garce se réveille (bis)
Et dit: "J'ai l' diable au cul", la digue, la digue,
Et dit: "J'ai l' diable au cul", la digue du cul

La digue du cul, non, ce n'est pas le diable ( bis)
Mais un beau dard poilu, la digue, la digue,
Mais un beau dard poilu, la digue du cul

La digue du cul, qui bande et qui décharge(bis)
Et qui t'en fout plein l' cul, la digue, la digue,
Et qui t'en fout plein l' cul, la digue du cul

La digue du cul, il y est qu'il y reste (bis)
Et qu'il n'en sorte plus, la digue, la digue,
Et qu'il n'en sorte plus, la digue du cul

La digue du cul, la morale pour les dames(bis)
Faut dormir le cul nu, la digue, la digue,
Faut dormir le cul nu, la digue du cul

Nous dormirons le cul nu
Vous dormirez le cul nu
Nous dormirons le cul nu
Vous dormirez le cul nu
Le cul nu(x7)*


----------



## FANREM (22 Avril 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Mais je rassure les lecteurs, je n'ai pas oublié ma légendaire collection de daubes pour autant! :love:


Salut Fab, 

Rassure toi, on en a tous quelque part, le problème c'est que j'en connais qui n'ont que çà 

Soyons optimistes, la crise va permettre aux musiciens de se sortir les tripes, car je suis sûr que ces périodes difficiles sont un creuset idéal pour faire en sorte que le niveau augmente notoirement, et que de beaux albums ponctueront notre quotidien proche.
(la machine ne veut pas te bouler, excuse moi)

Putain, j'allume MTV 2, interview de Fall out Boy, je ne me gourrais pas


----------



## Anonyme (23 Avril 2009)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/pXFpnsmhJzQ&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/pXFpnsmhJzQ&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

Classique .


----------



## Anonyme (23 Avril 2009)

Juste pour Crazy. :love:

Avec un peu de ça derrière :






Breakerfall - PearlJam
Un peu plus... énergique.


----------



## DeepDark (23 Avril 2009)

Frida Hyvönen, _Silence is Wild._







Enorme coup de coeur pour Birds
(je ne m'en lasse pas )

[YOUTUBE]ijpAL_zvxJQ[/YOUTUBE]


(un grand merci à Antoine)​


----------



## CheepnisAroma (23 Avril 2009)

_The Black Page # 2_, de Frank Zappa évidemment, joué par le groupe de son fiston. Avec Terry Bozzio à la batterie. Rah là là quel batteur 

Le pire cest que ça a lair facile à lécouter 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GDwRJK8bpb4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## kabeha (24 Avril 2009)

En cherchant des vidéos de gratteux pour trouver des accords, je tombe sur ça
[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/98y0Q7nLGWk&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/98y0Q7nLGWk&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## elKBron (24 Avril 2009)

un petit LedZep, Houses of the Holy



​
A mon sens vraiment pas le meilleur, celui avec lequel j'ai eu le plus de mal à accrocher. Avec malgré tout de bons moments (aaaaahhh The Crunge et son synthé pourri :rateau: mais quelle ambiance).

Découvert en 1991 chez un oncle, acheté en CD en 1992 (non remasterisé, s'il vous plait ).

Bref, aujourd'hui, j'ai envie d'aller m'acheter une platine vinyle et de me refaire tous mes cds en vinyles d'époque. Allez comprendre...


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (24 Avril 2009)

elKBron a dit:


> Bref, aujourd'hui, j'ai envie d'aller m'acheter une platine vinyle et de me refaire tous mes cds en vinyles d'époque. Allez comprendre...


Oh combien d'accord. Ambiance si particulière (intimiste??) induite par le support... et puis, impossible de jouer la flemme de la playlist..
mes préférés : (en vinyle siouplait..et oui, ya pas que les anciens et les DJ qui utilisent encore des platines..)







à gauche, genre psychédélique, je connais pas mieux. oscille entre le blues, et le fond de la baignoire. à droite, ben heuu, je crois que ça se passe de commentaires (enfin j'espère..)


----------



## naas (24 Avril 2009)

DM sera en live semaine prochaine et pour ne rien gâcher sonic youth sera de la partie


----------



## teo (24 Avril 2009)

22h à Londres, ça donne 23h ici c'est ça  ? Pas de BBC 2 sur le bouquet Free, dommage&#8230;


----------



## naas (24 Avril 2009)

teo a dit:


> 22h à Londres, ça donne 23h ici c'est ça  ? Pas de BBC 2 sur le bouquet Free, dommage&#8230;



son show passe sur iconcert du bouquet free
sinon on parle beaucoup du procès de pirate bay en ce moment  :rateau:


----------



## Dark-Tintin (24 Avril 2009)

Après avoir entendu pas mal de gens pour qui j'ai un certain respect (dont mon oncle) parler de ce groupe, fallait bien que j'ailles écouter ce groupe, et j'suis pas deçu  :








Et pour aller avec :


----------



## teo (24 Avril 2009)

naas a dit:


> son show passe sur iconcert du bouquet free
> ()



Ouaip, encore une fois il semblerait que ceux qui n'ont pas de téléviseur sont désavantagés: iConcert est disponible sur le canal 54 pour les utilisateurs du couple FreeboxHD/tv, mais est indisponible en Multiposte, dans les listes MyFreeTV et MacFreeTV


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2009)

IAM






Album très agréable pour les fans de rap comme moi avec notamment Petit frère

.


----------



## DeepDark (24 Avril 2009)

Découvert hier soir, Nathan Fake, _Drowning in a Sea of Love_.







Pour vous faire une idée : You Are Here.
A écouter d'une traite, du début à la fin.
(la seconde partie est magique...)

[YOUTUBE]0rg_Ix13dHE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## teo (25 Avril 2009)

_You Are here_ me fait penser à une ballade qu'aurait pu jouer _The Cure_, z'entendriez pas la voix de Robert Smith ?  

Je vais re-écouter cet album, tiens  Et aussi son _The sky was pink (James Holden Remix)_. L'univers de Nathan Fake me donne l'impression d'entendre l'eau jaillissant d'une source, ruisseau sautillant au milieu d'une belle journée printanière et ensoleillée. Y'a des moments, le bonheur est juste là.


----------



## Becomeback (25 Avril 2009)

Alors petit florilège du week-end.

Tortoise - Album Tortoise (1994), Cornpone Brunch.
[YOUTUBE]4aky67i18F0[/YOUTUBE]

Tom Waits - Album Alice, Alice.
[YOUTUBE]448yOlRUnms[/YOUTUBE]

Lhasa de Sela - Lhasa, Rising.
[YOUTUBE]d5yrM07ia4A[/YOUTUBE]

Tindersticks - The Hungry Saw, Introduction.
[YOUTUBE]8ExdOB79wrM[/YOUTUBE]

The Great Like Summers - Bodies and minds, To leave in Behind.
[YOUTUBE]qyzqkF3npZA[/YOUTUBE]

Bat For Lashes - Two Suns, Tavelling Woman
[YOUTUBE]a4XXkz4iFUM[/YOUTUBE]

En espérant que cette petite sélection plaira à quelqu'un d'entre vous...


----------



## macdani (26 Avril 2009)

Becomeback a dit:


> Bat For Lashes - Two Suns, Tavelling Woman
> [YOUTUBE]a4XXkz4iFUM[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> En espérant que cette petite sélection plaira à quelqu'un d'entre vous...



En tout cas ça moi j'aime bien!
J'ai découvert ça y a pas longtemps...:love:


----------



## Patamach (26 Avril 2009)

​


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2009)

DeepDark a dit:


> Découvert hier soir, Nathan Fake, _Drowning in a Sea of Love_.





teo a dit:


> _You Are here_ me fait penser à une ballade qu'aurait pu jouer _The Cure_, z'entendriez pas la voix de Robert Smith ?
> 
> Je vais re-écouter cet album, tiens  Et aussi son _The sky was pink (James Holden Remix)_. L'univers de Nathan Fake me donne l'impression d'entendre l'eau jaillissant d'une source, ruisseau sautillant au milieu d'une belle journée printanière et ensoleillée. Y'a des moments, le bonheur est juste là.



Disons que c'est un mec chouette pour poser des bases saines pour des remix plus vivants.
Les originaux sont plutôt mous. Il y a de l'idée mais un manque de rythme. pas assez de repères, des motifs sur lesquels se raccrocher.

En live c'est pas mal.

Umek dans sa version Astrodisco de Outhouse fait quelque chose de formidable, diablement vivant avec toujours cet esprit minimal, c'est fort, enivrant, presque acide/indu. Voir aussi le remix de Valentino Kanzyani sur le même titre. Un peu moins bon mais efficace aussi.
Ce titre est *LA* prod' de N.F avec The Sky Was Pink.


Sinon, Puddle Of Mudd en ce moment.






Le clip est fun. C'est du _sans prétention_. Les années lycée, la saturation, le Marshall MGX100 dans le réfectoire, les baguettes pétées sur des tomes asséchés, la bière de merde. On était les rois du monde en écoutant MTV2. Mais pas Sum41. 

[YOUTUBE]Fe0Za0-4srY[/YOUTUBE]


Edit :

'scuez mon excitation mais je viens de retomber sur une bombe H.
Genesis de Pryda. L'electro sacralisé, un truc gigantesque, docquévilien. Progressif, une montée en trompette, et des coups de tonnerre où seules les basses fréquences découlent du gras, vibrant. A écouter fort. Très fort.


[YOUTUBE]n_MBI_mSrJQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Avril 2009)

Un bon vieux Sam And Dave des familles. :love::love:
De l'époque ou la Soul était de la Soul et pas une succession de bouses poussées par des décérébrés vantant les mérites du silicone et du bottox dans des clips à la créativité proche de zéro.


----------



## DeepDark (27 Avril 2009)

Low, _Drums And Guns_.






[YOUTUBE]pwPBhqdV-OA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dark-Tintin (27 Avril 2009)

Khyu a dit:


> Sinon, Puddle Of Mudd en ce moment.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 


(peux pas bouler)


----------



## mocmoc (27 Avril 2009)

Saez "jeune et con" (la plus connu)

Ses derniers albums sont...Magnifiques !
[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/d2n2n0xl4Jg&hl=fr&fs=1&color1=0x234900&color2=0x4e9e00"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/d2n2n0xl4Jg&hl=fr&fs=1&color1=0x234900&color2=0x4e9e00" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## yvos (27 Avril 2009)

En attendant le 9 juin, date de sortie de leur 16ème album, The Eternal, un petit Sonic Youth récent...mmmmh.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2009)

Très éclectique, un disque qui a été fait pour un jeu video "NBA 2K7".

Don't hate the player :love:.


----------



## Chang (28 Avril 2009)

Khyu a dit:


> Umek dans sa version Astrodisco de Outhouse fait quelque chose de formidable, _blablabla_



L'important c'est que *Umek* aurait jamais du se mettre a la minimale ... comme tous ces producteurs de techno qui en font pour payer leur loyer ... on s'ennuie 95% du temps. Peut etre ce titre dont tu parles est bon, je ne trouve pas d'extrait en ligne ...

La decouverte du jour, c'est Witness de *Roots Manuva*, que je ne connais que tres peu. Le dub chante me broute, donc ce titre me convient parfaitement. Une basse enorme, qui arrache aux tripes.

Et puis hier soir, dans le bouge ou le barman a la meilleure selection musicale de la ville (ce qui n'est pas dur vu le niveau general) on s'est ecoute du *Roy Ayers* ... Rapster Records c'est du bonheur en galette, du sucre pour les oreilles ... ca donne envie de s'engluer de miel et de se rouler des les plumes ... 

Et pour finir, un classique qui fait toujours du bien, *Block Rockin Beats* ep des Freres Chimiques. Le titre Lemon Morning est une petite lecon de rythmique electronique. C'est simplement la preuve que si tu aimes la techno, alors juste un kit rythmique te suffit. Ce quil faut c'est un groove, une rythmique zoulouesque avec ce pied dans le bide a chaque battement ...


----------



## teo (28 Avril 2009)

Chang a dit:


> ()Et puis hier soir, dans le bouge ou le barman a la meilleure selection musicale de la ville (ce qui n'est pas dur vu le niveau general) on s'est ecoute du *Roy Ayers* ... Rapster Records c'est du bonheur en galette, du sucre pour les oreilles ... ca donne envie de s'engluer de miel et de se rouler des les plumes ... ()



Roy Ayers :love: je connais que ça, mais c'est bon, et le film est parfait  






Je sors mes chmizafleurs


----------



## Chang (29 Avril 2009)

Roy Ayers c'est effectivement tres blaxploitation mais sans verser dans le funk disco perissable ... va voir sur Bleep.com pour ecouter des extraits, ils ont quelques eps/albums du bonhomme.

Ca me fait penser que je vais surement caler *Jimmy Smith - Root Down* pour continuer la matinee ...  ...






*(Jimmy smith is my man, I want to give him a pound)*

​


----------



## enjoypolo (29 Avril 2009)

Hello everyone ! Je vous conseille de rusher sur le dernier album de Flo Rida : R.O.O.T.S. ! Il est monstrueux ^^ Je viens de le decouvrir (thanks NRJ Mikl) et superbe. J'aime bien le R&B/Hip-hop, bien que je suis pas non plus trop conaisseur, mais cet album est monstrueux ^^ surtout lors d'un jour ensoleille quand il fait bien chaud ^^ Aller cheers !


----------



## teo (29 Avril 2009)

Ouais je crois que je vais attendre un peu quand même. Trop vieux pour ça 

Là, le _Jolene_ de Queen Adreena.


[YOUTUBE]xSx5IWSjL_0[/YOUTUBE]

La vidéo est sexy et glauque à souhait. Excellente reprise.


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (29 Avril 2009)

Après 3 jours bloqué sur le Tune in de Frisky Radio 
"Oh Candy"(Cheap Trick) , "Sister golden hair"(America) et autres vieilleries du genre :love: ... sur l'Iceberg ...

Au fait, c'est payant depuis quand la radio sur lastfm ?


----------



## silvio (29 Avril 2009)

Pas écouté depuis longtemps pour cause de vinyl, je l'ai finalement commandé en CD
Cela reste un disque indispensable (comme tous les albums de The Fall ?) des années 80


----------



## teo (29 Avril 2009)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:


> ()
> Au fait, c'est payant depuis quand la radio sur lastfm ?



Un mois environ. On en a parlé ici et là Itako s'en est aperçu en premier si je me souviens bien en en parlant ici-même.



_Glass Danse (Outhud Remix)_ de The Faint sur Danse Macabre

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h50 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h22 ----------

L'étonnant _The Sun_ de Soap&Skin sur _Lovetune for Vacuum (Bonus Track Version)_, le morceau gratuit iTMS de la semaine dernière. Très envoutant Piano/Voix. Au Zèbre de Belleville en mai prochain


----------



## Anonyme (30 Avril 2009)

J'en pleure à chaque fois ...

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/a-Aw1jEYI4w&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/a-Aw1jEYI4w&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## DeepDark (1 Mai 2009)

Cet après-midi, Amon Tobin, _Foley Room_.
(pas besoin de le présenter )









Dont (entre autre) l'exellente "Kitchen Sink" :

[YOUTUBE]ts6u-3Dxl0s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## teo (1 Mai 2009)

Une vieille K7 numérisée sur Kiss 100FM/London, il y a une quinzaine d'années.
Son pourri, mais pas mal de bons moments&#8230;ça commence avec une version dance d'un morceau de _PM Dawn_ et ça se termine sur le _Open Up_ de John Lydon / Leftfield. Cool stuff.

Massive Attack sera en tournée à l'automne ? Billets en vente dès le 4 mai.
J'espère un nouvel album, enfin.


----------



## DeepDark (1 Mai 2009)

The Prodigy,_ Invaders Must Die_.
Une tuerie...
(que je ne découvre que maintenant)







[YOUTUBE]M5nX1yFrNQI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## naas (2 Mai 2009)

les premiers échos de dm chez jools
http://www.culturebully.com/depeche-mode-on-later-with-jools-holland-04-28-2009


----------



## EtVlan (2 Mai 2009)

Les Cowboys Fringants
Entre deux Taxis

[YOUTUBE]7p09FMK4hkM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## naas (2 Mai 2009)

naas a dit:


> les premiers échos de dm chez jools
> http://www.culturebully.com/depeche-mode-on-later-with-jools-holland-04-28-2009



Mon dieu quel mauvais son :rose::sleep:

totale depeche mode en ce moment sur virgin 17 (via free) !!!!!! (j'enregistre  )
demain 20h35 concert et 22h10 documentaire :love:

_edit: pff c'etait que 5 min :sleep:_


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2009)

Putain de camion est le 8e album studio de Renaud, sorti en 1988.
L'album et la chanson éponyme sont dédiés aux enfants de son ami Coluche, mort quelques années plus tôt, en percutant à moto un camion, et à sa fille Lolita dont l'humoriste était le parrain. La couverture affiche sobrement un bouquet de fleurs.

Merci Wiki ...

C'est surtout la chanson "Il pleut" qui me plaît le plus dans cet album, à écouter.


----------



## teo (2 Mai 2009)

Il donne quoi alors cet album de Prodigy ? _Invaders must die_ et _Omen_ étaient offert au tc il y a quelques semaines sur je ne sais quel site où je suis abonné, j'avais trouvé pas mal, plus dans la lignée des débuts, plus péchu et vicieux.
D'ailleurs, après une matinale / after _Renaissance_ avec Sasha & John Digweed, je vais me faire un petit Charly, mon Prodigy favori et premier single en 1991.

[YOUTUBE]_Qdp4hBYaa4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## DeepDark (2 Mai 2009)

Si tu as aimé_ Invaders Must Die_ et _Omen_ alors c'est simple, tu aimera tout l'album.

C'est d'ailleurs ce que je lui reproche. A partir de la moitié, ben on a un peu l'impression que tout se ressemble.
A écouter en fractionné donc.
Parce que au bout d'un certain temps, on a la tête grosse comme...


Mais ce qui en ressort reste largement positif 
Un album à écouter, ça en vaut le détour.


Petite analyse de Couleur 3 ( --> podcast)


----------------------------------------------------

Et un des meilleurs titre de l'album, si ce n'est le meilleur : Thunder 

[YOUTUBE]jwdyrYQjE0M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## teo (2 Mai 2009)

cool podcast&#8230;  thanks 
Je picore


----------



## Chang (2 Mai 2009)

Une perle de chez Soul Jazz Records ... 






house/disco de la vieille ecole arrangee a point 

:love: ... Raaaah lovely ...:love:​


----------



## NaTTyDreaD (2 Mai 2009)

Dj Shadow - The Organ DOnor

[YOUTUBE]gRS8cM4lyKY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## aCLR (2 Mai 2009)

Une petite suée :love:




clic-image

Et dans la foulée​


----------



## naas (3 Mai 2009)

*Depeche Mode 20:35 | durée : 95 minutes virgin 17*


> Enregistré à Barcelone et à Francfort, en 1993. En 1993-1994, la tournée Devotional Tour faisait la promotion de l'album «Songs of Faith and Devotion» en Amérique du Nord et en Europe. Lors de ces concerts, les fans ont pu voir réunis pour la dernière fois sur scène Dave Gahan, Martin Gore, Alan Wilder et Andrew Fletcher. Désormais trio, le groupe a sorti son douzième album, «Sounds of the Universe», le 20 avril dernier.



*Une légende en marche 22:10 | durée : 60 minutes*


> Retour sur les 25 ans de carrière de Depeche Mode, groupe new wave britannique emblématique des années 80 dont le succès a perduré au-delà de cette décennie. Retour sur les 25 ans de carrière de Depeche Mode, groupe new wave britannique emblématique des années 80 dont le succès a perduré au-delà de cette décennie. Son dernier opus, «Sounds of the Universe», est sorti le 20 avril 2009


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Mai 2009)

Un petit peu de Smiths pour bien démarrer la journée.
C'est marrant. Il m'a fallu des années avant de commencer à les apprécier. :love:


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (4 Mai 2009)

"Push The Tempo" donne le tempo pour la semaine 
Avec le clip énorme qui va bien...

[DM]x15nab[/DM]


----------



## naas (4 Mai 2009)

teo a dit:


> 22h à Londres, ça donne 23h ici c'est ça  ? Pas de BBC 2 sur le bouquet Free, dommage&#8230;


merci les hongrois :love:


----------



## DeepDark (5 Mai 2009)

Pour changer, classique en cette fin d'après-midi, avec Franz Liszt, _Hungarian Rhapsody N°2_ 
(entre autres...)


[YOUTUBE]goeOUTRy2es[/YOUTUBE]


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Et j'en profite pour glisser une petite info qui pourrait intéresser certaines personnes 
(au cas où... )

Prochaine représentation de Fredo Viola le 22 Juin in Paris 


http://fredoviola.com/blog/next_chapter_coming_right_up/


----------



## teo (5 Mai 2009)

Cet après-midi, le dernier podcast DaFresh _[Mix Apr 2009, Week 05]_, une bonne série 
Un podcast de Fact Mag, _[JandJ mix june 8 2008]_ de Justin Miller & Jacques Renault de chez DFA, le label de _Tiga_ (son nouveau _Shoes_ est flemmard et sans intérêt&#8230, _LCD Soundsystem_, _Hercules & Love Affairs_ et _Plastique De Rêve_.
Le fichier est malheureusement incomplet et s'arrête justement sur l'intro de _Lost In The City_ :love: de _Plastique De Rêve_ justement :/ 

Et pour bien débuter en soirée, _Changshu Mix_ de &#25991;&#26862;, notre cher Chang&#8230; (marrant cette reprise de Sade&#8230 


_Edit: cool cette info sur Viola&#8230; en plus au Café de la Danse, ça peut être très cool _


----------



## FANREM (5 Mai 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Un petit peu de Smiths pour bien démarrer la journée.
> C'est marrant. Il m'a fallu des années avant de commencer à les apprécier. :love:



Tu vas te faire arracher les yeux par Ice and Fire,  

mais faute avouée est pardonnée


----------



## naas (5 Mai 2009)

Les smith, c'est une fixette française comme joy division ça nanh


----------



## DeepDark (5 Mai 2009)

Je finis la journée dans le calme, bercé par la voix de Chan Marshall.
Nom de scène Cat Power 
Album, The Greatest (on passera sur la pochette...)








Lived in Bars 

[YOUTUBE]MVGgGW1ZalY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Mai 2009)

naas a dit:


> Les smith, c'est une fixette française comme joy division ça nanh




Ouais, peut-être.
Mais Joy Division, c'est vraiment trop chiant.


----------



## maiwen (6 Mai 2009)

moi en ce moment pas mal _Collapse/Collide_ sur le nouvel album d'Archive et puis du coup pas mal de morceaux d'autres albums aussi


----------



## Mobyduck (6 Mai 2009)

En ce moment c'est la B.O du magnifique World of Goo.  :love:






Petit extrait: Best of Times :love: :love:

n.b: La B.O est dispo' gratuitement en téléchargement sur le site du développeur.


----------



## Epépé (6 Mai 2009)

Orka, une espèce de Neubauten rural en provenance des îles Féroé

[YOUTUBE]dA3WGx8hiuY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## EtVlan (7 Mai 2009)

Un peu de Jean Leloup &#8226; Le monde est à pleurer

Jean Leloup (qui est mort en 2006, le temps d'un album sous le nom de Jean Leclerc), il ressucite en 2009

[YOUTUBE]5XopMw00f1k[/YOUTUBE]

Aujourd'hui rassemblés
Dieu le Père et Bouddha et Khrisna et Allah
Dans un même gynécée
Tous ont gros sur le coeur
C'est pourquoi ce meeting
C'est pourquoi ce meeting

En effet en ce jour
Deux mille ans après Christ 
Force leur est d'avouer leur échec
Les humains sont méchants et la terre est cruelle
Et la terre est cruelle

Je désire tout de suite prendre le crachoir dit Bouddha le gros tas
Dans un sursaut sans gloire pour ma part
Ce ne sont ni les guerres ni les famines qui me prennent la tête

Non ce serait plutôt la conception râtée à la base de l'humain
La sélection naturelle par exemple le martyre
Le pire qu'on puisse endurer n'est-il pas avant tout la laideur chronique
La laideur chronique


----------



## teo (7 Mai 2009)

Une bluette italienne sans prétention redécouverte au générique de fin des "Fate Ignoranti" du turc Ferzan Ozpetek: Tiromancino: _Due destini_. C'est mon départ pour le grand sud qui doit me donner ces envies d'été et de charme transalpin :love:

[YOUTUBE]nidJim1MZM8[/YOUTUBE]

La vidéo n'a aucun rapport avec le film, _Tableau de famille_ en français.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mai 2009)

Mobyduck a dit:


> En ce moment c'est la B.O du magnifique World of Goo.  :love:
> 
> Petit extrait: Best of Times :love: :love:
> 
> n.b: La B.O est dispo' gratuitement en téléchargement sur le site du développeur.



Génial je savais pas pour la B.O., le jeu est excellent.
Merci Mobyduck  .


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Mai 2009)

Rhaaaa je viens de voir à la Flaque© que tous les Depeche Mode ressortent en remastérisé 5.1 :love::love::love::love::love::love:


----------



## Mobyduck (7 Mai 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Génial je savais pas pour la B.O., le jeu est excellent.
> Merci Mobyduck  .



Mais je t'en prie.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (7 Mai 2009)

Je pensais pas pouvoir aimer la chanson française, mais bon... :love:

[YOUTUBE]IXdi7Zn6g8E[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]9El4rhPpBiI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Mai 2009)

Mobyduck a dit:


> n.b: La B.O est dispo' gratuitement en téléchargement sur le site du développeur.



Merci


----------



## Dark-Tintin (8 Mai 2009)

[YOUTUBE]FMBkCHiUbrM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## itako (8 Mai 2009)




----------



## Philippe (9 Mai 2009)

Une jolie chanson de Simon and Garfunkel pour terminer cette soirée un peu fatigante :sleep:
Beau texte aussi, très intemporel 



Hello darkness my old friend
I've come to talk with you again
Because a vision softly creeping
Left its seeds while I was sleeping
And the vision that was planted in my brain
Still remains
Within the sound of silence
In restless dreams I walked alone
Narrow streets of cobblestone
'Neath the halo of a street lamp
I turned my collar to the cold and damp
When my eyes were stabbed by the flash of a neon light
That split the night
And touched the sound of silence

And in the naked light I saw
Ten thousand people maybe more
People talking without speaking
People hearing without listening
People writing songs that voices never share
And no one dare
Disturb the sound of silence

"Fools" said I "You do not know
Silence like a cancer grow
Hear my words that I might teach you
Take my arms that I might reach you"
But my words like silent raindrops fell
And echoed
In the wells of silence

And the people bowed and prayed
To the neon god they made
And the sign flashed out its warning
In the words that it was forming
And the sign said "The words of the prophets are written on subway walls
And tenement halls"
And whisper'd in the sounds of silence





[DM]x23p6h[/DM]​


----------



## DeepDark (9 Mai 2009)

Fredo Viola, The Turn.
L'album n'est pas très cher sur l'ITMS, et franchement, il en vaut largement la peine.
(et en plus y'a des "extras")

Je ne m'en lasse pas, à chaque écoute je le redécouvre 








Petit aperçu :
[YOUTUBE]3HksIOEkxhY[/YOUTUBE]

http://www.theturn.tv/
(mais ils en ont déjà parlé )


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Caravan Palace, album éponyme 

Electro X musique des années 30-40 
D'une fraîcheur...

(et deux soirs de suite au paléo festival :love







[YOUTUBE]EE7XkaFFtGE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## richard-deux (10 Mai 2009)

DeepDark a dit:


> Caravan Palace, album éponyme
> 
> Electro X musique des années 30-40
> D'une fraîcheur...
> ...



Excellent. 

Je ne connaissais pas.


----------



## welt (10 Mai 2009)

Allez aujourd'hui, j'écoute Green Day qui effectue son grand retour avec *21st Century Breakdown*.
Le single _Know your enemy_, claque bien (voir ci-dessous ) mais pour le reste... ça sonne un peu comme Oasis et je ne comprends pas comment c'est possible :mouais:

[DM]x94itp[/DM]


----------



## Dark-Tintin (10 Mai 2009)

Ils me font bien rire ces pseudos énervés avec leurs 3 accords...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (10 Mai 2009)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Ils me font bien rire ces pseudos énervés avec leurs 3 accords...


Kerplunk reste leur meilleur album. Dookie passe juste, et le reste c'est de la daube pour adolescente.


----------



## DeepDark (10 Mai 2009)

Bonaparte, _Too Much_.

"Un cirque R'N'Roll festif et délirant."








Who Took The Pill :

[YOUTUBE]EnG5u2pkY0s[/YOUTUBE]


Merci Tracks


----------



## DeepDark (12 Mai 2009)

Sigur Ros, _Með suð í eyrum við spilum endalaust_.
(je ne le découvre que ce soir, que du bon :love






[YOUTUBE]tL-FQ7FYxQc[/YOUTUBE]


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Et surtout Andrew Bird 

En prévision du concert de samedi soir 
J'ai hâte.






Ma préférée : Anonanimal (de son dernier opus)

[YOUTUBE]jFmfncE-jD0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nobody (12 Mai 2009)

Là, "on" me fait subir la "Nouvelle Star"...



Je crois que je vais aller me pendre.


Bon, je devrais être content d'avoir évité les éliminatoires du concours Eurovision de la chanson, mais quand même.



Où ai-je mis mon iPod??????



Au secouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuurs


----------



## maiwen (12 Mai 2009)

DeepDark a dit:


> Sigur Ros, _Með suð í eyrum við spilum endalaust_.
> (je ne le découvre que ce soir, que du bon :love



quand même pas le mystique de () ou la pêche de Takk... je trouve. Je l'ai très peu écouté ce nouveau du coup, un peu déçue... même si y'a tellement d'autres choses bien d'eux que c'est pas très grave


----------



## KARL40 (12 Mai 2009)

Groupe déjà évoqué ici alors ... on en profite !

[YOUTUBE]Qxyzcju0K8Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## JPTK (13 Mai 2009)

DeepDark a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]jFmfncE-jD0[/YOUTUBE]




Je suis vert, je l'ai raté à un jour près à Tourcoing :hein:


----------



## maiwen (13 Mai 2009)

Là j'écoute le nouvel album de Jérémy Kisling :love: , _Antimatière_.






bon, je suis en pleine écoute mais je suis pas autant emballée que les 2 premiers ... ptet parce que j'ai pas connu la sortie des 2 premiers et que du coup celui là il avait la pression. 
Ca sonne plusse "variété", truc qui passera beaucoup à la radio (que j'écoute pas donc bon), et ça me plait moins. Mais c'est sympa à écouter quand même


----------



## JPTK (13 Mai 2009)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Ils me font bien rire ces pseudos énervés avec leurs 3 accords...



Les pseudos énervés en cuir tout blancs avec du faux sang sur la gueule et 89 accords par chansons il sont marrants aussi


----------



## yvos (13 Mai 2009)

[YOUTUBE]apuLs_ayKRM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## teo (14 Mai 2009)

_Slipstream_ de The Crystal Method, téléchargé légalement et gratuitement sur rcrdlbl. L'album _divided by night_, dont est extrait ce morceau est sorti avant-hier. Dispo sur le Store.


----------



## KARL40 (14 Mai 2009)

Encore un mois avant la sortie du nouveau SONIC YOUTH

Pour patienter, un morceau de l'album "live" .... :love:
Cela s'annonce très bien ....

[YOUTUBE]ZVlveLlgBs8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2009)

J'avais un peu le blues alors j'ai écouté du blues ...

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ez5izCf2DLI&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ez5izCf2DLI&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

C'est pas mal du tout je trouve.


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (15 Mai 2009)

Album de chevet du moment. "Marbles" (2004)




Un groupe pas tout jeune (1978), mais là il s'agit de la formation actuelle avec Steve Hogarth au chant. Rock neo progressif, premier album auto-produit par le groupe, moins de succès commercialement mais alors musicalement super riche... ça s'écoute d'une traite (ca me rapelle un peu du floyd par moment  ).
A écouter pour se faire une idée les morceaux "The Invisible Man" et "Ocean Cloud".


----------



## CheepnisAroma (15 Mai 2009)

Fantômas laïve à Montreux. A noter que Dave Lombardo na pu se libérer pour cette tournée, il a été remplacé par Terry Bozzio 

Ça dépote sévère !

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MGlKflP7ycE&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## JPTK (16 Mai 2009)

CheepnisAroma a dit:


> Fantômas laïve à Montreux. A noter que Dave Lombardo na pu se libérer pour cette tournée, il a été remplacé par Terry Bozzio



Corrige ton lien, faut juste mettre le numéro de la vidéo entre les balises youtube, pas le lien entier, merde pour une fois qu'il y a du FANTOMAS !!   
(regarde mon post tu comprendras)

Moi je bloque à nouveau sur Frankenstein, il est trop à fond dedans et c'est bô :rose:

[YOUTUBE]x0rMSHdi5Jw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CheepnisAroma (16 Mai 2009)

Pas moyen de modifier le lien pour la vidéo de Fantômas, je la reposte donc. Je ne savais pas quil fallait mettre uniquement le n° de la vidéo  Un admin peut-il effacer mon post précédent ? Je suis confus :rose:

[YOUTUBE]MGlKflP7ycE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## DeepDark (16 Mai 2009)

The Rakes, Ten New Messages 
Ça ne vous dit rien? Et pourtant...






[YOUTUBE]K3D56t4Z8Vg[/YOUTUBE]

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Mais aussi un Live (LeftRightLeftRightLeft) de Coldplay :







Dispo gratuitement directement sur leur site


----------



## KARL40 (17 Mai 2009)

EARTH "The Bees Made Honey In The Lion's Skull"






Fini le temps où Earth faisait bourdonner leur guitare et leur basse. 
Les morceaux instrumentaux s'étirent, s'étirent et nous amènent dans les grands espaces désertiques américains.
Compositions planantes et répétitives. Pas toujours facile de rentrer dans leur trip mais le voyage
est à tenter


----------



## itako (17 Mai 2009)

Pour tout les gros fana de dub je viens d'apprendre la mort de manutension. (Manu Picard), membre fondateur des improvisators dub.

J'ai vu les impro en live il y a deux ans, je regrette de ne pas y être retourné...


----------



## Chang (18 Mai 2009)

Itako >

Soul Jazz Records vient de sortir *Dub Echoes : Sonic Excursions In Dub and Beyond* ... un double CD (aussi dispo en mp3 320kbps) avec une sacree playlist.





(clic image)​
Je suis en train de l'ecouter pour la premiere fois ce matin, il y a de tres bonnes choses et en general, je prefere les prods dub plus modernes ... le Witness Dub de Roots manuva est une pure merveille. La collaboration de Francois K avec U Roy est aussi tres riche.

J'y retourne ...  ...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2009)

Ça faisait longtemps que je n'avais pas écouté du Jimi Hendrix, rien à dire cet album est sublime.
Il est à son sommet pour moi.






Il faudrait que je trouve ce fameux making off sorti en 97

1983 ...

D'autres albums à me faire écouter ?


----------



## Nobody (18 Mai 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Ça faisait longtemps que je n'avais pas écouté du Jimi Hendrix, rien à dire cet album est sublime.
> Il est à son sommet pour moi.
> 
> 
> ...



Oui: l'album "Jazz" de Queen. Y a aussi des nanas à poil sur le poster central.  

J'aime bien le live à Monterey, tu sais? celui où Jimi brûle sa guitare sur scène..


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2009)

Oui je connais, justement je cherche une vidéo mais je trouve pas le moment où il brûle sa guitare .


----------



## itako (18 Mai 2009)

Chang a dit:


> Itako >
> 
> Soul Jazz Records vient de sortir *Dub Echoes : Sonic Excursions In Dub and Beyond* ... un double CD (aussi dispo en mp3 320kbps) avec une sacree playlist.
> 
> ...



Effectivement ça me semble être un gros mélange de dub tout époque, entre king tubby et les grosses prod step de Kod9. 

Je pense que je vais me regarder le reportage dub echoes ce soir tien, je sais plus si je l'ai déjà vu mais j'ai vu un reportage sur le dub y'a quelques temps, mais je crois pas que c'était lui.

Ca me fait penser que je suis toujours a la recherche de la high tone dub box en numérisé ...

D'ailleurs je remerci camille pour cette merveille : p


----------



## KARL40 (18 Mai 2009)

itako a dit:


> Pour tout les gros fana de dub je viens d'apprendre la mort de manutension. (Manu Picard), membre fondateur des improvisators dub.
> 
> J'ai vu les impro en live il y a deux ans, je regrette de ne pas y être retourné...



Ah merde ......
RIP ....

[YOUTUBE]dwxTZ4xRgTk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## richard-deux (19 Mai 2009)

En ce moment: *Rufus Wainwright - Poses*


----------



## itako (19 Mai 2009)

Entre deux productions dub j'ai trouvé un truc sympas en regardant le dernier breaking bad (S02E10).
Merci shazam d'ailleurs.

TV on the radio DLZ, un méchant rock expérimental.







[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/4N31oFeinFY&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/4N31oFeinFY&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## thunderheart (19 Mai 2009)

Peter Doherty "Grace Wastelands"


----------



## DeepDark (19 Mai 2009)

thunderheart a dit:


> Peter Doherty "Grace Wastelands"


Peut-être un lien YT, MySpace ou autre? 

Parce que là ça ne donne pas forcément envie...


----------



## itako (19 Mai 2009)

aha que tu es bête, tu ne connais même pas doherty  , j'avoue que je n'ai jamais vraiment écouté.
Oui bonbon d'accord, et alors !

J'avais lu un article sur son nouvel album solo dans téléra_gaga_ je crois, mais ça reste un mec qui m'attire pas du tout répertorié dans un style de musique qui me lourde comme pas possible.


----------



## teo (20 Mai 2009)

Yeah guys, but in his _Last of the English Roses_ video, these lads playing football, this last kiss 




Ouais, je sais, j'en ai déjà parlé et vous en avez rien à foutre mais bon, c'est tranquille et sexy, avec quelques souvenirs à la clé. Vous me donnez juste l'envie d'au moins écouter le reste 

[YOUTUBE]qjIO-AJlFoU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## thunderheart (20 Mai 2009)

DeepDark a dit:


> Peut-être un lien YT, MySpace ou autre?
> 
> Parce que là ça ne donne pas forcément envie...



Mon premier post sur ce fil, sorry 
Prochaine fois, j'essaierai de mieux faire, mais je ne sers pas le café


----------



## itako (20 Mai 2009)

Je viens d'acheter ça ce matin.





J'ai opté pour le format numérique qui offre 2 tracks de plus !

Alors exactement c'est quoi ?
Les 6 bonhommes de High tone, bassiste, guitariste, clavier, Dj, batteur & VJ (_oui madame_) qui nous propose chacun 2 tracks de leur compo perso toujours avec cette sonoritée High tone, donc au total 14 tracks qui voyagent !

Notons que cette "album" à le droit a une mini tournée spécial en format sound system façon jamaïque (free party pour les plus jeunes : p ) et non live scénique, le matériel étant celui des OBF.

D'ailleurs à propos des free party c'est bien ce que je dénigre, bordel, mais arrêtez moi cette hartechno et passez moi du dubb putin !


----------



## teo (20 Mai 2009)

Dans le genre hip hop r'n'b que je n'écoute pas, un remix acid/trash/bass du sirupeux Robocop de Kanye **Pastelle** West (mais le _r'n'b_ est-il autre chose que du loukoum enrobé dans de la barbapapa ?).
_Robocop (Motor Club Remix) _ de Motor, façon gabber light me rappelle des soirées tek où les enceintes et stroboscope dynamitaient rétines et tympans. A télécharger gratuitement chez rcrdlbl.com. La bonne surprise du jour pour les amateurs de dancefloor couillu.
Les fans de l'original détourneront pudiquement les oreilles, histoire de ne pas écorner leur casquette modasse et "leurs skets" à 850 .


----------



## DeepDark (20 Mai 2009)

Chinese Man, _The Groove Sessions Vol.2_.







[YOUTUBE]OpGvP0gce4s[/YOUTUBE]


&


Kanka, _Sub.Mersion_.

Leur dernier opus.
Moins bon que leurs deux précédents albums (Don't Stop Dub reste Ze Number One)...








@ itako : 

Et en Bonus Track, South Smack My Bitch Up


----------



## jpmiss (21 Mai 2009)

Water Pipe Cult :style:

Sortie le 01/06/09


----------



## Craquounette (21 Mai 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Water Pipe Cult :style:
> 
> Sortie le 01/06/09



La seule façon qu'ils aient trouvé à Clermont Ferrand de donner un sens au mot bikini : y baptiser un bar


----------



## jpmiss (21 Mai 2009)

Craquounette a dit:


> La seule façon qu'ils aient trouvé à Clermont Ferrand de donner un sens au mot bikini : y baptiser un bar


Je sais même pas où c'est ça devait pas exister quand j'y étais.
Moi je vais aller les voir au Sezamo :style:


----------



## NaTTyDreaD (21 Mai 2009)

Mpc LiVe

[YOUTUBE]wYdLS8-LfKY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## itako (21 Mai 2009)

Mhh dans le genre je préfére les live MPC de Hifana, plus rapide et impressionant, et le son est beaucoup mieux  .


----------



## NaTTyDreaD (21 Mai 2009)

Mué le son est plus rechercher et qualitatif chez les ThA TrickaZ .
Rien ne sert d'étre rapide mais il faut savoir étre mélodique aussi


----------



## teo (21 Mai 2009)

_Oh Well_ et les Sounds Of The Universe [Bonus Tracks & Remixes] des DM. Ce morceau décape les oreilles, une urgence, un son synthétique un peu crade, un de mes préférés, qui aurait du se retrouver sur l'album simple amha. _Corrupt_ est aussi un de mes morceaux préférés, original et remixes confondus. Le _In Chains (Minilogue's Earth Remix)_ est un essai dub transformé, étonnant car assez loin de ce que le groupe a pu faire  
Sans ces remixes et demos (particulièrement _Stories of Old_), je n'aurai pas autant accroché avec cet album: c'est un ensemble, un pont, un trait d'union entre les débuts et 2009. Et une confirmation: Gahan -particulièrement le chant- ne cesse de s'améliorer.
En espérant qu'il se remette de son malaise de ces derniers jours, certains fans doivent être dégoutés de l'annulation des concerts :/

_Edit: en parallèle, la lecture de cet interview de Gore et Fletcher sur Chronikart confirme ce que je peux penser sur ces magatournées, ces mégaconcerts, ces mégastars: la fatigue, l'usure, l'absence de contact direct avec le public "d'en bas", un mur invisible, une réalité autre transparait (la leur et sans doute la même chose du sport au showbiz, à certains milieux économiques ou politiques). Il y a eux. Il y a nous. Ils n'arrivent plus à essayer de nous convaincre qu'ils vivent dans le même monde que nous. Cocon-prison, luxe et vie sous surveillance._


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Mai 2009)

teo a dit:


> _Oh Well_ un son synthétique un peu crade,



Continue, continue !!!


----------



## naas (22 Mai 2009)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Continue, continue !!! :love:


Moaaaaala c'est mieux ainsi.


----------



## itako (22 Mai 2009)

A ba voilà un bon kiff de drum & bass tendance neurofunk trouvé dans un mix de Black sun empire, dans le cas présent j'aime beaucoup les vocals.

Bon les basses sur youtube c'est pas ça hin.
[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/sRpPzIU-RrM&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/sRpPzIU-RrM&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## wath68 (22 Mai 2009)

En ce moment j'écoute beaucoup le podcast "La Planète Bleue" de Couleur3 (dispo sur iTunes),
et à ce propos, j'en appelle à vos connaissances musicales car je suis désespérément à la recherche du nom du titre qui sert de générique à la rubrique "La nostalgie du futur" du podcast cité.

Je suis certain d'avoir déjà entendu ce morceau, qui est je crois assez connu, mais je ne sais plus si c'est une musique de film, ou bien un artiste genre Brian Eno, Mike Oldfield ou autres.

Je met ici le fameux générique :
http://files.me.com/wath/7rnf9l.mp3

C'est au tout début du fichier ... et si vous écoutez en entier, il y a une petite perle du groupe Talking Heads, Born Under Punches (The Heat Goes On)

Merci de m'avoir lu, et merci d'avance pour celui qui reconnaîtra le morceau.


----------



## DeepDark (22 Mai 2009)

wath68 a dit:


> En ce moment j'écoute beaucoup le podcast "La Planète Bleue" de Couleur3 (dispo sur iTunes).





Tu est allé faire un tour directement sur le site officiel?
http://www.laplanetebleue.com/


Ou sur WatZatSong 

Sur ce coup, je ne peux pas t'aider plus que ça...


----------



## wath68 (22 Mai 2009)

Oui, j'ai même laissé un message sur le site.
J'ai aussi pratiquement écouté tous les extraits des compilations ambient/new age sur iTunes lol.

Ha tiens, un flash, je me demande si ce n'est pas un vieux Jean-Michel Jarre ?!

Allez zou, je retourne sur iTunes écouter les extraits, et je vais m'inscrire sur watzatsong, ça a l'air pas mal, merci pour le lien.

Edit : vraiment trop fort DeepDark. A peine le temps de poster un extrait sur watzatsong, que 15min plus tard j'avais déjà la réponse.

Donc le fameux générique, c'est Tangerine Dream : Rubycon (Part One)
[youtube]3be8N6-sF3Q[/youtube]


----------



## y&b (22 Mai 2009)

wath68 a dit:


> Oui, j'ai même laissé un message sur le site.
> J'ai aussi pratiquement écouté tous les extraits des compilations ambient/new age sur iTunes lol.
> 
> Ha tiens, un flash, je me demande si ce n'est pas un vieux Jean-Michel Jarre ?!
> ...



Comme ça, je dirai que c'est un passage de l'album Rubycon du groupe allemands Tangerine Dream.


Mais sans certitude aucune ! A vérifier.  


Edit : Oupstroptard ! :rateau:


----------



## wath68 (22 Mai 2009)

Bien vu, tu avais juste quand même.
Merci d'avoir pris le temps de répondre.


----------



## tink (22 Mai 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qwe10iDlFQo

Saint Aphex.
(démiurge)


----------



## wath68 (22 Mai 2009)

J'aime bien le clip, très "Rubber Johnny", mais j'ai de plus en plus de mal avec ce style d'electro (Aphex Twin, Squarepusher, Venetian Snares, ...) ...

Ça doit être l'âge


----------



## itako (22 Mai 2009)

Le seul truc qui rejoint leur musique je dirais que c'est le côté IDM cela dit, après on a quand même un drill' bass pour squarpusher, de la pure IDM avec aphex et du breakcore pour venetian.
Dans les extrêmes j'ai bien aimé Richard Devine y'a quelques semaines.

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ZUXWLGz2Eqw&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ZUXWLGz2Eqw&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
[/YOUTUBE]


Sinon ça c'est chouette aussi, l'album est pas mal transcendant, c'est plus electro que le reste.

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/87y7Jjt0OKQ&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/87y7Jjt0OKQ&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
[/YOUTUBE]

Cela étant dis je vais retourner à ma neurofunk


----------



## wath68 (22 Mai 2009)

Il me semble, d'après ce que j'ai vu en parcourant ce topic, qu'il y a pas mal de fans (dont moi),
alors voilà, un vrai génie.

[YOUTUBE]Jt856_nRxQk[/YOUTUBE]

*Tomahawk - God Hates a Coward (Live)*

Désolé si c'est un repost ... quoique non, ça ne fait jamais de mal quand c'est bon.


----------



## tink (23 Mai 2009)

Aphex reste pour moi l'artiste qui m'a le plus touché de toute mon existence, et celui qui a changé ma vision du monde, en partie.

Sinon, toujours aussi BON:
http://www.deezer.com/track/75811

et aussi:
http://www.deezer.com/track/2114906
(Metronomy, une des meilleure nouvelle de ces derniers mois)

et pour la route, parce que c'est un son qui rentre dans mon best ever:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=keno99U5LkA

et pour ceux qui m'auront suivis jusqu'ici, je propose de terminer en beauté:
http://www.deezer.com/fr#music/result/all/pantha du prince

ATTENTION, LA DESCENTE EST RUDE.


----------



## DeepDark (25 Mai 2009)

Gustav Holst, The Planets :style:


Jupiter, The Bringer of Jollity 

[YOUTUBE]ouEyeN2F9Hw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## EtVlan (26 Mai 2009)

Je viens de découvrir ceci:

Numéro#

Groupe Électro Pop de Montréal...

[YOUTUBE]46XeAZDnXp0[/YOUTUBE]


Bonne écoute!


----------



## koko_la_gachette (26 Mai 2009)

hyper 8, vous connaissiez ?

http://www.myspace.com/hyper8record


----------



## tink (26 Mai 2009)

EtVlan a dit:


> Je viens de découvrir ceci:
> 
> Numéro#
> 
> ...




Numéro# c'est assez cool, mais j'ai pas pu écouter leur nouvel album encore.

edit : pour ceux qui veulent écouter le premier
http://www.deezer.com/fr#music/album/53256


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2009)

En ce moment je me repasse du Daft Punk, toujours aussi bon et ça me fait toujours autant marrer 

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/K0HSD_i2DvA&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/K0HSD_i2DvA&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## tink (27 Mai 2009)

Les férus d'éléctro doivent connaitre kitsuné et sont certainement au courant de la sortie de la maison compilation 7.

Avec tink, c'est GRATUIT
Non, ce genre de lien est interdit

(vous me direz si je me trompe, mais je crois avoir le droit de laisser des liens pour du telechargement légal)

voir réponse plus bas.


----------



## Chang (27 Mai 2009)

tink a dit:


> Les férus d'éléctro doivent connaitre kitsuné et sont certainement au courant de la sortie de la maison compilation 7.
> 
> Avec tink, c'est GRATUIT
> 
> ...




Ben ecoute c'est gentil, mais c'est legal de permettre de telecharger gratuitement un album qui est payant sur le web ou en magasin ...???


----------



## Grug (27 Mai 2009)

Chang a dit:


> Ben ecoute c'est gentil, mais c'est legal de permettre de telecharger gratuitement un album qui est payant sur le web ou en magasin ...???


Effectivement ça parait limite.
(lien effacé)
Ce genre d'*argument que l'on trouve sur de nombreux sites n'a aucune valeur :*

Nom du site_ n'héberge aucun fichier. La loi française vous autorise à télécharger un fichier seulement si vous en possédez l'original. Ni _Nom du site_, ni nos hébergeurs, ni personne ne pourront êtres tenu responsables d'une mauvaise utilisation de ce site.


_


----------



## tink (27 Mai 2009)

Comment sais tu qu'ils n'ont aucune valeur ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2009)

koko_la_gachette a dit:


> hyper 8, vous connaissiez ?
> 
> http://www.myspace.com/hyper8record



Fais pas genre. On sait que c'est toi. Dis le clairement. 

Sinon, c'est pas mal.


----------



## DeepDark (27 Mai 2009)

General Elektriks, Good City For Dreamers :style:







[YOUTUBE]mQuBmdjFtBc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## itako (27 Mai 2009)

DeepDark a dit:


> General Elektriks, Good City For Dreamers :style:



J'ai découvert ça y'a quelques jours et j'aime pas du tout.

Sinon la je cherche plein de bonnes tracks Drum and bass.

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/r8vainiI95Q&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/r8vainiI95Q&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

Sinon la un peu de ça :






Aprés le concert de samedi 
Ça ne vaut pas le premier album, mais 2 ou 3 tracks sont pas mal, notamment l'hommage à FK.


----------



## teo (27 Mai 2009)

Hommage à -purfilsdelasagesse- et ses bonnes pioches:
Aurélie, si tu n'as pas encore écouté&#8230;

Apparat + Modeselektor* = Moderat & leur  Moderat

_* thx itako _

Dispo en version basic et Deluxe avec deux remix sur iTMS





Le 4 juin au Bataclan, le 5 à Aix (en Provence ?)&#8230;


----------



## itako (27 Mai 2009)

Modeselektor plutot non? 

Je vais essayer ça tiens.


----------



## Akashiya Mitsuki (28 Mai 2009)

Moi j'écoute "Without You" de Taebin. 
*trop mimi au passage :rose:*
​


----------



## Chang (28 Mai 2009)

Moderat, ouai ... ca manque un peu de mouvement mais ya de bonnes ambiances. J'aime particulierement Seamonkey ... 

Dans un autre genre mais pas non plus une autre galaxie, je viens de trouver une compile seulement dispo en version telechargement sur le label Spectral Sound (Matthew Dear, James T Cotton, Osborne, ...). En tout 50 tracks et un mix pour $12 ... :love: ...





(clic image)

C'est un tour d'horizon assez etendu des sorties du label au fil des annees avec une belle part consacree a Matthew Dear/Audion. La minimale bien techno comme cela, j'aime beaucoup. C'est couillu, ca prend aux trippes et ne relache pas ... surtout pas avec le Titty Fuck d'Audion ... :love:​


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mai 2009)

Manque un peu d'électricité par ici....


[YOUTUBE]6cgPUMuxzYY[/YOUTUBE]​

.... voilà. C'est mieux.


----------



## naas (28 Mai 2009)

Je vous fais part d'une de mes lubies.

l'histoire est jolie:
Un japonais fanatique de musique étudie les bambous et marie ses deux passions pour fonder au japon le bamboo orchestra.
Un passage à Marseille lui fait naître une troisième passion avec qui il se marie.
Il s'établi alors à marseille et rassemble des talents venus de tous les horizons musicaux
Il s'enferme avec 6 musiciens à la friche de la belle de mai, (les anciens dépôts de la seita) pour une session de quelques semaines, en ressort avec un concert époustouflant.
Le bamboo orchestra de Marseille est né ce soir devant un parterre médusé.

s'en suit une rumeur sur marseille, un japonais et des locaux on fabriqué leurs instruments, dompté et crée quelque chose hors du temps, ce sera le spectacle sur l'eau.

C'etait en 1994

Depuis l'histoire se prolonge, un de ses instants dont la musique a le secret.

Tendez l'oreille


----------



## itako (28 Mai 2009)

:love:

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/WhBoR_tgXCI&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/WhBoR_tgXCI&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Picouto (28 Mai 2009)

Ne ratez pas à 21h sur Inter le concert d'Iggy Pop.
Voila, vous pouvez reprendre une activité normale.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mai 2009)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/1yoTBeDIi64&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/1yoTBeDIi64&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

Quel clip quand même :love:.


----------



## KARL40 (28 Mai 2009)

wormeyes a dit:


> Manque un peu d'électricité par ici....



Et de femmes  

[YOUTUBE]OLGde-7mIyA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## koko_la_gachette (29 Mai 2009)

itako a dit:


> Modeselektor plutot non?
> 
> Je vais essayer ça tiens.



Modeselektor, ça c'est chouette !


----------



## macarel (29 Mai 2009)

KARL40 a dit:


> Et de femmes
> 
> [YOUTUBE]OLGde-7mIyA[/YOUTUBE]



Eh bèn regarde ça:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WogD...AEB7DDD6C&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=4
observe un peu so jeu de guitare, j'ai rarement vu une guitariste jouer aussi, disons féminin:love:
ou ça
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nPS40OZYpnc&feature=related
pas mal non plus


----------



## yvos (29 Mai 2009)

Back to 90's. Mudhoney, Let it slide

[YOUTUBE]WbmULwkTXio[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mai 2009)

yvos a dit:


> Faut que ça glisse




et que ça roule. 


[YOUTUBE]7AsId-qVIb4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## tink (30 Mai 2009)

Han, nouvel album du klub des 7 ? J'étais meme pas au courants.

Et le prochain fuz, c'est pour quand ?


----------



## CouleurSud (30 Mai 2009)

Je vais m'écouter un petit Cowboy Junkies, _Trinity session_. Avec des reprises de Lou Reed.


----------



## itako (30 Mai 2009)

tink a dit:


> Han, nouvel album du klub des 7 ? J'étais meme pas au courants.
> 
> Et le prochain fuz, c'est pour quand ?



2010 visiblement, en ce moment il a produit des mix hip hop et de musique brésilienne.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (30 Mai 2009)

[YOUTUBE]tvm2ZsRv3C8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## EtVlan (30 Mai 2009)

Pierre Lapointe - Qu'en est-il de la chance?

[YOUTUBE]wy1tacomCUA[/YOUTUBE]

Un super clip nous qui nous retourne dans le film Tron

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h54 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h51 ----------

Les BB - Seul au Combat

(À noter que pour voir le clip, il faut aller directement sur Youtube...)

Le clip est ici

A noter que cette chanson date de l'année 1991.

Animation Manga.


----------



## richard-deux (31 Mai 2009)

[YOUTUBE]hPhuyvhHzC0[/YOUTUBE]

*Iggy Pop*






Un album bien tranquille et savoureux.


----------



## naas (31 Mai 2009)

Iggy you're a feking joke ready for the nursing home


----------



## Epépé (31 Mai 2009)

Le second _Bell Orchestre_ avec des membres d'Arcarde Fire, Islands et Torngat quelque part entre Talk Talk, Lee Scratch Perry et Arvo Pärt


----------



## FlnY (31 Mai 2009)

"biko" de bloc party


----------



## DeepDark (31 Mai 2009)

Mocky, Saskamodie 

Tellement reposant & relaxant...
Ça fait du bien aux oreilles 







[YOUTUBE]T2eMXkk5vfE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## teo (31 Mai 2009)

Le podcast Da Fresh #3 du mois de mai. Bonne pioche, vigoureuse, bonne cuvée. Avec le chapitrage, c'est parfait pour trouver les artistes qui vont bien. Et je dévie sur son site internet ziiip. Deux .zip à télécharger, _Billie Jean - Da Fresh Boot_ et _Protect Me - Da Fresh Boot_. Je vous laisse deviner et vous faire votre avis.


----------



## y&b (1 Juin 2009)

DeepDark a dit:


> Mocky, Saskamodie
> 
> Tellement reposant & relaxant...
> Ça fait du bien aux oreilles
> ...



Oui ! J'ai découvert quelques morceaux en regardant le "One Shot Not" de samedi et ça donne bien envie d'aller plus loin !  (c'est plutôt vers la fin de l'émission)
Ce mec est top.

Quand aux petit remix proposés par teo ...


... ça le fait bien (même si la ligne de basse originale de bIllie Jim me manque un peu tellement elle est ... ).


----------



## EtVlan (1 Juin 2009)

Daniel Bélanger - Dans un Spoutnick

Par ici le clip

Désolé pour la pub... c'est le seul endroit où j'ai pu trouver ce merveilleux clip...


----------



## yvos (1 Juin 2009)

Liars - Mr you're on fire :style:

[YOUTUBE]Pza75oWGB2c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juin 2009)

Léo Ferré - Les Anarchistes

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/_1PcOsbJbLI&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/_1PcOsbJbLI&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## itako (1 Juin 2009)

Saperlipopette, je découvre que Black sun empire fait du dubstep oO


----------



## Philippe (2 Juin 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Léo Ferré - Les Anarchistes



Celle-ci fait partie aussi des chansons cultes de Ferré :


[DM]x14y9f_leo-ferre-la-memoire-et-la-mer_music[/DM]



Quel texte !!! 

:love:


----------



## teo (2 Juin 2009)

Mix May 2009, Week 04 de dA frESh. Avec, heureuse surprise, le _Lost in the city_ de Plastique de Reve :love:
Vivement le 27 juin qu'il revienne à Paris çuilà 

Ah j'ai enfin pu me procurer légalement les "derniers" Prince, _MPLSoUND_ et _LOtUSFLOW3R_ (merci Darrell pour ton envoi rapide et ton passage au _Target_ à Boston). Pochette ignoble (ouais, mais bon, on a l'habitude, hein ?), package réduit à sa plus simple expression (pochette cartonnée 3 rabats). Y'a des morceaux qui passent (mais pas que ), mais alors, la Bria Valente avec son _Elixer_, c'est mou du genou. Enfin, je me suis mauvais juge, le r'n'b actuel m'emmerde profondément.

Et là, le _So fucking chick_ (2003) de Junesex, bien barré.


----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Juin 2009)

Le nouveau Placebo.
Rien de bien nouveau, mais c'est toujours comme une friandise qu'on attend et qu'on apprécie!
:love:


----------



## Selthis (3 Juin 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Le nouveau Placebo.
> Rien de bien nouveau, mais c'est toujours comme une friandise qu'on attend et qu'on apprécie!
> :love:


Cet album ne me donne pas trop envie de continuer à bosser sur Placebo City tellement il est plat, dire que j'étais méga-hype-fan avant :mouais:

Moi, grand fan de Depeche Mode (je serai au SDF fin Juin), U2 (j'y serai aussi), Radiohead, The Cure, Queen, Beatles, Police, Genesis, Joy Division (enfin globalement, plutôt de la Cold Wave/New Wave et du Rock/Pop Rock et Electro), surtout les grand groupes des années 70 / 80 / 90.

En ce moment, c'est ma période Radiohead, alors ma platine n'arrête pas de tourner


----------



## naas (3 Juin 2009)

Pour de bon il est mauvais ?


----------



## Selthis (3 Juin 2009)

naas a dit:


> Pour de bon il est mauvais ?


Pas pire que Meds 
Non je sais pas, trop homogène, l'impression d'écouter une chanson qui dure 58 minutes, Son 100% commercial, des textes plus que moyens, contrairement à la jolie plume de Molko, et un groupe qui veut changer son identité musical et visuelle à 100%, comme si c'était un nouveau groupe.

Chelou


----------



## Nus prod. (4 Juin 2009)

En ce moment, je suis sur "The Lost Fingers", Trio de Jazz manouche Québéquois qui reprend des standards des années 80 sur leur album "Lost in the 80's"....

"Pump the Jam" en version Jazzy, le pied....


----------



## DeepDark (4 Juin 2009)

Andrew Bird, Imitosis.

Frou Frou, Shh.

Foals, Balloons.

Sigur Ros, Svefn-g-englar.

& Moderat.
(merci teo )


----------



## jpmiss (4 Juin 2009)

Le premier mini album de Water Pipe Cult


----------



## DeepDark (4 Juin 2009)

Une découverte, non, mieux, un coup de coeur 
(jouissif (pas au premier degré hein))​Passion Pit
Avec leur album Manners.






[YOUTUBE]qVstHPhaJ6M[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]LikVKK4qO0M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## KARL40 (4 Juin 2009)

KARMA TO BURN
Trio rock instrumental ...
3 albums et se sont "retirés" ... avant de revenir faire quelques concerts maintenant.

[YOUTUBE]t0b82hgQLCE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## naas (4 Juin 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Le nouveau Placebo.
> Rien de bien nouveau, mais c'est toujours comme une friandise qu'on attend et qu'on apprécie!
> :love:





Selthis a dit:


> Cet album ne me donne pas trop envie de continuer à bosser sur Placebo City tellement il est plat, dire que j'étais méga-hype-fan avant :mouais:
> 
> Moi, grand fan de Depeche Mode (je serai au SDF fin Juin), U2 (j'y serai aussi), Radiohead, The Cure, Queen, Beatles, Police, Genesis, Joy Division (enfin globalement, plutôt de la Cold Wave/New Wave et du Rock/Pop Rock et Electro), surtout les grand groupes des années 70 / 80 / 90.
> 
> En ce moment, c'est ma période Radiohead, alors ma platine n'arrête pas de tourner





naas a dit:


> Pour de bon il est mauvais ?





Selthis a dit:


> Pas pire que Meds
> Non je sais pas, trop homogène, l'impression d'écouter une chanson qui dure 58 minutes, Son 100% commercial, des textes plus que moyens, contrairement à la jolie plume de Molko, et un groupe qui veut changer son identité musical et visuelle à 100%, comme si c'était un nouveau groupe.
> 
> Chelou


Bon il fallait que j'en ai le coeur net !
Les inrocks ont obtenu une interview
Le site de placebo (au secours le graphisme :mouais: )
ils passent dans taratata  demain 20H35 !

et franchement ce morceau est plus que bon ou c'est moi qui fait le fan de base ?

[YOUTUBE]TZhvHP4JMqs[/YOUTUBE]

Ils ont laisse tombé EMI pour pias, rien que ça mérite un peu de curiosité, la batteur est remplacé.
Tout sauf un album de continuité.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2009)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/8bEv-C5Ow9U&hl=fr&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/8bEv-C5Ow9U&hl=fr&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

Mais si.

Toujours aussi bon The Cure.


----------



## naas (5 Juin 2009)

J'ai vu un concert récemment sur la freebox et mon dieu qu'il vieilli mal.
autant depeche mode a su rester innovant, autant il n'a plus rien fait d'extraordinaire à mon goût depuis ses trois albums mythiques. (comme U2 d'ailleurs)


----------



## EtVlan (5 Juin 2009)

Nus prod. a dit:


> En ce moment, je suis sur "The Lost Fingers", Trio de Jazz manouche Québéquois qui reprend des standards des années 80 sur leur album "Lost in the 80's"....
> 
> "Pump the Jam" en version Jazzy, le pied....




[YOUTUBE]flnQuUfmvnI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## naas (5 Juin 2009)

Je viens de voir (et enregistré) le tarata, mis à part cet insupportable nagui, placebo était immense, je comprends vraiment pas pourquoi vous trouvez cet album moyen


----------



## tink (6 Juin 2009)

Parce que placebo c'est de la merde de toute façon ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juin 2009)

tink a dit:


> Parce que placebo c'est de la merde de toute façon ?



 ...un peu comme tes écoutes tu veux dire ?  






[YOUTUBE]-oC-Pygt_mM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## boodou (6 Juin 2009)

Je suis revenu à Boards Of Canada, que je n'avais pas écouté depuis un certain temps.


----------



## naas (7 Juin 2009)

tink a dit:


> Parce que placebo c'est de la merde de toute façon ?



Pourrais tu étayer ton propos je te prie ?


----------



## teo (7 Juin 2009)

naas a dit:


> J'ai vu un concert récemment sur la freebox et mon dieu qu'il vieilli mal.
> autant depeche mode a su rester innovant, autant il n'a plus rien fait d'extraordinaire à mon goût depuis ses trois albums mythiques. (comme U2 d'ailleurs)



Je ne serai pas aussi dur que toi (un curiste moins puriste j'ai découvert The Cure en 1985 seulement). J'aime ou adore tous leurs albums jusqu'à _Kiss Me Kiss Me Kiss Me_, j'ai déjà bcp plus de mal avec _Disintegration_. Ensuite :sleep:. La seule et unique innovation sur ces 20 ans passés, c'est son featuring sur _Da Hype (Robert Smith Vocal Mix)_ de Junior Jack, c'est marrant de l'entendre sur ce morceau qui me fait tellement penser à Human League - _Don't You Want Me_, il joue et surjoue avec sa voix si reconnaissable :love: je suis sûr qu'il pourrait avoir une bonne carrière de DJ rock-electro ce con s'il se bougeant son gros cul. Le reste m'emmerde, il radote. Je les ai vu deux trois fois en concert, c'est un peu autre chose, c'est difficile de leur en vouloir, ils se démerdent encore pas si mal (allez, sortez le ce DVD de Cure in Orange, bordel :love:). Mais je me sens toujours mal à l'aise en voyant Robert bouffi et blanchâtre sous son maquillage so depressing.
Moins de bière, plus de soleil 

Là, Swayzak, leur mix _11 Fabric_. Toujours de bonne facture.


----------



## KARL40 (7 Juin 2009)

Bill Laswell Meets Style Scott Inna "Dub Meltdown"







C'est du dub et c'est parfait pour être très loin ...
Et oublier que les droites européennes sont encore devant ...


----------



## teo (7 Juin 2009)

ouais  
Et vu ce qu'on propose en face, on est mal barré&#8230;

Bon allez revenons à nos moutons, bonne redécouverte cet am. Ghinzu et _Mirror Mirror_
Je les avais vu à l'Olympia en troopers en 2005. Faut que je pioche encore et encore dedans, c'est bon. Très bon. Pour ma pomme en tout cas.


----------



## Selthis (7 Juin 2009)

naas a dit:


> Je viens de voir (et enregistré) le tarata, mis à part cet insupportable nagui, placebo était immense, je comprends vraiment pas pourquoi vous trouvez cet album moyen


Je suis le groupe depuis BMM, ça c'était du Placebo.
La ils se perdent carrément, déjà Meds, j'ai détesté (sans parler de la tournée CATASTROPHIQUE, et pour rater un concert aux arênes de Nimes, faut vraiment le faire quand même...).

J'attendais beaucoup de ce concert et bam, de la daube, puis le nouveau look de Molko, franchement, si il veut retourner aux sources, qu'il le fasse par la musique, pas par le physique 

Et pour U2 et The Cure, étant un fan des deux groupes, je trouve qu'autant, No Line on The Horizon peut encore être considéré comme le meilleur album de U2 depuis All That en 2001 (Breathe et Fez m'ont vraiment étonné), autant pour les Cure, le dernier album je ne peux vraiment pas  (Heureusement que les anciens albums s'écoutent en boucle  )

Vivement le 11 Juillet !


----------



## Chang (9 Juin 2009)

DeepDark a dit:


> Une découverte, non, mieux, un coup de coeur
> (jouissif (pas au premier degré hein))​
> Passion Pit
> Avec leur album Manners.



Mouais, ca va faire effet baudruche. C'est tellement facile d'ecoute que dans quelques mois on en entendra plus parler. 

Je suis peut etre mauvaise langue, mais des groupes avec ce melange techno pop on en a vue une pelletee depuis les 5 dernieres annees et ou sont ils maintenant ...

A la rigueur, leur musique serait plus appreciee en format ep/single ...  ...


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Juin 2009)

Je me suis inscrit à Spotify
Ce truc est excellent.

Là j'écoute des b-Sides de Talk-Talk que je ne connaissais pas :love::love::love:


----------



## itako (9 Juin 2009)

Le truc qu'il manque a spoti c'est la recherche par genre..


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Là j'écoute des b-Sides de Talk-Talk que je ne connaissais pas :love::love::love:


 
Leur reprise de _knockin on heaven's door_ ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Juin 2009)

Mouarf


----------



## naas (9 Juin 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Je me suis inscrit à Spotify
> Ce truc est excellent.
> 
> Là j'écoute des b-Sides de Talk-Talk que je ne connaissais pas :love::love::love:



Tiens faudrait que j'écoute les A side avant


----------



## teo (9 Juin 2009)

J'avais un souvenir brumeux et éteint des Birdy Nam Nam il y a des années (un loupé de ma part sans doute), je dois dire que je suis très agréablement surpris à l'écoute de leur _Manual for successful rioting_.
Energétique et péchu. Dancefloor couillu. Belle pochette crade et classe.
Miam :love:


----------



## naas (9 Juin 2009)

Dis donc c'est pas des manches


----------



## teo (9 Juin 2009)

Non, pas vraiment  
J'ai senti juste au niveau de certains fans de ma connaissance, une certaine frilosité à l'écoute de cet album un peu trop dance aux goûts de certains. Faut dire que rien que le nom de Justice me fait partir en courant&#8230; 
En concert ça a l'air du très très bon. Faudrait que je retrouve le DVD live qu'on m'avait donné quand je bossais chez M**. Jamais regardé 

Miss Kittin & the Hacker
_Two_.

Puis _JandJ mix june 8 2008_ par Justin Miller & Jacques Renault (Fact Magazine Free Mix)


----------



## DeepDark (9 Juin 2009)

teo a dit:


> En concert ça a l'air du très très bon. Faudrait que je retrouve le DVD live qu'on m'avait donné quand je bossais chez M**.



Tu peux toujours te rattraper ici...


Bon c'est clair que c'est pas qualité DVD mais c'est toujours ça 




> un peu trop dance aux goûts de certains.


Et là tu me fais peur...
:rateau:

Dès que j'ai un moment je me penche dessus


----------



## teo (9 Juin 2009)

Quand je dis _dance_, ne pense pas à David Guetta, je sais que tu le peux


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2009)

*KIEMSA - Délices*

Rythmique sautillante, riffs de guitare punkoïdométalleux (ou l'inverse), trompettes épileptico-sergio-léonesque et bugleur motivé en front.

Un très bon album, très rentre-dedans avec des petits bouts qui te collent à l'intérieur de la tête et que tu te fredonnes le reste de la journée en tapotant du pied.

Bon, il manque juste le petit plus, le petit truc qui faisait de "Eaux troubles" (leur précédent album) une tuerie first-class...
Mais ne crachons pas dans la soupe - à mettre à donf, toutes fenêtres ouvertes pour éduquer ses voisins, ceux qui n'aiment que le R&B.

Et puis, toujours ces paroles un peu premier degré, un peu slogan facile mais qui font super plaisir à beugler comme un âne.

_La rupture, mon cochon_
_on la sent bien profond !_

Hé hé.


----------



## teo (10 Juin 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> *KIEMSA - Délices*(&#8230
> Mais ne crachons pas dans la soupe - à mettre à donf, toutes fenêtres ouvertes pour éduquer ses voisins, ceux qui n'aiment que le R&B.(&#8230



Y'a pas que le R&B  ma voisine du dessous (quinca célibataire jamais mariée ) était persuadé que depuis 6 ans j'écoutais tranquillement -comme elle- du jaaaaaaazz et de la chanson française  6 ans de voisinage: je vais pouvoir encore monter le son quand j'écoute les Clash ou DJ Pierre 
Elle doit flipper à l'idée que j'organise des raves chez moi maintenant.

_The Aztec Mystic Mix_, dj mix de Dj Rolando, 10 ans déjà, avec plein d'Underground Resistance dedans :love:





DeepDark a dit:


> Tu peux toujours te rattraper ici...(&#8230:




@ deepdark: Merci mais 



> HTTP Status 500 -
> (&#8230 description The server encountered an internal error () that prevented it from fulfilling this request.
> (&#8230
> note The full stack trace of the root cause is available in the Apache Tomcat/6.0.18 logs.
> Apache Tomcat/6.0.18


----------



## DeepDark (10 Juin 2009)

teo a dit:


> @ deepdark: Merci mais



Ça marche chez moi pourtant...
(Safari 4)



Sinon, période d'n'b, avec entre autre, Pendulum.


----------



## teo (10 Juin 2009)

Ca marche à nouveau (Firefox 3), ça devait être un problème temporaire.


Pet Shop Boys et _Yes_, leur dernier CD.
Chtumpachtumpachtumpachtumpachtumpachtumpachtumpachtumpachtumpachtumpachtumpachtumpachtumpachtumpachtumpachtumpachtumpachtumpachtumpachtumpachtumpachtumpachtumpachtumpachtumpachtumpachtumpachtumpachtumpachtumpachtumpachtumpachtumpachtumpachtumpachtumpachtumpachtumpachtumpachtumpachtumpachtumpachtumpachtumpachtumpachtumpachtumpachtumpachtumpachtumpachtumpachtumpachtumpachtumpachtumpachtumpachtumpachtumpachtumpachtumpachtumpachtumpachtumpachtumpachtumpachtumpachtumpachtumpachtumpachtumpachtumpachtumpachtumpachtumpachtumpachtumpachtumpachtumpachtumpachtumpachtumpachtumpachtumpachtumpachtumpachtumpachtumpachtumpachtumpachtumpachtumpachtumpachtumpachtumpachtumpachtumpachtumpachtumpachtumpachtumpachtumpachtumpachtumpachtumpachtumpa

Pop anglaise douce-amère :love: _More Than a Dream_ et _The Way It Used to Be_ sont particulièrement agréables.


----------



## itako (10 Juin 2009)

DeepDark a dit:


> *pendulum mix*






J'aime pas trop cette album mix, et y'a des trucs que j'aime pas du tout la dedans, fresh par exemple, j'aime pas du tout ce qu'il fait, et je l'ai déjà vu en live, et pendulum ça me gave.

Par contre ça, de la balle :





















Même si la je suis plus Jungle.


----------



## teo (10 Juin 2009)

Pour les fans qui comprennent bien l'anglais et les autres, l'enregistrement de _Antenna_ de Sonic Youth + une interview du groupe sur Pitchfork.TV à propos de la sortie de _The Eternal_.



Et toujours sur Pitchfort.tv, extrait du festival Pitchfork, le concert de Jarvis Cocker en streaming.


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Juin 2009)

Toujours branché sur Spotify.
J'en profite pour retrouver des vieux albums que je n'avais pas écouté depuis des années et découvrir des nouveautés.

Ce truc est vraiment top. Manque plus que l'appli iPhone et ça va faire chuter ma conso de musique "à jeter"


----------



## je hais les ordis (10 Juin 2009)

DeepDark a dit:


> Ça marche chez moi pourtant...
> (Safari 4)
> 
> 
> ...


 yessss c'est du lourd ca,
tres bon


----------



## yvos (10 Juin 2009)

Sortie mondiale hier.
J'en suis à 4-5 écoutes.

Ca s'annonce bien, pour l'instant. Bizarrement, un concentré de tout ce qu'ils sont pu faire jusqu'alors. Du bruit (_Anti-Orgasm_), des structures alambiquées, des uppercuts tubesques (_Sacred Trickster_), des moments calmes et intimes (_Massage the history_), du Lee Ranaldo bien en forme (_What we know_)

Toujours Sonic et toujours Youth

Bon cru.


----------



## Selthis (10 Juin 2009)

Unforgettable Fire de U2.
J'en profite pour montrer un lien avec des photos de la préparation de la future scène, c'est juste impressionnant.

http://www.u2eastlink.com/foro/read...822631d20fe99b414eb5861e1542bc#msg-1000500402


----------



## teo (10 Juin 2009)

et là&#8230; ma minute mauvaise langue  (Et ce n'est pas une attaque personnelle Selthis  )

Les méga-scènes, je dois dire que je n'y suis pas sensible. Ca me fait peur (80 ou 100'000 personnes, non mais ça va pas&#8230; on n'est pas à Nuremberg ) et ça m'emmerde :hein:. J'ai fait deux fois Bercy, la première fois, 1h30 pour rentrer, le son était plat, sans relief et je ne voyais rien, même pas les écrans géants (certains me diront que j'étais dans la fosse mais finalement, être le péquin moyen de taille moyenne apprend bcp de choses), la 2e fois, j'étais nickel bien placé en tribune mais ça aurait pu être n'importe quoi (ok, c'était n'importe quoi :rose, le son pareil, sans relief, tendance porridge trop sucré, aucune énergie: beau spectacle bien calibré, bien produit, effets spéciaux dantesques mais sans vie: j'aurai pu regarder ça à la téloche: ça aurait pété autant: trop léché, aucune surprise, il manquait plus que la pub au milieu :sleep:
Les stades, j'ai jamais fait, mais l'idée de faire 2 h de queue, être de toute façon mal placé, voir le concert en matant les écrans et me prendre une saucée, ça me laisse très froid: comme pour les musées, je préfère le coupe-file et l'accès vrai plaisir. Et les artistes que j'aime qui ne se produisent qu'en stade, ben tant pis pour moi, je préfère me fatiguer à aller chercher le DVD en magasin. Voir le groupe se démener entre 1 et 8 m m'éclate plus, sentir sa sueur qui arrose les premiers rangs, les clins d'&#339;il, les bouteilles qui passent de la scène au public parce qu'il fait chaud, frôler une main à la fin du concert. Et surtout, sentir un bon son qui sort de l'enceinte là, t'atteint directement au plexus et te fait sentir la cage thoracique comme un gros ballon plein d'air: :love:
Et spécifiquement U2, j'ai arrêté au lycée (_Zooropa_, plus tard, a été mon dernier effort, inefficace  ). Ils m'ennuient et _Bonoalébellaperdesunglasses_ est insupportable, y'a que BHL qui me fait pire que cet effet-là. On avait _U2_, maintenant, _Coldplay_: les grosses paresseuses stadesque de l'industrie intelligentsia droidelhommiste rock officielle bien au chaud dans leurs limousines (le Pape si je le croise, je lui offre pas mes lunettes de soleil&#8230; ).

Ouala, ayé, je sors


----------



## Selthis (10 Juin 2009)

Bah écoute, je pensais exactement la même chose que toi avant de voir U2 à Nice en 2005, ils mettent vraiment les moyens nécessaires pour avoir un son d'enfer (et encore, je ne parle pas du ZOOTV en 93, mon plus grand regret de pas avoir pu la faire, à cause de mon age, pareil pour le POPMart), c'est juste du grand show, quand je vois que Depeche Mode font des stades cette année, avec une mise en scène plus que banal, l'ambiance risque d'être vraiment naze (c'est d'ailleurs pour ça que j'ai vendu ma place).

Sans compter le fait que même devant 100 000 personnes, ils arrivent quand même à garder une certaines intimité avec le publique (miss Sarajevo, With Or Without You à Boston en 2001, Stay en acoustique...)

Et pour Zooropa, ce n'était rien d'autre que de l'expérimental (aucune promo d'ailleurs), et les risques, je pense que c'est une bonne chose, même chose pour POP, tout les morceaux prennent leur ampleur en live (le DVD de Mexico en est la preuve). Jette un oeil si tu peux (surtout le ZOOTV).

Et mettre U2 et Coldplay dans la même phrase, c'est un Blasphème pour moi, Coldplay n'ont rien inventé, ils ne font que pomper des riffs (le dernier truc la, c'est la même mélodie que Strangelove de DM, une honte, pure et simple).

et Bercy je te l'accorde, le son est nul et très plat, après ça dépend du groupe, certains groupe n'en n'ont rien à foutre et viennent faire leur concert parce qu'il est prévu, font les balances à l'arrache et se barre, j'étais d'ailleurs étonné du son de U2 à Nice (surtout qu'apparemment celui du SDF était largement meilleur).

Je verrai bien ça le 11.07


----------



## teo (10 Juin 2009)

Ouais, sans doute  mais je n'irai pas mettre ce que l'on demande de nos jours pour aller vérifier ce qu'ils donnent en live (et là quel que soit le groupe). Et pour Coldplay, désolé, je ne voulais pas blasphémer  mais juste dire que les deux m'ennuient tout autant 
De plus, ce genre de critique ne me donnait pas vraiment l'envie de m'y remettre  mais pour faire bonne figure et faire un chtiteffort, je suis allé sur Deezer et je me farcis le machin (le titre éponyme m'emmerde déjà royalement) et _Magnificent_, ça me rappelle tellement du déjà tant de fois joué et rejoué de leur part, j'entend déjà même le son Stade en 7.9 DolbyBlueRay haute definition du DVD, le public qui saute sous le soleil, il tend le micro au public à 40 m et
Et pouf, je m'endors un peu façon gospels, sur _Moment of Surrender_ (il a eu une absence, une vision, au distributeur de billet on dirait) (et les _hé hé hé hé hoooo hé hé hoooo_ faut qu'il arrête non ?)
Burps.
En fait, je me rend compte à l'écoute, ça me revient: ce que je ne supporte vraiment pas en écoutant U2, c'est quand U2 Utote et que Bono bonotte, ça va être dur pour y trouver quelque chose. (et paf _Unknow caller_: ho-ho-hooooo eh-ho-ho-hoooo ). Cette guitare est insupportable. Elle est toujours pareille. En fait c'est fait pour les stades, ou alors l'image que j'en ai. _I'll Go Crazy If I Don't Go Crazy Tonight_ :sleep: et _Get on your boots_  (si le refrain et les vocals sont pas pompés chez _Queen_), tant pis pour Eno et Corbjin (j'aurai du me douter que la pochette était de lui, elle est presque familière)






_PS: Stand up comedy (pas mal); FEZ-Being Born (cool intro, bon morceau sauf quand B. hohotte au milieu), pour le reste, ce sera -peut-être- pour plus tard._


----------



## Selthis (10 Juin 2009)

Faudra voir tout ça en live 
Et pour la pochette, c'est pas Anton, (enfin il a rien foutu en fait), c'est une photo d'un photographe Japonais 

Pour le dernier album, ma préféré c'est FEZ, elle sort tout droit d'une session de Unforgettable Fire on dirait 

Et la, j'écoute Les B Side de Ok Computer de Radiohead... (lull est superbe)


----------



## MacBookAndiPod (10 Juin 2009)

(I can't Get No) Satisfaction - The Rolling Stones

Jerk it Out - Caesars


----------



## Dark-Tintin (10 Juin 2009)

People are strange, when you're a stranger... :love:


----------



## naas (10 Juin 2009)

U2 etait bon à belfast quand ils ont chanté pour la première fois sunday bvloody sunday ne sachant pas comment le public allait réagir, nous étions en pleine guerre anglican/catholique, merci à gerry adams et docteur no aka paisley ces jours sont révolus, mais depuis U2 fait du U2.
Un plat sans saveur.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (10 Juin 2009)

Aussi, depuis quelques jours :

[YOUTUBE]rzqxr7WFzuI[/YOUTUBE]


Evidemment vidéo amateur a zapper, juste écouter la musique 

Bon alors, juste un petit détail sur le groupe, Ulver, qui mérite qu'on s'y attarde :

Le groupe a commencé au black metal dans les 90's ; ensuite il est allé dans le folk et musique traditionnel norvégienne, plus retour à un metal plus industriel, puis parti très loin vers les musiques ambiantes, l'électro et le jazz, avant de revenir a un autre metal plus industriel, puis revenir à de l'ambiant sur le dernier album (que je n'ai toujours pas pu trouver et écouter, mais qui à l'air selon les critiques assez énorme) ; ce morceau est le premier de l'album Perdition City, entre  électro, ambiant et jazz. 
Du style l'album qui fait partir loin, très loin quand la fatigue ou autre chose aide :love:


----------



## DeepDark (10 Juin 2009)

High Tone, ça faisait longtemps, mon dieu que ça fait du bien 


[YOUTUBE]ZN5VvltKdi8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## EtVlan (11 Juin 2009)

EtVlan a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]flnQuUfmvnI[/YOUTUBE]



Parlant des Lost Fingers...

Je viens d'entendre leur nouveau matériel...

Avec entre autre:

- Ça plane pour moi
- La dame en bleu
- Cur de loup

;-)


----------



## EtVlan (12 Juin 2009)

Balboa - Sans Toi

[YOUTUBE]g93EUUVya9c[/YOUTUBE]

Après plusieurs tactiques visant à faire croire à un «sex-tape», le montage dimages à saveur érotique mettant en vedette Rémi-Pierre Paquin savère être une façon de donner de la visibilité au groupe du comédien, Balboa...


----------



## teo (12 Juin 2009)

Pour les amateurs de beaux coffrets, vinyls + CD, les 20 ans du label Warp, en pré-commande, sortie en septembre.
Je craquerai bien, même sans platine 





Pour se donner la pêche, 3 titres titres offerts par RCRD LBL, Mixhell, deux DJ de Sao Paolo au Brésil avec _Boom Da (Crookers Remix)_ et _Highly Explicit_ et _Turbo Love (K.I.M Remix)_ de Bag Raiders: Turbo Love (K.I.M. Remix)), KriprooKriprooKriprooKriprooKriproo bleep bleep KriprooKriprooKriprooKriprooKriproo bleep bleep KriprooKriprooKriprooKriprooKriproo bleep bleep avant d'enchainer sur Poor Leno (Jakatta Radio Mix), de Röyksopp, un régal classique, BO idéale pour faire son marché en juillet avant d'aller boire un apéro-fruits de mer.

Oui, l'été arrive, enfin, il faut s'en persuader


----------



## FlnY (12 Juin 2009)

sum 41 - open your eyes


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2009)

Old school 

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/VBnkJQWe0JQ&hl=fr&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/VBnkJQWe0JQ&hl=fr&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## teo (12 Juin 2009)

A l'occasion du lancement de son service de téléchargement en ligne, AmazonMP3 propose 500 albums à 2&#8364;99, dans tous les genres possibles.
Si la musique dématérialisée vous satisfait (mp3 256 kbps sans DRM), c'est l'occasion d'en profiter&#8230;


Et là, quelques morceaux des Dirty Important Person, plutôt sympa&#8230;


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Juin 2009)

teo a dit:


> A l'occasion du lancement de son service de téléchargement en ligne, AmazonMP3 propose 500 albums à 299, dans tous les genres possibles.
> Si la musique dématérialisée vous satisfait (mp3 256 kbps sans DRM), c'est l'occasion d'en profiter
> 
> 
> Et là, quelques morceaux des Dirty Important Person, plutôt sympa



Ah mais ça vaut le coup ça... :love:

en attendant:





des remixes et des versions alternatives
:love::love::love::love::love:


----------



## itako (12 Juin 2009)

Zont quelques perle dans leur selection en solde, entre autrechre, burial ou encore richard D james.


----------



## teo (12 Juin 2009)

J'ai déjà 8 albums dans le panier, j'y retournerai tranquillou ces prochains jours


----------



## nicolasf (13 Juin 2009)

Oui, on en a parlé sur iGeneration, avec images et tout...  

J'en ai aussi acheté un paquet, il faut dire que c'est tentant. Et d'ailleurs j'écoute Gibraltar Abd al-Malik, un des albums de ce paquet. Je découvre et c'est vraiment sympathique.

Ah et dans la série de la musique pas chère, je recommande Fanfarlo et leur dernier album vendu 1 $ symbolique. Leur musique est quelque part entre Arcade Fire, Clap Your Hands Say Yeah et Beirut, c'est pas mal du tout (mais peut-être trop inspiré des groupes cités).


----------



## teo (13 Juin 2009)

Avec le seul problème d'être posté sur iGeneration, je passe tout le temps à côté 

Là, je pense à Jahrom et Malow en Corse  en écoutant le _After casa oct 2005_ de DJ Wario  Merci Shazam pour avoir retrouvé presque toutes les "Piste 1, 2" etc. C'est cool les amis qui mixent à la maison 
:love: _Dare (Soulwax Remix)_ de Gorillaz :love:


----------



## richard-deux (14 Juin 2009)

*Kasabian - Underdog*

[YOUTUBE]UNGjaCpiAHc[/YOUTUBE]
:love:


----------



## nicolasf (14 Juin 2009)

teo a dit:


> Avec le seul problème d'être posté sur iGeneration, je passe tout le temps à côté



C'pas bien !  

J'écoute encore un album du paquet Amazon, et encore du rap français (décidément) avec le dernier Oxmo Puccino. Je ne connaissais pas, mais c'est vraiment très bien : enfin du rap qui se démarque des boites à rythme uniques et qui utilise vraiment des instruments.


----------



## FlnY (14 Juin 2009)

je suis fou de ce groupe






---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h08 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h07 ----------

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xTwFE_8v8Bc


----------



## Craquounette (14 Juin 2009)

​

Groupe découvert dernièrement. _Cliquez sur l'image pour un morceau _

Ca déménage Wow :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Juin 2009)

Craquounette a dit:


> Groupe découvert dernièrement.



Il était temps...


----------



## jpmiss (14 Juin 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Il était temps...


Mwouahahahahah!
  
A noter que le dernier album est en Free Download sur leur site (onglet Albums)
Ils passent à Nimes fin juillet mais je crois que je vais pas pouvoir y aller 
Tant pis j'essayerais de me venger sur Motrohead aux voix du Gaou :love: 

Edit: ah pis y'a aussi la collaboration Trent Reznor - Peter Murphy +/- TV on The Radio qui tue bien sa race aussi :love: 

Hop la reprise de Final Solution de Pere Ubu par les susnommés:

[YOUTUBE]w56PUnVRYR0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## fedo (14 Juin 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Mwouahahahahah!
> 
> A noter que le dernier album est en Free Download sur leur site (onglet Albums)
> Ils passent à Nimes fin juillet mais je crois que je vais pas pouvoir y aller
> Tant pis j'essayerais de me venger sur Motrohead aux voix du Gaou :love:



y a aussi un split avec Jane's Addiction avec lesquels ils sont en tournée aux USA.
en DL gratuit bien sûr, j'ai téléchargé ça hier en .wave.
j'ai quand même dégagé 3 morceaux.

A noter le dernier _Iggy Pop_





sur lequel il chante en français _les feuilles mortes _(sans mentir on dirait Bill Tremendous dans _OSS 117_) est absolument grotesque.
y a qu'un titre à sauver _A machine for loving _lequel tient plus du spoken word.
vous voulez du easy listening arty teinté rock avec une voie de crooner pour vous faire aimer de la presse parisienne, vous l'avez.


----------



## CouleurSud (15 Juin 2009)

nico_linux a dit:


> C'pas bien !
> 
> J'écoute encore un album du paquet Amazon, et encore du rap français (décidément) avec le dernier Oxmo Puccino. Je ne connaissais pas, mais c'est vraiment très bien : enfin du rap qui se démarque des boites à rythme uniques et qui utilise vraiment des instruments.



Rap français, ça sonne bizarrement
Un peu comme musique sans musique
Mais bon si tu aimes et si c'est bien 

Déjà, rock français


----------



## Craquounette (15 Juin 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Il était temps...




Il y a des ignorances qui se soignent... Je suis un peu lente, que veux-tu, c'est génétique


----------



## Akashiya Mitsuki (15 Juin 2009)

Understanding by Evanescence


----------



## yvos (15 Juin 2009)

Oh put@&in :love: Sonic youth - sacred trickster

[YOUTUBE]YGJ6oWN_nrQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## DeepDark (15 Juin 2009)

Tim & Puma Mimi, One Two Three 

Album à 2.99&#8364; sur le Store, c'est donné...
+ 4 titres dispo gratuitement sur leur site 



Le concept : 


> Imagine there's a little japanese woman, in a small appartement in Tokyo, singing into her laptop,
> getting live transmitted via skype to new york,
> video-projected to a wall and amplified to the music produced and performed by Tim...



Et ça fonctionne plutôt bien 








[YOUTUBE]so8XY60GZN8[/YOUTUBE]


Ceux qui vont au Paléo le 23 juillet pourront les voir, et sur scène, c'est autre chose (entre autre)...


----------



## Becomeback (16 Juin 2009)

*Babx*

[YOUTUBE]zvfH44ySZp4[/YOUTUBE]

Ses deux albums sont simplement énormes. 
Musique riche, puissante et les paroles, j'aime tout simplement...

À écouter, sincèrement...


----------



## jpmiss (16 Juin 2009)

yvos a dit:


> Oh put@&in :love: Sonic youth - sacred trickster
> 
> [YOUTUBE]YGJ6oWN_nrQ[/YOUTUBE]



*RAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Juin 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Tant pis j'essayerais de me venger sur Motrohead aux voix du Gaou :love:



*SALOOOOOOOOPE!!!!*


  


:love:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h43 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h39 ----------




jpmiss a dit:


> *RAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!*



Oui oui oui, je sais... Kim Gordon est bonne :love:


----------



## MacEntouziast (16 Juin 2009)

*Là, tout de suite :*


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2009)

Alors moi ça fait un moment que je regarde épisodiquement ce fil sans jamais avoir osé y participer de peur de paraître totalement ringard ou carrément à côté de la plaque.

Ce que je constate c'est qu'en définitive chacun parle de ce qu'il écoute, dans son coin d'oreille, mais hormis cela bien peu d'échanges, non ?
Alors je me pose cette question : "C'est devenu quoi 'écouter de la musique' " ? Une activité totalement solitaire, coupée du monde ? Une forme particulière de l'ultra-moderne solitude ? Je vois tous les jours dans les transports ou dans la rue des gens avec des écouteurs dans les oreilles. J'appelle ça les "boules Quiès sonorisées". Une façon de se couper du monde. Enfin c'est mon point de vue. Quand j'étais au collège, lorsque les premiers "walkmans" à cassette sont sortis, j'ai essayé ceux des copains pour vite m'en détourner. Les balladeurs c'est pas mon truc. Non, vraiment. Probablement que je suis trop intéressé à écouter les conversations dans les transports ou à trop prêter attention au monde qui m'entoure, même s'il est (trop) souvent agressif.

Quelqu'un a parlé ici à un moment de John Cage et s'est fait traiter de snob. Je ne prétends pas connaître réellement l'uvre de ce compositeur, mais il a créé une pièce conceptuelle qui se nomme 4'33". La décrire est très simple : il s'agit d'un silence de la durée indiquée. La façon dont, avec mes moyens, je comprends cette pièce c'est qu'elle inverse le rapport de l'interprète qui émet son matériau sonore vers le public. Ici c'est le public, et plus généralement le monde environnant, qui vient vers l'interprète. N'importe qui peut la jouer n'importe où. Cette pièce nous raconte que nous ne devons pas oublier le rapport à un monde sonore, et qui est celui qui nous entoure. Elle nous parle aussi du silence, ou du moins de l'idée de silence - car le silence pur n'existe pas. 
Au départ il y a le bruit, puis le son et enfin la musique, savant mélange de silence(s) et de sons. Il ne faut pas oublier la possibilité du silence, car sinon c'est oublier la possibilité de la musique. Enfin c'est comme ça que je vois les choses.

Or cette musique, de nos jours telle qu'on la devine "écoutée" est devenu une sorte de flux permanent. Sans aucune interruption - ou si peu - par le silence. Exit le silence? Ou du moins sa possibilité ? 
Est-ce qu'on écoute encore de la musique ou ne fait-on qu'entendre du son ?
Les animateurs de radios commerciales du genre Skyrock ou NRJ annoncent souvent leur programme par ce "Il va y avoir du bon son !". Ils n'ont pas tort. Ils font tout pour boucher la moindre parcelle de silence. Même lorsqu'ils interviewent une quelconque star, les techniciens passent un fond sonore, souvent rythmique, pour que même les fractions de seconde de silence entre les mots prononcés soient occupés par le sacro-saint son.


----------



## itako (17 Juin 2009)

Pour ma part, des fois, la musique je ne la supporte pas.
Alors je fait place au silence.

J'arrive même, dans certains cas, à écouter de façon beaucoup plus intense le silence qui me sert de toile de fond que la musique qui vient pourtant remplir le même usage.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2009)

Alors je crois que je vais faire flop ici, quand même. Mais bon il faut se jeter à l'eau. Cela dit j'ai l'impression de venir d'un autre monde. 
Je vous vois ici détailler nombre de groupes qu'on dira reliés au monde du rock, de l'électro ou de la pop. Anglo-saxons pour la plupart. Pour faire court, hein ! Et contemporains - disons pas avant les 70's pour faire large. Je ne pige absolument, mais absolument rien à toutes ces classifications très élaborées entre ces différents genres - sont-ils si différents que ça d'ailleurs ? - et à tout le jargon qui le suit. C'est sûr, je dois êtr c0n.
Je dois remercier cependant un posteur d'avoir attiré mon attention sur les Ramones. Je me suis un peu documenté sur l'histoire de ce groupe et j'ai envie d'en savoir plus. J'ai aussi écouté certains de leurs titres pour l'instant via internet. Promis, je vais écouter des albums.

Enfin voilà, j'ai été dressé à la musique classique (10 ans de conservatoire etc.). J'ai eu beau m'en détourner, on s'aperçoit une fois les années passées que ça vous a forgé même à votre insu. Alors aussi, maintenant, je me pose la question : "L'éclectisme musical m'est-il réellement possible ?" Parce qu'à avoir été gavé - voire éc&#339;uré - de musique "savante" j'ai quand même un tendance - involontaire - à mettre en place une hiérarchie. Bien que j'ai par ailleurs un esprit plutôt relativiste. Enfin je ne vais pas vous gaver plus longtemps et je vais donc vous dire ce que j'écoute, parcimonieusement, en ce moment. Je vous fait grâce des pochettes, car on s'en cogne totalement. Et encore moins du lien Youtube (digestif - car ça fait ch...).

1 - Je compare trois interprétations du célébrissime concerto pour clarinette de Mozart. La version de Lancelot (ringarde, son horrible), celle de Portal (très sensible mais ses accentuations trop prononcées me gênent) et enfin celle de Sabine Meyer, à la clarinette en La (très belle, avec Abbado à la baguette). 
2 - Le dernier et l'avant-dernier album de Radiohead. Ce que j'aime chez eux c'est le rejet de la virtuosité individuelle du soliste (genre le guitar heroe) au profit de la composition, et donc du résultat d'ensemble, tissé et stratifié. J'ai tendance de plus en plus à penser, peut-être à tort, que le "rock" (faute de mieux, hein...) est la continuation populaire, sauvageonne et presque brutale de la musique classique.
Au risque d'être incompris, les gars des Ramones, je les mets là-dedans.
Voilà. C'est dit.
Et puis allez-y : boulez rouge !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Juin 2009)

coloquinte a dit:


> Je dois remercier cependant un posteur d'avoir attiré mon attention sur les Ramones.



De rien :style:




> Et puis allez-y : boulez rouge !



Que nenni...


----------



## MacEntouziast (17 Juin 2009)

*C'est pas récent, mais toujours aussi bon !*






happy mondays "bummed"


----------



## teo (17 Juin 2009)

@ coloquinte: oué ! Tu fais bien de te jeter à l'eau  Et avec des messages comme ça, tu récolteras plutôt du vert que du rouge si cette question te taraude  Et pour le flop, attend un peu, ça viendra peut-être plus tard 

*Autisme*
Par rapport à ta remarque sur la façon de chacun d'écouter de la musique sur ce fil, même si tu élargis au monde extérieur en parlant de l'autisme du couple walkman/ipod. Y'a dehors et y'a ici: un obscur fil dans les pages du bar d'un site de macophiles plus ou moins geeks ne peut pas valoir force de généralisation  
Pour ce qui est de dehors, la question n'est pas nouvelle (ipod et walkman produits sont chacun devenu le standard de leur génération dans le vocabulaire courant, au milieu des 80's, on s'inquiétait déjà&#8230. 
Alors oui, notre société "occidentale" se referme sur elle-même dès qu'elle peut (est-ce vraiment une surprise ?). Derrière des portes, des digicodes, des videophones, des judas, des code pin et autres appareils de sécurisation. Les écouteurs sont une partie explicitement visibles de cet autarcie sociale et une barrière -_de protection surtout, on peut pas le nier_- identique à ne plus regarder les gens dans les yeux ou limiter le contact physique au maximum.
J'ai longtemps eu un baladeur (K7), puis j'ai fait une longue pause entre 1993 et 2005, m'étant aperçu que cela empêchait tout dialogue dans le bus ou la rue (j'étais à l'époque dans une ville de 200'00 habitants). J'ai repris ces dernières années, avec l'iPod, dans les transports en commun (RATP, train, étant sur Paris) en essayant que cela ne soit pas systématique. Je ne prend pas toujours mon casque préféré, n'ayant pas forcément de poche ou de sac suivant mes déplacements. Une chose est certaine: le casque évite la confrontation directe et permet de s'évader ce qui dans une région de 4 ou 5 millions de personnes est compréhensible (mais bien sûr aussi critiquable).

*Etiquettes*
Ensuite, pour parler de _Kelle musik_ ici-même, il faut relativiser sa portée, je pense, on est une bande d'individus qui parlent plus ou moins de ce qu'ils écoutent, sans vouloir imposer quoi que ce soit. Cela va d'un copier coller d'une image sans commentaire, d'un accroc à la technique ou au contraire aux multiples adeptes de j'aime ce qui me touche. Certains explicitent, d'autres non. Il y a des audiophiles -ou non-, des amateurs de daube (je peux en faire partie à l'occasion), des pointus dans leur genre fétiche (parfois, aussi, je l'avoue), des musiciens, pro ou amateurs (ce n'est pas mon cas), des gens normaux qui parlent juste de ce qu'ils aiment
Mais l'intérêt est quand même l'éclectisme quoi qu'on en dise. On critique parfois un peu trop le _mainstream_, la musique très grand public, les gros succès des périphériques et des grandes stations commerciales ont peu de chance d'être discutées ici, on l'assume mais on ne va pas en faire une montagne non plus. C'est comme un laboratoire. J'aime ce fil car il est une caisse de résonnance. Je n'écoute pas tout, je n'apprécie pas tout, mais par exemple, il m'a permis d'écouter le dernier U2 sur Deezer alors que je n'aurai jamais pensé l'écouter. Mais un posteur m'a donné envie de me confronter à ce groupe que j'ai arrêté d'écouter en quittant le lycée. Cela n'a pas changé mon opinion, j'ai juste mis à jour mon avis 
Des posteurs réguliers ou non m'ont fait découvrir des groupes ou genre musicaux que je n'aurai pas écouté il y a 5 ou 10 ans (-purfilsdelasagesse-,l'écrieur ou chang pour les musiques électroniques pointues, Pitchfork [post-rock particulièrement] pour n'en citer que quelques uns. Et certains sites sont bel et bien doués pour ces échanges: mon profil sur last.fm m'a permis de faire de belles découvertes y compris quelques artistes à la diffusion ultra-limitées.

Pour ce qui est du vocabulaire, je pourrai te citer des dizaines de genres musicaux qui n'ont pas survécu aux décennies ou au récupérations commerciales. A Genève, au début des années 90, on parlait de "_space_" pour ce qui est actuellement abusivement appelé "_techno_" et qui poussait déjà sous d'autres appellations dans les années 80. La "_new wave_" fin 70 début 80 a été rattrapée par le commercial (j'étais sans le savoir de la 2e _vague_ ) et bien peu peuvent réellement dire ce qu'elle était à ses débuts.

Ces classifications sont de toutes façons vite obsolètes et vernaculaires: elles changent suivant le lieu et l'endroit. CDDB -la base en ligne de métadonnées gérées par le CD que tu insères dans ton mac- reprend des genres musicaux en mentionnant près de 200 genres et sous-genres, de la pop au hard-rock chrétien ou les livres pour enfants en passant par le reggae ou le rock, sans compter les genres trouvés par les utilisateurs (j'ai créé "Français", "Suisse" et "Québecois" qui me manquait d'ailleurs ). Ces metadonnées parfois appelées _tags_ visibles maintenant dans les lecteurs de nos machines renforcent les classifications, volontaires ou non. Et je ne m'attarderai pas ici sur la prochaine r-évolution en cours: les empreintes numériques qui font un effet b&#339;uf en soirée (le soft Shazam, gratuit sur iPhone) mais aussi froid dans le dos si l'on se penche sur les possibilités de ces technologies. Le "Spotight" du son et de la voix&#8230;

Quand j'entend certains de mes amis ou posteurs réguliers me parler des différences entre les différentes variations de ce que j'appelle innocemment du "_hardrock_" ou de la _jungle_" je me dis qu'il me faudrait suivre des cours à l'Université. Et pareil dans l'autre sens quand ils m'écoutent parler d'EBM ou IDM, acid house ou des parentées entre certains groupes punks et discos&#8230; Je suis sûr que tu as les mêmes écoles et les mêmes discussions dans le milieu de la musique classique ou contemporaine: ces discussions et étiquetage sont normaux dans tout groupe social j'imagine, comme la hiérarchisation du meilleur au pire.

Parler de quelque chose et le défendre, c'est se mettre en avant et courir un risque face au groupe. C'est plutôt positif. Pour ma part, j'ai toujours pensé que le fil original n'a jamais eu dans l'esprit de l'auteur, la volonté de juger particulièrement. On peut donner ou pas son avis sur les écoutes des uns et des autres, mais ce n'est pas la _Sainte Inquisition_ non plus, ni le _Code des Bonnes M&#339;urs pour des Oreilles Saines_  A chacun de marquer son territoire comme il le veut. Ou pas.

_Edit: _ *Diversité et abondance*
Pour élargir le sujet, je me suis aperçu ces dernières années que ma façon d'écouter avait changé:
d'abord radio, puis vinyl, puis radiocassette, walkman ou chaine hifi et CD, puis ordinateur, l'arrivée d'iTunes et de l'iPod: je n'ai plus de chaine hifi sur laquelle je puisse écouter de la musique, j'encode chaque achat et le CD rejoint la poussière de ma discothèque, j'achète de la musique en ligne, dématérialisée (et je ne lance pas le débat sur la qualité audio ). On faisait plus attention: c'était moins facile d'écouter de la musique tout le temps. Allumer la platine, l'ampli, mettre le vinyl, changer le disque de face après 4 morceaux&#8230; un rituel presque. Maintenant, c'est si rapide&#8230;
Tout ceci m'a amené à me rendre compte que j'avais aussi beaucoup de musique, à disposition n'importe quand. Eclectique sans doute, j'ai plus 5000 artistes dans ma discothèque, mais -presque- trop abondante. J'écoute majoritairement ce que je classe dans les musiques électroniques, mais de loin pas que ça et pas uniquement de l'anglo-saxon non plus 
Avec les discothèques de prêts, les amis et toutes les possibilités de découvrir de la musique légalement et gratuitement (je ne parle même pas du piratage), j'ai trop à écouter, re-écouter ou découvrir: si je lance ma discothèque dans iTunes, j'ai pour plus de 80 jours (80x24h !) de musique. Mon profil principal sur last.fm a atteint les 100'000 écoutes ce printemps depuis mon inscription en 2004 et 2009. Ca fait 25'000 écoutes par an: presque 70 morceaux joués par jour  Toujours plus de bruits, de sons, d'absence de silence. Je pense que beaucoup ont pu faire - à leur niveau: je suis peut-être un extrême- le même constat: nous écoutons et entendons plus de musique maintenant qu'il y a 50 ans et avec des médias très différents et il y a effectivement comme une fuite du silence et de la réflexion.



Alors il faut élaguer&#8230; et parfois, simplement, couper le son et apprécier le silence, que cela soit avec John Cage&#8230; ou tout seul 



Que ce fil soit comme une composition: un savant et aléatoire équilibre des notes et des silences, des respirations. N'hésite pas à y ajouter le tien 



Pour revenir à une activité normale, en écrivant j'écoute:
NickV, mix en ligne de la soirée _Guys & Dolls Live (06/09/2007)_, une sélection disco sautillante et fraiche


----------



## yvos (17 Juin 2009)

Zêtes gentils avec vos volontés d'ouverture sur le monde et le  renfermement sur soi que les baladeurs induisent...mais prenez ne serait-ce que 2h de TC bondés chaque jour et vous verrez que loin de vous éloigner des autres, un baladeur permet _juste_ (c'est pas garanti non plus) de ne pas assassiner 5 à 10 personnes par jour 

Moi, je veux bien parler avec mon prochain mais vu que mon prochain me propose souvent des "_putai$ d'enfoiRés de la ratp"_ ou du _"casse-toi grosse conne, tu bloques les portes"_...je préfère encore Britney Spears*

_* en fait, non. _


----------



## teo (17 Juin 2009)

C'est bien pour ça que j'ai replongé avec l'iPod, c'est pas possible de tout le temps s'en passer sous peine effectivement de trucider joyeusement son prochain régulièrement  Et d'ailleurs dans certains cas, _je ne veux pas entrer en contact_ avec la mémère à son chienchien dans le bus 96 qui va me parler de ces petits fils qui sont allé en vacances à la Réunion (_le Club c'est sympa pour les petits, vous ne trouvez pas ?_) entre Gare Montparnasse et Porte des Lilas 

_(Pour Britney ça dépend des fois, la dernière fois qu'elle a mugit dans mes oreilles, je lui ai coupé son caquet, elle m'a fait peur, à l'improviste comme ça  Les moments pouffe, faut le vouloir et ne pas être surpris )_

A propos de moments très pouffe, un sublissime moment (rien que le superlatif fait modasse) sur *Elixer* de Bria Valente (la protégée de Prince): _2nite_, morceau qui semble sortir d'une époque révolue (1978-1982 ?, synthé princier grande époque en arrière fond), nonchalant et provocateur, on sent le disco-funk propret pas loin, quand elle prononce "_oooouh_" on l'imagine clairement faire sa mine de lolita faussement gênée, l'air de rien alors qu'elle est chaude comme la braise et qu'elle a d'autre chose en tête que du tricot  Ce morceau est brilllant :love:
Finalement ce triple album Prince/Bria Valente est plus ou moins récupérable, à part la pochette, toujours aussi de bon goût


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2009)

teo a dit:


> Quand j'entend certains de mes amis ou posteurs réguliers me parler des différences entre les différentes variations de ce que j'appelle innocemment du "_hardrock_" ou de la _jungle_" je me dis qu'il me faudrait suivre des cours à l'Université. Et pareil dans l'autre sens quand ils m'écoutent parler d'EBM ou IDM, acid house ou des parentées entre certains groupes punks et discos Je suis sûr que tu as les mêmes écoles et les mêmes discussions dans le milieu de la musique classique ou contemporaine: ces discussions et étiquetage sont normaux dans tout groupe social j'imagine, comme la hiérarchisation du meilleur au pire.



D'abord merci pour cette réponse très développée.
Pour ce qui est de la classification, je reconnais comme toi que c'est inévitable. C'est même sans doute un réflexe mental, du moins chez les occidentaux.

Cela dit, je trouve qu'il est plus simple de se repérer dans la musique dite classique. Alors peut-être est-ce dû au recul de l'histoire ? Ou au fait que je la connaisse un peu mieux ? Certes il y a des périodes pré- et post-, mais ce monde musical fonctionne selon des sortes de coupures parfois radicales. Ces ruptures permettent de se repérer aisément par périodes au sein de laquelle chaque compositeur a son expression propre, certes, mais sur la base d'une sorte de fond commun. Le classique (au sens historique - Mozart et Haydn pour faire court) est très facilement distinguable du baroque ou de la musique romantique. Ces ruptures sont souvent incarnées par un compositeur. Le jeune Beethoven est encore très mozartien (ou post-mozartien si l'on préfère) mais à un moment il devient Beethoven _himself_, compositeur-inventeur de (la) musique romantique. Je résume à gros trait.

La multiplication des classifications actuelles et leur caractère éphémère que tu évoques est peut-être le pendant de la production de masse que représente aujourd'hui la musique rock, électro, pop etc. Je laisse cette question à plus connaisseur que moi, mais il me semble que cette production gigantesque n'est devenue possible que grâce aux possibilités de diffusion démultipliée qu'a offert l'industrie musicale. En pleine mutation aujourd'hui comme chacun sait.
Dans les années 30 un philosophe allemand a été l'un des premiers à porter une réflexion originale sur la manière dont la reproduction technique des uvres d'art allait changer la nature même de l'art. Ses propos sont toujours d'actualité. 
Disons que les musiques actuelles ne sont pas totalement exemptes d'une dimension consumériste, non ? Et si la consommation fonctionne sur le principe du nouveau qui appelle encore plus de nouveau, ces classifications ne sont-elles pas justement inventées dans ce sens ?
Je ne sais pas trop bien comment y répondre. Je pose juste des questions.

@Yvos : moi aussi je me tape 2 heures de transports franciliens par jour et pourtant, rien n'y fait, je n'ai toujours pas envie d'un balladeur. Va comprendre...

Ce que j'écoute en ce moment : pas de musique. 
Par contre j'entends  la rumeur de la ville dans mon dos et les petits claquements du clavier comme je suis en train de vous écrire.


----------



## jpmiss (17 Juin 2009)

Rahah pitain ça faisait longtemps qu'un album de Sonic Youth m'avait pas autant donné envie de tout péter dans ma chambre! :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Juin 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Rahah pitain ça faisait longtemps qu'un album de Sonic Youth m'avait pas autant donné envie de tout péter dans ma chambre! :love:




Heuuuuuu... J'ai discuté avec Pépette et y'a de fortes chances qu'on aille voir Motörhead aussi 
On se tient au jus ?... 


Sinon, elle m'a fait écouter ça... :love:

[YOUTUBE]JUbqOcMlD7I[/YOUTUBE]

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h56 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h47 ----------

Tiens, et pour rester dans le genre "Japonais qui refont la raie au milieu à ta mère qui était décoiffée", ça fait un bon moment que j'écoute ça... Enjoy! :style: 

[YOUTUBE]7WyJNhDxu1Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## jpmiss (17 Juin 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Heuuuuuu... J'ai discuté avec Pépette et y'a de fortes chances qu'on aille voir Motörhead aussi
> On se tient au jus ?...


No problemo, ca serait cooool! 
Tiens t'en veux encore du jap' qui décalamine le pot de ta mémé?

Enjoy:

[YOUTUBE]y6vg2vnAByk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Juin 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> No problemo, ca serait cooool!
> Tiens t'en veux encore du jap' qui décalamine le pot de ta mémé?
> 
> Enjoy:
> ...



J'adore! :love:

Et en plus ils sont bien habillés... :style:


----------



## CouleurSud (17 Juin 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> J'adore! :love:
> 
> Et en plus ils sont bien habillés... :style:



Ah ça ! 

Le jap est élégant

Dicton coréen


----------



## KARL40 (18 Juin 2009)

Et le Japonais peut faire pas mal de bruit ... la suite 

[YOUTUBE]t_GgowniQWk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## fedo (18 Juin 2009)

> Et le Japonais peut faire pas mal de bruit ... la suite


moi aussi je participe à la théma japan garage/noise/stoner

d'ailleurs j'aime beaucoup les groupes précédemment évoqués

j'ai cet album de Boris




dans le genre expérimental stoner hallucinogène il n'y a que des japonais pour faire ça.
un morceaux d'une heure cind minute entièrement basse fréquence...

[YOUTUBE]F-ngKJRGR78[/YOUTUBE]

issu de l'album Master of Brutality de _Church of Misery_, une des très bonnes pièces de stoner/doom made in Japan.


----------



## Epépé (18 Juin 2009)

Le collectif Acid Mother Temple du gourou Kawabata Makoto. Rock psychédélique par une bande de japonais bien déjantés


----------



## jpmiss (18 Juin 2009)

Allez tant qu'on est dans le trucs qui réveillent les testicules de ton pépé, un petit tour chez les oubliés du Grunge: MUDHONEY!

[YOUTUBE]fNm-pF10mNE[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]WbmULwkTXio[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]bNj7ZyZy7cw[/YOUTUBE]

*OUAK HEUN OUAUL!*


----------



## FlnY (18 Juin 2009)

le dernier album de black eyed peas qui est vraiment pas mal


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2009)

floune13 a dit:


> le dernier album de black eyed peas qui est vraiment pas mal


 
N'y a-t-il pas le mot "musique" dans le titre de ce fil ???


----------



## maiwen (18 Juin 2009)

non ... "musik" ... donc du coup ça passe 

mais je te trouve bien intolérant, cher Ponk


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2009)

maiwen a dit:


> mais je te trouve bien intolérant, cher Ponk


 
Hé hé.
Ouaip.

_shut up, Ponk_
_just shut up !_


----------



## naas (18 Juin 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> N'y a-t-il pas le mot "musique" dans le titre de ce fil ???





maiwen a dit:


> non ... "musik" ... donc du coup ça passe
> 
> mais je te trouve bien intolérant, cher Ponk





PonkHead a dit:


> Hé hé.
> Ouaip.
> 
> _shut up, Ponk_
> _just shut up !_


naas de fessebook.com vous invite à rejoindre le groupe 
*"toi aussi tu trouves black eyed peas pourri"*

  









​


----------



## MacBookAndiPod (20 Juin 2009)

Moi J'écoute:
- Do
- Fonk Me
Les deux titres sont de _Shaka Ponk_, un groupe de Rock électronisé...
Mon coup de c&#339;ur du moment 
Fonk Me - Shaka Ponk: La meilleure pour moi...


----------



## Epépé (21 Juin 2009)

The Killing Tide par Sol Invictus






Un brin de tristesse, de minimalisme, d'arrangements martiaux, ...

Pas vraiment de saison - à réserver à un long dimanche d'hiver à la campagne.


----------



## KARL40 (21 Juin 2009)

Le dernier SONIC YOUTH "The eternal"






Moins expérimental et plus noisy ... donc largement plus accessible.
Mais très bon LP comme déjà évoqué ici .... :love:


----------



## wath68 (21 Juin 2009)

Gros coup de coeur :

Fever Ray - When I Grow Up
http://vimeo.com/3108686

Si c'est un repost, désolé, mais j'avais pas trop envie de me taper les 422 pages


----------



## numsix (22 Juin 2009)

Je rédecouvre un peu Shirley Bassey. C'est ce que j'écoute, mais on peut regarder aussi, ....

[YOUTUBE]bD7TNss60H8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Selthis (22 Juin 2009)

Kid A & Amnesiac :rose:


----------



## teo (22 Juin 2009)

Découvert grâce à huexley sur le blog du compositeur, différentes pièces jouées en live, extraites de la BO de la série _Battlestar Galactica_, lors d'une soirée-concert le 13 juin dernier, avec Bear McReary, BrEndAns Band, et les musiciens du BG Orchestra.

Bear McCreary et Katee Sackhoff (_Kara Thrace)_
Kara Remembers Heeding the Call All Along the Watchtower

[YOUTUBE]5RqYwOTJK-4[/YOUTUBE]

Sortie du double cd de la 4e saison le 21 juillet.


----------



## huexley (22 Juin 2009)

teo a dit:


> Découvert grâce à huexley sur le blog du compositeur, différentes pièces jouées en live, extraites de la BO de la série _Battlestar Galactica_, lors d'une soirée-concert le 13 juin dernier, avec Bear McReary, BrEndAns Band, et les musiciens du BG Orchestra.
> 
> Bear McCreary et Katee Sackhoff (_Kara Thrace)_
> Kara Remembers Heeding the Call All Along the Watchtower
> ...



Un peu comme Teo j'avoue avoir une affection toute particulière pour les musiques de films ou de série qui peuvent être des morceaux de musique classique moderne à mon sens J'attends avec une immense impatience le dernier CD de Bear Mac Creary 

Sinon en ce moment, un peu plus musclé je fais bosser ma cochlée avec Serj Tankian depuis que System of a Down s'est séparé Empty Walls pour ceux qui aiment le genre c'est vraiment du tout bon, écoutable sur le site, naviguation dans la playlist en bas à gauche  (attention plutot cool de la part de l artiste, les morceaux sont en entiers et plutot de bonne qualité)


----------



## Dark-Tintin (23 Juin 2009)

Southern man
better keep your head
Don't forget
what your good book said
Southern change
gonna come at last
Now your crosses
are burning fast
Southern man

I saw cotton
and I saw black
Tall white mansions
and little shacks.
Southern man
when will you
pay them back?
I heard screamin'
and bullwhips cracking
How long? How long?

Southern man
better keep your head
Don't forget
what your good book said
Southern change
gonna come at last
Now your crosses
are burning fast
Southern man

Lily Belle,
your hair is golden brown
I've seen your black man
comin' round
Swear by God
I'm gonna cut him down!
I heard screamin'
and bullwhips cracking
How long? How long?


----------



## teo (23 Juin 2009)

Je me régale avec mes derniers achats en date, loin d'être des dernières trouvailles, simplement des excellents morceaux.

Chab, Closer to me et ses remixes. Monomanie, c'est si bon, je sais c'est pas la première fois que j'en cause  Les remix varient entre _très bon_ et _excellent_, parfois un peu trop long, mais bon, quand on transpire bien, on s'en fout :love: Le _Closer to Me (Lexicon Avenue Vocal Remix)_ ressemble par moment au _The Chase_ de Moroder, pas mal

Ayé, dans la boîte: Plastique de Rêve, avec ses Rêves de Plastique et son Lost In The City chez DFA. Un peu surpris par la brutalité du premier remix de _Resist_ présent sur _Lost in the City_, je préfère nettement le 2e. _Lost In the City (feat. Ghostape)_ est simplement nickel, les deux autres remixes sont bons mais l'original est le meilleur, j'aimerai bien l'entendre en soirée (d'ailleurs les toulousains: y'a de bons trucs par chez vous ce ouikende, avec Ghostape le samedi d'ailleurs). L'écrieur! t'es pas loin et c'est pour toi  )

Tout dernier achat, le norvégien Ugress dont je suis toujours très gros fan, entre son blog souvent passionnant (on y suit ses délires et ses créations tout au long de l'année, plus ses analyses svt percutantes sur l'actualité du joli monde des DRM et des majors), j'ai profité de son site en ligne pour acheter ses deux dernières sorties, *Unicorn* (2008) et *Reminiscience* (juin 2009) nettement plus avantageuses que sur le Store. Si vous aimez le bizaroïde tendance BO de films de sci-fi série Z, c'est parfait :love:
Pour Plastique de Rêve, il arrive de Berlin ce samedi soir au Divan du Monde, j'espérais y trainer _Chang_ vu qu'il apprécierait sans doute le côté acid et disco du truc, mais ce dernier doit être en train de se dorer la pilule avec sa douce de l'autre côté des Pyrénées, on verra bien si khyu est intéressé (va falloir que je chaperonne)


----------



## macarel (23 Juin 2009)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Southern man
> better keep your head
> Don't forget
> what your good book said
> ...



M*rde, tu me fais pleurer, je vais toute suite écouter  After the Goldrush et Harvest, je ne suis pas un nostalgique, mais là... ,


----------



## MacEntouziast (24 Juin 2009)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Southern man
> ......
> How long? How long?


 
ça, ça c'est une pure merveille !!!






*Live at Massey Hall 1971 de Neil Young*


----------



## Dark-Tintin (24 Juin 2009)

[YOUTUBE]rWovzUEe4l8[/YOUTUBE]

Pour continuer... :love:


----------



## toys (25 Juin 2009)

s'est un morceaux de likhan' sortie sur 7records qui occupe mes nuit en ce moment

ici pour ecouter deux trois chose de chez eux


----------



## itako (25 Juin 2009)

aa j'ai le 7EVEN08 qui comporte deux tracks de Likhan


----------



## Dark-Tintin (25 Juin 2009)

[YOUTUBE]rpRiSb_Ir-s[/YOUTUBE] 

Retour y'a 10 ans


----------



## KARL40 (25 Juin 2009)

A chaque fois que je croise le mot "paranoid", un riff me revient en tête ....

[YOUTUBE]_aIhh9nFYv4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## fedo (25 Juin 2009)

> A chaque fois que je croise le mot "paranoid", un riff me revient en tête ....


Ils sont en procès entre eux actuellement (Osbourne vs Iommy), prémonitoire 

Eux aussi bientôt:
[YOUTUBE]ZjRHx7BJwI8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## teo (26 Juin 2009)

_Idioteque_ et *Radiohead* sur *Kid A* et _Creep_ sur *Pablo Honey* 
Et après pour dormir,  Cute & Cult, d'Agoria, avec sa reprise d'_Idioteque_ et Angelo Badalamenti, Carl Craig, James Holden, Age Of Love, Jam & Spoon, Iggy Pop, Swayzak, Basic Channel, LFO&#8230;

*Radiohead* et _Creep_, c'est un autre monde, c'est tellement différent de Radiohead, maintenant.









*Age of Love*, je me demande si Agoria n'a pas refait découvrir ce titre/groupe à beaucoup de dj, c'est fou ce qu'on l'a entendu depuis un an&#8230;


----------



## jpmiss (26 Juin 2009)

J'écoute pas Michael Jackson


----------



## teo (26 Juin 2009)

C'est pas une obligation, surtout si tu n'aimes pas 
Y'a pas grand chose à dire. Deux artistes sont morts (n'oublions pas la Drôle de Dame non plus&#8230; cancer aussi), et beaucoup d'autres, en silence, loin des projos.
Le reste ne sera que papier froissé demain. Et révélations à scandale après-demain. Qu'on le laisse enfin tranquille.

Allez&#8230;*Billie Jean&#8230; pitin ce morceau est beau&#8230;


----------



## Fìx (26 Juin 2009)

Bon.... en désespoir de cause... j'pose ma question ici à tout hasard...


Demain, grâce à ma copine qui m'a fait la surprise d'acheter des billets, je dois aller au concert de Dépêche Mode au Stade de France! (yourrrouuuuh!!! :sleep: )

Bref...

J'viens de faire le tour des moyens de s'y rendre....  et apparemment, les places de parking, c'est 15 par voiture! (et on est à 2 voitures  )

Donc du coup, j'aimerai bien y aller en transport en commun.... mais j'arrive pas à savoir à quelle heure fini le concert... (et c'est celle ci qui déterminera si on peut ou non y aller en train, sachant que ceux qu'on emprunte s'arrêtent de circuler aux alentours de 0h00 / 0h30)

J'ai l'heure d'ouverture des portes (18h00) et l'heure du début de l'évènement (19h30) [vu ici]

À priori, le vrai début du concert devrait être autour de 20h00 / 20h30

Est ce que quelqu'un sait combien de temps dure leurs concerts? 

Merci d'avance! :rose: (et désolé de devoir couper le topic pour ça...  )


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Juin 2009)

Vers 23h ça devrait être bouclé.
Moi j'y vais en deux roues...


----------



## Fìx (26 Juin 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Moi j'y vais en deux roues...



Nous on en a 6 de trop de roues! La chance!! :rateau:  



Fab'Fab a dit:


> Vers 23h ça devrait être bouclé.



23h?... Arff, c'est moins tard que c'que j'pensais mais ça reste sûrement encore trop tard... dernier train en partance de Montparnasse pour retrouver ma banlieue ouest est à ... 23h58...

D'autant que ça doit être la cohue en sortant du SDF... et qu'c'est même pas sûr qu'on puisse s'incruster dans le premier train venu... :sick: 

Bon bin merci quand même!....  ... J'sais toujours pas comment faire... ça m'streeeeeesse!:hein:


----------



## jpmiss (26 Juin 2009)

Fix78 a dit:


> Bon bin merci quand même!....  ... J'sais toujours pas comment faire... ça m'streeeeeesse!:hein:


Tu vas devant le stade, tu revend tes places 3 fois plus chères et tu rentre chez toi.


----------



## Amok (26 Juin 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> J'écoute pas Michael Jackson



Moi non plus. Mais là je regarde ! :love: :love: :love:

[YOUTUBE]zwvix7uEQg0[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## tirhum (26 Juin 2009)

Mitou...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juin 2009)

De circonstance, terrible.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juin 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> De circonstance, terrible.




Ok. Il en restera au moins *ça*. Et c'est déjà bien.

[YOUTUBE]bR9BJNEG8oo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## wath68 (26 Juin 2009)

[YOUTUBE]oNs_69HkyDE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juin 2009)

[YOUTUBE]rg0Hhmm07VM[/YOUTUBE]


Uma.... .


----------



## tirhum (27 Juin 2009)

Je ne connaissais pas... 
À la première écoute, ça me paraît pas mal...
Du son comme je l'aime...


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Juin 2009)

Et pourtant c'est juste de la merde, comme tout ce qui est exposé ici sous de fallacieux prétextes culturels...


----------



## tirhum (27 Juin 2009)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Et pourtant c'est juste de la merde, comme tout ce qui est exposé ici sous de fallacieux prétextes culturels...


Ah, bah on ne peux pas écouter du John Hammond* en permanence non plus, hein !... 


* c'était juste un exemple...


----------



## Selthis (27 Juin 2009)

Un bon p'tit What The Story (Morning Glory) pour me foutre la pèche, j'en ai besoin là -_-


----------



## Amok (29 Juin 2009)

Yep ! 

[YOUTUBE]Q7jG8EWr63k[/YOUTUBE]

​


----------



## oliver939 (29 Juin 2009)

good things, c' est du bon


----------



## teo (30 Juin 2009)

_DJ 1976_, charmant ourson barbu, soirée _Yes Sir... I can boogie (Nov 06)_. Electro-house suintante.

*Catalogue*, double CD compilation du label de David Carretta, Space Factory.
On retrouve sur *Catalogue* différents titres d'artistes du label, _Carretta_ évidemment, _Adriano Canzian_, _The Change_ et des remix par _The Hacker, ASCII.Disco_ ou _Alexander Robotnick_.

En parallèle, _Plastique de Rêve_ que l'on retrouve sur la compilation, sort chez eux, _This is summer_ le 13 juillet (iTMS) (avec  _Ghostape_ en featuring).
This is Summer, Dance On et Love on the Tape sont écoutables sur sa page MySpace ou la page du label. Si vous appréciez les influences solaires hédonistes disco, vocoder acid, ça devrait vous plaire.


----------



## Chang (30 Juin 2009)

Teo >> 

De mon cote, je decouvre avec un avis partage le double CD International Deejay Gigolos 8. Un titre sort du lot largement et je le passe en boucle. On le retrouve sur d'autres labels dont Joia Records :

*Eric Prydz Feat. Adeva  -  In & Out (Hugg & Pepp Remix)*







clic pour ecouter sur beatport

​


----------



## KARL40 (30 Juin 2009)

DEPORTIVO (trio rock français déjà évoqué ici) met en libre téléchargement son DVD retraçant
quelques concerts de 2008.

Alors, avant que votre FAI ne vous dénonce, C'EST PAR ICI 

Outre l'excellente initiative, une belle heure de musique ...

Et pour ceux qui n'auraient pas le DVD de RATM "Battle of Mexico", à noter qu'il est à 7 .
A ce prix là, c'est cadeau ...


----------



## teo (2 Juillet 2009)

_@ KARL40:   Le tc en torrent a vrt pas pris bcp de temps, à noter que le groupe propose deux choix de qualité _

Un vieux souvenir balancé par iTunes _ah le bon lait des noix de coco_ 
Fab' ? :love:

[YOUTUBE]HiAYmEvuUng[/YOUTUBE]

Et ensuite pointe à l'horizon, Orbital et les Sparks avec l'excellent _Acid Pants_ sur *Blue Album* 


[YOUTUBE]lZILFghhQXY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Juillet 2009)

teo a dit:


> _@ KARL40:   Le tc en torrent a vrt pas pris bcp de temps, à noter que le groupe propose deux choix de qualité _
> 
> Un vieux souvenir balancé par iTunes _ah le bon lait des noix de coco_
> Fab' ? :love:
> ...



Oh mon Doc!!! :love::love::love:


----------



## teo (2 Juillet 2009)

A le revoir, je trouve que les fameuses misses aux noix de coco font assez _femmes au foyer désespérées_ quelque part, non ?


----------



## naas (2 Juillet 2009)

Les sparks m'ont toujours fait délirer, autant en musique qu'en dégaine :love:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2009)

Sont choupinet ceux là. 


[YOUTUBE]7cfahXQh-X8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Juillet 2009)

Petite plongée dans les tréfonds de ma discothèque:

[YOUTUBE]_152hzt9Clc[/YOUTUBE]



:love::love::love:


----------



## teo (3 Juillet 2009)

arrrgh les nouveaux romantiques et les pirates  ça me rappelle pas mal de bons moments 

Ce matin, *Vitalic* (*OK Cowboy, Bells EP*), *R. Taha* (_Voilà, voilà (Justin Robertson mix)_), *Sneaker Pimps* (_Loretta Young Silks_ sur la BO de *Queer As Folk*)


Pour les Corses et ceux qui n'ont pas la chance de pouvoir y aller, le Festival Calvi on the Rocks, c'est dès ce soir et pas mal de concerts sont en direct sur Awdio.com  Il suffit de s'inscrire


----------



## numsix (3 Juillet 2009)

Aller, un peu de génie dans ce topic, ....

[YOUTUBE]P4TbrgIdm0E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2009)

C'est lourd, c'est saturé, c'est The Meek.


Dans l'attente du vinyle, je les passe en boucle , *ici*, et *là*.   :style:


----------



## KARL40 (6 Juillet 2009)

Grande claque après avoir vu ISIS.
C'est tantôt violent, tantôt hypnotique.
Bref, leur musique "métal" mais empruntant au "post rock" coucou: Mogwai) est extraordinaire ...

Donc ce soir c'est ISIS et leur "Panopticon"


----------



## FlnY (7 Juillet 2009)

je suis tombé amoureux de la musique de fin de 'shooter ,tireur d'elite' qui est entre autre 'otis taylor - natis letter' 

vraiment enorme!!!


----------



## patlek (7 Juillet 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Ah, bah on ne peux pas écouter du John Hammond* en permanence non plus, hein !...
> 
> 
> * c'était juste un exemple...



John hammond, non, mais Lightnin' Hopkins: oui.

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/PILGaerSSEk&hl=fr&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/PILGaerSSEk&hl=fr&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Selthis (7 Juillet 2009)

Le CD2 de In Rainbows


----------



## KARL40 (7 Juillet 2009)

... avec du son et une belle vidéo ...

... ICI ...


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Juillet 2009)

KARL40 a dit:


> Grande claque après avoir vu ISIS.
> C'est tantôt violent, tantôt hypnotique.
> Bref, leur musique "métal" mais empruntant au "post rock" coucou: Mogwai) est extraordinaire ...
> 
> Donc ce soir c'est ISIS et leur "Panopticon"



Je te conseille leur excellente Fish Tank Session avec Aerogramme :love:


----------



## Fìx (8 Juillet 2009)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="445" height="364"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/aejQHbet5YY&hl=fr&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x5d1719&color2=0xcd311b&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/aejQHbet5YY&hl=fr&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x5d1719&color2=0xcd311b&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="445" height="364"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


Ce mec est un dieu!!! :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## numsix (8 Juillet 2009)

*Encre*, toujours plus minimaliste, ....


----------



## naas (8 Juillet 2009)

Silence est un artiste français disponible sur jamendo en libre téléchargement, certains morceaux comme encre ou mort sont tout simplement magnifiques, prenant d'une beauté prenante.


----------



## fedo (8 Juillet 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Je te conseille leur excellente Fish Tank Session avec Aerogramme :love:



perso j'ai trouvé ça décevant globalement. pourtant j'aime bien _Isis_.
leurs 2 derniers albums sont un peu plus fades également à mon goût.


----------



## DeepDark (8 Juillet 2009)

naas a dit:


> Silence est un artiste français disponible sur jamendo en libre téléchargement, certains morceaux comme encre ou mort sont tout simplement magnifiques, prenant d'une beauté prenante.


En parlant de Jamendo, le nouveau David TMX n'est pas mal du tout.
Toujours à prendre au moins au second degré...

_Comme un mur_ et _A Gaza_ sont des perles...





--------------------------------------------------------------------

"L'autre" Silence n'est pas mal non plus...


----------



## naas (8 Juillet 2009)

David TMX me fait marrer depuis ses tout premiers albums  entre un bon son bien péchu et des paroles drôles, acides ou juste deconnates, David TMX est un artiste hors norme qui se fout des plans medias.
Son vrai métier c'est d'ailleurs d'aider les jeunes dans les quartiers tout un programme.


----------



## KARL40 (8 Juillet 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Je te conseille leur excellente Fish Tank Session avec Aerogramme :love:



Je ne connais pas leur session avec Aerogramme ... Va falloir que je trouve cela.



fedo a dit:


> perso j'ai trouvé ça décevant globalement. pourtant j'aime bien _Isis_.
> leurs 2 derniers albums sont un peu plus fades également à mon goût.



Pas encore écouté le "wavering radiant" mais je me doute qu'on s'éloigne de
plus en plus d' "oceanic"

Mais excellent groupe de scène :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Juillet 2009)

Fix78 a dit:


> Ce mec est un dieu!!! :love: :love: :love: :love:



Dieu... C'est ma bite... :style:


----------



## Fìx (9 Juillet 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Dieu... C'est ma bite... :style:



Et comme on dit : « bite n'a pas d'oeil »...... ça s'tient!


----------



## Epépé (9 Juillet 2009)

Pas de Mont Ventoux cette année pour le Tour de France. 

Pour pallier cette absence, Mont Ventoux par The Land of Nod. 

De l'expérimental/instrumental/postrock/drone (barrer la mention inutile), des samples (notamment d'Anquetil), des field recordings (les cigales ...) 






Un sommet


----------



## teo (9 Juillet 2009)

J'ai découvert The Residents tout au long de cette nuit.

Encore sur le cul de la vigueur, de la créativité et de la longévité de ce groupe


----------



## Philippe (9 Juillet 2009)

> Le deuxième album des Residents, peut-être leur plus connu, sort en 1976. The Third Reich 'n' Roll pastiche le rock des années 1960 : ses deux longs titres se basent sur des enregistrements de classiques du rock 'n' roll (Beatles, Cream, Doors, Rolling Stones...) découpés, doublés, aux paroles et aux instrumentations modifiées. Les chansons originales ont ensuite été retirées des bandes, laissant les seules performances nouvelles. L'album est surtout connu pour sa pochette, qui représente le présentateur Dick Clark en uniforme nazi, entouré de svastikas et de petits Hitler.



Purée ... j'ai encore ce LP 

(mais plus de platine ...  )



teo a dit:


> J'ai découvert The Residents tout au long de cette nuit.
> 
> Encore sur le cul de la vigueur, de la créativité et de la longévité de ce groupe



Si les albums plus récents sont de la qualité des trois premiers ... il faudrait que je m'y remette  merci Teo de me rappeler l'existence de ce groupe, plus jamais écouté depuis des lustres ... :rose:


----------



## teo (10 Juillet 2009)

Du prochain Love on the tape EP de Plastique de rêve, son _It's Summer !! ft. feat. Ghostape_, dispo dès ce lundi. Ce sera ma bo de l'été, la plage, la brise dans les arbres, courir sur le sable, regarder les étoiles, boire des verres, danser. Sautillant et tenace, comme un parfum de Moroder, 30 ans plus tard.

Et pour _changer un peu_, certains pourront me retrouver là c'est cool de voyager léger, les 100k devenaient encombrants
Même si je passe régulièrement sur les autres comptes


----------



## Patamach (10 Juillet 2009)

*Sunn 0)))* - Monoliths & Dimensions

Comme disait mon ami Pierre: qui est d'un style proche de Michael Jackson, mais pas très.












​


----------



## naas (10 Juillet 2009)

Tu parles que c'est proche mais pas trop 
je me demandais en tant que parent si un fil adolescent écoutait ça comment je réagirais :bebe:


----------



## teo (12 Juillet 2009)

Je redécouvre quelques accapellas du roi de la pop disponibles facilement sur Youtube, ça change de ce qu'on nous bassine les oreilles depuis 3 semaines et cela rend même acceptable des titres que je n'ai pourtant jamais aimé.

Sinon, là
_Billie Jean (Da Fresh boot)_ par dA frESh's, _Lost In the City EP_ par Plastique de Rêve et la compilation _The Music of *Labi Siffre*_, si vous aimez les belles voix originales, les beaux textes, faut y goûter, Labi is great&#8230;


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Juillet 2009)

[YOUTUBE]DxAW2ejA29Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juillet 2009)

[YOUTUBE]Hw0tZZQIGQY[/YOUTUBE]

Ils sont pas toujours au top. Surtout ces derniers temps. Mais celui-là, c'est mon chouchou.


----------



## teo (13 Juillet 2009)

Juste avant d'aller dormir, hop dans l'iPod pour cet été&#8230; dispo depuis minuit 

Thanks _Daze_


----------



## KARL40 (13 Juillet 2009)

Patamach a dit:


> *Sunn 0)))* - Monoliths & Dimensions
> 
> Comme disait mon ami Pierre: qui est d'un style proche de Michael Jackson, mais pas très.
> 
> ...



Album beaucoup plus accessible avec deux morceaux que j'ai bien aimé : "Big Church"
et  le bourdon-jazzy "Alice"


----------



## wath68 (13 Juillet 2009)

Back to the classic ... qui dépote !

[YOUTUBE]D4rsRQqHtMw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Chang (17 Juillet 2009)

teo a dit:


> Du prochain Love on the tape EP de Plastique de rêve, son _It's Summer !! ft. feat. Ghostape_, dispo dès ce lundi. Ce sera ma bo de l'été...



Ca me fait penser au Birthday Party que l'Ecrieur avait mis en fond d'une video avec sa trogne dedans ... c'est pas mal, dansant, parfait pour les aperos a faire decoller une nuit ...  ...

Bon sinon, juste avant de repartir, je me suis offert quelques CDs que je cherchais depuis un bout de temps:






Chemical Brothers - Brothers Gonna Work It Out

Plus dispo en France, il a fallu l'importer. C'est quand meme dommage. Si vous ne connaissez pas grand chose des CB, autant prendre ce CD si vous le trouvez, c'est l'indispensable mix, un melange savoureux de funk et de house et de techno ... ce CD et les Live99 des Daft Punks ce sont des monuments beats electroniques ... :love: ...






Eels - Meet The Eels

Un best of des morceaux des Eels. Ca me rappel une epoque particuliere ou je partageais une chambrette avec un pote qui les ecoutait beaucoup. J'apprecie maintenant plus qu'avant. C'est rock, tres melodique ... la guitare comme ca, j'aime beaucoup et le piano aussi ...







Cat Power - You Are Free

Eh ouais, depuis le temps que je voulais m'y essayer. Pas de regret. Tres smooth and cool comme une pommade pour les oreilles qui ferait du bien ... jolie voix, posee, impressionante. 
​


----------



## thunderheart (17 Juillet 2009)

The Bellrays, "Hard Sweet and Sticky"  
http://open.spotify.com/album/7mD6j0oDhC3kM0KaEOe6vx
spotify:album:7mD6j0oDhC3kM0KaEOe6vx

ps : je colle les deux liens que me propose Spotify, faut me dire si j'ai pas bon :love:


----------



## fedo (17 Juillet 2009)

wath68 a dit:


> Back to the classic ... qui dépote !
> 
> pareil j'ai un revival Soundgarden en ce moment mais y a beaucoup à jeter je trouve et les manières de Chris Cornell sont parfois lourdes.


----------



## thunderheart (18 Juillet 2009)

Robert Cray ce matin, "Poor Johnny"
Je ne me lasse pas d'entendre ce titre 
Parfait pour ce samedi matin, un bon café et hop


----------



## smog (18 Juillet 2009)

Chang a dit:


> Eels - Meet The Eels
> 
> Un best of des morceaux des Eels. Ca me rappel une epoque particuliere ou je partageais une chambrette avec un pote qui les ecoutait beaucoup. J'apprecie maintenant plus qu'avant. C'est rock, tres melodique ... la guitare comme ca, j'aime beaucoup et le piano aussi ...



Excellent les EELS. "Rags To Rags", "A Daisy Through Concrete", "Manchild", "Novocaïne For The Soul", ces morceaux me transportent toujours autant...
Quelqu'un les avait vus au festival du Semnoz (Annecy) en '96 ou 97 ?

Par ailleurs, je me rappelle qu'un titre des Chemical Bros avait été choisi pour une pub d'Air France. J'aimais beaucoup l'atmosphère : tu sais de quel titre il s'agit ? Merci !


----------



## wath68 (18 Juillet 2009)

Je me permet de répondre :
Asleep From Day, sur l'album Surrender


[YOUTUBE]5FHTZ-5r1wM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## smog (18 Juillet 2009)

Merci Beaucoup wath68 !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h10 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h00 ----------

Pour ma part, un petit Ad Vanderveen...

[YOUTUBE]9eH1ipkuc9k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## macinside (18 Juillet 2009)

j'écoute un grand classique 

[YOUTUBE]TKz4qVmUz84[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## EtVlan (18 Juillet 2009)

smog a dit:


> Par ailleurs, je me rappelle qu'un titre des Chemical Bros avait été choisi pour une pub d'Air France. J'aimais beaucoup l'atmosphère : tu sais de quel titre il s'agit ? Merci !



Avec une petite recherche de 5 secondes: 

'Asleep from Day' The Chemical Brothers

[YOUTUBE]eIyokj7MuB0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## maiwen (18 Juillet 2009)

EtVlan a dit:


> Avec une petite recherche de 5 secondes:



Asleep from Day donc 

smog : oui si tu clic sur la vidéo, ca t'emmène sur la page youtube, et tu regardes dans les commentaires c'est écrit.

oops j'avais pas vu que wath avait répondu déjà :rose:


----------



## smog (18 Juillet 2009)

EtVlan a dit:


> Avec une petite recherche de 5 secondes:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]eIyokj7MuB0[/YOUTUBE]



Et tu crois que ça allait me donner le titre du morceau 

Je profitais du post précédent pour demander, c'est tout (mais merci quand même).


----------



## EtVlan (18 Juillet 2009)

Je l'avais ajouté dans mon post a 15h31, mais tu as été plus vite...


----------



## wath68 (18 Juillet 2009)

Curve - Faît Accompli (Album: Doppelgänger - 1992)

[YOUTUBE]SN5E-FYzm8c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Epépé (19 Juillet 2009)

Le troisième album de Bronnt Industries Kapital (Guy Bartell & des collaborations de Nick Talbot, de Gravenhurst) 






Assez indéfinissable


----------



## RickDeckard (20 Juillet 2009)

Qu'est ce que j'écoute ? 






Ca faisait longtemps que je ne l'avais pas écouté. C'est toujours autant de bonheur (comme avec chacun ses albums, même si j'ai une préférence pour Végétal). Ce mélange d'électro, d'acoustique et de trip-hop, l'une des rares Artistes françaises (en tout cas chez les majors) :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Juillet 2009)

Un live de Talk Talk de 86.
Un bonheur. :love::love::love:


----------



## wath68 (21 Juillet 2009)

Excellent ce groupe (surtout leurs derniers albums), et superbe live.

J'en ai un de 1984, en Hollande qui est extra aussi,
trouvé sur le forum français de Talk Talk.


----------



## Chang (21 Juillet 2009)

Mais que fait la police du mauvais gout ???


----------



## Epépé (21 Juillet 2009)

War Sucks Ep - Spectrum - Indie/Expérimental/Psychédélisme

Composé entre autres de Pete Kember (Sonic Boom) - moitié de Spacemen 3 - Spectrum reprend notamment  le War Sucks de Red Crayola/Krayola

[YOUTUBE]cItWvHV3V7E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## tirhum (21 Juillet 2009)

Chang a dit:


> Mais que fait la police du mauvais gout ???


Elle écoute ta musique !...


----------



## thunderheart (22 Juillet 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1kDXWJYFD8o


----------



## DeepDark (22 Juillet 2009)

thunderheart a dit:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1kDXWJYFD8o





> Cette vidéo n'est pas disponible dans votre pays en raison de restrictions sur les droits d'auteur.



:rateau:




----------------------------------------------------

Sinon j'me tape _Nostalgie_ toute la journée (donc 8h30 per day ).
Une horreur.
J'en arrive au point que je ne peux même plus écouter de musique tout court, overdose je suppose :mouais:

----------------------------------------------------


Mon dernier achat : Emiliana Torrini.









Ou :

[YOUTUBE]MJHgMD1S0bg[/YOUTUBE]

Dont je ne me lasse pas


----------



## fedo (23 Juillet 2009)

Chang a dit:


> Mais que fait la police du mauvais gout ???



y en a pas en France.
cela dit ailleurs on plus...


----------



## thunderheart (23 Juillet 2009)

E.S.T. "Leucocyte" 
http://open.spotify.com/track/0rExP0RfY0ZwDeuQSOHMx5
spotify:track:0rExP0RfY0ZwDeuQSOHMx5

Apaisant, voire aplaisant


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2009)

Ne plaira pas à tout le monde mais tant pis 

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Q36fLfcP5uo&hl=fr&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Q36fLfcP5uo&hl=fr&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## naas (23 Juillet 2009)

Corentin cela ne passe pas sur iPhone :sick:


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Juillet 2009)

naas a dit:


> Corentin cela ne passe pas sur iPhone :sick:



T'as rien perdu :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2009)

naas a dit:


> Corentin cela ne passe pas sur iPhone :sick:



Je sais bien que tu n'aimes pas le rap, il est où d'ailleurs ce thread où l'on parle des chansons et chanteurs que l'on n'aime pas ? :rateau:

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/6R0MIZ56ros&hl=fr&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/6R0MIZ56ros&hl=fr&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## naas (23 Juillet 2009)

Funk, techno boum boum, compagnie créole, disco ? 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h23 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h22 ----------

J'adore iam mais le rap n'est effectivement pas la tasse de thé


----------



## thunderheart (23 Juillet 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YQjSqJ0I0UI


----------



## itako (23 Juillet 2009)

je sors de ma fistfuck rougeol, alors j'écoute faith no more un peu fort.


----------



## DeepDark (23 Juillet 2009)

Faute de ne pas avoir pu aller au paléo, je réécoute certains concerts :style:

Et dans 15 minutes en Live sur Couleur3 


:love:


----------



## thunderheart (23 Juillet 2009)

Ce soir, une petite playlist d'Erik Truffaz 
Vous aimez ?


----------



## richard-deux (24 Juillet 2009)

thunderheart a dit:


> Ce soir, une petite playlist d'Erik Truffaz
> Vous aimez ?



Je n'aime pas son triple album (le dernier) "_Rendez-Vous : Paris, Bénarès, Mexico_".
:rateau:


----------



## thunderheart (24 Juillet 2009)

richarddeux a dit:


> Je n'aime pas son triple album (le dernier) "_Rendez-Vous : Paris, Bénarès, Mexico_".
> :rateau:



Itou, j'ai un peu de mal à accrocher. J'écoute surtout Arkhangelsk, Face à Face, Saloua, sa production de 2005 à 2007.

Ce matin au boulot :mouais:, cette magnifique chanson colle bien avec l'ambiance du jour...
[YOUTUBE]
<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Qw5eTaGSKPc&hl=fr&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Qw5eTaGSKPc&hl=fr&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## richard-deux (24 Juillet 2009)

thunderheart a dit:


> J'écoute surtout Arkhangelsk, Face à Face, Saloua, sa production de 2005 à 2007.



Pareil. 

Bon concert, WebO !!!


----------



## WebOliver (24 Juillet 2009)

richarddeux a dit:


> Bon concert, WebO !!!



Merci Je vais le voir ce soir, en effet, à Paléo (bon, pas le meilleur endroit pour bien apprécier) dans la même formation qu'en novembre dernier.

Surpris en bien par le dernier tryptique. J'apprécie beaucoup Bénarès, et Mexico, un peu moins Paris.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2009)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/XAixXMbyOBc&hl=fr&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/XAixXMbyOBc&hl=fr&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## hegemonikon (24 Juillet 2009)

C'est l'été, qu'il est doux de se prélasser au soleil avec la grande *Beth Carvalho*:
_*
*Dança da solidão _

[Youtube]My7CknzbUUs[/Youtube]

Sa fille se joint à la danse, quel bonheur ! :love:

_Coisinha do pai_

[Youtube]hpKWu5S3-_o[/Youtube]


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2009)

Eiffel se réveille.

Concert au Bataclan en novembre. :love: :love: :love:
J'ai mes places. 

Nouvel album en octobre.
Un extrait sur le site eiffelnews.com

Romain Humeau a fait un album solo il y a quelques années. Ca s'écoute bien. Les textes sont vraiment sympa. Pi' il a tout arrangé lui-même.


----------



## thunderheart (24 Juillet 2009)

[YOUTUBE]
<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/XF7c4sNdT78&hl=fr&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/XF7c4sNdT78&hl=fr&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## DeepDark (24 Juillet 2009)

Hugh Coltman, _Stories from the safe house_.









Et toujours certains Live du Paléo festival (lien vers podcast)

Je vous recommande très fortement le Live de Tim & Puma Mimi.
(je sais je radote, mais c'est tellement bon )




Edit : Le Live d'hier soir 
Deux albums à 2.99 sur le Store :style:
4 titres dispo gratuitement sur leur site 

(je n'ai pas pu me retenir :rose​


----------



## GrInGoo (24 Juillet 2009)

Tom frager - Give me that love


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2009)

DeepDark a dit:


> Je vous recommande très fortement le Live de Tim & Puma Mimi.
> (je sais je radote, mais c'est tellement bon )



+ quarante-douze. :love:


----------



## macinside (24 Juillet 2009)

la j'écoute ça :love:






Oui je veux reveiller le punk qui est moi :love:

[YOUTUBE]H1GZydVTdnI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## thunderheart (25 Juillet 2009)

Il me semble que j'en ai déjà parlé, mais bon, une deuxième couche 

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/nZj4pQgB5EQ&hl=fr&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/nZj4pQgB5EQ&hl=fr&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Schillier21 (25 Juillet 2009)

DeepDark a dit:


> Faute de ne pas avoir pu aller au paléo, je réécoute certains concerts :style:
> 
> Et dans 15 minutes en Live sur Couleur3
> 
> ...



merci pour l'adresse, comme ça je peux réécouter les superbes concerts de "girls in the kitchen" et "daily bread" !!


----------



## hegemonikon (25 Juillet 2009)

Je ne m'en lasse pas: 

- Who are you ?
- I'm the enchanting wizard of rhythm !
- Why did you come here ?
- I came here to tell you about the rhythms of the Universe !

[YOUTUBE]vfH6lcL7o6Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Romuald (25 Juillet 2009)

[YOUTUBE]pVGu0visDbE[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Juillet 2009)

macinside a dit:


> la j'écoute ça :love:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Pourquoi, c'est du Punk, ça ? :mouais:
Ca me ferait mal...


----------



## thunderheart (27 Juillet 2009)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/JPqslJsZxeY&hl=fr&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/JPqslJsZxeY&hl=fr&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Juillet 2009)

Quel massacre.
Un jour peut-être, les rappeurs deviendront des musiciens capables de composer une musique plutôt que de piller l'existant.


----------



## thunderheart (27 Juillet 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Quel massacre.
> Un jour peut-être, les rappeurs deviendront des musiciens capables de composer une musique plutôt que de piller l'existant.



Allons, allons...


----------



## naas (27 Juillet 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Quel massacre.
> Un jour peut-être, les rappeurs deviendront des musiciens capables de composer une musique plutôt que de piller l'existant.


Si à la limite ils pillaient en faisant des trucs sympa


----------



## thunderheart (27 Juillet 2009)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/61U90Pqo-rU&hl=fr&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/61U90Pqo-rU&hl=fr&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

envie de danser


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Juillet 2009)

thunderheart a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/61U90Pqo-rU&hl=fr&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/61U90Pqo-rU&hl=fr&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> envie de danser



Tu vois quand tu veux


----------



## wath68 (27 Juillet 2009)

Souvenirs souvenirs.

Un classique.
Vu la première fois chez Sidney, H.I.P, H.O.P :rateau: (à chiper, à choper)

[YOUTUBE]O4o8TeqKhgY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## thunderheart (28 Juillet 2009)

Un de mes préférés de Miles
http://open.spotify.com/album/56ceqb7nemTmbcTKEj5sRJ
spotify:track:4mlA8VSRcFVzUIr5YLJ6x5


----------



## teo (28 Juillet 2009)

Après quasiment 15 jours sans musique, je Plastique de Rêve en boucle.

Pardon. J'ai "découvert" un truc cet été  _Helmut Fritz_ et _Ca m'énerve_. Un vieux truc donc . Un de mes ex m'en avait parlé il y a quelques semaines et j'avais pas franchement été emballé par sa description :rateau: C'est une de mes nièces qui m'a fait découvrir ça sur son iPod sur la plage  A Noël, c'est _Fatal Bazooka_ à la montagne 

Ne vous méprenez pas, ça m'a bien fait marrer avec mes neveux et nièces, les paroles me parlent quelque part, un concept parisien, ou presque . Mais le son, l'emballage, le packaging, c'est vraiment de la malbouffe pour oreilles affaiblies. Et le formatage à 3-4mn est insupportable Heureusement, ne pas avoir de télé et ne pas écouter les grands réseaux nationaux permet d'échapper à ce genre de marronnier musical.


----------



## itako (28 Juillet 2009)

étrangement j'ai vu personne en parler, j'ai peut-être pas fais trop gaffe:







et puis des trucs de jeune, à la manière de totems flare, ce machin est composé en dents de scie, c'est quand même de la balle.





A côté de ça toujours la raie de moderat et puis j'essaye crystale castles

J'avais oublié aussi ça :




La track Pig Dync est un monstre avec plein d'acide dedans.

Et puis j'ai récupéré une affiche géante de Chinese man au live.


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Juillet 2009)

Sorti en 2008.
Pas du grand Queen, mais pas mal.


----------



## JPTK (29 Juillet 2009)

Plus je l'écoute et plus je l'aime, tout aussi bon en concert, un mélange entre Arcade Fire, Flotation Toy Warning et un soupçon de Calexico.

*GET WELL SOON* - _REST NOW, WEARY HEAD! YOU WILL GET WELL SOON
_


----------



## teo (30 Juillet 2009)

Chab, Closer to me, feat. JD Davis, The Remixes.
L'addiction est totale, la monomanie absolue.

Il est tard.
_Nous ne dormirons pas demain_
Sans doute aujourd'hui pas beaucoup non plus.

_Chez Saw Rec de Satoshi Tomiie._


----------



## thunderheart (30 Juillet 2009)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/SP9Dj2nvW3Q&hl=fr&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/SP9Dj2nvW3Q&hl=fr&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

...


----------



## JPTK (30 Juillet 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Quel massacre.
> Un jour peut-être, les rappeurs deviendront des musiciens capables de composer une musique plutôt que de piller l'existant.








Si jeune et déjà si vieux con.
Comme si le rap ce résumait à cette musique commerciale pour téléphages MTViens.
Une fois de plus tu ne sais pas de quoi tu parles.


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Juillet 2009)

JPTK a dit:


> Si jeune et déjà si vieux con.
> Comme si le rap ce résumait à cette musique commerciale pour téléphages MTViens.
> Une fois de plus tu ne sais pas de quoi tu parles.



Mon pauvre garçon.
Une fois de plus tu juges sans connaître.

Tiens, je crois que je vais te mettre dans les ignorés quand j'aurai retrouvé comment on fait. :sleep:


----------



## JPTK (30 Juillet 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Mon pauvre garçon.
> Une fois de plus tu juges sans connaître.
> 
> Tiens, je crois que je vais te mettre dans les ignorés quand j'aurai retrouvé comment on fait. :sleep:



Et bah arrête de balancer des énormités comme celle que tu viens te dire et peut-être que j'arrêterai, qu'on arrêtera de reprendre tes propos pour les vomir, t'es relou sérieux, tu balances des poncifs et après tu te plains qu'on te juge sur tes propos, moi je te connais pas dans la vie alors écris pas n'importe quoi et puis voilà. 

5 jours que tu cherches la fonction ignorer


----------



## naas (30 Juillet 2009)

ahhh enfin un peu d'animation dans ce fil 
Bon c'est vrai que le rap à la base.... comment dire   
bon JPTK tu nous balances un post de la mort qui tue sur du "bon" rap (mon dieu ce que je viens d'écrire :affraid:   )


----------



## JPTK (30 Juillet 2009)

naas a dit:


> ahhh enfin un peu d'animation dans ce fil
> Bon c'est vrai que le rap à la base.... comment dire
> bon JPTK tu nous balances un post de la mort qui tue sur du "bon" rap (mon dieu ce que je viens d'écrire :affraid:   )



Bah j'en écoute peu à vrai dire, mais *La Rumeur* j'aime bien, bons textes (assez dur par contre mais rarement idiot, c'est plutôt du hip hop bac+4), bonne zik et les gars sont vraiment intéressants, ils sont du Nord je crois. 

Sinon le rap américain, j'écoute encore moins, parce que bon les paroles c'est un peu essentiel dans le hip hop du coup ça perd pas mal d'intérêt quand tu captes quasi rien. Mais musicalement j'aime bien *Busdriver* et *Sage Francis*.

3 groupes utilisants bcp de vrais instruments, probablement pour ça que j'aime, et puis c'est pas stéréotypé, y a des passages bien barrés, expérimentaux, pop-folk aussi. Les 2 derniers sont très réputés pour leur flow de fou mais bon perso ça me laisse un peu de marbre ce genre de compétition.

Un morceau de BusDriver ICI.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juillet 2009)

[YOUTUBE]KvM5iVq5Nag[/YOUTUBE]​

*Dälek*, rap signé sur Ipecac, le label de Mike Patton....  

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h51 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h02 ----------




wormeyes a dit:


> *Dälek*, rap signé sur Ipecac, le label de Mike Patton....



Tiens, à propos de Monsieur Patton:

[YOUTUBE]Jt856_nRxQk[/YOUTUBE]​
:style:


----------



## JPTK (30 Juillet 2009)

wormeyes a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]Jt856_nRxQk[/YOUTUBE]​
> :style:




ÉNORME, déjà vu mais quel pied ! :love:
Ce type a participé à tout, et quasiment dans tous les domaines il a fait du bon et dire que c'est lui qui produit en plus Ennio Morricone car personne n'en voulait 

Il lui reste plus que la starac à faire je pense.


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (30 Juillet 2009)

l'apocalypse... mon sujet préféré..

[YOUTUBE]9V8iTNJ1VdI[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## timarond (30 Juillet 2009)

naas a dit:


> ahhh enfin un peu d'animation dans ce fil
> Bon c'est vrai que le rap à la base.... comment dire
> bon JPTK tu nous balances un post de la mort qui tue sur du "bon" rap (mon dieu ce que je viens d'écrire :affraid:   )


 
pas de soucis 

dans un registre politique, un truc hystérique violent comme un coup d'boule, urgent comme une fenetre ouverte sur le monde, un constat froid et accablant, mais tellement nécessaire :
[YOUTUBE]vlHUS7SxYf4[/YOUTUBE]


et sinon dans un tout autre genre un rap haut de gamme qui associe une musicalité omniprésente à des textes profonds et travaillés, c'est le top, la crème de la crème, que du plaisir :
[YOUTUBE]2NMt8G1yEz0[/YOUTUBE]



franchement fab'fab je sais qu'tu vas kiffer à fond, écoute bien les lyrics ils déchirent tout


----------



## Homme_Pomme (30 Juillet 2009)

Puisque j'ai cherché et que j'ai po trouvé, j'ouvre le fameu topic musical où les gens peuvent s'échanger leurs gouts, leurs dernières découvertes musicales et autres joyeusetés. Bien sur si j'ai insuffisemment cherché, mea culpa, mais là je dois dire que j'ai bien cherché (surtout que je lis très régulièrement le forum). 
Heu&#8230; tu es vraiment sûr de ça  ? bref ici ce sere mieux non


En ce qui me concerne, je trip vachement en ce moment sur Clownage et je recommande à tous leur album l'empire, super sympatoche, qui rappelle un peu les débuts de Nirvana, mais en français, enfin plus précisément en franglish. 

A vous les studios, faites nous découvrir le bonheur


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Juillet 2009)

Comment dire  sans être désagréable.

Et puis non finalement; je ne vais rien dire.


Au fait, toi, on avait pas parlé de vacances?


----------



## kisbizz (30 Juillet 2009)

[YOUTUBE]B7iWexfeVRc[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## pickwick (30 Juillet 2009)

Moi j'écoute petit papa noel et tombe la neige pour avoir moins chaud ....


----------



## wath68 (30 Juillet 2009)

Je kiffe les Beastie.

[DM]x2gl7_beastie-boys-sabotage_music[/DM]


----------



## thunderheart (30 Juillet 2009)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/-mtCFE-CkM8&hl=fr&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/-mtCFE-CkM8&hl=fr&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

paisible.


----------



## KARL40 (30 Juillet 2009)

Et CYPRESS HILL alors ?

[YOUTUBE]w1b3uTa2foc[/YOUTUBE]

Bon ... A part eux je sèche un peu quand même 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h15 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h51 ----------




KARL40 a dit:


> Le dernier album de Théo HAKOLA vient donc de sortir.
> Cela s'appelle "Drunk women and sexual water".
> 
> 
> ...



Je reviens sur cet album car il le mérite ...

Et puis en bonus une bien belle chanson qui a maintenant
quelques années mais toujours d'actualité 

[YOUTUBE]DZ2Zcr7AKws[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## jpmiss (30 Juillet 2009)

JPTK a dit:


> Si jeune et déjà si vieux con.
> Comme si le rap ce résumait à cette musique commerciale pour téléphages MTViens.
> Une fois de plus tu ne sais pas de quoi tu parles.


T'abuse là! 
Il est pas si jeune que ça.




:rateau:


----------



## rabisse (31 Juillet 2009)

*Kate Bush* - _The Dreaming - Pull Out The Pin_
une bonne petite claque de 1982!
Un des premiers 33 acheté... dans les douze francs cinquante :love:

[YOUTUBE]LhEQQoi55lI[/YOUTUBE]
Sonne plutôt pas si vieux que çà....


----------



## Anonyme (31 Juillet 2009)

rabisse a dit:


> *Kate Bush* - _The Dreaming - Pull Out The Pin_
> une bonne petite claque de 1982!
> Un des premiers 33 acheté... dans les douze francs cinquante :love:
> 
> ...



Souvenirs...


Mes premiers quat'sous étaient engloutis par Lucky number...

[YOUTUBE]QjHBgrVBrNI[/YOUTUBE]

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h49 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h36 ----------




wormeyes a dit:


> Souvenirs...
> 
> 
> Mes premiers quat'sous étaient engloutis par Lucky number...
> ...





En parlant de souvenirs, faut pas déconner non plus, voilààààà:

[YOUTUBE]q6jEQnrsCmw[/YOUTUBE]


:love:


----------



## wath68 (31 Juillet 2009)

Je plussoie +10000 pour Kate Bush, et pour The Dreaming, je relance :

[YOUTUBE]PJyp5HaPj68[/YOUTUBE]

Pure genious.
Les images collent vraiment bien à l'ambiance du morceaux, chapeau à celui qui a eu l'idée de ce petit clip.
:love::love::love:


----------



## thunderheart (31 Juillet 2009)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/_pqC563bX_w&hl=fr&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/_pqC563bX_w&hl=fr&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

:love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (31 Juillet 2009)

rabisse a dit:


> *Kate Bush* - _The Dreaming - Pull Out The Pin_
> une bonne petite claque de 1982!
> Un des premiers 33 acheté... dans les douze francs cinquante :love:
> 
> ...




La grande Kate :love::love::love::love:


----------



## thunderheart (31 Juillet 2009)

Extrait du dernier album de Patrick Eudeline, passé un peu trop inaperçu 
On y voit son grand pote Daniel Darc, rescapé lui aussi des années Destroy...
En passant DD a réalisé deux superbes albums, mais ce sera pour une autre fois 

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/C2D_1xa_5zE&hl=fr&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/C2D_1xa_5zE&hl=fr&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## PATOCHMAN (31 Juillet 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> La grande Kate :love::love::love::love:




La grande qui ?...


----------



## tirhum (31 Juillet 2009)

KATE !...


----------



## Anonyme (31 Juillet 2009)

Fight Night

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/UW-AMPMfzmM&hl=fr&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/UW-AMPMfzmM&hl=fr&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## pouda (31 Juillet 2009)

Gun's n roses....Metallica...


----------



## JPTK (31 Juillet 2009)

passionnant


----------



## naas (31 Juillet 2009)

JPTK a dit:


> passionnant



Tu dé-rap :bebe:


----------



## l'écrieur (1 Août 2009)

J'ai pas beaucoup le temps de rien vous dire.
Mais en ce moment j'écoute souvent ça, Playing for change.
Surtout les épisodes "War", "Stand by Me", "One Love". Et Don't Worry, que je regarde, surtout, parce que la petite israélienne, elle est magnifique.

Tenez, War.

[YOUTUBE]fgWFxFg7-GU[/YOUTUBE]

Je ne saurais que trop vous conseiller de visionner les épisodes sur le site plutôt que sur YouTube. Le son et l'image sont meilleurs, et les vidéos plus complètes.
Et comme ça vous prendrez le temps de vous intéresser à ce beau projet, si vous ne le connaissez pas.







Et puis j'ai écouté Hey Joe.

_Tout ça pour qu'on soit tranquille
Entre nous
Et qu'on puisse se reposer
Tranquillement
Et écouter des trucs sérieux
Comme Lydia Lunch et Thurston Moore_

So Long, longboard man.


---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 02h31 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 01h28 ----------

Une petite dernière pour toi, aussi.



[YOUTUBE]9WsvTN_FAlo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## thunderheart (1 Août 2009)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/4QpRCK1IbiE&hl=fr&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/4QpRCK1IbiE&hl=fr&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

Que dire de plus ?
Regardez, écoutez, aimez, détestez...


----------



## DeepDark (3 Août 2009)

Sigur Rós.

Ils m'accompagnent souvent, ces gens du Nord.
A chaque écoute une nouvelle découverte.
On ne s'en lasse pas.








[YOUTUBE]AvzkagVvOxs[/YOUTUBE]



(pour ceux qui aiment, Live @ MoMA dispo ici )

----------------------------------------------


Et un des premier A. Bird aussi, Weather Systems.






[YOUTUBE]hLDIsNb5jxs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## thunderheart (3 Août 2009)

Vus hier en fin d'après midi au FIL 2009 à Lorient, pub le Shamrock : good beer :love:

Beaucoup d'énergie pour cet excellent groupe qui marie musique traditionnelle irlandaise avec le rock, la jazz, le blues.
Ils ont même osé partir d'un air irlandais pour le transformer en un rap puissant et entrainant. La foule s'est ammasé et fut vite conquise.

Ils s'appellent Doolin'
J'ai trouvé un petit truc sur le tube qui donne un aperçu, studio certes, de leur musique qui en live est du style à te faire dodeliner et taper du panard 
[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/XrV2urK6M9w&hl=fr&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/XrV2urK6M9w&hl=fr&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

Enjoy it...


----------



## thunderheart (4 Août 2009)

http://open.spotify.com/album/4jAtYTps5JTD8OfpKxjASg
spotify:album:4jAtYTps5JTD8OfpKxjASg


----------



## KARL40 (4 Août 2009)

Pour rester dans l'actualité (itunes store ouvre au Mexique), un p'tit RODRIGO Y GABRIELA :love:

Deux guitares, pas mal de talent et voila :

[YOUTUBE]V5VFWA2YKdo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## itako (6 Août 2009)

Alors nous avons, la dernière sortie de the Qemists (drum and bass instrumental distribué chez ninja tunes) 

[YOUTUBE]<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/1krmAcCdZ_Y&hl=fr&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/1krmAcCdZ_Y&hl=fr&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


Ainsi que le remix Dubstep de La Roux, par skream 

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Mq5GdutCRo8&hl=fr&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Mq5GdutCRo8&hl=fr&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## thunderheart (6 Août 2009)

Dans la famille Higelin, je veux la fille 

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/aK4_EOa7lzQ&hl=fr&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/aK4_EOa7lzQ&hl=fr&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

elle me fait penser à une chanteuse, pas vous 

Et puis, j'ai vu passer le nom de JLP les jours derniers et j'ai repensé à ce concert du Bataclan au début des 80's, avec une 1ère partie Les Nus, un groupe de Rennes : sais pas trop ce qu'ils sont devenus eux...
Pensée pour Jeffrey Lee Pierce, fusée des eighties

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/LXiAMfjybx4&hl=fr&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/LXiAMfjybx4&hl=fr&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

Un peu de brutalité dans ce monde de... :love:


----------



## DeepDark (7 Août 2009)

Une belle découverte (même si le groupe ne date pas d'hier...), Moriarty avec leur album _Gee Whiz But This Is A Lonesome Town_ 








_Jimmy_ est magnifique (et que dire du clip...).

[YOUTUBE]lnbl94GZ6TM[/YOUTUBE]



Edit : Pour tous ceux qui apprécient Andrew Bird, son concert à Fort Saint-Père* sera retransmit en Live sur Arte Live Web 
(Tortoise aussi...)

* Le 16/08/09 à 20h40.


Et hop, un petit coup de l'oiseau avant d'aller se coucher...


----------



## Fo0rNiK (7 Août 2009)

Hey bien moi en ce moment j'ecoute ALIF TREE :rateau:

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/4VkLR4ccpRQ&hl=fr&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/4VkLR4ccpRQ&hl=fr&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2009)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/irmtRGRu79g&hl=fr&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/irmtRGRu79g&hl=fr&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## wath68 (7 Août 2009)

Underworld - Banstyle

[YOUTUBE]LZ1rNu8icAA[/YOUTUBE]

J'en profite pour signaler la diffusion d'un concert en direct d'Oakland ce soir, sur le web,
et pour la tout première fois, sur l'Iphone.

Tous les détails ici : http://www.underworldlive.com/livebroadcasts.html


----------



## thunderheart (8 Août 2009)

*Merde, j'ai les boules*


----------



## tirhum (8 Août 2009)

thunderheart a dit:


> *Merde, j'ai les boules*


La Nécro, c'est par là...


----------



## DarkPeDrO (9 Août 2009)

J'aime bien:

[YOUTUBE]Mt35Q64ALuY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Patamach (9 Août 2009)

*Bibio* - Ambivalence Avenue

Dignes héritiers de Boards of Canada, soit une electro organique et sensuelle. Sortie sur Warp (tout comme BOC), l'un des meilleurs label de musique electro (et +) encore existant.







En parlant de Warp, ils sortent le 25 Septembre un superbe coffret pour leur 20 ans d'existence en serie limitée. Le prix aussi est superbe ( 125) en pre commande sur leur site.

:love:


----------



## thunderheart (10 Août 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> La Nécro, c'est par là...



tu vois, pas grand monde ne s'est ému de la dispariton de Mink Deville


----------



## DeepDark (10 Août 2009)

Patamach a dit:


> *Bibio* - Ambivalence Avenue
> 
> Dignes héritiers de Boards of Canada, soit une electro organique et sensuelle. Sortie sur Warp (tout comme BOC), l'un des meilleurs label de musique electro (et +) encore existant.
> 
> ...



Je me disais bien que j'avais vu cette pochette quelque part... 

C'est le single de la semaine (donc gratuit) sur l'iTMS


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Août 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (11 Août 2009)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/57lCiy0GpVs&hl=fr&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/57lCiy0GpVs&hl=fr&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

:love:


----------



## jpmiss (11 Août 2009)

Après la chaleur des piments un peut de froideur Islandaise

[YOUTUBE]BnWDQUUj23w[/YOUTUBE]

:love:


----------



## Chang (11 Août 2009)

​
Ca fait quelques jours que je retourne regulierement sur le site de Ghostly International, label de musique electronique a tendance techno, minimale et house. Dans cette ecurie, on retrouve Matthew Dear, James T Cotton et pleins d'autres ... 

Celui qui m'a vraiment fait revenir chez eux, c'est *Ryan Elliott*, grace a son mix enregistre au DEMF 2009 (Detroit Electronique Music Festival) qui est dispo sur leur podcast. 




​
Ce jeune homme s'amuse a editer la plupart de ses disques et en enchaine une quantite effarante a chaque fois a l'aide de ses trois tourne-galettes et autres sources sonores ... 

Fin connaisseur des disques actuels mais aussi des plus anciens, il joue un melange surprenant, tres dansant, funky ... c'est pas pour le peak hour mais ce genre de mix a le don de me mettre de bonne humeur tellement c'est enjoue et rempli de pepites ...

Je recommande chaudement comme introduction au mix et a la musique electronique en general. Quelques autres de ces mixs sont dispos sur le net mais ils restent rares malgre une reputation solidement etablie.

N'hesitez pas non plus a visiter le site de Ghostly et ses sous-labels (Spectral Sound, plus oriente techno, notamment, et sur lequel Matthew Dear officie sous le pseudo de Audion), sur lesquels quasi toute la discographie y est en ecoute.

​


----------



## teo (13 Août 2009)

Chez Mado, je découvre Tord Gustavsen Trio et leur Changing Places.

Bien agréable avec la chaleur qui nous torréfie à petit feu&#8230; comme une brise légère.


Et un coup de chapeau à Gaëlle, pour son impromptu violoncelle hier soir&#8230;


----------



## Bassman (13 Août 2009)

Ce matin c'est ledernier album qui tourne au fond des oreilles : 






Besoin de brut, simple, viscéral.


----------



## pickwick (13 Août 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Ce matin c'est ledernier album qui tourne au fond des oreilles :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Achètes toi un marteau-piqueur 
moi j'écoute des choses plus calmes aujourd'hui
"Cézanne peint"...
chacun son truc :love:


----------



## naas (13 Août 2009)

pickwick a dit:


> Achètes toi un marteau-piqueur
> moi j'écoute des choses plus calmes aujourd'hui
> "Cézanne peint"...
> chacun son truc :love:


Bassman si tu me prete le marteau piqueur je veux bien piler le cezanne qui peint   

En plus ça fait du bien d'entendre un metallica qui bouge, un bon bourrin de base


----------



## DeepDark (13 Août 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Ce matin c'est ledernier album qui tourne au fond des oreilles :
> 
> Besoin de brut, simple, viscéral.



Du coup...










[YOUTUBE]xisIVhc64Ng[/YOUTUBE]

Des années que je ne l'avais pas écouté en entier, eh ben ça fait du bien  :love:


----------



## elKBron (13 Août 2009)

En ce moment, je boucle sur Arch Enemy... Et pas seulement parce que le chanteur est une chanteuse 
Sur scènes, ce groupe est vraiment présent et bastonne à donf. trop des guedins, je les zaime

[YOUTUBE]NizPNmUjeDU[/YOUTUBE]

Mais quand même, l'Allemagne ne fait pas que de belles voitures :rateau:​


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Août 2009)

:love::love::love:


----------



## tirhum (13 Août 2009)

elKBron a dit:


> Et pas seulement parce que le chanteur est une chanteuse


Je ne sais pas si elle a l'orgasme aussi rauque qu'elle a la voix...
Mais... :afraid:


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Août 2009)

elKBron a dit:


> En ce moment, je boucle sur Arch Enemy... Et pas seulement parce que le chanteur est une chanteuse
> Sur scènes, ce groupe est vraiment présent et bastonne à donf. trop des guedins, je les zaime
> 
> [YOUTUBE]NizPNmUjeDU[/YOUTUBE]
> ...



Ca fait des ravages sur la gorge la grippe A quand même...


----------



## naas (13 Août 2009)

rahhhh j'ai pas de carte son sur ce ù^£%µ¨$ Pc du boulot 
Dites moi elle fait du sepultura version barbie ? nannnh ? si ? :affraid:


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Août 2009)

[YOUTUBE]1nu2QX3GU-U[/YOUTUBE]


:love::love::love:


----------



## Grug (13 Août 2009)

[YOUTUBE]Vz58Hw9hldw[/YOUTUBE]

Sébastien Tellier, Sexuality

Frais et joyeux, mon album de l'été. :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Août 2009)

J'ai retrouvé ça tout à l'heure... :love::love::love:

[YOUTUBE]65jBSbEpGHA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## naas (13 Août 2009)

ce soir sur arte à partir de 22H et des brouettes la suite des années 80, puis diffusion de la tournée 101 des DM.


----------



## jpmiss (13 Août 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Ca fait des ravages sur la gorge la grippe A quand même...


Bah je lui ferais bien un petit gargarisme. 
Et au moins pendant ce temps là elle la bouclerait 






'tain quand même c'est bien naze. Les mauvais plans de guitare.. On dirait du mauvais métal des 80's avec juste une batterie double pédale pour faire "moderne"


----------



## JPTK (13 Août 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> :love::love::love:



  

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h14 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h12 ----------




elKBron a dit:


> En ce moment, je boucle sur Arch Enemy... Et pas seulement parce que le chanteur est une chanteuse
> Sur scènes, ce groupe est vraiment présent et bastonne à donf. trop des guedins, je les zaime
> 
> [YOUTUBE]NizPNmUjeDU[/YOUTUBE]
> ...



Le tunning version métal :rateau:


Les RedHot, c'était bien quand ils se droguaient ou se cachetonaient, depuis c'est bien sur MTV pour une soirée pizza hut mais ça va pas plus loin, vraiment pas. Faut pas arrêter la drogue c'est mal.


----------



## yvos (13 Août 2009)

....Gotta kill captain stupid... (ça se prononce stou pide  )

[YOUTUBE]Ee2PEYezcW4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## fedo (13 Août 2009)

sur le nouveau _Soulsavers_, le titre Death Bells avec Mark Lanegan est terrible (oui je sais pas besoin de mettre terrible quand on écrit Lanegan).


----------



## patlek (13 Août 2009)

Comme c' est l' été, c' est le moment de sortir les pattes d' éph'; de se laisser pousser les cheveux; voir , si possible la barbe , se rassembler autour d' un feu à la belle étoile... Et (ré)écouter le monuments du babacoolisme.

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/2yPqYl6DJJs&hl=fr&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/2yPqYl6DJJs&hl=fr&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

Baba-cool un jour; baba-cool toujours


----------



## macinside (13 Août 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> J'ai retrouvé ça tout à l'heure... :love::love::love:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]65jBSbEpGHA[/YOUTUBE]



Yeahhh  fait gaffe tu va aussi finir a l'hosto après avoir reçu une canette de bière


----------



## Zekouetteof69 (13 Août 2009)

'soir

Moi sur mon MAC G4, (si si ça tourne encore) ... En traitant mes fotos, j'écoute toutes les musiques qui font bouger le cul des filles ... (oups on a pas le droit de le dire).

Bye bizz' @+

Fabz'


----------



## TiteLine (14 Août 2009)

Raaa vallait pas me rappeler l'existence de coucoucircus

En ce moment j'écoute ça  ... en boucle :rose:


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Août 2009)




----------



## Dark-Tintin (14 Août 2009)

[YOUTUBE]_wAmxuHt5nw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (15 Août 2009)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Zcogm3bSFjc&hl=fr&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Zcogm3bSFjc&hl=fr&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## itako (15 Août 2009)

Le mix de dubstep bien hard de itako.

http://www.4shared.com/file/125266104/32cf39d0/Mix_dubstep_2_-_Raphal.html


----------



## DeepDark (16 Août 2009)

Après_ le mix de dubstep bien hard de itako_
(et un plus soft )

j'écoute (et regarde) Andrew Bird 


------------------------------------------------------------

Et dans l'après-midi :







(thanks Patamach)

[YOUTUBE]zhbFM2mF11I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Chang (17 Août 2009)

itako a dit:


> Le mix de dubstep bien hard de itako.
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/file/125266104/32cf39d0/Mix_dubstep_2_-_Raphal.html



Yop ...

C'est un mix ou une prod de ta part ? Parce que 11mn pour un mix ... 'tas eu la flemme ou bien ?  ...

Si c'est un mix, je ne suis pas contre un petit tracklisting ...

Merci.


----------



## itako (17 Août 2009)

C'est un mix test avec quelques tracks, c'est sur c'est cours ! (y'a même quelques scratches : D waa) je travail sur un mix de 1H30 pour samedi et ce bout la en fait partit et je l'apprécie particulièrement et c'est plus diffusable sur le net, la tracklist est dispo dans les commentaires IDtag du mp3 , mais sinon :


Funeral - Sasquatch feat. Oova (TD016) ___ 
Streetwise - Vesicle (TD016) ___ 
Small chicken - Aggresnives & factorfunk (VAL004) ___ 
Bonkers (doorly dubstep remix) - Dizzee Rascal & armand van helden (BONK001) ___ 
La roux Bulletproof - Fomao's dubstep remix (unknow) ___ 
Who's Hardest - Eddie K (HENCH009) ___ 
One step Ahead - Borgore (TD015) ___ 
Where's my money - Caspa (DSR015)___


----------



## Chang (18 Août 2009)

Vivant samedi alors ...  ...


----------



## richard-deux (18 Août 2009)

Grant Phabao & Djouls - 21st Century Blaxploitation Vol.2 sur ParisDJs.com

Il y a de nombreux podcast de qualités. :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Août 2009)

Le dernier single de Radiohead en téléchargement gratuit sur leur site
:love::love::love:


----------



## itako (18 Août 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Le dernier single de Radiohead en téléchargement gratuit sur leur site
> :love::love::love:



j'ai vu a ce propos que tom a decidé d'arreter la prod d'album et de procéder uniquement par single dispo sur la toile.


----------



## Aurélie85 (21 Août 2009)

[YOUTUBE]zmeCq50sFFg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Août 2009)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]zmeCq50sFFg[/YOUTUBE]


:affraid::affraid::affraid:
:mouais:

Ecoute donc plutôt ça:
http://www.vbox7.com/play:94e17edf


----------



## teo (21 Août 2009)

*Battlestar Sonatica* (_From 'Torn'_), Bear McCreary sur _Battlestar Galactica - Season 3_

Sublime et aveuglant, comme en sortant d'une _caverne&#8230;_


----------



## Lily-C (21 Août 2009)

en ce moment, Bat For Lashes... à donf... :love:
surtout le 2e album => Two Suns
écoutez aussi le 1er !! Fur and Gold (2006)


----------



## Eskayweb (21 Août 2009)

En ce moment: Pitbull - Hotel Room Service


----------



## JPTK (22 Août 2009)

yvos a dit:


> ....Gotta kill captain stupid... (ça se prononce stou pide  )



Rare de voir du Suicidal ici  Dommage la qualité daubée de la vidéo.


Du coup j'enchaîne avec :

[YOUTUBE]l6ArofGsUNk&hl[/YOUTUBE]

J'envie ceux qui iront les voir prochainement


----------



## EtVlan (23 Août 2009)

Moi, ce soir, j'écoute du Kain

Mexico
[YOUTUBE]4i70h-5Aeu8[/YOUTUBE]

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h34 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h29 ----------

J'écoute aussi du Kevin Parent

Seigneur
[YOUTUBE]1shNXvE30WY[/YOUTUBE]

Chanson qui fait réfléchir... 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h36 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h35 ----------

Sans oublier du Dubmatique

La force de comprendre
[YOUTUBE]Q8onKuhaz-A[/YOUTUBE]

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h39 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h36 ----------

Et pour terminer, du LMDS (Les magiciens du Son)

Une Belle Histoire
[YOUTUBE]y9RVCCPVSA8[/YOUTUBE]

Désolé, le clip est poche...


----------



## teo (23 Août 2009)

_The Velvet Underground & Nico_ - The Velvet Underground & Nico

Sunday Morning&#8230;


----------



## JPTK (23 Août 2009)

Ah la basse y a qu'ça de vrai ! 

[YOUTUBE]w_8NtbKsYuA&hl=fr&fs=1&[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## teo (23 Août 2009)

Pixies et Doolittle

Je ne suis pas un hardcore fan mais ils savent y faire. Et plus que bien


----------



## Bladrak (24 Août 2009)

Un petit peu de Tenacious D en ce moment... Parce que c'est drôle quand même 

[YOUTUBE]AnTC1b47--4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## itako (25 Août 2009)

Pour ceux que ça intéressent (araignée, dark, chang) voici le mix complet (environ 1h) qui était prévu pour samedi (pour cause de problèmes logistique la soirée n'a pas eu lieu)

http://www.4shared.com/file/126898860/9ed5b8d9/1_online.html


----------



## DeepDark (25 Août 2009)

Cornershop, _Judy Sucks A Lemon For Breakfast_.

Alchimique :style:
Terriblement accrocheur, frais, euphorisant...









[YOUTUBE]bLgueesvGxk[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]1a3C-gbR1gM[/YOUTUBE]

(merci A. )​


----------



## Epépé (27 Août 2009)

Les 5 volumes An Anthology of Noise and Electronic Music chez Sub Rosa depuis 1921 jusqu'à récemment. De Charlemagne Palestine & Père Ubu à Autechre & Sonic Youth en passant par Laibach & SPK


----------



## naas (27 Août 2009)

dis donc cela balaie large non ?
un petit lien ?


----------



## teo (27 Août 2009)

Alex Gunia & Peace, 9866
Comment allier des guitares, une batterie et des ordinateurs. Ca doit être cool à voir en concert.


----------



## l'écrieur (27 Août 2009)

Un éternel petit sonic youth. :love:

[YOUTUBE]pKlbBgQHPqo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Août 2009)

Découvert par inadvertance en générique de fin de "Sunshine", Danny Boyle...

[YOUTUBE]wfJVt7UsWLE[/YOUTUBE]

Je reste admiratif de ceux qui arrivent à faire efficace et essentiel (paroles et musique), en moins de 3 minutes...


----------



## Epépé (27 Août 2009)

naas a dit:


> dis donc cela balaie large non ?
> un petit lien ?



Très large en effet  (sur le site de Sub Rosa) 

1.

uigi and antonio russolo - john cage - sonic youth - einsturzende neubauten - walter ruttmann - pierre schaeffer - iannis xenakis - paul d. miller aka dj spooky - gordon mumma  - angus maclise, tony conrad and john cale - philip jeck, otomo yoshihide and martin tétreault - survival research laboratories - konrad boehmer - nam june paik - henri pousseur - edgard varèse - pauline oliveros - ryoji ikeda

2.

wladimir ussachevsky + otto luening - luc ferrari - tod dockstader - johanna m. beyer - morton subotnick - daphne oram - robin rimbaud - hugh davies - alan r. splet - kim cascone - autechre - yoshihiro hanno - meira asher + guy harries - woody mcbride - lasse steen - arcane devices - laibach - spk - percy grainger - sun ra - captain beefheart

3.

bernard parmegiani - hugh le caine -faust - to rococo rot - keith fullerton whitman aka hrvatski - ilhan mmaroglu - michael j. schumacher - justin bennett - scott gibbons aka lilith - fred szymanski - francisco lopez - zbigniew karkowski - masami akita aka merzbow - michel chion - erkki kurenniemi - carlsten nicolai aka alva noto - peter rehberg aka pita - herbert eimert + robert beyer - gunther rabl - asmus tietchens - michael rother - cm von hausswolff + erik pauser > phauss - rune lindgrad

4.

gyorgy ligeti, alvin lucier, jean-claude risset, beatriz ferreyra, maja ratkje, olivier messiaen, steve reich, vibracathedral orchestra, françois bayle + robert wyatt + kevin ayers, james whitehead, the loop orchestra, halim el-dabh, laurie spiegel, stephen vitiello, erik m, wang changcun, chlorgeschlecht, gottfried michael koenig, milan knizak, les rallizes denudes, andy hawkins, john watermann, william burroughs, jean-marc vivenza

5.

charlemagne palestine, père ubu, sutcliffe jügend, li chin sung aka dickson dee, alireza mashayekhi, rogelio sosa, christian galaretta, françois-bernard mâche, richard maxfield, wolf vostell, andré boucourechliev, helmut lachenmann, claude ballif, mauricio kagel, vladimir mayakovsky, raoul hausmann, gil joseph wolman, léo kupper, josef anton riedl, sten hanson + henri chopin, dajuin yao, ground zero, masonna, club moral, dub taylor


----------



## Craquounette (27 Août 2009)

[YOUTUBE]QFCNEfd9mQ8[/YOUTUBE]​
:style:


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (27 Août 2009)

JPTK a dit:


> Ah la basse y a qu'ça de vrai !


Yep  et dans un autre style mais tout aussi douée , Tal Wilkenfeld, 22 ans à l'époque :love:

Le petit solo vers les 1min30...

[YOUTUBE]VC02wGj5gPw&hl[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## RickDeckard (28 Août 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Découvert par inadvertance en générique de fin de "Sunshine", Danny Boyle...
> 
> [YOUTUBE]wfJVt7UsWLE[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Je reste admiratif de ceux qui arrivent à faire efficace et essentiel (paroles et musique), en moins de 3 minutes...



La BO de Sunshine est une tuerie. Sunshire Adagio in D Minor est magnifique. Dommage qu'on ne la trouve que sur l'iTS et pas en CD par contre


----------



## Chang (28 Août 2009)

Apres avoir lu une critique sur Nomenklatur, un groupe francais qui verse dans le rock/electro, j'ai ete ecouter leur album ... mon dieu ... un melange de riffs de synthes ultras dates et debordants de vulgarite ... on dirait du Vitalic de 4eme zone ... et deja Vitalic c'est pas toujours evident a se coltiner.

Pour pallier a cette saturation de nappes degoulinantes, le dernier Mobilee:

*And.Id  First Talk*







Du groove, de la sueur et le tout toujours tres sexy ... en ecoute en cliquant sur le macaron. ​


----------



## tatouille (28 Août 2009)

A Distant Sadness, Heeding The Call excellent


----------



## JPTK (28 Août 2009)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:


> Yep  et dans un autre style mais tout aussi douée , Tal Wilkenfeld, 22 ans à l'époque :love:
> 
> Le petit solo vers les 1min30...
> 
> [YOUTUBE]VC02wGj5gPw&hl[/YOUTUBE]




Dommage la zik de merde  
J'ai failli avoir une crise d'angoisse tellement c'était pourri :rateau:


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (28 Août 2009)

Ah bah ça oui c'est Beck hein... on adhère ou pas. C'est pas ce qu'on peut trouver de plus accessible.


----------



## tatouille (28 Août 2009)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:


> Ah bah ça oui c'est Beck hein... on adhère ou pas. C'est pas ce qu'on peut trouver de plus accessible.



Tal Wilkenfeld, oui c'est un monstre, c'est tres rare (meme dans le classique) de trouver des musiciens aussi mature a cet age, elle fait partie d'hors et deja du petit monde des virtuoses


----------



## Chang (29 Août 2009)

Moodymann, Moodymann, Moodymann, Moodymann, Moodymann, Moodymann, Moodymann, Moodymann, Moodymann, Moodymann, Moodymann, Moodymann, Moodymann, Moodymann, Moodymann, Moodymann, Moodymann, *Moodymann*, Moodymann, Moodymann, Moodymann, Moodymann, Moodymann, Moodymann, Moodymann, Moodymann, Moodymann, Moodymann, Moodymann, Moodymann, Moodymann, Moodymann, Moodymann, Moodymann, Moodymann, Moodymann, ........


:love:


:rose:


----------



## la(n)guille (29 Août 2009)

JPTK a dit:


> Dommage la zik de merde
> J'ai failli avoir une crise d'angoisse tellement c'était pourri :rateau:



C'est vrai, on se serait cru dans un centre commercial, juste avant l'attaque des zombies...


----------



## teo (29 Août 2009)

> Moodymann, Moodymann, Moodymann, Moodymann, Moodymann, Moodymann, Moodymann, Moodymann, Moodymann, Moodymann, Moodymann, Moodymann, Moodymann, Moodymann, Moodymann, Moodymann, Moodymann, Moodymann, Moodymann, Moodymann, Moodymann, Moodymann, Moodymann, Moodymann, Moodymann, Moodymann, Moodymann, Moodymann, Moodymann, Moodymann, Moodymann, Moodymann, Moodymann, Moodymann, Moodymann, Moodymann, ........


Je connaissais de nom, une pré-écoute de son _Freeki Mutha F Cker_ me fait penser à _All The Critic Love U In New York_, de Prince sur *1999* plus l'ambiance, la voix et le côté intime que la musique elle-même. Ca m'a l'air bien bien bien

_PS: à lire sa page wiki, je pense que je suis pas tombé loin, le gars connait ses classiques (et aussi si on regarde comment il écrit les titres de ses morceaux._

Là, c'était les 2 _Summer podcasts_ de Da Fresh, mais tu m'as donné d'un truc un peu plus corsé
Mon premier disque de house/et musique électronique, 1988 ou 1989, le triple _The history of the house sound of Chicago_. Si la version 12 ou 16 CD pouvait baisser sur eBay, je me l'offrirai volontiers 


_Beat Dis (Extended dis)_ / *Bomb The Bass*
The morceau est juste énorme :love: :casse: le sample

_Doctorin' the house (feat. Yazz and the Plastic People)_ / *Coldcut*
_House arrest (the beat is law)_ / *Krush*
_Oochy Koochy (F.U. Baby Yeh Yeh) [Konrad Cadet Mix]_ / *Baby Ford*
_Adonis and the Endless Poker+Bam Bam + Royal House + Jungle Brothers + Fingers Inc. + Inner City + Jamie Principle + Paul Rutherford + The Todd Terry Project & more_


----------



## Chang (29 Août 2009)

teo a dit:


> Je connaissais de nom, une pré-écoute de son _Freeki Mutha F Cker_ me fait penser à _All The Critic Love U In New York_, de Prince sur *1999*&#8230; plus l'ambiance, la voix et le côté intime que la musique elle-même. Ca m'a l'air bien bien bien&#8230;
> 
> _PS: à lire sa page wiki, je pense que je suis pas tombé loin, le gars connait ses classiques&#8230; (et aussi si on regarde comment il écrit les titres de ses morceaux._



Tu as trouve le sample direct effectivement ... mais il ne s'en cache pas ... c'est un de ces producteurs pour qui le sampling est plus un hommage a la musique qu'un recyclage.

J'aime son cote deep house, son cote pimp, son cote sampling de film blaxploitation a tout va, ses beats parfois lourds, satures mais j'aime surtout quand il plaque une clarinette ou un sax soprano, je suis pas sur, sur ses morceaux ... et puis merde quoi ... MOODYMANN ...  ...

​
Si tu aimes, il faut que tu ailles ecouter ce que fait Theo Parrish aussi ... c'est moins fin, mais tout aussi balaise. Il joue plus des beats lourds, sur-satures au point qu'au debut on pense avoir un enregistremnt pourri et puis on comprend ce quil fait, on rentre dedans, sur 

"Lost Keys", montee lanscinante et ultra repetitive ... 


[YOUTUBE]7Wr-UYyOv6U[/YOUTUBE]​

"Early Bird" ou encore le delicieux "The Love I Lost" de Harold Melvin and the Blue Notes, un de ses plus beaux Ugly Edits, difficile a trouver, mais ca se trouve ...

[YOUTUBE]gbhg7WdB-m8[/YOUTUBE]


​


----------



## itako (29 Août 2009)

Moi en ce moment et bien j'écoute Radio sub.fm
_"Playing:- Dubstep, Garage, Grime, Dub, Niche, Wonky and more!"_


----------



## teo (30 Août 2009)

j'écouterai ça à mon retour des alpages&#8230; cette semaine est plutôt sous le signe du bas débit, si je retrouve mes id free bas débit


----------



## Chang (30 Août 2009)

*Jeff Mills - Contact Special*








Une techno savante, conceptuelle ... ouai, des fois c'est un peu trop, mais on oubli et on voyage avec chacun des morceaux, dans un style qui est clairement sa propre signature sur Axis depuis maintenant pas mal d'annees ... 

Nouveau mix bientot dispo en ligne ... ​


----------



## DeepDark (30 Août 2009)

_Pearl Jam_.

C'est quand même autre chose qu'en Live...






[YOUTUBE]copOYXvEsRs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2009)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/05pA5U-W32c&hl=fr&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/05pA5U-W32c&hl=fr&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## shenrone (30 Août 2009)

Muse

United States of Eurasia + Collateral Damage en attendant le reste de l'album


----------



## Chang (31 Août 2009)

Chose promise, chose due ...

*"Ultimate Mix" *

*.ici.*


Tracklisting:

Moodymann - Dem Young Sconies
Guy Gerber - Timing
Roberto Bosco - Close Your Eyes
Coordinates - Fields
Slam - Positive Education
Steve Poindexter - Work That Mutha Fucker
Roy Ayers - Tarzan (Ame remix)
Planetary Assault System - Temporary Suspension
Detroit Grand Pubahs - The Truth
Richie Hawtin - Track 01
Paperclip People - Throw
Dennis Ferrer & Jerome Syndenham - Timbuktu (Pan-african Electro Dub)
Petras Foy & Pete Stanley - What is it !
Electric Deluxe - Electric Deluxe
Audion - Stoplight
Basic Bastard - Smooth
Laurent Garnier - Flashback
Mush - Test 66 (Chez Damier Late Night Mix)
Marco Carola - This Is Code Red
Jil Hoo - Let Me Luv U
Frankie Knuckles - Your Love​
Du classique, du frais, du Detroit, du germain, tres techno en general ... 

Bonne ecoute si cela vous tente.


----------



## Chang (31 Août 2009)

Chang a dit:


> Chose promise, chose due ...



Et en fait non ... lien mort ...

En fait, ca derange pas grand monde ...  ...


----------



## itako (31 Août 2009)

hééé ! : ( 


Bon ba alors le mien qui lui au moins fonctionne  !

tracklist :



>>>*ici*<<<

Du britannique principalement, encore et toujours surtout !


----------



## Chang (31 Août 2009)

Chang a dit:


> Et en fait non ... lien mort ...
> 
> En fait, ca derange pas grand monde ...  ...



Et en fait si ... que de retournement ... un suspens insoutenable !!!!

*LIEN

*Itako > je n'arrive pas a ouvrir ton lien ... ca vient de chez moi ou bien ... ?


----------



## maiwen (31 Août 2009)

une sortie Lyonnaise et hop je suis conquise :love:

Sebastien Tellier - _Sexuality_





mon album de la fin de l'été et un peu plus


----------



## KARL40 (31 Août 2009)

En attendant de voir ce que va donner THEM CROOKED VULTURES (soit Josh Homme + Dave Grohl + John Paul Jones), un p'tit Queens of the Stone Age live ...

[YOUTUBE]LUaD4K00rDY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## fedo (1 Septembre 2009)

je suis sûr que KARL reprendra bien un petit peu de Smoking Acid





par le _Brian Jonestown Massacre_

d'ailleurs, je suis rendu compte hier de la filiation musicale avec B.R.M.C en réécoutant le 1er album de ces derniers.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (1 Septembre 2009)

[YOUTUBE]OdIyKbkuqCU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dark-Tintin (2 Septembre 2009)

[YOUTUBE]0lDKQ708Z0s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stoopid Box (3 Septembre 2009)

[YOUTUBE]O4o8TeqKhgY[/YOUTUBE]

Comment ça ridicule ? Sans doute le plus grand tube hip-hop jamais enregistré 
Non mais sans rire.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (3 Septembre 2009)

Oui oui... On sait, on sait...


----------



## itako (3 Septembre 2009)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/qVUh0yvSz40&hl=fr&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/qVUh0yvSz40&hl=fr&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

*Rusko Live @ WMC 2009 Apple store Miami PT1.
*


----------



## naas (3 Septembre 2009)

blind test pour les vieux :style:

[YOUTUBE]Xe2iIoeHL1A[/YOUTUBE]

shazam proscrit ​


----------



## yvos (3 Septembre 2009)

[YOUTUBE]lGia0U_XIr8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Chang (4 Septembre 2009)

Alors la, je suis sur le cul ... entre les disques de house et de techno chez Juno, je suis tombe sur une perle que certains prefereront peut etre eviter ... 

MAIS ... quand on y regarde de plus pres, les producteurs sont un denomme  *Storm Trooper* et son acolyte *DJ* *Amok* ...  ... Pineze ... depuis le temps, j'ai rien vu ... 





Clic clic pour les curieux, mais pas si vous venez juste de vous lever, ca secoue un peu quand meme ...


----------



## Epépé (4 Septembre 2009)

naas a dit:


> blind test pour les vieux :style:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]Xe2iIoeHL1A[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> shazam proscrit ​



Le blind test avec le nom du groupe écrit


----------



## koeklin (6 Septembre 2009)

y'a pas le nom des groupes sauf dans les commentaires de youtube. 
Bon , j'ai zero pointé au questionnaire, j'étais pas tres Dark wave à l'époque mais c'est sympa à découvrir.

Allez un classique

[YOUTUBE]jSimbyS_YlA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Epépé (6 Septembre 2009)

koeklin a dit:


> y'a pas le nom des groupes sauf dans les commentaires de youtube.
> Bon , j'ai zero pointé au questionnaire, j'étais pas tres Dark wave à l'époque mais c'est sympa à découvrir



Regarde mieux (vers 7'47) il y a cette pochette


----------



## itako (7 Septembre 2009)

Sinon dans le genre remix cool de trucs de merde 

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ByjjZQvTFVY&hl=fr&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ByjjZQvTFVY&hl=fr&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

_Remix de Pitbull par Evol intent, spécialistent de la drum venant se convertir au Dubstep.
_

Après y'a ça

[YOUTUBE]<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/c2sfMK_Lm7A&hl=fr&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/c2sfMK_Lm7A&hl=fr&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]



Y'a aussi notre amis le californiey *Druley* qui nous présente un dubstep bien darkos mais qui n'a pas encore sortit de release.



Et pour finir Wartch de chez Freakz Of Nature qui nous pond un truc avec un break de malade.

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/W-aRX_pCa8Y&hl=fr&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/W-aRX_pCa8Y&hl=fr&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2009)

itako a dit:


> Après y'a ça
> 
> [YOUTUBE]<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/c2sfMK_Lm7A&hl=fr&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/c2sfMK_Lm7A&hl=fr&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]



Les vocals gâchent un peu.
Sinon ça a l'air de marcher pour Deadmau5 > Nuo4. Il s'emmerde pas.



itako a dit:


> Et pour finir Wartch de chez Freakz Of Nature qui nous pond un truc avec un break de malade.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/W-aRX_pCa8Y&hl=fr&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/W-aRX_pCa8Y&hl=fr&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]



Y'a du quelque chose... 
Manque de finesse, pitet.
Mais bon, c'est pas ton genre.


----------



## itako (8 Septembre 2009)

Khyu a dit:


> Mais bon, c'est pas ton genre.



Nan, dans le cas présent je crois pas.

Par contre la, j'écoute un remix de Miss you de trent' dans le genre finesse c'est plutôt ça.
Y'a *ça* aussi, un mix de Marina faib, le son s'approche surtout de celui de Burial, c'est ça qui me plait pas mal.
C'est plutôt reposant et les vocals sont chouette, je crois que c'est du russe d'ailleurs.

EDIT: oué nan ce mix c'est du caviar coupé au xanax, le tout dark et urbain à point.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2009)

Miamesque.

Mais parfois, seulement.


----------



## Chang (8 Septembre 2009)

Robert Hood - Obey / Resurrection






(clic image pour ecouter)

Le dernier Robert Hood sur son propre label, M-Plant ... simple, direct, minimal techno dans le bon sens du terme. 

Aussi, les 2 pistes ont moins cette froideur metallique des productions de Detroit et de Hood en particulier. ​


----------



## jahrom (8 Septembre 2009)

Les années 90. Premières "Rave Party" qu'ils appelaient ça.
Un classique de l'époque. (qu'est ce qu'on s'est mis la dessus dis donc !)

Ca n'a pas pris une ride.... 

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/SpJZNaFx8Og&hl=fr&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/SpJZNaFx8Og&hl=fr&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## itako (8 Septembre 2009)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/IogRnKIMfFs&hl=fr&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/IogRnKIMfFs&hl=fr&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## teo (10 Septembre 2009)

_Petite sélection éclectique et matinale:_

_Enter, Load and Save [BBE Presents Enter]_  _Seven days and one week (Radio Edit)_
*BBE* 

_Step It Up (Leftfield Remix)_  _Deep down & dirty_
*Stereo MC's* :love: 

_Silver Screen Shower Scene_
*Felix Da Housecat :king:*

:love: _Bela Lugosi's Dead_
*Bauhaus* 

_Everytime (Gatecrasher Trance mix)_
*Lustral* :style:

_Sarabande [Levi's Free To Move version]_
*Georg Friedrich Haendel*

_Airport Surroundings_
*Loney, Dear* :love: 

Et Cloclo, aussi (_Ah Lexandrie Ah Lexandrahhhh_)  

Je vais me refaire les albums des Stereo MC's, ça fait trop longtemps :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Septembre 2009)

Pour bien commencer la journée :







Hier soir, concert privé de Moby. Une excellente surprise. J'y allais à reculons, mais j'ai finalement passé un super moment.


----------



## teo (10 Septembre 2009)

comment était _Disco Lies_ en live ?


----------



## silvio (10 Septembre 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Pour bien commencer la journée :
> 
> 
> 
> > Super pompes


En réécoute depuis quelques temps
Classé dans le punk 70 sur Spotify :love::love:
Normal, son "Got the time" apparait sur ma compilation ultime punk 75-80 (102 morceaux, pas réussi à m'en tenir aux 100 prévus)


----------



## teo (10 Septembre 2009)

teo a dit:


> _Petite sélection éclectique et matinale:_
> 
> ()
> :love: _Bela Lugosi's Dead_
> ...



Tiens je viens de recevoir ça de la mailing-list 4AD :love:

_J'étais pas fan mais les voir sur scène, c'était énorme. Ils sont trop forts._


----------



## silvio (11 Septembre 2009)

teo a dit:


> Tiens je viens de recevoir ça de la mailing-list 4AD :love:
> 
> _J'étais pas fan mais les voir sur scène, c'était énorme. Ils sont trop forts._



Z'êtes en forme .. je viens d'acheter






 et 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




en attendant l'hypothétique encodage de mes vinyles dont je parle depuis 10 ans ...


----------



## maiwen (11 Septembre 2009)

en ce moment, premier album solo de *Lisa Hannigan* (ex-chanteuse de Damien Rice), _Sea Sew_ : 







l'influence de Damien Rice ne se fait pas tellement sentir et c'est très réussi ! :love:


----------



## teo (11 Septembre 2009)

silvio a dit:


> Z'êtes en forme .. je viens d'acheter
> 
> 
> 
> ...



J'ai pas acheté, j'ai juste reçu la newsletter. Bon par contre, je craquerai peut-être, si ce que j'espère se réalise


----------



## jefrey (11 Septembre 2009)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/HzVD35lWdE4&hl=fr&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/HzVD35lWdE4&hl=fr&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## naas (11 Septembre 2009)

Passe par sur iPhone


----------



## maiwen (11 Septembre 2009)

passe pas sur macbook ici non plus :mouais:


----------



## naas (12 Septembre 2009)

Quelqun a un pc :bebe: ?


----------



## Philippe (12 Septembre 2009)

Waw !!!
On en découvre de jolies choses en regardant _Entourage_ 


[YOUTUBE]oL4fG3TIMdc[/YOUTUBE]​

Je ne connaissais pas la chanson et là je découvre le clip - c'est toujours un peu con de poster un bête lien vers YT mais là je voulais vous faire partager ça :love:


----------



## shenrone (12 Septembre 2009)




----------



## naas (12 Septembre 2009)

Le dernier muse est en écoute libre sur leur site après enregistrement :love:
Ce groupe arrive a faire l'unanimité contre lui auprès de mes irlandais, une qualité de plus pour muse


----------



## NED (12 Septembre 2009)

Je connaissait pas ce groupe, c'est assez bien foutu. Particulièrement ce morceau...

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Tcl1PCaxFFw&hl=fr&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Tcl1PCaxFFw&hl=fr&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Septembre 2009)

Petit groupe Belge bien barré de la tronche :love: :style:

Si vous cherchez bien, ils ont laissé pas mal de morceaux en téléchargement gratos...


----------



## maiwen (12 Septembre 2009)

jefrey et NED, perso je vois pas vos vidéo, j'ai l'impression que c'est un problème de lien. vous savez qu'il y'a un truc spécial youtube ( [youtube][/youtube] ) quand on écrit un message ? y'a que besoin de mettre le nom de la vidéo (le truc pourri avec des chiffres et des lettres en vrac).

genre comme ça :

[YOUTUBE]Tcl1PCaxFFw[/YOUTUBE]

en plus c'est Porcupine :love: 
allez les voir en concert ils sont super !! (et en tournée en octobre-novembre)

edit : pourtant ned, moi je le vois pas  j'ai un carré blanc ... c'est joli hein mais bon .. c'est pas très animé


----------



## NED (12 Septembre 2009)

Bha il marche très bien mon lien, même que je l'ai fait dans les règles avec les textes tout pourri qui viennent de l'espace...


----------



## WebOliver (12 Septembre 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Petit groupe Belge bien barré de la tronche :love: :style:
> 
> Si vous cherchez bien, ils ont laissé pas mal de morceaux en téléchargement gratos...



Ah oui. :love:

Ça fait quelques années que j'ai découvert, suite à ceci. Par la suite le groupe m'avait même contacté pour me filer une adresse avec leurs chansons à télécharger, après avoir vu sur last.fm que je les avais écouté à plusieurs reprises. :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Septembre 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> Ah oui. :love:
> 
> Ça fait quelques années que j'ai découvert, suite à ceci.



Tout pareil... 
On peut télécharger le 1er de leurs albums sur Myspace


----------



## teo (12 Septembre 2009)

Firefox comprend bien NED, mais bon&#8230; NED, ta balise n'est pas "correcte" et bcp plus compliquée&#8230; 


			
				NED a dit:
			
		

> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Tcl1PCaxFFw&hl=fr&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Tcl1PCaxFFw&hl=fr&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>





			
				maïwen a dit:
			
		

> Tcl1PCaxFFw



Edit: Sinon, le dernier Muse, effectivement en écoute gratuite sur inscription, comme mentionné plus haut.
Bon, ben voilà, c'est du Muse quoi. Rien de vraiment neuf, toujours pareil (j'aimais bien&#8230; y'a 10 ans pourtant). Ce qui sont fans vont aimer, ce qui détestent vont détester. Un peu le syndrome Coldplay, quoi: c'est toujours calibré pareil.

Sorry _shenrone_, rien de personnel, hein  

Edit, again: ils ont très bien recopiés leur *Queen* sur _United States of Eurasia_  J'en connais un qui doit bien rigoler


----------



## jefrey (12 Septembre 2009)

well, ça fonctionne chez moi avec la balise d'exportation <object> entre les balises youtube.
Je refais donc avec l'adresse url youtube pour maiwen&#8230;

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HzVD35lWdE4[/YOUTUBE]





Edit : carré blanc pour moi avec l'adresse url : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HzVD35lWdE4 entre les balises youtube.

:/


----------



## itako (12 Septembre 2009)

En même temps que ma copine qui les vois en suisse 
Pour ceux qui connaissent pas, si c'est encore possible ?!   bin faut écouter !


----------



## naas (12 Septembre 2009)

[YOUTUBE]HzVD35lWdE4[/YOUTUBE]

HzVD35lWdE4 entre les balises youtube


----------



## denland (12 Septembre 2009)

J aime tout ce qui passe pas sur les ondes...Essayez cette radio a but non lucratif pas de pub de blabla et des djingles qui dechirent...

http://www.radiomeuh.com/site/





Good listening


----------



## jefrey (12 Septembre 2009)

naas a dit:


> HzVD35lWdE4 entre les balises youtube



ok, j'ai compris merci naas.


----------



## naas (12 Septembre 2009)

je recherche un clip d'un artiste, le clip se passe dans ce que je pense être une agence du chômage américain. c'est assez connu car cela passe en radio.
mais je sèche :rateau:


----------



## teo (13 Septembre 2009)

Covenant :love:
*Bullet (Ellen Allien Remix)*
*EBM Powered* :love:

Et la vidéo de l'original 

[YOUTUBE]Rg7HRcRvpxQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## PATOCHMAN (13 Septembre 2009)

Je viens de penser que j'avais oublié de joindre une vidéo dans mon post d'hier sur les TAXIDERMISTS...


[YOUTUBE]DhSyWY1XYyY[/YOUTUBE]

Voilàààààààà...


----------



## jpmiss (13 Septembre 2009)

[YOUTUBE]zgILEC0_scY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## IceandFire (13 Septembre 2009)

Depuis Samedi, j'écoute le dernier album des Sonic youth, "The Eternal" et je le trouve très bon... :style: :love:


----------



## teo (13 Septembre 2009)

Qui est intéressé par un charter ?


pffff&#8230; c'est pas ici qu'on verrait ça.

Paris est mort.


----------



## DeepDark (13 Septembre 2009)

teo a dit:


> Qui est intéressé par un charter ?
> 
> 
> pffff c'est pas ici qu'on verrait ça.
> ...




Y'a du beau monde 
Vendredi : miam :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Septembre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> [J'ENTUBE]Dans les oreilles à te mémé[/J'ENTUBE]




:love: :love: :love:


Quel homme de goût!


----------



## fedo (14 Septembre 2009)

je suis que ça va plaire à PATOCH et à jpmiss
ça devrait servir de générique à Secret Story
[YOUTUBE]98gt39qWws8[/YOUTUBE]

par contre, celle-là, Jean-Pierre Rafarin n'est pas fan
[YOUTUBE]JtUZ-bkX1n0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## teo (14 Septembre 2009)

*Moderat*, _Moderat_


----------



## maiwen (14 Septembre 2009)

teo a dit:


> *Moderat*, _Moderat_



très bonne idée !  la pêche pour commencer cette nouvelle journée 
avec aussi _Arcadia_ de Apparat sous le coude


----------



## loustic (14 Septembre 2009)

Enrico Macias Il faut l'aider...


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Septembre 2009)

maiwen a dit:


> très bonne idée !  la pêche pour commencer cette nouvelle journée
> avec aussi _Arcadia_ de Apparat sous le coude



Arcadia ?






:love:


----------



## kitetrip (14 Septembre 2009)

itako a dit:


> En même temps que ma copine qui les vois en suisse
> Pour ceux qui connaissent pas, si c'est encore possible ?!   bin faut écouter !



Tiens, ça m'a donné envie de le ré-écouter 

Message à ceux qui découvrent Wax Taylor, dans le même genre vous aimerez aussi Doctor Flake :


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Septembre 2009)

:love::love::love:


----------



## maiwen (14 Septembre 2009)

Là et depuis quelques jours, Bon Iver, folk américaine. Une retraite de 3 mois dans un trou paumé du Wisconsin et des chansons faites là bas ... ça sent les feuilles mortes sur le sol, la solitude souvent... Un coup de coeur sur la toute dernière de l'album : _Re : Stacks_

 [YOUTUBE]ePatJIwB-sI[/YOUTUBE]

pas trouvé de clip mais des photos je crois


----------



## teo (14 Septembre 2009)

Découvert du soir. Magnifique  :love:

Un son house, lourd. Basique et prenant.
Comme un goût de _Pierre_ ? On pourrait être à la fin des années 80 à Chicago
Mais non. Pas cette voix. Le côté bitchy de ce qui peut se faire aujourd'hui. Insupportable mais parfait, là.
Un grand hangar, il fait chaud, c'est moite, l'odeur est âcre, des _arômes_, sans doute, mais pas que ça  y'a la sueur qui dégouline du plafond (il fait froid dehors: il neige) et qui huile chaque corps, brûlant malgré la petite tenue (jean-débardeur / minijupe-short et top), je me sens blanc ici. Pitin de basse, quasi métallique qui pétrit les alvéoles pulmonaires et fait rebondir de dedans les pecs en tout genre. Charleston si clair. Pur son 80's. La voix, on a envie de taper. Parfaite, encore.
La pochette du 45t 80's est parfaite. Les filles sont chaudes, un peu vulgaires, les mecs errent autour, ne tentent rien, ce n'est pas leur moment, ils en oublient même de se draguer entre eux tellement elles sont sublimes et provocantes. Sans doute quelques érections qui en surprendront certains. Ca claque dans les mains.
Gin tonic. 
Allez, je file aux toilettes&#8230;
Une fille et un gars sortent ensemble en courant, coursés par un photographe.
Les murs tremblent.

Voilà, c'est ça: Chelley - _Took The Night_ - 2009 - Attention, pas la version _Clean_, la version _Explicit_, hein&#8230; A écouter très fort, les 30 premières secondes sur le Store: Youtube atténue la puissance du son, émousse l'enclume.

I loOove bitches 
Sex is a weapon. Sex is politics.






[YOUTUBE]8g_RFWpm5dg[/YOUTUBE]

Evidemment, c'est italien, c'est les maîtres du genre pétasse sublime, la musique est parfaite.

_Oh boy
Who does she think she is?
Yeah who is she?
I don&#8217;t know what she&#8217;s doing?
I think its dancing.
She thinks she&#8217;s fly with that&#8230;
Uh what is that&#8230;a Gucci bag?
Oh boy I really don&#8217;t either.
What ever.

Hate hate hate hate hate
I don&#8217;t care what bitches say
I don&#8217;t even look their way
Look their way look their way
Hate hate hate hate hate
I don&#8217;t care what bitches say
I don&#8217;t even look their way
Look their way look their way

Every time I walk in the club
They hating on me cuz they know I look good
My hair done right and my dress real tite
All eyes on me I took the night.
Every time I walk in the club
They hating on me cuz they know I look good
My hair done right and my dress real tite
All eyes on me I took the night.
I took the night
I took the night
I took the night
All eyes on me I took the night
I took the night
I took the night
I took the night
All eyes on me I took the night
&#8230;
_






​Y'a eu le _2nite_ de Bria Valente et maintenant il y a Chelley. Les demoiselles ont sorti les gros calibres :rateau:

Merci Freelancer pour la découverte  :love:
Allez, c'est acheté. 0,79&#8364; c'est de la bonne.​


----------



## Chang (15 Septembre 2009)

'tain c'est violent ton truc la Teo ... :rateau: ... juste l'extrait dans l'ITMS, la grosse basse, la voix racoleuse ... :rateau::rateau: ... Y'a t'il une version booty tech' ? A la DJ Funk par exemple ... :love: ...

Sinon dans le genre bitch track ... Norma Jean Bell avec son Im the baddest bitch in the room:





(clic sample)
​


----------



## teo (15 Septembre 2009)

ouais :casse: ça va tourner en boucle :love: je me verrai bien débarquer au Cox avec ça dans les oreilles, 501 bien moulant là où il faut, mon blouson vinyl cuir vieili, toile d'araignée, barbe et&#8230; talons aiguilles, pour foutre la merde au milieu des identités, genres et autres certitudes&#8230;
Je vais finir à la Rose Armee Fraktion 

:love: : _Hate hate hate hate hate
I don&#8217;t care what bitches say
I don&#8217;t even look their way
Look their way look their way
Hate hate hate hate hate
I don&#8217;t care what bitches say
I don&#8217;t even look their way
Look their way look their way_ :  :love:



_Edit: on pourrait prendre les Guetta en otage et exiger "de la musique" dans les bars et boites de Paris _


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (15 Septembre 2009)

Parce-que ce matin j'ai les yeux qui piquent..
Parce-que ya que ça qui passe bien.

(Album que j'arrive pas à trouver en france au passage) 
[YOUTUBE]-SqV0qtnjUM&hl=fr&fs=1&"[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## silvio (15 Septembre 2009)

Je crains qu'on en ait déjà parlé ici ... mais bon j'ai fait une recherche sans succès
Donc je table que ce n'a pas été encore le cas :





Donc super groupe, formé de la chanteuse de The Kills, le guitariste de Queens Of The Stone Age, le bassiste de The Greenhornes (et The Raconteurs) et Jack White à la batterie
C'est déjà dans la playlist de jp donc c'est dire si ça envoie l'bois :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Septembre 2009)

shenrone a dit:


>



Mouais.
Autant j'aimais bien Muse.
Autant quand il se prennent pour Queen, ça frise le ridicule et j'ai du mal. :sleep::mouais:

Suite: 	 franchement, il frise le ridicule cet album :
- pompage de Queen
- reprises à la mords moi le noeud
- pseudo classique de bistrot, genre musique de film à la sauce blockbuster américain
- titres dégoulinants à la Richard Clayderman électrifié

ah mais non, c'est pas possible...

On tient la merde de l'année


----------



## IceandFire (15 Septembre 2009)

La pire pochette de l'année aussi....   Fab


----------



## yvos (15 Septembre 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Mouais.
> Autant j'aimais bien Muse.
> Autant quand il se prennent pour Queen, ça frise le ridicule et j'ai du mal. :sleep::mouais:
> 
> ...




Si on se mettait à démonter tout ce qui est posté sur ce fil, ça serait sans fin et assez vain...alors bon... (je précise ne pas aimer Muse  )


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Septembre 2009)

Je ne démonte pas. Je donne juste mon impression à la première (et dernière...) écoute.


----------



## naas (15 Septembre 2009)

interviews en vrac
http://new.music.yahoo.com/blogs/heard/3694/an-interview-with-muses-guitar-hero-matt-bellamy/
http://news.scotsman.com/entertainment/Interview-Muse-frontman-Matt-Bellamy.5640944.jp

un album de muse c'est toujours enervant et sublime à la fois  :love: 

cela me rappele un copain qui en écoutant le dernier placebo ma dit "bof c'est toujours pareil" :bebe:
certains albums demandent du temps avant d'être appréciés


----------



## yvos (15 Septembre 2009)

silvio a dit:


> Je crains qu'on en ait déjà parlé ici ... mais bon j'ai fait une recherche sans succès
> Donc je table que ce n'a pas été encore le cas :
> 
> 
> ...



bon, du coup je suis passé acheter cette galette. Mon dieu, j'ai cru entendre les Beastie Boys :afraid: (en moins bien, naturellement)  avec "i cut like a Buffalo".

Vu le casting, je m'attendais à un truc un peu plus musculeux en tout cas


----------



## Bassman (15 Septembre 2009)

Moi en ce moment, j'écoute le premier Live (avec DVD) d'Edguy : Fucking with Fire






Précis, propre, complètement déglingo c'est du bon bon bon power métal.

Une petite idée du côté déjanté de ces allemands :

[youtube]a-hG4l2gs-A[/youtube]


----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2009)

fedo a dit:


> je suis que ça va plaire à PATOCH et à jpmiss
> ça devrait servir de générique à Secret Story
> [YOUTUBE]98gt39qWws8[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



Ah... Reby Combat & Mitch Silver 

Mes fins d'années lycée ça. :love:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h30 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h13 ----------




Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:


> Parce-que ce matin j'ai les yeux qui piquent..



L'effet MadMax ?


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (16 Septembre 2009)

Khyu a dit:


> (...)
> 
> L'effet MadMax ?


On va l'appeller deuxième effet Kiss Cool. :sleep:

Sinon en très pas fort pour bosser ce matin.




Nickel.

Va falloir que je me le repasse un de ces jours...


----------



## silvio (16 Septembre 2009)

yvos a dit:


> bon, du coup je suis passé acheter cette galette. Mon dieu, j'ai cru entendre les Beastie Boys :afraid: (en moins bien, naturellement)  avec "i cut like a Buffalo".
> 
> Vu le casting, je m'attendais à un truc un peu plus musculeux en tout cas



Mes écoutes se résument à Spotify : je dois recevoir le disque incessamment sous peu
Donc je vous redis ça ...
(bon c'est pas Henry Rollins, mais ça reste bien péchu, non ?)

Dans un autre registre :




Reçu hier ... rien à dire que du bon ....

Par contre, il va falloir que je pense à grouper mes achats sur Amazon

Le 07/09 -> Patti Smith
Le 09/09 -> The Real Kids
Le 10/09 -> Arctic Monkeys
Le 12/09 -> The Dead Weather

Et paf, frais de port * 4
Quel con


----------



## itako (16 Septembre 2009)

Du gros beat de porc découpé a la machette

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/9bbH1vTTEUY&hl=fr&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/9bbH1vTTEUY&hl=fr&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## GrInGoo (17 Septembre 2009)

Beatz N Ryhmes de Cee-Roo 

[YOUTUBE]Q4P-FjdhsLQ[/YOUTUBE]

C'est vraiment pas mal !


----------



## KARL40 (17 Septembre 2009)

Chouette, les "vieux" sont de plus en plus jeunes ... Pour fêter ça, PAVEMENT se reforme (après de nombreuses rumeurs c'est officiel) ...

Puisque l'on est dans le passé, on y reste avec l'album de SWELL "41" (de 1994 ... hier quoi !)






Petit disque de chansons acoustiques et mélancoliques.

Leur meilleur disque certainement


----------



## teo (18 Septembre 2009)

_Mix July 2009, Summer mix part I_ Da Fresh
Bien bon ce remix de _Pay TV_ de Laurent Garnier :love:


----------



## jahrom (18 Septembre 2009)

Dans un registre roots-reggae-jazz
Je vous conseille le dernier album des Groundation !! Here i Am !

Très très bon son.


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (18 Septembre 2009)

Je vote, moi je dis que c'est un riz cantonnais qu'il déguste là John... 
Sinon voilà trois quatre  potes nioubes niveau musique qui se tapent un boeuf de blues charolais. 
Sont plus très nombreux parmis nous encore... le dernier en date Mitch Mitchell (batteur d'hendrix) nous quittait en fin d'année dernière..

[YOUTUBE]BxEX__YXmDs&hl=fr&fs=1&[/YOUTUBE]

On le reconnait à peine Clapton....


----------



## itako (18 Septembre 2009)

itako in da mix.

*Midnight Request Line - Skream
Jah prayer - DZ
Lon don city ft uncle Sam - Caspa
Ohh R ya - Caspa
Kingston dub - Dread foxx
One - Jazzsteppa
Infection and war - AKU-FEN
Dub Discipline - Dom Hz & Syncro
Living Fire - Tes La Rok
I remember Caspa remix - Deadmau5 and kaskade
​*http://www.4shared.com/file/133627112/bb601bb3/Lon_Don_-_Dubstep_mix.html


----------



## thunderheart (18 Septembre 2009)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/XrkThaBWa5c&hl=fr&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/XrkThaBWa5c&hl=fr&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

...


----------



## Chang (19 Septembre 2009)

teo a dit:


> _Mix July 2009, Summer mix part I_ Da Fresh
> Bien bon ce remix de _Pay TV_ de Laurent Garnier :love:



Bon, alors je remet en route le podcast Da Fresh ... Frisky j'ai essaye, un peu trop progressive house pour mon gout. Chacun les siens ...  ...

Sinon, l'acquisition du week end, c'est ce recueil du label Plus 8 Records, fonde par Richie Hawtin et John Acquaviva au debut des 90's:





Ce sont les debuts de la techno minimale, acide, tres a l'ecart des rave anthems qui degoulinaient un peu trop parfois. Certains tracks etaient quand meme de veritables etendards de la musique electronique de l'epoque.

Vous pouvez ecouter des extraits *ici* ...​


----------



## IceandFire (19 Septembre 2009)

The Cure , "The Top" porte bien son nom   :love:


----------



## teo (19 Septembre 2009)

Chang a dit:


> ()Sinon, l'acquisition du week end, c'est ce recueil du label Plus 8 Records, fonde par Richie Hawtin et John Acquaviva au debut des 90's:
> ()



Ca a l'air 'achement bien :love:
_Ah, pour info, les images en ligne sur discogs sont toujours absentes: ils les ont interdites en lien j'ai vu ton lien quand je t'ai cité uniquement _




IceandFire a dit:


> The Cure , "The Top" porte bien son nom   :love:


:love: la toupie, la toupie 


_The history of the house sound of Chicago_. La version 16 CD est vraiment trop chère et quasi introuvable.

_Je garde donc ma version 3 LP vinyl> K7 > mp3  Mauvais son mais bon  souvenirs _
Can you party, Royal House
Adonis and the Endless Poker, The Poke
Bomb The Bass, BamBam, DJ Pierre, Coldcut, Jamie Principle, Kraze, Jungle Brothers, The Todd Terry Project, Yazz etc.  :love: TB3030 :love:


----------



## Dark-Tintin (19 Septembre 2009)

Une petite cure pour le concert du 27/10 :love:

[YOUTUBE]41hXdfsRo1A[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]HCysz_0Hicg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2009)

[YOUTUBE]gHK9vj0VE7w[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## rabisse (19 Septembre 2009)

[YOUTUBE]TqQIFgbpfXY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Chang (20 Septembre 2009)

teo a dit:


> Ca a l'air 'achement bien :love:
> _Ah, pour info, les images en ligne sur discogs sont toujours absentes: ils les ont interdites en lien j'ai vu ton lien quand je t'ai cité uniquement _



Bon alors l'image de la pochette ... 







C'est pas que vous ratiez grand chose mais bon ...  ...​ 


teo a dit:


> _The history of the house sound of Chicago_. La version 16 CD est vraiment trop chère et quasi introuvable.
> 
> _Je garde donc ma version 3 LP vinyl> K7 > mp3  Mauvais son mais bon  souvenirs _
> Can you party, Royal House
> ...



Ah la c'est sur, c'est une sacree compil ... y'a de tout ... faut prendre des vacances pour tout ecouter ...  ...


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Septembre 2009)

Version Rykodisc" rééditée dans les 90's contenant des bootlegs et des démos. Très bonne réédition.

Et puis il y a  "Life On Mars" dessus :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Septembre 2009)

Un truc qui devrait plaire à Teo:
les Hilight Tribes : de la techno acoustique.
Génial :love:


----------



## l'écrieur (22 Septembre 2009)

Une spéciale dédicace à Patoch, Fab'fab, Téo, et Couleur Surd, tiens !

La pochette de Unknown Pleasure, animée au rythme de Disorder.
:love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Septembre 2009)

Vu hier soir en concert.
Acheté ce midi sur l'iTunes Store.
Excellent. :love:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2009)

[YOUTUBE]DQ0a7UfKP_8[/YOUTUBE]






_You didn't reaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaalize............_


----------



## itako (22 Septembre 2009)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/fgPLDqUON6Y&hl=fr&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/fgPLDqUON6Y&hl=fr&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## teo (22 Septembre 2009)

Ah*recibo


Sinon, là
- _Keep hope alive (Para BT's creative methode)_ - *The Crystal Method* sur _Pacha Zenith Ibiza '98_
- _Keep Hope Alive (Theme From TV show Third Watch)_ - *The Crystal Method* [EP]
- _Keep Hope Alive (Album version) _- _The Crystal Method_ [EP]

Pas étonnant que ce morceau soit devenu le générique d'une série

[YOUTUBE]KLx-QHYH0Kk[/YOUTUBE]

Speed, speed, speed. Nuit. Asphalte. Cuir. Gyrophare.


----------



## Chang (23 Septembre 2009)

*Bodycode - Exciting Ride*
(Spectral Sound)




(clic bouzin)

Ce track je ne m'en lasse pas ... tres ethere, planant mais avec ce kick sourd, profond, le gimmick vocal, les paroles au milieu bien triturees comme il faut ... 

Ca convient au petit matin difficile, c'est d'ailleurs pourquoi il joue la, ou au milieu de soiree, etc etc ... un petit bijou de techno minimale ...​​


----------



## teo (23 Septembre 2009)

Je redécouvre pas mal de petits bijoux (de pacotille, ou non) en re écoutant un ensemble de compilations de type lounge: _Bargrooves_. Y'a différentes saisons, ça s'effeuille gentiment. Celui-là est parfait pour ce début d'été indien.

_Tout est bleu (François K mix)_ - Ame Strong / _Bargrooves - Indian Summer_


----------



## DeepDark (23 Septembre 2009)

C'est frais, subtil, reposant, c'est _Tortoise_ :love:






[YOUTUBE]E2DVl1XYnkY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (24 Septembre 2009)

Des souvenirs... 

[YOUTUBE]rfr40TDfmM0[/YOUTUBE]
Très bon jeu de typo sur le clip. Voir la version censurée...

[YOUTUBE]VszypzWMJZc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## jpmiss (24 Septembre 2009)

Souvenirs aussi:

[YOUTUBE]lWZkTEGPG8Y[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]1RbnshwWL-A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## IceandFire (25 Septembre 2009)

Wedding Present :love: :love: :love:


----------



## naas (25 Septembre 2009)

Reçu ce matin par courriel :love:

[YOUTUBE]jtE62pFC8jU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Epépé (25 Septembre 2009)

Byetone (Olaf Bender) - Death of a Typographer


----------



## samoussa (26 Septembre 2009)




----------



## jpmiss (26 Septembre 2009)

[YOUTUBE]AJE9dL7wBPQ[/YOUTUBE]

Bonne zic et excellent clip


----------



## samoussa (26 Septembre 2009)

Ah oui et puis ça

[YOUTUBE]<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/l0EheLTqK8w&hl=fr&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/l0EheLTqK8w&hl=fr&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## teo (26 Septembre 2009)

ouais bien cool _WhoMadeWho_. Belle vidéo, quelques clins d'il  et du bon son 

Sinon, là une série *Ghinzu* avec Blow et quelques autres



Et en tombant sur ça, ça me confirme dans l'idée que beaucoup d'amateurs de " " " métal " " " * sont des putains d'éternels adolescents insupportablement romantiques, tourmentés donc et -parfois- tellement _drama queen_ 
On baisse la lumière et on invite son  sa partenaire à danser un slove interminable ?

Georgio reviens ! 


_* et ses variantes, venez pas me chercher des morpions dans le slip, hein _


----------



## teo (27 Septembre 2009)

On va pas s'étendre ici&#8230; c'est déjà bien assez long là-bas  


Petite niouze ce matin dans ma boite à email:
L'Usine de Genève enflammera le Rhône et le lac le mois prochain pour ses 20 ans 

Et Ghinzu, encore.


----------



## KARL40 (27 Septembre 2009)

A SILVER MOUNT ZION & TRA LA LA BAND

[YOUTUBE]y5rlp8powmA[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]OgnDrdxC6PU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## maiwen (27 Septembre 2009)

KARL40 a dit:


> A SILVER MOUNT ZION & TRA LA LA BAND



le groupe qui casse tout dans itunes

- A Silver Mt. Zion
- Thee Silver Mt. Zion Memorial Orchestra & Tra-La-La Band
- Thee Silver Mt. Zion Memorial Orchestra and Tra-la-la Band with Choir
- Thee Silver Mountain Reveries

:rateau:


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Septembre 2009)

Pour ceux qui aiment le son 80's, le dernier Calvin Harris est un must :love:


----------



## Amok (28 Septembre 2009)

Et comme le dit le Fabulous : pour ceux qui aiment le son des 80's ! :love:

[YOUTUBE]EK08XU4VaLQ[/YOUTUBE]

Parce que la deuxième partie, hein, quand même...

[YOUTUBE]Lcu7OCIqlqE[/YOUTUBE]

Parce que la voix du mec, chaude et rauque, ca assure !


----------



## tirhum (28 Septembre 2009)

Du mal à poster des vidéos ?!...


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Septembre 2009)

J'étais partie la chercher mais visiblement il a retrouvé son lien


----------



## Amok (28 Septembre 2009)

Vos gueules !  :love:

Et pour vous prouver que je ne vous en veux pas :


[YOUTUBE]kXD6Gtinvbc[/YOUTUBE]

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h56 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h19 ----------

[YOUTUBE]BHMNjnJUJ-Q[/YOUTUBE]

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h10 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h56 ----------

Sans parler du fait que dans les 80's on savait réaliser des clips 

[YOUTUBE]-mdyFdgUNfI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## WebOliver (28 Septembre 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Sans parler du fait que dans les 80's on savait réaliser des clips



Ainsi que de bien jolis génériques TV. 

[YOUTUBE]0h9y-W3Ao6A[/YOUTUBE]​
mamyblue devait sûrement bosser à la prod'.


----------



## yvos (28 Septembre 2009)

Après The Dead Weather (au passage, merci silvio  ), je suis bloqué depuis deux jours sur XX.






Ce que je pensais être un petit disque bien hype se révèle être carrément une claque de ma gueule :casse: :love: :style: . C'est assez dépouillé, intimiste et je trouve cela lumineux. Petites médolies terriblement attachantes. Un son cristallin.

A noter qu'un titre gratuit est dispo sur le store 

Cela me rappelle Laetitia Sheriff par moment


----------



## Anonyme (28 Septembre 2009)

Tiens, vous avez des idées de zik pour des diapos de bécanes en course ?
Libre de droit, pas envie de payer les autorisations à la Sacem.

Des trucs à la Jp... 

Je fouille un peu sur le net et dans le libre, y'a pas grand chose de convaincant pour l'utilisation que je vais en avoir.

Sinon, ce sera du frisky radio, j'ai l'autorisation du chef...


Merci


----------



## Dark-Tintin (28 Septembre 2009)

[YOUTUBE]Ua-MWLJvGvM[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]LTk-t8s_R0Y[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]_wAmxuHt5nw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## nemo77 (28 Septembre 2009)

[YOUTUBE]DoxUiqUpkw4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## IceandFire (28 Septembre 2009)

The Gossip "Standing In The Way Of Control" & "Music for men" ça claque sa maman quand même  :love:


----------



## naas (28 Septembre 2009)

Khyu a dit:


> Tiens, vous avez des idées de zik pour des diapos de bécanes en course ?
> Libre de droit, pas envie de payer les autorisations à la Sacem.
> 
> Des trucs à la Jp...
> ...


j'avais sur un dvd pour un club de voatuuuuuure pris quelques titres comme:
burn like gazoline avec la vois de chris conel :love:
prodigy firestarter
mooth soundgarden
red eyes and tears brmc
here come the warm jets brian eno
slash dot slash fatboy slim
rage against, muse, pulp fiction, etc

sinon en libre de droit va du coté de jamendo tu devrais y trouver ton bonheur.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Septembre 2009)

Merci naas. 

Dans la musique commerciale, pas de problème. Y'a ce qu'il faut.
Le soucis, c'est plutôt de trouver dans le libre de droit.
Ca fini sur des DVD commerciaux, donc tu peux pas mettre de connu sans payer une redevance à la SACEM. Tu dois t'en douter, c'est très cher, surtout vu la quantité de DVD à presser. 

Il y a des choses pas mal dans le libre.
Je pense à Buddard, Dirge, Must Have Been Tokyo, Steadman, etc...
Mais c'est trop mou. 

Jamendo c'est sympa comme principe mais ça coûte des sous aussi.
Pour deux fois le prix de ce que je donne à Jamendo, je paye les droits à la Sacem.
Mais c'est un plan... 

Merci encore.


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Septembre 2009)

Fouiller ici ou chercher dans cette liste. Un exemple.


----------



## Selthis (28 Septembre 2009)

Definitely maybe


----------



## naas (28 Septembre 2009)

Khyu a dit:


> Jamendo c'est sympa comme principe mais ça coûte des sous aussi.
> Pour deux fois le prix de ce que je donne à Jamendo, je paye les droits à la Sacem...


benh ça alors, les bras m'en tombent  désolé du tuyaux percé :rateau::rose:


----------



## rabisse (28 Septembre 2009)

Pour retrouver un des anges vu dans "*les ailes du désir*"

*Einstürzende Neubauten* - _Stella Maris_
[YOUTUBE]pm_aut6RDAY[/YOUTUBE]

Pour recroiser les "bad seeds" & Nick Cave, toujours dans "*les ailes du désir*" .

*Einstürzende Neubauten* - _Nagorny Karabach - 2006_
[YOUTUBE]hd-6WweqD0Y[/YOUTUBE]


Pour tout le reste....

*Einstürzende Neubauten* - _Abfackeln!-1983_
[YOUTUBE]ZDwTJxpQSy4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## naas (28 Septembre 2009)

ce soir sur fr3 deux membres de joy division vont interpreter un morceau en direct a vos "K7" :love:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Septembre 2009)

Merci pour votre aide. 
Les liens de Tibo sont pas mal, y'a de chouettes prod'. 
Vous devriez y faire un tour. Le site est pas super bien foutu mais le contenu est intéressant.


----------



## samoussa (29 Septembre 2009)

ça depuis 10 jours:




et ça depuis...plus longtemps :


----------



## Chang (29 Septembre 2009)

Des titres mythiques comme Flash, Perk U Later, Shake and Pop, Lalaland, Genedefekt etc etc ... Souvent tres booty tech, tres fort en connotation sex drugs and house music ... 

Des extraits en veux tu en voila *ICI*.

Aussi a regarder sous son pseudo "Cajmere".​


----------



## Dark-Tintin (29 Septembre 2009)

[YOUTUBE]5iAIM02kv0g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## samoussa (29 Septembre 2009)

on remonte encore un peu dans le temps

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/HT22ljdRN9Y&hl=fr&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/HT22ljdRN9Y&hl=fr&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## fedo (29 Septembre 2009)

reparution du 1er album de _Mondo Generator_ (Nick Oliveri, anciennement _Kyuss_ et _QOSTA_):love:





ça commence par 13th floor, et ça arrache:love:


----------



## Amok (29 Septembre 2009)

Hé, Fabulous ! Ca te parle, ca ?! :love:


[YOUTUBE]abZlWqVeLzg[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]FIL8PxLmjm4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## nemo77 (30 Septembre 2009)

[YOUTUBE]-9WCVF8u5uk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Septembre 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Hé, Fabulous ! Ca te parle, ca ?! :love:
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]abZlWqVeLzg[/YOUTUBE]
> ...



Tonton Chris :love::love::love:


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (30 Septembre 2009)

Un clip plein de belles couleurs..

[YOUTUBE]OT9GWLypu38&hl=fr&fs=1&[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## jpmiss (30 Septembre 2009)

Amok a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]Lcu7OCIqlqE[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Parce que la voix du mec, chaude et rauque, ca assure !



T'en veux de la voix chaude et rauque?

[YOUTUBE]yOJvtulmEZI[/YOUTUBE]

 :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (30 Septembre 2009)

Heuuuuuuuu... Je coche la case N° 2.
J'aime pas les merdes molles...


----------



## Chang (1 Octobre 2009)

Decu, decu, decu ...  ...
​


----------



## jpmiss (1 Octobre 2009)

Chang a dit:


> Decu, decu, decu ...  ...
> ​


Pas moi


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2009)

*Ecoute*


:style::style::style:​


----------



## KARL40 (1 Octobre 2009)

MASTERS OF REALITY "Pine / Cross Dover" 









Le nouveau disque "deux en un" (d'où les 2 pochettes ) de Chris GOSS.
Une première partie qui se résume à un rock qui aurait gagné à être plus "sauvage".
La seconde partie est nettement meilleure : sonorités très 70's, des riffs répétitifs ... Bref du MOR a son meilleur !

Chaudement recommandé même si le dernier morceau "Alfalfa" peut ennuyer avec ses 12min
et son aspect "jam session" (je cite : "Il s'agit en fait d'une jam de 4 mecs qui se sont retrouvés dans un studio pour la 1ère fois ensemble, ont branché les instruments et ont enregistré leur jam session).


----------



## maiwen (1 Octobre 2009)

[YOUTUBE]QB0ordd2nOI[/YOUTUBE]

The Cinematic Orchestra, _Ma Fleur_ :love:


----------



## naas (1 Octobre 2009)

A force de vouloir aimer le dernier muse je suis tombé amoureux à nouveau de portishead et de leur 3.
Comment de tels morceaux peuvent transporter dans des mondes imaginaires oniriques à la beauté absolue ?
comment...

certains titres comme silence ou nylon smile sont d'une beauté esthétique sans commune mesure, de ce genre d'expérience marquante qui génèrent irrémédiablement un besoin de ressentir à nouveau ce sentiment indicible d'un ailleurs meilleur.

RIP ayant la lourde tâche de nous récupérer de ce voyage intérieur, a l'intelligence d'une humilité toute humaine pour finalement nous préparer à un plastic qui lui immédiatement prends les rênes pour dès la quarantième seconde transgresser les conventions harmoniques dans le seul but d'exprimer ce sentiment intérieur présent inconscient et pourtant présent.

Vient alors magic door et la limite de l'utilité première des mots est atteinte, leur rôle descriptif est vain, seule l'écoute peut alors prendre tout son sens, et la musique redevient ce qu'elle est: supérieure aux mots.


----------



## nemo77 (2 Octobre 2009)

[YOUTUBE]P4R1nl_UbSk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Octobre 2009)

:love:


----------



## itako (3 Octobre 2009)

Skunk anasie.. ça me rapel ma période trip hop jusqu'à la mort au lycéee 
Que de noms qui me reviennent à l'esprit...
Old school.

Musique de jeune: 

Dubstep de porc "gorestep"
[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/sf6SxNyB4TU&hl=fr&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/sf6SxNyB4TU&hl=fr&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

redubstep, un peu moins gorestep cette fois, mais quand même
[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/WFWhNNhwLqA&hl=fr&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/WFWhNNhwLqA&hl=fr&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

Trucs hype que je découvre 2 mois après, bouh la honte.
[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/cNSGVs5BdSM&hl=fr&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/cNSGVs5BdSM&hl=fr&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]<< vous noterez les deux doigts typiquement agressifs, et je ne vous parle même pas de sa casquette.


*Au passage, si quelqu'un a du Jackson, de chez warp *


----------



## nemo77 (3 Octobre 2009)

[YOUTUBE]N7HX28TugSw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (3 Octobre 2009)

Un plus pour The Bloody Beetroots.
Un peu circus. Y'a un côté vocal _english-fuck dans ta gueule_ très agréable.
Ca picote. Y'a quelques passage un peu jazzy qui sont pas assez marquées, dommage. 
A voir en live. 

Sinon, je me refais tout l'intégral de Hilight Tribe :
C'est fou comme la musique à le don de vous projetez dans les souvenirs.
Là c'est les nuits blanches effarantes de l'ESAG à bosser sur des projets à la cons dans un appart de un mètre carré avec de la bière pas fraîche, de la sueur, quelques cônes et un compagnon d'infortune. 
Les vieilles enceintes MARTIN (made in USA) et l'ampli Pio qui crachent difficilement les mediums essouflés, le XIIème et le chinois du coin pour aller chercher à 2h le ravitaill'. 
Et puis ce rythme, toujours. Cet guitare. Ces voix qui t'appellent. 

Tu bois. Tu griffonnes. Tu fumes. Et ça...

[YOUTUBE]PIWv4ZcW58M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Chang (3 Octobre 2009)

itako a dit:


> Trucs hype que je découvre 2 mois après, bouh la honte.



Don't believe the hype ...  ...


----------



## samoussa (3 Octobre 2009)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/OI_GNu8jaSA&hl=fr&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/OI_GNu8jaSA&hl=fr&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## jpmiss (3 Octobre 2009)

[YOUTUBE]vKf9JeMYYhw[/YOUTUBE]

I wanna be your dog n'est pas très loin :love:


----------



## naas (3 Octobre 2009)

johnny johnny fait moi mal


----------



## Anonyme (3 Octobre 2009)

[YOUTUBE]2a4gyJsY0mc[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]wDZFf0pm0SE[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]UmjXY1BDMEA[/YOUTUBE]

Ca faisait trop longtemps... :love:


----------



## itako (3 Octobre 2009)

Alors que tout le monde était entrain d'assister au show à l'américaine de Cypress Hill.. moi je préparais des palettes.

Sinon la je suis entrain de DLL 32 fabriclive , ça va niquer dans les chaumières.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Octobre 2009)

itako a dit:


> ça va niquer dans les chaumières.



Et pas que. :love:


----------



## itako (3 Octobre 2009)

Oui mais des enfants passent ici.

Fabriclive 01_ James Lavelle
Fabriclive 02_ Ali B
Fabriclive 03_ DJ Hype
Fabriclive 04_ Deadly Avenger
Fabriclive 05_ Howie B
Fabriclive 06_ Grooverider
Fabriclive 07_ John Peel
Fabriclive 08_ Plump DJs
Fabriclive 09_ Jaques Lu Cont
Fabriclive 10_ Fabio
Fabriclive 11_ Bent
Fabriclive 12_ Bugz In The Attic
Fabriclive 13_ J Majik
Fabriclive 14_  DJ Spinbad
Fabriclive 15_ Nitin Sawhney
Fabriclive 16_ Adam Freeland
Fabriclive 17_ Aim
Fabriclive 18_ Andy C & DJ Hype
Fabriclive 19_ The Freestylers
Fabriclive 20_ Joe Ransom
Fabriclive 21_ Meat Katie
Fabriclive 22_ Scratch Perverts
Fabriclive 23_ Death In Vegas
Fabriclive 24_ Diplo
Fabriclive 25_ High Contrast
Fabriclive 26_ The Herbaliser
Fabriclive 27_ DJ Format
Fabriclive 28_ Evil Nine
Fabriclive 29_ Cut Copy
Fabriclive 30_ Stanton Warriors
Fabriclive 31_ The Glimmers
Fabriclive 32_ Tayo






après ça il va m'en manquer 16 : (


----------



## Anonyme (3 Octobre 2009)

itako a dit:


> Oui mais des enfants passent ici.
> 
> (



A cette heure ils ont terminé de ranger leur chambre.  

[YOUTUBE]bpPdeNLEwB4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## FANREM (4 Octobre 2009)

Le buzz du moment (outre the XX), c'est un Bombay Bicycle Club
Assez proches dans l'esprit des Artic Monkeys, ils risquent de suivre une ascension assez similaire


----------



## Dark-Tintin (4 Octobre 2009)

Après, les buzz... :mouais:


----------



## itako (4 Octobre 2009)

Moué bon dans google image je tombe sur des mecs pas plus jeunes que moi en slim, très peut pour moi.


[YOUTUBE]<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Hvq5oCUBCPQ&hl=fr&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Hvq5oCUBCPQ&hl=fr&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## itako (4 Octobre 2009)

Ca c'est rigolo, étrangement light pour du remix de rusko.

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/eNBgwna_rXg&hl=fr&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/eNBgwna_rXg&hl=fr&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mobyduck (5 Octobre 2009)

*Muse - The Resistance*





Sur Deezer

Pour moi leur album le plus réussi. :love: :love:


----------



## boodou (5 Octobre 2009)

Je viens de télécharger le maxi de Massive Attack, Splitting the Atom ...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Octobre 2009)

Une petite ballade en Islande avec les Dead Skeletons. 





[YOUTUBE]CsyrOGRxF0E[/YOUTUBE]

:style:


----------



## Fab'Fab (5 Octobre 2009)

Mobyduck a dit:


> *Muse - The Resistance*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bon, faut que je le réécoute.
Mais j'ai tellement failli vomir à la première écoute que j'hésite... :rose:


----------



## silvio (5 Octobre 2009)

Mobyduck a dit:


> *Muse - The Resistance*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fab'Fab' m'avait fait peur (edith : ah ben quand on parle du loup)
Ma moitié l'a finalement acheté et c'est moins grave que je l'imaginais
Je me suis même surpris à battre du pied une ou deux fois
Mais bon, tout le monde s'appelle pas Queen, même s'ils font des efforts (je parle pas au niveau des fringues)


----------



## Anonyme (5 Octobre 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Bon, faut que je le réécoute.
> Mais j'ai tellement failli vomir à la première écoute que j'hésite... :rose:



Pas besoin d'hésiter. C'est une vraie merde.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h16 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h15 ----------




silvio a dit:


> Fab'Fab' m'avait fait peur
> Ma moitié l'a finalement acheté et c'est moins grave que je l'imaginais
> Je me suis même surpris à battre du pied une ou deux fois
> Mais bon, tout le monde s'appelle pas Queen, même s'ils font des efforts (je parle pas au niveau des fringues)



Vade retroooooo.
Même le pire des supertramp est mieux que cette bouse. 
Je dis ça, ShowBiz était chiouper.


----------



## Fab'Fab (5 Octobre 2009)

Khyu a dit:


> Pas besoin d'hésiter. C'est une vraie merde.
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h16 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h15 ----------
> 
> ...



Alors déjà, on ne dit pas du mal de Supertramp, hein... :mouais:


----------



## jpmiss (5 Octobre 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Alors déjà, on ne dit pas du mal de Supertramp, hein... :mouais:


En effet, c'est pas la peine.
Rien que de prononcer leur nom c'est une insulte.


----------



## la(n)guille (5 Octobre 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Alors déjà, on ne dit pas du mal de Supertramp, hein... :mouais:



SI!


----------



## Anonyme (5 Octobre 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Alors déjà, on ne dit pas du mal de Supertramp, hein... :mouais:



J'en dis pas du mal. Me tappe pas Oh ! 
Je dis ça pour Silvio. Parce que lui, tu comprends, il a des goûts musicaux vachement aboutis. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h48 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h47 ----------

D'ailleurs, les autres bouseux au dessus aussi. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h49 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h48 ----------

Elle est dur à dire cette dernière phrase non ?


----------



## la(n)guille (5 Octobre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> En effet, c'est pas la peine.
> Rien que de prononcer leur nom c'est une insulte.



Et en prime, essaie de mettre un CD d'eux dans ta machine, même elle te le vomit sur les pieds...


----------



## Mobyduck (5 Octobre 2009)

Ouais, bah à moi il me plaît bien cet album! Voilààààààà!


----------



## gKatarn (5 Octobre 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Alors déjà, on ne dit pas du mal de Supertramp, hein... :mouais:



Ben si, c'est d'la merde, en particulier ce disque 






on a l'impression d'entendre l'orgue de Charlie Oleg en boucle   


Qd je pense que qd c'est sorti, tous les djeuns s'extasaient là-dessus


----------



## Fab'Fab (5 Octobre 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Ben si, c'est d'la merde, en particulier ce disque
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Limite je te boule rouge pour ça.


----------



## boodou (5 Octobre 2009)

'tain moi je l'aurais bien boulé vert, mais je peux pas ! 
Supertramp/Charlie Oleg, excellent !!!


----------



## silvio (5 Octobre 2009)

Khyu a dit:


> J'en dis pas du mal. Me tappe pas Oh !
> Je dis ça pour Silvio. Parce que lui, tu comprends, il a des goûts musicaux vachement aboutis.
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h48 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h47 ----------
> ...


Aboutis ... parfait aussi ... 
 
---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h49 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h48 ----------



Khyu a dit:


> Elle est dur à dire cette dernière phrase non ?


Non




gKatarn a dit:


> Ben si, c'est d'la merde, en particulier ce disque
> 
> 
> 
> ...





boodou a dit:


> 'tain moi je l'aurais bien boulé vert, mais je peux pas !
> Supertramp/Charlie Oleg, excellent !!!


Pas mieux ...

Nan mais sérieux, y a des pochettes qui ne trompent pas


----------



## teo (6 Octobre 2009)

Merci pour le Massive Attack, j'avais laissé passé ça. Faut que je relance _my little birds_

Je me suis fâché avec mon meilleur pote au collège (un rouquin avec qui j'aurai bien développé d'ailleurs) quand ils ont changé de chanteur  Y'avait pas que ça mais j'ai totalement arrêté d'écouter Supertramp.
J'ai un faible pour _Breakfast in America_ et _Crime of the Century_, des souvenirs de mon père.
Niveau musical: pineutz, niveau émotionnel: largement au dessus de ce que je peux supporter certains soirs. C'est quasi de la psychanalyse avec mon frère. Je passe sur une critique (quoi que certaines ici sont pas vraiment développées, but who cares ?).

Cet été m'a permis de me replonger dans une période Prince (merci l'ipod). Je vais tâcher de me faire une petite anthologie critique personnelle. Ce gars est incroyable. Et il m'énerve prodigieusement.
Sur ce, bonne journée. Je décolle avec _International Lover_, sur *1999*. C'est parfait pour être détendu en arrivant au taf 6m35 de plaisir hédoniste, s'envoyer en l'air en 747, ça doit le faire tranquille


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (6 Octobre 2009)

Mobyduck a dit:


> *Muse - The Resistance*
> Pour moi leur album le plus réussi. :love: :love:


Bon, définitivement non aussi ... après une 2ème écoute exhaustive : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





M'en fout je me retourne vers un vieux.......................... encore.




"Southern Man" :love:


Hop, j'ai reçu ça tout à l'heure.... sympa, ils en ont fait pas mal des comme ça apparemment.
[YOUTUBE]vNc5o9TU0t0&hl=fr&fs=1&[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## samoussa (6 Octobre 2009)

comme un echo du post précédent.


----------



## boodou (6 Octobre 2009)

teo a dit:


> Merci pour le Massive Attack, j'avais laissé passé ça. Faut que je relance _my little birds_&#8230;



De rien 




teo a dit:


> Cet été m'a permis de me replonger dans une période Prince (merci l'ipod). Je vais tâcher de me faire une petite anthologie critique personnelle. Ce gars est incroyable. Et il m'énerve prodigieusement.
> Sur ce, bonne journée. Je décolle avec _International Lover_, sur *1999*. C'est parfait pour être détendu en arrivant au taf&#8230; 6m35 de plaisir hédoniste, s'envoyer en l'air en 747, ça doit le faire tranquille



Avec _1999_ tu risques rien vu que c'est l'un de ses meilleurs albums. Par contre depuis 15 ans &#8230; il fait de la grosse daube !  Attention, de la daube bien ficelée, faite avec minutie, mais sans âme.
Non mais depuis plusieurs années regarde les titres des albums et leur pochette ! :affraid:
Il a pété les plombs le nabot &#8230;


----------



## jpmiss (6 Octobre 2009)

Bon aujourd'hui c'est musique de drogués pour tout le monde!  :love:

[YOUTUBE]Xg5D-CqDoI8[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]prTAFZLVPbA[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]x-VODzscDr4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (6 Octobre 2009)

Cette voix... Ce Romain déboîte, encore une fois.
Des paroles aqueuses, réfléchies, profondes.
Instrumental sympa, avec du hautbois, du violon, de l'acoustique.
Moins gniangnian que l'album solo, ça sonne plus vrai. 
Je m'attendais à plus de peps quand même.
Mais vivement le 18 novembre. 

[YOUTUBE]Lh06EzbX-Eg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## naas (6 Octobre 2009)

Rien  ,
je n'écoute rien car le pc fixe du boulot n'est pas équipé de carte son, vivement que je récupère mon DELL portable


----------



## itako (6 Octobre 2009)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/8qAZm7I8chs&hl=fr&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/8qAZm7I8chs&hl=fr&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## teo (6 Octobre 2009)

boodou a dit:


> De rien
> Avec _1999_ tu risques rien vu que c'est l'un de ses meilleurs albums. Par contre depuis 15 ans &#8230; il fait de la grosse daube !  Attention, de la daube bien ficelée, faite avec minutie, mais sans âme.
> Non mais depuis plusieurs années regarde les titres des albums et leur pochette ! :affraid:
> Il a pété les plombs le nabot &#8230;



Je connais bien, depuis 1984 (pas _hardcore fan_, je ne l'ai jamais vu en concert ).
J'ai l'intégrale, les simple, double, triple et quadruple CD, quelques bootlegs & rarities&#8230; et quelques 33t et maxi 45T encore.
Oui, c'est pas mal de daube sans âme bien foutues, mais ça va assez bien avec le personnage. Trop. Too Much. Il faut re écouter et finalement trouver quelques très bons morceaux au milieu de ce sirop indigeste depuis 15 ans.
Et les albums live sont enfin disponibles, ça change clairement la donne. Il y a les albums de Prince et il y a Prince en live (mais c'est vrai ces derniers ne sont pas donnés).
Même si évidemment les plans naze comme la commercialisation de son dernier opus sont à vomir. Mais j'ai poussé ma gueulante en avril ou mai, je ne vais pas recommencer, tu peux chercher ça doit pas être si loin&#8230;

J'aime ce gars comme il est depuis que je le connais. J'aime Prince, j'aime finalement son mauvais goût si américain (les pochettes, le parfum, les décors), si _nouveau riche_, sa voix qui se transforme si vite, si fort, ses déhanchements ridicules et ses bottines à talons vertigineuses au quadrille parfaitement maitrisées, son côté _camp_ outrancier et ambigü: il semble assumer comme il y a 30 ans... Et surtout j'aime le musicien à travers l'idiot musical que je suis: je sais que c'est parfait, je ne m'en rend pas forcément compte, mais je sais que personne ne peut dire qu'il est juste bon. J'ai le meilleur son du genre. Et, quand l'émotion et le génie pointe sa queue, son funk devient parfois si poisseux que j'en ai vite la trique, ça déborde simplement d'énergie, un raz de marée ce son&#8230; comme le soir où je l'ai découvert.
Et c'est déjà pas si mal  Je ne connais pas d'autres artistes multi-instrumentistes compositeurs et interprètes dans le genre, ou pas. Alors bon&#8230; je suis prêt à ne pas écouter certaines plages de disques quelques années avant d'y revenir, peut-être. Ce qui reste est toujours meilleur que la mauvaise daube mal produite que je sais être diffusé un peu partout.

Allez&#8230; Indigo Nights&#8230;







Vous étiez de l'autre côté de la salle
Vous dansiez si fort
Je sentais votre parfum
Votre souris me dit que nous devrions nous parler
Sexe et repos
Baby
Je sais que vous aimerez ca
Vous n'y résisterez pas
Baby
Je vous enlacerai avec mes jambes
Baby
Pendant des heures je vais vous étonner
Baby
Faire l'amour Faire l'amour
Nous nous rencontrerons​


----------



## Luc G (6 Octobre 2009)

Samedi soir en salle, dimanche après-midi en plein air au soleil de Cerdagne (dans le cadre de la balade Jazzèbre avec le petit train jaune) : le trio Michel Massot, Tuur Florizoone, Marine Horbaczewski : un bonheur de musique aérée. Le violoncelle de Marine Horbaczewski tout aussi capable d'assurer la rythmique que de tracer des lignes de vie sur le silence, l'accordéon de Tuur FLorizoone chantant, glissant, mordant ; et les cuivres de Massot, l'éléphantesque tuba contrebasse ou le trombone longiligne,  pleins d'humour et de poésie. : le trio belge fait son cinema novo et on en redemande.


----------



## boodou (6 Octobre 2009)

teo a dit:


> Je connais bien, depuis 1984 (pas _hardcore fan_, je ne l'ai jamais vu en concert ).
> J'ai l'intégrale, les simple, double, triple et quadruple CD, quelques bootlegs & rarities et quelques 33t et maxi 45T encore.
> 
> Et les albums live sont enfin disponibles, ça change clairement la donne. Il y a les albums de Prince et il y a Prince en live (mais c'est vrai ces derniers ne sont pas donnés).



Oui, en live du temps où je l'ai vu, il assurait grave. 
Mon premier concert fut SIGN O'THE TIMES au Zénith, j'étais gamin, j'en ai pris plein la gueule 
Je l'ai revu par la suite en concert imprévu, organisé à 2h du mat au Bataclan (un pote gros fan ayant eu l'info m'a appelé à minuit pour que je me pointe), et là dans une petite salle, c'était vraiment un très bon concert, avec plein de vieux titres, de face B


----------



## yvos (6 Octobre 2009)

Sortez les chemizafleurs :love:

[YOUTUBE]opWRrmnj-SQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Craquounette (7 Octobre 2009)

[YOUTUBE]aZ1cACrPHdc[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]QEY6_jcrzI8[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## richard-deux (7 Octobre 2009)

[YOUTUBE]kS0D9_qLgco[/YOUTUBE]​
*Lyre le temps - Different Universes*

http://www.myspace.com/lyreletemps


----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2009)

Mode Chinese Man depuis hier...

[YOUTUBE]7W5tCHAfXwM[/YOUTUBE]

Trois DJ Marseillais. Des cut, des vocals, du groove un peu indie. Miamesque. 
Voir les autres prod du label (Chinese Man Records), y'a que du bon.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h14 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h09 ----------

[YOUTUBE]_rrfIubAEP0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Chang (7 Octobre 2009)

Fichtre ... du Agoria de cette trampe, j'en veux encore et encore ... comment se faisse que j'eusse point entendu parler de ce disque ... grosse patate dans les oreilles ... :love: ...




​ 
(clic pour ecoute)​


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (7 Octobre 2009)

Groupe à suivre..
Le reprise de Tears For Fears est sympa.

Et "Hallo Mrs Jones" en boucle depuis  un moment !! 




Pour bosser ça le fait.


----------



## Epépé (8 Octobre 2009)

The Struggle for Utopia - Project : Komakino






Hommage pleinement assumé à Joy Division  

[YOUTUBE]r6j2mTZujsY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## teo (8 Octobre 2009)

Bon, allez, fan ou pas fan, des personnes sont tentées pour Prince ce dimanche à la Nef du Grand Palais ?


Sinon, là _Da Fresh Podcast September / Week 3_, pour changer d'une matinée à écouter les vieux du nabot pourpre&#8230;


_Edit:_ Da Fresh Podcast - Mix September 2009, Week 04: c'est énoOorme. 
Da Fresh in the mix... 
D Ramirez, Mark Knight And *Underworld* - _Downpipe_ 
*Laidback Luke* - _My GOD_ :king:
*My GOD* est parfait pour ce soir. Putassier et brutal. Envie de pousser le son et évacuer le stress. Vais-je faire une folie ce we ? 

[YOUTUBE]sUbcIfMdQTM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## boodou (8 Octobre 2009)

teo a dit:


> Bon, allez, fan ou pas fan, des personnes sont tentées pour Prince ce dimanche à la Nef du Grand Palais ?




99  la place debout et 149  la place assise !


----------



## yvos (8 Octobre 2009)

Avec un brin de nostalgie
_Les thugs - I love you so. _
[YOUTUBE]TpTf7XFjr94[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## KARL40 (8 Octobre 2009)

yvos a dit:


> Avec un brin de nostalgie
> _Les thugs - I love you so. _



Et tu pourras bientôt verser une larme car ils travaillent sur un
DVD retraçant leur histoire et leurs concerts 

La "bande annonce" ICI


----------



## rabisse (8 Octobre 2009)

*Robert Wyatt & Annie Whitehead* "_Sea Song 1974_"

[YOUTUBE]2cWq3mIp4cU[/YOUTUBE]
Je veux vieillir...


----------



## DeepDark (8 Octobre 2009)

Khyu a dit:


> Mode Chinese Man depuis hier...
> 
> Trois DJ Marseillais. Des cut, des vocals, du groove un peu indie. Miamesque.
> Voir les autres prod du label (Chinese Man Records), y'a que du bon.



Leur petit dernier _(The Groove Sessions /Vol.2)_ est jouissif  


Et sans transition aucune siffle: ), ce soir, c'est Elysian Fields.





[YOUTUBE]L_aelvYY5V8[/YOUTUBE]
(passer outre la photo...)

Quelle voix :love:


----------



## teo (9 Octobre 2009)

boodou a dit:


> 99 &#8364; la place debout et 149 &#8364; la place assise !



J'ai fait le calcul: 0FF/0&#8364; en 25 ans pour Prince, à peine deux concerts sur ces 3 dernières années. Ca réduit le prix, quelque part. Et si c'est la seule opportunité que j'ai de le voir pour le restant de mes jours, autant l'apprécier dans une venue exceptionnelle 
Je paierai pas 40 &#8364; pour Bercy ou le SdF ou 80&#8364; à l'Olympia. Occasion exceptionnelle, je me fais plaisir, ce sera 149&#8364; ou 99&#8364;, de préférence à 17h, si j'ai de la chance: je prend ça comme un jeu: si je gagne, tant mieux, si non, tant pis, j'en ferai pas une maladie  Et je pourrai toujours profiter de la vue sur les verrières, au loin, de mon balcon si je ne cours pas assez vite pour son "Hit And Run system"  Mais étant dans une période nabot violet, je me dis que c'est peut-être un signe.

Sinon, pour la patate ce matin, _Win Without Triumph_ d'*Ugress* sur _Reminiscience_ / _Florence - The Wineyard (Peter Ford Remix)_ de *Jennifer Cardini* sur _Feeling Strange_ / _Love Devotion_ de *The Change* sur _Space Factory - Catalogue_ et le _Robocop (Motor Club Remix)_ de *Kanye West*: c'est tellement loin de l'original et tellement meilleur :love: En écoute et téléchargement gratuit là.


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (9 Octobre 2009)

rhaaa teo RULESSSSSS but he's contagious !!! 

Depuis ce matin : :love:
Sign O' The Times


----------



## boodou (9 Octobre 2009)




----------



## teo (9 Octobre 2009)

J'arrive pas à croire que je l'ai fait  :love: 

_Holosound, Frisky podcast 46_, podcast séminal (Jahrom, Malow, Mado :love
Avec khyu @ _110th M. Bar_


----------



## nemo77 (11 Octobre 2009)

[YOUTUBE]tSiA06BBWBo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## teo (11 Octobre 2009)

_Around the world in a day_... :love:


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (12 Octobre 2009)

Close your eyes.
[YOUTUBE]f_JuBpT4-Y0&hl=fr&fs=1&[/YOUTUBE]

One more.
[YOUTUBE]LwoyvZ1dTpw&hl=fr&fs=1&[/YOUTUBE]

L'album entier en fait... :love:


----------



## Chang (12 Octobre 2009)

J'ai decouvert un remix de Massive Attack, ca ressemble pas du tout a leurs prods  mais bon, perso, j'aime bien quand meme ...

*"African Vibrations" by KWANZAA POSSE feat FELA KUTI*​ 








Clic bouzin

​


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (13 Octobre 2009)

Hagrid fait du violon et tape un boeuf avec ses potes Asterix et Duncan Mc Leod. 
[DM]x5s65&related=0[/DM]


----------



## Anonyme (13 Octobre 2009)

J'ai lu que des études psychologiques récentes tenderaient à montrer que les ados écoutant du métal (au sens large) ont globalement moins de tendance à la déprime et au suicide que la moyenne.

Marylin Manson est l'ami des enfants !

Ca vous troue, ça, hein ?
Hé hé.


----------



## fedo (13 Octobre 2009)

> Marylin Manson est l'ami des enfants !



Ah c'est encore du métal

non alors pour éviter la déprime par le metal autant prendre des alliages industriels spéciaux particulièrement lourds


----------



## Dark-Tintin (13 Octobre 2009)

Déprimant le metal ? 

[YOUTUBE]j913gtJxNsQ[/YOUTUBE]

Avec ça tu tient toute une journée a courir partout ! :love:


----------



## Chang (14 Octobre 2009)

Le cadeau du jour, la compil' Ghostly Swim de chez Ghostly International, gratuite en cliquant sur l'image, ... si si ... et legal avec ca ... :love: ...​*
Ghostly Swim

*




Et toujours chez Ghostly, mais chez le sous-label Spectral Sound, le Black Door ep de Lee Curtis est tout juste dispo, un vrai regal ... 




​


----------



## Mobyduck (14 Octobre 2009)

Je viens de découvrir *Deadly Sinners* de *3 Inches Of Blood* grâce à la bande annonce du prochain jeu de Tim Schafer: Brütal Legend. Je dois admettre qu'elle m'amuse pas mal cette chanson.  :love:  

Pour la forme.

*3 Inches Of Blood - Advance And Vanquish*






Sur Jiwa


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2009)

_« They are always different; they are always the same. »_ 
John Peel.


[YOUTUBE]za1iyUm-9wI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## jpmiss (15 Octobre 2009)

De temps en temps il faut revenir aux fondamentaux:

[YOUTUBE]xtqy4DTHGqg[/YOUTUBE]

:love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Octobre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> :love:



Encore un qui le vaut bien :love:


----------



## bobbynountchak (15 Octobre 2009)

Perso j'ai toujours adoré ce morceau.
Peut-être parce qu'il déboite. 

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/YfTg4Fcza58&hl=fr&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/YfTg4Fcza58&hl=fr&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## jpmiss (15 Octobre 2009)

Ouais! Sur la BO de Judgment Night!
J'ai jamais vu le film (qui doit etre une bonne daube) mais la BO est énorme. Que des participation entre des groupes indie_metal et rap (certaines plus réussies que d'autre mais efficaces dans l'ensemble). Un vraie tuerie :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Octobre 2009)

Moi je vomis le rap par principe... Alors tu as beau l'enrober avec ce que tu veux ; des décibels, du métal plus ou moins chromé, etc... J'en chierai toujours un bon kilo tous les matins... :style:


----------



## bobbynountchak (15 Octobre 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Moi je vomis le rap par principe... Alors tu as beau l'enrober avec ce que tu veux ; des décibels, du métal plus ou moins chromé, etc... J'en chierai toujours un bon kilo tous les matins... :style:


Ben comme je disais à l'instant à jp : écoute donc le duo Slayer / Ice T sorti de cette BO, on verra si tu continues à ouvrir ta grande gueule.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Octobre 2009)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ben comme je disais à l'instant à jp : écoute donc le duo Slayer / Ice T sorti de cette BO, on verra si tu continues à ouvrir ta grande gueule.



Pour le principe, je continuerai!


----------



## jpmiss (15 Octobre 2009)

[DM]x769s1_icet-slayer-disorder_music[/DM]


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Octobre 2009)

Mouaaaaaaaah!!!! La reprise moisie de ces gros mongoliens moisis d'Exploited!!!!    

J'ose à peine imaginer le puceau mal branlé qui a chié la vidéo avec les pires effets iMovie...


----------



## jpmiss (15 Octobre 2009)

Va chier!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Octobre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Va chier!



Mon kilo de rap... Comme tous les matins 

Heuuuuuuuu.... Mon Jipé, me dis pas que c'est toi qui l'as mise en ligne, la vidéo...


----------



## jpmiss (15 Octobre 2009)

Ah nan j'ai autre chose a foutre! J'ai un métier MOI!


----------



## tirhum (15 Octobre 2009)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Perso j'ai toujours adoré ce morceau.
> Peut-être parce qu'il déboite.





jpmiss a dit:


> x769s1_icet-slayer-disorder_music


[YOUTUBE]p1J8_DgWvfI[/YOUTUBE]

Ta gueule, PATOCH' !...


----------



## jpmiss (15 Octobre 2009)

Ouais! Ta gueule PATOCH'!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Octobre 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Ta gueule, PATOCH' !...





jpmiss a dit:


> Ouais! Ta gueule PATOCH'!



Bon, Tic, tu me suces la droite... Et toi, Tac, tu prends la gauche...   


PS : Jipé, tu as bu dans le même verre que ce bon vieux  Walt ?...


----------



## tirhum (15 Octobre 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Bon, Tic, tu me suces la droite... Et toi, Tac, tu prends la gauche...


[YOUTUBE]aSlXFoIAa88[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Octobre 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> [J'ENTUBE]KONKASS!!![/J'ENTUBE]


 Tiens, ça me rappelle quand je jouais à Quake®... :love:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h33 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h57 ----------

[YOUTUBE]GieMymvtQZ8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Chang (16 Octobre 2009)

Apres vos sauvageries sans nom ... un peu de legerete et de groove ...   ...

Le podcast du site Resident Advisor, avec des grosses pointures :





(clic)

​


----------



## bobbynountchak (16 Octobre 2009)

Chang a dit:


> Apres vos sauvageries sans nom ... un peu de legerete et de groove ...



J't'en foutrais du groove moi! 

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/9e5cqe_JE0Q&hl=fr&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/9e5cqe_JE0Q&hl=fr&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## jpmiss (16 Octobre 2009)

N'en v'là du groove! 

[YOUTUBE]_7-0yatN1gc[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]CFuWJtzRsXE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Chang (16 Octobre 2009)

Bande de nains ...  ...

Sinon, je connaissais pas les Bikers Gays tout plein d'acid ... autant le clip a mal vieillit, autant j'aime bien le son, surtout la basse ...

En attendant, de chez Digital Hardcore Records, label d'Alec Empire d'Atari Teenage Riot:





Album Death Funk, track Beating Up the B's

(clic)​


----------



## yvos (16 Octobre 2009)

[YOUTUBE]Pza75oWGB2c[/YOUTUBE]

Liars - you're on fire. Move you body


----------



## teo (16 Octobre 2009)

Chang a dit:


> Apres vos sauvageries sans nom ... un peu de legerete et de groove ...   ...
> 
> Le podcast du site Resident Advisor, avec des grosses pointures :
> 
> ...


Vite le _Modeselektor_ :love:

Sinon, bien les _Gaye Bikers_, bien bien bien...

Sinon, là, America, de Prince, et tout _Around The World In A Day_.
Un titre toujours ébouriffant, dernier simple extrait sorti de l'album, un de mes préférés, un de ses titres politiques dans la lignée de certains morceaux sur _Controversy_ ou _1999_. Education, ségrégation, salut au drapeau, travailleurs pauvres, guerre nucléaire: les démons de l'Amérique et les années Reagan en 3mn42.
Si quelqu'un a la version longue sur le _12"_, 21mn, je suis preneur&#8230;

Le titre en live ici.


----------



## Bassman (16 Octobre 2009)

En ce moment, c'est plutôt le dernier Lacuna Coil en boucle.

Et je trouve le clip excellent :

[youtube]r_VS2B48c24&hl[/youtube]


Pis quelle bonnasse cette chanteuse :love:


----------



## itako (16 Octobre 2009)

huhu du metal huhu.

A défaut je ressort du placard du vrai metal, pour les vrai qui ont peur de rien, le reste c'est pour les larves.

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/U4G_IO5zmwM&hl=fr&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/U4G_IO5zmwM&hl=fr&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

et voilà.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Octobre 2009)

..
[YOUTUBE]xtmVTfGJUzA[/YOUTUBE]
..​Quelle aventure !


----------



## bobbynountchak (17 Octobre 2009)

itako a dit:


> huhu du metal huhu.
> 
> A défaut je ressort du placard du vrai metal, pour les vrai qui ont peur de rien, le reste c'est pour les larves.




Mouarf.
Gamin va. 

T'es au courant que le batteur (d'origine) des strapping young lad c'est Dave Lombardo? 

Tu sais ce qu'il a fait avant?  

EDITH : si tu veux te la jouer "metal sans concession", commence par écouter du Brutal Truth, du Vader, Marduk, Immortal, ce genre de trucs...
Après, viens discuter, avec tes groupes du début des années 2000.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Octobre 2009)

itako a dit:


> huhu du metal huhu.


Toi, petit étron imbu, ta gueule... Ouais, ta putain de gueule!
T'as été chié avant hier, qui plus est à côté de la paille, et tu viens la ramener, pérorer et pontifier avec ta culture de nécessiteux sur ce que tu n'as même pas pu connaître ne serait-ce que par oui-dire... On te supporte ; on te subit... on te lit par pitié et condescendance...
Ton ineptie oiseuse et bruyante n'est tolérée que par de vagues restes d'"ouverture d'esprit"... En es-tu conscient ?...


----------



## bobbynountchak (17 Octobre 2009)

C'est beau. :love:


----------



## Philippe (17 Octobre 2009)

Parfait à cette heure, si les voisins ne sont pas trop regardants et si on veut se réveiller demain en forme :love: :



[YOUTUBE]pghfrfnpgk0[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Chang (17 Octobre 2009)

*Plein Soleil - Casus Belli
(Live at Robert Johnson)*




 (clic)
Plein Soleil (Chloe et Krikor) pour un ep superbe et un remix de Brontosaurus qui decappe ...
​


----------



## itako (17 Octobre 2009)

hé bé visiblement ça fonctione, mais sinon le metal je m'en fou quand même un pti peu, à part des bribes de ma culture jeune j'ai pas grand chose dedans, à part Patton, après le metal non bof voilà.


----------



## macarel (17 Octobre 2009)

Philippe a dit:


> Parfait à cette heure, si les voisins ne sont pas trop regardants et si on veut se réveiller demain en forme :love: :
> 
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]pghfrfnpgk0[/YOUTUBE]​



Ah, ça me fait penser à ça:
Charm Over Burundi Cloud
Jon Hassell & Brian Eno	
POSSIBLE MUSICS 4Th WORLD VOL1 t	
Impec pour se réveiller tranquilou:love:


----------



## Dark-Tintin (17 Octobre 2009)

En ce moment niveau metal, la discographie arcturus qui passe tout le temps en boucle :love: (je sais pas si tu connais bassou, mais écoutes, c'est vraiment énorme !)

[YOUTUBE]NFSznvcXQYA[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]4pK1Os14rVg[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]ewguWhQZEYI[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]uh3sWYyXtAQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Selthis (17 Octobre 2009)

Parce que j'ai encore les images de cette scène de fou qui trotte dans ma tête, et parce que j'etais tout devant devant et que j'en ai pris plein la tronche

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FLaLeUaAh-M&feature=related


----------



## Philippe (18 Octobre 2009)

macarel a dit:


> Ah, ça me fait penser à ça:
> Charm Over Burundi Cloud
> Jon Hassell & Brian Eno
> POSSIBLE MUSICS 4Th WORLD VOL1 t
> Impec pour se réveiller tranquilou:love:



Ah, je n'aurais jamais pensé à faire le rapprochement. Il faut dire qu'il y a bien longtemps que je n'ai écouté cet album (que je dois avoir, toutefois ... mais comme chacun sait les journées n'ont que 24 heures ... et les nuits sont de plus en plus courtes :sick.
Bon maintenant, les influences des musiques d'Afrique sur ce qu'ont pu faire Byrne et Eno, là je dis oui, sans doute possible


----------



## Craquounette (18 Octobre 2009)

[DM]x8s67w_nine-inch-nails-the-perfect-drug_music[/DM]​


----------



## teo (18 Octobre 2009)

Dimanche midi, comme la plupart des jours ces 2 ou 3 dernières semaines, pour contrebalancer une fringale princière, une re-découverte en forme de boucle parfaite de l'été 2007, _friskyPodcast 081 :: Ira Heinichen_ 
_Oh my God, it's full of stars !_

1. *Hybrid* - True
2. *Roland Klinkenberg & DJ Remy* - Mexico can wait
3. *68 Beats* - Replay the night (Gabriel & Dresden remix)
4. *Trentemøller* - Moan (Trentemoller remix)
5. *Pig & Dan* - After Ibiza
6. *Christian Fischer* - Clubtech
7. *Lustral* - Solace (Quivver remix)
8. *Dumb Dan & Rasmus* - Ljus (Patrik Bjorkman remix)
9. *Shiloh* - Cafe del Mariachi (Nick Warren remix)
10. *MFA* - Two billion year journey (Dirty Fours remix)
11. *Micah* - Epidemic (part 2)
12. *Micah* - Epidemic (Umet Gokcen remix)
13. *Julian Jeweil* - Air Conditionne


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Octobre 2009)

itako a dit:


> hé bé visiblement ça fonctione, mais sinon le metal je m'en fou quand même un pti peu, à part des bribes de ma culture jeune j'ai pas grand chose dedans, à part Patton, après le metal non bof voilà.



Voilà! Ça c'est du petit jeune fermier...
Ça n'a pas une viande molle qui se délite au premier coup de court-bouillon un peu violent.
Ça reste ferme. Du bon petit coq élevé au grain qui garde le pilon ferme et l'ergot dressé... :style:


----------



## teo (18 Octobre 2009)

Quatuor Via Nova, *Joseph Haydn*: _Les 7 dernie&#768;res paroles du Christ_, leur concert à l'église des Billettes à Paris, le 7 octobre dernier.
Cette uvre me fout des frissons dès que j'écoute.
Si vous êtes intéressé: cdb ou mp.


----------



## jpmiss (18 Octobre 2009)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Brutal Truth, du Vader, Marduk, Immortal, ce genre de trucs...



Mais! Mais... Mais c'est de la murde!


----------



## Anonyme (18 Octobre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Mais! Mais... Mais c'est de la murde!



Mais qu'est-ce qu'une vie sans l'amurde ?
La murde, la murde, toujours la murde !


----------



## itako (18 Octobre 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Voilà! Ça c'est du petit jeune fermier...








Sinon au passage pour les autres, j'ai aussi fut un temps écouté lacuna coil et autre in flames death mélodique.
Par contre Bobby, désolé, le black c'est pas possible pour moi, je dois être un peut trop formaté.


___________


Y'a quelques temps quand je cherchais des références dubstep on m'avait conseillé de voir du côté de la compile de hotflush recording, quelques années après je tilte sur un morceau dubstep ambiant teinté IDM par Vaccine wishful.

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/FlXBc38jrCE&hl=fr&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/FlXBc38jrCE&hl=fr&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

En ce moment j'apprécie aussi beaucoup un morceau de chiptune de 8 bit weapon "chip on your shoulder".


----------



## nemo77 (18 Octobre 2009)

[YOUTUBE]tWieTGU1aK4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Octobre 2009)




----------



## KARL40 (19 Octobre 2009)

ZENZILE "Pawn Shop"







Après un précédent album plus rock ("living in monochrome"), ZENZILE fait un certain retour aux sources avec ce disque mélangeant leur dub avec des parties plus pop.
C'est très bien produit, c'est très efficace, la voix de Jamika est toujours aussi envoutante mais je reste néanmoins déçu par ce mélange qui nous fait beaucoup moins voyager (je regrette leur l'excellent "sound patrol").

Pour une idée du résultat, ce disque en écoute intégrale sur leur SITE


----------



## itako (19 Octobre 2009)

Je savais pas qu'ils avaient sortit un nouvel album tiens, je suis plus trop l'actu dub FR, c'est vrai que le dernier c'était vraiment pas ma tasse de thé, leur nouveau style façon ez3kiel rock..

Par contre j'aime pas le dub avec des MC... rah purée non.


Ah! a ce propos je viens de voir que l'album live de Brain Damage est sortit, ça doit être du lourd.

Un troisième opus de Fedayi Pacha aussi tiens donc.


----------



## KARL40 (19 Octobre 2009)

itako a dit:


> Je savais pas qu'ils avaient sortit un nouvel album tiens ....



Pour aller dans ton sens, sur cet album il n'y a (plus) que deux morceaux instrumentaux hélas ...


Sinon FU MANCHU sort un nouveau disque cette semaine ...
Fuuuzzzzzzzzzzz poweeeeeeeeeeeer :love:
P'tit avant goût :

[YOUTUBE]SZMQ7PFUYKY[/YOUTUBE]

A écouter donc ....


----------



## JPTK (20 Octobre 2009)

Tain c'est hachement bien ! Y a du death metal (enfin genre quoi), du métal progressif, du jazz, entre autres


----------



## Anonyme (22 Octobre 2009)

C'est carré, c'est brut, c'est Nice n' Sleazy.   :style:


[YOUTUBE]OYqllpnyWrY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## samoussa (22 Octobre 2009)




----------



## itako (23 Octobre 2009)

Et bin il vaut le coup :


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2009)

[YOUTUBE]PkJ_2hmt2e4[/YOUTUBE]


_«pour tout ce que j'ai pris hier...»_


----------



## richard-deux (24 Octobre 2009)

[YOUTUBE]osNUECNhlbU[/YOUTUBE]

JON SPENCER and MATT VERTA-RAY are HEAVY TRASH.
:love:​


----------



## rabisse (24 Octobre 2009)

«pour tout ce que *nous avons pris* hier...»  *wormeyes*

*TALKING HEADS*- _Once in a lifetime_- _1980_

[YOUTUBE]Kw54-rCIrPs[/YOUTUBE]

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h28 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h09 ----------

Allez tiens & puis çà aussi... _qu'est-ce que c'est?_

*TALKING HEADS* - _ Psycho Killer - 1977_

[YOUTUBE]qMtV4mdMRUA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## teo (25 Octobre 2009)

Ugress et son _Reminiscience_, sorti en juin dernier.
Ugress dépasse mes attentes, il ne se laisse plus enfermer depuis _Unicorn_ l'année dernière dans son iconographique sonore fantastisco-cinématographique de série Z. Il a muri, grandi. Vraiment de l'excellent son. Et non, ce n'est pas le cousin norvégien de Dendrimère sur la pochette 







Bon. Maintenant, Jahrom ne pourra plus dire que j'écoute ma musique sur du matos de ***** avec mes oreilles de cochon (on ne devrait jamais aller sur eBay, même à 50% du prix ).
C'est juste énorme ce son. Matos puissant et esthétiquement superbe...

Un truc rend mon plaisir aigre:
un faux contact dans le seul bouton de réglage du volume de mes précédentes JBL Invaders -qui n'ont pas 5 ans- fait que mes 5 enceintes 4.1 sont _toujours_ fonctionnelles mais _maintenant_ inutilisables, le son se bloquant au maximum en 60 secondes (_***Ah non, ça se répare pas, ça se change mon bon monsieur***_). Je trouve que la panne d'un potentiomètre à 2&#8364; provoquant la panne d'un matos à 200&#8364;, ça fait un peu cher messieurs les concepteurs, surtout quand l'ouverture du boitier provoque sa destruction 

Bon allez, ne boudons pas notre plaisir, il ne me reste plus qu'à ré-encoder tout mes CD en aac 256&#8230; hé oui, je dois encore avoir un paquet de vieux mp3 des débuts qui me font pitié là&#8230;


----------



## DeepDark (25 Octobre 2009)

Beirut, _The Flying Club Cup_.






[YOUTUBE]PCkT4K-hppE[/YOUTUBE]

'tain que c'est bon :style:


-------------------------------

Et une petite chose à savourer au calme; mais pas vraiment très _"accessible"*_ : Mathis Mootz, _Tone Exploitation_.
Je ne m'en lasse pas :love:
(pour les intéressés/curieux > MP )

* & quasiment introuvable.​


----------



## Patamach (26 Octobre 2009)

3 bons albums récemment achetés chez un petit disquaire indépendant ouvert depuis moins d'un an chez Souffle Continu au 20/22 rue gerbier. Aidons les indépendants 






Fuck Buttons - Tarot Sport: Noise et boite à rythmes - Sombre, planant, intense.
OM - God is good: du Pink Floyd électrique avec très grosses basses produit par Steve Albini.
Soul Jazz Records - Can you Dig It: compil des BOF Blaxpoitation des 70s. Basse, cuivres, funk. Pour user les baskets.


----------



## DeepDark (27 Octobre 2009)

Fujiya & Miyagi, _Electro Karaoke In The Negative Style._







([YOUTUBE]N5XVeENmLMk[/YOUTUBE])


Leur premier opus.
Une perle :love:

Y'a plus qu'à écouter les deux autres :style:


----------



## la(n)guille (28 Octobre 2009)

Pour les amateurs d'Apparat et autres :

KÖHN, un artiste belge très impressionnant.

à écouter absolument.

[YOUTUBE]Nab1iZGinI8&feature[/YOUTUBE]


:love:


----------



## Roi Heenok (28 Octobre 2009)

[YOUTUBE]dQnVDT35YBU[/YOUTUBE]

Je sais qu'tu kiffes à fond
Han? Je sais qu'tu l'sens cousin
Pompe ça à fond dans ta Cayenne, ta BMW
Fusil en l'air


----------



## tirhum (28 Octobre 2009)

Nan, rien...


----------



## teo (28 Octobre 2009)

*Daho Pleyel Paris*, version coffret Double CD / Double DVD.
Son concert à la salle Pleyel l'année dernière.
_L'Invitation, Boulevard des Capucines, L'Enfer enfin, Rendez-vous à Vedra, Ouverture, Sur mon cou, Jungle Pulse_ quelques perles parmi mes préférées.
Formation impeccable, vidéos et éclairages parfaits, quelques guests sympatoches, de la pop cousue main, pleine fleur.
_Sublime et aveuglant._


----------



## macinside (28 Octobre 2009)

DeepDark a dit:


> Fujiya & Miyagi, _Electro Karaoke In The Negative Style._
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pour les avoirs vu en live ... bof


----------



## yvos (28 Octobre 2009)

Roi Heenok a dit:


> Pompe ça à fond dans ta Cayenne, ta BMW
> Fusil en l'air



Rô et moi je peux pas avec ma BX - GTi couleur crème, c'est ça ??   

[YOUTUBE]AoTcPJk3Hgo[/YOUTUBE]

Titre erroné. C'est Pacific coast highway


----------



## gKatarn (29 Octobre 2009)

Roi Heenok a dit:


> Je sais qu'tu kiffes à fond
> Han? Je sais qu'tu l'sens cousin
> Pompe ça à fond dans ta Cayenne, ta BMW
> Fusil en l'air



C'est clair que c'est pas çà qui va me faire aimer le rap


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Octobre 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> C'est clair que c'est pas çà qui va me faire aimer le rap



Ah parce que ça c'est du rap? :rateau:


----------



## naas (29 Octobre 2009)

Roi Heenok a dit:


> Je sais qu'tu kiffes à fond
> Han? Je sais qu'tu l'sens cousin
> Pompe ça à fond dans ta Cayenne, ta BMW
> Fusil en l'air


Bon déjà si tu vises, vises bien, aujourd'hui c'est plutôt les audi 
ensuite pourquoi les rappeurs dans leurs clips ont tous des grosses bagnoles, si c'est pour casser du sucre sur le symbole des gens qui en achète ? comprends pas


----------



## Roi Heenok (29 Octobre 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Ah parce que ça c'est du rap? :rateau:


 
ce rap est tellement haut de gamme que rien ne peut etre meilleur que ceci, t'entends ?


----------



## gKatarn (29 Octobre 2009)

Nous n'avons sans doute pas les mêmes valeurs. 

Un peu de rillettes ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Octobre 2009)

J'ai hésité à poster une photo de choucroute.
Et puis finalement, non.


----------



## FANREM (29 Octobre 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Nous n'avons sans doute pas les mêmes valeurs.
> 
> Un peu de rillettes ?



Sous les bras, les rillettes ?


----------



## JPTK (29 Octobre 2009)

Nan mais *LOL* quoi  

par le bout du nez moi je dis !! ^_^

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h51 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h49 ----------




la(n)guille a dit:


> KÖHN, un artiste belge très impressionnant.[/YOUTUBE]



AH heureusement que t'es là toi... entre autres


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Octobre 2009)

Toute la journée, revival Mods et Garage... Des jeunes gens modernes, drogués jusqu'aux yeux, certes, mais très bien habillés, au moins... :style:


----------



## JPTK (29 Octobre 2009)

C'est bien la drogue quand même  ENfin surtout pour eux parce que sinon pas facile de se droguer comme une rockstar et d'aller tafer 8h par jour au Shopi sans que ça se voit :rateau:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Octobre 2009)

Silence, clochard! 

D'abord, un Mod ne se drogue que le week end... Le reste du temps il est sérieux et positif...


----------



## JPTK (29 Octobre 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Silence, clochard!
> 
> D'abord, un Mod ne se drogue que le week end... Le reste du temps il est sérieux et positif...



Comment ça clochard ?? :rateau:

Ah ouai genre straight edge quoi, mouai ça dure qu'un temps tout ça après ça pue des pieds


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Octobre 2009)

JPTK a dit:


> ... après ça pue des pieds



Pas du tout... La Clark's® laisse respirer le pied... :style:


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Octobre 2009)

Lonsdale :love: versus Phildar  ?


----------



## naas (29 Octobre 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Silence, clochard!
> 
> D'abord, un Mod ne se drogue que le week end... Le reste du temps il est sérieux et positif...



il est en mode defonce le week end et mode boulot la semaine 

<blague pourrie>
un mod est quelqu'un qui court toujours
</blague pourrie>


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Octobre 2009)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Lonsdale :love: versus Phildar  ?



Ah, tiens... Je ne pense pas que Lonsdale® fabrique des chaussettes... Je me renseignerai à Londres 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h49 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h47 ----------




naas a dit:


> il est en mode defonce le week end et mode boulot la semaine



C'est pas donné à tout le monde, la défonce... Faut savoir durer en restant digne... 

Sinon, pour pas flooder... 

[YOUTUBE]1uFcPjILC7k[/YOUTUBE]

:style:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Octobre 2009)

Pour faire suite, dignement.

[YOUTUBE]hhwZBCQLdcI[/YOUTUBE]











:style:


----------



## teo (30 Octobre 2009)

Je dois dire que j'apprécie malgré le flood (pas bien, hein ) la façon virtuose dont vous avez noyé le poisson


----------



## Roi Heenok (30 Octobre 2009)

la langue n'est, heu, qu'un moyen pour nous de communiquer
avec nos semblables
mais
la musique est un moyen de communiquer et de rejoindre toutes les nations, t'entends ?
même sans aucune compréhension du contenu
comme le langage des p'tits bébés, t'entends ?
ils se comprennent toujours entre eux

tu vois c'que j'veux dire ?


----------



## tirhum (30 Octobre 2009)

Roi Heenok a dit:


> tu vois c'que j'veux dire ?


Nan, pas du tout.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (30 Octobre 2009)

Roi Heenok a dit:


> Bla...
> 
> ...
> tu vois c'que j'veux dire ?



Nan...
Et puis j'entends pas...
Les discours formatés à base de compils de best of de clichés, à mon âge, ça me casse les couilles comme t'as pas idée.
Je commence à en avoir un peu trop vu passer...


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Octobre 2009)

Roi Heenok a dit:


> la langue n'est, heu, qu'un moyen pour nous de communiquer
> avec nos semblables
> mais
> la musique est un moyen de communiquer et de rejoindre toutes les nations, t'entends ?
> ...



Mais putain, tu te rends compte qu'entre ce que tu écris et ce que tu nous pose comme musique, on est même plus dans la caricature ?
Même Mickael Vendetta enfonce moins de portes ouvertes que ces chiasses verbales que tu nous balances.
Tu vois c'que j'veux dire?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Octobre 2009)

Roi Heenok a dit:


> la musique est un moyen de communiquer et de rejoindre toutes les nations, t'entends ?
> même sans aucune compréhension du contenu
> comme le langage des p'tits bébés, t'entends ?
> ils se comprennent toujours entre eux


 
Ce qui me navre, mon bon, c'est que j'ai l'impression que tu penses avoir découvert là un truc auquel personne n'avait jamais pensé et l'avoir exprimé avec toute la puissance étonnante du verbe.
Alors que, en fait, non.


----------



## Roi Heenok (30 Octobre 2009)

ne haissez pas mes braves chiens de guerre, ne soyez pas jaloux vous pouvez rejoindre mon groupe et faire vos preuves, inch' allah !


----------



## gKatarn (30 Octobre 2009)

> Roi Heenok, la star du rap canadien a été arrêté par la police de Montréal après avoir trouvé dans son appartement 3 armes à feu, des munitions, des gilets par balle, une grosse quantité de stupéfiants et des milliers de dollars.



Y aurait comme un décalage entre le discours et la réalité, non ? 
T'entends ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (30 Octobre 2009)

Roi Heenok a dit:


> ... inch' allah !



Putain! Les curetons et assimilés n'ont pas réussi à me fourguer leurs conneries, et v'là ce jeune stronzu qui veut me faire bouffer du mollah...


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Octobre 2009)

Roi Heenok a dit:


> ne haissez pas mes braves chiens de guerre, ne soyez pas jaloux vous pouvez rejoindre mon groupe et faire vos preuves, inch' allah !



t'es gentil mon pote, tu laisses Allah, là où il est : loin des préoccupations des dealers.


----------



## richard-deux (30 Octobre 2009)

DocEvil a dit:


> ..
> [YOUTUBE]xtmVTfGJUzA[/YOUTUBE]
> ..​Quelle aventure !




J'aime "Rose Kennedy", "A L'Origine" et "Trash Yéyé" mais je suis déçu par le nouvel album de Benjamin Biolay.
Je trouve les arrangements datés.

Je ne sauve que le second disque.




samoussa a dit:


> ça depuis 10 jours:



Agréable surprise que ce disque de Pete Yorn & Scarlett Johansson.
:love:


----------



## naas (30 Octobre 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Y aurait comme un décalage entre le discours et la réalité, non ?
> T'entends ?






_*YES !!!*_

​


----------



## JPTK (30 Octobre 2009)

Tiens ça faisait longtemps, primaire mais efficace


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (2 Novembre 2009)

T'ENTENDS JEUNE FANATIQUE ?    

[youtube]7q5TkmzFRqQ[/youtube]


----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Novembre 2009)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5269195 a dit:
			
		

> T'ENTENDS JEUNE FANATIQUE ?
> 
> [youtube]7q5TkmzFRqQ[/youtube]




Mouahahahahahahahahaha C'te blague


----------



## Kleinepopo (2 Novembre 2009)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5269195 a dit:
			
		

> T'ENTENDS JEUNE FANATIQUE ?
> 
> [youtube]7q5TkmzFRqQ[/youtube]



Avec tout ce qu'il prend, y a-t-il encore quelque chose à toucher ?


----------



## yvos (2 Novembre 2009)

Aller, viens ! 

_Live magnifique d'un groupe incontournable (enfin, chacun ses incontournable) de la scène française comme ils disent à la fnuc._







vivement la prochaine tournée et la chair de poulette sur le rappel avec Ginette :love:


----------



## KARL40 (2 Novembre 2009)

Et en plus pas con comme groupe !! 

Leur version (sans NOIR DESIR) de "L'iditenté"

[YOUTUBE]2vHm8zP3EqA[/YOUTUBE]

Morceau hélas on ne peut plus d'actualité ....


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Novembre 2009)

Pour faire oublier le rappeur canadien précité :rateau:  et faire suite dignement au post 9004  

[YOUTUBE]3OtAP2XZkh0[/YOUTUBE]


​


----------



## Nûmenor (3 Novembre 2009)

gros salut à la communauté macgen; j'espère que vous avez assez grandi pour enfiler des gilets par balles 

sinon j'écoute: le son d'un haut parleur qui pète sous le champs d'une connexion wifi.


----------



## Madeline (3 Novembre 2009)

Manou Gallo

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/PtPr_eiHeRE&hl=fr&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/PtPr_eiHeRE&hl=fr&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


et


[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/G5-41Pjl_Gw&hl=fr&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/G5-41Pjl_Gw&hl=fr&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

et


[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/5FwHEM8_LCQ&hl=fr&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/5FwHEM8_LCQ&hl=fr&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## naas (3 Novembre 2009)

Nûmenor a dit:


> gros salut à la communauté macgen; j'espère que vous avez assez grandi pour enfiler des gilets par balles


:mouais:   brrrrr j'ai trop peur


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2009)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Pour faire oublier le rappeur canadien précité :rateau:  et faire suite dignement au post 9004
> 
> [YOUTUBE]Stranglers ?  Ils ont continué  après Black and White?  [YOUTUBE]
> 
> ​





Ah bon, et le 9005, il sent le renfermé ? 


Là un trailer pour une pépite, *Saicomania*. Sortie encore prévue cette année.


[YOUTUBE]ScsZs9NvJvU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## KARL40 (3 Novembre 2009)

Ou Pas !
Jon Spencer, quoi qu'il fasse, l'aura toujours 

Même si c'est un rockab' des familles ! 

En session Live par ici avec ses Heavy Trash :

[DM]xb0jnu_la-session-live-heavy-trash_music[/DM]


----------



## naas (3 Novembre 2009)

en attendant de lire vos pepites (pas de carte son au boulot) je mets en boucle les pepites de madame brigitte fontaine, cela fait du bien d'avoir des artistes de cette trempe 
je vous en parle un peu plus tard


----------



## ÉB (3 Novembre 2009)

Côté CD, j'alterne en ce moment avec Izia, Mano Solo, Ann Cardona, Le dernier live (toujours pareil) d'Iron Maiden et Process.


----------



## Epépé (3 Novembre 2009)

Destination Tokyo - Nisennenmondai


----------



## rabisse (5 Novembre 2009)

Quand porter un jean était simplement un acte de dissidence.
Avoir 22 ans à Berlin en Novembre 1989: 

*NICK CAVE AND BAD SEEDS*-_15 Feet of pure white snow-2001_
[YOUTUBE]FEywlKpOTSk[/YOUTUBE]

Quoi de mieux pour illustrer la chute du "Berliner Mauer".


----------



## DeepDark (5 Novembre 2009)

[DM]xazdov[/DM]

MySpace.

The Art Pack.


----------



## maiwen (5 Novembre 2009)

là le dernier Archive, _Controlling Crowds Part IV_ ... je m'en remet pas ! j'en suis toute bouleversée :love:






j'écoute _Remove_ et _Come On Get High_


----------



## KARL40 (5 Novembre 2009)

8Os Matchbox B-Line Disaster

Malgré un nom ... à rallonge, c'est du tout bon !
Extrait de leur 2è LP produit par Chris Goss " The Royal Society"

[YOUTUBE]A__pEAYoMs8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dark-Tintin (5 Novembre 2009)

Zappa !!! :love:

[YOUTUBE]nQiSlG_ziVA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## fedo (6 Novembre 2009)

2009 na pas été franchement exaltant pour au goût de mes oreilles mais il y a du rattrapage en cette fin d'année.

le nouveau _Motorpsycho_ est très bon, _Child of the Future_ remplit son contrat.





et pour rester dans un registre rock alternatif et psychédélique moderne, la grosse découverte de l'année:

_Phanton Family Halo_ et leur disque _Monoliths & These Flowers Never Die



_

le registre est bien différent, gros mur noisy derrière, de _Black Angels_ bien qu'ils jouent souvent ensemble, grosse claque.


----------



## KARL40 (6 Novembre 2009)

fedo a dit:


> 2009 na pas été franchement exaltant pour au goût de mes oreilles mais il y a du rattrapage en cette fin d'année.



C'est drôle mais en rangeant un peu mon bric-à-brac, je me disais ne pas avoir acheté beaucoup de nouveautés cette année ... Cela me rassure de ne pas être le seul un peu déçu par les sorties en 2009 (niveau groupes à guitares bien entendu) ...

Alors pour se consoler, encore et encore le (meilleur ?) album des SILVER MOUNT ZION


----------



## Philippe (7 Novembre 2009)

Pas mal, pas mal ... 


[DM]x98j8i[/DM]​


----------



## fedo (7 Novembre 2009)

KARL40 a dit:


> C'est drôle mais en rangeant un peu mon bric-à-brac, je me disais ne pas avoir acheté beaucoup de nouveautés cette année ... Cela me rassure de ne pas être le seul un peu déçu par les sorties en 2009 (niveau groupes à guitares bien entendu) ...



et bien pour nous démentir je viens de tomber sur ça en écoutant un podcast:






c'est un split CD d'_Alan Vega_ (de _Suicide_) avec _A.R.E. Weapons.

_le morceau _see tha light_ est énormissime pour ceux qui savent de quoi le sieur Vega est capable.
on peut l'acheter pas cher en WAV ici. ce sera fait bientôt pour ce qui me concerne.


----------



## thunderheart (7 Novembre 2009)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/djgxWoqdeQY&hl=fr&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/djgxWoqdeQY&hl=fr&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## teo (7 Novembre 2009)

Ce matin, je lis ma quotidienne -ou presque- de chez RCRD LBL, la plateforme labels qui me délivre chaque jour son lot de titres gratuits en téléchargement et en streaming, et là, gros  coup de c&#339;ur avec Jori Hulkkonen et son _Man from Earth_ sorti le mois dernier: quasi tout l'album est écoutable en streaming.
Après 3 ou 4 morceaux, j'ai filé direct sur le Store où j'ai acheté la version 13 titres (Bonus tracks). Il est signé chez le nouveau label de Tiga, _Turbo Recordings_, étant donné que son label d'origine, _F Com_ a l'air en état de mort clinique sommeil prolongé -soyons optimistes- depuis l'ultime sortie, le précédent CD du même Hulkkonen. RIP F Com  ?

Le son est très acide (le _Bend Over Beethoven_ lorgne directement vers les mythiques titres acid house façon TB303 grand cru), voire pafois d'inspiration new beat matiné de Philip Glass (_Dancerous_) ou  Laurent Garnier époque Big Babou (_I Dance to Your Bass My Friend_), quelques morceaux accompagnés de feat. qui font frissonner, comme celui de Jerry Valuri sur _I am dead_ ou Villa Nah sur _Re Last Year_ (entêtant titre, à écouter très fort pour le contraste voix-basse).
Entre calme finlandais et pur single dancefloor. Premier gros coup de c&#339;ur depuis *Moderat* ce printemps :love:





[YOUTUBE]Kwp59hgPXzs[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## itako (7 Novembre 2009)

En ce moment j'apprécie beaucoup le duo dubstep / drum and bass : Nero, ils produisent tout les deux beaucoup de remix que je trouve personnellement de qualité


Je n'aime pas Dj fresh, je trouve ses productions vraiment passives, mais ce remix 

[YOUTUBE]<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/6bzwotiDbSM&hl=fr&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/6bzwotiDbSM&hl=fr&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Oes2c3i0Ddw&hl=fr&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Oes2c3i0Ddw&hl=fr&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## boodou (8 Novembre 2009)

BEAK>, dernier projet de Geoff Barrow .


----------



## Schillier21 (8 Novembre 2009)

Ces derniers matins, pour se réveiller et se motiver à la fois: *Justice - Waters of Nazareth *

C'est puissant, c'est violent, c'est presque plus de la musique, mais ça envoie sec!

[YOUTUBE]bsE9UYOk-k0&feature=PlayList&p=DF55DA8FCF108EF5&index=0&playnext=1[/YOUTUBE]


Si jamais le clip a rien à voir....


----------



## freefalling (10 Novembre 2009)

En ce moment , Amanda Blank , "arty rappeuse".

_Sur l'album I LOVE YOU, Amanda Blank nous aime, certes, mais faut il encore encaisser son franc parler tres sexué, ses poses bitchy façon LilKim, et sa nature de fille libre de son corps, qui aime aussi jouer les gros bras...Un mélange explosif et irrésistible entre gros rap et électro-pop mutine, orchestré par Diplo et XXXChange (Spank Rock).
On la vue, en juillet dernier, sur la même scène que sa copine Santigold lors dun concert parisien à la Cigale : une grande brune sexy et énergique, le micro bien en main et capable de chauffer une salle entière avec de grosses secousses hip-hop : prometteuse._

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/hR13Nph0Lbc&hl=fr&fs=1&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/hR13Nph0Lbc&hl=fr&fs=1&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


"Make it Take it", futur titre pour un iPod xxxxx ? 
[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/-nlLkp_Do3U&hl=fr&fs=1&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/-nlLkp_Do3U&hl=fr&fs=1&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Chang (12 Novembre 2009)

Pour les nostalgiques de la house des 90's ... voici une mixtape  realisee par Mark Farina, c'est plutot bon dans l'ensemble, ca sent le warm-up, avec quelques pepites pour exciter la foule.

Ah et pour ceux (je suis sur quil y en a au moins un  ), il y a 14tracks.com qui re-sort 14 titres phares de la house de chicago. Je ne me lasse vraiment pas du Work That Mothafucker de Steve Poindexter ... bombe dancefloor toute en percu ... :love: ...

Enfin, hier j'ai recupere le fameux ep de DJ Funk, ou l'on retrouve le fameux Run (UK) ... 

[YOUTUBE]1peukcKZdA0[/YOUTUBE]​
et Fuk-U-Later (69 Mix) ...  

[YOUTUBE]vkdz13ztMfo[/YOUTUBE]




​


----------



## Anonyme (12 Novembre 2009)

[YOUTUBE]tjecYugTbIQ[/YOUTUBE]

Complet à Paris, fuck. 
Ils jouent en costard... Patoch'. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h34 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h17 ----------

Chang... pour une fois qu'on est d'accord. :love:


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (12 Novembre 2009)

J'essaie d'apprendre la culture nioube alors j'écoute des daubes    

[youtube]B3Y4EGRgYqQ[/youtube]


----------



## naas (12 Novembre 2009)

C'est pas plutôt pour bassou et benjamin ça non ?


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (12 Novembre 2009)

Bah en effet, il parait que certains ont viré de bord alors j'essaie de m'adapter


----------



## freefalling (12 Novembre 2009)

Titre découvert dans le "film" Tarnation . Back in the 90s" !!

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/4hUuKZNRTmw&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/4hUuKZNRTmw&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## maiwen (12 Novembre 2009)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5281693 a dit:
			
		

> Bah en effet, il parait que certains ont viré de bord alors j'essaie de m'adapter



moi je connaissais plutôt celle-là : 

[YOUTUBE]uKeOug7z_fM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (12 Novembre 2009)

Neu !


[YOUTUBE]qYeVvp8sdmg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## freefalling (12 Novembre 2009)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/EURZuzHyWb0&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/EURZuzHyWb0&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Chang (13 Novembre 2009)

Les lendemains qui chantent, pour accompagner le cafe bien fort, il faut de la house, bien sexy, deep, ... et pour ca il y a des maitres du genre, et puis au detour des extraits rencontres a droite et a gauche, on se fait surprendre par une petite bombasse ... 

Je ne vous met que le lien, pour les quelques interesses, ca ne se trouve pas en digital, c'est dommage et ca me fait toujours penser quil faudra un jour que je me prenne une platoche, car trop de bons disques ne sont presses que sur vynil:

Cottam 03 @ Phonica





​
Et puis sur Third Ear Recordings, y'a toujours du bon pour les matins qui chantent:

Delano Smith - Midnite EP







Surtout le track "A Special Kind" ... :love: ... Putassier, mais pas vulgaire ...  ...​
​


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (13 Novembre 2009)

Tape une spéciale cassedédie à tous ces enfoirés de bisounours que je hais    

[youtube]pd-TOMcE-R4[/youtube]


----------



## LeProf (14 Novembre 2009)

En ce moment

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/hU4IoTojxI4&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/hU4IoTojxI4&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/DNSWPPevhLI&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/DNSWPPevhLI&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Damze (14 Novembre 2009)

Moi j'ai découvert un groupe de "rock" (si on peut appeler ça du rock) Suédois (sisisi ^^) sur une vidéo bidon sur youtube, le style me plait beaucoup, c'est calme et reposant

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EBTn0ZVSU_o[/YOUTUBE]

A les entendre, on croirait presque qu'ils parlent anglais.


----------



## freefalling (14 Novembre 2009)

Vu en concert hier soir. Complètement incroyable et hors de tout. Bienvenue à l'Osaka underground.

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/1mrkpMTJlFs&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/1mrkpMTJlFs&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

{extrait du concert - iPhone 3GS}
[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/sVQDKth4h5g&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/sVQDKth4h5g&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## rabisse (14 Novembre 2009)

*Peter Fox*-_Alles Neu-2008_

[YOUTUBE]qdtLCfEcPL4[/YOUTUBE]

_ Alles glänzt, so schön neu._


----------



## Selthis (14 Novembre 2009)

En ce moment Hourglass  de Dave Gahan en boucle


----------



## patlek (15 Novembre 2009)

Trés bien=

Molly Johnson, lucky

http://www.deezer.com/en/music/molly-johnson/lucky-253887#music/molly-johnson/lucky-253887


----------



## IceandFire (15 Novembre 2009)

Le live officiel vendu a la fin du concert des Pixies...:love: :king:.....Zenith 16 octobre 2009....:style:


----------



## Aski (15 Novembre 2009)

[DM]x3ot14[/DM]

[DM]x56b7k[/DM]

2 groupes que j'ai découvert il y a peu.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (15 Novembre 2009)

[YOUTUBE]1XUpOt30Kfc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Novembre 2009)

[YOUTUBE]O2lcsVIYiio[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## DeepDark (15 Novembre 2009)

[YOUTUBE]M1Rmd22Z9xc[/YOUTUBE]

http://www.pearljam.com/


----------



## KARL40 (15 Novembre 2009)

Le dernier LP de Vic Chesnutt "At the cut"






Disque qui alterne entre folk acoustique et des airs plus jazzy.
Mais toujours avec des envolées électriques.
En "backing band" on retrouve Guy Picciotto (Fugazi) et les membres de A Silver Mt. Zion.
Bref, c'est émouvant, triste et écorché à l'image de Vic Chesnutt.

Pour info, le disque est sorti chez les excellents activistes de CONSTELLATION


----------



## jpmiss (16 Novembre 2009)

The Jackets: des petits Suisses qui font bouger le bassin.


----------



## macarel (16 Novembre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> The Jackets: des petits Suisses qui font bouger le bassin.



Hmm, personnellement je préfère les Jackets jaunes
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hMGz0-fJ-Xw


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2009)

[YOUTUBE]JU6lXOjP5XU[/YOUTUBE]

Parce que le mou, c'est bien. Des fois.
Notez les choix musicaux très aboutis de Gondry.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h57 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h28 ----------

[YOUTUBE]gYZA7pn6WM4[/YOUTUBE]

Bonobo aussi, parce que Simon Green c'est un monsieur très bien et que chez Ninja Tune, ils sont pas encore handicapés des oreilles, voila.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (16 Novembre 2009)

[youtube]K-D7Dy_bEZ0[/youtube]


----------



## jpmiss (16 Novembre 2009)

macarel a dit:


> Hmm, personnellement je préfère les Jackets jaunes
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hMGz0-fJ-Xw


Oh pitain, du free jazz (ou un truc du genre)
J'arrive a supporter pas mal de truc en musique mais ça c'est carrément pas possible 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Edit:

Dave Grohl + Josh Homme + John Paul Jones = *Them Crooked Vultures :love:
*


----------



## samoussa (16 Novembre 2009)

*Houpla !!*


*mais Carlos c'est bien aussi...*


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (17 Novembre 2009)

[youtube]vkIh0x3pA7w[/youtube]


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Novembre 2009)

J'ai retrouvé une vieille cassette de ça, mais je n'ai plus rien pour l'écouter.


----------



## Bassman (17 Novembre 2009)

En ce moment, c'est aussi bon qu'une cuillère de miel :






Within Temptation, un groupe "gothique" qui nous offre un live tout en acoustique. Un pur moment.

[youtube]OCmjdrNE6C0[/youtube]


----------



## naas (17 Novembre 2009)

bassou, j'ai un message "This video is not available in your country due to copyright restrictions. " suis je le seul ? 


C'est assez loin de virgin prune et autre SOM niveau gothique


----------



## IceandFire (17 Novembre 2009)

Encore le dernier Sonic Youth...:love: et plein de Pixies aussi.... :king:


----------



## Craquounette (18 Novembre 2009)

Je n'avais pas trop aimé le dernier album, mais là... Ca me plaît plus!  :style:​


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (18 Novembre 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> J'ai retrouvé une vieille cassette de ça, mais je n'ai plus rien pour l'écouter.



Et youtube tu connais ?   

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h51 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h49 ----------




naas a dit:


> bassou, j'ai un message "This video is not available in your country due to copyright restrictions. " suis je le seul ?



Tu n'as qu'à vivre dans une vraie région, d'un vrai pays.


----------



## jpmiss (18 Novembre 2009)

Après un excellent concert de Ghinzu hier soir je me fait un petit tour du rock belge et je me dis que c'est quand même incroyable qu'il n'y ait pas un seul groupe en France qui soit capable d'arriver à la cheville de tous ces groupes.
On arrive juste à produire du rock de puceaux alors que ces belges sont d'une maturité exceptionnelle.
Après Deus, Venus, Zita Swoon, Girls in Hawaii et Soulwax voici Dead Man Ray:

[YOUTUBE]FUzY5g9q-2g[/YOUTUBE] 

Et je parle même pas d'Arno...


----------



## IceandFire (18 Novembre 2009)

Non ne parle pas d'Arno en effet...


----------



## jpmiss (18 Novembre 2009)

IceandFire a dit:


> Non ne parle pas d'Arno en effet...


Ignare!   

Ah j'allais oublier: excellente premiere partie de Ghinzu assurée par les belges (encore) de Sold Out que je ne connaissais pas.

[YOUTUBE]iLi-QRsWOhU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Après un excellent concert de Ghinzu hier soir je me fait un petit tour du rock belge et je me dis que c'est quand même incroyable qu'il n'y ait pas un seul groupe en France qui soit capable d'arriver à la cheville de tous ces groupes.
> On arrive juste à produire du rock de puceaux alors que ces belges sont d'une maturité exceptionnelle.
> Après Deus, Venus, Zita Swoon, Girls in Hawaii et Soulwax voici Dead Man Ray.....



Et c'est sans parler de F242, La Muerte, Neon Judgement et autre Vive la Fete... Hein ? oui Vive la Fete !

Là maintenant c'est plus au nord, plus sombre, c'est les Islandais de *SINGAPORE SLING* 


[YOUTUBE]BnWDQUUj23w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## jpmiss (18 Novembre 2009)

wormeyes a dit:


> Là maintenant c'est plus au nord, plus sombre, c'est les Islandais de *SINGAPORE SLING*
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]BnWDQUUj23w[/YOUTUBE]


Eux je les adore. Je les ai découvert il y'a quelques années dans la revue de la compagnie aérienne Islandaise qui me ramenait à Paris après un super voyage en Islande.
Un peu comme si la revue d'Air France faisait un article sur le Dum Dum Boys (on peut toujours rêver...) 

[YOUTUBE]tOOv08QnOjI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## naas (18 Novembre 2009)

Mais c'est excellent ces singapore sling , très bon cocktail d'instruments très filmique 

on sent des accointances avec les cramps dans les dum dum

que du bon ce soir messieurs


----------



## itako (20 Novembre 2009)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/p-gY6OJz0-k&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/p-gY6OJz0-k&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## richard-deux (20 Novembre 2009)

Mintzkov (groupe belge aussi).

[YOUTUBE]vJEvRuOqWnk[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## maiwen (21 Novembre 2009)

découverts en première partie de Just Jack à Lyon, les _Wave Machines_ et leur album _Wave If You're Really There_

[YOUTUBE]KXbiAaLHBa4[/YOUTUBE]

j'aime beaucoup :love:


----------



## naas (21 Novembre 2009)

http://www.pianographique.net/
très sympa
ce n'est pas à ecouter, mais à créer


----------



## Chang (22 Novembre 2009)

*Omar S - Just Ask The Lonely*






Deep House de Detroit, grand pote de Theo Parrish ... Tout est dans la construction des tracks. Le beat etant l'element clef a chaque fois. C'est fou ce qu'un pied de grosse caisse donne d'emblee la couleur du morceau. 

Bref, encore un de ces opus pour se masser les oreilles le dimanche, en attendant de se reveiller completement ...

​


----------



## samoussa (22 Novembre 2009)

*Bright Eyes  Im Wide Awake, Its Morning
*


----------



## Vivid (22 Novembre 2009)

melody...........


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (23 Novembre 2009)

Du grand rap cannadien avec des lyrics qui claquent, un message fort à faire passer et un sens de la rime incroyable t'entends ?    

[youtube]fZ37ZJGY_xE&NR=1[/youtube]


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Novembre 2009)

Sais-tu mon jeune ami que les plaisanteries les plus courtes sont les meilleures ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h55 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h33 ----------








:love:


----------



## jpmiss (23 Novembre 2009)

Tiens moi aussi j'ai ressortit une viellerie du placard:





Clic pour le son


----------



## IceandFire (23 Novembre 2009)

Live in Paris de Cure :love: avec une ptite leffe triple   (même sans  )


----------



## da capo (23 Novembre 2009)

envie de vieillerie aussi.
minimal compact pour deadly weapons (crammed discs).




Dans la foulée, je me fais une bonne part de la discographie et pour le fun static dancing live.


----------



## freefalling (24 Novembre 2009)

Surtout , quelle vidéo .. ! 

[YOUTUBE]<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/B-Xn4pV687A&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/B-Xn4pV687A&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

Une envie soudaine de "karaoker" ? 

He drives a truck,
And it makes time on his side,
The water splashes from his flaps for miles, and
Three a.m., on the I-5
In the dark, as he moves away..... hey hey......

Not much to do when you've got time on your side,
You sit and think about your wasted life,
I try to move, change things through and through,
Oooh ooh....

Why does your face grow so long my dear?
And, why did your hair grow so long this year?
Why does your face grow so long my dear?
And, why did your hair grow so long this year?
Oh, and so long, so long, this year.

She's a dancer when she dances she is free, and
Three in the mornin' the clouds rise in the east to,
Frank Sinatra which her parents put on repeat,
On repeat........


----------



## macinside (25 Novembre 2009)

rien ne vaut un grand classique en live ! 

[YOUTUBE]2omuoO_hIbQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## freefalling (27 Novembre 2009)

Un bel album ...





[YOUTUBE]<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/5ilDBiAsbfQ&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/5ilDBiAsbfQ&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## teo (27 Novembre 2009)

Juste pour _FabFab_, j'ai bien pensé à lui hier soir en écoutant _Rendez-vous au Jardin des Plaisirs_ d'Etienne Daho, en duo avec _Camille_ (), sur le live à Pleyel 2008  Un jour, peut-être, tu y viendras mon ami 

Là Frisky Radio, live (_Manual Music_ by Jacob Seville)


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Novembre 2009)

teo a dit:


> Juste pour _FabFab_, j'ai bien pensé à lui hier soir en écoutant _Rendez-vous au Jardin des Plaisirs_ d'Etienne Daho, en duo avec _Camille_ (), sur le live à Pleyel 2008  Un jour, peut-être, tu y viendras mon ami
> 
> Là Frisky Radio, live (_Manual Music_ by Jacob Seville)



Ah ben Dahoi oui.
Mais Camille, c'est pas possible. Même en interview j'ai envie de la baffer. C'est pas croyable un truc pareil. 


Ah zut, voila que ça revient.

Non, non, je fais ce que je peux...







Zut, trop tard...


----------



## naas (27 Novembre 2009)

Essaies une autre camille


----------



## Anonyme (27 Novembre 2009)

Ouais, tout ça c'est d'la roupie de sansonnet !

_The real thing_, c'est ici et maint'nant !

(enfin, dès que sera réglé un petit problème de son.)


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (27 Novembre 2009)

macinside a dit:


> rien ne vaut un grand classique en live !
> 
> [YOUTUBE]2omuoO_hIbQ[/YOUTUBE]



Rien ne vaut l'original Mackie    

[youtube]tgbNymZ7vqY[/youtube]


----------



## DeepDark (27 Novembre 2009)

[YOUTUBE]aJ8VbXAtmUA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (27 Novembre 2009)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/WVUhNxC-skE&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/WVUhNxC-skE&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## freefalling (27 Novembre 2009)

À voir sur YouTube en grande taille

[YOUTUBE]<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/F8sY0kNPZZw&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/F8sY0kNPZZw&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## IceandFire (28 Novembre 2009)

Fab ça va te causer à toi..."Double" The Captain Of Her Heart....en tête ce matin et depuis en boucle...    :king: :love:


----------



## Philippe (28 Novembre 2009)

_La Marche des Walkyries_ :love: dans une adaptation plutôt croquignolette 

http://www.m2film.dk/fleggaard/trailer2.swf


----------



## fedo (28 Novembre 2009)

le dernier _Slayer _m'a beaucoup surpris.






ça reste du _Slayer_ mais les compos sont plus abouties que d'habitude si j'ose dire, et les titres un peu plus mélodiques (tout est relatif) et le son moins gros.

résultat une réelle bonne surprise et pas un énième album.
mention spéciale pour le titre _Playing with dolls_
[YOUTUBE]vZbgWNvmuzg[/YOUTUBE]
_le vrai clip est plutôt destiné à un public adulte._


----------



## Ed_the_Head (29 Novembre 2009)

En vinyle, s'il vous plaît.


----------



## Romuald (29 Novembre 2009)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> disque génial​
> 
> En vinyle, s'il vous plaît.



Prince des ténèbres, archange maudit, amazone modern style que le sculpteur en anglais surnomma Spirit of Ecstasy...

Irremplaçable Serge


----------



## naas (29 Novembre 2009)

Benh franchement gainsboug, j'ai la légère impression d'être moins fanatique que la plupart des amateurs


----------



## freefalling (29 Novembre 2009)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/WF_n1SI2Oi4&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/WF_n1SI2Oi4&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

_Sandpaper kisses, papercut bliss 

Don't know what this is, but it all leads to this: 
You're gonna leave Her 
You have deceived Her 
Just a girl 

Ooh just a girl with featherweight curls 
To expose all she knows you play like tease 
Just a girl with featherweight curls 
To expose all she knows you play like tease 

You're gonna leave Her 
You have deceived Her 
Just a girl 

I want the soul of something simple to 
take home with me 
The world as someplace simple it's my 
home you see 

You're gonna leave Her 
You have deceived Her 
Just a girl, a blood red pearl_


----------



## Charterhouse11 (30 Novembre 2009)

Ben si je m'attendais à un nouveau chouette album de mono tiens! :mouais:


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Novembre 2009)

IceandFire a dit:


> Fab ça va te causer à toi..."Double" The Captain Of Her Heart....en tête ce matin et depuis en boucle...    :king: :love:



:love::love::love:


----------



## IceandFire (30 Novembre 2009)

M'en doutais !!!       :style:


----------



## Charterhouse11 (30 Novembre 2009)

*Dan Deacon* - _Bromst_ [Carpark]






Bon, ce disque est excellent. Acoustico-electro-pop dont la plupart des passages ne seraient pas reniés par Animal Collective. Gros truc.

http://www.myspace.com/dandeacon


----------



## Charterhouse11 (2 Décembre 2009)

*Antipop Consortium* - _Fluorescent Adolescent_ [Big Dada]






L'est quand même pas mal du tout le nouveau Anti-Pop, y a pas à tortiller. 
Et le remix de Volcano par Four Tet est une nouvelle fois une merveille. Ce type est un génie.

http://www.myspace.com/antipopny

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 03h05 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 03h03 ----------

*Antipop Consortium* - _Fluorescent Adolescent_ [Big Dada]






L'est quand même pas mal du tout le nouveau Anti-Pop, y a pas à tortiller. 
Et le remix de Volcano par Four Tet est une nouvelle fois une merveille. Ce type est un génie.

http://www.myspace.com/antipopny


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (2 Décembre 2009)

[youtube]JQChkLQV8_c[/youtube]
   
[youtube]fVtMtHxg2x8[/youtube]
   
[youtube]q8vJAs2BjRE[/youtube]


----------



## Charterhouse11 (2 Décembre 2009)

KARL40 a dit:


> Le dernier LP de Vic Chesnutt "At the cut"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A force de l'écouter et de le réécouter, je crois qu'il est encore plus beau que North Star Deserter. Chinaberry Tree c'est un genre de monument à lui tout seul.

Sinon, ici:

*Adam Lipman* - _From your mouth to God's ears_ [Shrimper]






Joli. Et vite chiant.

http://www.myspace.com/adamlipman


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (2 Décembre 2009)

[youtube]BrW7XfnXnKk[/youtube]


----------



## LeProf (2 Décembre 2009)

Bon je voulais mettre un lien youtube mais l'intégration aux sites est désactivée, donc on se contentera de la pochette :


----------



## teo (2 Décembre 2009)

freefalling a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/WF_n1SI2Oi4&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/WF_n1SI2Oi4&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> _Sandpaper kisses, papercut bliss
> 
> ...



Superbe presta en première partie et pendant le concert de Massive Attack au Zénith le mois dernier :love:

Et btw, superbe AP à côté, Freefalling, désolé, pas de cdb dispo 

Je rattrape mes Da Fresh en retard; la journée, merci l'iphone, Prince, Bowie, Daho, Hulkonnen et tellement d'autres...


----------



## KARL40 (2 Décembre 2009)

Je suis toujours bloqué chez nos amis de Constellation avec le dernier album
des DO MAKE SAY THINK "Other Truths" et leur joyeux (post) rock.

Les amateurs de Tortoise (entre autre) apprécieront


----------



## Charterhouse11 (3 Décembre 2009)

KARL40 a dit:


> Je suis toujours bloqué chez nos amis de Constellation avec le dernier album
> des DO MAKE SAY THINK "Other Truths" et leur joyeux (post) rock.
> 
> Les amateurs de Tortoise (entre autre) apprécieront



J'aime beaucoup leur album moi aussi. Bien plus réussi que les 2 derniers.
(quelle année pour constellation).


----------



## JPTK (3 Décembre 2009)

Charterhouse11 a dit:


> Ben si je m'attendais à un nouveau chouette album de mono tiens! :mouais:



Pas convaincu perso, on a un peu l'impression qu'ils voudraient faire la BO du prochain Miazaki et puis sinon on a également le sentiment d'avoir le même titre du début à la fin. :mouais:


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (3 Décembre 2009)

La culture poétique française, c'est quand même la classe internationale    

[youtube]7_xwKFm6ni4[/youtube]


----------



## JPTK (3 Décembre 2009)

Charterhouse11 a dit:


> J'aime beaucoup leur album moi aussi. Bien plus réussi que les 2 derniers.
> (quelle année pour constellation).



Moi je les aime tous et je viens d'écouter ce dernier, pas déçu 



JPTK a dit:


> Moi je les aime tous et je viens d'écouter ce dernier, pas déçu



2ème écoute, trop fort pour mes voisins et leurs bracelets électroniques, c'est du très très bon, j'adore !!!


----------



## KARL40 (3 Décembre 2009)

JPTK a dit:


> Moi je les aime tous et je viens d'écouter ce dernier, pas déçu



T'es libéré toi !?! 
Alors un morceau de circonstance 

[YOUTUBE]16u0wwCfoJ4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## JPTK (3 Décembre 2009)

KARL40 a dit:


> T'es libéré toi !?!




Bracelet électronique et tout mais ça va je gère


----------



## boodou (4 Décembre 2009)

JPTK a dit:


> Bracelet électronique et tout mais ça va je gère



T'es dans ton chalet à Gstaad ?


----------



## Grug (5 Décembre 2009)

oh, les commentateurs sportifs : En musique, en musique ! 

---------------






Sinon : *Les Fratellis*, le CD trainait depuis quelques années dans mon bureau, (j'adore la pochette), je me suis enfin decidé à le glisser dans le lecteur. 



[YOUTUBE]nZgSQEBJuUE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## freefalling (5 Décembre 2009)

Vus en concert aux Transmusicales jeudi dernier. Trop court et juste génial ..

Les deux albums à prendre yeux fermés 

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/lCriOq3kC4U&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/lCriOq3kC4U&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Décembre 2009)

Mais perso, je m'arrête à 1966... Voir Daltrey avec sa coupe de pute frisée et ses vestes à franges me colle toujours des plaques d'eczéma... On est sectaire ou on l'est pas... :style: :style: :king:


----------



## la(n)guille (6 Décembre 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Mais perso, je m'arrête à 1966... Voir Daltrey avec sa coupe de pute frisée et ses vestes à franges me colle toujours des plaques d'eczéma... On est sectaire ou on l'est pas... :style: :style: :king:



Je plussoie...(au sujet de Daltrey)


----------



## nemo77 (6 Décembre 2009)

[YOUTUBE]VQu8A_Wjbbc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## teo (6 Décembre 2009)

J'ai appris la mort de Jacno cette semaine.
Ouch.

Vite, un peu de soleil.
Rendez-vous à Vedra. Es Vedra.

[YOUTUBE]vmB9lPFY6ng[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## DeepDark (7 Décembre 2009)

Je viens de tomber sur Phoenix...
... grâce à la Blogo'.

Bonne surprise 


Façon _concert à emporter_, ça donne ça :

[YOUTUBE]io_pXLtY0R0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (7 Décembre 2009)

Vive l'intro et surtout les tirs de lasers    

[youtube]oAgaMdRKPMc[/youtube]

Et puis c'est les premiers à avoir montré une endoscopie dans un générique pour enfant


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Décembre 2009)

:love::love::love:


----------



## Epépé (7 Décembre 2009)

Du 1er au 24 décembre 2009, chaque jour, téléchargez gratuitement un titre inédit ou à venir d'un des artistes des labels bordelais (Platinum, Vicious Circle, Talitres) : Tender Forever, Julien Pras, Kim, Minor Majority, Bikini Machine, Binary Audio Misfits, Rubin Steiner, Clytem Scanning, Frànçois & The Atlas Mountains, Le Loup, Scary Mansion, Emily Jane White, Verone ..

Inscrivez vous ici : http://www.viciouscircle.fr/calendrier2009/


----------



## koeklin (7 Décembre 2009)

Cet album en boucle depuis quelques temps ( j'ai fait une petite recherche, donc  je sais donc que Teo aime (ou aimait) aussi) : Koyaanisqatsi






Extrait : Pruit Igoe (Les amateurs de GTA 4 reconnaitront sûrement...)

[YOUTUBE]C4qxk7KhnHs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Redoch (7 Décembre 2009)

Frustration

Frustration a décidé d&#8217;explorer l&#8217;obscurité, le froid, le côté triste mais tendu aspect du rock&#8217;n roll . Influencé par le post-punk & les groupes cold-wave telles que la Crisis, Joy Division /Warsaw, Killing Joke, The Fall etc&#8230;


----------



## nemo77 (7 Décembre 2009)

[YOUTUBE]06ivpojdfKM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## jpmiss (8 Décembre 2009)

Spurts: The Richard Hell Story

Je recommande particulièrement les titres enregistrés avec Dim Stars (Thurston Moore, Steve Shelley, Don Fleming)


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Décembre 2009)

Excellent

EP téléchargeable sur son site dans de multiples formats dont l'Apple Lossless.


----------



## Charterhouse11 (8 Décembre 2009)

Quand même, quel artiste. Côté clair d'Alopecia, plus pop et presque plus joyeux.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (8 Décembre 2009)

[youtube]qyoLv_HVFJE[/youtube]


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Décembre 2009)

Une pop sombre loin de toute dérive commerciale.
Un vrai bonheur. :love:


----------



## naas (8 Décembre 2009)

> Vous devriez donner des points disco à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à [Vezøul]Numerø41.


Eeeeeet c'est bien dommage


----------



## inkclub (8 Décembre 2009)

bonjour,

1 musique offerte jusqu'au 24 décembre pour ceux qui sont chez orange et on peut choisir le titre. 

http://musicstore.orange.fr/

@+


----------



## naas (8 Décembre 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Une pop sombre loin de toute dérive commerciale.
> Un vrai bonheur. :love:


et le lien alors ? ou il est le lien ?


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (8 Décembre 2009)

naas a dit:


> Eeeeeet c'est bien dommage



Je crois qu'un CD est disponible. Une très bonne idée en cet période de noël


----------



## macdani (9 Décembre 2009)

Après première écoute, je suis déçu...


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (9 Décembre 2009)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5311989 a dit:
			
		

> Je crois qu'un CD est disponible. Une très bonne idée en cet période de noël



Ca semble même être un objet très prisé en ce moment ce magnifique album. Plus disponible en neuf] ou en [url=http://www.priceminister.com/offer/buy/1249785/Musique-De-La-Legion-Etrangere-Marches-Et-Chants-De-La-Legion-Etrangere-CD-Album.html]occasion. Jeter vous vite sur ces derniers articles. Il existe même des versions vinyle pour les DJ et faire ainsi un carton en soirée.    

Et pour rester dans l'ambiance du forum macgé, j'écoute de la musique en conséquence   
[youtube]V8vINCq_IAI[/youtube]


----------



## thunderheart (9 Décembre 2009)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/k-mXuA6-sqI&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/k-mXuA6-sqI&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Charterhouse11 (9 Décembre 2009)

macdani a dit:


> Après première écoute, je suis déçu...



Déjà que le premier était chiant comme une compilation Hotel Costes, là, avec l'autre scientologue... :afraid:
Le peu que j'ai entendu sonnait comme du sous-sous Broadcast... 
Très pour moi perso... :sick:

Sinon ici:


----------



## Charterhouse11 (9 Décembre 2009)




----------



## thunderheart (9 Décembre 2009)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/mj4OHms3iKk&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/mj4OHms3iKk&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2009)

The Prodigy, dernier album. Y'a des trucs chouettes. D'autres un peu moins.
Ca là par exemple, ça boum bien.

[YOUTUBE]20TLiz0Vb2g[/YOUTUBE]

Ca rappelle le nez qui pique, la sueur sur les galettes, les cendres entre deux potards et le bac en métal avec les carrés magiques, en désordre. Comme le reste.


----------



## freefalling (10 Décembre 2009)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/r0T0hcMea0E&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/r0T0hcMea0E&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

Avec le titre en téléchargement gratuit ICI sur son site . Enjoy it.


----------



## teo (10 Décembre 2009)

_Pet Shop Boys_ - Yes






J'aime cette électropop douce amère, ces deux gars m'enchantent depuis _Please_. Il re - tourne en boucle depuis 1 semaine, à la maison et au boulot.
Et _Love, Etc._ me donne envie de revoir les Chumbawamba... pop, encore. Pop is bioutifoul.

[YOUTUBE]InBiaRBUjUs[/YOUTUBE]

_No jet nor supercharged car for me, but I need more, too._


----------



## Charterhouse11 (11 Décembre 2009)

Moi je l'aime bien aussi le PSB. 

Sinon:

*Animal Collective* - _Fall Be Kind Ep_ [Domino]






Ce groupe est gigantesque.
La discographie sans faille continue.


----------



## LeProf (11 Décembre 2009)

Petit moment nostalgie ... année 80s

*HOUSE .... MUSICCCCCCCC !!!*

[YOUTUBE]<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/JP_2qjzj73Y&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/JP_2qjzj73Y&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## naas (12 Décembre 2009)

L'avantage de l'iPhone c'est que pas toutes les vidéos passent


----------



## JPTK (12 Décembre 2009)

Ah vivement cette vidéo live de ces brutes d'Ecossais !  

MOGWAI


----------



## freefalling (14 Décembre 2009)

Back in the `90 .. Léon .. la pop british .. tout ça 

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/OqG6Z4GMtKI&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/OqG6Z4GMtKI&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

Petit plus .. 

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/XkEtdyoR6dA&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/XkEtdyoR6dA&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Décembre 2009)




----------



## itako (14 Décembre 2009)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/mZ7qXQeprUo&hl=fr_FR&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/mZ7qXQeprUo&hl=fr_FR&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="344" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/j4cxullXJEQ&hl=fr_FR&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/j4cxullXJEQ&hl=fr_FR&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="344" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (14 Décembre 2009)

[youtube]16D7GB5wjso[/youtube]


----------



## Charterhouse11 (15 Décembre 2009)

*Mumford & Sons* - _Sigh No More_ [Islands]






Album de l'année? Top 5 assuré en tout cas.
Un vrai petit bijou.
Une synthèse formidable d'une certaine pop des années 2000.
Quel disque môman, quel disque!

Son:
http://www.myspace.com/mumfordandsons (3 chansons)
http://ileftwithoutmyhat.blogspot.com/2009/12/mumford-sons-sigh-no-more-islands.html (2 chansons)


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (15 Décembre 2009)

Parce que c'est la période, il faut penser aux enfants impatients    

[youtube]vKkxjjMOiHw[/youtube]


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Décembre 2009)




----------



## Dark-Tintin (15 Décembre 2009)

[YOUTUBE]GoNBmxOQB7M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## JPTK (16 Décembre 2009)

Charterhouse11 a dit:


> *Mumford & Sons* - _Sigh No More_ [Islands]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est Ray Lamontagne en moins chiant ?


----------



## Charterhouse11 (16 Décembre 2009)

JPTK a dit:


> C'est Ray Lamontagne en moins chiant ?



Ah non, Ray Lamontagne c'est bien plus calme. Là y a du Arcade Fire, du Noah & The Whale. Leurs chansons ont toujours deux visages: commencent délicatement et elles se terminent toujours bien plus énergiquement.
Superbe album.


----------



## JPTK (16 Décembre 2009)

Charterhouse11 a dit:


> Ah non, Ray Lamontagne c'est bien plus calme. Là y a du Arcade Fire, du Noah & The Whale. Leurs chansons ont toujours deux visages: commencent délicatement et elles se terminent toujours bien plus énergiquement.
> Superbe album.



J'ai pas pu aller jusqu'au bout de l'album, je commençais à avoir envie de faire du mal à des gens  :rose:


----------



## Dark-Tintin (16 Décembre 2009)

[YOUTUBE]BLJ4-OWE77A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## itako (16 Décembre 2009)

C'est qui le chauve moche avec la casquette? c'est quand même pas Corey Taylor?


----------



## Dark-Tintin (17 Décembre 2009)

Non, le chanteur de Killswitch Engage


----------



## freefalling (18 Décembre 2009)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/37eHaxC99kk&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/37eHaxC99kk&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## richard-deux (18 Décembre 2009)

[YOUTUBE]duIdkblpaJU[/YOUTUBE]

:love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love:


----------



## macarel (18 Décembre 2009)

richarddeux a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]duIdkblpaJU[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> :love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love:



Bon, en regardant/écoutant j'ai rajouté deux pulls, une paire de chaussettes, un bonet, j'ai rangé ma bière froide et je me suis préparé un chocolat chaud
Pour me réchauffer j'ai été obligé de mettre ça:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OdeO8mGNiS0
:rose::rose:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2009)

Sans aucun doute leur meilleur son. :style:


----------



## shogun HD (18 Décembre 2009)

mon préféré album life's too good


[YOUTUBE]1m3ksWthr_A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2009)

[YOUTUBE]CsyrOGRxF0E[/YOUTUBE]​


Déjà balancé il y a quelques temps, mais p*tain que c'est bon :love:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Décembre 2009)

"Marcia Baïla", version live


----------



## shogun HD (19 Décembre 2009)

dead can dance


----------



## teo (19 Décembre 2009)

Allez, on secoue, on mélange et... ces quelques uns pour commencer :

_All Along The Watchtower (From 'Crossroads, Part 2')_ de Bear McCreary sur *Battlestar Galactica - Season 3 Soundtrack*

_Death To Birth_ de Michael Pit sur *Last Days Soundtrack*

_Superfly Guy_ de S-Express sur *S-Express Original Soundtrack*

_Sister Suffragette_ de Julie Andrews sur *Mary Poppins Soundtrack*

_My own summer (Shove it)_ de Deftones et _Du hast_ de Rammstein sur *Matrix Soundtrack*

Allez allez, on pioche des idées pour la meilleure compilation à mettre sous le sapin (tiens ça serait un sujet pour _une variation sur le même t'aime_ ça...)...







Et clin d'&#339;il à Vanda qui m'a fait découvrir l'intérêt sous-jacent de ce film autour d'un diner à Londres il y a des années, bien connue de certains ici pour vanter les plaisirs d'un dessert glacé à la banane, entre autres. J'espère que tu vas bien


----------



## naas (19 Décembre 2009)

shogun HD a dit:


> dead can dance


Bon gouts 
Dommage que les chemins de deux compères se soient séparés.
cet album est d'une beauté sidérante.
Afin de mieux connaître dcd, je vous suggère d'écouter la voix de brendan perry en écoutant cette vidéo
et la voix magnifique de la chanteuse lisa gerald à travers cette vidéo
en enfin cette vidéo qui montre les instruments anciens utilisés et ces deux voix uniques transportées par une rythmique d'un univers onirique

A noter qu'en concert à lyon, lisa n'a pas utilisé de micro.

je viens de trouver une "vidéo" de ocean, qui est extrait de leur premier album eponyme.

et enfin avant que je ne puisse éditer mon post, je vous soumet sanvean ecrit en 1993, lors d'une tournée, cette ecrite transcris le manque de sa famille restée en australe.

[YOUTUBE]1xpkRj99FH0[/YOUTUBE]

les mots me manquent


----------



## Dark-Tintin (19 Décembre 2009)

Le refrain est énormissime ! :love:

[YOUTUBE]T0uO_hXhdG0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## teo (19 Décembre 2009)

"Lola rennt" Soundtrack.  purfilsdelasagesse 

Berlin - Tech - Choix et conséquences - Papillon

[YOUTUBE]kaCu0_2k0bU[/YOUTUBE]

Comment ai-je pu passer à côté de ce film à sa sortie...


----------



## thunderheart (19 Décembre 2009)

Son pourrave, mais bon feeling
[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/nqzZ0kUsdyk&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/nqzZ0kUsdyk&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/xKyFfDANST4&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/xKyFfDANST4&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## da capo (19 Décembre 2009)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Le refrain est énormissime ! :love:



faut arrêter d'écouter de la variété :mouais:

[YOUTUBE]oI8tSEmnsYk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## naas (19 Décembre 2009)

teo a dit:


> "Lola rennt" Soundtrack.  purfilsdelasagesse ...


C'est une idée ou Anne Clark devrait être citée comme inspiration ?

[YOUTUBE]TrI715zi5YQ[/YOUTUBE]

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h55 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h52 ----------




Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Le refrain est énormissime ! :love:


leurs clips me saoulent

On a droit au début à la pauvre poupée qui bien qu'elle soit en plastique a résisté bien mieux que les bâtiments.
Et vas y que je te mette des fins du monde, et va y que je te balance un mec qui hurle sa famille, benh oui a ce niveau c'est pas sa mère c'est tout le monde 
etc etc
franchement je n'ai rien contre un bon slayer de temps en temps mais la nanh


----------



## Chang (19 Décembre 2009)

[YOUTUBE]1wI4_aNDLiI[/YOUTUBE]

Roots Manuva ... Let The Spirit.​


----------



## shogun HD (19 Décembre 2009)

on dirait pas comme çà 



[YOUTUBE]Ow_etuCq5Lc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dark-Tintin (19 Décembre 2009)

Au moins vos remarques m'ont fait rire, c'est déjà ça !


----------



## freefalling (20 Décembre 2009)

.. Jose Gonzales .. 

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ng3FLE5khAw&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ng3FLE5khAw&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

_Don't you know that I'll be around to guide you
Through your weakest moments to leave them behind you
Returning nightmares only shadows
We'll cast some light and you'll be alright 
We'll cast some light and you'll be alright for now

Crosses all over, heavy on your shoulders
The sirens inside you waiting to step forward
Disturbing silence darkens you sight
We'll cast some light and you'll be alright
We'll cast some light and you'll be alright for now

Crosses all over the boulevard
Crosses all over the boulevard
Crosses all over the boulevard
Crosses all over the boulevard

The streets outside your window overflooded
People staring, they know you've been broken
Repeatedly reminded by the looks on their faces
Ignore them tonight and you'll be alright
We'll cast some light and you'll be alright_


----------



## shogun HD (20 Décembre 2009)

quel talent...............




[YOUTUBE]eWQRjH-Ibbc[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## da capo (20 Décembre 2009)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Au moins vos remarques m'ont fait rire, c'est déjà ça !



Ah ? j'étais sérieux pourtant.

le refrain est d'une inventivité nulle ; franchement, tu as envie d'écouter de la variété ? Mais n'hésite pas.
Mais fait le tri.

Ca, ça ne vaut rien, l'instrumentation est sans aucune invention, les arrangements n'existent pas. Les musiciens sont rapides sur leurs instruments respectifs mais à part ça ?
Nada.

Qu'ils fassent du bal : ils ont les moyens techniques de jouer de tout. Mais qu'ils nous épargnent leur daube.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (20 Décembre 2009)

Mais tu crois vraiment que ça s'écoute pour la richesse et l'inventivité ? Non, c'est jouissif et c'est tout ! Et les clichés on en parle même pas, mais ça fait partie du truc !
C'est un défouloir, ce que tu veux, mais pas à prendre au sérieux !


----------



## naas (20 Décembre 2009)

Tiens quitte à écouter du hard, je prèfere cela:
[YOUTUBE]rvuO2EvCTAE[/YOUTUBE]



Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Mais tu crois vraiment que ça s'écoute pour la richesse et l'inventivité ? Non, c'est jouissif et c'est tout ! Et les clichés on en parle même pas, mais ça fait partie du truc !
> C'est un défouloir, ce que tu veux, mais pas à prendre au sérieux !



Bien répondu   

Ceci étant dit, dead can dance me parle plus :love:


----------



## LeProf (20 Décembre 2009)

Bon alors puisque l'on parle de Hard, allons-y pour un petit best of  ... très subjectif bien sur 

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/7mHe6FMs46o&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/7mHe6FMs46o&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/rwY3Ftfdy6M&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/rwY3Ftfdy6M&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/dTaD9cd8hvw&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/dTaD9cd8hvw&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/O3r0emrV_8E&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/O3r0emrV_8E&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/QsHTmHSqQEg&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/QsHTmHSqQEg&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]​
et un des pionniers: 

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/9jp3de50_d8&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/9jp3de50_d8&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

*Enjoy and have fun ! *​


----------



## Dark-Tintin (20 Décembre 2009)

Ben autant Slayer oui, autant Iron Maiden je trouve ça totalement insupportable...


----------



## LeProf (20 Décembre 2009)

Et bien disons que les choix musicaux, c'est très subjectif, donc on ne peut pas forcément tout aimer... moi c'est les bourrins qui ne font que du bruit que je ne supporte pas  .. donc chacun ses gouts 

Encore des pionniers :

*[YOUTUBE]<<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/kNGNLo8K6Fk&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/kNGNLo8K6Fk&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]*


----------



## naas (20 Décembre 2009)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Ben autant Slayer oui, autant Iron Maiden je trouve ça totalement insupportable...



Tout pareil :bebe:


----------



## da capo (20 Décembre 2009)

On fonctionne pas thème ?


Allez hop : c'est NOEL !

[YOUTUBE]smrRvGFhclk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## naas (20 Décembre 2009)

Tu es sûr ?




[YOUTUBE]EihsCwyTW8g[/YOUTUBE]


:king:
​


----------



## freefalling (20 Décembre 2009)

Broken Social Scene - 7/4 Shoreline

--> comment on intègre une vidéo de Dailymotion ici .. les balises ne semblent pas fonctionner .. {?}
EDIT - Dasvidania nass 

Envie de karaoker .. ?

_It's a shoreline
And it's half speed
It's a cruel world and
And it's time

And you're walking away
But where to go to?
And you're walking alone,
But how to get through?
If you wanna get it right
You can own what you choose
But you wanna live a lie
And love what you lose

It's a shoreline
And it's half speed
It's a cruel world and
It's time

While you're walking away
And I'm trying to get through
But you've gotta know their lies
From the lies they've told you
If you try to do it up
It all will leave you
If you try to steal the beat
The beat will steal you

It's coming
It's coming in hard (x7)
It's coming
It's coming in-

It's a shoreline
And it's halfspeed
It's a cruel world
And it's time

It's coming
It's coming in hard
(repeat 7x's)_


----------



## naas (20 Décembre 2009)

[dm]x2fvxw[/dm]
balises [ DM ] [ /DM ] sans espaces au niveau des crochets plus la ref x2fvxw entre les deux


----------



## Philippe (21 Décembre 2009)

Ici (découverte grâce à un membre du forum musique classique), une excellente petite pièce pour violon seul de Bruno Maderna, écrite en hommage à Ivry Gitlis, et que personnellement je trouve très émouvante 



[YOUTUBE]33jF-yG6pq0[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Décembre 2009)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Ben autant Slayer oui, autant Iron Maiden je trouve ça totalement insupportable...



J'ai fait un Val d'Isère-Paris avec les 3 premiers Maiden.
C'est parce que ça ne doit pas être ton époque, mais quand même :love:


----------



## LeProf (21 Décembre 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> J'ai fait un Val d'Isère-Paris avec les 3 premiers Maiden.
> C'est parce que ça ne doit pas être ton époque, mais quand même :love:



Ah ca me fait plaisir, enfin un connaisseur ... je commençais à me sentir seul


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (21 Décembre 2009)

[youtube]HV3pzlp-Mv4[/youtube]


----------



## naas (21 Décembre 2009)

Philippe a dit:


> Ici (découverte grâce à un membre du forum musique classique), une excellente petite pièce pour violon seul de Bruno Maderna, écrite en hommage à Ivry Gitlis, et que personnellement je trouve très émouvante
> 
> 
> 
> ​



 Philippe


----------



## Philippe (21 Décembre 2009)

naas

Tiens c'est l'occasion de te raconter ma "récente" expérience de commerce électronique avec l'Australie, - qui me reste en travers de la gorge. En août j'ai commandé à _ABC_ (Australian Broadcasting Corporation) _Shop Online_ un lot de 5 ou 6 CDs, essentiellement de Sculthorpe, ainsi que _River Symphony_ de Sean O'Boyle, un album qui contient aussi un concerto pour didgeridoo 

Hé bien cet envoi ne m'est jamais parvenu 

En dépit de mes nombreuses réclamations, bientôt suivies d'une suggestion de ma part pour qu'ils procèdent à un second envoi (ce qui en cas de perte se fait chez certains revendeurs US d'Amazon, par exemple), mes demandes sont restées lettres mortes 

Bref, une expérience bien décevante 

Voici à quoi ressemble (ou peut ressembler, car ses sources d'inspiration sont variées) la musique de Sculthorpe :

[YOUTUBE]g0MhMmO9jvw[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (22 Décembre 2009)

Restons dans le classique    

[youtube]IPP3cT0WX9Y[/youtube]


----------



## LeProf (22 Décembre 2009)

Oui tu as raison, revenons au classique.... de la *Houssssssssse Musicccccccc* !!

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/UxQQ04kN6M4&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/UxQQ04kN6M4&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## yvos (22 Décembre 2009)

A silver mount zion - 1 000 000 died to make this sound - partie 1

[YOUTUBE]y5rlp8powmA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## IceandFire (22 Décembre 2009)

Des mecs de Godspeed ça non ?


----------



## shogun HD (22 Décembre 2009)

pour l'époque c'était pas mal.........................


----------



## gKatarn (22 Décembre 2009)

Pourquoi _Pour l'époque_ ? Certes, çà a un peu vieilli mais "love like blood" a tjrs la patate


----------



## shogun HD (22 Décembre 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Pourquoi _Pour l'époque_ ? Certes, çà a un peu vieilli mais "love like blood" a tjrs la patate


 
t'as raison GK de mon temps avec naas çà annonçait le début d'une très bonne soirée avec d'autres morceaux ...............to be continued

j'envois la vidéo.....................

[YOUTUBE]cVgMEsMZdcQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## LeProf (22 Décembre 2009)

Je ne peux pas encore te rebouler, mais très bon choix !!

Nostalgie quand tu nous tiens... New Wave Powaaaa !!

Edit :

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/szIx2hOiVWs&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/szIx2hOiVWs&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## shogun HD (22 Décembre 2009)

pas de problème j'avais l'album sur cassette à l'époque 

puis arriva çà................................

[YOUTUBE]Bfw3a4CEGDQ[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## naas (22 Décembre 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Pourquoi _Pour l'époque_ ? Certes, çà a un peu vieilli mais "love like blood" a tjrs la patate



Tu m'étonnes, un gros son énorme, mais pas du metallica, du vrai gros son, et une rythmique terrible avec cette guitare aiguisée comme le tranchant d'une lame.
imparable.


----------



## shogun HD (22 Décembre 2009)

n'oublions pas les sisters




[YOUTUBE]IuezNswtRfo[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## naas (22 Décembre 2009)

tu te fais un revival ? 
bon franchement coté som le lucretia c'est pas le super mage meilleur morceau, sur you tube je te l'accorde les meilleurs sont absents.


----------



## teo (22 Décembre 2009)

Enjoy The Silence.  Clin d'&#339;il au DocE à qui je pense à chaque fois que j'entend ce morceau, dorénavant  :love:.

Etendre l'ampli, éteindre l'ordi. Prendre un train et se couper d'ici, où que ce soit soit cet ici.

Retraite ou pélerinage, c'est selon, la famille, la tribu. Réflexions. Le plus bel endroit du monde.


[YOUTUBE]1rdfFroO67g[/YOUTUBE]

Y'aura quand même l'iPhone même sans wifi ou 3G et pas trop de réseau 

J'avais oublié cette vidéo... impressionnante, avec le haut des Twins comme décor. :rose:


----------



## naas (22 Décembre 2009)

Ce morceau est tout bonnement sublime, du grand du très grand depeche mode


----------



## tsss (23 Décembre 2009)

naas a dit:


> Ce morceau est tout bonnement sublime, du grand du très grand depeche mode



[YOUTUBE]WVAZYI6IDTM[/YOUTUBE]

&#8230;.. reprise grandiose &#8230;..


----------



## shogun HD (23 Décembre 2009)

pour mapert j'ai un petit faible pour celle là

[DM]xd4b5_depeche-mode-its-called-a-heart_music[/DM]


----------



## garsducalvados (23 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour,

En ce moment j'écoute Beat Assaillant 

[YOUTUBE]W7YPR4I9dHg[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]Of7702KyoEM[/YOUTUBE]

Du Hip Hop avec des influences de tous les côtés (Funk, Rock, Jazz etc...)


.Matt


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Décembre 2009)

shogun HD a dit:


> t'as raison GK de mon temps avec naas çà annonçait le début d'une très bonne soirée avec d'autres morceaux ...............to be continued
> 
> j'envois la vidéo.....................
> 
> [YOUTUBE]cVgMEsMZdcQ[/YOUTUBE]



Du caviar :love::love::love:


----------



## thunderheart (23 Décembre 2009)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ArMpMXW8aBs&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ArMpMXW8aBs&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

:rateau:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h35 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h27 ----------

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/cukdOaBZgAw&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/cukdOaBZgAw&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

  :afraid:


----------



## naas (23 Décembre 2009)

Killing joke est vraiment un groupe à part, en dehors du moule ou de vagues quelconques.

Pour avoir vu les cramps en concert, c'est terrrrrrible
il sautait de baffles en baffles comme un singe complètement allumé


----------



## thunderheart (23 Décembre 2009)

Yes, j'aime bien aussi les expériences symphoniques de Jaz Coleman sur les Doors et Led Zep.
Les Cramps et KJ en concert valaient leur pesant de cacahuètes :afraid:

*Et pour mon post 666, un peu de miel pour les oreilles *
[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/dCVTbOISv1w&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/dCVTbOISv1w&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## shogun HD (23 Décembre 2009)

y a pas a tortiller du fondement sur ce fil !!!!!!!çà envoi grave de chez grave 

vous en pensez quoi philippe manoeuvre ?


ce que j'en pense ? c'est la réincarnation des enfants du rock ici que du lourd de toutes les époques et de tous les styles y en a pour tout les gouts les grands et les petits !et tous les groupes pour teenages boutonneux peuvent rentrer chez leurs parents sucer leurs pouces et continuer à ce chatouiller le pingoin avec leurs médiators à écouter ces radios qui déversent du vomi toutes la journée j'en peux plus......................BULL SHIT!!!!!!


merci philippe manoeuvre


dans un autres registre


[YOUTUBE]JJrSTAv0-tw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Schillier21 (23 Décembre 2009)

Un groupe suisse que j'ai connu trop tard pour les voir en concert vu qu'ils n'en font plus.....


*The Raspoutine Smoked Band*

[YOUTUBE]ufrBtVfQOns[/YOUTUBE]

Leur site avec plus de chansons (moins violentes pour la plupart)


----------



## tsss (23 Décembre 2009)

Quand les gars des Black Keys sortent des sentiers tracés par leurs albums "bluzy-bombastiques", ils décident de faire des trucs comme ça :

[YOUTUBE]y6rRdWNBo84[/YOUTUBE]

Ou ça :

[YOUTUBE]kU2eGuSoWZ0[/YOUTUBE]

De multiples associations vraiment bien vues, Run DMC vs Aerosmith version underground  
Ces gars des Black Keys ont se talents de faire sentir un certain blues graisseux et lourd, un jour à Lyon en concert ?!?


----------



## l'écrieur (23 Décembre 2009)

Un podcast de 90" sur Rodolphe Burger, "ce type qui porte plus loin cet art très contemporain qu'est le rock", dixit l'autre.
:style:


----------



## thunderheart (23 Décembre 2009)

shogun HD a dit:


> vous en pensez quoi philippe manoeuvre ?/QUOTE]
> 
> Phil Manoeuvre à La Nouvelle Star, Yves Bigot à Star Ac (si si), Bruno Blum sur Facebook qui regrette l'époque Best, Patrick Eudeline qui dans son dernier skeud dit "Rendez moi mon rock n roll, écrit sur la panoplie parfait du rocker dans R'n'F, entre en guerre contre Guitar Hero ! ... and so on
> 
> Kesse Ki leur prend ?????


----------



## tsss (23 Décembre 2009)

thunderheart a dit:


> Kesse Ki leur prend ?????



&#8230; un peu plus de sousous dans la popoche &#8230;. je crois que c'est évident ! (comme lio &#8230;. sacré référence &#8230

je m'édite même, c'est une technique de grand-mêre en plus ça, ressortir les vieux gâteaux mous qui trainaient au fond du placard &#8230;.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (23 Décembre 2009)

tsss a dit:


> un peu plus de sousous dans la popoche . je crois que c'est évident !


    
[youtube]y-9j9Io-gTk[/youtube]


----------



## LeProf (23 Décembre 2009)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/cznha2YTTh0&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/cznha2YTTh0&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## tsss (23 Décembre 2009)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5327789 a dit:
			
		

>



je préfère la prose de celle-ci :

[YOUTUBE]2TcE8N-EOcg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (23 Décembre 2009)

Oui mais depuis qu'ils ont eu une scission avec eu même c'est devenu complètement glucose.


----------



## LeProf (23 Décembre 2009)

les inconnus 

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/1C3Mc53fm7Y&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/1C3Mc53fm7Y&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]​

au passage, j'allais oublier : 

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/jUlqKJ2jl20&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/jUlqKJ2jl20&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## shogun HD (23 Décembre 2009)

[YOUTUBE]-VyWNDxQQxM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## tsss (23 Décembre 2009)

RIP The Organ, elles n'ont rien inventé, n'empêche que dès la sortie de "Grab The Gun", j'étais KO .. 

[YOUTUBE]HzzeU7awonk[/YOUTUBE]

et cette intro . pfiou 

[YOUTUBE]228jHy-h24Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## IceandFire (23 Décembre 2009)

J'adore The Organ.....:love: :king:  touchant, beau...Morrissey en filles quoi !!!


----------



## tsss (23 Décembre 2009)

IceandFire a dit:


> J'adore The Organ.....:love: :king:  touchant, beau...Morrissey en filles quoi !!!



 tu dois connaitre l'hypothétique suite de The Organ :

[YOUTUBE]kO7znD3CCEc[/YOUTUBE]

Moins "punchy" mais toujours touchant pour reprendre tes mots.


----------



## IceandFire (23 Décembre 2009)

of course !!!  ya un EP sorti après la scission  j'espère que le père nöel va me l'amener sous le sapin....:style:


----------



## tsss (23 Décembre 2009)

IceandFire a dit:


> of course !!!  ya un EP sorti après la scission  j'espère que le père nöel va me l'amener sous le sapin....:style:



Je te le souhaite alors (t'as été sage ?), vraiment chouette ce EP . même si c'est trop court un EP, espérons qu'il y aura une suite !!!


----------



## IceandFire (23 Décembre 2009)

yes !!!   un superbe groupe de superbes filles dans tout les sens du terme...(si,si :love


----------



## Selthis (23 Décembre 2009)

Hail To The Thief. :love::love:

Je viens de recevoir mes JBLspot, j'en suis très content, d'ailleurs, quelqu'un aurait une astuce de placement pour une meilleur qualité ? (ou placer le caisson basse, les deux autres etc...)


----------



## da capo (23 Décembre 2009)

Selthis a dit:


> Je viens de recevoir mes JBLspot, j'en suis très content, d'ailleurs, quelqu'un aurait une astuce de placement pour une meilleur qualité ? (ou placer le caisson basse, les deux autres etc...)



dans ton cul.




Sinon, pour revenir au sujet j'ai toujours aimé ces gentils garçons.



[YOUTUBE]sjpYM8w8wmw[/YOUTUBE]​

Et puis ceux-là aussi



[YOUTUBE]Tbel5uNwZCI[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Selthis (23 Décembre 2009)

J'ai essayé justement, et niveau qualité, c'est pas terrible, le son est plutôt crade.


----------



## IceandFire (23 Décembre 2009)

moi j'ai les Spyro, j'ai mis le caisson à gauche, ça marche super :style:


----------



## thunderheart (23 Décembre 2009)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/YA1WZI58nkM&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/YA1WZI58nkM&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## thunderheart (23 Décembre 2009)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/6aumejrcEHs&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/6aumejrcEHs&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

This is not a love song...


----------



## gKatarn (24 Décembre 2009)

Autant j'ai jamais accroché sur ce morceau, autant j'ai adoré "_Public image_", nettement plus péchu 

[YOUTUBE]ylOCIP54PIQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## shogun HD (24 Décembre 2009)

je l'avais oublié  dalis car

[YOUTUBE]FWTLgBkw5fI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## thunderheart (24 Décembre 2009)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/hiQoq-wqZxg&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/hiQoq-wqZxg&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

marrant de revoir ces énormes soundsystems


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Décembre 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Autant j'ai jamais accroché sur ce morceau, autant j'ai adoré "_Public image_", nettement plus péchu



Monsieur Lydon est toujours aussi bien habillé... :style:


----------



## gKatarn (24 Décembre 2009)

Jalouse


----------



## tsss (24 Décembre 2009)

thunderheart a dit:


> ...
> marrant de revoir ces énormes soundsystems




[YOUTUBE]cSX_3rL7THo[/YOUTUBE]

Marrant ce calme non-chalant .

Et une dédicace pour le futur proche jour de l'an :

[YOUTUBE]Hapufz1NFkY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## jpmiss (24 Décembre 2009)

[YOUTUBE]7mfS4ZqMKR8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## tsss (24 Décembre 2009)

[YOUTUBE]hdRfu0KTTH0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## thunderheart (24 Décembre 2009)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/LhXndjjhN9o&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/LhXndjjhN9o&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Décembre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> [J'ENTUBE]GODS[/J'ENTUBE]



:love: :love:


----------



## thunderheart (24 Décembre 2009)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/TEW1dl5P_Ls&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/TEW1dl5P_Ls&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## da capo (24 Décembre 2009)

Pas de vidéo mais cette version n'en a pas vraiment besoin.

[YOUTUBE]Zo3cMuLD8us[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## shogun HD (24 Décembre 2009)

bien bien  un petit miles davis s'impose


[YOUTUBE]vCa8Aae06JQ[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## thunderheart (24 Décembre 2009)

Et on continue sur un p'tit Tom

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/9ZmqbcBsTAw&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/9ZmqbcBsTAw&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## da capo (24 Décembre 2009)

et un petit coup de violent femmes




[YOUTUBE]Lwj5_SNWYc8[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Décembre 2009)

Et un p'tit coup dans l'oignon, ça vous tente ?...


----------



## jpmiss (24 Décembre 2009)

Si c'est avec de la graisse d'oie... :love:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Décembre 2009)

[YOUTUBE]n7RVymaTMkc[/YOUTUBE]






Bon, ben salut les pintades !   





Edites: Je passais sans laisser de Présent, alors voici :



[YOUTUBE]3iaxtY_mt-0[/YOUTUBE]



:love:


----------



## Philippe (24 Décembre 2009)

[YOUTUBE]U8MKh1aq6EI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## jpmiss (24 Décembre 2009)

[YOUTUBE]uUdoxs3twqc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## thunderheart (24 Décembre 2009)

Allez, petite pause pendant le gavage de Noël

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/dd4-uRl8oHk&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/dd4-uRl8oHk&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

Devant à gauche, c'est ma pomme 

Bonne soirée tout l'monde


----------



## fedo (24 Décembre 2009)

spéciale dédicace à tous ceux qui n'ont pas eu de cadeaux de Noël
[YOUTUBE]27RY2ueqAnA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## da capo (24 Décembre 2009)

ouaip, c'est pas nouvel an mais on peut danser quand même.


[YOUTUBE]REfDCPhPQQ4[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2009)

da capo a dit:


> ouaip, c'est pas nouvel an mais on peut danser quand même.






Sois pas con, vide ton godet, mais en vitesse et rentre chez toi.    


[YOUTUBE]UMbYraCoPpw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## KARL40 (25 Décembre 2009)

fedo a dit:


> spéciale dédicace à tous ceux qui n'ont pas eu de cadeaux de Noël



Et pour ceux qui se demandent à quoi cela peut servir ...

[YOUTUBE]2gM5jmnwFIs[/YOUTUBE]

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h35 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h26 ----------

Et on termine par les "Rapetous" :love:

[YOUTUBE]5eLSaEOUaC4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## fedo (26 Décembre 2009)

tiens KARL, une triste nouvelle, Vic Chesnutt nous a quitté hier.

[YOUTUBE]Mwt1Hq1j6w4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## shogun HD (26 Décembre 2009)

j'y étais


[YOUTUBE]mMFVWgqfO9Q[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## meskh (26 Décembre 2009)

[DM]x992sx_ulysses-franz-ferdinand_music[/DM]


----------



## naas (26 Décembre 2009)

da capo a dit:


> ouaip, c'est pas nouvel an mais on peut danser quand même.


je préfère le voir conduire ses bagnoles, je ne sais pas pourquoi


----------



## LeProf (26 Décembre 2009)

shogun HD a dit:


> j'y étais
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]mMFVWgqfO9Q[/YOUTUBE]​



Peux toujours pas te bouler shogun, dommage, en tout cas, cela ne nous rajeunit pas 
.... et très bon choix


----------



## Chang (26 Décembre 2009)

*Moodymann - SilentIntroduction*







... parce quil y en a au moins un qui a tout compris ... 

[YOUTUBE]jslkfSzi2Mc[/YOUTUBE]

:king:​


----------



## freefalling (27 Décembre 2009)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/90u1IV4dw8o&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/90u1IV4dw8o&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## shogun HD (27 Décembre 2009)

[DM]x7si65_les-nonnes-troppo-le-roi-de-la-rout_music[/DM]


----------



## Romuald (27 Décembre 2009)

[DM]x16gkb_zz-top-la-grange[/DM]​


----------



## Pigeon (27 Décembre 2009)

[DM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S9cup07NaA8[/DM]


----------



## thunderheart (27 Décembre 2009)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/vzIDw4USk4k&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/vzIDw4USk4k&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## freefalling (27 Décembre 2009)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/HMrqBldlqzA&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/HMrqBldlqzA&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Selthis (27 Décembre 2009)

[YOUTUBE]oxIcocIs4Ys[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## da capo (27 Décembre 2009)

Un petit air des sixties avec Love (album Forever changes)


[YOUTUBE]_E8pKdZzZQU[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## shogun HD (27 Décembre 2009)

[YOUTUBE]w7AmIQcKAsE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Décembre 2009)

fedo a dit:


> tiens KARL, une triste nouvelle, Vic Chesnutt nous a quitté hier.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]Mwt1Hq1j6w4[/YOUTUBE]



Découvert il y a un mois environ.
Un album superbe.
Dommage.


----------



## la(n)guille (28 Décembre 2009)

Perce que décidément, après köhn, je trouve ces belges très bons...


----------



## FANREM (28 Décembre 2009)

[YOUTUBE]UczC3KqD9uY[/YOUTUBE]

Death Cab for Cutie : Ils existent depuis 1997, et doivent deja avoir 8 albums au compteur, sans connaitre la moindre notoriété. Il se pourrait bien que ca change (un peu) avec ce titre, sans compter qu'ils ont pondu la BO de Twilight chapitre II

En tout cas, j'aime bien


----------



## thunderheart (28 Décembre 2009)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/CDt1tdppuj8&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/CDt1tdppuj8&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

ton père y faisait quoi toi ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Décembre 2009)

[YOUTUBE]4E5aF_rdX9Q[/YOUTUBE]

:style:


----------



## thunderheart (28 Décembre 2009)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Bv182JAUTOA&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Bv182JAUTOA&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

Vus au Cirque d'Hiver à Paris, je ne sais plus en quelle année, Stiv avait la jambe plâtrée.
Par contre, je me souviens que ce fut un super concert


----------



## da capo (28 Décembre 2009)

thunderheart a dit:


> ton père y faisait quoi toi ?



Mon père était du genre fourmi.

Du genre à dire :

" Vous chantiez? j'en suis fort aise:
Eh bien! dansez maintenant."


[YOUTUBE]zof8Lfatx4E[/YOUTUBE]​
Et pour faire comme les autres  j'y étais&#8230; si, si, là dans la foule.

et tiens, ceux là, j'en ai même fait la première partie. Et pour la petite histoire, leur bassiste était retenu, et ils m'ont invité à prendre sa place pour la balance.


[YOUTUBE]dj9piWbf_eE[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## KARL40 (29 Décembre 2009)

fedo a dit:


> tiens KARL, une triste nouvelle, Vic Chesnutt nous a quitté hier.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]Mwt1Hq1j6w4[/YOUTUBE]



Oui ... La mort a hélas fini par l'avoir. Ou l'inverse dans son cas.
On remet la vidéo pour les curieux qui passent par ici ...


----------



## Charterhouse11 (29 Décembre 2009)

FANREM a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]UczC3KqD9uY[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Death Cab for Cutie : Ils existent depuis 1997, et doivent deja avoir 8 albums au compteur, sans connaitre la moindre notoriété. Il se pourrait bien que ca change (un peu) avec ce titre, sans compter qu'ils ont pondu la BO de Twilight chapitre II
> 
> En tout cas, j'aime bien



Si si ils l'ont la notoriété, mais pas en France. Mais aux Etats-Unis
En plus, le Ben Gibbard est le mari de Zooey Deschanel, ce qui aide encore à augmenter sa notoriété et celle de son groupe.

Sinon, Vic Chesnutt quoi.


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Décembre 2009)

En un mot:
Superbe :love:


----------



## Kechniman (29 Décembre 2009)

[YOUTUBE]LktzFvjARyk[/YOUTUBE]

Pour ceux qui écoutent Radio Nova... (et les autres aussi)


----------



## Anonyme (29 Décembre 2009)

Je viens de découvrir un petit groupe pas bien connu de la fin des années 80.
La petite histoire:
En 1988, sa maison de disque demande à George Harrison de faire une chanson pour mettre en face B sur le prochain single de son dernier album. Il demande à Jeff  Lynne (co-producteur de son album) de lui filer un coup de main. Ils passent chez Tom Petty récupérer une guitare, ce dernier se joint à eux. Puis ils se retrouvent au restaurant avec Roy Orbison dont Jeff Lynne produit le dernier album. Roy accepte de bosser également avec George.
L'équipe formée, George cherche un studio pour enregistré rapidement. Il appelle un ami qui possède un studio chez lui: Bob Dylan. Bob est dispo et se joint au groupe.
Ils enregistrent et font ça:
[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/3XWxDymtyGw&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/3XWxDymtyGw&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]
Ils se disent que c'est trop bien pour une face B et forment les Traveling Wilburys et sortiront 2 albums.


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Décembre 2009)

pithiviers a dit:


> Je viens de découvrir un petit groupe pas bien connu de la fin des années 80.



Pas bien connu ?
Les Travelling Willburries? 
Tu plaisantes j'espère! :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Décembre 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Pas bien connu ?
> Les Travelling Willburries?
> Tu plaisantes j'espère! :rateau:


J'ai peur que ce groupe ne soit pas aussi connu qu'il le mériterait.
Je pense qu'en France, un groupe comme les 2b3 est plus connu qu'un groupe comme les Traveling Wilburys.


----------



## Charterhouse11 (30 Décembre 2009)

Le hic avec les TW, c'est que c'est quand même franchement pas terrible...


----------



## teo (30 Décembre 2009)

Les afters californiennes tendance progressive de friskyradio, en aac+. Amusant le décalage horaire avec cette radio... 


Et un joli cadeau inattendu, le Christmas EP des PSB sorti le 14 décembre, il n'est pas dédicacé par Tennant et Lowe comme pour certains que je connais, mais ça fait du bien dans les oreilles 
_My Girl [our house mix] _(reprise de Madness)_
My Girl
Viva la Vida / Domino Dancing  (je vous laisse trouver l'original  )
All Over the World [new version] :love: pure pop PSB
It Doesn't Often Snow at Christmas [new version]_


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Décembre 2009)

pithiviers a dit:


> J'ai peur que ce groupe ne soit pas aussi connu qu'il le mériterait.
> Je pense qu'en France, un groupe comme les 2b3 est plus connu qu'un groupe comme les Traveling Wilburys.



On a les références qu'on mérite.


----------



## FANREM (30 Décembre 2009)

Ou qu'on est a même de comprendre


----------



## PATOCHMAN (30 Décembre 2009)

Tiens... J'ai lu un fil sur la nostalgie, au bar...
[YOUTUBE]FDNfqx_SUMM[/YOUTUBE]

Les Gallagher brothers avant l'heure...  :style:


----------



## Daffy (30 Décembre 2009)

A ajouter avec KJ et les Cramps !   :rateau:
Ces groupes alternatifs des eighties, quelle époque de richesse artistique.

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/t1TGUv33DUY&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/t1TGUv33DUY&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]




thunderheart a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ArMpMXW8aBs&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ArMpMXW8aBs&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> :rateau:
> 
> ...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (30 Décembre 2009)

Daffy a dit:


> Ces groupes *alternatifs* des eighties...



Sauf que ceux que tu cites, on avait au moins le bon goût de ne pas leur accoler cette appellation merdique...


----------



## Daffy (30 Décembre 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Sauf que ceux que tu cites, on avait au moins le bon goût de ne pas leur accoler cette appellation merdique...



Juste mais le temps est passé dessus. En Belgique à l'époque, on s'étiquetait New Wave mais on écoutait tous ces groupes de l'électro naissante au 100% rock post-punk. 
Maintenant, si on cherche une compil CD New Wave, on tombe sur des fadaises comme Alphaville, Partenaire Particulier et consorts.
Les groupes dont je me sens les plus proches sont maintenant rangés dans la musique gothique, un terme inconnu à l'époque.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (30 Décembre 2009)

Et à la limite, les noms précis des genres musicaux on s'est fout non ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (30 Décembre 2009)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Et à la limite, les noms précis des genres musicaux on s'est fout non ?



Velu! :style:


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Décembre 2009)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Et à la limite, les noms précis des genres musicaux on s'est fout non ?



C'est vrai. Ils vont et viennent.
Qui se souvient encore des Mods à part Tonton Patoch et moi ? :rateau:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (30 Décembre 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> C'est vrai. Ils vont et viennent.
> Qui se souvient encore des Mods à part Tonton Patoch et moi ? :rateau:



Les mods ils écoutaient à la base du "maximum R'n'B", de la "northern soul", un peu de "freakbeat" et à l'occasion du "ska"...


----------



## gKatarn (30 Décembre 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Qui se souvient encore des Mods à part Tonton Patoch et moi ? :rateau:



Moi 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h29 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h26 ----------




Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Et à la limite, les noms précis des genres musicaux on s'est fout non ?



Vaut mieux, paske j'ai du mal à faire la différence entre le doom metal, le trash metal, le black metal, le death metal etc


----------



## Dark-Tintin (30 Décembre 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Vaut mieux, paske j'ai du mal à faire la différence entre le doom metal, le trash metal, le black metal, le death metal etc




Parce que t'y connais rien...  

Mais après, quand ça finit en Pagan technic symphonic death metal, c'est clair que ça fait chier, autant mettre "metal" pour tout, si on connait un minimum on a pas besoin de calquer des étiquettes sur chaque groupe...


----------



## gKatarn (30 Décembre 2009)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Parce que t'y connais rien...



P'tit con


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Décembre 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> P'tit con



colle-z-y un taquet et coupe lui le net


----------



## gKatarn (30 Décembre 2009)

C'est une idée


----------



## Dark-Tintin (30 Décembre 2009)

Donc, le doom :
[YOUTUBE]EQJUUDsfRek[/YOUTUBE]

Le black : 
[YOUTUBE]WWWXKnN7xao[/YOUTUBE]

Le death (pas trop méchant celui-là, plus à faire bouger) :
Celle-là est du concert du 27/10/09 à la loco, qui était énorme, quand on voit le bordel qui y'a alors que la chanson à même pas commencée... :love: Et encore, ça rend quasiment rien par rapport à ce que c'était :love:
[YOUTUBE]ygN_ARO0wcU[/YOUTUBE]

Et pour continuer sur ce même concert, un groupe entre death et black :
(Par contre, en tant que tête d'affiche il est passé après devildriver, tout le monde était mort, donc y'avait légèrement moins de pogo... )

[YOUTUBE]iEJA9gEnVCw&[/YOUTUBE]

Et puis j'ai trouvé cette vidéo, le son est merdique, mais c'est juste que le médiator lancé par le chanteur, c'est bibi qui l'a eu 

[YOUTUBE]Q39R1ihPfrA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## shogun HD (30 Décembre 2009)

toujours les années 80

[YOUTUBE]0Q8G5AQpuxM[/YOUTUBE]


et dans un autre registre laibach life is life

[YOUTUBE]JbB1s7TZUQk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## freefalling (30 Décembre 2009)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/kNNxHnv3v6A&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/kNNxHnv3v6A&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## gKatarn (30 Décembre 2009)

shogun HD a dit:


> toujours les années 80
> 
> [YOUTUBE]0Q8G5AQpuxM[/YOUTUBE]



Oui, mais là, faut poster çà dans ce fil


----------



## shogun HD (30 Décembre 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Oui, mais là, faut poster çà dans ce fil


 

ouais bon ok mais pas le laibach 

p'tain je retouve plus mon indie top 20 vol5 .................... à ouf çà y est

edit: censured par gktarn


----------



## gKatarn (30 Décembre 2009)

Va falloir arrêter de poster nawak maintenant mon petit


----------



## shogun HD (30 Décembre 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Va falloir arrêter de poster nawak maintenant mon petit


 


:sleep: bon ok dodo


----------



## naas (31 Décembre 2009)

Merde j'ai raté la def des Mods 
et les psycho qui se souvient des psychos ?
Et les faf ? Mes jeunes voisins sont des faf, très gentils et propres sur eux, des gens bien quoA


----------



## Chang (31 Décembre 2009)

Pineze entre les mods et le death, rangez moi vos guitares bande de decerebres ...  ...






Non mais ...  ... !!!
​


----------



## teo (31 Décembre 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Oui, mais là, faut poster çà dans ce fil



Nan nan... un classique de Kelle Musik ce morceau :love: 
Il est très bien ici, aussi, si on l'assume 

Allez je vais me le mettre, entre les compils Bargrooves qui m'accompagnent cet après-midi


----------



## IceandFire (31 Décembre 2009)

à part les Smiths et les cure, les pixies et sonic youth ya rien d'autres    ah si, Joy division aussi


----------



## PATOCHMAN (31 Décembre 2009)

naas a dit:


> et les psycho qui se souvient des psychos ?



Moi!

[YOUTUBE]WutH80-yLAM[/YOUTUBE]


Vus au Kensington Pub d'Aix en Provence en 83/84 :style:


----------



## Chang (31 Décembre 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Vus au Kensington Pub d'Aix en Provence en 83/84



On s'en fout de ton ex en Provence ...

[YOUTUBE]8upJ9c8ynyM[/YOUTUBE]

Bonnanneebandenazes ... !!!

​


----------



## thunderheart (1 Janvier 2010)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/T_d_VJbYAfc&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/T_d_VJbYAfc&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

:rateau::mouais:


----------



## da capo (1 Janvier 2010)

[YOUTUBE]qnUFhrmk3Os[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]woRtoRiVMcA[/YOUTUBE]​

Les gens se souviennent facilement des "Enfants du Rock", moi je cherche encore des traces de la mensuelle qui suivait où se succédaient Laurie Anderson, The Residents, Devo...
Là pour le fun, c'est Devo (dans le même esprit cherchez The Plastics) en live à Chorus, émission de la fin des années 70 : 1 heure de concert en fin de matinée du samedi (si je me rappelle bien) où se sont succédés des futurs "hits" (Yann Dury and the BlockHeads, The Police etc)

[YOUTUBE]FUJXms4vWa0[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## teo (1 Janvier 2010)

Rockline ?



[YOUTUBE]TbUFLQJkk38[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## da capo (1 Janvier 2010)

teo a dit:


> Rockline ?



En fait, ce n'était pas Rockline mais tu m'as bien aidé : C'était Haute Tension. 

Pas trop d'info sur Internet en dehors de quelques truc sur Lefdup et son Oeil du cyclone sur C+

[YOUTUBE]7q6HBFPUJ6k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Selthis (1 Janvier 2010)

War - U2
Amnesiac - Radiohead (I Might Be Wrong...)


----------



## freefalling (2 Janvier 2010)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/VUAJI-Mf-NQ&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/VUAJI-Mf-NQ&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (2 Janvier 2010)

[YOUTUBE]MPe9fk3_UX4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## teo (2 Janvier 2010)

freefalling a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/VUAJI-Mf-NQ&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/VUAJI-Mf-NQ&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]



Merci pour la découverte, je connaissais surtout son duo ci-dessous  (et pour la version française, confirmation que Delon est mauvais  et que l'égyptienne est nettement moins bonne que l'italienne sur ce coup-là)

[YOUTUBE]wrlew2G6nvA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## yvos (2 Janvier 2010)

[YOUTUBE]apuLs_ayKRM[/YOUTUBE]

titre original sur cet album 






---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h10 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h33 ----------

[YOUTUBE]jL7iGw5nm1k[/YOUTUBE]

_vous pouvez la regarder en HD (en allant sur youtube et en cliquant sur HD...filmé au 5D MkII _


----------



## teo (2 Janvier 2010)

Il n'est plus aussi blond, nettement plus grand qu'à l'époque, mais avec Plastique de Rêve, c'est toujours l'été, même en Super8  

*Genève - Berlin*


[YOUTUBE]Ou8WJjTUYrM[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## freefalling (2 Janvier 2010)

À l'écoute : "Depuis le Jour" de l'opéra Louise (Gustave Charpentier) depuis une vidéo de Derek Jarman.
L'histoire dit que c'était son "au revoir". Au moment de la réalisation du film Derek avait été 
diagnostiqués séropositif. Cela rend le court tout autrement touchant.

*C'est ici,* avec la très belle {et alors très jeune} Tilda Swinton


----------



## Anonyme (2 Janvier 2010)

da capo a dit:


> ...
> et tiens, ceux là, j'en ai même fait la première partie. Et pour la petite histoire, leur bassiste était retenu, et ils m'ont invité à prendre sa place pour la balance.[/COLOR]
> 
> 
> [TUBE]*siglo XX*[/TUBE]​




:style:   :love:



Ici ce jour c'est plus policé :



[YOUTUBE]WcI7u2j_xDo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## thunderheart (2 Janvier 2010)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/b6I28pPgffA&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/b6I28pPgffA&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## freefalling (3 Janvier 2010)

_Town With No Cheer - version de miss Scarlett Johansson_

... à l'écoute au casque , dans la ville déserte ou dans un train en pleine nuit : une réussite ..  

clic under


----------



## teo (3 Janvier 2010)

_Welcome to the pleasuredome_ - *Frankie Goes To Hollywood*. Imparable.

Et *Martin Gore*, bourré, au piano dans une chambre d'hôtel en Allemagne sur _Think different (Bootleg)_, reprenant des titres du King, OMD, Velvet Underground etc. Fun et anecdotique :love: 

Hédoniste, hédoniste...


----------



## Picouto (3 Janvier 2010)

Parce que la vie peut être trop courte... enjoy et bonne année


----------



## Theblonde (3 Janvier 2010)

J'adore de-phazz et l'electro jazz en général. Bonne humeur garantie.


----------



## jpmiss (4 Janvier 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> Vaut mieux, paske j'ai du mal à faire la différence entre le doom metal, le trash metal, le black metal, le death metal etc


C'est pourtant simple c'est tout bien expliqué ici:

[DM]x8va4t_tele-poils-le-guide-du-metal-par-fa_fun[/DM]


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (4 Janvier 2010)

Du bon gros son hip-hop qui dénonce    

[youtube]1xx2Bikv3To[/youtube]


----------



## silvio (4 Janvier 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Les mods ils écoutaient à la base du "maximum R'n'B", de la "northern soul", un peu de "freakbeat" et à l'occasion du "ska"...


Ah ça s'appelait toussa ?
Moi j'écoutais les Who, les Jam, pis eux : 

[YOUTUBE]x1kqQHl5q6g[/YOUTUBE]​ 



PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Moi!
> Meteors inside
> 
> Vus au Kensington Pub d'Aix en Provence en 83/84 :style:


Moi itou
à Montpellier au Diplodocus vers 88 et peut-être Paris mais pas sûr


----------



## IceandFire (5 Janvier 2010)

R.I.P Lhasa..... après Vic Chesnutt c'est elle.....


----------



## thunderheart (5 Janvier 2010)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/0Oz5VtHG0Qk&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/0Oz5VtHG0Qk&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## IceandFire (5 Janvier 2010)

Oué... 37 ans....saleté de crabe...


----------



## freefalling (5 Janvier 2010)

Il y a 6 mois ~ dans un appartement canadien , dernier concert privé enregistré ~
Touchant







Part 1 Part 2 Part 3 Part 4 Part 5 Part 6 Part 7

_Con mucha suerte Lhasa ... #_​


----------



## naas (5 Janvier 2010)

IceandFire a dit:


> Oué... 37 ans....saleté de crabe...


oh 'tain mon dieu, elle que je voyais etre reconnue dans quelque années trop triste


----------



## da capo (5 Janvier 2010)

[YOUTUBE]lzb68PkTeDw[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (6 Janvier 2010)

un son (et non un son) de saison    

[youtube]JUb6_4uVQq8[/youtube]


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Janvier 2010)

1970. Ces mecs là avaient décidément 30 ans d'avance.

Et là je me dis que franchement, la techno n'a rien, mais alors rien inventé du tout... :rateau:


----------



## thunderheart (6 Janvier 2010)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/00tzcnyDL68&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/00tzcnyDL68&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE] 

Ce génie de Miles avait lui aussi pas mal de longueurs d'avance.
Sur les albums Tutu et Amandla, on sent les prémices du hip-hop, de l'acid jazz... j'en passe et des meilleures (avec ou sans "e" ? )


----------



## thunderheart (6 Janvier 2010)

Ce soir, les BB Brunes à Taratata sur France 4.


----------



## tirhum (6 Janvier 2010)

Pouâââââââârrrrkk !... :mouais:


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Janvier 2010)

Je dis même plus : "  		 		Pouâââââââârrrrkk !... :mouais: Pouâââââââârrrrkk !... :mouais:"


----------



## thunderheart (6 Janvier 2010)

Je ne m'attendais pas à moins de la part des vieux c..s du fil 
Ils démarrent sans starter, même par ces températures 

N'empêche que les BB Brunes ont une énergie qui manquait dans le PAF.
Ils comptent pour moi tout autant que Pete Doherty, Miles Davis, Jim Morrison, etc.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2010)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Ke0pQzZQ-6g&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&color1=0xe1600f&color2=0xfebd01"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Ke0pQzZQ-6g&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&color1=0xe1600f&color2=0xfebd01" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]
Hafdis Huld, je viens de recevoir son dernier album dédicacé aujourd'hui.
Pour ceux et celles qui ont connus, c'était la membre féminine de GusGus (du moins sur les 2 premiers albums).


----------



## Dark-Tintin (6 Janvier 2010)

BB brunes autant que Miles Davis ?

C'est bon, c'est de l'humour


----------



## tirhum (6 Janvier 2010)

Ben voilà...
Ça va mieux quand c'est un jeune petit con qui fait la remarque...


----------



## thunderheart (6 Janvier 2010)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/yHsvIWVRtrQ&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/yHsvIWVRtrQ&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Um18IP6WTeA&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Um18IP6WTeA&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## macinside (6 Janvier 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> 1970. Ces mecs là avaient décidément 30 ans d'avance.
> 
> Et là je me dis que franchement, la techno n'a rien, mais alors rien inventé du tout... :rateau:



ils préparent un album pour 2010,mais sans Florian


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (7 Janvier 2010)

Je sais que ça va rendre gK nostalgique    

[youtube]4Y2xfRFOILU[/youtube]


----------



## gKatarn (7 Janvier 2010)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5343707 a dit:
			
		

> Je sais que ça va rendre gK nostalgique



Crétin


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (7 Janvier 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> Crétin



Tu t'es trompé de topic


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Janvier 2010)

thunderheart a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/yHsvIWVRtrQ&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/yHsvIWVRtrQ&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Um18IP6WTeA&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Um18IP6WTeA&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]



Tu es gentil, mais il va falloir choisir.
Sois tu affiches ça et tu chanfges d'avatar, soit tu gardes ton avatar mais tu évites ce genre de trucs...


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (7 Janvier 2010)

Excuses moi mon bon gK, je me suis effectivement trompé de siècle te concernant, je répares de suite cette erreur.    

[youtube]FdrVJVezQqc[/youtube]


----------



## thunderheart (7 Janvier 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Tu es gentil, mais il va falloir choisir.
> Sois tu affiches ça et tu chanfges d'avatar, soit tu gardes ton avatar mais tu évites ce genre de trucs...



Retourne dans ta grotte, inculte Gollum


----------



## destructor (7 Janvier 2010)

thunderheart a dit:


> Retourne dans ta grotte, inculte Gollum


non lui gollum n'est pas inculte ...


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Janvier 2010)

thunderheart a dit:


> N'empêche que les BB Brunes ont une énergie qui manquait dans le PAF.
> Ils comptent pour moi tout autant que Pete Doherty, Miles Davis, Jim Morrison, etc.



Ce doit être ce qu'on nomme le choc des cultures...


----------



## thunderheart (7 Janvier 2010)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Ce doit être ce qu'on nomme le choc des cultures...



Evolution, ouverture, éclectisme, curiosté... tout ce qu'il te manque


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (7 Janvier 2010)




----------



## thunderheart (7 Janvier 2010)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/CBw8fuk1spM&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/CBw8fuk1spM&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ZatfcJBOgbE&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ZatfcJBOgbE&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## teo (7 Janvier 2010)

Après une journée particulièrement pénible, quelques pistes pour s'oublier, ailleurs...


Powaqqatsi de Philip Glass (Soundtrack)
Merci à _L'écrieur_  

Tarkan et son _Simarik_ (europop sucrée...), et Bülent Ersoy avec _Alaturka 2000_.

Et une brusque envie de Mystère des voix bulgares, chaud et énivrant comme un alcool de prunes. Sublime concert dans la cour de l'évéché d'Uzès, il y a des siècles.





Paris, tu dors ?


----------



## da capo (7 Janvier 2010)

Bien sympa de ressortir quelques vieux disques, cd, un peu oubliés.

Pour ce soir, ce sera reactionnary tango de Carla Bley (j'adore plus que tout sa coiffure) avec son fidèle bassiste Steve Swallow.

[YOUTUBE]7CW0FVxqqHE[/YOUTUBE]

J'aurais bien ajouté Youkaili (tango habanera) de Kurt Weil mais pas de version à mon goût sur youtube. La version sans chant utilisée pour la bande originale de Kika me va bien mieux (on peut en écouter un extrait sur amazon en cherchant Armadillo String Quartet)

Paris dort ? Nancy aussi.


----------



## Romuald (7 Janvier 2010)

Puisqu'on est dans les vieux disques, et parce qu'il n'a pas fait que 'The Mooche', en ce moment  même c'est lui :

[YOUTUBE]Gnt6zCDO73M[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## thunderheart (7 Janvier 2010)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/xT0chnVSAek&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/xT0chnVSAek&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## shogun HD (7 Janvier 2010)

meilleurs voeux  


[YOUTUBE]xeZfk5NJew4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## freefalling (8 Janvier 2010)

*"Artichoke" - Cibo Matto*

[DM]/x81sc6[/DM]
Envie de karaoker ?

My heart is like an Artichoke - I eat petals
myself one by one - Until I feel enough - Until
I lose to laugh -When I end to eat the last one
I will tear my drops -I will lose my lips - Though
I can't stop plucking off - I can't see my core
I keep asking for you more and more - Can you
peel my petals one by one - Your hands are
like a rusty knife - Are you gonna keep on
peeling me? - Are you gonna keep on peeling
me? - Are you gonna keep on peeling me?
What am I gonna be on the pan? - Will I be burnt
black? - Can you squeeze a lemon on me?

Baby ... Baby... -Everything You wanna feel
Baby... Baby... -Everything You wanna taste


----------



## twinworld (8 Janvier 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> Puisqu'on est dans les vieux disques, et parce qu'il n'a pas fait que 'The Mooche', en ce moment  même c'est lui :


merci ! j'avais oublié Cab !


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (8 Janvier 2010)

Cet Adamo était un visionnaire, les météorologistes n'ont décidément rien inventé. On sent bien les prémisses du style Dhéliat.    

[youtube]7A9xWYZD55U[/youtube]


----------



## richard-deux (8 Janvier 2010)

*The Flaming Lips - The Dark Side Of The Moon*


----------



## Chang (8 Janvier 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> [KRAFTWERK]
> 1970. Ces mecs là avaient décidément 30 ans d'avance.
> Et là je me dis que franchement, la techno n'a rien, mais alors rien inventé du tout...



Mais bordel, Krafwerk c'est de la techno, ou de la musique electronique ... la techno ca n'existe que sous une etiquette ... 

Kraftwerk a ete parmi les premiers groupes a user de l'electronique dans ses instrus pops ... Parmi tant d'autres, ils ont influence toute une galaxie de momes cales derriere leur transistor a ecouter les disques de Mojo, et ont decides de pousser les limites de ce qu'avaient commence les allemands ... 

Qui a commence quoi ... on s'en fout un peu quand meme ...  ...


----------



## tirhum (8 Janvier 2010)

Chang a dit:


> Qui a commence quoi ... on s'en fout un peu quand meme ...  ...


Ouais !... 
Vu que de toute façon, c'est à chier comme musique !...


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Janvier 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Ouais !...
> Vu que de toute façon, c'est à chier comme musique !...


:mouais:


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (8 Janvier 2010)

Chang a dit:


> Qui a commence quoi ...



Bah en fait l'inventeur de la musique et du premier instrument autre que la voix et donc de tous les styles existants c'est lui    







En gros toutes vos références là, c'est rien que de la bouse qui n'a rien inventé.


----------



## rabisse (8 Janvier 2010)

Messe pour le temps présent !
...1967. 

[YOUTUBE]AOqfWj0HqNE[/YOUTUBE]

    ...1967.


----------



## jpmiss (8 Janvier 2010)

[YOUTUBE]opGVdOIeuUQ[/YOUTUBE]

YEAH! WOUAK HEUN WOUAL!


----------



## tsss (8 Janvier 2010)

[YOUTUBE]Mm70afsCO7k[/YOUTUBE]





Vivement le prochain album.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Janvier 2010)

[YOUTUBE]_m0pktxTGVU[/YOUTUBE]







Edit: Burp.


----------



## tsss (8 Janvier 2010)

[YOUTUBE]nmlYDK0Em4E[/YOUTUBE]

Une petite bombe pour vous faire bouger vos fesses, des 3 albums des feu Zutons, le premier reste pour moi une magnifique tuerie ...


----------



## jpmiss (8 Janvier 2010)

[YOUTUBE]OxDBbPBOivQ[/YOUTUBE]

WOUAK HEUN WOUAL HEUGUENNE!


----------



## Anonyme (8 Janvier 2010)

[YOUTUBE]-oC-Pygt_mM[/YOUTUBE]








Reburp.


----------



## cherrymoon (8 Janvier 2010)

Ben moi j'écoute de l'acid et techno belge des années 80-90.

A part ca, rien d'autre (sauf ce qu'apple offre lors des 12 jours cadeaux  ). Du coup, les problèmes de téléchargement, connais pas. Ma musique est morte. y'a bien quelques mixs qui trainent mais 0 CD dans le commerce à part quelques compils techno-pouet-pouet de temps en temps.


----------



## tsss (8 Janvier 2010)

[YOUTUBE]uLAEeVgaOEs[/YOUTUBE]


mars attacks ..


----------



## Chang (9 Janvier 2010)

cherrymoon a dit:


> Ben moi j'écoute de l'acid et techno belge des années 80-90.
> 
> A part ca, rien d'autre (sauf ce qu'apple offre lors des 12 jours cadeaux  ). Du coup, les problèmes de téléchargement, connais pas. Ma musique est morte. y'a bien quelques mixs qui trainent mais 0 CD dans le commerce à part quelques compils techno-pouet-pouet de temps en temps.



Et tu t'arretes a la fin des 90's ??? Je sais bien quil y a beaucoup de daubes mais c'est un peu comme dans chaque style de musique, faut trier, faut chercher ...

C'est devenu tellement facile de realiser un morceau, un mix que le niveau a beaucoup baisse ... mais on trouve encore quelques pepites regulierement.


----------



## LeProf (9 Janvier 2010)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/kVUZuVZWHkk&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/kVUZuVZWHkk&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## shogun HD (9 Janvier 2010)

[YOUTUBE]oc-P8oDuS0Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## KARL40 (9 Janvier 2010)

5ive 
Duo guitare / batterie. 
Enorme morceau ....

[YOUTUBE]th2bZaRkmLE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## JPTK (9 Janvier 2010)

Un peu dans la même veine qui envoie du gros :






Ouai en fait nan y gueule trop le mec ça me saoule... :sleep:










Ça vaudra jamais ça :


----------



## iFabien (9 Janvier 2010)

*Ride*
"Drive Blind" (live Brixton 1992)

[YOUTUBE]x8W6X8X_ApM[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Grug (10 Janvier 2010)

JPTK a dit:


> Un peu dans la même veine qui envoie du gros :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


C'est marrant, présenté comme ça, ça me fait penser à ça.


----------



## jpmiss (10 Janvier 2010)

Water Pipe Cult: Un excellent petit groupe de Stoner qui monte vu hier soir dans un petit bouge de Nice.

[YOUTUBE]lQbIGzmUYC8[/YOUTUBE]

CD 5  titres ici et un album a venir.


----------



## freefalling (10 Janvier 2010)

*Funkstörung* du bon album *Disconnected*

[DM]x1txqi[/DM]

Autre bon album *Appetite For Disctruction*


----------



## JPTK (10 Janvier 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Water Pipe Cult: Un excellent petit groupe de Stoner qui monte vu hier soir dans un petit bouge de Nice.
> 
> CD 5  titres ici et un album a venir.



Faudrait voir en live mais là, la prod est moyenne je trouve, maquette oblige, mais du coup on a l'impression qu'ils bougent plus que la zik elle même ! Et puis la chanteuse... physiquement j'aime bien :love: mais vocalement hum... un peu juste.


----------



## jpmiss (10 Janvier 2010)

JPTK a dit:


> Faudrait voir en live


Je confirme qu'en live c'est un bon cran au dessus.


----------



## IceandFire (10 Janvier 2010)

Du bon "TATAPOUM"     moi je reprends les répètes taleur....héhéhéhéhé....j'vais n'en faire aussi du TATAPOUM   nous on à 2 chanteuses ......


----------



## JPTK (10 Janvier 2010)

IceandFire a dit:


> Du bon "TATAPOUM"     moi je reprends les répètes taleur....héhéhéhéhé....j'vais n'en faire aussi du TATAPOUM   nous on à 2 chanteuses ......



T'as oublié les tofs :rose:


----------



## IceandFire (10 Janvier 2010)

t'inquiètes la guinguette   ça va viendre :style:


----------



## JPTK (10 Janvier 2010)

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## shogun HD (10 Janvier 2010)

sacré bonhomme 


[YOUTUBE]omwF69zRPVM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2010)

Il est difficile à double titre d'intervenir sur ce fil avec la musique que je vais vous présenter. 

D'une part parce qu'il s'agit de musique dite "classique" qui n'est pas très présente ici et donc que je peux apparaître comme un snob. D'autre part parce qu'il s'agit d'un compositeur archi-connu (Vivaldi) et que finalement cela peut apparaître à rebours comme du conformisme culturel.

En effet, il reste toujours très difficile de parler de musique "classique" car cette musique, à ses dépens, revêt encore cette fonction : celle de légitimer une certaine classe sociale qui l'écoute (bourgeoise) dans ses goûts forcément "bons" - alors que la masse aurait forcément des goûts vulgaires et bas (le rap est actuellement une des cibles fréquentes de ce genre d'attaque) - et que si cette fonction légitimante a pu être critiquée maintes et maintes fois y compris par de grands intellectuels, il n'en demeure pas moins que cela demeure quoiqu'on y fasse. Regardez "Radio Classique" qui annonce dans ses pubs : "Musique et économie". On y parle classique et cours de la Bourse. Tout est dit !
Lorsqu'on est pas issu de cette classe sociale, mais qu'on a pu être éduqué à cette musique, on peut se faire taxer de snob en révélant son goût pour elle, au sens où le snobisme serait une tentative d'imiter une forme d'aristocratie mais sans jamais pouvoir l'atteindre. Autrement dit "la caque sent toujours le hareng" ou "le cul du berger sentira toujours le maquis", selon qu'on le dise version nord ou sud...

Je vous ennuie avec mes considérations, mais j'ai longtemps gardé de façon très intime mon éducation classique et mon goût, non pour le "classique" en général ce qui ne veut rien dire (je m'ennuie à crever avec presque toute la musique symphonique du XIXème siècle), mais pour des &#339;uvres. Cela dit j'ai un plus grand attrait pour la musique du XVIIème et du XVIIIème siècle que l'on classe sous le terme de "baroque" (avant Mozart), mais les classifications ne valent que ce qu'on veut bien leur donner comme valeur...

J'ai longtemps tu ces goûts et cette éducation. Je les ai tenus secrets.
L'âge et l'expérience venant, je me sens mieux à même de vous en parler.

La musique dite classique est une musique du domaine public et donc si bien entendu le compositeur est fondamental, l'interprète l'est tout autant. Car il est un vrai médiateur, un passeur, qui peut nous conduire à la découverte, à l'émotion ou au contraire nous éloigner d'une &#339;uvre. En un sens, une interprétation est une re-création.

Je voudrais vous faire découvrir pour ceux qui ne le connaissent pas le contre-ténor Andreas SCHOLL et son interprétation d'un morceau du Stabat Mater de Vivaldi. Andreas Scholl est pour moi l'un des plus grands contre-ténor contemporains. Cette interprétation du "Cessate, omai cessate" du Stabat Mater est pour moi magnifique (orchestre : Ensemble 415 - Chiara Bianchini - édité chez Harmonia Mundi - 1995). Parce que Scholl y met une retenue toute "germanique" (il est allemand) et évite les tonnes d'effets que l'on a tendance à balancer sur Vivaldi. Car Vivaldi c'est de la musique baroque, flamboyante, imagée, et que ses interprétations ont tendance à pousser cela à l'absurde en en rajoutant des tonnes. Vivaldi à ce train-là, ça peut vite devenir la "grosse variète du classicos". Du genre "Les 4 saisons" en musique d'attente au téléphone. Insupportable !
Sans connaître la partition, je pense que Scholl s'en est tenu aux seuls ornementations vocales demandée par Vivaldi. Rendons aussi hommage au travail de l'ensemble 415 en symbiose avec les intentions de Scholl.
Ce qui nous donne un rendu à la fois très sensible mais tout en retenue, comme si celle-ci, paradoxalement, permettait de faire ressortir toute l'émotion du texte musical. Car le Stabat Mater est une musique sacrée (Stabat Mater Dolorosa : la douleur de la mère du Christ se tenant au pied de la croix). Et que Scholl nous suggèrerait ici que Vivaldi, malgré l'incandescence "jouissive" de sa musique, était aussi un homme de piété (là c'est moi qui risque cette interprétation).

Maintenant je me la boucle.

Ecoutez :

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/sBhfgaNd83s&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/sBhfgaNd83s&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## freefalling (11 Janvier 2010)

@coloquinte

Je suis plutôt très imperméable de Vivaldi, mais Stabat Mater, avec l'interprétation de Scholl : presque intouchable {et tout à fait touchant}. J'ai toutefois une préférence pour James Bowman conduit par Christopher Hogwood et l'orchestre de l'Academy of Ancient Music. L'interprétation du Magnificat de Bach, par les mêmes, est aussi incomparable. 

Voici ce que j'écoute ces nuits dernières entre Rachmaninoff et Chopin
IV. Quis est homo
V. Quis non posset
(je propose avec interprétation de Scholl pour l'occasion)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/uIsx5hszsWE&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/uIsx5hszsWE&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## DeepDark (11 Janvier 2010)

Je n'irai pas aussi loin que vous deux dans l'analyse de mes _goûts_ en matière de _musique classique_ (j'en suis bien incapable); je me contente juste d'apprécier (à un niveau moindre) ce qui se présente à mes oreilles et qui m'envoie dans d'autres sphères...

Vous n'aurez donc droit qu'au strict minimum...
(deux pov' liens youtube...)


Tout d'abord le Canon de Pachelbel, qui _tourne_ en boucle depuis quelques jours :

[YOUTUBE]iIJJwDnlZIE[/YOUTUBE]


Et ensuite une ballade sur le mont Chauve, de nuit :

[YOUTUBE]iCEDfZgDPS8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2010)

[YOUTUBE]8i0iFkHhHHA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## shogun HD (11 Janvier 2010)

[YOUTUBE]cw_UGOy87ss[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## thunderheart (11 Janvier 2010)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/haZBhzrxMC4&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/haZBhzrxMC4&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/nMRzD39nIJ8&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/nMRzD39nIJ8&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Chang (11 Janvier 2010)

En ce moment, j'ecoute le Sook My Khyuk MixXx ...  ...

Du disco, de la haousse miouzik ... Rien de nouveau donc !

Tout ca pour parfaire les fondations de la maison nation ...  ...







Petite playlist pour les (trop rares) amateurs:

- Serge Gainsbourg - Bonnie & Clyde (Herbert's Fred & Ginger Mix) 
- Kwanzaa Possee - African Vibrations (Massive Attack Full Vocal Mix) 
- 3 Chairs - Outer Drive 
- Kerri Chandler - Coro, The Colonial Mentality 
- Dennis Ferrer - Son Of Raw 
- Mateo & Matos - Feel The Groove 
- Losoul - Ooooooo 
- Los Hermanos - Quetzal 
- Man With Guitar - Man With Guitar 
- Ark - Sucubz 
- Reboot - Ronson 
- Johnick - Play The World 
- Slam - Bass Addiction 
- DJ Gregory - Attend 1 
- Kyle Hall - Friendly Skys 
- Ike - Doc's Edit 
- Alan Braxe & Fred Falke - Intro 
- Moodymann - Hello 2morrow

​​

​


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2010)

Précision : Non. Ce n'est pas moi qui danse.


----------



## thunderheart (12 Janvier 2010)

Comme le fil est calme, une petite perle...

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/hbiNgtW_3kM&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/hbiNgtW_3kM&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

... puis une autre

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/8IoO5nkxT_4&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/8IoO5nkxT_4&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## da capo (12 Janvier 2010)

c'est quoi cette merde ?

A suivre : Joey Ramones obèse dans un inoubliable duo avec Shakira : Mrs Robinson de Simon et Garfunkel

le lien pour apprendre à jouer la chanson comme les vrais : youtube -> wi4gTuBS3cE


----------



## thunderheart (12 Janvier 2010)

da capo a dit:


> A suivre : Joey Ramones obèse dans un inoubliable duo avec Shakira : Mrs Robinson de Simon et Garfunkel



Joey Ramone, sans "s", m'sieur le juge :mouais::sleep:


----------



## fedo (12 Janvier 2010)

un classique, un titre dont j'adore la mélancolie et la dernière minute
[YOUTUBE]m0WYJ7fgK9c[/YOUTUBE]
désolé y a pas de clip, juste une photo. mais on peut fermer les yeux.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (12 Janvier 2010)

fedo a dit:


> désolé y a pas de clip, juste une photo. mais on peut fermer les yeux.



Une chanson ou musique sans vidéo, juste des images fixes ??? Mais c'est inadmissible


----------



## KARL40 (12 Janvier 2010)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5351547 a dit:
			
		

> Une chanson ou musique sans vidéo, juste des images fixes ??? Mais c'est inadmissible



Tout à fait, c'est impensable ! 

On peut également se laisser emporter ....

[YOUTUBE]BPrqUdYB6yA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## teo (13 Janvier 2010)

da capo a dit:


> c'est quoi cette merde ?
> 
> A suivre : Joey Ramones obèse dans un inoubliable duo avec Shakira : Mrs Robinson de Simon et Garfunkel
> 
> le lien pour apprendre à jouer la chanson comme les vrais : youtube -> wi4gTuBS3cE




Il parait que _Mrs. Robinson_, l'original cartonne en Irlande du Nord avec la femme du Premier Ministre Robinson qui s'est envoyé en l'air avec un petit jeune, comme dans le film _Le Lauréat_ 
Allez hop... _Be seen you_


----------



## Aurélie85 (13 Janvier 2010)

J'ai découvert les podcasts de Minus ! :love:

_Comment ça, c'est pas trop tôt ?_


----------



## da capo (13 Janvier 2010)

Aujourd'hui, le fils a cassé sa tirelire pour acheter un nouveau iPod. Occasion rêvée de reprendre sa bibliothèque musicale et charger quelques morceaux.

Entre autres, Asian Dub Foundation, Real Great Britain

[YOUTUBE]KQsdfnbOevM[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## shogun HD (13 Janvier 2010)

[YOUTUBE]Ua-MWLJvGvM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Janvier 2010)

[YOUTUBE]TKz4qVmUz84[/YOUTUBE]

:love:​


----------



## Viclanel (13 Janvier 2010)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/yRGl6Twebvc&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0xe1600f&color2=0xfebd01"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/yRGl6Twebvc&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0xe1600f&color2=0xfebd01" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dark-Tintin (13 Janvier 2010)

Longtemps que j'en entendais parler, découvert hier... :love:
[YOUTUBE]FojTGILnT3w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## thunderheart (13 Janvier 2010)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/KMEl5RGnfEc&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/KMEl5RGnfEc&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (13 Janvier 2010)

DeepDark a dit:


> Et ensuite une ballade sur le mont Chauve, de nuit :
> 
> [YOUTUBE]iCEDfZgDPS8[/YOUTUBE]



ah non là je proteste énergiquement : c'est un remake honteux !

L'original est içi 
http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x6v7b_beasty-boys-intergalactic

Avec des acteurs de talents et des SFX qui roxx des poneys !


----------



## freefalling (14 Janvier 2010)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/BppSyrbt2Rc&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/BppSyrbt2Rc&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

En live :
http://vimeo.com/5993034
{pas moyen d'intégrer du Vimeo sur le forum .. ?}


----------



## da capo (14 Janvier 2010)

histoire de se réveiller en forme

[YOUTUBE]JiLRnmVa2b4[/YOUTUBE]​
Vidéo mal calée mais beau travail de DJ Zebra pour ce versus de Shaggy et Rage Against The Machine


----------



## naas (14 Janvier 2010)

Tiens je m'adresse a vous pour retrouver un film, oui je sais ce n'est pas l'intitulé du film 
mais le principe etait une musique d'un auteur russe jouée par un orchestre pendant que le film était projeté.
c'était un très vieux film en noir et blanc dans la Russie du temps des chevaliers.
Même la vitesse des chevaliers est mal gérée, un peu trop rapide, ils avançaient sur des entendues gelées soutenus par une musique classique du plus bel effet.
Si ce peu d'informations vous suffit (j'espère) on ne sait jamais


----------



## Romuald (14 Janvier 2010)

naas a dit:


> Tiens je m'adresse a vous pour retrouver un film, oui je sais ce n'est pas l'intitulé du film
> mais le principe etait une musique d'un auteur russe jouée par un orchestre pendant que le film était projeté.
> c'était un très vieux film en noir et blanc dans la Russie du temps des chevaliers.
> Même la vitesse des chevaliers est mal gérée, un peu trop rapide, ils avançaient sur des entendues gelées soutenus par une musique classique du plus bel effet.
> Si ce peu d'informations vous suffit (j'espère) on ne sait jamais



Je vote pour Alexandre Nevski, de Serge Eisenstein, musique de Serge Prokofief. Sur pour le réalisateur et le compositeur, moins pour le film (c'est peut-être Ivan le terrible)


----------



## shogun HD (14 Janvier 2010)

naas a dit:


> Tiens je m'adresse a vous pour retrouver un film, oui je sais ce n'est pas l'intitulé du film
> mais le principe etait une musique d'un auteur russe jouée par un orchestre pendant que le film était projeté.
> c'était un très vieux film en noir et blanc dans la Russie du temps des chevaliers.
> Même la vitesse des chevaliers est mal gérée, un peu trop rapide, ils avançaient sur des entendues gelées soutenus par une musique classique du plus bel effet.
> Si ce peu d'informations vous suffit (j'espère) on ne sait jamais


 


il y a eu le chevalier à la rose en 1925 mais la musique est de strauss


----------



## Aurélie85 (14 Janvier 2010)

Besoin d'un petit stimulant ? 

[YOUTUBE]I8j2ej5jqQw[/YOUTUBE]


:love: :love: :love:


----------



## KARL40 (14 Janvier 2010)

Mince ... J'ai encore loupé plein de messages effacés 


Et je n'arrive pas à écouter l'album des THEM CROOKED VULTURES
en entier ... Des difficultés de digestion ....
Mais certains morceaux sont excellents et en concert c'est quand même
autre chose ...

[YOUTUBE]GYMY_3drpns[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## FANREM (14 Janvier 2010)

KARL40 a dit:


> je n'arrive pas à écouter l'album des THEM CROOKED VULTURES
> en entier ... Des difficultés de digestion ....
> Mais certains morceaux sont excellents et en concert c'est quand même
> autre chose ...



Assez d'accord avec toi, je ne suis pas complètement accro à l'album (alors que la critique de Rock & Folk avait été dythirambique), mais pour les avoir vus à Rock en Seine, ca dépote sur scène, et il ne faut pas manquer ça


----------



## fedo (14 Janvier 2010)

KARL40 a dit:


> Mince ... J'ai encore loupé plein de messages effacés
> 
> 
> Et je n'arrive pas à écouter l'album des THEM CROOKED VULTURES
> ...



+1 mais il y a malgré tout de très bons morceaux comme tu le dis.
j'ai le même ressenti.
on sent qu'il a fallu forcer pour faire un album entier.
on se serait contenté d'un EP avec les meilleurs titres...


----------



## rabisse (14 Janvier 2010)

Toujours aussi... impressionnant!

[YOUTUBE]hcvL1chUliM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## wath68 (14 Janvier 2010)

*Soap&Skin : Marche Funebre (remix by Yrazor)*
[YOUTUBE]UJSiOMsK7fA[/YOUTUBE]

Soap&Skin sur Wikipedia


----------



## thunderheart (14 Janvier 2010)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/R3j5DKQUDHE&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/R3j5DKQUDHE&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/3mZ0sSStW6Y&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/3mZ0sSStW6Y&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## fedo (15 Janvier 2010)

Soundgarden se reforme D) mais n'esperez pas trop de titres de cette trempe
[YOUTUBE]QWkbFKJZB0k[/YOUTUBE]

et puis Jay Reatard est mort...


----------



## naas (15 Janvier 2010)

Soundgarden :love:
espérons qu'ils nous pondent encore des titres comme spoon Man ou 4th of july.


----------



## ashteflunk (15 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour,
Pink Floyd assurément!!!!
Mais aussi Deep Purple, Led Zeppelin


----------



## JPTK (15 Janvier 2010)

naas a dit:


> Soundgarden :love:
> espérons qu'ils nous pondent encore des titres comme spoon Man ou 4th of july.



Si c'est comme le dernier Alice in Chains :sleep:
Bon je l'ai écouté seulement 2 fois mais bon :mouais:


----------



## thunderheart (15 Janvier 2010)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/LhFFqkkBPC4&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/LhFFqkkBPC4&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## naas (15 Janvier 2010)

JPTK a dit:


> Si c'est comme le dernier Alice in Chains :sleep:
> Bon je l'ai écouté seulement 2 fois mais bon :mouais:



Il y a quelques pépites si tu cherches


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2010)

[YOUTUBE]MLs3Xmc_wII[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2010)

*ORELSAN*

Ouais, c'est le mec du "tube polémique" avec des gros mots sur les filles dedans.
Là, c'est l'album d'après (Perdu d'avance)

Très surprenant, plutôt mieux écrit que pas mal de ce qu'on entend dans la catégorie, complètement à contre-pied des rouleurs de mécaniques du milieu, composant une image d'une sorte de super-looser un peu con-con qui enchaîne les mauvais plans.
Parfois, c'est même drôle.

Musicalement, ce n'est pas révolutionnaire, mais ça tient la distance bien qu'un peu "fait à la maison" genre je viens d'avoir GarageBand et j'ai récupéré des samples de base, je vais me faire un titre...
Mais il y a des bouts qui te restent bien dans la tête.

Parti avec un à-priori en béton armé, je suis à la limite d'acheter l'album.



Ah ouais, un presque-clip, très "fait à la maison" aussi...
Hé hé hé.
Elle me fait rire, celle-là.

[YOUTUBE]v0xWrH-HARE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2010)

Ah ouais, *ARKONA* aussi

Du portnawak-métal païen et slave chanté en russe, avec des gros bouts de folklore dedans, des choeurs virils qui font "ho ho hooooo" et sûrement des histoires avec des légendes et des gros guerriers tout musclé mais je ne sais pas, je ne comprends pas le russe.

Le clip est drôle, on dirait une parodie.
Mais non.

[YOUTUBE]BaP1wDvkA6E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## tirhum (15 Janvier 2010)

C'est chiant, mais j'aime bien...
Uniquement passque c'est du russe... 
Le comprends pas non plus, mais j'adore les sonorités de cette langue...


----------



## thunderheart (15 Janvier 2010)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/do5w8M-8L2k&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/do5w8M-8L2k&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2010)

Moi, tu sais, des blondes en robe de bure dans les blés avec des médaillons autour du cou et les bras tout le temps levés vers le ciel pour faire des trucs achment païens, tout de suite, je tripe.
Hé hé.

Heïdi Potter !


----------



## thunderheart (15 Janvier 2010)

Chaque époque a ses médaillons.
Tu dois bien avoir les tiens


----------



## naas (15 Janvier 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> Ah ouais, *ARKONA* aussi
> 
> Du portnawak-métal païen et slave chanté en russe, avec des gros bouts de folklore dedans, des choeurs virils qui font "ho ho hooooo" et sûrement des histoires avec des légendes et des gros guerriers tout musclé mais je ne sais pas, je ne comprends pas le russe.
> 
> ...


c'est du evanessence en russe ton truc ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2010)

naas a dit:


> c'est du evanessence en russe ton truc ?



Un peu - mais les structures des morceaux sont moins linéaires, moins "pop" que chez Evanescence, je trouve.

Et le chant féminin est moins "regardez comme j'ai une voix super trop de la mort qui tue", moins prétentieux.


----------



## koeklin (15 Janvier 2010)

Puisque sur MacGé, il y a plein de nouveaux  amateurs de rock russe... 

[YOUTUBE]Z47w_pF8RBY[/YOUTUBE]

Admirez la belle voix grave  de la très "garçonne" Anastasia (Ah bon c'est elle qui chante? c'est pas du lipdub?!), sa brutale modification au bout d' 1'25"(Mais elle a combien de voix cette nana?) et le final en choeur (avec plein de jolies blondes russes pour faire plaisir à Ponkhead ). 

*Ah, p... que c'est beau la "Star Accadémie russe"!* ​
Nb : Le titre (Grupa Krovi) a été repris dans la BO du jeu GTA 4 dans sa version originale  (par Kino)


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (15 Janvier 2010)

[youtube]e2Ma4BvMUwU[/youtube]


----------



## da capo (15 Janvier 2010)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5354894 a dit:
			
		

> musique



Pour le coup, je n'ai pas compris le sourire en titre.
Mais en fait, cela m'a fait immédiatement penser à la musique de Michael Nyman dans les films de Peter Greenaway :

"Prospero's book" 

[YOUTUBE]xnxtxPkAEMA[/YOUTUBE]​
et "Le Cuisinier, le voleur, sa femme et son amant"

[YOUTUBE]ZG_-iTyQdog[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## wath68 (15 Janvier 2010)

*ELECTRELANE - THE VALLEYS*

[YOUTUBE]wkTBrqU7Mas[/YOUTUBE]


*LYKKE LI - THIS TRUMPET IN MY HEAD*

[YOUTUBE]x7yKk_fnJyc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## naas (15 Janvier 2010)

naas a dit:


> Tiens je m'adresse a vous pour retrouver un film, oui je sais ce n'est pas l'intitulé du film
> mais le principe etait une musique d'un auteur russe jouée par un orchestre pendant que le film était projeté.
> c'était un très vieux film en noir et blanc dans la Russie du temps des chevaliers.
> Même la vitesse des chevaliers est mal gérée, un peu trop rapide, ils avançaient sur des entendues gelées soutenus par une musique classique du plus bel effet.
> Si ce peu d'informations vous suffit (j'espère) on ne sait jamais





Romuald a dit:


> Je vote pour Alexandre Nevski, de Serge Eisenstein, musique de Serge Prokofief. Sur pour le réalisateur et le compositeur, moins pour le film (c'est peut-être Ivan le terrible)



Romuald tu es très fort, merci beaucoup  
J'avais vu cela en salle avec un orchestre et l'expérience était tout simplement magnifique 
[DM]x7kvsj[/DM]


----------



## Chang (15 Janvier 2010)

En funk/soul je trouve Roy Ayers imparable:

[YOUTUBE]FNPR4ty51V8[/YOUTUBE]

:love:​


----------



## thunderheart (15 Janvier 2010)

Ouaip, bon swing Roy Ayers 

Un autre aussi, assez imparable dans le genre
[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/7K3KbzjT6Sc&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/7K3KbzjT6Sc&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2010)

naas a dit:


> J'avais vu cela en salle avec un orchestre et l'expérience était tout simplement magnifique
> [DM] Alexandre Nevskij[/DMotion]





Je plusssoie. :love:






Dans un autre genre, Black Angels.


[YOUTUBE]PqkXDZd4Dk4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## thunderheart (15 Janvier 2010)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/x8jGKp4kbeM&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/x8jGKp4kbeM&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2010)

thunderheart a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]VU[/YOUFuck]





Mais pourquoi t'obstines-tu à nous ressortir les sons les plus pouraves des bands les plus géniaux ?  


[YOUTUBE]nHFc6JvSn5w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## thunderheart (15 Janvier 2010)

wormeyes a dit:


> Mais pourquoi t'obstines-tu à nous ressortir les sons les plus pouraves des bands les plus géniaux ?



parce que tu le *veau* bien :love::rateau:

ps : j'aime beaucoup ta vidéo de The Meek, très reposante :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2010)

thunderheart a dit:


> parce que tu le *veau* bien :love::rateau:






Ah ouais quand même.   


[YOUTUBE]mnUhRb_rEb0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## thunderheart (15 Janvier 2010)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/tpVXNSLSG0Y&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/tpVXNSLSG0Y&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h42 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h31 ----------

[YOUTUBE]<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/biIq4QuAkDs&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/biIq4QuAkDs&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2010)

da capo a dit:


> Pour le coup, je n'ai pas compris le sourire en titre.
> Mais en fait, cela m'a fait immédiatement penser à la musique de Michael Nyman dans les films de Peter Greenaway :
> 
> "Prospero's book"
> ...



Tiens ça aurait sa place dans le fil "Aahhh les années 80 !" tellement tout cela a mal vieilli...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2010)

koeklin a dit:


> Puisque sur MacGé, il y a plein de nouveaux  amateurs de rock russe...
> 
> [YOUTUBE]Z47w_pF8RBY[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



'tain, c'est une mutante ?
Les X-women en ont marre de sauver le monde dans des costumes grotesques, elles se mettent à la chanson ?

Et la grande blonde sur la droite derrière, si ça lui dit un trip robe de bure et médaillon dans les champs de blé, hein...
Hé hé.


----------



## IceandFire (16 Janvier 2010)

Washing Machine, Sonic Youth :style:


----------



## teo (16 Janvier 2010)

*Plastique de Rêve* et _Ewoks !!_ sur sa page Soundcloud...



_Charley Says Always Tell Your Mummy Before You Go Off Somewhere_..... J'ai retrouvé d'où le sample est tiré  Collector 
Ah le fameux _mew_.... :love:

[YOUTUBE]oDu7yYHxZr0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## iFabien (16 Janvier 2010)

IceandFire a dit:


> Washing Machine, Sonic Youth :style:



Un de mes meilleurs concert la tournée Washing Machine...avec les Thugs en 1ère partie au Printemps de Bourges en 96.
The Diamond Sea a duré une 20aine de minutes et termina en apothéose ce flux sonique exceptionnel... :love::love::love:

[YOUTUBE]VpfZ60wqyUo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## tsss (16 Janvier 2010)

sympa . 

[YOUTUBE]lfQbB0xeao8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Janvier 2010)

[YOUTUBE]ndrspfoBzjg[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## thunderheart (16 Janvier 2010)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]ndrspfoBzjg[/YOUTUBE]​



Liam Lennon ?


----------



## jpmiss (16 Janvier 2010)

[YOUTUBE]EDlC7oG_2W4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## naas (16 Janvier 2010)

thunderheart a dit:


> Liam Lennon ?


je dirais sans écouter  les abrutis de frères gallager "d'oasis c'est bon c'est bon"


----------



## freefalling (17 Janvier 2010)

Je n'apprécie pas Antony and the Johnsons ..
Mais , petite exception ce soir sur celle-ci , après avoir vu "Non ma fille, tu n'iras pas danser" de C. Honoré.

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/qp23w0v-GB8&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/qp23w0v-GB8&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## naas (17 Janvier 2010)

Tsssss Pas d'exception


----------



## MACINDO (17 Janvier 2010)

[YOUTUBE]THE BIG PINK[YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]THEXX[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## HAL-9000 (17 Janvier 2010)

Pour les amateurs de guitare, découvert dans l'épisode 11 de Dr House saison 6.... Super morceau !
Funkadelic


----------



## teo (17 Janvier 2010)

Quelques mash-up et remixes de Divide & Create et Mashup-Industries...
_Jolene (Divide & Kreate remix)_ de Dolly Parton, _Smells like teen spirit (Divide & Kreate remix)_ de Nirvana, et _Ein radioaktiver Schatz_ de Kraftwerk (sur Bootwerk - A Bastard Pop Tribute To Kraftwerk).

Allez, let's rock... _I Was Made For Loving Virgins_ je vous laisse imaginer...


----------



## thunderheart (17 Janvier 2010)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/rjdH1Sqz4hY&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/rjdH1Sqz4hY&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## HAL-9000 (17 Janvier 2010)

Aller, Rock n' roll encore et toujours, avec un zest de punk, mais un zest alors 
[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ILjUe-znXE4&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ILjUe-znXE4&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

jpmiss


----------



## thunderheart (17 Janvier 2010)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/vzYu88jIDYs&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/vzYu88jIDYs&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## da capo (17 Janvier 2010)

teo a dit:


> Quelques mash-up et remixes



Quand le principe du mash-up, du versus a commencé à trouver un écho en France, fuTuRo, DJ Zebra et d'autres ont produit de bien belles choses.

Pour le fun :

[DM]x18dli_djzebraamadoublur_music[/DM]


----------



## tsss (17 Janvier 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> ..
> Funkadelic




parmi tant d'autres 

[YOUTUBE]JF6YUkQcUxs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## thunderheart (17 Janvier 2010)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/sSQOeQakExU&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/sSQOeQakExU&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## HAL-9000 (17 Janvier 2010)

Du bon vieux rock des années 80-90, morceau qui apparaît dans un épisode de South Park, lorsque Kenny se shoot à la pisse de chat.... Super morceau, bien retro 

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/8TldEXTNJnE&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/8TldEXTNJnE&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

tsss le morceau Funk Gets Stronger est un peu plus funky, moins rock, aime moins


----------



## da capo (17 Janvier 2010)

Opération vieilleries vs goût du jour.

Un petit air des Trammps : Disco Inferno

[YOUTUBE]A_sY2rjxq6M[/YOUTUBE]​
Pour la petite histoire, Madonna, durant la tournée intitulée "Confession Tour" en fait une adaptation assez somptueuse, un mash-up particulièrement réussi avec son titre Music. Un tempo un poil plus rapide, un son rajeuni, des danseuses, hmmmm&#8230; et cela devient Music Inferno

[DM]x12bnw_music-inferno_music[/DM]​
Quoi ? Ces gens ne disposent pas des mêmes moyens ?
Pffff


----------



## thunderheart (18 Janvier 2010)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/HsX4M-by5OY&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/HsX4M-by5OY&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## shogun HD (18 Janvier 2010)

et dire que je l'ai connu ...................le poinçonneur des lilas


----------



## DeepDark (19 Janvier 2010)

Un peu beaucoup de Bibio.
Rien à jeter.






     [YOUTUBE]HciB3SMwGqU[/YOUTUBE]

-----------------------------------------

Et puis, découverte ce soir, Anna Aaron, une _petite_ Bâloise qui promet.
En tout cas, les trois titres -issus de son premier album- dispos sur MySpace sont franchement bons et m'ont définitivement scotché...
(les trois suivants une chiée moins)

Un peu plus une fois l'album reçu.​[YOUTUBE]rZX73sqbKfc[/YOUTUBE]

(Heidi inside )


----------



## HAL-9000 (19 Janvier 2010)

*Tiens dans le même genre que Anna Aaron, ça devrait te plaire  (ou pas :affraid :*

[YOUTUBE]<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/4qsWFFuYZYI&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/4qsWFFuYZYI&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Janvier 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> *Tiens dans le même genre que Anna Aaron, ça devrait te plaire  (ou pas :affraid :*
> 
> [YOUTUBE]<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/4qsWFFuYZYI&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/4qsWFFuYZYI&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]



de la musique faite au Commodore 64 :afraid:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2010)

The Young Gods scindé c'est pas mal aussi;  *Al Comet* :

[YOUTUBE]-0KegB1-pXk[/YOUTUBE]



Et pour ceux qui seront demain soir du côté du pays de la Petite Arvine, il sera en live aux Caves du Manoir, avec *Scott Kelly* (Neurosis) au micro.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (20 Janvier 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> *Tiens dans le même genre que Anna Aaron, ça devrait te plaire  (ou pas :affraid :*
> 
> [YOUTUBE]<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/4qsWFFuYZYI&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/4qsWFFuYZYI&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]



Ca c'est du chiptunes    


Voici une personne assez connue dans le domaine    

[youtube]5F3n43xc29c[/youtube]


----------



## shogun HD (20 Janvier 2010)

quelle voix 

[YOUTUBE]sTUIHK7gHRE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (20 Janvier 2010)

Il y a du soleil aujourd'hui alors j'en profite.    

[youtube]hwjH8ErV8uQ[/youtube]


----------



## tsss (20 Janvier 2010)

Le retour trop attendu, et cette fois-ci sans déception de RJD2


[YOUTUBE]a2yXCJHXGGQ[/YOUTUBE]

..


----------



## thunderheart (20 Janvier 2010)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/AaajkQEU3A0&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/AaajkQEU3A0&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/TkfI81QhgXc&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/TkfI81QhgXc&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## HAL-9000 (20 Janvier 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> de la musique faite au Commodore 64 :afraid:



Bien vu  tiré du jeux Commodore 64 avec les p'tits karatékids...

Sinon moins Cheap (quoique :love :

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/hRMBlFGtVJw&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/hRMBlFGtVJw&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h06 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h05 ----------

[QUOTE='[Vezøul]Voici une personne assez connue dans le domaine    

[youtube]5F3n43xc29c[/youtube][/QUOTE]

Pas mieux


----------



## richard-deux (21 Janvier 2010)

J'ai découvert le concert de Sting en pleine nuit sur Arte et j'adore!!!

[YOUTUBE]Kzrnb9SYqUw[/YOUTUBE]

:love:


----------



## naas (21 Janvier 2010)

tiens en parlant de basique, j'ai découvert grace à top gear (oui je sais  ) un gars quelque peu déjanté qui joue une guitare à 3 cordes, le résultat est une bon moment survitaminé, et pourtant je suis loin d'aimer ce genre de musique.
[YOUTUBE]pUzmZvwMNsw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## IceandFire (21 Janvier 2010)

The Cure, l'intégrale  :love: :king: :style:


----------



## HAL-9000 (21 Janvier 2010)

IceandFire a dit:


> The Cure, l'intégrale  :love: :king: :style:



 :mouais:  :affraid::affraid::affraid::affraid:


----------



## jpmiss (21 Janvier 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> :mouais:  :affraid::affraid::affraid::affraid:


Ouais ca fait toujours ça la premiere fois. Après on s'habitue.
Et encore, il à pas cité l'intégrale de Morissey


----------



## HAL-9000 (21 Janvier 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Ouais ca fait toujours ça la premiere fois. Après on s'habitue.
> Et encore, il à pas cité l'intégrale de Morissey



Ouais y'en a qui ont vraiment des goûts de chiotte, ça se confirme.. 
Et pourquoi pas l'intégrale des Beattles tant que t'y es


----------



## thunderheart (21 Janvier 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Ouais y'en a qui ont vraiment des goûts de chiotte, ça se confirme..
> Et pourquoi pas l'intégrale des Beattles tant que t'y es



Oui bonne idée, plus celle des Stones


----------



## HAL-9000 (21 Janvier 2010)

thunderheart a dit:


> Oui bonne idée, plus celle des Stones



 Mets les Stones en face de tes beatnik et tu va voir c'que c'est que le vrai rock


----------



## koeklin (21 Janvier 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Ouais ca fait toujours ça la premiere fois. Après on s'habitue.
> Et encore, il à pas cité l'intégrale de Morissey


Oh oui, Morrissey :  :love: :king: :style: 

[DM]xwfzu_morrissey-i-have-forgiven-jesus_music[/DM]


----------



## rabisse (21 Janvier 2010)

Bougez pas, voilà la deuxième couche! 

[YOUTUBE]ivwm33gxPHM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## HAL-9000 (21 Janvier 2010)

C'est bon, j'me casse d'ici c'est trop naze, bande de merdeux 

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/WQRW_WcW-4w&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/WQRW_WcW-4w&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## KARL40 (21 Janvier 2010)

JOE STRUMMER 

Version sans "ses" CLASH ...

[YOUTUBE]ISPYvESN7nc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2010)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/4edyf5hq63M&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&color1=0xe1600f&color2=0xfebd01"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/4edyf5hq63M&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&color1=0xe1600f&color2=0xfebd01" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]
13 ans déjà


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Janvier 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> C'est bon, j'me casse d'ici c'est trop naze, bande de merdeux
> 
> [YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/WQRW_WcW-4w&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/WQRW_WcW-4w&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]




*Mouhahahahahaha *
Le mec qui se permet de critiquer les goûts musicaux d'Iceandfire et qui conclut par ce naze.

Tu viens de perdre toute crédibilité, si tant est que tu en ais eu une un jour...


----------



## gKatarn (22 Janvier 2010)

Pas faux


----------



## tsss (22 Janvier 2010)

IceandFire a dit:


> The Cure, l'intégrale  :love: :king: :style:



Et un p'tit détour .

[YOUTUBE]RM-pHJdIZOo[/YOUTUBE]

qui n'efface pas cette chanson mythique qui a mis le feu chaque lives des ébouriffés maquillés . 



HAL-9000 a dit:


> ...
> Et pourquoi pas l'intégrale des Beattles tant que t'y es



Bha tiens, et pourquoi pas !

[YOUTUBE]aMfkVGCU_BA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## IceandFire (22 Janvier 2010)

Yeah !!! The Cure et les Smiths (et le Moz) sont les sources de certains merdeux....  en parlant de reprises des Cure on va reprendre avec mon groupe, "jumping someone else this train" et " in beetween days".... et un beatles aussi;  j'aime beaucoup nouvelle vague du reste et les beatles et les stones et plein d'autres...bref


----------



## thunderheart (22 Janvier 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> *Mouhahahahahaha *
> ...qui conclut par ce naze.



ce naze a du génie, pour l'écriture et les mélodies.
Un des personnages importants du moment, des Libertines à aujourd'hui.

Mais cela n'est que mon avis


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (22 Janvier 2010)

thunderheart a dit:


> ce naze a du génie



Peut-être mais ça reste un gros naze


----------



## HAL-9000 (22 Janvier 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> *Mouhahahahahaha *
> Le mec qui se permet de critiquer les goûts musicaux d'Iceandfire et qui conclut par ce naze.
> 
> Tu viens de perdre toute crédibilité, si tant est que tu en ais eu une un jour...



Oui, je reste dans le mediocre avec ce naze, on s'est compris :love:.
Quant à ma crédibilité, je n'en ai aucune, surtout concernant les goûts musicaux 
Aller tiens, un VRAI morceau pour nous remonter le moral (pas comme ces Beattles mou du trou ) :

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/zAG-kX_IlUw&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/zAG-kX_IlUw&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h41 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h37 ----------




IceandFire a dit:


> et les beatles et les stones et plein d'autres...bref



Non non et non ! C'est soit les Stones soit les beatniks  On peut pas faire dans l'excellence et dans le mediocre en même temps, si ?


----------



## IceandFire (22 Janvier 2010)

Ecoutes le Duc, parles moi de Johnny Cash et la oui en effet


----------



## naas (22 Janvier 2010)

C'est lequel de hal, celui de la mission ou celui reste a terre ?


----------



## rabisse (23 Janvier 2010)

[YOUTUBE]PFiLz97Drdg[/YOUTUBE]

J'écoute en silence,
Je me déplace sans bruit. 
Profonde gratitude.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2010)

[YOUTUBE]IuezNswtRfo[/YOUTUBE]


Pas besoin  de trop réfléchir, juste hausser le volume,  juste hausser.


----------



## naas (23 Janvier 2010)

C'est dommage qu'il n'existe pas de clip des anciens morceaux :love:


----------



## shogun HD (23 Janvier 2010)

django aurait eu 100 ans aujourd'hui 

[YOUTUBE]AEzsPGHsi90[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Charterhouse11 (23 Janvier 2010)

*Four Tet* &#8211; _Much Love To The Plastic People (DJ Mix)_






Super mix. 
Dispo sur la toile un peu partout.


----------



## teo (23 Janvier 2010)

*Bear McCreary*, _Caprica Pilot Soundtrack_.





_All this has happened before, and will happen again. Again. Again. Again..._​


----------



## thunderheart (23 Janvier 2010)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/9v8hFC2V7Mo&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/9v8hFC2V7Mo&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## havez (23 Janvier 2010)

*Monochrome, by Helmet  
*

[YOUTUBE]tWA-gXd1USk[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## l'écrieur (23 Janvier 2010)

Quelques petites pépites françaises actuelles.

Les bordelais Kap Bambino, enfants du grunge et de la french touch.

[YOUTUBE]6TT2NvQdiiE[/YOUTUBE]

Les montpelliérains Marvin et leur korg MS20, j'adore.

[DM]x4nqgv_marvin-live_music[/DM]



Leurs potes Gablé, les merveilleux bruitistes caennais.

[DM]x5d47s_gable-drunk-fox-in-london_creation[/DM]


Et le niçois Jean-Luc Verna et ses Dum Dum Boys. Un must. :love:

[YOUTUBE]8m1X6Yj-Wqg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## HAL-9000 (23 Janvier 2010)

thunderheart a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/9v8hFC2V7Mo&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/9v8hFC2V7Mo&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## shogun HD (23 Janvier 2010)

bon j'ai pas mis le chien qui hurle avec l'harmonica j'ai le même à la maison 

[YOUTUBE]2fmf9ngn3f4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## jpmiss (24 Janvier 2010)

Cobra :love:

[YOUTUBE]6P7H-o1DkKM[/YOUTUBE]

Et pour danser sur la plage cet été ne rattez pas "Ma Chérie" sur leur Myspace :love:


----------



## yvos (24 Janvier 2010)

havez a dit:


> *Monochrome, by Helmet
> *​


*

Mon dieu qu'ils ont bien changé. Ils auraient du décrocher après Aftertaste 

[YOUTUBE]KBGDS98IqDw[/YOUTUBE]*​


----------



## HAL-9000 (24 Janvier 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Et pour danser sur la plage cet été ne rattez pas "Ma Chérie" sur leur Myspace :love:



Ma chérie tube de l'été je confirme :love:


----------



## naas (24 Janvier 2010)

hal ta signature ... moyen non :sleep:


----------



## HAL-9000 (24 Janvier 2010)

Toujours un pincement au coeur à l'écoute de ces morceaux... 
L'époque des legos dans la chambre et du poster des Guns n' Roses sur le mur du lit :rose: 
L'époque des radios ROCK Fun Radio et Skyrock (sisi) 

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/qiSkyEyBczU&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/qiSkyEyBczU&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/VuTVKO0RScI&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/VuTVKO0RScI&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

@ naas

Ma signature l'est bien, hein !


----------



## Romuald (24 Janvier 2010)

Parce que l'heure s'y prète,
et parce qu'Elle ne se limite pas à 'ne me quittes pas' et 'my Baby just cares for me'...

[DM]x6xtaa_feeling-good-nina-simone_music[/DM]​


----------



## naas (24 Janvier 2010)

Guns and rose est un groupe de merde bien dans la veine des daubes preformatees americaines.
Et Axel est un trou du cul. 
Question radio a Marseille c'était radio grenouille: " la radio qui s'en bat les couilles"
le meilleur générique radio jamais conçu


----------



## tsss (25 Janvier 2010)

Punaise, je les voudrais dans mon salon ..
 les voisins seraient contents !


[YOUTUBE]7XnQ5kKmOro[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## naas (25 Janvier 2010)

naas a dit:


> Guns and rose est un groupe de merde bien dans la veine des daubes preformatees americaines.
> Et Axel est un trou du cul.
> Question radio a Marseille c'était radio grenouille: " la radio qui s'en bat les couilles"
> le meilleur générique radio jamais conçu


Je n'avais pas vu les vidéos de black hole sun, très très bon :love:
Espérons que leur prochain album ne soit pas celui de trop.


----------



## tsss (25 Janvier 2010)

naas a dit:


> Je n'avais pas vu les vidéos de black hole sun, très très bon :love:
> Espérons que leur prochain album ne soit pas celui de trop.



Boé, sans commune mesure avec leur précédent rageant "Badmotorfinger", c'est certain avec "Black Hole Sun" et autres "Spoonman" les gars de Soundgarden ont adopté le look Dylan, et les filles ont commencées à mouiller leurs culottes et à sortir leurs obus en concert . devant le ténébreux gominé Chris Cornell.

[YOUTUBE]xjALaiew_9g[/YOUTUBE] 

Bon il est pas mal quand même ce Superunknown .

[YOUTUBE]N3gN9Up6hmc[/YOUTUBE]

tiens en v'là qui joue dans le salon de leurs potes.


----------



## Fab'Fab (25 Janvier 2010)

thunderheart a dit:


> ce naze a du génie, pour l'écriture et les mélodies.



Un poil de culture musicale assez basique te montrerait que comme beaucoup actuellement, il a beaucoup plus pompé qu'inventé...
Il pompe partout, chez les Kinks, chez Bowie, dans le glam rock, en je pourrais t'en citer des dizaines. Il ratisse large...


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (25 Janvier 2010)

[youtube]-sbqIyeed4g[/youtube]


----------



## tsss (25 Janvier 2010)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5367353 a dit:
			
		

> ...



[YOUTUBE]OTQ3MNPxyfA[/YOUTUBE]

Ce doit être l'imagination débordante.


----------



## thunderheart (25 Janvier 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Un poil de culture musicale assez basique te montrerait que comme beaucoup actuellement, il a beaucoup plus pompé qu'inventé...



Un poil de modestie t'irait à merveille.



Fab'Fab a dit:


> Il pome partout, chez les Kinks, chez Bowie, dans le glam rock, en je pourrais t'en citer des dizaines. Il ratisse large...



alors vas-y, argumentes, sois précis...


----------



## Fab'Fab (25 Janvier 2010)

thunderheart a dit:


> Un poil de modestie t'irait à merveille.


moi aussi je t'aime :love:





thunderheart a dit:


> alors vas-y, argumentes, sois précis...



Ouais, je pourrais, mais j'ai pas envie, tu vois.
Alors tu cherches un peu par toi-même ça te permettra d'apprendre des trucs.


----------



## freefalling (25 Janvier 2010)

Bon, SINON, découverte dans Red Road {très beau film aussi selon moi} avec Nathalie Press {que j'aime ++} :
The Vanishing American Family de ScubaZ


----------



## thunderheart (25 Janvier 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Ouais, je pourrais, mais j'ai pas envie, tu vois.
> Alors tu cherches un peu par toi-même ça te permettra d'apprendre des trucs.



Pfffffffffff, t'assures pas un pet de cachou, M'sieur je sais tout 

Y'a eu une émission pas mal sur Inter semaine dernière sur le plagiat. T'aurais dû écouter.
Tout ce que nous écoutons, lisons, regardons nous influence.
Doherty a pas mal de références (pas comme toi ) qui se retrouvent sans aucun doute dans ses créations.
Qu'il soit influencé, OK, qu'il pompe (comme toi :love, je ne crois pas.


----------



## Fab'Fab (25 Janvier 2010)

thunderheart a dit:


> Pfffffffffff, t'assures pas un pet de cachou, M'sieur je sais tout
> 
> Y'a eu une émission pas mal sur Inter semaine dernière sur le plagiat. T'aurais dû écouter.
> Tout ce que nous écoutons, lisons, regardons nous influence.
> ...



Lis ma signature. Les petits caractères en gris.
Ca suffit pour te répondre.


----------



## freefalling (25 Janvier 2010)

@Fab'Fab + thunderheart

[YOUTUBE]<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/P3TEJ8w7Gnc&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/P3TEJ8w7Gnc&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## tirhum (25 Janvier 2010)

thunderheart a dit:


> Doherty a pas mal de références (pas comme toi ) qui se retrouvent sans aucun doute dans ses créations.)


Les BB Brunes aussi ?!...


----------



## Fab'Fab (25 Janvier 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Les BB Brunes aussi ?!...



CQFD


----------



## thunderheart (25 Janvier 2010)

J'aime bien quand il y a de l'ambiance. 

Fab'Fab, ta signature est petite et grise comme toi :love:
Je ne te déteste pas, je m'en fous de toi, tout comme de l'autre tirhum qui, je n'en doutais pas, n'allait pas tarder à se pointer.

Z'êtes des vieux grincheux rabat-joie.


----------



## Fab'Fab (25 Janvier 2010)

C'est bon, il est mûr.
Suivant !


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (25 Janvier 2010)

[youtube]iul3ujcBGwU[/youtube]


----------



## tirhum (25 Janvier 2010)

thunderheart a dit:


> Je ne te déteste pas, je m'en fous de toi, tout comme de l'autre tirhum qui, je n'en doutais pas, n'allait pas tarder à se pointer.


Quand la perche est tendue... 
(d'ailleurs, quand on écrit "je m'en fout blablabla"... c'est que ça "titille" quand même...)



thunderheart a dit:


> Z'êtes des vieux grincheux rabat-joie.


Oui, oui bien sûr... :style:
Bon, pour préciser, je te chambre, c'est tout... 
J'ai écouté les BB Brunes; me disant qu'il fallait que je fasse un effort, vu que les louanges dithyrambiques que tu en fait ...
Je leur reconnaît une certaine pêche (en concert), mais (sans à priori aucun), je trouve ce qu'ils font assez plat; sans âme véritable, ni "accroche" dans les rythmes et mélodies...
C'est un jugement personnel... 
Les goûts et les couleurs...


----------



## tsss (25 Janvier 2010)

Les bonnes trognes.

[YOUTUBE]WEyPRe-yl8A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (25 Janvier 2010)

[youtube]GDS83yrM30Y[/youtube]


----------



## tsss (25 Janvier 2010)

Metric en live c'était bien en 2004 !

[YOUTUBE]7w7kV5JYoWI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## maiwen (25 Janvier 2010)

Archive en Live en 2007 c'était génial. 
3 ans plus tard quasi jour pour jour j'espère que ça le sera autant  :love:


----------



## tsss (25 Janvier 2010)

Un groupe, une bête de scène !

[YOUTUBE]6T1pF7_UXwk[/YOUTUBE]

Dommage que ce groupe ne soit plus, en même temps ils n'auront fait que du bon.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2010)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/wkvCDCOGzGc&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/wkvCDCOGzGc&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## thunderheart (25 Janvier 2010)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/dCHi5apc1lQ&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/dCHi5apc1lQ&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## HAL-9000 (25 Janvier 2010)

freefalling a dit:


> @Fab'Fab + thunderheart
> 
> [YOUTUBE]<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/P3TEJ8w7Gnc&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/P3TEJ8w7Gnc&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]




Dire que des mecs ont dû emballer sur ce morceau, ça impose le respect 
Et tiens naas, dédicace spéciale pour toi :love: :

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/wApjy0IaCTw&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/wApjy0IaCTw&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## yvos (25 Janvier 2010)

JP 

[YOUTUBE]OQ2FS53ySgU[/YOUTUBE]



même tournée que cela 

[YOUTUBE]XrZ3opXYpf4[/YOUTUBE]

The year punk broke, avec Sonic Youth, Ramones, Dinosaur Jr, Babes in Toyland, Gumball, Mudhoney, etc


----------



## Dark-Tintin (25 Janvier 2010)

[YOUTUBE]CqLh2-MUhNk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## shogun HD (25 Janvier 2010)

​ 
[YOUTUBE]KJ-CKRi_tlw[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]BWvzZCZF1gw[/YOUTUBE]

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h20 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h17 ----------




HAL-9000 a dit:


> Dire que des mecs ont dû embaler sur ce morceau, ça impose le respect


 
pour emballer t'as çà aussi 

[YOUTUBE]zARg_K4jRhA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Un poil de culture musicale assez basique te montrerait que comme beaucoup actuellement, il a beaucoup plus pompé qu'inventé...
> Il pompe partout, chez les Kinks, chez Bowie, dans le glam rock, en je pourrais t'en citer des dizaines. Il ratisse large...



Ah ben justement, ce poil je ne l'ai même pas  dans ce domaine musical, mais votre débat un peu houleux pose une question intéressante : quelle différence entre plagiat et citation, pompage sans talent et influence créatrice ? 

A part ça je ne connais de Pete Doherty que ses frasques médiatisées et de fait, j'ai un peu du mal à avaler le coup de "l'artiste maudit". C'est un peu dur à gober cette affaire quand on fait la couverture des magazines et qu'on a été le boyfriend d'un des top-models les mieux payés du monde...
Mais bon il y a toutefois quelque chose de britannique, assurément, dans ce personnage (excentricité, un certain "dandysme", excès etc.), bien que tout cela me semble surfait et surtout exploité à des fins de marketing.

Bon mais si on en revient au sujet. Par exemple avec ça :

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/IyAbtjSKhJc&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/IyAbtjSKhJc&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

Vous connaissez tous. C'est le Kyrie du Requiem de Mozart. C'est une fugue. Une forme musicale que Bach (les snobs disent "Barrrrr'" et les encore plus snobs disent Johan Sebastian Barrr') a travaillé et exploré dans toutes ses dimensions. Quand Mozart revient à la fugue, il revient à Bach, jusqu'au point où certains affirment que ce Requiem est le déni de toute son &#339;uvre antérieure (cela s'ajoute aussi au fait que c'est sa dernière composition, ce qui rajoute au mythe). Mais alors peut-on dire, par cet exemple archi-célèbre, que Mozart s'est ici contenté de "pomper" honteusement la musique de Bach ? Personnellement je pense qu'en écrivant cette fugue il rend hommage à Bach, une figure tutélaire, mais qu'en la composant il reste quand même Mozart, qu'il ne devient pas le succédané de son grand aîné. Des musicologues avertis montreraient sans doute en quoi cette fugue a une structure particulière. Cela dit d'autres considèrent le Requiem comme une &#339;uvre à la réputation largement surfaite et finalement pas très intéressante quand on la replace en perspective. Allez savoir...

La notion "d'originalité absolue", d'une musique, peinture ou autre qui sortirait de la cuisse de Jupiter est un mythe. Il y a toujours influence, ou du moins référence, même si c'est pour s'en démarquer. Mais voilà : il y a le supplément d'âme qui fait que la reprise n'est pas qu'une pâle copie, et que les grands artistes se distinguent ainsi des suiveurs.

Sinon, pour le cas de Pete Doherty je ne sais pas.  Apparemment les avis divergent (hein, quoi ? y'a un truc cochon ? ).

Mais puisqu'il est dans l'actualité, en voici un qui savait rudement bien intégrer la musique dite classique dans ses chansons. Hommage :

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/fXaKPp747lk&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/fXaKPp747lk&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## shogun HD (25 Janvier 2010)

*les triplettes de belleville* très beau film d'animation et la bof aussi 

vous en aurez 2 en 1 le deuxième morceau est pas mal du tout "moi mon homme il me .........."

[YOUTUBE]pr6ipPMfP6I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Romuald (25 Janvier 2010)

@coloquinte

La fugue étant un système musical répondant à des critères précis, Mozart ne pompe pas Bach en en écrivant une dont le thème lui est propre, même si Bach a poussé cet art (de la fugue ) aux limites. Par contre Bach a pompé Vivaldi, mais ça se faisait couramment à l'époque.

PPF non plus
[DM]x8yors_saint-louis-blues-by-mathieu-philip_music[/DM]​


----------



## rabisse (25 Janvier 2010)

coloquinte a dit:


> Mais puisqu'il est dans l'actualité, en voici un qui savait rudement bien intégrer la musique dite classique dans ses chansons. Hommage



   [YOUTUBE]9fTdYQGxalM[/YOUTUBE]



 Pour faire court, quelque soit le domaine je crois plus à une recombinaison constante des arts, dans l'espace et dans le temps, qui amène à une invention qui sera elle même intégrer dans une nouvelle création. Il n'a pas tant de différence entre les "graphes" de Lascaux et les "tags" de Basquiat. Tout cela sera repris, réapproprié.
 Nous le faisons peut-être et déjà avec l'échauffourée entre thunderheart & Fab'Fab.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2010)

Ouais bon. Suicidé de l'oreille et tout. Mais faut oser.


----------



## naas (26 Janvier 2010)

Les graphes de lascaux étaient un témoignage  de leur vie, comme le sont les dessins des aborigènes qui ne dessinent rien d'autre que le symbole qui les represente. Je parle de l'ancienne génération, car la nouvelle fait de l'art. Ce qui d'un point de vue aborigène complètement différent. D'un point de vue blanc c'est une variation.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (26 Janvier 2010)

[youtube]gznDOMKeWkA[/youtube]


----------



## shogun HD (26 Janvier 2010)

j'M bien

[YOUTUBE]d1RxcQe1qqM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2010)

The Young Gods acoustique, gardez les esprits, encore et toujours.



[YOUTUBE]dmoEZN0LBH8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## sc3fab (26 Janvier 2010)

un pur bon moment   

[youtube]ArrOQYO-IEU[/youtube]​


----------



## tsss (26 Janvier 2010)

C.R. Avery, a écouter, impressionnant à voir parait-il.

[YOUTUBE]LsbGvhE-4gc[/YOUTUBE]

En live :

[YOUTUBE]dXr58YXYVQg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## thunderheart (26 Janvier 2010)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ty0paiNlx0w&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ty0paiNlx0w&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## naas (26 Janvier 2010)

tsss a dit:


> C.R. Avery, a écouter, impressionnant à voir parait-il.


mazette, c'est une sacrée surprise que tu nous délivre là ! :love:


----------



## thunderheart (26 Janvier 2010)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/dVC2cszdTao&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/dVC2cszdTao&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (27 Janvier 2010)

[youtube]5s_MoCV6j_0[/youtube]


----------



## shogun HD (27 Janvier 2010)

[YOUTUBE]NSv35otjUUU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Janvier 2010)

Sophie Hunger "Monday's Ghost"
Des textes en anglais et en suisse alémanique.
Superbe


----------



## WebOliver (27 Janvier 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Sophie Hunger "Monday's Ghost"
> Des textes en anglais et en suisse alémanique.
> Superbe



Ah ben oui  Et si t'as la chance de la voir en live, n'hésite pas, elle passe régulièrement par Paris avec son groupe. Son troisième album sort en mars prochain. 

Une reprise de _Le vent nous portera_...

[YOUTUBE]W50lMWdWEfo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## DeepDark (27 Janvier 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Sophie Hunger "Monday's Ghost"
> Des textes en anglais et en suisse alémanique.
> Superbe.



 

Deux chouettes découvertes Suisses en presk'une semaine, je suis comblé 

Merci 

-------------------

Ppf :

[YOUTUBE]gnpvEvuiFoQ[/YOUTUBE] (et quel clip made in Gondry :love
&



Ah et aussi un truc mi-Suisse mi-Tokyoïte.
(j'en ai déjà parlé deux/trois fois dans le coin )

C'est par ici


----------



## cameleone (27 Janvier 2010)

Boulat Okoudjava, le Brassens russe...


[YOUTUBE]5ENsHVAlPcU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## HAL-9000 (27 Janvier 2010)

A l'heure du libéralisme tout s'exporte :love:


----------



## cameleone (28 Janvier 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> A l'heure du libéralisme tout s'exporte :love:



Mhm, B.O s'exportait déjà du temps de l'ex-Urss...


----------



## naas (28 Janvier 2010)

cameleone a dit:


> Boulat Okoudjava, le Brassens russe...


Il y a des chansons de Brassens qui ne peuvent s'écrire qu'en république au sens latin du terme et pas soviétique.


----------



## cameleone (28 Janvier 2010)

naas a dit:


> Il y a des chansons de Brassens qui ne peuvent s'écrire qu'en république au sens latin du terme et pas soviétique.



Bien entendu. Aussi la comparaison ne vaut-elle (et elle n'est pas de moi) que pour donner une rapide idée. Mais les chansons de Boulat ont quelque chose de particulier, une petite touche qui échappe aux sombres heures de l'histoire. En tout cas, beaucoup de poésie...


----------



## thunderheart (28 Janvier 2010)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/QQ-MxTq_h44&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/QQ-MxTq_h44&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2010)

Ce soir c'est lune montante , et c'est Alice :love:


[YOUTUBE]1hsWZO8e2Po[/YOUTUBE]





...mais c'est aussi Mariaaaannnnnneee :love:


[YOUTUBE]nHl09zyrnZo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## thunderheart (28 Janvier 2010)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/jN88k8z60wc&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/jN88k8z60wc&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

un grand bonhomme 
Imaginary Day, superbe album, riche, intense, calme, emporté...

Eu la chance de le voir à l'Olympia il y a quelques année, 3 heures de bonheur intense


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2010)

On les  :love:


[YOUTUBE]n2vnP-jA-Oc[/YOUTUBE]


_[pub]A propos de Cab, faites y une escale , le lieu est unique, encore imbibé des volutes des manifesteux et, et on y trouve une absinthe (plus) contre-bandière surprenante.... je suis au fond, à gauche...[/pub]_

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h22 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h38 ----------

Et hop, pas d'images mouvantes. 

[YOUTUBE]oTdbzh6B2ug[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## HAL-9000 (28 Janvier 2010)

thunderheart a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/jN88k8z60wc&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/jN88k8z60wc&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> un grand bonhomme



Non, l'unique grand bonhomme c'est celui-ci  :

[YOUTUBE]<object width="445" height="364"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/4b4gjJ_-tf8&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&color1=0x5d1719&color2=0xcd311b&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/4b4gjJ_-tf8&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&color1=0x5d1719&color2=0xcd311b&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="445" height="364"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2010)

[YOUTUBE]kUr8wj3nG9c[/YOUTUBE]

Eh didon. Le pied.


----------



## hegemonikon (29 Janvier 2010)

1961 mais génial !

*Barbara*, _liberté_

[YOUTUBE]71jmb7dwHIo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (29 Janvier 2010)

[youtube]FWOsbGP5Ox4[/youtube]


----------



## MacSedik (29 Janvier 2010)

Radiohead - Everything in its right place


----------



## tsss (29 Janvier 2010)

Pour un vendredi après midi calme ...

[YOUTUBE]9ow6YAZL6Y8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## JPTK (29 Janvier 2010)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Quelques petites pépites françaises actuelles.
> 
> Les bordelais *Kap Bambin*o, enfants du grunge et de la french touch.
> 
> ...




MERCI ! 
Je pense que les 3 là vont me plaire, en plus y a moyen de voir MARVIN et Gablé sur Lille vers mai-juin.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (29 Janvier 2010)

ça faisait longtemps... un petit Bobby (non, l'autre !  ) de derrière les fagots...
Il y a des trucs qui ne vieillissent pas, vraiment... :love:


----------



## naas (29 Janvier 2010)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> ça faisait longtemps... un petit Bobby (non, l'autre !  ) de derrière les fagots...
> Il y a des trucs qui ne vieillissent pas, vraiment... :love:


alors le bobby en question, qui en france est moins célèbre que celui de dallas est un avion, avion parce que ce monsieur est d'une grâce à nulle autre pareille, écouter ce monsieur qui non content de chanter "fait" ses rythmes uniquement par sa voie, c'est tout bonnement fabuleux.


----------



## petitchaperonrouge (29 Janvier 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Sophie Hunger "Monday's Ghost"
> Des textes en anglais et en suisse alémanique.
> Superbe





WebOliver a dit:


> Ah ben oui  Et si t'as la chance de la voir en live, n'hésite pas, elle passe régulièrement par Paris avec son groupe. Son troisième album sort en mars prochain.
> 
> Une reprise de _Le vent nous portera_...



Oui, si tu as l'occasion, vas-y. J'ai pu la voir en concert à la Rock School Barbey à Bordeaux, en juin dernier. 
Une belle voix. Un bout de femme surprenant et drôle.
Sans oublier les musiciens qui l'accompagnent (dont un trombone et une flûte, je crois).


----------



## yvos (29 Janvier 2010)

Unwound - Scarlette :love:

[YOUTUBE]eDwpJOH5_Ks[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Taz33 (30 Janvier 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JMgrHvOa5MY[/YOUTUBE]

_Edit: le cadre reste blanc pourtant j'utilise la balise youtube ?_


----------



## Anonyme (30 Janvier 2010)

C'est pas le tout d'intervenir ici (rarement) avec la peu-représentée musique "classique". Il y a quelques temps je vous ai parlé du contre-ténor Andréas Scholl et de son interprétation magnifique du Stabat Mater de Vivaldi.

Oui, oui. Mais moi aussi j'ai ma part de graisse, hein ! Je n'ai certes pas le talent de Téo qui va nous dénicher des trucs improbables de ce côté-là mais moi aussi j'aime les fuckin' bitchs internationales. A petites doses, certes. Toutes petites. Mais comme le poison. Et puis surtout avec le clip qui va avec. I want myyyyyy MTViiiiiii !!! 

Et oui j'avoue sans honte : de temps en temps je vais mater Beyoncé sur Youtube. Si la musique classique amène souvent ici un silence poli, le fil reprenant son cours ensuite, là je commet l'anathème complet : le RnB !!! Et c'est dommage que les boules rouges n'existent plus car j'aurai bien aimé avoir la grosse rafale !

Si ! Si ! Voilà de la bonne grosse varièt' amerloque vulgos à souhait. Mais bon il y a quelque chose qui me retient dans la Bee. Du reste je suis loin d'être le seul vue la fortune planétaire de la donzelle à moins de 30 piges. Impressionnant. Sauf que quand même je n'achète rien d'elle. Youtube me suffit. 
Pourtant Dieu sait que j'ai été dressé en Conservatoire à l'écoute musicale. En toute logique je devrais détester. Mais "l'arc d'Appolon ne peut pas toujours rester tendu", n'est-ce pas ? Alors pour rester objectif, Bee n'a pas une très belle voix. Dans les aigües, sa voix a tendance à se serrer et à devenir criarde. Dans les graves elle est un peu plus onctueuse, mais sans éclat (un jour je vous parlerai de cette magnifique alto qu'est Nathalie Stutzman). En concert elle semble chanter juste et c'est une bête de scène. Enfin ce que j'en vois sur le web car j'irai jamais dépenser un euro à ses concerts. Pas comme Madonna qui en live chante comme une casserole depuis 30 ans, surtout dans le registre grave où c'est totalement faux. Ce qui ne l'a nullement empêché de faire la carrière que l'on sait. Et je ne vous parle pas de la dernière prestation de Rihanna au NRJ Music Awards. Il a du pleuvoir des cordes le lendemain. C'est que je me cultive moi ! 
De toutes façon dans la variétoche internationale, chanter juste n'est pas vraiment un critère exigé...

Bien sûr la Bee, ses chansons ça va avec ses clips. Je peux pas écouter ça sans le clip. Une once de vulgarité féminine, même si je ne la supporterais pas une seconde au quotidien, ça ne m'a jamais laissé de glace, disons visuellement parlant. Et là il faut dire qu'elle met le paquet. Je l'ai rarement vue aussi vulgos ! Vous admirerez ses bodys jaune, bleu, blanc etc. Bon puis j'aime les filles de couleur. Depuis tout gosse. On se refait pas. Il en va de son physique comme de sa voix. Est-elle vraiment belle une fois enlevé les fards, le maquillage (de voiture volée, ça va de soi), les sunlights ? C'est sûr qu'elle a arrêté de faire le yoyo avec sa ligne. Est-elle si bonne danseuse ? Une excellente "entertainer" à l'amerloque, c'est sûr. Une pro totale dans son domaine. Les sous qu'elles gagne le prouvent. Il n'y a pas de hasard là-dessus. Mais dans le clip de "Put the ring on it", à un moment les deux danseuses qui l'accompagnent font une figure qu'elle ne peut pas faire : entre bien bouger et danser réllement, il y a un gap. Dans ce clip ci-dessous, ses trémousseries sont de mauvais goût. Mais j'aime assez. Après tout mieux vaut encore le mauvais goût que l'absence de goût...

Bon avant de vous laisser vomir ou vous fendre la poire, vous verrez la guest star Lady Gaga, qui fait à mon goût bien fade à côté de la Bee.

C'est là le machin que je vous cause :

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ZMFokw9vo3o&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ZMFokw9vo3o&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Romuald (30 Janvier 2010)

coloquinte a dit:


> blabla très long et fort intéressant (mais en alto mon icône reste Kathleen Ferrier) et clip effectivement de daube qui en plus pique les yeux



S'il fallait chanter bien et juste pour réussir dans la variété, y'aurait pas grand monde...


----------



## da capo (30 Janvier 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> S'il fallait chanter bien et juste pour réussir dans la variété, y'aurait pas grand monde...



S'il fallait se contenter d'écouter des chanteurs "justes", on rirait pas tous les jours.


----------



## teo (30 Janvier 2010)

teo a dit:


> *Bear McCreary*, _Caprica Pilot Soundtrack_.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Encore et encore. Mélancolie.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (30 Janvier 2010)

coloquinte a dit:


> C'est pas le tout d'intervenir ici (rarement)... blablabla.......



Tout ce blabla pour nous dire que t'as le kiki tout dur quand tu mates une de ses vidéo !


----------



## Anonyme (30 Janvier 2010)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Tout ce blabla pour nous dire que t'as le kiki tout dur quand tu mates une de ses vidéo !



Ah non Monsieur ! La branlette c'est uniquement sur les clips des Pussycat Dolls, et en rythme s'il vous plaît !


----------



## tsss (30 Janvier 2010)

The Herbaliser c'est bien chouette et en live ça vaut vraiment le coup !

[YOUTUBE]jnRRiospnpY[/YOUTUBE]

RJD2 &#8722; 1976 

[YOUTUBE]L6qgBnPUnjU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## tsss (30 Janvier 2010)

[YOUTUBE]sv99q91xb7Q[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]M9fsTAI-mtw[/YOUTUBE]

allez hop, bon samedi soir !


----------



## freefalling (31 Janvier 2010)

Back in the '90 .. Hmmmm .. fait du bien .. Texas dans un bon concert, des fins vraiment prenantes {*ne pas les manquer*}, le moisi de la qualité VHS, MTV ...

Sharleen Spiteri, toujours beau garçon manqué...

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/j9gBeVhJukk&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/j9gBeVhJukk&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]
{*3:58*}

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/-P9_emMFBF8&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/-P9_emMFBF8&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]
{*2:57*}


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2010)

[YOUTUBE]bbUUwJxpW88[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2010)

Magnifique, vais peut-être aller voir le film ...


----------



## da capo (31 Janvier 2010)

J'ai passé un bout de la soirée à la déchiffrer dans son interprétation par "Les Quatre Barbus" sur un vieux vinyle.

[YOUTUBE]Y1OZDB5VxMU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## roukinaton (31 Janvier 2010)

Salut a tous

J'imagine que quelqu'un  en a  deja forcement  parle

(pas le courage de remonter tout le fil ).....

Mais un petit rappel de cet album et de cette voix ne peut pas faire de mal....




[YOUTUBE]Js9_kArrdlE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## DeepDark (1 Février 2010)

Martina Topley-Bird,
Massive Attack,
et les deux réunis :love:

Un des titres du prochain album de MA, _Heligoland_ (sortie prévue le 08/02).


[YOUTUBE]ZseYOwfJzro[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## freefalling (1 Février 2010)

Bien que j'apprécie les deux séparément {ravi que tu aimes Martina T-B DeepDark } , cette association me laisse un peu sur le côté ...

Massive Attack et/ou Tracey Thorn , là ... :love:

[DM]xw58c[/DM]


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (1 Février 2010)

Juste pour commencer la semaine trankiloo ! 

[YOUTUBE]iAgQXy8q8Ls&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (1 Février 2010)

Gary Moore - After Hours ... parfait pour un lundi merdique...


----------



## l'écrieur (1 Février 2010)

coloquinte a dit:


> (...)
> Si ! Si ! Voilà de la bonne grosse varièt' amerloque vulgos à souhait. Mais bon il y a quelque chose qui me retient dans la Bee. Du reste je suis loin d'être le seul vue la fortune planétaire de la donzelle à moins de 30 piges. Impressionnant. Sauf que quand même je n'achète rien d'elle. Youtube me suffit. (...)



Je n'arrive pas à m'y faire. 
Alors que Roisin Murphy, quand elle chante,

[YOUTUBE]Z06gUeqUpeo[/YOUTUBE]

quand elle danse,

[YOUTUBE]bfo1878wd60[/YOUTUBE]

quand elle est blonde, brune ou rousse,

[YOUTUBE]dwmoMaB6VWc[/YOUTUBE]

et même sans Mark Brydon (Moloko)

[YOUTUBE]YpINtHXjLek[/YOUTUBE]

Elle chante toujours aussi bien, elle danse toujours aussi bien, elle fait toujours d'aussi bons clips, et elle est toujours aussi décalée de toutes ses consurs du box office...
:love:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h55 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h42 ----------

Mais des fois je suis mode, j'écoute beaucoup Phnix, aussi. :rateau:

[DM]x9akx4_phoenix-1901_music[/DM]


----------



## HAL-9000 (1 Février 2010)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Mais des fois je suis mode, j'écoute beaucoup Phnix, aussi. :rateau:



Personne n'est parfait que veux-tu 

Voici ma faiblesse pour ma part :hein: :

[YOUTUBE]<object width="445" height="364"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/lE2B8PfsvGk&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&color1=0x5d1719&color2=0xcd311b&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/lE2B8PfsvGk&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&color1=0x5d1719&color2=0xcd311b&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="445" height="364"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gronounours (2 Février 2010)

Retour sur Trust, le meilleur album de megadeth.

[youtube]61VSkYLragA[/youtube]


Cette intro à la batterie :love:


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (2 Février 2010)

[youtube]ai4y6qrIQc8[/youtube]


----------



## Stargazer (2 Février 2010)

Suite à une discussion sur le pourquoi du comment des choses, dernièrement je me repasse souvent 

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Y6IPBN6ARkE&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Y6IPBN6ARkE&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

:love:.


----------



## HAL-9000 (2 Février 2010)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5377072 a dit:
			
		

> [youtube]ai4y6qrIQc8[/youtube]



Le gros Geek :love:

Il existe de la Geek Music à la sauce XXIème siècle aussi, par exemple  :

[YOUTUBE]<object width="445" height="364"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/u93h9ndWdzk&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&color1=0x5d1719&color2=0xcd311b&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/u93h9ndWdzk&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&color1=0x5d1719&color2=0xcd311b&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="445" height="364"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Liosha-K (3 Février 2010)

Pour ma part, ca va surtout cherché dans le trip hop -

Chinese man, Wax Tailor, Dj Shadow, Portishead, Massive Attack ...

Mais aussi dans le rock!
Ac/Dc, Weezer, The cure, OMD, Tears for fears, Rage against the machine, RHCP ...


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (3 Février 2010)

[youtube]xbLPLsq-G9Q[/youtube]


----------



## naas (3 Février 2010)

quel con ce num 41, j'ai fai écouter ça à tout le monde 
je comprends pourquoi il ne voulait pas s'inscrire sur le forum


----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2010)

Début d'après-midi autour de Reykjavik avec *Two Step Horror & Third Sound*, *The Go Go Darkness* et *Dead Skeletons*. 


[YOUTUBE]-sMC2PdDlK4[/YOUTUBE]



[YOUTUBE]jghbdSpQ5fQ[/YOUTUBE]



[YOUTUBE]zQWTCJkgoKg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## jpmiss (3 Février 2010)

[YOUTUBE]do0m4zdaVus[/YOUTUBE]
Ca donne envie de se laisser pousser la banane! :love:


----------



## flotow (3 Février 2010)

[YOUTUBE]9QKeXWEYCSI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## shogun HD (4 Février 2010)

c'est pas tout jeune mais bon...............

[YOUTUBE]4IZyFHG9ZJI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## mado (4 Février 2010)

DeepDark a dit:


> Un des titres du prochain album de MA, _Heligoland_ (sortie prévue le 08/02).




En tous cas des promesses de collaborations tentantes.. :rose:

Et rien que de voir le nom de Ryuichi Sakamoto dans la liste des titres.. (je suis _hantée_ depuis Furyo :love.

Bref, je vais aller écouter.


----------



## rabisse (4 Février 2010)

[YOUTUBE]Ir9x4E3fSDY[/YOUTUBE]

Facultas opus novus !


----------



## Fab'Fab (5 Février 2010)

shogun HD a dit:


> c'est pas tout jeune mais bon...............
> 
> [YOUTUBE]4IZyFHG9ZJI[/YOUTUBE]



Ah mais alors ça :love :love: :love:

DU coup, j'enchaine avec ça


----------



## IceandFire (5 Février 2010)

Talk Talk :love: !!! Je cherche un live d'eux en 86....une piste ?


----------



## naas (5 Février 2010)

IceandFire a dit:


> Talk Talk :love: !!! Je cherche un live d'eux en 86....une piste ?


oh à mon avis il doit y en avoir plusieurs, la piste 1 etant surement l'intro  





:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Février 2010)

Si ! Si ! La perfection peut être de ce monde : l'Agnus Dei de la Messe en Si de Bach. Et même doublement ! 
Évidemment : tout commentaire est ici superflu.

Avec une femme à la voix grave (Nathalie Stutzmann, alto fabuleuse) :

[YOUTUBE]<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/xsyiY1fLoHA&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/xsyiY1fLoHA&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

(Honteusement coupé avant la fin sur la vidéo :hein

Et un homme à la voix aigüe (Andreas Scholl, contre-ténor - j'en ai déjà parlé) :

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/tdLCcQixNvg&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/tdLCcQixNvg&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

Ah ? Vous préfériez mes élucubrations sur Beyoncé ?


----------



## Romuald (5 Février 2010)

coloquinte a dit:


> Ah ? Vous préfériez mes élucubrations sur Beyoncé ?



Non, mais dans la messe en si je préfère le Qui tollis.
Et dans Bach - avec choeur et solistes -, la Saint Matthieu.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (5 Février 2010)

[youtube]L5e1EtaSIt8[/youtube]


----------



## Anonyme (5 Février 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> Non, mais dans la messe en si je préfère le Qui tollis.
> Et dans Bach - avec choeur et solistes -, la Saint Matthieu.



Ouaips mais sinon t'as pas aimé Beyoncé ?

Bon.

Tu l'as voulu je vais faire un truc sur Rihana.

Et si t'es toujours pas content ce sera les Pussycat Dolls.


----------



## Romuald (5 Février 2010)

coloquinte a dit:


> Ouaips mais sinon t'as pas aimé Beyoncé ?
> 
> Bon.
> 
> ...


Tu peux passer tout de suite aux Pussycat Dolls :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Février 2010)

*idem*





sinon ça:



[YOUTUBE]NCC9tKrtB7U&[/YOUTUBE].

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h42 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h50 ----------




jpmiss a dit:


> [YOUvTUBE]Mister Rock'n'rall[/YOUTUBE]






Ah ouais c'est bien ça. Du coup ça tourne en boucle ici. :love:

La banane, tu l'as pas déjà ?


----------



## la(n)guille (6 Février 2010)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5381023 a dit:
			
		

> [youtube]L5e1EtaSIt8[/youtube]



C'est très coon, j'adore...


----------



## thunderheart (6 Février 2010)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/tZiZ0EI8unM&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/tZiZ0EI8unM&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## TwoFour (7 Février 2010)

Je me suis remis le très bon Florent Vintrigner avec t'inquiète lazare


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2010)

[DM]x6i2o_a-perfect-circle-imagine_music[/DM]
Ouais. Tous le monde connait. Mais de temps en temps, c'est bien de remettre un coup de peinturlure auditive.


----------



## DeepDark (7 Février 2010)

mado a dit:


> En tous cas des promesses de collaborations tentantes.. :rose:
> 
> Bref, je vais aller écouter.



Oh oui 


A écouter les extraits dispo sur le net/iTunes et à écouter Couleur3, ça sent le _renouveau_...
(pas sûr que ça plaise à tout le monde, mais j'ai hâte de voir ce que ça donne)

------------------------------------------------------------


Sinon, l'aut' jour, j'ai pris une claque en entendant ça :

[YOUTUBE]uPfhqTUkPgU[/YOUTUBE]

Ben Howard

J'sais pas quoi, mais y'a _quelque chose_...


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (8 Février 2010)

[youtube]InBXu-iY7cw[/youtube]


----------



## shogun HD (8 Février 2010)

[YOUTUBE]Iw3so6ClU9I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## teo (8 Février 2010)

Quelques restes de week-end en ballade, Art of Noise, _Paranoimia_ (who's remembering the feat. of Max. Headroom ?  :love, Vampire Week-end (pop très Paul Simon, période _Graceland_, découverte matinale grâce à une sortie de placard dans Rolling Stones ) et en boucle, mon dernier achat sur le Store : Röyksopp, This Must Be It - EP. Un des meilleurs titres du groupe, sur *Junior* et l'entêtante voix de la toujours excellente Karin Dreijer.
This Must Be It	 (Single) / This Must Be It (Apparat Remix)* / This Must Be It (Rex the Dog's K-Dart Remix)** / This Must Be It (T.B.S. Remix)*** / This Must Be It (This Could Be Thin White Duke Remix)****

La vidéo, déconcertante
[YOUTUBE]61lgtPPpXCo[/YOUTUBE]

* prend ça dans le plexus, sombre et toujours plus sombre :love:
** avec par moment un synth très caraïbe, limite nauséeux bontempi.
*** clin d'il fun et ensoleillé au _Holiday_ de Madonna
**** minimaliste et tout en boucle, paresseux ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Février 2010)

teo a dit:


> Quelques restes de week-end en ballade, Art of Noise, _Paranoimia_ (who's remembering the feat. of Max. Headroom ?  :love,



J'avais le fameux concert avec Max Headroom en Laserdisc...
Je l'ai copié sur DVD depuis.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (8 Février 2010)

On croyais la musique morte avec MJ et bien...

[youtube]18gDUzL2mLQ[/youtube]

en voici la preuve


----------



## shogun HD (8 Février 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> J'avais le fameux concert avec Max Headroom en Laserdisc...
> Je l'ai copié sur DVD depuis.


 

dans ce style........ 

[YOUTUBE]ZEPq0FvFm3g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## KARL40 (8 Février 2010)

Bon ... Faut juste espérer que "`Mini Daddy" grandisse bien ... 
Il pourra se la péter comme les CYPRESS HILL et leur "Superstar"
version métal ...

[YOUTUBE]Meb2_DuZ3f4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (9 Février 2010)

Ca m'étonnerais que mini daddy nous ponde un truc aussi bon que ça.    

[youtube]ORy-RiO8H6k[/youtube]

En tout cas c'est très mal parti.


----------



## hegemonikon (9 Février 2010)

La charmante *Mayra Andrade* a du talent: _Comme s'il en pleuvait
_ 
[DM]x6ck73[/DM]


----------



## wteaw (9 Février 2010)

Bruce et Tom Morello.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KBIaA6BKiys[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (9 Février 2010)

wteaw a dit:


> Bruce et Tom Morello.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KBIaA6BKiys[/YOUTUBE]



Les balises youtube c'est comme ça qu'on les utilise    

[YOUTUBE]KBIaA6BKiys[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## thunderheart (9 Février 2010)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/qHe255mkI2E&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/qHe255mkI2E&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## HAL-9000 (9 Février 2010)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="445" height="364"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/j-W6CB5kaho&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&color1=0x5d1719&color2=0xcd311b&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/j-W6CB5kaho&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&color1=0x5d1719&color2=0xcd311b&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="445" height="364"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## MacSedik (9 Février 2010)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/gHhlaspXVgo&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/gHhlaspXVgo&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

Cut Chemist - The Garden


----------



## HAL-9000 (9 Février 2010)

MacSedik a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]watch?v=gHhlaspXVgo[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Cut Chemist - The Garden



 :love: Ma préférée, j'avoue 

Sinon y'a ca aussi 

[YOUTUBE]<object width="445" height="364"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/gHhlaspXVgo&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&color1=0x5d1719&color2=0xcd311b&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/gHhlaspXVgo&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&color1=0x5d1719&color2=0xcd311b&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="445" height="364"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## MacSedik (9 Février 2010)

OOps désolé corrigée


----------



## HAL-9000 (9 Février 2010)

Copieur


----------



## MacSedik (9 Février 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Copieur




une autre pour la route 
[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/k8UG38aAbmQ&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/k8UG38aAbmQ&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Chang (10 Février 2010)

C'est pas tous les jours que c'est *gratuit* alors pour ceux un peu curieux, Ghostly offre en telechargement *gratis* (on pourra pas dire que c'etait pas clair) ce que le label nomme lui meme de "l'avant-pop" ... rien que le nom me fait rire ...

Mais cessons les colibets et ouvrons les oreilles ... 

Si c'est bien ? Je ne sais pas ... ca depend si ca vous plait ou pas ... 







Ah oui aussi, je voulais preciser, pour les rapiats, les pres-de-leurs-sous, les Ecossais qui sommeillent en vous, les bas de laine troues du dimanche ... c'est *GRATUIT* !!!​


----------



## bobbynountchak (10 Février 2010)

Ouais ouais, attends là, ça ça a l'air bien gentil ton truc, mais ça coute combien au juste?


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (10 Février 2010)

Ce n'est pas si gratuit que cela puisqu'il faut ouvrir un compte.


----------



## silvio (10 Février 2010)

Pouêt

Ben moi j'ai profité d'une offre à 20 pour compléter mes rayonnages
3 vinyls que j'arrivais pas à numériser 

2 albums en 1 :





Incontournable :





Un best of que j'aurais pu me faire à 80% à partir des originaux, mais à ce prix là ....





Pis le premier que j'avais raté





Je retourne me coucher


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (10 Février 2010)

[youtube]gsN3nptiz3M[/youtube]


----------



## naas (10 Février 2010)

bien vu le wake up


----------



## Anonyme (12 Février 2010)

[YOUTUBE]mTwyzE4CJlY[/YOUTUBE]

LA BASE.
Et le "Ah ouais, quand même". :love:
Merci mon vinc'


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (12 Février 2010)

Une musique de saison    

[youtube]w8dq9NodWDY[/youtube]


----------



## Anonyme (12 Février 2010)

Two Step Horror


[YOUTUBE]AOqtozx6Vu8[/YOUTUBE]




pis ça aussi:

[YOUTUBE]cWDXydo9SoU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## hegemonikon (12 Février 2010)

Pub lyonnaise: *Buridane*

[YOUTUBE]Jbu7yTckIF8[/YOUTUBE]

Attention les mirettes et la claque: *Sandra NKaké *
_
Happy

_[YOUTUBE]tgVmDaeGovg[/YOUTUBE]

Reprise de Brassens:_ La mauvaise réputation:

_[YOUTUBE]NNjVFDS56gY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fìx (13 Février 2010)

Découvert en jouant au dernier PES :

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/XX3w_PlGReU&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/XX3w_PlGReU&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

Complètement perché! J'kiffe! :love:


----------



## teo (14 Février 2010)

Chang a dit:


> C'est pas tous les jours que c'est *gratuit* alors pour ceux un peu curieux, Ghostly offre en telechargement *gratis* (on pourra pas dire que c'etait pas clair) ce que le label nomme lui meme de "l'avant-pop" ... rien que le nom me fait rire ...
> 
> Mais cessons les colibets et ouvrons les oreilles ...
> 
> ...



Gratuit si on est domicilié aux USA. Introuvable sur Amazon.fr et mon compte sur le .com n'est pas autorisé à le tc. Dommage 

Bulldozer dominical en attendant que j'aille acheter le dernier Massive Attack en dur. Pas envie d'immatériel pour cette galette là.

*The Crystal Method*, _Keep hope alive (Para BT's creative methode)_, Pacha Zenith Ibiza '98 (1998)
*Moderat*, Moderat (2009)
*Röyksopp*, _This Must Be It (Apparat Remix)_, This Must Be It - EP (2009)
*Jori Hulkkonen*, Man from Earth (Bonus Track Version) (2009)
*Ian Pooley*, Since then (2000)

_This Must Be It (Apparat Remix)_
[YOUTUBE]aklt5R8Rl04[/YOUTUBE]

_A New Error_
[YOUTUBE]l2mTCY0CNSI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## itako (14 Février 2010)

Le dernier RJD2 est vraiment sympa.




​


----------



## HAL-9000 (14 Février 2010)

itako a dit:


> Le dernier RJD2 est vraiment sympa.



Ben fait nous partager


----------



## itako (14 Février 2010)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/a6VQuTBa9Us&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/a6VQuTBa9Us&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## MacSedik (14 Février 2010)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/KXJzOJlfK5M&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/KXJzOJlfK5M&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE] 


Mais ce n'est pas mon préféré...


[YOUTUBE]<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/qKU1wscjOWg&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/qKU1wscjOWg&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## freefalling (14 Février 2010)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/HTQubWecuv8&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/HTQubWecuv8&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## HAL-9000 (14 Février 2010)

Merchi :love:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Février 2010)

Les Spice Girls version seventies.
Au moins ça avait de la gueule.
[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ElqU3ZGXoXo&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&color1=0xe1600f&color2=0xfebd01"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ElqU3ZGXoXo&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&color1=0xe1600f&color2=0xfebd01" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]
Et elles n'avaient pas 20 ans.


----------



## mado (15 Février 2010)

Tiens, les petits nantais sortent (enfin) un nouvel album..

A composer soi-même.


(J'espère qu'il sera moins décevant que le Massive Attack..)


----------



## silvio (15 Février 2010)

Smooth : sam 13 victoire 2 montpellier
Tu y étais ?

Un morceau du prochain BRMC


----------



## jpmiss (15 Février 2010)

La découverte du jour:

[YOUTUBE]xK8VzuF9zqE[/YOUTUBE]

:love:


----------



## tsss (15 Février 2010)

The Strokes 

[YOUTUBE]hfDTkxV-X2w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## MacSedik (15 Février 2010)

bon vu ton avatar c'était prévisible! 
(pochette qui n'est pas la même sur la version US)


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (16 Février 2010)

Après Nigel Kennedy, voici d'autres virtuoses du violon    

[youtube]_1M-qGSoAy8[/youtube]


----------



## Chang (16 Février 2010)

teo a dit:


> Gratuit si on est domicilié aux USA. Introuvable sur Amazon.fr et mon compte sur le .com n'est pas autorisé à le tc. Dommage



C'est gratuit et vas-y qye ca se plaint tout le temps ... :rateau: ... Bon en fait comme je passe par un VPN pour surfer sur le net, ca fait comme si j'etais aux USA, donc j'avions point vu. Oups !!

Pour me faire pardonner:

[YOUTUBE]Eg3PwxxZL2g[/YOUTUBE]


​


----------



## freefalling (16 Février 2010)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/dZGmyzwB1tM&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/dZGmyzwB1tM&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

@Chang -> i LOVE it


----------



## DeepDark (16 Février 2010)

[YOUTUBE]OZOnswWmXMQ[/YOUTUBE]

Ou

Bref, General Elektriks


----------



## Anonyme (16 Février 2010)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/lIdRlq7RmOc&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/lIdRlq7RmOc&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## jpmiss (16 Février 2010)

[YOUTUBE]ZhV235GakRE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (16 Février 2010)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5393376 a dit:
			
		

> Après Nigel Kennedy, voici d'autres virtuoses du violon



Je suis déçu par le clip. Je pensais qu'on aurait un mec qui fait la truie.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (17 Février 2010)

Ca date des années 90 et non 80 et en plus c'est américain, alors pas de porno dans les clips forcément


----------



## koeklin (17 Février 2010)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5394751 a dit:
			
		

> [...] en plus c'est américain[...]


Rectification tout à fait primordiale : Rednex est un groupe suédois, je dis ça pour ta culture générale, même c'est si très très dur à placer au milieu d'une conversation de tes soirées mondaines. 
Quoique...


----------



## silvio (17 Février 2010)

koeklin a dit:


> Rectification tout à fait primordiale : Rednex est un groupe suédois, je dis ça pour ta culture générale, même c'est si très très dur à placer au milieu d'une conversation de tes soirées mondaines.
> Quoique...



Les Suédois ne font pas de porno ?


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (17 Février 2010)

koeklin a dit:


> Rectification tout à fait primordiale : Rednex est un groupe suédois



En effet, c'est primordial    

Bon voici un groupe cubain ou espagnol.    

[youtube]W2W6pRDtwEg[/youtube]

Ah merde c'est encore des suédois.... Je suppute le fait que MJ ait été en réalité un suédois déguisé pour des raison marketing et que la couleur n'ait pas tenue.


----------



## Selthis (18 Février 2010)

Definitely Maybe - Oasis.
Rien de mieux quand on vient de se faire larguer comme une m****


----------



## freefalling (19 Février 2010)

*Stand On The Word* (T. H. version) que j'apprécie tout particulièrement.

Toutefois, "x" interrogations et infos circulent sur le net sur les origines et reprises du morceau. Aussi, après avoir mené la délicate (et longue) enquête, quelques explications pour les intéressés :

*- Version originale -* 1982
Le morceau original (quasi introuvable, on trouve le vinyle en version "pre-release" à 270&#8364; sur le net) est interprété par la Celestial Choir of the First Baptist Church of Crown Heights de Brooklyn à New-York, conduite par Ms. Phyllis Joubert en 1982 (puis ressorti 3 ans plus tard sous le nom de The Joubert Singers) avec pour soliste Kim Thomas-Locker.
On doit cette version au trop peu reconnu Walter Gibbons, 
_"The record was recorded in his local church -- the Jus Born studios were only a couple of blocks away. Walter played this record after the church pressed up a couple of hundred copies for the congregation. The song soon&#65279; became a Garage, Loft and Zanzibar classic_ (ndl: clubs "downtown" des années '70 / '80)."
[YOUTUBE]HBGOeDrg2xM[/YOUTUBE]

*- T. Humphries version -&#8232;* 1985 (?)
Contrairement à ce que l'on trouvera partout (et encore sur la vidéo ci-dessous), Larry Levan n&#8217;est pour rien dans l&#8217;écriture ni dans la production du morceau. On doit ce travail à Tony Humphries. La confusion vient du fait que ce titre tourne sur les peers depuis plusieurs années avec souvent pour nom "Larry Levan Remix" ou "Larry Levan Reedit", L.L. qui a simplement joué ce morceau dans les clubs New Yorkais à l'époque.
Internet aura aussi écorché le titre en confondant _"Stand On The Word"_ par _"Stand On The Wor*l*d"_.
[YOUTUBE]HMRq1Z_WyTc[/YOUTUBE]

*- Keedz version -* 2008
La rumeur affirmait que le duo Justice qui était à l'origine de remix, de par la grande ressemblance avec leur titre D.A.N.C.E
Mais derrière Keedz se cachent en fait les producteurs de house Julien Jabre et les Next Evidence.
La confusion vient en fait que
- vers 2:20min on peu reconnaître la mélodie de Stevie Wonder "Superstition" qui a aussi été repris par Justice.
- Justice s'est aussi inspiré des Jouberts Singers pour D.A.N.C.E.
- enfin, Keedz fait partie de la team de ED BANGERS, label de Justice, entre autre.
Pour l'info, le morceau n'a pas été samplé mais rechanté par la chorale d&#8217;origine (Joubert Singers / Brooklyn) avec en chanteuse solo une jeune américaine Alexia Velazquez.
[YOUTUBE]mG_eIDMOvfM[/YOUTUBE]

*Envie de karaoker ?*
That's how he works, that's how, the good Lord, he works.
That's how the Good&#65279; Lord works, that's how he works.
We must not question the Good Lord, have faith in God & trust his word.
We don't know how, we don't know where. 
Choose ye this day, whom ye shall serve.
Stand on the word.
The word of God.
STAND!

*That's all folks *


----------



## Epépé (19 Février 2010)

6 heures de mix de Kraftwerk par Strictly Kev  

(_Pas vu ici mais je peux me tromper_)


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2010)

Et hop:


[YOUTUBE]lPpUFBVSyWs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## jpmiss (20 Février 2010)

[YOUTUBE]Sth0IYq29C0[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]3LpwbSV2V44[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Epépé (20 Février 2010)

The Drums - Saddest Summer 

C'est frais, léger, pas forcément de saison ...


[YOUTUBE]ROQTZHez5XE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## teo (20 Février 2010)

Un écho personnel au message de Freefalling, pour le remercier du plaisir de la découverte et de son travail d'investigation   

Labi Siffre, The Music of Labi Siffre.







> Dreamer
> (1975 - from Labi Siffre's album "Remember My Song"
> (Lyric:Siffre / Melody:Hill)
> 
> ...


----------



## Kinesam (21 Février 2010)

Est ce que il y a des gens qui écoutent du Funk et qui pourrait conseiller quelques artistes???
Ce serait cool! =)


----------



## jpmiss (21 Février 2010)

Georges Clinton?


----------



## la(n)guille (21 Février 2010)

Bill Clinton?


----------



## teo (21 Février 2010)

Funk ? Avec leurs dizaines d'albums et les deux fois où j'ai pu les voir en concert, je te conseillerai Prince et Maceo Parker. En tout cas, ils correspondent à ce que je pense être le funk 


Je découvre - il me faut le temps parfois - _The Slip_ des NIN, ou plus simplement, je découvre NIN.
Je le partage légalement en P2P depuis des mois (juin ?) depuis que j'avais découvert qu'ils l'offraient au téléchargement sur leur site. 

Indus. Sombre. Calme. Agité. Energie. Je n'imaginais pas ça du tout comme cela. Certains morceaux, je pense à _Discipline_, pourrait être la base d'un bon remix (il me fait penser à un morceau sur _Black Tie White Noise_ de D. Bowie).

Et une petite demande aux connaisseurs, *NIN*, quel autre album pour continuer ?





Plus tard, ce sera logiquement _Earthling_ de Bowie. Energétique.


----------



## fedo (21 Février 2010)

> Et une petite demande aux connaisseurs, *NIN*, quel autre album pour continuer ?



ça dépend des titres qui te plaisent sur _the Slip_.
si t'aimes l'expérimental calme sans parole (et gratuit), il y a les _Ghots I-IV_.
si tu apprécies l'énergie et la puissance: _Year Zero_, un sans faute ou presque
si tu privilégies le côté groovy: _With Teeth_
si tu préfères le côté aérien et commercial: _The Fragile_
si tu souhaites entendre une des pièces maîtresses du rock industriel: _The Downward Spiral_
si tu veux remonter à la genèse du groupe: _Pretty Hate Machine_

niveau recherche de sonorités, AMHA les meilleurs: _The Downward Spiral, Year Zero_

si ton voisin te prend la tête, l'album de remix _Further the spiral_ avec les remix de _Mr. Self Destruct_. il va se calmer rapidement




> Certains morceaux, je pense à _Discipline_, pourrait être la base d'un bon remix



il y a des dizaines d'EP et d'albums de remix de _NIN_.

Reznor et Clouser sont d'excellents remixeurs/producteurs.


----------



## yvos (21 Février 2010)

J'aime bien Broken, moi, mais cela s'écarte beaucoup trop de the slip


----------



## Chang (21 Février 2010)

freefalling a dit:


> Toutefois, "x" interrogations et infos circulent sur le net sur les origines et reprises du morceau. Aussi, après avoir mené la délicate (et longue) enquête, quelques explications pour les intéressés :



Merci bien pour les explications, j'ai en fait achete ce morceau sur internet, le fameux Larry Levan Mix et le Aclapella ... Levan a quand meme fournit quantite d'edits, pas vraiment de remix, de ce quil jouait, et aussi pour ses besoins a lui pour que ce soit mieux adapte a son style ... 

Curieux donc, mais fort possible pour un morceau de ces annees ou pas mal de productions restent mysterieuses. 

Quand au remix de Keedz, c'est d'un pathetique somptueux qui denature un original sublime. On dirait un de ces remix des chansons de Bob Marley. On met un beat, une hihat et en avant nous autres ...  ... 

Et pour courronner, les ptits malins qui postent le clip sur Youtube sont meme pas capables de crediter le morceau comme il faut, et on va donc avoir tout un public qui pensent que Keedz a produit le morceau. Bravo ... re -  ...


----------



## jpmiss (21 Février 2010)

fedo a dit:


> ça dépend des titres qui te plaisent sur _the Slip_.
> si t'aimes l'expérimental calme sans parole (et gratuit), il y a les _Ghots I-IV_.
> si tu apprécies l'énergie et la puissance: _Year Zero_, un sans faute ou presque
> si tu privilégies le côté groovy: _With Teeth_
> ...






yvos a dit:


> J'aime bien Broken, moi, mais cela s'écarte beaucoup trop de the slip



Bref, toute la production de NIN sans exception.
A quoi on pourra associer un bootleg qu'on trouve sans beaucoup chercher en collaboration avec Peter Murphy (Bauhaus) et TV On The Radio


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (22 Février 2010)

Des chorégraphes comme on en fait plus    

[youtube]wmin5WkOuPw[/youtube]


----------



## fedo (22 Février 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Bref, toute la production de NIN sans exception.
> A quoi on pourra associer un bootleg qu'on trouve sans beaucoup chercher en collaboration avec Peter Murphy (Bauhaus) et TV On The Radio



j'aime pas _Broken_


----------



## Alex666 (22 Février 2010)

AntiFlag ce matin ds la voiture pour aller taffer ça m'a bien réveillé mais la j'suis a nouveaux HS... vive les we...

[YOUTUBE]Aa5KJ5C-QP8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## teo (22 Février 2010)

_@fedo, yvos, jpmiss: je sens que je vais les essayer tous 
Merci pour les infos _

Hé, euh, qui va voir les MGMT au Trabendo le 23 mars ? - ils passent aussi à Botanique à BXL - et un nouvel album en avril... 

Allez, ma préférée, _Time To Pretend_, sur *Oracular Spectacular*, si cyniques à leur âge et sur leur "carrière"...

[YOUTUBE]A_OUqukBHT0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## jpmiss (22 Février 2010)

fedo a dit:


> j'aime pas _Broken_



Hou! La honte hé!


----------



## Anonyme (23 Février 2010)

[YOUTUBE]NJsIEqHrCOI[/YOUTUBE]

Pas loin de l'AX blanc mousse, stationné près de l'Oise. Forcément bien perché à cause de l'aquarium improvisé et des leffes pti' lait.

Y'avait beaucoup d'ombres. Les gens cherchaient des trucs en l'air. On s'envolait tous un peu en se demandant où était passée la terre

_"Maman, plus tard je voudrais être chaman."_

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 01h44 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 01h37 ----------

Ma préférée, c'est Ra Djo Delhj... mais y'a pô en ligne. :rose:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 01h47 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 01h44 ----------

Alors, voilà. :style:


----------



## freefalling (23 Février 2010)

Pour la mystérieuse Toni Fisher ....

[YOUTUBE]IlE6eHEENg4[/YOUTUBE]
Envie de karaoker ?

Également premier morceau à proposer ce qui sera nommé bientôt _phasing_, tout droit sorti des expérimentations de Larry Levine en 1959 (Terry Riley et consorts ne sont pas bien loin tout de même... ).

Pour la petit histoire, Shanklin {compositeur} se plaignait des vocales de Toni Fisher {alors sa compagne} trop faibles dans le montage orignal. Comme il était trop tard pour modifier les niveaux -le mix était en mono- Levine {ingé son} réalisa deux bandes identiques du master mono et les transféra simultanément sur un troisième enregistreur, en jouant avec les fréquences dans le but de "lever" la voix. Alors que les deux pistes ne se trouvèrent pas parfaitement synchronisées, un effet accidentel se produisit, donnant au morceau un son tourbillonnant, décrit aussi comme "_the wind blowing through an aluminium Christmas tree_".
On apellera cela "phasing", "flanging" ou encore "electronic phasing" selon.
-> {Tout cela influença vite un jeune Jimi Hendrix&#8230; qui deviendra fou de _phasing_, quitte à en mettre partout, sur la guitare, la batterie, sur les effets...}


----------



## teo (23 Février 2010)

Mon premier souvenir de phasing, c'était vers mes 11 ans, j'écoutais en douce les hit parade club sur je ne sais plus quelle station périphérique, en mono et _ça faisait du vent dans le sapin de Noël_, ouais  

Là, revival acid house avec Baby Ford, 1988 - _Oochy Koochy (Konrad Cadet Mix)_, Jamie Principle avec _Baby wants to ride_, et M/A/A/R/R/S, entre autres.

[YOUTUBE]JyqaKr2e2GM[/YOUTUBE]                  [YOUTUBE]sbfcIcaNiN0[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]eGPhUr-T6UM[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## KARL40 (23 Février 2010)

Puisque l'on parle de se bouger le popotin, autant le faire sans contrôle ...

[YOUTUBE]eFNdAmvpaKs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (23 Février 2010)

teo a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]eGPhUr-T6UM[/YOUTUBE]



Tiens... 
J'ai une galette avec un remix de ce machin. Marmotte et Cie. Ca vieilli hein ?!


----------



## Chang (24 Février 2010)

teo a dit:


> Mon premier souvenir de phasing, c'était vers mes 11 ans, j'écoutais en douce les hit parade club sur je ne sais plus quelle station périphérique, en mono et _ça faisait du vent dans le sapin de Noël_, ouais
> 
> Là, revival acid house avec Baby Ford, 1988 - _Oochy Koochy (Konrad Cadet Mix)_, Jamie Principle avec _Baby wants to ride_, et M/A/A/R/R/S, entre autres.



AAAaah les premiers jours de la house ... des tracks fait avec trois bouts de ficelles mais qui sonnent toujours. Ca a un peu vieillit, mais pas trop ...  ...

Khyu >> il doit y avoir une centaine de remixes faits a partir du track de MARSS, de meme que pour le fameux Yeke Yeke de Mory Kante ou le French Kiss maintes fois poste dans ce fil ...

PPF

*Moodymann - J.A.N.*


[YOUTUBE]G3Y2OpMSl28[/YOUTUBE]

:love:​


----------



## Macuserman (24 Février 2010)

Salut à tous !

Moi j'adore une musique, mais impossible de la trouver sur le net, ou alors je recherche dans les mauvais termes&#8230; En anglais comme en français.
Shazam n'a pas assez de temps pour la reconnaître. Si quelqu'un arrivait à m'identifier la chanson de la seconde partie de cette vidéo, ça serait sympa (c'est très audible vers 00:58).

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w4mH-0zriRM&feature=player_embedded


----------



## tysell29 (24 Février 2010)

Salut,

J'ai découvert 
[YOUTUBE]"http://www.youtube.com/v/Q0DqPSF2fyo&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Q0DqPSF2fyo&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


Avant- hier sur california 101 west coast radio , depuis je le fais tourner en boucle , avec 
des version plus rock voir hard .

Steph.


----------



## teo (24 Février 2010)

Khyu a dit:


> Tiens...
> J'ai une galette avec un remix de ce machin. Marmotte et Cie. Ca vieilli hein ?!



Non, non, c'est comme moi, M|A|R|R|S ne bouge pas     Et toujours dispo sur le Store  Pour rebondir sur la remarque de Chang, le morceau est composé d'un nombre plus ou moins reconnaissables de samples (Ah Thunderbirds Are Go! ou Mars Needs Women  :love: j'ai récemment trouvé la liste sur la page wiki du morceau). Un _one shot_, mais l'un des meilleurs.

Là, _Flying Around_ et *La-Boum* sur Mercedes-Benz Mixed Tape 13... ils en sont à la 30e...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2010)

Chang a dit:


> Moodymann



Tu changes pas de main, toi hein ? 

Bon sinon les deux papy electro, j'ai un truc sur le feu pour vous. 
Vous avez le choix. Plutôt Indie ou progressive... Choisissez !

A vos dards. Prêt. Fartez.


----------



## mado (24 Février 2010)

Pfff, je serais bien venue les écouter au 110 ce soir.


----------



## freefalling (24 Février 2010)

Pour nos cocos electro de la nuit, j'aurais bien proposé ceci, mais ce n'est pas ce que j'écoute en ce moment 

Ce soir, retour en 1996, et au trip-hop avec Londinium

[YOUTUBE]HFZt4Y2_MHE[/YOUTUBE]

... mais aussi celle-là, ou celle-ci, et elle ... soit un album que j'aime presque au complet, selon les moments.


----------



## KARL40 (24 Février 2010)

Le nouvel album des SILVER MOUNT ZION " Kollaps Tradixionales"






Déjà plusieurs fois évoqué ici, j'adore toujours, donc on oublie le "tra-la-la (band)" et on passe
directement à la musique ...

[YOUTUBE]l8TcBEh_UCM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2010)

freefalling a dit:


> Pour nos cocos electro de la nuit, j'aurais bien proposé ceci, mais ce n'est pas ce que j'écoute en ce moment



_"Chéri, faut qu'on parle."_


----------



## Chang (25 Février 2010)

Khyu a dit:


> Tu changes pas de main, toi hein ?



Je sens que ca vient ...  ...



Khyu a dit:


> Bon sinon les deux papy electro, j'ai un truc sur le feu pour vous.
> Vous avez le choix. Plutôt Indie ou progressive... Choisissez !



Euh, la 3 ...  ... 

Balances tout on fera le tri ...

​


----------



## freefalling (25 Février 2010)

[YOUTUBE]oRAoKCCirJA[/YOUTUBE]
Envie de karaoker ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Février 2010)

Les Runaways
[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/pMDn6V7ZLhE&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&color1=0xe1600f&color2=0xfebd01"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/pMDn6V7ZLhE&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&color1=0xe1600f&color2=0xfebd01" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

Depuis que j'ai découvert ce groupe, je me dis que je ne suis pas né à la bonne époque.
Aujourd'hui,  comme groupe de la même tranche d'âge, on a le choix entre les Jonas Brothers et les Tokio Hotel.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2010)

Chang a dit:


> Balances tout on fera le tri ...





_


Bah je balance pas le tout. Juste un goût de pomme._

::: Playlist :::

Here I Am Again - Gaetano Parisio 
Raptor - Cirez D 
Alfon - Pryda 
Anesthetic - The Fix 
Remaking Of A Cyborg - Cid Inc. 
Confronted (Martin Landsky rmx) - Pan Pot 
Loaded - Pryda 
Community Funk (Deadmau5 rmx) - Carbon Community & Buru Funk 
Docklands - Bradler & Cid Inc. 
Lulu la Nantaise (Audiard) - Les Tontons Flingueurs​


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (26 Février 2010)

[youtube]7IiLZ0dvDWU[/youtube]


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Février 2010)

pithiviers a dit:


> Depuis que j'ai découvert ce groupe, je me dis que je ne suis pas né à la bonne époque.


On s'en serait douté...
Tu as également loupé Nikki and the Corvettes, alors.




> Aujourd'hui,  comme groupe de la même tranche d'âge, on a le choix entre les Jonas Brothers et les Tokio Hotel.



Nan... Y'a ça : 

[YOUTUBE]f0yleULPsq4[/YOUTUBE]

La filiation est carrément assumée.

Du bon Rock'n'couettes, basique et pas prise de tête... Qui plus est, c'est pas les girls-bands nerveux qui manquent, en cherchant bien...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2010)

pithiviers a dit:


> Aujourd'hui,  comme groupe de la même tranche d'âge, on a le choix entre les Jonas Brothers et les Tokio Hotel.



Mais arrête un peu cette permanente rengaine réac'. A ton âge en plus... 

La preuve du contraire avec ce que nous montre l'oncle Patoch'.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Février 2010)

Y'a des jours où je me demande si je préfère pas des gamins comme Khyu et Chang, et leur électro de merde...


----------



## silvio (26 Février 2010)

Y en plein du rock à couettes :

[YOUTUBE]ig5HgZGxnHQ[/YOUTUBE]

Elastica tourne encore ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Février 2010)

silvio a dit:


> Y en plein du rock à couettes :
> 
> [J'ENTUBE]RADASSES[/J'ENTUBE]


Un poil trop sucre, à mon goût... 

Sinon : 

[YOUTUBE]4DXXJQhxh4o[/YOUTUBE]


 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h11 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h01 ----------




coloquinte a dit:


> Mais arrête un peu cette permanente rengaine réac'. A ton âge en plus...



Je me dis quand même que avec les moyens fantastiques qu'il a actuellement de chercher et d'écouter ce qu'il veut, s'il avait été ado vers 77, il aurait été condamné à se fader les Rubettes et les Martin Circus en boucle... Il fallait vraiment se sortir les pouces du fion pour pouvoir écouter certains albums, quand tu n'habitais pas sur Paris... Et encore... 


Allez! J'y colle un bon 14 en vert à Petitvié... Mais c'est bien parce qu'il n'y a plus de rouge...


----------



## KARL40 (26 Février 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> ... s'il avait été ado vers 77, il aurait été condamné à se fader les Rubettes et les Martin Circus en boucle... I



Pourquoi ? Il y avait autre chose en 77 ? :rateau:

[YOUTUBE]meNsTZy2JJs[/YOUTUBE]

Tous les occasions sont bonnes pour écouter un p'tit CLASH


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Février 2010)

KARL40 a dit:


> Pourquoi ? Il y avait autre chose en 77 ? :rateau:



Ouais... Mais est-ce qu'il aurait réussi à les trouver ?...


----------



## Pouasson (26 Février 2010)

Merci papa.

[YOUTUBE]BJCTrolF3CY[/YOUTUBE]

Edit : comprend pas pourquoi la vidéo s'affiche pas.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BJCTrolF3CY


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Février 2010)

Poissondezil a dit:


> Merci papa.
> 
> [J'ENTUBE]Peau de nib'![/J'ENTUBE]
> 
> Edit : comprend pas pourquoi la vidéo s'affiche pas.




Perce qu'il ne fallait coller que ça :BJCTrolF3CY entre les balises

Beef-nose!


----------



## Pouasson (26 Février 2010)

Bein merci!


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2010)

Au lycée, j'écoutais plutôt ça:
[YOUTUBE]-Fz85FE0KtQ[/YOUTUBE]

Putain, c'est trop le bordel les balises sur internet explorer.
J'en ai jaimais autant chier pour metttre une vidéo.


----------



## tsss (26 Février 2010)

[YOUTUBE]7AR-psB762I[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]T2gdbQpESNY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Chang (26 Février 2010)

*Manolo - Lose Myself*


[YOUTUBE]PxnCHhshu5A[/YOUTUBE]

:love:​


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2010)

Chang a dit:


> :love:​



Pareil. :love:​


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2010)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/YB7XOXcSCJY&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/YB7XOXcSCJY&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2010)

Et pendant ce temps, dans les petites salles....



[YOUTUBE]FXI_ajyVAd8&[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## HAL-9000 (26 Février 2010)

Le top du top 

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/8nTFjVm9sTQ&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/8nTFjVm9sTQ&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## teo (27 Février 2010)

Khyu a dit:


> _
> 
> 
> Bah je balance pas le tout. Juste un goût de pomme._
> (...)​



Je découvre... je déguste... pendant que le gamin dort


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2010)

Swastika Eyes
[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/uXQ0Wrh_bjg&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&color1=0xe1600f&color2=0xfebd01"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/uXQ0Wrh_bjg&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&color1=0xe1600f&color2=0xfebd01" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## teo (27 Février 2010)

EtVlan a dit:


> Pour les nostalgiques:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



De l'or en barre, disco hispanique, merci Ced pour la (re-)découverte :love:
_Yes Sir, I Can Boogie_, *Baccara* sur _Baccara - The Collection_ (attention, la version du Store est devenu ces dernières semaine un album _partiel_, sans ce titre :/ ))
Indispensable à toute discothèque pas trop sérieuse et pour faire chier Khyu et quelques autres  

"live"
[YOUTUBE]7fGedKNUQu0[/YOUTUBE]

Elles oscillent entre des ménines de Velasquez pré-Almodovar et des actrices de porn suédois 70ish, les lyrics et les voix sont une merveille de sous-entendus sexuels comme j'aime :love:

Ensuite, j'enchaine avec *Tori Amos* et son _Boys For Pele_


----------



## yvos (27 Février 2010)

[YOUTUBE]KMDCM5OAOaE[/YOUTUBE]
:love:


----------



## Pamoi (27 Février 2010)

[YOUTUBE]2a4gyJsY0mc[/YOUTUBE]​
:love:


----------



## Macuserman (27 Février 2010)

La dernière en date ? 
Blackened Blue Eyes de The Charlatans !

[YOUTUBE]lgOD-eVSLI0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pouasson (27 Février 2010)

Mieux comme ça 



Macuserman a dit:


> La dernière en date ?
> Blackened Blue Eyes de The Charlatans !
> 
> [YOUTUBE]lgOD-eVSLI0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Macuserman (27 Février 2010)

Corrigé à l'instant, j'avais mis les mauvaises choses entre les balises !


----------



## HAL-9000 (27 Février 2010)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/sx_lBt-O2gE&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/sx_lBt-O2gE&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

Ou dans la rubrique années 90 aussi


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2010)

Staralfur
[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/_sUVm77WjE0&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&color1=0xe1600f&color2=0xfebd01"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/_sUVm77WjE0&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&color1=0xe1600f&color2=0xfebd01" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]
Il doit y avoir quelque chose de magique dans l'air en Islande pour qu'un si petit pays nous sorte de telle perle.
En quelques années on a eut Björk, Gus Gus, Gang Bang, Sigur Ros et j'en passe. Tout ça d'un pays moins peuplé que Nice.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Ou dans la rubrique années 90 aussi



Un très très bon remix sur une galette white label... :love:
*A encoder*


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/sx_lBt-O2gE&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/sx_lBt-O2gE&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Ou dans la rubrique années 90 aussi


Ce ne  serait pas la musique qui a servit de bande sonore à "Bo le lavabo" de Lagaff?
[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/mKSk-3yiVx0&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&color1=0xe1600f&color2=0xfebd01"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/mKSk-3yiVx0&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&color1=0xe1600f&color2=0xfebd01" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Février 2010)

C'est  tellement ressemblant qu'il y a de fortes chances que ce soit le cas.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Février 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> C'est  tellement ressemblant qu'il y a de fortes chances que ce soit le cas.


T'es pas encore sorti acheter les croissants à Madame, toi ?... Allez! File!


----------



## freefalling (28 Février 2010)

Délibérément la version de 1965, "more seductive"  

[YOUTUBE]MwlWobbia6k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fab'Fab (1 Mars 2010)

Tiens, j'ai du Rod Stewart dans mon iTunes ? :mouais:


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (1 Mars 2010)

[youtube]KHYj1-3QrrY[/youtube]


----------



## polaroid62 (1 Mars 2010)

Moi j'ecoute : metal, new wave, rock , Electro , house , techno.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (1 Mars 2010)

polaroid62 a dit:


> Moi j'ecoute : metal, new wave, rock , Electro , house , techno.



Super


----------



## HAL-9000 (1 Mars 2010)

polaroid62 a dit:


> Moi j'ecoute : metal, new wave, rock , Electro , house , techno.


 
T'es éclectique oui...


----------



## Pamoi (1 Mars 2010)

polaroid62 a dit:


> Moi j'ecoute : metal, new wave, rock , Electro , house , techno.


Tiens, toi qui aime le métal....du Thrash Russe, avec une chanteuse assez balèze vocalement

[YOUTUBE]tJtVgqN4Mnw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bobbynountchak (1 Mars 2010)

Du thrash avec une chanteuse, c'est pas du thrash, c'est de la merde.


----------



## Fab'Fab (1 Mars 2010)

:love:


----------



## Pamoi (1 Mars 2010)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Du thrash avec une chanteuse, c'est pas du thrash, c'est de la merde.



pffff.....


----------



## macarel (1 Mars 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Tiens, j'ai du Rod Stewart dans mon iTunes ? :mouais:


J'espère bien, Gasoline alley peut-être?:love:
Si tu aime les crooners, essaie The Great American Songbook :love:


----------



## Dark-Tintin (1 Mars 2010)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Du thrash avec une chanteuse, c'est pas du thrash, c'est de la merde.




Il reste des gens censés dans ce monde


----------



## itako (1 Mars 2010)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Il reste des gens censés dans ce monde



Bin imaginons une chanteuse obèse sous crack au crâne rasé entrain de baigner dans son propre cycle mensuel jusqu'à s'en badigeonner le visage et en faire des gargarismes dans un micro sous distorsion ça peut être un peu trash non? hin?

Non? pourquoi non?


----------



## Macuserman (1 Mars 2010)

Moi aujourd'hui c'était ça:

[YOUTUBE]ZefUZrLZmNE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dark-Tintin (1 Mars 2010)

itako a dit:


> Bin imaginons une chanteuse obèse sous crack au crâne rasé entrain de baigner dans son propre cycle mensuel jusqu'à s'en badigeonner le visage et en faire des gargarismes dans un micro sous distorsion ça peut être un peu trash non? hin?
> 
> Non? pourquoi non?



Nan. Tant que y'a pas de poils, c'est pas du trash 

Sinon depuis hier :

[YOUTUBE]Wyc_Nu3c_6M[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]LxxTr7HcQ4M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## nemo77 (1 Mars 2010)

[YOUTUBE]JHRTYTp1znU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (2 Mars 2010)

[youtube]qrTPISEJT-4[/youtube]


----------



## Pamoi (2 Mars 2010)

[YOUTUBE]5s0n3MS62yY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## richard-deux (2 Mars 2010)

*Foals - Spanish Sahara*

[YOUTUBE]WQVaSpX5_do[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Chang (2 Mars 2010)

pithiviers a dit:


> Ce ne  serait pas la musique qui a servit de bande sonore à "Bo le lavabo" de Lagaff?



Effectivement, c'est completement pompe sur le track de Lil' Louis ... et comme dit Lagaf dans la chanson: "Alors tu reviens deux ans plus tard, tu gardes la meme puree ... on change les paroles" ...

C'est affligeant ... et pourtant, je ne me souviens pas avoir deteste quand c'est sortit ... 

Sinon, ce soir c'est:







[YOUTUBE]gSr4ykSyCd0[/YOUTUBE]




​


----------



## bobbynountchak (2 Mars 2010)

Késsé k'cette merde encore?


----------



## Chang (2 Mars 2010)

Tout de suite, quand les potards sont pas sur le 11, on s'offusque ...  ...

[YOUTUBE]ll7rWiY5obI[/YOUTUBE]

​


----------



## macarel (2 Mars 2010)

Tout de suite, quand les potards sont pas sur le 11, on s'offusque ...  ...




[/CENTER][/QUOTE]

Quelle collection, je bave

Bon, pour Roy Ayers, ça allait bien pendant, disons, 15 mesures, ensuite je commençait à me demander quand l'intro était fini, mais non, il joue que l'intro pendant 5 minutes, dommage ça tourne bien autrement.:rose:
Pour me consoler je vais écouter Billy Cobham, Spectrum:love::love::love:


----------



## rabisse (2 Mars 2010)

[YOUTUBE]tjecYugTbIQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (3 Mars 2010)

[youtube]zt-oP63yKaI[/youtube]


----------



## Fab'Fab (3 Mars 2010)

[YOUTUBE]KIdpNPt3f30[/YOUTUBE]


:love::love::love:


----------



## yvos (3 Mars 2010)

2nd album de Blood Red Shoes, un petit groupe anglais énergique, qui avait sorti un album remarqué en 2008






[YOUTUBE]KEgERaXRFgs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pamoi (3 Mars 2010)

Tiens je viens de voir ça à Taratata (par accident, j'vous jure !!  )
Jolie voix, clip sympa...

[YOUTUBE]S_oMD6-6q5Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## tsss (3 Mars 2010)

Boule à facette, pupute en short raz la foufounette, vodka tagada  ça marche avec ça ?

[YOUTUBE]RNtGYdm2rOY[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## itako (4 Mars 2010)

Mix dubstep relativement cours pour être diffusé sur youtube, il en ressort principalement l'ensemble de tracks que je maîtrise le mieux à force de préparation de set.
Pas de tracks Sombres comme j'aime bien, mais un set plus grand public.

[YOUTUBE]<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/xkXnW6yEfsk&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/xkXnW6yEfsk&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Chang (4 Mars 2010)

*Can You Dig It ?*
*The Music and Politics of Black Action Films 1968 - 75*
*Soul Jazz Records*











​


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (4 Mars 2010)

Tout est dans la coiffure    

[youtube]zHFbhhi_XVc[/youtube]


----------



## naas (4 Mars 2010)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5412661 a dit:
			
		

> Tout est dans la coiffure    ]


heureusement qu'il a fait pulp fiction pour se rattraper du grand public


----------



## tsss (4 Mars 2010)

à écouter avec un paquet de bonbons de chez glups .

[YOUTUBE]zvdmXoCkXms[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## DeepDark (4 Mars 2010)

[YOUTUBE]E86n7cihVB4[/YOUTUBE]

Et en passant, un album à me conseiller?


----------



## HAL-9000 (4 Mars 2010)

DeepDark a dit:


> Et en passant, un album à me conseiller?



Mais bien sûr, tiens mon loulou...
tu noteras le style d'écriture du compositeur... un poète dans la syntaxe des mots...


[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Xc2fBjQZKd0&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Xc2fBjQZKd0&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dionysos-06 (4 Mars 2010)

"Noir Désir" de Bertrand Cantat, cd n°666667...

Au lycée un copain a voulu me le prendre...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2010)

Ce mois-ci et cette année révisez vos classiques ... pensez Chopin ! 

A+


----------



## jpmiss (4 Mars 2010)

DeepDark a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]E86n7cihVB4[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Et en passant, un album à me conseiller?


Ben c'est pas trop compliqué vu qu'ils en ont fait que 2.
Tout le reste c'est des compils et des fonds de tiroir (parfois très bons d'ailleurs...)

[YOUTUBE]Ylww2dOW7fg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## KARL40 (4 Mars 2010)

DeepDark a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]E86n7cihVB4[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Et en passant, un album à me conseiller?



De JOY DIVISION ?
Bah ... "Unknow Pleasures" ou "Closer" étant leurs seuls albums (on met de coté "Still"),
tu peux prendre les deux


----------



## bobbynountchak (4 Mars 2010)

Ca sent la grillade...

Quelqu'un fait un barbec?


----------



## KARL40 (4 Mars 2010)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ca sente la grillade...
> 
> Quelqu'un fait un barbec?



C'est ça d'aimer la grande musique 

[YOUTUBE]8ztysQs7vY4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (5 Mars 2010)

[youtube]I_3OHoXAioY[/youtube]

Vous Êtes Fous !

(Alain Deproost/Abdelhamid Gharbaoui/Vito Lucente/Roger Quyssens)

Ladies and gentlemen
Mais qui l'accompagne ? &#8230;BENNY B.
B-E-2N, Y-B, mon nom à moi, c'est Benny B, oui tu l'as deviné
Comme toi je veux la justice, essaye de défendre mes droits
Partout où tu vois la foule, c'est qu'on parle de moi
Je descends des quartiers soit disant mal fréquentés
Où la P.J y passe les trois-quarts de la journée
Mais j'en ai marre de tout ça
J'en ai marre de cette vie là
Et pour sortir de cette impasse, je ferais n'importe quoi !

Mais vous êtes fous ? Oh oui !
Mais vous êtes fous ? Oh oui !

Merde, quand je vois dans la rue tous ces jeunes qui errent
Qui restent là à ne rien foutre, moi je crie colère
Car tous ces farceurs ne savent pas qu'il reste encore une chance
Ils n'en n'ont rien à cirer, pour eux ça n'a pas d'importance
Mais je ne suis pas comme eux, je veux me défoncer
Je ferai tout ce que je peux pour que ça puisse marcher
Montrer à tous ces bailleurs que le monde est beau
Qu'une fois que c'est parti, tu te sens le plus fort !

Mais vous êtes fous ? Oh oui !
Mais vous êtes fous ? Oh oui !

Je fais partie des B Boys, C'est un style qu'on redoute
A la radio, à la T.V si jamais tu nous écoutes
Je veux que tu penses à nous,
Et que tu dises une fois pour toute aux gens qui nous aiment pas
Qu'on poursuivra notre route
Oui c'est du rap français
Plus fort que jamais
Apportant avec lui le fond de tous ses secrets
Mais nous, les B Boys, on ne peut s'empêcher d'écouter
Si tu comprends pas, heh&#8230;, c'est que t'es pas branché&#8230;

Mais vous êtes fous ? Oh oui !
Mais vous êtes fous ? Oh oui !

Mon nom à moi, c'est Benny B., le B Boy le plus tendre
Je chante ma chanson à qui veut bien l'entendre
*Je trouve de nouveaux beats, de nouveaux tubes étonnants
Et crois-moi bien, d'ici peu, je serai le plus grand*    
Car je ne suis pas comme eux, je veux me défoncer
*Je ferai tout c'que je peux pour que ça puisse marcher* (pas assez apparemment)    
Montrer à tous ces bailleurs que le monde est beau
Qu'une fois que c'est parti, tu te sens le plus fort !
Oui à tous ces bailleurs que le monde est beau
Qu'une fois que c'est parti, tu te sens le plus fort ! Yo !


----------



## thunderheart (5 Mars 2010)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/KHhKnc0XZrs&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/KHhKnc0XZrs&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## tsss (5 Mars 2010)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5413770 a dit:
			
		

> ..
> 
> Vous Êtes Fous !
> ...



Sampler un de mes héros de jeunesse


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2010)

Un peu d'helvétitude.

[YOUTUBE]ejR9VuL3WPg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## jpmiss (5 Mars 2010)

[YOUTUBE]CPh8yGUnWog[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2010)

[YOUTUBE]o_uhnCvEse0[/YOUTUBE]

The Rapture pour...

Misfits. :love:
Très bonne série soit dit en passant.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2010)

Goddess on a highway
[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/1xJbEoc5sDw&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&color1=0xe1600f&color2=0xfebd01"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/1xJbEoc5sDw&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&color1=0xe1600f&color2=0xfebd01" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2010)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/MPaHO_tfN0A&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/MPaHO_tfN0A&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## teo (6 Mars 2010)

Jori Hulkkonen, _3rd Line (Live at the Roskilde festival)_ sur *F Com, Live and rare, a celebration of our 100th release (Disc 2)* puis son dernier en date, *Man from Earth* (Bonus Track Version). J'apprécie particulièrement _I Am Dead (feat. Jerry Valuri)_


----------



## Pamoi (6 Mars 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> Eiffel - Tu vois loin


 +1, même si je trouve que les titres électriques sur l'album sont meilleurs... (Il pleut des cordes, Au néant...)

Tiens j'ai ré-écouté ça ce matin...du pop-hop, si on peut dire...

[YOUTUBE]_gxrvRmpyYk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## itako (6 Mars 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]CPh8yGUnWog[/YOUTUBE]



mfait penser qu'ils passent à dour en juillet, j'ai eu la newsletter cette apréme.


----------



## DeepDark (6 Mars 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Ben c'est pas trop compliqué vu qu'ils en ont fait que 2.
> Tout le reste c'est des compils et des fonds de tiroir (parfois très bons d'ailleurs...)





KARL40 a dit:


> De JOY DIVISION ?
> Bah ... "Unknow Pleasures" ou "Closer" étant leurs seuls albums (on met de coté "Still"),
> tu peux prendre les deux



Oh quel beau naze je fais sur le coup...  :rateau:

'ci quand même


----------



## naas (6 Mars 2010)

DeepDark a dit:


> Oh quel beau naze je fais sur le coup...  :rateau:
> 
> 'ci quand même



je te recommande la vision de 24hours happy people, c'est très intéressant sur la partie factory et joy division. (parce que les happy monday je m'en tapes    )


----------



## Epépé (7 Mars 2010)

KARL40 a dit:


> De JOY DIVISION ?
> Bah ... "Unknow Pleasures" ou "Closer" étant leurs seuls albums (on met de coté "Still"),
> tu peux prendre les deux



3 avec celui-ci


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2010)

Romeo
[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/LU4Y3A3oJRM&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&color1=0xe1600f&color2=0xfebd01"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/LU4Y3A3oJRM&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&color1=0xe1600f&color2=0xfebd01" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]
Par contre, mon Mac recrache mon album à chaque tentative d'insertion dans le superdrive.
J'ai dû passer par des moyens non moraux pour avoir l'album dans iTunes. :rose:


----------



## teo (7 Mars 2010)

naas a dit:


> je te recommande la vision de 24hours happy people, c'est très intéressant sur la partie factory et joy division. (parce que les happy monday je m'en tapes    )



Je reproposerai aussi ce qui suit pour les intéressés dans ce genre. On trouve le DVD autour de 14-15 en occasion sur Amazon.com



teo a dit:


> Là je mate Shadowplayer en DVD, un documentaire sur Factory Records, entre 1978 et 1981, le label et club de Manchester avec des interviews d'anciens membres ou de contemporains de Joy Division/New Order, Durutti Column, A Certain Ratio, Cabaret Voltaire, Buzzcocks/Magazine, Section 25, Crispy Ambulance, The Names, Minny Pops, Swamp Children, Thick Pigeon, Killing Joke ainsi que Tony Wilson et Peter Saville.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (8 Mars 2010)

[youtube]PFogDcOLm_k[/youtube]

pouet pouet pouet


----------



## Epépé (8 Mars 2010)

R.I.P. Mark 

[YOUTUBE]Btmycg_Pq4E[/YOUTUBE]

Tiré de "It's a Wonderful Life"


----------



## Chang (9 Mars 2010)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5416517 a dit:
			
		

> [youtube]PFogDcOLm_k[/youtube]
> 
> pouet pouet pouet



Et c'est vraiment ce que toi, tu ecoutes, ou bien tu te fais un concours perso de videos pourries ?


----------



## shogun HD (9 Mars 2010)

spéciale dédicasse à spidey

[YOUTUBE]AbDBAWdx4eg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (9 Mars 2010)

[youtube]aFgp-lysCgg[/youtube]

Merde c'était hier leur journée. Mieux vaut tard que jamais non ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Mars 2010)

Le nouvel album de Gorillaz : Plastic Beach.






[YOUTUBE]6sirahR1EM8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## tsss (10 Mars 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> Le nouvel album de Gorillaz : Plastic Beach.
> 
> ...




Difficile de sortir de cette bombe auditive 


[YOUTUBE]VgTJVoOn8CQ[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## freefalling (10 Mars 2010)

[YOUTUBE]wtl2CbgWWJI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (10 Mars 2010)

[youtube]jAZscdizwe0[/youtube]


----------



## iYogi (10 Mars 2010)

Elliot Murphy,

[YOUTUBE]816HmnSo-Pg[/YOUTUBE]

Merci tsss c'est mieux !


----------



## tsss (10 Mars 2010)

iYogi a dit:


> .
> 
> Bon j'ai du rater un truc pour insérer le lien, quelqu'un peut m'expliquer SVP ?



Pas besoin de mettre l'url entière, juste la fin suffit, dans ton cas : 816HmnSo-Pg à insérer !


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (11 Mars 2010)

Spéciale cassedédie au rap breton    

[youtube]4NRqSrPTPv8[/youtube]

kenavo gros


----------



## rabisse (11 Mars 2010)

Plus que le musicien, ce sont les interprètes que j'apprécie particulièrement.
Bon d'accord les "Tallis Scholars" ont besoin, entre autres, d'un sérieux relooking ... 
...*mais bon dieu quand ils chantent!* :love::love::love:

[YOUTUBE]Cn39RzlhSao[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2010)

[YOUTUBE]rBJLoYd8xak[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## macinside (12 Mars 2010)

les chanteurs qui dérangent 

[DM]xby584[/DM]


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2010)

... et d'autres, qui dérange.


[YOUTUBE]qfAi7KmEfqA[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2010)

pithiviers a dit:


> Il doit y avoir quelque chose de magique dans l'air en Islande pour qu'un si petit pays nous sorte de telle perle.
> En quelques années on a eut Björk, Gus Gus, Gang Bang, Sigur Ros et j'en passe. Tout ça d'un pays moins peuplé que Nice.





Ah ouais. On ne doit pas vraiment lire la même mappemonde...


[YOUTUBE]MLs3Xmc_wII[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]AOqtozx6Vu8[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]KNpY9Lc515s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## teo (13 Mars 2010)

Just mobilee records...

Particulièrement _Confronted_ de *Pan-Pot* _(Martin Landsky rmx)_ chez Mobilee Records

[YOUTUBE]8tU1h4LmU3g[/YOUTUBE]
(480's better)

tss tss tss...

mais en WAV, c'est meilleur :love:

Sinon, Chang, tu viens ?   :love:


> mona | samedi 20 mars 2010 | la java
> 
> 1986 baby ...
> Après un second anniversaire qui a mis le feu au parquet de la Java, mOna reçoit, aux côtés de Nickv, un dj de la première vague de Chicago, le pionnier de la hip house, dont les morceaux comptent parmi les premières sorties du mythique label DJ International. Avec cet invité de marque on parie que mOna va enflammer sa robe ce mois encore ! Music Box ou Warehouse ?
> ...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2010)

teo a dit:


> Just mobilee records...
> 
> Particulièrement _Confronted_ de *Pan-Pot* _(Martin Landsky rmx)_ chez Mobilee Recordstss tss tss...
> 
> mais en WAV, c'est meilleur :love:




N'est ce pas ?
Quikonremerciiiiii ?


----------



## Chang (13 Mars 2010)

teo a dit:


> Just mobilee records...
> 
> Particulièrement _Confronted_ de *Pan-Pot* _(Martin Landsky rmx)_ chez Mobilee Records
> 
> ...



Ouai, y'a du tres bon chez Mobilee, et du tres chiant ... comme sur tout label de techno minimale ou une bonne tripotee de geeks font des tracks d'une chiantitude affligeante ... mais bon il parait que ca se vend bien. Mobilee reste un label a surveiller parcequil sort du bon regulierement ...

Pour le 20 Mars, ca va etre chaud, j'ai deja un plan beurrage de sandwich a Santiago ... on peut pas tout faire hein ...  ...  ...


----------



## HAL-9000 (13 Mars 2010)

De la *vraie* minimale (sans techno, sans rien, de la minimale quoi) :


[YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Xy71oHnVrL0&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Xy71oHnVrL0&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## naas (13 Mars 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> De la *vraie* minimale (sans techno, sans rien, de la minimale quoi) :
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Xy71oHnVrL0&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Xy71oHnVrL0&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]



dis moi les balises you tube...   

<mode hal 9000>Pis de toute façon pour le minimale c'est young marble giant, le reste c'est de la merde</mode hall 9000>


----------



## tsss (13 Mars 2010)

[YOUTUBE]uzqXnDc-Gt0[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Romuald (13 Mars 2010)

Me faites pas rire, la vraie minimale c'est ça : 

[YOUTUBE]hUJagb7hL0E[/YOUTUBE]​

4'33, de John Cage.
Pour les ceusses qui veulent se culturer un peu, c'est par ici


----------



## koeklin (13 Mars 2010)

Je crois n'avoir jamais entendu cette oeuvre en entier. Généralement, je craquais au deuxième mouvement (ou plutôt au deuxième non-mouvement).


----------



## HAL-9000 (13 Mars 2010)

Bon alors de la *pure* (pas coupée au son d'une quelconque voix comme cette m*** hippie de Young Marble Giants ) :


[YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/VCLDTU2nOI0&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/VCLDTU2nOI0&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


:rateau:


----------



## rabisse (13 Mars 2010)

...

[YOUTUBE]hex6IErt9do[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## naas (13 Mars 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Bon alors de la *pure* (pas coupée au son d'une quelconque voix comme cette m*** hippie de Young Marble Giants ) :
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE ]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/VCLDTU2nOI0&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/VCLDTU2nOI0&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[ /YOUTUBE]
> ...


Quelqu'un peut expliquer à ce nioube d'hall 9000 les balises youtube ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2010)

wormeyes a dit:


> Ah ouais. On ne doit pas vraiment lire la même mappemonde...



:mouais:
Et à part chercher la merde, c'est quoi l'intérêt de ta remarque?


----------



## Dark-Tintin (13 Mars 2010)

P'tite cure de meshuggah :

[YOUTUBE]hv-XQbdZqXk[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]weiXdYGuawY[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]qc98u-eGzlc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hellix06 (14 Mars 2010)

Pour vous changer, j'impose mon style 
Un groupe Français que j'affectionne particulièrement. C'est jeune, et y'a pas mal de potentiel: Shaka Ponk

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2MxohJG-d-A[/YOUTUBE]

PS: Une idée de la substance consommée pour faire le clip?


----------



## koeklin (14 Mars 2010)

Hellix06 a dit:


> Un groupe Français que j'affectionne particulièrement. C'est jeune, et y'a pas mal de potentiel: Shaka Ponk
> 
> [YOUTUBE]2MxohJG-d-A[/YOUTUBE]


 Moi qui pensais que c'était PonkHead 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




qui chantait du shaka khan, je  suis déçu :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2010)

[YOUTUBE]DL1mjxo_QEM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2010)

pithiviers a dit:


> :mouais:
> Et à part chercher la merde, c'est quoi l'intérêt de ta remarque?





Aucun. C'est l'effet Bjork.  



Là une reprise de DM.

[YOUTUBE]WVAZYI6IDTM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## WebOliver (14 Mars 2010)

[DM]x1hlvu[/DM]


----------



## HAL-9000 (14 Mars 2010)

Coup de coeur électro  :

[YOUTUBE]<object width="445" height="364"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube-nocookie.com/v/mtL1JVDuTYw&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x3a3a3a&color2=0x999999&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube-nocookie.com/v/mtL1JVDuTYw&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x3a3a3a&color2=0x999999&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="445" height="364"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

Et le must du must  :

[YOUTUBE]<object width="445" height="364"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube-nocookie.com/v/G5hJLzQhEmY&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x3a3a3a&color2=0x999999&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube-nocookie.com/v/G5hJLzQhEmY&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x3a3a3a&color2=0x999999&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="445" height="364"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hellix06 (14 Mars 2010)

Allez une autres! Par contre allez coucher vos gosses. Je suppose qu'il y en a qui connaissent ici: John 5, l'ancien guitariste de Marilyn Manson.
Je veux le même jean et les mêmes doigts que ce type! :love:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zL9JocG0_Ys[/YOUTUBE]

EDIT: la fin est coupée, s***rie de Youtube!
RE-EDIT: Le lien puisque la video ne daigne pas marcher http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zL9JocG0_Ys


----------



## tsss (15 Mars 2010)

[YOUTUBE]eW67-R0_r0E[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Selthis (15 Mars 2010)

re:Stacks : Bon Iver.
Rien de mieux pour déprimer après une rupture


----------



## tsss (15 Mars 2010)

Selthis a dit:


> Rien de mieux pour déprimer après une rupture



[YOUTUBE]VfAuFAgHpzc[/YOUTUBE]​
Rien de mieux pour se dire qu'on a bien fait


----------



## Chang (16 Mars 2010)

*Namlook - Subharmonic Atoms (Pepe Bradock bug remix)

*[YOUTUBE]ntm-Je4_EiI[/YOUTUBE]

​


----------



## bobbynountchak (16 Mars 2010)

Ah, rien de tel pour euh...

Ah ben pour rien en fait.


----------



## jugnin (16 Mars 2010)

J'ai pas bien pigé le clip, j'avoue. Surtout la fin.


----------



## shogun HD (16 Mars 2010)

merci wormeyes


[YOUTUBE]CsyrOGRxF0E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bobbynountchak (16 Mars 2010)

jugnin a dit:


> J'ai pas bien pigé le clip, j'avoue. Surtout la fin.


Ah mais moi je regarde jamais.
C'est un parti pris : quand chang poste un truc dans ce fil, je dis systématiquement que c'est pourri, mais surtout, surtout, sans écouter les extraits ni regarder les clips.  (Ben ouais, je serais capable de trouver ça bien, après je serais obligé d'être de mauvaise foi, et ça, moi, j'en suis incapable.  )


----------



## tirhum (16 Mars 2010)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> après je serais obligé d'être de mauvaise foi, et ça, moi, j'en suis incapable.  )


Pas comme P 77, donc ?!...


----------



## Chang (16 Mars 2010)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ah mais moi je regarde jamais.
> C'est un parti pris : quand chang poste un truc dans ce fil, je dis systématiquement que c'est pourri, mais surtout, surtout, sans écouter les extraits ni regarder les clips.  (Ben ouais, je serais capable de trouver ça bien, après je serais obligé d'être de mauvaise foi, et ça, moi, j'en suis incapable.  )



Ce qu'il faut pas lire ...  ...  ...

Bon eh sinon, t'ecoutes des trucs ? Ou alors juste la bourse et les news immobiliere en boucle dans la Safrane ? ...  ... Qu'as tu fait de tes ecoutes metallurgiques ? 

Voila ce que devient la jeunesse revoltee qui s'epuise derriere une batterie en pensant changer le monde les samedi soir (parce que le matin c'est fichu sur la tete et Frank Sinatra, si si ... :love. 

Passe la vingtaine et on tombe les cheveux longs, on se lave, on arrete de cogner les vieilles qui veulent pas filer un "keuss" pour acheter un paquet de Samson super mild et surtout, on tient meme plus la route des qu'il faut boire un coup avec les potes ... que des fillettes ces rockeuses ... d'ailleurs a se demande si le punk n'a pas ete une excuse pour degobiller avec style en jouant mal les 3 accords chopes sur Guitar Part "ke c'est bien parce que sans les petits dessins qui montrent ou mettre les doigts on saurait pas" ...

Sans deconneeeeeeeer ...  ...


----------



## bobbynountchak (16 Mars 2010)

Oah l'aut'hé.
Le reste, bon, je dis pas. 
Par contre ce passage là :



Chang a dit:


> on tient meme plus la route des qu'il faut boire un coup avec les potes



Je peux pas accepter. 

QUI a porté les huitres sur la moitié du chemin la dernière fois? Hein?
Alors!
Je les ai portées en zig zag peut-être, mais sur une bonne distance quand même.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2010)

Chang a dit:


> a se demande si le punk n'a pas ete une excuse pour degobiller avec style en jouant mal les 3 accords chopes sur Guitar Part


 
Ouais, alors, d'abord c'est "La guitare pour les nuls" que j'utilise
ensuite, j'en chie comme un malade sur ces trois accords de merde, c'est pas demain la veille que je vais t'en vomir une, de chanson (même sans trop de style)
enfin...
...je te murde ! (non mais oh!)

Comme bobby, maintenant, ce qu'il écoute, chang, c'est tout pourri !

Sérieux, c'est quoi, ce forum, qu'on se fait insulter maintenant ?!


----------



## Chang (16 Mars 2010)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Oah l'aut'hé.
> Le reste, bon, je dis pas.
> Par contre ce passage là :
> 
> ...



On va dire que ca depend sur quelle epaule tu portais les bestioles ... le mieux c'etait quand tu portais sur le dos, tu zigzaguais en arriere ...  ...

Surtout que je parlais pas de toi en particulier, mais de tous les (vieux) rockers ... (vouaaaalaaaa, avec ca, je dois les avoir tous a dos maintenant ... :rateau

Ponk, t'enerves pas sur tes 3 accords, joue les mal ce sera pareil, voir mieux ... il est important de ne pas respecter les regles musicales dans ce style, sinon on perd le cote nofutur/anarchy/fete de la biere ...  ... 

Bon c'est pas tout de piailler sur le rock, y'a de bonnes choses quand meme mais vous en mettez tellement deja qu'il en faut bien quelques uns pour diversifier ...  ...

Allez un ptit peu de pierre qui roule:

[YOUTUBE]7NYbojdoAQE[/YOUTUBE]






​


----------



## freefalling (16 Mars 2010)

Après avoir vu le très bon





[YOUTUBE]nCnqDvvZrcM[/YOUTUBE]

et du même film, je rajoute ceci ... :

[YOUTUBE]jEtAj52scpg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2010)

Une version un peu plus funk si ça te dérange pas mon bon. :love:

[YOUTUBE]IbTyWj95Ykk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## freefalling (17 Mars 2010)

@Khyu
depuis que cette horreur est sortie, je ne suis plus fan de cette version 

Sinon ce soir, tout à fait autre chose, mais d'une considérable puissance, dantesque même :
pousser le son, et préférer une meilleure qualité/version si possible

[YOUTUBE]ujzLPiz_iD8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## itako (17 Mars 2010)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/NBugKse-BEg&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/NBugKse-BEg&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## teo (17 Mars 2010)

Depeche Mode et leur bootleg _Acoustic Christmas @ KROQ station_.

Après, y'aura _Ultra_ et aussi _Live in San Francisco, CA, USA (21.07.90)_


Have a gooday


----------



## wath68 (17 Mars 2010)

Désolé si c'est un repost.
En même temps, ça ne peut pas faire de mal.

[YOUTUBE]K4Qp1TEKswQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## rabisse (17 Mars 2010)

Quelquefois il faut laisser le charme agir, ne pas forcement aimer juste apprécier la qualité. 
[YOUTUBE]dIrY4Kh-CU4[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> Me faites pas rire, la vraie minimale c'est ça :
> 
> 4'33, de John Cage.
> Pour les ceusses qui veulent se culturer un peu, c'est par ici



Je pense que c'est loin d'être si minimal que ça. Tout dépend des conditions d'interprétation. Ici elle est jouée dans les conditions très conventionnelles d'une salle de concert, avec la dimension "religieuse" que cela peut avoir. Or la pièce peut être jouée tout seul, partout, en pleine ville par exemple. J'ai vu dans un reportage qui lui était consacré John Cage la jouer, assis avec un comparse, dans une ville américaine. Le monde sonore d'une grande ville qui vient vers l'interprète, c'est loin d'être si minimal.


----------



## freefalling (17 Mars 2010)

[YOUTUBE]SDhDeAzbGsE[/YOUTUBE]

 coloquinte


----------



## twk (18 Mars 2010)

[YOUTUBE]dp4339EbVn8[/YOUTUBE]

Pulp fiction :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Mars 2010)




----------



## bobbynountchak (18 Mars 2010)

J'ai découvert cette gonzesse il y a peu. (Je crois pas en avoir encore parlé ici) :

[YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/qcebJ37cZKQ&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/qcebJ37cZKQ&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

La classe.
Je suis fan.


----------



## Pamoi (18 Mars 2010)

[YOUTUBE]ysYbBsyW1A4[/YOUTUBE]

Old times, good times


----------



## teo (19 Mars 2010)

_Blue Potential, Live au Pont du Gard_, de *Jeff Mills* et de l'*Orchestre Philharmonique de Montpellier*


----------



## shogun HD (19 Mars 2010)

[YOUTUBE]zWmz5-NoFzk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## hegemonikon (19 Mars 2010)

Petit message entre 2 verres de gnôle et de vin pour dire que ce fil de discussion est une grande source d'inspiration&#8230;

Petite artiste lyonnaise avce bien des qualités:

[YOUTUBE]1aJb-woHDoo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## freefalling (20 Mars 2010)

dans un clip inégalable

[DM]x25f76[/DM]

@hegemonikon -> alors, en plus, si ça inspire


----------



## Dark-Tintin (20 Mars 2010)

[YOUTUBE]Xui7x_KF7bY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## rabisse (20 Mars 2010)

*Kurt Weill, Bertolt Brecht, David Robert Jones.*
[YOUTUBE]kNCEURBYEGo[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## teo (20 Mars 2010)

The Housemartins avec *London 0 Hull 4* et *The people who grinned themselves to death*

Je les trouve toujours aussi énergiques et sexy (sans le côté drama queen de ce cher Morrissey* ) :love: Certains morceaux sont très gospel, soul.






[YOUTUBE]vbWP8VWqGn0[/YOUTUBE]



*  IceAndFire


----------



## Hellix06 (21 Mars 2010)

Quelqu'un a déjà vu la pub axe dry? À 5:28 c'est l'averse 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H3Xsl3wcWdA[/YOUTUBE]

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H3Xsl3wcWdA

Sinon je suis sidéré de  voir comme les coréens peuvent être statiques à un concert de métal.


----------



## freefalling (21 Mars 2010)

Pour So Real

[YOUTUBE]OaP7dBYWOIQ[/YOUTUBE]

Love, let me sleep tonight
On your couch..
And remember the smell
And the fabric
Of your simple city dress..

Oh... That was so real

We walked around
'til the moon got full
Like a plate..
And the wind blew an invocation 
And I fell asleep
At the gate..
And I never stepped on the cracks 'cause I thought I'd hurt my mother
And I couldn't awake from the nightmare 
That sucked me in 
And pulled me under
Pulled me under

Oh... That was so real

I love you..
But I'm afraid to love you..


----------



## Aescleah (21 Mars 2010)

[youtube]Ddn4MGaS3N4[/youtube]


----------



## tsss (21 Mars 2010)

Hey ho !

[YOUTUBE]G9SZG6BuA2o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## EtVlan (22 Mars 2010)

Moi j'écoute Numéro#

Groupe de Montréal...

[YOUTUBE]46XeAZDnXp0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Mars 2010)

teo a dit:


> The Housemartins avec *London 0 Hull 4* et *The people who grinned themselves to death*
> 
> Je les trouve toujours aussi énergiques et sexy (sans le côté drama queen de ce cher Morrissey* ) :love: Certains morceaux sont très gospel, soul.
> 
> ...



Ah mais oui :love:


----------



## teo (22 Mars 2010)

Sélection aléatoire sur 23,1k titres :
_Redrum (Instrumental)_, *Ugress* sur _Unicorn_
_Time_, *Tori Amos* sur _Strange Little Girls_
_Chanter les voix_, *Dalida* sur _L'An 2005_
_Stay with us_, *The Young Gods* sur _Super Ready / Fragmenté_
_Eple (Boris Dlugosch Mix)_, *Röyksopp*, remixes
_Je suis à prendre ou à laisser_, *Jeanne Moreau* sur _Le Tourbillon_
_Can you party_, *Royal House*, single	
_You Can Make It If You Try_, *Sly & The Family Stone* sur _Stand!_


Sauter de titres en titres, s'émouvoir autant des voix de Franz, Myra Ellen Amos ou de Iolanda Gigliotti, plonger dans ces sons, sourire en pensant à ces grands écarts sonores... Une _clean install_ sous Panther ça vous dit ?

[YOUTUBE]a5DbnxCN9Q0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## IceandFire (23 Mars 2010)

teo a dit:


> The Housemartins avec *London 0 Hull 4* et *The people who grinned themselves to death*
> 
> Je les trouve toujours aussi énergiques et sexy (sans le côté drama queen de ce cher Morrissey* ) :love: Certains morceaux sont très gospel, soul.
> 
> ...



OF CURSE !!!


----------



## teo (23 Mars 2010)

_of curse_ ? t'as vraiment un accent bizarre toa 

Sinon, un passage par la case Llorca chez Soundcloud... ça permet de revoir ses dernières productions, que je n'ai pas suivi depuis quelques années. J'y découvre _Art of tones_... Cool ce _Call the shots_.
Après, je me referai Newcomer et quelques autres...


----------



## Aescleah (23 Mars 2010)

Un peu de classique:

[youtube]mz4dpbk8YBs[/youtube]


----------



## koeklin (23 Mars 2010)

Si tu veux ...
Mais rendons à *Giazotto* ce qui n'a pas été composé par Albinoni, même si je ne sais pas dans quelle mesure, le premier s'est inspiré (ou a pompé) du (sur le) second.


----------



## Aescleah (23 Mars 2010)

En effet, et merci pour cette précision


----------



## freefalling (23 Mars 2010)

[YOUTUBE]HFa4a56j52o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## jpmiss (23 Mars 2010)

[YOUTUBE]VelS-YCtHV4[/YOUTUBE]
*I don't need a cure! 
I don't need a cure!
I need a final solution!*


----------



## tsss (23 Mars 2010)

teo a dit:


> ..... Une _clean install_ sous Panther ça vous dit ?
> .....



Bof bof 
mais ça me donne bien envie d'écouter ce titre 

[YOUTUBE]jl4rwMZWATs[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Grug (23 Mars 2010)

teo a dit:


> Sauter de titres en titres, s'émouvoir autant des voix de Franz, Myra Ellen Amos ou de Iolanda Gigliotti, plonger dans ces sons, sourire en pensant à ces grands écarts sonores... Une _clean install_ sous Panther ça vous dit ?
> 
> [YOUTUBE



Merci je viens d'en faire une, (d'ailleurs si quelqu'un à un Tiger à céder pour un vieil ibook&#8230

Même époque, même groupe, un autre morceau (clip des h5, vous savez l'oscar du court métrage d'animation de cette année) :

[YOUTUBE]lBvaHZIrt0o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## freefalling (23 Mars 2010)

Ok 1 post /jour, mais là c'est une urgence que me fait remémorer Grug  
Il fallait que tout le monde en profite ! 

En voiture, une fois le soleil retrouvé, c'est tout à fait parfait 

[YOUTUBE]wQrtpcwRvDo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## teo (23 Mars 2010)

Ouais, ici, loin des autres fils, on a toujours fait des exceptions pour la musique... _One Post A Day_ serait un peu peu 
Même si on ne doit pas abuser, comme partout. Profite !

_Perfect Night - A Bugged Out Mix By_ *Miss Kittin* (Disc 1/2)


----------



## Aescleah (24 Mars 2010)

[youtube]Ocff9SRQHtw[/youtube]


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (24 Mars 2010)

[youtube]w8LL1x6J2rU[/youtube]


----------



## JPTK (24 Mars 2010)




----------



## tsss (24 Mars 2010)

[YOUTUBE]Unt0HgYuBh0[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## da capo (24 Mars 2010)




----------



## yvos (24 Mars 2010)

Nirvana - Negative Creep - guest star inside

[YOUTUBE]oFXQZjpGqxk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pamoi (24 Mars 2010)

*Mona Lisa Overdrive / Juno Reactor*

[YOUTUBE]uk2sPl_Z7ZU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Aescleah (24 Mars 2010)

Agalloch - Limbs

[youtube]SIzoyPfPKO4[/youtube]


----------



## rabisse (24 Mars 2010)

*[YOUTUBE]vzYu88jIDYs[/YOUTUBE]​*:love::love::love:​


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2010)

[YOUTUBE]BHRFZFmEq9o[/YOUTUBE]


:love:​


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (25 Mars 2010)

[youtube]hR5gvdR_XG4[/youtube]


----------



## MacSedik (25 Mars 2010)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/nxEbcZGgLAA&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/nxEbcZGgLAA&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]
:love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (25 Mars 2010)

JPTK a dit:


>










Merde, je suis d'accord avec JPTK :rose:


----------



## duracel (25 Mars 2010)

Le type en bas à droite qui a sans doute de bonnes raisons de se cacher, qui est-ce?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2010)

[YOUTUBE]n1a12qY9w0U[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## teo (25 Mars 2010)

rabisse a dit:


> *[YOUTUBE]vzYu88jIDYs[/YOUTUBE]​*:love::love::love:​



On parlait de minimale l'autre jour... Laurie Anderson a créé un des plus beaux morceaux que je connaisse, il est de manière surprenante arrivé #2 dans les charts Single UK à sa sortie en 1981.
Big Science et _O Superman (for Massenet*)_ sont dispos sur le Store (l'album comporte la vidéo du titre).

_* inspiré par Le Cid de Jules Massenet._
Le site de Laurie Anderson

Et là, *Fatboy Slim*, _Halfway between the gutter and the stars_ et _Palookaville_.


----------



## jpmiss (25 Mars 2010)

[YOUTUBE]CngnUi490ew[/YOUTUBE]
J'adore ce morceau. Le finish arrache sa mémé! :love:


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (25 Mars 2010)

[youtube]3J5CFiv-bvQ[/youtube]


----------



## jpmiss (25 Mars 2010)

T'en veux des rapeurs dans des morceaux rock?
N'en v'là!

[YOUTUBE]ARdNyWEKAFY[/YOUTUBE]

:love:


----------



## Aescleah (25 Mars 2010)

Un peu de Katatonia, ça ne fait pas de mal 

[youtube]CG6rMbnMktc[/youtube]


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (25 Mars 2010)

C'est pas ce qui manque, quoi que Linkin Park...    

[youtube]oRNeI2oLBXw[/youtube]


----------



## Pamoi (25 Mars 2010)

[YOUTUBE]q3YmaADISlo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## tsss (25 Mars 2010)

[YOUTUBE]-vtWNDI_EOI[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## itako (25 Mars 2010)

Et bien j'écoute Animal Collective, je découvre.
J'essaye de reprendre un peux de musique sans laptop derrière.
oui oui


----------



## Romain4472 (25 Mars 2010)

Pour ma part je me fait la discographie des rolling stones en ce moment =)


----------



## jpmiss (25 Mars 2010)

[YOUTUBE]VpeGEN8oJWE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Aescleah (25 Mars 2010)

Un bon vieux Maiden 

[youtube]H5wbDKkEQ-U[/youtube]


----------



## shogun HD (25 Mars 2010)

[YOUTUBE]BeossBmSeMQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (26 Mars 2010)

[youtube]hRyDB4RWJdw[/youtube]


----------



## tsss (26 Mars 2010)

[YOUTUBE]JwyO6sCGEWE[/YOUTUBE]​
Charly oleg en featuring . 


[YOUTUBE]zaS8fnSSB0Y[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## jpmiss (26 Mars 2010)

tsss a dit:


> ​
> Charly oleg en featuring .



C'est quoi cette mascarade?!


----------



## itako (26 Mars 2010)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/HG3BYy3ZayE&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/HG3BYy3ZayE&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]







Ca c'est du lourd, plein de dark jungle et de dubstep burialien.

Sinon y'a aussi ça http://www.dmute.net/chronique-album-23663_-_Architect_-_Consume-Adapt-Create.html , moi j'aime bien le breakcore et l'idm, donc toutitouta.

Le dernier ep de Bassnectar qui est plein de BOYA-BASS !
​


----------



## teo (26 Mars 2010)

_Outlands_, *The Orb*, sur _The Orb's Adventures Beyond The Ultraworld: Deluxe Edition [Disc 2]_

Oh, y'a de l'orage, un avion qui passe, des voitures sous la pluie, des bruits étranges :love: et ces voix et ce rythme, dub...
8 mn étincelantes sous la voûte céleste... comme un voyage en Ambre...

juste le son... pourri par youtube

[YOUTUBE]rE2aPvLpXMc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## rabisse (26 Mars 2010)

Allez puisque que nous sômmes sur la cinq centiémes pages du fil... 

:modo:*500 Miles.*:modo:

[YOUTUBE]tM0sTNtWDiI[/YOUTUBE]
Ils sont écossais, originaire de Auchtermuchty (si, si) et jumeaux... ​
Et bien je nous souhaite 500 autres pages aussi intéressantes.... 

Zut, l'intégration est désactivé; allez faire un tour quand même sur You tube


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (26 Mars 2010)

[youtube]mKSk-3yiVx0[/youtube]


----------



## teo (26 Mars 2010)

_Tony Rome_, *Nancy Sinatra* sur _The Greatest Hits Of Nancy Sinatra_ _(Hey, who's your dady ? ) )_

puis la compilation de Satoshi Tomeii et Hector Romero, _Undulation 14_, chez SAW Recordings.

:love: _Scandal in NY_ feat. Ice & Uta Dare :love:

Pay attention... 

[YOUTUBE]j_tximZCA10[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## rabisse (26 Mars 2010)

Erreur d'aiguillage....


----------



## WebOliver (26 Mars 2010)

rabisse a dit:


> :modo:*500 Miles.*:modo:
> Ils sont écossais, originaire de Auchtermuchty (si, si) et jumeaux... ​



​ Ah ouais putain.  Mais pas de première fraîcheur. 

Sinon, ben le nouvel album de Sophie Hunger, 1983, est sorti aujourd'hui... et... :love:


----------



## DeepDark (26 Mars 2010)

WebOliver a dit:


> ​Sinon, ben le nouvel album de Sophie Hunger, 1983, est sorti aujourd'hui... et... :love:




Je fonce  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2010)

[YOUTUBE]vdhHMXTGCC8[/YOUTUBE]​




Ca c'est envoyé.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h51 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h40 ----------

[YOUTUBE]Ep1VnVNt8Dg[/YOUTUBE]


:style:​

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h16 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h51 ----------


----------



## jpmiss (27 Mars 2010)

[YOUTUBE]M34iZH4-qkI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2010)

Miam Morphine, 



Pour la 500 ièèèèèmmmme:



[YOUTUBE]svR3iXKTJvc[/YOUTUBE]





*Minimal a péché.*


----------



## Aescleah (27 Mars 2010)

Un petit Johnny Hollow 

[youtube]8zPsQF9Clv8[/youtube]


----------



## rabisse (27 Mars 2010)

Après une digression minimaliste,
Piqûre de rappel...
Un nouveau petit tour chez les bruitistes d'*Einsturzende Neubauten*.
Grands défricheurs punk, post punk, industriel, post industriel .... und so weiter!


*Let's Do It A Dada​*[YOUTUBE]TR0P6vUnnaQ[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## freefalling (27 Mars 2010)

[YOUTUBE]okE1bIhcTSU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## teo (27 Mars 2010)

ça fait 500 pages pour la v4, et pas tout à fait 10k messages mais coup de coeur  
Zombie Nation, téléchargement gratuit de The Mind of Many, remixes, par _Zombie Nation_ and Friends: dont un de Plastique de Rêve...


----------



## richard-deux (28 Mars 2010)

Aujourd'hui, j'écoute le nouvel album de *Bonobo*. :love:

[YOUTUBE]ztjmnJs_2ek[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## yvos (28 Mars 2010)

Nouvel album de Liars mais petit retour en arrière :

[YOUTUBE]36qPnabZu0c[/YOUTUBE]

la souris mono bouton sert à tout.


----------



## Aescleah (28 Mars 2010)

Un peu de Tool 

[youtube]RiV_ue-PbL4[/youtube]


----------



## Selthis (28 Mars 2010)

Un p'tit The Bends (Radiohead) sous le soleil du sud.

[YOUTUBE]r_lzMvFt8vs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2010)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/tYVZvc9HsN4&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/tYVZvc9HsN4&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## shogun HD (28 Mars 2010)

[YOUTUBE]J5j-ipGFcko[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hellix06 (28 Mars 2010)

Vivement Juin, que je puisse les voir en vrai

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hwZbSGNzlt4[/YOUTUBE]
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hwZbSGNzlt4

Le solo de fin est à pleurer :love::love::love::love::love::love:

EDIT: je ne comprends pas pourquoi avec moi les vidéos de passent pas :/


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2010)

Pas la meilleure mais de circonstance.

[YOUTUBE]cHiP3_-N0Vc[/YOUTUBE]

On se rabat ensuite sur du O'Callaghan. Un monsieur Trance. Mais ici sous une version plus Progressive avec de la vocal simpliste.
Bientôt les vacances... Il faut de l'audible facile.

[YOUTUBE]bWnXX6h1-7g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## koeklin (29 Mars 2010)

Hellix06 a dit:


> EDIT: je ne comprends pas pourquoi avec moi les vidéos de passent pas :/


Prenons une adresse  de page Youtube
_h__ttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hwZbSGNzlt4_
Enlevons 
_h__ttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_
Et gardons 
_hwZbSGNzlt4_
puis on met des balises Youtube :
_[__YOUTUBE__]hwZbSGNzlt4[__/YOUTUBE]_
Et ça marche.
[YOUTUBE]hwZbSGNzlt4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Aescleah (29 Mars 2010)

[youtube]m1w1CuVwI9I[/youtube]


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (29 Mars 2010)

[youtube]0ZQZQz63DHk[/youtube]


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Mars 2010)

*BACK TO THE GARAGE!!!*

  

[YOUTUBE]jJR_KGZO4U0[/YOUTUBE]

*MEUUUUAAAAAARRRRRGL!!!*


----------



## 'chon (29 Mars 2010)

moi j'aime péter les plombs sur celle-ci..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-PKFa325Boc


----------



## HAL-9000 (29 Mars 2010)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/XgXoWrrfp3Q&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/XgXoWrrfp3Q&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2010)

'chon a dit:


> moi j'aime péter les plombs sur celle-ci..



hop là 

[YOUTUBE]-PKFa325Boc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## mado (29 Mars 2010)

Y'a toujours un petit khyu pour servir.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2010)

mado a dit:


> Y'a toujours un petit khyu pour servir.



Je ne sers que les belles femmes ! :love:


----------



## TiteLine (29 Mars 2010)

Un musique apaisante dont je ne me lasse pas.



[YOUTUBE]<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/86pErzcjnsI&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&hl=fr_FR&feature=player_detailpage&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/86pErzcjnsI&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&hl=fr_FR&feature=player_detailpage&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (30 Mars 2010)

[youtube]2ZFr2Fh66zs[/youtube]


----------



## Aescleah (30 Mars 2010)

[youtube]bAm0Xe2bTS4[/youtube]


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (30 Mars 2010)

Pas de cassage de bras ?    

[youtube]7Qw5bKTBQE4[/youtube]

C'est quoi ce clip de merde ? Rendez nous le vrai steven... Le chef cuisinier qui tue tout le monde à la petite cuillère


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Mars 2010)

:love:


----------



## yvos (30 Mars 2010)

Pussy baby :love:

[YOUTUBE]lL3dNfxcpnw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Aescleah (31 Mars 2010)

[youtube]E5wU8W7uUzc[/youtube]


----------



## jpmiss (31 Mars 2010)

[YOUTUBE]7LEDfdzfN3Y[/YOUTUBE]
`


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (31 Mars 2010)

[youtube]fX5USg8_1gA[/youtube]


----------



## IceandFire (31 Mars 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tnhYa21HfL8  énorme...une claque...enfin !!!!!


----------



## tsss (31 Mars 2010)

[YOUTUBE]nC5W1ePDWl8[/YOUTUBE]​


[YOUTUBE]yCkakipYrpk[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Hellix06 (31 Mars 2010)

Encore du Clapton 

[YOUTUBE]fdDhV45lYHU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (31 Mars 2010)

[youtube]XFkzRNyygfk[/youtube]


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2010)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5439399 a dit:
			
		

> [Creep




Tiens ton Creep m'a ramené à ceux-ci:

[YOUTUBE]No6PGEhjNcE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## HAL-9000 (31 Mars 2010)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/7DoyxLJqR4k&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/7DoyxLJqR4k&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h40 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h04 ----------

[YOUTUBE]<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/NQwsiIlIfH8&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/NQwsiIlIfH8&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hellix06 (31 Mars 2010)

[YOUTUBE]7vQrYcqzhAM[/YOUTUBE]

<3

Ouais ouais je sais je sais, j'écoute des trucs de vieux/violents/pas de mon époque...


----------



## KARL40 (31 Mars 2010)

Le dernier album des TINDERSTICKS "Falling down a mountain", plus apaisé ...







[YOUTUBE]w9G6idC9Fjg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## IceandFire (1 Avril 2010)

Trop joyeux pour moi !!!  les tindersticks c'est dark, deep and sad....


----------



## jpmiss (1 Avril 2010)

[YOUTUBE]aJ8qb1I_V_M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (1 Avril 2010)

[youtube]Jne9t8sHpUc[/youtube]


----------



## itako (1 Avril 2010)

Pour une raison sombre et inconnu j'ai perdu tout mon dossier hardcore / metal qui taille en plusieurs dizaines de giga, alors je suis pas mal triste ....


les seules que j'avais sous la main :


----------



## itako (2 Avril 2010)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/_0r8v0g0fV4&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/_0r8v0g0fV4&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]
tourné au 5D mark II


----------



## Madeline (2 Avril 2010)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube-nocookie.com/v/bSob1dKKN6o&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube-nocookie.com/v/bSob1dKKN6o&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube-nocookie.com/v/ziVCSgmIroY&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube-nocookie.com/v/ziVCSgmIroY&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## bobbynountchak (2 Avril 2010)

Tac, prochain achat. :love:

[YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/c8Ih-dX-LDE&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/c8Ih-dX-LDE&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

Une bouffée d'oxygène au milieu des artur h et autres brigitte fontaine qu'on m'inflige presque quotidiennement. (rendez vous compte.  )


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (2 Avril 2010)

[youtube]Bk5NW3BEEKU[/youtube]


----------



## Dark-Tintin (2 Avril 2010)

On parle de violence et de hardcore ?  

Du très bon :
[youtube]FIBo3QMyD7k[/youtube]

Deux groupes qui représentent bien la france sur la scène metal :
[youtube]j913gtJxNsQ[/youtube]

[youtube]H6HGuukhqc8[/youtube]

Une sacrée chanteuse 
[youtube]LF60OoXQF_4[/youtube]

Parce que y'a rien de mieux qu'une bonne 7 cordes :love:
[youtube]KPGPbXlPrBA[/youtube]

Parce qu'il me reste plus que la montée finale du solo à apprendre :
[youtube]PDfqG3f4zjM[/youtube]


----------



## Hellix06 (3 Avril 2010)

Mouais, ça reste moins violent que le post de [Vezøul]Numerø41.


----------



## freefalling (3 Avril 2010)

Pour le clip revisité
[YOUTUBE]rvp7PgWGQzA[/YOUTUBE]

et parce que ça m'a fait du bien à 3h35
[YOUTUBE]Xo9x2mA53ms[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## TiteLine (3 Avril 2010)

Me vlà encore une fois en train d'écouter des vieilleries


[YOUTUBE]<object width="640" height="505"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Jc8zkz9XSRU&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Jc8zkz9XSRU&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="505"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2010)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/et8XAzV6-80&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/et8XAzV6-80&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## shogun HD (3 Avril 2010)

[YOUTUBE]_Y5KAZgMUac[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Chang (4 Avril 2010)

[YOUTUBE]THgKS1zqkOU[/YOUTUBE]

Skye - Aint No Need

​


----------



## TiteLine (4 Avril 2010)

Encore besoin de musique apaisante ... :rose:

[YOUTUBE]<object width="640" height="505"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/cYo4XvAyK9k&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/cYo4XvAyK9k&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="505"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

Fields of Hope : une petite perle (j'avais eu l'occasion de lire la traduction des paroles) trouvée  dans un animé plutôt bouseux.

[YOUTUBE]<object width="640" height="505"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/5CHtJe_5aY0&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/5CHtJe_5aY0&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="505"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Aescleah (4 Avril 2010)

Un peu moins calme... 

[youtube]a8HqTX00p0o[/youtube]


----------



## thunderheart (4 Avril 2010)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/oLnii8pKs3A&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/oLnii8pKs3A&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2010)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/0IBTB5WSJfE&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/0IBTB5WSJfE&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## jpmiss (4 Avril 2010)

[YOUTUBE]UkymJsrUkt0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## thunderheart (4 Avril 2010)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/l0xneCWt5Lg&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/l0xneCWt5Lg&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## KARL40 (4 Avril 2010)

Le nouvel album de Brant BJORK "Gods & Goddesses" 

[YOUTUBE]J1tJyhh-gWo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## IceandFire (5 Avril 2010)

Je cherche désespérément la musique de la pub peugeot 207 et 308 qui passe en ce moment, ça sonne pop anglaise, j'aime beaucoup, la version américaine de cette pub n'a pas la même bande son puisque c'est linkin park :vomi: donc merci de votre aide


----------



## thunderheart (5 Avril 2010)

IceandFire a dit:


> Je cherche désespérément la musique de la pub peugeot 207 et 308 qui passe en ce moment, ça sonne pop anglaise, j'aime beaucoup, la version américaine de cette pub n'a pas la même bande son puisque c'est linkin park :vomi: donc merci de votre aide



[YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/0U4pHQGvr2o&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/0U4pHQGvr2o&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

???


----------



## IceandFire (5 Avril 2010)

Non...c'est une voix de mec  ça sonne indie brit pop...j'ai parcouru les forums mais rien...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2010)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/SmhP1RgbrrY&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/SmhP1RgbrrY&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## freefalling (6 Avril 2010)

[YOUTUBE]kCeZzW54a2o[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Chang (6 Avril 2010)

*Izu vs The Andies - North Star*





(clic - lien)

C'est bien electro et repetitif avec cette grosse ligne de synth' qui prend la tete ... C'est un des rares disques du genre que je reecoute regulierement avec autant de plaisir.


​


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (6 Avril 2010)

Qui parle de violence et de hardcore ?    

[youtube]vWaVWmwhKzo[/youtube]


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2010)

Magnifique 

[YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/I_n-gRS_wdI&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/I_n-gRS_wdI&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Teteo (6 Avril 2010)

Bon, bon je m'incruste!  J'ai vite fait le tour et je vois que c'est très disparate! Moi c'est plutôt rock. Mais aussi pas mal de pop, dance, électro, jrock et une toute petite place pour le R&B. :sleep: Mon groupe préféré >>> 30 Seconds To Mars!!! :love: Je lâche quelques vidéos en passant: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1BW5HTvBNj4 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0prFicLgXxw
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZihZAez5w0M
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HZ6c_Sd3YME

J'espère que vous apprécierez!


----------



## HAL-9000 (6 Avril 2010)

Teteo a dit:


> Bon, bon je m'incruste!  J'ai vite fait le tour et je vois que c'est très disparate! Moi c'est plutôt rock. Mais aussi pas mal de pop, dance, électro&#8230;
> J'espère que vous apprécierez!



Côté electro essaie ceci, avec un clip assez sympa  :

[YOUTUBE]<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/l2mTCY0CNSI&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/l2mTCY0CNSI&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## rabisse (6 Avril 2010)

Teteo a dit:


> Bon, bon je m'incruste!  J'ai vite fait le tour et je vois que c'est très disparate! Moi c'est plutôt rock. Mais aussi pas mal de pop, dance, électro, jrock et une toute petite place pour le R&B. :sleep: Mon groupe préféré >>> 30 Seconds To Mars!!! :love: Je lâche quelques vidéos en passant:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]1BW5HTvBNj4[/YOUTUBE]  [YOUTUBE]ZihZAez5w0M[/YOUTUBE]
> [YOUTUBE]HZ6c_Sd3YME[/YOUTUBE]  [YOUTUBE]0prFicLgXxw[/YOUTUBE]
> ...



Le message que vous avez entré est trop court. Veuillez l'allonger à au moins 5 caractères.


----------



## Aescleah (7 Avril 2010)

Et un petit retour au heavy metal 

[youtube]7mHe6FMs46o[/youtube]


----------



## Coketail.2.Milka (7 Avril 2010)

[YOUTUBE]X7C_DT8yRok[/YOUTUBE]

C'est léger =)


----------



## shogun HD (7 Avril 2010)

[YOUTUBE]HBXVf2XXS70[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]tSpbOI_CX-M&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (7 Avril 2010)

Cette fois-ci c'est parti, c'est plus l'moment d'faire pipi    
[youtube]Z8wZ7JaSP64[/youtube]
Vous allez bien ce soir ? Waouhhh c'est chaud (sur le plateau TV)


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2010)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/VJMTVD9rHDQ&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/VJMTVD9rHDQ&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (7 Avril 2010)

[youtube]mtQtbWifobQ[/youtube]


----------



## jpmiss (7 Avril 2010)

[YOUTUBE]xtqy4DTHGqg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bobbynountchak (7 Avril 2010)

Il y a une très bonne reprise de ce titre par Faith no More, au passage. 

D'ailleurs tant qu'on est dans les reprises de Black Sabbath, la meilleure que je connaisse :
[YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/36nj-TS420Y&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/36nj-TS420Y&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]
:love:


----------



## jpmiss (7 Avril 2010)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Il y a une très bonne reprise de ce titre par Faith no More, au passage.


Comme si je le savais pas! 


:rateau:


----------



## bobbynountchak (7 Avril 2010)

Lis donc la suite au lieu de gueuler, vieux machin. 






(Et si tu connais celle-là aussi, ben... tant mieux. )


----------



## Chang (7 Avril 2010)

*House Of House*

* Rushing To Paradise (Walkin' These Streets)*


[YOUTUBE]o2qXAifCMnk[/YOUTUBE]

:love:​


----------



## rabisse (7 Avril 2010)

[YOUTUBE]TwWQYg7aS5o&hl[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## HAL-9000 (7 Avril 2010)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/6xfYXMwBKB4&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/6xfYXMwBKB4&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Selthis (7 Avril 2010)

[YOUTUBE]9QYy-sj_Q-k&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## tirhum (7 Avril 2010)

[YOUTUBE]b_5CgNbo0ns[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]AnKgvOKnIgs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## HAL-9000 (7 Avril 2010)

L'intro de ta fisrt vidéo m'a fait penser à ceci  :

[YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/dlPjxz4LGak&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/dlPjxz4LGak&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

Dans l'genre vieux truc 



Sinon un autre Bird of Prey :

[YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/0e11ncgaoE8&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/0e11ncgaoE8&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

Avec la voix de Jim


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (8 Avril 2010)

[youtube]vOgSxPtbZNI[/youtube]


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2010)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/2ps0bQONjys&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/2ps0bQONjys&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## HAL-9000 (8 Avril 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/2ps0bQONjys&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/2ps0bQONjys&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]



C'est marrant hier j'ai justement  écouté cet album 
La dernière avec Iggy Pop passe mieux je trouve :rateau:


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (8 Avril 2010)

[youtube]8FsIJKPUBpI[/youtube]


----------



## macarel (8 Avril 2010)

[YOUTUBE]TO8PYCcIbI0[/YOUTUBE]
:love::love::love:


----------



## Pamoi (8 Avril 2010)

Ma préférée de Sacred Reich, un coup de fouet juste avant de reprendre le boulot ... 
[YOUTUBE]wbXsQSjIL2s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pamoi (8 Avril 2010)

Et pour commencer la soirée, avec un bourbon ...
[YOUTUBE]sHQ_aTjXObs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Coketail.2.Milka (8 Avril 2010)

Un peu d'électro =)

[YOUTUBE]2wKFpByU7DA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CRISPEACE (8 Avril 2010)

Illabye de Tipper


----------



## da capo (8 Avril 2010)

da capo a dit:


>



Je m'auto-cite pour signaler que le jeune Cascadeur se livre en concert gratuit demain vendredi 9 à partir de 19h dans le cadre du festival Essey Chantant.

Je n'en parlerai que mal donc je vous renvoie à la couverture presse abondante et élogieuse dont les Inrocks, 2 pages dans Telerama&#8230; oui je sais on a trouvé plus garage comme référence, mais bon.

En tout cas, c'est gratuit, la bière n'est pas chère au Bar des Loges, les frites sont bonnes (goûtées vendredi dernier) et l'ambiance bon enfant.

Ah oui : Essey Chantant c'est en province&#8230; juste à côté de Nancy. Mais c'est accessoire non ? On a tous une gare TGV près de chez soi&#8230;
Ah oui (2) : tous les conducteurs de train ne font pas grève ; vous aurez peut-être la chance de rentrer chez vous avant la semaine prochaine.


----------



## Aescleah (8 Avril 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> Et pour commencer la soirée, avec un bourbon ...
> [YOUTUBE]sHQ_aTjXObs[/YOUTUBE]



Je vois que certains se font plaisir 

[youtube]Wkyd4V4i_Jw[/youtube]


----------



## Epépé (9 Avril 2010)

[YOUTUBE]x-E7s9vZ-_o[/YOUTUBE]

R.I.P. Malcom


----------



## Macbeth (9 Avril 2010)

Ouh !! je viens de me mettre à ça et c'est une bonne claque !!!
[YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/EkflmyBEXvI&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/EkflmyBEXvI&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (9 Avril 2010)

[youtube]pzWr3mCRA6I[/youtube]


----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2010)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Sk-1TEULi68&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Sk-1TEULi68&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Aescleah (9 Avril 2010)

Un peu de Death n'Roll 

[youtube]bHhN261pdOU[/youtube]


----------



## thunderheart (9 Avril 2010)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/lSWwHQXt0d8&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/lSWwHQXt0d8&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## rabisse (9 Avril 2010)

thunderheart a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/lSWwHQXt0d8&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/lSWwHQXt0d8&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]



  ..
[YOUTUBE]<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/cZqv87YAlgE&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/cZqv87YAlgE&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

:love::love::love:​


----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2010)

[YOUTUBE]aMzWysnhr5c[/YOUTUBE]



Sont bruyants mes voisins là...



:love:


----------



## Dark-Tintin (9 Avril 2010)

Putain que c'est bon :love:

[YOUTUBE]dLlCJllefYw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2010)

Sont avec des 18 cordes aud'sus?  



[YOUTUBE]HKGolHGyVAg[/YOUTUBE]



:love:



...hop, et Alastis en boucle.  Boucle. Boucle. Boucle. Boucle. Boucle.


----------



## IceandFire (10 Avril 2010)

Etienne de Crécy....Superdiscount....le 1er...:style: :king:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2010)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/XJ0pnC9bAd0&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/XJ0pnC9bAd0&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pamoi (10 Avril 2010)

[YOUTUBE]Bn5tiuZU4JI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2010)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/IAoMc70HRgQ&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/IAoMc70HRgQ&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pamoi (11 Avril 2010)

En boucle

[YOUTUBE]JO7TZGgBbOw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Aescleah (11 Avril 2010)

[youtube]e-OK7sS855M[/youtube]


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (12 Avril 2010)

[youtube]rVlax3XLtKw[/youtube]


----------



## teo (12 Avril 2010)

Smooth, The Parade.

Je l'ai acheté en dur dernièrement. Décidemment, j'ai bien Nantes et les Nantais. Bientôt au Cargo à Arles ou au Glazart. J'irai sans doute les voir, j'avais beaucoup aimé leur complicité sur scène à la sortie du précédent album. Funk Soul Pop Rock 

_Friendly Yours_ est ma préférée, comme des _Lettres mortes_ à de vieux amis disparus, pour de bon ou juste, comme ça, à tout ces gens que nous ne reverrons probablement pas, malgré le plaisir des rencontres passées. Special dédicace à M. et à tous les Tomasi...
En écoute sur leur MS.


----------



## BigMac50 (12 Avril 2010)

En ce moment paradize de indochine


----------



## freefalling (12 Avril 2010)

il faut beau , il fait bon .. darling, won't you free me from my freedom ? Darling ! Tie me to a tree, handcuff me, darling ! 

[YOUTUBE]Ye9zM5_Do9Q[/YOUTUBE]

tiens, somenone's back !


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2010)

Sympa ...

[YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/-iJ7bs4mTUY&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/-iJ7bs4mTUY&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## macarel (12 Avril 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> Sympa ...
> 
> [YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/-iJ7bs4mTUY&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/-iJ7bs4mTUY&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]



P**ain, clope, alcool, musique> combinaison redoutable, quel ambience:love:  merci

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h20 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h13 ----------

D'ailleurs pour rester dans l'ambiance:


[YOUTUBE]alj5-FG42Y0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pamoi (12 Avril 2010)

[YOUTUBE]cdXYKEFqDJo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## HAL-9000 (12 Avril 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]cdXYKEFqDJo[/YOUTUBE]





  

[YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/m7AHblQ3_oM&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/m7AHblQ3_oM&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## freefalling (12 Avril 2010)

[YOUTUBE]kHHiKE2QqRw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## KARL40 (12 Avril 2010)

CHOKEBORE 

[YOUTUBE]4LInp1fHd0U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/XJ0pnC9bAd0&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/XJ0pnC9bAd0&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]



C'est tout de même assez impressionnant comme mimétisme. 

En fait de musique occidentale, les Chinois me font penser aux Japonais des années 80 avec leurs jeunes prodiges musicaux qui imitaient parfaitement les virtuoses occidentaux de la musique classique. Genre l'intégrale des Caprices de Paganini à 10 ans ou un concerto de Mozart pour piano et orchestre donné au Carnegie Hall à 7 ans. Les Chinois font la même chose dans le classique désormais, et, je le découvre ici, dans la pop.

Et de constater que le "péril jaune" est finalement bien entamé par le "péril yankee" !


----------



## Aescleah (13 Avril 2010)

Ca fait pas de mal au réveil  

[youtube]1jdAwXV7eVM[/youtube]


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (13 Avril 2010)

[DM]/x1incf_la-carioca_fun[/DM]


----------



## Chang (13 Avril 2010)

> C'est tout de même assez impressionnant comme mimétisme.
> 
> En fait de musique occidentale, les Chinois me font penser aux Japonais des années 80 avec leurs jeunes prodiges musicaux qui imitaient parfaitement les virtuoses occidentaux de la musique classique. Genre l'intégrale des Caprices de Paganini à 10 ans ou un concerto de Mozart pour piano et orchestre donné au Carnegie Hall à 7 ans. Les Chinois font la même chose dans le classique désormais, et, je le découvre ici, dans la pop.



Mouais ... la Chine c'est un pays qui chante ... mal ... ya des karaokes partout et on s'epoumone dedans en chantant faux mais on s'en bas les roustons parce qu'on a paye pour ca. En plus de ca, la tele est pourrite de shows ou les jeunes viennent montrer quils savent copier des chanteurs etrangers ou locaux. 

Aussi, l'education chinoise passe par la musique classique. Il est de bon ton d'imposer le piano ou le violon, des instruments "nobles" a ses enfants, parce que ca fait bourgeois.

Bref, aucun creativite et du chant a la Houston ou Carrey, de la gueulante nuancee, la meme qu'on nous a balance en Europe dans les 90s en nous faisant croire que c'est ca chanter.

Et puis mince quoi, sur 1,3 milliards d'ames, c'est bien la misere si pas un mec a la meme voix que Houston ... il n'empeche, j'aurai tant aime un imitateur de Gainsbourg bourre derriere qui lui sort la meme tirade que chez Drucker ...  ...


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (13 Avril 2010)

Chang a dit:


> Mouais ... la Chine c'est un pays qui chante ... mal ... ya des karaokes partout



Par contre ce qui est cool, c'est que le prix d'un karaoké là bas c'est pas très cher et tu as de la bouffe et soft drink à volonté toute la nuit. Ils se rattrapent bien sur le prix des bière par contre.    

La seule locale que j'arrive à peu près à chanter correctement dans leur karaoké.    
[youtube]CEQRr3I7PhQ[/youtube]


----------



## teo (13 Avril 2010)

Une série *Placebo* périodes Black Market Music / Without you I'm nothing / Sleeping with ghosts / Velvet Goldmine (BO) / Sleeping with ghosts / Alpinestars	
Molko et sa voix, toujours...

_Carbon Kid (Radio edit) feat. Brian Molko_ de *Alpinestars*, sur [Carbon Kid Single]

[YOUTUBE]PifkisE7H2k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Avril 2010)

[YOUTUBE]WFocFCw8Mu0[/YOUTUBE]
:love::love::love:


----------



## Schillier21 (13 Avril 2010)

[YOUTUBE]pSUQbjyTmT8[/YOUTUBE]


Bon c'est pour la musique, pas le clip...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2010)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/WIXg9KUiy00&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/WIXg9KUiy00&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## HAL-9000 (13 Avril 2010)

IceandFire a dit:


> Etienne de Crécy....Superdiscount....le 1er...:style: :king:



Celle-ci oui  :

[YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Jzil8S7tUeY&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Jzil8S7tUeY&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Aurélie85 (13 Avril 2010)

[YOUTUBE]rbmRtSQqNKQ[/YOUTUBE]

Très bon quand on a très peu dormi la nuit précédente et que l'on se sent gentiment glisser dans sa bulle


----------



## freefalling (13 Avril 2010)

[YOUTUBE]1VYznItmU2w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CheepnisAroma (14 Avril 2010)

[YOUTUBE]mqrAwEz4QxI&NR=1[/YOUTUBE]
Miles Davis laïve en 1987: j&#8217;y étais :style:


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (14 Avril 2010)

[youtube]Zx3m4e45bTo[/youtube]


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Avril 2010)




----------



## teo (14 Avril 2010)

David Keno et sa reprise de _Upside Down_ (Teenage Sex) de Diana Ross, sur le podcast Da Fresh #2 Avril.




(link 2 soundcloud)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h28 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h33 ----------

_Burger Queen_, *Placebo*, sur *Without You I'm Nothing*, sans oublier la partie ghost. Frakking good song 
Je pense à _Drowning Man_ des *Cure*, sur *Faith*.


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Avril 2010)

Tiens, si je me faisais Carnage Visors de Cure ? :love:


----------



## teo (14 Avril 2010)

En écho, _Face to face_, Siouxie and the Banshees 

[YOUTUBE]3_neOGeee9k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## jpmiss (14 Avril 2010)

[DM]x35l5_neil-young-hey-hey-my-my_music[/DM]


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2010)

CheepnisAroma a dit:


> Miles Davis laïve en 1987: jy étais :style:



Classe , j'y étais pas mais :love:

[YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/PoPL7BExSQU&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/PoPL7BExSQU&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## macarel (14 Avril 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> [DM]x35l5_neil-young-hey-hey-my-my_music[/DM]



Je ne suis pas de nature nostalgique, mais je dois avouer que là...:rose:


----------



## BigMac50 (15 Avril 2010)

Aujourd'hui c'est du da Silva


----------



## Selthis (15 Avril 2010)

Pour attaquer la nuit de boulot, le bureau à coté de la fenêtre éclairée par les réverbères et les gens (déchirés) qui passent devant ma fenêtre, 2 tasses de café déjà prêtes et Iron & Wine en musique de fond pour rester calme :

[YOUTUBE]ugx0zC3Otwk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## shogun HD (15 Avril 2010)

[YOUTUBE]GMc2RdFuOxI&feature=fvw[/YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GMc2RdFuOxI&feature=fvw


----------



## freefalling (15 Avril 2010)

après avoir revu le singulier et très bon 






-------> 
[YOUTUBE]wCVJ6bsrhWQ&NR[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Aescleah (15 Avril 2010)

[youtube]tHhZ2LThpv4[/youtube]


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2010)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/bFL7VaULf1U&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/bFL7VaULf1U&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## freefalling (15 Avril 2010)

[YOUTUBE]g36tXgUTHKc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Avril 2010)




----------



## teo (16 Avril 2010)

Une plongée old skool, avec reggae et dub cet après-midi...
Quelques perles, sans avoir jamais été très _Jah_ moi-même (hein Jahrom ) : 

_Horace Andy_ et son *Feel Good All Over: Anthology 1970-1976*
_Peter Tosh_ et son *Peter Tosh Gold*
*Simply Rockers 4 - Jamaican Music from the Vaults*
_The Rootsman remixed_ et *International language of dub*
_Lee Scratch Perry_ et son *Cutting Razor - Rare Cuts From The Black Ark*

et pour commencer, _Jah Nuh Dead_ de Sinéad O'Connor sur son très prenant *Throw Down Your Arms*.

Et je sens que je vais me faire _Antifa, Chasseur de skins_ dans le week-end, film découvert il y a quelques jours.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2010)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Yam5uK6e-bQ&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Yam5uK6e-bQ&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2010)

[YOUTUBE]Oc8WUsbB0-8[/YOUTUBE]



Tiens, j'aurais pu placer ça dans _mes années 80's_...


----------



## shogun HD (17 Avril 2010)

[YOUTUBE]8b5-qq-fgwQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## teo (17 Avril 2010)

*We're Here, We're Queer, Get Used to It!*
​
*Version:* _Relax (New York Mix)_ / *Frankie Goes To Hollywood*

*Tags:* Teenager; 80's; ZTT; Fairlight; Trevor Horn; Electronic; Dance Music; Queer nation; Gay clone; Bondage; S&M; Golden Shower; Leather; Hardcore sex; Scandal; Cold War; USA; USSR; Sweat; Drugs; Edge; Vinyl;




> (...) Relax don't do it / When you want to come / Come-oh oh oh // But shoot it in the right direction / Make making it your intention-ooh yeah / Live those dreams  /Scheme those schemes / Got to hit me / Hit me  /Hit me with those laser beams (...)



*Suite logique :* _Welcome To The Pleasure Dome_


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2010)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/TPE9uSFFxrI&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/TPE9uSFFxrI&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pamoi (17 Avril 2010)

[YOUTUBE]91sfrw106xs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## fedo (17 Avril 2010)

je viens de lire que Peter Steele de Type O Negative est décédé mercredi
[YOUTUBE]LXIWRan3XGY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dark-Tintin (17 Avril 2010)

De circonstance

[YOUTUBE]h3_NzX-Swzg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## freefalling (18 Avril 2010)

Any Day Now de Bif Naked {un brin daté quand même ..}


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Avril 2010)

[YOUTUBE]TKYALsp-sIg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## teo (18 Avril 2010)

Pet Shop Boys et *Yes* (2009).

Je viens de racheter leur premier album, Please (1986 !), qui doit encore trainer à la cave en K7, avec quelques remixes de plus pour faire bien, moins cher que l'original remasterisé.
Poésie urbaine vs. pop acidulée / diet pills+thc+rhum-coke= Saturday Night @ florian's








[Tags: Pop; 80's; Electronic; United Kingdom; Margareth Thatcher; Age of Consent; Gay Rights]

Edit: j'avais oublié la candeur bontempi d'un morceau comme _I Want A Lover_. Mais la ritournelle est toujours la même, 25 ans plus tard.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2010)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/yMx2SKIRkw4&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/yMx2SKIRkw4&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## rabisse (18 Avril 2010)

*"Chicos & Classieux"*

[YOUTUBE]bbUUwJxpW88[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Hellix06 (18 Avril 2010)

[YOUTUBE]uItwS66qIuk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ralfix (18 Avril 2010)

Moustaki censuré


----------



## fusion (18 Avril 2010)

METAAAAAAAAAAAALLLLLLLLLLL!!!!!! 

d'ailleurs ce serait sympa d'ouvrir un topic sur les macusers fan de metal!! à moins que ça n'existe déjà?


----------



## Pamoi (19 Avril 2010)

[YOUTUBE]Zj3mKYASycg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Aescleah (19 Avril 2010)

[youtube]07pLGIgyfjw[/youtube]


----------



## Pamoi (19 Avril 2010)

Restons dans les vieilleries ... 

[YOUTUBE]ya5bGthIz4E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Aescleah (19 Avril 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> Restons dans les vieilleries ...
> 
> [YOUTUBE]ya5bGthIz4E[/YOUTUBE]



Si tu veux ! 

[youtube]NVLRKk0EJTI[/youtube]


----------



## shogun HD (19 Avril 2010)

[YOUTUBE]fkuOAY-S6OY&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## teo (19 Avril 2010)

Slo Mo Disko Mix, _Plastique de rêve_, chez basic.ch, GVA internet radio.

Décalé comme une plage caribéenne en plein Berlin !


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Avril 2010)

LA B.O. De Good Morning England

Excellent film.
Putain de B.O.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2010)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/hjQ_xZMybPM&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/hjQ_xZMybPM&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## KARL40 (19 Avril 2010)

THE SPECIALS .... 

[YOUTUBE]bVcD1xAMTo8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## freefalling (20 Avril 2010)

[YOUTUBE]-6IudEBSVoI[/YOUTUBE]

+ lien vers le titre en .WAV (32Mo), gracieusement offert par Sia, directement dans la description de la vidéo sur YouTube


----------



## richard-deux (20 Avril 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> LA B.O. De Good Morning England
> 
> Excellent film.
> Putain de B.O.



En revanche, le film est à voir en VOST parce que la version française n'est pas excellente.


----------



## la(n)guille (20 Avril 2010)

richarddeux a dit:


> En revanche, le film est à voir en VOST parce que la version française n'est pas excellente.




Pourquoi, il existe des films qu'il faille voir autrement qu'en VO???


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2010)

[YOUTUBE]R4BJGulTaY8[/YOUTUBE]

Si je suis pas trop poutrer du cerveau après l'apéro, c'est bien Shinichi Osawa qui a remasterisé cet EP japonais. Ce mec, c'est un peu l'Alex Gopher Asiat'. Le brutal grossier avec la magie d'un béjart sur une galette, sa douceur. Tout en paradoxe. Il joue les putassier mais en fait, y'a pleins de petits détails croustillants bien calés. :love:

Pour le reste, c'est du connu et éprouvé. 

Bonap'


----------



## silvio (20 Avril 2010)

Khyu a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]R4BJGulTaY8[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Si je suis pas trop poutrer du cerveau après l'apéro, c'est bien Shinichi Osawa qui a remasterisé cet EP japonais. Ce mec, c'est un peu l'Alex Gopher Asiat'. Le brutal grossier avec la magie d'un béjart sur une galette, sa douceur. Tout en paradoxe. Il joue les putassier mais en fait, y'a pleins de petits détails croustillants bien calés. :love:
> 
> ...


[YOUTUBE]1yz5dP4m9tY[/YOUTUBE]
Si je suis pas trop poutrer du cerveau après l'apéro, c'est bien Rick Davies qui a remasterisé cet EP bavarois. Ce mec, c'est un peu le Roger Hodgson du Béarn. Le brutal grossier avec la magie d'un Clayderman sur une galette, sa douceur. Tout en paradoxe. Il joue les putassiers mais en fait, y'a pleins de petits détails croustillants bien calés. :love:

Pour le reste, c'est du connu et éprouvé.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2010)

T'es rien qu'un trou du cul moqueur ! 
'toute façon, toi, tu comprends pas la musique.
Il y a un vrai sens caché et tout, mais t'es trop quadrisomique pour assimiler l'essence.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2010)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/KMF9FIIRZlc&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/KMF9FIIRZlc&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## hegemonikon (20 Avril 2010)

Un peu has been mais bon !

[youtube]VJoSIa7Vj2g[/youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VJoSIa7Vj2g&feature=related


----------



## fedo (20 Avril 2010)

ils reviennent les _B.R.M.C_ avec un album auto produit de très bonne facture.





du B.R.M.C classique toutefois mais peu de déchets et un disque bien rempli.
mention spéciale au titre qui ouvre l'album
[YOUTUBE]9BSJGclcN1I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## richard-deux (21 Avril 2010)

la(n)guille a dit:


> Pourquoi, il existe des films qu'il faille voir autrement qu'en VO???



Je pense que des films comme Avatar ou James Bond etc ne demandent à être vu en VOST.


----------



## teo (21 Avril 2010)

_Outhouse (Original Mix)_, Nathan Fake, sur *James Holden - Balance 005 (Disc 1)*

[YOUTUBE]s-t1tifeImw[/YOUTUBE]

Ceux qui ont déjà entendu ce morceau en soirée savent ce que je pourrais dire 


Ensuite, ce sera _Losoul_ et leur Belong


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2010)

Dans mes bras... :love:
Un autiste à la sonate facile !


----------



## teo (21 Avril 2010)

Tu sais ce qu'il te dit, l'autiste ? 


Voilà pourquoi je voulais entendre ce _Losoul_...
Re-création 

[YOUTUBE]0G575oxNMG8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## BigMac50 (21 Avril 2010)

Da Silva en ce moment je vous le conseil


----------



## la(n)guille (21 Avril 2010)

richarddeux a dit:


> Je pense que des films comme Avatar ou James Bond etc ne demandent à être vu en VOST.



Oui, mais là, pour le coup, je pense que ce sont des films qui n'ont pas à être vus...


----------



## teo (21 Avril 2010)

flashmob, Vitalic dernier achat sur le Store.
C'est pas OK Cowboy, mais y'a du bon son quand même.

Et là, _Tainted love_, l'original chanté par Gloria Jones

[YOUTUBE]6UrRxta8doM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2010)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/OV4o2BQGRzU&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/OV4o2BQGRzU&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## thunderheart (21 Avril 2010)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/jlrSwHHkCoc&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/jlrSwHHkCoc&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pamoi (21 Avril 2010)

Gloria Jones, ça me donne envie d'écouter ça ...

[YOUTUBE]Ylww2dOW7fg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bobbynountchak (21 Avril 2010)

Acheté ce week-end, pour découvrir :

*Jil is lucky*





J'avais entendu un morceau live à la radio.
je me suis dit "tiens, je vais acheter l'album".
D'habitude quand je fais ça, l'album est une vraie merde qui termine au fond d'un tiroir. 
Ben pas là. 

Très classe, bien écrit, bien joué, moi qui ne suis pas du genre à apprécier les mélodies qu'on peut chantonner sous la douche, là pour le coup je suis fan.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2010)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Acheté ce week-end, pour découvrir :
> 
> blablabla




MAIS MAIS MAIS !!!
C'est toi qu'on voit au milieu !


----------



## teo (21 Avril 2010)

4 heures de mix en direct des Virgin Islands, Caribbean, où il reprend des forces, Plastique de Rêve, entre funk, disco et techno* :love: 
:love: merci basic.ch :love:

basic.ch





_*Edit: Et non, ce n'est pas que de la tech pour les durs, le début est très... 80's  _


----------



## freefalling (22 Avril 2010)

clic me {lien Spotify}
please turn up the sound, play it loud

_Shiny and Warm, 
Shiny and Warm,
Head in the storm, 
Gona drive that home to you,
Shiny and warm shiny and warm,
Licking the top,
I'm almost over you._​


----------



## Aescleah (22 Avril 2010)

Un grand groupe de doom:

[youtube]sO7VP34n2Ps[/youtube]


----------



## teo (22 Avril 2010)

freefalling a dit:
			
		

> Licking the pop...


Goldfrapp me surprendra toujours par sa façon de surfer sur les genres au travers de ses différents albums, opportuniste mais souvent réussi 


Aussi dans le genre putassier, j'ai hâte d'écouter le prochain Scissor Sisters, _Night Work_ qui devrait sortir en juin. Si le contenu est à la hauteur du contenant, ça sera chaud !
_bitchin' bitchin'..._


----------



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2010)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/DX-oATJzdOI&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/DX-oATJzdOI&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## shogun HD (23 Avril 2010)

[YOUTUBE]h9vAOzYz-Qs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## LeProf (23 Avril 2010)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Bl5YH6cHPEs&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Bl5YH6cHPEs&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (23 Avril 2010)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Eh44QPT1mPE&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Eh44QPT1mPE&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2010)

[YOUTUBE]fXFXvdCqRbI[/YOUTUBE]




Natasha Luna   :love:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h01 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé Hier à 23h10 ----------

[YOUTUBE]JUbp-m0VHvs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## macarel (24 Avril 2010)

[/COLOR][YOUTUBE]JUbp-m0VHvs[/YOUTUBE][/QUOTE]

oooohhh, the Ex, des compatriottes de mon village


----------



## Nick936 (24 Avril 2010)

En ce moment j'écoute :

[YOUTUBE]zh8mjisfjSI[/YOUTUBE]

mais aussi :

[YOUTUBE]_yXim1oU6iI[/YOUTUBE]

A+ ;-)

PS : quand j'intègre les liens dans les balises [YOUTUBE] ça ne marche pas, ça fait un carré blanc&#8230;
Merci macarel, ça marche ;-)


----------



## macarel (24 Avril 2010)

Nick936 a dit:


> En ce moment j'écoute :
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zh8mjisfjSI
> 
> ...



Essaie comme ça:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hwZbSGNzlt4
Enlevons 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=
Et gardons 
hwZbSGNzlt4
puis on met des balises Youtube :
[YOUTUBE]hwZbSGNzlt4[/YOUTUBE


----------



## Aescleah (24 Avril 2010)

Histoire de rigoler 5 minutes...   

[youtube]I6jq-DYJGwg[/youtube]


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2010)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/WjP-WS_8P8Y&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/WjP-WS_8P8Y&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pamoi (24 Avril 2010)

Neil Young acoustique, c'est le pied, mais électrique c'est carrément ... :love:

[YOUTUBE]7KxiEjPCXA8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (25 Avril 2010)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/aGJC0KAPeYA&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/aGJC0KAPeYA&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2010)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/gbOVn8mENkQ&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/gbOVn8mENkQ&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## HAL-9000 (26 Avril 2010)

En ce moment, electro avec le dernier morceau des Daft  :
http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xaqw6c_nouveau-son-des-daft-punk-b-o-tron_music


----------



## hegemonikon (27 Avril 2010)

J'ai eu la chance de faire l'amour il y a peu avec une belle inconnue teutonne dans un bar branchouille de Lyon en écoutant cette chanson oubliée: :love:


[youtube]rzhZ9IkEWlc[/youtube]

Kitsch mais c'est Tino Rossi !


----------



## jpmiss (27 Avril 2010)

Moi j'ai jamais baisé sur LARD.
Heureusement pour elle(s) 

[YOUTUBE]9UuQEkh6m6c[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]Uw5KlqW2eHE[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]dsONzEqrr6w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## richard-deux (27 Avril 2010)

[YOUTUBE]YSsE65z5W0o[/YOUTUBE]
:love:


----------



## teo (27 Avril 2010)

*Iggy Pop* - _The Idiot_


----------



## spaceiinvaders (27 Avril 2010)

*:rateau::rateau::rateau: Yeah Man ! :rateau::rateau::rateau:*

[YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/UjgH10AkAtg&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/UjgH10AkAtg&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]​
*:love::love::love: Mr. Oizo :love::love::love:​*


----------



## jpmiss (27 Avril 2010)

[YOUTUBE]CNAkbbKycCM[/YOUTUBE]

 :love:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (27 Avril 2010)

Mets Les Prout ou j'tue l'chien...  :love: :love: :love:






qui veut danser le ouchouchouche ??  



> _...Gamin ! Un chien daveugle en fait
> ça coûte les yeux dla tête !
> un chien dmanchot adroit
> ça coûte un bras !
> ...



:love:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Avril 2010)

[YOUTUBE]596qaxm-u4o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Avril 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]596qaxm-u4o[/YOUTUBE]


:love::love::love:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Avril 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> :love::love::love:



Et il faut dire que cette reprise est d'un autre niveau que celle-là


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2010)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/9SPNrtddr-I&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/9SPNrtddr-I&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## teo (27 Avril 2010)

On ne dit pas de mal de Régine 

C'est une sainte femme 

Ah tiens puis y'a ça qui me tente bien :love:


----------



## yvos (28 Avril 2010)

Une vie - tout un programme 

[YOUTUBE]NJpSsrFX9A8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## 'chon (29 Avril 2010)

Ici MainTenant


----------



## Selthis (29 Avril 2010)

[YOUTUBE]wukc8BlxG84[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## jpmiss (29 Avril 2010)

Beaurk!


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2010)

...

[YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/qpDvpsxom8c&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/qpDvpsxom8c&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## shogun HD (29 Avril 2010)

[YOUTUBE]cYYL1vybRU4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## tsss (29 Avril 2010)

[YOUTUBE]T3WIsTCdeEg[/YOUTUBE]​
ça prend au tripes et ça rappelle un de mes plus beaux concerts vus  Ouhh, c'était il y a bien 20 ans et des patates .

Allez j'enchaine comme kool shen sur "Fascination Streets".


----------



## rabisse (29 Avril 2010)

Tiens une vieillerie qui n'a pas trop de rhumatismes... 

[YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Slzlm3OPeNg&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Slzlm3OPeNg&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## yvos (29 Avril 2010)

Le dernier album de Liars, sisterworld :love:






et notamment :

[YOUTUBE]04domJ7F0oY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## itako (30 Avril 2010)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/19Bu06XO1Ro&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/19Bu06XO1Ro&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (30 Avril 2010)

[YOUTUBE]7A8pQq7PQSs[/YOUTUBE]

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h04 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h56 ----------

[YOUTUBE]ifQK_86Nk-A[/YOUTUBE]



Bettie   :love:


----------



## thunderheart (30 Avril 2010)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/x8jGKp4kbeM&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/x8jGKp4kbeM&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/SpMSC-eRWpc&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/SpMSC-eRWpc&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2010)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/zC1zQqCWNBw&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/zC1zQqCWNBw&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## HAL-9000 (1 Mai 2010)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="500" height="405"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/f88NZ1sxWX0&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&color1=0x5d1719&color2=0xcd311b&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/f88NZ1sxWX0&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&color1=0x5d1719&color2=0xcd311b&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="500" height="405"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## rabisse (1 Mai 2010)

_Watching the painter painting
And all the time the light is changing
And he keeps painting
That bit there it was an accident
But he's so pleased
It's the best mistake he could make..._​
Nombreux sont ceux qui ne réclameraient guère plus que cette simple attention.


----------



## jpmiss (2 Mai 2010)

Pardon My French   

[YOUTUBE]vNmAudMGbsA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## teo (3 Mai 2010)

_[MOOD] *Don't stop till you get enough /* Michael Jackson / *Off the Wall* [/MOOD]_



_and some Thriller's, too._


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2010)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/lFrvadCLhEw&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/lFrvadCLhEw&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2010)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/tBe0p13cPxk&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/tBe0p13cPxk&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Aescleah (4 Mai 2010)

[youtube]SvWQQaCpte4[/youtube]


----------



## Dark-Tintin (4 Mai 2010)

Ah, un connaisseur !

[YOUTUBE]maF_9m75KqE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## HAL-9000 (4 Mai 2010)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="500" height="405"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/KWmD_HcOcfU&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&color1=0x5d1719&color2=0xcd311b&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/KWmD_HcOcfU&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&color1=0x5d1719&color2=0xcd311b&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="500" height="405"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## shogun HD (4 Mai 2010)

pour moi c'est l'heure de l'écouter les doors

[YOUTUBE]DKbPUzhWeeI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2010)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Kiy9seAzMEY&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Kiy9seAzMEY&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## teo (5 Mai 2010)

Ah _Coccinelle_ 
J'ai toujours le maxi vinyl, cadeau.
_Haïku_ est le presque le seul que j'écoute régulièrement, j'ai les autres, mais ça passe moins bien. Souvenirs d'une ou deux nuits blanches à l'_Usine_ à travailler la typo et les textes pour le digipack pendant que C. s'occupait du graphisme de la pochette.








---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h08 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h31 ----------

Là, blocage en boucle un extrait du _Night Work_ des *Scissor Sisters*, _Invisible Light_, sorti hier sur la page du groupe & YT, découvert ce matin [thanks V.].
Comment dire. _So gay, you know me._ Testostérone au maximum. Décibel. Sueur. Club. Men. Lotta men. Les voix qui lorgnent vers les _Floyd_, les Gibbs Bros [aka _Bee Gees_], les _Pet Shop Boys_. Les synthés façon _FGTH_. Les churs hommage to _Visage - Fade to grey_. Club / iPod, _hit!_. Obligé. Sinon c'est à désespérer. Phéromones. Ca pue le sexe dans la lumière. L'album est annoncé comme _supersexual and sleazy_. Miam :love:. Avec cette photo sur la pochette et si le reste est du même accabit, je me demande si ça peut finir autrement qu'en partouze. Quel cul. Même le très discret Ian '_Gandalf_' Mc Kellen s'y met avec un _featuring_ énigmatique, païen et très sexuel. Sir, yes, Sir _ [you know, I want boogie...]_

Come into the light, ladies and gentlemen.

[YOUTUBE]zPnDEvn_HW0[/YOUTUBE]

Préférez la version HD, avec un son très fort

et le remix de Stuart Price en bonus

[tag] Gibbs Brothers ; Fairlight ; Disco ; Pink Floyd ; Queer ; Bear ; Sexy ass ; Visage ; FGTH ; Ian Mc Kellen [/tag]


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2010)

Très sympa Teo  .


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2010)

Le dernier Wovenhand.








Un titre, Truth, *en écoute* chez Glitterhouse Rec.


----------



## freefalling (5 Mai 2010)

[YOUTUBE]Xfv24lnf4lg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## shogun HD (6 Mai 2010)

[YOUTUBE]rIG-Vv9vkew&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mai 2010)

[YOUTUBE]xsdCp6u3hV4[/YOUTUBE] 




Y' avait pas que le Clash.




Mais, pis plus tard, La Chambre.    :love:



[YOUTUBE]n1a12qY9w0U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## rabisse (7 Mai 2010)

There is no political solution. To our troubled evolution...
Have no faith in constitution. There is no bloody revolution.

We are spirits in the material world. 

[YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/BHOevX4DlGk&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/BHOevX4DlGk&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

:love::love::love::love:​


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mai 2010)

Horses is spirit in the material world...


[YOUTUBE]6xjkxYaUD9E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mai 2010)

wormeyes a dit:


> Horses is spirit in the material world...



Mais rien ne vaut _The curse of the Singapore Sling_ (entre guitares saturées et volcans islandais.... )
Et je suppose que tu as vu le film sur Patti Smith : _ Dream of life_ de Steven Sebring...

...


----------



## wath68 (8 Mai 2010)

Version live hypnotique de Believe, by Gus Gus

[YOUTUBE]4edyf5hq63M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## freefalling (8 Mai 2010)

[YOUTUBE]2vEStDd6HVY[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]xycnv87N_BU[/YOUTUBE]
i juste like the granny 

{edit : i must add this one too  }
[YOUTUBE]9xMCNmUaGko[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## shogun HD (8 Mai 2010)

[YOUTUBE]PfRudkryo7Q&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## IceandFire (8 Mai 2010)

Retro New Order... :style:  Teo :love:


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mai 2010)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/8y_VFGrGnCE&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/8y_VFGrGnCE&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## teo (9 Mai 2010)

Nathan Fake, Outhouse...


And GusGus

have a sweet night, friends


----------



## Mobyduck (10 Mai 2010)

*Kenji Kawai* - The Ballade of Puppets: In a New World, Gods Will  Descend 

[YOUTUBE]RLxcn-rgDS8[/YOUTUBE]

La plus grosse baffe musicale prise au cinoche.  :love: :love:


----------



## jpmiss (11 Mai 2010)

[YOUTUBE]KzjHbbXH2XE[/YOUTUBE]

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h28 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h58 ----------

[YOUTUBE]Z6zqYSezqwo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## patlek (11 Mai 2010)

Du top; qui a 80 ans...

[YOUTUBE]oAKfy2W70Qg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## 'chon (11 Mai 2010)

East/Jinx/...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mai 2010)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/UmpLtYmSlvM&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/UmpLtYmSlvM&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mai 2010)

'chon a dit:


> Tuxedomoon



Ouais...

J'étais resté dans "les traînées de vapeurs"...
Pas terrible...

Là, en ce moment, c'est plus construit et un peu décalé, un mélange avec The Young Gods plays Kurt Weill et des morceaux de September Songs : The music of Kurt Weill en various artists (notamment, PJ Harvey, Nick Cave, Lou Reed ou William S. Burroughs...).


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2010)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/pRUGvArWXLk&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/pRUGvArWXLk&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## teo (13 Mai 2010)

Jay-Jay Johanson, _Poison_, _The Long Term Physical Effects Are Not Yet Known_, _Antenna_

et la cover de _Stop! In the name of love _par _Bang Gang_.

J'ai détesté longtemps. 


_but not anymore_


----------



## freefalling (13 Mai 2010)

Depuis The K&D Sessions&#8482; (Part One)






I so love this album .. 
Les "relectures" dépassent largement les originaux. Entre la version de "Trans Fatty Acid" &#8230; et sa version originale de Lamb &#8230; ouch !
Du très bon avec du "pas terrible" 

[YOUTUBE]jjbr6sUP7ZM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## KARL40 (13 Mai 2010)

Juste parce c'est une chanson d'actualité ...

[YOUTUBE]XIoZ8SbaBn0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## shogun HD (13 Mai 2010)

[YOUTUBE]dD60juKhnDQ[/YOUTUBE]



je l'ai en maxi CD :love::love:


----------



## richard-deux (14 Mai 2010)

teo a dit:


> Jay-Jay Johanson, _Poison_, _The Long Term Physical Effects Are Not Yet Known_, _Antenna_
> 
> et la cover de _Stop! In the name of love _par _Bang Gang_.
> 
> ...



Je n'ai jamais trop aimé ce que faisait Jay jay Johanson mais en écoutant l'album "Self-Portrait", je suis tombé sous le charme de sa musique.

Je redécouvre cet artiste.


----------



## MacSedik (14 Mai 2010)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/k8UG38aAbmQ&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&color1=0xe1600f&color2=0xfebd01"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/k8UG38aAbmQ&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&color1=0xe1600f&color2=0xfebd01" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## teo (14 Mai 2010)

richarddeux a dit:


> Je n'ai jamais trop aimé ce que faisait Jay jay Johanson mais en écoutant l'album "Self-Portrait", je suis tombé sous le charme de sa musique.
> 
> Je redécouvre cet artiste.



Y'a de quoi, finalement.

Et là, je suis dans Ghinzu et *Mirror Mirror*, ce _Cold Love_ est une beauté maléfique...
Boucle. En boucle.
Volute, rotor. Impact.

&#8734;

[YOUTUBE]H_j0_s8hEhU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## teo (15 Mai 2010)

Découverte...
[YOUTUBE]M-zMJuZ3uSM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (15 Mai 2010)

*Would you like a cup*
of powerfull funny frenchy electro rock ?


----------



## freefalling (15 Mai 2010)

Back in the 90's , souvenirs ..

Deborah Dyer .. i love :rose:
Plaisir de savoir le groupe reformé {even if it lacks a bit of 'punch'}

_"This song is a ... for all the girls ..."_
mais pas que ! 

[YOUTUBE]6Oqf1oCb0B4[/YOUTUBE]

Envie de karoker ?

I hope you're feeling happy now
I see you feel no pain at all it seems
I wonder what you're doin' now
I wonder if you think of me at all
Do you still play the same moves now
Or are those special moods
For someone else
I hope you're feeling happy now.

Just because you feel good
Doesn't make you right (oh no)
Just because you feel good
Still want you here tonight

Does laughter still discover you
I see through all those smiles
That look so right
Do you still have the same friends now
To smoke away your
Problems and your life
Oh how do you remember
Me the one that made
You laugh until you cried
I hope you're feeling happy now

I wonder what you're doing now
I hope you're feeling happy now
I wonder what you're doing now
I hope you're feeling happy now


----------



## HAL-9000 (15 Mai 2010)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/WMgHaNTCMX8&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/WMgHaNTCMX8&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## jpmiss (15 Mai 2010)

[YOUTUBE]gtobuUR4QQM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tekta (16 Mai 2010)

[YOUTUBE]9Ku6gagYh80&feature=fvst[/url] [/YOUTUBE]:rateau:


----------



## iMacounet (16 Mai 2010)

Techno trance via Winamp.

D I G I T A L L Y - I M P O R T E D


----------



## jpmiss (16 Mai 2010)

[YOUTUBE]9IJ1ZMMk8l0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## jpmiss (16 Mai 2010)

[YOUTUBE]t5cPlRV4pPc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CheepnisAroma (17 Mai 2010)

_Impressions_ joué par Anthony Braxton, avec Chick Corea :style:

[YOUTUBE]0o0AYFRFX7g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2010)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/__OSyznVDOY&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/__OSyznVDOY&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## tsss (17 Mai 2010)

[YOUTUBE]8Qx3vz8zCPY[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## thunderheart (17 Mai 2010)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/WUBtg_kJufg&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/WUBtg_kJufg&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## macinside (17 Mai 2010)

nashville pussy 

[YOUTUBE]exUVHV8bogU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## jpmiss (17 Mai 2010)

Cannes!


----------



## 'chon (17 Mai 2010)

*Don't turn the light on..
*​ 








:sleep:​


----------



## hegemonikon (18 Mai 2010)

Découverte du prix du nouveau macbook en rentrant chez moi, souvenir des _Nuits Sonores_ qui m'ont laissé sur les rotules ce week-end... :love:

[YOUTUBE]R5UoJ2izsuc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## patlek (18 Mai 2010)

Un super 78 tours a écouter les manettes poussées a fond sur le gramophone!

[YOUTUBE]IqUyg_zZy4E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2010)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/dD60juKhnDQ&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/dD60juKhnDQ&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## jpmiss (18 Mai 2010)

[YOUTUBE]XZkIkTxgu4k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## shogun HD (18 Mai 2010)

[YOUTUBE]IyGSLZ9FG_k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Romuald (18 Mai 2010)

Retour aux fondamentaux...
[YOUTUBE]teXOPAFMOp0[/YOUTUBE]​
:love:[YOUTUBE]NyjQv52Nzno[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## patlek (18 Mai 2010)

Back to the Blues

[YOUTUBE]A_g78VXusH4[/YOUTUBE]

La suite vaut le coup d' oreille, et pour le coup d' oeil billie holiday traine dans le coin

[YOUTUBE]rqmhF_p415c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## teo (19 Mai 2010)

*LCD Soundsystem* et _This Is Happening_

Il faudra que j'y revienne. Je ne suis pas emballé à la première écoute, à part peut-être _All I want_ et _Pow wow_.

Merci aussi LeCed pour le lien vers une version 320 mp3 de Sissor Sisters et Invisible Light, chez RCRD LBL 

[ mais quel cul, mais quel cul ! :love:]


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2010)

Chez Bpitch control, une petite perle, découvert grâce à mon teo de poche. 
Le Gas 126 de Kiki. C'est pas du ultra récent mais ça passe nickel. Il vieillira bien...

Un gros sample bien lancinant, de la nappe toute fluide et un beat monstre.
Techno bordel !  :love:

Enjoy :

[YOUTUBE]_Js2kfFSK44[/YOUTUBE]


Sinon, le dernier prodigy en jouant à Portal. Essayez ! :love:


----------



## teo (19 Mai 2010)

pfff... 

Madonna lui a tout piqué, Kiki a tout samplé 

I :love: loOove :love: the blonde 

[YOUTUBE]8CmhqoB1lNE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2010)

J'aimerai être vieux juste pour la lécher au goût de l'époque.


----------



## Chang (19 Mai 2010)

Khyu a dit:


> Chez Bpitch control, une petite perle, découvert grâce à mon teo de poche.
> Le Gas 126 de Kiki. C'est pas du ultra récent mais ça passe nickel. Il vieillira bien...
> 
> Un gros sample bien lancinant, de la nappe toute fluide et un beat monstre.
> Techno bordel !  :love:



Kiki c'est pas un pro de la legerete, et la pour le coup je trouve le sample un poil relou a la longue. Je connais ce ep mais quand j'ai fait mes courses, j'ai tout de suite prefere le track suivant, "Halussa" ... ce n'est pas beaucoup plus fin, mais question de gout oblige, ya des tracks qui accrochent et d'autres qui ne font que glisser sur la peau des oreilles ...

Sur ce *lien* vous pouvez ecouter le ep en entier ... c'est pour moi la meilleure epoque de Bpitch Control, tres creative et plus rentre dedans que maintentant. En 2010, ils sont tous vieux et le tempo a ralentit. 

Remarque, le bpm de mes playlists aussi ... :hein: ...

PS: Sur ce *lien* vous pouvez telecharger, legalement et gratuitement le remix de Dimitri From Paris d'Harold Melvin and The Blue Notes - The Love I Lost. Mis a dispo par Dimitri en personne (suivre son Twitter et gage de pleins de goodies interessants) et issu de sa derniere compilation Get Down To The Philly Sound, compile de fou avec pleins de remixes epoustouflants.

Enfin pour revenir a Harold et les Notes Bleues, je prefere tout de meme la version de Theo Parrish qu'un jour elle sera mienne, oh oui un jour elle sera mienne ... :love: ...

[YOUTUBE]gbhg7WdB-m8[/YOUTUBE]

(passez l'intro longuette pour les impatients)​


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2010)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/CHmAUODVaLY&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/CHmAUODVaLY&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## KARL40 (19 Mai 2010)

ISIS se sépare ...

Alors pour le plaisir ...

[YOUTUBE]wWTAkBRe6aI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## hegemonikon (20 Mai 2010)

Un jazzman, génial pianiste d'exception franco-américain: *Jacky Terrasson*

[YOUTUBE]FYbfRZnY0mg[/YOUTUBE]

Bien entouré ici dans la _Caravan_ :

[YOUTUBE]F4nuTNN0UdQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Chang (20 Mai 2010)

Alors alors ... du mixouille made in Chang pour vos petites oreilles des potron minet, hein !? Hein !? 

Allez zou >>> ICI

Tracklist pour les indecis:

01 Smith & Mighty - Hold On (Strange Mix)
02 Prins Thomas - Fizpatrick
03 Two Man Sound - Que Tal Amerika (DFP Re-Edit)
04 Harold Melvin - The Love I Lost (DFP Edit)
05 Missing Linkx - Can't U Get A Grip
06 Foremost Poets - Reasons To Be Dismal
07 Rick Wilhite - What Do You See (Moodymann remix)
08 Romanthony - Trust (Kerri Chandler Dub)
09 Tensnake - Coma Cat
10 Prins Thomas - Fehrara
11 Green Velvet - Coitus (remix)
12 Kiki - Halussa
13 Disco Nihilist - Leaving Bull Creek
14 Demetrio Giannice - Talk
15 Juan McLean - Feel So Good (DJ Kicks)
16 Earl Zinger - Only The Ridiculous Survive
17 Moodymann - Black Mahogany


----------



## teo (20 Mai 2010)

[L'été chinois... voilà qui va agiter agréablement nos papilles et nos pavillons]

~

Un titre associé à un matin ensoleillé comme celui d'aujourd'hui [café entre amis, soleil éclatant et ciel azur]
Quelques autres, aussi, pour faire bonne figure
Laissez lever
Dégustez

_Magic Carpet Ride (Son Of Wilmot Mix)_, *Mighty Dub Katz* sur _Magic Carpet Ride EP_
_John and Mary_, *Placebo* sur _Next - La compilation_
_Leave the man to me_, *Client* sur _The Rotherham Sessions_

_This Sweet Love (Prins Thomas sneaky edit)_, *James Yuill*, _Free FACT Magazine Track_ > There <

_Vamp_, *Trentemøller* sur _The Last Resort_
_Alphabet Street [Live]_, *Prince* sur _Indigo Nights/ 21 Nights @ O2_
_Come with me feat. Lissette Alea_, *Alexkid* sur _Mint_


----------



## silvio (20 Mai 2010)

Reçu hier par Amazon pour 5 euros parce que j'ai (toujours) cette putain de flemme pour numériser mes vinyles






Tous les morceaux n'ont pas bien vieilli, mais ça reste un indispensable de la scène française de la fin des 70'
Et ça restera un grand groupe de scène de l'époque avec Starshooter

Qui se souvient d'eux ? -> Les Hushpuppies les reprennent en concert


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2010)

silvio a dit:


> Qui se souvient d'eux ?




Bah les vieux, comme toi. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h26 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h26 ----------

Et pour la numérisation, on fait comme on a dit : un macbook pro machin Core i100 et je te fais le tout.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Mai 2010)

Khyu a dit:


> Bah les vieux, comme toi.



Petit stronzu! 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h58 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h55 ----------




Khyu a dit:


> J'aimerai être vieux juste pour la lécher au goût de l'époque.



Petit con!


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Petit stronzu!
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h58 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h55 ----------
> 
> ...



Deux petits ça en fait un grand ! :love:


----------



## iMacounet (20 Mai 2010)

Muse - Undisclosed Desires.:love:


----------



## silvio (20 Mai 2010)

Khyu a dit:


> Bah les vieux, comme toi.


In Patoch We Trust Inc. (*)
 



Khyu a dit:


> Et pour la numérisation, on fait comme on a dit : un macbook pro machin Core i100 et je te fais le tout.


Quand je vois ce que tu fais des vinyles sur ton truc décoré aux bonbons Haribo, je ne sais pas si j'oserais te confier mes galettes (*)


(*)


----------



## KARL40 (20 Mai 2010)

silvio a dit:


> Qui se souvient d'eux ? -> Les Hushpuppies les reprennent en concert



Oh p'tain ... Ce que j'ai pu user ma platine avec leur "Too Much Class ..."

[YOUTUBE]IAEEaaGG4a4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mai 2010)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/6Mq7kPWQflE&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/6Mq7kPWQflE&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## jpmiss (21 Mai 2010)

[YOUTUBE]fkFYCbMTA20[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## freefalling (21 Mai 2010)

Partout les fenêtres sont ouvertes,
c'est l'heure où l'on respire la terre chaude de l'après-midi ...
Les couverts sonnants annoncent le dîner dans les jardins , so

 don't miss the "A" train 

[YOUTUBE]m4iyXfTw8eo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## HAL-9000 (21 Mai 2010)

Pour décompresser de la semaine 


[YOUTUBE]<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/52_rORsNPIw&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/52_rORsNPIw&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]



Puis pour se remotiver&#8230; 


[YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/NVvD_R7WDTU&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/NVvD_R7WDTU&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


Et enfin pour se mettre dans l'ambiance de ce soir :style:

[YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ndBGGhPV5wQ&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ndBGGhPV5wQ&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mai 2010)

[YOUTUBE]CXwP4qFWCW4[/YOUTUBE]


C'est la pleine lune. Non?



Etrange ce mal de gencives.


----------



## jpmiss (21 Mai 2010)

wormeyes a dit:


> C'est la pleine lune. Non?


Non, mais c'est pas grave! :love:


----------



## 'chon (21 Mai 2010)

*Moon in June*


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mai 2010)

Juin, c'est encore loin.



[YOUTUBE]23HfAHSKWlk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## shogun HD (22 Mai 2010)

wormeyes a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]CXwP4qFWCW4[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 
> C'est la pleine lune. Non?
> ...


 


t'as les dents qui poussent..........


----------



## rabisse (22 Mai 2010)

Il y a de bonnes chances que wormeyes soit un lycanthrope, ce qui ne serait pas si surprenant, vu l'heure tardive de nombres de ces posts et son récurrent mal de gencives!


----------



## shogun HD (22 Mai 2010)

[YOUTUBE]mXp9N5YSr9E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## HAL-9000 (22 Mai 2010)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/owTpE16d0dY&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/owTpE16d0dY&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Romuald (22 Mai 2010)

Une petite madeleine. Ah, le son du moog.... et la bouteille de pif sur le clavier !

[YOUTUBE]N0FuFfcCZiE[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Chang (22 Mai 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> Ah, le son du moog ...



Entre le Moog et le Hammond, parfois je reve d'etre clavieriste ... :rose: ...


----------



## jpmiss (23 Mai 2010)

[YOUTUBE]xK8VzuF9zqE[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]LNGSwk_7BRA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Mai 2010)

... and totally pissed off! :rateau::love:

[YOUTUBE]a_RxLjEiUgg[/YOUTUBE]

Et comme les chats ne font pas des chiens...

[YOUTUBE]UaFTlcfGECU[/YOUTUBE]

:style: :style: :style:

Et puis du coup, comme je me sens guilleret, un petit hommage à "Top of the Pops", parce que ces batards de gaulois ne seront jamais capable d'une émission aussi glamour... :love:

[YOUTUBE]JAAI5Vonw7s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mai 2010)

McLaren : le plagiat !


[YOUTUBE]f5IRI4oHKNU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## freefalling (24 Mai 2010)

Depuis des heures ... ... ... sans pouvoir trouver le sommeil ... ... ...

Mr. Sandman -please- bring me a dream .. ..


[YOUTUBE]9xMCNmUaGko[/YOUTUBE]


Mr. Sandman, bring me a dream
Make him the cutest that I've ever seen
Give him two lips like roses and clover
Then tell him that his lonesome nights are over.
Sandman, I'm so alone
Don't have nobody to call my own
Please turn on your magic beam
Mr. Sandman, bring me a dream.

Mr. Sandman, bring me a dream
Make him the cutest that I've ever seen
Give him the word that I'm not a rover
Then tell him that his lonesome nights are over.
Sandman, I'm so alone
Don't have nobody to call my own
Please turn on your magic beam
Mr. Sandman, bring me a dream.

Mr. Sandman bring us a dream
Give him a pair of eyes with a come-hither gleam
Give him a lonely heart like Pagliacci
And lots of wavy hair like Liberace
Sandman, someone to hold
Would be so peachy before we're too old
Please turn on your magic beam
Mr Sandman, bring us a dream.


----------



## ludovico (24 Mai 2010)

Un point commun à tous ces disques:


----------



## Dogger (24 Mai 2010)

j'écoute de tout et cela va de :

Skalpel (jazz polonais), 
Jaga jazzist (Jazz Norvégien), 
Hocus Pocus & Wax Tailor (Trip Hop),
Breakestra (Funk),
Susumo Yokota (Ambient Japonais),
Sigur Ros,
Berry Weight,
Sinclair,
Propellerheads...etc

du choix de style suivant l'humeur et la charge de travail.


----------



## Pamoi (25 Mai 2010)

[YOUTUBE]X34HrFDNOEg[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]z6B-iZI2hfo[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]A3b4x8ce5Gk[/YOUTUBE]

Ah ... j'allais oublier ...

[YOUTUBE]-4SPDvaRm_Y[/YOUTUBE]

Le dernier Sick Of It All - Based On A True Story est sorti !!!


----------



## fedo (25 Mai 2010)

pour rester dans la défouraille _Slipknot_ dont le bassiste vient de nous quitter...
[YOUTUBE]59ROBYVKMZ4[/YOUTUBE] 

c'est le seul titre du groupe que j'apprécie

mais j'avais adoré quand ils étaient venus le jouer à nulle part ailleurs sur Canal+ et qu'il avaient sorti leur panneau





toute la bien pensance s'en était émue


----------



## shogun HD (25 Mai 2010)

[YOUTUBE]OKRJfIPiJGY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mai 2010)

Ho Belaaaaaaaa .......   :love:


Et hop 2 à la suite.

[YOUTUBE]ZThquH5t0ow[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]gHK9vj0VE7w[/YOUTUBE]




:style:


----------



## DeepDark (26 Mai 2010)

wormeyes a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]Neu![/YOUTUBE]



Quand on aime...

[YOUTUBE]ldJ4DZkwHIs[/YOUTUBE]

:love: :love: :love:


----------



## hegemonikon (26 Mai 2010)

Revival : 

*Eric Burdon & War*,_ Love Is All  Around

_[YOUTUBE]s21Z648PPkM[/YOUTUBE]

*Eric Burdon & The Animals*, _Paint it Black_

[YOUTUBE]VfKp7fDtvk8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## patlek (26 Mai 2010)

Acheté, écouté, et pleinement approuvé

[YOUTUBE]vX3-nGYJKwc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Grug (26 Mai 2010)

[DM]x389sp_moriarty-jimmy-acoustique_music[/DM]


----------



## Aescleah (26 Mai 2010)

[youtube]U3r8ck3fLAs[/youtube]


----------



## teo (26 Mai 2010)

Brutal surge for Depeche Mode, between Sun and Storm

*I Feel Loved (Peter Rauhofer remix)

*[YOUTUBE]IrJY3s4HE94[/YOUTUBE]

This mix storms the ears and the belly {with appropriate soundsytem}. Pure gay frenzy, wild tribal gatherings.

Breathe.
Inhale.
Exhale.

I'm burning.



> It's the dark night of my soul
> And temptation's taking hold
> But through the pain and the suffering
> Through the heartache and trembling
> ...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (26 Mai 2010)

Aescleah a dit:


> Windir



Le viking metal c'est dépassé, place au brutal death ! 

[YOUTUBE]qHzDzNFobpo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## HAL-9000 (26 Mai 2010)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/u8mTmjP-TJ0&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/u8mTmjP-TJ0&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Aescleah (26 Mai 2010)

Ok, voilà pour toi, Dark-Tintin 

[youtube]n52JKORE8fE[/youtube]


----------



## Dark-Tintin (26 Mai 2010)

La batterie est trop lente 

[YOUTUBE]QVJxCLcU6Wc[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]kf3F2ipTo74[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Aescleah (26 Mai 2010)

On accélère...

[youtube]9ojfUcR6znc[/youtube]


----------



## iMacounet (26 Mai 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kp-XFKatmwA


----------



## shogun HD (26 Mai 2010)

[YOUTUBE]PgLIMc6IdEE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## HAL-9000 (26 Mai 2010)

shogun HD a dit:


> [/YOUTUBE]PgLIMc6IdEE[/YOUTUBE]



Ah ouais, quand même c'est du lourd


----------



## shogun HD (26 Mai 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Ah ouais, quand même c'est du lourd


 
:mouais:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PgLIMc6IdEE


----------



## Dark-Tintin (26 Mai 2010)

Aescleah a dit:


> On accélère...
> 
> [youtube]9ojfUcR6znc[/youtube]




Le seul truc chiant avec ce genre de tempo (>220bpm), c'est que va headbanger là dessus... 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h01 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h59 ----------

Dans la même veine, un des meilleurs groupes (français, pour une fois) à mon avis :

[YOUTUBE]j913gtJxNsQ[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]Ao14_L8Xc8s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2010)

[YOUTUBE]LPbze3L2G6g[/YOUTUBE]




tatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatattatattattattattattattataaaaatattattatatatattattattatataaattattattatatattattataaaaattattattatatatattattattattattatatattattataaattattattattatatattattattatatattattatatataaattattattatataaattattattatata.


----------



## l'écrieur (27 Mai 2010)

High Tone, dernier album.

[DM]xcva5m_high-tone-spank-clip-2010_music[/DM]


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Mai 2010)

[YOUTUBE]9aTtSmIv5Vo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## shogun HD (27 Mai 2010)

[YOUTUBE]NNKvDvVBiXQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Mai 2010)

Un bon vieux concert de Dave Matthews Band pour bien démarrer la journée.


----------



## FlnY (28 Mai 2010)

le dernier album de bullet for my valentine, une tuerie


----------



## Patamach (28 Mai 2010)

A ne pas rater le concert gratuit de Fuck Buttons le 06 Juin au festival Villette Sonique qui se tient du 31 Mai au 06 Juin.







D'autres concert d'artistes assez rare sur notre sol:

O.M
Acid Mothers Temple
Cassius, Vitalic et James Holden le même soir
...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mai 2010)

[YOUTUBE]wbWnWCLL6nI[/YOUTUBE]


Avec le cawa et la banane...  

Allez, quoi.


----------



## teo (28 Mai 2010)

6 juin, oui...

~~~~


Il y a des matins comme cela  du soleil et de l'entrain sur une _Tarantella_ version American 50's 

[YOUTUBE]az8f5ObGfY4[/YOUTUBE]

_(ah le pick-up gratte un peu sur la version YouTube  !)
_
LUCKY, LUCKY, LUCKY ME (excerpt)
Milton Berle, Buddy Arnold, 1950

Lucky, lucky, lucky me! I'm a lucky son of a gun.
I work eight hours, and sleep eight hours. That leaves eight hours for fun.
Lucky, lucky, lucky me! Even though I haven't a dime,
I laugh and play in a carefree way and I have a wonderful time.

I smile at the sun and when daylight is done
Ev'ry evening is loaded with charms.
I wish on the moon, and I whistle a tune
And I dream of a boy in my arms.

Lucky, lucky, lucky me! You can kiss your worries goodbye.
Life's a chuckle and Lady Luck'll make you as lucky as I....

_[Evelyn Knight/Berle Arnold, on "The Best of Evelyn Knight"]_
iTunes


----------



## hegemonikon (28 Mai 2010)

Plus prosaïque au niveau des paroles: 

[YOUTUBE]_uJOFxviaTU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Mai 2010)

:love::love::love::love:


----------



## JPTK (28 Mai 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/owTpE16d0dY&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/owTpE16d0dY&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]



Ouaip, ce morceau est bon quand même, le riff de slash j'arrive pas à me l'enlever de la tronche, son solo subtil avec un son purement gibson+marshmal, et le chanteur avec des gros relents de Robert Plant, vocalement impressionnant ! Bon les autres sont ridicules, que ce soit le bassiste, le second guitariste on en parle même pas et le batteur guère mieux, dommage... d'ailleurs l'album ça s'écoute bien mais bon... c'est du resucé quoi, le chanteur en studio a également de bons relents de Chris Corneil je trouve


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Mai 2010)

Rhaaaaaa :love::love::love:


----------



## teo (28 Mai 2010)

Gotye - Heart's a mess (Supermayer Supermess mix)

[YOUTUBE]0R6pCLAMAVg[/YOUTUBE]

Tranquille mélancolie.
Et les paroles...

 Je vais vous épargner cela.


----------



## HAL-9000 (28 Mai 2010)

JPTK a dit:


> Ouaip, ce morceau est bon quand même, le riff de slash j'arrive pas à me l'enlever de la tronche, son solo subtil avec un son purement gibson+marshmal, et le chanteur avec des gros relents de Robert Plant, vocalement impressionnant ! Bon les autres sont ridicules, que ce soit le bassiste, le second guitariste on en parle même pas et le batteur guère mieux, dommage... d'ailleurs l'album ça s'écoute bien mais bon... c'est du resucé quoi, le chanteur en studio a également de bons relents de Chris Corneil je trouve



Tu résume à la perfection  
Rien d'extraordinaire oui, mais cet album de Slash se laisse écouter.
Les mélodies ne sont pas trenscendantes certes, mais agréables 

Sinon pour les metaleux, du 10 ans d'age

[YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/y2GClUOPdFk&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/y2GClUOPdFk&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## iMacounet (28 Mai 2010)

C'est moi ou vous écoutez de la musique bizarre ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (28 Mai 2010)

iMacounet a dit:


> C'est moi ou vous écoutez de la musique bizarre ?



C'est toi


----------



## Pamoi (28 Mai 2010)

JPTK a dit:


> Ouaip, ce morceau est bon quand même, le riff de slash j'arrive pas à me l'enlever de la tronche, son solo subtil avec un son purement gibson+marshmal, et le chanteur avec des gros relents de Robert Plant, vocalement impressionnant ! Bon les autres sont ridicules, que ce soit le bassiste, le second guitariste on en parle même pas et le batteur guère mieux, dommage... d'ailleurs l'album ça s'écoute bien mais bon... c'est du resucé quoi, le chanteur en studio a également de bons relents de Chris Corneil je trouve



Ouais ... Impressionnant, c'est le mot (la ref à Plant est de bon aloi) ... le chanteur en question c'est juste Andrew Stockdale, de Wolfmother  


[YOUTUBE]xzqTz_i1NXQ[/YOUTUBE]

PS: je me demande juste ce qu'il fout avec cette épave de Slash (et ses guignols)  


*EDIT:*
en v'la un 2è ... quand on aime ... 

[YOUTUBE]uDOJ5MDz5Sk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mai 2010)

Champi du matin.... 


[YOUTUBE]uKtlC6Fysqc[/YOUTUBE]




....quand tu nous tiens...


[YOUTUBE]B2_tvjaSsB8[/YOUTUBE]


....et tient:



[DM]x28brc_bodyoactivity_creation[/DM]



Ah je l'ai récemment passée ? C'est con.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 01h35 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h10 ----------














dehors a dit:


> Mais rien ne vaut _The curse of the Singapore Sling_ (entre guitares saturées et volcans islandais.... )
> ...





Pas mieux. :love: :style: :love:






Quoique chez  *Vebeth*.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2010)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/z2Kod4fwIRo&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/z2Kod4fwIRo&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Aurélie85 (30 Mai 2010)

Lassigue Bendthaus, alias  Uwe Schmidt, ou encore Señor Coconut pour un réveil dominical en douceur 


[YOUTUBE]wnEAmDlwIlA[/YOUTUBE]​

Quelques autres titres de l'album Pop Artificielle sont sur yutub, Lassigue Bendthaus est peut-être le projet le moins connu de Uwe Schmidt, projet sorti en 1994, Uwe Schmidt étant célèbre surtout pour ses reprises de Kraftwerk, Michael Jackson version Coconut-Cha-Cha-rumba, plus récentes:

[YOUTUBE]X-ygv1CKzAk[/YOUTUBE]​
À vous de choisir l'ambiance qui vous convient le mieux


----------



## freefalling (30 Mai 2010)

A bit old , but ..
[DM]x69kod[/DM]
lyrics ?


----------



## rabisse (30 Mai 2010)

_Bien avant le temps de la guimauve...
_
*Remake/Remodel​*Royal college of Art in 1972. 
Bryan Ferry-Brian EnoAndy MackayPhil ManzaneraGraham Simpson-Paul Thompson​

Splendide vidéo! A revoir ou a découvrir. :love::love::love:


----------



## IceandFire (30 Mai 2010)

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x1xva0_bryan-ferry-don-t-stop-the-dance_music

:style: :king:


----------



## freefalling (30 Mai 2010)

En flânant sous la pluie . Chouette combinaison .

[YOUTUBE]uqE2yu2pCMk[/YOUTUBE]

_Never know how much I love you
Never know how much I care
When you put your arms around me
I get a Fever that's so hard to bear_


----------



## JPTK (30 Mai 2010)

iMacounet a dit:


> C'est moi ou vous écoutez de la musique bizarre ?



Ouai je confirme que ça vient de toi  Mais bon vu ton pseudo ça me surprend moyennement :rateau:




Pamoi a dit:


> le chanteur en question c'est juste Andrew Stockdale, de Wolfmother



Merci c'est noté, je sais pas ce qu'il vaut ailleurs, je vais aller voir


----------



## jpmiss (31 Mai 2010)

[YOUTUBE]qdRaf3-OEh4[/YOUTUBE]

Trop bon ce clip!


----------



## fedo (31 Mai 2010)

j'ai remis la main là-dessus ce matin et c'est toujours aussi plaisant
[YOUTUBE]UIz71AIYY7g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fab'Fab (1 Juin 2010)

:love::love::love:


----------



## AppleNewbie (1 Juin 2010)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/8Tj6kYfAmt8&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/8Tj6kYfAmt8&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## HAL-9000 (1 Juin 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> PS: je me demande juste ce qu'il fout avec cette épave de Slash (et ses guignols)




Voilà ce qu'il te dit l'épave :

[YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/cs0C9M5ahvQ&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/cs0C9M5ahvQ&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pamoi (2 Juin 2010)

Les Guns étaient fantastiques, Slash était un bon guitariste, mais en solo c'est une sombre *EPAVE *(rien que du Guns dans ta vidéo ... bizarre ...  )

Enfin bon ... c'est donc grace à toi que j'ai écouté ça ce matin:

[YOUTUBE]E9VhD4SccSE[/YOUTUBE]

:love:


----------



## KARL40 (2 Juin 2010)

Je sais que certains ici aiment bien Trent Reznor ...

Il a un nouveau projet dont le premier EP est téléchargeable
gratuitement ici http://www.howtodestroyangels.com/store/


Pas encore pu écouter mais ça télécharge !


----------



## fedo (2 Juin 2010)

KARL40 a dit:


> Je sais que certains ici aiment bien Trent Reznor ...
> 
> Il a un nouveau projet dont le premier EP est téléchargeable
> gratuitement ici http://www.howtodestroyangels.com/store/
> ...



c'est sa femme qui est au chant.
très très charmante au demeurant :love:mais je n'ai pas été convaincu par le EP.
on dirait du NIN molasson pas très inspiré et un peu terne.


----------



## jpmiss (2 Juin 2010)

[YOUTUBE]H5soFkGX250[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## HAL-9000 (2 Juin 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> Les Guns étaient fantastiques, Slash était un bon guitariste, mais en solo c'est une sombre *EPAVE *(rien que du Guns dans ta vidéo ... bizarre ...  )
> 
> Enfin bon ... c'est donc grace à toi que j'ai écouté ça ce matin:
> 
> ...



Marrant figure toi que j'ai hésité entre poster la vidéo de Slash en solo ou le morceau de Civil War&#8230; Au final les deux sont postés  

Sinon mon coup de coeur de l'album _The Spaghetti Incident ?_ :

[YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/OEArS2gtYGQ&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/OEArS2gtYGQ&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## 'chon (3 Juin 2010)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/IqEYZc9Iwcc&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/IqEYZc9Iwcc&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]​

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 01h40 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 01h22 ----------

[YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/18FPmGVMoIQ&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/18FPmGVMoIQ&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

:sleep:


----------



## freefalling (3 Juin 2010)

[YOUTUBE]SS02GeKuWQ4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## FlnY (3 Juin 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NobBXlJ1zPo


----------



## tirhum (3 Juin 2010)

floune13 a dit:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NobBXlJ1zPo


Là, tu vois; tu mets ce qu'il y a après le signe = entre deux balises YOUTUBE...
Et ta vidéo apparaît directement sur le forum...


----------



## jpmiss (3 Juin 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Là, tu vois; tu mets ce qu'il y a après le signe = entre deux balises YOUTUBE...
> Et ta vidéo apparaît directement sur le forum...


Comme ça?

[YOUTUBE]WJy9pw7x8hI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## shogun HD (3 Juin 2010)

[YOUTUBE]z4OZ_Wplf3g&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z4OZ_Wplf3g&feature=related


----------



## Pamoi (3 Juin 2010)

Pas un grand fan de SOAD, mais ... le clip est cool (et la chanson est bonne, accessoirement)

[YOUTUBE]IJmt3dr9XYQ[/YOUTUBE]



PS: Embedding disabled, to be watched on Youtube only


----------



## HAL-9000 (3 Juin 2010)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/re5LSsCHx7g&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/re5LSsCHx7g&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/6bXOHsh7WUE&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/6bXOHsh7WUE&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pamoi (3 Juin 2010)

Puisqu'on est à une soirée new metal .... une préférence pour ça:

[YOUTUBE]09LTT0xwdfw[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]3moLkjvhEu0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## HAL-9000 (3 Juin 2010)

Les riffs sont bien sympas, la voix du chanteur j'accroche moins par contre&#8230; (question d'habitude sûrement).

Sinon mon premier concert au Dôme (ça remonte) 

[YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/LgTW-hlNvRQ&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/LgTW-hlNvRQ&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dark-Tintin (4 Juin 2010)

Let them rot

[YOUTUBE]pxI0TDGo2f0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Juin 2010)

Excellent live


----------



## teo (4 Juin 2010)

_We Don't Care (Dirty Version)_, *Audio Bullys* sur _Ego War_


et les quelques morceaux en ligne sur leur MS

_Back The Fuck Up_  particulièrement.







And the lads are hot


Plus une découverte, leur trashage live du _bang bang Shot me down_ de Nancy Sinatra, too short...
[YOUTUBE]9avJpb1J2c0[/YOUTUBE]

Pour le son


----------



## Mental Maelstrom (4 Juin 2010)

Les Ogres de Barback - Irfan le héros​


----------



## freefalling (4 Juin 2010)

Une pierre deux coups 
Emilíana Torrini - Jungle Drums
... et une jolie campagne promo pour l'Islande
Points to general silliness and strangely appropriate music. It's also extremely well shot.
i so want to go back = )



​


----------



## freefalling (5 Juin 2010)

[YOUTUBE]Xz-UvQYAmbg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## freefalling (6 Juin 2010)

[YOUTUBE]tSdZAkA4VpA[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## HAL-9000 (6 Juin 2010)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/aNBWit5wWD0&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/aNBWit5wWD0&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## tsss (6 Juin 2010)

[YOUTUBE]o0N_GT69qIA[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## teo (7 Juin 2010)

Emiliana Torrini

Découverte boréale...






Je connaissais _Fisherman's Wife_, mais pas celui-ci.


J'imagine des prairies vertes et noires, des routes caillouteuses, des ciels étranges, des mers étrangères et des horizons de neige et de glace si proches qu'on peut les toucher.


Et des étés paresseux à randonner, quelques bourdons ronronnant dans les herbes, des fleurs jamais vues et surtout un bon guide pour ne pas s'y perdre...


----------



## IceandFire (7 Juin 2010)

Fallait demander dude ;-)


----------



## teo (7 Juin 2010)

j'ai du mal à apprécier un artiste en récupérant son intégrale... chaque chose en son temps, comme chaque album


----------



## freefalling (7 Juin 2010)

Depuis the Colette n°10 album




  *Caribou* - Odessa   

[YOUTUBE]aiSa7THgxrI[/YOUTUBE]

mais aussi 
*MGMT* - Flash Delirium

et {tout autrement et ailleurs}
*Lou Red* - Perfect Day

--------EDIT---------
[YOUTUBE]ezvQFfTNqqs[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## rabisse (7 Juin 2010)

(Très)Mauvaises nouvelles du Berlin Okupa.




Pour ce soir deux jalons, balises de la mémoire:

La découverte de l'alternatif & du mouvement.

[YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/zZRTbjpFCF4&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/zZRTbjpFCF4&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]​
Le différentiel de l'engagement.

[YOUTUBE]<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/V-TqR7ZzaZQ&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/V-TqR7ZzaZQ&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Pamoi (8 Juin 2010)

[YOUTUBE]oWaS3W_e634[/YOUTUBE]

Neal Smith on drums , et Wendy O. Williams


----------



## l'écrieur (8 Juin 2010)

Ce n'est pas vraiment de la musique, mais c'est mieux là qu'ailleurs. Voila les 18 pages de fiches techniques du matos et autres requis par Iggy Pop and The Stooges.
C'est aussi hallucinant que drôle. 

Allez, on boude pas le plaisir.

[YOUTUBE]hPhuyvhHzC0[/YOUTUBE]

Et pour les moins de vingt ans, les Stooges, c'était ça :

[YOUTUBE]8K8S-1BwoJ0[/YOUTUBE]

Et c'est encore ça, 40 ans après :

[YOUTUBE]iSN-Y1W4Jm4[/YOUTUBE]






_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ 

Fab! À la 18° page, il y a une super idée d'Iggy pour un reality show!


----------



## freefalling (8 Juin 2010)

So clubin' today * it's arousal and sweat time ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



avec surtout

_Love Lost_ , _Palladium_ et _Penthouse Serenade_ - *Alan Braxe & Friends*
{The Upper Cuts .. gold album}
 ici Palladium avec "Michelle" [sic] 
{by the way , i want the Vanity 9 DVD from Seb Janiak so badly : }
[YOUTUBE]HfRO5ED4x-I[/YOUTUBE]
&
_I'll Be There For you_ (Joey Negro Vocal Mix) (Sunburst Band) - *Dimitri From Paris*
{A Night At The Plaboy Mansion}
[YOUTUBE]Ev8iiWoa6HM[/YOUTUBE]

-
_CHEERS to 'Gator_ ​


----------



## jpmiss (8 Juin 2010)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Ce n'est pas vraiment de la musique, mais c'est mieux là qu'ailleurs. Voila les 18 pages de fiches techniques du matos et autres requis par Iggy Pop and The Stooges.
> C'est aussi hallucinant que drôle.


Je vais les voir le 5 juillet en concert sur la place du Palais Princier à Monaco. Dans le genre décalé c'est encore mieux que l'an dernier où ils étaient passé au Palais des Festival à Cannes. 
Pour faire mieux la prochaine fois il leur reste plus que la place St Pierre à Rome


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Juin 2010)

Skye est rentrée à la maison :love:


----------



## IceandFire (8 Juin 2010)

Bien ? :king:


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2010)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Bz8JdBidRqs&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Bz8JdBidRqs&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pamoi (8 Juin 2010)

[YOUTUBE]OLkfU_bgeDA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## freefalling (9 Juin 2010)

Pour terminer le chapitre "clubin' today * arousal and sweat time !"

_Club Soda_ - *Thomas Bangalter* [ :love: ]
best version here
[YOUTUBE]qvkcAaPj4ZQ[/YOUTUBE]

_Ulysse_ - *DJ Mehdi*
inédit
[YOUTUBE]KpkbFhenos0[/YOUTUBE]

* * *
[ about the clips ]
_All the videos have been shot in one single take.
Each take is a freestyle improvisation, for the dancer and the director alike: no choreography, no editing.
Only some post-production visual effects have been added._​


----------



## Pamoi (10 Juin 2010)

Chez moi, c'est Lady Gaga en boucle ...

[YOUTUBE]gn8jl8ypIPE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## freefalling (10 Juin 2010)

_Today_ - *Jefferson Airplane*
{Surrealistic Pillow}

assez étonnant comme la vidéo se marie avec ce titre
[YOUTUBE]zYZ_p63JAiQ[/YOUTUBE]

_Today I feel like pleasing you more than before
Today I know what I want to do but I don't know what for
To be living for you is all I want to do
To be loving you it'll all be there when my dreams come true
Today you'll make me say that I somehow have changed
Today you'll look into my eyes, I'm just not the same
To be anymore than all I am would be a lie
I'm so full of love I could burst apart and start to cry
Today everything you want, I swear it all will come true
Today I realize how much I'm in love with you
With you standing here I could tell the world what it means to love
To go on from here I can't use words, they don't say enough
Please, please listen to me
It's taken so long to come true
And it's all for you
all for you...._​


----------



## samoussa (10 Juin 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2010)

_Isn't Anything_, 3 ans avant _Loveless_.​


----------



## teo (10 Juin 2010)

Des penchants avoués pour les films de série Z, les lesbiennes vampires, l'easy listening et particulièrement ce morceau, sur la BO de Vampyros Lesbos, de Jesus Franco et la sublissime Soledad Miranda, trop vite envolée... [Compositeurs: Manfred Hubler & Siegfried Schwab]

Ce film est improbable (plus de 10 montages différentes je crois, du softcore au hardcore...) et totalement indispensable pour tout amateur. A regarder bien bourré, ou tout autre état de conscience altéré...

Allez, le morceau d'ouverture, _Droge CX9_...

[YOUTUBE]tRj0k5ac8wE[/YOUTUBE]

Ca danse pointu, ça vibrillonne du bassin, ça ondule du postérieur, ça pose comme une star dans sa _barchetta_ et ça réchauffe entre les cuisses en ce mois de novembre :love:


----------



## Grug (10 Juin 2010)

Pardon my French

Comment décrire&#8230; 
Je reprends leur peach :


> *Projet Collaboratif Incongru - BAISE OUAIS ! 24/24 NON ARRETE  PARTIE !*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Et je conseille particulièrement  Pink Floyd :
(Zefyr - Confortablement doux (Flamant Rose)	       	    / Pink Floyd - 	      Comfortably Num)


----------



## itako (10 Juin 2010)

IceandFire a dit:


> Bien ? :king:



Oui bien, c'est pas Big Calme mais ça reste bon, la chanson single et l'éponyme sont très bonnes avec quelques scratchs bien placés.
Je test ça en live début juillet :love:


----------



## IceandFire (11 Juin 2010)

Je viens de l'acheter !! :love: en effet po mal !!! j'suis un grand fan, mais un peu court...45 minutes....


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2010)

J'avance. Je recule. Sans illusion.


[YOUTUBE]TzNqGJITbFI[/YOUTUBE]



OM MANI PEME HUNG !


[YOUTUBE]zQWTCJkgoKg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## 'chon (12 Juin 2010)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/RHJsGJ4dJss&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/RHJsGJ4dJss&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

Mais sans reculer un peu on avance pas, à moins que ce n' soit le contraire..
A moins que ma mère m'ait menti..
A moins qu'il soit trop.. tard


----------



## rabisse (12 Juin 2010)

Séduit dés la première écoute.


[YOUTUBE]DGGtfgp_Ru4[/YOUTUBE]

Schizophrenic, photogenic 
Psychogenic, hallucinogenic, 
manic depressive aggressive 
psycho warps are supersessive 
attention deficit disorder 
handheld casette recorder ​


----------



## shogun HD (12 Juin 2010)

:love::love::love::love:

[YOUTUBE]ew1Jo8MNMVs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pamoi (12 Juin 2010)

[YOUTUBE]NWBk7aEGtos[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Average Joe (13 Juin 2010)

dehors a dit:


> _Isn't Anything_, 3 ans avant _Loveless_.​



+100 000 :love:
C'est un de mes trois groupes préférés. Top 3 personnel dans l'ordre : 
Lush,
_*Sweetness And Light*_
ma chanson préférée de tous les temps.

MBV 
_*Cupid Come*_
Pourquoi ne jouent-ils plus celle-ci ?
(soit dit en passant ils sont utilisateurs de Mac Book Pro d'après ce que j'ai pu voir suite à leur reformation)

puis les Throwing Muses première période (avec Tanya Donnelly) : _*Red Shoes*_


----------



## wath68 (14 Juin 2010)

*Damon Albarn & Michael Nyman - "Let's Go Kill That Bastard"* 

[YOUTUBE]_qNTz4okMng[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## shogun HD (14 Juin 2010)

[YOUTUBE]THNzuF33tZo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## itako (14 Juin 2010)

I spend all the time watching your pictures on the facebook
'Cause I love to buy you flowers
I love our hot showers
I can watch you sleeppin' for hours and hours
I love the way you dance
The way you shake that ass
But the thing I love most is *cummin' on your face, suck it bitch 
*

[YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/IxdWPIVmlXU&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/IxdWPIVmlXU&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## HAL-9000 (14 Juin 2010)

freefalling a dit:


> _Today_ - *Jefferson Airplane*
> {Surrealistic Pillow}
> 
> assez étonnant comme la vidéo se marie avec ce titre
> ...





Si je puis me permettre, Jefferson s'écoute en live 

[YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/c7sralVCgrk&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/c7sralVCgrk&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## freefalling (15 Juin 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Si je puis me permettre, Jefferson s'écoute en live



Ne serait-ce que pour _"(...) the simple, repetitive but poignant lead guitar riff on the song"*_... je préfère largement la version premièrement postée 
et puis ce live, il est franchement pas top


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2010)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/1wC7GVVkt90&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/1wC7GVVkt90&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## teo (17 Juin 2010)

David Bowie et Reality, avec sa cover de Pablo Picasso de Jonathan Richman :love:


_PS: ça sera son dernier album, vraiment ? Pitin, ça fait chier la vieillerie._


[YOUTUBE]XSccHqk9s64[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2010)

[YOUTUBE]n6aCMgy0ES4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pamoi (19 Juin 2010)

Pas trop fan d'Emilie Simon, mais cette chanson là ... :love:

[YOUTUBE]UMDunGVx7uU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## yvos (19 Juin 2010)

[YOUTUBE]rYNYnDyYQnU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juin 2010)

[YOUTUBE]VXL8AMaUQZ4&a[/YOUTUBE]

Pan Pan Cul Cul chez Ninja Tune. Ils remontent. Un peu.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h38 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h36 ----------

Et du livounet.

[YOUTUBE]twHhcB4D-po&a[/YOUTUBE]

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h43 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h38 ----------

Et le chouchou du moment.

[YOUTUBE]RCSXMMF430w&a[/YOUTUBE]

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h33 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h43 ----------




C0rentin a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/1wC7GVVkt90&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/1wC7GVVkt90&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]



Autant Eiffel, c'est supra bon, mais leur clip, là, c'est vraiment de la daube. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h34 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h33 ----------

Et bé, j'ai chié une de ces séries.


----------



## itako (19 Juin 2010)

A oui.
Je comprends mieux cette envie de taper sur des pads maintenant :love:
Pti compulsif va.

[YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/REUALPpHHYc&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/REUALPpHHYc&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2010)

[YOUTUBE]FoCPZBX2-g4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## hegemonikon (21 Juin 2010)

[YOUTUBE]NP19pvL6QW4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juin 2010)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/TcJ6QQ9zNnE&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/TcJ6QQ9zNnE&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## FANREM (21 Juin 2010)

Comme demain, il y a concert, voila un petit extrait de ce qui m'attend

[YOUTUBE]1QEWLpELM9M&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ficelle (22 Juin 2010)

une reprise du DANCE de Justice par Hawa...

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0CcqAe8ESPo
[/YOUTUBE]
ça met bien le feu sur le dancefloor !


----------



## 'chon (22 Juin 2010)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ei0het0uyng&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ei0het0uyng&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Juin 2010)

'chon a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ei0het0uyng&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ei0het0uyng&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]



Comme quoi, même les meilleurs peuvent faire des conneries...


----------



## teo (22 Juin 2010)

Ive Mendes, et son *Ive Mendes* de 2003. Dommage pour son dernier, un double, il n'est apparemment disponible&#8230; qu'en Pologne ! A écouter sur ce site pour les intéressé-es.

Le Brésil façon Sade, miam j'adore 





Edit: En lien ci-dessus, l'album à 5&#8364;99 sur le Store


----------



## jean.cule (22 Juin 2010)

[youtube]ATNRq90niUU[/youtube]


----------



## jpmiss (22 Juin 2010)

Bon si non, ça faisait un bail que j'avait pas écouté un album d'Ozzy, ben faut reconnaitre qu'il est pas encore mort le bougre!


----------



## HAL-9000 (22 Juin 2010)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/9muzyOd4Lh8&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/9muzyOd4Lh8&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

Même si j'ai une préférence pour la version de Bashung


----------



## jpmiss (22 Juin 2010)

Bon, après avoir bien rigolé avec Ozzy, retour aux choses sérieuses:

[YOUTUBE]8Oq3yUfrv5M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## HAL-9000 (22 Juin 2010)

Jimi doit se retourner dans sa tombe en écoutant ça 

Pauvre Jimi...

[YOUTUBE]<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/kBa2aBsH-Sk&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/kBa2aBsH-Sk&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

:afraid: :afraid:


----------



## jpmiss (22 Juin 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Jimi doit se retourner dans sa tombe en écoutant ça
> 
> Pauvre Jimi...
> :afraid: :afraid:


Ben au moins ça l'occupe


----------



## jpmiss (23 Juin 2010)

[DM]x24uz4_elysian-fields-star_music[/DM]

Rhahhhhh Jennifer Charles! :love: :love: :love:


----------



## HAL-9000 (23 Juin 2010)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/u-STDba63iE&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/u-STDba63iE&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pamoi (23 Juin 2010)

[YOUTUBE]n3gwyPxS7Yc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## teo (23 Juin 2010)

[YOUTUBE]d7zBePUZMog[/YOUTUBE]


*Nathan Fake*, _The sky was pink_
Pour F, R et PA
toujours aussi superbe&#8230;et ça m'a donné envie de prendre le ciel &#8230;


----------



## HAL-9000 (23 Juin 2010)

Sympa !!! Je connaissais pour ma part la version remix de Kalkbrenner  :

[YOUTUBE]<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/yM7n8vv0nuI&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/yM7n8vv0nuI&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

P.S :  le mélange Gebrünn Gebrünn - The sky was pink existe et a été diffusé sur Xanuradio.Live l'année passée (mix ENORMISSIME de 40 minutes de Kelkbrenner que j'avais enregistré à l'époque et que j'ai effacé depuis...).


----------



## teo (23 Juin 2010)

d'ailleurs&#8230; hop !

Dommage que le mélange _Gebrünn Gebrünn - The sky was pink_ ne soit pas -pas trouvé- dispo, je l'achèterai de suite 

_Edit: enfin, si. Il est là en écoute slt._

C'est juste énorme ce son.


----------



## rabisse (23 Juin 2010)

@ HAL-9000 

[YOUTUBE]NiOHAlkNZa8[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## HAL-9000 (23 Juin 2010)

*@ Rabisse *

Ca aurait mérité un boule-vert 
Faut dire que j'ai baigné dans Bashung depuis tout petit, mes vieux devaient être Fans 

Sinon dans un autre registre, musique du moment  :

[YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/5JYDue4XBUQ&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/5JYDue4XBUQ&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## teo (23 Juin 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> P.S :  le mélange Gebrünn Gebrünn - The sky was pink existe et a été diffusé sur Xanuradio.Live l'année passée (mix ENORMISSIME de 40 minutes de Kelkbrenner que j'avais enregistré à l'époque et que j'ai effacé depuis...).



Ouais mais j'aimerai bien le trouver en version de qualité. Je ne le trouve pas pour le moment. On va tenter les voies berlinoises, avec un peu de chance&#8230;



Edit:
bon, allez, comme j'ai un joli bon d'achat sur le Store&#8230;


----------



## rabisse (23 Juin 2010)

message edité


----------



## 'chon (23 Juin 2010)

Lui aussi y a mis son grain de sel/grain de sable.

Vitesse, vitesse, vitesse!   Droit dans le mur, dans les veines, et au cur..






Malheureusement je n'arrive pas à trouver ce morceau de choix en écoute


----------



## 'chon (24 Juin 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (24 Juin 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Sympa !!! Je connaissais pour ma part la version remix de Kalkbrenner  :
> P.S :  le mélange Gebrünn Gebrünn - The sky was pink existe et a été diffusé sur Xanuradio.Live l'année passée (mix ENORMISSIME de 40 minutes de Kelkbrenner que j'avais enregistré à l'époque et que j'ai effacé depuis...).



Juste énorme ton truc. :love:
On était resté scotché sur les versions Holden avec The Sky Was Pink & Outhouse, entre autre..
Mais ton monsieur Kalkbrenner il déboite tout pareil. 

Mici


----------



## WebOliver (24 Juin 2010)

Pour ceux qui aiment Bashung, la RSR consacrera dès le 27 juin et jusqu'à fin août 10 heures d'émission pour retracer sa vie.

Dispo en podcast.


----------



## HAL-9000 (24 Juin 2010)

WebOliver a dit:


> Pour ceux qui aiment Bashung, la RSR consacrera dès le 27 juin et jusqu'à fin août 10 heures d'émission pour retracer sa vie.
> 
> Dispo en podcast.



Merci pour l'info.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Juin 2010)

[YOUTUBE]7vJvwD3XADc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## rabisse (25 Juin 2010)

No words, just genius... (HiFisch94-you tube) 

Pat Menethy ou Freddie Hubbard?

Entre les deux, impossible de faire un choix!
Donc les deux versions!

[YOUTUBE]XrgP1u5YWEg[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]RNAjQBOP-lU[/YOUTUBE]


:love::love::love::love:​


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2010)

rabisse a dit:


> No words, just genius... (HiFisch94-you tube)
> 
> Pat Menethy ou Freddie Hubbard?
> 
> ...



 Celle -là, peut-être... 






Funky, funky...


[DM]xpfkf_us3-cantaloop_music[/DM]


----------



## Romuald (25 Juin 2010)

Pat Me*th*e*n*y sans hésiter

Freddie Hubbard en fait trop...

Et l'hommage du grand Claude


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2010)

rabisse a dit:


> Entre les deux, impossible de faire un choix!
> Donc les deux versions!
> ]



Ouais, tjs le bordel dans les versions.


Une autre, enfin non, d'autres.

[YOUTUBE]7kGPhpvqtOc[/YOUTUBE]

SJH


[YOUTUBE]8Y99tXNxV5s[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]4R6nmKjcSeU[/YOUTUBE]

NS

[YOUTUBE]MPw1i9dAJiQ[/YOUTUBE]


















Ben quoi. Sont plutôt fréquentables les cover de MM. NOn?

[YOUTUBE]Rl6fyhZ0G5E[/YOUTUBE]

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h38 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h12 ----------

Allez , dans  mon replay du siècle, ou du moment il y a ça:

[YOUTUBE]Z6zqYSezqwo[/YOUTUBE]

:love::love::love:

Thks JP


----------



## rabisse (25 Juin 2010)

wormeyes a dit:


> Ouais, tjs le bordel dans les versions.





Alors imagine quand on attaque les samples... :rateau:
Tant que ça groove... 

[YOUTUBE]5YXPJOUD7G0[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## shogun HD (25 Juin 2010)

[YOUTUBE]lFPaP7orXYk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2010)

rabisse a dit:


> Alors imagine quand on attaque les samples... :rateau:
> Tant que ça groove...
> 
> [




Ben du coup, sans compromission,  tu devrais *y* jeter un oeil.


----------



## rabisse (25 Juin 2010)

wormeyes a dit:


> Ben du coup, sans compromission,  tu devrais *y* jeter un oeil.




A love supreme.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2010)

rabisse a dit:


> A love supreme.








The elevators   :love:

[YOUTUBE]cYh5oMDlWwQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## rabisse (25 Juin 2010)

wormeyes a dit:


> The elevators   :love:



*Hungry Freaks Daddy.* :love:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2010)

rabisse a dit:


> *Hungry Freaks Daddy.* :love:



Oui, oui.   

Pis aussi les Seeds.

[YOUTUBE]vV8KvKYRxig[/YOUTUBE]
:love::love::love:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h50 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h31 ----------

Le saké est monté. Changement de rythme.  :love: 




[YOUTUBE]GeoP8ei8-x8[/YOUTUBE]









[YOUTUBE]uAkRZp6LoT8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## jpmiss (26 Juin 2010)

wormeyes a dit:


> :love::love::love:
> 
> Thks JP


De nada 

Tiens n'en v'la encore du bon cover:

[YOUTUBE]vZkKK_GZ8qU[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]_MGFPeXqTz0[/YOUTUBE]

 :love:


----------



## IceandFire (26 Juin 2010)

Sonic Youth !!!!! :love:


----------



## FANREM (27 Juin 2010)

Il fait beau, un début de matinée tout en harmonie. Sublime
[YOUTUBE]yoSwOrytf_M&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## tahartag (27 Juin 2010)

[YOUTUBE]plhe0RIieYU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## IceandFire (28 Juin 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dw6Fjo6VXTg


----------



## teo (28 Juin 2010)

_Sissor Sisters_' Night Work is out


----------



## inkclub (28 Juin 2010)

telephone is back 

la suite ici :

http://www.lemonde.fr/culture/artic...elephone-prepare-son-retour_1380040_3246.html

@+


----------



## Average Joe (28 Juin 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> De nada
> 
> Tiens n'en v'la encore du bon cover:
> 
> ...



Ça fait plaisir de constater ici que certains écoutent de la musique digne de ce nom, "pas comme les autres" dirait Bernard Lenoir... Je ne connaissais pas ces deux reprises. Quant à Charles de Goal, purée, ça faisait une éternité que je ne l'avais pas écouté. Ses disques ont toujours été rares et je n'en connais qu'un datant de 1981 dupliqué sur une cassette au bon vieux temps.
En ce qui concerne _Eight Miles High_ des Byrds, Mc Guinn disait dans une interview que son psychédélisme avait beaucoup à voir avec les expériences LSD de son temps, on s'en doutait un peu, mais je me demande si cette chanson n'a pas à voir avec le fait que son auteur est aussi pilote d'avion. 

Bon, à mon tour de proposer deux covers de Wire cette fois :
_Outdoor Miner_ par Lush
[YOUTUBE]ACRvJLtIdCQ[/YOUTUBE]

_Map Ref 41°N 93°W_ par My Bloody Valentine
[YOUTUBE]LUBcqs0Z9QA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## jpmiss (28 Juin 2010)

inkclub a dit:


> telephone is back
> 
> la suite ici :
> 
> ...



Ben murde 'manquait plus que ça.
Après la campagne calamiteuse de l'EDF au Mondial voilà que les PTT se reforment.
C'est pas comme ça qu'on va sortir de la crise!


----------



## teo (28 Juin 2010)

Avec _Carla B_ en guest sur scène pour faire coucou, et _Barbelivien_, _Johnny_ en _special friends_, yeah ! On a pas fini de rigoler. Si c'est en mai, ça sera chaud  Mais comme ils m'e******** déjà à l'époque, je m'abstiendrai volontiers 


Allez _Kalkbrenner_ again...


----------



## inkclub (28 Juin 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Ben murde 'manquait plus que ça.
> Après la campagne calamiteuse de l'EDF au Mondial voilà que les PTT se reforment.
> C'est pas comme ça qu'on va sortir de la crise!




non pas ptt mais iphone.  

@+


----------



## Pamoi (29 Juin 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Ben murde 'manquait plus que ça.
> Après la campagne calamiteuse de l'EDF au Mondial voilà que les PTT se reforment.
> C'est pas comme ça qu'on va sortir de la crise!



 mouais ...

enfin, bon, c'est juste parceque y'avait mieux en Anglo-Saxonnie à l'époque, mais aujourd'hui le niveau moyen de la zik "française" serait de ce calibre, on aurait moins mal aux oreilles ...


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> mouais ...
> 
> enfin, bon, c'est juste parceque y'avait mieux en Anglo-Saxonnie à l'époque, mais aujourd'hui le niveau moyen de la zik "française" serait de ce calibre, on aurait moins mal aux oreilles ...



Bah non ! C'est justement parce qu'il y avait bcp mieux que Tél, en France, à cette époque et aujourd'hui aussi


----------



## Pamoi (29 Juin 2010)

wormeyes a dit:


> Bah non ! C'est justement parce qu'il y avait bcp mieux que Tél, en France, à cette époque et aujourd'hui aussi



t'es un coquin, toi ... 

Qui à l'époque ... Trust ???
Qui aujourd'hui ??? Booba, Sniper, Stanislas ................ NTM le retour ???



Edit: je parle évidemment des "artistes" facilement accessibles au Français moyen ...


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> t'es un coquin, toi ...
> 
> Qui à l'époque ... Trust ???
> Qui aujourd'hui ??? Booba, Sniper, Stanislas ................ NTM le retour ???
> ...





C'est quoi le Français moyen ?  

En non-exhaustif:

Charles De Goal  /  Extraballe  /  Jacno  /  Kas Product  /  Kat Onoma  /  Kid Pharaon  /
Mathématiques Modernes  /  Marquis de Sade  /  Les Porte Mentaux  /  Taxi Girl ... et même Trust!


Sûr que j'en oublie tout plein !


Et hop Les provisoires aussi :

[YOUTUBE]3yAzfIzZWvk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pamoi (29 Juin 2010)

wormeyes a dit:


> C'est quoi le Français moyen ?
> 
> En non-exhaustif:
> 
> ...



Téléphone, la reformation, président !!  (et Corinne 1ère dame !! (plutôt que l'autre))


Le français moyen, c'est celui qui regarde M6 (si c'est un rebelle) ou TF1 et qui écoute RTL (Grug ...si tu me vois  ) L'underground (ou le confidentiel) il connait pas.

Tiens, Sortilège (Christian -Zouille- Augustin on vocals):

[YOUTUBE]X7G9zfegCNs[/YOUTUBE]

ou

[YOUTUBE]qTuXPoeOphs[/YOUTUBE]

Et pour aujourd'hui:

[YOUTUBE]jBNZ-72kqvM[/YOUTUBE]

n'empêche que Téléphone c'est mieux que Booba .... :love:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2010)

Ah j'oubliais encore La Fille du Boucher  :love:



[DM]x59xeh_patrick-abrial-locomotive-tzigane-2_music[/DM]


----------



## Pamoi (29 Juin 2010)

wormeyes a dit:


> Ah j'oubliais encore La Fille du Boucher  :love:
> 
> 
> 
> [patrick-abrial-locomotive-tzigane-2]



J'arrête .... peux pas lutter ...


----------



## Blackghost (29 Juin 2010)

Renegade - Jay-Z feat. Eminem
[YOUTUBE]<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/TXHrHerFA_s&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/TXHrHerFA_s&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## freefalling (29 Juin 2010)

[DM]x43m1a[/DM]​


----------



## teo (30 Juin 2010)

en écho

[YOUTUBE]Vy1ueZf1WMQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pamoi (30 Juin 2010)

[YOUTUBE]YS4MPo_XguU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Aescleah (30 Juin 2010)

[youtube]JRbPWcLode0[/youtube]


----------



## jpmiss (30 Juin 2010)

[YOUTUBE]AvJKVKglIRs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## HAL-9000 (30 Juin 2010)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Ptiw7-2prYs&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Ptiw7-2prYs&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

Sinon plus sérieusement, musique sublime (iguane oblige) pour un film époustouflant qui traite des rêves de chacun... 

[YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/sG2Vj86B2hg&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/sG2Vj86B2hg&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## KARL40 (30 Juin 2010)

Une p'tite vieillerie noisy-pop du siècle dernier ....

Bizarrement, je trouve cela toujours aussi bon 

[YOUTUBE]ISuJ-GDXRWQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## iMacounet (1 Juillet 2010)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/niqrrmev4mA&amp;hl=fr_FR&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/niqrrmev4mA&amp;hl=fr_FR&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object> [/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2010)

[YOUTUBE]ixiwYEYbg5U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## shogun HD (2 Juillet 2010)

[YOUTUBE]yx-277MRYuM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## rabisse (2 Juillet 2010)

[YOUTUBE]MZM78xpiSeQ[/YOUTUBE]

Encore une fois...

[YOUTUBE]IWrfLhX964I[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## freefalling (2 Juillet 2010)

[YOUTUBE]mT8F8a0k11s[/YOUTUBE]

[and don't forget the groovy original]​


----------



## IceandFire (3 Juillet 2010)

Prefab Sprout...Looking for atlantis....Jordan the comeback :style: :king:


----------



## teo (3 Juillet 2010)

*Pet Shop Boys*, _Yes_, avec surtout _More than a dream_.

Et *Prince*, le bootleg de ses concerts à l'automne (Grand Palais, Cigale +Canal+, aussi). La son est pas mal, ça rend bien, étonnamment, ça rappelle de bons souvenirs 

A propos du petit *Prince*, pour les intéressés, il refait son coup de _Planet Earth_ il y a 3 ans avec l'édition du _Courrier International_ cette année: son nouvel album, _20ten_, en vente le 8 juillet, avec deux jours d'avance sur les anglais et les quelques autres chanceux qui en profitent. Edition limitée, pas de différence de prix, il est offert, attention et les abonnés ne pourront pas en profiter :/







Mon seul regret, ne pas être disponible pour profiter de la place VIP au concert d'Arras que M. me proposait il y a deux jours ​


----------



## KARL40 (3 Juillet 2010)

Prince ... Le mec qui fait des concerts avec des places à 120 &#8364; ?!! :rateau:

On revient sur terre alors ..

[YOUTUBE]KF9VYHMkWa4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2010)

[YOUTUBE]edZNQSyH0Ps[/YOUTUBE]

Ta mère en piémontaise !


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2010)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Bz8JdBidRqs&amp;hl=fr_FR&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Bz8JdBidRqs&amp;hl=fr_FR&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## thunderheart (4 Juillet 2010)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Ra3Igp-Zr6Y&amp;hl=fr_FR&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Ra3Igp-Zr6Y&amp;hl=fr_FR&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2010)

[YOUTUBE]FCH_yLwmZjA[/YOUTUBE]


_Le jour s'est comme le soir 
La nuit comme un au revoir 
Hey dear mind of mine 
Go ahead and smile 
Dear mind of mine 
Go ahead and smile _


----------



## iMacounet (4 Juillet 2010)

teo a dit:


> *Pet Shop Boys*, _Yes_, avec surtout _More than a dream_.


Et aussi "New York city boys" (remix)


----------



## Pamoi (4 Juillet 2010)

La faute à *SPIDEY*

[YOUTUBE]D76clY-xDgo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## thunderheart (5 Juillet 2010)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/SaHAvEEbQOE&amp;hl=fr_FR&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/SaHAvEEbQOE&amp;hl=fr_FR&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juillet 2010)

[DM]x3f58k_sea-sex-and-sun-remix[/DM]


----------



## teo (5 Juillet 2010)

iMacounet a dit:


> Et aussi "New York city boys" (remix)



Euh  je parle de _Yes_ (2009) et de _More than a dream_, pas d'albums précédents.
Et puis, un remix ça ne veut pas dire grand chose de nos jours, car oui, un remix, mais de qui ? fais ton choix, _petit garçon_, au pays de la pop acidulée 


Là, _Music For People (Vincent Kwok's Moody Funk Remix)_, par *KhaiMar* sur _Bargrooves - Espace Privé_ (CD 1).
Puis _Lalo Lalo_ de *Ustad Mahwash & Ensemble Kaboul* sur le_ BBC Radio 3 Awards for World Music (Disc 1)_. Sortez les samoussas et la sauce à la menthe...

et le _101 (Live)_, des *DM*, 








A part ça, je loupe Paul Kalkbrenner, Mr. Oizo à la Grand Halle de La Villette ce vendredi 9... dommage :rose: 
Belle affiche, dans les deux sens du terme (Gill Sans ?)

J'espère que le pinot des Charentes compensera


----------



## iMacounet (5 Juillet 2010)

Ah ouais, alors que moi je parle des Pet Shop Boys


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juillet 2010)

teo a dit:


> A part ça, je loupe Paul Kalkbrenner, Mr. Oizo à la Grand Halle de La Villette ce vendredi 9... dommage :rose:
> Belle affiche, dans les deux sens du terme (Gill Sans ?)
> 
> J'espère que le pinot des Charentes compensera



Laliloulalèèèèèreuuuuuh  :love:


----------



## itako (5 Juillet 2010)

*Mr. Scruff Vs Kirsty Almeida 'Pickled Spider*
C'est vraiment un gros son.
Le clip est à regarder

[YOUTUBE]<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/7Z8p7sHkz3I&amp;hl=fr_FR&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/7Z8p7sHkz3I&amp;hl=fr_FR&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]



Get yourself on the floor !


----------



## tirhum (6 Juillet 2010)

Ça va bien 2s, les remix !... 

[YOUTUBE]mLjYNkO40A0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2010)

[YOUTUBE]7hdL65J8m9A[/YOUTUBE]

Yeah yeah ! En doc, les lacets défait !


----------



## macinside (6 Juillet 2010)

thunderheart a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Ra3Igp-Zr6Y&amp;hl=fr_FR&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Ra3Igp-Zr6Y&amp;hl=fr_FR&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]



Alan Stivell sera bientot en live gratuit a Paris :love:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h37 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h30 ----------




wormeyes a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]FCH_yLwmZjA[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 
> _Le jour s'est comme le soir
> ...



Arno cera bientot ne live gratuit aussi :love:


----------



## thunderheart (6 Juillet 2010)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/zCkNu9OxThc&amp;hl=fr_FR&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/zCkNu9OxThc&amp;hl=fr_FR&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## iMacounet (6 Juillet 2010)

BEP - Missing You :love:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h02 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h55 ----------

Klaas - our own way

et après Guru josh project - infinity


----------



## diablotok (6 Juillet 2010)

salut!!!!

Moi j'écoute beaucoup de dub (Kanka, hightone, zenzile, improvistaors dub, dubphonic, Kaly live dub, etc...) de reggae (Alborosie, Black uhuru, black roots, groundation, sinsemilia, danakil, tiken jah fakoly...) et plein de zik en général, tek trip  hop........


----------



## Pamoi (6 Juillet 2010)

Vince Neil qui minaude, Tommy Lee qui fait tchak-poum rata-poum ... Mick Mars et Nikki Sixx qui papillonnnent là autour ....

[YOUTUBE]zPJnGCV6634[/YOUTUBE]

Parfait pour le goûter ....  :love:


----------



## Aescleah (6 Juillet 2010)

Moi, c'est ça pour le goûter 

[youtube]TQVrl7wRcNg[/youtube]


----------



## Pamoi (7 Juillet 2010)

c'est bientôt le goûter, je m'échauffe ... 

[YOUTUBE]T2XWXsKmlSI[/YOUTUBE]

Mick Mars, finalement, l'air de rien, mérite une écoute attentive ...


----------



## Aescleah (7 Juillet 2010)

J'ai raté le goûter, je bossais... Alors pour le dîner 

[youtube]szFlV-83A0I[/youtube]


----------



## IceandFire (8 Juillet 2010)

A propos du petit *Prince*, pour les intéressés, il refait son coup de _Planet Earth_ il y a 3 ans avec l'édition du _Courrier International_ cette année: son nouvel album, _20ten_, en vente le 8 juillet, avec deux jours d'avance sur les anglais et les quelques autres chanceux qui en profitent. Edition limitée, pas de différence de prix, il est offert, attention et les abonnés ne pourront pas en profiter :/







Mon seul regret, ne pas être disponible pour profiter de la place VIP au concert d'Arras que M. me proposait il y a deux jours ​[/QUOTE]

Repoussé à une date ultérieure !!!!


----------



## Kardinal (8 Juillet 2010)

En ce moment, je suis accro au nouveau groupe de Trent Reznor :  *How to Destroy Angels*.
En tant que grand fan de *Nine Inch Nail*, bah je ne suis pas du tout déçu par ce changement de cap, qui n'est jamais qu'une continuité.
L'album est d'ailleurs gratuitement téléchargeable sur le site officiel du Groupe !!!

Et histoire de découvrir, voici la vidéo qui va avec ! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nWbfgGDl6XE&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Schillier21 (8 Juillet 2010)

Vu hier soir au Montreux Jazz Festival
3 magnifiques heures de concert.......    :rateau:

[YOUTUBE]GGx71pbpS-k&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


Et un son vraiment nickel dans l'audotorium Stravinski....​


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2010)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/H1iR2Wi3u5o&amp;hl=fr_FR&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/H1iR2Wi3u5o&amp;hl=fr_FR&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## thunderheart (8 Juillet 2010)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/nkQdisAbl2A&amp;hl=fr_FR&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/nkQdisAbl2A&amp;hl=fr_FR&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h50 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h06 ----------

[YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/2opHHNFd0Mg&amp;hl=fr_FR&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/2opHHNFd0Mg&amp;hl=fr_FR&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## IceandFire (9 Juillet 2010)

Simon & Garfunkel, gig in 1967 N.Y.C....:style: :king:


----------



## thunderheart (9 Juillet 2010)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/2DHYo69JVm4&amp;hl=fr_FR&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/2DHYo69JVm4&amp;hl=fr_FR&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

J'arrive plus à remettre la main sur le clip de la chanson où il était accompagné par un groupe de percus dans les rues d'une favella


----------



## Pamoi (9 Juillet 2010)

thunderheart a dit:


> J'arrive plus à remettre la main sur le clip de la chanson où il était accompagné par un groupe de percus dans les rues d'une favella



ça doit être ça (avec le groupe de percussions Olodum) :

[DM]x13ux1_the-obvious-child_music[/DM]


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Juillet 2010)

séquence rhum et farniente... Et une petite pensée pour feu CouleurSud...  :style:

[YOUTUBE]4E5aF_rdX9Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## thunderheart (9 Juillet 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> ça doit être ça (avec le groupe de percussions Olodum) :
> 
> [DM]x13ux1_the-obvious-child_music[/DM]



YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS Merci Pamoi


----------



## HAL-9000 (9 Juillet 2010)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/I7uFXGJhX80&amp;hl=fr_FR&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/I7uFXGJhX80&amp;hl=fr_FR&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## jpmiss (9 Juillet 2010)

Après deux heures passées sur le bateau d'un pote à faire du wake en fin d'aprèm j'ai eu envie d'écouter ça avec un pastis bien frais

[YOUTUBE]VEPmCGA7Pdo[/YOUTUBE]

et aussi ça


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2010)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/dOCZFChafOQ&amp;hl=fr_FR&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/dOCZFChafOQ&amp;hl=fr_FR&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## thunderheart (10 Juillet 2010)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/lM-WdHSsvHY&amp;hl=fr_FR&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/lM-WdHSsvHY&amp;hl=fr_FR&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

Etonnant groupe garage nippon


----------



## rabisse (10 Juillet 2010)

[YOUTUBE]FH8vgAp4VDU[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Pamoi (10 Juillet 2010)

Croisement improbable, résultat intéressant ... 

[YOUTUBE]NXnbLmQBGB4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Selthis (10 Juillet 2010)

[YOUTUBE]oxIcocIs4Ys[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## rabisse (11 Juillet 2010)

So long...

[YOUTUBE]BwNrmYRiX_o[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## thunderheart (13 Juillet 2010)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/IIfDyDYqGyE&amp;hl=fr_FR&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/IIfDyDYqGyE&amp;hl=fr_FR&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2010)

Blanche Neige et les 7 daims.

[YOUTUBE]dPau0St5_ng[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## 'chon (14 Juillet 2010)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/0tDgzBd2hD4&amp;hl=fr_FR&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/0tDgzBd2hD4&amp;hl=fr_FR&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]
​


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juillet 2010)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/WEL6_SuQCu8&amp;hl=fr_FR&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/WEL6_SuQCu8&amp;hl=fr_FR&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## freefalling (14 Juillet 2010)

[YOUTUBE]Fk8qcGOtBFw[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## JPTK (14 Juillet 2010)

J'adore cette fille, et son album est tout aussi bon, je ne m'en lasse pas ! 

[YOUTUBE]1aJb-woHDoo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## HAL-9000 (14 Juillet 2010)

C'est MademoiZelleJ'meLaPète plutôt non ?
Aime pas trop.


----------



## JPTK (14 Juillet 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> C'est MademoiZelleJ'meLaPète plutôt non ?
> Aime pas trop.



Ouai on voit surtout qu'elle joue un rôle (celui du perso de la chanson, oui je sais c'est un peu subtile à comprendre mais bon :rateau: ) et comme par hasard elle est issue du théâtre, en tout cas les textes sont bons et musicalement c'est sympa comme tout et en plus l'album est très varié, après chacun ses goûts hein


----------



## jpmiss (14 Juillet 2010)

Il fait chaud, un tour en bagnole le soir, la route du bord de mer, la vitre ouverte le coude à la portière et "If Only" :style:

[YOUTUBE]9c0hxcYX7QE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## thunderheart (15 Juillet 2010)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/U2DBcbZc3ck&amp;hl=fr_FR&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/U2DBcbZc3ck&amp;hl=fr_FR&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Romuald (15 Juillet 2010)

Didiou, ça ne nous rajeunit pas


----------



## thunderheart (15 Juillet 2010)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/UajRWV7hjus&amp;hl=fr_FR&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/UajRWV7hjus&amp;hl=fr_FR&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

ça non plus :love:
Sais pas trop ce qu'il est devenu lui...


----------



## Aescleah (15 Juillet 2010)

[youtube]YIqttbRlJUQ[/youtube]


----------



## HAL-9000 (15 Juillet 2010)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/8a82arE0JSQ&amp;hl=fr_FR&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/8a82arE0JSQ&amp;hl=fr_FR&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## teo (17 Juillet 2010)

Un _Poker Mix_ par Khyu (PandemoniaX Series)

Parce que je n'ai pas écouté de son depuis 10 jours et que ça passe parfaitement
Parce qu'iTunes me le glisse sur un plateau et que je n'ai pas envie de me prendre la tête

Parce qu'il a du talent, il ne faut pas l'oublier

(et bonne nuit à toi, dans ces nuits aux odeurs de cuirs, d'asphalte et de sueur )


----------



## HAL-9000 (17 Juillet 2010)

Merci pour ce lien (que je ne connaissait pas).
Je note déjà un très bon passage 00:21:00 -> 00:28:00 sur le mix Irkutsk


----------



## IceandFire (17 Juillet 2010)

JPTK a dit:


> J'adore cette fille, et son album est tout aussi bon, je ne m'en lasse pas !
> 
> [YOUTUBE]1aJb-woHDoo[/YOUTUBE]





MERCI BEAUCOUP POUR CETTE ARTISTE :love::love::love::love::love:


----------



## teo (18 Juillet 2010)

*Sound of violence (David Keno remix)* (_Cassius_) sur la page de Soundcloud de David Keno.

une version légère et tranquille


----------



## Pamoi (18 Juillet 2010)

[YOUTUBE]BNGlrRrjlHw[/YOUTUBE]

sans commentaires :love:


----------



## thunderheart (19 Juillet 2010)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/uwjRcpf9h-c&amp;hl=fr_FR&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/uwjRcpf9h-c&amp;hl=fr_FR&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Toximityx (19 Juillet 2010)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/MTvgnYGu9bg&amp;hl=fr_FR&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/MTvgnYGu9bg&amp;hl=fr_FR&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## jpmiss (19 Juillet 2010)

Toximityx a dit:


> [JENTUBE]muse[/JENTUBE]



Il nous fait la totale le root la!

Muse.... Humpff mmm.. mMMM.... MWOUAHAHHAHAHAHAAHHAH!!!! 

Bon allez, maintenant on a bien rigolé et on redeviens sérieux.

[YOUTUBE]LNGSwk_7BRA[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]chmaBWe7oqI[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]kR3w_XZUsYI[/YOUTUBE]

 :love:


----------



## itako (20 Juillet 2010)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/cfB-f-vAlmM&amp;hl=fr_FR&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/cfB-f-vAlmM&amp;hl=fr_FR&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## IceandFire (20 Juillet 2010)

Don't forget !!!!!
http://jeux.courrierinternational.com/albumprince/


----------



## teo (20 Juillet 2010)

IceandFire a dit:


> Don't forget !!!!!
> http://jeux.courrierinternational.com/albumprince/



Merci pour l'info _Ice_  . A ce propos, le _Courrier International_ pourrait informer les points presse de leurs offres et de l'arrêt ou de leur report: l'offre précédente (8 juillet) est tombée à l'eau, personne n'était au courant et j'ai acheté un numéro (fort intéressant, limitant le désagrément) pour rien 
J'espère que cette fois sera la bonne 

_@   itako_, tu me donnes envie de re écouter cet énorme album qu'est _Moderat_ :love:


----------



## KARL40 (20 Juillet 2010)

The BLACK KEYS

Plus "roots" et nettement moins pop que les White Stripes ....

[YOUTUBE]9NbWpGtCdYQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## fedo (20 Juillet 2010)

KARL40 a dit:


> The BLACK KEYS
> 
> Plus "roots" et nettement moins pop que les White Stripes ....



on voit que tu n'as pas entendu le dernier album des Black keys
une sombre daube commerciale chic à une exception près


----------



## iMacounet (21 Juillet 2010)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/gkLL7JdnIk0&amp;hl=fr_FR&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/gkLL7JdnIk0&amp;hl=fr_FR&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h48 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h40 ----------

[YOUTUBE]<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/o3wxaQjwOEg&amp;hl=fr_FR&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/o3wxaQjwOEg&amp;hl=fr_FR&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## itako (21 Juillet 2010)

iMacounet a dit:


> [ioutoube] video 2 [/ioutoube]



Mais qu'est-ce que c'est... qu'est-ce que c'est qu'cette matière ? Mais c'est... c'est d'la merde !



Non non, c'est kloug


----------



## Aescleah (21 Juillet 2010)

[youtube]paHugvyOZZ4[/youtube]


----------



## HAL-9000 (21 Juillet 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Il nous fait la totale le root la!
> 
> Muse.... Humpff mmm.. mMMM.... MWOUAHAHHAHAHAHAAHHAH!!!!
> 
> Bon allez, maintenant on a bien rigolé et on redeviens sérieux.



Oui redevenons sérieux un peu. Je commence apparemment  :

[YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/3fa4HUiFJ6c&amp;hl=fr_FR&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/3fa4HUiFJ6c&amp;hl=fr_FR&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

BAM ! BIM !!! On enchaine  :

[YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/iPyUXb2QwDM&amp;hl=fr_FR&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/iPyUXb2QwDM&amp;hl=fr_FR&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/p79JKclG-oc&amp;hl=fr_FR&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/p79JKclG-oc&amp;hl=fr_FR&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

C'est fini les mariols  (Muse muahahaha).


----------



## iMacounet (21 Juillet 2010)

itako a dit:


> Mais qu'est-ce que c'est... qu'est-ce que c'est qu'cette matière ? Mais c'est... c'est d'la merde !
> 
> 
> 
> Non non, c'est kloug


Mais moi j'te murde.


----------



## rabisse (21 Juillet 2010)

[YOUTUBE]STxXS5lLunE[/YOUTUBE]​Alternative Nation


----------



## teo (22 Juillet 2010)

itako a dit:


> Mais qu'est-ce que c'est... qu'est-ce que c'est qu'cette matière ? Mais c'est... c'est d'la merde !
> 
> 
> 
> Non non, c'est kloug





iMacounet a dit:


> Mais moi j'te murde.



Reston polis iMacounet, il plaisante  Et itako, fais pas ton sonnyboy  

Ce n'était pas de la merde: juste de la bonne pop, si on compare à la production de l'époque: Michael Hutchence était une bombasse _pop_ de première en 1983 (j'ai toujours le 45t)  il bougeait bien, une voix, un groupe pas mauvais and sexy as hell. Bon, un peu poseur dans les vidéos comme le voulait l'époque 80's, mais ils étaient tous comme ça 

RIP Michael &#8224;

Même année, même souvenir, encore un 45t acheté: les flamboyantes Toto Coello et leur énoOOOorme _Milk from the coconuts_ tout en allusions sexuelles SM (tout dépend d'où tu te places, question genre et position :rateau: ). Girlz go wild :love:

[YOUTUBE]HiAYmEvuUng[/YOUTUBE]



> Hit me, hit me, hit me, hit me
> 
> Ah
> it's getting sour by the hour
> ...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2010)

teo a dit:


> Un _Poker Mix_ par Khyu (PandemoniaX Series)
> 
> Parce que je n'ai pas écouté de son depuis 10 jours et que ça passe parfaitement
> Parce qu'iTunes me le glisse sur un plateau et que je n'ai pas envie de me prendre la tête
> ...



J'avais pas vu. Miciiiiiiiii. :love:



HAL-9000 a dit:


> Merci pour ce lien (que je ne connaissait pas).
> Je note déjà un très bon passage 00:21:00 -> 00:28:00 sur le mix Irkutsk



Anesthetic - The Fix 
merci aussi. :style:


----------



## freefalling (22 Juillet 2010)

Et vous , que feriez-vous sur Deep Throat Anthology Parts I & II ? 
[YOUTUBE]LQM07AUGufo[/YOUTUBE]​

[english only, sorry]

_"Bootlegged porn music is the audio equivalent of crusty Hustlers found under a stranger&#8217;s mattress. Save your ears from second-hand smut with the official, remastered soundtracks of &#8220;Deep Throat Part I&#8221; and its sequel, two of the most famous adult movies ever.

With the release of &#8220;Deep Throat Part I,&#8221; 1972 marked the year America&#8217;s right and left ate popcorn and dug porn without shame. Deep Throat&#8217;s rumored mob ties, the infamous Linda Lovelace, and a $600 million gross would change the world forever.

And the music? Relax, this is not boom-chickaboom-boom played on a Casio keyboard. Like Linda, experience an undeniable innocence, with a dirty brew of easy-listening porno funk. Originally released as a cinema-only souvenir, this ultra-rare soundtrack stands as one of America&#8217;s cultural turning points, finally restored in all its seedy glory.

And the 1974 sequel? With Deep Throat I raking in millions and the FBI on the hunt, the X-rated scenes for this infamous sequel mysteriously vanished. This may have left fans with a lack of jizz, but all is redeemed with this loungey-porno-funk gem, clearly rivaling anything in the adult genre or &#8217;70s Hollywood.

Both legendary soundtracks are now beautifully packaged and available on 1-single CD.

NOTE:

In the early 1970&#8217;s, the U.S. government seized all film reels and master tapes for Deep Throat I. Therefore all musicians and writers are unknown. In early 2004, a number of long-lost reels were discovered, giving fans a deeper glimpse into the legend of Deep Throat. After a detailed restoration by John Golden Mastering, sonic imperfections still do apply, but definite aural improvements have been made, including the conversion from mono to stereo and a considerable decrease in hiss and distortion."_


----------



## teo (22 Juillet 2010)

Après avoir fait 4 ou 5 points-presse de l'est parisien, j'ai eu ma galette et le _Courrier international_ pour la route&#8230;. Les autres ont été dévalisé, ils espèrent un réassort demain, mais n'en ont pas la confirmation. Si vous êtes tentés, demain à la première heure&#8230;

Le design est -presque- moins laid que les précédents albums -un dessin de l'artiste rajeuni assez tacky - mais en regardant la typo au verso et on vomit presque :rateau: une typo que je qualifie de typo de "coiffeuse" (désolé pour la profession, mais vous savez, _Janine Coiffure_ :afraid. Dommage, le titre clin d'&#339;il - _20ten_ aka 2010 - aurait pu amener de plus esthétiques variations&#8230; Très cheap, une simple pochette carton...
On échappe donc à son look smoothed and shopped "_je fais plus jeune que Bria Valente_" de la couverture du _Courrier International_ ou d'_Ebo_ pour la version US. A ce niveau là -aussi- Prince est conséquent depuis les débuts : à part quelques exceptions, il a un goût de chiottes côté goûts et couleurs  

Avec la mention _For promotional use only. Not for resale_, il est passé décidément passé à un nouvel âge de la distribution (et je ne le crois quand il provoque en annonçant la fin de l'internet pour les ventes&#8230. On peut le regretter (si l'achat devient parcours du combattant), mais à 3&#8364;50 le CD, ça va, on ne va pas se plaindre&#8230;

Plusieurs écoutes sont nécessaires. Mais avec le précédent, il est plutôt meilleur que tout ce qu'il a pu faire depuis 15 ans -pour qui supporte le funk-rnb et les manières de la star -.

Ah oui: les _*77*_ pistes (10 titres réel) annoncent un excellent _ghost song_, _Laydown_, tout à la fin, un des meilleurs morceaux, énergétique, il me fait penser à la période _Batman/Cream_, texte scandé, rappé, voix déformée, murs de guitares triturées, funk-rap assez sombre (oui ce titre est clairement mon préféré). En y repensant, ça me rappelle le goût du son très princier que Timbaland avait copié pour le _Sexy Back _ de Justin Timberlake en 2006.

_Compassion_ en ouverture me fait penser _Let's pretend we're married_ sur _1999_ ou _Jack U Off_ (_Controversy)_ par son côté sautillant et presque rockabilly (je sens que je vais replonger direct dans les vieux albums&#8230

_Beginning Endlessly_, assez sombre, est ce que j'aime chez Prince depuis toujours, bon rythme, grosses guitares, des bons gros synths, sa voix mélangée avec la sienne en chorus. C'est lui et pas la bonnasse mauve mollassonne&#8230;

_Future Soul Song_, c'est du déjà entendu un certain nombre de fois, il en fait une série, les débuts à d'autres plus récents (avec force _youhouuuuuuhouuuuuuuu_ et _chalalalalaaaaa_&#8230 mais toujours chamallows guimauves loukoums dégoulinants

_Sticky Like Glue_, funky presque jazzifiant, plus rythmé mais on peut passer car on en a plein les doigts 

_Act of God,_ honnête funk, péchu, il doit être pas mal en concert, mais bon, quand j'entend Gawwwwdd, j'ai un peu de mal à digérer.

_Lavaux_: un de mes préférés pour le clin d'&#339;il à la riante riviera vaudoise coucou: les suisses  ), j'imagine que Prince y a maintenant des attaches helvètes sonnantes et trébuchantes. Et s'il n'a aucun rapport avec la Suisse (il doit, il parle de neige ), il est bien foutu, un quelque chose des premiers albums, avec une intro qui me fait penser du Jackson 5.

Le single -si j'ai bien compris- _Walk in sand_, c'est du côté des premiers influences (_For you_, _Prince_), qu'il faudra chercher, pas désagréable, mais pour un connaisseur, pas très original&#8230;

Un peu comme le _Sea of everything_, ballade lente guitare-batterie-voix, classique du gaillard.

_Everybody's loves me_ (rigolo et sautillant, sans prétention, période synthés _Controversy_ mériterait un remix péd*-trash-alternatif accéléré pour développer tout son arôme rétro funk glam assez folle  )

Bref, si vous aimez Prince comme moi (sans réelle logique parfois, malgré les années, je vous l'accorde), vous passerez sur les titres moyens et ajouterez les meilleurs à vos playlists. Si Prince ne vous provoque qu'une demi molle, vous pouvez tenter l'aventure (pas plus de 3 points presse ou 10 clic de souris) et si ça n'est pas vraiment pas votre came, achetez le _Courrier International_ si vous le trouvez, et vous pourrez toujours revendre la galette 30 ou 40 &#8364; sur eBay dans quelques temps si vous êtes du genre à faire monter les enchères sur le dos des pauvres fans qui étaient en vacances dans un bled sans kiosque &#8230; Sinon, passez votre chemin, reprenez vos écoutes 







_pitin,mais que c'est laid comme pochette_


----------



## Picouto (22 Juillet 2010)

:love::love::love::love:​
Après les retrouvailles (qui furent réconciliations surtout) entre lui et moi il y a 15 jours à Arras, cet album est comme la cerise sur le gâteau.
Mais effectivement (je rejoins mon teo  ), si vous n'êtes pas victime du concept depuis 30 ans, passez votre chemin !


----------



## KARL40 (22 Juillet 2010)

Les rois, les princes, "Point de vue - Images du Monde" n'étant pas mon truc, je passe volontiers ... 

Hawaï n'étant pas qu'une île ayant vu naître un président du changement qui ne changera rien
(ou si peu, si peu ...), elle a également donné CHOKEBORE

[YOUTUBE]4LInp1fHd0U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## WebOliver (22 Juillet 2010)

[YOUTUBE]HyMgCLJWmLg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## 'chon (23 Juillet 2010)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/PFmGV_UY548&amp;hl=fr_FR&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/PFmGV_UY548&amp;hl=fr_FR&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Pamoi (23 Juillet 2010)

[YOUTUBE]GGMHSbcd_qI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## IceandFire (23 Juillet 2010)

j'en ai acheté 5 hier à la gare de Rouen...offert un, et gardé les 4 autres pour moi, pour l'instant...
je viens de l'écouter 3 fois de suite, lire l'article de courrier international par ce journaliste belge...
je dirais qu'il n'a pas changé, toujours aussi mystérieux, il est témoin de Jéhovah...bon....
au niveau musical, on retrouve bien le son Prince que nous aimons...bref je walide !!! :king:


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Juillet 2010)

IceandFire a dit:


> j'en ai acheté 5 hier à la gare de Rouen...offert un, et gardé les 4 autres pour moi



Comment dire ?
Heuuuuu...

:love:


----------



## JPTK (23 Juillet 2010)

Il est tout sourire tellement il est conscient que le truc est un peu délirant et jouissif !! J'aime bcp !!! :love:

(bon ça reste très soft pour une fois)

[YOUTUBE]Adh3db-fiuQ&[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## JPTK (23 Juillet 2010)

C'était quoi déjà le nom du live de Bowie, qui avait été diffusé à canal je crois, où ils jouaient avec des costumes de l'espace (Gauthier ?) avec ce fameux guitariste et cette belle et bonne bassiste black et ce non moins excellent batteur ?

Sont même passés à NPA avec un titre pour ce tour, mais le nom du live vous savez ??? Je trouve pas... a-t-il été au moins commercialisé ? Pour moi c'est en 97, et le live que je trouve, A REALITY TOUR, correspond au niveau de l'ambiance techno punk et des titres mais y a pas les costumes, je sais c'est pas l'essentiel mais j'avais vraiment apprécié l'ambiance particulière de ce live moi qui n'ai (à tort certainement, aucun album du bonhomme).

Une idée ? Je l'avais en VHS mais aujourd'hui... 


*EDIT : bon laissez tomber il a pas été commercialisé en tant que tel voilà tout.*


----------



## shogun HD (23 Juillet 2010)

[YOUTUBE]XHFPuH5iEww[/YOUTUBE]


oh yeah well hard.......


----------



## Aescleah (23 Juillet 2010)

[youtube]sHQ_aTjXObs[/youtube]


----------



## HAL-9000 (23 Juillet 2010)

JPTK a dit:


> C'était quoi déjà le nom du live de Bowie, qui avait été diffusé à canal je crois, où ils jouaient avec des costumes de l'espace (Gauthier ?) avec ce fameux guitariste et cette belle et bonne bassiste black et ce non moins excellent batteur ?
> 
> Sont même passés à NPA avec un titre pour ce tour, mais le nom du live vous savez ??? Je trouve pas... a-t-il été au moins commercialisé ? Pour moi c'est en 97, et le live que je trouve, A REALITY TOUR, correspond au niveau de l'ambiance techno punk et des titres mais y a pas les costumes, je sais c'est pas l'essentiel mais j'avais vraiment apprécié l'ambiance particulière de ce live moi qui n'ai (à tort certainement, aucun album du bonhomme).
> 
> ...



[YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/YsSlNFTjxss&amp;hl=fr_FR&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/YsSlNFTjxss&amp;hl=fr_FR&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## JPTK (23 Juillet 2010)

oui mais non y pas les costumes et l'ambiance futuro punk, mais apparemment oui ça doit être le même set.


----------



## rabisse (23 Juillet 2010)

Même période, même formation. Berlin, großartig Konzert!

[YOUTUBE]_rIYAE-nYbo[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2010)

rabisse a dit:


> Même période, même formation. Berlin, großartig Konzert!
> 
> [YOU]heroes[/TUBE]​




Plutôt celle -ci pour moi. 

[YOUTUBE]GXV3rlr9G04[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## rabisse (23 Juillet 2010)

wormeyes a dit:


> Plutôt celle -ci pour moi.





 De fil en aiguille... je me suis souvenu de ça!


[YOUTUBE]ArIWGRex18I[/YOUTUBE]

:love::love::love:​


----------



## 'chon (24 Juillet 2010)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/kB7skYEv_EM&amp;hl=fr_FR&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/kB7skYEv_EM&amp;hl=fr_FR&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## shogun HD (24 Juillet 2010)

un petit groupe qui fait le concours fred perry des inrocks 


[YOUTUBE]p8EVUTuZMGo[/YOUTUBE]



vous pouvez voter


----------



## IceandFire (24 Juillet 2010)

ils cherchent des bras dans l'agriculture....


----------



## wath68 (24 Juillet 2010)

Sublime.

[YOUTUBE]XshJMDkX0As[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## naas (25 Juillet 2010)

shogun HD a dit:


> un petit groupe qui fait le concours fred perry des inrocks
> 
> 
> Vous pouvez voter


Tu parle que l'on peux, on doit oui, surtout si c'est des copains :love:


----------



## JPTK (25 Juillet 2010)

J'ai déjà du la mettre, spossible, on s'en fout quand c'est bon 

[YOUTUBE]Jt856_nRxQk&[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## itako (25 Juillet 2010)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/7MptMomsdR4&amp;hl=fr_FR&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/7MptMomsdR4&amp;hl=fr_FR&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]



Une track résolument rock pour un album très saturé et électrique, résolument dubstep, tendance 2010.


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Juillet 2010)

rabisse a dit:


> Même période, même formation. Berlin, großartig Konzert!
> 
> [YOUTUBE]_rIYAE-nYbo[/YOUTUBE]​



Non, ça c'est 2002


----------



## KARL40 (26 Juillet 2010)

The CLASH "Spanish Bombs"

[YOUTUBE]u-qcy0-7ngw[/YOUTUBE]

Bonus : une reprise par les mexicains de TIJUANA NO !

[YOUTUBE]EladUhVSJzU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2010)

[YOUTUBE]XTI45SDZ96g[/YOUTUBE]

Carcassonne et ses effets.
Fornicateur de bioman et autres joyeusetés.


----------



## rabisse (27 Juillet 2010)

[YOUTUBE]2RA-lXK0c0g[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## freefalling (28 Juillet 2010)

Kevin Coyne And Dagmar Krause, de l'album _Babble (Songs For Lonely Lovers)_

[YOUTUBE]uEPAAoufuKg[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## itako (28 Juillet 2010)

Moi même et ma tronçonneuse in da mix.

Steppin Up - M.I.A.
Nuke 'Em - Datsik
In The Death Car - 16 Bit
M Dot Mosley - 16 Bit
Dubsteppa - Funtcase vs Southbound Hangers
What Do You Hear? - Original Mix - Ajapai
Marmite (Doctor P Remix) - Caspa
Terminator (Trolley Snatcha Remix) - Caspa
Fuuuuck - Funtcase
They Are Watching - High Rankin
Binary Crunch - SFR
Ice Cream - Borgore
Act Like You Know (Dubstep Mix)- Nero
A1 When I Look At You - Emalkay
Retreat (Excision Remix) - Datsik
Against The Machines - Datsik &amp; Downlink
Resonate-Vaski


http://soundcloud.com/itako/impro-step-3am

bonuit


----------



## thunderheart (29 Juillet 2010)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/0jWWSVqzLT4&amp;hl=fr_FR&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/0jWWSVqzLT4&amp;hl=fr_FR&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## silvio (29 Juillet 2010)




----------



## TiteLine (29 Juillet 2010)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/kdtoIUqZuC8&amp;hl=fr_FR&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/kdtoIUqZuC8&amp;hl=fr_FR&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## shogun HD (29 Juillet 2010)

[YOUTUBE]itwL5y0He-k[/YOUTUBE] :love::love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Juillet 2010)

[YOUTUBE]FV3g_EP3Fa8[/YOUTUBE]


:love::love::love:


----------



## MarKo_H (29 Juillet 2010)

Personnellement, je suis un peu éclectique.  Ça dépends de mon "mood".  Je suis chanteur classique donc opéra et musique religieuse du 15e au 19e siècle quelques 20e mais pas beaucoup.  Donc pour être spécifique je dirais: Mozart, Verdi, Puccini, Bach un peu de Rossini. Debussy est mon préféré du 20e... ouais bon il est né au 19e.... Plus contemporain, j'adore le groupe Rammstein, Nina Hagen, Klaus Nomi, Julian Austin (cowboy canadien), Queen, Pink floyd. J'adore écouter la trame sonore du premier film "the Matrix".   C'est à peu près ça pour moi.


----------



## Romuald (29 Juillet 2010)

Puisqu'on parle d'écléctisme...

[YOUTUBE]GD9D1d1T4WQ[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## HAL-9000 (29 Juillet 2010)

Une musique de Vangelis sublime pour un beau film qui ne prend pas une ride...

[YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/KdSeQKcrk-s&amp;hl=fr_FR&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/KdSeQKcrk-s&amp;hl=fr_FR&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

Idéal pour s'endormir 

Edit : et cette fin sublime...

[YOUTUBE]<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/NOW4QiOD-oc&amp;hl=fr_FR&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/NOW4QiOD-oc&amp;hl=fr_FR&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

...


----------



## TiteLine (30 Juillet 2010)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/4KeII31qyck&amp;hl=fr_FR&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/4KeII31qyck&amp;hl=fr_FR&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## IceandFire (30 Juillet 2010)

Very good !!!  :love: :king:


----------



## 'chon (30 Juillet 2010)

silvio a dit:


> The Fall




Bend Sinister.. :love::love:

Mon copain, le très talentueux DARKWINE  et bien il dit que c'est le plus grand groupe du Monde!!


----------



## Cocoto (30 Juillet 2010)

En ce moment, je suis a fond dans la techno / dance, style : ( Big Ali / Daft Punk etc... ) 

CoCo.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (30 Juillet 2010)

[youtube]jmOSiZpYtSo[/youtube]


----------



## Average Joe (30 Juillet 2010)

shogun HD a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]itwL5y0He-k[/YOUTUBE] :love::love:


Ah, Dead Can Dance... Dieu sait si je les ai écouté après les avoir découverts circa 1989. Idem les Clash, mais avant, au début des années 80. J'en étais fan quand j'avais 15 ans et n'ai pas manqué le film sur Joe Strummer plus récemment. J'ai aussi vu les uns et les autres sur scène, Clash à 5 à l'Espace Balard (heureusement disparu depuis... ) en 84 : Jones et Headon n'y étaient plus et les DCD dans une salle rue des Italiens dont j'ai oublié le nom dans les années 90. Cette fois il n'y avait que Lisa Gerrard et Brendan Perry, pas de première partie ni de session men pour les accompagner, contrairement à certaines prestations plus anciennes. L'an passé j'ai téléchargé leur premier album que j'aime toujours autant, depuis le site de 4AD.
EDIT : _Charlotte Sometimes_ reste une de mes chansons favorites de la bande à Smith (même si le clip n'est pas des plus heureux).


----------



## shogun HD (30 Juillet 2010)

pour ma part j'ai un faible pour l'abum serpent's egg et aion

[YOUTUBE]MrOjTMWf5eM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## itako (30 Juillet 2010)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/z9ca9t01mc8&amp;hl=fr_FR&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/z9ca9t01mc8&amp;hl=fr_FR&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## HAL-9000 (30 Juillet 2010)

Musique de Goran Bregovic sur un chef-d'oeuvre de Kusturica...
En écoutant cette musique on peut apercevoir un poisson nager dans le salon...

[YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/jIIA9zpBfvc&amp;hl=fr_FR&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/jIIA9zpBfvc&amp;hl=fr_FR&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

Pis une autre musique d'un grand film :

[YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/2TCRe3tkYe8&amp;hl=fr_FR&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/2TCRe3tkYe8&amp;hl=fr_FR&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## rabisse (30 Juillet 2010)

[YOUTUBE]A6s49OKp6aE[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juillet 2010)

*No smoke blues.*


----------



## koeklin (30 Juillet 2010)

@ rabisse : Elle est superbe cette arabesque de Debussy (l'animation est originale). Actuellement, j'écoute la cathédrale engloutie un peu plus que ses autres compositions pour piano.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (31 Juillet 2010)

[YOUTUBE]ohHncHGIFgM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## la(n)guille (31 Juillet 2010)

Mouais; Eicher, il était surtout bon quand il faisait ça... avec son frère.

[YOUTUBE]HhtxqvAlIpo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## TiteLine (31 Juillet 2010)

*Pour les plaisir des oreilles*


[YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/k9eo1pLNWhA&amp;hl=fr_FR&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/k9eo1pLNWhA&amp;hl=fr_FR&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

*Et celui des yeux *


[YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/7-lIi2YAJyY&amp;hl=fr_FR&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/7-lIi2YAJyY&amp;hl=fr_FR&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## KARL40 (31 Juillet 2010)

Plaisir des oreilles et des yeux .... Mais tout à fait !
Simple divergence sur le fond ensuite !  :rateau:






[YOUTUBE]CAXGu81Rk1g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## IceandFire (31 Juillet 2010)

je découvre....po mal, ça sonne british alors que non...


----------



## KARL40 (1 Août 2010)

Les CLASH "The Call Up"

[YOUTUBE]CQo9mAhGEdk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## 'chon (1 Août 2010)

*Jean Luc Verna

Un très gentil garçon (déjà présenté ici) qui s'est aussi beaucoup amusé avec ses amis les DumDum Boys (déjà présentés ici), des niçois comme on aimerait en trouver plus souvent dans la salade ! 
(J'en viens à me demander si pour avoir le plaisir de les voir et les écouter, il ne faut pas être une de ces femmes Équipées, parcourant les casinos de la Riviera, qui veulent se détendre après minuit avec champagne et vielles canailles..)

*
[YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/BUtd-YiZuGw&amp;hl=fr_FR&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/BUtd-YiZuGw&amp;hl=fr_FR&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## TiteLine (1 Août 2010)

Un peu de music cet aprem avec notamment l'OST 1 de Ghost in the Shell SAC

[YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/FeObjL7Zdfo&amp;hl=fr_FR&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/FeObjL7Zdfo&amp;hl=fr_FR&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Crespi (1 Août 2010)

Lacrimosa dies illa,
Qua resurget ex favilla,
Judicandus homo reus.

Huic ergo parce, 
Deus, Pie Jesu Domine,
Dona eis requiem. 

Amen.

.KV 626 


---

[YOUTUBE]etUxPVDFznY[/YOUTUBE]

_La version dirigée par Koopman et interprètée par l'orchestre baroque d'Amsterdam est plus intéressante. Si vous trouvez, ça vaut le coup. Surtout sur le dies irae._


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2010)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/kTTJnOSnQD0&amp;hl=fr_FR&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/kTTJnOSnQD0&amp;hl=fr_FR&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## TiteLine (2 Août 2010)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/xfVJ11GXzXQ&amp;hl=fr_FR&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/xfVJ11GXzXQ&amp;hl=fr_FR&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## HAL-9000 (2 Août 2010)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/9Cd4927YPYA&amp;hl=fr_FR&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/9Cd4927YPYA&amp;hl=fr_FR&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

22 v'là l'svink, 
Là vient l'swing monte sur le ring
Deux toxs sur la beat box
Te parlent de lyrics d'alcoolique

Pour la picole qui c'est qui s'y colle
Nouvelle école svinkels, coopérative agricole

Comme une moissonneuse batteuse 
J'abats geuzes et svinkels
Moisson balaise, boisson malaise 
En guise d'amuse gueule
A l'aise dans l'bourrage de gueule
J'dégueule
J't'invite à un fizz buzzle 
Et j't'éparpille façon puzzle

3 2 1, le temps que tu ouvres ta bouteille
J'avais vidée la mienne et l'avais mise à la poubelle
N'oublie pas à qui tu t'adresses, 
Le recordman de vitesse,
Classé dans le Guiness book, 
Un gars de la ville qui pue le bouc.

Mes récoltes, jl'es pisse comme des maïs.
J'm'enfile des géants verres,
Flaire les kilos d'céréales versées dans les silos.
Sirotons le houblon,
Bavons-en, brassons le, 
Poussons l'bouchon, il en pleut des litres, 
Comme à la mousson.
4 fois 4 seize, fois 4 soixante quatre
4 fois à quatre patte, assez c'est ton foi qui craque 
Sois hanté, écarlate,
Tu fais le grand écart, 
Latté sur le planché, 
Sur le parquet tout taché

*Céréales killer, buveur de bière en série
On se gorge d'orge de houblon et de mal à whisky
Céréales killer , les svinkels sont fous
On laisse que des cadavres derrières nous*

Céréales killer mais qui n'leurre pas 
Pour sur j'la connais coeur par
Car dès le levé les crevures carburent à la l'vure
Donc je r'pars : céréales à boire mais pas de l'Ovomaltine
Le matin c'est du malt que j'tétine

Bois ton bonjour à la chicorée
J'me rince les chicos au bourbon
J'embourbe dans le houblon
Exit les exos hebdos de dos crawlé
Ecroulé sous mes abdos à la Kro devant la télé
Accro à la Kro et à la Kriek, j'ai la trique
Gros Nike se nique à la Kro c'est chronique
Le maquereau mi homme micro prie synchro
Et t'invite à l'apéro bic, nos verres s'entrechoquent (à pic)

Car au levé du coude on développe nos réflexes
ça nous vexe de te voir bouffer des corn flakes
Car le svink favorise la grosse tize au Frosties
Déraille, se cripse et pique sa crise pour Rice Cripies
Malsain dans la membrane 
Oublies tes all bran
pour tes problèmes de transit intestinal 
Baste a la solution anale
Comme Destop je fais sauter le bouchon
Et smaks bien dans l'axe
C'est tellement bon que j'fais des bons jusqu'au balcon
Et qu'j'y béger toute ma potion, 
*Obsession, amour pour la boisson*

1-6-6-4, j'en ai des cicatrices, c'est triste ma voix n'est plus celle d'une cantatrice 
Je m'attriste sur tes traces laissées sur mon bide
Je danse la danse du ventre et tout remonte à ma tête livide

Ravis de ce gâchis j'en suis avide, gosier aride
Quand mon verre est vide, j'le plains
Quand mon verre est plein,j'le vide

Le mâle aborde les bars 
Voilà le malabar des bières
Qui swing les syllabes,
Met la gomme jusqu'à l'abus
Tu t'rebutes devant mes rébus 
Rencard au bar
Abra carambar, 
Je brigue les brocs et truque les bocks
j'me biture et turbine à la Tuborg
Turbo cyborg comme bjon Borg
Tête de céréales killla,
Je marche pas mes mots, je les smatche

Splash craft sur les fûts, v'là l'raffut 
Les big baroufs toujours à l'affut d'une soirée mousse
Les capitaines Taverne t'avoinent, t'avertissent :
N'avale pas d'travers
Ou s'bang, j'flingue ton verre
J'ai un permis de tuer c'est ma licence quatre mon ami
pas de demi mesure j'te mesure à ton usure au demi

Usurpation d'consommation entraîne une punition
On t'a mis dans un état stationnaire d'épuration
*Notre torture c'est la Tourtel 
Et on va t'en faire boire jusqu'au bout de l'ennui*


----------



## 'chon (3 Août 2010)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/nB-mYuAa5QY&amp;hl=fr_FR&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/nB-mYuAa5QY&amp;hl=fr_FR&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]​

A Pierre, Paul, Jacques et les autres..


----------



## TiteLine (4 Août 2010)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/fregObNcHC8&amp;hl=fr_FR&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/fregObNcHC8&amp;hl=fr_FR&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## naas (4 Août 2010)

Je tiens à signaler qu'isover bloque you tube, donc je ne peux verifier si vous parlez de ...
the arcade fire
alors il est bon, très bon ou .... trop bon :love:


----------



## teo (4 Août 2010)

*Herbie Hancock* - _Rockit_
Premier contact avec le hip hop et les musiques électroniques&#8230;

*Heaven 17*, _Crushed by the wheels of industry_

*The Cure* - _Just like heaven_

*James Brown*, _Sex Machine_&#8230;

et pour finir, *New Order* - _Confusion_

Quelques souvenirs ? Pop Disco Punk Funk New Wave

Pitin de madeleine, comme le goût âcre des _Pershings_ et _SS20_, la sale voix de Maggie ou Reagan ( To _The Hague_ ! Never forget ! Never forgive ! ), les grèves de la faim en Irlande du Nord, Falklands, les punks de carte postale à Londres, Fish & Chips and Vinegar Crisps, The Marquee, Regent Street, Cabaret Voltaire&#8230;

78-83 and get lost !

[YOUTUBE]TbUFLQJkk38[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## naas (5 Août 2010)

i hate these vinager chips they're disgusting 


Pour le reste que du bon


----------



## freefalling (5 Août 2010)

[YOUTUBE]BHRFZFmEq9o[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## TiteLine (5 Août 2010)

Tiens, en parlant de Just like Heaven et des enfants du Rock,  la musique de ce titre avait servi de générique à l'émission.

Un titre qui me plaisait bien à l'époque (même si je l'ai découvert après les "don't you" et autres "alive and kicking"

[YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/hd6riYfLPXk&amp;hl=fr_FR&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/hd6riYfLPXk&amp;hl=fr_FR&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


Et pour en revenir à Charlotte Sometimes, j'avais découvert the Cure avec des titres plus commerciaux (Let's go to Bed, in between Days) , achat de l'album "The Head on the Door" en 33T siouplé)  et de la compil 'staring at the sea" et gros coup de coeur pour ce titre qui me file encore la chair de poule. :love:


----------



## 'chon (6 Août 2010)

Juliette Lewis..

[YOUTUBE]<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/H70KAVVHIwI&amp;hl=fr_FR&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/H70KAVVHIwI&amp;hl=fr_FR&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## macarel (6 Août 2010)

Hmmm, belle voix, mais quand-même
[YOUTUBE]MJRF8xGzvj4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## JPTK (6 Août 2010)

Très doux et joli album  

*SARAH BLASKO* - As Day Follows Night






En live chez la chouette 

[YOUTUBE]AVe9lYpM3xU[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]3qJ_WIcwgWQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## naas (6 Août 2010)

'tain, faites %µ£^ù avec vos vidéos you tube bloquées, je n'ai que des carrés blanc :sick:

Alors dites moi cet arcade fire, je suis le seul à l'ecouter ou quoi ?


----------



## JPTK (6 Août 2010)

naas a dit:


> 'tain, faites %µ£^ù avec vos vidéos you tube bloquées, je n'ai que des carrés blanc :sick:
> 
> Alors dites moi cet arcade fire, je suis le seul à l'ecouter ou quoi ?




Bloquées en Irlande oui ! 
Bah nan j'aime bien Arcade Fire, ça m'a un peu passé mais j'ai beaucoup écouté les 2 albums et les ai vu à Bruxelles, très sympa et très festif (tiens le correcteur ne connaît pas ce mot, bien sûr...) sur scène.


----------



## naas (6 Août 2010)

je suis en frogland maintenant


----------



## teo (6 Août 2010)

Back in da ol' US ofA : le dernier Cazwell, *Ice Cream Truck*.

Pour une fois.
Some rap, gay rapper. A white and gay rapper. Beauty Booties. Wanna lick ?

Ambiance _Latino Fan Club Studios_

[YOUTUBE]tXXZpr8YlSI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## macinside (6 Août 2010)

bon demain je vais voir ça

[YOUTUBE]Bd_l0jJOil4[/YOUTUBE]

suivi de*

[YOUTUBE]Z593IhlhR4s[/YOUTUBE]

puis 

[YOUTUBE]tupYRQlPRwg[/YOUTUBE]

Grosnounours et les autres bretons vous venez ? 
































*existe en adaptation suisse 

[YOUTUBE]_CjHMXOZ3Y4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## JPTK (7 Août 2010)

Encore une petite perle :

*Patrick Watson* - _Wooden Arms_

[YOUTUBE]bra1QoodK0s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pamoi (7 Août 2010)

[YOUTUBE]i3bgATxmemc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## macarel (8 Août 2010)

A y être à regarder les filles, je rajouterai celui là :love::
[YOUTUBE]XF3P4AAaVIg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## JPTK (8 Août 2010)

[YOUTUBE]_r1Oc2GyKgk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## macinside (8 Août 2010)

macinside a dit:


> bon demain je vais voir ça
> 
> [YOUTUBE]Bd_l0jJOil4[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



[mode aller savoir pourquoi, mais c'est pas pour ce moquer des bretons qui savent s'amuser]il y a eu de la pluie ![/mode aller savoir pourquoi, mais c'est pas pour ce moquer des bretons qui savent s'amuser]

Sinon DJ Zebra il s'assure, c'est le gros bordel sur scène :love:


----------



## atchoum001 (8 Août 2010)

Ha ba moi je susi au canada MESSIEU- DAME .. jhabite ici depuis toujours et j'aime bien nickelback...aller sur youtube et écriver ( BIGROCKSTAR) AU PLAISIR DE VOS OREILLE


----------



## Dark-Tintin (8 Août 2010)

Un peu violent quand même nickelback...


----------



## iovine (8 Août 2010)

Ma chanson préférée :love: j'ai la chair de poule à chaque fois 

[YOUTUBE]<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/2omuoO_hIbQ&amp;hl=fr_FR&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/2omuoO_hIbQ&amp;hl=fr_FR&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## naas (8 Août 2010)

attention ce post ne contient pas de lien 'tontube'


euh 

 et le dernier arcade fire ?
:love:​
les 

 en parlent et plutôt en bien, même très bien :love:​Mais
c'est
pas
tout
il y a
aussi 


qui le
classe 
disque du mois
s'il vous plait
 :love:​
mais non seulement on en parle dans la presse musicale, mais ils sont premier dans les charts UK 
:love: 
_(rappelons que le top 50 Fr MCM est: shakira suivie de collectif métissé et ... bon  j'arrête m'avez compris)
_

ce site internet qui merite d'etre connu le 





 en parle 
:love:​





et vous ?


----------



## JPTK (9 Août 2010)

naas a dit:


> et vous ?



J'entame la 1ère écoute


----------



## Madeline (9 Août 2010)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/swQAwnusJVQ&amp;hl=fr_FR&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/swQAwnusJVQ&amp;hl=fr_FR&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## silvio (9 Août 2010)

naas a dit:


> et vous ?



Pour la mise en page aussi pourrie que les Inrocks, c'est une réussite 

Pour Arcade Fire ... ben euh ... en disque, j'accrochais pas, et en concert, nous nous sommes barrés au bout de 4 ou 5 morceaux (Arènes de Nîmes)
Les mots qui me sont venus à l'esprit étant Pompeux et Grandiloquent

Mais bon, les goûts et les couleurs, ça se discutent pas .... 

Je vais tout de même aller refaire une tentative .. http://www.amazon.fr/Suburbs-Arcade...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=music&qid=1281345863&sr=1-1


----------



## shogun HD (9 Août 2010)

pour les fans d'alain bashung,comme moi , la rsr diffuse son histoire en 10 heures de podcast que du bon

http://www.rsr.ch/#/la-1ere/dossiers/alain-bashung-de-l-aube-a-l-aube/


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2010)

Eighties Matchbox B-Line Disaster



[YOUTUBE]NeSxjWMcAB4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## KARL40 (9 Août 2010)

Pour fêter la nouvelle édition du "Rated R" (version 2 CD - Le second avec des faces B + un live)
un morceau de l'album ... suivant ! 


P'tain de morceau ... Et de clip ....

[YOUTUBE]vBwWUfLlglw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Août 2010)

Les excellents People Of Nothing
:love::love::love:


----------



## KARL40 (12 Août 2010)

Le VELVET UNDERGROUND avec NICO en version "unplugged" comme on dit maintenant ... 
Cela donne envie d'aller fouiller le site de l'INA .....


----------



## iovine (12 Août 2010)

Message In A Bottle !! the police ...


----------



## 'chon (12 Août 2010)

Retrouvailles - Violent Femmes 

_*Une nuit, rien qu'une nuit, on verra demain..*_


----------



## DeepDark (13 Août 2010)

découvert ici-même, et ressorti des profondeurs d'itunes :


----------



## Anonyme (13 Août 2010)

_"Put down your cigarette and share the modern world with me"_



[YOUTUBE]SCsASTGNNms[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Août 2010)

C'est vendredi, c'est Disco !

[DM]x8fi6_brothers-johnson-stomp_music[/DM]


----------



## IceandFire (13 Août 2010)

Je viens de découvrir un ptit groupe de filles :love: qui plaira sans doute à JPTK....  
DUM DUM GIRLS.... frais, pop, léger...
http://itunes.apple.com/fr/album/i-will-be-bonus-track-version/id361459878


----------



## Anonyme (13 Août 2010)

Un replay sans image. Mais qu'est-ce que c'est bon.


_On se voit toujours demain, derrière le molok ? _










[YOUTUBE]FoCPZBX2-g4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## 'chon (14 Août 2010)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="980" height="765"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/wE5l3HWiMck?fs=1&amp;hl=fr_FR&amp;rel=0&amp;border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/wE5l3HWiMck?fs=1&amp;hl=fr_FR&amp;rel=0&amp;border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="980" height="765"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

​


----------



## naas (14 Août 2010)

'chon a dit:


> ...


Chon dans la balise you tube, ne mets que la reference de la vidéo, si tu veux la voir apparaitre 
ou alors tu continue comme cela et nous ne verrons jamais ces magnifiques vidéos de rap 

o boh quoi chi rikole rohhh    )

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 07h27 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 07h22 ----------




Fab'Fab a dit:


> C'est vendredi, c'est Disco !


Dis donc heureusement que nous sommes samedi


----------



## iovine (14 Août 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/v/fC71fFdCsbk[/YOUTUBE]



Je n'arrive pas à faire apparaître  ma video je prends le liens dans intégré sur you tube http://www.youtube.com/v/fC71fFdCsbk ( après avoir tout supprimé )  je le sélectionne et clique sur la balise You tube 

Pouvez-vous me dire ce que je fais mal ? merci


----------



## tirhum (14 Août 2010)

Juste ça, entre les balises : fC71fFdCsbk


----------



## iovine (14 Août 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Juste ça, entre les balises : fC71fFdCsbk



Merci bien 

Voila mon coup de coeur [YOUTUBE]fC71fFdCsbk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## 'chon (14 Août 2010)

donc..



[YOUTUBE]wE5l3HWiMck[/YOUTUBE]

merci pour l'aide.. ​


----------



## Average Joe (14 Août 2010)

wormeyes a dit:


> _"Put down your cigarette and share the modern world with me"_
> 
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]SCsASTGNNms[/YOUTUBE]



Je connais une reprise de ce _She Cracked_ par Siouxsie & the Banshees, grands amateur de l'&#339;uvre de Jonathan Richman. Elle figurait à l'origine en face B de la version double du single _This Wheel's On Fire_ (référence SHEX 11), réédité comme le reste des faces B au sein la compilation _Downside Up_ sortie en 2004.
Leurs commentaires : Siouxsie : "The album this track comes from is a must have for all 'Moderne Lovers' everywhere". Severin : "The first Modern Lovers album was always one of our favourites. In fact, it was one of the album we played to Steve Lillywhite prior to recording _The Scream_. Love the sound on the toms. Great lyrics too." Budgie : "Can't remember a thing about this one, great vocals though, I always preferred _Roadrunner_ but that would have been the easy option. My other J. Richman favourite would have been _Abominable Snowman In The Supermarket_, he's definitely cracked !"


----------



## freefalling (15 Août 2010)

Dapayak & Padberg du plutôt chouette album _Mo's Ferry Remix Compilation_
______ under the rain ______

[YOUTUBE]oEECEkyzHHM[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Dead head (16 Août 2010)

KARL40 a dit:


> Le VELVET UNDERGROUND avec NICO en version "unplugged" comme on dit maintenant ...
> Cela donne envie d'aller fouiller le site de l'INA .....



J'ai assisté à ce concert, donné au Bataclan de Paris en 1972. Toute une époque, musicalement parlant. 

Connaissez-vous Aleksei Arkhipovsky ? C'est un musicien russe que je viens de découvrir (grâce à Jean-François Zygel). Il joue de la balalaïka électrique de manière époustouflante. Il me fait penser parfois à Manitas de Plata, parfois à Jimi Hendrix.

Malheureusement, il est quelques fois dans le démonstratif, et la musicalité peut en souffrir. S'il dépasse ce stade, il devrait devenir un géant.

Sauf erreur de ma part, on ne trouve rien de lui sur l'iTunes Store. Mais sur YouTube, on peut visionner beaucoup de vidéos. Un exemple :

[YOUTUBE]nXpr0KadDjE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Chang (16 Août 2010)

Cosmic Force - Trinidad Bump

[YOUTUBE]nfxrN1nhqUY[/YOUTUBE]




... et puis pour caler ensuite, Moodymann avec un de ses derniers tracks:

Moodymann - Ole' Dirty Vynil

[YOUTUBE]ry0dHsva4f4[/YOUTUBE]

Mais comment fait-il pour trouver la recette magique qui fait que ses ingredients sonnent si bien ensemble ... encore une fois, KDJ frappe dans le mille ... :love: ...​


----------



## patlek (17 Août 2010)

Un album a écouter, en surfant peinard, ou en bossant, ou en foutant rien, un truc cool

http://www.somimusic.com/enter.html


----------



## Anonyme (17 Août 2010)

..



..
*Puccini (Giacomo),* "Tosca", opéra en trois actes sur un livret de Luigi Illica et Giuseppe Giacosa (1900).

Chorus of the Royal Opera House, Covent Garden, Ingvar Wixell, José Carreras, Montserrat Caballé,
Orchestra of the Royal Opera House, Covent Garden & Sir Colin Davis (1976).

_Clic pour écouter dans Spotify_​


----------



## tirhum (17 Août 2010)

Je n'arrive pas à lire la signature de l'affiche...
Tu sais de qui elle est ?!... 


ÉDIT : 





DocEvil a dit:


> C'est l'affiche originale créée par Adolfo Hohenstein.



Je me disais aussi que ça ne m'était pas inconnu... :love:
Merci, mon Doc !...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Août 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Je n'arrive pas à lire la signature de l'affiche...
> Tu sais de qui elle est ?!...


C'est l'affiche originale créée par Adolfo Hohenstein.


----------



## KARL40 (17 Août 2010)

CULTURE "Two Sevens Clash"

"Two Sevens Clash" est un album parfait de reggae "roots".
Avec son coté mystique et politique.

Le titre de l'album, qui sort en 1977, fait référence au chaos le jour où les 7 se rencontreront 
(le 07/07/77 est un peu le 666 jamaïcain dans l'imaginaire rasta).

Bien entendu, aucunement besoin de croire au Rastafarisme pour apprécier.

Album essentiel de part ses harmonies vocales et une rythmique parfaite.
Si vous ne deviez en écouter qu'un ....

[YOUTUBE]MMVXm60oA9U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (17 Août 2010)

..



..​


----------



## 'chon (18 Août 2010)

[YOUTUBE]P0EJvMSqK48[/YOUTUBE]

  good night all..

​


----------



## Aescleah (18 Août 2010)

[youtube]QkvcM0JadEY[/youtube]​


----------



## Pamoi (18 Août 2010)

[YOUTUBE]BfuWXRZe9yA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## romaint (18 Août 2010)

[YOUTUBE]SgM3r8xKfGE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (18 Août 2010)

'chon a dit:


> [YOU]Alice[/TUBE]​






Toujours de bon goût, 'chon    :love:


Berlin Anruf...

[YOUTUBE]4LyANVY1fwg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Toximityx (18 Août 2010)

*United States of Eurasia, Muse @ Stade de Suisse* :love:

[YOUTUBE]AX16k8WWVoQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## naas (18 Août 2010)

tout plein de monde a dit:
			
		

> .... you tube ...liens... myspace...


merci 



freefalling a dit:


> Dapayak & Padberg du plutôt chouette album _Mo's Ferry Remix Compilation_
> ______ under the rain ______
> 
> [YOUTUBE]oEECEkyzHHM[/YOUTUBE]​


je ne cite rarement les vidéos tontube.
mais la franchement morceau de la semaine



Fab'Fab a dit:


> Les excellents People Of Nothing
> :love::love::love:


que faire, les adorer ou ... les haïr pour plagier joy ? humm partagé


----------



## KARL40 (19 Août 2010)

Toujours dans la série le "Rated X" vient de re-sortir en version 2 CD, un "Better living throught Chemistry " en concert .... 

[YOUTUBE]m1KvhfSjhWg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ziommm (19 Août 2010)

[YOUTUBE]xiNfln2Vjvs[/YOUTUBE]

vla ce que j'écoute là maintenant.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Août 2010)

C'est extra.


----------



## freefalling (22 Août 2010)

Chang a dit:


> ... et puis pour caler ensuite, Moodymann avec un de ses derniers tracks:
> Moodymann - Ole' Dirty Vynil​



Chang , i so adore when you post here . Still great sound to me that i can't find anywhere else 

[ce petit Moodymann a bien travaillé son Spring Affair !  ]
[YOUTUBE]eB3YkmxuYhQ[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## DeepDark (23 Août 2010)

[YOUTUBE]1-32R6dN-HI[/YOUTUBE]

&

[YOUTUBE]aD57Ymh5fYQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## wath68 (23 Août 2010)

Dead Can Dance - The Host of Seraphim
[DM]x6uy42_08-the-host-of-seraphim-lisa-gerrar_creation[/DM]

Les images proviennent du film "Ashes and Snow", du photographe Gregory Colbert, et c'est juste beau à pleurer.

Bonus : un autre montage.

Lisa Gerrard & Pieter Bourke - Meltdown
[DM]x6uyzf_05-meltdown-lisa-gerrard_creation[/DM]


----------



## Madeline (23 Août 2010)

*Aux enfants de la chance*

En boucle ... le Cd au complet... toute la journée de ce dimanche pluvieux !!!

et

*Love on the beat*

Je retombe en amour de Gainsbourg ! 
C'est cyclique


----------



## 'chon (23 Août 2010)

Nonnnn..

[YOUTUBE]qYk1iVEezAg[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Pamoi (23 Août 2010)

[YOUTUBE]QYEC4TZsy-Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## shogun HD (23 Août 2010)

[YOUTUBE]CFzlsvrxamM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## HAL-9000 (23 Août 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]QYEC4TZsy-Y[/YOUTUBE]



[YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/FH2EgYq_NCY?fs=1&amp;hl=fr_FR&amp;rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/FH2EgYq_NCY?fs=1&amp;hl=fr_FR&amp;rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FH2EgYq_NCY&p=DFD42AAD9EEDB662&playnext=1&index=67


----------



## shogun HD (23 Août 2010)

[YOUTUBE]oA5JaKPnXJQ&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Madeline (24 Août 2010)

.





*Très bel hommage à Gainsbourg*
je ne l'ai pas trouvé sur youtube... désolée


----------



## shogun HD (24 Août 2010)

[YOUTUBE]fHcR1fu2o1k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pamoi (24 Août 2010)

Une mélodie magnifique, un chanteur au sommet de son art ...

[YOUTUBE]mIC7KQPDuDc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## shogun HD (24 Août 2010)

une dernière et je vous laisse tranquile 


edit: des coups de lattes
         un baiser


[YOUTUBE]bqgVSgv2v0s&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## HAL-9000 (24 Août 2010)

Et celle-ci ?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k8BFN0o3kZ4

[YOUTUBE]k8BFN0o3kZ4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## tirhum (24 Août 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Et celle-ci ?
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k8BFN0o3kZ4


Des soucis d'affichage ?!... 
Juste ça, entre les balises : k8BFN0o3kZ4


----------



## HAL-9000 (24 Août 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Des soucis d'affichage ?!...
> Juste ça, entre les balises : k8BFN0o3kZ4



Ca marche 
Le système a changé s'pour ça 

Merci


----------



## wath68 (24 Août 2010)

Blood Red Shoes - Its Getting Boring by the Sea

[YOUTUBE]EEzKBUsyGYg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## KARL40 (24 Août 2010)

Puisque l'on évoque Noir Desir, petit retour en arrière sur un projet de Serge Teyssot-Gay (guitariste dudit groupe) INTERZONE.
Soit une guitare et le oud de Khaled AlJaramani ....
Superbe rencontre qui heureusement ne tombe pas dans le cliché folklorique ....

Extrait du second CD "Deuxième Jour" 

[YOUTUBE]43oZnPI5n-U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pamoi (25 Août 2010)

[YOUTUBE]LqOEljgcdHo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (25 Août 2010)

..
[YOUTUBE]qGbmjX7AYyU[/YOUTUBE]
..
*Richard Wagner, "Tristan und Isolde",* Acte III: "Liebestod".
Waltraud Meier, Orchestre et chur de la Scala de Milan, Daniel Barenboim.
Mise en scène de Patrice Chéreau.​


----------



## teo (25 Août 2010)

Le single _Avalon_ de Juliet (2005) ( et le remix de notre *David* "_I F*** You Because Me And My Wife Are Famous Whores Remix_ " *G.* national )

L'original est excellent love: lyrics :love: ), et le remix déboite sous la lune (j'adore, ça me fait mal aux cordes vocales de le dire, mais je le dis). J'accroche moins avec le _Jacques Lu Cont Versus Remix_: j'ai un peu de mal avec les synthés sautillants

L'original:

[YOUTUBE]Qy8tUCOSyFI[/YOUTUBE]

_@ rominou : Full Moon Tonight, I Hope That You Will Dance All Night Facing It And That The Flood Of The Other Morning Had Got No Effect On Your Turntables_


----------



## Wilde (25 Août 2010)

Comme je dis parfois : "LE groupe de ma jeunesse".

Et avec lui, beaucoup de souvenirs, de sensations & d'émotions. A chaque grand moment de ma vie, un morceau qui l'accompagne. De même à chaque coup dur...

Ici _The Masterplan_, face-B du groupe écrite en 1995. Chef d'oeuvre en mode classique, dépouillement de l'orchestration, structure simple, solo planant, paroles universelles.

Toute l'Angleterre post-Tatcher cristallisée dans un groupe qui créa un mouvement de foule (et torrent de musique) assez impressionnant. Et pour longtemps en Angleterre (un peu moins de temps mondialement.

Clip d'inspiration picturale made in Laurence S. Lowryd. Petit chef d'oeuvre clin d'oeil / carte postale sur les origines du groupe dont Carlos peut être fier.


[YOUTUBE]yMazI2ROJXM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Madeline (25 Août 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Des soucis d'affichage ?!...
> Juste ça, entre les balises : k8BFN0o3kZ4



merci... 
j'avais itou des soucis d'affichage  

[YOUTUBE]XvXX8fGM1RU[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Chang (25 Août 2010)

Moodymann - Hello 2morrow

[YOUTUBE]pfgplTGz19Q[/YOUTUBE]

:love:


Pepe Bradock - Deep Burnt

[YOUTUBE]opvopULDhVI[/YOUTUBE]

:love::love:


​


----------



## Fab'Fab (25 Août 2010)

Revenons aux fondatmentaux


----------



## teo (25 Août 2010)

Un film sur  Mogwai

A lire aussi sur Wired

Pour 9-12-21 £ (tout dépend du format choisi: Digital 480 / Digital 720 / physique + port év.), le film _Burning_ + l'album Special Moves + des bonus [EDIT: pb au tc. J'attend des news de la hotline :/ ]


***​
Et si vous appréciez Brian Eno, son prochain disque sort le 2 novembre chez Warp, vous pouvez le réservez là, chez Bleep.
Dispo : CD, vinyl, tc et Deluxe (jusqu'à 250£ quand même, si vous êtes fan de chez fan).


----------



## IceandFire (25 Août 2010)

Du coup, le ptit Belge ci-dessus m'oblige  à écouter : "Champagne Supernova..." Oasis is definitely good...!!!  :king: :style:


----------



## HAL-9000 (25 Août 2010)

Madeline a dit:


> merci...
> j'avais itou des soucis d'affichage
> 
> [YOUTUBE]XvXX8fGM1RU[/YOUTUBE]​




*Pink Floyd* - A_lan's Psychedelic Breakfast (Part 2)_

[YOUTUBE]0zP507GNNxs[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## wath68 (25 Août 2010)

Je ne suis pas fan du groupe, mais ce remix est vraiment vraiment excellent.
Oasis remixé/revisité par The Amorphous Androgenous (aka The Future Sound Of London)
22 minutes de psychédélisme digne de Katmandou.


Oasis - Falling Down (A Monstrous Psychedelic Bubble Mix)

Part 1 & 2
[YOUTUBE]xgdHUMIFGzY[/YOUTUBE]

Part 3 & 4
[YOUTUBE]79tb1qlHDb0[/YOUTUBE]

Part 5
[YOUTUBE]Vza0c7Fdbu8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Aescleah (25 Août 2010)

Voilà un bel hommage de Michael Angelo Batio (MAB) à Randy Rhoads, défunt guitariste aynt joué au côté d'Ozzy Osbourne.

Pour ceux qui ne connaîtraient pas le bonhomme, MAB est sans doute l'un des plus grands shredders de l'histoire du Métal. On apprécie ou pas, le style étant peut-être parfois trop démonstratif.

Enfin, assez de bavardage:

[youtube]NhzWIqP6Wt0[/youtube]​


----------



## Madeline (26 Août 2010)

ET ce soir...

[YOUTUBE]4-ZILZx880E[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]xACZHv-sLCg[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## HAL-9000 (26 Août 2010)

*Hercules and Love Affair* - _Hercules Theme_ 


[YOUTUBE]yryCYVzGE2M[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Macuserman (26 Août 2010)

Salut à tous !

Moi j'ai un petit coup de coeur pour cette chanson:

[YOUTUBE]kKkBguDPcQk[/YOUTUBE]

Quelqu'un connaîtrait ?


----------



## teo (26 Août 2010)

teo a dit:


> Un film sur  Mogwai
> 
> A lire aussi sur Wired
> 
> Pour 9-12-21 £ (tout dépend du format choisi: Digital 480 / Digital 720 / physique + port év.), le film _Burning_ + l'album Special Moves + des bonus [EDIT: pb au tc. J'attend des news de la hotline :/ ]


Après un échange par email, j'ai reçu les liens idoines. Le film ne dure que 46 mn mais il est très beau, mélange d'images de concert et autres. Et l'album, Special Moves, 17 pistes avec les bonus 
Coup de cur, ces Mogwai juste là, en écoute


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Août 2010)

teo a dit:


> Après un échange par email, j'ai reçu les liens idoines. Le film ne dure que 46 mn mais il est très beau, mélange d'images de concert et autres. Et l'album, Special Moves, 17 pistes avec les bonus
> Coup de cur, ces Mogwai juste là, en écoute


:love::love::love:


----------



## shogun HD (26 Août 2010)

[YOUTUBE]xseBUCRtLmQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## jpmiss (26 Août 2010)

[YOUTUBE]02EDdKes3bk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## freefalling (27 Août 2010)

*Kyle Hall* - _After Fall_
sur le pas encore sorti {13 September, 2010}
_Rick Wilhite Presents Vibes New & Rare Music_

[YOUTUBE]DTORroEUNX4[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Août 2010)

[YOUTUBE]szSPMLtLHOc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## boninmi (27 Août 2010)

Parution annoncée d'un nouvel album des "Bootleg series" de Dylan. Le précédent était excellent.

http://www.allomusic.com/actualite/bob-dylan--the-bootleg-series-volume-9

J'en profite pour mentionner l'excellent ouvrage de Nicolas Rainaud, "Figures de Bob Dylan", éditions "Le Mot et le Reste" (2009). Un jeunot de 26 ans dame le pion à tous les spécialistes (spécialistes le plus souvent en anecdotes, sinon ragots) de Dylan dont il donne le meilleur des portraits à partir de son oeuvre.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Août 2010)

Le dernier *wovenhand*.


Y'a rien a jeter. Et surtout et encore cette excellente reprise.

[YOUTUBE]sQlTp1X9cvk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## wath68 (27 Août 2010)

*Nearly God - Poems (Vocals by Tricky, Terry Hall & Martina Topley-Bird)*
:love::love::love:

[YOUTUBE]9aTJA5wrBlA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (27 Août 2010)

Du Hast.


----------



## shogun HD (27 Août 2010)

[YOUTUBE]7hdL65J8m9A&p=ACDD5C8AC561A1D6&playnext=1&index=45[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## TiteLine (27 Août 2010)

[YOUTUBE]KTn4o2Z-vZU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Macuserman (27 Août 2010)

Si vous aimez le blues / jazz, je vous conseille un artiste pas très connu, mais que j'ai trouvé vraiment génial, c'est Anders Holst. Malheureusement aucun clip n'est disponible et mise à part sur son site web où vous pourrez écouter ses chansons (ou Spotify si vous avez, même Deezer ne le référence pas), je n'ai que cette vidéo Live qui peut vous donner un aperçu, mais je pense que vous ne serez pas déçu&#8230;! 

http://www.andersholst.com/videos/makeitshine.html


----------



## HAL-9000 (27 Août 2010)

*Frank ZAPPA & MOTHERS* &#9674; _15 décembre 1970_ &#9674; Gaumont Palace.

http://www.ina.fr/art-et-culture/musique/video/I00013861/frank-zappa-mothers-en-concert.fr.html​


----------



## wath68 (28 Août 2010)

*Archive - Pulse (Rock and Rex, Paris 2005)*

http://www.vimeo.com/13982608

:love::love::love: Pour moi, la meilleure version live de ce morceau. La fin est ... PFIOU !


Bonus : *Archive - Finding It so Hard (Paléo Festival Nyon 2010)*

http://www.vimeo.com/13984047


----------



## yvos (28 Août 2010)

Ne surtout pas louper la vidéo de Scotland's shame sur vimeo :love:


----------



## teo (28 Août 2010)

Une retrouvaille (je viens de re encoder le CD, oublié dans ma discothèque en dur il y a trop longtemps), sans doute déjà évoquée ici, dans les différentes versions de KM&#8230; Compilation d'été.

Une compilation du label californien 4Play, datant de 1998, entre house et progressive / trance [la trance d'avant l'abus, avant le rejet physique]. Mais c'est de la bonne commerciale honnête, fleurant bon le soleil, le sable et les soirées autour de la piscine (ce n'est pas la brunette façon Sabrina à la poitrine avantageuse qui démentira la provenance (cf. la page discogs en lien)).

_Sweet Freedom (Richie Jones Throwdown Mix)_, *Shawn Christopher*, façon pétasse en cabrio - sans doute la _New Beetle_ qui vient de sortir - est digne d'un début de soirée tout sauf sobre, comme un riche cocktail qui taperait vite&#8230; glamour, rapide, sautillant, un côté presque K2000 modernisé, épuré&#8230; et ces voix&#8230; ouais c'est des copines qui chantent au volant :love:

_I Like The Way (David Morales Classic Club Mix)_, *Deni Hines*, un classique vocal+piano+cuivre, insouciant, refrain rappé, assez bitchy et tellement plus agréable que ces voix de bimbo douceâtres que j'ai du mal à encaisser depuis&#8230; que la nouvelle RnB existe. Un _Radio Edit_ serait sans doute mieux passé, on se perd au milieu, on a presque l'impression d'un changement de titre, d'un mauvais calage.


_Tonight I'm Dreaming_, *Fifty Fifty*, la compil devient plus sérieuse, la nuit tombe, on sent que quelque chose se fait, se passe, un côté très US, sans pouvoir définir, limite ridicule dans la scansion ("&#8230;, yeah"). Mais le son est là, il monte, par derrière, des impressions acidulées, bien là, that's it, ça monte et les sons se font secs, un côté ambient sur la fin avec les oiseaux, la mer et le passage vers&#8230;

_Beachball (Extended Vocal Mix)_ de *Nalin & Kane*, la voix bitchy du début (_Let's go to the beach_), ce son qui me fait penser à *Jaydee* et son _Plastic Dream_, les vocals, les maracas, toujours la mer, les oiseaux, cette langueur de coucher de soleil, ce sable tiède et l'autre, contre soi, oui, cet album est un album de chaleur, dans le son, les voix&#8230;

Lustral (_Everytime (Nalin & Kane Mix)_), qui donne envie d'enlever le tee-shirt, trempé de sueur ou de tequila ou vodka renversée et de vagabonder, les yeux mi-clos (_Everytime I close my eyes, I see your face_&#8230, à la recherche d'un garçon sur la même longueur d'onde (ou d'une fille, c'est à vous de voir), sentir monter les synths, les échos (beaucoup d'écho), cette voix un peu nostalgique, ces vibrations qui montent, _I feel light headed_&#8212; et ce _tchikitchiki_ entêtant du charleston (P, si tu me lis ), nappé, comme des voiles de bruines chaudes sous le ciel, l'air humide et la tiédeur du moment [Le mix de Youtube ci-dessous est le même que sur le CD]. Track for lovers.

_TittyTwister_, *Viper*, qui bastonne bien, une boucle qui pourrait vite être fatigante, qui s'en va, revient, calme, disparait, un lent sample de Nina Simone (_"It's a new dawn, it's a new day and I'm Feeling Good)_ puis repart sur un rythme brutal qui contraste assez avec la voix éthérée de la grande dame.

_For This (Part One)_, *Mau Mau*, un peu trop agité, brouillon, je ne sais quoi trop en penser.

_So In Love With You (Full Intention Mix)_, *Duke*. Le morceau _bitchy_ par excellence, too much, limite éc&#339;urant (_So in love with you, ad lib_). Sur ce track, comme le titre d'un article dans le dernier PrefMag, _L'Homme est une cagole comme les autres_, tous autant que vous êtes. Ca nous est tous arrivé et ça a même de bons côtés, pour remettre l'ego en place. Sur un morceau comme ça, tout est possible.

_Prologue (Dave Aude Awstruck Mix)_, *Tenth Chapter*, là, grosse montée de ce que vous voulez, limite bon-mauvais, heureusement ça dure pas trop longtemps, un côté FGTH floydien (ouais, justement, c'est limite&#8230 mais il permet de respirer un peu et d'aller se rafraichir ou de se resservir un verre. Moi j'aime bien, mais c'est daté, faut l'avoir essayé à l'époque, vous savez, la madeleine&#8230;

_Answer My Prayer (Evolution's DSG Mix)_, *Danny Campbell*, bah là, faut juste pas louper la suite, une montée transe, un truc bon, bien rythmé, qui s'étire longtemps, qui prend du temps, se déplie, se replie, on croit que ça s'arrête, une belle voix sur la fin, ouais, puis ça repart, ça remonte, ça scintille, ça donne envie de relancer le truc. Un bon morceau de fin, mais justement, quoi passer après ? Soit partir sur une série 90's si vous êtes encore en forme, mais je déconseillerais, trop brutal. Ou partir sur du Nina Simone, ou un classique qui fait frissonner au petit matin*. Morceau de fin de nuit, beaucoup sont partis, les derniers discutent ou se pelotent tranquillement au bord de l'eau ou dans les fauteuils confortables, on se dit des mots doux, des belles choses qui vont changer nos lifes (qu'on croit!) en fumant une dernière clope en attendant le soleil ou le sommeil. Moi, j'irai dodoter, dans le silence, avec tellement de belles images en tête&#8230;

Et puis y'a ce titre :love: _When Was The Last Time You Had 4 Play?_
Un si joli jeu de mot pour commencer une soirée, une nuit&#8230;


[YOUTUBE]cxiKft5UzaI[/YOUTUBE]



Edit: * je sais ! _Sarah Vaughan_, *After Hours at the London House* !


----------



## TiteLine (28 Août 2010)

En cherchant l'originale je suis tombée sur cette reprise 

[YOUTUBE]9UazvXSLFNc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## 'chon (28 Août 2010)

Enrin a dit:
			
		

> En cherchant l'originale je suis tombée sur cette reprise


:love::love::love:



Pour la boucle..

[YOUTUBE]fmbO5VCLen4[/YOUTUBE]

​


----------



## wath68 (28 Août 2010)

Le morceau qui m'a fait découvrir cette voix exceptionnelle, il y a 23 ans maintenant (halavache, le temps passe vite)

[YOUTUBE]MtGaSGpahyU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## shogun HD (28 Août 2010)

[YOUTUBE]2AzEY6ZqkuE[/YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2AzEY6ZqkuE


----------



## Madeline (29 Août 2010)

[YOUTUBE]x7C9xDRVS88[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]Ciu9wz5PIEI[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]7eCp0hmT4VE[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## FANREM (29 Août 2010)

J'aime bien la musique de wormeyes, c'était juste pour le préciser lors d'un passage en coup de vent


----------



## shogun HD (29 Août 2010)

[YOUTUBE]DCk7x6DpYIY[/YOUTUBE] 

yé n'en pé plou


----------



## wath68 (30 Août 2010)

:love: always forever

[YOUTUBE]_I6Ej9HJVEQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## TiteLine (30 Août 2010)

:love: J'ai failli mettre Kate hier :love:


[YOUTUBE]IRHA9W-zExQ[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]hSGMjB3HbGM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Macuserman (30 Août 2010)

Quel plaisir pour les oreilles !
[YOUTUBE]pwm8sUioi4c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## yvos (30 Août 2010)

[YOUTUBE]LXxjQmvbHIs[/YOUTUBE]


Frankie goes to los angeles :love:



_(the one in patagonia )_


----------



## 'chon (30 Août 2010)

[YOUTUBE]E4Bekhmctdc[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## freefalling (30 Août 2010)

{ ________

Le dos face au soleil &#8212;brûlant.
Les pieds nus dans le sable, les ombres des nuages qui balayent la grève.
Les cheveux en bataille, en flammèches blondes contre les rochers.
Ma silhouette dansant avec les rayons de midi,
je susurrais pour moi ..

_'Wind full of smells and far-away places
(..)
Or am I just being foolish ..
Or am I just being hopefully yours ?'_

[YOUTUBE]Z52RRigejE4[/YOUTUBE]​
________ }


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2010)

HIM - Join Me In Death.


----------



## Average Joe (31 Août 2010)

yvos a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]LXxjQmvbHIs[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 
> Frankie goes to los angeles :love:
> ...


Ha ha, j'ai téléchargé cette vidéo il y a quelques mois (dommage qu'elle ne soit pas disponible sur ITunes dont j'ai tiré _Hang On To Your Ego_ et _Headache_).
Très belle ES-295 Reissue... Mais où sont passées toutes ses superbes guitares ? Il ne vient plus sur scène qu'avec une Telecaster de base maintenant, depuis la reformation des Pixies de 2004. Quand je pense que dans le temps Black Francis se pointait sur scène avec une Telecaster Japan noire (micros humbucking et vibrato), une standard au look assez vintage, une ES-347, cette ES-295, une ou deux Fender Mustang, plus quelques autres plus provisoires.


----------



## FANREM (31 Août 2010)

One Night Only - Say You Don't Want It
[YOUTUBE]wF1WzzrLmpk[/YOUTUBE]
Pas sûr que ca va durer, mais pour le moment, ca me convient tres bien


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2010)

[YOUTUBE]oEECEkyzHHM[/YOUTUBE]



merci mon teo©.


----------



## FANREM (31 Août 2010)

Je n'aimais pas trop le groupe, mais ce morceau me fait changer d'avis temporairement ?
[YOUTUBE]9oI27uSzxNQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## freefalling (31 Août 2010)

Khyu a dit:


> [un petit air qui me dit quelque chose]
> 
> merci mon teo©.



my pleasure dude


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2010)

freefalling a dit:


> my pleasure dude



_Il est partout. :hosto:_


----------



## wath68 (31 Août 2010)

[YOUTUBE]vCZ1YteCv5M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## freefalling (31 Août 2010)

Khyu a dit:


> _Il est partout. :hosto:_



but look at the dates sweetie  {et demande a teo où il a trouvé le fichier sur son bureau }


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2010)

freefalling a dit:


> but look at the dates sweetie  {et demande a teo où il a trouvé le fichier sur son bureau }



_Aie douont care ! C'est easy listeningue._  

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h46 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h39 ----------

[YOUTUBE]OndaSj-ijnY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## freefalling (31 Août 2010)

electro-easy-cosmic-listeningue , pour toi très cher 

[YOUTUBE]HNtz95OLtkE[/YOUTUBE]

NB - à quand une prochaine session dance + mixes Mr. DJ ? i loved it


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2010)

_Organise un truc par chez toi et je me déplace ! _


[YOUTUBE]7w5ct2thMEg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## naas (1 Septembre 2010)

je n'écoute rien, je bosse


----------



## itako (1 Septembre 2010)

[YOUTUBE]eHbQXfqnjyU?fs[/YOUTUBE]

Donc vala, c'est nouveau et ça nous rappel ghostwriter et ça fait plaisir !

edit : 2 héy, pourquoi je peux plus youtuber là ?! squoi ce bordel !
edit : 3  aah c'est une nouveauté ? j'ai du passer à coté.

ooovii

[YOUTUBE]x89xYsd3VBY[/YOUTUBE]

oviiii

[YOUTUBE]8RZ5A7pJ7ew[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## tirhum (1 Septembre 2010)

eHbQXfqnjyU?fs

Entre les balises...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Septembre 2010)

freefalling a dit:


> electro-easy-cosmic-listeningue , pour toi très cher
> 
> _vidéo_
> 
> NB - à quand une prochaine session dance + mixes Mr. DJ ? i loved it





Khyu a dit:


> _Organise un truc par chez toi et je me déplace ! _
> 
> 
> _vidéo_



Moi, j'aime bien celle-là :

[YOUTUBE]hVLBVTPP_jw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## teo (1 Septembre 2010)

Khyu a dit:


> _Il est partout. :hosto:_



ouaip, "Rendons à freefalling ce qui appartient à freefalling" c'est bel et bien grâce à lui que j'ai découvert ce titre


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2010)

Suis entrain de remonter le fil depuis ce matin,.... que de belles contributions..... Patamach, silvio, Lepurfils, Karl40, fig. 5, cs,  et tous les autres ... 


De belles découvertes, merci.


C'est pas tout, c'est Death in Vegas :love:


[YOUTUBE]7A8pQq7PQSs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## wath68 (1 Septembre 2010)

Clip interactif d'Arcade Fire, "We Used To Wait".
C'est juste splendide.

Entrez une adresse que vous connaissez bien (là où vous avez grandi, là où vous habitez, ...) et enjoy !

http://www.thewildernessdowntown.com/
(Ne marche pas avec Firefox)


----------



## ziommm (2 Septembre 2010)

La musique de la toute première pub ipod...

[YOUTUBE]Dd8WjeK8riE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## DeepDark (2 Septembre 2010)

[YOUTUBE]NyXeJZJUFHE[/YOUTUBE]

[DM]x2qpuk_neu-negativland_music[/DM]


----------



## freefalling (2 Septembre 2010)

Compilation NovaTunes 2.2






22 titres
un peu déséquilibrés
mais compilation éclectique avec certaines très bonnes pioches 

il y aurait par exemple ..
Caribou - Odessa
Crookers Ft Roisin Murphy - Hold Up Your Hand :love:
Space Invadas ft Spacek - Imaginist :love:
Simian Mobile Disco - Cruel Intentions (Heartbreak's Slow Action Remix)

et quelques autres chouettes choses ..​
_________ bon .. maintenant avec Ping , vous sauriez déjà tout ça


----------



## HAL-9000 (2 Septembre 2010)

[DM]xaqw6c_nouveau-son-des-daft-punk-b-o-tron_music[/DM]

Et l'originale (plus grungy) :

[DM]xaxj3p_tron-legacy-daft-punk-theme_shortfilms[/DM]

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h23 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h14 ----------

Sinon souvenirs de quelques concerts d'High Tone auxquels j'ai pu assister... Rhhaaa que c'était bon !!! :love:

[YOUTUBE]GnOSyLI5Low[/YOUTUBE]


avec un mythique enter the dragon  :

[YOUTUBE]KgQJol0qZnQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## yvos (2 Septembre 2010)

3ème  album de Wavves 

[YOUTUBE]MFuIEnMTiYg[/YOUTUBE]

Rigolos, frais, avec un petit goût de vacances 

:love:


----------



## teo (3 Septembre 2010)

Décharge d'adrénaline dans le plexus -presque- 20 ans d'âge (louder louder louder ! ! !)

*The Prodigy* :

*Charly (Single) *
_Charly (Original Mix) / Pandemonium / Your Love / Charly (Alley Cat Mix)_

*Everybody In The Place (Single)*
_Crazy Man / Everybody in the place (Fairground Edit) / G-Force (Energy Flow) / Rip Up The Sound System / Everybody In The Place (Fairground Remix)_




_clic-info discogs_

_:love: Ouais ouais, miaoumiaou est sur la pochette :love:
J'aime ces CD, toujours, encore,
comme le premier jour où je les ai acheté
(Sounds ?) :love:_​
_Bon allez, je m'en vais ouvrir mon compte *Ping!* A tout de suite _​


----------



## wath68 (3 Septembre 2010)

Extrait d'un article :


> Power trio: terme souvent mal employé, galvaudé, utilisé à mauvais escient pour qualifier des groupes soit disant «sauveurs» d'un genre.
> 
> Power trio: terme exact qui correspond à ce groupe sauvage trop vite disparu.
> 
> ...



Probablement mon CD rock préféré.
Et comme dit dans la critique ; "_un trio de fous furieux qui malheureusement est passé inaperçu car surement trop en avance sur son temps_."

[YOUTUBE]V3xpJ8tmzm4[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]IVaSFtw8Fww[/YOUTUBE]

:rose: désolé pour mon trop-plein de bla-bla.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2010)

wath68 a dit:


> "_un trio de fous furieux qui malheureusement est passé inaperçu car surement trop en avance sur son temps_."





Mouaf, les young gods aussi. Il y n' y a pas si longtemps. Qu'est-ce le temps?


Aussi: 


[YOUTUBE]v6Ytde6tmkQ[/YOUTUBE]  


:style:


----------



## wath68 (3 Septembre 2010)

Ouaip, mais (heureusement) les Young Gods sont encore là.

Ha ben tiens, TV Sky doit être dans mon peloton de tête aussi.


----------



## yvos (4 Septembre 2010)

Retour en 2001 pour ce premier album essentiellement instrumental d'Electrelane, un groupe de 4 jeunes femmes discrètes, élégantes mais néanmoins bruyantes :love:

Vu 3 fois en concert, 3 graaaaandes claques vu l'intensité qui se dégageait. Probablement 95% des spectateurs ressortaient amoureux, 5% sourds. 

Un tout petit extrait live lorque Mia joue avec son public :love:

[YOUTUBE]m7T8QFaf53E[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Anonyme (4 Septembre 2010)

[YOUTUBE]B1j_vyQrWO4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## wath68 (4 Septembre 2010)

:love::love::love: Summer Eyes

[DM]xc5i9r_the-young-gods-summer-eyes_music[/DM]

:love::love::love: Our House

[YOUTUBE]j1ZNXn0jtTk[/YOUTUBE]
Ouais bon, le fan-clip est spécial lol, mais je trouve que ça va encore pas mal avec le morceau.


----------



## itako (5 Septembre 2010)

Une sacrée bombe Glitch Dubstep de chez Ninja Tunes ce bordel...
Pour ceux qui ont aimés Moderat.


[YOUTUBE]IddDWBpkzYg[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Pamoi (5 Septembre 2010)

becajofe  a dit:
			
		

> Kick ass&#65279; guitars...



[YOUTUBE]5tzqGVWriPo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## teo (6 Septembre 2010)

Tiens tu relances mes envies pour Franz et sa bande&#8230;

ça va tourner en boucle&#8230;

_Our house_ et *T.V. Sky* pour commencer&#8230; 

Et un des meilleurs groupes que je connaisse&#8230;


----------



## teo (6 Septembre 2010)

Deuxième et seul album que je possède des P.M. Dawn, _Of the heart, of the soul, and of the cross -  The utopian experience_

On appelait ça plus ou moins du hip-hop, même si&#8230; bon. Celui-ci était, acidulé comme il faut, léger, avec ce qu'il faut de mélancolie pour qu'il passe bien.

J'aime particulièrement _Paper Doll_, _In the presence of mirrors_ et _If I wuz U_. Bien sûr il y a le _Set adrift on memory bliss_, gros carton, avec le sample de *Spandau Ballet*.
_Shake_ mentionne Todd Terry et pourrait presque être un morceau club, remixé...






Toujours de belles retrouvailles&#8230; comme avec le _3 Feet High And Rising_ des *De La Soul*, entre chute du mur et guerre du Golfe II&#8230; _(La guerre Iran-Irak étant la première chronologiquement)_


----------



## wath68 (6 Septembre 2010)

*V.A.S.T.*

Kesako ?

Indus ? Rock ? Alternative ? Electro ? Pop ? ...

- Pretty When You Cry
[YOUTUBE]gdDts3rsdzE[/YOUTUBE]

- Touched
[YOUTUBE]8S_R13jV11Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## da capo (6 Septembre 2010)

Vinyl perdu.

John Lurie, Arto Lindsay etc.

[YOUTUBE]qIgLcQa5iRc[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## richard-deux (7 Septembre 2010)

Jim Jones Revue - Rock'n'Roll Psychosis

[YOUTUBE]EVClmEKbm0I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## teo (7 Septembre 2010)

Pré écoute gratuite du nouveau Röyksopp, _Senior_, l'album associé à _Junior_, sorti l'année dernière. Plus sombre et complètement instrumental. Dommage pour la voix de Karijn Dreyer :/
 +++  Senior Living ! :love: +++




La première vidéo extraite de l'album peut être vue sur la page officielle de Röyksopp sur Vimeo. Elle a été tournée à Detroit.


----------



## wath68 (7 Septembre 2010)

Pré-écoute aussi du nouveau Underworld - Barking,
sur leur MonEspace : http://www.myspace.com/underworld

On est loin des chefs-d'oeuvre "Dubnobasswithmyheadman" et "Second Toughest In the Infants",
mais c'est tout-bon quand même.

Petits rappels :

*Dirty Epic*

(Attention, les effets stroboscopiques peuvent provoquer des crises d'épilepsie)
[YOUTUBE]mbCKELC70x8[/YOUTUBE]


*Banstyle*
(Dommage, le morceau est coupé. Il dure 15:23 normalement)

[YOUTUBE]1og7YaVK5w0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## freefalling (7 Septembre 2010)

Take On Me de a-ha
...
oui, mais
...
avec un extrait de la pièce "Michael" de Ann Liv Young
&#9759;
c'est tout de suite EXTRA

[YOUTUBE]4s0_QKL3O8s[/YOUTUBE]
{tout à fait moi les jours de crises }​


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2010)

[YOUTUBE]lOL-lzVT5Jc[/YOUTUBE]
BOUM​


----------



## Craquounette (7 Septembre 2010)

[YOUTUBE]w9jtr0y_dcU[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## da capo (7 Septembre 2010)

[YOUTUBE]K3zT4egNVxQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## teo (8 Septembre 2010)

Un album magique: les trublions de The KLF et leur album _The white room_. En boucle en K7 sur mon Aïwa à sa sortie&#8230; La pochette est excellente, les enceintes y sont comme je vois le son de l'époque: un totem qui rassemble.
Avec Tammy Wynette en featuring (sur _Justified & Ancient (Stand by The JAMs)_) &#8230; un sacré hommage à une des reines de la country US _Stand by your man_&#8230 !

Justified & Ancient (Stand by The JAMs) Video






Je viens de voir que leur film, _Watch The K-Foundation Burn A Million Quid_ est disponible sur google video (ils ont vraiment brûlé 1 million de £ !).


----------



## wath68 (8 Septembre 2010)

Yes. 19 ans et pas une ride.

[YOUTUBE]uaQW7e8DfKY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## teo (8 Septembre 2010)

Découverte grâce à la newsletter 4AD, Stornoway dans leur _4AD Sessions_ là.
Indie folk, qui nous disent&#8230;
(edit) Ces sessions sont par la suite disponibles sur le podcast de 4AD&#8230;
Leur album est dispo sur le iTMStore français&#8230;


Le 6 novembre à la Boule Noire, dans le cadre du festival des Inrocks (16h)


----------



## freefalling (8 Septembre 2010)

Petite sortie pour Björk {qui se fait un peu trop rare à mon goût, Fab'Fab sera d'accord avec moi } avec un titre extrait du film finlandais
The Moomins and The Comet Chase.
Il s'agit d'un long métrage d&#8217;animation Finlandais autour des personnages créés par Tove Jansson, les Moomins 





iTMS-link

Comme ils le disent très bien chez Gangstersaysrelax :


> _It feels experimental and totally in line with something from Björk, and probably won't appeal to the masses. It's quite fun to see* the Moomins rock out to it, haha. But we won't have this on repeat we thinks._


*qualité son exécrable ​
______ et avec ceci ? ______
Ice-Pulse &#8212; Cocteau Twins 
It's All Over Now Baby Blue [funny album _Inner Mystique_] &#8212; The Chocolate Watchband


----------



## jpmiss (8 Septembre 2010)

[DM]xeeoap_grinderman-heathen-child_music[/DM]
Petit aperçu avant la sortie de l'album.
Ca promet! :love:


----------



## wath68 (8 Septembre 2010)

C'est cool ça, Grinderman, je ne connaissais pas.
Et le clip, bien barré, comme j'aime. 


*Megapuss - Adam & Steve*

[DM]x7cydj_megapuss-adam-steve-video-clip_music[/DM]


----------



## da capo (8 Septembre 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> *grinderman*
> Petit aperçu avant la sortie de l'album.
> Ca promet! :love:



On peut décidément pas louper les compères Cave et Ellis.
Une empreinte à laquelle je suis définitivement sensible.

Il y a une paire d'années, ils commettaient une BO de film&#8230;

[YOUTUBE]xH0b2TooTxY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## jpmiss (8 Septembre 2010)

da capo a dit:


> Il y a une paire d'années, ils commettaient une BO de film



Et aussi ça:

[YOUTUBE]MjYf9IiB8QE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (9 Septembre 2010)

[youtube]FGxwaYyjfUU[/youtube]


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Septembre 2010)

freefalling a dit:


> Petite sortie pour Björk {qui se fait un peu trop rare à mon goût, Fab'Fab sera d'accord avec moi } [/SIZE]
> 
> Ah mais plus elle se fait rare, mieux c'est.
> Le weekend dernier, alors que je déambulais débonnairement dans mon appartement, j'ai été pris d'étourdissements, pus de nausées et enfin de flatulence et de vomissement.
> ...


----------



## l'écrieur (9 Septembre 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> (Nick Cave forever)
> Petit aperçu avant la sortie de l'album.
> Ca promet! :love:



:love:



Ça n'a rien à voir. Ni même à entendre.

Laurent Garnier en formation live. Avec l'énoooooorme Anthony Joseph aux lyrics.

[DM]xd7e4p_laurent-garnier-gnanmankoudji-live_music[/DM]


----------



## teo (9 Septembre 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> freefalling a dit:
> 
> 
> > Petite sortie pour Björk {qui se fait un peu trop rare à mon goût, Fab'Fab sera d'accord avec moi } [/SIZE]
> ...


----------



## da capo (9 Septembre 2010)

Vu qu'on en est à se faire quelques vieilleries gil scott heron était à paris hier, je crois

[YOUTUBE]_b2F-XX0Ol0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## 'chon (9 Septembre 2010)

:love:

[YOUTUBE]zyw__b8H_t8[/YOUTUBE]

by Richard Kern
with Lydia Lunch
and Henry Rollins​


----------



## shogun HD (10 Septembre 2010)

[YOUTUBE]mJS8j9YYB9w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## freefalling (10 Septembre 2010)

Tout juste livré de Juno Records ! 
il a mis le temps le bougre




[clic and listen move]

_* * *
Rush Hour &#8211; undoubtedly the vintage Detroit/Chicago reissue kings of 2010 &#8211; 
return with a collection of rare gems from Rick Wilhite, one of Detroit&#8217;s most 
respected purveyors of all things underground. The Godson & Soul Edge compilation 
showcases the material Wilhite released on Kenny Dixon Jr aka Moodymann&#8217;s KDJ 
Records in the 90s. Although he has never been as lauded as his 3 Chairs cohorts 
Theo Parrish and Dixon Jr (partly due to a comparative paucity in solo work), 
Wilhite is nonetheless an important piece in the Detroit electronic music puzzle, 
thanks to both his productions and his work as a record buyer and dealer.

There are three versions of the inimitable &#8220;What Do You See&#8221;, which samples a 
line from Carolyn Crawford&#8217;s 1978 burner &#8220;Coming On Strong&#8221; and builds a track 
around it with a killer drum roll and analogue blat. There are also three 
different versions of &#8220;Drum Patterns & Memories&#8221; &#8211; one from Rick himself and two 
from Moodymann. Theo Parrish&#8217;s &#8216;late&#8217; dub of &#8220;Get On Up&#8221; is perhaps the highlight 
here, and anyone who has heard this on a decent soundsystem will know how good 
those chunky old school kick drums sound when given a workout. Urban Tribe&#8217;s 
remix of &#8220;Good Kiss&#8221; is a slow burning dub techno bomb, and there&#8217;s also a 
hitherto unreleased track by Rick entitled &#8220;30 Days Later&#8221; to round things off. 
What &#8216;s most impressive is how playable all of these tracks still sound &#8211; 
everything here was first released on 12&#8221; back in the 90s, yet it still outshines 
the vast majority of house music being made in 2010.
* * *_

Chang,*you rock
​


----------



## wath68 (10 Septembre 2010)

:love::love::love:

[DM]xbqx8h_deus-theme-from-turnpike_music[/DM]


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Septembre 2010)

[YOUTUBE]iNLsn_LfcV4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Aescleah (10 Septembre 2010)

[youtube]lMttRr9qdyE[/youtube]


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2010)

[YOUTUBE]kJKM72tZwWw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## teo (10 Septembre 2010)

_The fear_, Röyksopp sur Senior, en boucle&#8230;

Un côté sombre (comme promis), qui me fait penser à leur précédent The Understanding (_Alpha Male_&#8230 






Il est moins cher sur le Store (-1&#8364 que sur le site de Röyksopp, mais est-ce que j'aurai le film _Röyksopp&#8217;s Adventures in Barbieland_ promise aux précos une fois l'album sorti? Pas forcément indispensable, mais bon&#8230;


----------



## shogun HD (10 Septembre 2010)

[YOUTUBE]QRGXkpNFaKs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## LeProf (10 Septembre 2010)

[YOUTUBE]quZuGOcmVQ0&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

PS: merci Shogun HD


----------



## Alex666 (11 Septembre 2010)

Vu plusieurs fois cette été sur différents festoch

ils sont tj aussi excellent, le clip me fait marrer regardez également le clip du grand Serge

comme un clin d'il non ?

[YOUTUBE]yfySK7CLEEg[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]duAk5um3B30[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## JPTK (11 Septembre 2010)

Putain quel riff quand même et quel morceau ! Dire qu'il est électro sur l'album et là joué à la sèche comme ça, ça déchire tout.   

[YOUTUBE]Z1nFB-R-_gI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## freefalling (11 Septembre 2010)

Madman de *Snowy Red* [_The Right To Die_]
1982
[YOUTUBE]YrmIZlMg9ps[/YOUTUBE]

Kernkraft 400 de *Zombie Nation*
1999
[YOUTUBE]KY6m9cp_i-M[/YOUTUBE]

Et pour conclure, la re-création de Smack My Bitch Up de Prodigy (1996-97)
via Ableton, avec les samples utilisés par Liam Howlett.
[YOUTUBE]eU5Dn-WaElI[/YOUTUBE]
Le voir est bluffant. À l'oreille, aussi.
[MP3]​


----------



## wath68 (11 Septembre 2010)

freefalling a dit:


> Et pour conclure, la re-création de Smack My Bitch Up de Prodigy (1997), avec les samples utilisés par Liam Howlett.
> Le voir est bluffant. À l'oreille, aussi.



Comme ça c'est pas mal aussi 

[YOUTUBE]Lo67bWkNEiE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## freefalling (11 Septembre 2010)

wath68 a dit:


> Comme ça c'est pas mal aussi
> [YOUTUBE.]'House' music[/YOUTUBE.]


Comme quoi Ableton ce n'est ni plus ni moins que du papier-ciseaux-colle 'tout numérique' à 549&#8364;.
Je me doutais bien qu'il y avait quelque chose de pas clair .. :mouais:


----------



## JPTK (11 Septembre 2010)

Une autre du Thom, plus rare je pense, tjs seul, avec un gros paing à 5"08 mais mon on lui pardonnera, enfin ceux qui ne le vomissent pas  Encore une jolie compo, bien travaillé, pas évident, tout comme la ligne de chant qui se cale pas bêtement dessus comme font les 3/4 des pop-song-writers.

Vous pouvez passer direct à 2 minutes environ car avant c'est des acclamations pour le rappel 

[YOUTUBE]gArGcNd976U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## teo (11 Septembre 2010)

Somptueux _Alpha Male_, de Röyksopp.

&#8230;juste avant Plastique de Rêve et son remix de _The Mind of Many_, Zombie Nation, disponible en tc sur sa page Soundcloud.


----------



## wath68 (11 Septembre 2010)

Je ne trouvais pas de clip sur youTube, alors hop, iMovie ...

*Consolidated - Business of Punishment*

[YOUTUBE]UMmiEgPX_ns[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## TiteLine (11 Septembre 2010)

[YOUTUBE]OX3TooaQNWk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Chang (12 Septembre 2010)

Anthony "Shake" Shakir - Arise

[YOUTUBE]bmdfsbLzu8I[/YOUTUBE]

Nebraska - Four For Four ep





(clic ecoute)

:love:​


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2010)

[YOUTUBE]GW7g-e22VKE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## LeProf (12 Septembre 2010)

[YOUTUBE]Th5iFHfYtXw&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## KARL40 (12 Septembre 2010)

Puisque l'on parle de Thom York, et pour ceux qui auraient loupé l'info, un concert
de RADIOHEAD disponible ICI
et en plus c'est cadeau !


"Plusieurs douzaines fans ont allié leurs bras pour filmer Radiohead lors de leur dernier passage à Prague, en août 2009. Ils ont ensuite monté le tout afin d'obtenir un superbe concert filmé d'une qualité approchant celle d'un DVD classique. Soutenus par le groupe qui a donné son assentiment en cédant gentiment la bande-son du concert"


Très original car on passe le concert avec l'impression de l'avoir vu de la fosse avec tout ce que
cela comporte comme têtes et mains qui dépassent ...

Excellente initiative donc et .... gratuite en plus ....


----------



## wath68 (12 Septembre 2010)

*Therapy? - Stories*

[YOUTUBE]flDRlrsK1cI[/YOUTUBE]

*Therapy? - Teethgrinder*

[YOUTUBE]oH_yivWallk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## yvos (12 Septembre 2010)

[YOUTUBE]ARi2X-6GDR0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2010)

[YOUTUBE]fz0Bhvbp6mM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Septembre 2010)

A propos, je vous rappelle que Radiohead met à dispo gratuitement et dans différents formats vidéos y compris en 720p son concert de Prague d'août 2009 et ça se passe par là


----------



## teo (13 Septembre 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> A propos, je vous rappelle que Radiohead met à dispo gratuitement et dans différents formats vidéos y compris en 720p son concert de Prague d'août 2009 et ça se passe par là




Euh 



KARL40 a dit:


> Puisque l'on parle de Thom York, et pour ceux qui auraient loupé l'info, un concert
> de RADIOHEAD disponible ICI
> et en plus c'est cadeau !
> 
> ...





Il se télécharge en ce moment en torrent en compagnie des NIN (_Ghosts_ et _The Slip_) et un DVD des _Deportivo_, téléchargements légaux autorisés par les artistes.
Si vous en avez d'autres comme ça, mentionnez les, j'aime l'idée de participer à la diffusion légale en utilisant Vuze 

Sinon, là, avant de descendre à la terrasse de la cave profiter du soleil, c'est Justin Bond and the hungry march band, dans la BO de *Shortbus* (ici, la scène finale).
Ce film est un de mes dix meilleurs films, ever. Si vous ne l'avez pas encore, vu, laissez vos &#339;illères sur le côté, _don't be shy_ et sautez dedans ! :love: Après, on se dit qu'il y a toujours de l'espoir de moins se tromper (_no pun intended_  ). Amour amour&#8230;

Et Justin Bond passe à Paris, je vous conseille de réserver vite si vous êtes intéressé par ce géant de la scène new yorkaise  (je vous ai déjà parlé de *Kiki and Herb* ici, lui, c'est Kiki&#8230.


----------



## wath68 (13 Septembre 2010)

teo a dit:


> Il se télécharge en ce moment en torrent en compagnie des NIN (_Ghosts_ et _The Slip_) ...
> Si vous en avez d'autres comme ça, mentionnez les, j'aime l'idée de participer à la diffusion légale en utilisant Vuze


Tu as oublié Another Version of the Truth: The Gift


----------



## l'écrieur (13 Septembre 2010)

freefalling a dit:


> Et pour conclure, la re-création de Smack My Bitch Up de Prodigy (1996-97)
> via Ableton, avec les samples utilisés par Liam Howlett.
> 
> Le voir est bluffant. À l'oreille, aussi.
> ​




Alors jetons aussi un coup d'il à l'utilisation de Propellerhead Reason par Jeremy Ellis. 

[YOUTUBE]5MZl7pHF1NQ[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## wath68 (13 Septembre 2010)

*Venetian Snares - Szamár Madár*

[YOUTUBE]2PBeKzVhWHY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## itako (13 Septembre 2010)

wath68 a dit:


> *Venetian Snares - Szamár Madár*
> 
> [YUTUBE]break[/YUTUBE]



Tu as écouté le dernier ep ?

[YOUTUBE]2wSaGtN5FTo[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## teo (13 Septembre 2010)

wath68 a dit:


> Tu as oublié Another Version of the Truth: The Gift



Pas oublié, je ne le connaissais simplement pas  Ajouté à la liste  Merci 

Et mes félicitations pour la couleur verte 

_Kernkraft 400_, ZN, sur la page précédente


----------



## 'chon (13 Septembre 2010)

[YOUTUBE]saRIl4qQvcQ[/YOUTUBE]

​


----------



## TiteLine (13 Septembre 2010)

[YOUTUBE]9Sx-CAsiw8c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## shogun HD (13 Septembre 2010)

chaussez vos doc's martens allez hop retour dans les sons new wave des  80's 

à tous  ceux qui ont connu le richelm 



[YOUTUBE]KNpY9Lc515s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## wath68 (13 Septembre 2010)

1988, ma première "rencontre" avec Björk ...
Sa voix n'a pratiquement pas changé depuis ... mais heureusement ses clips oui 

*The Sugarcubes - Deus*

[YOUTUBE]VU3JrXt_cPk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## 'chon (13 Septembre 2010)

on peut le faire plusieurs fois par jour ici.. !

[YOUTUBE]8c65YvppLlg[/YOUTUBE]

Cool

:casse:

:mouais:

​


----------



## itako (13 Septembre 2010)

Jamais je me lasserais de cet album.


[YOUTUBE]kS2wE7BZel0[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Chang (14 Septembre 2010)

Osborne - Overcrafting ep

Wait A Minute (Extended mix)
[YOUTUBE]8XDdEiIpUwQ[/YOUTUBE]

Wait A Minute (Arto Mwambe remix)
[YOUTUBE]l762i_jLwJE[/YOUTUBE]

The Count
[YOUTUBE]bvYPoCOaPuQ[/YOUTUBE]

Ce disque, j'y retourne regulierement, ca sonne toujours si carre, si bien arrange. Entre electro melodique et techno minimaliste efficace, il n'y a rien a jeter ...

Bref, une bombe ... :rateau: ...​


----------



## wath68 (14 Septembre 2010)

[YOUTUBE]XflfiylNNXY[/YOUTUBE]

Et bad news, le groupe a annoncé lundi 20 juillet qu'Adam Yauch (alias MCA) souffrait d'un cancer des glandes salivaires et va subir une intervention chirurgicale.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2010)

[YOUTUBE]OFbE3lHTcuo[/YOUTUBE]





-
Fuck buttons.  Solar surf





Si vous êtes du côté de Houston, TX; ils passent au Verizon, le 20.


----------



## teo (15 Septembre 2010)

Kitsuné Midnight, une compilation de 2004 que j'affectionne (avec entre autre _Blackstrobe, Captain Comatose, Cosmo Vitelli, The Whitest Boy Alive, Zongamin_) et surtout, _Romuald, Meeks & Bondurant_ et leur énorme _What Time Is It_ ?
Je ne suis pas fan du label pour son apparence _pouet pouet je me la pète_, mais pour le son, y'a du bon.






[Mode Bot Enabled]Ce message est mon 10'000e message sur les forums. Mi octobre, je fêterai mes 10 ans par ici. Merci pour votre patience, vous pouvez reprendre une activité normale  [Mode Bot Stooped]


----------



## IceandFire (15 Septembre 2010)

inté GRAAL MORRISSEY en shuffle...:king: :style:


----------



## da capo (15 Septembre 2010)

teo a dit:


> [Mode Bot Enabled]Ce message est mon 10'000e message sur les forums. Mi octobre, je fêterai mes 10 ans par ici. Merci pour votre patience, vous pouvez reprendre une activité normale  [Mode Bot Stooped]



tu devras encore attendre pour les 14000 qui sont en trop 

[YOUTUBE]jR9X7GEV1vM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## teo (15 Septembre 2010)

ça ne nous rajeunit pas  mais je prend les 10'000 premiers avec plaisir 


Dans le genre qui nous rajeunit pas, depuis quelques jours, je craque totalement sur Elvis Presley: après _Let me be (Your teddy bear)_), c'est _Devil in disguise_. Il faut que je me trouve une anthologie pas cher. Je suis sûr qu'il y a des pépites un peu partout 

Oh, ce n'est pas par hasard, c'est que le titre est le trailer d'un film, attendu par beaucoup, depuis un certain nombre d'années (ouah quelle photo !   Et quel acteur ! :love.
A regarder sur YT ou Vimeo en HD 1080 !

[YOUTUBE]2jwaZrHC2RQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Romuald (15 Septembre 2010)

Un peu de douceur dans ce monde de brute :

[DM]x3tfo0_rita-hayworth-put-the-blame-on-me-g_shortfilms[/DM]​


D'accord, c'est plutôt du cinéma et Rita est bien sur doublée (par une canadienne : Anita Ellis)


----------



## Madeline (16 Septembre 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> Un peu de douceur dans ce monde de brute :



un peu de sensualité... dans ce monde de brutes  

[YOUTUBE]arMkaro6jRQ[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## l'écrieur (16 Septembre 2010)

Heu...
Comment dire...
Disiz La Peste, pardon Peter Punk,
c'est vraiment pas le dernier des cons.

[DM]xencs4_clip-jolies-planetes_music[/DM]

​


----------



## KARL40 (16 Septembre 2010)

En parlant de Peter Punk, petit papier pour expliquer
cette métamorphose ...

http://next.liberation.fr/culture/01012290401-de-la-peste-a-peter-punk

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h24 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h50 ----------

Un documentaires sur Les THUGS devrait bientôt sortir en DVD ...

En attendant, il est visible ici : 

http://www.telenantes.com/Come-on-people,40827.html?var_recherche=thugs


----------



## LeProf (16 Septembre 2010)

[YOUTUBE]cw_UGOy87ss[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Chang (17 Septembre 2010)

Nouvelle compilation qui regroupe les 4 ou 5 vynils sortis depuis 
quelques mois par les soins de Rick Wilhite. Encore du lourd, house made in Detroit oblige:






(Clic ecoute)​


----------



## 'chon (17 Septembre 2010)

Summer's

[YOUTUBE]MwjkC3wnxAQ[/YOUTUBE]

night​


----------



## Crespi (17 Septembre 2010)

[YOUTUBE]2IqxPEoZ__U[/YOUTUBE]

C'est un peu comme se perdre dans les bois de la grande Sibérie.
Eteindre sa clope sur les planches en bois du Baikal 247.
Ecouter le bruit de la neige sous nos pas.
S'oublier.

Ces deux gus, ils ont juste fait la bande sonore d'un carnet de voyage, pour nourrir les oreilles d'un vagabond, pour nous aider à porter nos baluchons.

Ils sont grands.


----------



## jugnin (17 Septembre 2010)

Crespi a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]2IqxPEoZ__U[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> C'est un peu comme se perdre dans les bois de la grande Sibérie.
> Eteindre sa clope sur les planches en bois du Baikal 247.
> ...



Ouais. Ils l'ont été, disons. 

Découvert cet album en même temps qu'eux, un soir d'hiver 2003. Ils assuraient la première partie de _The Herbaliser_ à _la Cité_. Je me souviens m'être demandé si c'était bien, cette musique, et d'ailleurs, c'est quoi, comme style ? Puis l'album, mouliné dans un _MiniDisc_, a très vite accompagné mes errances urbaines. J'ai toujours trouvé que cette musique s'accordait très bien avec les silhouettes nocturnes des tours de _Bourg l'Evêque_.


----------



## Crespi (17 Septembre 2010)

jugnin a dit:


> Ouais. Ils l'ont été, disons.



Voila... 
Y'en a un qui a merdé.


----------



## tantoillane (17 Septembre 2010)

I need a dollar, découvert sur l'iTunes Store


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2010)

Gaia 10 :love:.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2010)

Aujourd'hui, je consomme local.  :love:

[YOUTUBE]ZxE-PsIl5cI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## itako (17 Septembre 2010)

Crespi a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]
> 
> Ils sont grands.





http://www.chroniquesautomatiques.com/2010+Abstrackt-Keal-Agram-Hell-Mix.html


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2010)

[YOUTUBE]GAB7uitg-Ro[/YOUTUBE]​
Avec beaucoup de watt et pleins de gens qui sautent. :love:


----------



## elisée (18 Septembre 2010)

Moi j'écoute du jazz. En ce moment le morceau que je préfère est All Blues de Miles Davis. Sinon j'aime Diana Krall, Stan Getz plus sous connu sous le nom de The Sound. Très grand saxophoniste.

J'aime aussi Duke Ellingont : Caravan est un très bon morceau mais mon préféré est It don't mean a thing if we ain't got that swing....

J'aime aussi ce morceau que tout le monde a déjà entendu mais personne ne sait c'est quoi : Take Five de Dave Brubeck au piano et Paul Desmond au saxophone !

All Blues : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ui8x9_WEl1g

It don't mean a thing : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qDQpZT3GhDg

Take Five : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=faJE92phKzI


----------



## teo (18 Septembre 2010)

Combo étrange au matin, déjeunant de pêche blanche, muscat et _Grey of London_, avant une belle journée (_it's the day Lumai ! :love:_):

Elvis, ses _Let me be (Your teddy bear)_ / _You are (The devil in disguise)_ et _The Sky is Pink (Paul Kalkbrenner Remix) _de Nathan Fake. Y'a des matins comme ça, où les mélanges les plus weird sont les meilleurs et annoncent un excitant week-end.

Allez

[YOUTUBE]YXRerWtaTbc[/YOUTUBE]

Y'aurait pas mal à dire sur les deux, en opposition / miroir, en y pensant. Je garde ça pour plus tard, là, j'ai un déménagement


----------



## 'chon (18 Septembre 2010)

une fois pour toutes !

[YOUTUBE]ByPIV36Q7HM[/YOUTUBE]

et puis ​


----------



## Alex666 (18 Septembre 2010)

j'écoute Pete doherty son album solo et c'est cool mais surtout parce que je l'écoute sur mon nouveau MBP 15 '' ! YEAH


----------



## Madeline (18 Septembre 2010)

teo a dit:


> Combo étrange au matin, déjeunant de pêche blanche, muscat et _Grey of London_, avant une belle journée (_it's the day Lumai ! :love:_):



Just a perfect day  :love:

[YOUTUBE]QYEC4TZsy-Y[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## wath68 (19 Septembre 2010)

Ça fout la patate, et le clip est génial je trouve.

[YOUTUBE]9_c5tk2rjSQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## teo (19 Septembre 2010)

En pointillé, je termine l'écoute -et le classement - de ma dernière acquisition, 100 Elvis.

Réflexion: ça me donne envie de redécouvrir les autres, les prédécesseurs noirs, ses contemporains, le blues. Sonny Boy pourrait peut-être _m'introduire_, s'il passe encore par là  

Et pour continuer, une compilation de Sylvester. A lire, en complément, 3 pages parues il y a quelques années dans Têtu, sous la plume de Didier Lestrade.

J'aime particulièrement cette photo, toute en douceur.


----------



## da capo (19 Septembre 2010)

[YOUTUBE]lzb68PkTeDw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## 'chon (19 Septembre 2010)

[YOUTUBE]3t5R28wiqP4[/YOUTUBE]

Ici elle se représente dans un film retraçant la vie de Frida Kahlo.
Amie intime de la peintre, elle lui a survécu..

​


----------



## freefalling (20 Septembre 2010)

À paraitre le 20/09 ou 25/10 selon les régions ce n'est pas très clair
TWENTY CENTURIES OF STONY SLEEP
une compilation chez Rune Grammofon

Sur les 13 titres, 12 exclusivités, dont la méconnue Jenny Hval* (dit Rockettothesky)
Déjà deux albums à son actif, Sing You Apple Trees (2006) et Medea (2008) [iTMS link]. Un nouveau à paraitre cette fin d'année.
*je vous épargne son Wiki en Norvégien





Malgré les teintes _so pop & folk_ et de "gentille chanteuse scandinave", je me suis fait étrangement bien cueilli par Go_lden Locks_.
Se laisser un moment tenter, c'est en écoute ICI
 '_LISTEN selected tracks HERE_' en bas à gauche - il s'agit du premier titre 

* * *

Et puis cette nuit il y a aussi et tout aussi étrangement ressorti de la bibliothèque (college period)
Cocteau Twins - Four-Clendar Café (1993) [iTMS link]
autre continent , mais parfois pas tellement loin de Jenny Hval et ses soupirs





​


----------



## Crespi (20 Septembre 2010)

[YOUTUBE]lOL-lzVT5Jc[/YOUTUBE]


C'est à New York. Vers 2 ou 3h du mat.
 Dans un loft aux briques rouges, avec des grandes baies vitrées. T'es au 3ème ou 4ème, y'a un ascenseur à rideau, le fameux. 
Par terre, y'a des morceaux de tout. 
Gobelet, carton déchiré, pièces de bâches transparentes à moitié enduite de Gesso, mégots, pieds de gens.
La hauteur sous plafond est sympa, dans le genre plâtre bien attaqué à 1 mètre au dessus de toi.
Il y'a bien quelques pilonnes métalliques un peu rouillés.
Des fantômes cosmopolites y sont adossés, en buvant des liquides secs à même la bouteille.
De la fenêtre, tu distingues la rue. Des lampadaires qui projettent des halos jaunâtres sur un pauvre panneau
"27th" ou "Church Av."
C'est assez comique, parce que au fond, près du coin studio à côté d'une girafe et d'une softbox énorme, y'a un vieux piano à queue qui gambade sur le cyclo blanc, un 3/4. Et il est bien esquinté. Mais on distingue encore le classieux noir laqué sous le vernis bien usé.
C'est là qu'on se fait des traits avec les potes. C'est notre coin à nous.
Les autres, ils préfères se poudrer un peu plus loin, sur la table basse au milieu des bobines de 120 étalées un peu partout.
Cette table, c'est une gigantesque plaque de verre opaque fait maison.
Les néons en dessous, encadrés par des planches en bois noires rendaient plutôt bien dans l'obscurité.
Merde ! Elle fait bien ses deux mètres sur 2. Ça te dessine n'importe quelle visage avec divine stérilité; pour qui à le malheur de coller son pif dessus.
Très chirurgical.
C'est un peu le point de ralliement, ce soir. Les fauteuils club à côté sont super accueillants, faut dire.
'sais plus trop pourquoi ils sont tous là. Ca va trop vite ce soir. Le loft est blindé.
On est peut être une cinquantaine.

C'est vivant, quoi.

​


----------



## Madeline (20 Septembre 2010)

Et avant d'aller dormir...

[YOUTUBE]A2zQc0uHwvk[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Average Joe (20 Septembre 2010)

'chon a dit:


> une fois pour toutes !
> 
> [YOUTUBE]ByPIV36Q7HM[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> et puis ​



Ah, un grand classique que j'écoute depuis mes 14 ou 15 ans, autant dire que c'est pas d'hier (donc les années 82 ou 83... C'était déjà trop tard pour les voir sur scène ).


----------



## l'écrieur (20 Septembre 2010)

Ça sort aujourd'hui, c'est un E.P. 5 titres qui revisite les grandes BO de Carpenter, par les maitres de l'électro-horror, Zombie Zombie.

Depuis le début, j'adore ce projet disco-punk fou furieux, né de l'esprit tortueux d'Etienne Jaumet (Married Monk) et Cosmic Neman (Herman Dune), et hébergé chez Versatile.

Carpenter et Zombie Zombie, c'est déjà une longue histoire, puisqu'ils lui avaient dédicacé le clip de Driving This Road Until Death Sets You Free, le titre qui ouvrait l'album A Land For Renegade :

[YOUTUBE]rT7AH4JyuNs[/YOUTUBE]


Là, on retrouve The Thing, mais aussi quatre autres films majeurs du charpentier de l'horreur. Ecoute intégrale ici :

Zombie Zombie plays John Carpenter.







Ils étaient ce ouikende à Nantes, pour jouer leur partition sur le Cuirassé Potemkine, dans le cadre du festival Scopitone, et seront le 1er octobre à Toulouse, au Dynamo.


----------



## jugnin (20 Septembre 2010)

MC Circulaire, son truc, d'habitude, c'est l'gras. Du rap de bouseux, et pas n'importe lequel : du bouseux vendéen. Ce genre de bouseux que les bouseux bretons prennent pour des bouseux.

MC Circulaire s'est fait connaître par l'internet, tantôt gangsta rural, tantôt juste abruti assumé, avec des titres aussi polémiques que mal encodés, comme, par exemple, une ode au coït anal brutal.

Et là, surprise. Enfin, un peu, hein, je suis pas en train de faire la chronique de la révélation musicale de l'année. Il verse dans le rap larmoyant, celui qui dénonce la misère, cousin. En l'occurrence, celle des paumés qui habitent les bleds ignorés, et vice versa.

Ce clip m'a fait sourire, parce qu'il livre une farandole de clichés éculés, mais qui parleront à chacun ayant côtoyé ces villages du far-west de chez nous.

[YOUTUBE]yjymIX9cpJc[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## 'chon (20 Septembre 2010)

[YOUTUBE]qBmJOlkxDEk[/YOUTUBE]

But friday i'm in love :love:

​


----------



## da capo (20 Septembre 2010)

et pourquoi pas demain ?


[YOUTUBE]LTp6zPNSF-g[/YOUTUBE]
​


----------



## teo (21 Septembre 2010)

Crespi a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]lOL-lzVT5Jc[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 
> C'est à New York. Vers 2 ou 3h du mat.
> ...



Des fois, je me dis que je devrais créer un fil pour ceux qui aimeraient mêler De passage sur cette Terre et KM, .

Un texte. Une ambiance. Parce que la musique fait partie de nos vies et que j'aime m'imprégner de vos moments, aussi. Ton message, le morceau en serait l'exemple parfait  Et j'aime le morceau/ la vidéo.




'chon a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]qBmJOlkxDEk[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> But friday i'm in love :love:
> 
> ​



Hey nice ! :love: Et les BR, pfiou good souvenirs ​

Et là, Carpenter/Zombie Zombie (_thanks L'écrieur_  ).

_Assault on Precinct 13_ est un de mes thèmes préférés, avec en bonus _house/acid house_ la piqure de rappel de Bomb The Bass et leur énorme *Megablast* en 1988 

[YOUTUBE]EgjNb-6EOYw[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## da capo (21 Septembre 2010)

A l'heure où son comparse sort un nouvel album, Dominique A se fait rare, lui.
[YOUTUBE]iBYrJdyyqJE[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## shogun HD (21 Septembre 2010)

[YOUTUBE]XuOSwppg8rc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## 'chon (21 Septembre 2010)

_boîte à musique
_ ...

_[YOUTUBE]DoeGYp0HOC8[/YOUTUBE]_

​


----------



## wath68 (22 Septembre 2010)

Coldcut offre gratuitement, à l'occasion des 20 ans de Ninja Tune, leur mix culte "Journeys By DJ - 70 Minutes Of Madness".
A ne pas rater, l'opération ne dure que 5 jours.
http://www.ninjatunexx.com/


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2010)

J'en profite pour signaler qu'ils ont une app pour iOS pas mal du tout. Gratos. 

Et paf :

[YOUTUBE]mT9lr5ycOiA[/YOUTUBE]

Pour se réveiller en douceur. Avec le volume mega très plus fort. :hosto:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Septembre 2010)

[youtube]oqaiH8iBZ5g[/youtube]


----------



## Anonyme (23 Septembre 2010)

[YOUTUBE]iEV35ubgrnE[/YOUTUBE]
Salut. Moi c'est Nick Muir, lui c'est John Digweed et puis l'autre là au fond, sur sa groovebox, c'est Christian Smith. 
Notre truc à nous qu'on a, c'est cravacheur de pattes. Ce qu'on aime c'est carboniser les calbuts, les oreilles et accessoirement, faire pétiller l'anus. 
Voila. A bientôt.​


----------



## jpmiss (23 Septembre 2010)

Blues Powah!

[YOUTUBE]JGM7rSMubYU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## freefalling (23 Septembre 2010)

À ne pas confondre avec Vanity 6 (ni Vanity 9 d'ailleurs) groupe à l'origine du titre,
la chanteuse Apollonia (Kotero) remplaçant Denise Katrina Matthews alias Vanity*,
et renommant le groupe en Apollonia 6

Nominé par les Razzies en 1984 dans la flatteuse catégorie "Worst song", voici la version longue ..

.. avec un petit Prince soupirant dans les choeurs
_.. come on kiss the gun&#8232;
guaranteed for fun .._

[lyrics]

[YOUTUBE]aEm5nkUxGL4[/YOUTUBE]
Moi, j'adore ​
* Pour ceux qui s'inquiètent de la ravissante Vanity, voici :
"Après avoir couché avec tous les hard rockers de LA entre autres Nikki Sixx de Mötley Crüe et sniffé la moitié de la Colombie, Vanity s'est reconvertie dans la parole évangélique ou elle renie son passé... et nous recommande une conduite prude et saine. 
Que les éventuels fans se rassurent, elle restera quand même Vanity, celle qui chantait Nasty Girl sur un Funk Princier  "


----------



## KARL40 (23 Septembre 2010)

Et hop ... Le nouvel BLACK ANGELS "Phosphene Dream"

Petit extrait avec le très Doors-ien "Telephone"

[YOUTUBE]-urEjLPTMDI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## itako (23 Septembre 2010)

KARL40 a dit:


> Et hop ... Le nouvel BLACK ANGELS "Phosphene Dream"
> 
> Petit extrait avec le très Doors-ien "Telephone"
> 
> [YOUTUBE]-urEjLPTMDI[/YOUTUBE]



Bien joué.
Je l'ai pas beaucoup écouté mais je trouves qu'il pompe beaucoup sur leur premier.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Septembre 2010)

*Johannes Brahms, symphonie n° 4 en mi mineur, op. 98,*
orchestre philharmonique de Berlin, Herbert von Karajan (direction), 1978.​
*Où l'écouter/l'acheter ?*
 sur l'iTunes Store
 sur Spotify
 sur Deezer


----------



## Anonyme (24 Septembre 2010)

DocEvil a dit:


> *Johannes Brahms, symphonie n° 4 en mi mineur, op. 98,*
> orchestre philharmonique de Berlin, Herbert von Karajan (direction), 1978.​
> *Où l'écouter/l'acheter ?*
>  sur l'iTunes Store
> ...



Et ça te fait quoi ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Septembre 2010)

Ça m'attendrit. Ça me fait voyager. Ça me bouleverse.


----------



## loustic (24 Septembre 2010)

Musique qui fait grimper...


----------



## KARL40 (24 Septembre 2010)

DocEvil a dit:


> *Où l'écouter/l'acheter ?*
>  sur l'iTunes Store
>  sur Spotify
>  sur Deezer



Sinon le dernier BLACK ANGELS existe aussi en CD et vinyl ! 
(et c'est autrement mieux qu'un mp3 ....)


----------



## Anonyme (24 Septembre 2010)

_I dreamed you were riding a train to Astoria 
I dreamed that you swallowed a pill called Euphoria...._


[YOUTUBE]P_exdPYBaWg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## da capo (24 Septembre 2010)

de saison

[DM]x7mo2_anna-karina-sous-le-soleil-exacteme_music[/DM]​


----------



## IceandFire (24 Septembre 2010)

Sonic Youth....encore et toujours....:king: :style:  :love:


----------



## fedo (24 Septembre 2010)

IceandFire a dit:


> Sonic Youth....encore et toujours....:king: :style:  :love:



en image et en son
[YOUTUBE]H1yUib-0vNg[/YOUTUBE]



> Sinon le dernier BLACK ANGELS existe aussi en CD et vinyl !
> (et c'est autrement mieux qu'un mp3 ....)



je le trouve moins constant que les précédents mais d'excellents titres:love:


----------



## shogun HD (24 Septembre 2010)

[YOUTUBE]8sXYOx0IVrI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## da capo (25 Septembre 2010)

il y a des matins&#8230;

[YOUTUBE]pitzTHQHUcA[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## WebOliver (25 Septembre 2010)

[youtube]zAfEvvnzlwQ[/youtube]​
Single de la semaine sur l'iTunes Suisse. The Hundred In The Hands. 

En boucle depuis 3 jours.


----------



## 'chon (25 Septembre 2010)

Quelle playlist depuis hier.. 


[YOUTUBE]H93XQcHf3yg[/YOUTUBE]

​


----------



## teo (25 Septembre 2010)

_Fuck U_, *Archive*, _Unplugged_

et un souvenir de môme: *Le maudit*, Véronique Sanson sur Le Maudit

Etrange ces sons avec lequel on s'endormait, mon frère et moi y'avait aussi Melanie, certains Floyd, Mozart, Bach et Sanson. Ce côté californien, chaud, doux comme un parfum d'herbe, l'appaisement, le calme, qui venait par la porte de la chambre ouverte, du couloir, et ces rideaux aux animaux incroyables, balinais, quels voyages

Et là, *Bowie*, _Looking For Water_ sur _Reality_, largement sous-estimé.

Take care, David, and come back soon


----------



## da capo (25 Septembre 2010)

teo a dit:


> quels voyages





[DM]x7yn5m_tricky-makes-me-wanna-die_music[/DM]​


----------



## PATOCHMAN (25 Septembre 2010)

Well I'm just outa school
Like I'm real real cool
Gotta dance like a fool
Got the message that I gotta be
A wild one
Ooh yeah I'm a wild one

Gotta break it loose
Gonna keep 'em movin' wild
Gonna keep a swingin' baby
I'm a real wild child

Gonna met all muh friends
Gonna have ourself a ball
Gonna tell my friends
Gonna tell them all
That I'm a wild one
Ooh yeah I'm a wild one

Gotta break it loose
Gonna keep 'em movin' wild
Gonna keep a swingin' baby
I'm a real wild child

I'm a real wild one
An' I like a wild fun
In a world gone crazy
Everything seems hazy
I'm a wild one
Ooh yeah I'm a wild one

Gotta break it loose
Gonna keep 'em movin' wild
Gonna keep a swingin' baby
I'm a real wild child

I'm a wild one
I'm a wild one
I'm a wild one
Oh baby
I'm a wild one

Gotta break it loose
Gonna keep 'em movin' wild
Gonna keep a swingin' baby
I'm a real wild child


----------



## 'chon (25 Septembre 2010)

_Puisqu'il est question de voyage..   j'prends un billet open..  _









_Et une chambre avec vue.._

​


----------



## Anonyme (25 Septembre 2010)

[YOUTUBE]I31J6emKXxY[/YOUTUBE]

Quand le monde va vite.

[YOUTUBE]xi_I8wHvijk[/YOUTUBE]

Et que le reste fait suer.
​


----------



## Aescleah (25 Septembre 2010)

Voici un voyage quelque peu particulier, qui m'a été inspiré par mon petit échange avec teo...

Je vous propose donc d'écouter la "musique" en provenance de notre étoile, ou encore de quelques planètes de notre système solaire ainsi que d'étoiles beaucoup plus lointaines (il s'agit des ondes radio émises par chacun de ces astres). Parfois étrange, apaisante, inquiétante, je vous laisse faire cette expérience. Fermez les yeux, et bon voyage...

[youtube]e3fqE01YYWs[/youtube]

[youtube]38pJhxCzR-I[/youtube]

[youtube]33Ldqkd0Fa4[/youtube]

[youtube]80Ngl2RY8sA[/youtube]

[youtube]rwnpXll_A_E[/youtube]

[youtube]pGwDdTZBAEY[/youtube]​


----------



## WebOliver (25 Septembre 2010)

La prochaine fois que je suis défoncé, j'essaie. Là c'est un peu long.


----------



## Pamoi (25 Septembre 2010)

[YOUTUBE]QrrkPHPwVfo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (25 Septembre 2010)

Mince. ma pupille ne se dilate plus.


Eteint voir la lumière, pour voire.....


[YOUTUBE]iIkk6TcUNjg[/YOUTUBE]







Hop ! 3 rlx de 100 asa plus tard. :

[YOUTUBE]nHFc6JvSn5w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2010)

.Color Skopar.





Très loin, pour attraper le dernier train, pour pas devenir fou, vous comprenez ?
L'arbre au charbon, celui qué tout métallique. Qui ronfle et secoue.
Pour aller à l'est, puis au sud, puis ailleurs.
Ca donne envie de partir, se satelliser l'esprit dans des contrées jamais vues, jamais reniflées.
Je voudrais bien vous y voir ! Non.
En fait, pas du tout.
Se fondre dans les rues, observer, capturer puis s'enfuir ailleurs.
Voler de la lumière. Voler vos traces, vos ombres et vos bêtises.
Dormir nul part. Ne jamais fermer l'oeil.
Etre juste ballotté par les vagues d'acier.
Se faire une Russe au fond d'une cabine. Avec un télémétrique comme seul témoin de la pudeur parti en poussière, à travers une pauvre lucarne communiste.
Jouer aux cartes avec trois Sergei en sifflant de la vodka.
Se rechauffer le postérieur sur un samovar.
Dessiner des horizons béats à travers les vitres embuées, des visages qui ne savent que trop.
Je voudrais jouir dans une anorexique mongolienne. Celle qui n'existe plus. 
Au milieu des juments et de l'herbe verte.
Lui tirer le portrait au milieu de sa yourte et de ses 3 gamins.
Continuer seul. A cheval. Un pot d'aïrak dans le sac. 
Crever de froid. Crever de chaud. 
Passer la frontière en bus à pistons déglingués et shooter trois douaniers chinois qui comprennent plus.
Gober du riz dans un bol au milieu de poules autistes.
Rejoindre la cité. Boire du thé. Shooter.
Descendre par la côte.
Tourner des vinyles sur la plage avec les copains.
Capturer de la vie et de la mort. Fouiner. Etre simple.
S'essayer sur une chinoise aussi fine qu'une baguette. 
Lui dire qu'on est rien. S'en aller.
Se finir à Hong Kong, sur les berges encrottées.
Et puis revenir. Pour mieux repartir.

Mon cochon rose fait la gueule mais j'ai un compte Paypal©.
Je vous filerai des tirages. héhé.

​


----------



## KARL40 (26 Septembre 2010)

Après quelques années d'errance (alcool, drogues, désintox ...), le retour des
80s MatchBox B-Line Disaster avec un album efficace et direct "Blood & Fire"

[YOUTUBE]f90mnD5IXTA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## teo (26 Septembre 2010)

Khyu a dit:


> Color Skopar
> 
> 
> ​




Ben justement



l'ours en pleine découverte
pendant que le gamin rêve


_____ _____ 
==:== ==:==
-------- --------
Et si le son, c'était des idées au gramme virtuels ?
-------- -------- 
==:== ==:==
_____ _____
​


----------



## da capo (26 Septembre 2010)

malgré ou à cause du froid

[YOUTUBE]XyqIs8xPCd0[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## TiteLine (26 Septembre 2010)

[YOUTUBE]u_9EK6BK9ws[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Average Joe (26 Septembre 2010)

wormeyes a dit:


> Mince. ma pupille ne se dilate plus.
> 
> 
> Eteint voir la lumière, pour voire.....
> ...


Certains ont un peu *trop* écouté les Jesus And Mary Chain (et leurs pères spirituels du Velvet, d'où les lunettes noires à la Lou Reed et John Cale de la grande époque)


----------



## teo (26 Septembre 2010)

soyons sérieux, soyons espiègles, soyons *Jeanne Moreau*
avec _Jeanne Moreau chante 12 nouvelles chansons de Cyrus Bassiak_







Ah Jeaaanne
dédicace à Xavier, Grégoire, Cédric en souvenir d'une certaine soirée et à tous les _cinématophiles_​


----------



## 'chon (27 Septembre 2010)

[YOUTUBE]w9fLfi9nZmI[/YOUTUBE]
​


----------



## fedo (27 Septembre 2010)

le ministère de la culture a décerné à Jaz Coleman de Killing Joke le titre de chevalier des arts et des lettres !!!!!!!!
[YOUTUBE]KXZSF13pM-I[/YOUTUBE]
c'est le moment de ressortir ce titre de Killing Joke (et oui ça passait sur M6 tard le jeudi soir ce genre de musique au milieu des années 90...)

et celui-là a été joué live dans Nulle Part Ailleurs à l'époque:
[YOUTUBE]K1jvrvdQMt8[/YOUTUBE]

encore un petit titre de Killing Joke
[YOUTUBE]9IRM-ChUt4M[/YOUTUBE]

il a aussi bossé avec un orchestre philharmonique...

un nouvel album de Killing Joke sort prochainement, pas encore entendu.


----------



## teo (27 Septembre 2010)

C'est du grand n'importe quoi ces breloques qu'on donne à qui n'en veut, hein les Jack, hein Fred z'avez plus trop d'idées

_News: les Young Gods n'assureront finalement pas la première partie des KJ ce soir au Bataclan (pb technique)._

J'apprend sur le site des Suisses, par contre, que leur prochain album est bientôt là, novembre :love: avec en plus, la sortie en novembre aussi de 3 CD-DVD live de leurs dernières tournées 

Ils passent au Havre le 1er octobre _(@ IceAndFire: you must go and put flowers in their hands :love_
et en décembre, le 7 à La Maroquinerie, Paris: see ya there !



			
				TYG website a dit:
			
		

> 1. SUPER READY / FRAGMENTE TOUR
> The Young Gods
> live at the Rote Fabrik
> Zürich, Switzerland
> ...




Là, après une autre écoute du _Color Skopar_ (cf. plus haut, ça va me devenir un classique), c'est le Podcast #145 de chez friskyradio, Dave Seaman. Ca fait donc tout juste 101 podcasts de Frisky que je découvre depuis que Jahrom et Malow m'ont _introduit_. Merci à eux


----------



## naas (27 Septembre 2010)

fedo a dit:


> le ministère de la culture a décerné à Jaz Coleman de Killing Joke le titre de chevalier des arts et des lettres !!!!!!!!


nannnhhhh, mais ils ont craqué au gouvernement  :rateau:


----------



## tsss (27 Septembre 2010)

Le retour péchu de Mark Ronson :


[YOUTUBE]gx-EQTIHp2A[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]gCW4rAvE3i4[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Craquounette (27 Septembre 2010)

teo a dit:


> J'apprend sur le site des Suisses, par contre, que leur prochain album est bientôt là, novembre :love: avec en plus, la sortie en novembre aussi de 3 CD-DVD live de leurs dernières tournées
> 
> Ils passent au Havre le 1er octobre _(@ IceAndFire: you must go and put flowers in their hands :love_
> et en décembre, le 7 à La Maroquinerie, Paris: see ya there !



Et le 18 décembre à Lausanne aux Docks :love:

[YOUTUBE]VQp2CWFXQIU[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## da capo (27 Septembre 2010)

[YOUTUBE]XQ4l4oRkh_8[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Septembre 2010)




----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (28 Septembre 2010)

[youtube]-sbUhRv3uSE[/youtube]


----------



## teo (28 Septembre 2010)

La pochette est moche mais le contenu est excellent, même après toutes ces années.

_Fnac Dance Division: La collection_ (1994)








Ça accompagne très bien les _Les chroniques du dancefloor (Libération 88-99_) de Didier Lestrade, parue juste avant l'été.






_Disco Inferno (Body Rock Mix)_ par *LN*, mmmmmhhhh :love:


----------



## Pamoi (28 Septembre 2010)

[YOUTUBE]28drKrrCUBQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Septembre 2010)

L'un des meilleurs albums de l'année 1979


----------



## da capo (28 Septembre 2010)

teo a dit:


> _Disco Inferno (Body Rock Mix)_ par *LN*, mmmmmhhhh :love:



J'ai déjà du le placer celui-là.
Disco Inferno pour moi c'est ça :

[YOUTUBE]A_sY2rjxq6M[/YOUTUBE]​
avec des trop belles chaussures !

_et accessoirement une belle prestation scénique de Madonna (Disco Inferno vs Music) pour le Confession Tour. Mais les vidéos sur youtube sont vraiment trop infectes._

Edit : sur dailymotion, c'est plus audible et regardable.
[DM]x12bnw_music-inferno_music[/DM]​
Et là c'est sûr, j'ai du le proposer au moins 3 fois


----------



## 'chon (28 Septembre 2010)

_SunsetMoodApéroTimePleasureAndShameOnItFuckOff_


[YOUTUBE]Sd_K6Yk4-oE[/YOUTUBE]

_bisou_
 ​


----------



## da capo (29 Septembre 2010)

Tout est histoire de duo ?

[YOUTUBE]dBtj2ShktAU[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## teo (29 Septembre 2010)

'chon a dit:


> _SunsetMoodApéroTimePleasureAndShameOnItFuckOff_
> (WEG)
> _bisou_
> ​




rhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhaaaaaaaaaa ! Chris Lowe 1986 !  :love: 








Sinon, _Tek Planet_ (2006), un mix par D2B chez Buena Onda Records.
Quelques podcasts du label.


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Septembre 2010)

Quand Fiston fait de la musique, ça ressemble à un vieux Police


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Septembre 2010)

[YOUTUBE]2MteEdKHaTg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## 'chon (30 Septembre 2010)

Putain!! Je me vois encore devant le poste avec mes boucles en plastic rose et ma mèche pour cacher mon bouton.. Quel tube! C'était si romantique.. :rose:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h05 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h55 ----------

Teo  

[YOUTUBE]ii0B_4E0rGk[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Average Joe (30 Septembre 2010)

Un véritable Who's Who du rock indé : on y reconnaîtra Bjork, Simon Raymonde et Robin Guthrie des Cocteau Twins, le regretté Joe Strummer, John Peel, Bernard Sumner et Barney de New Order, deux membres des Housemartins, Howard De Voto, etc :
[YOUTUBE]02FLv8-qz78[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pamoi (30 Septembre 2010)

[YOUTUBE]dY3ZELTsLhA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## da capo (30 Septembre 2010)

Elle n'est pas jolie, elle est mal sapée, elle a une coupe à chier. Son clip est nase.
Et pour conclure le R'n'B est globalement une forme musicale de merde depuis des années.
Mais cet album de Missy Elliot vaut d'être écouté et écouté encore.

[YOUTUBE]FPoKiGQzbSQ[/YOUTUBE]​
Le même album propose entre autres One Minute Man


----------



## KARL40 (30 Septembre 2010)

1977 .....
Le rouleau compresseur "Sex Pistols" ne laisse aucune chance à Richard Hell ...
Heureusement, on a pu se rattraper par la suite ....

[YOUTUBE]-HMXuL0SShA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Redoch (30 Septembre 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pVHK3Fh4Fqk


----------



## Chang (1 Octobre 2010)

On a toujours pas fait mieux depuis ...

*Moodymann - Black Mahogany*


[YOUTUBE]IiK5B6sAXcQ[/YOUTUBE]

Pour ceux que ca interesse, il y a une interview du bonhomme sur le site de la Red Bull Music Academy. Interview rare, trop rare. C'est un personnage entier, attachant et une caricature blaxploitation sur pattes. A ne pas manquer en fait ...  ...​


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (1 Octobre 2010)

Parce que c'est le week-end ce soir    

[DM]k2KfNWijRv3thv1gdo[/DM]


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2010)

[youtube]G_MbRQ4EMXE[/youtube]


----------



## 'chon (1 Octobre 2010)

da capo a dit:


> Missy Elliot


 :love:


Une époque où il y avait Lui aussi..  pour se secouer un peu !


[YOUTUBE]mre6F-UoW3E[/YOUTUBE]


et puis tous ces tatouages..   :love:
​


----------



## l'écrieur (1 Octobre 2010)

Là, je ne fais pas qu'écouter, surtout, surtout, *je regarde*.

Star Guitar, des frères chimiques, par Michel Gondry.


[YOUTUBE]DoiGDzWhTV0[/YOUTUBE]


​


----------



## Chang (1 Octobre 2010)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Là, je ne fais pas qu'écouter, surtout, surtout, *je regarde*.
> 
> Star Guitar, des frères chimiques, par Michel Gondry.
> 
> ...



Gondry il a aussi filme Dave Chapelle's Block Party. Un docu qui retrace les derniers jours avant le lancement d'une block party par Chapelle, regroupant beaucoup de grosses pointures de hip hop ... Fugees, Mos Def et les autres. Il y aussi pas mal sur le concert.

Bonne camera, bons delires, bonnes annecdotes ... je recommende chaudement ...  ...


----------



## freefalling (1 Octobre 2010)

Chang a dit:


> Gondry il a aussi filme Dave Chapelle's Block Party.



Je retiens surtout cette splendide interprétation de Cody Chesnutt sur les images de Gondry. Pas de YouTube ici, mais un lien pour apprécier en qualité ce titre _'King Of The Game'_, de même que pour rendre honneur à la réalisation du clip. Enjoy ~

_"Basic paper drawings fill the screen and, thanks to the magic powers of the guys at The Mill, headed by creative director Angus Kneale, the lines acquire the depth of a third dimension. Simple (but not easy!) and fascinating."_




 / / / clic me / / /


----------



## l'écrieur (1 Octobre 2010)

Chang a dit:


> Gondry il a aussi filme Dave Chapelle's Block Party. Un docu qui retrace les derniers jours avant le lancement d'une block party par Chapelle, regroupant beaucoup de grosses pointures de hip hop ... Fugees, Mos Def et les autres. Il y aussi pas mal sur le concert.
> 
> Bonne camera, bons delires, bonnes annecdotes ... je recommende chaudement ...  ...



Ah ça, ça a du être grandiose.
Le trailer de la teuf, par Gondry, donc.

[DM]x8upj6_block-party-bande-annonce-vost-fr_shortfilms[/DM]

Il a d'ailleurs réalisé un énorme clip pour Mos Def, après ça, une incroyable variation sur un truc pourtant déjà vu cent fois :

[DM]x9vs0f_mos-def-casa-bay_music[/DM]

Sans même parler des énormes clips réalisés pour Daft Punk et Bjork (je n'ai aps envie de les citer, chercher les, ils sont faciles à trouver), dès qu'il s'agit de musique, Gondry est capable de choses tellement magnifiques.

Pour Daho :

[YOUTUBE]P5hTJN6Ap60[/YOUTUBE] 

Pour OUI OUI ! :love:

[YOUTUBE]hghFCkIKmPY[/YOUTUBE]

Pour IAM (total mythique)

[YOUTUBE]Jmadh6-mmTM[/YOUTUBE]

Et ses variations sur les boucles et les répétitions d'images sont magiques.

Là, pour Noir Désir :

[DM]xdw0s8_noir-desir-a-l-envers-a-l-endroit-2_music[/DM]

Ou là, pour les White Stripes :

[YOUTUBE]gWe-7Cm1GHg[/YOUTUBE]

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h54 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h50 ----------

Même si, dans le genre Musique qui se regarde, la fifille Coppola avait très fort, pour les White Stripes... :love:


[YOUTUBE]HQWkJyjwvnU[/YOUTUBE]
​


----------



## freefalling (1 Octobre 2010)

l'écrieur a dit:


> [Boulimie DailyTube]


Tu m'as fait planter Safari avec ton enfilade en flash!  
Sinon, il faut voir du côté des très bons Directors Label. BA pour Michel Gondry ici.


----------



## erx (1 Octobre 2010)

en ce moment son dernier album "What Lies Beneath"
un titre au hasard http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f1fZPrsD_lo


----------



## 'chon (1 Octobre 2010)

l'écrieur a dit:


> [DM]x8upj6_block-party-bande-annonce-vost-fr_shortfilms[/DM]



:love:
Ai-je vu un ange passer ?!



Un ange passe..​ 
[YOUTUBE]9hVp47f5YZg[/YOUTUBE] 

et ça c'est parce qu'on est déjà dans les limbes de vendredi 

[YOUTUBE]A1z_dToOHfA[/YOUTUBE]

de toute façon tout est bon dans ce disque (drink) 

*Wordwide Underground*

​


----------



## da capo (1 Octobre 2010)

'chon a dit:


> window seat



this is what we have become, afraid to respect the individual


----------



## ziommm (1 Octobre 2010)

[YOUTUBE]PwNuFlYDdu8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2010)

[YOUTUBE]ejQS9kQDXmk[/YOUTUBE]

Oui, c'est pas synchro. 

A cette heure-ci, on s'en fout un peu, non?


----------



## Pamoi (1 Octobre 2010)

[YOUTUBE]eLhz8WELr00[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## freefalling (2 Octobre 2010)

[YOUTUBE]G4pOrJK-bYY[/YOUTUBE]

Crimewave - Keith remix





La version YouTube est trop mauvaise. Je vous laisse le choix ci-dessous.
[Spotify link] - [iTMS link]​
EN // To really be effective, Crystal Castles malevolent, malfunctioning eight-bit terrorism needs to be loud enough to envelope the audience in its pulsing dark heart, to wash over you in ferocious, asphyxiating sheets of warped two-dimensional Gameboy glitches and bruising drum bombast that pierces your skull with their sheer shrill force, burrowing deep into the brain like a fever. 

FR //  de féroces nappes asphyxiantes de sons de Gameboy en deux dimensions triturés à outrance et de grandiloquentes boîtes à rythme percussives qui transpercent le crâne avec une force suraigüe, s'imprégnant dans les profondeurs du cerveau, telle une fièvre.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Octobre 2010)

[YOUTUBE]NEXNquPdXvQ&a[/YOUTUBE]

Un truc à la plastikman, pour une nuit très.
Plastique.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 02h49 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 02h37 ----------

Et soma, toujours. Parce que c'est de la musique de vrais aéroports ! :hosto:

[YOUTUBE]vdPuvEmAOeQ&a[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Madeline (2 Octobre 2010)

:love:

[YOUTUBE]VxkbipVwZv4[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Anonyme (2 Octobre 2010)

[youtube]ZCcuJwSkb_s[/youtube]


----------



## gilles-75 (3 Octobre 2010)

Ultramagnetic MC's - Poppa Large ... et ça dépote !
Trouvé là http://mygoodzik.blogspot.com/2010/09/ultramagnetic-mcs-neurastezik-125.html

maintenant faut que je trouve comment mettre ça dans mon itunes :rateau:


----------



## l'écrieur (3 Octobre 2010)

On le disait fini, avalé par la machine LiveNation, finalement écrasé par les ans et l'impérieuse nécessité de gagner enfin de l'argent.
Neil Young, petit père du rock, du folk, du grunge. Enfermé dans les tournées inhumaines de l'ogre musical.

Et puis.
Et puis, Daniel Lanois lui produit un disque solo abyssal, pour guitare et effets. Un galette de folk-métal noire comme la nuit, belle comme un orage, sourde comme le temps.
Ce type est une légende. Sa guitare prolonge son corps, pour emplir tout l'espace sonore et scénique. 

Pour s'en assurer, le duo canadien balance en vidéo 39 minutes épurées pour découvrir Le Noise et un immense Neil Young. 39'09" emballées par un autre canadien, Adam Vollick, et trafiquées par l'artiste belge Nicolas Provost. Que du lourd.
C'est gratos et en HD, juste là en dessous. :love:

(visionnage plein écran HD directement dans youtube, et casque sont chaudement recommandés)​ 
[YOUTUBE]wU5B53b9ntQ[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## boninmi (3 Octobre 2010)

Bertrand Cantat remonte sur scène.

[YOUTUBE]<object width="640" height="390"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/IQvEbNQqMOM&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&version=3"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/IQvEbNQqMOM&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&version=3" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="640" height="390"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 07h48 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 07h44 ----------




l'écrieur a dit:


> On le disait fini, avalé par la machine LiveNation, finalement écrasé par les ans et l'impérieuse nécessité de gagner enfin de l'argent.
> Neil Young, petit père du rock, du folk, du grunge. Enfermé dans les tournées inhumaines de l'ogre musical.
> 
> Et puis.
> ...


Excellent. On en frissonne.


----------



## KARL40 (3 Octobre 2010)

Pour en revenir à l'ancien OUI-OUI Gondry, je me suis usé les yeux sur sa vidéo "lego" pour
les WHITES STRIPES toujours .....

[YOUTUBE]q27BfBkRHbs[/YOUTUBE]

Et merci à l'écrieur pour ces 40 min de Neil YOUNG


----------



## freefalling (3 Octobre 2010)

_The Pretty Killer _ Antoine Husson aka Electric Rescue sur l'EP Skate Bird
[YOUTUBE]bRZkQIBFZW0[/YOUTUBE]
(avec un premier titre hommage à la rave Astropolis  my origins  )​


----------



## Pamoi (4 Octobre 2010)

[YOUTUBE]pOKfHXVLnkY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## fedo (5 Octobre 2010)

probablement le meilleur concurrent des Black Angels en plus LSD, cool et moins constant:mouais::
[YOUTUBE]_3Rj3vPZ19M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## 'chon (5 Octobre 2010)

Salut la maisonnée ! 

[YOUTUBE]2TZPQ2eKYAg[/YOUTUBE]

Un morceau de choix (ici avec A.S Dragon) 
que l'on retrouve dans la BO du film des frères Larrieu : *Les derniers jours du monde*
dont je n'ai pas parlé car Mathieu Amalric le fait si bien.. :love:

​


----------



## freefalling (5 Octobre 2010)

_____ pour fêter une nouvelle petite appartenance numérique en .SE  _____
Machine Dreams des suédois Little Dragon





[iTMS link] - [Spotify link]
​


----------



## 'chon (6 Octobre 2010)

*Lydia Lunch & Gallon Drunk*

[YOUTUBE]jJHaIfJjiZY[/YOUTUBE]

la semaine prochaine à la 
_Secret Place_
in
Montpeuuullier !
​


----------



## da capo (6 Octobre 2010)

j'y étais, je ne savais pas bien qui étaient ces gens là.
Ils ont juste été bien meilleurs que la tête d'affiche de la soirée.
Je vous laisse chercher, je n'en suis pas très fier.


[YOUTUBE]rOE_6LLsEp0[/YOUTUBE]
​
Sinon, à Nancy démarrent les NJP.
On a vu bien mieux en matière de programmation, mais on s'en contentera.


----------



## Selthis (6 Octobre 2010)

Familial de Phil Selway (Batteur de Radiohead).
Cette album est une véritable petite perle, déjà le clip, un humoir noir subtile et une superve réalisation : 

[YOUTUBE]0xwxDra-xyg[/YOUTUBE]

Ensuite la musique évidemment, dans les tons folk amerlo, un petit peu de Bon Iver et de Iron & Wine, et cette voix vraiment unique, épatant le Phil !


----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2010)

The Chemical Brothers - Believe


----------



## freefalling (7 Octobre 2010)

Broadcast - The Noise Made By People ...
... ou comment à 14 ans dépenser dans un Virgin londonien tout son argent de poche de la semaine dans ce 'nouvel' album d'alors.



[YOUTUBE]hFWCiiGmjRQ[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]IqOS7FIliCY[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## JPTK (7 Octobre 2010)

:love: :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2010)

da capo a dit:


> j'y étais, je ne savais pas bien qui étaient ces gens là.
> Ils ont juste été bien meilleurs que la tête d'affiche de la soirée.
> Je vous laisse chercher, je n'en suis pas très fier.
> 
> ...




Dure limite ? 




[YOUTUBE]3KvslLiov24[/YOUTUBE]


Bah non, on n'est pas en février...​


----------



## roukinaton (7 Octobre 2010)

[YOUTUBE]PO89WNgKQBo[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]rxVHXaiufoU[/YOUTUBE]

:love:

elles sont juste tres belles en plus.....

Avis personnel,bien sur


----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2010)

..
[YOUTUBE]aykJDSaJ6lk[/YOUTUBE]
..
Rien que la tendresse.​


----------



## Anonyme (8 Octobre 2010)

[YOUTUBE]igOWR_-BXJU&a[/YOUTUBE]

Une valeur sûr.


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Octobre 2010)

J'ai écouté le dernier Mark Ronson.
Je me suis fait chier.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h27 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h26 ----------




Khyu a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]igOWR_-BXJU&a[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Une valeur sûr.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Octobre 2010)

EPMD - Run It


----------



## freefalling (8 Octobre 2010)

Khyu a dit:
			
		

> Une valeur sûr.


Autant en écoute de l'album le titre peut être un peu irritant, autant en concert j'ai été littéralement soulevé... à 5m de la scène, ce soir là :love:
{alors que plus tôt dans la journée, du côté staff technique des arènes .. Recroisée d'ailleurs le lendemain au bar du train qui me ramenait à Paris, installée en seconde classe (oui oui, avec tout le monde) et pieds nus. Le temps de lui confier un timide 'Takk fyrir síðast nótt' et d'avoir un joli clin d'oeil en retour, et elle disparaissait }


			
				Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> i_love_bjork.gif


Alors toi, toujours avoir un sachet-dose de Moxydar dans ta poche, toujours ..


----------



## 'chon (8 Octobre 2010)

_Soyons Beaux, Soyons Fous, Et brossons nous les dents ! 
_
[YOUTUBE]zuHNzHMlc2Q[/YOUTUBE]

_*Soyons **Mau Mau..
* _
​


----------



## LeProf (8 Octobre 2010)

[YOUTUBE]kUr8wj3nG9c&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]3Ii8m1jgn_M&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
​


----------



## TiteLine (8 Octobre 2010)

Certainement déjà proposé mais impossible de résister 


[YOUTUBE]TnpwuRlXbhk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ziommm (9 Octobre 2010)

Issu de l'OST de Samurai Champloo, par l'excellent Seba Jun (Nujabes)...

[YOUTUBE]PO8EGitTDlA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (9 Octobre 2010)

John Lennon - Jealous Guy


----------



## Average Joe (9 Octobre 2010)

Enrin a dit:


> Certainement déjà proposé mais impossible de résister
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]TnpwuRlXbhk[/YOUTUBE]


Définitivement un classique dont on a oublié la formule dès le milieu des années 90. D'après ce que j'ai pu entendre chez Bernard Lenoir, le groupe revient en ce moment malgré la mort de leur bassiste Raven, j'ai entendu un morceau de leur récente production. L'énergie y est bel et bien mais le son plus tant que cela : trop spécifiquement hard, pas assez personnel. :mouais:


----------



## Pamoi (9 Octobre 2010)

[YOUTUBE]ZGrHEUvgt30[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Chang (10 Octobre 2010)

*Led Zeppelin 1*








Parce qu'il est quand meme grand temps que je m'y mette ... ​


----------



## TiteLine (10 Octobre 2010)

Extrait du premier OST acheté sur CD Japan et très souvent écouté. (comme maintenant d'ailleurs  )

[YOUTUBE]XVFeJ880yHk&[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pamoi (10 Octobre 2010)

[YOUTUBE]v8KtHySl61I[/YOUTUBE]

J'ai découvert ce truc sur la BO de Weirdsville .... impressionnant


----------



## freefalling (10 Octobre 2010)

Marlena Shaw &#8212; _Woman of the Ghetto (live)_
(1969)
[YOUTUBE]7_BeN75XgfQ[/YOUTUBE]
La version sur album est encore différente.

Samplé dans le tube club de Blue Boy _Remember Me_
(1990)
[YOUTUBE]GGIeJswiJU4[/YOUTUBE]
Ce qu'on entendait samplé 'x' fois en dansant sans écouter n'est autre que :
"Remember me? I'm the one who had your babies"
en référence aux jeunes filles noires qui élevaient des enfants blancs aux US pour un maigre salaire.​


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (12 Octobre 2010)

Nostalgiafternoon
[DM]xcr7v[/DM]


----------



## da capo (12 Octobre 2010)

Le mode aléatoire de iTunes est parfois adapté à l'humeur

the Streets

[YOUTUBE]ik9np7du7Nw[/YOUTUBE]​
et puis, on remonte les années&#8230; Comme ça sonne gentil !

[YOUTUBE]O4o8TeqKhgY[/YOUTUBE]​

depuis que j'ai vu que le 45T de Johnny Halliday "on me recherche" (B-side : Jesus Christ est un hippy) ne valait pas un sou sur ebay et priceminister, j'ai conclu que mon LP du GrandMaster Flash ne valait rien non plus&#8230;

oh p'tain, c'est pas mal des fois la lecture aléatoire

euh, désolé freefalling&#8230; 


[YOUTUBE]xOP36Zgk9y8[/YOUTUBE]​
il semblerait que le coco a sorti un nouvel album.
quelqu'un a écouté ?


----------



## 'chon (12 Octobre 2010)

Moi aussi je manifeste

[YOUTUBE]kCeZzW54a2o[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Selthis (12 Octobre 2010)

asticotboy a dit:


> Un peu de Radiohead n'a jamais tué personne... (enfin je crois pas :afraid



Non, c'est la vie même.
:love:

---------- Post added at 20h12 ---------- Previous post was at 20h12 ----------




Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:


> Nostalgiafternoon
> [DM]xcr7v[/DM]



Le DVD de Barcelone sort dans moins d'un mooooooois.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2010)

*Là, là ça déchire !*


----------



## koeklin (12 Octobre 2010)

Ben là, c'est le contraire ;  ça déchire pas (j'assume)... gentiment rétro, comme à chaque fois : Belle and Sebastian, Write About Love, nouvel  album

[YOUTUBE]snailu0RnLg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nouvoul (12 Octobre 2010)

Jeune impatient 
http://www.coucoucircus.org/series/generique.php?id=243
Ça c'était de la musique de générique, monsieur 
D'ailleurs le petit Mehdi ferait un bon "qui c'est celui-là?"


----------



## da capo (12 Octobre 2010)

koeklin a dit:


> Belle and Sebastian, Write About Love



Ca n'a rien à voir, on est 43 ans plus tard, pourtant la guitare, la mélodie, le soutien du clavier jouant les cordes mêlées de cuivres et jusqu'au titre de cet album me renvoient à un morceau que j'ai déjà proposé.
Alone Again Or de Love sur l'album Forever Changes.

Et puis comme le second album de Love s'appelle Da Capo, et puis comme Alone Agoir Or est un de mes morceaux favoris, (faudra que je fasse bosser la partie trompette à junior da capo) je ne peux pas résister&#8230;

Oui, je suis faible quand j'aime :rose:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7yVBMUXr4xo


----------



## Anonyme (13 Octobre 2010)

Tiens. Ca faisait longtemps. La dernière fois c'était dans la bouche d'une conquête perdue, à Strasbourg.
"Hocus Pocus". 
C'est léger. C'est juste pile quand il faut.

[YOUTUBE]-HSmnIMvgyE[/YOUTUBE]

Et puis ce qu'on parle minou alsacien, un groupe qui accompagnait le quotidien de l'est. Et que j'avais zappé. Trop longtemps.
Du coup, ce titre a terminé sur l'iPod pour quand il faut pédaler velu, en traversant République. Ca module le travail des mollets. C'est bon. C'est frais.

[YOUTUBE]1DMEFZBa_3k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## koeklin (13 Octobre 2010)

da capo a dit:


> Oui, je suis faible quand j'aime :rose:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7yVBMUXr4xo


Merci da capo. Si tu as d'autres faiblesses comme celle-là, je suis preneur  
Tu peux difficilement imaginer le nombre de fois que je l'ai écoutée depuis ton message, celle-là et le reste de l'album "Forever Changes".


----------



## TiteLine (13 Octobre 2010)

[YOUTUBE]FOVixdOZib0[/YOUTUBE]

Un peu fatiguée là


----------



## da capo (13 Octobre 2010)

[YOUTUBE]H4BBQMjbX3c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## KARL40 (13 Octobre 2010)

Histoire de voyager un peu ....

[YOUTUBE]S_udY1KrCGA[/YOUTUBE]

Grand morceau extrait de l'indispensable "Sound Patrol" ...


----------



## Teteo (13 Octobre 2010)

En ce moment je suis en mode J-rock  donc voici pour vous:

[youtube]osr0JxHm9nY[/youtube]


----------



## Anonyme (13 Octobre 2010)

[YOUTUBE]RI8WqaipDgQ[/YOUTUBE]

Se sentir étranger. Chez soi; ailleurs; chez toi peut-être; nulle part.


----------



## 'chon (13 Octobre 2010)

wormeyes a dit:


> Tuxedo..



C'est toujours ça de pris :love:

...


[YOUTUBE]Cm3SY1zBwHg[/YOUTUBE]

​


----------



## badmonkeyman (14 Octobre 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YQ2FsTux9q4&feature=player_embedded#!

Ça détend après une longue journée


----------



## Madeline (14 Octobre 2010)

Pour planner... avec l'eau, dans l'eau, sur l'eau, sous l'eau ... 
en finissant de préparer mon expo _L'écriture de l'eau_ (voir dans ma signature)

[YOUTUBE]lOgQyIMX_XU[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## TiteLine (14 Octobre 2010)

[YOUTUBE]i5d9owc4Ygg&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## FANREM (14 Octobre 2010)

Je viens d'acheter le dernier album de Robert Plant, et il n'a pas quitté ma platine depuis la fin de l'Am. Ca doit etre la 7ème fois que je l'ecoute, et il se bonnifie au fil des écoutes. RP est particulièrement en très grande forme, et il y a dans cet album a la fois un coté acoustique et délicat dont les morceaux 4 et 8 sont des pépites particulièrement réussies. Le son est d'un très haut niveau de plus, c'est du hautement recommandable

[YOUTUBE]OXK5kASRRdo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## maiwen (14 Octobre 2010)

Francis and the Lights -  _It'll be Better_

[YOUTUBE]INcUV8ygIjo[/YOUTUBE]

découverts en lisant une interview de Hurts, un peu par hasard comme ça ... et bah j'aime !!! :love:


----------



## macinside (14 Octobre 2010)

qui a plagier qui ? 


[YOUTUBE]FC4NSbvFdK8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## da capo (14 Octobre 2010)

coeur d'artichaut

[YOUTUBE]3zrSoHgAAWo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Madeline (15 Octobre 2010)

une voix pour m'apaiser... en cette soirée de trac !!! 

[YOUTUBE]DtiGPUFVqD8[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## IceandFire (15 Octobre 2010)

Morcheeba intégrale....:love: concert fabuleux au bataclan....le 12....skye :love:.....depuis je suis retombé inside....:style:


----------



## teo (15 Octobre 2010)

Une série Annie Lennox et Eurythmics.


[YOUTUBE]F6_7B9avI0c&ob[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mobyduck (15 Octobre 2010)

*Genesis* - No Son of Mine

[YOUTUBE]cddQn1mZRfI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## jpmiss (15 Octobre 2010)

[YOUTUBE]e1ZR9R9LVeQ[/YOUTUBE]

Pitain ça fout des asticots dans les guiboles ça! :love:


----------



## Jysneid (15 Octobre 2010)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/93AU5IkvDPY?fs=1&amp;hl=fr_FR"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/93AU5IkvDPY?fs=1&amp;hl=fr_FR" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

Magnetic Man ft. Katy B - Perfect Stranger :love:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Octobre 2010)

Au début tu te dis, tiens et si je leur passais un truc inconnu de la mort qui tue genre dead skel.....


Ouais ca c'est au début.


Après bof. Faut choisir. Et le temps passe, passe.


Et ta playlist s'amenuise.


Rayés les Scientists et Extrabreit. Supprimés les Saicos et les Moderns Lovers. Erasés les Fuck Buttons et autres Irratics.




De toute façon t'es vieux. Tes potos aussi. Et t'es seul à ne pas sembler vouloir l'admettre. 


Une dernière cartouche, un dernier bang.



Alors voilà, tu ressorts tes new roses.  Rapide facile , simple et efficaces:


[YOUTUBE]CXwP4qFWCW4[/YOUTUBE]






_Tiens, on dirait presque une photo de famille. Mais non en fait, Pussy était blonde, à cette époque.
Bye Lux._

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h46 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h50 ----------

C'est calme.



Tous sont partis.





















J'ai les mains moites et les pieds qui se dispersent.

Demain je repeint le plafond. 






En attendant, Martin rew.


[YOUTUBE]1woMEExMZXg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## jpmiss (17 Octobre 2010)

[DM]xctaxj_madrugada-higher_music[/DM]


----------



## teo (17 Octobre 2010)

*2046*, bande originale du film de Wong Kar-wai






Shigeru Umebayashi, Dean Martin, Connie Francis&#8230; que j'associerai à l'ambiance de certaines scènes de rues de _Blade Runner_ et un repas dans un grand restaurant chinois de la banlieue sud, avec orchestre et un couple philippin amoureux sur la piste de danse&#8230;

Une Asie sensuelle, lointaine vision rétro-futuriste, entre pré-décolonisation et fantasme post-hégémonique, sombre et humide, presque huileuse, des odeurs de nouilles et un goût de métal, de menthe et de citronnelle dans la bouche&#8230; et des guirlandes de Noël, anachroniques et désuettes.

Si un futur possible est là, je ne serai pas étonné.


----------



## roukinaton (17 Octobre 2010)

[YOUTUBE]Ex272jpUOSg&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

Classique parmi les classiques


----------



## freefalling (18 Octobre 2010)

*The Rawkers - EP* by Cassius
et quand l'artillerie suit .. vraiment bon *
[ écoute via SoundCloud ]




- - -

* en tout cas ces 3 titres ..
.. et parce que je sais qu'il y a des amateurs de ces infos par ici  >

*I <3 U So*
"I Feel A Song" de Gladys Knight&#65279; & The Pips, 1979, de l'album du même nom
[ listen ]
*The No No's*
Plusieurs samples ici comme le récent "Baby I'm Yours" de Breakbot, Baby I'm Yours EP
[ listen + très beau clip de Irina Dakeva avec lutilisation de près de 2000 aquarelles ]
*Arcadine*: impossible de vraiment savoir .. (ideas?) alors je remplace par l'ancien mais toujours vibrant et en écoute *Cassius '99*
"(If it) hurts just a little" de Donna Summer, sorti en 1982 sur son album éponyme (contient tout de même à la fois la rythmique, la basse et les voix !)
[ listen at 3:18 ]


----------



## teo (18 Octobre 2010)

*HARD Haunted Mansion 2010 Official Mix* _by Busy P & Brodinski_ sur Soundcloud.

Sur la page HARDfest, vous trouverez un live d'Underworld cet été, à Ibiza.
Underworld (Live) - Radio 1 Broadcast (Ibiza 2010)


----------



## teo (19 Octobre 2010)

Philip Glass Ensemble, Einstein on the beach - *Train 1*


[YOUTUBE]KMA6MqcZ9r0[/YOUTUBE]

désolé pour le son 

Thanks to L'écrieur for this one 



Ensuite, ça sera Soul II Soul, je relisais une des chroniques de Lestrade, dans Libération du 27 avril 1989 (!) et il m'a donné envie de retrouver ce son, comme un trait d'union, un saut entre Sade et Massive Attack.


[YOUTUBE]H5YjdHEAFVU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Octobre 2010)

Hier soir c'était ça : 

[YOUTUBE]QFOA-QlPzIM[/YOUTUBE]

:love:

Il me semble que le mec qui a pris cette vidéo ne sait pas dans quel sens tourner son appareil photo/téléphone/caméra


----------



## freefalling (19 Octobre 2010)

CONCORDE+ by Potuznikhttp://www.discogs.com/artist/Gerhard+Potuznikhttp://www.discogs.com/artist/Gerhard+Potuznik






[ listen ]

Album ramené par une amie du Japon il y a quelques années déjà.
Découvert il y a peu dans ses compilations avec les titres _Blood Soaked Email_, _Fingered By Numbers_, _Travel On_ et _Half a Person 1923_.

_ The fearlessly ambitious CONCORDE+ takes the shape of an Internet-age electronic opera, driven from episode to incident by Max Goldt' s solemn narration, storyboard artwork panels, and Potuznik (and Co.)'s compelling digital antics.CONCORDE+ is a work of staggering consequence. Within its conceptual grooves, Potuznik syncretizes the various strains of electronic weirdness filtering out of his native Vienna._


----------



## JaiLaTine (19 Octobre 2010)

Pas mal


----------



## Average Joe (19 Octobre 2010)

Wire : _Kidney Bingos_
[YOUTUBE]6OrxQ5cKaOQ[/YOUTUBE]
Je travaille cette curiosité (un hit du groupe pourtant) à la guitare en ce moment. Avec ma boîte d'effets j'ai réussi à trouvé les réglages exacts d'écho pour ce faire


----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2010)

[youtube]CQAMxuWGa2Y[/youtube]


----------



## teo (21 Octobre 2010)

Pour ceux que l'aspect instrumental du _Senior_ de Röyksopp avait ennuyé, un petit bonus avec vocals offert - sans doute une demo, le son est un peu sourd, pas très mixé-  I Wanna Know, à télécharger en Wav ou mp3 sur leur site, dans la partie _Track Of The Month_.






Gros synthés, nappes dégoulinantes de sueur, voix trafiquées, échos&#8230;.
De l'électroclash comme il faut (=italo disco bien digérée + _bouffta bouffta_ +gros synthés+voix filtrées+lyrics torturés).
Du bon gros son de dancefloor.



_
[&#8230;]
Oh ! I wanna know&#8230;
What does it feel like
I need a hit
What does it feel like
[&#8230;]
_


----------



## teo (21 Octobre 2010)

*Philip Glass/John Cage* - _Metamorphosis Five_ sur _Music for Piano_

Découvert dans l'épisode _Valley of Darkness_ de la saison 2 de Battlestar Galactica.
Helo et Starbuck dans son appartement sur Caprica City dévastée.

Quelques vieilles piles et un miracle 

[YOUTUBE]dWLvNULJDpo[/YOUTUBE]

Piano by _Branka Parlic_
27th of October 2004, Sinagogue, Novi Sad


_Spécial dédicace à Wip, pour qu'il arrête avec ses frakkeries sur "Lost, best TV Show ever". Come back to the Force, honey_


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2010)

..
[YOUTUBE]IvD6elu084Q[/YOUTUBE]
..
*Quadron,* "Slippin" (2010).​


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Octobre 2010)

Excellent.
On croirait un vieux Roxy Music :love:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2010)

Big Boi - Shutterbug


----------



## 'chon (21 Octobre 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Excellent.
> On croirait un vieux Roxy Music :love:



Je vais de ce pas tâcher d'écouter ça, j'en salive d'avance.. :love:


Ici, avec DJ Hell ! (qui fait bien mouiller aussi..)


[YOUTUBE]XOS5rrzKmWo[/YOUTUBE]
_
Dj Hell - Teufelswerk_ _(l'Oeuvre du Diable)_


:love:
_He's just a gigolo_..  




​


----------



## Pamoi (21 Octobre 2010)

[YOUTUBE]l2WfxIAMS1Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (22 Octobre 2010)

[YOUTUBE]5hQXSsbQCMs[/YOUTUBE]









Parfait ce matin pour réactiver mes synapses.


----------



## teo (22 Octobre 2010)

Merci pour DJ Hell, _'chon_ :love:

Chester Beatty et son mix Shot Of Love de 2003, pour Tresor.

Happy clubbing . * . * . * . * . *...


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Octobre 2010)

:love:


----------



## jpmiss (22 Octobre 2010)

C'est un concours pour les pochettes les plus pourraves?
Si c'est ça bah moi je met celle là:


----------



## KARL40 (22 Octobre 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> C'est un concours pour les pochettes les plus pourraves ?



Cela va être difficile de te battre ...

Peut être un SONIC YOUTH ?


----------



## da capo (22 Octobre 2010)

sympathique trio d'occasion
elle, que j'ai eu la chance de rencontrer
lui, qu'on dit être le miles davis suisse
lui, dont je sais si peu

[YOUTUBE]jvur9m5Pg1Q[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## HAL-9000 (22 Octobre 2010)

Encore un sublime morceau de Radiohead... J'attaque leur dernier album en ce moment (j'ai toujours eu un décalage de 3-4 ans avec leurs albums, ceci depuis OK Computer... allez savoir pourquoi :hein: Quand ils sortent un album j'ai du mal à l'apprecier, je reste toujours scotché au précédent et il me faut bien 2-3 ans avant de passer au suivant et d'enfin l'apprecier à son tour ) 

[YOUTUBE]Zxvsq-IluaA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## teo (23 Octobre 2010)

Déjà évoqué ici, John Carpenter remixé par Zombie Zombie.


----------



## Freebo (23 Octobre 2010)

Jazmine Sullivan - Bust your windows


----------



## Chang (23 Octobre 2010)

teo a dit:


> *Philip Glass/John Cage* - _Metamorphosis Five_ sur _Music for Piano_



J'aime beaucoup Philip Glass, parce que ce n'est pas du classique (non pas que le classique me deplait) ni du piano ou de l'orchestration pour autiste. Au contraire, c'est toujours d'une simplicite deconcertante et ca sonne bien ... tres emotionnel.

Il y a d'ailleurs un tres tres bon docu sur le personnage, dont le trailer se chope *ici*.


----------



## teo (23 Octobre 2010)

J'ai découvert Philip Glass avec le film _The Hours_.

Puis, des amis m'ont fait découvrir un peu plus. Et plus j'entendais ce son, plus je le redécouvrais dans des films, des docus, des séries. Des discussions avec mon père, qui trouvait cela un peu trop répétitif à son goût.

Je ne saurais vraiment expliquer la magie de ses pièces. Comme tu dis, très émotionnel.

En attendant, une averse monstrueuse se fracasse sur la façade, brrrrr c'est l'automne
Allez
SON 57 Ralph Lawson Ibiza Sonica October 12th

Ce son me donne envie de Californie, d'un Targa sur la tête, un burger dans le ventre, une soirée Dirty Martini dans un club avec mon poto _Huggy Bear_ pour me guider dans le LA de 1977 sans oublier une villa sur la plage avec Al Parker pour terminer en beauté.


----------



## LeProf (23 Octobre 2010)

[YOUTUBE]8Pa9x9fZBtY&ob=av3n[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]gjJzlIedCuo[/YOUTUBE]​
N'a-t-il pas bien vieilli ?


----------



## da capo (24 Octobre 2010)

elle "tu t'écoutes parler ; tu n'aimes que toi"

lui "à quoi bon répéter ce que je t'ai redis"

[youtube]7Zqcb0zLgvM[/youtube]


----------



## HAL-9000 (24 Octobre 2010)

JPTK a dit:


> Une autre du Thom, plus rare je pense, tjs seul, avec un gros paing à 5"08 mais mon on lui pardonnera, enfin ceux qui ne le vomissent pas  Encore une jolie compo, bien travaillé, pas évident, tout comme la ligne de chant qui se cale pas bêtement dessus comme font les 3/4 des pop-song-writers.
> 
> Vous pouvez passer direct à 2 minutes environ car avant c'est des acclamations pour le rappel
> 
> [YOUTUBE]gArGcNd976U[/YOUTUBE]



Celle-ci (le live tout entier est énOrme) est pas mal aussi  :

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x77u1p_radiohead-there-there-acoustique_music

(si un modo charitable pouvait m'expliquer comment utiliser ces **** de balises DM :hein


----------



## TiteLine (24 Octobre 2010)

Je viens de m'écouter l'album So de Peter Gabriel ... je ne l'avais pas écouté depuis des années. :love:

[YOUTUBE]uiCRZLr9oRw[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## macinside (24 Octobre 2010)

morceaux de circonstance 

[YOUTUBE]1RYqBrnW2jo[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]GlbDGs8h9yY[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]P9LYIcNLVNY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## KARL40 (24 Octobre 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> (si un modo charitable pouvait m'expliquer comment utiliser ces **** de balises DM :hein



Tu copies uniquement les éléments après le dernier "/"
http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x77u1p_radiohead-there-there-acoustique_music

Et hop 

[DM]x77u1p_radiohead-there-there-acoustique_music[/DM]


Et petit Bonus : La Salsa du Démon actualisée :love:

[DM]xfcfuw_la-salsa-du-fillon_news[/DM]

Faut bien écouter les paroles :love:


----------



## inkclub (24 Octobre 2010)

tracy chapman

avec la traduction

Talkin' Bout A Revolution (Parler De Révolution)

[Refrain](x2)
Ne sais-tu pas
Qu'ils parlent de révolution
Cela résonne comme un murmure

Tandis qu'ils attendent l'aumône de l'Etat-providence
Pleurent aux portes de ces organisations charitatives
Perdent leur temps dans les files de chômeurs
Patientent dans l'espoir d'une promotion

[Refrain]

Les pauvres gens vont se révolter
Pour s'emparer de leurs biens
Les pauvres gens vont se révolter
Pour prendre ce qui leur revient

Ne sais-tu pas
Que tu ferais mieux de fuir, fuir, fuir...
Oh à mon avis, tu ferais de mieux de fuir, fuir, fuir

Mais enfin les choses commencent à bouger
A force de parler de révolution
Mais enfin les choses commencent à bouger
A force de parler de révolution
A force de parler de révolution

Tandis qu'ils attendent l'aumône de l'Etat-providence
Pleurent aux portent de ces organisations charitatives
Perdent leur temps dans les files de chômeurs
Patientent dans l'espoir d'une promotion

[Refrain]

Mais enfin les choses commencent à bouger
A force de parler de révolution
Mais enfin les choses commencent à bouger
A force de parler de révolution

A force de parler de révolution (x2)


@+


----------



## Fab'Fab (25 Octobre 2010)

Vus hier soir à la Cité de la Mode.
Excellent

[DM]/xcbng3_brice-et-sa-pute-funky-politician-c_music[/DM]


----------



## teo (25 Octobre 2010)

_How soon is now_ des *Smiths* et _Break For Love (Friburn & Urik Tribal Mix)_ des *Pet Shop Boys* dans la bande-son de *Queer As Folk* (US).

Chaque épisode déborde de très bons morceaux.
Là, un *Best of Brits* pour une série anglaise, avant d'être américaine?

[YOUTUBE]_U5HpeA_WSo[/YOUTUBE]     -   [YOUTUBE]khOTGLZ3jmU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Madeline (26 Octobre 2010)

.
[YOUTUBE]X7e_enQD4JU[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Average Joe (26 Octobre 2010)

teo a dit:


> _How soon is now_ des *Smiths* et _Break For Love (Friburn & Urik Tribal Mix)_ des *Pet Shop Boys* dans la bande-son de *Queer As Folk* (US).
> 
> Chaque épisode déborde de très bons morceaux.
> Là, un *Best of Brits* pour une série anglaise, avant d'être américaine?
> ...



Je vote pour les Smiths (j'ai une de leurs chansons en tête, pourtant pas écoutée dernièrement). Je veux dire, parfois j'ai l'impression d'*être* une chanson des Smiths.


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Octobre 2010)

[YOUTUBE]Cg0cmhjdiLs[/YOUTUBE]

:love:


----------



## HAL-9000 (26 Octobre 2010)

[YOUTUBE]KIBKbhrniUQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## da capo (26 Octobre 2010)

teo a dit:


> J'ai découvert Philip Glass avec le film _The Hours_.



phase ou déphasage ?

de la même génération.

[YOUTUBE]xU23LqQ6LY4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## 'chon (27 Octobre 2010)

_*...*_

[YOUTUBE]SrZYP8SzlN8[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Madeline (27 Octobre 2010)

j'aime bien cette version aussi ...

[YOUTUBE]mUyZgXN6DBQ[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Anonyme (27 Octobre 2010)

Nas-Hero


----------



## wath68 (27 Octobre 2010)

*Goldfrapp - Lovely Head (Live)*

BRRRR cette voix

[YOUTUBE]n3AIWBHz9Gc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (29 Octobre 2010)

Hop les Montpelliérains Provisoires.


[YOUTUBE]MH74_2eOHGw[/YOUTUBE]


En 84, cela devait être bien, là bas.


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Octobre 2010)

Toujours aussi bon 21 ans après :love:


----------



## teo (29 Octobre 2010)

il nous faudrait un _Counterfeit #3_  :love:

Parenthèses Découverte, John Lennon, et _The John Lennon Collection_ avant _Berlin Calling_ de Paul Kalkbrenner.


----------



## 'chon (29 Octobre 2010)

[YOUTUBE]CsioM3GaAAY[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## da capo (29 Octobre 2010)

[YOUTUBE]18GBiJhI4Jw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## jpmiss (29 Octobre 2010)

[DM]x18js2_ministry-lay-lady-lay_music[/DM]


----------



## jpmiss (30 Octobre 2010)

[YOUTUBE]od-kp-od26Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (30 Octobre 2010)

NEW* Singapore Sling*










En pré-écoute: *Summer Times*


Dans les bac début novembre, déjà sur le *store*


----------



## freefalling (30 Octobre 2010)

Exercise one - Debaya (Daniel Stefanik remix)

Paul Nazca - Legende&#8236;

&#8234;Billy Preston - Nothing from nothing

&#8234;Marlena Shaw - California Soul

Thomas Bangalter - Ventura / Into The Tunnel

Michael Jackson - Beat it - demo {Michael Jackson's This Is It album} [Spotify link]

Emiliana Torrini - Easy (In the rain acoustic) {Rarities album) [Spotify link]

The XX { :love: } - Infinity




[ffffff , 20 ans à peine ... ]


----------



## Puket (30 Octobre 2010)

Moi en ce moment je suis en mode ShakaPonk pour les connaisseurs, je suis retourné à mon ancien gout pour The Prodigy ... Mais je reste accro à Muse, ca n'est pas prêt de changer !

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j7j43VXIr7Q


----------



## 'chon (30 Octobre 2010)

Try a little tenderness

[YOUTUBE]OJ9VBMBS3qE[/YOUTUBE]




If you can..

[YOUTUBE]yRKRNf3PDdE[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Anonyme (30 Octobre 2010)

Sonic.


[YOUTUBE]8zO3OPGq6_I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## HAL-9000 (30 Octobre 2010)

[YOUTUBE]SEZKs1AzGfc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Madeline (31 Octobre 2010)

[YOUTUBE]SdSEGFzPK5Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## boninmi (31 Octobre 2010)

Découverte hier soir chez Patrice Sébastien (eh oui  , une tonne de niaiserie, un gramme de perles dans cette émission, chacun a ces défauts). Ce n'était pas cette chanson, mais peu importe.

[YOUTUBE]X8XYfpr4icw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## teo (31 Octobre 2010)

_Bostich_ et Yello sur *A Bugged In Mix By Felix Da Housecat* :love:


----------



## HAL-9000 (31 Octobre 2010)

*Cassius* - I Love You So
The Rawkers EP

_Ed Banger Records - 2010_

[YOUTUBE]aXAuxxxFGGE[/YOUTUBE]


Avec l'original  :

*Sandra Richardson* - I Feel A Song (In My Heart)

[YOUTUBE]watch?v=oni7IK_YbNg[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## 'chon (31 Octobre 2010)

Jusqu'aux os..

[YOUTUBE]D7LgQpATZP8[/YOUTUBE]

​


----------



## DeepDark (1 Novembre 2010)

[YOUTUBE]rmhd6sZ-Wfo[/YOUTUBE] - [YOUTUBE]hgzAjoC20kQ[/YOUTUBE]


:love: :love: :love:​


----------



## freefalling (1 Novembre 2010)

[YOUTUBE]tYg3aHT8vGc[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Mobyduck (1 Novembre 2010)

*Bruce Springsteen* - Streets of Philadelphia
[YOUTUBE]zWywb_E3SRA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## teo (1 Novembre 2010)

BO tout juste achetée de *Moon* de Duncan _"Zowie Bowie"_ Jones.

J'aime le film, découvert ce week-end, ses multiples références (cinématographique, esthétique, musicale), cet état d'esprit et le sujet: un homme (Sam Rockwell), un ordinateur, seuls sur la Lune.

Si vous avez aimé _2001, A Space Oddissey_, _Space 1999_, _Solaris_, _Welcome to Gattaca_ (et _The Truman Show_, aussi, quelque part)

La musique, c'est Clint Mansell (Requiem for a dream). Obsédante.

_Welcome to Lunar Industries_


----------



## fedo (1 Novembre 2010)

teo a dit:


> Si vous avez aimé _2001, A Space Oddissey_, _Space 1999_, _Solaris_, _Welcome to Gattaca_ (et _The Truman Show_, aussi, quelque part)
> 
> La musique, c'est Clint Mansell (Requiem for a dream). Obsédante.



je partage le même avis sur ce très bon film de SF et la grande qualité de la BO.

à ma connaissance il n'est pas sortie en salle en France...


----------



## HAL-9000 (1 Novembre 2010)

fedo a dit:


> je partage le même avis sur ce très bon film de SF et la grande qualité de la BO.
> 
> à ma connaissance il n'est pas sortie en salle en France...



Film vu à l'instant (merci teo ). Bien, mais un peu déçu car beaucoup d'évènements prévisibles...
Sinon le titre "_Welcome to Lunar Industries_" est énorme, je confirme. 


Sinon découvert cette nuit :

*ISAN* - _Birds over Barges_

[YOUTUBE]OE1F31vSSQc[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Anonyme (2 Novembre 2010)

[YOUTUBE]IDBeovAqNGs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (2 Novembre 2010)

[youtube]XWEDc_btdyM[/youtube]


----------



## HAL-9000 (2 Novembre 2010)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;6967913 a dit:
			
		

> [youtube]XWEDc_btdyM[/youtube]


 
Rien qu'à voir les protagonistes du clip j'ose même pas écouter, tellement j'ai pas envie de me retrouver avec une musique à la con dans la tête toute la journée :love::love:


----------



## Puket (2 Novembre 2010)

Moi je suis dans ma phase Kings Of Leon en se moment ! Toute la disco, je ne vais pas mettre toutes les vidéos ...


----------



## teo (2 Novembre 2010)

fedo a dit:


> je partage le même avis sur ce très bon film de SF et la grande qualité de la BO.
> 
> à ma connaissance il n'est pas sortie en salle en France...



Il est sorti directement en DVD.


----------



## JPTK (2 Novembre 2010)

Tain c'est bon ça !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[YOUTUBE]lVYcuYZ4RTw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## 'chon (3 Novembre 2010)

[YOUTUBE]Yke-c1z8_9Q[/YOUTUBE]

​


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2010)

[YOUTUBE]AnXMyODihKY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (3 Novembre 2010)

teo a dit:


> BO tout juste achetée de *Moon* de Duncan _"Zowie Bowie"_ Jones.
> 
> J'aime le film, découvert ce week-end, ses multiples références (cinématographique, esthétique, musicale), cet état d'esprit et le sujet: un homme (Sam Rockwell), un ordinateur, seuls sur la Lune.
> 
> ...



Le film est bon, par contre si la musique colle bien à l'ambiance, elle ne m'a pas autant marquée que celle de Requiem for a Dream.


----------



## gKatarn (3 Novembre 2010)

teo a dit:


> J'aime le film, découvert ce week-end, ses multiples références (cinématographique, esthétique, musicale&#8230, cet état d'esprit et le sujet: un homme (Sam Rockwell), un ordinateur, seuls sur la Lune.



Je ne connaissais pas ce film non plus, vu la semaine dernière : c'est une bonne surprise


----------



## teo (3 Novembre 2010)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;6974312 a dit:
			
		

> Le film est bon, par contre si la musique colle bien à l'ambiance, elle ne m'a pas autant marquée que celle de Requiem for a Dream.



_Requiem for a dream_ met effectivement la barre très haut


----------



## silvio (3 Novembre 2010)

teo a dit:


> _Requiem for a dream_ met effectivement la barre très haut


Je viens de le revoir : je plussoie 

Sinon, honte à moi, j'avais raté "ça" :rose:

[YOUTUBE]T4rDZH0Dakc[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## DeepDark (4 Novembre 2010)

Film revu il y a peu.
Et une BO achetée dans la foulée tellement qu'elle est bonne 
Y'a des ces perles :love:








[YOUTUBE]nui9AYIQs2k[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## 'chon (4 Novembre 2010)

Truffaz & Hunger

[YOUTUBE]cPv9lH_23FU[/YOUTUBE]

​


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2010)

teo a dit:


> J'aime le film, découvert ce week-end



C'est mal de pas citer ses sources. Imposteur ! 

Sinon :

[YOUTUBE]xqWGu5ZaQuQ[/YOUTUBE]

Ce mec déboîte, voila, c'est tout.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (4 Novembre 2010)

Allez revenons à nos moutons avec enfin du bon son.    

[youtube]rjCPCqGJlDg[/youtube]


----------



## 'chon (5 Novembre 2010)

_Shot by both sides ?_

[YOUTUBE]ybUqM8jf3mU[/YOUTUBE]

And so.. It's just _Real Life !_

OUI
Mangez-en!
Tout est bon là dedans!

En reprendre encore.. un peu..

[YOUTUBE]1GFKpvJifqw[/YOUTUBE]

même
​


----------



## Fab'Fab (5 Novembre 2010)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;6990662 a dit:
			
		

> Allez revenons à nos moutons avec enfin du bon son.
> 
> [youtube]rjCPCqGJlDg[/youtube]



T'étais pas banni toi?


----------



## Selthis (5 Novembre 2010)

[YOUTUBE]lQTuxBwLB50[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## itako (5 Novembre 2010)

[YOUTUBE]nlzn-tt-l8I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (5 Novembre 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> T'étais pas banni toi?



[youtube]vo85qvzg6Fo[/youtube]


----------



## jpmiss (5 Novembre 2010)

[YOUTUBE]JdTPLGxyE7g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## da capo (5 Novembre 2010)

jpmiss, je te crois très, mais alors très partial. Influençable.

Ce cover n'a rien de bien exceptionnel si ce n'est qu'il doit être interprété par une pépette aux contours, pleins et déliés propres à limiter la capacité critique d'un mâle normalement constitué.

Voilà plutôt une version dont l'interprète ne peut que permettre d'avoir une approche pleinement distanciée

[YOUTUBE]lgoGq6PTXZ4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## jpmiss (5 Novembre 2010)

da capo a dit:


> jpmiss, je te crois très, mais alors très partial. Influençable.
> 
> Ce cover n'a rien de bien exceptionnel si ce n'est qu'il doit être interprété par une pépette aux contours, pleins et déliés propres à limiter la capacité critique d'un mâle normalement constitué.



Bah Maria de Medeiros c'est pas Miss Monde mais elle est choupinette quand même.
Nan mais c'est vrai que ce cover n'est pas une tuerie mais j'aime bien le son de la gratte et la voix de la petite Maria


----------



## 'chon (5 Novembre 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Délicieux..




The Vaselines - C'est un Cover

[YOUTUBE]rwxRSrGYSsQ[/YOUTUBE]

Quelqu'un pour mettre la main sur l'original..?

​


----------



## HAL-9000 (5 Novembre 2010)

*Willy DeVille* - It's so easy

[YOUTUBE]-_B1Vptr2WU[/YOUTUBE]​

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h05 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h40 ----------



​*Quarks* - Allein (Remix by Sascha Funke)

[YOUTUBE]NWym4qjCOdc[/YOUTUBE]


_Souvenirs d'une soirée en pleine montée_ :rateau:​


----------



## anty (5 Novembre 2010)

Flobots - Handlebars
[YOUTUBE]HLUX0y4EptA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## koeklin (6 Novembre 2010)

Soap&Skin...

[YOUTUBE]5drPtaPcu6g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (6 Novembre 2010)

'chon a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]magazine[/YOUmute]



Le  Dr 'Chion a décidément de bien bonnes minutes. :love:



Car aujourd'hui je vais devoir en déplacer....
[YOUTUBE]hhwZBCQLdcI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## 'chon (6 Novembre 2010)

Merci Worm' ! :love:

ça, ça file de l'énergie pour retourner dans "la nuit"..!


----------



## da capo (6 Novembre 2010)

[YOUTUBE]jj8oneHUjus[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mobyduck (6 Novembre 2010)

*Bon Jovi* - Last Man Standing

[YOUTUBE]EODYI0xmaXY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## freefalling (7 Novembre 2010)

[YOUTUBE]KgdJjvWIlJg[/YOUTUBE]

while lying on the carpet . while 5pm sun fades . while chocolate melts in my mouth


----------



## TiteLine (7 Novembre 2010)

[YOUTUBE]CSybR_k_Ouo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## teo (8 Novembre 2010)

Des années que je n'écoute/n'achète plus les derniers albums de The Cure, mais la voix de Smith est une madeleine inépuisable:

_Not In Love ft. Robert Smith_ de Crystal Castles sur _Not In Love EP_, qui sortira en décembre.




[YOUTUBE]32udqal_lyQ[/YOUTUBE]

et ensuite _Three imaginary boys_, un de mes albums préférés.


----------



## IceandFire (8 Novembre 2010)

Robert !!! J'adore....!!! Teo, notre affaire est réglé ! ;-)


----------



## Anonyme (8 Novembre 2010)

[YOUTUBE]byVXH6lHRH4[/YOUTUBE]




Demented Scumcats - I don't want you.


----------



## 'chon (9 Novembre 2010)

on aime aussi la belle Musiqu'

[YOUTUBE]Hr7JuEI6qZ4[/YOUTUBE] 

on aime bien not' prochain et on fait plein de gros bébés.. 



​


----------



## Madeline (9 Novembre 2010)

De son dernier album, sorti le 1er novembre 

[YOUTUBE]e-tzS8Z1pcU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Romuald (9 Novembre 2010)

Allez bandes de mécréants, 10'09 de bonheur pour vous réveiller :

[YOUTUBE]H6_BWNzThJY[/YOUTUBE]​
(pour les impatients, avancez vers les 5')
Nina Powaa  ! :love:


----------



## HAL-9000 (9 Novembre 2010)

*Jefferson Airplane* - Today
_Live at Monterey Festival_

[YOUTUBE]w-pQCzQ0oCo[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## shogun HD (9 Novembre 2010)

[YOUTUBE]Q1RRqAQ7oAU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## HAL-9000 (9 Novembre 2010)

*Deep Purple* - Stormbringer

[YOUTUBE]4C2K889u_90&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


C'est bon ça :style:​


----------



## KARL40 (9 Novembre 2010)

"Hasta la muerte" 

Il s'agit plus d'un (très) court métrage mais j'adore la musique ...

[YOUTUBE]XLILkKsrJMU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Average Joe (9 Novembre 2010)

TiteLine a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]CSybR_k_Ouo[/YOUTUBE]


Voilà un groupe que j'ai *abondamment* écouté depuis 1987... J'ai appris à jouer plusieurs de leurs morceaux à la guitare, mais je suis à cent lieues d'être aussi bon que James Moginie et Martin Rotsey :rateau:
Pour le 11 novembre : écouter _Armistice Day_ dans l'album _Place Without A Postcard_ et leur première compilation DVD _20 000 Watts RSL_ en version live. Cet album et _Red Sales In The Sunset_ restent mes préférés.


----------



## HAL-9000 (10 Novembre 2010)

*BO Arizona Dream* 

[YOUTUBE]EcDQweu2iio[/YOUTUBE]

"_Cette image du poisson nageant dans une architecture déserte, n'est-ce pas finalement (&#8230 l'image de ce que nous sommes ? Des poissons muets, incapables de faire quoi que ce soit d'essentiel pour leur existence&#8230; _" - EM







 Pas de renoncement ici, juste une suite chaotique d&#8217;ascensions et de chutes...


----------



## da capo (10 Novembre 2010)

cf midnight oil

ça commence par du didgeridoo et je remplonge dans le festival "du jazz et des saucisses" lors duquel Gauthier Aubé offrait un solo.

La bière, le cadre, je ne sais pas mais à son écoute je me remémorais Underworld.

[YOUTUBE]6iKFn8dlxX8[/YOUTUBE]​
Il manque quelques minutes par rapport à la version CD, mais ça me donne envie de regarder à nouveau Trainspotting.


----------



## HAL-9000 (10 Novembre 2010)

da capo a dit:


> Il manque quelques minutes par rapport à la version CD, mais ça me donne envie de regarder à nouveau Trainspotting.



Sans oublier un petit :

*Lou Reed* - _Perfect Day_

[YOUTUBE]QYEC4TZsy-Y[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## la(n)guille (10 Novembre 2010)

Bon on va sortir un peu de la musique morte, et revenir à des fondamentaux :


[YOUTUBE]PZ9BuvKRl1g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2010)

et revenir à des fondamentaux 


[YOUTUBE]3yAzfIzZWvk[/YOUTUBE]


1984 - Suicide différé n°2


----------



## teo (10 Novembre 2010)

_Data Inadequate_ de *Banco de Gaia* sur _10 Years_
 entre Lhassa, Tibet et une erreur E/S


_Touched by the hand of God (Original 12")_ de *New Order* sur _International_ 
Top 10 Memorabilia { The perfect rapture }
Un coup de foudre, c'est ça.


then, _Why you wanna treat me so bad?_ de *Prince*, concert _All Day, All Night, All Week!_ au Grand Palais l'année dernière




[YOUTUBE]BbMdStYnN4w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## inkclub (10 Novembre 2010)

Pour célébrer les fêtes de Noël, Sephora organise une soirée dans sa  boutique de lavenue des Champs Elysées qui sannonce très rock. En  invité dhonneur, les Plasticines, groupe pop-rock à succès, sera  présent pour un DJ set exceptionnel de 18h30 à 21h30. Un rendez-vous que  toutes beautystas ne manqueront pas ! Les Plasticines avaient déjà  collaboré en juin dernier avec Sephora, en tournant leur clip «  Pas  avec toi » au Sephora situé rue de Rivoli à Paris.
 Rendez-vous le 18 novembre au Sephora Champs-Elysées, 70-72, avenue des Champs-Elysées 75008 Paris. :bebe:

@+


----------



## HAL-9000 (10 Novembre 2010)

inkclub a dit:


> Blabla prout !
> Rendez-vous le 18 novembre au Sephora Champs-Elysées, 70-72, avenue des Champs-Elysées 75008 Paris. :bebe:
> 
> @+




Il passeront ça lors de ta démo sur les Champs  ? :style:

[YOUTUBE]gXxrczZYMEc[/YOUTUBE]

_A la 37ième seconde y'aura plus une seule personne dans ton magasin, nickel pour faire ses amplettes en toute tranquilité_ :style:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Novembre 2010)

Kat Onoma encore, tout est bon à prendre chez eux :love:


[YOUTUBE]2tgCoqlJkNs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## teo (11 Novembre 2010)

inkclub a dit:


> () Pour célébrer les fêtes de Noël, S****** organise une soirée ()



*StooOOoop !* :rateau:

On est le *11 novembre*.  Noël est dans *6* semaines.

Merci pour l'annonce (pour ceussent qui apprécient), mais évitez-nous le laïus marketing qui va avec Épargnez-nous les grelots, clochettes et autres guirlandes ici au moins, merci 


Sur ce, vous pouvez reprendre une activité normale (pensez fort à grand-pépé dans les tranchées, chaque chose en son temps  ).

~~~

_Bridge Over Troubled Water_, *Johnny Cash* sur *American 4 - The Man Comes Around*


----------



## TiteLine (11 Novembre 2010)

OST de Fafner tout en bossant 

[YOUTUBE]gdc0zkP3juI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mobyduck (11 Novembre 2010)

*The Rolling Stones* - Gimme shelter

[YOUTUBE]XFIXvgIG1RA[/YOUTUBE]

:love::love::love:


----------



## inkclub (12 Novembre 2010)

*Gorillaz :love:*


@+


----------



## itako (12 Novembre 2010)

Ca reste quand même une information très floue.
Il a fait quoi avec son ipad exactement ? Attendons pour plus de réponses .. !


----------



## KARL40 (14 Novembre 2010)

The CLASH "Washington Bullets" ...

[YOUTUBE]jZA300yj0WM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## teo (14 Novembre 2010)

Franz Schubert, quelques symphonies et sonates, après un vendredi / samedi très _boufta boufta / thumpa thumpa_


----------



## Schillier21 (14 Novembre 2010)

Vu hier soir en concert au Metropop festival à Lausanne (CH)

Et ça valait la peine !!!!

[YOUTUBE]9BSJGclcN1I[/YOUTUBE]

​


----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Novembre 2010)

[DM]xblk5e_the-rolling-stones-let-s-spend-the_news[/DM]


----------



## 'chon (17 Novembre 2010)

Pour toi chouchou Houellebecq  

[YOUTUBE]9yQj4DMAsaY[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]Ri30bFvooaM[/YOUTUBE]

et encore Bravo !
et la tienne !

à toi et à tous les autres.. 
:love:​


----------



## patlek (18 Novembre 2010)

J' avais déjà évoqué: Somi

En vidéo:

[YOUTUBE]EUIIVmhK1ps[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]Z9ce7BSt_Vc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2010)

[YOUTUBE]B7EgienmPvw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## arnowood (18 Novembre 2010)

MARIE CAPRICE bien evidement 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mjlwhh2M2uM


comment met on la video en direct sur la page ????


----------



## boninmi (18 Novembre 2010)

arnowood a dit:


> MARIE CAPRICE bien evidement
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mjlwhh2M2uM
> 
> ...


Tu utilises la balise YouTube et tu recopies le code de la video entre.


----------



## arnowood (18 Novembre 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mjlwhh2M2uM[/YOUTUBE]
ahhhhhhhhh merci


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Novembre 2010)

arnowood a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mjlwhh2M2uM[/YOUTUBE]
> ahhhhhhhhh merci



raté, essaye encore...


----------



## arnowood (18 Novembre 2010)

oh ebn mince alors


Ca y es je le tient mdr 

[DM]<object width="480" height="264"><param name="movie" value="http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/video/xfet4z?additionalInfos=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"></param><embed type="application/x-shockwave-flash" src="http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/video/xfet4z?additionalInfos=0" width="480" height="264" allowfullscreen="true" allowscriptaccess="always"></embed></object><br /><b><a href="http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xfet4z_marie-caprice-quel-monde-le-clip_music">Marie Caprice - Quel Monde - le clip</a></b><br /><i>envoy&eacute; par <a href="http://www.dailymotion.com/MarieCaprice">MarieCaprice</a>. - <a href="http://www.dailymotion.com/fr/channel/music">Regardez la derni&egrave;re s&eacute;lection musicale.</a></i>[/DM]

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h52 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h50 ----------

bon ca me daille...
lol

je prend l'url ou le code d integration entre les balises ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Novembre 2010)

arnowood a dit:


> oh ebn mince alors
> 
> 
> Ca y es je le tient mdr
> ...




Bien essayé mais toujours pas :rateau:


----------



## teo (18 Novembre 2010)

hum, tu as aussi la possibilité afin d'éviter les cafouillages en prévisualisant ton message avant de le poster 
&#8230; et aussi de l'éditer dans les 2 (?) heures après son écriture&#8230;

Il te faut simplement cliquer dans la balise Youtube ou DailyMotion, ce qui notera:
[Y OUTUBE][/ YOUTUBE] ou [DM ][/DM ]
(j'ai ajouté un espace pour que tu puisses voir les balises elles-même) et ensuite copier le numéro de la vidéo dans la barre de ton navigateur comme la copie d'écran ci-dessous, entre les deux balises. C'est la bonne vidéo d'ailleurs 
Et surtout, ne pas mettre le numéro de dailymotion pour youtube et vice et versa&#8230; Allez, je te laisse faire 

A part ça, la miss _caprice_ me fait mal aux oreilles (aïeeeeuuuuuh !  ) je retourne à mon écoute du moment love: *O* :love:

*The Young Gods* - _Everybody Knows_



​
_Blooming_ est :love: :love: allez Franz, fais-nous nous envoler&#8230;


----------



## boninmi (18 Novembre 2010)

arnowood a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mjlwhh2M2uM[/YOUTUBE]
> ahhhhhhhhh merci



Tu copies Mjlwhh2M2uM à l'intérieur des balises you tube. Puis tu testes en prévisualisant, comme on t'a dit.


----------



## arnowood (18 Novembre 2010)

[YOUTUBE]Mjlwhh2M2uM[/YOUTUBE]

OKKK, merci
je suis passé pour un gros naze la non ?
mdr


----------



## boninmi (18 Novembre 2010)

arnowood a dit:


> je suis passé pour un gros naze la non ?


Et oui, tout le monde s'est roulé par terre pendant un quart d'heure 
On s'est demandé si c'était bien arnowood ou plutôt iznogoud :love:
Mais non, on a tous débuté et fait des conneries 
Petit truc: tu utilises le bouton "Citer". Tu vois apparaître du code HTML qui te renseigne sur comment il faut faire ceci ou cela.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (18 Novembre 2010)

arnowood a dit:


> je suis passé pour un gros naze la non ?



Ben ouai mais c'était moins pire quand la vidéo était pas visible 


Perso en ce moment c'est soit ça : 

[YOUTUBE]3TMMtFrPfik[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]j-PMFSRzaf8[/YOUTUBE]

Ou ça :

[YOUTUBE]F63MSrdYx5w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## gKatarn (19 Novembre 2010)

C'est con, toutes les balises Youtube sont filtrées par le proxy du taf :rose:


----------



## boninmi (19 Novembre 2010)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Perso en ce moment c'est soit ça :
> 
> Ou ça :
> 
> [YOUTUBE]F63MSrdYx5w[/YOUTUBE]



Pas le même genre 
Je préfère "ou ça"


----------



## 'chon (19 Novembre 2010)

[YOUTUBE]YUZwg_V4_uM[/YOUTUBE]



(à écouter très fort, ne rien retenir surtout..)​


----------



## teo (19 Novembre 2010)

*Trippy Gonzales* et *Topher* et Pure Progressive Lovers



Progressive house all night long


----------



## rabisse (19 Novembre 2010)

3:39 de notre temps ne sera pas perdu.
[YOUTUBE]1JZzAupJap0[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Romuald (19 Novembre 2010)

rabisse a dit:


> 3:39 de notre temps ne sera pas perdu.


Le problème avec Busoni et ses arrangements, c'est qu'il transforme Bach en soupe archi-romantique.
Quitte a reinterpréter le roi du contrepoint, je préfère ce qu'en fait Jacques Loussier  :

[YOUTUBE]eyKFZULcwsk[/YOUTUBE]​

Et de toutes façons ça ne vaudra jamais l'original :love:

[YOUTUBE]7mFDXNODNyc[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## boninmi (19 Novembre 2010)

'chon a dit:


> (à écouter très fort, ne rien retenir surtout..)​





Romuald a dit:


> Et de toutes façons ça ne vaudra jamais l'original :love:



Magnifique. Vous placez la barre haute, les gars.  
La soupe pop rock habituelle va nous paraître insipide.


----------



## Romuald (19 Novembre 2010)

Boh, y'a parfois du bon, dans le pop-rock :

[YOUTUBE]hgF-PRY96Is[/YOUTUBE]​
Ah, c'est du blues ?


----------



## 'chon (19 Novembre 2010)

_Julie Ocean - The Undertones_ 

_(dans la play liste de Dominique A, l'hiver dernier. Podcast Radio Divergence..):love:


Sinon, pour une interprétation absolue de l'étourdissante &#339;uvre de Handel, c'est ici avec cette Édition.. (clic image) un truc à se damner!






_


----------



## da capo (19 Novembre 2010)

[YOUTUBE]D4C9qR9wJVw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## patlek (19 Novembre 2010)

... Le Blues, c' est çà :

[YOUTUBE]MLsNUt3x6u0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## 'chon (20 Novembre 2010)

Nan.. le Blues c'est ça

Charlelie Couture - Crocodile  club - Tu es loin 
 sniff.. 

(ben ouais quoi..)


----------



## Anonyme (20 Novembre 2010)

teo a dit:


> *The Young Gods*
> 
> :love: :love: allez Franz, fais-nous nous envoler&#8230;​






.... et plus loin encore . :love:



'chon a dit:


> [Julie Ocean - The Understones[/URL][/SIZE][/I][/COLOR]
> 
> [/I]




The Undertones, 'chon . Undertones. 



patlek a dit:


> ... Le Blues, c' est çà :
> 
> [YOUTUBE]Hokins[YOUTUBE]




Tiens là moi ce soir le blues il serait plutôt comme ceci:

[YOUTUBE]1cn-k8-SIyA[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## 'chon (20 Novembre 2010)

wormeyes a dit:


> The Undertones, 'chon . Undertones.



oui, oui, pardon..


----------



## Anonyme (20 Novembre 2010)

...et comme je suis cyclothymique:


[YOUTUBE]HrKTg7JUIQo[/YOUTUBE]

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 01h05 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h54 ----------




'chon a dit:


> oui, oui, pardon..





Ah ben oui mais non.


Jamais Lilidrop n'a été drup. 


[YOUTUBE]y3xh-9_LlIU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## HAL-9000 (20 Novembre 2010)

Superbe morceau de Jimi, the Master of Guitar....
*Country Blues* - Jimi Hendrix


[YOUTUBE]emJ9BoRpGKE[/YOUTUBE]



Enjoy :style:​


----------



## patlek (20 Novembre 2010)

Allez , un petit dernier.

[YOUTUBE]tXr6pS-79m8&NR=1[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Romuald (20 Novembre 2010)

Faudrait voir à pas oublier Big Mama. Du coffre dans tous les sens du terme 

[YOUTUBE]0ycw4uaXPRU[/YOUTUBE]​

Les gravures de mode sans voix (suivez mon regard...) peuvent aller se rhabiller !


----------



## boninmi (20 Novembre 2010)

Waouh ! Le niveau monte, ça va déborder 

Aussi Lou Reed .

[YOUTUBE]WZ88oTITMoM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (20 Novembre 2010)

[YOUTUBE]-sMC2PdDlK4&f[/YOUTUBE]




No word.


----------



## 'chon (21 Novembre 2010)

_After Hours_

[YOUTUBE]15ykjBciwYY[/YOUTUBE]

​


----------



## freefalling (21 Novembre 2010)

[YOUTUBE]34Zf1Q5hW8o[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## 'chon (22 Novembre 2010)

[YOUTUBE]_f7CWCZIqvY[/YOUTUBE]
​


----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2010)

[YOUTUBE]X5-Gbbdc2Wc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Chang (23 Novembre 2010)

*Subway - Satellites ep*







(lien)

​


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Novembre 2010)

Le dernier single de Mogwai qui est en téléchargement gratuit sur leur site :love:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2010)

*SOAN - Tant pis.*

Pop/rock française, mélange de Mickey 3D, Louise Attaque, Noir desir et d'autres - vaut beaucoup plus que son statut de gagnant de l'émission "Nouvelle Star" 2009 qui pourrait faire croire à de la sous-pop baclée sur un coin de table par des tâcherons pour faire cracher leur pognon à des pré-pubères.
Non, non.
C'est un vrai album.

J'aime beaucoup.


----------



## Aurélie85 (23 Novembre 2010)

[YOUTUBE]vpiMAaPTze8[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## jugnin (23 Novembre 2010)

Quel prépubère, ce Ponk !


----------



## 'chon (23 Novembre 2010)

[YOUTUBE]R1RUiFJYf2w[/YOUTUBE]
​


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2010)

jugnin a dit:


> Quel prépubère, ce Ponk !


 
Le bonheur est dans le prépubère - nouveau concept de real-TV, prochainement sur M6.
Je vous laisse imaginer le concept...


----------



## teo (23 Novembre 2010)

*James* et leur *Laid* que je ré écoute tranquillement depuis hier.

J'entend encore ce son sur la terrasse de cette Maison Rose au soleil, dans ce jardin perdu au cur de la Genève internationale, sous les hauteurs de l'hôtel Intercontinental un temps improbable désormais enterré. Boys, boys, boys, where are you now ? Lucky me to have travel this time in this place

Sur le site de James, contre inscription à leur n.l., on peut choper un mp3 de leur _Not So Strong_, un de leurs dernier titres.

Et James Yuill et _This Sweet Love (Prins Thomas sneaky edit)_ trouvé à l'époque dans les pépites de FACT Magazine et qui est dispo sur la compilation Kitsuné 7 sur le Store.


----------



## KARL40 (23 Novembre 2010)

Eleventh Dream Day "Stalled Parade" de l'album du même nom ...

[YOUTUBE]qgd8D6HIboM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## tantoillane (23 Novembre 2010)

AC/DC*
The razors edge






**....................*​


----------



## Selthis (24 Novembre 2010)

Le dernier Damien Rice :
http://www.esprit-rock.com/damien-rice-son-nouveau-single-en-ecoute-sur-youtube


----------



## da capo (25 Novembre 2010)

Envie de soleil ; pas vous ?

[YOUTUBE]B425RZIvTOA[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## 'chon (25 Novembre 2010)

[YOUTUBE]1h1oRP7FfBw[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2010)

[YOUTUBE]5Qy4KWKCqwc[/YOUTUBE]



_Pour ne pas placer «always the sun»_


----------



## Romuald (25 Novembre 2010)

da capo a dit:


> Envie de soleil ; pas vous ?


Moui, bonne idée.

Quoique :
[DM]x4xbtz_hair-let-the-sunshine-in_shortfilms[/DM]​


----------



## teo (25 Novembre 2010)

Ça s'écoute comme on mange des curly©® ce genre de daube, ça passe vachement bien, on en mangerait des heures et puis après un moment, on se dit que plus jamais. Jusqu'à la prochaine.


*Zayra*, Baby Likes to Bang (Steph Seroussi & Nam Radio Mix), ici, est mon curly©® du moment.
On le trouve aussi sur iTunes, avec des remix au giga, comme si celui-ci ne suffisait pas à exploser.








Ah, et en général l'original est pire 

C'est l'heure des Curly :love: alors Bon appétit !

[YOUTUBE]-iUK6jFiD1Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## HAL-9000 (25 Novembre 2010)

Y'a du bon et du mauvais dans ce titre... l'intro sympa, le beat également... le reste bof-moyen... Servez-vous 

*Infected Mushroom* - _Smashing the Opponent_
[YOUTUBE]wAmoptV9wdA[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## 'chon (25 Novembre 2010)

et croisons nos Curly, vraiment.. 

[YOUTUBE]86aGDubT56I[/YOUTUBE]
quelle belle soirée..

(cette part de moi me tiendra chaud jusqu'à ma mort:love

_Secret life of.._

​

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h47 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h43 ----------

From this big deep night & deep Nigerias old breath

[YOUTUBE]JBxreBgrJSA[/YOUTUBE]

From Lagos with Love..  ​


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Novembre 2010)

[YOUTUBE]5RAQXg0IdfI[/YOUTUBE]

Juste un besoin d'écouter le truc mongolissime par excellence, teigneux et avec pas beaucoup de notes... 




Et puis ça m'a rappelé que quand j'étais petit je me serais bien fait tailler une plume par Joan Jett ... :love: :style: :style:


----------



## HAL-9000 (26 Novembre 2010)

I Like that Sound... 
I Love that Sound... :style:


*Tiga* - _Shoes_

[YOUTUBE]TppnYXQsLDQ[/YOUTUBE]






Plus cool :style:

*Tiga *- _(Far From) Home_

[YOUTUBE]pfJ8prhLbtQ[/YOUTUBE]

Et la version Remix Qui envoie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :

[YOUTUBE]5JYDue4XBUQ[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## teo (27 Novembre 2010)

Pour contrecarrer les 0°C autour de moi, Basement Jaxx et _Remedy_, _Rooty_ et leurs _Singles_.

Et l'hispagnolade vocodérisée, _Rendez-vu_, perle découverte en générique de Queer as folk US. Et _Samba Magic_, c'est à peu près la seule façon dont je supporte les rythmes samba, en général, ça me donne surtout envie de tuer.
Allez, on se frotte, on se réchauffe, on se bouge, la terrasse et la piscine ne sont pas loin  Ce sera une margarita pour moi


----------



## teo (28 Novembre 2010)

_Middle Aged Mom Workout 2_, Roberto De Luna, un gars découvert grâce à last.fm.

J'aime le titre et surtout ça me permet d'écouter le campissime _Follow me_ d'*Amanda Lear* :love: 

[YOUTUBE]4yDIO0DXKok[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## freefalling (29 Novembre 2010)

​


----------



## Mobyduck (29 Novembre 2010)

*Les Rita Mitsouko* - C'est Comme Ça

[YOUTUBE]BggXhzUhZ94[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## da capo (29 Novembre 2010)

[YOUTUBE]OTT7QQagrmM[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## silvio (30 Novembre 2010)

[YOUTUBE]XwAJXV070OY[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## teo (30 Novembre 2010)

Ah pitin, il est pas doué ce silvio ! 

Retourne à ta boite aux lettres dans les Tarides apprendre à te servir des balises 

*MGMT* avec _Congratulations_ et _Oracular Spectacular_


Edit: ah quand même !

Et pas du mauvais, en plus


----------



## 'chon (30 Novembre 2010)

[YOUTUBE]gllp8gvwSI8[/YOUTUBE]

​


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2010)

daf, cab, fad...


[YOUTUBE]TcQY9mQ02mM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## LeProf (30 Novembre 2010)

[YOUTUBE]01-2pNCZiNk&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]ec0XKhAHR5I&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]5UWRypqz5-o[/YOUTUBE]
​


----------



## KARL40 (30 Novembre 2010)

A Marcos 
A la joie ...

[YOUTUBE]zrOUPHGcpqY[/YOUTUBE]


Mieux vaut terminer ainsi ... Plutôt qu'attendu par les rapaces ...

[YOUTUBE]2gM5jmnwFIs[/YOUTUBE]


_Abajo y a la izquierda_


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2010)

KARL40 a dit:


> Mieux vaut terminer ainsi ... Plutôt qu'attendu par les rapaces ...




+. 


Pendant ce temps, plus loin, ailleurs:

[YOUTUBE]MTmBoR1ckfk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## 'chon (1 Décembre 2010)

_Let's get lost_

[YOUTUBE]CLbNWlqVP4I[/YOUTUBE]
​


----------



## Anonyme (1 Décembre 2010)

[YOUTUBE]uDJ6C_oiqQg[/YOUTUBE]

Et bon appetito, bien sûr.​


----------



## Anonyme (1 Décembre 2010)

Une larme. Pas plus.




[YOUTUBE]QRmhgBPWOFg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## teo (1 Décembre 2010)

Principles Of Geometry et _Lazare_, ce soir au Rex Club, gratuit. Pour les 10 ans de Tigersushi.





Toujours déconcertant.
Pour ceux que _Zombie Zombie_ et les ambiances des films de Carpenter font délirer. Y'a aussi du Cliff Mansell et la BO de _Moon_: à l'écoute de _Corvo sulla città_ et _Welcome to Lunar Industries (Three Year Stretch....)_, on dirait le même thème



Edit:
Et à propos du Rex, samedi, Mona, qui déménage exceptionnellement de La Java à Belleville vers les Grands Boulevards pour une soirée évidemment house, avec Chez Damier, Dan Ghenacia et Nick V

[YOUTUBE]7Ml9yDkjenI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## silvio (1 Décembre 2010)

teo a dit:


> Ah pitin, il est pas doué ce silvio !
> 
> Retourne à ta boite aux lettres dans les Tarides apprendre à te servir des balises


Psssst : ça a vachement changé la campagne par là-bas .. tu devrais venir faire un tour



teo a dit:


> *MGMT* avec _Congratulations_ et _Oracular Spectacular_
> 
> 
> Edit: ah quand même !
> ...


A ma décharge, l'URL était alambiquée et j'ai eu un doute sur la partie à placer entre les balises
Et quand ça m'a gonflé, j'ai pris une autre vidéo

[YOUTUBE]Mqn4-otKiKg[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## 'chon (1 Décembre 2010)

ça peut aller avec les Curly ça 

[YOUTUBE]RPmTRKB5Bdg[/YOUTUBE]

et deux doigts de whisky..​


----------



## Anonyme (1 Décembre 2010)

Ce mec est spectaculairoïde..


----------



## teo (1 Décembre 2010)

silvio a dit:


> Psssst : ça a vachement changé la campagne par là-bas .. tu devrais venir faire un tour



m'en parle pas, j'ai vu l'autre jour en passant chez wyperion, pfff, z'ont tout abimé la campagne de mon enfance de Tauren, mon village natal est aux premières loges :/ J'essaierai sans doute en janvier, là, avec les fêtes qui arrivent, ça sert pas à grand chose que je paie là
Et en même temps je regarde l'addiction au fond des yeux et je me dis que je ne devrais pas replonger  

En écoute là, les curlys de *'chon* en attendant le  délicieux générique de True Blood :love: 

[YOUTUBE]vxINMuOgAu8[/YOUTUBE]


Pitin, j'adooOoore ces _sexy comedies_ exhibitionnistes :love:





> Jace Everett, Bad Things
> 
> When you came in the air went out.
> And every shadow filled up with doubt.
> ...




_Jason, come here_


----------



## CheepnisAroma (1 Décembre 2010)

Deux super batteurs, Terry Bozzio et Chad Wackerman :style:

[YOUTUBE]EDbzanb3rU4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## jpmiss (2 Décembre 2010)

Décidément ils sont grave ces jap' 

[YOUTUBE]vD9sg7pm8us[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## da capo (3 Décembre 2010)

[YOUTUBE]AwzaifhSw2c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2010)

da capo a dit:


> [OUTUBE]vénus/YOUUBE]




Le meilleur de VU...  





En Helvétie des relents nauséabonds resurgissent. 


Et merde. Recirer les docs. Au front. 










[YOUTUBE]KPB6r2RKoYg[/YOUTUBE]


Eradiquer.  Eradiquer la peste brune. Importe le choix des armes.


----------



## KARL40 (4 Décembre 2010)

Pas la peine de cirer les docs ... Juste ne jamais s'en séparer ... 




[YOUTUBE]04fAzuS04R0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## teo (4 Décembre 2010)

Nettement moins testostéronée (heureusement pour elle ) que les antifaf ci-dessus 

Il faut de tout (juste après _Henry Purcell_ et _Isolée_) /  iTunes@Random:

So 80's EuroPoOP (pun intented)

Sandra, la teutonne bronzée façon Cretu
But we love you honey, you're so sweet with us :rose:


[YOUTUBE]WxaM1IuJ2QU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## 'chon (5 Décembre 2010)

[YOUTUBE]suwIhdHfHFA[/YOUTUBE]
​


----------



## rabisse (5 Décembre 2010)

bibere ergo sum.
[YOUTUBE]3bF1CYxOFNg[/YOUTUBE]

Difficile de vomir l'ensemble de la scène française.​


----------



## teo (5 Décembre 2010)

Ce beat sec qui arrive, sec comme le design de la machine, ce vent du Nord, lent et froid, les sifflets annonciateurs de déraison, les percus diverses et ces nappes visqueuses, huileuses et violettes - cette transpiration sur les corps- qui se répandent et ondulent, marées anentropiques où l'on perd toute notion du temps.

Simplicité.
Basics.
La tête et le corps dodelinent, et à la 2e minute, on est déjà loin, ailleurs. Plus de 8mn de voyage pour cette version. Voyage intérieur.
The begining of the Phuture is in 1987. Adulthood.

Acid Trax de Phuture (Chicago House 86 to 91)





[YOUTUBE]RHp2KO8cUX0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## freefalling (5 Décembre 2010)

Tammi Terrell ..






Tammi Terrells et l'enregistrement original de "Two can have a party" en 1966
{doublé en 1967 avec la voix de Marvin Gayes pour créer un duo}.
Et il y a là les incroyables danseurs de Whitey's Lindy Hoppers
filmés dans le film "Hellzapoppin" en 1941
et dont on ne verra pas les noms cités au générique
.. racism in Amercia during that time .. 
[et moi je vibre plus qu'avec Ginger Rogers and Gene Kelly .. ]

[YOUTUBE]SjcgJ2qHiIU[/YOUTUBE]
La seule encore en vie s'appelle Norma Miller {danse avec le chef}​


----------



## roukinaton (5 Décembre 2010)

[YOUTUBE]jW9Xt1O8SIs[/YOUTUBE]

Tourne en boucle  en ce moment sur mon spotify

et dans un style integralement different.

[YOUTUBE]xUe9GFxyIsU[/YOUTUBE]

Me fait grave marrer et mes gosses aussi....

J'espere que cela plaira a ceux qui ne connaissent pas


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Décembre 2010)

[YOUTUBE]KIdpNPt3f30[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## teo (6 Décembre 2010)

Concert des Young Gods à la Maroquinerie demain soir, d'autres interventions au Centre culturel suisse en fin de semaine, semaine divine avant Noël !

Je serai à la Maroquinerie demain soir; qui m'accompagne ?


Et là, révision


----------



## freefalling (6 Décembre 2010)

teo a dit:


> (...) d'autres interventions au Centre culturel suisse en fin de semaine, semaine divine avant Noël !


ho , o u i *!
À tous ceux qui sont sur Paname, il n'est pas possible de manquer A+B=X de Gilles Jobin. Une pièce de 1997 absolument hypnotique, d'une inquiétante beauté. Et rare. Un voyage à travers lesprit humain et la guérison du corps de chacun. Moitié homme/moitié femme, distortions et impositions, le corps en tant que prison, le corps en tant quobjet dart vivant. Vous pourriez voir un extrait ici mais à quoi bon, puisque vous irez .. 

- - -

Et pour ne pas être HS : petit clip découvert hier de (Mike Mill) pour (Blonde Redhead) avec (Miranda July)

[YOUTUBE]DAUx8-UJ3fE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2010)

[YOUTUBE]Crz1CZ9gFCU[/YOUTUBE]


Salut à toi CS


----------



## Mobyduck (6 Décembre 2010)

Michael McCann - Watchtower


----------



## da capo (6 Décembre 2010)

[YOUTUBE]MviunuH2mS4[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## boninmi (6 Décembre 2010)

En train de lire "Just Kids" de Patti Smith

[YOUTUBE]px__SsVXX_0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (7 Décembre 2010)

[YOUTUBE]izbN6yGFa4Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## DeepDark (7 Décembre 2010)

teo a dit:


> (&#8230 d'autres interventions au Centre culturel suisse en fin de semaine, semaine divine avant Noël !



fais gaffe, _Koch-Schütz-Studer & The Young Gods_ ça casse les tympans&#8230;
on a testé au festival de la Bâtie&#8230; et on a failli fuir tous ces aigus&#8230;

c'est regrettable parce que les YG, miam :love:


---------------------------



wormeyes a dit:


> Martinaaaa


 (clikimage)


et d'ailleurs, son petit dernier est une pépite
(presque) que des reprises de ses propres chansons
un délice  :love:





(de passage à l'usine jeudi, pour ceux du coin  )


----------



## Chang (7 Décembre 2010)

Delphic - Doubt (Kyle Hall remix)

[YOUTUBE]3VN-0us8pQ8[/YOUTUBE]

:love:

Ce Kyle MF Hall est de plus en plus surprenant. Quasiment tout ce qu'il sort porte une grosse signature tres personelle et toujours fraiche ... de la house made in detroit comme on ne s'en lasse pas ... jamais !!!​


----------



## tirhum (7 Décembre 2010)

Chang a dit:


> de la house made in detroit comme on ne s'en lasse pas ... jamais !!!​


Quand on n'en écoute pas, c'est sûr on ne s'en lasse pas !... :love:


----------



## teo (7 Décembre 2010)

rhhooooooo ah c'est facile hein  Et dire que c'est Vert ! 

Je suis toujours dans les classiques de Detroit de chez Trax, juste pour que tu ne t'en lasses pas non plus


----------



## 'chon (7 Décembre 2010)

[YOUTUBE]FX5diL8Sokc[/YOUTUBE]

(désarmant, c'est tout) 
​


----------



## Anonyme (7 Décembre 2010)

[YOUTUBE]cWDXydo9SoU[/YOUTUBE]





Sinon, aussi et surtout, la sublimissime contribution du Dr. 'chon, Good Day Today. 



[YOUTUBE]RPmTRKB5Bdg[/YOUTUBE]
 :love: :love: :love:


----------



## 'chon (7 Décembre 2010)

C'est vrai que c'est bon. Dans ce putain de paysage odieux, plein d'intentions plus moches les une que le autres..
j'écoute Good day Today. Et je reste contemplative. 

[YOUTUBE]soClkzqJSZs[/YOUTUBE]

:sleep:
​


----------



## teo (8 Décembre 2010)

Depuis hier, boucle en tâche de fond de la page d'accueil du court I'm Here de Spike Jonze.

Aska Matsumiya, _There are many of us_

[YOUTUBE]9Dm9ybB7Tjw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## freefalling (8 Décembre 2010)

.... sweetness

[YOUTUBE]g3oNSFQVzNM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## macinside (8 Décembre 2010)

ou comment faire une chante de rebellions et lutte contre la peine de mort 

[YOUTUBE]WtauB7xqT7M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## 'chon (10 Décembre 2010)

Ciel bleu

[YOUTUBE]1pH3F2fWoHk[/YOUTUBE]

lazy cool 

​


----------



## thunderheart (10 Décembre 2010)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/WmCmSjHfQwI?fs=1&amp;hl=fr_FR"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/WmCmSjHfQwI?fs=1&amp;hl=fr_FR" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

Tokoloshe Man


----------



## teo (10 Décembre 2010)

_Summer eyes_, *The Young Gods* sur _T.V. Sky_

20 mn et rien à jeter.

[DM]xc5i9r_the-young-gods-summer-eyes_music[/DM]


----------



## Schillier21 (10 Décembre 2010)

EZ3kiel et Hint en concert... Juste magnifique (à mon avis en tout cas)!!!

[YOUTUBE]INcrmwxT9O0[/YOUTUBE]

à écouter fort, très fort même...​


----------



## fedo (10 Décembre 2010)

assurément une des découvertes musicales de l'année, les canadiens de Quest for fire (la guerre du feu en québécois)
[YOUTUBE]paypfAq9HTo[/YOUTUBE]

y a pas de clip.


----------



## da capo (10 Décembre 2010)

[YOUTUBE]qvaSgKF9ib0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## KARL40 (10 Décembre 2010)

ZENZILE 

[YOUTUBE]OYWKXw0WvtU[/YOUTUBE]

Sur leur SITE, un album de différentes sessions radio est en téléchargement contre une adresse mail ....


----------



## 'chon (10 Décembre 2010)

da capo a dit:


> j'adooore..! ça va ça, avec les After Eight ?



[YOUTUBE]TZlcnD__ekA[/YOUTUBE]

:rose::love:
dread fever
​


----------



## freefalling (11 Décembre 2010)

d e l i c i o u s 

[YOUTUBE]pwnefUaKCbc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2010)

[YOUTUBE]iDZjbGJqW5s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## 'chon (11 Décembre 2010)

(Merci Freefalling le bien nommé..)

[YOUTUBE]Vgo9av539gU[/YOUTUBE]

_Orfeu da Conceição_
Cannes 59
Rio, Carnaval, looking for Eurydice

​


----------



## Romuald (12 Décembre 2010)

'chon a dit:


> (Merci Freefalling le bien nommé..)
> 
> chanson :love: :love:
> 
> ...



Chtite précision : Orfeu da Conceição, c'est la pièce de Vinicius de Moraes, dont a été tiré le film Orfeu Negro (donc la chanson ci-dessus), et toute la BO est du même tonneau. Que ça serait bien s'il repassait au cinéclub. M'sieu FR3 si tu nous lis, c'est une palme d'or, quand même.


----------



## Romuald (12 Décembre 2010)

[YOUTUBE]eV3taDXLkOo[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## da capo (13 Décembre 2010)

La musique du matin : besoin d'un truc qui m'agite, me place dans le bon rail, droit dans la descente, final en vue.

Qu'est-ce que je vais faire ?

[YOUTUBE]LnWS6MyTkrc[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]pwnefUaKCbc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## KARL40 (13 Décembre 2010)

Pour continuer cette matinée tranquillement, un classique jamaïcain ...

[YOUTUBE]uijFctBM47M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## 'chon (13 Décembre 2010)

Dead Iggy

[YOUTUBE]OwlbpCAnbsA[/YOUTUBE]
​


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2010)

[YOUTUBE]W2kB5dSc_BM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## da capo (14 Décembre 2010)

[YOUTUBE]ZSEiyF64z3o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## rabisse (14 Décembre 2010)

[YOUTUBE]kyTtqvhHFyk[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## freefalling (15 Décembre 2010)

[YOUTUBE]cMBh8P1m9Wo[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2010)

[YOUTUBE]RlJGLGFEvHo[/YOUTUBE]

Avec Private Party, Leather Sofa, Charlie en chemise à carreaux hispter style et la chocolaterie tesco.​


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2010)

[YOUTUBE]Z8hw-i-5jNE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## IceandFire (15 Décembre 2010)

Le dernier LLoyd Cole...bien sweet.......beau package, gatefold...:style:.... Broken Record...le titre


----------



## HAL-9000 (15 Décembre 2010)

Khyu a dit:


> RlJGLGFEvHo
> 
> Avec Private Party, Leather Sofa, Charlie en chemise à carreaux hispter style et la chocolaterie tesco.​






*Busy P. *- Rainbow Man _By RealNeo_
[YOUTUBE]SZFVDcysmQU[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## KARL40 (15 Décembre 2010)

The Black Angels ....
Morceau en ouverture de leur dernier LP "Phosphene Dream"
:love::love:

[YOUTUBE]VzJ0-FAF_CY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> *Busy P. *- Rainbow Man _By RealNeo_​



On parlait de Charlie et toi tu ramènes du mdma avec papillons de lumière et sirènes multicolor. 
Faut pas tout mélanger.
Sinon, tu vomis.


----------



## 'chon (15 Décembre 2010)

​ 
[YOUTUBE]uJ7pgElCPXE[/YOUTUBE]

​


----------



## Chang (16 Décembre 2010)

Khyu a dit:


> On parlait de Charlie et toi tu ramènes du mdma avec papillons de lumière et sirènes multicolor.
> Faut pas tout mélanger.
> Sinon, tu vomis.



Ah !? Ce n'est pas le meme titre ?

:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2010)

Chang a dit:


> Ah !? Ce n'est pas le meme titre ?
> 
> :rateau:



Ducon.


----------



## HAL-9000 (16 Décembre 2010)

Khyu a dit:


> On parlait de Charlie et toi tu ramènes du mdma avec papillons de lumière et sirènes multicolor.
> Faut pas tout mélanger.
> Sinon, tu vomis.



S'cuse moi 

*Before Party* - The Unknown DJ
[YOUTUBE]D7K3wFXJFsQ[/YOUTUBE]​

Sinon, après cet excellent morceau :style:


*Ross Ross Ross* - Sebastian
[YOUTUBE]dOoRdJ_qBO8[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## bobbynountchak (16 Décembre 2010)

black eyed peas, c'est tout moisi, non?


----------



## jpmiss (16 Décembre 2010)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> black eyed peas, c'est tout moisi, non?


Si :style:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2010)

[YOUTUBE]FAAh1KuVigo&feature[/YOUTUBE]


_Au pied du lampadaire_


----------



## teo (16 Décembre 2010)

_Sabotage_ et ses 3 remixes, de Pete Heller 

[YOUTUBE]HQ3VhdlOFkk[/YOUTUBE]

Merci à _Daze/Plastique de Rêve_ pour le nom et le titre.​

Edith:



Khyu a dit:


> On parlait de Charlie et toi tu ramènes du mdma avec papillons de lumière et sirènes multicolor.
> Faut pas tout mélanger.
> Sinon, tu vomis.



C'est une nouvelle pub pour iPod ? J'aime bien moi  :love:


----------



## 'chon (17 Décembre 2010)

[YOUTUBE]Mq4KjGJPgjo[/YOUTUBE]

Slow motion 

(il y a aussi une belle version de *Laura* à 
*Trafalgar Square)*
​


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> S'cuse moi
> 
> *Before Party* - The Unknown DJ​



Hal, tu me déçois.


----------



## HAL-9000 (17 Décembre 2010)

Khyu a dit:


> Hal, tu me déçois.



C'tait une dédicasse suite à ta remarque


----------



## Chang (17 Décembre 2010)

Bo Diddley - Pretty Thing

[YOUTUBE]KPcsOVJeVug[/YOUTUBE]

​


----------



## anty (17 Décembre 2010)

Scusez-moi même si ce n'est pas trop l'endroit, ça fait un moment que je cherche une musique sans succès, clip qui passait il y a quand même quelques années.
C'est de l'électro, le clip d'après mes souvenirs c'est un dessin animé avec un seul trait (comme "La Linéa") avec des sortes d'animaux, qui vibrent avec la musique, clip un peu psychédélique.. C'est assez connu mais la mon cerveau me joue des tours :rateau:

Merssi lé ami :love:

EDIT: N'a plus lieu d'être, en faite je l'avais caché dans mon itunes, c'était bla bla bla de gigi d'agostini haha!

Bon sinon a cet instant précis j'écoute ça 

[YOUTUBE]Jgh_MVsydKI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Chang (17 Décembre 2010)

A long long long long time ago, 
Before the wind, before the snow,
Lived a man lived a man i know,
Lived a freak of nature named Sir Psycho ..

Sir Psycho Sexy that is me,
Sometimes I find i need to scream, 

AAAAAAAAAAAHAAAAAAAA

[YOUTUBE]omhhB7NFPBk[/YOUTUBE]

​


----------



## tirhum (17 Décembre 2010)

Chang a dit:


> Bo Diddley - Pretty Thing
> 
> 
> ​





Chang a dit:


> Red hot...
> 
> ​


Ouaaah !...
D'la vraie musique !...


----------



## Chang (17 Décembre 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Ouaaah !...
> D'la vraie musique !...



Ouai, t'as vu ca !? Comme quoi faut pas desesperer ...  ...

Allez, une derniere:

[YOUTUBE]nfxrN1nhqUY[/YOUTUBE]​ 
Parce que 15 degres a l'interieur, ca me fait vraiment ch... et que ce track transpire le soleil ...  ...


----------



## jpmiss (17 Décembre 2010)

Chang a dit:


> Comme quoi faut pas desesperer ...  ...


Si:



Chang a dit:


> Allez, une derniere:
> 
> [JENTUBE]nfxrN1nhqUY[/JENTUBE]​


----------



## teo (17 Décembre 2010)

Les genevois de TANZ/TANZ, *Okay EP*, _Okay (Plastique de Rêve Rmx)_,
bientôt dans les tuyaux, chez Poor Records.

TANZ/TANZ, Okay

~~~*

"_De la vraie musique_, pas comme cette musique de yé-yé"
Une grand-mère en 1982

​


----------



## bobbynountchak (17 Décembre 2010)

Allez hop!
Pour deux raisons : 
1. C'est effectivement ce que j'écoute en ce moment
2. Ca devrait faire plaisir à mon docounet à moi que j'ai. 

EDIT : Et comme ça me gonfle, que je ne trouve pas la manip de merde pour intégrer la vidéo, je mets le lien et vous vous démerdez. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_C4Z6tAt9Lg


----------



## HAL-9000 (17 Décembre 2010)

Souvenirs du Bar Live, lors d'un matin très tôt

*Quarks* - _Allein Remix by Sascha Funke_
[YOUTUBE]NWym4qjCOdc[/YOUTUBE]


Ce passage à la 2m17s a eu le don de me retourner le cerveau à la manière d'un White Rabbit :love:​


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2010)

Mémoire sélective, trop tôt peut-être mais jamais trop tard.







[YOUTUBE]5hQXSsbQCMs[/YOUTUBE]




Ariane dans le brain. Du début à la fin.


----------



## 'chon (18 Décembre 2010)

[DM]x5niug_soy-cuba-procession-procesion_shortfilms[/DM]


​


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2010)

.






[YOUTUBE]En_-nbxo8U4&feature[/YOUTUBE]





end.​


----------



## rabisse (18 Décembre 2010)

Dommage...
Ailleurs ...peut-être.


----------



## 'chon (19 Décembre 2010)

Tu t'en vas?

[YOUTUBE]8aT3Ii3hWM0[/YOUTUBE]

mais tu étais là, je n'ai pas rêvé..


:sleep:

:hein:
​


----------



## Chang (19 Décembre 2010)

Petit arrivage de disques le dimanche, rien de tel pour occuper l'apres-midi ... :love: ...


*Nappy Brown - Coal Miner*

[YOUTUBE]GkPbmq8AaF8[/YOUTUBE]

*Billy Byrd - Lost In The Crowd*

[YOUTUBE]SViVmRbyJVs[/YOUTUBE]

*Conroy Smith - Dangerous*

[YOUTUBE]82QRprW_bAY[/YOUTUBE]

*First Choice - Let No Man Put Asunder (Ron Hardy Edit)*

[YOUTUBE]4qGsVhmNxbo[/YOUTUBE]

*Scuba - Tracers (Deadbeat remix)*

[YOUTUBE]QOzWXNzc3hQ[/YOUTUBE]  [YOUTUBE]g2K9htOSIYA[/YOUTUBE]

*Joy Orbinson - Ladywell*

[YOUTUBE]EaWC3KN9Pk0[/YOUTUBE]


​


----------



## Pamoi (20 Décembre 2010)

[YOUTUBE]Ib_eW9VSUwM[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Décembre 2010)

Le 28 janvier au Trabendo


----------



## da capo (22 Décembre 2010)

[YOUTUBE]hRC559hNvGM[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## 'chon (22 Décembre 2010)

[YOUTUBE]nkmSdP7WmMc[/YOUTUBE]


​


----------



## TiteLine (22 Décembre 2010)

[YOUTUBE]oj20LKdg8-8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## jpmiss (22 Décembre 2010)

[YOUTUBE]axy3eTz__eY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## HAL-9000 (22 Décembre 2010)

*Les Djinns* - _Trentemoller Mix_

[YOUTUBE]1925vlwWj6M[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Anonyme (23 Décembre 2010)

[YOUTUBE]Ua4acLF8i84[/YOUTUBE]


_This is the room, the start of it all
No portraits so fine, only sheets on the wall_​


----------



## Pamoi (23 Décembre 2010)

[YOUTUBE]iaHp9Aw-On0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Décembre 2010)

[YOUTUBE]qEkgiEhxT34[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## macinside (24 Décembre 2010)

mes voisins me fond chier avec leurs chants de noel, vite une vraie chanson de noel qui parle d'amour, de drogue et l'alcool 

[YOUTUBE]NrAwK9juhhY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2010)

[YOUTUBE]bANSizYxh-w[/YOUTUBE]



_So now we sitting in the back of my cadillac
listen to me baby, i'm a real damn maniac_​


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2010)

[YOUTUBE]do0m4zdaVus[/YOUTUBE]




_Hey, hey, little baby
I see you're new in town
You got yourself a little boyfriend 
He gonna show you around_​


----------



## DeepDark (28 Décembre 2010)

[YOUTUBE]mNc7fDcCRGU[/YOUTUBE]​

:love: :love:

du caviar Néo-Zélandais
à consommer sans modération​


----------



## Anonyme (29 Décembre 2010)

[YOUTUBE]mKWeflz5rJM[/YOUTUBE]



_Are you living the feeling
The hights are they worth seeking
Nothing like believing
Are your drugs healing

Hold my hand
I need you now_​


----------



## teo (30 Décembre 2010)

*Pete Heller* - _Sabotage (Tom Stephan's Chumbomundo Remix)_ / *Sabotage EP*
*Paul Kalkbrenner* - _Gebrünn Gebrünn_ + _Tatü-Tata_ / *Tatü-Tata Vinyl*
*Vitalic* / *Flashmob* _Poison lips_ :lovedisco:

Pour les genevois ayant peur de s'ennuyer le 31, je ne saurai que conseiller la soirée des Wild Animals Club, _Antartica Crystal Fire Night_, ce sera du bon et du sauvage, @ _Uptown, GVA_.

Just beware of the Berliner Werewolf.

Dresscode: FireCold Animal !


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Décembre 2010)

[YOUTUBE]0Tb8Jo11uGo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## 'chon (30 Décembre 2010)

_Pur sang :hein:  et vielles casseroles 
_
[YOUTUBE]8I48TGYnVUY[/YOUTUBE]



​


----------



## da capo (30 Décembre 2010)

[YOUTUBE]uvA0UBesfbY[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Romuald (30 Décembre 2010)

[YOUTUBE]GczSTQ2nv94[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## teo (30 Décembre 2010)

_Break For Love (Friburn & Urik Tribal Mix)_ / Pet Shop Boys

_Go To The Water_ / Jamie Oakes

_How soon is now_ / The Smiths

_Queer As Folk US - Soundtrack, Favorites (one of my)_

[YOUTUBE]w3qrRVH0C1Y[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]pOWV5J_3zpU[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]_U5HpeA_WSo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## 'chon (31 Décembre 2010)

[YOUTUBE]ZMbw7BYDG5U[/YOUTUBE] 

​


----------



## Anonyme (31 Décembre 2010)

[YOUTUBE]trpqrGFIEIo[/YOUTUBE]



_She walked into my life 
The ridiculous and sublime 
Beneath the lowered sky 
She fell in love

And passed it on to me_​


----------



## rabisse (31 Décembre 2010)

Deus... does not exist.  

[YOUTUBE]VU3JrXt_cPk[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## alèm (2 Janvier 2011)

récemment, on m'a demandé de reprendre la trompette pour jouer sur un disque, alors depuis je travaille en écoutant de bonnes fanfares&#8230;

[YOUTUBE]Tfeft4XPMV4[/YOUTUBE]

mais ça ne m'empêche pas d'écouter les copains et d'osciller de la casquette
[YOUTUBE]cYEmpWvtqRE[/YOUTUBE]
Les gars d'EXP (Michel et Patrice :love: ) and Association of Words

[YOUTUBE]bjy5htudedw[/YOUTUBE]
Arm :love: avec Olivier Mellano :love: , Robert le Magnifique, Gaël Desbois et Thomas Poli (le jeune homme qui a fait craquer toutes les nanas pendant la dernière tournée de Dominique A)

si vous le pouvez, allez voir Richard III par la Cie l'Unijambiste (ouais des copains encore) avec les 3 premiers&#8230; intense quasi-monologue


----------



## gKatarn (2 Janvier 2011)

'tin, le *modo revenant n00b* qui ne sait pas mettre des balises youtube


----------



## alèm (2 Janvier 2011)

gKatarn a dit:


> 'tin, le *modo revenant n00b* qui ne sait pas mettre des balises youtube



ça te va là mon chéri ? :love:


----------



## da capo (2 Janvier 2011)

[YOUTUBE]NOtMhSwv7uM[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Fab'Fab (3 Janvier 2011)

rabisse a dit:


> Deus... does not exist.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]VU3JrXt_cPk[/YOUTUBE]​



Marrant.
A l'époque, je la supportais encore.


----------



## IceandFire (3 Janvier 2011)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Marrant.
> A l'époque, je la supportais encore.



LOL:love: ton cas n'est pas perdu alors...


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (3 Janvier 2011)

encore un hit magnifique et indémodable de saison    

[youtube]1LwRoHBtVFk[/youtube]


A gerber comme j'aime


----------



## teo (3 Janvier 2011)

*Erik Satie* / Pièces pour piano - Gymnopédies
*Felix Mendelssohn* / Choral works


----------



## Nobody (3 Janvier 2011)

Je re-découvre mes Tangerine Dream. Ça colle parfaitement à l'ambiance cocoon de l'hiver. Les nappes mélodiques et les envolées des synthés, les rythmes percussifs et les convulsions du Moog de Rubycon, les séquences électroniques lancinantes que côtoient les instruments acoustiques de Stratosfear, le son live intense de Ricochet... Un Darjeeling à portée de la main et quelques chocolats...


----------



## jpmiss (3 Janvier 2011)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Marrant.
> A l'époque, je la supportais encore.


Pareil


----------



## teo (3 Janvier 2011)

*France (Original Mix)*  &#8212;  Etienne De Crécy sur _France EP_

Pour les bulles&#8230;


----------



## KARL40 (3 Janvier 2011)

Petit avant goût du prochain album des voisins de DEPORTIVO 

PAR ICI


----------



## teo (4 Janvier 2011)

J'ai toujours leur Live DVD en partage depuis 18 mois, vous pouvez récupérer le .torrent légal sur leur site non officiel, avec la jaquette (plus bas dans Rubrique Accueil) . Et ils ont une newsletter simple et pas intrusive.

L'utilisation du Bifur pour la pochette est amusante 









Là, _Bubbles_ sur *Orchestra of Bubbles*, d'*Apparat + Ellen Allien*, et ensuite, *Rick Wilhite* et son _The Godson & Soul Edge_.


----------



## freefalling (5 Janvier 2011)

​
[EDIT]


teo a dit:


> et ensuite, *Rick Wilhite* et son _The Godson & Soul Edge_.


+1


----------



## 'chon (5 Janvier 2011)

see you soon..! :king:

[YOUTUBE]QX5JnEBrIzc[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (5 Janvier 2011)

[youtube]MrhnnmQzjwA[/youtube]


----------



## teo (5 Janvier 2011)

_Plastique de Rêve @ Motel Campo, Geneva December 2010_ on Radio Basic.ch


----------



## IceandFire (5 Janvier 2011)

Merci Teo :love: j'adore...


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (5 Janvier 2011)

[youtube]1dPyWgqIrP0[/youtube]


----------



## teo (5 Janvier 2011)

IceandFire a dit:


> Merci Teo :love: j'adore...



Vraiment :afraid:
Pas trop ton genre pourtant, la high NRG italo disco acid house EBM blah blah blah 

Enjoy, though 

_PS: dommage pour les pb de prises de son_


----------



## fedo (5 Janvier 2011)

ça commence déjà... spéciale dédicace à Gerry Rafferty
[YOUTUBE]EZwFoHctH8E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## rabisse (5 Janvier 2011)

fedo a dit:


> ça commence déjà... spéciale dédicace à Gerry Rafferty



[YOUTUBE]OMAIsqvTh7g[/YOUTUBE]

Never stuck again in the middle with you​
.
.
.


----------



## freefalling (6 Janvier 2011)

[info]​


----------



## jpmiss (6 Janvier 2011)

[YOUTUBE]llIQUqfljr0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (6 Janvier 2011)

chanson avec bonus exclusif d'une des plus grandes stars de la chanson française à travers les âges.    

[youtube]G0dAhkkYaGQ[/youtube]


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2011)

.





[YOUTUBE]yfskVxCn_qo[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Pamoi (7 Janvier 2011)

[YOUTUBE]Zb-aV6LvYaA[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Anonyme (7 Janvier 2011)

.



[DM]xa94te[/DM]



_Kid Congo Powers and the Pink Monkey Birds
Dracula Boots_
:king:​


----------



## alèm (7 Janvier 2011)

vova a dit:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



je suis resté tout un concert avec eux sur scène pour les shooter, à la fin j'ai eu le droit "thanks to the 4th Pink Monkey Birds, the photographer !"

et ils aiment mes tofs ! youhouuuuuu:love::love: 

ils boivent pas beaucoup après les concerts presque sages ! (presque)


----------



## 'chon (8 Janvier 2011)

Bien que le temps ne le présage pas vraiment, dans 71 jours c'est le printemps..

[YOUTUBE]_Jo50mFZqQs[/YOUTUBE]

ce matin tout va bien  
​


----------



## HAL-9000 (8 Janvier 2011)

*Ten Years After* - _As the Sun Still Burns Away_
[YOUTUBE]IYaEbOYL0vg[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Toum'aï (8 Janvier 2011)

J'ai pas trouvé comment insérer la balise embed You Tube ! :rose:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NLbyaNbhHdU


----------



## HAL-9000 (8 Janvier 2011)

Comme ceci :style:

[YOUTUBE]NLbyaNbhHdU[/YOUTUBE]​

Tirhum va t'expliquer (après tout, c'est son taf  )


----------



## Toum'aï (8 Janvier 2011)

Merci, The Saints ça arrache toujours après 30 piges...


----------



## da capo (8 Janvier 2011)

[YOUTUBE]1eo_-HxTts4[/YOUTUBE]​
Il y a un truc "belge" : à chaque fois que j'y vais, c'est extra ; à Bruxelles comme à Anvers ou La Rochelle, à Arlons comme à la friterie de la douane à la limite du GDL&#8230; Je ne comprends pas mais j'aime quand même.


----------



## alèm (8 Janvier 2011)

da capo a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]1eo_-HxTts4[/YOUTUBE]​
> Il y a un truc "belge" : à chaque fois que j'y vais, c'est extra ; à Bruxelles comme à Anvers ou La Rochelle, à Arlons comme à la friterie de la douane à la limite du GDL Je ne comprends pas mais j'aime quand même.



si tu vas à Arlon, passe chez mon frangin Foguenne


----------



## da capo (8 Janvier 2011)

alèm a dit:


> si tu vas à Arlon, passe chez mon frangin Foguenne



[YOUTUBE]rOE_6LLsEp0[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## freefalling (9 Janvier 2011)

[YOUTUBE]m0UAqJWzsZE[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## 'chon (9 Janvier 2011)

..

[YOUTUBE]kBOaLjtR4mw[/YOUTUBE]

​


----------



## Nobody (9 Janvier 2011)

Me refait une plongée en '68. Quand j'écoute cet album, que j'ai personnellement découvert seulement en '78, j'essaye de me mettre dans la peau des personnes de la fin des 60's pour ressentir le choc de la première écoute de ce truc. Quelles étaient leurs représentations de la musique "pop", du rock... ce qu'ils avaient dans l'oreille au moment de poser pour la première fois le diamant sur le sillon de ce 30 cm... Exercice difficile. Comment ont-ils réagi, était-ce dans le cadre d'une continuité logique ou s'agissait-il d'une vraie rupture comme on veut bien nous le faire croire dans la légende ou les souvenirs forcément magnifiés?


----------



## IceandFire (9 Janvier 2011)

c'est certainement le meilleur album de Led Zep...


----------



## rabisse (10 Janvier 2011)

[YOUTUBE]mZFj5B_GwhE[/YOUTUBE]


.
[YOUTUBE]5KrAXgpet0s[/YOUTUBE]​De fils & d'aiguilles ...
Mention pour Nolwenn Leroy qui se tire très honorablement de ce titre vraiment casse-gueule.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (10 Janvier 2011)

[youtube]dll25ljI_l8[/youtube]


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2011)

.


[YOUTUBE]_m0pktxTGVU[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (11 Janvier 2011)

[youtube]tdq3nIgmkt0[/youtube]


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Janvier 2011)

[YOUTUBE]I5msv1QePEg[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## boninmi (11 Janvier 2011)

Nobody a dit:


> Me refait une plongée en '68. Quand j'écoute cet album, que j'ai personnellement découvert seulement en '78, j'essaye de me mettre dans la peau des personnes de la fin des 60's pour ressentir le choc de la première écoute de ce truc. Quelles étaient leurs représentations de la musique "pop", du rock... ce qu'ils avaient dans l'oreille au moment de poser pour la première fois le diamant sur le sillon de ce 30 cm... Exercice difficile. Comment ont-ils réagi, était-ce dans le cadre d'une continuité logique ou s'agissait-il d'une vraie rupture comme on veut bien nous le faire croire dans la légende ou les souvenirs forcément magnifiés?


C'était une vraie rupture, je peux te le garantir. Il n'y a pas de légende, ni de souvenirs. Que de l'ici et maintenant. Et ce foutu dirigeable passablement phallique


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (12 Janvier 2011)

J'avais jamais remarqué que j'avais autant de style    

[youtube]Q_kGJBv6Wr4[/youtube]


----------



## teo (12 Janvier 2011)

_Loney, Dear_ et son album, *Dear John*





Pochette Voyager style. Et la typo ressemble à du Frutiger 

un peu gristounet, mais ça colle avec janvier et y'a de l'espoir quand même.

So


----------



## Schillier21 (12 Janvier 2011)

histoire d'avoir une petite musique de fond en travaillant à l'uni... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VCUtrLn42fc&feature=list_related&playnext=1&list=MLGxdCwVVULXda6r2QNsIddbvnWgN6Hc42 

le mix youtube de portishead!! avec aussi du morcheeba, du massive attack,...

de la musique pas agressive pour pouvoir rédiger tranquille


----------



## da capo (12 Janvier 2011)

'chon a dit:


> ..
> [YOUTUBE]kBOaLjtR4mw[/YOUTUBE]​



*PLUS*​


TibomonG4 a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]I5msv1QePEg[/YOUTUBE]​



*EST EGAL A*

[YOUTUBE]nJrRVl7goLE[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (12 Janvier 2011)

Quelqu'un a des places pour aller les voir en live ?    

[youtube]UMLtkp4AFkc[/youtube]


----------



## rabisse (12 Janvier 2011)

[YOUTUBE]99k8w65v3_I[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Pamoi (12 Janvier 2011)

[YOUTUBE]mKsEBJdVvgI[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2011)

.




[YOUTUBE]6IvgBpTGX4Y[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Aescleah (12 Janvier 2011)

[youtube]qC4M840VNQU[/youtube]​


----------



## HAL-9000 (12 Janvier 2011)

Remind Me - *Röyksopp*
[YOUTUBE]qhl8frFh3NQ[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## DeepDark (12 Janvier 2011)

[YOUTUBE]RB8PKb7DhDo[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## 'chon (13 Janvier 2011)

[YOUTUBE]bc2Rsd7n7JM[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## alèm (13 Janvier 2011)

[DM]x5ccnv_psykick-lyrikah-de-plein-fouet_music[/DM]

pour PonkHead !

la triologie rennaise : Arm, Olivier Mellano, Robert le Magnifique ! :love:


----------



## wath68 (13 Janvier 2011)

[DM]xcu3k4_supergrass-moving_music[/DM]


----------



## Pamoi (13 Janvier 2011)

[YOUTUBE]dZvquYHszT4[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]2ZHPlfN4ruc[/YOUTUBE]



​


----------



## da capo (13 Janvier 2011)

L'intégrale : http://leblue.free.fr

http://www.myspace.com/marcellehon/music/songs/Le-slow-Le-disco-15968882

Je l'ai cherché, traqué, utilisé mes contacts à EDF
Mais non, je ne saurai jamais qui il est.


----------



## Romuald (13 Janvier 2011)

da capo a dit:


> L'intégrale : http://leblue.free.fr
> 
> http://www.myspace.com/marcellehon/music/songs/Le-slow-Le-disco-15968882
> 
> ...


C'est quoi, cette pub de l'AMAP viande à Nancy qui traîne sur sa page d'accueil ?


----------



## da capo (13 Janvier 2011)

Romuald a dit:


> C'est quoi, cette pub de l'AMAP viande à Nancy qui traîne sur sa page d'accueil ?



Précise stp (par mp par exemple).

Edit : ah oui&#8230; mais j'ai perdu les identifiants :/ je ne peux pas mettre à jour


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (14 Janvier 2011)

Voici en exclu le prochain tube interplanétaire des black eyed peas feat. Guetta (encore de la vraie musique avec des paroles originales)    

[youtube]YwwXrcMWWmc[/youtube]


----------



## Anonyme (14 Janvier 2011)

[YOUTUBE]UPYgWGyu5L0[/YOUTUBE]



​


----------



## HAL-9000 (14 Janvier 2011)

Découvert ce morceau il y'a quelques jours... très sympa 


*Ratatat* - Neckbrace
[YOUTUBE]ZQvs6DGDLi8[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## 'chon (15 Janvier 2011)

Oui l'amour est aveugle.. 

[YOUTUBE]r2n0S3wzq68[/YOUTUBE]

mais nous sommes tous borgnes ! :love:

​


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2011)

.




[YOUTUBE]TEbnAEQFNuY[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## da capo (15 Janvier 2011)

[YOUTUBE]KyQCRx0e2Dw[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## IceandFire (15 Janvier 2011)

Il est génial ce mec...Jay-Jay...rencontré sur les bords du rhin.....très grand...mince...


----------



## shogun HD (15 Janvier 2011)

[YOUTUBE]PTwBoztujQE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## KARL40 (17 Janvier 2011)

Pour commencer de bonne humeur cette journée ....

[YOUTUBE]UVRGHaSkCig[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## IceandFire (17 Janvier 2011)

Je viens de les voir en concert au théâtre des arts à Rouen...le plus beau concert que j'ai vu...


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (17 Janvier 2011)

IceandFire a dit:


> Je viens de les voir en concert au théâtre des arts à Rouen...le plus beau concert que j'ai vu...



mais pas écouté.


----------



## Pamoi (17 Janvier 2011)

[YOUTUBE]RS5Y8sQFH08[/YOUTUBE]


 2 morceaux live issus d'un des plus  beaux albums du siècle dernier :love:​


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2011)

.





[YOUTUBE]EWuM6QtiDKM[/YOUTUBE]



_The change will do you good
I always knew it would
Sometimes I'm thinking that I love you
But I know it's only lust
Your kiss so sweet
Your sweat so sour_​


----------



## roukinaton (17 Janvier 2011)

[YOUTUBE]I2WD191gJL8[/YOUTUBE]


Punaize de bon groove qui file la peche


----------



## 'chon (18 Janvier 2011)

_Dans mon appartement ce soir.. ouai! 
_
[DM]x7ixb6_andy-warhol-at-the-factory-david-bo_creation[/DM]

​


----------



## Toum'aï (18 Janvier 2011)

L'intro au piano (trop courte hélas !), et la pêche !

[YOUTUBE]OuaG-TCpbtw[/YOUTUBE]


Pour ceux qui veulent chanter en bossant :

Nothing from nothing leaves nothing 
You gotta have something 
If you wanna be with me 
Nothing from nothing leaves nothing 
You gotta have something 
If you wanna be with me 

I'm not trying to be your hero 
Cause that zero is too cold for me 
I'm not trying to be your highness 
Cause that minus is too low for me 

Nothing from nothing leaves nothing 
And I'm not stuffing, believe you me 
Don't you remember I told you 
I'm a solider in the war on poverty 

Nothing from nothing leaves nothing 
You gotta have something 
If you wanna be with me 
Nothing from nothing leaves nothing 
You gotta have something 
If you wanna be with me


----------



## patlek (18 Janvier 2011)

Pour se reveiller...

Le papy du Funk: Rufus Thomas

[YOUTUBE]m6zvPHRZP8c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (18 Janvier 2011)

[youtube]ZA1NoOOoaNw[/youtube]


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2011)

C'est pas moi, c'est mon collègue d'en face, il n'arrête pas de chanter des conneries et il m'a foutu celle-là dans la tête...

[YOUTUBE]ZxcBNdzqsfo[/YOUTUBE]

J'avais des copines au collège, vraiment habillée et coiffées comme ça - ben à l'époqe, on trouvait ça super trop la classe !


----------



## teo (18 Janvier 2011)

'chon a dit:


> _Dans mon appartement ce soir.. ouai!
> _
> [DM]x7ixb6_andy-warhol-at-the-factory-david-bo_creation[/DM]
> 
> ​



Tu me donnes envie d'un flash-back de 40 ans :love:

Ce sera _Wild Is The Wind_ pour commencer son *Bowie At Beeb-Best Of BBC Radio 68-72*







Allez Dave, fight and come back 


And then, some Elvis stuff


----------



## rabisse (18 Janvier 2011)

teo a dit:


> Tu me donnes envie d'un flash-back de 40 ans :love:



*Rétroaction.*

Hey *you* where you goin' with that *flower* in your hand?
.

[YOUTUBE]jE80W5xYbTI[/YOUTUBE]​

:love:


[YOUTUBE]5lVU2NRCIQk[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Pamoi (18 Janvier 2011)

'chon a dit:


> _Dans mon appartement ce soir.. ouai!
> _
> [DM]x7ixb6_andy-warhol-at-the-factory-david-bo_creation[/DM]
> 
> ​



:love:

Ben moi, ça m'a remis ça en tête ... :

[YOUTUBE]8a82arE0JSQ[/YOUTUBE]

Et puis je sais pas pourquoi, aucun rapport ... :

[YOUTUBE]Y9m_pJmDqp0[/YOUTUBE]​
​


----------



## Picouto (19 Janvier 2011)

Vous avez dit FONK ?

[YOUTUBE]L1Zc7-OUlCw[/YOUTUBE]

:love:​


----------



## teo (19 Janvier 2011)

un brun ténébreux, juste ce qu'il me fallait à l'époque, déjà

des années enfouies et elle ressort.
étonnant cette persistance et ses émotions qui ressurgissent, là, brutes;
lettre à sa muse, lettre d'amour, lettre à l'aimé-e, 
et surtout, que cela ne s'arrête pas, surtout pas;

K7 en boucle, manège émotion, pfffff. 
life is a bitch

[DM]xg8rm9_jean-louis-murat-si-je-devais-manquer-de-toi_creation[/DM]

end of innocence


----------



## DeepDark (19 Janvier 2011)

[YOUTUBE]BEGwuhlRD0s[/YOUTUBE]

j'en connais un qui aurais pitet' aimé 'tain
​


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (19 Janvier 2011)

[youtube]rwCDEQY97rw[/youtube]


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2011)

.


[YOUTUBE]__udrbplSqI[/YOUTUBE]


_the turnarounds
of the human game
they remained a mystery to me_​


----------



## Aurélie85 (19 Janvier 2011)

[YOUTUBE]9r2pEdc1_lI[/YOUTUBE]

... Ajoulotte ! :rose:​


----------



## da capo (19 Janvier 2011)

[YOUTUBE]gHlIHyOglPY[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## KARL40 (19 Janvier 2011)

Pour rester de bonne humeur ....

[DM]x2aab0_happy-drivers-la-isla-bonita_music[/DM]


----------



## rabisse (19 Janvier 2011)

Journée Arcade Fire.

[YOUTUBE]5Euj9f3gdyM[/YOUTUBE]​
Show her some beauty before all this damage is done.


----------



## Pamoi (20 Janvier 2011)

[YOUTUBE]Lo3Fi_x4DYE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Schillier21 (20 Janvier 2011)

Un petit coup de pub pour un groupe de ma région (la Suisse romande donc) : Todos Destinos!

Ils sont jeunes, motivés et donnent tout lorsqu'ils sont sur scène, un groupe qui fait toujours plaisir à voir en concert! 

[YOUTUBE]WFqvFi7aMBI[/YOUTUBE]

Le clip de leur ancien album.


Vous pouvez leur permettre de se faire connaître en allant juste les soutenir sur cette page:
http://www.caprices.ch/2011/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=333&Itemid=226&#9001;=fr&artist_id=97468 
et leur permettre ainsi de jouer dans un festival!!

Il y a aussi trois de leurs nouveaux morceaux à l'écoute sur la page.

ça ne prend que quelques secondes de le faire et peut permettre de les aider à être connus!!


(sans obligation de participation, mais avec toute la gratitude du groupe )


----------



## teo (20 Janvier 2011)

John Murphy et la BO du _Sunshine_ de Danny Boyle

Envoûtant et solaire, comme cette monstrueuse bombe au dessus de nos têtes qui distillent la vie








​


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (20 Janvier 2011)

[youtube]uq4x-WnhtO0[/youtube]


----------



## teo (20 Janvier 2011)

Compilation 4 Play Records, leur [4 Play (When was the last time you had 4 Play?)], déjà mentionnée ici (1998).

( P.Town + Miata + Sun + Sticks + Rubbers + Bushes )​


----------



## 'chon (20 Janvier 2011)

Qui êtes-vous

un peu d'imagination.. 
oui..?
​


----------



## GrInGoo (20 Janvier 2011)

[youtube]2OyN7PM6Uh4[/youtube]


----------



## teo (20 Janvier 2011)

'chon a dit:


> Qui êtes-vous
> 
> un peu d'imagination..
> oui..?
> ​



j'aimais bien son album avec *Ultra Orange* 




Maintenant, en apéro
_Sweeter than roses_ de Henry Purcell (Songs and Airs, Kirkby Hogwood)




> Sweeter than roses, or cool evening breeze
> On a warm flowery shore, was the dear kiss,
> First trembling made me freeze,
> Then shot like fire all oer.
> ...



puis, plus tard 
_Hearts a Mess_ de Gotye, sur l'EP éponyme

[DM]x3wdjx_gotye-hearts-a-mess_music[/DM]


Sometimes heart's a mess


----------



## teo (21 Janvier 2011)

*It is ABBA Day today.*
Enjoy this free trip to Sweden 

[YOUTUBE]HsBuBTuABOw[/YOUTUBE]



> "Gimme Gimme Gimme (A Man After Midnight)"
> 
> Half past twelve
> And I'm watching the late show in my flat all alone
> ...


----------



## rabisse (21 Janvier 2011)

Malechtou, min meus bet plijadur... 
*Melaouache Fanch!* 

[YOUTUBE]DBVanW04l74[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## teo (21 Janvier 2011)

du lourd.

Paul Anka, crooner surplatiné jazzy-guimauve depuis les 60's, ses reprises de *Rock Swings*;
je ne sais même plus comment cet album s'est retrouvé dans ma discothèque 

Là, c'est It's a sin des PSB et Smells like teen spirit des Nirvana, en attendant son ultra-classique Put your head on my shoulder

_Allez mets ta tête sur mon épaule toi aussi_ :love:

[YOUTUBE]XKQL3262tjo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## alèm (22 Janvier 2011)

après tant de trucs lêchés, mon pote déjanté Dorian, je l'ai croisé hier (quelques secondes après Arm) et je n'ai pas pu aller au concert malheureusement mais même avec un mauvais son, une mauvaise vidéo, vous pouvez peut-être avoir une idée de la débilité virtuose de Mein Sohn William

[YOUTUBE]-6YiKnJzvRo[/YOUTUBE]

vive Rennes ! (parfois)


----------



## Pamoi (22 Janvier 2011)

[YOUTUBE]-6ibl6PIKPM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## HAL-9000 (22 Janvier 2011)

*20th Century Boy* - Big Six (_T.Rex/Marc Bolan_)
[YOUTUBE]xuFilp98jDU[/YOUTUBE]​
Meilleure version que l'originale je trouve


----------



## KARL40 (23 Janvier 2011)

Simple et efficace ... 

Los Disidentes Del Sucio Motel 


[YOUTUBE]r8Y5QMV-9dg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## teo (23 Janvier 2011)

découverte des Twin Shadow durant une 4AD Sessions.

4AD. Rock. Et une vieille Datsun.

Album disponible sur l'Apple Store.


----------



## Pamoi (23 Janvier 2011)

[YOUTUBE]eAhAxo0pIZs[/YOUTUBE]

​


----------



## alèm (23 Janvier 2011)

dans la série alèm n'écoute que les copains (mais en même temps, alèm, il bosse un peu dans le rock&#8230; )

à voir sur vimeo, les coupains de Cheveu dans "Charlie Sheen"


----------



## teo (23 Janvier 2011)

&#8230; il m'aura fallu presqu'un an (?) pour vraiment écouter cet Heligoland, de Massive Attack;
Et 6&#8364; les 16 morceaux en version Deluxe sur le Store, pourquoi acheter du dur, identique, à 21&#8364; à la sortie, qui finira dans ma discothèque à prendre la poussière ?

L'achat différé, c'est pas si mal, un peu comme les soldes.
De toute façon, avec 23'000 titres en stock, un peu de retard ne changera plus grand chose à mes écoutes.


_@ Mado : re écoute cet album, je sais que tu n'avais pas trop accroché &#8212; mais je l'ai découvert chez toi &#8212; : il vaut la peine _







_Ah, au fait, l'iTunes LP n'a vraiment &#8212; vraiment&#8212; que peu d'intérêt. Ce joli flop ira rejoindre Pippin et autres Cube dans l'Enfer d'Apple&#8230;_
[YOUTUBE]oOwU-nTokFU[/YOUTUBE]

&#8212; Splitting the atom &#8212;​


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (24 Janvier 2011)

[youtube]iBgyi-ztink[/youtube]


----------



## Chang (25 Janvier 2011)

Big Strick / Omar S remixes

[YOUTUBE]L9TL1Sh1AEw[/YOUTUBE]

Los Charly's Orchestra

[YOUTUBE]D_Tu1ZBU7Gw[/YOUTUBE]

Try To Find Me - Get To My Baby

[YOUTUBE]LZecDTNrQNI[/YOUTUBE]



:love::love::love:​


----------



## Aescleah (25 Janvier 2011)

[youtube]q8c9maWYRNo[/youtube]​


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2011)

.


[YOUTUBE]m09-_mEetY0[/YOUTUBE]


*wire*.​


----------



## IceandFire (25 Janvier 2011)

Miles Davis...:king: ... Bitches Brew....:style:


----------



## Pamoi (26 Janvier 2011)

[YOUTUBE]96eNIBvAxsk[/YOUTUBE]

Ce matin j'ai écouté ça, par curiosité.


----------



## bobbynountchak (26 Janvier 2011)

Je viens de découvrir ça ya pas 5 minutes.
Ca déboite.
J'achète.

[YOUTUBE]ThxaHKyMIG0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## alèm (26 Janvier 2011)

tu vois quand tu veux SonnyBoynountchak ! ;-)

[YOUTUBE]ZPqVig-ggMw[/YOUTUBE]

bon, c'est Joan, j'aime bien sa voix et le reste
ah pis, j'aime bien les photos du livret par elle-même  ya de jolies photos parfois dans les disques physiques


----------



## tirhum (26 Janvier 2011)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Je viens de découvrir ça ya pas 5 minutes.
> Ca déboite.
> J'achète.


Un p'tit côté 50's jazz et et Tom Waits, que ce soit niveau voix et orchestration...
Plutôt sympa, oui...


----------



## 'chon (27 Janvier 2011)

[YOUTUBE]sCbhJwMx3oc[/YOUTUBE]

Quel labyrinthe parfois ce forum! 

Donc ça c'est pour ma petite fifille.. :love:


----------



## Pamoi (27 Janvier 2011)

[YOUTUBE]-MhG2vvpWKw[/YOUTUBE]

Murat by Indochine


----------



## Toum'aï (27 Janvier 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> Un p'tit côté 50's jazz et et Tom Waits, que ce soit niveau voix et orchestration...
> Plutôt sympa, oui...


Et même un peu ça... 

[YOUTUBE]jQcNiD0Z3MU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Aescleah (27 Janvier 2011)

[youtube]3Cb4_yV9bGE[/youtube]


----------



## teo (27 Janvier 2011)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Je viens de découvrir ça ya pas 5 minutes.
> Ca déboite.
> J'achète.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]ThxaHKyMIG0[/YOUTUBE]



Je l'ai entendu mais zou donc ?  merci de me le rappeler. Excellent, oui. En écoute sur sa page myspace ou son site, des morceaux qui donnent un bon aperçu de ce que fait ce petit australien de 36 ans&#8230;

Dans un genre qui devrait aussi plaire à Sonny, je ne peux que lui/vous conseiller la série Treme, qui se passe à Treme, un quartier de New Orleans 3 mois après Katrina. J'ai un peu de mal avec leur anglais mâtiné d'argot et de français cadien et aussi un peu avec la musique, omniprésente, mais si je veux comprendre et apprendre&#8230; je me dois de persévérer, c'est des pointures tout du long en guest.
Et avec *True blood*, c'est un regard aiguisé sur la vie dans le Sud des États-Unis, particulièrement pour les afro-américains et les métis en tout genre  

Ça passe - ou est passé - en France (cf. page wiki en lien).

Le générique

[YOUTUBE]_7IxwV-TqPA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## 'chon (27 Janvier 2011)

_Cliquer ci-dessous
_




_Cliquer ci-dessus_

​


----------



## macinside (27 Janvier 2011)

le fatals picards nouveau arrive :love:

[YOUTUBE]oGwYhX6egiA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Toum'aï (28 Janvier 2011)

[YOUTUBE]9f2vmBtyhpI&NR=1&feature=fvwp[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2011)

.

[YOUTUBE]KLo19vU09K8[/YOUTUBE]


Du rock. Rien que du rock.​


----------



## Pamoi (29 Janvier 2011)

[YOUTUBE]OvRdd3GU3XQ[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## teo (29 Janvier 2011)

[YOUTUBE]wYjhQ4EyQfY[/YOUTUBE]

St Sebastien - Que tal maricon? (drop your balls mix)
Lyrics simples et efficaces.


----------



## teo (29 Janvier 2011)

macinside a dit:


> le fatals picards nouveau arrive :love:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]oGwYhX6egiA[/YOUTUBE]



Merci Nico !

Dave en père la fureur et sa batte de base-ball, c'est énorme ! 

Chapeau bas les gars 

On en rigole, mais c'est bien de dédramatiser tout ça, c'est la seule chose à faire. La vie dans le placard n'a rien de bien follichon 


Ma préférée de l'homme qui préfère l'édam  et Vanina  ()

[YOUTUBE]gMn89Tgsjq8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## fedo (29 Janvier 2011)

... à Ben Ali et peut-être bientôt à Moubarak
[YOUTUBE]26iCbdJlrHM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pamoi (29 Janvier 2011)

[YOUTUBE]p6q9nBusrq8[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]rzU2iJ9qfXg[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2011)

[YOUTUBE]J8OO1pGbRCs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## PATOCHMAN (30 Janvier 2011)

Tu as 15 ans ; tu as gobé la moitié de la boite de Dinintel® que ta mère prend pour maigrir ; avec ta copine... et tu écoutes ça en boucle...

[YOUTUBE]-U7lfbada-Y[/YOUTUBE]

Ben elle se barre...


----------



## Toum'aï (30 Janvier 2011)

[YOUTUBE]lkKiZ9VSD6U[/YOUTUBE]

et en poussant les potards....


[YOUTUBE]dhS7jNaUWoE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## TiteLine (30 Janvier 2011)

[YOUTUBE]i9LOFXwPwC4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2011)

.


[YOUTUBE]9JL6ZLQaf2E[/YOUTUBE]



*Gang of Four*​


----------



## Toum'aï (31 Janvier 2011)

[YOUTUBE]rViBFgjChH0[/YOUTUBE]

Comment Wilko fait-il pour faire la rythmique et un solo en même temps...

[YOUTUBE]Hyr__kGhUC0[/YOUTUBE]   :sick:


----------



## teo (31 Janvier 2011)

teo a dit:


> John Barry
> 
> un sacré compositeur&#8230;
> 
> [YOUTUBE]s-JfCRiLPD4[/YOUTUBE]





J&#8217;ai toujours eu des frissons à l&#8217;écoute de ce morceau.

RIP &#8224; John Barry

Allez, séquence James Bond&#8230;


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (31 Janvier 2011)

LE featuring de ouf, on en reverra plus jamais des comme ça. Le velours des oreilles.    

[youtube]kJmrUowxBt4[/youtube]


----------



## teo (31 Janvier 2011)

Je te laisse ton featuring de ouf  et me replonge dans un vieux mix tape de 2009, offert à l&#8217;époque sur RCRD LBL*: Diddy and Felix Da Housecat. Je suis souvent réticent à l&#8217;écoute du rap mais là, le mélange est vraiment excellent, très dur, très bon. Tech + text = Bombe

Felix Da Housecat & Diddy Present: Lectro Black - Last Train to Paris Mixtape


----------



## IceandFire (31 Janvier 2011)

teo a dit:


> Jai toujours eu des frissons à lécoute de ce morceau.
> 
> RIP  John Barry
> 
> Allez, séquence James Bond



 Sad....quel génie....:king:


----------



## yvos (1 Février 2011)

[YOUTUBE]CBFGGeR3lsQ[/YOUTUBE]

Un petit live de 2006 pour accompagner la sortie du dernier album des Têtes Raides, hier :


----------



## Schillier21 (1 Février 2011)

J'avais loupé leur concert... et je le regrette amèrement...

Et pour ceux qui n'aiment pas le gros son, ils ne font pas que ça... 

Tous les changements de rythme et de sonorité donnent une majesté magnifique à ce groupe... Enfin c'est un avis personnel, après chacun en pense ce qu'il veut...

[YOUTUBE]C0uQCnWB2D8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pamoi (1 Février 2011)

[YOUTUBE]bBG5RVli60Q[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## l'écrieur (1 Février 2011)

teo a dit:


> Jai toujours eu des frissons à lécoute de ce morceau.
> 
> RIP  John Barry
> 
> Allez, séquence James Bond




Les Propellerheads lui doivent tant...

[YOUTUBE]zN8GcRGNWe4[/YOUTUBE]

Et Shirley Bassey donc !

[YOUTUBE]8B08whlhJyE[/YOUTUBE]


:style:


----------



## 'chon (1 Février 2011)

Pfff..   je ne sais plus quoi écouter
je sais où est la beauté mais je ne trouve plus la beauté des moments où on écoute
:mouais:​[YOUTUBE]L8CtWUY7nvg[/YOUTUBE]

​


----------



## boninmi (1 Février 2011)

'chon a dit:


> Pfff..   je ne sais plus quoi écouter.​


Alors tu arrêtes un peu en attendant que ça revienne ... 
Tu travailles un peu le silence intérieur en attendant.


----------



## 'chon (1 Février 2011)

je crois ne jamais y avoir pensé..  et encore moins en 2012 
pour moi tout cela est tellement naturel, d'une nature qui me dépasse même, souvent
je suis dans un processus, non dans des procédés
c'est comme ça
allez..


----------



## l'écrieur (1 Février 2011)

Un petit teaser...

[YOUTUBE]9BTk6hzwVWc[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## tirhum (2 Février 2011)

Rincage des oreilles... 
Rock'n roll, quoi !...
[YOUTUBE]EVClmEKbm0I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## alèm (2 Février 2011)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Un petit teaser...
> 
> [YOUTUBE]9BTk6hzwVWc[/YOUTUBE]​




ouais ouais ouais d'ailleurs&#8230;



il est bien ce Jim Jones&#8230; :love:


----------



## tirhum (2 Février 2011)

alèm a dit:


> il est bien ce Jim Jones&#8230; :love:


Ouais...
Mais là je passe à quelqu'un d'autre...
Et quel "quelqu'un" !... :love:


[YOUTUBE]DLsdzMHeCSQ[/YOUTUBE]

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h58 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h20 ----------

Bon pis finalement j'en reviens à cuilà...
Avant d'aller m'border... 

[YOUTUBE]33jfKsSfkho[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pamoi (2 Février 2011)

Ce matin, réveil avec les 
'
'
'
'
'
'
*Black Diamond Heavies*​ 
''
"
"
"
"
"
​


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2011)

ou quand Blixa se met à croquer du Yello.

[YOUTUBE]TmnOdZEdXys[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (2 Février 2011)

[youtube]Jq4nwxEy11Y[/youtube]


----------



## rabisse (2 Février 2011)

vova a dit:


> Die Sonne.



Drilling a Ocean!

[YOUTUBE]GzO-SHrwZc0[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## shogun HD (2 Février 2011)

[YOUTUBE]xMee76YLRQo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pamoi (3 Février 2011)

[YOUTUBE]tC3_S6ozlok[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## rabisse (3 Février 2011)

Enfin... dans la meilleure version que je connaisse. Que le vent souffle doucement.


[YOUTUBE]21ZsycWKqyo[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## 'chon (3 Février 2011)

Passons sur le paysage, dont on ne peut pas dire qu'il soit à chier non plus.. 
cette ambiance sied tout à fait à un cochon de métal 

[YOUTUBE]r73fyInk--o[/YOUTUBE] voilà 

​


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2011)

[YOUTUBE]uFLA0bF2rfg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## da capo (4 Février 2011)

[YOUTUBE]AO073fekFfA[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## 'chon (4 Février 2011)

_Walk on By.._.  c'est agréable de commencer la journée comme ça avec ces sonorités, bien qu'un peu triste, tout de même..


Pour retrouver le goût de vivre.. 

Tadaaaaa!  


Le Clip !


[YOUTUBE]IugOfDBWcGc[/YOUTUBE]

Lynch a organisé un concours pour le film de Good Day (je l'ai déjà balancé un soir) 

c'est Arnold de Parscau, un français, qui a gagné..


​


----------



## Toum'aï (4 Février 2011)

Vous êtes à la foire dans une auto tamponneuse... Il y a 30 ans !

[YOUTUBE]cN9jTnxv0RU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## da capo (4 Février 2011)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Vous êtes à la foire dans une auto tamponneuse... Il y a 30 ans !



Vous êtes dans un café, il y a un peu plus de 20 ans et vous vous regardez avec un sourire béat parce que vous venez d'avaler ce fameux nouveau truc mdma qu'ils appelaient ça ?


[YOUTUBE]LqyNj-eO-mQ[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (4 Février 2011)

[youtube]p9XYN0W5y6c[/youtube]


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2011)

_So tired of fire, so tired of smoke, Send me an angel, save me , I wanna have a good day today 
good day today !_    :love:




Car Monsieur Lynch est grand, très grand :

[YOUTUBE]aD57Ymh5fYQ[/YOUTUBE]

:style:​


----------



## alèm (4 Février 2011)

da capo a dit:


> Vous êtes dans un café, il y a un peu plus de 20 ans et vous vous regardez avec un sourire béat parce que vous venez d'avaler ce fameux nouveau truc mdma qu'ils appelaient ça ?



vous trainez dans le hall du bahut en invectivant les boneheads (tous polaks), vous rejoignez vos potes (dont la moitié de polaks) au Lillois après vous être foutus de la gueule de ces cons de bac pro qui écoutent de la house dans leurs jackycars, au bar vous retrouvez aussi Lulu le prof de maths coco torturé pendant la guerre d'Algérie qui offre 4 tournées à ses ptit branleurs de S Vous réussissez à faire en sorte que Jacky, le patron polak à moustache, passe le CD que David a ramené du Furet du Nord, finalement, vous l'écouterez chez Micka, ses parents rentrent tard Vous finissez les Leffe et commandez des Chimay 

[YOUTUBE]3O62jl_VehA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## rabisse (4 Février 2011)

L'ancien & le nouveau, ou avant c'était mieux... 

Roooh !

Je ne résiste pas...
Nouvelle édition restaurée, remastérisée, rebidulée... en stéréo !!!


[YOUTUBE]oZFa_duT25I[/YOUTUBE]​
Une section de cuivre en sus.

[YOUTUBE]XHlomRE_vm8[/YOUTUBE]​
Roooh ! J'ai huit ans.


----------



## jpmiss (4 Février 2011)

[YOUTUBE]edZNQSyH0Ps[/YOUTUBE]
Play It Loud!


----------



## patlek (4 Février 2011)

Meme label que Sharon Jones and the Dap King, et méme école (Soul blues sixties):

[YOUTUBE]MTy7ugrSFz4[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]-snjvxan72g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## 'chon (4 Février 2011)

Un verre, une cigarette, un téléphone..​
[YOUTUBE]1UtM4y6FWH0[/YOUTUBE]

ouais!​


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Février 2011)

Un peu de saine vulgarité, plein de nichons ; et une grosse qui sent fort sous les bras pour extirper le miel franchouillard de Téléphone de mes oreilles... :style: :style: :style:

[YOUTUBE]Bwfm5m7Xtl4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Schillier21 (4 Février 2011)

On va faire dans le un peu plus fort...

[YOUTUBE]SYCLDLyjWWc[/YOUTUBE]

Reverend Bizarre / Doomsower

Découvert il y a peu de temps, mais ça envoie!!

(pour ceux qui veulent du vrai doom bien lent, ils en font aussi... Là par exemple.)

Doom soirée! ​


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Février 2011)

Schillier21 a dit:


> On va faire dans le un peu plus fort...



Ah oui... C'est vrai ; on ne pense jamais assez à regarder ton âge dans ton tableau de bord...


----------



## HAL-9000 (4 Février 2011)

_Tu rentres chez toi, te diriges vers le salon et t'installes sur le canapé, les pieds sur la table basse. 
Tu aperçois un petit buvard qui traine entre les coussins du canap', résidu probable de la petite sauterie d'hier soir Tu l'attrapes alors entre tes deux doigts, le place sur ta langue et le laisse se désintégrer, tout en dirigeant ton regard en direction du plafond

[YOUTUBE]WANNqr-vcx0&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


Puis tu fermes les yeux

[YOUTUBE]QYEC4TZsy-Y[/YOUTUBE]​_


----------



## da capo (5 Février 2011)

tu es assis au bureau et tu te perds en rêverie mélancoliques.
les rêveries de la nuit te poursuivent dans ton réveil lent.
tu fêteras bientôt ton nième anniversaire.

toujours moins que amok, mais tout de même 

[YOUTUBE]3PdwfO6LotY[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## alèm (5 Février 2011)

ouais mais non&#8230; tu as toujours 23 ans dans une nuit amiénoise, fraiche et humide&#8230; tu sors du corps d'on ne sait plus quelle rousse, tu as encore trop bu avec Lionel, comme presque tous les soirs&#8230; tu suis les rieux parce que les barrières te permettent de ne pas tomber dans la Somme&#8230; tu frotteras plus loin des tonnes de briques rouges de cette ville&#8230; tu t'écrouleras dans ton lit plus tard.

hips&#8230;


----------



## stéphane33 (5 Février 2011)




----------



## teo (5 Février 2011)

Tiens, quelqu'un qui écoute Prince. Et quoi donc, dans la liste des 36 albums officiels en ma possession ou dans les divers bootlegs et autres albums pirates ?


Allez, un petit _For You_, de 1978.
Je le préfère avant photoshop


----------



## Toum'aï (5 Février 2011)

L'essence à 3 francs 20 le litre, une DTMX, et on n'hésitait pas à faire 350 km pour aller voir un concert le samedi soir... et le pack de mousses dans le sac à dos de la copine assise derrière...

[YOUTUBE]2EX6jmlZd80[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## alèm (5 Février 2011)

[YOUTUBE]N-zgdGQB4S4[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## stéphane33 (5 Février 2011)

teo a dit:


> Tiens, quelqu'un qui écoute Prince. Et quoi donc, dans la liste des 36 albums officiels en ma possession ou dans les divers bootlegs et autres albums pirates ?
> 
> 
> Allez, un petit _For You_, de 1978.
> Je le préfère avant photoshop&#8230;








JE DIRAIS AUTANT LES ALBUMS QUE LES BOOTLEGS AUTANT QUE LES B SIDES QUE LES 7 VOLUMES THE WORK AUTANT QUE JAMIE STARR QUE THE TIME ( C.O.O.L!)
WENDY AND LISA, SHEILA E, THE FAMILY, ETC...
BREF, LE F.U.N.K de Minneapolis : j'en suis accroc!


----------



## 'chon (5 Février 2011)

Je suis sur la moquette, assise derrière la fenêtre
mon vieux jean et son pull.. son pull rouge col V
son Vétiver léger, usé.
Le reverrai-je? ouais
Je suis infiniment triste, carrément déprimée, j'ai trop envie de chialer
je fume, j' veux pas aller en cours demain
et Paris est si loin..​ 
[YOUTUBE]b_shrGLHjck[/YOUTUBE]

​


----------



## HAL-9000 (5 Février 2011)

'chon a dit:


> Je suis sur la moquette, assise derrière la fenêtre
> mon vieux jean et son pull.. son pull rouge col V
> son Vétiver léger, usé.
> Le reverrai-je? ouais​




*EELS *- That Look You Give That Guy 
[YOUTUBE]wREjT7DlI7M[/YOUTUBE]​




'chon a dit:


> Je suis infiniment triste, carrément déprimée, j'ai trop envie de chialer
> je fume, j' veux pas aller en cours demain
> et Paris est si loin..​



*The Doors *- You're Lost Little Girl
[YOUTUBE]dU6KmZZUg8A&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## alèm (5 Février 2011)

allez moi aussi le coup de pouce pour la dame déprimée&#8230;

[YOUTUBE]jhsT0sp0rqs[/YOUTUBE]​
service ! 

_tu sors des chiottes d'une soirée LEA, tu ne sais plus avec qui tu étais, tu es raide (de partout), tu enlaces la première nana qui passe, elle te roule une bonne pelle à la saveur vodka et tu pars avec elle dans sa piaule&#8230; tu ne la reconnaitras pas le lundi suivant quand elle viendra te chercher après les cours&#8230; d'ailleurs, tu seras en train de tenir la main de la nana que tu as branché le lendemain de la soirée à la première heure de cours en Génétique&#8230;_


----------



## Pamoi (5 Février 2011)

un bon repas qui se termine ... un cognac (ou calva pour certains ... ) et Ray Davies  ... 

[YOUTUBE]mrmQB38aT5U[/YOUTUBE]

et puis Jim...

[YOUTUBE]4Jf_qaZEVLY[/YOUTUBE]

.
.
.
.
.
.


LA Woman pour suivre, certainement ... l'album ​


----------



## alèm (5 Février 2011)

[youtube]R4TJTbkXqxU[/youtube]​
_c'était une mauvaise idée de brancher cette belette qui commencera à te tromper tout de suite&#8230; tu resteras 3 ans avec elle&#8230; tu la tromperas aussi. Avec Blandine, un de tes futurs grands regrets, étonnant qu'une fille entièrement en jeans et doc martens te fasse bander pareil&#8230; elle t'emménera à un concert de Sonic Youth en t'assurant la place, le trajet et le lit&#8230; ce sera bon. Plus tard elle te reprochera d'être avec l'autre conne&#8230; mais ne quittera pas son mec non plus&#8230;_


----------



## HAL-9000 (5 Février 2011)

Un morceau minimal avec la voix de Thom Yorke, sublime&#8230;


Modeselektor feat. Thom Yorke - *The White Flash*
[YOUTUBE]watch?v=GgpFLPfWfg0&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## 'chon (6 Février 2011)

merci, merci! C'était dans un autre temps..
J'ai perdu le pull, gardé le parfum.. et j'apprends mieux les leçons..

Je reste toujours des heures à rien foutre, derrière la fenêtre, en fumant, pleurant un peu des fois mais c'est plus pareil.. 


[YOUTUBE]AhvLh8bG6Hg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## alèm (6 Février 2011)

[youtube]tU_68xRikG0[/youtube]​
_avant tout ça, il y avait eu la rupture avec Muriel à cause de cette petite brune_

(j'apprécie le fait que SY ait perdu le guitariste de ta vidéo pour gagner le bassiste de la mienne j'aime bien son jeu rond qui contraste avec les attaques abruptes de Kim)

_Plus tard au sortir d'une rupture difficile tu commenceras à aller voir des impros dans des squats sur les conseils de l'écrieur, tu sympathiseras avec le guitariste d'un vieux groupe plus que punk et depuis tu n'arrêteras plus d'être "dedans"_

[DM]x4evov_andy-moor_music[/DM]​
(ouais, on n'est jamais bien servi que par soi-même c'est une de mes vidéos avec l'accord d'Andy )


----------



## yvos (6 Février 2011)

[YOUTUBE]EgxevKwvbaQ[/YOUTUBE]


Sinon, sortie de la BO de Simon Werner a disparu la semaine dernière


----------



## IceandFire (6 Février 2011)

Je vois que l'on parle beaucoup de mes parents ici... vivement le mois de mars....


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2011)

A Place To Bury Strangers - To Fix The Gash in Your Head


[YOUTUBE]v5VXqHARqFA[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Toum'aï (6 Février 2011)

[YOUTUBE]zCkNu9OxThc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## 'chon (6 Février 2011)

Un dimanche à la mer.. 

et rien de tel pour faire tomber tout le sable!

[YOUTUBE]x5bk-4Y8gxE[/YOUTUBE]
:love:

putain j'en ai encore..! 

​


----------



## Pamoi (7 Février 2011)

[YOUTUBE]DgJnqAx5N9Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## stéphane33 (7 Février 2011)

Comment faites vous pour insérer vos vidéos dans le forum??


----------



## patlek (7 Février 2011)

On est des technos geeks qui codent comme tu causes... 
on te manie l' informatique avec les dix doigts comme si on en avait 20... 
On fait des trucs pas croyab, on te colle de la vidéo comme çà, les doigts dans le nez...
on est comme les types dans les films, on tape tchp tchp tchp tchp, plus vite que l' éclair et tchop on te fait apparaitre une vidéo.


----------



## Average Joe (7 Février 2011)

@ Toumai et Yvos : Ruts et Sonic Youth, toute ma jeunesse et même après ! Le meilleur concert des Youth que j'ai vu : au festival la Route du Rock à Saint-Malo en 2007. Ils reprenaient leur célèbre album _Daydream Nation_ en entier et dans l'ordre, à quatre seulement. Ils n'y avait que lors des rappels où Mark Ibold, leur "nouveau" bassiste a joué, vu qu'il s'agissait de morceau récents. L'expérience s'avéra d'autant plus inoubliable que la sono était on ne peut meilleure - la meilleure que j'ai jamais entendu dans un concert à vrai dire.  :love:

En ce qui concerne Ruts, on peut dire que je les aurai écoutés, eux aussi ! Je les connais depuis 1983. En avril 84 j'ai aussi découvert et enregistré sur cassette ce qu'a produit leur suite, Ruts D.C. formé après la mort de Malcolm Owen. Le groupe se composait alors des trois survivants (Segs Jennings devenant le chanteur principal) plus Gary Barnacle, un clavier et cuivres assez connu à l'époque. Ils n'ont à ma connaissance sorti qu'un seul album, _Animal Now_ paru en 1981. Henry Rollins de Black Flag a toujours été un grand fan de Ruts. Il a d'ailleurs remplacé Owen lors d'une reformation il y a quelques années dont les gains devaient financer le traitement contre le cancer que subissait Paul Fox, le guitariste. Il aura joué pour ainsi dire jusqu'au dernier moment puisque la chimio n'a pas suffi et il est mort finalement  donc R.I.P. Paul Fox et Malcolm Owen...


----------



## patlek (7 Février 2011)

stéphane33 a dit:


> Comment faites vous pour insérer vos vidéos dans le forum??



bon:


tu vois un tout peztit truc noir et rouge dans la fenetre quand tu fais "repondre"

tu cliques dessus, et çà donne 2 balises

[YOU TUBE][/YOUT UBE]

Entre ces balises, il faut mettre le code de la vidéo

exemple de vidéo:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pKnLOmHh11A&feature=fvsr

Faut prendre ce qu' il y a apres v=

pas tout

et le coller entre les balises:

[YOU TUBE]pKnLOmHh11A[/YOUT UBE]

Et si je retire les espacces que j' ai mis pour que tout reste visible:

[YOUTUBE]pKnLOmHh11A[/YOUTUBE]

Et a nous la bonne humeur!!


----------



## stéphane33 (7 Février 2011)

patlek a dit:


> bon:
> 
> 
> tu vois un tout peztit truc noir et rouge dans la fenetre quand tu fais "repondre"
> ...



Merci!


----------



## HAL-9000 (7 Février 2011)

Une bonne veille daubasse Electro-Techno pour changer. Ca s'écoute, sans plus


*Ilan Tenenbaum* - From Dusk Till Dawn
[YOUTUBE]ilo6pnFRnXU[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Pamoi (7 Février 2011)

[YOUTUBE]uAsV5-Hv-7U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## rabisse (7 Février 2011)

:love::love::love::love::love:

[YOUTUBE]_QXJ3OXWaOY[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]hLIrS5dtTZI[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]hRyDB4RWJdw[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]HTaO_j8fK_g[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## KARL40 (7 Février 2011)

Pas encore pu écouter le nouvel album de ZONE LIBRE
Alors pour patienter .....

[YOUTUBE]FCp2i7IDcuM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## teo (8 Février 2011)

Un vieux machin, bien tristouille bon pour le moral - _Happy Valentine_ de *Miss Kittin*, sur son *I Com*


Heureusement, y'a _Meet Sue be she_  qui va suivre et celui-ci est nettement plus vif et rigolo.







J'aime toujours autant cet album, et cette photo.

_Exhale !_


----------



## Pamoi (8 Février 2011)

En parlant de truc tristouille ...

[YOUTUBE]tj4OgWq5OmE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## alèm (8 Février 2011)

je reviens sur ce titre de Iris & Arm, j'ai acheté ce beau disque en vrai, parce qu'il est rudement plus beau qu'une simple jaquette numérique, l'objet est classe. et depuis hier ce morceau me fout un bon coup positif au moral&#8230;

http://irisarm.bandcamp.com/track/les-courants-forts


----------



## rabisse (8 Février 2011)

A toi, mon vieux cornemuseux.
La marée est haute et toi tu pars à la renverse.

[YOUTUBE]4JPHNuAAZDE[/YOUTUBE]​
Kousked mad.


----------



## da capo (8 Février 2011)

17 ans, l'irlande était superbe sous ce soleil durable et inattendu.
Nous revenions d'une sortie en mer et nous partagions le poisson cuit sur le bois.

Dans la nuit, un baisier et puis plus rien ; nous sommes partis le lendemain.

La radio passait :

[YOUTUBE]oc-P8oDuS0Q[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## alèm (8 Février 2011)

da capo a dit:


> 17 ans, l'irlande était superbe sous ce soleil durable et inattendu.
> Nous revenions d'une sortie en mer et nous partagions le poisson cuit sur le bois.
> 
> Dans la nuit, un baisier et puis plus rien ; nous sommes partis le lendemain.
> ...



la dernière fois que j'ai entendu ce morceau c'était à un anniversaire skins apolitiques au Mondo Bizarro à Rennes, c'était la fin du set pour causes administratives 

les flics étaient venus rappeler l'heure et dire que la prochaine fois que des psychos bastonnaient un faf, il faudrait le faire avec moins de bruit dans la rue 

un skin me tendait une bière en hurlant bourré "t'es un pote à Rico, j'ai hésité : soit te pêter la gueule, soit te payer une bière ! t'as l'air cool ! à ta santé !"
bonne idée le harrington, la chemise ben sherman et les doc martens pour aller au concert de fado juste avant en fait


----------



## patlek (8 Février 2011)

Les concerts rennais...

Moi, c' était aux "tontons flingueurs", un groupe de pub rock trés sympa...

[YOUTUBE]l0FvIv90ceM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## teo (9 Février 2011)

Podcast#173 de TSugi, avec Ralf Kollmann, un des fondateurs du label teuton Mobilee :love:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2011)

[YOUTUBE]b9lBBR4JuXc[/YOUTUBE]




_Salut Tura, tu f'ras la bise à Lux pour moi._​


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2011)

Un bon vieux Candlemass - le clip vaut pour l'apparition du chanteur (faut patienter un peu).
Trop bien, hé, hé.

[YOUTUBE]-3uvf0cn0jo[/YOUTUBE]​ 
@alèm : ouais, ouais, j'ai fini par écouter Iris & Arm, le titre de ton lien, là, plus haut et ouais, OK, c'est vrai, c'est bien.​ 
Ah, et parce que malgré tout, je reste très _mainstream_, en ce moment, j'écoute beaucoup ça : ​ 
[YOUTUBE]bg4zfSYTJKc[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## bobbynountchak (9 Février 2011)

Tiens, ça parlait beatles pas loin d'ici... 
La reprise qui déboite.

[YOUTUBE]Px05vGKthlY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## HAL-9000 (9 Février 2011)

teo a dit:


> Un vieux machin, bien tristouille bon pour le moral - _Happy Valentine_ de *Miss Kittin*, sur son *I Com*



Happy Violentine plutôt non ?


----------



## teo (10 Février 2011)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Happy Violentine plutôt non ?



Pb de tag et de&#8230; proximité de date, j'imagine 

_Happy Violentine_, oui, bien sûr 




HAL-9000 a dit:


> Une bonne veille daubasse Electro-Techno pour changer. Ca s'écoute, sans plus&#8230;
> 
> 
> *Ilan Tenenbaum* - From Dusk Till Dawn
> [YOUTUBE]ilo6pnFRnXU[/YOUTUBE]​



Ouais, bon quand même et y'en faudra toujours, pour éviter la mauvaise en attendant la meilleure ; allez, un coup de Download Helper et hop, à convertir&#8230;

Et pour la Nuit et ses fantômes, Tangerine Dream et ses DM 4 (ses Dream Mixes 4, donc).
Et dire qu'ils ont commencé à jouer avant ma naissance


----------



## Philippe (10 Février 2011)

teo a dit:


> Et pour la Nuit et ses fantômes, Tangerine Dream et ses DM 4 (ses Dream Mixes 4, donc).
> Et dire qu'ils ont commencé à jouer avant ma naissance



Teo  !!! je suis alors bien plus âgé que toi ( hélas ... peut-être ... ) mais ce groupe a littéralement changé ma jeunesse - et donc toute ma vie. Ce que Froese et Schulze ont fait après ... c'était peut-être mieux encore, plus élaboré, plus "planant", plus dans l'esprit de l'époque. Je les ai vus à Bruxelles, dans les années '70. Tout le monde avait un pétard à la bouche, et tout le monde s'entendait bien 

Ce qu'il en reste ... quelques extraits sur YT que l'on peut trouver facilement grâce au moteur de recherche  mais qui écoute encore ça ? je ne sais pas, je ne veux pas me prononcer ni encore moins juger de l'intérêt qu'il y a à poster ici autant de vidéos - qui les regarde ? Les concerts, c'est irremplaçable   - et ce, quel que soit le genre. Des musiciens qui s'expriment, devant un public ... quel pied !!!  Heureusement il reste les disques


----------



## alèm (10 Février 2011)

Philippe a dit:


> Teo  !!! je suis alors bien plus âgé que toi



plus vieux qu'Amok et P77 ?! OH mon dieu ! :affraid: :affraid:


----------



## teo (10 Février 2011)

@ Philippe: j'ai découvert quelques albums de TD dans les années 80, un de mes demi-frères avaient des K7. Pas vraiment de souvenirs. Puis j'ai découvert cet album/DM4 dans la maison de disque pour qui je travaillais à l'époque, ils importaient en France. Je ne connais donc que ça à vrai dire. Il y a tellement de trucs à écouter&#8230;
Pour les vidéos postées ici, c'est surtout une façon de découvrir le son, je regarde rarement les vidéos pour ma part. Il y a des merveilles, mais ça prend du temps de faire le tri. Il y a tellement de bouses. Et surtout, je peux faire autre chose en écoutant de la musique alors que rester planté devant l'écran pour regarder la vidéo, ça va 3mn&#8230;

@ Alèm: j'ai quand même pas l'âge d'Amok ou P77    

Ce matin, je laisse Genius en mode Soul/Funk, balance entre des extraits du Box Set Stax/Volt Recordings et des vieux Prince.


----------



## thunderheart (10 Février 2011)

groupe découvert ce matin sur France Inter
http://www.deezer.com/fr/#music/viva-and-the-diva


----------



## Pamoi (10 Février 2011)

[YOUTUBE]qYTrJOd25hE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mobyduck (10 Février 2011)

*Billy Paul* - Your Song

[YOUTUBE]scTF627qzjU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## 'chon (11 Février 2011)

Ce soir je veux tout !

[YOUTUBE]ucZRore0-EE[/YOUTUBE]


​


----------



## teo (11 Février 2011)

Juste là, le nouveau Mogwai, _Hardcore Will Never Die, But You Will _.
En streaming complet avant sa sortie le 15 février chez Rolling Stones&#8230;








[Edit]
@ chon : toujours aussi chaud, non ?
"Dig if U will the picture
Of U and I engaged in a kiss
The sweat of your body covers me
Can U my darling
Can U picture this?"


----------



## stéphane33 (11 Février 2011)

[YOUTUBE]HoR6YQ1V8ks[/YOUTUBE]

Un bel hommage à Harrisson...
Le meilleur reste à la fin!


----------



## Anonyme (11 Février 2011)

Ok, ils étaient sapés différents. Mais ta vu ta chtron là, en 78.

Il en reste Psycho Killer. :love:



[YOUTUBE]l5zFsy9VIdM[/YOUTUBE]


Tu oublies la vision quadri, tu me bouffes cette caps et tu viens danser , là , maintenant !​


----------



## da capo (11 Février 2011)

[YOUTUBE]Lwj5_SNWYc8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## HAL-9000 (11 Février 2011)

A chaque fois que je tombe sur ce clip je ne peux m'empêcher de sourire 


*Queen* - I Want To Break Free
[YOUTUBE]eM8Ss28zjcE&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Anonyme (11 Février 2011)

Nashe Radio et Maximum : 

http://www.moskva.fm/


----------



## Anonyme (11 Février 2011)

da capo a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]VF :love: [/YOUTUE]




Promis, demain j'arrête de mastiquer le tapis. Demain.

[YOUTUBE]WhXnEWNEflA&[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## shogun HD (12 Février 2011)

[YOUTUBE]pjU-XVcbX_A[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## teo (12 Février 2011)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> A chaque fois que je tombe sur ce clip je ne peux m'empêcher de sourire
> 
> 
> *Queen* - I Want To Break Free
> [YOUTUBE]eM8Ss28zjcE&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]​



J'adore ce clip moi aussi, il me met toujours de bonne humeur ! 
Mercury me mettait diablement mal à l'aise à l'époque (le côté clone et trav' auquel je n'arrivais pas trop à me reconnaitre) mais ces 4 gars avec cette simple vidéo, si drôle et si provocatrice, ont aidé à façonner ce que je suis aujourd'hui, comme Nomi, Somerville, FGTH et quelques autres. 

Et un joli pied de nez à l'esprit libéral consumériste des Reagan et Thatcher alors aux affaires&#8230;

La référence à Nijinski et L'après-midi d'un faune est toujours aussi, comme Mercury &#8212; damn this guy was hot  ! :love: &#8212;  &#8230;  sexe 

Là, Inner City, _Watcha Gonna Do With My Lovin' [Def Mix]_, sur la compil _Paradise Garage_.


----------



## itako (12 Février 2011)

[YOUTUBE]oOT2-OTebx0[/YOUTUBE]​
Un vrai bijou, pour peu qu'il soit écouté avec le matos approprié.


----------



## 'chon (13 Février 2011)

Chez mon voisin y'a tout ce qu'il faut.. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h33 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h17 ----------

Hello Goodbye:love: Dans le contexte


[YOUTUBE]pyjqVd0RSoE[/YOUTUBE]
​


----------



## KARL40 (14 Février 2011)

Un nouvel album de RADIOHEAD samedi ...

http://next.liberation.fr/musique/01012319903-un-nouvel-album-de-radiohead-samedi

La CB va chauffer pour une "vraie" version de l'album ....


----------



## maiwen (14 Février 2011)

The Local Native - Gorilla Manor​

et la vidéo du "concert à emporter", qui est sacrément chouette  :love:

[YOUTUBE]6hhE_sqJG3g[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Selthis (14 Février 2011)

KARL40 a dit:


> Un nouvel album de RADIOHEAD samedi ...
> 
> http://next.liberation.fr/musique/01012319903-un-nouvel-album-de-radiohead-samedi
> 
> La CB va chauffer pour une "vraie" version de l'album ....



Vu le contenu de la box, je trouve le prix correct.
Apparemment le titre serait inspiré du film Inception de C. Nolan (Thom l'a adoré) et Donwood nous pond encore une pochette originale (pas la meilleure, c'est certain, mais originale).

Une grande news pour la musique  Vivement samedi !


----------



## HAL-9000 (14 Février 2011)

En ce lundi soir


Lynyrd Skynyrd - *Simple Man*
[YOUTUBE]nFl0nlHaWa4[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## teo (14 Février 2011)

*Banco de Gaia*, _Last train to Lhasa_, la version album, 11 mn 44.

1995, déjà


----------



## 'chon (15 Février 2011)

Such good Guys.. 

[YOUTUBE]7KbiT0HE1yk[/YOUTUBE]

your Bloody Valentine
​


----------



## Macbeth (15 Février 2011)

Bon ce morceau là je le suraime !!

[YOUTUBE]_jAA1ly0eLk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## alèm (15 Février 2011)

Macbeth a dit:


> Bon ce morceau là je le suraime !!
> 
> [YOUTUBE]_jAA1ly0eLk[/YOUTUBE]



ouais, j'aime bien DMST (pas "des MST") mais ils peuvent être décevants en concerts

par contre "suraimer" c'est moche, très.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Février 2011)

Faisait longtemps que j'avais pas écouté ça, tiens.

[YOUTUBE]LWmCNe6NG40[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Anonyme (15 Février 2011)

[YOUTUBE]MzmVeOBxj7Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## teo (16 Février 2011)

Petite soirée entre ami-es samedi dernier, pour fêter le _l&#7877; t&#7871;t nguyên &#273;án_, le nouvel an vietnamien  Excellente soirée.
Et découverte que nous avions un album fétiche en commun : _Bis ans Ende der Welt (Original Filmmusik)_, la BO du film de Wim Wenders. _Until the end of the world_, en anglais et _Jusqu'au bout du monde_ en français.
Je l'ai acheté à Genève à la sortie du film, c'était la version allemande (CHuisse oblige), sans le morceau de U2 (_Until the end of the world_) et le _Move with me_ de Neney Cherry dans une version alternative à la version single (quasi sans vocals, j'étais super frustré avant de trouver la version sur un de ses albums).
Ce film - difficile à trouver depuis - a été un choc pour moi à l'époque.
1990 qui se projette en 1999. Wenders demande à des pointures de créer un titre de ce qu'ils imaginent créer dans 10 ans, pour le millénaire.
Je passe sur le film. À part qu'il y a ce bout du monde, cette Australie si lointaine. En 1992, je pars là-bas, avec une demi-douzaine de cassettes. Découverte. Voyage. Walkman sur les oreilles. Elles sont encore à la cave. Mais cet album il est immense, comme ce continent.

Tout les morceaux sont toujours aussi bons, 20 après. Y'a juste toujours U2 qui me gave, mais leur titre est encore pas trop mal. C'est juste la voix de Bono en fait qui me crispe
Des ambiances, des idées qui se balladent et reviennent. Des flashs d'images, de sons, des pixels, des idées de voitures qui sont guidées par  satellite, entre capitales et petites routes de montagnes, des sensations de poussière sur un sol rouge, des ambiances de paysages urbains Et un son plus rock-folk qu'électronique. Un goût de bourbon dans la bouche.

Julee Cruise (reprise d'un titre d'Elvis Presley), Neney Cherry, Lou Reed, Can, REM, Elvis Costello, Nick Cave, Patty et Fred Smith, Depeche Mode Jane Siberry et k. d. lang, T-Bone Burnett, Crime & The City Solution (mon préféré je crois, avec NC), Daniel Lanois et Graeme Revell pour les thèmes. 

Neney Cherry, là, c'est le contre-point, électronique, c'est du trip hop, du Massive Attack, tout en travelling glissant avec grâce à travers une soirée, une voie rapide, des néons filés, des parkings souterrains ou des aires d'autoroute, les allées des métros du monde). Sublime voix semi-rap, semi chant. *Move with me*. Le texte est superbe, le refrain, si beau, si fort (So move with me* I'm strong enough to be weak in your arms* / Move with me I'm strong enough to be real in your arms).



> Into a world I plunge thru my headphones, escape into the streetlight
> I begin to believe in destiny when my surroundings in rhythm with me
> I'm just a grain of sand walking in a sea of people
> I look around me and my name is just someone
> ...



[YOUTUBE]EzbQSjn5tZ8[/YOUTUBE]










L'an 2000 est loin. Loin de ce qu'on avait pu imaginer. Mais ce son est là. Tant pis pour nos rêves.
Nous rêverons cette nuit.


----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Février 2011)

Pour fêter le retour de JPTK d'ici deux heure, je lui offre ce pur moment de bonheur musical.
Tiens, c'est cadeau :love:

[YOUTUBE]yCX1qgmnVDA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (16 Février 2011)

Oh merde, je n'aurais pas dû mettre le son, je vais avoir cette merdasse innomable dans la tête toute l'après-midi.
Pouah !

Allez, pour se laver les oreilles, un petit rappel du concert d'hier soir.

[YOUTUBE]YEMeBTmiX4g[/YOUTUBE]

(Concert... Sympa - plus un groupe studio que de scène, je trouve, malgré des morceaux qui déchirent leur maman.)


----------



## jpmiss (16 Février 2011)

PonkHead a dit:


> (Concert... Sympa - plus un groupe studio que de scène, je trouve, malgré des morceaux qui déchirent leur maman.)


Mon dieu quelle horreur! 
Le métal "symphonique" c'est vraiment insupportable! J'ose même pas imaginer ça en concert 
Heureusement que c'est tellement mal foutu que ça risque pas de tourner en boucle dans la tête. 

Bon allez, pour se laver les oreilles:

[YOUTUBE]ebJ2brErERQ[/YOUTUBE]

Pas que je sois hyper fan des Foo Fighters mais le morceau passe bien et le clip est excellent.
Lemmy Powah!  :love:


----------



## JPTK (16 Février 2011)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Pour fêter le retour de JPTK d'ici deux heure, je lui offre ce pur moment de bonheur musical.
> Tiens, c'est cadeau :love:



*HÈ J'AI DÉJÀ ÉTÉ BANNI 3 MOIS C'EST PAS POUR ME PUNIR ENCORE EN PLUS APRÈS HEIN !!*


----------



## yvos (16 Février 2011)

Reformation du groupe Electrelane et concerts à venir prochainement 

Râaaa je les aime :love::love:

[YOUTUBE]0hLgKnwS41k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## alèm (16 Février 2011)

JPTK a dit:


> *HÈ J'AI DÉJÀ ÉTÉ BANNI 3 MOIS C'EST PAS POUR ME PUNIR ENCORE EN PLUS APRÈS HEIN !!*



on se calme mon lapin, on se calme. allez, respire, doucement, voilà, reprends ton souffle. Dou-ce-ment. voilà, tu vois ! ça va mieux ?

j'ai été débanni après un an et demi. alors tes 3 mois si tu savais ce que j'en pense ! petit joueur !


edit publicitaire :

pour célébrer ma barbe, mon pote Charlie Mars qui a fait le clip et parce que Rebekka est cool&#8230; 

[YOUTUBE]28drKrrCUBQ[/YOUTUBE]

et pour les geeks comme Mackie, réalisé au 5D, les décors sont issus du Maillé-Brézé, typically nantish​


----------



## macinside (16 Février 2011)

mais je suis pas geek, je suis un chieur , tien pour la peine 

[YOUTUBE]kEujY4_XxL8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## KARL40 (16 Février 2011)

yvos a dit:


> Reformation du groupe Electrelane et concerts à venir prochainement
> 
> Râaaa je les aime :love::love:



Et bien en voila une bonne nouvelle ....
Leur séparation n'aura pas été trop longue 

[YOUTUBE]cQLxeWN1ztE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## jpmiss (17 Février 2011)

yvos a dit:


> Reformation du groupe Electrelane et concerts à venir prochainement
> 
> Râaaa je les aime :love::love:


Une SG et une Rickenbacker, c'est clair que ces demoiselles ont du goût


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (17 Février 2011)

[youtube]T7WAGRP45iE[/youtube]


----------



## Pamoi (17 Février 2011)

.​ .
.
.

[YOUTUBE]louXPUW7tHU[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Anonyme (17 Février 2011)

[YOUTUBE]aOY_UV9GhIM[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## bobbynountchak (17 Février 2011)

Allez hop petit plaisir :

L'original :
[YOUTUBE]3_h_4_xFcb0[/YOUTUBE]

Et la reprise. :love:
[YOUTUBE]98jpKmT0u00[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## shogun HD (17 Février 2011)

excellent remix à mon goût :love:

[YOUTUBE]zCYNS420h2U[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## macinside (17 Février 2011)

Enrico Macias - highway to hell 

[YOUTUBE]9G3zhxBHK3Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## patlek (17 Février 2011)

bof... çà ressemble plutot a un fake.

En effet...

[YOUTUBE]GSpMDFPxbfg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Selthis (18 Février 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DhhWWGEzRL0&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pamoi (18 Février 2011)

A propos de mashup, en voici un excellent par DJ Lobsterdust :love:

[YOUTUBE]z4TzlFDkLys[/YOUTUBE]

_je l'ai peut-être déjà posté, d'ailleurs ..._ _me rappelle plus_ :rose:


----------



## teo (18 Février 2011)

tiens dans les mashups, ceux de Mashups Industries
le suivant fait partie de ma liste _high as a kyte_ que je suis en train d'écouter et c'est mon préféré pour 2010:
_Silent Supernova Of Mine_ avec _autoKratz vs. Zoot Woman vs. Mr. Hudson_ de *DJ Clive$ter* (Mashups Vol. 13)
suivront _Juliet_ et son _Avalon (EP)_ et la BO de Sunshine (_John Murphy, Underworld, I am Kloot_).





Special Snowball' message to Mado, Wip, Mr. Awesome and some others not less loved : _~ : We'll take a holiday, you know I'd love you better : ~_ - Hope all is right for U all


----------



## wath68 (18 Février 2011)

PJ Harvey - Let England Shake

[YOUTUBE]I2Qlb0qFLFE[/YOUTUBE]

et la version live que je trouve géniale ... voire meilleure que l'originale.

[YOUTUBE]k0M5MFryU3c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (18 Février 2011)

[YOUTUBE]c8qrwON1-zE[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Anonyme (18 Février 2011)

Voilà ce que ça beugle chez moi, ce soir

[YOUTUBE]iN1rtKGukso[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## da capo (18 Février 2011)

PonkHead a dit:


> Voilà ce que ça beugle chez moi, ce soir​



tu sais quoi ?
j'ai écouté juqu'au bout  !


----------



## HAL-9000 (18 Février 2011)

teo a dit:


> tiens dans les mashups, ceux de Mashups Industries




Très bon site, que je vais m'empresser de visiter 
Sinon je préfère le morceau Kosheen vs. Vitalic pour ma part 


Sinon le nouveau Radiohead sort ce WE :style:


----------



## wath68 (18 Février 2011)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Sinon le nouveau Radiohead sort ce WE :style:


Il est déjà sortit, un jour à l'avance 

*Radiohead - Lotus Flower*
[YOUTUBE]cfOa1a8hYP8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Selthis (18 Février 2011)

Je pense qu'il faut s'attendre à un CD2 dans pas longtemps (2 vinyles prévu, seulement 8 morceaux, pleins de morceaux du groupe Atoms For Peace qui ne sont pas dessus...)

J'ai fais une petite review ici : 
http://www.oscomputer.fr/forums/viewtopic.php?pid=98#p98


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2011)

ou les restes d'une soirée bien allumée...



[DM]x82s8_revolting-cocks-attack-ships-on-fir_music[/DM]


:love:
​


----------



## teo (19 Février 2011)

déjà évoqué ici il y a peu, mais ce mixtape est vraiment pas mal, ça se termine avec Laurie Anderson et O Superman (For Massenet) :love:

_Felix Da Housecat & Diddy Present: Lectro Black - Last Train to Paris Mixtape_ sur *Last Train to Paris Mixtape @ RCRD LBL.com*







Puis ce sera _Assault On Precinct 13 Main Theme (feat. Romain Turzi)_ et le *Zombie Zombie Plays John Carpenter - EP*, *Massive Attack* et _Heligoland (Deluxe Version)_, puis Moderat, The Streets


----------



## KARL40 (20 Février 2011)

Si vous avez 10 minutes à perdre, essayez de reconnaitre ces albums en Lego 

Et pour rester dans le sujet ...

[YOUTUBE]q27BfBkRHbs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## teo (20 Février 2011)

Germanophilie

Moderat et Moderat (Deluxe Version)

_A New Error_

[YOUTUBE]5w0JSVGh3E0[/YOUTUBE]

Je rêve à un long métrage de Wim Wenders avec Solveig Dommartin et Bruno Ganz, avec Moderat et Kalkbrenner aux platines.
Ça serait un film en noir et blanc qui se passerait à Berlin et parlerait de l'Europe, du monde et des anges.


----------



## maiwen (20 Février 2011)

teo a dit:


> Germanophilie
> 
> Moderat et Moderat (Deluxe Version)



:love: :soupir: tu sais parler aux maïwen toi  :love:


----------



## Average Joe (20 Février 2011)

Bon, là, la dernière chose écoutée était... Un morceau de ma propre production en cours de transfert sur Garageband  Ça faisait un moment que je devais m'y remettre, dont acte...


----------



## teo (20 Février 2011)

_From Mediterranea With Love_, le EP de *Duran Duran*, offert à Noël sur le Store.

Ouch ! je viens juste de me prendre 25 ans dans la gueule avec _Ordinary Love_ 
Le plus drôle, c'est les guitares, style on est des vrais rockers qui ont du poil aux pattes.

_Oh boys, aren't you afraid to be ridiculous ?_







et quelle pochette hideuse


----------



## Chang (21 Février 2011)

Arrivage du dimanche soir, espoir ... :rateau: ...

*Brand New Wayo - Funk, Fast Times & Nigerian Boogie Badness 1979-1983*






(clic)

*Blake Baxter - Our Luv'*

[YOUTUBE]9TuSSU_gmvE[/YOUTUBE]

*Julio Basmore - Everyone Needs A Theme Tune*

[YOUTUBE]jiEej8UXJlw[/YOUTUBE]

Un mix s'impose ...  ...

​


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (21 Février 2011)

[youtube]3_sSnLmJN78[/youtube]


----------



## teo (21 Février 2011)

Chang a dit:


> Arrivage du dimanche soir, espoir ... :rateau: ...
> 
> *Brand New Wayo - Funk, Fast Times & Nigerian Boogie Badness 1979-1983*
> 
> ...



je connaissais pas cette version du _Our love_ de Donna Summer&#8230; peut-on trouver le morceau en vente en ligne en digital ? Je ne trouve que le vinyl et encore, il est apparemment souvent épuisé.
Il est bien sur Deezer mais je suis pas fan de la plateforme&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2011)

da capo a dit:


> tu sais quoi ?
> j'ai écouté juqu'au bout !


 
Ce n'est pas sale...
Hé, hé, hé.

Allez, une autre, même album, de quoi continuer à remuer la tête :

[YOUTUBE]Ld0vt8ew3_c[/YOUTUBE]

_Je suis méchant_
_PonkHead est méchant_
_et il va faire mal à beaucoup d'personnes..._


----------



## DeepDark (21 Février 2011)

[YOUTUBE]jtE62pFC8jU[/YOUTUBE]



> Une lumineuse noirceur. Loxymore colle bien à lunivers musical de BEAK>. Projet parallèle du producteur Geoff Barrow, âme fondatrice de Portishead, Beak> se promène dans un enfer sonore teinté de brillances atmosphériques. En un album aux vertus hypnotiques, le trio que lAnglais forme avec les musiciens Matt Williams (Team Brick) et Billy Fuller (Fuzz Against Junk) réactive le krautrock de Can et les saturations psychédéliques de Silver Apples. A linverse des productions savamment retravaillées de Portishead, Beak> a misé sur la spontanéité en enregistrant ses compositions sinueuses en douze jours chrono. Le répertoire du groupe privilégie ainsi dans sa suite de fracas sonores les expérimentations et les divagations. Beak>, cest un train fantôme qui aime plus que tout dérailler dans lobscurité. Voix spectrales et claviers hantés viennent compléter ce voyage au bout de la nuit où la complainte fait autant loi que foi. Ensorcelant.


Source

je n'aurais pas pu mieux résumer
c'est dutoutbon


----------



## macarel (21 Février 2011)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;7883492 a dit:
			
		

> [youtube]3_sSnLmJN78[/youtube]



Tèh, ça me fait penser à ça: , c'est quand j'étais hippie:love: (encore, mais ça ne se voit plus)

[YOUTUBE]gXxiLs0GEG8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## HAL-9000 (21 Février 2011)

teo a dit:


> je connaissais pas cette version du _Our love_ de Donna Summer peut-on trouver le morceau en vente en ligne en digital ? Je ne trouve que le vinyl et encore, il est apparemment souvent épuisé.
> Il est bien sur Deezer mais je suis pas fan de la plateforme




Dipso sur Spotify à l'achat


----------



## teo (22 Février 2011)

Good to know, il a l'air moins cher : sur Spotify les prix sont TTC ou HT ? Sur Juno, les prix semblent être hors taxe et j'arrive à 2&#8364; le titre en France en 320 kbps.


----------



## IceandFire (22 Février 2011)

Chan Chan...Pour toi mon ami...Vaya Con Dios...


----------



## elKBron (22 Février 2011)

Un groupe finlandais, mélangeant habilement heavy metal et folk. Là, ils chantent en finnois... S'il y a des volontaires pour traduire, à part le mot "Tequila" (ça je comprends )

[YOUTUBE]wzEahz7pa7k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## HAL-9000 (22 Février 2011)

teo a dit:


> Good to know, il a l'air moins cher : sur Spotify les prix sont TTC ou HT ? Sur Juno, les prix semblent être hors taxe et j'arrive à 2&#8364; le titre en France en 320 kbps.



Sur spotify 0,99&#8364; TTC en 192kbps, pas d'autre encodage dispo.


----------



## 'chon (22 Février 2011)

_in the flesh
_in the night

[YOUTUBE]QKCC54ywC3k[/YOUTUBE]

_in the forest_

​


----------



## l'écrieur (23 Février 2011)

teo a dit:


> je connaissais pas cette version du _Our love_ de Donna Summer peut-on trouver le morceau en vente en ligne en digital ? Je ne trouve que le vinyl et encore, il est apparemment souvent épuisé.
> Il est bien sur Deezer mais je suis pas fan de la plateforme



Got it...


----------



## rabisse (23 Février 2011)

[YOUTUBE]Ir9x4E3fSDY[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## thunderheart (23 Février 2011)

[YOUTUBE]Eh44QPT1mPE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## HAL-9000 (23 Février 2011)

*Radiohead* - Little by Little
[YOUTUBE]8vMDKg4MMN8[/YOUTUBE]​
_The dark cell
The pit of my soul
The last one out of the box
The one who broke this spell
Little by little by hook or by crook
I&#8217;m such a tease
And you&#8217;re such a flirt
Once you&#8217;ve been hurt
You&#8217;ve been around enough
Little by little by hook or by crook
Never get nervous
Never get judged
I&#8217;m no idiot
I should look
Your clue on hold, snapped up
Crawling with my love
The last one out of the box
The one that broke the seal
Obligation
Complication
Routines and schedules
Drug and kill you
Kill you
Little by little by hook or by crook
Never get nervous
Never get judged
I&#8217;m no idiot
I should look​_


----------



## thunderheart (24 Février 2011)

[YOUTUBE]3Im8jSBddfE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## KARL40 (24 Février 2011)

Dernier album de ZONE LIBRE "Les contes du chaos"

Morceau de fermeture de l'album "aiguise-moi ça" 

[YOUTUBE]VCb_phwzjiw[/YOUTUBE]

_"Et si on a croisé dans le bordel, nos deux musiques entre elles
Gros bâtards de guitares et de cités dortoirs
C'est qu'on adore bien s'occuper de notre clientèle
Viens ! Donne ta gorge qu'on aiguise nos scalpels"

_


----------



## 'chon (24 Février 2011)

Faces​

[YOUTUBE]8xpVTUy4zDc[/YOUTUBE]

​


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (25 Février 2011)

[youtube]oB-YgRhegMA[/youtube]


----------



## teo (25 Février 2011)

*Zombie Zombie Plays John Carpenter - EP* + *Nathan Fake* la version live de _The Sky was Pink_ par *Paul Kalkbrenner*

Il faut que je trouve le film The Thing 


[YOUTUBE]yM7n8vv0nuI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## thunderheart (25 Février 2011)

[YOUTUBE]GaxZPP-lRN0[/YOUTUBE]

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h23 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h39 ----------

[YOUTUBE]9IRM-ChUt4M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mobyduck (25 Février 2011)

*Bruce Springsteen & The E Street Band* - American Skin (41 Shots)
[YOUTUBE]eB453G1ggpo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fab'Fab (25 Février 2011)

[YOUTUBE]Lcu7OCIqlqE[/YOUTUBE]

:love::love::love:


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (25 Février 2011)

[youtube]QdpnKY1UnBY[/youtube]


----------



## Anonyme (25 Février 2011)

_Encore emplis des larsens du live de Siglo XX, la José Cuervo capsulée à la mesca tournant dans l'habitacle, nous dévorions le bitume et ses traces blanches qui nous emportait là haut, dans cette station reculée, dans ce club  où Nacht & Nebel, Borghezia, Neon Judgement les faisaient toutes danser. 

L'oeil étincelant et le smile carnassier, on était là.

80's Powa._



[YOUTUBE]O5YBPRjQfuM[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## PATOCHMAN (25 Février 2011)

[YOUTUBE]C4z2PIZ-0CU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (25 Février 2011)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Y'a pas que Vezoul qu'est con...]





Mignon et pas faux.


Quoique  l'on peut encore faire mieux.

[YOUTUBE]9e5cqe_JE0Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## patlek (26 Février 2011)

Faut revenir aux vieux machins:

[YOUTUBE]YIkUxty74aQ[/YOUTUBE]

çà swingue!!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Février 2011)

vova a dit:


> Quoique  l'on peut encore faire mieux.



Toujours ! :style:

[YOUTUBE]sDM80EHnWv4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## alèm (26 Février 2011)

[DM]xh2rd1_resistenz-le-chat-de-cheshire_creation[/DM]​


----------



## 'chon (26 Février 2011)

_*Warm Leatherette and nightclubbing

Just living my life..
:style:


*_​


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2011)

*She Cracked*



[YOUTUBE]SCsASTGNNms[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## thunderheart (27 Février 2011)

[YOUTUBE]zl6VZ_q1irI[/YOUTUBE]

10H


----------



## alèm (27 Février 2011)

[YOUTUBE]5y783vdREQA[/YOUTUBE]

:love:  sacré Antoine ! :love:​


----------



## teo (27 Février 2011)

_Vinc's Summer 2010 Mix (take 3) _de *Wensen* aka _Chang_ sur ces forums 

J'aime !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h55 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h52 ----------

Pitin, l'Intégrale *ABBA* a du bon.

_The Day Before You Came_

J'en pleurerai presque.

[YOUTUBE]1HnOFwqpLRQ[/YOUTUBE]


Puis, plus fort, plus de son, avec _NY Is Killing Me_ de *Gil Scott-Heron and Jamie xx* sur We_'re New Here_.

XXXthX2F.


----------



## TiteLine (27 Février 2011)

[YOUTUBE]uXVjWTxvYVQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## fedo (28 Février 2011)

après Jaz Coleman (Killing Joke) fait chevalier des arts et des lettres il y a quelques mois, c'est au tour de Trent Reznor (Nine Inch Nails)d'être couronné !
oscar de la meilleure musique pour The Social Network.

décidément l'indus a le vent en poupe.

et de circonstances
[YOUTUBE]-90SRUJXydM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## thunderheart (28 Février 2011)

[YOUTUBE]_aIhh9nFYv4[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]M82KgyZXOXM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## roukinaton (28 Février 2011)

[YOUTUBE]d5qgLBrvcXo[/YOUTUBE]

Indemodable....

[YOUTUBE]0yNXarr_yr4&feature[/YOUTUBE]​
Itou...


----------



## thunderheart (28 Février 2011)

[YOUTUBE]TKYALsp-sIg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (1 Mars 2011)

[youtube]QjI8DABTCPE[/youtube]


----------



## Fab'Fab (1 Mars 2011)

Et là je pose la question à laquelle tout le monde pense :
Tu écoutes, vraiment ça ? Ou alors tu crois vraiment que t'es drôle ou t'es juste là pour pourrir le sujet ?


----------



## gKatarn (1 Mars 2011)

Tu n'as pas la _Vezøul Touch'_ Fab


----------



## teo (1 Mars 2011)

I hope not


----------



## Fab'Fab (1 Mars 2011)

Non.
Et tu sais le pire ?
Je m'en cogne grave.


----------



## thunderheart (1 Mars 2011)

[YOUTUBE]PspeCLZ5RWM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## patlek (1 Mars 2011)

Dans la série "Les vieux machins" (1956):

Une immense chanson a succès (un "tube" comme y disent les jeunes) a écouter pas trop fort sur la "chaine HI-FI" (y disent çà aussi les jeunes)

[YOUTUBE]pg5OGdsVHLY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## PATOCHMAN (1 Mars 2011)

Comme si j'avais que ça à fout' d'attendre que le Negus revienne sur terre, ou que Babylon se casse la gueule ou pas en fumant du gazon qui rend con... 






OÏ ! :style: :style: :style:


----------



## thunderheart (1 Mars 2011)

[YOUTUBE]WzhhUZ5ToTM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## da capo (1 Mars 2011)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> OÏ ! :style: :style: :style:



moi je suis pas contre le fait d'écouter de la musique d'énervé, mais un petit lien c'est pas de trop des fois.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (1 Mars 2011)

da capo a dit:


> moi je suis pas contre le fait d'écouter de la musique d'énervé...


Du reggae ? Musique d'énervé ?... 

Pour les liens ?... Vu que c'est une compil', y'a pléthore. Alors faudra vous sortir les pouces de l'oignon.
C'est pas mal de chercher un peu, des fois, au lieu de se vautrer dans le tout cuit, comme c'est devenu la règle ici :style:


----------



## da capo (1 Mars 2011)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Du reggae ? Musique d'énervé ?...



qu'ils arrêtent de fumer des spiffs et on verra


----------



## KARL40 (1 Mars 2011)

Pour rester dans le ton, un p'tit Bob Marley d'avant qu'il ne soit une "méga star".....

Compil. de morceaux des Wailers produit par Lee Perry.

[YOUTUBE]INHVcFFt-a0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## patlek (1 Mars 2011)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Comme si j'avais que ça à fout' d'attendre que le Negus revienne sur terre, ou que Babylon se casse la gueule ou pas en fumant du gazon qui rend con...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Moi, je serais corse, je planterais des cocotiers tout au long de la cote (Et je me laisserais pousser les dreadlocks)


----------



## teo (2 Mars 2011)

Random iTunes Flux:

Émiliana Torrini et _Love In A Time Of Science_
MGMT et _Oracular Spectacular_
Scissor Sisters	 et _Night Work_
Vitalic et _OK Cowboy_
Massive Attack et _Heligoland (Deluxe Version)_
Elvis Presley et _100 Elvis_
Clint Mansell et _Moon (Soundtrack from the Motion Picture)_
Faskil et _The Crush [EP]_
Gotye et _Hearts a Mess [Remixes]_
Pan-Pot et _Confronted [EP]_


------

Ah, et une belle découverte, grâce à des voisins de FB et d'ailleurs.
House tranquille, c'est japonais.
Water Sun Rise de _Motomitsu_




Dispo sur iTunes
J'aimerai bien écouter ça au matin, face à la mer de Chine et au soleil et qui se lève, après avoir dansé all night long sur les playlists de Chang et Khyu, grisé par l'ailleurs


----------



## Chang (2 Mars 2011)

*Y'a trop de guitares et de vieilles choses sur cette page ...



Night Plane - Str8 2 Ur Heart*

[YOUTUBE]ZPEt2fc1Ylg[/YOUTUBE]


*Julio Bashmore - Battle For Middle You*

[YOUTUBE]jiEej8UXJlw[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Mars 2011)

Excellent ce live :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (2 Mars 2011)

patlek a dit:


> Moi, je serais corse...



Ben ouais... Mais tu ne l'es pas :style:





Chang a dit:


> Y'a trop de guitares et de vieilles choses sur cette page ...
> 
> 
> ​



30 ans, déjà ?... Gaffe, mon petit chie-noix ; tu te diriges tranquillement ver le jeunisme...


----------



## thunderheart (2 Mars 2011)

[YOUTUBE]_AMHUd2JS64[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## patlek (2 Mars 2011)

Chang a dit:


> *Y'a trop de guitares et de vieilles choses sur cette page ...
> 
> 
> 
> *​


*

HHaaa ... mais il y a la version "jeune"

[YOUTUBE]0yvHWyvexZA[/YOUTUBE]*


----------



## claudde (2 Mars 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NVgglEBfpYg


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2011)

[YOUTUBE]52-zmNmplRQ[/YOUTUBE]



mea culpa.​


----------



## claudde (2 Mars 2011)

http://vimeo.com/7124644


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wp7aSUEnKz0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## jugnin (2 Mars 2011)

Tu dis si tu galères, hein !


----------



## tirhum (2 Mars 2011)

jugnin a dit:


> Tu dis si tu galères, hein !


Juste pour voir quelle musique... 


Lady_potsy a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]wp7aSUEnKz0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## jugnin (2 Mars 2011)

_Intégration désactivée
_
La vie sur les forums, cest pas toujours rose.


----------



## Romuald (2 Mars 2011)

Comme disait Coluche : 'Ils le vendent, ça ?' :sick:

Même Vezoul n'a pas osé


----------



## jugnin (2 Mars 2011)

Romuald a dit:


> Comme disait Coluche : 'Ils le vendent, ça ?' :sick:
> 
> Même Vezoul n'a pas osé



Cest parce que tu comprends pas les paroles. En vrai cest super engagé et ça donne une autre couleur à la musique.


----------



## tirhum (2 Mars 2011)

Rose ?!&#8230;
(facile, je sais...)


----------



## Craquounette (2 Mars 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> Rose ?!
> (facile, je sais...)



Toi, tu nous refoulerais pas qque chose avec tout ce rose? :mouais:
Tu veux un crayon rose pour faire des dessins ?


----------



## nemekas (2 Mars 2011)

Ben quoi y a des trucs bien dans la j-pop 

comme ça par exemple

ça roxx du poney ça chez les nolife:love:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> Rose ?!&#8230;
> (facile, je sais...)



lol ca y est t'as été atteint ! 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h16 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h14 ----------




nemekas a dit:


> Ben quoi y a des trucs bien dans la j-pop
> 
> comme ça par exemple
> 
> ça roxx du poney ça chez les nolife:love:



Okkk lol mais ce n'est pas japonais ce que j'ai posté lol, c'est taiwanais 
Et ce que t'as posé c'est de la j-rock , perso j'aime pas lol


----------



## thunderheart (2 Mars 2011)

nemekas a dit:


> ça roxx du poney ça chez les nolife:love:



Décodeur please


----------



## jugnin (2 Mars 2011)

Lady_potsy a dit:


> Okkk lol mais lol ce nest pas lol japonais lol ce que lol j'ai posté lol, c'est taiwanais
> Et ce que lol t'as posé lol c'est de la j-lol-rock , perso j'aime pas lol



Jsuis carrément lol daccord lol.


----------



## nemekas (3 Mars 2011)

thunderheart a dit:


> Décodeur please



Oh my god !!! :affraid:

C'est du langage geek ça mister :style:

En gros ça veux dire que c'est bien / bon / super



> Okkk lol mais ce n'est pas japonais ce que j'ai posté lol, c'est taiwanais
> Et ce que t'as posé c'est de la j-rock , perso j'aime pas lol



C'est presque pareil, en même temps on ne comprend rien à ce qu'ils disent :love:


----------



## Romuald (3 Mars 2011)

nemekas a dit:


> C'est du langage geek ça mister :style:



Quoi ?
Y'a des geeks au bar ?
Mais que fait La Horde© ? j'vais aller me plaindre au SAV ! 

Et pour changer des gisquettes à moitié apoil et sans voix qui se prennent au sérieux, des mecs bien habillés, aux voix bien timbrées, qui s'amusent.

Mesdames, messieurs, le Rat Pack :

[YOUTUBE]aAhT5ThGzPg[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## alèm (3 Mars 2011)

Lady_potsy a dit:


> balise youtube oubliée





jugnin a dit:


> bla





tirhum a dit:


> bla





jugnin a dit:


> bla





Romuald a dit:


> bla





jugnin a dit:


> bla





tirhum a dit:


> bla





Craquounette a dit:


> bla





nemekas a dit:


> bla





Lady_potsy a dit:


> bla





thunderheart a dit:


> bla





jugnin a dit:


> bla





nemekas a dit:


> bla



vous le dites si on vous dérange ! 

let's time for No Funk

[YOUTUBE]r9PHdhpqgrc[/YOUTUBE]

elle n'est pas allée chercher bien loin M'dame Ebony Bones

[youtube]uCI24Lt9aNQ[/youtube]
même morceau, autre line-up, là c'est vraiment No Wave​


----------



## Pamoi (3 Mars 2011)

alèm a dit:


> tout le monde a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ben voilà ... 

[YOUTUBE]syh84xueIjw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## silvio (3 Mars 2011)

Béziers - Rennes​ 
[YOUTUBE]CYtnIg98xxA[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2011)

[YOUTUBE]FONWKeX6o5U[/YOUTUBE]




Nag Nag Nag​


----------



## teo (3 Mars 2011)

Romuald a dit:


> Comme disait Coluche : 'Ils le vendent, ça ?' :sick:
> 
> Même Vezoul n'a pas osé



La JPop et autres K-Pop ou  CPop ne sont pas à écarter de but en blanc (les 3 marchés pèsent en tout bien 1,5 milliard d'habitants, hein ), y'a des trucs à regarder, à écouter, histoire de comprendre ce qui tombera dans nos oreilles ces prochaines années (ou en tout cas celles de vos enfants et petits-enfants). Je vous conseillerais particulièrement de lire l'article de Laurent Chambon sur Minorités.org sur le phénomène.
Au lieu de se fermer, essayons de comprendre.

Je ne suis pas fan de J/K/CPop (ce gloubibouga guimauve brillant rock-pop-RnB-hip-hop m'ennuie très fortement), mais ça bouge plus là-bas que sous nos tropiques question pop et certaines vidéos sont impressionantes, souvent déjà en 3D. Un jour ou l'autre, on en bouffera comme ils se sont nourris de pop "occidentale" depuis 60 ans (je parle de pop au sens de musique populaire dans tous les sens du terme). Chacun son tour. 


_Maybe I don't like it, but it is part of the future of the world mainstream music. So, let's be open._


Et en attendant, toujours Chang et son _Shenzhen Shop MixX_


----------



## thunderheart (3 Mars 2011)

[YOUTUBE]juN3AvDEXb8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## PATOCHMAN (3 Mars 2011)

teo a dit:


> ... Un jour ou l'autre, on en bouffera comme ils se sont nourris de pop "occidentale" depuis 60 ans (je parle de pop au sens de musique populaire dans tous les sens du terme). Chacun son tour.
> 
> 
> _Maybe I don't like it, but it is part of the future of the world mainstream music. So, let's be open._



Pas mauvaise la comparaison avec la bouffe 
Il reste juste à savoir quel consommateur tu es et ce que tu veux bien te laisser coller dans ton assiette, non ?

Tu peux être camé à la nouveauté à tout prix et vouloir goûter à tout ce qui sort (regarde les rayons yaourts et crèmes desserts, par exemple )
Tu peux avoir une peur panique de devenir vieux et ringard, au regard des autres, et donc te cogner des tas de merdes histoire de ne pas passer pour un con... Qui plus est, ça te fera toujours des sujets de conversations avec un tas de connards, avec qui tu n'as pas forcément d'affinités 
Tu peux rigoler doucement parce que ça fait des décennies qu'on te fourgue du réchauffé joliment reconditionné en criant à la nouveauté et au génie ; et qu'à la longue on ne te la fait plus.
Tu peux décider aussi que tu t'en fous comme il faut et que de toute façon, tu continueras à faire ta tambouille avec des produits qui te plaisent et que tu connais bien, parce qu'il n'y a en fait que ça qui te convient vraiment, et que tu ne vas pas encore engraisser les fabricants de plats tout faits... Tu as tout de même l'âge de savoir ce qui t'explose vraiment les papilles et plus vraiment l'envie de perdre ton temps

De la conso quoi... Rien de plus 

Tu peux aussi, comme j'ai fait récemment, quand un trou du cul te demande ce que tu écoutes, répondre que tu es dingue de chants nazis... Ça coupe court à une conversation pénible et stérile quand l'abruti inquisiteur est déjà tout disposé à te croire


----------



## Fab'Fab (3 Mars 2011)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Tu peux aussi, comme j'ai fait récemment, quand un trou du cul te demande ce que tu écoutes, répondre que tu es dingue de chants nazis... Ça coupe court à une conversation pénible et stérile quand l'abruti inquisiteur est déjà tout disposé à te croire



Galliano, sors de ce corps !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (3 Mars 2011)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Galliano, sors de ce corps !



Nan! Lui il les écoute vraiment en se tapant une pignole dans un tutu rose avec une coiffe de Geronimo


----------



## Nephou (3 Mars 2011)

Ça faisait longtemps que je navais pas écouté un album en boucle Depuis lundi je fais pourtant gourmandises de lhumidité et des ombres ruisselant des 12 chansons téléchargées, inquiet.

Les textes me balancent indifféremment douceur et douleur. Le plaisir est là ; il vient des mots, de leur rythme, leur enchainement et puis leur sens. Il vient aussi des arrangements-écrins pour la voix.

Cette voix

Elle est bien présente et me rappelle cette première-fois, fruit dune fouille, hors règles, du placard dun grand frère ayant quitté la maison. Une pochette en forme de clap, une basse qui ouvre et une claque une voix !

Allez, jy retourne. Merci Hubert.


----------



## Pamoi (3 Mars 2011)

ah ben du coup, tiens .... 

[YOUTUBE]BAJVUs9-aRs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## roukinaton (3 Mars 2011)

[YOUTUBE]9QrLZQDlkZc[/YOUTUBE]

Pour le coup ,c'est cadeau pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas....

A Ecouter


----------



## da capo (3 Mars 2011)

[YOUTUBE]DYuxuBEW9PQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## nemekas (3 Mars 2011)

Pour mettre un peu plus de fantaisie, autant mettre ce clip ultra kitsch qui bizarrement fait très bien danser dans les bals à la campagne, le rythme et les paroles sont très "brazil", mais les interprètes sont belges...

Ah la Belgique.... :love:

ouvrez bien vos cages à miels !!


----------



## 'chon (4 Mars 2011)

[YOUTUBE]2NNHiWFvfV8[/YOUTUBE]

​


----------



## Chang (4 Mars 2011)

teo a dit:


> La JPop et autres K-Pop ou  CPop ne sont pas à écarter de but en blanc (les 3 marchés pèsent en tout bien 1,5 milliard d'habitants, hein )



Mouais ... j'en bouffe tous les jours indirectement et franchement j'attends encore le morceau qui va me donner un simili de debut d'erection ... A la rigueur, on se surprend a taper du pied sur une bouillie repassee depuis des annees et qu'on nous enfonce dans le crane entre le rayon laitier et le rayon boucherie.

Comme le disait un ami il y a peu, les chinois (je parle de ce que je connais hein ... ) aiment les paroles, pas la musique. Un concert de C/J/K-Pop c'est un gus ou une pouf ou les memes mais en groupe en train de danser, mais surtout sans musiciens. Une bande son, une choregraphie a la con, des paillettes sur les yeux et une plume dans le luc et hop, on vend des billets de concert. Ah oui, parce que personne n'achetes de CD donc les "artistes" chanteurs doivent se produire en public, dans des stade a faire jalouser Jeuhnny, afin de gagner des ronds. 

Au Japon ou en Coree, ils achetent les disques, c'est encore pire ... 

Bref, ce n'est pas parce qu'1,5 miyard de gens ecoutent ca que c'est bien ou que ca en merite le detour. Que je sache, il y a bien un miyard de gens qui ecoutent (ecoutait) Britney Spears ou Celine Dion (je suis sur qu'a travers le monde, on y retrouve le compte) et c'est pas pour ca que je vais y pencher une oreille ...

Non mais ...  ...

Le Shenzhen shop Mixx ? Ah ben voila une bonne solution rafinee, innovante et bouree de talent ...  ...  ...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 01h52 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 01h12 ----------

Je viens de lire l'article de Chambon et je ne comprends pas tout, encore une fois sur la pop ou sur le besoin de vivre dans une ville pauvre pour creer de la bonne zic.

Non, je ne nies pas la realite de Detroit et l'effervescence musicale qui y regne mais, comme a Soweto, dire que la pauvrete est facteur de creativite, c'est un peu abuse. C'est oublier la tradition musicale qui n'a pas attendu les crises financieres ou sociales pour exister (CF Motown).

Quand a dire:

"Je pense que la musique chinoise va probablement simposer dans la  décennie qui vient, juste parce que les facteurs dont je viens de parler  sont là: traditions musicales fortes, frustration sociale (il y a toute  une génération de jeunes Chinois suréduqués qui est désormais au  chômage), élite culturelle avec des outils intellectuels à même de faire  la synthèse, moyens de production et de diffusion. _Wake up, _les iPhones et autres MacBooks sont fabriqués en Corée, au Japon et en Chine..."

Pineze, il ne faut pas abuser quand meme. La societe moderne, tout pays confondu, est dessinee pour vous empecher d'aller regarder ailleurs que ce quil y a a la tele ou sur les medias "officiels" (meme en France, meme avec vos Iphone et vos connections internet de gue-din). 

Alors en Chine, loin d'etre un pays ou la liberte d'expression connait son heure de gloire, c'est encore pire. Penser que la musique chinoise va etre le fer de lance dans 10 ans, je prends le pari que c'est une illusion bobo qui ne peut que servir a detourner une conversation chiante entre deux peintures et un canape au saumon lors d'un vernissage hype ou les lunettes carrees sont obligatoires.

Il n'y a pas vraiment de tradition en creation musicale ici, il n'y a pas de tradition musicale autre que les instruments "nobles" (piano, flute, Er Hu, ...). Le Jazz est inconnu, seul le classique est eleve au rang de musique "de valeur" ou "intellectuelle". 

Mes 10 cents du matin ...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2011)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Nan! Lui il les écoute vraiment en se tapant une pignole dans un tutu rose avec une coiffe de Geronimo



Personne à encore eu l'idée de mettre toutes les belles proses de l'ami patoch dans un bouquin ?
Y'a matière.    




> Penser que la musique chinoise va etre le fer de lance dans 10 ans, je prends le pari que c'est une illusion bobo qui ne peut que servir a detourner une conversation chiante entre deux peintures et un canape au saumon lors d'un vernissage hype ou les lunettes carrees sont obligatoires.



:love: :love: :love:

Qu'ils commencent par bosser avec de bons producteurs... 
Dans le genre equalisation de cacou, ils sont à la pointe.


----------



## Romuald (4 Mars 2011)

teo a dit:


> _Maybe I don't like it, but it is part of the future of the world mainstream music. So, let's be open._



Patoch' et Chang ont répondu à ma place concernant le reste de ton post . Le mien ne disait d'ailleurs pas autre chose : je n'aime pas. Mais je n'empêche personne d'aimer.
En tant que chanteur de musique dite 'classique'* j'ai besoin de musique, justement. Or la je n'en entends pas, même le rythme est nase et mécanique. Et que ça soit apprécié d'un milliard de personnes ou que ça génère un chiffre d'affaire colossal n'y change rien.

Quant à ce que ça fasse partie du _future_, permets moi d'en douter. Dans dix ans, si ce n'est pas avant, on sera passé à autre chose, avec d'autres étiquettes genre z-pop, ultimate dubb, ou quoi ou qu'est-ce. Par contre on continuera à jouer du Mozart, du Jazz, et du bon vieux rock qui tache.

Mais je le répète : je n'empêche personne d'aimer.

*Et la musique dite classique ne se limite pas à Mozart. Va écouter de l'Arvo Pärt, du John Cage ou du Ligeti, c'est aussi catalogué classique.


----------



## alèm (4 Mars 2011)

d'ailleurs&#8230;

[youtube]iPgwF3G5i4k[/youtube]​
bon, ya des fois j'ai aussi envie de ça : c'est japonais mais rien de J- quelque chose&#8230; à la rigueur, lui-même appelle ça pour rire "Avant-Jazz" avant de rigoler pour dire que l'expression est de John Zorn&#8230; d'ailleurs il rigole rarement mais pour avoir manger avec lui, il est&#8230;*aussi poli et sympa qu'un japonais. Sauf qu'il te ressert en Gewurz assez volontiers (et sans modération) ! 

en fait, ce qui est en-dessous là, c'est tout simplement du Jazz (oui oui!). Dis comme ça, c'est étrange mais si si&#8230; c'est du Jazz.
d'ailleurs ya même le dit John Zorn au sax&#8230; (et Yamatsuka Eye pour les connaisseurs)

[youtube]Dy-VRMeEwMU[/youtube]​
d'ailleurs, c'est un des rares groupes de Jazz que je regrette douloureusement.


----------



## 'chon (4 Mars 2011)

_Transport.._
[YOUTUBE]Zioz5Nhqso4[/YOUTUBE]

_..Transport_​


----------



## teo (4 Mars 2011)

Ne me faites pas dire ce que je n'ai pas dit  Je n'aime pas non plus. Je suis juste curieux. Curieux de ce que deviennent / deviendront les sons sud-américain, indien, arabe au contact du rock, de la dance, de la pop et de la technologie.
Fameux melting-pot. La même curiosité qui m'a fait découvrir *Arvo Pärt*, *Ali Farka Touré* ou les *Young Gods* il y a 20 ans.

Je n'ai pas dit qu'on se devait de s'en mettre plein les oreilles si c'est de la ***** et que ces productions sont géniales et bien faites. J'ai dit qu'y porter attention ne pouvait pas faire de mal comme face à tout ce qui peut émerger plutôt que de mépriser les gens qui apprécient, quelque soit leur raison. C'est en gros ce qu'on fait ici depuis que ce fil existe, non ? J'ai apparemment mal interprété ton message et tes smileys original.

Je pense qu'il y a de bons risques (à défaut de chances ?) que ce que l'on entendra sur les ondes globalisées de notre petite planète, avec du bon et du moins bon d'ici 20 ans soit influencé par ces pop là et la façon dont c'est produit. Rien de plus. Après, que j'ai raison ou tort, on s'en bat les roupettes, non ?   Et libre à vous de vomir dessus ou de sortir un bâton de dynamite.

Allez, en attendant
_NY Is Killing Me_ de *Gil Scott-Heron and Jamie xx*
_Scoraig '93_ de *Desert Storm* une perle sur _Soma Quality Recordings [#1]_
_The Mind of Many (Original)_ de *Zombie Nation and Friends*


[YOUTUBE]W7c3wRzUUjs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Mars 2011)

teo a dit:


> Et libre à vous de vomir dessus ou de sortir un bâton de dynamite.



Là n'était même pas mon propos ; je pense tout de même que tu l'avais compris...


----------



## teo (4 Mars 2011)

Je l'ai bien compris, Pat'


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2011)

[YOUTUBE]f7Nffq0bOgE[/YOUTUBE]

Et si la strychnine pouvait soigner l'existentialisme... 









.
​


----------



## Pamoi (5 Mars 2011)

[YOUTUBE]UKZCywoT_2s[/YOUTUBE]

et puis ça aussi, en fait ...

[YOUTUBE]R4YTPeNobjo[/YOUTUBE]

_Bienvenue_


----------



## teo (5 Mars 2011)

Mes derniers achats sur Beatport et un bonus RCRDLBL :
_Way Out - Plastique de Rêve Mix_ - *Skatebard* - [The Starwatcher EP]

_Mamma Killer Night - Plastique de Rêve Remix_ - *Capri* - [Mamma Killer Night]

_What's A Girl To Do feat. Indeep - Original Mix_ - *Plastique de Rêve* - [Passage Secret]

_Dispersing Sound - Original Mix_ - *T.R.O.* [Dispersing Sound]
_Dispersing Sound - Elfsong's Dispersive Mix_ - *T.R.O.* [Dispersing Sound]
_Dispersing Sound - Llupa's Kollektiv Remix_ - *T.R.O.* [Dispersing Sound]

_Audacity of Huge (Dekker & Johan Remix) _ -  *Simian Mobile Disco* - [Free Music at RCRD LBL]	


_Dispersing Sound - Elfsong's Dispersive Mix_ - *T.R.O.* [Dispersing Sound]

[YOUTUBE]z8cf2QCduAE[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## shogun HD (5 Mars 2011)

[YOUTUBE]g_rm-L7ItWQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## 'chon (5 Mars 2011)

_
Dernier domicile connu : dernier étage, à gauche, au bout du couloir..


_


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2011)

Iron Maiden. Caught Somewhere In Time. 1986.

[YOUTUBE]p_K6sl4jp3A[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## 'chon (5 Mars 2011)

évidemment


----------



## HAL-9000 (5 Mars 2011)

Compile cinq secondes de chaque titre arrivé en tête des ventes aux Etats-Unis depuis 1993.

http://soundcloud.com/anthonydc/5-seconds-of-every-1-billboard


----------



## smog (5 Mars 2011)

Lyle Lovett & friends...

"Bears"

[youtube]_T4SaNuxZO8[/youtube]


----------



## HAL-9000 (5 Mars 2011)

smog a dit:


> Lyle Lovett & friends...
> 
> "Bears"
> 
> [YOUTUBE]_T4SaNuxZO8[/YOUTUBE]




seul le code après le "=" dans les balises Youtube


----------



## rabisse (5 Mars 2011)

[YOUTUBE]x-WoDy554Pc[/YOUTUBE]​ 
Ou les reproches de "la Tulipe" à Mme de Pompadour.


----------



## smog (5 Mars 2011)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> seul le code après le "=" dans les balises Youtube



Merci Hal ! Je ne me rappelais plus la manip !


----------



## ari51 (5 Mars 2011)

Qu'es-ce que j'écoute la toute suite, maintenant ? 

[YOUTUBE]al1bD-rGg6Y[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Pamoi (5 Mars 2011)

[YOUTUBE]DH6P-o3v--0[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2011)

[YOUTUBE]tjuDAYDVg1M[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2011)

[YOUTUBE]L80fCn0ulG4[/YOUTUBE]

Je n'aime pas que le rose !


----------



## Pamoi (6 Mars 2011)

non, rien ...

Edit: et puis si, tiens 

[YOUTUBE]PfVD8n2yK5Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## alèm (6 Mars 2011)

Pamoi a dit:


> non, rien



ouais, j'comprends. 

[youtube]9iFj3bmtJkQ[/youtube]

Iris & Arm (instrumental par mon pote Le Parasite :love: )


----------



## Romuald (6 Mars 2011)

Pamoi a dit:


> bonne zik
> 
> bonne zik





Pamoi a dit:


> non, rien ...
> 
> Edit: et puis si, tiens
> 
> bonne zik



Mimi Perrin, Georges, King Crimson. Tu serais pas un vieux con dans mon genre, des fois ?

(Quoiqu'en ce moment, pour moi, c'est ça : 
[YOUTUBE]wofxgS0YU7c[/YOUTUBE]​)


----------



## da capo (6 Mars 2011)

[YOUTUBE]D9hyhQk0slk[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## 'chon (6 Mars 2011)

[YOUTUBE]iz1dz58QzkA[/YOUTUBE]

​


----------



## HAL-9000 (6 Mars 2011)

[YOUTUBE]NEOem7U2LPE&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2011)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Balourdise ringarde et lourde typique des 80's​


​

'me d'mande si je préfère pas René la Taupe.


----------



## WebOliver (7 Mars 2011)

Je kiffe.

[YOUTUBE]2P_LkrvuJ2w[/YOUTUBE]

Et je sors.

Ah, et ça aussi, sinon

[YOUTUBE]PN1YpMtPIpE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## IceandFire (7 Mars 2011)

Bloc Party...:love: ils font partis des groupes que j'aime beaucoup, je ne les écoutent pas si souvent que je devrais, je me dis à chaque fois mais pourquoi je ne les écoutent pas souvent...???!!!


----------



## HAL-9000 (7 Mars 2011)

PonkHead a dit:


> [/LEFT]
> 
> 
> 'me d'mande si je préfère pas René la Taupe.



Je sais je fais dans le registre de VezoulàNuméral. 

Aller, pour me faire pardonner

*Deep Purple* - Child in Time
[YOUTUBE]PfAWReBmxEs[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Mars 2011)

[YOUTUBE]q8bRi5I1WOY[/YOUTUBE]

Si vous appréciez, supportez Mansur Samba Trio

​


----------



## Pamoi (7 Mars 2011)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> *Aller*, pour me faire pardonner
> 
> 
> [YOU-TUBE]*Deep Purple* - Child in Time[/YOU-TUBE]​



tu es absous ....

mais méfie toi des fautes d'orthographe ....


----------



## Epépé (7 Mars 2011)

[YOUTUBE]K6u5D-5LWSg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## HAL-9000 (7 Mars 2011)

Pamoi a dit:


> tu es absous ....
> 
> mais méfie toi des fautes d'orthographe ....



 

Tu t'es fier de toi ?


----------



## Pamoi (7 Mars 2011)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Tu t'es fier de toi ?



Ben ... j'ai des fulgurances, des fois ....


----------



## teo (8 Mars 2011)

Boucle

_NY is killing me_ - *Gil Scott-Heron & Jamie xx*


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2011)

&#1044;&#1077;&#1085;&#1100; &#1055;&#1088;&#1086;&#1096;&#1077;&#1083;, &#1040; &#1058;&#1099; &#1042;&#1089;&#1077; &#1046;&#1080;&#1074; ( Day is gone you still alive ) de l'album " One more day " .


[YOUTUBE]OXbmHCYoNy0[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Mars 2011)

[YOUTUBE]Rt6Co7EMNCU[/YOUTUBE]


:love:


----------



## thunderheart (9 Mars 2011)

[YOUTUBE]Gic6B-B6rpg[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]E_D0i7UC9UY[/YOUTUBE]

Back to simplicity


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2011)

Et  hop, un peu de cuivre dans les tympans  :love:




[YOUTUBE]NLbyaNbhHdU&[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Toum'aï (9 Mars 2011)

[YOUTUBE]d3INUetA5Xo[/YOUTUBE]

Groupe de rock en flash... 

http://www4.jeux.com/jeux/jeux.php?VIDJeux=1565


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (10 Mars 2011)

[YOUTUBE]2LBX29Ynx_Q[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## teo (10 Mars 2011)

Le très beau et neurasthénique Perfume Genius et son *Learning*






8.2/10 chez Pitchfork.


----------



## IceandFire (10 Mars 2011)

Acheté hier chez harmonia mundi...le dernier Eric Legnini & the afro jazz beat, Chet Baker vinyl et Cd the complete legendary sessions...:king: du velours...:love: ....
Sinon je découvre et je suis déjà addicited des Flight Of The Conchords...  super extraordinaire....


----------



## Pamoi (10 Mars 2011)

[YOUTUBE]l9EQvqjUKUw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ari51 (10 Mars 2011)

*Simple*
[YOUTUBE]P0nUYxflWas[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## thunderheart (10 Mars 2011)

[YOUTUBE]8I2h0YuKieI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## alèm (10 Mars 2011)

[youtube]ZuDeZhvoHYg​[/youtube]


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Mars 2011)

[YOUTUBE]uoYKAUEObO8[/YOUTUBE]

:love:


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (11 Mars 2011)

Stoppez vos daubes, l'avenir de la musique francophone vient d'Asie.    

[youtube]v6bhXOHpraQ[/youtube]


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mars 2011)

[YOUTUBE]sBdT5SirLFo[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]k3ZSXlNvAiI[/YOUTUBE]



[YOUTUBE]SAMV8qHdgvs[/YOUTUBE]



Merci Monsieur Smith.​


----------



## alèm (11 Mars 2011)

quel adorable connard même ! :love:

tiens, un autre vieil anglais


[DM]xazc4l_la-session-bad-lieutenant-chante-ne_music[/DM]​


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mars 2011)

alèm a dit:


> quel adorable connard même ! :love:
> 
> tiens, un autre vieil anglais&#8230;
> 
> ...


 

Ah ouais mais lui il a mal tourné. D'aucun disent d'ailleurs qu'il pue des pieds. Mauvaise conversion ? 


Et hop encore un qui fait baigner son dentier:

[YOUTUBE]LYlHlYdCgYw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## teo (11 Mars 2011)

*Mogwai*, _Special Moves_ et _Special Moves Bonus Tracks_


----------



## 'chon (11 Mars 2011)

Hommages.. 

[YOUTUBE]UBDdu67gtT0&[/YOUTUBE]


 whouaaah..  ça donne vraiment pas envie de travailler.. y'a tellement mieux à faire en écoutant ça ! :love:

​


----------



## jpmiss (11 Mars 2011)

[YOUTUBE]CLxJv6d8MN4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mars 2011)

[youtube]v6MYVacvUeI[/youtube]


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Mars 2011)

C'est de circonstance ce clip.


----------



## rabisse (11 Mars 2011)

Same it&#65279; ever was... 

[YOUTUBE]-io-kZKl_BI[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]-pCZ5E5tn4I[/YOUTUBE]​
Yes!

:love::love::love::love:​


----------



## Pamoi (11 Mars 2011)

[YOUTUBE]wC9e_9XpnKQ&NR=1[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Average Joe (12 Mars 2011)

vova a dit:


> Ah ouais mais lui il a mal tourné. D'aucun disent d'ailleurs qu'il pue des pieds. Mauvaise conversion ?
> 
> 
> Et hop encore un qui fait baigner son dentier:
> ...


+ 10000 pour Wire. Je suis pas mal dans leur son ces deux dernières années. Merci à toi et à Youtube pour nous donner une idée de ce à quoi ressemble leur dernier album.


----------



## richard-deux (13 Mars 2011)

[YOUTUBE]IcuA6vdH9gA[/YOUTUBE]

*Sufjan Steven - Age of Adz (Live Sydney 2011)*

A noter qu'il sera en tournée en Europe en mai 2011. :love:​


----------



## patlek (13 Mars 2011)

L' integrale solo de Donny Hataway:






(5 heures de musique et livret en français)
Et l' intégrale contient un fameux live que je possédais déjà.


[YOUTUBE]d9nD4Mjc9CM[/YOUTUBE]

Sinon, c' est une trés belle voix :

[YOUTUBE]o9_nxjgeabM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## HAL-9000 (13 Mars 2011)

Tommy Lee - *Home Sweet Home*
[YOUTUBE]BfJ8JrzGDB4[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## thunderheart (13 Mars 2011)

Un nouveau p'tit jeune qui va peut-être percer 
[YOUTUBE]S1TKUk9nXjk[/YOUTUBE]

Un bon site pour savoir ce qu'il peut bien raconter ici


----------



## teo (13 Mars 2011)

Une après-midi  *LCD Soundsystem* avec _LCD Soundsystem [Disc 1+2]_, _LCDremixed.com/Sounds Like Silver_ et _This Is Happening_


RP
LCD Soundsystem
 








​


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Mars 2011)




----------



## teo (15 Mars 2011)

Fab'Fab a dit:


>





> R A D I O A C T I V I T Y
> Tschernobyl, Harrisburgh, Sellafield, Hiroshima
> Tschernobyl, Harrisburgh, Sellafield, Hiroshima
> Stop radioactivity
> ...



___________________________________________________









Je découvre l'album de *Mr. Fogg*, Moving Parts, acheté sur le Store, découvert grâce au single, Stung, que Khyu avait saupoudré dans son _Color Skopar Mix_ il y a quelques mois.

La vidéo de son prochain single, _Answerphone_ est simple comme je les aime 



[YOUTUBE]ipyttWyMqhc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## TiteLine (15 Mars 2011)

[YOUTUBE]HCwckR_RYPU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## 'chon (15 Mars 2011)

Là, tout de suite, pour penser à autre chose..

[YOUTUBE]EICkZWEzFGE[/YOUTUBE] 

en un claquement de doigts !

​
​


----------



## alèm (15 Mars 2011)

_bunny-hop fever_ :love: :love:


----------



## 'chon (15 Mars 2011)

ça sent la fête ce soir.. un peu..

Rémi tu bouges ton corps ou quoi..?! 

[YOUTUBE]6MAQxOBiD6A[/YOUTUBE]




​


----------



## alèm (15 Mars 2011)

'chon a dit:


> ça sent la fête ce soir.. un peu..
> 
> Rémi tu bouges ton corps ou quoi..?!



[YOUTUBE]rwXiEZOjU4A[/YOUTUBE]

Oh Ouais !! ​


----------



## 'chon (15 Mars 2011)

Bon c'est ici que ça se passe, on va dire comme ça

_
interlude que j'aime mais c'est encore mieux le soleil dans les yeux_..

[YOUTUBE]CvItMXvpV70[/YOUTUBE]
:love:



​


----------



## alèm (15 Mars 2011)

bah là, j'écoute un court Rahat Nusrat Fateh Ali Khan


----------



## 'chon (15 Mars 2011)

Un cours :love:


----------



## ari51 (15 Mars 2011)

*Calme*
[YOUTUBE]sCziT0ZWBDQ[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## 'chon (16 Mars 2011)

J'aurai fait la DJette LoL ce soir 

et pour finir..

[YOUTUBE]av7mhWYtAoY[/YOUTUBE]


personnellement, c'était très agréable..

​


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2011)

Pas simple après Alan.

Un jour neuf.

[YOUTUBE]Tptqdkocptg[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## thunderheart (16 Mars 2011)

[YOUTUBE]ira3LoZiTWc[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]DAE4wBFCkLQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Chang (16 Mars 2011)

*Bahama Soul Club - But Rich Rhythms*






(clic image pour achat - ICI pour lien tutube)


*Be - Provelove*
(Stilove4music)





... et puis un track dont je n'arrive pas a me lasser ...

*Theo Parrish - Falling Up (Carl Craig remix)

*[YOUTUBE]AG-h27tajtg[/YOUTUBE]

​


----------



## thunderheart (16 Mars 2011)

[YOUTUBE]dqn3PF_DcSg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2011)

.



[YOUTUBE]ljtHpfb02Rc[/YOUTUBE]


_She is an imaginary girl/ A fiction/ I am a dog on a chain/ A prisoner/ When I see her walk/ To and Fro/ My teeth grope on/ All reason goes/ Swing&#65279; pretty girl/ Swing...

Swing._​


----------



## thunderheart (16 Mars 2011)

[YOUTUBE]ZepULv4pQ3c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## thunderheart (17 Mars 2011)

[YOUTUBE]gw1QEbxZLgU[/YOUTUBE]

c'est ma tournée :love:


----------



## rabisse (17 Mars 2011)

thunderheart a dit:


> c'est ma tournée :love:



[YOUTUBE]DrBLqp-s__o[/YOUTUBE]​
A la tienne!....... irmat!


----------



## 'chon (17 Mars 2011)

[YOUTUBE]V5AztWseIdU[/YOUTUBE]

​

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h22 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h58 ----------


*Zauber interlude *



[YOUTUBE]x2ZBbgDBQ3k[/YOUTUBE] 

Au choix

Et le Hell.. ou il est !?:love:

[YOUTUBE]nbTbgcfngUE[/YOUTUBE]




​


----------



## thunderheart (18 Mars 2011)

[YOUTUBE]xyvFhrDzLfY[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]26DD0JwAbAc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## roukinaton (18 Mars 2011)

[YOUTUBE]So0pr5J8QYw[/YOUTUBE]

Entendu dans "la bas si j'y suis"

Craqué dessus

Cool non?


----------



## Pamoi (18 Mars 2011)

[YOUTUBE]WMntiU7zMNE[/YOUTUBE]


:love:​


----------



## da capo (18 Mars 2011)

[YOUTUBE]2ujmpzObjq0[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## HAL-9000 (18 Mars 2011)

Cette version instrumental est tout simplement *su*-*per*-*be*.
J'ai plus d'une dizaine de versions de ce morceau (et de beaucoup d'autres morceaux d'ailleurs) mais cette version de *Bold As Love* est vraisemblablement la plus belle selon moi, avec toujours ce frisson lors de ce passage _3:15-3:28_.


Jimi Hendrix - Live Instrumental - *Bold As Love*
[YOUTUBE]KUhUxb1luGM[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2011)

Pas d'instrument.
Pas de bla.
Juste du du brut.

[YOUTUBE]FONWKeX6o5U[/YOUTUBE]


A la con.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h44 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h21 ----------




thunderheart a dit:


> [YOUTUB // Cash  //  OUTUBE]
> 
> [YOUTUBE]26DD0JwAbAc[/YO // DM  // QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Karle (19 Mars 2011)

Vous aimez la musique électronique ? Écoutez moi ce son, magnifique, envoutant, grandiose, nécessite une bonne installation pour pouvoir en profiter pleinement ! Bonne écoute
[YOUTUBE]YdQhxztj8Cc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## jugnin (19 Mars 2011)

Je savais pas quon pouvait faire du son en utilisant une japonaise comme instrument. Faut appuyer fort dessus ?


----------



## Karle (19 Mars 2011)

Tes lacunes en musique orientale ne t'honore pas. Il suffit de lui montrer des photos de petits chiens mignons pour obtenir ce résultat. Aucun besoin de la maltraiter, c'est peut-être une femme mais ça reste une "Human-Being"


----------



## Karle (19 Mars 2011)

Désolé pour le double post je n'arrive tout simplement pas a éditer mon message.

[YOUTUBE]LZ73Hy7ob-A[/YOUTUBE]

A vos oreilles ! (Oui oui attrapez les et balancez vous d'avant en arrière)


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2011)

Chouette, du Charly Oleg !
Hé, hé.

Nan, j'déconne, c'est cool le synthé séventies...


Dans mes oreilles, ça tourne en boucle depuis le reportage sur Arte où j'ai découvert le bonhomme.

_Junge ! horst-du was ich sage ?_

[YOUTUBE]MvhgGnabs2U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## HAL-9000 (19 Mars 2011)

De la bonne minimale, découvert via l'émission eletron libre de France Inter 


Marc Romboy vs Stephan Bodzin - *Triton*
[YOUTUBE]Z0_WiTLtDlg[/YOUTUBE]


Marc Romboy vs Stephan Bodzin - *Atlas*
[YOUTUBE]BO5PeyfbUJc[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## iMacounet (19 Mars 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xLk6G3lBlLc

J'aime bien ce remix.


----------



## 'chon (20 Mars 2011)

Dans mon dernier post' le mélange, faut bien le reconnaitre, était assez indigeste. Sorry
je me suis flagellée... mais je peux rien promettre non plus



donc sobriété


*NY Muscle* 


​


----------



## thunderheart (20 Mars 2011)

[YOUTUBE]pL9fEgTrFmo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## teo (20 Mars 2011)

_My Friend Dario_, Vitalic sur *OK Cowboy*
pour le kick au réveil

_Poison Lips_, Vitalic sur *Flashmob*
pour réveiller les neurones en déjeunant

_I Do, I Do, I Do, I Do, I Do_, ABBA sur *The Complete Studio Recordings - Disc 03 of 10 : ABBA*
pour me dire qu'il fait beau dehors comme dans un 45t des Suédois-es

_Under a Silent Sea_, Loney, Dear sur *Dear John*
pour confirmer qu'on est dimanche et que malgré le ciel bleu ici nous vivons une époque formidable 







bon dimanche à vous


----------



## Toum'aï (21 Mars 2011)

http://forums.macg.co/8139372-post1.html

[YOUTUBE]zbZ9uCQW1Hk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## jpmiss (22 Mars 2011)

[YOUTUBE]zewPiwivHdg[/YOUTUBE]

The Water Pipe Cult, un bon petit groupe de stoner bien de chez nous


----------



## teo (22 Mars 2011)

Chang/Wensen, son _Honest VincMix 01_

Et sinon, ça ça fait chier&#8230;


----------



## GrInGoo (22 Mars 2011)

[YOUTUBE]cMg5cQd5f50[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## 'chon (22 Mars 2011)

De St Sépulcre à St Vincent..​
[YOUTUBE]F9L3D1w8KcY[/YOUTUBE]

l​


----------



## wath68 (22 Mars 2011)

[YOUTUBE]dOapjBTqLLs[/YOUTUBE]

[DM]x1kkxh_cake-the-distance_music[/DM]


----------



## teo (23 Mars 2011)

Henry Purcell, Songs & Airs (Kirby, Hogwood, Rooley/ Decca)

Musique printanière, jaillissante et presque guillerette 





(@ iTMS)



Pensées à Docevil


----------



## alèm (23 Mars 2011)

[youtube]WpSLbQcphr8[/youtube]​


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2011)

.


[YOUTUBE]SwvMGzfwMzU[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2011)

.





[YOUTUBE]DidSB7dyqok[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## 'chon (26 Mars 2011)

Tic tac.. tic tac..​
[YOUTUBE]SJVacjyW82s[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## yvos (26 Mars 2011)

[YOUTUBE]zU97FbKVH_c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## da capo (26 Mars 2011)

[YOUTUBE]HNwbbi0bI18[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## teo (26 Mars 2011)

Petit cadeau pour mon frère pour ses 40 ans. Pas nouveau, mais 4 CD gorgées de pépites pour les inconditionnels de The Cure

En attendant un _Cure in Orange_ en DVD ?

_Join The Dots: B-Sides & Rarities 1978-2001_


----------



## HAL-9000 (26 Mars 2011)

Dispo ici  et extrait à l'écoute ici. 


Fernando Pulichino - *Open Source*


----------



## 'chon (27 Mars 2011)

The Streets

[YOUTUBE]flt1I1U74h4[/YOUTUBE]

​


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Mars 2011)

Pas un truc que j'écoute au sens où j'aurai ça dans ma discothèque mais un truc entendu :

[YOUTUBE]t4H_Zoh7G5A[/YOUTUBE]

Reprendre la Lambada, il faut oser. :afraid:


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (28 Mars 2011)

[youtube]vTlalFyTj78[/youtube]


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Mars 2011)

[YOUTUBE]T1nMC6kLOYA[/YOUTUBE]

Pour ceux qui se souviennent, le clip tournait en boucle pendant l'été 84 sur les tests de diffusion de Canal + :love:


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (28 Mars 2011)

Après ZZ top, le top du ZZ.    

[youtube]hRx5Tu60M20[/youtube]


----------



## alèm (28 Mars 2011)

[youtube]YjoYNy8J7_A[/youtube]


----------



## 'chon (28 Mars 2011)

Monday's heroes's echoes   bon.. 

[YOUTUBE]jlbunmCbTBA[/YOUTUBE] 

​


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2011)

.




[YOUTUBE]ybUqM8jf3mU[/YOUTUBE]

​


----------



## takamaka (28 Mars 2011)

Pas de clip, mais un son : Kilimandjaro, i'm on thé blues. Disponible là : www.abeillemusique.com


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2011)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Pour ceux qui se souviennent, le clip tournait en boucle pendant l'été 84 sur les tests de diffusion de Canal + :love:



le clip confirme une chose c'est qu'en dehors des amerlocs eux mèmes, seul les aliens sont capables d'avalé leur malbouffe !


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (29 Mars 2011)

Bon, en ces temps de cantonales où le vent des pensées tournent un peu à l'extreme, je vais faire mon Dutronc et revenir arch dèche valeureunne bienche de chez nour schnell!!!    

[youtube]lFpMsbYvKzY[/youtube]


Spéciale cassedédie à tous les royalistes avec cette représentation de break renaissance dancing    


Sony PS3: et puis ça fera un peu de culture pour tous les geeks et les n00bs.


----------



## alèm (29 Mars 2011)

ya des fois, franchement, j'hésite à t'achever tellement tu sembles souffrir :casse:

sinon, puisque le fil est abonné aux vieilleries surannées, autant en rajouter moi en 1984, je préférais ça comme quoi

[youtube]BwT938XuZe0[/youtube]​
ou ça : 

[youtube]Nuyq_YMga1c[/youtube]​
deux bons musiciens maudits à l'anglaise l'allumé Joe Crow (Nightingales) et le dépressifretirédelaviepréférantlesjobscommeéboueurouplongeur Lawrence (Felt/Denim)


----------



## Nobody (29 Mars 2011)

À propos de vieillerie*, j'écoute ça pour l'instant :







Mais ma favorite reste quand même la n°3.

*je parle de la composition, bien entendu, pas de l'enregistrement. Quoique : 1997...


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2011)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;8233522 a dit:
			
		

> Bon, en ces temps de cantonales où le vent des pensées tournent un peu à l'extreme, je vais faire mon Dutronc et revenir arch dèche valeureunne bienche de chez nour schnell!!!
> 
> Spéciale cassedédie à tous les royalistes avec cette représentation de break renaissance dancing
> 
> ...



je sais pas vous mais chez moi youtube n'est plus du tout fluide.
pour ce que j'en vois c'est mal danser : sont pas synchrones
et j'ai l'impression que c'est la fille qu'est pas dans le temps


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (29 Mars 2011)

alèm a dit:


> ya des fois, franchement, j'hésite à t'achever tellement tu sembles souffrir :casse:



Pas du tout, c'est comme Alzheimer, ceux qui souffrent c'est les autres et non le patient.    

[youtube]-AEP8fppSzM[/youtube]


----------



## alèm (29 Mars 2011)

[youtube]1xJbEoc5sDw[/youtube]​


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2011)

Et hop encore une vieillerie caduque. 





[YOUTUBE]YMkS7uWI90w[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (29 Mars 2011)

Le prof d'Éric des Musclés.    

[youtube]JqX5bw5of78[/youtube]


----------



## patlek (29 Mars 2011)

Une vieillerie absolument pas, jamais et définitivement jamais caduque...

[YOUTUBE]WL8bzKKunjw[/YOUTUBE]

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h37 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h36 ----------

Sinon... pas vieux du tout, loin de là

Un p' tit jeune et français qui semble bien tenir la route

http://www.myspace.com/charlespasi

[YOUTUBE]_tONdfJNSo8[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]7FJ4dsC17B4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## da capo (29 Mars 2011)

[YOUTUBE]IOB4cTt-OQ4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2011)

Colette Magny - une voix digne du blues, une vie d'engagement
mon grand père l'adorait, mème dans la défaite

[YOUTUBE]q5tZq_8UZUM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## 'chon (30 Mars 2011)

juste comme ça.. suranné sur la langue


[YOUTUBE]2h02ZErcYJE[/YOUTUBE]
​

​


----------



## jpmiss (30 Mars 2011)

Un gros, un maigre et des pédales:

[YOUTUBE]N1YQxDNI3-8[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]km_zLgN_MuU[/YOUTUBE]

:love:


----------



## fedo (30 Mars 2011)

[YOUTUBE]BlcJ-fDmDhA[/YOUTUBE]

pas d'autre commentaire


----------



## Chang (30 Mars 2011)

Mathew Jonson - Ghosts in the AI

[YOUTUBE]1-SEGUM_bK8[/YOUTUBE]

Mathew Jonson - Marionette

[YOUTUBE]saD7QHHMPfk[/YOUTUBE]

Mathew Jonson - Typerope

[YOUTUBE]aTM9GQhL0dQ[/YOUTUBE]

Mathew Jonson - Decompression

[YOUTUBE]5IzJLDEwjLs[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## alèm (30 Mars 2011)

[youtube]1yCQVHzB7qA[/youtube]​
à la batterie P-A  possesseur de mon ancien Macbook&#8230;*


----------



## HAL-9000 (30 Mars 2011)

fedo a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]BlcJ-fDmDhA[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> pas d'autre commentaire







Celle-ci est pas mal aussi&#8230; d'ailleurs Hans Zimmer fait plutôt de bonnes BO.

Time - Hans Zimmer
[YOUTUBE]Z0kGAz6HYM8[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## KARL40 (30 Mars 2011)

Extrait du dernier LP de DEPORTIVO ...
Toujours à voir sur scène :love:

[YOUTUBE]LosOgeevR7w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## MackZeKnife (31 Mars 2011)

Dusty Springfield chantant The Look of Love

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h44 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h39 ----------

Dinah Washington : September in the Rain
Fayrouz : W'kameh
Ellen Allien : Wish

et encore ...

Nara Leao : Diz Que Vou Por Ai


----------



## wath68 (31 Mars 2011)

:love::love::love:

Le morceau colle vraiment bien à l'ambiance du film ... ou l'inverse.

[YOUTUBE]PJyp5HaPj68[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## teo (31 Mars 2011)

Soyez pas paresseux, un nom d'artiste et un titre au lieu d'un simple lien ou video vers du flash, pensez aux personnes en balade sous iOS 
En attendant, je profite de l'integrale Paul Kalkbrenner dispo sous Deezer, merci a mon opérateur pour le Premium offert... C'est tc direct ds le téléphone, écoutable à volonté...


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2011)

teo a dit:


> ... Paul Kalkbrenner...




Ah lui je vais aller le voir samedi prochain, après *Martina* et ses Sandpaper kisses :love:


Là, maintenant et sous la pluie c'est The Telstar Sound Drone.

[YOUTUBE]9N5TkqkCZD4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## 'chon (1 Avril 2011)

_
Simple Life

_En long, en large et surtout en travers 

:love:

Et bon Week end à tous..
​


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2011)

pour moi l'une des plus belles chansons francaises par un chanteur injustemant mépriser par les bien pensants (mème si je le trouve souvent réac mais au moins il est honète dans ses idés que je ne partage pas)
une sacré chanson qui prend au trippes !

[YOUTUBE]l11GyqVu_-o[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2011)

'chon a dit:


> Et bon Week end à tous..
> 
> [/LEFT]
> [/CENTER]



 Oui, et bonne route à tous    


[YOUTUBE]trfadrieyHE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## 'chon (2 Avril 2011)

Stories from the City Stories from the Sea
été 46​


----------



## da capo (2 Avril 2011)

[DM]xnjg4_pergolesi-stabat-mater-dolorosa_music[/DM]


----------



## Mobyduck (2 Avril 2011)

*Adele* - Rolling In The Deep

[YOUTUBE]rYEDA3JcQqw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## macinside (3 Avril 2011)

Raoul Petite avec Didier Super :love:

[YOUTUBE]xY_doHx84_g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Philippe (3 Avril 2011)

Superbe Miossec. _Je m'en vais_ :



[YOUTUBE]hSbJQnzon00[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## thunderheart (3 Avril 2011)

[YOUTUBE]2hsmoo97CVA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## teo (3 Avril 2011)

friskyPodcast 131 :: CHILLOUT SUNDAYS par *ADLISS*

pour un chill out dominical cotonneux après une soirée _Raging 40's_ hors du monde

à l'attention très spéciale de :love: 'chon & friends :love: 
(et 'têt' un chtiverre demain soir ?)

​


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2011)

franchouillart ? si peu... 
sardou encore et de l'émotion car il rendait homage à un monumant de l'industrie nationale (mon grand père a participé à la fabrication des toles du france aux acieries d'hagondange). bradé comme une vulgaire bagnole d'occase. 

[YOUTUBE]aZ7-SB3mhco[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## alèm (3 Avril 2011)

[youtube]BwvqUeosajs[/youtube]
perso, je préfère les dépressifs écossais aux mâles reliftés
c'est mon côté donjon SM personnel&#8230;​


----------



## thunderheart (3 Avril 2011)

[YOUTUBE]exsniB-P9Ww[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## teo (4 Avril 2011)

IVANOE a dit:


> franchouillart ? si peu...
> sardou encore et de l'émotion car il rendait homage à un monumant de l'industrie nationale (mon grand père a participé à la fabrication des toles du france aux acieries d'hagondange). bradé comme une vulgaire bagnole d'occase.
> 
> ~​



Ouais, comme il rendait hommage à l'Armée américaine avec _Les Ricains_ à la fin des années 60 pendant que tout le monde demandait que s'arrête cette sale guerre Un bon réactionnaire très français cet homme-là, même si d'après ce que je sais il a des côtés très sympa en relation directe, il n'a pas arrêté de sortir des trucs plus réacs les uns que les autres.

J'avais acheté _les lacs du Connémara_ quand j'étais gamin, mais je ne regrette pas de l'avoir jetéà l'adolescence 

Mais bon, tous les goûts sont dans la nature, j'espère que tu apprécieras.


----------



## boninmi (4 Avril 2011)

All along the watchtower
(Calvin Russell vient de mourir).


----------



## WebOliver (4 Avril 2011)

teo a dit:


> Ouais, comme il rendait hommage à l'Armée américaine avec _Les Ricains_ à la fin des années 60 pendant que tout le monde demandait que s'arrête cette sale guerre Un bon réactionnaire très français cet homme-là, même si d'après ce que je sais il a des côtés très sympa en relation directe, il n'a pas arrêté de sortir des trucs plus réacs les uns que les autres.
> 
> J'avais acheté _les lacs du Connémara_ quand j'étais gamin, mais je ne regrette pas de l'avoir jetéà l'adolescence
> 
> Mais bon, tous les goûts sont dans la nature, j'espère que tu apprécieras.



Nan mais il a aussi fait des trucs bien, hein. 

[YOUTUBE]2P_LkrvuJ2w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## jugnin (4 Avril 2011)

Ah vi, cest sûr. 

[YOUTUBE]9FJUpNf215A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2011)

c'est fou comme vous avez si facilement mordu à l'hameçon ! 

bien sur que je le déteste le sardoche ! 

par contre ce qui me chagrine un peu c'est que personne n'est réagi pour Colette Magny, car elle c'était une persone rare, une chanteuse profondément engagée, d'une totale intégrité et qui a plus ou moins flingué sa carière pour ces raisons  et c'est mon grand père qui m'a fait l'aimer

[YOUTUBE]gGioHT90aIY[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## teo (4 Avril 2011)

Je vois pas l'intérêt de balancer des conneries pour juste provoquer un flame et du flood  Si t'aimes pas Sardou, y'a d'autres endroits pour vomir. Poste plutôt des trucs que tu aimes, c'est ce qu'on demande ici

Et ici, c'est "_Quelle musique_", pas Le thread post-mortem, ça ne m'étonne donc que moyen si personne n'a rien posté sur la Colette.

Sinon, là:
_Break For Love (Friburn & Urik Tribal Mix)_ des *Pet Shop Boys* sur la BO de *Queer As Folk US* :love: (take the chem, bitter pills, parachutes and hot numbers all around, sweat sweat sweat baby ! come come come come come right now right now right now and until the day after tomorrow :love: )


Space Oddity (Captain Sebasto remix) de Captain Sebasto :love: (merci Tsugi)  


[YOUTUBE]khOTGLZ3jmU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## KARL40 (4 Avril 2011)

Toujours ZONE LIBRE qui tourne en ce moment ....

Alors ....

Alors .....

Profitez !

:rateau:

[YOUTUBE]U1EGdEGQVtI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## GrInGoo (4 Avril 2011)

[YOUTUBE]ZiAeDchaAes[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## thunderheart (5 Avril 2011)

boninmi a dit:


> All along the watchtower
> (Calvin Russell vient de mourir).



Rip Calvin 
[YOUTUBE]7A2fLuoumjI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## teo (5 Avril 2011)

_Summer Eyes (live)_ des *Young Gods* sur leur *Live At The Rote Fabrik*





J'ai toujours eu un faible pour _TV Sky_
​


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2011)

Une perle ce _Summer Eyes_, oui, même 20 ans après. :love:


Et cette cover de Suicide, _Ghost Rider_ réinterprétée sur le Knock on Wood magistralement 30 ans plus tard.









*Sound*


Quelle classe ! :style:


----------



## thunderheart (5 Avril 2011)

[YOUTUBE]ejOTIAf-giM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## thunderheart (6 Avril 2011)

[YOUTUBE]mzNEgcqWDG4[/YOUTUBE]

ça fait toujours du bien


----------



## thunderheart (7 Avril 2011)

[YOUTUBE]sStHhZiRJy8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## teo (7 Avril 2011)

thanks thunderheart 

ça fait quelques mois que je ne suis pas retourné aux sources, ils ont même disparu de mon profil Last.fm


_Black Celebration_ et _Construction Time Again_







fly on the windscreen​

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h06 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h29 ----------

Jared Leto vs Kurt Cobain
(17 ans déjà)

[YOUTUBE]b5Kf4zBL6V8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## thunderheart (7 Avril 2011)

[YOUTUBE]G2b0OIkTraI[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]3BN44Y70VGI[/YOUTUBE]

un grand bonhomme


----------



## thunderheart (8 Avril 2011)

[YOUTUBE]FiMK9e0h6YE[/YOUTUBE]

Bonus

[YOUTUBE]mWXhBAINGS0[/YOUTUBE]

Quelles voix


----------



## 'chon (9 Avril 2011)

*F.i.r.e.. i.n   ...
*

[YOUTUBE]IeG1sUh911o[/YOUTUBE]

​


----------



## da capo (9 Avril 2011)

[YOUTUBE]ltQEifKCe3U[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Mobyduck (9 Avril 2011)

*Black Sabbath* - Neon Knights

[YOUTUBE]nhe1SuBGkiA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Chang (10 Avril 2011)

[YOUTUBE]rBa5qp9sUOY[/YOUTUBE]

:love:​


----------



## olaf1966 (10 Avril 2011)

[YOUTUBE]UZC8J5oX1pg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## teo (10 Avril 2011)

Ugress

Planet U: Episode Two: The Lost Ruins EP





Le barjot norvégien frappe encore et toujours&#8230; gratuitement 
Amateurs de rétro sci-fi, série Z et autres improbables musiques c'est pour nous 

​
Et la pop sautillante de _Thieves Like Us_, leur série des morceaux freebies sur RCRD LBL _(inscription nécessaire depuis peu&#8230_


----------



## wath68 (11 Avril 2011)

*Lindsey Buckingham (Fleetwood Mac) - Big Love (Live)*

De ce groupe, c'est le seul morceau que je connais, et encore, la version originale de 1987.
Mais là, cette version live en solo, elle surpasse largement l'originale.

[YOUTUBE]mZZp76M4NGc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## tatouille (11 Avril 2011)

A la riscossa tutti à la mossa un ghjornu sbuccerà l'indipendenza sola sperenza U fronte vincerà.

Aujourd'hui cela fait 225 ans que la France a envahie et depuis esclavage un peuple souverain, occupe une terre qui ne lui appartient pas. Et tout le monde trouve ca normal.
[YOUTUBE]9XJ3y9LxX-Q[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]wBgPwMeD-pE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Schillier21 (11 Avril 2011)

[YOUTUBE]nlaCZ106b5w[/YOUTUBE]

Je pense qu'il n'y a rien à ajouter...


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Avril 2011)

On l'attendait depuis 2001.
Il était bloqué pour des problèmes de mésentente entre l'artiste et la maison de disque.
Un petit malin (certains disent "un proche") l'a mis en ligne fin mars.
L'artiste n'a pas commenté sa diffusion...


----------



## teo (11 Avril 2011)

Ils auraient pu faire un peu mieux comme pochette pirate, je préfére la version Lego :love: Les déformations de caractère, les approches de paires entre le T , le o et le y et les typos utilisées font vraiment mal aux yeux  C'est moche ! 


Socalled; *Ghettoblaster* et Peter Nashel et son *"Rubicon" TV Show Original Score*.

[YOUTUBE]6ZVPM88m-58[/YOUTUBE]

Le générique de cette série est parfait  À voir !


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2011)

..
[YOUTUBE]--fyIXAH96s[/YOUTUBE]
..
*Johannes Brahms,* danse hongroise n° 4 en fa mineur (poco sostenutto).​


----------



## macarel (11 Avril 2011)

Schillier21 a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]nlaCZ106b5w[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Je pense qu'il n'y a rien à ajouter...




Si, si...:love:
[YOUTUBE]HOFzVYh-v_A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## HAL-9000 (11 Avril 2011)

Une des plus belles interprétations du Duo des Fleurs que j'ai pu écouter à ce jour 

*Flower Duet* - Lakmé / _Erika Miklosa_ & _Bernadett Wiedemann_
[YOUTUBE]CX-6Ej2lnwg[/YOUTUBE]​

Un peu d'Electro :style:

*Won't Let Go* - Hot Toddy
[YOUTUBE]PkW1W9yDGq8[/YOUTUBE]


*Trickski* - Pill Collins (Original Mix)
[YOUTUBE]Wt0FVZr4Vm4[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## tatouille (12 Avril 2011)

macarel a dit:


> Si, si...:love:
> [YOUTUBE]HOFzVYh-v_A[/YOUTUBE]



bof il y a ceux qui etaient a Berkeley pour la derniere et les pines d'huitre dont tu fais partie


----------



## macarel (12 Avril 2011)

tatouille a dit:


> bof il y a ceux qui etaient a Berkeley pour la derniere et les pines d'huitre dont tu fais partie



Pas la peine d'aller se la faire péter à l'USA pour voir le "Guitar Trio", je les ai vu à Bayonne, bon ce n'était pas le dernier effectivement...
Euh, je dirai même pinette, mais sûrement né avant toi


----------



## Mobyduck (12 Avril 2011)

*Black Sabbath* - Heaven and Hell

[YOUTUBE]NKGn_jsPB-M[/YOUTUBE]

...p'tain, cet album...  :love:


----------



## Aurélie85 (12 Avril 2011)

[YOUTUBE]ev7NMv7j6tI[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## l'écrieur (12 Avril 2011)

tatouille a dit:


> A la riscossa tutti à la mossa un ghjornu sbuccerà l'indipendenza sola sperenza U fronte vincerà.
> 
> Aujourd'hui cela fait 225 ans que la France a envahie et depuis esclavage un peuple souverain, occupe une terre qui ne lui appartient pas. Et tout le monde trouve ca normal.



Oh purée ! La Croix-Rousse a été un état souverain plus longtemps que la Corse !
En _esclavage_... C'est une insulte à la mémoire des esclaves, ce que tu écris.

[YOUTUBE]mzIuUW9VUr0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## silvio (12 Avril 2011)

teo a dit:


> thanks thunderheart
> 
> ça fait quelques mois que je ne suis pas retourné aux sources, ils ont même disparu de mon profil Last.fm
> 
> ​




A propos de source ...

[YOUTUBE]aPd3Ui2_ra8[/YOUTUBE]

  Lux (et surtout Ivy :love::love::love, vaut le détour

Hop bonus :
[YOUTUBE]iV8euw9Cbdg[/YOUTUBE]



​


----------



## thunderheart (12 Avril 2011)

Allez hop, une autre source bonus 
[YOUTUBE]k0a6KHD_gwQ[/YOUTUBE]

vus au Palace en 19xx 
Un grand souvenir


----------



## teo (13 Avril 2011)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Veuillez nous excusez pour l'interruption de l'image et du son, la dernière version de VLC (1.19 première update) a rendu muet mon iMac.
Je ne vous embêterai donc point avec ma daube avant que ce bug ne soit réparé

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
​


----------



## HAL-9000 (13 Avril 2011)

Arf ! c'est ballot


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2011)

Kat onoma  - Cupid

[YOUTUBE]4pi1Y6rtp68[/YOUTUBE]



_Envoie tes chiens pour me traquer_

Toute l'électricité du live Happy Birthday Public&#65279; :love:
​


----------



## teo (14 Avril 2011)

teo a dit:


> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> Bug fixed.
> :love: Hallelluyah ! Some sounds again ! :love:
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> ...





Iggy Pop - The idiot








et ensuite, pour rester dans l'esprit de ma nuit _"A Night with the Tall Brunette Cub"_,
*Queer As Folk* - _Club Babylon [Disc 1 & 2]
_et plus particulièrement _Safe From Harm [Peter Rauhofer Mix]_ de *Narcotic Thrust*.


[YOUTUBE]OnFsuVYfkcA[/YOUTUBE]

:king: Boufta boufta boufta :king:
We're queer, we're here. Get used to it

​


----------



## rabisse (15 Avril 2011)

C'est vieux. C'est usé jusqu'à la gomme. Ce sont des synthés analogiques, monolithiques.

[YOUTUBE]GGCcuD9ySFA[/YOUTUBE]​
Pourtant, toujours inscrit dans notre futur.

[YOUTUBE]njnn-XIuG58[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## 'chon (15 Avril 2011)

Haaaa...

[YOUTUBE]Z-Abu5erxrs[/YOUTUBE]

​


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Avril 2011)

Unkle
Where The Nigh Fall

excellent. :love:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2011)

Moon Duo.
It's killing time.



[YOUTUBE]YVSMDw5OOIs[/YOUTUBE]

:style:

​


----------



## 'chon (15 Avril 2011)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Unkle :love:



Découvert ces Monsters il y n'a pas si longtemps.. et c'est vrai qu'entre le Son et l'Image, brrrr...   je prends mon pied ! 

[YOUTUBE]V4-155tCLKM[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## thunderheart (15 Avril 2011)

[YOUTUBE]4QpRCK1IbiE[/YOUTUBE]

Magique


----------



## teo (15 Avril 2011)

rabisse a dit:


> C'est vieux. C'est usé jusqu'à la gomme. Ce sont des synthés analogiques, monolithiques.
> 
> Tangerine Dream​
> Pourtant, toujours inscrit dans notre futur.
> ...



Si prolifique que c'est décourageant de voir leur discographie  Et encore, là il manque un certain nombre d'albums 
Leur page discogs est encore plus impressionnante 
Leur site officiel

DM 4 (Dream Mixes IV), toujours et encore.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2011)

Oui, bonne idée... 




vova a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]mKWeflz5rJM[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 
> 
> ...




---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h20 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h02 ----------

... bon 'avait aussi un oncle, autre,,,


[YOUTUBE]BxShmSXrm8I&[/YOUTUBE]


On est bien en famille , hin ?


----------



## teo (16 Avril 2011)

Une série Simian Mobile Disco, la plupart téléchargés légalement sur RCRD LBL.com, à noter qu'il faut dorénavant s'inscrire pour pouvoir avoir accès aux téléchargements.

J'aime particulièrement _Audacity of Huge (Dekker & Johan Remix)_ et les remix de _Hustler_ par Joachim et Skatebård


----------



## Vivid (16 Avril 2011)

'chon a dit:


> Découvert ces Monsters il y n'a pas si longtemps.. et c'est vrai qu'entre le Son et l'Image, brrrr...   je prends mon pied !
> 
> [YOUTUBE]V4-155tCLKM[/YOUTUBE]​



dans l'esprit Blade Runner de Ridley Scott !


----------



## patlek (16 Avril 2011)

Un peu de calme..

[YOUTUBE]2kQA8FfJWDc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## KARL40 (17 Avril 2011)

The KILLS "Blood Pressures".

Le félin du premier album est devenu trop apprivoisé ...

Le son de "midnight boom" préparait une sortie du son râpeux de leurs débuts.
Mais le tout restait encore bon alors que je reste très partagé avec cet album ...
Trop lisse, trop poli à de rares exceptions...

Avec des désastres tel ce "wild charms"qui réussit en un peu plus d'une minute  
à donner envie de refiler le CD au chat !

Comme je n'ai pas de chat, je tente une autre écoute ! 


[YOUTUBE]hniPVDz12bc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## alèm (17 Avril 2011)

[youtube]6gtrW5hnKoA[/youtube]

parce que Bertrand quoi&#8230; un musicien (un vrai), une voix (une belle), un bel homme (un vrai), _une belle personne (une vraie)_






et pour ceux qui seraient intrigués par la batteuse choriste, elle a un groupe qui me fait bien bouger les pieds et je remercie mes potes de Resistenz qui ont fait leur première partie et donc voici 

Fiodor dream dog & the Skips - "Love in a Robotic way"
[youtube]XZf_fCOjhDk[/youtube]


----------



## teo (17 Avril 2011)

J'aime bien Belin moi aussi. Un grand gaillard qui me donne toujours autant envie de tomber amoureux de Porto 

Là, un mix de wip, reçu il y a deux jours. Je me régale :love:
Quelle vue ! Quel son ! On se croirait au bord de la piscine avec les lumières qui pétillent un peu partout comme des feux follets.



Spécial baccio aux connaisseu/rs/sseuses


----------



## Mobyduck (17 Avril 2011)

*The Heavy* - How You Like Me Now?

[YOUTUBE]sVzvRsl4rEM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## fedo (17 Avril 2011)

KARL40 a dit:


> The KILLS "Blood Pressures".
> 
> Le félin du premier album est devenu trop apprivoisé ...
> 
> ...



je suis bien d'accord avec toi Karl.
j'aime bien le morceau ainsi que DNA mais l'album demeure vraiment paresseux en dehors de ça.

on se consolera avec ça:
[YOUTUBE]8kHswmDnEIM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## stéphane33 (17 Avril 2011)

[YOUTUBE]Nxp4UMozhRs&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h41 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h39 ----------

[YOUTUBE]oE853xWLsE8[/YOUTUBE]

Je sais moi des sorciers qui invoquent les jets
Dans la jungle de Nouvelle-Guinée
Ils scrutent le zénith convoitant les guinées
Que leur rapporterait le pillage du fret
Sur la mer de corail au passage de cet
Appareil ces créatures non dénuées
De raison ces papous attendent des nuées
L'avarie du Viscount et celle du Comet
Et comme leur totem n'a jamais pu abattre
A leurs pieds ni Boeing ni même D.C. quatre
Ils rêvent de hijacks et d'accidents d'oiseaux
Ces naufrageurs naïfs armés de sarbacanes
Qui sacrifient ainsi au culte du cargo
En soufflant vers l'azur et les aéroplanes.
Où es-tu Melody et ton corps disloqué
Hante-t-il l'archipel que peuplent les sirènes
Ou bien accrochés au cargo dont la sirène
D'alarme s'est tue, es-tu restée

Au hasard des courants as-tu déjà touché
Ces lumineux coraux des côtes guinéennes
Où s'agitent en vain ces sorciers indigènes
Qui espèrent encore des avions brisés
N'ayant plus rien à perdre ni Dieu en qui croire
Afin qu'ils me rendent mes amours dérisoires
Moi, comme eux, j'ai prié les cargos de la nuit
Et je garde cette espérance d'un désastre
Aérien qui me raménerait Melody
Mineure détournée de l'attraction des astres.
"Tu t'appelles comment?
- Melody
- Melody comment?
- Melody Nelson."

D'Autres s'en vont, Certains restent...


----------



## jpmiss (17 Avril 2011)

[YOUTUBE]MGtZlNsB1-U[/YOUTUBE]

*OUAK EUN OUAL MOZAFEUKA!*


----------



## wath68 (17 Avril 2011)

*Nine Inch Nails - Happiness In Slavery (Woodstock '94)*

Aucun synthé n'a été maltraité durant cette vidéo.

... Nan j'déconne, ils sont explosés à la fin 

[YOUTUBE]GLVdnA0iAg4[/YOUTUBE]

Et en bonus Nine Inch Nails & Gary Numan - Cars (Live '09) :love:

[YOUTUBE]6qlUFKFHNIU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## jpmiss (17 Avril 2011)

Allez hop un peu de musique de drogués

[YOUTUBE]-8NSG1y7Apw[/YOUTUBE]

:love:


----------



## thunderheart (18 Avril 2011)

[YOUTUBE]SCQ6XmsJ8tE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## HAL-9000 (19 Avril 2011)

*Modeselektor feat. Thom Yorke* - The White Flash
[YOUTUBE]H-b9hgd-3Tc[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Avril 2011)

When Harry Met Sally 2


----------



## thunderheart (20 Avril 2011)

[YOUTUBE]HcqUSi8QPN0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## wath68 (20 Avril 2011)

*Beastie Boys - Sabotage *






[YOUTUBE]z5rRZdiu1UE[/YOUTUBE]

+ cadeau : pour vous donner un look comme dans le clip, *Sabotage Yourself*.
Mon Cop Name c'est Pancho Newman


----------



## HAL-9000 (20 Avril 2011)

*Radiohead* - The Butcher
[YOUTUBE]w19ZlO_JEJ0[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## DeepDark (21 Avril 2011)

en voilà une compile qu'elle est bonne  (pour une fois)

un double cédé, dédié au Krautrock (c'est là que je fonds :hosto, cette musique expérimentale/électronique/inventive/répétitive/planante Allemande des 70's,_ "free from the past"_.

_Elle_ s'intitule donc sobrement Deutsche Elektronische Musik, sortie chez Soul Jazz Records.






'tin y'a de ces perles  :love: :love:

[YOUTUBE]7JuT2GGvr6w[/YOUTUBE] ()  [YOUTUBE]CwtAsbXXUGA[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]VABe-9RRYqM[/YOUTUBE]​

--------

(et on se prépare aussi pour ce soir, avec *Modeselektor* :love:  )
(hébé, ces Allemands)


----------



## silvio (21 Avril 2011)

KARL40 a dit:


> The KILLS "Blood Pressures".
> 
> Le félin du premier album est devenu trop apprivoisé ...
> 
> ...



Hum .. j'avais convaincu ma douce de m'accompagner à un concert au moment du premier album ..
Elle m'avait dit ensuite "Plus jamais ça" 
Là j'ai des chances de la convaincre ..
Par contre, c'est moi qui ne vais pas y aller :rateau:

Et le troisième ? dans la veine du premier non ? 

Bon ... valeur sûre 


[YOUTUBE]56dxJjXbnjg[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2011)

silvio a dit:


> the fall




J'aime tes valeurs sûres, silvio :love:



Là un peu d'Islande, projetée à Berlin :style:

[YOUTUBE]MLs3Xmc_wII[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## jpmiss (21 Avril 2011)

Une batterie, une basse et hop!

[YOUTUBE]v0aoABcMJU0[/YOUTUBE]

Sont forts ces cons de canadiens! :love:


----------



## tibounise (21 Avril 2011)

jpmiss a dit:


> Une batterie, une basse et hop!
> 
> [YOUTUBE]v0aoABcMJU0[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Sont forts ces cons de canadiens! :love:



Y'a le remix de Justice de cette chanson qui est AWESOME  .

[YOUTUBE]RM6IQVIMiew[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## jpmiss (21 Avril 2011)

tibounise a dit:


> Y'a le remix de Justice de cette chanson qui est AWESOME  .



Ah ouais je kiffe trop megalol! 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h32 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h51 ----------

[YOUTUBE]z_mhfZIH0aQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## 'chon (22 Avril 2011)

[YOUTUBE]PYIJ7ErLkBg[/YOUTUBE]


_*Eyes blink*_

*kodak ghosts, running amok   *​


----------



## tantoillane (22 Avril 2011)

*S. Carey* - "In The Dirt"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RaDncGbTo9w&feature=related​


----------



## Mobyduck (22 Avril 2011)

*Coldplay* - Fix You

[YOUTUBE]JI-o25K6B-E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (23 Avril 2011)

[YOUTUBE]qfllrPOJ5Es[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## thunderheart (23 Avril 2011)

[YOUTUBE]JpW8643S7Wk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Karle (23 Avril 2011)

[YOUTUBE]AQO30moEMZ4[/YOUTUBE]

Allez un p'tit coup d'jeunz pour ces vieux de macgé !


----------



## tirhum (23 Avril 2011)

Karle a dit:


> [YOUTUBE] http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AQO30moEMZ4 [/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Allez un p'tit coup d'jeunz pour ces vieux de macgé !


Mais les vieux savent poster une vidéo !&#8230;


----------



## Karle (24 Avril 2011)

EDIT : ça fonctionne, merci alèm, évidemment étant un jeune con j'ai mis TOUT le lien youtube  !

Bref, merci, bisous, bonne nuit, bonsoir, bonjour, adieu.


----------



## richard-deux (25 Avril 2011)

[YOUTUBE]IcuA6vdH9gA[/YOUTUBE]

*Sufjan Steven - Age of Adz*

Je vais le voir en concert à BXL. :love:​


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Avril 2011)

Un peu de soleil

[YOUTUBE]EG5ytJbTU7c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mobyduck (26 Avril 2011)

*Queen* - I Want It All

[YOUTUBE]BKEgrnOOHso[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Arlequin (26 Avril 2011)

un peu de douceur dans ce monde de brutes  :love:

[YOUTUBE]SV3R5vdxnMk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2011)

Arlequin a dit:


> un peu de douceur dans ce monde de brutes  :love:





Blixa !  :love:





Et hop !  *Les Rallizes Denudés*.


[YOUTUBE]xiTW6jr4mGo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Avril 2011)

Deux clips pour un titre de mon pote Allan.
Un trash

[DM]xen4o5_allan-theo-clip-je-derive_music[/DM]

Un pas trash

[DM]xg1qam_allan-theo-je-derive-clip-officiel_music[/DM]


----------



## teo (27 Avril 2011)

Après 10 jours dans les bois ou presque, un mix de Chang me propulse vers Paris à la vitesse d'un Lyria, 
Jesper loves the acid - Jesper and John Dahlback
Jupiter - Subway 
...entre autres :love:

 Bonne vibe énergétique pour les retrouvailles de ce soir


----------



## tirhum (28 Avril 2011)

Gnéééééééé !...

[YOUTUBE]YfTg4Fcza58[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]nhiEIUhnF9A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2011)

Un peu de bleu...


[YOUTUBE]mETzUigQ5sk[/YOUTUBE]





du rouge....

[YOUTUBE]h2rPBr1novE[/YOUTUBE]





et du bleu à nouveau. 


[YOUTUBE]zrRJPyoDi3k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Chang (30 Avril 2011)

*Thomas Mapfumo - Shumba*


[YOUTUBE]o-mw9U5Fq4g[/YOUTUBE]

Edite recemment par Daphni (aka Caribou), je prefere rester sur l'original pour une ecoute de salon. Les edits, c'est sympa, mais on en trouve un peu a toutes les sauces aujourdhui, pas forcement pour le meilleur ...

*Paul Mc Cartney - Check My Machine*

[YOUTUBE]oH3k8NXpu-4[/YOUTUBE]

La legende veut que ce morceau a ete enregistre par Cartney juste apres avoir deballe sa nouvelle machine, son nouveau jouet. Et ca sonne ... Un ep estampille "balaeric" sort ces jours-ci avec quelques morceaux du messieurs en electronique et franchement, ca cartonne.

​


----------



## Chang (30 Avril 2011)

J'oubliais, le dernier Julio Bashmore ... ce gars est en train de monter en puissance. 

Apres Everyone Needs a Theme Tune (accessoirement la pochette la plus laide l'annee 2010 pour certains - c'est con, c'est un des rares ep avec un poster dedans ), voici Father Father, grosse bombe dancefloor, entre house, chill et techno ; avec l'empreinte Bashmore dans les claviers. Un pur bonheur, ca met le sourire malgre le temps de m...

Father Father


[YOUTUBE]8jH2wQUd86g[/YOUTUBE]

Battle For Middle You 
(sur Everybody Needs A Theme Tune)

[YOUTUBE]jiEej8UXJlw[/YOUTUBE]

​


----------



## patlek (30 Avril 2011)

Dans les disques a posseder; un des meilleurs du pub rock
Nine below zero: Live at the marquee


[YOUTUBE]OTI6ZfuHG5o[/YOUTUBE]


Les meme 30 ans plus tard, meme titre... il forme la releve):

[YOUTUBE]CJ9KcPD7bx8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## teo (30 Avril 2011)

après Wensen [chang], un peu de Khyu & Sparrow [khyu] et son _Keyboard and Trackpad session_, sur son Soundcloud.

C'est tout sautillant, tout péchu, ça me donnerait presqu'envie de mer de Chine&#8230;


----------



## thunderheart (30 Avril 2011)

[YOUTUBE]AbDqXr6LbXo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## patlek (1 Mai 2011)

Punk...

[YOUTUBE]WhAycDLKUrg[/YOUTUBE]

Sinon, la releve d' au dessus, on en entendrat peut etre parler dans quelques années

[YOUTUBE]BGbtonaXoc8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mobyduck (1 Mai 2011)

*Stereophonics* - Trouble

[YOUTUBE]NnfH8KminEI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (1 Mai 2011)

réveil en douceur ce matin...

:love::love:
[YOUTUBE]FRqiqHZhKOM[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## teo (1 Mai 2011)

_Abyssal plain mix_, un DJ Mix de Shanghai Ultra, tc dans les archives du Void, à Shanghaï, RPC.

C'est assez lent, avec des sons étranges, presque chill-out par moment. Pour une after dominicale. Ou une before, c'est selon.

Bon dimanche


----------



## Arlequin (1 Mai 2011)

back to roots

p'tain ça fait du bien 

Bon Scott :love:

[YOUTUBE]98I85ceICRM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## teo (2 Mai 2011)

*Atomic Café*, dj mix de Plastique de Reve, sur sa page Official.fm, enregistré live sur basic.ch le 27 avril dernier.


----------



## KARL40 (2 Mai 2011)

NIRVANA sur l'excellent album de reprises du VELVET UNDERGROUND 

"Fifteen Minutes"







[YOUTUBE]Mky-yfmoavQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## teo (4 Mai 2011)

Grâce à Maneval, un vieux souvenir

ça s'écrit comment
P A R I S

?

* * * * *

[YOUTUBE]K7mGEMd295Q[/YOUTUBE]




M E R D E

​


----------



## 'chon (4 Mai 2011)

_Open door at midnight.._
​ ​ [YOUTUBE]APOxawDWwn8[/YOUTUBE]      

[YOUTUBE]JgZ6yaKvWfk[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]Qr4RHoVOUS4[/YOUTUBE]​ 
:love::love::love::sleep:

​


----------



## Karle (4 Mai 2011)

[YOUTUBE]nmFgejWZjtg[/YOUTUBE]

Beaufitul song pour beautiful matinée !


----------



## teo (4 Mai 2011)

Il était tordant en Kiki DuRane au sein du duo _Kiki & Herb_.
Il était touchant dans la scène finale de _Short Bus_ (avec _In the end_)
Il était déchainé sur la scène du _Sentier des Halles_ cet automne.

Je me régale avec le nouvel album de Mx* Justin Vivian Bond, _Dendrophile_.
Sa voix, les textes, la musique. La rage et la grâce (In the end, The new economy, The hustler) entre New York et la Californie.
Et il est accompagné d'un très charmant pianiste.







* JvB ne se définit pas par son genre. Il n'utilise donc ni le Mr. (Monsieur), ni Mrs. (Madame), ni Ms. (mélange de Mlle et de Mme, qui ne mentionne pas si la personne est mariée) et donc créé le Mx à sa convenance.


----------



## IceandFire (4 Mai 2011)

Le dernier BeastieBoys...  :king:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2011)

Elle est étrange cette version de P A R I S , teo;  me manque le côté sombre du vinyl 


.....

Luka's cover.


[YOUTUBE]CW9Pv0WT2K0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## madaniso (4 Mai 2011)

[YOUTUBE]Zvd8NhLJo7M[/YOUTUBE]

----​
[YOUTUBE]uYzorHy4TDg[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2011)

... il y aura du *nouveau* du côté de mon *distributeur préféré*











En attendant, une pointe de rappel:

[YOUTUBE]BnWDQUUj23w[/YOUTUBE]​



:style:


----------



## jpmiss (5 Mai 2011)

Un gros morceau de Dinosaur Jr, un zeste de Pixies et de Sebadoh, quelques pincées de Pavement et de Nada Surf et hop:

[YOUTUBE]yGU60-6A6Xg[/YOUTUBE]

C'est frai, c'est printanier


----------



## thunderheart (5 Mai 2011)

[YOUTUBE]eUY8yXILxPc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mai 2011)

et plus de 6 mois plus tard....



[YOUTUBE]Z6zqYSezqwo[/YOUTUBE]



 :love::love::love:


----------



## teo (7 Mai 2011)

Mais alors, juste, juste pour les amateurs et amatrices de films de gladiateur (Doc, Sind' et quelques autres qui se reconnaîtront), comme si _Thor_ et autres _Aigle_ ne suffisaient pas pour nos yeux ébaubis ces dernières semaines 

Je découvre une bonne vraie eurodaube* assez classique de 2010, sans intérêt sans le clip, mais alors justement, en images quels corps ! Même la mignonnette blonde est juste là pour mettre en valeur les trois gars sans éveiller les soupçons ou éviter la jalousie du public. Les travellings arrière sont frustrants (ils s'arrêtent beaucoup trop haut/tôt), les amateurs de poils, eux sont frustrés, mais il ne faut pas effrayer, public sans doute en majorité mineur.

C'est kurde et danois (si si ). À voir en grand écran et en 720, évidemment.

[YOUTUBE]pArLmSakOYI[/YOUTUBE]​
* vous savez, ces trucs qu'on oublie très vite ("_Il-elle m'a quitté-e, je suis malheureux-se_") car c'est ni fait ni à faire et qui n'ont pour but que de vendre sous un emballage chatoyant des sonneries téléphoniques, des singles, des 45t à un public adolescent et prépubère (et par extension logique, gay dans certains cas, on se demande vraiment pourquoi  ).

Allez, on garde la vidéo et on oublie.

Et juste après, _The Zebra Mix II_ par Divide & Kreate, un Mash Up gratos à tc sur son site et un re edit des Floyd par Faskil, juste pour faire hurler les puristes  _Shine On You Crazy Diamond (Faskil Intro Re-Edit)_. Ce belge est vraiment  nice  En live au _Café Frappé_, à Paris le vendredi 13 mai.


----------



## alèm (7 Mai 2011)

[youtube]DICJB75giJ0[/youtube]
Jean, Calvin et les autres&#8230; ​


----------



## TiteLine (7 Mai 2011)

[YOUTUBE]qxTpvA-pUG0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## da capo (9 Mai 2011)

[YOUTUBE]IGI_1L7iQNA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## thunderheart (9 Mai 2011)

[YOUTUBE]YXCyB4SU29M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## KARL40 (9 Mai 2011)

Un live de FUGAZI chopé ICI !

Excellent rendu de toute la hargne du groupe sur scène ....


----------



## thunderheart (9 Mai 2011)

[YOUTUBE]fZzpH2ehqxs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## 'chon (10 Mai 2011)

_Plus de problèmes.. :love:
_
[YOUTUBE]rcoreV10hI8[/YOUTUBE]


​


----------



## patlek (10 Mai 2011)

Dans la série: les impérrissables:


[YOUTUBE]nvMo5O8EVJg[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]dWEUPB5XHjE[/YOUTUBE]

La pochette du disque:

[YOUTUBE]L9JVfGhVfk0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mai 2011)

Il est l'heure de mon Minny Pops :love:



[YOUTUBE]liUEvJV9iEw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## teo (10 Mai 2011)

_Chill0ut Sundays 03_ de Faskil, DJ Mix pour Friskyradio.

Pour les amateurs de progressive, il offre un autre DJ Mix de 4h, enregistré en mars 2011.








Et merci Karl pour le lien vers _Live_ de *Fugazi* sur archive.org  :love:


----------



## 'chon (11 Mai 2011)

Speedball Baby

[YOUTUBE]ewVClWo1NT4[/YOUTUBE]

:love: :love: et :love:


_Très bien pour faire le ménage, aussi.._ (clic)

​


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Mai 2011)

[DM]x2792w_klaus-nomi-the-cold-song-live_music[/DM]

:love::love::love:


----------



## teo (11 Mai 2011)

Mr Fogg et _Moving Parts_








en attendant deux pépites de 2004 : _Beats in Space 1 & 2_, chez WNYU 89.1 FM, NYC,
Tim Sweeney et _DJ Daze_ aka _Plastique de Rêve_ 
​


----------



## teo (12 Mai 2011)

J'espère que ça ne sera pas qu'un triple album pour payer leurs impôts






Depeche Mode - *Remixes 2: 81-11*
Sortie officielle le 6 juin

Massacrer _Personal Jesus_ sur un album officiel comme ça ET le propulser en single, je ne comprend pas le trio. Enfin, le label a du être convaincant côté brouzoufs. Ce _Stargate remix_ est particulièrement mauvais, indigeste je l'ai découvert il y a une quinzaine de jours dans une soirée, j'ai pas osé dire au passeur de disque mon humble avis; je suis allé prendre une coupe et fumer une clope dehors :/

De la mauvaise eurotrash norvégien à 3 cents pour oreilles élevées à la Nouvelle Star ©. _zim boum zim boum_ :sick: 

On peut voir la vidéo originale du remix, chez yahoo, ici.
Ça sent la référence au cinéma expressionniste de Fritz Lang (le regard extasié de Maria dans Metropolis), les images sont nettement meilleures que le son.

Sur Pitchfork*, il y a _Suffer Well (M83 Remix)_ en streaming, je vous laisse vous faire votre idée, ça ne peut de toute façon pas être pire que l'autre.

_* en bas de page_


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2011)

teo a dit:


> ...
> Massacrer _Personal Jesus_ sur un album officiel comme ça ET le propulser en single, je ne comprend pas le trio....



+1 

Et là «massacrer» est un petit mot. C'est carrément de l'automutilation.

Même *Nina* à fait mieux, il y a peu. Et je ne parle pas de Cash , MM, et autres.



S'autosaloper doit être une constante chez certains nés, formés fin 70 début 80.

Je pense là particulièrement au bouzu _*There's Always Now (Remixes & Remakes)*
_ de *Minimal Compact* qui est à balancer bien au fond de sa cave, derrière la magnifique soupière ikea que votre belle-mère vous a offert le jour où vous vous êtes enfui de la maison...

Et parce que je ne suis pas rancunier:

[YOUTUBE]f3Ko-rc4tiA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## thunderheart (12 Mai 2011)

vova a dit:


> +1
> Et là «massacrer» est un petit mot. C'est carrément de l'automutilation.
> Même *Nina* à fait mieux, il y a peu. Et je ne parle pas de Cash , MM, et autres.



Mouais, cette sortie ne sent pas très bon :mouais:
Album de commande, contrat, pépettes... ?

Je préfère pour le moment me délecter du DVD Tour of the Universe


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2011)

Une basse, une batterie et une guitare, et *hop !*


On dirait presque du VF.


----------



## boninmi (12 Mai 2011)

Je sais, je devrais pas, mais de temps en temps je replonge 

[YOUTUBE]S-vE3siPVTw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## silvio (12 Mai 2011)

pas d'ma faute ...suis tombé tout petit dans le garage ...
bon faut aimer l'orgue Hammond (ou Bontempi, c'est selon  )

[YOUTUBE]m392xsQdFW8[/YOUTUBE]



[YOUTUBE]3-gMxFDK6hc[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## novemberechooscar (12 Mai 2011)

Pour moi c'est celle ci en ce moment


----------



## mado (12 Mai 2011)

'chon a dit:


> _Très bien pour faire le ménage, aussi.._ (clic)
> ​




En parlant de ménage.. 

[YOUTUBE]M-EO1c1pQdw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## thunderheart (13 Mai 2011)

Le bla bla du début est finit à 2'10" :love:
[YOUTUBE]x49SLrXQkUo[/YOUTUBE]

et l'original pour les nostalgiques
[YOUTUBE]NPDKmPjIDQo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## TiteLine (15 Mai 2011)

[YOUTUBE]l8Cozhmatsk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## 'chon (16 Mai 2011)

_Happy Birthday dear Teo !
_
[YOUTUBE]-p6qz7NYrZY[/YOUTUBE]


_ J'adooooore.._ :love:

​


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2011)

[YOUTUBE]uJcR5JCwu40[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## shogun HD (16 Mai 2011)

très bonne reprise par keren ann d'un titre d'alain bashung ......................:love:

[YOUTUBE]aqOnDhsac8o[/YOUTUBE]


edit:

la version originale


----------



## teo (17 Mai 2011)

Thanks 'chon  :love:

4hrs set @ home - Faskil (A Friskyradio resident)

​


----------



## 'chon (17 Mai 2011)

C'nest pas grand chose, juste comme ça, parce qu'avec ça je pense à mon papaaa.. 

[YOUTUBE]s_v-sCGfmos[/YOUTUBE]





​


----------



## teo (18 Mai 2011)

@ 'chon: tiens, après le 4hrs DJ mix de Faskil, je vais me remettre son Shine On You Crazy Diamond (Faskil Intro Re-Edit) pour la peine 
(j'espère que tu as retrouvé le sac )



​
-----

Puis, envie subite de Kiki et son _Run with me_ (et vous pouvez m'épargner vos sarcasmes, car oui, j'aime ce Kiki là aussi )​
Et après, mon cadeau d'annouf de Freelancer :love::
une chtite collection Underground Resistance:	_Galaxy 2 Galaxy - EP / World 2 World - EP / Spirit of the Jaguar - Single / Timeline - Single_ 

 et un nouveau mix de wip


----------



## thunderheart (19 Mai 2011)

Allez hop, une petite cover sympa
[YOUTUBE]hwNlQRvV-b4&[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## TiteLine (19 Mai 2011)

[YOUTUBE]yv9OpFRsL8k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## 'chon (21 Mai 2011)

Une reprise de Hawkwind (un groupe de merde   ) :love:
par Vetiver 
[YOUTUBE]yalDiAOiNWE[/YOUTUBE]_
 Et t'as le bonjour d'Alfred_

:love:
​


----------



## TiteLine (21 Mai 2011)

[YOUTUBE]oFIMJxV2tjI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## yvos (21 Mai 2011)

[YOUTUBE]gVNYm9Qncyc[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## teo (21 Mai 2011)

KARL40 a dit:


> Un live de FUGAZI chopé ICI !
> 
> Excellent rendu de toute la hargne du groupe sur scène ....




Je le découvre en ce moment :love:

Hargne mais il y a toujours ce calme, cette respiration, ce souffle qui transcende ce son (_Suggestion_). Et Ian, ce regard bleu, perçant qui me revient en tête, la serviette autour du coup.


----------



## Mobyduck (22 Mai 2011)

*Mickey 3D* - Respire

[YOUTUBE]IEexx5BR5eY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## naas (22 Mai 2011)

J'écoute une musique que ... je ne connais pas :rose:
une guitare seule avec un son spacial qui dialogue avec une basse très claire...
C'ets surement un morceau à la mode car il est employé dans tous les rportages en ce moment....


----------



## macinside (22 Mai 2011)

Mobyduck a dit:


> *Mickey 3D* - Respire
> 
> [YOUTUBE]IEexx5BR5eY[/YOUTUBE]



ça me rappel un truc, dans le métro parisien a Tuilerie j'étais en train de l'écouter, je lève la tête et les paroles étaient inscrite sur le mur :rose:


----------



## Cafefroid (25 Mai 2011)

Rien ne vaut un bon beat.

[YOUTUBE]GrN-nwKJYRM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mai 2011)

En parlant de bon beat, cela faisait longtemps.... et en cover ! :love:

[YOUTUBE]AgLgu1ElH70[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## HAL-9000 (25 Mai 2011)

La musique de cet excellent clip D) commence à partir de la 4ième minute :

*Aphex Twin* - _Windowlicker_
[YOUTUBE]pnm_KvSZOms[/YOUTUBE]​

Sinon un album electro splendide : _Mosaik_ de *Siriusmo* (Téo ça pourrait t'interresser )
Dont voici quelques bons titres :


*Siriusmo* - _Einmal in der Woche schreien_
[YOUTUBE]yeKgwRKYMTE[/YOUTUBE]

*Siriusmo* - _Good Idea_
[YOUTUBE]GR9bBNaLcUc[/YOUTUBE]


Celle-ci excellente 
*Siriusmo* - _Signal_
[YOUTUBE]NwNgKytPOg4[/YOUTUBE]
​


----------



## 'chon (26 Mai 2011)

​
[YOUTUBE]ZWmrfgj0MZI[/YOUTUBE]

_You're the book that I have opened
And now I've got to know much more
Like a soul without a mind
                                        In a body without a heart
__                                                                                  I'm missing every part_



et toc! ​


----------



## teo (26 Mai 2011)

Exercise One sur _mobilee podcast 23_.

Clin d'il à jphg que je cite, à 22"32 :



> dugudup takakakak dugudup clipclipclipclip dugudup tchit tchit tchit ( ( ( wouam wouam wouam ) ) ) dugudup clingclank dugudup clingclank dugudup clingclank clikikikikikikik domdomdomdugudup (boumtchak) etc









ensuite ce sera *mobileepod 004:* Anja Schneider at fuse


----------



## patlek (26 Mai 2011)

Une curiosité un peu inattendue: cyndi lauper vient de sortir in disque de blues (!)

[YOUTUBE]rB9sOe7jTbo&[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]6sMEvEAks4I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## teo (26 Mai 2011)

Celui de 2008 était bien cool, très dance. Celui-ci, je ne connais pas et il date de 2010. 
Elle peut quasiment tout chanter

Allez 








[YOUTUBE]ktwQA6lMuwQ[/YOUTUBE]

Live in Basel
​cyndi lauper bring ya to the brink Into the night


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Mai 2011)




----------



## alèm (26 Mai 2011)

ah ça, on peut être rassuré, il ya des choses qui ne changeront JAMAIS en ce bas-monde !


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Mai 2011)

alèm a dit:


> ah ça, on peut être rassuré, il ya des choses qui ne changeront JAMAIS en ce bas-monde !


arf !


----------



## da capo (26 Mai 2011)

'chon a dit:


> unfinished


admirable !






[YOUTUBE]6V26zxH_JMk[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]vozNQX6Ye1A[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]ewdRJPG_xYM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## lineakd (27 Mai 2011)

Salut, en ce moment ceci --> 

[YOUTUBE]Z8QjxTpXh1g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## teo (28 Mai 2011)

entre les quelques titres de RedRog (oui, je sais  mais ils sont si sexe), la BO de Clint Mansell pour le film _Moon_ de Duncan Jones aka Zowie Bowie.

Rapport plutôt lointain (_Sarang_ ou _Clavius_, au choix ), je vais aller faire un tour voir l'expo Kubrick à la Cinémathèque française, et j'ai vu qu'ils ressortaient dès le 1er juin pas mal de bijoux en salle dont _2001, A Space Odyssey_ :love: Ah Thus spoke Zarathustra ou le Beau Danube bleu en salle, ça claque, pour y avoir déjà goûté :love:
À ne pas louper sur grand écran, c'est tellement mieux qu'en VF sur un 56cm 







    -


----------



## teo (28 Mai 2011)

Et ***** 


[YOUTUBE]rGaRtqrlGy8[/YOUTUBE] - - - - [YOUTUBE]W7c3wRzUUjs[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## G4lover (29 Mai 2011)

mon coup de coeur du moment : [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C7rOKhmnw44[/YOUTUBE]

Mention spéciale au chanteur Mark Linkous , qui s'est suicidé en mars 2010 .


----------



## teo (29 Mai 2011)

Dans la balise YouTube disponible dans la fenêtre du message, tu dois seulement mettre le numéro de la video (ici, _C7rOKhmnw44_ ) comme ci-dessous (j'ai mis des espaces après les premiers crochets pour que tu puisses voir la syntaxe)

Syntaxe:

[ YOUTUBE]C7rOKhmnw44[ /YOUTUBE]

Vidéo:

[YOUTUBE]C7rOKhmnw44[/YOUTUBE]


----

découverte d'une petite sélection de morceaux en écoute et tc gratuit sur RCRD LBL.com

_ID (Investigation Discovery)_ de Heartsrevolution	
_Raw Spectacle (Diamond Rings Remix)_, _Raw Spectacle (Diamond Rings Remix)_ de Miracle Fortress			
_Something Else_, _All Yr Songs_ de Diamond Rings	


_Apocalyptic Music (feat. Aloe Blacc)_ de Declaime			
_Sun of A Gun (Jacob Plant Remix)_ de Oh Land love
_A Melody To Wake Us In The Morning_ de Karl Blau


----------



## alèm (29 Mai 2011)

surtout, ne pas arriver à mettre une vidéo de SparkleHorse  me donne envie de pleurer tiens&#8230;


----------



## Pamoi (29 Mai 2011)

t'es trop sensible 

Tiens, puisque les musiciens morts sont (évidemment) géniaux, moi je réécoute ça:

[YOUTUBE]DX-WIX9v5jk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## G4lover (30 Mai 2011)

teo a dit:


> Dans la balise YouTube disponible dans la fenêtre du message, tu dois seulement mettre le numéro de la video (ici, _C7rOKhmnw44_ ) comme ci-dessous (j'ai mis des espaces après les premiers crochets pour que tu puisses voir la syntaxe)
> 
> Syntaxe:
> 
> ...



Merci bien je n'avais pas compris !


----------



## TiteLine (30 Mai 2011)

[YOUTUBE]EeYL3uhYv48[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## 'chon (30 Mai 2011)

_Mon premier disque_

:love:​ 
[YOUTUBE]mVXAKXmteCw[/YOUTUBE]


​


----------



## alèm (30 Mai 2011)

'chon a dit:


> _Mon premier disque_



pour ma part, c'était une cassette&#8230;*

[youtube]G11hBjd9eME[/youtube]


----------



## thunderheart (31 Mai 2011)

Mon premier disque fut le 45 tours des Stones Love in Vain, avec Little Queenie de l'autre coté de la galette 

[YOUTUBE]OJ2Y5HBNx9E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mai 2011)

Mon premier album....







Au début ce fut une erreur. Je m'étais trompé d'Elvis dans les bacs. 

Quelques écoutes plus tard, je me souviens de n'avoir jamais été autant heureux de m'être loupé.


Elvis Costello, I'm Not Angry


[YOUTUBE]uff0h-zHuao[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Average Joe (31 Mai 2011)

vova a dit:


> Mon premier album....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est marrant de penser que ce qui a décidé Elvis Costello à faire de la musique est d'avoir trouvé sa (première) femme dans le lit conjugal avec un autre mec. Il en parlait dans une de ses chansons d'ailleurs. Avant de fonder les Attractions, il était grouillot d'ordinateurs chez Elizabeth Arden.


----------



## rabisse (31 Mai 2011)

Messieurs Dames.
Un peu de chanson française. 
Parce qu'il chante...
Et pas n'importe comment.
Un éventuel "n'importe quoi" vous appartient. 

[YOUTUBE]3bF1CYxOFNg[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## thunderheart (31 Mai 2011)

Deux reprises diaboliques de Gimme Shelter par Patti Smith.
La seconde a toute ma Sympathy, et vous ?

[YOUTUBE]EAGmuxPAD_4[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]wm4J_K0QzhQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Aurélie85 (1 Juin 2011)

[YOUTUBE]9to2VUEuhLc[/YOUTUBE]

Bonne journée !


----------



## Mecyr (1 Juin 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ObF7R0LeUyk


----------



## teo (1 Juin 2011)

Average Joe a dit:


> C'est marrant de penser que ce qui a décidé Elvis Costello à faire de la musique est d'avoir trouvé sa (première) femme dans le lit conjugal avec un autre mec. Il en parlait dans une de ses chansons d'ailleurs. Avant de fonder les Attractions, il était grouillot d'ordinateurs chez Elizabeth Arden.



Je l'ai à peine reconnu dans Treme, lors des deux ou trois premiers épisodes, dans son propre rôle. D'ailleurs, la saison 2 de Treme, dont j'avais parlé ici, a commencé ; si La Nouvelle Orléans et ce qui s'est passé après Katrina vous intéresse, c'est la série à regarder


---

quelques extraits aléatoires des allumés de Fantastic Plastic Machine, Shibuya-kei à son meilleur


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juin 2011)

J'ai découvert un " Iron Maiden tribute " qui m'a semblé intéressant.
Ça s'appelle " Somewhere in Hungary " et ce sont des classiques de Iron Maiden interprétés par des groupes de Metal hongrois. Je mets le lien vers l'iTunes store américain qui propose 90 secondes d'écoute pour chaque morceau. L'album est dispo sur le store français pour 9.

http://itunes.apple.com/us/album/somewhere-in-hungary/id390608859


----------



## teo (2 Juin 2011)

Old Stuff


*BBE*, _7 days and one week_,1996
Positivaaaaaaa !

[YOUTUBE]lpkLcfbOra4[/YOUTUBE]


---

*Vernon*, _Vernon's Wonderland_, 1993


[YOUTUBE]FNdu2xe21IM[/YOUTUBE]

---

*Jaydee*, _Plastic Dream_, 1993

[YOUTUBE]OJ2tHzhfUOg[/YOUTUBE]


---

*Moby*, _Go_, 1992

[YOUTUBE]NLCHARjjrws[/YOUTUBE]

---

*Josh Wink*, _Don't laugh_, 1995

[YOUTUBE]DvjWxzdrohk[/YOUTUBE]

Ce morceau est toujours aussi démoniaque :love:
tsstsstsss
hihihihihihaha
tsstsstssstsss
hihihihihihaha
tsstsstssstsss
hihihihihihaha
tsstsstssstsss
hihihihihihaha
tsstsstssstsss
hihihihihihaha
tsstsstssstsss
​


----------



## Pamoi (2 Juin 2011)

un clin d'oeil amical à alèm qui, au cours de nos joutes ludiques, m'a fait découvrir cet ovni ....​ 

[YOUTUBE]3FKC82tmCBE[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2011)

Je vous ai déjà proposé les Métronomes ? 

Non? Alors voici:

[YOUTUBE]BT5vvbU0Px8[/YOUTUBE]



Oui, Laurie n'est pas loin.


----------



## thunderheart (3 Juin 2011)

vova a dit:


> Oui, Laurie n'est pas loin.



Bon, tant qu'on y est 
[YOUTUBE]vzYu88jIDYs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## 'chon (3 Juin 2011)

:love::love:

[YOUTUBE]SHTR2c70LHU[/YOUTUBE]

:love::love:​ 
bon les filles, faut chialer un bon coup! 
 on pissera moins.. ​


----------



## da capo (3 Juin 2011)

j'suis pas une fille, j'ai pas chialé ni pissé.
mais c'est bien envoyé !


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juin 2011)

Bientôt 5 ans que tu t'en es allé. 


C'était peut-être mieux comme ça. Je sais pas.


Il en restera ça:


[YOUTUBE]vdhHMXTGCC8[/YOUTUBE]




....et plein d'autres UX encore. 


Au fait, tu sais, ma chemise à pois , la BW, tu me la garde de coté ?






A+ Patrice,
Ol.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h14 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h58 ----------

.... c'est pas tout mais j'ai un train à prendre moa...




[YOUTUBE]4cOWzgNp7W8[/YOUTUBE]

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h19 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h14 ----------

Horaires Cff tous pourris , on change de locomotion...

[YOUTUBE]-oC-Pygt_mM[/YOUTUBE]

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h33 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h19 ----------

&#8230; et voilà que je me retrouve à Naples.



[YOUTUBE]M743Wc8wJ0E[/YOUTUBE]



Bonne suites à tous.


----------



## wath68 (4 Juin 2011)

SONOIO - Enough

Projet solo d'Alessandro Cortini, ancien membre de Nine Inch Nails.

4 morceaux, dont celui-ci, sont en téléchargement gratuit sur le site officiel du groupe, www.sonoio.org

[YOUTUBE]LcpgPCWel0Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## teo (4 Juin 2011)

Découverte de Laurent & Lewis, _One For a Moment - EP_ et quelques morceaux de leur _Überlove (Unmixed)_.

Vive, péchue, groovy, dansante, bref, sous le charme de cette house lumineuse et chaude &#8230; ça me donne envie de passer par Amsterdam


----------



## wath68 (4 Juin 2011)

Back to 1998

*Danny Tenaglia - Elements*

[YOUTUBE]bRmXGyi0X5g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juin 2011)

> _Icare et dédale sont  bloqués dans une grotte sur le flanc d'une falaise. _
> Ne pouvant emprunter ni la voie des mers, que Minos contrôlait, ni  celle de la terre, Dédale a l'idée, pour fuir la Crète, de fabriquer des  ailes semblables à celles des oiseaux, confectionnées avec de la cire et des plumes. Il met en garde son fils, lui interdisant de s'approcher  trop près de la mer, à cause de l'humidité, et du soleil, à cause de la  chaleur. Mais Icare, grisé par le vol, oublie l'interdit et prenant  trop d'altitude, la chaleur fait fondre progressivement la cire. Ses  ailes finissent par le trahir et il meurt précipité dans la mer qui  porte désormais son nom : la mer Icarienne.


[YOUTUBE]Vt3zdoLO-pM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juin 2011)

[YOUTUBE]E91TwQ7Ja3A[/YOUTUBE]




Ca devient bien tout pourri ici aussi.

Entre l'*un* qui suce à tout rompre sans rien ne jamais amener, et *l'autre * qui ne peux s'empêcher de nous informer de ses complaisances illusoires et, ou, locales de ces virées pseudo-professionelles.


Lassant.


Et surtout inapproprié, pour des personnes de culture dont vous vous faites les apôtres.


Alors ciao, et bonne branlette.


_vova aka wormeyes aka passenger66 aka..._




[YOUTUBE]-PsMf4K4Bmc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## jpmiss (5 Juin 2011)

[YOUTUBE]cHZpznGLiRk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## alèm (5 Juin 2011)

tiens, j'ai déjà vu ça sur un autre site !


----------



## jpmiss (5 Juin 2011)

Nerd!


----------



## fedo (5 Juin 2011)

un truc hallucinant:





Interzone de John Zorn et comparses. du jazz rock/noise expérimental d'une facilité d'accès déconcertante.


----------



## Pamoi (6 Juin 2011)

[YOUTUBE]1vwN1-5R7S4[/YOUTUBE]

​


----------



## jpmiss (7 Juin 2011)

[YOUTUBE]wXdk_XCEoCo[/YOUTUBE]

:love:


----------



## 'chon (8 Juin 2011)

_Mony Mony !_

[YOUTUBE]G8_915QtQgE[/YOUTUBE]​ 
Découvert sur un sublime_ Rarities_ des _Stranglers_ il y a fort, fort longtemps à fort, fort lointain..

aaaaaaah   :rose:


----------



## la(n)guille (9 Juin 2011)

jpmiss a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]wXdk_XCEoCo[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> :love:



Si je pouvais te bouler...

:love:


----------



## alèm (9 Juin 2011)

en fait, aujourd'hui, j'ai envie de 3 MCs et d'un DJ&#8230; à la sauce Hip-Hop genre Brooklyn Heights Bägels à la sauce Tandoori&#8230;

[youtube]aHFfAGw0A-w[/youtube]

edit : sinon, je ne savais pas que les sachets de thé dans le rectum favorisaient les érections&#8230;


----------



## teo (9 Juin 2011)

Une série Thievery Corporation et particulièrement *The Mirror Conspiracy*

_Boston, Cape Cod, 4th of July 2001, Lobsters, Sun, Sand, Beaches, P-Town, T-Camry_​


----------



## jpmiss (9 Juin 2011)

la(n)guille a dit:


> Si je pouvais te bouler...
> 
> :love:



Grand fou va! :love:


----------



## thunderheart (10 Juin 2011)

Allez, ça faisait longtemps 
[YOUTUBE]WoAXW30mMAg[/YOUTUBE]

(l'est pas belle cette photo ?)


----------



## GrInGoo (10 Juin 2011)

[YOUTUBE]rQcREpyz06w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## rabisse (10 Juin 2011)

Changeons de pâtisserie, histoire de ne pas machouiller les mêmes gâteaux.

Gonflé. Envoyez la HD. 

[YOUTUBE]9Hg4DNDvbAc[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]qsLaIBcr13U[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## IceandFire (10 Juin 2011)

Le dernier Herman Dune...:love: :king: un vrai bonheur... coffret collector...:style: je recommande...


----------



## alèm (11 Juin 2011)

pour faire écho à mon post ici

[youtube]UAe-RvJotNI[/youtube]


----------



## naas (12 Juin 2011)

N'importe quoi mais je danse dessus :casse:


----------



## alèm (13 Juin 2011)

naas a dit:


> N'importe quoi mais je danse dessus :casse:



histoire que tu arrêtes

[youtube]zGvGAUjob7I[/youtube]

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h57 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h53 ----------

pis comme on est bien chez le SF, continuons 

[youtube]BffumeEaYOI[/youtube]

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h07 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé Hier à 23h57 ----------

et pour un autre débit assez chargé, celui de DoseOne de Themselves et donc de Subtle&#8230; 

[youtube]0qUELSKJq9Q[/youtube]


----------



## 'chon (13 Juin 2011)

_la forma de decirlo todo sin decir nada_.. 
​ 
[YOUTUBE]_yrrrbIq80M[/YOUTUBE]   

​


----------



## supergrec (13 Juin 2011)

Empire of the Sun - Walking On a Dream

[youtube]eimgRedLkkU[/youtube]


----------



## alèm (13 Juin 2011)

merci de faire un effort avec youtube


----------



## jpmiss (13 Juin 2011)

[YOUTUBE]RjBJn_ZhPAk[/YOUTUBE]

La vidéo est naze mais le morceau est tellement bon... fermez les yeux et ouvrez les oreilles.

C'est  a se demander ce que fout ce gars chez les Red Hot Chili Peppers. Non pas que je n'aime pas le quatuor californien mais on est tellement aux antipodes du groove qui fait leur marque de fabrique que s'en est totalement improbable.
Et pourtant.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2011)

> _Les paroles mettent en scène les tourments d'un condamné à mort, de  ce qu'il endure mentalement lorsque son heure sonne. De sa cellule, il  est amené à la potence. Lorsqu'un de ses camarades de cellule lui  lancent "Que Dieu soit avec toi", il réplique "S'il y a un Dieu,  pourquoi me laisse-t'il mourir ?", ce qui apporte le sujet de l'athéisme.  Cependant, les derniers vers suggèrent que la vie "ici-bas" n'est  qu'une illusion, et que par conséquent seul ce qu'il y a après la mort a  une importance. Bien que ces paroles aient beaucoup en commun avec Le Dernier Jour d'un condamné de Victor Hugo, Steve Harris ne s'en est pas inspiré._


[YOUTUBE]J51LPlP-s9o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2011)

[YOUTUBE]Ajl28OdWqtc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2011)

Demo Deep Tata Party Ni Oui Ni Nouon 
(brouillon)


:style: oasis-proof :style:​


----------



## teo (14 Juin 2011)

D'une part, le japonais Motomitsu, chez Cherry Juice Recordings.
J'avais craqué pour son *EP Water Sun Rise*
et là, je craque beaucoup beaucoup pour le EP *Quelle importance (feat. Fusée Dorée) / Dança Agora (feat. Orkidinha)*.

Et d'autre part, St Sebastien, _Que tal Maricon ?_, déjà évoqué ici aussi, plein d'humour grave et bitchy.

Allez, 5 l'ensemble, honnêtement, c'est pas un vrai plaisir de soutenir des artistes en achetant leur musique ?


----------



## teo (15 Juin 2011)

_The Breaks_ / *Planningtorock*, à tc gratuitement sur RCRD LBL.com 
du gothique assez 80's. J'aime, mais c'est parfois énervant, comme le goth  ça geint, y'a des synths, bref, c'est noir et ça a une touche lointaine de Laurie Anderson. A consommer avec modération.

_Way Out (Plastique De Reve Mix)_ / *Skatebård* sur The Starwatcher EP
acieed ! y'a un peu de KLF pour ceux qui connaissent&#8230;

_Remember Me_ / *Ballroom* sur Mauritius Records 014 (vynil). Thanks khyu  Juste énorme, à déguster sur le dancefloor, même sobre :love:

_Desire_ / *Thieves Like Us*	 sur Play Music à tc RCRD LBL.com.
pop qui passe bien, bonne découverte de ce trimestre.

_Moving Parts_ / *Mr Fogg* sur Moving Parts
Un de mes albums pop préférés de ce premier trimestre 2011.

_One for a Moment (Überlove Original)_ / Laurent & Lewis sur One For a Moment - EP
pas récent, mais la plume et la créativité de Laurent me fascine, entre Cherry Juice Recordings mentionné au dessus et ses articles sur Minorités.org, un gars à suivre&#8230; Son homme Lewis a une très chouette voix.

_Give me the gun_ / *RedRog*, Demo
Pas de la grande musique, mais je craque bien sur ce combo. Physique.

_What's A Girl To Do feat. Indeep - Original Mix_ / Plastique de Rêve sur *Passage Secret*, une compilation Mental Groove, Genève. Du bon, du lourd. bam tss. bam tss. bam tss.


----------



## unizu carn (15 Juin 2011)

Je voulais vous parler du Wu Lyf depuis quelques temps, mais le temps s'effiloche. Las, la presse avaleuse de talents les accapare, les inrock et Libé ont fait leur page sur les gamins. No more news.

Alors je vais vous dire quand même que ces quatre petits mancuniens me font souvent dresser le poil, que je ne les écoute pas seulement, que je regarde leurs clips, leur site, que c'est une production globale, très héritière de ce que sont les enseignements des arts au Royaume-Uni aujourd'hui, des endroits où l'on apprend tout.

Je voulais vous dire aussi que j'adore leur démarche, comment ils espèrent s'en tirer économiquement, et que, si vous aimez, ne vous privez pas de devenir un associé de la LYF, que vous recevrez un superbe vinyl, et ce bandana passeport qui vous ouvrira les portes de leurs concerts.

Et comme je ne sais pas quoi choisir, j'en mets plusieurs, autant pour les visuels que pour l'étripage musical.

"WU LYF is nothing, four dumb kids calling out heavy longings for a place  to call home, two brothers greet two brothers and play heavy pop."

[YOUTUBE]9yW73ENT3w0[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]-l5tM_Za1cE[/YOUTUBE] 

[YOUTUBE]YXFN7QZhSuM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2011)

[YOUTUBE]Bv-qq7onnoo[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## GrInGoo (16 Juin 2011)

[YOUTUBE]sEhy-RXkNo0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## maiwen (16 Juin 2011)

Une bonne petite histoire de viol et de meurtre-vengance, rien de tel pour commencer agréablement la journée nespa !  

moi en ce moment c'est pas mal WU LYF, attente fébrile du nouveau album de Bon Iver :love:

et là, ça : 

[YOUTUBE]5nUsbgTQaRk[/YOUTUBE]


un petit air d'Anthinéa :love:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2011)

teo a dit:


> _Remember Me_ / *Ballroom* sur Mauritius Records 014 (vynil). Thanks khyu  Juste énorme, à déguster sur le dancefloor, même sobre :love:



De nada ma poulette ! 
Mauritius Rec. c'est du chocolat-sésame.

Sinon, le dernier set deep house made in moino, t'as bouncé ou bien ? :love:


----------



## teo (17 Juin 2011)

Sautillant comme ta boite de lait  Mais j'étais loin des fins de nuits câlines made in PRC, alors, sans doute pas le même effet 
A casa, la tête sous la pluie du matin, ça fait pas le même effet que ce que j'imagine, genre un verre sur la plage, le ciel qui rosit à l'est sur la mer, le sable frais entre les doigts de pieds, les derniers agités qui s'agitent sur le floor et puis, juste, la bonne fatigue de fin de nuit, tu sais bien, celle qui donne juste envie d'entendre et rentendre ce bon son entendu encore et encore quand tu t'allonges en entendant le son des zoizos, pas loin, dans les arbres, de l'autre côté de la fenêtre. Horizontal, enfin.
Un rêve.

Mais un bon rêve embrumé, c'est déjà pas mal, même si j'ai pas sautillé sur le balcon, l'arrosoir à la main, les yeux dans le parc en face&#8230; tu vois d'où je parle, tu vois ce que je dis hein ? 

Alors je vais me le mettre pour dodoter, histoire de m'enlever de la tête certains mix de DM qui sont pas terroches&#8230;
Ouais, j'ai craqué finalement, mais bon, j'avais un bon iTunes de mon annouf encore à moitié plein et y'en a quand même qui sont pas mal dans le lot (Behind the Wheel (Vince Clarke Remix)*). Autant se faire le dématérialisé plutôt que la copie en dur à 3&#8364; de plus à la feunac&#8230;

*
[YOUTUBE]fVUfcJ_8erk[/YOUTUBE]





Mais j'ai décoché le Personal Jesus Star "Ac" gate Remix :sick: qui n'est vraiment qu'une grosse daube merdique,
juste bonne pour les gamins nourris au vomi Universale qu'on sert sur les autoroutes en Norvège, sur TF1 ou NRFun. Ça doit cartonner dans certains rades du Marais 
Les synth+beat façon _Aggro mix_ ne sont là que pour faire illusion et ne trompent que les fans d'eurodance et de _l'amie Laine_.


----------



## Emmanuel94 (17 Juin 2011)

Rodrigo y Gabriela

plusieurs albums .... c'est du lourd à mon sens


----------



## alèm (17 Juin 2011)

[youtube]bDC7oMOnmCc[/youtube]

histoire de remuer du croupion sur des rythmes hancockothiopiques&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2011)

teo a dit:


> Sautillant comme ta boite de lait  Mais j'étais loin des fins de nuits câlines made in PRC, alors, sans doute pas le même effet
> A casa, la tête sous la pluie du matin, ça fait pas le même effet que ce que j'imagine, genre un verre sur la plage, le ciel qui rosit à l'est sur la mer, le sable frais entre les doigts de pieds, les derniers agités qui s'agitent sur le floor et puis, juste, la bonne fatigue de fin de nuit, tu sais bien, celle qui donne juste envie d'entendre et rentendre ce bon son entendu encore et encore quand tu t'allonges en entendant le son des zoizos, pas loin, dans les arbres, de l'autre côté de la fenêtre. Horizontal, enfin.
> Un rêve.
> 
> ...



He bééé...
Ca c'est du récit ! 

Ce set, c'est très géographique.
J'ai arrêté les concessions electro-house de merde. Il y en a déjà tellement.
Il a pas vocation à faire envoler le dancefloor non plus.
C'est atmosphère extase low-bass, gimmick funky de temps en temps et aigu glaçon.
Parce qu'il fait chaud et que le moindre mouvement te fait perdre 2 litres d'eau, il faut des vibrations charnel. Un truc à popotin plat qui déhanche sur 100mm. Pas plus sinon tu pleures.
Pense cocktail my love ! 

Cocktail et sound-system à la hauteur. C'est pleins de détails et de signatures.
Tu fumes un joint dessus, mais tu gobes pas. C'est lent.

Et le lent parfois, c'est bien. :love:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h40 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h38 ----------

Et un Jarmusch video-projeté, dans le même temps...


----------



## alèm (18 Juin 2011)

Michel et Patrice, une guitare en colère, deux amplis aux sons lourds, une voix qui exhorte un deuil, calmement, froidement, tendrement, constat amer, et la simplicité précise battant le fer à froid, des rythmes complxes comme un équilibre sur un fil, tendus, nerveux,
 une vraie colère rentrée, un son gros comme une boule dans la gorge


----------



## yvos (18 Juin 2011)

[YOUTUBE]j-rvJsH_WcU[/YOUTUBE]

Nouvel album de Battles


----------



## 'chon (18 Juin 2011)

[YOUTUBE]TVViQaxwwaY[/YOUTUBE]​_Una furtiva lagrima_ de _Donizetti_ selon _Waldo De Los Rios_ :love:



​


----------



## Mobyduck (20 Juin 2011)

*Eli "Paperboy" Reed* - Come And Get It

[YOUTUBE]IMDGKjCSnmo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## rabisse (20 Juin 2011)

[YOUTUBE]GmOMuBYEejc[/YOUTUBE]​
And listen to the wind blow...  :love:


----------



## Pamoi (20 Juin 2011)

J'ai regardé 27 robes, hier ... bof .... sans conviction ...

et puis y'a la scène avec ça :

[YOUTUBE]p5rQHoaQpTw[/YOUTUBE]

:love:


----------



## 'chon (21 Juin 2011)

La chatte sur toit brûlant

[YOUTUBE]s2L4hL2IvUk[/YOUTUBE]


​


----------



## thunderheart (21 Juin 2011)

[YOUTUBE]35xALEsPKKo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## teo (22 Juin 2011)

L'excellent _Warp Mix June 2011_ d'Andrew Weatherall,
à télécharger là sur la Soundcloud de Mercredi Production,
avant la fin de mois de juin, très warp,
au Cabaret Sauvage, avec Chloé et Battles, entre autre.

Merci ME.002/Le Rex Club


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2011)

[YOUTUBE]IxHsyoijU9E[/YOUTUBE]

_&#12354;&#12398;&#22799;&#12289;&#19968;&#30058;&#38745;&#12363;&#12394;&#28023;_​


----------



## patlek (23 Juin 2011)

çà m' a fait penser un peu a george winston

[YOUTUBE]1JYrOMK1aDA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## teo (23 Juin 2011)

un conseil-envie d'ami sur fesseB
:love:

Smashing Pumpkins
*Mellon Collie and the Infinite Sadness*
_Dawn to dusk_ & _Twilight to Starlight_







Cet album est toujours leur meilleur pour moi ​


----------



## patlek (23 Juin 2011)

Ha..  ya un titre qui s' appelle "Lightnin strike"...

Allez, en 1954, lightnin sur les faces Herald:

[YOUTUBE]GCZlHYHOgMg[/YOUTUBE]

Pour le plaisir=

[YOUTUBE]F6SFFfnLWQU[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]_xX5-JqutkY[/YOUTUBE]


Mais il y aurait tellement a mettre...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2011)

teo a dit:


> un conseil-envie d'ami sur fesseB
> :love:
> 
> Smashing Pumpkins
> ...



Oui, excellent !

Sur cet album j'ai une préférence pour " Tonight Tonight " 


[YOUTUBE]yexoqY8MrFI[/YOUTUBE]

D'ailleurs je dois compléter cet album dans ma bibliothèque iTunes.​


----------



## teo (24 Juin 2011)

Un moment de folie Paul Kalkbrenner, là, fenêtre ouverte, l'AMP-200 Tangent au premier tiers, je n'entend plus la rue, le sol vibre, c'est *Gebrünn Gebrünn* et *Tatu Tata* !

*Gebrünn Gebrünn* sur _Renaissance: John Digweed - Transitions
_*Tatü-Tata* sur _Tatü-Tata Vinyl_

&#8230; et puis ensuite, *Berlin Calling - The Soundtrack by Paul Kalkbrenner (Motion Picture Soundtrack)* pour mes voisins de palier qui déménagent à Berlin mardi prochain ! Prinz Lukas adore danser sur _Aaron_ 







[YOUTUBE]2MzRYvS0nP4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## GrInGoo (24 Juin 2011)

[YOUTUBE]irLsjBDPe5c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Argeuh (24 Juin 2011)

Manowar

[YOUTUBE]XO1Pm4VQ0NI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## teo (24 Juin 2011)

ma moisson hebdomadaire chez RCRD LBL.com, un excellent mois de juin, j'ai gardé quasiment tout ce qu'ils ont mis en ligne. Et aujourd'hui, un *Hercule and Love* affair :love: , Painted Eyes, soft disco :love: bonne façon de découvrir leur album sorti en janvier.


Ah et aussi, le fort bien foutu _Solar Sailer (Ki:Theory's Lay Our Bodies Down Remix)_ de Daft Punk, reçu par le podcast gratuit de mon compte chez Last.fm. Faudrait que j'aille écouter l'original quand même.

_A ce propos, on se disait qu'on allait virer le groupe macgeneration sur cette plateforme qui est tout sauf ce qu'elle était au début, partageuse, amicale et sociale. Pas d'opposition ?_


----------



## patlek (24 Juin 2011)

Steve Seasick Entre country, et blues.

[YOUTUBE]5661DlLWV80[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]2HUUVZ40koE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## 'chon (24 Juin 2011)

Un verre de trop..  vers inversé.. un verre mais traversé par vos vers


[YOUTUBE]ENOjMb4F-xo[/YOUTUBE]

Attention à l'Oeil vair  ok!

:mouais:
ouais

​


----------



## spyan (25 Juin 2011)

L'une des plus belles chansons françaises. Pour moi la plus belle de Serge Gainsbourg !

[YOUTUBE]4W6Wlaiu20Q[/YOUTUBE]

_Note de la modération : pour insérer une vidéo il faut juste insérer le code de la vidéo (après le v= dans l&#8217;URL) comme ceci : [YOUTUBE]4W6Wlaiu20Q[/YOUTUBE]_


----------



## teo (26 Juin 2011)

Cette nuit, 1h20, pour m'endormir après une journée-soirée-nuit-matinée-journée-soirée de 36h plutôt mouvementée  :love:,
je laisse le bouffta bouffta bouffta aux copines dont la nuit commence
et me laisser porter sur le fleuve

Ali Farka Touré, The River





​


----------



## RKei (27 Juin 2011)

teo a dit:


> un conseil-envie d'ami sur fesseB
> :love:
> 
> Smashing Pumpkins
> ...



pour la peine je vais le réecouter aussi !


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (28 Juin 2011)

[YOUTUBE]JFk3CqidaaU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## jpmiss (28 Juin 2011)

[YOUTUBE]5mSYtizAhcE[/YOUTUBE]
Un bon petit groupe de branleurs comme je les aime :love:


----------



## teo (28 Juin 2011)

Un repas dans un restau oïghour (le seul en France, peut-être ?),
une pluie rafraichissante sous laquelle marcher (je pense à _Marcovaldo, Les saisons en ville_ d'Italo Calvino )
et pendant que la température descend [-14°C là], une pépite de Plastique de Rêve,
acide à souhait, suivi par _Heligoland_ de Massive Attack, pour s'endormir.

Retrofutur : Acid crash - part 1



​


----------



## Teteo (29 Juin 2011)

Crystal Fighters - Plage

Enorme groupe anglo-hispanique !


----------



## tirhum (29 Juin 2011)

Teteo a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PDmVpBSkrKY[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Enorme groupe anglo-hispanique !


Pssst !... 


> _Note de la modération : pour insérer une  vidéo il faut juste insérer le code de la vidéo (après le v= dans l&#8217;URL)_


----------



## patlek (29 Juin 2011)

Ndidi O

[YOUTUBE]tjnQFqdtbb8[/YOUTUBE]

http://ndidio.net/


----------



## Hollister-fan (29 Juin 2011)

Bonjour, je suis étudiant dans le domaine de la publicité et j'aurais besoin de vous, amateurs et possesseurs de Mac et iDevices!Dans le cadre d'un projet personnel (je me constitue un book), je fais une étude de marché afin de connaître l'attrait qu'exerce ou non les stickers pour Mac et iDevices. Répondre à ces 5 questions prendra à peine 5 minutes de votre temps et je vous en serais vraiment reconnaissant. 

kaboom le lien + carton rouge

A l'attention du modérateur ou de l'administrateur : ce message n'est pas et ne peut pas être considéré comme une publicité étant donné que je ne cherche aucunement à vendre quoi que ce soit. Je sollicite juste la participation de votre communauté à cette étude, ne supprimez pas ce message s'il-vous-plaît!


----------



## hippo sulfite (29 Juin 2011)

Publicité peut être pas, mais inonder le forum de multiples messages identiques, ça ressemble furieusement à du SPAM.


----------



## Hollister-fan (29 Juin 2011)

Pas de souci, un modérateur est en train de tout supprimer...Comment pourrais-je obtenir des contributions? :/


----------



## Nephou (29 Juin 2011)

Hollister-fan a dit:


> Pas de souci, un modérateur est en train de tout supprimer...Comment pourrais-je obtenir des contributions? :/



En demandant à la rédaction de macgénération mais surtout pas en déposant ses demandes partout : cest extrêmement impoli !


----------



## teo (30 Juin 2011)

_Pimps, Pushers, Prostitutes (Instrumental)_ / S'Express / *S'Express Original Soundtrack*

[YOUTUBE]6yIZu6CNVl8[/YOUTUBE]

1989-2011


et pour s'endormir en douceur, plus près de nous, F Com, Megasoft Office 98, Aqua Bassino, A mellow key, pour commencer 







​


----------



## maiwen (30 Juin 2011)

Là, et depuis hier en boucle, le deuxième album de Bon Iver. Encore une fois ... c'est magnifique, c'est ...wow ...  :love: 






[YOUTUBE]vvOn4RfAf7I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pamoi (30 Juin 2011)

[YOUTUBE]y1wYnYkqaD4[/YOUTUBE]



> Quand j'entends la Chevauchée des Valkyries, j'ai envie d'envahir&#65279; la Pologne.


----------



## teo (1 Juillet 2011)

maiwen a dit:


> Là, et depuis hier en boucle, le deuxième album de Bon Iver. Encore une fois ... c'est magnifique, c'est ...wow ...  :love:
> (&#8230


&#8230; quand je disais que le mois de juin sur RCRD LBL était un bon cru 

_And Justin Vernon is a kind of red bear :love:_


_Alpha Male_, *Roÿksopp* sur _The Understanding_ love: et ensuite, l'excellente reprise du _French Kiss_ Lil Louis par *Fantastic Plastic Machine*, sur _Imaginations_. We like J-Pop when it is fun.

[YOUTUBE]BsWyH8XGOG8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## alèm (1 Juillet 2011)

pas besoin d'entendre des trucs barbares pour avoir envie d'envahir la Pologne ou ses habitantes&#8230;*'fin j'dis ça en passant quoi&#8230; 

[youtube]b0m3In8YCts[/youtube]

rien que pour le timbre de son bugle&#8230; (et celui de la trompette mitée  )


----------



## teo (1 Juillet 2011)

Ouais, et toi qui m'a dit dimanche que tu t'étais envolé  Faux départ ? 



sinon, là, Philip Glass, *Music In Twelve Parts*, _Part 4_


----------



## alèm (1 Juillet 2011)

teo a dit:


> Ouais, et toi qui m'a dit dimanche que tu t'étais envolé  Faux départ ?



rho t'as pas écouté toute la phrase ! 

sinon 

[youtube]CcXkaQgt72U[/youtube]

(oui, pour ceux qui connaissent, la chanteuse c'est Julia Lanöe aka Rebekka Warrior de Sexy Sushi et la belle violoniste c'est Carla Pallone ! :love: aussi cute et gentille que punk  )


----------



## Fab'Fab (1 Juillet 2011)

[YOUTUBE]kgyDqL4hx6s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## maiwen (1 Juillet 2011)

alèm a dit:


> pas besoin d'entendre des trucs barbares pour avoir envie d'envahir la Pologne ou ses habitantes*'fin j'dis ça en passant quoi
> 
> rien que pour le timbre de son bugle (et celui de la trompette mitée  )



puisqu'on en parlait 

[YOUTUBE]7Bah_s2re9Y[/YOUTUBE]

et puis  :love:

[YOUTUBE]m_Pd6JLVpIg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## 'chon (1 Juillet 2011)

*Richie Hawtin - RED Live..*








_Mesdames et Messieurs
      Nous allons traverser une zone de non-turbulences.. :love:
      Vous êtes invités à détacher vos ceintures, dégrafer vos chemisiers, desserrer les poings,
ouvrir les bras..

Nous vous souhaitons une agréable fin de journée._.


​


----------



## maiwen (1 Juillet 2011)

Découvert à l'instant, le remix de _Lotus Flower_ du dernier album de Radiohead par Jacques Green :love:

c'est à écouter sur le site de Radiohead pour l'instant, ça sort le 4 juillet

http://www.radiohead.com/deadairspace/110701/caribou-jacues-greene-remixes


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2011)

_J'écoute un peu de tout ce qu'il y a là-dedans. 


_​


----------



## freefalling (2 Juillet 2011)

_______________ come on !!

[YOUTUBE]Ks_NpnKfdRA[/YOUTUBE]

Sur la plage, dans le sable
Je recherche des sensations
Sur la planche, sur la vague
...​


----------



## thunderheart (3 Juillet 2011)

[YOUTUBE]K3CHi_9sxj0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## TiteLine (3 Juillet 2011)

[YOUTUBE]59EbdONlBuE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2011)

_*&#1042;&#1080;&#1082;&#1090;&#1086;&#1088; &#1062;&#1086;&#1081;, &#1093;&#1086;&#1095;&#1091; &#1087;&#1077;&#1088;&#1077;&#1084;&#1077;&#1085; *_

[YOUTUBE]jevghtmjR8E[/YOUTUBE]

http://itunes.apple.com/fr/album/id439398852
Kino enfin dispo sur iTunes !​


----------



## Mobyduck (4 Juillet 2011)

Noir Désir - Comme elle vient

[YOUTUBE]E5eXntcH3ZE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## itako (4 Juillet 2011)

[YOUTUBE]XUHiNYAO-ig[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]4HX74UhgMFA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## TiteLine (4 Juillet 2011)

[YOUTUBE]nKZQxZjGhYQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2011)

[YOUTUBE]onzd6lkLUwA[/YOUTUBE]

_*In Flames, Sounds of a Playground Fading*_​


----------



## 'chon (4 Juillet 2011)

Hmm.. pour le dessert, jhésite 
​
[YOUTUBE]flMS2gHFOH0[/YOUTUBE] ​


----------



## da capo (5 Juillet 2011)

fait chaud

je m'étais amusé à synchroniser la vidéo original et le versus de DJ Zebra
J'ai retrouvé mon petit boulot !

[YOUTUBE]JiLRnmVa2b4[/YOUTUBE]

RATM

[DM]x23637[/DM]


----------



## vovaisdead (6 Juillet 2011)

.



[YOUTUBE]wpu1OR5TGsQ[/YOUTUBE]

​


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (7 Juillet 2011)

Les garçons bouchers chez Jacques Martin :love::love:
Pis Jacques qui remercie à la fin (à écouter jusqu'au bout )
Ahhhh la télé, c'est plus c'que c'était :hein:


[DM]xpra2_les-garcons-bouchers-sale-gueule_music[/DM]​


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (7 Juillet 2011)

[YOUTUBE]vSkb0kDacjs[/YOUTUBE]

Merci Ubisoft...groupe découvert de l'E3 et la bande annonce de Assassin's Creed : Revelations
Une autre french touch...


----------



## freefalling (7 Juillet 2011)

[YOUTUBE]nIN3IE3DHqc[/YOUTUBE]


_Tu cherches quoi?
Rencontrer la mort?
Tu te prends pour qui.
Toi aussi tu detestes la vie.
[...]
Joelle et sa valise.
Elle regarde ses fringues.
Sur les murs des photos.
Sans regret
sans melo.
La porte est claquée.

Joelle est barrée._​


----------



## tirhum (7 Juillet 2011)

Pour de longues heures (journées/semaines) de colorisation de planche de p'tits mickeys...
Avec ça, ça roule, rythme maintenu, sympa, pas trop perturbant, agréable...

[YOUTUBE]ESLFpr-ymPU[/YOUTUBE]

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h21 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h59 ----------

Et un p'tit Living Colour de temps en temps, pour ne pas pioncer sur les couleurs...

[YOUTUBE]u-6Az8T3MjA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2011)

Certaines adorent ce Crooner ...

[YOUTUBE]fWsoEAbT7KQ[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## da capo (8 Juillet 2011)

[YOUTUBE]QzmMB8dTwGs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## 'chon (9 Juillet 2011)

j'avale pas​
[YOUTUBE]Cub2XR9sAls[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## walkirye34 (9 Juillet 2011)

Funeral Party - Finale

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bBz1qeVtvxE


----------



## Freebo (9 Juillet 2011)

Empire Of The Sun 

[YOUTUBE]kCHhoybe8cg&feature=fvst[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mobyduck (9 Juillet 2011)

*Francis Cabrel* - La Corrida


----------



## Selthis (9 Juillet 2011)

Woodkid - Iron en boucle.


----------



## LeProf (10 Juillet 2011)

Un peu du Sud ... pour ceux qui manque de soleil en ce moment 

[YOUTUBE]zLTG3Vn7MN0[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]vbC3gJMmycs[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]4qVLd6UUTOs[/YOUTUBE]​
PS: ca date un peu, mais qu'est-ce que c'est bon !


----------



## TiteLine (10 Juillet 2011)

[YOUTUBE]lUSBdbVRPtM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Freebo (10 Juillet 2011)

Le bal des couleurs - Jesers


----------



## patlek (11 Juillet 2011)

Elle assure... Nina Attal

[YOUTUBE]Gl3c172lErk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pamoi (11 Juillet 2011)

[YOUTUBE]flbdrZU57Fk[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## KARL40 (11 Juillet 2011)

Une petite valse ...

[YOUTUBE]nttiKcJVnWA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (12 Juillet 2011)

pas tout à fait le même style, mais dans le genre meuf qui assure, elle est pas mal aussi celle là 

:love::love::love:​ 
[YOUTUBE]xEp8yJPjedU[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## da capo (12 Juillet 2011)

[YOUTUBE]GXV-1ZebdBs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## TiteLine (15 Juillet 2011)

[YOUTUBE]P7vQpaVzcKU[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]Tt8p5AxJn18[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## da capo (16 Juillet 2011)

c'est pas nouveau, comme la forme de détresse qu'expriment les paroles.

[YOUTUBE]7pKrVB5f2W0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Killmore (18 Juillet 2011)

Un pti morceau que j'écoute en boucle ces derniers temps 

Grand fan de métal, après un album moyen Strato est revenu avec Elisyum qui envoi pas mal 

Stratovarius - Elisyum

Tout comme le dernier Amon Amarth 

Amon Amarth - War Of The Gods


Tchuss 

Ps : dsl pas réussi à mettre les lien sous vidz Youtube ^^


----------



## Killmore (18 Juillet 2011)

Hummmm pour ma part (sans rentré dans les détail de ma playlist qui n'en fini pas lol)

-> Métal (sous toutes ses formes ^^)
-> Electro (principalement Drum'nBass)
-> OST d'animes ou de jeux
-> et bien sur Britney Spear, Lorie et Alizée... ou pas


----------



## Nephou (18 Juillet 2011)

Killmore a dit:


> Contribution dans le sujet mais hors du fil





Killmore a dit:


> Contribution dans le fil mais hors sujet



Bonsoir, il est dommage que tu n&#8217;aies pas trouvé le fil de discussion approprié tout de suite, ni profité de tes deux heures d&#8217;édition pour annuler ton _post_ et le proposer au bon endroit.

Poir les vidéos YouTube il suffit de mettre le code de la vidéo entre les deux balises [YOUTUBE][/YOUTUBE]


----------



## DeepDark (18 Juillet 2011)

[YOUTUBE]1knVQEkEElM[/YOUTUBE]    [YOUTUBE]T5lDVxlHEY8[/YOUTUBE]

rhâââ :love:​


----------



## yvos (18 Juillet 2011)

[YOUTUBE]1LLAN29W-4w[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## rabisse (18 Juillet 2011)

Furia des compositions du Maestro Morricone, qu'un orchestre symphonique, plus qu'au grand complet, et une pleine bordée de choristes peuvent à peine contenir. ils en tressautent sur les chaises.

[YOUTUBE]mJNmobi29z0[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## 'chon (19 Juillet 2011)

_...desperate housewife_

[YOUTUBE]7Qni2zfAQ6k[/YOUTUBE]

​


----------



## thunderheart (19 Juillet 2011)

[YOUTUBE]l_RvgC7JiQQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2011)

[YOUTUBE]LVlDSzbrH5M[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## KARL40 (19 Juillet 2011)

Yussuf Jerusalem avec "A heart full of sorrow" sur le (trop) court album du même nom ...



[YOUTUBE]a7DLz5kxRtc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pamoi (21 Juillet 2011)

[DM]xjubns[/DM]​


----------



## patlek (23 Juillet 2011)

Caro Emerald

Du retro (jazz) réactualisé (un regret: la boite a rythme qui ne vaut pas une vraie batterie)

[YOUTUBE]XPxT7jWE0O4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hardstylerz91 (24 Juillet 2011)

Attention vos oreilles, j'écoute ce style depuis 2007 hihi
Jpense pas qu'il y est beaucoup de fans sur ce forum 

[YOUTUBE]UpsaEIxqwqk[/YOUTUBE]
Edit: J'ai pas mis la bonne vidéo


----------



## teo (24 Juillet 2011)

Le dernier _mobilee_ podcast, avec Martin Landsky, à Sonar (mobileepod 024: Martin Landsky - Sonar 2011 Hotel Diagonal mobilee & friends - Saturday)




@ Hardstylerz91 :   Un peu mou la bande-son et ça me paraît assez commercial ce mauvais synthé/présentation à la film d'action US. Mais bon, on a tous connu ça  Je vais faire l'ancêtre en hardcore (mais j'ai vite abandonné): au _Manoir_ de Martigny, VS (CH) en 95-96, St Paul nous a écrasé avec >170 bpm. Je suis certain que certains ont fait pire :rateau: Et ce merveilleux dimanche am sur l'autoroute du retour, groggy et heureux, j'ai redécouvert ABBA dans le minibus. Un grand moment :love:
Ah, _one more thing, honey_: fais un audiogramme cet été, tu compareras dans 15 ans


----------



## thunderheart (24 Juillet 2011)

[YOUTUBE]QmV6_oc2lwM[/YOUTUBE]
_
I cheated myself
Like I knew I would
I told you, I was trouble
You know that I'm no good_

RIP Amy ​


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2011)

[YOUTUBE]Z8Mi8YK1VKw[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Mobyduck (25 Juillet 2011)

*The National* - Apartment Story

[YOUTUBE]RnI28bdZylM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (26 Juillet 2011)

vive l'été    
[youtube]8LMJs4CZJFY[/youtube]


----------



## teo (26 Juillet 2011)

Le son de _The Cure in Orange_.

Vu les rumeurs, je me laisse aller à imaginer une sortie en DVD d'un _25th Anniversary Limited Edition_ pour cet été.
Ou alors, ils ont un très mauvais manager ou ils sont devenus trop bêtes.
Take your pick.






Thanks to _Paul Galesko_ for the DVD/Videodisc stuff :love:


----------



## El_profe (26 Juillet 2011)

Dream Theater, en attendant la sortie du CD en septembre...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oasnbzEMV08&ob=av2e


----------



## Myxomatom (26 Juillet 2011)

Alors, moi ce que j'aime bien comme style de musique, c'est la musique de type "electronique" INSTRUMENTALE, je précise bien instrumentale, car souvent je trouve que les paroles ne font que masquer la pauvreté d'une musique.

Un de mes artiste préfèré est donc Amon Tobin que peu de personnes connaissent j'imagine, mais qui vaut le coup d'etre connu.

Je vous mets donc un petit morceau  :

http://youtu.be/38r6SYN8kLg​


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Juillet 2011)

teo a dit:


> Le son de _The Cure in Orange_.
> 
> Vu les rumeurs, je me laisse aller à imaginer une sortie en DVD d'un _25th Anniversary Limited Edition_ pour cet été.
> Ou alors, ils ont un très mauvais manager ou ils sont devenus trop bêtes.
> ...



je me renseigne auprès d'une source sûre  et je te tiens au courant...


----------



## IceandFire (27 Juillet 2011)

Ce serait bien top en effet un ptit dvd blu ray de cure in orange...:love: :king: :style:


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Juillet 2011)

Confirmé.
Pour Noël


----------



## 'chon (27 Juillet 2011)

_Double Dare - Adalita_ (Magic Dirt)

J'aime bien, j'aime beaucoup même! C'est rafraîchissant!
J'aime ce galop.. ce son!


[YOUTUBE]UyP35vHwrSo[/YOUTUBE]

C'est la BO d'un film pas mal, la vidéo n'a rien demballant elle, c'est pas synchro, bof
mais c'est pas l'essentiel...  juste mettre à fond!

:love:​


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (27 Juillet 2011)

[youtube]wxLWK_TC1tA[/youtube]


----------



## TiteLine (27 Juillet 2011)

[YOUTUBE]egDJc1HhiZ4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## teo (27 Juillet 2011)

Ouais, je sais, mais y'a des jours comme ça 

*Madonna* | _The Confessions Tour_ (Erotica :love: )

&#8230; juste besoin de bouger du bassin 

Ensuite ça sera _Tonight: Franz Ferdinand_ et _Pacha Zenith Ibiza '98_






_Spécial dédicace à Sonnyboy et Amok, qui n'étaient pas les derniers à agiter leurs booty sur les podiums du Pacha,
les yeux explosés vers les boulafacettes et les mâchoires serrées, pendant que ruisselait sur leur corps à demi-nus la mousse et la sueur :rateau: :love:
Si si. je jure que c'est vrai. Même que WebO a pris tout ça en vidéo  _


----------



## IceandFire (27 Juillet 2011)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Confirmé.
> Pour Noël



Sérieux...??? :love::love::love::love::love::love::love:


----------



## Mobyduck (27 Juillet 2011)

Probablement que ça ne parlera pas à grand monde ici, mais en ce moment c'est la B.O d'un jeu magnifique: Shadow of the Colossus.  :love:

[YOUTUBE]PWlLp5riuzk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## silvio (27 Juillet 2011)

On est excusés 



Hardstylerz91 a dit:


> Jpense pas qu'il y est beaucoup de fans sur ce forum
> Edit: J'ai pas mis la bonne vidéo



Euhhhhhhh ... 



Myxomatom a dit:


> Un de mes artiste préfèré est donc Amon Tobin que peu de personnes connaissent j'imagine, mais qui vaut le coup d'etre connu.



Amon comment ? 

Bon on a un nid

Alors moi je mets 2 trucs hyper connus

D'abord le 4ème album des Kaiser Chiefs
[YOUTUBE]oX3yfldi7Zg[/YOUTUBE]​Brit Pop .. moins bon ou moins accessible ? je cherche encore

Pis le 2ème de Cage The Elephant
[YOUTUBE]v27TRan1SBI[/YOUTUBE]​Indie américaine ... pas pu juger, j'en suis à ma 2ème écoute


----------



## jpmiss (27 Juillet 2011)

[YOUTUBE]O6WLkyxySA0[/YOUTUBE]

Gandalf joue de la guitare en survet'!


----------



## macinside (27 Juillet 2011)

pour la peine Iggy Pop te vend une assurance 

[YOUTUBE]MhBnEV3ElvY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## jpmiss (28 Juillet 2011)

Il avait deja fait de la pub pour SFR

[YOUTUBE]fF3H--sLNRs[/YOUTUBE]

Faut bien payer les impôts


----------



## olaf1966 (28 Juillet 2011)

[YOUTUBE]yeL5YNzvWek[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mobyduck (28 Juillet 2011)

*AC/DC* - High Voltage

[YOUTUBE]Kjw1eplZzFk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## patlek (28 Juillet 2011)

Les babas cool sont en deuil.

[YOUTUBE]zSAJ0l4OBHM[/YOUTUBE]


http://next.liberation.fr/musique/01012351498-a-horse-with-no-name-un-tube-orphelin


----------



## KARL40 (28 Juillet 2011)

jpmiss a dit:


> Il avait deja fait de la pub pour SFR



Grand moment de télé   .... 

Mais pas autant que le "search & destroy" des Stooges 
pour la bande son d'une pub Nike ......



Un p'tit Strummer pour oublier l'utilisation du "should i stay ..." par Levi's 

[YOUTUBE]6kJ2S9BasUc[/YOUTUBE]


Tout se recycle, cela en devient triste ....


----------



## MxC (28 Juillet 2011)

[YOUTUBE] http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v52Igdotisk [/YOUTUBE]

 Michael Andrews - Mad World


----------



## Mobyduck (29 Juillet 2011)

MxC a dit:


> Michael Andrews - Mad World



Tu devrais jeter un il à cette page de la FAQ, plus particulièrement en bas. Ca devrait t'aider je pense.


----------



## claudie16 (29 Juillet 2011)

Mad world..  La chanson qui irait le plus avec une scène de violence au ralenti.


----------



## teo (30 Juillet 2011)

Découvertes du jour au pays des ours,
grâce à une petite loutre tatouée qui a du goût pour le bon son qui secoue bien 


Achat direct des deux albums.

_Every Minute Alone_ de WhoMadeWho sur *Knee Deep*  et *GusGus* et son *24/7* 

Quel son :love: 

_Every Minute Alone_ de *WhoMadeWho* sur Knee Deep

[YOUTUBE]pJOji6TIlFQ[/YOUTUBE]

_Hateful_ de *GusGus* sur 24/7

[YOUTUBE]BpOPbmhiwdQ[/YOUTUBE]

​


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juillet 2011)

[YOUTUBE]-qYqi-EMErU[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## da capo (31 Juillet 2011)

[YOUTUBE]uz9cxUKGAA8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## teo (31 Juillet 2011)

Une série - sans jeu de mot- Arvo Pärt, pour changer des GusGus/WhoMadeWho qui tournent en boucle.

Tabula Rasa & Für Alina  - Arvo Pärt



[YOUTUBE]TuFJout0j6c[/YOUTUBE]






Je me reverrais bien Gerry de Gus van Sant, qui m'a fait découvrir *Für Alina*
 un OVNI.
​


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (1 Août 2011)

[youtube]-fMuwZsE3YA[/youtube]


----------



## vovaisdead (1 Août 2011)

-------------------
Edit Presents - Freeman


[YOUTUBE]LXBWg8uKs-k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## KARL40 (2 Août 2011)

GUN CLUB 
"Mother Earth" sur l'album "Miami" 

[YOUTUBE]hvvGM3QhtOg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## jpmiss (4 Août 2011)

KARL40 a dit:


> GUN CLUB
> "Mother Earth" sur l'album "Miami"


Tiens c'est marrant je l'ai aussi écouté il y'a quelques jours


----------



## vovaisdead (5 Août 2011)

Classique certes, mais que ça balance bien, le matin :love:


[YOUTUBE]9rRCw3pxX1M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## lycosxy (5 Août 2011)

Amateur de Rock, je fais une pause et écoute un peu autre chose comme. Pas mal de bande-son de films comme Tron, Black Swan ou encore Hanna.


----------



## thunderheart (5 Août 2011)

Tiens, j'ai ré-écouté ça ce matin 

[YOUTUBE]v--IqqusnNQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## IceandFire (5 Août 2011)

Un bon best of de Prince...:love: :king: :style:....KIIIiiisssssss !!!!


----------



## patlek (5 Août 2011)

Hazmat modine

[YOUTUBE]JeiWUMpVdpQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Romuald (5 Août 2011)

Histoire de se sortir un peu des clips préformatés à 3'30, 11 minutes de bonheur avec rien que du beau monde pour finir la soirée :

Cannonball Adderley au ténor, Miles Davis à la trompette, Sam Jones à la contrebasse, Hank Jones au piano, et Art Blakey à la batterie, rien que ça !
Et un thème devenu un standard de jazz à l'insu du plein gré de son auteur.

Enjoy :

[YOUTUBE]PPHtQn1t1n4[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Mao. (5 Août 2011)

The Bravery - Hatefuck ^^

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zGLu_2uGRhk


----------



## Sirpsy (7 Août 2011)

Mac Miller - Kool Aid & Frozen Pizza

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UnAbszcy3bs


----------



## thunderheart (7 Août 2011)

[YOUTUBE]6_5hQ8cEE7Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gunners66 (7 Août 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KQ6zr6kCPj8&ob=av2e


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2011)

[YOUTUBE]kr8-E8may2Y[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## patlek (8 Août 2011)

Une petite jeune blueswoman, a l' aise a la guitare (Voir meme un peu trop, on frise la démonstration)

[YOUTUBE]QGtrJAoWQE0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## patlek (8 Août 2011)

Pour se marrer, une autre jeune blueswoman assez impressionnante a la guitare

[YOUTUBE]ec6M7dBPAaw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (8 Août 2011)

découvert via ouï fm...
impressionnante reprise  d'Imagine de Lennon

[YOUTUBE]dunKAwRN3P8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## loustic (8 Août 2011)

Tiens, puisqu'on en est aux vieilleries...


----------



## macinside (8 Août 2011)

chanson de "circonstance"  

[YOUTUBE]vGCqzJIU448[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## rabisse (9 Août 2011)

Eh ben voilà, au dessus de l'insuffisant, en dessous du superflu...reste le nécessaire.

[YOUTUBE]BzM9zT-EzxU[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (9 Août 2011)

Voilà de la vraie country, le renouveau du genre, avec des paroles qui dénonce la société actuelle tout en restant pleines d'espoirs dans l'avenir.    

[youtube]AwyOkVRxM_E[/youtube]


----------



## KARL40 (9 Août 2011)

Chanson d'actualité ....

[YOUTUBE]EPcjkgYS-cU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## teo (10 Août 2011)

Ouais et pas pour le meilleur de la musique &#8230;


----------



## Pamoi (10 Août 2011)

teo a dit:


> Ouais et pas pour le meilleur de la musique


Bah, les jeunes zanglais s'expriment, pas de quoi en faire une histoire.

Tiens, une suédoise:

[YOUTUBE]RNxv1muGLpI[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## patlek (10 Août 2011)

Une tanzanienne maintenant... mais qui ne se déchaine pas a la guitare, plutot tout en douceur:

[YOUTUBE]5meKSjgVWxg[/YOUTUBE]

(Le disque sort mi/septembre)


----------



## teo (11 Août 2011)

Pamoi a dit:


> Bah, les jeunes zanglais s'expriment, pas de quoi en faire une histoire.
> 
> Tiens, une suédoise:
> 
> YOUTUBE -Suédoise -​


Pas de quoi en faire une histoire ? As-tu seulement lu l'article ?

Si tu es un label indépendant et que les stocks de toute ta production sont partis en fumée ? Tu rigoles et te dis que c'est pas si grave ? Pour certains, c'est la clé sous la porte, le chômage technique ou quelques albums qui devront attendre quelques temps de plus pour être produits, en espérant que les assurances vont payer. Et le manque à gagner de tout ces disques non vendus. Parfois je me demande quel est le regard des gens sur ces gars qui nous font vibrer.

Qu'on les apprécie ou pas, Warp, 2020 Vision, Divine Comedy, Fargo, Kitsune, Kompakt, Mute, Naïve ou Ninja Tune sont de ceux pour qui cet incendie est une galère pas très fun au c&#339;ur de l'été.
Arctic Monkeys ne pourra plus vendre son prochain single que sur son site, sur son propre stock existant, et j'espère et imagine, en numérique. Mais peanuts pour sa sortie physique en attendant un repressage.

Et "_pour ceux qui s'expriment_", quand ils s'exprimeront sur ton appart, ta caisse ou ton business, je te souhaite un entretien détendu avec ton assureur  Je suis persuadé qu'il n'en fera pas non plus une histoire.

----

Ella Fitzgerald, la double compilation BD Jazz.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (11 Août 2011)

*Réinterprétation symphonique*
Des tubes des Jaxx.


----------



## vovaisdead (12 Août 2011)

Car la neige, en août, c'est bon aussi.

[YOUTUBE]AYH1t4lgWeQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## teo (13 Août 2011)

_Is Chicago, is not Chicago_, Soul coughing, *Repérages Couleur3 1994 Vol. 9*.

Ces _*Repérages Couleur 3*_ sont des time capsule terriblement efficaces

~~~ ** + ** ~~~

Then, Kiki & his _Run with me_, perfect sound for a perfect grey day in August.




​http://itunes.apple.com/fr/album/run-with-me/id49254351

À 7, c'est cadeau


----------



## jpmiss (13 Août 2011)

Le riff principal me trottait dans la tête depuis un moment, j'étais sur que c'étais les Thugs mais impossible de remettre la main dessus. Of course c'était au fond d'une sombre compil en hommage aux Dead Kennedys!

[YOUTUBE]wXtTpv5f_s0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## teo (14 Août 2011)

Un petit morceau me trainait dans la tête hier soir moi aussi,
j'ai cherché un moment et l'ai retrouvé, par chance (so many songs, so little memory&#8230.

_1994, le LC630 (33mHz :rateau chauffe pour visionner la vidéo,
récupérée sur un CD dans un magazine (lecteur x2),
images de synthèse bien barrée pour l'époque
et surtout, bien trippantes, fouillis de pixels (15" CRT),
la vidéo devait faire au max 320 px de large_

Avec *The Orb*, FSOL est un classique _Chill out/Ambient_ pour fin de soirée / fin de matinée,
selon le programme de la nuit,
descente aquatique rafraichissante assurée.

_FSOL - Lifeforms - Pt. 1_

[YOUTUBE]BVpWQcLZzIY[/YOUTUBE]

_FSOL - Lifeforms - Pt. 2_

[YOUTUBE]_xCFRhJkPSs[/YOUTUBE]

​
~~~
Et sinon, hier, belle mais trop courte série Frédéric Chopin (je n'ai 3 morceaux), qui me conseillerait quelques &#339;uvres et interprètes  ?


----------



## Romuald (14 Août 2011)

teo a dit:


> Et sinon, hier, belle mais trop courte série Frédéric Chopin (je n'ai 3 morceaux), qui me conseillerait quelques uvres et interprètes  ?


Ma période Chopin m'a passé il y a longtemps, mais si je devais te conseiller deux trois trucs, ce serai le Concerto pour piano numéro1 par G. Cziffra, le 2 par Clara Haskill, et les polonaises par Martha Argerich (certains ne jurent que par Samson François, mais je n'aime pas du tout son style, question de gout).
Par contre je ne sais pas si les disques sont réédités, ça fait plus de vingt ans, et le Cziffra c'était en vinyle !


----------



## Average Joe (14 Août 2011)

teo a dit:


> _Is Chicago, is not Chicago_, Soul coughing, *Repérages Couleur3 1994 Vol. 9*.
> 
> Ces _*Repérages Couleur 3*_ sont des time capsule terriblement efficaces
> 
> ...



J'ai beaucoup écouté Soul Coughing et les ai vus sur scène à la Locomotive, circa 1998 (_El Oso_ était difficile à trouver). Je n'ai toujours pas bien compris pourquoi ils se sont séparés depuis. Dommage, encore un fichu bon groupe des 90's qui a disparu 
[YOUTUBE]5T6rlTaR85w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## teo (14 Août 2011)

_@ Average Joe: le wiki semble indiquer pas mal d'embrouilles entre les membres du groupe à propos de droits d'auteur et de qui avait fait quoi. Insoluble et meurtrier, jusqu'à la séparation._


paradise garage et _Stay With Me Forever (Ambient Love Mix)_ de Prolific Featuring Simone


----------



## Anonyme (14 Août 2011)

[YOUTUBE]XwyKliodLZY[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## teo (16 Août 2011)

Tiens, pour les quelques amateurs (et il y en a je sais ) de James (non non pas mort )

Et là, Annie Lennox et Eurythmics, je me régale toujours de la voix et du son de ce groupe :love:
_Greatest Hits_ & _Be Yourself Tonight_.

Would I Lie To You

[YOUTUBE]Uhpu2N4rQZM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## 'chon (16 Août 2011)

_Don't let it bring you down_..  Neil Young - Annie Lennox

[YOUTUBE]xRDHixhbu0g[/YOUTUBE]

  :love:

​


----------



## Anonyme (17 Août 2011)

&#1095;&#1105;&#1088;&#1085;&#1099;&#1081; &#1086;&#1073;&#1077;&#1083;&#1080;&#1089;&#1082; - &#1089;&#1090;&#1077;&#1085;&#1072; / Black Obelisk - The Wall
​
[YOUTUBE]uFLA0bF2rfg[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Epépé (18 Août 2011)

teo a dit:


> Tiens, pour les quelques amateurs (et il y en a je sais ) de James (non non pas mort )



Cool 

Sans raison particulière une envie d'écouter 

[YOUTUBE]wAtUw6lxcis[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## IceandFire (18 Août 2011)

Le dernier Nina Hagen...pas mal, surprenant de sa part...comme d'hab !   Personal Jesus....


----------



## Chalkduster (18 Août 2011)

Le garage ! alala !


----------



## vovaisdead (18 Août 2011)

Chalkduster a dit:


> Le garage ! alala !



Tiens, dans mon garage, ce soir c'est ça:

[YOUTUBE]6_q5a_RGh1M[/YOUTUBE]

... et pour ne pas être chiche,:

[YOUTUBE]CyGvPqx_60E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (19 Août 2011)

[youtube]RuESJqJTYqM[/youtube]


----------



## teo (19 Août 2011)

*Ella Fitzgerald* _Sings The Cole Porter Song Book_






_A white tux, some bubbles and her voice, the piano, back in the 50's&#8230;_

Wow&#8230; it's _Too Darn Hot_, here :love:


​


----------



## fedo (20 Août 2011)

visiblement nick oliveri connait trop bien les paroles de ce titre dont il est l'auteur:
[YOUTUBE]EOzBkMn-tPs[/YOUTUBE]

il risque de les méditer 15 ans derrière les barreaux.


----------



## Poleri (23 Août 2011)

Foreign Beggars & Noisia : Contact


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2011)

[YOUTUBE]lkxYA05mBRE[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Août 2011)

Matyu a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]lkxYA05mBRE[/YOUTUBE]​


:love::love::love:


----------



## wath68 (27 Août 2011)

> *Wikipedia :*
> Electrelane est un groupe de rock anglais originaire de Brighton.
> Les influences du groupe sont à trouver notamment du côté des Velvet Underground, Patti Smith, Sonic Youth et Pink Floyd ainsi que le krautrock de Can et Neu!.


Electrelane - Film Music
[DM]x2eps3_electrelane-film-music_music[/DM]

Electrelane - The Valleys
[YOUTUBE]wkTBrqU7Mas[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## teo (29 Août 2011)

&#8734; boucle &#8734;

The MFA
et leur titre _Two Billion Year Journey_
[ _Two Billion Year Journey (Dirty Fours mix)_ & _Two Billion Year Journey (original)_ ]	 

[YOUTUBE]8Sl9IRudX-o[/YOUTUBE]

WhoMadeWho
et leur _Knee Deep_

Gusgus
et leur _24/7_
​


----------



## freefalling (30 Août 2011)

[YOUTUBE]BMjSoAwENS0[/YOUTUBE]

~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~​


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2011)

_Citation : 

Après avoir quitté le port et navigué sous bon vent, le navire dérive  vers le Sud, entraîné par des vents contraires. L'équipage se retrouve  encerclé par les glaces et dans une brume épaisse. Un albatros,  oiseau de bon augure, apparaît et les guide vers de meilleures eaux.  Toutefois, pour une raison inconnue, le marin tue l'albatros avec son arbalète. Les autres marins exprimèrent dans un premier temps leur colère car l'oiseau les avait sortis des eaux menaçantes de lAntarctique  et de ses glaces. Mais, lorsque la brume se trouva dissipée et que la  température redevint clémente, ils donnèrent raison au marin, et  commirent par là une partie du crime, crime qui allait déchaîner une  série d'événements surnaturels pour venger la mort de l'albatros.
 Des esprits vengeurs font alors dériver le bateau en un lieu non  spécifié. Une absence totale de vent immobilise le bateau au milieu de  l'océan...

_[YOUTUBE]t7zk4as9kzA[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## yvos (30 Août 2011)

La claque :love:


----------



## vovaisdead (2 Septembre 2011)

Ah que j'aime les aléatoires de ma connerie. Parfois. Souvent.



[YOUTUBE]MGlIki2vq5w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (4 Septembre 2011)

[YOUTUBE]XLLzZIZEPOs[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## freefalling (5 Septembre 2011)

[YOUTUBE]QN9VnLXRLYE[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## unizu carn (5 Septembre 2011)

Ça s'appelle Video Games. Et la fille, elle, se fait appeler Lana Del Rey. Et c'est son premier single.

[YOUTUBE]HO1OV5B_JDw[/YOUTUBE]

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h43 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h21 ----------

Ah oui, et puis aussi...

J'écoute In The Grace Of Your Love, le dernier opus signé The Rapture. Et, outre que je suis surprise qu'ils existent encore, cet album est bien.

[YOUTUBE]7qfxCvwyxms[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## patlek (5 Septembre 2011)

Pendant que la bourse s' écroule, j attends la mi-septembrepour une petite provision de disques...

Nina Attal; Fatoumata Diawara...

[YOUTUBE]dX609jULzok[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2011)

&#1050;&#1080;&#1085;&#1086; - &#1047;&#1072;&#1082;&#1088;&#1086;&#1081; &#1079;&#1072; &#1084;&#1085;&#1086;&#1081; &#1076;&#1074;&#1077;&#1088;&#1100;, &#1103; &#1091;&#1093;&#1086;&#1078;&#1091; ( Ferme la porte derrière toi, je men vais ) 

[YOUTUBE]ind9EPBzh-Y[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## akegata (6 Septembre 2011)

kanon wakeshima "still doll"
http://youtu.be/kNSuldAyibM


----------



## akegata (6 Septembre 2011)

et histoire de rire un  peu oldelaf avec "raoul mon pittbull"
http://youtu.be/h7yy2Tnt6NM


----------



## wath68 (6 Septembre 2011)

*Kate Bush - Jig of Life (Fan Made Clip)*

Intemporel.

[YOUTUBE]Mgwz1JBon2E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## akegata (7 Septembre 2011)

[YOUTUBE]7IILkHGpoZ4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## teo (7 Septembre 2011)

_A Break In the Clouds (Original)_ de *James Holden* sur Gabriel & Dresden Present Toolroom Knights
_The End ( 4 Da People's Oscar Gold Edition)_ de *Pryda* sur 4 Da People
_The End_ de *Pryda* sur M.S.B.O.Y. - Single

Comme un air de _déjà-entendu_






_(et Holden, James, hein, pas les petits français, iTunes en arrive même à les mélanger )_

En boucle, avec Hearts a Mess EP de *gotye*, en attendant le concert de l'australo-belge à la Maroquinerie en novembre.


And thanks to freefalling  for *CAN* / _Mother sky_ linked above, this track kills ! :love:


----------



## loustic (7 Septembre 2011)

Marre de la techno et des kW...


----------



## teo (7 Septembre 2011)

On oblige personne ni à écouter, ni à aimer 

Dans les danses plus classiques, je me tournerai plus volontiers vers la folia  j'ai redécouvert une compilation à l'époque prêtée par mon père avec des versions de Corelli, Marin Marais, Ortiz ou de Cabezon, un pur régal.


----------



## patlek (7 Septembre 2011)

Elle, Vera Hall, elle a fait un tube "techno", hyper connu.
(Par contre, c' est une notoriété post mortem)

[YOUTUBE]r9SENzRLk_M[/YOUTUBE]

Bon, tout le monde aurat reconnu le morceau beaucoup plus connu:

[YOUTUBE]ivtKcM1DGeY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2011)

J'ai cet air là depuis deux jours dans la tête...

&#1058;&#1072;&#1082;&#1072;&#1103; &#1074;&#1086;&#1090; &#1087;&#1077;&#1095;&#1072;&#1083;&#1100;

[YOUTUBE]ZGE82O8xYKg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Chang (8 Septembre 2011)

Love Committee - Just As Long As I Got You

[YOUTUBE]M9AMg9N_SCU[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Philippe (8 Septembre 2011)

Dans les danses plus classiques, je me tournerai plus volontiers vers la folia  j'ai redécouvert une compilation à l'époque prêtée par mon père avec des versions de Corelli, Marin Marais, Ortiz ou de Cabezon, un pur régal.[/QUOTE]



Un peu comme ici http://www.mqcd-musique-classique.com/forum/showthread.php?p=101487 ? :rateau:


----------



## evonbelle (8 Septembre 2011)

J`écoute techno, rap, rnb, pop, enigma  Ce dépend de l'humeur.


----------



## thunderheart (8 Septembre 2011)

Clip de promo du dernier RHCP, que j'écoute en boucle ces jours-ci 

[YOUTUBE]RtBbinpK5XI&ob=av2e[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## jpmiss (8 Septembre 2011)

thunderheart a dit:


> Clip de promo du dernier RHCP, que j'écoute en boucle ces jours-ci


John Frusciante n'est plus là et ça s'entend... 


Allez hop un peu de haine pure dans ce monde de bisounours à moustache

[YOUTUBE]ekq0yl9rbGo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## fedo (9 Septembre 2011)

voilà un faux clip totalement fabriqué à partir d'images années 70 complétement psychédéliques qui s'accordent parfaitement avec ce titre des Brian Jonestown Massacre.
[YOUTUBE]ZVmifKRIWVw[/YOUTUBE]


oui c'est chanté en français (il faut le savoir). donc après Jaz Coleman ça serait sympa que le ministère de la Culture se penche sur Anton Newcombe pour le faire chevalier des Arts et des Lettres.


----------



## vovaisdead (9 Septembre 2011)

fedo a dit:


> .... donc après Jaz Coleman ça serait sympa que le ministère de la Culture se penche sur Anton Newcombe pour le faire chevalier des Arts et des Lettres.



++ 


...............................................
The Lyres


[YOUTUBE]7adXS86llRo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## teo (9 Septembre 2011)

Allez, le week-end sera Fad Gadget, Ella Fitzgerald, Étienne Daho et un peu de Rammstein&#8230;

Comprenne qui pourra, bonne pioche !


----------



## 'chon (9 Septembre 2011)

[YOUTUBE]QZN4qLSwS5U[/YOUTUBE]

A ce propos, j'en ai une bien bonne.. La différence entre une cravate, n'importe laquelle, au choix de chacun et la queue d'un buf ? 
C'est que la queue elle cache complètement le trou du cul 
qu'il y a derrière! Pas la cravate!
J'adore..  ah ah.. :love:

​


----------



## patlek (9 Septembre 2011)

Bonne idée, impérissable.


[YOUTUBE]d8hwp_P3gKs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2011)

&#1082;&#1080;&#1085;&#1086; / kino, &#1082;&#1086;&#1085;&#1095;&#1080;&#1090;&#1089;&#1103; &#1083;&#1077;&#1090;&#1086; ( l'été sera bientôt fini ).


[YOUTUBE]Xk7v8Kp_6n0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pamoi (10 Septembre 2011)

[YOUTUBE]MyMi2F-NAQU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2011)

> Vous devriez donner des points disco à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Pamoi.


[YOUTUBE]_fd5_x7HgGc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## akegata (12 Septembre 2011)

[YOUTUBE]c55y4LqN5AQ[/YOUTUBE]

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 06h02 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 05h21 ----------

et aussi oldelaf "le monde est beau"
je mettrai une video dès que possible...


----------



## teo (12 Septembre 2011)

La BO par Alex Baupain des bien-aimés, le film de Christophe Honoré, vu hier, avec à noter, la très belle reprise de _I go to sleep_, des Pretenders (elle-même reprise des Kinks), par Anika (qui n'est pas incluse la BO). Certains des titres y sont énervants (je ne suis qu'un occasionnel amateur du genre film musical) mais c'est plein d'humour et de vie.

_Même s'il est trop long, ce film possède une alchimie bien spéciale, avec hasard personnel de la vie et du calendrier, la baffe énorme de le voir en ce dimanche un peu particulier, en début d'après-midi, comme un flashback sur grand écran, effet très déboussolant alors que je m'étais mis en mode autiste à l'arrivée de ce jour anniversaire. Chiara Mastroianni m'a ébloui par sa lumière et sa noirceur._


[YOUTUBE]m0UAqJWzsZE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## akegata (13 Septembre 2011)

[YOUTUBE]DUFtK9lksOY[/YOUTUBE]
ça défoule


----------



## unizu carn (13 Septembre 2011)

Sky and Sand, les deux frères ensemble.

[YOUTUBE]sEY9u2KreZA[/YOUTUBE]

Facing The Sun (par le benjamin)

[YOUTUBE]zm1lbSLZ4SU[/YOUTUBE]

Jestrupp (par l'ainé)

[DM]xkqy62_paul-kalkbrenner-jestrupp-live-rock-en-seine-2011_music[/DM]


----------



## Anonyme (14 Septembre 2011)

&#1040;&#1088;&#1080;&#1103; - &#1050;&#1080;&#1087;&#1077;&#1083;&#1086;&#1074; - &#1053;&#1086;&#1095;&#1100; &#1050;&#1086;&#1088;&#1086;&#1095;&#1077; &#1044;&#1085;&#1103; ( Aria - Kipelov - La nuit est plus courte que le jour ).

[YOUTUBE]e9dDWIzLDuE[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Pamoi (14 Septembre 2011)

[YOUTUBE]4IpN9LFqGsM[/YOUTUBE] [YOUTUBE]bKttENbsoyk[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## vovaisdead (14 Septembre 2011)

[YOUTUBE]mGhNR7DnOuI[/YOUTUBE]


...Crazy Clow Time chez Sunday Best Recordings

01. Pinkys Dream
02. Good Day Today
03. So Glad
04. Noahs Ark
05. Football Game
06. I Know
07. Strange And Unproductive Thinking
08. The Night Bell With Lightning
09. Stones Gone Up
10. Crazy Clown Time
11. These Are My Friends
12. Speed Roadster
13. Movin On
14. She Rise Up


----------



## teo (14 Septembre 2011)

_(The story of) Espion_ et _Lucky Boy_
Je suivais de loin ce beau gars, depuis la magie d'_Espion_ en 2002.
Du hip hop qui me plaisait par son ouverture vers les autres "genres".

RIP  DJ Mehdi


----------



## Aurélie85 (14 Septembre 2011)

Plaid - Scintilli
Sortie prévue le 26 septembre (et à télécharger/écouter dès maintenant sur Bleep.com)

C'est beau, très beau --->

[YOUTUBE]eNf5Ga1rw78[/YOUTUBE]​
et si vous ne connaissez pas ou voulez en entendre plus, écoutez donc "africain woods" sur Bleep, ça vous donnera une idée musicale de leur son si particulier !

Le duo sera à Paris le 27 octobre et les 08 et 10 octobre en Suisse ! :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Septembre 2011)

[YOUTUBE]diiL9bqvalo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## 'chon (14 Septembre 2011)

[YOUTUBE]khxF2pYQNZI[/YOUTUBE]

Voulez-vous coucher avec moi, Monsieur Albarn... 

  :rose:  

​


----------



## macinside (14 Septembre 2011)

un p'tit bootleg !

[YOUTUBE]ByC4AH2njho[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## KARL40 (15 Septembre 2011)

Les "K.E.X.P Session" des THUGS ....

Kézako ?

C'est expliqué  ICI  ...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2011)

[YOUTUBE]5tjcU1Pqo-w[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## 'chon (16 Septembre 2011)

[YOUTUBE]pp3Pkjf6uA4[/YOUTUBE]


​


----------



## l'écrit vain (16 Septembre 2011)

Un jour, c'était la nuit au dedans et au dehors. Il y eut égarement momentané et absolument circulaire.

[YOUTUBE]gMoISy3kL3I[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## teo (16 Septembre 2011)

*Elista*, _La folie douce_.

[URL="http://itunes.apple.com/fr/artist/elista/id17764687"]
	
[/URL]​


----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Septembre 2011)

[YOUTUBE]Cu4Q-oNg2xQ[/YOUTUBE]

10 minutes de bonheur.


----------



## IceandFire (16 Septembre 2011)

Fab & Teo vous comprenez vous... :love: la chair de poule...dans le studio Galesko....


----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Septembre 2011)

IceandFire a dit:


> Fab & Teo vous comprenez vous... :love: la chair de poule...dans le studio Galesko....


:love::love::love:

Et celui-là, tu connais ?


----------



## IceandFire (16 Septembre 2011)

Le New ? :love:


----------



## rabisse (16 Septembre 2011)

Plutôt pour les quarantenaires... 


[YOUTUBE]6qlUFKFHNIU[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]AHvaAy9O7LU[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2011)

Master - &#1082;&#1088;&#1077;&#1089;&#1090;&#1099; .

[YOUTUBE]iSm7yx-Z6sk[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## TiteLine (18 Septembre 2011)

[YOUTUBE]KqSwNdsXPOA[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## wath68 (18 Septembre 2011)

*Talking Heads - Born Under Punches (The Heat Goes On)*

Parfait, simplement.

[YOUTUBE]SVIKF03KkVM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Romuald (18 Septembre 2011)

TiteLine a dit:


> Bach en TGV​



Mouais...
J'adore Bach, mais la, le L.A. orchestra aligne  les notes sans âme et beaucoup trop vite à mon gout. C'est d'ailleurs un peu le défaut actuel, d'aller vite pour montrer sa virtuosité, alors que virtuosité n'a jamais voulu dire musicalité. A contrario la version Bernstein/Stern va trop lentement et en devient lourde, par contre, quel son !


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (18 Septembre 2011)

Réveil en 'douceur' 

:love::love::love:

[YOUTUBE]NpxSAVOsoSY[/YOUTUBE]

En écoute sur leur site, 2 albums :love:
Plus particulièrement, sur l'album 'Suportar a dor', le morceau 'Sangue' mérite le détour
(pour les amateurs du genre bien sûr ...)


----------



## Pamoi (18 Septembre 2011)

Ce post de TiteLine m'a donné envie d'écouter Hélène Grimaud, mais bon ...



Romuald a dit:


>



... du coup, je poste en serrant les fesses 

[YOUTUBE]1JZzAupJap0[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## wath68 (18 Septembre 2011)

*Woodkid - Iron*

Clip superbe, et le mot est faible.
À regarder plutôt sur Vimeo, en HD et en plein écran.

[YOUTUBE]vSkb0kDacjs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Romuald (18 Septembre 2011)

Pamoi a dit:


> Ce post de TiteLine m'a donné envie d'écouter Hélène Grimaud, mais bon ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


T'as raison de serrer les fesses, parce que j'ai déjà donné mon avis la-dessus  

Cela-dit je n'empêche personne d'aimer. Ce n'est pas mon truc, c'est tout


----------



## jogary (18 Septembre 2011)

Hello ! 

Il n'y a qu'un truc de vrai dans la vie ! 

C'est ça  ! :mouais:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9kD8sxIjVuc


----------



## akegata (19 Septembre 2011)

[YOUTUBE]UGtKGX8B9hU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## teo (19 Septembre 2011)

Ce n'est pas une blague. Il m'aura fallu 5 ans.
J'ai découvert Ch. Willem et ses deux albums ce week-end.  Je suis pas fan du côté modasse du personnage, mais entre la voix et le son, il est impressionnant


----------



## Pamoi (19 Septembre 2011)

[YOUTUBE]uOpO7SGLdtM[/YOUTUBE]

et en suivant, forcément ....

[YOUTUBE]OKMSgZo9c8s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (20 Septembre 2011)

_Master - &#1042;&#1086;&#1083;&#1103; &#1080; &#1088;&#1072;&#1079;&#1091;&#1084; ( volonté & raison ).
_​ 
[YOUTUBE]Axo3E1Kihec[/YOUTUBE]


_Master - &#1045;&#1097;&#1077; &#1088;&#1072;&#1079; &#1085;&#1086;&#1095;&#1100; ( encore une nuit ).
_​ 
[YOUTUBE]2YubODBdpaE[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## akegata (20 Septembre 2011)

[YOUTUBE]j0xYpNQCarg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## vovaisdead (20 Septembre 2011)

[YOUTUBE]RFHWifZy7sw[/YOUTUBE]

HME


----------



## teo (20 Septembre 2011)

Là, le prochain _Apparat_, *The Devil's Walk*, en streaming (sortie le 27 septembre, chez Mute), sur NPR, la radio publique américaine où je suis rarement déçu de ce que leur site propose 
C'est sombre et puissant. Le single _Black Water_, déjà évoqué ici il y a quelques mois, est toujours disponible gratuitement sur RCRD/LBL.com, ici, tout comme _Ash/Black Veil_ qui est dispo, toujours pour rien, sur Factmag ou fluctuat.net

On trouvera aussi sur NPR une "compilation" de 50 artistes qui ont influencé Kurt Cobain, alors que cette semaine on fête l'anniversaire des 20 ans de la sortie de _Nevermind_ des Nirvana.
Le podcast n'est pas disponible (pour des raisons de droits j'imagine) en Europe, mais un stream permet de les écouter.


----------



## unizu carn (20 Septembre 2011)

Ah La NPR, encore mieux que la BBC. 

Monsieur Téo, pendant que je vous tiens, un clip rempli d'hommages divers et variés.
:love:

[YOUTUBE]VcZnRz7WujA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## SirDeck (20 Septembre 2011)

Romuald a dit:


> T'as raison de serrer les fesses, parce que j'ai déjà donné mon avis la-dessus
> 
> Cela-dit je n'empêche personne d'aimer. Ce n'est pas mon truc, c'est tout



Un amateur d'Argerich :love:
En ce moment je découvre la jeune chinoise aux mains de basketteur. Son interprétation "osée" de Chopin m'emballe pas mal.



[YOUTUBE]oRPce154Ogo[/YOUTUBE]​
Contrairement à d'autres, Elle semble prendre son pied lorsqu'elle joue. Ca à l'aire carrément orgasmique de jouer Chopin là


----------



## Mobyduck (21 Septembre 2011)

[YOUTUBE]06rFwGz95MY[/YOUTUBE]

:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Septembre 2011)

Mobyduck a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]06rFwGz95MY[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> :rateau:



&#12458;&#12479;&#12463;&#12387;&#12413;&#12356; .


----------



## HAL-9000 (22 Septembre 2011)

2 sublimes morceaus de Mr Nicolas Jaar :


*Winter Rose* - Nicolas Jaar Remix
[YOUTUBE]Th33wxpla5s[/YOUTUBE]

*John the revelator* - Nicolas Jaar 
http://soundcloud.com/nicolas-jaar/john-the-revelator


----------



## Mobyduck (22 Septembre 2011)

Matyu a dit:


> &#12458;&#12479;&#12463;&#12387;&#12413;&#12356; .



Nan, esthète.  :style:


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (22 Septembre 2011)

[youtube]n6U-6Mv6bSc[/youtube]


----------



## da capo (23 Septembre 2011)

[YOUTUBE]nSdM9VONKG4[/YOUTUBE]

festival souterrain porte vi à maxeville (près de nancy)
l'occasion de résusciter quelques vieux groupes dont kas product, double nelson etc

sinon la soirée catch avec flesh gordon et lily deslys, pas mal du tout


----------



## 'chon (24 Septembre 2011)

[YOUTUBE]VeJlpiGrDCs[/YOUTUBE]

.


----------



## House M.D. (24 Septembre 2011)

Tori Amos, une bonne partie de ses musiques, avec entre autres :

Tori Amos - Crucify
[YOUTUBE]q8ljHOSqc4A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## jogary (24 Septembre 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2xjJXT0C0X4&feature=related


----------



## da capo (24 Septembre 2011)

> voici l'heure de notre avant-dernière séquence, à deux c'est mieux, qui vous présente deux versions également aimables à nos oreilles d'une même chanson&#8230;



[YOUTUBE]RlNhD0oS5pk[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]apqFKVfilhA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## vovaisdead (25 Septembre 2011)

vova l'avait déjà fait.
&#8211;&#8211;&#8211;&#8211;&#8211;&#8211;&#8211;&#8211;&#8211;&#8211;&#8211;&#8211;&#8211;&#8211;&#8211;&#8211;&#8211;&#8211;&#8211;&#8211;&#8211;&#8211;&#8211;&#8211;&#8211;&#8211;


 allez un cover de planet.... qui est pr moi moi bien meilleur que l' original... non?[YOUTUBE]AgLgu1ElH70[/YOUTUBE]

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 01h01 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé Hier à 23h59 ----------

.... et car vova est bien explosé ce soir:





[YOUTUBE]EWuM6QtiDKM[/YOUTUBE]






Miam.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Septembre 2011)

_Sting - Englishman in New york_

[YOUTUBE]d27gTrPPAyk[/YOUTUBE]

​


----------



## vovaisdead (25 Septembre 2011)

rien)...



 et pour en remettre, dans  l'esprit:


[YOUTUBE]sBdT5SirLFo[/YOUTUBE]

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 01h29 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 01h28 ----------

dead dead dead


----------



## teo (25 Septembre 2011)

_Ode To Kurt (Smells Like Jondi's Mix)_ & _Smells like teen spirit (Divide & Kreate remix)_ et ensuite, *Nirvana*, _Nevermind_.








_Et 20 ans pour apprendre que Teen Spirit est un déo pour jeunes étasuniennes prépubères  et que Spenser Elden, le bébé de la pochette, s'en sort plutôt pas mal._


----------



## IceandFire (25 Septembre 2011)

Alternative cover


----------



## da capo (25 Septembre 2011)

well known cover

[YOUTUBE]TsS811o21-k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## HAL-9000 (25 Septembre 2011)

teo a dit:


> _Ode To Kurt (Smells Like Jondi's Mix)_ & _Smells like teen spirit (Divide & Kreate remix)_ et ensuite, *Nirvana*, _Nevermind_.




Je lui préfère celui-ci comme remix 


*Nirvana* - _Smells Like Teen Spirit (Dual Remix)_
[YOUTUBE]Td8PrI-35dA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## akegata (26 Septembre 2011)

*Oldelaf*
*Parole de Le Monde Est Beau:*

Antoine a refusé ce soir,
De prendre un verre avec Marie
Elle avait envie de le voir,
Elle en avait besoin aussi

Oui mais ce soir c'est pas possible,
Il a un rendez-vous important
Avec une fille hypersensible,
Qui va pas bien en ce moment

Il l'a connu sur internet,
Par un blog sur la solitude
Depuis le mardi ils se "mail",
Ça efface ses inquiétudes

REFRAIN:
Oh le monde est beau,
Ils font partie du même réseau
Oh le monde est beau,
Chaque jour on est plus nombreux
A être seul dans le bateau

Le pauvre Paul est un peu plouc,
Il n'a que 203 amis
Inscrit sur son compte Facebook,
C'est 26 de moins que Sophie

Et puis comble de l'injustice,
Facebook, elle, elle y va même plus
Elle dit qu'ça fait trop 2010,
Du coup Paul est un peu perdu

Comme il trouve pas la solution,
Il s'affale devant la télé
Il est prêt à tout, mais au fond, 
Lui c'qu'il voudrait, c'est l'embrasser

REFRAIN

François est dégoûté, il craque,
Il est au bord d'la dépression
Car il s'est fait piquer son Mac,
Avec tous ses contacts, c'est con

Depuis il est sous Gardenal,
Car il lui faudra bien deux ans
Pour se refaire une vie sociale,
Et pour retrouver tous ces gens

Antoine, Sophie, Paul et les autres,
Ces meilleurs amis où qu'ils soient
Les siens oui, peut-être les nôtres,
Qui souvent ne se connaissent pas

REFRAIN (×2)


----------



## tybu01 (26 Septembre 2011)

Pour un matin en douceur avant d'aller au taff en voiture : la valse d'Amelie (Yann Tiersen @ Amelie Poulain)
-- un brin nostalgique ce we ^^


----------



## 'chon (26 Septembre 2011)

Regarde moi dans les yeux..  et mets ton p'tit bulletin dans l'urne :love:​

[YOUTUBE]b5WVkl_f7_E[/YOUTUBE]

​


----------



## koeklin (27 Septembre 2011)

*Youth Lagoon*






"Montana", extrait de son premier album "The Year of Hibernation", sorti dans les bacs depuis quelques jours.

[YOUTUBE]8IKPT30jOJw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## tybu01 (27 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour, 
pour ma part ce matin: toujours nostalgique mais il faut que je me motive :

Soggy Bottom Boys - I'm A Man Of Constant Sorrow @ O'Brother

(Pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GDA708XlFIo BOF et http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jTgDiE4btvg tiré du film (_caymal_ !) )


----------



## akegata (28 Septembre 2011)

[YOUTUBE]O6txOvK-mAk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## tsss (28 Septembre 2011)

hop 

[YOUTUBE]XfMy4wue66Y[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]vExmQUs2sOg[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## da capo (28 Septembre 2011)

[YOUTUBE]gNYf4QQSo60[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## fedo (28 Septembre 2011)

eh non ! faut pas rêver non plus mais ça s'en rapproche grâce à Dana Colley au sax pour un titre pas de saison 
[YOUTUBE]nknvt5br4h4[/YOUTUBE]
(désolé mais y a pas de clip) album nul excepté ce titre...

du coup je me rattrape niveau clip
[YOUTUBE]Nm9LEFETNOo[/YOUTUBE]

grand titre, grand film, grand écrivain

un ptit bonus puisqu'on est dans le clip sophisitiqué
[YOUTUBE]TLSpj7q6_mM&ob=av2e[/YOUTUBE]

je suis sûr que vous allez y reconnaître quelqu'un
[YOUTUBE]-RaU0yE3vmY[/YOUTUBE]
attention ce message ne s'adresse pas à la personne du clip précédent (malheureusement). sinon même remarque pour l'album, bidon excepté ce titre.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Septembre 2011)

&#1040;&#1088;&#1080;&#1103; - &#1043;&#1077;&#1088;&#1086;&#1081; &#1040;&#1089;&#1092;&#1072;&#1083;&#1100;&#1090;&#1072; ( héros de l'asphalte )

[YOUTUBE]L-CBrqvQUxY[/YOUTUBE]
 
&#1040;&#1085;&#1075;&#1077;&#1083;&#1100;&#1089;&#1082;&#1072;&#1103; &#1055;&#1099;&#1083;&#1100; ( poussière d'ange )

[YOUTUBE]SA8wkJxy3HU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## 'chon (28 Septembre 2011)

fedo a dit:


> Morphine dis-tu?



[YOUTUBE]sFiCookGu0E[/YOUTUBE] ..
​


----------



## akegata (29 Septembre 2011)

[YOUTUBE]2VFAngk0_6I[/YOUTUBE]

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h10 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h02 ----------

[YOUTUBE]53rl7dSjPBE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (29 Septembre 2011)

Un peu de poésie... Ah! La magie des mots.    

[youtube]vjTQqTGa3dQ[/youtube]


----------



## unizu carn (29 Septembre 2011)

Le teaser vidéo de l'album à venir de la belle Feist.

[YOUTUBE]sXW-4BnJQh8[/YOUTUBE]

A écouter en streaming ici.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2011)

_&#1063;&#1105;&#1088;&#1085;&#1099;&#1081; &#1054;&#1073;&#1077;&#1083;&#1080;&#1089;&#1082; ( black obelisk ), __&#1042;&#1086;&#1081;&#1085;&#1072; ( la guerre )_

[YOUTUBE]3teDHHxkvv0[/YOUTUBE]
​


----------



## vovaisdead (30 Septembre 2011)

[YOUTUBE]JuMqmQnUonQ[/YOUTUBE]


_Aserejé, ja, dejé, dejebe
tu dejebe re sebiounouba
majabi tu an de bugui an de buididipí..._


----------



## akegata (1 Octobre 2011)

[YOUTUBE]2WX_4FNoto4[/YOUTUBE] [YOUTUBE]eQgT1vt2Wu0[/YOUTUBE] [YOUTUBE]Pi_ser2_Xm4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## vovaisdead (1 Octobre 2011)

[YOUTUBE]JH3WvI_S6-k[/YOUTUBE]


si si.


----------



## teo (1 Octobre 2011)

Anika, la reprise des Pretenders, _I go to sleep_, dans le film _Les bien-aimés_, les WhoMadeWho et quelques albums d'Axel Bauer


[YOUTUBE]uLEFnsyzcVQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CRISPEACE (1 Octobre 2011)

Concerto pour piano N°23 de Mozart... Apaisant.


----------



## Pamoi (1 Octobre 2011)

Rednecks en goguette ... énergisant   

[YOUTUBE]qaRnGMh6k4E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## akegata (2 Octobre 2011)

[YOUTUBE]pGz1eyIeGt0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## patlek (2 Octobre 2011)

Les blueswomen: Candye Kane (avec Laura chavez a  la guitare)

[YOUTUBE]a4BDns55Oi4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## thunderheart (2 Octobre 2011)

[YOUTUBE]pUJijt-3M_Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (2 Octobre 2011)

[YOUTUBE]yGq63RQvjLk[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]64YFYGqudkw[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## akegata (3 Octobre 2011)

[YOUTUBE]ub747pprmJ8[/YOUTUBE]

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h37 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h20 ----------

[YOUTUBE]7mpIBfXwJnk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## rabisse (3 Octobre 2011)

Lequel choisir?...
L'erreur a déjà été faite, il y a longtemps.
Maintenant, c'est évident, non. 

[YOUTUBE]15GGl7vvGVg[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## patlek (3 Octobre 2011)

L' anachronique CW Stoneking

[YOUTUBE]Jgncwm9cMio[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]ZSjjYXMiZz8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Average Joe (3 Octobre 2011)

thunderheart a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]pUJijt-3M_Y[/YOUTUBE]



Le premier Stray Cats me rappelle de bons vieux souvenirs circa 1986.
Mais en ce moment (et depuis une bonne vingtaine d'années) je suis plutôt dans les Throwing Muses.
[YOUTUBE]kxOALkF83LA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## thunderheart (3 Octobre 2011)

[YOUTUBE]rTUCkyMR_Kk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## teo (4 Octobre 2011)

En série ce matin :
Pulp avec Different Class, His 'N' Hers et This is hardcore + William Shatner Has been.

&#8230; et en écho @ *thunderheart* car _tout ceci s'est déjà produit et se produira à nouveau et à nouveau_,
_All along the watchtower_, dans la ré-interprétation du morceau de Dylan par Bear McCreary,
pour le final de la saison 3 de Battlestar Galactica (TRS).

[YOUTUBE]Ka_sHy9cVH0[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## IceandFire (4 Octobre 2011)

il te manque le meilleur Teo....
http://itunes.apple.com/fr/album/his-n-hers/id14429275


----------



## thunderheart (4 Octobre 2011)

teo a dit:


> _tout ceci s'est déjà produit et se produira à nouveau et à nouveau_,
> _All along the watchtower_, dans la ré-interprétation du morceau de Dylan par Bear McCreary,
> pour le final de la saison 3 de Battlestar Galactica (TRS).​


La connaissais pas celle-là, originale et intéressante ​ ​Pour continuer sur le buzz du moment :

[YOUTUBE]Lh-cSS7O7lg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mobyduck (4 Octobre 2011)

[YOUTUBE]e7fzjrx7cpc[/YOUTUBE]

J'adore ce truc.     :love: :love:  :rateau:


----------



## akegata (4 Octobre 2011)

[YOUTUBE]iXx3hgBvako[/YOUTUBE]

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h54 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h46 ----------

[YOUTUBE]TRdml1iGwns[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## jpmiss (4 Octobre 2011)

[YOUTUBE]mSrlpyFVyaQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## thunderheart (5 Octobre 2011)

[YOUTUBE]EZF18KVduB0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Toum'aï (5 Octobre 2011)

Encore un sosie de Mick Jaegger 

[YOUTUBE]h3Yrhv33Zb8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pamoi (5 Octobre 2011)

[YOUTUBE]-OvUdkzOeFQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## 'chon (5 Octobre 2011)

_Curly's touch_


[YOUTUBE]x8oELxY3jok[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Romuald (5 Octobre 2011)

C'est l'heure....

[YOUTUBE]ISmgOrhELXs[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## vovaisdead (5 Octobre 2011)

[YOUTUBE]bdwvVMltlTw[/YOUTUBE]




Atchoum.


Ah bin c'est malin, en fait je voulais initialement vous proposer celle-ci:

[YOUTUBE]uSefx67LSes[/YOUTUBE]


... heuuu non, plutôt celle-là:


[YOUTUBE]1nu2QX3GU-U[/YOUTUBE]



.... en fait on s'en fout, elles sont toutes bien, ... non ?


----------



## thunderheart (5 Octobre 2011)

[YOUTUBE]KfzZCBX8f3U[/YOUTUBE]

Et devant, là-bas, c'est bibi
[YOUTUBE]PaCoqckXDBI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## akegata (5 Octobre 2011)

[YOUTUBE]kUidgbCyFmY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## KARL40 (5 Octobre 2011)

Le dernier album de dEUS "Keep you close" ..
Très pop et très agréable à écouter ...

[YOUTUBE]4NUMeamMZWQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## thunderheart (6 Octobre 2011)

[YOUTUBE]9Q0Eyw3l3XM[/YOUTUBE]

Voir la pièce jointe 73682


----------



## roukinaton (6 Octobre 2011)

[YOUTUBE]4toI25RgHhQ[/YOUTUBE]​ 
Zoufris Maracas
Musique du moment​ 
J 'adore


----------



## 'chon (6 Octobre 2011)

_Tout nouveau, tout beau, tout chaud.._


[YOUTUBE]KoTH1ar2rw8[/YOUTUBE]

:love:​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Octobre 2011)

[YOUTUBE]VbhsYC4gKy4[/YOUTUBE]

Purée ... j'ai oublié comment on utilise les balises !!! ... tant pis ! hihi !

ps : ma femme vient de me dire : "Si tu veux, je te les prépare et tu te casses !!!!!!" Argh !


----------



## Average Joe (6 Octobre 2011)

thunderheart a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]KfzZCBX8f3U[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Et devant, là-bas, c'est bibi
> [YOUTUBE]PaCoqckXDBI[/YOUTUBE]



Purée, Antenne 2 à l'époque était une chaîne rock  D'ailleurs le samedi après-midi, dans les années 81-83, y étaient diffusés des concerts, je pense à celui de Siouxsie & the Banshees que j'ai trouvé dans une cassette vidéo une fois.
En tous cas j'ignorais que les Clash s'étaient produits à l'US Festival en 83 (organisé et, comme on le voit ci-dessous, présenté par Woz, à l'époque encore chez Apple !). j'en avais plutôt retenu cette prestation :
[YOUTUBE]PZ9Epkjxc3I[/YOUTUBE]
R.I.P. Mark Moreland (guitare) et Joe Nannini (percus, t-shirt vert)
 et, évidemment Steve Jobs.


----------



## thunderheart (6 Octobre 2011)

Average Joe a dit:


> R.I.P. Mark Moreland (guitare) et Joe Nannini (percus, t-shirt vert)
> et, évidemment Steve Jobs.



Et tant qu'on y est, une petite pensée aussi pour le regretté Joe Strummer :love:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (7 Octobre 2011)

Motown Reggae Pack


----------



## akegata (7 Octobre 2011)

[YOUTUBE]JwQZQygg3Lk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Average Joe (7 Octobre 2011)

thunderheart a dit:


> Et tant qu'on y est, une petite pensée aussi pour le regretté Joe Strummer :love:


En effet, j'ai juste oublié de l'écrire mais j'y ai pensé, d'autant plus d'ailleurs que j'ai vu au cinéma le film qui lui avait été consacré.


----------



## Alex666 (7 Octobre 2011)

Ghinzu live a l'ancienne belgique c'est beau [YOUTUBE]JbYv2pEZ2KE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## vovaisdead (7 Octobre 2011)

[YOUTUBE]_cMvt8RHdd8[/YOUTUBE]






_quand même une autre classe  que la JJ de certains _


----------



## akegata (8 Octobre 2011)

[YOUTUBE]XMD6xBIXSWo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## akegata (8 Octobre 2011)

[YOUTUBE]6utZ5klPzrQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## fedo (8 Octobre 2011)

gros carton également en Allemagne et à la BCE:
[YOUTUBE]bhk9UBhl3so[/YOUTUBE]

avec un nom de groupe pareil ça va moins cartonner ailleurs surtout avec leur style de noise hardcore abrasif.
l'album de 2010 est franchement réussi.

j'aime bien leur site avec le titre d'onglet "too big to fail"


----------



## akegata (9 Octobre 2011)

[YOUTUBE]jiKYhvpBgpw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Toum'aï (9 Octobre 2011)

[YOUTUBE]DiF8uSulVc0[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]EAByTT1N7ps&feature[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## wath68 (9 Octobre 2011)

*Skrillex - First of the Year (Equinox)*

Clip génial. Glauque et flippant.
Musique idem.
Ça commence doucement, avec des voix trafiquées, un peu comme le Little Lord Faulteroy Mix de "Come to Daddy" d'Aphex Twin (hommage ?), mais à 1:25 ça part en sucette grave.

[YOUTUBE]2cXDgFwE13g&ob=av2e[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## akegata (10 Octobre 2011)

[YOUTUBE]Zls4KtUaiq8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## rabisse (10 Octobre 2011)

[YOUTUBE]A3adFWKE9JE[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## 'chon (10 Octobre 2011)

_Préliminaires.._​
[YOUTUBE]fRuuC8HCcb4[/YOUTUBE]

_(les bureaux sont ouverts, pour plus d'un tour..)_ ​


----------



## da capo (10 Octobre 2011)

[YOUTUBE]3zrSoHgAAWo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## wath68 (10 Octobre 2011)

Tout nouveau tout frais, le dernier titre de Kate Bush.

Toujours aussi WOW.

[YOUTUBE]a3BzjfAjug4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## vovaisdead (10 Octobre 2011)

akegata a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]la fille du[/YOUMUTE]



Tiens moi c'était plutôt l'ascenseur de 22h43...

Pour ne pas être chiche:

[YOUTUBE]7LIHWmQKBu4[/YOUTUBE] 




--------------------

et action.

[YOUTUBE]CLbNWlqVP4I[/YOUTUBE]



:love:


----------



## rabisse (10 Octobre 2011)

'chon a dit:


> _Préliminaires.._​





[YOUTUBE]aepBpZ3kXek[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## vovaisdead (10 Octobre 2011)

[YOUTUBE]imuFtdTNNYk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pamoi (10 Octobre 2011)

[YOUTUBE]wSd4QJBEMvk[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]WANNqr-vcx0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## 'chon (10 Octobre 2011)

​
[YOUTUBE]tJ6zsAYBox4[/YOUTUBE]
​


----------



## patlek (10 Octobre 2011)

En hommage a Steve Jobs;

 This Time I'm Gone For Good

C' est le dernier disque de Johnny Adams; enregistré alors qu' il se savait condamné par le cancer (La pochette au dos montre sa main, dans son dos, les doigts croisé)
Le disque s' acheve sur un gospel: "Never alone"

[YOUTUBE]CYJWMu8eJb8[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]qjlxCEvCq1U[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]3fAUL6SJjuo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2011)

&#1040;&#1083;&#1080;&#1089;&#1072; - 2012 ( Alisa & Konstantin Kintchev )

[YOUTUBE]K0BhF3KEZoE[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## SirDeck (11 Octobre 2011)

.

[YOUTUBE]prAQ8RROiVI[/YOUTUBE]​
.


----------



## rabisse (11 Octobre 2011)

Une perle... deux.
Plus que ça.
Rare.


[YOUTUBE]DVUBpzlELOg[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]QCTVcNsJGX0[/YOUTUBE]​

Le collier.

[YOUTUBE]BC_UILNwWrc[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Pamoi (12 Octobre 2011)

Variations sur un chef d'oeuvre 

[YOUTUBE]L0qbEqA3BF4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## vovaisdead (12 Octobre 2011)

Bang bang...


[YOUTUBE]Gilf4s1sPL0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Octobre 2011)

[YOUTUBE]TnpwuRlXbhk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## akegata (12 Octobre 2011)

[YOUTUBE]ABTjHNJ8Tps[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## 'chon (12 Octobre 2011)

_Quelques grammes.._


please!


​ [DM]x6xbrh_otis-redding-try-a-little-tendernes_music[/DM]

(ps:belles contributions.. )​


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2011)

[YOUTUBE]64YFYGqudkw[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## vovaisdead (12 Octobre 2011)

Biiiiiip......  Biiiip..... Biip .... blop.


[YOUTUBE]BcXX46aUJok[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## rabisse (12 Octobre 2011)

Bient^t  ^^

[YOUTUBE]BfOdWSiyWoc[/YOUTUBE]
_Les gosses jouent ça tous les jours (enfin essaient) , j'en peu plus, j'exorcise._​


----------



## Anonyme (13 Octobre 2011)

Drive, vu au cinéma, BO achetée sur iTunes.

[YOUTUBE]peymmIeEdls[/YOUTUBE]

http://itunes.apple.com/fr/album/drive-original-motion-picture/id465271309​


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (13 Octobre 2011)

Sympathique clip !

[YOUTUBE]QFJqZghlghQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## 'chon (13 Octobre 2011)

_Hips..!_ 

[YOUTUBE]dsYjcmFL18w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Octobre 2011)

[YOUTUBE]5e9fHTezICw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Average Joe (14 Octobre 2011)

'chon a dit:


> _Hips..!_
> 
> [YOUTUBE]dsYjcmFL18w[/YOUTUBE]


On aimerait constater autant d'honnêteté chez pas mal de chanteurs/chanteuses actuel(le)s notamment par chez nous.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2011)

[YOUTUBE]duNDQG_qntA[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## vovaisdead (14 Octobre 2011)

[YOUTUBE]ZXNoeJRM0_M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## 'chon (15 Octobre 2011)

Mr a ses classiques..​
[YOUTUBE]CONXCzReJ8U[/YOUTUBE]

on les aime les classiques

[YOUTUBE]gU1fHU1cNM0[/YOUTUBE]
:love:​


----------



## akegata (15 Octobre 2011)

[YOUTUBE]lbJQRXRk0l8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## KARL40 (15 Octobre 2011)

un prochain album ou tournée de SONIC YOUTH n'est surement plus à l'ordre DU JOUR 
...


----------



## ziommm (15 Octobre 2011)

[YOUTUBE]GECrRI-8c2E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Average Joe (15 Octobre 2011)

KARL40 a dit:


> un prochain album ou tournée de SONIC YOUTH n'est surement plus à l'ordre DU JOUR
> ...


Argh  Ça, ce n'est pas une bonne nouvelle Encore que. Ils peuvent rester ensemble sur scène sans pour autant l'être aussi en dehors. Ça s'est déjà vu, par exemple Kevin et Bilinda de My Bloody Valentine (eux et les Youth se connaissent d'ailleurs), ou encore, jadis, Miki et Chris de Lush. Après qu'ils se soient séparés sur le plan sentimental, ils ont continué à jouer dans le même groupe. "Il faut garder le cur au freezer", dixit le regretté Chris.


----------



## thunderheart (16 Octobre 2011)

[YOUTUBE]Ty7zdbJa_uU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pamoi (16 Octobre 2011)

[YOUTUBE]0O1v_7T6p8U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## wath68 (16 Octobre 2011)

Pepe Deluxé - The Mischief of Cloud Six

[YOUTUBE]iIIsXkOETBg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## fedo (16 Octobre 2011)

un petit de coup de Melvins qui fait du bien
[YOUTUBE]zU-QC718pqo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## vovaisdead (16 Octobre 2011)

[YOUTUBE]Q9ZPTDxPp8E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## akegata (17 Octobre 2011)

[YOUTUBE]8llw8kDPf7E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## jpmiss (18 Octobre 2011)

[DM]x18fgw_beastie-boys-sabotage_fun[/DM]


----------



## fedo (18 Octobre 2011)

comme vous pourrez le remarquer il y a Michel Neyret dans le clip ci-dessus, as "the chief"


----------



## vovaisdead (19 Octobre 2011)

[YOUTUBE]Nc0xFq7pRUk[/YOUTUBE]


_Ah... il pleut chez vous ?_


----------



## rabisse (20 Octobre 2011)

​[YOUTUBE]FOboofui3yk[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## CheepnisAroma (20 Octobre 2011)

Melvins en concert à Paris le 31 octobre et cest déjà complet 

Consolons-nous avec _Rat Faced Granny_ 

[YOUTUBE]wBWu195vlbg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## teo (21 Octobre 2011)

Jean-Louis Murat, *Mustango*, *Parfum d'acacia au jardin* et, pour _'chon_ en écho à mardi soir, _Si je devais manquer de toi_ (et, il y a une éternité, pour le garçon inconnu sur la photo).







> Des quasars des prairies
> Un vent solaire sur les hanches
> Puisatier galaxies
> Quinze milliards dans le ventre
> ...


----------



## vovaisdead (21 Octobre 2011)

[YOUTUBE]B_exvKnrK6g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## boninmi (22 Octobre 2011)

[YOUTUBE]TmxIWxapIlg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## KARL40 (23 Octobre 2011)

Parce que la Nouvelle Zélande c'est pas que le rugby, petite vidéo de Chris KNOX .... 

[YOUTUBE]hyEKprp13Ks[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## naas (23 Octobre 2011)

<police academy guy>
J'ai du surement rater une bonne floppée de vidéos depuis le temps. je me rattraperais semaine prochaine 
je vous donne celle ci pour la performance, fermez les yeux et appréciez 
</police academy guy>

[YOUTUBE]VMhxiz_u6_M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2011)

http://www.nashe.ru/ ( online radio ).


----------



## teo (24 Octobre 2011)

La pop sautillante de Noah and the Whale Tonight's The Kind Of Night (RAC Mix), à tc chez RCRD LBL.com, et Axel Bauer, _Achille_.


----------



## Average Joe (24 Octobre 2011)

Midnight Oil dans un bon vieux titre komonlézem : "surfer sur une cuillère".
[YOUTUBE]ISKjA22k_m4[/YOUTUBE]

Il est fou ce morceau ! Et essayez donc de le reprendre, tiens&#8230;


----------



## TiteLine (25 Octobre 2011)

[YOUTUBE]E2UriAMDuwA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## JPTK (25 Octobre 2011)

Sans aucun artifice, afin d'apprécier sa très belle voix, des textes toujours aussi drôles (qui sont ceux du guitariste si je dis pas de conneries), j'ai hâte d'écouter son deuxième album, une artiste à part, sacrement douée, ça change 

[YOUTUBE]KcpZA2FEw60[/YOUTUBE]

ps : le 1er album est une perle et est dispo partout. Je ne sais pas quand sort le prochain, ça devrait pas tarder. Vu les titres entendus en live, ça devrait être encore meilleur que le 1er !!


----------



## thunderheart (25 Octobre 2011)

[YOUTUBE]B6Ta3H-ck6s&ob[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## 'chon (25 Octobre 2011)

Dédicaces


[YOUTUBE]-3QSwo4Qj38[/YOUTUBE]

​


----------



## Anonyme (26 Octobre 2011)

&#1051;&#1103;&#1087;&#1080;&#1089; &#1058;&#1088;&#1091;&#1073;&#1077;&#1094;&#1082;&#1086;&#1081; - &#1040;&#1092;&#1088;&#1080;&#1082;&#1072; / Lyapis Trubetskoy - Africa    



[YOUTUBE]sR3DHCVov7s[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## thunderheart (26 Octobre 2011)

[YOUTUBE]sjVRkOGlr9I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## vovaisdead (26 Octobre 2011)

_Je n'irai plus au cinéma..._



[YOUTUBE]Z_6kByYEGrQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## DeepDark (26 Octobre 2011)

vovaisdead a dit:


> hippie Johnny



rhâââ :love:
(mais bordel, à jouer c'est une autre histoire&#8230

------

bonsinon,
deux clics, et 35 minutes de plaisir 

[YOUTUBE]oO4OYWwe05k[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]drcahJ8VB20[/YOUTUBE]

(_Kraftwerk_ est tout proche  )
(ahbentiens)


(et Conny Plank qu'est patout&#8230


----------



## tsss (27 Octobre 2011)

Le retour, vivement le LP  début décembre !

[YOUTUBE]a_426RiwST8[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## vovaisdead (28 Octobre 2011)

[YOUTUBE]5SWgdwwwBW4[/YOUTUBE]


_unreleased track_


----------



## teo (28 Octobre 2011)

_Mustango_, *Jean-Louis Murat* et l'Irlandais James Vincent McMorrow, son album, Early In the Morning, que j'ai découvert grâce à RCRD LBL et ces titres offerts. À 699 sur le Store, il ne faut pas hésiter.

Pop folk (Bon Iver) entre mélancolie et joie de vivre, des textes inspirés et cette voix de falsetto, fragile et vive, ces yeux bleux, ce beau visage ouvert, coup de cur.

James Vincent McMorrow - We Don't Eat

[YOUTUBE]wayVq4BPS5Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2011)

_&#1063;&#1077;&#1088;&#1085;&#1099;&#1081; &#1054;&#1073;&#1077;&#1083;&#1080;&#1089;&#1082; ( Black Obelisk ) - &#1057;&#1074;&#1086;&#1073;&#1086;&#1076;&#1072; ( Liberté )_


[YOUTUBE]PiS4KGHnd_o[/YOUTUBE]

​


----------



## akegata (28 Octobre 2011)

un peu de douceur de temps en temps, ça fait du bien...
[YOUTUBE]h0DmicYHm7E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## vincentlag (28 Octobre 2011)

Salut a tous Pour ceux qui aime la musique indie ou electro : www.stereomusicconnection.com Il y a plein de playlist bien sympa.


----------



## vovaisdead (28 Octobre 2011)

[YOUTUBE]HzErCMGS1SM[/YOUTUBE]


_vovaisdebongout...._


_and pump up your volume...._


[YOUTUBE]cgXC543qabk[/YOUTUBE]


_... vovaisdead_


----------



## teo (29 Octobre 2011)

Laurent Garnier
*It's just musik*
Live à Pleyel

_Commandé en ligne le 19 octobre, reçu hier._

Là, c'est _Acid Eiffel_ :love: 







[YOUTUBE]gsawLMnCXU8[/YOUTUBE]
​


----------



## 'chon (29 Octobre 2011)

Bien reçu..   :love:

[YOUTUBE]yRyroEn2pRA[/YOUTUBE]

.​


----------



## Anonyme (29 Octobre 2011)

[YOUTUBE]rSpqObhK4Rw[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## akegata (30 Octobre 2011)

parce que j'aime rammstein et ce clip

[YOUTUBE]RYd4b3du3_g[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Anonyme (30 Octobre 2011)

&#1042;&#1080;&#1082;&#1090;&#1086;&#1088; &#1062;&#1086;&#1081; - &#1053;&#1072;&#1084; &#1057; &#1058;&#1086;&#1073;&#1086;&#1081; ( Toi et Moi )​ 
[YOUTUBE]sc47le0Byq0[/YOUTUBE]

Outrage - Original Soundtrack

[YOUTUBE]64YFYGqudkw[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## teo (31 Octobre 2011)

_Twist In My Sobriety_ de Tanita Tikaram sur *Ancient Heart*.
Toujours étonnant comme certains morceaux remontent à la surface de notre mémoire, pour mieux faire écho à ce que l'on traverse

[YOUTUBE]T5emcbg_wZk[/YOUTUBE]

​
_Découverte sur le fil de la nuit



akegata a dit:



			[YOUTUBE]Engy1TMXRMY[/YOUTUBE]
		
Cliquez pour agrandir...


 akegata :
ça me donne envie de retrouver l'original de Eurythmics, et cette reprise, dans le genre reprise cinématographique est assez réussie  (la voix d'E. Browning calquée sur celle d'Emilíana Torrini, le son des violons et cuivres calqués sur le thème du générique de fin de Blade Runner / Vangelis  )
Envie de voir *Sucker Punch* après avoir chercher ce que c'était et de revoir *Blade Runner* :love:_


----------



## Fab'Fab (31 Octobre 2011)

[YOUTUBE]aZz96Ua8WXc[/YOUTUBE]

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h40 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h37 ----------

[YOUTUBE]_jn9hSndIXA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## IceandFire (31 Octobre 2011)

Twist In My Sobriety de Tanita Tikaram sur *Ancient Heart*.
Toujours étonnant comme certains morceaux remontent à la surface de notre mémoire, pour mieux faire écho à ce que l'on traverse

Mon dieu....
:love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::king::king::king::king::king::king::king::king::king::king::king:


----------



## teo (31 Octobre 2011)

ben oué, 1988&#8230;


----------



## jonas971 (31 Octobre 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZZmYtSiLbM8[YOUTUBE][/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (1 Novembre 2011)

Viktor Tsoï - &#1047;&#1072;&#1082;&#1088;&#1086;&#1081; &#1047;&#1072; &#1052;&#1085;&#1086;&#1081; &#1044;&#1074;&#1077;&#1088;&#1100;, &#1071; &#1059;&#1093;&#1086;&#1078;&#1091; ( ferme la porte derrière moi, je m'en vais )


[YOUTUBE]OSGpZK-Zh1k[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## 'chon (1 Novembre 2011)

[YOUTUBE]jdkbqmu20Lg[/YOUTUBE]

.​


----------



## teo (1 Novembre 2011)

et la reprise d'Anika, sur la BO des _Bien-Aimés_ de Ch. Honoré.

[YOUTUBE]m0UAqJWzsZE[/YOUTUBE]


fraak it hurts


----------



## ziommm (1 Novembre 2011)

[YOUTUBE]ZJ4WRJ77PbA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## vovaisdead (1 Novembre 2011)

[YOUTUBE]rfUjgjLiqdk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## akegata (4 Novembre 2011)

j'adore ce groupe 

[YOUTUBE]Ev6wrgSKYwc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (4 Novembre 2011)

Il pleut cet aprèm'.... ma playlist viens de s'arrêter là-dessus..

[DM]x1o3qb[/DM]
Brothers In Arms (Frères D'armes)

These mist covered mountains
*Ces montagnes embrumées*
Are a home now for me
*Deviennent provisoirement ma demeure*
But my home is the lowlands
*Mais ma patrie est en terres basses*
And always will be
*Et le restera toujours*
Some day you'll return to
*Un jour vous retournerez vers*
Your valleys and your farms
*Vos vallées et vos fermes*
And you'll no longer burn
*Et vous ne vous tourmenterez plus*
To be brothers in arms
*D'être des frères d'armes*

Through these fields of destruction
*A travers ces champs de destruction*
Baptism of fire
*Le baptême du feu*
I've witnessed all your suffering
*J'ai été témoin de votre douleur*
As the battles raged higher
*Alors que les affrontements redoublaient d'intensité*
And though they did hurt me so bad
*Et bien qu'ils m'aient porté un coup fatal*
In the fear and alarm
*Dans la peur et l'inquiétude*
You did not desert me
*Vous ne m'avez pas abandonné*
My brothers in arms
*Mes frères d'armes*

There's so many different worlds
*Il y a tant de mondes différents*
So many different suns
*Tant de soleils différents*
And we have just one world
*Et nous n'avons qu'une planète*
But we live in different ones
*Mais nous vivons dans des mondes séparés*

Now the sun's gone to hell
*Le soleil est désormais parti en enfer*
And the moon's riding high
*Et la lune s'élève*
Let me bid you farewell
*Laissez-moi vous faire mes adieux*
Every man has to die
*Tous les hommes doivent mourir*
But it's written in the starlight
*Mais il est écrit dans la lumière des étoiles*
And every line on your palm
*Et dans chaque ligne de votre main*
We're fools to make war
*Que nous sommes fous de faire la guerre*
On our brothers in arms
*A nos frères d'armes*


----------



## macinside (5 Novembre 2011)

juste parce que ça me fait toujours des frissons :love:

[YOUTUBE]PRpNVMjnDmY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## JPTK (5 Novembre 2011)

Si Mozart avait vécu dans les années 80, il aurait fait du Iron Maiden ! :love: 

En attendant une bien belle ligne de basse, jouée par un bassiste qui touche sa bille. Dommage le son médiocre mais ça empêche pas d'apprécier 

[YOUTUBE]FRnOp56NZw8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## alèm (6 Novembre 2011)

ce matin, vers 13H, j'ai eu envie d'une fantaisie amusante, d'hommes en slip dans un big city park (genre Prospect Park), de bouteilles de lait, de bouger mon popotin et voilà


[youtube]NFVpCFOOA2o[/youtube]

s'il avait plu ici, j'aurais fait pareil sur les bords de Loire&#8230; (l'avantage de la Loire est qu'elle n'a que rarement 2 bords&#8230


----------



## jpmiss (6 Novembre 2011)

Crazy Clown Time de David Lynch en écoute intégrale ici


----------



## ergu (6 Novembre 2011)

teo a dit:


> Envie de voir *Sucker Punch*



Ne fais pas ça malheureux ! 
Au-delà de la bande son plutôt pas mal, ce n'est qu'une grosse meringue indigeste et prétentieuses interprétées par des bimbos rivalisant de médiocrité (la paralysie faciale semble être devenue la norme du jeu des acteurs/actrices américains).
C'est mou.
C'est chiant.
Et le traitement de l'image qui apportait tant à 300 n'est ici qu'une épaisse couche de gras nombrilisme appliqué sur le reste.
Je ne parle même pas du scénario qui en devient totalement ridicule et bancal à force de loucher vers le mystère à tiroir façon David Lynch.

A moins d'un flingue sur la tempe, à éviter de toute urgence !


----------



## rabisse (6 Novembre 2011)

No More Shall We Part. 
Cet album a déjà dix ans, il aura cent ans, plusieurs fois, comme les clefs de voûte.

[YOUTUBE]-9_WVhF5JKE[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]oCagLPfRAhM[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (7 Novembre 2011)

[youtube]3riL2vbf0P4[/youtube]


----------



## 'chon (7 Novembre 2011)

rabisse a dit:


> No More Shall We Part.
> Cet album a déjà dix ans, il aura cent ans, plusieurs fois, comme les clefs de voûte.




Après le beau ténébreux, sa grande sur vénéneuse.. :love:

​
[YOUTUBE]CUu4lvLXu4g[/YOUTUBE]

.​


----------



## jpmiss (7 Novembre 2011)

Tiens, pendant qu'on est dans les vieilleries, un extrait de l'excellent bootleg "Where Darkness Doubles, Where Light Pours In" qu'on trouve assez facilement en cherchant bien 

[YOUTUBE]w56PUnVRYR0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## vovaisdead (7 Novembre 2011)

[YOUTUBE]FPLoRt2CG_U[/YOUTUBE]


_ et mon nom si tu le connais , reste imprononçable _


----------



## teo (8 Novembre 2011)

ergu a dit:


> Ne fais pas ça malheureux !
> Au-delà de la bande son plutôt pas mal, ce n'est qu'une grosse meringue indigeste et prétentieuses interprétées par des bimbos rivalisant de médiocrité (la paralysie faciale semble être devenue la norme du jeu des acteurs/actrices américains).
> C'est mou.
> C'est chiant.
> ...




Ouf j'ai oublié de chercher 
Mogwai. Special Moves


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (8 Novembre 2011)

teo a dit:


>



Et après minuit...    

[DM]x22vdo_gremlins-musical_music[/DM]


----------



## teo (8 Novembre 2011)

tiens je l'avais oublié celle-là


----------



## IceandFire (8 Novembre 2011)

More Cheeba..... Morcheeba...Morcheeba.....:love:


----------



## Nthan (8 Novembre 2011)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="560" height="315"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/vSkb0kDacjs?version=3&amp;hl=de_DE"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/vSkb0kDacjs?version=3&amp;hl=de_DE" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="560" height="315" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

Je l'écoute en boucle en ce moment...et le clip est magnifique !​


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (8 Novembre 2011)

Nthan a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]<object width="560" height="315"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/vSkb0kDacjs?version=3&amp;hl=de_DE"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/vSkb0kDacjs?version=3&amp;hl=de_DE" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="560" height="315" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Je l'écoute en boucle en ce moment...et le clip est magnifique !​



En effet, quel bel hommage au monochrome.   
Et puis au moins c'est reposant comme musique. Très bien pour s'endormir avec. Je pourrais l'écouter en boucle.


----------



## alèm (8 Novembre 2011)

[youtube]GDZ2vxaAFBM[/youtube]

voilà, comment réveiller son coloc en douceur !


edit : tiens marrant, je réécoute Mr Beast en ce moment&#8230;  et teo parle de mogwai avant moi !


----------



## fedo (8 Novembre 2011)

le nouveau hit qui cartonne en Grèce:
[YOUTUBE]2-V8kYT1pvE&ob=av2e[/YOUTUBE]

_(i'm broken = je suis ruiné)_


----------



## 'chon (8 Novembre 2011)

Avec la nuit.. tranquille...​
[YOUTUBE]qwQz7naAGII[/YOUTUBE]

.

[YOUTUBE]LtRb6ejjmV8[/YOUTUBE]

et puis moins..

​


----------



## alèm (8 Novembre 2011)

tiens, une pensée pour toi petit s&#339;ur :

[youtube]_JUpwffU9ik[/youtube]

and pick up your pay check


----------



## Nthan (9 Novembre 2011)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;10112402 a dit:
			
		

> En effet, quel bel hommage au monochrome.
> Et puis au moins c'est reposant comme musique. Très bien pour s'endormir avec. Je pourrais l'écouter en boucle.



Haha. Au temps pour moi, j'avais pas vu. Et comme j'ai pas l'air très doué et que ça me refait la même chose quand j'essaye de la réinsérer, je vous laisse juste le lien. 

Woodkid - Iron


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (9 Novembre 2011)

[youtube]llyiQ4I-mcQ[/youtube]


----------



## 'chon (9 Novembre 2011)

_Here come the waves_..​ 

[YOUTUBE]d-r_xWbWkXQ[/YOUTUBE]

.​


----------



## DeepDark (9 Novembre 2011)

'chon a dit:


> _VU_, Side One


And _She_ comes too&#8230;

---------

[YOUTUBE]7Mz5AEgE24o[/YOUTUBE] [YOUTUBE]PMAB3r6EjcM[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]BUGEPsUotD0[/YOUTUBE]

:love:​


----------



## 'chon (9 Novembre 2011)

[YOUTUBE]VPWq-ycMAvA[/YOUTUBE]

Ma vidéo a été supprimée, qu'importe
la revoilà, ça me donne une occasion

*Late night tales*.. Pochettes surprises.. :rose::love:  pour une intimité tout en douceur avec nos stars chéries. 
Mgnt, Fat boy slim, Air, Agoria, Trentemoller et plein d'autres.. et des découvertes, des retrouvailles et des révélations en pagaille. Oui j'aime! 

_MGNT / Bauhaus (merci les garçons :love_
​[YOUTUBE]gqFYtXyOTO4[/YOUTUBE]

Teo, Free.. 

​


----------



## vovaisdead (10 Novembre 2011)

[YOUTUBE]7Chyruy1xXA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (10 Novembre 2011)

[youtube]aFd5Cci_pE4[/youtube]


----------



## akegata (10 Novembre 2011)

ok, pas récent mais je trouve ça excellent surtout le clip...
[YOUTUBE]Y6MT20SW9Z0[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## thunderheart (12 Novembre 2011)

[YOUTUBE]a1mzx4AQ6Qo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## teo (15 Novembre 2011)

fedo a dit:


> le nouveau hit qui cartonne en Grèce:
> [Panthera I'm broken]
> 
> _(i'm broken = je suis ruiné)_



_ Je suis ruiné/fauché en anglais :  I'm broke (sans n) \\ I'm broken : je suis cassé/démoli_


Bryan Ferry et son *As Time Goes By*.

Des vieux classiques repris de voix de maître


----------



## GEREM57 (15 Novembre 2011)

[DM]xtavg_smashing-pumpkins-disarm_music[/DM]​


----------



## Pamoi (15 Novembre 2011)

une reprise des Beatles ....

[YOUTUBE]qamBmWt8Cwo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## vovaisdead (16 Novembre 2011)

[YOUTUBE]GzdVF9sTBWs[/YOUTUBE]



Oui il y a les bottes de Nancy, aussi...


----------



## vovaisdead (16 Novembre 2011)

[YOUTUBE]jA9owX9QrkQ[/YOUTUBE]


:style:


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (19 Novembre 2011)

Ca prend au corps, impossible de résister... Un blues qui fait frissonner le fond du ventre, et fait taper dans les mains...
Les amateurs de musique jouée avec les tripes seront forcément touchés 
:love::love::love:
Pis en plus - mode chauvine - le groupe est basé à grenoble  (bon, sauf que le gars à l'harmonica est australien, c'est Barefoot Iano, ancien harmoniciste de Graeme Allwright...)
Leur site : http://www.mountain-men.fr/site/
Les voir se faire plaisir comme ça me donne furieusement envie de  refaire de la musique..

D'ailleurs j'en profite pour passer un chtite annonce  chui sur Montpellier, je connais pas grand monde en musique dans l'coin, et si ya un groupe de rock (tendance bourrin punk métal hardcore ) qui cherche une batteuse, ben chui ouverte aux propositions 


[YOUTUBE]uloqXU4C50U[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## DeepDark (19 Novembre 2011)

[YOUTUBE]u8QN2chWaLk[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]KFH7QrMFtd0[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]le-DtTzESu0[/YOUTUBE]
​
Vova ​


----------



## jpmiss (20 Novembre 2011)

[YOUTUBE]EVz3CDC6gW8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## vovaisdead (21 Novembre 2011)

1,2,3,4 zoïdes




[YOUTUBE]eBh7tiuJVRg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mobyduck (21 Novembre 2011)

*Globus* - In Memoriam

[YOUTUBE]MtO2DHeQJXY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## 'chon (21 Novembre 2011)

_Vite et fort !_

[YOUTUBE]lQ7vm1MGxMs[/YOUTUBE] 
​


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (22 Novembre 2011)

pour un réveil en douceur...

[YOUTUBE]QB0ordd2nOI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## vovaisdead (22 Novembre 2011)

[YOUTUBE]BBhxFyFfGfk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## patlek (22 Novembre 2011)

Quantic soul orchestra

[YOUTUBE]q8NBoGCyvVw[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]Gc2vrFcvar4[/YOUTUBE]

A noter qu'ils ont fait la musique d' une des pub Apple:

[YOUTUBE]9Y0RaVX4mEw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Effsy (23 Novembre 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oywE2xZ3HYI[/YOUTUBE]

Cette perle Math-Pop


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (23 Novembre 2011)

Effsy,

Tu as des balises spéciales Youtube içi.

Quand tu veux afficher une vidéo tu cliques sur le logo Youtube et tu mets entre les 2 balises le code d'identification de ta vidéo.


----------



## aCLR (23 Novembre 2011)

Comme ceci

[youtube]oywE2xZ3HYI[/youtube]


----------



## vovaisdead (23 Novembre 2011)

... ce qui, au final,  donne cela:

[YOUTUBE]oywE2xZ3HYI[/YOUTUBE]



--------------------------------------

[YOUTUBE]8LGDGKsdeTI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## patlek (24 Novembre 2011)

Du truc qui fait irrésistiblement battre le tempo avec les pieds; balancer la tete dans le rythme: le corps se met a bouger malgré tous les efforts pour le tenir en place: il ne faut pas essayer de résister.

[YOUTUBE]Ogjx-7ij77Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## 'chon (24 Novembre 2011)

A nos jours heureux..


[YOUTUBE]Wufh_ex0p1U[/YOUTUBE]

.​


----------



## akegata (25 Novembre 2011)

je viens d'en parler ailleurs, ça m'a donné l'envie de les ré-écouter :

[DM]x299p4_the-verve-bitter-sweet-symphony_music[/DM]​


----------



## thunderheart (25 Novembre 2011)

[YOUTUBE]m4ollsKu1Ak[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (25 Novembre 2011)

Oai Star (Gary et Lux b de Massilia) + Candice (chanteuse de Eths, groupe de métal marseillais) + game boy

:love::love::love:

[YOUTUBE]fKZ9S_JLeOY[/YOUTUBE]

Album Manifesta... a écouter en entier


----------



## freefalling (25 Novembre 2011)

"Joe Spencer and Nick Church aka Casino Times produce house music thatll make your big toe curl up in your boot

Ive just stumbled across these guys, and what a treasure trove of tunes Ive unearthed.
Heavenly modern classics with a hats off and a nod to good old soulful house
Enough from me, have a little listen for yourselves..."

inyourbassbitch.wordpress.com



​


----------



## jpmiss (25 Novembre 2011)

[YOUTUBE]PEoy6ZpeXsE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## patlek (25 Novembre 2011)

Plus blues=
[YOUTUBE]FGlh9KJa-oY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## 'chon (25 Novembre 2011)

_A freefalling_
(Fringale, me propose le correcteur..)


[YOUTUBE]kS9fSjP2fD8[/YOUTUBE]​


[YOUTUBE]ygekPjbFVEY[/YOUTUBE]


:love::love::love::love::love:


----------



## freefalling (28 Novembre 2011)

[btw... video art director > Leigh Bowery]​
>>> 'chon > oui à tout *​


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2011)

&#1042;&#1072; &#1073;&#1072;&#1085;&#1082;&#1100; , &#1063;&#1105;&#1088;&#1085;&#1086;&#1077; &#1079;&#1085;&#1072;&#1084;&#1103; / Va bank, drapeau noir.

[YOUTUBE]p1UnRd81VIw[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## jpultra (28 Novembre 2011)

Voici un groupe que j'avais rencontré lors d'une escapade dans les hauteurs, là-haut dans les nuages :
*I Murvini et les 500 Choristes Diu Vi Salvi Regina*

[YOUTUBE]4CQYmGjrbrw&feature=fvsr[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (28 Novembre 2011)

[youtube]8xYEiuTFIbc[/youtube]


----------



## rabisse (28 Novembre 2011)

_...rien à faire, partout je le suis mais pourtant, c'est lui qui depuis longtemps, m'accompagne..._

[YOUTUBE]wPAtIOr_40U[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2011)

_Dédicace libre pour &#26126;&#12369;&#26041;&#12288;&#65295;&#12288;Akegata : 
_

[YOUTUBE]0J1uWsm2hyI[/YOUTUBE]

​


----------



## teo (29 Novembre 2011)

Yummy.
Avec la BO de _Drive_ en guest.

Las Vegas Sleazy mix


----------



## macinside (29 Novembre 2011)

la j'écoute l'armée du love 

[YOUTUBE]jtmo2TUrlsk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pamoi (29 Novembre 2011)

[YOUTUBE]AChsm6qF-34[/YOUTUBE]

La musique electronique, c'est pas mal, en fait.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2011)

_Libre hommage à Viktor Tsoï ( 1962-1990 )
_

[YOUTUBE]ind9EPBzh-Y[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Average Joe (30 Novembre 2011)

Pamoi a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]AChsm6qF-34[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> La musique electronique, c'est pas mal, en fait.


J'ignorais qu'il existait un clip de cela, que j'avais découvert chez Bernard Lenoir R.I.P. les Inrocks à la radio  ils me manquent.


----------



## 'chon (30 Novembre 2011)

Everything's alright babe !

[YOUTUBE]e3Rk1F0BgWI[/YOUTUBE]
..

[YOUTUBE]CsC8FKNE8fg[/YOUTUBE]

 poutous, ACLR..​


----------



## naas (30 Novembre 2011)

vovaisdead a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]7Chyruy1xXA[/YOUTUBE]


Du bien chaloupé qui se l Pete pas tout en assurant un Max. Du bon son qui vibre comme il faut. 
Toujours aussi difficile de choisir des mots pour décrire des émotions 
YEAHHHHHHH :style:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Décembre 2011)

_&#1057;&#1045;&#1050;&#1058;&#1054;&#1056; &#1043;&#1040;&#1047;&#1040; 

_[YOUTUBE]NuosdXLC09c[/YOUTUBE]

​


----------



## macinside (1 Décembre 2011)

c'est bientôt Noël 

[YOUTUBE]B0Vjci1Q5Pk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## vovaisdead (1 Décembre 2011)

'chon a dit:


> Everything's alright babe !
> 
> :love:*Pipilotti !* :love:
> ​







> Vous devriez donner des points disco tous les jours à 'chon avant d'en offrir de nouveau à  d'autres



...................................

Pour rester en Helvétie...

[YOUTUBE]MGliDYH6ytM[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## teo (1 Décembre 2011)

Autisme nocturne angeleno





Ce n'est pas ma préférée de Cliff Martinez (_Solaris_) mais elle me donne envie d'aller à LA,
louer une classique américaine _supercharged_ (je n'arriverai sans doute pas à trouver une Chevrolet Chevelle...)
et d'enfiler les kilomètres toute la nuit pour finir au petit matin sur Venice Beach.
Slick. Gleamy. Urban.
Particulièrement le combo _Tick of the Clock / Where's the Deluxe Version? _

[YOUTUBE]KHl_rOuRCIM[/YOUTUBE]

Tick of the Clock, The Chromatics.
​



_Edit:_


vovaisdead a dit:


> ...................................
> 
> Pour rester en Helvétie...
> 
> [YOUTUBE]MGliDYH6ytM[/YOUTUBE]



:love:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Décembre 2011)

_Ils étaient dernièrement au club &#1041;2 à Moscou le 02.10.2011

Hommage à A.Krupnov ( 1965-1997 )

Dédicace libre à akegata..._

[YOUTUBE]sfiylU0yTfE[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## 'chon (2 Décembre 2011)

:mouais:
​ [YOUTUBE]gga6mAJUvBM[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]9N7xx8IZWfw[/YOUTUBE]

  Samedi soir au Théâtre du Périscope à Nîmes

.



Vous devriez donner des points disco tous les jours à 'chon avant d'en offrir de nouveau à  d'autres                      :rose: :love:​


----------



## wath68 (2 Décembre 2011)

Une nouveauté ...

*Azealia Banks - 212 (Feat. LAZY JAY)*

[YOUTUBE]i3Jv9fNPjgk[/YOUTUBE]

... et un classique ...

*Talking Heads - Born Under Punches (The Heat Goes On) (Live)*

[YOUTUBE]SVIKF03KkVM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## vovaisdead (2 Décembre 2011)

[YOUTUBE]Y8YGHsn0PAo[/YOUTUBE]


_rohkea Suomen kansa, nyt on aika tulla auttamaan puolueen _








_Hey DD ? _​


----------



## 'chon (2 Décembre 2011)

[YOUTUBE]PUhIEEwSSSo[/YOUTUBE]

...​


----------



## vovaisdead (2 Décembre 2011)

[YOUTUBE]E91TwQ7Ja3A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pamoi (2 Décembre 2011)

[YOUTUBE]a4v8r4SFinc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## vovaisdead (3 Décembre 2011)

Bah, puisqu'on est ds les «trucs sympas»...

[YOUTUBE]7adXS86llRo[/YOUTUBE]

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h45 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé Hier à 23h26 ----------

[YOUTUBE]FR3H8TY3iGg[/YOUTUBE]


Anton ...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2011)

_Je trouve que ce morceau a une intensité particulière, j'adore.

&#1052;&#1072;&#1089;&#1090;&#1077;&#1088; , &#1050;&#1088;&#1077;&#1089;&#1090;&#1099; ( Crosses )


_[YOUTUBE]7D3pNIbckEs[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## patlek (4 Décembre 2011)

Little Victor (Un italien qui apparament vit en France, et son CD semble etre une réédition d' un vinyle enregistré aux USA: "Boogie all nifgt", petit CD que je trouve excellent, trés "roots")

[YOUTUBE]Euh5aM0v1GY&[/YOUTUBE]

Le teaser du CD

[YOUTUBE]_jZdFcbWLdw[/YOUTUBE]

Et un peu dans le meme genre (roots) j' aimerais bien mettre la main sur le CD du groupe de Dunkerque de Nicolas Duportal

[YOUTUBE]wDF00z2vUvY[/YOUTUBE]

http://www.myspace.com/nicolasduportal

Le CD désiré:
http://www.deezer.com/fr/music/nico-duportal-his-rhythm-dudes/goin-back-to-ya-1199257


----------



## Pamoi (4 Décembre 2011)

Des relents de prog des années 70, avec une prod des années 2000 


[YOUTUBE]R2F_hGwD26g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## teo (4 Décembre 2011)

Sunday's Best

*WhoMadeWho* / Knee Deep :
ces gars sont trop forts.

*Schlachthofbronx* / Chambacu (Smutlee Remix) :
Cumbia electro pour bouger lascivement les hanches et de la tête. Encore mieux à plusieurs.

*John Murphy* / Sunshine (Soundtrack & Excerpt From The Motion Picture)
Pour cette ambiance froide et brûlante et surtout, cet _Adagio In D Minor_ (Kaneda's Death Pt II),
sublime et aveuglant : vous n'avez jamais vu le soleil avant ce film.

*Motomitsu*	/ Quelle importance (feat. Fusée Dorée) / Dança Agora Single.
chez Cherry Juice Rec. &#8212; House énergétique et volontaire.

*Sandra Nkaké* / Mansaadi
Découverte pendant les Nuits Capitales 2011 au 104, elle est juste incroyable. Voix, musique, texte, attitude. Grande et belle.

*Schlachthofbronx* / Chambacu (Smutlee Remix)

[YOUTUBE]CZsUF9tyYz8[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Pamoi (6 Décembre 2011)

[YOUTUBE]wtIlJmfD2Wc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## vovaisdead (6 Décembre 2011)

[YOUTUBE]ZaGGeGy3VlI[/YOUTUBE]



_PLAY WITH VOLUME TURNED UP !_


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2011)

[YOUTUBE]-51HopAwWmQ[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]94xrdBVud48[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## 'chon (7 Décembre 2011)

Dans la série _Chers premiers amours_, ta dam..!


1er album _Mirror_ - _Olio_ (the first) 

Superbe!

 Un mélange de spleen et d'idéal..

​[YOUTUBE]hx8MNzmtoN8[/YOUTUBE]

:love:

[YOUTUBE]hx8MNzmtoN8[/YOUTUBE] évidemment 

()​


----------



## rabisse (7 Décembre 2011)

Les nuits sont longues... Tant mieux!
[YOUTUBE]2CYK-OIOMXk[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## akegata (7 Décembre 2011)

[YOUTUBE]gznDOMKeWkA[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## 'chon (8 Décembre 2011)

rabisse a dit:


> Les nuits sont longues... Tant mieux!
> [YOUTUBE]2CYK-OIOMXk[/YOUTUBE]​



Rabisse tu mexcites..


----------



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2011)

_Beautiful song / A.Krupnov for ever_...

[YOUTUBE]1wg97qyeyh8[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## 'chon (8 Décembre 2011)

()

[YOUTUBE]QQz96a-K4uQ[/YOUTUBE] évidemment :rateau: 

()​


----------



## ziommm (8 Décembre 2011)

[YOUTUBE]LBvyydUeTHs[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## jpmiss (8 Décembre 2011)

Plus je l'écoute plus j'accroche. Un vraie bombe!
Peer Amid de The Skull Defekts.


----------



## silvio (8 Décembre 2011)

Je m'en lasse pas .... ​
[YOUTUBE]Xz_4jBFwpGU[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## jpmiss (8 Décembre 2011)

silvio a dit:


> Je m'en lasse pas .... ​
> [YOUTUBE]Xz_4jBFwpGU[/YOUTUBE]​



Ouais, c'est hypnotique ce truc  :love:


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (9 Décembre 2011)

[youtube]FJ9NNx03QEo[/youtube]


----------



## yvos (10 Décembre 2011)

Ouch !  :love:


_Liars - Plaster casts of everything _ in Juan's Basement 

[YOUTUBE]5AVCw1kXuIQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## 'chon (10 Décembre 2011)

_Le Chat et la Souris​_


----------



## tatouille (10 Décembre 2011)

[YOUTUBE]aOHxHFjEu8A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dashmane (12 Décembre 2011)

Grand fan de musique indépendante, voici mon lastfm pour ceux que ça intéresse
http://www.lastfm.fr/user/Angel-Kalas

En ce moment, grande période Joanna Newsom, une joueuse de harpe aux airs enchanteurs, à la construction extrêmement riche, à la voix tantôt stridente tantôt juvénile, mais toujours dans cette quête de beauté
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-LnYLF_E1NU


----------



## thunderheart (12 Décembre 2011)

[YOUTUBE]S4iIsE1PBhE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Décembre 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2011)

[YOUTUBE]Q3LQC8uQDfE[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## jpmiss (12 Décembre 2011)

[YOUTUBE]EL1S74qbEtA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## JPTK (12 Décembre 2011)

Ça, ça dépote au moins ! Et sont que deux !

[YOUTUBE]Pd7G_UET3rc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2011)

*Radio Chacha " 2030 " 

*[YOUTUBE]j8AedDUj9_M[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## kolargol31 (13 Décembre 2011)

....mierda j'arrive pas a linker les videos youtube ...

arfff


----------



## tirhum (13 Décembre 2011)

kolargol31 a dit:


> ....mierda j'arrive pas a linker les videos youtube ...
> 
> arfff



Balises youtube et la valeur de la vidéo...
La valeur de la vidéo du post au-dessus, c'est : j8AedDUj9_M
Tu insères ça entre les balises...


----------



## akegata (13 Décembre 2011)

[YOUTUBE]NUId5f1-KbE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## kolargol31 (13 Décembre 2011)

[YOUTUBE]zU97FbKVH_c[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## kolargol31 (13 Décembre 2011)

[YOUTUBE]FyUFwm6swSs[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]Q7_jbluF0qo[/YOUTUBE]​
[YOUTUBE]nmzHRGoKca0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## DeepDark (14 Décembre 2011)

[YOUTUBE]jJaqdjuicz4[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]SwvbigAV9n4[/YOUTUBE]
(.de)​
(Embryo ft. Zappa?)​


----------



## tatouille (14 Décembre 2011)

[YOUTUBE]sPjGs_p5WPc[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]KstccgZOGIU[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]2SLYMwc6mH8[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]1mIBiu9kNvY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## silvio (14 Décembre 2011)

Cover des Kinks

[YOUTUBE]J_FZ_4ShjbA[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## vovaisdead (14 Décembre 2011)

*Au Bûcher ces jeunes dépravés, au Bûcher !*



[YOUTUBE]Ts5FcPhYVYc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2011)

_&#1057;&#1083;&#1086;&#1090; ( Slot ), &#1054;&#1076;&#1080;&#1085;&#1086;&#1082;&#1080;&#1077; &#1083;&#1102;&#1076;&#1080; ( les personnes seules )_

[YOUTUBE]l54P5a9PRi0[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Modern__Thing (14 Décembre 2011)

On ne se refait pas...

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=skQbwoUVwkg[/YOUTUBE]

suis partie si longtemps que ça que je n'arrive même plus à poster un lien youtube :rateau:


----------



## tirhum (14 Décembre 2011)

Mais quel (joli) boulet !...  :love:


----------



## silvio (14 Décembre 2011)

tu m'enlèves les mots de la bouche 

r'gade, r'gade Modern, même moi j'y arrive 

[YOUTUBE]Ydfkl3jZ6vc[/YOUTUBE]

hop .. et pis centré en plus ...​


----------



## Modern__Thing (14 Décembre 2011)

:rose: que veux-tu, ça se compte en années :rose:

Puis d'abord, c'est la faute à vBulletin, même le mode avancé a pas voulu


----------



## Pamoi (14 Décembre 2011)

[YOUTUBE]20S_kwNb4rg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## DeepDark (15 Décembre 2011)

[YOUTUBE]Oy5A7fOY0MA[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2011)

[YOUTUBE]oSRyXiQn2o0[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## patlek (16 Décembre 2011)

On se réveille!!

[YOUTUBE]-3lSpjqLt7w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## kolargol31 (16 Décembre 2011)

[YOUTUBE]ALkXBNcoyOw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## vovaisdead (16 Décembre 2011)

[YOUTUBE]igJEG7uLJ94[/YOUTUBE]


_Recommandé pour la physiothérapie de la trompe d'Eustache._


----------



## rabisse (16 Décembre 2011)

Dessinait pas mal, chantait mieux.

[YOUTUBE]1g5O6ORzKis[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]7Tr9zGpMx9w[/YOUTUBE]​
Disparue, tombée aux champs.

_@vovaisdead: ça fume.._


----------



## vovaisdead (16 Décembre 2011)

[YOUTUBE]EfXJNdifsZk[/YOUTUBE]


Dis shogun, tu viens plus aux soirées ?!


----------



## 'chon (16 Décembre 2011)

[YOUTUBE]0zNtsZPiVpA[/YOUTUBE]

.​


----------



## SirDeck (16 Décembre 2011)

[YOUTUBE]EjAoBKagWQA[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## vovaisdead (16 Décembre 2011)

[YOUTUBE]rpRn9K8Niw4[/YOUTUBE]


_En écho...ô..._


----------



## thunderheart (16 Décembre 2011)

[YOUTUBE]mzRbeHyIomk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## vovaisdead (16 Décembre 2011)

[YOUTUBE]7adXS86llRo[/YOUTUBE]




_Ce qu'il y a de bien ici, à contrario à PVPBP, c'est qu'on n'est point limité en nombre, size, qualité et commentaires... du coup j'abuse._


_@rabisse: ça fume encore ?  _


----------



## shogun HD (16 Décembre 2011)

vovaisdead a dit:


> _Ce qu'il y a de bien ici, à contrario à PVPBP, c'est qu'on n'est point limité en nombre, size, qualité et commentaires... du coup j'abuse._
> 
> 
> _@rabisse: ça fume encore ?  _


 

tu viens plus au soirées ....................


[YOUTUBE]npTJU8k3svM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## thunderheart (17 Décembre 2011)

[YOUTUBE]LgVdeo-GLf0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2011)

_&#1040;&#1081;&#1076;&#1072;&#1084;&#1080;&#1088; &#1052;&#1091;&#1075;&#1091;, &#1063;&#1077;&#1088;&#1085;&#1099;&#1077; &#1043;&#1083;&#1072;&#1079;&#1072; / Aidamir Mugu - Black eyes
_
[YOUTUBE]TwFeeMmFmuY[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2011)

[YOUTUBE]nvZVbbxQCr8[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## teo (18 Décembre 2011)

Après une matinée _pancakes_ en compagnie de Jeanba3000, STL, Nato Kino,
Sarah Vaughn, Ella Fitzgerald, Marilyn Monroe, Ray Lema, Miles Davis une sélection hétéroclite:

_Save The Last Dance For Me_ / *Ben E. King & The Drifters* / Queer As Folk Soundtrack

_Welcome to Lunar Industries (Three Year Stretch....)_ / *Clint Mansell* / Moon (Soundtrack from the Motion Picture)	

_Too Much Cocaine_ / *DJ Clive$ter* / Mashups Vol. 13

_Poison Lips_ / *Vitalic* / Flashmob

_Tenter le grillage_ / *The Young Gods* / Everybody Knows

_Time to Pretend_ / *MGMT* / Oracular Spectacular

_Baby Likes to Bang (Steph Seroussi & Nam Radio Mix) - Club mix_ / *Zayra* / Baby Likes to Bang EP

_How soon is now_ / *The Smiths* /  Queer As Folk Soundtrack


_Swt fkrs_

[YOUTUBE]PlYMZHn-6jA[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2011)

[YOUTUBE]zrDstwxr5NU[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## kolargol31 (18 Décembre 2011)

L'un des meilleurs bassistes au monde:
Les CLAYPOOL:

[YOUTUBE]aYDfwUJzYQg[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]kY7jSesdxl0[/YOUTUBE]​
et un peu de douceur dans ce monde de brutes 
[YOUTUBE]6xb898sQtu8[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Link1993 (18 Décembre 2011)

J'écoute du metal (trash en general ou un peu de death. Style soulfly/sepultura ou meshuggah, des truc de ce genre) en general.

Mais la....

Les musics de Halo 1 #siffle
La music quand on est en train de faire sauter les 4 fusion reacteurs dans le pillard of automn x)

Faut dire, les musics de Halo font parti des meilleurs musics de jeux video   (Ma p'tit pref' pour Zelda ^^')


----------



## vovaisdead (18 Décembre 2011)

[YOUTUBE]K29bLvLka9A&[/YOUTUBE]


Mon marronnier du 18.12


----------



## macinside (18 Décembre 2011)

ça fait des mois que je me demande "mais c'est qui Adèle ?", puis pas mal de semaine que je me demande, mais c'est qui chante ça ?

réponse enfin depuis hier ... (putain rare sont les chansons qui font frissonner, celle la en fait partie ! )

[YOUTUBE]hLQl3WQQoQ0&[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## naas (19 Décembre 2011)

Sur mon iPhone certaines vidéos sont lisibles d'autres apparaissent avec un triangle barré sur fond gris, suis je le seul ?


----------



## vovaisdead (19 Décembre 2011)

[YOUTUBE]5JiIQiol5-o[/YOUTUBE]


Fell It !



--------------------



naas a dit:


> Sur mon iPhone certaines vidéos sont lisibles d'autres apparaissent avec un triangle barré sur fond gris, suis je le seul ?




Certaines sont bloquées sur les téléphones mobiles et TV portables par le choix du diffuseur



----


----------



## macinside (19 Décembre 2011)

juste comme ça 

[YOUTUBE]esBRqm18TwY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## silvio (19 Décembre 2011)

vovaisdead a dit:


> LYRES


ils n'ont donc pas disparu dans les limbes 

[YOUTUBE]VQH8ny0DuCM[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]7FBCokg1q7s[/YOUTUBE]

Hum .. le présentateur me dit quelque chose ... n'aurait-il pas fait carrière par la suite ?​

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h32 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h00 ----------




vovaisdead a dit:


> The Lyres


Bon je me suis égaré : en fait j'étais parti pour poster des titres des Fuzztones
Et une vidéo en amenant une autre ....

[YOUTUBE]kxvwPm6ukn4[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## vovaisdead (19 Décembre 2011)

silvio a dit:


> Bon je me suis égaré : en fait j'étais parti pour poster des titres des Fuzztones




Ah ouais, mais The Remains c'est excellent aussi !!!


----------



## silvio (19 Décembre 2011)

Je viens d'écouter les extraits du concert des Bains Douches de Joy
Waaaa le son est excellent ...
Dommage pour les images

Pis un autre [YOUTUBE]L03jwJOcbGI[/YOUTUBE]

Bon je taffe cette fois-ci ...


----------



## TiteLine (19 Décembre 2011)

[YOUTUBE]Zrzr4R3LpsQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## shogun HD (19 Décembre 2011)

[YOUTUBE]lREVaQwmtJM&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## macinside (19 Décembre 2011)

plouf !!!!

[YOUTUBE]-mx_mwmOChk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Modern__Thing (20 Décembre 2011)

Retour sur des vieux brols en ce moment, dont beaucoup d'électro, surtout d'Ellen Allien, Apparat, Miss Kittin and co 

Là j'ai Magma d'Ellen Allien en tête. "Flieg mit Ellen Allien" a également encore de beaux jours :love:
Autrement quelques nouveautés à bien écouter et à apprécier (surtout du label BPitch) : Aérea Negrot, le dernier Monkeytown des Modeselektor, avec une compile assez classe (Modeselektion); dans d'autres styles, le dernier Emilie Simon qui vient de sortir et un tas de bazars dans ma liste de retard  (Biophilia de Björk, mauvaise élève que je suis !! - les Remixes de Trentemoller "Reworked" - compile "We are Proud of our Choices")


----------



## naas (20 Décembre 2011)

L'application IPAD de bjork est tout simplement hallucinante :love:


----------



## vovaisdead (20 Décembre 2011)

[YOUTUBE]3LeAsyqRNTI[/YOUTUBE]



_.... et ici je regarde tomber les flocons..._


----------



## Anonyme (20 Décembre 2011)

[YOUTUBE]wpFnXuHFxTc[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## naas (20 Décembre 2011)

Matyu, tu pourrais développer un peu tes liens YouTube ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Décembre 2011)

naas a dit:


> Matyu, tu pourrais développer un peu tes liens YouTube ?



Salut, ok, pas de soucis 

Voilà un groupe que j'écoute pas mal en ce moment, le titre me semble de circonstance : 

&#1056;&#1072;&#1076;&#1080;&#1086; &#1095;&#1072;&#1095;&#1072; ( radio chacha ), &#1086;&#1081; &#1084;&#1086;&#1088;&#1086;&#1079; &#1084;&#1086;&#1088;&#1086;&#1079; ( le froid, le gel )

[YOUTUBE]JLqH56srGdA[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## SirDeck (20 Décembre 2011)

Use Me
[YOUTUBE]I9mIlTOs9ww[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## KARL40 (20 Décembre 2011)

De plus en plus "pop" les BLACK KEYS ...

Petit exemple avec le morceau "sister" du dernier album "El Camino" ...

[YOUTUBE]8kC6Rl3HXaA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## tsss (21 Décembre 2011)

J'ai "sur-adoré" le film, ce morceau (intro du film) colle trop bien au film, colle trop bien sur mon iPhone !




[YOUTUBE]MV_3Dpw-BRY[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## 'chon (21 Décembre 2011)

Un peu de hauteur..
​
[YOUTUBE]Xi1_GYahCSs[/YOUTUBE]

_*King Krule* _
.​


----------



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2011)

[YOUTUBE]LpFuUEjnoJ8[/YOUTUBE]


​


----------



## vovaisdead (22 Décembre 2011)

[YOUTUBE]PbUFJJDzwWM[/YOUTUBE]


_Toujours plus loin, ailleurs._


----------



## kolargol31 (22 Décembre 2011)

[YOUTUBE]qqfpopemaJw[/YOUTUBE]

très très beau film à voir: remember me!


----------



## Average Joe (23 Décembre 2011)

Ibaby a dit:


> Ceci, qui passe sur les ondes,
> 
> [YOUTUBE]9P2w_hq8YTk[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...


Je ne reconnais en rien dans ce clip le Papas Fritas que j'ai connu en 1995 avec le maxi _Passion Play_, au demeurant nettement plus noisy. Il semble du reste que la composition du groupe ne soit plus la même.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Décembre 2011)

&#1040;&#1085;&#1075;&#1077;&#1083; &#1053;&#1077;&#1041;&#1077;&#1089;, &#1052;&#1072;&#1084;&#1072;, &#1103; &#1091;&#1081;&#1076;&#1091; ( Mama, I'm gone )

[YOUTUBE]wGrQE8wclR4[/YOUTUBE]

iTunes​


----------



## macinside (24 Décembre 2011)

parce que n'est noel 

[YOUTUBE]NrAwK9juhhY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (24 Décembre 2011)

Renaud -- Dès que le vent soufflera

[YOUTUBE]mm7nGX193bo[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Anonyme (26 Décembre 2011)

Jenia Lubich - _&#1056;&#1072;&#1082;&#1077;&#1090;&#1072;_ ( fusée )

[YOUTUBE]-StWYPybtJg[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## jpmiss (27 Décembre 2011)

[YOUTUBE]4Y5GtaTrPHM[/YOUTUBE]

 :love:


----------



## vovaisdead (27 Décembre 2011)

Hop hop hop, entre deux veuves


[YOUTUBE]BFhiqCKC-5s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## maiwen (28 Décembre 2011)

Austra ... so good :love:

[YOUTUBE]8LJtMrhb558[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]tjKtbCx3piM&ob=av2e[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Décembre 2011)

maiwen a dit:


> Austra ... so good :love:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]8LJtMrhb558[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> [YOUTUBE]tjKtbCx3piM&ob=av2e[/YOUTUBE]



So 80's !! :love:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Décembre 2011)

_&#1043;&#1088;&#1091;&#1087;&#1087;&#1072; &#1057;&#1083;&#1086;&#1090;, &#1057;&#1091;&#1084;&#1077;&#1088;&#1082;&#1080; ( crépuscule )_

[YOUTUBE]lcZ9G4MiiJM[/YOUTUBE]

&#1044;&#1072;&#1088;&#1080;&#1103; &#1057;&#1090;&#1072;&#1074;&#1088;&#1086;&#1074;&#1080;&#1095; :love:​


----------



## thunderheart (29 Décembre 2011)

[YOUTUBE]q04_ClDxRsk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Breizh44 (29 Décembre 2011)

Moi j'aime bien le vieux rock (thé animals , the birds (washington square)), j'aime ray charles et cie.
Mais ce que je préfere c'est le classique (piano, symphonie, opéras...) et surtout Mozart. (si vous avez vu le film amadeus vous ne pouvez qu'aimer.
Par contre je deteste les "musique" comme la techno, la house, l'electro... (pour moi c'est du bruit meme si certaines de ces musiques peuvent être intéressantes a analyser question recherche de son).


----------



## patlek (29 Décembre 2011)

Allez, un groupe nantais: Malted milk

[YOUTUBE]Rrdpctucy68[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## TiteLine (30 Décembre 2011)

[YOUTUBE]dBJePxdPX3Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pamoi (30 Décembre 2011)

[YOUTUBE]HNcPjPgbR5M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## kolargol31 (30 Décembre 2011)

[YOUTUBE]pkcJEvMcnEg[/YOUTUBE]

comprenne qui pourra


----------



## TiteLine (30 Décembre 2011)

Origa, chanteuse russe qui a fait carrière au Japon.

[YOUTUBE]v_102h9-GW8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (30 Décembre 2011)

> Origa, chanteuse russe qui a fait carrière au Japon.


Merci, j'ai écouté, j'aime beaucoup. Je ne connaissais pas.


Groupe Tarakany! - &#1057;&#1086;&#1073;&#1072;&#1095;&#1100;&#1077; &#1089;&#1077;&#1088;&#1076;&#1094;&#1077;, ( Dogheart )

[YOUTUBE]2mXn55c3nrY[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Breizh44 (31 Décembre 2011)

Ibaby a dit:


> @BestMBP
> 
> Connais-tu cette sonate de Mozart ?
> 
> ...



Bien sur que je connais.
comme autre auteur il y a Lili Kraus

Tu connait PING sur Itunes? j'ai jamais essayé mais pour échanger sur la musique ça pourrait être pas mal.

Tu devrait regarder Amadeus (film) ça devrait te plaire


----------



## Anonyme (31 Décembre 2011)

The tallest man on earth - It will follow the rain

 [YOUTUBE]Wsy4Qbwl5a8[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## vovaisdead (31 Décembre 2011)

[YOUTUBE]eu71oq_IfQk[/YOUTUBE]

vovaisdead.​


----------



## vovaisdead (31 Décembre 2011)

.... et entre deux bulles....


[YOUTUBE]uzv1cNcn55I[/YOUTUBE]


vovaloveyou.​


----------



## kolargol31 (31 Décembre 2011)

[YOUTUBE]0WlsE5GuQRo[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## vovaisdead (1 Janvier 2012)

.. quitte à déguster de la soupe, autant qu'elle soit bonne.....


[YOUTUBE]KvM5iVq5Nag[/YOUTUBE]



vovaisbaldonbed.​


----------



## Anonyme (1 Janvier 2012)

Un titre à la mémoire et en hommage aux 118 hommes d'équipage du sous-marin nucléaire lanceur de missiles_ Koursk_ qui fit naufrage le 12 août 2000.

[YOUTUBE]Rjrc28qeUEE[/YOUTUBE]


Musique : Alexseï Murashov & Maksim Leonidov
​


----------



## Average Joe (2 Janvier 2012)

Un hommage au regretté *Chris Acland* de Lush avec la musique appropriée : celle qui l'avait fait pleurer la première fois qu'il l'avait entendu quand Emma l'a joué devant lui avant que le groupe l'enregistre. Deux ou trois ans plus tard, elle a été diffusée à ses funérailles.
[YOUTUBE]onRT_Fywtqo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## 'chon (3 Janvier 2012)

Fin de journée, long soupir, haut les curs..! :hein: 



[YOUTUBE]dgRu7Rhnxno[/YOUTUBE]

​


----------



## aCLR (3 Janvier 2012)

Puisqu'on est dans les soupirs. J'ai découvert _Ludovico Einaudi_ lors du visionnage du film _This is England_. Le morceau _Dietro casa_ accompagnait le générique de fin et depuis il ne me quitte plus. Tiré de l'album _Una mattina_ de 2004, ça date un peu mais me transporte toujours&#8230;

[youtube]XiHY13eUObw[/youtube]


----------



## Romuald (3 Janvier 2012)

aCLR a dit:


> ... de 2004, ça date un peu mais me transporte toujours



Ca me fait pareil avec Jean Sébastien Bach


----------



## Anonyme (3 Janvier 2012)

_Sergeï Nagovitsin - &#1055;&#1086;&#1090;&#1077;&#1088;&#1103;&#1085;&#1085;&#1099;&#1081; &#1082;&#1088;&#1072;&#1081; 
_

[YOUTUBE]dyiRUHQN-hE[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## thunderheart (4 Janvier 2012)

[YOUTUBE]63cleLEpTvM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## 'chon (5 Janvier 2012)

*Tapis volant..* :love:

[YOUTUBE]gze647pdy-w[/YOUTUBE]

​


----------



## 'chon (6 Janvier 2012)

Week end.. entrée en matière.. 


[YOUTUBE]t-Zj8Euqri0[/YOUTUBE]

​


----------



## Pamoi (6 Janvier 2012)

[YOUTUBE]DKbPUzhWeeI[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## TiteLine (6 Janvier 2012)

[YOUTUBE]0_OoqkS_obY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## vovaisdead (6 Janvier 2012)

[YOUTUBE]OLWVuiZz7as[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## DeepDark (7 Janvier 2012)

[YOUTUBE]W-_0V0IXEkc[/YOUTUBE]​

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h59 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h57 ----------

[YOUTUBE]20S_kwNb4rg[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## vovaisdead (7 Janvier 2012)

sonics :love:



[YOUTUBE]rpRn9K8Niw4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## kolargol31 (7 Janvier 2012)

[YOUTUBE]fxrd_jZJxkg[/YOUTUBE]

les paroles sont si vrai


----------



## TiteLine (7 Janvier 2012)

[YOUTUBE]49gy4OSlG40[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (8 Janvier 2012)

_&#1063;&#1077;&#1088;&#1085;&#1099;&#1081; &#1054;&#1073;&#1077;&#1083;&#1080;&#1089;&#1082;," &#1054;&#1076;&#1080;&#1085; ". Black Obelisk - " Seul "  _de l'album &#1055;&#1077;&#1087;&#1077;&#1083; ( cendres ) 2002.

[YOUTUBE]UQ4M297mpfI[/YOUTUBE]

​


----------



## teo (8 Janvier 2012)

_Amix_ by Wip.

Il a même foutu le tracklisting dans le podcast. Très pro. Allez Mister Wip, encore, encore ! 

Merci pour ce son, il donne envie de bouger le maillot sur la terrasse.

Y'a même le palmier qui sourit et la lune qui baille.


Là c'est Extrawelt et _Soopertrack_.
Et merci au Moino aussi. Il n'est jamais loin.

(petite découverte bien pratique )


----------



## SirDeck (9 Janvier 2012)

Ca manque de classique du 20e siècle 
Petrushka transposé au piano par Stravinsky lui-même et interprétée par la surdouée Yuja Wang

[YOUTUBE]f8d6_kpaHkE[/YOUTUBE]​
Pour la petite histoire, Stravinsky a composé la version piano en 1921 pour Arthur Rubinstein. Il ne cachait pas qu'il ne pouvait pas jouer lui-même sa composition par manque de technique.
Avec ses 10 petits doigts, la jeune pianiste nous fait parfois croire que c'est tout un orchestre qui joue. :love:
Elle a deux mains droites


----------



## KARL40 (9 Janvier 2012)

*Felipe Arcazas *

Morceau psychédélique et groovy sentant bon le désert ...

[YOUTUBE]k-cIfum_Q7E[/YOUTUBE]

Comme sa musique ne le dit pas, il est brésilien.
EP en vente sur son site pour 2 malheureux dollars


----------



## Romuald (10 Janvier 2012)

SirDeck a dit:


> Ca manque de classique du 20e siècle
> Petrushka transposé au piano par Stravinsky lui-même et interprétée par la surdouée Yuja Wang
> 
> vidéo qui décoiffe​
> Elle a deux mains droites



Impressionnant, car elle ne se contente pas d'aligner les notes en virtuose comme trop de 'petits génies' de la musique. Elle met de la nuance et du c&#339;ur dans son interprétation.

Je connaissais la version des s&#339;urs Labèque, mais la il y avait deux pianos et 20 doigts


----------



## 'chon (10 Janvier 2012)

_*Post Berlin*_

Au garçons du 110, _First mix after Berlin_ by David Queen Reina    Bomba!
​


----------



## TiteLine (11 Janvier 2012)

Version originale (japonaise)

[YOUTUBE]d18FcgBBpyc[/YOUTUBE]

Et version dans la langue natale de la chanteuse : russe

[YOUTUBE]epmzDxsS4kc[/YOUTUBE]

Par Origa, évidemment  


:love::love::love:​


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2012)

Merci TiteLine. Tiens je viens de découvrir une version en japonais de Katyusha : 


[YOUTUBE]aM-I8EyrLKg[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2012)

Un petit morceau pour me re-booster : 

_"Alexander The Great (356-323 B.C.)"
_
[YOUTUBE]0ObdkWM0RsQ[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (13 Janvier 2012)

Bon, c'est vendredi soir, envie de danser moi...

DJ mélusine, mélange techno électro avec des voix balkan et autres...
Bizarrement, habituellement, je n'aime pas la musique dite 'festive', mais là, j'adore :love:
Je ne suis pas sûre qu'on peut le lire si on est pas abonné à SoundCloud, mais pour ceux qui peuvent, c'est vraiment à écouter...

http://soundcloud.com/dj-melusine/summer-groove


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2012)

Ce que j'écoute présentement ;_ " Kavkaz Musik " _

[YOUTUBE]nvZVbbxQCr8[/YOUTUBE]

​


----------



## vovaisdead (14 Janvier 2012)

Dommage. Et pourtant il y a de bons sons ds tes territoires...

[YOUTUBE]JRqoEJgJMZU[/YOUTUBE]

------------------------------------------------------

..... et car Anton c'est comme les pistaches, une fois qu'on y a pris goùt....


[YOUTUBE]FR3H8TY3iGg[/YOUTUBE]



Il ya peu, ds mes souvenirs embrumés, Fedo lui décernait la Légion... moi je dis Newcombe for Résident ! :love:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h08 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé Hier à 23h25 ----------

et car 638 c'est pas assez :

[YOUTUBE]BFhiqCKC-5s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## 'chon (14 Janvier 2012)

*Lui* mieux que Bénabar et qu'on sort


----------



## tirhum (14 Janvier 2012)

Gnééé !... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[YOUTUBE]1VtRM9HgTjI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (14 Janvier 2012)

_Aïdamir Mugu, " Kapriznaya " _

[YOUTUBE]3QVAwR8gUcs[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## fedo (14 Janvier 2012)

vovaisdead a dit:


> ..... et car Anton c'est comme les pistaches, une fois qu'on y a pris goùt....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



j'aime effectivement pas mal de titres pondus par Anton dont celui-ce au titre évocateur
[YOUTUBE]JACV6nPsgtQ[/YOUTUBE]

mais sinon spécial dédicace à quelqu'un qui me manque par un autre ex-drogué génial
[YOUTUBE]7j4dh8Fp-4M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## DeepDark (15 Janvier 2012)

[YOUTUBE]ReshXo9AJ_Q[/YOUTUBE]​

#2
and so on&#8230;​


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2012)

[YOUTUBE]rdj5Hz3GtU4[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## TiteLine (15 Janvier 2012)

L'OST de Haibane Renmei pour me relaxer :rateau:


[YOUTUBE]yjaaRbeLFcs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## teo (16 Janvier 2012)

'chon a dit:


> _*Post Berlin*_
> 
> Au garçons du 110, _First mix after Berlin_ by David Queen Reina    Bomba!
> ​



Miam. Ça me préparera pour le joli mois de mai, si tout se passe bien 
Qui m'accompagne ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2012)

[YOUTUBE]_nDi1SNuLx8[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## ergu (16 Janvier 2012)

Le dernier* VENOM*.

Du trash bien gras dont absolument aucun morceau n'aurait parut décalé ou novateur sur un album de trash des années 80.

J'adore.


----------



## Pamoi (16 Janvier 2012)

[YOUTUBE]8ouI5KcyHfE[/YOUTUBE]



ergu a dit:


> Venom :love:



_Venom, c'est plutot du heavy metal un peu thrashy, mais néanmoins très loin du niveau des réalisations thrash des 80's 
Cela étant, servi par une production moderne, c'est certainement adorable 
  _


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2012)

'chon a dit:


> _*Post Berlin*_
> 
> Au garçons du 110, _First mix after Berlin_ by David Queen Reina    Bomba!
> ​



hey hey ! Le début d'une grande carrière !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 02h11 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 02h10 ----------




teo a dit:


> Miam. Ça me préparera pour le joli mois de mai, si tout se passe bien
> Qui m'accompagne ?



On fait le couple trash devant le berghain ?


----------



## thunderheart (17 Janvier 2012)

[YOUTUBE]XUapLXNqNMw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## kolargol31 (17 Janvier 2012)

[YOUTUBE]g-cDufgt8dY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## SirDeck (17 Janvier 2012)

Comme souvent, elle part en vrille au bout d'une minute 
Ca fini limite a cappella la légende.

[YOUTUBE]Y_J-siDsG-o[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## JPTK (17 Janvier 2012)

Un peu d'électro punk de temps en temps ça fait bien du bien 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*KAP BAMBINO* - _blak list_


----------



## vovaisdead (18 Janvier 2012)

JPTK a dit:


> Un peu d'électro punk de temps en temps ça fait bien du bien
> *KAP BAMBINO* - _blak list_



C'est un mix Karen Finley / Alien Sex Fiend / Klaus Nomi ? 

----------------------------------------

Hop, ds un autre genre, plus,....moins...., enfin un autre genre qwa !

Disappears (new fast)

[YOUTUBE]osRp4tm5EhI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (18 Janvier 2012)

grace à Amazon je me fais la discographie de Cake.

[YOUTUBE]596qaxm-u4o[/YOUTUBE]

à (re)découvrir selon moi


----------



## JPTK (18 Janvier 2012)

vovaisdead a dit:


> C'est un mix Karen Finley / Alien Sex Fiend / Klaus Nomi ?



J'en connais aucun des 3 :rateau:


----------



## vovaisdead (18 Janvier 2012)

Hop ,hop, hop... un peu de psyché !


[YOUTUBE]hSSTHOcsT3s[/YOUTUBE]




Wooden Shjips
West
Thrill Jockey; 2011


----------



## ziommm (18 Janvier 2012)

[YOUTUBE]GDflVhOpS4E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## kolargol31 (18 Janvier 2012)

un peu de J music rigolote

ça va bientot etre un tube en france pour sur!!!


[YOUTUBE]yzC4hFK5P3g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## silvio (19 Janvier 2012)

vovaisdead a dit:


> Hop ,hop, hop... un peu de psyché !
> Wooden Shjips
> West
> Thrill Jockey; 2011



Superbe !!!  

[YOUTUBE]-NLLJ_-YLuM[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## vovaisdead (19 Janvier 2012)

silvio a dit:


> Superbe !!!


 




... et tout l'album est de la même veine ! 

[YOUTUBE]UwMMC2zEnPw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## thunderheart (19 Janvier 2012)

[YOUTUBE]16o5eZO-Aps[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## macinside (19 Janvier 2012)

un peu de DJ zebra ?

[YOUTUBE]V631t3qzZcM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## TiteLine (19 Janvier 2012)

[YOUTUBE]TzjpHYZXELw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Janvier 2012)

[YOUTUBE]VbhsYC4gKy4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## 'chon (20 Janvier 2012)

_Dernières gouttes_

[YOUTUBE]Uj1ReCLikpo[/YOUTUBE]
​


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2012)

_Sergeï Nagovitsyn, &#1056;&#1072;&#1079;&#1073;&#1080;&#1090;&#1072;&#1103; &#1089;&#1091;&#1076;&#1100;&#1073;&#1072;, ( le destin brisé )
_ 

[YOUTUBE]tFWPpNiSKKg[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## ilonse (20 Janvier 2012)

jolie découverte récente pour ma part : Alice Russel, sinon l'indémodable Tower of Power !

Ilonse

http://www.aps-france.fr/


----------



## vovaisdead (20 Janvier 2012)

[YOUTUBE]sI5TTo3EL_w[/YOUTUBE]

From 2011 Orange revival Album ¨Black smoke rising¨.


----------



## patlek (20 Janvier 2012)

Rockabilly / blues (Back to the fifties!)

Imelda May

[YOUTUBE]3kR5HdoqFYQ[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]pHehHLidlcA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## TiteLine (20 Janvier 2012)

[YOUTUBE]INgXzChwipY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vivid (20 Janvier 2012)

[YOUTUBE]5weck7aVaIA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## patlek (20 Janvier 2012)

Belle réédition , disque de 1968 (Soul/jazz/funk/blues):

[YOUTUBE]6w7blDLBJC8[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]-i6q_lXwuQQ[/YOUTUBE]

(faut pousser le son)


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Janvier 2012)

[YOUTUBE]bng3agUOYiI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## vovaisdead (20 Janvier 2012)

Suis re-redescendu à la cave....

[YOUTUBE]KF5lgZpEhuU[/YOUTUBE]


ai remonté les interminables marches...

[YOUTUBE]YXtuKsbORVY&[/YOUTUBE]


pour enfin trouver le bon son !

[YOUTUBE]MLs3Xmc_wII[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2012)

[YOUTUBE]nvZVbbxQCr8[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## kolargol31 (21 Janvier 2012)

[YOUTUBE]wsT_WVuMk8I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## M2oSa (21 Janvier 2012)

Jay-Z et Kanye, Niggas in Paris 


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eXMJ-V6MCzw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2012)

[YOUTUBE]oHhJy5k0JeE[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Janvier 2012)

...20 minutes de bonheur venues du passé !:love:

[YOUTUBE]K94ljpjkChY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## anntraxh (21 Janvier 2012)

yess 
PS : j'envoie le lien aussi sec à mon ex-mari  il va adorer !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Janvier 2012)

anntraxh a dit:


> yess
> PS : j'envoie le lien aussi sec à mon ex-mari  il va adorer !


... un type bien ton ex-mari !


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Janvier 2012)

Quel P.utain de morceau !:love:


----------



## Toum'aï (23 Janvier 2012)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ...20 minutes de bonheur venues du passé ! :love:



13 autres minutes :love: is comming to us all...

[YOUTUBE]fu5PeqsI858[/YOUTUBE]​
Si quelqu'un sait qui fait ce super solo à la wawa tout en retenue à la 9ème minute...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Janvier 2012)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Si quelqu'un sait qui fait ce super solo à la wawa tout en retenue à la 9ème minute...


Sauf erreur : Stephen Stills ! ... ça fait du bien ! :love:


----------



## 'chon (24 Janvier 2012)

La chemise de la nuit.. 


[YOUTUBE]HkNwuY2JUHQ[/YOUTUBE]

​


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2012)

_J'aime beaucoup cet artiste : Sergeï Nagovitsyn, " &#1053;&#1072; &#1089;&#1091;&#1076;&#1077; " ( Au tribunal )_

[YOUTUBE]kYLOGY1zBvI[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## vovaisdead (24 Janvier 2012)

Un peu d'Ecosse...

[YOUTUBE]M5sfESMKSfs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Toum'aï (24 Janvier 2012)

Je ne résiste pas au plaisir d'en mettre deux...  
Australia forever  


[YOUTUBE]QD9JjwWhAoY[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]0f_FL874KNE[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Toum'aï (25 Janvier 2012)

Toujours l'australie...  
En premier la version album pour la qualité

[YOUTUBE]NSowZcvoqr4[/YOUTUBE]

Et une version live parce que ça vaut le coup de voir le bonheur du chanteur à faire son concert...
Et à 2'15" l'ambiance dans le public à l'époque 

[YOUTUBE]idS9P2OeYLU&feature[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## vovaisdead (25 Janvier 2012)

Pas mal Easybeats 


Pour rester dans le ton:

[YOUTUBE]eCVM0G6piEo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## kolargol31 (25 Janvier 2012)

[YOUTUBE]OuF7VoVkSpY[/YOUTUBE]

à découvrir pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas


----------



## 'chon (25 Janvier 2012)

Le poèt' que j'kiffe en ce moment.. :love: 
Un grand talent aux aspirations multiples et détonantes.. archi-beau, résolument barré!
​
[YOUTUBE]E7CaTJ2SvG8[/YOUTUBE]


​


----------



## vovaisdead (25 Janvier 2012)

Un autre poète&#8230;

[YOUTUBE]7L4cwSY8qF8[/YOUTUBE]






nan, c'est pas t. waits.


----------



## DeepDark (26 Janvier 2012)

[YOUTUBE]leMm0ZSxUqA[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]q63XogYTIcc[/YOUTUBE]​
(aï)​


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2012)

L'artiste que je kiffe bien en ce moment, Sergeï Nagovitsyn   

[YOUTUBE]6bz9x3_Htk0[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Toum'aï (26 Janvier 2012)

Une dernière en Australie Aussie...  

[YOUTUBE]mz66rU2zGUc[/YOUTUBE]

Hoodoo Gurus, I was a kamikaze pilot​


----------



## silvio (26 Janvier 2012)

[YOUTUBE]tSKLJNXZv48[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## 'chon (26 Janvier 2012)

[YOUTUBE]RrtD77dmto0[/YOUTUBE]


​


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2012)

Enchaînement de quelques titres par les groupes_ Grajdanskaya Oborona, DDT, tanci Minus&#12288;
_
[YOUTUBE]5a-WzHq1R90[/YOUTUBE]

&#1042;&#1089;&#1077; &#1048;&#1076;&#1077;&#1090; &#1087;&#1086; &#1087;&#1083;&#1072;&#1085;&#1091; ( tout se déroule comme prévu ) ( cover )

[YOUTUBE]9vbOygPEsiE[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Janvier 2012)

Juste pour vous ... :love:

[YOUTUBE]T4Mx8AN0GF4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## TiteLine (26 Janvier 2012)

[YOUTUBE]CsiS8hij7Pk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Average Joe (26 Janvier 2012)

Moi, l'Australie ça me fait surtout penser à&#8230;
[YOUTUBE]ISKjA22k_m4[/YOUTUBE]

Ainsi qu'à _Koala Sprint_&#8230;
[YOUTUBE]-DgWDB45uCA[/YOUTUBE]

Enregistrés lors du même concert. 

@ Toumaï : les Oils citaient constamment dans les interviews les Easybeats comme étant leur principale influence.


----------



## kolargol31 (26 Janvier 2012)

[YOUTUBE]kGjSq4HqP9Y[/YOUTUBE]




pour changer un peu :love:
à regarder totalement


----------



## patlek (26 Janvier 2012)

Des nantais, un morceau pas mal 
Du rap, mais avec des musiciens.

[YOUTUBE]FhdHKOaVTyc&[/YOUTUBE]

teaser mix

[YOUTUBE]bkYHljvY4os[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2012)

[YOUTUBE]Qx0FNMAgNso[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## vovaisdead (28 Janvier 2012)

.... et après  de 12  min d'emmerdes.


[YOUTUBE]4SA0Aa54-tQ[/YOUTUBE]
67894 min de liberté après ?


----------



## 'chon (28 Janvier 2012)

`fuite des fluides..      t'as une passoire?​
[YOUTUBE]BOQE4W2v3cs[/YOUTUBE]

​


----------



## TiteLine (28 Janvier 2012)

L'originale :love:

[YOUTUBE]ks_qOI0lzho&ob=av2e
[/YOUTUBE]



et sa reprise fort différente et fort sympathique aussi :love:

[YOUTUBE]_k8vtbJxOdw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2012)

_Eclipse Hunter & Black Obelisk , " &#1052;&#1077;&#1095; " ( l'épée )
_
[YOUTUBE]RMyEhBBXao8[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## tatouille (30 Janvier 2012)

[YOUTUBE]ZFYmGh-IqjM[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]ySvMKZXXJFo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## vovaisdead (30 Janvier 2012)

Tiens, il neige à gros flocons...

[YOUTUBE]118r-5-T8oI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2012)

:love:

[YOUTUBE]Cfn_HnmZ4Us[/YOUTUBE]

:love:​


----------



## Emmanuel94 (31 Janvier 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pnRWlRtQd3c


----------



## benete67 (31 Janvier 2012)

jazz manouche : :king:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CMhehu-x-Hc
jazz electronique : :modo:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n2EZvwXwodE
hip hop : :style:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bb3gB-qY2bQ

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qlozTYAvSGw


----------



## tatouille (1 Février 2012)

Matyu a dit:


> :love:
> 
> :rose:
> 
> :love:​



[YOUTUBE]nV2aJ1tuC6M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2012)

LA BASE

[YOUTUBE]xU23LqQ6LY4[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## 'chon (1 Février 2012)

Partagée.. 

[YOUTUBE]dNqzuofZ1tg[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## vovaisdead (2 Février 2012)

[YOUTUBE]GUi8uc2YyHo[/YOUTUBE]

Living Room Music
Outlier Records 2011


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2012)

En ce moment j'écoute du DJ Mosey.


----------



## TiteLine (2 Février 2012)

[YOUTUBE]9GkVhgIeGJQ&ob=av2n[/YOUTUBE]

:love::love::love:


----------



## silvio (3 Février 2012)

Quasi au même âge, à la copie, préférez l'original

[YOUTUBE]uTV3S-eM_Hg[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Pamoi (3 Février 2012)

[YOUTUBE]3RnLVcxDuQY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## vovaisdead (3 Février 2012)

[YOUTUBE]YkrLbG4LKsI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2012)

[YOUTUBE]rdj5Hz3GtU4[/YOUTUBE]
​


----------



## Pamoi (4 Février 2012)

[YOUTUBE]tFh0J8Ph18U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bacman (5 Février 2012)

[YOUTUBE]AcbgsDfI7_Y&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (5 Février 2012)

Dead Can Dance - Dead Can Dance (Vinyl presage 180g  )​


----------



## Pamoi (6 Février 2012)

[YOUTUBE]a_426RiwST8[/YOUTUBE]

:love:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2012)

L'album que j'écoute souvent en ce moment :

&#1056;&#1072;&#1079;&#1073;&#1080;&#1090;&#1072;&#1103; &#1089;&#1091;&#1076;&#1100;&#1073;&#1072; ( le destin brisé )

[YOUTUBE]dyiRUHQN-hE[/YOUTUBE]

​


----------



## TiteLine (7 Février 2012)

[YOUTUBE]cY7jHOCVohU[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## tatouille (8 Février 2012)

TiteLine a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]cY7jHOCVohU[/YOUTUBE]​



c'est Celine Fion ou quoi?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 06h49 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 06h45 ----------

[YOUTUBE]mu4IZ0apo0Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Toum'aï (8 Février 2012)

:love:Miss freelove '69 :love:

[YOUTUBE]O_UCks8O0FA[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## LeProf (8 Février 2012)

[YOUTUBE]J417T5crtm4&ob=av2e[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## vovaisdead (9 Février 2012)

[YOUTUBE]OrjiE_u0RLg[/YOUTUBE]




Piatcions - Sleepless
Sleepless // Senseless Sense (2011)


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2012)

_&#1063;&#1077;&#1088;&#1085;&#1099;&#1081; &#1054;&#1073;&#1077;&#1083;&#1080;&#1089;&#1082;, / Black Obelisk 

&#1052;&#1077;&#1088;&#1090;&#1074;&#1099;&#1081; &#1089;&#1077;&#1079;&#1086;&#1085;, / off-season_

[YOUTUBE]JKYQ9lj7hoY[/YOUTUBE]



​


----------



## 'chon (12 Février 2012)

Un dernier verre​
[YOUTUBE]IzNCzjxo8Ls[/YOUTUBE]
​


----------



## thunderheart (12 Février 2012)

[YOUTUBE]NU9RO_v52e4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (13 Février 2012)

[YOUTUBE]zavGRwpBsLQ[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## LeProf (13 Février 2012)

[YOUTUBE]mHGLBy2CdjI&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]2IWBFKksl0w&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## macarel (14 Février 2012)

LeProf a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]mHGLBy2CdjI&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> [YOUTUBE]2IWBFKksl0w&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]​



oooooh, Bowie sur une vraie Hagström Kent, ma première guitare électrique
Pour ne pas trop pourrir le fil avec des remarques inutiles voilà ce que j'écoute à ce moment
[YOUTUBE]ivFTBo93abA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## vovaisdead (15 Février 2012)

[YOUTUBE]425GpjTSlS4[/YOUTUBE]




Bye Gladys.


----------



## ergu (15 Février 2012)

[YOUTUBE]09MTDBb8qro[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## LeProf (15 Février 2012)

[YOUTUBE]-2GmzyeeXnQ&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]mMWNwHof0kc&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

Enjoy ​


----------



## Romuald (15 Février 2012)

[YOUTUBE]jS5NHB6bh2I[/YOUTUBE]​

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h28 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h02 ----------

Et ça, aussi, mais pas la version studio du LZ IV, celle du film 'the song remains the same'. Avec Jimmy Page qui craque de planter des zoulis zaccords zet arpèges depuis 5 minutes et se lache pendant les 5 suivantes (avec les effets spéciaux des années 70's  :affraid: )
Ca commence vers 6 minutes pour les pressés.

[YOUTUBE]9Q7Vr3yQYWQ[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## 'chon (15 Février 2012)

Pansez, penchez, tombez.. mais pensez-la! 
​[YOUTUBE]Lrvrp2qjxCM[/YOUTUBE]
Des canadiens, j'y retournerais bien.. à Montréal  

.​


----------



## silvio (16 Février 2012)

L'album de The Chase est sorti dans l'indifférence générale en septembre, because les radios "tu comprends coco, on aime beaucoup ce que tu fais, mais ton groupe personne ne le connait, donc on peut pas prendre de risques, t'vois, parce que des fois que ça nous fasse perdre 17 auditeurs, après les annonceurs, coco, ils ne vont plus venir chez nous, t'vois ?"
.............
"Bon bien sûr si tu nous files 100 000 euros, on veut bien prendre des risques" 
.............


[YOUTUBE]S98giGtDFo0[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## vovaisdead (16 Février 2012)

silvio a dit:


> Bon je vais faire un peu de pub pour *The Chase*, le dernier  groupe de Cyril, ex-Acrobates
> 
> Rien à voir avec ce qu'il faisait avant ... là on est plus dans un truc qui mélange électro, pop, rock ...
> J'ai un faible pour Mamapisces, Butterfly, Dancing Feet, The Solo, Personal Computer etc  ... :love::love::love:
> ...





silvio a dit:


> L'album de The Chase est sorti dans l'indifférence générale en septembre, because les radios "tu comprends coco, on aime beaucoup ce que tu fais, mais ton groupe personne ne le connait, donc on peut pas prendre de risques, t'vois, parce que des fois que ça nous fasse perdre 17 auditeurs, après les annonceurs, coco, ils ne vont plus venir chez nous, t'vois ?"
> .............
> "Bon bien sûr si tu nous files 100 000 euros, on veut bien prendre des risques"
> .............



Mais, mais il s'est de tte façon vendu aux chinois, Cyril, non ? 


Tu nous en avais parlé il a quelques années déjà et à cette époque je ne cessais de tourner en boucle ce titre: 

[DM]xqvh2_the-chase-u-jazz-u-run_music[/DM]

.... qui fonctionne tjs bien aujourd'hui :love:


----------



## LeProf (16 Février 2012)

[YOUTUBE]ltIhcbwYUHc&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Anonyme (17 Février 2012)

_GeoPlanet - &#4315;&#4308;&#4306;&#4320;&#4323;&#4314;&#4312; &#4320;&#4317;&#4313;&#4312; Margalur Rock

_[YOUTUBE]yJ9iOCZAZ14[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## vovaisdead (17 Février 2012)

[YOUTUBE]hm78beBKDMg[/YOUTUBE]





dc


----------



## 'chon (17 Février 2012)

Défonce 

[YOUTUBE]2bUU_dWoJ-Y[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## vovaisdead (17 Février 2012)

&#35064;&#12398;&#12521;&#12522;&#12540;&#12474;



[YOUTUBE]BYteF-C4S_o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (18 Février 2012)

[YOUTUBE]j59LTFLr2TM[/YOUTUBE]

Mordor - Zhazhda

​


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2012)

_Black Obelisk - The Outcome ( &#1048;&#1089;&#1082;&#1086;&#1076; ) extrait du nouvel album " Off-season " 

_[YOUTUBE]DD7E58zg070[/YOUTUBE]


​


----------



## tybu01 (20 Février 2012)

Pour se motiver en ce lundi 

[YOUTUBE]KpCcJY-rJSs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## silvio (21 Février 2012)

Un ex-Sloy et 2 Dionysos rendus populaires par une pub pour des sandwichs impérialistes 

[YOUTUBE]CjwYqlHQh10[/YOUTUBE]

Tout l'album est une tuerie


Mais bon, ils partaient pas de nulle part non plus

[YOUTUBE]EVz3CDC6gW8[/YOUTUBE]
(attendre 20s)​


----------



## TiteLine (21 Février 2012)

[YOUTUBE]eDdI7GhZSQA[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## macinside (21 Février 2012)

le nouveau Roi de la Suède : Ta liberté de voler

[DM]xox1zi[/DM]


----------



## tatouille (22 Février 2012)

enfin un peu de veri&#8224;´® contre l'hypocrisie generalisée ca fait plaisir qu'enfin les gens ouvrent un peu leur gueule et pas seulement nous les nerds qui en avons marres de payer les pots cassés pour les enculés (pour vous rappelez on nous a claqué la porte dans la gueule en 2002, 2005, 2007 pour avoir fait les memes revendications, nous traitant de Nazis,  extremistes ou de Hippies... enfin la connerie universelle...), c'est 30000 fois plus productif qu'hadopi ou l'acta, bravo.

j'espere que cette chanson sera traduite dans toutes les langues et qu'elle fasse le tour de la terre, mettez la sur itunes, faites du bruit 

-- un libertaire,  dans vos culs les salopes, je fais du peer to peer avec votre anus pas besoin de votre copine, je l'ai deja baisée.

si la forme vous choque, tant mieux, chacun son art. (Paul il est drole)


----------



## fedo (22 Février 2012)

en ce moment sur le podcast qui passe entre mes oreilles:






Sparta, 1er EP, avant le 1er album (globalement décevant) de ces ex At the Drive-in.
attention reformation de ces derniers !


----------



## Anonyme (23 Février 2012)

Un hommage d'artistes à l'occasion des 25 ans du groupe Black Obelisk







http://itunes.apple.com/fr/album/tribute-to-black-obelisk-xxv/id504690729


----------



## ergu (24 Février 2012)

Je ne doute pas que la Russie soit terre de bonne musique (injustement) méconnue dans nos contrées et, certes, entendre chanter en autre chose que français ou anglais est rafraîchissant.

Ceci étant dit, cher Matyu, peut-être serait-il temps de passer à White Asterisk, Green Panoramisk ou, que sais-je, Pink Assurancetourisk...

Non ?


----------



## 'chon (24 Février 2012)

_Quelle belle journée pour dériver  :love:
Vers des possibles et néanmoins plein de mystère...  
So exited_
​[YOUTUBE]Njpw2PVb1c0[/YOUTUBE]

(Teo, ça devrait te plaire..)​


----------



## TiteLine (24 Février 2012)

[YOUTUBE]EqhTy5U4RVk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Février 2012)

[YOUTUBE]CW1kmKOiClw[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## 'chon (24 Février 2012)

Cinéma, beau cinéma, je voulais le passage du film qui va avec ce morceaux mais bon..
Dédicace à ce film et sa réalisatrice, bisous bisous
Et moi là, j'aurais désigné Noémie Lvovsky dans lApolloneed.. sans hésiter!
Et vive le cinéma!! 
1 rêve par seconde bordel!
Rejoignez-nous tous sur "Google etc.. " jusqu'à dimanche soir..  bisous
​[YOUTUBE]7qXa7Ppopgs[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## TiteLine (25 Février 2012)

[YOUTUBE]MgM-1r0X5Zc&[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2012)

Hommage à Iron Maiden de groupes de metal hongrois







http://itunes.apple.com/fr/album/somewhere-in-hungary/id390608859


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2012)

J'écoute le contenu de ce dossier musical, gracieusement offert par une amie, de la Pop des années 80


----------



## naas (26 Février 2012)

TiteLine a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]MgM-1r0X5Zc&[/YOUTUBE]



Bien avant tout le monde et avec une musique imparable :love:
Je viens d'écouter a nouveau melt et... Toujours aussi intense.
Ce Peter Gabriel est incroyable.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2012)

[YOUTUBE]Ir6PdC5leds[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## loustic (27 Février 2012)

Pas comme d'habitude, mais... comme d'habitude


----------



## vovaisdead (27 Février 2012)

....juste en passant.


[YOUTUBE]rJ-QY_rkJLI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## 'chon (27 Février 2012)

​
[YOUTUBE]S1jcM0YGGcU[/YOUTUBE]

_Signé Marcelle Prout :style:
_​


----------



## naas (28 Février 2012)

Mais dit donc elle n'est pas très contente la dame hein


----------



## wath68 (28 Février 2012)

The Veils - Nux Vomica

[YOUTUBE]YF4DRf6gA08[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## aCLR (29 Février 2012)

Sorti il y a quelques mois déjà, j'attendais un prix vert de la fnuk pour m'offrir la galette.
Bah c'est fait ! :love:
L'un n'empêche pas l'autre de Brigitte Fontaine rassemble quelques reprises en duo avec de grands noms de la chanson française et les rares inédits de l'album sont comme toujours délicieux à souhait


[youtube]lxJlPcCWqOs[/youtube]​


----------



## Anonyme (29 Février 2012)

Made In Germany 1995-2011 (Special Edition) Rammstein


----------



## naas (1 Mars 2012)

Pourquoi certaines vidéos ne sont pas lisibles sous iOS ?


----------



## la(n)guille (1 Mars 2012)

naas a dit:


> Pourquoi certaines vidéos ne sont pas lisibles sous iOS ?



Peut être parce qu'elles proviennent d'une source flash ...


----------



## TiteLine (1 Mars 2012)

J'ai presque terminé de remater la trilogie (version longue siouplé) et cela m'a donné envie de me replonger dans les OST. 


[YOUTUBE]XOykCYDMKBs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2012)

Dans la sélection de MP3 offerte par une amie, j'ai bien aimé ce titre, que j'avais déjà entendu en radio : &#1044;&#1077;&#1083;&#1100;&#1092;&#1080;&#1085; - &#1042;&#1077;&#1089;&#1085;&#1072; (Dolphin - Spring)

[YOUTUBE]P47V4SASwGc[/YOUTUBE]

​


----------



## thunderheart (2 Mars 2012)

[YOUTUBE]wGyGmXD3Abs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## vovaisdead (2 Mars 2012)

je lui donnerai bien un coup, sur la caisse claire.

[YOUTUBE]1TZU2MrbL_w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## teo (3 Mars 2012)

aCLR a dit:


> Sorti il y a quelques mois déjà, j'attendais un prix vert de la fnuk pour m'offrir la galette.
> Bah c'est fait ! :love:
> L'un n'empêche pas l'autre de Brigitte Fontaine rassemble quelques reprises en duo avec de grands noms de la chanson française et les rares inédits de l'album sont comme toujours délicieux à souhait
> ()



Ah Brigitte ! :love: _Je suis conne_ ! :rateau:

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Après James Vincent McMorrow et son _Early in the morning_ :love: je reste toujours dans ma période hivernale folk americana avec Bon Iver et leur session live (25mn, _Jagjaguwar Session_) sur le site de leur label 4AD, en HD, s'il vous plait (un coup de _DownloadHelper_ et hop, dans iTunes ).

Un pur régal et pour la peine, j'ai acheté les deux albums, _For Emma, Forever Ago_ et _Bon Iver_. 

[YOUTUBE]A9Tp5fl18Ho[/YOUTUBE]




++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

Et un avant-goût de la voix et des yeux de James Vincent, pour ma fillote


----------



## vovaisdead (3 Mars 2012)

'chon a dit:


> ​
> [YOUTUBE]S1jcM0YGGcU[/YOUTUBE]​






Tiens, je suis passé à côté de cet excellent titre, Merci Dr 'chon !


Et pour reprendre un intitulé croisé en ces lieux :_«kel cinéma.. non mais, écoutez vous!?»_

[YOUTUBE]_zeza1xeWKM[/YOUTUBE]


​


----------



## Pamoi (3 Mars 2012)

*CORONER !!!!!!!*


[YOUTUBE]yuRI_T5V194[/YOUTUBE]


​


vovaisdead a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]_zeza1xeWKM[/YOUTUBE]



*Appenzeller for ever !!!!!*


----------



## Nephou (3 Mars 2012)

Salut,

j'ai mis le cadenas &#8212; sans jeter la clef &#8212; pour vous inviter à faire un truc tout con : prendre le temps de lire les premières contributions à ce fil et réfléchir à la notion de &#8220;donner envie&#8221;. Pour ma part, me coltiner une collection d&#8217;inserts _youtruc_ ne me donne pas envie d'aller plus loin que l'image fixe, plus ou moins mal foutue, sensée introduire (aïe) la vidéo. Autant aller dans les _images animées sympa_.

Voilà, si vous pouviez faire un effort un peu plus grand que celui requis pour réaliser un copier-coller ça serait sympa pour les autres et les artistes que vous souhaitez présenter.

Pas besoin d'en faire des tartines non plus mais donnez un peu de contexte perso &#8212; même avec quelques faute pourvu que ce soit intelligible.

merci.


----------



## flotow (5 Mars 2012)

Nephou a dit:


> Salut,





Nephou a dit:


> j'ai mis le cadenas &#8212; sans jeter la clef &#8212; pour vous inviter à faire un truc tout con : prendre le temps de lire les premières contributions à ce fil et réfléchir à la notion de &#8220;donner envie&#8221;. Pour ma part, me coltiner une collection d&#8217;inserts _youtruc_ ne me donne pas envie d'aller plus loin que l'image fixe, plus ou moins mal foutue, sensée introduire (aïe) la vidéo. Autant aller dans les _images animées sympa_.


C'était vite fait quand même 



Nephou a dit:


> Voilà, si vous pouviez faire un effort un peu plus grand que celui requis pour réaliser un copier-coller ça serait sympa pour les autres et les artistes que vous souhaitez présenter.


:love:
Donc, pour rester dans le sujet&#8230;

Melissa Horn
:love::love::love::love::love::love: :love::love::love: :love::love::love::love::love::love:​
Artiste Suédoise, de Göteborg. Ne chante que en suédois (autant dire que&#8230; je ne comprends pas grand chose ).
Les chansons sont plutôt calmes. Guitar sèche, et tout plein de truc sympas :love:
Et puis elle a une voix&#8230; hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii

[YOUTUBE]<iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/PjIV2OFoSXs" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>[/YOUTUBE]​
J'ai eu la chance d'aller la voir en concert au Danemark&#8230;
:love::love::love::love::love::love: :love::love::love::love::love: :love::love::love::love::love::love: 















[YOUTUBE]<iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/NGghv7pexZU" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]<iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/RG9Dqaq4vio" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>[/YOUTUBE]​
Un dernier truc, elle ne veut par venir faire de concert en France car elle veut que les personnes comprennent ce qu'elle chante ! 
Mais :love: quand même.



Nephou a dit:


> Pas besoin d'en faire des tartines non plus mais donnez un peu de contexte perso &#8212; même avec quelques faute pourvu que ce soit intelligible.
> 
> merci.


Ça va, ça convient ? :love:
je prêche un convaincu hein ?  :love: :love: :love: :love: 

P.S : il faisait comment Roberto pour mettre plus de smiley  Je suis limité à 50 images/smiley :afraid:

* je découvert Melissa Horn par hasard sur Spotify en cherchant les concertos pour cors (horn)


----------



## vovaisdead (9 Mars 2012)

Merde.


J'ai pas de texte.


De toute façon on s'en branle , c'était même pas sous-titré, au départ, non?


[YOUTUBE]ST4lOmTauAo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## vovaisdead (11 Mars 2012)

Nan personne ?





Tant mieux .



Là  c'est  les vandelles..

[YOUTUBE]XYZh8VdNjiU[/YOUTUBE]


Quelle miûsik viôva ecourte,c ;p


----------



## SirDeck (11 Mars 2012)

Je m'intéresse à Yuja Wang en ce moment. Très jeune pianiste non seulement virtuose, mais qui imprime une vision assez personnelle des uvres qu'elle interprète (ce qui est rare a cet âge). Elle s'est rendu célèbre dans le milieux en remplaçant au pied levé des concertistes malades de très haut niveau (Argerich, Lupu, Perahia), elle emportait l'adhésion d'une audience difficile. Elle a également fait parlé d'elle en ayant des tenues pas très classiques  C'est la Agassi du récital 

Ici la vidéo est intéressante au niveau de la réalisation. Probablement deux réflexes servent de caméra. Le son est très bon. Cela se passe dans un magazin de piano, c'est très détendu. Justement les premiers morçeau sont ébauchées, elle est dans Gluck, vraiment dedans et puis elle s'arrête, elle n'est pas en représentation, c'est comme ça vient. Et puis Liszt, très vite elle est dedans et puis en plein orage elle arrête. Trois petites notes comme pour tester le piano d'exposition et commence Scriabin. Splendide. Là elle va au bout elle y est totalement tout de suite. Le passage au dernier Opus est tout à fait dans son style : après une tempête, une délicatesse, un piano si piano qu'il faut tendre l'oreille

[YOUTUBE]Kj3A0huSfP0[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## KARL40 (11 Mars 2012)

Rien de tel qu'un dimanche après midi pour zouker !
Mais avec quelque chose de malin et d'humain ...

Si comme moi vous n'êtes pas spécialement fan de musique des îles, ouvrez
quand même les oreilles (et les bras) à ce _gamin_ ....

[YOUTUBE]xwWI94CAwBk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## tatouille (12 Mars 2012)

KARL40 a dit:


> Rien de tel qu'un dimanche après midi pour zouker !
> Mais avec quelque chose de malin et d'humain ...
> 
> Si comme moi vous n'êtes pas spécialement fan de musique des îles, ouvrez
> ...



c'est ce que j'appele du motosecousse, c'est quand tu es derriere une chatte qui conduit 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 06h02 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 04h27 ----------




SirDeck a dit:


> Je m'intéresse à Yuja Wang en ce moment. Très jeune pianiste non seulement virtuose, mais qui imprime une vision assez personnelle des uvres qu'elle interprète (ce qui est rare a cet âge). Elle s'est rendu célèbre dans le milieux en remplaçant au pied levé des concertistes malades de très haut niveau (Argerich, Lupu, Perahia), elle emportait l'adhésion d'une audience difficile. Elle a également fait parlé d'elle en ayant des tenues pas très classiques  C'est la Agassi du récital
> 
> Ici la vidéo est intéressante au niveau de la réalisation. Probablement deux réflexes servent de caméra. Le son est très bon. Cela se passe dans un magazin de piano, c'est très détendu. Justement les premiers morçeau sont ébauchées, elle est dans Gluck, vraiment dedans et puis elle s'arrête, elle n'est pas en représentation, c'est comme ça vient. Et puis Liszt, très vite elle est dedans et puis en plein orage elle arrête. Trois petites notes comme pour tester le piano d'exposition et commence Scriabin. Splendide. Là elle va au bout elle y est totalement tout de suite. Le passage au dernier Opus est tout à fait dans son style : après une tempête, une délicatesse, un piano si piano qu'il faut tendre l'oreille
> 
> [YOUTUBE]Kj3A0huSfP0[/YOUTUBE]​



je ne sis pas d'acord desolé pour moi c'est un massacre aucune chaleur, freak


----------



## Average Joe (12 Mars 2012)

vovaisdead a dit:


> Nan personne ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ouais, ça a l'air sympa les Vandelles (rien à voir avec Philippe Vandelle ? :rateau:  ), quelque part entre les Mary Chain et les Cramps. Bon, on ne peut pas  dire que ça sonne hyper original mais au moins ne manque pas de  personnalité, on pourrait dire qu'ils ont des influences "au courant".


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2012)

&#1063;&#1077;&#1088;&#1085;&#1099;&#1081; &#1054;&#1073;&#1077;&#1083;&#1080;&#1089;&#1082;, &#1057;&#1091;&#1082;&#1072; ( salope )

[YOUTUBE]lS1uTIuNkoo[/YOUTUBE]

​


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2012)

Présentation :

Un artiste que j'écoute assez fréquemment, Sergeï Nagovitsin, il est classé dans le style &#1056;&#1091;&#1089;&#1089;&#1082;&#1080;&#1081; &#1096;&#1072;&#1085;&#1089;&#1086;&#1085; ( russian chanson, du français " chanson " ). Il a un timbre de voix assez intéressant. J'aime beaucoup. Pas dispo à ma connaissance sur iTunes mais dispo sur rumvi. Extraits de quelques-unes de ses chansons : 


[YOUTUBE]6bz9x3_Htk0[/YOUTUBE]



​


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (15 Mars 2012)

Pour ceux qui sont passé à côté de ce buzz de debut d'année.. "Walk Off The Earth" Un petit groupe canadien sympathique qui tourne depuis quelques années sur un concept de reprises.

Adaptations assez originales et vachement bien travaillées, celle qui suit a fait pas mal de bruit ! 

En plus ils ont des bonnes têtes on a envie de devenir leur pote 

Enjoy.

[YOUTUBE]d9NF2edxy-M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## silvio (21 Mars 2012)

Fais tourner Hobbes 



Average Joe a dit:


> Ouais, ça a l'air sympa les Vandelles (rien à voir avec Philippe Vandelle ? :rateau:  ), quelque part entre les Mary Chain et les Cramps. Bon, on ne peut pas  dire que ça sonne hyper original mais au moins ne manque pas de  personnalité, on pourrait dire qu'ils ont des influences "au courant".



En voyant J&MC et les Cramps en référence, je ne pouvais que me jeter dessus

Donc je plussoie pour ce morceau  ... les autres semblent quand même vachement moins Cramps, certains sonnant comme BRMC (et ce n'est pas une critique)

Quoiqu'il en soit ce Monsieur Vovaisdead a décidément du goût


----------



## boninmi (21 Mars 2012)

Normal que le mini bar soit en haut de ce fil ?


----------



## vovaisdead (23 Mars 2012)

silvio a dit:


> Quoiqu'il en soit ce monsieur vovaisdead est décidément un enfoiré



Je plussoie. : 



En parlant de foire, ici c'est trèeeees bikers en ce moment :



[YOUTUBE]YkrLbG4LKsI[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]sI5TTo3EL_w[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]UwMMC2zEnPw[/YOUTUBE]





Ah..... y'a pas de gros cubes sur la dernière.... c'est con, en effet.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2012)

C'est une personne du forum qui m'a fait redécouvrir cette artiste : Origa.

J'ai donc acheté ce best of sur iTunes pour avoir un aperçu, j&#8217;avais déjà écouté quelques morceaux avant et ça m'a plu. Le choix d'albums est plus important sur l'iTunes store japonais.

Best of Origa, ¥1500





​


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2012)

[YOUTUBE]J8OO1pGbRCs[/YOUTUBE]

Stena 1994​


----------



## naas (24 Mars 2012)

Monsieur vovoestmort merci. 
Dans le deuxième clip (moto plus têtes de mort) ils ont poussé le détail très loin en reprenant une jaguar de l'époque et pas n'importe laquelle, (de mémoire c'était la première avec des freins à disque ) je gratte le sujet et reviens vers vous. 
Mais alors donc ma question:
Ce groupe UK où USA


----------



## macinside (26 Mars 2012)

macinside a dit:


> le nouveau Roi de la Suède : Ta liberté de voler
> 
> [DM]xox1zi[/DM]



le nouveau roi de la suède 

[DM]xpgwm9[/DM]


----------



## bacman (26 Mars 2012)

[YOUTUBE]n7zyfArxibk&feature=player_embedded#![/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2012)

_Shamhan Daldaev - " &#1069;&#1090;&#1086; &#1050;&#1072;&#1074;&#1082;&#1072;&#1079; " _

[YOUTUBE]IxQqZdUXy6I[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Romuald (27 Mars 2012)

Nephou a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> j'ai mis le cadenas  sans jeter la clef  pour vous inviter à faire un truc tout con : prendre le temps de lire les premières contributions à ce fil et réfléchir à la notion de donner envie. Pour ma part, me coltiner une collection dinserts _youtruc_ ne me donne pas envie d'aller plus loin que l'image fixe, plus ou moins mal foutue, sensée introduire (aïe) la vidéo. Autant aller dans les _images animées sympa_.
> 
> ...



Retour à la case départ...


----------



## Toum'aï (27 Mars 2012)

Romuald a dit:


> Retour à la case départ...



Ouais passe ke : "&#1101;&#1090;&#1086; &#1088;&#1091;&#1089;&#1089;&#1082;&#1072;&#1103; &#1084;&#1091;&#1079;&#1099;&#1082;&#1072; &#1089;&#1091;&#1097;&#1077;&#1089;&#1090;&#1074;&#1091;&#1077;&#1090; &#1076;&#1086;&#1089;&#1090;&#1072;&#1090;&#1086;&#1095;&#1085;&#1086;" :sleep:


----------



## patlek (27 Mars 2012)

Bon, alors ce week-end, achat du nouveau "Malted milk", groupe nantais.

Probablement l' une des toutes meilleures formation hexagonale en matiere de soul / blues / funk.

Et comme ce sont les styles musicaux auquels j' adhère le plus...

Le teaser de l' album:

[YOUTUBE]2yOBQszmK4w[/YOUTUBE]

Il y a quelquues titre du CD sur you tube 

(Introduction a la guitare trés "BB king")

[YOUTUBE]2PHf_pAiSZs[/YOUTUBE]
(La batterie aurait du etre un peu plus légère sur le titre.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2012)

_Présentation 

_​_B.O de Outrage de Takeshi Kitano, compositeur : Keiichi Suzuki _

[YOUTUBE]64YFYGqudkw[/YOUTUBE]
​

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 01h20 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 01h16 ----------




Romuald a dit:


> Retour à la case départ...





Toum'aï a dit:


> Ouais passe ke ...:sleep:



Voulez-vous bien vous mêlez de vos affaires. Merci.


----------



## Romuald (28 Mars 2012)

Monsieur Matyu, 
A partir du moment où nous fréquentons ce forum, ce sont nos affaires. Visionner sur Youtube, je sais faire, pas la peine d'aller sur MacGé. 
Par contre avoir des pistes pour chercher à apprécier un truc qui ne me dit rien au premier abord, m'inciter à l'écouter jusqu'au bout alors qu'au bout de trois mesures j'ai l'impression d'avoir entendu le truc mille fois, ça j'apprécie. Faire partager ce n'est pas balancer dans la gueule.


----------



## Toum'aï (28 Mars 2012)

Romuald a dit:


> Monsieur Matyu, Faire partager ce n'est pas balancer dans la gueule.



&#1087;&#1086;&#1083;&#1085;&#1086;&#1089;&#1090;&#1100;&#1102; &#1089;&#1086;&#1075;&#1083;&#1072;&#1089;&#1077;&#1085; !


----------



## tatouille (29 Mars 2012)

Toum'aï a dit:


> &#1087;&#1086;&#1083;&#1085;&#1086;&#1089;&#1090;&#1100;&#1102; &#1089;&#1086;&#1075;&#1083;&#1072;&#1089;&#1077;&#1085; !



tu veux dire que Matyu il est un peu simplet comme un metalleuxe et qu'il a une petite bite :love::love::love::love::love:


----------



## naas (29 Mars 2012)

tatouille a dit:


> tu veux dire que Matyu il est un peu simplet comme un metalleuxe et qu'il a une petite bite :love::love::love::love::love:



finalement c'est moins grossier en russe qu'en français cette phrase 
bon matyu c'est vrai que ... comment dire .. ah voila j'ai trouvé !

donc en france nous avons plein de petits groupes sympas des musicos deglingos qui font des clips sympas, bon ça va pas peter loin mais comme c'est en français on passe un bon petit moment et voila sans plus.

Mais en russe ou en ''pasfrançais'' c'est déjà moins motivant


----------



## Nephou (29 Mars 2012)

Dites-donc, c&#8217;est le printemps qui explique cela ? Une montée de sève peut-être ? Allez hop, douche froide et glaçons pour tout le monde.


----------



## JPTK (29 Mars 2012)

Voilà une qui aurait mérité d'être aux victoires de la musique, plutôt que cette déplorable sélection, mais elle avait pas sorti d'album en 2011. Cependant son 1er album éponyme est vraiment succulent !! Le 2e plus rock'roll tout en gardant l'esprit du 1er est sorti le 26 mars numériquement, il sera dispo dans les bacs le 2 avril, il est en écoute sur deezer en attendant.

Souvent qualifiée d'un réducteur "Piaf manouche", elle est bien plus que ça, une énergie folle, des textes (du guitariste) excellents, souvent très drôles, très justes ou alors très émouvant, bref que du bon. J'adore cette fille ! :love:

La vidéo qui la résume le mieux selon moi :

[YOUTUBE]KcpZA2FEw60[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pamoi (30 Mars 2012)

Bon, M. Nephou, je suis désolé, je l'avoue bien volontiers: faire des phrases, décrire un sentiment ou une pensée (fût-elle la mienne) n'est pas mon truc.
Je n'ai aucun talent de critique (à ne pas confondre avec vieux con, domaine où j'excelle, en revanche), d'écrivain (ni même d'écrivaillon) d'analyste ou de philosophe des arts. 
J'aime bien balancer des trucs qui me plaisent, sans avoir la capacité intellectuelle d'expliquer pourquoi ils me plaisent.

Donc, pour en venir à nos moutons, j'ai vu un film (néo-zélandais) il y a peu qui m'a enchanté: Eagle vs shark. Un régal. (si vous êtes intéressés et que vous voulez savoir de quoi ça parle, Google est votre ami, comme d'hab).

Le truc ci-dessous est un titre de The Phoenix Foundation, extrait de la bande originale dudit film et j'aime bien, et c'est tout. 

[YOUTUBE]kgyWhlXQ1cY[/YOUTUBE]​
*J'aime bien, et c'est tout !!!​*


----------



## vovaisdead (30 Mars 2012)

Romuald a dit:


> Retour à la case départ...





Toum'aï a dit:


> bla...





Romuald a dit:


> bla...





Toum'aï a dit:


> bla...





naas a dit:


> bla...





Pamoi a dit:


> bla...





Bah oui mais non.

De toute manière, la meilleure façon de suivre ce fil est d'activer l'option «ignorer tous les autres participants» comme ça on est certain d'avoir un fil tout beau tout propre, rien qu'avec des titres à soi qu'on aime. 

Non ?

--------------------------------------------
Sur celui là je peux encore rien dire... l'album n'est pas encore sorti.







*BJM - Aufheben* (A paraître début mai).

Et un presound, pour patienter:

[YOUTUBE]FR3H8TY3iGg[/YOUTUBE]


De rien.


----------



## thunderheart (30 Mars 2012)

[YOUTUBE]EGGYSjJ9Fhs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Romuald (30 Mars 2012)

vovaisdead a dit:


> Bah oui mais non.
> 
> De toute manière, la meilleure façon de suivre ce fil est d'activer l'option «ignorer tous les autres participants» comme ça on est certain d'avoir un fil tout beau tout propre, rien qu'avec des titres à soi qu'on aime.
> 
> Non ?


A mon avis, 
t'as pas fri, 
passke t'as rien compris.


Tant pis.


----------



## vovaisdead (30 Mars 2012)

Romuald a dit:


> A mon avis,
> t'as pas fri,
> passke t'as rien compris.
> 
> ...




Car il y avait quelque chose à comprendre ?
Ah oui ?!


----------



## aCLR (30 Mars 2012)

Bah moi dès que le soleil pointe le bout de ses rayons, je ne peux m'empêcher de fredonner.
Fredonner, remanier les paroles sans toucher au refrain de ce simple pour ainsi dire magique.
Et l'espace d'un moment, sous cette chaleur revenue, je suis elle&#8230; :style:


----------



## tatouille (30 Mars 2012)

aCLR a dit:


> Bah moi dès que le soleil pointe le bout de ses rayons, je ne peux m'empêcher de fredonner.
> Fredonner, remanier les paroles sans toucher au refrain de ce simple pour ainsi dire magique.
> Et l'espace d'un moment, sous cette chaleur revenue, je suis elle :style:



[YOUTUBE]rPLc0orymNI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## vovaisdead (30 Mars 2012)

tatouille a dit:


> Voilà donc une réponse fort grossière





Certes. Je n'arriverais pas mieux, mais au moins j'aurais essayé:

[YOUTUBE]NW11oIopAeY[/YOUTUBE]


Murdue, en fait c'est même pas grossier..... désolé !


----------



## JPTK (30 Mars 2012)

vovaisdead a dit:


> Sur celui là je peux encore rien dire... l'album n'est pas encore sorti.
> 
> 
> Et un presound, pour patienter:
> ...



Ouai en gros tu présentes rien quoi, le post de néphou n'aura servi à rien.


----------



## vovaisdead (30 Mars 2012)

JPTK a dit:


> Ouai en gros tu présentes rien quoi, le post de néphou n'aura servi à rien.



C'est bon , tu peux aussi m'ajouter sur ta liste d'ignorés.


----------



## tatouille (30 Mars 2012)

JPTK a dit:


> Ouai en gros tu présentes rien quoi, le post de néphou n'aura servi à rien.



mwoullalaaaaaaaaa c'est l'hôpital qui se moque de la charité :love:


----------



## tatouille (31 Mars 2012)

[YOUTUBE]FtqyWBLddHw[/YOUTUBE]

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 05h21 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 05h13 ----------

[YOUTUBE]6S8oxYBI47I[/YOUTUBE]

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 05h33 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 05h21 ----------

[YOUTUBE]6q6T0j-hGGg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## naas (31 Mars 2012)

Je viens d'écouter sur canal un certain trombone shorty. 
J'ai été époustouflé par ces messieurs. Un tour de Google plus tard pour m'apercevoir que le phénomène n'est pas nouveau et d'Orléans enfin la nouvelle 
Je recommande à tout possesseur d'oreille de les tendre. 
C'est pour votre bien


----------



## JPTK (31 Mars 2012)

tatouille a dit:


> mwoullalaaaaaaaaa c'est l'hôpital qui se moque de la charité :love:



Tu déconnes ? J'ai fait l'effort de présenter Carmen Maria Vega moi


----------



## tatouille (31 Mars 2012)

JPTK a dit:


> Tu déconnes ? J'ai fait l'effort de présenter Carmen Maria Vega moi



bah oui  elle est sympa mais je prefere sa soeur electra


----------



## JPTK (31 Mars 2012)

tatouille a dit:


> bah oui  elle est sympa mais je prefere sa soeur electra



J'ai dû chercher sur gogole, t'as des gouts de chiottes en la matière en plus ! :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2012)

Cette discussion était à la base faite pour faire découvrir et partager la musique que l'on écoute et c'est précisément ce que j'ai fait, j'ai d'ailleurs été contacté par une personne du forum qui souhaitait en connaitre d&#8217;avantage sur la musique que je postais. 

Je reconnais que juste poster un lien youtube sans texte d'explication ça n'aide pas mais parfois on ne souhaite tout simplement pas faire une présentation en bonne et due forme. La musique parle d'elle même, on aime ou pas. Mais un minimum de présentation est je crois nécessaire, sans doute.


----------



## tatouille (1 Avril 2012)

JPTK a dit:


> J'ai dû chercher sur gogole, t'as des gouts de chiottes en la matière en plus ! :rateau:



salaud  

hey @Matyu prend un chewgum c'est pas grave tout le monde se fait bacher un jours ou l'autre ce n'est pas mechant c'est de l'humour, il est aussi important de savoir se meler a une communauté et de pas etre le lunettard chiant qui te dit comment pisser alors arrete donc de bouder et de faire ton peteux et revient avec de la bonne humeur


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2012)

tatouille a dit:


> salaud  hey @Matyu prend un chewgum c'est pas grave tout le monde se fait bacher un jours ou l'autre ce n'est pas mechant c'est de l'humour



J'ai bien compris pour l'humour, par contre pour le chewing gum, non, là c'est la pause clope


----------



## fedo (1 Avril 2012)

[YOUTUBE]iErNRBTPbEc[/YOUTUBE]

le Jack White post White Stripes est arrivé. c'est commercial mais bien foutu et soigné.
j'aime bien les sonorités, la mélodie et les paroles, bref le charme opère.
et en plus ça a le goût de ne pas être trop long.


----------



## LeProf (1 Avril 2012)

*2Cellos​*
Je les ai découvert il y a peu et j'ai vraiment été emballé par leur performance.
Ce groupe s'est formé en janvier 2011 et est constitué de 2 violoncellistes. Ils ont percé immédiatement après avoir uploadé sur youtube une vidéo où ils reprennaient "Smooth criminal" de Mickael Jackson. Cette vidéo a été vu plus de 5 millions de fois et leur a permis de signer un contrat avec Sony ainsi que d'être pris part Elton John en première partie de sa tournée mondiale.

Ils ont étoffé leurs reprises avec notamment des morceaux de U2, Muse, Sting, Coldplay, Nirvana, ACDC, ....

maintenant quelques morceaux:

[YOUTUBE]zyCiEYFZkoc&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]jS826PwLHdQ&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## yvos (1 Avril 2012)

LeProf a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]jS826PwLHdQ&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]​




Ah oui, tout à fait dans la lignée: des jeunes propres sur eux, qui font des performances très léchées :love:

Aussi élégants que leurs prédécesseurs  

[YOUTUBE]VVggmpomhy4[/YOUTUBE]

Extrait de 1991 : the year punk broke, sortie en VHS dans les 90's et rééditée courant 2011 :

[YOUTUBE]oapsnj4qmg4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## patlek (1 Avril 2012)

Direction, la jamaique!
 Des p'tits jeunes , le groupe a été formé en 1955; et toujours bon pied bon oeil!!

[YOUTUBE]7uQWLdcJFxg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## silvio (2 Avril 2012)

Dans la veine Cage The Elephant mais côté Grands Bretons

[YOUTUBE]i1d8nFNdTys[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2012)

Black Obelisk - The Blue Bird ( extrait du nouvel album )

[YOUTUBE]U9pgoJsfK00[/YOUTUBE]

​


----------



## SirDeck (3 Avril 2012)

J'ai découvert cet artiste par hasard en regardant la fabrication jour après jour du spectacle de Découflé, Ocotopus. Il y avait ces deux types qui composaient la musique au fur et à mesure alors que les danseurs et le chorégraphe travaillaient les différentes scènes. La musique était étonnante, variée, contemporaine sans être classique Comme le dit Bashung, "_C'est curieux, on ne pourrait pas dire : c'est un mélange de ça et de ça, c'est plus Ils vont chercher un point qui est complètement ailleurs, quelque chose qui ressemblerait à rien. Et ça, c'est intéressant_". Il compose souvent dans une langue qu'il a inventée pour des voix très variées souvent en Haute-contre. Il utilise l'informatique pour faire un orchestre à lui tout seulen live. Il fait un peu martien mais sa musique me trotte dans la tête longtemps.

[YOUTUBE]2iiK4Ps4a_o[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## vovaisdead (5 Avril 2012)

En ces temps où le moindre son proposé est directement soumis à la vindicte de tous les flagorneurs jugeant de la qualité d'un titre uniquement par son nombre de «like it» , je me suis dit qu'il vous serait agréable que je partage à vos ouïes ce talent certes déjà fort connu, mais pourtant si peu cité en ces lieux, je parle du Grand Ricky Martin:

[YOUTUBE]p47fEXGabaY[/YOUTUBE]



_«Elle a en superstitions, les chats noirs et poupées vaudou 
Je me sens une premonition cette fille va me faire tomber 
Elle est dans de nouvelles sensations, de nouveaux coups de pied et les bougies 
Elle a une nouvelle dépendance pour chaque jour et de nuit 

Elle vous fera prendre votre déshabillés et aller danser sous la pluie 
Elle vous fera vivre sa vie folle 
Mais elle va emporter votre douleur 
Comme une balle dans votre cerveau ...»_


Une mélodie redoutable, une chorégraphie sans pareil, des paroles d'un synthétisme absolu... 

Que dire de plus ? 
Je ne vois pas. 

Ah si, JPTK, ça te plait là ? J'en amènes suffisamment ? On peut faire péter le Crémant ?


----------



## KARL40 (5 Avril 2012)

Excellente bande son du film "Broken flowers".
Mélange de jazz et de musique traditionnelle éthiopienne.

Ne reste plus qu'à écouter bien fort !

[YOUTUBE]OdFis_rN8yg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Avril 2012)

Quand les deux fondateurs de Depeche Mode, Vince Clarke et Martin Gore se retrouvent, ça donne un son électro minimaliste qui n'est pas sans rappeler Kraftwerk et certains vieux instrus de Depeche Mode.
Du bonheur


----------



## fedo (6 Avril 2012)

sur le nouvel album solo de Lee Ranaldo, voici une petite pépite digne des meilleures productions de Sonic Youth (le groupe d'origine de Mister Ranaldo):

[YOUTUBE]6dqTJrBemn4[/YOUTUBE]

pour ma part, l'album est orienté trop pop mais il y a de bons moments et ce titre en constitue le sommet à mon avis humble avis.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (10 Avril 2012)

[youtube]Seov2Rw9jlU[/youtube]


----------



## 'chon (12 Avril 2012)

*Pour le rouge*​[YOUTUBE]JkhqeNM4JMU[/YOUTUBE]

​ _*Pour les coups*_​ [YOUTUBE]aU-kBxIy8cI[/YOUTUBE]

​


----------



## vovaisdead (13 Avril 2012)

[YOUTUBE]7vjsoPZDpLg[/YOUTUBE]




_A part ça: là ou ailleurs._


----------



## Pamoi (13 Avril 2012)

Extrait d'un double album qui se décompose en 2 parties:

1 - ce qu'il y a avant ça
2 - ce qu'il y a après ça

[YOUTUBE]bDC3ade3JxU[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Romuald (13 Avril 2012)

'chon a dit:


> *Pour le rouge*
> ​ _*Pour les coups*_​


Je préfère le rouge aux coups, au propre comme au figuré d'ailleurs


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2012)

Là j'écoute une vieillerie ( 2002 ) du groupe Lacuna Coil. Comalies. Certains morceaux sont pas mal. Lacuna Coil est un groupe de metal italien créé à Milan. J'ai pas encore décidé si je prends le dernier album ( Dark Adrenaline ) .


​


----------



## Pamoi (14 Avril 2012)

Extrait d'un disque faisant partie d'une discographie qui se décompose en 2 parties:

1 - ce qu'il y a avant ça, et qui est vachement bien
2 - ce qu'il y a après ça, et qui est vachement bien

[YOUTUBE]S5P63qGTm_g[/YOUTUBE]

Et puis y'a ça, qui est vachement bien aussi.​


----------



## LeProf (14 Avril 2012)

*Dyonisos​*
on ne les présente plus..... c'est le premier single de leur dernier album. Je ne l'ai pas encore acheté mais je sens que je ne vais pas tarder !

[YOUTUBE]fq62cSE2JiU[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Alex666 (14 Avril 2012)

summertime, Ella et louis, tellement beau

[YOUTUBE]MIDOEsQL7lA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## teo (15 Avril 2012)

The Orb, Live 93

Re-découverte de cet album bien barré, tout ambiance et folie, avec de multiples références aux artistes les ayant influencés. Finesse, joie de vivre, dimanche matin, _just chill out, this is The Orb_



​


et ce qui tourne en boucle sur ma platine depuis 1 mois, Woodkid, j'ai tellement aimé que j'ai craqué pour le EP en vinyl au format 7" :love: (identique à l'EP en vente sur le Store)

Yoann Lemoine est un surdoué  _Iron_ est une tuerie (à même pas deux euros !). Voix et musique. Les remixes sont excellents :love:



​


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (16 Avril 2012)

[youtube]q5qHUUbOMnA[/youtube]


----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Avril 2012)

teo a dit:


> The Orb, Live 93
> 
> Re-découverte de cet album bien barré, tout ambiance et folie, avec de multiples références aux artistes les ayant influencés. Finesse, joie de vivre, dimanche matin, _just chill out, this is The Orb_
> 
> ...



Ils ont fait un excellent EP avec Gilmour à la guitare en 2010


----------



## kolargol31 (16 Avril 2012)

[YOUTUBE]<iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/zU97FbKVH_c" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>[/YOUTUBE]

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h12 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h11 ----------

[YOUTUBE]zU97FbKVH_c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bigdidou (16 Avril 2012)

Parti léger aérer les enfants en Bretagne. Ça permet de revenir aux fondamentaux.
Ça date de 2010, déjà... Le suivant ne devrait pas tarder.

[YOUTUBE]JmmwpPvd798[/YOUTUBE]

Et toujours merci à iTunes pour sa bibliothèque électro-indu incroyable...

Ah, oui, extrait du "dernier" Front Line Assembly.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (17 Avril 2012)

[youtube]37h-5S1DNnk[/youtube]


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Avril 2012)

T'es vraiment un rigolo, toi.


----------



## wath68 (18 Avril 2012)

Zambri.
2 soeurs qui aiment bien faire mumuse avec leurs machines.
Influences :  The Cure, Aphex Twin, Kate Bush, Nine Inch Nails, Giorgio Moroder, ...

Un morceau de leur premier EP, Glossolalia, dispo sur iTunes.

[YOUTUBE]cgOjX8_FSSc[/YOUTUBE]

Leur premier album, House Of Baasa, est sorti le 10 avril (sur iTunes), et je le trouve génial.

Bonus : une version live sur Vimeo


----------



## Bigdidou (19 Avril 2012)

Un truc à la fois inspiré de Kate Bush et de NIN, il fallait que je regade ton clip...Et bien à mon avis, la description est bien trouvée (même si je connais pas bien Kate Bush) !
... et l'ensemble étonnant, mais qui vaut le détour, bien que pas pas assez (pas du tout) indus pour moi (puisque tu évoques NIN).
Merci pour la découverte, je vais les suivre.


Par contre, le clip, il est indéfendable...


----------



## wath68 (19 Avril 2012)

La comparaison avec NIN et Kate Bush c'est une phrase que j'ai lu et qui m'avait frappé, étant très grand fan des deux.
Peut être NIN à cause du coté "métallique" du morceau...

Personnellement j'aurais été incapable de fournir une description pour le clip ci-dessus.

Sinon, pour ne pas flooder 
un autre morceau, un peu plus "conventionnel", avec un clip splendide

Oui, je les aime ces deux frangines.


----------



## wath68 (19 Avril 2012)

Ok, à Coachella, il y avait Tupac.
Mouais bon, ça ne m'a pas impressionné plus que ça.

Par contre là, WOW la mega-claque.

Grace Potter and the Nocturnals - Nothing But The Water (Coachella, 2012)
[YOUTUBE]x7ZfqSpKjFE[/YOUTUBE]

Je crois qu'à 01:28 j'ai eu un mini-orgasme


----------



## Lio70 (19 Avril 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U202Ug2XLAA


----------



## kolargol31 (19 Avril 2012)

pour ceux qui aiment le très bon trip hop:

[YOUTUBE]9JotndMyINE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## 'chon (19 Avril 2012)

"Influences :  The Cure, Aphex Twin, Kate Bush, Nine Inch Nails, Giorgio Moroder, ..."


_May be Cocteau Twins_

[YOUTUBE]Xr8u0VeHWVw[/YOUTUBE]

:love:​


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2012)

Pour ceux là qui aiment la techno avec un style du Caucase :love:

[YOUTUBE]KdMtbJCvpzk[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]H0-dpUs06fQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pamoi (19 Avril 2012)

Pour ceux qui aiment le twist (avec des images qui bougent ...... ) 

[YOUTUBE]aLZl6R7JGCc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## vovaisdead (20 Avril 2012)

*Candy Mountain*


_De Robert Frank, Rudy Wurlitzer - Canada, États-Unis - 1987 - 1h31min
Avec Harris Yulin, Kevin J. O Connor, Tom Waits, Jayne Eastwood, Nancy Fish, Jim Jarmusch, Roberts Blossom, Rita MacNeil, Bulle Ogier, Joe Strummer

Rêvant de devenir une rock star, Julius part à la recherche d'Elmore Silk, dont les guitares sont devenues inestimables depuis qu'il a fui New York pour préserver son intégrité d'artiste. Son périple se déroule au rythme de chansons, à travers les cultures américaines et canadiennes._







Entre un roadmovie façon Kerouac et un Stranger Than Paradise, un film bien envoyé accompagné d'une bande son mortelle (strummer, waits) :love:


----------



## kolargol31 (20 Avril 2012)

On continue avec un autre ARCHIVE:

[YOUTUBE]o22fi65e-6I[/YOUTUBE]

Même si on ne pense pas aimer c'est à écouter, il y a une âme dans ce morceau, oui oui je vous le dis!


----------



## ergu (22 Avril 2012)

Découvert vendredi dernier en première partie de LOFOFORA - du punk-rock qui bouge bien - avec un hurleur excellent.

[YOUTUBE]1d1oBd0njGg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## kolargol31 (22 Avril 2012)

A écouter très très fort:

[YOUTUBE]FbfmWJBl6Qg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bigdidou (22 Avril 2012)

ergu a dit:


> Découvert vendredi dernier en première partie de LOFOFORA - du punk-rock qui bouge bien - avec un hurleur excellent



C'est très sympa. Entre Les Rats et Trust, avec un côté Bonvoisin des débuts du hurleur.
Mais tu dis pas ce que c'est !

[YOUTUBE]0zSBWn7QAnQ[/YOUTUBE]

Ah, oui, et pour les quelques-uns, au fond, qui se souviendraient pas...

[YOUTUBE]WfD8Dnh2xho[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ergu (23 Avril 2012)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Mais tu dis pas ce que c'est !



Oups.

TAGADA JONES

Voilà - c'est fait.


----------



## wath68 (23 Avril 2012)

Stumbleine - Ember

Une description ? ...Trip-Hop, Chill Out, Minimal, ... pfff j'en sais rien.

[YOUTUBE]d3_x2Q90tfI[/YOUTUBE]

EP en download (free ou "tu-donnes-ce-que-tu-veux") ici :
http://stumbleine.bandcamp.com/album/rose-tinted-ep


----------



## naas (23 Avril 2012)

Enjoy la musique d'apres Kim un week end en suisse

[YOUTUBE]4HeLAzPYcko[/YOUTUBE]

:love:​


----------



## Mobyduck (24 Avril 2012)

AC/DC - Shoot To Thrill

[YOUTUBE]AauN_kCU9NU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## naas (24 Avril 2012)

Ce qui est marrant avec acdc c'est qu'ils ne sont pas has been malgré leur grand âge, être est ce du au sentiment d'honnêteté des loustics.


----------



## teo (27 Avril 2012)

Carbon Airways

Les sales gosses commencent toujours plus jeunes: la sur et le frère, 15 et 14 ans, Éléonore et Enguerrand, funs et brutaux, vous explosent les oreilles dans un combo electro metal indus qui donne envie de les voir en live.
Les très jeunes bizontins ont été invités au Ultra Music Festival 2012 de Miami il y a quelques semaines.
Petit béguin pour leur _Bad fate_ et le _Cemtex edit_.

Quelques remixes offerts sur leur page Soundcloud.
Leur dernier EP, _Oxydizer_, sur Deezer.

[YOUTUBE]C_nGwi-pNx0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2012)

Hard rock français : Trust - Certitude solitude

[YOUTUBE]0iiSMXxMGvE[/YOUTUBE]

Heavy metal russe : Black Obelisk - Seul

[YOUTUBE]UQ4M297mpfI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2012)

*Iron Maiden, The Wicker Man (Live At Estadio Nacional, Santiago)   *​ 

[YOUTUBE]vLIu3DvUbiI[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Pamoi (1 Mai 2012)

[YOUTUBE]bNlNZ2T9EeY&ob=av2n[/YOUTUBE]

Avec notre futur président et sa perruque en guest incognito  à 00:28


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2012)

Pamoi a dit:


> Avec notre futur président et sa perruque en guest incognito  à 00:28



Il y a un peu de ça, c'est vrai.


----------



## Etienne000 (1 Mai 2012)

Une de mes chansons préférées 

[YOUTUBE]837GQa93Sno[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## KARL40 (3 Mai 2012)

Le nouveau TINDERSTICKS "Something Rain" ...

La voix de Stuart Staple, le son langoureux ...
Excellent album !

[YOUTUBE]Ij9oZgTA1EM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## kolargol31 (4 Mai 2012)

un duo de tuerie:

[YOUTUBE]BoEKWtgJQAU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## JPTK (4 Mai 2012)

Je l'ai déjà présentée, voici 3 titres de Carmen Maria Vega (La marquise - On s'en fout - Invité chez moi) au Djamel comedy club et là le son est super bon ! On entend enfin bien la basse (jolies lignes d'ailleurs), la gretch est à l'honneur et la voix de Carmen est top, ça dépote !! (c'est autre chose que le son de taratata )

[YOUTUBE]9HVK5c8Mt_w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ziommm (4 Mai 2012)

[YOUTUBE]5rOq5ilGfUo[/YOUTUBE]

Je viens de découvrir cet artiste, et c'est bon.


----------



## jpmiss (4 Mai 2012)

[YOUTUBE]eBShN8qT4lk[/YOUTUBE]

FUCK YEAH!


----------



## vovaisdead (5 Mai 2012)

[YOUTUBE]Z6zqYSezqwo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## DeepDark (5 Mai 2012)

Sept titres et hop, on tombe sur ça :

[YOUTUBE]WOrwJ7HHyyE[/YOUTUBE]

pis bon l'intro toussa&#8230;

[YOUTUBE]mL03Js5X5W0[/YOUTUBE]

Aie :casse: !

[YOUTUBE]4E0BpWZWXpE[/YOUTUBE]

Et merde les Sonics&#8230;

[YOUTUBE]Du3WxrMytJA[/YOUTUBE]

etc&#8230;


----------



## fedo (6 Mai 2012)

l'album solo de Jack White est N°1 aux US et au Royaume-Uni (devant Adele)

j'adore !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

un bon petit Jack White pour la route:
[YOUTUBE]h77lNWVxfSY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## naas (6 Mai 2012)

fedo a dit:


> l'album solo de Jack White est N°1 aux US et au Royaume-Uni (devant Adele)
> 
> j'adore !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


N'importe quel album qui passe devant Adèle est d'utilité publique 
Si en plus c'est jacquo qui s'y Colle :style:


----------



## thunderheart (6 Mai 2012)

Deux très belles versions du magnifique Wild is the Wind (lyrics Ned Washington / Music Dimitri Tiomkin), chanson écrite pour le film du même nom de George Cukor...

[YOUTUBE]c1_D5gef72A[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]VbpMpRq6DV4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## House M.D. (7 Mai 2012)

X Japan - Art of Life

[YOUTUBE]0eqmkgSeYjI[/YOUTUBE]

Désolé de pas avoir mis d'image, mais c'est le seul lien que j'ai trouvé avec la version complète...

Je ne l'avais jamais écoutée sur mon nouvel ensemble... Je découvre de nouvelles émotions qui me donnent la larme à l'&#339;il... Tant de profondeur... Magique...


----------



## kolargol31 (7 Mai 2012)

[YOUTUBE]qORYO0atB6g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mobyduck (9 Mai 2012)

[YOUTUBE]4isaEqt4o4I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## DeepDark (15 Mai 2012)

[YOUTUBE]vHfWjYSwK9c[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]mMWNwHof0kc[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]W5gx_b_XCvY[/YOUTUBE]

et avec des piailleuses
Gimme some (more)?
​


----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Mai 2012)

fedo a dit:


> l'album solo de Jack White est N°1 aux US et au Royaume-Uni (devant Adele)
> 
> j'adore !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



Suis-je le seul à penser que le talent de ce mec est extrêmement surestimé ?


----------



## thunderheart (16 Mai 2012)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Suis-je le seul à penser que le talent de ce mec est extrêmement surestimé ?



Well, je n'osais pas le dire !
Je n'ai jamais accroché, ni vraiment apprécié son jeu de guitare.
Je sais, les goûts et les couleurs... mais il manque (à mon goût) de musicalité, de fluidité....
On va se faire des amis sur ce coup là, je le sens bien. :love:

J'ai tenté d'écouter sa dernière production, mais sans grande motivation.
Vite écouté, vite oublié.


----------



## Romuald (16 Mai 2012)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Suis-je le seul à penser que le talent de ce mec est extrêmement surestimé ?


Je ne connaissais pas. A l'écoute de ce truc (je ne trouve pas le mot exact) 
- j'ai eu mal aux oreilles au bout de 5 secondes. Ce son pourri-métallique-sursaturé est épouvantable. Les autres morceaux du monsieur sont de la même eau ?
- j'ai quand même continué pour voir si ça changeait, si c'était une accroche initiale, et j'ai coupé à 1'40, j'ai suffisament d'acouphènes comme ça.

Dommage car avec un bon son ça serait plus audible que bien des daubes rabachées en boucle avant la prochaine daube. Mais pour l'instant je posterai plutôt ce machin dans 'Kelle musique n'écoutez-vous pas' :rose:


----------



## thunderheart (17 Mai 2012)

C'est avec une émotion sincère et non feinte que je partage avec vous cette magnifique chanson extraite du dernier album de Daniel Darc, chanteur des feus Taxi Girl, rescapé des années électriques...

[YOUTUBE]ehAcra6XqPU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## thunderheart (17 Mai 2012)

Un dernier au revoir à la BELLE 

[YOUTUBE]NtijEvxo5cc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## teo (17 Mai 2012)

1983, first date with Donna Summer.
Very _Hot stuff_.

_Love to love you_, baby, wherever you are.


----------



## ziommm (17 Mai 2012)

[YOUTUBE]XHs99iVpnXU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## KARL40 (21 Mai 2012)

Le folk très pop des HERMAN DUNE.

Extrait de leur dernier LP "Strange Moosic" sorti il y a un an ...

[YOUTUBE]hY_wuw2u5lY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ClementD (22 Mai 2012)

Dan Auerbach - le mec de The Black Keys, en solo, du bon blues/rock

[YOUTUBE]7j9Y0IUk5-M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## boninmi (24 Mai 2012)

[YOUTUBE]Kc7A42Q48Hw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## TiteLine (24 Mai 2012)

[YOUTUBE]Uvwl7INZykc[/YOUTUBE]



:love::love::love:


----------



## vovaisdead (25 Mai 2012)

[YOUTUBE]u6d8eKvegLI[/YOUTUBE]

Ici  c'est l'été.


----------



## hegemonikon (25 Mai 2012)

Je suis de retour  mais je préfère cette version sublime de 1967:

[YOUTUBE]tStR19jxS-I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## patlek (25 Mai 2012)

Dans la famille Muddy Waters, celui qui serait son fils le plus agé


Né en 54, il sort son premier disque.

Du blues trés classique, mais c' est bien fait.

mud morganfield=

[YOUTUBE]HzlU5EQ7Wjg[/YOUTUBE]

Il y avait un autre fils de Muddy Waters, qui était interressant, mais il me semble avoir lu qu' il avait abandonné la musique:

Big Bill Morganfield:

[YOUTUBE]oI0EuA0GPKs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## naas (26 Mai 2012)

Il est minuit 9, lipad me ballade des pages en pages web
L'A110 50 est en ligne de mire et mogwai tourne en fond
Les hf2 calés pour l'immersion et ce titre qui tourne en rond:
I know who you are but who I'm I ?
Tellement vrai.
Je sais qui tu es mais moi qui je suis ?

Décidément glasgow me manque, du horse shoe a Idc en passant par le bewley's ou l'Ugc

I miss you badly.


----------



## macinside (26 Mai 2012)

dans quelques minutes il y a Metallica en live depuis Lisbonne sur youtube http://www.youtube.com/rockinrio?feature=inp-lt-rof :love:


----------



## fedo (27 Mai 2012)

tuerie Mark Lanegan Band live ici.


----------



## naas (30 Mai 2012)

rien que le nom du site web :love: 4AD


----------



## yvos (31 Mai 2012)

The Melvins / The talking horse

:love:

[YOUTUBE]iuu6ysSzMow[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## kolargol31 (1 Juin 2012)

[YOUTUBE]eY-eyZuW_Uk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CRISPEACE (2 Juin 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H1iv6lof5JM&t=34s


----------



## naas (6 Juin 2012)

Il y en qui balisent ici


----------



## jpmiss (6 Juin 2012)

[YOUTUBE]PBsfuN7kefE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## kolargol31 (6 Juin 2012)

[YOUTUBE]5EEhXhGcX0k[/YOUTUBE]

A ecouter fort


----------



## Ed_the_Head (7 Juin 2012)

Pfiouuu, ça fait des années que je n'ai pas posté dans ce fil. Teo passe de temps en temps à ce que je vois. 

J'aime bien le label Ninjatune, mais ça se voit. J'ai paumé un vieux podcast solidsteel, et j'aimerais bien le retrouver. C'est facile, c'est un de ceux numéroté entre le 20 et le 60 avec Aceyalone. C'était pour la sortie de son album Magnificient City. Il y a dans ce podcast une version de Supahero&#8230; à couper le souffle. 

Je l'ai écouté des dizaines de fois. Je suis passé à autre chose et là je veux l'écouter. Mais je l'ai plus. Et pas moyen de le retrouver sur le site solidsteel.net ou sur le web. 

Bref, j'ai besoin de vous. 


Sinon, en ce moment je suis à fond sur C2C. 

[YOUTUBE]k1uUIJPD0Nk[/YOUTUBE]




_edit: je viens d'aller faire un tour sur les pages précédentes. Je vois que JPMISS écoute toujours de la daube. _


----------



## kolargol31 (7 Juin 2012)

tu n'as pas accroché à birdy nam nam?

[YOUTUBE]44xUwId9AgM[/YOUTUBE]

sinon tu devrais accroché à KENTARO du label Ninja tunes si tu aimes C2C  

ps: ca fait plaize de pas etre le seul à ecouter du bon son


----------



## Ed_the_Head (7 Juin 2012)

Leur dernier album est une daube sans nom. Sans parler de leur sortie sur facebook&#8230; 

Par contre, il y a quelques bonnes choses sur Manual for Successful Rioting. Leur premier, éponyme, est vraiment très très bon. Je conseille fortement le DVD live, encore meilleur.

edit : Oui, Kentaro est pas mal. Et sinon? pas de réponse à ma question?


----------



## ergu (9 Juin 2012)

Au moment où je poste, c'est ça :

[YOUTUBE]wrC-pAzcdrs[/YOUTUBE]

A fond les ballons, fenêtre ouverte - y fait beau, faut en profiter.





*into the dark - BLOOOOOOD RELIGION !!!*​


----------



## DeepDark (9 Juin 2012)

[YOUTUBE]H2yigM_P_1U[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]MJM7-0SpENU[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]DPshYV2AJz8[/YOUTUBE]

&

[YOUTUBE]xTIP_FOdq24[/YOUTUBE]

:love:​


----------



## shogun HD (10 Juin 2012)

[YOUTUBE]FOZwOg4kTb4[/YOUTUBE]

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h00 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h59 ----------

[YOUTUBE]qQKbPbzbElE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## thunderheart (10 Juin 2012)

Merci à France ô de nous avoir fait revivre ce soir le show furieux de Cypress Hill aux Vieilles Charrues 2011 

[YOUTUBE]Azg0RYHomD4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Powerdom (11 Juin 2012)

http://vimeo.com/39540030


----------



## Lila (12 Juin 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WhgDqY7_RGs&hd=1


----------



## vovaisdead (13 Juin 2012)

[YOUTUBE]X0fHqxkrpCE[/YOUTUBE]

--------------------


shogun HD a dit:


> _drugsounds_



Excellent choix ! :love:


----------



## Average Joe (13 Juin 2012)

[YOUTUBE]Tzg8bAdASgA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## vovaisdead (13 Juin 2012)

[YOUTUBE]jcqjWDx95NA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## kolargol31 (14 Juin 2012)

[YOUTUBE]JYsqgScbPp4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## naas (14 Juin 2012)

Powerdom a dit:


> http://vimeo.com/39540030



Tu peux nous en dire plus ?


----------



## vovaisdead (14 Juin 2012)

[YOUTUBE]XZs4YAF0o74[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ziommm (14 Juin 2012)

Un peu de DANCE !!!

[youtube]DeQchIQOL6I[/youtube]


----------



## vovaisdead (15 Juin 2012)

[YOUTUBE]4P6H-6WYjTk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## vovaisdead (16 Juin 2012)

[YOUTUBE]ST4lOmTauAo[/YOUTUBE]




AufHeben !!!


----------



## fedo (16 Juin 2012)

je voulais aller au concert des Brian Jonestown Massacre au Trianon le 04 juillet prochain mais à plus de 25  le billet :mouais: ça m'a refroidi méchamment.

[YOUTUBE]S1Z_KQ-G_xM[/YOUTUBE]
super remix des Kills présent dans le film Project X


----------



## kolargol31 (17 Juin 2012)

Allez parce que je suis au japon et qu'elles ont des belles gambettes:

[YOUTUBE]18grnTXq7mc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## wath68 (17 Juin 2012)

Pepe Deluxé - Go for Blue

[YOUTUBE]y-JL8l6EuwA[/YOUTUBE]

Pepe Deluxé - Pussy Cat Rock

[YOUTUBE]wty3NME82QE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## silvio (19 Juin 2012)

fedo a dit:


> je voulais aller au concert des Brian Jonestown Massacre au Trianon le 04 juillet prochain mais à plus de 25  le billet :mouais: ça m'a refroidi méchamment.



tu aurais du m'accompagner à Montpellier dimanche : tous mes potes se sont désistés, et j'ai fini par jeter l'éponge
j'aime pas boire des mousses tout seul


[YOUTUBE]A_6pZsToUPc[/YOUTUBE]

Hop ! les frères ennemis

[YOUTUBE]56W16EMxi54[/YOUTUBE]​ 
​


----------



## ziommm (19 Juin 2012)

[youtube]GUulobJbSDw[/youtube]


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Juin 2012)

Avec des morceaux de Dave Gahan dedans :love:


----------



## Toum'aï (20 Juin 2012)

La grève à Radio France a eu du bon, j'ai découvert ça...

[YOUTUBE]YmFQfgdmyzY&feature[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Juin 2012)

Un peu de nostalgie ..... Careful with that axe Eugene .....

... C'est de la bonne !!!! ...:rateau:

[YOUTUBE]tMpGdG27K9o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ziommm (20 Juin 2012)

[youtube]3Dt1p3ddBvo[/youtube]


----------



## Romuald (20 Juin 2012)

Un ch'ti coup de black métal pour digerer ?

[YOUTUBE]CeZlih4DDNg[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Arlequin (21 Juin 2012)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Un peu de nostalgie ...



j'en remets une (grosse) couche 

http://liveweb.arte.tv/fr/video/Pin..._de_la_lune_au_Centre_Culturel_Andre_Malraux/


----------



## Ed_the_Head (22 Juin 2012)

On me glisse à l'oreille que certains ici ont découvert C2C. Alors si le son est bon, il se trouve que l'image aussi. 

FUYA
[DM]xmt3oy_c2c-f-u-y-a-by-c2cdjs_music[/DM]

Down the Road
[DM]xrct8e_c2c-down-the-road-starring-richie-jackson-official-c2cdjs_music[/DM]

The Beat
[DM]xrn5sh_c2c-the-beat-official-c2cdjs_music[/DM]


----------



## kolargol31 (22 Juin 2012)

[YOUTUBE]viycVSrrCXk[/YOUTUBE]

japanese style :love:


----------



## yvos (23 Juin 2012)

Nouvel album des Liars :love: _WIXIW_, qui tranche singulièrement avec les précédents. Calme et electro.







Premier extrait, _No.1 Against The Rush_

[YOUTUBE]ggR6RuBh8I0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## fedo (23 Juin 2012)

Le nouveau groupe Thurston Moore http://official.fm/tracks/370224

Desole je sais pas comment on fait pour utiliser la balise lien internet sur une tablet android !!!!!!!!!!!!
Premier extrait tres prometteur


----------



## thunderheart (25 Juin 2012)

Bon, c'est un peu bordélique, mais ce fut un superbe moment 

Le plus grand groupe de Rock du monde


----------



## Etienne000 (26 Juin 2012)

[YOUTUBE]2TcE8N-EOcg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## thunderheart (26 Juin 2012)

[YOUTUBE]EKaTLo3nyC0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## yvos (26 Juin 2012)

Histoire de botte de le cul de cette petite Izia   

PJ Harvey, Rid of Me, 1993 
[YOUTUBE]1uK7Uny066M[/YOUTUBE]


_Lick my legs i'm on fire..._


----------



## Ed_the_Head (28 Juin 2012)

Là, maintenant, et depuis que je l'ai découverte ici en mai 2010, j'écoute STAND, des Joubert Singers, le remis de Larry Levan

Le pressage original est introuvable et très très cher, mais nom de doc vive l'internet. 

Vous pouvez l'écouter sur Youtube :

[YOUTUBE]XnAatmJlgpA[/YOUTUBE]


ça vous dit quelque chose? Arrêtez de regarder la télé alors. Samsung l'utilise pour la pub du galaxy III.  


edit : Apparemment, elle fait aussi partie de la BO de Polisse.


----------



## vovaisdead (29 Juin 2012)

[YOUTUBE]DfGEoQJVniM[/YOUTUBE]


Salut Jeff !


----------



## patlek (29 Juin 2012)

De la Louisiane:

[YOUTUBE]w7NpLejBk_0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## fedo (30 Juin 2012)

j'étais ça vendredi au boulot et ça a plu autour de moi:
[YOUTUBE]aop943d1xGM[/YOUTUBE]

excellent titre des Black Mountain ce Mary Lou.
un groupe très inégal tout de même à mon goût.


----------



## shogun HD (2 Juillet 2012)

[youtube]WJx1pY_-LiA&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/youtube]  VovaIsdead ........;-)


----------



## shogun HD (2 Juillet 2012)

[YOUTUBE]wTGghTFc_jc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## tsss (3 Juillet 2012)

Sympa 

[YOUTUBE]mIMMZQJ1H6E[/YOUTUBE]​
@+


----------



## silvio (4 Juillet 2012)

[YOUTUBE]1O-hgmmsXLg[/YOUTUBE]



Ah pis non celle-ci

[YOUTUBE]WLUzWIckctM[/YOUTUBE]
​

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h05 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h23 ----------

[YOUTUBE]_O2M_5jWbLo[/YOUTUBE]
Matt Hollywood au chant : c'est un peu faux

la réplique du berger à la bergère (ou alors c'est l'inverse)


[YOUTUBE]_fASFdKBPnw[/YOUTUBE]​​j'avais toujours trouvé le clip un peu zarbi .... 
mais en fait, c'est David Lachapelle qui s'y est collé .. ceci expliquant cela


​


----------



## vovaisdead (4 Juillet 2012)

silvio a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]BJM[/YOUMUTE]
> Matt Hollywood au chant : c'est un peu faux





[YOUTUBE]XZ5coAZE6F0[/YOUTUBE]
Je préfère quand c'est Miss Katy qui s'empare du mic...





silvio a dit:


> la réplique du berger à la bergère (ou alors c'est l'inverse)
> 
> 
> [YOU]Sacrilège ![/FUCK]


----------



## ziommm (4 Juillet 2012)

[youtube]-Yv8AyqKpHw[/youtube]


----------



## thunderheart (4 Juillet 2012)

Pas trouvé de vidéo de cette superbe chanson ...
Tanger Barfleur


----------



## vovaisdead (5 Juillet 2012)

[YOUTUBE]8PedYktW3Yc[/YOUTUBE]


et car les Lumerians c'est du tout bon...

[YOUTUBE]KhxB1QIHPrs[/YOUTUBE]



Mettez-en !


----------



## PsyloZ (6 Juillet 2012)

Moi c'est un style ien particulier que les gens critique enormément mais ces le Deathcore avec en groupe Asking Alexandria // The Devil Wears Prada // Parkway Drive et Chelsea Grin pour le plus hardcore  C'est ca la musique pour moi que me fait vibrer


----------



## ziommm (6 Juillet 2012)

C'est un peu comme du Enya, mais pour les fans d'electro.

[youtube]rPxmS3HuEms[/youtube]


----------



## TiteLine (7 Juillet 2012)

Parce que j'aime encore les Japoniaiseries, voici l'opening de Seirei No Moribito ... série malheureusement pas sortie en France, il faut se contenter des DVD US , voire Japonais si on comprend la langue ... elle est pourtant magnifique cette série

[YOUTUBE]EhIBEuHwkvw[/YOUTUBE]

Et l'opening tel qu'il apparaît dans l'animé


[YOUTUBE]KJuXh0PXOoc[/YOUTUBE]  


:love::love::love:


----------



## House M.D. (8 Juillet 2012)

Aaaaaaah, si c'est pour en venir aux génériques d'anime, je dirais que rien ne pourrait surpasser le couple X Japan/X de Clamp  :

[YOUTUBE]hxgoGzX7xfs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## TiteLine (8 Juillet 2012)

Ah ... X de Clamp .... j'ai davantage accroché à la série TV qu'au film. Je retiens surtout le thème "Sadame" , magnifique.   :love:


[YOUTUBE]2zFzD-0QH08[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## kolargol31 (8 Juillet 2012)

1ere version

[YOUTUBE]iEe_eraFWWs[/YOUTUBE]


2nd version:

[YOUTUBE]pRmYfVCH2UA[/YOUTUBE]


que parce que la seconde version me fait peter de rire! :love::love::love::love:


----------



## TiteLine (10 Juillet 2012)

[YOUTUBE]1G4isv_Fylg[/YOUTUBE]

Le single commence à dater mais je le trouve toujours aussi plaisant à écouter, voire à regarder


----------



## yvos (12 Juillet 2012)

O.Children : une voix étrange et caverneuse.

[YOUTUBE]csig2p0M3eg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## FlnY (13 Juillet 2012)

[url]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TkeUFRK4i7w[/URL]


----------



## vovaisdead (13 Juillet 2012)

Un grand classique en l'attente de l'orage qui se prépare au-dessus de ma tête.

[YOUTUBE]_lTCEPuzOcY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## FlnY (18 Juillet 2012)

tirhum a dit:


> Là, tu vois; tu mets ce qu'il y a après le signe = entre deux balises YOUTUBE...
> Et ta vidéo apparaît directement sur le forum...




[YOUTUBE]SEukS2YN9B8[/YOUTUBE]

Ah ouais ça marche


----------



## Toum'aï (19 Juillet 2012)

Y a des fois on tombe sur des trucs vraiment sympas

[YOUTUBE]wkTBrqU7Mas&feature[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## patlek (19 Juillet 2012)

Des trucs comme çà; de "L' electro-swing":

[YOUTUBE]qCRO964l_nE[/YOUTUBE]


Marrant l'"electro-swing" Un mélange de vieux jazz années 40 revisité. 

Un autre:

[YOUTUBE]2eQZl8KYGLo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## FlnY (20 Juillet 2012)

[YOUTUBE]1PorW3y5n1w[/YOUTUBE]

celui ou celle qui me donne la pub qui va avec sera récompenser


----------



## boninmi (20 Juillet 2012)

Je l'ai écoutée des centaines de fois. Je ne m'en lasse pas. Il y a quelque chose de parfait dans ce morceau. Le rythme de la batterie. L'énergie du chant. Le contre chant acide de la guitare. L'équilibre de l'ensemble, et de nouveau, l'énergie phénoménale qui en ressort.

[YOUTUBE]fHfiDPdx9zM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Powerdom (20 Juillet 2012)

[YOUTUBE]XsZDWNk_RIA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## FlnY (20 Juillet 2012)

[YOUTUBE]CuNSn1z6ric&feature=relmfu[/YOUTUBE]

Travis Barker toujours aussi énorme !!


----------



## shogun HD (22 Juillet 2012)

[YOUTUBE]cYPvLzO-E5o[/YOUTUBE]

en attendant les dates pour 2013


----------



## FlnY (22 Juillet 2012)

[YOUTUBE]yERDDbP53Sw&feature=channel&list=UL[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## vovaisdead (23 Juillet 2012)

[YOUTUBE]vcPXVPXAA-8[/YOUTUBE]

«ein bischen tanzen, noch ein bischen...»
.....



sinon à part ça tout va bien..... >

[YOUTUBE]Jt856_nRxQk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## FlnY (23 Juillet 2012)

[YOUTUBE]-oRlpGyI1rg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## naas (23 Juillet 2012)

dont get offended
baby you got to be more demanding
i'll pay for you anytime
i never knew what's good for me

you're dead right floune.


----------



## FlnY (23 Juillet 2012)

This modern love breaks me
This modern love wastes me

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h24 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h19 ----------




naas a dit:


> you're dead right floune.



How dare you say something like that . You hurt me so much :rateau:


----------



## kolargol31 (25 Juillet 2012)

[YOUTUBE]gODGcVSzh1U[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]1OlA1xjI0Wk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## FlnY (25 Juillet 2012)

[YOUTUBE]RF0HhrwIwp0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2012)

Iron Maiden, The Wicker Man (Live At Estadio Nacional, Santiago)   

[YOUTUBE]vLIu3DvUbiI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## FlnY (25 Juillet 2012)

[YOUTUBE]BG8fpwDlg34[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## KARL40 (28 Juillet 2012)

Ler dernier EP de  CHOKEBORE  sorti il y a déjà quelques mois ....

[YOUTUBE]euoxIwwnpVM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## FlnY (28 Juillet 2012)

[YOUTUBE]Kk8eJh4i8Lo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2012)

&#1050;&#1090;&#1086; &#1084;&#1099; &#1090;&#1077;&#1087;&#1077;&#1088;&#1100;?                 

[YOUTUBE]f0Ns176DxwQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## DeepDark (29 Juillet 2012)

[YOUTUBE]FUQuP88jhiw[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]C-84ShDVwjc[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]ANuclsaCx7U[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## FlnY (29 Juillet 2012)

[YOUTUBE]-23TtDUcZBk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## vovaisdead (4 Août 2012)

floune13 a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]-23TtDUcZBk[/YOUTUBE]



Excellent titre et belle contribution, merci 


Sinon, à Sion, le  04.08.12 à 00.22 :

[YOUTUBE]k3ZSXlNvAiI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## FlnY (4 Août 2012)

[YOUTUBE]0rCP3bSnxLk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (4 Août 2012)

[YOUTUBE]ZmeyocnsEIk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## fedo (5 Août 2012)

j'attends le nouvel album:
[YOUTUBE]_nl3Oo4-IQ4[/YOUTUBE]
j'apprécie beaucoup ce nouveau single de Cat Power. ça respire plus la joie de vivre que ses précédents disques !!!!!! faudra voir le reste du nouvel album.

dans le genre noir, Neurosis nous prépare une sortie...


----------



## tsss (7 Août 2012)

... la dedans ...

[YOUTUBE]e2WYl1wV_4s[/YOUTUBE]​
... puis un zeste d'Arizona,

[YOUTUBE]2YbYgJUCWyM[/YOUTUBE]​
le tout saupoudré de soul


----------



## FlnY (7 Août 2012)

[YOUTUBE]jXuNIZlAExg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2012)

Grajdanskaïa Oborona, &#1053;&#1077;&#1095;&#1077;&#1075;&#1086; &#1090;&#1077;&#1088;&#1103;&#1090;&#1100; ( Rien à perdre )

[YOUTUBE]4_Kj0d_fJPM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## FlnY (8 Août 2012)

[YOUTUBE]wmwFVjcGHfU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## vovaisdead (8 Août 2012)

BlackMatt a dit:


> Grajdanskaïa Oborona, &#1053;&#1077;&#1095;&#1077;&#1075;&#1086; &#1090;&#1077;&#1088;&#1103;&#1090;&#1100; ( Rien à perdre )
> 
> [YOUTUBE]bof[/YOUmUtE]




Si c'est pour n'avoir plus rien à perdre, autant se faire plaisir, non ? :

[YOUTUBE]ZYbIl7TOgQc[/YOUTUBE]
&#1055;&#1086;&#1089;&#1074;&#1103;&#1097;&#1072;&#1077;&#1090;&#1089;&#1103; &#1071;&#1085;&#1082;&#1077; &#1044;&#1103;&#1075;&#1080;&#1083;&#1077;&#1074;&#1086;&#1081; (1966-1991). &#1055;&#1077;&#1089;&#1085;&#1103; &#1089; &#1072;&#1083;&#1100;&#1073;&#1086;&#1084;&#1072; "&#1055;&#1088;&#1086;&#1076;&#1072;&#1085;&#1086;"


[YOUTUBE]4JRJDusCR5Y[/YOUTUBE]
&#1071;&#1085;&#1082;&#1072; &#1044;&#1103;&#1075;&#1080;&#1083;&#1077;&#1074;&#1072; - &#1044;&#1077;&#1082;&#1083;&#1072;&#1089;&#1089;&#1080;&#1088;&#1086;&#1074;&#1072;&#1085;&#1085;&#1099;&#1084; &#1101;&#1083;&#1077;&#1084;&#1077;&#1085;&#1090;&#1072;&#1084;

[YOUTUBE]v21sCcBl0nw[/YOUTUBE]
&#1071;&#1085;&#1082;&#1072; &#1044;&#1103;&#1075;&#1080;&#1083;&#1077;&#1074;&#1072; - &#1042;&#1067;&#1064;&#1045; &#1053;&#1054;&#1043;&#1048;


Tiens, Maytu, un bouquin qui pourrait peut-être te rappeler quelques brides de l'histoire under de tes territoires, enfin tout au moins celle des tes aïeux: 









Bonne lecture ! 


... et hop un pote à limonov pour terminer  

[YOUTUBE]KPCkfVpzsC4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## KARL40 (8 Août 2012)

Ca manquait de filles par ici ...

Alors les "Wild Flag" (soit 2 anciennes Sleater Kinney) avec un album agréable à écouter ...

[YOUTUBE]Mz3_Cxwiu7I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## numsix (9 Août 2012)

Minnie Ripperton & Rotary Connection - It's a Magical World
http://yt.cl.nr/J8SIn5s9XEI

Four Tops - Simple Game
http://yt.cl.nr/ACKCxlrWdss


----------



## Anonyme (13 Août 2012)

@vovaisdead: Je voulais te remercier, je connaissais pas le livre dont tu me parles, j&#8217;essaierai de le rechercher la prochaine fois que je monte à Paris.
Grajdanskaïa Oborona c'est pas mal mais dans le rock russe, un exemple de ce que je préfère, aime : 

Black Obelisk,  Woman in Black

[YOUTUBE]I9jV092Fy1E[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## patlek (13 Août 2012)

Pas russe, mais hongrois (Bon jeu de guitare, et bonne voix):

[YOUTUBE]v_GY1LI-oKw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Août 2012)

[YOUTUBE]HBpog_8g3LY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## shogun HD (15 Août 2012)

[youtube]msH0pDRKorc&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/youtube]  [youtube]7PSZb76cTcE&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/youtube]


----------



## wath68 (15 Août 2012)

Retour sur la cérémonie de clôture des JO 2012 avec la nouvelle version de "Running Up That Hill".
:love::love::love:

[YOUTUBE]keTwpswcYGQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (18 Août 2012)

J'écoute absolument de tout. Du rock, du métal, de la pop, du jazz, du classique...
Complètement éclectique.


----------



## DeepDark (20 Août 2012)

​


----------



## malord (20 Août 2012)

une petite tune qui remonte le moral quand ça feel moins bien 

[YOUTUBE]kF7DW_mZatA[/YOUTUBE]

Et un mashup bien réussis intégrant Payphone (Maroon 5) et Call me maybe (Carly Rae Jepsen)

[YOUTUBE]j6I2LNYOBLs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## shogun HD (20 Août 2012)

[YOUTUBE]rgWefgUxH2Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## TiteLine (22 Août 2012)

[YOUTUBE]HMC3WBIlx9U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (22 Août 2012)

@TiteLine > Merci, belle chanson, bien interprétée.


----------



## TiteLine (22 Août 2012)

Cette chanson est déjà un monument lorsque Brel l'interprète mais j'avoue que la version de Youn Sun Nah me donne encore plus la chair de poule :love:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2012)

Artiste : Tierra Santa
Genre : Power/Heavy Metal
Pays : Espagne

[YOUTUBE]NkMteiloAvo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## vovaisdead (24 Août 2012)

[YOUTUBE]edZNQSyH0Ps&[/YOUTUBE]



... et salut à tous ceux que j'apprécie
 en ces lieus'x.
Ils se reconnaîtront.


----------



## vovaisdead (26 Août 2012)

Ah ouais ... quand même bien explosé ds le txt hier soir moa.

Ah tiens ce soir tout autant 


Alors voici, et sans txt :

[YOUTUBE]3zRF8vNv958[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## silvio (27 Août 2012)

Moi j'me reconnais 

[YOUTUBE]sHY1xCl4Qak[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## shogun HD (27 Août 2012)

moi aussi  :love:

[YOUTUBE]1CeP5rXJeGE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## FlnY (28 Août 2012)

[YOUTUBE]MrLWo2QOsH4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Croustibapt (28 Août 2012)

[YOUTUBE]v=MX5CI7Ar1gA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## boninmi (28 Août 2012)

Croustibapt a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]MX5CI7Ar1gA[/YOUTUBE]


Mieux comme ça ?


----------



## KARL40 (28 Août 2012)

Juste pour le plaisir ...

[YOUTUBE]nxHcx7FO8nI[/YOUTUBE]

... Et pour les paroles


----------



## da capo (28 Août 2012)

Juste pour le plaisir ?

[YOUTUBE]QzmMB8dTwGs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## TiteLine (29 Août 2012)

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xuth7_l-autobus-a-imperial_music

En boucle


----------



## Melounette (30 Août 2012)

*Peter Gabriel* - _Here comes the flood_


----------



## yvos (31 Août 2012)

[YOUTUBE]dLIPTOUH51I[/YOUTUBE]​
Une vieillerie, Dinosaur Jr + Lee Ranaldo.


----------



## vovaisdead (31 Août 2012)

Déjà proposé, dans une autre vie , mais si, si bon... :love::love::love:


[YOUTUBE]FAAh1KuVigo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ed_the_Head (3 Septembre 2012)

Sorti aujourd'hui. 

A écouter maintenant.


----------



## jpmiss (7 Septembre 2012)

[YOUTUBE]jEzIvbxZG9o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## boninmi (7 Septembre 2012)

[YOUTUBE]T8IBUNnmpec[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## da capo (7 Septembre 2012)

[YOUTUBE]VfodRPeOiWU[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## 'chon (8 Septembre 2012)

Hello tutti!​
[YOUTUBE]9a1NhRbNJ_Y[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## shogun HD (9 Septembre 2012)

[YOUTUBE]Dncv67AdhtM[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## PATOCHMAN (10 Septembre 2012)

Bien fait !!! 

[YOUTUBE]Pp_m34kXUt8[/YOUTUBE]

Perso, bien qu'étant autochtone, j'ai vomi...


----------



## shogun HD (10 Septembre 2012)

pour vite oublier corsica  ................ 

[youtube]xUqDckQuqcg[/youtube]


----------



## Romuald (10 Septembre 2012)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> [JENTUBE©]beurk[/JENTUBE©]



Rassure moi : depuis vous l'avez plastiqué la Marina ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (10 Septembre 2012)

Romuald a dit:


> Rassure moi : depuis vous l'avez plastiqué la Marina ?



On touche pas aux monuments historiques !!!


----------



## Romuald (10 Septembre 2012)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> On touche pas aux monuments historiques !!!



Pourriez faire une exception, histoire de confirmer la règle, et accessoirement de soulager nos esgourdes et nos mirettes


----------



## aCLR (10 Septembre 2012)

Ah bah la zik "made in corsica" c'est pas ça !




_ Allez tous en c&#339;ur !_
Ah bah la zik "made in corsica" c'est pas ça !


----------



## Toum'aï (11 Septembre 2012)

[YOUTUBE]lkKiZ9VSD6U[/YOUTUBE]

Éclatez-vous les surfeurs...
(Le thème de la série Hawaï police d'état)​


----------



## jpmiss (12 Septembre 2012)

[YOUTUBE]2Q9U-lIcKvA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Toum'aï (12 Septembre 2012)

Toum'aï a dit:


> (Le thème de la série Hawaï police d'état)[/COLOR]​




Bah tiens, de la sacrée bonne série des années 70 !

[YOUTUBE]VNhj-Ci-eZw[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## jpmiss (12 Septembre 2012)

*FUCK YEAH! 
The JSBE is back!*​


----------



## vovaisdead (13 Septembre 2012)

[YOUTUBE]Gg_yth6JkpM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Toum'aï (13 Septembre 2012)

En un peu plus de 12 minutes 100 riffs de guitare qui ont fait l'histoire du rock en une seule prise et bien sûr dans l'ordre chronologique.

[YOUTUBE]xiC__IjCa2s&feature[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## patlek (13 Septembre 2012)

J' ai pas tout regardé; mais certaines attribution me déplaise:

Exemple, il serait bien de ne pas attribuer "Black magic woman" a Santana.


http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Black_Magic_Woman

Ce d' autant plus que Peter Green est un excellent musicien.


[YOUTUBE]hRu7Pt42x6Y&feature[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## da capo (13 Septembre 2012)

[youtube]_nl3Oo4-IQ4[/youtube]

Une artiste que je suis depuis longtemps et qui sait renouveler ses bases musicales et conserver son identité forte.


----------



## SirDeck (17 Septembre 2012)

jpmiss a dit:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Q9U-lIcKvA



Ce qui est bien avec Uteub, c'est qu'on retrouve les originaux. Ici le grand chevelu et le batteur fou 

[YOUTUBE]1iwC2QljLn4[/YOUTUBE]

T'ain dire que j'ai vu ça en vrai On n'était pas vraiment nombreux à l'époque.


----------



## tirhum (18 Septembre 2012)

Je ne connaissais pas; j'aime plutôt bien...
(c'est ma première écoute)

[YOUTUBE]zcmdiS1ahlQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## vovaisdead (18 Septembre 2012)

zCgl6kC2ZTA


----------



## shogun HD (18 Septembre 2012)

vovaisdead a dit:


> zCgl6kC2ZTA


 


[youtube]zCgl6kC2ZTA [/youtube]


----------



## DeepDark (19 Septembre 2012)

tirhum a dit:


> Je ne connaissais pas; j'aime plutôt bien...
> (c'est ma première écoute)






------


[YOUTUBE]12DaSFGaRoY[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## vovaisdead (20 Septembre 2012)

*CBGB isn't dead.*


----------



## tsss (21 Septembre 2012)

[youtube]MNLmnrRKG9c[/youtube]​


----------



## vovaisdead (21 Septembre 2012)

[youtube]L1pSXeXs5-k[/youtube]


_Qu'est ce que c'est
C'est un rouge gorge qui va danser
Mais qu'est ce que c'est
C'est une pie à moitié nue
Je vais aller
A mon abris non loin d'ici
Mais elles passeraient
De l'autre côté, là-bas où tout le monde disparaît

Qu'est ce que c'est
Un banc d'oiseaux, des vies fanées 
Elles seront chassées
La danse des loups a commencé
Mais qu'est ce que c'est
Une proie qui ne sait pas voler
Du rouge à lèvre mal tracé, le prédateur s'en est allé

Qu'est ce que c'est
La carcasse d'une vie paumée 
Mais qu'est ce que c'est 
Une ordure que personne n'aimerait
En vérité,
Le monde s'en tape des mouettes blessées
Je ramasserais son corps meurtri, dans mon abri non loin d'ici_



Sors de ma tête Anton !


----------



## yvos (21 Septembre 2012)

[YOUTUBE]-6pCwReP4_k[/YOUTUBE]​

Cloud nothings - Wasted Days.


----------



## macinside (23 Septembre 2012)

un Live de kraftwerk au No Nukes 2012 au Japon !

[youtube]IWsQgmq-fNs[/youtube] :love:


----------



## vovaisdead (25 Septembre 2012)

[youtube]WPgmVQzpz8I[/youtube]

*Get Your Gun*
Staying For a While
2012


----------



## KARL40 (25 Septembre 2012)

Le nouveau ZENZILE :love:

Nouvel album "Electric Soul" et retour à un son plus connu ( basse lourde + skanking + effets machines).

[youtube]3qgqCiHjQoo[/youtube]


----------



## vovaisdead (26 Septembre 2012)

Tout récent également  aussi le MAIN OBSESSION de WALL OF DEATH

[youtube]lhTL3xgSJeg[/youtube]




(BORN BAD RECORDS- 2012)


Oui, un peu de Black Angel inside


----------



## teo (2 Octobre 2012)

Un petit coucou automnal

_Ibiza_ / *El Loco* sur _Perfect Night - A Bugged Out Mix By Miss Kittin_

et 

*Ramin Djawadi*, _Game of Thrones (Soundtrack)

La musique s'adapte bien aux 5 romans, la série est évidemment plus légère que les livres, mais c'est une adaptation plutôt réussie, avec des acteurs au top. Le générique et le thème sont entêtants au possible, en n'étant pas trop lourds.
J'aime les influences médiévales, irlandaises, arabisantes, qui font le sel de ces mondes multiples. Je ne vais pas spoiler votre vision des 3 saisons à venir, je ne répéterai qu'une chose, que chaque amateur des livres ou de la série devrait savoir maintenant :

You know nothing. Winter is coming. Winter is upon us. The White Raven has come.
:king:










_


----------



## vovaisdead (3 Octobre 2012)

'lut teo ¨! 
-----------------------------------------------------



[youtube]wJ-qRPAoIR8[/youtube]
Spindrift - Goin' Down
Album - The West (2008)





... et comme en novembre il pleut, autant aller au *Shacklewell Arms*. J'y serai, et vous ?

_The Reverb Conspiracy 2012

Fuzz Club and Reverberation Appreciation Society have joined up with Bad Vibrations to celebrate the release of the compilation album "The Reverb Conspiracy - Volume One" at The Shacklewell Arms, London, November 10th and 11th. 

A myriad of European countries will be represented, and we're sure the aftermath of this show will reverberate around the world.

We want this to be a weekend revered by those lucky enough to grab a ticket for this intimate and unique gathering of legends and rising sonic stars. 

This 2 day party will be the start of The Reverb Conspiracy European Tour including the bands Singapore Sling, Wall Of Death and The Lucid Dream.

The European Psych Scene is ready to explode. Don't miss it when it happens...

Line ups confirmed in alphabetical order for each day:

SATURDAY 1300-2130
-Black Lizard
-Lola Colt
-Singapore Sling
-The KVB
-The Telescopes 
-The Underground Youth
-The Wands

SUNDAY 1330-0000
-Dead Rabbits
-Oscar Suave 
-The Blue Angel Lounge 
-The Lucid Dream 
-Sonic Jesus
-Special Guests
-Wall Of Death_


----------



## vovaisdead (3 Octobre 2012)

Nan ? Personne ?


Une pique de rappel peut-être ...


[youtube]BnWDQUUj23w[/youtube]


















:style:


----------



## jpmiss (7 Octobre 2012)

Puisque c'est comme ça!

[YOUTUBE]p8kjbjx2EUw[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]LRIzdmMcC8A[/YOUTUBE]

:style:


----------



## TiteLine (7 Octobre 2012)

[YOUTUBE]PJDrLVAjgd8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ed_the_Head (8 Octobre 2012)

Stooooooop. 








Plus d'infos ici


----------



## ziommm (8 Octobre 2012)

[youtube]EPVsfwxYJqY[/youtube]


----------



## jpmiss (9 Octobre 2012)

A 5:58 pour la reprise de All Along The Watchower. 
Une Tuerie au beau milieux d'un concert Tribute to Bob Dylan bien mièvre et sirupeux. Neil les enfonce tous!

[YOUTUBE]piz0YQ_VLQo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Average Joe (10 Octobre 2012)

jpmiss a dit:


> Puisque c'est comme ça!
> 
> [YOUTUBE]p8kjbjx2EUw[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...


Je ne connais pas les Dum Dum Boys mais j'écoute les Valentines depuis 20 ans au moins. Je n'ai pas raté la réunion de 2008 par ailleurs amplement documentée sur Youtube. Je les ai vus à Londres le 21/6/2008, pour la fête de la musique, trois shows tous sold out (le premier en l'espace de 32 secondes, record des Pixies battu), à Paris en juillet 2008 et à Saint-Malo en août 2009. Ils sont paraît-il en train d'enregistrer ou de mixer un nouvel album. J'ai hâte qu'il sorte, on l'attend depuis 1992.


----------



## yvos (13 Octobre 2012)

Ceremony - Hysteria

[YOUTUBE]cg3ckPtlWFw[/YOUTUBE]

Wok-en-wol :style:


Dernier album sur Matador Records


----------



## SirDeck (13 Octobre 2012)

Je l'ai découverte en écoutant Chomsky.
Chomsky, c'est comme Motorhead, ça mène à tout. 

[YOUTUBE]Vjizt4Ixt6E[/YOUTUBE]

Bon d'accord, chez Chomsky, c'était ce poème-là qui faisait le générique. Plus dissidente, mais moins musicale quoique bien prenante avec le jazz qui débute à la moitié.


----------



## Fìx (14 Octobre 2012)

En c'moment, gros kiff sur ces parigots :love: :

[youtube]J417T5crtm4[/youtube]


----------



## TiteLine (14 Octobre 2012)

[YOUTUBE]DdVLi235gZQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## jpmiss (15 Octobre 2012)

"Nous sommes des satanistes modérés"
Superbe interview de Cobra!


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Octobre 2012)

Les petits frenchies de People Of Nothing et leur cold Wave décapante

[YOUTUBE]pJBeKcnfMvg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## KARL40 (15 Octobre 2012)

Si la fin du monde est prévue pour le 21 décembre, la bande son est un peu en avance 

Le nouvel LP des GODSPEED YOU ! BLACK EMPEROR

[YOUTUBE]RXdF9uhVrI0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## vovaisdead (18 Octobre 2012)

[YOUTUBE]hKKB4qLEEX0[/YOUTUBE]






The Neon Violets -


----------



## vovaisdead (19 Octobre 2012)

In the western sky
My kingdom come..


[YOUTUBE]bctJH0G-4Z4#![/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Etienne000 (19 Octobre 2012)

[YOUTUBE]dGGGoc7GR2k#![/YOUTUBE]

:love:


----------



## jpmiss (19 Octobre 2012)

vovaisdead a dit:


> In the western sky
> My kingdom come..



Tiens pendant qu'on est dans les vieilleries, le morceau qui a (très largement) inspiré Nirvana sur Come As You Are:

[YOUTUBE]xWewMEihYiM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## vovaisdead (19 Octobre 2012)

[YOUTUBE]vv-90e-PTs8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## yvos (19 Octobre 2012)

J'ai certainement déjà mis cette vidéo il y a longtemps ici.

Qu'importe, c'est anniversaire, j'fais ce que je veux. :style: 

De toutes façons, que soyez homme ou femme (surtout :love: ), vous tomberez forcément amoureux à partir de 2:48 :love:  Faut pas lutter, c'est comme cela. Vu 4 ou 5 fois en concert, à chaque fois, c'était pareil. Amoureux. 

[YOUTUBE]805_MGFvYjI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## vovaisdead (19 Octobre 2012)

yvos a dit:


> J'ai certainement déjà mis cette vidéo il y a longtemps ici (....)
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]SUPERGIRLS[YOUTUBE]






*Electrelane for President !!!* :love:


----------



## shogun HD (19 Octobre 2012)

[YOUTUBE]-2up4WUQod0&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h57 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h52 ----------

[youtube]rb-6ka1y-K8[/youtube]


----------



## TiteLine (19 Octobre 2012)

[YOUTUBE]e80qhyovOnA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## shogun HD (20 Octobre 2012)

[youtube]9FJR6mOKrUI[/youtube] :love:


----------



## Average Joe (21 Octobre 2012)

jpmiss a dit:


> Tiens pendant qu'on est dans les vieilleries, le morceau qui a (très largement) inspiré Nirvana sur Come As You Are:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]xWewMEihYiM[/YOUTUBE]


J'ai cet album, on peut dire que je l'ai écouté quelques fois


----------



## Pamoi (21 Octobre 2012)

Bon, puisqu'ici il faut expliquer pourquoi on aime un album, que c'est le mieux de tous les albums du monde entier que l'univers nous envie, et qu'il faut que vous l'écoutiez absolument, que sinon c'est pas la peine de le poster ici,  etc ... etc .....
Alors voilà, c'est après avoir lu une interview vachement intéressante de Jim Morrison (que je vous livre ci-après) que j'ai eu LA révélation: cet album il est bien, vous devriez l'écouter. 
C'est de la bonne, (re)prenez-en.



> _Est-ce que tu as l'impression que cet album n'est pas seulement un quatrième album, mais un tournant dans la carrière du groupe ?_
> Chaque album représente un pas en avant, avec de plus en plus de gens qui viennent nous voir en concert. C'est très appréciable de ressentir les progrès que nous faisons, dans tous les sens du terme.
> _Si tu pouvais choisir un film dont The Doors ferait la bande-originale, lequel choisirais-tu ?_
> Ouh je ne sais pas, c'est difficile. Il y a bien un film que nous regardions pendant que nous faisions l'album... Mais je ne sais pas si j'aimerais remplacer une bande-originale déjà existante, parce que quand tu aimes un film, tu aimes aussi la bande-son qui y figure, elle en fait partie.
> ...



[YOUTUBE]SIeO9E7TG4A[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## patlek (22 Octobre 2012)

Je m' interroge un peu sur l' interview...

Exemple:

"Pas de lecture, de films ou de jeux vidéo donc ?"

Jim Morrisson ; jeux vidéo??? World of warcraft????

"On essaie d'éviter le plus possible l'utilisation de samples"

????? mouais... A vé&rifier qu' un jour les Doors ont utilisé des "samples" (Un gros doute, c' est pas l' époque)



La réponse est simple, ce n' est pas une interview de jim morrisson; c' est une interview d' un autre groupe, et les noms ont été changés....`

http://www.waxx-music.com/artistes/interview/The-Maccabees_517.html


----------



## shogun HD (24 Octobre 2012)

tout chaud 

[youtube]72_ZFBZn5aw[/youtube]


----------



## Ed_the_Head (25 Octobre 2012)

Pour ceux qui kiffent DaftPunk et C2C. 

http://vimeo.com/50894823


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Octobre 2012)

Ce qu'il y a de bien avec Donald Fagen c'est qu'on sait à l'avance ce qu'on va écouter.


----------



## Tuncurry (26 Octobre 2012)

patlek a dit:


> Je m' interroge un peu sur l' interview...



Y'avait effectivement pas de jeux vidéos, en revanche les samples (analogiques) existaient bien, soit via un Mellotron, soit avec des bandes qu'on coupait et qu'on recollait sur l'enregistrement ou qu'on réenregistrait live.
Pour le reste Morrison mort en 71 regardant "Deep Throat" tourné un an et demi plus tard, ca collait pas non plus...


En ce moment, Echobelly : 

[YOUTUBE]7p6j3kAnij8[/YOUTUBE]

                                                                                          [YOUTUBE]JcprozpNBFk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pamoi (26 Octobre 2012)

Tuncurry a dit:


> Pour le reste Morrison mort en 71 regardant "Deep Throat" tourné un an et demi plus tard, ca collait pas non plus...





y'en a d'autres ..... en cherchant un peu ...... 


Autrement, j'ai écouté ça y'a pas longtemps (pas trouvé d'interview intéressante, désolé ):

[youtube]8Qwabl180_I[/youtube]

En entier, bien sur, pas moyen de pauser  (en dépit du fait que ce ne soit pas son meilleur)


----------



## jpmiss (26 Octobre 2012)

Pour une fois pas de vidéo pompée sur Youtube mais un article super intéressant et super drôle expliquant comment vos gouts musicaux sont scientifiquement programmés.


----------



## TiteLine (26 Octobre 2012)

[YOUTUBE]MeG-hNXXy6I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## patlek (27 Octobre 2012)

Si vous avez 1 heure 22 devant vous.

Une petite consultation chez le Docteur Funkeinstein???

Poussez les manettes "son" a fond, potentiometre dans le rouge, Image: plein écran.

Pret pour rejoindre le Mothership ?


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CiTh8BQ4oVU


----------



## patlek (28 Octobre 2012)

Autre concert, d' un genre totalement différend, une curiosité pour les amateurs de Lightnin'Hopkins: un bootleg (!), et pourtant, vu la qualité du son, on se demande pourquoi çà ne sortirait pas en CD officiel (La voix n' est pas au top du top, certes, mais la guitare, elle, pas de soucis)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iSlUKqcdU68


----------



## patlek (28 Octobre 2012)

Et pour finir, un groupe qui ne peut que me plaire, combinant le blues, la soul et le funk.


Le blues:

[YOUTUBE]JBdSZIZjUsk[/YOUTUBE]


Le funk

[YOUTUBE]KKLZQGw6PiQ[/YOUTUBE]

Soul blues

[YOUTUBE]7ee1wDvFraQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## TiteLine (28 Octobre 2012)

[YOUTUBE]b7XZPhgmTaw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Average Joe (28 Octobre 2012)

Vous reprendrez bien une lichée d'années 80 (la fin il est vrai) avec cette vidéo disons, particulière de Wire : _Kidney Bingos_.
[YOUTUBE]6OrxQ5cKaOQ[/YOUTUBE]

Le seul hit du groupe ! en l'occurrence le plus ancien du post-punk et toujours d'active.


----------



## macinside (28 Octobre 2012)

je veux réveiller le punk qui est en moi :love:

[youtube]Zzksjq5hoRk[/youtube]


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Octobre 2012)

ben c'est pas avec cette daube que tu vas y arriver...


----------



## jpmiss (29 Octobre 2012)

Essaye plutot avec ça:

[YOUTUBE]1Rm-Fu8rBms[/YOUTUBE]

:style:


----------



## touchmods (29 Octobre 2012)

Des amateurs d'aerosmith dans les parages ? Perso je suis complétement fan de leur dernier album "Music from an another dimension"


----------



## TiteLine (29 Octobre 2012)

[YOUTUBE]3O83sZV360A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dos Jones (30 Octobre 2012)

Le dernier album de Benjamin Biolay est en écoute en streaming sur Itunes gratuitement, mais pour une durée limité&#8230; 

J'aime bien le personnage qui a été un des seuls à s'élever contre la Hadopi en son temps&#8230; 

A l'écoute en ce moment&#8230;


----------



## bompi (30 Octobre 2012)

"Métaboles" de Henri Dutilleux.
Auparavant : "Ainsi la nuit", du même, suivi de quatuors (2 et 3) de Pascal Dusapin, par le Quatuor Arditti.

Après, ce sera "Earthquake Island", de Jon Hassell.


----------



## vovaisdead (30 Octobre 2012)

Average Joe a dit:


> Vous reprendrez bien une lichée d'années 80 (la fin il est vrai) avec cette vidéo disons, particulière de Wire : _Kidney Bingos_.
> [YOUTUBE]wire make soupe :!: [/YOUMUTE]
> 
> *Le seul hit du groupe ! en l'occurrence le plus ancien du post-punk et toujours d'active.*



Je ne connaissais pas ce titre de Wire, mais quand à dire que c'est leur seul «hit» ... 

[YOUTUBE]6cgPUMuxzYY[/YOUTUBE]


Question activité, il me semblait que Mark Smith, après 29 albums et son dernier «ersatz» de 2011, nous en voulait encore ... 


[YOUTUBE]PpNiNbyr_WA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Toum'aï (30 Octobre 2012)

Je vous propose celui-là mais tout l'album (Baba love, Arthur H) est excellent 

[YOUTUBE]rpkKyVbC0XE[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## yvos (30 Octobre 2012)

jpmiss a dit:


> Essaye plutot avec ça:



ou avec cela :

[YOUTUBE]SGJFWirQ3ks[/YOUTUBE]


attention Mackie, il y a des hommes torse nu dedans :love:


----------



## KARL40 (30 Octobre 2012)

Dès que j'entends le mot punk, ça me renvoie aux CLASH 
:king:

[YOUTUBE]fG_a6imlEiU[/YOUTUBE]


Sinon, en ce moment toujours "Mladic" des GSYBE qui tourne ...


----------



## fedo (1 Novembre 2012)

> [/ Sinon, en ce moment toujours "Mladic" des GSYBE qui tourne ... ]
> Tres bon retour effectivement de Godspeed you ! Black Emperor.


----------



## fedo (1 Novembre 2012)

> Sinon, en ce moment toujours "Mladic" des GSYBE qui tourne ...


Tres bon retour effectivement de Godspeed you ! Black Emperor.

sinon j'aime beaucoup ce nouveau titre de Deftones:
[YOUTUBE]N7YoAPkAujA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## TiteLine (1 Novembre 2012)

[YOUTUBE]fK86BNhjDxI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## AntiShirt (1 Novembre 2012)

Voilà pour moi, un petit groupe "assez connu" aux USA et très peu dans le reste du monde:

*Kingsfoil* ; Avec pour batteur le célèbre Frankie Muniz (Alias Malcolm, dans la série du même nom).

Cela fait quelques mois que je suis réellement accroc à leur musique, du bon rock comme on n'en fait plus.. Un bon groupe qui mérite largement plus de notoriété que des "kikoo-artistes" comme LMFAO, David Guetta, Sean Paul et Lady Gaga qui ne se contentent que d'aligner des sons de synthèses et/ou des mots dont ils ne comprennent sûrement pas la signification, le tout généreusement saupoudré de voix modifiées à l'extrême ; au lieu de proposer de la "vraie" musique, marquée par le sang sur le bouts des doigts des guitaristes et par les entorses aux bras des batteurs. 
C'est un avis bien tranché, mais ce n'est que mon avis ; n'y voyez en aucun cas celui de la majorité (Et comme on dit, "fallait qu'ça sorte")

Quoi qu'il en soit, si vous souhaitez découvrir ce groupe, voici leur chanson la plus connue:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g-BkEDEWl3k[/YOUTUBE]

Ainsi que les extraits des chansons pouvant être trouvées sur leur album:

Par ici

Cordialement et musicalement,

AntiShirt.


----------



## Pamoi (2 Novembre 2012)

AntiShirt a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]g-BkEDEWl3k[/YOUTUBE]



.........


----------



## vovaisdead (2 Novembre 2012)

[YOUTUBE]rfUjgjLiqdk[/YOUTUBE]


*J-8*
.....


----------



## Pamoi (2 Novembre 2012)

[YOUTUBE]rrSiIqCpxB8[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## superjoueur (4 Novembre 2012)

*OVERWERK -> Electro/House -> The Nth - EP
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A3PDXmYoF5U[/YOUTUBE]
Musique pub GoPro -> Daybreak -> After Hours - EP -> OVERWERK


YouTube*​


----------



## Blouchoufe (4 Novembre 2012)

En ce moment j'écoute un peu d'électro, notamment C2C et Gooral
[YOUTUBE]-qZWl0oyWBc[/YOUTUBE]

Pas mal de rap comme Macklemore, Rizzle Kicks, The King's Dead, G-Eazy, mais surtout les nouveaux morceaux de Kid Cudi en attendant l'album qui devrait arriver . Puis Moosh & Twist qui sont bien sur phénoménaux.
[YOUTUBE]C3NZlUuJItY[/YOUTUBE]

Puis toujours des trucs plus rock comme le nouveau CD de The Vaccines et les derniers morceaux de My Chemical Romance.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (5 Novembre 2012)

C2C c'est pas de l'électro. 

Non mais.


----------



## vovaisdead (5 Novembre 2012)

[YOUTUBE]ZXIdarRdS2I#![/YOUTUBE]


*J-6*
.....


----------



## TiteLine (5 Novembre 2012)

[YOUTUBE]ZInRE-KryGA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Toum'aï (5 Novembre 2012)

[YOUTUBE]jojDAzzsD0E[/YOUTUBE]

Vova ?​


----------



## Pamoi (5 Novembre 2012)

1:45 jubilatoire et extraite d'un album furieusement sous-estimé ....


[YOUTUBE]zsKtK9-VaFA[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## vovaisdead (6 Novembre 2012)

[YOUTUBE]Sghbk9VCcRk[/YOUTUBE]












_Merci Toum'aï, adopté !_​


----------



## SirDeck (6 Novembre 2012)

Ça manque toujours autant de classique par ici 
Et je ne parle même pas de la musique de la seconde moitié du XXe !

[YOUTUBE]ECC6l7fAhJQ[/YOUTUBE]

Bon. Pour les plus déroutés (qui n'ont pas eu l'oreille formée par Motorhead dans leur jeunesse ) la deuxième étude est peut-être (peut-être) plus classique. Elle commence en 4:10.

C'est comme les études de Bach ou de Chopin, ça s'anoblit avec le nombre d'écoutes :love:


----------



## vovaisdead (7 Novembre 2012)

[YOUTUBE]AvCjvkFlKTA[/YOUTUBE]


+

[YOUTUBE]Kg8bRmGXUsU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## shogun HD (7 Novembre 2012)

[YOUTUBE]qF21_dH1B-A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## AntiShirt (8 Novembre 2012)

Obama Gangnam Style!

[YOUTUBE]2zPiQgUQt3E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## TiteLine (10 Novembre 2012)

[YOUTUBE]9mdc6jZRZxU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## fedo (10 Novembre 2012)

je faisais partie de ceux qui n'attendaient plus impatiemment chaque nouvel album de ...And You Will Know Us By The Trail of Dead, mais leur dernier album est une complète réussite:





leur album album le plus intéressant surtout toute la longueur depuis Source, Tags and Codes.


----------



## jpmiss (11 Novembre 2012)

[YOUTUBE]FuZmx-wh65k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## naas (12 Novembre 2012)

Mon ami le zozio vient de me dire que:
Dead can dance à Nimes le 29 juin et à lyon le 27


----------



## jpmiss (12 Novembre 2012)

Je les ai déjà vu à la fin des 80's et déjà à l'époque je m'étais fait super chier


----------



## naas (12 Novembre 2012)

alors tu as mes dropkick murphys si tu veux


----------



## vovaisdead (13 Novembre 2012)

... sinon tjs ds les lives , mais plus près ds le temps, il y a aussi ça:

[YOUTUBE]TYstlVB4VKM[/YOUTUBE]



:style:


A Paris le 15 et Nantes le 16...


_(je rentre de london où je viens de les voire ds le cadre du vernissage du Reverb Conspiracy - Volume One, et c'était, comment dire, .... halluscinistacoïde !)_


----------



## jpmiss (13 Novembre 2012)

Merde alors! Je viens de voir qu'on à laissé passé la page 666 sans rendre hommage à Satan!
Mais il n'est jamais trop tard pour bien faire!
Avé Lucifer!



En bonus l'interview de Cobra à ne rater sous aucun prétexte!

Extrait:



> *Vous jouez avec trois guitaristes et aucun bassistes. Pourtant la guitare c'est plus compliqué que la basse non ? *
> On ne pose pas cette question à Iron Maiden qui ont eux aussi 3  guitaristes, ni aux Gipsy Kings qui sont de hauts techniciens de la  guitare. Visuellement, 3 guitares c'est quand même la classe et la basse  c'est hyper connoté afro-américain, Jazz-Funk. On fait des concerts  pour se faire plaisir et personne ne se fait plaisir en jouant de la  basse (à part bien-sûr dans le milieu afro-américain, Jazz-Funk). Nous  jouons sur des guitares de marque américaine et de qualité  exceptionnelle desquelles s'échappent de puissantes mélodies pour rendre  honneur à Satan.



06130 en force!


----------



## Romuald (13 Novembre 2012)

jpmiss a dit:


> Merde alors! Je viens de voir qu'on à laissé passé la page 666 sans rendre hommage à Satan!



Suffit de passer à 40 posts par page dans tes prefs, du coup tu te retrouves page 334, et tu as le temps de voir venir


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Novembre 2012)

A écouter, réécouter ou découvrir lascivement affalé dans un canapé ! ... et on ferme les yeux !

[YOUTUBE]P0knGBI7_pU[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## jpmiss (13 Novembre 2012)

Dans mes bras ZeBig!

Gloire à Satan!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Novembre 2012)

jpmiss a dit:


> Dans mes bras ZeBig!



 ... comme dirait l'autre : "J'adore l'enfer parce que Satan l'habite" ...


----------



## Arlequin (13 Novembre 2012)

autre _caravan_

:love:

[YOUTUBE]pZhORUIKWtQ[/YOUTUBE]

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h45 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h39 ----------

et celle là pour toi Zebig 

[YOUTUBE]lS-af9Q-zvQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## vovaisdead (13 Novembre 2012)

[YOUTUBE]W9FQ7eMV-CQ[/YOUTUBE]


The Witches - Digsaw


----------



## Nephou (15 Novembre 2012)

Cher TC, je ne vois pas ce que vient faire cette contribution dans ce sujet, à part de la provocation gratuite&#8230;


----------



## DeepDark (15 Novembre 2012)

vovaisdead a dit:


> K



Ohoui !
:KouKou:​
---------------------

maissinon :

[YOUTUBE]S3n7f5zikyo[/YOUTUBE]

dont :
Bob / Hollis Brown
M. Goddam​
---

et finalement​


----------



## wath68 (15 Novembre 2012)

*Radio Soulwax presents DAVE.*

Un film-mix-hommage au grand David Bowie.
Un boulot hallucinant, que ce soit pour le son mais surtout pour la vidéo... Les pochettes recréées :love::love::love:

1 heure de pur bonheur.
http://vimeo.com/53207758


----------



## SirDeck (16 Novembre 2012)

jpmiss a dit:


> Merde alors! Je viens de voir qu'on à laissé passé la page 666 sans rendre hommage à Satan!



Bah il y a eu the number of the beast en page 666


----------



## SirDeck (16 Novembre 2012)

jpmiss a dit:


> M
> Extrait:
> 
> 
> ...



Hyper en effet : 

[YOUTUBE]M-rWGHNGdKo[/YOUTUBE]

La partie impro est extra :love:


----------



## TiteLine (16 Novembre 2012)

[YOUTUBE]0Hu1cYDW1FY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## TiteLine (17 Novembre 2012)

Besoin de détente, l'album The Celts d'Enya m'apaise 

[YOUTUBE]54XztbNJ87g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Scalounet (17 Novembre 2012)

Un petit retour de plus de 25 piges (actualisé) avec STYX, concert absolument génial pour les nostalgiques de ce groupe ! 

[YOUTUBE]ax43enatABs[/YOUTUBE]

Et comme je ne pouvais pas laisser passer cette occasion, un des plus grand classique revisité avec bonheur..... 


[YOUTUBE]V2SgG4Wfi2g[/YOUTUBE]

M'en voulez pas !


----------



## jpmiss (18 Novembre 2012)

Pour ceux qui n'ont pas vu le doc sur Arte

[YOUTUBE]2L0gRecJkjk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Average Joe (19 Novembre 2012)

jpmiss a dit:


> Pour ceux qui n'ont pas vu le doc sur Arte
> 
> [YOUTUBE]2L0gRecJkjk[/YOUTUBE]


Je n'ai pas vu le docu sur Arte mais le film d'Anton Korbijn à la place (_Control_), au cinéma - ainsi que celui sur Joe Strummer et les Clash (_Know Your Rights_).


----------



## jpmiss (19 Novembre 2012)

L'un n'empêche pas l'autre. Le docu est un excellent complément à Control.


----------



## touchmods (22 Novembre 2012)

Je me suis procuré le dernier DVD de Led Zep Celebration Day : pas mal du tout pour les papys du rock


----------



## jpmiss (23 Novembre 2012)

[YOUTUBE]5O_ANuOymeA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## vovaisdead (23 Novembre 2012)

[YOUTUBE]fY_znhcJDzM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Arlequin (23 Novembre 2012)

[YOUTUBE]4xstc5o2wRM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pamoi (23 Novembre 2012)

[YOUTUBE]OX84thiSy30[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## vovaisdead (24 Novembre 2012)

[YOUTUBE]gwLV9_oN3vw[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]6CktwQNpwNU[/YOUTUBE]


_On me souffle dans l'oreillette que je ne propose uniquement de la musique «bizarre» ... mais en fait, ce n'est pas plutôt vous qui l'êtes ?_


[YOUTUBE]FOZwOg4kTb4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pamoi (24 Novembre 2012)

21 ans déjà ......

[YOUTUBE]o2ZxV7wul8A[/YOUTUBE]



*------------------------*​

Cabrel a commis (de bonne foi, malgré tout ) un album de reprises de Dylan ...... vite un petit peu de réconfort

[YOUTUBE]C4XeUO5lNaA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mobyduck (25 Novembre 2012)

[YOUTUBE]rPFGWVKXxm0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## fedo (30 Novembre 2012)

Probablement le meilleur groupe de garage actuel: Ty Segall.
J'aurais aimé pouvoir les voir lundi soir à Boulogne rien que pour ça:
[YOUTUBE]v3gV-9-pi5k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## TiteLine (30 Novembre 2012)

[YOUTUBE]KwIe_sjKeAY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## fedo (1 Décembre 2012)

mercredi soir 19h30 au Trabendo:
[YOUTUBE]7j4dh8Fp-4M[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]S74JojD2kTI[/YOUTUBE]
oui c'est complet, oui j'ai ma place :love::king:


----------



## TiteLine (1 Décembre 2012)

[YOUTUBE]RIcmIhOesaI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Toum'aï (1 Décembre 2012)

p'tain, j'étais passé à côté de ça 
à écouter avec les *WATTS*

[YOUTUBE]GgLkz1aejWw[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Sebtoutcourt (3 Décembre 2012)

Magma - Tsaï ! (Felicité Thösz)
[YOUTUBE]Ixk4bD6dltA#t=0m30s[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## yvos (3 Décembre 2012)

Je signale la réédition des albums de Sloy, petite gloire des 90's. Ca cognait dur et swinguait fort à leurs concert.

[YOUTUBE]VeOSexCmDqw[/YOUTUBE]

Je sais qu'il y a quelques fans qui traînent dans la salle :style:


----------



## KARL40 (3 Décembre 2012)

Quelque chose de plus calme, orchestral et pop avec les belges de 

BALTHAZAR ...

[YOUTUBE]M-kw25SuVAA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## TiteLine (5 Décembre 2012)

Un de mes morceaux favoris : le deuxième mouvement de la 7ème symphonie de Beethoven

[YOUTUBE]haseluAw20M[/YOUTUBE]


Et une superbe interprétation de Paul et Isabelle Duchesnay sur une chorégraphie de Shanti Ruchpaul :


[YOUTUBE]P4zXCnxE7W8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## shogun HD (5 Décembre 2012)

[YOUTUBE]1UK97fppp-U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## FlnY (6 Décembre 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?gl=FR&hl=fr&v=796jkaAHmx4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## boninmi (6 Décembre 2012)

> Quelqu'un qui n'a jamais fait d'erreur est quelqu'un qui n'a jamais rien essayé de nouveau. (A.Einstein)



Comme ça, peut-être ?

[YOUTUBE]796jkaAHmx4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Berthold (6 Décembre 2012)

Je viens d'apprendre la mort du grand Dave Brubeck&#8230; alors je me (ré)écoute le morceau qui m'a rendu fou pour mes premières lignes de basse&#8230;

[YOUTUBE]faJE92phKzI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pamoi (6 Décembre 2012)

Sur l'idée d'un éminent modo local 

[YOUTUBE]KxXUJydN0MU[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## vovaisdead (7 Décembre 2012)

[YOUTUBE]8pV7DQoUrIY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Toum'aï (7 Décembre 2012)

En voilà du cult

[YOUTUBE]kpKJUa6IoBs[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## vovaisdead (9 Décembre 2012)

....certes  il y a effectivement  culte, culte, culte et culte.


[YOUTUBE]HjC_V-P3Ndg[/YOUTUBE]


«On ne mordra jamais assez dans son propre cerveau.»....


----------



## Romuald (9 Décembre 2012)

vovaisdead a dit:


> ....certes  il y a effectivement  culte, culte, culte et culte.


A chacun son (gros ) culte 

[YOUTUBE]KTygjONrDr4[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Average Joe (10 Décembre 2012)

*Avis aux amateurs de Cure, Cocteau Twins, Lush, My Bloody Valentine, Ride, Jesus and Mary Chain, les Pale Saints, les Boo Radleys etc&#8230;*

Le film de Eric Green, *Beautiful Noise*, qui se fait attendre depuis des années, a enfin une chance de sortir. Par contre Green a besoin de quelque chose comme un peu moins de 20 000 $ et en appelle à la souscription publique. J'ai opté pour lui verser 45 $ en ce qui me concerne. Voir ce qu'on a en échange *ici*.
C'est URGENT : il faut verser son obole AVANT SAMEDI. Dans le cas où la somme ne serait pas réunie, les cartes bancaires ne seront pas débitées. Mais ce serait dommage. J'attends ce film pour ma part depuis 2007, date à laquelle il avait été annoncé, et pensait que c'était mort il y a encore deux jours vu que d'après Green il y avait des problèmes de copyright. Les souscriptions servent à permettre à l'équipe de franchir cet obstacle, précisément.
Ce serait sympa pour tout le monde de participer. Merci d'avance


----------



## Berthold (11 Décembre 2012)

J'ai découvert cette jam session des deux compères Gilmour et Wright. J'adore.

[YOUTUBE]p6MIYp87U8Y[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## patlek (11 Décembre 2012)

Acheté çà ce week end , moi:

[YOUTUBE]ZM3uDSQBCs8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Décembre 2012)

Petit hommage ....

*Ravi Shankar & Georges Harrison*

[YOUTUBE]pFnyg3YhuP4[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## TiteLine (12 Décembre 2012)

[YOUTUBE]nxzU27I4dUg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Average Joe (13 Décembre 2012)

L'autre jour j'ai évoqué le film de Eric Green, _Beautiful Noise_, qui attendait sa sortie depuis 2006  Je viens de recevoir un message de Kickstarter, adressé à tous les soutiens du film, que l'objectif de récolte de fonds pour permettre son affranchissement de tous les soucis de copyright a été atteint, deux jours avant la date fatidique. On va enfin pouvoir le voir ! Si d'autres sur ce forum ont participé eux aussi ou sont intéressés, leur contribution ou leur avis sont les bienvenus.


----------



## Berthold (14 Décembre 2012)

Fille de, et demi-sur aussi (quelle famille !) 

[YOUTUBE]8CnhcGpmH9Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## TiteLine (14 Décembre 2012)

Fan du groupe à l'époque ... Nobody's perfect 

Voici une chanson que j'aime réécouter alors qu'elle est pratiquement inconnue 


[YOUTUBE]6j7q_0W84-s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## jpultra (15 Décembre 2012)

J'adore la façon dont le groupe libère la passion sur la scène...

[YOUTUBE]Lh3LocS_Bh8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vivid (15 Décembre 2012)

[YOUTUBE]OI0U92sN-Eo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Berthold (19 Décembre 2012)

J'ai découvert cette version il y a peu, pourtant elle date de 1976. Au début je l'ai juste trouvée intéressante ; maintenant, plus je l'écoute, plus je l'apprécie.

[YOUTUBE]pwkJo9_c3fM[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## reou (19 Décembre 2012)

Berthold a dit:


> Je viens d'apprendre la mort du grand Dave Brubeck alors je me (ré)écoute le morceau qui m'a rendu fou pour mes premières lignes de basse
> 
> [YOUTUBE]faJE92phKzI[/YOUTUBE]



pour info take five a été composé par Paul BRIENTENFELD alias DESMOND ( le saxophoniste )


----------



## Toum'aï (20 Décembre 2012)

A demain...

[YOUTUBE]NoBFhdeR9PE[/YOUTUBE]

​


----------



## JPTK (22 Décembre 2012)

Berthold a dit:


> J'ai découvert cette jam session des deux compères Gilmour et Wright. J'adore.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]p6MIYp87U8Y[/YOUTUBE]​



Superbe !


----------



## Philippe (22 Décembre 2012)

JPTK a dit:


> Superbe !



En effet   rien n'est oublié, MP à suivre comme promis.

Cette chanson elle aussi me trouble et même ... me bouleverse

[YOUTUBE]http://forums.macg.co/usercp.php[/YOUTUBE]

car cette fois c'est moi qui suis parti ... sans rien dire  

La fin est à oublier J'T'AIME J'T'AIME ... ça fait un peu trop mélo. Peu adéquat, surtout, peu adapté à la dure réalité de notre époque ... Mais ça reste un bon titre. D'ailleurs, je suis quasi sûr que qqun l'a déjà fait entendre ici. Si ça se trouve, c'était peut-être moi ...


----------



## Berthold (23 Décembre 2012)

Heu Tu es sur d'avoir mis le code video au sein des balises YOUTUBE ?


----------



## Philippe (23 Décembre 2012)

Oups ... désolé :casse: ... peut-être ça marchera mieux comme ça  :

[YOUTUBE]uNgH-eAfInQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## fedo (23 Décembre 2012)

découvert récemment: Sharon Van Etten:
[YOUTUBE]exJ3AG0JIeo[/YOUTUBE]

les 2 premiers titres de l'album sont pas mal du tout, après ça se dilue très vite à mon goût et on tombe dans le cliché singer/songwriter.

et surtout Marriages:
[YOUTUBE]QcwPn_2iigc[/YOUTUBE]

tout l'album assure. ce ne sont pas des inconnus puisque derrière ce groupe se cache des membres de Red Sparowes.


----------



## jpmiss (24 Décembre 2012)

[YOUTUBE]VjUc_079qOg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## thunderheart (24 Décembre 2012)

[YOUTUBE]xwFAU7ZAclg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## vovaisdead (27 Décembre 2012)

[YOUTUBE]zP5GWYXp4d0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## patlek (27 Décembre 2012)

Un coup de coeur, les vainqueurs du tremplin blues sur seine de 2012 ...

C' est frais, c' est sympa.


http://www.beautyandbeast.net/index.php?page=musiques

En attendant le CD


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Décembre 2012)

Une chanson immortelle qui ne s'en ira pas avec le temps ....

[YOUTUBE]0vTBZzB_gfY[/YOUTUBE]

Et pour ceux qui, après avoir écouté la chanson auraient des idées morbides, dites-vous bien qu'il ne sert à rien de se suicider alors qu'il suffit d'attendre arf !​


----------



## Average Joe (28 Décembre 2012)

Je demande leurs fils spirituels : parmi eux, Film School avec ma chanson préférée de l'album _Fission_.
[YOUTUBE]Eb886n7zjTs[/YOUTUBE]
Cette chanson a la simplicité de l'évidence. Un rock critic anglais a écrit un jour qu'une bonne chanson donne l'impression d'avoir toujours existé. C'est la marque des grands. Bien joué, Film School.


----------



## ergu (30 Décembre 2012)

Hé, hé, hé - en plus c'est _vraiment_ ce que je suis en train d'écouter.

[YOUTUBE]y8p0BxMykqg[/YOUTUBE]

Et la trop vite disparue et oubliée : 

[YOUTUBE]k61YGCPd4JQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Janvier 2013)

Neil Young ... Driftin' back (Album Pyschedelic pill) ... Je n'arrive plus à m'en passer ! 

[YOUTUBE]WmHljOmSw6I[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Toum'aï (7 Janvier 2013)

En ce moment j'aime bien les chanteuses en "i"

1 - Barbara Carlotti

[YOUTUBE]RscMUtzt06c[/YOUTUBE]

Et Claire Diterzi

[YOUTUBE]z9_1OAJrwjI[/YOUTUBE]

(En attendant "Le roi de la forêt")​


----------



## FlnY (9 Janvier 2013)

[YOUTUBE]xbIG_b2IMO0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Toum'aï (10 Janvier 2013)

Le voilà enfin "Le roi des forêt"

Gratte saturée, violoncelle, paroles pas trop nazes, bref j'aime bien...

[YOUTUBE]NTfd5aCLg74[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Pamoi (12 Janvier 2013)

Ce matin c'est ça (en vinyl sans les bonus, évidemment)

[YOUTUBE]P7JbZRYadLA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Berthold (12 Janvier 2013)

Vu hier soir dans un fauteuil moelleux, écran large, son impeccable, caisson de basse impressionnant, j'ai cru que j'avais rajeuni de 30 ans 

Concert fabuleux !

Mon morceau préféré

[YOUTUBE]PD-MdiUm1_Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## jonson (13 Janvier 2013)

Quelqu'un peut-il supprimer mon message, je me suis vautré?
Merci!


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Janvier 2013)

Ecouté par hasard alors que je cherchais autre chose







:love:


----------



## Pamoi (14 Janvier 2013)

meme parcours 

[YOUTUBE]3ROwIVkaTig[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## thunderheart (15 Janvier 2013)

[YOUTUBE]4B5zmDz4vR4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## vovaisdead (16 Janvier 2013)

[YOUTUBE]urOCsFSY7U8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Average Joe (17 Janvier 2013)

thunderheart a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]4B5zmDz4vR4[/YOUTUBE]



Ça me fait penser à Phil King, bassiste de Lush et, plus tard, de Jesus & Mary Chain racontant tout l'effet que lui avait fait cette chanson quand il l'a découverte à la télé, à un âge influençable, surtout au moment où Bowie pointait le doigt vers lui en chantant _Starman_, donc :rateau:


----------



## Vivid (21 Janvier 2013)

[YOUTUBE]MGWYnBRPiXM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## fedo (21 Janvier 2013)

> Crime & The City Solution



ça promet:love:

en attendant, sur le prochain album de Nick Cave & the Bad Seeds:
[YOUTUBE]RYyX1ISE6KQ[/YOUTUBE]

j'adore:love:


----------



## macinside (24 Janvier 2013)

Star Wars Meets Metal 

[YOUTUBE]zvep1WaUmOM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fab'Fab (25 Janvier 2013)

Comme quoi, les vieux sont capables de mettre une grosse claque aux pseudos groupes de rock actuels...


----------



## WebOliver (26 Janvier 2013)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Comme quoi, les vieux sont capables de mettre une grosse claque aux pseudos groupes de rock actuels...



Malheur, ça risque de leur donner des idées, genre un titre de 27 minutes de Superbus.


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Janvier 2013)

WebOliver a dit:


> Malheur, ça risque de leur donner des idées, genre un titre de 27 minutes de Superbus.



:afraid::afraid:


----------



## yvos (27 Janvier 2013)

Future of the left - sheena is a t-shirt salesman :style:

[YOUTUBE]JcD2cqNT1bQ[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## vovaisdead (29 Janvier 2013)

[YOUTUBE]SfgoBAmFWHE#![/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Berthold (30 Janvier 2013)

[YOUTUBE]6YzGOq42zLk[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Pamoi (30 Janvier 2013)

The Last Shadow Puppets

[YOUTUBE]XGV8xCkpXjE[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Average Joe (31 Janvier 2013)

Les Chameleons pour moi
[YOUTUBE]nGssYCWIV74[/YOUTUBE]
 avec un vrai classique des 80's.


----------



## yvos (2 Février 2013)

This News Needs Guns

[YOUTUBE]MQYGNdElYik[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Février 2013)

J'ai écouté le dernier single de Bowie.


J'ai failli me pendre...


----------



## boninmi (2 Février 2013)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> J'ai écouté le dernier single de Bowie.
> 
> 
> J'ai failli me pendre...




Console toi.


----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Février 2013)

boninmi a dit:


> Console toi.



Marge Simpson s'est mise à la chanson ?


----------



## boninmi (3 Février 2013)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Marge Simpson s'est mise à la chanson ?


Je ne m'en lasse pas. 
Je suis fleur bleue ... :love:


----------



## thunderheart (4 Février 2013)

[YOUTUBE]pTQtxxEqE2Y[/YOUTUBE]

Y'aurait pas comme un p'tit hommage à ... ?


----------



## jpmiss (5 Février 2013)

[YOUTUBE]bxF1B0UKay4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pamoi (5 Février 2013)

[YOUTUBE]v=1XlqCFi6o-E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pamoi (6 Février 2013)

[YOUTUBE]1XlqCFi6o-E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## shogun HD (7 Février 2013)

DEPECHE MODE  

heaven version album 
[YOUTUBE]Fy7FzXLin7o[/YOUTUBE]


et version owle remix:love:

[YOUTUBE]VdMzrmKyt5Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## vovaisdead (7 Février 2013)

[YOUTUBE]pX5QyygL9P4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## shogun HD (7 Février 2013)

[YOUTUBE]GIxcwtCCAkE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## naas (8 Février 2013)

[YOUTUBE]xIlPMw3qQog[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## thunderheart (10 Février 2013)

Simple non !

[YOUTUBE]EomUBRoZR4w[/YOUTUBE]

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h47 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h43 ----------

[YOUTUBE]r-BYM79DWsU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Toum'aï (12 Février 2013)

Il me semblait que ce titre était le générique du film Seven (hier soir sur D8) mais je peux me tromper...

[YOUTUBE]VlvJ4aQ6A7U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## manondel (13 Février 2013)

Jake Bugg !! Lighting Bolt 
C'est LUI le meilleur !!


----------



## Alex666 (14 Février 2013)

j'aime bien quand ça cherche, trouve, recherche...

The Foals à suivre 

[YOUTUBE]qJ_PMvjmC6M[/YOUTUBE]

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h04 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h56 ----------

Doors hollandais en plus pêchue
en tournée française mi mars je crois, j'irais sur Lyon concert au Ninkasi


[YOUTUBE]QuXDHGOASGI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## boninmi (15 Février 2013)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Il me semblait que ce titre était le générique du film Seven (hier soir sur D8) mais je peux me tromper...
> 
> [YOUTUBE]VlvJ4aQ6A7U[/YOUTUBE]



Mais si, mais si ...


----------



## vovaisdead (15 Février 2013)

Cela faisait un moment que je tournais en boucle mes classiques berlinois &co, que je cherchais un autre son, et là d'un coup, l'étincelle : Camera.







* playloud !*


... et si vous avez l'occasion de les voire en live éblouissant ! :style:


----------



## yvos (15 Février 2013)

Pour ceux qui apprécieraient _Battles_

Gallops :

[YOUTUBE]f2Wa491-YN0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## fedo (17 Février 2013)

autre bon titre du prochain Nick Cave & the Bad Seeds:
[YOUTUBE]XQud7EFQ3zQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## silvio (18 Février 2013)

L'original 

[YOUTUBE]dSMFHE7izTY[/YOUTUBE]​
Les mêmes 35 ans plus tard ....

[YOUTUBE]WmxMccfFbPU[/YOUTUBE]​

Même concert à Montpellier ... 
Ils ont bien vieilli


----------



## DeepDark (18 Février 2013)

vovaisdead a dit:


> Cela faisait un moment que je tournais en boucle mes classiques berlinois &co, que je cherchais un autre son, et là d'un coup, l'étincelle : Camera.
> 
> 
> * playloud !*
> ...



Rhaââ :love: :love: :love:


Chirz mate !

& du coup

- un

- deux

- trois


----------



## silvio (20 Février 2013)

thunderheart a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]r-BYM79DWsU[/YOUTUBE]



Pitin John Lydon/Johnny Rotten ... j'ai cru que c'était Cohn-Bendit sur scène ^^

Hop après 999 et avant les Buzzcocks, The Boys

[YOUTUBE]QbYgXlqXYOU[/YOUTUBE]​

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h39 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h36 ----------

et pourquoi attendre ?

[YOUTUBE]TwH6hn1RxTI[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Average Joe (21 Février 2013)

silvio a dit:


> Pitin John Lydon/Johnny Rotten ... j'ai cru que c'était Cohn-Bendit sur scène ^^
> 
> Hop après 999 et avant les Buzzcocks, The Boys
> 
> ...



Bigre : P.I.L. et les Buzzcocks, les deux seuls groupes keupons d'époque à exister encore aujourd'hui, tout cela ne nous rajeunit pas  En tout cas, voilà ce avec quoi j'ai grandi !
P.S. serait-ce Keith Levine et "Jah" Wobble avec Lydon sur scène ?


----------



## TiteLine (21 Février 2013)

Si j'aimais bien sans être véritablement fan dans les années 80, je redécouvre Depeche Mode, un des rares groupes de l'époque à soigner enregistrement et prise de son.
L'album Violator est un modèle du genre.

[YOUTUBE]M2VBmHOYpV8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## SirDeck (21 Février 2013)

1979
L'invention du secouage de tête Un évadé de l'asile joue à cloche pied sur une scène en culotte courte d'uniforme d'écolier avec cartable en bandoulière


[YOUTUBE]ah-09njRuw0[/YOUTUBE]​
J'adore le grésillement des amplis au début


----------



## vovaisdead (22 Février 2013)

fedo a dit:


> autre bon titre du prochain Nick Cave & the Bad Seeds(...)



Hier en première écoute, pas convaincu ... mais je vais essayer à nouveau 

En attendant, et pour rester ds le mood siffle je sors le drapeau rose !

[YOUTUBE]v6Ytde6tmkQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## thunderheart (28 Février 2013)

Un de mes 3 J'Heroes

[YOUTUBE]hxd8tfPEDg0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## patlek (28 Février 2013)

Pascal obispo... ha non, ce n' est pas lui.

Aaron Neville (A noter la présence hyper discrete sur tousles titres de Keith Richard à la guitare)


[YOUTUBE]6XrZk-X0NqI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## thunderheart (28 Février 2013)

patlek a dit:


> Pascal obispo... ha non, ce n' est pas lui.
> 
> Aaron Neville (A noter la présence hyper discrete sur tousles titres de Keith Richard à la guitare)
> 
> ...



Très discrète oui 
Le Keef est un grand amateur de blues, mais aussi de Country, pote avec la famille Neville avec laquelle il aime jammer.


----------



## patlek (28 Février 2013)

Le titre là n' est pas sur le dernier disque "My true story", ou Keith richard joue. 
Là on a quand meme Allen toussaint au piano, une figure de la musique de la nouvelle orléans.

çà c' est sur le dernier CD

[YOUTUBE]gBD5uZY-O1U[/YOUTUBE]

il y a le making of ou keith richard apparait

[YOUTUBE]fpyUQ6iDcbA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## thunderheart (28 Février 2013)

Merci


----------



## thunderheart (28 Février 2013)

et merde, ce soir, j'ai comme un gros coup de blues 

[YOUTUBE]ehAcra6XqPU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## vovaisdead (1 Mars 2013)

wormeyes a dit:


> Bon. il y avait aussi [YOUTUBE]G41-s3vGlAQ[/YOUTUBE]cela mais qui s'en souvient?...



Ouaip, où quand mes fantômes me reviennent en pleine face. 

[YOUTUBE]QRmhgBPWOFg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pamoi (1 Mars 2013)

tu peux pas directement poster les Stranglers, non ?? 

[YOUTUBE]XDlq1MmbbK8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## vovaisdead (1 Mars 2013)

Pamoi a dit:


> tu peux pas directement poster les Stranglers, non ??




Nan, nan; et là est toute la différence, le valaisan sur ce coup là l'aurait posté version live...

[YOUTUBE]Rxc9A6HyoLE[/YOUTUBE]

un peu comme ça quoi.. :style:


----------



## thunderheart (2 Mars 2013)

Ah les Stranglers 
Je m'imaginais les Stranglers à une émission comme The Voice. Je sais, juste un délire 
Tout était possible avec eux, surtout l'imprévisible.

Je me souviens d'un de leurs concerts à la Mutualité (Paris). Fuck (qui s'en souvient de lui ?) avait une bouteille d'eau, s'est rempli la bouche et a craché un long jet (très dangereux :afraid vers JJ Burnel. Ce dernier pose tranquillement sa basse sur la scène, descend dans la fosse aux lions et fout une branlée à Fuck, remonte sur scène, reprend la basse et le morceau repart.

The Stranglers Live quoi :love:


----------



## jpmiss (2 Mars 2013)

Des japonais tatoués en slip qui font de la moto, de la bière, des gros nichons et des poulpes.
LET'S FUCKIN' GO!

[YOUTUBE]wx_ESYOAq9U[/YOUTUBE]

 :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Mars 2013)

jpmiss a dit:


> Des japonais tatoués en slip qui font de la moto, de la bière, des gros nichons et des poulpes.
> :love:


Et bien entendu, il a fallu que ce soit toi qui trouves ce "truc" !!!!!!:love:


----------



## silvio (4 Mars 2013)

Average Joe a dit:


> Bigre : P.I.L. et les Buzzcocks, les deux seuls groupes keupons d'époque à exister encore aujourd'hui, tout cela ne nous rajeunit pas  En tout cas, voilà ce avec quoi j'ai grandi !
> P.S. serait-ce Keith Levine et "Jah" Wobble avec Lydon sur scène ?



J'ai déjà du mal à reconnaître Johnny .... :rateau:


Sinon que nenni mon Bon ....
Il y en a encore plein qui tournent :
L'excellent vovaisdead nous cite les Wire que j'ai revu l'année dernière en concert, mais bon on pourrait ergoter en disant que c'est déjà du post-punk ...

Alors, je te propose ce petit festival assez représentatif de ceux qui sont toujours présents :
http://www.lastfm.fr/festival/3332422+Rebellion+Festival,+Blackpool,+England+UK
(les UK Subs sont passés à Montpellier il y a 10 jours, les Adicts il y a 3 mois, les Sham 69, il y a 4 ou 5 mois etc...)

Et sinon ce matin pour aller bosser :



[YOUTUBE]xDN_T9Pr11w[/YOUTUBE]




thunderheart a dit:


> Ah les Stranglers
> Je me souviens d'un de leurs concerts à la Mutualité (Paris). Fuck (qui  s'en souvient de lui ?) avait une bouteille d'eau, s'est rempli la  bouche et a craché un long jet (très dangereux :afraid  vers JJ Burnel. Ce dernier pose tranquillement sa basse sur la scène,  descend dans la fosse aux lions et fout une branlée à Fuck, remonte sur  scène, reprend la basse et le morceau repart.
> 
> The Stranglers Live quoi :love:



Tiens j'ai eu la même à Caen : un keupon a passé 5 mns à cracher sur Karatekaman qui pour une fois a été très patient, puis a fait exactement la même ...
Posage de basse, sautage dans la fosse, lattage du keupon, remontage sur la scène et reprisage du concert tranquillement ​


----------



## jpmiss (4 Mars 2013)

silvio a dit:


> Tiens j'ai eu la même à Caen : un keupon a passé 5 mns à cracher sur Karatekaman qui pour une fois a été très patient, puis a fait exactement la même ...
> Posage de basse, sautage dans la fosse, lattage du keupon, remontage sur la scène et reprisage du concert tranquillement


Bof, pas bien compliqué de latter la gueule d'un keupon dont la plupart sont taillés comme des ablettes et se trimbalent avec au minimum 2g de vin blanc/coca dans chaque bras. 

Plus compliqué, à un concert de Tropnem Pal début 90's des skins étaient venu provoquer.
Les skins en général ils sont bien entrainés et ont l'esprit de corps.
Ben y'en a un dont le nez ne doit toujours pas avoir repoussé après que le bassiste lui ait fait un stage dive sur la gueule en tenant sa basse par le manche comme une batte. 
Après ils sont partis 
[YOUTUBE]6D-mM5G9mBE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## silvio (5 Mars 2013)

jpmiss a dit:


> Bof, pas bien compliqué de latter la gueule d'un keupon dont la plupart sont taillés comme des ablettes et se trimbalent avec au minimum 2g de vin blanc/coca dans chaque bras.


s'pas faux 
mais c'était plus pour illustrer le côté paisible et végétatif de JJB 



jpmiss a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]6D-mM5G9mBE[/YOUTUBE]



En concert le 22 mars :
http://app.crownmakers.com/taf-production/

Pas vu depuis .... hum ... 15 ans ?


----------



## vovaisdead (5 Mars 2013)

thunderheart a dit:


> ...branlée à Fuck...





silvio a dit:


> ...lattage du keupon...





jpmiss a dit:


> ... stage dive sur la gueule...




  


Je vois que le pink flag plus haut n'a pas suffit, alors voici pour vous la pink pochette :








...avec le pink son qui va avec : *! playloud !*


:love:


----------



## jpmiss (5 Mars 2013)

[YOUTUBE]zgqTh6uoenc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## aCLR (5 Mars 2013)

[YOUTUBE]Xrh91gmh3_s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Average Joe (5 Mars 2013)

[YOUTUBE]Mx9UivpYSh0[/YOUTUBE]
 qui plus est avec *exactement le même line-up* : les jumelles Deal, Josephine Wiggs et Jim McPherson, celui du bon vieux temps. Ils ont vieilli, et alors ? Nous aussi !

À l'époque d'ailleurs, à la sortie de _Last Splash_, je les avais vus au Zénith. Le plus marrant c'était le public : le concert avait eu lieu un dimanche, curieusement, et la salle était d'âge scolaire, le plus vieux à part moi (qui avais 25 ans) devait avoir 13-14 ans  C'était autant une garderie qu'un concert 

Cette année *ils repasseront* en juin, donc en France et avant cela au festival Primavera de Barcelone, puis de Porto. Cette fois, gageons que comme en 2008, il y aura davantage de vétérans D'ailleurs il y a 5 ans il m'était revenu que parmi eux devaient se trouver plus d'un ancien gamin de 1993 !


----------



## thunderheart (6 Mars 2013)

Un de plus :mouais:

[YOUTUBE]3qkgoP6kABw[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]wIOZ2WZB0Dk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## shogun HD (6 Mars 2013)

[YOUTUBE]u56xskTBMPE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Berthold (7 Mars 2013)

thunderheart a dit:


> Un de plus :mouais:



Grrrr    


[YOUTUBE]mQSFNgzuUwI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## patlek (8 Mars 2013)

Parce qu' il n' y a rien au dessus...

[YOUTUBE]LrRTT5PJDAg[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]ObnupH8Pys8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## shogun HD (11 Mars 2013)

[YOUTUBE]oipMgVLFJxI[YOUTUBE]


----------



## vovaisdead (12 Mars 2013)

shogun HD a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]oipMgVLFJxI[YOUTUBE]



oipMgVLFJxI ?


----------



## boninmi (12 Mars 2013)

shogun HD a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]oipMgVLFJxI[YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]oipMgVLFJxI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## silvio (12 Mars 2013)

peut-être un petit /

[YOUTUBE]oipMgVLFJxI[/YOUTUBE]

Edith : 15h53 .. match nul


----------



## jpmiss (15 Mars 2013)

*WOUAK HEUN WOUAL!*

[YOUTUBE]Es9YeUqtB1M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Berthold (16 Mars 2013)

C'est chouette la pixilation, mais ils devaient tous bien avoir mal aux cuisses à la fin du tournage du clip&#8230; !


----------



## vovaisdead (16 Mars 2013)

jpmiss a dit:


> *WOUAK HEUN WOUAL!*
> 
> [YOUTUBE]Es9YeUqtB1M[/YOUTUBE]




*GARAAAAAAAGE!*

[YOUTUBE]YkrLbG4LKsI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## shogun HD (16 Mars 2013)

p'tin je peux pas bouler 

[YOUTUBE]pyY70LE2D-Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## DeepDark (17 Mars 2013)

shogun HD a dit:


> N&D.M.




-----------

Maisinon

[YOUTUBE]XR8LFNUr3vw[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Average Joe (17 Mars 2013)

Leur première vidéo officielle après avoir été signés. Pour un coup d'essai ce fut un coup de maître.*
Assurément la vidéo des Throwing Muses la plus rare du web*. 
Je me demande ce qu'attend 4AD pour la mettre en ligne comme cette maison de disques l'a fait récemment pour d'autres vidéos d'époque ? Avec un peu de chance

(on ne la trouve pas sur le Tutube. Elle y a un temps existé mais a été retirée).


----------



## thunderheart (18 Mars 2013)

[YOUTUBE]fE3ra4RZBtU[/YOUTUBE]

Pitin, c'est bon :love::rateau:


----------



## AureLambo (18 Mars 2013)

[YOUTUBE]iwDDswGsJ60[/YOUTUBE]

Tout simplement parce que le solo de guitare du début est juste mythique... Sur ce, je vais aller mettre mes lunettes de soleil et enfourcher mon Harley


----------



## Pamoi (18 Mars 2013)

Perso, je vais enfourcher mon canapé, avec un verre de Laphroaig et écouter religieusement ça:

[YOUTUBE]mqLxfFEzw5I[/YOUTUBE]​
et l'album qui va avec.


----------



## KARL40 (18 Mars 2013)

La mélancolie étant un état qui se travaille, rien de tel que les Tindersticks pour m'y aider ...



[YOUTUBE]5v1eFVOj4is[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Mars 2013)

Depuis peu, la bibliothèque municipale, devant chez moi, propose quelques DVD de la mediathèque départementale au prêt. Au milieu des Kurosawa et autres Hitchcock, j'y ai redécouvert le blockbuster de mes 16 ans :love:





Certaines des images accusent leur âge, mais la musique n'a pas pris une ride, je trouve 

EDIT : allez, je vous aide, l'air qui va avec l'image, là, ça fait : "ta taaa taa ta ta ta, tataa ta ta ta taaa, tataa ta ta ta ta, tataa taa tata taaaa &#8230;" ! :rateau:


----------



## Romuald (19 Mars 2013)

fallait poster dans 'Cékidon ?', avec l'avantage de réveiller le fil.

Elton John dans Tommy, nan ?

(ah mUrde, j'avais pas vu l'incipit )


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Mars 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> Elton John dans Tommy, nan ?



Et c'est encore un militaire qui gagne une tringle à rideaux (© Coluche) ! 

Je me le suis regardé (avec le son à donf &#8230; L'avantage de l'habitat individuel :rateau hier soir, et je pense récidiver régulièrement ! :love:


----------



## onmyplanet (19 Mars 2013)

Impossible d'insérer la vidéo , alors je mets le lien :

Archive / Again


----------



## shogun HD (19 Mars 2013)

[YOUTUBE]6NMhd4c9gKo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pamoi (19 Mars 2013)

onmyplanet a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]EkhY4YXX6x4[/YOUTUBE]



.....................


----------



## silvio (20 Mars 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Depuis peu, la bibliothèque municipale, devant chez moi, propose quelques DVD de la mediathèque départementale au prêt. Au milieu des Kurosawa et autres Hitchcock, j'y ai redécouvert le blockbuster de mes 16 ans :love:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sir Elton Jones en Doc bordeaux 16 trous ???
Pitain j'avais oublié ce détail .... 
Mais pour Pinball Wizard, j'ai quand même une préférence pour la voix de Daltrey ..


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Mars 2013)

silvio a dit:


> Sir Elton Jones en Doc bordeaux 16 trous ???
> Pitain j'avais oublié ce détail ....
> Mais pour Pinball Wizard, j'ai quand même une préférence pour la voix de Daltrey ..



Ben assez d'accord avec toi, mais bon, celle de Daltrey, ça fait un bail que je l'ai dans mes archives, celle là, je n'avais jamais eu l'occase de l'avoir (pis faut dire que dans ce cas précis, l'image me plait bien aussi).


----------



## jpmiss (20 Mars 2013)

J'ecoute pas vraiment ça mais le clip est excellent 

[YOUTUBE]Rgox84KE7iY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## shogun HD (20 Mars 2013)

[youtube]imL-hpl22xY[/youtube]


----------



## thunderheart (21 Mars 2013)

[YOUTUBE]8OGE8Yo9C2Q[/YOUTUBE]

À la 2nde écoute, je me dit que ça valait le coup d'attendre 10 ans. Pitin, 10 ans :rateau: !


----------



## jpmiss (21 Mars 2013)

A la 5eme ecoute je me dis que c'était pas la peine de continuer pendant 30 ans.


----------



## fedo (24 Mars 2013)

[YOUTUBE]u8kpy15K14k[/YOUTUBE]

très bon album qui sort demain.

il y a du bon et du moins bon sur le nouveau mudhoney:
[YOUTUBE]qreEZ6oNB3A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Mars 2013)

[YOUTUBE]rfL4MlEIB4Q[/YOUTUBE]
​


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Mars 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]rfL4MlEIB4Q[/YOUTUBE]
> ​



Tu t'es fait avoir, c'est pas pite tonnechainde, c'est Laurent Fabius qui se fait passer pour lui !

La preuve, il n'a pas cassé sa guitare à la fin du morceau !


----------



## Dos Jones (24 Mars 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tu t'es fait avoir, c'est pas pite tonnechainde, c'est Laurent Fabius qui se fait passer pour lui !
> 
> La preuve, il n'a pas cassé sa guitare à la fin du morceau !


Mon dernier souvenir de lui c'était à la fête de l'huma il était entré en bondissant depuis le fond de la scène et a plaqué un accord magistral en l'air sur sa guitare ce qui a eu pour effet de faire sauter toute l'électricité de la fête :mouais:

2 heures après c'était toujours pas rétabli je suis donc rentré déçu


----------



## Berthold (25 Mars 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> [Magic bus]
> ​



J'adore les Who et Pete Townshend, mais je ne suis pas persuadé qu'il a choisi le meilleur morceau de son répertoire à jouer tout seul:sleep: Bien que je reconnaisse qu'il s'en sort quand même super bien.


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Mars 2013)

Berthold a dit:


> je ne suis pas persuadé qu'il a choisi le meilleur morceau de son répertoire à jouer tout seul



C'est rien de le dire, tu cultives l'euphémisme là !


----------



## yvos (25 Mars 2013)

[YOUTUBE]sWjKLiexGI4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Berthold (27 Mars 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> C'est rien de le dire, tu cultives l'euphémisme là !



Bon allez, ça me fout des frissons partout :

[YOUTUBE]hKUBTX9kKEo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Mars 2013)

Berthold a dit:


> Bon allez, ça me fout des frissons partout :



Moi, ma préférée, c'est celle ci, c'est là qu'on voit où Jim Henson est allé chercher l'idée d'Animal, le batteur fou du Muppet Show ! 

[YOUTUBE]0uuMJ0AhyVo[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Mars 2013)

Allez, j'en remets un coup !

[YOUTUBE]cH9IgJZCx4c[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## teo (28 Mars 2013)

En ces temps troublés&#8230; tolérance, vous avez dit tolérance ?

[YOUTUBE]gKhjaGRhIYU[/YOUTUBE]
_Pass this on_ - *The Knife*


Mode monomanie over and over _I'm love with your brother, what's his name ?_

Et pour le remix de *Dalhbäck & Dalhback*, c'est là​


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Mars 2013)

[YOUTUBE]aub8lqfy0iY[/YOUTUBE].


----------



## vovaisdead (28 Mars 2013)

[YOUTUBE]-30SA0GWpWw[/YOUTUBE]



_« J'entrevis dans mon imagination le spectacle d'un grand rite sacral païen : les vieux sages, assis en cercle, et observant la danse à la mort d'une jeune fille, qu'ils sacrifient pour leur rendre propice le dieu du printemps »_


----------



## thunderheart (29 Mars 2013)

[YOUTUBE]F3qvosHHcWc[/YOUTUBE] :rateau:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h58 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h56 ----------

[YOUTUBE]Q1mCYgjhnGg[/YOUTUBE]

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h01 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h58 ----------

Et une dernière pour la route

[YOUTUBE]19IqwU3itFk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Average Joe (29 Mars 2013)

C'est marrant de penser que _Instant Karma_ a été reprise par Midnight Oil bien des années plus tard, au pied de la tour Exxon Ils étaient tous sur le plateau d'un camion, sono comprise.


----------



## thunderheart (30 Mars 2013)

Un morceau qui m'accompagne et me touche depuis très longtemps, le magnifique "Visions" extrait d'un album riche, dense, profond, Innervisions 

Une superbe version Live 
[YOUTUBE]nlSXQ0h2Xe8[/YOUTUBE]

Et l'original, de toute beauté
[YOUTUBE]K4mdXoaKqco[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Mars 2013)

Là, je viens de me faire une immersion de deux heures dans les grandes heures du rock, des années 60 aux années 90, le tout en compagnie de l'iguane préféré de Jipé ! :love:


----------



## jpmiss (31 Mars 2013)

Yep me too.
Ca se passe ici et là.
Tout ce que j'écoute vient de ça à l'exception du milieux du premier volet (Folk, Dylan, Hippies et autres Zappa) que j'ai jamais pu encaisser. Tout le reste je prend :love:
Et putain, à chaque fois que j'entend Transmission de Joy Division ça me fout la chair de poule comme si c'était ma première écoute!


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Mars 2013)

Remarque, ils en ont oublié un ou deux, il me vient à l'esprit quelques noms comme les Ten Years after pour les sixties, Marc Bolan ou Steve Winwood (ex du Spencer Davis Group) pour les seventies, ACDC ou Aerosmith pour les années 80, pour les années 90, j'ai pas trop suivi :rateau:

Sinon, on a eu aussi King Krimson, Nina Hagen ou le Blue Oyster Cult et plein d'autres, difficile d'être exhaustif


----------



## jpmiss (31 Mars 2013)

Ben disons que ça ne retrace que ce qui a touché l'auteur à l'époque.
Et pour la plupart de ceux que tu cite j'ai pas de regret


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Mars 2013)

jpmiss a dit:


> Et pour la plupart de ceux que tu cite j'ai pas de regret



Ils ont pourtant marqué leur époque, mais c'est vrai que tu es né trop tard pour comprendre vraiment ce qu'ils étaient pour la jeunesse de la génération précédente (un peu comme moi pour ceux des années 90) !


----------



## jpmiss (31 Mars 2013)

Ça ça ne veux rien dire. J'apprécie les Kinks, les Throggs, Chuck Berry et un peu les débuts des Stones et pourtant j'étais a peine né à leur époque. Et même pour les Stooges ou le Velvet je sortais à peine de mes couches. Et pour les débuts du punk avec les New York Dolls ou Richard Hell j'avais pas encore de poils au kiki (je commençais tout juste à avoir du duvet quand Ian Curtis s'est pendu).
La différence c'est que ceux la n'ont pas pris une ride contrairement aux rockeux ampoulés et pompeux dont tu dis qu'ils ont marqué leur époque mais sûrement pas tout ce qui s'est passé plus tard.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h22 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h03 ----------

Tiens prend ça dans ta face! 

[YOUTUBE]6ZwMs2fLoVE?t=13s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Mars 2013)

jpmiss a dit:


> Ça ça ne veux rien dire. J'apprécie les Kinks, les Throggs, Chuck Berry et un peu les débuts des Stones et pourtant j'étais a peine né à leur époque. Et même pour les Stooges ou le Velvet je sortais à peine de mes couches. Et pour les débuts du punk avec les New York Dolls ou Richard Hell j'avais pas encore de poils au kiki (je commençais tout juste à avoir du duvet quand Ian Curtis s'est pendu).
> La différence c'est que ceux la n'ont pas pris une ride contrairement aux rockeux ampoulés et pompeux dont tu dis qu'ils ont marqué leur époque mais sûrement pas tout ce qui s'est passé plus tard.
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h22 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h03 ----------
> ...



J'ai pris, jusqu'au bout, et je suis prêt à prendre le pari que dans 20 ans, plus personne (à part toi) ne s'en souvient :rateau:

Tiens, ça me fait penser à du Gary Glitter (sans les excès vestimentaires, et nonobstant les progrès de l'époque) Quelqu'un se souvient de Gary Glitter ? 

[youtube]pSIlW6rYz7k[/youtube]​


----------



## jpmiss (31 Mars 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> J'ai pris, jusqu'au bout, et je suis prêt à prendre le pari que dans 20 ans, plus personne (à part toi) ne s'en souvient :rateau:


Bah ce morceau à déjà 34 ans alors...  
Mais comme tu semble ne pas t'en être aperçu ça prouve bien qu'il n'a pas pris une ride 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h07 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h04 ----------


Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tiens, ça me fait penser à du Gary Glitter (sans les excès vestimentaires, et nonobstant les progrès de l'époque) Quelqu'un se souvient de Gary Glitter ?


Personne et c'est tant mieux 
Par contre si Joy Division te fait penser à Gary Glitter tu devrais penser à consulter un ORL


----------



## thunderheart (31 Mars 2013)

[YOUTUBE]RYHdX347BR4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## jpmiss (31 Mars 2013)

Y'a ca aussi

[YOUTUBE]4lO1j84KdvU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## thunderheart (31 Mars 2013)

Et ça aussi, très drôle 

[YOUTUBE]VpOpxcknNP4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## silvio (2 Avril 2013)

jpmiss a dit:


> Ça ça ne veux rien dire. J'apprécie les Kinks, les Throggs, Chuck Berry et un peu les débuts des Stones et pourtant j'étais a peine né à leur époque. Et même pour les Stooges ou le Velvet je sortais à peine de mes couches. Et pour les débuts du punk avec les New York Dolls ou Richard Hell j'avais pas encore de poils au kiki (je commençais tout juste à avoir du duvet quand Ian Curtis s'est pendu).
> La différence c'est que ceux la n'ont pas pris une ride contrairement aux rockeux ampoulés et pompeux dont tu dis qu'ils ont marqué leur époque mais sûrement pas tout ce qui s'est passé plus tard.
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h22 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h03 ----------
> ...



Je plussoie dans tous les sens ...

Un autre morceau fétiche (disque posthume à Curtis si je me souviens bien - le disque, pas les morceaux)

[YOUTUBE]-bkcPS3GHQY[/YOUTUBE]

Pis si j'ai commencé à me raser à la même époque que Jipé, je retiens plutôt ça d'avant que mes coucougnettes descendent :

[YOUTUBE]zB_DOA2AL7Q[/YOUTUBE]

ou ça

[YOUTUBE]gjMuKP1GpLY[/YOUTUBE]

ou ça

[YOUTUBE]8XhQRFO4M7A[/YOUTUBE]


Mais j'ai écouté Garry Gliter :rose:


----------



## thunderheart (3 Avril 2013)

J'ai jamais compris le talent qu'on trouve à Joy Division. Ils sont passablement ennuyeux :love:
Pas plus que le buzz du moment, les Strokes, quelle daube !

Vite, mon bouclier


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Avril 2013)

Hier soir, je viens de regarder le dessin animé "Heavy Metal", un vieux nanard du début des années 80. Le film était nul, mais la bande son, par contre, ça déchirait (j'ai mis le lien Wikipedia américain, sur le français, il n'y a rien. En bas de la page, il y a le sommaire de la bande son) ! :love:


----------



## Average Joe (3 Avril 2013)

Ce que j'écoute depuis 2010-2011 - le genre de disque qui a tendance à tourner en boucle dans le lecteur CD de ma voiture : l'album _Fission_ de Film School. J'estime qu'il s'agit du meilleur disque que j'ai entendu ces dix dernières années, pourtant il y a eu d'autres bons groupes entre temps mais celui-ci est la crème de la crème. Bien meilleur même et plus abouti que _Hideout_, leur précédent, du temps où ils avaient encore une maison de disques (Rough Trade, qui a coulé). Dans l'un comme dans l'autre, mais surtout le plus récent, il n'y a rien a jeter, toutes les compos sont fortes et les influences parfaitement assimilées.
[YOUTUBE]Eb886n7zjTs[/YOUTUBE]
Quel dommage que le groupe ait splitté après cela. Je soupçonne qu'ils se sont dit "on ne pourra jamais faire mieux". C'est le syndrome qui a un temps touché Kevin Shields de My Bloody Valentine (une des influences les plus évidentes de Film School) qui, ça tombe bien, reviennent en ce moment.
[YOUTUBE]tNXVqtXDRBE[/YOUTUBE]
Ils seront à Paris le mois prochain.


----------



## silvio (4 Avril 2013)

thunderheart a dit:


> J'ai jamais compris le talent qu'on trouve à Joy Division. Ils sont passablement ennuyeux :love:
> Pas plus que le buzz du moment, les Strokes, quelle daube !
> 
> Vite, mon bouclier



bah .. les goûts et les couleurs .. toujours est-il que Joy Division a influencé la suite ne serait-ce qu'à travers New Order -> Chemical Brothers par exemple ..

Les Strokes .. mouais .. me semble que les deux premiers albums étaient pas trop mal .. bon de là à dire qu'ils ont inventé quelque chose ...

Sinon encore du vieux : 

[YOUTUBE]Q-GueNOKolo[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## vovaisdead (4 Avril 2013)

[YOUTUBE]edZNQSyH0Ps[/YOUTUBE]



Sinon, c'est qui ces Strokes ?


----------



## fedo (4 Avril 2013)

thunderheart a dit:


> Pas plus que le buzz du moment, les Strokes, quelle daube !
> 
> Vite, mon bouclier



:love: oui les papas ils travaillent chez les majors alors ça aide
c'est un peu comme chez nous avec les parents qui travaillent dans le show biz subventionné.
vite un peu d'air:
[YOUTUBE]G-THhwh5mNI[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]NDeQqG-Q4Ps[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]HQAhes6c0Fc[/YOUTUBE]

et enfin une spéciale dédicace à Jérôme Cahuzac 
[YOUTUBE]RunfFTrTq5k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2013)

​

Un peu de House made in France ?
Phil Weeks*, patron du label Robsoul vous présente Alci.​


*l'abus d'herbes est bon pour la santé.​


----------



## JPTK (5 Avril 2013)

thunderheart a dit:


> J'ai jamais compris le talent qu'on trouve à Joy Division. Ils sont passablement ennuyeux :love:
> Pas plus que le buzz du moment, les Strokes, quelle daube !
> 
> Vite, mon bouclier



Idem pour Joy Division, je supporte pas, New Order non plus. Y a genre 2 morceaux de JD que je trouve très bien je crois.

Quand tu parles du buzz du moment pour les Strokes, ça fait quand même un moment hein, un peu comme si tu découvrais The white stripes !  (je suis pas fan pour autant hein)
Leur album le plus connu est _This is it_, et il est quand même de 2001. S'ils n'inventent rien, c'est cependant très efficace et avec plein des tubes dedans  L'album suivant _Room on fire_ (2003), qui est dans la continuité est bon aussi. Pour la suite, de ce qu'en ai écouté et c'était à prévoir, ça semble s'essouffler largement, j'ai juste jeté une oreille sur _First Impressions Of Earth_ (2005) et je l'ai trouvé chiant.


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Avril 2013)

thunderheart a dit:


> J'ai jamais compris le talent qu'on trouve à Joy Division. Ils sont passablement ennuyeux :love:





JPTK a dit:


> Idem pour Joy Division, je supporte pas



Bon, je me sens moins seul, là, du coup


----------



## thunderheart (5 Avril 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> Idem pour Joy Division, je supporte pas, New Order non plus. Y a genre 2 morceaux de JD que je trouve très bien je crois.
> 
> Quand tu parles du buzz du moment pour les Strokes, ça fait quand même un moment hein, un peu comme si tu découvrais The white stripes !  (je suis pas fan pour autant hein)



Rhâhhhh Lovely, ça fait du bien 
Je plussoie pour New Order, même punition que JD. Quant à Jack White, on en a déjà parlé ici, sa réputation de génie est amha usurpée et démesurée :love:

Pour moi, la bonne surprise de ces derniers temps a été Jake Bugg. Son album est magnifique et touchant, presque rien à jeter. La musique de "Django Unchained" mérite aussi de tendre l'oreille. Sans oublier bien sûr le dernier Bowie.

Parmi, les déceptions, le bricolage du "dernier" Hendrix, le dernier Depeche Mode et quelques autres qui ne méritent pas d'être évoqués :love:


----------



## Romuald (5 Avril 2013)

Et Mozart, vous zenpensezkoi ?


----------



## Toum'aï (5 Avril 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> Et Mozart, vous zenpensezkoi ?



Y a longtemps qu'on l'a assassiné... 




thunderheart a dit:


> Sans oublier bien sûr le dernier Bowie.



Non !


----------



## vovaisdead (5 Avril 2013)

thunderheart a dit:


> J'ai jamais compris le talent qu'on trouve à Joy Division. Ils sont passablement ennuyeux



c'est pas faux, d'ailleurs la liste des covers ci-dessous, non exhaustive soit, témoigne également de l'ennui que peut encore transmettre JD à leurs héritiers. 


_10,000 Maniacs - Love Will Tear Us Apart (live), She's Lost Control (live)
16 Horsepower - Heart and Soul, Twenty Four Hours, Day of The Lords
256 Mortal - She's Lost Control
Die 7 Geisslein der Menschheit - She´s Lost Control
835 - I Remember Nothing

A1 People - Love Will Tear Us Apart
Absinthe - Love Will Tear Us Apart
A Certain Ratio - Heart and Soul
Oscar Abelli Quartet - Atmosphere
Acrojunk - Love Will Tear Us Apart
Afterhours - Shadowplay (on Something About JD Italian tribute LP/CD)
After The Fall - Ceremony
Agata - Exercise One
Agressiva 69 - Isolation
Aiboforcen - She's Lost Control
Aiden - Transmission
Ainsophaur  Something Must Break
Aislers Set - Walked in Line (John Peel session 2001)
Alias Galor - Failures (on Warsaw tribute CD)
Alive She Died - She's lost control
Allison Run - Ceremony (on Something About JD Italian tribute LP/CD)
Almanso - Ceremony, New Dawn Fades
Aloof - Remember nothing
Amadea and the In-Betweeners - Love Will Tear Us Apart
The Ancient Gallery - New Dawn Fades
Amonn - Love Will Tear Us Apart
Angry White Mob - Transmission
Ankh - Love Will Tear Us Apart
Anklebiter - No Love Lost
Annie Christian - Transmission
Anno Domini - New Dawn Fades (on Balance tribute CD)
Anorak - Transmission
AnotherTheory - She's Lost Control
Anything Box - Love Will Tear Us Apart (unreleased demo)
Applied Communications - Ceremony
Archanthropoi - Decades
ArThRoPod - Isolation
Antic Clay - Decades
Atlantic Popes - Ceremony
Brian Aubert - Shadowplay
Audiotech - 24 Hours, Dead Souls
Audra - Walked In Line (on Love's Shattered Pride tribute)
Aural Guerilla - Shadowplay (released on tape only in 1990s)
Automatics - Atmosphere (on Warsaw tribute CD)
Autotrash - Interzone
Aysar Capys - Love Will Tear Us Apart

Fernando Baes - New Dawn Fades
Baba Yaga - The Eternal
Babel 17  The Sound Of Music
Aidan Baker - Twenty-Four Hours
Bakterielle Infektion - A Means To An End
Hans Bally - Love Will Tear Us Apart
Bella Lune - Dead Souls
Bernie Bandicoot - Ceremony
Beatmode and Peter Hook - Love Will Tear Us Apart
Diane Birch - Atmosphere
Bruce Banner - Interzone 
Baron Zen - They Walked in Line
The Baseball Field - In a Lonely Place, New Dawn Fades
Bassholes - Interzone
Bauhaus - Transmission (live 2006)
Beatsteaks - She's Lost Control
Bedhead - Disorder
C Bentley - In A Lonely Place
Betty Kracker - Interzone
Bever - Passover (on Balance tribute CD)
Beyond Dawn - Atmosphere (on Balance tribute CD)
Bice - Love Will Tear Us Apart
Big Richard - New Dawn Fades
Bikini Beach Band - Love Will Tear Us Apart
Binary Test Record - New Dawn Fades
Bis - Love Will Tear Us Apart
The Black Halos - Warsaw
Black Sun - A Means To An End
Blood Axis - Walked In Line
Blood Divine, The - Love Will Tear Us Apart
Bloom 05 - Love Will Tear Us Apart
The Bomb - Failures
Boogdish - Atmosphere
Adrian Borland (The Sound)  Atmosphere (acoustic version) (Live 1987-88) 
Borrowed Men, The - She's Lost Control
Boy Division - Love Will Tear Us Apart
Boyskout - Transmission 
Pete Boyle - Love Will Tear Us Apart (at "homage"  tribute concert 2002)
Stuart Braithwaite (Mogwai frontman) - Insight
    (live Nice'n'Sleazy, Glasgow, 24 Jan 01) 
De Brassers - Transmission, Shadowplay
The Brides - The Drawback (on Love's Shattered Pride tribute)
Broken Social Scene - Love Will tear Us Apart
Brothers Past - Love Will Tear Us Apart
Rodolphe Burger - Love Will Tear Us Apart
Mark Burgess (The Chameleons)  Love Will Tear Us Apart (Live 2003)
Bush - In A Lonely Place
Bush - Love Will Tear Us Apart

CajaMúsica - Shadowplay
Calexico - Love Will Tear Us Apart (live)
Car Crash International - Decades
Carmina Burana - New Dawn Fades (live only), Walked In Line (live only),
    Transmission (live only), Colony (live only)
Carissa's Wierd - Isolation 
The Carnival Of Fools - Love Will Tear Us Apart
    (on Something About JD Italian tribute LP/CD)
Carpathian - Shadowplay
Caucus Race - Warsaw
Nick Cave - Love Will tear Us Apart
The Chameleons  One Flesh  (with lyrics from Love Will Tear Us Apart  Live 2000
Chaos Z - She's Lost Control
Charles De Goal  Insight 
Child - Ceremony (on Ceremonial tribute CD)
China Touch - Love Will Tear Us Apart
Chop Chop - Love Will Tear Us Apart
Chuzpe - Love Will Tear Us Apart
Cienfuegos - Love Will Tear Us Apart
Circle of Ouroborus - She's Lost Control
Clair Obscur - Decades
Clergy of the Impossible - New Dawn Fades
Marcio Cirne - Transmission
Clockhammer - Shadowplay
Cloudseek - Day of the lords
Codeine - Atmosphere (on A Means To An End tribute LP/CD)
Collection D'Arnell-Andrea  Isolation 
Comic Spoilers - Decades (on Something About JD Italian tribute LP/CD)
The Complete Stone Roses - Love Will Tear Us Apart
Complot Bronswick  Transmission 
Les Conseillers Techniques  Warsaw 
Cool Kids of Death - Disorder
Corpus Delicti - Atmosphere (on Ceremonial tribute CD)
Crave - Heart And Soul (on Balance tribute CD)
Crimson Muddle - A Means To An End
Croc Shop - Isolation (live 1990 supporting PWEI in Minneapolis)
Crooked Necks - Isolation, Day Of The Lords, Something Must Break, New Dawn Fades, The Eternal
Ctx - Transmission
Culture Kultur - Love Will Tear Us Apart

The Cure - Love Will Tear Us Apart
Customs - Love Will Tear Us Apart, Transmission
Cut The Kids - Love Will tear Us Apart

Dada's Noise - Disorder
Dark End - Love Will Tear Us Apart
Dark Factory - Love Will Tear Us Apart
Michelle Darkness (feat Hanna Pakarinen) - Love Will Tear Us Apart
Das Hirth - Heart And Soul (live)
Data-Bank-A - Isolation
Dazibao - Something Must Break
DC Shell  Atmosphere
DDT - They walked in line
Dead Emotion - New Dawn Fades
Deadeye - Disorder
The Dead Jetsons - New Dawn Fades
Dead Men Walking - Transmission
Dead Sea Surfers - Shadowplay
Deathcamp Project - New Dawn Fades
Decaf - Dead Souls (on Ceremonial tribute CD)
Delaney - Decades, Heart and Soul
Definitive Gaze - Warsaw (on Something About JD Italian tribute LP/CD)
Dept of Good and Evil (feat Rachel Z) - Love Will Tear Us Apart
Desert Storm - Warsaw (on A Means To An End tribute LP/CD)
Dessau - Isolation
DHM - Transmission
Diabologum - Transmission
Diaframma - Ceremony
The Diary - Love Will Tear Us Apart
Die Art - Love Will Tear Us Apart
Die Krupps - Isolation
The Difference - Colony (on Something About JD Italian tribute LP/CD)
Digital Factor - She's Lost Control
Digital Sex - Love Will Tear Us Apart, Interzone
Disc - Love Will Tear Us Apart
Disciplinatha - New Dawn Fades
The Distillers - No Love Lost
Dive - Isolation
Divine Comedy - Atmosphere
The Divisionest - Love Will Tear Us Apart
DJ Methodist - Digital 
Doctor Deseo - Love Will Tear Us Apart 
Dopekick - Love Will Tear Us Apart
Doves - Transmission
Damhnait Doyle - Love Will Tear Us Apart
The Drown - Atmosphere
Dr.Pratorius - No Love Lost, Warsaw, Isolation. 
Drift - Isolation (at "homage"  tribute concert 2002)
The Drown - The Kill 
Drunk Injuns - Walked In Line
Duc - She's Lost Control
Dylikt - Disorder


Eater - New Dawn Fades
The Echoing Green - Ceremony
The Effigies - No Love Lost
Mark Eitzel (American Music Club) - Heart and Soul
Eläkeläiset - Love Will Tear Us Apart
El Aviador Dro - She's Lost Control
Eleventh Dream Day  Isolation 
El Niño Gusano - She's Lost Control [Ella Perdió El Control] ( Warsaw tribute CD)
Empty Lives - Twenty Four Hours (on Balance tribute CD)
Enlace - 24 hours
Escape With Romeo - Something Must Break
Eulogy - New Dawn Fades
Evelyn Evelyn - Love Will Tear Us Apart
Even More Vast - Love Will Tear Us Apart
Even Vast - Love Will Tear Us Apart
Eventide - Ceremomy
Everyone's a Crook - Love Will Tear Us Apart
Evil Flying Chickens - New Dawn Fades
Excès Nocturne  Ceremony 
Exhibicion Atroz - Atrocity Exhibition
Exhibition + Susan Ottaviano - She's Lost Control
Explosivos Acme - The Only Mistake (on Warsaw tribute CD)
Extropy - Heart And Soul (on Love's Shattered Pride tribute)
Eye - Ceremony

F - Love Will Tear Us Apart
Face To Face - Interzone (on A Means To An End tribute LP/CD)
Factory Allstars - Love Will Tear Us Apart (live)
Fadestation - In A Lonely Place
Siobhan Fahey- She's Lost Control 
Fall Out Boy - Love Will Tear Us Apart
Feliz Dia - Ceremony
Femme Fatale Feat. Iceland  Heart And Soul 
The Fiction - Ceremony
Ian Field - Love Will Tear Us Apart
54-40 - Heart and Soul
Flesh D-Vice - Transmission
Flight - Shadowplay
Floor - I Remember Nothing 
Lysa Flores - Love Will Tear Us Apart
Flormaleva - The Eternal
Flow - No Love Lost (on Warsaw tribute CD)
Flowing Tears and Withered Beauty - Love Will Tear Us Apart 
Flux - Love Will Tear Us Apart
Flying Nuns - Disorder
ForTheChosenFew - She's Lost Control
The Frames - Love Will Tear Us Apart
Frayed - Insight, New Dawn Fades, Transmission, Atmosphere
La Fria Logica - Exercise One
John Frusciante - New Dawn Fades
Further - Insight (on A Means To An End tribute LP/CD)
The Fury - Shadowplay
The Fuses - Warsaw

Dave Gahan - Love Will Tear Us Apart
Galaxie 500 - Ceremony
Garden of Delight - Dead Souls
Gary Young's Hospital - Disorder
Gas - Love Will Tear Us Apart, Shadowplay
Genocide SS - Walked in Line
Ghost Parade - Love Will Tear Us Apart
Gil Mantera's Party Dream - Love Will Tear Us Apart
Girls Against Boys - She's Lost Control (on A Means To An End tribute LP/CD)
Girl In A Coma - Transmission
GodHeadSilo - Walked In Line (on A Means To An End tribute LP/CD)
José González - Love Will Tear Us Apart
Gooberzmimez - New Dawn Fades (at "homage"  tribute concert 2002)
The Gothees - Love Will Tear Us Apart
Gothica - New Dawn Fades
Gotico - A Means To An End, No Love Lost
GPFA - Isolation (unreleased)
Greenhaus - Transmission (The Unmistakable Sound of Sloth) 
Alistair Griffin - Love Will Tear Us Apart
Guerre Froide  Shadowplay 

Paul Haig - Atmosphere
Half Man Half Biscuit - New Dawn Fades (Live Manchester November 2001),
    Disorder (live), Novelty (live), Transmission (live), Twenty Four Hours (live)
Rebecca Hancock - Love Will Tear Us Apart
Hank and Cupcakes - Shes Lost Control
Hanky Park - Love Will Tear Us Apart (with Peter Hook)
Hearts Fail - Decades (on Love's Shattered Pride tribute)
Heaven Falls Hard - Love Will Tear Us Apart
Heavens - Love Will Tear Us Apart
Hedz Jellmo - Heart & Soul (at "homage"  tribute concert 2002)
Hero Dishonest - Warsaw
Hide & Seek  The Eternal 
Hitchcock's Scream - Atmosphere (on Something About JD Italian tribute LP/CD)
Hole - She's Lost Control (live)
Honey Langstrumpf - Dead Souls (on Warsaw tribute CD)
Honeymoon Stitch - Day Of The Lords (on A Means To An End tribute LP/CD)
Honeyroot - Love Will Tear Us Apart
Peter Hook - She's Lost Control
    (white label vinyl "bootleg" made by Hooky himself)
The Horrors - No Love Lost
Hot Chip - Transmission
Houpaci Kone - Love Will Tear Us Apart
The House of Usher - Transmission
Human Drama - Decades, Love Will Tear Us Apart

If Thousands - Isolation
Ikon - Ceremony, In a Lonely Place (2 versions),
    Shadowplay (on Ceremonial tribute CD)
The Impossibles - New Dawn Fades
In A Lonely Place - New Dawn Fades
Infamous Scientists - They Walked in Line
InnerPartySystem - Transmission
Inside Out - These Days (live)
Inside Treatment - Love Will Tear Us Apart
Intestinal Disease - Love Will Tear Us Apart
In The Nursery - Love Will Tear Us Apart (on Love's Shattered Pride tribute)
In Verse - Shadowplay
Invisible Limits - Love Will Tear Us Apart (A Concious State album)
IRRS - Day of the Lords
Italee - Love Will Tear Us Apart


Jack Killed Jill - Walked In Line
Jack O'Fire - No Love Lost
Jackie Stewart Said - A Means To An End
    (on Something About JD Italian tribute - only on CD)
Jah Division - Disorder, Heart and Soul, LWTUA, Transmission 
Jawbox - Something Must Break
JJ72 - Warsaw (live in Werchter 01 July  2001)
Joel RL Phelps and the Downer Trio - 24 Hours
Michael John - Love Will Tear Us Apart
Johnny La Rosa & Riverbuzz - Love Will Tear Us Apart
Johnny Zhivago - Transmission
Jon-Rae and the River - Disorder
Grace Jones - She's Lost Control (short, long and dub mixes)
Jenny K Jones - Love Will Tear Us Apart
Judah - Transmission
Julie's Haircut - Colony
June Tabor & Oysterband - Love Will Tear Us Apart
Junghans - Atmosphere

Karma To Burn - 24 Hours
Kay Cee - Love Will Tear Us Apart
Kiki and Herb - Love Will Tear Us Apart
The Killers - Shadowplay
Killtech - New Dawn Fades, No Love Lost
The King - Love Will Tear Us Apart
Kirlian Camera - The Eternal
Kings Of Convenience - The Eternal (B side)
Kismet - Decades, Love Will Tear Us Apart
Kiss The Blade - Day Of The Lords (Third Smile EP)
Simen Kjaersdalen - She's Lost Control (on classical mandolin)
Knives Out -Transmission
Kolar - Ceremony (on Love's Shattered Pride tribute)
Komety - Ice Age
Korsokov - Exercise One
Jolanta Kossakowska - New Dawn Fades
Kristal - Isolation
Kuba Wandachowicz - Wilderness
Kung Fu Jesus - Atrocity Exhibition
Kustomized - Dead Souls
Albert Kuvezin and Yat-Kha - Love Will Tear Us Apart 

La Belle Alliance - Insight
La Casa Usher - Shadowplay
Neil Landstrumm - She's Lost Control
La Nueva Division - She's Lost Control
The Last Dance - New Dawn Fades (on Ceremonial tribute CD)
Last Days Of Radio - Love Will Tear Us Apart
The Last Hour - New Dawn Fades
Last Journey - These Days
LCD Soundsystem - No Love Lost 
Left Spine Down - She's Lost Control
Leit Motif - Love Will Tear Us Apart
The Light - Atmosphere, Insight, New Dawn Fades
Lips Vago - New Dawn Fades
Litmus - Atmosphere, Love Will Tear Us Apart, She's Lost Control 
Little Nemo  Love Will Tear Us Apart 
Lollipop Boy - Love Will Tear Us Apart
Lolly And Brains - A Means To An End
Lolly And Brains - Heart and Soul
Long Spiral Dreamin' - Wilderness (on Warsaw tribute CD)
Lord Sickness - Something Must Break (on Warsaw tribute CD)
Los Humillados - Love Will Tear Us Apart (on Warsaw tribute CD)
Los Planetas - Disorder (on Warsaw tribute CD)
Los Siete Delfines - Love Will Tear Us Apart
Lost In Silence - Love Will Tear Us Apart
Lost Sounds - Ice Age
Love Like Blood - Decades
Low - Transmission (on A Means To An End tribute LP/CD)
Lul - Colony 
Lycia - In A Lonely Place (on Ceremonial tribute CD)
Lyle - These Days
Theresa Lynn - Exercise One


Madrugada - Interzone
Magick - Love Will Tear Us Apart
Magick Y & Uncle Tybia - I Remember Nothing
    (on Something About JD Italian tribute - only on CD)
The Magic Skulls - Transmission
Magpie - Digital
Main Squeeze Orchestra 
Dani Male - Heart and Soul
Manikin - Shadowplay
The Mark Of Cain - Something Must Break, Sound of Music
Martin Murray Sound - In A Lonely Place
Masala - Warszawa (Warsaw)
Massive Attack - New Dawn Fades 
Spoek Mathambo - She's Lost Control
Dale Maxfield - Love Will Tear Us Apart
Ian McCulloch (with New Order) - Ceremony
Meaningful Nonsense - Exercise One, Shadowplay, Day Of The Lords,
    Warsaw, Walked In Line, Digital, Atmosphere, Love Will Tear Us Apart,
    New Dawn Fades, Insight, I Remember Nothing, Interzone, 24 Hours,
    Heart And Soul, She's Lost Control, Decades
Mercromina - Ceremony [Ceremonia] (on Warsaw tribute CD)
Min Gys- She's Lost Control
Miranda's Girlfriends - She's Lost Control, Warsaw
Misia - Love Will Tear Us Apart
Moby - New Dawn Fades (on A Means To An End tribute LP/CD)
    New Dawn Fades (live, BBC TV Oct. 2000)
    New Dawn Fades (live with New Order, US tour Aug. 2001)
Mogwai - Twenty Four Hours (live - '98?)
Molefunkers - Day of the lords
Monaco - Failures (live on several occasions '97)
MonoLight  Dead Souls
The Mooch - Transmission (at "homage"  tribute concert 2002)
Moonspell - Love Will Tear Us Apart (on South American album release)
Morendoes - Dead Souls (on Balance tribute CD)
Darren Morfitt - Love Will Tear Us Apart (Manchester Passion)
Motel Rosa - Transmission
Moth Wranglers - Love Will Tear Us Apart
The Motion Sick - Love Will Tear Us Apart
Motosushi - Love Will Tear Us Apart
Mquestionmark - Warsaw
Mr Tomato - No Love Lost
Mufa - Disorder
The Mulhollands - Love Will Tear Us Apart
Mushroom's Patience - New Dawn Fades, She's Lost Control
Mustek - A Means To An End
My Robot Friend - Isolation_


----------



## vovaisdead (5 Avril 2013)

_Nachtmystium - The Eternal
Nacht und Nebel - Shadowplay
Nada Surf - Love Will Tear Us Apart
Naked Lunch - Transmission
The Names - New Dawn Fades 
National Razor - Exercise One
The Nau Ensemble - Atmosphere, Decades, The Eternal
    (all on The Eternal : Variations On JD tribute album)
Neologos - Twenty Four Hours (on Love's Shattered Pride tribute)
Nerve Exhibit - New Dawn Fades (on Love's Shattered Pride tribute)
Nestrogen - Transmission
Neuroman - A Means To An End
Neuroman - Heart And Soul
Neurosis - Day Of The Lords (live)
Neutral Drop - New Dawn Fades
New Bomb Turks - The Drawback
New Order - Atmosphere (Peel session '98, live '85/'86/'87/'98/02),
    Decades (live '84), Digital (live '02), Heart And Soul (live '98),
    Isolation (Peel session '98, live '98/'02),
    Love Will Tear Us Apart (live '83/'84/'85/'86/'87/'98/'02)
    She's Lost Control (live '85/'02), Transmission (live '02)
Twenty Four Hours (live 2006) Warsaw (live 2006)
New York Crasnals - Ceremony
Nine Inch Nails - Dead Souls
Nobody - Atrocity Exhibition
Noctivagus - Transmission
No Direction - Transmission
NoMeansNo - Transmission 
Northern Liberties - Twenty Four Hours
Tegan Northwood - Incubation
Norwegian Celery Farmers - Isolation
NOT - Atmosphere

Nocturne The Blonde - Love Will Tear Us Apart
No Tears &#8211; She's Lost Control 
Nothing Cross - She's Lost Control
Nouvelle Vague - Love Will Tear Us Apart
Nut Cane Lizzy - Colony


Clair Obscur &#8211; Decades
Ocaso - Atmosphere
Patrick O'Donnell - Isolation
Ola Podrida - Atmosphere
One Milion Bulgarians - A Means To An End
Opera Multi Steel &#8211; Isolation 
Opium Den - Love Will Tear Us Apart (on Ceremonial tribute CD)
Orange Party - Heart And Soul (on Something About JD tribute LP/CD)
Orchestre Rouge - Shadowplay
Willie Organ - Love Will Tear Us Apart
Organizm - Digital
Out of the Blue - Love Will Tear Us Apart
Oysterband + June Tabor - Love Will Tear Us Apart
James Ozenne - Love Will Tear Us Apart

Padreisla - Love Will Tear Us Apart (El Amor Nos Separará)
Nerina Pallot - Love Will Tear Us Apart
The Parsonage - Love Will Tear Us Apart
Pavement - Disorder (live)
Russ Pay - Atmosphere, Atrocity Exhibition, Dead Souls, The Eternal, 
    Heart 'n' Soul [Heart And Soul], Lost Control [She's Lost Control],
    Isolation, Love Will Tear Us Apart, Transmission, Warsaw
    (all on the Russ Pay - Closer Still tribute CD. This album has been       released under various different artist's names)
Pegasi 51 - No Love Lost
Peltz - Love Will Tear Us Apart (on Balance tribute CD)
Penal Colony - Warsaw
The Perris - Insight 
Philistine - Love Will Tear Us Apart
Phillip Boa And The Voodoo Club - Love Will Tear Us Apart
Grant-Lee Phillips - The Eternal
Phobia - Shadowplay (on Ceremonial tribute CD)
Piano Magic - Exercise One
The Pink Mountaintops - Atmosphere
Pipe - Warsaw
Plan E - Decades
Planet Bee - Ceremony (on Balance tribute CD)
Plate Six - Love Will Tear Us Apart
Poison 13 - Warsaw
Popundret - Ceremony
The Pow! - All Of This For You
    (on Something About JD Italian tribute - only on CD)
David Pramik - Love Will Tear Us Apart
Pribata Idaho - Love Will Tear Us Apart (on Warsaw tribute CD)
Primal Scream - Atmosphere (live - '94?), New Dawn Fades (live)
P J Proby - Love Will Tear Us Apart
Procesion - Insight
Project Wintermute - Transmission
    (Community tribute CD - www.neworderonline.com)
Projekt Ortsschild - Love Will Tear Us Apart
Prozak For Lovers - Love Will Tear Us Apart
The Punk Group - Isolation
Psyche - Disorder

Radioalice - Shadowplay
Radio Dramamine - Novelty
Radiohead - Ceremony (live webcast Nov.9th 2007)
Radioshow (feat Erica Jennings) - Love Will Tear Us Apart
The Radiostars - They Walked In Line
Raveonettes - She's Lost Control
R.E.C. - A Means To An End
The Real Bang - Love Will Tear Us Apart
Red Hot Chili Peppers - Transmission
Red House Painters &#8211; Love Will Tear Us Apart (Live 1996)
Red Zebra - Transmission
Replica - She's Lost Control
Revel in the Morning - Transmission
Revere - Love Will Tear Us Apart
Rheinallt H Rowlands - New Dawn Fades (radio session, also on record),
    Decades (radio session), Atmosphere (radio session)
Rik L Rik - Transmission
Rise of the Fallen - Transmission
Rufus Party - Twenty Four Hours
Ruins Matador - She's Lost Control
Russian Love - New Dawn Fades, Shadowplay

The Sailors - Love Will Tear Us Apart
Saints and Lovers - Atmosphere
Salt Lake featuring Waka - Ceremony
The Sand - Transmission
Scianka - She's Lost Control
Schulz - Love Will Tear Us Apart
André Schreiber - Love Will Tear Us Apart
Seaweed - Warsaw
Seconds Away - Transmission
Secret Children - Warsaw, Shadowplay, Atomosphere
Secret Courtesy - Transmission
Section 25 - No Love Lost
Señor Chinarro - Passover
Serotonin T.O. - No Love Lost
Seymores, The - No Love Lost
Shadow Light - The Eternal (on Ceremonial tribute CD)
Shadow Place - Shadowplay
Shakespear's Sister - She's Lost Control
Shanes, The - Love Will Tear Us Apart
The Sheaks - Ceremony
Shimmering Stars - Atmosphere
Shock Therapy - Disorder
Sidebottom, Frank - Love Will Tear Us Apart
Siderartica - Atmosphere (track on Night Parade CD)
The Sight Below - New Dawn Fades
Signal to Noise - She's Lost Control
Silver Surfers - She's Lost Control (on Something About JD Italian tribute LP/CD)
Simple Minds - Love Will Tear Us Apart
Simply Dead - Atmosphere (demo)
Skog - The Eternal (on Balance tribute CD)
The Sky About to Rain - Love Will Tear Us Apart
The Slaves - Transmission
Slide and Healey - Love Will Tear Us Apart
Slightly Narrow Sound System - Heart and Soul
    (Community tribute CD - www.neworderonline.com)
Smashing Pumpkins - Transmission (performed live), Isolation
    (see also Starchildren - a side project that also covered Isolation)
Kendra Smith - Heart And Soul (on A Means To An End tribute LP/CD)
Sofa Glue - Warsaw
Somedaysbetter - Transmission (BBC radio session)
Son of the Velvet Rat - Love Will Tear Us Apart
Sophya - Transmission
Souptoxic - The Kill
The Sound &#8211; Missiles (with lyrics from &#8216;Transmission&#8217; &#8211; Live 1980)
The Sound &#8211; New Dark Age (with lyrics from &#8216;A Means To An End - Live 1984)
South Of No North - Exercise One
Soviet Allstars - She's Lost Control (at "homage"  tribute concert 2002)
Spear Of Destiny - Transmission
Speed Blue - Interzone
Spiral of Silence - Atmosphere (demo),
    Dead Souls (Community tribute CD - www.neworderonline.com)
Squarepusher - Love Will Tear Us Apart
Squelch - Autosuggestion
Stanton-Miranda - Love Will Tear Us Apart
    (on A Means To An End tribute LP/CD)
Starchildren (a Billy Corgan solo project) - Isolation
    (on A Means To An End tribute LP/CD)
Steev - Isolation
Stereoboy - Ceremony
Sterlin - Atmosphere
The Stewards - Love Will Tear Us Apart, Twenty Four Hours
Still Sunrise - Love Will Tear Us Apart
A Storm of Light - Day of the Lords
Stranded Horse - Transmission
Strange Fruit - New Dawn Fades (on Warsaw tribute CD)
(Silo) String Quartet - Isolation, Love Will Tear Us Apart, New Dawn Fades,
    She's Lost Control (all on Tribute to New Order and Joy Division CD)
Stylaga - Transmission
The Subterraneans - Love Will Tear Us Apart
Sub Version - Heart And Soul (on Ceremonial tribute CD)
Subgud - Translation [music: Isolation / lyrics: Transmission!] 
    (on Ceremonial tribute CD)
Submarine - Transmission (on Warsaw tribute CD)
Subterranean Dining Rooms - Atrocity Exhibition
    (on Something About JD Italian tribute LP/CD)
Summer Lawns - Transmission
Sundowners - Dead Souls (on Something About JD Italian tribute LP/CD)
Supernova - The Drawback (on Warsaw tribute CD)
Susanna and the Magical Orchestra - Love Will tear Us Apart
Swami - Transmission
The Swans - Love Will Tear Us Apart (2 versions)
Sweetwater - The Eternal (on Warsaw tribute CD)
Swing Kids - Warsaw
Swinging Erudites - Love Will Tear Us Apart

T. And The Starburst - Transmission
    (on Something About JD Italian tribute - only on CD)
Tanit &#8211; The Only Mistake 
Techniques Berlin - Transmission
Telekinesis - The Drawback
The Tarpaulins - Dead Souls
The Tea Party - Love Will Tear Us Apart (Live)
Technova - Atmosphere
Teenage Bottlerocket - Ice Age, Walked In Line
Temple Beat - Interzone, She's Lost Control
That Summer / TITHM! &#8211; Disorder 
Theatre Of The Absurd - Ice Age (on Love's Shattered Pride tribute)
Theatre Of Tragedy - Decades (on Balance tribute CD)
Therapy? - Isolation (2 versions) 
They Live - New Dawn Fades
Tiger Baby - Love Will Tear Us Apart
Tortoise - As You Said (A Means To An End tribute LP/CD)
Toxic Holocaust. - New Dawn Fades
Tres Cuervos - Something Must Break
Trance To The Sun - Isolation, Love Will Tear Us Apart
    (both on Ceremonial tribute CD)
Transparent Curse - Transmission, They Walked In Line
The Trash and Jack Oak - Walked In Line
Trent Reznor & Peter Murphy - Dead Souls, 24 Hours, Warsaw, Atmosphere
Troppi Trippi Inc - Love Will Tear Us Apart
Trouble - Insight
Trouble Fait - Love Will Tear Us Apart
The Tubs - Disorder (on Balance tribute CD)
The Twilight Sad - 24 Hours 
Toys That Kill - No Love Lost
TV Delventre - Decades
Tycho Brahe - Atmosphere
Tymon & Transistors - Heart and Soul

U2 - Love Will Tear Us Apart (excerpts in With or Without You live)
U2 with Arcade Fire - Love Will Tear Us Apart (live 2005)
Ultraviolet Eye - Dead Souls
Unbroken - Love Will Tear Us Apart
Uncletoe's Portasound - Shadowplay

Vampire Sex Chain - Transmission
Vension - No Love Lost
Venus Fly Trap - Shadowplay
Vernian Process - Atmosphere 
Versus - Twenty Four Hours (on A Means To An End tribute LP/CD)
Vertical Slit - I Remember Nothing
The Victoria Perks Band - Love Will Tear Us Apart
Vile Evils - She's Lost Control
Visionary Flowers - Shadowplay
Volvo Tapes - Isolation
Von Thronstahl - Walked In Line
V/Vm - Love Will Tear Us Apart (remix) 7" single
    (b/w Remix of Paul Young's LWTUA cover!)

Wallenberg &#8211; Day Of The Lords 
Warrior Soul - Interzone, Twenty Four Hours
Wendy Is Staring At Me - Insight (unreleased), Isolation (unreleased)
Die Werkpiloten &#8211; Something Must Break 
White Flag - Warsaw 
Artur Wilk - She's Lost Control
Sarah Wilson - Love Will Tear Us Apart
Wino and Conny Ochs - Isolation
Wonderlick - Love Will Tear Us Apart
Woodlawn - Love Will Tear Us Apart
World Wide Spies - Love Will Tear Us Apart
The Word As Law - Day Of The Lords
Hawksley Workman - Love Will Tear Us Apart
Worm Is Green - Love Will Tear Us Apart 
Worm Is Green - Heart and Soul
Wreckage - Atmosphere (on Ceremonial tribute CD)
Wundergraft - Love Will Tear Us Apart
Wyqm - Day of the Lords

X-15 - A means To An End
Xiu Xiu - Ceremony (Chapel of the Chimes EP)
X-Wife - She's Lost Control

Year of No Light - Disorder
Yellowfinn - Twenty Four Hours (on Warsaw tribute CD)
Yes But No - Ceremony
Thom Yorke - Love Will Tear Us Apart
You Shriek - Warsaw (on Ceremonial tribute CD)
Paul Young - Love Will Tear Us Apart

Zero:One - Love Will Tear Us Apart.
Zoe Lea - Heart and Soul_


Mais vous en reprendrez volontiers encore un, non ?

[YOUTUBE]rF9xO2Tpwzs[/YOUTUBE]

Voilà 


Par contre j'ai jamais pu blairer radiohead  -  lassants, monotones, narcotiques, pénibles, rasants, et soporifiques.


----------



## Romuald (5 Avril 2013)

Si 'cover' signifie 'interprétation par quelqu'un d'autre que son auteur d'une oeuvre musicale', je ne vais pas avoir assez de la capacité des serveurs de MacGé pour lister les 'cover' de Mozart


----------



## thunderheart (5 Avril 2013)

vovaisdead a dit:


> c'est pas faux, d'ailleurs la liste des covers ci-dessous, non exhaustive soit, témoigne également de l'ennui que peut encore transmettre JD à leurs héritiers.
> 
> 
> _10,000 Maniacs - Love Will Tear Us Apart (live), She's Lost Control (live)
> ...



Ah la vache, z'ont contaminé plein de monde les cons  !


----------



## vovaisdead (5 Avril 2013)

:d :d :d


----------



## JPTK (5 Avril 2013)

vovaisdead a dit:


> c'est pas faux, d'ailleurs la liste des covers ci-dessous, non exhaustive soit, témoigne également de l'ennui que peut encore transmettre JD à leurs héritiers.



Oui bah ils ont tous des goûts de chiottes que veux-tu et nous on a raison et puis c'est tout 



vovaisdead a dit:


> Par contre j'ai jamais pu blairer radiohead  -  lassants, monotones, narcotiques, pénibles, rasants, et soporifiques.



Ouah le lapsus ! T'as écrit Radiohead au lieu de Joy Division ! 

C'est vrai sinon que ça décrit tellement bien Radiohead que j'ai tout de suite pensé à cette vidéo :

[youtube]Z1nFB-R-_gI[/youtube]
Une chanson électro à la base.


----------



## vovaisdead (5 Avril 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> Ouah le lapsus ! T'as écrit Radiohead au lieu de Joy Division !



[YOUTUBE]K29bLvLka9A[/YOUTUBE]

et murde je viens de me tromper encore !  :love:


----------



## Toum'aï (5 Avril 2013)

vovaisdead a dit:


> et murde je viens de me tromper encore !  :love:



Ha, la, la, toute cette musique formatée 

Celui qui connaît ça je lui paye une mousse...

Non, un pack de mousses !

[YOUTUBE]MobVzchGFEE[/YOUTUBE]

Et celui qui connaît ça, je viens les boire avec lui...

[YOUTUBE]j7RE8GA4Xtk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## vovaisdead (5 Avril 2013)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Et celui qui connaît ça, je viens les boire avec lui...



Connais pô.

Mais je partagerai volontiers une «mousse» avec toi, loin du sel la plage....

[YOUTUBE]3yAzfIzZWvk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Avril 2013)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Celui qui connaît ça je lui paye une mousse...
> 
> Non, un pack de mousses !



Celui là, je ne connais pas, mais toi, tu connaissait celui là ? (moi, j'ai le 45 tr )

[YOUTUBE]Bqv9VyZ7BKI[/YOUTUBE]​


EDIT : Au fait : prime spéciale de 15 points discos à celui qui reconnais le chanteur (si si, il est connu)


----------



## jpmiss (5 Avril 2013)

Tiens, la preuve que j'ai rien contre les vieux:

[YOUTUBE]TBU7D30izgY[/YOUTUBE]

:love:


----------



## Romuald (5 Avril 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> EDIT : Au fait : prime spéciale de 15 points discos à celui qui reconnais le chanteur (si si, il est connu)


Comment veux-tu qu'ils connaissent Gérard, en 78 ils n'étaient pas nés !


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Avril 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> Comment veux-tu qu'ils connaissent Gérard, en 78 ils n'étaient pas nés !



Murde !




Raté


----------



## JPTK (6 Avril 2013)

J'ai pas choisi le titre, c'est juste celle que j'étais en train d'écouter, le son est dégeux désolé.

[YOUTUBE]t3VwrssF63g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## JPTK (6 Avril 2013)

thunderheart a dit:


> Quant à Jack White, on en a déjà parlé ici, sa réputation de génie est amha usurpée et démesurée :love:



Ah oui sinon je sais même pas qui c'est, le chanteur j'imagine ? Mais bon y a aussi les zikos hein, perso juste les lignes de basse me plaisent bcp. Après j'irais certainement pas me jeter dans la fosse pour les défendre, les strokes pourraient disparaître de ma disco sans que ça fasse quasi ni chaud ni froid, mais j'insiste, _Is this it_ est un bon album


----------



## aCLR (7 Avril 2013)

Le Paris-Roubaix c'est l'occasion de ressortir un bon vieux lv88 

[dm]x3rn4[/dm]


----------



## vovaisdead (8 Avril 2013)

[YOUTUBE]wcXi-VYy_Yw#![/YOUTUBE]




Bah voilà.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2013)

[YOUTUBE]iajCbeM0Q64[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## vovaisdead (10 Avril 2013)

[YOUTUBE]5_jOhx3I-r4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## vovaisdead (11 Avril 2013)

Ho j'tais de bonne hier soir.... 


Repassons aux choses sérieuses avec les excellents Ancient River:

[YOUTUBE]23_hlj58J3w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Avril 2013)

Khyu a dit:


> Vidéo  Intéressante​



Voilà un style musical qui est  Postérieur à tout ce qui l'a précédé (© M. de Lapalisse) !


----------



## jonson (12 Avril 2013)

En ce moment même j'écoute ceci:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=YG5eZIQtFDA[/YOUTUBE]

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h58 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h53 ----------

Sinon j'ai découvert ce live du pape du reggae. 

Je l'apprécie particulièrement. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KhFhhzRxZcw&feature=player_detailpage[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## boninmi (13 Avril 2013)

jonson a dit:


> En ce moment même j'écoute ceci:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=YG5eZIQtFDA[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...


Comme ça, peut-être, tu l'apprécieras encore mieux 
[YOUTUBE]YG5eZIQtFDA[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]KhFhhzRxZcw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## jonson (13 Avril 2013)

Carrément! C'est la seconde fois que j'essaye de poster un lien youtube sur ce fil sans y parvenir. Merci pour ton aide boninmi


----------



## JPTK (13 Avril 2013)

Je vois pas les vidéos de jonson, zarbi...

Moi ce soir, c'est PNEU ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Complètement génial en live, très bon en studio aussi 

Bon, son pourri et vidéo tout autant, mais les amateurs de guitare et de batterie apprécieront, les fans de musique conventionnelle diront diront que c'est n'importe quoi et que c'est nul, pourtant ils sont super doués tous les deux 

[YOUTUBE]x-8vMb64tIY[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]xB02vgHg4uw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## boninmi (13 Avril 2013)

jonson a dit:


> Carrément! C'est la seconde fois que j'essaye de poster un lien youtube sur ce fil sans y parvenir. Merci pour ton aide boninmi



Balise YOUTUBE XYZ1234 Balise /YOUTUBE
Que le numéro du tube (et pas sous forme de lien) entre les balises.
Fais "Citer" sur n'importe lequel des messages ci-dessus pour comprendre le truc.


----------



## jonson (13 Avril 2013)

boninmi a dit:


> Balise YOUTUBE XYZ1234 Balise /YOUTUBE
> Que le numéro du tube (et pas sous forme de lien) entre les balises.
> Fais "Citer" sur n'importe lequel des messages ci-dessus pour comprendre le truc.



Ok! Je pense avoir compris le truc. Je vais essayer de nouveau.

C'est un artiste de chez moi, là où je suis né, l'île de La Réunion. Le genre musical c'est: le maloya. L'artiste est réputé chez nous, en plus j'habitait le même quartier que lui.

[YOUTUBE]9rsJCLAsi1E[/YOUTUBE]

J'espère que ça marchera. Parce que là, c'est un peu de moi même que je vous fait découvrir.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h59 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h58 ----------

C'est une réussite totale. Merci des explications boninmi.

Et bonne écoute!


----------



## Emmanuel94 (13 Avril 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K_40xuVCNwg

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K_40xuVCNwg/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Avril 2013)

Bohemian Rapsody de Couine

[YOUTUBE]oozJH6jSr2U[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## boninmi (14 Avril 2013)

Emmanuel94 a dit:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K_40xuVCNwg
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K_40xuVCNwg/YOUTUBE]


Regarde un peu les explications dans les messages qui précèdent le tien


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Avril 2013)

*Juste un peu de douceur .......*

_Wendy & Lisa - This is the life (extrait de "Dangerous Minds")_

[YOUTUBE]T5L2qtGsKZo[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## jonson (15 Avril 2013)

[YOUTUBE]9pY0-NcUuNA[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## KARL40 (15 Avril 2013)

CHOKEBORE ...

Extrait de l'excellent LP "A Taste For Bitters"
(1996 mais c'est toujours aussi bien !)

[YOUTUBE]-ky0BRwIyLg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## wath68 (15 Avril 2013)

Trent Reznor, Atticus Ross & Karen O reprennent le générique de 50 minutes inside 

"The Girl With The Dragon Tattoo" Soundtrack.
[YOUTUBE]xQtXsp4tIbw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## silvio (16 Avril 2013)

vovaisdead a dit:


> Tout plein de reprises de Joy



Pitin le nombre de groupes avec des goûts de chiottes !!




vovaisdead a dit:


> Par contre j'ai jamais pu blairer radiohead  -  lassants, monotones, narcotiques, pénibles, rasants, et soporifiques.



Mon cadeau d'anniversaire l'année dernière : Radiohead dans les arènes de Nîmes
Ma moitié n'était pas peu fière ... jusqu'à ce que lui demande de me sortir un de mes CDs de Radiohead .... "Ben t'en as pas ?" "Bé nan" "T'aime pas ?" "Bé nan"




Pascal 77 a dit:


> Celui là, je ne connais pas, mais toi, tu connaissait celui là ? (moi, j'ai le 45 tr )


Moi aussi ... ;-)



			
				Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> EDIT : Au fait : prime spéciale de 15 points discos à celui qui reconnais le chanteur (si si, il est connu)


Euh par contre, j'avais pas fait gaffe au Gérard en question ...  euh connu ? par qui ?

Moi j'avais souvenir de ce morceau :

[YOUTUBE]hIqj27g8sNY[/YOUTUBE]

Mais je suis plus resté sur :


[YOUTUBE]42I68mb4BMA[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]74WEzP8zmIs[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]BgVUe_62qRE[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Avril 2013)

silvio a dit:


> Moi aussi ... ;-)
> 
> 
> Euh par contre, j'avais pas fait gaffe au Gérard en question ...  euh connu ? par qui ?



Gerry Zipanar de Bulldozer est en fait Gérard Pisani qui, avec deux autres ex membres du groupe Martin Circus (Paul-Jean Borowsky et Bob Brault) ont créé ce nouveau groupe éphémère à la fin des années 70.


----------



## loustic (16 Avril 2013)

Et pourquoi pas ?
[YOUTUBE]-8yggDnbJdo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## silvio (16 Avril 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Gerry Zipanar de Bulldozer est en fait Gérard Pisani qui, avec deux autres ex membres du groupe Martin Circus (Paul-Jean Borowsky et Bob Brault) ont créé ce nouveau groupe éphémère à la fin des années 70.



Oui c'est ce que j'ai vu sur Wiki .. enfin Martin Circus n'a pas laissé un souvenir impérissable hein ... :rateau:


Hop je vais les rater à Caen (Festival de Beauregard), à Toulouse (au Bikini), à Aix les Bains (Musillac), pis ils doivent bien aussi passer à Paris .... Grrrrr

[YOUTUBE]shbwokU0Y_c[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Avril 2013)

silvio a dit:


> Oui c'est ce que j'ai vu sur Wiki .. enfin Martin Circus n'a pas laissé un souvenir impérissable hein ... :rateau:



Ça, c'est parce que tu es trop jeune, le Martin Circus de la période 1969-1973, c'était quelque chose, c'est après, qu'ils ont sombré dans le commercial à la mode (ils ont fait un peu comme les Bee Gees, en somme), sans doute, d'ailleurs, une des raisons de la naissance de Bulldozer


----------



## jonson (16 Avril 2013)

Du bon son!

[YOUTUBE]0UjsXo9l6I8[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Avril 2013)

des mois durant sans m'en lasser !

[YOUTUBE]251iHNjSqUY[/YOUTUBE]​
Stevie Ray Vaughan et Johnny Copeland à Montreux en 1985 :love: &#8230; Saloperie de faucheuse, j'ai le blues !


----------



## jonson (16 Avril 2013)

Carmina Burana, un classique qui vous donne le frisson.

[YOUTUBE]GD3VsesSBsw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## thunderheart (16 Avril 2013)

[YOUTUBE]UhC70B9IqUo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Berthold (17 Avril 2013)

Je n'ai jamais été un grand fan de ce groupe, mais j'avoue que _*ce*_ titre-là, en live miam !

[YOUTUBE]UAqb5Yvmdnw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mobyduck (19 Avril 2013)

[YOUTUBE]p5K3TZ5Bof0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mobyduck (22 Avril 2013)

[YOUTUBE]yjVx1s4hXWQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## vovaisdead (24 Avril 2013)

silvio a dit:


> Mon cadeau d'anniversaire l'année dernière : Radiohead dans les arènes de Nîmes
> Ma moitié n'était pas peu fière ... jusqu'à ce que lui demande de me sortir un de mes CDs de Radiohead .... "Ben t'en as pas ?" "Bé nan" "T'aime pas ?" "Bé nan"



   me too.



------------------------------------


[YOUTUBE]aUQmepaf8Zg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## TiteLine (24 Avril 2013)

[YOUTUBE]SxT8YiLDOPU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## silvio (26 Avril 2013)

crachou, mais trop bon ...


[YOUTUBE]1COcvqWxOIE[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## vovaisdead (26 Avril 2013)

.... et quand c'est bon on monte le son ! 


[YOUTUBE]z5YQBDNnflY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## silvio (26 Avril 2013)

et on remet le sooooooooooooooon !



[YOUTUBE]6A3cHzFQsqI[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Avril 2013)

Il y en a qui se souviennent encore de ça ? :love:

[YOUTUBE]FyO1PSTKqGg[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## jonson (26 Avril 2013)

En référence à un anime que j'apprécie particulièrement.
[YOUTUBE]Z2mXhx6-psM[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Avril 2013)

*Un grand classique, mais avec une introduction que j'ignorais complètement jusqu'à  ce jour ! Honte sur moi ! :rose:*


[YOUTUBE]xXPI30rPu4k[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Mobyduck (28 Avril 2013)

[YOUTUBE]nf0oXY4nDxE[/YOUTUBE]




​


----------



## KARL40 (29 Avril 2013)

Le nouvel LP des Black Rebel Motorcycle Club "Specter at the Feast".

Album avec une ambiance plus sombre ...
Et quelques éclats ...

[YOUTUBE]OfbxNAZQg-g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## EtVlan (30 Avril 2013)

Une Belle Histoire - LMDS «Les Messagers du Son» avec les début de *K.Maro*

J'aime cette version...

Désolé, vidéo original introuvable sur Youtube...

[YOUTUBE]y9RVCCPVSA8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## vovaisdead (2 Mai 2013)

[YOUTUBE]MwaS1EyZgWc[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]dN5pLFtBA9A[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]1hxfXpTgLVA[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]f7Nffq0bOgE[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]pJjfGWrTSU8[/YOUTUBE]



..... voilà qui est fait. :love:


Bonne journée .


----------



## fedo (2 Mai 2013)

[YOUTUBE]veJG7lkHIyQ[/YOUTUBE]

sauf que c'est pas du B.R.M.C mais y a quand même des gros morceaux dedans 

puis pour rester dans le garage:
[YOUTUBE]M4cNUEILrEo[/YOUTUBE]

nouvel EP de Thee Oh Sees, tout n'est pas de ce niveau là malheureusement

pareil pour le nouvel EP de Odonis Odonis:
[YOUTUBE]-0M5A3ieNL8[/YOUTUBE]

mais celle-là vaut sacrément le détour


----------



## Vivid (3 Mai 2013)

[YOUTUBE]wjQW_c-PyAk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## thebiglebowsky (3 Mai 2013)

En référence au post ci-dessus de TiteLine (Avec le Temps...) ... j'en ai fait aussi une version personnelle un soir de spleen avec les moyens du bord rateau ... musique avec T-Pain Engine et enregistrement garageband avec un Blue Yeti ... ... et j'ai raté la fin (*) !:love:

(*) Pas que la fin d'ailleurs !!!!!!!

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/16883143/Avec le temps 1.m4a


----------



## silvio (3 Mai 2013)

@Fedo : Excellent Thee Oh Sees :love:



vovaisdead a dit:


> > tout plein de trucs qui font du bien
> 
> 
> ..... voilà qui est fait. :love:
> ...



[YOUTUBE]f5CUQXF4x58[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]U0dIi--fxfk[/YOUTUBE]

Sans orgue bontempi
[YOUTUBE]RsPVKtf0vIA[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]EL3pP29N-Wc[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]F9b5KKtyLiw[/YOUTUBE]

Tiens sans le faire exprès, je viens de m'apercevoir qu'en dehors des Flamin' Groovies, tous ces groupes ont signé à un moment ou un autre chez New Rose (enfin pas directement les NY Dolls, mais au moins Johnny Thunders) 
Etonnant non ?​ 
​


----------



## JPTK (3 Mai 2013)

Allez juste en passant, j'aime bien ce titre, cet excellent riff de Slash 

[YOUTUBE]hUw7KQ32lyg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## boninmi (4 Mai 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> En référence au post ci-dessus de TiteLine (Avec le Temps...) ... j'en ai fait aussi une version personnelle un soir de spleen avec les moyens du bord rateau ... musique avec T-Pain Engine et enregistrement garageband avec un Blue Yeti ... ... et j'ai raté la fin (*) !:love:
> 
> (*) Pas que la fin d'ailleurs !!!!!!!
> 
> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/16883143/Avec le temps 1.m4a


On a vu pire. 
Pas si raté que ça. 

A signaler la parution de "Comment voulez-vous que j'oublie" de Annie Butor (fille de la première épouse de Léo Ferré). Editions Phébus, livre qui peut permettre de situer le contexte de la genèse de cette chanson.


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Mai 2013)

Là  de suite ? Ça :

[youtube]w7wP57s_hsg[/youtube]​
:love:


----------



## da capo (4 Mai 2013)

un truc gentil

[youtube]S2fg3_4KMlk[/youtube]


----------



## jonson (4 Mai 2013)

Très bon morceau!!! Excellent choix musical! J'adore!!! :love:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h22 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h17 ----------

J'y vais de mon petit truc gentil dans ce cas. 

*Sophie Zelmani - Free Now*

[YOUTUBE]auoJV7bQxhk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## yvos (4 Mai 2013)

[YOUTUBE]lNWLEAXdSqw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## patlek (5 Mai 2013)

Vu en concert hier; et profité pour acheter le CD


[YOUTUBE]CMpChSMFBuE[/YOUTUBE]

Excellent groupe


----------



## jonson (5 Mai 2013)

J'aime bien. C'est très rythmé.


----------



## Average Joe (5 Mai 2013)

Je devais aller voir à nouveau les Valentines sur scène, ce soir.
[YOUTUBE]lsw1rNsa0Xg[/YOUTUBE]

(My Bloody Valentine : _New You_)

EDIT : le concert est reporté le 5 juin


----------



## thunderheart (6 Mai 2013)

Tiens, on parlait d'eux récemment.
"Sell it" extrait de leur dernier LP

[YOUTUBE]B0s1wpUX40M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## EtVlan (7 Mai 2013)

Souvent, Longtemps, Énormément

Repris à la façon des Couch Potatoes (Montréal)

Souvent, Longtemps, Énormément


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Mai 2013)

4 nanas qui ont la pêche ! Ca ramone les oreilles le matin et ça fait du bienhttp://savagesband.com/news


----------



## yvos (7 Mai 2013)

Average Joe a dit:


> Je devais aller voir à nouveau les Valentines sur scène, ce soir.
> [YOUTUBE]lsw1rNsa0Xg[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> (My Bloody Valentine : _New You_)
> ...



J'y serai :style:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h25 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h25 ----------




Fab'Fab a dit:


> 4 nanas qui ont la pêche ! Ca ramone les oreilles le matin et ça fait du bienhttp://savagesband.com/news



Yep, ça dépote bien 


[YOUTUBE]WfpnsopL8jI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## jonson (8 Mai 2013)

Un groupe de mon île natale. En plus le chanteur c'est mon tonton.
[YOUTUBE]i_WijFXSKDk[/YOUTUBE]​
Du très bon son pour ma part. Je l'écoute tout les jours en voiture.


----------



## vovaisdead (8 Mai 2013)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> 4 nanas qui ont la pêche ! Ca ramone les oreilles le matin et ça fait du bienhttp://savagesband.com/news



Vraiment bon ! 

--------


yvos a dit:


> liars



Dans l'esprit trio, les Berlinois de Camera: 

[YOUTUBE]4LsdP7IP5AM[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]0xoLvYrOLyk[/YOUTUBE]


m'en lasse pas ! :style:


----------



## mocmoc (9 Mai 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eDeBHhoxCTM[/YOUTUBE]​
Musique d'intro des concerts "Miami tour"
A écouter aussi : Fin des mondes - Saez


----------



## boninmi (9 Mai 2013)

mocmoc a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eDeBHhoxCTM[/YOUTUBE]​
> Musique d'intro des concerts "Miami tour"
> A écouter aussi : Fin des mondes - Saez


Plutôt comme ça :
[YOUTUBE]eDeBHhoxCTM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## jonson (9 Mai 2013)

Toujours dans la veine des musiques venus des Mascareignes. Ici l'artiste est d'origine mauricienne: KAYA a été tué alors qu'il purgeait une peine de prison pour consommation de marijuana. Sur l'île Maurice la loi contre la consommation et ou la détention de produits stupéfiant est très très sévère.

[YOUTUBE]pIh7NeSOouM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## da capo (9 Mai 2013)

de passage chez les parents, je remets la main sur ce CD que je leur ai offert&#8230;

Au delà des chansons, il y a des intentions.

[youtube]LDP8TxJJS5E[/youtube]


----------



## jpmiss (11 Mai 2013)

We are only riders. Excellent tribute to Jeffrey Lee Pierce

[YOUTUBE]watch?v=PHcJcO4Rlv4&feature=share&list=PL-4K7OujR6H6JZKzultnWMsnJTZ2ogfVl[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## rabisse (11 Mai 2013)

Le temps laisse passer.
[YOUTUBE]pA1oFSMwRDU[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## EtVlan (11 Mai 2013)

Chromeo - Hot Mess

Un super groupe ElectroFunk de Montréal

[YOUTUBE]Zm4JVkH0T-E[/YOUTUBE]

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h44 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h42 ----------

Chromeo - Fancy Footwork

[YOUTUBE]3ZKq2ptu7qw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## thunderheart (13 Mai 2013)

Ces 4 nanas avaient aussi bien la pêche. 
Potes des Nirvana, elles ont fait quelques unes de leurs premières parties.
Le groupe a apparemment splitté, leur dernier LP date de 99.

Et pour les ados prépubères qui rôdent, rien à voir avec les célèbres frenchies L5 :love::rateau:

[YOUTUBE]O3djRMupL_I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## EtVlan (14 Mai 2013)

Encore du Chromeo pour les oreilles

Chromeo - Tenderoni

[YOUTUBE]i2wPVO92_xc[/YOUTUBE]

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h02 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h59 ----------

et encore... trop bon

Chromeo - Bonafied Lovin' (Tough Guys)

[YOUTUBE]fGksDvKZ9ek[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## EtVlan (14 Mai 2013)

L'astronaute Canadien Chris Hadfield dans sa version «spatiale» de Space Oddity

[YOUTUBE]KaOC9danxNo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## silvio (14 Mai 2013)

thunderheart a dit:


> Ces 4 nanas avaient aussi bien la pêche.
> Potes des Nirvana, elles ont fait quelques unes de leurs premières parties.
> Le groupe a apparemment splitté, leur dernier LP date de 99.
> 
> ...


----------



## jpmiss (14 Mai 2013)

thunderheart a dit:


> Ces 4 nanas avaient aussi bien la pêche.
> Potes des Nirvana, elles ont fait quelques unes de leurs premières parties.
> Le groupe a apparemment splitté, leur dernier LP date de 99.
> 
> Et pour les ados prépubères qui rôdent, rien à voir avec les célèbres frenchies L5 :love::rateau:


A la même époque y'avait Babes in Toyland que je préférait car plus hardcore et moins graisseux

[YOUTUBE]e-eDxtEP6Z8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Average Joe (14 Mai 2013)

Loin de ces groupinounets de "riot grrrls", en fait des petites bourgeoises qui aimaient s'encanailler mais ne laisseront pas beaucoup de traces dans l'inconscient collectif, je continue de leur préférer Lush ou les Breeders, ces derniers de retour dans leur formation de 93-94. Avec un peu de chances Carry Bradley sera aussi du voyage.

[YOUTUBE]tlVYGweRIvs[/YOUTUBE]
Miki dans le rôle de la "comtesse" aux pieds nus et avec une '65 Firebird non-reverse top cool.
(soit dit en passant Miki connaissait personnellement les filles des Babes in Toyland pour avoir tourné avec et s'entendait bien avec elles, ce qui ne l'empêchait pas de les critiquer à juste titre, musicalement et sur leur positionnement. Elle les éclipsait complètement d'ailleurs)

Les revenants :
[YOUTUBE]chVqGkjRR6o[/YOUTUBE]
Je les avais vus la première fois il y a vingt ans, à la sortie de _Last Splash_, donc. Curieusement c'était un dimanche, au Zénith, et le public était si jeune qu'on aurait dit une garderie. J'avais trouvé cela drôle. Ce qui l'était moins, c'est que j'avais oublié les clefs chez moi et ai dû faire appel à un serrurier, qui plus est un dimanche, d'où un supplément conséquent :hein: 500 balles à l'époque.


----------



## rizoto (14 Mai 2013)

Vous pensez quoi de ça?

http://grooveshark.com/album/Random+Access+Memories/8814557


----------



## Berthold (15 Mai 2013)

Bon, j'écouterais pas ça toute la journée

[YOUTUBE]E8H-67ILaqc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Mai 2013)

Berthold a dit:


> Bon, j'écouterais pas ça toute la journée
> 
> [YOUTUBE]E8H-67ILaqc[/YOUTUBE]



À noter que si l'apprentissage de la guitare à une corde est plus facile, y "plaquer" des accords reste plus compliqué !


----------



## jpmiss (15 Mai 2013)

Average Joe a dit:


> Loin de ces groupinounets de "riot grrrls", en fait des petites bourgeoises qui aimaient s'encanailler mais ne laisseront pas beaucoup de traces dans l'inconscient collectif, je continue de leur préférer Lush ou les Breeders, ces derniers de retour dans leur formation de 93-94. Avec un peu de chances Carry Bradley sera aussi du voyage.
> 
> Miki dans le rôle de la "comtesse" aux pieds nus et avec une '65 Firebird non-reverse top cool.
> (soit dit en passant Miki connaissait personnellement les filles des Babes in Toyland pour avoir tourné avec et s'entendait bien avec elles, ce qui ne l'empêchait pas de les critiquer à juste titre, musicalement et sur leur positionnement. Elle les éclipsait complètement d'ailleurs)


Si on en est a parler des groupes des filles des 90's auxquels on peut délivrer un certificat de probité, n'oublions pas les Throwing Muses de Kristin Hersh (qui comme par hasard étaient aussi chez 4AD comme Lush, les Breeders et pratiquement tout ce qui se faisait de bon à l'époque).
[YOUTUBE]tOeSMlFeo_I[/YOUTUBE]

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h38 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h29 ----------




Pascal 77 a dit:


> À noter que si l'apprentissage de la guitare à une corde est plus facile, y "plaquer" des accords reste plus compliqué !


Perso je préfère la basse à 2 cordes jouée avec un bottle neck

[YOUTUBE]yNEYKrFJgRo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## jonson (15 Mai 2013)

Berthold a dit:


> Bon, j'écouterais pas ça toute la journée
> 
> [YOUTUBE]E8H-67ILaqc[/YOUTUBE]



C'est une véritable performance. 
Bravo à cet artiste.   

Et chapeau à toi Berthold d'avoir déniché cette vidéo.


----------



## thunderheart (16 Mai 2013)

Puisque vous avez aimé ces jolies sylphides, voilà la seconde couche 
[YOUTUBE]HpWOSptriZ4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## yvos (16 Mai 2013)

Average Joe a dit:


> Loin de ces groupinounets de "riot grrrls", en fait des petites bourgeoises qui aimaient s'encanailler mais ne laisseront pas beaucoup de traces dans l'inconscient collectif, je continue de leur préférer Lush ou les Breeders, ces derniers de retour dans leur formation de 93-94..



C'est quoi ces conneries???  

Les Breeders, c'est Pod, fin 90, la suite  c'est de la soupe :rateau:

Normal que tu ai croisé tous les gamins avec The Last Splash !


----------



## vovaisdead (17 Mai 2013)

.... in the Garage !


[YOUTUBE]78_6pE-r0g0[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]I8iRwMBXIF0[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]DPt-OvFgWuo[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]ddDHPWJIfEY[/YOUTUBE]





:love:


----------



## erx (17 Mai 2013)

Un de mes groupe préféré: Laibach

Laibach est un groupe, ou plutôt un collectif Slovène
https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Laibach_(groupe)

Morceau live lors de la tournée pour l'album Volk réinterprétant les hymnes nationaux avec la sublime (voix... ) Mina Spiler et la voix inimitable de Milan Fras.
http://youtu.be/3vo2EcP_Q5I

Un autre morceau de ce collectif magique reprenant les Beatles lors de leur tournée pour la BO du film "Iron Sky". Je n'ai pas eu le privilège de les voir au tate modern mais à Paris et à Wroclaw 
http://youtu.be/v54jsdbx4xw

Une de leur création bien électro
http://youtu.be/mBMkCDmH6o4


----------



## silvio (17 Mai 2013)

Dernier album de Primal Scream (oui oui suis très brit-pop aussi)

[YOUTUBE]Ty-IJ3qz-GE[/YOUTUBE]

Sortie aussi d'un nouveau Wire à partir de morceaux écartés de Missing Chairs et/ou 154

Pas trouvé d'extraits encore : on se refait un vieux :

[YOUTUBE]-3w656p6LGU[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## vovaisdead (17 Mai 2013)

silvio a dit:


> Sortie aussi d'un nouveau Wire à partir de morceaux écartés de Missing Chairs et/ou 154
> 
> Pas trouvé d'extraits encore : on se refait un vieux :
> 
> ...





Ou tu te fais vieux ...  :

[YOUTUBE]VTmO4Javppc[/YOUTUBE]

Pas convaincu par l'album en première écoute... un poil trop sirupeux, un peu trop.... Brit Pop 
---------

Là retour sur Berlin avec The Blue Angel Lounge  :

[YOUTUBE]qg2OZd7rPTc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Average Joe (17 Mai 2013)

yvos a dit:


> C'est quoi ces conneries???
> 
> Les Breeders, c'est Pod, fin 90, la suite  c'est de la soupe :rateau:
> 
> Normal que tu ai croisé tous les gamins avec The Last Splash !



Tu me permettras de ne pas être d'accord. Y'a rien de tel que les Deal sisters ENSEMBLE.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h38 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h21 ----------




jpmiss a dit:


> Si on en est a parler des groupes des filles des 90's auxquels on peut délivrer un certificat de probité, n'oublions pas les Throwing Muses de Kristin Hersh (qui comme par hasard étaient aussi chez 4AD comme Lush, les Breeders et pratiquement tout ce qui se faisait de bon à l'époque).
> [YOUTUBE]tOeSMlFeo_I[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h38 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h29 ----------


100 % d'accord. D'ailleurs je suis souscripteur de Kristin Hersh sur son site (je suis ce qu'elle appelle un "strange angel", je la finance 20 $ par trimestre). Toutefois, Creation avait d'heureuses signatures, House of Love et Jesus & Mary Chain dans les années 80 sans oublier My Bloody Valentine et Ride. Creation et 4AD (surtout 4AD) étaient véritablement les labels phares de leur temps.
[YOUTUBE]o0lQ4z7we9Y[/YOUTUBE]
Dommage que Leslie Langston ne joue plus de basse Elle était vraiment fameuse.


----------



## Mobyduck (18 Mai 2013)

[YOUTUBE]mYcfDs545zQ[/YOUTUBE]
:love:​


----------



## thunderheart (18 Mai 2013)

Filmé hier par ma pomme avec mon iMachin hier soir, Mr Bonz, One Man Band, artiste Rennais survitaminé, distillant un Rockabilly nerveux. Bonne soirée 

[YOUTUBE]vJGWYwVY7GY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## JPTK (18 Mai 2013)

Très bien le live de COCOROSIE hier à ce soir ou jamais.


----------



## fedo (18 Mai 2013)

nouvel album pour Scout Niblett, le morceau d'ouverture est une franche réussite à mon goût.

[YOUTUBE]U_EYmtHbiZ0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## JPTK (19 Mai 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> Très bien le live de COCOROSIE hier à ce soir ou jamais.



Le lien était pas bon.


----------



## jpmiss (19 Mai 2013)

[YOUTUBE]PZ7ihD2Z0mg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## jonson (19 Mai 2013)

--> Pas mal du tout ce live. Merci pour cette vidéo sympathique.


----------



## fedo (19 Mai 2013)

ma préférée des nouveaux titres de QOSTA déjà connus:
[YOUTUBE]RjYZToXuJaM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## vovaisdead (20 Mai 2013)

[YOUTUBE]IAkN5JI-1b4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## thunderheart (20 Mai 2013)

Cover sympa d'Instant Karma par Bono et ses sbires (dont je ne suis pas spécialement fan :love
[YOUTUBE]YW8zA-JrMN8[/YOUTUBE]

et rebelote pour Tom Waits que j'avais publié ce matin et qui a disparue, ou alors je n'étais pas encore bien réveillé 
[YOUTUBE]UH55dm0ooQE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ergu (20 Mai 2013)

Là, c'est ça

[YOUTUBE]iVr5RtEqpc0[/YOUTUBE]

'tain, ce que ça me file la patate de brailler des trucs de dépressif !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h59 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h50 ----------

Et maintenant, c'est ça :

EDIT : vidéos indisponibles, c'est TAGADE JONES et ça déchire sa mère.


----------



## jonson (20 Mai 2013)

Pour ma prat c'est ça. 

Du très bon!!! 

[YOUTUBE]7a3qm_2pOwI[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## rabisse (21 Mai 2013)

[YOUTUBE]P9iRJR3WXEw[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## silvio (23 Mai 2013)

Dommage qu'ils n'aient pas dépassé le premier album :

[YOUTUBE]rSrOJ1ig6tI[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## jonson (23 Mai 2013)

Du très bon. Fait parti de ma discothèque depuis très longtemps. 
[YOUTUBE]YDMxLbMcjxY[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## jpmiss (25 Mai 2013)

[YOUTUBE]7511NXJNV8o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## thunderheart (25 Mai 2013)

jpmiss a dit:


> I Like it Small


Bien sympathique cette vidéo 
Le chanteur est un savant mélange de Keith Moon, Iggy et John Lydon


----------



## Berthold (25 Mai 2013)

thunderheart a dit:


> Le chanteur est un savant mélange de Keith Moon, Iggy et John Lydon


Voilà ! Merci ! Je n'arrivais pas à mettre le doigt dessus !


----------



## jpmiss (26 Mai 2013)

thunderheart a dit:


> Bien sympathique cette vidéo
> Le chanteur est un savant mélange de Keith Moon, Iggy et John Lydon



Les mêmes 20 ans plus tôt:
[YOUTUBE]MnB7zNrnRqk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## thunderheart (26 Mai 2013)

jpmiss a dit:


> Les mêmes 20 ans plus tôt:
> ...



 very good


----------



## House M.D. (30 Mai 2013)

Allez hop, une blonde, un synthé et... les années 80  :

[YOUTUBE]ffOhhdvrGgI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Mai 2013)

House M.D. a dit:


> Allez hop, une blonde, un synthé et... les années 80  :



Allez hop, une brune, les années 70, mais j'admet que ça fait beaucoup moins "typique" de la période, plus "intemporel" (et perso, je préfère) 

[YOUTUBE]c3coSfks4rQ[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## vovaisdead (31 Mai 2013)

[YOUTUBE]91dL2sMwkhc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## jonson (1 Juin 2013)

[YOUTUBE]5NV6Rdv1a3I[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Bigdidou (1 Juin 2013)

Le dernier Texas est vraiment bon. Rien à jeter.

[YOUTUBE]wDPyMD_CLgc[/YOUTUBE]

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 07h38 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 07h25 ----------

Dans un autre genre, pour les fans d'électro (ici, c'est plutôt de l'électro pop), Diorama, qui rappelle beaucoup Diary of Dreams. Là c'est un extrait de leur avant dernier album (rien trouvé de correct de leur excellent dernier album sur YouTube).

[YOUTUBE]Ux-FMuB_VaY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## thunderheart (1 Juin 2013)

Revenons un peu aux blondes 
[YOUTUBE]F_x7ppOuq_k[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]NVj7VHb4CyQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## jonson (1 Juin 2013)

Et pas n'importe quelle blonde... une des plus belle. 

Pas le même style mais blonde quand même:
[YOUTUBE]yTCDVfMz15M[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## loustic (1 Juin 2013)

Bu et rebu, mais on ne s'en lasse pas


----------



## Romuald (1 Juin 2013)

Une brune, pour changer ?
[YOUTUBE]CxmXvvO5mrc[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## thunderheart (2 Juin 2013)

La  première fois qu'on m'a fait écouter Asaf Avidan, j'ai dit "Putain,  quelle voix de naze !". Ensuite j'avais un a priori débile dès qu'on me  parlait de lui.
 Le problème est que ces derniers temps, à chaque fois que je l'entendais à la radio je montais le son.
 Les jours derniers, j'ai pris le temps d'écouter ses albums et ce type est ÉNORME 

[YOUTUBE]tcHE3HGhEZM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## jonson (2 Juin 2013)

thunderheart a dit:


> ce type est ÉNORME



Ah bon! il a pas l'air pourtant.


----------



## thunderheart (2 Juin 2013)

jonson a dit:


> Ah bon! il a pas l'air pourtant.



Zoreille va !  

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h27 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h37 ----------

Hommage (sobre) à Daniel Darc sur la page de Mirwais
(j'adore le son de la guitare sur ce clip)


----------



## silvio (3 Juin 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> Une brune, pour changer ?
> ​



y a que ça de vrai ........

[YOUTUBE]GLtOjWgWftU[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]wMw0gjmJkqQ[/YOUTUBE]

Rien que pour ça je me serais déjà trainé dans les arènes de Nîmes cet été ... mais en plus y a Neil Young​


----------



## jonson (3 Juin 2013)

[YOUTUBE]C-u5WLJ9Yk4[/YOUTUBE]​
Pour rester dans la tendance des... blondes  :rateau:

Sinon j'écoute ça en ce moment:

[YOUTUBE]gAjR4_CbPpQ[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Berthold (3 Juin 2013)

silvio a dit:


> y a que ça de vrai ........
> 
> MyGeneration Vs Patti Smith​



Tant qu'on en est aux reprises

[YOUTUBE]zqfFrCUrEbY[/YOUTUBE]

Mais quoi qu'il en soit, je préférerai toujours les auteurs.

Une bonne version :
[YOUTUBE]cH9IgJZCx4c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## thunderheart (4 Juin 2013)

On a parlé des Who ?

[YOUTUBE]LjA_RtsBfAo[/YOUTUBE]

Toujours vaillants, malgré les années et sans le drummer farceur :love:


----------



## thunderheart (4 Juin 2013)

À l'heure des Star Ac, The Voice, Nlle Star, il est bon de regarder son sourire et d'entendre sa voix. Une des 3 J, souvent imitée, rarement égalée...

[YOUTUBE]_rsgdvinCc8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Toum'aï (6 Juin 2013)

Faut que je me lâche, alors je le fait ici... 

J'aime pas Woodkid  :casse:

Faudrait qu'il arrête de bouffer des chamallows quand il chante :sleep:

PPF

[YOUTUBE]o15zvnam_6s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## patlek (6 Juin 2013)

thunderheart a dit:


> À l'heure des Star Ac, The Voice, Nlle Star, il est bon de regarder son sourire et d'entendre sa voix. Une des 3 J, souvent imitée, rarement égalée...




Dans le style, il y a Big Mama Thorton

Belle performance:

[YOUTUBE]IJlBo5KJ3b4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Romuald (6 Juin 2013)

patlek a dit:


> Dans le style, il y a Big Mama Thorton


:love: :love: :love:


----------



## thunderheart (6 Juin 2013)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Faut que je me lâche, alors je le fait ici...
> J'aime pas Woodkid  :casse:
> Faudrait qu'il arrête de bouffer des chamallows quand il chante :sleep:



Y chante le Wood machin ? :love:


----------



## jonson (6 Juin 2013)

thunderheart a dit:


> Y chante le Wood machin ? :love:



Pire que ça... il croit qu'ils y en a qui l'écoutent.


----------



## Average Joe (6 Juin 2013)

Tout ça c'est bien gentil, mais l'actualité c'est
[YOUTUBE]bnoY_WSkhm0[/YOUTUBE]
Ils semblaient éprouver autant que le public (et votre serviteur) le plaisir d'être là ! Josephine Wiggs s'en est d'ailleurs ouverte à ce sujet. Le concert a eu lieu samedi.

Et hier, c'était
[YOUTUBE]pHkB-EubVcY[/YOUTUBE]
Pas (encore ?) de vidéo pour le concert parisien mais ça donne l'ambiance. Je ne pouvais pas manquer cela. Même que Kevin Shields a esquissé un sourire en arrivant sur scène  Lui qui se montre si volontiers digne d'un Buster Keaton dans son attitude !


----------



## yvos (7 Juin 2013)

Average Joe a dit:


> Tout ça c'est bien gentil, mais l'actualité c'est
> 
> 
> Et hier, c'était
> ...



J'en ai encore mal aux oreilles :love:


----------



## Average Joe (8 Juin 2013)

Mal aux oreilles ? Moi, non. Je suis venu avec mes boules Quiès, les vraies à -27 dB. L'idéal dans ces circonstances, un confort royal pendant et après le concert


----------



## jpmiss (10 Juin 2013)

[YOUTUBE]wVfUimq2KeI[/YOUTUBE]

:love::love::love::love::love::love::love:


----------



## JohanC (11 Juin 2013)

Bonjour les gens ! 

Quelqu'un sait-il quelle est la musique au tout début de la keynote d'hier ? (voir ici, de 00:00 à environ 01:38).

Merci d'avance

Johan


----------



## patlek (11 Juin 2013)

google...

http://mashable.com/2013/06/10/apple-wwdc-2013-music-playlist/


----------



## vovaisdead (11 Juin 2013)

[YOUTUBE]9xoDyDpJlR4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## JohanC (12 Juin 2013)

Bonjour patlek,

je parlais de ça : http://www.apple.com/apple-events/june-2013/ 

Johan


----------



## patlek (12 Juin 2013)

Va savoir si ce n' est pas une commande d' apple a un musicien.

En piano solo qui pourrait se rapprocher, il y a george winston

Un exemple:

[YOUTUBE]ktuPOQvVOE8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## patlek (12 Juin 2013)

J' ai trouvé en cherchant un peu sur you tube: keith kenniff: receives

[YOUTUBE]FXB40LUk0cM[/YOUTUBE]

A noter que le morceau n' est pas hyper récent, et que Keith Kennif n' algne pas un nombre de vues impressionnant.. une sorte de pianiste "underground" (?)


----------



## thunderheart (12 Juin 2013)

[YOUTUBE]ajLCMfop0h0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## JohanC (13 Juin 2013)

Un énorme merci, *patlek* !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Juin 2013)

[YOUTUBE]EbI0cMyyw_M[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Juin 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]EbI0cMyyw_M[/YOUTUBE]​



Ouah ! Creedence, j'ai la collec complète (plus quelques uvres hors Creedence des frères Fogerty), mais Run Throught The Jungle, c'est le premier de leurs titres que j'ai acheté (en 45 tr, avec Up Around The Band au dos), je devais avoir 15 ou 16 ans ! :love:

Two hundred million guns are loaded, Satan cry "Take aim" !


----------



## Romuald (14 Juin 2013)

Up Around The B*E*nd


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Juin 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> Up Around The B*E*nd



Pas du tout, le "E" fait exactement la même taille que les autres lettres dans le titre, et il est de la même couleur ! 

je me suis mélangé avec "Travelin'Band" :rose:

Bon, pour la peine :

[youtube]34P18at0Q7s[/youtube]​
Always time for a good conversation, there's an ear for what you say


----------



## fedo (14 Juin 2013)

nous hanter:
[YOUTUBE]TgwrxcO48N8[/YOUTUBE]
on ne l'arrête plus Trent Reznor, nouvel album à la rentrée.

Ministry aussi !


----------



## patlek (14 Juin 2013)

Le teaser officiel du dernier Nico Duportal (excellent CD)

[YOUTUBE]RKHRdkYZh0M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Juin 2013)

Un son qui tire vers les débuts de la musique électronique.
Exellent.


----------



## LeProf (15 Juin 2013)

70s - 80s Revival 

[YOUTUBE]Jxpe1oSp_sg[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Herogei (16 Juin 2013)

[YOUTUBE]DpVfF4U75B8[/YOUTUBE]


Pourquoi ça marche pas ? 
Désolé je débute


----------



## LeProf (16 Juin 2013)

Herogei a dit:


> Pourquoi ça marche pas ?
> Désolé je débute



C'est simple, tu édites ton message et dans ta balise youtube, tu dois garder uniquement ce qui suit en gras, le reste tu supprimes 

*DpVfF4U75B8*​


----------



## Herogei (16 Juin 2013)

Merci à toi le prof !!


----------



## Berthold (16 Juin 2013)

:love: :love: :love:

[YOUTUBE]dftRbbmpckc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## jonson (21 Juin 2013)

En ce jour de fête de la musique, je me devais de poster. Alors voici un lien, pour un groupe de rap français, qui vient de marseille. Ils ont en fait du chemin et posent maintenant sur les blockbusters américains. 

[YOUTUBE]MViL1lrIGss[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Juin 2013)

Et qui se souvient d'eux ? Zont pas pris une ride, je trouve, pour un truc vieux de près de 40 ans :love:

[YOUTUBE]_fZ1OD7NWCA[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Romuald (21 Juin 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Et qui se souvient d'eux ? Zont pas pris une ride, je trouve, pour un truc vieux de près de 40 ans :love:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]_fZ1OD7NWCA[/YOUTUBE]​



P'tain, chais pas ce qu'elle a fumé la vache qui rit , mais j'ai l'impression que c'est du lourd !


----------



## LeProf (21 Juin 2013)

*Marc Knopfler & Dire Straits*

[YOUTUBE]3wtdFf5QLFw[/YOUTUBE]

Attention sublime morceau de 13 minutes, prenez le temps, ce serait dommage de ne pas l'écouter en entier ! ​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Juin 2013)

*Ce soir ...... nuit UMMAGUMMA !!!!!!!*

Et bonne fête de la musique à tous !


[YOUTUBE]tMpGdG27K9o[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## aCLR (21 Juin 2013)

jonson a dit:


> En ce jour de fête de la musique, je me devais de poster. Alors voici un lien, pour un groupe de rap français, qui vient de marseille. Ils ont en fait du chemin et posent maintenant sur les blockbusters américains.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]MViL1lrIGss[YOUTUBE]​



Bof bof
Et pourtant j'aime écouter Philippe aka Akhenaton parler de la vie.
J'ai survolé l'album pour me faire une idée mais bon y'a pas de quoi fouetter un chat, poum tchak
La musique est lourde, le bpm trop lent et les textes trop figés sur l'instant.

Quitte à prendre une leçon autant qu'elle vienne de Stromae :love:


----------



## jonson (21 Juin 2013)

Je suis en train de découvrir l'album en ce moment. Je vais lui accordé 3 ou 4 écoutes, avant tout analyse. Mais je peux déjà dire que 2 morceaux retiennent déjà mon attention: _Misère_ et _4.2.1_


----------



## aCLR (21 Juin 2013)

Ouais&#8230; Autant "le bruit et l'odeur" de Zebda a su passer la barrière de l'actualité et reste un bon morceau, autant l'histoire du "pain au chocolat"&#8230; 'fin tout ça reste subjectif, hein, j'voudrais pas te gâcher ton plaisir.


----------



## jonson (21 Juin 2013)

Bien sur que non tu ne me gâches pas mon plaisir. Heureusement que tu peux donner ton avis et moi le mien librement. J'écouterai la discographie de Zebda pour me faire une idée.


----------



## Berthold (22 Juin 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> *Ce soir ...... nuit UMMAGUMMA !!!!!!!*
> 
> Et bonne fête de la musique à tous !
> 
> ...


Nom de nom de nom de nom de nom ce morceau ! Construit comme un orgasme, il commence tranquillement, avec une tension toujours présente, des sursauts, et ça monte, ça monte, puis ça explose

Un de mes préférés.

C'est la période recherche musicale du Floyd, avant le verbiage de Waters. Non, non, pas taper, j'aime bien The wall, je l'ai appris par cur il fut une époque, mais je l'apprécie bien moins maintenant, son côté pompeux-regarde-comme-je-souffre me fatigue.
Pour en revenir à cette période, une très bonne version (non, pas la meilleure) du morceau le plus mieux excellent du groupe. Le duo Wright-Gilmour a rarement atteint cette perfection dans la composition :

[YOUTUBE]Thwwd3S9rmA[/YOUTUBE]

:love: :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Juin 2013)

Berthold a dit:


> Nom de nom de nom de nom de nom ce morceau ! Construit comme un orgasme, il commence tranquillement, avec une tension toujours présente, des sursauts, et ça monte, ça monte, puis ça explose
> Un de mes préférés.
> :love: :love: :love: :love:



Je ne m'en lasse pas non plus !:love:

Hier soir, j'ai ré-écouté l'intégralité de "Ummagumma" en 33T sur ma vieille Luxman et je peux te garantir que je n'ai eu besoin de rien d'autre pour me retrouver "ailleurs" !:rateau:

Des "dieux", je te dis ... ce sont des "dieux" .... !


----------



## thunderheart (22 Juin 2013)

[YOUTUBE]rjdH1Sqz4hY[/YOUTUBE]

Joe Hell

_"on travaille à la fête du travail? non... 
 à la fête de la musique... le silence sera un acte contestataire!"_


----------



## Herogei (22 Juin 2013)

[YOUTUBE]fZewdhjX9kw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Juin 2013)

Il sera celui là ! :love:

[YOUTUBE]1n7RWL9XGW4[/YOUTUBE]​
Si, le rock français existe, je l'ai rencontré !


----------



## LeProf (24 Juin 2013)

Et la tendresse.....Bordel ??? (film à voir en passant  )

[YOUTUBE]hu9HWb0408Y[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## jonson (24 Juin 2013)

Je ne m'en lasserai jamais. Jah live!

[YOUTUBE]k34boxNrqL8[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Toum'aï (25 Juin 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> 'il n'en reste qu'un, il sera celui là ! :love:
> 
> *Ti' bob*  Hightime en plus :love:​
> Si, le rock français existe, je l'ai rencontré !



Rhaaa, la la... J'ai habité à 100 m de chez lui quand il habitait chez sa mère... Souvenir de grands concerts au Havre, Guy-Georges Gremy à la guitare la meilleure du monde qui a fait de la timbale à l'harmonie de Fécamp, Barbe noire à la basse, jamais un mot, il a fini taxi, et Mino Quertier à la batterie qui en a inspiré plus d'un...

Bon, je peux mourir maintenant :rose:


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Juin 2013)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Rhaaa, la la... J'ai habité à 100 m de chez lui quand il habitait chez sa mère... Souvenir de grands concerts au Havre, Guy-Georges Gremy à la guitare la meilleure du monde qui a fait de la timbale à l'harmonie de Fécamp, Barbe noire à la basse, jamais un mot, il a fini taxi, et Mino Quertier à la batterie qui en a inspiré plus d'un...
> 
> Bon, je peux mourir maintenant :rose:



Ben là, mon p'tit frère il enregistre dans le studio perso que met à sa disposition à titre amical, un autre de ses complices : Frandol, dans le Tarn et Garonne, cong !


----------



## Toum'aï (25 Juin 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben là, mon p'tit frère il enregistre dans le studio perso que met à sa disposition à titre amical, un autre de ses complices : Frandol, dans le Tarn et Garonne, cong !



Frandol des Roadrunners... Aaaaaarrrrgh, ça y est chuis mort... Pour la peine j'en mets deux

[YOUTUBE]0XXKOXI5LLQ[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]9K6OUCy1enU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Juin 2013)

Ben mon p'tit frère, c'est Dropé, chanteur et guitariste ex Papin's Machine, ex Cowcheese, entre autres

Ça ne s'invente pas, sur la photo, c'est celui sur lequel est écrit le "MAC" de PAPIN'S MACHINE dans cet échantillon (pour que tu te fasse une idée) :

[youtube]e0CL5yDVblA[/youtube]​
Si si, il nous reste encore quelques rockers, dans nos campagnes  :love:

Tiens un autre où on les voit jouer et où le son n'est pas trop pourri malgré le "live" (Dropé, c'est celui au jean blanc et à la Télécaster)

[youtube]AXmGsoGkcO4[/youtube]​


----------



## Berthold (26 Juin 2013)

Remember Ganafoul ? Jack Bon bouge encore 

[YOUTUBE]Serk5PwmJIY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Juin 2013)

Le jour où il a composé ça, il avait du bouffer un Plastic Bertrand au déjeuner ! :rateau:

[YOUTUBE]aVZjP0NGBsA[/YOUTUBE]​
Encore que j'en ai ici une version enregistrée à Austin (le concert "Austin City Limits") encore plus sautillante s'il est possible de l'envisager !


----------



## thunderheart (26 Juin 2013)

Si tu aimes le son de la Motown, la Soul et le vrai Rythm'n'Blues, celui des films de Tarantino, bouge la table, pousse le son et écoute cette tuerie de concert du Kid d'Hawaii, Bruno Mars

[YOUTUBE]qKBaxV-lyeA[/YOUTUBE]

Pit1, ça fait du bien


----------



## LeProf (26 Juin 2013)

*Une légende du Blues... parti trop tôt​*
[YOUTUBE]nU1Y0BzF_5I[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Herogei (27 Juin 2013)

[YOUTUBE]-kCKob1YKOU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## jonson (27 Juin 2013)

Alpha Blondy en live

[YOUTUBE]-vGVyyIY8kM[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## anntraxh (27 Juin 2013)

Je suis trop nulle, je n'arrive même plus à supprimer un message 
bref Quinn est là http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m7pm5kcemfw


----------



## Herogei (27 Juin 2013)

[YOUTUBE]wwG_F5Ct4e4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## vovaisdead (28 Juin 2013)

I was made for lovin' you de Kiss et Jump de Van Halen.


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Juin 2013)

Un groupe dont je pense que peu ici ont entendu parler, mais dont les compositions ont fait les beaux jours d'autres : The Spencer Davis Group !

Ici, Gimme some lovin, repris mainte fois, dont une par les Blues Brothers qui a du faire le tour du monde :

[DM].Uc6Zf-AZb0M[/DM]​
Mais il y en a eu d'autres, comme, par exemple, le célèbre "I am a man" qui a assuré le succès des débuts du Chicago Transit Authority (devenu par la suite "Chicago" tout court) ! :love:

Edit : bon, je vais faire mon nioube : pourquoi ça marche pas, la balise "Daily Motion" ? Bon, c'est ici

EDIT bis : tiens, une version, musicalement assez proche de celle des Blues Brothers, mais mâtinée de "Kung Fu Panda et de Pokemon, je ne résiste pas !


----------



## thunderheart (29 Juin 2013)

Un des plus grands live de tous les temps de la galaxie 
[YOUTUBE]NtChV2XE6I8[/YOUTUBE]

à écouter sans modération, et très fort 

Et un autre, mon maillot jaune, sans hésiter
[YOUTUBE]hZpen-9N0Dk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## jonson (29 Juin 2013)

Le premier live est vraiment excellent. A écouter de toute urgence!!!


----------



## aCLR (1 Juillet 2013)

Découvert par hasard alors que je cherchais un set pour m'accompagner pendant le boulot

[youtube]RwqeC5O6KEM[/youtube]

J'étais tellement content de ma trouvaille &#8212; il affiche plus de 20 lectures dans mon itunes &#8212; que j'ai fais une petite recherche et je suis tombé non pas sur un mais deux artistes ! Comme quoi faut que je lise mieux les titres que je download ! 

[youtube]Py_-3di1yx0[/youtube]

J'aime beaucoup sa voix !

[youtube]osavObqP-5w[/youtube]

Ça commence à balancer vers 4:00 :love:


----------



## vovaisdead (5 Juillet 2013)

«Urgent» de Foreigner


----------



## rabisse (5 Juillet 2013)

"Owner of a lonely heart" de Yes.


----------



## vovaisdead (5 Juillet 2013)

«Wind Of Change» de Scorpions


----------



## rabisse (5 Juillet 2013)

"The reflex" de Duran Duran.


----------



## vovaisdead (5 Juillet 2013)

«Bad Boys» de Wham!


----------



## rabisse (5 Juillet 2013)

Pffff!
"Layla" de Clapton Eric.


----------



## patlek (5 Juillet 2013)

pppffffffffffff

La compil méga top 100% hits super karaoké dance floor méga party NRJ RTL Radio Nostalgie des années 2000


----------



## rabisse (5 Juillet 2013)

S'amuser de ce que l'on n'apprécie pas, c'est ne pas oublier ces choses là non plus.

[YOUTUBE]Tfyu_5J4-KU[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## patlek (5 Juillet 2013)

HHHoooooooooooo... mais RTL, c' estr çà aussi:

[YOUTUBE]ka6kxDPCd5E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Romuald (5 Juillet 2013)

rabisse a dit:


> S'amuser de ce que l'on n'apprécie pas, c'est ne pas oublier ces choses là non plus.
> 
> casserole​


Pitain ce qu'elle chante faux !


----------



## thunderheart (5 Juillet 2013)

"Petit Papa Noël" par Tino Rossi


----------



## stéphane83 (5 Juillet 2013)

"QUEEN" Janelle Monae:rateau:


----------



## jonson (7 Juillet 2013)

[YOUTUBE]scs6mWiHnyA[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## rabisse (10 Juillet 2013)

Estivalété.
[YOUTUBE]ESxQnX4rukY[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## EtVlan (14 Juillet 2013)

Une «Valve» de Strauss

[YOUTUBE]uqYGfMoqsRg?t=20s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bibuu_ (18 Juillet 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kMl-S6PYqd8[/YOUTUBE]

C'est tellement plus sécurisant d'être banal!


----------



## jonson (18 Juillet 2013)

*Bienvenue* - _Revoir un printemps_ - IAM feat. Beyonce.
Très bon album et très bon morceau. 

[YOUTUBE]mAGKAR_htPM[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## silvio (19 Juillet 2013)

Oh pitin que j'aime cet album ... tout est bon !

[YOUTUBE]JXTc3Choroo[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]4Jip6Fc-QO4[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## shogun HD (21 Juillet 2013)

vu en première partie du concert de DM le 16 juillet aux arènes de Nîmes 

[YOUTUBE]_Y7kP98ty1g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Juillet 2013)

Ben moi, ce soir, j'écoute ça (nan, la version du CD, mes gamins me l'ont offert à sa sortie) ! :love; :love: :love:

[youtube]4NEQyJm87LY[/youtube]​
Bon, en plus, ce morceau a du servir à une pub pour Mac, il me semble me souvenir ! :king:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2013)

[YOUTUBE]QD60h0jzURc[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## vovaisdead (23 Juillet 2013)

[YOUTUBE]VFh1Ia7gzuw#at=88[/YOUTUBE]


Comme ça. Juste en passant.


----------



## jonson (25 Juillet 2013)

[YOUTUBE]S_xH7noaqTA[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## silvio (2 Août 2013)

Certains y voient des influences Velvet, d'autres les Modern Lovers ... oui peut-être ... et je rajoute The Fall  .....


[YOUTUBE]NdeQVLm_hZA[/YOUTUBE]



[YOUTUBE]BzOp9MO-StQ[/YOUTUBE]




Une chose est sûr : ça va faire suer ma moitié pendant 600 kms​


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Août 2013)

On dirait du Bulldozer


----------



## Powerdom (2 Août 2013)

Gesaffelstein - Pursuit. 

je vous met le lien Viméo le clip sur Youtube est censuré par endroits...


----------



## thunderheart (3 Août 2013)

Powerdom a dit:


> Gesaffelstein - Pursuit.
> 
> je vous met le lien Viméo le clip sur Youtube est censuré par endroits...



Moderne et vitaminé, comme un clin d'oeil à Game of Thrones


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Août 2013)

Allez un souvenir pour les vieux amateurs de jeu (parce que là, je viens d'importer la bande son du CD de la version "Mac" que je viens de retrouver dans mes archives, et me délecte à l'écouter, en repensant aux parties menées sur mon vieux Performa 5300 à l'époque où j'avais acheté ça) !

[YOUTUBE]ugdHWyPqRNI[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## FlnY (5 Août 2013)

[YOUTUBE]nqh1S87pwlQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## silvio (7 Août 2013)

Bon j'espère que vous avez une heure à tuer ..... 

[YOUTUBE]p0P2KYj6Wqs[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## silvio (8 Août 2013)

Bordel ! y en a pas beaucoup au taf en ce moment !!!!

[YOUTUBE]lQhn9rl6NQc[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## vovaisdead (8 Août 2013)

si, moi.... 


[YOUTUBE]9mhwTz5eWPs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## thunderheart (10 Août 2013)

Imelda May hier soir au Festival Interceltique, good set 

[YOUTUBE]k-_gSOFJ2lM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## da capo (10 Août 2013)

[youtube]xvtp8bTpV_Q[/youtube]


----------



## Scalounet (12 Août 2013)

Salut toutes et tous, 
Dites moi, Une amie Andorrane a participé a cette ronde des cimes et comme elle aime bien les 2 musiques de cette vidéo, j'aimerais pouvoir lui trouver, alors si quelqu'un connait, ça serait génial. 
J'ai essayé avec Shazam, mais que dalle ! 

Merci pour elle ! 
(on sait jamais) 

[YOUTUBE]joeeusBRtJM#at=120[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## rabisse (17 Août 2013)

[YOUTUBE]9lfhafgiONU[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## shogun HD (18 Août 2013)

[YOUTUBE]JyqemIbjcfg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## jonson (19 Août 2013)

[YOUTUBE]2Qop2V52UQY[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## shogun HD (24 Août 2013)

[YOUTUBE]RvGVd_fFTek[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mobyduck (25 Août 2013)

Renaud - Étudiant poil aux dents.


----------



## jonson (25 Août 2013)

[YOUTUBE]O2wm-LCvC7I[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## jonson (27 Août 2013)

[YOUTUBE]N8ZAx_OvKpM[/YOUTUBE]​
Un DJ français, assez connu il me semble. Vous connaissez peu-être ce titre, car il a été employé pour une pub Mercedes Benz


----------



## teo (28 Août 2013)

tiens ça faisait longtemps 


Des vieux de la vieille, *Jark Prongo*, _Wave 2081_, sur _Yoshiesque_, un double mix de *Deep Dish*, de 1999, déjà.

Là, en plus, c'est la version vinyle qui craquouille, un peu plus lente :love:

Et comme à la fin d'une longue nuit sur la plage, le soleil déjà haut, aller s'allonger en regardant les vagues qui se brisent, comme des étoiles qui pétillent dans les yeux :style:


[YOUTUBE]kNEUATIBjtk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ed_the_Head (29 Août 2013)

Hey, les anciens! 

http://instagram.com/ed_the_head


----------



## silvio (30 Août 2013)

J'ai une belle fenêtre blanche ...
C'est le proxy qui filtre ?
Ou il faut que je supprime la plist ?


A propos d'anciens, j'ai retrouvé ça:

[YOUTUBE]eBQykwk5BUM[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## naas (30 Août 2013)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Hey, les anciens!
> 
> http://instagram.com/ed_the_head


je t'en offre 500 francs 
non négociable


----------



## patlek (30 Août 2013)

Tu préfères pas ma collection?

50 sous, pas plus=






Que des chef d' oeuvres

"J" attendllllrrrréééééééé le jooulllrrrr et la nuit, j' attendrrrrrllllléééé ton letourrrlllllllllll."
(Par exemple)

[YOUTUBE]Uqvr6igV3Wc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## yvos (30 Août 2013)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Hey, les anciens!
> 
> http://instagram.com/ed_the_head



 

je m'abonne. Par contre, ne t'abonne pas à moi, c'est que de photos de gamins à poil 

[YOUTUBE]47C9K9IEjMg[/YOUTUBE]

Quand tu veux mettre une vidéo youtube il ne faut pas mettre l'adresse de l'url entre les balises "Youtube" juste son identifiant chez YT&#8230;


----------



## aCLR (31 Août 2013)

J'ai ça dans la tête depuis ce matin !

[YOUTUBE]jQYQTFudrqc[/YOUTUBE]

Faut dire que je l'avais en 45 tours :rateau:


----------



## Galekal (31 Août 2013)

aCLR a dit:


> J'ai ça dans la tête depuis ce matin !
> 
> [YOUTUBE]jQYQTFudrqc[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Faut dire que je l'avais en 45 tours :rateau:



Un titre inoubliable de Nena, dont la portée n'en est que mieux appréciée si l'on entend quelques mots d'allemand.


----------



## aCLR (31 Août 2013)

Galekal a dit:


> Un titre inoubliable de Nena, dont la portée n'en est que mieux appréciée si l'on entend quelques mots d'allemand.



À part quatre-vingt dix neuf boules rouges j'comprend pas grand chose&#8230;  :rateau:


----------



## jonson (31 Août 2013)

[YOUTUBE]cC4aN9SPM6Y[/YOUTUBE]​
Pour ceux qui aime et pour tout les autres je recommande fortement son dernier album: Dernier MC.


----------



## LeProf (31 Août 2013)

C'est pas tant pour la musique que pour le clip !!! 

[YOUTUBE]L_fCqg92qks[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Galekal (31 Août 2013)

aCLR a dit:


> À part quatre-vingt dix neuf boules rouges j'comprend pas grand chose  :rateau:



Vraiment ? Les paroles n'ont pourtant pas pris une ride, et témoignent a mon sens de ce qu'il serait convenu d'appeler "la permanente actualité de l'art". 

*Hast du etwas Zeit für mich*
_Si tu as un peu de temps pour moi_
*Dann singe ich ein Lied für dich*
_Alors je te chanterais une chanson_
*Von neun und neunzig Luftballons*
_Sur 99 ballons_
*Auf ihrem Weg zum Horizont*
_En route pour l'horizon_
*Denkst du vielleicht g'rad an mich*
_Si peut-etre tu penses à moi_
*Dann singe ich ein Lied fur dich*
_Alors je te chanterais une chanson_
*Von neun und neunzig Luftballons*
_Sur 99 ballons_
*Und das sowas von sowas kommt*
_Et comment ceci a pu arriver à cause d'une telle chose_

*Neun und neunzig Luftballons*
_99 ballons_
*Auf ihrem Weg zum horizont*
_En route vers ton horizon_
*Hielt man für UFOs aus dem All*
_On les prenait pour des ovnis venant de l'espace_
*Darum schickte ein General*
_C'est pour cela qu'un général a envoyé_
*Eine Fliegerstaffel hinterher*
_Une escadrille d'avions à leur trousse_
*Alarm zu geben, wenn's so war*
_C'était pour donner l'alarme s'il a fait ça_
*Dabei war'n da am Horizont*
_Et pourtant, il n'y avait là à l'horizon_
*Nur neun und neunzig Luftballons*
_Que 99 ballons_

*Neun und neunzig Düsenflieger*
_99 pilotes d'avions à réaction_
*Jeder war ein grosser Krieger*
_Chacun d'entre eux était un grand guerrier_
*Hielten sich für Captain Kirk*
_Ils se prenaient pour le capitaine Kirk_
*Das gab ein grosses Feuerwerk*
_Cela a donné un grand feu d'artifice_
*Die Nachbarn haben nichts gerafft*
_Les voisins n'ont rien capté_
*Und fühlten sich gleich angemacht*
_Et se sentaient tout de suite provoqués_
*Dabei schoss man am Horizont*
_Et pourtant on a tiré à l'horizon_
*Auf neun und neunzig Luftballons*
_Sur 99 ballons_

*Neun und neunzig Kriegsminister*
_99 ministres de la guerre_
*Streichholz und Benzinkanister*
_L' allumette et le jerrican d'essence_
*Hielten sich für schlaue Leute*
_Se prenaient pour des gens malins_
*Witterten schon fette Beute*
_Ils flairaient un gros butin_
*Riefen : Krieg und wollten Macht*
_Ils criaient : la guerre et voulaient le pouvoir_
*Mann, wer hätte das gedacht*
_Mais qui aurait pu pensé cela_
*Dass es einmal soweit kommt*
_Qu'on en arrive là un jour_
*Wegen 99 Luftballons*
_A cause de 99 ballons_

*Neun und neunzig jahre Krieg*
_99 années de guerre_
*Liessen keinen platz für Sieger*
_N'avais meme pas laissé de place pour les vainqueurs_
*Kriegsminister gibt's nicht mehr*
_Des ministres de la guerre, il n'y en avait plus aucun_
*Und auch keine Düsenflieger*
_Et aussi plus d'avions à réaction_
*Heute zieh ich meine Runden*
_Aujourd'hui je fais mes rondes_
*Seh' die welt in Trümmern liegen*
_Je vois que le monde est en ruine_
*Hab' 'nen Luftballon gefunden*
_J'ai trouvé un ballon_
*Denk' an dich und lass' ihn fliegen*
_Je pense à toi et je le laisse s'envoler_

N'avait elle pas raison d'inviter a penser a elle et a son joli pamphlet pacifiste ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (1 Septembre 2013)

Frank Zappa ou ses satellites (anciens musiciens (le regretté George Duke, Steve Vaï, Mike Kennelly, Ike Willis, Napoléon Murphy Brock), "tribute bands" (comprenant ou non les musiciens ci-avant cités)..) représentent 80 % de mon écoute musicale. cet homme est une galaxie musicale à lui tout seul ... (environ 80 Gigas de Musique sur un total de 106 dans ma bibliothèque iTunes).

Après s'être longtemps fait prier la veuve de Frank a finalement assez récemment accepté que la musique de Frank soit distribuée sur iTunes (pas inutile à préciser, sur un site consacré à l'univers Apple, quand même ...).


J'en profite pour faire une petite pub pour la Zappanale, festival dédié aux fans de Zappa, et aux musiciens qui jouent sa musique, qui se tient tous les ans fin Juillet début Août à Bad Doberan (pas très loin de Hambourg, en ex-Allemagne de l'Est). J'y suis allé deux fois (2011 et 2012), l'organisation est nickel ..

J'ai eu notamment le privilège de voir et d'entendre à cette occasion le "Plastic people of the Universe", groupe tchèque dont certains membres ont connu la prison sous le régime communiste, jouer du Zappa étant assez mal vu à cette époque ...

En 2012, j'ai également vu Magma, mais pour moi qui les avais vus au temps de leur splendeur, cela sentait le réchauffé, quand même ... Il y avait aussi Alice Cooper qui a fait son show.. quand je pense qu'il a vendu plus de disques que Zappa, cela me tue ...


----------



## naas (2 Septembre 2013)

Alors voila euh bon je ne sais quoi en penser, mais j'ecoute
http://youtu.be/zeDiARw8q78
Et vous qu'en pensez vous ?


----------



## Galekal (2 Septembre 2013)

LeProf a dit:


> C'est pas tant pour la musique que pour le clip !!!
> 
> [YOUTUBE]L_fCqg92qks[/YOUTUBE]​



Effectivement. Le clip passe vraiment bien même si l'on coupe le son.


----------



## patlek (3 Septembre 2013)

Pour clotiurer le visionnage de la série Treme (série sur la nouvelle orléans après l' ouragan Katrina


J' ai acheté un CD du Treme Brass Band

[YOUTUBE]mQ1iB7_UhP4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ed_the_Head (3 Septembre 2013)

naas a dit:


> je t'en offre 500 francs
> non négociable



Cette discothèque n'a qu'une faible valeur vénale (bien que constituée en majorité de pressage originaux), mais une grande valeur sentimentale. 




yvos a dit:


> je m'abonne. Par contre, ne t'abonne pas à moi, c'est que de photos de gamins à poil



Je t'ai pas vu. Faut que je cherche. Mais merci hein. 



silvio a dit:


> J'ai une belle fenêtre blanche ...
> C'est le proxy qui filtre ?
> Ou il faut que je supprime la plist ?



Oui.


----------



## naas (3 Septembre 2013)

bon alors vénalement parlant je te la laisse 
sinon sur le nme à été posté un nouveau pixies, je suis perplexe


----------



## silvio (3 Septembre 2013)

Ah ?
J'y vais merci 


[YOUTUBE]GrHl0wpagFc[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## yvos (3 Septembre 2013)

C'est la rentrée ! 

[YOUTUBE]Fa30bdEXNeM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## jpmiss (5 Septembre 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://youtu.be/BkbgRkHihvI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## boninmi (5 Septembre 2013)

M'enfin jp ... un truc tout noir ? 

[YOUTUBE]BkbgRkHihvI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## jpmiss (5 Septembre 2013)

J'ai merdé comme un nioub :rose:


----------



## Toum'aï (5 Septembre 2013)

Les Pixies sont de retour...

Le son est le même, la voix de black n'a pas trop vieilli...

[YOUTUBE]PDa3cY7U6NA#t=58[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## jpmiss (6 Septembre 2013)

Mwouais.... on dirait plus du Frank Black que du Pixies (et c'est pas un compliment).

A la limite je préfère l'autre titre (Bagboy) même si on est encore loin de cette étincelle qui a fait des Pixies un des groupes les plus influents des 20 dernières années.

[YOUTUBE]lGdSYPh5_BI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## naas (6 Septembre 2013)

mouais tout pareil :hein:

tiens de ce coté ça devrait bouger un peu


----------



## vovaisdead (6 Septembre 2013)

Là aussi ça va bouger (novembre)...[YOUTUBE]prmwlRIp7es[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## jpmiss (6 Septembre 2013)

naas a dit:


> mouais tout pareil :hein:



Remarque, faut peut être leur donner un peu de temps. 30 ans après leurs débuts Black Sabbath ne faisaient que des merdes et il a fallu attendre 10 ans de plus pour avoir droit à un album tout à fait écoutable. Peut être que ça sera le cas en 2027 pour les Pixies. 


Si non très bon Wooden Shjips


----------



## yvos (6 Septembre 2013)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Les Pixies sont de retour...
> 
> Le son est le même, la voix de black n'a pas trop vieilli...
> 
> [YOUTUBE]PDa3cY7U6NA#t=58[/YOUTUBE]​




Le retour des Pixies, c'est l'histoire d'un groupe piégé par son passé, qui n'arrive pas à évoluer mais qui n'arrivera pas à reproduire son passé pour autant. Surplace total depuis 1991. C'est pas faute d'avoir été fan.


----------



## Toum'aï (6 Septembre 2013)

yvos a dit:


> Le retour des Pixies, c'est l'histoire d'un groupe piégé par son passé, qui n'arrive pas à évoluer mais qui n'arrivera pas à reproduire son passé pour autant. Surplace total depuis 1991. C'est pas faute d'avoir été fan.



J'ai pris le train en marche au milieu des années 90, j'ai bien aimé, mais là je suis d'une bite à tifs.


----------



## fedo (6 Septembre 2013)

jpmiss a dit:


> Mwouais.... on dirait plus du Frank Black que du Pixies (et c'est pas un compliment).
> 
> A la limite je préfère l'autre titre (Bagboy) même si on est encore loin de cette étincelle qui a fait des Pixies un des groupes les plus influents des 20 dernières années.



franchement le nouvel EP-1 des Pixies est très décevant (euphémisme), celui d'Olympus est mieux
mis à part Bag Boy, c'est parfaitement oubliable.
il fut un temps où...

[YOUTUBE]6mTAvDJ2PcA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## LeProf (7 Septembre 2013)

[YOUTUBE]G8sdsW93ThQ[/YOUTUBE]​
*L'album complet*


----------



## naas (8 Septembre 2013)

yvos a dit:


> Le retour des Pixies, c'est l'histoire d'un groupe piégé par son passé, qui n'arrive pas à évoluer mais qui n'arrivera pas à reproduire son passé pour autant. Surplace total depuis 1991. C'est pas faute d'avoir été fan.


Tout le contraire de DM quoi


----------



## silvio (9 Septembre 2013)

yvos a dit:


> C'est la rentrée !
> 
> [YOUTUBE]Fa30bdEXNeM[/YOUTUBE]



Vivement la fin :

[YOUTUBE]VBEcLxnXVAc[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Septembre 2013)

*Back to the basics !!!*

[YOUTUBE]ct2n2iiiIGQ[/YOUTUBE]


Argh ! ça fait du bien !:love:​


----------



## vovaisdead (10 Septembre 2013)

[YOUTUBE]NDdTCRsvTV8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## vovaisdead (10 Septembre 2013)

[YOUTUBE]k6EZp96IZYg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## rabisse (11 Septembre 2013)

L'helvète est déprimé... un petit spliff chargé en 85555.

[YOUTUBE]yrpsJd6_mIM[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## vovaisdead (11 Septembre 2013)

[YOUTUBE]nOqeO6ae4c4[/YOUTUBE]

_L'helvète lorgne Berlin_


----------



## naas (11 Septembre 2013)

vovaisdead a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]k6EZp96IZYg[/YOUTUBE]


L'avantage quand on est ignorant c'est que l'on cherche.
donc je m&#8217;écoute ce you tube à cause de vovaismort, bon je bosse en parrallele et puis ... tiens ... on dira un joy imitation machin, mais c'est de maintenant ou de l'époque ce truc ?.. j'arrete de bosser et j'ecoute vraiment, non non non c'est de maintenant, mais c'est bizarre ça me parle,... bon trouve pas...



... 'tain c'est du copier coller de portishead ce truc ! voila j'ai trouvé !
hop hop direction gogole et ...
ah bah d'accord, je comprends mieux 

allez hop boulette a facettes pour le garçon


----------



## vovaisdead (11 Septembre 2013)

merci naas.

là je me serais boulé plutôt sur le rosa video de camilla. :love:


ndw encore, moteur !

[YOUTUBE]hFeQrwjexDI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## vovaisdead (13 Septembre 2013)

[YOUTUBE]JBrryoPJS9U[/YOUTUBE]



_nan, da da da  n'est pas ndw_


----------



## da capo (13 Septembre 2013)

[youtube]8Uee_mcxvrw[/youtube]


----------



## naas (13 Septembre 2013)

plein le cul des liens you tube ?
pas de problèmes, un lien soundcloud 
https://soundcloud.com/glasgowpodcart/the-chvrches-podcast


----------



## jpmiss (14 Septembre 2013)

Ou un lien iTunes
http://itunes.com/festival/qotsa

:love:


----------



## naas (14 Septembre 2013)

da capo a dit:


> [youtube]8Uee_mcxvrw[/youtube]



Leger le style. Je suis alle sur wiki et leur site, jaime bien aller sur des sites de merde de temps en temps 

Ps jp:


----------



## Toum'aï (14 Septembre 2013)

[YOUTUBE]BFkYoT5Gezo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Septembre 2013)

Toum'aï a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]BFkYoT5Gezo[/YOUTUBE]



Toute une époque, tiens, il y avait ça aussi (avant qu'ils ne sombrent dans le disco) :

[YOUTUBE]F5UvViR2ylo[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## fedo (14 Septembre 2013)

le nouvel album des canadiens de Ten Kens:
[YOUTUBE]ecX78CzPjmw[/YOUTUBE]

de très bons titres sur ce disque dont cette entrée en matière. Un son très travaillé, mais tout n'est pas indispensable.


----------



## rabisse (15 Septembre 2013)

Parce que... wherever/you/go//you/know/we/will/follow

[YOUTUBE]9lfhafgiONU#t=23[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Septembre 2013)

*White Snake ... ... ... Que de souvenirs !*

[YOUTUBE]bouUua01wdg[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## naas (15 Septembre 2013)

C'est qui ce MP4 qui joue avec tout ces artistes ?


----------



## LeProf (15 Septembre 2013)

[YOUTUBE]lSIw09oqsYo[/YOUTUBE]​
Une chanson qui a bercé toute mon adolescence...


----------



## patlek (16 Septembre 2013)

Vu ce week end,une affiche annonçant un concert d' un vieux de la vieille (Recommandé: le live Emulsified)


[YOUTUBE]0FZl8WFtVEE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## samoussa (16 Septembre 2013)




----------



## silvio (16 Septembre 2013)

The Saints reprise de Save Me

[YOUTUBE]1wzIW1nAzBY[/YOUTUBE]

Les mêmes : premier single

[YOUTUBE]eFvhd--qDDU[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## boninmi (16 Septembre 2013)

samoussa a dit:


> Bob Dylan Bootleg Series Vol 10​



Ouaip ! 
Ses fonds de tiroir sont souvent meilleurs que les albums officiels


----------



## rabisse (16 Septembre 2013)

«L'époque n'est pas lucky, l'époque est encore plus « Darc » que dans les 80's mais les suckers veulent sucker le fake des nantis pour avoir l'illusion d'"en être". Pas avec moi, vous allez avoir le feed-back de cette époque, elle s'appelle 2000 WHAT THE FUCK.»       
Thierry Théolier

[YOUTUBE]aUeK1shZfzg[/YOUTUBE]​
:love:


----------



## LeProf (16 Septembre 2013)

[YOUTUBE]y7rFYbMhcG8[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Arlequin (16 Septembre 2013)

[YOUTUBE]_CRdD2-8kUY[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]sPqtwdoRjBs[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]d7R7q1lSZfs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## yvos (16 Septembre 2013)

[YOUTUBE]rsf_8Q8b6tw[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Romuald (17 Septembre 2013)

Arlequin a dit:


> petit coq rouge


Do you remember ?


----------



## vovaisdead (17 Septembre 2013)

[YOUTUBE]H8uahOb0vNE[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]9y3THDf4bFQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## naas (24 Septembre 2013)

Alors que ej vous explique, c'est un groupe irlandais, mais du nord, la ou il y a quelques années, aller dans un pub de l'autre camp se finissais toujours mal et quelque fois pire, bon bref, un groupe de OI pure jus irlandais (comprenez dehors RUC et comparses) faisait du bruit
il est sorti de la rage, je vous propose un titre "judge, jury and the executioner", genre tous pourris, sauf qu'en ces temps et contrées c&#8217;était pas du bruel en colère, c'etait la *ù£^:! de réalité.

[youtube]7j3QuwBo4SU[/youtube]

je vous copie quelque paroles:


> Sadistic kid I played with toy guns
> Tortured cats and dogs just for fun
> I always picked on kids smaller than me
> Playground training for the R.U.C.
> ...




_ps: jetez un coup d'oeil à la chaine YT c'est un copain_


----------



## silvio (24 Septembre 2013)

le bassiste, c'est Quentin Tarentino jeune ?



Oh et pis tiens !!! prends ça

[YOUTUBE]imf25Squ8ro[/YOUTUBE]

​


----------



## JPTK (24 Septembre 2013)

Bah là j'écoute Beck, cette superbe ligne de basse, remarquablement interprétée par cette jolie bassiste 

[YOUTUBE]_DvFvhVlR8o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## vovaisdead (27 Septembre 2013)

album à sortir le 30.09

[YOUTUBE]I2G9qkgnYEk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ed_the_Head (27 Septembre 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> Bah là j'écoute Beck, cette superbe ligne de basse, remarquablement interprétée par cette jolie bassiste


Bordayl. Je me remets à la basse, NOW!


----------



## Vin©ent (27 Septembre 2013)

Deluxe... c'est frais, ça groove, ça donne envie à ton petit corps de rêve de bouger...

[YOUTUBE]2krfBPAPGQ0[/YOUTUBE]

Goutez Zi...


----------



## silvio (27 Septembre 2013)

Madchester

[YOUTUBE]V1OrrqRJlp4[/YOUTUBE]

​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Septembre 2013)

*Allez ! Un peu de frisson pour une chanson dédicacée "au bar" !

*
[YOUTUBE]sv9kggWu9f4[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## naas (28 Septembre 2013)

Vous faites c'.¥£+* je suis sans ecouteur dans un endroit public


----------



## jpmiss (28 Septembre 2013)

http://itunes.com/festival/pixies


----------



## thunderheart (29 Septembre 2013)

Allez, bandes de mollassons du dimanche matin, on se réveille ! 

[YOUTUBE]9L6Lze-ekbU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## thunderheart (29 Septembre 2013)

Super ce concert des Pixies, merci jpmiss 

Dans des autres styles, j'ai vu et apprécié
John Legend
et 
Agnes Obel


----------



## naas (30 Septembre 2013)

jpmiss a dit:


> Connecting to the iTunes Store.


:style:

je vous joins quelque liens (le 2eme) sur chvrches, ces petits jeunes de Glasgow sortent enfin leur album après avoir tourné comme des fous en première partie de DM (<on s'en fout>j'y etais :love: </on s'en fout>) en France et a guichet fermé pour leur compte, passant de petites salles en grandes salles , ...
bref que du bon, je vous recommande lies et .. tout le reste, même le nme est d'accord avec moi c'est dire


----------



## Toum'aï (30 Septembre 2013)

J'le mets aussi dans les images animées sympas ? 

[YOUTUBE]NcbesBYEcLE[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## naas (2 Octobre 2013)

je aime bien stromae, meme que je vais le voir en concert, je vous tiendrais au courant car ce garçon m'intrigue

en parlatn de je vous en parle, dites moi qu'est ce qui vous parle
Les Inrocks - Les vingt noms de la rentrée electro
Lorde, Capital Cities, CHVRCHES... : les nouvelles sensations musicales du moment

moi je aime beaucoup http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trentemøller


----------



## silvio (2 Octobre 2013)

Pas convaincu par la 2ème liste (la première j'essaie même pas  )

Un petit duo sympa : le 2ème morceau manque un peu de basse, mais bon ....

[YOUTUBE]0_KAAS8TuL4[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]I7m_hhp-fcc[/YOUTUBE]

En fait ça me fait penser à Veruca Salt :

[YOUTUBE]qyVSKydUxKk[/YOUTUBE]​
​


----------



## naas (2 Octobre 2013)

silvio a dit:


> Un petit duo sympa :...



Et bien énervé comme on les aime  :love: je ne les connaissais pas du tout, pourtant ils ont 3 albumeux.

[YOUTUBE]aKTaJu53wmQ[/YOUTUBE]
Celui la est chuste enôrme la dernière minute :style: à écouter à fond ce genre de truc.
et hop encore une raison de poster et lire dans ce fil :style:


----------



## Mobyduck (2 Octobre 2013)

*Globus* - A Thousand Deaths

[YOUTUBE]KdGDF861Y0g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## yvos (2 Octobre 2013)

yvos a dit:


> 2nd album de Blood Red Shoes, un petit groupe anglais énergique, qui avait sorti un album remarqué en 2008
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## patlek (2 Octobre 2013)

Le tricot, moi, j' aime bien quand çà tricote.

[YOUTUBE]DgZ3BAQ82io[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]XtoE1vD1KCg[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]R5Dq1NcPFPQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (4 Octobre 2013)

[YOUTUBE]WF34N4gJAKE[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]Lx9UxjbEoKU[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Octobre 2013)

Là, de suite, j'ai ça qui passe :

[youtube]RKwlpFLnvhU[/youtube]​


----------



## EtVlan (4 Octobre 2013)

Attention, on recule dans les années 70

Harmonium - Dixie (Album: Les cinq saisons)

[youtube]PpvvWx9FczA[/youtube]

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 02h19 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 02h12 ----------

Et encore une autre...

Harmonium - Histoires sans paroles (Album: Les cinq saisons)

Fermez les yeux... ça commence tout doucement

[youtube]sYNM3FC7Qlo[/youtube]


----------



## wath68 (5 Octobre 2013)

Tool.
Surement pas un des groupes les plus faciles à reprendre.
Et peut-être encore moins quand on est une bande de gamins dont la moyenne d'âge ne doit pas dépasser les 15 ans...

... quoique !

[YOUTUBE]mYKLvYGqaC0[/YOUTUBE]

Le batteur est juste exceptionnel.


----------



## yvos (5 Octobre 2013)

au début, je me disais pourquoi pas mais bon, dès que la jeunette s'est mise à chanter, je me suis dit qu'il ne fallait quand même pas déconner !


----------



## Romuald (5 Octobre 2013)

yvos a dit:


> au début, je me disais pourquoi pas mais bon, dès que la jeunette s'est mise à chanter, je me suis dit qu'il ne fallait quand même pas déconner !


Boh, elle est pas plus pire que la majorité de ce qu'on peut entendre : aucun timbre et un trousseau de clés au fond de la gorge


----------



## wath68 (5 Octobre 2013)

Une reprise, des gamins, Tool, ... je ne sais pas ce qui m'a pris.
Je dois couver quelque chose. 

Pour me faire pardonner ...

[YOUTUBE]oH_yivWallk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2013)

[YOUTUBE]hBduDuYXJHI[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## LeProf (8 Octobre 2013)

Parce que parfois, les vieilleries, ça à du bon ![YOUTUBE]QSMVDK56Nt8[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]vmW44d1PPho[/YOUTUBE]
​


----------



## vovaisdead (8 Octobre 2013)

[YOUTUBE]IpASRyIJk9Q[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]6fPIVkBPjzg[/YOUTUBE]




:style:


----------



## Deleted member 1094330 (9 Octobre 2013)

iTunes étant en mode shuffle sur toute ma bibliothèque, en ce moment, c'est un vieux truc éraillé qui tourne :
[YOUTUBE]DAXXzBWA3IQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Octobre 2013)

Après l'excellente émission hier soir au sujet de l'influence "belge" en ce qui concerne la House et la New Beat, j'ai eu subitement envie de réécouter ce morceau issu des années 80 en me disant : "Mais qu'est-ce qu'on a dansé comme des cons sur cette musique !" ...

[YOUTUBE]dLmyey_18TM[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Toum'aï (9 Octobre 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Après l'excellente émission hier soir au sujet de l'influence "belge" en ce qui concerne la House et la New Beat, j'ai eu subitement envie de réécouter ce morceau issu des années 80 en me disant : "Mais qu'est-ce qu'on a dansé comme des cons sur cette musique !" ...
> 
> YOUTUBEPrécurseur/YOUTUBE​



Gang Nam Style n'a rien inventé


----------



## LeProf (9 Octobre 2013)

*Dans un style différent, mais toujours dans la rue ​*
[YOUTUBE]GzZWSrr5wFI[/YOUTUBE]​
PS: désolé pour tout le blabla avant la chanson, mais c'était ça ou une qualité vidéo pas super.


----------



## naas (9 Octobre 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Après l'excellente émission hier soir au sujet de l'influence "belge" en ce qui concerne la House et la New Beat, j'ai eu subitement envie de réécouter ce morceau issu des années 80 en me disant : "Mais qu'est-ce qu'on a dansé comme des cons sur cette musique !" ...


Alors d'abord bravo, car je n'avais jamais vu le clip en entier, un morceau d'anthologie 
et ensuite, je me dit que ce truc c'est pas loin d'être la version joyeuse de front 242, j'm'explique, laisse tomber le clip et les paroles (facile hein  ) et concentre toi sur les sons... alors ? non ? roooh quand même il y a pas mal de sons identiques a front 242 non ?


le coté rigolo en moins, je le concède :rateau:


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Octobre 2013)

[YOUTUBE]XS30BC3D5WM[/YOUTUBE] :love:


----------



## naas (9 Octobre 2013)

du coup je suis tombé en suivant ta vidéo sur un reportage yt en 3 parties rare :love:
Front 242 The documentary part I - YouTube


----------



## LeProf (10 Octobre 2013)

[YOUTUBE]etviGf1uWlg#t=69[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## TimeCapsule (11 Octobre 2013)

*Pas mal non plus...*


----------



## Vin©ent (11 Octobre 2013)

L'album complet est dispo sur YT :

[YOUTUBE]nyQUX-kPmoQ[/YOUTUBE]

GOUTEZ ZI !... :love: :love: :love:


----------



## LeProf (11 Octobre 2013)

Ambiance club

[YOUTUBE]rSzpOUwiLkc[/YOUTUBE]
​


----------



## yvos (12 Octobre 2013)

Nouvel album de Lee Ranaldo, Last Night on Earth

[YOUTUBE]lDNcKYcroRI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Octobre 2013)

*Ce soir ce sera "hommages et souvenirs" *

On coiffe son Stetson, on enfile ses bottes (mais pas l'inverse !:rateau et on se met les mains sur les hanches .....

[YOUTUBE]l8uk7vlk0sE[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Octobre 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> *Ce soir ce sera "hommages et souvenirs" *
> 
> On coiffe son Stetson, on enfile ses bottes (mais pas l'inverse !:rateau et on se met les mains sur les hanches .....
> 
> Vidéo d'enfert​



Ah, ce double DVD, il ne passe pas un mois sans que je ne lui consacre une soirée entière :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Octobre 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ah, ce double DVD, il ne passe pas un mois sans que je ne lui consacre une soirée entière :love:



Grand amateur de country/rock/blues, il ne se passe pas une semaine sans que je n'aie une pensée pour J.J. Cale !

S'il y a 2 personnes que j'aimerais rencontrer là-haut (mais le plus tard possible !:rateau c'est bien J.J. Cale et l'Abbé Pierre ...  ... mais j'avoue que je mets quand même J.J. Cale en premier !

ps : Et bien entendu ... ... Janis Joplin ... ... mais là, c'est une ancienne histoire d'amour qu'on n'oublie jamais !:love::love::love:


----------



## Galekal (14 Octobre 2013)

"Racine carrée" : le nouvel album de Stromae. Ici, le clip de _Formidable :

_[youtube]S_xH7noaqTA[/youtube]

Je trouve qu'il y a quelque chose de Nougaro chez cet artiste.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Octobre 2013)

En parlant de Stromae, je trouve la prestation de Lou, le jeune autiste qui s'est produit lors de l'émission de Cap 48, vraiment formidable aussi !!!

[YOUTUBE]QLKitDBs8zg[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Octobre 2013)

Galekal a dit:


> "Racine carrée" : le nouvel album de Stromae. Ici, le clip de _Formidable :
> 
> _[youtube]S_xH7noaqTA[/youtube]
> 
> Je trouve qu'il y a quelque chose de Nougaro chez cet artiste.



Comparer Nougaro et Stromaë, c'est un peu comme comparer Wim Wenders et Max Pecas...


----------



## Galekal (15 Octobre 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> En parlant de Stromae, je trouve la prestation de Lou, le jeune autiste qui s'est produit lors de l'émission de Cap 48, vraiment formidable aussi !!!
> 
> [YOUTUBE]QLKitDBs8zg[/YOUTUBE]​



Ce que les autistes apportent par leur entièreté et leur innocence est vraiment émouvant, et il est beau de voir des espaces ouverts a l'expression de leurs dons particuliers, comme ici dans le cas de Lou.


----------



## ergu (16 Octobre 2013)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Comparer Nougaro et Stromaë, c'est un peu comme comparer Wim Wenders et Max Pecas...



Ah ?
Je sais pas, j'ai jamais vu "Deux ailes du désir à St Tropez" je peux pas dire.


----------



## jpmiss (16 Octobre 2013)

[YOUTUBE]mq_SsxJbkEU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## shogun HD (16 Octobre 2013)

[YOUTUBE]nFWgiZxnz7o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Octobre 2013)

ergu a dit:


> Ah ?
> Je sais pas, j'ai jamais vu "Deux ailes du désir à St Tropez" je peux pas dire.



J'ai préféré "On se calme et on boit frais à Pars Texas"


----------



## Luc G (17 Octobre 2013)

Je sors d'un des derniers concerts du festival Jazzèbre (je vous ai épargne les autres mais entre les vieux qui pètent le feu et les jeunes qui évitent de copier les vieux, il y a vraiment de très belle choses dans les souterrains du jazz). Comme assez souvent un truc improbable. Violaine Schwartz, comédienne, écrivain(e) accompagnée par Hélène Labarrière à la contrebasse et chantant les chansons de Fréhel et d'autres de la même époque. Une bien belle soirée. À l'époque (disons première moitié du XXe siècle pour simplifier), il y avait des chansons nunuches mais il y avait aussi de purs bijoux, des textes superbes (souvent un brin âpres pour faire dans l'euphémisme, les chansons et la vie de Fréhel, c'est pas vraiment la maison dans la prairie parfois carrément surréalistes genre une chanson sur les foetus dans leurx bocaux, aujourd'hui, je me demande si on laisserait passer ça) et des mélodies qui tiennent la route.

Quand une grande contrebassiste met sa patte là-dessus et qu'on a une complicité sans faille entre la chanteuse et l'instrumentiste, ces chansons revisitées, ça fait du bien.

PS. Je me retiens de vous parler de la journée de dimanche, je sais que beaucoup sont déjà en hiver. Là petite balade en musique dans un village du Fenouillèdes avec dégustation de vin puis pique-nique en cherchant l'ombre et en poursuivant les dégustations puis concert étalés au bord de la rivière sous le soleil avec des jeunes musiciens de jazz pleins d'inventivité et de bonheur de jouer (Impérial Orphéon), la vie n'est quand même pas toujours une vallée de larmes


----------



## TiteLine (20 Octobre 2013)

Je suis assez hermétique aux nouveaux groupes, j'écoute de plus en plus de classique, je parle comme une vieille (c'était mieux avant) mais ...

[YOUTUBE]6drfp_3823I[/YOUTUBE]   :love::love::love:


----------



## Toum'aï (21 Octobre 2013)

Ambiance lattes et canettes...

[YOUTUBE]Qsgj0rFUOC4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## LeProf (21 Octobre 2013)

*en ce moment
[YOUTUBE]G8sdsW93ThQ[/YOUTUBE]

l'album complet
[YOUTUBE]BOPLt_m5o-0[/YOUTUBE]​*


----------



## Deleted member 1094330 (22 Octobre 2013)

iTunes, toujours en mode aléatoire et, là, c'est Sonic Youth (mais en version B-Sides), juste avant un _live_ des Melvins (Night Goat) et le temps de poster, on est passer à The Young Gods (The Night Dance).

[YOUTUBE]duSLiGCpixE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Octobre 2013)

LeProf a dit:


> *en ce moment
> [YOUTUBE]G8sdsW93ThQ[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> l'album complet
> [YOUTUBE]BOPLt_m5o-0[/YOUTUBE]​*


----------



## naas (24 Octobre 2013)

si chvrches aime alors j'aime  :love:
https://soundcloud.com/joyful-noise-recordings/son-lux-lost-it-to-trying


----------



## naas (25 Octobre 2013)

just a poke: pas écouté depuis des années, m'a pas manqué  , sonic youth me saoule maintenant, bowie ? pas mort encore ? ashes to ashes no ?
Donc une fois que j'ai cassé la moitie des post je vous propose the chvrches et aimerais bien que vous aimeriez, pas mal comme approche nanh ? :casse:  
Chvrches - Lungs - Live @ La Maroquinerie - 19 10 2013 - YouTube

et ouéh j'y etais :style:


----------



## shogun HD (27 Octobre 2013)

[YOUTUBE]Zp14R6JvN6s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## thunderheart (28 Octobre 2013)

[YOUTUBE]TWFgGxe-CjI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dainfamous (28 Octobre 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://youtu.be/-qTIGg3I5y8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## boninmi (28 Octobre 2013)

La dérision, c'est que ton post ne marche pas 
Sauf à faire comme ça:
[YOUTUBE]-qTIGg3I5y8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dainfamous (28 Octobre 2013)

merci bonimi


----------



## G2LOQ (28 Octobre 2013)

Je possède un cousin...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Octobre 2013)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Je possède un cousin...



 ... Purée, je viens de m'apercevoir que j'ai perdu le sens de l'humour, à moins que je n'en ai jamais eu ...


----------



## G2LOQ (28 Octobre 2013)

C'est pas grave, on peut très bien vivre sans.


----------



## naas (28 Octobre 2013)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Je possède un cousin...



c'est quoi cet ovni ? :rateau:


----------



## G2LOQ (29 Octobre 2013)

Un petit groupe de métal à vocation humoristique. ^^ Bon, pas vraiment adepte du métal à la base, mais ces paroles à la c**, ça me plait bien. 

Pour la paix, un petit morceau qui parle (encore) d'amour.


----------



## loustic (29 Octobre 2013)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Je possède un cousin...



Je possède un coussin...


----------



## naas (29 Octobre 2013)

Dans le même style il y a tmx, cultissime, par exemple ma poupée ta gueule est magnifique :love: 
et comme cela n'a rien à voir i'm cramped


----------



## vovaisdead (29 Octobre 2013)

---

Aqua Nebula Oscillator - Dead Soul

[YOUTUBE]ifApYYVWiMc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## yvos (29 Octobre 2013)

Première écoute un peu mitigée du dernier album d'Arcade Fire qui sera de toutes façons un raz de marée.

_Normal person,_ le titre le plus rock de l'album.

[YOUTUBE]3SrK3tDSs5A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## anntraxh (29 Octobre 2013)

[YOUTUBE]O4Sfh8LFMaw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Toum'aï (30 Octobre 2013)

Je l'avais mise aux chansons qu'on aime :love: et que c'est la honte :rose:, mais finalement j'assume mes 12 ans... 

[YOUTUBE]xYoogY-UGio#t=66[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## shogun HD (30 Octobre 2013)

[youtube]0xr2JB83xd0[/youtube]


----------



## G2LOQ (30 Octobre 2013)

loustic a dit:


> Je possède un coussin...


C'est un pur celui-là. 



naas a dit:


> Dans le même style il y a tmx, cultissime, par exemple ma poupée ta gueule est magnifique :love:
> et comme cela n'a rien à voir i'm cramped



Et bien, je vois qu'il y en a d'autres qui aiment aussi les trucs « différents »   !


----------



## shogun HD (31 Octobre 2013)

[YOUTUBE]0xr2JB83xd0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## jonson (31 Octobre 2013)

Le morceau comme le clip sont très bon. Toutes ces figurines sont vraiment plaisantes à voir, et rappel certains vieux souvenirs ou d'autres plus récent.
Merci shogun HD!!!


----------



## shogun HD (31 Octobre 2013)

jonson a dit:


> Le morceau comme le clip sont très bon. Toutes ces figurines sont vraiment plaisantes à voir, et rappel certains vieux souvenirs ou d'autres plus récent.
> Merci shogun HD!!!


  merci Jonson 
 c'est tout chaud ......
[YOUTUBE]tVx0Iwfe0WY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## jonson (31 Octobre 2013)

*Moon River - Louis Armstrong*

[YOUTUBE]fc7LqQRo8Gc[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## naas (4 Novembre 2013)

tout chaud tout chaud la vidéo :love:

[YOUTUBE]81RqEnvczV8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## patlek (5 Novembre 2013)

Re Louis from "The good book"

[YOUTUBE]SP5EfwBWgg0[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]894v6kNSYu8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## onmyplanet (6 Novembre 2013)

Juste E-norme ! ( enfin moi j'adore  )

[YOUTUBE]<iframe width="420" height="315" src="//www.youtube.com/embed/IgR9oavwxOA?rel=0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>[/YOUTUBE]​
je mets le lien, la vidéo... ne fonctionne pas.... ( où je ne suis pas très au fait des choses...)


----------



## boninmi (6 Novembre 2013)

onmyplanet a dit:


> la vidéo... ne fonctionne pas.... ( où je ne suis pas très au fait des choses...)


Elle fonctionne comme ça:
[YOUTUBE]IgR9oavwxOA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## shogun HD (7 Novembre 2013)

[COLOR=rgba(0, 0, 0, 0.701961)][YOUTUBE]O52jAYa4Pm8[/YOUTUBE][/COLOR]


----------



## naas (7 Novembre 2013)

psycho killer , mais qu'est ce que c'est ?   
bloquage v3.0


----------



## shogun HD (7 Novembre 2013)

je viens de parcourir la discographie de Art of Noise ....................je suis pas sortie de l'auberge:mouais: :love:
mais j'ai trouvé cet album worship tiré à 500 exemplaires que je ne connaissais pas  

édit :en fait il a été réédité dans le into battle version deluxe 

[YOUTUBE]pSFbUwqv2mw&list=PL7CD9D5F34F7F31B6[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## naas (7 Novembre 2013)

Un leger craquage donc


----------



## vovaisdead (8 Novembre 2013)

[YOUTUBE]JjfZtA5wYlY[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]LWw-H08mBtE[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]BwaSzg6G8IA[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]WnxuZH21J5I[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]Gg_yth6JkpM[/YOUTUBE]


Voilà. A dans un mois.


----------



## naas (12 Novembre 2013)

boh  pourquoi un mois ? 

En attendant le retour de notre maitre à tous, Arctic Monkeys tourne en boucle.
Quand le NME en septembre se fend d'un 10/10 et les décrits comme étant devenus des artistes, au dessus des styles, et décrit ce disque comme le début d'un age d'or, alors oui l'AM album est un objet au dessus des modes, au dessus des chapelles, un objet d'art-iste.

je vous livre une des portes d'entrée de ce monument


----------



## naas (13 Novembre 2013)

Histoire d'enfoncer le clou et si cela ne suffit pas pour le cerveau, vla pour les oreilles
:style:


----------



## EtVlan (14 Novembre 2013)

Attention, c'est un ange... 

J'adore

Ingrid St-Pierre - Feu de Bengale

[YOUTUBE]p7vMcYMhTT4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deleted member 111510 (15 Novembre 2013)

Le nouveau titre de Madness, que j'ai écouté en boucle cet été (j'ai du retard, mais je découvre le fil maintenant) et qui est mon coup de coeur de l'année.
Madness - Never Knew Your Name (Official Video) - YouTube

Je ne suivais plus du tout la carrière du groupe, dont j'étais fan en 79/80, à partir du 2ème album du groupe j'avais décroché...et puis cet été j'ai entendu ce nouveau morceau, et pour moi c'est carrément un des trois meilleurs titres que le groupe ai jamais sorti. 34 ans plus tard c'est très suprenant de les voir capables de produire un morceau aussi bon et frais. Les paroles, excellentes, l'ambiance, le son, un vrai classique de Madness


----------



## fedo (15 Novembre 2013)

spéciales dédicaces à ceux qui ont vu les concerts ces jours derniers:
[YOUTUBE]4Isq4czL0CI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## onmyplanet (15 Novembre 2013)

[YOUTUBE]s1s5NEPN10U[YOUTUBE][/YOUTUBE][/YOUTUBE]


----------



## shogun HD (15 Novembre 2013)

[YOUTUBE]SaB2iNRJ-pY[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]R6PNA7tAgPw[/YOUTUBE]

à dans un mois vovaisdead


----------



## onmyplanet (16 Novembre 2013)

[YOUTUBE]63DGwkNdaOQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## anntraxh (16 Novembre 2013)

[YOUTUBE]99KgkXVYBnA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bompi (17 Novembre 2013)

Émile Naoumoff / Gabriel Dupont : La maison dans les dunes.

Très bonne musique du début du siècle dernier.


----------



## onmyplanet (17 Novembre 2013)

Aussi bon que cette génialissime série...

[YOUTUBE]LC15PyBhzI8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## silvio (19 Novembre 2013)

shogun HD a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]SaB2iNRJ-pY[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 
> à dans un mois vovaisdead



J'ai toujours une ch'tite préférence pour Jane's Addiction 

[YOUTUBE]165xjOwk78s[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Romuald (19 Novembre 2013)

[YOUTUBE]NeblITLCxOI[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Lila (19 Novembre 2013)

[YOUTUBE]Chuva (Mariza - Concerto em Lisboa) - YouTube[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## boninmi (20 Novembre 2013)

Bizarre, cette video ne semble pas accepter son code entre les balise YouTube. Reste le lien:

Chuva (Mariza - Concerto em Lisboa) - YouTube

Excellent.


----------



## Luc G (21 Novembre 2013)

On va jouer les trublions 
En ce moment festival de musique contemporaine (Aujourd'hui Musiques) à Perpignan.

L'autre jour, "Drumming" de Steve Reich : une pièce pour percussions (13 musiciens), un superbe exemple de ce qu'est la musique répétitive. Ça m'a rappelé ma jeunesse estudiantine où entre Pink Floyd et Soft Machine, on s'offrait du Terry Riley (in C) en boucle 

Les amateurs de techno (ce n'est pas vraiment mon cas ) devraient goûter à ça 

Mardi soir, un autre monde plus difficile d'abord (mais si, mais si ) avec "Aucun Lieu" de Frank Vigroux, mélange vidéo, musique électronique et danse. Et je me suis également régalé. Mais pour les curieux uniquement.

Ce soir un "petit opéra", c'est comme cela que c'est présenté avec une saxophoniste jazz/contemporain que j'ai déjà eu l'occasion d'apprécier à deux reprises : Maguelone Vidal accompagnée de Catherine Jauniaux à la voix (je ne connais pas) et de Didier Petit au violoncelle (lui, je me suis régalé chaque fois que je l'ai entendu). Autant vous dire que j'y vais avec un préjugé très très favorable.

(Je m'excuse, ou pas, pour mes messages un brin atypiques dans ce fil mais je préfère causer que mettre un bout de vidéo (pas forcément disponible d'ailleurs).


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Novembre 2013)

Luc G a dit:


> Ça m'a rappelé ma jeunesse estudiantine où entre Pink Floyd et Soft Machine



Ah ! Soft Machine  The Kevin's experience ! Ça fait plaisir de voir qu'ici, certains se souviennent encore de lui ! :love:


----------



## thunderheart (21 Novembre 2013)

[YOUTUBE]5yhLIJZC7qc[/YOUTUBE]


C'est tout bon


----------



## patlek (21 Novembre 2013)

En plus, c'est gratuit.

[YOUTUBE]8v8mSMHBJhA[/YOUTUBE]

Don't Ask Me ..... I Don't Know: T-Bone Walker - Super Black Blues


----------



## loustic (22 Novembre 2013)

Pour donner du coeur au ventre aux maigrichons


----------



## thunderheart (24 Novembre 2013)

[YOUTUBE]zw9RKHTtJtc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## rabisse (25 Novembre 2013)

Juste après thunderheart, cagoule noire & bonnet rouge. Chez les britonniques, ce n'est plus un mélange, c'est un melting pot. 

[YOUTUBE]ReCdPcaDn4M[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## onmyplanet (26 Novembre 2013)

Presque 20 ans après, toujours autant d'émotions...

[YOUTUBE]gEQNAZGoZrw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## naas (26 Novembre 2013)

cela m'a donné envie de re écouter portishead et je dois dire que l'épaisseur de 3eme me fascine toujours autant.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Novembre 2013)

Allez ! On se bouge un peu !
*"Let's have a party"*
:love:

[YOUTUBE]ip_rNAASt6I[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## jpmiss (27 Novembre 2013)

[YOUTUBE]iDEmMyowfPU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## naas (27 Novembre 2013)

donc on prends dans l'ordre
une énervée qui veut que l'on ai une partie ce soir  et trois teigneux qui saturent les grattes (mode mya valentine ensanglantée) entre deux phrases susurrées
merde les inrocks aiment
bonne après midi en sorte :style: 

tiens souvenirs d'enfance


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Novembre 2013)

naas a dit:


> une énervée qui veut que l'on ai une partie ce soir



 ... Hier, c'était ma soirée Gene Vincent, Wanda Jackson et ... Dolly Parton rose: ... oui, je sais !:rateau

Ce soir, c'est Motown jusque tard ! ... j'en bave déjà !


----------



## bompi (27 Novembre 2013)

On se récure les esgourdes avec :

Pierre Henry / Variations pour une porte et un soupir - Voile d'orphée




puis :

Quatuor Arditti / U.S.A.




et enfin :

Autechre / Tri Repetae


----------



## patlek (27 Novembre 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ... Hier, c'était ma soirée Gene Vincent, Wanda Jackson et ... Dolly Parton rose: ... oui, je sais !:rateau
> 
> Ce soir, c'est Motown jusque tard ! ... j'en bave déjà !



Faut te faire une soirée avec çà; 1 heure 22 minutes de bordel très organisé.

[YOUTUBE]CiTh8BQ4oVU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## macinrob (27 Novembre 2013)

ce soir, j'écoute aux nouvelles chansons d'Eminem. Maintenant, "The Monster", feat. Rihanna.


----------



## soulcatcher (27 Novembre 2013)

Alors paradoxalement, en ce moment y'a surtout deux styles de musique que j'écoute qui sont très différent: le rock et le folk. 
Plus spécifiquement: Ben Howard (folk) et Trapt (rock). Je vous mets mes chansons préférés pour l'instant, mais en fait j'écoute toutes leur chansons.

Ben Howard-Black Flies (Lyrics) - YouTube

Trapt - Who&#39;s Going Home With You Tonight - YouTube

Voilà pour moi, bonne soirée!


----------



## naas (28 Novembre 2013)

prenez XX, déjà c'est pas la foule niveau instruments arrangements vocaux, les dignes heritiers de young marlbe giants en quelque sorte , donc disais je prenez une partie des xx, genre le batteur, rajouter une espagnol aux platines de remixages et vous obtenez un 6min
https://soundcloud.com/ltnghtmx/jamie-xx-untitled-unreleased#t=2:51



merci qui ?


si tu cherches bien mogwai est loin de sa base :casse:


----------



## onmyplanet (29 Novembre 2013)

Une petite merveille !

[YOUTUBE]F8Sr3H9Ah4Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Novembre 2013)

Argh ! Suis tombé amoureux de cette chanson !:love:

[YOUTUBE]JPLGR6lTaHI[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## onmyplanet (1 Décembre 2013)

Pu***n, c'était quand même énorme !

[YOUTUBE]NaAC9vDFozc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## rabisse (2 Décembre 2013)

C'est bien le jour de publier une vidéo sur elle. Même si je préfère Maria à La Callas, même si vous n'appréciez pas, regardez les deux premières minutes, il y a beaucoup à voir.

[YOUTUBE]vOVfkq0ZyDU[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## naas (2 Décembre 2013)

Pas facile de parler musique après la callas, du coup je vous fait part d'une autre musique, celle qui fait naitre un grand sourire une fois conduite
[YOUTUBE]Ad9arPad2BM#t=693[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## onmyplanet (2 Décembre 2013)

Le regretté Ali Farka Touré ( & Ry Cooder ). L'album est superbe.

[YOUTUBE]1Rz4g7Spt8c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Décembre 2013)

Là de suite, il y a ça qui passe sur mon nid thunes :

[youtube]pHQwDzvCQN4[/youtube]​
Ça dégage bien les sinus ! :love:


----------



## naas (4 Décembre 2013)

<craquage 3.2>
bah voila, le NME a craqué, faut dire qu'il n'y a peu à jeter dans un album qui malgré les apparences ne se livre pas à la première écoute.
</craquage 3.2>


----------



## vovaisdead (4 Décembre 2013)

naas a dit:


> <craquage 3.2>
> bah voila, le NME a craqué, faut dire qu'il n'y a peu à jeter dans un album qui malgré les apparences ne se livre pas à la première écoute.
> </craquage 3.2>




Ouais en même temps ils mettent le Get machin de Daft truc comme meilleur titre 2013 

ça laisse songeur   

--------------------

Allez hop mon Album de l'année :

[YOUTUBE]YYWu5hGrTro[/YOUTUBE]

_Enfin, du mois; de cette semaine en tous cas _


----------



## naas (4 Décembre 2013)

Vous devriez donner des points disco à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à vovaisdead
et c'est bien dommage 

tu m'etonnes que le get lucky m'a surpris aussi :sick:


----------



## onmyplanet (4 Décembre 2013)

Un peu d'éléctro-dub 

[YOUTUBE]JWJnrSlyTso[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ergu (4 Décembre 2013)

papapam papapam papapam
(tsoin tsoin)
papapam papapam papapam


Nan, vous voyez pas ?

Pfff...
Z'êtes nuls.

C'est ça :

[YOUTUBE]hHjYmyJlSSI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Romuald (4 Décembre 2013)

ergu a dit:


> papapam papapam papapam
> (tsoin tsoin)
> papapam papapam papapam



Pas mal, mais je sais pourquoi : ça me fait penser à Genesis période Phill Collins-Steve Hackett


----------



## Ubaye (4 Décembre 2013)

Connu mais toujours aussi bon&#8230;

[YOUTUBE]Willy DeVille - Hey Joe (1992) - YouTube[/YOUTUBE]

http://youtu.be/nCPV3wp--9s


----------



## fedo (4 Décembre 2013)

les Liminanas
[YOUTUBE]WMgKTWkdY0Q[/YOUTUBE]
je trouve ce titre cultissime, et ça n'a pas grand chose à envier à certains morceaux du Brian Jonstown Massacre !!!!

le nouvel album est très bon


----------



## anntraxh (5 Décembre 2013)

[YOUTUBE]xqmFxgEGKH0[/YOUTUBE]

ce n'est même pas cultissime pour me faire pardonner , demain je fais une choucroute - confit de canard, j'invite les deux premiers zou premières qui me font un MP


----------



## bompi (5 Décembre 2013)

Un truc entre électro et ambient, très bien :

The Higher Intelligence Agency / Colourform


----------



## thunderheart (6 Décembre 2013)

[YOUTUBE]BGS7SpI7obY[/YOUTUBE]

GROSSE ÉMOTION CE MATIN, TRÈS GROSSE


----------



## jpmiss (6 Décembre 2013)

Franchement ce morceau c'est pas ce qu'il a fait de mieux dans sa carrière


----------



## thunderheart (6 Décembre 2013)

jpmiss a dit:


> Franchement ce morceau c'est pas ce qu'il a fait de mieux dans sa carrière



Peu importe, c'est juste un hommage au grand Monsieur qui monte sur scène chanter et danser avec lui.
Et puis les goûts et les couleurs :love:


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (7 Décembre 2013)

[Youtube]I5x7IlEIaLY[/Youtube]

[Youtube]IkiRpEQZGxs[/Youtube]


----------



## onmyplanet (7 Décembre 2013)

[YOUTUBE]fi-S9lrnLZ8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## thunderheart (7 Décembre 2013)

Un extrait de l'excellentissime MTV Unplugged de Neil, avec à l'accordéon Nils Lofgren.

[YOUTUBE]MIAiPQ2Ge50[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## patlek (7 Décembre 2013)

[YOUTUBE]X0ipfoT4H90[/YOUTUBE]


Et on essaye de pas avoir le pied qui tape,la tête qui balance, les doigts qui claquent..!

[YOUTUBE]QF3BKSEtpuw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Décembre 2013)

patlek a dit:


> Et on essaye de pas avoir le pied qui tape



Pas réussi :rose:



patlek a dit:


> la tête qui balance



Pas réussi non plus :rose:



patlek a dit:


> les doigts qui claquent..!



Là, j'ai pu, parce que dès que c'est parti, je n'ai pas pu m'empêcher de prendre ma guitare :rateau:

:love:


----------



## onmyplanet (8 Décembre 2013)

et lui...... 

[YOUTUBE]aHHQHwXStzM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## thunderheart (8 Décembre 2013)

onmyplanet a dit:


> et lui......


... et lui Jimi, c'est un Dieu, comme Janis Et Jim, les 3 J


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Décembre 2013)

thunderheart a dit:


> les 3 J



Également "membres du club 27" (dont, d'ailleurs, ils ne sont pas les seuls "J", puisque Robert *J*ohnson et Brian *J*ones en font aussi partie)


----------



## fedo (8 Décembre 2013)

un petit tour du côté de Stockton? la saison 6 arrive 
et Chris Goss de Masters of Reality (AKA tuteur de Kyuss et QOSTA) vient marquer de son empreinte la BO de Sons of Anarchy.
[YOUTUBE]BFJymG45Dnw[/YOUTUBE]
Pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas la série, les 3 premières saisons sont un régal pour les oreilles.


----------



## vovaisdead (9 Décembre 2013)

[YOUTUBE]6mbKDyCO2ZQ[/YOUTUBE]


:style:



---------------

Tiens, quelqu'un connaîtrait-il la différence entre un djembé et un oignon ?


----------



## rabisse (9 Décembre 2013)

vovaisdead a dit:


> Tiens, quelqu'un connaîtrait-il la différence entre un djembé et un oignon ?



J'essaye.
 Quoi que l'on fasse; pour un (joueur de) djembé, on pleure dés le début, pour l'oignon, on finit par pleurer. 
Il semblerait que la solution consiste à plonger les deux sous l'eau.

Peut-être une différence possible dans l'anatomie humaine?

[YOUTUBE]qoVOkYgQlGo[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Décembre 2013)

rabisse a dit:


> Peut-être une différence possible dans l'anatomie humaine?



Certes, il doit être plus facile de carrer un oignon dans un djembé que de se carrer un djembé dans l'oignon


----------



## vovaisdead (9 Décembre 2013)

rabisse a dit:


> J'essaye.
> Quoi que l'on fasse; pour un (joueur de) djembé, on pleure dés le début, pour l'oignon, on finit par pleurer.
> Il semblerait que la solution consiste à plonger les deux sous l'eau.




Ouch !!! Tu tarabiscotes là mon cher Rabisse 

Pour l'option consistant à  trancher noyer les deux je plussoie, quoique j'aurais une petite larme pour l'oignon.



rabisse a dit:


> Peut-être une différence possible dans l'anatomie humaine?



Hinnnk ?  Mal dormi ? 


[YOUTUBE]zYqqXMfBGuQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## silvio (9 Décembre 2013)

Spizz + Kraftwerk : The Model
[YOUTUBE]R2zqyZDLOb0[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (9 Décembre 2013)

J'alterne Led Zep' et Gorillaz...

Mais là c'est Lakme de Delibes et que c'est bô


----------



## naas (9 Décembre 2013)

pff déjà que j'ai du retard en lecture, mais avec tout ce que vous postez la liste va devenir trop longue.
tiens si quelqu'un à des infos sur cet avion, je suis preneur


----------



## loustic (9 Décembre 2013)

De la virtuosité à vous couper le souffle !

On ne s'en lasse pas !


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Décembre 2013)

loustic a dit:


> De la virtuosité à vous couper le souffle !
> 
> On ne s'en lasse pas !



En matière de musique,ça ne doit pas être ça qu'on appelle de la "variété" !


----------



## rabisse (10 Décembre 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> En matière de musique,ça ne doit pas être ça qu'on appelle de la "variété" !


N°1 au hit parade du bhoutan (en dzongkha Druk Yul, &#3936;&#3926;&#4018;&#3956;&#3906;&#3851;&#3937;&#3956;&#3939;&#3851;, translittération Wylie &#700;brug-yul...J'adore )


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Décembre 2013)

rabisse a dit:


> N°1 au hit parade du bhoutan (en dzongkha Druk Yul, &#3936;&#3926;&#4018;&#3956;&#3906;&#3851;&#3937;&#3956;&#3939;&#3851;, translittération Wylie &#700;brug-yul...J'adore )



T'ain, ce sont de vrais Bouthan trains, là bas (musicalement parlant, s'entend) !


----------



## TimeCapsule (10 Décembre 2013)

*insolite, mais efficace !*


----------



## Toum'aï (12 Décembre 2013)

Vous sentez le genou qui tremble, la jambe qui ondule ?
[YOUTUBE]A_sY2rjxq6M[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## rabisse (12 Décembre 2013)

[YOUTUBE]IBcDjeR_y7Q[/YOUTUBE]​
M'en lasserait jamais.


----------



## onmyplanet (12 Décembre 2013)

[YOUTUBE]AIIovpUQiro[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bigdidou (13 Décembre 2013)

En ces temps guerriers, nous fredonnons tous "London Calling, The war is declarared, The battle comes down..."., cette claque musicale, qui nous balaya tous, alors que, plus tard, Joe Strummer mourut à moins de 60 ans dans l'indifférence quasi générale.
Je regardais donc un reportage sur l'histoire récente des engagements de nos troupes, et boum, Sarayevo, et donc ce morceau des Killing Joke, précurseurs eux aussi s'il en est.
J'avais lu une interview de Jaz Coleman qui expliquait qu'il l'avait écrit, dans une sorte d'urgence irrépressible dans le taxi qui le ramenait à l'aéroport après une brève visite à  Sarayevo.

[YOUTUBE]VC9f0owia6E[/YOUTUBE]

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h53 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h39 ----------

Et à propos de London Calling, connaissiez vous cette version, disons... Heu... Étonnante de Joe Strummer avec les Pogues ?

[YOUTUBE]IL9hDmoxkiA[/YOUTUBE]

Celle version live de ses derniers temps où il se commettait avec les  Mescaleros ?
Ce cinquantaine presque bedonnant est habité, y'a pas à dire. Moi, il me fait frissonner.

[YOUTUBE]baDAtAv3JsU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## jpmiss (13 Décembre 2013)

[YOUTUBE]ADkL_7sreQc[/YOUTUBE]

Bigdidou


----------



## Bigdidou (14 Décembre 2013)

Merci, jpmiss.. 

Un petit retour au fondamentaux, ça fait du bien des fois, aussi jolis que soient les gazouillement de nos pop stars actuelles et la musique qu'elles écoutent dans leurs ascenseurs


----------



## loustic (14 Décembre 2013)

Cette fois, de la musique dont on ne se lasse pas.


Attention à vos commentaires à propos du "on".


----------



## onmyplanet (14 Décembre 2013)

[YOUTUBE]L1axek_2H08[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## JPTK (16 Décembre 2013)

De la dentelle, superbement écrit, parfaitement joué, j'adore particulièrement ce morceau de RIEN (et c'est déjà beaucoup), je n'arrive pas à m'en lasser, magique. (ça peut faire penser à des vieux Pink Floyd)
N'attendez pas de chant, c'est instrumental uniquement (du moins ces 3 morceaux)
[YOUTUBE]a1Og4lnaDcU[/YOUTUBE]

Ce sont des petits trentenaires, des Grenoblois et oui, que j'ai découvert y a bien bien 6 ans quand j'étais encore dans le Chnord. Les trois morceaux ont été enregistrés sur scène.

Bon y a ce morceau aussi bordel, MAGIQUE (là je m'adresse entre autres aux fan de Tortoise)
[YOUTUBE]iNI-cUdk3qc[/YOUTUBE]

Une petite dernière pour la route :
[YOUTUBE]8qzRMS6Qau8[/YOUTUBE]

Je pense que si je devais garder un seul truc sur mon ipod, et dieu sait si ça serait un choix difficile, ça serait RIEN :rateau:


----------



## loustic (16 Décembre 2013)

Euh ! Rien, c'est de la musique miltaire ?


----------



## patlek (16 Décembre 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> Je pense que si je devais garder un seul truc sur mon ipod, et dieu sait si ça serait un choix difficile, ça serait RIEN :rateau:



Apparament ce serait trois fois Rien.


----------



## onmyplanet (17 Décembre 2013)

J'adore ! 

[YOUTUBE]h7lkXHMlXSQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## vovaisdead (18 Décembre 2013)

////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////
[YOUTUBE]MYnsnjZ75mM[/YOUTUBE]
////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////
[YOUTUBE]k3tcQHy05yA[/YOUTUBE]
////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////
[YOUTUBE]giBMe-KCToM[/YOUTUBE]
////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////
[YOUTUBE]rOGV1liOzlw[/YOUTUBE]
////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////
[YOUTUBE]AYBAl3kW06k[/YOUTUBE]
////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////
[YOUTUBE]p3b1A81ABmc[/YOUTUBE]
////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////
[YOUTUBE]JpVKDbkjRZw[/YOUTUBE]
////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////
[YOUTUBE]j9oOCwBhS0Q[/YOUTUBE]
////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////
[YOUTUBE]65awkfTdWHc[/YOUTUBE]


>>>> [YOUTUBE]jBcsUAYkVE8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## thunderheart (18 Décembre 2013)

Happy Birthday Keith Richards 

[YOUTUBE]_8ijaUa0EZY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bigdidou (19 Décembre 2013)

silvio a dit:


> Spizz + Kraftwerk : The Model


Étonnante version...

J'ai mieux, quand même. Pas le meilleur de Rammstein, mais la meilleure version de das Model que je connaisse, assurément.

[YOUTUBE]r7C6W0M5ME0[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## vovaisdead (19 Décembre 2013)

[YOUTUBE]MCTatyVgZe8[/YOUTUBE]



------------------------



[YOUTUBE]dwm--aTW8CU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## jpmiss (19 Décembre 2013)

[YOUTUBE]EgWJNl9TZJw[/YOUTUBE]
Décidément j'aime beaucoup ce que fait ce p'tit gars.


----------



## Toum'aï (19 Décembre 2013)

Un vieux qui n'a jamais dévié... 

[YOUTUBE]p_xDVyUOzYg[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Bigdidou (20 Décembre 2013)

Bon, à vous lire et écouter ici, il semblerait qu'il n'y ait pas que des des fans de métal industriel ici .
Je vous en saupoudrerai un peu quand même.
Alors pour ceux qui par un hasard incompréhensible serait passés à côté de cet album, un petit rattrapage s'impose.
On y retrouve enfin notre Thiéphaine de Dernières balises avant mutation et Soleil cherche futur.
J'ai pas choisi exprès la Ruelle des mort qu'on a beaucoup (enfin beaucoup..., disons plus) entendue.
http://youtu.be/sYyU5YHxm3g

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 04h13 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 03h59 ----------

Je craque.
Ministre, fils spirituels de Killing Joke. Bad blood.
C'est du lourd.
[YOUTUBE]acJABWTm7ig[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bompi (20 Décembre 2013)

John Adams / Chamber Symphony & Grand Pianola Music





Dynamique, (plutôt) minimaliste et (assez) répétitif.


----------



## Bigdidou (22 Décembre 2013)

Pour les prochains réveils difficiles, je prescris :



[YOUTUBE]n_GFN3a0yj0[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]k8IRvD04QHw[/YOUTUBE]​
Pas de posologie maximale.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Décembre 2013)

Si vous réussissez à rester immobile, dites-le moi ! 

[YOUTUBE]17yfqxoSTFM[/YOUTUBE]

... P.... les Mustangs !!!!

​


----------



## Christophe31 (23 Décembre 2013)

Connaissez vous cela :

[YOUTUBE]Anakronic Electro Orkestra, nouvel album, "Noise in Sepher", sortie le 03/04/2013 - YouTube[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Bigdidou (23 Décembre 2013)

Christophe31 a dit:


> Connaissez vous cela :​





Non. Mais je suis content d'avoir découvert ça ici. Du coup, je suis allé sur l'iTunesStore pour préécouter...
Ça évoque un peu, dans un autre genre, The Gotan Project, mais c'est vraiment un ovni.
Une sorte de mélange totalement improbable de musique yiddish, d'électro, de rap, et même de (post) punk en particulier avec son batteur. Le morceau qui synthétise le plus tout ça me semble être "KR for thing to see", qui débute avec une guitare saturée typiquement punk/post punk, puis un air typiquement yiddish joué à la clarinette et/ou l'accordéon, une rythmique toutalement punk, le tout dans une "ambiance" electro...
Je vais l'acheter...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h09 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h52 ----------

Et puisque qu'on parle de "synthèses musicales", ce morceau des Linkin Park, tant adulés et tant décriés, remix cultissime de "A light that never comes", mélange de rap, d'électro, d'indus.

[YOUTUBE]ToHo29kD9Go[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Christophe31 (23 Décembre 2013)

Seulement 2 albums sur iTunes mais le dernier est pour moi le mieux (celui de vidéo). C'est un groupe Toulousain.


----------



## Bigdidou (24 Décembre 2013)

Christophe31 a dit:


> Seulement 2 albums sur iTunes mais le dernier est pour moi le mieux (celui de vidéo). C'est un groupe Toulousain.




Toulousain ? Étonnant !
J'ai acheté leur 2e album sur le store. Vraiment bien. Pour du mix culturel et et musical, c'est du mix !


----------



## Christophe31 (24 Décembre 2013)

Bon c'est Télérama  mais ça donne une idée.


----------



## Bigdidou (24 Décembre 2013)

Et bien une petite chanson de Noël revisitée par les cultissimes Toten Hosen, groupe punk allemand qui déplace des foules inimaginable en France, avec un chanteur ultra charismatique. Un punk-rock qui s'exporte partout dans le monde, comme celui, par exemple de leur collègues américains des non moins cultissimes Green Day, sauf en France, où on préfère se déplacer pour Mylène Farmer (et on se demande pourquoi la musique va mal chez nous...). Allez, punk's not dead...

[YOUTUBE]26FxPPN6X3k[/YOUTUBE]

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h48 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h37 ----------

Et pour vous donner une idée du travail de merde des majors en France, voilà ce qui tient pendant des mois la tête des charts en Allemagne, pendant que chez nous c'est le vainqueur de la Star truc (j'ai choisi le truc le plus soft de cet album des SITD) :

[YOUTUBE]hDWrfXP-Cfc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## naas (25 Décembre 2013)

les pantalons mort :love   excellent ça fait des plombes que ce mot ne m'etais pas venu à mes oreilles


----------



## Bigdidou (29 Décembre 2013)

Ben alors, personne pour nous faire découvrir des trucs ou rappeler des trésors oubliés.
Alors, ce ne sont pas des trésors oubliés, mais histoire de toujours rester dans l'esprit de Noël, voici deux visions assez différentes du boulot de Dieu par des groupes d'indus/gothico-post punk allemands (les groupes indus allemands sont souvent très portés sur le sujet, je ne sais pas pourquoi).
Pour Oomph, ç´est un boulot qui a un côté franchement pop (enfin, sous réserves...), pour Megaherz, c'est au contraire pas facile tous les jours...

[YOUTUBE]T0JfEhNOg3A[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]SA0zot0FboQ[/YOUTUBE]

Et n'oublions pas des même Megaherz, Göttlich
[YOUTUBE]ef7LoGWH8iA[/YOUTUBE]

Et de Funker Vogt, les princes (controversés) de l'EBM, Gott noch nicht (quand j'vous dit que ça les obsède...)
[YOUTUBE]A5VZOsLiycA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## vovaisdead (29 Décembre 2013)

[YOUTUBE]V0PisGe66mY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bigdidou (29 Décembre 2013)

Sympa.

Quand les allemands dansent, faut admettre que c'est nettement moins enjoué (Wir tanzen = nous dansons, le reste se devine à peu près...) :

[YOUTUBE]WhBJU1tu7c0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## vovaisdead (30 Décembre 2013)

[YOUTUBE]xt9ywkbbJM8[/YOUTUBE]


@Bigdidou, j'avais proposé il a quelques pages des perles confidentielles de NDW, dont le «motor in kopf» du*_Pesthauch des Dschungels Sampler_, un album indispensable 




[YOUTUBE]hFeQrwjexDI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## LeProf (30 Décembre 2013)

Demain c'est le réveillon, faut bien commencer à préparer les playlists 

[YOUTUBE]1ztZ7WFo3nw[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]9UaJAnnipkY[/YOUTUBE]
​
... et rien de tel que du Disco pour mettre l'ambiance


----------



## guappodj (31 Décembre 2013)

Salut à tous Si vous aimez la musique Electro House Dubstep, faites un tour sur ce site :  http://www.guappodj.com  Je vous souhaite une bonne fin d'année À tous.


----------



## bompi (1 Janvier 2014)

Ce serait-y pas un peu de pub ?

À part ça, je débute la nouvelle année avec ce magnifique album de Jon Hassell :




Une musique en apesanteur.


----------



## DeepDark (1 Janvier 2014)

Queens 

[YOUTUBE]Ex_a7A9oEXE[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]wEuMHn_Ctn0[/YOUTUBE]


& Kings :king:

[YOUTUBE]L2g6D-ky3Yw[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]O1Es6YoDPew[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## thebiglebowsky (1 Janvier 2014)

... simple, efficace, mélodique, mélancolique ... et en plus ils sont sympas !:love:

[YOUTUBE]v-cmmT3YoF0[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## loustic (1 Janvier 2014)

Accrochez-vous, ça chauffe !


----------



## onmyplanet (3 Janvier 2014)

Belle découverte pour moi avec cet album des Darkside ( sorte d'électro-blues ) bien planant !

[YOUTUBE]PAAUqBghiVo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## thebiglebowsky (3 Janvier 2014)

onmyplanet a dit:


> Belle découverte pour moi avec cet album des Darkside ( sorte d'électro-blues ) bien planant !



Arghhhh ! J'adore !!!!! :love: ... Merci !


----------



## bompi (3 Janvier 2014)

Dans un genre minimaliste, un soupçon mélancolique, définitivement méditatif, un album de *Alva Noto*, *Xerrox vol. 1*


----------



## onmyplanet (5 Janvier 2014)

Magnifique version de ce classique !

[YOUTUBE]Us-TVg40ExM[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Karmalolo (7 Janvier 2014)

J'ai découvert ce groupe dernièrement....

[YOUTUBE]fnMBix9Zq5o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Janvier 2014)

[YOUTUBE]m_gxgSkVCoA[/YOUTUBE]:love:


----------



## rabisse (8 Janvier 2014)

Simple Minds, révélé par la FM des années 80 puis déchiqueté par le rock FM.
Dés le début ils avaient un avenir, malheureusement après, un destin.
Les premières années pourtant... au collège, ça cartonnait.  

[YOUTUBE]eUBz4J1Gc-w[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Bigdidou (9 Janvier 2014)

rabisse a dit:


> Simple Minds, révélé par la FM des années 80 puis déchiqueté par le rock FM.
> Dés le début ils avaient un avenir, malheureusement après, un destin.
> Les premières années pourtant... au collège, ça cartonnait.



Oaip. Ça rapelle des choses... Un groupe effectivement difficilement contournable, en tout cas pour leur période 80/90. Pas très longtemps après l'album que tu mets ici, il y avait Street fighting years, tu te souviens ? Avec Mandela Day (pour rester dans l'actu récente)  qu'il est difficile de ne pas avoir quelque part dans la tête tellement on l'a entendue...


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Janvier 2014)

Moi ce matin, c'est Yves Duteil... 
[DM]x19du80[/DM]


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (9 Janvier 2014)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Moi ce matin, c'est Yves Duteil...


plus écoutés depuis que je les ai vu en concert  trop déçue, tout se perds...


sinon, me suis assagie...:rose:
(c'est tout doux, et leur album Janus est vraiment chouette, du début à la fin !)

[YOUTUBE]_JSw3YPWN4Y[/YOUTUBE]​
'fin, pas complètement 

[YOUTUBE]YJVmu6yttiw[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## onmyplanet (10 Janvier 2014)

Version live de malade mental ! 

[YOUTUBE]EF19q4ok6Is[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bigdidou (10 Janvier 2014)

Ça casse pas trois pattes à un canard, mais c'est frais, sympa.
Wir sind Helden, une sorte de Téléphone allemand, en terme de popularité.
[YOUTUBE]WZQnSHXqKVg[/YOUTUBE]
Aurélie, c'est pas Paris,
Tu demandes trop aux allemands
Les berlinois flirtent subtilement...


----------



## thunderheart (12 Janvier 2014)

Le génialissime Leslie West 
[YOUTUBE]sVG7eQ1TcNo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## vovaisdead (13 Janvier 2014)

jpmiss a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]LRIzdmMcC8A[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> :style:




De la BALLLLLE !!!!   :love:


Et on s'en recharge une !

[YOUTUBE]8oHoXIcEUuc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## yvos (13 Janvier 2014)

Retour annoncé des barges de _Liars_, après leur album WIXIW.

Une premier titre, Mess on a mission :

[YOUTUBE]tf1fbu7zLII[/YOUTUBE]

Une bande annonce de l'album :

[YOUTUBE]F1OCCbwOKvg[/YOUTUBE]

Pas mal de changement depuis leur débuts 

[YOUTUBE]Pza75oWGB2c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## vovaisdead (14 Janvier 2014)

*BJM 2014*


----------



## vovaisdead (16 Janvier 2014)

[YOUTUBE]o3ceRov1AUg[/YOUTUBE]

Phil Spector, déjà.


----------



## Arlequin (16 Janvier 2014)

[YOUTUBE]Mx3LccRvidg[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]yTIcFpqTVtY[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]zN-u2eJUVpc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## anntraxh (16 Janvier 2014)

[YOUTUBE]hxhg2VwWTXE[/YOUTUBE]
au chant : Andy Fairweather Low


----------



## rabisse (17 Janvier 2014)

Ils ont résisté à ce qui fallait donc ils savent ce qu'ils veulent.
Un retour sur 2013, rattrapage nécessaire.

[YOUTUBE]TkLT5krv_6c[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## shogun HD (20 Janvier 2014)

tout chaud du jour  l'album vient de sortir 



 [YOUTUBE]--hUt8oPbl8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Janvier 2014)

Là, dans mes oreilles, c'est ça &#8230; C'est pas du jour, mais c'est tout chaud aussi. Je n'ai jamais été fan de disco, mais pour cet album, j'ai fait une exception ! :love:

[youtube]YYRpNrHzjuo[/youtube]​


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Janvier 2014)

Le dernier. Sorti hier. Excellent.


----------



## alèm (22 Janvier 2014)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Le dernier. Sorti hier. Excellent.



tiens, on se retrouve pas souvent en musique. Mais Mogwaï. intéressant.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h45 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h42 ----------




rabisse a dit:


> Ils ont résisté à ce qui fallait donc ils savent ce qu'ils veulent.
> Un retour sur 2013, rattrapage nécessaire.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]TkLT5krv_6c[/YOUTUBE]​



je les avais photographié pour un webzine en 2008, je n'avais pas trouvé ça folichon&#8230;


----------



## vovaisdead (24 Janvier 2014)

Lonely Avenue by Sonic Boom on Spectrum.

:style:


----------



## Bigdidou (25 Janvier 2014)

Un peu de rock français un poil électro, ultra frais :

[YOUTUBE]lM0XIlLd7eg[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]JNNcIXRKTH8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## boninmi (26 Janvier 2014)

[YOUTUBE]YuGkMu751K8[/YOUTUBE]

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h43 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h37 ----------

[YOUTUBE]zU6efMni9A4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## onmyplanet (26 Janvier 2014)

Be Funky...! 

[YOUTUBE]A-AqGkI1bzQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## naas (28 Janvier 2014)

attendu avec une grande curiosité et ...
monsieur peter murphy vous avez trop marqué ma jeune il me semble 
https://soundcloud.com/chvrches/chvrches-bela-lugosis-dead/

peut etre qu'après quelques ecoutes... wait and see 
_
edith: pour me faire pardonner 
la gamin à 14 ans :mouais:  _

_edith2: et pour me faire re re pardonner 
_


> Clouds : Optic (Original Mix),
> Monobox : The Construct
> Artech : Maximalesk (Minimalesk Mix)
> Gianni Grambone : Human Reason
> ...


----------



## vovaisdead (29 Janvier 2014)

naahaas ?   

Tout va bien ? 




------------------------------------


[YOUTUBE]cUeXT-3nlNY[/YOUTUBE]

:style:


----------



## onmyplanet (29 Janvier 2014)

[YOUTUBE]v-7K2RUAu-8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## vovaisdead (29 Janvier 2014)

Excellent choix, toutefois une préférence en live pour celle là, plus fuzzzzz je trouve:

[YOUTUBE]7A8pQq7PQSs[/YOUTUBE]



-------------------

A part ça c'est vrai qu'il est pas top mauvais ce dernier mogwai

[YOUTUBE]NybDGWzG0fE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## jpmiss (29 Janvier 2014)

[YOUTUBE]9kv-jSN8-BI[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]gE37pREPe78[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## vovaisdead (29 Janvier 2014)

Mais quelle aliénation !


Venez plutôt donc, mes petits, goûter les confettis du bon Dr. vova...

[YOUTUBE]8cvAHkRJrrI[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]_5zE33FT3so[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ScubaARM (29 Janvier 2014)

Antisocial de l'immense Trust définitivement
et Back in Black aussi en hommage à BS


----------



## macinside (30 Janvier 2014)

Cover de Get Lucky ...

[YOUTUBE]BYbtAZjB8QM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## alèm (30 Janvier 2014)

[YOUTUBE]OxOO_OIVFrc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## onmyplanet (31 Janvier 2014)

Toujours aussi bon... (idem qu'un en 92 à Lyon Halle Tony Garnier, meilleur concert de ma vie )

[YOUTUBE]hnVldyHRcjU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## G2LOQ (31 Janvier 2014)

Smoke & Mirrors

[YOUTUBE]KfZxJV1ykHs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bigdidou (31 Janvier 2014)

Johnny Cash revisité, un peu électro. Vachement bien, en tout cas, j'adore.

[YOUTUBE]vcmoz30FYo0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Janvier 2014)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Johnny Cash revisité, un peu électro. Vachement bien, en tout cas, j'adore.



Tiens, les grands esprits se rencontrent, moi, je viens d'écouter ça :

[YOUTUBE]tfp2O9ADwGk[/YOUTUBE]​
Bon, pas de quoi en faire des tonnes, mais j'aime bien (j'ai aussi la version originale par Tennesse Ernie Ford) :

[YOUTUBE]zUpTJg2EBpw[/YOUTUBE]​
J'aime bien aussi :love:


----------



## Romuald (31 Janvier 2014)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> j'ai aussi la version originale par Tennesse Ernie Ford



Originale, t'es sur ? 
[DM]x3kicr_sixteen-tons-merle-travis_music[/DM]​


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Janvier 2014)

Romuald a dit:


> Originale, t'es sur ?
> [DM]x3kicr_sixteen-tons-merle-travis_music[/DM]​



Non, c'est vrai, c'est la version "N°1" (au hit parade de l'époque) mais c'est pas merle travis non plus, malgré ce qu'il prétend, et même s'il a changé le titre original : "Nine-to-ten tons" que George S. Davis lui avait donné dans les années 30 !


----------



## jpmiss (31 Janvier 2014)

[YOUTUBE]Lqa58kEDdmg[/YOUTUBE]

Sont pas mauvais ces petits Niçois!


----------



## alèm (31 Janvier 2014)

on se croirait sur facebook&#8230;  

pour la peine

[YOUTUBE]JtdH-0UyudY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bigdidou (1 Février 2014)

Plus je l'écoute, plus je l'aime, son dernier album. Ici le version live de petit matin 4h10 heure d'été.
Signe des temps, dans le même concert, Thièfaine, qui n'a évidemment rien d'antisémite, a préféré remplacer dans 113e cigarette sans dormir "à se faire du nègre et du youpin" par "à se faire du nègre et du tonkin"....

[YOUTUBE]XlC3_zAWphI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## FlnY (1 Février 2014)

[YOUTUBE]2Ff0PGN1ID8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Romuald (1 Février 2014)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Non, c'est vrai, c'est la version "N°1" (au hit parade de l'époque) mais c'est pas merle travis non plus, malgré ce qu'il prétend, et même s'il a changé le titre original : "Nine-to-ten tons" que George S. Davis lui avait donné dans les années 30 !


M'aurait étonné que tu ne cherches pas à avoir le dernier mot raison :love:
ouiquipédia ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Février 2014)

Romuald a dit:


> M'aurait étonné que tu ne cherches pas à avoir le dernier mot raison :love:
> ouiquipédia ?



Nan, la notice au dos du 45 tr de Tennesse Ernie Ford


----------



## Bigdidou (1 Février 2014)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Nan, la notice au dos du 45 tr de Tennesse Ernie Ford




Sinon, tu as rebondi sur Alabama 3 (Hello, I'm Johnny Cash...), t'as aimé ?


----------



## onmyplanet (1 Février 2014)

Vraiment magnifique !
Sa disparition m'a vraiment peiné....

[YOUTUBE]qnDl9a6FqSA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## FlnY (2 Février 2014)

Tellement bien cet album

[YOUTUBE]pFHjUUYDmJs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bigdidou (2 Février 2014)

http://www.igen.fr/itunes/u2-un-sin...lever-des-fonds-pour-l-association-red-109949


----------



## MrFoulek (3 Février 2014)

[YOUTUBE]NORMAN - LUIGI CLASH MARIO - YouTube[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## IceandFire (3 Février 2014)

Si vous aimez Cocteau twins, les cranberries et Minneapolis...Alors Poliça va vous plaire comme à moi... ;-)
have a good day... 

http://youtu.be/1C0zev0zoRA

http://youtu.be/Rl03afAqeFQ


----------



## jpmiss (3 Février 2014)

Je me fait un petit revival en écoutant le premier album "punk" que j'ai acheté 

[YOUTUBE]wtxuPqjSJDc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## loustic (4 Février 2014)

J'emmerde l'autre moitié


----------



## onmyplanet (4 Février 2014)

AAAAAAAAAkkkkkAA ! 
Qu'on aime ou pas Muse, obligez de reconnaître que c'est vraiment de la bombas !

[YOUTUBE]ygANMV2I3XE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## naas (6 Février 2014)

<memory lane>

me demandez pas comment j'en suis venu à ré écouter ce morceau
morceau cultisime du coté de la ginguette du rock, grande époque norma loy, kas product, jad wio, charles de goal, orchestre rouge et ces gros groupes commerciaux de virgin prunes, alien sex fiend, netwzeurpmachin der bouten truc , sister et bauhaus

</memory lane>


----------



## onmyplanet (7 Février 2014)

Pour avoir eu la chance de d'assister à un de leurs concerts, la version live d'Atlas air envoies du bois !

[YOUTUBE]qB5EqNe5Jxo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## FlnY (8 Février 2014)

[YOUTUBE]u7K72X4eo_s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Toum'aï (9 Février 2014)

J'avais les tympans sales, ils sont propres maintenant...

[YOUTUBE]Vbpi4pyFydg[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## shogun HD (10 Février 2014)

étonnant :love::love:


 [YOUTUBE]zv-cxlOfITM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## naas (11 Février 2014)

je ne connaissais pas, très sympa 


 :hosto: 

sinon ça va mieux, mais  ma voix est fatiguée depuis ce putain de samedi tout ça pour du football


----------



## FlnY (11 Février 2014)

juste pour l'esthétique 

[YOUTUBE]o3mP3mJDL2k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## naas (12 Février 2014)

même pas je clique sur ton machin ,  trop hard core pour moi, je préfère mon TMX


----------



## FlnY (12 Février 2014)

Je comprends, j'ai eu du mal aussi au début. je devrais peut être me mettre à un truc de vieux, plus calme , genre TMX :rateau:


----------



## naas (12 Février 2014)

Comem disait TMX, en fait ecouter rihana , ... c'est comme la démocratie c'est enfin bon euh , moala quoi 

[YOUTUBE]GbUdMUyquT8"][/YOUTUBE]


----------



## naas (14 Février 2014)

Nos amis de chvrches se penchent sur les singes de l'Arctic, ils avaient quelque semaines de cela posté sur l'oiseau un lien vers "Do you wanna know" dont la basse est juste monstrueuse, ils ont donc passé la cap et fait cette reprise qui demande une écoute attentive puis l'air de rien s'insinue dans les oreilles et vous transporte ailleurs, puis viennent les goose bumps, preuve que le voyage se passe bien 

tiens en parlant de reprise, monsieur David J s'y met aussi

goose bumps again


----------



## rabisse (14 Février 2014)

Tout l'ensemble en lecture aléatoire et le temps file doux.

[YOUTUBE]we53TOJyt78[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]3dLxy4jn_vI[/YOUTUBE]​
Bon W.E.


----------



## Arlequin (16 Février 2014)

[YOUTUBE]mYkhNWIdra0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## boninmi (17 Février 2014)

[DM]x1ajuxd_coeur-de-pirate-you-know-i-m-no-good-trauma-live-deezer-sessions_music[/DM]


----------



## FlnY (17 Février 2014)

[YOUTUBE]u-axrEZOXnk[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## LukeSkywalker (17 Février 2014)

Half Moon Run est un groupe de musique formé au Canada, à Montréal, de style Indie-Rock.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c_yengUrkaU


----------



## Sylvie1979 (18 Février 2014)

En ce qui me concerne, c'est principalement le rock. Du métal au pop rock, j'adore beaucoup de groupes et beaucoup de styles. J'adore, et j'ai joué aussi quelques années, de la guitare électrique.
(Metallica, Muse, Kings of Leon, Artic Monkeys, Slash, U2, Lenny Kravitz, AC/DC, Billy Talent, Foo Fighters, ...).

Un groupe de rock belge que vous ne connaissez peut-être pas: VEGAS.
Le groupe s'apprête à sortir son 3e album. Le guitariste est un pote et tout le groupe est composé de supers gars, alors je fais la promo 

Edit: bon pas moyen de partager la vidéo You Tube alors voici le lien: http://youtu.be/RM1smziZAm8

[YOUTUBE] http://youtu.be/RM1smziZAm8 [/YOUTUBE]


----------



## naas (18 Février 2014)

Trentemøller - Still On Fire - YouTube
bon c'est la faute de top gear tout ça aussi hein 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h10 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h01 ----------

vous écoutez comme moi à 18.10 cela ne vous rappelle rien ?


----------



## Karmalolo (18 Février 2014)

[YOUTUBE]9G3zhxBHK3Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## vovaisdead (19 Février 2014)

Shake, shake, shake, shake  the Hippie, 

[YOUTUBE]MWg7_6HC-N8[/YOUTUBE]

and shake !



[YOUTUBE]Pjg6Z6asd54[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Février 2014)

Ecouter les démos d'une jeune chanteuse de 16 ans nommée Kate Bush et se dire qu'autant de  talent n'est pas donné à tout le monde...







:love::love::love:


----------



## silvio (19 Février 2014)

naas a dit:


> <memory lane>
> 
> me demandez pas comment j'en suis venu à ré écouter ce morceau
> morceau cultisime du coté de la ginguette du rock, grande époque norma loy, kas product, jad wio, charles de goal, orchestre rouge et ces gros groupes commerciaux de virgin prunes, alien sex fiend, netwzeurpmachin der bouten truc , sister et bauhaus
> ...



Clair que ça a slacké grave les top ten hexagonaux pendant +sieurs mois
Pour le Netzeur ... c'est à Einstürzende Neubaten que tu fais référence ?

Sinon pour les français, leurs maîtres à tous :

[YOUTUBE]BlCNMdOKUF8[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]bsPNSHF8P0[/YOUTUBE]

​


----------



## naas (20 Février 2014)

oui c'est ca Einstürzende Neubaten !(copier coller inside  )
ta deuxieme vidéo passe pas chez moi :/


----------



## vovaisdead (20 Février 2014)

[YOUTUBE]w21IJn1u4Vw[/YOUTUBE]



:style:



----------------



naas a dit:


> oui c'est ca Einstürzende Neubaten !(copier coller inside  )
> *ta deuxieme vidéo passe pas chez moi* :/



Il doit y avoir trop de brouillard, par chez toi&#8230;


* ici !*


----------



## rabisse (21 Février 2014)

Pour une fois, ça envoie vraiment du bois, à en peler les archets. 
[YOUTUBE]uT3SBzmDxGk#t=130[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## WebOliver (21 Février 2014)

[YOUTUBE]8XtqUOegCv8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## FlnY (23 Février 2014)

[YOUTUBE]CfihYWRWRTQ[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## TiteLine (23 Février 2014)

Un extrait d'un album dont je ne me lasse pas 

[YOUTUBE]6h9XUYj96ho[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## onmyplanet (24 Février 2014)

Peut-être le plus beau morceau d'Archive !

[YOUTUBE]iofT_kc7FH8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## vovaisdead (24 Février 2014)

[YOUTUBE]3VzDU2B4CEo[/YOUTUBE]





itou pour le again.


----------



## silvio (24 Février 2014)

naas a dit:


> oui c'est ca Einstürzende Neubaten !(copier coller inside  )
> ta deuxieme vidéo passe pas chez moi :/



rhaaaaaaaa, j'ai du oublier le tiret

[YOUTUBE]-bsPNSHF8P0[/YOUTUBE]

et Einstürzende Neubaten​[YOUTUBE]VGF-HqdKZlQ[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## anntraxh (24 Février 2014)

[YOUTUBE]pyMd19sE6U4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## FlnY (26 Février 2014)

[YOUTUBE]RDqdrcD1Edg[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## shogun HD (2 Mars 2014)

:love:

 [YOUTUBE]L675daBfuro&feature=em-uploademail[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Toum'aï (2 Mars 2014)

jp 

[YOUTUBE]d43gKl9xIME[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## FlnY (2 Mars 2014)

[YOUTUBE]OHXf7wEpBPI[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Loscyde (2 Mars 2014)

[YOUTUBE]Dwwhj8tHqPw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## rabisse (2 Mars 2014)

Deux octaves en dessous.
Deux milles k/watts de plus.

[YOUTUBE]f9XiD_2K7-Q[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Mars 2014)

Mais bon sang, chaque fois que je l'écoute je me demande s'ils n'étaient pas extra-lucides 

[YOUTUBE]iCzZH_12p_Y[/YOUTUBE]​
Bon, là, c'est une interprétation plus récente (2005), hein !


----------



## Berthold (7 Mars 2014)

Corou de Berra - Niente di noi. Je l'écoute (presque) en boucle depuis qq jours


----------



## thunderheart (7 Mars 2014)

[YOUTUBE]2KZjnFZvCNc[/YOUTUBE]

On trouve d'ces trucs sur le ouaibe


----------



## fedo (8 Mars 2014)

décidément les canadiens sont les nouveaux du punk:
[YOUTUBE]56EZgZomML8[/YOUTUBE]

et les canadiennes en sont les reines.


----------



## stéphane83 (8 Mars 2014)

[YOUTUBE]u91IeitvQIU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Mars 2014)

... Petit coup de cafard ce soir ... 
M'en vais réécouter mes vieux Chuck Berry et Jerry Lee Lewis pour me redonner du peps !

[YOUTUBE]xraIf_cYRQE[/YOUTUBE]

P..... Quel showman quand même !​


----------



## shogun HD (8 Mars 2014)

[YOUTUBE]VCZVRQ3z5qE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## FlnY (9 Mars 2014)

[YOUTUBE]v2AC41dglnM[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## thunderheart (12 Mars 2014)

[YOUTUBE]bn5TNqjuHiU[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]3G8rFOoOfHE[/YOUTUBE]

Troublant n'est-il pas !


----------



## silvio (14 Mars 2014)

[YOUTUBE]hAI16W7Z0eY[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## anntraxh (15 Mars 2014)

[YOUTUBE]WBW9hYLsSHE[/YOUTUBE]

 

ps : je dédie donc ce quinze centième message à _notre_ sonny boy&#8230;


----------



## silvio (17 Mars 2014)

Ah tiens oui ..

Hop pour toi alors : 

Anthrax de Gang Of Four


[YOUTUBE]-Xt9p5qoNbU[/YOUTUBE]

Et cover de Joe Jackson par Anthrax

[YOUTUBE]be7iNHw8QoQ[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## rabisse (19 Mars 2014)

[YOUTUBE]ygrmzm1Z7Eg[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## LampeTorche (19 Mars 2014)

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/1/1e/Unpredictable-_Album.jpg

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qc4G6tOgOYI

Et puis un peu de nostalgie xD

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wnDCmUd8xDs


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2014)

Big Daddy Wilson" LIVE IN EUROPE from Bremen to Paris " official Trailer - YouTube


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (24 Mars 2014)

Je ne vais rien proposer ici ! J'ai plutôt une petite question..

Je souhaite écouter du (bon) Beethoven. Qui choisir ? Quelle formation ? Quel Chef ?
Des avis et propositions de gens éclairés.. ou juste amateurs ? 

Merci


----------



## Romuald (24 Mars 2014)

C'est vague, Beethoven : Symphonies, concertos, musique de chambre, piano solo, sonates pour violon ?
Perso j'ai les concertos pour piano par Serkin/Osawa, j'aime bien
Des symphonies par Harnoncourt et Furtwangler, j'aime bien aussi
Des sonates pour piano par W. Kempff, j'aime également.
Tes gouts sont-ils les miens ? je n'en sais rien.

Mon conseil : Si tu as une médiathèque à disposition, fais le plein de différentes versions, et choisis après. Des amis plein de disques : ne les écoute pas (les amis), mais piques leur les disques. Parce que certains ne jureront que par tel chef, que d'autres descendront. Je ne te raconte pas les noms d'oiseau que je me prends quand je dis que je n'aime pas Karajan ! Et pourtant chacun ses gouts, non ?

Bonne écoute


----------



## loustic (25 Mars 2014)

Beethoven ? En avant la musique !


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (25 Mars 2014)

Romuald a dit:


> C'est vague, Beethoven : Symphonies, concertos, musique de chambre, piano solo, sonates pour violon ?
> Perso j'ai les concertos pour piano par Serkin/Osawa, j'aime bien
> Des symphonies par Harnoncourt et Furtwangler, j'aime bien aussi
> Des sonates pour piano par W. Kempff, j'aime également.
> ...



Dans un premier temps, plutôt symphonies.. 
Sinon je ne demande pas que quelqu'un vienne me dire "Ecoute-ça c'est le meilleur of the best".
Mais plutôt des propositions comme tu l'as fait : j'aime tel ou tel truc pour telle ou telle raison.. Essaye tout dépend des goûts.
Je peux effectivement passer du temps à  ramasser des tonnes et tonnes de versions à gauche ou à droite, mais je préfère venir à la pêche aux suggestions. Ce qui ne m'empêchera pas de faire un tri et me faire mon avis ! 




loustic a dit:


> Beethoven ? En avant la musique !


Merci


----------



## Romuald (25 Mars 2014)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:


> Dans un premier temps, plutôt symphonies..
> j'aime tel ou tel truc pour telle ou telle raison..



Les symphonies, donc.
Je préfère les impaires, je ne saurai trop dire pourquoi, avec un plus pour la 3 et la 7.
J'aime bien Furtwangler pour le souffle qu'il donne, mais attention c'est de l'enregistrement historique, bande passante réduite particulèrement dans les aigus.
J'aime bien Harnoncourt pour sa précision et son "dépouillement calviniste"
Je n'aime pas Karajan pour l'inverse : je le trouve boursouflé, tout en lui reconnaissant un style inimitable.


----------



## PHILBX (25 Mars 2014)

From Gasconha,  Landes 40


[youtube]Hhes-zw9ldE[/youtube]


----------



## patlek (25 Mars 2014)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:


> Je ne vais rien proposer ici ! J'ai plutôt une petite question..
> 
> Je souhaite écouter du (bon) Beethoven. Qui choisir ? Quelle formation ? Quel Chef ?
> Des avis et propositions de gens éclairés.. ou juste amateurs ?
> ...



Bon, je résiste pas...

Qui choisir? Mais voyons!!, quelle formation: petite formation (Batterie, basse , piano, guitare), quel chef?: m' enfin: Chuck!!!!


[YOUTUBE]jLD5H4uQ1xs[/YOUTUBE]

(çà va pas t' aider tout çà..., mais je suis peu au fait en musique classique)

Ceci dit, a titre personnel, je pense que si je devais m' interressser au classique, je serais plus partisan du piano solo, ou de toutes petites formation

[YOUTUBE]-Mt3QQLoqP4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## naas (26 Mars 2014)

je poste et lirais/ecouterais le dessus plus tard.
donc l'intitulé du fil est: kelle musik ecoutez donc ?
donc en ce moment j'écoute un truc improbable de fabrice Laureau de NFL3, que je ne connais pas, j'ai reçu dans ma boite ce matin un courriel, le genre de courrier on directement le cerveau intime l'ordre : "efface" 

Pis non  mais alors je ne sais toujours pas pourquoi d'ailleurs, et pire j'ai cliqué, en me disant humm ça sent la musique indé machin truc bizarre, à la manière d'un chercheur d'or, je me mis en quette de découvrir à l&#8217;intérieur du rocher la pépite d'or
pour l'instant je déblaie le rocher, j'espère que la pépite sera la, en tout cas le mineur qui est passé avant la trouvée lui
F/LOR: BLKFLKS REMIXS | The Drone


----------



## PHILBX (29 Mars 2014)

J'aurais pu,ou dû le posté dans le fil au dessus, elles sont la, les Z...

[youtube]a0Ti9wwN2Kw[/youtube]


----------



## patlek (30 Mars 2014)

Les nantais de Malted Milk


[YOUTUBE]yPjJGLuPybE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ergu (30 Mars 2014)

*Des nantais aussi, mais pas les mêmes - TAGADA JONES, nouvel album "Dissident"

[YOUTUBE]e1o9FwUGaMw[/YOUTUBE]*​


----------



## onmyplanet (6 Avril 2014)

[YOUTUBE]SLafxu8guJQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## FlnY (6 Avril 2014)

[YOUTUBE]Gz0tk_p45eo[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## anntraxh (9 Avril 2014)

[YOUTUBE]pR--nDR88b0[/YOUTUBE]

oufti, j'avais 16 ans


----------



## aCLR (10 Avril 2014)

Là, maintenant, je me fais toutes les versions, reprises de ça

[youtube]rFEZotg8DtU[/youtube]

:love:


----------



## FlnY (10 Avril 2014)

[YOUTUBE]aRljVackZ08[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## patlek (10 Avril 2014)

anntraxh a dit:


> Rufus et Shaka Khan
> oufti, j'avais 16 ans



Un autre Rufus qui met le feu a Wattstax (La pelouse ne va tenir longtemps vide)


[YOUTUBE]KCFyKRtlLOI[/YOUTUBE]

Les vieux tubes de Rufus Thomas sont excellents (celui dessous date de 1963)

[YOUTUBE]G3-tdrPkY7w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## onmyplanet (12 Avril 2014)

[YOUTUBE]RoYL03ed1k0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## wath68 (15 Avril 2014)

> *WIKIPEDIA*
> Silversun Pickups est un groupe de rock indie originaire de Los Angeles, en Californie.
> Il se compose de : Brian Aubert (à la guitare et au chant), Nikki Monninger (à la basse et au chant), Christopher Guanlao (à la batterie), et de Joe Lester (au clavier).



:love::love::love:

[YOUTUBE]fl6GNXVIwqE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## onmyplanet (15 Avril 2014)

[YOUTUBE]8tugqHunwDA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## loustic (17 Avril 2014)

Pour changer un peu

La même quand le jury ne savait pas


----------



## boninmi (17 Avril 2014)

loustic a dit:


> Pour changer un peu



Super ce site :mouais:
J'ai les mêmes à la maison. Tu en es ?  :hein:


----------



## fedo (19 Avril 2014)

nouvel EP, qui a un petit côté 16 Horsepower !
mais pas dans celle-là:
[YOUTUBE]BFMaln5Hv74[/YOUTUBE]

ils se servent même de Young Men Dead pour illustrer des reportages au JT de France 2 !
enfin bon ils ont du découvrir ça à la fin du 1er épisode de True Detective... 

sinon j'attends avec impatience de pouvoir écouter l'album accoustique de Buzz Osborne de Melvins (là encore y a plusieurs morceaux dans True Detective décidément on en sort pas !) dont le premier extrait dispo se laisse écouter.


----------



## wath68 (22 Avril 2014)

(1995) Sloy - Pop.
[YOUTUBE]EVz3CDC6gW8[/YOUTUBE]
POP POP-POP POP POP, POP-POP POP, POP-POP POP POP, ...


(1990) Marc Seberg - Quelque chose, noir.
[YOUTUBE]Y7S-G_drViA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## yvos (22 Avril 2014)

[YOUTUBE]MzbRLFEBoZs[/YOUTUBE]

Slint


----------



## FlnY (22 Avril 2014)

Merci Wath68 

[YOUTUBE]IPsmPHwp9rE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## aCLR (23 Avril 2014)

Voilà le genre de question que je me pose à longueur de journée 

[youtube]Hu4dTob8avQ[/youtube]


----------



## Toum'aï (28 Avril 2014)

Tu n'as encore rien vu... 

Bazar, j'ai treize ans :rose:

[YOUTUBE]8XZWgHNcUeA[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## wath68 (28 Avril 2014)

Une pop-song qui ne révolutionne pas le genre, mais je trouve qu'elle est bien foutue  

Pour info, Carice Van Houten joue le rôle de Mélisandre d'Asshaï dans Game of Thrones.

[YOUTUBE]eu9NJ0D8LOg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## wath68 (29 Avril 2014)

The Young Gods  - Moon Revolutions

[vimeo]72685394[/vimeo]


----------



## thunderheart (1 Mai 2014)

Hommage indirect à Bob Hoskins

[YOUTUBE]dCyhyO9UJBE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## patlek (1 Mai 2014)

Ou çà

[YOUTUBE]yy5THitqPBw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## fedo (2 Mai 2014)

la belle surprise pour le record store day concoctée par le JSBX en grande forme:
[YOUTUBE]q7EE10DySOs[/YOUTUBE]

on aurait aimé que cela figure sur le dernier album.


----------



## PHILBX (4 Mai 2014)

[youtube]L_XJ_s5IsQc[/youtube]


----------



## aCLR (5 Mai 2014)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Tu n'as encore rien vu...



Normal&#8230;

[YOUTUBE] 9wg1jUmzqpw[/YOUTUBE]

:love:​


----------



## Toum'aï (6 Mai 2014)

Marche pas ton truc...


----------



## Romuald (8 Mai 2014)

Une musique de vieux croutons sans poufiasse à loilpé et non formattée à 3'30 

[YOUTUBE][DM]xpm3df_the-doors-the-end_music[/DM][/YOUTUBE]

:love: 70's powaaa (with LSD inside) :love:​


----------



## Toum'aï (8 Mai 2014)

Hé les gars (aCLR et Romuald), regardez bien ce que vous collez dans vos balises parce que *ça ne marche pas !...* :rateau:

Ou utilisez la preview


----------



## alèm (8 Mai 2014)

[YOUTUBE]QJ8TzuqpSQs[/YOUTUBE]

j'aime aussi beaucoup le redux mix de Sage Francis sur sa mixtape STD.


----------



## wath68 (8 Mai 2014)

Je ne connaissais pas Mme Josh Homme (QOTSA), agréable découverte.

Brody Dalle - Meet The Foetus/Oh The Joy (feat. Shirley Manson)

[YOUTUBE]xtLd2MKPqmg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Romuald (8 Mai 2014)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Hé les gars (aCLR et Romuald), regardez bien ce que vous collez dans vos balises parce que *ça ne marche pas !...* :rateau:
> 
> Ou utilisez la preview


J'utilise toujours la preview, et chez moi ça marche 
C'est ta config qu'elle est toute pourrite, kesses-tu veux que j'te dise ?


----------



## aCLR (8 Mai 2014)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Marche pas ton truc...


La faute à l'espace ! 


aCLR a dit:


> Normal
> 
> [YOUTUBE] 9wg1jUmzqpw[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> :love:​


La faute à la double balise ! 


Romuald a dit:


> Une musique de vieux croutons sans poufiasse à loilpé et non formattée à 3'30
> 
> [YOUTUBE][DM]xpm3df_the-doors-the-end_music[/DM][/YOUTUBE]
> 
> :love: 70's powaaa (with LSD inside) :love:​





Toum'aï a dit:


> Hé les gars (aCLR et Romuald), regardez bien ce que vous collez dans vos balises parce que *ça ne marche pas !...* :rateau:


C'est un peu le principe aujourd'hui !
Tu balances un truc dans le web, t'attends que les gens gueulent parce que ça ne marche pas et après tu corriges :style:


> Ou utilisez la preview


J'suis pas doué avec les langues étrangères !

[YOUTUBE]9wg1jUmzqpw[/YOUTUBE]

:love:​


----------



## fedo (11 Mai 2014)

et un nouvel EP pour Savages:
[YOUTUBE]Zkz6qKCYjDM[/YOUTUBE]

et nouvel album pour Thee  Oh sees (très belle vidéo):
[YOUTUBE]vjy2kjx4J0w[/YOUTUBE]

+ nouvel "EP" pour Down et nouvel album pour Young Widows disponibles en écoute intégral sur soundcloud.


----------



## Toum'aï (11 Mai 2014)

[YOUTUBE]Hgw_RD_1_5I[/YOUTUBE]

J'me sens pas aujourd'hui...


----------



## wath68 (11 Mai 2014)

Soap&Skin - Marche Funèbre

[YOUTUBE]bFMhi5MM25A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## PHILBX (18 Mai 2014)

[youtube]1n3fX-O4N_4[/youtube]


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Mai 2014)

J'aime bien.


----------



## Slowvlaki (19 Mai 2014)

[youtube]vyB3GBtwrBw[/youtube]

Pour ceux qui aiment la musique hypnotique !


----------



## patlek (21 Mai 2014)

Je regardais "les chats persans", et la chanteuse de blues qui apparait a un monent  est quand meme pas mal:

[YOUTUBE]UU_Sxt56xxc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## naas (28 Mai 2014)

petite devinette en attendant que je  visualise tous vos posts précédents:
song 2 de blur d'apres wiki fr est un hommage, et daprès wiki en est un moquerie, who's right on this ?


----------



## thunderheart (7 Juin 2014)

[YOUTUBE]JtqF0qBqzZo#t=36[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## vovaisdead (10 Juin 2014)

[YOUTUBE]jTVdcMT9w3o[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]GRK27nI0Ptk[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]WJd7USIeUZg[/YOUTUBE]




Après ça, tout devient relatif.





:style:


----------



## thunderheart (15 Juin 2014)

Un joyeux bordel ambiant, sympathique 
[YOUTUBE]QNeGky5yilg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Toum'aï (16 Juin 2014)

thunderheart a dit:


> Lorient en musique



Tu y étais ? Z'en ont chié avec la balance ?

Les mêmes avec The wall de Pink Floyd


----------



## silvio (16 Juin 2014)

Zou ! pas de balance, ça sert à rien :

[YOUTUBE]1LyNghrtQyY[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## thunderheart (17 Juin 2014)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Tu y étais ? Z'en ont chié avec la balance ?



Ouaip, j'ai subi cette attaque sonore 
Z'ont eu pas mal de problème à sonoriser les bouzins, imagine : un stade, de la chaleur et plus de 1000 zikos qu'avaient envie d'en découdre 

M'enfin, c'était sympathique et festif


----------



## silvio (18 Juin 2014)

vovaisdead a dit:


> Plein de Spectrum Live
> 
> :style:




ça faisait longtemps 
Moyennement emballé cette fois-ci mon bon vovaisdead

Dis-moi tu as bien du les poster 20 fois eux, non ? (vu leur "proximité" avec Wooden Shjips)

[YOUTUBE]zgqTh6uoenc[/YOUTUBE]

Festival This Is Not A Love Song :
vu BJM, The Temples et Wooden Shjips : Scotchant !
Et bien sûr The Fall et The Spencer Blues Explosion
Moins emballé par Suuns ...
​


----------



## vovaisdead (19 Juin 2014)

Spectrum&#8230; oui les youtrucs transcrivent mal la décharge que je me suis ramassé en live ! 
Mais bon avec eux aussi faut dire que je ne pas vraiment être tout à fait objectif&#8230; 


Sinon woaw quelle belle affiche ce This Is Not A Love Song Festival ! Je vois avec plaisir que tu gardes le rythme &#8230; j'y serai bien venu, (d'autant plus les autres tâches de Radiohead n'y étaient pas ) mais, peut-être, un peu loin pour moi (middle-age crisis ?!).

Je vais aller rattraper cela avec BJM, ce dimanche, au coin de ma vallée. Pas convaincu pas leur dernière double galette, Suis-je le seul ? Fedo ?

Pour le Sleepwalker de Moon Duo, c'est JP qui détient le record, il a du craquer sur le marcel jaune  


Hop un truc pour dégraisser tout ça :

[YOUTUBE]rOGV1liOzlw[/YOUTUBE]



Avec un très bel été à toi silvio, tout plein de Fuzzzzz !!!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Juin 2014)

[YOUTUBE]TbmnRSUTVcg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## thunderheart (3 Juillet 2014)

[YOUTUBE]6O6x_m4zvFs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## fedo (3 Juillet 2014)

vovaisdead a dit:


> Je vais aller rattraper cela avec BJM, ce dimanche, au coin de ma vallée. Pas convaincu pas leur dernière double galette, Suis-je le seul ? Fedo ?



ben y a des titres biens sur l'album, comme d'habitude c'est assez inégal et un peu remplissage parfois sur la seconde partie.
je regrette de ne pas être allé les voir à Paris fin avril.

j'aime particulièrement le second titre:
[YOUTUBE]D-JV18_K1V4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## jpmiss (3 Juillet 2014)

King Buzzo! Méga claque du leader des Melvins en acoustique:

[YOUTUBE]esA6bbd7xts[/YOUTUBE]

:love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## silvio (4 Juillet 2014)

Effectivement, c'est excellent ... merci Jipé 



vovaisdead a dit:


> Je vais aller rattraper cela avec BJM, ce dimanche, au coin de ma  vallée. Pas convaincu pas leur dernière double galette, Suis-je le seul ?  Fedo ?
> 
> Pour le Sleepwalker de Moon Duo, c'est JP qui détient le record, il a du craquer sur le marcel jaune
> 
> ...



Idem ​ 


fedo a dit:


> ben y a des titres biens sur l'album, comme d'habitude c'est assez inégal et un peu remplissage parfois sur la seconde partie.





fedo a dit:


> je regrette de ne pas être allé les voir à Paris fin avril.
> 
> j'aime particulièrement le second titre:



En demi-teinte effectivement ...
Les 3 premiers, le cinquième et les deux derniers pour moi
Mais on a vu pire 

Sinon je refais dans le vieux ...

[YOUTUBE]56dxJjXbnjg[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## thunderheart (5 Juillet 2014)

[YOUTUBE]bJCHSMHNugw#t=39[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## jpmiss (5 Juillet 2014)

Rhââââââââââ! Ce morceau est éjaculatoire! :love: :love: :love:


----------



## thunderheart (5 Juillet 2014)

Une autre époque, toute aussi intense ...

[YOUTUBE]h4ZyuULy9zs[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]YtqjW2uhBT4[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]IQlehVpcAes[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## fedo (11 Juillet 2014)

le nouvel album solo de Mark Lanegan arrive en octobre, voilà une petite session live chez KEXP qui ne comprend que des nouveaux titres.
[YOUTUBE]TwKzkAYZtCE[/YOUTUBE]
c'était retransmis/streamé en direct sur KEXP une radio de Seattle...


----------



## rabisse (22 Juillet 2014)

Parce que Sun+Flesh+Blood.
Parce que Walkman Jaune Sony.
Parce que début de la parenthèse enchantée.
[YOUTUBE]oVvb3MS57yk[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]2YdfyD8U_Fw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## vovaisdead (29 Juillet 2014)

[YOUTUBE]sgvLyU05asg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## naas (30 Juillet 2014)

Ce fil est raison principale raison de mes visites maintenant, merci pour vos posts :love:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juillet 2014)

i need funk

http://youtu.be/19UuymyRiV4?list=FL-J5-KY8nj2OV6YAoFmQqXQ


----------



## fedo (3 Août 2014)

Parquet Courts:
[YOUTUBE]2rEwOhbSbeI[/YOUTUBE]

une session live particulièrement bonne pour ce groupe post punk de Brooklyn.
sur album tout n'est pas exceptionnel, certainement parce qu'il y a trop de titres par disques, une maladie très répandue de nos jours.


----------



## Deleted member 111510 (8 Août 2014)

*Random Access Memories* des Daft Punk, acheté ce soir sur Itunes


----------



## Mobyduck (10 Août 2014)

[youtube]e4Ao-iNPPUc[/youtube]


----------



## silvio (12 Août 2014)

fedo a dit:


> Parquet Courts:
> 
> 
> une session live particulièrement bonne pour ce groupe post punk de Brooklyn.
> sur album tout n'est pas exceptionnel, certainement parce qu'il y a trop de titres par disques, une maladie très répandue de nos jours.



Le premier est quasi irréprochable à mon goût. le 2ème plus de mal 

Sinon ....
[YOUTUBE]zaS51qJEbIs[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## onmyplanet (12 Août 2014)

[YOUTUBE]NlroNkIOX28[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## thunderheart (12 Août 2014)

Hollie Cook, fille de Paul...

[YOUTUBE]EzMTCR8Z1ho[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]sL-3QeCp8LE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## fedo (16 Août 2014)

...le 26 août
un extrait déjà dispo et téléchargeable chez les incontournables KEXP:
[YOUTUBE]22rErbeKhoo[/YOUTUBE]

de très bon augure ce titre, une bonne pêche


----------



## jonson (24 Août 2014)

Un artiste local... pas mal du tout! 

[YOUTUBE]DvE7SKmHnhY[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## silvio (5 Septembre 2014)

I wanna be your man
[YOUTUBE]MXeR74lfTuQ[/YOUTUBE]

:love::love::love:​


----------



## anntraxh (6 Septembre 2014)

[YOUTUBE]dCHi5apc1lQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## rabisse (7 Septembre 2014)

De la musique qui aime la liberté du plein air, qui a besoin de la puissance de celui qui souffle le tonnerre dans du roseau, de la basse continue du vent. Une vague de trente sonneurs percutant une forteresse de granit, tambours bilaires et grosses caisses... l'harmonie que cela crée. 
A entendre et à voir in situ, je vous assure que ça met les poils.
[YOUTUBE]YnujW9hom0E[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## silvio (9 Septembre 2014)

[YOUTUBE]1zFFwnDyz7k[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Ed_the_Head (10 Septembre 2014)

Le dernier U2&#8230;

Non, je déconne.


----------



## WebOliver (10 Septembre 2014)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Le dernier U2
> 
> Non, je déconne.



Ouais dailleurs, quelquun me la offert en cadeau, est-ce que je peux avoir un bon déchange?


----------



## Léa12 (12 Septembre 2014)

Mobyduck a dit:


> [youtube]e4Ao-iNPPUc[/youtube]




Elle est vraiment pas mal cette version de Thunderstruck ! J'adore !! 

Est-ce qu'ils ont fait d'autres reprises ?


----------



## Toum'aï (16 Septembre 2014)

Ce morceau On le doit à un fou du montage audio qui est allé récupérer sur YouTube plusieurs dizaines de morceaux de musique créés par des anonymes, des musiciens amateurs qui se filment seuls devant leur ordinateur pour laisser, l'un un solo de guitare, l'autre un roulement de batterie ; un troisième qui chante a capella.
Et ce virtuose du montage, qui est le musicien israélien Kutiman, a donc remixé tous ces extraits et les a mis en boucle, pour donner ce morceau reconstitué.
Il a suffi, ensuite, de lui trouver un titre: "Give it Up" Les premières notes de piano sont jouées par une fillette de 10 ans qui entame une comptine classique.

Ça donne un morceau assez sympa

[YOUTUBE]WoHxoz_0ykI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## PHILBX (16 Septembre 2014)

Bein lui , il fait tout, tout seul   Jacob Collier

[youtube]pvKUttYs5ow[/youtube]


----------



## SirDeck (19 Septembre 2014)

[YOUTUBE]lXlvJQl5xLI[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## fedo (21 Septembre 2014)

une belle pochette pour ce titre de Sleater-Kinney:
[YOUTUBE]MG0fuJE2axE[/YOUTUBE]

apparemment un coffret reprenant tous les albums est sorti.


----------



## Toum'aï (24 Septembre 2014)

[YOUTUBE]VqwPLMN-XHY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## silvio (25 Septembre 2014)

comment celui-ci ronronne bien aussi .....

[YOUTUBE]wqBYHrw9_ys[/YOUTUBE]

:love:​


----------



## Tuncurry (25 Septembre 2014)

Du très bon rock latino : 

[YOUTUBE]uSMGdurI17Q[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]fVZ_3DcppmA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## fedo (26 Septembre 2014)

ma préférée sur le dernier album de death from above 1979:
[YOUTUBE]iBNxadj-25c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Septembre 2014)

[YOUTUBE]wuBCfxw0DiU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Toum'aï (30 Septembre 2014)

Il en existe plusieurs version, record, live...
Ils ont dû la jouer des milliers de fois...
Ils ont pris un peu (comme on dit)...
Mais ils ont toujours la *pêche* ! 

[YOUTUBE]GNm120xRp1Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## jpmiss (5 Octobre 2014)

C'est pas mal le nouveau truc de l'ex Strokes Julian Casablanca.

[YOUTUBE]RYRt2rEAcyU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## aCLR (6 Octobre 2014)

/me écoute quasiment en boucle le dernier album de Richard D James ! :style:

[youtube]RUAJ8KLGqis[/youtube]


----------



## nuunki (7 Octobre 2014)

En ce moment c'est "Rockin' Chair" d'Oasis pour moi.


----------



## vovaisdead (10 Octobre 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ucVBtoTiEoM


----------



## jpmiss (14 Octobre 2014)

[YOUTUBE]g0Lj9LkvBaA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ed_the_Head (15 Octobre 2014)




----------



## jpmiss (15 Octobre 2014)

[YOUTUBE]DRLW-SjwYbc[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]0qIFoLrlQ5M[/YOUTUBE]

Du dernier en date des Dum Dum Boys "Alive in the Echo Chamber"


----------



## patlek (16 Octobre 2014)

Il y a elle qui passe bientot en concert dans ma ville, doit etre en tournée en france:

[YOUTUBE]6mjFLrM8dMg[/YOUTUBE]

Effectivement en tournée:

[YOUTUBE]sEcxXuR6J78[/YOUTUBE]

(Pour ceux qui aimerait Imelda May, par exemple)


----------



## Deleted member 1094330 (22 Octobre 2014)

Swans - My father will guide me up a rope to the sky - Jim

[YOUTUBE]0m-3iEEw-no[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## patlek (31 Octobre 2014)

Un peu lazy, et un peu court (30 minutes)


[YOUTUBE]gHVMNin1x4c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## jpmiss (31 Octobre 2014)

Ca faisait longtemps que je m'étais pas mis ça entre les oreilles.
Ca fait du bien 

[YOUTUBE]_tG5GITXa_E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## rabisse (2 Novembre 2014)

[YOUTUBE]ZyYwjqkA-lw[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Deleted member 1094330 (2 Novembre 2014)

Yo !

Je ne connaissais pas cette version avec Patton !
Du coup, je réécoute l'album en entier (XX Years)...


----------



## fedo (2 Novembre 2014)

très bon album de Sonic Youth, euh pardon Thurston Moore:





constant du début jusqu'à la fin, dans un style purement Sonicien.


----------



## vovaisdead (2 Novembre 2014)

[YOUTUBE]ef1WAjlQnxU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deleted member 1094330 (3 Novembre 2014)

fedo a dit:


> très bon album de Sonic Youth, euh pardon Thurston Moore:
> constant du début jusqu'à la fin, dans un style purement Sonicien.


On va dire qu'avec la Gordon, c'eût été un vrai Sonic Youth...
Ce line up a l'air de fonctionner.


----------



## fedo (4 Novembre 2014)

_Macallan_ a dit:


> On va dire qu'avec la Gordon, c'eût été un vrai Sonic Youth...
> Ce line up a l'air de fonctionner.



ouai Gordon et Moore sont officiellement:
[YOUTUBE]GCPPPTZgWsQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## jpmiss (6 Novembre 2014)

Des gros barbus, de la bière, des guitares, du fuzz et toute cette sorte de choses:

[YOUTUBE]WQPfQvLIseA[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]UgV7hnjoyt0[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]xzcRzHK-Bqs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## rabisse (7 Novembre 2014)

[YOUTUBE]8odlwI94uFA[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]DvVznAb9-Ss[/YOUTUBE]​Je ne sais combien de fois j'ai vu ces albums dans les rayonnages de disques de quarantenaires.

Plus surprenant, il y avait souvent ça aussi...


----------



## Romuald (8 Novembre 2014)

rabisse a dit:


> Je ne sais combien de fois j'ai vu ces albums dans les rayonnages de disques de quarantenaires.
> 
> Plus surprenant, il y avait souvent ça aussi...


Des quinquas surtout 
Pour Asia, pas si surprenant que ça, c'était un mélange de musiciens de la crème du rock progressivo-symphonique de l'époque : Yes, King Crimson, Emerson Lake & Palmer, etc.

Même si ELP a mal vieilli


----------



## Toum'aï (8 Novembre 2014)

Romuald a dit:


> Même si ELP a *très* mal vieilli




:sleep:


----------



## Deleted member 1094330 (9 Novembre 2014)

C'est à cause du graphiste...


----------



## jpmiss (16 Novembre 2014)

[YOUTUBE]srU5osUsn6I[/YOUTUBE]

Bosnian Raibows de l'ex Mars Volta Omar Rodríguez-López découvert grâce à l'excellente BO de True Detective qui contient quelques belles perles comme Holly Mountain de Sleep:

[YOUTUBE]Y4cxaVEqZsE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## fedo (17 Novembre 2014)

l'an passé Monster Magnet sortait l'album Last Patrol. cette année ils sortent un album de nouvelles versions des titres de l'an passé et c'est encore mieux:




plus space rock:
[YOUTUBE]a_LfpbDnunU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## vovaisdead (24 Novembre 2014)

[YOUTUBE]YPht2NUL8_Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Romuald (25 Novembre 2014)

[YOUTUBE]ELpi0PIw0ww[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## boninmi (25 Novembre 2014)

fedo a dit:


> l'an passé Monster Magnet sortait l'album Last Patrol. cette année ils sortent un album de nouvelles versions des titres de l'an passé et c'est encore mieux


Dylan fait encore mieux dans le recyclage:





​ 
Je n'ai pas le droit de les ouvrir avant Noël ...


----------



## vovaisdead (4 Décembre 2014)

[YOUTUBE]pB-KZG204mI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Décembre 2014)

[YOUTUBE]UxxajLWwzqY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Toum'aï (12 Décembre 2014)

Enjoy !
Ou plutôt genießen sie 

[YOUTUBE]SfPQB-mtQDY[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (12 Décembre 2014)

Groovy LesPaul !!! :love:
... et c'te ligne de basse !!

[YOUTUBE]58RSC7HO9aU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Romuald (23 Décembre 2014)

[YOUTUBE]Wro0VE6i-XM[/YOUTUBE]

:love:​


----------



## Ed_the_Head (23 Décembre 2014)

Et pendant ce temps-là : 

http://www.vinylbuyersclub.com


----------



## bompi (23 Décembre 2014)

(faudrait encore avoir une petite idée de ce qu'ils éditent ; à 24 doublezons par mois, on pourrait avoir plus d'infos...)

Alors juste avant, c'était ça :


dont, dix ans plus tard, je ne me lasse toujours pas.

Et puis maintenant c'est ça :


dont je ne me lasse toujours pas, non plus.


----------



## alèm (26 Décembre 2014)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Et pendant ce temps-là :
> 
> http://www.vinylbuyersclub.com




moi, je promets, j'ai rien dit sur facebook


----------



## Deleted member 111510 (28 Décembre 2014)

Madness, _Never Knew Your Name_
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y87J7u65R6c

Ca fait très longtemps que je ne les suis plus du tout, et là en 2013 ils montrent qu'ils sont capables encore de créer un très grand classique,  au bout 35 ans de carrière.  Chapeau les gars.  Pour moi c'est une de leurs trois meilleures chansons.


----------



## Toum'aï (28 Décembre 2014)

[YOUTUBE]aBfoLBMVofA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## patlek (30 Décembre 2014)

Mighty mo rodgers (l' extrait n' est pas de son dernier cd mais du (excellent) premier cd)

[YOUTUBE]iDkfu19k-rg[/YOUTUBE]

Malted Milk et Tony Green

[YOUTUBE]9hDiYU_akXo[/YOUTUBE]

Et trouvé un coffret 3CD d' elmore james à 7 euos

[YOUTUBE]Uy4UYmlfVBw[/YOUTUBE]

Je rajoute henry butler de la musique sympa new orleans;

[YOUTUBE]Uq9hxRhbUG0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## PHILBX (30 Décembre 2014)

[YOUTUBE]dovPVpMBnho[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bompi (30 Décembre 2014)

Après :





puis :




enchaîné avec (le meilleur des trois) :




et enfin, pour en finir avec le _vintage_ nippon :




je suis passé à ça :


(les 14 et 15)

Pas très festif. Mais beau : la musique de chambre de Dmitri Shostakovitch est sans doute celle où il s'exprime le plus librement. Pas de chamboulements conceptuels ébouriffants ni d'effusion excessive : sobre, dense et humain.


----------



## Moonwalker (30 Décembre 2014)

Tiens ? Chosta.

Il fut un temps où j'ai apprécié mais aujourd'hui Chostakovitch m'emmerde.

Y'a bien quelques symphonie à sauvegarder du naufrage (5, 6, 8, 10) mais depuis un concert où je m'étais rendu plein d'enthousiasme (quintette et quatuors justement) je ne me suis rendu compte que, symphonies, musique de chambre, concertos, c'était peu ou prou toujours la même chose. Et puis son motif DSCH à toutes les sauces&#8230; Ça va une fois, après c'est plus un tic qu'un clin d'&#339;il.

"La troisième pression à froid de Gustav Mahler" dit Pierre Boulez en parlant de cette musique.

Sans aller jusque là, je trouve qu'à côté de Prokofiev c'est vraiment raz des pâquerettes. Il n'a pas vraiment survécu artistiquement à la disparition du camarade Staline et après sa 10e symphonie, il se met en boucle. La version musicale de la normalisation ?

Depuis, le mur est tombé, l'URSS et son Union des Musiciens avec, et on sait tout le génie d'un Alfred Schnittke qui, comme Prokofiev, en a bavé un maximum à se coltiner cette bande de cons. Irrécupérable donc irrécupéré.


Tout ça pour dire que, quitte à me taper de la musique de chambre, j'ai les derniers quatuors de Beethoven. Cette vie ne me suffira pas à en faire le tour.


Mais bon, en ce moment j'écoute surtout du Mahler. La 4e, les Knaben Wunderhorn et les Ruckert-Lieder. Je finirai sans doute par un petit Sibelius (j'aime bien Sibelius après Mahler, appelez cela le goût des contrastes).


----------



## rabisse (30 Décembre 2014)

Joueur, drôle, charismatique, lyrique et collectif.
[YOUTUBE]Dxr5sKyK8ys[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## bompi (31 Décembre 2014)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Tiens ? Chosta.
> 
> Il fut un temps où j'ai apprécié mais aujourd'hui Chostakovitch m'emmerde.
> 
> ...


Mahler, c'est mon préféré (disons : mon préféré parmi les symphonistes).

J'aime beaucoup Sibelius, ainsi que d'autres "nordiques" que sa stature cache un peu (comme Nielsen, par exemple, dont les quatuors à cordes sont de bonne facture, et qui a écrit un très beau concerto pour violon et quelques symphonies franchement réussies ; et parmi les Finlandais, les Baltes et les Scandinaves, il y a de belles pièces).

Je te trouve évidemment sévère sur Shostakovitch, au moins pour la musique de chambre (le 15ème quatuor, tout de même, t'es dur...)

Mais Beethoven, il m'ennuie, mais à un point... Un peu comme toi : un jour je suis parti tout content à un concert bicéphale : une première partie épatante (Bartók) et une seconde partie où j'ai cru mourir d'ennui (LvB). :rateau:


----------



## Moonwalker (31 Décembre 2014)

Ouai. Un jour sans doute je reviendrai à Chostakovitch. Il en restera toujours quelque chose.


Je viens de regarder Rattle et le Berlin. Rameau, Mozart, Dvorak et Kodaly. Intéressant Kodaly.

Le Rameau tirait trop vers Haendel à mon goût, le Mozart (concerto Kv488 avec Pressler) était un régal, les danses Slaves faisaient une agréable transition vers le Kodaly (suite Hary-Janos). Un bon concert de Saint-Sylvestre. Faut se taper la gueule de Frau Angela toutes les dix minutes mais sinon ça va.

Demain, Vienne et sa bande de "canailles insensibles" comme les appelait Walter Legge.

Pas encore décidé quel sera le premier disque de 2015 L'année dernière c'était Quadrophenia des Who. J'ai des voisins discrets.


----------



## fedo (2 Janvier 2015)

je m'aperçois que je ne suis pas le seul ici à fréquenter des forum russes

trêve de plaisanterie, une des meilleures session live de 2014, la quasi-perfection pour Thurston Moore:
[YOUTUBE]O5kP-lRh7qw[/YOUTUBE]

et puis une autre toute frâiche de King Tuff dont le leader ressemble à Bradley Cooper qui aurait abusé du MacDo 
[YOUTUBE]VMaAS01WxWM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Moonwalker (2 Janvier 2015)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Pas encore décidé quel sera le premier disque de 2015 L'année dernière c'était Quadrophenia des Who. J'ai des voisins discrets.



Et j'en ai profité. 

Anton Bruckner, 5e symphonie, Berlin, Karajan. :love:


----------



## Powerdom (3 Janvier 2015)

[vimeo]98626855[/vimeo]


----------



## Deleted member 111510 (9 Janvier 2015)

Je découvre, un peu tard, Parov Stelar
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=flZZ7Sbwun0
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hhyqz23neCY
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l4hmAvNQN6o
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yVVfbpYn8Ic  etc

Si comme moi vous aimez danser ça pourrait vous plaire


----------



## aCLR (10 Janvier 2015)

Il y a souvent une perle pour animer un set electro.
Dans celui que j'écoute ce soir face à ma feuille blanche c'est Kölsch qui porte mes réflexions.

[youtube]HaXPNyaa8vU[/youtube]


----------



## gKatarn (18 Janvier 2015)

/mode "concert de brutal death metal" hier soir : je ne suis pas trop sourd ce matin


----------



## fedo (19 Janvier 2015)

c'est un peu pourri mais j'aime bien le riff de guitare:


----------



## bompi (20 Janvier 2015)

Keith Jarrett peut, à bien des égards, être agaçant. Mais j'adore ce disque, paisible et simple :


----------



## Moonwalker (21 Janvier 2015)

Erik Satie, l'intégrale par Jean-Joel Barbier.


----------



## Grug (21 Janvier 2015)

J'adore cette version.


----------



## bompi (21 Janvier 2015)

Planons un peu dans l'éther.


----------



## patlek (24 Janvier 2015)

Moi, je voudrais signaler, l' excellence du coffret "ultimate collection" d' Elmore James, pour un prix modique (7 euros), 3 CD de plus de 50 minutes (donc pas loin de 3 heures de musique), et du top de l' age d'or du blues.
Il est surtout connu pour sa version de "Dust my broom" (original de Robert Johnson) (Le titre est dans la BO du "loup de wall street"















Il est aussi connu pour avoir beaucoup utilisé le canevas de dust my broom, mais çà passe
(j' avais le vinyl qui apparait à la fin (avant de revendre tous mes vinyls)






Bref, moi, je recommande.


----------



## bompi (24 Janvier 2015)

Après la énième écoute de l'excellent "Live Transmisions" de System 7





On se décrasse les esgourdes avec le sympathique album court d'Aphex Twin, "Computer Controlled Acoustic Instruments Pt2 EP", sorti hier :


----------



## vovaisdead (26 Janvier 2015)

Ici.​


----------



## rabisse (27 Janvier 2015)




----------



## Berthold (27 Janvier 2015)

Rien de bien récent, mais pourquoi je me priverais ?


----------



## loustic (27 Janvier 2015)

Merci rabisse


----------



## bompi (27 Janvier 2015)

Changeons un peu de continent :


----------



## Romuald (27 Janvier 2015)

Mon itunes en mode aléatoire me joue ça pour le moment :







Et après ce sera ça :






​


----------



## rabisse (28 Janvier 2015)

Prochaine pleine lune, le 4 Février. :mooning:


----------



## vovaisdead (12 Février 2015)




----------



## vovaisdead (12 Février 2015)




----------



## Bigdidou (14 Février 2015)

Une reprise toute en douceur et toute en retenue de Waiting Around to Die, un bijou (popularisé il me semble parce que dans la BO de Breaking Bad).


----------



## fedo (14 Février 2015)

un petit souvenir screaming trees live avec un invité surprise tout jeune à l'époque !





une découverte récente, une australienne avec un nouveau single prometteur:


----------



## vovaisdead (19 Février 2015)




----------



## boninmi (25 Février 2015)

Superbe reprise il y a quelques minutes sur France 5 (C'est à vous) de "Say it ain't son Joe" par Murray Head seul avec sa guitare, pour le 40 ème anniversaire de la chanson.


----------



## Toum'aï (6 Mars 2015)




----------



## Moonwalker (6 Mars 2015)

Ah! Les Sparks. Que de souvenirs...


----------



## bompi (6 Mars 2015)

Le premier 45T qu'on m'a offert, durant une éprouvante convalescence. Un bon souvenir.


----------



## Toum'aï (6 Mars 2015)

Heureux de vous avoir fait plaisir, c'est passé cet aprem sur France inter...


----------



## Toum'aï (12 Mars 2015)

'tain, le pull du batteur !...


----------



## Moonwalker (12 Mars 2015)

Le chanteur ressemble à Frodon. 

J'ai eu une chemise comme celle du bassiste.


----------



## Toum'aï (12 Mars 2015)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Le chanteur ressemble à Frodon.



Il est australien... Un autre monde.


----------



## bompi (12 Mars 2015)

Pas loin de l'endroit où ça a été filmé.


----------



## Toum'aï (13 Mars 2015)




----------



## Toum'aï (15 Mars 2015)




----------



## Toum'aï (21 Mars 2015)

Ça vaut aussi pour l'assemblage d'extraits de films.


----------



## fedo (21 Mars 2015)

Déjà un nouvel album pour le Jon Spencer Blues Explosion 



vous pouvez l'écouter en intégralité ici.
je le trouve plus inspiré et pêchu que le précédent (AMHA).


----------



## Bigdidou (21 Mars 2015)

Mark Knopfler vient de sortir un nouvel album. Bien, Mais un peu ennuyeux, je trouve. Il commence vraiment à tourner en rond.
Du coup, j'ai réécouté un peu les autres, et y'a pas, celui avec Emmylou Harris, je l'aime bien, celui là...


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Mars 2015)




----------



## Berthold (29 Mars 2015)




----------



## loustic (29 Mars 2015)




----------



## Jura39 (29 Mars 2015)

Un peu d'acoustic  
c'est vieux mais j'adore


----------



## vovaisdead (31 Mars 2015)




----------



## vovaisdead (31 Mars 2015)

https://soundcloud.com/fuzz-club-records/triumph


----------



## vovaisdead (2 Avril 2015)




----------



## rabisse (2 Avril 2015)




----------



## Berthold (2 Avril 2015)

Robert Plant & the Strange sensation :

Mighty rearranger

Excellent, ceux qui aiment Plant ne peuvent pas être déçus. Un album à classer dans les très bons.


----------



## jpmiss (5 Avril 2015)




----------



## Bigdidou (5 Avril 2015)

Le dernier Blur, après plus de dix ans. J'aime beaucoup, mais je comprends qu'on soit mitigé...


----------



## rabisse (6 Avril 2015)

Beau.


----------



## rabisse (7 Avril 2015)

AhLavAache...


----------



## vovaisdead (8 Avril 2015)




----------



## Mobyduck (12 Avril 2015)




----------



## patlek (15 Avril 2015)

Des franco cubaines, jumelles (Et qu'y faudrait faire attentiion à pas les noyer!)


----------



## rabisse (16 Avril 2015)

Doïng... doïng doing... doing... doÏng...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Avril 2015)

Paradoxal et contradictoire ... Quand je me sens mal, au lieu d'écouter quelque chose de léger et de revigorant, je me jette sur *Rammstein* ... Il y a des moments où je ne me comprends plus moi-même !


----------



## loustic (20 Avril 2015)

Hello thebig !

Il n'est pas loin

le point

Godwin !


----------



## Romuald (20 Avril 2015)

@loustic : 
Petit rappel de la "loi" de Godwin : _Plus une discussion dure longtemps, plus la probabilité d’une comparaison impliquant les nazis ou Hitler s'approche de un_."

Perso je ne vois pas le rapport avec thebig.


----------



## Mobyduck (29 Avril 2015)




----------



## vovaisdead (30 Avril 2015)

: playloud :


----------



## rabisse (2 Mai 2015)




----------



## Romuald (2 Mai 2015)

Un peu de douceur dans ce monde de brutes :




Et puis histoire de retrouver vraiment la pêche :


----------



## Deleted member 111510 (10 Mai 2015)

Gros coup de blues




j'avais un peu oublié ce petit chef d'oeuvre de Spleen fatal, que je me suis pris en plein coeur hier soir en regardant The Americans, l'épisode 4 de la saison 3. Les années 80 (allez, disons la 2ème moitié des années 70 pour être plus précis) ou le début d'une ère interminable de désenchantement. Vivement qu'on en sorte enfin...


----------



## fedo (11 Mai 2015)

en attendant le nouvel album de Thee Oh Sees dans une semaine, un bon vieux morceau présent dans la série Breaking Bad:


----------



## vovaisdead (11 Mai 2015)

fedo a dit:


> en attendant le nouvel album de Thee Oh Sees dans une semaine, un bon vieux morceau présent dans la série Breaking Bad:






Très, très très bon Thee Oh Sees !!!!  merci !!!

Rebelotte :


----------



## rabisse (11 Mai 2015)

Thee Oh Sees.... hannnnnn !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Mai 2015)

Juste pour le clip que je trouve délicieusement ironique !


----------



## patlek (15 Mai 2015)

Ce week end, la question ne pose pas:






Et comme je suis sympa, et que je savais que les biog blues réagirait, 3 h 15 mn de BB King (Je laisse a l' appréciation du modo, mais le plus bel hommage que l' on puisse faire à BB King, c' est d' écouter sa musique, et de toute façon, j' effacerais les liens dans quelques jours)

http://www58.zippyshare.com/v/dOoxy529/file.html
http://www32.zippyshare.com/v/FE6nSFuo/file.html
http://www4.zippyshare.com/v/PHKDtf8l/file.html


----------



## Mobyduck (18 Mai 2015)




----------



## Toum'aï (22 Mai 2015)




----------



## Toum'aï (22 Mai 2015)

Un petit groupe qui a fait du bien au Havre et qui a bercé ma jeunesse, Ti Bob, presque mon voisin de palier... 






Et surtout Guy-Georges Gémy (GGG) à la guitare, une sorte de dieu ​


----------



## rabisse (23 Mai 2015)




----------



## momo-fr (23 Mai 2015)

​


----------



## momo-fr (23 Mai 2015)




----------



## rabisse (28 Mai 2015)

Hey... Love it and now repeat after me...


----------



## momo-fr (28 Mai 2015)

_L'ami Jimmy tout jeune batteur des Shtauss…
groupe Nantais éphémère produit par Closer dans les années 80._


----------



## Toum'aï (28 Mai 2015)

momo-fr a dit:


> _Shtauss…_
> _groupe Nantais éphémère produit par Closer dans les années 80._​



Closer grand label havrais


----------



## momo-fr (2 Juin 2015)

​


----------



## Ardienn (2 Juin 2015)

Un artiste assez peu connu aux influences Jazz / blues / trip hop / downtempo


----------



## rabisse (2 Juin 2015)

J.P.Rameau est un moteur diesel dont l'allumage spontané par injection de carburant et phénomène d'auto-inflammation dans la chambre de combustion est atteint grâce à un fort taux de compression. Des bougies de préchauffage sont utilisées pour permettre un meilleur démarrage du moteur à froid.


----------



## rabisse (2 Juin 2015)

Après le moulin file doux.


----------



## vovaisdead (2 Juin 2015)

Stabiliser le rotor.


----------



## Oyoel (2 Juin 2015)

Moi en ce moment, j'écoute la BO de Ori au boulot, c'est un jeu Xbox One/PC trop beau, et la BO l'est aussi.


----------



## boninmi (2 Juin 2015)

Oyoel a dit:


> Moi en ce moment, j'écoute la BO de Ori au boulot, c'est un jeu Xbox One/PC trop beau, et la BO l'est aussi.


Ah, tu es sur PC


----------



## momo-fr (4 Juin 2015)




----------



## Toum'aï (4 Juin 2015)

Pour ma part c'est A war is coming que j'aime bien, toujours avec ce gros son de basse...


----------



## Deleted member 111510 (9 Juin 2015)

L'accordéon subtil et élégant du très grand Tony Murena, compositeur du magnifique "Indifférence" (avec les frères Ferret à la guitare)




Du même, Passion, valse sublime.




Méprise





Dans la même veine, la même qualité et la même époque, Jo Privat, bien sûr :


----------



## thunderheart (11 Juin 2015)

"Pou pou pi dou wouahhhh" -.-


----------



## loustic (11 Juin 2015)

hb222222 a dit:


> L'accordéon subtil et élégant du très grand Tony Murena, compositeur du magnifique "Indifférence" (avec les frères Ferret à la guitare)


La même par Richard Galliano


----------



## Deleted member 111510 (12 Juin 2015)

Très différent. La forme du spectacle plaide peut-être en faveur de ce style là, virtuose et nerveux.
Après, je dois avouer que je connais plus le nom de Galliano que sa musique, peut-être assez différente de cet extrait ?
Bon, je garde mon baril de Tony Murena, dont je chéris la délicatesse et l'humble poésie, mais "des goûts et des couleurs" etc


----------



## momo-fr (12 Juin 2015)

​


----------



## rabisse (12 Juin 2015)

bis


----------



## yvos (13 Juin 2015)

En concert la semaine dernière au point FMR :

Pile






Total Babes en première partie :






Mercredi soir au Bataclan, L7, en tournée en europe pour payer ses factures. Une vieillerie :


----------



## Deleted member 111510 (13 Juin 2015)

Du vibraphone


----------



## Landros (15 Juin 2015)

J'écoute principalement du Post-Rock... avec toujours comme album préféré l'excellent "Key" de pg.lost


----------



## momo-fr (15 Juin 2015)

Vus hier soir, ils sont plus tout jeunes… mais quelle patate !!!


----------



## vovaisdead (16 Juin 2015)




----------



## momo-fr (16 Juin 2015)

​


----------



## Toum'aï (16 Juin 2015)

momo-fr a dit:


> Super rock Ausie



Ils se sont reformés pour un tour européen, ils étaient dimanche à Bordeaux...
Tu es allé au concert, c'était sympa ?


----------



## bompi (16 Juin 2015)

Notre Pierrot national, dont on célèbre le nonantième anniversaire ici et là :


----------



## rabisse (16 Juin 2015)




----------



## Landros (16 Juin 2015)




----------



## momo-fr (17 Juin 2015)

Dimanche on a écouté : Duck Duck Grey Duck + 999 + Flamin Groovies + Radio Birdman​


----------



## Deleted member 111510 (17 Juin 2015)

Bill Evans interprétant _What are you doing the rest of your life ?_
(Fender Rhodes et piano)


----------



## Moonwalker (17 Juin 2015)

Lalo Schifrin Towering Toccata


----------



## jpmiss (17 Juin 2015)




----------



## jpmiss (17 Juin 2015)

vovaisdead a dit:


>


Putain et dire que j'ai pas pu y aller!


----------



## momo-fr (17 Juin 2015)

Grandeur et surtout décadence…






  ​


----------



## bompi (18 Juin 2015)

Après une petite compilation de musiques de film de *Toru Takemitsu* :


qui donne (la compilation) une bonne idée de la richesse de la palette de ce compositeur,
un peu de dépaysement local, si je puis dire, avec *Forêt Profonde*, de *Francis Dhomont* :


----------



## rabisse (22 Juin 2015)




----------



## Jura39 (28 Juin 2015)




----------



## Romuald (28 Juin 2015)




----------



## patlek (28 Juin 2015)

C'est apres midi, j' ai écouté Barbara Dane.

Peu connue, pourtant en regardant un peu, il y aurait une magnifique compilation, un double CD a faire blues / gospel / folk






J' aime beaucoup ce morceau;


----------



## patlek (28 Juin 2015)

A noter une belle présentation sur FIP

http://barbaradane.fipradio.fr/


----------



## momo-fr (29 Juin 2015)




----------



## momo-fr (29 Juin 2015)




----------



## bompi (3 Juillet 2015)

Un peu d'_ambient_ avec la sympathique compilation Air Texture Vol. IV :



et on enchaîne (pour se rafraîchir ?) sur des pièces orchestrales de Johan Halvorsen :


Rien de sublissime mais c'est vraiment plaisant.


----------



## boninmi (3 Juillet 2015)

bompi a dit:


> Un peu d'_ambient_ avec la sympathique compilation Air Texture Vol. IV :
> et on enchaîne (pour se rafraîchir ?) sur des pièces orchestrales de Johan Halvorsen :
> Rien de sublissime mais c'est vraiment plaisant.


Elle est pas un peu grande ta pub, bompi ?


----------



## bompi (3 Juillet 2015)

Bin... j'avais pas plus petit. En même temps, je doute qu'elle soit très efficace  [qui se soucie d'un obscur compositeur norvégien, dans des pièces dirigées par un prolifique chef estonien ?]
ET puis, après tout, une image de neige, ça rafraîchit, non ?


----------



## momo-fr (3 Juillet 2015)

Ça pète la rétine oui…


----------



## vovaisdead (7 Juillet 2015)

shot by both sides !


----------



## rabisse (7 Juillet 2015)




----------



## vovaisdead (8 Juillet 2015)




----------



## rabisse (9 Juillet 2015)

Le disquaire s'appelait "King Bee" De bon matin, à l'ouverture des cartons, on était déjà là.
Bon millésime, vieillit bien.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Juillet 2015)




----------



## bompi (15 Juillet 2015)

Les 6 symphonies de Carl Nielsen, dirigées par Paavo Berglund. Nielsen n'est pas très couru dans nos contrées mais il mérite qu'on s'y intéresse (et à son concerto pour violon aussi).


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Juillet 2015)

Tonique et rafraîchissant  ... 
L'association de "Martha and the Vandellas" et de la Mustang 1965 ... arghhh !!!!!


----------



## vovaisdead (23 Juillet 2015)




----------



## Deleted member 111510 (24 Juillet 2015)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Tonique et rafraîchissant  ...
> L'association de "Martha and the Vandellas" et de la Mustang 1965 ... arghhh !!!!!





Dans un autre genre, ce que j'écoutais en arrivant sur le fil :




Et puis bien sûr




r


----------



## Deleted member 111510 (24 Juillet 2015)

Allez, encore deux autres


----------



## aCLR (2 Août 2015)

Je viens de passer la soirée à bosser avec _The melody at night, with you_ de Keith Jarrett_,_ un régal.


----------



## Deleted member 111510 (6 Août 2015)

Rhââââ Lovely


----------



## aCLR (10 Août 2015)

Suis tombé sur ce morceau dans la compil' nova 24H






Vers 01:30 j'ai l'impression qu'ils ont samplé Richard D James_._


----------



## bompi (12 Août 2015)

Ça ressemble, disons. Du coup j'ai re-regardé Windowlicker.





Hilarant (avant la musique). Jouissif (quand commence la musique).
Ce gars est génial.

[et les deux derniers albums d'Aphex Twin des bijoux (déglingués)]


----------



## aCLR (12 Août 2015)

bompi a dit:


> [et les deux derniers albums d'Aphex Twin des bijoux (déglingués)]


Pas encore eu le plaisir d'écouter en entier le dernier.


----------



## Bigdidou (15 Août 2015)

Je découvre avec un certain étonnement qu'on à rééditer toute sa discographie, il t'a un certain temps déjà.
C'est extrêmement dispensable sur le plan musical, mais, bon, 35 ans après le contenu n'a pas pris une ride. Mais c'est tout le charme de la grande poésie.


----------



## Mobyduck (18 Août 2015)




----------



## Mobyduck (21 Août 2015)




----------



## momo-fr (26 Août 2015)

Les Magnetix en concert gratuit aux Vivres de l'Art demain soir à Bordeaux.
DEAD GHOSTS + MAGNETIX + PAN + RADIATOR + VICIOUS SOUL (DJ SET)

​


----------



## Deleted member 111510 (27 Août 2015)




----------



## Mobyduck (28 Août 2015)




----------



## Bigdidou (29 Août 2015)

Vous faites comme voulez, mais moi je pense que c'est à se procurer d'urgence, comme le reste de l'album, d'ailleurs


----------



## vovaisdead (2 Septembre 2015)

:style: :king: :style:


----------



## rabisse (4 Septembre 2015)

Ohlalà Vova!

A rebours de 2017, retour sur l'apogée dérégulé du crétinisme à crête et à poil sur les pattes de 77.
De ces temps déséspérants me donnent envie.
Just fuck off.


----------



## fedo (12 Septembre 2015)

la meilleure chose True Detective saison 2:








comme le dit Nick Cave dans la chanson "it is not gold", et ce, dès la fin du 1er épisode...


----------



## Mobyduck (18 Septembre 2015)




----------



## Toum'aï (24 Septembre 2015)

Lights of my town


----------



## momo-fr (25 Septembre 2015)

rabisse a dit:


> A rebours de 2017, retour sur l'apogée dérégulé du crétinisme à crête et à poil sur les pattes de 77.


----------



## momo-fr (26 Septembre 2015)

Break…






  ​


----------



## hrurussia (27 Septembre 2015)

Même pas honte 





​


----------



## Moonwalker (28 Septembre 2015)

C'est le soir ou jamais


----------



## Toum'aï (30 Septembre 2015)




----------



## momo-fr (30 Septembre 2015)




----------



## rabisse (1 Octobre 2015)

parenthèse enchantée


----------



## Toum'aï (2 Octobre 2015)

momo-fr a dit:


> The Ruts


Malcolm Owen, le chanteur, qui a failli faire partie du Club des 27 puisqu'il est mort à 25 ans... Pas longtemps après ce concert d'ailleurs.


----------



## patlek (2 Octobre 2015)

"the ruts" 


Et a ne pas confondre avec "The rutles"


----------



## rabisse (9 Octobre 2015)




----------



## Toum'aï (9 Octobre 2015)

C'est à lui qu'on aurait dû demander de faire la BO du prochain James Bond


----------



## momo-fr (9 Octobre 2015)

The must and the best is *Lalo Shifrin* with Harry…






and with Bullit…






  ​


----------



## rabisse (9 Octobre 2015)

nan.
Example.


----------



## Romuald (9 Octobre 2015)

Non plus  
Exemple aussi :


----------



## rabisse (9 Octobre 2015)

huhuhu


----------



## Deleted member 111510 (10 Octobre 2015)

Une de ces chansons qui ont décroché un morceau d'éternité, qu'elles emportent dans leur course sans fin,
_le Sud_ cosmique et immortel de Nino Ferrer


----------



## Toum'aï (13 Octobre 2015)

Je viens d'entendre ça à la radio, pas mal


----------



## bompi (13 Octobre 2015)

Quelque chose de frais (ah ah ah) : *Fridge Trax Plus* de _*General Magic & Pita*_.
La douce musique du réfrigérateur, au plus près...

_*




*_​


----------



## momo-fr (13 Octobre 2015)

Tara King…  






​


----------



## Romuald (13 Octobre 2015)

C'est pas Tara King, c'est Madame Emma Peel.


----------



## bompi (13 Octobre 2015)

La classe, quoi. [ça m'a fait tout bizarre de la voir dans Game of Thrones].


----------



## momo-fr (13 Octobre 2015)

Romuald a dit:


> C'est pas Tara King, c'est Madame Emma Peel.


Tu as raison, j'ai confondu Diana Rigg





Et Linda Thorson





Plus délurée à mon goût…


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Octobre 2015)

Que ce soit l'une ou l'autre n'empêche que cette excellente série n'a pas pris une ride.


----------



## bompi (14 Octobre 2015)

_Indeed_. Je les ai tous regardés en VO pendant l'été. _Superb !_
Acteurs, dialogues, décors, ton général (humour et sadisme _so british_), tout est au poil.
Les saisons avec Honor Blackman et Joanna Lumley sont nettement inférieures.


----------



## momo-fr (14 Octobre 2015)

Petit Vodo alias Sébastien Chevalier dans ses œuvres






  ​


----------



## Deleted member 111510 (15 Octobre 2015)

J'ai découvert il y a peu une version inédite de Five Hundred Miles / J'entends Siffler le Train interprêtée par... Serge Gainsbourg




Je pouvais t'imaginer, toute seule abandonnée, sur le quai dans la cohue des au revoir...
et j'entends siffler le train...
Paroles françaises de Jacques Plante (la Bohême, les Comédiens, Santiano etc)


----------



## Mboum (15 Octobre 2015)

Bonjour tout ceci est assez commun, facile et superficiel.


----------



## momo-fr (16 Octobre 2015)

A Bordeaux au Bootleg ce soir…

Et bientôt… le 18 au soir…


----------



## Toum'aï (21 Octobre 2015)

Une expo sur le rock havrais et les groupes qui sont venus en concert (pas que du petit)... 

Y a même une photo que j'ai prise dans les années 80 (à 3 mn) 






Musique : The Guttersnipes "I don't want to hurt" / Electric Shock Treatment "Dance alone" / Passion Killers "Break out"​


----------



## momo-fr (23 Octobre 2015)

_Spécial guest Fatrice Éboué_

__​


----------



## Toum'aï (23 Octobre 2015)

Toi tu écoutes France inter  
Au boulot


----------



## bompi (24 Octobre 2015)

Après les dernières sorties de *System 7* / *Mirror System*, respectivement *X-Port* et *N-Port* :






trance pour le premier, plus calme pour le second,
suivis d'un bon *Martial Solal* :


dont je ne me lasse pas,
on enchaîne sur une techno guimbarde (si si), *The Loud Silence* de *Donato Dozzy* :


puis, après un détour au *GRM* avec *Iannis Xenakis *:


on en arrive à l'excellent *Caracal* de *Disclosure* (méchamment groovy) :



Une bonne soirée, quoi.


----------



## bompi (15 Novembre 2015)

En ces temps lamentables, je trouve un certain réconfort à écouter des pièces d'un compositeur tchèque, Erwin Schulhoff, victime d'autres criminels.
Sa musique était répertoriée parmi la musique dégénérée (Entartete Musik) par les Nazis, pour tout plein de motifs dont, entre autres, la judéité du compositeur et son goût prononcé pour le jazz...

Bref. J'aime cette musique et elle mérite largement sa seconde chance. En fin de cet album, on trouve des pièces pour piano interprétées par Schulhoff lui-même, élégantes et vives.


----------



## Toum'aï (16 Novembre 2015)

J'aurais bien posté Rock the Casbah des Clash mais tout ce que j'ai trouvé est blindé de pubs... 

En tous cas, fuck Daesh


----------



## rabisse (20 Novembre 2015)

Mazette de saperlipopette de bordel de merde.


----------



## o0pik (21 Novembre 2015)

Pour ma part c'est de la witch house


----------



## momo-fr (21 Novembre 2015)

Fuck la dech…






  

_Fuck la pub…_​


----------



## bompi (21 Novembre 2015)

Bin là, je suis en train de lire le récit des événements de cette dernière semaine tout en écoutant l'adagio pour corde de Samuel Barber (New York Philharmonic dirigé par Leonard Bernstein).
Pas la meilleure idée avec ce temps de saison...


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (21 Novembre 2015)

Moi c'est ceci qui me remonte le moral par les temps qui courent :


----------



## Toum'aï (13 Décembre 2015)

Comment ressortir la moto qu'on a dans la tête...


----------



## Bigdidou (13 Décembre 2015)

Du concentré d'émotion pure


----------



## Romuald (13 Décembre 2015)

​


Bigdidou a dit:


> Du concentré d'émotion pure


Du bon vrai Pink Floyd, sans plus.

Mon concentré d'émotion pure à moi que j'ai c'est plus ça :





Mais je n'oblige personne


----------



## bompi (14 Décembre 2015)

Non. Mais là, tu peux m'obliger... 

Mais aujourd'hui, toujours dans le piano, c'était ça :


puis ça :


Et comme disait Bourvil dans une admirable mélodie : "... et c'était bien..."

Juste avant, j'écoutais une autre Maki, Miss Maki Nomiya la délicieuse chanteuse de Pizzicato Five, dans un album récent :


----------



## Moonwalker (15 Décembre 2015)

bompi a dit:


> En ces temps lamentables, je trouve un certain réconfort à écouter des pièces d'un compositeur tchèque, Erwin Schulhoff, victime d'autres criminels.
> Sa musique était répertoriée parmi la musique dégénérée (Entartete Musik) par les Nazis, pour tout plein de motifs dont, entre autres, la judéité du compositeur et son goût prononcé pour le jazz...
> 
> Bref. J'aime cette musique et elle mérite largement sa seconde chance. En fin de cet album, on trouve des pièces pour piano interprétées par Schulhoff lui-même, élégantes et vives.


Hum. Je ne connais pas.

Comme j'ai toujours trouvé que les nazis avaient très bon goût* en matière d'art et de littérature, ça me semble intéressant d'aller y voir de plus près.


* généralement, j'apprécie tout ce qu'ils détestaient. Et je ne fais pas exprès.


----------



## bompi (19 Décembre 2015)

Histoire de se faire plaisir, l'album _*Yes!*_ de *Julie Fuchs* est très réussi. Même si le récital est varié, ça donne entre autres choses envie de revoir des opérettes de Maurice Yvain (ne serait-ce que le beau film de Resnais) :



Ensuite, je suis passé à nettement moins guilleret avec les _*24 Préludes Op. 28*_ de *Chopin* (accompagnés d'une magnifique Berceuse) par *Nelson Goerner* ; là encore très beau récital :



Enfin, dans un genre, euh..., différent, mais _vraiment_ beaucoup plus sombre, une compilation de *Richie Hawtin* (_aka_ *Plastikman* parmi d'autres pseudos), _*From My Mind To Yours*_ ; c'est parfois assez radical :


----------



## Moonwalker (19 Décembre 2015)

En ce moment, je passe de ça






à ça


----------



## patlek (19 Décembre 2015)

Ce soir, c' était  Bobby Blue Bland


----------



## vovaisdead (21 Décembre 2015)




----------



## Bigdidou (22 Décembre 2015)

Retour aux fondamentaux du rock. Ça me donne des frissons tout partout.


----------



## Bigdidou (22 Décembre 2015)

Maintenant, questions frissons, de l'autre côté de la face du rock, la guitare de Gilmour, ça le fait aussi...
Des frissons stratosphériques.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Décembre 2015)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Retour aux fondamentaux du rock. Ça me donne des frissons tout partout.



Moi aussi ...  ... ça m'a ramené 45 ans en arrière à l'époque ou on avait créé un petit groupe de rock qui hantait les bals de la région ! ... Argh ! J'en suis encore tout ému !


----------



## Deleted member 111510 (25 Décembre 2015)

(dble post)


----------



## Deleted member 111510 (25 Décembre 2015)

Pour danser devant le sapin












Quand vous aurez emballé mademoiselle Noëlle, appuyez sur Play ici :


----------



## momo-fr (25 Décembre 2015)

_Bonnes fêtes à toutes et tous…_​


----------



## bompi (25 Décembre 2015)

Je découvre (première écoute) le concerto pour piano nº2 de Nikos Skalkottas :


Beaucoup plus proche de l'École de Vienne que du sirtaki...
Le pianiste Geoffrey Douglas Madge est du genre virtuose effréné : il vous enchaîne les Études d'après Chopin de Godowski (qui les a rendues un peu plus ardues...) ou des pièces de Busoni comme si de rien n'était.


----------



## naas (29 Décembre 2015)

Bonjour les gens (ils) je reviens me ressourcer  
vivo is not dead as usual shall i say, you made my day.

respect monsieur bompi 

merci a tous et bonnes fetes
coté musique chez moi ?
juste les "troupes de demain" des vibrators plus un ou deux chvrches et un arvo part en passant


----------



## gKatarn (29 Décembre 2015)

Un petit "Aces of spades" de circonstance.


----------



## Deleted member 111510 (5 Janvier 2016)

Hé les filles !


----------



## Toum'aï (5 Janvier 2016)

Il y a des trucs comme ça qui chopent les oreilles immédiatement...


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (5 Janvier 2016)

Tant que c'est que les oreilles. 
Et ça ça vous parle? :


----------



## Toum'aï (5 Janvier 2016)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Tant que c'est que les oreilles.
> Et ça ça vous parle?


Les *ouilles aussi, mais plaisamment 
Quant aux spermos, dans l'album il y a les traction avant,(et haaann), mais elle est moins connue


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (5 Janvier 2016)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Les *ouilles aussi, mais plaisamment
> Quant aux spermos, dans l'album il y a les traction avant,(et haaann), mais elle est moins connue


Mais bien sûr que je connais. Et les vacanciers, etc...
J'ai eu la chance de le voir sur scène à la Baie de Singes à Cournon (63) il y a une quinzaine d'années.


----------



## Romuald (5 Janvier 2016)

Toum'aï a dit:


> il y a les traction avant


Avec leur moteur flottant...

Sinon, oué, j'aime bien Biby Bourelly.


----------



## thunderheart (11 Janvier 2016)




----------



## bompi (11 Janvier 2016)

Stravinsky par Boulez. Farpait.


----------



## momo-fr (12 Janvier 2016)

† 2016​


----------



## Toum'aï (12 Janvier 2016)

Le générique du film Seven ? Quand je l'ai entendu au ciné, j'ai pris une claque...


----------



## momo-fr (15 Janvier 2016)

Oui, ça fait partie d'une trilogie rassemblée sur cet album :





Avec Strangers When We Meet et Hallo Spaceboy
Réalisé avec Eno dont on retrouve la patte sonore je trouve…​


----------



## rabisse (15 Janvier 2016)

Bowie-Eno...


----------



## rabisse (18 Janvier 2016)

Amertume, aigreur d'estomac?






​


----------



## melaure (18 Janvier 2016)

Ha Deutsche Gramopphon, ça c'est de la "Deutsche Qualitat" !!!

Je ne suis pas trop classique en ce moment (plutôt Radio Jazz en allant au boulot) sauf pour le concert du Nouvel An bien sur ... Comme beaucoup j'ai ressorti mon anthologie DVD Bowie. Et puis vite revenu à mes classiques habituels : Jonsi/Sigur Rös, Enigma, Daft Punk, etc ... mais aussi quelques excellents remix des sites amigaremix et c64remix, que j'apprécie en tant qu'ancien du monde Commodore (ha nostalgie ...)


----------



## momo-fr (18 Janvier 2016)

​


----------



## Deleted member 111510 (19 Janvier 2016)

Où est passé le pognon ? 




Ce sera l'hymne de l'année 2016


----------



## vovaisdead (21 Janvier 2016)

rabisse a dit:


> Amertume, aigreur d'estomac?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## vovaisdead (21 Janvier 2016)

…. :d : p


sinon mon mescal cuvée 2014


----------



## Arlequin (21 Janvier 2016)




----------



## loustic (21 Janvier 2016)

Pour souffler un peu


----------



## Arlequin (21 Janvier 2016)




----------



## Arlequin (21 Janvier 2016)




----------



## Arlequin (21 Janvier 2016)




----------



## Arlequin (21 Janvier 2016)

hallucinant & entêtant


----------



## Arlequin (21 Janvier 2016)

une dernière, et aux plumes


----------



## HalfTeh23 (22 Janvier 2016)

Un groupe que je viens de découvrir (hélas que maintenant), je le trouve absolument génial.


----------



## Moonwalker (22 Janvier 2016)

Tss. Tss. Je vien*s*. Comme dans "Je vais et je viens entre tes reins".


----------



## HalfTeh23 (22 Janvier 2016)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Tss. Tss. Je vien*s*. Comme dans "Je vais et je viens entre tes reins".


Ouais, enfin bon, quand je vois l'écriture de certaines personnes mon âge (aikritur kikoo jenr sa), je pense que je ne m'en sors pas si mal. Même si il y aurais certains points à revoir. (ceci dit, je me fis au correcteur d'orthographe de Safari, mais bon)


----------



## Moonwalker (22 Janvier 2016)




----------



## fedo (24 Janvier 2016)

le nouvel album de SAVAGES:




Il vient de sortir et il est très bon à mon goût.


----------



## boninmi (24 Janvier 2016)

Il l'a chantée hier soir à Grenoble de façon beaucoup plus prenante.


----------



## momo-fr (29 Janvier 2016)

En concert à la Rock School Barbey Bordeaux le 28 février prochain…






​


----------



## Romuald (31 Janvier 2016)

Regression vers l'adolescence lors d'un dimanche gris et moche... Ca fait du bien . La musique, elle, n'a pas pris trop de rides.


----------



## vovaisdead (2 Février 2016)




----------



## Jura39 (3 Février 2016)




----------



## aCLR (3 Février 2016)

Romuald a dit:


> Regression vers l'adolescence


En ce moment c'est avec la petite Sinéad O'Connor et son premier album _The lion and the cobra_ que j'y replonge !


----------



## rabisse (3 Février 2016)

Bring on the night, The Cor...  The Police.


----------



## momo-fr (5 Février 2016)




----------



## rabisse (6 Février 2016)




----------



## bompi (6 Février 2016)

*The Future Sound Of London*
*Environments vol. 3*


----------



## Arlequin (8 Février 2016)




----------



## momo-fr (9 Février 2016)

Des Palois… si si…​


----------



## rabisse (10 Février 2016)

Boîte de distribribution:5G2,5mm/IN:5×(32A,3P+N+T)fiche+câble. 





​


----------



## bompi (10 Février 2016)

L'excellente BO de *Insomnia* (l'original) par *Biosphere*. C'est nordique, _ambiant _en diable et légèrement déprimé/déprimant. Tout ce que j'aime.


----------



## Deleted member 111510 (11 Février 2016)




----------



## Toum'aï (11 Février 2016)




----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Février 2016)

Une de mes chouchoutes !


----------



## momo-fr (11 Février 2016)




----------



## fedo (13 Février 2016)

une improbable mais très réussie reprise cowboyesque d'I feel you de Depeche Mode:
https://soundcloud.com/with_lions/w...der-x-omar-rodriguez-lopez-i-feel-you/s-7CjT5


une aimable collaboration d'Omar Rodriguez Lopez que l'on reverra bientôt en tournée avec At The Drive-in


----------



## Toum'aï (16 Février 2016)




----------



## Deleted member 111510 (16 Février 2016)

Toum'aï a dit:


>



Ce sera le tube de l'année 
De New-York à Pékin y aura plus de sous

J'avais oublié que Ricet Barrier c'était aussi





Toum'aï tu nous la chanterais celle là ?


----------



## momo-fr (19 Février 2016)

​


----------



## Romuald (19 Février 2016)

@momo-fr : Je prefère l'original...

13 minutes pour calmer ma tachycardie  : 





Stevie Ray Vaughan Tin Pan Alley (with Johnny Copeland) ​


----------



## Arlequin (20 Février 2016)




----------



## vovaisdead (23 Février 2016)




----------



## bompi (23 Février 2016)

Un récital de Natacha Kudritskaya. Du très classique (Debussy, Ravel, Fauré) avec quelques pièces moins attendues (Abel Decaux) :


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Février 2016)

J'ai découvert cette pépite il y a peu grâce à l'émission " Personne ne bouge " sur Arte, consacrée à Serge Gainsbourg.

Le moins qu'on puisse dire est que le sens second de cette chanson est plus explicite que celles des Sucettes que France Gall a chanté pendant des années sans comprendre le sens caché des paroles.


----------



## momo-fr (25 Février 2016)

Même époque et groupes vus au hasard des concerts… nostalgie…​


----------



## momo-fr (29 Février 2016)

En intro des Savages hier soir à Barbey… ça décoiffe façon primale !​


----------



## vovaisdead (1 Mars 2016)

​


----------



## momo-fr (1 Mars 2016)

Autre interprétation, autre atmosphère… les mots sont presque les mêmes…​


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (1 Mars 2016)

Enfin un soutien à la loi El Khomri. Elle en a bien besoin la pauvre Myriam :


----------



## thebiglebowsky (3 Mars 2016)




----------



## Romuald (3 Mars 2016)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


>


Copieur !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (3 Mars 2016)

Romuald a dit:


> Copieur !



 ... Au moins nous avons bon goût !


----------



## momo-fr (3 Mars 2016)

*Copie…*






  ​


----------



## Romuald (3 Mars 2016)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ... Au moins nous avons bon goût !


Il est, n'est-il pas ?


----------



## vovaisdead (8 Mars 2016)




----------



## vovaisdead (8 Mars 2016)




----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Mars 2016)

L'histoire du rock en 14 minutes ... Un medley sympa et bien fait !


----------



## bompi (10 Mars 2016)

Disons que c'est pas mal quand on aime les guitares, les cheveux longs et l'insondable vulgarité des années 70 et 80 (j'ai craqué avant la fin).


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (10 Mars 2016)

Tiens un sujet triste :


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Mars 2016)

bompi a dit:


> ... et l'insondable vulgarité des années 70 et 80  ...



Parce que c'est mieux maintenant, tu trouves ???


----------



## bompi (10 Mars 2016)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Parce que c'est mieux maintenant, tu trouves ???


Je n’ai pas dit ça, m’sieur.
La vulgarité est toujours là (c’est une constante humaine, on va dire) mais c’est plutôt le look désastreux que je trouve navrant. Et, pour moi, les années 70/80 l’emportent en hideur sur les années qui les précèdent comme celles qui les suivent.
Mais c’est sans doute aussi parce que je m’efforce d’éviter, donc connais moins, les débilités actuelles.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (10 Mars 2016)

bompi a dit:


> Je n’ai pas dit ça, m’sieur.
> pour moi, les années 70/80 l’emportent en hideur sur les années qui les précèdent comme celles qui les suivent.



je trouve que les 70s c'était déluré et pas vraiment de bon gout mais question vulgos les 80s ont la palme. 
les 60s étaient classes.
après ça dépend des pays : en france les gens sont souvent en noir surtout depuis les années 90, y compris en été et je trouve ça lugubre si tu compares aux espagnols où il y a beaucoup plus de couleurs.


----------



## bompi (10 Mars 2016)

Le Chardon a dit:


> je trouve que les 70s c'était déluré et pas vraiment de bon gout mais question vulgos les 80s ont la palme.
> les 60s étaient classes.
> après ça dépend des pays : en france les gens sont souvent en noir surtout depuis les années 90, y compris en été et je trouve ça lugubre si tu compares aux espagnols où il y a beaucoup plus de couleurs.


Le noir, le lugubre et tout ça, ça me convient, avec une couleur un peu vive : étant daltonien, ça me facilite nettement la vie !


----------



## vovaisdead (10 Mars 2016)

50's


----------



## momo-fr (11 Mars 2016)

​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Mars 2016)

Attention : pas pour bompi !!!!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Mars 2016)

ça sonne comme la BO d'un film de boules ! 

plus kitchouille vulgos années 80 c'est impossible !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Mars 2016)

Le Chardon a dit:


> plus kitchouille vulgos années 80 c'est impossible !



D'où mon avertissement pour bompi !!!!! ... Je ne voulais pas être tenu pour responsable d'un malaise éventuel !


----------



## Deleted member 111510 (12 Mars 2016)

Pour la musique de Xavier Cugat, la chica Abbe Lane, et cette robe incroyable


----------



## bompi (14 Mars 2016)

Le Chardon a dit:


> ça sonne comme la BO d'un film de boules !
> 
> plus kitchouille vulgos années 80 c'est impossible !


Je confirme ! 
Je ne me souvenais pas de l'existence de ce ... Whitesnake. Je ne m'en portais pas plus mal, d'ailleurs. 

Du coup j'ai aussi réécouté BOC : je ne me souvenais plus que ce succès était d'eux. Quant à Led Zep... chaque fois c'est pareil : je me dis que c'est cool pendant une trentaine de seconde et après, hop! je passe à autre chose.

Allez, les derniers en date :
Laboratoire Mix V1 de Laurent Garnier [pas terrible mais bon, on ne peut pas gagner à tous les coups]




Wireless de Luke Slater : bonne techno, pas géniale mais bien réalisée, surtout la conclusion



N+X  de System 7 et Mirror System [ça, c'est cool, trance, c'est bien comme tout]



Fridge Trax Plus de General Magic & Pita [faire de la musique avec un réfrigérateur : j'en rêvais... et le résultat est probant]



Circonstances/Variations 1-4 de Lena [ça, c'est bien ; il faut aimer l'électroacoustique et ce qui gravite autour]


----------



## momo-fr (15 Mars 2016)




----------



## boninmi (17 Mars 2016)




----------



## anntraxh (17 Mars 2016)




----------



## momo-fr (18 Mars 2016)




----------



## bompi (18 Mars 2016)

Un clip sympa. Je n'aime pas trop Robin Schulz. Encore moins Francesco Yates. Mais j'ai dû écouter ce morceau une vingtaine de fois en deux semaines... Allez comprendre


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Mars 2016)

bompi a dit:


> Un clip sympa. Je n'aime pas trop Robin Schulz. Encore moins Francesco Yates. Mais j'ai dû écouter ce morceau une vingtaine de fois en deux semaines... Allez comprendre



Vivifiant et clip déjanté ... J'aime !


----------



## momo-fr (19 Mars 2016)

​


----------



## Bigdidou (19 Mars 2016)

Une découverte au hasard du streaming. Un petit bijou, je trouve.


----------



## Bigdidou (19 Mars 2016)

Sinon, un petit exemple de "l'insondable vulgarité des années 70 et 80"...





Un des meilleurs &albums de tous les temps...


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (19 Mars 2016)

Hello.

Vu hier soir. Super


----------



## vovaisdead (23 Mars 2016)




----------



## rabisse (29 Mars 2016)

The magic key... bah ça marche... 
Rentre dans le cerveau sans effraction.

*



*​*
*


----------



## Deleted member 111510 (1 Avril 2016)

François de Roubaix






Ca me fait penser que Robbie Williams a repris le thème avec Love Supreme
Ici devant des dizaines de milliers de chattes humides




Triomphe de Will + penisneid

On voit que Osez le féminisme et les Chiennes de garde ont quand même servi à quelque chose, parce que le Chippendale est audible tout de même.
Les Beatles, même habillés, ne pouvaient pas jouer sans avoir la bande son des Oiseaux non stop en fond sonore.
Lâcher de dindes à Melbourne ici (1mn 52s) :


----------



## bompi (1 Avril 2016)

*Jean-François Dandrieu* : _*Premier Livre de Clavecin*_, interprété par Brigitte Haudebourg (_clavecin_)


----------



## silvio (4 Avril 2016)

Ma chouchoutte du moment


----------



## vovaisdead (5 Avril 2016)

Natalie.....   Miammmmmmm .... 

-----


----------



## Moonwalker (9 Avril 2016)

Quelques Trios au petit déjeuné et voilà la journée lancée.


----------



## HalfTeh23 (12 Avril 2016)

Musique du moment ^o^:


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Avril 2016)

hb222222 a dit:


> Ca me fait penser que Robbie Williams a repris le thème avec Love Supreme
> Ici devant des dizaines de milliers de chattes humides



elles peuvent toujours se brosser car il est 100% gay ce gars ! 

je passe presque jamais ici. J'y connais que dalle en musique. Je prend au hasard de ce que mon entourage ou mon vagabondage sur le net me conseille ou me suggère.
voici deux choses que j'écoute de temps en temps, depuis assez longtemps. 
ça me plait bien : voila je sais pas vous en dire plus.






je vous en voudrais pas d'aller au bout : la grande oum kalthoum pouvait chanter des heures d'afilée ! 






j'adore cette musique mais le film, je l'ai vu il y a longtemps et j'ai trouvé ça très très emmerdant !  je sais ça fait beauf de dire ça ! il parait qu'il faut dire qu'on adôôôôôôre auprès des "gens biens" !


----------



## Moonwalker (13 Avril 2016)

Le Chardon a dit:


> elles peuvent toujours se brosser car il est 100% gay ce gars !
> 
> je passe presque jamais ici. J'y connais que dalle en musique. Je prend au hasard de ce que mon entourage ou mon vagabondage sur le net me conseille ou me suggère.
> voici deux choses que j'écoute de temps en temps, depuis assez longtemps.
> ...



Les "gens biens" je m'en contre-fiche.

On peut ne pas aimer _Le mépris_ de Godard, un type qui sait par ailleurs être méprisant quand il faut et avec qui il faut.

M'enfin, je me suis acheté le DVD il y a quelques temps de cela et j'ai beaucoup aimé, encore une fois. J'aime ce film, les fesses de Brigitte, les jambes de Brigitte, les seins de Brigitte, etc. J'aime le cinéma de Godard, _Pierrot le Fou_, _À bout de souffle_, _Alpha ville_, _Made in USA_, _Je vous salue Marie_, etc. Et ceux que ça dérange tant pis pour eux. 

Sinon, la musique de Georges Delerue est superbe. Il a aussi fait celle de _Platoon_ de Oliver Stone, une adaptation de Samuel Barber, et celle de _Dien Bien Phu_ de Schoendoerffer. Poignante.


----------



## vovaisdead (14 Avril 2016)

not mine.


----------



## bompi (14 Avril 2016)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Les "gens biens" je m'en contre-fiche.
> 
> On peut ne pas aimer _Le mépris_ de Godard, un type qui sait par ailleurs être méprisant quand il faut et avec qui il faut.
> 
> ...


+1 sur Godard
*Le Mépris* est un film assez classique, finalement, avec une lumière splendide, des acteurs splendides (Bardot est parfaite, Piccoli ne l'est pas moins et je suis toujours ému à la vision de Fritz Lang...)

+1 sur Delerue : il a le chic du thème entêtant qui résiste à l'usure du temps.

Du coup je viens de re-regarder quelques scènes et la magie opère toujours sur moi.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Avril 2016)




----------



## bompi (17 Avril 2016)

Après le volume 1 et avant le volume 3, le volume 2 des sonates de *Joseph Haydn* par *Alain Planès*. 
Haydn est évidemment célèbre mais un peu dans l'ombre d'autres compositeurs, dont un autre Autrichien mort assez jeune. Et c'est dommage : sa musique est d'une grande élégance et ses sonates, notamment, sont splendides.


----------



## Jura39 (18 Avril 2016)

J'adore


----------



## Moonwalker (22 Avril 2016)

Dédicace à moi :


----------



## rabisse (27 Avril 2016)

J'ai quinze ans.


----------



## bompi (27 Avril 2016)

La dixième de Shosta. Ce qui m'amuse est que je l'ai beaucoup écoutée dirigée par Neeme Järvi (stakhanoviste de l'enregistrement qui m'a permis de découvrir de multiples compositeurs du Nord, pays baltes inclus) et là, c'est une version dirigée par un de ses fistons, Paavo Järvi.


----------



## Moonwalker (28 Avril 2016)

Ah! Neeme Järvi. J'ai plusieurs Sibelius avec le Göteborg et lui, les symphonies, les poèmes symphoniques, les ouvertures, etc.

Pour la dix de Chosta, j'ai deux Mravinski et une HvK, la dernière.

En ce moment c'est ça :





Version de 1981. Rien que le début du premier mouvement vaut l'écoute. Le thème d'introduction est amené avec une solennité et une puissance rarement égalée. J'ai plusieurs 9e par plusieurs chefs, aucun n'a jamais réussit (ou tenté) cela. Haitink a parfois une façon de rendre certains passages dans les œuvres comme personne avant lui, ni après. Même pas lui-même. Son enregistrement de 1963 est aux antipodes de celui-ci.

Autre exemple avec la 7e de Mahler, il y a dans le premier mouvement un thème aux cordes écrit dans un style typiquement straussien (de Richard Strauss, compositeur et chef, collègue et familier de Gustav Mahler). La plupart des chefs passent à côté ou n'insistent pas trop. Dans sa version de 1987 avec le même orchestre, Haitink n'hésite pas à forcer le trait. Encore un peu et on est dans le Rosenkavalier. Mais l'effet est de toute beauté. Il revient à plus d'orthodoxie quelques années après avec Berlin.

Les derniers enregistrements de Haitink avec le Concertgebouw dans les années 80 sont tous remarquables.


----------



## Deleted member 111510 (10 Mai 2016)

Deux mélodies, deux chansons, qui à chaque fois m'arrachent le coeur

*Les parapluies de Cherbourg*

Ici la très belle interprétation du pianiste Roberto Bravo :




(par contre les images *fermez les yeux !* dans le genre kitsch laid, le posteur a fait fort)

La chanson






*Mourir d'aimer*


----------



## Deleted member 111510 (13 Mai 2016)

What Are You Doing The Rest Of Your Life ? de Michel Legrand, interprété au piano par Bill Evans 






Et demain que feras tu de ta vie? La chanson en français par Stacey Kent


----------



## Deleted member 111510 (14 Mai 2016)

Daft Punk  _Instant Crush_

_



_


----------



## naas (31 Mai 2016)

Je viens de perdre ma bibliothèque iTunes, nonnes troppo , normal loy , imports sisters or mercy, And also the trees, alien sex fiends, Charles de goal, ....

Too bad


----------



## boninmi (1 Juin 2016)

naas a dit:


> Je viens de perdre ma bibliothèque iTunes, nonnes troppo , normal loy , imports sisters or mercy, And also the trees, alien sex fiends, Charles de goal, ....
> 
> Too bad


Et TM ? Et le clone CC ?


----------



## bompi (2 Juin 2016)

boninmi a dit:


> Et TM ? Et le clone CC ?


Je conseille plutôt le clone.


----------



## boninmi (2 Juin 2016)

bompi a dit:


> Je conseille plutôt le clone.


Peut-être a-t-il a été inondé ? Là, ça aurait été plutôt un des rares intérêts du cloud, quand on n'a pas d'étage dans la maison ...


----------



## naas (2 Juin 2016)

mon dd de sauvegarde a fait une chute d'un metre la semaine dernière, j'envisage le divorce car la femme de ma vie est la responsable, tm m'en fous, je suis un vieux donc CCC ça me va.
j'ai fait une recul des fichiers effacées les clusters ont un peu parlé, j'ai récupéré une 20ene d'albums.

Je suis trop dégouté, je viens de retrouver opera de nuit (13euros), also the trees, bauhaus (facile) young marble giant aussi 
le plus dur est de se souvenir de 25 ans de numérisation en fait.

ah tiens cramps, ce me revient, pfff trop pas bien comme experience, Dalis car pareil perdu, tones on tail c'est bon retrouvé.


----------



## naas (2 Juin 2016)

par exemple, dur à retrouver






ou ca


----------



## bompi (2 Juin 2016)

J'ai pas ça en stock... [les autres (les Cramps par exemple), je les ai revendus à une époque où je ne numérisais pas encore (quel idiot) mais je ne les écoutais déjà plus]

En ce moment, *Mason Bates* et *Michael Tilson Thomas* avec le *San Francisco Symphony* : _*Works for Orchestra*_.


Ce n'est pas transcendant mais c'est bien sympathique. J'aimerais que l'électronique soit plus présente. Le p'tit jeune maîtrise quand même pas mal l'orchestration.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Juin 2016)

Et hop ! Un petit run en Harley avant l'orage !


----------



## Jura39 (11 Juin 2016)




----------



## vovaisdead (21 Juin 2016)




----------



## bompi (22 Juin 2016)

La dernière livraison de *Autechre*, _*Elseq 1-5*_, une livraison de 4h en 5 parties (ou albums, si on veut).




Une musique hors du temps, hors des modes, très loin des sentiers battus. Entre musique concrète, musique électro-acoustique, ambient, techno, etc. Des morceaux franchement déconstruits et d'autres à la structure immédiatement perceptible.
Bref, c'est bien [enfin : j'aime, quoi ]


----------



## Deleted member 111510 (26 Juillet 2016)

Jamiroquai - Virtual Insanity
Funky prophétique *il y a 20 ans*







http://www.maxmilo.com/product_info.php?products_id=265
http://livre.fnac.com/a6475452/Marco-Della-Luna-Neuro-esclaves


----------



## HalfTeh23 (26 Juillet 2016)

Un peu de reggae au réveil.


----------



## momo-fr (26 Juillet 2016)

Vus au Big festival de Biarritz cette année…





















    ​


----------



## Mobyduck (26 Juillet 2016)




----------



## jogary (27 Juillet 2016)

Eternel devant l'éternel !   x 1 000 0000


----------



## Moonwalker (27 Juillet 2016)

jogary a dit:


> Eternel devant l'éternel !   x 1 000 0000


Superbe version.


----------



## HalfTeh23 (28 Juillet 2016)




----------



## patlek (28 Juillet 2016)

Un peu de Jazzzzzzzz...






9à le fait un peu penser a çà, que j' ai toujours aimé
(Ceci dit, la discographie de Mal Waldron, contient des disques qui ne sont pas toujours des réussites)


----------



## HalfTeh23 (29 Juillet 2016)

Musique de mon enfance xD (j'avais 4 ans quand l'album est sorti xD)


----------



## Mobyduck (29 Juillet 2016)




----------



## FlnY (1 Août 2016)




----------



## Mobyduck (1 Août 2016)




----------



## Moonwalker (2 Août 2016)

L'humeur du soir


----------



## Mobyduck (3 Août 2016)

Le Boss... intestable.


----------



## Mobyduck (4 Août 2016)




----------



## Mobyduck (5 Août 2016)




----------



## HalfTeh23 (6 Août 2016)

Envoyé de mon Redmi Note 3 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## vovaisdead (19 Août 2016)




----------



## Deleted member 111510 (20 Août 2016)

Un chanteur et compositeur russe (soviétique même) décédé depuis longtemps, que je découvre :
*Yan Frenkel *
La chanson s'appele _Août_





ça m'a foutu les poils quand je l'ai entendu hier.
En postant aujourd'hui je remarque en plus que l'enregistrement date de 1986. En revoyant les spectateurs je me dis que parmi eux des hommes et des femmes ont alors des fils ou des frères en Afghanistan alors qu'ils écoutent cette chanson funèbre* (qui date des années 60) ...

 https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yan_Frenkel

La même chanson enregistrée par Aida Vedischeva (idem, je découvre) dans les années 60.





Reverb de guitare et piano tout à fait semblable aux productions occidentales de la même période, ça fait un peu penser à Bang Bang de N. Sinatra du coup. Ils devraient nous faire un Kill Bill local les Russkofs, ils ont le sens du Tragique comme personne, des paysages et des espaces incroyables, des femmes fatales et des bandits affreux etc

* La chanson écrite et composée par Frankel évoque une histoire d'amour passée, mais par ailleurs le mois d'août a la réputation d'être un mois maudit en Russie (catastrophes en tout genre)


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Août 2016)

hb222222 a dit:


> En revoyant les spectateurs je me dis que parmi eux des hommes et des femmes ont alors des fils ou des frères en Afghanistan alors qu'ils écoutent cette chanson funèbre* (qui date des années 60) ...



il serait intéressant de savoir combien de personnes du public se sont pendues après la chanson... 

mème si la grosse majorité a du aller se torcher à la vodka après ! 
il leur fallait au moins ça après !

allez on va se faire une petite chanson sur l'urss qui va plaire aux bobos de macg


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Août 2016)

Le Chardou, je vous demande de vous arrêter avec ces chansons de Michel Sardon ! C'est insupportable !

D'ailleurs, je le demande même en italien.

Se pietà di me non senti,
giusto ciel, io morirò.
Tu da pace a' miei tormenti,
o quest'alma spirerò.






J'aime bien aussi l'interprétation de Natalie Dessay, plus sensible, plus délicate. Sauf qu'ici, il s'agit de Cléopâtre, de passion, de mort et de tourment... Un volcan prêt à exploser. Du surbaroque. Rien qui évoque la sensibilité romantique d'une fragile fleur des champs qui gémit doucement parce que son fiancé lui a posé un lapin. Je préfère donc la puissance dramatique de Magdalena Kozena. Lucia Popp dans la version en allemand du Münchener Philharmoniker, ça me donne juste envie d'envahir la Pologne.


----------



## Deleted member 111510 (21 Août 2016)

La pop élégante et tragique de Jacno, _Rectangle_
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wkjEVW1xp3Y





(En fait Groquick était un héros grec, mais la pub Nesquick ne pouvait pas montrer sa véritable fin aux petits enfants  (il serait mort dévoré par un banc de requins en 1979))


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (22 Août 2016)

Cratès a dit:


> Le Chardou, je vous demande de vous arrêter avec ces chansons de Michel Sardon ! C'est insupportable !



ah ! v'la un bobo socialo néo libéral qui débarque ! 
avec une telle volonté de censure ça ne peut ètre qu'un ancien mao fan de brice couturier !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Août 2016)

Petit hommage à Toots ...


----------



## momo-fr (25 Août 2016)




----------



## HalfTeh23 (25 Août 2016)




----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Août 2016)

un pote à qui je disais qu'en ce moment tout et tout le monde me fait iéch m'a conseillé ça pour me détendre :






je dois avouer que ça "décoince" !


----------



## bompi (28 Août 2016)

*The Black Dog* - _*Very Extended Play EP*_





Un excellent court album de remixes d'un des meilleurs groupes de techno, actif depuis plus de vingt ans. Moins inventif que Plaid (groupe cousin) ou Autechre, moins exigeant aussi, il n'en reste pas moins très plaisant.


----------



## HalfTeh23 (28 Août 2016)

Un rappeur de Rouen que j'ai découvert il y a quelques mois ^^


----------



## Elithewood (28 Août 2016)

Hello à tous,
voici donc notre dernier Clip toujours fait dans le salon, avec le budget qui couvre tout juste les litre de café 
Ce coup ci vous trouverez, des vaches, des tortillas, miley cyrus, des couleurs en pagaille, un astronaute, une navette spatiale, des danseuses sexy et meme un petit robot .. huhu

N'hésitez pas a commenter les copains


----------



## momo-fr (29 Août 2016)




----------



## HalfTeh23 (30 Août 2016)




----------



## Mobyduck (30 Août 2016)




----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Août 2016)

Pandicorn a dit:


> Musique de mon enfance xD (j'avais 4 ans quand l'album est sorti xD)



ah comme je comprend ton attachement aux premières notes de musiques entendus quand t'es tout minot !
moi la première chanson de mon enfance c'est celle la et j'avais 3 piges !






mais souvenir difficile car pendant la campagne présidentielle VGE avait promis de continuer l'exploitation de ce magnifique paquebot symbole de l'excellence des camarades travailleurs cgtistes des chantiers de l'atlantique. Et paf ! un an après avoir été élu le VGE il plante le paquebot. C'est donc à 3 ans que j'ai cessé de croire aux promesses des politiques. C'est dur de perdre ses illusions si jeune. Et par la mème occasion j'ai rendu ma carte des jeunesses giscardiennes que j'avais prise quand j'étais en crèche. Depuis je n'ai plus jamais repris une carte dans un parti politique.

pour me consoler l'année suivante mes parents m'ont emmené en vacances dans le connemara. 

donc à chaque fois que j'entend cette chanson c'est un grand mélange d'émotion, de joie et de regrets (et aussi de rejet viscéral de VGE).


----------



## Deleted member 111510 (31 Août 2016)

Ca me rappelle le coup de Florange cette histoire de promesse trahie, et puis aussi les illusions de cette classe politique fascinée par le modernisme, cette crédulité (au mieux) qu'ils ont vis à vis du technologisme hors-sol.
Combien de paysans, de marins et d'ouvriers ont-ils parmi leurs amis, leur famille, leurs connaissances ?
Et puis autre chose encore : le sens de l'honneur. Est-ce qu'ils ont jamais su ce que c'est ? Et la décence, la dignité ?
De vieux sales gosses.
Bref

Moi celle de Sardou qui m'avait marquée c'est la Maladie d'Amour, quelques années avant.




On est de la même génération, à 3 ou 4 ans prêt 

C'était quand même déjà sacrément désenchanté pour démarrer sa petite vie les années 70. Toutes ces chansons tragiques sur le divorce, les familles brisées, qu'on s'est mangé dans les oreilles  




+  Le téléphone pleure ("Tu es qui ? elle ne m'a jamais parlé de toi") + les Divorcés + Dis Lui etc...

Et puis la fin des 30 Glorieuses à 4 ans 

Et le Président au visage bizarre bouffi par la cortisone qui meure du cancer avant la fin de son mandat. 

Et comme tu l'as dit, voilà VGE qui arrive et coule le prestige national après nous l'avoir chanté. Leur longue et funeste pédagogie du _renoncement _commençait...
Des couards, des croque-morts, des losers, des petits garçons avides nos politiciens


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (31 Août 2016)

certains disent qu'ils lisent une pensée de pascal chaque jour, un verset d'évangile ou une maxime d'un philosophe.
pour moi rien de tout ça mais une chanson de michel sardou chaque jour.
michel éclaire ma vie chaque jour et guide mes pas sur les chemins difficiles de l'existence.

il a été un vrai prophète car toutes ses chansons ont anticipé les problèmes de société qui allaient se faire jour.

il est évident par exemple que "la folle du régiment" a prévu 20 ans avant la fin du service national.

et en ces temps de polémique sur le burkini je vous invite à réécouter cette chanson de michel écrite il y a déjà 30 ans :


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (31 Août 2016)

en cette journée de pré rentrée pour les profs je leur offre ce cadeau : "le bac G" de michel.

encore une fois michel s'illustre il y a 20 ans déjà par la pertinence de ses propos sur l'éducation. Quel prophète ce michel !
la chanson qui devrait inspirer tout ministre de l'EN qui a conscience de l'importance de sa fonction:


----------



## bompi (1 Septembre 2016)

*Matthias Veit* (piano) / *Micromania*. Assemblage hétéroclite de 85 miniatures pianistiques. Rien de transcendant _a priori_ mais, finalement, un plaisir certain à sauter de Bartók à Krenek en passant par Nielsen ou Jolivet. On retrouve des intouchables (J.S. Bach ou Schubert) et des peu connu(e)s (Dussek, Busoni, Tailleferre) et, sinon _tous_ les styles, ce qui est impossible, du moins un éventail assez épatant. En plus, si on a envie de jouer un peu, on peut s'amuser à essayer d'identifier les composteurs/trices, leur nationalité, leur époque etc.
En définitive, c'est vraiment très plaisant. Et en plus, c'est de la musique instrumentale (_soulagement_).


----------



## momo-fr (1 Septembre 2016)

​


----------



## Mobyduck (2 Septembre 2016)




----------



## Mobyduck (2 Septembre 2016)




----------



## Elithewood (4 Septembre 2016)

nobody les copains?


----------



## momo-fr (7 Septembre 2016)




----------



## silvio (9 Septembre 2016)

Retour des Stones Roses


----------



## silvio (9 Septembre 2016)

Je ne sais pas s'ils revendiquent l'héritage des précédents :


----------



## momo-fr (9 Septembre 2016)




----------



## Mobyduck (14 Septembre 2016)




----------



## momo-fr (15 Septembre 2016)

​


----------



## HalfTeh23 (18 Septembre 2016)




----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Septembre 2016)

40 ans avant le débat sur le souverainisme Michel les devançait tous !


----------



## Mobyduck (18 Septembre 2016)




----------



## momo-fr (18 Septembre 2016)

​


----------



## Toum'aï (19 Septembre 2016)

J'ai regardé le film "Les fils de l'homme" hier soir et y avait ça dans la BO


----------



## Mobyduck (19 Septembre 2016)




----------



## Moonwalker (20 Septembre 2016)

Saint-Jean l'Évangéliste sous acide, avec synthés et guitares. Toute une époque.


----------



## momo-fr (20 Septembre 2016)

​


----------



## HalfTeh23 (21 Septembre 2016)




----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (21 Septembre 2016)

Rock and roll will never die


----------



## Toum'aï (23 Septembre 2016)

Rock'n roll will never die !


----------



## loustic (24 Septembre 2016)




----------



## Toum'aï (25 Septembre 2016)




----------



## silvio (26 Septembre 2016)

Bon y a pas de raison : Bye-Bye Turbin Caen 1980


----------



## momo-fr (28 Septembre 2016)

_J'casse l'ambiance…_






  ​


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (28 Septembre 2016)

Tiens pour changer la BO d'un super Film :


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (28 Septembre 2016)

Et du même metteur en scène. Un clin d'œil à @Toum'aï


----------



## Toum'aï (28 Septembre 2016)

Tu m'étonnes que j'ai vu le film...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Septembre 2016)

momo-fr a dit:


> _J'casse l'ambiance…_​banana split de Lio
> ​



lio chanteuse marquante des années 80.

me permet de faire le lien avec cette chanson de michel "ètre une femme" qui constitue une très fine analyse sociologique de la condition féminine dans le contexte post 68 des années 80.
pas la peine d'aller faire de la socio à la sorbonne : en une chanson michel dit tout !


----------



## Tina•11 (28 Septembre 2016)

Ma dernière découverte _(sans effort, on commence à l'entendre sur les ondes...)._






LP pour Laura Pergolizzi (oui, c'est une fille). (quelle voix !).
Les séduit(e)s pourront aller en écouter d'autres sur sa chaîne YT.


----------



## Mobyduck (29 Septembre 2016)




----------



## HalfTeh23 (2 Octobre 2016)

La violoniste la plus originale et talentueuse que j'ai jamais entendu.


----------



## momo-fr (3 Octobre 2016)

Pandicorn a dit:


> La violoniste la plus originale et talentueuse que j'ai jamais entendu.


----------



## Moonwalker (3 Octobre 2016)

On entend surtout la boite à rythme. 

C'était comment encore son nom la dernière saltimbanque de ce genre ? Ah ! Oui, voilà : Vanessa Mae. 

Elle ne danse pas, elle fait du sky. Chacun son truc.

M'enfin, au moins Mlle Stirling ne massacre pas Vivaldi et fout la paix à J.S.B. Si tu prends du plaisir à la voir et à l'écouter elle n'est pas sans mérite. 

Là, je préfère grandement Didier Lockwood. Question d'âge ? De sensibilité ? De moment sans doute aussi.

J'ai assisté à un concert de Gidon Kremer jouant un concerto de Schnittke. Question violon en live, c'est ma plus grande émotion à ce jour.

Mais bon, en ce moment j'écoute plutôt ça :


----------



## ScapO (3 Octobre 2016)




----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Octobre 2016)

moi perso j'aimerais pas ètre mis au violon !


----------



## HalfTeh23 (3 Octobre 2016)

@momo-fr
Je peux pas le nier, ce mec à du talent, beaucoup.
Sauf que pour moi, ce que Lindsey a n'est pas forcément la technique, mais couple musique pop avec du violon, et pour faire ça, il faut oser, et le résultat est juste incroyable.
Elle rend le violon moderne, cet instrument souvent catégorisé à la musique classique et ennuyeux, tandis que Lindsey le rends moderne et pas du tout ennuyeux. C'est surtout pour ça que je l'adore, car si pour toi le talent est la technique, alors c'est claire que c'est pas la plus talentueuse.
Si vous avez environ 1h à tuer, écouter en entier son nouvel album Brave Enough, qui est, pour moi juste génial.
Après, je suis loins d'être expert en violon, ou les artistes influent dans ce domaine, mais pour moi cette femme à un pur talent.
Et c'est aussi une très bonne danseuse, et pour bien danser et jouer du violon en même temps, faut avoir du talent. ^^
Je vous conseil également de regarder ses performance en concert qui pour moi sont génial.




 



En attendant, j'écoute ces deux jumelles australienne, que je suit depuis leur début en 2012, et qui, pour moi, ont également du talent, et qui de sur-croit sont pas mal originale ^^


----------



## momo-fr (4 Octobre 2016)

Un peu d'électro-pop…










_Synapson à Bordeaux le 10 novembre 2016_

​


----------



## rabisse (5 Octobre 2016)




----------



## momo-fr (5 Octobre 2016)

​


----------



## Mobyduck (5 Octobre 2016)




----------



## Mobyduck (6 Octobre 2016)




----------



## HalfTeh23 (6 Octobre 2016)




----------



## vovaisdead (11 Octobre 2016)




----------



## momo-fr (11 Octobre 2016)




----------



## Mobyduck (11 Octobre 2016)




----------



## rabisse (13 Octobre 2016)

Allez, laissez-vous tenter par le charme du cornique brittonique.

Y teht try Marrak a`n howlsedhas. Hag arlodhes y'a whylas. 
Ha dha Lyly, ha dha ley - o. Hag un Rosen un rudhys - o. 
Un Kensa Marrak yn dyllas gweyn. A dheth yn Tanter er hyn Fyn. 






(oui, en effet, la vidéo est hors sujet)


----------



## HalfTeh23 (13 Octobre 2016)




----------



## TimeCapsule (13 Octobre 2016)

Kelle musik écoutez vous donc ?
Mais celle du prix Nobel de littérature, voyons !


----------



## Mobyduck (13 Octobre 2016)




----------



## Mobyduck (15 Octobre 2016)




----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Octobre 2016)

en ces temps troubles et incertains une seule solution : revenir aux fondamentaux avec michel !


----------



## bompi (15 Octobre 2016)

De retour après une maladie pénible, le beau Ryūichi Sakamoto est plutôt actif, notamment du côté des musiques de films ou bandes-sons.
Après celle du _Revenant_ de Iñárritu, il signe une musique accompagnant une installation, _*Plankton*_, dans sa veine ambient la plus marquée, assez proche de ce que peut faire Brian Eno pour ce genre d'occasions :





​et sort en même temps la musique du film _*Nagasaki memories of my son*_ dont on se doute que ce n'est pas la comédie de l'année ; cette fois-ci la musique est plus classique, avec orchestre symphonique et accents malheriens (à l'occasion, il y a des réminiscences de l'adagio de la Xe symphonie de ce brave Gustav) ; à part une ou deux pistes dont on pourrait se passer, le résultat est très beau ; à éviter pour les dépressifs.




​
Histoire de rester zen, mais sans déprimer, le dernier The Orb, *Cow/Chill Out, World!*, est vraiment _très_ ambient, le groove étant momentanément rangé au placard :




​
Parfait pour travailler sereinement en ce samedi soir.


----------



## dragao13 (15 Octobre 2016)

Y a des p'tits jeunes ... Je les aime bien ...


----------



## Toum'aï (19 Octobre 2016)

À voir sur le replay de TV5 monde, grouillez-vous c'est jusqu'au 1er novembre...

http://www.tv5mondeplus.com/toutes-les-videos/Documentaire/rockin-class-hero-rockinclass-hero​


----------



## HalfTeh23 (19 Octobre 2016)




----------



## momo-fr (20 Octobre 2016)

​


----------



## HalfTeh23 (23 Octobre 2016)

Un peu de coréen  (Non, il n'y a rien de porno même si il faut avoir 18 ans, c'est juste une danse '^')


----------



## Moonwalker (27 Octobre 2016)

Pour l'annonce des nouveaux MBP


----------



## momo-fr (6 Novembre 2016)




----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (6 Novembre 2016)

Aller une comptine pour les enfants par ce dimanche pluvieux.


----------



## Toum'aï (10 Novembre 2016)




----------



## vovaisdead (10 Novembre 2016)




----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Novembre 2016)

Sora Sky Magic (original version)


----------



## boninmi (15 Novembre 2016)




----------



## patlek (15 Novembre 2016)

Le dernier Nico Duportal and his rythms Dudes

https://www.reverbnation.com/nicodu...acebook_og&utm_source=reverbnation_fb:unknown

L' album n' est pas "upcoming",il est sorti.


----------



## rabisse (18 Novembre 2016)

huhuhu...


----------



## HalfTeh23 (21 Novembre 2016)




----------



## Mobyduck (24 Novembre 2016)




----------



## rabisse (25 Novembre 2016)

Actualité.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (9 Décembre 2016)




----------



## Mobyduck (11 Décembre 2016)




----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (20 Décembre 2016)

Tiens un petit blues pour la route. Avec deux pointures :


----------



## HalfTeh23 (26 Décembre 2016)




----------



## Moonwalker (26 Décembre 2016)

Et puis c'est tout !


----------



## bompi (28 Décembre 2016)

Ah, le Pollen, avec les Nippons du YMO, ainsi que David Sylvian. Histoire de saluer Pierre Barouh.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (28 Décembre 2016)

Aller toujours dans la poésie


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Décembre 2016)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Et puis c'est tout !



le 2ème à droite a un faux air d'alain prost


----------



## HalfTeh23 (29 Décembre 2016)

"J'suis d'ceux qui la légalise déjà, jah, chalalalalawa"


----------



## Toum'aï (17 Janvier 2017)

Et pis tiens, va...


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (17 Janvier 2017)

Tiens un bon vieux Rolling Stones :


----------



## bompi (17 Janvier 2017)

Il y a parfois des très bonnes surprises, comme la parution d'une nouvelle intégrale des quatuors de Shostakovich par le Brodsky Quartet (et pas chère, en plus) :


Quelques heures de bonheur.


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Janvier 2017)

... Punissez-moi, saccagez-moi...
Ça me fait penser au Père Albert


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (22 Janvier 2017)

Enfin.
Le nouveau Fersen qui pointe son nez.
Un avant goût en attendant le 27 avec impatience


----------



## aCLR (22 Janvier 2017)

Toum'aï a dit:


> ... Punissez-moi, saccagez-moi...


Ça m'fait plutôt penser à Brigitte ! 






Sinon, en ce moment c'est Max qui enchante mon itunes


----------



## Toum'aï (25 Janvier 2017)




----------



## patlek (27 Janvier 2017)

On va se réveiller...


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (2 Février 2017)

Tiens une petite chanson d'actualité :


----------



## usurp (9 Février 2017)

La reprise de "La blanche hermine" de Gilles Servat par les Ramoneur de Menhir






Je ne sais si la nostalgie, ou une manière d'exorciser un peu la haine du monde actuel que je sens s'accumuler insidieusement en moi, mais je me surprends à (ré-)écouter de plus en plus souvent les musiques bruyantes et/ou agressives dont je me régalais dans les années 80-90 (les Ramoneurs n'existait pas encore, mais Loran était le guitariste des Bérus).


----------



## Toum'aï (9 Février 2017)

nan, j'déconne


----------



## patlek (11 Février 2017)

Le disque attendu (pas encore sorti)
Medicaid Fraud Dogg
George Clinton et son Funkadélic/Parliament.






Qui semble s'annoncer bon


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (11 Février 2017)

Tiens un super morceau que je viens de découvrir :


----------



## bompi (12 Février 2017)

John Adams / Fellow Traveler (Complete String Quartet Works) - Attacca Quartet





John Adams est parfois un peu dur à suivre (vu qu'il s'adonne à pratiquement tous les genres...) mais ce qu'il a fait pour quatuor à cordes est vraiment très plaisant. C'est vif et ça donne du pep's, moins répétitif que Glass (au sens où l'on a l'impression que ce dernier se répète d'une oeuvre à l'autre), c'est aussi bien moins mélancolique. Un peu d'énergie en ce week-end frisquet.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (14 Février 2017)

Tiens pour celles et ceux qui ont connu cette époque et pour le faire découvrir aux autres :


----------



## momo-fr (19 Février 2017)

Vu vendredi soir à Bordeaux avec l'excellent Petit Vodo…​


----------



## Jura39 (5 Mars 2017)




----------



## Moonwalker (14 Mars 2017)




----------



## Romuald (26 Mars 2017)

(ça commence vraiment à 1:58)




​


----------



## Toum'aï (26 Mars 2017)

Les sucettes avec 2 c, c'est pour mieux succer ?


----------



## momo-fr (30 Mars 2017)

​


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (3 Avril 2017)

Un clip d'actualités.


----------



## vovaisdead (8 Avril 2017)




----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (10 Avril 2017)

Aller hop,  en voici un second pour les indécis :


----------



## momo-fr (10 Avril 2017)

​


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (10 Avril 2017)

momo-fr a dit:


> ​


Super.


----------



## bompi (10 Avril 2017)

puis :


et enfin :


----------



## Moonwalker (24 Avril 2017)

Parce que cela me semble de circonstance :


----------



## aCLR (28 Avril 2017)

Enfant je n'avais d'yeux que pour les arts visuels. Et toutes ces horreurs que l'on croise ici et là sur nos ronds-points et autres places de quartiers. Sans compter les revues sur lesquelles je me jetais chaque mois. Et ça continue ! Sauf que…

… ce petit coffret me régale les sens depuis qu'il tourne en boucle dans mes enceintes !






Monomaniaque attitude !


----------



## Toum'aï (2 Mai 2017)




----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (2 Mai 2017)

Aller celle là aussi est pas mal :


----------



## Moonwalker (2 Mai 2017)

Alors les vieux cons, toujours pas digérés les années 80 ?

La leçon devrait pourtant être apprise aujourd'hui :


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (2 Mai 2017)

Hi hi un bel exemple :


----------



## Moonwalker (2 Mai 2017)

Oui, bel exemple que retardes encore : http://www.lefigaro.fr/musique/2017...etour-a-tout-ce-que-j-ai-toujours-deteste.php


----------



## Moonwalker (3 Mai 2017)

En ce moment c'est retour aux sources


----------



## dragao13 (3 Mai 2017)

Un petit son tranquille à consommer avec un p'tit verre de rhum ambré !


----------



## dragao13 (3 Mai 2017)

Faut encourager les gamins ... celui au piano est mauvais comme un cochon, mais l'autre a une petit voix bien souly !!!


----------



## dragao13 (3 Mai 2017)

Un peu de pub pour un très bon pote !


----------



## dragao13 (4 Mai 2017)

Rien de très original mais Bob, le nain tout seul avec sa gratte et son harmonica qui tient la salle en haleine, je m'en lasse pas !


----------



## boninmi (4 Mai 2017)

dragao13 a dit:


> Rien de très original mais Bob, le nain tout seul avec sa gratte et son harmonica qui tient la salle en haleine, je m'en lasse pas !


Je crois bien que ça reste très original ... Je ne m'en lasse pas non plus. Il n'y a pas grand chose qui puisse rivaliser avec cette chanson, sauf peut-être une autre du même. Ça vaut peut-être même un prix Nobel de littérature.


----------



## momo-fr (4 Mai 2017)

Vus hier soir à Sortie13 (Bordeaux)…


----------



## dragao13 (4 Mai 2017)

C'est pas pour rien que Jimy Hendrix écoutait M. Robert Zimmerman à longueur de journée ! 
Dans It's all over now baby blue ... y a presque tout ce que j'aime ...
Une voix qui flirte avec le faux venue d'un autre temps ... la guitare minimaliste accordée avec des pieds savants mais essayez de reproduire son jeu de main droite qui sent la poussière (une galère de choper le jeu étouffé des aigues en mettant en relief les basses avec cet effet train ! D'ailleurs le mi Grave est accordé en Do !) ... et l'harmonica psychédélique !
Tout ça sans en foutre plein la vue ... juste une putain d'émotion !


----------



## dragao13 (5 Mai 2017)

Retour aux sources :


----------



## momo-fr (6 Mai 2017)

​


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (6 Mai 2017)

En vla du blues :


----------



## Toum'aï (8 Mai 2017)




----------



## dragao13 (11 Mai 2017)

Et ouais ...


----------



## patlek (11 Mai 2017)

IL va nous endormir Dragao...


----------



## patlek (12 Mai 2017)

En parlant de brass band, J' ai acheté le dernier Trombone Shorty:


----------



## boninmi (12 Mai 2017)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> En vla du blues :


Génial.


----------



## peyret (12 Mai 2017)




----------



## momo-fr (15 Mai 2017)

J'dis ça comme ça…






  ​


----------



## momo-fr (15 Mai 2017)

Classique…






​


----------



## dragao13 (15 Mai 2017)

Et ouais ...


----------



## dragao13 (15 Mai 2017)

Et ouais ...


----------



## patlek (15 Mai 2017)

Voilà le meilleur guitariste ayant existé sur la planète terre:


----------



## dragao13 (15 Mai 2017)

Humm prétentieux d'affirmer un truc pareil, et lui, tu dis quoi ?


----------



## dragao13 (15 Mai 2017)




----------



## Toum'aï (15 Mai 2017)

Nan, c'est Wilko Johnson le meilleur. Capable de jouer la rythmique et le solo en même temps... 
(à partir de 2'40)






Avec DR Feelgood


----------



## dragao13 (15 Mai 2017)

Pfff ... N'importe quel guitariste digne de ce nom, le fait ! 

Nan the best one, c'est lui, dans le flamenco, ce sont de vrais nazis avec les règles traditionnelles, et Paco suite à sa participation à un concours à l'âge de 12 ans (il dépannait son frère Pepe qui chantait), a obligé qu'on change le règlement pour abaisser l'âge à 12 ans des participants tellement il en avait mis déjà plein les mirettes à tout le monde :


----------



## dragao13 (15 Mai 2017)

Et alors là, ces deux là ensemble ... ça devient mystique !!!


----------



## patlek (15 Mai 2017)

Voyons... un peu de sérieux, je parle de guitare, de guitariste; pas d' agitateur de poële à frire.


----------



## Moonwalker (15 Mai 2017)

Dans ce cas : Narciso Yepes


----------



## dragao13 (15 Mai 2017)

Bah voilà ... des mecs un peu sérieux ... là, OK !


----------



## dragao13 (15 Mai 2017)

Bon sinon, y'a cette pub pour le LSD qui est pas mal :


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (16 Mai 2017)

Tiens une performance. guitare à 4 mains :





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1098111483626261


----------



## momo-fr (16 Mai 2017)

Like a version…






​


----------



## dragao13 (16 Mai 2017)

Combien de fois, je me suis foutu de la gueule des mecs qui écoutaient Dépèche Mode à l'époque et pourtant :


----------



## Jura39 (18 Mai 2017)




----------



## dragao13 (19 Mai 2017)

Vu hier au Bataclan ... je ne peux que vous incitez fortement à y aller pour ceux qui sont sur Paname.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (19 Mai 2017)

Tiens une belle ballade.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (19 Mai 2017)

Pour la bonne humeur.


----------



## TimeCapsule (20 Mai 2017)

Une babouchka biélorusse épate le net avec sa guitarre et son ampoule (VIDEO)


----------



## Jura39 (20 Mai 2017)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Une babouchka biélorusse épate le net avec sa guitarre et son ampoule (VIDEO)



Excellent


----------



## Romuald (20 Mai 2017)

Bof. Au bottleneck, j'préfère Ry Cooder.
(nan, c'est pas Paris, Texas)


----------



## momo-fr (21 Mai 2017)

I like it…






  ​


----------



## vovaisdead (24 Mai 2017)

Psychopharmaka !


----------



## patlek (25 Mai 2017)




----------



## TimeCapsule (26 Mai 2017)

*Le guitariste Éric Clapton décoré par la France
*​Le guitariste de légende Eric Clapton a été fait Commandeur des Arts et des Lettres par l'ambassadeur de France au Royaume-Uni jeudi soir à Londres, a annoncé aujourd'hui l'ambassade de France.

Honoré pour "services rendus à la musique", Eric Clapton a été présenté par l'ambassadeur Sylvie Bermann comme "un ambassadeur du blues en France" lors de cette remise de décoration qui a eu lieu à la mythique salle de concert londonienne, Royal Albert Hall, avant que le guitariste ne s'y produise.

Pour fêter ses débuts dans cette salle mythique il y a plus de 50 ans, l'artiste a joué trois soirs à guichets fermés cette semaine.

Le Britannique de 72 ans a sorti il y a un an son 23e album studio baptisé "I Still Do" dans lequel il revisite les racines blues qui ont fait son succès musical pendant plusieurs décennies.

Pour cet album, il a collaboré avec Glyn Johns qui avait notamment produit l'un des plus grands succès d'Eric Clapton, l'album "Slowhand" (1977), avec des tubes tels que "Lay Down Sally" ou "Cocaïne".

Eric Clapton est arrivé deuxième du classement des 100 meilleurs guitaristes de tous les temps du magazine musical américain Rolling Stone publié en 2003.

©Le Figaro


----------



## Jura39 (26 Mai 2017)

Michel Sardou :ses adieux

Du vécu  ??


----------



## momo-fr (29 Mai 2017)




----------



## bompi (29 Mai 2017)

Histoire de changer un peu, l'oeuvre pour piano de Georges Enescu :



et un disque d'ambiant de l'étonnante Cosey Fanni Tutti que j'avais malheureusement ignoré en son temps :


----------



## momo-fr (30 Mai 2017)

​


----------



## loustic (30 Mai 2017)

Boîtes à outils


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (30 Mai 2017)

Tiens pour les bricoleurs :


----------



## HalfTeh23 (1 Juin 2017)




----------



## HalfTeh23 (2 Juin 2017)

Au réveil


----------



## vovaisdead (2 Juin 2017)

Buffy for Président !


----------



## Toum'aï (3 Juin 2017)

Le générique d'une célèbre série américaine (12 saisons).

L'original (commence à 12 secondes)






et une reprise


----------



## Arlequin (5 Juin 2017)




----------



## G2LOQ (5 Juin 2017)

Une petite découverte grâce à ma collègue ! Merci à elle.


----------



## Jura39 (5 Juin 2017)




----------



## HalfTeh23 (6 Juin 2017)

Grosse chépère mon pote


----------



## Toum'aï (7 Juin 2017)

Afficher en plein écran pour mieux comprendre...


----------



## bompi (9 Juin 2017)

Récemment, on pouvait acquérir à peu de frais un "coffret" de 12 disques de Bernard Parmegiani :


l'occasion de se replonger dans une certaine recherche musicale des dernières décennies du vingtième siècle.


----------



## HalfTeh23 (12 Juin 2017)




----------



## CRISPEACE (12 Juin 2017)




----------



## TimeCapsule (12 Juin 2017)

Le champ de Woodstock devient un site historique américain


----------



## HalfTeh23 (13 Juin 2017)




----------



## loustic (16 Juin 2017)

Guitare manouche. Les frères Ferré


----------



## patlek (17 Juin 2017)

Ho yeaaahh..!


----------



## Deleted member 111510 (21 Juin 2017)

Christophe

(Dude si tu passes par là, écoute pas ça)

Daisy - 1977




 
Emporte-moi - 1973





Les Paradis Perdus - 1973


----------



## Toum'aï (23 Juin 2017)

Un peu de pédagogie


----------



## Toum'aï (24 Juin 2017)

voir ci-dessous (j'mè gourré)


----------



## Toum'aï (24 Juin 2017)

Tenez, je remets 10 centimes dans la juke boîte


----------



## Deleted member 111510 (24 Juin 2017)

Allez moi aussi, je mets une Semeuse dans le Juke box.

Mais c'est la dernière, parce que ça va valoir très cher une Semeuse bientôt
(83,5% d'argent, redoutable contre les vampires de la finance )

AC/DC Back In Black






La vache : 258 millions de vues !!


----------



## Deleted member 111510 (24 Juin 2017)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Tenez, je remets 10 centimes dans la juke boîte​



5 centimes le morceau  Une bouzine encore bon marché ça devient rare.
Du coup j'ai un crédit d'encore 99 morceaux avec ma 5 Francs 1969


----------



## Deleted member 111510 (24 Juin 2017)

Louie louie - The Kingsmen






98


----------



## Jura39 (24 Juin 2017)




----------



## Deleted member 111510 (25 Juin 2017)

Le compositeur, chef d'orchestre et pianiste *Lucio Demare* interprète ici seul au piano les tangos
Nostalgias




et
Los Mareados





(L. Demare est décédé en 1974)


----------



## momo-fr (26 Juin 2017)

MEGA NOÏSE






  ​


----------



## loustic (27 Juin 2017)

Les rayons X sont dangereux


----------



## Mobyduck (3 Juillet 2017)

http://radioperfecto.radio.fr​


----------



## Deleted member 111510 (4 Juillet 2017)

Mahna Mahna


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (5 Juillet 2017)

Et ça ça vous fait pas quelque chose ? :
http://positivr.fr/bohemian-rhapsody-chante-par-65000-personnes-hyde-park/?utm_source=actus_lilo


----------



## Moonwalker (7 Juillet 2017)

Je goûte peu les effets de masse. Ils pourraient entonner le Horst Wessel Lied, ça ferait la même chose.


----------



## bompi (7 Juillet 2017)

Les pièces pour piano de Massenet par Maurizio Zaccaria. Si elle n'est pas renversante, cette musique est très vive et limpide. Rafraîchissant, en cet après-midi un peu chaud.


----------



## momo-fr (7 Juillet 2017)

​


----------



## Moonwalker (14 Juillet 2017)




----------



## momo-fr (15 Juillet 2017)

​


----------



## Toum'aï (15 Juillet 2017)

Pour faire plaiz à ma copine...


----------



## momo-fr (17 Juillet 2017)

​


----------



## Moonwalker (17 Juillet 2017)

momo-fr a dit:


> ​


Il faudrait un bouton "je vénère".


----------



## Toum'aï (17 Juillet 2017)

momo-fr a dit:


> Yardbirds



En Réponse


----------



## Toum'aï (18 Juillet 2017)

Et pendant qu'on y est...


----------



## Moonwalker (18 Juillet 2017)

Toum'aï a dit:


> En Réponse


Mouai…

J'aime bien mais ils ne jouaient pas dans la même catégorie. Et puis, on pourrait parler aussi des sessions d'enregistrement de Jimmy Pages, mais il paraît que cela énerve les Kinks.


----------



## momo-fr (22 Juillet 2017)

*En vacances*  
​


----------



## bompi (23 Juillet 2017)

William Grant Hill [1895-1978] / Piano Music / Mark Boozer (_piano_)





Simple et assez délicat : de belles mélodies américaines dans un style fluide.


----------



## bompi (23 Juillet 2017)

Hop ! on passe à l'excellent *Technodelic* _(1981)_ du Yellow Magic Orchestra




Un disque particulièrement réussi, inventif et mélodique, un peu plus électronique que leurs autres albums de l'époque. Je retrouve toujours avec plaisir le son du moment et la voix de Takahashi.


----------



## Deleted member 111510 (28 Juillet 2017)

Patricia Janečková 





(13 ans à l'époque !)


----------



## momo-fr (29 Juillet 2017)

​


----------



## momo-fr (13 Août 2017)

_Fait chauffer Kurt…   _​


----------



## Deleted member 111510 (14 Août 2017)

SVP, dites moi comment faire pour arrêter d'attirer dans mon lit une nouvelle bombe à chaque fois que je sors avec ma 2CV.





Ces salopes me pompent  toute mon énergie vitale !  J'ai plus rien pour m'occupper de mes hamsters, de ma vieille voisine handicapée et surtout du club de Scrabble du village.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Août 2017)




----------



## Moonwalker (22 Août 2017)

Parfois, le matin, je me lève et j'ai les thèmes de cet album plein la tête, aussi obsédants que des leitmotiv de Wagner.








Pour moi, le meilleur des Who.


----------



## HalfTeh23 (26 Août 2017)

Un son bien planant avec des basses.


----------



## momo-fr (6 Septembre 2017)

​


----------



## Brand72 (10 Septembre 2017)

Perso je suis à fond dans la compil' des musiques des films Les Gardiens de la Galaxie, que du bon !


----------



## momo-fr (13 Septembre 2017)

​


----------



## Toum'aï (13 Septembre 2017)




----------



## patlek (15 Septembre 2017)

Dee Dee Bridgewater passe au Blues.






Et çà fonctionne.

Autre truc...


----------



## patlek (18 Septembre 2017)

Je viens de croiser leur nom sur une affiche; un groupe breton qui vaut le coup d' oreille:


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (21 Septembre 2017)

Tiens quand on en est aux régions, voici de l'Auver-Alpois


----------



## Toum'aï (21 Septembre 2017)




----------



## momo-fr (24 Septembre 2017)

​


----------



## momo-fr (25 Septembre 2017)

​


----------



## Toum'aï (27 Septembre 2017)

Et puisque nobody's born Toulouse


----------



## silvio (28 Septembre 2017)

Ah ouaiiis !! après les Damned, la Normandie mythique

y avait ça aussi :













Une petite sortie intéressante cette semaine : The Liminanas + Anton Newcombe du BJM


----------



## momo-fr (28 Septembre 2017)

​


----------



## Toum'aï (28 Septembre 2017)

Encore plus pessimiste


----------



## momo-fr (29 Septembre 2017)

​


----------



## silvio (10 Octobre 2017)




----------



## Moonwalker (10 Octobre 2017)




----------



## silvio (11 Octobre 2017)

Bon le truc que je suis capable d'écouter 10 fois à la suite, comme le Alt-J de Toumaï (merci  ), le "Fire" de Beth Ditto, ou le Django Django ci-dessus .. et ce, sans me lasser


----------



## teo (11 Octobre 2017)

https://soundcloud.com/jofftekmeister/bruthal-sampler

NSFW, un long bout turgescent d'une soirée Bruthal Paris (je fais pas dans le fetish cuir latex ou chien mais ce son me rend productif) et Joff sait mener son auditeur à satisfaction. 
48°C, 90% d'humidité, transpiration, poils apparents, vape de pops et nappes acides. Allez, "je te la rentre, je te la sors"  <3


----------



## silvio (11 Octobre 2017)

Ouep pas mal, mais pas assez rock et/ou pop pour moi .. pis 1:28:56 à jeun, ça pique ... et j'ai pas envie de refaire ma garde-robe 

Et eux, tu les avais pas raté ? moi carrément, alors je me rattrape :







PS : tu dis toujours pas quand tu repasses


----------



## vovaisdead (12 Octobre 2017)

Woaw jolie page ! 


Donc pour saloper tout ça un peu de récent, du plus vieux, de la presque tech, du garage, du psy, de la basse à la Peterhook, un intrus, beaucoup d'amour, le tout dans le désordre.


----------



## Mobyduck (13 Octobre 2017)




----------



## momo-fr (16 Octobre 2017)

Party in Tel Aviv !!






​


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Octobre 2017)




----------



## Toum'aï (30 Octobre 2017)

Avec la grande gueule de Lemmy Kilmister (Motorhead) au début...


----------



## bompi (30 Octobre 2017)

Complètement par hasard je suis tombé (mollement et en douceur) sur un disque de Brian Eno et Harmonia dont les bandes datent de 1976. Harmonia, dont la renommée ne semble pas avoir franchi le Rhin, était un groupe composé entre de Roedelius et Möbius. Bandes perdues, puis retrouvées, éditées une première fois puis (mieux) éditées une seconde fois. Au bout du compte, un disque assez magique, largement du niveau des classiques sortis par Eno ces années-là, avec ou sans Cluster.

Des Remixes un peu plus électro ont été publiés récemment, inégaux mais épatants :


----------



## Mobyduck (4 Novembre 2017)




----------



## peyret (4 Novembre 2017)




----------



## Romuald (5 Novembre 2017)

Un Genesis de la grande époque : 





​


----------



## boninmi (5 Novembre 2017)

Chez Patrick Sébastien , il y a tout ce qu'on veut, mais aussi des perles. Entendu chez lui, néanmoins la video vient d'ailleurs:


----------



## momo-fr (6 Novembre 2017)

Faut s'réchauffer !






​


----------



## bompi (6 Novembre 2017)

Quelques belles pièces pour orchestre de Henri Dutilleux, par Paavo Järvi et l'Orchestre de Paris.
Notamment les Métaboles.


----------



## Deleted member 111510 (7 Novembre 2017)

La grâce de Marie Laforêt, interprétant ce vieux chant de France,_ Aux Marches du Palais_






Et un peu plus tard
_La Plage_, sur des paroles de Pierre Barouh :




_Prenons le Temps_, reprise d'une chanson de D. Gérard





Ca c'est pour le diaporama de cette beauté absolue


----------



## ScapO (7 Novembre 2017)




----------



## peyret (7 Novembre 2017)




----------



## momo-fr (8 Novembre 2017)

Le fils de…






​


----------



## Deleted member 111510 (9 Novembre 2017)

Mieux que Nico, Marie...





 
Mon Dieu, cette présence.... ce regard... ce visage...
Ah La Doumenach....


----------



## momo-fr (11 Novembre 2017)

Le père de…






​


----------



## momo-fr (13 Novembre 2017)

​


----------



## momo-fr (16 Novembre 2017)




----------



## Toum'aï (16 Novembre 2017)

Je vous laisse découvrir cette radio participative, vraiment bien foutu...


----------



## Toum'aï (20 Novembre 2017)




----------



## TimeCapsule (22 Novembre 2017)

À ne pas rater ce soir : Jacques Brel, fou de vivre


----------



## momo-fr (24 Novembre 2017)

Amis d'amis…






​


----------



## bompi (24 Novembre 2017)

Elseq / 5 de Autechre.
Pas à proprement parler réjouissant mais ça aère l'esprit.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (29 Novembre 2017)

Voici un hommage à Pierrot, bien mérité et par de belles personnes.
Je vous conseille l'album.

:


----------



## Toum'aï (2 Décembre 2017)




----------



## Mobyduck (3 Décembre 2017)




----------



## vovaisdead (18 Décembre 2017)




----------



## ScapO (18 Décembre 2017)




----------



## Deleted member 111510 (20 Décembre 2017)

Une des grandes chansons d'Eddy Mitchell - Le Cimetière des Eléphants

Musique de Pierre Papadiamandis - Paroles de M'sieur Eddy






Cette merveille de piano Fender Rhodes, la basse moelleuse, le saxo nocturne ...
même les nappes de synthé sont belles


----------



## TimeCapsule (29 Décembre 2017)

Plus de blanches et de noir.e.s en musique…


----------



## bompi (2 Janvier 2018)

C'est l'occasion de découvrir (ou réécouter) William Grant Still, par exemple avec ce disque de musique pour piano :



ou dans un versant plus symphonique ce disque où il est associé à Duke Ellington, avec l'infatigable Neeme Järvi à la baguette :


De quoi donner envie, qui sait, de l'écouter en concert.
Un autre disque, avec le même chef et le même orchestre, où Ellington est cette fois associé à William Levi Dawson :


Très beau disque (la présence de "Solitude" et "Harlem" n'y est évidemment pas pour rien).


----------



## boninmi (7 Janvier 2018)




----------



## Mobyduck (20 Janvier 2018)




----------



## Toum'aï (21 Janvier 2018)




----------



## NO75 (21 Janvier 2018)




----------



## Toum'aï (21 Janvier 2018)

Nan mais là faut qu't'arrêtes... Qui va écouter toute cette soupe à la suite, hein, personne.
Fais-toi plaiz en n'en postant qu'une à la fois et par jour. On écoutera peut-être...


----------



## NO75 (21 Janvier 2018)

N'écoute pas...c'est pas pour toi 

et adresse toi aux autres comme ça te chante...mais change de ton tout de suite avec moi !


----------



## Locke (21 Janvier 2018)

NO75 a dit:


> N'écoute pas...c'est pas pour toi
> 
> et adresse toi aux autres comme ça te chante...mais change de ton tout de suite avec moi !


Eh bien il va falloir sacrément te calmer, là c'est carrément du flood ! Alors, je ne vais laisser qu'un lien par message, merci d'en tenir compte.


----------



## NO75 (21 Janvier 2018)

Je suis parfaitement calme 

Je réponds comme on me parle, c'est tout


----------



## Locke (21 Janvier 2018)

NO75 a dit:


> Je suis parfaitement calme
> 
> Je réponds comme on me parle, c'est tout





NO75 a dit:


> mais change de ton tout de suite avec moi !


Commence par ne pas *balancer* plus d'un lien par réponse, ça ne sert à rien et l'agressivité envers un autre membre non plus! Merci d'en tenir compte. Désolé, mais à cette heure là, je n'ai plus d'humour du tout.


----------



## NO75 (21 Janvier 2018)

J'ai bien compris 

Bonne soirée


----------



## Romuald (21 Janvier 2018)

Wééééé, un nioube de combat !


----------



## gKatarn (22 Janvier 2018)

Oué, ça faisait longtemps. Et cette manie de mettre un   à chq fin de phrase...


----------



## NO75 (22 Janvier 2018)

Je viens de forums où t'as plutôt intérêt à mettre des smileys dans tes phrases sinon tu te fais défoncer

Visiblement chez vous c'est différent, on ne met pas de smiley, faut dire oué...???...ok...mais je constate que l'ambiance est sensiblement la même

et n'essayez pas de me la faire à l'envers, je sais trop comment ça fonctionne

donc je ne suis ni un noob de combat, ni un gros nerveux ou quoique ce soit d'autre

tu me parles mal, je te réponds mal, point.
ça ne vous convient pas, très bien...

Personnellement j'ai assez donné avec les forums, j'y ai rencontré des amis, appris beaucoup mais je ne vais pas m'éterniser ici
j'ai d'autres choses à faire, hein (faut dire hein aussi j'ai vu)

J'ai voulu partager de la musique, sans doute un peu trop, mais c'était pour moi une manière un peu naïve de vouloir vous remercier pour votre aide

Et j'ai trouvé l'aide dont j'avais besoin, c'est l'essentiel, hein ? woué !

bonne continuation  (c'était un dernier pour le route, histoire de vous rappeler à mon bon souvenir)


----------



## Romuald (23 Janvier 2018)

Chuis déçu.


----------



## TiteLine (24 Janvier 2018)




----------



## usurp (26 Janvier 2018)

Joe Satriani


----------



## Toum'aï (4 Février 2018)

Ce dimanche c'est Bip, bip yeah...


----------



## Romuald (4 Février 2018)

P'tain les roadrunners  

Ca ne nous rajeunit pas


----------



## Toum'aï (4 Février 2018)

Romuald a dit:


> Ca ne nous rajeunit pas



Bin non, Mais actuellement Frandol chanteur guitariste des Roadrunners et François Lebas chanteur guitariste entres autres de Fixed up, Backsliders et Asphalt Tuaregs ont monté un petit combo appelé Les François Premiers...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Février 2018)




----------



## vovaisdead (19 Février 2018)

_










​


----------



## aCLR (22 Février 2018)

Trente-et-un ans aujourd'hui pour l'un et guère plus de deux années pour l'autre…


----------



## bompi (23 Février 2018)

Le nouveau disque (album, machin numérique, comme on voudra) de *Meat Beat Manifesto*, _*Impossible Star*_ : toujours aussi _cool_ et bruitiste.


----------



## momo-fr (2 Mars 2018)

*Ce soir au Krakatoa à Mérignac… on y sera.*


----------



## momo-fr (12 Mars 2018)

Debout là'dans !!






​


----------



## vovaisdead (13 Mars 2018)

​


----------



## Deleted member 111510 (14 Mars 2018)

*CHIC !*

Si vous avez du mal à décoller ce matin, ou même qu'un truc plus lourd vous arrive, voilà de *l'énergie *en barre
Montez le son 

* I want your love* (un bon remix par Dimitri from Paris)






Et une composition du chic duo Edwards & Rogers pour Norma Jean, *Saturday*







Et dans un tout autre genre, pour ce soir.
*Le Silencieux*, musique de Jacques Datin, orchestrée par Alain Goraguer


----------



## patlek (23 Mars 2018)

Bon, je ne suis pas très fan des piercings et tatouages a outrances;

Mais, ceci dit, comme guitariste, j'ai envie de dire "chapeau"


----------



## momo-fr (6 Avril 2018)

​


----------



## Toum'aï (15 Avril 2018)

Faut que je trouve une histoire à raconter


----------



## momo-fr (18 Avril 2018)

Yea!
  ​


----------



## momo-fr (30 Avril 2018)

En attendant que ce printemps pourri vire à l'été…






  
​


----------



## TimeCapsule (6 Mai 2018)

Les vieux bougent encore (les jeunes sont en pleine grasse matinée) : 





1.24' de pur bonheur et des solos décoiffants !


----------



## Jura39 (6 Mai 2018)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Les vieux bougent encore (les jeunes sont en pleine grasse matinée) :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bon , ok tu aime bien 

https://forums.macg.co/threads/depression-suicide-parlons-en.1081142/page-307#post-13282585


----------



## TimeCapsule (6 Mai 2018)

Je suis parvenu à te faire tomber du lit ! 

Ceci dit, je t'engage à écouter : si tu ne connaissais pas, tu seras surpris !


----------



## Jura39 (6 Mai 2018)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Je suis parvenu à te faire tomber du lit !
> 
> Ceci dit, je t'engage à écouter : si tu ne connaissais pas, tu seras surpris !



Je suis en vacances et debout depuis un sacré moment  

Mais pour moi j'écoute plus cela en ce moment


----------



## Romuald (6 Mai 2018)

@jura : Mais nan, c'est juste que si les vieux bougent encore ils sont quand même légèrement gâteux et postent n'importe quoi n'importe où.


----------



## TimeCapsule (6 Mai 2018)

Romuald a dit:


> @jura : Mais nan, c'est juste que si les vieux bougent encore ils sont quand même légèrement gâteux et postent n'importe quoi n'importe où.



Je te souhaite d'être aussi gâteux que le trio en question !


----------



## momo-fr (8 Mai 2018)

Rock my baby…




_*Petit Vodo en extase…*_
  
​


----------



## Jura39 (8 Mai 2018)




----------



## Toum'aï (8 Mai 2018)

Notre premier ministre a une seconde vie, il chante...






​


----------



## momo-fr (8 Mai 2018)

Question de hiérarchie…






    ​


----------



## Moonwalker (11 Mai 2018)




----------



## boninmi (14 Mai 2018)




----------



## momo-fr (15 Mai 2018)

Demain soir à *SORTIE 13* - Bordeaux






  ​


----------



## momo-fr (17 Mai 2018)

On va faire simple : kkkkkkkkiiiiiiiiiiiffffffffff!!!!!!!








_C'te claque qu'on à pris, n'hésitez pas une seconde… courrez-y !!!
Leur bassiste sur cette tournée est excellent !!!_​


----------



## bompi (17 Mai 2018)

Daniel Avery - *Song for Alpha*



De l'electronica bien réalisée, plutôt mélancolique. Il y a quelques hommages aux pionniers (notamment aux artistes édités par Warp : Aphex Twin, LFO etc.) Plutôt apaisant, assez dépressif.


----------



## Romuald (19 Mai 2018)

Rouflaquettes & épaulettes powâ 






Ca réveille !​


----------



## momo-fr (20 Mai 2018)

Bassssss






​


----------



## momo-fr (22 Mai 2018)

Pouya… no?






​


----------



## flotow (22 Mai 2018)




----------



## momo-fr (30 Mai 2018)

Allo Doc…






  ​


----------



## loustic (31 Mai 2018)




----------



## momo-fr (2 Juin 2018)

En prévision d'un dimanche pourri par ici…






​


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Juin 2018)




----------



## usurp (4 Juin 2018)

@Himeji , comment s'appelle cet instrument svp?


----------



## loustic (4 Juin 2018)

Shamisen

... caisse de résonnance recouverte de peau de chat ou de chien. Wiki


----------



## Gwen (4 Juin 2018)

En ce moment, c'est le nouvel album des *Manic Street Preachers  : Resitance is Futile* qui tourne en boucle.


----------



## usurp (4 Juin 2018)

loustic a dit:


> Shamisen


Merci


----------



## momo-fr (8 Juin 2018)

Guitars…






 ​


----------



## patlek (9 Juin 2018)

Du Blues à la vielle ; avec des solos de vielle qui déchirent!!!!!

Français + US







(Faut attendre un peu, le premier morceau, c' est le bruit d'un rokin chair, alors on entend pas grand chose, j' ai meme cru que mon CD était tout pourri)


----------



## Toum'aï (16 Juin 2018)




----------



## Deleted member 111510 (22 Juin 2018)

Une yé-yé soviétique, Aïda Véditcheva


----------



## momo-fr (29 Juin 2018)

_Ce soir à la  Guinguette chez Alriq à Bordeaux…_








​


----------



## Bartolomeo (30 Juin 2018)

Un p'tit son d'un vrai cinglé :


----------



## bompi (30 Juin 2018)

Les Nocturnes de _Gabriel Fauré_, interprétés par Émile Naoumoff. Magnifique musique, élégante et intimiste.


----------



## Bartolomeo (4 Juillet 2018)

"Preta, pretinha" de Novos Baianos ... de l'album "Acabou Chorare" ...


----------



## Moonwalker (16 Juillet 2018)




----------



## Bartolomeo (21 Juillet 2018)

Jorge Palma - Tama-ra


----------



## Bartolomeo (21 Juillet 2018)

Tom Waits - Innocent when you dream


----------



## Bartolomeo (21 Juillet 2018)

God Himself !!!!


----------



## Bartolomeo (28 Juillet 2018)

Jim - Petite fleur


----------



## momo-fr (29 Juillet 2018)

Ils nous ont bien déchiré hier soir…






  ​


----------



## Jura39 (5 Août 2018)




----------



## momo-fr (16 Août 2018)

_*Ce soir au square Dom Bedos à Bordeaux - 21h00*_





​


----------



## Mobyduck (31 Août 2018)




----------



## momo-fr (7 Septembre 2018)

​


----------



## Bartolomeo (7 Septembre 2018)

Pour moi, la meilleure version


----------



## boninmi (7 Septembre 2018)

Bartolomeo a dit:


> Pour moi, la meilleure version


Très bon, effectivement. Dylan montre une fois de plus qu'il ne fait pas seulement de la littérature (bon, d'accord, c'était bien avant le prix Nobel ...) mais de la musique, qu'il est capable de renouveler à l'infini ses variations et interprétations (on peut parfois ne pas aimer ...). Il transforme ce blues quelque peu sec et grinçant dans sa version d'origine en une quasi symphonie.


----------



## Bartolomeo (7 Septembre 2018)

Quand tu connais la version originale et ce qu'il en fait ici ... rien à faire, je tombe par terre !


----------



## boninmi (7 Septembre 2018)

Bartolomeo a dit:


> Quand tu connais la version originale et ce qu'il en fait ici ... rien à faire, je tombe par terre !


Je connais la version originale ... Ce que j'ai dit du précédent morceau s'applique ici ... Dylan aime la musique. Il aime jouer avec de multiples interprètes. Sa maîtrise de la guitare est sous estimée. L'harmonica est la cerise sur le gâteau.

Il y a cette chanson presque inconnue, jamais enregistrée officiellement ni reprise, je crois. Une perle.


----------



## Bartolomeo (8 Septembre 2018)

Une tuerie méconnue de Bobby


----------



## pouppinou (12 Septembre 2018)

Lenny The *K.*, 11e album (Raise Vibration) dans les bacs !!!
Les 12 titres tournent en boucle chez moi depuis hier 
Baffles et subwoofer à fonds... les IPN vibres... Raise vibrations on my IPN 

*LOVE ROCK PEACE  YEEAAAHHHH !!!*






En prime les Dreadlocks sont de retour 

Rock n'Love are still alive... Yeah !​


----------



## patlek (12 Septembre 2018)

Je sais ou il a pompé la coiffure:


----------



## Mobyduck (18 Septembre 2018)




----------



## Deleted member 111510 (22 Septembre 2018)

Blondie _Atomic





_


----------



## Toum'aï (30 Septembre 2018)




----------



## PJG (30 Septembre 2018)

Cette semaine c'est POLO & PAN.


----------



## boninmi (30 Septembre 2018)

Le théâtre de Grenoble n'était pas plein hier soir. Standing ovation tout de même.


----------



## Bartolomeo (1 Octobre 2018)




----------



## Bartolomeo (1 Octobre 2018)

Un très grand ...


----------



## Mobyduck (5 Octobre 2018)




----------



## boninmi (5 Octobre 2018)

Bartolomeo a dit:


> Une tuerie méconnue de Bobby
> Tomorrow is a long time


Etonnante chanson, dont on se demande pourquoi elle ne figure pas dans l'album "Freewheeling" (celui de "Blowing in the wind") alors que texte et musique figurent dans l'édition papier de Witmark & Sons, avec un copyright de 1963 (MCMLXIII plus exactement). J'avais acheté ce fascicule pour 15 francs, un peu plus tard sans doute. La chanson figure dans The Bootleg Series Vol. 9 .

Au passage, vient de paraître Series of Dreams, Bob Dylan et le cinéma, de Simon Laperrière chez Rouge Profond. J'en profite aussi pour rappeler l'excellent "Figures de Bob Dylan", de Nicolas Rainaud, chez Le Mot et le Reste, paru en 2009, une des meilleures études que j'ai lue sur le sujet, basée sur les chansons, pas sur les racontars.


----------



## boninmi (6 Octobre 2018)




----------



## boninmi (8 Octobre 2018)

Toujours découvert en lisant le livre cité plus haut:


----------



## ScapO (31 Octobre 2018)




----------



## momo-fr (5 Novembre 2018)

​


----------



## CRISPEACE (14 Novembre 2018)

P'tain que c'est bon !...


----------



## gKatarn (14 Novembre 2018)

Ah enfin de la vraie musique


----------



## Deleted member 111510 (17 Novembre 2018)




----------



## CRISPEACE (17 Novembre 2018)

Mmmmmh... En Live, c'est vraiment... Mmmmmh...


----------



## Bartolomeo (17 Novembre 2018)




----------



## Bartolomeo (17 Novembre 2018)




----------



## Romuald (17 Novembre 2018)

Parce que quand même, c'était mieux avant ​


----------



## bompi (21 Novembre 2018)

New Order - *NOMC15*




Après avoir complètement laissé de côté, pendant vingt ans, New Order, groupe que j'ai aimé par-dessus (presque) tout, je les ai redécouverts par hasard et les réécoute de nouveau en boucle...


----------



## patlek (22 Novembre 2018)

En voilà qui étaient juste un peu en avance pour coller à l' actualité:

C' est en créole, mais il y a la traduction sur la page:



M. le Président, vous qui êtes intelligent, il faut me dire ce qu'il s'est passé.
M. le Président, vous qui nous gouvernez, il faut me dire pourquoi nous devons toujours nous battre (pour survivre).

On peut juste se battre, se battre, se battre... lutter, lutter, lutter...

M. le Président, je ne sais rien, je suis un musicien, tout ce que je sais faire c’est chanter.
Mais j'ai voté pour vous, je vous ai fait confiance, il faut me dire ce que vous avez fait pour moi.

On peut juste se battre, se battre, se battre... lutter, lutter, lutter...

M. le Président, il faut faire attention car un jour le peuple pourrait se fâcher.
Vous avez tout gagné, vous avez tout l’argent, on n'a plus rien, plus même l'espoir.

On peut juste se battre, se battre, se battre... lutter, lutter, lutter...







Autre titre:


----------



## Toum'aï (24 Novembre 2018)




----------



## pouppinou (25 Novembre 2018)

JEANNE ADDED
[ The French Touch ]






Mon très doux amour, je ne pars pas 
Parce que je me lasse de toi 
Ni dans l'espoir que le monde me révèle 
Un amour plus adapté pour moi 
Mais depuis cela 
Je dois enfin mourir 
Mieux vaut que je me serve de moi pour rire 
Et ainsi de prétendues morts mourir 

Hier soir le soleil est parti d'ici 
Et pourtant il est là aujourd'hui 
Il n'a désir ni sentiment 
Ne suit pas même une moitié de chemin 
Alors ne me crains pas 
Mais crois bien que je ferai 
Des voyages plus rapides, puisque je m'équipe 
De plus d'ailes et d'éperons que lui 

Oh, comme le pouvoir de l'homme est fragile 
Si tombe la bonne fortune 
Il ne peut ajouter une heure de plus 
Ni le souvenir d'une heure perdue 
Mais que survienne la malchance 
Qu'on lui adjoigne notre puissance 
Et qu'on lui apprenne l'art de la patience 
Pour que sur nous elle prenne une longueur d'avance 

Quand tu soupires, tu ne soupires pas de vent 
Mais tu fais disparaître mon âme 
Quand tu pleures avec cette douceur antipathique 
Ma force de vie s'affaiblit 
Il n'est pas possible 
Que toi, que toi qui m'aimes, comme tu le dis 
Si, dans ta vie, la mienne du tu détruis 
Tu sois la meilleure partie de moi​


----------



## loustic (26 Novembre 2018)

Un p'tit coup de beaujolpif !


----------



## Deleted member 111510 (27 Novembre 2018)

loustic a dit:


> Un p'tit coup de beaujolpif !



Vive le pinard !


----------



## Deleted member 111510 (27 Novembre 2018)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (27 Novembre 2018)

Bonsoir .... Puis-je me joindre à vous?


----------



## vovaisdead (27 Novembre 2018)

Unepause a dit:


> Bonsoir .... Puis-je me joindre à vous?



Bienvenue !

---------


----------



## Deleted member 111510 (27 Novembre 2018)

Unepause a dit:


> Bonsoir .... Puis-je me joindre à vous?



Avec plaisir. Vive la parité.
On ne vous demandera même pas de nous montrer un bout de nichon (sauf si vous insistez).


----------



## Moonwalker (27 Novembre 2018)

hb222222 a dit:


> Avec plaisir. Vive la parité.
> On ne vous demandera même pas de nous montrer un bout de nichon (sauf si vous insistez).



Ta maman t’as pas appris à bien te tenir devant les dames ? 

Ah! Ces geeks ! 

Rattrapage :








Unepause a dit:


> Bonsoir .... Puis-je me joindre à vous?



Bien volontiers.


----------



## Moonwalker (27 Novembre 2018)

Sinon, encore moment je suis en plein trip Ludwig van.

Notamment :






Un grand chef français, créateur du Sacre. Très bien dans tout ce qu’il faisait.


----------



## Deleted member 111510 (28 Novembre 2018)

La meilleure version d'_Atomic_


----------



## Moonwalker (28 Novembre 2018)

hb222222 a dit:


> La meilleure version d'_Atomic_



Gasp ! Ça le fait toujours.


----------



## Moonwalker (28 Novembre 2018)

Comme les caches du forum me font des misères


----------



## Moonwalker (28 Novembre 2018)

Tant qu’à faire


----------



## pouppinou (28 Novembre 2018)

Unepause a dit:


> Bonsoir .... Puis-je me joindre à vous?



Cool, cela va me simplifier la tâche. Moi qui devait utiliser mon indispensable utilitaire PopClip pour écouter la musique qui signe bien souvent tes posts. 
Ce thread est intéressant car cela montre une facette de la personne qui post par ce qu'il écoute. De plus cela permet de ré-écouter des musiques bien longtemps oubliées de nos oreilles mais qui, quand on les ré-écoute, nous replonge dans une période de notre vie et font remonter nos souvenirs en nous délivrant les émotions d'alors.
Sans compter parfois la découverte d'auteur et chanteur que l'on ne connaissait pas et qu'il aurait été dommage de ne pas connaitre leur univers.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (28 Novembre 2018)

@vovaisdead , @hb222222, @Moonwalker , @pouppinou et @ux @utres ...
Merci de votre accueil __en__chantant!!!!


----------



## Deleted member 111510 (29 Novembre 2018)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Gasp ! Ça le fait toujours.


 
eh bé !
J'adore danser et Atomic c'est typiquement le genre de truc qui me met en mode Marsupilami. Dans une soirée si quelqu'un met ça boïnk boïnk boïnk je suis lancé


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (30 Novembre 2018)

...


----------



## Toum'aï (30 Novembre 2018)

Je suis désolé... 











​


----------



## Romuald (30 Novembre 2018)

Si tu les as vraiment écoutés de bout en bout, tu n'es pas désolé. Tu es bourré ou sourdingue.


----------



## Toum'aï (30 Novembre 2018)

Romuald a dit:


> Si tu les as vraiment écoutés de bout en bout, tu n'es pas désolé. Tu es bourré ou sourdingue.



Surtout mort de rire...


----------



## boninmi (1 Décembre 2018)

Unepause a dit:


> ...


Tu devrais poster ici pour qu'on te voie grandeur nature.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Décembre 2018)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Surtout mort de rire...



Moi également.

C’est du grand n’importe quoi : j’adore (cependant il faut quand même avouer que ça casse un peu les oreilles).


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (4 Décembre 2018)

boninmi a dit:


> Tu devrais poster ici pour qu'on te voie grandeur nature.


@boninmi ...  Volontiers . Ainsi, vous aurez un aperçu de ma gueule de ...


----------



## ScapO (4 Décembre 2018)




----------



## silvio (6 Décembre 2018)

Bon ça faisait longtemps .. plein de trucs, mais ces gallois me font craquer


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (7 Décembre 2018)




----------



## Jura39 (7 Décembre 2018)




----------



## pouppinou (7 Décembre 2018)




----------



## Jura39 (8 Décembre 2018)




----------



## Jura39 (9 Décembre 2018)

@Unepause


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (9 Décembre 2018)

J'ai peur de ne prendre intérêt à rien du tout ... Mais à personne,
Je ne m'en irai plaindre même pas à vous ... Belle personne,
Vous que j'aime, que j'aimerais, que j'ai aimée ... Plus que personne,
Vous qui faites l'innocente, vous le savez ... Mieux que personne,
Non jamais je n'aurais dû porter la main sur ... Votre personne,
Il me fallait me maîtriser, être plus sûr ... De ma personne,
Pour qui me prenez-vous, mais non je n'en dirai ... Rien à personne,
Croyez-moi je vous ferai passer pour une ai- ... Mable personne,
Bien sûr, si je vous dis tout ceci, je ne veux ... Blesser personne,
Ce sont là quelques vérités qui ne font de ... Mal à personne,
Peut-être aurais-je dû vous les dire à la troi- ... Sième personne,
Je reconnais que je suis assez maladroit ... De ma personne,
Jamais plus je n'aimerai comme je t'aimais ... Ma belladone,
Oui, tu m'as coûté les yeux de la tête mais ... Je te pardonne,
Je ne dois et je crois bien n'avoir jamais dû ... Rien à personne,
*Jamais je ne me suis aussi bien entendu ... Qu'avec personne ...*​


----------



## Jura39 (10 Décembre 2018)




----------



## vovaisdead (13 Décembre 2018)




----------



## Jura39 (13 Décembre 2018)




----------



## ScapO (13 Décembre 2018)




----------



## Jura39 (13 Décembre 2018)




----------



## ScapO (15 Décembre 2018)




----------



## Romuald (15 Décembre 2018)

Ca ne nous rajeunit pas...
Mais c'est toujours aussi bien


----------



## gKatarn (16 Décembre 2018)

Oui, ça nous rajeunit pas. Pour autant, j'ai jamais aimé Pink Floyd


----------



## Jura39 (16 Décembre 2018)




----------



## Romuald (16 Décembre 2018)

Ca ne nous rajeunit pas non plus, même si un peu moins


----------



## peyret (17 Décembre 2018)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (21 Décembre 2018)

Avec des "si" ...


----------



## Jura39 (21 Décembre 2018)




----------



## Jura39 (22 Décembre 2018)




----------



## patlek (22 Décembre 2018)

Mouais, m' enfin, tout çà , çà vaut pas Sheila (LA number ONE!)


----------



## ScapO (22 Décembre 2018)

He deals the cards as a meditation
And those he plays never suspect
He doesn't play for the money he wins
He doesn't play for the respect


----------



## Jura39 (22 Décembre 2018)




----------



## Jura39 (23 Décembre 2018)

Plus de 14 minutes de bonheur


----------



## ScapO (23 Décembre 2018)

Pur bonheur.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (24 Décembre 2018)

Une pincée de pur bonheur, saupoudrée de liberté ...  Quelle délicieuse mélodie


----------



## Jura39 (27 Décembre 2018)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (28 Décembre 2018)




----------



## pouppinou (29 Décembre 2018)

_Plus l'art touche un nombre conséquent de nos sens et plus celui-ci nous emmène loin sur le chemin de l'extase..._
_




_
_...L'ouïe 100%, La vue 100%, Le toucher physique du son (SubWoofer-Bass, tweeters -> Pop Up The Volume) 100%, L' odorat 0%, Le goût 0%._
_- 60% d'extase à chaque visio-écoute -_​


----------



## Jura39 (31 Décembre 2018)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (31 Décembre 2018)

pouppinou a dit:


> _Plus l'art touche un nombre conséquent de nos sens et plus celui-ci nous emmène loin sur le chemin de l'extase...__...L'ouïe 100%, La vue 100%, Le toucher physique du son (SubWoofer-Bass, tweeters -> Pop Up The Volume) 100%, L' odorat 0%, Le goût 0%. - 60% d'extase à chaque visio-écoute -_


@pouppinou  ⟶ 100% d'extase au premier visionnage ... Merci ​_ Je suis ... de_ *A* à *Z*. _J'excelle sous le_* R* ...


----------



## ScapO (31 Décembre 2018)

.....


----------



## pouppinou (31 Décembre 2018)

Unepause a dit:


> _J'excelle sous le_* R* ...


----------



## pouppinou (1 Janvier 2019)

Pas mieux pour commencer la nouvelle année.
Alors Bonne Année à toutes et tous 






Au passage, ce vidéo-clip n'a été vu "que" un peu plus de *263 Millions* de fois ​


----------



## Jura39 (1 Janvier 2019)

Ah le réveillon


----------



## Jura39 (5 Janvier 2019)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (7 Janvier 2019)




----------



## Jura39 (7 Janvier 2019)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (7 Janvier 2019)

@Jura39 ⇒ Une mélodie de mille doigts, je vous en propose une...  jouée à quatre mains


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (12 Janvier 2019)




----------



## Jura39 (12 Janvier 2019)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (17 Janvier 2019)

Un peu d'amour 




​


----------



## Jura39 (17 Janvier 2019)

Unepause a dit:


> Un peu d'amour
> 
> 
> 
> ...



J'ai cela dans mes réserves


----------



## litobar71 (17 Janvier 2019)




----------



## Jura39 (17 Janvier 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 1146516 (17 Janvier 2019)

J'écoute beaucoup de l'électro house. (David Guetta, Mike Candys, Axwell & Ingrosso, Hardwell <3 etc.)

J'aime bien le Rock'n Roll aussi  Mais celui des années que je n'ai pas connu. 

Et surtout, le violon <3 <3 <3 <3 J'adore cet instrument. Je rêve d'en apprendre.


----------



## Jura39 (17 Janvier 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 1146516 (17 Janvier 2019)

Oh merci *_* C'est magnifique <3

Le violon, c'est la vie


----------



## Jura39 (17 Janvier 2019)

ThomasMG a dit:


> Oh merci *_* C'est magnifique <3
> 
> Le violon, c'est la vie


Oui c'est superbe


----------



## Jura39 (17 Janvier 2019)




----------



## PJG (17 Janvier 2019)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (19 Janvier 2019)

- 1 an - Hommage à Dolores O'Riordan, chanteuse des _Cranberries'_.
@PJG ⟶ Votre proposition musicale a orienté la mienne ... Toutes deux comportent de somptueux riffs de guitare.


----------



## Jura39 (19 Janvier 2019)

C'es moi ou il n'y a pas de son sur cette video ??


----------



## Jura39 (19 Janvier 2019)




----------



## PJG (19 Janvier 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> C'est moi ou il n'y a pas de son sur cette video ??


C’est toi.


----------



## momo-fr (19 Janvier 2019)

Le Dimanche 3 mars à *Sortie13* (Bordeaux) passent les…






  ​


----------



## PJG (20 Janvier 2019)

Ce matin, c'est Queen sur mon Tournesol.


----------



## Jura39 (20 Janvier 2019)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (22 Janvier 2019)

Une jolie reprise de _La Rua Madureira_ de Nino Ferrer ...



​


----------



## litobar71 (23 Janvier 2019)

https://youtu.be/1t1_R9zTAGs


----------



## litobar71 (24 Janvier 2019)




----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Janvier 2019)




----------



## litobar71 (27 Janvier 2019)




----------



## Jura39 (27 Janvier 2019)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (27 Janvier 2019)




----------



## Romuald (27 Janvier 2019)

Blues to the bone, oh Yeah !





​


----------



## PJG (27 Janvier 2019)

Romuald a dit:


> Blues to the bone, oh Yeah !


C'est malin, je vais être obligé de ressortir mon "Marine Band".


----------



## Jura39 (28 Janvier 2019)




----------



## ScapO (28 Janvier 2019)

Top


----------



## gKatarn (29 Janvier 2019)

Allez, on se réveille


----------



## PJG (29 Janvier 2019)

C'est violant après la sieste.


----------



## gKatarn (29 Janvier 2019)

Viking metal powaaaaa


----------



## boninmi (29 Janvier 2019)




----------



## PJG (29 Janvier 2019)

@boninmi 
Bon, ben, je vais me re coucher.


----------



## boninmi (29 Janvier 2019)

PJG a dit:


> @boninmi
> Bon, ben, je vais me re coucher.


En rêvant à tes amours mortes ?
Des paroles, une mélodie, une voix. 
Gainsbourg avant qu'il se barre.


----------



## Jura39 (29 Janvier 2019)




----------



## Romuald (29 Janvier 2019)

gKatarn a dit:


> Viking metal powaaaaa


C'est pas de l'impérial plastique, plutôt ?


----------



## iluro_64 (29 Janvier 2019)

Jaurès


----------



## iluro_64 (29 Janvier 2019)

Chef-d'œuvre


----------



## Jura39 (29 Janvier 2019)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 129998
> 
> 
> Chef-d'œuvre



Sympa la pochette 
Elle est où la musique ?


----------



## PJG (29 Janvier 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Sympa la pochette


Sympa *les pochettes*.


----------



## litobar71 (30 Janvier 2019)

les deux vinyles ont fait la malle ?  rayures profondes ?  vol ?


----------



## iluro_64 (30 Janvier 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Sympa la pochette
> Elle est où la musique ?



Quelque part sur un DDE externe, et aussi sur l'iTunes Store


----------



## iluro_64 (30 Janvier 2019)

PJG a dit:


> Sympa *les pochettes*.


 Celle de Jacques BREL est issue du livre-coffret de l'intégrale des enregistrements publiée en 2013.C'est la première page.

Celle de Beethoven est celle du CD original contenue dans les fichiers iTunes. Pour le post, je l'ai extraite d'un fichier en utilisant un "copier" de l'illustration accessible par les informations dans iTunes, puis avec un logiciel de dessin, l'image finale a été obtenue en la créant à partir du presse-papier.


----------



## PJG (30 Janvier 2019)

*Kelle pochette écoutez vous donc ? *


----------



## Moonwalker (30 Janvier 2019)

PJG a dit:


> *Kelle pochette écoutez vous donc ? *


On n'est pas obligé de poster une vidéo.



iluro_64 a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 129998
> 
> 
> Chef-d'œuvre



J'ai. Le Brahms est aussi très bon, mais le Tchaikovski et le Sibelius atteignent au sublime.

https://itunes.apple.com/fr/album/sibelius-violin-concerto-finlandia-tapiola/15168433

Christian Ferras était un violoniste extraordinaire. Il est mort relativement jeune (49 ans).

Ses enregistrements de musique de chambre avec Pierre Barbizet (Brahms, Lekeu, Franck, Schumann) valent le détour également.


----------



## iluro_64 (30 Janvier 2019)

Bien qu'il ait parfois pris quelques libertés avec l'interprétation, il est certain que Christian Ferras était hors du commun. Il avait une sonorité extraordinaire qui, malgré l'âge des enregistrements, reste intacte. Le recueil de ses concertos pour violon, "les grands" comme on dit, disponible sur iTunes fut une agréable surprise.

Dommage que Yehudi Menuhin n'ait pas disposé des mêmes moyens d'enregistrement à sa grande époque. Car, sur le plan de la sonorité et de l'interprétation, c'est aussi quelque chose …


----------



## iluro_64 (30 Janvier 2019)

PJG a dit:


> *Kelle pochette écoutez vous donc ? *


----------



## Moonwalker (30 Janvier 2019)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Dommage que Yehudi Menuhin n'ait pas disposé des mêmes moyens d'enregistrement à sa grande époque. Car, sur le plan de la sonorité et de l'interprétation, c'est aussi quelque chose …


La qualité de l'interprétation transcende souvent la qualité technique, surtout avec Menuhin.

Par exemple, j'ai deux concerto de Mendelsohn avec lui : un enregistrement stéréo avec le Philharmonia et un enregistrement mono, avec Berlin et Furtwängler. Devine lequel est le plus beau ?

Idem, le Beethoven avec Menuhin et Furtwängler en 1947 au festival de Lucerne fait mieux que le studio avec le Philharmonia et les mêmes en 1952.


En parlant de Ferras, tu m'as donné envie de réécouter ceci :


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (30 Janvier 2019)

Un jour d'été en partance pour Sienne, j'écoutais _Vivaldi-Stabat Mater_. Un véritable chef d'oeuvre musical, dont je partage avec vous cet un extrait intitulé _Lacrimosa_. Pour ma part, cette écoute fût transcendantale... 




​


----------



## iluro_64 (30 Janvier 2019)

Moonwalker a dit:


> La qualité de l'interprétation transcende souvent la qualité technique, surtout avec Menuhin.
> 
> Par exemple, j'ai deux concerto de Mendelsohn avec lui : un enregistrement stéréo avec le Philharmonia et un enregistrement mono, avec Berlin et Furtwängler. Devine lequel est le plus beau ?
> 
> ...



J'ai ces deux enregistrements sos forme de CD
Menuhin et Fürtwangler et Philarmonia Orchestra en 1952
Menuhin et Klemperer et New Philarmonia Orchestra en 1966


----------



## Jura39 (30 Janvier 2019)




----------



## iluro_64 (31 Janvier 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


>


Le dandy est toujours en pleine forme !


----------



## Jura39 (31 Janvier 2019)




----------



## Jura39 (2 Février 2019)




----------



## peyret (3 Février 2019)

"Fip"   sur décodeur TV Orange, partie radio, ou https://www.fip.fr/player


----------



## Jura39 (3 Février 2019)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (4 Février 2019)




----------



## Jura39 (4 Février 2019)

Unepause a dit:


>



Cette musique te ressemble


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (4 Février 2019)

@Jura39 ⟶ Merci  J'en rougis.. tant je suis flattée


----------



## pouppinou (8 Février 2019)

Victoire de l'album de chansons
Alain Bashung - En Amont





Une spéciale dédicace pour moi 





PS : Jeanne Added meilleure artiste féminine et meilleur album Rock Yeaaah !!!


----------



## patlek (10 Février 2019)

NO (New Orleans) Une jeune qui fait de la musique de vieux; Parfait!!!





Et le duo breton normand, qui joue du blues qui fleure bon les effluves de cidre...


----------



## Moonwalker (10 Février 2019)

J'ai redécouvert l'œuvre de Niagara que j'avais laissée derrière moi avec des années 80 musicalement assez pénibles à mon souvenir.

Le temps est un bon juge. Non seulement ça n'a pas pris une ride mais en plus ça sonne furieusement bien. Hors les modes. Intemporelle. Classique.


----------



## Jura39 (10 Février 2019)




----------



## Toum'aï (10 Février 2019)




----------



## Moonwalker (19 Février 2019)




----------



## Jura39 (19 Février 2019)

Moonwalker a dit:


>


Ma jeunesse 
Un grand homme ce Bernard


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (25 Février 2019)




----------



## pouppinou (25 Février 2019)

Dommage que je ne connaisse pas le portugais. 
@Unepause sais-tu où peut-on se procurer les paroles, même en portugais ? Merci.

EDIT : J'ai trouvé  :

De repente do riso fez-se o pranto
Silencioso e branco como a bruma
E das bocas unidas fez-se a espuma
E das mãos espalmadas fez-se o espanto
De repente da calma fez-se o vento
Que dos olhos desfez a última chama
E da paixão fez-se o pressentimento
E do momento imóvel fez-se o drama
De repente não mais que de repente
Fez-se de triste o que se fez amante
E de sozinho o que se fez contente
Fez-se do amigo próximo, distante
Fez-se da vida uma aventura errante
De repente, não mais que de repente

---

Du coup de rire, les larmes sont devenues
Blanc silencieux et brumeux
Et de la bouche jointe la mousse a été faite
Et des mains étendues était la merveille
Soudainement le calme fit du vent
Lequel des yeux a détruit la dernière flamme
Et de la passion a été fait le pressentiment
Et à partir du moment où le drame a été fait
Soudainement pas plus que soudainement
Cela rendit triste ce qui devint amoureux
Et de seul ce qui a été rendu heureux
Fait de l'ami proche et distant
Fait une vie d'aventure errante
Soudainement, pas plus que soudainement


----------



## teo (26 Février 2019)

"Quelques cantates" de Bach. Ça repose.

Le coffret Gardiner: Bach Cantatas, prêté par un ami (56 CD).


----------



## Jura39 (27 Février 2019)

teo a dit:


> "Quelques cantates" de Bach. Ça repose.
> 
> Le coffret Gardiner: Bach Cantatas, prêté par un ami (56 CD).


C'est superbe coffret


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (27 Février 2019)




----------



## patlek (28 Février 2019)

Le nouveau BB KING ! (20 ans)


----------



## peyret (28 Février 2019)




----------



## Jura39 (28 Février 2019)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (28 Février 2019)

@Jura39 ⟶ L'une de mes chansons préférées 
En voici une autre ...


----------



## boninmi (9 Mars 2019)

La journée de la femme est passée. Un petit souvenir des femmes oubliées passées dans l'ombre d'hommes plus célèbres (Christine Sèvres dans l'ombre de Jean Ferrat, Catherine Le Forestier dans l'ombre de Maxime).


----------



## Macounette (9 Mars 2019)

Unepause a dit:


>


Un grand classique. Trop beau !!! (il manque le smiley avec des petits coeurs)


----------



## Macounette (9 Mars 2019)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (10 Mars 2019)

@Macounette ⟶ ❤︎❤︎ ⟵ les voici 

Bon Dimanche à tous


----------



## Deleted member 111510 (12 Mars 2019)

La rua madureira - Nino Ferrer
Quel talent.


----------



## Gwen (12 Mars 2019)

J'ai enfin trouvé le vinyle d'Aerial, le dernier album de Kate Bush chez Emi ressorti sous son propre label Fish peoples. Du coup, j'écoute ça depuis hier. 4 faces, un livret énorme et une pochette somptueuse accompagné par des textes fort et envoutants.


----------



## bompi (13 Mars 2019)

Kankyō Ongaku / Japanese Ambient, Environmental & New Age Music
(環境音楽)





Une excellente compilation de morceaux _ambient_ nippons. Si l'on retrouve quelques personnes connues, c'est quand même plutôt des découvertes. Seule l'édition CD est complète ; elle est accompagnée d'un excellent livret : du beau travail par l'éditeur, Light in the attic Records.
Dans l'ensemble on est proche du Ambient 1 : Music for Airports de Brian Eno (et quelques amis).


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (16 Mars 2019)




----------



## Jura39 (17 Mars 2019)




----------



## Jura39 (19 Mars 2019)




----------



## Toum'aï (19 Mars 2019)

​


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (20 Mars 2019)




----------



## pouppinou (20 Mars 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


>



@Jura39 Merci de me donner la pêche dès le début de la journée en me rappelant d'excellents souvenirs 

J'ai commencé ma journée par 3'50 de D!ANCE de folie


----------



## momo-fr (20 Mars 2019)

Les petits Da Capo







​


----------



## Jura39 (20 Mars 2019)




----------



## Jura39 (21 Mars 2019)

Que bonheur !!


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (21 Mars 2019)




----------



## Jura39 (21 Mars 2019)

Instant magique


----------



## ScapO (21 Mars 2019)

M.Katché Vice


----------



## Jura39 (21 Mars 2019)




----------



## momo-fr (22 Mars 2019)

On se réveille !!!






​


----------



## momo-fr (22 Mars 2019)

On se rendort avec Voodoo Doll






​


----------



## momo-fr (22 Mars 2019)

On somnole doucement…







​


----------



## Jura39 (22 Mars 2019)




----------



## peyret (22 Mars 2019)




----------



## momo-fr (22 Mars 2019)

Du calme et de l’air…









​


----------



## Jura39 (22 Mars 2019)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (23 Mars 2019)




----------



## Jura39 (23 Mars 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 111510 (24 Mars 2019)

Pour prendre votre chérie dans vos bras, en caressant ses cheveux

_Lettre à un soldat _-Vitaly Geviksman
Extrait de la bande-son du film documentaire soviétique _La Guerre Inconnue
_


----------



## momo-fr (24 Mars 2019)

Il fait beau…






​


----------



## Jura39 (24 Mars 2019)




----------



## boninmi (25 Mars 2019)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (25 Mars 2019)

_”Que de fois je pensais que je rentrais chez nous, et si je ne l'ai pas encore fait, ce n'est pas parce que l'amour est fini, moi …  moi je t'aime encore tu sais … non, je ne l'ai pas fait seulement, parce que j'avais peur de te trouver changé, mais ce soir …  si je devais rentrer ... “_
   Tout au plus,
Tu m'accueilleras avec l'indifférence que tu n'as jamais eue,
Et puis tu parleras de choses sans importance,
Tout comme un étranger qui ne m'a pas connue.
   Et … Tout au plus,
Tu me diras que pour te remplacer,
Tant d'autres m'ont aimés et pourtant tu sais bien,
Qu'une femme comme moi n'a jamais fait l'amour  … L’amour sans amour!
   Tout au plus,
Tu me blesseras, puis tu me chasseras comme si je n'étais rien,
Qu'une ombre du passé, qui ne t'as rien laissé, que je n'étais qu'un genre qui t'amusais un peu.
Alors je m'en irai, et tu me retiendras, pour te faire pardonner, tu m'ouvriras les bras,
Tu me diras “je t'aime”, je n'ai aimé que toi! Si c'était vrai mon Dieu … Mon Dieu si c'était vrai!
   Tout au plus,
   Elle sera là, la Femme qui a pris ma place dans ta vie…
… Et alors ... alors …
Et alors, je m'en irai, et tu me retiendras
Pour te faire pardonner, tu m'ouvriras les bras,
Tu me diras “je t'aime”, je n'ai aimé que toi! Si c'était vrai mon Dieu … Mon Dieu si c'était vrai!
   Tout au plus,
   Elle sera là, la Femme qui à pris ma place dans ta vie ... Et alors ... Alors...... Assez!


----------



## Jura39 (25 Mars 2019)




----------



## peyret (25 Mars 2019)




----------



## Jura39 (25 Mars 2019)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (27 Mars 2019)




----------



## Toum'aï (28 Mars 2019)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (28 Mars 2019)




----------



## peyret (28 Mars 2019)

​


----------



## Jura39 (28 Mars 2019)




----------



## Toum'aï (28 Mars 2019)




----------



## Jura39 (28 Mars 2019)




----------



## boninmi (28 Mars 2019)




----------



## Jura39 (30 Mars 2019)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (30 Mars 2019)




----------



## Jura39 (31 Mars 2019)




----------



## Moonwalker (6 Avril 2019)




----------



## Jura39 (6 Avril 2019)




----------



## momo-fr (6 Avril 2019)

Ils passent à Sortie13 à Bordeaux le vendredi 26 avril 2019







​


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (6 Avril 2019)

_*"Parle comme s'il n'y avait pas de lendemain pour rattraper ce que tu as dis la veille."*_


----------



## Jura39 (7 Avril 2019)

Un régal !


----------



## Jura39 (7 Avril 2019)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (7 Avril 2019)

Et de 2 (Sting!) ...


----------



## Jura39 (9 Avril 2019)

Superbe


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (9 Avril 2019)




----------



## Jura39 (9 Avril 2019)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (11 Avril 2019)




----------



## Toum'aï (12 Avril 2019)

Je ne connais pas bien Blondie, mais celle là est bien pêchue !


----------



## Jura39 (12 Avril 2019)

Souvenir


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (12 Avril 2019)




----------



## iluro_64 (13 Avril 2019)

Un peu de nostalgie


----------



## Deleted member 1146516 (13 Avril 2019)

Violon avec Taylor Davis <3


----------



## Jura39 (14 Avril 2019)




----------



## Macounette (15 Avril 2019)

bompi a dit:


> Kankyō Ongaku / Japanese Ambient, Environmental & New Age Music
> (環境音楽)
> 
> 
> ...


J'ai craqué. Daisuki desu


----------



## Jura39 (16 Avril 2019)




----------



## Macounette (19 Avril 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


>


C'est mignon, je l'ai entendue hier à la radio.


----------



## momo-fr (24 Avril 2019)

​


----------



## Deleted member 111510 (25 Avril 2019)

La mort de Jean-Pierre Marielle m'a rappelé ceci






Du coup je réécoute mes préférés, Tony Murena et Joe Privat


----------



## Deleted member 111510 (25 Avril 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 111510 (25 Avril 2019)




----------



## momo-fr (25 Avril 2019)

Ils sont à la Rockshool Barbey (Bordeaux) le 2 mai prochain…






​


----------



## momo-fr (26 Avril 2019)

“Horror…”










​


----------



## Jura39 (26 Avril 2019)




----------



## Macounette (27 Avril 2019)

Hang Massive.​


----------



## Chris K (29 Avril 2019)




----------



## Chris K (29 Avril 2019)

Il lui manque une dent mais belle voix (la qualité vidéo n’est pas top)





Dans un autre registre... où la performance vocale m’a un peu sciée...





Ça sera tout pour aujourd’hui...


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (29 Avril 2019)




----------



## litobar71 (30 Avril 2019)




----------



## Toum'aï (3 Mai 2019)




----------



## momo-fr (4 Mai 2019)

B.O.C













​


----------



## Toum'aï (5 Mai 2019)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (5 Mai 2019)

Un joli duo ...


----------



## Chris K (5 Mai 2019)

Ceci vous sera peut être familier mais outre la chanson c’est la vidéo qui est aussi intéressante. Sa réalisation m’a intrigué (plans, mouvements caméras ...).
Après quelques recherches... : Le réalisateur est feu Jonathan Demme (_Le Silence des agneaux_).


----------



## Chris K (5 Mai 2019)

Je ne m’en lasse pas...






Un petit dernier pour la route. La légende suggère que cette chanson ait été inspirée à l’auteur suite à la lecture d’un entrefilet dans une rubrique de faits divers... mais pas du tout en fait.






Bonne nuit et bonne reprise pour la semaine qui arrive !


----------



## Toum'aï (11 Mai 2019)

I can't use non-stop girls


----------



## Jura39 (12 Mai 2019)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (13 Mai 2019)




----------



## Romuald (13 Mai 2019)

Y'a pas, les Stones, en groupe ou en solo, le blues ils savent.​





Pis après un lundi de mUrdre, ça fait du bien​


----------



## litobar71 (14 Mai 2019)




----------



## peyret (15 Mai 2019)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (16 Mai 2019)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (16 Mai 2019)

_Après j'arrête ... promis _


----------



## pouppinou (19 Mai 2019)

HOMMAGE​ 






OEUVRES​


----------



## Deleted member 111510 (19 Mai 2019)

Des musiques de film

Par exemple Le Silencieux par Alain Goraguer






Un de mes films préférés avec Lino Ventura.

Goraguer c'est aussi la BO de J'irai cracher sur vos tombes, et notamment le Thème de Liz


----------



## momo-fr (20 Mai 2019)

-- MEZERG --












​


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (22 Mai 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 111510 (23 Mai 2019)

hb222222 a dit:


> Des musiques de film
> 
> Par exemple Le Silencieux par Alain Goraguer
> 
> ...



Pour Le Silencieux je me suis un peu trompé, Alain Goraguer a co-écrit la musique avec Jacques Datin.

https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jacques_Datin

https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0069270/fullcredits/?ref_=tt_ov_st_sm


----------



## pouppinou (29 Mai 2019)




----------



## rabisse (30 Mai 2019)




----------



## Jura39 (30 Mai 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 111510 (30 Mai 2019)




----------



## pouppinou (31 Mai 2019)




----------



## da capo (31 Mai 2019)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (31 Mai 2019)




----------



## Jura39 (31 Mai 2019)




----------



## pouppinou (31 Mai 2019)

Moi, Je sais où me poser
Je sais quoi dire
C'est toujours pareil
Et moi, je sais comment jouer
Je connais ce jeu
C'est toujours pareil

Maintenant si je garde mes yeux fermés il te ressemble
Mais il ne restera jamais, ils ne le font jamais
Maintenant si je garde les yeux fermés il me donne la même sensation que toi
Mais tu as été remplacé 
Je suis face à quelqu'un de nouveau

J'aurais tout donné pour toi, pris soin de toi
Alors dis-moi où je me suis trompée 
J'aurais tout donné pour toi, pris soin de toi
J'aurais tout échangé pour toi, là pour toi

Alors dis-moi comment passer à autre chose
J'aurais tout échangé pour toi, là pour toi

Maintenant si je garde mes yeux fermés il te ressemble
Mais il ne restera jamais, ils ne le font jamais
Maintenant si je garde les yeux fermés il me donne la même sensation que toi
Mais tu as été remplacé
Je suis face à quelqu'un de nouveau

Ils ne réalisent pas que je pense à toi
Ce n'est pas quelque chose de nouveau, ce n'est pas quelque chose de nouveau

Maintenant si je garde les yeux fermés il te ressemble
Mais il ne restera jamais, ils ne le font jamais
Maintenant si je garde les yeux fermés il me donne la même sensation que toi
Mais tu as été remplacé
Je suis face à quelqu'un de nouveau​


----------



## Romuald (1 Juin 2019)

A propos de fermer les yeux
 Vous avez 10 minutes ? Changez de registre, respirez, détendez-vous


----------



## da capo (1 Juin 2019)

Respirez encore.


----------



## Jura39 (1 Juin 2019)




----------



## ScapO (1 Juin 2019)

Steven Wilson _The Sound Of Musak





Steven Wilson _ Detonation


----------



## da capo (1 Juin 2019)




----------



## pouppinou (2 Juin 2019)

L'Amour Fou...
                  Amour sans limite... _L'un pour l'autre à tout jamais..._
         Amour destructeur ?
Bonnie & Clyde, l'histoire continue...
*Lui & moi*




​Nous avons cet amour, du genre fou...
Je suis à lui, et il est à moi...                                 En fin de compte, c’est lui et moi...​*Lui & moi*​* Mais, qu’est l’amour sans douleur et sans souffrance ?!*
*



*​_*Mais, qu’est l’amour sans douleur et sans souffrance ?!*_
_*      Mais, qu’est l’amour sans douleur et sans souffrance ?!?!?!?!        *_
_*Mais, qu’est l’amour sans douleur et sans souffrance ?!?!?!?!?!??!?!?!?!.................................*_
_*Mais, qu’est l’amour sans douleur et sans souffrance ?!?!?!?!?!??!?!?!?!.......................................................*_
_Mais, qu’est l’amour sans douleur et sans souffrance ?!?!?!?!?!??!?!?!?!................................._
_Mais, qu’est l’amour sans douleur et sans souffrance ?!?!?!?!?!??!?!?!?!_​_Promis juré… A mon amour, jamais je ne mentirais_
Nous avons cet amour, du genre fou
*Lui & moi*​


----------



## da capo (2 Juin 2019)




----------



## Bartolomeo (2 Juin 2019)




----------



## Jura39 (2 Juin 2019)




----------



## peyret (2 Juin 2019)

Je l'avais déjà mis ce post... mais il est "bon" de la rappeler pour ceux qui veulent une radio SANS PUB, juste 2 mm d'info par heure de musique...

https://www.fip.fr/player


----------



## Deleted member 111510 (5 Juin 2019)

(couper le son)


----------



## da capo (5 Juin 2019)

Je fais un peu de rangement dans mes bacs…


----------



## Jura39 (5 Juin 2019)




----------



## da capo (5 Juin 2019)

Quand deux de mes artistes préférés se produisent ensemble


----------



## da capo (5 Juin 2019)

l'une


----------



## da capo (5 Juin 2019)

l'autre


----------



## patlek (7 Juin 2019)

Retour des nantais de Malted Milk






Les autres titres;
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yn4ZBNN2AS4&list=OLAK5uy_m0etFXsUGrBDqnCsYDMLFDmlc4nDibjjQ


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (16 Juin 2019)




----------



## momo-fr (17 Juin 2019)

Wilko…







​


----------



## Bartolomeo (18 Juin 2019)

Allez on bouge son p’tit cul !!!


----------



## da capo (18 Juin 2019)

Un peu de sérieux, s'il vous plait !


----------



## Jura39 (21 Juin 2019)




----------



## Jura39 (22 Juin 2019)




----------



## Bartolomeo (22 Juin 2019)




----------



## pouppinou (22 Juin 2019)

*LE BLUES ROCK*
*ou peut-être l'inverse ?*
*LE ROCK BLUES*
*un style unique*
*zzzzzz ZZ TOPzzzzzz*






En ce moment ils trimbalent leur barbe du côté d'ARTE...






...et ils ne savent toujours pas si il faut mettre la barbe au-dessus ou en-dessous des draps ​


----------



## momo-fr (24 Juin 2019)

Mardi 2 juillet à Sortie 13 à Bordeaux






    ​


----------



## momo-fr (24 Juin 2019)

​


----------



## Jura39 (26 Juin 2019)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (26 Juin 2019)




----------



## da capo (26 Juin 2019)

Est-ce ainsi que les hommes vivent ?

Un texte magnifique de Louis Aragon au départ et une mise en musique tout aussi réussie par Léo Ferré.
D'autres l'ont adapté avec du coeur, Bernard Lavilliers (par exemple) ou sans (Thomas Dutronc).

Plus récemment, La Souterraine en a fait une adaptation intéressante mais trop chargée du souci de plaire.

Au final, Léo Ferré sera mon choix.






Même si je ne résiste pas à proposer la version 80's de Lavilliers.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (27 Juin 2019)




----------



## Bartolomeo (27 Juin 2019)

Perso ... Sa version, je la trouve meilleure que celle de Jimi qui est déjà une putain de tuerie !






Il rajoute une couche qui renifle le blues à plein pif ! 

Et en même temps, il aide à mieux comprendre en quoi le Jimi était un ouf génial.


----------



## Bartolomeo (27 Juin 2019)

Un reggae méconnu du vieux Bob !


----------



## Bartolomeo (27 Juin 2019)

Une valeur sûre des bars où ça pue la clope, les gougnafiers pur malt et les gonzesses à l'oeil sauvage !!!


----------



## Jura39 (29 Juin 2019)




----------



## ScapO (29 Juin 2019)

M.Katché pour la batterie.​


----------



## boninmi (4 Juillet 2019)

Lomanis était ce matin Place Grenette à Grenoble​


----------



## patlek (4 Juillet 2019)




----------



## patlek (4 Juillet 2019)

Allez. Petit morceau, Memphis Minnie, 1953.


----------



## momo-fr (5 Juillet 2019)

Les joyeux déglingos d'Idles







​


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (7 Juillet 2019)




----------



## Toum'aï (7 Juillet 2019)




----------



## Jura39 (7 Juillet 2019)




----------



## silvio (8 Juillet 2019)

momo-fr a dit:


> Les joyeux déglingos d'Idles
> 
> ​


tu m'enlèves les mots de la bouche ...

Toujours fidèle au poste ?



Moi suis tombé là-dessus :






Un joli petit caractère qui m'en rappelle 1 autre :


----------



## da capo (8 Juillet 2019)

Je n'oublie jamais que j'ai été un ado.

Courtney Love est loin d'être une des artistes que je préfère, mais ce titre (dont le nom a changé à plusieurs reprises) est une image de qui j'ai été et de qui je suis encore.

le monde dans lequel je vis ne me convient pas plus maintenant qu'avant.


----------



## gKatarn (8 Juillet 2019)

Quel pied à La Défense Arena le 29/6


----------



## Deleted member 111510 (11 Juillet 2019)

Je reviens de Russie, où il est assez courant d'entendre de la musique française dans les taxis.
Joe Dassin n'a pas son Mausolée sur la Place Rouge mais il est véritablement immortel dans ce pays.

Ce soir je découvre au détour de mes déambulations dans youtube qu'un groupe Kazakh a repris _Et si tu n'existais pas_






8 millions de vues...


----------



## Bartolomeo (19 Juillet 2019)

hb222222 a dit:


> 8 millions de vues...


Ça correspondrait pas au % de sourds qui fréquentent YouTube ? 

Bon sinon l’autre soir, y a ce son qui passe et un bouffon balance :  « cool MC Hammer !!! » ... Rafale de phalanges direct .., faut pas déconner !!!


----------



## Bartolomeo (19 Juillet 2019)

Yo les potos ... un vrai son de la street ... pour ceux qui se souviennent ... il était là le fab ... le flot qui gicle en mettant des balayettes aux tueurs de flics ... aux bouffons à gourmette qui se la racontaient avec leur belette ... hommage aux beaux gosses du graphe, de la galère à Barbès et Clignancourt, elles étaient sales les rues mais on leur a donné des couleurs !!!


----------



## Bartolomeo (19 Juillet 2019)

Les batards et negros qui fréquentaient le bobino ... clin d'oeil du vieux pirate !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (22 Juillet 2019)




----------



## boninmi (29 Juillet 2019)




----------



## Jura39 (30 Juillet 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 111510 (3 Août 2019)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (4 Août 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 111510 (4 Août 2019)

L'Amour est bien plus fort que nous, dans sa version anglaise par Astrud Giberto

_Love Is Stronger Far Than We_






La version de Lana Cantrell, sortie avant l'interprétation de A. Gilberto, vaut aussi le détour


----------



## pouppinou (4 Août 2019)

hb222222 a dit:


>





Unepause a dit:


>


Comme quoi la tristesse peut se revêtir d'une belle parure 

Mais comme nous sommes des êtres émotionnels, cela fait partie de la beauté de la vie pour avoir vécu des moments intenses et inoubliables.
Certains diront qu'il ne faut pas se laisser prendre par les affectes, mais c'est tellement beau de ressentir les choses au plus profond de soi-même... c'est tellement ressentir la vie en nous.


----------



## momo-fr (6 Août 2019)

On se bouge !!!








Fait tourner dans ta tête…






​


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (14 Août 2019)

Une belle reprise de P. Bachelet






_"[...]Elle a ses longues mains de dentellière,_
_À damner l'âme d'un Vermeer,_
_Cette silhouette vénitienne,_
_Quand elle se penche à ses persiennes,_
_Ce geste, je le sais pas coeur[...]"_


----------



## Romuald (14 Août 2019)

Aout 69, Woodstock, on sait.
Mais Aout 68 ? Sortie de cette pépite. Summertime, Sweet Mary, Turtles blues et le reste - la distorsion de la guitare répondant à la voix éraillée de Janis dans Ball and Chain -, que du bonheur . 51 ans et pas une ride


----------



## Jura39 (27 Août 2019)




----------



## gKatarn (29 Août 2019)

Viking metal powaaaaa


----------



## Toum'aï (3 Septembre 2019)




----------



## momo-fr (3 Septembre 2019)

Cool…






​


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (7 Septembre 2019)




----------



## Jura39 (16 Septembre 2019)




----------



## boninmi (16 Septembre 2019)

Allumons Radio Nostalgie


----------



## da capo (17 Septembre 2019)

Nostalgie quand tu nous tiens…


----------



## PJG (17 Septembre 2019)

Sur mon iMac Tournesol.
La note Picking Radio


----------



## Jura39 (17 Septembre 2019)




----------



## Jura39 (18 Septembre 2019)




----------



## Jura39 (18 Septembre 2019)




----------



## peyret (19 Septembre 2019)




----------



## Romuald (19 Septembre 2019)

Puisqu'on est en mode nostalgie :





Et Genesis, je les préfère dans le seventies :





​


----------



## Jura39 (19 Septembre 2019)




----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Septembre 2019)

Allez ! Prenons un peu de hauteur et planons au-dessus de nos petites vies misérables et tristounettes ! 





​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Septembre 2019)

... Tidju ! Un "cover" qui dépote !!!! ...


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (21 Septembre 2019)




----------



## Jura39 (21 Septembre 2019)




----------



## pouppinou (21 Septembre 2019)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ... Tidju ! Un "cover" qui dépote !!!! ...



Houlaaaaaaaaa
Vous avez oublié complètement l'original ou quoi ?!!!!! Si l'original n'existait pas, je ne dis pas mais là y manque cruellement des fréquences et du "ROUGH". Par contre les musicos ils assurent GRAaaaveeees même si le rythme ici est accéléré et que le son est un peu trop "métallique" pour les guitares. C'est ce qui peut faire illusion d'ailleurs et qui fait que ça envoie grave.
Même mon King Lenny est totalement "out" sur ce morceau.
Allez, je vous en veux pas cela ma permis de réécouter le morceau à fond (c'est cool la campagne pour ça ) une dizaine fois en boucle.
Allez un petit 2.0 pour la forme :





Amusez-vous à lancer les 2 morceaux en même temps (Synchro) à partir de mon poste et vous allez voir !!!

 Whole lottaaaa looove...


----------



## litobar71 (21 Septembre 2019)

dans les 60's puis début milieu des 70's on écoutait la zique sur des tourne disques améliorés, parfois même à la radio, à l'occasion à la tété, et c'était beau, alors...
la nostalgie est importante par moments. 
il est vrai que certains canidés ont l'ouïe fine.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Septembre 2019)

@pouppinou 

Tout-à-fait d'accord avec toi, pouppinou ! 
J'avais déjà remarqué le rythme plus rapide, par contre je n'avais pas fait attention au son plus métallique des guitares peut-être dû aux conditions d'enregistrement actuelles comparées à ce qui se faisait à l'époque.

A mon avis, l'avantage des groupes de "cover" est de faire découvrir aux jeunes générations des groupes qu'ils n'auraient peut-être pas écoutés en version originale ... si, après, ils se jettent sur l'original, c'est tout bon !


----------



## patlek (22 Septembre 2019)

Dans ces conditions, l' original; le voilà:







Sinon, autre version de notre télé crochet national, la nouvelle star...






Finalement, cette chanteuse n' a pas percée, malgré un ceryains talent, une énergie et une originalité... tombée dans l' oubli.


----------



## pouppinou (22 Septembre 2019)

patlek a dit:


> Dans ces conditions, l' original; le voilà:



Je veux bien croire que tout vient du blues mais je crois que nos sonotones ne sont pas du tout branchés sur la même fréquence. 
Je crois me souvenir que cela vient de ce que certains appellent des mondes parallèles 

Faudrait voir ce qu'en pensent John Bonham, Jimmy Page, John Paul Jones et Robert Plant.

Dans ce cas là je préfère lui (Le Maître du genre) :





Y a un titre de 62 et l'autre de 63... cherchez qui s'inspire a influencé l'autre ? 
Et on appelle ça parfois le Rythme & Blues... Qui a piqué le rythme à l'autre ? C'est rarement le Maître qui copie sur l'élève


----------



## Jura39 (22 Septembre 2019)




----------



## patlek (22 Septembre 2019)

pouppinou a dit:


> Je veux bien croire que tout vient du blues mais je crois que nos sonotones ne sont pas du tout branchés sur la même fréquence.
> Je crois me souvenir que cela vient de ce que certains appellent des mondes parallèles
> 
> Faudrait voir ce qu'en pensent John Bonham, Jimmy Page, John Paul Jones et Robert Plant.



Led zeppelin a la réputation d'avoir beaucoup copié, sans trop se préoccuper des droits d' auteurs, en s' attribuant tout.

Sur ce titre, c' est passé en justice et ils ont été condamnés a en redonner la paternité à Willie Dixon; tu peux écoutter la version "intermédiaire" des smalls faces, ou çà devient assez évident.
http://rocknfool.net/2019/09/05/cinq-choses-a-savoir-sur-whole-lotta-love-de-led-zeppelin/

Autre source:

https://www.rollingstone.fr/les-10-arnaques-les-plus-osees-de-led-zeppelin/

Apres, s'inspirer (çà dépasse "l'inspiration" ) ou jouer des titres des autres, ce n' est pas condamnable, a une condition, citer les (vrais) auteurs.


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Septembre 2019)




----------



## pouppinou (22 Septembre 2019)

patlek a dit:


> Led zeppelin a la réputation d'avoir beaucoup copié, sans trop se préoccuper des droits d' auteurs, en s' attribuant tout.
> 
> Sur ce titre, c' est passé en justice et ils ont été condamnés a en redonner la paternité à Willie Dixon; tu peux écoutter la version "intermédiaire" des smalls faces, ou çà devient assez évident.
> http://rocknfool.net/2019/09/05/cinq-choses-a-savoir-sur-whole-lotta-love-de-led-zeppelin/



Ca toujours été de tout temps. De plus ici, ce n'est pas la "version intermédiaire", mais une oeuvre authentiquement différente. Moi personnellement je n'entends  pas la même musique ni les mêmes paroles sur les 2 vidéos présentes.
Après si j'entre dans ton jeu, j'aimerai bien savoir où c'est influencé Dixon... et ainsi de suite.
D'une, contrairement à ce qui est dit, les paroles ne sont pas les mêmes et dans ce cas au niveau du rythme Dixon a copié sur Hooker, mais c'est normal chaque chanteur est influencé par ses pères. Y a qu'a voir aujourd'hui combien reprennent le rythme d'un succès d'un chanteur de la même époque ? Tu entends et donc tu te laisses envahir par le son.
C'est comme avec Kravitz que l'on accusait à tort à une période d'être une "photocopieuse".
Personnellement entre Dixon et Led Zep le thème de la chanson est très générique... l'amour. Mais les paroles ne sont pas identiques ou alors toutes les chansons parlant d'amour se répètent sans cesse surtout si tu reviens sur une longue période en arrière. Quand à la musique et rythme, rien à voir. Par contre Dixon et Hooker alors là pour moi il a complètement "pompé" (mais c'est normal ils sont de la même époque c'était le son dans l'air du temps et qui fonctionnait) sur le rythme de Hooker avec une autre orchestration.
Dans ce genre d'histoire c'est jamais très claire, comment veux-tu créer en ayant aucun patrimoine en toi ? C'est impossible l'être humain ne vit pas dans une boite hermétique (même dans le ventre de sa mère on est déjà imprégné, influencé). Le problème c'est que dès qu'il y a eu une histoire pour une chanson ou un morceau après t'es catalogué, surtout si tu as du succès et que tu vends beaucoup, et parfois ce sont même les maisons de disques qui provoquent ce genre de polémique pour faire de la pub, car même comme ça ça fait énormément vendre car on en parle...
Maintenant à chacun de se faire une opinion, et c'est uniquement ça qui compte. Et heureusement sinon on aurait tous la même sensibilité. Mais là, je ne vois pas personnellement, et honnêtement y a pas photo.
C'est comme la petite "Lussi" je vois bien que l'on a pas les mêmes sonotones. Moi dès que j'appuie sur "play" y a mes sonotones qui saute de mes oreilles


----------



## Jura39 (23 Septembre 2019)




----------



## Jura39 (23 Septembre 2019)




----------



## momo-fr (23 Septembre 2019)

Metal cover…






​


----------



## Romuald (24 Septembre 2019)

Dans la série 'comparaison-reprise-cover' - je n'ai personnellement jamais entendu parler de plagiat en jazz/blues, j'aime autant l'une que l'autre


Big Mama





Janis





​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Septembre 2019)

momo-fr a dit:


> Metal cover…
> 
> 
> 
> ...



J'adore ! ... Déjanté à souhait !


----------



## momo-fr (24 Septembre 2019)

Banjo metal cover…






​


----------



## paul67 (25 Septembre 2019)

Pour continuer sur led zeppelin



thebiglebowsky a dit:


> @pouppinou
> 
> Tout-à-fait d'accord avec toi, pouppinou !
> J'avais déjà remarqué le rythme plus rapide, par contre je n'avais pas fait attention au son plus métallique des guitares peut-être dû aux conditions d'enregistrement actuelles comparées à ce qui se faisait à l'époque.
> ...


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (25 Septembre 2019)

...Infrarouge du 24/09/2019 à 23h26...


----------



## Jura39 (25 Septembre 2019)




----------



## Jura39 (28 Septembre 2019)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (28 Septembre 2019)




----------



## momo-fr (2 Octobre 2019)

Cool…






​


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (8 Octobre 2019)

_"[...]
Je veux encore dire je t'aime,_






_et vouloir mourir d'aimer.
[...]"_​


----------



## da capo (9 Octobre 2019)

3ème scène : quand l'Opéra de Paris produit des courts métrages.

Ici _Les Indes Galantes _ de Jean-Philippe Rameau.​





tous les films de la 3e Scène sur :
https://www.operadeparis.fr/3e-scene​


----------



## momo-fr (9 Octobre 2019)

Samedi 12 octobre à Sortie13 - Bordeaux






​


----------



## boninmi (12 Octobre 2019)




----------



## boninmi (17 Octobre 2019)




----------



## pouppinou (18 Octobre 2019)

*SOUCHON REVIVAL FOR EVER | SOUCHON TOUJOURS ET ENCORE*











http://www.alainsouchon.net​


----------



## boninmi (18 Octobre 2019)

pouppinou a dit:


> *SOUCHON REVIVAL FOR EVER | SOUCHON TOUJOURS ET ENCORE*​


Le prochain tube ...


----------



## pouppinou (18 Octobre 2019)

En écoutant Âme fifties sur YouTube, voici ce que YouTube me propose comme liste de lecture à suivre...


```
3:17
EN COURS DE LECTURE
Alain Souchon - Presque (Paroles Lyrics Video)
Paroles Lyrics France
6,9 k vues


2:47:29
EN COURS DE LECTURE
The Best of Georges Brassens (full album)
Chanson Française
5,2 M vues


6:13
EN COURS DE LECTURE
Morgane de toi
Renaud
802 k vues


3:44
EN COURS DE LECTURE
Alain Souchon - Le baiser (Clip officiel)
Alain Souchon
3,2 M vues


7:24
EN COURS DE LECTURE
Francis Cabrel La Corrida (live) - YouTube.FLV
crazyguitarek
1,6 M vues


3:46
EN COURS DE LECTURE
William Sheller - Un Homme Heureux
WilliamShellerVEVO
7,3 M vues


4:33
EN COURS DE LECTURE
Izïa, Dominique A - Esseulés (session live)
IziaVEVO
83 k vues


8:07
EN COURS DE LECTURE
Puisque tu pars J.-J.Goldman les fous chantants d'Alès - Vidéo Dailymotion.flv
AZERTYFB
7,2 M vues


3:07
EN COURS DE LECTURE
Vincent Delerm - Je ne sais pas si c'est tout le monde [Audio Officiel]
Vincent Delerm
8,6 k vues


5:08
EN COURS DE LECTURE
MORIARTY - Jimmy (FD Acoustic session)
'FD' faitsdiversshow
10 M vues


3:25
EN COURS DE LECTURE
Bernard Lavilliers, Catherine Ringer - IDEES NOIRES avec Catherine Ringer
Bernard Lavilliers
13 M vues


5:52
EN COURS DE LECTURE
Alain Souchon --- Foule Sentimentale
Eileen
1,9 M vues


7:14
EN COURS DE LECTURE
Jean-Louis Aubert - Puisses-Tu (LIVE=VIVANT)
Jean-Louis Aubert Officiel
1,7 M vues


3:12
EN COURS DE LECTURE
Alain Souchon - Presque [Face AA] (Clip officiel)
Alain Souchon
316 k vues


5:53
EN COURS DE LECTURE
Francis Cabrel - C'est Écrit (1989)
Micka Décamps
3,9 M vues


4:25
EN COURS DE LECTURE
Alain Souchon - La ballade de Jim (Clip officiel)
Alain Souchon
4,7 M vues


3:55
EN COURS DE LECTURE
Vincent Delerm - Vie Varda (video officielle)
Vincent Delerm
59 k vues


4:20
EN COURS DE LECTURE
Alain Bashung - Immortels
AlainBashungVEVO
2,2 M vues


5:33
EN COURS DE LECTURE
Hexagone
Renaud
1 M vues


9:28
EN COURS DE LECTURE
Puisque Tu Pars Goldman
sosogoldman
2,4 M vues


4:40
EN COURS DE LECTURE
Michel Berger - Le Paradis Blanc (Clip officiel)
France Gall et Michel Berger
19 M vues


4:13
EN COURS DE LECTURE
Alain Souchon - Ultra Moderne Solitude
Alain Dadourian
22 k vues


6:32
EN COURS DE LECTURE
Indochine - Karma Girls (Clip officiel)
Indochine
1,8 M vues


5:12
EN COURS DE LECTURE
Alain Souchon - Foule sentimentale (Clip officiel)
Alain Souchon
7 M vues


3:57
EN COURS DE LECTURE
Laurent Voulzy - La fille d'avril (Clip officiel)
LaurentVoulzyOfficiel
3,2 M vues


5:07
EN COURS DE LECTURE
Aliose, Arthur et Maxime Le Forestier - La ballade de Jim (Alain Souchon)
Loïc Oswald
106 k vues


8:05
EN COURS DE LECTURE
Alain Souchon présente "Âme Fifties", son nouvel album
RTL - On a tellement de choses à se dire
7 k vues


3:32
EN COURS DE LECTURE
Antoine Elie - La rose et l'armure
Antoine Elie
2,9 M vues


5:53
EN COURS DE LECTURE
Alain Souchon parle de Bernard Lavilliers sur France info le 13 aout 2017
berlav
2,9 k vues


3:05
EN COURS DE LECTURE
Christophe Maé - Les gens (Paroles Lyrics Video)
Paroles Lyrics France
314 k vues


3:49
EN COURS DE LECTURE
Alain Souchon - Les regrets (Clip officiel)
Alain Souchon
2,1 M vues


4:27
EN COURS DE LECTURE
Alain Souchon et Laurent Voulzy - Oiseau malin (Clip officiel)
Alain Souchon et Laurent Voulzy
1,5 M vues


4:21
EN COURS DE LECTURE
Florent Pagny - Si une chanson
Florent Pagny
494 k vues


3:04
EN COURS DE LECTURE
Véronique Sanson, Alain Souchon - Bahia (Clip officiel)
Véronique Sanson Officiel
376 k vues


3:45
EN COURS DE LECTURE
Alain Souchon - Rive gauche (Clip officiel)
Alain Souchon
2,3 M vues


7:37
EN COURS DE LECTURE
Julien Doré - Sublime & Silence (Clip officiel)
juliendoreofficiel
16 M vues


4:49
EN COURS DE LECTURE
ALAIN BASHUNG - La Nuit je mens.avi
Thierry airborne
19 M vues


3:07
EN COURS DE LECTURE
Alain souchon Jamais content
Yoyo 78
687 k vues


5:28
EN COURS DE LECTURE
Alain Souchon - Foule Sentimentale (lyrics)
Karaoké Lyrics
980 k vues


4:26
EN COURS DE LECTURE
alain souchon caterpillar
sebchanka
193 k vues


4:46
EN COURS DE LECTURE
À REGARDER PLUS TARD
Noir Désir - Le Vent Nous Portera
Noir Desir
89 M vues
```

Quelle merveilleuse liste. Ce sera l'âme musicale de ma matinée.


----------



## Jura39 (19 Octobre 2019)




----------



## Romuald (21 Octobre 2019)

Space oddity depuis l'ISS


----------



## da capo (21 Octobre 2019)

J'étais bien jeune à l'époque et ma soeur (laquelle ?) avait acheté ce 45 tours de Lucio Dalla.
Le choix était bien limité à la maison en matière de musique et j'ai du l'écouter des centaines de fois. J'y découvrai dès les premières écoutes le caractère bien particulier de la production pour une chanson de variété : des références bien nettes (des emprunts même) à Pink Floyd et aux restes du psychédélisme et un pont totalement délirant où l'enregistrement est diffusé à l'envers (à partir de la deuxième minute).
J'ai gardé bien au chaud ce vinyl de 1971.
Je l'écoute toujours


----------



## Toum'aï (25 Octobre 2019)




----------



## boninmi (25 Octobre 2019)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Souad Massi


Elle était sur scène à Grenoble le soir du 13 novembre 2015 et nous étions dans la salle.


----------



## patlek (26 Octobre 2019)

Je me demandais ce que je pourrais bien trouver de proche de l' excellent Fantastic Negrito...

J' ai trouvé; Earl Saint Clair... Du Rn'B bien trempé dans le Blues.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (27 Octobre 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 111510 (31 Octobre 2019)

*Tito Fuggi *"et son orchestre typique" jouent _Ma patrie_
(compositeur Claude-Henri Vic)






Et _Historia de un Amor_
(C. E. Almarán)


----------



## Jura39 (1 Novembre 2019)




----------



## patlek (2 Novembre 2019)

Belle performance solo






Fait fortement penser a Skip James


----------



## Jura39 (3 Novembre 2019)




----------



## PJG (3 Novembre 2019)

Le Blues du Businessman, avec la plus belle version.
Merci @Jura39
Ma chanson préférée.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (4 Novembre 2019)




----------



## Tina•11 (4 Novembre 2019)

*Shakey Graves, Roll the Bones. Album Roll the Bones.





*

J'aurais bien inséré le clip, mais invidio.us n'est pas dans la liste des médias intégrés... :/

Bonne journée !...


----------



## PJG (4 Novembre 2019)

C'est bien le clip que tu voulais ?


----------



## da capo (4 Novembre 2019)




----------



## Tina•11 (4 Novembre 2019)

PJG a dit:


> C'est bien le clip que tu voulais ?



Awi. Bravo.


----------



## Jura39 (5 Novembre 2019)




----------



## Moonwalker (5 Novembre 2019)




----------



## momo-fr (5 Novembre 2019)

Demain soir au BT59 à Bordeaux






  ​


----------



## Jura39 (7 Novembre 2019)




----------



## Romuald (7 Novembre 2019)

Il n'y a pas que BB King et John Lee Hooker dans le guitare blues. Moins connu mais aussi bon, Johnny Copeland :


----------



## sifoto (9 Novembre 2019)

Wowwww...


----------



## momo-fr (9 Novembre 2019)

​


----------



## Jura39 (9 Novembre 2019)




----------



## pouppinou (10 Novembre 2019)

*Adagio de Barber ou diapason de la Vie*
*(dite existence)*





​*S*i la vie ne devait être qu’une musique, elle ne saurait être composée que des variations de notes de cet adagio… Musique émotionnelle aux vibrations paraphrasant la Vie.
_*L*_a Vie qui nous est toutes et tous commune, aux extrémités contraires. L’origine et sa fin, passages obligatoires à toute Vie. Du mineur au majeur, de ces quelques notes répétitives, au son des cordes vibrantes à ces extrêmes, nous jouent toutes les composantes et les variations de la Vie, faite de bas et de hauts modulant toute existence. De l’espoir au désespoir, du brouillard à la lumière, des vibrations au silence.
*L*e tourbillon de ces quelques notes n’est autre que le cycle de la vie aux fréquences modulées. Si peu de note mais à la quintessence unique de chacune d’entre elles. Notes vitales et aux silences de grandeur d’âme.

_*C*_omment pour moi, Barber a su résumer dans cet adagio, la Vie en musique.
_*A*_ Proust la Sonate de Vinteuil… A moi l’Adagio de Barber…

_*" La vie est comme une belle mélodie, seules les paroles sont foirées "*_
_*(Christopher Wallace - The Notorious B.I.G.)*_


----------



## roquebrune (10 Novembre 2019)

Glenn Gould , Goldberg Variations

 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aEkXet4WX_c


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (10 Novembre 2019)




----------



## Jura39 (11 Novembre 2019)




----------



## Jura39 (11 Novembre 2019)




----------



## da capo (11 Novembre 2019)




----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Novembre 2019)

Allez ! Un gros coup de blues automnal ... 

Paris 1958


----------



## Jura39 (14 Novembre 2019)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Allez ! Un gros coup de blues automnal ...
> 
> Paris 1958


Quelle belle femme


----------



## patlek (17 Novembre 2019)

Rien de tel qu' un peu de bonne humeur pour commencer la journée... 

(En fait, c' est sensé être "poignant", mais bon.. mais non....)






Allez , tous en choeur!!!:

EEEENNNNNNVVVOOOIIIII LLLESSSSS CCCCCCLLLLOOOOOWWWWWWNNNSSSS


----------



## Tina•11 (17 Novembre 2019)

Quiet The Dog. Content in sadness, album What Now.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (19 Novembre 2019)




----------



## momo-fr (20 Novembre 2019)

Le 7 décembre prochain à SORTIE13


__
		https://soundcloud.com/theheartland%2Frollinandtumble

​


----------



## Toum'aï (29 Novembre 2019)




----------



## boninmi (30 Novembre 2019)




----------



## Toum'aï (4 Décembre 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 111510 (6 Décembre 2019)

Si vous n'avez plus de café chez vous ce matin...

essayez un bon coup d'eau glacée sur la figure avec en fond sonore ce courant alternatif


----------



## roquebrune (6 Décembre 2019)

Debussy - Arabesque No. 1
					

Debussy - Arabesque No. 1Click the bell to always be notified on new uploads!♫ Listen on Spotify: http://spoti.fi/2LdpqK7♫ Sheet Music on nkoda: http://bit...




					www.youtube.com


----------



## momo-fr (7 Décembre 2019)

Ce soir à SORTIE13 à Bordeaux






​


----------



## Jura39 (7 Décembre 2019)




----------



## Jura39 (8 Décembre 2019)




----------



## Jura39 (9 Décembre 2019)




----------



## Romuald (13 Décembre 2019)

Surprenant, et magnifique !​Ne pas s'attendre à du Nougaro-like, elle revisite et se réapproprie complètement les textes et la musique. Juste ce qu'il faut de swing, mais tout en douceur. De même oubliez la cantatrice, elle a adopté une voix 'variété', à savoir quasiment sans vibrato et plutôt devant, et n'a pas perdu la technique. Ca file dans les aigus sans problème, et quel souffle !
Bref un bel hommage, que vous pouvez découvrir sur YT
Deux coups de cœur : Blue rondo à la turk et Déjeuner sur l'herbe


----------



## Jura39 (14 Décembre 2019)

@*Romuald*
C'est vraiment superbe a écouter


----------



## Jura39 (15 Décembre 2019)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (15 Décembre 2019)




----------



## Jura39 (16 Décembre 2019)




----------



## Toum'aï (17 Décembre 2019)

Ah ouais, la version live...


----------



## Jura39 (17 Décembre 2019)




----------



## nicomarcos (18 Décembre 2019)




----------



## sifoto (18 Décembre 2019)

En ce moment


----------



## Jura39 (18 Décembre 2019)

Une pub , mais surtout une belle chanson


----------



## nicomarcos (18 Décembre 2019)

INTERMARCHÉÉÉÉÉÉ


----------



## pouppinou (18 Décembre 2019)

C'est tellement dommage de ne profiter de ce beau lieu rafraichis avec goût pour la joie de tous, que de taguer ses murs à la peinture encore fraiche de Telex.
J'ai l'impression de revenir 35 en arrière où les forums n'étaient que Telex d'expression, faute de capacité et de bande passante "Baudelérienne".
Une vague réformatrice bruisse  au loin où le toujours plus rapide veut gérer notre existence. L'art se transforme alors en page monochrome, en quelques mots qui hier étaient sous la bannière d'un bleu et d'un soulignement criard qui aujourd'hui se parent d'une couleur plus agréable voir d'un style plus travaillé mais qui malheureusement enferment toujours le beau, l'art, l'essentiel nécessaire à notre sensible derrière un tag aux allures de Telex vite expédié qui même si on le reçoit, ne nous touche pas.
Toutes ces formes que j'utilise dans mes propos ne sont là que pour exprimer mon sentiment triste sur cette mue insipide et nullement pour exprimer une colère envers quiconque. Je suis là pour partager, échanger et non m'imposer d'aucune manière.
Il ne faut y voir, dans mes propos qu'une tristesse de voir que la forme devient vide ou bien au contraire, que la forme retient tout et ne nous délivre plus cette joie de découvrir l'âme du "porteur" par ce qui le touche et veux ainsi partager son émotion, son sensible.

Car pour une fois que la reprise est bonne, autant lancer le feu artifice de l'émotion directement depuis ce si beau forum :


----------



## nicomarcos (19 Décembre 2019)

Je suis du même avis  
(confer post#15441).


----------



## Toum'aï (19 Décembre 2019)




----------



## pouppinou (19 Décembre 2019)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Je suis du même avis
> (confer post#15441).


Oui je sais puisqu'effectivement c'est de ton poste que je parlais.
Alors sans les formes,
je trouve dommage de ne mettre qu'un vulgaire lien. Il est si facile d'incorporer la vidéo dans un poste où des images résumant la teneur d'un poste.
Idem dans le Thread "Parlons forum....", mettre uniquement un lien tue l'âme du thread et devient très vite inintéressant car cliquer sur un lien pouvoir de quoi il en retourne c'est lassant et... chiant 
Ne le prends pas mal surtout. Je dis que c'est dommage


----------



## Jura39 (19 Décembre 2019)

pouppinou a dit:


> Oui je sais puisqu'effectivement c'est de ton poste que je parlais.
> Alors sans les formes,
> je trouve dommage de ne mettre qu'un vulgaire lien. Il est si facile d'incorporer la vidéo dans un poste où des images résumant la teneur d'un poste.
> Idem dans le Thread "Parlons forum....", mettre uniquement un lien tue l'âme du thread et devient très vite inintéressant car cliquer sur un lien pouvoir de quoi il en retourne c'est lassant et... chiant
> Ne le prends pas mal surtout. Je dis que c'est dommage


----------



## fgfdgd (19 Décembre 2019)

Automatic (Sharpe & Numan album)


----------



## nicomarcos (20 Décembre 2019)

ze_random_bass a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> c'est plutôt rassurant qu'on te demande de mettre à jour ton OS pour des raisons de sécurité et surtout pour des paiements. D'ailleurs, les mises à jour concernent souvent des renforcements de sécurité.
> 
> ...





pouppinou a dit:


> Oui je sais puisqu'effectivement c'est de ton poste que je parlais.
> Alors sans les formes,
> je trouve dommage de ne mettre qu'un vulgaire lien. Il est si facile d'incorporer la vidéo dans un poste où des images résumant la teneur d'un poste.
> Idem dans le Thread "Parlons forum....", mettre uniquement un lien tue l'âme du thread et devient très vite inintéressant car cliquer sur un lien pouvoir de quoi il en retourne c'est lassant et... chiant [emoji6]
> Ne le prends pas mal surtout. Je dis que c'est dommage [emoji4]


Je suis bien d’accord avec toi  mais je suis pas arrivé à le faire !
je veux bien apprendre si tu m’expliques 
la manœuvre[emoji847]


----------



## Locke (20 Décembre 2019)

@nicomarcos
Je viens de corriger ta réponse #15 441. Pour insérer une vidéo, tu sélectionnes ton lien, puis dans ta réponse...






...tu sélectionnes Media, un clic sur continuer et c'est tout bon.


----------



## nicomarcos (20 Décembre 2019)

Bonjour @Locke, 
Merci pour tes  explications très claires et simples. 
Là je suis au boulot, j’expérimentais ça ce
soir


----------



## ze_random_bass (20 Décembre 2019)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Je suis bien d’accord avec toi  mais je suis pas arrivé à le faire !
> je veux bien apprendre si tu m’expliques
> la manœuvre[emoji847]



Euh pourquoi tu me cites ?

a+


----------



## nicomarcos (20 Décembre 2019)

Ah oui tout à fait, énorme erreur de ma part. Toutes mes confuses.
Ce message n’était  effectivement pas pour toi


----------



## ze_random_bass (20 Décembre 2019)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Ah oui tout à fait, énorme erreur de ma part. Toutes mes confuses.
> Ce message n’était  effectivement pas pour toi











						Dark Vador : "Excuses acceptées"
					

Dark Vador sait se montrer magnanime !




					youtu.be
				




Je me doutais d'un truc comme ça ... je craignais d'avoir louper une étape ;-)


----------



## nicomarcos (20 Décembre 2019)

Non non c’est ma faute, j’assume


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (20 Décembre 2019)




----------



## nicomarcos (20 Décembre 2019)

La je suis bon ?


----------



## nicomarcos (20 Décembre 2019)

Un autre style, nostalgie


----------



## nicomarcos (20 Décembre 2019)

Doublon involontaire
(Version courte)


----------



## nicomarcos (20 Décembre 2019)




----------



## Toum'aï (20 Décembre 2019)

nicomarcos a dit:


> La je suis bon ?


Ouais, mais c'est pas la peine de nous inonder...


----------



## nicomarcos (20 Décembre 2019)

Et bien si tu sais pas nager vas te coucher, tu n'es obligé de rien, si ça te vas pas, ne regardes pas.
Ton intervention ne concerne que ta petite personne


----------



## Toum'aï (20 Décembre 2019)

Ouais, mais ça m'oblige à faire défiler la page, et je fatigue. Un peu comme dans les actualité d'ailleurs...


----------



## nicomarcos (20 Décembre 2019)

Actualités ?
Et quand on commence à être fatigué, faut arrêter.


----------



## Jura39 (20 Décembre 2019)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Ouais, mais c'est pas la peine de nous inonder...


Je plussoie


----------



## Jura39 (20 Décembre 2019)




----------



## nicomarcos (21 Décembre 2019)

Bon désolé c’était pour tester, je le ferais plus [emoji18]
Et mes confuses à @Toum'aï


----------



## fgfdgd (21 Décembre 2019)




----------



## nicomarcos (21 Décembre 2019)




----------



## Jura39 (21 Décembre 2019)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (22 Décembre 2019)




----------



## pouppinou (22 Décembre 2019)

*Triste Réalité ?*






_C'est uniquement l'imagination de ce que l'on se fait de la réalité qui peut être triste.
Alors...   _​


----------



## Jura39 (22 Décembre 2019)




----------



## Toum'aï (22 Décembre 2019)

Une heure et demie de super musique, un petit feu, les yeux à demi fermés...


----------



## nicomarcos (22 Décembre 2019)

Ah là je dis oui
A écouter sans modération.....


----------



## nicomarcos (22 Décembre 2019)

Je vous avoue c'est plutôt "midinettes", mais c'est juste pour le spectacle et Killie


----------



## Jura39 (22 Décembre 2019)




----------



## nicomarcos (22 Décembre 2019)

Excellent artiste.
Bien écouter les paroles


----------



## Jura39 (22 Décembre 2019)

Petit  hommage


----------



## Toum'aï (27 Décembre 2019)




----------



## Toum'aï (27 Décembre 2019)

... Et puis






Remplacer 7 ans par 5​


----------



## Jura39 (27 Décembre 2019)




----------



## da capo (4 Janvier 2020)

il faut bien ça pour se réveiller !​


----------



## Jura39 (4 Janvier 2020)




----------



## boninmi (4 Janvier 2020)




----------



## TimeCapsule (4 Janvier 2020)

La première version sortie :


----------



## Jura39 (5 Janvier 2020)




----------



## pouppinou (9 Janvier 2020)

*3h45*
Le bit de ma nuit est donné via NexusRadio [was RadioChicago] et c'est Armin qui administre ma nuit. Nuit propice à mes tâches créatrices.
Subwoofer en position Boum Boum... agissant comme des US sur mon inspiration qui se liquéfie dans mon sang pour alimenter mon esprit.






*4h00*
L'heure du cappuccino/panettone pour garder la donne et continuer à faire honneur à ma livrée en cette heure bien avancée.


----------



## Jura39 (9 Janvier 2020)




----------



## pouppinou (11 Janvier 2020)

*4h00*
Recherche d'une source d'énergie... c'est parti pour 1 heure d'Armin Powered à TomorrowLand.
Le rassemblement des peuples surfant sur la même vague muée par la vibration universelle.
Voyez les flotter ces nations drapées de leur couleur, aucune frontière, l'universalité des peuples marche sur ce Pays de Demain.
TomorrowLand, le pays universel où n'existe qu'une seule race, celle de la race humaine une et indivisible.
Voyez les flotter ces nations drapées de leur couleur, dont leur politiques se font la guerre et voulant faire croire que les peuples ne peuvent pas s'entendre et se comprendre, qu'ils inoculent à leur peuple en lieu et place de la liberté, la guerre, et la destruction de l'autre. Ces politiques qui tout pouvoir qu'ils ont, n'arrivent pas à créer ce que des bits musicaux binaires arrivent à transcender ces mêmes peuples où tout devient amour par la seule vibration du grand bit universel, le son qui relie les âmes entre elles.
*! Fuck the politics, Love the universal Bit !*
Que l'amour est "belle", si agréable et simple à vivre.
Alors pourquoi tout compliquer, pourquoi laisser le pouvoir aux frustrés de l'amour diriger le monde, tous ces hargneux. On devrait leurs imposer une heure par jour de cette énergie universelle raisonner au sein de toutes les assemblées parlementaires, de toutes les fausses maisons de dieu, et au lieu de faire baisser la tête ou d'embrasser le sol de ceux que l'on veut soumettre à tous ces dogmes, ils devraient leurs faire lever les yeux et ouvrir les bras en voyant dans les yeux de son voisin l'amour que chacun a enfuit tout au fond de soi.
Qu'ils sont beaux, transpirant de bonheur tous ces communiants du Pays de Demain.
*! Armin Powered Universal Love !*






Ready for Love à 52''00​


----------



## Jura39 (12 Janvier 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (16 Janvier 2020)




----------



## Toum'aï (16 Janvier 2020)

J'aimeuh les barjos comme ça


----------



## Jura39 (16 Janvier 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (18 Janvier 2020)

C'est le week end


----------



## Toum'aï (18 Janvier 2020)




----------



## Toum'aï (18 Janvier 2020)

Pi tiens !


----------



## Toum'aï (18 Janvier 2020)

Encore une pépite...


----------



## Jura39 (18 Janvier 2020)




----------



## Toum'aï (18 Janvier 2020)

Nan, le plastique c'est dramatique


----------



## Toum'aï (18 Janvier 2020)

Et puis...


----------



## Toum'aï (19 Janvier 2020)

Spécialement cette reprise


----------



## boninmi (19 Janvier 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (21 Janvier 2020)




----------



## pouppinou (25 Janvier 2020)

*Mon chant de liberté*






_Dans un monde qui
Ne veut plus de nous
Mon chant de liberté, c'est toi
Et l'immensité
S'ouvre autour de nous
Au-delà de la limite de tes yeux.
Nait le sentiment
Il naît au cœur des larmes
Et s'élève et s'en va
Et plane sur les médisances
Indifférent de son héritage
Abreuvé par une soif d'amour
D'amour vrai

Dans un monde qui
Est enchaîné
Toi et moi respirons la liberté
Et la vérité
S'ouvre à nous dénudée
Et limpide est l'image
Désormais

De nouvelles sensations
De jeunes émotions
S'expriment purement
En nous

La robe des fantômes du passé
Glisse et offre un tableau immaculé
Et alors s'élève un vent d'amour chaud
D'amour vrai
Et je te redécouvre

Douce compagne
Tu ne sais demander mais tu sais
Où que tu ailles
Tu me trouveras près de toi
Si tu y consens

Un jour, des maisons de pierre
Redécouvertes sous les roses sauvages
Revivent,
Et nous appellent.
Des bois abandonnés
Et les vierges de leurs entrailles
S'ouvrent et nous enlacent.

Dans un monde qui
Est enchainé
Toi et moi respirons la liberté
Et la vérité
S'ouvre à nous dénudée
Et limpide est l'image
Désormais

De nouvelles sensations
De jeunes émotions
S'expriment purement
En nous

La robe des fantômes du passé
En glissant offre un tableau immaculé
Et s'élève un vent d'amour chaud
D'amour vrai
Et je te redécouvre_​


----------



## Jura39 (25 Janvier 2020)




----------



## momo-fr (26 Janvier 2020)

Vendredi soir à Barbey (Bordeaux)




_Guest avecDominic Sonic + Arno Futur et membres de OTH, Berurier Noir, Parabellum, Noir Desir, Stalag, etc...

_​


----------



## Jura39 (28 Janvier 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (28 Janvier 2020)




----------



## momo-fr (30 Janvier 2020)

Ce soir à La cave de la course (Bordeaux)






​


----------



## da capo (30 Janvier 2020)

un hebdo musical parlait de la saine colère de 
Kate Tempest
poête, romancière, chanteuse et une belle singularité noire, sauvage et pourtant presque utopiste

Punks are not dead ! Their kids are leading our world…


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Février 2020)

Pfffff ! Ma journée est fichue ... L'esprit et les yeux embrumés par tant de souvenirs ... 





​


----------



## Jura39 (4 Février 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (4 Février 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (4 Février 2020)




----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Février 2020)




----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Février 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 111510 (5 Février 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (5 Février 2020)




----------



## momo-fr (5 Février 2020)

Débile…






_À la Rock School Barbey (Bordeaux) le 17 avril prochain_

  ​


----------



## Jura39 (5 Février 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (5 Février 2020)




----------



## pouppinou (7 Février 2020)

*MONSIEUR B.O.
HANS ZIMMER
(Le  grand Legrand)*
( 90% de l'émotion des films )





Quel velours pour la trame d'un Remix !


----------



## Deleted member 111510 (7 Février 2020)

Les deux dernières pour la route


----------



## pouppinou (9 Février 2020)




----------



## momo-fr (9 Février 2020)

*BLACKBIRD HILL*







Au Krakatoa (Bordeaux) le 7 mars prochain…​


----------



## nicomarcos (11 Février 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (11 Février 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (11 Février 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (11 Février 2020)

Et Le Maitre...


----------



## Jura39 (11 Février 2020)




----------



## boninmi (12 Février 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (13 Février 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (13 Février 2020)




----------



## da capo (13 Février 2020)

Rage Against The Machine à Paris (à un prix discutable).

Le moment de ressortir le "Killing Boombastic" : un magnifique travail de DJ Zebra qui réunit Rage Against The Machine (Killing in the name of) et Shaggy (Boombastic).
Une vraie connaissance des musiques, de leurs accords au delà des genres.

Appelez ça comme vous voulez : versus, mashup etc.

Ca se laisse écouter :






​la vidéo est discutable mais bon…


----------



## momo-fr (13 Février 2020)

​


----------



## House M.D. (13 Février 2020)

Et un petit deuxième pour la bonne bouche…





P.S. : le retour d’un vieux squelette qui sort du placard pour faire coucou… salut aux vieux milliers qui traînent en ces lieux


----------



## Jura39 (16 Février 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (16 Février 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (22 Février 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (2 Mars 2020)

@*Unepause *
Ok pour une invitation, que je n'accepterais pas par erreur


----------



## Jura39 (2 Mars 2020)

@*gwen *


----------



## Deleted member 1108206 (2 Mars 2020)

P'tit bebert - La pression Monte : Album complet
					

Un groupe que j'aime beaucoup voila :) que je voulais partagé car il ne sont pas encore sur Youtube Chanson: 1. Ça Déplait == 0:00 m 2. Sensemilia == 2:53 m ...




					youtu.be
				




Pour les avoir vu de nombreuses fois en concert au Havre.. c'était hier


----------



## peyret (2 Mars 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (2 Mars 2020)

j'écoute en boucle l'album Wish you were here.
Je finis en larme bien souvent.


----------



## momo-fr (7 Mars 2020)

Ce soir au Krakatoa en 1ère partie






​


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (11 Mars 2020)




----------



## litobar71 (11 Mars 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (12 Mars 2020)




----------



## ScapO (12 Mars 2020)

Si la solitude te pèse 
Quand le destin te mène ici 
Et qu'un ami t'a oubliée 
Tu peux toujours compter sur moi​


----------



## ScapO (12 Mars 2020)

Merci à la modération de supprimer.Doublon.​


----------



## Jura39 (12 Mars 2020)




----------



## peyret (12 Mars 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (12 Mars 2020)




----------



## momo-fr (12 Mars 2020)

Shit corona… let's go!!







​


----------



## Gwen (12 Mars 2020)

Bon, en ce moment, c'est la BO de Mandalorian, pour patienter avant son arrivée sur Disney plus d'ici quelques semaines. C'est impressionnant comme cette musique est envoûtante. Un vrai régale, j'ai les huit albums (un par épisode) qui tournent en boucle depuis 15 jours. J'en ai même fait ma sonnerie de téléphone.


----------



## Nounours007 (12 Mars 2020)

Yanni ,a découvrir si vous ne connaissez pas ,
recherchez le live a acropolis ,

voici un lien sur une autre musique de l'auteur ,

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mfCca7M5r9A


----------



## Deleted member 1108206 (12 Mars 2020)

gwen a dit:


> Bon, en ce moment, c'est la BO de Mandalorian, pour patienter avant son arrivée sur Disney plus d'ici quelques semaines. C'est impressionnant comme cette musique est envoûtante. Un vrai régale, j'ai les huit albums (un par épisode) qui tournent en boucle depuis 15 jours. J'en ai même fait ma sonnerie de téléphone.


Ok que ouiii, pour avoir vu la série, Jon Favreau (réalisateur) ,  Ludwig Göransson (compositeur)  

Cadeau gwen 








						The Mandalorian Guitar Cover | DSC
					

Spotify: https://spoti.fi/33aMpKLiTunes/Apple Music: https://apple.co/35sXyYZConsider supporting the channel and becoming a CYAN tier patron ($3) to receive ...




					www.youtube.com


----------



## Nounours007 (12 Mars 2020)

une autre ,

Que je dédicace au femme ,

A celle que j'ai aimé , 
A celle que vous avez aimé ,
A celle que vous aimez ,
A celle qui est a vos coté ,
A celle qui était a vos coté ,
A celle qui sont là et qui nous aime ,
A celle qui ne sont plus là 
A celle qui me manque ,
A celle qui vous manque ,

voici un lien plein de poésie en musique avec de belle image ,

nounours

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i7V0FTHGdho


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (13 Mars 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (13 Mars 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (13 Mars 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (13 Mars 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (13 Mars 2020)

Flash Mob


----------



## nicomarcos (13 Mars 2020)

Copie (presque) conforme   
Le mec, ouf...


----------



## Jura39 (13 Mars 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (13 Mars 2020)

Impressionante la petite, elle envoie du lourd   
Pour les fans de batterie


----------



## da capo (13 Mars 2020)

Mon salopiot de gamin m'a contaminé : pire que le coronavirus !
Le rap américain a quelque chose de trop cool.
Et pour ceux qui ne connaissent (pas nombreux j'imagine) allez chercher Tiny Desk sur YouTube : du live, du beau et de belles découvertes pour nous européens.

Et pour moi qui ai été sonorisateur dans une autre vie, je suis vraiment ébloui par la prouesse de la captation du son à l'occasion de tous ces concerts en conditions très particulières ! vous apprécierez si vous ne connaissez pas.

Un parmi tant d'autres : Tyler the creator.
Mais jetez un oeil à Anderson Paak, Jorga Smith et d'autres ; il y a le choix !


----------



## da capo (13 Mars 2020)

Cela n'a juste rien à voir mais le CD est dans la voiture sans discontinuer depuis longtemps :

Telepopmusic - Breathe


----------



## da capo (13 Mars 2020)

Une dernière pour la route.

Un film, Traispotting
Une musique Born Slippy


----------



## pouppinou (13 Mars 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (14 Mars 2020)




----------



## Moonwalker (17 Mars 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (17 Mars 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (18 Mars 2020)




----------



## Toum'aï (19 Mars 2020)

On nous ment, c'est du Doctor Feegood !






​


----------



## Romuald (19 Mars 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


> On nous ment, c'est du Doctor Feegood !
> ​


Heu, tu sais qui est Wilko Johnson ?


----------



## Toum'aï (19 Mars 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> Heu, tu sais qui est Wilko Johnson ?


C'était pour te faire sortir de ta tanière...  




Wilko au havre en 1984

J'aurais bien aimé voir tribute to...​


----------



## Jura39 (20 Mars 2020)




----------



## Romuald (20 Mars 2020)

Comme dit le titre....


----------



## Jura39 (20 Mars 2020)

Petit souvenir


----------



## Nounours007 (20 Mars 2020)

YouTube
					






					www.youtube.com


----------



## Jura39 (20 Mars 2020)




----------



## Nounours007 (20 Mars 2020)

ZZ Top - Gimme All Your Lovin' (Official Music Video)
					

You're watching the official music video for ZZ Top - "Gimme All Your Lovin'" from the album 'Eliminator'. Subscribe to the Rhino Channel! http://bit.ly/Subs...




					www.youtube.com
				




une autre culte !!!


----------



## Nounours007 (20 Mars 2020)

une dernière pour la route !!  ( je ,n' arrive pas a les placer  comme vous !!!  )









						Guns n Roses - November Rain (HQ)
					






					www.youtube.com


----------



## Toum'aï (21 Mars 2020)

À nos petits écoliers


----------



## ScapO (21 Mars 2020)

Mientras Tanto by Santana & Buika
Extrait de l'album Africa Speaks


----------



## Jura39 (21 Mars 2020)




----------



## Toum'aï (21 Mars 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (21 Mars 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (22 Mars 2020)




----------



## momo-fr (22 Mars 2020)

​


----------



## Jura39 (23 Mars 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (23 Mars 2020)




----------



## momo-fr (23 Mars 2020)

13th Floor Elevators​ 





​


----------



## Romuald (23 Mars 2020)

momo-fr a dit:


> 13th Floor Elevators​
> ​


Ca ne nous rajeunit pas !


----------



## Jura39 (24 Mars 2020)




----------



## Nounours007 (24 Mars 2020)

pour ce soir ,









						Laura Pausini - La Solitudine (Official Video)
					

Laura Pausini - La Solitudine Spotify: https://open.spotify.com/artist/2e4nwiX8ZCU09LGLOpeqTH iTunes: https://itun.es/it/kFxd




					www.youtube.com
				




en live 









						Laura Pausini la solitudine live 2016
					

Laura Pausini la solitudine a lo Stadio San Siro 2016 su canale 5 grazie alla Mediaset per questo bellissimo video




					youtu.be


----------



## Jura39 (24 Mars 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (25 Mars 2020)

Voici , l'histoire de cette chanson


----------



## Jura39 (26 Mars 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (27 Mars 2020)

Connaissez vous ce Flashmob :


----------



## nicomarcos (27 Mars 2020)

Pour les amateurs de batterie uniquement :


----------



## Jura39 (27 Mars 2020)




----------



## boninmi (27 Mars 2020)

Just released
Accrochez vous, 17 mn. Spécial confinement.
J'ai pas encore écouté.


----------



## boninmi (28 Mars 2020)




----------



## boninmi (29 Mars 2020)

Je pleure quand je regarde ça:


----------



## Jura39 (29 Mars 2020)

Un musique de circonstance


----------



## Jura39 (29 Mars 2020)

Le clip de Calogero en hommage au personnel soignant





​


----------



## momo-fr (29 Mars 2020)

Smile…






​


----------



## roquebrune (29 Mars 2020)

cabaret https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5QS1l1mSDSo


----------



## boninmi (29 Mars 2020)

roquebrune a dit:


> cabaret https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5QS1l1mSDSo


Tu as un bouton "Insérer -> Media" (à droite du bouton Smiley) dans le bandeau en haut de la fenêtre de rédaction de message.


----------



## ScapO (29 Mars 2020)




----------



## momo-fr (31 Mars 2020)

​


----------



## momo-fr (1 Avril 2020)

Pretty…






​


----------



## Nounours007 (1 Avril 2020)

une musique pour la méditation ,

nounours


----------



## momo-fr (2 Avril 2020)

Move your body…






​


----------



## Jura39 (2 Avril 2020)




----------



## da capo (4 Avril 2020)

Pour cause de litige avec sa maison de disque de l'époque, plus de Prose Combat à l'antenne ni en vente ; Mc Solaar est lui aussi est ce qu'on appelle une victime du nouveau western.


----------



## Toum'aï (4 Avril 2020)

Devo


----------



## momo-fr (5 Avril 2020)

Souvenirs…






​


----------



## Nounours007 (5 Avril 2020)




----------



## Moonwalker (6 Avril 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (7 Avril 2020)




----------



## Toum'aï (9 Avril 2020)

Assez fort pour que les voisins entendent, les malades du Covid n'y résisteront pas, écrémage (ironie)


----------



## patlek (9 Avril 2020)

Yen a qui ont des engins plus gros que les autres...


----------



## Jura39 (9 Avril 2020)




----------



## ScapO (9 Avril 2020)

Jarabe De Palo    La Flaca


----------



## Jura39 (9 Avril 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (10 Avril 2020)




----------



## Moonwalker (10 Avril 2020)

Bayreuth 1953


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (10 Avril 2020)

En Avril ne te découvre pas d'un fil ...





​


----------



## Jura39 (10 Avril 2020)

C'est le week end de Pâques


----------



## smog (10 Avril 2020)

Hommage à Monsieur John PRINE.


----------



## Jura39 (10 Avril 2020)




----------



## ScapO (11 Avril 2020)

Last thing I remember
I was running for the door
I had to find the passage back
To the place I was before
"Relax", said the night man
"We are programmed to receive
You can check out any time you like
But you can never leave"


----------



## Jura39 (11 Avril 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (11 Avril 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (11 Avril 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (11 Avril 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (11 Avril 2020)

Un peu de bonne humeur pour le week end


----------



## nicomarcos (11 Avril 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (11 Avril 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (11 Avril 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (11 Avril 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (11 Avril 2020)

Bon, après tout ces efforts confinés, un peu de détente , en musique évidemment


----------



## ScapO (11 Avril 2020)




----------



## ScapO (11 Avril 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (11 Avril 2020)




----------



## ScapO (11 Avril 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (11 Avril 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (11 Avril 2020)

And now : The Boss...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Avril 2020)

Pour l'instant j'écoute la bande son du film "Atomic Blonde", un film que j'ai adoré et que je n'allais pas regarder uniquement à cause de son titre ... pfffff ... atomic blonde !  

Le Berlin des années 80 est très bien restitué, l'ambiance est glauque à souhait et la bande son colle vraiment aux images !
Pour moi, ce fut une belle découverte !

Un extrait de la bande son ci-dessous  :


----------



## nicomarcos (13 Avril 2020)

Ça ressemble beaucoup à Blondie Call  me 
non ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Avril 2020)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Ça ressemble beaucoup à Blondie Call  me
> non ?


C'est le "son" typique des années 80 ...

Pour la petite histoire, j'ai beaucoup travaillé en Allemagne notamment à Cologne et à Darmstadt et j'y ai rencontré des fans absolus de cette période - d'ailleurs, à Cologne, il y a certains biergarten qui sont entièrement dédiés à ce style de musique où se réunissent beaucoup d'ex allemands de l'Est ... Et l'ambiance y est extraordinairement chaleureuse et débridée ! De beaux souvenirs en ce qui me concerne !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Avril 2020)

Fin des années 90, j'ai eu l'occasion d'y croiser Till Lindemann, le chanteur de Rammstein ... Il était ... comment vais-je dire , ... égal à lui même !  






 ​


----------



## ScapO (13 Avril 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> C'est le "son" typique des années 80 ...



Slt ,

99 Luftballons  était chanté par Nena En 83
et avait un tempo plus rapide que dans la B.O. de Atomic Blonde.





J'ai bien aimé le film aussi.


----------



## momo-fr (13 Avril 2020)

_Just Can't Get Enough_






​


----------



## Jura39 (13 Avril 2020)




----------



## flotow (13 Avril 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (13 Avril 2020)




----------



## momo-fr (14 Avril 2020)

_Soul Makossa - Manu Dibango RIP_






​


----------



## nicomarcos (14 Avril 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (14 Avril 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (14 Avril 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (14 Avril 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (15 Avril 2020)




----------



## thebiglebowsky (16 Avril 2020)

Ah la Motown !  

Une musique pleine de peps, un hymne contre la morosité, de jolies filles et surtout .... la Mustang !


----------



## Toum'aï (16 Avril 2020)

Les mecs en peinture au pistolet sans masque !
C'est pas grave, ce sont des noirs...


----------



## boninmi (17 Avril 2020)




----------



## momo-fr (17 Avril 2020)

Ko Ko Mo les p'tits Nantais






​


----------



## Jura39 (17 Avril 2020)




----------



## Nounours007 (17 Avril 2020)

la video culte


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (19 Avril 2020)

> Les Rolling Stones, Céline Dion, Elton John, mais aussi la Française Christine and the Queens ensemble sur scène, ou presque. De nombreuses stars vont être « rassemblées » en étant confinées chez elles, samedi 18 avril à partir de 20 heures (heure de Paris), pour un mégaconcert en streaming diffusé partout dans le monde. L’objectif : soutenir les soignants luttant contre la pandémie de Covid-19.
> 
> L’événement One World : Together At Home_ [Un monde : ensemble chez soi] _est organisé par l’organisation Global Citizen, en collaboration avec l’Organisation mondiale de la santé (OMS) et la chanteuse Lady Gaga, se veut _« un moment d’unité mondiale dans la lutte contre le Covid-19 », _selon son patron Hugh Evans. Parmi les stars attendues figurent également Taylor Swift, Billie Eilish, Paul McCartney et Stevie Wonder. Depuis chez eux, plusieurs dizaines d’artistes de renom vont ainsi se succéder devant leur caméra tour à tour.



La vidéo du concert sur YouTube : One World Together at Home


----------



## Jura39 (20 Avril 2020)




----------



## Romuald (20 Avril 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


>


Juju, m'enfin !


----------



## Jura39 (20 Avril 2020)




----------



## Toum'aï (20 Avril 2020)




----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Avril 2020)

Juste pour le plaisir des yeux .... les chorégraphies et les tenues sont ENORMES !   
En plus, ça met de bonne humeur !


----------



## patlek (21 Avril 2020)

Va encore y avoir l' accusation qu'il n' y a que des vieux ici...

Autre grand moment Funk; Rufus thomas à Wattstax !







Rufus Thomas: The Funkiest man alive,et aussi, le plus vieil adolescent du monde.
Musicalement: Top!


----------



## Jura39 (21 Avril 2020)




----------



## da capo (21 Avril 2020)

@thebiglebowsky : énorme !

Sinon, tu prends ça :






tu ajoutes ça :


----------



## da capo (21 Avril 2020)

et ça donne ça :


----------



## momo-fr (21 Avril 2020)

Aaron…






​


----------



## Jura39 (22 Avril 2020)




----------



## Romuald (24 Avril 2020)

Quelqu'un s'est tapé les huit heures de concert ? Moi pas, j'ai attendu que ça débarque _éparpillé façon puzzle _pour faire une chtite séléction. et dedans les Stones ne m'ont pas déçu. Entre Keith Richard vautré sur son canapé et Charlie Watts explosé de rire devant ce qui lui fait office de batterie, un régal. C'est du playback ? Et alors, on s'en tape, ils sont la tous les 4, ils jouent le jeu et c'est super cool.





​


----------



## peyret (24 Avril 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (25 Avril 2020)




----------



## kafkat (26 Avril 2020)

J'aurais tellement aimé avoir une chance de les entendre en duo en concert...



Et là c'est de circonstance...


----------



## Jura39 (27 Avril 2020)




----------



## momo-fr (27 Avril 2020)

The Mission Creeps






​


----------



## Jura39 (28 Avril 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (28 Avril 2020)

De tout


----------



## Toum'aï (28 Avril 2020)

Délirance (de ce p*tain de confinement)





​


----------



## Jura39 (28 Avril 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (29 Avril 2020)




----------



## momo-fr (29 Avril 2020)

Beat






​


----------



## Jura39 (30 Avril 2020)




----------



## momo-fr (30 Avril 2020)

Unpluged cover…






​


----------



## Jura39 (30 Avril 2020)




----------



## Moonwalker (2 Mai 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (2 Mai 2020)




----------



## Toum'aï (2 Mai 2020)

Déconfinons le rock havrais


----------



## Jura39 (3 Mai 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (3 Mai 2020)




----------



## momo-fr (4 Mai 2020)

Free






​


----------



## Jura39 (4 Mai 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (5 Mai 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (6 Mai 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (7 Mai 2020)

C'est pour bientôt


----------



## Toum'aï (7 Mai 2020)

Ahhh, mes 15 ans, la corse, mon plus beau coup de soleil sur le cul...


----------



## Jura39 (8 Mai 2020)




----------



## ScapO (9 Mai 2020)

Oui je sais c'est pas tout neuf


----------



## Romuald (9 Mai 2020)

Ca non plus, mais pour compenser le 'spring of Covid' un bout de 'summer of love' ça fait du bien.






Rien que pour la présence de Janis qui se vide les tripes sur Ball'n Chain (à 25'30") et la tronche de Mama Cass, complètement scotchée, au même moment.​


----------



## Toum'aï (10 Mai 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (11 Mai 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (12 Mai 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (14 Mai 2020)




----------



## Toum'aï (14 Mai 2020)

Tin soldiers and Nixon coming,
We're finally on our own.
This summer I hear the drumming,
Four dead in Ohio.


Gotta get down to it
Soldiers are cutting us down
Should have been done long ago.
What if you knew her
And found her dead on the ground
How can you run when you know?​


----------



## Jura39 (14 Mai 2020)




----------



## patlek (15 Mai 2020)

Futur CD a venir (le 3eme) fin Aout


----------



## Moonwalker (15 Mai 2020)




----------



## patlek (15 Mai 2020)

En voilà un dont j' aimerais bien qu'il sorte un CD (Faudrait qu'une compagnie de disque se bouge)

Soul Blues Gospel.


----------



## Jura39 (15 Mai 2020)




----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Mai 2020)

P...... ! J'ai un sacré blues ce soir ... 
Rien que pour me faire du mal :







​


----------



## Lio70 (15 Mai 2020)

Inxs - Mystify
					

Off the album Kick




					www.youtube.com


----------



## Jura39 (16 Mai 2020)

Un pur bonheur


----------



## patlek (16 Mai 2020)

Groupe français, normand.


----------



## Jura39 (19 Mai 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (20 Mai 2020)




----------



## litobar71 (20 Mai 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (20 Mai 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (22 Mai 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (23 Mai 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (26 Mai 2020)




----------



## momo-fr (28 Mai 2020)

Little Vodo…






​


----------



## Jura39 (29 Mai 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (30 Mai 2020)

et U2 en ce samedi, de long we, ça met en forme !


----------



## Tina•11 (31 Mai 2020)

Paul Brady, The World Is What You Make It (album Spirits Colliding).


----------



## patlek (31 Mai 2020)

çà me fait penser un peu à JJ cale


----------



## patlek (31 Mai 2020)




----------



## Toum'aï (31 Mai 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (31 Mai 2020)




----------



## Human-Fly (1 Juin 2020)

1980, vers le début de mes années "collège", quand je commençais à m'intéresser au tubes... 
J'adorais cette musique et la voix de *Robert Palmer*... 
Et je ne comprenais presque rien aux paroles, mais ça ne me gênait pas. 

Une madeleine de Proust, donc...

Mais aujourd'hui, je suis aussi touché par les histoires d'amour impossibles, tendues, bancales, compliquées... 
Les incompréhensions à répétition... 

Je crois que c'est mon premier post ici, et je commence par une chanson que je considère plus que jamais comme un must à tous points de vue, 40 ans plus tard.


----------



## Jura39 (1 Juin 2020)




----------



## ScapO (1 Juin 2020)




----------



## Gwen (1 Juin 2020)

Human-Fly a dit:


> 1980, vers le début de mes années "collège", quand je commençais à m'intéresser au tubes...
> J'adorais cette musique et la voix de *Robert Palmer*...



Un de mes chanteur favoris, mais parti bien trop tôt.

Ma chanson favorite, celle qui m'a fait découvrir cet artiste à la voix chaude et exceptionnel   : Looking for Clues


----------



## momo-fr (2 Juin 2020)

Idles… avant confinement 






​


----------



## Gwen (2 Juin 2020)

Bon, je viens de m'offrir un peu de nostalgie sur iTunes. Le Best Of de Billy idole est en promo en ce moment.


----------



## Human-Fly (2 Juin 2020)

gwen a dit:


> Bon, je viens de m'offrir un peu de nostalgie sur iTunes. Le Best Of de Billy idole est en promo en ce moment.



C'est ce que j'allais poster ce soir...  

Magnifique chanson inspirée d'une *histoire vraie*.
L'un des plus beaux exemples de sublimation que je connaisse. 



Pour faire court :

Vers le début du XXème siècle, en Lettonie, un artiste de 26 ans spécialisé dans les pierres et la maçonnerie doit épouser la jeune fille de 16 ans dont il est follement amoureux.
Elle met brutalement un terme à leur engagement et s'enfuit.
Lui, décide de partir vivre aux États-Unis, où il réalisera son chef d'œuvre en Floride. *Coral Casle*. 
Une sorte de fausses ruines avec quelques petites constructions et des pierres disposées dans un style mégalithique.
L'œuvre en question fut considérée par son auteur comme un hommage à sa "runnaway girl".


Le clip de Sweet Sixteen de Billy Idol fut justement tourné à Coral Castle.


----------



## Gwen (2 Juin 2020)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Le clip de Sweet Sixteen de Billy Idol fut justement tourné à Coral Castle.


Merci, j'allais justement me renseigner sur cette chanson car je trouvais l'histoire étrange, limite pedophile. Donc, non, c'est une belle histoire finalement. Enfin, une simple histoire d'amour… qui finis mal… en générale.


----------



## Human-Fly (2 Juin 2020)

gwen a dit:


> Merci, j'allais justement me renseigner sur cette chanson car je trouvais l'histoire étrange, limite pedophile. Donc, non, c'est une belle histoire finalement. Enfin, une simple histoire d'amour… qui finis mal… en générale.



Oui, voilà. 

Des jeunes filles se mariant à 16 ans était un fait assez classique ou du moins pas du tout exceptionnel à cette époque.


Mais ce n'est pas ça qui m'intéresse dans cette histoire et cette chanson.

Le plus important, c'est le chagrin de cet homme qui finira par rendre hommage à son amour perdu en réalisant un chef-d'œuvre.

L'histoire d'amour en elle-même finit mal, mais le fait qu'elle inspire un chef d'œuvre constitue tout de même une sorte de lot de consolation pas négligeable à mon humble avis.


----------



## ScapO (2 Juin 2020)

gwen a dit:


> Enfin, une simple histoire d'amour… qui finis mal… en générale.



nous auraient dit les Rita M.


----------



## Jura39 (3 Juin 2020)




----------



## Gwen (4 Juin 2020)

Au secours........


----------



## Jura39 (4 Juin 2020)




----------



## Tina•11 (4 Juin 2020)

Promeneur Valeureux, Et cueille (album Promeneur Valeureux).







--> Ici sur Bandcamp...


----------



## Jura39 (4 Juin 2020)




----------



## Gwen (4 Juin 2020)

Pas une musique, mais un style   : Heavy Metal.

Je viens de regarder un reportage sur ce genre dans les années 80. sympa et surtout une bouffée de nostalgie. Bon, je me suis surtout rendu compte que je n'aimais quasiment aucun des groupes des années 80 et que je restais attaché aux précurseurs


----------



## Human-Fly (5 Juin 2020)

La Mer penche... Beaucoup. 

Les filles sont à tomber... Littéralement. 

Le solo de saxophone est inoubliable. 

Le solo de guitare aussi... 

Et le texte est beau.


----------



## Jura39 (5 Juin 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (5 Juin 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (5 Juin 2020)




----------



## Human-Fly (6 Juin 2020)

Et pourquoi pas une musique de série télé ?... 
La série fait partie de mes préférées, son générique aussi. 

*Man in a Suitcase*, avec le générique jazzy de *Ron Grainer*...


----------



## patlek (6 Juin 2020)

Dans ce cas:


----------



## Jura39 (6 Juin 2020)

Pour ma part


----------



## bompi (6 Juin 2020)

Puisqu'on a un petit passage "les vieilles séries", après cet admirable thème, je vous propose celui de "Danger Man"




Ce n'est pas la version exacte de la série mais ça passe. 

La série est vraiment bien.


----------



## aCLR (7 Juin 2020)

bompi a dit:


> Ce n'est pas la version exacte de la série mais ça passe.
> 
> La série est vraiment bien.


Marrant, je n'ai reconnu la série qu'avec les apparitions images des acteurs…

Par contre, le doute ne sera pas permis avec ce qui suit !






​


----------



## Jura39 (7 Juin 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (7 Juin 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (11 Juin 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (12 Juin 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (13 Juin 2020)




----------



## Toum'aï (13 Juin 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (13 Juin 2020)




----------



## bompi (13 Juin 2020)

Un petit complément aux divers albums d'*Underworld* : *Drift Series 1*, l'introduction d'un concert à Amsterdam :





à écouter ici.

Parfait pour la méditation.


----------



## Gwen (14 Juin 2020)

En parlant de série, si j’aime également tout ces vieux générique. Moi, en ce moment, je suis à fond sur la musique de Mandalorian. 8 albums, un par épisode.

Je me met ça en boucle pour bosser, c’est reposant. J’en ai même fait ma sonnerie.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (14 Juin 2020)

Hier soir j'ai découvert une musique qui résume trop bien mes derniers mois en tant que valide "Hit Sale" xd


----------



## Jura39 (14 Juin 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (14 Juin 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Hier soir j'ai découvert une musique qui résume trop bien mes derniers mois en tant que valide "Hit Sale" xd


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (14 Juin 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (14 Juin 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (14 Juin 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (15 Juin 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (15 Juin 2020)




----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Juin 2020)

Une des meilleures interprétations de "a whiter shade of pale" après l'original ... une certaine poésie en plus !
Sans compter Annie Lennox ...


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (15 Juin 2020)

La musique rythme ma vie, certaines sont le reflet, de mon humeur, de l'instant où je post


----------



## Toum'aï (15 Juin 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (15 Juin 2020)




----------



## Toum'aï (15 Juin 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (15 Juin 2020)




----------



## Toum'aï (15 Juin 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (15 Juin 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Une des meilleures interprétations de "a whiter shade of pale" après l'original ... une certaine poésie en plus !
> Sans compter Annie Lennox ...  ​



C'est vrai que c'est excellent


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (15 Juin 2020)




----------



## Toum'aï (15 Juin 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (15 Juin 2020)




----------



## Toum'aï (15 Juin 2020)

On baigne dans une soupe...
Fin du concert


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (15 Juin 2020)

Un peu de douceur, on est sur la digestion quand même Ahah !


----------



## ScapO (15 Juin 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> une certaine poésie en plus !
> Sans compter Annie Lennox ...
> ​


Slt,

si si,  il faut compter Annie Lennox 

This is the book I never read
These are the words I never said
This is the path I'll never tread
These are the dreams I'll dream instead
This is the joy that's seldom spread
These are the tears
The tears we shed
This is the fear
This is the dread
These are the contents of my head


----------



## Jura39 (16 Juin 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1167877 (16 Juin 2020)




----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Juin 2020)

Sincèrement, je ne comprends pas ce qu'un gars comme Adam Levine fait avec Maroon 5 ? 
Quand je vois son interprétation de Purple Rain, je suis sur le c...


----------



## Human-Fly (18 Juin 2020)

Beaucoup de souvenirs, quand j'écoute cette chanson... 
Et puis elle correspond bien à mon humeur du moment... 
Voilà qui tombe bien !


----------



## Jura39 (18 Juin 2020)

Pour commencer la journée


----------



## Romuald (18 Juin 2020)

Pour la continuer !


----------



## Jura39 (18 Juin 2020)




----------



## Human-Fly (19 Juin 2020)

Je vous propose la chanson principale d'un excellent petit film de science-fiction sorti en 1999 (dont j'avais dit quelques mots dans "C'est quoi ce film ?"), *The Thirteenth Floor. *

Très agréable chanson, des Cardigans, intitulée "Erase and Rewind"...


----------



## patlek (19 Juin 2020)

Chez les blueswomen...

Je ne suis pas plus fan que çà de Samantha Fish, mais ce morceau là dégage bien






Sinon, il y a les deux soeurs de Larkin Poe, qui me laisse un peu perplexe:


----------



## Toum'aï (19 Juin 2020)

patlek a dit:


> Sinon, il y a les deux soeurs de Larkin Poe, qui me laisse un peu perplexe:


Bin tu vois elles m'ont l'air moins artificielles que Samantha Fox Fish, plus ruts...


----------



## Romuald (19 Juin 2020)

Connaissais ni l'une ni l'autre, mais j'aime bien les deux. Une découverte que je vais approfondir


----------



## Jura39 (19 Juin 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (19 Juin 2020)




----------



## boninmi (19 Juin 2020)




----------



## boninmi (19 Juin 2020)




----------



## Human-Fly (20 Juin 2020)

Poor Cathy... 






Inoubliable et envoûtant...


----------



## momo-fr (20 Juin 2020)

The Creepy Creeps






​


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (20 Juin 2020)

La France, elle m'a laissé tombé


----------



## Jura39 (20 Juin 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (20 Juin 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (20 Juin 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (20 Juin 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (20 Juin 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (20 Juin 2020)

For this Saturday night fever !!


----------



## Jura39 (20 Juin 2020)

Pour les vieux


----------



## Human-Fly (21 Juin 2020)

En réponse à *ce post *de nicomarcos, un autre épisode de la vie tumultueuse et tragique de Major Tom, astronaute fictif et junkie notoire créé par David Bowie....

Tout comme Space Oddity, c'est spatial, spécial, et stupéfiant dans tous les sens du terme...


----------



## Jura39 (21 Juin 2020)




----------



## Human-Fly (22 Juin 2020)

Exceptionnellement, deux chansons.

"Don't Leave Me Now", de Roger Hodson...
Malgré le titre, il s'apprêtait justement à quitter Supertramp...
Magnifique adieu...









Le même Roger Hodson l'année suivante, cette fois-ci en solo, et apparemment décidé à le rester.
"Had a Dream", que je considère comme l'une de ses meilleures chansons en solo.
Peut-être même l'une de ses meilleures en général...


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (22 Juin 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (22 Juin 2020)




----------



## Human-Fly (23 Juin 2020)

Pour les souvenirs que ça évoquera à certains d'entre-nous, mais aussi pour la musique... 

Et finalement pour l'histoire que racontent les paroles, et que j'adore.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (23 Juin 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (23 Juin 2020)




----------



## Human-Fly (24 Juin 2020)

The Police...

L'une de leurs meilleures chansons...
Sinon même la meilleure à mon humble avis...  










Je n'ai pas dit que l'ambiance était à la franche rigolade, j'ai juste dit que je trouvais ça excellent...


----------



## Moonwalker (24 Juin 2020)

Human-Fly a dit:


> En réponse à *ce post *de nicomarcos, un autre épisode de la vie tumultueuse et tragique de Major Tom, astronaute fictif et junkie notoire créé par David Bowie....
> 
> Tout comme Space Oddity, c'est spatial, spécial, et stupéfiant dans tous les sens du terme...


Quand j'étais môme, ce clip me faisait peur, une drôle peur, une angoisse, comme un cauchemar. Tout semblait y concourir, musique, images, les regards des personnages, la voix de Bowie, et plus spécialement le passage du clown avec la vieille dame sur la plage. Brrr… Et pourtant, je ne pouvais m'empêcher de le regarder quand il passait à la TV. J'étais comme fasciné.

Aujourd'hui, Ashes To Ashes reste ma chanson préférée de Bowie.


----------



## Moonwalker (24 Juin 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


>


Honte à toi !

Il faut faire les choses correctement :


----------



## Human-Fly (25 Juin 2020)

Un titre de Blondie, que j'ai redevouvert en 2007, pendant les inoubliables premières minutes du film *We Own The Night*... 












Blondie ne s'est jamais prise pour un "sex symbol" et ne s'est jamais prise au sérieux non plus. 






*Le fameux extrait de We Own The Night. *

(Interdit aux moins de 12 ans, je crois...)


----------



## Moonwalker (25 Juin 2020)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Un titre de Blondie, que j'ai redevouvert en 2007, pendant les inoubliables premières minutes du film *We Own The Night*...


Je me suis repassé ce film l'autre soir. Un bon polar. Eva Mendès… 


Blondie… Debby Harry, comme Kate Bush dans le clip ci-dessus, m'a fait comprendre que les filles devenaient intéressantes en grandissant.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (25 Juin 2020)

Le meilleur à écouter, écouter et toujours écouter


----------



## Human-Fly (26 Juin 2020)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Je me suis repassé ce film l'autre soir. Un bon polar. Eva Mendès…
> 
> 
> Blondie… Debby Harry, comme Kate Bush dans le clip ci-dessus, m'a fait comprendre que les filles devenaient intéressantes en grandissant.




Il semblerait que nous ayons quelques souvenirs en commun... 


Pour des raisons notamment musicales, mais pas uniquement, et loin de là, celle qui aura le plus occupé mes tympans et mes fantasmes dans les années 80, c'est Kim Wilde...


----------



## Human-Fly (27 Juin 2020)

L'une de mes chansons préférées de Dire Straits...


----------



## Moonwalker (27 Juin 2020)

Puisqu'on parle de Marc Knopfler, j'avais aussi bien aimé son petit crochet avec les Notting Hillbillies.


----------



## Moonwalker (27 Juin 2020)

Popa Chubby

(Je l'ai découvert il y a plus d'une quinzaine d'année dans la nocturne émission littéraire de Philippe Lefait "Des mots de minuit".)


----------



## Human-Fly (28 Juin 2020)

Rien à voir avec les posts précédents...

Je vous propose les aventures d'un singe en peluche qui va aller faire un tour dans l'espace... 
Musique électronique, et chanteurs aussi éthérés que le singe... Qui est un sexy boy !  

C'est fait façon "French Touch"...


----------



## Jura39 (28 Juin 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (28 Juin 2020)




----------



## Human-Fly (29 Juin 2020)

Un titre incontournable d'Eric Clapton...


----------



## Toum'aï (29 Juin 2020)




----------



## Human-Fly (30 Juin 2020)

Un de mes titres préférés de Murray Head...  










J'ai très souvent écouté ça, quand c'est sorti, et même après... 
Le clip est à la hauteur de l'ambiance musicale et du texte, pour mon goût personnel.


----------



## Jura39 (30 Juin 2020)




----------



## boninmi (30 Juin 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


>


Anecdote à propos de cette chanson: quelqu'un lui faisant remarquer que ses chansons étaient très bien, mais ne faisaient pas des tubes, il aurait répondu "je vais t'en faire un" et aurait écrit la chanson en dix minutes sur une table de bistro.


----------



## ScapO (30 Juin 2020)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Rien à voir avec les posts précédents...
> 
> Je vous propose les aventures d'un singe en peluche qui va aller faire un tour dans l'espace...
> Musique électronique, et chanteurs aussi éthérés que le singe... Qui est un sexy boy !
> ...



slt,

Air ça roxe un max !


----------



## Human-Fly (30 Juin 2020)

boninmi a dit:


> Anecdote à propos de cette chanson: quelqu'un lui faisant remarquer que ses chansons étaient très bien, mais ne faisaient pas des tubes, il aurait répondu "je vais t'en faire un" et aurait écrit la chanson en dix minutes sur une table de bistro.




Une anecdote du même genre, mais dans un style plus trash, qui me vient de mon père au sujet de Georges Bizet, quand il écrivait Carmen. 
Je n'ai pas retrouvé sur le net la trace de cette anecdote dans cette forme exacte, mais selon mon père Bizet aurait écrit cet opéra pour des raisons presque alimentaires, en essayant de se conformer à ce qu'il pensait être les goûts du grand public. 
Et Bizet aurait dit à propos d'au moins une partie de cet opéra et de l'accueil qu'il en espérait : "- Ils veulent de la merde ?... Ils en auront !..." 


Le sujet de cet opéra, parfois volontiers critiqué par son auteur lui-même, est un peu abordé sur *ce forum*, par exemple.


----------



## Human-Fly (1 Juillet 2020)

L'un de mes groupes préférés dans les années 80, Frankie Goes to Hollywood.
J'étais d'ailleurs allé les voir en concert à l'époque.


Et mes deux titres préférés du groupe, sans hésiter The Power of Love, et Relax.

Je considère le premier comme l'une des plus belles chansons d'amour que je connaisse. Pas moins.

Quant au second, j'espère que ses paroles ne choqueront personne ici...


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (1 Juillet 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (1 Juillet 2020)




----------



## Romuald (2 Juillet 2020)




----------



## Toum'aï (2 Juillet 2020)

J'ai du mal avec Diana Krall...
Mon Jazz c'est plutôt


----------



## Human-Fly (2 Juillet 2020)

Le jazz n'est pas la musique que j'écoute le plus, mais lorsque ça m'arrive j'ai tendance à me tourner vers des œuvres très classiques dans le genre, et notamment ceci, dont je ne me lasse pas :


----------



## Toum'aï (2 Juillet 2020)

Et pourquoi pas Petite fleur...


----------



## Human-Fly (2 Juillet 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Et pourquoi pas Petite fleur...




Mais pourquoi pas, effectivement ! 








Version longue et pour ainsi dire "illustrée"... 
J'adore aussi, justement...


----------



## Toum'aï (2 Juillet 2020)

Tu pourrais ajouter Take five...


----------



## Human-Fly (2 Juillet 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Tu pourrais ajouter Take five...




C'est vrai que je pourrais... 
Mais oserais-je ?... 








Quelle bonne idée !...


----------



## Romuald (2 Juillet 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


> J'ai du mal avec Diana Krall...​


Dans les chanteuses actuelles je lui préfère Madeleine Peyroux, mais j'aime bien quand même, et cette reprise de Ray Charles est pas mal du tout. Cela dit elle a aussi fait de la soupe dans certains arrangements. Une dont je ne me lasserai jamais par contre, c'est Ella, mais on parle la d'une autre époque et d'un autre style.

Sinon 'ton' jazz n'est pas du tout mon truc, aujourd'hui j'ai du mal à sortir du trio standard piano-basse-batterie. Même le sax ténor, pourtant instrument roi du jazz, ben, comment dire ?
Et j'ai eu une très longue période New-Orléans, dont Sydney Bechet bien sur, mais la aussi j'écoute beaucoup beaucoup moins.


----------



## Romuald (2 Juillet 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Tu pourrais ajouter Take five...


Par Sydney Bechet ? Je demande à voir écouter !


----------



## Toum'aï (2 Juillet 2020)

Mais nan, Dave Brubeck 


Romuald a dit:


> piano-basse-batterie


Moi c'est plutôt guitare, basse, batterie...


----------



## Romuald (2 Juillet 2020)

Ah booooooon ?


----------



## Jura39 (2 Juillet 2020)




----------



## patlek (2 Juillet 2020)

En jazz, moi je ne suis pas trop fan su jazz Dixieland, sur la musique New Orlrans, je préfere ce qui traine autour du funk new orleans, des brass bands...

Et si j' aime bien les formule piano bass batterie (je conseillerais le "Mal Waldron play the blues" j' aime bien aussi les grosse formation, type Count Basie


----------



## Romuald (2 Juillet 2020)

Ah oui, les big band style Count Basie, Duke Ellington, Glenn Miller et autre Cab Calloway ou Woody Herman, ça dépote bien :love:

Coton Club powaaaa !


----------



## Human-Fly (3 Juillet 2020)

The Thrill is Gone... 












Un régal... 
Du moins pour moi.


----------



## Jura39 (3 Juillet 2020)




----------



## peyret (3 Juillet 2020)

et.....


----------



## Jura39 (3 Juillet 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (3 Juillet 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (3 Juillet 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (3 Juillet 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (3 Juillet 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (3 Juillet 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (3 Juillet 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (4 Juillet 2020)




----------



## Human-Fly (5 Juillet 2020)

*The YardBirds*, groupe mythique...

L'un de leurs titres les plus connus et les meilleurs à mon humble avis :

For your Love


----------



## Jura39 (5 Juillet 2020)




----------



## Human-Fly (6 Juillet 2020)

Urgent 








(Foreigner) 


​


----------



## Toum'aï (6 Juillet 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (6 Juillet 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (6 Juillet 2020)




----------



## ScapO (6 Juillet 2020)




----------



## Human-Fly (7 Juillet 2020)

​


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (7 Juillet 2020)




----------



## Human-Fly (8 Juillet 2020)

The Animals








The House of Rising Sun


​


----------



## boninmi (8 Juillet 2020)

L'original est tout de même mieux que la copie (sachant qu'au départ il y a une version traditionnelle):


----------



## Human-Fly (8 Juillet 2020)

boninmi a dit:


> L'original est tout de même mieux que la copie (sachant qu'au départ il y a une version traditionnelle):




0ui, *il y a plein de versions*.  

Première publication des paroles en 1925, première version enregistrée en 1933... 
Et parfois de grandes différences dans les interprétations, voire dans les paroles d'une version à l'autre. 

J'aime aussi beaucoup la version de Dylan, effectivement antérieure à celle des Animals, excellente également à mon humble avis.


----------



## boninmi (8 Juillet 2020)

Human-Fly a dit:


> J'aime aussi beaucoup la version de Dylan, effectivement antérieure à celle des Animals, excellente également à mon humble avis.


Elle a fait un tube et donné "Les portes du pénitencier" de Johnny, la version de Dylan étant je pense assez passée inaperçue.
La version de Joan Baez était sans doute plus connue que celle de Dylan. Celle de Dylan fait partie des perles que l'on découvre ou redécouvre notamment à l'écoute des fonds de tiroir (Bootleg Series).


----------



## Jura39 (8 Juillet 2020)




----------



## Human-Fly (9 Juillet 2020)

No introduction needed.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (9 Juillet 2020)




----------



## flotow (9 Juillet 2020)

Dommage que le canard ne soit plus là !


----------



## Toum'aï (9 Juillet 2020)

Mon porte monnaie...
Saleté de confinement​


----------



## Human-Fly (10 Juillet 2020)

Un peu comme MacG...
On se rappelle à peine pourquoi on est arrivé... 
Et une fois qu'on est là, plus moyen de repartir... 

Enfin généralement.  







Hotel California 








The Eagles 
​


----------



## boninmi (10 Juillet 2020)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Un peu comme MacG...
> On se rappelle à peine pourquoi on est arrivé...
> Et une fois qu'on est là, plus moyen de repartir...


Simple: se faire bannir  .


----------



## Human-Fly (12 Juillet 2020)

L'un des meilleurs titres d'OMD, à mon avis, et celui qui pour ainsi dire résume leur style musical....  

Electricity   













​


----------



## Human-Fly (13 Juillet 2020)

La belle Annie Lennox à l'époque de Eurythmics, avec leur plus grand tube, Sweet Dreams are Made of This.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (13 Juillet 2020)




----------



## Human-Fly (14 Juillet 2020)

Un de mes titres préférés de Led Zeppelin...   








Pas très joyeux... 
Mais quand on y pense, pas désespéré non plus...


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (14 Juillet 2020)




----------



## boninmi (14 Juillet 2020)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Un de mes titres préférés de Led Zeppelin...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sauf qu'ils avaient oublié de créditer l'auteure Anne Bredon, erreur rectifiée 20 ans plus tard à la demande de son fils.
On peut préférer la version antérieure de Joan Baez en 1962


----------



## peyret (14 Juillet 2020)




----------



## patlek (14 Juillet 2020)

Un autre Mothership. (Celui de George Clinton)


----------



## peyret (14 Juillet 2020)




----------



## Human-Fly (15 Juillet 2020)

Un titre qui correspond bien à mon humeur du moment...


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (15 Juillet 2020)




----------



## Human-Fly (16 Juillet 2020)

Des souvenirs...
Mais aussi quelque chose qui correspond bien à mon état d'esprit actuel. 

L'un des meilleurs titres du groupe, selon moi. 







​


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (16 Juillet 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (16 Juillet 2020)




----------



## Human-Fly (17 Juillet 2020)

Un peu de rêve et de magie...  







​


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (17 Juillet 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (17 Juillet 2020)

Pendant que je dors encore


----------



## TimeCapsule (18 Juillet 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (18 Juillet 2020)




----------



## Moonwalker (18 Juillet 2020)

boninmi a dit:


> Sauf qu'ils avaient oublié de créditer l'auteure Anne Bredon, erreur rectifiée 20 ans plus tard à la demande de son fils.
> On peut préférer la version antérieure de Joan Baez en 1962



L'autrice.

Moi, mon titre préféré de Led Zeppelin c'est celui-là :


----------



## Human-Fly (19 Juillet 2020)

Incontournable.   







​


----------



## Jura39 (19 Juillet 2020)




----------



## momo-fr (19 Juillet 2020)

Musique du moment : Buckshot Lefonque






​


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (19 Juillet 2020)

En concert Madonna déchire, mais est en playback.
Je l'ai entendu dire au régisseur : il a de l'eau sur la scène, nettoie


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (19 Juillet 2020)

Qu'en penseriez-vous si je m'essaye à créer un nouveau fil, dans la salle de jeu, avec des consignes. Admettons : 
Les jours pairs on poste une musique d'UNE artiste et les jours impaires d'UN artiste ?

On pourrait même le corser, un peu plus, si l'annonceur annonce (pléonasme) donnait une lettre, lors de son post, qui déterminera la première lettre, du ou de la chanson ou, prénom chanteur ??


----------



## Human-Fly (20 Juillet 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Qu'en penseriez-vous si je m'essaye à créer un nouveau fil, dans la salle de jeu, avec des consignes. Admettons :
> Les jours pairs on poste une musique d'UNE artiste et les jours impaires d'UN artiste ?
> 
> On pourrait même le corser, un peu plus, si l'annonceur annonce (pléonasme) donnait une lettre, lors de son post, qui déterminera la première lettre, du ou de la chanson ou, prénom chanteur ??




Je n'y vois aucun inconvénient et je ne pense pas que ça posera de problème à qui que ce soit.  
Si tu lances un thread de ce genre, j'essaierai de participer. 

Toute la question est de savoir s'il y aura la demande pour un thread de ce genre dans la salle de jeux.
Comme tu le sais déjà, lancer un nouveau thread ou tenter de relancer un ancien thread peut fonctionner... Ou pas. 
Difficile de prévoir comment les choses vont se passer dans un cas de ce genre...  


Tout autre avis que le mien sera le bienvenu.  


En attendant, une chanteuse, Kim Carnes, avec son tube, Bette Davies Eyes.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (20 Juillet 2020)

"La musique est la langue des émotions." Emmanuel Kant 
(je l'ai vu lors d'un concert gratuit, qu'elle donné à Philly un ID 4th, 2017)


----------



## Jura39 (20 Juillet 2020)




----------



## momo-fr (20 Juillet 2020)

Afrobeat music sound






    ​


----------



## Human-Fly (21 Juillet 2020)

Si les filles veulent s'amuser, laissons Cyndi Lauper en parler! 

Girls Just Want to Have Fun ! 












​


----------



## Jura39 (22 Juillet 2020)




----------



## Human-Fly (22 Juillet 2020)

L'une de mes chansons préférées des Rolling Stones... 

Angie.... 







​


----------



## Jura39 (22 Juillet 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (22 Juillet 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (22 Juillet 2020)




----------



## Human-Fly (23 Juillet 2020)

Encore les Rolling Stones, avec "Miss You"...
Une fois de plus des souvenirs, mais aussi quelque chose qui convient bien à mon état d'esprit actuel...
Fabuleux titre du groupe, par ailleurs.   





Version studio:







Version longue live:





​


----------



## Jura39 (23 Juillet 2020)




----------



## Human-Fly (24 Juillet 2020)

Des souvenirs qui à certains égards rejoindraient presque certains de mes fantasmes actuels... 
Je sais, mon cas semble encore un peu plus grave que prévu... 








​


----------



## Human-Fly (24 Juillet 2020)

Je ne me rappelle pas si je vous ai dit que J'aimais les Rolling Stones ?... 

Je ne résiste jamais à ce titre-là :









​


----------



## Jura39 (25 Juillet 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (25 Juillet 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (25 Juillet 2020)




----------



## Human-Fly (26 Juillet 2020)

THE ALAN PARSONS PROJECT :

Lucifer 


Titre instrumental diaboliquement envoûtant... 







​


----------



## Human-Fly (27 Juillet 2020)

Un peu d'Oxygène, c'est indispensable.   







​


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (27 Juillet 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (27 Juillet 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (27 Juillet 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (28 Juillet 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (28 Juillet 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (28 Juillet 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (28 Juillet 2020)

Vous avez du vous en apercevoir, j'aime tous les styles musicaux. Elle fait plus qu'adoucir les moeurs, elle rythme ma vie, mes humeurs !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (29 Juillet 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (29 Juillet 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (29 Juillet 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (30 Juillet 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (30 Juillet 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (31 Juillet 2020)

Falling me to the dark


----------



## Human-Fly (1 Août 2020)

Selon votre humble serviteur, l'un des meilleurs titres du groupe... 
Au moins pour la période Bon Scott, voire au-delà. 
Pour ainsi dire un manifeste. 



AC/DC :

High  Voltage










​


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (1 Août 2020)




----------



## momo-fr (1 Août 2020)

Julien Lourau






​


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (1 Août 2020)

Just One Last Night !!!


----------



## Human-Fly (2 Août 2020)

Un autre titre d'AC/DC, tout aussi incontournable...
Pour la musique, avec, entre autres, de fabuleux solos de guitare à la fin...
Et puis l'ahurissante performance scénique de ce joyeux fou furieux qu'était Bon Scott, sans doute alors au sommet de son art...



AC/DC

Let There Be Rock








​


----------



## East_ (2 Août 2020)

En ce moment je n'écoute que un seul et unique artiste: Lana Del Rey, clairement mon mood du moment:


----------



## Human-Fly (3 Août 2020)

Si vous aimez les ambiances urbaines... 
Si vous aimez le regretté Glenn Frey... 

Un titre incontournable dans son genre...


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (3 Août 2020)




----------



## IRONHIDE49 (3 Août 2020)

C'est vieux mais ça donne toujours des concerts:








						Jeff Lynne's ELO - Turn to Stone (Live at Wembley Stadium)
					

Jeff Lynne's ELO 'Wembley Or Bust'Pre-order the live album and film: http://smarturl.it/WembleyOrBust?IQid=ttsytAvailable November 17thMusic video by Jeff Ly...




					youtu.be


----------



## Human-Fly (4 Août 2020)

Sombre et hypnoyique:


Chris Rea:

THE ROAD TO HELL






​


----------



## Human-Fly (5 Août 2020)

Pas leur meilleur texte, mais la musique fonctionne encore parfaitement aujourd'hui, je trouve...  



Dire Straits: 

MONEY FOR NOTHING 












​


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (5 Août 2020)




----------



## Human-Fly (6 Août 2020)

Une chanson que j'avais déjà postée ici il y a quelques semaines, dans la version du clip officiel. 
Je vous la propose à nouveau, dans la version live que je préfère :



DAVID BOWIE :

" Ashes to Ashes " 









​


----------



## Moonwalker (6 Août 2020)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Une chanson que j'avais déjà postée ici il y a quelques semaines, dans la version du clip officiel.
> Je vous la propose à nouveau, dans la version live que je préfère :
> 
> 
> ...



BBC 2000

Superbe concert. Difficile à trouver en DVD aujourd'hui mais disponible sur la toile pour qui sait chercher.

nota : ils ont sorti il y a deux ans le concert de Glastonbury qui avait lieu quelques semaines auparavant avec le même groupe. Le set est plus conséquent qu'à la BBC, la performance tout aussi bonne (d'aucuns disent encore meilleure).


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (7 Août 2020)

Dans un autre registre ... non "_Peut-être_" mais certainement! 





​​


----------



## Human-Fly (9 Août 2020)

Foreigner : l'un de leurs plus grands tubes, pour de justes raisons : 

"I want to know what love is "










​


----------



## Human-Fly (10 Août 2020)

Musique planante par excellence, musique onirique de la BO du film *Space Adventure Cobra* (version occidentale). 
Lui-même un "dreamlike movie"...   



"Drive Driven" 

(Yello) 






​

Et de sacrés souvenirs pour moi...


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (11 Août 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (13 Août 2020)




----------



## patlek (14 Août 2020)

Aujourd'hui, 14 Aout, jour de sortie offiielle du dernier CD de Fantastic Negrito.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (14 Août 2020)




----------



## Human-Fly (16 Août 2020)

Un titre inoubliable. 
Peut-être le meilleur du groupe.   



10cc :

"I'm Not In Love" 






​


----------



## Human-Fly (17 Août 2020)

Si vous avez tendance à être dans la Lune, vous avez le droit au moins le temps du titre suivant :



Yello :

"Moon on Ice"








(Paroles "incorporées" à l'image dans cette version).


​


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (17 Août 2020)




----------



## Human-Fly (18 Août 2020)

Si vous aimez Alphaville en général ou Forever Young en particulier, ce qui suit est fait pour vous.  
Dans le cas contraire, il se pourrait que vous ne puissiez résister au charme littéralement fou de Jennifer Connelly...
Et dans ce cas, ce qui suit fera sans aucun doute votre délice... 



Alphaville :

"Forever Young"






​
Et ne vous inquiétez pas au sujet du type en combinaison orange... 
Son sort est scellé ; d'ailleurs vous remarquerez qu'il a déjà une cible dessinée dans le dos !...


----------



## Jura39 (18 Août 2020)




----------



## Human-Fly (19 Août 2020)

Un petit plaisir coupable: le thème du film *Flash Gordon* de *Mike Hodges* (1980). 
Rock hurlant et tonitruant de Queen. 

Pardon pour les puriste, mais le titre de Queen est non seulement illustré d'extraits du film, mais aussi -dans cette version- mélangé à différérents sons du film (dialogues, bruitages)... 

Pas une séquence pour de fins mélomanes ni pour des cinéphiles exigeants, mais plutôt un joyeux délire kitsch à savourer sans complexes.  





Queen :

"Flash's Theme" 

















​


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (20 Août 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (20 Août 2020)




----------



## Human-Fly (21 Août 2020)

Un texte grave mais pas désespéré pour un sublime titre d'APP:



The Alan Parsons Project :

"Don't Let It Show" 







​


----------



## Human-Fly (22 Août 2020)

Pour des membres des forums aussi sauvages que vous l'êtes, un titre incontournable :



Steppenwolf:

"Born To Be Wild" 







​1968... 
Cette chanson a mon âge. 
Une nouveauté, donc !


----------



## Jura39 (24 Août 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (24 Août 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (25 Août 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (25 Août 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (25 Août 2020)




----------



## Human-Fly (26 Août 2020)

Un titre de Yello, envoûtant comme d'habitude...

Yello:

"'Lost Again"






​


----------



## Jura39 (26 Août 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (27 Août 2020)




----------



## Human-Fly (28 Août 2020)

Un classique incontournable: 



Brian Ferry :

"Slave to love" 






​


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (28 Août 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (28 Août 2020)




----------



## Human-Fly (29 Août 2020)

Superbe titre d'APP:



The Alan Parsons Project :

"Silence and I" 







​
Voilà qui correspond bien à mon état d'esprit du moment...


----------



## TimeCapsule (29 Août 2020)




----------



## Human-Fly (30 Août 2020)

Un titre incontournable de Supertramp, qui plus est en accord avec la météo observée dans ma région... 



Supertramp :

"It's Raining Again"







​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Août 2020)

Rien que pour la Mustang Shelby et notre JCVD national !


----------



## Jura39 (30 Août 2020)




----------



## Human-Fly (31 Août 2020)

Un titre de Foreigner que je vous avais proposé dans sa version standard il y a quelques mois.

Mais dans ce cas précis, je trouve la version longue nettement supérieure à la version courte. 




Foreigner:

"Urgent" 

(Extended version) 








​


----------



## Chris K (31 Août 2020)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Un titre de Foreigner que je vous avais proposé dans sa version standard il y a quelques mois.
> 
> Mais dans ce cas précis, je trouve la version longue nettement supérieure à la version courte.



Moi j’adore cette version (live). Et je trouve que Kelly Hansen fait bien le job.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (1 Septembre 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (1 Septembre 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (1 Septembre 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (2 Septembre 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (2 Septembre 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (2 Septembre 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (3 Septembre 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (4 Septembre 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (4 Septembre 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (4 Septembre 2020)




----------



## Human-Fly (5 Septembre 2020)

Si elle n'en est pas l'auteur, c'est Annie Cordy qui donne une invroyable dimension burlesque à la chanson suivante, avec sa reprise en 1975, alors que je n'étais qu'un enfant. 
Encore maintenant, je ne peux toujours pas écouter cette chanson ni surtout revoir les nattes d'Annie Cordy sans me marrer...   


Annie Cordy :

"Frida Oum Papa" 






​


----------



## Jura39 (5 Septembre 2020)

Petit hommage


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (5 Septembre 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (5 Septembre 2020)




----------



## ScapO (6 Septembre 2020)

je l'avais oublié cette chanson , en l'écoutant elle m'a collé quelques rides en plus


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (6 Septembre 2020)

I need somebody ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (6 Septembre 2020)

Sans doute déjà posté


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (8 Septembre 2020)

Un film que j'adore


----------



## ScapO (8 Septembre 2020)

moi c'est Hans Zimmer que j'adore.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (11 Septembre 2020)




----------



## TimeCapsule (12 Septembre 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (12 Septembre 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (13 Septembre 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (13 Septembre 2020)

JE NE VEUX PAS QUE...


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (14 Septembre 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (14 Septembre 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (15 Septembre 2020)




----------



## Human-Fly (16 Septembre 2020)

Bien sombre, mais superbe titre de The Alan Parsons Project : Old and Wise.

(avec les paroles sur l'écran) 








Voilà qui correspond bien à mon état d'esprit du moment... 
Mais voyons-le aussi comme un possible hommage aux potes âgés de @WheelNelly !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (16 Septembre 2020)

J'ADORE


----------



## Human-Fly (17 Septembre 2020)

Mon titre préféré de U2:

New Year's Day


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (17 Septembre 2020)




----------



## ScapO (17 Septembre 2020)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Mon titre préféré de U2



U2 , ça m'a ramené direct vers le film Blow Away de 1994 Avec Tommy Lee Jones _ Jeff Bridges
et une B.O. à tomber Feat. U2 _ Tchaikovsky
Top!


----------



## Toum'aï (18 Septembre 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (18 Septembre 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (18 Septembre 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


>


J'adore ce clip et cette chanson


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (19 Septembre 2020)




----------



## Human-Fly (20 Septembre 2020)

Un titre de The Alan Parsons Project qui correspond bien à mon humeur du moment...  




The Alan Parsons Project :

"Can't Take It With You" 






​


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (20 Septembre 2020)




----------



## Human-Fly (21 Septembre 2020)

Pour ce dernier jour de l'été, un titre qui a pour moi un goût de "madeleine de Proust", et que je considère comme l'une des meilleures créations de Jan Hammer, le musicien de la série Miami Vice. 
(1984-1990)



Jan Hammer:

Crockett's Theme 

(from MIAMI VICE) 








(La version longue, et de loin la meilleure) 


​


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (21 Septembre 2020)




----------



## Human-Fly (22 Septembre 2020)

Pour ce premier jour de l'automne, je vous propose le thème final de Blade Runner, soit l'une des plus belles réussites de Vangelis à mon avis... 


Vangelis:

BLADE RUNNER

(End Titles)






​



Fin de l'été... Début de l'automne...
Port'Nawak, mes prétextes pour poster de la musique, en ce moment...


----------



## Jura39 (22 Septembre 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (23 Septembre 2020)




----------



## Toum'aï (23 Septembre 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (23 Septembre 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (23 Septembre 2020)




----------



## Human-Fly (24 Septembre 2020)

Pas le titre le plus titre le plus connu de Dire Straits, mais dans un style plutôt sombre c'est superbe...  



DIRE STRAITS:

" Your Latest Tricks"


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (24 Septembre 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (24 Septembre 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (25 Septembre 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (25 Septembre 2020)




----------



## Human-Fly (26 Septembre 2020)

Normalement, ça devrait parler aux mélomanes et aux cinéphiles... 
Et même à pratiquement tout le monde, en fait....  

En général, on adore ou on déteste...


----------



## ScapO (26 Septembre 2020)

ça me rappelle le " I love the smell of napalm in the morning " de kilgore.


----------



## ScapO (26 Septembre 2020)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Pas le titre le plus titre le plus connu de Dire Straits, mais dans un style plutôt sombre c'est superbe...



celui là aussi j'aime 
DIRE STRAITS:

" Telegraph Road"


----------



## Human-Fly (27 Septembre 2020)

Magnifique chanson toute simple...  

Les paroles sont pleines de sagesse...
 Et ne risquent vraiment pas de donner mal à la tête !... 




The Korgis:

" Everybody's Got To Learn Sometime" 






​


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (27 Septembre 2020)




----------



## Moonwalker (28 Septembre 2020)

William Boyce (1711-1779) : eight symphonies


----------



## Jura39 (28 Septembre 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (28 Septembre 2020)




----------



## Human-Fly (29 Septembre 2020)

L'incontournable Truite de Schubert... 








 
​


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (29 Septembre 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (30 Septembre 2020)

A 20ans, quand tu fais SAM après la Java, t'écoutes ça et tes potes sont déchirés derrière


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (1 Octobre 2020)




----------



## Romuald (1 Octobre 2020)

Moi ce que chantais braillais c'était 'allez allez, les jambons de Bayon-neu'

Spécial cassdedi à Nexka


----------



## Human-Fly (2 Octobre 2020)

C'est par cette musique que j'ai découvert la musique classique, étant enfant  ... 

Puisque c'est la nuit, pourquoi pas une Petite Musique de Nuit ?...


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (2 Octobre 2020)




----------



## boninmi (2 Octobre 2020)




----------



## Moonwalker (2 Octobre 2020)




----------



## Human-Fly (4 Octobre 2020)

Mon adagio préféré, et l'un des plus connus : celui d'Albinoni. 













​


----------



## Toum'aï (4 Octobre 2020)




----------



## Romuald (4 Octobre 2020)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Mon adagio préféré, et l'un des plus connus : celui d'Albinoni.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sauf qu'il n'est pas d'Albinoni, mais de Remo Giazzotto, et composé en 1958. 'Adagio d'Albinoni' est le nom du morceau.


----------



## Jura39 (4 Octobre 2020)




----------



## Toum'aï (4 Octobre 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> Sauf qu'il n'est pas d'Albinoni, mais de Remo Giazzotto, et composé en 1958. 'Adagio d'Albinoni' est le nom du morceau.


Hé bien mon Remo, tu aurais dû choisir un autre nom pour ce morceau et tu serais passé à la postérité


----------



## Jura39 (4 Octobre 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (6 Octobre 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (6 Octobre 2020)




----------



## Toum'aï (6 Octobre 2020)




----------



## Romuald (6 Octobre 2020)

Retour vers le futur !


----------



## Jura39 (6 Octobre 2020)




----------



## Human-Fly (7 Octobre 2020)

Un de mes titres préférés de Yes:

"Owner of a Lonely Heart"










​


----------



## Mobyduck (7 Octobre 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (7 Octobre 2020)




----------



## Human-Fly (7 Octobre 2020)

Van Halen:

"Jump"










Tribute :


*



*

*Eddie Van Halen(1955 - 2020)*


​


----------



## aCLR (7 Octobre 2020)

T'as la permission de _nounouille_ pour poster deux vidéos dans le même message ?!


----------



## Human-Fly (7 Octobre 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> T'as la permission de _nounouille_ pour poster deux vidéos dans le même message ?!




J'ai oublié de la lui demander... **




Bloc de spoiler



Je suis sponsorisé par youyou, mais ne le répète à personne...


----------



## Toum'aï (8 Octobre 2020)

Human-Fly a dit:


> "Jump"​


Je préfère ça...


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (8 Octobre 2020)




----------



## Toum'aï (9 Octobre 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (9 Octobre 2020)

Quand je travaillais


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Octobre 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Je préfère ça...​


Perso, je préfère "Jump" ... ... parce que c'est un des seuls morceaux que j'arrive à jouer presque convenablement avec mon Korg Karma ! Et quand quelqu'un vient à la maison, j'arrive à faire illusion pendant au moins 2 ou 3 minutes !


----------



## Mobyduck (9 Octobre 2020)




----------



## Mobyduck (10 Octobre 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (10 Octobre 2020)




----------



## boninmi (10 Octobre 2020)




----------



## Moonwalker (10 Octobre 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (11 Octobre 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (11 Octobre 2020)




----------



## Moonwalker (12 Octobre 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


>








Ce titre, un des derniers du duo, est devenu étrangement mon "préféré", si cela est possible.

Il m'arrive parfois, de me réveiller le matin avec les notes de l'intro dans la tête, et impossible de me la sortir avant de l'avoir écoutée en entier.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (12 Octobre 2020)




----------



## Toum'aï (12 Octobre 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (12 Octobre 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (13 Octobre 2020)

Peut-être déjà posté ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (13 Octobre 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (13 Octobre 2020)




----------



## ScapO (13 Octobre 2020)

alternating or direct ? Nevermind !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (14 Octobre 2020)




----------



## boninmi (14 Octobre 2020)




----------



## Toum'aï (14 Octobre 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (15 Octobre 2020)

I'm Alive, thanks to you, the all !


----------



## patlek (17 Octobre 2020)

Retour de Benoit Blue Boy






Les titres


			https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=Benoit+Blue+Boy+%3A+%E2%80%9CR%C3%A9solument+Bleu%E2%80%9D


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (17 Octobre 2020)




----------



## ScapO (17 Octobre 2020)

I love Radiohead


You float like a feather
In a beautiful world
I wish I was special
You're so fuckin' special


----------



## Mobyduck (17 Octobre 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (17 Octobre 2020)




----------



## Romuald (17 Octobre 2020)

J'adore. c'est tout.​


----------



## Mobyduck (18 Octobre 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (18 Octobre 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (18 Octobre 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (19 Octobre 2020)




----------



## Mobyduck (19 Octobre 2020)




----------



## Moonwalker (20 Octobre 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (20 Octobre 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (20 Octobre 2020)

Toute première fois, mon année


----------



## Mobyduck (21 Octobre 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (21 Octobre 2020)




----------



## Human-Fly (21 Octobre 2020)

En hommage à *Samuel Paty*, mais pas que... 
Parce que ce titre de U2 correspond bien à mon humeur du moment... 



U2:

"One"


----------



## Moonwalker (22 Octobre 2020)

Pour @thebiglebowsky :


----------



## Mobyduck (22 Octobre 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (23 Octobre 2020)




----------



## Mobyduck (24 Octobre 2020)




----------



## Toum'aï (24 Octobre 2020)

2 versions


----------



## Moonwalker (24 Octobre 2020)

Mobyduck a dit:


>



Gladys Knight & The Pips


----------



## Moonwalker (24 Octobre 2020)

Les Scars à B.


----------



## Moonwalker (24 Octobre 2020)

Les mêmes en noir et blanc.






(#@% ! Cette intro !!!  )


----------



## Moonwalker (24 Octobre 2020)

Les mêmes en janvier 1969, sur le toit de leurs bureaux, en plein Londres.


----------



## Moonwalker (24 Octobre 2020)

Allez, une dernière, un de leur plus grand titre. Plus qu'une chanson, une époque.


----------



## Mobyduck (25 Octobre 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (25 Octobre 2020)

L'enfance


----------



## Jura39 (25 Octobre 2020)




----------



## Human-Fly (26 Octobre 2020)

Pour moi qui suis toujours un doux rêveur, la chanson idéale...   





SUPERTRAMP:

"Dreamer" 






​


----------



## Jura39 (26 Octobre 2020)




----------



## ScapO (26 Octobre 2020)

Blue Oyster Cult
(Don't Fear) The Reaper


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (27 Octobre 2020)




----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Octobre 2020)

Oui, je sais ... et j'en suis honteux ...  ... Parfois j'écoute du Rammstein ! ... ça défoule !


----------



## Jura39 (28 Octobre 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (30 Octobre 2020)




----------



## Toum'aï (30 Octobre 2020)

Juin 82, ma jeunesse...
Le film est muet mais la bande son est dans l'esprit Johnny Thunders et Cosa Nostra.
Groupes, Bad Brains du Havre, Marc Minelli, Fixed Up, Polecats, Lew Lewis et Wilko Johnson...
Puis match de foot entre les rockers et leurs enfants !


----------



## patlek (30 Octobre 2020)

A noter un nouveau disque, avec des paroles ce coup ci , du texte récité...


----------



## Jura39 (30 Octobre 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (30 Octobre 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (30 Octobre 2020)




----------



## Mobyduck (30 Octobre 2020)




----------



## patlek (30 Octobre 2020)

Ha, quelqu'un a mis en ligne l' excellent film sur Lightnin Hopkins

De 1 : j' adore l'enchainement gospel-spiritual / morceau de Lightnin Hopkins






Et  il y a un étonnant "proto-rap" (le film date de 1967)


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (30 Octobre 2020)




----------



## Toum'aï (31 Octobre 2020)

Ma jeunesse, la suite. Concert de Wilko Johnson et Lew Lewis avec le vrai son, suivi d'une de mes photos du concert...


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (31 Octobre 2020)




----------



## Mobyduck (31 Octobre 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (1 Novembre 2020)




----------



## Toum'aï (1 Novembre 2020)




----------



## Mobyduck (1 Novembre 2020)




----------



## Moonwalker (1 Novembre 2020)

Oui. #@% qu'est-ce qu'on se fait ch...


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (2 Novembre 2020)




----------



## OceanD (2 Novembre 2020)

Boxes Of Bush
					

Provided to YouTube by Universal Music GroupBoxes Of Bush · Bugzy MaloneBoxes Of Bush℗ 2020 B-SomebodyReleased on: 2020-02-03Producer: ZdotAssociated  Perfor...




					www.youtube.com


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (3 Novembre 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (3 Novembre 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (4 Novembre 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (4 Novembre 2020)

Besoin de soleil


----------



## Mobyduck (5 Novembre 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (5 Novembre 2020)

LOST WITHOUT YOU


----------



## Human-Fly (6 Novembre 2020)

D'excellents souvenirs pour moi...  


MADNESS:

"One Step Beyond" 









​


----------



## Toum'aï (6 Novembre 2020)

Des mecs de à Le Havre...


----------



## Mobyduck (6 Novembre 2020)




----------



## Moonwalker (8 Novembre 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (8 Novembre 2020)




----------



## Mobyduck (8 Novembre 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (9 Novembre 2020)




----------



## Toum'aï (9 Novembre 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (11 Novembre 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (12 Novembre 2020)




----------



## Mobyduck (13 Novembre 2020)




----------



## ScapO (13 Novembre 2020)

Allez j'en remet une dans le jukebox

AC/DC - Hells Bells (Live At River Plate, December 2009)


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (14 Novembre 2020)




----------



## Toum'aï (14 Novembre 2020)

Bon, c'est pas pour toutes les oreilles
(ma copine a dit : "quelle horreur !")


----------



## Moonwalker (15 Novembre 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Bon, c'est pas pour toutes les oreilles


Ça va. J'ai entendu pire.   

Pour ceux à qui cela aurait perturbé l'audition, voici mon obsession musicale du moment :


----------



## TimeCapsule (15 Novembre 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (15 Novembre 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (15 Novembre 2020)

Dixit El padre


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (16 Novembre 2020)

Louper pour cette année, moi qui refait d'aller chez la big Apple (Big Sur-Apple mdr) célébrer Thanksgiving. Il tombait un jeudi (normal) XD mais, un jeudi particulier. 
Maintenant NYC ce jour-là reviens qu'en 2032 bouh


----------



## Mobyduck (16 Novembre 2020)




----------



## Romuald (17 Novembre 2020)

Spécial confinement OKLM


----------



## aCLR (17 Novembre 2020)

Pour ceux qui suivent…






Hé hé​


----------



## Romuald (17 Novembre 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Pour ceux qui suivent…


mékilékon©

J'ai bon ? qu'est-ce qu'on gagne ?


----------



## Jura39 (17 Novembre 2020)




----------



## aCLR (17 Novembre 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> qu'est-ce qu'on gagne ?


C'est l'histoire de deux modérateurs devant le distributeur de boissons. Le premier glisse une pièce dans la fente et sélectionne un soda. Bim bam badaboum, la canette tombe. Content, le premier glisse une nouvelle pièce dans la fente et sélectionne le même soda. Bim bam badaboum, la canette tombe. Doublement content, le premier glisse encore une nouvelle pièce dans la fente et sélectionne toujours le même soda. Bim bam badaboum, la canette tombe. Intrigué par la scène, le second dit au premier : « mais à quoi tu joues ?! » Et le premier de répondre : « tant que je gagne, je joue !? »



:désolé:


----------



## TimeCapsule (18 Novembre 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> :désolé:


Tu peux !


----------



## aCLR (18 Novembre 2020)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Tu peux !


PPF (même si j'en avais grave envie !)


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (18 Novembre 2020)




----------



## PHILBX (18 Novembre 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (18 Novembre 2020)




----------



## iBaby (18 Novembre 2020)

Là j’écoute ça au casque :

Music 
Playlist | Tour d’ivoire


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (19 Novembre 2020)




----------



## Mobyduck (19 Novembre 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (19 Novembre 2020)




----------



## Anthony (19 Novembre 2020)




----------



## iBaby (19 Novembre 2020)

_Live music_

Medecin Jar_Wings




Letting go_ Wings
[YOUTUBE] https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xPqeny-Mmfg&feature=share[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## patlek (20 Novembre 2020)

hhhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.....

J' ai fait un tour dans ma viille Twingo; avec  BB KING!! çà m' a fait du bien!!!!


----------



## nicomarcos (20 Novembre 2020)




----------



## PHILBX (20 Novembre 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (20 Novembre 2020)

Bonsoir à tous,
Juste une question pour le modo qui gère cette section : serait-je sur liste " rouge orangée" parce que ma 
vidéo a été postée il y a plus de 4 heures et je suis toujours en attente de modération alors que ceux qui passent 
après moi et donc qui postent sont visibles immédiatement ?


----------



## aCLR (20 Novembre 2020)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Bonsoir à tous,
> Juste une question pour le modo qui gère cette section : serait-je sur liste " rouge orangée" parce que ma
> vidéo a été postée il y a plus de 4 heures et je suis toujours en attente de modération alors que ceux qui passent
> après moi et donc qui postent sont visibles immédiatement ?


Bonsoir à toi,
Juste une réponse pour l'ensemble des posteurs de la terrasse : la modération _a priori_ n'est pas une activité permanente. Il se peut donc que la validation de vos messages prennent du temps. Inutile de vous remuer le sang pour ça, la vie est ailleurs !


----------



## nicomarcos (20 Novembre 2020)

Bonsoir aCRL,
Je suis bien d'accord avec toi, c'était juste une interrogation sans aucune animosité


----------



## aCLR (20 Novembre 2020)

nicomarcos a dit:


> c'était juste une interrogation sans aucune animosité


Dans ce cas, je te réponds joyeusement : l'agent orange a beau rouler des mécaniques devant les bleus, il n'a pas de liste rouge _orangée_ – juste une écarlate qui fluctue au gré des confinements, hé hé.


----------



## Mobyduck (21 Novembre 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (21 Novembre 2020)




----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Novembre 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> ... il n'a pas de liste rouge _orangée_ – juste une écarlate qui fluctue au gré des confinements, hé hé.


S'il existait une liste rouge, ça deviendrait de la modération à pilori ... ...


----------



## boninmi (21 Novembre 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (21 Novembre 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (21 Novembre 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (21 Novembre 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (22 Novembre 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (22 Novembre 2020)




----------



## Human-Fly (25 Novembre 2020)

J'avais beaucoup aimé le film, *DRIVE *(2011), et j'apprécie au moins autant la musique principale que le film lui-même.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (25 Novembre 2020)

Human-Fly a dit:


> J'avais beaucoup aimé le film, *DRIVE *(2011), et j'apprécie au moins autant la musique principale que le film lui-même.


Il est passé récemment sur arte, une perle rare (mais un peu violente par moment)


----------



## Toum'aï (25 Novembre 2020)

Human-Fly a dit:


> J'avais beaucoup aimé le film, *DRIVE *(2011)


Je viens de le voir dimanche sur Arte, 3 T dans Télérama, une bouze, une histoire alakon, Ryan Gosling qui a le charisme de Jean Reno, hé bin, je vois pas ce qu'on y trouve...

PPF, écoutez bien les belges, ça devrait vous rappeler quelque chose...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Novembre 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


> PPF, écoutez bien les belges, ça devrait vous rappeler quelque chose...


Hihi ! Quand j'écoute ça ... ça plane pour moi !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (25 Novembre 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (25 Novembre 2020)




----------



## iBaby (26 Novembre 2020)

Grant Green_Idle Moments (1965)

[emoji50]


----------



## nicomarcos (26 Novembre 2020)

Vangelis Papatanasiou, Demis Roussos and Co☞les Aphrodites Childs


----------



## Jura39 (26 Novembre 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (26 Novembre 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (26 Novembre 2020)

Christine et Nicolas


----------



## Jura39 (26 Novembre 2020)




----------



## Human-Fly (27 Novembre 2020)

Plein de souvenirs, pour moi...  



Simon & Garfunkel:

"MRS ROBINSON" 






​


----------



## nicomarcos (27 Novembre 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (27 Novembre 2020)




----------



## TimeCapsule (27 Novembre 2020)




----------



## Human-Fly (28 Novembre 2020)

Des souvenirs...
Et en plus, ça correspond bien à mon humeur du moment... 




SIMPLE MINDS:

"Don't you (forget about me)"


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (28 Novembre 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (28 Novembre 2020)




----------



## Toum'aï (28 Novembre 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (28 Novembre 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (28 Novembre 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (29 Novembre 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (29 Novembre 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (29 Novembre 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (29 Novembre 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (30 Novembre 2020)




----------



## PHILBX (30 Novembre 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (30 Novembre 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (30 Novembre 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (1 Décembre 2020)




----------



## Human-Fly (2 Décembre 2020)

Attachante, cette Cyndi Lauper...  
Ce titre et ce clip aussi... 


Cyndi Lauper:

TIME AFTER TIME 






​


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (2 Décembre 2020)

voilà à quoi @Sly54 ressemble


----------



## Human-Fly (3 Décembre 2020)

Une musique que j'adore, d'un film que j'adore aussi, d'un de mes réalisateurs préférés : *Michael Mann*.



*Dougie MacLean* :

"THE GAEL" (1990)

(from* 
THE LAST OF THE MOHICANS
*(1992))






​


----------



## nicomarcos (3 Décembre 2020)




----------



## ScapO (3 Décembre 2020)

+1 pour Michael Mann


----------



## patlek (3 Décembre 2020)

Là, on stoppe tout.

On se détend, et on se sert un whisky tranquillou...
On clique dans le coin pour avoir la vidéo plein écran...
on pousse le volume du Mac a fond, dans le rouge!!

Et on lance la vidéo!


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (4 Décembre 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (4 Décembre 2020)

@Sly54 elle fait de la bonne musique


----------



## Jura39 (4 Décembre 2020)




----------



## Human-Fly (5 Décembre 2020)

Plein de souvenirs... 
Un titre qui au fil du temps est vraiment devenu un classique. 
Quant au clip, je viens de le découvrir, et lui aussi vaut le détour :



Herbie Hancock :

ROCKIT






​


----------



## Mobyduck (5 Décembre 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (5 Décembre 2020)




----------



## Romuald (5 Décembre 2020)

​


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (6 Décembre 2020)




----------



## TimeCapsule (8 Décembre 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (8 Décembre 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (8 Décembre 2020)




----------



## Human-Fly (9 Décembre 2020)

Sublime musique d'un film envoûtant. 
Culte. 



Kenji Kawai : REINCARNATION

(From GHOST IN THE SHELL (1995), de Mamoru Oshii) 






​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Décembre 2020)

Addictif ! (du moins pour moi !) ...


----------



## Jura39 (9 Décembre 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (10 Décembre 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (12 Décembre 2020)




----------



## Mobyduck (13 Décembre 2020)




----------



## TimeCapsule (13 Décembre 2020)




----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Décembre 2020)

Lorsque j'écoute cette chanson, je me dis que j'ai eu beaucoup de chance ... ...
Quand je pense que j'aurais pu être français ...  ...  ...  ...


----------



## patlek (14 Décembre 2020)

Alors là, la réplique est immédiate!!!

au moins çà serait pas un pays tout plat; et d' une gaieté!!!...

Le plat pays qui est le mien.  

 Avec un ciel si bas qu'un canal s'est perdu, 
Avec un ciel si bas qu'il fait l'humilité  
Avec un ciel si gris qu'un canal s'est pendu, 
Avec un ciel si gris qu'il faut lui pardonner.  

Holololooooo...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Décembre 2020)

patlek a dit:


> Alors là, la réplique est immédiate!!!
> 
> au moins çà serait pas un pays tout plat; et d' une gaieté!!!...


Euh ! Patlek ... ... ... 






Et tchac ! ​


----------



## patlek (14 Décembre 2020)

Un Belge est sur la glace, il sort sa scie et sa canne à pêche, et commence à découper un trou dans la glace. A ce moment là, une voix d'outre-tombe, glacée, résonnante, annonce : - Il n'y a pas de poisson ici !

Le Belge, stupéfait, s'arrête, regarde autour de lui, ne voit personne, et continue.

- Il n'y a pas de poisson ici !

Encore une fois, il s'arrête, et tend l'oreille... Inquiet, il reprend son travail.

- Il n'y a pas de poisson ici !

Et le Belge : - Mais qui parle, une fois ?

- Le directeur de la patinoire !





Pour rester musical


----------



## Moonwalker (14 Décembre 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Euh ! Patlek ... ... ...
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 204847
> 
> ...



"L'union fait la force" Je ne le voyais pas comme ça… m'enfin, Flandre et Wallonie, vous êtes visiblement un couple heureux.


Chanson comique :


----------



## Jura39 (14 Décembre 2020)




----------



## patlek (14 Décembre 2020)

Chant de Noel






Meme groupe, performance sympa


----------



## Operating (14 Décembre 2020)

Tri Martolod, Tri Yann :


----------



## Mobyduck (15 Décembre 2020)




----------



## Toum'aï (17 Décembre 2020)




----------



## loustic (17 Décembre 2020)

De l'émotion sans braillard ni gigotasse...
et ça ne plait pas aux... ni à...


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (18 Décembre 2020)

Après avoir écouté la 1ère, je suis tombé sur celle-ci. Désolé, je n'ai pas pu l'empêcher de la poster


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (19 Décembre 2020)

Bon appétit


----------



## Jura39 (19 Décembre 2020)




----------



## Mobyduck (21 Décembre 2020)




----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Décembre 2020)

Un petit coup de nostalgie ...
(un gros coup, même)


----------



## Jura39 (27 Décembre 2020)




----------



## Lancer92 (30 Décembre 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (30 Décembre 2020)




----------



## TimeCapsule (31 Décembre 2020)




----------



## Human-Fly (1 Janvier 2021)

Je l'avais postée il y a quelques mois, mais cette nuit c'est vraiment de circonstance... 

Parmi les titres de U2, l'un de mes préférés, par ailleurs...


----------



## TimeCapsule (1 Janvier 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (2 Janvier 2021)




----------



## Moonwalker (2 Janvier 2021)

Première œuvre musicale de 2021.






Ce n’était pas ce que j’avais prévu mais je me suis réveillé le 1er janvier avec ce thème dans la tête.


----------



## Gwen (2 Janvier 2021)

J'ai ça dans la tête depuis des jours. Et en plus, je viens de regarder l'excellent reportage sur Dolly Parton diffusé via Netflix.


----------



## Mobyduck (3 Janvier 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (3 Janvier 2021)




----------



## Toum'aï (3 Janvier 2021)




----------



## Romuald (3 Janvier 2021)

3/4 d'heure de bonheur pour commencer l'année : Ella à Montreux en 1975
En streaming sur Arte Concert jusqu'au 27 février : 
Ou à enregistrer lors de la redif du 13 Janvier
Sans parler de tout ce qu'on peut trouver sur YT


----------



## boninmi (8 Janvier 2021)




----------



## Mobyduck (9 Janvier 2021)




----------



## Moonwalker (10 Janvier 2021)

Liste de lecture de ce dimanche ensoleillé :

Shivaree : Breach - EP
Chris Rea : On the Beach - Album
Wings : At the Speed of Sound - Album
Dire Straits : Love Over Gold - Album

Derek and the Dominos : Layla and other assorted love songs - Album
Miles Davis : In A Silent Way - Album


----------



## Human-Fly (12 Janvier 2021)

Un souvenir...
Un hymne à l'écologie...
Et déjà une prise de conscience hélas fort pertinente du défi majeur du réchauffement climatique...
Et un titre que j'écoute encore avec grand plaisir aujourd'hui.  


Midnight Oil :

"BEDS ARE BURNING"


----------



## Toum'aï (12 Janvier 2021)

Un peu de culture : L'histoire de la scie musicale


----------



## Romuald (12 Janvier 2021)

Le 19 Aout 1970 à 2h du mat', les Who montaient sur la scène du festival de l'ile de Wight pour 1h30 de concert

Merci Arte

(Je ne sais pas ce qu'ils avaient pris mais ça ne devait pas être de l'eau claire, surtout Keith Moon)


----------



## Moonwalker (12 Janvier 2021)

Il a toujours été comme cela Keith, c’est pour cela qu’à mon sens il reste le numéro 1, malgré John Bonham. J’ai la vidéo depuis le temps du VHS et le double CD qui va bien. Un super concert effectivement, bien mieux que ce qu’ils avaient fait à Woodstock où Townsend s'était complètement cramé à l’acide.


----------



## Jura39 (13 Janvier 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (15 Janvier 2021)




----------



## Lamahi (15 Janvier 2021)

Je vais me faire cracher dessus  
J’aime le RAP du genre JUL, SCH etc...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (16 Janvier 2021)

De circonstance : essayons de rester ... Alive !


----------



## Lamahi (16 Janvier 2021)

Un de mes kiffes du moment :






Les autres sont trop vulgaires


----------



## Toum'aï (16 Janvier 2021)

> De circonstance : essayons de rester ... Alive !


Ah, le son de la Les Paul golden serie...


----------



## Mobyduck (22 Janvier 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (22 Janvier 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (23 Janvier 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (23 Janvier 2021)




----------



## Toum'aï (23 Janvier 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (24 Janvier 2021)




----------



## teo (27 Janvier 2021)

Oh pitin, y'a toujours de la lumière ici   

Felix Da Housecat & Diddy Present: Lectro Black - Last Train to Paris Mixtape
(2009)


----------



## Human-Fly (4 Février 2021)

Un souvenir... 
Une mélancolie qui me convient bien en ce moment... 
Et musicalement, je trouve que ça tient bien la toute, du moins pour mon goût personnel... 



Cutting Crew:

(I JUST) DIED  IN YOUR ARMS






​


----------



## Gwen (5 Février 2021)

Une chanson de circonstance revisité par un de mes groupe favoris  : Pamplamoose


----------



## Toum'aï (6 Février 2021)




----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Février 2021)

Arf ! Raoul Petite ! ...  ... 

J'ai immédiatement reconnu le son caractéristique d'un de mes anciens synthés analogiques, le Pro-One de Sequential Circuits ! 

Acheté neuf en 1985 (je ne sais plus combien j'avais payé à l'époque) je l'ai revendu il y a 5 ans pour 1.500 Euros à un acheteur déchaîné !  (et dire que j'allais en demander 500 Euros ... Quand il l'a vu et essayé, et avant que je ne dise quoi que ce soit, il m'en a proposé 1.500 !) - Bon ! Il était nickel !

Je me demande encore si j'ai fait une bonne affaire ...


----------



## Toum'aï (6 Février 2021)

Raoul Petite, je les ai vu une fois à Briançon pour la fête de fin de saison d'hiver en 84 ou 85, l'éclate totale.
Et visiblement l'esprit est toujours le même...


----------



## Moonwalker (7 Février 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Je me demande encore si j'ai fait une bonne affaire ...



Ça semble correct :








						Clavier synthétiseur analogique Sequential Circuits Pro-One
					

Clavier synthétiseur analogique de la marque Sequential Circuits




					fr.audiofanzine.com


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Février 2021)

La Motown, Martha Reeves et la Mustang ... 
Le cocktail qui donne la pêche !


----------



## Romuald (9 Février 2021)

rions du corona, kelle musique.., actus pas amusante, vidéo sympas, fallait bien le caser quelque part. Et comme je l'ai écoutée  ben je la pose ici.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Février 2021)

Allez ! Pour avoir la pêche !!!


----------



## flotow (13 Février 2021)

je suis à la bourre, mais
je l’ai dans la tête depuis deux semaines ​


----------



## Human-Fly (25 Février 2021)

L'actualité m'a donné l'envie d'un retour aux sources... 
Un titre que j'ai découvert (et adoré) en découvrant en salle le film *THE SAINT* (1997), de Phillip Noyce.



DAFT PUNK :

Da Funk

(1995) 





​


----------



## Moonwalker (25 Février 2021)

Cette vidéo a toujours eu le don de m’exaspérer. Envie d’écraser la gueule de l’homme chien avec sa sono ou de le pousser sous le bus.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Février 2021)

Un de mes groupes préférés ... après Led Zeppelin bien évidemment !


----------



## Toum'aï (26 Février 2021)

Death ship


----------



## TimeCapsule (27 Février 2021)




----------



## Mobyduck (27 Février 2021)




----------



## Moonwalker (27 Février 2021)




----------



## Human-Fly (28 Février 2021)

Souvenirs...  


Q Lazzarus:​"Goodbye Horses" 








​


----------



## Toum'aï (28 Février 2021)

I called the doctor 
In the morning 
I had a fever 
It was a warning 
She said "There's nothing I can prescribe 
To keep your raunchy bag of bones alive" 
I got some money left for one more shot 
She said "God bless you" I said "Thanks a lot" 
It's a slow, slow death 
I called the preacher 
Holy, holy 
I begged forgiveness 
That's when he told me 
He said "There's nothing I can prescribe 
To keep your raunchy bag of bones alive" 
I got some money left for one more shot 
He said "God bless you" I said "Thanks a lot" 
Slow Death 
I'm set to mainline 
A hit of morphine 
It's set to mainline 
It's like a bad dream 
Slow death--eat my mind away 
Slow death--turn my guts to clay 
It's a slow, slow, slow death


----------



## Jura39 (28 Février 2021)




----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Février 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> I called the doctor
> In the morning
> ... ...


 ... Un "son" comme je les aime !!!!


----------



## Mobyduck (28 Février 2021)




----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Mars 2021)

Petite machine à remonter le temps ... le temps ou on était libres !!!!! 
Clope au bec et filles délurées des années 80 ... 
Et quelques bon riffs de guitare en plus ! miam !


----------



## Moonwalker (2 Mars 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> le temps ou on était libres



On l’est toujours. La grosse tromperie est de nous faire croire le contraire.


----------



## pouppinou (2 Mars 2021)

HERVÉ
*Si Bien Du Mal*






_On s'fait si bien du mal, on l'fait si bien_
_On s'fait si bien du mal
On s'fait si bien du mal, on l'fait si bien
J'crois qu'ça devient animal
Pourquoi tu t'fais la malle quand j'te veux du bien
Quand j'te fais du mal tu reviens_
_Dis-moi si j'te fais mal quand j'te fais du bien_​


----------



## TimeCapsule (3 Mars 2021)




----------



## pouppinou (4 Mars 2021)

HERVÉ
*Si elle me revient pas*


----------



## loustic (4 Mars 2021)

En guerre contre le virus


----------



## Human-Fly (5 Mars 2021)

Des souvenirs... 
Et aussi ce qu'il me faudrait en ce moment... 

Un de mes titres préférés du groupe...  



Eurythmics :

" THE MIRACLE OF LOVE " 






​


----------



## pouppinou (5 Mars 2021)

HERVÉ
*Trésor*


----------



## Human-Fly (6 Mars 2021)

Parfait pour moi qui suis depuis toujours et pour toujours "an absolute beginner" dans pas mal de domaines... 



DAVID BOWIE :

"ABSOLUTE BEGINNERS" 






​


----------



## pouppinou (6 Mars 2021)

*DAFT PUNK*
_ALWAYS FOREVER





_​


----------



## Toum'aï (6 Mars 2021)




----------



## Romuald (6 Mars 2021)

Toujours avec Arte je continue mon trip 'retour vers le futur'

1990 : Roger Waters - The Wall, Live in Berlin

Y'a du beau monde (avec 30 ans de moins) : Scorpions, Ute Lemper, Cyndi Lauper, Sinéad O’Connor, The Band, Joni Mitchell, Van Morrison...


----------



## pouppinou (7 Mars 2021)

HERVÉ
*Maelström*






Maelström on s’est porté disparu 
L’encéphale en sait trop sur qui je suis plus
…
Mais je t’en veux pas 
Je suis sorti de l’incendie 
Tout doucement j’atterris
…
Redis-moi combien cette vie est belle 
Tu sais pas а quel point j’ai besoin de l’entendre 
Mais si je t’aime moi c’est bien pour le meilleur 
….
Mais m’en veux pas 
Je te vois tombé des nues 
J’ai besoin d’y refaire un tour seul dans ma rue 
…
Redis-moi combien cette vie est belle 
Tu sais pas а quel point j’ai besoin de l’entendre 
Mais si je t’aime moi c’est bien pour le meilleur 
…​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Mars 2021)

Y'en a marre !!!!! 
Depuis ce matin, et depuis que je l'ai entendu aux hasards de la radio, j'ai cet air en tête !!!!!
Et je ne parviens pas à m'en débarrasser ! 
Je me suis surpris à le fredonner dans les rayons de mon super marché ! 
Alors, je me suis dit : "Mais pourquoi serais-je le seul à me faire chier ?"
Alors ... ... cadeau !


----------



## Toum'aï (7 Mars 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> j'ai cet air en tête


Tiens, pour la peine...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Mars 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Tiens, pour la peine...​


Oh ! Merde ! Suis foutu !


----------



## Romuald (7 Mars 2021)

Arrêtez ou je vous balance la danse des canards et le petit bonhomme en mousse


----------



## Jura39 (7 Mars 2021)




----------



## Moonwalker (7 Mars 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Y'en a marre !!!!!
> Depuis ce matin, et depuis que je l'ai entendu aux hasards de la radio, j'ai cet air en tête !!!!!
> Et je ne parviens pas à m'en débarrasser !
> Je me suis surpris à le fredonner dans les rayons de mon super marché !
> ...



Ah! Oui. Elle était redoutable celle-là.   

Je ne l’ai pas entendue depuis une dizaine d’année mais j’ai encore l’air dans la tête rien qu’en lisant le titre. Hors de question que je lance cette vidéo. 

D’ailleurs, tu mérites une inculpation pour incitation à la haine pour avoir posté un truc pareil sur MacG.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Mars 2021)

Allons y sans modération ... c'est "de la bonne" !!! 
Bonne envolée et surtout ... bon atterrissage


----------



## peyret (8 Mars 2021)

et çà


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Mars 2021)

*Woodstock - août 1969*
Santana ! 
Rien que pour les percussions et l'ambiance !  
Je disais à mes enfants : "ça c'était un festival !  ... Plus "héroïque" que de se balader avec une clé usb et des sets pré-enregistrés !"  - je n'ai pas pu m'en empêcher !





​


----------



## Moonwalker (9 Mars 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Je disais à mes enfants : "ça c'était un festival !


Bof !

On a cru que c’était le début de quelque chose alors qu’il s’agissait de la fin d’une époque.

Rétrospectivement le sommet de Woodstock est le set de Hendrix, le troisième jour, devant un public épars, celui que la pluie, la nuit, la faim et le froid n’avait pas chassé. La plupart des choses advenues avant suintaient la suffisance politique d’une génération de privilégiés prétentieux qui se disqualifia elle-même dans la décennie qui suivit. Jimi était vrai. Il était juste. Son _Star Spangled Banner_ valait tous les discours.






M’enfin, je me marre encore en écoutant Joan Baez dédier sa chanson au gouverneur de Californie, Ronald Reagan, « car nous n’avons pas d’ennemis », les harangues de Country Joe McDonald, révolutionnaire de carnaval, le vieux Max Yargus, proprio du terrain « I’m a farmer » qui le retrouvera ravagé trois jours plus tard et impropre pour de longues années à toute exploitation, ce pauvre con d'Abbie Hoffman se prendre la guitare de Townsend sur la tronche — le meilleur de la prestation indigente des Who — quelques bons moments de musique (Santana, Mountain, CSN&Y, Jefferson Airplane, Janis Joplin), certains surprenants (Canned Heat, Ten Years After, Johnny Winter) et des trucs plus improbables en guise de bouche-trous (Melanie, Sha-na-na, John Sebastian, Ravi Shankar).

À un moment le speaker annonce que le festival devient « gratuit » par la force des choses et donc que les organisateurs allaient boire la tasse « les pauvres ! ». Duplicité ? Naïveté ? Rassurez-vous, ils sont bien rentrés dans leurs $ car tout cela n’était qu’une opération commerciale bien menée. J’y ai participé, même plus de vingt-ans après, j’ai les disques, forcément.

Appâtés par le gain, les Rolling Stones essayeront de fabriquer le même truc quelques mois plus tard sur le circuit d’Altamont : quatre morts et là aussi un chouette film au titre programmatique, « Gimme Shelter ».

Trois jours d’amour, de paix et de musique. Je suis né dans ce bordel numéroté 1969 et personne ne m’avait dit qu’après ces trois jours ce serait fini, définitivement.


----------



## Mobyduck (9 Mars 2021)




----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Mars 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> On a cru que c’était le début de quelque chose alors qu’il s’agissait de la fin d’une époque.


La désillusion a été à la hauteur de nos espoirs ... Un peu comme après mai 1968 !
J'avais rêvé d'y aller ... Mais en 69, la patrie a eu besoin de moi (  ) et au lieu d'être en transe en écoutant Jimi avec son National Anthem je "m'éclatais" en chantant la brabançonne à chaque lever des couleurs ... 

Mais pas de regrets ... financièrement je n'aurais jamais pu me payer le voyage ... Autant crapahuter gratos dans le col de Bavella avec mes potes ! 

Et comme disait Creedence ... "Better run through the jungle" ...


----------



## Jura39 (9 Mars 2021)




----------



## Mobyduck (13 Mars 2021)




----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Mars 2021)

Un classique des classiques pour se mettre de bonne humeur ce matin !  

En plus, ce "classique" a une saveur toute particulière pour moi ! En effet, il y a 25 ans, mon fils aîné qui étudiait à Louvain-La-Neuve a participé à un concours pour lequel il fallait choisir des cartes postales dans les commerces participants et y apposer une légende si possible humoristique ! 

Le premier prix était une VW Polo neuve et les autres prix étaient plus qu'intéressants !

Mon fils avait choisi une carte postale représentant un tas de mignons petits cochons serrés les uns contre les autres dans un enclos et y avait apposé la légende suivante : "Ba la Ba la bamba ... porky's serrés porky's serrés" ... 

Ok ! ça m'a fait rigoler, mais j'étais quand même sceptique ! 

Sauf que 3 mois après ... coup de téléphone des organisateurs ... Il a gagné la VW Polo et doit participer à la remise officielle des prix 2 semaines plus tard ! Et voilà comment il a eu sa première bagnole ! 

Maintenant, en y réfléchissant bien, 25 ans après, je me suis fait la réflexion : "Bon sang ne peut mentir !!!" ...  ...


----------



## Jura39 (13 Mars 2021)




----------



## patlek (13 Mars 2021)

Whoooa...


----------



## Jura39 (13 Mars 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (17 Mars 2021)




----------



## pouppinou (21 Mars 2021)

_Ère d'où la vie coulait encore en nos veines,_
_Airs qui entêtaient nos cervelles par essence,
Aire que nous pouvions fouler d'aucune peine,_
_R de Révolution ou de Renaissance ?_






C'était pas mieux la vie avant !?!
*FESTA !!!!*​


----------



## Jura39 (21 Mars 2021)




----------



## Romuald (23 Mars 2021)

Autant pour la musique (bel arrangement) que les paroles ou le clip en lui même (magnifique, avec des morceaux de Gauguin et de Hopper dedans).


----------



## Mobyduck (25 Mars 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (26 Mars 2021)




----------



## Mobyduck (27 Mars 2021)




----------



## Toum'aï (27 Mars 2021)




----------



## patlek (27 Mars 2021)

Morceau pas mal, un musicien de Saint-Etienne


----------



## Mobyduck (27 Mars 2021)

Une fois n'est pas coutume... mais...





​


----------



## Moonwalker (27 Mars 2021)




----------



## patlek (29 Mars 2021)

Excellent morceau:


----------



## Mobyduck (2 Avril 2021)




----------



## Romuald (4 Avril 2021)

Une superbe déclaration d'amour à Mimie, sa femme décédée il y a deux ans


----------



## thebiglebowsky (4 Avril 2021)

A chaque fois, j'en attrape des frissons ... ...
Et Jeanne Moreau ...


----------



## Toum'aï (4 Avril 2021)

Rhaa, la la, Ti' Bob


----------



## Jura39 (4 Avril 2021)




----------



## Mobyduck (6 Avril 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (6 Avril 2021)




----------



## Moonwalker (6 Avril 2021)

Trop longtemps avec Mojave ? Et bien upgrade :


----------



## Toum'aï (10 Avril 2021)




----------



## Toum'aï (11 Avril 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (14 Avril 2021)




----------



## Toum'aï (16 Avril 2021)




----------



## isback (16 Avril 2021)




----------



## Romuald (16 Avril 2021)

isback a dit:


> [youtube]Marche pas[/MEDIA]


Vidéo non disponible...


----------



## Mobyduck (17 Avril 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> Vidéo non disponible...






​


----------



## SirDeck (17 Avril 2021)

Lorsque j’étais étudiant, j’avais installé deux petites mais excellentes enceintes reliées à un  bon ampli sur lequel jouait une platine CD. J’y découvrais le classique que l’on n’avait pas chez mes parents, la musique du XXe Siècle que j’empruntais à la médiathèque. C’était souvent très bizarre . Mais j’éduquais mon oreille en commençant par le début du siècle et les musiques que j’avais déjà entendues par-ci par-là, en particulier dans le Fantasia de Disney (Mussorgky, Stravinsky). Mais les plus récents me restaient incompréhensibles (Xenakis, Messian, etc.).  Un jour je tombais sur un enregistrement dirigé par Michel Tranchant, le frère de mon oncle. C'est la famille, je prend pour voir… Xenakis, Messian justement. Hiiiiiiiiiii ! Et puis, sans prévenir, O Sacrum Convivium de Messian . Je le passais en boucle. Des années après, ça jouait parfois dans ma tête. Impossible de retrouver cette interprétation, très lente. Depuis le début du siècle et la musique en ligne, parfois, je lançais une recherche sur le net . Rien.  Depuis quelques jours, ça jouait à nouveau dans ma tête. ooooooooooooOOOOOOOOSaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaacruuuuuuuuuum…, Bim! Je l’ai trouvé posté par le compte du cœur lui-même.

Pour ceux qui ont le plus de mal avec les notes qui ne se suivent pas comme chez Bach, juste la fin à partir du Alléluia


----------



## isback (18 Avril 2021)




----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Avril 2021)

Dans le top 5 de mes groupes préférés !


----------



## Toum'aï (24 Avril 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Dans le top 5 de mes groupes préférés !


Zebig, tu connais ce reportage ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Avril 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Zebig, tu connais ce reportage ?​


 Non ! Mais le Hellfest, je connais !!!!  ... Mon fils a déjà insisté pour m'y emmener ! 
Quand je bossais en Allemagne, un de mes collègues m'a amené à un concert de Rammstein ! 
Scénographie de folie, mais ambiance un peu "déstabilisante" quand même ...


----------



## pouppinou (26 Avril 2021)

*+ 10ans +*




*+ PIRE +*​


----------



## pouppinou (28 Avril 2021)

_Par ce que l' Amour est aussi simple et compliquée que la vie... D'êtres spirituels vivant l'expérience humaine..._
Brandt Rhapsodie...


----------



## Jura39 (28 Avril 2021)




----------



## Mobyduck (30 Avril 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (1 Mai 2021)

The boss !
    Hors la loi


----------



## thebiglebowsky (1 Mai 2021)

Interprétation live de "Dream On" d'Aerosmith ! Magistral !


----------



## Jura39 (6 Mai 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (7 Mai 2021)




----------



## Mobyduck (9 Mai 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (9 Mai 2021)




----------



## pouppinou (11 Mai 2021)

5 H sonne... Bonne journée...
_Et on pousse les bass à fond !!!





_​


----------



## Mobyduck (11 Mai 2021)




----------



## Toum'aï (11 Mai 2021)

40 ans aujourd'hui qu'il est dans la rubrique post mortem !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Mai 2021)

J'espère que ce "vent" arrivera jusqu'au Proche Orient ...


----------



## Jura39 (15 Mai 2021)




----------



## Toum'aï (22 Mai 2021)

Cover des Stooges, premier groupe d'Iggy Pop


----------



## Jura39 (22 Mai 2021)




----------



## Gwen (23 Mai 2021)

Ça faisait longtemps que je n’étais pas convaincu par un gagnant de l’Eurovision.
Même si la prestation française était très bonne celle de l’Italie méritais de gagner. Surtout que le groupe chante en italien et non pas en anglais. 








						Måneskin - ZITTI E BUONI (Official Video – Sanremo & EUROVISION 2021 Winners)
					

Måneskin – Zitti e BuoniAscoltala su https://smi.lnk.to/zittiebuoniSegui Måneskin su: INSTAGRAM https://www.instagram.com/maneskinofficial/FACEBOOK https://w...




					youtu.be


----------



## pouppinou (23 Mai 2021)

*Il rock non è morto !!!* 






_Potenza italiana... Forza Italia !!!_​


----------



## Moonwalker (23 Mai 2021)

gwen a dit:


> Ça faisait longtemps que je n’étais pas convaincu par un gagnant de l’Eurovision.
> Même si la prestation française était très bonne celle de l’Italie méritais de gagner. Surtout que le groupe chante en italien et non pas en anglais.
> 
> 
> ...


Oui. Très bon.

Un bon coup d’air frais.

Deuxième est la meilleure place à ce concours à la noix : l’artiste peut être fière d’une prestation réussie et surtout ça ne coûte pas plus cher à France TV.

J’ai eu peur qu’on gagne. Ce n’est pas passe loin. Une vraie chanteuse qui présente bien, écrit ses textes et compose ses musiques, avec une bonne diction. Ils avaient confié la sélection à un stagiaire ?!


----------



## Toum'aï (27 Mai 2021)




----------



## Romuald (27 Mai 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> 70's​


Oh pitain


----------



## Jura39 (27 Mai 2021)




----------



## aCLR (28 Mai 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> Oh pitain
> Voir la pièce jointe 227365






(comprenne qui pourra…)
​


----------



## patlek (28 Mai 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> (comprenne qui pourra…)
> ​



1930 (Qui dit mieux?)

Et excellent morceau!!


----------



## Jura39 (29 Mai 2021)




----------



## Gwen (29 Mai 2021)

Cette news discuté  ici m'a donné envie de réécouter le groupe Trisomie 21. Et j'ai même découvert qu'ils ont fait une nouvel album en 2017.


----------



## Moonwalker (29 Mai 2021)

Un météore passé dans le siècle gris de Manchester il y a un peu plus de quarante ans. On y retrouve encore la trace noire qu’il y a laissé.


----------



## pouppinou (30 Mai 2021)




----------



## patlek (31 Mai 2021)

çà fait un peu penser au sacre du tympan. Entre Jazz et Funk.


----------



## Romuald (3 Juin 2021)

La reine du scat a encore frappé.
4 minutes de folie 
(à partir de 2'40 pour les impatients)






​


----------



## patlek (4 Juin 2021)

Je me suis fait plaisir... le double Cd qui vient de sortir d'un vieux de la vieille.


----------



## Jura39 (10 Juin 2021)




----------



## Toum'aï (12 Juin 2021)




----------



## patlek (12 Juin 2021)

A noter la présence du guitariste des Black Keys, dont j' ai vu le CD mais que je n' ai pas acheté


----------



## Jura39 (12 Juin 2021)




----------



## Toum'aï (19 Juin 2021)




----------



## momo-fr (19 Juin 2021)

On se réveille !!!






​


----------



## Human-Fly (20 Juin 2021)

Une découverte récente, pour moi... 

(C'est aussi tous les boutons grisés et les balises qui ne fonctionnent pas, la découverte...  








Avec les balises "media", je n'y arrive pas...

En attendant mieux :









						Hoshi - Et même après je t'aimerai (Clip officiel)
					

Hoshi - Et même après je t'aimerai (Clip Officiel)1er single de la réédition de "Sommeil levant" disponible : https://hoshi.lnk.to/EtMemeApresJetAimerai Abon...




					youtu.be


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Juin 2021)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Une découverte récente, pour moi...


Euh !
_Une erreur s'est produite. Veuillez réessayer ultérieurement. (ID de lecture : oTWFcTysNgrpm3-L) _


----------



## Human-Fly (20 Juin 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Euh !
> _Une erreur s'est produite. Veuillez réessayer ultérieurement. (ID de lecture : oTWFcTysNgrpm3-L) _



Oui oui, je ne capte que dalle...
Je n'ai plus les boutons pour insérer les vidéos, ni pour insérer quoi que ce soit, depuis quelques mois... 
Même les codes des smileys, je les tape à la main. 
Comme toutes les balises en BB Code. 

Là, c'est soit un problème avec l'adresse URL de la vidéo, soit un problème de balises... 

J'ai tapé 


```
[media=youtube] 

https://youtu.be/DdTbvzmlLLg

[/media]
```

Mais je suis sur le coup ; c'est du "work in progress"!


----------



## Toum'aï (20 Juin 2021)

Dans les barres de code il faut un code pas une adresse.


----------



## Human-Fly (20 Juin 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Dans les barres de code il faut un code pas une adresse.
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 229787



C'est ce que j'essaie de faire... 
En me référant à *cette page*...

Avec Chrome, les boutons étaient grisés, mals pas avec Firefox (pour Android dans les deux cas...)

Je disais donc...

Une découverte assez récente, pour moi. 









(Désolé pour le dérangement.... 
Merci @Toum'aï et @Mobyduck   !  
Je ne peux plus éditer mon premier post, mals tant pis...  )


----------



## Mobyduck (20 Juin 2021)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Oui oui, je ne capte que dalle...
> Je n'ai plus les boutons pour insérer les vidéos, ni pour insérer quoi que ce soit, depuis quelques mois...
> Même les codes des smileys, je les tape à la main.
> Comme toutes les balises en BB Code.
> ...


T'as essayé avec un autre navigateur ? Avec Firefox, chez moi, y'a aucun soucis.


----------



## Toum'aï (20 Juin 2021)

C'est bien ce que je dis, il faut un code qui est trouvé par la balise
Tu as quoi ici ?


----------



## Human-Fly (20 Juin 2021)

Avec Firefox.





Toum'aï a dit:


> C'est bien ce que je dis, il faut un code qui est trouvé par la balise
> Tu as quoi ici ?
> 
> 
> ...









(Avec Chrome pour Android) 








(Aves Firefox pour Android) 


Merci tout le monde, et désolé pour le dérangement !... 





Bloc de spoiler



J'espère que vous aimez bien Oshii, parce que sinon, vous aller me maudire...


----------



## Romuald (20 Juin 2021)

T'as pas plus gros ? 'me rends pas bien compte.


----------



## patlek (21 Juin 2021)

Aujourd'hui, c'est la fete de la musique!!

HHHOOOAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRREEEUUUUUUUUUAAAAAAAAAAATYYYYAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRROOOOOOOOOOARRRYEEUUUUUUUWWWWWRRRRRREEEUUUUUUAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRYYYYYAAAAAAAAAAAAEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEOOOOOOOOOHHHRRRRRRRRRRRRRROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOYYYYYYYYYYEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## aCLR (21 Juin 2021)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Avec Firefox.
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Il clique sur la zone entourée de rouge pour afficher le reste des boutons et il sélectionne le bouton media, là






Il clique et hop






Ensuite il valide et publie !

Par contre la prochaine fois, il évite de polluer le sujet avec ses histoires de boutons ! Il met du biactol Il ouvre un sujet dans la section correspondante à son besoin ! Merci ^^


----------



## aCLR (21 Juin 2021)

Hop, hop, hop !


----------



## Toum'aï (21 Juin 2021)

Summer
Plage du Tilleul là où...


----------



## Human-Fly (21 Juin 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 229929
> 
> Il clique sur la zone entourée de rouge pour afficher le reste des boutons et il sélectionne le bouton media, là
> 
> ...



C'est ce que j'ai fini par faire : à la fin j'ai lâché Chrome pour poster ma vidéo avec Firefox. 

Désolé pour le bazar, par contre. 


Et pour ne point foudre, un tube des années 80.

WHAM :

"Everything she wants"
​

Selon moi, la musique tient parfaitement la route. 
Le texte est en revanche ultra misogyne et ne passerait plus aujourd'hui.

Le syle hétéro macho caricatural alors que George Michael était gay. Son coming out n'étant intervenu qu'assez tard dans sa career dans sa vie. 
Dommage que tant d'artistes (et pas seulement des artistes) n'aient pas toujours pu apparaître tel qu'ils étaient, au lieu d'être (ou de se croire) obligés de jouer un rôle. 

Du moins de mon point de vue. 


À ces réserves près, je ne me lasse toujours pas de ce titre. 








I


----------



## eckri (22 Juin 2021)

Satie , Debussy,  Bach  , Forqueray , De Machy pourquoi ?


----------



## nicomarcos (22 Juin 2021)

Bruce and his Mom


----------



## pouppinou (23 Juin 2021)

*Halsey*
_*You should be sad*_





*"Tu devrais être triste"*

_*Je veux commencer et dire que 
je dois l'enlever de ma poitrine Je n'ai 
pas de colère, je n'ai pas de méchanceté 
Juste un peu de regret

Je sais que personne d'autre ne te le dira 
Donc il y a certaines choses que je dois dire 
Je vais le noter et ensuite le sortir 
Et puis je continuerai mon chemin 

Non, tu n'es pas la moitié de la femme [homme] que tu penses être 
Et tu ne peux pas remplir le manque à l'intérieur de toi avec de l'argent, de la drogue et des voitures 
Je suis si heureux de n'avoir jamais eu de bébé avec toi 
Parce que tu ne peux rien aimer à moins qu'il y ait quelque chose d’intéressant pour toi

Oh, je me sens si désolé 
je me sens si triste 
j'ai essayé de  t’aider 
ça t'a juste rendu folle
et je n’ai eu aucun avertissement 
Sur qui tu étais
Je suis juste content de m'en être sorti 
Sans craquer 
Et puis j'ai couru si loin 
Que tu ne me toucheras plus jamais 
Je ne verrais pas tes larmes d'alligator 
Parce que non, j'en ai assez 

Permets-moi de commencer en disant 
Que je voulais vraiment bien dès le début 
Prendre une femme [homme] brisée dans mes mains 
Et puis remettre toutes ses pièces 

Mais tu n'es pas la moitié de la femme [homme] que tu penses être 
Et tu ne peux pas remplir le manque à l'intérieur de toi avec de l'argent, de la drogue et des voitures 
Je suis si heureux de n'avoir jamais eu de bébé avec toi 
Parce que tu ne peux rien aimer à moins qu'il y ait quelque chose d’intéressant pour toi

Oh, je suis tellement désolé 
Je me sens tellement triste 
J'ai essayé de t'aider
ça t'a juste rendu folle
et je n’ai eu aucun avertissement 
Sur qui tu étais
Je suis juste content de m'en être sorti  sans tomber 

Oh, et je me sens tellement désolé 
je me sens si triste 
j'ai essayé de t’aider 
ça t'a juste rendu folle
et je n’ai eu aucun avertissement
A propos de qui tu es 
A propos de qui tu es 

Hey 
Hey 
Hey 
Hey

Non, tu n'es pas la moitié de la femme [homme] que tu penses être 
Et tu ne peux pas remplir le manque à l'intérieur de toi avec de l'argent, de la drogue et des voitures 
Je suis si heureux de n'avoir jamais eu de bébé avec toi 
Parce que tu ne peux rien aimer à moins qu'il y ait quelque chose d’intéressant pour toi 

Je me sens si triste 
Tu devrais être triste 
Tu devrais l'être 
Tu devrais être triste
Tu devrais être 
Tu devrais être *_
*Tu devrais être*​


----------



## boninmi (23 Juin 2021)

pouppinou a dit:


> *Halsey*
> _*You should be sad*_
> 
> 
> ...


J'ai l'impression que tu t'adresses à quelqu'un ...


----------



## nicomarcos (23 Juin 2021)

La suite...


----------



## nicomarcos (24 Juin 2021)




----------



## Moonwalker (24 Juin 2021)

Préférez l'original


----------



## nicomarcos (24 Juin 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Préférez l'original


D'accord pour l'original, mais je préfère perso la musique de fond de " The Verve".
Je trouve que c'est une bonne reprise-adaptation.
Maintenant il est sûr que l'original des Stones reste un must


----------



## thebiglebowsky (1 Juillet 2021)

Pffffff ! Nostalgie et petit blues ce matin ...


----------



## eckri (1 Juillet 2021)

Ravel - Bolero. Sergiu Celibidache 1971
					

The Danish National Radio Symphony Orchestra conducted by Celibidache at a concert from 1971.




					www.youtube.com
				




Ravel Celibidache 1971


----------



## Romuald (1 Juillet 2021)

eckri a dit:


> Ravel - Bolero. Sergiu Celibidache 1971
> 
> 
> The Danish National Radio Symphony Orchestra conducted by Celibidache at a concert from 1971.
> ...


Un sacré cabotin, quand même, le Sergiu


----------



## eckri (1 Juillet 2021)

Quartetto Cetra - Crapa Pellada  (1945)
					






					www.youtube.com


----------



## Moonwalker (1 Juillet 2021)

eckri a dit:


> Ravel - Bolero. Sergiu Celibidache 1971
> 
> 
> The Danish National Radio Symphony Orchestra conducted by Celibidache at a concert from 1971.
> ...


Crétin boursoufflé et infatué qui n’aura jamais été aussi célèbre que depuis qu’il est mort.

Son Bruckner est d’un ennui colossal.


----------



## eckri (1 Juillet 2021)

Son Bruckner  particulièrement la 5eme est le meilleur jamais fait mais c'est sur que quand on aime le genre Karajan et qu'on ne supporte pas le(s) silence(s)  ca ne  peut pas fonctionner
Bref !  chacun partage ce qu'il veut on va pas entrer dans les polémiques,  sous entendu que bien comprendre est distribué de manière inégale


----------



## Moonwalker (1 Juillet 2021)

Ce Boléro n’est pas mauvais en soi. En fait, il n’a rien de particulier au début, c’est plaisant mais sur la fin il en fait un peu trop. Et il osait critiquer Bernstein !

M’enfin, lui au moins sait faire « danser » la musique. Rattle aurait pu prendre des cours mais je pense que ça ne s’apprend pas. On l’a ou on ne l’a pas et Sir Simon ne l’aura jamais.



eckri a dit:


> Son Bruckner  particulièrement la 5eme est le meilleur jamais fait mais c'est sur que quand on aime le genre Karajan et qu'on ne supporte pas le(s) silence(s)  ca ne  peut pas fonctionner
> Bref !  chacun partage ce qu'il veut on va pas entrer dans les polémiques,  sous entendu que bien comprendre est distribué de manière inégale



Ses meilleurs silences dans les symphonies de Bruckner sont placés avant et après. Ce sont d’ailleurs les seuls qu’il est souhaitable de prolonger.

Dans Bruckner, j’aime le genre Jochum, le genre Wand, le genre Haitink, le genre Skrowaczewski, le genre Furtwängler, le genre Böhm et aussi le genre Karajan (si tu croyais m’attaquer c’est raté). Et quelques autres parfois qui arrivent à me surprendre (Boulez - la 8e à Saint-Florian !!!). Donc tu ne m’apprendras rien sur le sujet.

Concernant Célibidache, je n’apprécie pas ce directeur volontiers donneur de leçons. Certains voudraient aujourd’hui le faire passer pour une espèce de saint ou de gourou de la musique. Le mec était imbuvable de prétention, une somme de dépits et de rancœurs vis-à-vis de ses collègues qu'il insultait surtout après leur mort (très moyen pour quelqu’un qui se piquait de philosophie orientale) « Böhm dirige comme un sac de pommes de terre », « Muti est un ignare », « Bernstein n’existe pas dans mon monde », « Toscanini une machine à produire des notes », etc.

Pourtant je conserve le respect de ses dernières volontés. Ils était contre les enregistrements et donc je n’écoute quasiment jamais Célibidache. Je me suis tapé ses Bruckner jadis sans a priori et ça m’a suffit pour comprendre que je ne ferai jamais partie de sa secte d’adorateurs. Il semble avoir eu pour ambition de diriger les symphonies aussi lentement que le pauvre Bruckner les composait.

Quant à la cinquième, surtout la cinquième, celle de Furtwängler en octobre 1942 mettait déjà la barre très haut, mais quiconque se pique de Bruckner doit écouter Jochum à Ottobeuren avec le Concertgebow en 1964. C’est la seule que j’oserais qualifier de « meilleure » si cela est possible.

D’ailleurs, quiconque veut écouter et « comprendre » Bruckner ne peut ignorer Eugen Jochum. Il existe de multiples conceptions de l’œuvre de Bruckner qui aboutissent à diverses formes d’interprétations, tous valables, mais Eugen Jochum est celui qui s’est le plus rapproché de la « vérité » brucknérienne.

C’est parfaitement ton droit d’aimer Célibidache, d’apprécier le Bruckner-Célibidache-Show. C’est aussi mon droit d’exposer le contraire. Tout avis en musique est subjectif.

Mais bon, voici un chef moins connu du grand public et pourtant pas moins exceptionnel dans ce répertoire :


----------



## eckri (1 Juillet 2021)

Frederic Mompou: Impresiones íntimas (1914)
					

Impresiones íntimas (1914) (score), de Frederic Mompou (1893-1987). Luis Ángel Martínez, piano. 1. Lento cantabile espressivo (00:00)2. Larghetto (1:40)3. Gr...




					www.youtube.com


----------



## eckri (2 Juillet 2021)

louiscypher a dit:


> Et ouais subjectif...
> Je ne pifre pas la très grande majorité de la musique classique, je ne tolère que Mozart, Berlioiz, Chopin et dans une moindre mesure Satie...
> Ils ont quand même tous en commun de m'emmerder au fond avec leur quasi absence de percussion...
> 
> N'empêche que le Boléro tient du génie... Y a des morceaux, qui pincent la fibre universelle. Celui-ci en fait partie.


S'il y a bien un truc que je n'aime pas dans n'importe quelle musique ce sont les percussions, et le rythme-cadence qui me rappelle les rails de train , c'est d'ailleurs pourquoi le jazz pour moi n'a jamais été _ecoutable _

Bach a du rythme et pas de percussions, il y a des percussions dans les musiques baroques des que c'est compose  pour la danse

Mais chacun son truc


----------



## Moonwalker (2 Juillet 2021)

eckri a dit:


> S'il y a bien un truc que je n'aime pas dans n'importe quelle musique ce sont les percussions, et le rythme-cadence qui me rappelle les rails de train , c'est d'ailleurs pourquoi le jazz pour moi n'a jamais été _ecoutable _
> 
> Bach a du rythme et pas de percussions, il y a des percussions dans les musiques baroques des que c'est compose  pour la danse
> 
> Mais chacun son truc



Intéressant.

Je comprends mieux cette appétence pour le Bruckner de Célibidache. Moi, j’ai besoin du « rythme » brucknérien quand j’écoute cette musique, d’une pulsation soutenue. C’est principalement ce qui me manque chez lui, par exemple avec la 6e dès le début.

Ça doit quand même être assez limitant en musique classique. Par exemple chez Beethoven, avec ses Scherzo notamment, ou chez Schubert.


Juste pour le fun :







Et puis, j’ai toujours aimé le bruit des boggies sur les sections de rails. C’est ce qui me manque le plus avec le TGV.


----------



## Toum'aï (2 Juillet 2021)




----------



## Moonwalker (2 Juillet 2021)

Ce rythme ! Précis. Carré. Raaah Lovely !


----------



## patlek (2 Juillet 2021)

eckri a dit:


> S'il y a bien un truc que je n'aime pas dans n'importe quelle musique ce sont les percussions, et le rythme-cadence qui me rappelle les rails de train , c'est d'ailleurs pourquoi le jazz pour moi n'a jamais été _ecoutable _




Arff... en ce moment, j' écoute l' integrale des faces Vee Jay de John Lee Hooker.

Alors derriere lui, il y a le groupe de Jimmy Reed (A l' époque ; c' était l'un des plus gros vendeur de disques de blues (milieu /fin année 50) et les propriétaires de Vee Jay ont eut l' idée de lui coller le goupe.
Et le groupe tourne rond, avec régulierement un rythme assez lazy proche du rythme des wagons qui passent sur les rails...


----------



## Moonwalker (2 Juillet 2021)

Pour le plaisir des yeux cette fois.


----------



## eckri (2 Juillet 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Intéressant.
> 
> Je comprends mieux cette appétence pour le Bruckner de Célibidache. Moi, j’ai besoin du « rythme » brucknérien quand j’écoute cette musique, d’une pulsation soutenue. C’est principalement ce qui me manque chez lui, par exemple avec la 6e dès le début.


Chacun son truc , je trouve généralement le rythme,  et donc le tam tam , execrable
la flute shakuhachi  pas de rythme (qu'on confond généralement avec cadence) et pas de mélodie non plus

Celibidache donne sa place au silence en justement cassant cette fuite en avant du rythme,  je peux comprendre qu'on puisse detester


----------



## eckri (2 Juillet 2021)

patlek a dit:


> Arff... en ce moment, j' écoute l' integrale des faces Vee Jay de John Lee Hooker.


Jamais entendu parler


----------



## Toum'aï (2 Juillet 2021)

eckri a dit:


> Jamais entendu parler


Le moment pour se cultiver...


----------



## eckri (2 Juillet 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Ce rythme ! Précis. Carré. Raaah Lovely !


question de gout , il aime les marches militaires , moi du tout


----------



## eckri (2 Juillet 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Le moment pour se cultiver...


Je viens d'essayer pour au moins savoir de quoi vous parlez , je rebondis dessus ... ca sera jamais mon truc


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Juillet 2021)

Donc tu ne connais pas John Lee Hooker ...  
Je ne sais pas si tu rencontreras ici un auditoire à ta mesure ... A part quelques "pointures", il me semble y avoir peu d'amateurs éclairés de "classique".
Personnellement, le classique ne m'a jamais transporté au contraire de Pink Floyd, par exemple.
Ah si, j'oubliais Wagner et sa chevauchée des Walkyries dans apocalypse now ! ça te donnera une idée de mon inculture crasse en ce qui concerne le classique ! 
Mais, comme tu dis, à chacun ses goûts ! Là-dessus, je continue à écouter du Led Zeppelin !


----------



## Moonwalker (2 Juillet 2021)

eckri a dit:


> Chacun son truc , je trouve généralement le rythme,  et donc le tam tam , execrable
> la flute shakuhachi  pas de rythme (qu'on confond généralement avec cadence) et pas de mélodie non plus


J’aime bien aussi la shakuhachi.

Tu me fais penser :


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Juillet 2021)

Par contre, quand un orchestre symphonique rencontre la "pop", c'est très sympa !!!


----------



## Moonwalker (2 Juillet 2021)

eckri a dit:


> question de gout , il aime les marches militaires , moi du tout



 Le rythme toto, le rythme. C’est le truc du Boléro.

As-tu déjà entendu le Boléro dirigé par Ravel ?






Là, la personne à mis ses 78 tours mais Philips a produit un CD dans les années 80. (je possède)

Étonnant, non ? (comme dirait monsieur Cyclopède)



thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Par contre, quand un orchestre symphonique rencontre la "pop", c'est très sympa !!!


Oui, mais Procol Harum piochait beaucoup dans le classique.

Whiter Shade of Pale doit beaucoup à Jean-Sébastien Bach.


----------



## ScapO (2 Juillet 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> jamais transporté au contraire de Pink Floyd, par exemple.


Oui c'est ça , transporté ...au fil des différents albums.
M'en vais continuer l'écoute de mon Barclay James Harvest.


----------



## eckri (2 Juillet 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Le rythme toto, le rythme. C’est le truc du Boléro.
> 
> As-tu déjà entendu le Boléro dirigé par Ravel ?
> 
> ...


Je connaissais cette version _originale_ dirigée par Ravel ,  que je trouve ( hélas sans doute) ennuyeuse car tout au meme niveau
Mais Debussy qui joue Debussy c'est a peu pres pareil

ou  Apollinaire qui déclame sous le pont Mirabeau  , c'est la voie d'une autre époque un peu ampoulée qui ne sert pas forcement au mieux le texte aujourd'hui

Mais ca peut être le contraire : Voyage au bout de la nuit dit par Luchini est totalement surfait sur joué (en tout cas je n'aime pas du tout) , alors que quand Celine le lisait il évitait toute expression exagérée  , il lisait d'une manière plate

Celibidache transpose , qu'on aime ou non il re cree


----------



## patlek (2 Juillet 2021)

eckri a dit:


> Jamais entendu parler


Ja mais entendu parler de John Lee Hooker ??

C' est assez surprenant. Ne pas cobbaitre "l'oeuvre", okay, mais le nom, quand meme.

Ceci dit, ce n' est pas celui que je préfère dans le Blues.

Mon préféré au dessus de tout: Sam Lightnin Hopkins


Sinon, le classique, je n' ai jamais exploré ou meme tenté d' explorer/

Moi, je classique , je serais au niveau de Jean Claude Convenant (caméra café)
"Ouais, alors Vivaldi; les 4 saisons, moi je dis un type qui invente une recette de pizza, je vois pas en quoi faudrait crier au génie....

Sinon, moi j' aime la lettre a élise


----------



## eckri (2 Juillet 2021)

patlek a dit:


> Ja mais entendu parler de John Lee Hooker ??
> 
> C' est assez surprenant. Ne pas cobbaitre "l'oeuvre", okay, mais le nom, quand meme.


On a chacun nos domaines , j'ai vraiment jamais entendu ce nom , tu m'aurais dit qu'il jouait au foot ca serait a peu pres pareil 
mais je peux te citer par exemple Demachy ou Forqueray  , tu connais ?


----------



## eckri (2 Juillet 2021)

patlek a dit:


> "Ouais, alors Vivaldi; les 4 saisons, moi je dis un type qui invente une recette de pizza, je vois pas en quoi faudrait crier au génie....


il pensait l'appeler 4 fromages d'ailleurs au debut il parait


----------



## Romuald (2 Juillet 2021)

eckri a dit:


> On a chacun nos domaines


Je dirai plutôt nos chapelles.
Je vais vous surprendre, ma chapelle à moi, c'est la musique. Depuis celle de la cour de Bourgogne jusqu'à Arvo Pärt. Et le Jazz. Et le Rock, hard ou pas. Et le blues, urbain ou pas. Je n'aime pas tout, loin de la, j'ai mes préférences et mes detestations, mais il y a du beau dans tous les genres. Suffit de se forcer un peu.


----------



## eckri (2 Juillet 2021)

La musique n'est vraiment pas mon art, je prefere de loin la peinture


----------



## Moonwalker (2 Juillet 2021)

eckri a dit:


> Je dirais plutôt que l’exécrable est Omni présent et qu’il faut s’efforcer à trier pour trouver du bon


Il faut ouvrir tes horizons. Le « bon » est dans tout.


----------



## eckri (2 Juillet 2021)

mais pour quoi faire ? je vois pas
il y  a plus de musique a longer un torrent,  a vouloir tout aimer on oublie ce que ca veut dire

j'ai mis des liens de trucs que j'aime bien mais  je peux aussi largement m'en passer, je dois ecouter de la musique une a deux heures par mois


----------



## Moonwalker (2 Juillet 2021)

eckri a dit:


> mais pour quoi faire ? je vois pas
> il y  a plus de musique a longer un torrent,  a vouloir tout aimer on oublie ce que ca veut dire
> 
> j'ai mis des liens de trucs que j'aime bien mais  je peux aussi largement m'en passer, je dois ecouter de la musique une a deux heures par mois



Je ne peux pas concevoir ma vie sans musique. Je ne passe pas une journée sans écouter quelque chose.


----------



## eckri (2 Juillet 2021)

Moi c'est l'oppose je ne comprend pas comment on peut passer sa vie a ne pas laisser le cerveau en paix une minute


----------



## loustic (3 Juillet 2021)

Boléro de Ravel, extraordinaire...


----------



## patlek (3 Juillet 2021)

Encore plus extraordinaire!!!!

Le boléro de bo dereck!







Sinon pour les 50 ans de la mort de Jim Morrison, l' inoxydable "Riders on the storm"


----------



## Jura39 (3 Juillet 2021)

Une de mes découvertes de la semaine


----------



## eckri (3 Juillet 2021)

beau l'eros


----------



## aCLR (3 Juillet 2021)

Cordes originales :love:





Cordes alternatives :lovetoo:





​


----------



## Moonwalker (3 Juillet 2021)

Concernant les Doors, il y avait le concert de l’île de White en 1970 hier soir sur ARTE. (ça doit encore être en replay sur leur site)


----------



## boninmi (4 Juillet 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (5 Juillet 2021)




----------



## Toum'aï (6 Juillet 2021)

Qu'est-ce ça me manque... Séquence nostalgie...
Booouuhhh, je vieillis 








​


----------



## Mobyduck (11 Juillet 2021)




----------



## loustic (13 Juillet 2021)

Et encore le Boléro de Ravel pour " Le parti d'en rire " 
(un tour de force et de farce)


----------



## Toum'aï (17 Juillet 2021)




----------



## Toum'aï (18 Juillet 2021)




----------



## aCLR (20 Juillet 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (20 Juillet 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (2 Août 2021)




----------



## silvio (2 Août 2021)

Bon faut se reprendre les gens, car ça sent l'EHPAD là ...

Un petit truc sucré pour commencer






Pis un machin qui regarde du côté de Parquet Courts Courting (on est limité à 2 titres maintenant ? scandale !)
​Et on finit avec un autre bidule entre The Fall (RIP) et Idles






Bon .. je vais aller écouter ce que nous a mis Toum'aï et je repasse dans 1 an ...


----------



## Jura39 (2 Août 2021)




----------



## fgfdgd (2 Août 2021)




----------



## Hiatus (3 Août 2021)




----------



## Moonwalker (4 Août 2021)




----------



## patlek (4 Août 2021)

Il est jeune et il promet!!


----------



## aCLR (7 Août 2021)

_« À l'acceptation béate de ce qui existe peut aussi se joindre comme une même chose la révolte purement spectaculaire . Ceci traduit ce simple fait que l'insatisfaction elle-même est devenue une marchandise dès que l'abondance économique s'est trouvée capable d'étendre sa production jusqu'au traitement d'une telle matière première. »_​G. DEBORD​





​
_« Et sans doute notre temps (...) préfère l'image à la chose, la copie à l'original, la représentation à la réalité, l'apparence à l'être ... Ce qui est sacré pour lui, ce n'est que l'illusion, mais ce qui est profane, c'est la vérité. Mieux, le sacré grandit à ses yeux à mesure que décroît la vérité et que l'illusion croît, si bien que le comble de l'illusion est aussi pour lui le comble du sacré. »_​L. FEUERBACH​


----------



## fgfdgd (8 Août 2021)

Yazoo - Situation 1982
					

Años dorados.




					www.youtube.com


----------



## BooTBx (8 Août 2021)

Bon aller, parce que c'est vous hein ;-)


----------



## Moonwalker (8 Août 2021)

Ma femme. Elle justement envie d’un nouveau sac.

Un petit coup de jeune ?


----------



## fgfdgd (8 Août 2021)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cGlnb6NZoQs


----------



## loustic (8 Août 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> _« À l'acceptation béate de ce qui existe peut aussi se joindre comme une même chose la révolte purement spectaculaire . Ceci traduit ce simple fait que l'insatisfaction elle-même est devenue une marchandise dès que l'abondance économique s'est trouvée capable d'étendre sa production jusqu'au traitement d'une telle matière première. »_​G. DEBORD ...​


La soumission à la société du spectacle étouffe de plus en plus l'individu mais lui permet de s'envoler parfois dans des pensées excitantes et de réussir des projets enrichissants... Loustic s'efforce de s'adapter , autant que possible, au spectacle du forum par du texte en langue maternelle...


----------



## Powerdom (9 Août 2021)




----------



## Toum'aï (11 Août 2021)

Tiens, en parlant du Havre...


----------



## Toum'aï (13 Août 2021)




----------



## aCLR (14 Août 2021)

Où as-tu entendu ça ?​


----------



## Moonwalker (18 Août 2021)




----------



## Toum'aï (18 Août 2021)




----------



## aCLR (18 Août 2021)

Écouté par hasard alors que je lisais un truc concernant le sculpteur crédité à la fin du clip…


----------



## nicomarcos (18 Août 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (21 Août 2021)




----------



## Toum'aï (21 Août 2021)

Vendredi dernier devant chez moi...


----------



## Moonwalker (23 Août 2021)

Pour les esthètes


----------



## Mobyduck (23 Août 2021)




----------



## momo-fr (25 Août 2021)

Vous prendrez bien un peu de Viagra ?






    ​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Août 2021)

Mon avis : très belle adaptation de "In the air tonight" - Phil Collins - dans le style deep house/chill/lounge music !


----------



## Moonwalker (29 Août 2021)




----------



## momo-fr (30 Août 2021)

Sleaford Mods






    ​


----------



## Toum'aï (4 Septembre 2021)

Ha, je croyais que c'était une chanson en hommage à un pilote de formule 1...  


Damon Hill


----------



## Moonwalker (4 Septembre 2021)

À propos


----------



## Mobyduck (9 Septembre 2021)




----------



## Moonwalker (9 Septembre 2021)

J’ai craqué dernièrement pour une énième intégrale Mahler.


----------



## Romuald (10 Septembre 2021)

Parce que Queen ce n'est pas que We are the champions ​


----------



## Jura39 (10 Septembre 2021)




----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Septembre 2021)

Désolé de faire baisser la qualité générale du thread surtout en passant après le Mahler de Moon, mais j'ai trouvé un truc super entraînant, marrant, rigolo et sympa qui m'a fait mouiller mon froc la première fois que je l'ai écouté !   - vous me direz qu'il m'en faut peu !!!! 

Je tire mon chapeau à "Kiffness" pour cette oeuvre sans prétention, mais sublime ! 

En plus, y'a des vrais morceaux de "poilus" dedans !  ...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Septembre 2021)

J'explore le monde de la "deep house" et j'y trouve des pépites ! 
Envoûtant !






En fait, c'est le genre de musique que j'arrive à reproduire tant bien que mal avec mon vieux Korg Karma et son séquenceur un peu merdique ! ​


----------



## patlek (18 Septembre 2021)

Acheté aussi pour sa pochette, d' un dessinateur de BD, qui a stoppé sa carrière, a mon grand regret; d' autant plus quand je voit cette pochette.

Groupe Français.


----------



## Jura39 (18 Septembre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (19 Septembre 2021)




----------



## Toum'aï (25 Septembre 2021)




----------



## Toum'aï (28 Septembre 2021)




----------



## ScapO (28 Septembre 2021)

Slt,

celle là aussi de Claude je l'aime bien


Maintenant quoi? Tu veux que je fasse du jogging?
Rattraper les années avec du bodybuilding?
Mettre de l'anti-rides à la graisse porcine?
Pass clean avec peeling et lifting
Ça sonne faux, je veux le feu, la forme
Déformer le monde monotone et morne
Comme chaque printemps me pousse vers l'automne
Vers le sonotone, j'perds le sonotone


----------



## Jura39 (30 Septembre 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (2 Octobre 2021)

Magique et envoutant...


----------



## Toum'aï (2 Octobre 2021)




----------



## Romuald (2 Octobre 2021)

Un peu de classique pour changer ? Avec le grand Lenny dans ses œuvres :love:


----------



## aCLR (3 Octobre 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> En fait, c'est le genre de musique que j'arrive à reproduire tant bien que mal avec mon vieux Korg Karma et son séquenceur un peu merdique ! ​


Les amis… Je vous présente notre stromae à nous, macgéens ! Leur point commun, à ces deux belges de la musique électronique – dont un nous fait l'honneur de sa présence quotidienne #pascommecertainsquonnevoitquunmoisparan – leur point commun donc… Le séquenceur un peu merdique !


----------



## Mobyduck (3 Octobre 2021)




----------



## radioman (4 Octobre 2021)

après avoir re-découvert Raoul Petite (le plus vieux groupe de rock français en activité !): (montez le son !!!)






72 ans le papy !!!

j'ai re-découvert que Ramon Pipin ( 69 ans ) sévissait toujours : (laissez le son monté ! )


----------



## Jura39 (6 Octobre 2021)




----------



## Romuald (6 Octobre 2021)

Je viens de découvrir une nouvelle chanteuse de Jazz. Le clip est un peu trop léché à mon gout mais la claque vocale est la.

Let me introduce to you Estelle Perrault, dans un standard de Michel Legrand.


----------



## TimeCapsule (6 Octobre 2021)




----------



## radioman (6 Octobre 2021)

après être allé voir Dune hiers :


----------



## Jura39 (6 Octobre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (7 Octobre 2021)




----------



## Toum'aï (7 Octobre 2021)

C'est tellement vrai...


----------



## Toum'aï (10 Octobre 2021)

Barde core


----------



## Toum'aï (10 Octobre 2021)

Metallica cover


----------



## Mobyduck (15 Octobre 2021)




----------



## Toum'aï (17 Octobre 2021)

Très surpris en découvrant ça...


----------



## Mobyduck (20 Octobre 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (20 Octobre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (21 Octobre 2021)




----------



## Romuald (22 Octobre 2021)

Retour vers le futur. 1974, la Francofête.
"Quand les hommes vivront d'amour les soldats seront troubadours mais nous, nous serons morts mon frère". En attendant "Entr' deux joints on pourrait s'grouiller l'cul"


----------



## Toum'aï (24 Octobre 2021)

Je m'aperçois que je ne connaissais pas trop à part trois ou quatre tubes






Ha, j'ai pas le droit, alors...









						Supertramp - Live In Paris - ARTE Concert
					

[AVAILABLE UNTIL 25/03/2022]  En novembre 1979, les membres de Supertramp sont en très grande forme : leur concert au Pavillon de Paris marque la fin de ...




					www.youtube.com


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Octobre 2021)

Allez ! Un peu de fraîcheur et d'optimisme !!!!  ...


----------



## loustic (31 Octobre 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Allez ! Un peu de fraîcheur et d'optimisme !!!!  ...


Ouf ! Le suicidé n'a pas cité Macg et ses forums...


----------



## Toum'aï (31 Octobre 2021)

City Kids "If you have ghosts" (A Roky Erickson cover)
					

Enregistré par Tonio Köppe / Rockin' Records StudioMixé par Florent BarbierMasterisé par Dominique Blanc-Francard (Labomatic Studios)Vidéo réalisée par Lawre...




					www.youtube.com


----------



## Jura39 (4 Novembre 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (4 Novembre 2021)




----------



## boninmi (4 Novembre 2021)

nicomarcos a dit:


>


Génial.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (5 Novembre 2021)

nicomarcos a dit:


>


Grâce à toi, ma journée sera bonne !!!!!!


----------



## nicomarcos (5 Novembre 2021)

So we continue...


----------



## boninmi (5 Novembre 2021)

nicomarcos a dit:


> So we continue...


Tu en as d'autres ?
Ce qui fait plaisir, c'est la joie qu'ils ont de jouer ensemble.
Des bêtes de scène.


----------



## Jura39 (5 Novembre 2021)

J'écoute cette musique de suite


----------



## nicomarcos (5 Novembre 2021)

Mais oui, let's go..

.


----------



## nicomarcos (5 Novembre 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (5 Novembre 2021)

Vous reprendrez bien un petit Chuck... (a regarder absolument jusqu'à la fin)









						Chuck Berry & Etta James - Rock and Roll Music (1986)
					

Keith Richards invited a roster of great musicians to honor Chuck Berry for an evening of music to commemorate Berry's 60th birthday. Taken from the Hail! Ha...




					www.youtube.com


----------



## Jura39 (5 Novembre 2021)

Nous sommes Samedi soir


----------



## nicomarcos (5 Novembre 2021)

So, let's go...


----------



## Jura39 (6 Novembre 2021)

Je viens d'écouter le nouvelle album sans grande conviction


----------



## boninmi (6 Novembre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Je viens d'écouter le nouvelle album sans grande conviction


Ce sont leurs abbatars.


----------



## Toum'aï (6 Novembre 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (10 Novembre 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (11 Novembre 2021)

La Belgique  que du bonheur


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Novembre 2021)

Tidju !  ... Planant !


----------



## patlek (14 Novembre 2021)

Bande son d'une scene torride avec Salma Hayec, dans "Une nuit en enfer"


----------



## patlek (15 Novembre 2021)

Zebig joue de la guitare!

Reprise d'un morceau de Junior Wells


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Novembre 2021)

patlek a dit:


> Zebig joue de la guitare!


Ah ! Si c'était vrai !!! ...  
ps : j'adore l'aménagement du studio !!!  ...


----------



## patlek (15 Novembre 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ps : j'adore l'aménagement du studio !!!  ...



Moi, je dis que çà sent le patchoulis!...


----------



## nicomarcos (17 Novembre 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (19 Novembre 2021)




----------



## Toum'aï (21 Novembre 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (28 Novembre 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (30 Novembre 2021)




----------



## Toum'aï (30 Novembre 2021)

Si quelqu'un sait pourquoi à la fin "Balavoine est mort", je veux bien une explication...


----------



## patlek (30 Novembre 2021)

Fallait que ça rime avec "mor"


----------



## Jura39 (1 Décembre 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (2 Décembre 2021)




----------



## SirDeck (3 Décembre 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Si quelqu'un sait pourquoi à la fin "Balavoine est mort", je veux bien une explication...


----------



## SirDeck (3 Décembre 2021)

Je préfère cette captation. La viol de gambe est délicieuse…


----------



## SirDeck (3 Décembre 2021)

En ce moment, moi j'ai ça qui raisonne dans mon casque.





La version Dolby Atmos sur Musique est vraiment cool !
Bouquet par Bobby Hucherson


----------



## thebiglebowsky (4 Décembre 2021)

Le dernier clip de ma chouchoute ... Angèle (soyons belges une fois !)


----------



## Jura39 (4 Décembre 2021)




----------



## v1nce29 (8 Décembre 2021)




----------



## Toum'aï (8 Décembre 2021)

@ SirDeck merci


----------



## nicomarcos (8 Décembre 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (9 Décembre 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (9 Décembre 2021)




----------



## Toum'aï (10 Décembre 2021)

Un morceau qui met la patate...


----------



## patlek (11 Décembre 2021)

Un titre Spécial Zebig

Minnou (Minou)






Pour guincher en se déhanchant!


----------



## Romuald (11 Décembre 2021)

Je préfère ça - même si c'est plus difficile de guincher dessus


----------



## patlek (11 Décembre 2021)

Disco Man trouve ça un peu mou du genou.

Disco Man trouve que ça fait pas très ambiance boule à facettes! Yeeeaaahhh!


----------



## nicomarcos (14 Décembre 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (15 Décembre 2021)

Bon réveil


----------



## nicomarcos (15 Décembre 2021)

Reposant


----------



## Moonwalker (15 Décembre 2021)

Décadence de l'Église prétendument catholique. La messe devient un karaoké.


----------



## nicomarcos (15 Décembre 2021)

C’est pour ramener les brebis qui s’étaient égarées


----------



## Moonwalker (15 Décembre 2021)

nicomarcos a dit:


> C’est pour ramener les brebis qui s’étaient égarées


Vu la débandade catho en Irlande il devrait ouvrir un club de striptease.

La messe est un office qu'on sert à Dieu pas un numéro de music-hall. Mais il est vrai que depuis Vatican d'eux, le prêtre n'officie plus, il se donne en spectacle en tournant le dos au Seigneur.


----------



## patlek (15 Décembre 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> La messe est un office qu'on sert à Dieu




Le mécréant que je suis conteste l' affirmation.

Mais le mécréant que je suis aime le gospel...






C'est un CD que j' ai.


----------



## nicomarcos (15 Décembre 2021)

Bon, fini la messe, là on s'approche du Graal


----------



## Moonwalker (15 Décembre 2021)

Je tiens quand même à préciser que je n'ai rien contre Leonard Cohen, au contraire.


----------



## nicomarcos (15 Décembre 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Leonard Cohen


Comme il le dit dans sa chanson : le blizzard l'a bien touché, il l'a pas raté, misère...


----------



## nicomarcos (16 Décembre 2021)

Bon, quand tu veux


----------



## Moonwalker (16 Décembre 2021)




----------



## Toum'aï (17 Décembre 2021)




----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Décembre 2021)

Que c'est bon de temps en temps !!!!  






_Chez nous, on appelle ça un slow "squette braguette"_​


----------



## Toum'aï (17 Décembre 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (17 Décembre 2021)

Sax and Mark...


----------



## nicomarcos (18 Décembre 2021)




----------



## peyret (18 Décembre 2021)

je continue..... sur la lancée ?


----------



## nicomarcos (18 Décembre 2021)

peyret a dit:


> je continue..... sur la lancée ?


Bel enchainement


----------



## nicomarcos (19 Décembre 2021)

Allez un peu de cuivres, ça réveille


----------



## nicomarcos (19 Décembre 2021)

Et maintenant cool avant une bonne nuit à tous


----------



## peyret (19 Décembre 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (20 Décembre 2021)




----------



## Moonwalker (20 Décembre 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (20 Décembre 2021)

Moi aussi, d'ailleurs  je suis fan d'Eddy  













						Eddy Mitchell   Je ne suis pas un géant         1978
					

Chanson d'Eddy et de Pierre Papadiamandis sur l'album " Après-minuit" en 1978.




					www.youtube.com


----------



## nicomarcos (20 Décembre 2021)




----------



## peyret (20 Décembre 2021)




----------



## peyret (20 Décembre 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (20 Décembre 2021)




----------



## Toum'aï (24 Décembre 2021)

Quand deux François du Havre se rencontrent, ils créent les François Premiers


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Décembre 2021)

Petit clin d'oeil de Noël ! ... Surtout si vous avez des petits enfants à la maison ! 
Et spéciale dédicace à @Neyres pour ses chatons si mignons ! 






​


----------



## nicomarcos (25 Décembre 2021)

Noël Rock


----------



## nicomarcos (25 Décembre 2021)

Attention dans la lignée, la suite  





​


----------



## nicomarcos (25 Décembre 2021)

Quoi de mieux que le Boss pour finir


----------



## Romuald (25 Décembre 2021)

Mieux que le Boss ?

THE Boss, Jean Sebastien Bach himself, revisité par les cuivres de l'orchestre de Paris






(à moins que vous ne préférerassiez que je vous colle les 2h30 de l'intégrale de l'oratorio de nowel ?  )


Joyeux Noël !


----------



## nicomarcos (26 Décembre 2021)

Vous prendrais bien une petite douceur ...


----------



## nicomarcos (28 Décembre 2021)

Le duo





​


----------



## nicomarcos (28 Décembre 2021)

The Queen at the top


----------



## nicomarcos (29 Décembre 2021)

BONO and Cops


----------



## Moonwalker (30 Décembre 2021)




----------



## patlek (30 Décembre 2021)

Honneur aux dames.


----------



## Mobyduck (1 Janvier 2022)




----------



## radioman (1 Janvier 2022)

je viens de découvrir DirtyLoops …


----------



## TimeCapsule (2 Janvier 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (5 Janvier 2022)




----------



## Toum'aï (6 Janvier 2022)

Bonne année 2022


----------



## Moonwalker (7 Janvier 2022)




----------



## touba (7 Janvier 2022)




----------



## nicomarcos (7 Janvier 2022)

Kennedy Center Honors Led Zep





​


----------



## nicomarcos (8 Janvier 2022)

Go Black Betty





 ​


----------



## touba (9 Janvier 2022)

The GOAT, Laurent Garnier


----------



## Toum'aï (9 Janvier 2022)

Avec de vraies images du Havre dedans...


----------



## Toum'aï (11 Janvier 2022)

C'est réparé...


----------



## nicomarcos (12 Janvier 2022)




----------



## nicomarcos (12 Janvier 2022)




----------



## touba (13 Janvier 2022)

Un tout petit hors sujet...
Il y a une vidéo qui me fait sourire à chaque fois que je la regarde (et je l'ai regardé 1000 fois), la voici:






Est-ce que quelqu'un parmi vous connait la chanson en fond ?
Thanks !


----------



## Moonwalker (13 Janvier 2022)

touba a dit:


> Il y a une vidéo qui me fait sourire à chaque fois que je la regarde


Ça s'appelle un tic nerveux.


touba a dit:


> et je l'ai regardé 1000 fois


C'est que tu n'as pas de vie.


touba a dit:


> Est-ce que quelqu'un parmi vous connait la chanson en fond ?


Je pense qu'il te faut demander à Siri.

Bon, musique !


----------



## nicomarcos (13 Janvier 2022)

touba a dit:


> Est-ce que quelqu'un parmi vous connait la chanson en fond ?


Oui  : Gravity John Mayer


----------



## Jura39 (13 Janvier 2022)




----------



## nicomarcos (13 Janvier 2022)




----------



## Moonwalker (13 Janvier 2022)




----------



## ScapO (13 Janvier 2022)

Slt,
…………


----------



## nicomarcos (13 Janvier 2022)

ScapO a dit:


> Gravity John Mayer ?


Salut,
Confer post#16702.


----------



## ScapO (13 Janvier 2022)

Merdum , j’avais pas vu en répondant sans être descendu plus loin dans le tropic,je supp. Merci nicomarcos.


----------



## nicomarcos (13 Janvier 2022)

No problem


----------



## Jura39 (13 Janvier 2022)




----------



## touba (13 Janvier 2022)

Lullaby, quelle tuerie.


----------



## aCLR (14 Janvier 2022)

Trois jours après son passage chez Anne-Claire… 

Voir le clip officiel !


----------



## Jura39 (15 Janvier 2022)




----------



## nicomarcos (15 Janvier 2022)




----------



## Jura39 (15 Janvier 2022)




----------



## boninmi (15 Janvier 2022)




----------



## Jura39 (15 Janvier 2022)




----------



## boninmi (18 Janvier 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (19 Janvier 2022)




----------



## Moonwalker (19 Janvier 2022)




----------



## touba (20 Janvier 2022)




----------



## patlek (20 Janvier 2022)

Musique moderne funky


----------



## loustic (22 Janvier 2022)

Pour changer un peu...


----------



## nicomarcos (22 Janvier 2022)

_Un abri, please





_​


----------



## Moonwalker (22 Janvier 2022)

‘foiré d’Touba, m’a converti.


----------



## nicomarcos (23 Janvier 2022)




----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Janvier 2022)

Découvert ce matin ... ... 






"You will never walk alone" ... ​


----------



## nicomarcos (23 Janvier 2022)

Petit HS : Hymne officiel de Liverpool


----------



## nicomarcos (23 Janvier 2022)

RIP 





​


----------



## nicomarcos (25 Janvier 2022)

Surprenant Didier


----------



## boninmi (25 Janvier 2022)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Surprenant Didier


Magnifique. Tous les interprètes sont excellents.


----------



## Toum'aï (25 Janvier 2022)




----------



## ScapO (25 Janvier 2022)




----------



## nicomarcos (25 Janvier 2022)




----------



## Moonwalker (25 Janvier 2022)

Quand on me parle Peter Frampton, ça m’évoque :


----------



## nicomarcos (25 Janvier 2022)

Yes I approve 





​


----------



## nicomarcos (26 Janvier 2022)




----------



## nicomarcos (30 Janvier 2022)

Et oui c'est bien vrai


----------



## ScapO (30 Janvier 2022)

One world, one soul
Time pass, the river rolls


----------



## nicomarcos (30 Janvier 2022)

Monseigneur James


----------



## Jura39 (31 Janvier 2022)




----------



## nicomarcos (31 Janvier 2022)




----------



## Toum'aï (31 Janvier 2022)

Non, pas de jazz...


----------



## Jura39 (31 Janvier 2022)




----------



## nicomarcos (31 Janvier 2022)

Comme un clochard


----------



## nicomarcos (1 Février 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (1 Février 2022)




----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Février 2022)

_Holding back the years ...
Holding back the tears ..._
 





​


----------



## Mobyduck (3 Février 2022)




----------



## nicomarcos (6 Février 2022)




----------



## nicomarcos (6 Février 2022)




----------



## patlek (7 Février 2022)

Syl Jonhson vient de décéder.

J' aimais bien ce CD et sa reprise de Magic Sam


----------



## touba (8 Février 2022)




----------



## Toum'aï (9 Février 2022)

Roky Erickson cover


----------



## nicomarcos (9 Février 2022)




----------



## touba (10 Février 2022)

F.U.C.K !


----------



## Moonwalker (11 Février 2022)

À la demande générale de Touba :


----------



## nicomarcos (11 Février 2022)




----------



## touba (11 Février 2022)

Listen to real music !


----------



## Mobyduck (12 Février 2022)




----------



## ScapO (12 Février 2022)




----------



## nicomarcos (12 Février 2022)

un petit Mashup


----------



## Toum'aï (13 Février 2022)

Clin d'œil à des potes


----------



## nicomarcos (14 Février 2022)

Still a mashup 







​


----------



## touba (15 Février 2022)

Do you like motherfucking bass in your motherfucking face ?


----------



## Gérard_68 (16 Février 2022)




----------



## teo (16 Février 2022)

Cet am, c'est une série vinyle avec Prince…
Là, c'est Originals, album posthume
l'album en vidéo


----------



## Toum'aï (17 Février 2022)




----------



## nicomarcos (17 Février 2022)

Dis-donc toi, tu vas bosser un peu au lieu d'aller sur MacGé 10 fois par jour ?!!!


----------



## nicomarcos (19 Février 2022)

Pomplamoose trop forte pour les mashup


----------



## touba (21 Février 2022)




----------



## touba (21 Février 2022)

Vous en avez pas marre du pamplemousse ?
C'est 5 fruits et légumes par jour pas 5 pamplemousses !


----------



## nicomarcos (21 Février 2022)

touba a dit:


> C'est 5 fruits et légumes par jour pas 5 pamplemousses !


Bon alors allons-y


----------



## Moonwalker (21 Février 2022)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Bon alors allons-y


C’est la mort du petit commerce.

Sinon, humeur :


----------



## nicomarcos (21 Février 2022)

Moonwalker a dit:


> C’est la mort du petit commerce.


                                                                     Mais non


----------



## aCLR (21 Février 2022)

Durant la balade de Médor de ce jour, sous les dernières rafales de la tempête Franklin, je fredonnais cette musique


----------



## Moonwalker (21 Février 2022)

Ça le fait toujours :


----------



## nicomarcos (21 Février 2022)

Pas mal les jumelles


----------



## peyret (22 Février 2022)

suite à ce post https://forums.macg.co/threads/le-thread-post-mortem-v-3.1364179/post-14217923
edit : mis à jour.... cause erreur​


----------



## nicomarcos (23 Février 2022)




----------



## nicomarcos (23 Février 2022)




----------



## Moonwalker (24 Février 2022)

Apprenez bien les paroles... on ne sait jamais.


----------



## aCLR (24 Février 2022)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Apprenez bien les paroles... on ne sait jamais.


Pour le pékin francophone non-russophone, cette version est beaucoup plus simple pour apprendre _bistro_ !


----------



## touba (24 Février 2022)




----------



## aCLR (25 Février 2022)

Actualité oblige, je répète et fredonne tous les mots et airs à l’accent russe… Voilà le dernier qui me soit revenu !






:désolé:


----------



## touba (26 Février 2022)

Pour relever le niveau


----------



## Moonwalker (27 Février 2022)




----------



## patlek (27 Février 2022)

Les mauvaises nouvelles...


----------



## patlek (27 Février 2022)

En hommage à la bombe qui vient....






BOUM!!


----------



## Gérard_68 (27 Février 2022)

En espérant que le vent tourne rapidement en Ukraine.


----------



## Moonwalker (28 Février 2022)




----------



## Romuald (28 Février 2022)

Tant qu'à faire... (Je vous laisse le choix du votre)




​


----------



## Jura39 (28 Février 2022)




----------



## Moonwalker (1 Mars 2022)




----------



## Moonwalker (1 Mars 2022)

Un viel hymne d'un autre temps, curieusement d'actualité.


----------



## boninmi (3 Mars 2022)

https://fb.watch/bwBZaUMPsq/


----------



## ScapO (5 Mars 2022)




----------



## Powerdom (7 Mars 2022)

Retrouverez vous l'original ?


----------



## Moonwalker (7 Mars 2022)

Il suffit de demander :


----------



## Toum'aï (8 Mars 2022)

Ukraine à Billy


----------



## nicomarcos (8 Mars 2022)

En espérant que le rose l'emporte sur les fusils 









						Sweet Child O' Mine - Guns N' Roses - FUNK Cover featuring Mario Jose!!
					

Patreon: http://modal.scarypocketsfunk.com/patreonStore: https://www.scarypocketsfunk.comListen on Spotify: http://modal.scarypocketsfunk.com/spotifyTip Jar:...




					www.youtube.com


----------



## Moonwalker (9 Mars 2022)

Je suis né dans ce bordel et j’ai l’impression d'avoir tourné en rond toute ces années.


----------



## Moonwalker (12 Mars 2022)




----------



## Moonwalker (12 Mars 2022)




----------



## Toum'aï (13 Mars 2022)

_"Les Nuns, célèbres pour avoir soutenu les Sex Pistols lors de leur dernier concert dans les années 70, ont enregistré quelques démos « live » pour CBS. Du jamais vu jusqu'à très récemment, ce qui est dommage, car cela aurait fait un album incroyable."_

_



_​


----------



## Toum'aï (13 Mars 2022)

Ça aussi...


----------



## nicomarcos (13 Mars 2022)

Beethoven version Flamenco









						Beethoven's 5th Symphony on One Guitar - Marcin Patrzalek
					

"5th Symphony" arranged and performed by 18-year-old Marcin.➤TABS available on: https://marcinofficial.com/shop➤Monthly livestreams & tutorials: https://patr...




					www.youtube.com


----------



## Moonwalker (13 Mars 2022)




----------



## Toum'aï (22 Mars 2022)

Bande d’enfoirés si vous trouvez du boulot
N’écrivez pas dans votre CV de merde
Que vous avez travaillé chez Francky
Bande de malpropres
Bande de malpropres
Bande d’enfoirés si vous trouvez du boulot
N’écrivez pas dans votre CV de merde
Que vous avez travaillé chez Francky
Bande de malpropres
Bande de malpropresFrancky Vincent le restaurant
C’était un rêve à réaliser
Avec un personnel de merde
Qui l’a foutu dans la merde
Francky Vincent le restaurant
C’était un rêve a réaliser
Avec un personnel à chier
Qui l’a vraiment trop fait chiéLa société qui m’a fait les travaux
Etait persuadée que j’étais un blaireau
Ils m’ont dit qu’ils faisaient les travaux en 4 mois
Et ils se sont branlés pendant 9 mois
Quand j’étais absent certainement en tournée
Les ouvriers faisent venir des prostituées
Y’avait que le menuisier qui était sérieux
Quand je pense que j’ai payé ces enfroirés


A l’ouverture j’ai employé des garçons
Je ne savait pas que j’employais des cochons
Les filles à coté malpropres n’étaient pas mieux
Elles s’en foutaient éperdumment de la saleté
Le service hygiène serait passé
Au non merci j’aurais du fermer la porcherie
Dans mon établissement j’avais des crevures
Qui ne pensait qu’à fumer, baiser et salir

Francky Vincent le restaurant
C’était un rêve à réaliser
Avec un personnel de merde
Qui l’a foutu dans la merde
Francky Vincent le restaurant
C’était un rêve a réaliser
Avec un personnel à chier
Qui l’a vraiment trop fait chié

La secrétaire venait à toutes les soirées
Sortait avec un client indésiré
Et couchait aussi avec le DJ
Envisageait de draguer le cuisinier
Le barman en plein service
Roulait des pelles à une serveuse dans la cuisine
Tandis qu’un deuxième cuisiner picolait
Il buvait les bières et les vins de la réserve
J’ouvre la chambre froide devinez ce que je vois
Un serveur une serveuse entrain de BAISER!
Quand j’étais pas là c’était encore pire
Ces enfroirés j’ai envie de les maudire!
Les clients venaient souvent m’engueuler
La bouffe était dégueu, le service était à chier
Le chef cuisinier aussi était à chier
Les agrats et le colombo étaient à jeter

Francky Vincent le restaurant
C’était un rêve à réaliser
Avec un personnel de merde
Qui l’a foutu dans la merde
Francky Vincent le restaurant
C’était un rêve a réaliser
Avec un personnel à chier
Qui l’a vraiment trop fait chié

Après 6 mois d’ouverture
J’ai décidé de me séparer de ces crevures
Mon rêve j’en ai marre c’est un cauchemar
Vive la chanson à bas la restauration
Travailler avec des enfroirés
Qui s’en foutent, qui n’ont aucun respect
J’ai choisi j’ai préferé fermer
Pour ne plus voir leur gueule d’enfroirés
Ils m’ont attaqués dans la presse, les médias
Droit de réponse, je réponds à ma façon
Attaquer un provocateur ça ne le fait pas
Vouloir le détruire ça ne marche pas
Bande de connards de merde à la con
N’oubliez pas jamais que je suis le patron
Ma carrière continue je vous emmerde
Bande de jaloux je vous souhaite 30 ans de malheur

Francky Vincent le restaurant
C’était un rêve à réaliser
Avec un personnel de merde
Qui l’a foutu dans la merde
Francky Vincent le restaurant
C’était un rêve a réaliser
Avec un personnel à chier
Qui l’a vraiment trop fait chié

Bande d’enfoirés si vous trouvez du boulot
N’écrivez pas dans votre CV de merde
Que vous avez travaillé chez Francky
Bande de malpropres
Bande de malpropres
Bande d’enfoirés si vous trouvez du boulot
N’écrivez pas dans votre CV de merde
Que vous avez travaillé chez Francky
Bande de malpropres
Bande de malpropres


----------



## love_leeloo (22 Mars 2022)




----------



## smog (26 Mars 2022)

Un peu de country sympa, sobre et efficace...


----------



## smog (26 Mars 2022)

nicomarcos a dit:


> En espérant que le rose l'emporte sur les fusils
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Diaoulic (26 Mars 2022)

Call Me Mister Tibbs / Monneyrunner
					

Provided to YouTube by IDOLCall Me Mister Tibbs / Monneyrunner · Fred Pallem · Le Sacre du TympanSoul Cinema!℗ TRAIN FANTOMEReleased on: 2017-06-23Composer: ...




					www.youtube.com


----------



## gKatarn (27 Mars 2022)

à écouter fort !

voire très fort !


----------



## Diaoulic (27 Mars 2022)

Lalo Schifrin - Jaws (1976)
					

From Album Black Widow (1976) by Migno65




					www.youtube.com


----------



## Moonwalker (28 Mars 2022)




----------



## Moonwalker (28 Mars 2022)

Diaoulic a dit:


> Lalo Schifrin - Jaws (1976)
> 
> 
> From Album Black Widow (1976) by Migno65
> ...


----------



## touba (29 Mars 2022)




----------



## Toum'aï (29 Mars 2022)




----------



## Moonwalker (29 Mars 2022)




----------



## Gwen (30 Mars 2022)

Moonwalker a dit:


>


Un de mes morceaux favoris. Je regrette la voie de Grégory Ken, régulièrement entendu sur Canal + à la grande époque. 

Il existe une version japonaise que j'aime beaucoup écouter également. Les paroles racontent à peu près la même chose et Valli a même participé à cette adaptation.


----------



## love_leeloo (30 Mars 2022)




----------



## Moonwalker (30 Mars 2022)




----------



## Diaoulic (1 Avril 2022)

Overkill (Exclusive Version)
					

Provided to YouTube by The Orchard EnterprisesOverkill (Exclusive Version) · MotorheadOverkill (Exclusive Version)℗ 2007 Cleopatra RecordsReleased on: 2007-0...




					www.youtube.com


----------



## love_leeloo (1 Avril 2022)

je découvre cet album depuis 1 jour ou 2 (pourtant il a 10 ans mais j'étais passé à coté), une pure merveille. des textes de folies, une musique de dingue.
je suis vraiment sous le charme.
je l'écoute en boucle.

un énorme coup de  coeur


----------



## Mobyduck (4 Avril 2022)




----------



## Moonwalker (5 Avril 2022)

Pour dimanche, petite piqûre de rappel après cinq ans :


----------



## touba (5 Avril 2022)




----------



## Toum'aï (5 Avril 2022)

The Ramones : le cimetière des animaux de compagnie


----------



## Toum'aï (6 Avril 2022)

Excellent album d'un mec qui est allé en HP (la drogue çaymal).


----------



## aCLR (6 Avril 2022)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Pour dimanche, petite piqûre de rappel après cinq ans :


Ouais… Les allées des supermarchés se rappellent encore des moutons fredonnant « Belle des champs, Francine, Banga, amora, B.N. ou Saupiquet » lors des ravitaillements hebdomadaires.

Ce bon Richard, n’est pas plus crédible en tribun que YAB ne l’est en écolo ! ^^


----------



## Moonwalker (7 Avril 2022)

Quel tribun ? Juste une blague. Prends un cachet ça va passer.


----------



## patlek (7 Avril 2022)

Bientot de retour dans les bacs...











Pour moi, l' un des musiciens les plus interressant a avoir émergé ces dernieres années.


----------



## aCLR (11 Avril 2022)




----------



## aCLR (11 Avril 2022)

boninmi a dit:


> Lui, il a le droit


Spéciale dédicace à qui de droit


----------



## Moonwalker (11 Avril 2022)

aCLR a dit:


>



Cette « jeunesse » a bien vieillie et vote aujourd’hui pour une bonne part RN, l’autre part n’allant même plus voter.


----------



## aCLR (11 Avril 2022)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Cette « jeunesse » a bien vieillie


C’est un poil réducteur de cataloguer ces ex-jeunes ainsi. Ceux qu’il m’arrive de croiser n’ont pas viré comme tu le dis mais…
Didier en a trouvé une ! Alors… Musique


----------



## Gwen (11 Avril 2022)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Cette « jeunesse » a bien vieillie et vote aujourd’hui pour une bonne part RN, l’autre part n’allant même plus voter.


Cette jeunesse, dont je fais partie, continue d'écouter les Bérus et tient même des bureaux de vote pour mon cas. Je ne connais pas un auditeur de punk dans les années 80 qui ait mal tourné. Ou alors je n'ai que des amis qui me ressemblent.


----------



## Moonwalker (12 Avril 2022)

gwen a dit:


> Ou alors je n'ai que des amis qui me ressemblent.


C’est le problème des gens de « gôche ». À force de vivre en vase clos vous croyez représenter le monde mais à l’heure de vérité vous finissait à 1,75 %.


----------



## aCLR (12 Avril 2022)

T’es con 

Cadeau !


----------



## Moonwalker (12 Avril 2022)

Je préfère :


----------



## Moonwalker (12 Avril 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> T’es con


Vas-y doucement sur les insultes. Être modérateur ne doit pas autoriser à n’importe quoi.


----------



## aCLR (12 Avril 2022)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Vas-y doucement sur les insultes. Être modérateur ne doit pas autoriser à n’importe quoi.



Si tu gommes le smiley… Forcément ! Ça fait de moi un méchant. Alors que ta remarque m’a bien fait marré !


----------



## gKatarn (12 Avril 2022)

La Horde is back ?


----------



## TimeCapsule (12 Avril 2022)




----------



## Moonwalker (13 Avril 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> Si tu gommes le smiley… Forcément !


Toujours un peu faux-cul le smiley, n'est-il pas ?

Passons à autre chose. Puisqu'on est en avril...


----------



## aCLR (13 Avril 2022)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Toujours un peu faux-cul le smiley, n'est-il pas ?



Non, non. Il n’y avait aucune mauvaise pensée de ma part en qualifiant ton intervention. Je signifiais seulement le caractère caustique de ton message d’une apostrophe grivoise.
Tu me vois désolé pour cette interprétation de mes mots. Et même si avec toi j’ai tendance à prendre une liberté de langage souvent irrespectueuse – je n’arrive pas à me faire à l’idée que tu sois plus vieux que moi et qu’un respect doit légitimement s’appliquer. Là, il n’y avait rien de tout ça.

#sorrybubby


----------



## Moonwalker (13 Avril 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> Non, non. Il n’y avait aucune mauvaise pensée de ma part en qualifiant ton intervention. Je signifiais seulement le caractère caustique de ton message d’une apostrophe grivoise.


Ah! Ok. La confusion est donc mienne.


----------



## gKatarn (13 Avril 2022)

'tin, ça me rajeunit pas...


----------



## patlek (13 Avril 2022)

Les vieux machins... 

Hein?? porquoi qu'on peut pas vivre ensemble??


----------



## Moonwalker (13 Avril 2022)

patlek a dit:


> Hein?? pourquoi qu'on peut pas vivre ensemble??


Pas assez de place sur le canapé.


----------



## Moonwalker (13 Avril 2022)




----------



## nicomarcos (14 Avril 2022)




----------



## Moonwalker (16 Avril 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (17 Avril 2022)

Pour démarrer doucement la journée :


----------



## patlek (17 Avril 2022)

Un autre classique, joué coooooolll...


----------



## Romuald (17 Avril 2022)

patlek a dit:


> Un autre classique, joué coooooolll...


Pas pu m'empêcher de re-re-re-re-(...)-re-reécouter celle-la :


----------



## nicomarcos (17 Avril 2022)




----------



## Moonwalker (17 Avril 2022)




----------



## patlek (17 Avril 2022)

Une curiosité qui vient de sortir: Robby Krieger (Doors)






çà me rappelle un peu la version des jamaicains des Jolly boys


----------



## Romuald (17 Avril 2022)

patlek a dit:


> Une curiosité qui vient de sortir: Robby Krieger (Doors)


P'tain, c'est de la bonne. Ambiance ouestern sur un rythme de reggae avec un Sitar éléctrique, faut'l'faire !


----------



## TimeCapsule (18 Avril 2022)




----------



## Moonwalker (18 Avril 2022)




----------



## Moonwalker (18 Avril 2022)




----------



## Moonwalker (18 Avril 2022)




----------



## Moonwalker (18 Avril 2022)




----------



## Gwen (18 Avril 2022)

Quelque chose me dit que tu es dans une période Grateful Dead.

Moi, en ce moment, je suis :


----------



## TimeCapsule (18 Avril 2022)




----------



## PHILBX (21 Avril 2022)




----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Avril 2022)

I still got the blues !


----------



## ScapO (23 Avril 2022)

so take your car and drive


----------



## aCLR (23 Avril 2022)

ScapO a dit:


> drive


----------



## Toum'aï (23 Avril 2022)

RIP Arno !


----------



## TimeCapsule (1 Mai 2022)

*C'est de saison...*


----------



## Moonwalker (1 Mai 2022)

Nan ! C'est ça qui est de saison :


----------



## Toum'aï (2 Mai 2022)




----------



## Gwen (2 Mai 2022)

La dernière nécro de TC m'a donné envie d'écouter ça :


----------



## momo-fr (5 Mai 2022)

On se bouge le gras !






​


----------



## boninmi (7 Mai 2022)

Je ne connaissais pas cette version de "Like a Rolling Stone" (Bob Dylan) par ... Les Rolling Stone, en concert:






et je ne connaissais pas ça non plus:


----------



## TimeCapsule (9 Mai 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (13 Mai 2022)




----------



## nicomarcos (13 Mai 2022)

A cover









						Charlotte Summers - Hit the Road Jack with Ray Charles
					

Charlotte & Ray sing "Hit the Road Jack"Follow Charlotte on Triller, TikTok, Instagram, Facebook, YouTube, and Twitter:https://triller.co/@charlysummershttps...




					www.youtube.com


----------



## Toum'aï (14 Mai 2022)

kèssébien !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Mai 2022)

Soirée London Grammar ...


----------



## TimeCapsule (19 Mai 2022)




----------



## Moonwalker (20 Mai 2022)




----------



## smog (20 Mai 2022)

Le vendredi c'est Telly !


----------



## boninmi (20 Mai 2022)

smog a dit:


> Le vendredi c'est Telly !


Excellent !


----------



## Moonwalker (22 Mai 2022)




----------



## Human-Fly (27 Mai 2022)

Tribute to Andy Fletcher

(1961 - 2022) 

Depeche Mode :

MASTER AND SERVANT


_



_​


----------



## love_leeloo (27 Mai 2022)

Quelle triste nouvelle.
Je les ai vu 6 fois en concert déjà, j’attendais le prochain avec impatience


----------



## ScapO (27 Mai 2022)

Words like violence 
Break the silence 
Come crashing in 
Into my little world 
Painful to me 
Pierce right through me 
Can't you understand 
Oh my little girl


----------



## patlek (27 Mai 2022)

Le premier CD de Fred Pallem et le sacre du tympan a été réédité.

Une musique un peu foutraque aux multiples influences.


----------



## Moonwalker (28 Mai 2022)




----------



## Locke (28 Mai 2022)




----------



## Locke (28 Mai 2022)




----------



## Lio70 (29 Mai 2022)

love_leeloo a dit:


> Quelle triste nouvelle.
> Je les ai vu 6 fois en concert déjà, j’attendais le prochain avec impatience


Une seule fois. C'était l'Exciter tour au palais des sports d'Anvers. Mais quelle énergie.
Encore une page qui se tourne...


----------



## ScapO (29 Mai 2022)

oui , une page de plus ...à un moment, ça fera même un bouquin.


----------



## Locke (29 Mai 2022)




----------



## Locke (29 Mai 2022)




----------



## Moonwalker (29 Mai 2022)




----------



## Locke (29 Mai 2022)

Eh oui c'est possible...






...du moins pour moi.


----------



## Toum'aï (9 Juin 2022)

Ahouuuu !


----------



## SirDeck (11 Juin 2022)

La ch'tite zouze qui ne peux pas s'empêcher de taper sur le bord des fûts de sa batterie au lieu de percuter les membranes.


----------



## patlek (13 Juin 2022)




----------



## gKatarn (14 Juin 2022)




----------



## ScapO (14 Juin 2022)

Vu ce week-end sur la scène des Nuits de Fourvière


----------



## Dead head (14 Juin 2022)




----------



## Toum'aï (14 Juin 2022)




----------



## Dead head (15 Juin 2022)




----------



## patlek (15 Juin 2022)

Zebig en concert.... pour 1 spectateur !!!


----------



## Toum'aï (15 Juin 2022)

patlek a dit:


> Zebig en concert.... pour 1 spectateur !!!


La gratte, une Les Paul golden série, ma préférée...


----------



## Dead head (16 Juin 2022)

En Ukraine, quelques semaines avant la guerre :


----------



## patlek (16 Juin 2022)

L' été arrive... le soleil... la chaleur...

Le babacoolisme!!!!!


----------



## Toum'aï (16 Juin 2022)

patlek a dit:


> la chaleur


J'ai 16 ans, à la médiathèque du lycée on me fait écouter Horse with no name d'America, Ouah, vachement bien...
Quelque jour après, je vais à la médiathèque de la ville pour emprunter America.
Là, on me donne America...






À partir de ce moment, j'ai aimé America et America...


----------



## patlek (16 Juin 2022)

Toum'aï a dit:


> J'ai 16 ans, à la médiathèque du lycée on me fait écouter Horse with no name d'America, Ouah, vachement bien...



Moi, c' est l' été; j'ai eut monitorat de canoe kayak; et j' en profite pour travailler un mois comme moniteur.
En ardèche, dans les gorges de l' ardèche, a Vallon Pont d' Arc... Et à l' époque, les gorges de l' ardèche, c' est pas loin d'ètre un gigantesque merdier, sur 30 Km (Depuis, ça a été règlementé).
Sur 30 Km , dans les gorges, il y a des tas de nudistes, installés , mais installés sans aucune commodité. et ils passent leurs journées à bronzer, et à se baigner tout nu dans la rivière.
Moi, j' étais avec des ados (je n' étais pas beaucoup pl, tous les jours , jus vieux qu'eux); et après "apprentissage" du kayak et canoé, on descendait les gorges en 2 / 3 jours. 

Et sur le centre, il y avait aussi spéléo; et  il y avait 2 moniteurs de spéléo avec moi. Et l' un des moniteurs était un grand blond (pas loin des 2 mètres) avec les cheveux long, la barbe; et il écoutait sans cesse América , tous les jours.

Et dans ma tète, América, c' est resté un sommet du babacoolisme.


----------



## Gwen (16 Juin 2022)

patlek a dit:


> Et dans ma tète, América, c' est resté un sommet du babacoolisme.


Et c'est presque vrai. Je n'ai pas la même expérience, mais c'est un souvenir des années Cool à défaut d'être Baba. Dans la même veine, j'associe cette chanson à celle-ci, également chanté par America mais popularisé par les Mamas and Papas..






En ce moment, j'écoute plus ça. J'ai un retour à la Pop des années 80


----------



## patlek (16 Juin 2022)

Baba cool un jour, baba cool toujours...

En pop des années 80, javais posté Sade, et dans les recommandations youtube, j' ai eut un truc sympa... une reprise de Sade par un groupe brésilien de blues, avec notament UNE harmoniciste, qui assure assez bien à l' harmonica (Instrument rare chez les filles)






Autre morceaux et notament "Summertime"






Nb le "plastic love" est un peu trop disco pour moi.


----------



## ScapO (17 Juin 2022)

Sade j'adoooore.


----------



## Moonwalker (21 Juin 2022)




----------



## touba (22 Juin 2022)




----------



## Moonwalker (22 Juin 2022)

Toute ressemblance n’est sans doute pas fortuite.


----------



## Moonwalker (22 Juin 2022)




----------



## Dead head (23 Juin 2022)




----------



## bompi (24 Juin 2022)




----------



## patlek (24 Juin 2022)




----------



## patlek (25 Juin 2022)

C' est la premiere partie des Rolling Stones






						Facebook
					






					www.facebook.com


----------



## Gwen (26 Juin 2022)

ce vendredi, grosse frustration, du coup, je me suis mit ça :


----------



## Dead head (26 Juin 2022)




----------



## Toum'aï (28 Juin 2022)

On se demande...​


----------



## Moonwalker (28 Juin 2022)




----------



## Powerdom (29 Juin 2022)

dédicacé à @Human-Fly


----------



## Dead head (29 Juin 2022)




----------



## Dead head (30 Juin 2022)




----------



## Mobyduck (30 Juin 2022)




----------



## Romuald (1 Juillet 2022)

Quand un trio de jazz exceptionnel joue une musique sublime...





Pour ceux qui aiment, l'intégrale est disponible sur Youtube


----------



## Moonwalker (7 Juillet 2022)




----------



## boninmi (7 Juillet 2022)




----------



## aCLR (8 Juillet 2022)

Conseillé par rezba pour saluer la dégringolade de Bojo !


----------



## Moonwalker (8 Juillet 2022)

Requiem pour le premier Goton :


----------



## Moonwalker (8 Juillet 2022)

Sinon, y’a aussi :


----------



## Dead head (10 Juillet 2022)

King Sunny Ade, album "Juju music", 1982.


----------



## boninmi (11 Juillet 2022)




----------



## silvio (14 Juillet 2022)

J'avais dit à dans un an le 2 août 2021 .. suis en avance

Bon des vilains cockneys





Et des gentilles canadiennes


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Juillet 2022)

Que ça fait du bien !!!!!!   
_Sound of the past 





_​


----------



## ScapO (15 Juillet 2022)

The power of Sound!


----------



## patlek (16 Juillet 2022)

Dans le genre:






Et l'original d'un titre posté precedement: #16 911


----------



## Cafefroid (21 Juillet 2022)




----------



## Moonwalker (30 Juillet 2022)




----------



## aCLR (30 Juillet 2022)

​


----------



## smog (1 Août 2022)

boninmi a dit:


>


"New York", un de mes albums de chevet !


----------



## smog (1 Août 2022)




----------



## nicomarcos (6 Août 2022)




----------



## ScapO (6 Août 2022)

Bashung ça roxxe un max !


----------



## Romuald (6 Août 2022)

Quand Cabrel reprend JJ Cale, pas mal non plus (les impatients peuvent zapper les 45s de blabla du début)


----------



## smog (12 Août 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> Quand Cabrel reprend JJ Cale, pas mal non plus (les impatients peuvent zapper les 45s de blabla du début)


J'aimais bien l'époque avec Eric SAUVIAT, il donnait un petit accent rock très sympa


----------



## Mobyduck (15 Août 2022)




----------



## Cafefroid (15 Août 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (27 Août 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (28 Août 2022)




----------



## Mobyduck (28 Août 2022)




----------



## Toum'aï (1 Septembre 2022)




----------



## Croustibapt (2 Septembre 2022)

_Je replonge dans la discographie d'Autechre_​


----------



## Toum'aï (3 Septembre 2022)




----------



## Cafefroid (7 Septembre 2022)




----------



## patlek (11 Septembre 2022)

De circonstance; en 1959, Lightnin Hopkins enregistre "Blues for queen Elizabeth"






D' autres titres (ça fait longtemps que je n'ai pas posté de Lightnin Hopkins.


----------



## nicomarcos (11 Septembre 2022)




----------



## Toum'aï (14 Septembre 2022)

Photo offerte par William Klein à City kids du Havre après emprunt involontaire... 
Il en offrira deux autres pour deux autres albums


----------



## Toum'aï (14 Septembre 2022)

Photo de William Klein, album de City Kids


----------



## momo-fr (14 Septembre 2022)

Ça dors ici… non ? 







​


----------



## Toum'aï (15 Septembre 2022)

3e photo de William Klein sur un album de City Kids en 86


----------



## Mobyduck (15 Septembre 2022)




----------



## love_leeloo (15 Septembre 2022)

je les ai vu en concert, c'était magnifique. une très belle soirée.


----------



## Toum'aï (25 Septembre 2022)

Oui, qui ?


----------



## Toum'aï (25 Septembre 2022)




----------



## patlek (25 Septembre 2022)

CD post mortem de Dr John


----------



## Mobyduck (25 Septembre 2022)




----------



## ScapO (25 Septembre 2022)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Oui, qui ?
> ​


No one​


----------



## patlek (30 Septembre 2022)

Des jeunes!!...

Buddy Guy, 86 ans

Mavs Stapple, 83 ans.



















						Buddy Guy - The Blue Don't Lie
					

Listen to content by Buddy Guy.




					buddyguy.lnk.to


----------



## TimeCapsule (30 Septembre 2022)




----------



## love_leeloo (30 Septembre 2022)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Oui, qui ?​


Ben Morcheeba, je répondais au post juste au dessus du mien


----------



## Toum'aï (30 Septembre 2022)

Je voulais dire : "Qui est innocent ?"


----------



## Moonwalker (30 Septembre 2022)




----------



## smog (12 Octobre 2022)




----------



## Toum'aï (13 Octobre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (17 Octobre 2022)




----------



## patlek (17 Octobre 2022)

Autre "Let the sunshine"


----------



## TimeCapsule (23 Octobre 2022)




----------



## Nephou (24 Octobre 2022)

Deux propositions pour ce lundi :

du sautillant lumineux​





ou du dégraissant un poil agressif​


----------



## TimeCapsule (28 Octobre 2022)




----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Octobre 2022)

Soirée toute en nostalgie ... ...


----------



## TimeCapsule (29 Octobre 2022)

*La météo du jour...*


----------



## loustic (3 Novembre 2022)

Une oubliée : la guimbarde


----------



## Toum'aï (3 Novembre 2022)

En hommage à GGG


----------



## Mobyduck (10 Novembre 2022)




----------



## patlek (10 Novembre 2022)

Avec la participation de Michelle !


----------



## Toum'aï (11 Novembre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (13 Novembre 2022)




----------



## patlek (20 Novembre 2022)

Une curiosité!!

Un titre inédit des Doors, un blues basique, enregistré plus personne ne se souvient vraiment quand....

An original blues song written by the band; the track was recorded during one of the band’s recording sessions for either The Soft Parade or L.A. Woman (no one seems to remember)


----------



## Toum'aï (20 Novembre 2022)




----------



## Romuald (20 Novembre 2022)

Pitain, ça ne nous rajeunit pas


----------



## Toum'aï (20 Novembre 2022)

Quand je pense que je les ai raté quand ils sont passé au Havre !


----------



## Toum'aï (20 Novembre 2022)

Lime Spiders


----------



## TimeCapsule (20 Novembre 2022)




----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Novembre 2022)

Découvert par hasard dans l'épisode 3 de la série "Wednesday" sur Netflix !  
La danse de "Mercredi" sur ce morceau est ... ébouriffante ! 






La danse en question ...






​


----------



## TimeCapsule (28 Novembre 2022)




----------



## Moonwalker (30 Novembre 2022)




----------



## patlek (30 Novembre 2022)

Moonwalker et Timecapsule...


----------



## Moonwalker (30 Novembre 2022)




----------



## Moonwalker (30 Novembre 2022)




----------



## boninmi (30 Novembre 2022)

Ce soir jusqu'à minuit le concert de Barcelone de 2002 de Bruce Springsteen sur Culture Box (chaine 14 de la TNT).


----------



## Moonwalker (1 Décembre 2022)

patlek a dit:


> Moonwalker et Timecapsule...


----------



## TimeCapsule (10 Décembre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (11 Décembre 2022)




----------



## Toum'aï (11 Décembre 2022)

Trop de nichons...









						Etienne Daho - Tous les goûts sont dans ma nature (duo avec Jacques Dutronc) - Clip officiel
					

Clip du titre "Tous les goûts sont dans ma nature (en duo avec Jacques Dutronc)" (P) 1996 Virgin Music, une division EMI Music France / SONY MUSICEtienne Dah...




					www.youtube.com


----------



## Human-Fly (12 Décembre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (12 Décembre 2022)




----------



## Toum'aï (13 Décembre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (14 Décembre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (15 Décembre 2022)




----------



## patlek (15 Décembre 2022)




----------



## Toum'aï (15 Décembre 2022)




----------



## Romuald (15 Décembre 2022)

Un peu de douceur dans ce monde de brutes


----------



## Toum'aï (15 Décembre 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> Un peu de douceur dans ce monde de brutes


Oui, mais à trois minutes ça s"énerve un peu...  

PS : BO de Barry Lyndon


----------



## gKatarn (15 Décembre 2022)




----------



## Romuald (15 Décembre 2022)

Toum'aï a dit:


> mais à trois minutes ça s"énerve un peu...


3 minutes, c'est la durée standard de la majorité des morceaux postés ici  
Pis ça se recalme
Pis ça se rénerve
Pis ça se calme définitivement


----------



## patlek (15 Décembre 2022)

Enregistré il y a 70 ans.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Décembre 2022)

Performance de fou !!!!!   ... 






​


----------



## TimeCapsule (17 Décembre 2022)




----------



## gKatarn (18 Décembre 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Performance de fou !!!!!   ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je ne connaissais pas cette reprise, énorme !


----------



## TimeCapsule (20 Décembre 2022)




----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Décembre 2022)

*Nous méritons tous de rêver ! *
Jolie mélodie ...


----------



## Romuald (23 Décembre 2022)

Joyeux nowel !





​


----------



## TimeCapsule (24 Décembre 2022)




----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Décembre 2022)

En mars 1967, j'ai assisté au concert d'un illustre inconnu au Twenty Club qui était le lieu branché de mon patelin à cette époque ... 
Et c'est là que j'ai eu "l'illumination" et que cet inconnu est devenu pour moi un dieu vivant !
Il s'appelait *Jimi Hendrix* ...  






J'en ai des frissons rien qu'en l'écoutant encore aujourd'hui ... ... ​


----------



## TimeCapsule (27 Décembre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (28 Décembre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (29 Décembre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (30 Décembre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (30 Décembre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (31 Décembre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (1 Janvier 2023)




----------



## Toum'aï (3 Janvier 2023)

La meilleure joueuse en boucle du monde...
'tain, elle a combien de cerveaux ?
En plus c'est bien


----------



## Toum'aï (5 Janvier 2023)

En ce moment, j'écoute de la musique bretonne...







​


----------



## Mobyduck (6 Janvier 2023)




----------



## TimeCapsule (6 Janvier 2023)




----------



## TimeCapsule (Samedi à 08:01)




----------



## TimeCapsule (Hier à 07:25)




----------

